# Banshee Bikes Galerie for all :-)



## Not a Banshee (18. Juli 2004)

ich wollte einfach mal nen Thema für Banshee`s aufmachen weil es ja über alle bikes sowas gibt und da die Banshee`s bissele benachteiligt wurden will ich die mal bisschen fördern   
also ich suche ein paar anregungen für mein Banshee das diesen Sommer kommt postet mal pics von euren bikes hauptsächlich Banshee Bikes aber auch alles andere was ebenwürdig ist (ich glaube das wort heißt so)
hoffe es kommen ein paar bilder   
naja sonst wird ja nur diskutiert und ich finde bilder sagen mehr als 2 Worte   

also postet viel

Jay


----------



## Caracal (18. Juli 2004)

Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> [...] hauptsächlich Banshee Bikes aber auch alles andere was *eben*würdig ist (ich glaube das wort heißt so)
> [...]



-*bürtig*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Not a Banshee (18. Juli 2004)

Caracal schrieb:
			
		

> -*bürtig*.



Thanks


----------



## NBB (18. Juli 2004)

des ist meins


----------



## kad515 (18. Juli 2004)

auf dem 4.Bild siehts gut aus,obwohl ich gar nicht auf banshee stehe,auch wegen des teamfahrers.


----------



## logan (19. Juli 2004)

ja der Teamfahrer ist irgendwie der Haken an dem Bike...aber egal!Hier mal meins , allerdings noch nihct ganz fertig!! Kommen noch andere Laufräder, Bremsen (VR), Dämpfer usw.


----------



## Haiflyer (19. Juli 2004)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=75060

übelst geil. respekt. das gfallt ma. des erste scream was mir 100% gefällt.
saugeil. und fein 
was wiegts ?


----------



## DH-Corn (19. Juli 2004)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=75060
> 
> übelst geil. respekt. das gfallt ma. des erste scream was mir 100% gefällt.
> saugeil. und fein
> was wiegts ?


ppff weil sich da ja so viel zu anderen Screams unterscheidet 

Marzocchi Gabel Double Tracks standart halt


----------



## AerO (19. Juli 2004)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:
			
		

> Marzocchi Gabel Double Tracks standart halt


und ?


----------



## Dirt-Joe (19. Juli 2004)

wie an jedem old school dh'ler ne boxxer dran is


----------



## DH-Corn (19. Juli 2004)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> und ?


ja nichts aber es wird wie beim Big Hit irgentwann isses halt nichtmehr so toll vom Emphinden weil man alles schon 20mal gesehen hat jetzt ohne dein Bike zu kritisieren ich finds ja sehr schön nur is da halt irgentwie die luft raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Not a Banshee (19. Juli 2004)

logan schrieb:
			
		

> ja der Teamfahrer ist irgendwie der Haken an dem Bike...aber egal!Hier mal meins , allerdings noch nihct ganz fertig!! Kommen noch andere Laufräder, Bremsen (VR), Dämpfer usw.




also von mir auch größtes lob ist echt hammer geil hab nur ein paar fragen was wiegt dein teil ( bike net schnidel   )
für was aufgebaut FR oder DH
ist dir die Shiver nicht zu weich
kann man den Sattel nicht weiter rein tun
kannst noch paar pics in action mailen wäre coooool  
respekt Jay


----------



## Chief Wiggum (19. Juli 2004)

Hier mal meins.


----------



## Staatsfeind (19. Juli 2004)

Chief Wiggum schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal 2 Pics von meinem.


A Chopp0r  
mal im ernst ist das nich nen bisserl hoch vorn?


----------



## Wurzelzwerg (19. Juli 2004)

uwaaaaa der lenkwinkel is ja krasser als bei mir O_O


----------



## Djingis (19. Juli 2004)

Chief Wiggum schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal 2 Pics von meinem.




schönes radl cheif......bins ja auch inner bolmke mal gefahren........    kommt gut....und so hoch wies aussieht isses gfar net...fährt sich goil.....


----------



## Not a Banshee (19. Juli 2004)

Chief Wiggum schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal 2 Pics von meinem.



des ist doch der 04 er  rahmen oder
warum hasst du dir hinten ein 24 rad reingemacht 
ich glaube du fährst DH damit gel ( schade wenn ich mich irre )
naja goiles teil was wiegt es denn  

Jay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krankedbiker (19. Juli 2004)

hey der Lenkwinkel is total fürn arsch. mach auf jedem fall mal hinten wieder 26" rein. Und dann ist es noch zu flach vorn

aber sonst


----------



## logan (19. Juli 2004)

na ja, wie gesagt, es kommen ja noch andere Laufräder die Tage, Mavic 729 mit DT Hügi FR,am Vorderrad ne andere Bremse (welche nur... ), anderer Dämpfer und noch einiges anderes!
Im Moment wiegt es noch 21,8 Kilo, wird aber noch mind. ein Kilo weniger!




			
				Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> also von mir auch größtes lob ist echt hammer geil hab nur ein paar fragen was wiegt dein teil ( bike net schnidel  )
> für was aufgebaut FR oder DH
> ist dir die Shiver nicht zu weich
> kann man den Sattel nicht weiter rein tun



Also, aufgebaut ist es hier eher für FR, aber gerne auch mal DH/Bikepark,
die Shiver werd ich noch etwas härter machen müssen denk ich, mal schaun konnt das Bike noch nicht richtig fahren da noch nen paar Teile fehlen/fehlten...morgen gehts los   
und ja...den Sattel kann man noch einiges tiefer machen...hatte grad ne "Sitzprobe" gemacht


----------



## logan (20. Juli 2004)

Also fährt sich echt geil!Das Gewicht merkt man schon, aber nicht unbedingt so störend, wenn die Kondition erst mal wieder da ist...
Die Shiver und der Vanilla müssen aber noch etwas härter werden!Dämpfer kommt ja eh nen anderer rein und Gabel mal schaun...härtere Federn rein.

Wie gesagt, andere Laufräder sind unterwegs, leichtere Reifen auch, sollte so ca. 1.5 Kilo sparen   
mal schaun wie´s sich dann fährt


----------



## Not a Banshee (21. Juli 2004)

gibt es hier keine anderen mit Banshee`s oder wie das ist ja schwach nun ja würde mich freuen wenn hier noch andere posten würden


----------



## THEYO (21. Juli 2004)

äugen äuf:


----------



## Bansheese (21. Juli 2004)

Hier mein Scream


----------



## DeepTrick (22. Juli 2004)

HIER MEINS - GROSS UND SCHWER 19Zoll Rahmen 22 kg


----------



## Haiflyer (24. Juli 2004)

ohne dir zu nahe zu treten aber das radel sieht von der optik her saukomisch aus.


----------



## flying sash (24. Juli 2004)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> und ?


er wollte damit sagen dat dann nix zum posen gibt! und das mag er nich


----------



## 7 Zwerge (31. Juli 2004)

Meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (31. Juli 2004)

Gehört einem Kumpel von mir. Ich habe es im zusammengebaut. Das Ziel war möglichst leicht. Eine Kettenführung ist nun auch drauf und Maxxis Reifen. Das Foto ist aalso nicht ganz aktuel. Ach ja das Gebicht ist exakt 21 Kilos


----------



## logan (31. Juli 2004)

nochmal meins, nun mit anderen Laufrädern!Hab die Double Track gegen Mavic 729 mit DT Hügi FR Naben getauscht   Macht sich deutlich bemerkbar im Fahrverhalten!


----------



## krankedbiker (1. August 2004)

hey logan, deins gefällt mir echt super!


----------



## Bansheese (2. August 2004)

Hier noch 2 schööne screams    

Mfg se


----------



## logan (2. August 2004)

hehe...ja mir auch!  
Überlege aber noch, ob ich mir irgendwann noch ne 888er reinbaue...spart nochmal ein halbes Kilo Gewicht...


----------



## bliz][zard (2. August 2004)

hey du ich rate dir...baue ne 888 rein aber lass die Double Track drin...das sieht damit echt noch krasser aus...die mavic machen die optik kaputt...ich habe selbst 24 Zoll Double Track...probiers doch mal mit 24 Zoll is auf jeden Fall Gewichtssparend...und du merkst das es leichter is ...


----------



## logan (5. August 2004)

nee...mit den Mavic fährt es sich imo wesentlich besser!
24" Hr mag ich nicht so bzw. fahre damit auch touren (geht recht gut)... unter anderem auch ein Grund weswegen ich das Scream genommen hab und kein BigHit.

hier nochmal nen neueres Foto:


----------



## smokeblowa (5. August 2004)

So, wie wärs denn damit, wenn schon sinnvolles (aber nicht beim Preis) Gewichtstuning bei Logan's
-Roox Rollercoaster
-Sram X.0
-Sram X.9 Shifter
-Sram Cassette (xxx 990) und Kette
-Thomson Sattelstütze
-Hayes HFX-Mag Bremsen (wiegen doch noch etwas weniger als die Grimeca und die Hope)
-Chris King Naben (husthust)
-und als Gabel: Dorado oder ne leckere Avalanche Racing (weiss Gewicht jetzt nicht)

Das jetzt aber mal als EXTREME Variante!


----------



## bliz][zard (5. August 2004)

ey aber ma echt fahr doch 24 vorne und hinten , mach ich auch....mit den Mavic siehts total kagge aus...vorallem wo du schon en banshee und Shiver DC hast...die Mavic machen die optik einfach kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## logan (5. August 2004)

mir ist das Fahrverhalten aber wesentlich (!) wichtiger als die Optik!
Und da finde ich, fährt es sich mit den Mavic 729, welche ja auch nicht grad unstabil sind, wesentlich besser!Lässt sich wirklich besser beschleunigen usw.

Und nur wegen der Optik 1 - 1,5 Kilo mehr gewicht? Nee...die Laufräder bleiben dran!Schaltung, Kassette usw. werden noch ausgetauscht gegen Sram X.9

Andere Bremsen noch irgendwann und eventl. noch mal ein anderer Dämpfer!

26" bleibt auch, bin zufrieden mit und wüsst nicht warum ichs ändern sollte!Soll eben kein nur-dropp-boahtollbender-scream werden!


----------



## smokeblowa (5. August 2004)

@ Bli][ard

Hmmm, zeig doch mal nen nettes pic von Deinem Scream, schön von beiden Seiten und vor nem guten Hintergrund


----------



## j.e.t. (5. August 2004)

logan schrieb:
			
		

> nee...mit den Mavic fährt es sich imo wesentlich besser!
> 24" Hr mag ich nicht so bzw. fahre damit auch touren (geht recht gut)... unter anderem auch ein Grund weswegen ich das Scream genommen hab und kein BigHit.
> 
> hier nochmal nen neueres Foto:


dreh mal den lenker n bischen nach hinten!
so kann man doch net fahren oder!?


----------



## bliz][zard (6. August 2004)

was fährst du eigentlich mit dem bike? Downhill oder Freeride? oder dirts  ?
weil wenn du Dowhnhill fährst isses besser noch mehr Gewicht zu haben


----------



## bliz][zard (6. August 2004)

außerdem hab ich ja bloss meine Meinung geäußert das es mit DT besser aussieht und net das es sich besser fährt...is doch mir egal musst du wissen...auf jeden Fall sahs vorher besser aus...find ich


----------



## Pons (6. August 2004)

bliz][zard schrieb:
			
		

> weil wenn du Dowhnhill fährst isses besser noch mehr Gewicht zu haben



 wenn Du meinst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## logan (6. August 2004)

Warum sollte mehr Gewicht bitte von Vorteil sein??
Und ja, ich fahre auch Dirt damit...zwar nicht viel, liegt mir einfach nicht so, aber unter anderem auch!
Ansonsten hauptsächlich FR, an DH-Pisten mangelts hier etwas...

Klar kannst du´s mit den Double Track optisch besser finden, ist halt Geschmackssache, aber es fährt sich mit den Mavic ganz einfach ne ecke agiler, weniger träge und das ist mir doch wesentlich wichtiger als die optik - will schließlich mit dem Bike fahren und es nicht als Ausstellungsstück stehen haben!

@j.e.t.

ach das geht schon ganz gut so, mit dem Lenker    
bin aber momentan eh noch laufend am verstellen und probieren, wie´s sich am besten fährt.


----------



## Kurbus (9. August 2004)

sodala...  hier mal meine beiden Lieblingsbikes ...


----------



## AerO (9. August 2004)

das ht, was issn das für eins ? sieht ja mal derbst geil aus !


----------



## fashizzel (9. August 2004)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> das ht, was issn das für eins ? sieht ja mal derbst geil aus !


das müsste ein norco 250 sein


----------



## AerO (9. August 2004)

also das norco 250 auf norco.com hat nicht solche massiven ausfallenden. is das n bmw park ?


----------



## japh (9. August 2004)

fashizzel schrieb:
			
		

> das müsste ein norco 250 sein




jo das ist (m)ein norco 250  
jetzt hab ich aber einen anderen Sattel und motos statt Dirtmonster drauf.

Und das Scream is auch schayn... vorallem die S8   nur der Sattel is nicht so toll.


----------



## Not a Banshee (10. August 2004)

Kurbus schrieb:
			
		

> sodala...  hier mal meine beiden Lieblingsbikes ...



was ist denn das für ne gabel in deinem scream wiviel FW und wie ist die so (und gewicht )  

Jay


----------



## AerO (10. August 2004)

ich tipp mal ganz unverfroren auf ne onsport s8. gewicht weiss ich nich und federweg is so um die 200mm


----------



## BoogiKnight (10. August 2004)

Hier ist dann auch mein cityrad...






bald mit einer neuen Gabel...


----------



## Kurbus (10. August 2004)

@Jay: Is ne Onsprt bzw. Stratos S-8. 8" Federweg und des Gewicht weiss ich nich genau...   is auf jeden fall nich die Leichteste   (aber spürbar leichter als ne Monster T)

Fährt sich TRAUMHAFT !!!  


@all: Wieso blitzt und blinkt es bei euren Rädern immer und überall ???    Fahrt ihr damit nicht ?   
 Meins is teilweise soooo dreckig, dass man manchmal den Namen garnimmer lesen kann...
 
cu
Kurbus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## logan (10. August 2004)

Sehr schöne Screams!Gefallen mir echt gut! Meins wird auch schon wieder umgebaut...
Sauber ists weils ab und zu mal geputz wird   
Steht bei mir in der Wohnung, da muss es schon ab und an mal ein wenig geputzt werden!


----------



## Not a Banshee (11. August 2004)

@ BoogiKnight was für eine gabel kommt rein ?

@ all wisst ihr wo man mal ne probefahrt machen könnte damit ich mich besser entscheiden könnte welches bike ich nehme
wäre ja mal cool auf einem eurer schlitten zu fahren   
vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal   

jay

P.S.  postet einfach weiter


----------



## BoogiKnight (12. August 2004)

@ Not a Banshee 
jetzt kommt da eine super T pro 04 rein...


----------



## Bansheese (12. August 2004)

Wen du irgendwan mal in Sachsen bist darfst du mit meinem mal rollen.


----------



## Not a Banshee (13. August 2004)

Bansheese schrieb:
			
		

> Wen du irgendwan mal in Sachsen bist darfst du mit meinem mal rollen.



yyeeaaahhhh merk ich mir vielleicht siht man sich nächste woche ja in Wildbad   

thnx Jay


----------



## Trickz (14. August 2004)

Hi,
da ich jetzt auch zur Scream Fraktion gehöre hier mal meins.


----------



## bachmayeah (14. August 2004)

volle 10 stilpunkte


----------



## Trickz (14. August 2004)

bachmayeah schrieb:
			
		

> volle 10 stilpunkte



Thx aber was mir heute beim ersten Ritt aufgefallen ist dass das Schaltwerk bei jedem Sprung oder Drop volle Kanne an der Schwinge anschlägt.
Lange geht das bestimmt nicht gut.
Kettenlänge usw passt alles.


----------



## bachmayeah (14. August 2004)

dann mach mit kleinen kabelbindern n stück schaumstoff oder so dran! 
dasloest das problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (14. August 2004)

is halt shimano.. wie gesagt, schönes rad!


----------



## Kurbus (15. August 2004)

:kotz: ...     sorry....  aber ich mag Gelb nich   
Und Marzocchi mag ich erst recht nicht !!!! 
Ansonsten schönes Teil !

Und des Problem mit der Schaltung kannst du mit dieser kleinen Schraube, die ans Schaltauge geht, lösen bzw. zumindest mindern !

cu
Kurbus


----------



## bachmayeah (16. August 2004)

was iss an shimano oder marzocchi auszusetzen? fahre beides und bin vollkommen zufrieden! ...


----------



## Trickz (16. August 2004)

Kurbus schrieb:
			
		

> :kotz: ...     sorry....  aber ich mag Gelb nich
> Und Marzocchi mag ich erst recht nicht !!!!
> Ansonsten schönes Teil !
> cu
> Kurbus



 
Scherzkeks, wenn Du gelb nicht magst und Marzocchi erst recht nicht warum ist es dann *ansonsten ein schönes Teil* ?
Wegen dem Rahmen?
Gibt wenig Sinn oder? Die Farben haben sich so ergeben denn ich hatte bereits DeeMax und Gizmo VOR dem Rahmen...
Abgesehen von der Farbe sollten die Teile auch noch Funktionalität aufweisen können was man von einer Stratos Gabel wohl kaum sagen kann.


----------



## DeepTrick (16. August 2004)

Züge Neu Verlegt Und Etwas Umgebaut


----------



## äi tiem (16. August 2004)

Trickz schrieb:
			
		

> auch noch Funktionalität aufweisen können was man von einer Stratos Gabel wohl kaum sagen kann.



 omg...die is auf jeden fall besser als marzocchi müll! hast wohl noch nie ne stratos s8 in echt gesehen geschweige denn eine gefahren...also ich kann nur sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (16. August 2004)

naja meine mx6 war auch nett schlecht aber eben zu schwer....

seitdem fahr ich marzocchi und bin vollkommen zufrieden! sei es jr t t8 oder shiver dc...


----------



## Kurbus (19. August 2004)

Trickz schrieb:
			
		

> Scherzkeks, wenn Du gelb nicht magst und Marzocchi erst recht nicht warum ist es dann *ansonsten ein schönes Teil* ?
> Wegen dem Rahmen?



Genau: Wegen dem Rahmen !!! Und von wegen Sinn oder nicht...  wer kann das schon beurteilen!



			
				Trickz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Farben haben sich so ergeben denn ich hatte bereits DeeMax und Gizmo VOR dem Rahmen...



Und trotzdem find ichs hässlich...    ach ja: Die Reifen sind ja mal der Abschuss...  wer fährt denn bitte Gazzis ??? Außer Poser und "tolle" Treppenspringer (welch gelungene Alliteration!!!) und Drop-Könige!!!(lächerliche Personen wie ich finde)  Und, dass du eindeutig zu einer dieser Gruppen gehörst hat man schon bei deinem super Hardtail gesehen !!!...  ich will den Namen lieber garnicht schreiben !!!



			
				Trickz schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen von der Farbe sollten die Teile auch noch Funktionalität aufweisen können was man von einer Stratos Gabel wohl kaum sagen kann.


Eine Stratos ist für mich der Inbegriff der Funktionalität!!!  Kein überflüssiges Design, keine protzigen Schriftzüge, keine scheiss Farben!!!  , sondern nur funktionelle Dinge !!!   daher Funktionalität !!!

Ob deine komische Marzocchi länger als meine (fast 4 Jahre alte) Stratos   halten wird steht zur Zeit noch im Raum !!!   Aber ich wage es zu bezweifeln!!!  

cu
Kurbus

P.S.: Übrigens hat meine "alte" Stratos keinen einzigen Kratzer in den Tauchrohren, es sifft nix, es klappert nix, es schlürft nix und und und... einfach eine perfekte Gabel !!! (Und ich hab die Gabel bis jetzt nich geschont     ) Ich will zwar eigentlich nix gegen Marzocchi sagen, aber kann man das alles von einer JrT behaupten ?!?!?


----------



## Trickz (19. August 2004)

Ohja.
Also erstmal fange ich mit Dir sicherlich keine Grundsatzdiskussion an welche Gabel besser ist, da ich die Gabel jetzt schon habe. Zu spät also.
Zumal Du anscheinend noch nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen Junior und Super T auf dem Bild erkennst.    (aber ist ja dasselbe ne)

Dann findest Du das Bike eben hässlich, meine Güte...
Ist doch Dein Problem denn ich muss damit fahren.

Gratuliere Du bist der erste nach 15 Leuten oder so die das Bike mit 10 bewertet haben dem aufgefallen ist dass da Gazzas drauf sind...   

So genug jetzt es gibt noch genug andere Bikes hier über die Du herziehen kannst. Die Leute die keine Fotos posten haben immer die besten Beiträge hier is mir auch schon aufgefallen...  

Mfg


----------



## Not a Banshee (19. August 2004)

also ihr solltet euch hier nicht über farben oder die funktionalität oder so streiten es soll ja ein bilder thread werden und alle bikes sollten nach eigenem geschmak gestalltet werden und nicht nach dem anderer ( stellt euch mal vor alle fahren die gleichen bikes    )
naja ich will hier keinen angreifen von daher postet mal weiter   

mfg Jay


----------



## Nforcer (19. August 2004)

Trickz schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> da ich jetzt auch zur Scream Fraktion gehöre hier mal meins.



Das erste mal, dass mir ein Banshee Scream gefällt   
Zu dem Problem mit der Schaltung. Wie schon gesagt nen Stückt Schaumstoff drunter, oder du holst dir die neue XT Schaltung oder ne Sram schaltung da schlägt dass dann nicht mehr an.


----------



## Kurbus (19. August 2004)

Trickz schrieb:
			
		

> Ohja.
> Also erstmal fange ich mit Dir sicherlich keine Grundsatzdiskussion an welche Gabel besser ist, da ich die Gabel jetzt schon habe. Zu spät also.
> Zumal Du anscheinend noch nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen Junior und Super T auf dem Bild erkennst.    (aber ist ja dasselbe ne)
> 
> ...




Es ist nie zu spät, um einen Fehler wieder gut zu machen !!!
Und weshalb sollte ich mir die Mühe machen, mir den Unterschied zwischen "Müll #1" und "Müll #2" zu merken ???  

Es ist nicht mein Problem, denn ICH muss NICHT mit sonem komischen Klumpen durch die Gegend eiern !!

Deinen Kommentar am Schluss kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen! Schau mal nach, über wieviele Bikes ich bisher gelästert habe!   Recht wenige, wie ich behaupten möchte ! 
Meinst du mit "beste Beiträge" "positive Beiträge" ?


cu
Kurbus


----------



## Trickz (19. August 2004)

Nein.
Meckern aber selber kein Foto von seinem Bike stellen.
Das ist gemeint. Gibt mehrere von der Sorte nicht nur Dich.
Und nu is ruh.


----------



## japh (19. August 2004)

augen auf...  der kurbus hat sein bike in dem Thread schon gepostet


----------



## Trickz (19. August 2004)

Ups ok nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil


----------



## rex_sl (20. August 2004)

ok ich hab auch n scream


http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/4629/27995DSCN0256-med.JPG

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/4629/27995DSCN0527-med.JPG

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/4629/27995DSCN0526-med.JPG


eure schauen immer so sauber aus. und unbenutzt.

frage mich was es hier so manchen leuten bringt. bike noch nicht fertig andere laufräder.

kauft ihr biketeile nach aussehen oder nach funktion.

ich fahr lieber bevor ich schraub und alles immer sauber sein muss.


also jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (20. August 2004)

rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> ok ich hab auch n scream
> 
> 
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/4629/27995DSCN0256-med.JPG
> ...



Rate mal warum.
Weil *KEINER* der ein Bild von seinem sauberen Bike macht damit fährt, sondern es nur hat um es anzuschauen...  

Natürlich damit man es erkennt sonst braucht man doch kein Foto machen.
Und wenn man es präsentieren will ist es wohl schlau es nicht total verschlammt zu fotografieren oder meinste nich auch?
Sollen alle ihre Bikes so dreckig fotografieren wie Du Deins   
Dann erkennt man ja soviel, ne...

Aber wenn Du tatsächlich der Meinung bist jetz den Überharten raushängen zu lassen nur weil Du Deine Karre dreckig fotografierst von mir aus...


----------



## rex_sl (20. August 2004)

ne ich bezweifle nur das die bikes gefahren werden wies gehört.

die meisten schauen einfach wie poserbikes aus.


größe xl

dann so komische beiträge wie ich brauch dies ich brauch das. sonst schauts blöd aus.

was is denn wenn eure bikes mal nen kratzer bekommen.


ich bin nicht hart. nur früher waren die cannondales und so die eisdielen poser fahrräder. heute wohl screams. 

keins individuell


ach tschuldigung in der großstadt gibts ja keinen wald.


----------



## NBB (20. August 2004)

rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> ne ich bezweifle nur das die bikes gefahren werden wies gehört.
> 
> die meisten schauen einfach wie poserbikes aus.



Was sind denn des für Vorurteile, oh man ist des geil, dein Bike sieht net viel anderst aus als die anderen, ein 04er halt. JEder fährt damit wie er kann, net wie er "sollte"



			
				rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> was is denn wenn eure bikes mal nen kratzer bekommen.



wenn ich ein Bike ohne Kratzer haben will, dann hol ich mir ein Bike mit einer g´scheiten Lackierung und kein Scream.




			
				rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin nicht hart. nur früher waren die cannondales und so die eisdielen poser fahrräder. heute wohl screams.



Laberst Müll, wieviele Screams gibts denn hier?
ne handvoll.....  komm ma runter!
NBB


----------



## bachmayeah (20. August 2004)

sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen poser (ob gewollt und ungewollt)

aber hey REX deins isses geilste muahah!

lass doch leute ihr bike aufbauen wie sie wollen und wenn sie auf ne optische zusammenstellung incl guter funktion achten, Hey why not....

franken...hmm iss das nicht bayern?

nimm nich alles so ernst...and RIDE_ON


ach hey manu...resch disch nett so uff....


----------



## bachmayeah (20. August 2004)

Trickz schrieb:
			
		

> Rate mal warum.
> Weil *KEINER* der ein Bild von seinem sauberen Bike macht damit fährt, sondern es nur hat um es anzuschauen...
> 
> Natürlich damit man es erkennt sonst braucht man doch kein Foto machen.
> ...


----------



## Kurbus (20. August 2004)

endlich eine tolle Diskussion     

cu
Kurbus


----------



## Trickz (20. August 2004)

Sobald man nur ein bisschen auf ne farbliche Abstimmung achtet heisst es glei man hat ein Poserbike, find ich echt witzig.
Klar es geht in erster Linie um Funktionalität aber wenn man das ganze noch  optisch abrunden kann warum denn nicht?!

Ich finde im übrigen dass ein Scream mit ner Monster viel poserhafter rüberkommt...  Du kleiner Benderverschnitt.


----------



## bachmayeah (20. August 2004)

wo iss hier ne diskussion?


----------



## NBB (20. August 2004)

Aber Rex hat recht, habe gerade zwanghaft mein Bike dreckig gemacht und den Lack verkratzt, weil ein Poser mag ich net sein.

 NBB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurbus (20. August 2004)

Nix für ungut, Trickz!    

P.S.: Mit der Monster hast recht


----------



## bachmayeah (20. August 2004)

nbb hör auf hier rumzuspammen...



by the way...wer sein fahrrad liebt der pflegt es auch...das material iss nicht unbedingt billig also passe ich soweit es möglich ist auch drauf auf und pflege es...lögö


----------



## rex_sl (20. August 2004)

haha fühlt sich gleich jeder angesprochen.


is doch klar wenn man auf jedes kleine detail achtet könnte man sagen

-er ist detailverliebt und mag sien bike
-er ist ein poser


bleibt jedem selber überlassen. finde halt n rad muss funktionieren und nicht sauhübsch sein.

macht eure räder ruhig gelb oder grün oder rosa.

nur dann muss man damit leben das man n poser ist, 
wenn ich n bild mit dem gelben ding sehen würde wo er sich wo runterschmeist dann is das was anderes.


----------



## bachmayeah (20. August 2004)

also --->

jeder dessen rad gut ausschaut issen poser muahahhah   

ganz egal wie er druff ist


----------



## Alpha_1 (21. August 2004)

wenn man schon soviel kohle in ein bike steckt kann mans ja wohl auch so aufbauen das es einem gefällt..... wer fährt schon mit nem bike das er zum würgen findet


----------



## BoogiKnight (21. August 2004)

Also ich gebe es zu ich kaufe meine Sachen in erster Linie nach dem aussehen!    Das mache ich auch bei anderen Sachen und nicht nur beim bike (Handy, Auto, Möbel usw. usw.). Dann kommt die funktionalität. Dehalb auch ein Banshee! Es gefällt mir optisch am besten und es funktioniert 1A!   


Und hier mal ein Aktuelles Foto von meinem mit der neuen Gabel.
Leider gibts im Moment nur Bilder im Keller und nicht in der Natur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NBB (21. August 2004)

du, dein Rad ist schön, aber deine hintere Bremse......hahah hast perfekt fotografiert.
Muahahah sieht geil aus. 
NBB


----------



## storchO (21. August 2004)

Schick, aber die Reifen igitt, das sind ja Maxxis mit ORANGEN STREIFEN, da nehm ich lieber meine MARZOCCHI MONSTER DH, heute gekommen, geil!!!


----------



## smokeblowa (21. August 2004)

BoogiKnight schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich gebe es zu ich kaufe meine Sachen in erster Linie nach dem aussehen!    Das mache ich auch bei anderen Sachen und nicht nur beim bike (Handy, Auto, Möbel usw. usw.). Dann kommt die funktionalität. Dehalb auch ein Banshee! Es gefällt mir optisch am besten und es funktioniert 1A!
> 
> 
> Und hier mal ein Aktuelles Foto von meinem mit der neuen Gabel.
> Leider gibts im Moment nur Bilder im Keller und nicht in der Natur.



Hey, schick! Aber sag mal: Fährst Du ne VR-Bremse hinten oder haste da was falsch montiert? Also so geht das jedenfalls gar nicht!


----------



## NBB (21. August 2004)

smokeblowa schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, schick! Aber sag mal: Fährst Du ne VR-Bremse hinten oder haste da was falsch montiert? Also so geht das jedenfalls gar nicht!




hahah, des hab ich auch schon geschrieben, guckst du oben, des ist der Schaltzug vom Schlatwerk, sieht aber aus wie die Bremsleitung.
Guck mal an der KEttenstrebe, da ist die goldene Stahlflex der Grimeca


----------



## Berti (21. August 2004)

könnt irh nicht einfach mal bei deutsch oder englisch bleiben? Zumindest in Überschriften?


----------



## smokeblowa (21. August 2004)

NBB schrieb:
			
		

> hahah, des hab ich auch schon geschrieben, guckst du oben, des ist der Schaltzug vom Schlatwerk, sieht aber aus wie die Bremsleitung.
> Guck mal an der KEttenstrebe, da ist die goldene Stahlflex der Grimeca



Huchherjee! Jyp, hab ich gar nicht gesehen, aber hast recht!


----------



## Not a Banshee (22. August 2004)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> könnt irh nicht einfach mal bei deutsch oder englisch bleiben? Zumindest in Überschriften?




NEIN wir sind doch Multikulturell   

@ alle    bis jetzt coole bikes die ich gern mal Probefahren würde in BW


----------



## BoogiKnight (22. August 2004)

Also ich bin bis jetzt immer zu stehen gekommen. Denke also das ist alles richtig montiert  Die schön geschwungene ist, wie schon gesagt für das schaltwerk und meine Bremsleitung geht an der Kettenstrebe entlang. Die ist zwar nicht Gold weil die von Goodridge ist und nicht Original Grimeca aber sonst stimmt alles...


----------



## Not a Banshee (27. August 2004)

gibt es nicht mehr Banshee`s falls nein dann ist es schade    
postet mal noch ein paar müssen ja keine Scream`s sein

Jay


----------



## Dirt Gott (28. August 2004)

Ok hier haste ein Morphine, nicht meins , aber ich kenn den besitzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Not a Banshee (29. August 2004)

das ist ja mal voll krass  echt hihihihi


----------



## DantexXx (29. August 2004)

hier is meins:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/51813/sort/1/size/medium/cat/500/page/1


----------



## Dirt Gott (29. August 2004)

@ DantexXx: *Gabel haben will  *


----------



## frohni (29. August 2004)

@ DantexXx 

dafuer gabs volle 10 Punkte, einfach schick (Hauptaugenmerk -> Rahmen  )

Gruesse


----------



## DantexXx (29. August 2004)

@dirt gott

*gabel nicht hergeb*   funzt super das teil

@frohni

danke


----------



## Dirt Gott (29. August 2004)

ich weiß, bin di auch schon am morphine gefahren


----------



## Not a Banshee (29. August 2004)

Dirt Gott schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß, bin di auch schon am morphine gefahren




ich tausche meine Psylo gegen deine    was du sagen jetzt   
gerne mit Vorderrad


----------



## Milchmann13 (8. September 2004)

So hier ist ein von Foto von meinem mit mir weil ein anderes hab ich im Moment nicht. Und im winter wird es gepulvert genauso wie die Felgen und die Gabel dann kommen eigene Decals dran


----------



## Dirt Gott (12. September 2004)

*haben will* ( das bike natürlich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee Rider (12. September 2004)

So hier mal meins:




Seit heute mit Super Monster...


----------



## DH-Corn (12. September 2004)

Konafreak schrieb:
			
		

> So hier mal meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sieht echt fahrbar aus und alles so neu uiuiui haben will!!!!


----------



## Banshee Rider (12. September 2004)

so, nur zum klarstellen, ich wollte nur demonstrieren das außer bender keiner ne SM brauchtm ich hab das auch nur mitn photoprogramm so vergrößert, hatte mal vor einiger zeit eine drinn und au0er droppen kann man absolut nix machen. hier mal im richtigen zustand (auch optisch schöner  )


----------



## Dirt Gott (12. September 2004)

schick schick, nur die weißen double wides :kotz:


----------



## logan (14. September 2004)

Hier nochmal nen Update von meinem...jetzt mit Gustl´s (Vr 210mm, Hr 190mm), Romic, e.13 Kettenführung.
Muss noch irgendwann mal nen besseres Bild machen,draussen in seiner natürlichen Umgebung


----------



## japh (14. September 2004)

schönes banshee 
eine 04er Race hätte natürlich wegen der Farbe besser dazugepasst, naja egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smokeblowa (14. September 2004)

japh schrieb:
			
		

> schönes banshee
> eine 04er Race hätte natürlich wegen der Farbe besser dazugepasst, naja egal



Antworte ich mal, kenn das Problemchen ja    
Die war ja auch bestellt worden, nur mountainbikes.net hat diese geschickt und meinte dann auch noch, nachdem nachgefragt wurde: "Das ist ne 04er, die gabs auch so!"... Also ich weiß ja nicht, was mit den Jungs aus DD derzeit los ist, aber Service ist was anderes und den Titel "Super Shop"... also darunter versteh ich auch was anderes. Emails werden jedenfalls seit Wochen ignoriert... Echt   Jungs... so verliert man Kunden


----------



## Not a Banshee (14. September 2004)

bboooaaahhhh   
echt hammer geile bikes bis jetzt mal schauen was noch kommt 
da habe ich mal ein paar fragen unswar :
seit ihr zufrieden von den bikes wenn  nein bitte antwort
welche größe brauche ich bei 1,80 zum dropen DH FR also alles
welche gabel ist billig und goil dafür
welche parts sind sinnvoll und billig
was wäre die alternative zum Scream
wo gibt es videos mit dem bike in Aktion   

thnx Jay


----------



## smokeblowa (14. September 2004)

Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> bboooaaahhhh
> echt hammer geile bikes bis jetzt mal schauen was noch kommt
> da habe ich mal ein paar fragen unswar :
> seit ihr zufrieden von den bikes wenn  nein bitte antwort
> ...



Also wenn Du das Banshee in Action sehen willst, guck Dir mal die aktuellen Bikevids mit Josh Bender an. Bei dem im Oktober erscheinenden NWD 5 dürfte er dabei sein, irgendwie hat er mit der Kiste nen Backflip gesprungen.

Bei 180cm Größe würde ich mal sagen: M. Das von logan ist z.B. in dieser Grösse, der kann dazu mehr sagen.

Gabel: Kommt darauf an, was Du machen willst. THEYO und logan fahren die BoXXer, andere fahren es mit einer SuperT und widerum andere mit einer ShiverDC, einer MonsterT (z.B. das gute alte Modell mit 170mm Federweg), einer 888 oder einer SuperMonster(  ) 
Ist dann eine reine Geschmacksfrage. Ich würd eine der folgenden drei Gabeln nehmen: RS BoXXer, ShiverDC, MonsterT mit 170mm Federweg.

Alternativen zum Scream??? Naja, kommt auch widerum darauf an, was Du genau vor hast: Fährst Du eher DH oder eher FR oder doch HC-FR oder rein nur Droppen, also jeweils, was DU am meisten/ehesten fährst.
Banshee Scream Rahmen sind halt sauschwer aber auch dafür fast unzerstörbar.
Vom Preis her wirds dann echt schwierig.

Parts: Die üblichen Verdächtigen und auch widerum Geschmacks- und Geldbeutelsache: Titec El Norte, RF Diabolous, Truvativ Husslefelt/Holzfeller, Easton, MRP, DT, Mavic, Sun S- oder D-Tracks, Shimano, Sram, ODI, Roox, Atomlab, Azonic, Fox, Marzocchi, RockShox, Romic, 5th Element, Manitou, Maxxis, Nokian, Michelin, Schwalbe, Selle Italia, SDG, Thomson, Chris King, FSA, Hadley, Hope, Grimeca, Magura, Point, Hayes, tune, Syntace, Syncros...


----------



## logan (14. September 2004)

Was soll ich denn dazu noch sagen, smokeblowa 

Also mir passt "M" eigentlich sehr gut, schön wendig! Wenn du nicht grad lange Touren mit vielen Höhenmetern fahren willst passt "M" schon bei 1.80, ich bin 1.90 und fahre damit auch Touren...

Bezüglich Videos mit nem Scream, in North Shore Extrem 7 gibts nen Scream beim North Shore fahren zu bewundern!

Die Boxxer ist günstig...und mit dem Mojo Kit drin bestimmt auch geil (grad bestellt...mehr dazu wenns eingebaut ist)   
Für dropen oder ähnliches würd ich aber eher so etwas wie Shiver DC oder ne alte Monster nehmen!


----------



## Banshee Rider (14. September 2004)

oder nimmst die aktuelle monster wie ich sie hab, die 3cm reißen es auch net raus....


----------



## smokeblowa (20. September 2004)

Kann mir einer mal einen Gefallen tun und ein Scream in Rahmengrösse L und XL abbilden? Welches Bj. waren denn die weissen?

Achja: Bitte postet auch nochmal alle, welche Rahmengrösse ihr habt. Danke


----------



## logan (21. September 2004)

und schon wieder ein neues bild...ändert sich irgendwie täglich...  











die vordere Bremse wird noch wieder gegen die Gustav M getauscht, im Momnet fehlt mir der passende Sattelhalter...


----------



## ibis (21. September 2004)

nicht nur protzen auch fahren! warst nicht in sichtweite bei dem traumwetter !?


----------



## logan (21. September 2004)

Traumwetter?Heute?   
War gestern von 17-18h am NB, war aber nix los...davor am Sa Nachmittag von ca.15.30 bis 19.30...zwischendurch muss ich leider noch mal arbeiten (4-Schichten...).
Glaub mir, würde gerne öfter an den NB kommen wenn ich die Zeit hätte!

Ausserdem, protzen? Wen kann man den mit nem fahrrad gross beeindrucken?? Ausser den 12 jährigen die da am NB rumfahren...super...bringt mir irgendwie nix   mal im ernst, kenne niemanden den ich damit wirklich beeindrucken könnt, deswegen stell ich das Bild sicher nicht hier rein.


----------



## ibis (22. September 2004)

logan schrieb:
			
		

> Traumwetter?Heute?
> War gestern von 17-18h am NB, war aber nix los...davor am Sa Nachmittag von ca.15.30 bis 19.30...zwischendurch muss ich leider noch mal arbeiten (4-Schichten...).
> Glaub mir, würde gerne öfter an den NB kommen wenn ich die Zeit hätte!
> 
> Ausserdem, protzen? Wen kann man den mit nem fahrrad gross beeindrucken?? Ausser den 12 jährigen die da am NB rumfahren...super...bringt mir irgendwie nix   mal im ernst, kenne niemanden den ich damit wirklich beeindrucken könnt, deswegen stell ich das Bild sicher nicht hier rein.



ne die letzte woche! da wars 1a zum rumheizen, super trocken (boden) und sonnig. wir waren meist von 11-15uhr am start oder ab 16uhr30 bis ca 19uhr je nach zeit und lust! 
naja, die große masse hat ja meist "nur" ein ht, von daher kann man bei deinem material wechselspielen von protzen reden . aber weiter so das belebt die wirtschaft und wenn dich einer fragt warum so nen dickes bike? dann sag bitte: weil ich es mir leisten kann ! blöde frage blöde antwort   das gild für die kiddis   schreib einfach in die shoutbox oder mir ne e-mail dann must nicht immer alleine fahren.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (22. September 2004)

da habt ihr noch nen banshee. bleipanzer. 

nicht meins, aber ich kenn den besitzer. 
20kommanochwas kilo. 

normalerweise mit VRbremse.

cheers
crossie


----------



## Djingis (22. September 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> da habt ihr noch nen banshee. bleipanzer.
> 
> nicht meins, aber ich kenn den besitzer.
> 20kommanochwas kilo.
> ...




wenn deine bekanntschaft damit steil geht is doch gut^^


----------



## logan (22. September 2004)

@ibis

mein Materialwechselspiel kam, was die Gabel betrifft, dadurch das ich die Shiver eigentlich verkauft hatte weil sie mir zu schwer war. Der Käufer hatt aber leider die Annahme verweigert (war per Nachnahme...), deswegen hatte ich sie wieder hier liegen und da ich mit der Boxxer nicht zufrieden war, habe ich sie eben wieder getauscht...


----------



## Schei*e (10. Oktober 2004)

hier mal meins mit mir beim abholen. fährt sich absolut genial.


----------



## Djingis (10. Oktober 2004)

Schei*e schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal meins mit mir beim abholen. fährt sich absolut genial.




sry aber... :kotz:  ...das wieder sonn typisches droper/poser banshee......mit monster und dts....zum kotzen........


----------



## DH-Corn (10. Oktober 2004)

Djingis Khan schrieb:
			
		

> sry aber... :kotz:  ...das wieder sonn typisches droper/poser banshee......mit monster und dts....zum kotzen........


sorry aber da muss ich mal eingreifen vieleicht is er auch einfach nur nen Typ der einfach die Schnauze voll hat und einfach nen Bike will das sorglos funtzt und da kannste mir nichts erzählen von wegen Poserbike


----------



## Djingis (10. Oktober 2004)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:
			
		

> sorry aber da muss ich mal eingreifen vieleicht is er auch einfach nur nen Typ der einfach die Schnauze voll hat und einfach nen Bike will das sorglos funtzt und da kannste mir nichts erzählen von wegen Poserbike





muhaha...aber da kannste dir auch was vernünftige aufbauen...und das hält dann auch und is nicht so ******** schwul schwer....montser suckt sowieso...supert tuts auch.....und is leicht...wenns unbedingt 200 mm sein solln...dann 88 oda shiver..funzt beides suppa......die dt kannse inne tonne haun..bei 200 federweg halten auch gute d321......und ja ich bin scho mal nen banshe bleiklotz mit monster, rohloff und crmo kurbeln gefahren..wiegt 24 kilos die kiste...fährt sich nur träge schwer und BÄH....aber whatever..wenns ihm gefällt itte schön!!!is trotzdem ne poserkiste


----------



## DH-Corn (10. Oktober 2004)

Djingis Khan schrieb:
			
		

> muhaha...aber da kannste dir auch was vernünftige aufbauen...und das hält dann auch und is nicht so ******** schwul schwer....montser suckt sowieso...supert tuts auch.....und is leicht...wenns unbedingt 200 mm sein solln...dann 88 oda shiver..funzt beides suppa......die dt kannse inne tonne haun..bei 200 federweg halten auch gute d321......und ja ich bin scho mal nen banshe bleiklotz mit monster, rohloff und crmo kurbeln gefahren..wiegt 24 kilos die kiste...fährt sich nur träge schwer und BÄH....aber whatever..wenns ihm gefällt itte schön!!!is trotzdem ne poserkiste




Naja also bei der Monster T hören ich nicht von gerissenen Modellen oder gebrochenen Kartusch what ever 888 da hört man das öfter und ausserdem müsstest du dann auch die 888 etc. ******** finden weil viel zu schwer etc. ich mein die Boxxer wiegt 2,8kg aber 3,9 bei SHiver is ok und es ist keine Poserkiste !!!


----------



## PrimeX (10. Oktober 2004)

Djingis Khan schrieb:
			
		

> muhaha...aber da kannste dir auch was vernünftige aufbauen...und das hält dann auch und is nicht so ******** schwul schwer....montser suckt sowieso...supert tuts auch.....und is leicht...wenns unbedingt 200 mm sein solln...dann 88 oda shiver..funzt beides suppa......die dt kannse inne tonne haun..bei 200 federweg halten auch gute d321......und ja ich bin scho mal nen banshe bleiklotz mit monster, rohloff und crmo kurbeln gefahren..wiegt 24 kilos die kiste...fährt sich nur träge schwer und BÄH....aber whatever..wenns ihm gefällt itte schön!!!is trotzdem ne poserkiste




auf der einen Seite haste recht...auf der anderen Seite lach eich nur über dich  Schreib wenigstens normal, oder schreib gar nichts, wenn es dir nicht gefällt.

Ich finds ok das Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (10. Oktober 2004)

sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen "POSER" 

was ist ein poser überhaupt? ist jeder der ein heavy duty bike fährt ein posa? und nur hardtaila die echten kerle   
vielleicht bin ich ja auch einer weil ich mit meinem hobel auch mal normal mit mp3 im ohr durch die gegend cruise und mich an den letzten sonnenstrahlen erfreue; oder weil ich mim bike auch 10 km durch ortschaften fahre bis ich zum nächsten berg fahre! bin ich deswegen auch ein so called "poser"?
vielleicht klärt mich einer auf.


----------



## DH-Corn (10. Oktober 2004)

bachmayeah schrieb:
			
		

> sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen "POSER"
> 
> was ist ein poser überhaupt? ist jeder der ein heavy duty bike fährt ein posa? und nur hardtaila die echten kerle
> vielleicht bin ich ja auch einer weil ich mit meinem hobel auch mal normal mit mp3 im ohr durch die gegend cruise und mich an den letzten sonnenstrahlen erfreue; oder weil ich mim bike auch 10 km durch ortschaften fahre bis ich zum nächsten berg fahre! bin ich deswegen auch ein so called "poser"?
> vielleicht klärt mich einer auf.




So is bei 95% der Leute der Begriff "Poser" definiert!!


----------



## Banshee Rider (10. Oktober 2004)

ohja, ne Poserdiskussion, will mitmachen... 

Ja klar Leute, heut muss ich es euch beichten, ich fahre mit meinem 25 kg CC Gefährt nur in die Schule um zu posen und fahre damit eis essen, ich fahre keine bordsteinkanten runter, hab angst das was kaputt geht, fahre lieber übern markt und zeige allen was für ein krasser checker ich bin mit 200 vorn und hinten. muhaha ihr seit alle Anti-poser!    

So, und wer es bis jetzt noch net gemerkt hat, Ironie war das!

@ Djinghis blablabla: laber net sowas dünnes, wenn du nen 25kg bomber net antreten kannst dann geh ins fitnessstudio. klar es fährt sich net so agil wie nen 18kg DH rad, aber ist ne rede davon das der banshee besitzer, in diesem fall schei*e das will? ich denke nicht! ich finde es sehr sinnlos wenn welche hier sich über schwere bikes aufregen, schließlich müssen sie diese nicht selbst fahren und können das schöne erlebniss eines brachialen gefährtes den besitzern überlassen.  

also in diesem sinne, spart euch manche "geistreichen" ergüsse über für euch zu schwere bikes...


----------



## bachmayeah (10. Oktober 2004)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:
			
		

> So is bei 95% der Leute der Begriff "Poser" definiert!!


iss doch traurig. aber demnach sind doch alle poser oder hat jeder direkt die strecke vor der tür oder will immer nur dh oder was weiß ich fahren! selbst der der dann nur mit seinem bike zur freundin fährt die 2 km weit weg wohnt und dabei gesehen wird iss dann in den augen derjenigen die ihn dabei "erwischen" ein poser, obwohl diese ja garnicht wissen was er sonst noch so mim bike anstellt. armes deutschland!


----------



## DH-Corn (11. Oktober 2004)

bachmayeah schrieb:
			
		

> iss doch traurig. aber demnach sind doch alle poser oder hat jeder direkt die strecke vor der tür oder will immer nur dh oder was weiß ich fahren! selbst der der dann nur mit seinem bike zur freundin fährt die 2 km weit weg wohnt und dabei gesehen wird iss dann in den augen derjenigen die ihn dabei "erwischen" ein poser, obwohl diese ja garnicht wissen was er sonst noch so mim bike anstellt. armes deutschland!


du triffst es auf den Punkt!!


----------



## DH-Corn (11. Oktober 2004)

Banshee Rider schrieb:
			
		

> ohja, ne Poserdiskussion, will mitmachen...
> 
> Ja klar Leute, heut muss ich es euch beichten, ich fahre mit meinem 25 kg CC Gefährt nur in die Schule um zu posen und fahre damit eis essen, ich fahre keine bordsteinkanten runter, hab angst das was kaputt geht, fahre lieber übern markt und zeige allen was für ein krasser checker ich bin mit 200 vorn und hinten. muhaha ihr seit alle Anti-poser!
> 
> ...


so langsam übertreibst du mit deinen Ironieposts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schei*e (11. Oktober 2004)

wieso wenn mir das bike gefällt und das mein geschmack ist wieso soll ich mir dann was anderes kaufen?? Und es fährt sich überhaupt nicht träge es ist zwar etwas anstrengend auf trettpassagen dafür bügelt es einfach alles weg und schluckt jeden jump. Das Bike gefällt mir einfach und es macht mir spaß damit zu fahren und ich fahre halt aus spaß und nicht so racemäßig.


----------



## Banshee Rider (11. Oktober 2004)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:
			
		

> so langsam übertreibst du mit deinen Ironieposts



Nerv nich...


----------



## Not a Banshee (13. Oktober 2004)

so jetzt spricht der pfarrer zu euch :
lobet das Banshee wie es ist, lobet die anderen egal wie schwer se sind
ob 10 kilo oder auch 20 jedem das seine was haben er mag .
liebt euren nächsten wie euch selbst   
( ihr müsst das so in reimen lesen    )
Amen   

also ich finde banshee super nur eins ist da unswar habe ich gehört das es beim bremsen am hinterbau ruckelt und der hinterbau unsensibel ist stimmt das ?

jay


----------



## Schei*e (13. Oktober 2004)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom 2005er Scream.....


----------



## Domas (13. Oktober 2004)

sagt mal... ich frage mich irgendwie, wie ihr euch das alles leisten könnt, wenn ihr euch so fette bikes kauft, und die dann sogar noch optimiert!?
Unglaublich!
Aber RESPEKT!
Die Dinger sind echt fett!

MfG h0r57


----------



## Banshee Rider (13. Oktober 2004)

ich hab 3 jahre immer durchgängig in ferien gearbeitet, und nach 3 jahren hatte ich geld zusammen inkl. sponsoring by erzeugerfraktion


----------



## Domas (13. Oktober 2004)

HI!
Um nochma das Rad von chief wiggum (simpsons rulez!) aufzugreifen...
Bender fährt in New World Disorder glaube ich auch ein benshee scream, auch mit 24" hinten und 26" vorne...
Also denke ich, dass das so falsch nicht sein kann!!!!!!!

MfG h0r57


----------



## Domas (13. Oktober 2004)

Arbeiten tu ich auch.... Zeitungsaustragen, nur kommt immer nen kumpel mit, weil ich zu faul bin alleine den schiess zu machen!
Und das Sparen fällt mir auch schwer, wenn man da inner schule ne freistunde hat und das MC Donalds direkt umme ecke is! Und wir ham mindestens 2 Freistunden inna woche und dann immer nen 5 menü....

Naja, intressiert euch wohl eh net!

MfG h0r57


----------



## Banshee Rider (13. Oktober 2004)

in disorder fährt bender nirgends nen scream,  nur karpiels, stab primo's etc.


----------



## Banshee Rider (13. Oktober 2004)

Djingis Khan schrieb:
			
		

> monster suckt sowieso...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bliz][zard (15. Oktober 2004)

also mir gefällt das banshee von schei*e !!! wirklich hüpppppsch    , sagma das sind doch 24 " Double Track oder? ... die hab ich auch ... aber ich habe zurzeit nur ein hardtail mit 24 " ... ich lege mir demnächste auch ein Fully zu ... is das Banshee denn schwer so für die City? so zum Treppen springen etc? ich weiss ja nich ... hatte noch nie nen fully


----------



## Schei*e (15. Oktober 2004)

bliz][zard schrieb:
			
		

> also mir gefällt das banshee von schei*e !!! wirklich hüpppppsch    , sagma das sind doch 24 " Double Track oder? ... die hab ich auch ... aber ich habe zurzeit nur ein hardtail mit 24 " ... ich lege mir demnächste auch ein Fully zu ... is das Banshee denn schwer so für die City? so zum Treppen springen etc? ich weiss ja nich ... hatte noch nie nen fully



danke. Ne das sind beides 26er aber ham schon viele gedacht das das 24er wären auch die die genau davor standen. ne also springen kannste damit super und ist auch nicht sooooooooo schwer zu beschleunigen wie die meisten behaupten die sind dann wohl noch nie nen Scream   gefahren. 
Ach ja meins wiegt 25kg aber kannst dir deins ja für die city leichter aufbauen wenn du überhaupt nen Scream   willst.........


----------



## Not a Banshee (15. Oktober 2004)

Schei*e schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom 2005er Scream.....



was soll denn das teil kosten komplett oder nur der Rahmen   
hole mir nämlich im Dezember das screamlein   
nur welche größe bin 1,80 für FR  DH  Shore  Droppen  

Jay


----------



## Djingis (15. Oktober 2004)

Banshee Rider schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## storchO (15. Oktober 2004)

Djingis Khan schrieb:
			
		

>




 ich hab so eine  auf dich, aber ich will ja keinen  , sonst muss ich schon wieder wegen dir :kotz: !!!


----------



## machtsgut (15. Oktober 2004)

storcho schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab so eine  auf dich, aber ich will ja keinen  , sonst muss ich schon wieder wegen dir :kotz: !!!



kommste dir eigentlich lächerlich vor?!


----------



## Djingis (15. Oktober 2004)

storcho schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab so eine  auf dich, aber ich will ja keinen  , sonst muss ich schon wieder wegen dir :kotz: !!!





und warum???weil ich panzer dopmashcinen nich mag???sei doch mal ganz ruhig mit deiner taiwan schüssel


----------



## Banshee Rider (15. Oktober 2004)

tz tz tz


----------



## Banshee Rider (15. Oktober 2004)

Djingis Khan

Dann mach dich ab aus nem Banshee Forum wo es um Drop und Shorebikes geht und nicht um Streetpflaumen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Djingis (16. Oktober 2004)

alta...banshee is icht gleich panzer moppe....es gibt auch schöne und sinnvoll aufgebaute...und jetzt erzähl mir icht das du deine monster brauchst?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!essei denn du bist fett wien schwein...dann isses oka...alerdings sonst...never....anbei sag zu mir ochmal streeter und ich kotz dir ins gesicht......hau mir ab mit dem schund.....


----------



## Dirt-Joe (16. Oktober 2004)

beruhigt euch doch mal...... mein gott.   
wenn ihr persönlich was gegen einander habt, dann schreibt euch böse pm's! 
hier einen auf macker zu spielen und vlt. auch noch schläge anzudrohen bringt gar nichts.   

man man man


----------



## Djingis (16. Oktober 2004)

Dirt-Joe schrieb:
			
		

> beruhigt euch doch mal...... mein gott.
> wenn ihr persönlich was gegen einander habt, dann schreibt euch böse pm's!
> hier einen auf macker zu spielen und vlt. auch noch schläge anzudrohen bringt gar nichts.
> 
> man man man


----------



## Dirt-Joe (16. Oktober 2004)

aber ein bischen kann ich banshee rider verstehen


----------



## storchO (16. Oktober 2004)

Djingis Khan schrieb:
			
		

> und warum???weil ich panzer dopmashcinen nich mag???sei doch mal ganz ruhig mit deiner taiwan schüssel




   , djingis khanwas für ein name und nix gegen mein Zweirad, du ach, der klügere gibt nach, also hör ich jetzt auf!!!


----------



## ykcor (16. Oktober 2004)

storcho schrieb:
			
		

> , djingis khanwas für ein name und nix gegen mein Zweirad, du ach, der klügere gibt nach, also hör ich jetzt auf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatali (16. Oktober 2004)

storcho schrieb:
			
		

> , djingis khanwas für ein name und nix gegen mein Zweirad, du ach, der klügere gibt nach, also hör ich jetzt auf!!!





der klügere gibt nach wenn er merkt das er der dumme ist!


----------



## Not a Banshee (16. Oktober 2004)

Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> was soll denn das teil kosten komplett oder nur der Rahmen
> hole mir nämlich im Dezember das screamlein
> nur welche größe bin 1,80 für FR  DH  Shore  Droppen
> 
> Jay




hallo leute jetzt beantwortet doch bitte das hier oder gibt mir tipps 
das hier sieht aus wie ein beschimpt thread und net ein banshee thread 
wenn ihr euch beschimpfen wollt dann geht in den CC-ler thread   

Jay


----------



## Djingis (16. Oktober 2004)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> der klügere gibt nach wenn er merkt das er der dumme ist!


----------



## Schei*e (16. Oktober 2004)

Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> was soll denn das teil kosten komplett oder nur der Rahmen
> hole mir nämlich im Dezember das screamlein
> nur welche größe bin 1,80 für FR  DH  Shore  Droppen
> 
> Jay



also die bender-edition ist glaube ich etwas teurer als das normale das glaube ich 1800 kostet. komplett gibts das glaub ich auch weiß aber nicht wieviel das kostet schau doch mal auf www.shock-therapy.com. also ich bin 186cm und hab größe L fährt sich aber super wendig. was willst du denn für eine gabel??


----------



## Not a Banshee (17. Oktober 2004)

also wollte eigentlich eine Supert 66 oder so (am geilsten wäre die Fox 44 DH )


----------



## Djingis (17. Oktober 2004)

Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> also wollte eigentlich eine Supert 66 oder so (am geilsten wäre die Fox 44 DH )




aslo ich würd sagen 66 dann haste immer ne option zum fetten stylen.....  super t is alleridngs auch geil aber ich persölich würd die 66 nehmen


----------



## Not a Banshee (17. Oktober 2004)

Djingis Khan schrieb:
			
		

> aslo ich würd sagen 66 dann haste immer ne option zum fetten stylen.....  super t is alleridngs auch geil aber ich persölich würd die 66 nehmen



ich hoffe du meinst das mit dem stylen positiv also X-up und sowas


----------



## Schei*e (18. Oktober 2004)

Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> also wollte eigentlich eine Supert 66 oder so (am geilsten wäre die Fox 44 DH )



Nimm eine Monster T!!!


----------



## Djingis (18. Oktober 2004)

Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe du meinst das mit dem stylen positiv also X-up und sowas




na sicherlich......meine ich das positiv


----------



## Not a Banshee (18. Oktober 2004)

Schei*e schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm eine Monster T!!!



zu schwer
und zum ziehen will ich kein fels     denk mal ist schon schwer zum ziehen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee Rider (18. Oktober 2004)

Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> denk mal ist schon schwer zum ziehen


  
Nix da schwer, miss mal deinen Oberarmumfang bei angespannten Muskel mal bitte! aber bei wahrheit bleiben...
Nach 2 Stunden merkt man nix mehr vom Gewicht...


----------



## Schei*e (18. Oktober 2004)

Banshee Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Nix da schwer, miss mal deinen Oberarmumfang bei angespannten Muskel mal bitte! aber bei wahrheit bleiben...
> Nach 2 Stunden merkt man nix mehr vom Gewicht...



so isses.......


----------



## Djingis (19. Oktober 2004)

Banshee Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Nix da schwer, miss mal deinen Oberarmumfang bei angespannten Muskel mal bitte! aber bei wahrheit bleiben...
> Nach 2 Stunden merkt man nix mehr vom Gewicht...






aber nicht jeder möchte nen hardcore dropper.....man kann nen scream doch auch leicht aufbauen um damit enge sachen stylish zu  rocken.....und mit 66 geht das schon sehr gut.....


----------



## connor100 (19. Oktober 2004)

Djingis Khan schrieb:
			
		

> aber nicht jeder möchte nen hardcore dropper.....man kann nen scream doch auch leicht aufbauen um damit enge sachen stylish zu  rocken.....und mit 66 geht das schon sehr gut.....



Und woher weisst Du das?


----------



## Djingis (19. Oktober 2004)

connor100 schrieb:
			
		

> Und woher weisst Du das?




66 binich noch net gefahren, aber son dicker freerider, bzw. dhler mit single crown sieht zum einen schick aus....und man hat ne gewisse trickvielfalt die mit dc einfach nicht gehen..........und es ist gewichtlich auch sehr angenehm


----------



## connor100 (19. Oktober 2004)

Djingis Khan schrieb:
			
		

> 66 binich noch net gefahren, aber son dicker freerider, bzw. dhler mit single crown sieht zum einen schick aus....und man hat ne gewisse trickvielfalt die mit dc einfach nicht gehen..........und es ist gewichtlich auch sehr angenehm



Nen dicker DHler mit single Crown sieht schick aus? Äh, nö!


----------



## Banshee Rider (19. Oktober 2004)

Djingis Khan schrieb:
			
		

> und man hat ne gewisse trickvielfalt


 Naja ob ich nun nen X-Up machen kann oder nicht ist mir beim DH bzw Droppen egal. Aber longtravel SC's sehen trotzdem instabil aus, werde auch aus reiner überzeugung nie eine fahren. ich bleib bei der einzig wahren gabel, der monster T...


----------



## fatali (19. Oktober 2004)

Banshee Rider schrieb:
			
		

> ich bleib bei der einzig wahren gabel, der monster T...




Bitte geh.


----------



## Djingis (19. Oktober 2004)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte geh.




lassihn doch...jdem das sein..(und mir das meiste  )...ich finde sc geiler!!!!und rate dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Not a Banshee (19. Oktober 2004)

Banshee Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Nix da schwer, miss mal deinen Oberarmumfang bei angespannten Muskel mal bitte! aber bei wahrheit bleiben...
> Nach 2 Stunden merkt man nix mehr vom Gewicht...




so ca. 30 cm   
naja aber mit der Shiver und DW von nem kumpel ist es schon a bissele schwer zu jumpen und die wiegt um einige weniger als die mt


----------



## Banshee Rider (19. Oktober 2004)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte geh.


Was willstn von mir du CC Spacken?   Du bist so süß...      Geh Beine rasieren...


----------



## fatali (19. Oktober 2004)

halts maul wannabe bender


----------



## Banshee Rider (19. Oktober 2004)

tz, wenigstens fahr ich net stundenlang durchn wald mitn sattel der sich stück für stück in den arsch bohrt, aber ich versteh dich schon, sowas macht dich geil du analraupe...


----------



## dirtyrider (19. Oktober 2004)

yeahrr zeigs ihm!

Meine Meinung dazu:

Jeder soll sich das bike so aufbauen wie es für in richtig hällt und was er damit machen will.
Ein Scream ist halt Hardcore!
Und ne Monster warum nicht???
Bei den Reserven hät ich schon besseres/sicherers Gefühl beim dropen..oder so.
Ich ab zwar kein Scream, bin aber schon eins gefahren und ich finds voll geil.
Ich spare jetzt auch für eins und werds mir dann irgendwo holen.


----------



## fatali (19. Oktober 2004)

hehe, wasn lauch du knecht.... jo fahr weiter mitm poser hobel und vertrete weiterhin die bender-fahrtechnik...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Not a Banshee (19. Oktober 2004)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, wasn lauch du knecht.... jo fahr weiter mitm poser hobel und vertrete weiterhin die bender-fahrtechnik...



also jetzt aber   
ich denke mal jeder fährt wie und was er will oder    denke schon !
du fährst cc und wir fallen tiefer (damit meine ich droppen )
wir sagen ja nicht das cc ******* ist oder   
ich hole mir auch ein scream und jetzt bin ich deswegen ein poser ? Nein denke nicht .
wenn jemand ein sportwagen fährt ist er dann auch nur ein poser und soll sich nur wegen der meinung anderer einen mini kaufen   
deßhalb keep it cool

Jay


----------



## bachmayeah (19. Oktober 2004)

alta......macht euch doch alle mal locker; simma hier inna kita oder was? kommt mir grad so vor...


----------



## Not a Banshee (19. Oktober 2004)

Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> deßhalb keep it cool
> 
> Jay



haja deswegen der spruch zu schluß


----------



## DantexXx (19. Oktober 2004)

man habt ihr probleme..........

jetzt weis ich warum  das ibc so einen guten ruf genießt


----------



## Banshee Rider (19. Oktober 2004)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> jo fahr weiter mitm poser hobel und vertrete weiterhin die bender-fahrtechnik


Uii, wieder bin ich nen Poser, hab schon drauf gewartet. 
Wenigstens hab ich ne Fahrtechnik, beim CC brauch man nicht mal eine du Penis!


----------



## bachmayeah (19. Oktober 2004)

naja wenn man aufs alter der beiden schaut wird einem da evtl was klar...

jungens raucht mal was und/oder relaxed


----------



## Djingis (20. Oktober 2004)

bachmayeah schrieb:
			
		

> naja wenn man aufs alter der beiden schaut wird einem da evtl was klar...
> 
> jungens raucht mal was und/oder relaxed





hey...mach verhalten nicht am alter fest  ...aber mal anders.....wie wäre es, wenn sich benannte streithähne nicht einfachmal treffen...ne runde zusammen rocken....schauen wer sich was traut und wer schneller 20 meter tief innen tod gedroppt ist...wenn ihr anschliessend noch leben solltet geht euch hauen!!dann mögt ihr euch wieder, denn eure aggros sind abgeaut und hier is ruhe punkt!

re ad rem: wann bauste dein scream denn nu wie auf??


----------



## connor100 (20. Oktober 2004)

Ich weiss gar nicht was das soll hier. Wenn Du ein Dropper bist, dann solltest Du nicht umbedingt ne Junior T nehmen, da finde ich die MT schon recht passend.

Style hin, Style her, liegt doch bei jedem selbst. Meine JT ist für den einen oder anderen Drop auch etwas "wenig" gewesen, was aber nicht heissen soll, dass die Gabel nicht klasse wäre.

In das Banshee passt ne MT schon recht gut rein.

Grüße

PS: Matze, finde schon, dass man Verhalten auch am Alter messen kann..


----------



## freeridejunkie (20. Oktober 2004)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, wasn lauch du knecht.... jo fahr weiter mitm poser hobel und vertrete weiterhin die bender-fahrtechnik...




ja jetzt isses mal wieder gut hier, eh bitte wieder in dein cc forum und treib da in ruhe dein "unwesen"  , lass die freerider, freerider sein, hier sagt ja auch niemand das cc-ler ******* sind!!!!

Mach dich mal locker!

greetz


----------



## NBB (20. Oktober 2004)

was ein Kinderquatsch hier.
Entweder ein Mod schließt den Thread mal bald oder es gibt weiter Bilder. Sind ja schließlich in der Galerie und nicht bei Kinderquatsch mit Djingis und Co.
NBB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee Rider (20. Oktober 2004)




----------



## Not a Banshee (20. Oktober 2004)

postet bilder please brauche input   

Jay


----------



## Banshee Rider (20. Oktober 2004)

hab ich bei Pinkbike gefunden wenn du noch unbedingt welche brauchst...


----------



## AerO (20. Oktober 2004)

mit shiver gefällt mir das richtig gut


----------



## connor100 (21. Oktober 2004)

Jep, der Hobel sieht sehr geil aus


----------



## THEYO (23. Oktober 2004)

so @ hardcorekiddies....:
zum cclen brauch man sehr wohl nen bischen fahrtechnik, da die dort eben nicht durch federweg ersetzt wird.....

@Banshee Rider:
imho führst du dich hier auf wie evil vor 1,5-2 jahren. und was is nu mit evil? alle lachen ihn aus. (merkste was??)
und desweiteren: der fatali wird nächstes jahr dh fahrn, der ccler is schon so gut wie verkloppt, da er sich ersma keine zwei bikes leisten kann..... dann werden wir ja nächstes jahr sehen was geht, in rittershausen warste ja ned wirklich der flinkste wenn ich das richtich gesehen hab, also auch ned so viel von der fahrtechnik babbeln.

cya on the trails!

aktuelles pic von meinem race-banshee (ja leider immernoch) gibts demnächst mal wieder.....

mfg
yo


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (26. Oktober 2004)

Hi all,
Banshee Hardtails fahren wohl nicht soviele?!?!?

hier mal meins:


----------



## DantexXx (26. Oktober 2004)

wie keine banshee hardtails?werden doch ne menge morphines gefahren  

schön mal n scirocco zu sehn,gefällt mir.
welche größe hat der rahmen?


----------



## dirtyrider (26. Oktober 2004)

Stimmts das man in dem 170mm rein knallen kann?
ne Junior T oder so.......geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee Rider (26. Oktober 2004)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> und desweiteren: der fatali wird nächstes jahr dh fahrn, der ccler is schon so gut wie verkloppt, da er sich ersma keine zwei bikes leisten kann..... dann werden wir ja nächstes jahr sehen was geht, in rittershausen warste ja ned wirklich der flinkste wenn ich das richtich gesehen hab, also auch ned so viel von der fahrtechnik babbeln.


Werde BL net mitfahren weil ich's langweilig finde, Freeriden a la disorder geht mehr ab. Ilmenau evtl und Lauscha, den Rest nicht...


----------



## decolocsta (26. Oktober 2004)

DantexXx schrieb:
			
		

> wie keine banshee hardtails?werden doch ne menge morphines gefahren
> 
> schön mal n scirocco zu sehn,gefällt mir.
> welche größe hat der rahmen?



der rahmen hat 16 zoll



			
				dirtyrider schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmts das man in dem 170mm rein knallen kann?
> ne Junior T oder so.......geil



Joa, ist bis 170mm federweg freigegeben.
Fährt sich recht agil, auch noch mit der 125er federgabel

EDIT: ups, Kollege war noch mit seinem account eingeloggt, dieser Beitrag stammt von pHONe^dEtEcTor


----------



## Not a Banshee (30. Oktober 2004)

weiß einer von euch was das banshee in rot ( die josh bender version)
kosten soll sieht schon goil aus
ändert sich das gewicht 05 irgendwie   

Jay


----------



## alex_de_luxe (30. Oktober 2004)

Es hat hier leute die ein bisschen zu sehr vom leichtbau-trend abbekommen haben. leichtbau ist gut. aber ich zum beispiel komme sehr gut auch mit nem schweren bike zurecht. fahre ja auch ein 17,5kg hardtail (aber auch ein 13kg streetgerät). 
wenn ich ein scream fahren würde, da wäre sicher eine monster t. weiss nicht wieso, aber es wäre einfach so.   
jeder fährt wie er will, Djingis Khan scheint manchen leuten fast den leichtbau-trend aufzwingen zu wollen. so richtig besser fährt man nicht mit einem leichten bike. wieso fährt man beim dh nicht 1,5" reifen? das wäre doch viel leichter oder? 
weil ein schwererer reifen besser zum fahren ist. klar ist ein 24kg bike nicht gerade toll, aber wer damit klarkommt, soll nur so fahren.


----------



## schalom (30. Oktober 2004)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> so @ hardcorekiddies....:
> zum cclen brauch man sehr wohl nen bischen fahrtechnik, da die dort eben nicht durch federweg ersetzt wird.....
> 
> @Banshee Rider:
> ...




 Kommt Zeit, kommt ein vernünftiger racer...


----------



## Djingis (30. Oktober 2004)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> .... Djingis Khan scheint manchen leuten fast den leichtbau-trend aufzwingen zu wollen. so richtig besser fährt man nicht mit einem leichten bike. wieso fährt man beim dh nicht 1,5" reifen? das wäre doch viel leichter oder?





versuche ich eigentlich nicht.....mache das ja noch net mal selber.....daher....find die monster nur sehr übertrieben..also gewichtstechnisch.....abr wie gesagt, jedem das seine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_de_luxe (31. Oktober 2004)

monster hat schon ihre rechtfertigung. einer von köniz (nahe bern wo ich wohn) hatte ein bike mit ner '02er moster (da war sie noch nicht so schwer). bei der ist ihm die brücke gebrochen. er schickte sie ein, bekam ne neue, die ihm ein jahr später wieder brach. 
jitz fährt er die neue monster und ist super zufrieden. vorher hatte er immer probleme mit seinem bike. jetzt geht wenigstens die gabel ohne probleme. 
freeride fahre ich auch lieber mit nem nicht all zu leichten bike. man stelle sich ein 13kg dhler vor. irgendwie nicht fahrbar. ist ja nicht dasselbe. nur muss man, wenn man ne neue moster hat, nicht gerade noch viele andere schwere parts ans bike schrauben. dann wirds dann wirklich unfahrbar. es gibt aber auch bmxer die mit nem 19kg bike in der gegend herum fahren...

ich finde die monster eigentlich noch schön, nur für mich ist sie zuviel des guten. brauche sie nicht. fahre boxxer, die macht keine probleme, und so bin ich zufrieden. wenn sie mir auseinander fällt, werde ich vielleicht auch ne moster im hardtail fahren, wer weiss


----------



## Schei*e (31. Oktober 2004)

monster ist einfach ne prima gabel funktioniert super sieht schick aus und nach ein paar mal fahren merkt man das gewicht überhaupt nicht mehr man ist dann sogar froh das man so ne gabel drin hat weil die einfach nur geil ist und alles ohne probleme wegsteckt.
wer damit mal kurz aufm parkplatz oder so gefahren ist kann das überhaupt nicht beurteilen man sollte schonmal nen tag aufm downhill gefahren sein um sie zu beurteilen können.

monster 4 ever........


----------



## schalom (31. Oktober 2004)

Aha.. ein 13kg Dhler...

Dass so zeimlich leichteste DH-Bike ist das Orange. Kann man mit etwas Kleingeld auf unter 16kg bringen.
Und glaub mir, stabil ist es genau so.
Ein leichteres Bike hat eine viel bessere Fahrphysik als so ein Monster Bomber. Allein schon von den Laufrädern her. Da entscheidet das Gewicht wie gut du dein Bike beschleunigen kannst. Und das Gesamtgewicht entscheidet über die Handlichkeit des Bikes. Von daher ist Leichtbau sehr sinnvoll im DH!


----------



## Banshee Rider (31. Oktober 2004)

@ schalom: Please, don't talk shit! Deinen Kommentar "Kommt Zeit, kommt ein vernünftiger racer..." kannste stecken lassen, ich wollte noch nie einer werden also kenne erstmal meine Meinung, dann kannst du erst richtig urteilen...


----------



## schalom (31. Oktober 2004)

Schei*e schrieb:
			
		

> monster ist einfach ne prima gabel funktioniert super sieht schick aus und nach ein paar mal fahren merkt man das gewicht überhaupt nicht mehr man ist dann sogar froh das man so ne gabel drin hat weil die einfach nur geil ist und alles ohne probleme wegsteckt.
> wer damit mal kurz aufm parkplatz oder so gefahren ist kann das überhaupt nicht beurteilen man sollte schonmal nen tag aufm downhill gefahren sein um sie zu beurteilen können.
> 
> monster 4 ever........



Aha...   

Würdest du wenigstens die Regeln der Interpunktion beachten, die man bestimmt auch auf der Hauptschule lernt! Danke.

Dann drehen wir den Spieß mal um: Wieviele Gabeln bist du denn schon so ausführlich genug auf dem DH gefahren, um zu beurteilen, dass die MOnster die beste Gabel von allen ist?

Bzw wie oft warst du schon auf einer als Downhillstrecke offiziel ausgewiesen Strecke?


----------



## schalom (31. Oktober 2004)

Banshee Rider schrieb:
			
		

> @ schalom: Please, don't talk shit! Deinen Kommentar "Kommt Zeit, kommt ein vernünftiger racer..." kannste stecken lassen, ich wollte noch nie einer werden also kenne erstmal meine Meinung, dann kannst du erst richtig urteilen...





Wer sagt denn, dass ich mit dir Schnarchzapfen rede? 
Also, lern erstmal das richtige Lesen, dann das Denken und dann vielleicht noch das Interpretieren...

Ich glaube du solltest mal wegen akutem ADS zum Arzt gehen....


----------



## THEYO (31. Oktober 2004)

schalom schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube du solltest mal wegen akutem ADS zum Arzt gehen....





*pruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust*!!!
  

vielleicht is ja das gehrin vom vielem droppen, ...... neeeee ich sach nix mehr 

oh man der thread nimmt solangsam popcornausmaße an.....

das geilste find ich immernoch, das immer kommt wenn man sagt monster = unsinn, das jeder doch fahren soll was er selbst für richtig hält, aber derjenige der das schreibt noch 10 zeilen zuvor ccler als schwuchteln und so weiter bezeichnet...... toleranz - aber nur für euch?? LOL!

ihr seid mir n paar spacken!

monster sucks MY style down, so jetzt hab ichs euch gegeben!


----------



## Schei*e (31. Oktober 2004)

schalom schrieb:
			
		

> Aha...
> 
> Würdest du wenigstens die Regeln der Interpunktion beachten, die man bestimmt auch auf der Hauptschule lernt! Danke.
> 
> ...



weil sie super funktioniert und ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das es eine noch viel bessere gabel geben soll kann ja sein das es für manche noch was besseres gibt hat halt jeder nen anderen geschmack. ich bin jedes wochenende auf einer downhillstrecke www.racepark.de


----------



## schalom (31. Oktober 2004)

Schei*e schrieb:
			
		

> weil sie super funktioniert und ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das es eine noch viel bessere gabel geben soll kann ja sein das es für manche noch was besseres gibt hat halt jeder nen anderen geschmack. ich bin jedes wochenende auf einer downhillstrecke www.racepark.de



Aha.. Sie funktioniert also super, dass will ich mal nicht abstreiten... ABER andere Gabeln funktionieren ebenfalls super, wiegen allerdings 1-2kg weniger! Warum sollte man dann die schwerere Gabel nehmen? Dahinter steckt keine Logik, sonder nur das Marketing-Konzept von Marzocchi.

Zum Thema DH: Ich meine richtige DH-Strecken wie Wildbad, Todtnau oder auch  Bischofsmais und nicht 2m breite Waldautobahnen...

PS: Nimm dir das mit der Interpunktion zu Herzen.. Das hilft jedem ungemein, der versucht dein Kauderwelsch zu entschlüsseln... Danke.


----------



## Djingis (1. November 2004)

ey schalom...würde es kkarma noch geben, würd ich dich damit üebrschütten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Corn (1. November 2004)

Also ich bin heute zum ersten mal ne Monster auf ner DH Strecke etc. gefahren und vorher immer Boxxer

Ok ich muss zugeben das Gewicht spürt man mehr als ich dachte aber ok man gewöhnt sich dran (beziehe mich jetzt mehr aufs gesamtgewichzt des Bikes)
trotzdem die Monster is nen Traum

Im Vergleich zur 888 muss ich sagen brauch sie sich net verstecken 
Obwohl jetzt muss ich was sagen worüber ich lache :

Mir hat die 2001er Monster im Big hit schon fast zu niedrieg gebaut hatte teilweise überschlagsgefühle nach vorne hin ich weiss auch net muss mit dem Setup aber auch noch nen bissl basteln

Fazit: 90% is der Fahrer net das Bike
und ich wette mit dir das nen 16kg Orange lange net so stabil ist kann ja auch net wenn man logisch denkt

Greetz


----------



## Djingis (1. November 2004)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:
			
		

> und ich wette mit dir das nen 16kg Orange lange net so stabil ist kann ja auch net wenn man logisch denkt
> 
> Greetz





wo steht das gewicht = stabilität ist????????

ne richtig geil eingespeichte d321 is um welten besser als ne dt..und wiegt nur die hälfte


----------



## DH-Corn (1. November 2004)

es geht ja nicht nur um die Felge

im grossen Kompackten kannst du dir sicher sein ne Saison besser mit nem schweren sinnvoll aufgebauten Bike zu überstehen als mit nem 16kg DHler 

is einfach so und wer das widerspricht hat echt keine ahnung sorry aber...

DU musst ja auch immer langfristig denken, wenn du mit Material fährst wie nen DH World Cup Racer ala Cedric Gracia oder Greg Minaar (oder wie er geschrieben wird) wirst du dir keine ganze Saison finanziern können da lege ich meine Hand für ins Feuer


----------



## schalom (1. November 2004)

Aha... Wieder mal viele wilde Spekulationen und Aussagen...

Mal ein paar Vergleiche:

Wozu Stahlkurbeln? Alukurbel halten genau so gut und sind wesentlich leichter.

Wozu Doublewides? Sie sind nicht nur schwere als eine 321/729 oder 521/721 sondern auch noch instabiler. Richtig eingespeicht kann man auch mit einer CC-Felge DH fahren, wenn etwas Fahrtechnik vorhanden ist, siehe 823.

Wozu 3" Gazza? Die Reifen sind nicht nur schwere, sondern auch vom Grip her viel beschissener als die Kollegen von Maxxis oder Michelin.

Wozu eine Monster? Andere gabel alá T8 sind leichter, funktionieren genau so gut und sin bestimmt nicht weniger haltbar. (Wobei ich mich eh immer frage, wozu ein Hardkorr Drop-Kiddie ein so feines Ansprech verhalten brauch...)

Wozu einen Rahmen, der an sich nicht besonders leicht ist und ein beschissenes Übersetzungsverhätnis hat, wenn es Rahmen gibt, die Vorteile bei weniger Gewicht haben.

Wozu Schläuche mit einem Wandstärket >1,5mm und unnötig hohem Gewicht, wenn es Schläuche gibt, die leichter sind und genau so gut halten. Auch mit normalen Schläuchen kann man sehr gut DH fahren, was allerdings wieder eine gewisse Fahrtechnik vorraus setzt.

Prinzipiel ist zu sagen, wer einfach drauf los bolzt, ohne sich gedanken zu machen wo er fährt, sollte sich nicht über Unmengen an Snakebites oder kaputten Parts wundern, denn diese Fahreweise ist nun mal sehr materialschädigend.

Das Beispiel mit dem 16kg Orange ist nur ein Extrembeispiel. Jedoch gibt es viele DH-Bikes die mit einem Gewicht von 16-18kg sehr haltbar sind und überaus gut funktionieren!
Und die Rechung von 90% Fahrer und 10% Bike ist total daneben. Natürlich macht ein gutes Bike keine guten Fahrer aus, genau so auch umgekehrt... 
Zudem kommen noch andere faktoren wie die Strecke an sich oder das Wetter dazu.
Außerdem ist Stabiltät nicht mit Haltbarkeit zu vergleichen, denn stabil ist eher nur momentan und die Haltbarkeit auf längere Sicht.
Wer spricht denn überhaupt davon, dass ein leicht aufgebautes Bike nicht sinnvoll aufgebaut ist? Oben sind genug Beispiele, die dieses widerlegen.


----------



## DH-Corn (1. November 2004)

Trotzdem hält nen schweres Bike einfach mehr aus sonst würden ja auch die leichten sachen für die dicken sachen genommen

Und ne 888 mit 3.6kg würd ich nicht als leicht bezeichnen 
321er Felgen bzw. 729er würd ich auch nicht als leicht bezeichnen 

Leichtbau is auch ne definitionssache


----------



## bachmayeah (1. November 2004)

iss doch vollkommen schnurz! jedem wie ers mag, wobei die die so vehement leichtbau betreiben wollen möchte ich dann bitte so fahrend wie klausmann sehen der mit diversen tune parts fährt! 
denke da spielt aber auch bei den meißten das liebe alte geld ne große rolle sonst würden wir wohl alle andere bikes fahren wenn der faktor knete wegfallen würde! 
naja ich hätte dann nur ne andere sattelstütze und gabel   aber evtl mehrere bikes! denke das meiste macht alles mit egal ob monster boxxer karpiel oder intense


----------



## schalom (1. November 2004)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem hält nen schweres Bike einfach mehr aus sonst würden ja auch die leichten sachen für die dicken sachen genommen
> 
> Und ne 888 mit 3.6kg würd ich nicht als leicht bezeichnen
> 321er Felgen bzw. 729er würd ich auch nicht als leicht bezeichnen
> ...



Im Vergleich zu DW und Monster aber mehr als leicht...
Wenn du eine T8 mit 3,6kg als nicht leicht bezeinechst, wie bezeichnest du dann eine Monster mit 5kg? Nicht übermäßig außerordentlich besonders leicht? Oder doch einfach nur bleischwer?

Gleiches gilt für die 321. Ich hab vorher genug Beispiele aufgelistet, mit wesentlich leichteren Felgen. 

Und Vergiss diesen Irrglauben dass schwer=stabil ist. Da ist keine Logik dahinter... Erklär mir warum es auch nur ännähernd so sein sollte.
Sinnvoll berechnete Querverstrebungen sind oftmals stabiler als ein massives Teil.


----------



## DH-Corn (1. November 2004)

Vergiss du diesen Irrglauber das leichtigkeit dass einzig ware ist

Ich hab meine Erfahrung gemacht die leichten sachen hab bei mir zum grössten Teil versagt!


----------



## schalom (1. November 2004)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiss du diesen Irrglauber das leichtigkeit dass einzig ware ist
> 
> Ich hab meine Erfahrung gemacht die leichten sachen hab bei mir zum grössten Teil versagt!



Haha.. Dann lern fahren...  

Und lern am besten auch das Denken und das Interpretieren, denn ich hab in keinem einzigen Post meinerseits, so etwas behauptet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Corn (1. November 2004)

lern fahren gute Aussage   


Komm mal von deinem Racer Trip runter es gibt noch was anderes im Leben als DH Race nen sich vieleicht HC Freeride da haste mit deinem Leichtbau scheiss (fast immer) leider nichts verloren und genau dafür is auch nen Banshee gemacht um es richtig krachen zu lassen da brauch man eben 
dementsprechene Parts die eben ihr Gewicht beinhalten aber who cares??


----------



## schalom (1. November 2004)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:
			
		

> lern fahren gute Aussage
> 
> 
> Komm mal von deinem Racer Trip runter es gibt noch was anderes im Leben als DH Race nen sich vieleicht HC Freeride da haste mit deinem Leichtbau scheiss (fast immer) leider nichts verloren und genau dafür is auch nen Banshee gemacht um es richtig krachen zu lassen da brauch man eben
> dementsprechene Parts die eben ihr Gewicht beinhalten aber who cares??



  

Sorry, aber da fällt mir einfach nichts mehr ein... Da muss ich dich echt auslachen...


----------



## Not a Banshee (1. November 2004)

Hey mädels beruhigt euch mal und postet lieber bilder deswegen ist es auch hier in der galerie und nicht in der laber thread
jeder fährt das was er für richtig hält oder auch nicht ist doch egal
wie heißt es so in der bikerbibäl
liebe deinen nächsten biker wie dich selbst   
also postet lieber fotos den diese sagen mehr als 20 worte   

Jay


----------



## Djingis (1. November 2004)

ich muss dem schalom mal irgendwo recht geben....auf nen freeride tripp kannste mit nem leichterem rad machen..ich sage nicht das es das leichteste sein muss....aber wenn du das wieder aufs stjumpe runterdroppen beziehst dann geht auch jedes fahrradkaputt.....aber sonn geiler freeride mitnem leichten rad is geiler als mitnem panzer...und alle sgeht kaputt es kommt halt nur drauf an wie man damit fährt.!!und geil rocken kannste meines erachtens mit nem leichteren fahrrad eher áls mit nem panzer


----------



## schalom (1. November 2004)

Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> Hey mädels beruhigt euch mal und postet lieber bilder deswegen ist es auch hier in der galerie und nicht in der laber thread
> jeder fährt das was er für richtig hält oder auch nicht ist doch egal
> wie heißt es so in der bikerbibäl
> liebe deinen nächsten biker wie dich selbst
> ...



Noch so ein Primat... Was eine sachliche Disskussin ist, hast du noch nie in der Schule gehört, oder? Spätestens in Klasse 5 wird das bestimmt kommen...  

@Djingis Khan: In einfachen Worten gefasst hast du Recht, aber diesen Hardkorr Drobb-Kiddies mit ihren von den 7 Northshorezwergen hinter den Rocky Mountains, handgedengelten Rahmen sind numal sehr stupide wie mir scheint... Tja, ehrbärmliche Kiddies...


----------



## Banshee Rider (1. November 2004)

Der Schalom hat nen bissl zu viel Leichtbau im Kopf...
*ok seien wir ehrlich, er ist nen DH Freak ohne Toleranz*

So, nichts desto trotz gehen die DHler (besonders Al-Budzihr Schalom) in ihre DH Foren (wenn sie welche hätten   ) und terrorisieren dort andere, und lassen die DH-nicht-Interessierten hier ihre DROP Bikes posten mit deren Gewicht sie klar kommen und keine Schwächlinge sind die nur Sachen unter 20kg tragen können...
Ansonsten veranlasse ich es den dummen DH Talk hier zu schließen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schalom (1. November 2004)

Banshee Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Der Schalom hat nen bissl zu viel Leichtbau im Kopf...
> *ok seien wir ehrlich, er ist nen DH Nahrungsschwuli*
> 
> So, nichts desto trotz gehen die DHler (besonders Al-Budzihr Schalom) in ihre DH Foren (wenn sie welche hätten   ) und terrorisieren dort andere, und lassen die DH-nicht-Interessierten hier ihre DROP Bikes posten mit deren Gewicht sie klar kommen und keine Muttersöhnchen sind die nur Sachen unter 20kg tragen können...
> Ansonsten veranlasse ich es den dummen DH Talk hier zu schließen...



Haha, mit 17 Jahren mit Wörtern wie "Muttersöhnchen" rum*******n ist ziemlich blöd...
Und deine persönlichen Beleidigungen zeugen nur von deiner kindlichen Minderentwicklung.
Würde mich riesig freuen dich mal in Wildbad oder Todtnau begrüßen zu dürfen, dann kannst du ja zeigen, was für ein toller Hecht du bist.

Ist das eigentlich die ganzen Shops in der Signaturzu haben, wo du mal auf der Seite warst?  Peinlich peinlich...

Pass ein bißchen auf mit was für Ausdrücken du hier um dich schmeißt.. Das könnte böse ins Auge gehen...


----------



## Banshee Rider (1. November 2004)

nö, nur so das manche nen paar sites finden. hui, was willst du mit ich in todtnau begrüßen? tss... fahr DH und freu dich dran, ich geh droppen und freu mich dran, soweit klar? oder willst mich des DH's bekehren   
so und jetzt ist schluss wird immer "witziger" hier... *gähn*


----------



## Djingis (1. November 2004)

ich hab leider keine handfesten beweise für meine vermutung, allerdings wage ich zu sagen das schalom dich in jeder situation in grund un dboden fahren würde....sagt mein gefühl...also auch beim droppen......und beim wissen was fahrräde angeht.....kann es allerdings nicht belegen....nur ne vermutung


----------



## Banshee Rider (1. November 2004)

Boah ist doch gut jetzt, meinste nicht?
Vielleicht könnte man mal nach fast 2 Seiten dummen rumpostens mal zum eigentlichen Treadthema zurückfinden ok?!   



"das schalom dich in jeder situation in grund un dboden fahren würde....sagt mein gefühl...also auch beim droppen" das beweifel ich mal leicht, ganz leicht...    



So, und nun ist Schluss. Punkt.


----------



## rex_sl (1. November 2004)

hier streiten sich n banshee fahrer mit 5,5 kg
und n last herb fahrer dessen rahmen genausoviel wiegt. 

der alte racer fährt auch noch ne shivver mit 4 kg.


meine helden


----------



## alex_de_luxe (1. November 2004)

Djingis Khan schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab leider keine handfesten beweise für meine vermutung, allerdings wage ich zu sagen das schalom dich in jeder situation in grund un dboden fahren würde....sagt mein gefühl...also auch beim droppen......und beim wissen was fahrräde angeht.....kann es allerdings nicht belegen....nur ne vermutung



denkst du, wenn einer eine grosse und selbstbewusste röhre hat fährt er auch gut? 
kann in diesem beispiel stimmen, muss aber nicht  
und wenns jetzt stimmt, kann einer bestimmen, was gut ist und was nicht wenn er besser fährt? 





			
				Schalom schrieb:
			
		

> Noch so ein Primat... Was eine sachliche Disskussin ist, hast du noch nie in der Schule gehört, oder? Spätestens in Klasse 5 wird das bestimmt kommen...
> 
> ...aber diesen Hardkorr Drobb-Kiddies mit ihren von den 7 Northshorezwergen hinter den Rocky Mountains, handgedengelten Rahmen sind numal sehr stupide wie mir scheint... Tja, ehrbärmliche Kiddies...



lies dein geschriebenes nochmal durch, und überleg dir, ob das wirklich eine sachliche diskussion ist, oder ob der ton sich vielleicht doch noch etwas ändern sollte...


----------



## DH-Corn (1. November 2004)

schalom schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber da fällt mir einfach nichts mehr ein... Da muss ich dich echt auslachen...



Ja dan belege mal den Shit den du fabrizierst so wie du es von mir verlangst 


Und ich wette mit dir das im selben Gebrauch ein solides dafür aber auch schweres DH FR Bike langer lebt als einfach nur nen Hauptsache leicht DHler
bzw. FRer (wobei das Wort Freeride jetzt genau Definiert werden müsste)

Ich weiss nicht wie deine finanzielle Lage aussieht aber es liegt ja in der Luft das du damit keine Probleme hast, daher kann ich davon ausgehen das du diesen Punkt immer übersiehst.
Ich hab meine erfahrung gemacht hab jetzt nen Bike was schwerer ist aber auch mehr aushält dafür sind die laufenden Nebenkosten gesunken und ich hab trotzdem den selben Spass der sogar noch länger anhält!!

Danke das wars mit dir kann man echt keine vernünftige Auseinandersetzung haben!!


----------



## THEYO (1. November 2004)

heißt der thread "banshee bikes gallerie for all" oder " Hartkorrr Droppa Bikz only hartkorr fakka kiddies zugelassen, alles was weniger als 25 kilo wiegt bricht" ??

kleines beispiel zur gewichtsthematik @aggro :

ich wette mit dir um 10 kisten bier, das ne Thomson Elite oder auch ne Tune Sattelstütze (sau leicht) sehr sehr sehr viel mehr aushält wie nen teil von kalloy (sau schwer) zum beispiel!!!

man sollte seine räder immer dem einsatzzweck gemäß aufbauen. und was das angeht sehe ich es schon ein wenn jemand zum droppen laufräder mit 36h, industriegelagerten naben und double tracks mit dt competition speichen hernimmt. ne double wide is widerum allein vom felgenprofil her vollkommen sinnlos, da extrem höhenschlaganfällig (im krassen gegensatz zur DT). 
aber mal zur diskussion alles was ned hardcore ist suckt. ich kenn da ein ganz krasses gegenbeispiel: Tyler Klassen, der springt mit nem bullit was ziemlich leicht aufgebaut ist (super t, usw....) gaps und drops von denen ihr max. albträume kriegt. und der mann würde mit sicherheit keine teile fahren denen er ned voll und ganz vertraut, ich glaub dazu is ihm seine gesundheit auch ein bischen zu viel wert!!


so und jetzt regt euch ab sonst gibts auf die backen!


----------



## schalom (2. November 2004)

In meinen  letzten 4 Posts hab ich mich leider dem niedrigen Niveau der meisten hier angepasst.. Leider...

Aber lieber Aggro_Corn, lies dir doch einfach mal die unzähligen Posts davor durch und erläutere mir, welches Beispiel für die totale Widerlegung deiner Aussage, das du nicht verstehst...
Irgednwie raffst du es nicht, dass ich NIE gesagt habe, dass alles leicht sein muss, das steht nirgendwo, das sollte eigentlich jedem der Lesen kann auffallen.

@rex-sl: Ich bin nicht der leichteste und erreiche dadurch eine größere Belastung der Teile, deswegen das Herb und weil ich etwas für die deutsche Wirtschaft tue..  Die Shiver ist verkauft, ich habe nur gewartet bis die 888 günstiger wurden. Die Shiver ist noch etwas leichter als die Monster, aber genau so haltbar.. Wenn du die anderen Beiträge liest, verstehst du die dahinter stehende Logik bestimmt.

@alex_de_luxe: Lies dir bitte die letzten 1-2 Seiten durch und sag mir, wer sachlich und wer nciht sachlich argumentiert hat.

@Djingis Khan: Sei vorsichtig mit solchen Äußerungen... Das kann ins Auge gehen..  Auf einen Dropwettbewerb kann ich gut und gerne verzichten, da sowas für mich absolut schwasinnig ist, sich irgendwo möglichst tief und mit einem möglichst harten Einschlag fallen zu lasen.

@Bansee Rider: Bitte zeige mir, außer den letzten 4 Posts, welches oben schon erläutert wurde, dass sie deinen Worten nach zu urteilen dumm sind. Da bin ich wirklich gespannt.


----------



## Dirt-Joe (2. November 2004)

warum kann man sich nicht darauf einigen dass ein bike immer auf den fahrer abgestimmt sein muss ? 
ich kann aber auch leute verstehen die schwere bikes haben. manche machen halt in punkto stabilität und vor allem preisleistung keine kompromisse. mann kann eben nicht von allem erwarten dass sie sich teure leichte parts leisten können. ich hab mir auch nen stahlkurbel geholt und zwar aus folgenden gründen:
1. es gab nichts günstigeres als diese kurbel
2. ich habe nie wieder probleme mit ausgerissenen pedalgewinden 
3. keine ausgeschlagenen aufnahmen mehr

man kann halt nicht von jedem erwarten sich teure und leichte parts kaufen zu können. i


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schalom (2. November 2004)

Jungs, es tut mir wirklich Leid, aber ich muss euch die Wahrheit erzählen:

a) es gibt den Weihnachtsmann nicht
b) der Osterhase ist genau so eine Erfindung eurer Eltern
und c) Bender fährt eine T8 und fällt trotzdem noch auf die Fresse... Los verkauft eure Monster-Gabeln.. Schnell...







Musste einfach sein...   Wiedermal zeigt mir das, dass Bender doch nicht mal annähernd die Fahrtechnik anderer Top-Fahrer hat. Das einzige was ihn "gut" macht, ist sein "tolles" Image...


----------



## rex_sl (2. November 2004)

ihr macht euch wegen garnichts fertig.


is doch *******gal. ich frag mich jedoch wie man n banshee auf 25 kilo bringen kann.

auch versteh ich nicht wie man ne 888 fahren kann. 

ich bleib bei meiner 99 monster. leichter als beide gabeln und stabiel.

aus dieser nicht sachlichen diskussion könnte echt n neuer heiliger krieg werden.
mache wollen schnell sein. andere machen sich nix aus highspeed und klatschen sich lieber ins beton flat


----------



## DH-Corn (2. November 2004)

schalom schrieb:
			
		

> In meinen  letzten 4 Posts hab ich mich leider dem niedrigen Niveau der meisten hier angepasst.. Leider...
> 
> Aber lieber Aggro_Corn, lies dir doch einfach mal die unzähligen Posts davor durch und erläutere mir, welches Beispiel für die totale Widerlegung deiner Aussage, das du nicht verstehst...
> Irgednwie raffst du es nicht, dass ich NIE gesagt habe, dass alles leicht sein muss, das steht nirgendwo, das sollte eigentlich jedem der Lesen kann auffallen.
> .



DU hast aber keine Toleranz für schwere sachen also geh ich davon aus das du denkst das Leichtbau das einzig ware ist


----------



## bachmayeah (2. November 2004)

was sich liebt das neckt sich


----------



## schalom (2. November 2004)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:
			
		

> DU hast aber keine Toleranz für schwere sachen also geh ich davon aus das du denkst das Leichtbau das einzig ware ist



Wieso hab ich keine Toleranz?  
 
a) Ich hab nie gesagt, dass alles leichte das Beste ist.
b) Hab ich nie gesagt, dass alle schweren Sachen unnütz sind
c) Wenn du dir die Post durchgelesen hättest und diese auch nur annähernd verstanden hättest, würdest du die Grundaussage dieser verstehen. Nämlich:
Warum soll ich etwas schwereres nehmen, wenn es gleichwertige Teile auch leichter gibt?
Beispiele hab ich genug gegeben.


----------



## Banshee Rider (2. November 2004)

hmm weiß net, ich hör auf hier rumzuposten, aber macht nur weiter, ich lach nur immer mehr...    Kindergärten gibts ja schon eh genug hier...

wayne...

hab noch nen paar wunderschöne banshee's gefunden.


----------



## Alpha_1 (2. November 2004)

schalom schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso hab ich keine Toleranz?.



warum fragst du uns das? ...... die frage musst du dir schon selbst beantworten  


und das der post nicht nur gespame ist:
hier fahrn ja viele die shiver, kann mir mal einer sagen wie die innerrohrschützer da befestigt sind? (geschraubt,gesteckt...?!?)


----------



## petergaper (2. November 2004)

Ja die schützer sind mit schrauben befestigt   .

mfg kaisn


----------



## Not a Banshee (2. November 2004)

Banshee Rider schrieb:
			
		

> hmm weiß net, ich hör auf hier rumzuposten, aber macht nur weiter, ich lach nur immer mehr...    Kindergärten gibts ja schon eh genug hier...
> 
> wayne...
> 
> hab noch nen paar wunderschöne banshee's gefunden.



danke das wenigstens du postest   

an alle anderen ohne namen zu nennen oder jemanden beleidigen zu wollen
müsst ihr eigentlich alles ausdiskutieren oder wie last es doch einfach so wie es ist   
und alle sind zufrieden und der thread wird nicht geschlossen   

thnx und diskussion beendet postet bilder
Jay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightmare (2. November 2004)

rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> stabiel



stabil!!!!Mensch,der musste sein


----------



## schalom (3. November 2004)

Alpha_1 schrieb:
			
		

> warum fragst du uns das? ...... die frage musst du dir schon selbst beantworten
> 
> 
> und das der post nicht nur gespame ist:
> hier fahrn ja viele die shiver, kann mir mal einer sagen wie die innerrohrschützer da befestigt sind? (geschraubt,gesteckt...?!?)



Weil jmd diese Behauptung aufgestellt hat und ich gerne agrumentiert hätte.

Jeder Schützer mit 4 Schrauben.
Ich empfehle dir aber, falls du das vor hast, die Schützer dran zu lassen. Sie haben ihre Daseinberechtigung!


----------



## Schei*e (3. November 2004)

Bewertet ma mein Bike! Bitte!


----------



## luniz (3. November 2004)

so...

also zu der gabel brauche ich wohl nicht mehr viel zu sagen, ausser dass ich sie nicht mag

die laufräder: wozu doubletracks? aso, ja, ich erinnere mich, singletrack sind nur bis 1,52m und 47cm drophöhe zugelassen...

und warum um alles in der welt hast du ein bike für mehrere tausend euro und baust dann ein aceraX schaltwerk für 3.98 vom baumarktradl dran??? aso, beim drobbnh braucht man eh nicht schalten...

sodenn, ich bin raus

mfg Luniz


----------



## Alpha_1 (3. November 2004)

schalom schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder Schützer mit 4 Schrauben.
> Ich empfehle dir aber, falls du das vor hast, die Schützer dran zu lassen. Sie haben ihre Daseinberechtigung!



klar haben die ihre daseinsberechtigung, drum will ich ja auch welche  
nur die schützer für die big ego sind immernochnicht verfügbar......drum such ich ne alternative


----------



## schalom (3. November 2004)

Alpha_1 schrieb:
			
		

> klar haben die ihre daseinsberechtigung, drum will ich ja auch welche
> nur die schützer für die big ego sind immernochnicht verfügbar......drum such ich ne alternative



Die Ego hat eine andere Aufnahme...

Besrog dir ein Abflussrohr und bastel das an die Ego. Funktioniert einwandfrei. "Stylen" kannst du die Dinger dann auch noch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schei*e (3. November 2004)

luniz schrieb:
			
		

> so...
> 
> also zu der gabel brauche ich wohl nicht mehr viel zu sagen, ausser dass ich sie nicht mag
> 
> ...



Das ist ein Alivio Schaltwerk. Das ist von meinem alten Bike wie die meisten Parts und es funktioniert ja noch.....


----------



## Not a Banshee (5. November 2004)

was wrdet ihr sagen wenn man sich eine 66RC in sein banshee bauen würde 
lieber nicht und dafür super t
oder was 
welche nachteile gibt es da   

Jay


----------



## Banshee Rider (5. November 2004)

Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> welche nachteile gibt es da?



Sieht ******* aus    muhaha welch Reißer, sorry mir war gerade danach...


----------



## Bollo (5. November 2004)

schalom schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ego hat eine andere Aufnahme...
> 
> Besrog dir ein Abflussrohr und bastel das an die Ego. Funktioniert einwandfrei. "Stylen" kannst du die Dinger dann auch noch..


du gehst mir langsam mit deinem sch*iß auf den sack 
hast du nichts besseres zu tun als dich über andere räder auszulassen
wir wissen langsam das du dir kein banshee kaufen willst und das dein herb das beste ist!!!


----------



## fatali (5. November 2004)

timmyxy schrieb:
			
		

> du gehst mir langsam mit deinem sch*iß auf den sack
> hast du nichts besseres zu tun als dich über andere räder auszulassen
> wir wissen langsam das du dir kein banshee kaufen willst und das dein herb das beste ist!!!




was willst du jetzt eigentlich    ?????

was ist denn daran schlimm wenn er den tipp gibt? ... nene... dein funkworks ist das beste....!!!


----------



## Bollo (5. November 2004)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> was willst du jetzt eigentlich    ?????
> 
> was ist denn daran schlimm wenn er den tipp gibt? ... nene... dein funkworks ist das beste....!!!


das habe ich nie gesagt aber es nervt total es ist total sinnlos was der von sich giebt


----------



## fatali (5. November 2004)

timmyxy schrieb:
			
		

> das habe ich nie gesagt aber es nervt total es ist total sinnlos was der von sich giebt





nö ist eben nicht sinnlos, er gibt nen tipp mit dem abflussrohr und du kritisierst seine antwort sofort!
lasst uns nicht streiten!


----------



## schalom (5. November 2004)

timmyxy schrieb:
			
		

> das habe ich nie gesagt aber es nervt total es ist total sinnlos was der von sich giebt



Das mit den Abflussrohren ist ein ernsgemeinter und sehr gut funktionierender Tipp. Und dass mein Herb das Beste ist, hab ich nie behauptet. Also komm wieder runter...

PS: Irgendwie mach ich mir wegenden Kurzschlüssen in deinem Hirn sorgen...


----------



## bachmayeah (5. November 2004)

bitte schließen...

issja echt nervig...


----------



## fatali (5. November 2004)

dann schau weg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (5. November 2004)




----------



## Schei*e (6. November 2004)

Wieso streiten wir wir sind doch alle Downhiller.


----------



## chill-tier (6. November 2004)

Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> was wrdet ihr sagen wenn man sich eine 66RC in sein banshee bauen würde
> lieber nicht und dafür super t
> oder was
> welche nachteile gibt es da
> ...



also da ich glaube, dass man das banshee ja auch auf kleinen federwegsfrößen fahren kann, könnte man mit einer 66 sicherlich einen schönen freerider aufbauen. mit gut ausgewählten parts die das gewicht ein bisschen drücken lässt sich da sicherlich ein schönes ergebnis basteln...

MFG

Cornelius


P.S. lasst euch alle von schalom belehrer, er als erhabenes mitglied der königlichen "last-familie" weiß über sinn und unsinn der 2-rädrigen gefährten bestens bescheid


----------



## SCOTT BoD (6. November 2004)

hier mal en bike von meinem kumpel 
is nur im mom. so aufgebat da sein rm7 gebrochen ist/war !
normalerweise hat er da ne 110er dirtjumper drin und hookworm und so zeug ...


----------



## schalom (6. November 2004)

chill-tier schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. lasst euch alle von schalom belehrer, er als erhabenes mitglied der königlichen "last-familie" weiß über sinn und unsinn der 2-rädrigen gefährten bestens bescheid



 ...Sacksau...


----------



## Djingis (6. November 2004)

schalom schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sacksau...




höhrt doch uf euch gegenseitig im arsch zumzukriechen..is ja schlimm....


----------



## Not a Banshee (7. November 2004)

also gut haben wir uns abgeregt wenn ja dann postet wieder bilder thnx

Jay


----------



## Bansheese (7. November 2004)

Hier mal mein freeride,dh lastiges banshee   
Hab es auf 19 kg abgespeckt.

Mfg se


----------



## DH-Corn (7. November 2004)

volle Punktzahl da sieht man das es auch anders geht natürlich hätte man noch mehr weg nehmen können aber trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (7. November 2004)

Bansheese schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein freeride,dh lastiges banshee
> Hab es auf 19 kg abgespeckt.
> 
> Mfg se


absolut porno!


----------



## Djingis (7. November 2004)

Bansheese schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein freeride,dh lastiges banshee
> Hab es auf 19 kg abgespeckt.
> 
> Mfg se




derbst geil


----------



## luniz (8. November 2004)

na also, man kann das banshee also auch normal aufbauen, obwohl die bender unter vertrag haben und da ein sabbernder gargoyle auf dem steuerrohr pappt! mir wäre allerdings der lenkwinkel zu steil, muss ich ehrlich sagen, aber da kann ja der "aufbauer" nix dafür!

mfg Luniz


----------



## Not a Banshee (9. November 2004)

@all würdet ihr eine 66RC in ein scream einbauen oder eher eine super t oder 888
sagt bitte ein paar meinungen   

Jay


----------



## DH-Corn (9. November 2004)

Super T fänd ich am besten !!
Die 66 mag zwar viel Federweg haben aber die baut viel höher und der Lenkeinschlag bei ner Super T reicht für alles und hat den selben Federweg

Greetz


----------



## Not a Banshee (11. November 2004)

Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> @all würdet ihr eine 66RC in ein scream einbauen oder eher eine super t oder 888
> sagt bitte ein paar meinungen
> 
> Jay



halo   
isch hier tot oder was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (10. Januar 2005)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Banshee Hardtails fahren wohl nicht soviele?!?!?
> 
> hier mal meins:




!!UPDATE!!
Fahre jetzt ein etwas neues setup  :


----------



## freeriderbtal (10. Januar 2005)

bin auch´mal ein banshee hardtail gefahren (morphine), das teil hat mir gute dienste geleistet


----------



## GiantReignrider (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo, dies hier ist mein Scream, die Gabel ist etwas exotisch, aber ich komme gut mit ihr zurecht.


----------



## AerO (12. Januar 2005)

wenn dir das ding gefällt und du gut mit klarkommst, dann is alles super aber du kannst von ausgehen, dass dein rad der bekannte funken für die nächsten 2 seiten ist


----------



## -quake- (12. Januar 2005)

bansheescream schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, dies hier ist mein Scream, die Gabel ist etwas exotisch, aber ich komme gut mit ihr zurecht.


  ob das hält?! 

hauptsache du kommst zurecht


----------



## bachmayeah (12. Januar 2005)

bansheescream schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, dies hier ist mein Scream, die Gabel ist etwas exotisch, aber ich komme gut mit ihr zurecht.



chopper PUR


----------



## ibis (12. Januar 2005)

bansheescream schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, dies hier ist mein Scream, die Gabel ist etwas exotisch, aber ich komme gut mit ihr zurecht.




bender fan???


----------



## GiantReignrider (12. Januar 2005)

Wieso soll es nicht halten? Bender plumpst mit der Mischung doch auch überall runter!!


----------



## GiantReignrider (12. Januar 2005)

Bender Fan? Ein bisschen schon, der ist schon ganz schön mutig,..... oder blöd, was er da alles springt!!!


----------



## Skanker (12. Januar 2005)

*popcornhol*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Hawk (19. Januar 2005)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, wasn lauch du knecht.... jo fahr weiter mitm poser hobel und vertrete weiterhin die bender-fahrtechnik...




ich unterstütze ihn mit voller kraft du cc heini hab schließlich auch nen scream und kein streicholzrad wie du außerdem BENDER is cool und der hat verdammt viel mut was man von euch bergabbremsern nicht behaupten kann


----------



## Djingis (19. Januar 2005)

Black Hawk schrieb:
			
		

> ich unterstütze ihn mit voller kraft du cc heini hab schließlich auch nen scream und kein streicholzrad wie du außerdem BENDER is cool und der hat verdammt viel mut




headshot


----------



## DH-Corn (20. Januar 2005)

is doch lustig wie ihr alle reagiert wenn er schlau ist steckht da mehr hinter und er provoziert euch nur ich finds auch lustig wie ihr immer reagiert is viel lustiger als die die das schreiben


----------



## Not a Banshee (21. Januar 2005)

mache mal ein foto von meinenm Banshee RAHMEN rein habe ihn endlich bekommen muss nur noch eine Gabel kaufen weiß nur nicht welche dachte da so an 66   

Jay


----------



## storchO (21. Januar 2005)

Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> mache mal ein foto von meinenm Banshee RAHMEN rein habe ihn endlich bekommen muss nur noch eine Gabel kaufen weiß nur nicht welche dachte da so an 66
> 
> Jay



Ich sehe aber noch kein Foto?!?!?!    

euer storchO


----------



## Not a Banshee (22. Januar 2005)

kommt demnächst so gegen mittag   

Jay


----------



## bliz][zard (24. Januar 2005)

sry aber die Super Monster muss echt net sein  :kotz:  ... ich meine wenn du zurecht kommst und senkrecht auf den Asphalt droppen willst ok .. aber das is typisch Poser    sry --- Super T langt auch und sieht geiler aus .. der lenkwinkel is ja ma wohl fürn Arsch


----------



## fatali (24. Januar 2005)

Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> Jay





sorry aber irgendwie passt banshee nicht zu dir wenn ich dich so angucke....


----------



## Not a Banshee (24. Januar 2005)

hier mal meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Not a Banshee (24. Januar 2005)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> sorry aber irgendwie passt banshee nicht zu dir wenn ich dich so angucke....



warum    
kann echt gut um gehen mit nem bike das ich erst 3min kenne und 19 kilo wiegt von daher der mum drfte reichen


----------



## GiantReignrider (24. Januar 2005)

bliz][zard schrieb:
			
		

> sry aber die Super Monster muss echt net sein  :kotz:  ... ich meine wenn du zurecht kommst und senkrecht auf den Asphalt droppen willst ok .. aber das is typisch Poser    sry --- Super T langt auch und sieht geiler aus .. der lenkwinkel is ja ma wohl fürn Arsch



Hi,

ich akzeptiere deine Meinung, Poser ist aber vorurteilshaft, kennst du mich persönlich? Wahrscheinlich nicht, aber dass wirst du auch garnicht wollen. Mir macht das Scream, so wie es dasteht, beim FAHREN Riesenspaß und dass zählt. Wie bereits oben erwähnt, ich akzeptiere deine Meinung.


----------



## Dirt Gott (27. Januar 2005)

hat eig, jemand schonmal geschafft ein morphine zu killen  

hab mir eins bestellt und werde in den nächsten wochen paar bilda hier posten


----------



## Bansheese (28. Januar 2005)

Find das scream mit der super monsi garnicht mal so übel   .


----------



## ykcor (28. Januar 2005)

Bansheese schrieb:
			
		

> Find das scream mit der super monsi garnicht mal so übel   .



damit hast es verschissen. jez wirste hier nie wieder freunde finden!!!


----------



## Not a Banshee (28. Januar 2005)

ich glaube du hast zuviel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GiantReignrider (30. Januar 2005)

@ Bansheese:

Danke für dieses nette Kompliment, und mit dem nie mehr Freunde finden stimmt auch nicht, ich bin ein Freund!!! Aber mal Spaß beiseite, das Banshee fährt sich auch gut damit, hatte mir es schlimmer vorgestellt, aber ich würde meine Supi Monsi nicht mehr missen wollen!!


----------



## Dirt Gott (30. Januar 2005)

find das auch mit der supa monsti geil!!!  
würd echt ml gern ne testrunde drehen


----------



## GiantReignrider (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo Dirt Gott,

wenn du mal in der Nähe bist (Stuttgart, Pforzheim) melde dich, dann kann man da mal eine Probefahrt arrangieren.

Bansheescream


----------



## Dirt Gott (30. Januar 2005)

h3h3 cool, werdich mir merken!


----------



## GiantReignrider (2. Februar 2005)

Dirt Gott,

sei mein Gast. A pro pos Gott, hast du schon mal das Gott von Harry Dreidoppel gesehen? Ist zwar unfahrbar, aber ein optisch göttliches Teil!


----------



## fatali (2. Februar 2005)

meinst du dieses weltraumdropbike????

:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 





optisch finde ich das ding so zum :kotz:  ich kann gar nicht mehr aufhören zu :kotz:  oh nein mein rechner :kotz:  auch gerade ab und alle sind am :kotz:  hier  H I L F E ich versinke in :kotz: .........


----------



## Dirt Gott (2. Februar 2005)

meinse das dreidoppel gott?? mit ner bergmann sumo und so


----------



## DirtJumper III (2. Februar 2005)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> meinst du dieses weltraumdropbike????
> 
> :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:
> 
> ...



das sehe ich genauso


----------



## Pilatus (2. Februar 2005)

DirtJumper III schrieb:
			
		

> das sehe ich genauso



Aber kotzen mußt du nicht, oder?


----------



## Dirt Gott (2. Februar 2005)

naja das dreidoppel gutt find ich auch nich gerade optisch gut!
Aber dein scream mit der supa ist optisch hammer  
kannst du vlt. hier nochmal neue SCHÄRFERE pics posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GiantReignrider (3. Februar 2005)

Hi Dirt Gott,

ja genau dieses Gott meine ich, das war mal im Bikeworkshop von 03? abgebildet.
Freut mich, dass dir mein Banshee so gut gefällt.

@ Fäkali: Dir gefällt mein Fahrrad nicht so gut? Schade, aber pass bei Erbrechen auf, immer schön stabile Seitenlage einnehmen, den Nacken leicht überstrecken, denn viele sind schon an ihrer eigenen Kotze erstickt und dass will hier bestimmt keiner!!!!!


----------



## GiantReignrider (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo fäkali,

wie geht´s dir, von dir liest man ja gar keine geistreiche Kommentare mehr, eben die Kommentare, die so sachlich waren und niemals persönlich!! Mir fehlt ja richtig was! Meld dich doch mal wieder zu Wort, oder ist dir dein Erbrechen zum Verhängnis geworden??


----------



## Djingis (5. Februar 2005)

bansheescream schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo fäkali,
> 
> wie geht´s dir, von dir liest man ja gar keine geistreiche Kommentare mehr, eben die Kommentare, die so sachlich waren und niemals persönlich!! Mir fehlt ja richtig was! Meld dich doch mal wieder zu Wort, oder ist dir dein Erbrechen zum Verhängnis geworden??




neee...fatali hat wahrsch. kein Bock mehr auf sinnlose-ich-schmeiss-ich-einfach-nen-abhang-runter-drop-räder die ausser vielen euros kaufpreis nicht tolles haben.


----------



## GiantReignrider (5. Februar 2005)

Schade, seine Beiträge waren so........... geistreich, vielsagend, immer sachlich. Spaß beiseite, wenn ich solche Beiträge lese: "Dann muß ich kotzen", wird mir es wirklich schlecht, kann der nicht sachlich bleiben, muß dieser Typ gleich unter die Gürtellinie?? Mir ist klar, dass nicht jeder mein Bike mag, man kann es aber auch sachlich sagen!!!
Naja, was soll´s?


----------



## Djingis (5. Februar 2005)

bansheescream schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, seine Beiträge waren so........... geistreich, vielsagend, immer sachlich. Spaß beiseite, wenn ich solche Beiträge lese: "Dann muß ich kotzen", wird mir es wirklich schlecht, kann der nicht sachlich bleiben, muß dieser Typ gleich unter die Gürtellinie?? Mir ist klar, dass nicht jeder mein Bike mag, man kann es aber auch sachlich sagen!!!
> Naja, was soll´s?




cheffe...wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil. Seine Kotzerei wahr aufs Dreidoppelgott rad bezogen....haste dir shcon dein hirn weggedropt oder watt?


----------



## fatali (5. Februar 2005)

ja aber wenn ich ein scream mit supi monsi sehe muss ich auch kotzen :kotz:   

mal ehrlich

erst ein scream... sowas kann man mit ner 888 wieder glatt bügeln damit der hass des forums nicht mehr so groß ist
aber dann auch noch ne monster t reinmachen wird man gleich noch mehr geachtet und ausgelacht auch wenn du pro bist aber dann gleich noch ne super monster, das ist wie weihnachten ostern geburtstag hochzeit konfirmation auf einmal!


----------



## Djingis (5. Februar 2005)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber wenn ich ein scream mit supi monsi sehe muss ich auch kotzen :kotz:
> 
> mal ehrlich
> 
> ...




ich frage mich einfach warum die leute nicht gleich moto x fahren......anstatt arme fahrräder so rücksichtslos zu vergewaltigen


----------



## fatali (5. Februar 2005)

ja ich frag mich wer sowas braucht... denn bender fährt ja nun auch schon 888... sogar der godfather of gehirn wegdropness hat es begriffen


----------



## Djingis (5. Februar 2005)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich frag mich wer sowas braucht... denn bender fährt ja nun auch schon 888... sogar der godfather of gehirn wegdropness hat es begriffen




sach das nicht zu laut......der ändert auch ständig seine meinung......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_de_luxe (5. Februar 2005)

sorry leuts, aber es kann euch ja wirklich hinter den ohren vorbeigehen wer was wie fährt oder?

is nun mal ********gal. 

ich find dafür die 888 hässlich, na und? schreib ich das zu jedem bike das eine 888 dran hat?

nee, also in dem sinne...


----------



## Djingis (5. Februar 2005)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> sorry leuts, aber es kann euch ja wirklich hinter den ohren vorbeigehen wer was wie fährt oder?
> 
> is nun mal ********gal.
> 
> ...




hast ja recht...PROST


----------



## fatali (5. Februar 2005)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> sorry leuts, aber es kann euch ja wirklich hinter den ohren vorbeigehen wer was wie fährt oder?
> 
> is nun mal ********gal.
> 
> ...



hast ja recht...

lasst uns alle vertragen und ne runde droppen gehen


----------



## GiantReignrider (5. Februar 2005)

Abgemacht,

lasst uns droppen, gemeinsam und brüderlich!!


----------



## Dirt Gott (5. Februar 2005)

Yeah korrekt bin dabei wenn ich darf! gestern is mein morphine gekommen


----------



## Banshee Rider (6. Februar 2005)

Schön anzusehen das sich endlich alles beruhigt hat.    Bekomme mein neues Scream am Montag oder Dienstag wieder, dann kann ich endlich wieder vom CC Biker zum Freerider werden.    Hach, das Leben ist schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Not a Banshee (6. Februar 2005)

ein 2005 Modell oder wie
kapiere ich nicht so ganz


----------



## fatali (6. Februar 2005)

ne 
er bekommt durch einen garantiefall einen neuen frame gegen den kopp geschmissen !


----------



## Banshee Rider (6. Februar 2005)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> ne
> er bekommt durch einen garantiefall einen neuen frame gegen den kopp geschmissen !


Korrekt und zwar mit Schmackes    Naja mein alter (2004) war halt gerissen, eingeschickt und bekomme Montag oder Dienstag nen neuen 2004er, ist mir lieber als der 2005er, der sieht so mickrig am Hauptlager aus.


----------



## fatali (6. Februar 2005)

Banshee Rider schrieb:
			
		

> der sieht so mickrig am Hauptlager aus.





sowas kann nur ein scream / monster fahrer sagen   


net bös gemeint bansheerider


----------



## Djingis (6. Februar 2005)

aber hauptsache nen scream is sooooo super stabil und unrockeble....


----------



## fatali (6. Februar 2005)

Djingis Khan schrieb:
			
		

> aber hauptsache nen scream is sooooo super stabil und unrockeble....





die dinger sind ja auch soooo unzerstörbar


----------



## alex_de_luxe (6. Februar 2005)

na jungs, kein niveau ist auch eines nicht? müsst ihr eigentlich immer noch nen dummen spruch bringen? fühlt ihr euch dadurch bestätigt, über die bikes der andern herzulachen? 

jetzt haltet einfach mal die fresse und haltet euch von diesem thread fern. 
bitte diesen post nur lesen und nicht antworten, sonst wird der ganze kindergarten auch nie älter.

danke


----------



## Dirt Gott (6. Februar 2005)

achja guck mal wenn dein neues scream die tage kommt, ob sich was an den gussets geändert hat!! hab wahrscheinlich ein 05er bekommen, weil das dicke gusset am steuerrohr jetzt kleiner und anders ist und der lack! und die aussfalle sowie schrift!!! einfach alles hat sich wie ich finde positiv verändert!!!


----------



## ewoq (6. Februar 2005)

bild ?


----------



## Djingis (6. Februar 2005)

hehe...genau, bilder von den tollsten bikes der welt!!!!!!!PPOSTET BILDAZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (6. Februar 2005)

ich will bloß sehen was sich da so krass verändert haben soll, aber danke für einen weiteren geistreichen post.


----------



## Djingis (6. Februar 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> ich will bloß sehen was sich da so krass verändert haben soll, aber danke für einen weiteren geistreichen post.



willste noch mehr....warte......ich hohl ebend fatali


----------



## fatali (6. Februar 2005)

@ floca







BITTE BITTE BITTE


----------



## Djingis (6. Februar 2005)

anbei fällt mir ein....warum hohlt ihr euch kein dreidoppel gott bike?? das is auch mächtig schwer, fett viel Federweg und kostet auch ordentlich schotter. Damit kann man(n) sich super irgendwo runterstürzen. Klingt komisch, is aber so


----------



## Dirt Gott (6. Februar 2005)

naja hab da grad mal 2 pics verkleinern müssen weil die zu groß waren, achja! Rahmen größe is 16" also M, nich das ihr denkt das es nen 14" is wegen dem kleineren gusset vorne


----------



## Djingis (6. Februar 2005)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> @ floca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Djingis (6. Februar 2005)

Dirt Gott schrieb:
			
		

> naja hab da grad mal 2 pics verkleinern müssen weil die zu groß waren, achja! Rahmen größe is 16" also M, nich das ihr denkt das es nen 14" is wegen dem kleineren gusset vorne




sieht hefig stabil aus


----------



## Dirt Gott (6. Februar 2005)

jo is es auch( hoff ich   ) hab zwar pics vom ganzen bike, poste es aber erst komplett rein wenn ich in 1-2 wochen mein neues 24" hr rad mit maxxis highroller bekomm


----------



## fatali (6. Februar 2005)

@ dirt gott

lieber dirt gott,
der user djingis kahn hat das nicht ernst gemeint mit '' sieht ja heftig stabil aus'' sondern das war alles ein übler scherz, er kam darauf weil du geschrieben hast....Rahmen größe is 16" also M, nich das ihr denkt das es nen 14" is wegen dem kleineren gusset vorne ........  weil du ja unbedingt sagen musstest das DEIN RAD ja ein GRÖSSERES gusset hat!

ich hoffe deine kleine heile welt mit dem unzerstörbaren morphine stirbt nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee Rider (6. Februar 2005)

Wäre was feines wenn wir mal alle zusamm fahren würden, ob sich da manche immer noch volllöffeln würden.   
Mit "alle" meine ich bansheescream, djingis, alexdeluxe,dirt gott, floca und fatali(obwohl hast ja gar kein bike    ) jetzt vertragt euch doch mal alle und wir gehen alle nen schönes   trinken


----------



## Skanker (6. Februar 2005)

love is in the air


----------



## Dirt Gott (6. Februar 2005)

wie bin ich nich zum biken eingeladen


----------



## Djingis (6. Februar 2005)

Banshee Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre was feines wenn wir mal alle zusamm fahren würden, ob sich da manche immer noch volllöffeln würden.
> Mit "alle" meine ich bansheescream, djingis, alexdeluxe, floca und fatali(obwohl hast ja gar kein bike    ) jetzt vertragt euch doch mal alle und wir gehen alle nen schönes   trinken



trinke kein alk...aber ichbeteilige mich am gemeinsamen wegrocken


----------



## Banshee Rider (6. Februar 2005)

Dirt Gott schrieb:
			
		

> wie bin ich nich zum biken eingeladen


Doch, jetzt stehste dabei


----------



## Djingis (6. Februar 2005)

Banshee Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, jetzt stehste dabei




ja komm...danns chwing dein panzer nachm pott bei und lass uns rocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt Gott (6. Februar 2005)

JUHU BIN DABEI     jo werd ich machen wenn die anderen teile da sind


----------



## fatali (6. Februar 2005)

hey

lasst uns ne kohle schacht runter droppen, müsste minimum 250m sein!!!!


----------



## Dirt Gott (6. Februar 2005)

is kla     wenn die letzten 50m mit saufstoff gefüllt sind is das kein prob


----------



## alex_de_luxe (6. Februar 2005)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> hey
> 
> lasst uns ne kohle schacht runter droppen, müsste minimum 250m sein!!!!




wieso net? an hirn hast du und Djingis Khan sicher nichts zu verlieren.


----------



## Djingis (6. Februar 2005)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> wieso net? an hirn hast du und Djingis Khan sicher nichts zu verlieren.


^

ber dafür an weisheit, erfolg und andere sachen die man für ei gediegenes leben braucht


----------



## fatali (6. Februar 2005)

hey oder lasst uns nen aufzugschacht runter droppen in den sears towers!!!


----------



## Dirt-Joe (6. Februar 2005)

dann beschwert ihr euch überalle die wieße DW's ******** finden, guckt euch Bender drops an und dann gehts endlich zur parade. Finger in Po und dann eure politischen Forderungen gröhlend zu Shock Therapy pilgern. Eure Forderungen sind natürlich ganz klar, der ganze Schwarzwald wird gerodet um in den Alpen Northhores zu bauen, alle Räder unter 20kg werden sofort eingestampft und Bender soll vom Papst heilig gesprochen werden nach dem natürlich sämtliche Banshee Bikes gesegnet wurden. Und zu guter letzt wird Taiwan in Kanada umbenannt, damit keiner sagen kann die Rahmen kommen nicht aus dem Land der Northshores. Dies wird selbstverständlich als Dogma erklärt.


----------



## fatali (6. Februar 2005)

@ dirt joe


bei mir und djingis khan geht die party ab seitdem wir das gelesen haben!


----------



## Djingis (6. Februar 2005)

Dirt-Joe schrieb:
			
		

> dann beschwert ihr euch überalle die wieße DW's ******** finden, guckt euch Bender drops an und dann gehts endlich zur parade. Finger in Po und dann eure politischen Forderungen gröhlend zu Shock Therapy pilgern. Eure Forderungen sind natürlich ganz klar, der ganze Schwarzwald wird gerodet um in den Alpen Northhores zu bauen, alle Räder unter 20kg werden sofort eingestampft und Bender soll vom Papst heilig gesprochen werden nach dem natürlich sämtliche Banshee Bikes gesegnet wurden. Und zu guter letzt wird Taiwan in Kanada umbenannt, damit keiner sagen kann die Rahmen kommen nicht aus dem Land der Northshores. Dies wird selbstverständlich als Dogma erklärt.




lieber dirt joe. erstens wird bender nicht heilig gesprochen sondern zum pabst himself. Und zum anderen nennt sich diese situation die du beschreibst apocalypse - der untergang der menschheit.  es gibt imer masochisten, denn es steht jedem offen was er macht. ud es gibt auch banshee fahre...steht jedem offen was er fährt.

und für die dies nicht verstanden haben: es besteht ein minimaler denkzusammenhang zwischen masochisten und banshee fahren....klingt komsich, is aber so


----------



## alex_de_luxe (6. Februar 2005)

zeit zum schliessen kinder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt-Joe (6. Februar 2005)

Wieso Apocalypse, wo sind die Reiter  ? Warum wird er Papst ? Ich meine dann kann Bender uns nicht mehr mit geiler Äktschen beglücken, weil er so viel zu tun hat. Nene mit dieser theologischen Argumentation kann ich nicht mitgehen. 
Aber der Punkt mit dem Untergang der Menschheit stimmt ein wenig.....Wenn sich alle Bansheefahrer nur noch den Finger in Po schieben, bleibt die Fortpflanzung auf der Strecke. OOOOOOOOOBBBBBBBBWWWOOOOOOOOOOOHL
Dann findet ein ganz normaler evolutiostechnischer Vorgang ein.....höchst interessant........


----------



## fatali (6. Februar 2005)

übrigens, für diese aussage werde ich wahrscheinlich hinter gitter kommen oder spurlos verschwinden!


1) banshee bikes gibt es nun schon seit einer ewigkeit seit ungefähr mitte der 50er
2) bender ist KEIN mensch, er kommt aus den tiefen des weltalls
3) jetzt kommt der oberhammer, damals ist kein ufo gelandet in nevada area 51 sondern es war ein banshee scream und bender himself..

es ist DIE WAHRHEIT

es wird nicht mehr lange dauern bis mich cia fbi bka ..... weltweit suchen. ich wollte nur die wahrheit an die menschheit führen!


----------



## Djingis (6. Februar 2005)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens, für diese aussage werde ich wahrscheinlich hinter gitter kommen oder spurlos verschwinden!
> 
> 
> 1) banshee bikes gibt es nun schon seit einer ewigkeit seit ungefähr mitte der 50er
> ...





 da hasse aber wahr



-das mit den reitern....who cares......
-das mit dem finger in po...who cares...es gibt ja noch fatali und mich...wir haben dann die auswahl an allen frauen der welt. is doch mal ne giel vorsellung oder???
-das mit dem schliessen....bitte nicht...is doch lustig
- bender wird pabst...ja klar..dann dropt er vom vatikan


----------



## Dirt-Joe (6. Februar 2005)

J.F.K  wurde natürlich nicht erschossen wie alle glauben, sondern von einen Banshee-Rahmen zerquetscht, man fand leider nur noch einen Fleck. Deswegen wurde die Geschichte mit dem Attentat erfunden. Ihr seht also Banshee Bikes sind von einer anderen Welt, unbeschreibar und gnadenlos. Ich werde mich nur auf meine Pilgerfahrt begeben und den Märtyrertod sterben, wenn ich versuche MZ dazu zu zwingen die SM wieder zu bauen. 

Gehabt eucht wohl Brüder.


----------



## Djingis (6. Februar 2005)

Dirt-Joe schrieb:
			
		

> J.F.K  wurde natürlich nicht erschossen wie alle glauben, sondern von einen Banshee-Rahmen zerquetscht, man fand leider nur noch einen Fleck. Deswegen wurde die Geschichte mit dem Attentat erfunden. Ihr seht also Banshee Bikes sind von einer anderen Welt, unbeschreibar und gnadenlos. Ich werde mich nur auf meine Pilgerfahrt begeben und den Märtyrertod sterben, wenn ich versuche MZ dazu zu zwingen die SM wieder zu bauen.
> 
> Gehabt eucht wohl Brüder.




hehe...aber das nicht lustig...tut mir leid.....


----------



## Dirt-Joe (6. Februar 2005)

Seit wann ist die Wahrheit lustig ?


----------



## Djingis (6. Februar 2005)

Dirt-Joe schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann ist die Wahrheit lustig ?





stimmt auch wieder


----------



## fatali (6. Februar 2005)

Dirt-Joe schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann ist die Wahrheit lustig ?




sei es banshee bikes gibt!


----------



## Djingis (6. Februar 2005)

und jetzt die ultimative wixxxvorlage für alle banshee fahrer::


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatali (6. Februar 2005)

ach djingis...netter versuch mit deiner billigen wixxxvorlage aber ich habe den heißesten stuff da wird sogar die venus feuerheiß!


hier mal meine geilen schlampen
und ausserdem ist der geile esel auf deinem bild beschnitten , hier hab ich ein bild mit voller länge


----------



## Djingis (6. Februar 2005)

ach fatali...versuchs gar net....dabei geht auch dir einer ab:


----------



## Pilatus (6. Februar 2005)

Djingis Khan schrieb:
			
		

>



Jetzt ist mir aber einer abgegangen!!! der hat das gleiche Trikot wie ich. Man bin ich geil...


----------



## Djingis (6. Februar 2005)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist mir aber einer abgegangen!!! der hat das gleiche Trikot wie ich. Man bin ich geil...




hast du denn auch das gleiche fettgeile rad und den selben herbe krassen mut und genausowenig hirn wie er???


----------



## Pilatus (6. Februar 2005)

Djingis Khan schrieb:
			
		

> hast du denn auch das gleiche fettgeile rad und den selben herbe krassen mut und genausowenig hirn wie er???



Nein hab ich nicht, ich habs gewußt, ich bin doch nicht geil...

Aber die Frauen stehen trotzdem auf mich. Dann bin ich wohl ein Alpha-Mann. Auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## bikar (7. Februar 2005)

woher weißt du denn,dass die Frauen auf dich stehen??!!
Hast se wohl mit em Becks verführt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Djingis (7. Februar 2005)

bikar schrieb:
			
		

> woher weißt du denn,dass die Frauen auf dich stehen??!!
> Hast se wohl mit em Becks verführt....




nein mann. er is wie BENDER GEDROPPT


----------



## fatali (7. Februar 2005)

matze du faule sau geh inne schule!!!!!!!!!!!!!


mal was aktuelles

ich hab gehört bender will zu fasching in rio den zuckerhut runter droppen.....


----------



## Djingis (7. Februar 2005)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> matze du faule sau geh inne schule!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> mal was aktuelles
> ...





loooool....aber mit nem double backflip


----------



## storchO (7. Februar 2005)

Es sind Ferien und außerdemist Fasching oder wie es auch heißt Karneval!!!
mann, hier wird echt zuviel gespammt, ich würde sagen, jetzt reichts...

euer storchO


----------



## fatali (7. Februar 2005)

bei dir auf station 3 zelle 4 sind vielleicht ferien sonst würdest du nicht so einen schaiss schreiben!


----------



## bikar (7. Februar 2005)

nicht jeder hat das glück fasching zu feiern und schulfrei zu haben.
Es gibt auch menschen,die müssen die schulbank drücken!
Würd auch dreimal lieber Fasching feiern und schulfrei haben als 7 stunden am tag mir gelaber von den lehrern anzuhören


----------



## Djingis (7. Februar 2005)

bikar schrieb:
			
		

> nicht jeder hat das glück fasching zu feiern und schulfrei zu haben.
> Es gibt auch menschen,die müssen die schulbank drücken!
> Würd auch dreimal lieber Fasching feiern und schulfrei haben als 7 stunden am tag mir gelaber von den lehrern anzuhören




nein...ich hasse karneval...is der grösste abschiss der menshcheit.......ich setze es mal gleich mit bender


----------



## ewoq (7. Februar 2005)

Banshee Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre was feines wenn wir mal alle zusamm fahren würden, ob sich da manche immer noch volllöffeln würden.
> Mit "alle" meine ich bansheescream, djingis, alexdeluxe,dirt gott, *floca* und fatali(obwohl hast ja gar kein bike    )



was hab ich denn damit zu tun, ich wollte bloß ein bild sehen.


----------



## Djingis (7. Februar 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> was hab ich denn damit zu tun, ich wollte bloß ein bild sehen.




nix...komm trotzdem mit


----------



## ewoq (7. Februar 2005)

abäh isch fahr doch gar kein faahhrat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatali (7. Februar 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> abäh isch fahr doch gar kein faahhrat.



..also hast du ein drop bike...


----------



## Djingis (7. Februar 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> abäh isch fahr doch gar kein faahhrat.




warum nicht?


----------



## ewoq (7. Februar 2005)

Djingis Khan schrieb:
			
		

> warum nicht?



weils viel zu anstrengend ist, ich hab doch ein auto.


----------



## Djingis (7. Februar 2005)

ud was machst du dann hier in nem bike forum wenne keins mehr hast??????


----------



## ewoq (7. Februar 2005)

ich hab ein rad.


----------



## fatali (7. Februar 2005)

oh verdammt, sag doch einfach das du ein fahrrad hast und mach nicht den suppenkasper
ABER BITTE


----------



## Djingis (7. Februar 2005)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> oh verdammt, sag doch einfach das du ein fahrrad hast und mach nicht den suppenkasper
> ABER BITTE





ohne kommentar......*wegschmeiss*


----------



## ricktick (7. Februar 2005)

Ok, genug gespamt würde ich sagen.


----------



## Not a Banshee (7. Februar 2005)

genau sendet mal bilder können auch action photos sein   

Jay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee Rider (7. Februar 2005)

Hmm die neue Saison muss beginnen muss mehr Bilder machen habe nur die hier  aber die sind ja bekannt...


----------



## Not a Banshee (8. Februar 2005)

hoffe das ich mich au mal sowas trauen kann   

habt ihr bock mit anderen FR nach Wildbad zu fahren dann schaut mal in denn Stuttgart Thread   

Jay


----------



## bikar (8. Februar 2005)

@banshee rider.

Hast du die in deiner Gegend gemacht oder wo ist das??

@floca: seit wann ist autofahren toller??? kostet super viel geld und macht die umwelt kaputt. biken ist viel lustiger und gesünder


----------



## Banshee Rider (9. Februar 2005)

bikar schrieb:
			
		

> @banshee rider.
> 
> Hast du die in deiner Gegend gemacht oder wo ist das??


Das oberste ist in Bayern bei nem Kumpel und die unteren 2 sind bei mir im Dorf.


----------



## Alpha_1 (9. Februar 2005)

wo in bayern?


----------



## Banshee Rider (9. Februar 2005)

In nem Steinbruch bei Bad Neustadt.
So, hab heute mein Bike weggebracht, Freitag kann ich's dann einsatzfertig abholen.    Also an dieser Stelle nen dickes fettes Lob an Shock Therapy für die Schnelligkeit und Kundenfreundlichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Djingis (9. Februar 2005)

Banshee Rider schrieb:
			
		

> In nem Steinbruch bei Bad Neustadt.
> So, hab heute mein Bike weggebracht, Freitag kann ich's dann einsatzfertig abholen.    Also an dieser Stelle nen dickes fettes Lob an Shock Therapy für die Schnelligkeit und Kundenfreundlichkeit.




aber wenn fatali und ich hier nicht spammmen dürfen stirbt der frett


----------



## GiantReignrider (9. Februar 2005)

......dass vermisst auch keiner!!


----------



## Djingis (9. Februar 2005)

unser gespammme oder den frett??


----------



## Banshee Rider (10. Februar 2005)

Hat eigentlich jmd Bilder von Benders Backflip parat weil ich habe bisher nur nen abfotographiertes Bild von nem Poster gesehen. Auf jeden Fall muss es welche geben weil im Video steht ja der Fotograph rum und schießt Bilder. Also postet mal wenn ihr nen Bild habt.


----------



## bikar (10. Februar 2005)

@banshee rider:

Find die bilder toll und bayern so oder so.
Wo befindet sich denn dein "Dorf"???


----------



## Banshee Rider (10. Februar 2005)

Guckst du wo ich wohn    --> Thüringen/Rudolstadt und dann Richtung Stadtilm, da findeste mein Dorf, falls du vorhast vorbeizukommen sag bescheid, dann treffen wir uns und ich zeig dir die Orte, kannst auch den 7m Drop springen den ich vorhabe nur mach ich das erst Ende der Saison wenn ich wieder top in Form bin.  
Hier der 7m Drop (stehbar mit guten Bremsen):


----------



## Dirt Gott (10. Februar 2005)

und wenn da die bremsen versagen gehts nochmal 50m runta   oder wie war das


----------



## Banshee Rider (10. Februar 2005)

Dirt Gott schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn da die bremsen versagen gehts nochmal 50m runta   oder wie war das


Nee man musss es érbremsen könn


----------



## lonewolf (18. Februar 2005)

hi, 
ich hab voll intresse mit ein Banshee Morphine zu kaufen.
Ich hab jetzt gehört man könnte die nur mit Steckachse oder so fahrn???

Stimmt das? Okay, es gibt ja voll viele die das Morphine ka*** finden aber mir gefällts. Und es wird kein Pose-Bike. Das was ich am meisten höre wenn ich sage das ich mir ein Banshee Morphine kaufen will is: Reines Pose Bike oder wa? Ich find das voll dumm. So'n Hardtail mit DC muss doch einfach nur goil sein.

Also kann ich das Morphinr net mit  z.b. Onyx-Nabe mit Salsa-Schnellspannern fahrn???


----------



## alex_de_luxe (18. Februar 2005)

nee, das hat ganz normale ausfallenden. einfach horizontal

http://www.bansheebikes.com/bike-morphine.html#


wenn ich so schaue, gefällt mir das scream eigentlich noch. ich mein, alle konas sehen ja ähnlich aus...  ist es so schwer wie man sagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt Gott (18. Februar 2005)

hab auch das 05er modell wie vom link!!! es is einfach nur geil und so schwer iser rahmen auch eig, nicht! ich fahr hinten im moment ne deore nabe mit normalen schnellspanner , also kannst du auch deine onyx mit salsa schnellspanner fahren!!!!! hol mir aber ne neue nabe für hinten damit ich ne schraubachse habe, das ist besser für horizontale ausfallende!


----------



## lonewolf (18. Februar 2005)

cool danke der rahmen ist echt der hammer!    

Kannst du mir sagen wo es ihn am "billigsten" gibt. Also den kleinsten Preis hab ich bis jetzt bei Bikepartsonline und Bike-Mailorder gesehn für 675.

Wie viel hast du denn bezahlt?


----------



## Dirt Gott (18. Februar 2005)

uch hab ihn bei Hibike bestellt! kostet da eigentlich regulär 725 wenn ich mich nich tausche , hab aber dort angerufen und am telefon gehandelt   Hab den dann freihaus ohne porto für 650 bekommen, hanze 75 durch paar worte gesparrt


----------



## Banshee Rider (19. Februar 2005)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich so schaue, gefällt mir das scream eigentlich noch. ich mein, alle konas sehen ja ähnlich aus...  ist es so schwer wie man sagt?


Kommt drauf an wie du schwer definierst. Vergleichst du es mit nem Kona Stinky ist es freilich nen bissl schwerer was jedoch auch an der massiven Bauart liegt im Gegensatz zu Kona. Viele vergleichen dies so, von daher hört man oft dass das Scream schwer ist. Aber vergleich es doch mal mit nem Nox Startrack 9.5 , da sieht es schon anders aus aber das vergessen die meisten weil sie eh fast alle nur sagen was sie gehört haben, aber nicht selber nachgelesen haben. Das ist eh das allgemeine Verhaltensmuster hier.


----------



## fatali (19. Februar 2005)

Banshee Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt drauf an wie du schwer definierst. Vergleichst du es mit nem Kona Stinky ist es freilich nen bissl schwerer was jedoch auch an der massiven Bauart liegt im Gegensatz zu Kona. :


----------



## Djingis (19. Februar 2005)

Banshee Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt drauf an wie du schwer definierst. Vergleichst du es mit nem Kona Stinky ist es freilich nen bissl schwerer was jedoch auch an der massiven Bauart liegt im Gegensatz zu Kona. Viele vergleichen dies so, von daher hört man oft dass das Scream schwer ist. Aber vergleich es doch mal mit nem Nox Startrack 9.5 , da sieht es schon anders aus aber das vergessen die meisten weil sie eh fast alle nur sagen was sie gehört haben, aber nicht selber nachgelesen haben. Das ist eh das allgemeine Verhaltensmuster hier.




scho mal daran gedacht das gewicht nicht gleich stabilität ist???????

bestes bsp im mom.......double wides gegen deemax........deemax is leicht und geil und meeega stabil und sieht geil aus........double wides sehen ******** aus sind schwer ud gehn schnell kaputt...wobei aber auch das optische ne geschacksfrage ist.....oder was mir auch einfällt ist der vergleich von kona und banshee...wie auch oben genannt...die kona radls wiegen knappe 5 killo weniger und sind genauso stabiler...wenn nicht noch stabiler......die banshees sind schwer um keine ecke zu bekommen und brechen wie streichhölzer.....  tolle marke habta da


----------



## fatali (19. Februar 2005)

Djingis Khan schrieb:
			
		

> scho mal daran gedacht das gewicht nicht gleich stabilität ist???????
> 
> bestes bsp im mom.......double wides gegen deemax........deemax is leicht und geil und meeega stabil und sieht geil aus........double wides sehen ******** aus sind schwer ud gehn schnell kaputt...wobei aber auch das optische ne geschacksfrage ist.....oder was mir auch einfällt ist der vergleich von kona und banshee...wie auch oben genannt...die kona radls wiegen knappe 5 killo weniger und sind genauso stabiler...wenn nicht noch stabiler......die banshees sind schwer um keine ecke zu bekommen und brechen wie streichhölzer.....  tolle marke habta da



ich liebe dich


----------



## Banshee Rider (19. Februar 2005)

Bleibt bei eurem Glauben das Kona stabil ist.   
Zurück zum Thema: Das Morphine find ich ist eigentlich das beste optisch umgesetzte HT. Hätte ich damals kein bzw zu wenig Geld für das Scream gehabt wäre es nen Morphine geworden, allerdings mit ner 66 drin für den Extreme Freeride Einsatz bzw DH.  
Achso nebenbei noch nen kleiner Zusatz: Habe mal mit einem vom Vertrieb gesprochen als meins defekt war, habe ihn wegen der Häufigkeit der Fehler angesprochen. Er hat mir belegt das diese ziemlich gering ist, gerade mal bei 5%. Um dies zu veranschaulichen mal folgendes: Wenn von 2 vertriebenen Rahmen der Marke XYZ brechen haben wir ja nen Ausfall von 50%. Während wenn von 100 Rahmen 5 kaputt gehen dies nur 5% sind.
Die defekten Screams hier im IBC sind Teil einer Fehlproduktion wie man hörte, und da viele dieses Rad besitzen, resultiert daraus das es auch hier viele besitzen. Soviel dazu. Aber von euch beiden kann man solche geistigen Überlegungen nicht erwarten weil wenn man nix im Kopf hat...
Weil das einzigste womit ihr euch über Wasser halten könnt ist eure Spammerei weil sonst achtet eh keiner auf euch.


----------



## Djingis (19. Februar 2005)

Banshee Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Bleibt bei eurem Glauben das Kona stabil ist.
> Zurück zum Thema: Das Morphine find ich ist eigentlich das beste optisch umgesetzte HT. Hätte ich damals kein bzw zu wenig Geld für das Scream gehabt wäre es nen Morphine geworden, allerdings mit ner 66 drin für den Extreme Freeride Einsatz bzw DH.
> Achso nebenbei noch nen kleiner Zusatz: Habe mal mit einem vom Vertrieb gesprochen als meins defekt war, habe ihn wegen der Häufigkeit der Fehler angesprochen. Er hat mir belegt das diese ziemlich gering ist, gerade mal bei 5%. Um dies zu veranschaulichen mal folgendes: Wenn von 2 vertriebenen Rahmen der Marke XYZ brechen haben wir ja nen Ausfall von 50%. Während wenn von 100 Rahmen 5 kaputt gehen dies nur 5% sind.
> Die defekten Screams hier im IBC sind Teil einer Fehlproduktion wie man hörte, und da viele dieses Rad besitzen, resultiert daraus das es auch hier viele besitzen. Soviel dazu. Aber von euch beiden kann man solche geistigen Überlegungen nicht erwarten weil wenn man nix im Kopf hat...
> Weil das einzigste womit ihr euch über Wasser halten könnt ist eure Spammerei weil sonst achtet eh keiner auf euch.





hrhr, ich als gymnasiast hab bestimmt mehr inner birne. ABER, wenn du banshee mit scott vergleichst isses klar das banshee besser weg kommt, scot is ja auch kacke...aber vergleich mal banshee mit ornage...HÖHÖ...viel spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee Rider (19. Februar 2005)

Djingis Khan schrieb:
			
		

> hrhr, ich als gymnasiast........wenn du banshee mit scott vergleichst isses klar das banshee besser weg kommt,


Ja du bestätigst dich das du Gymnasium bist, weil ich ja auch mit der Marke "XYZ" Scott meinte ne? Wenn ich das gewollt hätte, wäre die Rede von dem Modell gewesen. Ich meinte mit der Marke XYZ eine X-beliebige Firma.   bist mir schon so'n spezi...
So genug gespammt, kann denn mal jmd nochn paar Actionpics posten, will sehen was die anderen so an Sachen machen.


----------



## Djingis (19. Februar 2005)

Banshee Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Ja du bestätigst dich das du Gymnasium bist, weil ich ja auch mit der Marke "XYZ" Scott meinte ne? Wenn ich das gewollt hätte, wäre die Rede von dem Modell gewesen. Ich meinte mit der Marke XYZ eine X-beliebige Firma.   bist mir schon so'n spezi...
> So genug gespammt, kann denn mal jmd nochn paar Actionpics posten, will sehen was die anderen so an Sachen machen.




hrhr...shit ****.....verlesen, egal, die anderen posen nur, wozu issn banshee auch sonst gut


----------



## the intruder (19. Februar 2005)

hrhr..
ich bin djingis khan...gymnasiast....
viel viel klüger als ihr alle sein


----------



## Djingis (19. Februar 2005)

the intruder schrieb:
			
		

> hrhr..
> ich bin djingis khan...gymnasiast....
> viel viel klüger als ihr alle sein


----------



## Banshee Rider (19. Februar 2005)

Yeah, Sieg beim Urban DH mitn Race-Scream:






Und nen bissl Utah Action:


----------



## Djingis (19. Februar 2005)

Banshee Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah, Sieg beim Urban DH mitn Race-Scream:




neee neeee....dass geth doch nicht, das scream da is leicht aufgebaut...was das für ne ********.beleidigung und so  








scherz anne seite ran.....eines der wenigen die mir munden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatali (20. Februar 2005)

so liebe leute,

natürlich ist banshee stabiler als kona und co... denn die leute beschweren sich ja laufend über die brechnenden konas   

natürlich ist droppen voll nebensächlich denn der banshee fahrer versucht sein gehirn auch mit sinnlosen posts zu vernichten..   

natürlich ist der banshee_rider überhaupt nicht an der breiten masse interssiert und dropt voll wenig und zählt sich selber nicht zu den droppern die kein gehirn haben.... siehe beste icq dialoge zwischen mir und banshee_rider...   

natürlich muss man unter seinen benutzernamen im profil schreiben Mr. Drop   

natürlich ist banshee die geilste marke denn die dinger sind total fett und die gussets werden immer krasser und größer.....  stimmts @ dirt gott ???


----------



## Djingis (20. Februar 2005)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> so liebe leute,
> 
> natürlich ist banshee stabiler als kona und co... denn die leute beschweren sich ja laufend über die brechnenden konas
> 
> ...







hrhr. Ich sag ja mal jedem das seine. Jedem ist es selbst überlassen, ob er was vernünftiges, technisch aktelles fährt, oder ob er einfach auf alte schwere technisch nicht ausgereifte karren zurückgreift. und dass man sich sselber nicht zur masse zählt ist doch klar oder?......hrhr.....ich sag mal ich kauf mir auch lieber nen fiat panda wenn ich mir auch nen clio v6 hohlen könnte......also um zu verdeutlichen...fiat = banshee............vlio = ornage


----------



## schalom (20. Februar 2005)

Banshee Rider schrieb:
			
		

>



Na also, geht doch auch relativ vernünftig...
Und nicht immer dieses, wie ich finde, hässliche Schwarz.
Trotzdem würd ich es rein von der Funktion her nicht unbedingt haben/fahren wollen.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (20. Februar 2005)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> so liebe leute,
> natürlich ist banshee stabiler als kona und co... denn die leute beschweren sich ja laufend über die brechnenden konas
> 
> natürlich ist droppen voll nebensächlich denn der banshee fahrer versucht sein gehirn auch mit sinnlosen posts zu vernichten..
> ...



merkst du nicht mal wie lächerlich du bist? findest du das was du geschrieben hast wirklich lustig? 
wenn ja, dann bist du echt armselig...

dich scheint wirklich etwas zu stören. keiner weiss warum. 
wieso kannst du die anderen nicht sein lassen wie sie sind? wenn einer droppen will, dann tut er es halt, wenn jemand banshee fährt, na und? 
wieso schreibst du solchen müll wie die letzten 10 seiten? 

schaust du mtb vids? so wie kranked, nwd und so? eigentlich solltest du nicht, da droppen nämlich immer alle. bender hat meist auch nur bei den stürzen seinen part, aber alle anderen, die sonst noch so sinnlos herunterspringen sind ja auch nicht besser.





			
				Djingis Khan schrieb:
			
		

> hrhr. Ich sag ja mal jedem das seine. Jedem ist es selbst überlassen, ob er was vernünftiges, technisch aktuelles fährt, oder ob er einfach auf alte schwere technisch nicht ausgereifte karren zurückgreift. und dass man sich selber nicht zur masse zählt ist doch klar oder?



genau


----------



## bad ass (22. Februar 2005)

das einzige banshee in der farbe in deutschland!!!!! und das ist mein´s


----------



## sms (22. Februar 2005)

bad ass schrieb:
			
		

> das einzige banshee in der farbe in deutschland!!!!! und das ist mein´s


Das Bild is irgendwie zu dunkel, man kann die Farbe nicht genau erkennen.


----------



## bad ass (22. Februar 2005)

wenn man wieder ins foto forum posten kann giebt es bessere


----------



## Misanthrop (22. Februar 2005)

benutz doch 
www.imagshack.us


----------



## bad ass (22. Februar 2005)




----------



## Djingis (22. Februar 2005)

bad ass schrieb:
			
		

>






gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee Rider (25. Februar 2005)

Ui, das sieht aber gut aus. Wird es in der Farbe in den Usa verkauft oder hast es lackieren lassen, wenn ja, wo hast die Aufkleber her?


----------



## bad ass (25. Februar 2005)

der rahmen kamm dirkt vom banshee aus canada und habe es dan vom deutschen vertrieb (schei* laden) bekommen


----------



## Banshee Rider (27. Februar 2005)

Finde den Vertrieb sehr gut, kümmern sich schnell und professionell um Kundenwünsche.   
Hab heute nen Actionpic gefunden, ist nen 9m Drop dem Text zufolge. Hier das Video: http://www.bansheebikes.com/media/armando.wmv http://www.bansheebikes.com/media/armando.wmv


----------



## Not a Banshee (27. Februar 2005)

also das sieht ja mal echt gut aus hat echt was   
freue mich schon auf mein bald fertiges Scream not hardcore freerider   
was bringen mir eigentlich die drei versch. Radpositionen    +/-
(wie sind denn die anzugsmomente vom Rahmen )

ihr seit alle eingeladen zum biketreff in Bad Wildbad
siehe Stuttgart Thread


----------



## Banshee Rider (27. Februar 2005)

Anzugsmoment keine Ahnung. Bei kurzem Radstand ist das Bike verspielter und bei mir gehen da Manuals und Co. besser. Bei langem Radstand läuft es ruhiger, also besser für DH. Ich fahre immer die goldene Mitte.


----------



## DeepTrick (22. März 2005)

Leider ist der Rahmen gerade ein Garantiefall (04er Serie halt)


----------



## dirtyrider (24. März 2005)

oh man krasse *******

ich  wollt mir aun scream holen aber wiel ich die kohle net dafür hab udn noch aus anderen grnden geh ich mirn duncon cock holen:
www.duncon-bikes.de


----------



## Not a Banshee (25. März 2005)

also mein scream freerider ist endlich fertig werde mal in den nächsten tagen ein pic reinstellen   

also ride on


----------



## Not a Banshee (3. April 2005)

http://home.arcor.de/wms-hn/biken/1Apr05/IMG0019.jpg

da mein bike endlich mal ein pic wieder hier in aktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Biohazard- (3. April 2005)

für faule   :


----------



## Not a Banshee (3. April 2005)

wie du das gemacht haben ich wollen auch das können   
thnx an biologieharz


----------



## PartyKoop (26. Juni 2005)

Moinnn hier mein neues crazzziii Bike  : very cool   
Fährt sich übel nicee ist aber noch nich ganz feddig


----------



## storchO (26. Juni 2005)

Schick, aber die Griffe gehen gar nicht und mit den Reifen hast du nicht lange Spaß. Bitte Tauschen.

euer storchO​


----------



## ibis (26. Juni 2005)




----------



## storchO (26. Juni 2005)

Schick, ist aber bestimmt kein Leichtgewicht. Für Dirt so dicke Felgen, wenn ich mich da nicht irre sind die doch recht schwer und meine heavy Kurbel, aber hast du dann wohl doch eher auf stabilität gebaut?!?!?!

euer storchO

PS: Schick die Gustav M???​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berti (26. Juni 2005)

storchO schrieb:
			
		

> Schick, ist aber bestimmt kein Leichtgewicht. Für Dirt so dicke Felgen, wenn ich mich da nicht irre sind die doch recht schwer und meine heavy Kurbel, aber hast du dann wohl doch eher auf stabilität gebaut?!?!?!
> 
> euer storchO
> 
> PS: Ist das ein Louise Bremshebel mit Gustav M Bremskolben???​




wie kommst du auf Louise-Bremshebel???

Bis 2003 sahen die so aus


----------



## storchO (26. Juni 2005)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> wie kommst du auf Louise-Bremshebel???
> 
> Bis 2003 sahen die so aus



Ok, versehen.​


----------



## Not a Banshee (26. Juni 2005)

wow endlci tut sich mal wieder was...  
coole bikes habt ihr da...

bin von meinem scream totall zufrieden..für mich das beste was es gibt..hehe

weiter so postet alles was ihr habt..


----------



## decolocsta (1. Oktober 2005)

Hier mal mein 03 Scream


----------



## storchO (2. Oktober 2005)

Endlich tut sich hier mal wieder was...
Sieht schick aus, aber wechsel bitte den Sattel in was leichteres und kleineres a lá Flite oder ähnlichem...

storchO


----------



## Domas (2. Oktober 2005)

ibis schrieb:
			
		

>


das find ich ja ma extremst geil!


----------



## decolocsta (2. Oktober 2005)

Wenn ich was leichtes haben wollte, würde ich kein Scream fahren  
Der Sattel passt schon finde ich.


----------



## Flowz (3. Oktober 2005)

hier mal so ein pic von meinem fr/dh mopped=) ne 66 single crown is i-wann noch geplant wenn wieder was  übrig sind


----------



## decolocsta (3. Oktober 2005)

@storchO

Eine beachtliche Radsammlung hast du da  , aber kein Banshee  
was deinem Rat mit dem Sattel leider nicht die Nötige Grundlage schafft.


----------



## storchO (3. Oktober 2005)

Ich hatte aber auch mal den Tioga und bin nun gewechselt zum Selle Italia Flite...

storchO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (3. Oktober 2005)

Sag doch mal ein Argument das dich dazu bewegt hat.
Du kannst nicht kommen und sagen mach einen anderen Sattel drauf nur weil du deinen gewechselt hast, du musst deine Aussage auch begründen.
Aber du wirst einsehen das beim Scream 100gramm +- Sch*** egal sind.
Wie gesagt Gewicht ist mir egal.
Und sitzen kann ich drauf, der Sattel ist schön hart, sprich er sitzt sich nicht so schnell durch bei längerer Fahrt und er schaut Klasse aus.
Ok auf der Negativseite muss man sagen das er von der Qualität nicht 100% überzeugt.
So lange er hält wird das Ding gefahren.


----------



## decolocsta (23. November 2005)

Storcho, du wirst lachen aber ich hab meinem Scream einen Flyte verpasst. Nicht wegen gewichtsgründen (was vielleicht ein netter Nebeneffekt ist), aber die Filigrane Optik gefällt irgendwie. 

Geilere Outdoor Bilder Folgen bald.












Wer lust hat kann mein Bike gern bewerten.


----------



## Not a Banshee (23. November 2005)

geilo...muss mal wieder meins zeigen..!
..  

Thread wiederbelbt wurde


----------



## decolocsta (23. November 2005)

Lass den Tread so leicht nicht sterben, wenns sein muss bau ich mir wöchentlich neue Parts dran damit ich den Tread immerwieder zurückholen kann.....


----------



## storchO (24. November 2005)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Storcho, du wirst lachen aber ich hab meinem Scream einen Flyte verpasst. Nicht wegen gewichtsgründen (was vielleicht ein netter Nebeneffekt ist), aber die Filigrane Optik gefällt irgendwie.
> 
> Geilere Outdoor Bilder Folgen bald.
> 
> ...



   

Wie ich Meinungen ändern kann...

storchO


----------



## decolocsta (24. November 2005)

@Storcho

Wenns dich Glücklich macht sagen wir einfach das du mich überzeugt hast.
Auch wenn es eigentlcih so war das ich den Sattel Life bei einem Kollegen gesehen habe und er mich geflasht hat.  

Hier nochmal 2 etwas bessere Bilder


----------



## Not a Banshee (24. November 2005)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/medium/IMG0002.jpg

mal ein älteres..!


----------



## decolocsta (24. November 2005)

Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/medium/IMG0002.jpg
> 
> mal ein älteres..!



sieht ziemlich klein aus...

Fährst du eigentlich ein Banshee? Weil in deinem Fotoalbum finde ich keins...


----------



## Not a Banshee (24. November 2005)

is größe M..hehe ja fahre banshee aber konnte keine bilder hochladen..;D

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/medium/IMG0030.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (24. November 2005)

Was fährste, Scream?


----------



## kimkra (24. November 2005)

Hier mal meins. Größer und mehr in meiner Galerie.

kimkra


----------



## decolocsta (24. November 2005)

Ahh ein Scirocco, sehr selten...

Mein Kumpl fährt auch eins, der Aufbau von deinem gefällt mir sehr gut  

Werde es gleich mal Bewerten.


----------



## kimkra (24. November 2005)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Ahh ein Scirocco, sehr selten...
> 
> Mein Kumpl fährt auch eins, der Aufbau von deinem gefällt mir sehr gut
> 
> Werde es gleich mal Bewerten.




Danke Danke, macht auch sau viel Spaß damit zu fahren.  

kimkra


----------



## decolocsta (24. November 2005)

Bei dem Fliegengewicht das dein Bike haben muss kann ich mir das vorstellen.


----------



## kimkra (24. November 2005)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Fliegengewicht das dein Bike haben muss kann ich mir das vorstellen.




Stabil aber trotzdem nur 12,72 Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (24. November 2005)

Wow!!! Repekt, mein Singlespeed 24" Ghost finde ich schon sehr leicht und das wiegt fast 15 Kg. Naja kommt mir warscheinlich nur so leicht vor weil ich 95% meiner Bike Zeit auf dem Scream verbringe und das schlägt mit über 20 KG zu buche.


----------



## kimkra (24. November 2005)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Wow!!! Repekt, mein Singlespeed 24" Ghost finde ich schon sehr leicht und das wiegt fast 15 Kg. Naja kommt mir warscheinlich nur so leicht vor weil ich 95% meiner Bike Zeit auf dem Scream verbringe und das schlägt mit über 20 KG zu buche.




Werde nächtes Jahr noch ein wenig umbauen, dann kommt ne 36 oder ne Nixon rein und somit kommen dann noch ein paar gramm drauf. Das schöne beim Banshee ist das ich die Stütze sehr weit rausziehen kann, sieht zwar Schei.... aus, aber für den Uphill echt OK, dann wieder weit rein und ab geht´s.  

kimkra


----------



## decolocsta (24. November 2005)

Du würdest eine Nixon gegen deine Fox tauschen, wieso das den?


----------



## kimkra (24. November 2005)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Du würdest eine Nixon gegen deine Fox tauschen, wieso das den?




Meine Fox ist ja die Talas (90 - 130 mm ) reicht eigentlich, oder ? Die nixon hat 115- 145 mm und ist vom Lenker aus verstellbar. Die 36 er von Fox wäre natürlich die bessere Lösung aber auch teuer. Erstmal werde ich die talas durch den Winter fahren, hatte sie vorher auch am Fully und muß sagen das sie sehr gut ist. Also kommt Zeit kommt Entscheidung.  

kimkra


----------



## decolocsta (24. November 2005)

Denke auch das die Talas reicht, vor allem wegen deines leicht in die Richtung CC aufgebautem Rad, da wären die anderen gabeln denke ich zu viel des gutem. Mein Kollege hatte auf seinem Scirocco eine Z150Freeride und das war schon geil, jetzt fährt er ne Vanilla Rl 125 bald jedoch wieder die Z150FR.


----------



## kimkra (24. November 2005)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Denke auch das die Talas reicht, vor allem wegen deines leicht in die Richtung CC aufgebautem Rad, da wären die anderen gabeln denke ich zu viel des gutem. Mein Kollege hatte auf seinem Scirocco eine Z150Freeride und das war schon geil, jetzt fährt er ne Vanilla Rl 125 bald jedoch wieder die Z150FR.




Habe ja jetzt ein wenig Zeit   .          CC  aber nur ganz leicht Richtung CC, denke eher ein wenig Dual / Enduro.  


So und wo sind jetzt die geilen Banshee´s, macht mal Bilder und zeigt uns euere Bikes.

kimkra


----------



## Not a Banshee (24. November 2005)

am samstag um 11 uhr biken wir in Stuttgart..kommt auch alle


----------



## decolocsta (11. Januar 2006)

So bevor der Tread für immer verschwindet, hier mal ein Update, jetzt mit neuen Laufrädern und 105 Schaltwerk


----------



## decolocsta (11. Januar 2006)




----------



## Spezialistz (11. Januar 2006)

sind eigendlich alle grottenhäßlich....vorallem das morphine.
mit dem pyre gehts so langsam in die richtige richtung. daraus lässt sich sicher ein schicker 4x renner bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Djingis (11. Januar 2006)

Spezialistz schrieb:
			
		

> sind eigendlich alle grottenhäßlich....vorallem das morphine.
> mit dem pyre gehts so langsam in die richtige richtung. daraus lässt sich sicher ein schicker 4x renner bauen.




stimmt schon, abe mich würde mal dann das gewicht des 4xers interessieren, 18 kilo??


----------



## decolocsta (11. Januar 2006)

Spezialistz schrieb:
			
		

> sind eigendlich alle grottenhäßlich....vorallem das morphine.
> mit dem pyre gehts so langsam in die richtige richtung. daraus lässt sich sicher ein schicker 4x renner bauen.



Ich finde das Morphine richtig geil, ist aber auf jeden Fall ansichtssache.....
Denek nicht das das Pyre so schwer wird, Banshee kann auch leichte und Haltbare Rahmen bauen, man siehe Scirocco


----------



## MrFreak (4. Februar 2006)

is net meins, hatte ich grad durch zufall gefunden, aber naja geschmäcker sind verschieden..........


----------



## sms (4. Februar 2006)

Da wurde am Chaparral wohl versucht die ultra hässliche Farbe der Fox40 irgendwie in den Rahmen übergehen zu lassen....  
Wer da mal eine andere Gabel reinmachen (muss) hat farblich voll ins Klo gegriffen


----------



## Spezialistz (5. Februar 2006)

Djingis Khan schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt schon, abe mich würde mal dann das gewicht des 4xers interessieren, 18 kilo??



joa...^^
aber schön anzusehen wird trotzdem sein. mit mantou minute, singletracks, x0....  

aber der rest: :kotz:


----------



## Not a Banshee (6. Februar 2006)

is krass das die auch ins morphine ne fox verbauen naja des banshee gefällt mir würds aber in einer andern farbe nehmen so dunkel grün oder so wäre mal schick..;D hehe! 

egal ich bleib bei meinem banshee


----------



## Flowz (6. Februar 2006)

hier mal meins im aktuellen zustand! wurde schon in paar anderen threads gepostet=)


----------



## decolocsta (7. Februar 2006)

Nice 

In paar Tagen kommt ein Update von meinem muss nur noch die MRP montieren......aber die kommt erst gegen ende der Woche


----------



## Zerazius (7. Februar 2006)

hi leute !!
da ich selber nen banshee habe (scream) und vor habe mir ne 66 zu holen, würde ich gerne mal wissen wie das bike so mit ner 66 aussieht !!
kann hier vllt. jemand ein par pics von einem banshee scream mit 66 reinposten ?
3 habe ich schon aus dem forum, mehr hab ich nicht gefunden !!
wär super nett !!
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (7. Februar 2006)

Zerazius schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute !!
> da ich selber nen banshee habe (scream) und vor habe mir ne 66 zu holen, würde ich gerne mal wissen wie das bike so mit ner 66 aussieht !!
> kann hier vllt. jemand ein par pics von einem banshee scream mit 66 reinposten ?
> 3 habe ich schon aus dem forum, mehr hab ich nicht gefunden !!
> ...




Ich finde ins Scream gehört ne DC


----------



## storchO (7. Februar 2006)

So sieht es aus, hier aus dem Forum, ich finde es mit 66 gelungen...






storchO


----------



## decolocsta (7. Februar 2006)

Mir gefällt es nicht, muss es auch nicht.....


----------



## Not a Banshee (7. Februar 2006)

sieht man zwar net so gut aber immerhin mit 66 RC

in der galerie mehr.. 
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/jay_sprung.jpg


----------



## Zerazius (8. Februar 2006)

hmm...das bild kenn ich schon !!
hätte gerne eins von der seite !!
überlege meine shiver dc  gegen ne 66 zu tauschen !!
aber irgendwie häng ich an der shiver !!


----------



## decolocsta (8. Februar 2006)

Zerazius schrieb:
			
		

> hmm...das bild kenn ich schon !!
> hätte gerne eins von der seite !!
> überlege meine shiver dc  gegen ne 66 zu tauschen !!
> aber irgendwie häng ich an der shiver !!



Ach 66, ich gebe dir ne SuperT für die Shiver....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Not a Banshee (9. Februar 2006)

hey bringt mal paar bilder in action ..net nur beim stehen..hehe 

oder müssen wir mal ne banshee ausfahrt machen wo wir pic`s schißen..;D  

da banshee Jay


----------



## decolocsta (9. Februar 2006)

Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> hey bringt mal paar bilder in action ..net nur beim stehen..hehe
> 
> oder müssen wir mal ne banshee ausfahrt machen wo wir pic`s schißen..;D
> 
> da banshee Jay



Wehn meinst du?


----------



## Not a Banshee (9. Februar 2006)

ich meine alle zeigt mal paar bilder in action mit euern bikes..!
oder wir müssen uns geminsam auf ne panzer tour treffen..!?


----------



## decolocsta (9. Februar 2006)

Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> ich meine alle zeigt mal paar bilder in action mit euern bikes..!
> oder wir müssen uns geminsam auf ne panzer tour treffen..!?




Ja müssen wir....La Revolution.....mit den Monsterbikes die Wälder umpflügen


----------



## decolocsta (15. Februar 2006)

Tread wiederbeleb....







zwar keine 66 drin aber immerhin...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (4. Juni 2006)

Hier mal was neues, neu aufgebaut:






Sagt bitte nichts zu der Sattelstellung, 1. bin ich gross und 2. ging es bergauf


----------



## Bayer (4. Juni 2006)

hey pedda sehr schick!


----------



## decolocsta (4. Juni 2006)

Die Sattelstellung...... mich kaputtlach


----------



## Not a Banshee (4. Juni 2006)

was isn mit der sattelstellung   

also von mir kommen bald neue bilder nämlich ne neue gabel! 

ne frage wie fährtsich das bike auf dauer mit ner Monstr is doch zu schwer oder ?


----------



## decolocsta (4. Juni 2006)

Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> was isn mit der sattelstellung
> 
> also von mir kommen bald neue bilder nämlich ne neue gabel!
> 
> ne frage wie fährtsich das bike auf dauer mit ner Monstr is doch zu schwer oder ?




Die Frage beantworte ich mit einem klaren NEIN!!!!!

Das Bike fährt sich wie ein Slopestyler........

die 02 ist ja auch nciht sooo schwer, 4,2 Kg oder so, das geht noch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Not a Banshee (6. Juni 2006)

die 02 is also noch ok hat die auch noch 200mm oder is das noch die mit 170mm FW ?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, wieviel der Deco an seiner Front hat, entweder 175 oder 170mm supersmoothen Federweg. Aber er wird sicher selber bald antworten...


----------



## decolocsta (8. Juni 2006)

175mm........aber


----------



## Not a Banshee (8. Juni 2006)

ich weiß net irgendwie bin ich abgeschreckt von ner monster weil die so schwer sein soll..bin mal kurz eins gefahren und fands zwar leciht aber mein kumpel der ordentlich mehr kraft hat meinte die sei ihm zu schwer auf dauer..deswegen wirds ne 888


----------



## decolocsta (8. Juni 2006)

Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß net irgendwie bin ich abgeschreckt von ner monster weil die so schwer sein soll..bin mal kurz eins gefahren und fands zwar leciht aber mein kumpel der ordentlich mehr kraft hat meinte die sei ihm zu schwer auf dauer..deswegen wirds ne 888




Komm vorbei und Teste


----------



## Not a Banshee (8. Juni 2006)

würd ich ja gerne machen erstmal weiß ich net mal wie weit du wegwohnst haha und bin grad net so mim biken POPO *aua


----------



## decolocsta (8. Juni 2006)

Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> würd ich ja gerne machen erstmal weiß ich net mal wie weit du wegwohnst haha und bin grad net so mim biken POPO *aua




Oha , naja, angebot steht, aber lass dir gesagt sein, die 500 Gramm von 888 zu Monster vor 03 fällt nicht mal so sehr auf, hab gestern am Big Hit die weit über 4 Kg schwere Ego weggemacht und ne 3 kg Boxxer verbaut, und einen großen unterschied merk ich da jetzt auch nicht, klar ist leicht  angenehmer usw.

Will dir jetzt aber nicht auf biegen und brechen die Monster schmackhaft machen, die 888 ist sicher nicht schlechter.
Meine nur das es halt eine Traumgabel ist und das Gewicht noch Ok ist.


----------



## Not a Banshee (8. Juni 2006)

ne klar ich sehe das acuh so nur also bis `03 wiegen die gabeln noch gut an der grenze ab `03 einschließlich `03 die wiegen schon mehr ? aber die haben ja dafür mehr FW oder?  sorry das soviel frage!


----------



## decolocsta (8. Juni 2006)

Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> ne klar ich sehe das acuh so nur also bis `03 wiegen die gabeln noch gut an der grenze ab `03 einschließlich `03 die wiegen schon mehr ? aber die haben ja dafür mehr FW oder?  sorry das soviel frage!



Ja etwas mehr Federweg, glaub 195mm oder so, aber die sind Komplett anders aufgebaut aber von der Funktionon absolut gleich, also vom Federungsverhalten, ab 03 haben die Gabeln ne Druckstufenverstellung, davor konnte man nur die Vorspannung und die Zugstufe ändern.

hier mal bilder zum vergleich:

vor 03







ab 03






aber die neuere sind echt nicht mehr so toll, wegen den knapp 6 Kilo, das ist doch etwas viel, macht das Bike sehr frontlastig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (13. Juni 2006)




----------



## cubedirtrider (21. Juni 2006)

sodala nach den ganzen scraems die hier gepostet wurden seh ich mich veranlasst etz mal meine neue schoenheit hierzu posten





   
gewicht duerfte sich so um die 18 vll au 19kg bewegen ...faehrt sich aber wesentlich agiler. 

ueber bewertungen in meiner gallery taet ich mich freuen 

mfg matze


----------



## Not a Banshee (21. Juni 2006)

Jungs richtig geil demnächst kommt mein screamlein
 BANSHEE4 everand longer haha..

ride on


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (22. Juni 2006)

cubedirtrider schrieb:
			
		

> sodala nach den ganzen scraems die hier gepostet wurden seh ich mich veranlasst etz mal meine neue schoenheit hierzu posten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! Irgendwie das allerschönste Morphine, das ich je gesehen habe!!!

Aber irgendwie find ichs in deiner Galerie net, da zeigts bei mir nur 3 Bilder an.


----------



## cubedirtrider (23. Juni 2006)

klick doch mal dan drunten auf "alle bilder von cubedirtrider" sollten no mehr drinn sein

bewerten koennt ihrs auch wen ihr wollt

mfg matze


----------



## MadBiker (2. September 2006)

so und meins...  






über bewertungen kritik usw. würd ich mich freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (2. September 2006)

cubedirtrider schrieb:
			
		

> sodala nach den ganzen scraems die hier gepostet wurden seh ich mich veranlasst etz mal meine neue schoenheit hierzu posten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eine schönheit, du sagst es. sowas muss man einfach mit quoten. 

gruß,
erdbeere


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (22. September 2006)




----------



## Chaparral Rider (22. September 2006)

mein chaparral






mittlerweile richtige kurbel und ne 180er scheibe vorne


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. Oktober 2006)

Hier mal ein neues Setup:


----------



## PHATpedro (15. Oktober 2006)

mag banshees nicht allzugern.. aber madbiker hat das schoenste fromseworld. und for president und sowas.
also muss sagen W'IRKLICH ein augenschmaus


----------



## MadBiker (26. Oktober 2006)

oh danke.weiß jetz nich ob ironie oder nich aber egal!können ja auch gern tauschen würdn demo gern ma fahren..hmm..mit ner dorado drinne...sabber


----------



## PHATpedro (27. Oktober 2006)

war keine ironie.. paar kleine detailloesungen noch und dein bike ist ne rakete.. nach wie vor und ernst gemeint das schoenste was ich jeh gesehen hab von den banshees.
ja mittlerweile mag ich mein demo auch optisch fand das lange zeit sau haesslich...
aber es macht was es will... mit mir


----------



## MadBiker (27. Oktober 2006)

na ich würd mir gern n demo mit ner dorado aufbaun  dorado is grad in näherer betrachtung *g* ich find mein banshee schon richtig geil, aber momentan reizt michn demo!so ne phase hab ich 2mal im jahr lol


----------



## Not a Banshee (28. Oktober 2006)

ja cool  wie geil das es hier um banshees geht!
naja fotos gibts in meiner galerie weil ic hhab leider keine pic`s nur vom bike


----------



## Not a Banshee (6. November 2006)

http://www.s-quilitzsch.de/e107/e107_plugins/usg_menu/imagefiles/IMG_3071_resized.jpg

sodele zwar net nur bike aber screamlein mal ganz klein 

(weiß nur ent wie man die bilder da einfügt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (6. November 2006)

So:


----------



## P.3'ler (6. November 2006)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Hier mal ein neues Setup:



goil


----------



## Not a Banshee (6. November 2006)

geilobiko...


----------



## rgk7 (19. November 2006)

Kann man an den Scrirocco Rahmen ne 170 mm Doppelbrücke dranbaun oder nur bis 170mm Normalgabel?


----------



## Not a Banshee (19. November 2006)

boah kann dir leider enet weiterhelfen! aber glaube das nurSC geht frag mal den deco.


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (19. November 2006)

du kannst nur ne sc oder ne 300mm doppelbrücke einbauen.


----------



## rgk7 (19. November 2006)

ErdbeerEisSahne schrieb:


> du kannst nur ne sc oder ne 300mm doppelbrücke einbauen.



ich hab hier noch ne  06er Drop Off Triple,Steuersatz,Vorbau von meinem Stinky rumliegen und ein paar Felgen...
iss ja nix besonderes auch Gewichtsmäßig net wie ne 888 oder so..

mir gefällt der Rahmen besser als des Morphine, naja zur Not...


----------



## Chaparral Rider (14. Januar 2007)

meins:






noch nicht ganz fertig


----------



## Not a Banshee (14. Januar 2007)

wie fährt es sich..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (14. Januar 2007)

Bald kommt noch eines:




Gustav, e13 Kefü, Maxxis,...


----------



## Not a Banshee (15. Januar 2007)

http://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/930/pbpic930812.jpg

mal was anderes


----------



## Chaparral Rider (15. Januar 2007)

@not a banshee:

ich weiß noch nicht wie es sich  mit der gabel fährt,mir fehlt noch die kralle.

aber davor sah es so aus und fuhr sich schon recht geil





ich hoffe es wird noch besser


----------



## decolocsta (15. Januar 2007)

Ja man kann im Scirocco ne Doppelbrücke fahren....

Mfg


----------



## NBB (16. Januar 2007)

auch hier darf mein leichtbaubomber nicht fehlen, ein paar neuerungen wurden gemacht...


----------



## Spezialistz (17. Januar 2007)

20kg leichtbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Bald kommt noch eines:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Servus,
Kanns sein, dass das mein ehemaliges ist? Weiss nimmer, obs im E verkauft wurde oder im Bikemarkt...
Auf jeden Fall schick!


----------



## Timmö__ (18. Januar 2007)

nur poser schimpfen andere poser.


----------



## Not a Banshee (18. Januar 2007)

hier so bitte des is mal ne lakierung for a banshee 
http://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/890/pbpic890183.jpg


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (31. Januar 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Servus,
> Kanns sein, dass das mein ehemaliges ist? Weiss nimmer, obs im E verkauft wurde oder im Bikemarkt...
> Auf jeden Fall schick!



ah,
Ich sehe gerade, dass es nicht mein ehemaliges ist, da meine Zugverlegung am Oberrohr verlief... Wann ist es denn nun endlich fertig???


----------



## bordo (1. Februar 2007)

banshee scream fahren ist endgeil... pflanze morgen mein baby scream mal noch hinein... ich weiss nicht was alle haben wegem dem gewicht? meins hat knapp so 20kg und find es viel handlicher als ein kona stinky/sx/demo (bin die gefahren) ich nehme mein scream hauptsächlich zum dropen und tricksen...
grant brashears macht sogar handplants mit dem scream...hell yeah


----------



## Not a Banshee (1. Februar 2007)

Foto!?


----------



## wakeupscreaming (26. Mai 2008)

Ist zwar schon im "Freeride Hardtails" Thread, aber um diesen Thread mal wiederzubeleben:


----------



## Pecoloco (28. Mai 2008)

Hatte ich auch mal, so n Ban:




(Ich konnte sogar im Bender-Style droppen. Schön Hinterrad runter und dann voll einschlagen ;-)









Das warn noch Zeiten... Heute:


----------



## Chaparral Rider (28. Mai 2008)

@pecolo:wie ist denn das scream im vergleich zum supreme?


btw: das supreme sieht schon verdammt geil aus,wäre es dch nur billiger:-(


----------



## Pecoloco (30. Mai 2008)

Ban: N Panzer, der nicht funktioniert, behäbig ist und mir im Nachhinein tierisch auf die Eier gegangen sein müsste, was er aber nicht ist. War halt mein erstes Big-Bike und mit sehr, sehr ich sag mal funktionellen Parts ausgestattet. An sich ist das Scream aber glaub ich kein schlechtes Bike (gewesen)...

Commencal: Einfach nur der Überhammer. Schnell, wendig, überragend in der Luft, progressiv und wunderschön. I love it. 

Und psst: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=114534
Preis geht schon, aber ist ja ne Banshee Gallerie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gab-star (10. Juni 2008)

Hope you do not mind posting this in english (woking on the german sprachen...) 

here my Banshee / Mythic Wildcard 
Did not see many of these here yet...

n-joy

*long travel:*






*short travel:*





the adjustable travel settings makes this really a multi purpose machine
really happy with it!

thats also why i am selling this one;




also very nice...
more info => http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/307610/


----------



## decolocsta (10. Juni 2008)

Damn Dude, Nice Ride


----------



## gab-star (11. Juni 2008)

thanks, 
and I can only confirm that


----------



## wakeupscreaming (11. Juni 2008)

nice bike, and you're the first in here with a wildcard.


----------



## Pecoloco (11. Juni 2008)

I like it!


----------



## NoStyle (11. Juni 2008)

Nice Wildcard Gabby - I´ve forgotten to mention this yesterday!  
 And yes, your´s seems to be the first here, because I have to wait for mine since two month now

Greetings
NoStyle


----------



## wakeupscreaming (11. Juni 2008)

@NoStyle: wo haste denn geordert?


----------



## gab-star (11. Juni 2008)

wakeupscreaming schrieb:


> @NoStyle: wo haste denn geordert?



Bei Freeborn ins England; kosted 450,- weniger als ins Deutschland 
http://www.freeborn.co.uk/

bitte gucken die letsten nachricht dieses post an;
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=339796


(sorry for the lousy German, but I am trying...)

@ NoStyle; sorry to hear that you have to wait so long before you get your frame. I think Pacific is quite busy with the production of the Legend MK1 prototypes. I often hear that people have to wait for ages before they receive their wildcards...


----------



## Not a Banshee (12. Juni 2008)

geile sache das mein thread noch lebt..  auch wenn ci hnet mehr biekn kann ist es schön hier zu schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (12. Juni 2008)

@ wakeupscreaming
geordert habe ich wie Gabby bei Freeborn in UK, nur heissen die dort nicht Banshee sondern Mythic. 

@ Gabby
Hope to receive it in the next weeks, so I can spend the rest of the season on it and therefore can sell my BigHit. I think even Freeborn is busy at the moment working on the Esher-Park, because emails don´t get answered.  

@ Not a Banshee
Wenn man Banshees problemlos in Deutschland beziehen könnte wär hier wahrscheinlich mehr los, die 2008er Palette ist wirklich geil!

Grüße
NoStyle

Muss mal Edith bemühen, denn ich habe soeben folgende Nachricht erhalten:

"Torsten, finally our shippers are collecting the frames, so they are on their way 
now! Regards Jim"

Yes Baby, es geht doch ... :-D


----------



## gab-star (18. Juni 2008)

@ NoStyle
any new packages arrived...?


----------



## NoStyle (18. Juni 2008)

No, haven´t received anything from Freeborn yet!


----------



## gabs (29. Juli 2008)

aha also schon original banshee und nicht- irg ein (billig) plagiat?     

*duck und weg!*


----------



## NoStyle (26. Januar 2009)

So, der Vollständigkeit halber auch hier rein 
Mein Wildcard im momentanen Aufbau. Kefü kommt ...










Bereitet mir seit über einem halben Jahr einen Mordsspaß!

Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Grüner Hulk (28. Februar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (20. April 2009)

Die Bierflasche ist lustig


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Mai 2009)

hier mein scream im aufbau ....alle teile außer dämpfer und hinterreifen werden von zeit zu zeit ausgetauscht


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Juni 2009)

und hier jetzt das fahrfertige aber nicht komplett fertige


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juli 2009)

Mal mein Wildcard.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Juli 2009)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> und hier jetzt das fahrfertige aber nicht komplett fertige



Vorne schwarze und hinten silberne Speichen finde ich optisch misslungen..
Doppelbrückengabel am Sream??


----------



## .nOx (4. Juli 2009)

hier mal ein bild von meinem alten AMP


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Juli 2009)

Hier meine Baustelle


----------



## ebroglio (6. Juli 2009)

Da hat sich doch seit dem letzten Bild nichts getan..


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Juli 2009)

sorry war das falsche , es kriegt morgen eine boxxer race 2010 in weiß


----------



## maze665 (6. Juli 2009)

na ob sich das auszahlt ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. Juli 2009)

Wieso denn nicht ? hast die gabel irgendwo schon mal neu gesehen für unter 500 ?


----------



## Schoasdromme (17. Juli 2009)

Einmal als Tourenfreerider,
dann als DH Bike...
Das SCREAM ist eben sehr vielseitig!


----------



## Schoasdromme (18. Juli 2009)

und noch ne Version


----------



## atala (1. September 2009)

Hello everybody
Sorry to do not speak in german, it is already quite difficult to understand me when I speak in English, so in german, it should more complicated....
so just a little post to show you news bikes from Banshee for 2010 and to say that if you are looking for some new stuffs, don 't hesitate, send me an e-mail and I hope we will find a solution
Just few pics of my new 2010 collection
Legend, this is one of the best DH worldcup frame nowdays



the Scythe, hardfreeride bike with modulables travels and geometry for DH or freeride utilization


 


The Rune, 150 mm rear travel for big all mountain and soft freeride  (I use this one as a DH bike with a dble T fork 170mm, it is like bullet!!!)


 


The Wildcard, this the last bike of the old generation of Banshee production with a 4link rear suspension, modulable travel 125 or 165 mm, fir hardslopestyle and freeride


 


The Rampant this is perhaps one of the best 4x/slopestyle frame, awesome!!!


 


The AMP, dirt bike, every rider who bought this frame send me e-mail everyweek to say how they are happy to ride their new AMP


 


In British Columbia, where bansheefirm is, they design bike to ride bike, I mean, even if you pratice XC, you are able to find what you wantt here and use it on the top of the categorie.
The Spitfire, the second big new for Banshee in 2010, this a light all mountain, but you can use it like an bigmountain bike without any trouble
http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3630/dscf0001gia.jpg
http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/dscf0001gia.jpg/1/w1600.png
The Viento, nothing to say, my preference for hardtailriding
http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/2528/dsc0009lwr.jpg
and the last one, it is the Paradox, a 29" mtb  so sexyyyy
http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/6529/smdsc0083.jpg

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/smdsc0083.jpg/1/w600.png

I fyou want more informations about Banshee don t hesitate, send me a private msg or e-mail me 

Salutations

Alex

AisAbike @hotmail.com


----------



## atala (7. September 2009)

few frame in world stock
3 colors, white black red
1 size 14"
1 price 225 â¬ + fdp


----------



## atala (7. September 2009)

edit: bitte nicht so große bilder einstellen. danke.


----------



## Pecoloco (7. September 2009)

Das Bild ist zu KLEIN!


----------



## atala (7. September 2009)

atala schrieb:


>



few frames in the world stock of banshee
size 14"
colors white red black
price around 225  + fdp


----------



## atala (7. September 2009)

.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atala (7. September 2009)

Pecoloco schrieb:


> Das Bild ist zu KLEIN!



for sure
Naben und rotes Fähnchen
mit singlespeed with a small tension seeker
das ist sehr schonnn


----------



## NoStyle (7. September 2009)

Das letzte Wildcard gefällt mir - fahre ja selber eins  aber die Morphines braucht glaube ich kein Mensch mehr


----------



## atala (16. September 2009)




----------



## Stompy (16. September 2009)

NoStyle schrieb:


> aber die Morphines braucht glaube ich kein Mensch mehr



Die Zeit der Hardtails für 8m+ Drops ist hoffentlich langsam vorbei.


----------



## atala (16. September 2009)

Stompy schrieb:


> Die Zeit der Hardtails für 8m+ Drops ist hoffentlich langsam vorbei.



I think that it is another way to ride, one more perhaps, but in the same way, everyriders don't have 2500  for a frame and it is a good start to, for begginers.....
in DH races, you have stock category for hardtail frames, I think it is more like a reborn of the hardtail than an old using....
it is very cool to have a different way to ride, I mean using an hardtail is rootser than a FS, this one will erase all track subtulities and you will not improve your skill as well as the hardtail ride....


----------



## Deleted 28330 (16. September 2009)

Stompy schrieb:


> Die Zeit der Hardtails für 8m+ Drops ist hoffentlich langsam vorbei.



wieso? ich fands cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (16. September 2009)

Ich habe großen Respekt wenn jemand hohe Drops oder Downhill mit nem Hardtail bewältigt, keine Frage!  
Ich glaube nur, dass Banshee mittlerweile einen nahezu ebenbürtig stabilen Rahmen bauen könnte, ohne diesen Gusset-Overkill, aber mit dem schönen Design Ihrer aktuellen Bikes.

Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Stompy (16. September 2009)

atala schrieb:


> I think that it is another way to ride, one more perhaps, but in the same way, everyriders don't have 2500 â¬ for a frame and it is a good start to, for begginers.....
> in DH races, you have stock category for hardtail frames, I think it is more like a reborn of the hardtail than an old using....
> it is very cool to have a different way to ride, I mean using an hardtail is rootser than a FS, this one will erase all track subtulities and you will not improve your skill as well as the hardtail ride....



Don't get me wrong, i like hardtails. And i also like the more agressive medium travel hardtails for trail and bikepark riding. Like the scirocco for example.

But the 40+ lbs, dual-crown, build-like-a-tank hardtails seem more or less restricted to dropping from great heights. And even in North Van. there don't seem to be many riders left who spend their time hucking or 'going big'. People have found ways to ride that are just more fun.


----------



## atala (17. September 2009)

Stompy schrieb:


> Don't get me wrong, i like hardtails. And i also like the more agressive medium travel hardtails for trail and bikepark riding. Like the scirocco for example.
> 
> But the 40+ lbs, dual-crown, build-like-a-tank hardtails seem more or less restricted to dropping from great heights. And even in North Van. there don't seem to be many riders left who spend their time hucking or 'going big'. People have found ways to ride that are just more fun.




for sure!!!
still many rider use hardtails in BC but as you said, they ride more medium travel HT with frames but this for big mountain,


 


The production of morphine stopped few years/months ago now, but for me, this frame always a legend and I think that if I didnot already have 5 bikes (Banshee represant!!!) ready to ride, I would built a Morphine as an agressive hardtail for sure but only with a single crown like rc66 or big Fox 36 and singlespeed
Just more Fun


----------



## IBKer (23. September 2009)

wo in deutschland bzw. österreich bekommt man die Banshee bikes? weis auch jemand den preis vom Legend?


----------



## NoStyle (23. September 2009)

Banshees kann Dir jeder Händler normalerweise ordern. Der Vertrieb für Deutschland und Österreich ist Shock Therapy. 
Ich habe meines allerdings bei Freeborn in England bestellt - dort heissen Banshee zwar Mythic, aber Freeborn ist der UK-Vertrieb und macht sehr viel bessere Preise und schnellen Service!
Der Legend-Rahmen ist dort mit 1699.99 £ gelistet, das entspricht etwa 1888,94 , plus Versand und Überweisungskosten. Bei meinem Wildcard war der Dämpfer wählbar (Fox DHX 5 Coil oder Air) und inklusive, ob das beim Legend auch so ist kann ich Dir nicht sagen.

Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Deleted 69345 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
würde bei interesse nen banshee wildcard 09 als aufbau mit fox dhx air 4.0 und ner fox talas 36 ab geben (komplettrad ist selber im Frühjahr 09 aufgebaut und nicht in bikeparks gefahren worden)

Will es nur abgeben weil ich mir doch lieber einen extrem freerider aufbauen möchte!

Bike goes dirt


----------



## NoStyle (5. Oktober 2009)

Bikemarkt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Februar 2010)

Wieso kommt denn nix mehr aus diesem thread ?


----------



## NoStyle (1. März 2010)

Gibt wohl zu wenig Banshee-Fahrer. Ich persönlich finde es auch nicht sinnvoll, mein Bike mindestens einmal im Monat hier oder sonstwo zu posten - soviel Updates mach ich nicht


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

Das letzte bild ist nen halbes jahr her , es wird doch mal jemand nen Banshee gekauft haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (1. März 2010)

> es wird doch mal jemand nen Banshee gekauft haben


Ja ich, letztes Jahr den Rahmen. Hatte es nur schon im DH/FR Thread. Man muss ja nicht in jedem Thread seine Bilder posten.

Jetzt in finaler Ausstatung. Hab seit Okt. letzten Jahres ständig dran rumgebastelt weil ich immer wieder an irgendein "Schnäppchen" gekommen bin.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ja ich, letztes Jahr den Rahmen. Hatte es nur schon im DH/FR Thread. Man muss ja nicht in jedem Thread seine Bilder posten.
> 
> Jetzt in finaler Ausstatung. Hab seit Okt. letzten Jahres ständig dran rumgebastelt weil ich immer wieder an irgendein "Schnäppchen" gekommen bin.


sehr schön , meins dauert noch bis ich es rein stellen kann , probleme beim aufbau


----------



## NoStyle (1. März 2010)

Das sieht doch gut aus  Und, zufrieden mit dem Bike?
Hmmm, müsste meins auch mal wieder zeigen, hat sich ja seit dem letzten mal ein wenig getan. Wenn ich das original Decalset bekäme, wäre meins schon längst raw, mal schauen ...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Das sieht doch gut aus  Und, zufrieden mit dem Bike?
> Hmmm, müsste meins auch mal wieder zeigen, hat sich ja seit dem letzten mal ein wenig getan. Wenn ich das original Decalset bekäme, wäre meins schon längst raw, mal schauen ...



Was hast denn ?


----------



## Pecoloco (1. März 2010)

Ich tippe mal so ins Blaue auf ein Wildcard


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

Wozu braucht denn dann nen dekorset ? Dürfte ja noch nicht so alt sein


----------



## NoStyle (1. März 2010)

Pecoloco schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal so ins Blaue auf ein Wildcard


Gewagt spekuliert 
Ja nee, habe ein Wildcard, ist ein paar Seiten vorher oder in meiner Gallery zu sehen, nur hat es jetzt Bashguard und KeFü und jenachdem andere Reifen.

Wenn ich den Rahmen entlacken würde wären die Decals hinüber. Ich glaube fast, dass die Typo nass lackiert und nicht beklebt ist, deshalb bräuchte ich neue. Außerdem hätte ich dann Banshee und nicht mehr Mythic draufstehen - fände ich schon cooler!

Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Gewagt spekuliert
> Ja nee, habe ein Wildcard, ist ein paar Seiten vorher oder in meiner Gallery zu sehen, nur hat es jetzt Bashguard und KeFü und jenachdem andere Reifen.
> 
> Wenn ich den Rahmen entlacken würde wären die Decals hinüber. Ich glaube fast, dass die Typo nass lackiert und nicht beklebt ist, deshalb bräuchte ich neue. Außerdem hätte ich dann Banshee und nicht mehr Mythic draufstehen - fände ich schon cooler!
> ...



Also mein scream hatte unterlackdekor , geklebt . Hab mir neues dekor machen lassen und den rahmen pulvern lassen


----------



## NoStyle (1. März 2010)

Ja, selber machen wäre die Alternative, kommt dann aber auf brauchbare Vorlagen an und darauf, ob das Badge sich gut vom Steuerrohr lösen lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ja, selber machen wäre die Alternative, kommt dann aber auf brauchbare Vorlagen an und darauf, ob das Badge sich gut vom Steuerrohr lösen lässt.



Also der rahmen wird sandgestralt , inkl dekor . Nach dekor kannst shock therapy fragen . Ansonsten bei pinkbike nach fotos schauen . Aber von der idee des unterlackdekors mußt dich verabschieden


----------



## NoStyle (1. März 2010)

Unterlackdekor muss auch nicht sein, denn das würde heissen den Rahmen nach dem Entlacken klar zu pulvern, so wie Banshee das ab 2010 auch anbietet - das sieht edel aus, meiner Meinung nach. Aber ich mag die "verranzte" Raw-Optik à la Intense lieber, deshalb einfach Farbe runter -> Aufkleber drauf und fertig. Kratzer, Flecken oder Schweißspuren sind dann eben "Understatement"


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Unterlackdekor muss auch nicht sein, denn das würde heissen den Rahmen nach dem Entlacken klar zu pulvern, so wie Banshee das ab 2010 auch anbietet - das sieht edel aus, meiner Meinung nach. Aber ich mag die "verranzte" Raw-Optik à la Intense lieber, deshalb einfach Farbe runter -> Aufkleber drauf und fertig. Kratzer, Flecken oder Schweißspuren sind dann eben "Understatement"



So wirst das nicht genau hinkriegen denn die rahmen sind poliert und dann klargelackt . Und mit dekor ist leicht zu lösen . Könntest aber auch chromat nehmen von artur


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Unterlackdekor muss auch nicht sein, denn das würde heissen den Rahmen nach dem Entlacken klar zu pulvern, so wie Banshee das ab 2010 auch anbietet - das sieht edel aus, meiner Meinung nach. Aber ich mag die "verranzte" Raw-Optik à la Intense lieber, deshalb einfach Farbe runter -> Aufkleber drauf und fertig. Kratzer, Flecken oder Schweißspuren sind dann eben "Understatement"



So wirst das nicht genau hinkriegen denn die rahmen sind poliert und dann klargelackt . Und mit dekor ist leicht zu lösen . Könntest aber auch chromat nehmen von artur. Und die raw optik wird schnell fleckig weswegen du oft bei mußt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

Wenn ich die probleme in den griff bekomme kann ich meins hier reinstellen


----------



## NoStyle (1. März 2010)

Damit Du meinst was ich meine,

so wird es von Banshee angeboten, ziemlich cool:






So finde ich das persönlich besser:





Zitat NoStyle: Unterlackdekor muss auch nicht sein, denn das würde heissen den Rahmen nach dem Entlacken klar zu pulvern, so wie Banshee das ab 2010 auch anbietet - das sieht edel aus, meiner Meinung nach. Aber ich mag die "verranzte" Raw-Optik à la Intense lieber, deshalb einfach Farbe runter -> Aufkleber drauf und fertig. Kratzer, Flecken oder Schweißspuren sind dann eben "Understatement".

Was für Probleme gibst denn bei Dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Damit Du meinst was ich meine,
> 
> so wird es von Banshee angeboten, ziemlich cool:
> 
> ...



Die kurbel läßt sich nicht mehr auf die welle montieren , bin seit 12 uhr bei . Ist denn bei raw klarlack drauf ? Sonst halten die dekors ja nicht


----------



## NoStyle (1. März 2010)

Das Wildcard oben ist poliert mit klarer matter Pulverung. Ob die Decals unter Lack sind weiss ich nicht. Das Intense unten ist Alu pur, sieht jedenfalls so aus - natürlich Geschmacksache - ich finds geil.
Verstehe nur nicht warum sonst die Decals nicht halten sollten, die sind doch klebend?!?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. März 2010)

Mein Fahrbereiter Traum , in den nächsten tagen kommen noch Vorbau Lenker, Gabekdekor , griffe und teleskop stütze


----------



## Irvine78 (3. April 2010)

oh da muss ich meine beiden hier auch fast nochmal posten


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. April 2010)

Irvine78 schrieb:


> oh da muss ich meine beiden hier auch fast nochmal posten



Also in schwarz kommt das legend nicht so rüber , mein frame steht mitlerweile auch zum verlauf -so schnell kann es gehen


----------



## oBATMANo (11. April 2010)

kurbeln gehören eigentlich an nen anderes Radl
und Laufräder brauch ich auch noch neue


----------



## Grüner Hulk (11. April 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Also in schwarz kommt das legend nicht so rüber , mein frame steht mitlerweile auch zum verlauf -so schnell kann es gehen



Was treibt einen an ein Rad das sagen wir mal 6 Wochen alt ist wieder zu verkaufen?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. April 2010)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Was treibt einen an ein Rad das sagen wir mal 6 Wochen alt ist wieder zu verkaufen?



wieso 6 wochen ? Es war knapp 2 jahre in meinem besitz , und bin es regelmäßig gefahren


----------



## Grüner Hulk (11. April 2010)

ups, ich dachte das Legend gibt´s erst seit ein paar Wochen zu kaufen. Sorry.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. April 2010)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> ups, ich dachte das Legend gibt´s erst seit ein paar Wochen zu kaufen. Sorry.



??? Alles ok mit dir ? .... Ich hatte das scream


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (11. April 2010)

Wir hatten doch vor kurzem gemailt, wegen dem Federweg und den Bohrungen?! Jetzt blick ichs wieder. Hatte 2 Wochen Urlaub und mein Hirn macht wohl noch länger Pause


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. April 2010)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Wir hatten doch vor kurzem gemailt, wegen dem Federweg und den Bohrungen?! Jetzt blick ichs wieder. Hatte 2 Wochen Urlaub und mein Hirn macht wohl noch länger Pause



Dann schick dein hirn früher aus den urlaub damit ihr beide pünktlich seit , scream ist für 480 weggegangen und die monster wird wohl demnächst weg gehen , werde der marke Banshee auch erstmal den rücken kehren bis es das scyth regelmäßig als gebrauchtes geben wird . Bis dahin bin ich auf mountain cycle unterwegs ....


----------



## NoStyle (12. April 2010)

@ Banshee-Driver
Bis Du in D-Land ein gebrauchtes Scythe, überhaupt ein gebrauchtes Banshee findest, kannst Du vermutlich lange warten, die werden hier zu selten gefahren 
Warum nicht neu aus England bei Freeborn kaufen, das Britische Pfund ist derzeit gut im Keller?

@ oBATMANo und Irvine78:
Glückwunsch zu Euren Bikes. Wünsche viel Spaß damit


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. April 2010)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @ Banshee-Driver
> Bis Du in D-Land ein gebrauchtes Scythe, überhaupt ein gebrauchtes Banshee findest, kannst Du vermutlich lange warten, die werden hier zu selten gefahren
> Warum nicht neu aus England bei Freeborn kaufen, das Britische Pfund ist derzeit gut im Keller?
> 
> ...



Ganz banale gründe , mir gefallen die schriftzüge nicht , und außerdem ist ja der neue frame schon auf dem weg , das scream war ja auch nicht soo beliebt und nun findet man öfters eins


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. Mai 2010)

mein "neues"altes...


----------



## P3 Killa (4. Mai 2010)

Mein neues!
Es geht einfach hammer, hätte ich nie erwartet! War damit am 1.Mai am Geißkopf und fand es so gut das ich mein Downhiller im auto gelassen hab!


----------



## oBATMANo (7. Mai 2010)

Perfect fürn Buck


----------



## P3 Killa (7. Mai 2010)

aufjedenfall! Werds auch morgen am Geißkopf wieder einsetzen, da hats letztes we auf dem Fr so viel spaß gemacht!


----------



## NoStyle (7. Mai 2010)

Herzlich willkommen in der Familie und Glückwunsch zum Bike, starkes Rampant hast Du da am Start 

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (7. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auch jetzt ein Banshee besitzer







Zwar oldschool,fährt sich aber wie eine Eins  .
Und morgen kriegt der Rahmen neue Lager und Schrauben und die Gabel neues Öl 

In der Gallery sind mehr bilder


----------



## ride-FX (8. Mai 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> kurbeln gehören eigentlich an nen anderes Radl
> und Laufräder brauch ich auch noch neue





Irvine78 schrieb:


> oh da muss ich meine beiden hier auch fast nochmal posten



2 schwarz - grüne sollten reichen für mittelfranken. 
ich werd mir das "team red" bestellen. 

sind für 2011 noch weitere farben /modifikationen bekannt? 

ansonsten ist das Rad ja mehr als PERfekt.


----------



## P3 Killa (8. Mai 2010)

haha, wird mittelfranken etz die neue banshee hochburg? dann sinds schon 4 legend. aber sind ja super räder


----------



## claypit raider (10. Mai 2010)

Servus,

bin seit ca 1 jahr benshee rider 
bin au sehr zufrieden damit
bin mom wieder mal am neu
aufbau.
Doch es gibt etwas das mich an mein
bike stört das is der dämpfer mit
200mm EBL. Kumpel von mir sagte
hier in forum auf Banshee Bikes.....
gibt es ein eintrag wo jmd beschrieben 
hat wie er ein 222 mm Dämpfer in
sein banshee bekomm hat. da musste man
etwas vom dämpfer abfeilen um
ihn rein zu bekommen?
ich habe es au schon mal versucht
nen 222mm dämpfer ein zu bauen
doch das war wie ein griff in de ******* 
also ging nicht ein 216mm bekomm ich
rein. passiert da was wenn ich das echt
bringen würde etwas vom dämpfer 
abzutragen um ihn einzubauen
oder is das keine gute idee ^^ ?

Hier noch paar bilder von meiner maschine


----------



## ride-FX (10. Mai 2010)

Ich würde aus dem Grund das du dir damit die Geometrie des Rahmens wohl noch weiter versaust und sowohl noch die Garantie des Dämpfers erlischt und ebenso des Rahmens (da dieser ja nicht für den Gebrauch eines anderen Einbaumaßes beim Federbein vorgesehen ist) davon abraten.

Was hast du dir denn von dem ganzen erwartet?
mehr Federweg oder willst du die Geometrie beabsichtigt verändern?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Mai 2010)

Das macht so wie du das gemacht hast keinen sinn , denn du hast den längeren dämpfer in dem loch befestigt was für 150 mm federweg zuständig ist , mit ganz viel glück schaffst du auch " Fast " 200 mm , aber eine hunzige geo . Es würde dir nurwas bringen wenn du das loch am sattelrohr nimmst . Es gab jemand der fuhr wirklich mit einem längeren dämpfer , aber dafür mußt du einen adapter bauen damit du das obere Dämpfer loch befestigen kannst . Aber ob sich das wirklich lohnt sei mal dahin gestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## claypit raider (10. Mai 2010)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Ich würde aus dem Grund das du dir damit die Geometrie des Rahmens wohl noch weiter versaust und sowohl noch die Garantie des Dämpfers erlischt und ebenso des Rahmens (da dieser ja nicht für den Gebrauch eines anderen Einbaumaßes beim Federbein vorgesehen ist) davon abraten.
> 
> Was hast du dir denn von dem ganzen erwartet?
> mehr Federweg oder willst du die Geometrie beabsichtigt verändern?



*jo genau einfach mehr federweg*


----------



## claypit raider (10. Mai 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Das macht so wie du das gemacht hast keinen sinn , denn du hast den längeren dämpfer in dem loch befestigt was für 150 mm federweg zuständig ist , mit ganz viel glück schaffst du auch " Fast " 200 mm , aber eine hunzige geo . Es würde dir nurwas bringen wenn du das loch am sattelrohr nimmst . Es gab jemand der fuhr wirklich mit einem längeren dämpfer , aber dafür mußt du einen adapter bauen damit du das obere Dämpfer loch befestigen kannst . Aber ob sich das wirklich lohnt sei mal dahin gestellt



*hehe habe nur noch 2x michelin 26 liegen*


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Mai 2010)

ja und ?


----------



## ride-FX (10. Mai 2010)

ähm, ja.

Ich würds nicht machen. Versaut die Geometrie, mega viel arbeit. keine Garantie.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Mai 2010)

welche garantie denn ? ob er es nun macht oder nicht , garantie besteht auf keines der teile


----------



## NoStyle (10. Mai 2010)

Also, am Dämpfer "etwas abfeilen" geht nicht, an der Umlenkwippe rumzufuchteln ist auch eher blöd!
Ist das ein Scream oder Chaperral? Bei 200mm Einbaulänge würde ich eher auf letzteres tippen. 
Ich würde mal den Lochabstand im komplett ausgefederten Zustand messen, zwischen dem äußeren Wippenloch und der Rahmenbefestigung, dann wirst Du sehen, ob da überhaupt ein 216er Dämpfer reinpasst, ganz zu schweigen von einem 222er.
Die Garantie dürfte kaum noch eine Rolle spielen, eine vernünftige Geo aber schon. Ein Scream hat doch max. 200mm Federweg, ein Chaperral max. 150mm, wer braucht da mehr?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Mai 2010)

Da braucht er gar nicht schauen denn ich hatte es selber mal vorgehabt , es passt nicht , er muß wirklich einen adapter bauen damit er den dämpfer bauen fahren kann ,aber der aufwand ist es nicht wert


----------



## claypit raider (10. Mai 2010)

was ja un?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Mai 2010)

wo war der sinn des posts ?


----------



## claypit raider (10. Mai 2010)

welchen meinst du von meiner frage zu den dämpfer einbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-fabrikk (10. Mai 2010)

Ich denke mein Hobel ist hier gut aufgehoben





Bis auf den Sattel werde ich demnächst nichts ändern


----------



## P3 Killa (11. Mai 2010)

richtig geiles gefährt! banshee haben sich echt richtig gemacht und machen etz echt schöne und gut funktionierende bikes!


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Mai 2010)

@batman
welche größe ist dein legend und wie groß bist du?


----------



## NoStyle (11. Mai 2010)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> richtig geiles gefährt! banshee haben sich echt richtig gemacht und machen etz echt schöne und gut funktionierende bikes!


Sehe ich auch so, bin mit meinem Wildcard seit 2008 zufrieden wie nie zuvor und es ist wirklich erstaunlich, wie oft ich gerade dieses Jahr schon deswegen angeschrieben werde - nur Mut, die Bikes taugen was 

@ dh-fabrikk: das Scythe gefällt 

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## NoStyle (15. Mai 2010)

Hmmm, kann meinen Post nicht editieren, deshalb noch nachträglich meins aktuell, wird sich aber vor allem optisch stark verändern:











Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## dh-fabrikk (16. Mai 2010)

Was möchtest du denn noch ändern ?
Schaut doch ganz gut aus wie es jetzt da steht.

Grüße aus der Fabrikk


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Mai 2010)

ändern würd ich nur die bremsen und den vorbau , der rest wird wohl zum bike passen


----------



## ride-FX (16. Mai 2010)

warum in aller welt den vorbau ändern?!!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Mai 2010)

Ich würd evtl noch etwas kürzer versuchen , also für mich persöhnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (16. Mai 2010)

Vorbau bleibt, etwas schöneres als Thomson ist schwer zu finden 
Mal im Ernst: Dieses Jahr werde ich Sattelstütze, Steuersatz, Bremsen und Laufräder ändern, nächstes Jahr sind die Federelemente dran. Es wird aber mehr in Richtung Short-Travel gehen, also leichter und etwas weniger Federweg.
Optisch wird der Rahmen entlackt und bekommt ein fuffiges Primer-Raw-Finish.


----------



## wanderer1219 (17. Mai 2010)

also ich find das wildcard total scharf, und zwar genau so wie es da steht.


----------



## NoStyle (17. Mai 2010)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> also ich find das wildcard total scharf, und zwar genau so wie es da steht.


Dankeschön! Ich bin auch sehr Fan, aber die Bremsen kommen als erstes weg, da die neueren Louise FRs an die Qualität und Bremsleistung der alten (einteiliger Bremssattel) nicht mehr rankommt. Der Rest kommt so nach und nach ...


----------



## claypit raider (18. Mai 2010)

soweit fertig 
bis auf neue bremsen kommen noch dran, sattel, pedalen un neuer dämpfer is aufn is schon aufn weg hehe


----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. Mai 2010)

Gar nicht übel,das scream.
Kannst du sagen,was es wiegt??


----------



## claypit raider (19. Mai 2010)

also habe es eben mal gewogen
es sind 19,5 kg 

gruß tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (28. Mai 2010)

meins





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Pecoloco (28. Mai 2010)

Braunlage, wa?


----------



## xMARTINx (28. Mai 2010)

richtig!


----------



## NoStyle (28. Mai 2010)

Gott verdammt, das Legend fetzt aber sowas von ...


----------



## benn9411 (28. Mai 2010)

das legend ist der hammer und was sind denn das für dinger im hintergrund


----------



## ride-FX (29. Mai 2010)

so hab ich mir mein s auch vorgestellt... 

nur mit mehr schwarz.


----------



## warpax (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

baue mir gerade ein Spitfire in grey ano auf. Kann mir wer sagen, ob die Elixir R in "flash silver" farblich zu dem Rahmen paßt? Da ich insbesondere am Vorderrad schon fast zuviel weiß verbaut habe, das mit dem Schriftzug zusammenpaßt (Gabel, LRS), möchte ich nun das Grau mal wieder etwas betonen.

Auch bei Lenker und Vorbau sind Tips gerne gesehen. Derzeit kann ich da aber noch nichts zu Länge/Breite/Rise/Sweep usw. sagen, weil der Rahmen eben noch nicht da ist. Gibt es also irgendein Hersteller-Grau, das besonders gut paßt? Vielen Dank im Voraus.

warpax


----------



## claypit raider (30. Mai 2010)

servus,

also ich finde deine idee mit dem elixir R ( flash silver ) nich schlecht 
also gabel is soweit ich mir jetz vorstelle in weiß? oder nur
de felgen weiß?


un wegen lenker un vorbau was hälst du von sunline?
gibts doch au in so grau ( titan finish ) 
zum schluss musst nur noch gucken wegen breite, rise , klemmung

hier mal de links 

-> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ine-V1-Riserbar-Lenker-711mm-318mm::9802.html

un hier noch nen vorbau dazu 


-> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M.../8-Zoll/Sunline-V1-DH-Vorbau-1-1-8::9792.html

hoffe konnte dir helfen 

gruß tommy


----------



## NoStyle (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo warpax, ob die Grautöne passen kannst Du eigentlich nur selbst herausfinden, ich glaube, hier hat noch keiner ein Spitty leibhaftig gesehen, schon gar nicht in Grey-Ano 
Ich finde aber etwas unterschiedliche Grautöne nicht schlimm und silberfarben sollte allemale passen!

Sunline hat Lenker und Vorbauten in einem sogenannten Dark Grey, könnte farblich passen, wobei es aber etwas leichtere Parts gibt ...

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Smitty Jensen (31. Mai 2010)

Mein altes Banshee im Bikemarkt zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (31. Mai 2010)

@Raider
Jep, Gabel (Revelation) und LRS (DT EX1750) sind in weiß. Da noch eine weiße Bremse dran, wäre wohl zuviel des Guten.

@Raider & NoStyle
Danke für die Tips. Wenn der Rahmen da ist, werde ich mich mal zum Händler meines Vertrauens begeben, mit ihm zusammen ein paar Vorbau/Lenker-Kombis zur Ermittlung der Maße durchprobieren, um dann bei ihm Passendes in Grau ordern


----------



## claypit raider (31. Mai 2010)

jo genau so kannst es machen.

wird schon 

un zum schluss zeigst mir noch nen bild von dein bike  *FREU*

gruß tommy


----------



## warpax (1. Juni 2010)

claypit raider schrieb:


> un zum schluss zeigst mir noch nen bild von dein bike  *FREU*



Bilder gibts auf jeden Fall. Bin super vorfreudig. Ist ja mein erster Eigenaufbau.

Nochwas zum Bestellen in UK: der Rahmen kostet bei Freeborn mit RP23 1119,99 GBP, also etwa 1300â¬. Die UVP fÃ¼r Deutschland ist 1100â¬ ohne DÃ¤mpfer (RP23: StraÃenpreis ca. 450â¬). Mit ein biÃchen Verhandlungsgeschick sollte der englische Preis also auch beim HÃ¤ndler um die Ecke machbar sein


----------



## warpax (7. Juni 2010)

Scheint so, als müßtet Ihr noch länger warten, bis Ihr ein Spitty sehen könnt. Der Rahmen ist derzeit ausverkauft und wird wohl erst wieder zur Eurobike kommen  Dafür sind mittlerweile fast alle anderen Teile schon da. Macht meine Ungeduld nicht gerade erträglicher...


----------



## NoStyle (8. Juni 2010)

Ach Du Schande, ist das bitter 
Ich glaube, die ganzen Turner-Homers sind total hektisch auf das Bike, werden Ihren DW-Link 5-Spots untreu und kaufen den ganzen Markt leer.
Hast Du auch mal bei Freeborn in UK nachgefragt? Bis zur Eurobike erscheint mir etwas lange, wobei ich auf mein Wildcard auch fast 3 Monate warten musste ... damn.


----------



## ride-FX (8. Juni 2010)

Das Legend ist in Deutschland auch nicht direkt Lieferbar. 
Hab mich für einen anderen Rahmen entschieden der zur Debatte stand, Banshee kommt vllt. wann anders ins Haus.


----------



## warpax (8. Juni 2010)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hast Du auch mal bei Freeborn in UK nachgefragt? Bis zur Eurobike erscheint mir etwas lange, wobei ich auf mein Wildcard auch fast 3 Monate warten musste ... damn.



Jep, hab ich, mit denen stehe ich in sehr nettem Mail-Kontakt. Machen können die aber auch nicht viel, weil die Räder ja aus der selben Fabrik kommen. Ich guck jetzt mal, wo es schneller geht, ob bei meinem Händler oder bei Freeborn. Der Euro sollte sich ja bis dahin wieder einigermaßen erholt haben, so daß das Ganze preislich so gut wie keinen Unterschied macht. Ist der zeitliche Unterschied minimal, ziehe ich aber in jedem Fall meinen Händler vor, da der eben vor Ort ist.


----------



## NoStyle (8. Juni 2010)

Das "Problem" ist, dass Banshee prinzipiell keine riesen Stückzahlen raushaut, vorallem nicht bei der ersten Serienproduktion. Als ich mein Wildcard bestellt habe war die zweite Charge gerade in Produktion, deshalb meine Wartezeit. Ausserdem glaube ich, dass das Spitfire ein ziemlicher Erfolg für Banshee wird und die wegen der großen Nachfrage einfach überrannt werden. Gleiches könnte auch für das Legend gelten.

Wenn der Zeit- und Kostenfaktor ähnlich ist, würde ich den lokalen Händler auch vorziehen. Vor über zwei Jahren war das Pfund auch richtig im Keller, da habe ich das WC mit Dämpfer und aller Kosten für 1180  bei Freeborn schiessen können, da konnte kein deutscher Händler mitgehen - der Vorteil, wenn Shop und Vertrieb im Falle Freeborn eins sind. Ausserdem werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass Shocktherapy sich nicht gerade um Banshee bemüht ...

Ich hoffe mal für Dich, dass Du doch nicht solange warten musst!

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Condor (8. Juni 2010)

Hat jemand schon ein Spitfire und kann was zur Größe sagen?
Werde mir eins bestellen, tendiere mit ~180-182cm schwer zum Medium mit 590mm effektiven Oberrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (8. Juni 2010)

@Condor:
Ich habe gerade mit 178cm und 80cm Schrittlänge auch eines in M bestellt. Der Rahmen hat fast die gleiche Geo wie mein V.SX, da paßt das bestens. Ich kann gerne Details berichten, sobald meins da und aufgebaut ist.

@NoStyle
Ich mag das Konzept hinter dem Spitfire. Das ist genau das, was ich lange gesucht habe: ein Rahmen mit eher FR-lastiger Geo, aber mit mittlerem Federweg und Gewicht, so daß er auch für lange Touren taugt.

Was den preis angeht, hat mein Händler ganz gut mitgezogen. Als ich bei Freeborn nachgefragt habe, wäre der umgerechnete Preis 1300 Euro gewesen. Das würde er auf jeden Fall auch machen. Jetzt steht also potentiell schnellere Lieferung (Freeborn) versus Vor-Ort-Service (Händler). Mal sehen, wie das ausgeht. Ich kann ja nur gewinnen. Der Preis wird bis zum August bei beiden vermutlich wieder gleich sein.


----------



## Condor (8. Juni 2010)

Danke. Hab gerade auch nochmal Banshee gemailt, weil auf der Webseite steht 590mm (23'')...

23'' sind aber 584.2mm. Antwort war, dass die Millimeterangabe stimmt und die andere gerundet ist.

Damit ist für mich die Sache klar. Jetzt muss ich nur noch so einen Rahmen auftreiben.

Ich bin auch total begeistert von dem Konzept. Da pack ich eine 36er Van rein und bau das Ding als Prügelkarre für lokale Trails auf. Viel Federweg hinten braucht man da eh nicht und wenn die Karre leicht ist kann man vllt auf den ein oder anderen CC Rennen noch ein paar Hobbyfahrer ärgern


----------



## NoStyle (8. Juni 2010)

Ich mag das Spitfire auch, hätte ich nicht schon ein Wildcard wäre das genau mein Bike!

Condor, Größe M sollte passen. Ich bin mit 184cm auch immer zwischen M und L und mein WC mit 587mm Oberrohr und 50mm Vorbau passt perfekt. Gerade als Trailshredderteil würde ich in Deinem Fall eher M als L nehmen.

Bin ja echt mal gespannt auf Eure Spittys ...


----------



## warpax (8. Juni 2010)

Condor schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nur noch so einen Rahmen auftreiben.



Zufällig weiß ich, daß Freeborn noch genau einen Rahmen in Größe M vorrätig haben. Der ist weiß und trägt das Mythic-Logo anstelle dessen von Banshee. Ist aber der gleiche Rahmen, Banshee heißt in UK eben nur Mythic. Bei Bedarf frag mal nach. Dann hätten sie von den vielen Mails an mich ja wenigstens doch noch was Gutes gehabt  Der Preis war auf deren Webseite zuletzt mit 1119,90 GBP angegeben.

Was das Gewicht angeht: meine Ausstattung kommt auf etwa 13,5 Kg. Nicht unbedingt ein Traum für CC-Rennen, aber mit Kindshock-Stütze und Hammerschmidt bin ich wohl auch recht schwer unterwegs. Da ist je nach Aufbau nach unten viel Luft. Der Rahmen selbst liegt bei ca. 2,6 Kg.


----------



## NoStyle (9. Juni 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich da zuschlagen. Bei Freeborn sind die Preise inklusive Dämpfer, in Dschland kommt der on Top noch dazu. Um diesen Preis zu halten muß der deutsche Händler schon sehr kulant sein. Ausserdem ist Freeborn der Vertrieb von Banshee in England und sollte was im Garantiefall sein, hätte man nur den Umstand des Versendens.
Bis zur Eurobike warten wäre mir persönlich zu lange, da ist die Saison so gut wie vorbei (gilt natürlich nur für die Schönwetterfahrer ) ...


----------



## Condor (9. Juni 2010)

Ja, danke für den Tipp. Freeborn hat folgendes auf Lager

- Small und Large in Ano Grey
- Medium in Weiß

Neue Rahmen kommen frühstens Mitte Juli. Trotzdem werd ich mir den weißen nicht holen.
Ich mag weiße Rahmen (bzw. generell Fahrradteile) überhaupt nicht und diese blauen Links bringen dann noch diesen blingbling-Faktor mit sich, den ich nicht haben will.
Würde außerdem immer zu einen anodisierten/eloxierten Rahmen greifen, wenn es diesen ohne Aufpreis gibt. Leichter, unempfindlicher und imho schöner.
Total eilig habe ich es auch nicht. Das Spitfire soll einfach meinen aktuellen Rahmen ersetzen und bis dahin fahr ich dann halt diesen weiter.
Erfahr die Tage ob was in Deutschland geht, ansonsten bestell ich ihn dann in England vor. Hoffentlich ist bis Mitte Juli der Euro noch irgendwas wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (9. Juni 2010)

Jut jut, Mitte/Ende Juli ist auch eine andere Ansage als Eurobike, die im September oder Oktober ist. Wenn Freeborn, dann auf jeden Fall vorbestellen/Anzahlen, sonst sind die ratzfatz weg!

Einen anodisierten Rahmen hatte ich auch mal und kann die Vorzüge vollkommen nachvollziehen - leicht und kratzfest!
Blaues Elox mit weiss geht schon sehr steil - ich mags auch lieber unauffällig, deshalb kommt bei mir auch in diesem Jahr der Lack ab.

Trotzdem: Warten auf irgendwelche Teile ist immer schei55e ... 

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Condor (12. Juni 2010)

Aus Deutschland war meine Info auch, dass es bis zur Eurobike keine Medium Rahmen in ganz Europa gibt. Freeborn meinte eben _frühstens_ Mitte Juli sowie "If you order now then you are guaranteed a frame from the next shipment.".
Hab deshalb auch normal bei Banshee nachgefragt was denn stimmt...

"It depends on who ordered frames. We are running another batch of spitfires right now and I believe that Freeborn was able to order some of these frames. I do not handle distributor orders so I would have to look into it more to be 100%. But I think that Freeborn has some frames on the way ..."

Mal sehen ob das stimmt. Freeborn hat jetzt aufjedenfall ne Bestellung mehr.


----------



## warpax (12. Juni 2010)

Condor, sag mal bitte bescheid, sobald bei Dir ein Liefertermin feststeht. Wenn die viel schneller sind als Cosmic (was mich nicht überraschen würde), ist Freeborn definitiv eine Option.


----------



## Condor (12. Juni 2010)

Mach ich, aber das wird denk ich vllt 2 Wochen vor Lieferung sein und dann ist es vermutlich zu spät um von dieser Lieferung noch einen zu bekommen... falls die denn kommt.


----------



## Condor (16. Juni 2010)

Krieg nächste Woche meinen Rahmen 
Wie auch immer die das gemacht haben, aber für mich war über freeborn einer drinnen.


----------



## warpax (16. Juni 2010)

Das ging ja nun fix. Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Da muß ich dann wohl jetzt meinen Händler anstiften, Cosmic in den Allerwertesten zu treten, damit die Gas geben oder auch nach England umschwenken. Wobei die ja den Preis gleich mal um 100 GBP erhöht haben. Mist, hätte ich mal direkt da bestellt!


----------



## NoStyle (17. Juni 2010)

Cosmic??? Soweit ich informiert bin ist Shock Therapy der Vertrieb für Deutschland und Östereich.

Glückwunsch Condor, wir sind gespannt ;-)


----------



## warpax (17. Juni 2010)

Äh, Du hast natürlich Recht. Shock Therapy.


----------



## NoStyle (17. Juni 2010)

warpax schrieb:


> Äh, Du hast natürlich Recht. Shock Therapy.


Ist doch auch egal, Hauptsache irgendwer macht denen Dampf damit Du den Rahmen zackig bekommst


----------



## Condor (17. Juni 2010)

Wenn die ihren Vertrieb mit Banshee Bikes ähnlich gut machen wie mit Santa Cruz Rädern dann kann man nur noch beten... 
Glaub da kriegt eher BP ihr Loch inner Leitung gestopft als dass die deren Arbeit gescheit nachgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (17. Juni 2010)

Ich weiss, als ehemaliger SC Bullitfahrer und aus Ermangelung der damaligen Verfügbarkeit/Support von Banshee bin auch ich "shocktherapiert", sozusagen quasi ...
Da kam mir ein äusserst bemühter englischer Vertrieb wie Freeborn gerade recht


----------



## warpax (17. Juni 2010)

Jep, Freeborn hat sich auch mir gegenüber ganz schön ins Zeug gelegt. Ich mag jetzt aber trotzdem erstmal meinen Händler vor Ort zum Zuge kommen lassen, weil der erstens auch sehr gute Arbeit macht und weil ich zweitens im Vorfeld so oft hin und her geeiert bin, daß ich jetzt nicht schon wieder damit anfangen will. Wenn die Shocker sich eher als Schnarcher erweisen, wird er als begeisterter Biker aber bestimmt Verständnis dafür haben, wenn ich ausgerechnet den Rahmen dann doch woanders bestelle (wobei er dann dafür fast alle Parts beisteuert).


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Juni 2010)

@ride fx
das es momentan keine legens gibt liegt an dieversen qualitätsproblemen in der fertigung,maßtoleranzen usw.,hat mir nen mk1-fahrer in wibe erzählt,ist mir aber wurst,hab ja eins was super funzt


----------



## ride-FX (19. Juni 2010)

hi,

danke für die info, dann isses mir wirklich das geld nicht wert^^.
das andere ist ja eh schon geordert.


----------



## xMARTINx (19. Juni 2010)

ich kann nur sagen das meinlgend super verarbeitet ist und ich würde es gegen nix eintauschen


----------



## NoStyle (21. Juni 2010)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> @ride fx
> das es momentan keine legens gibt liegt an dieversen qualitätsproblemen in der fertigung,maßtoleranzen usw.,hat mir nen mk1-fahrer in wibe erzählt,ist mir aber wurst,hab ja eins was super funzt


Mal ne Frage: Woher hat der Winterbergermensch denn diese Information? Von Banshee? Von nem Bekannten dessen Bruder jemanden kennt?
In anderen Foren werden immer wieder aktuelle Legends präsentiert und Qualitätsprobleme gab es mal bei den Gleitlagern vor längerer Zeit, aber vor dem Serienproduktionsstart. Wenn das nicht aus einer fundierten Quelle kommt wäre ich mit solchen Aussagen eher vorsichtig, zumal jeder einzelne Rahmen seit einiger Zeit von Jay MacNeil persönlich auf Verarbeitungsqualität geprüft wird, bevor diese an die Vertriebe versendet werden.


----------



## ride-FX (23. Juni 2010)

wenn er ein MKI fährt, müsste er doch zu der auserwählten sorte testfahrern gehören die halbwegs ahnung haben oder nicht?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Juni 2010)

ich hatte nie probleme gehabt mit st , dekor kostenlos , schaltauge kostenlos , immer schnell geantwortet usw


----------



## NoStyle (23. Juni 2010)

ride-FX schrieb:


> wenn er ein MKI fährt, müsste er doch zu der auserwählten sorte testfahrern gehören die halbwegs ahnung haben oder nicht?


Das ist richtig, aber vielleicht liesst Du meinen Post, oder besser noch den Banshee-Blog aufmerksam durch. In Serie ging das MK 2, nicht MK 1. Das ursprünglich angedachte Gleitlagersystem ist durch Kugellager gewechselt worden, dazu Titanachsen usw. Das waren die Ergebnisse der MK 1 Version die darauf hin nachgebessert wurden, weil im Dauertest zu großer Lagerverschleiß auftrat, auch u. A. wegen Materialtoleranzen. Das hat mit der Serienproduktion des MK 2 nichts mehr zu tun.

Zu ST möchte ich nichts mehr sagen - meine Erfahrungen waren nicht so pralle, aber das gehört nicht veröffentlicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (24. Juni 2010)

soo.. freeborn hat gute Arbeit geleistet, meine Karre ist da!
Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Steuersatz.


----------



## warpax (1. Juli 2010)

Condor schrieb:


> soo.. freeborn hat gute Arbeit geleistet, meine Karre ist da!
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Steuersatz.



Wo bleiben die Bilder?


----------



## Condor (17. Juli 2010)

versuche leider immernoch vergeblich schnell einen steuersatz zu bekommen, waren aber bisher auch nur 3 falschlieferungen  ....


----------



## bachmayeah (17. Juli 2010)

ärgerlich, sieht nämlich nach ner menge spass aus...


----------



## warpax (17. Juli 2010)

Condor schrieb:


> versuche leider immernoch vergeblich schnell einen steuersatz zu bekommen, waren aber bisher auch nur 3 falschlieferungen  ....



Oh man, wenn das so weitergeht, ist meins ja noch vor Deinem fertig. Spannend finde ich bloß, daß derzeit scheinbar 9-fach X9-Shifter nicht lieferbar sind. Aber ist ja noch Zeit...

Hast Du denn mal nach eventuellen Alternativen für den ausgewählten Steuersatz geguckt?


----------



## NoStyle (17. Juli 2010)

Wie, drei falsche Lieferungen???
Verdammt, das sieht jetzt schon gut aus, aber warum dieser großzügige Einsatz von Lenkerband, die Kettenstrebe zu Schützen reicht doch völlig?

Warpax, wo bleiben Deine Teaser-Pics?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (17. Juli 2010)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Warpax, wo bleiben Deine Teaser-Pics?



Momentan könnte ich nur Anbauteile fotografieren. Die sind dafür fast alle schon da. Der Rahmen dazu kommt leider frühestens Ende August.


----------



## NoStyle (17. Juli 2010)

Uh, schade dass es doch so lange dauert  Bleibt die Hoffnung auf einen goldenen Herbst!
Btw, Condor, Dein Rahmen ist von Freeborn, oder? Wie kommst Du da an die Banshee-Decals?


----------



## Condor (17. Juli 2010)

*Lenkerband:* hat seinen Grund. Besonders hinten innen an der Sitzstrebe schlÃ¤gt die Kette gern an und die Sitzstrebe nur bis zur HÃ¤lfte umwickeln sieht nicht aus.
So ist auch die SchaltzughÃ¼lle mitfixiert und fÃ¼r einem Bombenangriff gesichert.
AuÃerdem kostet die ******* nur 3,30â¬ bei rose, ich habs halt

*Decals:* "I can supply a medium ano grey Spitfire frame right now, from stock labelled as Banshee." ... ist von Freeborn, woher der jetzt kommt weiÃ ich nicht. vllt verkaufen die an Nicht-Inselbewohner in Europe die Rahmen immer als Banshees.

Leider sind die Dinger drauflackiert HÃ¤tte den Rahmen sehr gern clean gehabt. WeiÃe Anbauteile gehn in meinen Augen gar nicht, aber selbst die weiÃen Decals stÃ¶ren mich schon... Muss ich mit leben oder halt schwarz "drÃ¼berstreichen"

*Steuersatz:* Wenn ihr eine 1 1/8 Gabel habt und unten eine flache Lagerschale wollt, dann schaut es sehr sehr schlecht aus. Da gibts es imho nur 3 MÃ¶glichkeiten

- _Cane Creek:_ man kann auf der US Homepage beliebig Sachen zusammenstellen, leider verschicken die nur an Nord-Amerika. Ãber den deutschen Vertrieb gehts vllt auch irgendwie, ist aber wohl preislich nicht attraktiv

- _Hope:_ da lag das Ãbel meiner Warterei. Ein groÃer aachener Onlineversender mit Ladenlokal hatte die Kombi online, die ich genau gebraucht habe.... zuerst kam der mit hoher Schale (reduziert), dann mit flacher Schale aber dafÃ¼r unten 1.5 (nicht reduziert) und anschlieÃend sollte er mir im Lager zusammengebastelt werden, was die dann aber doch nicht gemacht haben.
Endstand ist: so wie er auf der Homepage stand, ist er angeblich nicht bestellbar und FlexibilitÃ¤t ist auch ein Fremdwort

Jetzt hab ich bei go-cycle.de einmal kurz nachgefragt und die meinten das sei kein Problem. Dieser Steuersatz ist das, nur mit flacher Schale.
Ob die den so kaufen kÃ¶nnen oder einfach nur ein Ticken flexibler sind, ist mir egal, solang das klappt

- _Acros:_ AisX-225R heiÃt das gute StÃ¼ck. Ist eine Kombi aus oben Ai-22 und unten Ai-25.
Das gibts nur Probleme mit der Lieferzeit. Wird auch nirgends gelistet, da der angeblich erst zu Eurobike offiziell rauskommt.


----------



## P3 Killa (17. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mein Rampant auch von Freeborn und war auch sehr überascht das ich Banshee Decals und nicht Mythic hab, aber is ja auch egal...
Schön das Spitfire, könnte ich auch glatt schwach werden


----------



## NoStyle (17. Juli 2010)

Ach mann, das ist doch schei55e mit dem Steuersatz 
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe brauchst Du unten Semi-Integriert wegen Fox 36, oben normal oder auch Semi-Integriert, beides für 1 1/8, oder? Mich wundert nur, das z.B. Acros da nicht helfen kann? Die haben doch mal bei der Einführung von Tapered damit geworben, dass man die Steuersätze beliebig mixen kann, wieso geht das jetzt nicht mehr? 

Toller neuer Standard - ausser den Gabelherstellern (die das initiiert haben) kann wohl kaum ein Aftermarket-Supplier mithalten, dabei gibts Tapered jetzt schon locker zwei Jahre!

Wegen den Decals war ich etwas verwundert, denn normalerweise ist Banshee in UK als Mythic gelabelt - da hat Freeborn wohl den ein oder anderen Rahmen, der für USA bestimmt war, promt einkassiert 

Ich hoffe sehr für Dich, dass sich das Steuersatzproblem unkompliziert löst. Nichts ist übler als wegen einem Bauteil nicht fahren zu können!

Viele Grüße


----------



## warpax (17. Juli 2010)

Condor schrieb:


> *Lenkerband:* hat seinen Grund. Besonders hinten innen an der Sitzstrebe schlägt die Kette gern an und die Sitzstrebe nur bis zur Hälfte umwickeln sieht nicht aus.



Danke für den Hinweis. Wie schauts denn auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt aus? Ich will eine Hammerschmidt (22er Blatt) verbauen. Da sollte es doch eigentlich keine Probleme geben, oder?



Condor schrieb:


> *Steuersatz:* Wenn ihr eine 1 1/8 Gabel habt und unten eine flache Lagerschale wollt, dann schaut es sehr sehr schlecht aus. Da gibts es imho nur 3 Möglichkeiten



Insgesamt sind Taper-Reducer nicht so häufig, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Mir fielen neben den von Dir Genannten nur noch Reset Konan A3 oder B3 ein, wenn die Schale unten flach sein soll. Kostet dann aber auch gleich schlappe 150 Euronen...


----------



## Condor (19. Juli 2010)

@Nostyle...

nicht ganz. Das Spitfire hat ja ein tapered Steuerrohr.
Da muss oben was eingepresst werden mit 44mm und unten mit 49.61mm.
Das bedeuetet für oben braucht man eine semi-integrierte Schale. Die sind immer für 1 1/8 Gabeln gedacht.
Unten ist 49.61mm das Maß für 1.5 Steuersätze. Da ich aber eine 1 1/8 Gabel habe, muss das eben noch auf 1 1/8 reduziert werden.
Das ist alles ganz üblich und keine Seltenheit.
Auch Reduziersteuersätze von 1.5 auf 1 1/8 Gabeln mit 1.5 oben und unten sowie flachen Schalen gibt es viele.
Nur wenn man die oben genannte Kombi benötigt und dann noch zusätzlich auf eine flache untere Lagerschale angewiesen ist, guckt man in die Röhre.

Der Hope fällt jetzt auch offiziell raus. Meine letzte Hoffung go-cycle musste auch passen!

Damit beschränkt sich die Auswahl auf 2 Stück, teuer und arschteuer.
Anders ausgedrückt, Acros AisX-225R oder Reset Konan D3.
Den Acros gibts z.Z. wohl nur in Rot (mir zu pimpig).... damit bleibt keine Auswahl mehr.... 

Oh man, hätte ich doch vorher gewußt, dass der Rahmen so wählerisch in Sachen Steuersätzen ist....

@warpax... wo gibts denn den reset konan für 150? Ich find den nur für noch mehr...


----------



## NoStyle (19. Juli 2010)

Das meinte ich ja: oben 1 1/8 Semi-Integriert und unten von 1.5 auf 1 1/8 Reduziert/Semi-Integriert. Da haben viele Komponentenhersteller bei EinfÃ¼hrung von Tapered getÃ¶nt, dass man die bislang verfÃ¼gbaren SteuersÃ¤tze vorlÃ¤ufig kombinieren kann, bis man fertige Konfigurationen anbietet, damit man nicht zwei SteuersÃ¤tze kaufen muss. Zumindest war das die Antwort von Acros, Chris King, Cane Creek auf damalige Nachfrage. Und jetzt erst, nach Ã¼ber zwei Jahren, kommen solche Konfigurationen zur Eurobike?!?
Hast Du mal bei Acros direkt nachgefragt? Das kann doch kein Problem sein, Dir einen Ai-22 fÃ¼r oben und einen Ai-25 fÃ¼r unten zu Verkaufen, 99,50 â¬ plus Versand und fertig!
Hast Du auch mal andere Firmen in Betracht gezogen, FSA z.B.?
Abgesehen davon, der Rahmen ist gar nicht so wÃ¤hlerisch, Du brauchst nen flachen fÃ¼r unten wegen der groÃen Fox, oben muss das nicht unbedingt sein, oder?


----------



## Condor (19. Juli 2010)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hast Du mal bei Acros direkt nachgefragt?


Das war ja das erste was ich getan habe.... die haben mir gesagt, dass meine gewünschte Kombi mit oben Ai-22 und unten Ai-25 "AisX-225R" heißt und ich mich an einen Händler wenden soll..



> Das kann doch kein Problem sein, Dir einen Ai-22 für oben und einen Ai-25 für unten zu Verkaufen, 99,50  plus Versand und fertig!


könnte man meinen, ja 



> Hast Du auch mal andere Firmen in Betracht gezogen, FSA z.B.?


mir ist alles recht. aber kein händler bastelt dir steuersätze zusammen, wenn dies nicht so direkt vom hersteller kommt.



> Abgesehen davon, der Rahmen ist gar nicht so wählerisch, Du brauchst nen flachen für unten wegen der großen Fox, oben muss das nicht unbedingt sein, oder?


Natürlich war das auf meine Kombi bezogen.


----------



## warpax (19. Juli 2010)

Condor schrieb:


> @warpax... wo gibts denn den reset konan für 150? Ich find den nur für noch mehr...



Ernsthaft?! Bei Reset selbst ist der in Einzelteilen zusammenstellbar und da kosten beide Teile jeweils 70 bzw. 75 Euro. Der D3 käme zum Beispiel 145 Euro. Ich hatte aus dem Foto auf der Banshee Seite geschlossen, daß das oben ein Ahead sein müsse, weil der so hoch aussah?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (19. Juli 2010)

aktuelle Preisliste

Jetzt scheinen die "einfacherere" Preise zu haben... egal welche Kombi, alles kostet gleich viel (mehr) 
Ich nehme mal an, dass die Webseitenpreise nicht mehr stimmen.
Werd ich aber nachfragen.


----------



## NoStyle (19. Juli 2010)

Wow, die Preise bei Reset sind fernab von gut und böse!
FSA wäre vielleicht eine Alternative, da a) um einiges günstiger und b) die in der Gravity-Serie Deine gesuchte Kombo haben sollten.


----------



## Condor (19. Juli 2010)

Wie soll denn der Steuersatz von FSA heiÃen?
Mir ist kein einziges FSA Tapered Steuersatz bekannt, gescheige denn einer mit "zerostack" reduziert unten und oben semi-integriert 1 1/8.
Glaub mir, ich hab echt schon viele Hersteller abgeklappert.
Von Acros, Reset und Cane Creek gibt es was, das wars.
Mit Cane Creek wÃ¤re ich vom PreisleistungsverhÃ¤ltnis Ã¼berglÃ¼cklich, wenn wir denn in den USA wohnen wÃ¼rden  ...
Versand + Zoll dÃ¼rfte a) zu teuer sein & b) versenden die nicht hierher..... bleibt somit wirklich nur Acros + Reset.
Acros grad nicht lieferbar in schwarz => bleibt nur Reset fÃ¼r 180â¬.... das ist echt zum MÃ¤use melken.




NoStyle schrieb:


> Das meinte ich ja: oben 1 1/8 Semi-Integriert und unten von 1.5 auf 1 1/8 Reduziert/Semi-Integriert.



btw. semi-integriert bezieht sich auf einen Standard, der 44mm Durchmesser hat.
Ein 1.5 reduziert Steuersatz mit flacher Lagerschale unten ist demnach nicht semi-integriert.... glaub deshalb reden wir was aneinander vorbei


----------



## warpax (19. Juli 2010)

Condor schrieb:


> Jetzt scheinen die "einfacherere" Preise zu haben... egal welche Kombi, alles kostet gleich viel (mehr)
> Ich nehme mal an, dass die Webseitenpreise nicht mehr stimmen.
> Werd ich aber nachfragen.



Das ist ja mal tückisch... Nicht, daß der Steuersatz für 145 ein Schnapper gewesen wäre (ohne die Qualität kleinreden zu wollen).


----------



## Surtre (20. Juli 2010)

Condor schrieb:


> aktuelle Preisliste
> 
> Jetzt scheinen die "einfacherere" Preise zu haben... egal welche Kombi, alles kostet gleich viel (mehr)
> Ich nehme mal an, dass die Webseitenpreise nicht mehr stimmen.
> Werd ich aber nachfragen.



Andersherum passts: Die pdf-Preisliste ist veraltet.
http://reset-racing.de/reset/preise.html


----------



## NoStyle (20. Juli 2010)

Eine flache Lagerschale unten, die von 1.5 auf 1 1/8 reduziert, ist nicht Semi-Integriert? Au mann, man lernt nie aus!

Mit FSA habe ich mich promt vertan! Ich dachte an den Gravity SX, baut oben und unten flach, allerdings unten doch 1.5 und nicht reduziert.
Aber mal ehrlich: mit zwei FSA-Steuersätzen kommt immer noch billiger als mit Reset!


----------



## Condor (22. Juli 2010)

so... go-cycle konnte mir doch den gewünschten Hope Steuersatz liefern 







Die erste Testfahrt war sehr vielversprechend.


----------



## warpax (22. Juli 2010)

Echt chic. Jetzt müßte nur noch der Drehknopf der Fox auch in blau sein und es wäre perfekt.


----------



## Matthias247 (22. Juli 2010)

Sehr geil. Nur mit 1fach an dem Rad würde ich wohl nicht klarkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (22. Juli 2010)

oh ja! richtig geil!!! was mich leicht stört ist das hinten keine windcutter drauf ist und die blauen goodrige, aber das sind kleinigkeiten die rein optisch sind! hammer bike aufjedenfall!!!


----------



## _coco_ (23. Juli 2010)

Guuuuute Moppe !


----------



## User85319 (23. Juli 2010)

Überkrasses Rad....

==> Pornothread


----------



## NoStyle (23. Juli 2010)

Cool, das ging ja dann doch schön schnell mit dem Steuersatz 
Und? Wie fährt sich der Bock?
Müsste ich promt mal nach Bonn kommen auf ne Probefahrt 

Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Condor (23. Juli 2010)

Moin..

joah mir taugt die Karre super.
Ich war mit 1,82m immer zwischen M und L Rahmen.
Dieser Rahmen hat mit 590mm Oberohrlänge genau die gewünschte Größe, ungefähr 1cm länger als mein verkauftes Reign in M.
Allein dadurch fühle ich mich schonmal sehr wohl auf dem Radl.
Der Lenkwinkel und das tiefe Tretlager runden die perfekte Geometrie für mich ab.
Leider ist mein linkes Knie seit über einem Jahr kaputt und ich muss nun mit dem rechten Fuß vorne fahren, was sich für mich immernoch falsch anfühlt. Anders geht es leider aber nicht.
Deshalb kann ich die Karre noch nicht optimal prügeln.
Kurvenverhalten ist aufgrund der Geometrie ein Traum.
Rahmengewicht liegt bei ~3,2kg mit Dämpfer, das sind 600g weniger als mein Reign.
Das merkt man auch!
Meiner Meinung nach geht das Ding auch sehr gern aufs Hinterrad.
Ob das jetzt am Rahmen liegt oder daran, dass ich nicht mehr ganz so gebückt auf dem Rad sitze, weiß ich nicht...
tjo... ein bischen Wippen selbst im Sitzen beim Bergauffahren ist schon vorhanden. Das kann man nicht abstreiten. Mein Cove Shocker verhält sich dazu neutraler.
Für mich liegt das aber nicht in einem Bereich, wo es mich stört.
Für alle anderen gibt es ja das Propedal am Dämpfer. Hab ich auch mal probiert, funktioniert.
Ansonsten liest man oft, dass die Buchsen (das Spitfire hat ja keine Kugellager) erstmal eingefahren werden müssen, bis der Hinterbau sensibel anspricht.
Auf dem ersten "Parkplatztest" hat man davon nichts bemerkt, aber nachdem ich den ersten schnellen ruppigen Trail gefahren bin, muss ich dem zustimmen.
z.Z. ist es recht sensibel bei langsamen/mittelschnellen Stößen und bei sehr schnellen Schlägen wirkt der Hinterbau (noch) recht träge.
Wenn sich das aber wie erwartet gibt, bin ich seeehr glücklich mit meiner Wahl 

P.S. die Karre steht in Aachen


----------



## NoStyle (23. Juli 2010)

Von mir aus komm ich auch nach Aachen 

Richtig, Gleitlager haben einen ganz kleinen minimalen Widerstand, der Hinterbau bewegt sich nicht ganz so freigängig wie bei Kugellagern. Allerdings relativiert sich das. Zur Not müsstest Du mal alle Schrauben lösen, ordentlich schmieren und dann mit Loctide nur handfest zuschrauben. Es kann manchmal sein, dass die Schrauben Seitens der Manufaktur zu feste angezogen sind, war bei meinem Wildcard auch so und das hat Kugellager mit Dichtungsringen.
Was Du beschreibst hört sich aber eher nach einer noch nicht finalen Dämpfereinstellung an, das dürfte nichts mit der Lagerung zutun haben. Und das Wippen bekommst Du bestimmt auch noch gemildert! Und ja, Banshee trifft bei der Geo den Nagel auf den Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (23. Juli 2010)

Das es gerne aufs Hinterrad geht erstaunt mich ja. Die Kiste (inkl. der Kettenstreben) ist ja ziemlich lang. 

Wie ist das Schluckvermögen im Vergleich zum Reign (das ich ja auch hab)? Kannnst du aber vermutlich wegen dem noch nicht so sensiblen Hinterbau noch nicht richtig einschätzen. 
Würds ja auch echt gerne mal probefahren, aber das dürfte schwer werden.


----------



## NoStyle (6. August 2010)

Sorry wenn ich dem Besitzer vorweg greife! Ich hoffe er ist nicht nachtragend, aber das MUSS hier rein.
Ein wunderschönes Legend vom User "Mono6":


----------



## Masira (6. August 2010)

boah, das spitfire ist extrem pornös! extremer haben-will-faktor setzt ein! ^^


----------



## warpax (6. August 2010)

Das Legend ist auch echt fett. Sind die Farben von dem Bild nachbearbeitet? Sieht irgendwie "hyperreal" aus (hieß das so?).


----------



## Masira (6. August 2010)

könnte ein hdr sein, aber auch andere photoshop effekte die so einen "hard look" produzieren. da ist so ziemlich alles gedreht was geht


----------



## warpax (6. August 2010)

Echt gut geworden. Ich mag sowas ja. Sieht vorne fast dreidimensional aus. Nur hinten wirkt es dann leider ein wenig "flach".


----------



## Matthias247 (6. August 2010)

Echt hübsches Legend.

Mal ne Frage an alle Rune/Spitfire/Rampant Fahrer: Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit den Gleitlagern? 
Ist das Ansprechverhalten schlechter als bei kugelgelagerten Rahmen?
Wie lange halten die Dinger und schmiert ihr die regelmäßig ab?


----------



## Masira (6. August 2010)

gleich die nächste frage, mich hat das spitfire da oben extrem heiß gemacht ^^ hat jemand ein bild von nem XL spitfire rahmen? und wo gibts den rahmen zu kaufen, google findet nichts?! 0o


----------



## Matthias247 (6. August 2010)

Ja!





























Wie alle Rahmen siehts halt bei XL nicht mehr so ganz hübsch aus.

Kein XL aber porn:


----------



## Masira (6. August 2010)

ha, super, danke! das XL sieht aber leider wirklich etwas abturnend aus, schade. 
(falls du mal zum vergleich noch ein paar bilder von einem L hast, gerne per pm ^^ )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (6. August 2010)

Eins bekommste:




In L gehts denke ich in Ordnung.

Den Rest darfst du dir hier einfach selbst raussuchen 
In anderen Themen sind noch einige mehr.


----------



## Masira (6. August 2010)

ah, spitze! das L kann sich wiederrum sehen lassen 
jetzt müsste man da mal an ein echtes rankommen um es zu testen, damn ^^


----------



## Matthias247 (6. August 2010)

Besorg gleich mal eins in M mit dazu, will auch testen. Würde dafür dann sogar nach Bayreuth kommen 
Und noch Rune.


----------



## Masira (7. August 2010)

naja, wenn umstieg, dann die ganze "crew"  sprich decolocsta würde auch mit umsteigen von pitch auf "spitty" und der bräuchte ein M  
der is mindestens genauso angefixt wie ich, hihi. aber mal sehn, das pitch ist schon enorm toll ^^


----------



## Matthias247 (7. August 2010)

Achso, deco fährt ja das Pitch ja auch schon wieder viel zu lange 
Aber ein echter Ersatz, zumindest im Hinblick auf Bikeparktauglichkeit und so, wäre ja wohl eher das Rune.

Mir fehlt aber auch irgendwie das Zwischending zwischen den beiden. Das Spitfire dürfte auch hintern gerne 150mm haben, während das Rune etwas tiefer, flacher und einen steileren Sitzwinkel haben dürfte. Basteln sich aber ja einige mit speziellen Steuersätzen so hin.


----------



## NoStyle (7. August 2010)

Für ein Spitfire in M könnte ich mich auch noch erwärmen, besser noch mit M Oberrohr und S Sitzrohr 
Allerdings bin ich kein grosser Fan von Hinterbauten mit virtuellem Drehpunkt.


----------



## Irvine78 (7. August 2010)

also ich bin mit meinem rune was tiefe und sitzwinkel angeht sehr zufrieden. wobei man ganz klar sagen muss, dass es doch eher auf den spass bei der abfahrt ausgelegt ist ;-)


----------



## NoStyle (7. August 2010)

Irvine78 schrieb:


> ... wobei man ganz klar sagen muss, dass es doch eher auf den spass bei der abfahrt ausgelegt ist ;-)


Das ist bei jedem Bike von Banshee so


----------



## decolocsta (7. August 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Achso, deco fährt ja das Pitch ja auch schon wieder viel zu lange
> Aber ein echter Ersatz, zumindest im Hinblick auf Bikeparktauglichkeit und so, wäre ja wohl eher das Rune.
> 
> Mir fehlt aber auch irgendwie das Zwischending zwischen den beiden. Das Spitfire dürfte auch hintern gerne 150mm haben, während das Rune etwas tiefer, flacher und einen steileren Sitzwinkel haben dürfte. Basteln sich aber ja einige mit speziellen Steuersätzen so hin.



 ne, ich bleib beim pitch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (14. August 2010)

Masira: Noch ein brauchbar aussehendes XL, wenn man mal nicht auf den Sattel sieht:









Aber wo können wir jetzt probefahren?


----------



## Condor (19. August 2010)

so, bin inzwischen das Radel mehr gefahren.
Die Geschichte mit dem Wippen muss ich zurückziehen, davon merk ich nichts mehr.
Fahre komplett ohne Propedal und bergauf im Sitzen ist bei mir der Hinterbau nun ruhig.

Fahre den Dämpfer mit 145psi und 2 (von 7) Klicks Zugstufe.
2 Klicks klingt wenig, aber das für mich schon das Optimum. 3 Klicks wären mir zu langsam.
(Vllt ändert sich das, wenn man alle Lager mal ordentlich fettet?!)
So funktioniert nun der Hinterbau für mich wie er soll.
Ich müsste so um die 82kg mit Klamotten wiegen, aber habe mich und meine Räder seit Jahren nicht gewogen.

Zum Federweg. Ich vermisse keinen cm mehr!
Ich hab mir den Rahmen als Trailrakete gekauft und genau dafür halte ich es für optimal.
Das ist einfach ein super Kompromiss zwischen Vorwärtsdrang (bergauf und ab) und Schluckvermögen.

Hauptaufgabe für den Hinterbau: viiiiele Wurzelfelder mit hoher Geschwindigkeit, sinnfreie Kicker ohne Landung (scheint hier im Kreis Tradition zu sein!?), paar Doubles und Drops bis maximal 2m. Für den Freeride in Willingen wird es auch super sein.

Da würde es keinen Sinn machen das Mehrgewicht von einem Rune mitzuschleppen. Mal abgesehn davon, dass es mir in gleicher Größe zu kurz wäre.
Fahrbar ist so oder so eh alles mit einem Hardtail.

Die 36er Van passt imho. Fan von Absenkfunktionen bin ich nie gewesen und vermisse somit auch keine. Wo ich eine solche wirklich wirklich (!) bräuchte, schiebe ich eh aufgrund des 36er Kettenblattes. Das kommt pro Tour vllt einmal 100m vor, wow.
Dafür habe ich Bergab nie Probleme mit abspringender Kette, dass ist mir viel wichtiger.
Ich weiß es gibt Leute die gleiches von 2fach-Kettenführungen behaupten, aber ich hatte mit solchen nur Probleme.
160/128mm passt meiner Meinung nach in diesem Bike.
Durch die Einbauhöhe habe ich den Lenkwinkel (flach wie möglich) und die Tretlagerhöhe (333mm, tiefer muss wirklich nicht sein) wie ich es mir wünsche und zu hoch ist die Front auch nicht, ich habe einen 1cm Spacer untern Vorbau und einen Lowrise-Lenker. Passt.
Ne Pike mit einem hohen Steuersatz anstatt einen mit flacher Lagerschale würde es auch tun, aber so hat man halt noch 1-2 cm mehr Reverse für Sektionen wo man mit zu hoher Geschwindigkeit reinballert. Im Durchschnitt nutze ich so 13-14cm, ich habe die Gabel lieber etwas härter. Die 36 anstatt einer Pike hab ich genommen weil sie halt rumlag.

Achja, wenn man eher zum kleineren Rahmen tendiert würde ich bei der Sattelstütze zu einer mit Offset greifen. Durch den recht steilen Sitzwinkel sitzt man beim Bergauffahren eher gedrungen mit einer geraden Sattelstütze wie z.B. der Thomson Elite.
15-20mm Offset halte ich hier für angebracht, werde ich bei Gelegenheit noch austauschen.


----------



## warpax (19. August 2010)

Wenn die Aussagen aus Kanada stimmen, sollte mein Rahmen ja auch schon auf dem Schiff Richtung Europa sein. Nach dem Bericht kann ich noch weniger warten


----------



## mugggel (23. August 2010)

Mein Baby


----------



## dh-fabrikk (23. August 2010)

Wie zu Bender´s Zeiten!

Sattel und Lenker tauschen, dann ist es gleich ne Nummer schöner


----------



## mugggel (23. August 2010)

Ja genau! Da solls auch hingehören 

Lenker sind bereits diese hier verbaut:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/709781


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (25. August 2010)

Schöne Bikes hier !


----------



## Condor (16. September 2010)

So, hab jetzt meinen Spitty etwas Aufmerksamkeit gegeben.
Dabei musste ich feststellen, dass sich die Verschraubung der hinteren Achse am Lower-Link von selbst gelößt hat, trotz Loctite werksmäßig.
War aber nicht so schlimm.

Ich habe eben den kompletten Hinterbau zerlegt.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Schmiernippelfunktion eigentlich nicht gegebn sein dürfte. Die Rillen auf der Oberfläche der Achse gehen nicht komplett bis außen, somit sollte man eigentlich gar kein Fett "komplett durch" spritzen können sondern nur einmal das ganze füllen können. Falls ich da falsch liege, dann korrigiert mich bitte.
Aber mei, dann nimmt man halt die Achsen komplett raus, säubert alles und fettet manuell.
Bei mir waren werkseitig übrigens nur die unteren Achsen geschmiert, die oberen waren trocken.
Anschließen habe ich dann nach und nach jede, gefettete, Achse einzeln angezogen und gerade spielfrei eingestellt sowie mit Loctite gesichert.
Wenn man mit den Schrauben einwenig rumspielt und den Widerstand sowie das Spiel beim Bewegen des Hinterbaus dabei beobachtet, dann kann man sehr schön sehen, wieviel einen Tick zuviel/zuwenig ist.

Resultat: Der Hinterbau spricht jetzt schon ne gute Ecke besser an. Für ähnlichen Sag brauche ich nun 5-10psi mehr Druck im Dämpfer.
Als gucken sich das aufn Trail auszahlt.


----------



## NoStyle (16. September 2010)

Hi Condor,

falls Du es nicht schon kennst: Hier gibt es reichlich zum Spitfire, auch gerade was Wartung betrifft. Deiner Beschreibung nach hast Du aber glaube ich fast alles richtig gemacht.

Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Irvine78 (29. September 2010)

die 2011er legends


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (1. Oktober 2010)

kann mir mal jemand sagen wo ich ein legend mk II günstig her bekomme, gern auch per pm.


----------



## NoStyle (1. Oktober 2010)

Hier:
Günstig ist bei so einem hochwertigen Frame aber relativ ...


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (1. Oktober 2010)

freeborn kenn ich natürlich, ich würd den rahmen nur lieber in deutschland kaufen. vll kennt ja jemand nen shop der nen medium mk II da hat? wer was weiß, ich bin um jede antwort oder pm dankbar.


----------



## warpax (1. Oktober 2010)

Ob das ein Shop da hat, weiß ich nicht. Der Deutsche Importeur ist auf jeden Fall Shock Therapy, bei denen eigentlich jeder Händler bestellen können sollte. 

Ich warte übrigens immer noch auf mein Spitty. Ärgerlich, da ich ab Montag eine Woche Urlaub hätte. Laut ST wird es aber in der nächsten Lieferung von Banshee sein. Wann immer das auch sein mag, kann mir aber scheinbar derzeit keiner sagen. Hab schon überlegt, direkt an Banshee eine Mail zu schreiben.


----------



## NoStyle (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich persönlich glaube, dass man Banshee/Mythic-Rahmen eher über Freeborn beziehen kann. Dieser Shop hat die besseren Konditionen, steht im direkten Kontakt mit Banshee und ist wesentlich bestellfreudiger bzw. hat eher mal Rahmen vorrätig, da Freeborn gleichzeitig auch Vertrieb ist. Dort kommen mehr Chargen im Jahr an als bei ST. Nichts gegen Shock-Therapy, aber die haben Banshee halt nur im Programm, featuren die Marke aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## warpax (1. Oktober 2010)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Shock-Therapy, aber die haben Banshee halt nur im Programm, featuren die Marke aber nicht wirklich.



Das deckt sich mit Aussagen, die ich von Händlern gehört habe. Und da offenbar das Schreiben einer Mail, um einen ungefähren Liefertermin in Erfahrung zu bringen, zuviel ist, auch mit meinen Erfahrungen. Bei Freeborn bekam ich auf jede Mail super schnell, freundlich und hilfreich Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (2. Oktober 2010)

Deswegen empfehle ich (leidergottes!!!), Banshee-Rahmen über Freeborn zu beziehen. Ich kann Leute verstehen, die lieber bei Ihrem deutschen Händler kaufen möchten, aber im Falle einer Garantie kann der auch nur den Rahmen zum Vertrieb schicken und der Dinge harren. Bei Freeborn landet man direkt beim Vertrieb und meine Erfahrungen mit Jim und John sind sehr positiv.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann ST leider auch sonst nicht empfehlen, zumindest ist die Versorgung mit Santa Cruz Rahmen auch ein Trauerspiel.


----------



## NoStyle (2. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ich war im Fall eines Crash-Replacements meines alten Bullit-Hinterbaus auch sehr unangenehm überrascht. Aber jetzt ist genug gegen ST "gewettert"  zumal Freeborn derzeit, was Banshee und Devinci betrifft, fantastische Angebote hat.

Da hier schon länger kein Userbike mehr gepostet wurde nochmals meins, allerdings ohne Updates (Reifen, Bremsen, Steuersatz), die reiche ich bei Gelegenheit nach ...


----------



## Julz13 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ach hier sollen Bilder gepostet werden!?
Na dann: Meine Sense


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Oktober 2010)

also wenn hier bilder rein sollen , dann mach ich das mal mit meiner ex


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Oktober 2010)

wieso zickt das hier so ?


----------



## bachmayeah (17. Oktober 2010)

weil du des falsch machst?
nimm quasi den direktlink des fotos der auf .jpg endet oder den bb-code den man unterhalb des bildes kopieren kann..


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Oktober 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Oktober 2010)

dann eben so  ..... weine meinem scream etwas hinterher


----------



## NoStyle (18. Oktober 2010)

Dem Julz13 sing Sensending noch ens in jross 










Gefällt


----------



## warpax (9. November 2010)

Hoppla, Seite 4... Ich hoffe, das ist nicht die Schuld von ST. Ich hab jedenfalls heute eine Mail meines Händlers bekommen, daß mein Spitty bei ihm im Keller steht. Nachdem er letztens noch ein wenig Streit mit ST deswegen hatte (bei dem unter anderem ein Satz a la "dann soll er doch das Ding in England bestellen" fiel ), hat er es nun abgeholt. Leider ist er gerade im Urlaub, so daß es vor nächster Woche nichts wird. Man, was für eine Folter


----------



## NoStyle (10. November 2010)

warpax schrieb:


> ... "dann soll er doch das Ding in England bestellen"...


*hust* soviel dann jetzt auch bitte zum Thema ST *hust*
Mensch, das wurde aber auch langsam mal Zeit mit dem Rahmen, freut mich sehr für Dich 

Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## frontside (20. November 2010)

HI,

ich habe eine Banshee Infoseite gemacht. Schaut mal www.bansheerider.com
ich versuche so aktuell zu sein wie es eben geht. stehe mit banshee in gutem kontakt und kann also einiges an support geben.

ride banshee 

gjovi


----------



## warpax (21. November 2010)

Mein Gefährt ist gestern endlich fertig gewesen und auch gleich standesgemäß eingeweiht worden. Das Teil macht sauspaß! 

Ein Foto gibt es, sobald ich eins habe (keine Kamera bei mir vorhanden).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (23. November 2010)

frontside schrieb:


> ... stehe mit banshee in gutem kontakt und kann also einiges an support geben ...


Was heisst das denn im Kleingedruckten und Detail???


----------



## trailterror (23. November 2010)

zervus banshee freunde,

kenn mich mit der marke net so gut aus.

1. wieviel wiegt das rune nackt eigentlich, also nur kader, ohne dämpfer...

2. was ist die vorgeschlagene und maximale einbaulänge des dämpfers?

3. gabel mit wieviel FW wird empfohlen? max. freigegeben?

4. hat es die uphillfähigkeit eines all mountains, und die einsteckqualitäten eines light freeriders? 

5. parkfreigabe?

vielen dank


----------



## san_andreas (23. November 2010)

Schau dir doch erstmal das hier an: http://www.bansheebikes.com/rune.html


----------



## NoStyle (23. November 2010)

trailterror schrieb:


> zervus banshee freunde,
> 
> kenn mich mit der marke net so gut aus.
> 
> ...


Hallo trailterror,

für die Fragen 1 - 3 gibt es hier und hier reichlich Information. Für die Frage 4 kann man sich hier mal durchlesen - 33 Reviews sollten auskunftsfähig sein. Frage 5 kann man glaube ich, für alle Bikes mit "ja" beantworten. 

Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## trailterror (23. November 2010)

schade für die spärlichen informationen...

ich war vor meinen ersten post natürlich bereits auf den seiten....

fand sie relativ unübersichtlich und ich hatte wenig zeit lange zu suchen...

naja, trotzdem danke


----------



## NoStyle (23. November 2010)

trailterror schrieb:


> schade für die spärlichen informationen...
> 
> ich war vor meinen ersten post natürlich bereits auf den seiten....
> 
> ...


Sorry trailterror, aber welche Informationen konntest Du denn auf der Bansheepage nicht finden? 
1. Gewicht: 6,22 lbs ohne Dämpfer
2. Dämpferlänge: 7,875"x2,25"
3. Gabel: alles mit einer Einbaulänge von 530mm (z.B. Pike oder Revelation) bis hin zu 575mm (z.B. Totem) mit Zerostack-Steuersatz

Steht doch alles unter "About" oder "Spec", was relativ einfach zu finden ist. Das Umrechnen schaffst Du schon 

4. Für die Reviews musst Du dir halt etwas Zeit nehmen und etwas Englisch können, dann wirst Du erfahren, dass das Rune das Bike für alles ist, gut bergauf geht, seine Stärken aber besonders (wie alle Banshees) bergab hat, dank der guten Federung und passender Geometrie. Ausserdem lässt sich der systembedingte leichte Pedalrückschlag mit einem 24er oder 26er KB verhindern und die Gleitlager brauchen ebbes mehr Pflege als Kugellager. Desweiteren wirst Du erfahren, dass der Rahmen, besonders der Hinterbau (wie bei allen Banshees) steifer ist als Dirk Digglers Pornofleischpimmel.

5. Ja doch

Nimm es bitte nicht persönlich und hoffentlich verderben Dir die "spärlichen" Infos hier nicht den Spass an der Marke, aber Banshee ist hier nicht oft vertreten und ein wenig Zeit für Vorabrechersche sollte man sich schon nehmen.

Also, nix für Ungut und viele Grüße 
Toddy


----------



## haha (23. November 2010)

wehe wenn mir jemand kommt mit: das is dochn mythic, gehört hier nich rein


----------



## NoStyle (23. November 2010)

Ach Du Schei$$e, dass ist ja´n Mythic  
Sag bloß, dass ist ein gelabeltes Möchtegern-Banshee aus nem Taiwankatalog


----------



## trailterror (24. November 2010)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Sorry trailterror, aber welche Informationen konntest Du denn auf der Bansheepage nicht finden?
> 1. Gewicht: 6,22 lbs ohne Dämpfer
> 2. Dämpferlänge: 7,875"x2,25"



mit sowas kann ich zum beispiel gar nix anfangen

hab mir die reviews durchgelesen....jedoch antworten auf spezifische fragen find ich dort nicht.... z.b ob das bike auch im schnell und oft wechselnden gelände zu hause ist...kurz hoch kurz runter...welches steckachsensystem usw...

wie gesagt, kenn mich mit der marke net aus..

weiss nicht mal was der unterschied zwischen banshee und mythic ist


----------



## spaceschleim (24. November 2010)

bin hier nur zufaellig, weil ich son verdammtes legend haben will...... 

aber @trailterror: das iss son markenschutzding... in uk hat wohl jmd den namen "banshee" geschützt.... daher sind alle uk importe anders gelabelt.... 

verdammt.... ich sollte einfach eins bestellen =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (24. November 2010)

Trailterror: Do some research man 

Beim Umrechnen von Pound zu kg oder Inch zu Zentimeter kann Google echt weiterhelfen. 
Ausserdem wüsstest Du mit etwas Eigeninitiative, dass das Rune nur eine Dämperlänge und keine Steckachse hat, aber dazu müsste man sich mal ein paar Fotos angucken oder auf die Homepage gehen. 

Das Rune ist AM/Enduro/Freeridebike, gebaut für die Northshore - wenn Du jetzt immer noch nicht weisst, dass man damit rauf und runter und verschiedenes Gelände befahren kann, hast Du die Reviews nicht verstanden. 

Kauf das Ding einfach, beim Fahren helf ich Dir dann wieder gerne.


----------



## san_andreas (24. November 2010)

Fährt hier jemand den AMP Rahmen, ggf. für 4x ?


----------



## trailterror (24. November 2010)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Trailterror: Do some research man



für mich ist das hier ne form von research

alter, lass stecken....du weisst vermutlich zuverlässige antworten und willst sie wohl nicht preisgeben


----------



## san_andreas (24. November 2010)

Oh Mann, mehr Hilfestellung kann man wohl kaum geben !
Geh auf mtbr.com, melde dich an und check das Banshee-Forum !


----------



## NoStyle (24. November 2010)

trailterror schrieb:


> für mich ist das hier ne form von research
> 
> alter, lass stecken....du weisst vermutlich zuverlässige antworten und willst sie wohl nicht preisgeben


Ja Alter, ich könnte zuverlässige Antworten geben bzw. habe das bereits genügend getan, indem ICH mal eben schnell auf die Banshee-HP gespingst und hier gepostet habe. 
Wenn ich wissen möchte, welche Dämpereinbaulänge ein Intense X oder Transition Y oder Speci Z braucht, gehe ich auf die HP, schaue irgendwo unter Tech/Spec/Geo nach und werde fix fündig und muss schlimmstenfalls umrechnen - was ist daran so schwer? Es macht doch mehr Sinn, vorallem rein technische Daten erstmal beim Hersteller zu checken bevor man in Foren nachfragt und als Antwort erhält, dass das Ding auch 2 Räder hat und geradeaus fährt. 

Da ich aber ein philanthropisch veranlagter Mensch bin:
6,22 lbs = 2,82 kg ohne Dämpfer
7,875"x2,25" = 200mm Einbaulänge mit 57mm Hub, keine empfohlene oder max. sondern fix, punkt.
Gabel von Pike bis Totem habe ich schon genannt. Empfohlen wird 160mm FW. Hinten Schnellspanner.

Was soll ich noch sagen? Ich bin das Rune nicht gefahren, aber es ist das was der Ami ein AM/Trailbike nennt, d.h. ein Bike für rauf und runter, gerne auch heftig.
Videos sagen mehr als Worte: Strahan Helmcam oder Jazza Singletrails. 

Entspricht das in etwa Deinem Einsatzgebiet oder Deinen Vorstellungen von schnell wechselndem Gelände? Wenn ja, viel Spass mit dem Bike, denn mehr kann und werde ich nicht für Dich tun!


----------



## Irvine78 (25. November 2010)

notfalls auf www.bansheerider.com schaun. ist ne deutsche seite von banshee. der betreiber hatte früher mal den vertrieb und steht für ratschläge und infos gern zur verfügung.


----------



## trailterror (25. November 2010)

Danke 

wie bereits geschrieben war mein erster schritt die homepage!

ibs wusste nicht mal dass dies ne gewichtsmasseinheit ist
7,875"x2,25": noch nie gesehen

so war mein erster gedanke gleich mal im forum nachzufragen

natürlich wäre durch ausgiebige recherche das verständnis möglich gewesen; hab aber  die benötigte zeit oft nicht....

ich hatte bei deinen posts bei verschiedenen punkten einfach das gefühl dass du es wusstest, es mir aber nicht auf eine direkte art mitteilen wolltest

so und nun, nochmals ein ehrlich gemeintes danke schön im nachhinein


----------



## NoStyle (25. November 2010)

Bitteschön und gern geschehen, Du NOOB  

Mal im Ernst, Lbs oder Pound und " für Inch werden Dir öfter begegnen, gerade bei Amibikes. 1"=2,54cm, die Umrechnung von Pound zu kg weiss ich gerade nicht. Übrigens wusste ich die Runedaten nicht, sondern musste sie nachschauen und mir geht es aus Zeitgründen genau wie Dir, aber egal und gut jetzt.

Ich denke das Rune ist ein sehr gutes und vielseitiges Bike. Die Banshees haben ihre Bikes 2007 komplett überarbeitet und sind ihr Geld echt wert. Es sind nicht die leichtesten im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz, aber gebaut um ordentlich Gas zu geben und mittlerweile wechseln viele Turner-Homer zu Banshee, das will schon was heissen! Keith Scott aka Builttoride und Jay MacNeil aka Terrorfirma sind in vielen englischsprachigen Foren unterwegs und geben viel Hilfestellung. Deswegen geniessen sie, auch was Service oder Garantie betrifft, allerhöchste Reputation. 

Ich würde sagen trau Dich und kauf das Ding, hab Spass damit und denne: Welcome to the Pride 

Viele Grüße


----------



## warpax (27. November 2010)

Apropos viel Spaß damit: mein Spitty ist endlich da. Und es macht verdammt viel Spaß! 

Hier nun auch endlich mal ein Bild (schärfere Bilder kommen, wenn ich eine vernünftige Kamera aufgetrieben habe, mehr ist mit der, die ich verwendet habe, nicht drin):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (27. November 2010)

Sehr geil warpax, endlich ist der Bock am Start 
Glückwunsch und welcome to the Pride  Sieht gut aus, aber bessere Fotos müssen her!


----------



## warpax (28. November 2010)

Ich bin vor allem froh, daß die Rottöne der unterschiedlichen Hersteller so gut zusammenpassen. Bessere Fotos sind wie gesagt geplant. Ich muß mal sehen, daß ich irgendwo eine andere Kamera her kriege.


----------



## Condor (30. November 2010)

lang hats gedauert.... aber feine Kiste!

So schaut meine jetzt im Endstadium aus, so passt alles für mich.


----------



## NoStyle (30. November 2010)

Sehr schön Condor, dass sieht nach verdammt viel Spass aus 

Sowas würde ich mir auf meine alten Tage auch gerne gönnen, aber zwei Bikes sind für mich einfach nicht drin. 

Vielleicht magst Du ja nochmal ein Update zum Fahrverhalten usw. geben.

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## warpax (30. November 2010)

Schickes Teil, Condor. Sieht nach etwas härterer Gangart aus 

Wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit dem Geax-Reifen? Ein Freund von mir überlegt nämlich auch, die mal zu probieren.


----------



## mr.j0e (1. Dezember 2010)

Welche Größe ist bei den Spitfire Rahmen und 1,80 Körpergröße denn zu empfehlen? Noch die M oder schon die L oder geht beides?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (1. Dezember 2010)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> Welche Größe ist bei den Spitfire Rahmen und 1,80 Körpergröße denn zu empfehlen? Noch die M oder schon die L oder geht beides?



Ich bin so irgendwas zwischen 1,80 und 1,82m.
Dadurch, dass ich einen 50mm Vorbau fahre, muss ich schon eine Setback Sattelstütze fahren, damit die effektive Oberrohrlänge passt.
Längerer Vorbau war für mich keine Option.
Alternative wäre ein L-Rahmen mit gerader Sattelstütze gewesen, aber dann wäre die Karre eben wieder ne ecke länger gewesen.
Bei deiner Körpergröße ist das denk ich Geschmackssache.
Hätte gerne die Option gehabt beide Aufbauten probezufahren, aber das ist natürlich zuviel verlangt.



warpax schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit dem Geax-Reifen? Ein Freund von mir überlegt nämlich auch, die mal zu probieren.



Wie man vllt sieht, sind noch die Gummi-"Zäpfle" dran.
Ich bin den Reifen bisher nur einmal bei Schnee gefahren.
Fühlt sich gut an, ist mir nicht negativ aufgefallen. Aber ich kann dazu denk ich noch zu wenig sagen.
Haben mir den in der weichen DH-Version 2.2 gekauft, weils ihn günstig für nen Zwanziger bei CRC gab.



NoStyle schrieb:


> Vielleicht magst Du ja nochmal ein Update zum Fahrverhalten usw. geben.



hmm ... da gibts eigentlich kein Update.
Fühlt sich nach wie vor gut an, Hinterbau arbeitet fein nachdem ich ihn mal geschmiert und eingestellt habe.


----------



## NoStyle (4. Dezember 2010)

Hier nochmal mein Wildcard aktuell mit ein paar Updates:
Reifen BigBetty -> Onza Ibex, Bremsen Magura Louise FR -> Formula TheOne, Steuersatz Acros AH-15R -> WorksComponents Angleset +1,5 Grad. Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt wenn ich mich für eine Lenkerhöhe entschieden habe. Auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen ist die Thomson 41cm Stütze, welche ich für Tagestouren benutze.










Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## san_andreas (10. Dezember 2010)

Bewegte Bilder vom Wildcard:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/15518706"]Banshee Wildcard with Sanesh Iyer on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## NoStyle (10. Dezember 2010)

Das Video habe ich auch schon gesehen. Wahnsinn was da an Trails gebaut wird! Dazu gibts vom Rider auch eine schön ausführliche Wildcard-Review


----------



## frontside (10. Dezember 2010)

Hi an alle !!

alle geposteten BIkes sind Fett.

@ Condor 

aber dein Spitfire ist echt der Hammer. Ich bekomme meins leider erst im Jan. 2011 aber in der selben Farbe 

@mr.j0e

ich bin 1,82 cm und habe meins in Med. bestellt.
mit deinen 1,80 cm könntest du beides fahren!
Wenn du dein Bike eher flink und verspielter möchtest nehm das Med.
Beim Large hast du mehr Laufruhe durch den größeren Radstand.
Ist also eine Geschmackssache!

Ride On

Dudes


----------



## NoStyle (10. Dezember 2010)

frontside schrieb:


> ... Ich bekomme meins leider erst im Jan. 2011 aber in der selben Farbe  ...


Ist ja nicht mehr lange - bisschen Weihnachtsvöllerei, bisschen Silvesterknallerei und bevor der Kater vorbei ist, ist es vielleicht schon da


----------



## bobtailoner (17. Dezember 2010)

hat irgendwer von euch ein spitfire in L udn könnte mal ein bild posten


----------



## NoStyle (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo bobtailoner,

sind nicht meine, aber ein paar Spitfire in Large: Weiss, Raw polished und Grau, vom Designer Keith himself.
Bist Du auf mtbr.com angemeldet? Dann könntest Du hier durch die ganzen Spitfire-Userbikes klicken.

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2010)

Mister NoStyle ist ein wandelndes Banshee-Lexikon !


----------



## bobtailoner (18. Dezember 2010)

danke, hab dann sogar meinen alten mtbr account wieder raus gekramt 
schaut ja gar nicht mal schlecht aus in groß. besonders das weiße ist echt nice.
jetzt muss ich mich nur noch entscheiden können welches es wird...mörks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (18. Dezember 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mister NoStyle ist ein wandelndes Banshee-Lexikon !


 Grossartig! Janeeeee, bin ja eigentlich nicht sooo für Fanboygehabe, dafür gibt es viel zu viele gute Bikes und Companys. Aber die Marke mit ihrer Zweimannshow ist mir sehr sympatisch und ich bin wohl unbewusst zur Banshee-Bitch mutiert 

@ bobtailoner
Stimmt, Rahmen in S oder M sehen immer gut aus von den Proportionen her. Ab Größe L kann das schon mal kritisch werden, aber es muss halt zur Körpergröße passen. Beim Spitty geht das noch voll ok, finde ich ... 

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## san_andreas (18. Dezember 2010)

@NoStyle: du hast ja völlig recht. Banshee ist einfach eine sympathische Marke. Habe die neulich mal wegen des AMP angeschrieben. Nach zehn Minuten hat ich eine ausführliche Anwortemail.

@bobtailoner: darfst du wieder fahren ?


----------



## bobtailoner (18. Dezember 2010)

yes,i can!


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2010)

Na, optimal. Dann bin ich mal gespannt, was jetzt wieder so an Rädern kommt.


----------



## bobtailoner (23. Dezember 2010)

nochmal eine kurze frage an die spitfire owner.
kann ich am hinterrad einen normalen schnellspanner fahren oder brauche ich eine 10mm  schraubachse?


----------



## NoStyle (23. Dezember 2010)

Laut Homepage 135 x 10mm Ausfallende, anhand von Fotos regulär für Schnellspanner, also keine Schraub-/Steckachse. Die haben glaube ich nur Scythe und Legend (z.B.Maxle).


----------



## warpax (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab jedenfalls ein DT-Laufrad mit Thru Bolt drin, der ja kompatibel zu Schnellspannern sein soll.


----------



## san_andreas (24. Dezember 2010)

Die DT-Lösung ist natürlich immer ne schöne Sache.


----------



## warpax (24. Dezember 2010)

Jep. Und die würde ich eher als Schnellspanner denn als Schraubachse titulieren. Zumindest grenzt DT das auch selbst von der ThruAxle ab, die gerade nicht kompatibel zu Schnellspannern sei. Ich selbst hab aber ehrlich gesagt nicht genug Ahnung, um jetzt was Definitives dazu zu sagen, das darüber hinaus geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frontside (8. Januar 2011)

hi schau mal hier bei geometrie. http://www.bansheerider.com/bikes/spitfire/geometrie/
das spitfire kannst du mit 135 x 10 achse fahren schnellspanner etc !
legend und scythe haben maxle!

ride on


----------



## Mr.A (9. Januar 2011)

mein neues ...leider nur Kelleraufnahme





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bobtailoner (9. Januar 2011)

sehr schönes teil!
trotz der kelleraufnahme

wurde es mit sattelstütze ausgeliefert!?


----------



## Mr.A (9. Januar 2011)

Danke 

ja, Sattelstütze und Ersatzschaltauge waren dabei sehr löblich


----------



## Condor (9. Januar 2011)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> nochmal eine kurze frage an die spitfire owner.
> kann ich am hinterrad einen normalen schnellspanner fahren oder brauche ich eine 10mm  schraubachse?



Ich habn Schnellspanner dran.



bobtailoner schrieb:


> sehr schönes teil!
> trotz der kelleraufnahme
> 
> wurde es mit sattelstütze ausgeliefert!?



freeborn hatte eine sattelstütze und sattelklemme mitgeliefert.
kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass das bei shocktherapy extra kostet


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Januar 2011)

Mr.A schrieb:


> mein neues ...leider nur Kelleraufnahme


Sieht super aus! Ist das Größe M?
Gabs den Dämpfer zum Rahmen dazu? Normal ists ja mit DHX (Air).
Der Steuersatz ist ein Angleset, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (10. Januar 2011)

Danke
Dämpfer war ein DHX5 air, hab aber den ISX6 schon vorher gekauft.
Steuersatz ist ein Workcomponents -1,5°
Größe ist M.


----------



## NoStyle (10. Januar 2011)

Mr.A, welcome to the pride  Sehr schönes Rune 

Zur allgemeinen Info: Normalerweise ist beim Rahmen immer eine Sattelstütze nebst Klemme dabei, die sogar sehr leicht und hochwertig sind. Zusätzlich gibt es als Spare-Parts ein weiteres Schaltauge, diverse Lagerachsen, Dichtungsringe (bei Bikes mit Kugellagern), diverse Lagerschrauben und Lack dabei.

Bei Freeborn gibt es verschiedene Dämpferoptionen inklusive (z.B. DHX Air oder Coil). Wie das bei ST ist weiss ich leider nicht.

Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## Livanh (10. Januar 2011)

das rune ist sehr geil. würd mir nur wünschen die passen die geometrie etwas an. versteh absolut nich wieso das rune eine zahmere geo hat als das spitfire.
hät soooo gern ein spity mit bissl mehr federweg


----------



## Matthias247 (10. Januar 2011)

So gehts mir auch. Denke mal das Rune wird in 1 bis 2 Jahren ein Update erfahren. Aber auf dem letzten Bild siehts echt gut aus. Auf was für ne Tretlagerhöhe kommst du mit dem Steuersatz, Mr. A?
In Größe M siehts sowieso etwas stimmiger aus, in L wirkt es durch das hohe Oberrohr irgendwie etwas wie in CC Rad.


----------



## Mr.A (10. Januar 2011)

Danke @no style
du bist ja auch recht viel im Mtbr unterwegs ;-)

Das Rune soll wohl 2012 überarbeitet werden.
Ich hab mir die Geo etwas angepasst, und fahr mit 150mm vorne ( Float läßt sich ja traveln )
dadurch gemessen 347mm Tretlager
und ca. 66-66,5° LW

Bei meinem ( von ST ) war Sattelstütze , Klemme, Schaltauge sowie Igus Buchsen, Schrauben + Lack und Kabelbinder dabei


----------



## NoStyle (10. Januar 2011)

Mr.A, stimmt, bin viel im Bansheeforum auf Mtbr. Ist aber logisch, da Banshee dort einfach stärker vertreten ist als hier. 

Soweit ich weiss arbeitet Banshee aktuell an einer neuen Anodisierung für die Gleitlager, sodass der Verschleiss noch weniger wird.

Desweiteren fahren viele das Rune mittlerweile mit Angle-Cups und es ist gut möglich (laut Gerüchteküche), dass das Rune in naher Zukunft mindestens einen flacheren Lenkwinkel bekommt, das wird sicher keine 2 Jahre dauern.
Abgesehen davon halten die meisten das Rune gut so wie es ist. Vielleicht sollte man das Bike einfach mal so fahren bevor man an Geometrien mäkelt, nur weil sie auf dem Papier nicht der allerneuste Schrei sind 

Livanh, Du kannst problemlos K9 Industries oder Works Components Steuersätze ins Rune einbauen, falls Dir Cane Creek zu teuer ist. Die Mehrheit verbaut 1,5 bis 2 Grad, da diese sehr flach bauen senken sie auch die Tretlagerhöhe etwas ab.
Man sollte auch bedenken, dass supertiefe Tretlager mit ca. 33 cm gerne auch mal problematisch sind bezüglich Aufsetzer, besonders bei Federwegen von 15 cm oder mehr.


----------



## Livanh (10. Januar 2011)

mir ist klar, dass man angle-sets verbauen kann. die geo ist ja auch nicht schlecht, nur eben nicht so gut (finde ich) wie beim spitty.
würd ich nur ein bike für die hometrails hier suchen, wär auch das spitfire perfekt. ich brauchs aber auch für parks und mega rennen.
gerade für sowas wär ein bissl falcherer lenkwinkel nett.

find einfach die geo vom rune passt nich so ganz ins programm bei banshee,
was ja nicht heissen muss, dass sie schlecht is.


----------



## Matthias247 (10. Januar 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man das Bike einfach mal so fahren bevor man an Geometrien mäkelt, nur weil sie auf dem Papier nicht der allerneuste Schrei sind


Wäre sicherlich optimal. Aber wer will schon ein Bike blind kaufen von dem er denkt das etwas nicht passen könnte. Weiß ja nur aus der Erfahrung meiner bisherigen Bikes, dass mir 350er Tretlager oder minimal drunter bei 160/150 und 66 - 67° LW wohl taugen würde. Kann sein das sich das Rune da auch anders verhält als andere Räder. Aber probefahren ist bei Banshee eben nicht so einfach.

Die Werte von Mr.A klingen aber schon ganz gut. Demnächst dann bitte noch ein Fahrtreport und ein hübsches Bild in Farbe


----------



## NoStyle (10. Januar 2011)

Livanh schrieb:


> ... find einfach die geo vom rune passt nich so ganz ins programm bei banshee,
> was ja nicht heissen muss, dass sie schlecht is.


Ich weiss was Du meinst. Bedenke aber, dass das Rune (und Wildcard) seit Ende 2007 (bis auf den Sitzrohrdurchmesser) unverändert gebaut werden, d.h., sie sind auf den Punkt gebracht worden und eigentlich immer noch aktuell. Knapp 4 Jahre sind ne lange Zeit, da haben andere schon 2 mal den Rahmen komplett neu konstruiert! Das man jetzt über leicht geänderte Geos nachdenkt ist wohl normal, da der Trend klar zu leichter, flacher und tiefer geht, dies bezüglich erscheinen Rune und WC vielleicht nicht mehr 100% up to date. Aber wie gesagt, es gibt gute und nicht zu teure Angle-Cups. Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass flache Winkel immer gut sind - für bergab. Das erste Intense SS hatte auch ca. 33cm Tretlager bei 16cm Federweg und war im Gelände nicht immer ein Vergnügen. Wenn ich mir Mr.As Aufbau und Geo anschaue vermisse ich persönlich nichts. Ich würde aber davon ausgehen, dass Keith die Palette der ersten Bikes bald überarbeiten wird, der Rest ist ja ziemlich neu (Rampant, Amp, Legend, Paradox), vielleicht sogar in Vorreiterstellung (Spitfire). Der 29er Fully-Proto zeigt relativ klar, welche Revisionen kommen könnten.


----------



## Livanh (10. Januar 2011)

stimme dir zu, das rune macht sich immernoch super. vor 4 jahren waren die winkel ja auch slack 
is ja nicht viel mehr als ein "ich will" geschrei, weils eben so haarscharf am dem vorbei geht was mir als perfektes am/enduro whatever vorschwebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (10. Januar 2011)

Tretlagerhöhe muß auch zum Federweg passen, 127mm zu 152mm.
Mit den 335mm vom Spitty würde man wohl oft die Kurbel im Waldboden versenken.
Fahrbericht wird natürlich nachgeliefert, bisher wars nur kurzes gerodel in Schnee und Schlamm


----------



## warpax (10. Januar 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Zur allgemeinen Info: Normalerweise ist beim Rahmen immer eine Sattelstütze nebst Klemme dabei, die sogar sehr leicht und hochwertig sind. Zusätzlich gibt es als Spare-Parts ein weiteres Schaltauge, diverse Lagerachsen, Dichtungsringe (bei Bikes mit Kugellagern), diverse Lagerschrauben und Lack dabei.



Kann ich für ST so auch bestätigen - bis auf den Lack (habe aber auch einen eloxierten Rahmen).


----------



## bobtailoner (11. Januar 2011)

@ mr A:
ist das rune in deinen augen eine gute alternative zum spitfire?
ich grüble ja nun schon ein paar tage nach welche karre es werden soll.
spitfire macht mich schon ziemlich an, aber der federweg vom rune ist mir irgendwie sympathischer.
lässt sich das rune gut pedalieren und kann man damit auch mal touren fahren?


----------



## Livanh (11. Januar 2011)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> @ mr A:
> ist das rune in deinen augen eine gute alternative zum spitfire?
> ich grüble ja nun schon ein paar tage nach welche karre es werden soll.
> spitfire macht mich schon ziemlich an, aber der federweg vom rune ist mir irgendwie sympathischer.
> lässt sich das rune gut pedalieren und kann man damit auch mal touren fahren?



also die amis und canucks schreiben alle dass es sich super pedaliern lässt. besser als das meiste was marketingtechnisch im gleichen bereich angesiedelt is.
allerdings soll wohl bei einem 22er kettenblatt vorne der "chain stretch" deutlich spürbar sein, sprich die meisten fahren ein 24 oder 26er vorn.


----------



## bobtailoner (11. Januar 2011)

für mich wäre eh vorne nur ein KB geplant.
ich kann m ich einfach nicht entscheiden, spitfire oder rune, auf jeden fall größe L.
soweit bin ich nun schonmal


----------



## NoStyle (11. Januar 2011)

Mr.A schrieb:


> Tretlagerhöhe muß auch zum Federweg passen, 127mm zu 152mm. Mit den 335mm vom Spitty würde man wohl oft die Kurbel im Waldboden versenken...


Das war so meine Erfahrung mit dem Intense SS. 
Man sollte auch bedenken, das Tretlagerhöhe ein relativer Wert ist. Andere Reifen, anderes Federungssetup, anderer Steuersatz usw. können diesen Wert mal schnell um 1-2cm variieren. Bei meinem Wildcard haben Reifen und Steuersatz alleine 12mm ausgemacht!



bobtailoner schrieb:


> ...lässt sich das rune gut pedalieren und kann man damit auch mal touren fahren?


Ohne es selbst gefahren zu sein würde ich sagen, das es exakt dafür gebaut wurde. Vielleicht magst Du, bis Mr.A seinen aller ausführlichsten )) Fahrbericht hier abgegeben hat, ein wenig im Mtbr-Banshee-Forum stöbern oder nachfragen - da gibt es reichlich Erfahrungsberichte. Du hast doch Deinen Account eh wieder am Start dort, oder? Hilft ausserdem seine Englischkenntnisse wieder etwas aufzufrischen . 
Zu Livanhs Hinweis bleibt wohl zu sagen, dass das Rune deutlich mehr Freeride-Gene hat, d.h. Sprünge oder Drops sind kein Problem. Ausserdem soll es sehr schluckfreudig bei ruppigen Bergabfahrten sein, sodass einige US/Can-Rider es mit Totem für lokale DHs hernehmen.

Es gab auf nsmb.com mal eine sehr ausführliche Review zum Spitfire, aus dieser ging hervor das luftige Aktionen eher unspassig mit dem Bike sind - für grössere Höhen stimmen Federweg und Progression nicht mehr und verfehlen den eigentlichen Einsatzzweck.

Es scheint also sehr abhängig davon zu sein, was Du wo alles mit dem Bike machen möchtest. Auf Singletrails im Mittelgebirge sind beide sicher sehr gut, aber das Rune ermöglicht Dir noch derberes Gelände (Alpin?) und Bikepark, ohne bergauf grosse Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen - es ist DAS Allroundbike von Banshee.


----------



## bobtailoner (11. Januar 2011)

merci!
i´m on mtbr,right now


----------



## bobtailoner (11. Januar 2011)

merci!
i´m on mtbr,right now


----------



## Mr.A (12. Januar 2011)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> @ mr A:
> ist das rune in deinen augen eine gute alternative zum spitfire?
> ich grüble ja nun schon ein paar tage nach welche karre es werden soll.
> spitfire macht mich schon ziemlich an, aber der federweg vom rune ist mir irgendwie sympathischer.
> lässt sich das rune gut pedalieren und kann man damit auch mal touren fahren?



ich bin noch kein Spitfire gefahren, kann daher auch ned direkt vergleichen.
Hab mich fürs Rune entschieden, weil ich damit auch die verblockteren Sachen 
in Finale oder am Gardasee fahren will, und etwas schiss hatte das mir dann knappe 130mm zu wenig ist...ob's stimmt, keine Ahnung.
Gut pedalieren läßt sich das Rune aber auf alle Fälle, besser als mein Vorgängerbike ( Turner 5Spot ).
Bin aber bis jetzt noch kaum damit gefahren, mit Dämpfersetup vom Keller...
Und ja ich denke man kann auch Touren damit fahren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (12. Januar 2011)

Hat dein rune rahmengrösse m?


----------



## Mr.A (12. Januar 2011)

ja, ist M


----------



## trailterror (13. Januar 2011)

Ok, danke. Sieht gut aus î


----------



## bobtailoner (13. Januar 2011)

den gedanken hab ich ja beim spitfire auch, das es mir evtl bissl zu wenig federweg ist. es soll halt eine " hau-drauf-karre" werden. ein bike um so ziemlich alles abzudecken


----------



## Livanh (13. Januar 2011)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> den gedanken hab ich ja beim spitfire auch, das es mir evtl bissl zu wenig federweg ist. es soll halt eine " hau-drauf-karre" werden. ein bike um so ziemlich alles abzudecken



das gleiche suche ich auch. in dem sinne wurde mir vom spitfire abgeraten. federweg und haltbarkeit sind nicht das problem, am meisten wird wohl die kennlinie zum problem werden.
was ich so rausgelesen hab eignet es sich super zum trails ballern, solangs keine alpinen geschichten sind die ruppiger sind.
falls dus in richtig normale waldtrails usw einsetzt wirds sicher passen.
sobalds zu hart wird rauscht du eher durch den federweg bzw musst es sehr hart bis unsensibel abstimmen.
ob spitfire oder nicht entscheidet sich wohl einfach an dem zustand der trails die man fahren will. hab explizit nachgefragt wies in richtung megavalanche aussieht und mir wurde davon abgeraten.
sag ja sauschade dass das rune (noch) nicht überarbeitet wurde. das spitfire sieht nach SO viel spass aus, nur ists leider (imo) auf alpinere geschichten nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## bobtailoner (14. Januar 2011)

genau diese infos habe ich auch bekommen. daher ist das spitfire nun auch leider so gut wie raus aus der nummer. die überarbeitete rune version soll ja wohl erst 2012 kommen, somit macht mir das auch einen strich durch die rechnung. irre geschichte, hab mich noch nie so schwer getan mit dem kauf eines bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (14. Januar 2011)

Die Frage ist halt auch, wie sich das Spitfire mit einem potenten Dämpfer anfühlt.

Mit dem ausgelieferten RP23 ist der Hinterbau aufjedenfall mehr was für Trailballern ohne große Ausreißer nach oben.
Ich würde gern mal einen 190er DHX Coil finden, den gescheit beshimmen und mit minimal großer Luftkammer fahren.

edit: Ich hab die Auswahl zwischen Spitfire und Cove Shocker. Mit einem Rune würde mir wieder ein Bike nach unten hin fehlen, so passt es 
Wenn es wirklich das einzige Bike in der Garage/neben dem Bett sein soll und man es gerne krachen lässt, dann ist das Spitfire vllt doch etwas zu wenig und vllt auch vom Tretlager zu tief für paar Dinge.


----------



## bobtailoner (14. Januar 2011)

wäre sicherlich eine interessante variante.
ich bin dafür, dass du das mal testest


----------



## Condor (14. Januar 2011)

Bin ich auch dafür, der letzte ist mir bei ebay nur zu teuer weggegangen.
Aber irgendwann findet schon einer zu mir.


----------



## bobtailoner (14. Januar 2011)

nächste woche wäre ganz gut, weil ich ende der kommenden woche mal langsam einen rahmen bestellen wollte


----------



## Matthias247 (14. Januar 2011)

Ich hab ja nochn XC Fully und bräuchte damit eher ne Ergänzung nach oben als nach unten 
Also ein Ersatz meines aktuellen Reigns. Da würde wohl das Rune besser passen. Condor, du hattest doch auch mal ein Reign, oder?
Wenn man schon ein Big Bike hat und ein Tourenrad sucht ist das Spitfire sicher super.


----------



## Livanh (14. Januar 2011)

Condor schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt auch, wie sich das Spitfire mit einem potenten Dämpfer anfühlt.
> 
> Mit dem ausgelieferten RP23 ist der Hinterbau aufjedenfall mehr was für Trailballern ohne große Ausreißer nach oben.
> Ich würde gern mal einen 190er DHX Coil finden, den gescheit beshimmen und mit minimal großer Luftkammer fahren.
> ...



ein paar leute haben den elka im spitfire, scheint zu gehen. keith selbst rät allerdings davon ab, eben weil die kennlinie nicht wirklich zu stahlfedern passt, jedenfalls nicht ohne erhebliche anpassung.

ich hät gern:
- design vom legend, sprich dämpfer am tretlager.
- kennlinie für STAHLFEDER. geht mir allesamt weg mit euren allmtn enduro - teilen die auf luft ausgelegt sind.
- sitzwinkel 73 -74
- lenkwinkel 65.5
- oberrohr in m mit 58cm
- tretlager bei 34,5
- 160mm federweg
- möglichst niedriges übersetzungsverhältnis
- letzte cm dezente progression
- kettenstreben lieber kurz als lang
- ob tapered oder 1.5 is mir schnuppe, was billiger kommt 
- muss kein radikaler leichtbau sein. zum leichter werden gibts dann die drauffolgenden mk stufen

mir ist dabei grundsätzlich erst mal egal ob vpp, horst oder eingelenker. was auch immer am besten alles obige erfüllt.
wird eh nur mit vpp oder (abgestütztem) eingelenker gehen, sonst ist der schwerpunkt net da wo ich ihn haben will 
am nächsten kommt das orange alpine der ganzen geschichte, aber ich seh grad bei eingelenkern überhaupt net ein den schwerpunkt nicht soweit wie
nur irgend möglich am tretlager zu haben. dazu kommt, dass orange viel zu teuer is...


----------



## Matthias247 (14. Januar 2011)

Wird sehr schwer das alles zusammen zu finden.
Bei kurzen Kettenstreben und tiefem Tretlager kommt wohl am ehesten Specialized in Frage, das Pitch und das Enduro sind aber am ehesten auf Luftdämpfer ausgelegt.
Das Reign X erfüllt viele Kriteren, aber für den Lenkwinkel müsstest du ein Angleset verbauen und das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist 3:1. 
Das neue Nukeproof Mega dürfte dann auch so in die Richtung gehen, aber da ist dann der Dämpfer zu hoch angebracht und die Kettenstreben lang. Kennlinie sollte aber gut mit Stahlfeder funktionieren.


----------



## Livanh (14. Januar 2011)

oh ich weiß das es schwer zu finden is!
war meine wunschliste. wart nur drauf dass mir das jemand baut


----------



## Matthias247 (14. Januar 2011)

Ah, fast vergessen:
Das Last Herb AM dürfte so ziemlich alle Kriterien erfüllen, und das sogar ohne Angleset. Sitzwinkel vielleicht nicht, aber damit kann man leben. Leider auch eher teuer


----------



## Condor (14. Januar 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ah, fast vergessen:
> Das Last Herb AM dürfte so ziemlich alle Kriterien erfüllen, und das sogar ohne Angleset. Sitzwinkel vielleicht nicht, aber damit kann man leben. Leider auch eher teuer


Stimmt... das stand damals auch bei mir noch zur Wahl.
Nicht zuletzt wegen des Preises ist es das Spitfire geworden.



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Condor, du hattest doch auch mal ein Reign, oder?


jop, hatte ich ja hier irgendwo schonmal geschrieben.
die geometrie vom reign taugte mir nicht so und den strafferen hinterbau vom spitfire sehe ich nicht als nachteil.



Livanh schrieb:


> ein paar leute haben den elka im spitfire, scheint zu gehen. keith selbst rät allerdings davon ab, eben weil die kennlinie nicht wirklich zu stahlfedern passt, jedenfalls nicht ohne erhebliche anpassung...


ich hatte auch mal in linkage ein spitfire nachgebaut und irgendwo hatte keith die kennlinie gepostet. dummerweise hab ich mein modell gelöscht.
die war zunächst progressiv und dann schön degressiv, wenn ich mich recht erinner.
für einen stahldämpfer definitiv nicht so dufte, spass hätte ich trotzdem einen dämpfer dafür anzupassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (14. Januar 2011)

nur so als alternative


----------



## Livanh (14. Januar 2011)

gibt genug alternativen, alle mit vor und nachteilen. größte nachteil bei den meisten die in die nähe kommen ist der preis :>
knolly is schick, aber mir zu teuer.
seh überhaupt nicht ein 2k für einen rahmen hinzulegen wenn man sieht was für preise möglich sind bei banshee oder zb alutech.
ist doch eh klar, dass in dem bereich demnächst mehr zu sehen ist.
angefangen hats mit cc rädern die aufgeblasen wurden und ich wart halt drauf bis dh oder freeride bikes genug geschrumpft werden.


----------



## Condor (22. Januar 2011)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> nächste woche wäre ganz gut, weil ich ende der kommenden woche mal langsam einen rahmen bestellen wollte



schon bestellt?! 

Nächste Woche findet ein Swinger X6 SFS Coil den Weg zu mir.


----------



## Mr.A (22. Januar 2011)

ich glaub er hat sich für alutech entschieden


----------



## Condor (22. Januar 2011)

hm k.

Hier mal die Kurve vom Spitfire, ohne Gewähr.






Toll ist die Kurve für Stahldämpfer definitiv nicht, aber die Degressivität ist ja jetzt auch nicht brutal. Ich denke das bekommt man mit der Luftkammer hin.
Ich frage mich nur, ob vom Sagpunkt aus der progressive Teil bis zum Scheitelpunkt spürbar ist.... naja, abwarten.
Werde mit einer 500lbs Feder bei knapp über 80kg mal anfangen rumzuprobiern.

edit:

andererseits schaut die Kurve vom Rune auch nicht sooo viel anders aus, welches ja viel mit Stahldämpfer gefahren wird




da bin ich dann doch zuversichtlich, dass sich das für das spitfire bewerkstelligen lässt


----------



## bobtailoner (23. Januar 2011)

Mr.A schrieb:


> ich glaub er hat sich für alutech entschieden



yep, wird ein fanes.
preislich für mich unschlagbar, daher spontane entscheidung


----------



## Grüner Hulk (23. Januar 2011)

Bin auf der Suche nach der Achse, die die Wippen beim Banshee Scream v2 miteinander verbindet. Ist im Ersatzteilpaket bei Auslieferung eigentlich mit dabei. Hat sowas jemand rumfliegen und will es loswerden?

Ich weiss es ist eigentlich was für den Bikemarkt, aber in der Not frisst der Teufel Fliegen. Diese Not habe ich


----------



## frontside (23. Januar 2011)

Hi,
Melde dich bei Shock therapy!  Das ist die banshee Distribution.!!
Frag nach Martin. Die haben für das scream fast alle Ersatzteile auf Lager.
Wenn der Martin nicht da ist dann nach Ellen fragen. Die helfen dir! Sicher.
sag schöne grüße vom bansheerider. Com Typ. 
Ride on

Frontside


----------



## Grüner Hulk (23. Januar 2011)

Müssen sie in usa bestellen. kostet im set 50 ökken. ist eine lösung aber nicht meine 1. wahl. wenns anders geht ist´s mir grad lieber, weil all die teile die im paket für 50 drin sind brauch ich einfach nicht. aber danke für den tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frontside (23. Januar 2011)

dann wird es schwer fÃ¼r dich! das teil welches du brauchst geht eigendlich nie kaputt! kann mir nicht vorstellen das du es so bekommst! wÃ¼rde mir nicht den stress machen und das ding fÃ¼r 50 â¬ kaufen.

ride on

frontside


----------



## MOob (24. Januar 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/822307
Mein erstes Eigenbauprojekt...paar kleinigkeiten fehlen allerdings noch =)


----------



## P3 Killa (24. Januar 2011)

Mein Rampant mit neuer Gabel.


----------



## NoStyle (24. Januar 2011)

MOob, ich helfe mal  :






Wobei mir persönlich die Front etwas zu hoch wäre mit den ganzen Spacern ... aber der Rahmen mit der Gabel geht sehr steil ...

P3 Killa, immer wieder ein lecker Rädchen Dein Rampant 
Zufrieden mit der neuen Gabel?

Gruß
NoStyle


----------



## P3 Killa (24. Januar 2011)

Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen sie zu testen...


----------



## Bierliebhaber (24. Januar 2011)

mein legend mk II, wird hoffentlich bald fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MOob (24. Januar 2011)

Danke NoStyle =) Lenker muss auf jedenfall noch breiter + Rahmenschutz an der Kettenstrebe ... Es gibt schon noch bissl was zu tun 

Gruß MOob


----------



## Condor (29. Januar 2011)

Ich krieg massiv das Kotzen!
Ich werde einfach von dieser Luftdämpfer-Pest verfolgt!
Dioxin im Essen interessiert null, DAS hier sind wirkliche Probleme.
Für das Reign hatte ich damals extra einen DHX mit externen Reservoir gekauft.. => passte nicht weil Federdurchmesser zu groß.
Ein Hauptgrund, warum ich diesen Rahmen verkauft hatte.

Nun hab ich extra einen Rahmen mit einem klassischen Rahmendreieck rausgesucht, um eeeeeeeeeendlich einen Stahldämpfer auch im Tourenrad fahren zu können.
Dann läuft mir auch noch mein absoluter Traumdämpfer in passender Größe über den Weg und nur diese *******.

Das darf doch nicht wahr sein!
Nur in der absolut schwulen steilen Geometrieposition kann ich den Dämpfer montieren.... aber wer sowas macht, isst auch Kinder!

Damit wird mich das Spitfire vllt dann doch bald wieder verlassen.


----------



## xMARTINx (29. Januar 2011)

so wie oben auf dem bild,ins vordere loch und schon geht das


----------



## Condor (29. Januar 2011)

genau.... in der "absolut schwulen steilen Geometrieposition".
Die ist, mehr oder weniger vom Keith persönlich bestätigt, eine Fehlkonstruktion.
Wirklich gut fahren lässt sich das Radel nur in der flachen Position.
Und eben genau diese Geometrie ist ja der Kaufgrund überhaupt für diesen Rahmen.

Einzige Möglichkeit, die mir bleibt, ist die Druckstufenrädchen abzumontieren und hoffen, dass es dann passt. (Bild 2)
In deren unendlichen Klugheit haben die natürlich keine Schraube mit 1,5er Inbuskopf genommen, nein die kleiner..... vermutlich 1,3 und sowas ist Samstags Abends natürlich nicht aufzutreiben.


----------



## Third Eye (29. Januar 2011)

eventuell das alu um das untere loch wegfräsen?
frag vorsichtshalber bei keith nach, von der belastung sollte es 
wohl keine probleme geben.

finde es auch schade das es nur mehr luftfederbeine im mittleren federwegsbereich gibt.


----------



## Condor (29. Januar 2011)

Naja, am Rahmen werde ich nichts wegfräsen. Den Gebrauchtwert würde ich damit ja nur so in der Boden stampfen.

Ein DHX wäre noch die Alternative, damit dürfte es in Position 2 keine Probleme geben.
Ist trotzdem verdammt zum kotzen, wieviel Nerven sowas kostet.
Der ISX6 wäre meiner Meinung nach perfekt.

Vorallem die Kollision in Position 1 sollte man als Konstrukteur erkennen. Dürft doch nicht so schwer sein, in CAD mal eben die Platzhaltermodelle aller üblichen Dämpfer aufn Markt durchzutesten.
Wenn man dann immernoch auf eine beschissene zweite Montierposition besteht, dann sollte man das mit einen Dämpferschlitten à la Nicolai lösen.


----------



## cos75 (29. Januar 2011)

Ist doch wurscht mit dem Gebrauchtwert. Ich würde zur Feile greifen und fertig.


----------



## NoStyle (29. Januar 2011)

Sorry Condor, aber dass dieser Dämpfer nicht passt ist allerdings nicht unbedingt die Schuld des Bikes oder des Konstrukteurs! Für das Spitfire sind eindeutig sogenannte "Medium Volume Air Shocks" vorgesehen, also Luftdämpfer ohne externen Ausgleichsbehälter.
Vielleicht hättest Du dich vor dem Rahmen oder Dämpferkauf mal mit den Jungs in Verbindung gesetzt und nachgefragt, ob andere Dämpfer, egal ob Stahl oder Luft, aber mit externen Ausgleichsbehälter, überhaupt ins Bike passen!

PS: Woher kommt bitte die Behauptung, dass Keith die steile Position selbst für eine Fehlkonstruktion hält und nur die flache fahrbar ist?


----------



## Condor (29. Januar 2011)

Da das ganze aber nur ein Experiment ist, wäre das etwas sehr riskant.
Kann ja immernoch sein, dass sich der Dämpfer im Endeffekt wirklich gar nicht der Kennlinie anpassen lässt und dann hab ich den Salat...

Ne, also entweder das passt so mit Modifikationen am Dämpfer oder der Rahmen kommt weg.

@NoStyle, der Keith hat im mtbr allen deutlich die flache Position empfohlen, da der Rahmen dafür optimiert wurde.


----------



## warpax (29. Januar 2011)

Condor schrieb:


>



Wenn Du die Züge ein wenig lockerer verlegst, sollte diese Position ebenfalls gehen, würde ich auf den ersten Blick vermuten. Schließlich ist der Dämpfer auf dem Bild schon voll eingefedert und berührt Zug und Leitung gerade so eben (so wie es aussieht). Darüberhinaus bin ich ansonsten voll und ganz NoStyles Meinung.

Edit: Du könntest sie auch jeweils außerhalb der unteren Halterung verlegen. Dann bräuchtest Du zwar pro Zug je einen Kabelbinder, aber als Provisorium für die Zeit des Experimentierens sollte das ja erstmal nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (29. Januar 2011)

Auf dem Bild ist der Dämpfer einwenig mehr als die Hälfe eingefedert.
Bei nur 51mm Hub verdeckt der Anschlaggummi verdammt viel vom Hub.
Bei einem Durchschlag würde ich mir massiv den Ausgleichsbehälter ins Unterrohr schlagen.

Bei Position 1 ist ja nicht mal der Ausgleichsbehälter das Problem, sondern die Breite des Dämpfers in der Nähe des Dämpferauges. Es könnten ja genauso gut noch Luftdämpfer auf den Markt kommen, die ähnlich breit bauen. 
Es wäre eine Kleinigkeit gewesen, dies zu beachten.
Das es in Position 2 und 3 nicht passt find ich nicht tragisch, das ist halt so.


----------



## NoStyle (29. Januar 2011)

Condor,

zuerst mal möchte ich keine Haarspalterei betreiben, vielleicht hast Du dich ob des Ärgernisses auch unglücklich ausgedrückt, aber:
Zwischen "nur in der flachen Position fahrbar/Fehlkonstruktion" und "für eine Geo (oder auch Federweg) optimiert" gibt es ein paar Unterschiede. Mein Wildcard ist auch um die 5 Zoll FW und Geo optimiert, das macht die andere mögliche Einstellung aber nicht schlechter oder zur Fehlkonstruktion! Natürlich empfiehlt Keith die flache Einstellung - der Trend zu "low and slack" dauert schon länger an und alle möglichen Bikes in Übersee-Foren werden mit Angle-Sets "flachgelegt", da wird man kaum gegen den Stromfluss empfehlen ...

Zu Deiner Problematik:
Ich habe mir mal schnell alle prominenten Stahlfederdämpfer von Fox, Rockshox, Marzocchi, Manitou und Elka angeschaut. Keiner von denen dürfte ins Spitfire passen - entweder stört der AGB oder sie bauen direkt breit hinter dem Dämpferauge. Im Gegenzug dazu dürften alle entsprechenden Luftdämpfer reinpassen, da der Abstand zu Dämpferauge und breit bauender Luftkammer viel größer ist. Ausnahme dürfte der Vivid Air sein.

Was sagt mir das:
1. Die Gehäuse von Stahl- und Luftdämpern sind beim Bauteil Dämpferauge/AGB grundsätzlich anders konstruiert.
2. Wäre Stahlfeder im Spitfire vorgesehen hätte der Rahmen ziemlich sicher eine andere Dämpferaufnahme oder eine andere Umlenkwippe.

Jetzt kann ich Deinen Wunsch nach Stahlfeder zwar irgendwo verstehen, aber hast Du schon mal über den Manitou  Evolver ISX-4 oder 6 nachgedacht? Ja, es ist ein Luftdämpfer, aber angeblich mit dem soften Ansprechen einer Stahlfeder und hervorragend in allen Bereichen abstimmbar. Falls der reinpassen sollte (natürlich vorher klären),  wäre das nicht eine Alternative?

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Condor (29. Januar 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Condor,
> 
> zuerst mal möchte ich keine Haarspalterei betreiben, vielleicht hast Du dich ob des Ärgernisses auch unglücklich ausgedrückt


ja das mag sein.

Ich halte trotzdem die steile Einstellung mehr für ein Überbleibsel der Prototypenphase und als eine wirklich ernstzunehmende Option.



> Zu Deiner Problematik:
> Ich habe mir mal schnell alle prominenten Stahlfederdämpfer von Fox, Rockshox, Marzocchi, Manitou und Elka angeschaut. Keiner von denen dürfte ins Spitfire passen - entweder stört der AGB oder sie bauen direkt breit hinter dem Dämpferauge. Im Gegenzug dazu dürften alle entsprechenden Luftdämpfer reinpassen, da der Abstand zu Dämpferauge und breit bauender Luftkammer viel größer ist. Ausnahme dürfte der Vivid Air sein.



Grad mal meinen DHX ausn Downhiller ausgebaut und ins Spitfire gesetzt.
Hier voll ausgefahren bis zum Anschlag des Hinterbaus, ~21cm eye-to-eye.






Das würde also funktionieren.
Den X6 bevorzuge ich wegen der einstellbaren Druckstufe.
Sollten die Einstellbereiche nicht ausreichen, könnte man den noch intern umshimmen.
Einen DHX dagegen müsste ich definitiv 3-4mal aufmachen und umshimmen (und nochmal paar Shims bestellen, weil ich nicht mehr soviele habe), bis die Druckstufe stimmt. Darauf hab ich jetzt nicht so unbedingt große Lust gehabt.
Aber das das platzmäßig mit dem X6 so düster aussieht hätte ich niemals geahnt.
Wenn der X6 nicht mit abmontierten Einstellknöpfen reinpasst werd ich wohl doch den Weg übern DHX nehmen müssen.



> Jetzt kann ich Deinen Wunsch nach Stahlfeder zwar irgendwo verstehen, aber hast Du schon mal über den Manitou  Evolver ISX-4 oder 6 nachgedacht? Ja, es ist ein Luftdämpfer, aber angeblich mit dem soften Ansprechen einer Stahlfeder und hervorragend in allen Bereichen abstimmbar. Falls der reinpassen sollte (natürlich vorher klären),  wäre das nicht eine Alternative?



Jop, darüber habe ich nachgedacht.
Der ISX-6 ist mir aber einfach zu teuer.
Und gebraucht gibt es den meist nur in 216mm oder 222mm.
Scheint wohl mit diesen Maßen in Fertigbikes (Canyon?) öfters verbaut zu werden.
Und im Endeffekt schlägt halt einfach nichts einen Stahldämpfer (sofern die Kennlinie halbwegs passt), Gewicht ist mir ziemlich egal.


----------



## neikless (29. Januar 2011)

eh bist du blöd, hast die Feder vergessen oder was , vollidiot !?


----------



## Condor (29. Januar 2011)

Hab einfach 600psi in die Luftkammer gegeben, dann läuft das Ding auch so ohne Feder


----------



## neikless (29. Januar 2011)




----------



## peter.gunz (30. Januar 2011)

normale luft oder was spezielles? weil dann is der dämpfer ja leichter als nen luftdämpfer und stahlperformance !!!!


----------



## bobtailoner (30. Januar 2011)

ärgerliche geschichte mit dem manitou coil damper.
wirst es denn jetzt trotzdem mit dem fox testen?


----------



## neikless (30. Januar 2011)

THC -Luft Gaymisch ! ( okay jetzt reichts)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (3. Februar 2011)

Liebe Banshee-Gemeinde!

Ich bin stark interessiert an dem *Spitfire*. Im Aufbau mit einer Revelation (20mm-Steckachse) und einem leichten stabilen Flow-LRS soll es nicht nur dem Trailbiken, sondern auch *zum Bikebergsteigen* dienen.

Anforderungen:
- Bergauf-Tauglichkeit wie ein sehr gutes Tourenbike auch bei technischen Uphills / Trails
- 1000 bis teilweise Ã¼ber 2000hm bergauf (so viel fahrend wie mÃ¶glich)
- wenns sein muss tragen od. schieben (kann auch 500-800hm sein)
- schnell, verspielt und agil auf flowigen Trails (SprÃ¼nge bis 1m)
- Vorderrad Spielereien bei Spitzkehren und Bergabzirkeln im sehr steilen GelÃ¤nde
- v.a. langsames aktives Fahren ("Trialen") auf technische Trails, Bergwegen und -steige auch in sehr verblocktem alpinen GelÃ¤nden

Durch den *leichten* (aber stabilen) und steifen *Rahmen*, dem *straffen Hinterbau* (und VPP-Anlenkung), *flachen Lenkwinkel* und relativ *langen Radstand* sollte das Banshee Spitfire diesen Anforderungen ja mehr als gerecht werden. Auch das 47cm Sattelrohr bei 615mm OR-LÃ¤nge finde ich ideal (bei meiner GrÃ¶Ãe). Platz fÃ¼r 2,5" Reifen (auch Muddy Mary?). Lediglich kÃ¼rzere Kettenstreben wÃ¼rde ich mir wÃ¼nschen...

*Ãhnliche Geometrien findet man ja leider fast nur mehr bei 160-180mm Freeridern.* Bin mir nicht sicher, ob meiner aktiven Fahrweise 180mm am Heck entgegen kommen bzw will ich es ja bergab nicht zu leicht haben.

Jetzt habe ich aber auf nsmb.com gelesen: "*Slow speed descending over technical terrain is doable, but not this bikeâs forte...*" (http://www.nsmb.com/4003-2010-banshee-spitfire). Tja, das ist leider  mein Haupteinsatzgebiet. Und IMHO sollten doch gerade der straffe Hinterbau, leichte Rahmen, langer Radstand und flache Lenkwinkel doch ein Vorteil beim langsamen technischen Fahren im steilen alpinen GelÃ¤nde sein 

Liest man die *englischsprachigen Tests*, dann hat man das GefÃ¼hl, das Spitfire sei ein XC-Bike, das zusÃ¤tzlich auf einfachen schnellen Trails die Sicherheit und Speed eines Downhiller vermittelt. Mit dem man durch das niedrige Tretlager optimal durch Anlieger surfen kann... 

Jedoch wird dann der Hinterbau als wenig plÃ¼schig bezeichnet und auch vor richtigen Jumps gewarnt. Das niedrige Tretlager hat seine Vor- und Nachteile (wird natÃ¼rlich mit Zweifach + Bash gefahren).

Von den Bikebergsteigern hier im Forum fahren zwar sehr viele kurzhubige Bikes, aber ein Spitfire wÃ¤re mir hier noch nicht untergekommen.

Liegt das vielleicht daran, dass hier bei uns zuwenige Spitfire im Umlauf sind bzw das Einsatzgebiet "Bikebergsteigen"/"Vertriden" ein typisches der Alpen ist und deshalb in Ãbersee von den Testern nicht wirklich "erfahren" wurde?

*Was meint ihr dazu? Wie wÃ¼rde sich das Spitfire bei meinem Einsatzgebiet schlagen? Oder ist hierfÃ¼r ein langhubiges Liteville, Nicolai, Torque oder Lapierre um soviel besser geeignet?*

Bitte um eure Meinungen & Feedback! Eine Freundin fÃ¤hrt Samstag nach Kalifornien und wÃ¼rde mir einen Rahmen mitnehmen. Hat Ã¼brigens jemand Erfahrung im Einkauf in den USA?


----------



## trailterror (3. Februar 2011)

Interessante fragestellung. Das lv 901 auch im "kleinen" setting kann ich dir für technische trailuphills nicht empfehlen. Welches n kommt in frage?

Was hälst du vom sj evo?

Zu banshee hab ich keine ahnung


----------



## Matthias247 (3. Februar 2011)

Das noch keiner das Spitfire dazu genutzt hat liegt wohl in erster Linie daran, dass es in EUropa kaum verbreitet ist. Gemacht ist das Rad dafür auf jeden Fall nicht, Ziel sind ja einfache High-Speed Trails.

Bin ja kein Vertrider, deswegen kann ich zur Eignung auch nur mutmaßen.
Das Tretlager ist halt schon ziemlich tief, das kann gerade bei technischen Uphills ein Problem sein. Runter hats wohl so seine Vor- und Nachteile.
Lange Kettenstreben sind auch Geschmackssache im steilen Terrain. Ich glaub ich könnte mit den langen Kettenstreben leben, aber würde dafür ein kürzeres Oberrohr wählen.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Februar 2011)

Dürfen Bikebergsteiger eigentlich was anderes als Liteville kaufen ? Das wäre mir total neu !


----------



## NoStyle (3. Februar 2011)

san_andreas, na jut, vielleicht noch Canyon, aber was anderes kommt mir nicht auf den Berg 

Mal im Ernst: Interessante und schwierige Frage!
1. Eigentlich kann man das nur mit Testfahren herausfinden. Da Banshee aber recht wenig in Europa, speziell D-Land vertreten ist, könnte das schwierig werden. Ich würde es auch gerne mal fahren wollen.

2. Vertriding ist in USA/Kanada wenig bekannt. Von denen die es kennen hat die eine Hälfte höchsten Respekt vor den benötigten Fahrskills, die andere Hälfte findet es lame und meint, man könnte da viel schneller runterfahren, einfach mal die Finger von den Bremsen lassen ... aber die Landscape ist epic und so ...

3. Wie jede andere Company auch hat Banshee so ihre eigene Philosophie. Prinzipiell sind die Bikes für hartes, schnelles Bergabfahren gebaut. Für Uphills hält man längere Kettenstreben für sinnvoll. Diese Meinung teile ich persönlich nicht und habe dafür lieber einen steilen Sitzwinkel mit kurzen Kettenstreben. Wobei das Spitfire 433-439 mm Kettenstreben hat, wirklich lang ist das nicht. Desweiteren hat Banshee eine Vorliebe für effiziente, straffe und progressive Hinterbauten mit eher wenig Federweg, dafür darfs vorne auch mal 180 mm sein wenn es sich cool fahren lässt. Gut ist auch, dass Banshee die Sitzrohrhöhe eher niedrig hält, aber das ist Geschmacksache. Gewichte sind durchschnittlich, Stabilität ist any day wichtiger, da hat man einen Ruf zu verlieren.

4. Da ich das selber noch nicht gemacht habe: Welche Vorraussetzungen muss ein Bike fürs Bikebergsteigen eigentlich wirklich haben?

5. Das Spitfire hat einstellbare Geometrie, etwas steiler (mit höherem Tretlager) und natürlich die berühmte flache Einstellung. Dazu ist das Bike eher lang, gut für Speed, eher schlecht fürs Spitzkehrenzirkeln auf engstem Raum. Der Lenkwinkel dürfte so oder so flach genug sein. Die Tretlagerhöhe könnte ein Nachteil sein, beim Spitty sehr tief, gut für schnelles Kurvenfahren, schlecht im groben Felsgelände. Litevilles scheinen überdurchschnittlich hohe Tretlager zu haben - vielleicht macht das diese Bikes so attraktiv für diese Disziplin. Ob 130 mm Federweg plüschig sein können/müssen ist die Frage, jedenfalls sind sie angeblich nicht so progressiv um große Luftakrobatik zu reissen, aber dafür ist das Spitty auch nicht gebaut. Ich konnte mal ein LV 301 fahren, dessen Hinterbau war straff bis unsensibel, trotzdem findet man es im groben Gerümpel auf 3000 Metern, plüschig ist denn eher relativ ...

Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## berkel (6. Februar 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Ich bin stark interessiert an dem *Spitfire*. Im Aufbau mit einer Revelation (20mm-Steckachse) und einem leichten stabilen Flow-LRS soll es nicht nur dem Trailbiken, sondern auch *zum Bikebergsteigen* dienen. [...]


Lustigerweise ziehe ich das Spitfire für den gleichen Einsatzzweck in Betracht. Wie du ja in den Testberichten schon festgestellt hast, ist das Bike eigentlich für offene schnelle Trails mit Anliegerkurven gemacht. Zudem ist die Kinematik eher kompromisslos auf ein mittleres Kettenblatt optimiert, bei stark verwurzelten Anstiegen wird man wohl auf dem kleinen KB deutlich Pedalrückschlag spüren (Keith Scott fährt auch einen 1x10 Antrieb). Also eigentlich für genau das Gegenteil von Vertriding. Aber nur weil es für etwas anderes entwickelt wurde, muss es nicht ausschließlich dafür geeignet sein.

Da eine Probefahrt in D schwierig/unmöglich ist, kann man sich nur an den Daten und Fahrberichten orientieren. Ich habe noch ein FR Bike und suche als Ergänzung ein leichtes spritziges Trail/Touren Bike, aber mit einem ähnlichen Handling wie mein Freerider (spritzig in Bezug auf das Antrittsverhalten, der lange Radstand/Kettenstreben + flacher Lenkwinkel werden nicht gerade für ein verspieltes Fahrverhalten sorgen). Mir ist vor allem ein flacher Lenkwinkel wichtig, da ich es vom FR Bike so gewohnt bin und man dadurch auch in steilem Gelände mittiger auf dem Rad stehen und so aktiver fahren kann. Das ist dann auch fahrstilabhängig, ich fahre gern mit flachem Cockpit und Druck auf dem VR.
Zudem finde ich die Kombination aus langen Kettenstreben mit gemäßigtem Sitzwinkel für gutes Kletterverhalten für mich passender als sehr kurze Kettenstreben mit einem kompensierenden sehr steilen Sitzwinkel (wie bei Speci, da wird dann entweder der Reach sehr lang, oder die Sitzposition sehr kurz). Auch Oberrohr- und Sitzrohrlänge sollten mir bei Gr. L passen (bei 189/94cm).

Sorge bereitet mir für den Einsatzzweck nur das sehr tiefe Tretlager. Bergab sehe ich da eher weniger das Problem, ein Speci Demo hat z.B. ein nur 10mm höheres Tretlager, bei 200mm FW. Auch bin ich nicht der Schlüsselstellen Freak und habe für heftige Sache ja auch noch den Freerider. Bei technischen Sachen bergauf wird man da aber wohl Probleme bekommen und muss sich zumindest fahrtechnisch dran gewöhnen.

Also für mich wird das Bike (100%ig ist es noch nicht fix) ein Experiment. Vielleicht geht es auch in die Hose.

Ich weiß nicht, ob das Bike für dich das Richtige ist. Bist du schon mal ein Bike mit sehr flachem Lenkwinkel gefahren? Der hat eben bei langsamen flachen Passagen deutlich Nachteile, das Bike wird kippliger und z.B. HR Versetzen braucht deutlich mehr Dynamik/Kraft.
Da du ein verspieltes Handling (Lenkwinkel, Radstand) und ein gutes Kletterverhalten bei technischen Uphills (Tretlagerhöhe, Pedalrückschlag) suchst, ist es denke ich eher nicht das richtige, siehe auch den Verleichsbericht unten. 

Hier ein Vergleich Spitfire vs. Pitch:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=603074&page=2
> 
> I had a chance to ride a Specialized Pitch at Lake Pueblo State Park in central Colorado last weekend. The Pitch has a geometry that is almost identical to the Spitfire in the "tall and steep" setting, with the exception of much shorter chainstays (16.5in) and even steeper seat tube angle to compensate for the shorter rear end. The bike has 140mm of rear travel and was built with a coil RS Pike 324 and X-Fusion O2 R shock (2.25in stroke).
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (6. Februar 2011)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> ärgerliche geschichte mit dem manitou coil damper.
> wirst es denn jetzt trotzdem mit dem fox testen?


Sollte der Swinger X6 ohne Rädchen nicht passen und mir läuft ein günstiger DHX übern Weg, dann ja!

Hab inzwischen den 1,3er Inbusschraubendreher erhalten.
Weit kam ich aber nicht, lediglich das LSC-Rädchen konnte ich damit abschrauben.
Das HSC-Rädchen ist mit einer 0,9mm Inbusmadenschraube gesichert.
Also muss ich nochmal etwas warten bis auch dieser Schraubendreher bei mir eintrifft. Dann weiß ich endlich, ob der Dämpfer passt oder nicht.

Bin inzwischen notgedrungen in der steilen Position mit dem Swinger eine Runde gefahren. Geht vom Gefühl her aufjedenfall in die richtige Richtung 
Hat sich jetzt auch nicht unendlich degressiv angefühlt.
Der Hinterbau sitzt jetzt ziemlich stabil in der Sag-Position und ist sehr unauffällig.


----------



## NoStyle (6. Februar 2011)

Hey Frickler in Sachen Stahldämpfung 

mal aus reiner Neugier: Fährt sich die steilere Geo soviel anders? Könntest Du die mit etwas mehr Sag fahren, ohne das die Antriebsneutralität leidet?

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## monkey10 (7. Februar 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> Lustigerweise ziehe ich das Spitfire für den gleichen Einsatzzweck in Betracht...Aber nur weil es für etwas anderes entwickelt wurde, muss es nicht ausschließlich dafür geeignet sein.



Habe mich schon gewundert, dass niemand das Banshee für diesen Einsatzbereich in Erwägung gezogen hat. Rein von der Geo sollte es auf jeden Fall eine interessante Variante sein.



berkel schrieb:


> Mir ist vor allem ein flacher Lenkwinkel wichtig, da ich es vom FR Bike so gewohnt bin und man dadurch auch in steilem Gelände mittiger auf dem Rad stehen und so aktiver fahren kann..



Genau das ist auch mein primäres Interesse. Leider gibt es ja kaum Bikes mit dem man mein einer 150/140mm-Gabel einen Lenkwinkel von 66° (oder ein bißchem mehr) erreicht. Das Last Herb AM wäre auch interessant, jedoch deutlich schwerer und teurer.

Das Speci Enduro 2010 hat IMHO eine sehr interessante Geometrie, habe mich aber darauf nicht so wohl gefühlt. Vom Gefühl eher ein Panzer, eben für schnelles Fahren und Anlieger konzipiert - nicht für langsame, verspielte und trialartige technische Abfahrten. Müsste es aber noch im richtigen Gelände fahren. Das Pitch ist auch interessant, jedoch erreicht man den Lenkwinkel des Spitfire erst mit eine 160er-Gabel - und das Tretlager ist (angeblich) sehr tief, fast unangenehm beim wurzeligen od. verblockten Uphills.



berkel schrieb:


> Bei technischen Sachen bergauf wird man da aber wohl Probleme bekommen und muss sich zumindest fahrtechnisch dran gewöhnen.



Fahre zur Zeit ein Bike, das bergauf mit abgesenkter Gabel ein recht tiefes Tretlager hat (-13mm). Ist manchmal fast unangenehm (v.a. wenn der Uphill ein verblockter ausgesetzter Bergweg ist). Auch die Pins meiner Pedale verliere ich recht schnell...



berkel schrieb:


> Also für mich wird das Bike (100%ig ist es noch nicht fix) ein Experiment. Vielleicht geht es auch in die Hose... Ich weiß nicht, ob das Bike für dich das Richtige ist.



Tja, das weiß man leider meist erst, wenn man es auf seinen Lieblingstrails gefahren hat. Wäre für mich ebenso ein Experiment. Falls sich ein günstiges Angebot in den USA ergibt, werd ich mir´s ernsthaft überlegen. Falls es mir dann gar nicht gefällt, könnte ich es ohne Verlust weiterverkaufen. Wäre übrigens ein "L" 

Ansonsten warte ich mal deine Erfahrungen ab und bestelle es mir bei einem europäischen Händler.



berkel schrieb:


> Bist du schon mal ein Bike mit sehr flachem Lenkwinkel gefahren?



Ja, z.B. LV901 (180/200) und Torque Vertride (180/180). Hat mir sehr gut gefallen, gerade im steilen Gelände. Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich soviel FW brauche bzw ob das nicht eigentlich für meine aktive Fahrweise kontraproduktiv ist. Das LV301 MK8 mit 170/160 hat zwar ein gutes Handlich, mir persönlich aber einen etwas zu steilen Lenkwinkel...



berkel schrieb:


> Der hat eben bei langsamen flachen Passagen deutlich Nachteile, das Bike wird kippliger und z.B. HR Versetzen braucht deutlich mehr Dynamik/Kraft.



Flach und langsam widerspricht sich ja meist 

Beim Bergabzirkeln mit einem Bike mit 68,5° Lenkwinkel sind Kurven & Spitzkehren meist ein trialartiges Stop&Go. Macht auch Spass, jedoch würde ich gerne aktiver und flowiger durch die Kurven surfen, mit dem Gewicht zentraler über dem Bike. Das wäre mit einem flacheren Lenkwinkel natürlich deutlich leichter.

Sollte sich bereits in den nächsten Wochen ein Spitty ergeben - und es sich in meinem Einsatzbereich ausgezeichnet fahren - dann würde ich vielleicht den bestellten Touren-Freerider stornieren. Ansonsten könnte das Spitfire in naher od. ferner Zukunft den Freerider als leichtes Trailbike ergänzen.



berkel schrieb:


> Da du ein verspieltes Handling (Lenkwinkel, Radstand) und ein gutes Kletterverhalten bei technischen Uphills (Tretlagerhöhe, Pedalrückschlag) suchst, ist es denke ich eher nicht das richtige, siehe auch den Verleichsbericht unten.



Hmm...

Ein Freund von mir fährt ein Lapierre Spicy. Unheimlich lang das Bike, Kettenstreben real ca 442. Daher hab ich es zB ausgeschlossen. Er fährt es aber verspielter als ich erwartet hatte.

Eine Probefahrt ist leider durch nichts zu ersetzen 

Danke für deine ausfühlichen Antwort!

LG


----------



## Condor (8. Februar 2011)

Stößt an bei 188mm eye-to-eye.
Da ist man schon geneigt, auf den Lowspeed-Druckstufen Einsteller ne schöne Phase zu setzen. Fleisch wäre genug da, dann sollte es passen (hoffentlich ).
Naja, erstmal muss ich jetzt studieren.
Einen Kollegen mit ner Drehbank habe ich auch nicht am Start. (nein, ich geh da nicht mit ner Feile dran)

_edit: Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass ich ja selbst Zuhause in der Werkstatt eine schrottige Mini-Hobby-Drehbank benutzen kann.
Mal gucken ob ich das damit hinbekomme. Werd ich in 2 Wochen probieren._



NoStyle schrieb:


> Hey Frickler in Sachen Stahldämpfung
> 
> mal aus reiner Neugier: Fährt sich die steilere Geo soviel anders?


Naja, das Tretlager kommt dadurch gut einen Zentimeter höher und es wird entsprechend vorne steiler.
Das nimmt schon was vom speziellen Charakter des Spitfires.

Mal abgesehn davon, gibts wohl in der steilen Position gut Kettenrückschlag bei einem kleinen Kettenblatt. (mtbr)
Kann ich nicht beurteilen, fahre immer nur 36 Zähne vorne.
Könnte aber für die Herren Bikebergsteiger mit 2 fach vorne interessant sein?!


NoStyle schrieb:


> Könntest Du die mit etwas mehr Sag fahren, ohne das die Antriebsneutralität leidet?


Wie Du meinen  Bezogen auf den Dämpfer oder bezogen auf die Position?
Bin da wohl der falsche um Antriebsneutralität zu beurteilen.
Ich bin irgendwie "Wipp-resistent", zumindest fällt mir sehr selten sowas negativ auf.
Mal abgesehn davon, dass bei sowenig Federweg ~5% mehr Sag recht wenig sind... ob man das spüren kann bezogen auf Antriebsneutralität?


----------



## NoStyle (8. Februar 2011)

Hi Condor,

die zweite Frage war bezogen darauf, dass man angeblich in einer (oder beiden) Position leichten Pedalrückschlag beim Spitty haben soll, besonders bei 22er Kettenblättern. Eine Eigenschaft, die wohl die meisten Hinterbauten mit virtuellem Drehpunkt haben und nur in einem relativ engen Sagbereich angeblich antriebsneutral sind. Hätte mich interessiert ob das tatsächlich so ist, aber da Du nur ein 36er fährst, wirst Du das gar nicht beantworten können. Bestenfalls, ob man mit mehr Sag den steileren Winkel etwas ausgleichen kann.

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## berkel (8. Februar 2011)

Testbericht vom Spitfire im Bike Magazine (Seite 60): http://sourceinterlink.zinio.com/browse/publications/index.jsp?productId=307332098

@Grüner Hulk
Ich habe den Link mal auf die Ursprungsseite geändert. Warum man den Inhalt beim Klicken links auf "inside" sehen kann ohne die Zeitschrift zu abonnieren weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (8. Februar 2011)

andere frage:
dein link geht auf eine digital bike zeitung. wann fallen dort kosten an?


----------



## monkey10 (8. Februar 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> Testbericht vom Spitfire im Bike Magazine (Seite 60): http://sourceinterlink.zinio.com/reader.jsp?o=int&pub=307332098&prev=sub&offer=307844615



Danke 

Ein 130mm-Fully, das mit einer leichten 150er-Gabel einen variablen Lenkwinkel von 66,2 oder 67,3° hat (Tretlager 330 od. 343mm). Schon unglaublich reizvoll ..

Wenn nicht immer dieses "the downhillers trail bike" wäre. Corner, drops und speed ist ja schon okay.. aber es klingt immer so, als könnte das Spitfire nichts anderes als bikepark-ähnliche Trails fahren.



Condor schrieb:


> Naja, das Tretlager kommt dadurch gut einen Zentimeter höher und es wird entsprechend vorne steiler.
> Das nimmt schon was vom speziellen Charakter des Spitfires.
> 
> Mal abgesehn davon, gibts wohl in der steilen Position gut Kettenrückschlag bei einem kleinen Kettenblatt. (mtbr)
> ...





NoStyle schrieb:


> ...angeblich in einer (oder beiden) Position leichten Pedalrückschlag beim Spitty haben soll, besonders bei 22er Kettenblättern. Eine Eigenschaft, die wohl die meisten Hinterbauten mit virtuellem Drehpunkt haben und nur in einem relativ engen Sagbereich angeblich antriebsneutral sind. Hätte mich interessiert ob das tatsächlich so ist...



Hmm.. natürlich interessant. Müsste man probieren inwieweit das bei technischen Uphills wirklich stört. 

Freunde von mir mit 160mm-Lapierres (VPP & OST) sowie Giant merken dan Pedalrückschlag weder am kleinen noch am mittleren KB.


----------



## NoStyle (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo Monkey, laut Keith Scott und einigen Useraussagen ist der Pedalrückschlag beim Spitfire, als auch beim Rune, ab 24 oder 26 Zähnen nicht mehr vorhanden. Mangels eigener Erfahrung kann ich nichts dazu sagen und es wäre zu hinterfragen, ob Du mit solch einer Übersetzung klarkommen würdest. Vielleicht mit 11-36er Kassette hinten kein Problem?!?


----------



## berkel (9. Februar 2011)

Ich habe auch vor meine Hammerschmidt vom FR Bike am Spitfire zu testen. Die Vorzeichen sind nach den Berichten zum Pedalrückschlag ja eher schlecht. Etwas Optimierung wäre da mit 24er KB und dann 11-36 oder 12-36 hinten möglich (den kleinen Gang brauche ich auf jeden Fall).

Unschlüssig bin ich noch bei der Gabel. Ich habe noch eine alte Lyrik SoloAir die ich auf 150mm traveln und dann mit externer Lagerschale fahren würde. Die ist nur im Vergleich zu den neuen 150er Gabeln recht schwer, dafür aber auch steif, was bei steilem verblockten Gelände angenehm ist wo man fast nur über das VR fährt. Trotzdem würde ich z.B. eine DT EXM 150 gerne mal testen (wenn nur die blöde 15mm Steckachse nicht wäre ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (10. Februar 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/19230272"]Spoked Media 2010 Demo Reel on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## monkey10 (10. Februar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> ...



nettes vid 

wobei solche flowtrails bzw bikepark/noreshores selten von mir befahren werden. nicht, dass mir dies nicht spass machen könnte, aber in meiner umgebung gibts einfach interessantere berge als parks

trotzdem hat das spitfire nicht an seiner fazination verloren


----------



## san_andreas (10. Februar 2011)

Sorry....nicht genau hingeguckt ! Dachte, das wäre ein Legend am Anfang.


----------



## monkey10 (10. Februar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Lear-Miller-mountain-bike-pics-2011.html  incl. Berg-Video !



sorry, kann in deinem link weder ein spitfire noch anderes banshee entdecken


----------



## NoStyle (10. Februar 2011)

Das war Banshee Team Geronimo mit Legends. Und weitere Rider mit neuen Turner DHRs. Allerdings kein Spitfire und die Berge wurden abwärts geschreddet


----------



## san_andreas (10. Februar 2011)

Ab Min. 2:00 sieht man ein Legend.


----------



## NoStyle (10. Februar 2011)

Nochmal zum Thema Spitfire:
Im von san andreas ersten geposteten Video (ein Zusammenschnitt von einzelnen Videos) sieht man Mitarbeiter eines Bikeshops auf ihren verschiedenen (Banshee) Bikes. Darunter auch ein Rampant, welches Uphill und durch enge Singletrails gejagt wird. Bekanntermassen ist das ursprünglich als 4X-Racebike gedacht, dann haben es die Trickser für sich als leichte Alternative zum Wildcard entdeckt, da wird es zum Singletrail-Shredden hergenommen - der Typ hätte auch ein Spitfire kaufen können ...

Was will ich damit sagen: Den vorgegebene Einsatzzweck darf man vielleicht nicht so überbewerten, genauso wie Geometrien auf dem Papier - entscheidend ist wie das Bike sich fährt. Das Spitty bietet verstellbare Geometrie und selbst wenn der Lenkwinkel in der steilen Position dann 67undirgendwassgrad sein sollte ist er immer noch flacher als beim Großteil der Konkurrenz. Genauso sind Kettenstreben von unter 44cm auch nicht so lang.
Wer kein Risiko eingeht macht natürlich keinen Verlust - er gewinnt aber auch nicht! Vielleicht muss einer von Euch es blind kaufen und im alpinen Gelände ausprobieren und dann urteilen. Der Wiederverkaufswert bei Nichtgefallen dürfte nicht schlecht sein. Mein WC habe ich auch blind gekauft, genauso wie zwei andere Bikes vorher - ich habe es nicht bereut.

Später Edit: Hier die Vids die ich meinte - natürlich nicht mit Bikehiking vergleichbar.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16268732"]Rampant[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16104545"]Spitfire[/ame]

Hier Bikehiking mit Wildcard, nem 127mm Slopestyle/Freeridefully. Dürfte User "Thirdeye" sein.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/13231199"]Wildcard 1[/ame]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-_GzE4Tfn8&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Hohetauern.wmv[/nomedia]


----------



## monkey10 (11. Februar 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> ...Hier Bikehiking mit Wildcard, nem 127mm Slopestyle/Freeridefully. Dürfte User "Thirdeye" sein...



Yep, das ist der Horst mit seinem ganz speziell aufgebautem Wildcard. Soweit ich weiß, fährt er den variablen FW (135/165mm) v.a. deshalb in der kurzhubigen Einstellung um einen Lenkwinkel von 66° zu erreichen (Gabel Marzocchi 66 ETA mit 180mm FW). Hat anfangs 17,5kg gehabt. Er hat aber inzwischen viel experimentiert (24" HR, Trial-Felgen etc)...


----------



## san_andreas (11. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht, was er für Teile genau drauf hat, aber bei 17,5 kg geht sicher noch einiges. 1,5kg kriegt man da doch sicher noch weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (14. Februar 2011)

So, ich habe jetzt ein Spitfire bei meinem Händler bestellt . Leider wird ein Fahrbericht noch etwas dauern, die L Rahmen sind gerade ausverkauft und die nächste Lieferung wird erst in 4 bis schlimmstenfalls 8 Wochen erwartet .
Naja, so habe ich noch etwas Zeit mir über die Ausstattung Gedanken zu machen. Bei der Gabelfrage bin ich noch nicht wirklich weiter gekommen, außer dass es wohl keine 32er Gabel wird. Dämpfungstechnik und Steifigkeit scheinen mir bei den "großen" Gabeln besser für mich und meinen Einsatzzweck geeignet. Wobei mir vom FW eigentlich 140-150mm reichen würden. Als Option hätte ich eine alte Lyrik SoloAir die ich runter traveln könnte, oder doch die 36er Talas die ich eigentlich mit meinem alten Rahmen verkaufen will. Die Frage wäre halt, ob man bei langen Anstiegen beim Spitfire auf eine Absenkung verzichten kann, wovon ich eigentlich ausgehe. Hm, da hilft wohl nur ausprobieren.


----------



## NoStyle (15. Februar 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> ... Hm, da hilft wohl nur ausprobieren ...


Ich denke auch. 
Das Spitfire ist ja relativ steil bezüglich des Sitzwinkels, zudem mit der Option auf noch steiler, da ist eine Absenkung vermutlich nicht zwingend notwendig. Ich habe mein WC mit Angleset auf fast 65 Grad Lenkwinkel mit (für meine Verhältnisse) sehr flacher Front und senke seitdem nicht mehr ab. Zur Not tut es auch ein Band zum "selfmade-traveln".

Zu den Luftgabeln kann ich nichts sagen, fahre selber Lyrik Coil U-Turn. Die höhere Steifigkeit ist aber schon ein Vorteil.

Aber sag mal, Du hast doch ein LV 901 und 301, oder? Bist Du für deinen Einsatzbereich eigentlich nicht bestens ausgestattet?


----------



## berkel (15. Februar 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Aber sag mal, Du hast doch ein LV 901 und 301, oder? Bist Du für deinen Einsatzbereich eigentlich nicht bestens ausgestattet?


Das 301 verkaufe ich da mir die Geometrie nicht mehr passt (ist ein älteres Mk4). Mit 160er Gabel passt der Lenkwinkel einigermaßen, aber dann ist der Sitzwinkel zu flach und das Tretlager etwas zu hoch. Bei einer 160er Gabel braucht ich da unbedingt eine Absenkung und ich sehe beim 901 wie das mit steilerem Sitzwinkel und längeren Kettenstreben deutlich besser klettert, auch ohne Absenkung. Beim neuen 301 würde es auch nur mit 160er Gabel und Angleset passen, das aber wegen der direkt ins Steuerrohr eingepressten Lager nicht passt.

Naja und außerdem will ich mal was anderes probieren. Ich denke, dass die Geo vom Spitfire gut zu meinem Fahrstil passt. Mir taugt ein flacher Lenkwinkel und ein Bike dass eher auf Stabilität und Bodenkontakt als auf ein verspieltes Handling ausgelegt ist.


----------



## lakekeman (15. Februar 2011)

Aber warum denn ein Spitfire, wenn damit in Schrittgeschwindigkeit technische Sachen das Hinterrad schwingend abrollt? (wo der lange Radstand und das sehr tiefe Tretlager wohl eher stören)
Das wiederspricht doch völlig der Intention des Bikes, lang, tief, flach und schnell.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde das Bike auch hoch interessant. Aber eben als schnelles mini DH Trailbike.
Klar - Geo hin oder her, man kann mit jedem Bike sowie alles fahren.
Nur wenn man die Wahl hat, warum dann so?


----------



## berkel (15. Februar 2011)

Es ist mir bewusst, dass das Spitfire nicht optimal für meinen Einsatzbereich ist (zumindest von den Daten). Ich habe ja geschrieben, dass es ein Experiment ist. Da aber in D offenbar Interesse an dem Bike besteht und der Rahmen nicht so extrem teuer ist, ist es für mich einen Versuch wert.
Ein langer Radstand stört mich nicht so, hat mein 901 auch (KäptnFR fährt ja sogar XL). Und beim tiefen Tretlager habe ich eher rumpelig bergauf als bergab Bedenken. Wobei ich auch nicht vor habe damit extreme Vertridesachen zu fahren, ich fahre auch flowige Trails (eigentlich sogar lieber). Zudem hat das Bike im HighSetting ähnliche Werte wie andere AMs, auch wenn die Einstellung in den englischsprachigen Foren einen schlechten Ruf hat (begründet?). Ich werde sehen ob es mir gefällt.

@lakekeman:
Euer Heimrevier wäre natürlich super für das Bike (du hattest dich ja auch mal dafür interessiert), da sollte ich dann vielleicht mal wieder vorbei schauen .


----------



## lakekeman (15. Februar 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> @lakekeman:
> Euer Heimrevier wäre natürlich super für das Bike (du hattest dich ja auch mal dafür interessiert), da sollte ich dann vielleicht mal wieder vorbei schauen .



Definitiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (15. Februar 2011)

Habs ja schon in #959 geschrieben: 
"Einer von Euch muss es blind kaufen und im alpinen Gelände ausprobieren und dann urteilen. Der Wiederverkaufswert bei Nichtgefallen dürfte nicht schlecht sein."
Der Rest ist sonst graue Theorie.


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. Februar 2011)

Komische Galerie!

Auf den letzten 4 Seiten sind drei Bikes zu sehen, davon ist eins ein Knolly!


----------



## NoStyle (16. Februar 2011)

Ist zwar komisch für eine Galerie, allerdings kann man die Bansheefahrer hier im Forum recht fix durchzählen - ist halt so ne fiese Randgruppenerscheinung.  Ich selbst brauche mein Bike auch nicht 5x im Monat zu posten um mich gut zu fühlen. 
Für Fragen brauch man einfach kein weiteres Subforum im Techtalk oder Herstellerdingens oder sonstwo, sondern stellt diese halt hier 
Wenn das nicht in Ordnung wäre hätten die Mods schon längst eingegriffen und wer sich für die Bikes interessiert gekommt hier ordentlich Info, wenn auch leider eher spärlich bebildert 

Trotzdem herzlichen Dank für Deinen Besuch und viele Grüße 

NoStyle


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. Februar 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ist zwar komisch für eine Galerie, allerdings kann man die Bansheefahrer hier im Forum recht fix durchzählen - ist halt so ne fiese Randgruppenerscheinung.  Ich selbst brauche mein Bike auch nicht 5x im Monat zu posten um mich gut zu fühlen.
> Für Fragen brauch man einfach kein weiteres Subforum im Techtalk oder Herstellerdingens oder sonstwo, sondern stellt diese halt hier
> Wenn das nicht in Ordnung wäre hätten die Mods schon längst eingegriffen und wer sich für die Bikes interessiert gekommt hier ordentlich Info, wenn auch leider eher spärlich bebildert
> 
> ...



Damit kann ich leben.. Beste Grüße zurück


----------



## Condor (22. Februar 2011)

Na also, ist doch HAUFENWEISE Platz! 
Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich jemals auf die dumme Idee kam, dass es nicht passen könnte


----------



## Mr.A (22. Februar 2011)




----------



## sdupit (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute zunächst mal mein grade fertig gewordenes Banshee Morphine.






Dazu noch ein Angebot Meinerseits:
Es gibt laut dem Banshee Vertireb keinerlei Banshee Decals für diesen alten Rahmen mehr zu kaufen, weder bei Shock Therapy in Deutschland noch in Amiland.

Deswegen habe ich mich Stundenlang hingesetzt und die Decals anhand von selbstgeschossennen Fotos nachgearbeitet Vektoriesiert etc. Ich will mich nicht selber loben aber faktisch sind sie besser geworden als das Orginal (rechtes Bild).
*
Wer also noch Decals braucht kann sich gerne mal bei mir per PM melden. *

Farbwünsche sind je nach Aufwand auch möglich. Habe Sie mir, wie man sehen kann, z.B. in Schwarz/Grün gemacht (linkes Bild)...









MfG - sdupit


----------



## NoStyle (24. Februar 2011)

Ganz dicke Ghettofaust und Respekt für die Decals - ich hätte es nicht besser machen können


----------



## san_andreas (24. Februar 2011)

Banshee Prime (29er) Proto:


----------



## NoStyle (24. Februar 2011)

So oder so ähnlich dürfen die zukünftigen upgedateten Wildcards und co gerne aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (4. März 2011)

Das Prime-Proto nimmt Formen an:










Ok-ok, es ist ein 29er, finde den Rahmen und Bike aber richtig schick und ich kann mich nur wiederholen: So dürfen andere Banshees zukünftig gerne aussehen.
Hier noch mehr Infos und Interview mit Keith zum Prime auf Pinkbike, für die Interessierten.

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## P3 Killa (6. März 2011)

So, ich bin am überlegen mein Rampant und mein Devinci Hectik zu veräusern und mir dafür ein Spitfire aufzubauen...
Was denkt ihr denn über diese Idee?
Hab bisher nur gelesen das sich das Spitfire wie ein DH Bike fährt mit wenig FW, das würde mir sehr entgegen kommen. 
Vielleicht kann Concor was dazu sagen?

Aufbauen würde ich es mit einer Fox 36 oder Rock Shox Sektor, Crossmax SX, Avid Juicy 7, Raceface Altlas FR Kurbeln, Cromag Lenker und Vorbau.
Also das so im groben.


----------



## Mozim (8. März 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema Spitfire:
> Im von san andreas ersten geposteten Video (ein Zusammenschnitt von einzelnen Videos) sieht man Mitarbeiter eines Bikeshops auf ihren verschiedenen (Banshee) Bikes. Darunter auch ein Rampant, welches Uphill und durch enge Singletrails gejagt wird. Bekanntermassen ist das ursprünglich als 4X-Racebike gedacht, dann haben es die Trickser für sich als leichte Alternative zum Wildcard entdeckt, da wird es zum Singletrail-Shredden hergenommen - der Typ hätte auch ein Spitfire kaufen können ...
> 
> 
> (...)



Ich hab' den Beitrag eben erst entdeckt, also Verzeihung für die etwas verspätete Antwort - aber könnte eventuell ganz interessant für das Thema Spitfire sein... 

Das gelbe Rampant, das im Video zu sehen ist, gehört Matt Juhasz, dem Besitzer des North Shore Bike Shops aus Vancouver. Er hat das Rad so aufgebaut, weil er für diese Saison ausprobieren wollte, mit einem Rad absolut alles zu machen - das hat er auch sehr gut hinbekommen. Das Rad ist aufgebaut mit einem relativ stabilen Laufradsatz (WTB DH-Felgen), ein paar Race Face Sixc-Komponenten, Saint-Bremsen, einer U-Turn-Lyrik und einem Rock Shox Monarch-Dämpfer. Glücklicherweise hab ich ein paar Tage bei Matt gewohnt, als ich diesen Sommer in Kanada unterwegs war, und konnte mich somit auch von der Vielseitigkeit des Rampants überzeugen: an einem Tag waren wir Vormittags auf Mt. Fromme, Mittags auf einer BMX-Strecke, Nachmittags auf einigen Dirtlines mitten im Wald und zum Abschluss des Tages sind wir dann noch eine einstündige Enduro-Abfahrt von Mt. Cypress bei Nacht gefahren. Auf dem Rad hat Matt an dem Tag wirklich alles gemacht - von dicken Dirt-Doubles bis hin zu durchaus steilen, technischen und natürlichen Downhill-Sektionen auf Mt. Fromme. In Whistler ist er auf dem Rampant mit dem Setup ebenfalls jeden Trail absolut problemlos und schneller als 90% aller Downhiller runtergekommen. 






Allerdings muss man auch dabei bedenken, dass er ein unglaublich talentierter Biker ist, der mir selbst auf 'nem Trekking-Damenrad auf jedem Trail davon fahren würde. Ich bin in letzter Zeit häufiger das Rampant von meinem Bruder bei mir in der Gegend im Wald gefahren - Klettern geht damit erstaunlich gut wenn man bedenkt, dass es eigentlich nicht dafür ausgelegt ist. Bergab merkt man allerdings im Wald, dass das Fahrwerk eben doch auf andere Dinge als ruppige Wurzelfelder ausgelegt ist. Auf Fourcross-Strecken oder in Winterberg ist das Rampant allerdings eine absolute Rakete. 

Das Spitfire, das ebenfalls in einem der geposteten Videos (Jeremy Lemay) zu sehen ist, gehört einem der Mitarbeiter aus dem North Shore Bike Shop. De Facto haben sich dort alle Mitarbeiter, abgesehen von Matt, ein Spitfire aufgebaut, weil es in deren Augen das absolute Vancouver-Rad ist, sprich: man kommt jeden Anstieg hoch und kann es bergab selbst in sehr steilem Gelände wunderbar fahren. Ich konnte das Rad leider nicht im Gelände testen, war allerdings absolut begeistert, wie fantastisch das Rad beschleunigt. Zudem hatten deren Räder, allersamt mit Lyriks aufgebaut, einen Lenkwinkel um die 65°. Ich finde das Spitfire extrem reizvoll und würde es mir auch sofort kaufen, wenn ich das Geld dafür hätte. Dank der Geometrie (flacher Lenkwinkel, tiefes Tretlager) fährt es sich in der Tat wie ein kleines DH-Rad, lässt sich allerdings extrem gut beschleunigen und bergauf bewegen. 











Wie bereits gesagt: unglaublich reizvoll - hoffentlich mein nächstes Rad!  

Gruß
-Moritz


----------



## NoStyle (8. März 2011)

Hallo Moritz,

vielen Dank für Deinen aufschlussreichen Beitrag! Es ist immer gut wenn hier jemand was zu den Bikes sagen kann, vorallem wenn er sie selbst gefahren ist - gerne mehr davon 

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## Condor (8. März 2011)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> So, ich bin am überlegen mein Rampant und mein Devinci Hectik zu veräusern und mir dafür ein Spitfire aufzubauen...
> Was denkt ihr denn über diese Idee?
> Hab bisher nur gelesen das sich das Spitfire wie ein DH Bike fährt mit wenig FW, das würde mir sehr entgegen kommen.
> Vielleicht kann Concor was dazu sagen?
> ...


Moin,

ich hab ja hier schon was dazu geschrieben.
Mein Bike ist ja quasi genauso aufgebaut...

36er Van, 1 fach vorne, dicker Laufradsatz, Dh Lenker

das entspricht ja auch genau den Bikes, die einen Post über mir von den Northshore Jungs zu sehen sind!
Für mich ist es das perfekte Bike neben einem Downhiller.
Damit hat man dann alles abgedeckt, wenn man jetzt nicht unbedingt Dirtjumpen, richtig 4x oder CC-Marathon fahren will. (ist alles nicht meins).


----------



## Mozim (8. März 2011)

Condor schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab ja hier schon was dazu geschrieben.
> Mein Bike ist ja quasi genauso aufgebaut...
> ...



Puh, um dieses Rad beneide ich dich... 

Allerdings liegt in deinem letzten Satz genau mein Problem: Ich fahr mit meinem kleinen Rad (das neben dem Downhiller) in erster Linie Fourcross und Dirts, hätte aber gerne was, mit dem ich auch relativ problemlos bergauf radeln kann und bergab steiles, technisches Zeug fahren kann, um für's Downhillen zu trainieren. Wenn ich nun also vom Amp auf das Spitfire umsteige, wäre das optimal für den Wald geeignet, aber zum Fourcrossen wohl eher ungeeignet... also muss ich entweder mein Amp durch ein Rampant ersetzen oder mir neben dem Amp noch das Spitfire als Drittrad zulegen. Hat zufällig jemand etwas Geld für mich übrig?  

Mein Legend ist übrigens seit diesem Wochenende aufgebaut und endlich fahrbereit. Mehr dazu gibt's in diesem Topic






Gruß
-Moritz


----------



## NoStyle (8. März 2011)

Mozim schrieb:


> ... Ich fahr mit meinem kleinen Rad (das neben dem Downhiller) in erster Linie Fourcross und Dirts, hätte aber gerne was, mit dem ich auch relativ problemlos bergauf radeln kann und bergab steiles, technisches Zeug fahren kann, um für's Downhillen zu trainieren ...


Mal an ein leicht aufgebautes Wildcard gedacht?
Btw, starkes Legend!


----------



## Condor (8. März 2011)

Feines Teil!
Wir scheinen den selben Bikegeschmack zu haben. Mein Downhiller ist ein Cove Shocker...  und das Legend find ich auch sehr fein.
Wie groß bist Du?


----------



## Mozim (8. März 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Mal an ein leicht aufgebautes Wildcard gedacht?
> Btw, starkes Legend!



Nein, bisher hab ich noch nicht an's Wildcard gedacht, eher an ein Rune - aber gut, eigentlich sollte ich erst mal mein Amp und mein Legend vernünftig fahren, bevor ich mir Gedanken über ein neues Bike mache. Ist ja schließlich nicht mehr Winter...  



> Wir scheinen den selben Bikegeschmack zu haben. Mein Downhiller ist ein Cove Shocker...  und das Legend find ich auch sehr fein.
> Wie groß bist Du?



Ich bin etwa 1,84m groß und bin bis zum Sommer einen Shocker in Größe M gefahren (zu sehen hier). Tolles Rad, hat alles mitgemacht, aber ich hab mich am Ende zu eingeengt drauf gefühlt. Ich hing immer sehr weit über dem Hinterrad, um das kurze Oberrohr zu kompensieren - und wenn ich dann doch mal Druck auf's Vorderrad gegeben hab, sah ich auf Fotos aus wie ein Schimpanse auf einem winzigen Rädchen, der im Zirkus kurz davor ist, durch einen brennenden Looping zu fahren. 

Das Legend ist nun in Größe L und fühlt sich super an. Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass es zu lang ist und habe mich direkt wohl gefühlt. Es ist insgesamt auch durch das niedrigere Tretlager und den flacheren Lenkwinkel stabiler und klebt mehr am Boden, fühlt sich in der Luft allerdings super an und ist durchaus auch verspielt. Größe M hätte mir bei dem Rad wohl auch gepasst, allerdings wollte ich definitiv mal ein großes DH-Rad ausprobieren. Zudem ist mein Amp in Größe L mit breitem Lenker auch sehr viel länger als beispielsweise das Specialized P2 in L, was ich davor gefahren bin, und die zusätzliche Länge hat mir bei dem Rad auch sehr gut gefallen. 

Da fällt mir gerade auf: du fährst nicht zufällig 'nen hellblauen Shocker...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (8. März 2011)

@Mozim: kannst du mal noch größere Bilder von deinem Legend hochladen ? Es ist einfach zu gut für so kleine Bilder.


----------



## Condor (8. März 2011)

Mozim schrieb:


> Ich bin etwa 1,84m groß und bin bis zum Sommer einen Shocker in Größe M gefahren (*zu sehen hier*). Tolles Rad, hat alles mitgemacht, aber ich hab mich am Ende zu eingeengt drauf gefühlt. Ich hing immer sehr weit über dem Hinterrad, um das kurze Oberrohr zu kompensieren - und wenn ich dann doch mal Druck auf's Vorderrad gegeben hab, sah ich auf Fotos aus wie ein Schimpanse auf einem winzigen Rädchen, der im Zirkus kurz davor ist, durch einen brennenden Looping zu fahren.
> 
> ......
> 
> Da fällt mir gerade auf: *du fährst nicht zufällig 'nen hellblauen Shocker...?*


 Servus Moritz! 

viel Spass mit deinen neuen Hobel! Funktioniert dein Plastikarm gut?
Grüß mir Joz!

Ben


----------



## Mozim (8. März 2011)

> @Mozim: kannst du mal noch größere Bilder von deinem Legend hochladen ? Es ist einfach zu gut für so kleine Bilder.
















Weitere Bilder gibt's dann noch auf Facebook...


> Servus Moritz!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Welt ist klein... 
Der "Plastikarm" funktioniert den Umständen entsprechend besser, als ich es je erwartet hab, auch wenn der Arm wie immer zu Saisonbeginn etwas schmerzt. 6 Tage Whistler im letzten Sommer hat er jedenfalls absolut problemlos mitgemacht. Ist ja schließlich auch kein Plastik, sondern High-Tech-Leichtbau-Carbon.  

Wir werden uns diese Saison sicherlich in Willingen oder Winterberg mal über den Weg fahren - da kannst du dich dann gerne selbst vom Legend überzeugen! Optional schauen Joz und ich mal bei dir in der Ecke vorbei. Bist du mittlerweile wieder schmerzfrei und problemlos auf dem Rad unterwegs? Grüße richte ich aus!


----------



## Ischi (9. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich hoffe mal, dass ich hier richtig bin, aber es tummeln sich ja einige Banshee Fahrer hier 

Ich interessiere mich für das Wildcard, und würde gerne alle Teile von meinem Hardtail (s.Galerie) vorerst übernehmen und es mit 127mm Federweg fahren. Ich würde es als Touren-, Trail-,AM-,Endurobike benutzen . Meine Fragen wären jetzt:
-wie macht sich das Wildcard an längeren Anstiegen? Sagen wir mal 1000hm am Stück? Wippt es sehr beim bergauf fahren?
-Ist der Federweg für Wurzelteppiche fluffig genug, oder eher straff?

Ich würde bei 1,81m zum M tendieren, da mein Hardtail eine ähnliche Geometrie hat. Stütze müsste halt etwas weiter raus. Das Bike macht so einen recht vielseitigen Eindruck, und ist mit knapp 1000 auch nicht unmenschlich teuer. Später würde ich je nach Bedarf, nachrüsten, mehr Federweg etc.

Würde mich über ein paar Kommentare sehr freuen 

Viele Grüße


----------



## NoStyle (9. März 2011)

Ich klinke mich mal ein 

Die Teile vom Hardtail sollten passen, bis auf eventuell Sattelstütze und Steuersatz. Der Rest geht mit Umwerfer, Kefü und Pike und den restlichen Teilen voll klar!

Zum Wippen gibt es nicht viel zu sagen - es ist fast nicht vorhanden, egal ob bergauf oder in der Ebene. Propedal oder sonstige Platform/Lowspeeddämpfung ist meiner Meinung nach nicht nötig und allgemein lässt sich das Bike sehr gut pedallieren - diesbezüglich mit das Beste was ich bisher gefahren bin.
Du musst nur eins bedenken: mit Rahmenhöhe 15 Zoll sind Uphills immer ein Kompromiss, denn es kann sein dass Du selbst mit ganz langer Sattelstütze keine optimale Sitzhöhe bekommst. Der Vorteil ist aber der sehr steile Sitzwinkel in Kombination mit leicht längerem Oberrohr - Du sitzt zentriert auf dem Bike und hast ordentlich Druck auf dem Vorderrad.

Bei Deiner Größe würde ich auch M, vielleicht sogar L nehmen.

Was die Federung und das Handling betrifft: Der Hinterbau ist sehr progressiv (gut gegen Durchschläge), sensibel genug aber insgesamt schon eher straff und effizient. "Fluffig" ist relativ, eine Komfortsänfte ist das WC nicht, ist ja auch kein 160mm-AM-Bike. Natürlich schluckt der Hinterbau ordentlich, allerdings solltest Du Wurzeln eher als Absprungmöglichkeit sehen  
Das Handling allgemein ist sehr verspielt und wendig und prinzipiell ist das Bike für Sprünge, Drops und eher Bikepark gebaut, aber vielseitig genug dass auch Touren/AM mit kleinen Kompromissen gehen.

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Ischi (10. März 2011)

Hey,

hört sich sehr gut, was du zum Wildcard sagst...
Klar, Steuersatz muss neu, ein semi-integrierter Reduziersteuersatz müsste ja passen (brauche semi-integriert, da sonst der Gabelschaft zu kurz wird). Sattelstütze muss natürlich auch ne neue her. Min. 400mm lang würde ich sagen. Der aktuelle Rahmen ist 19" eek hoch, die Stütze guckt 140mm raus (der theoretisch versenkbare Teil), beim 15" Wildcard wären das dann 240mm+ein bisschen Sag beim draufsetzen vermute ich. Also sollten noch mindestens 120mm im Sattelrohr verbleiben. Reicht das ?
Wegen der Größe, ich bin 1,81, 81er Schrittlänge, klar wäre das L vom Sitzrohr besser, aber mein aktuelles Rad hat ein 575er Oberrohr (und 50er Vorbau) und fühle mich sehr wohl darauf. Das L würde ich als zu lang einschätzen.
Achso, kann ich meine 34,9mm Sattelklemme behalten?
Und zum Dämpfer, ich würde Luftdämpfer bevorzugen (z.B. Fox DHX 5.0 Air), wegen dem Gewicht. Gibt es da sehr starke Einwände?

Tausend Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (10. März 2011)

Hi Ischi,

Steuerrohr ist 12 cm lang plus die Bauhöhe des Steuersatzes, nur als Orientierung.
Sattelklemme sollte passen.

Als Sattelstütze habe ich mir für Touren eine Thomson in 42 cm Länge gekauft. Bin 184 cm gross (Schrittlänge unbekannt), damit habe ich einen recht guten Kompromiss bei der Sitzhöhe. Würde aber auch mindestens 12 cm versenkt lassen. Die mitgelieferte Stütze von Banshee ist aber auch sehr gut, leichter als die Elite (!) - ich habe sie so gekürzt dass ich den Sattel voll versenken kann. 
Bei Grösse L ändert sich die Sitzrohrhöhe nur sehr unwesentlich, dafür ist das Oberrohr länger. Wenn Dir die jetzige Geo zusagt, dann lieber M nehmen!

Zu Luftdämpfern kann ich wenig sagen, habe kaum Erfahrung damit. 
Allgemein hat der Fox DHX Air wohl nicht den allerbesten Ruf. Der Manitou Evolver wird vielerortens wärmstens empfohlen, da er angeblich fast nahezu die Charakteristik eines Stahlfederdämpfers erreicht und sich für ganz unterschiedliche Hinterbausysteme prima abstimmen lässt - vielleicht solltest Du besser diesen nehmen. Luftdämpfer à la Float oder Monarch (ohne AGB) werden wegen ihrer erhöhten Progression von Banshee nicht empfohlen.

Viele Grüße
Toddy

Edit für Prime-Time:


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. März 2011)

hier mal meins:




Felsenblick Erfweiler von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Burgenblick (Römerfelsen) von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## Ischi (25. März 2011)

Die Post war da...Jim ist echt ein sehr netter 





Ich habe mich jetzt doch für den DHX Air entschieden, tauschen kann man immernoch und zu diesem Thema gehen die Meinungen so weit auseinander das man das wohl selbst probieren muss...
Ich bin gespannt 

Viele Grüße

Edit: Ich weiß der Dämpfer ist falsch rum eingebaut, ist der Zustand aus der Kiste...


----------



## NoStyle (25. März 2011)

Yep, Freeborn ist sehr bemüht was die von Ihnen geführten Marken betrifft!
Welcome, Glückwunsch und viel Spass damit. Foto vom fertigen Aufbau hier natürlich Pflicht, ebenso wie Fahreindrücke


----------



## Ischi (2. April 2011)

So, da ist es





so wird es jetzt erstmal bleiben, Federweg reicht mir so vollkommen aus, nur eine 400er Stütze kommt noch rein. Zu den Fahreindrücken (mein erstes Fully, ich kann also nicht vergleichen):

Durch den steilen Sitzwinkel sitzt man sehr zentral im Rad, geht super bergauf, wippen hält sich im sitzen sehr in Grenzen, bis gar nicht vorhanden, das ProPedal am Dämpfer blieb bis jetzt unangetastet.
Der Hinterbau ist nicht übersensibel spricht aber zuverlässig auch auf kleine Stöße an. Die Progression steigt zum Ende des Federwegs merklich an. Reserven habe ich da noch genug.
Fazit: Ein prima wendiges Singletrail-Allmountain-Enduro-Spring-Bike, Umwerfer tauglich, geht gut bergauf, extrem variabel im Aufbau. Mir gefällts


----------



## NoStyle (3. April 2011)

Sehr schön Ischi!
Die Pike kommt optisch richtig gut, hatte ich auch mal in der Auswahl. Deine Fahreindrücke decken sich auch mit meinen, wobei ich mit Stahlfeder eventuell ein etwas softer ansprechendes Fahrwerk haben dürfte.
Hab viel Spass damit, alles Andere ist eigentlich auch überbewertet. 

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Cam-man (3. April 2011)

und dann hier auch einmal


----------



## NoStyle (3. April 2011)

Haha, endlich isch des dahoam


----------



## ewoq (4. April 2011)

heute gekommen, hoffentlich bald fertig:







geplanter aufbau (orange = muss noch beschafft werden, oder ist noch unterwegs):






endgewicht wird bei ca. 17.5kg liegen


----------



## MindPatterns (4. April 2011)

So, ich bin kurz davor, mir ein Scythe zu bestellen. Leider gibt es keine schwarz anodisierten mehr, das einzige, was noch erhältlich wäre, wäre schwarz lackiert. Bin ich eigentlich nicht so ein Freund von, aber wieso nicht... Deshalb meine Frage: Wie ist die Lackqualität bei den Banshees? Wenn ich an mein Stinky denke bekomm ich schon die Krise... Außerdem: Sind bei den Banshees die Decals unter der Klarlackschicht? 

P.S.:
Ich hätte gerne ein Banshee gelabeltes, komme aber wohl nur an ein Mythic zu einem günstigen Preis... Sollte jemand noch Alternativbezugsquellen in Übersee/Kanada haben bzw. günstige Shops kennen, würde ich mich über Links freuen.


...


ewoq schrieb:


> heute gekommen, hoffentlich bald fertig...



viel Glück bei den RaceFace-Teilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (4. April 2011)

wieso viel glück?


----------



## MindPatterns (4. April 2011)

ewoq schrieb:


> wieso viel glück?



Wegen Beschaffung... sind ja insolvent gegangen.


Edit: Und Garantiegedöns...


----------



## ewoq (4. April 2011)

zu kaufen gibts noch genug teile, und wenn ich wider erwarten nix bekommen sollte gibts ja noch ein paar alternativen


----------



## MindPatterns (4. April 2011)

ewoq schrieb:


> zu kaufen gibts noch genug teile, und wenn ich wider erwarten nix bekommen sollte gibts ja noch ein paar alternativen



Eben. Der Hobel kommt ohne Race Face Teile auch gut


----------



## Wieslauftäler (4. April 2011)

Na dann trau ich mich auch mal...
Hier mein Scream im aktuellen Aufbau.


----------



## Ischi (4. April 2011)

> Deshalb meine Frage: Wie ist die Lackqualität bei den Banshees? Wenn ich  an mein Stinky denke bekomm ich schon die Krise... Außerdem: Sind bei  den Banshees die Decals unter der Klarlackschicht?



bei meinem Wildcard sind die Decals unterm Klarlack. Lack hält seit 2 Wochen gut ...außerdem, ist doch egal was drauf steht, hauptsache der Rahmen fährt sich gut...


----------



## MindPatterns (4. April 2011)

Ischi schrieb:


> bei meinem Wildcard sind die Decals unterm Klarlack. Lack hält seit 2 Wochen gut ...außerdem, ist doch egal was drauf steht, hauptsache der Rahmen fährt sich gut...




Ist so eine Emo-Kiste... der erste Freeride-Rahmen, in den ich mich damals nach meine CC Zeit verliebt hatte, war ein Banshee Scream. Lang ists her  Dem würd ich halt gerne Tribut zollen. Ob da jetzt Mythic draufsteht ist dann natürlich letztendlich egal


----------



## warpax (4. April 2011)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Deshalb meine Frage: Wie ist die Lackqualität bei den Banshees?



Zum Lack kann ich nichts sagen, aber das Eloxal am Steuerrohr bei meinem Spitty hatte sich nach ein oder zwei Ausfahrten bereits hell gerieben von den Schaltzügen und Bremsleitungen. Ohne sowas kommt man da nicht weit.


----------



## Cam-man (4. April 2011)

also bei meinem wildcard hÃ¤lt die anodisierung (nicht eloxal  )â¦absolut null abrieb keine abplatzer und das jetzt in der 3. saison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (4. April 2011)

noch nicht ganz fertisch, point one zeug und blaue atlas fehlt noch


----------



## neikless (4. April 2011)

gut aber nicht besser


----------



## Cam-man (4. April 2011)

allein in der rahmenfarbe kann man das nicht so gut aufbauen wie das silberne find ich


----------



## neikless (4. April 2011)

ja die farbe (blue/team) ist schwierig daher respekt gut gemacht ... mir gefallen matte farben besser
das silberne find ich allerdings mit haha´s ex (matt schwarz) nachwievor die besten


----------



## Bierliebhaber (4. April 2011)

das mit dem besser war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint  das polierte ist schon ne macht und gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut

bessere bilder vom fertigen aufbau kommen wenn das point one zeug und die atlas achen da sind


----------



## bobtailoner (5. April 2011)

Teamrahmen sind dieses Jahr alle polished/ Blue. 
Mag die Farbe sehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzef (5. April 2011)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> So, ich bin kurz davor, mir ein Scythe zu bestellen. Leider gibt es keine schwarz anodisierten mehr, das einzige, was noch erhältlich wäre, wäre schwarz lackiert. Bin ich eigentlich nicht so ein Freund von, aber wieso nicht... Deshalb meine Frage: Wie ist die Lackqualität bei den Banshees? Wenn ich an mein Stinky denke bekomm ich schon die Krise... Außerdem: Sind bei den Banshees die Decals unter der Klarlackschicht?
> 
> P.S.:
> Ich hätte gerne ein Banshee gelabeltes, komme aber wohl nur an ein Mythic zu einem günstigen Preis... Sollte jemand noch Alternativbezugsquellen in Übersee/Kanada haben bzw. günstige Shops kennen, würde ich mich über Links freuen.



auf die gefahr hin, dass es hinlänglich bekannt ist:

für ca. 1140,--  gibts bei freeborn das scythe mit dhx 5.0 coil. halt als mythic, dafür aber anodisiert und zoll, einfuhrumsatzsteuer und keraffel fällt auch keiner an. gäbs ein rampant für den preis würd ich glaub schwach werden

http://www.freeborn.co.uk/mythic-scythe-frame-sale-1


----------



## Cam-man (5. April 2011)

http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/pro...pant-4X-Rahmen-Gr--S-inkl--Zubehoer-2009.html


----------



## franzef (5. April 2011)

danke für den link, nur leider isses ein L Rahmen ohne Dämpfer (obwohl in der Überschrift "S" steht, hat wohl der praktikant zusammengecopypastet). mit dämpfer und in S wollen´se 1350,-- zzgl. Versand, da wär Freeborn mit 1119.99 Pfund inkl. Versand nen knappen Euro-Hunni billiger. somit noch immer ein recht stolzer preis 

ach ja, und hier was zu kucken, is ja gallerie und so 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5875600&postcount=1


----------



## NoStyle (5. April 2011)

Ach Du Schande, whaazzuuuuup, richtig was los hier ... 

Zum Lack: Wenn man gegen Kratzer gefeit sein möchte kommt man um anodisiert nicht herum. Die Team Schwarz/Weissen z.B. haben meines Wissens keine Decals unter Lack, sondern sind so mit Nasslack lackiert. Super haltbar ist das nicht wirklich und über die erste Macke war ich noch leicht betrübt - heute freu ich mich über jede . Banshee fügt bei Nasslackoberflächen aber entsprechend kleine Farbdosen den Spareparts bei, so kann man selbst ausbessern.

Die Freeborn-Preise sind kaum zu unterbieten, dafür hat man keine grosse Auswahl bei den Dämpfern. Wenn das Pfund günstig ist kann man da richtig sparen und die Leute scheinen sehr bemüht. Mittlerweile scheinen sich hier die Preise aber ebenfalls etwas nach unten einzupendeln.

Schöne Bikes sind hier aufgetaucht - Wieslauftälers Scream und Styleroyals Legend sind sehr schick und die Teileliste von Ewoq lässt auf grosses Tennis schliessen 

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## MindPatterns (5. April 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Freeborn-Preise sind kaum zu unterbieten, dafür hat man keine grosse Auswahl bei den Dämpfern...



Freeborn hat keine anodisierten mehr... das finde ich halt ein bißchen schade. Wobei schwarz lackiert natürlich auch sehr geil ausschaut... bin gerade in Kontakt mit Jim, mal schauen was noch so dabei rumkommt. Hatte ihn nach einem Banshee gelabelten gefragt, aber da ist scheinbar erstmal nix zu machen... :/


----------



## franzef (5. April 2011)

leier ihm am besten gleich ne ganze promo aktion fürs ibc-forum ausm kreuz 

so á la "wer bis Ende April nen Mythic Rahmen bestellt, aufbaut und bilder hier postet kriegt´s mit nochmal -30% auf die reduzierten preise", dann kann er´s von mir aus auch mit freeborn labeln 
so 5-10 Rahmen kriegt er so schon weg


----------



## NoStyle (5. April 2011)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Freeborn hat keine anodisierten mehr... das finde ich halt ein bißchen schade. Wobei schwarz lackiert natürlich auch sehr geil ausschaut... bin gerade in Kontakt mit Jim, mal schauen was noch so dabei rumkommt. Hatte ihn nach einem Banshee gelabelten gefragt, aber da ist scheinbar erstmal nix zu machen... :/


Das dürfte auch eher Zufall sein wenn bei Freeborn überschüssige Rahmen landen, die normalerweise für andere Länder ausserhalb UK bestimmt sind.
Nasslack ist auch ok - kann man schnell reparieren wenn man Wert auf stets makellose Optik legt.


----------



## san_andreas (5. April 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Schöne Bikes sind hier aufgetaucht - Wieslauftälers Scream und Styleroyals Legend sind sehr schick und die Teileliste von Ewoq lässt auf grosses Tennis schliessen



Ich rede jetzt nur von der Optik....ich finde, die dreifarbigen Legend-Rahmen sind praktisch unmöglich schön aufzubauen. Da hat mich bisher noch keines überzeugt. Weiß gefällt mir dazu nicht wirklich und schwarz taugt auch nicht. Vielleicht im Oldschool-Style mit silbernen/polierten Parts ?


----------



## NoStyle (5. April 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich rede jetzt nur von der Optik....ich finde, die dreifarbigen Legend-Rahmen sind praktisch unmöglich schön aufzubauen. Da hat mich bisher noch keines überzeugt. Weiß gefällt mir dazu nicht wirklich und schwarz taugt auch nicht. Vielleicht im Oldschool-Style mit silbernen/polierten Parts ?


Hmmm, stimmt schon, diese Mehrfarbenoptik macht es nicht leicht - für mich persönlich wäre das zu auffällig. Aber (zur Not) mit rein schwarzen und polierten Parts, vielleicht 1 - 2 klitzekleine Farbakzente im Farbton sollten doch reichen, oder?
Irgendwie ist das ja auch immer persönlicher Geschmack - mir ist das alles nicht mehr so wichtig und finde vieles mittlerweile zu überbewertet - hauptsache der Bock macht Spass!


----------



## Bierliebhaber (5. April 2011)

@nostyle
genau so ist es, spass muss der bock machen und ich mag bunte räder, mein tr war noch um einiges bunter  ist aber wirklich geschmackssache; obwohl ich das polierte auch mittlerweile schöner finde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (5. April 2011)

mein aktuelles Banshee Scirocco:




Banshee RAW von fibbs79 auf Flickr

weiß jemand wo ich Banshee Decals herbekomme??
Der User "Stupid" meldet sich leider nicht bei mir 

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## MindPatterns (5. April 2011)

Weiß jemand, wann die Scythe Team Black/polished Rahmen gebaut wurden - und bis wann? Habe gerade das Gefühl, daß die Rahmen bei freeborn ein 2008/09 Blowout sind...


----------



## Cam-man (5. April 2011)

ja sind sie
das ist noch der alte (erkennbar an der schwinge und dem gusset zw. schwinge und sattelrohr)


----------



## MindPatterns (5. April 2011)

Cam-man schrieb:


> ja sind sie
> das ist noch der alte (erkennbar an der schwinge und dem gusset zw. schwinge und sattelrohr)



Hmmm dann scheint der Deal ja doch nicht sooooo überragend...


----------



## MindPatterns (5. April 2011)

Oder anders gefragt - gab es im Laufe der Zeit wesentliche Änderungen an der Stabilität/Lager, die eher den Kauf des 2011er Modells rechtfertigen würden?


----------



## Cam-man (5. April 2011)

die neue wippe sieht schÃ¶ner aus 
und ob das gusset was bringt/ein problem behebt keine ahnungâ¦ hab noch nicht von scythe problemen gehÃ¶rt


----------



## MindPatterns (6. April 2011)

Cam-man schrieb:


> die neue wippe sieht schÃ¶ner aus
> und ob das gusset was bringt/ein problem behebt keine ahnungâ¦ hab noch nicht von scythe problemen gehÃ¶rt



Du muÃt mir nochmal sagen, welches Gusset Du meinst... ich sehe eigentlich bis auf die Wippe keine Unterschiede...

EDIT:
hab's gefunden


----------



## Wieslauftäler (6. April 2011)

Hier noch ein Bild von meinen beiden Banshee's .


----------



## ewoq (7. April 2011)

noch nicht ganz fertig wie man sieht...

gabel, lenker und vorbau werden noch getauscht. führung und kettenblatt lassen noch auf sich warten. würdige fotos gibts dann auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (7. April 2011)

sagt mir zu ! sehr sogar !


----------



## san_andreas (7. April 2011)

@ewoq: top Rad soweit !


----------



## ewoq (7. April 2011)

danke!

mit cc kettenblatt kann man dann auch schonmal eine kleine ausfahrt machen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. April 2011)

hat hier zufällig jemand nen scream und möchte den rahmen tauschen ? bitte PM dann


----------



## san_andreas (8. April 2011)

Wo ist ewoqs Bild ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. April 2011)

2 posts über dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (8. April 2011)

dropbox war wohl kurz down


----------



## ewoq (10. April 2011)

fahrfertig â direkt getestet und fÃ¼r gÃ¶ttlich befunden


----------



## NoStyle (10. April 2011)

Sehr schön geworden Ewoq, viel Spass damit!!!


----------



## san_andreas (10. April 2011)

@ewoq: geile Kiste ! Ist der Rahmen vom xMARTINx ?


----------



## ewoq (10. April 2011)

danke! jep, ist vom martin.


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. April 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ging mir auch gleich durch den Kopf
> 
> Hier mein aktueller Zustand:
> 
> ...



ferdisch:




Banshee RAW von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Bilder in der freien Natur (mit Sattel unten)  folgen ....


----------



## NoStyle (16. April 2011)

Das ist mal ein Freeride-Hardtail zum Pferdestehlen 
Wobei ich zugeben muss, das mir persönlich die alte Lackierung mit der Gabelfarbe etwas besser gefallen hat.


----------



## NoStyle (19. April 2011)

Sorry, aber muss hier rein - via Pinkbike

Hey Mike Montgomery, 'wanna back flip the new Banshee 29'r?





No problem. 





Der Typ ist zu hart ...


----------



## Cam-man (19. April 2011)

da hab ich auch nicht schlecht gestaunt
der is einfach nur krank


----------



## RZL DZL (14. Mai 2011)

Ich schließ mich mal euch an... Heute angekommen, geplant ist mindestens noch eine Kettenführung und dann mal schaun...

edit: Pedale sind schon dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Mai 2011)

in freier Wildbahn:




Banshee RAW von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Banshee RAW von fibbs79 auf Flickr

leider noch immer ohne Decals


----------



## warpax (15. Mai 2011)

Ich finds ohne Decals ganz schön. Es gibt da dieses Pressefoto vom AMP in silber (oder raw) und ohne Decals. Ein Traum


----------



## NoStyle (16. Mai 2011)

Herzlich willkommen RZL DZL, wie gefällt Dir das Wildcard bislang? Hat alles gut geklappt?

Fibbs, ich finde das ohne Decals gar nicht schlecht - weniger ist manchmal einfach mehr. Würde fast noch die blau/weissen Fox-Dcals wegmachen, weil das so ne "doofe" Farbkombi ist.


----------



## RZL DZL (16. Mai 2011)

Also es bockt sich schon, ist nur auf jeden Fall was ganz anderes, als Hardtail fahren (oh wunder). Hatte bis jetzt noch nicht so die Zeit, es stundenlang über Hügel, Schanzen etc zu prügeln, bin aber eine kleine Runde durch den Volkspark gefahren und es macht schon Spaß. Einziges Problem war, dass ich ohne jegliche Einstellungen losgefahren bin und deshalb die Gabel und der Dämpfer viiel zu weich waren. Habe die Gabel jetzt heute mal ein bisschen straffer gestellt, sowie den Dämpfer mit mehr Luft versorgt, ich denke also, dass das nun hinhauen dürfte. Diese Woche komm ich aber auch leider nicht vor Donnerstag zum fahren, weil Uni hammermäßig stresst, aber ist nicht so schlimm, denn es regnet eh in Strömen.
Mfg


----------



## NoStyle (16. Mai 2011)

RZL DZL, wenn Du mal genügend Zeit mit dem Wildcard verbracht hast, würde mich eine weitergehende Meinung (positiv wie negativ!) interessieren.

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## RZL DZL (18. Mai 2011)

Man kann es auch so fahren 
In der Stadt z.B.


----------



## NoStyle (19. Mai 2011)

RZL DZL, bist Du eher "streetmässig" unterwegs? Wie ist die Gabel jetzt getravelt?

Übrigens bezüglich Minimalfederweg Gabel:





Da gehen wohl auch nur 80mm


----------



## RZL DZL (19. Mai 2011)

Nein, also eigentlich bin ich bisher eher MTB im klassischen Sinne gefahren, also Tour bis Freeride, war aber auch mal aufm Dirtspot. Da hier in Hamburg eigentlich nur der Volkspark der nächste Spot ist und man im hohen Norden eh eher mal suchen muss, bis man die richtig geilen Abfahrten findet und ich im moment durch Uni nicht soviel Zeit habe, hab ich auch mal angefangen, direkt in der Stadt ein bisschen rumzu hüpfen. Werd heute mal testen, ob die DTH-Reifen im Wald total kacke sind, oder ob es erträglich ist.


----------



## demoscher (21. Mai 2011)

hey leute,
mein legend ist auch endlich gekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (23. Mai 2011)

Sooo, nach einer Ewigkeit (3 Monate) und einem kleinen Problem mit einem unsauber ausgeriebenen Steuerrohr konnte ich den Jagdflieger endlich aufbauen:





Der Aufbau ist erstmal vorläufig, insbesondere das Cockpit ist noch provisorisch, deshalb auch der Kabelsalat. Daneben bin ich noch unschlussig bei der Reifenwahl und dem vorderen Antrieb.

Die ersten Meter waren erstmal etwas ernüchternd, die Sitzposition auf dem L Rahmen überraschend sehr kompakt und auf dem Rad thronend und das Fahrgefühl etwas stelzig. Das liegt allerdings auch daran, dass ich mit 1,89m recht groß bin, dazu noch lange Beine und so der Schwerpunkt bei ausgefahrener Stütze hoch. Dennoch hatte ich das bei den Geometriedaten etwas anders erwartet (auf meinem Rennrad mit natürlich noch tieferem Schwerpunkt habe ich dieses Gefühl gar nicht). Das Tretlager habe ich mit 340mm gemessen (VR Ardent 2.4 / HR Minion 2.5) und ist damit gar nicht so extrem niedrig (lt. Geotabelle 332mm).

Die ersten ziemlich knackigen Anstiege mit ruppigem Untegrund haben gleich gezeigt, dass das Bike auch im "Slack Modus" sehr gut klettert und eine Gabelabsenkung nicht notwendig ist (die DT lässt sich absenken, ich habe es aber nur einmal kurz benutzt). Antriebseinflüsse habe ich auf dem 24er KB im Sitzen nicht gespürt (wie in den US-Foren häufiger berichtet), nur Wiegetritt mag die Kinematik auf dem kleinen KB nicht besonders, da zuckt es etwas in den Pedalen und der Hinterbau pumpt. Im Wiegetritt auf dem 32er KB ist auch etwas Bewegung in der Federung, aber nicht übermäßig. Die Gabel ist im Wiegetritt relativ stark in Bewegung.

Im folgenden ruppigen, aber doch flowigen Singletrail war das Fahrverhalten dann wiederum nicht wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte. Wobei ich bewußt nicht sage schlechter, nur anders. Ich hatte aufgrund der für ein AM/Trailbike doch ungewöhnlich flachen Geometrie eigentlich ein ähnliches "sattes" Handling wie bei meinem Freerider (Liteville 901) erwartet, das ich sehr mag, nur eben straffer und leichter. Das Bike fährt sich für mich dagegen wahnsinnig agil, verspielt und leichtfüßig (es fühlt sich leichter als die etwas über 13kg an), HR Versetzen geht fast wie von selbst, nur aufs HR mag es nicht so gern, wohl ein Tribut der langen Kettenstreben. Ich habe 3x gecheckt, ob ich den Dämpfer nicht versehentlich im "Steep Setting" montiert habe.
Eins hat mich aber voll begeistert: der Vortrieb! Das Bike geht voran wie ein HT und jeder Zwischensprint hat mir ein Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert.
Bergab fährt es zwar absolut sicher, der Hinterbau ist mMn trotz nur 130mm für Singeltrails ausreichend Schluckfreudig, es liegt aber nicht nur wegen des geringeren FW einfach bei Weitem nicht so stabil wie mein FR-Bike. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich das 901 mit flachen Winkeleinstellungen fahre und der Lenkwinkel lt. Tabelle bei etwa 65° im Vergleich zu 66° liegt und dem zusätzlich im Verhältnis weiter eintauchendem Hinterbau der den Lenkwinkel noch weiter abflacht.

Probleme mit Pedalaufsetzern hatte ich übrigens trotz vieler größerer Wurzeln und Steine nicht, das war im Vorfeld etwas meine Befürchtung.

Auf jeden Fall hat mir die erste Ausfahrt, wenn auch etwas anders als erwartet, wahnsinnig viel Freude gemacht! Eigentlich wollte ich nur eine kurze Inspektionsfahrt machen, aber es war sooo spaßig mit dem Rad durch die Trails zu schießen, dass ich alle Hometrails abgefahren bin und gar nicht genug kriegen konnte.


Etwas ratlos bin ich noch beim Cockpit, das passt irgendwie noch nicht so 100%ig. Ich bin fast versucht mal einen 90mm statt 70mm Vorbau zu probieren.

Bei der Gabel (DT EXM 150) befürchte ich eine Haßliebe. Einerseits ist die Gabel sehr leicht (1736g inkl. Achse) und trotz des filigranen Aussehens sehr steif! Andererseits neigt sie beim empfohlenen Luftdruck zum Wegsacken an Stufen, nutzt aber dennoch den Federweg nicht aus (ich habe nur 120mm genutzt). Auch die Dämpfung gefällt mir nicht, die Druckstufenverstellung zeigt praktisch keine Wirkung, und mir ist da zuviel Bewegung, gerade bei langsamen Trialsachen. Meine Lyrik mit 2011er SoloAir Einheit im Freerider spielt da jedenfalls in einer anderen Liga und gefällt mir dagegen richtig gut. Dazu noch die blöde 15mm Steckachse. Vielleicht wäre eine 140mm BOS Deville was passendes?


----------



## Cam-man (23. Mai 2011)

probier doch eine revelation world cup
carbonkrone/schaft, 1480g, 150mm, 20mm steckackse, dual air.
ausserdem hat die auch dual flow rebound - fÃ¼r mich einer der grÃ¼nde wieso ich meine 11er lyrik auch liebe
bei den reifen, klar die minions sind genial, aber nicht etwas too much?
das profil vom ardent sieht mir irgendwie komisch aus, bin den aber noch nicht gefahren
ich wÃ¼rde mein spitfire mit nem ignitor aufbauen. in 2,35 exc sogar nur 590g oder so
das kompakte wundert mich jetzt aberâ¦ das oberrohr ist doch schon beim M lÃ¤nger als der durchschnittâ¦


----------



## berkel (23. Mai 2011)

Cam-man schrieb:


> bei den reifen, klar die minions sind genial, aber nicht etwas too much?


Die Reifen lagen halt noch im Keller, eigentlich sollten 2.2er UST RubberQueens drauf, aber die sind schon ewig nicht lieferbar.
Das Problem ist, dass das Bike bei mir einen sehr großen Einsatzbereich abdecken muss (abwechselnd von der schnellen Hausrunde bis zu schwierigen Alpentrails) und ich nicht ständig Reifen wechseln will (einen 2. LRS eigentlich auch nicht). Ich würde z.B. auch mal Larsen TTs probieren, aber die sind dann wohl für steile Waldtrails eher ungeeignet.


----------



## Cam-man (23. Mai 2011)

larsen bin ich früher mal im wald gefahren. so langs nicht schmierig wird ein richtig genialer reifen! bei nadelwaldboden auch richtig guten kurvengrip, im staubigen und sonst wenns trocken war auch ok. aber für ein allroundreifen wär mir das glaub auch zu stressig


----------



## Matthias247 (23. Mai 2011)

Cam-man schrieb:


> probier doch eine revelation world cup
> carbonkrone/schaft, 1480g, 150mm, 20mm steckackse, dual air.
> ausserdem hat die auch dual flow rebound - für mich einer der gründe wieso ich meine 11er lyrik auch liebe


Würd ich nicht machen sondern gleich ne Lyrik oder 36 verbauen. Den Rebound der 32er Gabeln kann man keinesfalls mit dem von der Lyrik vergleichen, die echt super geht. Dual Flow ist bei den 32er Gabeln über einen einzigen Shim realisiert, das ist schon die Sparversion, und die Druckstufe ist auch deutlich primitiver.

Ansonsten echt hübsches Rad mit super Ausstattung. Will auch mal eins fahren. Das es weniger satt auf dem Trail liegt als ein 901 erklär ich mir ganz einfach damit das es weniger im Sag hängt und dadurch deutlich mehr springt.


----------



## Cam-man (23. Mai 2011)

naja das mission control brauch ich fast sogar kaum, hsd komplett raus und lsd auch nur 2 klicks, dann wippt es schon Ã¼berhaupt nicht mehr.
klar is die dÃ¤mpfung effektiver, aber ob man dafÃ¼r beim traveln auf 150mm noch so viel merkt?
meine pike mit uturn air war jetzt auch nicht so abartig viel schlechterâ¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (24. Mai 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Das es weniger satt auf dem Trail liegt als ein 901 erklär ich mir ganz einfach damit das es weniger im Sag hängt und dadurch deutlich mehr springt.


Wird auch damit zusammenhängen, ein anderer Punkt ist das 2,5 kg niedrigere Gewicht meines Spitfire. Ich bin halt auch das letzte halbe Jahr nur mit dem Freerider gefahren und habe mich da einfach sehr an das Fahrgefühl gewöhnt.
Ich werde testweise DH-Reifen aufziehen, einfach um zu schauen wie sich das auswirkt. Bei Gelegenheit baue ich auch mal meine Lyrik ein, auf 150mm getravelt.

Gestern habe ich das "Steep Setting" ausprobiert, war lustig wie das Rad da noch quirliger wird. Für mich ist die Einstellung aber keine Option, zumal ich das Gefühl hatte, dass die Antriebseinflüsse noch stärker werden. Das ist ein Punkt der mich etwas stört, im kräftigen Wiegetritt sind relativ deutlich Antriebseinflüsse zu spüren (ohne ProPedal). Beim Sprinten merkt man davon nichts, da geht das Rad einfach nur ab, aber bergauf ist es etwas störend (evtl. könnte der Dämpfer etwas mehr Druckstufe vertragen?).


----------



## Cam-man (24. Mai 2011)

welches rad wippt ohne propedal im wiegetritt nicht?


----------



## ewoq (24. Mai 2011)

wenn jetzt einer liteville schreibt werd ich sauer


----------



## berkel (24. Mai 2011)

ewoq schrieb:


> wenn jetzt einer liteville schreibt werd ich sauer


Ok, ich werde den Namen nicht mehr erwähnen, auch wenn mir dieser Hersteller-Fanboy/Hater-Quatsch mächtig auf die Nerven geht!  Mir ist es latte was für ein Name auf einem Rahmen steht.  

Zum Thema: Ich habe bewußt Antriebseinflüsse und nicht einfach nur Wippen geschrieben. Mein Freerider wippt im Wiegetritt auch, unangenehme Antriebseinflüsse merkt man aber nur auf dem kleinen KB. Beim Spitfire sind aber trotz nur 127mm FW auch auf dem Mittleren KB (32z) Einflüsse spürbar (schwer zu beschreiben, der Hinterbau sackt etwas weg, man merkt was an den Pedalen, ...). Die Kinematik hat eben eine ausgeprägte Anti-Squat Charakteristik mit großer Kettenstrebenlängung (= Pedalrückschlag). Dadurch sprintet es ja auch so gut. Ich werde noch etwas mit Sag und Zugstufe rumprobieren.

Was ich beim Thema Dämpfer etwas seltsam finde ist, dass Keith den RP23 selbst nicht optimal für das Bike findet. Auf die Frage warum nicht ein Anderer verbaut wird antwortet er dann ausweichend damit, dass die Käufer ein vermeintliches Topprodukt erwarten. Leider konnte ich den Rahmen auch auf Wunsch nicht ohne bzw. mit einem anderem Dämpfer bekommen.

PS: Da sollte ich auch noch mal eine 24/36 KB Kombi probieren. Evtl. ist es dann im Wiegetritt auf dem 36er besser. Nur bräuchte ich dann auf jeden Fall einen Umwerfer, den ich mir beim aktuellen Setup gespart habe. Auf up&down Trails reicht mir 32 vorne + 36 hinten, für lange Anstiege kann ich manuell aufs kleine schalten.


----------



## Cam-man (24. Mai 2011)

das hab ich mir auch gedacht 
ich denk mal wenn es ein rad gÃ¤be das nicht im wiegetritt wippt, dann gÃ¤b es kein propedal mehr weil dann die mehrzahl der rÃ¤der nicht wippen wÃ¼rde 
ist ja ganz einfachâ¦ im wiegetritt wippt der kÃ¶rper von einer seite auf die andere und komprimiert so den hinterbau - wie soll das ein hinterbaukonzept auch erkennen und eliminieren?
viel wichtiger ist dass mit einem gleichmÃ¤ssigen, starken antreten nichts anfÃ¤ngt zu gautschen oder wegsacken
und da ist mein wildcard ja schon genial 
absolut null wippen, wegsacken oder auch kein bremsstempeln.
wippen wÃ¼rds wahrscheinlich mit einem 22er geben, aber dafÃ¼r is das rad ja logischerweise nicht gemacht
â¬: das mit dem pedalrÃ¼ckschlag kommt wahrscheinlich auch teils vom rearward axle path der ja beim spitfire (und bei allen virtual parallel linkages / VPP bewusst generiert wird) wodurch ja schlÃ¤ge "nach hinten" geleitet werden und so eben nicht direkt auf den fahrer. sonst wÃ¤r das rad wahrscheinlich viel holpriger bei 127mm


----------



## ewoq (24. Mai 2011)

da ist doch nicht umsonst ein smiley (  ) ... alles gut - weitermachen!


----------



## NoStyle (24. Mai 2011)

Schöner Bericht Berkel, sehr informativ für alle interessierten 

Dass das Spitfire nicht so satt aufliegt wie ein 901 dürfte doch klar sein, es könnte auch einen 64 Grad Lenkwinkel und 30 cm Tretlager haben, es ist und bleibt ein strammes Allmountain mit progressivem 127 mm Hinterbau - mein WC ist auch kein SX-Trail, selbst mit 165 mm Federweg nicht.

Da Du dich im Banshee-Forum auf mtbr.com gut auskennst, weisst Du ja dass die Kombi 24/36 weniger anfällig für Pedalrückschlag sein soll. 
Wippen im Wiegetritt ist völlig normal und erscheint mir *hust* immer etwas überbewertet 

Cam-man, auch mit einem 22er KB wippt da nix 

Das mit dem Dämpfer habe ich auch gelesen. Zum einen ist Banshee nicht Specialized oder Trek, mit hohen Produktionsstückzahlen, zum anderen nützt ein super geshimmter X-Fusion wenig wenn alle den neuesten Fox haben wollen, einfach weil er cooler oder wertiger erscheint ... da treffen (vermutlich) mangelnde finanzielle Resourcen auf vom Marketing verlullte Käufer.
Auf der anderen Seite gab es mal früher eine Aktion mit speziell abgestimmten Elkas zum Schnapper-Preis bei Neurahmen. Am mangelnden Willen seitens Banshee liegt das wohl nicht.

Mich macht nur eine Sache wirklich stutzig und höre ich zum ersten mal: "... einem kleinen Problem mit einem unsauber ausgeriebenen Steuerrohr ..." da hat der gute Jay wohl bei der Endkontrolle gepennt!

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Mr.A (24. Mai 2011)

ich würde dir auch die 24/36 empfehlen. Fahre diese Kombination am meinem Rune auch,
auf dem 36 sind eigentlich überhaupt keine Einflüße zu spüren, auf dem 24er im sitzen auch kaum. Was halt überhaupt nicht geht ist Wiegetritt auf dem kleinen KB...ist beim Ironhorse 6Point vom Bruder aber das selbe.
Dämpfer ist bei mir der ISX6 also auch ohne Plattform.
Wegen der Gabel, ich hab mir meine 36Float getravelt und bin zufrieden...wiegt auch kaum über 2 Kilo


----------



## RZL DZL (28. Mai 2011)

Na toll, da wollte ich heute mal den Dämpfer beim Wildcard auf der anderen Wippen-Einstellung fahren und was passiert? Das Luftventil schleift (Erst beim draufsitzen) und bevor ich reagieren konnte ist das Ding im Arsch. Gerade noch eine Stunde drann rumgeschliffen, aber kaputt ist kaputt -.-


----------



## NoStyle (28. Mai 2011)

Dämpfer richtig montiert, wie ich Dir gesagt habe?
Mir ist nur ein einziger Fall bekannt, wo es mit einem Dämpfer (Marzocchi) Platzprobleme gab: Guck mal. Leider gibt es keine Standards für die Dämpferdimensionen, so kann es bei ganz wenigen Dämpfern manchmal knapp werden.
Hatte der Vorbesitzer dieses Problem auch? Hast Du Fotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fox 100 (13. Juni 2011)

hat jemand von euch den Banshee Amp Rahmen und kann mal das Steuerrohr messen. also die Höhe?
wäre echt sehr hilfreich


----------



## Ischi (13. Juni 2011)

110mm....was ist eigendlich immer so schwer, direkt beim Hersteller auf der Seite zu gucken ...an den Banshee Geo-Tabellen sollten sich alle Hersteller ein Beispiel nehmen...


----------



## Fox 100 (13. Juni 2011)

Oh **** ich hatte eigentlich schon geschaut:-D aber danke


----------



## _coco_ (16. Juni 2011)

Servus liebe Banshee Gemeinde,
seit einiger Zeit liebäugle ich mit der Anschaffung eines Wildcard.
Soweit wie man hier mitbekommt, scheint das Rad auch gut zu funktionieren und auch allein optisch macht es auf mich einen soliden und funktionstüchtigen Eindruck, oder irre ich dort ?
Ein paar Fragen habe ich jedoch:
An welche Größe sollte ich denken, wenn man berücksichtigt, dass ich ca 184 cm bin und das Rad hauptsächlich zum Freeriden (beinhaltet für mich springen, droppen, shredden, was auch immer) benutzen möchte? Und welche Bezugsquellen gibt es ? Google spuckt mir nur einen Händler aus, aber da sollte es doch noch mehr geben ?
Lieben Gruß, coco


----------



## Cam-man (16. Juni 2011)

also da meld ich mich mal als wildcard fahrer:
bin glaub ich auch so etwas über 1,80 und komm mit M gut zurecht, das wildcard hat in M ein eher längeres oberrohr was mir selbst gefällt.
hier kann man die größe vielleicht abschätzen:



solide auf jeden fall, noch nicht ein problem wie kaputte lager oder sonstwas gehabt.
genau genommen hab ich seit 2009 an dem rahmen nichts gemacht ausser putzen (ohne auseinanderlegen) und es läuft wie am ersten tag.
funktionstüchtig auf jeden fall, der hinterbau hat null wippen, bremsstempeln und ist bocksteif. die geo mag ja für manche nicht mehr so ganz aktuell sein mit einem eher hohen tretlager, aber ich finds genau richtig. das rad lässt sich auch noch gut steilere sprünge springen und macht insgesamt so ziemlich bei allem genau das was man will. bei hoher geschwindigkeit gibts auch keine probleme.
banshees sollte dir jeder händler in deutschland bestellen können, der eine händler wird wahrscheinlich bigmountaincycles sein. bikeparts online würde die dir auch bestellen soweit ich weiss
und dann gibts noch freeborn.co.uk mit den mythics, ist manchmal günstiger und soll ein guter laden sein.


----------



## _coco_ (16. Juni 2011)

Cam-man, vielen Dank für deine doch recht ausführliche und nette Antwort!
Gut, M hatte ich auch in Erwägung gezogen und denke mal, dass sollte auch passen. S wird ein wenig zu klein sein, auch wenn es unter Umständen wendiger sein könnte.
Was hat es denn mit Banshee vs Mythics auf sich ? 
Ich bedanke mich und bin für weitere Infos dankbar !
Lieben Gruß


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juni 2011)

Banshee = Mythic. Die Banshee dürfen in GB nicht Banshee heißen, weil dort die Namensrechte bei jemand anders liegen.


----------



## NoStyle (16. Juni 2011)

@ _coco_

Bezüglich des Fahrverhaltens kann ich mich Cam-man nur anschliessen: Für einen vordergründig simplen Eingelenker mit Umlenkung ist die Hinterbaukinematik ziemlich pfiffig gemacht, da stimmt von den Drehpunkten bis zur Progression alles, weshalb das Bike doch sehr sensibel, antriebs- und bremsneutral ist. Die Rahmensteiffigkeit und Haltbarkeit habe ich so ausgeprägt bei anderen Rahmen noch nicht erleben dürfen. Die Wartung beschränkt sich zwischendurch auf ein bisschen Teflonspray für die Lagerdichtungen, das wars seit Frühsommer 2008. Diese Wildcard-Review auf Pinkbike bringt es auf den Punkt.
Ich persönlich fahre grossteils auf 13cm hinten und 16cm vorne und mit dieser Kombi geht erstaunlich mehr als man denkt.

Bezüglich der Geo ist das Bike nicht mehr so ganz auf dem allerneuesten Stand, das betrifft aber nur die Tretlagerhöhe, die bei 16,5cm Federweg etwas tiefer sein dürfte. Der tendenziell leicht steilere Lenkwinkel mach aber Sinn, vorallem wenns um Sprünge geht. Ansonsten Kettenstreben unter 43cm, Oberrohr bei fast 59cm (Größe M), Radstand bei 1135, das passte von Beginn an perfekt für meine 184cm Körpergröße. Ich habe letztes Jahr einen Winkelsteuersatz verbaut der die gesamte Geo etwas flacher macht, also Sitzwinkel steiler, Lenkwinkel flach, Tretlager tiefer - Low and Slack - kleines Teil mit grosser Wirkung!

Bei Deiner Grösse nimm definitiv M, das ist wendiger als Du glaubst. S wird zu kompakt!

Bezüglich der Namen: Mythic ist Banshee! Nur in UK gibt es anderweitige Copyrights am Namen Banshee (Kaufhauskette Halfords), weshalb dort Mythic verwendet wird, um unsinnige Lizenzgebühren zu vermeiden.

Woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen: Ich habe meinen von Freeborn.co.uk. Das ist ein Shop mit gleichzeitigem UK-Vertrieb von Banshee/Mythic, Devinci oder auch Ellsworth - nett, kompetent, bemüht, günstig - alles was man braucht.
Ansonsten sollte jeder Shop in D-Land problemlos Banshees bestellen können, bzw. bigmountaincycles.de hat die derzeit ohne Dämpfer zum sehr guten Kurs.

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## RZL DZL (16. Juni 2011)

Kann mich meinen Vorgängern beruhigt anschließen, auch wenn ich bzgl. des Hinterbaus dir nicht soviel sagen kann, wie NoStyle.
Habs mir jetzt vor einem oder zwei Monaten gekauft und (nur aus Zeitgründen) über die Hometrails gejagt. Das Bike macht definitiv Laune, auch wenn mit einer RS-Pike der schwerpunkt weit vorne liegt.
Ich finde M passt mir (182) recht gut, kleiner dürfte es m.M. nach für mich nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ischi (16. Juni 2011)

Wenn hier scheinbar alle antworten, die ein Wildcard haben, will ich auch mal mitmachen.
Alle Punkte von oben kann ich so bestätigen. Auch wenn ich vielleicht mit der Sprunghöhe nicht mithalten kann, das Wildcard macht sich auch super als Trail-Heiz-Bike und auch mehrere 100Hm am Stück sind erträglich mit langer Sattelstütze zu bewältigen. Bei deiner Größe würde ich auch zum M greifen (bin selber 1,81m)...
Freeborn.co.uk kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen, am Besten vorher mit Jim Kontakt aufnehmen, sehr nett und er regelt den ganzen Bestellvorgang. Es kann nur sein das er nicht sofort zurückschreibt, hat grad n bissl viel um die Ohren...


----------



## warpax (16. Juni 2011)

Wenn Du auf dem Rahmen nicht Mythic stehen haben willst (oder auch einfach nicht unbedingt in UK bestellen willst), kannst Du bei jedem Händler ordern, der bei Shock Therapy bestellt. Ich hab meins in Essen bei Mount Ruhr (nun Planet of Bikes in der Innenstadt) geordert. Dank des überaus professionellen Vertriebes in D *hüstel* gab es dabei eine etwas *hüstel 2* längere Wartezeit.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Juni 2011)

warpax schrieb:


> Dank des überaus professionellen Vertriebes in D *hüstel* gab es dabei eine etwas *hüstel 2* längere Wartezeit.



Wie üblich bei Shock Therapy....

Da würde ich auf den Namen pfeifen und lieber zum guten Service von Freeborn greifen.


----------



## NoStyle (17. Juni 2011)

Auf meinen musste ich auch knapp 3 Monate warten. Das hat durchaus eher mit Produktionszyklen in der Manufaktur zu tun als mit schlechtem Vertriebsservice. Wenn der gewünschte Rahmen bei Bestellung gerade das dritte von sechs Heat-Threatings durchläuft ist auch ST machtlos. Bei mir lief die zweite Charge gerade an, da machste halt nix


----------



## _coco_ (17. Juni 2011)

Vielen, vielen lieben Dank, für die mehr als ausführlichen Antworten. Sowas sachliches und freundliches habe ich hier im Ibc schon lange nicht mehr erlebt.
Mir ist es egal, was letztendlich auf dem Rahmen steht. Sei es Banshee oder Mythic.
Mal schauen, was es die "Tage" neues gibt! 
Vielen Dank !


----------



## NoStyle (17. Juni 2011)

Gern geschehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (18. Juni 2011)

_coco_ schrieb:


> Vielen, vielen lieben Dank, für die mehr als ausführlichen Antworten. Sowas sachliches und freundliches habe ich hier im Ibc schon lange nicht mehr erlebt.
> Mir ist es egal, was letztendlich auf dem Rahmen steht. Sei es Banshee oder Mythic.
> Mal schauen, was es die "Tage" neues gibt!
> Vielen Dank !



frag mal bei tretobratze nach, der jens hat recht gute connections zu banshee!


----------



## neikless (19. Juni 2011)




----------



## Mr.A (19. Juni 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## ewoq (19. Juni 2011)

top.


----------



## Edmonton (19. Juni 2011)

@neikless
Sehr schön.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juni 2011)

Sehr geiles Bike ! Ex vom User haha ?


----------



## neikless (19. Juni 2011)

[email protected] all 
der onkel haha hat sein anderweitig verkauft soweit ich weiss ... glaub ich !


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juni 2011)

Ah, ok, welche Größe ist das ?


----------



## neikless (19. Juni 2011)

M ! achte mal auf die in diesem Fall grünen "Streifen"    (1x) = S /  (2x) = M /  (3x) = L


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Juni 2011)

Hübsch. Das mit den Streifen ist ja auch ne witzige Idee. 
Steigst jetzt komplett auf Banshee um? 
Ach ne, das Slayer ist ja fast neu und imho auch interessanter als das was Banshee in dem Segment hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (20. Juni 2011)

... eigentlich war kein Umstieg geplant 
Wildcard, Rune und Spitfire find ich durchaus interessante Slayer-Konkurrenz.
Das PRIME könne für mich oder mein Slayer gefährlich werden


----------



## jjom (20. Juni 2011)

@_coco_:
Ich kann meinen Vorrednern nur zu stimmen - das Wildcard ist ein super bike, herrlich antriebsneutral und steif.
_Achtung: Ich habe eine etwas ältere Version des Rahmens (u.a. mit 30,0 Sattelstütze) daher kann es sein, dass gewisse Kritikpunkte gar nicht mehr aktuell sind. 

_Jedoch zwei kleine Punkte die mir negativ aufgefallen sind:
Wenn ich bei meinem Aufbau mit 2 Kettenblättern (20 und 32er) und Bash auf dem kleineren bin und stark einfedere stößt der Umwerfer an die Kettenstrebe. Mit höher gesetztem Umwerfer wären viele Gänge vom 20er Kettenblatt aus nicht mehr fahrbar, was für mich keine Option ist. Daher schalte ich nun immer auf das zweite Kettenblatt wenns bergab geht. (Ist ja bezüglich der Kettenspannung eh zu empfehlen.)

Weiterhin bin ich kürzlich daran gescheitert die Hinterbau-Achse (die über dem Tretlager) zu entfernen - laut Hersteller ist das dort "etwas knapp bemessen" und man soll mit viiiieel Kraft ran gehen. Dabei kann es dann gut passieren, dass die Achse kaputt geht und man eine neue kaufen darf :-\
Wenn ich die Achse mit einem Inbus drehe höre ich es knirschen als ob Sand drinnen wäre - das erkläre ich mir mit einem winzigem Loch in der "Ummantelung" der Achse, genau dort wo das Hinterrad den Dreck gegen feuert.


Zur Geo kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mit rund 175cm ebenfalls mit M ganz gut zurecht komme, ich nutze das Wildcard für fahrtechnisch schwere Touren/Stellen, weniger für Bikeparks.


----------



## Cam-man (20. Juni 2011)

ah es gibt unterschiede zwischen den wc versionen?
ich hab auch die erste (2008) und hab mir wegen der angabe auf der banshee seite von 30,9 und einer unleserlichen/zerkratzten angabe auf der banshee stÃ¼tze die falsche ibeam carbon gekauftâ¦
gibts da noch mehr unterschiede?


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Juni 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> ... eigentlich war kein Umstieg geplant
> Wildcard, Rune und Spitfire find ich durchaus interessante Slayer-Konkurrenz.
> Das PRIME könne für mich oder mein Slayer gefährlich werden



Wirklich ein schönes Rad! 
Hast du dein RMX auch noch oder ist dem irgendwas passiert, was zum ungeplanten Umstieg geführt hat?


----------



## neikless (21. Juni 2011)

vom RMX ist nur noch der Rahmen übrig der wartet in einer Kiste auf dem Dachboden 
darauf das ich ihn wiederfinde bisher konnte ich ihn aber noch nicht vergessen !


----------



## RZL DZL (21. Juni 2011)

jjom schrieb:


> @_coco_:
> 
> 
> [/I]Jedoch zwei kleine Punkte die mir negativ aufgefallen sind:
> Wenn ich bei meinem Aufbau mit 2 Kettenblättern (20 und 32er) und Bash auf dem kleineren bin und stark einfedere stößt der Umwerfer an die Kettenstrebe. Mit höher gesetztem Umwerfer wären viele Gänge vom 20er Kettenblatt aus nicht mehr fahrbar, was für mich keine Option ist. Daher schalte ich nun immer auf das zweite Kettenblatt wenns bergab geht. (Ist ja bezüglich der Kettenspannung eh zu empfehlen.)


Das Problem hab ich auch. Aber ich werde wohl eh auf einfach vorne umsteigen...


----------



## Fabeymer (22. Juni 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> vom RMX ist nur noch der Rahmen übrig der wartet in einer Kiste auf dem Dachboden
> darauf das ich ihn wiederfinde bisher konnte ich ihn aber noch nicht vergessen !



Puh, ich dachte schon, der wäre gerissen oder so! Fand deinen Aufbau immer super und den Rahmen ja sowieso!


----------



## slidedown (23. Juni 2011)

hallo zusammen,

hab mir am montag n mythic wildcard bei freeborn bestellt. am mittwoch wars da!!! 
dazu folgende frage: kann man den dhx air beim 127er
setup nich auch mitm reservoir nach vorn einbauen?
wenn nein wieso nicht? wie macht ihr das mit der
abstimmung? man kommt ja gar nicht mehr ans ventil.
an den propedal hebel kommt man nich mehr wirklich
gut ran.

grüsse


----------



## Cam-man (23. Juni 2011)

lass die luft raus und probier vorsichtig ob was anschlÃ¤gtâ¦

ich hÃ¤tt nun auch mal ne frage:

obwohl ich mit meiner geo vom wildcard zufrieden bin, wÃ¼rd ich gern mal ein tieferes tretlager ausprobieren. angle set und sonstiges is zum ausprobieren aber viel zu teuer, und jetzt bin ich auf das gestossen was mit ca.20â¬ gleich lohnenswert wÃ¤r:
http://dirt.mpora.com/news/slacken-head-angle.html

1. ist da nicht ein fehler drin als es heisst die bushings verkÃ¼rzen die eye to eye lÃ¤nge?
die verlÃ¤ngern die doch eigentlich oder?

2. theoretisch mÃ¼sste sich das Ã¼bersetzungsverhÃ¤ltnis Ã¤ndern oder? kann jemand der von der kinematik mehr ahnung hat als ich vermuten wie stark? und vor allem bleibt der fw gleich?
mit gehts hauptsÃ¤chlich ums tretlager, der lenkwinkel wÃ¤r dann ein nebenprodukt. meiner is mit der 170er lyrik und dem hohen acros schon gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (23. Juni 2011)

Also, ich glaube nicht, dass sich an Kinematik etc. für dich spürbar was ändert, sind ja max. 2 x 3mm.


----------



## Matthias247 (23. Juni 2011)

1. Je nachdem wie rum du sie festschraubst. Ziel ists schon die Einbaulänge zu verkürzen, damit sich der Hinterbau weiter zum Hauptrahmen zieht und damit das Tretlager tiefer wird und der Lenkwinkel steiler. Um 180° verdrreht verbaut kannst du auch das Gegenteil erreichen. Im Prinzip das gleiche wie wenn du einen Dämpfer mit kürzerer Einbaulänge aber gleichem Hub einbauen würdest.

2. Ja, das verändert sich, im Prinzip fängt man weiter rechts auf der Federwegs-Übersetzungsverhältnis Kurve an und die Kurve läuft dann noch etwas weiter als beim normalen Dämpfer. Wie genau die Kurve beim Wildcard aussieht weiß ich nicht, in Linkage ists nicht drin und zum nachzeichnen bin ich zu faul. 
Glaube auch nicht das sich die Charakteristik wahnsinnig ändert. Wenns momentan rein progressiv ist, dann wirds vielleicht auf den letzten mm Hub etwas weniger progressiv sein, oder auch mehr 
Wenn die Kiste progressiv ist (Übersetzungsverhältnis sinkt über den Hub), wovon ich ausgehe, dann wirst du Federweg verlieren, da den Bereich mit dem höchsten Übersetzungsverhältnis nicht mehr hast.


----------



## Cam-man (23. Juni 2011)

aber gerade wenn der abstand verringert wird ist es doch wie wenn ich einen lÃ¤ngeren dÃ¤mpfer einbau und das tretlager kommt hoch oder steh ich einfach auf dem schlauch? 
und gerade beim wildcard fÃ¤llt das Ã¼bersetzungsverhÃ¤ltnis stark ab mit dem federwegâ¦
aber dass ich fw verlier kapier ich auch nicht
ich denk ich werd keith einfach mal ne mail schreiben


----------



## warpax (23. Juni 2011)

Die beiden Dämpferaufhängungen rücken damit ja länger zusammen, weil der Dämpfer in ihnen mehr Platz hat. Laut den Kommentaren unter dem Artikel kann man die Inserts übrigens nicht festschrauben, sondern die werden durch den Druck auf den Dämpfer  automatisch immer im längsten Setting gehalten.


----------



## Matthias247 (23. Juni 2011)

a) du steckst die Dinger so durch die Dämpferaugen das die Löcher mehr in Richtung Mitte des Dämpfers zeigen -> jetzt überlegst du dir ob die Einbaulänge jetzt länger oder kürzer ist 

b) Kurzes Beispiel: Nehmen wir an ein Rahmen hätte auf den ersten 25mm Hub ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 3:1 und dann noch 25mm Hub mit Übersetzungsverhältnis 2:1. Ja, in wirklichkeit ist das fließend aber ******* zu rechnen.
Jedenfalls hätte dieser Rahmen dann 3x25 + 2x25 = 125mm Federweg.

Wenn du jetzt nen kürzeren Dämpfer hast ist es wie als ob der Orginaldämpfer leicht eingefedert ist und das Übersetzungsverhältnis verschiebt sich eben um diese Differenz, bei 2x 2mm Offset z.B. um 4mm.
Dann hättest du jetzt noch 21mm Hub mit 3:1 Übersetzungsverhältnis, 25mm mit 2:1 und einen neuen Bereich von 4mm mit unbekanntem Übersetzungsverhältnis, sagen wir mal 1,5:1 um das ganze noch etwas progressiver zu gestalten.

Dann ist der Gesamtfederweg jetzt: 21x3 + 25x2 + 4x1.5 = 119mm.


----------



## Cam-man (23. Juni 2011)

also mit dem aufnahmenabstand meinen wir denk ich alle das selbe und haben nur aneinander vorbeigeredet 
der federweg wÃ¼rde theoretisch gleich bleiben wenn das Ã¼bersetzungsverhÃ¤ltnis vom "neuen teil" gleich dem vorhandenen am ende des hubs bleibtâ¦ was ja schon irgendwie mÃ¶glich wÃ¤reâ¦
und da es sich ja nur um ein paar mm handelt wÃ¼rd ich aber bezweifeln dass sich das Ã¼bersetzungsverhÃ¤ltnis da noch drastisch Ã¤ndert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slidedown (24. Juni 2011)

noch ne frage, nur um ganz sicher zu gehen. hab sonst nicht wirklich was dazu gefunden. also: kann man an den wildcard rahmen ne hammerschmidt dran bauen? ich hab eine von meinem anderen rahmen und will sie eigentlich sehr gern wiederverwenden.


----------



## ewoq (29. Juni 2011)

kennt jemand einen shop der ein paradox in L auf lager hat (farbe egal)?


----------



## NoStyle (29. Juni 2011)

Zum Wildcard:

Der einzige Unterschied beim Wildcard ist der Sattelrohdurchmesser. Der war 2007/2008 noch 30mm, seit Herbst 2008 dann 30,9mm. Sonst nix ausser anderen Farben.

Die Achse am Tretlager ist in der Tat Pain in the Ass!!! Ich habe meins zwischenzeitlich auch mal zerlegt und die war nur mit einer passenden Schraube (eingedreht auf der Nichtantriebsseite) und derben Hammerschlägen zu entfernen, aber wenigstens bleibt die Achse heil.

Bei der Position der Dämpfer-Ausgleichbehälter hilft nur ausprobieren. Die AGBs können je nach Hersteller ganz unterschiedlich ausfallen, da können unter Umständen auch um 180 Grad gedrehte kollisionsfrei passen.
Zur Abstimmung kann ich wenig sagen, ausser richtige Federhärte, kein Propedal, ganz wenig HS-Druckstufe, ca. 45% Zugstufe - Spass haben.

Das WC hat ISCG 05, Hammerschmidt sollte eigentlich passen, weiss nur nicht wie die Zugverlegung funktioniert?!?

Ich verstehe irgendwie die Umwerferproblematik nicht?! Was ist so schwer daran den Umwerfer so hoch zu montieren, dass er bei voll eingefedertem Hinterbau ganz knapp nicht kollidiert? Ich habe 22er und 36er KB mit Bash und Stinger - einmal sauber montiert und nie wieder darüber nachgedacht, weil alles schaltbar ist. Jjom, hast Du tatsächlich ein 20er KB vorne?

Cam-man, hast Du wegen dieser Bushings schon Feedback von Keith? Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviel tiefer das Tretlager tatsächlich kämme. Von der Kinematik tippe ich mal auf etwas mehr Progression, da man mehr im Federwegsverlauf startet, wie von Matthias247 beschrieben.
Auf der anderen Seite hätte ein Zerostack-Steuersatz, höherer Sag und stärkere Progression vermutlich den gleichen oder stärkeren Effekt, zumindest auf die Tretlagerhöhe ...

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Cam-man (29. Juni 2011)

habs dann doch gelassen, ist mir alles zu schwammig da rumzupfuschen vor allem funktioniert ja alles wunderbar 
bei der abstimmung kann ich auch nur sagen, kein propedal!
aber ich fahr dafÃ¼r den rebound auch auf 2 klicks von schnell zu langsam glaub ichâ¦
da kann ich auch gleich sagen: 
der DHX 5.0 coil gefÃ¤llt mir gar nicht, obwohl er im wildcard nicht so richtig negativ auffÃ¤llt da man kaum was braucht an propedal etc.
aber wenn, greift das propedal viel zu stark in die highspeed druckstufe ein, 
ist also nicht dauerhaft im sinne einer lowspeed dÃ¤mpfung gebrauchbar. 
und zusÃ¤tzlich greift der rebound extrem in die druckstufe ein was ich gar nicht versteh, auch ein grund wieso ich den auf schnell hab.
auÃerdem ist die reboundeinstellungsabstufung viel zu grob
werd wohl nÃ¤chste saison mal ein vivid air testen, im gambler vom kollegen lÃ¤uft der extrem schÃ¶n


----------



## NoStyle (29. Juni 2011)

Interessant! Ich komme mit dem DHX Coil ganz gut klar. Ich habe aber alles an Druckstufe/Propedal schon länger komplett deaktiviert, ausser eben minimale Vorspannung und Zugstufe - so richtig schön "oldschool", wie beim guten alten Vanilla RC . Sollte ich nochmal auf 165mm Federweg oder extrem ruppige Trails fahren, drehe ich etwas Highspeed-DS rein, das wars.
Ein anderer Dämpfer würde mich auch mal aus Neugierde interessieren, ist aber finanziell grad nicht drinn ...


----------



## Cam-man (29. Juni 2011)

highspeed hat der DHX doch gar nicht?!


----------



## jjom (29. Juni 2011)

Ja ich fahre wirklich ein 20er Kettenblatt, das Mountain-Goat Stambecco klick (Wobei dafür mein XT-Kurbelarm doch deutlich abgeschliffen werden musste)

In meinem Modell ist ein DHX 4 Air drin. Habe nicht viel erwartet und wurde positiv überrascht. Muss aber dazu sagen das mir ein Vergleich auf Augenhöhe fehlt. Würde aber trotzdem gern eine Stahlfeder ausprobieren, falls du deinen los werden willst Cam-man .....


----------



## Cam-man (29. Juni 2011)

hm ja wÃ¼rde meinen frÃ¼hestens im spÃ¤tsommer oder nÃ¤chstes jahr loswerden wollenâ¦ 
und ich wÃ¼sste auch nicht was ich dafÃ¼r so verlangen kann, ob sich das dann auch lohnt
was wÃ¼rdste denn zahlen?


----------



## san_andreas (29. Juni 2011)

Die 20er Kettenblätter sind doch die, wo einen Wanderer grinsend überholen ?


----------



## NoStyle (29. Juni 2011)

Ist die Bottom-out Resistance nicht sowas wie die Highspeed-DS? Jedenfalls ist es der einzige Paramenter, den ich überhaupt beim DHX an Druckstufe benutze.

Jjom, finde ich strange, da 20er zu 22er KB nicht so ein großer Unterschied sein sollte, oder täusche ich mich da?! Ich kann jedenfalls hinten von 11 bis 34 alles durchschalten, vorne wie erwähnt 22/36, alles XT.

san_andreas: schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (29. Juni 2011)

nee bottom out is halt einfach nur endprogression
highspeed ist ja allgemein die starken und schnellen schläge
deshalb gibts jetzt ja den RC4, also 4mal compression: pro pedal, bottom out, LS und HS 
und das benutz ich nicht da die kennlinie des wildcard für mich genug progressiv ist


----------



## jjom (29. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mich an das 20er vorne gut gewöhnt, wenn ich mich etwas bemühen würde (und hinten vielleicht eine 36er Kassette drauf mache?) würde ich es auch schaffen beim Strampeln um zu fallen 

Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach nur zu dünne Beine für das vergleichsweise kräftige Wildcard? 

Ich will nicht behaupten meine Schaltung sei perfekt eingestellt/montiert, aber selbst wenn man da noch ein bisschen was raus holt erschien es mir nicht so als ob erstes Kettenblatt und stark einfedern zusammen funktionieren könnte. Das 20er macht da scheinbar schon was aus.


@Cam-man: hast ne PM


----------



## RZL DZL (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo!
Weiß einer von euch, was für eine ISCG-Aufnahme an dem O8er Wildcard ist?
Ist das ISCG 05 oder die andere?
Mfg


----------



## Cam-man (30. Juni 2011)

05


----------



## RZL DZL (30. Juni 2011)

danke


----------



## slidedown (3. Juli 2011)

also, hammerschmidt is dran. zugverlegung geht mittels aufklebbaren zugführungen (z.B. jagwire, magura).
hab mittlerweile doch eins mit ner hammerschmidt im bikemarkt bei pinkbike gesehen. die kette läuft halt ein bischen knapp über die kettenstrebe (22er kettenblatt).
den dhx air hab ich jetzt mal "falsch" rum eingebaut (127er setup mit reservoir vorn) : schlägt leider am rahmen an.


----------



## NoStyle (4. Juli 2011)

Slidedown, kannst Du bei Gelegenheit mal ein Pic von Deinem WC mit Hämmersmith posten?
Im übrigen würde ich die Dämpfer so einbauen wie von Banshee vorgesehen! Andere Einbaupositionen machen nur bei den wenigen Dämpfern Sinn, bei denen das kollisionsfrei funktioniert.


----------



## slidedown (4. Juli 2011)

ja mach ich, sobald es vollständig aufgebaut ist. fehlen immer noch n paar teile.


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juli 2011)

Banshee @Jungpfalzhütte von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (7. Juli 2011)

hier noch mal paar bildchen vom legend


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juli 2011)

Hammer ! Besser gehts kaum !
Wo sind deine ganzen bunten Teile hin ?


----------



## berkel (7. Juli 2011)

Mach die Bilder weg! Das löst bei mir schon wieder so einen Habenwillreflex aus. Wenn ich nur Platz im Keller hätte.


----------



## Fleshripper (7. Juli 2011)

Wirklich schöne Bikes hier, suche jedoch schon länger Erfahrungsberichte bzw Bilder von nem Scythe mit ner SC aber irgend wie find ich nix, vielleicht kann mir ja nen Banshee Experte helfen


----------



## NoStyle (7. Juli 2011)

Rattenscharfes Legend Neikless 

Fleshripper, vielleicht magst Du z.B. auf mtbr.com-Banshee-Forum ein wenig stöbern.

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## RZL DZL (8. Juli 2011)

vorher
&mit Straßen-LRS





nachher und mit Wald-LRS (eigentlich ist nur die Gabelfarbe anders und ich habe eine Kettenführung und ein Bild mit beschissener Qualität)

Ein richtiges Review trau ich mich immernoch nicht zu schreiben. War bis jetzt weder im Bikepark, noch auf dem Dirtspot. Die Zeit, die zeit
Aber auf den Hometrails schlägt es sich nach wie vor fantastisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (9. Juli 2011)

Fibbs79, schönes Stimmungsbild, hatte ich leider übersehen 

RZL DZL, wenn es sich auf den Hometrails gut schlägt dürfte es im Park sicher nicht versagen.
Schwarzen Sattel fände ich persönlich optisch besser, aber immer diese Motzerei ...


----------



## Cam-man (9. Juli 2011)

also ich war heut mitm wildcard in leogang, das erste mal mit 165mm/lyrik, und muss wirklich sagen fÃ¼r den DH und den oberen technischen singletrail ist der lw zu steilâ¦
bei den ganzen steilen wurzel/steinstufen muss man mehr arbeiten als andere um da schÃ¶n durchzukommen
auf der flying gangster liefs aber dafÃ¼r genial.
aber ich denk mal dass die sprÃ¼nge mit nem flacheren nicht schlechter gehen daher wird wohl schon noch ein angle set kommenâ¦


----------



## NoStyle (9. Juli 2011)

Wenn es nicht der überteuerte Cane Creek sein soll kann ich den Works Components sehr empfehlen. Ich habe die +/- 1,5 Grad, würde aber ohne Probleme auch den +/- 2 Grad fahren. Kostet nicht soviel, ist super verarbeitet, hat CC-Lager, baut extrem flach. Damit kämst Du auf nen Lenkwinkel von ca. 65 Grad, eventuell etwas flacher, Radstand ca. 9-11mm länger. Ich würde heuer nicht mehr ohne!


----------



## Cam-man (10. Juli 2011)

den kannte ich nicht, danke!
wieviel wandert das tretlager dann mit nach unten ca.?
auf 130 fahren für die winkel würd sich bei mir nur auf den hometrails lohnen, in leogang is man bei den abge****ten strecken nach dem wc & ixs cup & out of bounds um jeden cm froh


----------



## neikless (10. Juli 2011)

zwei schönheiten, find das legend in raw richtig gut !




im direkten vergleich wirkt das wildcard fast stelzig/hochbeinig ist ja aber auch ne totem drin.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (10. Juli 2011)

entschuldigt die quali, ich bin zu doof für die kompakte meiner kleinen schwester...

jetzt mit split second und e.thirteen the hive, die podiums und kettenstrebenschutz noch neu dann ist es wieder fertig


----------



## NoStyle (10. Juli 2011)

Cam-man schrieb:


> den kannte ich nicht, danke!
> wieviel wandert das tretlager dann mit nach unten ca.?
> auf 130 fahren für die winkel würd sich bei mir nur auf den hometrails lohnen, in leogang is man bei den abge****ten strecken nach dem wc & ixs cup & out of bounds um jeden cm froh


Beim Tretlager waren das ca. 5mm tiefer, habe aber eher ungenau gemessen. Radstand war bei mir ziemlich genau 9mm länger. Ich hatte vorher externe Lagerschalen, zusammen mit dem flachen Works und dem flachen Lenkwinkel hat das Einfluss auf alles, Sitzwinkel usw. Mein ganzes Cockpit ist fast 2cm tiefer gekommen!
Alternativ gibt es auch den K9 Industries, allerdings ist der etwas teurer als der Works, beide haben nur einen festen Winkel. Der Cane hat mehrere Optionen, aber die meisten wirst Du vermutlich nicht nutzen und dann sind 180-190  viel Geld.

Ich muss sagen das der Unterschied eher klein aber fein ist. Der steilere Sitzwinkel führt zu noch mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad und den Pedalen - mittlerweile verliere ich an steileren Uphills hinten sogar ab und zu an Grip (im trockenen!) - also nix lange Kettenstreben oder Gabel absenken ;-) !
Im DH liegt das schon mehr wie ein Brett. Allerdings ist das Wildcard nach wie vor kein Sofa, darf es auch nicht sein, sonst geht das spritzig agile flöten und das ist ja seine eigentliche Natur. Für rein DH-lastiges Freeriden gibt es genug softe Alternativen alleine schon bei den Enduros.

Neikless, das Wildcard ist mit Totem und 16cm Federweg bezüglich der Tretlagerhöhe leider nicht mehr ganz Up to Date. Stelzig ist bei nem 15 Zoll Sitzrohr kaum möglich, aber hochbeinig stimmt schon. Ich hoffe es wird in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren mal überarbeitet - ich hätte dafür jede Menge Vorschläge ...

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Matthias247 (10. Juli 2011)

Das Angleset kann man z.B. bei BMO auch mit nur einer Winkel-Lagerschale kaufen, dann ists nicht mehr ganz so teuer (135). 
Das Wildcard auf dem Bild steht auch etwas ungünstig. Durch das optisch höhere Vorderrad wirds deutlich höher aussehen als es ist.


----------



## Cam-man (10. Juli 2011)

der lÃ¤ngere radstand wÃ¼rd mir auch eher zu gute kommen da ich von der grÃ¶Ãe sowieso schon eher an der obergrenze fÃ¼r den M rahmen binâ¦ da is es dann kein problem den langen radstand zu handlen
und soo straff find ich den hinterbau vom wildcard jetzt auch nicht, ich fahr den denk ich mir viel mehr sag als die 25% die keith vorschlÃ¤gt (wohl eher 35% schon) aber hab trotzdem nicht regelmÃ¤ssig durchschlÃ¤ge
das einzige was bei anderen hinterbauten in der fw klasse anders ist (kann ich am besten mit dem 4 gelenker vom norco six vergleichen) ist dass der hinterbau unter kettenspannung aktiver ist. aber das stÃ¶rt mich jetzt gar nicht weil ich fahr keine technischen uphillsâ¦


----------



## NoStyle (10. Juli 2011)

Matthias, das wusste ich nicht. Dachte den gibt es nur als Mehrschalen-Bundle.
Ist halt die Frage des Geldes, denn der Works kostet 74,99 GBP + 6 GBP Versand und tut es genauso, ist allerdings "fixiert" auf eine Steuerrohrlänge.

Cam, der längere Radstand hat nach meinem laienhaften Empfinden kaum Einfluss auf die Wendigkeit, wohl aber nen Schuss mehr Laufruhe auf steilen ruppigen Trails.
Super straff finde ich das Wildcard auch nicht, aber die hohe Progression lässt es besser springen, baut ne schöne Platform auf und gibt allgemein mehr Feedback vom Untergrund. Andere (linearere) Hinterbauten fühlen sich "weicher" an, rauschen eher mal durch den Federweg oder haben beim Pedallieren mehr Antriebseinflüsse - so zumindest empfinde ich es, aber das sind ja genau diese Eigenschaften am Wildcard, die mir immer noch so gut gefallen.

Ich würde Dir jedenfalls empfehlen, direkt auf die 2 Grad-Schalen zu gehen. Da Du extern fährst sind bis zu 0,5 Grad wieder abzuziehen, Radstandverlängerung um ca. 12mm, so hats mir Jim von Works damals erklärt.

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (10. Juli 2011)

ja das hatte ich vor.
hast du den works?
ich wÃ¼rd gern wissen ob der gut aufgebaut ist, also nicht irgendsone krampf-konstruktion wie die sunline oder so
aber danke schonmal fÃ¼r die infos!
â¬: das angle set mit nur einer einstellung fÃ¼r 135 gibts aber nur in 1Â°


----------



## NoStyle (10. Juli 2011)

Ja, ich habe den Works in +/- 1,5 Grad, sieht so aus. Der Aufbau ist sehr einfach: entsprechend sauber gefräste Schalen, CC-Lager, konische Ringe für oben und unten, Metal/Plaste-Dichtringe, Lagerabdeckung, Spacer, fertig.
Der Einbau braucht etwas Geduld, ist aber mit kleinen Hilfsmitteln wie Keile zu bewerkstelligen, da Ober- und Unterseite der Schalen nicht plan, sondern leicht schräg ist (90° zum neuen Gabelwinkel), daher sind die ersten mm etwas tricky mit dem Presswerkzeug.


----------



## Cam-man (10. Juli 2011)

hm so langs ein klassischer aufbau ist und nicht so ein pseudoinnovativer murks


----------



## NoStyle (10. Juli 2011)

Innovativ vielleicht, Murks nööö


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juli 2011)

Fragt bei "haha" nach, der hat die Dinger von K9.


----------



## Cam-man (10. Juli 2011)

aber das sind doch nur hülsen oder?


----------



## Highsider (10. Juli 2011)

Gibts mit und ohne Lager.


----------



## Cam-man (10. Juli 2011)

stimmt, nun steht ja was dazu auf der seite.
das wird er wohl werden denk ichâ¦  mal sehen ob die saison noch oder schon nÃ¤chsteâ¦


----------



## RZL DZL (10. Juli 2011)

Cam-Man:
Warst du dir eigentlich sicher mit ISCG 05 beim 2008er Wildcard? Ist dass das größere oder kleinere ISCG von beiden? Hab die Kettenführung jetzt mit Adapter rangeschraubt, leider war es dann wieder so ein Akt mit dem Abstand. Vielleicht hat sich der Laden auch vertan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (10. Juli 2011)




----------



## RZL DZL (11. Juli 2011)

Okay. Hätts dir auch nicht böse genommen  Hätte mich ja auch selber informieren können. Fehler liegt aber beim Radladen.


----------



## kreisel (11. Juli 2011)

Es wird gemunkelt, dass das Paradox das Steuerrohr vom Prime erhält, sobald dieses auf den Markt kommt. Weiß jemand wann das sein soll?
Kommt das Prime noch diesen Herbst auf den Markt oder erst in 2012?


----------



## Cam-man (11. Juli 2011)

es kommt erst eine MKI version des prime mit ca. 50 rahmen für ausgewählte fahrer und mit deren feedback wird dann das endgültige prime entwickelt, ende 2012 soweit ich weiss


----------



## bebo2403 (13. Juli 2011)

Weiß vielleicht jemand, wieviel sich die Kettenstreben beim Spitfire über den Federweg noch längen?
In dem Video sieht es ja nach recht viel aus.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/5838515"]Banshee Spitfire 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]
Alleine die zwei verschiedenen Geo-Setups haben ja schon 6mm Unterschied.
Oder anders gefragt (an die Spitfire-Besitzer):
Fallen euch die langen Kettenstreben in engeren Kehren negativ auf?


----------



## MTBermLuS (13. Juli 2011)

Sollte jemand einen Wildcard Rahmen in M übrig haben....er/sie möge sich bitte melden. 
Hätte es nie verkaufen dürfen........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (13. Juli 2011)

ich denk dass sich die kettenstreben beim einfedern gut strecken, wegen dem rearward axle path


----------



## Matthias247 (13. Juli 2011)

Also laut dem Modell in Linkage längt es sich von 433mm uneingefedert auf 458mm bei max travel. Das ganze ist aber für die "steile" Geometrievariante und fraglich, ob das Modell überhaupt genau genug ist. Wenn ichs auf slack umhänge (und das Modell noch schlechter wird, weil der z.B. ne Einbaulänge von 183mm behauptet), ändert es sich von 440 bis 458.
Gefahren bin ichs nicht, hab aber ebenfalls ein Rad mit 440er Kettenstrebe und denke mit der richtigen Fahrtechnik kommt man um jede Kurve.


----------



## berkel (13. Juli 2011)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Oder anders gefragt (an die Spitfire-Besitzer):
> Fallen euch die langen Kettenstreben in engeren Kehren negativ auf?


Die Kettenstrebenlänge vergrößert sich beim Spitfire schon relativ stark beim Einfedern, Werte habe ich aber nicht. Also ich merke da nichts Besonderes in engen (Spitz-)Kehren, ich bin allerdings mein FR Bike mit langem Radstand und flachem Lenkwinkel (mit sogar etwas kürzeren Kettenstreben) gewohnt und mag eher spurtstabile Bikes. Ich bin der Meinung, dass das Gewöhnungssache ist und auch fahrstilabhängig. Ich finde das Spitfire im Vergleich zu meinem Freerider sogar super handlich und verspielt.

Eher merkt man, dass das Bike durch das tiefe Tretlager und die langen Ketenstreben nicht so willig auf's Hinterrad geht, da muss man schon kräftig ziehen (fahre aber auch ein ziemlich tiefes Cockpit).

Im Antrieb ist die starke Längung deutlich zu spüren, besonders auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt und im Wiegetritt, auf dem mittleren KB sprintet das Bike dafür wie ein HT weil sich der Hinterbau verhärtet.
Ich habe jetzt auch heraus gefunden warum sich das Wippen im Vergleich zu klassischen 4-Gelenkern störender anfühlt. Normal sackt der Hinterbau beim Antritt weg und federt bei Belastung gegen die Zugstufendämpfung wieder aus. Beim Spitfire hebt sich der Hinterbau auf dem kleinen KB dagegen aus dem Sag und fällt dann bei Entlastung in den Sag zurück und das fühlt sich unangenehmer an (auch durch den Pedalrückschlag), mit starkem ProPedal ist es noch erträglich.


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juli 2011)

Banshee and Ragley zu Tische von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## RZL DZL (31. Juli 2011)

einfach mal, weils ne Galerie sein soll:











Mein Wildcard im FR-Modus. Letztes Bild hat wohl etwas zuviel grün abbekommen, fällt mir grad auf.


----------



## Ischi (3. September 2011)

so, mal wieder mein Wildcard





Änderungen:
-großes Kettenblatt weg
-400er Stütze
-den DHX Air gegen nen Roco Coil R getauscht

Man denkt wirklich man hat ein neues Bike. Der Stahlfederdämpfer nutzt wirklich nur den Federweg den er braucht. Der DHX Air war immer im letzten Federwegsdrittel unterwegs, egal wie harmlos der Schlag. So fühlt sich der Federweg viel satter an. Spitzenklasse 
Nachteil am Roco, er kann nur in dieser Position gefahren werden ohne am Rahmen anzuschlagen. Der 127mm Federweg bleibt so leider außer vor. Aber was solls, so habe ich wenigenst nen Grund mir irgendwann mal ne neue Gabel und nen Winkelreduziersteuersatz zu holen


----------



## NoStyle (4. September 2011)

Ich kann mich über Marzocchi nur wundern! Ist das tatsächlich die einzig mögliche Position? Ist das Piggy so groß dass es nicht zwischen die Umlenkwippen passt? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass, mit Piggy oben zum Sitzrohr zeigend, der kleine Federweg nicht realisierbar sein soll ...
Anyway, der DHX Air scheint mit einigen Rahmen nicht gut zu harmonieren was man so liest. Ich habe jetzt (vorläufig nur hinten) auch auf Luft umgerüstet, aber Stahlfeder ist doch deutlich satter ...
Ein Winkelsteuersatz könnte sich meiner Meinung nach jetzt schon lohnen, Lenkwinkel sieht doch recht steil aus.

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Ischi (4. September 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich kann mich über Marzocchi nur wundern! Ist das tatsächlich die einzig mögliche Position? Ist das Piggy so groß dass es nicht zwischen die Umlenkwippen passt? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass, mit Piggy oben zum Sitzrohr zeigend, der kleine Federweg nicht realisierbar sein soll ...



Ich habe auch erst nicht schlecht geguckt, zumal wenn man beide Dämpfer übereinander legt kaum einen Unterschied sieht. Aber es war schon beim DHX sehr wenig Platz zwischen Piggy und Sitzrohr, beim Roco passt es gerade so nicht, nicht mal ein mm...aber kein Platz ist halt kein Platz 
Außerdem ist der Piggy deutlich länger als der vom DHX, in der normalen 165mm Position knallt so die Piggyunterseite gegen das Unterrohr. In der 127mm Position mit nach vorn gedrehtem Piggy eh.



NoStyle schrieb:


> Ein Winkelsteuersatz könnte sich meiner Meinung nach jetzt schon lohnen, Lenkwinkel sieht doch recht steil aus.



Ja, der Lenkwinkel müsste so bei 69° sein. Aber es geht noch ganz gut. Irgendwann kommt der Winkelsteuersatz aber definitiv, alles nach und nach, damit man immer was zu basteln hat 

@NoStyle: Was fährst du jetzt für einen Dämpfer? Bei mir war der ausschlaggebende Punkt eine Probefahrt mit einem Rad das einen Vivid Air hatte. Da habe ich mal gemerkt wie krass der Unterschied ist. Und da kam der günstige gebrauchte Roco ganz recht.
Und es hat sich wirklich gelohnt...


----------



## slidedown (5. September 2011)

soweit ich das mitbekommen hab, fährt NoStyle jetzt nen Manitou Evolver ISX-4.
so ein mist mit dem Rocco. hab gesehen, dass du den gekauft hast da ich auch ein Auge auf das Teil geworfen hatte. na dann kann ich mir das mit dem Rocco TST R wohl abschminken, da er wohl das selbe Piggy hat.
was passt denn sonst noch rein ausser nem DHX coil?
ich will endlich mal nen coil dämpfer ausprobieren.
was mich andererseits auch extrem reizen würde, wäre der Vip'r von BOS. wird auf den Rahmen und Fahrergewicht angepasst und wiegt ne ganze ecke weniger als der DHX air den ich jetzt fahre.

@NoStyle: wie würdest du den unterschied zwischen coil und air denn beschreiben?

wollte schon lange mal n foto von meim wildcard reinstellen, aber leider hab ich keine kamera. kommt aber demnächst.


----------



## Ischi (5. September 2011)

slidedown schrieb:


> so ein mist mit dem Rocco. hab gesehen, dass du den gekauft hast da ich auch ein Auge auf das Teil geworfen hatte. na dann kann ich mir das mit dem Rocco TST R wohl abschminken, da er wohl das selbe Piggy hat.



Mit dem Roco TST R wird es noch enger werden, da der Verstellknopf für die Druckstufe genau dort sitzt wo der Piggy dem Rahmen am nächsten kommt. Wenn der Piggy die selben Maße hat wie der R (wovon ich mal ausgehe) passt er nicht.
Die beiden Maße die du brauchst sind gedachte Dämpfermitte bis Piggy-Außenkante und die Länge des Piggys. Die dürfen kaum bis gar nicht größer sein, als beim DHX, sonst passts nicht.
Auf der Banhsee Seite sind empfohlene Federhärten von FOX und Manitou angegeben. Also vermute ich mal das zumindest die Dämpfer von denen auch passen. Keith von Banshee hat mir auch bestätigt das der RS Monarch Plus High Volume passt. Das ist aber wieder kein Stahlfederdämpfer.

Da ich den DHX auch sofort losgeworden bin und finanziell quasi keinen Verlust gemacht habe, bin ich gar nicht mal so enttäuscht das der Roco so schlecht passt. Dafür ist der Performance-Gewinn einfach zu groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (5. September 2011)

@ slidedown
hast Recht, ich fahre, alternativ zur Gewichtsreduzierung, derzeit einen Evolver ISX-4.

Für Fahreindrücke oder Unterschiede ist es noch etwas zu früh. Es ist meine allererste Erfahrung mit Luftdämpfern und experimentiere noch mit dem Setup. Wenn ich zufrieden bin werde ich, neben ein paar weiteren kleinen Updates, hier posten.
Der erste Eindruck ist aber positiver als erwartet ...

Mit einem Stahldämpfer im WC machst Du nichts verkehrt - passende Federhärte, richtige Zugstufe eingestellt und los gehts. Druckstufe brauche ich kaum (persönlicher Geschmack!). Laut dieser Wildcard-Info sind zwei verschiedene Federhärten sinnvoll, habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

Marzocchis sind offensichtlich die einzigen Dämpfer mit problembehaftetem Einbau, aber die Infos der passenden Dämpfer hol Dir besser direkt von den Banshee-Jungs!
Bezüglich der Performance reicht mir der DHX Coil vollkommen, wie gesagt, ich brauche keine x-fachen Druckstufenoptionen im WC und habe trotzdem einen schön sensiblen, straffen und schluckfreudigen Hinterbau. Das dieser "nur" 127 mm hat wundert mich immer wieder ...

Ps: Hau rein mit den Fotos 

@ Ischi
Irgendwie total schade dass Du nicht alle Federwegsoptionen nutzen kannst - gerade im kleinen Federweg macht der Bock so einen gottverdammten Spass 

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Ischi (6. September 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @ Ischi
> Irgendwie total schade dass Du nicht alle Federwegsoptionen nutzen kannst - gerade im kleinen Federweg macht der Bock so einen gottverdammten Spass



Ich weiß, aber es war erstmal die billigste Lösung und die Verbesserung ist enorm.

Ich weiß eh noch nicht, wie es Federwegstechnisch mal enden wird. Vorn 150/160/170mm, brauch ich unbedingt ne High/Low Speeddruckstufe an der Gabel, hinten 127/165mm...keine Ahnung, Fluch und Segen des Rahmens, man kann sich nicht entscheiden 

Es wird dann aber schon langsam eng mit Stahlfederdämpfern, welche man in beiden Positionen fahren kann:
-Marzocchi passt nicht
-Fox ist teuer und mir total unsympathisch
-Rockshox hat verschiedene Tunes, je nach Federwegeinstellung bräuchte man prinzipiell ein anderes. Keine Ahnung wie ob/wie man die im Nachhinein noch ändern kann
-Manitou und X-Fusion kenne ich mich nicht aus

und schade das man die abgespeckten Versionen mit nur Zugstufenregelung nie neu kaufen kann. Denn diese Einstellung reicht fürs Wildcard tatsächlich vollkommen aus


----------



## NoStyle (6. September 2011)

Ich fahre schon länger nur noch die 127mm hinten, vorne dann 140 bis 160mm. Da ich aus Zeitgründen und überhaupt mittlerweile eher Trailshredder/Enduromässig unterwegs bin, komme ich damit prima klar. Der flachere Lenkwinkel durch den Winkelsteuersatz tut sein übriges noch dazu. 

Mit den 165mm gefällt mir die Geo nicht mehr wirklich - zu steiler Lenkwinkel und zu hohes Tretlager. Ich bin kein Freund von ultratiefen Tretlagern, die funktionieren eigentlich nur auf geshapten Trails. Im natürlichen Gelände haben die Leute in der Praxis doch eher Probleme damit. Mit dem kurzen Federweg bin ich bei ca. 35 - 35,5 cm, also nice in the middle!

Bin übrigens gespannt, ob und wann es eine 2.0 Version vom Wildcard gibt - wird langsam mal Zeit!

Der Federweg vorne (wie hinten) ist natürlich Geschmacksache. Ich bin heilfroh darüber dass ich eine travelbare Gabel habe und mehr wie 160mm brauche ich einfach nicht mehr - lieber lerne ich aktiveres, vorausschauendes und smootheres Fahren. Eine Gabel mit Federwegsverstellung kann ich nur empfehlen, dann bist Du nicht festgelegt und variabel in alle Richtungen!

Wegen Stahldämpfer:
Auch wenns Dir unsympathisch ist - Fox DHX Coil oder Van gibt es gebraucht recht günstig, vielleicht sogar der gute alte Vanilla RC und die tun es vollkommen.
Bei Rockshox mit seinen verschiedenen Tunes könnte Keith vielleicht weiterhelfen. Genauso wie bei den Manitous - die Metels, Swingers oder Revox sollten alle gut gehen. 
Wenn es edel sein darf kann Elka Dir den direkt fürs Wildcard anpassen - da gab/gibt es eine Kooperation zwischen Elka und Banshee.
Gibt also genug Alternativen die passen sollten ...
Ich würde den Bikemarkt mal im Auge behalten, da tauchen immer wieder 200/57er Dämpfer auf mit denen man nichts falsch machen kann - das Wildcard braucht keine x-fachen Druckstufen.

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## RZL DZL (7. September 2011)

Ich klinke mich mal halb in die Dämpfer-Diskussion ein:
Ich habe den Roco TST Air und auch damit aktuell Probleme. Anfangs hatte ich ihn auf 127mm, da war eine Haaresbreite Platz zwischen Ausgleichsbehälter und Rahmen. Wenn ich die größere Federwegseinstellung nutzen will, muss ich ihn um 180° drehen. Der "Lock-Out"-Hebel (oder was für eine Funktion er auch immer erfüllen soll), darf dabei jedweils nur komplett links oder komplett rechts liegen, sonst könnte er beim Einfedern gegen den Rahmen ditschen.
Nun wollte ich heute hinten mal wieder auf 127mm umstellen, nun passt der Dämpfer aber nicht mehr. Der AGB liegt am Rahmen ganz knapp an. Beim Rückfedern merkt man das. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich so fahren sollte, oder? Als ich es bekommen hab, hats noch gepasst. Weiß da einer von euch weiter?






So sieht das aus.


Edit: Natürlich geht das mit weniger bar. Ich wiege ca. 78kg und sollte dementsprechend laut Tabelle 10 bar reinhauen. Mit ein bisschen weniger bar (weiß jetzt nicht wieviel), passt es ganz knapp. Ist das schädlich für den Dämpfer oder wirkt es sich einfach nur aufs Fahrverhalten aus?


Damit es aber nicht uninteressant wird, ein paar Bilder mit dem anderen LRS und neuen Reifen.
"Long"-Travel





Short-Travel:


----------



## NoStyle (7. September 2011)

@ Ischi
bekommst gleich eine PM!

@ RZL DZL
Mama Mia, was ist denn da jetzt los 
1. Keine Ahnung warum der jetzt nicht mehr passt. Sind die Lager oder Buchsen noch ok, oder hast Du Spiel im Hinterbau bzw. sind die Dämpferbuchsen ausgeschlagen?
2. Damit fahren könnte daneben gehen, da der Dämpfer voll ausgefedert ständig gegen den Rahmen knallt, das wird diesem dauerhaft nicht gut tun.
3. Andere Luftdrücke schaden dem Dämpfer nicht, ausser der Mindestdruck wird unterschritten. Das Fahrwerk wird halt leicht weicher/softer.

Wirklich komisch dass anscheinend nur Marzocchi-Dämpfer nicht richtig passen. Davon abgesehen bräuchte das WC unten nur eine leicht grössere Biegung im Unterrohr und gut wärs ...


----------



## RZL DZL (7. September 2011)

Es ist zum Mäusemelken mit diesem Dämpfer. Also wenn jemand die Wahl hat für einen Dämpfer beim WC, dann kann ich ihm/ihr vom Roco TST R nur abraten (von den Maßen her). Andere Dämpfer sind sicherlich flexibler.

Von den ganzen Einbauproblemen mal abgesehen bin ich aber sonst ganz zufrieden. Ich war letztens in Braunlage und da ist ja die ein oder andere Wurzel. Hinterbau und Dämpfer haben das alles sehr gut mitgemacht. Nur vorne hatte ich manchmal das Gefühl, ich bräuchte da mehr Federweg. Dafür hat es auf den North-Shore-Elementen und auf der Dirtline umso mehr Fun gemacht.


----------



## NoStyle (8. September 2011)

Meine ehrliche Meinung: 
Auch wenn es bestimmt gute Dämpfer sind - die Marzocchis passen nicht ins Wildcard, warum auch immer!?! Also verkaufen, passenden Dämpfer einer anderen Company rein, einstellen, nie wieder drüber nachdenken und Spass haben!

Zu Gabeln habe ich in #1180 alles gesagt.


----------



## RZL DZL (8. September 2011)

Wenn das Geld für eine Lyric Dual Air da ist, kommt die rein


----------



## Third Eye (8. September 2011)

Ist das jetzt artgerechte Haltung oder doch nicht ...?! 

Mein Wildcard schnuppert Höhenluft auf knapp über 3000 m.

Fotos und Bericht der 2 Tagestour auf sillylines.com.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (8. September 2011)

Third Eye, auf jeden Fall ist es das 
Schaue mir Deine Videos immer gerne an und an Deinen Trial-Skills hast Du mächtig gearbeitet - meinen Respekt!
Es gab bis vor einiger Zeit noch ein paar Jungs mehr, die das WC auch für Bike-Hiking eingesetzt haben. Für mich einfach ein weiteres Indiz für die Vielseitigkeit des Bocks


----------



## Cam-man (8. September 2011)

hier mal mein wildcard in aktion:


am besten die beschreibung beachten sonst kommt einem das ende möglicherweise komisch vor


----------



## Ischi (8. September 2011)

@Third Eye: Respekt, was man doch mit einem Wildcard alles so anstellen kann. Wird wohl aber doch hauptsächlich am Fahrer-Skill liegen 

@Cam-man: Schickes Video! Freu mich schon, wenns nächstes Jahr wohnorttechnisch sehr viel näher an die Alpen geht als jetzt 

@RZL DZL: von der Funktion her ist der Roco Coil auch super, aber das Problem mit dem Einbau . Fahren würde ich den Dämpfer aber auch nur in der Position wo es auf keinen Fall zu Kollisionen mit dem Rahmen kommt. Zu schnell hat man mal nen kleinen Durchschlag und ne Delle im Rahmen...


----------



## slidedown (8. September 2011)

hallo NoStyle: kann das was du über die gabeln gesagt hast auf jeden fall nachvollziehen. hab ne 36er talas drin und mag die absenkfunktion schon. freeride mit 160, waldautobahn mit 130 und dirt jump/sehr steile anstiege mit 100. wobei die talas auf der waldautobahn nicht so viel spaß macht, da etwas unsensibel bei kleinen und langsamen geschichten. ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass deinen lyrik u-turn da nen besseren job als die talas macht.

hey cam-man und third-eye. bin einfach nur neidisch. was für geile abfahrten. ich hab's zwar nicht weit bis zum local spot, aber der ist halt viel zu kurz. in nicht mal ner minute ist man da schon unten und da ich kein auto habe isses irgendwie schwierig. aber der local spot hat von allem etwas und da es eh meine erste saison auf nem mtb ist, sollte dass vorerst schon reichen. da gibt's noch so'n paar sachen an die ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht rantraue, z.B. den 1,80 drop. wenn ich erst mal alles was da ist - am besten noch mit etwas style - sicher und sauber hinbekomme, muss ich unbedingt auch mal in so'n revier. 

hab mir übrigens hier im bikemark nen älteren vanilla r gekauft. der sollte nun beim einbau absolut keinen probleme machen. ist leider noch nicht da und ich hoffe mal dass die hardware vom dhx air passt.
apropos, ähm bin gerade zu faul zum nachschauen, was hat den das wildcard für dämpferbuchsenmaße?
immer noch keine kamera. verdammt.

@ischi: in sachen stahlfeder wäre da noch der BOS S**TOY. ist leider laut BOS momentan 'out of stock'.


----------



## neikless (8. September 2011)

schön gemachtes vid !


----------



## Cam-man (8. September 2011)

ich danke allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (8. September 2011)




----------



## Deleted 28330 (8. September 2011)

das video hat so eine stimmung an sich - super gemacht


----------



## NoStyle (8. September 2011)

@ Cam-man
Schönes Video 
Sag mal was hast Du für einen Lenker? Steuersatz ist doch extern, oder? Dein Cockpit sieht von vorne so tief aus, kollidieren die Bremshebel mit dem Oberrohr?
Frage deshalb weil ich gerade auf Lenkersuche bin und ich mit dem Rise etwas unsicher bin.

@ slidedown
Ich bin noch keie Talas gefahren und kann das nicht beurteilen. Stahlfeder ist am Ende doch immer noch spürbar sensibler vom Ansprechen her, egal ob Gabel oder Dämpfer. Allerdings überlege ich meine mal auf Luft umzurüsten, mit Protone oder so was - würde gerne noch etwas abspecken, aber die Federwegsverstellung unbedingt beibehalten.

@ styleroyal
Legend ist top  
In blau ist das eher selten vertreten, sehr schick. Aber wieso zeigst und erzählst Du nichts über Dein Rampant?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (8. September 2011)

dann lass ich mal bilder sprechen, war mein resteaufbaubike...


----------



## Bierliebhaber (8. September 2011)

@nostyle
danke, ich lieb mein legend auch, wenn die ti feder noch kommt ist es dann endlich nach nem halben jahr aufbau vollbracht.

rampant ist n guter rahmen der sehr viel aushält und für mich ne sehr stimmige geo hat, ich fahre ihn in short. ich hab ihn nur bock hart mit 280 psi, daher kann ich über den hinterbau nicht viel berichten außer das er hart ist


----------



## Cam-man (8. September 2011)

ist eigentlich der ziemlich hohe acros AH-15R und der lenker ist ein nuke proof warhead mit 20mm rise und der vorbau ein transition temple lite der sogar 6° upsweep hat
zum bremshebel sinds dann noch so 4-5cm vom oberrohr aus.


----------



## jjom (8. September 2011)

Hi,

ich fahre das Wildcard mit einer Coil-Totem und bin sehr zufrieden.
Trotz 180/160mm Federweg bin ich nicht der Parkbesucher - viel mehr zieht es mich auf technisch schwere Trails hinter irgendwelchen Gipfeln.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder mit Rad, ohne und mit "Action":


----------



## NoStyle (8. September 2011)

@ Cam-man
Danke! Den Warhead habe ich auch ins Auge gefasst, da sub 300g, breit, nicht so teuer, Geo ähnlich meinem jetzigen Gravity-Light. Da ich ja einen flachbauenden Angleset fahre, ohne Spacer, kommen die Bremshebel gerade so über das Oberrohr bei einem Rise von 40mm, da wird der 20mm Rise nicht ohne Spacer funktionieren. 
Aber das hilft mir jetzt weiter, denn dann kommt nur der 40 mm Rise in Frage und die doofen Spacer kann ich mir weiterhin sparen.
Danke nochmal 

@ styleroyal
Da ist es ja 
Das schaut verdammt kompakt und fuchtig aus, würde ich gerne mal fahren! Kurbelfarbe vielleicht irgendwann mal anders, aber hey, was solls ...
Apropo hart: Ich habe auf der Suche nach Settings für den Evolver mal verschiedene Einstellungen anderer Rider ausprobiert (fürs Wildcard) und war teilweise sehr überrascht, wie hart viele den Hinterbau eingestellt haben. Meins ist es nicht so wirklich, aber für Sprünge natürlich prima, oder für brutal schnelles heizen über Wurzeln - aber dann bin ich froh über jeden komfortablen Zentimeter Federweg 

@ jjom
Hey, da ist ja noch einer der Kollegen, die mit nem WC ordentlich Höhenmeter vernichten 
Beeindruckende Bilder und verdammt schickes Bike. Diese Art des Bikens ringt mir einige Hochachtung ab, das muss ich sagen ...


----------



## RZL DZL (9. September 2011)

Das Rampant sieht richtig gut aus!
Die anderen Bikes natürlich auch, aber das Rampant hats mir gerade angetan. Schönes Restebike


----------



## Ischi (9. September 2011)

Sehr schicke Fahrräder hier . Mir gefällt das Design von Banshee einfach. Nicht zu rund, nicht zu gerade, perfekt 

@jjom: ist das ein DHX-Air in deinem Rad? Wie kommst du so mit dem Ding klar, in Verbindung mit der Stahlfeder-Totem? Fährst du mit den vollen 180mm den Berg auch hoch? Oder ist die travelbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjom (9. September 2011)

Ischi schrieb:


> ...
> @jjom: ist das ein DHX-Air in deinem Rad? Wie kommst du so mit dem Ding klar, in Verbindung mit der Stahlfeder-Totem? Fährst du mit den vollen 180mm den Berg auch hoch? Oder ist die travelbar?



Ja ist ein DHX-Air, auch ein älterer.
Die Totem ist nicht travelbar - aber mit den 180mm komme ich bisher wunderbar den Berg hoch. Wobei ich auch ein Freund vom Fahrrad-Tragen bin 

Ich komme mit DHX Air und Stahlfeder-Totem gut zu recht - wobei mein Hintern auch noch nicht in den Genus einer Stahlfeder-Federung gekommen ist, daher fehlt mir auch der entsprechende Vergleich.
Bin aber zur Zeit mit einem solchen am liebäugeln....


----------



## kali99 (10. September 2011)

BANSHEE FOR SALE 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/414173/cat/76


----------



## NoStyle (10. September 2011)

Ui Kali, wieso gibst Du das her  das ist das am besten aufgebaute Spitty was ich im I-Net gesehen habe!
Meine Reaktion wäre da eher


----------



## Ischi (11. September 2011)

Soo, gerade von einer astreinen Trailtour zurück. Habe jetzte einen Marzocchi Roco R ohne Piggy eingebaut und fahre wieder die 127mm Position.
Ich muss sagen, weltklasse. Kein Absaufen mehr im Federweg bei plötzlichen Lastwechseln, super soft, verschluckt sich nicht mehr bei vielen schnellen Stößen und wippt jetzt noch weniger. Der Federweg fühlt sich definitiv nach mehr an. Ohne Piggy ist der Dämpfer auch nochmal leichter. Mit ner 450er Feder ist der Gewichtsunterschied bei etwas über 200g zu einem DHX Air oder Vivid Air.
Ich kann sagen, Stahlfederdämpfer ohne Piggy funktiniert wunderbar am Wildcard. Einfach passende Feder suchen, Federvorspannung an den SAG anpassen, Zugstufe ein bisschen rein und los gehts. Mehr braucht man auch nicht


----------



## Cam-man (11. September 2011)

auch mal ne frage an die wildcard fahrer:

wie fahrt ihr euren rebound?
bin bisher immer ziemlich "bouncy" gefahren, also sehr schnell, und hatte damit eigentlich gut spass. nur bei ganz starken schnellen schlÃ¤gen wirds dann ziemlich unruhig (solche die man auf den hometrails eigtl. nie hat) und jetzt probier ich ihn recht langsam zu fahren wie es sich ja eigentlich gehÃ¶ren sollteâ¦ 
teilweise gehts auch echt gut aber bei stellen an denen ich auf den hometrails frÃ¼her immer schÃ¶n raussegeln konnte geht jetzt gar nichts mehr, vielleicht brauchts auch nur eingewÃ¶hnungâ¦


----------



## NoStyle (12. September 2011)

Ich persönlich habe den Rebound tendenziell eher langsam und oft bis zu ca. 50% reingedreht, also z.B. 7 von 15 möglichen Klicks. Das ist dann relativ universell für unterschiedliche Strecken, schnell genug für Wurzelteppiche und langsam genug dass mich das Heck bei Landungen nicht raushebelt. Die Gabel ist dabei minimal schneller eingestellt, der Hinterbau etwas langsamer.
Wie immer Geschmacksache und natürlich abhängig vom gefahrenen Gelände.

Ischi, gute Neuigkeiten mit dem Dämpfer, hat sich ja tatsächlich gelohnt - wer hätte das gedacht!


----------



## kali99 (12. September 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ui Kali, wieso gibst Du das her  das ist das am besten aufgebaute Spitty was ich im I-Net gesehen habe!
> Meine Reaktion wäre da eher


----------



## NoStyle (12. September 2011)

Nen Geldschei55er müsste man haben, ich das dann sofort nehmen wollen


----------



## Ischi (12. September 2011)

@Cam-man: ich fahre den Roco bei 20 von 60 Klicks, also bei gut einem Drittel. Fühlt sich so sehr gut an, bin aber auch noch nicht so lange damit unterwegs. Jedenfalls schluck der Hinterbau so auch Wurzelteppiche und ist sehr gutmütig.

@NoStyle: Ja, super Kompromis aus Performance, Gewicht und Kosten . Fetzt so wie Sau..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (18. September 2011)

Mein Spitfire im Einsatz:













Nachdem ich am Anfang etwas Probleme mit der Umstellung von meinem Freerider auf das Spitfire in schwierigem Geläuf hatte, sind wir jetzt dicke Freunde geworden und ich bin mittlererweile sehr angetan vom straffen und direkteren Fahrverhalten  (Die Probleme kamen wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich von der DT Gabel, mit der ich nicht zurecht gekommen bin. Mit der getravelten 140mm Lyrik geht es super.).
Eigentlich eher für meine Hausrunde(n) und einfachere Touren gedacht, überlege gerade meinen Freerider als reines Parkgerät umzubauen und sämtliche Touren (auch Finale Ligure usw.) nur noch mit dem Spitfire zu fahren. Ich finde gerade Fahrer auf low travel Bikes in anspruchsvollem Gelände inspirierend, wie unseren Finale Guide auf seinem alten Reign mit Pike, Fabien Barel in seinem AM Fahrtechnik Video und Joe Barnes von MTBcut (die Mojo-Trail-Diaries finde ich sehr genial).


----------



## NoStyle (18. September 2011)

Hallo Berkel,

Starke Bilder 
Du hattest doch anfangs Bedenken wegen der Hochtourentauglichkeit des Spitfires, richtig? Wie sind denn jetzt Deine Erfahrungen?

Mich begeistern diese "Low travel Bikes", wie Du sie nennst, auch! Bin schon gefühlt ewig nicht mehr mit 165cm hinten gefahren, allerdings ist das vermutlich auch abhängig vom befahrenen Gelände, aber gut eingestellte 13cm hinten können ne ganze Menge für einen tun. Mein nächstes Bike wird voraussichtlich auch eher Spitfire/Ragley G6 anstatt nem 16cm FW Enduro.


----------



## Cam-man (18. September 2011)

bin ja früher auch mit 140/130mm am wildcard unterwegs gewesen und das ist ja schon ganz lustig, aber sobald man mal auf schnellen ruppigen und flowigen trails unterwegs ist, ist das auch nicht mehr so ideal.
und eben auch für zb. die meisten endurorennen eher unpraktisch


----------



## berkel (18. September 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Du hattest doch anfangs Bedenken wegen der Hochtourentauglichkeit des Spitfires, richtig? Wie sind denn jetzt Deine Erfahrungen?


Ich finde es lässt sich auch in technischem Gelände super fahren. Wobei ich nicht so wirklich extreme Hochtouren mache - ich habe es lieber wenn sich die Räder noch drehen, aber eigentlich fahre ich fast alles.
Bedenken hatte ich beim tiefen Tretlager, aber mit gemessenen 340mm (2.4er Reifen) ist es gar nicht so arg tief. Pedalaufsetzer hatte ich bisher auch bei verblockten Bergaufpassagen nicht, aber ich achte ohnehin darauf wo und wie ich trete. Auf der Eurobike hatte Keith mich auch gefragt, ob ich bei meinem Einsatz immer im Slack-Setting fahre - er hat das Steep-Setting ja auch für technische Trails vorgesehen, aber für mich ist es überflüssig.



Cam-man schrieb:


> bin ja früher auch mit 140/130mm am wildcard unterwegs gewesen und das ist ja schon ganz lustig, aber sobald man mal auf schnellen ruppigen und flowigen trails unterwegs ist, ist das auch nicht mehr so ideal.


Klar, wenn es ruppig wird, wird man damit stark durchgerüttelt und auf DH-Strecken ziehe ich auch meinen Freerider vor. Aber auf Touren, mit leichter Schutzausrüstung, finde ich es gar nicht so verkehrt, dass man zwangsweise langsamer fahren muss weil einem sonst die Arme abfallen. Ein 180mm Bike auszufahren ist bei fortgeschrittenem Fahrkönnen schon oft grenzwertig. Durch die Geometrie des Spitfire hat man aber trotz des straffen Fahrwerks ein sicheres Fahrverhalten für schwere Trails, man muss nur langsamer und sauberer fahren.


----------



## NoStyle (19. September 2011)

Ich habe ja geschrieben dass es vom Gelände abhängt. Wenn jemand eher DH-orientiert unterwegs ist, dann sind 13cm schon mal knapp, ebenso wie bei Enduro-Races, sofern diese hochalpin sind. Wobei, mein ertses mal Lenzerheide fuhr ich mit nem Bullit, vorne Z1 mit 13cm, hinten 14cm, das ging auch. 
Bei flowigen Trails finde ich das aber super weil man schön pushen kann. Wenn es ruppig wird muss ich mich Keiths Meinung anschliessen: Je schneller mit dem WC desto besser arbeitet die Federung. Ich muss mich dazu immer erstmal überwinden, aber wenn der Kopf mitspielt ist das wirklich so ...
Tatsache ist bei mir persönlich, dass ich aus diversen Gründen nicht oft genug in die Parks komme und mehr in meinem Umkreis unterwegs bin. Da braucht man nicht unbedingt mehr, es sei denn man ist Sonntags-Sofa-Fahrer, dann ist son Scott Genius LT Ultralongtraveldings natürlich toll. Für mich mittlerweile langweilig, ich versuche lieber aktiv zu fahren, deshalb meine Vorliebe für knappere Fahrwerke und auch der Grund später auf Spitfire und co. umzusteigen. Aber das WC ist auch das Ticket für Park, diese Option hätte ich gerne noch und bin trotzdem nicht "over-equipped".


----------



## Cam-man (19. September 2011)

genau, deshalb wollte ich ja auch noch ein spitfire. 
nur da ich jetzt wohl eher in die richtung endurorennen will kommt wohl nÃ¤chste oder Ã¼bernÃ¤chste saison was in die richtungâ¦ leider gibts da von banshee nichts wie ich mir das vorstelle.
das wildcard wird dann wieder zurÃ¼ckgebaut mit pike und co. und fÃ¼r die slopestyle-mÃ¤ssigen trails im wald benutzt. und dann irgendwann noch gegen ein rampant rahmen getauschtâ¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (19. September 2011)

Was wären denn Deine Wünsche/Vorstellungen für ein geiles Enduro-Bike?

Frage deshalb da ich nur ein Bike haben kann/möchte/muss/darf p), sonst nimmt das Überhand und mein Drum-Set muss auch mal wieder dringend gepimpt werden.
Mich ziehts leise schleichend irgendwie weg von "Freeride" und schwanke eben zwischen solchen Aggro-Shorttravel-Möhren oder doch nem gepflegten "Allerweltsenduro", ca. 15cm hinten, aber Aggro-Geo für rauf und runter.


----------



## Cam-man (19. September 2011)

nach sehr langer suche und geometrievergleiche kommt fÃ¼r mich leider nur ein Ibis Mojo HD in frage 
das ist ne ziemliche zwickmÃ¼hle, bei dem preis von dem rahmenâ¦
aufgebaut dann mit 1x10 und 11-36 (oder 9-36 wenns das bis dahin gibt) und der lyrik sowie reverb.
das ist dann halt leider auch gleich fast ein ganz neues radâ¦ wobei ich dann sofort das wildcard wieder aufbauen kann.

stimmt, mein schlagzeug kÃ¶nnte ich verkaufen


----------



## NoStyle (19. September 2011)

Ui, mit dem Ibis gehst Du dann krass in die Vollen, aber es ist auch ein verdammt schickes Rad, damit kann man wirklich alles machen! Der Preis ist halt schon arg, aber wenn sich Träume verwirklichen lassen ... 

Wie intensiv spielst Du denn Drums? Also ich kann sagen dass ich schon so manch herbe Untiefe im Leben durchlaufen musste, aber mein Bike und das Set hätte ich nur über meine Leiche rausgerückt


----------



## Cam-man (19. September 2011)

kaum mehr leiderâ¦
hab frÃ¼her halt noch mit freunden musik gemacht, aber irgendwann hat keiner mehr zur gleichen zeit mal frei und dann zerbricht dasâ¦ und so ganz allein immer nur spielen is grad beim schlagzeug eher nicht so super find ich
und dann kam auch noch die kamera dazu etc.
aber ich denk nicht dass ich das so schnell verkaufe

mit dem ibis kÃ¶nnte ich aber glÃ¼ck haben, ein befreundeter shop besitzer baut sich pro jahr ein fully auf, kommt aber mit den fullies kaum zum fahren und vor allem nicht in den alpenâ¦ der hat sich das ibis auch schon Ã¼berlegt fÃ¼r nÃ¤chstes jahr und danach kÃ¶nnte ich es fÃ¼r einen guten preis in sehr gutem zustand abkaufen
farbvorstellung, grÃ¶Ãe etc stimmt alles Ã¼berein


----------



## NoStyle (19. September 2011)

Ich kenne das Zeitproblem! Job, Kind und Kegel lassen viel zu oft zu wenig Zeit für sowas, wobei ich mir die immer nehme. Ich spiele halt schon ca. 30 Jahre, teilweise auch semiprofessionell, da kann und will mans nicht mehr lassen 

Shopbesitzer müsste man sein, dann kann man sich immer die derbsten Mühlen aufbauen, auch wenn man die kaum fährt. Naja, wenn Du davon profitieren könntest ist das ja super und soll Dir grad recht sein


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (20. September 2011)

Hier mal mein ehemaliges Banshee Scream V2  würds so gern wieder haben jetzt! 

Komplett Race Face Diabolus Parts, Hope M6, Sram X9!!!


----------



## RZL DZL (23. September 2011)

Welchen Luftdämpfer könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Ich muss meinen Roco TST R eh zum Service bringen und nutze dann die Gelegenheit, mir eh einen neuen zu gönnen. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Habe da den Fox DHX 5.0 Air im Auge, aber weiß noch nicht ganz. Hat den jemand? Wie funktioniert das Pro-Pedal? Beim Roco TST hat mich krass gestört, dass wenn ich zum Spot gefahren bin, der hinten alles an Energie weggeschluckt hat, was ich in den Weg investiert habe...


----------



## slidedown (24. September 2011)

Hey RZL DZL,

mein wildcard kam mit nem 2010er DHX 5.0 Luft. Momentan fahr ich nen gaaanz simplen plain old vanilla r. Nur rebound. Mehr brauchts für mich grad nicht. Wenn Du willig bist das hin- und rückporto zu löhnen, und versprichst ein bischen darauf aufzupassen, dann leih ich Dir meinen DHX zum ausprobieren.
Wie das PP funktioniert? Keine Ahnung, habs noch nie eingeschaltet. Ganz egal ob ich mit 125 oder 150 PSI im piggy fahr, im sitzen hats noch nie gewippt und es beschleunigt sich einfach nur wie ein hardtail. Bin allerdings auch ein Hemd (ca. 70kg). Die hardware kann ich Dir leider nicht überlassen, da ich sie momentan für den vanilla brauche.
grüße,
thomas


----------



## RZL DZL (24. September 2011)

PN  kriegst gleich


----------



## Ischi (24. September 2011)

RZL DZL schrieb:


> Habe da den Fox DHX 5.0 Air im Auge, aber weiß noch nicht ganz. Hat den jemand? Wie funktioniert das Pro-Pedal?



Hey,

wenn Luft, dann nicht den DHX Air, bin den eine Weile gefahren und als ich dann mal den Vergleich mit einem Vivid Air bzw. Stahlfeder hatte, war ich sehr erschrocken. Meiner Meinung nach funktioniert das Ding einfach schlecht im Wilccard. Pro Pedal hatte bei mir übrigens kaum Funktion, habs aber auch kaum benutzt, weil der Wildcard-Hinterbau eigentlich wenig wippt.
Keith meinte, der RS Monarch Plus HV soll gut funktionieren. Der Vivid Air soll auch ein guter Dämpfer sein. Aber keine Ahnung ob der passt, vorher unbedingt nachfragen. NoStyle fährt seit kurzem einen Evolver Luftdämpfer. Mal sehen was der sagt.
Also, Alternativen sind da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (24. September 2011)

Über den DHX Air liest man wenig gutes, zumindest funktioniert er anscheinend oft nicht harmonisch mit anderen Hinterbauten. Ich weiss nicht was ich davon halten soll da mir die eigene Erfahrung fehlt, aber ein Fahrwerksfachmann, z.B. Flatout-Suspension, könnte da bestimmt was verbessern, oder nicht?

Bei den RockShoxs-Dämpfern gibt es wohl neuerdings verschiedene werksseitige Tunes für den Aftermarket. Man sollte sich dann bitte *vorher* über den passenden Tune informieren, am besten direkt bei den Banshee-Jungens!

Ich bin mit dem Evolver sehr zufrieden. Dem ISX-4 fehlt diverser Druckstufen-Schnickschnack und hat ähnliche Parameter wie der Coil-Fox, das macht es für mich als Lufteinsteiger recht einfach mit dem Set-Up.

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## jjom (24. September 2011)

Ich habe einen DHX Air im Wildcard, jedoch eine alte Variante (Dhx air 4 ?).
Ich nutze Propedal dauernd - macht bei mir einen wirklich merkbaren Unterschied. 
Ohne wippts beim kurbeln - minimal aber nervend. Mit bockts bergab....
Fahre auch mit recht wenig Druck, da ich eher technisch orientiert bin nie große Sprünge mache.

Ich habe bisher eher wenig Erfahrung mit Dämpfern, hatte zB auch noch keine Stahlfeder, aber ich bin mit dem dhx air 4 für meinen Einsatzbereich zufrieden. Nicht hellauf begeistert, zufrieden. 

"Nicht begeistert" bin ich auf von den beiden angerissenen Schweißnähten an der Dämpferaufnahme am Sitzrohr des Wildcards. Aber dazu berichte ich (erfreut oder traurig) sobald eine Antwort von Banshee an den Händler kam - das Rad ist leider knapp älter als zwei Jahre und ich bin somit auf die Kulanz von Banshee angewiesen....


----------



## san_andreas (25. September 2011)

@NoStyle: der DHX Air ist einer der wenigen Dämpfer, den wirklich niemand gerne anfaßt geschweige denn aufmacht, auch Flatout, TF, etc. allle nicht.


----------



## NoStyle (25. September 2011)

@ san_andreas
Ich kann das mit dem DHX Air nicht beurteilen :-( , habe mich an den von Banshee insgeheim empfohlenen gehalten und bin nicht enttäuscht!

@ jjom
Sehr ärgerlich und habe das noch nie gehört oder gelesen! 
Banshee hat, wie viele andere Companys auch, ein kulantes Crash-Replacement welches nach Ablauf der Garantie greift. Das konnte man in den Einzelfällen zufriedenstellend im Netz mitverfolgen!! 
Wenn möglich versuche das direkt mit Banshee abzuwickeln. Wenn das über den Vertrieb läuft wachsen die Kosten ins lächerliche. Das durfte ich bei meinem Bullit schon erfahren, am Ende hat dann Alutech saubere Arbeit geleistet ...


----------



## RZL DZL (26. September 2011)

Was denkt ihr über dieses gute Stück?
http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/pro...er-Monarch-RC3-Plus-HV-Tune-B--Mid--2012.html


----------



## Cam-man (26. September 2011)

hab schon öfters von dhx air fahrern gelesen die auf den umgestiegen sind und begeistert waren.
da bist auf der sicheren seite denk ich
dual flow rebound (auch wenn nur lowspeed einstellbar) ist auch ne super sache.
nur unbedingt bei keith nach dem tune fragen!


----------



## RZL DZL (26. September 2011)

Keith? Tune?


----------



## Cam-man (26. September 2011)

keith = banshee engineer
also einfach eine mail an banshee schreiben
die rockshox dÃ¤mpfer kommen in verschiedenen tunes fÃ¼r verschiedene hinterbautypenâ¦ so wie es ja eigentlich sein sollte.
du wirst wahrscheinlich tune A oder B brauchen aber frag das zur sicherheit nochmal nach vor einem kauf


----------



## Ischi (26. September 2011)

Ich habe da schonmal prinzipiell nachgefragt, Zitat vom Keith:

"5" leverage ratio is 2.2:1 and 6.5" is 2.88:1 (both  rising rate)... personally I would go with a low tune to have a faster and more  active shock, especially since you mainly use it in 5" setting."

Zu deutsch, wenn man hauptsächlich im 127mm Federwegssetup unterwegs ist, nimmt man den low-tune. Bei 165mm Federweg ist man genau zwischen mid und high (s. Link)

http://www.bike-components.de/download/monarch_vivid/monarch_plus.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZL DZL (26. September 2011)

Bedeutet, wenn ich beides gerne fahre, wäre ein Tune B das optimalste?
Ich hab da ein Angebot mit einem Tune L (= Low = C?) für recht günstig. Ist es schwer das Tuning nachträglich zu ändern? Mfg


----------



## RZL DZL (9. Oktober 2011)

Da hier ja tote Hose ist, mal ein bisschen Bilder.
Rad hat n neuen Dämpfer


----------



## Ischi (10. Oktober 2011)

@RZL DZL:
Schick, schreib mal bitte ein bischen was dazu, wenn du deine Erfahrungen gesammelt hast. Ansprechverhalten, Federwegsausnutzung, Durchsacken. Passt der Dämpfer auch mit Piggy nach hinten? Welchen Tune fährst du?

Wegen der Galerie, hier nochmal meins, mit piggylosem Roco R


----------



## RZL DZL (11. Oktober 2011)

Schickes Rad kann ich zurück geben! Ich sollt mir auch eine breitere Sattelstütze holen. Fahre noch vom Vorgänger eine mit Spacer im Sattelrohr...
Ich hab ihn wegen nem frischgestochenen Tattoo noch nicht sehr beansprucht, aber was ich sagen kann: Im Vergleich zum Roco TST R ist das Ding wirklich hammer. Bergauffahren ist viel angenehmer, der Hinterbau wippt fast garnicht. Sprünge bzw. die Landung steckt der auch gut weg. Ich fahre ihn bei ca 84kg Gewicht mit 20% SAG bei 10bar und bis jetzt fühlt sich das ziemlich gut an.
Ich habe den Dämpfer in Tune L gekauft, ist also eher für die 5"-Variante geeignet. Wie der sich auf der anderen verhält, muss ich nochmal sehen. So wie es aussieht, passt er aber auch so herum in die 6,5"-Variante. 
Ich werd nächstes Wochenende evtl. nach Winterberg und kann dann noch mehr sagen.
Mfg


----------



## Condor (13. Oktober 2011)

letzte ausbaustufe






1-fach musste leider 2-fach weichen dank knorpelschaden grad 4 an meinen knie


----------



## berkel (13. Oktober 2011)

TOP!

Wie bist du mit dem Swinger zufrieden? Ich überlege auch mal einen Stahlfederdämpfer zu testen. Bei meinem L Rahmen sollte der Swinger dann auch mit Einstellknopf passen.

PS: Schöner Zentrierständer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (13. Oktober 2011)

hey, das muss ich jetzt erst erfahren.
hatte mit dem dämpfer ein paar probleme.

zuerst musste ich die führung des schafts mit einer reibahle nacharbeiten, weil diese zu eng war.
dann musste ich die knöpfe abmontieren und dadrunter das teil auf der drehmaschine bearbeiten.
zuletzt musste ich den ganzen dämpfer kürzen/spacern. da hatte ich lange gehofft das von jemanden gedreht zu bekommen, aber letztendlich gestern einfach zu einer bastellösung gegriffen.

bin sehr gespannt, wie sich das aufn trail anfühlt. Die 500er Feder, welche ich abgeschätzt hatte, scheint zumindest grob zu passen.


----------



## monkey10 (14. Oktober 2011)

@berkel & condor:

ihr seids noch immer die minderheit mit einem spitfire in diesem forum (bzw deutschsprachigen raum). ich bin nach wie vor interessiert und würde mich um ein update eines fahrberichts freuen!

bergabeigenschaften:

- habt ihr beide die flache einstellung gewählt?
- wie ist es beim langsamen/technischen trialartigen fahren (zB in den alpen)? 
- bleibt es beim "straffen" feeling? habt ihr mit dem SAG experimentiert?
- hab ihr euch an die kettenstreben/niedriges tretlager gewöhnt (v.a. bzgl HR-spielereien wie wheelie, manual, drops bei low-speed)?
- ganz allgemein, was euch sonst noch einfällt

bergaufeigenschaften:

- welche kettenblätter habt ihr jetzt montiert?
- pedalrückschlag (daran gewöhnt od. weiterhin störend)?
- niedriges tretlager störend am technischen uphill? welchen kurbellänge fahrt ihr?
- neigt das VR zum steigen bei nicht abgesenkter 150- bzw 160er-gabel?
- wie leicht/spritzig fühlt es sich an?
- ganz allgemein, was euch sonst noch einfällt...


aufgrund der geo und meines einsatzbereich wäre natürlich ein vergleich zu einem tourentauglichen enduro/freerider interessant. bei mir wäre es eine alternative zum torque alpinist (kurzes OR/kettenstreben/radstand und recht leichter aufbau, knapp über 14kg). 

ach ja, und welche rahmengröße habt ihr gewählt (da wäre eure größe/SL interessant) bzw würdet ihr vielleicht doch eher einen kleineren od. größeren rahmen wählen?

Danke


----------



## Nussketier (14. Oktober 2011)

Da schließe ich meinem Vorredner an, das Spitfire könnte mein Winterprojekt werden.
Was mich besonders interessiert, ist die Geschichte von wegen Pedalrückschlag und da Fahrverhalten allgemein.

Danke


----------



## halsfägger (14. Oktober 2011)

@Condor, Was sind das für Pedalen?


----------



## Monolithic (14. Oktober 2011)

Das sind die Vault von DMR, entweder in silver oder showroom-chrome.


----------



## neikless (15. Oktober 2011)

Richtig aber die sind lila oder so


----------



## Condor (15. Oktober 2011)

nic, schon oder noch besoffen? die pedale sind natürlich grün!

(grau, gabs bei crc ne weile günstiger als alle anderen farben, deshalb ist es die geworden. gefällt mir aber ganz gut)

Die anderen Fragen beantworte ich nächste Woche, wenn ich den Stahldämpfer mal paar Runden ausgeführt habe.


----------



## NoStyle (15. Oktober 2011)

Hier nach langer Zeit mein Wildcard, bevor es gleich wieder dreckig wird 

Neu sind Lenker (Nukeproof), Sattelstütze (Thomson, hatte ich aber schon länger),Sattel (Flite SLR TT) und aus der "Restekiste" vom Soulbrother einen Evolver ISX-4. Leider ist mein Wunschvorbau noch gar nicht lieferbar, naja. Im Winter kommt vorne Umrüstung auf Luft und nächstes Jahr dann hoffentlich ein neuer Laufradsatz, mal schauen ...










Wetter ist geil, also weg vom Rechner und schwingt Euch auf die Böcke - viel Spaß dabei 
NoStyle


----------



## RZL DZL (15. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schön! Ich hab aber den höheren Spacerturm


----------



## Ischi (15. Oktober 2011)

die letzte Seite war dann wohl sehr Wildcard geprägt.

@No Style: Sehr schönes Rad. Der Dämpfer scheint dir ja auch zu taugen, wenn du jetzt auch noch vorn Luft möchtest ?!?.

@Condor: Das Spitfire fetzt auch, sieht aber wirklich sehr eng aus mit dem Dämpfer. Aber wenns passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slidedown (16. Oktober 2011)

Endlich mal ein Foto ergattert.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Oktober 2011)

Sehr geil ! Noch Aufkleber von den Felgen und ein kurzes Schaltwerk verbauen.


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (16. Oktober 2011)

Das gefällt mir richtig gut!!! Würd mir auch gefallen wenns bei mir in der Werkstatt stehen würde


----------



## NoStyle (16. Oktober 2011)

N´abend alltogether

RZL DZL, also meiner ist 20 cm ... ähh ...  *hust*  20 mm lang 
Wird noch gekürzt wenn ich weiss wie hoch der Syncros Fric baut, denn man kann später schlecht was dransägen ...
Ausserdem war die Cockpit-Höhe durch das Angleset lange nicht final, aber so passts jetzt.

Ischi, Dämpfer taugt mir sehr! Auf kleinste Kiesel spricht er nicht so superduper sensibel an wie Stahlfeder, aber ansonsten merke ich auf den Trails keinen nennenswerten Unterschied. Das hat man dem Evolver schon seit Markteinführung nachgesagt. Ich habe drei Wochenenden lang viel rumprobiert und eine sehr gute Einstellung für den kleinen Federweg gefunden. Über den Herbst und Winter checke ich das mal für den großen Federweg.
Der Grund für Luft vorne ist eigentlich nur Gewichtsersparnis, bei hoffentlich gleichguter Funktion! Wäre schon schön wenn der Bock irgendwann mal eher 15 als 16 Kilo wiegen würde. 

slidedown, wow, das taugt mir aber auch 
Rahmengröße S, richtig? Schreib mal bei Gelegenheit was zur Hammerschmidt in dem Bike.

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Cam-man (16. Oktober 2011)

also die lyrik mag ich in der solo air version lieber!
n kollege hat exakt die gleiche in coil und die ist mir irgendwie zu linearâ¦ 
und wenn die 2012er solo air noch besser ansprechen sollâ¦ hola

achja: 14,99 mit stahlfeder hinten


----------



## NoStyle (16. Oktober 2011)

Pfffff, 14,999999999, Angeber ... 
Nee, Spaß und so 
Wobei ich keine Ahnung habe was meins derzeit wiegt ...
Tja, mit meiner Lyrik muss ich mal schauen. U-Turn ist eigentlich ne tolle Sache, gibt es mit Luftunterstützung wohl nicht, bleibt dann 2-Step - eine Absenkfunktion würde ich schon gerne beibehalten, da muss ich mal schlau machen ob ich meine 2008er noch nach/umrüsten kann.

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Cam-man (16. Oktober 2011)

ja bei den 2012ern gibts ja dual position airâ¦ 130/160mm und trotzdem mit der DH kartusche... wÃ¤r dann vielleicht die bessere alternative zum umrÃ¼sten


----------



## RZL DZL (17. Oktober 2011)

Eine Lyrik Dual Step Air würd ich mir auch noch holen, aber mir sagte wer, dass sich bei dem wirklichen Gewicht (im Vergleich zur Stahlfeder-Lyrik) zu  dann doch nicht viel unterscheidet :/

PS. Bike in mattschwarz gefällt.


----------



## Cam-man (17. Oktober 2011)

das war bei der 2-step so!
aber 2012 ist das ja ein komplett neues systemâ¦ einfach 2 luftkammern Ã¼bereinander somit einfacher und zuverlÃ¤ssiger.
die dual position air lyrik ist 63g schwerer als die solo air.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slidedown (17. Oktober 2011)

Danke, danke.
Fährt sich noch besser als es aussieht.
Such schon ne Weile nach nem bezahlbaren redwin short cage.
Ansonsten, Hammerschmidt ist geil. Möchte sie nicht mehr missen wollen. Einziger Nachteil: das Gewicht. Reibungsverluste im Overdrive sind eigentlich vernachlässigbar da ich damit fast eh nur bergab fahr. Momentan 22/36 auf 11-34. Damit kann ich gemütlich so einiges hochfahren und für runter reichts auch.
Wiegt so wie's dasteht 16,04 kg und ja, Rahmengröße ist S.
Der Fox Vanilla R wiegt mit 400er Feder gerade mal 100g mehr als der DHX 5.0 Air. Den hab ich neulich gegen einen 2010er ISX-6 mit nem user hier getauscht. Ihm hat er in seinem Nukeproof Mega nich so getaugt; naja und mir hat der DHX nich so getaugt. Gefahren bin ich ihn noch nicht, da ich immer noch auf die Buchsen warte.


----------



## NoStyle (17. Oktober 2011)

Cam, stimmt, dieses Dual Step Air ist ja ganz neu. Ich glaube in einer der letzten MTB-Rider ist darüber berichtet worden. Werde mich mal schlau machen ob das in das 2008er Casting passt. Alternativ gibt es wohl noch die Protone-Air-Kits, wobei dort wohl die Absenkfunktion fehlt, oder eben das alte 2-Step.

Slidedown, merkst Du was bezüglich Pedalrückschlag mit der HS? 
Ansonsten habe ich die gleiche Übersetzung, damit geht doch einiges. Es gibt 2 bis 3 längere Steigungen auf meinem Hometrail die ich nicht schaffe, liegt aber nicht am Bike, sondern eher an Lunge, Herz ... Condi ... und überhaupt ... Körper 
Leider macht das 1x9 oder 1x10 recht uninteressant für mich, möchte möglichst wenig schieben. Bergab passt das eh.
Verstehe ich das richtig, Du hast auch einen ISX-6? Der dürfte Dir Freude machen!


----------



## Cam-man (17. Oktober 2011)

also ich fahr mit 36 / 11-23 9fach alles bis auf ein paar steile technisch anstiege rauf bei uns im waldâ¦ bin aber auch weniger als halb so alt  
ok und gut, lÃ¤nger als 10min fÃ¤hrt man hier auch nirgends rauf...


----------



## NoStyle (17. Oktober 2011)

Naja, ich war bergauf noch nie die Kampfmaschine und bei dem ganzen Rock´n´Roll hätte ich auch mit zwanzig recht schnell Lunge, Herz ... Condi ... und natürlich ... Körper 
Mal im ernst: die Anstiege sind nicht superlang, aber recht knackig und ich bin froh darüber möglichst viel fahren und möglichst wenig schieben zu müssen, sonst hätte ich meine dicken Vorgängerbikes auch behalten können.


----------



## slidedown (18. Oktober 2011)

Also von Pedalrückschlag merk ich nix. Hab aber auch noch nie darauf geachtet. Wie ists bei dir so? Fährst ja selber n 22er vorn.
Ja, hab nen ISX-6 aber konnte ihn noch nicht ausprobieren, da es ein 2010er ist und Manitou erst seit 2011 den 1/2" Buchsendurchmesser wie die anderen auch haben. Mal sehen ob dieses high-tec Teil mit all seinen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gegen nen 5 Jahre alten und  sehr simplen Vanilla R anstinken kann. Gewichtsunterschied sind gerade mal 60g.


----------



## NoStyle (18. Oktober 2011)

Pedalrückschlag habe ich nicht - Gottseidank - etwas was ich auch überhaupt nicht mag! Deshalb kommen für mich auch einige Hinterbausysteme derzeit nicht in Frage. Leichtes Wippen oder Hinterbauverhärten (beim Bremsen) juckt mich nicht.

Meinem ISX-4 fehlen ja die Druckstufendämpfung des -6ers. Ob Du die gross brauchst muss man sehen, ist ja auch Geschmacksache mit der persönlichen Abstimmung. Ich habe stattdessen eine Art Bottom-Out-Druckstufe welche mir reicht. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass ich etwas mehr Sag im Vergleich zur Stahlfeder habe um auf die gleiche Federwegsausnutzung zu kommen, ansonsten merke ich wirklich keinen Unterschied wenn es ruppelig wird - ist ein sehr feines Teil. Allerdings hatte ich etwas "Stress" mit den Buchsen, da meiner älteren Baujahres ist und es keine passenden Buchsenbreiten gab, die musste ich für die Wippe an der Drehbank anpassen. Nebenbei waren die auch noch schweineteuer. Zugegebenermassen ist er auch nicht superleicht, ich glaube 452 Gramm bringt meiner auf die Waage.

Meine Gabel geht nächste Woche zu Flatout, mal schauen was Gino über eine mögliche Umrüstung sagen kann.

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (25. Oktober 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> - habt ihr beide die flache einstellung gewählt?


Ich ja... die steile Einstellung halte ich nach wie vor für hinfällig.
Einer der Hauptkaufgründe für diesen Rahmen ist seine spezielle Geometrie.
Wenn jemand in der, nicht optimalen, steilen Einstellung fahren will, so gibt es genug Rahmenalternativen.
Hatte ich hier auch schonmal geschrieben.



monkey10 schrieb:


> - wie ist es beim langsamen/technischen trialartigen fahren (zB in den alpen)?


Schwer zu sagen. Die Hügel hier kann man maximal Mittelgebirge nennen und dort gibt es sehr sehr selten solche Trails.
Ich bin in Saalbach damit nur "die Amsel" gefahren. Mei, irgendwie kommt man schon runter, aber die Probleme dort würde ich jetzt auf meine mangelnde Erfahrung schieben als auf das Bike.
Bei tieferen Rillen kann es halt schon vorkommen, dass man mit beiden Pedalen aufsetzt. Das sollte man im Kopf haben und sich andere Lines suchen. Aber jene Rillen sind teilweise so tief, dass man da auch mit einem höheren Tretlager aufsetzen würde.



monkey10 schrieb:


> - bleibt es beim "straffen" feeling? habt ihr mit dem SAG experimentiert?


Mitn Stahldämpfer ist es einiges fluffiger, aber die unter 130mm Federweg vermehren sich dadurch nicht.
Es bleibt spritzig.



monkey10 schrieb:


> - hab ihr euch an die kettenstreben/niedriges tretlager gewöhnt (v.a. bzgl HR-spielereien wie wheelie, manual, drops bei low-speed)?


hm.... da kommt imho wieder eher die Fahrtechnik zu tragen.
Mit Wheelies hatte ich nie Probleme, entsprechend geht das damit auch super.
Manuals kann ich leider nur kurz, aber um sich über Senken oder Hinternisse bei voller Fahrt zu retten reicht es.
Drops nehme ich generell lieber mit mehr Geschwindigkeit als nötig, nachdem ich mir mal wegen zu langsamen Droppen mein Schlüsselbein zerlegt hab.
Ich fahre vorne auch ne 36 Van, das Gewicht zieht das Bike natürlich vorne auch eher runter als irgendeine leichte 150er Gabel.

Das tiefe Tretlager ist aber nach wie vor die Macht!
Das Radel geht damit um Kurve wie kein anderes! Will ich nicht mehr missen und das ist eben meiner Meinung nach einer der Hauptgründe für den Rahmen. Man steht mehr im Radl anstatt oben drauf zu sitzen (hatte mal den direkten Vergleich mit einem neuen Slayer... ganz anders.).



monkey10 schrieb:


> bergaufeigenschaften:
> 
> - welche kettenblätter habt ihr jetzt montiert?
> - pedalrückschlag (daran gewöhnt od. weiterhin störend)?


Jetzt habe ich 22/36 montiert.
Mit dem 22er Blatt sollte man tunlichst im Sattel bleiben, im Wiegetritt wippt die Karre schon sehr (mit dem Stahldämpfer).
Einen Vergleich zu anderen Rahmen habe ich da aber leider nicht.
Vorher bin ich jahrelang nur 1fach vorne gefahren.
Andererseits finde ich das 22er Blatt auch viel zu klein, um damit aus den Sattel zu gehen. Selbst bei steilen Anstiegen schalte ich da lieber auf das große Vorne.



monkey10 schrieb:


> - niedriges tretlager störend am technischen uphill? welchen kurbellänge fahrt ihr?


Sehr sehr selten, 170mm Kurbellänge.



monkey10 schrieb:


> - neigt das VR zum steigen bei nicht abgesenkter 150- bzw 160er-gabel?


Finde ich nicht, aber das ist eben auch sehr subjektiv.



monkey10 schrieb:


> - wie leicht/spritzig fühlt es sich an?


spritzig 



monkey10 schrieb:


> ach ja, und welche rahmengröße habt ihr gewählt (da wäre eure größe/SL interessant) bzw würdet ihr vielleicht doch eher einen kleineren od. größeren rahmen wählen?


180cm, fahre den Rahmen in Medium.
Ich brauche einen 60mm Vorbau und 20mm Sattelstützenversatz, sonst wäre mir das zu klein.
Obwohl ich ein 50mm Vorbau-Fan bin, fühlt sich der 60er einfach richtig an. Auch Bergab.
Mit meiner Größe könnte ich auch definitiv einen Large fahren, dann mit 50er Vorbau und gerader Stütze.
Den Vergleich hatte ich nie gehabt, aber bereue auch nicht meine Wahl.

===================================

Nun zum Dämpfer



berkel schrieb:


> TOP!
> Wie bist du mit dem Swinger zufrieden? Ich überlege auch mal einen Stahlfederdämpfer zu testen. Bei meinem L Rahmen sollte der Swinger dann auch mit Einstellknopf passen.



Ich bin inzwischen einige male gefahren und seit gestern bin ich zufrieden.
Angefangen habe ich mit einer 500er Feder (~78kg nackisch) und nur 130psi Luftdruck, da sonst der SAG zu wenig war.
Beim Bergauffahren hatte ich das Gefühl, dass es mir die Energie etwas aus den Beinen gezogen hat.
Ganz merkwürdig, großartiges Wippen war nicht zu sehen.
Als drückt jemand beim Reintreten Dir entgegen.
Trotz des geringen SAG ist die Karre aber durch den Federweg gerauscht.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt war aber die HS-Druckstufe leider voll rausgedreht... hatte meine Einstellknöpfe verlegt und konnte nichts ändern.
Ob das jetzt an der Druckstufe oder an dem geringen Luftdruck lag weiß ich nicht.

Seit gestern ist eine 450er Feder drinnen. Damit müsste der SAG irgendwo bei knapp über 30% liegen mit wenig Vorspannung.

Mein aktuelles Setup:

150 psi Luftdruck
Luftkammergröße 3
LS Druckstufe 450° reingedreht (von 720 oder so)
HS Druckstufe 10 von 24 Klicks

Damit geht die Karre nun deutlich ruhiger bergauf. Dieses komische Gegenarbeiten ist weniger geworden.
Ich vermute, dass das mit dem SAG zusammenhängt.
Die LS Druckstufe war vorher ähnlich weit reingedreht.
Mit dem Luftdämpfer geht es aber natürlich noch ne Ecke besser bergauf.
Das hat man halt davon, wenn man einen funktionierenden Stahldämpfer fährt 
Bergab ist es endlich so wie ich mir den Hinterbau immer gewünscht habe 
Bei Wurzelteppiche, wo es mit dem RP23 sehr gerumpelt hat, arbeitet der Hinterbau nun sehr schön.
Und obwohl ich nun mehr SAG habe, rauscht der Hinterbau nicht mehr so stark durch den Federweg (mehr HS Druckstufe und mehr Luftdruck sind dafür verantwortlich). Und die Einstellmöglichkeiten des Swinger bezüglich Progression sind ja noch lange nicht ausgereizt.
Das entgültige Setup habe ich noch nicht gefunden, aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass ich mit dem Swinger zu einem guten Ergebnis komme.

edit: auf Kleinzeug spricht die Karre nun auch um einiges besser an.


----------



## berkel (25. Oktober 2011)

Dann noch(mal) meine Eindrücke zum Spitfire:

Kurz zu meinem Aufbau: Ich fahre z.Zt. mit einer auf 140mm getravelten Lyrik SoloAir (Einbauhöhe 525mm). In Kombination mit dem sehr hoch bauenden Reset Konan D-1 Steuersatz ergibt sich eine Geometrie wie mit einer 150mm Revelation mit einem normalen externen Steuersatz (66,2° Lenwinkel lt. Tabelle). Tretlagerhöhe habe ich mit 2.4er Reifen mit 340mm gemessen, also Tretlagerdrop = 0mm (in der Tabelle sind nur 332mm angegeben!?).

Ich fahre in der flachen Einstellung. Die steile habe ich mal für eine Tour getestet, finde sie aber wie condor überflüssig.

Technisches Gelände lässt sich sehr schön mit dem Bike fahren, finde ich. Es kommt aber auch auf den Fahrstil an. Ich fahre technische Passagen auf Touren lieber langsam und kontrolliert. Mit einem 180mm Freerider kann man natürlich aggressiver fahren und eine verblockte Passage auch mit Schwung durchrollen. Mein 901 ist da im Vergleich zum Spitfire, auch durch den 1,5° flacheren Lenkwinkel, eine ganz andere Nummer. Bei langsamer Fahrt gefällt mir das Spitfire aber besser, mit dem straffen Fahrwerk neigt es nicht zum Nicken, man hat weniger Sag und lässt sich dadurch viel leichter händeln.

Das Fahrwerk ist straff, bei mir insbesondere mit der ebenfalls straffen 140mm Gabel. Da wird man in schnellen ruppigen Passagen gut durchgerüttelt und man muss Tempo raus nehmen. Das wollte ich aber auch so, ein 180mm Bike ist mir auf Touren und besonders auf Wanderwegen oft zu schnell.

Die langen Kettenstreben sind ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Einerseits klettert es damit im Sitzen super, ein steigendes VR ist absolut kein Thema. Im Wiegetritt hat man dafür weniger Gewicht und damit Grip am HR und muss sich nach hinten lehnen. Es lässt sich damit auch schlechter auf's HR ziehen. In engen Kurven fällt es mir nicht negativ auf.

Übersetzung fahre ich 24/36 mit 11-36 hinten. Die Hinterbaukinematik ist mit starker Antisquat Auslegung und nach hinten ausweichendem HR schon speziell. Dadurch neigt der Hinterbau besonders mit kleinen Kettenblättern und starkem Antritt zum Ausfedern (normale Kinematiken federn eher ein) und leichtem Pedalrückschlag. Wie condor schon schrieb merkt man das besonders auf dem kleinen Blatt im Wiegetritt. Scheinbar gewöhnt man sich aber daran, anfangs hat es mich im Wiegetritt auch auf dem mittleren Blatt gestört, jetzt muss ich es schon auf der Straße mit starkem Antritt provozieren und genau drauf achten damit ich es spüre. Der Vorteil ist, dass der Hinterbau beim Beschleunigen nicht wegsackt und super Vortrieb erzeugt, Sprints auf flachen Singletrails sind da immer wieder eine Freude.

Probleme mit der Tretlagerhöhe hatte ich bisher mit 175mm Kurbeln auch in technischen Anstiegen nicht, hatte bisher noch keinen Pedalaufsetzer, finde 340mm aber auch nicht soo niedrig.

Ich fahre das Spitfire bei 189/94cm in Größe L und es passt mir sehr gut. Mit dem Cockpit bin  ich noch nicht 100% zufrieden. Ich habe jetzt von einem 70mm auf einen 60mm Vorbau gewechselt und werde noch einen 50mm probieren. Dann wird es schon etwas beengt, aber für mich noch ok. Was man als Großgewachsener beachten sollte, ist das ziemlich kurze Steuerrohr. Ich habe deshalb den Konan Steuersatz genommen, da der auch oben hoch aufbaut (normal ist oben ein 44mm Zerostack vorgesehen). Zusätzlich habe ich noch einen 20mm Spacer mit 10mm Riser verbaut (ich fahren den Lenker wieder höher als früher).


Für mich ist das Spitfire im Moment das ideale Tourenbike (in Verbindung mit einem 180er Freerider für heftige Sachen / Bikepark). Man ist mehr gefordert und muss in ruppigem Gelände langsamer fahren, kommt aber überall sicher runter.
Eine Ablösung könnte ich mir durch das Prime vorstellen, wenn es denn mal anständige Gabeln dafür gibt. Ich werde die großen Räder aber wohl erstmal mit einem 29er Starrbike testen.


----------



## monkey10 (25. Oktober 2011)

Danke euch beiden für den ausführlichen Bericht


----------



## kijan (25. Oktober 2011)

Ne Frage zum Spitfire: bin dabei mir eins in M zu bestellen, bin 184cm mit Schrittlänge 87cm. Ich hab's gern handlich. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Condor (25. Oktober 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> Das Fahrwerk ist straff, bei mir insbesondere mit der ebenfalls straffen 140mm Gabel. Da wird man in schnellen ruppigen Passagen gut durchgerüttelt und man muss Tempo raus nehmen.


Das war beim RP23 bei mir eben auch der Fall.
Mit dem Swinger hinten ist nun der Hinterbau ähnlich potent wie die 36 Van vorne und man kann es voll laufen lassen 

Wenn Du aber eh noch ein dickeres Bike mit ähnlichen Einsatzzweck hast, würde ich das an deiner Stelle nicht unbedingt umbauen.

@kijan,

schwer zu sagen. Ich mags auch eher klein.
Mit welcher Vorbaulänge beabsichtigst Du denn zu fahren?

edit: btw. ich messe mein Tretlager auf knapp über 33cm... bei mir stimmt die Herstellerangabe.


----------



## kijan (25. Oktober 2011)

Condor schrieb:


> @kijan,
> schwer zu sagen. Ich mags auch eher klein.
> Mit welcher Vorbaulänge beabsichtigst Du denn zu fahren?


Keine Ahnung, vielleicht 60mm. Ich fahre sonst ein Cotic Bfe in M, das ist ähnlich gross wie das Spitfire und ein 901 in L. Fühle mich auf beiden wohl, möchte aber eher was handlicheres als das 901, deswegen tendiere ich zu M, da das Spitfire in L schon recht lang ist... Mal sehen.


----------



## berkel (25. Oktober 2011)

kijan schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, vielleicht 60mm. Ich fahre sonst ein Cotic Bfe in M, das ist ähnlich gross wie das Spitfire und ein 901 in L. Fühle mich auf beiden wohl, möchte aber eher was handlicheres als das 901, deswegen tendiere ich zu M, da das Spitfire in L schon recht lang ist... Mal sehen.


Ich habe ja auch ein 901 in L. Kann man überhaupt nicht mit dem Spitfire in L vergleichen, das Spitfire ist viel handlicher und wie ich finde schon verspielt (ist natürlich kein nervöses XC Bike). Das Spitfire fährt nicht so träge wie es die Geodaten vielleicht vermuten lassen.




Condor schrieb:


> edit: btw. ich messe mein Tretlager auf knapp über 33cm... bei mir stimmt die Herstellerangabe.


Hm, ich habe es ein paar mal gemessen, Bike stand gerade. Meine Reifen (2.3er Butcher + 2.4er Ardent) haben 340mm Radius und das Tretlager auch 340mm. Dein Larsen TT wird deutlich weniger Durchmesser haben, welche Größe hat der Highroller?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Oktober 2011)

RUNE vs WILDCARD

OK, da es kein eigenstÃ¤ndiges Banshee Herstellerforum gibt, und es mir von verschiedenen Seiten geraten wurde poste ich meine Frage nun hier und versuche es kurz zu machen - was schwer wird.

Also, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike (Rahmen), als Ersatz fÃ¼r mein Trek Remedy. Mit dem geht zwar auch schon echt viel, aber ich hÃ¤tte gern die Extra Portion StabilitÃ¤t und "stille Reserven" um nicht immer mal wieder um Stunts oder Drops oder SprÃ¼nge drumrum fahren zu mÃ¼ssen, aus Sorge der Rahmen bricht oder nach einem Sprung nach unten zu gucken ob noch alles dran istâ¦.

Das verflixte an der Sache ist, dass es trotz StabilitÃ¤t auch fÃ¼r lÃ¤ngere fÃ¼r XC/AM-EinsÃ¤tze (30-40km) taugen soll. Die EinsÃ¤tze verteilen sich in etwa so: 50% Tour, 30% Enduro und Trail Surfen, 20% SprÃ¼nge und Drops in Bikepark oder Natur.

Problem ist, dass man sehr viele Bikes aus der Enduro-Klasse findet. Nomad, Reign X, Santa Cruz, Helius AM, Torque, Uncle Jimbo usw. die Ã¼blichen VerdÃ¤chtigen. Ich wÃ¼rde aber gerne eine Stufe weiter gehen zum Hardcore-Enduro aber ohne direkt in der FR/DH-Geometrie zu landen. Als Rahmengewicht stelle ich mir ca. 3,2 bis 3,7KG vor wobei ich auf 15% Uphill-Performance verzichte fÃ¼r 20% mehr Sicherheit bei Downhill, bzw. bei SprÃ¼ngen.

Bei Banshee hat man mir ein Gewicht von 3,2kg ohne DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r das RUNE genannt. Hat jemand den genauen Wert fÃ¼r ein Wildcard?

Kann jemand die beiden Bikes Banshee RUNE und WILDCARD dahingehend abgrenzen? Das RUNE ist sicher ein gutes Enduro aus der oben genannten Klasse, aber wÃ¼rde das WILDCARD fÃ¼r mich auch noch taugen?? Ich hab Bilder gesehen, da wird das Ding sogar als Vertrider genutzt.

Ich wÃ¼rde das Bike mit einer 36er Talas RLC FIT vorne ausrÃ¼sten wollen und hinten mit (erst mal) mit einem DHX Air 5.0 und dann evtl. upgraden (Monarch Plus RC3).

Die Rahmen vom RUNE und vom WILDCARD wÃ¼rden mich das gleiche kosten. Preis sollte erst mal zweitrangig sein.

WÃ¤re fÃ¼r jeden Input dankbar.
P.S. habe auch schon an ein Bottlerocket gedacht.


----------



## RZL DZL (27. Oktober 2011)

Wo wir beim Dämpfer sind (Rest hast ja schon von mir gehört): Ich weiß nicht, wie der DHX5.0 R ist, aber mir wurde davon abgeraten. Habe mir nun einen Monarch Plus RC3 geholt und der ist sehr sehr dankbar. Wobei ich ihn mir manchesmal noch härter wünschen würde, aber ich hab den auch noch kein 100km gefahren, vielleicht muss ich mich noch einfinden...


----------



## Mr.A (27. Oktober 2011)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> RUNE vs WILDCARD
> 
> OK, da es kein eigenständiges Banshee Herstellerforum gibt, und es mir von verschiedenen Seiten geraten wurde poste ich meine Frage nun hier und versuche es kurz zu machen - was schwer wird.
> 
> ...



für das, was du vorhast kann ich das Rune schon empfehlen.
Das Wildcard bin ich noch nicht zum Vergleich gefahren, der Rahmen ist aber sicher schwerer.
Fahre mein Rune jetzt 10 Monate ohne Defekte, allerdings tauchen im MTBR Forum schon öfters mal Probleme auf, vor allem mit schnellem Verschleiß der Lagerbolzen/Lagerhülsen...wie gesagt meines hat die Probleme bisher nicht.
Der Rahmen wirkt robust und auch gut verarbeitet. Hab ihn aber nicht gewogen.Dämpfer hab ich einen Evolver drin.
Das bike hat ziemlich extreme Antriebseinflüße auf dem kleinen Blatt, jedoch nur im Wiegetritt.
Auf dem 36er , und im sitzen ist es dafür sehr gut zu beschleunigen.
( ist ja beim Spitfire wohl auch so ).
Les dich auch mal auf MTBR im Banshee Forum ein, da fahren viel mehr Leute das bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (1. November 2011)

@ kalkhoffpink
siehe PN oder mtbr.com


----------



## El Papa (6. November 2011)

Banshee Wildcard in L: 3.650 g (incl. Lack, ohne Dämpfer und Dämpferschrauben). Der Rahmen läuft aber gerade aus!! Letzter Bestand in L nach meinen Recherchen nur bei Freeborn in UK.

Cheerio


----------



## NoStyle (7. November 2011)

Das scheint tatsächlich so zu sein - zutiefst bedauerlich wie ich finde 
Das mit KS-Link, verstellbarer Hinterbaulänge anstatt Geo beim Federwegswechsel und neuer, upgedateter Geo wäre der Knaller ...
Naja, fahre ich meines solange bis es hinüber ist. 
Gibt keine gleichgut funktionierende Alternative und alle relevanten AM/Shorttravels haben alle Mini-Link-Hinterbauten, not really my taste ...


----------



## Matthias247 (7. November 2011)

Muss man das jetzt verstehen? Du magst keine Mini-Links, willst aber einen KS-Link, der genau das darstellt?


----------



## NoStyle (7. November 2011)

Ich möchte das nicht zu sehr vertiefen und man muss meinen persönlichen Geschmack nicht verstehen , daher:
Zugegebener Massen bin ich nicht auf dem neuesten Stand was Maestro, VPP, DW usw. betrifft, aber die früheren Versionen von Giant, Intense und Santa Cruz fand ich aus folgenden Gründen wenig beeindruckend: 
- man rauschte recht schnell durch den Federweg ohne grossen Durchschlagschutz, trotz penibelster Dämpfereinstellung.
- konstruktionsbedingt recht lange Kettenstreben (wobei die, je nach Einsatzgebiet, auch sicher Vorteile bieten). Dazu recht wenig steif und Wartungsintensiv.
- Pedalrückschlag auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt (auch nicht für jeden relevant).

Mein Eindruck: Antriebsneutral nur in einem kleinen definierten Sagpunkt und zuwenig Progression. Dafür aber sehr sensibles Ansprechen und sehr plüschig. Ich habe durch mein aktuelles Bike erfahren dass ich prinzipiell weniger und straff effizienteren Federweg bevorzuge - dazu reicht ein richtig positioniertes Gelenk mit clever wechselndem Übersetzungsverhältniss zur Anlenkung des Dämpfers.

Das VF4B-System von Banshee kenne und reizt mich nicht wirklich. Allerdings soll der KS-Link laut Keith S. angeblich mehr für Hammerschmidt oder kleine Kettenblätter optimiert sein, also theoretisch unabhängig vom Kettenblatt durch den gesamten Federweg antriebsneutraler. Das wäre, kombiniert mit der bekannten Rahmensteiffigkeit von Banshee, dann doch eine Überlegung wert ...

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Matthias247 (8. November 2011)

Die Mini Link Systeme können sehr unterschiedlich ausgelegt werden, gerade in Bezug auf Progression. Da gibts alles von sehr progressiv (Intense 951), progressiv (Giant, Mondraker) bis komplett linear. Glaube das da viele durch den Federweg rauschten lag eher an schlechten Dämpfern.
Lange Kettenstreben -> Stimmt
Pedalrückschlag -> Stimmt auch, die die Systeme für maximale Wippfreiheit auf mittlerem/großen Kettenblatt optimiert wurden

Die letzten beiden Punkte wird dir aber der KS Link nicht lösen. Imho ist das halt eine etwas konservativere Auslegung des Systems und wird vergleichbar mit DW-Link oder Maestro sein, VF4B hatte halt noch viel mehr Anti-Squat. VPP2 hat eigentlich auch relativ wenig Pedalrückschlag/Anti-Squat.

Wenn dir das Thema Kettenstrebenlänge und Pedalrückschlag wichtig ist würde ich KS-Link auch vergessen und weiter in Richtung Eingelenker mit niedrigem Drehpunkt oder Horst-Link schauen. Gibt da ja noch auch einige interessante Bikes


----------



## NoStyle (8. November 2011)

Ich werde vorraussichtlich zum WE mit kalkhoffpink einen Bikecheck machen, dabei werde ich wohl sein aktuelles Reign fahren dürfen - bin mal gespannt, eben wegen dem neuen Maestro ...

Ansonsten stimme ich Dir in Deinen Ausführungen zu. Mir geht es auch mitnichten um "besser" oder "schlechter", sondern darum wie sich das Bike (auch durch seine Federung) insgesamt anfühlt.

In der Tat sind mir tendenziell steife, kürzere Kettenstreben und pedalrückschlagsfreier Antrieb sehr wichtig. Bezüglich Eingelenker bin ich bestens aufgestellt und Systeme wie Treks ABP oder Split-Pivot verbinden diese Eigenschaften sehr gut, mit dem Vorteil höherer Bremsneutralität. Natürlich gibt es reichlich Bikes die mir auch theoretisch sehr gut gefallen, allerdings besteht bei mir kein Wechselbedarf zur Zeit - bin nach wie vor super happy mit dem WC. 

Den KS-Link werde ich trotzdem mal aufmerksam weiter verfolgen, noch ist er ja nicht serienreif verbaut.

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. November 2011)

fährt keine mehr ein scream ?


----------



## san_andreas (8. November 2011)

Warum ? Sollte noch jemand ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (8. November 2011)

Bei aller Liebe zur Marke, aber ein Scream oder Morphine fand ich damals schon relativ überflüssig ...


----------



## Pecoloco (9. November 2011)

Ich hatte mal ein Scream. Damals Hui - Aber verglichen mit heute... Meine Fresse, was ein Schaukelstuhl


----------



## san_andreas (9. November 2011)

Und über 6kg Rahmengewicht.


----------



## NoStyle (9. November 2011)

Genau, vermutlich ohne Dämpfer, rofl. 
Dazu noch schön ne Monster vorne, schön hoher Stahllenker mit solider Querverstrebung, Love-Seat, 24 Zoll Doublewide mit 3er Gazzas, dicke MPR und BMX-Stahlkurbeln - schon war man bei einem vernünftigem Aufbau zum "Streeten" und einem crediblen Gewicht von wenigstens 21 Kilo - anders wurde man ja nicht ernstgenommen ... damals


----------



## factz666 (24. November 2011)

Hallo,

werden Banshee Rahmen ohne Decals, also zum selber bekleben, ausgeliefert? Gibt es dann extra "Banshee" Decals zum umlabeln eines "Mythic" Rahmens?

Wo finde ich die Rahmennummer?

Grüße, factz


----------



## Bierliebhaber (24. November 2011)

kommt drauf an, amp ist mit aufklebern, zumindest beim raw rahmen. bei den anderen rahmen lackiert.
rahmennummer wie immer am tretlager

damit hier mal wieder was gepostet wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (24. November 2011)

schönes legend!

nochmal meins im nicht ganz aktuellen zustand:


----------



## unless (24. November 2011)

Sehr schöne Legends! 

Könnt ihr mir helfen? Ich wiege ca. 70 kg und weiß nicht genau, welche Feder ich im Legend mit einem RC4 fahren soll. In dieser Tabelle bin ich genau dazwischen:






Irgendwelche Erfahrungen??


----------



## san_andreas (24. November 2011)

@ewoq: welche Rahmengrösse ist das denn ? Ein small ?
Du bist doch relativ groß, oder ?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (24. November 2011)

@unless
an deiner stelle bei 70kg naggig würde ich ne 275er oder 250er nehmen. ich fahr ne 300er bei knappen 80kg


----------



## ewoq (24. November 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @ewoq: welche Rahmengrösse ist das denn ? Ein small ?
> Du bist doch relativ groß, oder ?



M bei 1.85 ... ist genau an der grenze.


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (24. November 2011)

ewoq schrieb:


> schönes legend!
> 
> nochmal meins im nicht ganz aktuellen zustand:



Sehr schickes Bike, jetzt wo ich es bei dir auch sehe, was bringt eigentlich so eine kleine Kasette? Habs nun schon öfter bei DH Bikes gesehen! 

Was für ne Abstufung hast du? Und funzt das dann nur mit Schaltwerken die nen kurzen Käfig haben?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (24. November 2011)

kleine kassette = höheres übersetzungsverhältnis 
kannst vorne n kleineres blatt fahren ohne das dir bei höheren geschwindikeiten die möglichkeit des tretens genommen wird, außerdem mehr bodenfreiheit durch das kleine blatt vorne => weniger steinkontakt

zum kurzen schaltwerk:
höhere kettenspannung, kürzere kette die weniger lärm an den streben macht und höhere präzision, geringere wahrscheinlichkeit das es iwo hängen bleibt, aber fahren kann man ne rr kassette auch mit nem längern käfig...


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (24. November 2011)

Hab ne sram Kassette gefunden 11-26 o. 11-28 is das so eine oder sind die RR Kassetten noch kleiner? Möchte es denn bei meinen auch mal umbauen!

Ach und was fährt man denn meist vorn für nen Kettenblatt?


----------



## El Papa (24. November 2011)

RR-Kassetten sind noch kleiner. Die Größe und das Kettenblatt legst Du selbst fest. Rechne Dir aus, bei welcher Geschwindigkeit Du noch/schon treten willst und welche Trittfrequenz Dir liegt, dann kommst Du drauf. Beim Rennrad gings früher runter bis 11-21. Ich vermute mal heute immernoch ob das dann beim Bergabradeln passt kommt auf die Strecke an. Das Banshee Legend da oben hat 44 oder 46 vorn, das reicht meistens.
Übrigends, ne kleine Excel-Tabelle hilft bei der Suche nach der Lieblingskombination oder gibt zumindest mal einen Anhaltspunkt was da für Geschwindigkeiten rauskommen.

Cheerio


----------



## ewoq (24. November 2011)

11-23 / 36


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (24. November 2011)

ebenfalls 11-23 /36


----------



## ewoq (24. November 2011)

El Papa schrieb:


> Das Banshee Legend da oben hat 44 oder 46 vorn, das reicht meistens.
> 
> Cheerio



nein, 36.


----------



## CDRacer (25. November 2011)

vorerst mal fertig.


----------



## NoStyle (25. November 2011)

Sehr schön 
Hmmm ... so´n Spitfire macht mich ja schon immer ein bisserl hektisch


----------



## warpax (25. November 2011)

Mit Recht


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (26. November 2011)

Super leute danke fûr die vielen hilfreichen antworten!! Denn werd ich mir wohl auch mal ne 11-23 rr kassette kaufen und sehen wie sich das fährt!


----------



## factz666 (26. November 2011)

Hallo,

das Wildcard ist mal soweit aufgebaut. Kleine Änderungen werden vermutlich noch folgen. 
Nach der ersten Ausfahrt muss ich sagen: Bin begeistert 
Parts wurden fast komplett von meinem Hardtail übernommen.





Sorry für das bescheidene Bild..

Grüße


----------



## Ischi (26. November 2011)

@factz666: sieht riesig aus für ein Wildcard  Ist das ein L-Rahmen? Selbst lackiert oder gepulvert? Der Kettenstrebenschutz kann noch hübscher und das Schaltwerk steht irgendwie komisch (vielleicht ist das bei Sram so?), ansonsten sehr solide. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## factz666 (26. November 2011)

Rahmen ist L und durch das relativ lange Oberrohr für meien 193cm ideal!

Der Rahmen kam in schwarz poliert zu mir, zum selberbekleben (laut aussage eines händlers kommen die wildcards der reihe mit stickern). 

Das Mid-Cage Schaltwerk wird früher oder später von einem Short-Cage abgelöst. Kettenschutz ist provisorisch für die erste Testfahrt -> Neopren wird folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kijan (26. November 2011)

Hier mal meins: 




Vorbau ist noch provisorisch ;-)

Sehr geiles Bike.


----------



## berkel (27. November 2011)

@kijan: Hast jetzt doch ein M genommen, passt's dir? Gabel fährst du mit 160mm und externem Steuersatz?


----------



## kijan (27. November 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> @kijan: Hast jetzt doch ein M genommen, passt's dir? Gabel fährst du mit 160mm und externem Steuersatz?



Ja, habe M genommen. Passt super, viel wendiger als das 901, aber ist auch weniger die Highspeedwaffe im Vergleich dazu. 

Die Gabel fahre ich immer auf 150 getravelt (U-turn). Bin am überlegen, ob ich sie auf Luft umbaue fix auf 150mm. Mal sehen.


----------



## kijan (28. November 2011)

factz666 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> werden Banshee Rahmen ohne Decals, also zum selber bekleben, ausgeliefert? Gibt es dann extra "Banshee" Decals zum umlabeln eines "Mythic" Rahmens?
> Wo finde ich die Rahmennummer?
> Grüße, factz



Hi, 

ich habe bei meinem Mythic Spitfire einfach den mythic Schriftzug mit Aceton entfernt, liess sich einfach "wegwischen"... Das geht wohl aber nur bei den Eloxierten mit Lackaufschrift.

Banshee Aufkleber in passender Grösse lagen schon beim Rahmen bei. ;-) Habe den grösseren unten am Unterrohr platziert ... Nun ist es ein Banshee


----------



## Nussketier (4. Dezember 2011)

Das Spitfire reizt mich ja immer wieder. Nur leider macht mein Goldesel zur Zeit irgendwie nur kleine Haufen... 

Hast du den Rahmen mal gewogen? Mich würde mal das Gewicht interessieren.



kijan schrieb:


> Hier mal meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## halsfägger (4. Dezember 2011)

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-2072/banshee-full-suspension-spitfire-banshee-mythic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (4. Dezember 2011)

Ist der RP23 so schwer? Auf der Banshee Webseite hängt ja ein Spitfire ohne Dämpfer an der Waage, die umgerechnet etwa 2,65 Kilo anzeigt, also etwa 500g weniger (leider steht aber auch keine Größe dabei).


----------



## Nussketier (4. Dezember 2011)

Danke schön. Das mit dem Bild von der Waage hatte ich dann auch gefunden. Für den RP23 hatte ich irgendwas um 250gr im Kopf. Die Lagerschalen wiegen ja auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## z1freerider666 (5. Dezember 2011)

hi,

bin seit Freitag auch Besitzer eines spitfire  nach den ersten drei testruns kann ich nur sagen: WOW!!! das ding ist der Hammer! ende der Woche werd ich dann glaube mal nen ausführlichen Bericht schreiben da man die im deutschem Raum ja nicht all zu oft findet  hier aber erstmal nen Bild 







der rahmen ist ne L... und so wie es dort steht wiegt es 13,5kg.

wo ich mir jetzt noch nicht schlüssig bin ist der antrieb! fahr gerade probeweise nur auf dem mittlerem Blatt da ich keinen passenden umwerfet habe  geht ganz gut aber so ganz zufrieden bin ich nicht! überlege auf 1x10 umzubauen... was ist da ne gute große für vorne? 32Z? hab hier keine Alpen oder so, aber ab und an geht's schon mal gut Berg auf...


----------



## BobTheBuilder (5. Dezember 2011)

Schönes Ding!

Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## z1freerider666 (5. Dezember 2011)

danke...  ist wie gesagt noch nicht fertig 

bin 196... hätte auch einen xl rahmen nehmen können, jedoch hat mir dieses lange oberrohr absolut nicht zugesagt! hab mich ein bisschen mit einem unterhalten der mit 194 auch ne L fährt und der meinte es würde gehen.... und siehe da, es passt super! wobei ich auch kompakte Räder lieber mag als solche Riesen teile


----------



## CDRacer (6. Dezember 2011)

Schaut gut aus. Hast du eventuell mal eine Teileliste davon?


----------



## slidedown (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

kleines update: neuer Dämpfer und neue Pedale.
Mittlerweile sind auch die Aufkleber von den Felgen weg.






Und noch ein verschwomenes:


----------



## NoStyle (7. Dezember 2011)

Und? Was sagst Du zum Dämpfer?


----------



## slidedown (7. Dezember 2011)

Geil!

Hab bisher noch nicht viel rumprobiert. Einfach den SAG eingestellt, piggy mal auf 100 psi, rebound eingestellt und beide Druckstufen komplett offen. Was soll ich sagen. Geht einfach nur gut. Das Losbrechmoment am Anfang des Federwegs ist schon etwas größer als beim Vanilla dafür ist der mid-stroke-support einfach nur genial. Ich würd sagen um Welten besser als beim DHX 5.0 air. Bottom-out ist auf 2 und nen Durchschlag hatte ich noch nie, ganz egal wie hart und verkorkst die Landung war. Und im Vergleich zum Vanilla fühlt es sich definitiv mehr nach Endlosfederweg an. War neulich mit beiden Dämpfern am Spot um nen direkten Vergleich zu ziehen und den Evolver noch mehr in Richtung Stahlfeder zu tunen. Ist ja schnell ausgetauscht. Leider bin ich vor lauter fahren nicht dazu gekommen und so wie's Wetter momentan ist, werd ich wohl auch in nächster Zeit nicht dazu kommen.
Das das Teil einfach so - out of the box - schon richtig gut funktioniert hätte ich echt nicht gedacht.


----------



## El Papa (10. Dezember 2011)

1 x Wildcard :





Noch nicht ganz fertich. Lenker-Vorbau-Kabelsalat-Kombi ist noch im Versuchsstadium. Morgen gibts die erste gemeinsame Ausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (10. Dezember 2011)

Spacerturm ?


----------



## El Papa (11. Dezember 2011)

Noch.... Der Spacertum kommt weg, sobald ich weiß wie hoch ich will (Vorbau-Lenkerkombi...). Was abgesägt ist fehlt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. Dezember 2011)

Hätte auch gerne ein Mango-Yellow gehabt...*NEID*...ist in Large aber aus. Hoffentlich kommt mein Black Ano demnächst aus Taiwan....bin schon ganz heiß...


----------



## NoStyle (15. Dezember 2011)

slidedown schrieb:


> Geil!
> 
> Hab bisher noch nicht viel rumprobiert. Einfach den SAG eingestellt, piggy mal auf 100 psi, rebound eingestellt und beide Druckstufen komplett offen. Was soll ich sagen. Geht einfach nur gut. Das Losbrechmoment am Anfang des Federwegs ist schon etwas größer als beim Vanilla dafür ist der mid-stroke-support einfach nur genial. Ich würd sagen um Welten besser als beim DHX 5.0 air. Bottom-out ist auf 2 und nen Durchschlag hatte ich noch nie, ganz egal wie hart und verkorkst die Landung war. Und im Vergleich zum Vanilla fühlt es sich definitiv mehr nach Endlosfederweg an. War neulich mit beiden Dämpfern am Spot um nen direkten Vergleich zu ziehen und den Evolver noch mehr in Richtung Stahlfeder zu tunen. Ist ja schnell ausgetauscht. Leider bin ich vor lauter fahren nicht dazu gekommen und so wie's Wetter momentan ist, werd ich wohl auch in nächster Zeit nicht dazu kommen.
> Das das Teil einfach so - out of the box - schon richtig gut funktioniert hätte ich echt nicht gedacht.


Jupp, so geht es mir mit meinem (ISX-4) auch 
Ebenfalls 100 psi im Piggy, Bottom-out auf 1, Hauptkammer ca. 130 psi. So bin ich etwas mehr im Sag, nutze aber nahezu den gesamten Federweg. Bei 150 psi stimmt zwar der Sag exakt, aber dann kommt der Federweg etwas zu kurz.
Bis auf das Losbrechmoment fühlt er sich wie Stahlfeder an - einer der besten Investitionen für diesen Rahmen, definitiv 

PS: Nix neues, ausser Langeweile ...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (15. Dezember 2011)

mad-max-racing-style (;
eigenwillig aber irgendwei gut 
macht sicher laune und ist/wird bestimmt ein kurzweiliger-langzeit-landstreicher-kumpel 



El Papa schrieb:


> 1 x Wildcard :
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/1/7/6/6/_/large/PICT0281.JPG?0
> 
> Noch nicht ganz fertich. Lenker-Vorbau-Kabelsalat-Kombi ist noch im Versuchsstadium. Morgen gibts die erste gemeinsame Ausfahrt.


----------



## factz666 (15. Dezember 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Jupp, so geht es mir mit meinem (ISX-4) auch
> Ebenfalls 100 psi im Piggy, Bottom-out auf 1, Hauptkammer ca. 130 psi. So bin ich etwas mehr im Sag, nutze aber nahezu den gesamten Federweg. Bei 150 psi stimmt zwar der Sag exakt, aber dann kommt der Federweg etwas zu kurz.
> Bis auf das Losbrechmoment fühlt er sich wie Stahlfeder an - einer der besten Investitionen für diesen Rahmen, definitiv
> 
> PS: Nix neues, ausser Langeweile ...



Schönes Wildcard!

Welchen Kettenstrebenschutz verwendest du? Die Strebe zusammen mit dem Schaltzug ist so breit dass die bisher von mir ausgesuchten leider nicht in Frage kommen....


----------



## NoStyle (16. Dezember 2011)

Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist von Scott (Voltage). Passt gerade so da er eine konische Form hat. Würde aber heute eher Lenkerband nehmen.


----------



## berkel (29. Dezember 2011)

Spitfire Aufbau 2.0:





Die Gabel ist auf 140mm getravelt (die geplante 140er Deville will BOS nicht an mich liefern ), zusammen mit dem sehr hoch bauenden Reset Konan D-1 ergibt sich im Sag eine Geo wie mit 160er Gabel. Die Kombination aus flacher Geo mit straffer Federung ist für mich ideal für Touren aller Art, ob flowig oder technisch . Nur schnell und ruppig mag es nicht so gern, aber dafür habe ich noch meinen Freerider.


----------



## san_andreas (29. Dezember 2011)

Traumrad !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (29. Dezember 2011)

ja, einfach ein schönes rad!


----------



## kijan (29. Dezember 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> Spitfire Aufbau 2.0:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön, die Kombination mit der Lyrik gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Ist das die gute bewährte Gartenschlauch Kettenführung, was hast Du als "Spacer" verbaut unter der Kettenstrebe? Bin am überlegen, ob ich meins noch umrüste auf 2x9...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Dezember 2011)

Hier ist das kleine Schwarze........vermutlich das Letzte "L" am Markt. Direkt vom "Schweißer" aus Taiwan eingetroffen und frisch vom Zoll in Köln abgeholt....ich finds soooo geil.....

Im neuen Jahr gehts direkt an die Fertigstellung....

Ausgangsdaten: Wildcard "L" Black Elox, 4110g mit DHX 5.0


----------



## berkel (30. Dezember 2011)

kijan schrieb:


> Ist das die gute bewährte Gartenschlauch Kettenführung, was hast Du als "Spacer" verbaut unter der Kettenstrebe?


Ist ein PE-HD Wasserschlauch. Befestigt ist es mit 2 Kabelbindern, einer um Kettenstrebe und Röhrchen, der zweite quer um den ersten Kabelbinder - so angepasst, dass der erste nicht ganz zusammengedrückt wird, dadurch ist es in beide Richtungen beweglich um dem Kettverlauf zu folgen (ein Bild habe ich grad nicht). Funktioniert soweit ganz gut, am 901 mit einfach KB habe ich das Röhrchen dagegen mit 2 Kabelbindern fest unter die Kettenstrebe gebunden. Ich werde am Spitfire aber wohl eine Bionicon "c.guide v2" montieren.


----------



## Cam-man (30. Dezember 2011)

probiers doch mal mit einem monarch für das spitfire, oder den fox machen lassen aber das ist wahrscheinlich unrentabler
die fox stimmen ja selten vom tune, mit dem richtigen ist es bei highspeed möglicherweise stabiler.


----------



## Third Eye (31. Dezember 2011)

Bei der gestrigen Ausfahrt mal ein Bild gemacht.
Hat jetzt schon 4 volle Saisonen drauf und macht keinen Muckser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slidedown (4. Januar 2012)

hmm? Du bisch ja au a Ausnahmeerscheinung. Die dreck's Sternsinga! Jeds Joahr krigns mi dra. (schei*e, schreibt ma des so?) Wia au imma. hurascheißdreck (****in' hell, schowieda!!!!). Ja sag'amoal, wasisndes füra Kettenblatt? Des große moan i?


----------



## slidedown (4. Januar 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hier ist das kleine Schwarze........vermutlich das Letzte "L" am Markt. Direkt vom "Schweißer" aus Taiwan eingetroffen und frisch vom Zoll in Köln abgeholt....ich finds soooo geil.....
> 
> Im neuen Jahr gehts direkt an die Fertigstellung....
> 
> Ausgangsdaten: Wildcard "L" Black Elox, 4110g mit DHX 5.0


Hau den Dämpfer raus! Nicht das er schlecht wär. Ist nur so, dass er meines (ehrlichen) Erachtens (imho) nicht wirklich zum Rahmen passt. Fahr selber nen Vanilla ProPedal (05/06) und nen Manitou ISX-6 (/09). Beide einfach nur besser! 

Ansontsten, hau rein So ein, ein, ein, ein, geiler Rahmen! Dir steht nichts, aber schon gar nichts mehr im Weg if you choose your components carefully.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Januar 2012)

slidedown schrieb:


> Hau den Dämpfer raus! Nicht das er schlecht wär. Ist nur so, dass er meines (ehrlichen) Erachtens (imho) nicht wirklich zum Rahmen passt. Fahr selber nen Vanilla ProPedal (05/06) und nen Manitou ISX-6 (/09). Beide einfach nur besser!



Danke für den Tipp - Austausch ist geplant, wollte ihn aber zumindest mal Probe fahren.....soll dann aber gegen einen Monarch Plus RC3 Mid-Tune ersetzt werden.

Bin schon ein ganzes Stück voran gekommen beim Aufbau. Im Moment warte ich auf einen zusätzlichen 2,5mm Spacer für die Race Face Kurbel.
War vorher 72mm und ist jetzt ja 68mm....und meine Blackspire Pedale sind dann wohl auch dabei....


----------



## RZL DZL (6. Januar 2012)

So, hab heute mal das gute Wetter genutzt und mein WC artgerecht bewegt (leider keine Bilder gemacht). So langsam glaube ich aber auch an die Tourentauglichkeit des Bikes, gerade mit dem Monarch. Aber damit es richtig tourentauglich wird, müsste ich wieder was umrüsten, also bleibt das Hardtail dafür


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Januar 2012)

Ich will meins ja auch tourentauglich aufbauen und hoffe mit meinen Anbauteilen auf ca 15,5kg zu kommen. Das Reign X - aus dem die Teile sind - wog zumindest knapp 14,5 kg und der WC-Rahmen ist ca. 800g schwerer. Sollte also klappen...


----------



## NoStyle (9. Januar 2012)

Das Gewicht ist beim Wildcard bezüglich der Tourentauglichkeit nicht so entscheidend, der guten Geo und Hinterbaufunktion sei Dank 



Third Eye schrieb:


> ... Hat jetzt schon 4 volle Saisonen drauf und macht keinen Muckser!  ...


Dito


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Januar 2012)

Mission Complete.

Der Aufbau meines Wildcards ist abgeschlossen. Erste Ausfahrt vielversprechend.....

Bilder folgen....

Daten bisher:

Wildcard "L" black elox
Fox TALAS 160 RLC Fit
Fox DHX 5.0 Air
DT Swiss EX 1750 Laufräder
Elixir CR Bremsen
Race Face Atlas AM Kurbel
X0-Schaltwerk
SLX Umwerfer
Giant Contact 75cm Lenker
Giant 70mm Vorbau
Blackspire Sub4 Pedale
NC-17 Lift Pro Sattelstütze
SQ-Lab 604 Sattel

Gesamtgewicht: 15,4 kg

Geplante Anschaffungen/Änderungen:

- KindShock LEV Remote Sattelstütze 435mm / 150mm Hub
- Sixpack Cockring Sattelklemme in Nugget-Gold


----------



## Jomo01 (21. Januar 2012)

Hier mal mein Banshee AMP 

Partlist:
Ramen: Banshee AMP
Gabel: RockSchox Pike 454 mit Reba Air-kit fest auf 100mm
Lenker: Race Face Atlas 740mm
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzefeller DH
Bremse: Avid Elixir X.0 140mm
Griffe: ODI Longneck
Steuersatz: Salt/WTP
Kurbeln: Shimano SLX - mit 32Z Dartmoor 
Pedalen: NS Arial Industrie
Kette: Stolen BMX Halflink
Sattel/Stütze: Salt/Parano
VR: Hope Pro 2 evo/Fun Works - Track Mack
HR: Hope Pro 2 evo singlespeed/Fun Works - Track Mack
Mäntel: Continental Race King Supersonic (Limited Weißwand)

Gewicht: 10,97


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Januar 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild vom Aufbau nach einer kleinen Hausrunde heute morgen.

Ich weiß, ich werd jetzt gesteinigt, aber ich stehe zum Schutzblech vorne und hinten. Wenn ich mir anschaue was gerade bei so nem Wetter für ein Scheiß dran klebt und nicht auf meiner Jacke, finde ich das voll in Ordnung. Gewinnt zwar keinen Schönheitswettbewerb, ist aber saupraktisch

Bessere Bilder folgen, wenn ich die Kamera mal nicht vergesse UND es nicht regnet so wie heute.

Im Moment ist noch eine NC-17 Lift Pro dran, aber nur bis ich mich zwischen eine Gravity Dropper Classic und der neuen KS LEV entschieden habe.


----------



## Ischi (22. Januar 2012)

das AMP gefällt mir gut, rote Naben wären noch klasse ...

ansonsten, die Wildcards vermehren sich ja zusehens 
@kalkhoffpink: lass die die Jacke dreckig werden und ab mit den Schutzblechen, dazu sind Jacken da  Was sagst du zum Wildcard? 

hab mir auch ein paar neue Teile fürs Wildcard gegönnt. Wetter war ja zum Glück die letzten Wochenenden fürs Rad okay, dass zumindest immer ne kleine Tour drin war. Bilder gibts später irgendwann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Januar 2012)

@Ischi

Ich seh das ganz entspannt, nachdem sogar Motocrosser Schutzbleche an ihren Maschinen haben, halte ich es nicht für unmännlich die Dinger dran zu lassen Ich versau mich beim derzeitigen Wetter noch genug.

Ich konnte bisher nur 2 kleine Touren ohne Berge machen, aber ich will das Wildcard ja auch für Touren nutzen. Bislang finde ich es sehr geil, muss nur noch eine etwas längere Sattelstütze dran - 425mm sind aber perfekt.

Außerdem muss mich noch etwas an die verspielte Geo gewöhnen. Weiß auch nicht warum und habe deshalb heute noch mal nachgemessen, aber es ist tatsächlich ein "L" und sogar einen halben cm länger als mein Remedy, trotzdem kommt es mir viel kürzer vor. Aber wendig ist ja gut. Außerdem bin ich froh, dass ich das CaneCreek Angle-Set erst mal mit -1 Grad Steuerwinkel installiert habe. Bislang für mich der beste Kompromiss aus wendig und laufruhig. Nach der ersten Abfahrt wird man sehen

Auf jeden Fall bin ich glücklich bei 15,4 kg gelandet zu sein. So bleibe ich auch MIT Gravity Dropper oder KindShock ein ganzes Stück unter 16kg

Übrigens ist das Orange und Nugget-Gold, kein rot...


----------



## NoStyle (23. Januar 2012)

Uhhhh sorry, aber diese Schutzbleche ...
Viel wichtiger aber ist: Beim kurzen Federweg Piggy zum Sitzrohr. Wenn Du mal kräftig durchschlägst knallt im worst case der Piggy so aufs Unterrohr!


----------



## El Papa (23. Januar 2012)

@kalkhoffpink. Die Gravity Dropper in 425 zu bekommen wird schwierig . Habs probiert. Die wird anscheinend in der Länge nicht mehr hergestellt. Aber die LEV gefällt mir auch (Papierdaten). Ich habs leider verpennt die auf der Eurobike anzuschauen.

Ansonsten ein schönes Rad . Vielleicht können wir ob des Ansturms erreichen, daß der Rahmen wieder aufgelegt wird. Schon um meinem Sohnemann nächstes Jahr noch einen zu bestellen.

Cheerio


----------



## RZL DZL (23. Januar 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Uhhhh sorry, aber diese Schutzbleche ...
> Viel wichtiger aber ist: Beim kurzen Federweg Piggy zum Sitzrohr. Wenn Du mal kräftig durchschlägst knallt im worst case der Piggy so aufs Unterrohr!



Sicher? Nur beim dhx-air oder?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Januar 2012)

@nostyle

Ich habs mal in der Theorie am "photoshop"-Bild nachvollzogen.
Meiner Meinung nach kann der DHX Air auch in dieser Position nicht ans Unterrohr knallen. Keith von banshee meinte auch es ist abhängig von Rahmengröße und Baujahr. Ich finde ihn ja sorum schöner aber sicherheitshalber hab ich ihn rumgedreht....
Schlimmer als mit Schutzblechen wirds auch nicht mehr...


----------



## NoStyle (24. Januar 2012)

RZL DZL
Ich würde das generell so machen. Erstens schreibt es Banshee vor. Zweitens würde ich kein Risiko eingehen wollen, selbst wenn es knapp passen sollte. Drittens ist fraglich, ob man ständig an den Einstellungen rumfummeln muss und diese immer frei zugänglich sein müssen.

El Papa
Hatte gehofft dass das Wildcard bald überarbeitet wird (leichter/tiefer/flacher), jetzt läuft es aus und ich fürchte es bleibt auch dabei. Sollte Dein Sohnemann nächstes Jahr immer noch Interesse haben könnte er gerne meinen (Rahmenset inkl. Angleset, 1-2 Dämpfer, 2 Stützen + evtl. Gabel) haben.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Januar 2012)

Ja, ist schon recht mit dem Dämpfer so rum, keien Lust mir bei meinen Enduro-Rennen und 5m Drops darüber Sorgen zu machen...



NoStyle schrieb:


> Sollte Dein Sohnemann nächstes Jahr immer noch Interesse haben könnte er gerne meinen (Rahmenset inkl. Angleset, 1-2 Dämpfer, 2 Stützen + evtl. Gabel) haben.



Also immer noch im Spitfire-Fieber?


----------



## NoStyle (24. Januar 2012)

Da ich keine Mini-Links präferiere wirds mit dem Spitty vielleicht etwas schwierig, aber in diese Richtung geht es für mich ganz klar: Federweg 13-15cm vo/hi, leicht aber robust, tief und flach - quasi mein WC in leichter bzw. ein aggressives AM bzw. ein AM-tauglicher Slopestyler zum Trailshredden, gerne auch very british mit 13cm hi und 16cm vo - mehr brauch ich nicht 
Leider ist die Auswahl noch etwas begrenzt (Spitfire, Ragley G6 gibts noch nicht, GT Distortion nur in USA, Devinci Dixon zu brav und hoch) und deshalb könnte das ein teures Vergnügen werden, da komplette Custom-Anfertigung, falls machbar.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Januar 2012)

@nostyle

Wenn Du Dich ganz klein machst, passt Du vielleicht aufs "Dartmoor Wish"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (24. Januar 2012)

Hehehe, ja schon, aber das ist ja nicht anders oder besser wie ein WC 
Nene, wenn downsizing, dann in die richtige Richtung und möglichst ohne Kompromisse


----------



## Mr.A (24. Januar 2012)

...Transition Bandit


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Januar 2012)

Yeti ASR-5
Cove Hustler
Orange Five
Canfiel Bros. The One
Nicolai ION 14
Santa Cruz Heckler


----------



## NoStyle (24. Januar 2012)

Ich mag Transition sehr, aber bei allem Respekt - das Bandit ist genau die Art AM die ich in einigen Punkten eben nicht mag: 68er LW und 46-49cm Sitzrohr alleine sind schon k.o.-Punkte ... wie bei 80% aller anderen AMs auch.
Wie gesagt: #1360 beschreibt datt Dräumsche .
Aber unabhängig davon: wollte eigentlich keine Kaufberatung starten, denn bis 2013 fließt noch ordentlich Rheinwasser durch Kölle


----------



## El Papa (24. Januar 2012)

Da die Kategorie Slopestyle-Fully sich gerade erst etabliert, glaube ich, daß es in den nächsten 2 Jahren einiges zum gucken und kaufen geben wird. Vor allem wenn die Langhuber-AMs den Fahrern unterm Hintern brechen. Der Federweg verleitet zum Heizen. Ich vermute mal stark, daß die einige Fahrer mit der steigenden Erfahrung und Geschwindigkeit die Rahmen an die Grenzen bringen. Dann schägt die Stunde von Wildcard und Co...
Vom Federweg reichen meiner Meinung nach hinten die 130 mm vollkommen aus. Vorn durch ne verstellbare 160 mm Gabel ergänzt, dann gibt es nichts, was das Rad noch aufhalten kann (wenns dann stabil genug ist ).


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. Februar 2012)

Schon was älter, aber für alle die es noch nicht kennen, bissi was zum üben.....

Sieht noch nicht so rund aus wie bei Nicolais Schneidi, aber immerhin.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/21556817"]Kunterbuntes on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (2. Februar 2012)

hier mein paradox im winter-kleid ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. Februar 2012)

Aha!!!!!!

Es gibt also noch andere Vernünftige mit "Schutzblech"...

Keep on ridin´


----------



## NoStyle (2. Februar 2012)

neikless, auch sehr schön! Wärst Du eigentlich ein Kandidat fürs Prime?

Ach komm schon kalkhoffpink, das letzte mal wo man sich sonst so richtig einsauen konnte war als Panz


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. Februar 2012)

@nostyle

Mal sehen, wenn ich meine Gravity Dropper dran habe - die mit der tollen Gummilippe - kommt der Schutz hinten evtl. weg. Vorne lasse ich das Mud-Board aber definitiv dran, der Matschbeschuss im Gesicht ist echt lästig...


----------



## Ischi (3. Februar 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Vorne lasse ich das Mud-Board aber definitiv dran, der Matschbeschuss im Gesicht ist echt lästig...



dafür gibts Brillen..ich mag das Kratzen von Dreck auf dem Auge 

@neikless: 29 Zoll, genau richtig um zugefrorene Bäche zu überrollen 

hier mal mein Wildcard in der nächsten Ausbaustufe und dank viel zu viel Matsch in letzter Zeit mal einigermaßen sauber:




Änderungen zum letzten mal:

Bremse: XT 2012
Laufradsatz: Hope Pro2 Evo + Funworks Enduro911 + DT Revo/SuperComp
Lenker: Race Face Atlas AM
Sattelklemme: Hope
Vorbau: Truvativ XR (lag rum und hat nich soviel Winkel wie der alte)
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo (war bei der Freundin übrig, großes Kettenblatt als Quasibash, da keine kurzen Kettenblattschrauben übrig)

Was noch kommt auf lange Sicht:

-Reifen
-Griffe, vielleicht Vorbau, Pedale
-kompletter Antrieb inkl. Schalterrei und neuer Kefü, wenn ich weiß was ich will und wenn der vorhandene durch ist
-hydraulische Sattelstütze, Sattel (mal drückt der aktuelle, mal nicht)
-vielleicht ein Saintsattel vorn
-Winkelsteuersatz
-ganz zum Schluss mal neue Gabel und Dämpfer (ob 150 oder 160, Luft oder Stahl/Titan, keine Ahnung)
- unnnd...neue Farbe (mir schwebt Neongelb oder Orange vor  )


----------



## NoStyle (4. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön 
Uff Ischi, da hast Du ja noch was vor - käme alles neu bis auf LRS und Rahmen! Aber gut und langfristig gedacht - gefällt mir


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Februar 2012)

@Ischi

Also auf den ersten 100km bin ich mit dem CaneCreek Angle-Set sehr zufrieden. Installation war wesentlich einfacher als uns das Installations-Video glauben machen will. Alles sitzt auf Anhieb, nix wackelt, nix knirscht, fährt einfach. Hab zunächst mal -1 Grad eingebaut (bei kurzem Federweg) und sollte damit auf ca. 66 Grad, evtl. etwas weniger wegen 160er Gabel kommen. Bin recht zufrieden damit. Wenn die heftigen Abfahrten mal mehr werden sollten, dann kann ich immer noch wechseln...


----------



## Ischi (4. Februar 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> Uff Ischi, da hast Du ja noch was vor - käme alles neu bis auf LRS und Rahmen! Aber gut und langfristig gedacht - gefällt mir



Vielen Dank ...naja, Bremse, die blauen Teile und die Kurbelarme an sich sind ja auch gesetzt ...man muss halt erstmal ne Weile fahren, um zu merken was man braucht und was nicht...technisch finde ich es eigendlich voll ausreichend und fahren lässt es sich super...der Rest soll halt das Gewicht senken und noch auf ein, zwei vorlieben von mir eingehen, aber wie gesagt, alles nach und nach. Gar nicht auszudenken, wenn der Moment mal kommt, an dem es nichts mehr zu schrauben und zu verbessern gäbe 

Winkelsteuersatz muss ich sehen, Cane Creek oder Work Components, da sind mehr Winkel möglich...


----------



## RZL DZL (25. Februar 2012)

Hier war viel zu lange nichts los:


----------



## neikless (25. Februar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (25. Februar 2012)

Hier ist mein scythe


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. Februar 2012)

geiles teil .... aber ich hätte ne marzocchi verbaut ..... wollte eigentlich irgendwann auch mal ein scyth haben ... nun wird es WIEDER ein Scream  ....


----------



## El Papa (26. Februar 2012)

Aktueller Stand:





aber noch nicht fertig. Der Spacerturm bleibt !


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Februar 2012)

Oh mann, wieder das Melon-Yellow-Bike...
Hab mich aber inzwischen an mein black elox gewöhnt. Demnächst gibts Bilder vom derzeitigen Endstand - letztes mal wollte ich nur schnell den Matsch runterkriegen und hab nicht an Bilder gedacht....sorry!


----------



## Ischi (26. Februar 2012)

geht ja schwungvoll weiter hier 

kurze Frage an alle Wildcard Fahrer mit Monarch Plus. Passt der Dämpfer auch mit Piggy nach hinten im 127mm Setup? Welchen Tune fahrt ihr? Wie macht sich der Dämpfer im Wildcard, habt ihr gegebenenfalls Vergleich zur Stahlfeder?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Februar 2012)

Ischi schrieb:


> geht ja schwungvoll weiter hier
> 
> kurze Frage an alle Wildcard Fahrer mit Monarch Plus. Passt der Dämpfer auch mit Piggy nach hinten im 127mm Setup? Welchen Tune fahrt ihr? Wie macht sich der Dämpfer im Wildcard, habt ihr gegebenenfalls Vergleich zur Stahlfeder?




Hier die Antwort vom banshee-Keith die ich anfang des Jahres per mail auf die Frage nach dem richtigen Tune bekommen habe. Vielleicht hilft es. Im Moment komm ich noch mit dem DHX klar, aber ich bin auch noch nix "wildes" gefahren....

_________________
Hey Andreas,
[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial] 
[/FONT]You got all that right, wildcard is rising rate (means leverage ratio is higher at the start of the travel than it is at the end of the travel essentially).
[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial] 
[/FONT]As you confirmed, the medium tune is best compromise for both travel settings if both will be used regularly.
[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial] 
[/FONT]Personally if it was my bike (Remember that you can ignore me, as this is your bike, not mine), I would get a low tune shock and run in the 5" travel setting all the time. If you get the low tune shock, and ran the 6.5" travel setting then the shock will feel a bit under damped (bouncy and lively). However you can control the rebound by increasing the rebound damping, to what I feel will be an acceptable level, and you can use the 3 position compression adjuster to add compression damping to control that in 6.5" setting.
[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial] 
[/FONT]So in essence... if you plan to run 5" mode the vast majority of the time, then go for a low tune.
[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial] 
[/FONT]If you think you will change the travel setting regularly, then go for a medium tune as it is best compromise for both.
[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial] 
[/FONT]Hope that clears things up.


----------



## RZL DZL (26. Februar 2012)

Wie genervt Keith sein muss, dass er immer die gleichen Fragen bekommt  Ich hab ihn das auch schonmal gefragt


----------



## NoStyle (26. Februar 2012)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> ..... wollte eigentlich irgendwann auch mal ein scyth haben ... nun wird es WIEDER ein Scream  ....


Geht es Dir dabei um den "Oldskool-Vibe"? Das Scythe dürfte das deutlich bessere Bike sein ... 




El Papa schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand ... aber noch nicht fertig. Der Spacerturm bleibt !


Warum nicht externe Lagerschalen und Lenker mit mehr Rise? Sieht rein optisch etwas "harmonischer" aus bei gleicher Cockpit-Höhe.


----------



## El Papa (26. Februar 2012)

Ich hab den Keith auch gefragt , hier seine Antwort:

"The Wildcard leverage ratio would require a Low compression tune for 5" travel, and medium for 6.5" travel setting with a Monarch."

Ich denke mal, die hat er bereits als Signatur in seinem Mailprogramm zum schnellen Abfertigen.
Ich hab den Monarch noch nicht nach hinten eingebaut, da man dann so schlecht an den Hebel ran kommt. Vorn stört der Ausgleichsbehälter nicht. Außer wenn ich demnächst den Flaschenhalter montiere. Auf den Aufschrei in der Gemeinde bin ich mal gespannt .

Cheerio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Februar 2012)

Soll der Flaschenhalter für die Flachland-Tour sein?
Ich hab bei allem was länger als 15km geht immer den Deuter EXP Air Rucksack dabei mit dem Widepac drin.
Stört nicht die Bohne und da kann auch nix wegfliegen....


----------



## factz666 (27. Februar 2012)

El Papa schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trotz Spacerturm ein super Rad. Sehr funktional mit Rohloff (mit Kettenspanner?? ) und Reverb. Hast es mal auf der Waage gehabt?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (27. Februar 2012)

der frühling kommt, dann darf meins auch mal wieder


----------



## Ischi (27. Februar 2012)

@ kalkhoffpink, El Papa und RZL DZL

die Antwort von Keith hatte ich auch schon und hab sie auch schonmal hier gepostet ...es geht mir darum, was ihr dann tatsächlich für einen Tune genommen habt, in welchen Federwegssetup ihr damit fahrt und wie zufrieden ihr mit dem Dämpfer seit. Am liebsten im Vergleich zu anderen Dämpfern 

das Gelb vom Wildcard macht mich immer neidisch...und die Gewichte eurer Wildcards würden mich auch noch interessieren


----------



## NoStyle (27. Februar 2012)

Genaues Gewicht von meinem habe ich nicht, ist so ca. 16kg (knapp drüber) mit schwererem Laufradsatz und Stahlfeder vorne. Je nach Finanzlage wird dieses Jahr noch per LRS und Luft vorne abgespeckt, dann bin ich irgendwo zwischen 15 und 16kg.

Der Monarch scheint ein relativ kleines Piggy zu haben, da sollten die unterschiedlichen Einbaupositionen kein Problem sein.

Wenn es nicht the newest fanciest Candy sein muss kann ich, alternativ zum Monarch, den Evolver-ISX 4/6 wärmstens empfehlen. Es ist immer noch einer der besten Dämpfer am Markt und mittlerweile günstig neu zu bekommen. Einfaches Set-Up da man keine hohen Luftdrücke braucht, tolle Funktion, plus Du hast den ganzen Wiggel mit den Tunes nicht.

PS: Auf so´n schnödes Gelb muss man nicht neidisch sein, auf "Mango" schon ...


----------



## RZL DZL (27. Februar 2012)

Ich hab den in Low genommen und bin recht zufrieden damit. War seitdem aber noch nicht im Park. Ich fahr gerne den Hinterbau etwas straffer. Wenn ich auf die 6,5' -Einstellung schraube, dann sackt der etwas früher schon weg, aber beschissen ist es trotzdem noch nicht. Ob der auf der 5'-Einstellung mit AGB gen Sattelrohr passt hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, aber wenn du willst, kann ich das morgen mal ausprobieren.
Mein WC wiegt glaub ich 16kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (27. Februar 2012)

schönes LEGEND


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Februar 2012)

@Ischi

Mein Wildcard "Blacky" ...... liegt momentan bei 15,5kg.
Mit Gravity Dropper Classic UND Schutzblech....

Evtl. bau ich demnächst mal das "hippe" Plastikteil von c.guide dran.
Noch ein gold/oranges Highlight mehr am Bike, dann wiegt es 15,502kg...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Februar 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Warum nicht externe Lagerschalen und Lenker mit mehr Rise? Sieht rein optisch etwas "harmonischer" aus bei gleicher Cockpit-Höhe.



Ich hab auch einen Spacer-Turm unterm Vorbau. Kennt einer nen schönen ALU !! Riser-Lenker mit ca. 75cm Breite und mindestens 9 Grad Kröpfung. Die meisten ordentlichen Riser die ich finde haben nur 66/68cm Breite.


----------



## El Papa (28. Februar 2012)

Fassen wir mal zusammen:

@Ischi: 1. Gewicht 16,05 Kg (im Sommer will ich unter 16 sein, muß dann aber noch den Flaschenhalter und nen anderen Sattel kompensieren). 2. tune low (da ich eh nur 127 mm fahre und wenns mal 165 sind wirds auch noch gut sein). Den Rest hab ich in der Werkseinstellung gelassen, die Druckstufe eigentlich immer ganz offen. Ca. 10,5 bar bei etwa 80 Kg Last. Bin kein Einstellfreak und leider keine gute Quelle für Informationen dahingehend.

@Kalkhoffpink: der Flaschenhalter dient im Sommer für die 1h Kurzour am späten Abend "nachderarbeitgradbevoresdunkelwird". Da mach ich mir den Kamelsack nicht naß. Zum Lenker: Ich hab mir den Syntace Downhill draufgenacht mit 18 mm Reis. Ansonsten gut und stabil vielleicht was von Truvativ, der Holzfeller hat 730 mm und gibts bis zu 50 mm hoch oder Spank SPIKE 777 EVO (777 mm, 50 mm hoch) oder SUBROSA 747 (747 mm, 30 mm hoch) oder Easton Havoc (750 mm, 30 mm).

@factz666: ja mit Spanner. Is aber der normale und nicht der für Daunhill. Gewicht siehe oben .

Cheerio


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Februar 2012)

El Papa schrieb:


> .....vielleicht was von Truvativ, der Holzfeller hat 730 mm und gibts bis zu 50 mm hoch oder Spank SPIKE 777 EVO (777 mm, 50 mm hoch)



Danke, werd ich mal gooooogeln...


----------



## Ischi (28. Februar 2012)

da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass eure Wildcards auch "so" schwer sind , aber was solls, es geht trotzdem prima bergauf und bergab 

@NoStyle: jau, hast ja schon mal gesagt, dass du vom Evolver sehr angetan bist. Irgendwann solls halt mal ein neuer Dämpfer werden, um etwas Gewicht zu sparen, da würde ich halt gern möglichst viel gutmachen, wenn man eh zu Luft wechselt . Aber dafür viel Performance hergeben will ich auch nicht. Der Monarch HV ohne Piggy wäre ja die leichteste Variante, der Evolver neben dem Vivid Air halt die schwerste Luftvariante.
Aber mal schaun, das hat noch Zeit. Erstmal ein bischen an der Fahrtechnik feilen, die kann man ja leider nicht kaufen . Fahren tut es sich so erstmal klasse


----------



## El Papa (29. Februar 2012)

@Ischi: Monarch ohne Piggi war bei mir zu Beginn auch auf der Stückliste. Keith hat deutlich davon abgeraten, da der durch das geringe Luftvolumen nicht mit der eh schon progressiven Kennlinie harmoniert. Der mit Piggyback ist nicht so viel schwerer (80 g glaub ich) und viel leichter als alle anderen mit dem Behälter. Ein Fox oder Vivid oder Double Barrel sind sicher noch besser. Ich bin aber mit dem Monarch zufrieden (zumindest auf meinem fahrerrischen Niveau).


----------



## Ischi (29. Februar 2012)

@ El Papa: Ja, den normalen Monarch gibt es doch auch als High Volume. Der Piggy beim Monarch Plus hat doch nur was mit der Dämpfung zu tun, oder nicht? Keine Ahnung ob der Monarch HV das selbe Luftvolumen hat wie der Monarch Plus HV.
Neuer Dämpfer ist eh ein Zukunftsplan, wer weiß was bis dahin noch auf den Markt kommt. Aber Luftdämpfer mit hohem Volumen ist beim Wildcard Pflicht, das stimmt wohl


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. Februar 2012)

Hab jetzt mal zwei Lenker ins Auge gefasst.

1.) Spank Spike 777 EVO - 777mm breit, 30 oder 50mm Rise - ca. 310g
2.) Nukeproof Warhead - 760mm breit, 38mm Rise - ca. 298g

Irgendwelche Empfehlungen? Mein Spacerturm ist jetzt ca. 3,2cm hoch, fühlt sich aber gut an und könnte auf der einen oder anderen Tour noch 0,5cm mehr sein. Im Moment dazu verbaut ein Giant Contact Bar - 750mm breit, 19mm Rise.

Ist es denn vom Fahrgefühl her ein Unterschied ob ich 2cm Spacer habe oder 2 cm Rise? Oder ist das reine Optik?


----------



## Parolli (1. März 2012)

So hier ist mein AMP





Der Frühling kann kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (1. März 2012)

hast du schön gemacht olli! aber mit dem slr müssen wir mal nochmal reden


----------



## Parolli (1. März 2012)

So jetzt hast du dich verraten, Jürgen


----------



## El Papa (2. März 2012)

Tatsächlich, ich hab ein wenig recherchiert. So wie es aussieht gibt es zwei Luftvolumina, sogar zum Nachrüsten. Ein kleiner Monarch kann also zum HV umgerüstet werden. Und da der Monarch und Monarch plus die gleiche Schlüsselung der entsprechenden Erstzteile haben sollte das Luftvolumen von den beiden Modellen eben auch gleich sein. Hier ergibt sich nochmal Abspeckpotential, wenn auch begrenzt. Der plus hat das von natur aus. Und der ohne plus nur bei RT und R. Und der Piggyback hilft beim Dämpfen.

@kalkhoffpink, ob reis oder spacer macht nicht so viel aus. Da der Lenker aber in die ergonomisch optimale Position gedreht wird, kann es doch sein, daß der Reis geringer ausfällt. Optisch steh ich auch nicht gerade auf Spacer. Bei Deinen beiden wär ich eher für Spank. Der wird von einigen Pros gefahren und sollte was aushalten.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. März 2012)

fahren hier alle nur noch die aktuellen Banshee´s ? keine mehr die alten ???


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. März 2012)

@ El Papa

Für Technik oder Kaufberatung ist hier ja eigentlich der falsche Thread.
Will es hiermit auch abschließen.

Nachteil beim Spank ist, dass ich zwischen 30mm und 50mm wählen muss. 50mm kommt mir optisch schon ziemlich Cross Country vor.
Da wären die 38mm vom Nukeproof evtl. DIE Alternative, zumal die 760mm die perfekte Breite ist. (+1cm zu meinem) UND 15 Euro günstiger UND 10g leichter....

Vielleicht fahr ich auch weiter Spacer - man läßt sich von den TUNERN so leicht verunsichern - hauptsache ist doch das Ding geht ab. Wenns voll Matsch ist, kann man von den tollen Parts eh nix mehr sehen...

OFF TOPIC ENDE


----------



## Ischi (3. März 2012)

Achh...so ein bisschen Technik geht schon 

@El Papa: Genau, so siehts aus. Wenn man die ganzen Dämpfer nur mal Probe fahren könnte, um selber festzustellen, wie sich die verschiedenen Dämpfungen auswirken, das wäre was. Klar ist mehr Ölvolumen und Dual Flow Zugstufe und was weiß ich nicht theoretisch besser. Aber merkt mans? Und wenn ja ab wann?

Nuja, Trails heizen hat heute bei richtig gutem Wetter sehr Spaß gemacht. Endlich wieder Grip unterm Reifen und nicht so ein rumgerutsche wie die letzten Wochen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. März 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Geht es Dir dabei um den "Oldskool-Vibe"? Das Scythe dürfte das deutlich bessere Bike sein ...
> 
> 
> Warum nicht externe Lagerschalen und Lenker mit mehr Rise? Sieht rein optisch etwas "harmonischer" aus bei gleicher Cockpit-Höhe.



Ich weiß das das scyth deutlich besser ist , aber gebraucht noch zu selten und zu teuer , mit meinem scream gehe ich erstmal back to the roots


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. März 2012)

Jetzt Heißt es wieder <--- BACK TO THE ROOTS----<


----------



## Bierliebhaber (4. März 2012)

dann mal viel spass beim aufbau, mach bilder von dem panzer wenn er fertig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. März 2012)

Wird nicht so sehr Panzer wie die meisten scream


----------



## san_andreas (5. März 2012)

Bitte beim Knipsen Datum ausblenden.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. März 2012)

Oh schön, vor allem die "Old-School" Decals...

Diese Riesen-Dämpferumlenkung erinnert mich immer an Grashüpfer-Sprungbeine und an die Alutech Wildsau/Keiler - Serie.

Macht sicher Laune das Teil aufzubauen und zu fahren....


----------



## Mr.A (5. März 2012)

Rahmengewicht wäre mal interessant


----------



## san_andreas (5. März 2012)

6,xx kg inkl. Dämpfer ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. März 2012)

wenn ich zu hause bin wiege ich es mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (5. März 2012)

@ kalkhoffpink
Lenkergeometrie ist Geschmacksache, finde ich, von daher ist eine Empfehlung immer so eine Sache ...
Ob man 2cm Spacer plus Lowriser oder 4cm Riser fährt dürfte vermutlich kaum einen Unterschied machen, vorausgesetzt die Lenkergeo passt!
Meine "Kritik" an El Papas Cockpit ist auch nur rein optischer Natur. Zero-Stack plus Lowrise montiert man sich eigentlich um die Front sehr tief zu legen oder um eine hoch bauende Gabel auszugleichen, da machen dann geschätzte 3-4cm Spacer eigentlich keinen Sinn. Aber es muss halt passen, da ist die Optik dann auch egal. 
Wenn Du auf Spacer weitgehend verzichten möchtest müsste der Lenker allerdings locker 3cm Rise haben - durch das flach bauende Angle-Set kollidieren sonst die Bremshebel mit dem Oberrohr bei starkem Lenkereinschlag!
Auswahl gibt es genügend, ich habe mich für den NP Warhead entschieden, der ist schwarz genug, mit 76cm breit genug, mit 284 Gramm leicht genug und mit nem Fuffy kam ich auch in den Club. 

@ Ischi
Low-Volume-Dämpfer wie Monarch XY oder Fox RP-Dingens sind per sé zu progressiv und passen nicht ins ohnehin schon progressive Wildcard - man ist komplett überdämpft (selbst getestet!) und kann wahrscheinlich nicht mal den ganzen Federweg ausnutzen.
Der Monarch Plus ist sicher ein guter Dämpfer. Die Kinematik-Experten können mir gerne widersprechen, aber ich persönlich bin kein grosser Fan von "vorgetunten" Dämpfern oder Rahmen die einen speziell getunten Dämpfer benötigen. Das riecht mir a) entweder nach verkappter Systemintegration oder b) nach nicht ganz optimaler Kinematik. Das Wildcard braucht diese ganzen Druckstufen-Vordämpfungen eigentlich nicht, dessen Kinematik ist so ziemlich auf den Punkt. Deshalb wundert es mich auch wenig wenn Keith insgeheim den Low-Tune empfiehlt - der dürfte die geringste Vordämpfung haben. Für mich hat der Monarch Plus nur einen wirklichen Vorteil: Er ist fast 100 Gramm leichter als ein Evolver oder Vivid oder Double-Barrel. 
Abgesehen davon: Die beste Performance bringt halt immer noch Stahldämpfung 
Und: Sub 16kg sind für so ein Bike durchaus ein guter Wert!

@ Banshee-Driver
Junge Junge, da kommt neben dem tollen Orange ja wieder ein richtiges Männerbeik an den Start 
Mir war das Scream immer schon way too much, was mir allerdings ausserordentlich gut gefällt ist das Finish! Ist das Raw? Silber gepulvert oder Elox? Sieht rrrischtisch jeil aus der Frame ...

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. März 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @ kalkhoffpink
> 
> Wenn Du auf Spacer weitgehend verzichten möchtest müsste der Lenker allerdings locker 3cm Rise haben - durch das flach bauende Angle-Set kollidieren sonst die Bremshebel mit dem Oberrohr bei starkem Lenkereinschlag!
> 
> ...



Hi Toddy,

danke für die Hinweise, werde erst mal weiter die Spacer fahren und die Saison 2012 nutzen um zu sehen wo es überhaupt hin geht....

Allerdings ist Dein hinweis mit dem Lenkereinschlag etwas sehr krass.....sooooo weit schlägt man den Lenker eigentlich nur bei zwei Situationen ein. 1. beim Slopestylen und 2. beim Sturz.....

Tschöööö mit ööööö


----------



## warpax (6. März 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> und 2. beim Sturz.....



Und genau davonhab ich an einem anderen Rad jetzt ne dicke Macke im Oberrohr. Aber den angeblich unzerstörbaren Hope V2-Bremsgriff hats auch erwischt


----------



## NoStyle (6. März 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ... danke für die Hinweise, werde erst mal weiter die Spacer fahren und die Saison 2012 nutzen um zu sehen wo es überhaupt hin geht....
> Allerdings ist Dein hinweis mit dem Lenkereinschlag etwas sehr krass.....sooooo weit schlägt man den Lenker eigentlich nur bei zwei Situationen ein. 1. beim Slopestylen und 2. beim Sturz ...


Hab mich schon gewundert wegen neuem Lenker, Du hast doch im Herbst erst einen neuen gekauft, oder nicht? Ausserdem ist eine supertiefe Front nicht immer und überall von Vorteil. Ich mags halt am liebsten kompakt und spacerfrei, deshalb 38 mm Rise.
Bei den aktuellen Banshees schliesst das Oberrohr nahezu bündig mit dem Steuerrohr ab und auch wenn es stark abfällt - man sollte prüfen ob es da zu Kollisionen mit Fingern oder Hebeln kommt. 
Nunja, kleine Lenkerdreher zum Möchtegern-Stylen sollten schon mal drin sein, so ein Formula Bremshebel ist leider richtig teuer und da ich beim Transport zu faul für Demontagen bin kommt das Ding komplett in den Wagen, da kann man reichlich Lenkereinschlag auch gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. März 2012)

HAB das scream mal gewogen , rahmen nackt mit Achse und race face SteuerSatz 5,2 kg .... ist Silber lackiert mit unterlack dekor


----------



## factz666 (6. März 2012)

Hier mal mein Wildcard:





Gewicht liegt bei ziemlich genau 16kg.


----------



## NoStyle (6. März 2012)

Schwarz, stark, schön


----------



## Ischi (6. März 2012)

@factz666: Prima, sehr schön, am Kettenstrebenschutz kannst du noch arbeiten 

@NoStyle: klar, wie gesagt, das Wildcard braucht viel Volumen, oder Stahlfeder. Deswegen sollte der Monarch High Volume ohne Plus aber trotzdem ähnlich gegen wie der Plus (welcher immer HV ist). Bin trotzdem immer wieder vom stahlgefederten 127mm Hinterbau begeistert. Sensibel, leichtfüßig, schön progressiv und wippt quasi null ohne Druckstufengefummel. Mal sehen wohin die Reise geht, gibt ja noch genug Baustellen am Rad ...


----------



## NoStyle (6. März 2012)

Wegen dem Monarch High Volume ohne Plus müsstest Du tatsächlich mal wieder Keith kontaktieren, ich kenne die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden nicht. 

Stahlfeder ist bezüglich Ansprechverhalten nicht zu toppen, darüber hinaus kann ich nahezu keinen Unterschied mit Luftdämpfer feststellen. Ich muss aber auch sagen dass ich trotz Technik-Fetisch mittlerweile wieder eher Back-to-Basic bin - das Wildcard hat mir in vielerlei Hinsicht die Augen geöffnet in Bezug auf was man gerne hätte und was man tatsächlich nur braucht. Ausserdem habe ich keine Lust ständig an den Settings rumzufummeln und erfahrungsgemäß verleiten viele Einstellmöglichkeiten zum "irgendwie mal reindrehen" und am Ende hat man zuviel des Guten, egal ob Stahlfeder oder Luftdämpfung ...

Parolli, spät aber immerhin, bevor es mir untergeht: Fantastisches AMP!


----------



## MOob (12. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZL DZL (13. März 2012)




----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. März 2012)

2011er Wildcard in freier Wildbahn...
Vielleicht gefällts´trotz Schutzblechelei...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. März 2012)

Und hier noch die Teileliste - just for Info.
c.guide fehlt noch - Lieferung ab Ende März...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1080162


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. März 2012)

meins nach dem Frühjahrsputz:




Northshore von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Northshore von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. März 2012)

Nice....hab ich wohl keine Chance gegen....


----------



## z1freerider666 (18. März 2012)

war heut mitm spity im Wald  trail ist noch nicht ganz fertig 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/38731435"]First Impressions on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## NoStyle (19. März 2012)

Sehr geil! Da sieht man mal was mit dem Bock alles möglich ist 
Hast Du ein Foto vom Bike?


----------



## RZL DZL (19. März 2012)

Na, was heißt denn alles möglich? Große Beanspruchungen auf den Rahmen habe ich da nicht gesehen. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich fänd den Trail sicherlich auch schön zu fahren 

btw. Gibt es bei älteren WC-Rahmen ein anderes Sattelrohrmaß? Ich habe einen Rahmen von 2008 und habe mich bei den Angaben auf die aktuellen, die auf der Banshee-Homepage zu finden sind, verlassen. Meines Wissens nach gab es doch nie eine Überarbeitung des Rahmens oder?
Ich habe heute nämlich eine Sattelstütze in 30,9 erhalten, aber die passt nicht, was aber auch evtl. daran liegen kann, dass davor eine dünnere mit Spacer drinnen war und der Vorgänger mit der Sattelklemme das Sattelrohr etwas zugebogen hat? Aber bevor ich da jetzt etwas gröber rangehe, wollte ich mich absichern


----------



## z1freerider666 (19. März 2012)

muss mal nen Bild vom aktuellem zustand machen!  

rzl hat schon recht das das rad auf dem trail nicht groß beansprucht wird! ABER: mit nem anderem rahmen der auch "127mm" fw hat hätte man bei sowas lang nicht soviel spaß! schreib demnächst mal nen Fahrtbericht zu dem teil! wird jetzt sonst zu ausgiebig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (19. März 2012)

Naja, ich höre auf dem Parkplatz oft genug den Wunsch nach mehr Federweg - und das bei weniger ruppigen Trails 

BTW: Is nich mainz , aber das von einem mtbr.com-user finde ich irgendwie sehr geil, wobei 1-fach vorne für mich nix wäre: 







Ja, das Wildcard hatte am Anfang 30,0 mm Sattelrohr (innen). Das ist irgendwann 2009 auf 30,9 mm geändert worden, als sich dieses Maß, auch für hydraulische Sattelstützen, etabliert bzw. mehrheitlich verbaut wurde. Gut möglich dass Du wie ich noch das 30,0er hast. Das war die einzige technische Änderung welche der Rahmen meines Wissens erhalten hat.

Viele Grüße
NoStyle

Ps: z1freerider666, schreibs ruhig hier rein, sonst verteilt sich das zu sehr und geht unter!


----------



## RZL DZL (19. März 2012)

Bis auf die goldenen Parts ist das Spitfire richtig hübsch 

btw. braucht jemand eine Sattelstütze? In dieser Art? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/479156/cat/31


----------



## z1freerider666 (19. März 2012)

ja ich schreib das dann hier rein! fahr aber auch nur ein Blatt vorne   Bild kommt morgen dann!


----------



## NoStyle (19. März 2012)

Ein KB fände ich auch praktischer, aber dann geht es doch zu viel bergauf ...
Bin gespannt aufs Spitty-Pic!

Good night mates


----------



## z1freerider666 (20. März 2012)

so, hab heut mal nen Bild gemacht 






spitfire L
rs revalation team 150mm
formula the one 180/180
mavic crossride
sram XO schaltwerk (10 fach), Kette, Kassette (36/11) und Shifter 
mrp kettenführung
rs reverb
sattel ? 
race face turbine kurbel
race face turbine vorbau
sixpack Lenker und kettenblatt (33)
sixpack icon mg ti pedale
maxxis ardent 2.25

alles zusammen wiegt 13,37kg denk noch drüber nach nen anderen laufradsatz reinzuhauen da der mavic ziemlich schwer ist... sonst bleibts erstmal so da ich sehr zufrieden mit bin


----------



## san_andreas (20. März 2012)

Sehr schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## factz666 (20. März 2012)

schoenes spitfire


----------



## RZL DZL (21. März 2012)

Gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. März 2012)

Bis auf den unmotiviert im Rahmen hängenden Dämpfer find ichs ja auch ganz gut. Diese "schiefe" mittendrin-Position des Dämpfers stört mich beim Alutech Fanes übrigens auch.


----------



## NoStyle (21. März 2012)

Ist natürlich immer Geschmacksache, aber diese Dämpferposition ist ziemlich klassisch (ähnlich z.B. Orange, alte Santa Cruz), genauso wie parallel zum Oberrohr (z.B. Nicolai Helius) oder relativ parallel zum Sitzrohr (z.B. Turner, Giant, Banshee u.v.a.). Wird schon seine Vorteile haben ...

Sehr schönes Spitty - genau das richtige Maß an eloxalen Akzenten


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. März 2012)

@ NoStyle

Parallel zum Oberrohr ODER Unterrohr find ich ja auch Ok. Aber die Position beim Spitfire ist eben so mittendrin. Da ist kein Platz für nix mehr. Alle Flaschen-Kinder weinen da sicher...

Aber vermutlich fährt es saugeil.

Ich fahr ja auch mit Schutzblechen und werd dafür hier ignoriert...


----------



## NoStyle (21. März 2012)

Hab wohl grad 3-4 Bier zuviel im Kopp, aber irgendwie versteh ich grad den Zusammenhang zwischen "unmotiviert im Rahmen hängenden Dämpfer" (versteh ich eh net ) und "Schutzbleche => Ignoranz" net ... 

Egal - another Day, another Dollar


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. März 2012)

@ NoStyle

Hihihi,

mit "unmotiviert rumhängen" meine ich einfach, dass er halt so schief in der Mitte "hängt" und nicht am Oberrohr läuft wie beim Nicolai oder am Unterrohr wie am Liteville. Rein Design-technisch ist die Mitte unmotiviert. Die Motivation von banshee war wohl die Funktion, aber darum ging es gerade nicht. Ich finde es sieht in der Mitte nicht so gut ausalles klar?

Und Ignoranz? Ich wollte mich nur ein bissel ausheulen, weil keiner mein neues Wildcard-Bild #1429 oder die Zusammenstellung #1430 kommentiert hat - wo doch sonst zu jedem Bild irgendeiner seinen Senf zu abgibt.


----------



## NoStyle (21. März 2012)

Dein Aufbau ist prima! Vielleicht noch ne schaltbare KeFü ...
Sattel, Stützenkondom (mit Reflektor?!) und Schutzbleche sind vielleicht nicht jedermanns Sache, weshalb man sich vornehm zurückhält 

Einfach drüber stehen - jeder wie er es für sinnvoll hält - am Ende zählt eh nur der Spaß auf dem Trail


----------



## Ischi (21. März 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Einfach drüber stehen - jeder wie er es für sinnvoll hält - am Ende zählt eh nur der Spaß auf dem Trail



Jawohl...die Optik leidet halt massiv unter dem Schutz, besonders bei staubtrockenem Boden auf den Bild ...Spaß bei Seite, Kefü, wäre vielleicht wirklich noch eine Maßnahme, auch wenn die Kette so nicht ständig runterfällt, alleine das Kettengeklapper nervt schon ohne...was sagst du mittlerweile zu den Reifen? Zu leicht? Genug Grip?

Die beiden Spitfires sind prima, wobei das erste viel massiver wirkt irgendwie...wäre das Wildcard damals nicht so günstig gewesen und ich hätte gewusst, dass ich mit 127(Wildcard-)mm gut hinkomme, wäre das Spitfire auch was gewesen...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. März 2012)

@ NoStyle

waren wohl doch ein paar Bierchen zuviel...

Das Stützenkondom ist der Standard bei Gravity Dropper und der Reflektor ist der "Magnet-Verschluss" um die Stütze per Lenker-Remote zu verstellen. Die schaltbare KeFü wird eine c-guide, die bestellt aber noch nicht angekommen ist, wie in #1430 beschrieben....

Also bis auf ein Schutzblech kein Grund für Zurückhaltung.

ICH persönlich finde Lila Lenker optisch auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber wenn ihr meint das wär weniger verwerflich als ein Schutzblech.....

Übrigens wenn schon irgend was UNTER nem Wildcard dann doch bitteschön ein RUNE....jetzt auch in der Version 1.5 und 2013 dann wohl endlich die v2.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ischi (21. März 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ICH persönlich finde Lila Lenker optisch auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber wenn ihr meint das wär weniger verwerflich als ein Schutzblech.....



Farben sind Geschmackssache, Schutzblech nicht ...Spaß bei Seite, ich kenne Leute, die fahren optisch schreckliche Bikes mit Frontschutzblech und ziehen alle die ich kenne dermaßen ab, von daher, kann und soll jeder machen wie er will



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Übrigens wenn schon irgend was UNTER nem Wildcard dann doch bitteschön ein RUNE....jetzt auch in der Version 1.5 und 2013 dann wohl endlich die v2.0



Warum unbedingt das Rune, wenn man mit weniger Federweg klar kommt oder diesen sogar will, es das Spitfire doch wohl voll okay...bin aber auch keins von beiden gefahren, um jetzt große Vergleich ziehen zu können...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. März 2012)

Mir wärs mit 2,6 kg Rahmengewicht zu fimschig für dauerhaften groberen Einsatz. Das Wildcard mit 3,6 kg ist da schon ne andere Nummer. Das RUNE hat mit 2,8kg wenigsstens noch Remedy/Giant Reign X - Niveau.

Aber ich bin da auch extrem gestrickt....


----------



## Cam-man (22. März 2012)

als ob das rahmengewicht irgendwas damit zu tun hat...
das gewicht vom wildcard ist auch mehr als over the top für die federwegsklasse... da gibt es downhiller die wiegen weniger und halten perfekt 

so mal als beispiel:
https://vimeo.com/36814057


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. März 2012)

Das Wildcard is schon ´nen Brocken....aber Downhiller unter 3,6 kg.....na dann....

Ja, nettes "Vertride"-Video...für das Stück braucht man glaube ich aber auch keinen Downhiller....aber da kenn ich mich nun auch nicht so gut aus. Die PROs hier können das besser beurteilen....


----------



## factz666 (22. März 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> 2011er Wildcard in freier Wildbahn...
> Vielleicht gefällts´trotz Schutzblechelei...
> 
> 
> ...




wie gross bist du?
Mit was klebst du die kettenstrebe ab( sieht so sauber aus)? Ist das unter dem schaltzug abgeklebt? leidet die schaltzughuelle unter den kettenschlaegen odet kann die das ab?
Dein rad schaut doch top aus, warum brauchst denn ds hier bestaetigt


----------



## RZL DZL (22. März 2012)

Ein paar Bilders, nicht die Besten, aber nun denn


----------



## slidedown (22. März 2012)

Yeah, fett. Endlich sind die Trails wieder einigermaßen trocken. Hab meins letzten Sonntag zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr wieder rausgezogen, nachdem ich den ganzen Winter mit'm Hardtail unterwegs war. Heute zum zweiten Mal unterwegs und gleich den heftigsten Absturz des Jahres hingelegt. Ich glaube nach nach fast 6 Monaten muss ich mich wieder ein bischen auf die Karre einschießen. Mal sehen, vllt. klappts am WE auch mal wieder mit nem Foto.


----------



## RZL DZL (22. März 2012)

die trockenen trails sind zum verlieben. Endlich nicht mehr soviel Bike-Putzen 
Hast du dir was getan?


----------



## Ischi (22. März 2012)

Bilder sind doch prima, vermitteln schön die Action. Ist schon prima zur Zeit, der Winter war zwar schön mild und fahren war (bei mir in der Gegend) fast immer möglich, aber so ist schon besser 

@kalkhoffpink: ich glaube nicht, dass alle ihre Spitfires zerlegen, nur weil die Rahmen einigermaßen leicht sind. Um einen ordentlich konstruierten Rahmen klein zu kriegen, muss das Fahrkönnen entweder so schlecht sein, dass man ihn ständig auf großen Steinen "ablegt", oder aber so gut, da träumt mind. 90% vom Forum von....

eher platzen deine 600g Reifen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## factz666 (22. März 2012)

Leider ohne Action:





Habe mir die Woche auch 1ply Drahtreifen gezogen und das Gewicht vom Wildcard um 800g gedrückt  Ist mit der 410mm Thomson jetzt absolut tourentauglich!

RZL DZL: schön, würde mich auch mal interessieren wie sich das WC mit der Pike fährt..


----------



## NoStyle (22. März 2012)

Ich trau es mich fast gar nicht zu sagen, aber so muss das ... *hust*

@ kalkhoffpink




@ Cam
Ich glaube zu verstehen was Du sagen möchtest . Normalerweise mag ich diese ganzen Kategorisierungen nicht, allerdings sollte man vielleicht nicht vergessen wofür das Wildcard ursprünglich gebaut wurde: Trickorientiertes Fahren!
Alle Mitbewerberbikes dieser Art, ob Transition Bottlerocket, das alte SX Trail, Corsair Koenig, Kona Cowan/Bass, GT Distortion, Kona Entourage, Norco Empire 5, Scott Voltage FR, sogar die neuen NS Sodas oder auch das Dartmoor Wish und was es sonst noch gibt, sind alles Rahmen mit Gewichten zwischen 3,4 und 3,7 kg, ohne Dämpfer. Das hat wohl seine Gründe, genauso wie die meisten davon Eingelenker (mit Umlenkung für Dämpfer) sind.
Ein Race-Downhiller hat andere Prioritäten und mit einem Spitfire wird man keine Saison lang 360er machen können ohne den Rahmen zu zerstören, das hat einen anderweitigen Einsatz. Mit nem Wildcard geht das schon (wenn man sowas kann), denn gerade dessen Hinterbau ist extrem massiv. Das Rahmendreieck ist relativ leicht und die Wippen zu früheren nahezu filigran ...

Ich kann verstehen wenn die Einen eher zu überrobusten Rahmen greifen, oder Andere sich mit mehr Federweg einfach sicherer fühlen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. März 2012)

factz666 schrieb:


> wie gross bist du?
> Mit was klebst du die kettenstrebe ab( sieht so sauber aus)? Ist das unter dem schaltzug abgeklebt? leidet die schaltzughuelle unter den kettenschlaegen odet kann die das ab?
> Dein rad schaut doch top aus, warum brauchst denn ds hier bestaetigt



Ich hab die Kettenstrebe mit einem 1/2 alten Schlauch umwickelt und Anfang sowie Ende mit schwarzem, elastischem Dichtungsband umwickelt. Hält super. Der Schaltzug ist mit eingewickelt, da passiert also gar nix....
Muss mal sehen wie ich nacher die c.guide mit dranpfriemel, wenn BMO die mal endlich liefern würde. Ende März ist angesagt....

Übrigens bin ich 189cm groß und wiege 82 kg ohne Grödel.

Ist so eine Galerie nicht dazu da um sich bewundern zu lassen oder Tipps und konstruktive Kritik einzuholen...??!!...

Inzwischen hab ich den Zefal Cruuzer übrigens gegen ein Marzocchi  Federgabelschutzblech getauscht. Jetzt sieht es richtig motocrossig aus  und die Gemeinde wird noch mehr kotz....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dein WC ist aber auch ganz cool. Sieht so schön unverbastelt und harmonisch aus - extrem kurzer Vorbau..... 
Ich bin mit den 90mm vom Superforce erst mal ganz zufrieden, obwohl evtl. 80mm die perfekte Alternative wäre.


@NoStyle

Am 31.03. fängt auch die Saison im Bikepark Winterberg an. Ich dachte mal in absehbarer Zeit ´nen Ausflug dahin zu machen und eine bissi zu üben. Das Wildcard kann das ja ab....
Was meinste????


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. März 2012)

RZL DZL schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilders, nicht die Besten, aber nun denn



Ja cool, muss mein WC jetzt auch mal richtig fliegen lassen...


----------



## NoStyle (22. März 2012)

Ja, wäre schön das zu machen. Vor Ostern muss ich allerdings mal schauen ob da überhaupt was geht ...
Jetzt am Wochenende erstmal wieder fahren, vorausgesetzt ich bekomme keinen Spontanbesuch vom Nachwuchs ...


----------



## factz666 (23. März 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> übrigens bin ich 189cm groß und wiege 82 kg ohne grödel.
> 
> - extrem kurzer vorbau.....
> Ich bin mit den 90mm vom superforce erst mal ganz zufrieden, obwohl evtl. 80mm die perfekte alternative wäre.



Wow, das WC in L mit 90mm Vorbau wäre mir definitv zu lang.. ^^ Der WC Rahmen alleine ist mit 615mm Oberrohr (glaube ich) schon relativ lang, mit einem längeren Vorbau als 50mm würde ich nicht klar kommen (bin sogar noch etwas größer).
Ist allerdings auch Gewohnheit, da mein Hardtail die gleiche Geometrie wie das WC hat und ich hier auch mit 50mm fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZL DZL (23. März 2012)

Ja, macht mal Actionfotos 

Ich weiß nicht, wie sich das WC ohne Pike fährt, bin es bis jetzt nur damit gefahren. Hätt aber Lust auf eine Lyrik o.ä. muss ich zugeben


----------



## Ischi (23. März 2012)

@factz666: schönes Wildcard, was wiegts denn?

Ich fahr mein Wildcard auch mit ner Pike, muss aber auch sagen, dass ich noch nie eine andere Gabel hatte. Für Singletrails absolut ausreichend, musst halt mit einem etwa 68° Lenkwinkel rechnen. Da ich aber auch noch nie einen flacheren Lenkwinkel hatte, naja, du weißt schon...es fährt sich jedenfalls so schon prima, aber was muss da noch für Potential versteckt sein, der Trend geht ja zu immer flacher und mehr Federweg ...
die Gabel an sich ist jedenfalls robust, spricht durch Stahlfeder super an und achja, schwer ist sie auch noch für 140mm


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. März 2012)

factz666 schrieb:


> Wow, das WC in L mit 90mm Vorbau wäre mir definitv zu lang.. ^^ Der WC Rahmen alleine ist mit 615mm Oberrohr (glaube ich) schon relativ lang, mit einem längeren Vorbau als 50mm würde ich nicht klar kommen (bin sogar noch etwas größer).
> Ist allerdings auch Gewohnheit, da mein Hardtail die gleiche Geometrie wie das WC hat und ich hier auch mit 50mm fahre.



Na dann schau mal in mein Fotoalbum. Da hab ich ein paar Testaufnahmen im Sitzen gemacht. Allerdings noch mit 70mm Vorbau.
Die "Fachwelt" meint, das Bike ist zu klein für mich. Ich fühl mich allerdings recht wohl damit...
Evtl. tausche ich den Vorbau zurück gegen ein 80mm Modell. Könnte perfekt sein, aber jetzt fahr ich den erst mal ein paar km....


----------



## factz666 (24. März 2012)

Ischi schrieb:


> @factz666: schönes Wildcard, was wiegts denn?



Wie abgebildet mit 2ply liegts bei 16kg, habe die Woche aber auf 1ply draht umgerüstet, jetzt liegt das Gewicht bei 15,22kg.



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Na dann schau mal in mein Fotoalbum. Da hab ich ein paar Testaufnahmen im Sitzen gemacht.



Schaut allerdings wirklich klein aus  Findest du denn dass dir dein WC zu klein ist (also vom Fahrgefühl her, nicht vom Einruck den das Foto vermittelt ;-) )?
Werde bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto aus gleicher Perspektive machen..


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. März 2012)

factz666 schrieb:


> Schaut allerdings wirklich klein aus  Findest du denn dass dir dein WC zu klein ist (also vom Fahrgefühl her, nicht vom Einruck den das Foto vermittelt ;-) )?
> Werde bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto aus gleicher Perspektive machen..



Das wär super, es ist echt mühsam aus den Fotoalben der Mitglieder welche zu finden, die genau von der Seite aufgenommen sind. Wer macht das schon? Ein paar Pics hab ich aber irgendwo im Netz gefunden und da gibt es ein paar mit meinen Größenverhältnissen aber auch ein paar da würde ich sagen ist das Bike zu groß. Die meisten "Profis" scheinen irgendwie eher kleinere Bikes zu fahren.

Wie bereits gesagt fühl ich mich im Moment ganz wohl darauf. Ich hab nach 3 Monaten Wildcard-Besitz aber auch noch nicht so viele Km und unterschiedliche Fahrsituationen durchlebt um mich da festzulegen.

Fakt ist, dass der Umbau von 70mm Vorbau auf 90mm schon viel verändert hat. Subjektiv leidet dadurch etwas die direkte Lenkung/Wendigkeit. Bin auch nicht sicher ob 90mm sein müssen. Daher der Gedanke nach einer Testzeit evtl. auf den Kompromiss mit 80mm zu gehen. In ein paar Wochen und nach dem ersten Bike-Park Besuch mit dem WC weiß ich sicher mehr....


----------



## RnR Dude (24. März 2012)

Ich oute mich mal als stiller Mitleser. 
Bei meinen Fotos findest du eines mit meiner Sitzposition auf dem Rad. Das Rad war ein Radon Stage Tourenfully in Rahmengröße 18, d.h. horizontale Oberrohrlänge von 583mm. Im Vergleich zu ähnlichen Rädern also eher kurz. Dazu ein 90mm Vorbau und ein um 12 nach hinten gebogener Lenker.  Ich selber bin ca. 182cm groß und habe eine SL von ca. 88cm. Auf dem Trail fuhr sich das Rad ziemlich agil, bergauf ist aber öfter das VR aufgestiegen. Kleiner hätte das Rad nicht sein dürfen, lieber einen Tucken größer. Mittlerweile wurde das Rad durch ein Santa Cruz Blur 4x in L ersetzt. Davon habe ich aber keine Bilder, der Rahmen hängt im Moment beim Pulverbeschichter fest.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. März 2012)

Kurz oder lang, es macht Bock zu fahren - wie heute morgen... Nur die Gabel taucht gerne etwas zu weit ein an Steilstellen. Muss mal noch die Low-Speed Druckstufe tunen. 
Hier übrigens das WC für alle "Hater" im "Advanced Motocross Design"...


----------



## Cam-man (24. März 2012)

also mal von der vorbausituation ganz abgesehen, die schutzbleche sind doch wohl zu recht gehated 
wer nicht dreckig werden will hat sich den falschen sport ausgesucht
bei mir würden die keine 5sec am rad bleiben...

und wenn wir schon bei den wildcard's sind, mal ein aktuelles (schlechtes) bild von meinem:





partlist:




mit dem silbernen guide ring bin ich selbst nicht so ganz zufrieden, aber in weiter ferne soll der rahmen raw werden dann wirds besser passen
jemand eine idee wie man das anodisierte wegbekommt?
strahlen will ichs ungern weil es dann raw zu langweilig aussieht, am besten chemisch (wenn das überhaupt geht)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. März 2012)

@cam-man

Es gibt halt wie überall Fan(s) und Fan(atiker)....bei mir gilt in der Hauptsache der Leitspruch "Form Follows Function". Wird heutzutage von der Industrie leider allzu oft dem Design untergeordnet. 
Z.B. Finde ich Deine (Monster)-KeFü ebenfalls nicht besonders schön, aber sie funktioniert bestimmt super...

Aber speziell für die Gemeinde hier noch mal "oben ohne"...


----------



## Cam-man (24. März 2012)

seit wann ist eine lg1+ monster? 
ich verstehs immer noch nicht, die schutzbleche haben doch gar keine funktion wenn die sofort wegfliegen...

achja ganz vergessen, 14,9kg 
hat wer ein leichteres wildcard hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. März 2012)

Hihihi,

wie man sieht liegt alles im Auge des Betrachters. Für ein Freeride/Downhill-Geschoss liegst Du vermutlich mit der Kefü voll im Trend. Mir gefällt sie nicht, daher werde ich demnächst eine c.guide montieren.

Warum sollten die Bleche wegfliegen? Sind ja nicht mit Schrauben/Klemmen befestigt sondern mit Kabelbindern - schön flexibel.
Bislang konnte ich keine Einschränkung beim Fahrspaß erkennen.

Und Funktion haben die sehr wohl, oder sind Dir bei schneller Fahrt noch nie Steine, Matsch und anderes Zeug um die Ohren geflogen? Klar hat man ne Brille, aber warum nicht vorher schon was abfangen. Ich kann mich erinnern dass richtige Moto-Crosser auch Schutz-Bleche haben oder haben die dort ne andere Funktion...

Übrigens super Gewicht! Ich bin mit Luftfederung bei 15,5 kg. Allerdings mit Vario-Stütze und elend schwerem SQ-Lab Sattel (470g)

Keep on ridin´


----------



## Ischi (24. März 2012)

Meins mal wieder:





neu sind:
-testweise 180mm Scheibe vorn
-hinten Minion F falt, der Ardent war am Ende
-die RS Reverb, 2 Tage dran und sofort dran gewöhnt, einfach spitze 

Gewicht bei 16kg, da kann ich nicht mithalten, aber besonders bei Schaltung und Antrieb, welcher bald durch ist, ist nochwas zu holen. Mal sehen wie das 2013er SLX Zeug wird...

Ansonsten, schöne Bikes

@Cam-man: Prima Gewicht, aber wohl doch eher für Bergab geeigent?

@kalkhoffpink: Naa, ohne Schutzbleche siehts doch gut aus 

so ein bischen gehört der Dreck einfach ins Gesicht finde ich. Früher hat Mami immer geschimpft und jetzt gehörts einfach zur großen Freiheit des MTB fahrens


----------



## NoStyle (24. März 2012)

Cam-man schrieb:


> ... achja ganz vergessen, 14,9kg
> hat wer ein leichteres wildcard hier?


Aaaaaaalter, ich könnte so abkotzen bei dem geilen Aufbau und Gewicht 

Tja, dann bin ich wohl mit geschätzen 16,2 kg der dickste Lude in der Bude, gottverdammte Axt ... 

Schöne Bikes hier und ich muss immer wieder feststellen dass ich das Wildcard, trotz reichlich guter Bikes am Markt, eigentlich gegen nix tauschen möchte - nach wie vor ein spaßiger Sorglosbock


----------



## Cam-man (24. März 2012)

Ischi schrieb:


> @Cam-man: Prima Gewicht, aber wohl doch eher für Bergab geeigent



ja hab es rein auf bergab ausgelegt mit den letzten umbauten, extra auch die 11-23 kette damit ich ne gute kettenspannung rausholen kann, aber blöderweise kommt genau jetzt die lust auf lange fahrten wieder 
jetzt wirds halt so bergauf geprügelt, 
geht mit der kassette in mittelgebirgsmässigen gebieten voll ok, nur alpen ist nichts
wenn die neuen sram typ2 schaltwerke kommen wird wohl auf x0 10fach mit 11-36er kassette gewechselt, bei dem roller bearing clutch hält die kette da still und das war ja eigentlich der grund für die downhillkassette. 
die x0 trail vierkolbenbremse kommt wohl auch noch, 
und wenn ich doch nur das 30,9mm sitzrohr hätte eine reverb.
aber der enduroaufbau soll langfristig einem anderen rahmen überlassen werden, dann kommt das wildcard wieder mit pike als sorglosshredder
 - genau wie NoStyle sagt, das kann man einfach nicht weggeben das rad.
wenn alles andere versagt, das banshee macht was es soll.

@NoStyle: danke für die blumen 
wär sogar ohne einbußen noch was rauszuholen 
bzw. mit den bremsen wird wohl auch noch was wegkommen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. März 2012)

@ NoStyle

Tja NoStyle, einfach auf Luft wechseln und Du bist auch im grÃ¼nen <16Kg Bereich....

@Cam-man

14,9 ist schon ein gutes Gewicht. Hab das mal oberflÃ¤chlich zu meinem eigenen Ã¼berschlagen.

Du hast 350g mehr fÃ¼r den Coil DÃ¤mpfer
DafÃ¼r ist Deine SattelstÃ¼tze fast 350g leichter - hebt sich also auf.

Du sparst am Sattel noch mal ca. 240g und fÃ¼r den "M" Rahmen evtl. noch mal 100g, macht 340g. Dann 160g fÃ¼r den Umwerfer und 40g fÃ¼rs zweite Kettenblatt.
Macht zusammen Ã¼ber den Daumen 550g. WÃ¼rde mit 100g Schutzblechen ja ungefÃ¤hr passenâ¦.

Wenn ich demnÃ¤chst den 470g Sattel gegen Â´nen 270g tausche und dafÃ¼r die c.guide mit 40g montiere, hab ich auch 160g wenigerâ¦..

Muss dann noch mal messen, evtl. komme ich dann auf 15,2 kg.
Und ohne Schutzbleche kratze ich sogar an der "magischen" 15Kg-Marke...

@ Ischi 

Der Klassiker im schwarz/weiÃen Dress, sieht aus wie der Zwillingsbruder von NoStyle


----------



## RZL DZL (24. März 2012)

@Ischi
Wie macht der Minion sich im Vergleich zum Ardent was Rollwiderstand angeht? Hab einen Minion hinten drauf und habe das Gefühl, dass der mich abseits von reinen Bergabfahrten nur bremst... Hatte überlegt auf den Ardent zu wechseln...

Achja, ich glaube mein WC wiegt auch 16,irgendwas, je nach LRS. Also seid ihr alle im grünen Bereich


----------



## Ischi (24. März 2012)

@kalkhoffpink:

naja, der NoStyle hat noch ein, zwei Teile mehr am Bike, die mir gefallen würden 

@RZL DZL:

hmm, als ich den Minion neu drauf hatte, war ich kurz der Meinung er ist schneller, heute waren die Beine etwas schwer, da habe ich wieder keinen Unterschied gespürt...also schwerer rollt er gefühlt auf keinen Fall, dafür ist gerade der Seitenhalt und Bremsgrip höher, toller Hinterradreifen der Minion F (den 2,35er Minion mit den 2,4er Ardent verglichen, beim 2,25er Ardent sieht das vielleicht wieder anders aus, weil kleinere Stollen)


----------



## Cam-man (24. März 2012)

also in der theorie sollte der ardent deutlich schneller rollen als ein minion
der minion ist ja schon ein reifen für feuchten boden
ich würde sagen was rollwiederstand angeht und fürs wildcard passt:

larsen TT
ignitor
ardent
high roller (I)
high roller (II)
minion
swampthing


----------



## El Papa (24. März 2012)

@CAm-man
Die Anodisierung bekommt man weg indem man den Rahmen zum Anodisieren bringt . Hört sich blöd an, ist aber so. Ein Teil des Eloxierprozesses ist immer ein nettes Bad in welcher alle alten Eloxalschichten entfernt werden um beim anschließenden Eloxieren eine sauber definierte Schichtdicke zu bekommen. Da Alu naturgemäß bereits immer "eloxiert" ist, allerdings gaaaaanz dünn, wird so verfahren. Die meisten kennen nun die üblichen matten Oberflächen von den netten Profilen aus dem Baumarkt. Das muß aber nicht sein! Es gibt die Möglichkeit den Eloxierer zu bitten den Rahmen zu "glänzen". Sieht je nach Legierung ganz gut aus, macht aber nicht jeder Betrieb.
Bitte beachten, bei jedem Eloxalvorgang wird (wie oben beschrieben) Material ABGETRAGEN, bis zu 0,1 mm. Dies sollte bei den heutigen dünnen Rahmen bedacht werden. Da der Rahmen bereits einmal eloxiert wurde geht er gegenüber einem lackierten Rahmen bereits mit Rückstand ins Rennen .
Alternativ: Abschleifen, die Schichtdicke dürfte ca. 15 µm betragen. Polieren und Klarlack drüber. Ist sicher ne nette Arbeit für lange Winterabende .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (24. März 2012)

ahh danke!
also in einen betrieb bringen und nur entlacken lassen...
nur ist die frage ob die natürliche oxidschicht wieder entsteht wenn das alu gebeizt wurde?
bei kontakt mit sauerstoff oder so?
wenn nicht wär die schutzfunktion ja hinüber und man müsste klar pulvern oder ähnliches...
solangs nur patina gibt ist mir das egal...
schleifen will ich ungern, nur geschliffen ists einfach nur grau und poliert glitzert mir dann zu sehr


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. März 2012)

On the Road again....von heute Morgen...


----------



## El Papa (25. März 2012)

@Cam-man
kurze Zusatzinfo: der Rahmen ist wenn er eloxiert ist, NICHT lackiert, vielleicht habe ich deine Antwort auch falsch verstanden, dann verzeih bitte.
Also wenn die unnatürlich angebrachte Eloxierung entfernt wird, dann reagiert das Aluminium wieder und schützt sich selbst. Aber diese Schicht ist seeeehr dünn, etwa 0,0001 mm oder auch 0,1 µm. Alternativ kann der Rahmen zu Hause dicker geschützt werden. Im Dampfbad kann man die sogenannte Böhmitschicht erzeugen, die ist dicker (bis 2 µm), aber auch noch nix gscheits. Rahmen werden schätze ich mal so eloxiert wie auch Dekorteile also etwa mit 10-20 µm, also 0,01-0,02 mm, wenn dicker, dann häßlicher, das hängt mit dem Prozess zusammen. Dabei (wie bei jeder anderen Oxidschicht bei Aluminium auch) sitzt 2/3 der Schicht im Aluminium und 1/3 außen. Es ist also KEINE Beschichtung.
Den Rahmen an der Luft einfach oxidieren zu lassen kann ich nicht empfehlen. Der sieht nach kurzer Zeit schmuddelig aus und fängt an durch herabtropfenden Schweiß und anfassen ohne Handschuhe zu korrodieren.
Ich empfehle Pulverlack, geht auch als Klarlack. Ist umweltfreundlicher und schützt besser. Eloxal ist extrem hart, das Aluminium darunter weich. Zum Verständnis, es ist wie eine lackierte Knetmasse . Wenn ein Schlag kommt, geht der durch.


----------



## Cam-man (25. März 2012)

ah ok dann lass ich wohl noch drüber pulvern
das wird wohl auch ein stress dass die lager etc dann alle noch passen...
aber danke für die genauen infos!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. März 2012)

@ El Papa

Also ich hab nix verstanden von dem Elox-gedönse....

Mein schwarzer WC Rahmen ist doch auch schwarz Elox. Und das schwarze Elox ist doch wohl eine Lackschicht oder hat das nix miteinander zu tun?

Hier übrigens eine schöne Erklärung für alle die es genau wissen wollen.
Mir ist das zu viel Text....

http://www.easyelox.de/eloxieren.html


----------



## Cam-man (25. März 2012)

ist keine lackschicht, da wird der rahmen in säure geschmissen, farbe in die brühe gehauen und dann wird der rahmen unter strom gesetzt und schon klebt der ganze shice am alu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Papa (25. März 2012)

...ja, aber "im Alu". Um hier mal ein paar Korinthen loszuwerden .


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. März 2012)

Ok, "im Alu" klingt auch haltbarer als "am Alu"...


----------



## Ischi (2. April 2012)

Neuauflage des Wildcards im Sommer

die Farben sind echt mal spitze, das silber-gelb und silber-blau gefällt mir besonders. Technisch wird es wohl keine Neuerungen geben, aber wenn ich mir angucke wie die Buben mit dem Wildcard abgehen, brauchts das wohl auch nicht


----------



## NoStyle (2. April 2012)

WTF 
Jup, die Vids kannte ich schon, aber immer wieder geil!
Au mann, ich habe ja immer noch Hoffnung für ein Wildcard 2.0 ...


----------



## El Papa (2. April 2012)

Ich sach doch, wenn die Nachfrage stimmt baut Banshee das WC weiter . Und die Farben find auch schick. Schade, daß es nur 50 Rahmen werden sollen.


----------



## Cam-man (2. April 2012)

ich glaub durch die aktion eher dass es endgültig kein wildcard 2.0 geben wird
wär auch gar nicht so sinnvoll, ich denke eher die kombinieren das rune v2 mit etwas mehr federweg


----------



## NoStyle (2. April 2012)

Realistisch glaube ich das leider auch nicht!  

Auch wenn El Papa das anders sieht: Die Zeit bzw. die Nachfrage für solche Short/Midtravel-Slopestyle/Freerider ist abgelaufen! Trek hat den McCaul/Semenuk-Proto nie in Serie gebracht, genauso wie Rocky M., Norco erhält auf den Empire-Nachfolger hier im Forum offensichtlich kaum Feedback und auf der Transition-Homepage wird das Bottlerocket unter ferner liefen beworben. 
Tatsache ist: Slopestyler sind nach wie vor Nischenbikes, mittlerweile eindeutig gefederte Dirtjumper - leichter, kompakter, weniger Federweg. Dicke Freerider scheinen auch eher rückläufig zu sein. Dafür bohrt man Enduros schön auf - das sind die neuen/alten Freerider. Dazu dann DH-Bikes als Nische und wem ein Enduro zuviel Bike ist ist mittlerweile mit nem modernen AM-Bike gut aufgehoben.

Ich persönlich könnte mir eine geupdatete, neue Wildcard-Version gut vorstellen: Etwas leichter, etwas flachere Geo, eventuell anderes Hinterbausystem bei hoffentlich bleibender Charakteristik. Ich fürchte allerdings die Nachfrage dafür ist nicht da. Ich habe was von einem Scythe-Update munkeln hören - eventuell wird das zukünftig irgendwo zwischen altem Scythe und Rune liegen, mal sehen ...

Ich bin immer noch Fan von Bikes wie dem Wildcard und fahre das zur Not noch ein paar Jahre. Leider gibt es derzeit andere finanzielle Prioritäten, sonst würde ich promt zuschlagen um mir die nächsten 5 bis 10 Jahre Sorglosbiken zu sichern


----------



## Cam-man (2. April 2012)

hast recht!
bottelrocket gibts nicht mehr? 
da gibts doch erst ein neues oder nicht?

aber es stimmt, solche räder sind luxus. die haben schon einen sehr beschränkten einsatzbereich, und das aller aller meiste kann ein gutes enduro eben auch, und für mehr getrickse gibts dann ja noch sowas wie das rampant.
wobei du mir in deinem vergleich fast die kategorie von rampant und wildcard zusammenlegst. 
ich finde auch das mccaul ding eher wie das rampant, das hat ja auch nur 100mm glaub ich.
es geht um freerider mit 130-160 würde ich eher sagen.
wobei was richtige freerider angeht war das wildcard ja ziemlich das einzige mit 160mm...

in den letzten jahren hat sich halt an der vielfältigkeit von den rädern einiges getan mit geometrien usw.
ich hoff dass das rune v2 wirklich die fähigkeiten vom wildcard vereint, 
plus einen etwas effizienteren hinterbau (der vom wildcard is für lange strecken einfach nicht komfortabel genug), eine flachere geo und 160/170mm fw.
mehr federweg wär auch logisch weil ein rad mit 150mm gabel ist im banshee sortiment ja jetzt einfach das spitfire
und schon kann das rad alles was das wildcard konnte, und sogar mehr.

ich werd auch auf ein enduro umsteigen weil ich so einfach mehr trail an einem tag unter die stollen krieg, 
und bei was tauglichem kann ich das genauso aggressiv und auf den gleichen trails runterjagen wie das wildcard jetzt.
das wildcard wir dann mit pike wieder aufgebaut, wenn alles schief geht hat man immer noch das.


----------



## NoStyle (3. April 2012)

Bottlerocket gibt es natürlich noch! Aber vergleich mal die Anzahl der Videos pro Bike bzw. was die Jungs damit fahren: Wo Mike Metzger früher mit dem BR geshreddet ist nimmt er heuer ein Covert ...

Rampant und Wildcard sind schon unterschiedlich: Das Rampant ist klar Slopestyle im aktuellen Sinn, das Wildcard wurde von ihm überholt und erscheint heute als nix halbes und nix ganzes ... allerdings nur wenn man zu sehr an Marketing-Kategorien hängt. Dafür liegen in Enduros die aktuellen und moderneren Gegner bzw. Marktverdränger. Dazu kommt sicherlich, dass in USA oder CAN virtuelle Drehpunkte schicker und more sophisticated sind als Single-Pivots ...

Klar, das Wildcard ist auf die Dauer kein Komfortwunder, dafür wurde es aber auch nicht gebaut. Mit nem Enduro oder AM à la Spitfire wäre ich sicher auch grossteils glücklich. Mir persönlich sind viele Enduros mehrheitlich schon fast wieder zuviel des guten (in Abhängigkeit was man wo fährt) und ein Spitfire fühlt ist auf sprunglastigen Trails leider nicht zu Hause. Dazu kommt eine ganz persönliche Vorliebe: Neben der für mich fast perfekten Geo mag ich einfach Rahmen mit extrem tiefen Oberrohr und jeder Menge Überstandshöhe - das findet man eher selten ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. April 2012)

Da hat banshee wohl bei der letzen Inventur bei Pacific Cycles noch ein paar Frames im Lager gefunden und vermarktet die nun mit der Limited Color-Version. Ist ja auch Ok, der Rahmen und die Möglichkeiten sind schon geil. Ich persönlich würde so eins in "Wild Berry" kaufen....

Kann allerdings immer noch nicht verstehen warum diese Art Bikes so selten gekauft werden. Um die New-School Riege zu befriedigen müßte man doch in der Tat nur den Lenkwinkel etwas abflachen. Ob dagegen ein tieferes Tretlager nun wirklich sooo wichtig ist wissen nur die Götter und die Profis. Mir persönlich ist es immer noch lieber mit dem Pedal nicht so schnell aufzusetzen. Und in schwierigem Gelände bin ich auch dankbar für mehr Beinfreiheit. Auch die Verstellbarkeit des Hinterbaus ist eine feine Sache.

Ist ein neues COMMENCAL AM/SX mit ebenfalls über 3,5kg Rahmengewicht nun wirklich so viel moderner, bzw. besser zu fahren?

Naja, Glückwunsch an den der sich eins sichern kann. Müßte man ja fast auslosen unter allen Interessenten....

Und ein RUNE V2 OHNE Mini-Link würde ich mir evtl. auch noch zulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## factz666 (3. April 2012)

wow, die bunten Wildcards sind top 

Hat jemand von Euch eine Ahnung woher Banshee-Rahmen-Decals zu beziehen sind?

Grüße


----------



## warpax (3. April 2012)

Schick mal eine Mail an den deutschen Vertrieb oder (falls das nichts bringt) an Banshee direkt.


----------



## El Papa (3. April 2012)

Also was die Kategorisierung angeht habe ich meine Schublade gefunden. Mir sind meine drei alten Gefederten Rahmen gerissen, obwohl ich nicht zu den allerhärtesten Fahrern gehöre. Alle nach/innerhalb etwa 5 Jahren.
Ich glaube nicht an die aktuelle AM-Enduro-Welle. Die AMs haben meiner Meinung nach zu viel Federweg und werden nur von wenigen so materialschonend bewegt, daß ein Ableben verhindert wird. Der Rest wird von der Masse entweder sehr schnell auf der Falllinie bergabgefahren, daß die Rahmen bald brechen, oder stehen vor der Eisdiele. Die aktuellen Enduros haben für mich zu viel Federweg. Der Spaß bleibt einfach auf der Strecke, weil technische Sektionen runtergerollt werden. Ich fahre bewußt das 127 mm-Setup um den Untergrund als solchen zu nutzen und zu spüren. Geschwindigkeit spielt für mich keine Rolle. Wer echt Freireiten will benötigt ohnehin mehr als nur 160 mm.
Warten wir es mal ab was auf der Eurobike zu sehen sein wird. Ghost hat ein 4x-Bike als Prototyp laufen, das geht auch in die Richtung, Rose hat ein Slopestyle-Fully mit 120 mm, das passt für mich schon zusammen.
Das mit dem "Pacific hat noch ein paar Rahmen gefunden" glaube ich nicht ganz. Dafür gab es zu viel Anfragen die abgelehnt wurden.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. April 2012)

Ich persönlich finde 180mm für ein Enduro auch viel zu viel. Der Versuch ALLES in ein Superenduro zu packen geht vermutlich doch nicht auf. Ich gebe es ja nur ungern zu, aber bislang scheint tatsächlich nur Nicolai mit dem Helius AM ein Bike im Angebot zu haben, mit dem man wirklich von AM bis zu Light Freeride alles sehr passabel abdecken kann. 4 Federwegseinstellungen am Heck, die Möglichkeit ein Bikepark-taugliches Unterrohr zu verbauen. Individuell wählbare Sitzrohre und Steuerrohre ermöglichen fast alle Winkel und Sitzwünsche. Ich glaube mit so einem Ding geht nur Slopestyle und DH nicht so dolle. Alles andere fluppt - selbst nen Alpencross wird man mit dem Ding vernpünftig fahren können.
Vielleicht irre ich mich auch, aber das Bike scheint für mich DIE eierlegende Wollmilchsau zu sein. Evtl. kommt denen gerade der New-School-Hype etwas in die quere, aber ich glaube die überleben auch das mit ihrem Do-It-All-Bike. Wenns nur net so teuer wär.... 

Und bis zum Lottogewinn fahren wir also weiter das Zweitbeste und freuen uns.


----------



## Cam-man (3. April 2012)

ist doch schwachsinn
lauter einstellerei bedeutet doch noch lange nicht dass das rad auch alles kann was man einstellen kann - ganz im gegenteil. es wird sich sicher nur auf einer einstellung gut fahren
und das nicht nur bei der geo, sondern auch beim fahrwerk. das ist richtig eingestellt auch nur für ein setting gültig.
ist ja beim wildcard genauso, man müsste beim umschrauben vom dämpfer die feder wechseln/luftdruck anpassen, alle einstellungen neu machen und wenns ein gut abgestimmter dämpfer ist müsste man auch den tune ändern...

für mich sind die kandidaten für den besten allrounder einige wenige gut entwickelte enduros mit ca. 160mm fw.
allen voran das mojo HD
und dann das speci enduro, nomad c etc...
... und das sind sicher auch keine räder die nach ein paar jahren rumgegurke den geist aufgeben


----------



## NoStyle (4. April 2012)

Ach Kinners, ich weiss mittlerweile gar nicht mehr wo der gravierende Unterschied zwischen AM oder Light-Freeride sein soll?! Selbst DH wird am Ende auch nur auf nem "Trail" oder "Track" gefahren, nur dass er eventuell deutlich steiler und ausgesetzter ist als der Durchschnitts-Trampelpfad. 

Dieses ganze Kategorisierungs-Pack mich in ne Schublade und Kauf mich-Gedönsel wird mir langsam echt fade.

Zig Einstellungsoptionen an Federweg oder Geo waren in der Vergangenheit oft schon ein fauler Kompromiss und ist es heute noch, da bin ich ganz bei Cam! Zwei vernünftige Federwege sind schon mehr als ausreichend und ja - geht man ins Detail müssen die individuell abgestimmt werden. Geo-Settings sind auch immer ganz toll: 80% fahren dann meistens eh nur in der flachen, machen sich für nen kurzen Parkplatz-Talk aber immer gut ...

Den Schrei nach Haltbarkeit kann ich gut nachvollziehen - 3 Rahmen in 5 Jahren plus den ganzen Garantieabwicklungs-Wiggel sind bestimmt kein Spass. Allerdings muss ein Rahmen nicht gleich 4 kg wiegen, da gibt es genügend Beispiele.

Tatsache ist doch: Das eine für alles gibt es nicht - und wenn haben 10 Leute 10 verschiedene Vorstellungen davon - für den einen das Mojo, für den anderen das Helius AM mit 1000 Optionen und selbigen Aufpreis in Euro, für mich bis auf weiteres nen olles Wildcard. 
Dieser ganze Equipment-Hype wird spätestens dann völlig überbewertet wenn dir ein Best-Ager auf nem echt fies ausgesetztem Tretabschnitt via ranzigem Bulls-HT zeigt wie mans macht - da nützt kein Panzerunterrohr oder 10 spezialgeshimmte Luftkammern im Double-Barrel  

Naja, gottlob bin ich mittlerweile zu Oldschool für die New-School und kann mit dem Zweitbesten prima Spaß haben - für nen fetten 18cm Bulls Softenduro-Alpencrosser reichts leider noch nicht.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. April 2012)

@ cam-man
@ NoStyle

Die Diskussion ist eh Off-Topic und wird nie zu einem allgemeingÃ¼ltigen Konsens fÃ¼hren. Wollte nur kurz noch mal kurz was zu 1000 EinstellmÃ¶glichkeiten am Rad XY sagen.

Ich sehe diese MÃ¶glichkeiten auch nicht so, dass man tÃ¤glich das Setting verÃ¤ndert. Mache ich beim WC ja auch nicht so. Klar muss das alles ordentlich und aufwÃ¤ndig aufeinander abgestimmt werden. Aber man hat zumindest an EINEM Bike viele MÃ¶glichkeiten. Und der eine fÃ¤hrt es in der Regel so und der andere eben so. Und so wie manch einer vor dem Besuch des Bikeparks die LaufrÃ¤der wechselt, ist es sicher auch ne feine Sache mal eben von 127mm auf 165mm zu wechseln. Oder mit einem Handgriff die Kettenstrebe um nen cm zu verschieben. Angeblich bringtÂ´s das jaâ¦.

Letztendlich hat jeder seine Vorstellungen und seinen Favoriten und mit der Wahl der Komponenten kann aus einer AM-Gurke eine Freeride-Waffe werden und umgekehrt. Welche Basis man fÃ¼r sich wÃ¤hlt ist eben Geschmacksache.


Ich kann ganz prima mit dem Zweitbesten leben.....und jetzt will ich hier auch mal wieder tolle Bilder sehen....


----------



## Wieslauftäler (13. April 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild mit alternativer Gabel (ansonsten ist ne Shiver montiert).
Beim Fahrer handelt es sich um den neuen Banshee-Teamfahrer, okay die Sattelstütze muss noch auf seine Größe angepasst werden .


----------



## RZL DZL (13. April 2012)

früh übt sicht! 

Morgen geht es erstmal nach winterberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (13. April 2012)

Sehr geil, wie meiner!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. April 2012)

Steht nun im Bikemarkt
Grund ? neben meinem Dh bike kann ich eher ein enduro gebrauchen für längere touren


----------



## Mr.A (14. April 2012)

alter was'n Aluklotz immer wieder geil


----------



## RZL DZL (16. April 2012)

Wer fährt hier eigentlich noch einen Monarch RC3 Plus (am Wildcard)? Wie fahrt ihr denn so? Wieviel Druck, rebound etc?


----------



## El Papa (16. April 2012)

10,5 bar
compression min
rebound fast komplett auf


----------



## Cam-man (16. April 2012)

rebound auf schnell bei dual flow ist aber eher ein fehler 
probier mal ca. die hälfte... kurz eingewöhnen und schon ists viel besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Papa (18. April 2012)

jut, probier ich mal aus...


----------



## Exxun (19. April 2012)




----------



## NoStyle (19. April 2012)

Geiles Gerät


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. April 2012)

@ Exxun

Sehr cool...


Anbei eine Alternative KeFü....hatte 6 Wochen Lieferzeit.......bin gespannt....Der Umwerfer sieht übrigens nur auf dem Bild so schräg aus. Er steht ungefähr 90 Grad zur Kettenstrebe. Aber ich werde wohl trotzdem zwei Kettenglieder wieder einfügen und die Spannung ein wenig rausnehmen....hoffe das ist nicht kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Cam-man (19. April 2012)

wieso, die spannung ist doch der ganze sinn der sache
so lange in der kombination mittleres blatt auf niedrigstem ( -> 32t? ) ritzel sowie eingefedertem hinterbau das schaltwerk nicht abreisst ist die spannung optimal
also in dem beschriebenen szenario sollte der käfig ruhig waagrecht stehen
so wie mir das auf dem bild aussieht (ist ja fast die kombination die ich beschrieben hab, und die kettenlängung ist beim wildcard nicht soo besonders ausschlaggebend, erst recht bei 130mm) kann da sogar einiges rausgenommen werden


----------



## NoStyle (19. April 2012)

Im Zweifel mal den Dämpfer von der Wippe lösen, im kleinsten und größten Gang den Hinterbau voll einfedern lassen und dann schauen wie das Schaltwerk steht. Ich hatte anfangs die Kette auch minimal zu kurz und bekanntlich kommt nach "zu kurz" oder "zu fest" eben "ab" ...


----------



## Cam-man (19. April 2012)

dämpfer lösen brauchts doch gar nicht, da verschenkt man ja kettenlänge
luft raus/feder raus ist ganz exakt 
aber sonst hab ichs doch genau so beschrieben, ok gut viel zu kompliziert


----------



## NoStyle (19. April 2012)

Doch doch, Deine Beschreibung war schon voll ok 
Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass der Unterschied zwischen vollem Durchschlag und voll eingefedert (mit ausgehangenem Dämpfer) nicht so gross ist wie man vielleicht glaubt. Zwischen Druckstreben-Yoke und Sitzrohr bleiben mit Dämpfer nur wenige mm Platz. Ich habe Kettenlänge und Umwerferhöhe beim Aufbau genau so montiert und alles passte direkt perfekt 
Denke aber das die Kettenlänge von Kalkhoffpink genau richtig ist!


----------



## z1freerider666 (20. April 2012)

so, hab mal noch nen neues video vom spitfire in Aktion gemacht 


wenn das Wetter am we schlecht sein sollte werde ich dann auch mal nen Erfahrungsbericht von dem rahmen schreiben


----------



## RZL DZL (21. April 2012)

Schönes Video!! bekomm ich direkt Lust, loszufahren. Leider bin ich sooo im eimer :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## owlschredder (21. April 2012)

Hier mal meins: 




Bei Gelegenheit kommt mal ein bessers Foto...es regnet grad 

Banshee Wildcard 2010 Gr.L
Gabel: Marzocchi 55 CR 2012
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0 2010
Laufräder: Mavic Deetraks 2010
Reifen: Maxxis Crossmark
Kurbel: MRP Cambercrank
Pedal: NS Aerial Pro
Kefü: Sixpack
Schaltwerk: SRAM X7 shortcage
Shifter: SRAM X9
Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR
Sattel, Griffe, Vorbau : Nukeproof

Gewicht: ca. 15,4 Kg mit Alltagsbereifung , ca.16 mit Bikepark-Bereifung


----------



## RZL DZL (21. April 2012)

Sehr schön!!  Das gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut 


Edit: Ich hoffe, es ist in Ordnung, dass ich das Bild in dem "porn-short-travel-"-Fred gepackt habe...


----------



## slidedown (21. April 2012)

Geiles Teil. Viel Spass damit. Noch recht neu oder schon damit gefahren?
Apropos, ist das die Sixpack Yakuza? Wollt ich mir evtl. auch holen. Taugt die was?


----------



## owlschredder (21. April 2012)

Danke, habs bis jetzt nur eingerollt..nächstes We gehts dann mal nach Winterberg.
Die Sixpack Yakuza taugt, einstellbar über Spacer, Verarbeitung/Gewicht (ca.160g) und Funktion gehen voll in Ordnung.


----------



## slidedown (21. April 2012)

Cool, danke. Na dann viel Spass beim fliegen und shredden. Bei uns ist das Wetter leider seit 2 Wochen mehr als Bescheiden und mein sch**ßwetter-hardtail liegt in allen Einzelteilen im Zimmer herum und wartet auf ne Lackierung. Die Yakuza wär fürs hardtail. Meinst ich könnt Probleme kriegen wegen den Aufnahmen fürs kleine Kettenblatt? Hab irgendwie kein Bock die Dinger abzuflexen.

Sorry, ich weiß, Galerie, aber ich hab immer noch keine cam


----------



## RZL DZL (21. April 2012)

Flex niemals die Kettenblattschrauben-Gewinde weg. Ich bereue es etwas bei meiner xt, auch wenn ich es nicht brauche... :/


----------



## slidedown (21. April 2012)

Ja, klar. Wär echt ne Schande die Stylo Oct so zu verunstalten. Außerdem, vllt. brauch ich se doch noch. Ist das rote bike in Deinem Album das Gleiche wie das Weiße? Hast Du das selber umlackiert? Btw. wie fährt sich der Surge Rahmen so? Hab ich auch schon in Betracht gezogen aber ich glaube mir wäre er etwas zu lang.


----------



## RZL DZL (21. April 2012)

PN, weil zu sehr OT


----------



## NoStyle (22. April 2012)

Das Wildcard vom owlschredder ist einfach nur geil 
z1freerider666, mal wieder schöner Film. Macht echt Lust aufs Fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## owlschredder (22. April 2012)

Danke, 

Falls wer Interesse hat den Rahmen zu tauschen ( Biete L, suche M), Pm an mich


----------



## slidedown (22. April 2012)

Ja, leider scheint's ihm nicht zu passen, da er den Rahmen schon wieder loswerden will.
Falls noch einer ein Wildcard braucht: http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=24_33

ups, einen tick zu spät


----------



## Ischi (22. April 2012)

Schickes Video, Bericht zum Rahmen würde mich interessieren...

das Wildcard ist auch nice...

Da am WE doch schönes Wetter war, ein kleines Bildchen (brauche dringend nen FullyFace gegen die Gesichtsausdrücke  )


----------



## RZL DZL (23. April 2012)

Schickes Bild


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. April 2012)

Ja, sieht cool aus...ich hoffe es gibt auch bald mal Action-Bilder von mir....

Ich bin übrigens ganz glücklich mit der c.guide v.02 Kettenführung. Installation sehr easy, auch wenn ich die Imbus-Schraube etwas mickrig finde - die "franzt" meiner Meinung nach schnell aus. Aber  sie funktinoiert soweit recht ordentlich und ist in der Tat nahezu unhörbar. Selbst auf Asphalt nerven keine Schleifgeräusche.

Ende Mai kann ich mehr sagen, wenn ich die ersten Gehversuche in Winterberg gemacht habe...


----------



## cdF600 (27. April 2012)

Hätte mal ne Frage an die Banshee-Kenner hier!
Lassen sich mit dem Wildcard noch einigermaßen anständig Touren fahren (max. 1500hm)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. April 2012)

@cdF600

Kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten. Grundsätzlich bietet das Wildcard recht viele Einstellmöglichkeiten und lässt sich mit etwas Geldeinsatz auch unter 15kg aufbauen. Der Lenkwinkel ist mit 67/68 Grad nicht zu flach und der Sitzwinkel mit 73/74 Grad eignet sich durchaus zum Touren. 

Ich benutze mein "L" für Touren und Endurofahrten und habe es dafür mit Luftfederung, leichten Felgen und Conti MK II Reifen aufgebaut. Wiegt jetzt knapp 15,5 kg.

Einziger Nachteil ist das extrem kurze Sattelrohr, wofür ich mir speziell aus Ami-Land eine Gravity-Dropper mit 450mm Länge bestellt habe. Alles was kürzer ist lässt mit 189cm Körpergröße nicht mehr genug Beinstreckung zu.

Insgesamt kann ich dem Wildcard so aufgebaut eine gute Tourentauglichkeit zusprechen.


----------



## NoStyle (27. April 2012)

Man sollte immer bedenken dass das Wildcard ein Slopestyle/Freerider ist, mit entsprechendem Charakter, Handling und Federweg, kein AM/Endurobike! Man kann sogar recht gut Touren damit fahren, muss aber unter Umständen ein paar Kompromisse in Kauf nehmen:

- Der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer ist zwischen 200 und 700 Gramm schwerer als derzeitige Enduros, also nix für Gewichtsfetischisten.
- Die Federung ist tendenziell progressiv und straff effizient. AM/Enduros sind je nach dem linearer und plüschiger, sind also etwas komfortabler.
- Das Sitzrohr ist sehr kurz, eventuell erreicht man nicht den idealen Sattelauszug.

Wer Touren nicht als Haupteinsatz hat, sondern gerne auch mal lokale Sprungspots, derbe Singletrails oder Parks befährt, findet in dem Bike einen sehr guten und zuverlässigen Allrounder für alles, da sich das Wildcard sehr vielseitig aufbauen lässt. 
Wer hauptsächlich doch fast nur Touren fährt, ist mit einem handelsüblichen AM/Enduro eigentlich besser bedient.

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## cdF600 (27. April 2012)

Ok, Danke für die präzise Beschreibung. Damit kann ich das WC etwas besser einordnen. Mir gefällt der Rahmen optisch ausserordentlich gut.
Ich könnte mir den mit einer absenkbaren Lyrik und 2-Fach als Freerideorientiertes Enduro vorstellen, das auch mal einen Bikeparkeinsatz mit Bravour besteht. Gewicht spielt jetzt nicht so die Rolle!


----------



## NoStyle (27. April 2012)

Genau so ist es. Schau Dir mal die Aufbauten der Rider hier an - mehrheitlich entsprechen sie genau Deiner Beschreibung 

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. April 2012)

Die Tour mit dem WC ist damit wohl aus dem Rennen...

I LIKE!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. April 2012)

Jetzt hab ich mich doch dazu entschlossen den SQLab 611 active Sattel auszuprobieren und heute das erste mal eine Mini-Tour (10km) damit gemacht. Merkwürdigerweise sitze ich da irgendwie viel weiter hinten als mit dem alten 604er. Dabei habe ich den 604er soweit hinten wie möglich gehabt und den 611er jetzt viel weiter vorne angeschraubt. Noch weiter vorne wäre nix. Könnte jetzt den Vorbau wieder nen cm kürzer brauchen und vielleicht doch auf den Kompromiss mit 80mm gehen. (Vorher 70mm jetzt 90mm)


----------



## NoStyle (27. April 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Die Tour mit dem WC ist damit wohl aus dem Rennen...
> 
> I LIKE!


Check ich net ?!?

Zu den Sätteln fällt mir nichts ein, aber 90 mm Vorbau ist eh schon recht lang, oder? War der 70 mm Vorbau nix?

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. April 2012)

@NoStyle

 der Kollege *cdF600* spricht in der letzten mail von *"....Freerideorientiertes Enduro vorstellen, das auch mal einen Bikeparkeinsatz mit Bravour besteht..."*

Gefragt hatte er aber nach tourentauglichkeit. Ergo ist nach unseren Beschreibungen nich´ mehr viel übrig mit Touren.

Nee, 70mm war irgendwie zu kurz, zumindest mit dem alten "Standard-Sattel". Da waren die 90mm recht angenehm. Werd jetzt erst noch mal testhalber den 70er dran machen...


----------



## Ischi (27. April 2012)

Enduro ist doch auch touren ...man fährt von A nach B, bergauf und bergab mit möglichst vielen Trails dazwischen. Also ne Tour, nur halt nicht die, die Mutti fährt...

Ich klink mich auch mal kurz ein, von der Geometrie und dem Hinterbau her eignet sich das Wildcard auf jedenfall zum "touren". Auch einiges an HM gehen damit. Man muss halt kurz genuge Beine haben , für das kurze Sitzrohr. Bei mir passts bei 1,81m Körpergröße und 80cm Schrittlänge mit ner 400er Sütze sehr gut. Und das Gewicht ist halt nicht ohne.
Ansonsten, prima do-it-all Bikeparktouren-Bike


----------



## slidedown (28. April 2012)

Ich fahr einen S Rahmen, bin 172cm groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 84cm. Mit ner 400er setback
Sattelstütze komme ich auf die optimale Pedalierhöhe und gemütliche Touren sind damit überhaupt
kein Problem. Das Gewicht von 15,7kg ist halt, naja, nicht so ganz optimal. Dafür pedaliert sich das
Wildcard im sitzen wie ein hardtail. Kein Wippen, nix.
Hab gerade ne cam ausgeliehen bekommen  Am Montag gibts Bilder. Schönes bike-Wochenende allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZL DZL (30. April 2012)

Ich glaub, ich hatte schonmal gefragt, aber vergessen wie die Antwort war: Was für eine ISCG hat der WC-Rahmen von 2008?


----------



## NoStyle (30. April 2012)

05!
Langsam solltest Du die HP von Banshee aber mal kennenlernen


----------



## RZL DZL (30. April 2012)

Ja, aber das Sattelrohr hat von 2008 einen anderen Durchmesser, weswegen ich hier noch eine Sattelstütze rumliegen habe.


----------



## Cam-man (30. April 2012)

haha deswegen hab ich auch schon ne falsche gekauft


----------



## RZL DZL (30. April 2012)

Solange ISCG 05 stimmt, bin ich zufrieden. Brauch noch wer ne Sattelstütze?


----------



## Cam-man (30. April 2012)

hab auch das 08er, 05 stimmt


----------



## RZL DZL (30. April 2012)

m(_ _)m 
danke allen beteiligten


----------



## factz666 (30. April 2012)

Planst du ne neue Kettenführung? Welches Modell hast im Sinn?


----------



## RZL DZL (1. Mai 2012)

In erster Linie plan ich etwas leichteres und hoffe auf ein gutes Angebot im Bikemarkt.
Mir schwebt soetwas wie e.thirteen LG1 oder LS1 vor, aber ich muss mich nochmal umhören...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topball (1. Mai 2012)

Sers. Bin vlt am überlegen ein banshee DH zu holen. hab grad ein supreme v2 und ich such grad eins wo nicht so matrial mortent ist. Wie sieht es da mit den lagern aus und den anderen teilen? Sind die schnell ausgeschlagen und so? Würd mich freun wenn ihr mich wenn weiter helfen würdet.


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Mai 2012)

Meins schon wieder 




bagger & banshee von fibbs79 auf Flickr




bagger & banshee von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Cam-man (1. Mai 2012)

zum thema kettenführung: 
bleib am besten bei deiner auswahl!
es gibt nichts praktischeres, schöneres und sichereres als die lg1/ls1!
einmal das geld ausgeben und für immer ruhe haben, das ist es mir immer wieder sowas von wert
hatte mit anderen führungen nur probleme...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Mai 2012)

WAs heißt Banshee dh ? MEinst du das legend oder das scythe ? Oder gar ein scream ? verkaufe noch eins


----------



## NoStyle (1. Mai 2012)

Ich weiss nicht genau was ein Banshee DH ist, aber das Legend MK II könnte das richtige für Dich sein. Keine Ahnung ob die Legend-Rider hier oft reinschauen, deshalb stell die Frage auch mal im Banshee Legend MK II-Thread.

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Mai 2012)

BEvor ich jetzt das ganze Forum durch forste frag ich lieber mal , gibt es ein Banshee scream thread ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (1. Mai 2012)

hallo, ich hätte ne kurze frage an alle rune, spitfire und rampant fahrer. hat jemand die deutschen herstellerbezeichnungen oder bestellnummern der igus buchsen für die rahmen? ich würd sie gern dirket über igus.de bestellen weils einfach günstiger ist...
vielen dank schonmal

Main Pivot	        2x	LFM-1517-17
Chainstay Pivot	2x	LFM-1214-17
Rocker Pivot	2x	LFM-1214-17
Seat Stay Pivot	4x	WFM-0810-04


----------



## NoStyle (1. Mai 2012)

Style, irgendwo waren die mal alle gelistet, leider finde ich das nicht mehr :-(
Wie immer: Schreib Banshee an und lass Dir die genauen Bezeichnungen geben.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (1. Mai 2012)

ich hatte sie auch iwo mal gesehen und nicht gespeichert... 
ich schreib keith mal, der freut sich  
danke trotzdem


----------



## Cam-man (1. Mai 2012)

keine ahnung vielleicht hilft das ja...
http://www.who-sells-it.com/cy/igus-4074/plastic-bearings-20228/page-161-fullsize.html


----------



## cdF600 (2. Mai 2012)

@Ischi: Genau solche Touren meinte ich. Bei uns liegen die einzelnen Spots ziemlich verteilt. Wenn man die miteinander verbindet ergibt das eine Tour mit deftigen Abfahrten dazwischen. Ab und zu fahr ich die 20km zum nächstgelegenen Bikepark. Das ist eine geile Tour über super Singletrails mit einiger derben Anstiegen dazwischen. Das muß eben alles mit einem Bike machbar sein.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (7. Mai 2012)

hat irgendjemand doch aktuelle deutsche bezeichnungen der du bushings?? über igus.de findet man leider nichts was passend wäre...


----------



## Condor (7. Mai 2012)

Die Nummern sind die gleichen, nur das Material (erster der 3 Buchstaben) scheint hier anders bezeichnet zu sein.

"L" müsste hier "W" sein. F steht für die Form und M für metrisch.

Hab mir von Igus auch erst vor paar Wochen einen Satz fürs Spitfire schicken lassen.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (7. Mai 2012)

merci, das w hilft mir richtig weiter. bei lfm 1517-17
l steht eig für l280, f steht für flange, m für metrisch
15 für innen, 17 für außen und nach dem bindestrich für die länge


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Mai 2012)

Ringe noch mit der entscheidung "für" oder "gegen" Den Rahmen ..... und die gabel ......werd mal am wochenende sofern zeit vorhanden mal die laufräder vom Orange rein hängen


----------



## teatimetom (12. Mai 2012)

wenn Bansee SCream (V2 ?) dann richtige Doppelbrücke, nicht son neumodernen SC Plunder 
Marzocchi würde evtl besser passen oder Boxxer auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Mai 2012)

Ich finde den Rahmen ja ganz geil...aber die farblich passenden Komponenten sind nicht so einfach....das geht mit schwarz besser...


----------



## san_andreas (12. Mai 2012)

Finds ganz geil mit SC !


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Mai 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Finds ganz geil mit SC !



Klaro, Totem passt schon...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Mai 2012)

WARUM nicht SC ?DAS ding ist umWerfer kompatibel , Radstand ist verstellbar sowie der Federweg , nur weil man es immer nur mit hucker aufbauten sieht heißt das ja nicht DAS eine SC schlecht war . War selber skeptisch aber habe heute mal die leichten laufräder vom Orange eingebaut die dann auch drin bleiben . ICh bin begeistert


----------



## NoStyle (12. Mai 2012)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Ringe noch mit der entscheidung "für" oder "gegen" Den Rahmen ..... und die gabel ......


Ich würde mir die Frage beantworten, was Du mit dem Bike fahren möchtest. 
Ich konnte das Scream eines Bike-Mates oft genug fahren und meiner Meinung nach ist das ein reiner Bergab-Prügel, mit Betonung auf Prügel. Bergauf gewinnt man keinen Blumentopf, in der Ebene ein echter Panzer und für Sprünge brauchte man verdammt viel Geschwindigkeit um überhaupt abzuheben. Für mich das Synonym für "Streeten" back in the Days, z.B. Treppenmoshen am Kölner Schokomuseum, ohne Rücksichtnahme auf späteren Altersruhestand. 

Dazu trägt er noch klar die Handschrift von Pippin Osborne: Gnadenlos radikal in jeder Beziehung. Leider auch mit radikalem Übersetzungsverhältniss der Kinematik von ca. 1 zu 4 - der Rahmen war ein echter Dämpferkiller und eigentlich war nur der große Federweg brauchbar, die anderen beiden Murks und ziemlich unsensibel. Ich habe schon so manchen früheren Luftdämpfer platzen gesehen, aber nen Stahldämpfer zu sprengen muss man erst mal schaffen. Die aktuellen Banshees sind dagegen in einer anderen Dimension ...

Als Gabel geht eine Totem schon klar, allerdings wäre ne gute alte Shiver oder Monster "standesgemäßer". 

Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe suchst Du was enduro-mäßiges. Das würde ich mir mit dem Scream allerdings nicht antun!

Leeven Jrooß
NoStyle


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Mai 2012)

DANKe nostyle für diesen kleinen Bericht .... ICh muss ja sagen das ist mein 2tes scream.  ALte Hasen werden meinen rot weiße bomber noch kennen mit Monster dw und gazzaloddi dieses möchte ich mal Art untypisch aufbauen mit air , umWerfer und Teleskop stütze


----------



## teatimetom (12. Mai 2012)

Dann Feuer frei, spricht nix dagegen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Mai 2012)

wird gemacht, hier wie angedroht !








so hier mal ein testaufbau mit den laufrädern vom Orange , lenker und vorbau sind aus den stinky zeiten und sind nur fürs foto drauf
ein bischen was zur geo , lenkwinkel 66° Sitzwinkel 69° (selbst gemessen) Tretlager 400mm 
So wie es hier zu sehen ist schon 14kg , und das mit den Leichten laufrädern


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Mai 2012)

Dann schau mal zu dass das Ding unter 20kg bleibt sonst darfst Du in Winterberg nicht mehr in den Lift...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Mai 2012)

ein witz ? mit dem lift ?
Eigentlich war unter 18kg geplant aber das wird wohl nix , selbst mit Air


----------



## Deleted 28330 (12. Mai 2012)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> ein witz ? mit dem lift ?
> Eigentlich war unter 18kg geplant aber das wird wohl nix , selbst mit Air



quatsch, früher bin da such mit meinem scream gefahren. das ding war defintiv über 20 kilo.


----------



## Matthias247 (13. Mai 2012)

Ist das Ziel denn das schwerste luftgefederte Enduro der Welt zu bauen?
Sorry, der Plan hört sich ziemlich seltsam an.
Und die Geometrie die da rauskommt hört sich jetzt auch nicht gerade nach viel Spaß an.

Ich würds entweder verkaufen oder so aufbauen wie sichs für ein Scream gehört (und dann halt von Garagen droppen oder was man auch immer damit macht )


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Mai 2012)

ich habe nicht mehr vor daraus ein enduro zu machen , sondern einen freerider .... und es wird kein Hucker aufbau werden davon hatte ich schon ein scream


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. Mai 2012)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> ein witz ? mit dem lift ?
> Eigentlich war unter 18kg geplant aber das wird wohl nix , selbst mit Air



Ich hab jetzt nicht verstanden was Du mit dem Post meinst, aber ich hab im Winterberg Thread gehört, dass die da ein 20kg Limit setzen wollen, weil es den Angestellten beim Be- Entladen der Bikes am Lift zu heavy wird.
Wollte nämlich die nächste Woche mal 2 Tage nach Winterberg und hab mich da ein bischen umgehört.


----------



## NoStyle (13. Mai 2012)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> ... Eigentlich war unter 18kg geplant aber das wird wohl nix , selbst mit Air ...


Stimmt, Dein rotes Scream ist mir noch bekannt. Ich dachte das wäre noch der Rahmen, nur silber umlackiert. 
Sub 18 kg sind doch nicht unmöglich?! Die fehlenden Anbauteile dürften keine 4 kg auf die Waage bringen, oder?
Finde es mit Totem schon gut - ist eben ein feister Freerider alter Schule - also why not ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Mai 2012)

ZWar das gleiche ModellJahr aber ein neuer rahmen , das alte hatte ich für 500 verkauft gehabt


----------



## dh-fabrikk (20. Mai 2012)

Neue Gabel und einige neue Parts für 2012:


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Mai 2012)

IST das scythe so schlecht oder warum sieht man davon nie eins ?


----------



## Matthias247 (20. Mai 2012)

Das dürfte im wesentlichen dran liegen das die Dinger hierzulande einfach nicht verkauft werden. Und es hat einfach nicht so nen hohen porn faktor wie ein Legend, so dass es weniger importiert wird.
Außerdem ists halt auch kein klassischer Freerider, und sowas ist mittlerweile auch die absolute Nischensparte.


----------



## NoStyle (21. Mai 2012)

Gut gesagt! Solche 18 bis 20cm Big-Bikes sind schon sehr eindimensional einsetzbar. Der Vorteil beim Scythe wäre allerdings, das man einen kürzen Dämpfer einbauen kann, für etwas downsizing ...


----------



## mherweg (23. Mai 2012)

Moin!
trage mich mit dem Gedanken ein Spitfire zu kaufen und möchte mal probesitzen / fahren / anschauen. Leider hab ich keinen Händler in und um Köln gefunden.
Wer hat eins in L das ich mir mal anschauen könnte????

Bin auch für aktualisierte Bezugstipps für einen günstigen Rahmen dankbar.

Grazie und beste Grüße
Markus


Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Mr.A (23. Mai 2012)

frag mal bei mountainbikes net


----------



## Exxun (26. Mai 2012)

update:


----------



## MOob (26. Mai 2012)

Hätte jemand Interesse an nem Scythe Rahmen M 2010 inkl. DHX 5.0 und Steuersatz NC 17 Imperator 1 1/8 - 1 1/2 für tapered Gabeln?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Mai 2012)

Interesse ja , Geld nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## factz666 (26. Mai 2012)

Schönes Legend, v.a. mit den passenden Gabel Decals


----------



## BomBer2012 (29. Mai 2012)

Sagt mal, wieso sind die Lieferzeiten vom Banshee AMP so grottenschlecht?

Warte über 1 Monat auf ihn.


LG
BomBer


----------



## NoStyle (29. Mai 2012)

Banshee ist eine winzige Company, stellt vielleicht 1500 Rahmen in nem guten Verkaufsjahr her - ist also gut möglich dass gerade eine Charge AMPs in der Produktion, aber nicht auf Lager ist - also Geduld haben.

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## BomBer2012 (29. Mai 2012)

Achso okay, dann ist das verständlich. Ich habe vollen Respekt vor dieser Firma, denn diese Rahmen gefallen mir einfach 1A. Von so manchen großen Herstellern halte ich meist nicht so viel.

LG
BomBer


----------



## NoStyle (29. Mai 2012)

Ist sicher kein Trost für Dich, aber ich habe aufs Wildcard fast 3 Monate lang fingernägelkauend gewartet ... 
Keine Sorge, er kommt!


----------



## BomBer2012 (29. Mai 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich einen "Vertreiber" für Deutschland?

Wie bist du mit dem Wildcard zufrieden?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. Mai 2012)

Wildcard is einfach nur geil.
NoStyle und ich habe auf unseren gerade erst Altenberg gerockt.
Echte Schande dass das nicht mehr gebaut wird. Nur noch Restbestände in "M" und "S" verfügbar soweit ich weiß. Aber NoStyle weiß da sicher noch mehr...würde ich jederzeit wieder kaufen...


----------



## Bierliebhaber (29. Mai 2012)

naja, wildcard wird ja wieder aufgelegt für 50stück, mal sehen ob keith n v2 bringt... es ist auch grad ein proto fertig geworden von banshee aber keith sagt nicht was es ist. jemand ne info?


----------



## NoStyle (29. Mai 2012)

BomBer2012 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen "Vertreiber" für Deutschland?
> 
> Wie bist du mit dem Wildcard zufrieden?


Deutscher Vertrieb für Banshee ist Shock-Therapy.

Zum Wildcard habe ich hier und anderswo schon alles gesagt. Bitte nicht für übel nehmen wenn ich langsam die Lust verliere mich zu wiederholen. 
Check mal bitte in der Suchfunktion, da habe ich mich seit 2008 zum Wildcard feucht-fröhlich ausgelassen. 

Unterm Strich: Für mich seitdem das beste Bike in meinem Besitz, in Abhängigkeit was und wo man fährt. Mir hat es in vielerlei Hinsicht die Augen geöffnet über "was man gerne hätte" und "was man tatsächlich (nur) braucht" - das habe ich gerade gestern beim gemeinsamen Ride mit kalkhoffpink mal wieder feststellen dürfen! Mich killt es in der fünften Saison immer wieder und tue mich echt so richtig richtig schwer das in ferner Zukunft zu ersetzen - ein Nachfolger ist nicht in Sicht. 

Warum man das aus der Palette genommen hat und das Scythe behält ist mir schleierhaft, aber am Ende zählen vermutlich nackte Verkaufszahlen, da tun sich solche Shorttravel-Freerider derzeit eher schwer, oder man hat Marktanteile an NS-Bikes zu verschenken. 
Ob die 50 Stück (oder mehr) tatsächlich in Produktion gehen weiss ich nicht, habe noch nix gehört. Den Traum vom Wildcard V2 habe ich mir mittlerweile abgeschminkt. 
Ich habe auf mtbr.com was von einem Proto gelesen. War glaube ich ein Spitfire mit neuem KS-Link (Prime-Hinterbau). Wenn der KS-Link "besser" funktioniert bzw. Vorteile bietet, macht ein Umstellen der gesamten Fully-Palette auf diesen Hinterbau auch Sinn, zumindest in der AM/Enduro-Riege wie Spitfire, Prime und  Rune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (29. Mai 2012)

hab in pinkbike schonmal geschrieben dass ich gern ein rune mit 170mm fw, flacher geo, wildcard genen und dem prime-link hätte 
gut das wird aber wohl nichts damit zu tun haben 

gibts fotos?
vielleicht ists ja auch was mit dem rune v2.0 ?!


----------



## Bierliebhaber (29. Mai 2012)

keith lässt nichts raus, auch noch keine bilder. denke es wird n spitty oder ein rune mit ks (also short link) sein. we will see


----------



## Cam-man (30. Mai 2012)

ist ja im prinzip ein legend ohne wanne 
gefällt mir auf jeden fall sehr gut das system
müsst ich aber nur mal testfahren bevor das ne möglichkeit für ende 2013 wird, da ich bei nem 2. rad schon gern mehr effizienz als das ultrastraffe wildcard hätte
und testen wird da schon schwer werden...
und die parallel-link banshees ja anscheinend auch sehr straff sind

wo hast du die infos eigentlich her?


----------



## Cam-man (30. Mai 2012)

neue site online 

http://www.bansheebikes.ca/

mich wunderts dass die wildcard features etc. noch nicht oben sind, wenn das wirklich gleich wär würden die ja nur das alte zeug hochladen müssen wie bei den anderen modellen...
das mit der site hab ich auch auf pinkbike geschrieben, die hören auf mich!


----------



## Bierliebhaber (30. Mai 2012)

@cam-man
meinst du mich mit der vermutung zum short link rune bzw. spitty? 
würde sich abzeichnen, aber natürlich nur geraten. hier erwarte ich einfach den großten markt, daher denke ich das keith hierfür zuerst was neues bringt...

danke für den link, ich wollt keith für meine bachelorarbeit anbieten die seite neu zu machen, verdammt


----------



## NoStyle (30. Mai 2012)

Ich habe das per Zufall im Banshee-Forum auf mtbr.com gelesen, entweder in einem Prime- oder Spitfire-Thread. Dort war die Rede von einem Spitty mit KS-Link (wie Prime).
Ob das am Ende alles stimmt weiss ich nicht und Fotos gab es leider auch nicht.

Und ob die am Ende auch so straff sind bleibt abzuwarten. Die Progressionen von Wildcard oder Spitfire sind schon gut, nur das Hinterbauten mit virtuellem Drehpunkt noch sensibler ansprechen und damit spürbar komfortabler über den gesamten Federweg sind.
Ausserdem ist die komplette Lagerung überarbeitet worden und unterscheidet sich zu den bisherigen Kugellagerungen. Laut Prime-Testern ist jetzt null Widerstand im System und läuft absolut leicht. Beim Wildcard z.B. ist durch die Washers immer etwas Widerstand in den Gelenken - wenn die entfallen würden wäre das sicherlich noch sensibler im Ansprechen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (30. Mai 2012)

die neue site ist ganz in ordnung, aber bis auf die aktualität nicht unbedingt eine verbesserung zur alten...

das ansprechen ist nichtmal ein problem denke ich, sondern eher das überrollverhalten bei hindernissen, da könnte es etwas plusher sein
und vor allem die krasse verhärtung vom hinterbau bei kettenzug
beim enduro muss man halt pausenlos bergab oder in der ebene mit geschwindigkeit oder zum beschleunigen durch wurzelfelder pedalieren 
das liegt ja grundsätzlich am konzept vom abgestützten eingelenker, wie sich die parallel-links da verhalten kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## NoStyle (30. Mai 2012)

Die Kinematik vom Wildcard ist eher für dicke Schläge oder Sprünge ausgelegt, darf man nie vergessen! Sicher könnte man das etwas plusher konstruieren, war aber vermutlich bei dem Einsatzgebiet nicht gewollt. Auf Sprüngen oder in Anliegern oder bergauf sackt es dafür nicht weg, ist aber trotzdem reichlich sensibel und über Wurzeln zu pedalieren finde ich überhaupt nicht problematisch - mache ich auf meinen Touren oft genug. 

Mein Eindruck von Mini-Links wie VPP oder Maestro ist, dass kleine bis mittlere Schläge stärker gefiltert werden. Besonders die kleineren merkt man kaum, weshalb sich manche dieser Hinterbauten für mich etwas "tot" anfühlen, dafür aber reichlich Komfort bieten. Das Wildcard federt auch bei kleineren Schlägen, gibt den Federweg aber nicht so schnell frei, deshalb fühlt es sich vermutlich straffer und deutlich direkter an. Ob das jetzt nur am Ansprechverhalten oder am gesamten Kinematik-Tuning liegt kann ich nicht sagen, denn auch bei abgestützen Eingelenkern gibt es starke Unterschiede ...

Die krasse Verhärtung bei Kettenzug merke ich persönlich nicht, im Gegensatz zu Mini-Links ist da null Pedalrückschlag, weder auf nem 22er, noch auf nem 32er, 36er oder 44er Kettenblatt. Bei virtuellen Drehpunkten ist der Kettenzug offensichtlich ein viel stärkerer Bestandteil der Kinematik als bei abgestützten Eingelenkern, da Mini-Links oft nur in einem definierten Sag antriebsneutral sind. Bei größeren Kettenblättern relativiert sich das aber. Ist zumindest meine "Erfahrung" ...

Du hast doch Kontakte zu Ibis Mojo Fahrern, da würde ich doch prompt mal vergleichen und eigene Eindrücke sammeln.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Mai 2012)

Mir kommt kein Mini-Link ins Haus! Nach den ganzen Meldungen über gebrochene Links beim Reign X und meinem Fahr-Eindruck beim Reign X und Intense UZZI ist mir das viel zu soft. Ich bin ganz glücklich über das straffe Feedback vom Wildcard. Allerdings bin ich auch noch mit 50 Sachen über längere Wurzelteppiche gepfiffen. Ich persönlich brauch "noch" keine Federung die jeden Kieselstein wegsaugt....


----------



## Cam-man (30. Mai 2012)

@NoStyle: der erste part ist genau wie ich das empfinde!
hast es eindeutig geschafft besser auszudrÃ¼cken 

das mit dem kettenzug merk ich auch nur im 165mm setting, wenn man da in den trail reinpedaliert und da wurzeln sind spricht's da kaum noch an
aber da meine lyrik jetzt in den letzten 3 monaten 3 mal bei den unfÃ¤higen leuten von sport-import war und es immer nur schlimmer wurde fahr ich seit einiger zeit wieder nur pike und 130mm.  
(end of story: eine 2012er lyrik ist kostenlos auf dem weg zu mir  )
definitiv die unauffÃ¤lligere einstellung, da stÃ¶rt mich viel weniger... 
werd wohl wenn die lyrik wieder da ist nur noch 170/130 fahren

das mojo scheint eben gerade dieses verspielte vom wildcard mit etwas mehr effizienz perfekt zu vereinbaren... wobei ich noch keins gefahren bin!
allein von der anlenkung ist's ja das gleiche wie der KS-link, nur ist es eben ein DW-link und da ist ja die raderhebungskurve und kennlinie patentiert
das lÃ¤sst sich wohl also beides nicht miteinander vergleichen

@Kalkhoffpink: der maestro hinterbau sowie das intense und santa cruz VPP 
(welche Ã¼brigens beide was anderes als maestro, dw-link und vf4b etc sind: hier genannte sind parallel-links, bewegen sich also beide auf einer kreisbahn. VPP drehen sich beide hebel in die entgegengesetzte richtung) 
sind beides beispiele fÃ¼r extrasofte hinterbauten.
das wird bei den dw-links und dem vf4b von banshee sicher nicht so sein
und das plus an effizienz will ich einfach weil ich in zukunft bisschen auf enduro-rennen unterwegs sein will und bei 40km singletrails in renntempo macht das definitiv sinn
das wildcard bleibt eh fÃ¼r immer 

und nochmal was fÃ¼r alle Ã¼ber die gerÃ¼chte:


> _The rear suspension design on the Prime appears to be a little different, could you explain a little about what is going on there? Can we expect to see that on future versions of current frame models?_
> 
> Keith: The KS Link design is essentially a short link 4 bar design, much like the VF4B design we use currently. However, since the rear shock is driven by the rear triangle directly it reduces a lot of pivot forces, which means that the bearings will last longer and the frame can be lighter without sacrificing stiffness and strength.
> 
> ...





> _Can we expect to see a Banshee 650B trail shredder in the futureâsomewhat of a hybrid between the Spitfire and the Prime?
> _
> Keith: Haha, more on this to followâ¦ letâs just say that there are many benefits to interchangeable dropouts!



da umgeht er die frage ganz gut was noch kommt, sehr auffÃ¤llig 
und die neuen dropouts sind ja auch ein teil des neuen konzepts...
ich denke wir liegen da mit unseren vermutung schon ziemlich richtig

das ganze interview hier


----------



## Ischi (30. Mai 2012)

Wildcard fetzt  Bin gerade in Slowenien unterwegs, also etwas alpiner, und das Wildcard geht wie sau, sowohl bergauf, als auch bergab.
Heute den Bikepark in Bovec gerockt. Eigendlich ein etwa 5km langer, felsiger, steil, verblockter Trail mit ein paar Northshore-Elementen. Und es hat trotz 140/127mm Federweg sau Spaß gemacht  Hier mal zwei Actionsfotos...


----------



## Bierliebhaber (30. Mai 2012)

danke cam-man, schöner artikel. keith ist einfach super und meine entscheidung von rocky/intense auf banshee/transition umzusteigen war genau richtig. wieder leute die räder bauen weil sie sie selbst fahren anstatt marketinggebrabbel und sonstiger unfug. 
bleibt nur zu hoffen das die qualität von pacific wieder etwas besser wird, was man da leider hören und sehen muss (auch bei evil bikes) ist schade...


----------



## NoStyle (30. Mai 2012)

Cam:

das Dir das Wildcard für lange Enduros auf Dauer nicht komfortabel genug ist, hast Du ja bereits öfters gesagt und kann das auch nachvollziehen. Wobei ich diesen Kettenzug, den Du verspürst, selbst im großen Federweg nicht merke ...
Ich denke da wirst Du umsatteln müssen, sei es bezüglich Federweg oder auch Hinterbau-System. Ich kenne diese Downhill-Marathons noch von früher, die Kosten sowas von Körner 

Was ich allerdings über Deine Lyrik lese stimmt mich wenig hoffnungsvoll - wollte ja auf Luft umrüsten ... 
Was hast Du für Probleme mit der Gabel, wenn man fragen darf?

Ach ja, bekommst nen Kniefall von mir für den Link - sehr geil - danke! 

Hmmmm, Prime mit Sexfuffzisch-Beeee, da komme ich gerade schwer ins grübeln ...

@ Ischi:
Viel Spaß noch, aber bleib bloß heile min Jung !


----------



## Cam-man (30. Mai 2012)

hab letztens auch über ein range 650 nachgedacht... einfach verdammt sexy das ding
aber danach bin ich ohne stress mit dem wildcard ne 65km runde gefahren mit der 36/11-23 kombo und hab beschlossen ich brauch keine kompromisse fürs strecke machen, einzig und allein auf den downhill sollts ausgelegt sein.

das mit der lyrik war reine pechsache
zuerst war nur ein leichtes geräusch ab der hälfte vom federweg
da hab ich schon gesagt es stimmt was nicht, aber niemand hat mir geglaubt 
2 fahrten später oder so hat sie im stand normal gefedert aber bei der fahrt wie ne starrgabel
-> 1. mal eingeschickt, ergebnis: highspeed kartusche gekillt
haben ne neue verbaut und die dämpfung war wieder normal

dann nach ein paar fahrten war das geräusch vom anfang immer noch und wurde lauter, und die gabel war etwas progressiver so dass ich für die gleiche softness 30% SAG statt den 20% von früher fahren musste
dazu kam dass die ersten 5mm federweg irgendwie "locker" waren, also ohne widerstand

-> 2. mal eingeschickt. hab noch dazugeschrieben dass sie leicht sifft, wobei das vielleicht eher vom zusammenbasteln kam 
egal, haben sie neben der solo air kartusche auch noch alle staub-/öldichtungen ersetzt und einen service gemacht 

dann kam die gabel wieder und war die reinste hölle... absolut unbrauchbar
war in der ersten hälfte unglaublich degressiv, in der zweiten progressiv
kennlinie wie ne banane...
musste inzwischen 5psi fahren statt den normalen 35 um überhaupt von einer federgabel sprechen zu können, dann nur noch mit 160mm fw wegen der wenigen luft und trotzdem 10% SAG
also einfach ums verrecken nicht einstellbar
mit der dämpfung war alles ok denke ich, aber schwer zu sagen bei so wenig funktion 
also hat mein händler wieder mal bei denen angerufen, die sagten die luftseite aufschrauben und ohne luft und offen durchpumpen und einen tropfen öl auf die solo air topcap
durchgepumpt ja, aber öl keins weil das da sowieso alles gut voll war damit
immer noch mist...

->3. mal eingeschickt. nach paar tagen kam ein anruf beim händler von sportimport, wieso denn an der gabel rumgepfuscht wurde (wieso dann solche vorschläge per telefon?) und wieso da rotes öl drinnen ist das sie nicht verwenden (zur hölle? wie gesagt wir haben keins rein) und die waren ziemlich unfreundlich, mein händler hat die dann so lang zum affen gemacht bis sie mir ne neue gabel zugesichert haben 
da sie erst nächste woche lieferbar ist wirds denke ich ne 2012er, wenn sie jetzt aus dem hintersten winkel ne 2011er ausgraben und ich deswegen warten muss nach so einem mist wär das schon ziemlich dreist...

aber das ist jetzt eigentlich kein problem das bekannt ist soweit ich weiss
ich hab in letzter zeit immer bisschen pech, denk dir nichts 

das gute ist dass man bei rockshox halt 2 jahre garantie hat, auch wenn die beim vertrieb immer 1 jahr sagen 
aber schon irgendwie bitter, ich war der größte fan der gabel und im vergleich zu nem kumpel seiner VAN rc2 ist die fox für mich immer noch klump


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Mai 2012)

Ich bin mit meiner FOX RLC ganz zufrieden. Bislang tut sie was sie soll. Wenn man den Service selbst machen kann ist das sicher auch keine schlechte Gabel. Ich hab die Absenkfunktion zwar noch nie benutzt, aber könnte mir vorstellen, dass eine VAN, spezialisiert für einen einzigen Federweg, im Grunde noch besser funzen sollte...warum ist die eigentlich klump???


----------



## NoStyle (30. Mai 2012)

Jup, der Raw-Norco-Proto mit der getravelten Totem? Hat mir auch gut gefallen!

Boah Junge, was für ein Akt mit der Gabel. Aber mal im ernst: Du hast doch so oder so 2 Jahre Gewährleistung?! Wie kommt der Vertrieb denn auf 1 Jahr?

Da hoffe ich mal für Dich dass die Gabel bald wieder funktioniert wie sie soll. Gott sei Dank kannst Du auf ne andere Gabel ausweichen, sonst wäre ja essig mit Fahren ... 
Hehehe, 170/130 wird so dermaßen fetzen, da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (30. Mai 2012)

bei der fox ist die rebound-einstellung eine reine kompromisssache
langsam = viel grip (wie es sein soll) aber bockig in grobem terrain
schnell = unkontrolliertes trampolin beim abspringen, kein grip in kurven

und die lyrik hat 2 unabhängige rebound-kreise, genau wie eine high- und lowspeeddruckstufe
high- und lowspeedrebound eben (von RockShox vereinfacht auf beginning- und ending stroke rebound) und dadurch hat sie bei langsamen (/kleinen) schlägen viel grip und saugt ohne ende, und sobald es in ein wurzelfeld geht wird sie schnell
bei der lyrik ist nur der beginning-stroke rebound einstellbar, der ending stroke passt sich automatisch an. bei ner boxxer geht beides
und das macht die lyrik (genauso wie eine boxxer) für mich einfach zur mächtigsten gabel auf dem markt. 
genau aus dem gleichen grund spritzen die leute ja auf den elka und den double barrel so ab, nur RockShox ist halt nich exklusiv, da geht das den leuten nicht in den kopf 

@NoStyle: bin mit der bockigen lyrik so schon geheizt, allein geo-mässig war das schon sehr wild


----------



## NoStyle (30. Mai 2012)

Wild ist dann = einfach nur geil


----------



## Cam-man (30. Mai 2012)

richtig 
der lenkwinkel ists nichtmal der mich zum umdenken bewegt, sondern einfach nur die tretlagerhöhe
in anliegern ist ein tiefes einfach gold wert
und bei uns kommen auf einen sprung mindestens 2 anlieger


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (7. Juni 2012)

Hier mal mein Rune! Ich weiß dass die Larsen bei weitem nicht optimal sind (lagen halt noch rum) und dass die Totem mit 180mm evtl. etwas gewagt ist.  Für Anregungen und Kritik bin ich stets offen! Mir gefällts erstmal...


----------



## NoStyle (7. Juni 2012)

Wow, endlich sieht man mal ein Rune hier im Forum 
Wenn ich mir so manche US/Can Rune-Aufbauten anschaue ist die Totem bestimmt nicht "übertrieben" 

Vielleicht magst Du bei Gelegenheit mal was über die Fahreigenschaften erzählen.

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (7. Juni 2012)

Ist erst seit einer Woche fertig und ich hatte noch nicht wirklich viel Zeit damit zu fahren! Ich bin jetzt sicherlich auch nicht unbedingt der erfahrenste Fahrer, aber was ich sagen kann ist, dass der Vortrieb grandios ist. Fahre noch ein normales Touren-HT und komm mit dem weitaus schwereren Rune sogar besser voran bzw. den Berg hoch. Unglaublich ruhiger Rahmen, der einen sehr steifen und stabilen Eindruck macht. Bergab mach ich mir eigentlich keine Gedanken, da wird es zumindest mir alles abverlangen anstatt anders herum!  Bin sehr begeistert von dem Bike und freu mich darüber hierzulande was wirklich Seltenes zu fahren!


----------



## Ischi (7. Juni 2012)

Schickes Rune, nur der Sattel sieht wie ein UFO aus, um mal etwas Kritik reinzubringen  Wieviel Federweg hat das Rune? Fahreigenschaften würden mich auch interessieren, obwohl ich gerade in einer sehr glücklichen Phase mit meinem Wildcard bin 

Wenn der Rahmen für die Totem freigegeben ist, warum nicht. War heute wieder im Bikepark (Slowenien, ich trauere schon jetzt, wenn ich an den Rückreisetag denke) und habe mich gerade an der Gabel nach etwas "mehr" gesehnt. Aber das Wildcard ist da ja zum Glück sehr variabel

Also, viel Spaß mit dem Geschoss...


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (7. Juni 2012)

Ist ein Fizik Freek... die Optik ist sicher nicht die schönste. Hatte in letzter Zeit im Netz gewildert und da waren eben diese Beigaben dabei und wurden erstmal verwendet. Deine Kritik ist aber äußerst angebracht... 

Hat hinten 150mm und die Totem hab ich auf 175mm gemessen... normalerweise wird da ne Lyrik mit 160 verbaut. Aber jemand recht Kompetentes meinte auch, dass 180 überhaupt kein Problem seien. Werd mich überraschen lassen... Zur Not wird sie halt noch etwas getraveled oder im schlimmsten Fall ausgetauscht!

Laufräder sind auch eher Low-Budget aber werden erstmal gefahren... Für's Gelände brauch ich etwas mehr Seitenhalt, daher müssen wirklich noch andere Reifen her. Denk da an einen Mix aus Maxxis Minion hinten und Ardent vorn. 

Einzig der Hinterbau ist etwas schmal, bei 2,4" dürfte es schon sehr eng werden. Die Larsen mit 2,35 haben schon nicht mehr viel Platz! Aber das ist bisher das einzige Negative was mir aufgefallen ist. Allerdings ist es auch das Vorjahresmodell... einige Geometriedaten haben sich mMn mittlerweile verbessert. (Sattelstützenmaß etc. pp.)


----------



## Cam-man (7. Juni 2012)

deine gewünschte reifenkombo ist etwas sinnfrei!
der ardent rollt schnell, der minion grippt bei den meisten bedingungen grandios
kurvenhalt ist beim ardent aber nicht so gut wie beim minion
und vor allem gibts beim minion ja eine VR und HR variante... die fürs HR klebt wirklich auf teer...
ein ausgewogenes fahrverhalten bekommst du mit viel kurvengrip vorn bei gutem rollwiderstand und etwas weniger kurvengrip hinten bei viel bremswiderstand
genau das macht die minion F/R kombo
für anfänger definitv die perfekte wahl, da einfach der sicherste und universellste reifen
die kombo bei der ich gerade bin ist minion F vorn mit larsen hinten
so sind bei endurorennen auch einige unterwegs
es übersteuert halt mehr und ist dadurch schwieriger zu kontrollieren
und wenn das zu krass ist aber der minion rear auch zuviel ist, dann vielleicht noch die kombo minion F mit ardent hinten so als zwischending...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (7. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp... dann wird's wohl die Minion F/R Kombo!  Die Larsen hab ich ja dann noch...


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juni 2012)

Mach hinten auch den F drauf.


----------



## Cam-man (7. Juni 2012)

auch ne idee, nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der F nicht zu viel kurvengrip dann hat... das war mir beim R ja schon zu sehr wie auf schienen
...für den rollwiderstand sicher die bessere lösung (als der rear)


----------



## Ischi (7. Juni 2012)

fein, Reifendiskussion ...
ich hatte in den letzten Wochen erst den Minion F und dann den R drauf. Fazit, mir gefällt der R hinten besser. Der F hat sau viel Grip und wenn man es dann übertreibt mir Bremsen hinten, bricht schlagartig aus.
Der R ist deutlich gutmütiger, immernoch ausreichend Grip, aber man spürt wenn das Ende naht. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu grobmotorisch .
Rollwiderstand, ich weiß nicht, ich kann mir zwar was einbilden, aber bergauf muss man mit allen grobstolligen Reifen treten und bergab wird man von alleine schneller. So richtig merke ich keinen großen Unterschied. Da merkt man die Tagesform mehr...


----------



## Cam-man (7. Juni 2012)

da muss man wahrscheinlich schon extremere pellen aufziehen 
aber finds mit larsen hinten super gut eigentlich
in den kurven bricht der auch nicht aus wenn ichs nicht will, und man kommt immer leicht enger und hecklastiger durch die kurve
ich vergleichs einfach immer wie golf-fahren (minion R) und 1er-fahren (larsen)
nur sobald man nur hinten bremst ist halt halligalli angesagt... aber das muss man ja nicht
wenn man anhalten will ist vorne eh die bremse die am meisten tut, und dann drückt die das heck schon in den richtigen platz
selbst heute als es gut feucht war hatte ich keine probleme


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (7. Juni 2012)

... Hier gehts ja ab! Ich kauf mir einen Satz Minions und kann die Kombis ja problemlos mal ausprobieren.  Danke für die vielen Tipps!!! *Ps. Welche Gummimischung?*

Was mir aber gerade die Laune verhagelt ist, dass der RT3 aus der Plattform ölt... Hab ihn heute bisschen hart rangenommen und jetzt das. Hat einer Erfahrung mit dem Ding? Ich mach da auch gern separat was auf oder les mich durch's Forum!

Stahlfeder war hinten auf lange Sich wohl eh mal geplant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZL DZL (8. Juni 2012)

Ich kann mich dem Minion F vorne und Larsen-TT hinten guten Gewissens anschließen. War damit jetzt sogar in Winterberg. Gut, der Larsen-TT ging da echt auf dem Zahnfleisch, aber für alles andere (außer zuviel Schlamm) ist die Kombi super.
Bei dem Minion R gefällt mir nicht, dass der wirklich klebt bzw. bremst. Damit zum Spot hinfahren macht definitiv nicht Spaß, aber wenn man bergab fährt, ist der nett


----------



## Cam-man (8. Juni 2012)

wenn man nicht dran denkt dass man den R draufhat ist einem das auch wurscht 
aber jetzt im direktvergleich zum larsen merk ich wieviel energie ich die letzten 3 jahre wohl bei den 15 teerkilometern in den wald verbrannt hab 

gummimischung 60a!
ist die harte
und da so ein rad ja auch auf strecke laufen muss wäre die 42a variante zu klebrig und zu schnell abgefahren


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Juni 2012)

Bin ich der einzige der die Totem im RUNE für übertrieben hält?
Warum sich so ein schweres Gerät einbauen? Ist meiner Meinung nach doch weder Downhiller noch Freerider, sondern ein reinrassiges Enduro. Dafür passt ne 160/170mm Lyrik doch perfekt...und spart ca. 400g
Manch einer würde für so eine Gewichtsersparnis am Bike morden...


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (8. Juni 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der die Totem im RUNE für übertrieben hält?
> Warum sich so ein schweres Gerät einbauen? Ist meiner Meinung nach doch weder Downhiller noch Freerider, sondern ein reinrassiges Enduro. Dafür passt ne 160/170mm Lyrik doch perfekt...und spart ca. 400g
> Manch einer würde für so eine Gewichtsersparnis am Bike morden...



Lt. Banshee AM -> Light Freeride  

Es ist ein Test! Ich hoffe, ehrlich gesagt, damit die 400g noch am Bauch zu reduzieren... andernfalls hast du damit schon absolut recht! 

Evtl. muss ich halt doch noch gegen ne Lyrik tauschen, aber die Totem schaut halt auch so schön aus!


----------



## Cam-man (8. Juni 2012)

der dämpfer is halt bisschen ne luftpumpe
das ist schon ein ungleichgewicht zur totem
so ein double barrel air würd sich dadrin schon gut machen, aber da muss man natürlich auch wissen wie man ihn einzustellen hat 
170er lyrik und angleset mit -1,5° plus DB air wär mein aufbau...
oder je nachdem wenn der neue vivid air ne low/highspeed druckstufe hat dann eher der


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (8. Juni 2012)

Okay, hab mein Problem mit dem RT3 mal hier rein gepackt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=508891&page=8&highlight=rock+shox+monarch

Stahlfeder keine Option? 

Ihr habt mir für's erste auf jeden Fall schon mal sehr geholfen. Werd jetzt sehen, was sich noch so optimieren lässt!!


----------



## Cam-man (8. Juni 2012)

so lange man nicht 100kg wiegt und/oder der hinterbau aus 57mm hub 170mm holt mit einem abartigen übersetzungsverhältnis (=also viel druck im dämpfer gefahren werden muss) ist ein luftdämpfer heutzutage sicher keine schlechtere wahl
es fährt sich natürlich anders... aber nicht spürbar weniger sensibel finde ich
es ist einfach ein tick progressiver und straffer, lebendiger einfach
aber das finde ich eher positiv
sollte dann aber natürlich schon ein potenter luftdämpfer sein a la vivid air oder double barrel air
den fox DHX air kann man ohne daran rumzupfuschen vergessen

stahlfeder wär halt zu den guten luftdämpfern die günstigere variante, und bestimmt auch etwas weniger anfällig
bei nem stahlfederdämpfer würd ich dir zu einem vivid raten
günstig, mit verschiedenen tunes schon besser dem hinterbau angepasst als fox und co. und wenn man sich mal mit dem beginning/ending stroke rebound vertraut gemacht hat auch sehr leistungsfähig


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (8. Juni 2012)

Den Vivid RC2? Hatte ich mir schon angesehen... Für die Tunes (Compression etc.) bräuchte ich nur mal ne kleine Erläuterung. 

Zu den Fahreigenschaften... bin heute Morgen mal ne kleine Hausrunde vor der Arbeit gedreht. Ganz gemütlicher 20er Schnitt absolut kein Problem! 

Bergauf, trotz des Gewichts und der 180mm vorn, im Wiegetritt Zack den Hügel rauf ohne Anstrengung ... und ich hab letzte Nach nicht viel Schlaf bekommen...  Kann's wirklich nicht so recht glauben, aber das Teil ist immer noch absolut tourentauglich. Zugegeben mit den Larsens drauf...


----------



## Cam-man (8. Juni 2012)

ja den vivid r2c 
r2 = 2 reboundeinstellungen (beginning/ending stroke rebound)
c = eine allgemeine compressioneinstellung

so erkennst du bei rockshox immer welche einstellmöglichkeiten gegeben sind

die tunes sind dazu da den dämpfer auf die kennlinie vom hinterbau abzustimmen
stahlfederdämpfer sind zum beispiel sehr linear, luftdämpfer progressiv
wenn ein rahmen also für stahlfederdämpfer gedacht ist ist die kennlinie des hinterbaus eher linear bis progressiv (gegen ende als durchschlagschutz)
und wenn er für luftdämpfer ausgelegt ist manchmal sogar degressiv, damit das zusammen mit dem progressiven dämpfer eine lineare kennlinie ergibt
wobei das inzwischen kaum noch gemacht wird, weil die luftdämpfer eben heutzutage schon eine sehr ähnliche kennlinie wie ein stahlfederdämpfer haben
beim vivid gibts dann eben 3 tunes
am besten einfach mal bei banshee nachfragen was am besten passt


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Juni 2012)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Lt. Banshee AM -> Light Freeride
> 
> Es ist ein Test! Ich hoffe, ehrlich gesagt, damit die 400g noch am Bauch zu reduzieren... andernfalls hast du damit schon absolut recht!
> 
> Evtl. muss ich halt doch noch gegen ne Lyrik tauschen, aber die Totem schaut halt auch so schön aus!




Kein Thema, probier gern alles aus...würde ich auch, wenn ich eine Totem "rumliegen" hätte...

Allerdings ist das mit den 400g am Bauch einsparen ein Trugschluss.
Zwei Fahrer mit der gleichen Kraft und Kondition, aber einer wiegt 75kg und einer 80kg. Da wird dennoch der 80kg-Mann mit dem 400g leichteren Rad die Oberhand behalten...trotz 5kg mehr am Bauch.
Es geht um das Handling des Bikes, wie wendig ist es, wie leicht läßt es sich in den Wheely ziehen oder zum Bunny Hop abdrücken läßt etc.
Wenn das so einfach wäre würde ich einen 400g leichteren Rucksack kaufen und gut ist.......isses aber net....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (8. Juni 2012)

Ob Luft oder Stahlfeder ist irgendwie Geschmacksache. Ich finde Stahlfeder insgesamt bezüglich Performance immer noch nen Tacken besser, aber Luft ist leichter und schneller abzustimmen. Ob das Rune allerdings so Monsterdämpfer à la CCBD mit zig Einstellungen braucht wäre zu recherchieren. Aber Du hast beim Rune den Vorteil dass so ziemlich jeder Dämpfer eingebaut werden kann.

@ Cam:
Bezüglich Wildcard-Hinterbau und "Verhärten durch Kettenzug" glaube ich, dass das zu vernachlässigen ist bzw. nicht stattfindet und Du vielleicht insgesamt zuviel HS/LS-Druckstufe fährst, welche die vorhandene Progression noch verstärkt.
Ich habe am letzten WE meinen Evolver Piggy mit Mindestdruck gefahren, Bottom-out (Druckstufe) auf leichteste Stufe, die Hauptkammer so dass ich locker 40-45% Sag hatte, also so weich wie irgend möglich - mir ist es nicht gelungen den kleinen Federweg bis zum Anschlag zu bringen ...


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (8. Juni 2012)

@Cam-man
Merci! Es sieht so aus als kÃ¤me ich mit 60-70â¬ davon, wenn's nur die Dichtungen sind. Das wÃ¼rde ich vllt. erstmal in Kauf nehmen. Aber so weiÃ ich schon mal Bescheid. 

@Kalkhoffpink
Of course! Wheelie geht, Hop ist zugegebenermaÃen schon schwieriger... 
WÃ¤re evtl. mal ein TauschgeschÃ¤ft. Gabelschaft wurde nur minimal gekÃ¼rzt und die Gabel an sich ist Kaufdatum 30.01.12 und kaum gefahren... (SoloAir 1,5") 
Wenn jemand ne gleichwertige Lyrik "rumliegen" hÃ¤tte, kÃ¶nnte man drÃ¼ber nachdenken...

Ps. Wirklich super UnterstÃ¼tzung hier! Das kann man nicht gerade von vielen Foren sagen...


----------



## Cam-man (8. Juni 2012)

@NoStyle:
ich fahr eigentlich keinerlei druckstufe am DHX
weder bottom out noch propedal...
und den druck im piggy (im prinzip ja die highspeed druckstufe) auch auf minimum
ich hab das verhärten bei uns immer nur bei einem bestimmten trail gemerkt.
hier mal ein video von mir dann kannst du dir das ganz gut vorstellen:
ist uralt und nicht von mir gefahren, aber tut seinen zweck hierfür


die ersten meter nach der schotterpiste bis zum anlieger
da muss man erneut beschleunigen über ziemlich hohe kantige wurzeln
da fahr ich in der regel im 7./8. gang bei meiner 36/11-23 übersetzung also genau weiss ichs nicht aber eher hoch
bin eh eher der der in langsam in hohen gängen pedaliert
und wenn man da nicht ideal die linie mit am wenigsten wurzeln erwischt und auf die hohen wurzeln kommt mit dem 165mm setting bleibt man beinah stehen so sehr verschluckt sich der hinterbau da
sonst ist es mir bisher nirgends aufgefallen, bei anderen trails wo man schnell gerade noch so über ähnlich hohe wurzeln mittritt ist das überhaupt kein problem
und im 130mm setting bremst einen das nicht so ab wenn man die blöden wurzeln erwischt...
und das kettenzug einen abgestützten eingelenker verhärten ist doch eigentlich nichts neues oder?
ist ja oft bei allmountain bikes ein gewünschter effekt für den uphill

zum thema dämpfer:
ich würde sagen dass es sich bei keinem hinterbau nicht lohnen würde einen komplexeren dämpfer zu verwenden, so lange man weiss damit umzugehen
gerade eine vernünftige zweistufige reboundeinstellung ist gold wert, ganz egal wie sehr der rahmen mit antriebseinflüssen fertig wird
und das gleiche gilt finde ich auch für eine low/highspeed compression
da fahr ich lieber einen dämpfer der all diese einstellungen hat und man dadurch weder beim uphill noch beim downhill irgendwelche hebel umlegen muss... und dann finde ich auch noch viel besser für den uphill geht durch eine gut eingestellte lowspeeddruckstufe
bei den compression hebeln a la DHX air und monarch plus ist der hinterbau ja dann eher weniger effizient wenns dann mal im gelände bergauf geht
dann läuft das ding bergab und bergauf viel besser, also eine totale win-win situation, abgesehen für den geldbeutel 
gilt ja genauso für gabeln, ich finde bei meiner lyrik brauch ich das fehlende threshold der DH-modelle überhaupt nicht, mit meinem lowspeed setting nervt da bergauf überhaupt nichts rum, und bergab geht sie sowieso besser


----------



## Ischi (8. Juni 2012)

Hach ja, 400g sparen oder nicht, das ist hier die Frage ...
So sicher bin ich mir bei der ganzen Sache nicht mehr. Vor einigen Wochen habe ich mal während einer Tour das Bike meiner Freundin genommen (dank Luftelementen grob auf mich abgestimmt) und war geschockt, wieviel leichter 2,5kg doch sind. Also wirklich geschockt .
Nachdem ich jetzt aber regelmäßig wieder mein 15,9kg Wildcard fahre und die letzten 10 Tage damit täglich 1000-1300hm am Stück bewältigt habe (mit Swapi und Minion R  ), muss ich wieder sagen, geht auch sehr solide. Von den Fahreigenschaften des Wildcards im ruppigen Gelände mal ganz abgesehen.

Ich war heute wieder mal im besagten Bikepark in Bovec/Slowenien (zum Glück hats mich erst am Ende des Urlaubs geschmissen) und bin mal probehalber im 165mm Setup gefahren (ich weiß steiler Lenkwinkel bei 140mm Gabel). Das Wildcard wird dann ja zum Hochrad. Gerade im steilen Gelände mutiert das Rad zur Diva, mit dem hohem Schwerpunkt. Fährt es sich mit einer längeren Gabel und flacherem Lenkwinkel besser mit 165mm hinten? Wie gesagt, gerade der höhere Schwerpunkt war im technisch anspruchsvollen Gelände irgendwie blöd.

Andere Frage, speziell vielleicht an Cam-man. Irgendwann stehen bei mir neue Gabel und Dämpfer an. Keine Ahnung was oder wieviel Federweg, aber lohnen sich eine getrennte High-/Lowspeeddämpfung wirklich sooo sehr (ist ja eine große Preisfrage, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes  ). Ich fahre meine Pike ohne an der Motion-Controldämpfung rumzudrehen (nie!) und hinten kann ich eh nix verstellen. Und was soll ich sagen, es fährt sich gut. Etwas mehr Federweg allgemein wäre sicher schön, aber merkt man dann den großen Unterschied zur Super-Dämpfung?


----------



## NoStyle (8. Juni 2012)

Ischi

die Beantwortung zu Highspeed/Lowspeed-Druckstufen/Zugstufendämpfung überlasse ich gerne Cam-man, der auf erfrischend sympathische Weise diesbezüglich ne Ecke "nerdiger" unterwegs ist 

Grundsätzlich ist das definitiv nice to have, sei es an Gabel und/oder Dämpfer!  Beim Dämpfer mache ich das mittlerweile an Kosten/Nutzen fest, denn es gibt kinematisch gut getunte Hinterbauten, bei denen man diese Optionen nicht unbedingt braucht. Andere sind vielleicht auf eine breitbandige Druckstufe angewiesen, oder müssen ab Werk schon speziell abgestimmt werden. Kommt also drauf an und ist eine Geldfrage. Andererseits ist das eine einmalige Investition die man, mit etwas Glück, auch in zukünftigen Rahmen weiterfahren kann und so ein Hightech-Dämpfer wird ja nicht schlecht nur weil er 2 oder mehr Jahre alt ist ...

Zum langen Federweg:
Die zwangsläufige Aufsteilung der Geometrie (mit höherem Tretlager) ist etwas was mir am Wildcard länger nur noch bedingt gefällt - da wäre mir eine verstellbare längere Kettenstrebe mittlerweile viel lieber: Gleiche Geo (bis auf variierende Gabelbauhöhe), aber für 2 Federwege die entsprechende Kettenstrebenlänge via verstellbare Dropouts, damit das Hinterrad Platz hat. Eine Gabel mit 16 cm Federweg sollten dann schon minimum sein, dann wird das schon deutlich besser. Bei einer 17 cm Gabel würde ich allerdings schon zu einem flach bauenden Winkelsteuersatz (min -1 Grad) greifen, da dieser die Front und das Bike insgesamt wieder etwas tiefer legt. Desweiteren würde ich beim großen Federweg locker 40% statt 30% Sag fahren, dann wirds noch ein wenig flacher.


----------



## Cam-man (8. Juni 2012)

mit der frage kann ich ja ganz gut was anfangen da ich in letzter zeit ja nur am wechseln von lyrik und pike bin 
also das wildcard macht mir hier auf den hometrails mit der pike schon auch ziemlich laune, aber wenn man mit der lyrik fÃ¤hrt kommt man halt immer mit nem grinsen unten an 
vor allem wenn man in den alpen oder Ã¤hnlichem ist macht die sich sehr bezahlt

allgemein lÃ¤sst sich sagen:
die lyrik geht bergab deutlich besser:
wenn man die highspeed-druckstufe nicht benutzt ist sie ein stÃ¼ck schneller als die pike im offenen zustand
die DH-kartusche mit beginning und ending stroke rebound macht die gabel sehr viel schluckfreudiger und lebendiger
duch die lowspeed-druckstufe hat man in kurven und vor allem anliegern ein viel sichereres gefÃ¼hl
und das witzige ist auch, die gabel geht deutlich besser begauf weil:
mit einer richtig eingestellten lowspeed-druckstufe bleibt die gabel beim treten perfekt ruhig ohne dass man zum downhill dann irgendwas umstellen muss, und sie bleibt aktiv was in ruppigem gelÃ¤nde auch beim uphill ein vorteil ist
und vor allem ist sie deutlich leichter

@NoStyle:
noch was aktuelles zur lyrik-odyssey 
heute kam die ersatzgabel endlich, zum glÃ¼ck eine 2012er
aber der kreis der anonymen intelligenzbestien a.k.a. sportimport hat es doch tatsÃ¤chlich geschafft mir eine als tapered zu schicken...
jetzt ist die frage, entweder eine wochenlange rÃ¼cksendeaktion starten (ich denk das dauert bestimmt noch 2-3 wochen bis ich die passende dann habe)
oder ich update auf die tapered, und kauf dafÃ¼r fÃ¼r ca. 50â¬ eine 1,5" acros lagerschale
die tapered wÃ¤r mir ja schon lieber, nur ist die frage ob ich fÃ¼r deren unfÃ¤higkeit jetzt geld ausgeben soll
wÃ¼rde sich das lohnen?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (8. Juni 2012)

@cam-man
alter hast du ein pech. aber sportimport ist nicht immer so schludrig, meine revelation haben sie schnell und kulant gemacht. anschreiben dazu und es hat keine 6tage gedauert und war alles wie gewollt.
kauf dir ne untere lagerschale, ich glaub sonst kommst du nicht mehr zum fahren


----------



## NoStyle (8. Juni 2012)

Cam

Meines Wissens gibt es kein Hinterbausystem, bei dem die Federung frei von Kettenzug ist. Im Gegenteil, meist wird damit versucht eine gewisse wippfreie Pedallier-Effizienz zu erreichen, indem der Kettenzug dem Einfedern des Hinterbaus mehr oder weniger stark entgegen wirkt. Keith nannte beim Wildcard mal eine Kettenlängung von 5 cm. Ob das ein hoher oder niedriger Wert ist weiss ich nicht. Hinterbauten wie mein altes Bullit oder auch Orange scheinen eine höhere Längung zu haben. Jedenfalls ließ sich das Bullit zwar recht gut pedallieren, allerdings hat es Dir bei größeren Schlägen gerne mal den Fuß vom Pedal gehauen, so stark war der Pedalrückschlag durch Kettenlängung - etwas was ich nie mehr haben möchte ...

Ich glaube zum Einen, dass das Wildcard tatsächlich eine recht hohe Progression in beiden Federwegen hat, so dass sich logischer Weise der Hinterbau bei starken Schlägen verhärtet, unabhängig vom Kettenzug - ist also wie bei Leidwill, nur "kanadischer" 
Mal im Ernst: Mein Evolver hat in der Hauptkammer gerade mal 120 von 300 psi, minimum ist 100 psi und das Ding schlägt nicht durch ... dazu im fast vollen Federweg null Pedalrückschlag!

Zum zweiten habe ich mir eben nochmal Dein Wildcard angeschaut und mir ist aufgefallen, dass wir recht unterschiedliche Antriebe fahren. Ich habe eine große Kassette, Mediumcage-Schaltwerk und meine Kette ist eher großzügig lang als recht stramm. Ich habe beim Aufbau penibel darauf geachtet das alles auch voll eingefedert kollisions-, problemfrei läuft. Du fährst RR-Kassette mit Shortcage-Schaltwerk und vermutlich eher straffer Kette. Meinst Du, der für Dich spürbare Kettenzug könnte eventuell daher kommen? Vielleicht eine leicht zu kurze Kette oder sowas?

Edith wegen vorangegangenem Roman:
Gute Frage mit dem Tapered-Schaft?!? In Anbetracht dessen, dass die Gabel dann auch eine neue Brücke bekommen hat, dazu vermutlich komplett neues Innenleben, oder sogar komplett neu ist, why not 50 Euro ausgeben für eine untere Lagerschale. Tapered passt doch mittlerweile in alle relevanten Rahmen, bist also Up-to-Date wider Willen 
Ich würde es machen, eventuell sogar Zero-Stack unten!


----------



## Cam-man (8. Juni 2012)

@Styleroyal: du sagst es - und hier gehts ja auch noch nur um die lyrik 
über die geschwindigkeit von der reperatur kann ich mich ja eigentlich nicht beklagen, nach spätestens 5 tagen war die gabel immer wieder da - nur war sie halt nicht repariert, ne 
und bis auf einen pampigen herrn ist die kommunikation auch nicht schlecht
auf jeden fall besser als bei cosmic!

@NoStyle:
um pedalrückschlag gehts mir gar nicht
nur eben verhärten
aber ich schieb das jetzt letztenendes einfach auf den DHX der mich noch nie überzeugen konnte 

die gabel ist komplett neu!
und sogar satte 110g leichter als meine alte trotz tapered 
ich kann so vom rumdaddeln schonmal sagen, die neuen mission control dreher sind ein riesen schritt nach vorn, nicht nur die ergonomie sondern auch das gefühl beim drehen - durchweg hochwertiger!
die ausfaller scheinen auch neu zu sein, sieht alles irgendwie wertiger aus
selbst die einführung wo die nabe reingesteckt wird ist jetzt plangefräst
und vom rumdrücken scheint die neue kartusche tatsächlich einen unterschied zu machen - 
losbrechmoment nicht merkbar

ich tendiere auch zum upgraden
ist einfach ein gefühl weniger etwas besser machen zu können - sinn hin oder her 
und die gabel soll ja noch lange durch verschiedene räder gehen bei mir 
außerdem sieht tapered besser aus beim 1.5 steuerrohr
zero stack hatte ich auch kurz überlegt
aber oben nicht und unten zero stack ist ein wenig strange
und ein bisschen flacherer lenkwinkel ist jetzt auch nicht so schlimm
und integrated gibts bei acros gar nicht für unten und 1,5" / tapered


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (8. Juni 2012)

Wenn die Gabel jetzt einfach mal gut funktioniert würde ich nicht lange fackeln - Gabel behalten und neuer Steuersatz (wie auch immer) rein und ab dafür ...


----------



## Ischi (8. Juni 2012)

vielen Dank fürs Feedback, wobei mir ein: "Nein, merkt man nicht, nimm die günstigen Gabeln/Dämpfer" lieber gewesen wäre  Naja, komm Zeit, kommt Rat...

Wegen Federweg, mal sehen was kommt, ich glaube ich probier mal noch eine weichere Feder im kleinen Federweg, geht zwar schon gut, aber die Tatsache das ich knappe 15% SAG habe und die Feder im großen Federweg heute nicht durchgeschlagen ist (obwohl der ja theoretisch härtere Federn braucht) macht mich schon stutzig...


----------



## Cam-man (8. Juni 2012)

gut, upgraden wirds wohl
wobei dann is nichts mehr mit pike als ersatzgabel... aber vielleicht muss ich bei dem ganzen pech einfach das risiko eingehen dann hab ich meine ruhe 
...oder mehr stress als vorher


----------



## JJspeeD (8. Juni 2012)

Darf auch nach langer langer zeit wieder was posten.

Projekt "Oldschool Bike Scheiss auf Leichtbau und so". Geht los.

Mal schauen was für eine Gabel kommt dachte an Monster,Super Monster oder Risse .
Und vlt ein schönen Mx lenker ....kein scherz.


----------



## san_andreas (8. Juni 2012)

Ich fände einen leichten, funktionierenden Aufbau mal interessanter, wie sich der gegen ein aktuelles Bike schlägt.


----------



## JJspeeD (8. Juni 2012)

Als "normaler" Freerider fährt der sich extrem gut,kann locker noch mit halten zu den akutellen Rahmen. Aber auch als oldschool bike wie ich finde.
Oke mit den Bikes hab ich das Biken angefangen da kommen einfach alte erinnerungen hoch ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (9. Juni 2012)

Ischi

Sorry, aber wer günstig kauft der kauft zweimal - ist leider so! Gerade bei der Federgabel würdest Du dich später ärgern wenn man etwas nicht zufriedenstellend einstellen kann. Beim Hinterbau kann man vielleicht eher mit ein paar Kompromissen leben, aber auch dort macht sich Hightech auf Dauer bezahlt. Die ganze Einstellerei braucht natürlich auch Erfahrung, aber wenn man sich da reinarbeitet möchte man selten wieder zurück. 

Wieviel Sag hast Du bei 16 cm FW? 15% Sag im kleinen FW ist aber schon arg wenig, da solltest Du definitiv auf eine weichere Feder wechseln.

Für zukünftigen Federweg vorne wenigstens eine 16 cm Gabel, dann wirds auch harmonischer im großen Federweg hinten. Die Pike passt bestimmt super ins Wildcard, wenn man hinten bei 13 cm bleibt.


Cam

ok, die Pike als Notfall-Gabel fiel dann erstmal aus. Packst Du sie einfach mit der alten Lagerschale weg für spätere Wildcard-Aufbauten  
Aber hoffen wir mal dass die Lyrik jetzt läuft wie sie soll. Abgesehen davon dürfte die untere 1.5-Lagerschale auch ebbes leichter als die Reducer-Schale sein plus -110 Gramm leichtere Gabel - dann müsstest Du ja bei ca. 14,5 - 14,7 kg enden, oder?


JJspeeD

Ist das der Rahmen vom Banshee-Driver? 
Ok, Monster, Gazzas, MX-Lenker sind irgendwo oldschoolig konsequent, aber wo willst Du mit dem Bock noch vernünftig fahren? Bin da mittlerweile eher bei San Andreas: Lieber so aufbauen, dass man auf gute 17 kg kommt und damit noch was machen kann ...


----------



## JJspeeD (9. Juni 2012)

Hab ihn vom Dirty-Boy ..Banshhe-Driver hatte ihn auch von ihn und hat ihn zurück getauscht und vohrer war es glaub ich der alte vom muggel von dem ich das mal hatte und es wieder zurück getauscht habe und jetzt ist es wieder hier .

Mit den Teilen kannst du überall fahren,es kommt immer auf dem fahrer an .


----------



## Cam-man (9. Juni 2012)

wenn der steuersatz viel bringt 14,7 
aber ich denk eher 14,8

aber die 2,05 kg machen mich schon irgendwie misstrauisch... die 2012er 1 1/8 wird mit 2180g angegeben... wenn wieder bei sportimport angerufen wird frag ich mal
nicht dass da das öl fehlt oder solche späße


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Juni 2012)

JJspeeD schrieb:


> Darf auch nach langer langer zeit wieder was posten.
> 
> Projekt "Oldschool Bike Scheiss auf Leichtbau und so". Geht los.



Hatte ich erwähnt, dass die Jungs in Winterberg demnächst bei >20kg am Lift streiken? Dann heißt es schieben...


----------



## JJspeeD (9. Juni 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hatte ich erwähnt, dass die Jungs in Winterberg demnächst bei >20kg am Lift streiken? Dann heißt es schieben...


Ich werde nie NIE diesen Kinderpark betretten.
Fahre meistens in Boppard oder in Willingen oder unsere Bergischen Trails in SG


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Juni 2012)

JJspeeD schrieb:


> Ich werde nie NIE diesen Kinderpark betretten.
> Fahre meistens in Boppard oder in Willingen oder unsere Bergischen Trails in SG



Kann ich nachvollziehen ich kann den Winterberg-Hype auch nicht verstehen. Werde Willingen oder Warstein mal die nächsten Wochen besuchen und vergleichen....


----------



## JJspeeD (10. Juni 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Kann ich nachvollziehen ich kann den Winterberg-Hype auch nicht verstehen. Werde Willingen oder Warstein mal die nächsten Wochen besuchen und vergleichen....


In Winterberg sind mir zu viele eingebildete Forum "profis" unterwegs .
Die mehr im forum labern als sie wirklich drauf haben. In Willingen ist nicht nut die Strecke gepflegt sondern auch die landschaft,man ist halt richtig von Bergen umgeben. Dazu ist der lift mehr wie schnell und unkompliziert.
Und wenn man die Tageskarte nicht richtig nutzen kann durch ein defekt kriegst du ein wenig geld wieder zurück .
Und das aller wichtigste,das Essen ist sowas von gut unten an der Station.


----------



## Cam-man (13. Juni 2012)

neuer banshee blog 

http://bansheebikes.tumblr.com/

mit einem interessanten post über das jahr 2013



> ...
> New bikes you say? Hell yeah! Look for new graphics and colours across the range and get ready for some all new bikes, starting with long awaited Prime all mountain 29er.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Juni 2012)

Cam-man schrieb:


> neuer banshee blog
> 
> http://bansheebikes.tumblr.com/
> 
> mit einem interessanten post über das jahr 2013




*.....and the re-release of the venerable Wild Card is not far behind*

Meinen die damit die 50 neu aufgelegten "bunten" Wildcards oder gibt es 2013 ein Wildcard v2...???????....?????????


----------



## Cam-man (14. Juni 2012)

die bunten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (14. Juni 2012)

Aaaaaalter, ich bekäme ja nen Harten beim Gedanken an ein Prime 26 oder 650B 

Wildcard wird unverändert in 50 Stück produziert, bis auf die Farbe natürlich.


----------



## BomBer2012 (15. Juni 2012)

So richtig geile Neuigkeit:

Der Banshee AMP in L ist nicht mehr verfügbar. das bekomme ich nach 2 Monaten Wartezeit mitgeteilt über meinen Händler, wo ich das Dirtbike zusammengestellt habe. Vor 2 Monaten hat Banshee noch mitgeteilt, das der Rahmen mit glück in Wochen/ mit Pech in 8-10 Wochen DA ist. Und nun teilen sie mit, dass er nicht mehr verfügbar ist.
 Wollen die mich eigentlich verarschen. Ich habe die Komponenten so ausgewählt, das sie zum Rahmen passen.

Was soll ich denn nur noch machen, Auftrag fällt vllt. flach...

Richtig geiler Hersteller diese Banshee-Typen....

Danke


----------



## Bierliebhaber (15. Juni 2012)

also erstmal würde ich hier nicht vom hersteller sondern vom importeur sprechen. oder hast du den rahmen direkt über keith oder rob gekauft? 
und falls ich aus erfahrung sprechen darf, dann liegt das problem meißt beim händler / importeur und selten beim hersteller.
frag bei freeborn nach, wenn jemand fähig ist nen banshee rahmen zu beschaffen, dann freeborn!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. Juni 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Aaaaaalter, ich bekäme ja nen Harten beim Gedanken an ein Prime 26 oder 650B
> 
> Wildcard wird unverändert in 50 Stück produziert, bis auf die Farbe natürlich.




Nana, was für Ausdrücke hier rumfliegen....mir wären das ja definitiv zu viele Links am Prime...


----------



## BomBer2012 (15. Juni 2012)

Die von Banshee haben bei meinem Händler angerufen


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juni 2012)

Schlag zu:

http://www.jensonusa.com/Banshee-Bikes/Banshee-AMP-Mike-Montgomery-Frame


http://www.jensonusa.com/Banshee-Bikes/Banshee-AMP-DJ-Frame-12


----------



## Bierliebhaber (15. Juni 2012)

die von banshee? wer hat wo angerufen? der vertrieb oder der hersteller. 
der hersteller hat mit deinem händler schlicht nichts zu tun, sondern der deutschlandvertrieb welcher über shock therapy lief, der aber seit 08.06 nicht mehr für banshee zuständig ist. das bedeutet, dass es über st lief und hier der fehler liegt. 

ps. im forum ist auch n schwarzer amp...


----------



## BomBer2012 (15. Juni 2012)

@ san_andreas, diese Rahemn können nicht nach Deutschland verschifft werden. Steht unter Shipping....


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juni 2012)

Schreib' die an und schildere denen dein Problem. Ansonsten hol dir den Rahmen durch einen Lieferservice, die kaufen ihn in deinem Auftrag dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BomBer2012 (15. Juni 2012)

Müsste mal meinen händler ansprechen, ich warte sowieso noch auf eine schilderung was jetzt nun passiert


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juni 2012)

Ich würde bißchen Gas geben, soviele gibts wohl nicht mehr von den AMP. Oder schreib Banshee selber an, vielleicht können die einen Rahmen zurückholen.


----------



## NoStyle (16. Juni 2012)

Zitate aus dem neuen Blog:
"... The best thing about 2013 is that its already started. 2013 Amps and Legends are coming off the production line now and the re-release of the venerable Wild Card is not far behind. The Prime will follow with itâs North American release in August. Keith, Jay and I would like to thank you for your patience whilst weâve been hard at work behind the scenes ..."

BomBer2012, gut mÃ¶glich dass kein deutscher HÃ¤ndler momentan einen AMP in L da hat. Laut obiger Info lÃ¤uft aktuell die Produktion, als etwas Geduld haben. Leider gibt es derzeit keinen Deutschland-Vertrieb - ST ist raus (ist vielleicht auch besser so), das erleichtert die Dinge leider nicht. Oder wie San_Andreas sagt: Direkt an Banshee wenden, die konnten Kalkhoffpink mit dem letzten Wildcard in L auch schon helfen!
Oder frag bei Freeborn an, dann reservieren die einen fÃ¼r Dich und versenden sobald der Container in UK ist. 
Habe ich aber schon ein paar Seiten vorher erwÃ¤hnt: Kleine Company, Produktionszeiten etc ... auch wenn es Dich zunÃ¤chst nicht trÃ¶stet: Banshee baut geile Bikes!


----------



## BomBer2012 (16. Juni 2012)

es kann aber trotzdem nicht sein, dass er versprochen wurde in 4-10 wochen und nun melden, dass er nicht mehr lieferbar ist, ich hatte alle komponenten so gewählt, das sie zum bike passen. jetzt kann ich eig. kein anderen rahmen nehmen somit fällt der traum von einem neuen bike für dieses jahr flach


----------



## NoStyle (16. Juni 2012)

Die Frage ist: Woher kommt diese Info? Wer ist "die von Banshee"?
Es gibt meines Wissens keine offizielle Einstellung der AMP-Produktion seitens Banshee. Im Blog steht: "... Amps and Legends are coming off the production line now ...", also nix mit "nicht lieferbar"! Die dürften vermutlich bald frisch verpackt per Kontainerschiff- oder Flug auf dem Weg von Taiwan nach irgendwo sein ...
Der Rahmen ist definitiv käuflich. Das Problem für Deinen Händler könnte der derzeit fehlende Dschland-Vertrieb sein. Gut möglich dass Shock-Therapy, als bis dahin tätiger Vertrieb, nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand ist oder sich darum bemüht. Zwischen "nicht mehr lieferbar" und "derzeit (kurzfristig) nicht lieferbar" gibt es einen Unterschied. 
Vielleicht wendet er oder Du sich mal direkt an Jon Hadfield von Banshee (E-Mail: [email protected]) - vielleicht gibt es eine Möglichkeit den derzeit fehlenden Vertrieb zu umgehen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Juni 2012)

@BomBer2012

Ich kann auch nur dazu raten. Jon und Keith sind total nett und meistens recht schnell wenn es ums Antworten geht.

Wie NoStyle bereits sagte, hätte ich ohne die direkte Anfrage bei banshee kein Wildcard in "L" mehr bekommen, weil das definitiv weltweit bei Händlern ausverkauft war.

Ich hab das dann direkt aus Taiwan von Pacific Cycle geschickt bekommen.........und bis heute nicht bereut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (16. Juni 2012)

@nostyle
danke, er macht bei seiner aussage wie ich bereits angedeutet habe nicht klar wer banshee ist, ihm bei diesem aussagegehalt zu helfen ist schlicht unmöglich. 

den rahmen gibt es, er wird nicht eingestellt, er wird käuflich zu erwerben sein. 

ich verweise nochmal auf freeborn, wo auch meines herkommen wird sobald die 2013er aus taiwan verschifft wurden.


----------



## BomBer2012 (16. Juni 2012)

Nächste woche ist berufsschule, da habe ich nachmittags zeit und werde mich mal dahinter klemmen.


----------



## NoStyle (16. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mit Freeborn bei meinem Wildcard damals auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Das gute bei denen ist, dass sie UK-Direktvertrieb und Shop in einem sind. Ich musste leider ebenfalls fast 3 Monate warten, bin von Jim aber immer zwischendurch über den Stand der Dinge informiert worden. Hatte eben das Pech zu Produktionsbeginn zu bestellen ...

BomBer wird den Rahmen vermutlich schon bei seinem Händler bezahlt haben und der Händler seinerseits hat offensichtlich derzeit keinen kompetenten Ansprechpartner auf Vertriebsseite - das macht es unter Umständen leider etwas komplizierter. Freeborn ist ja nur eine Option wenn BomBer das Geld vom Händler zurück bekommt und selbst dort bestellen kann. Oder sein Händler kann mit Freeborn den Deal machen, vielleicht über eine Vermittlung mit Jon von Banshee. Jedenfalls schadet eine Kontaktaufnahme zu Ihm sicher nicht und kann weiterhelfen. Im Zweifel sollte das vielleicht sogar der Händler machen!


----------



## BomBer2012 (16. Juni 2012)

mein händler ist hibike, so.... dort haben sie seit gestern alle banshee-rahmen mit dem lieferstatus auf "Dieser Artikel ist nicht mehr lieferbar" gestellt. das heißt doch eigentlich für mich, das sie mit dem deutschen vertreiber shock therapy in kontakt waren oder nicht? es können ja nicht auf einmal alle banshee-rahmen "nicht mehr lieferbar" sein. irgendwas ist doch faul und eigentlich ist hibike kompetent in sachen teilebesorgung. man ich hatte mich so auf ein mein neues dirtbike gefreut. ich möchte nicht wieder 1 jahr warten.


----------



## Mr.A (16. Juni 2012)

ja, aber hibike kauft über ST ein, da D Vertrieb.
Den gibt es nimmer, ergo Hibike bekommt keine Rahmen mehr.
Du bist doch erwachsen, also stornier den Auftrag , und kümmer dich selbst drum ( so würd ich's zumindest machen )


----------



## NoStyle (16. Juni 2012)

Mr.A schrieb:


> ja, aber hibike kauft über ST ein, da D Vertrieb.
> Den gibt es nimmer, ergo Hibike bekommt keine Rahmen mehr.
> Du bist doch erwachsen, also stornier den Auftrag , und kümmer dich selbst drum ( so würd ich's zumindest machen )


Genau so ist es. Ohne Vertrieb haben Händler leider schlechte Karten bzw. können keine Ware beziehen und nehmen die Marke aus dem Angebot - daran ist nichts faul! Allerdings heisst "Nicht lieferbar" = "Storno" = "Geld zurück", auch wenn das Händler nicht gerne haben und lieber mit Gutscheinen winken. 

Ich würde parallel direkt mal bei Freeborn anfragen, ob sie einen Amp in L haben oder demnächst bekommen - in der Regel, auch durch den direkten Draht zu Banshee, ist Freeborn immer Aussagefähig. Wie gesagt: Wenn gerade ein paar Batches produziert worden sind solltest Du dort zuschlagen, sonst sind die fix ausverkauft.

Zur Info: Banshee wird in England als Mythic gelabelt, da es Copyrights auf den Namen in UK gibt. Also Banshee = Mythic!
Dazu hauen die gerade AMPs als Komplettbike für 899.99 Pfund raus ... in dem Fall wartest Du keine 2 Wochen mehr ... http://www.freeborn.co.uk/mythic-amp-complete-bike


----------



## BomBer2012 (17. Juni 2012)

So... ich bekam von Michael (Freeborn) fix eine Nachricht, dass er den Rahmen für den sofortigen Versand innerhalb 2 Tagen fertig hat.

Das ist ja schon einmal eine top Nachricht.

Habt ihr eine Ahnung wo ich die Garantie-Bedingungen auf freeborn.co.uk finden kann?


----------



## NoStyle (17. Juni 2012)

Na siehst Du, von wegen ein Jahr nicht Biken !!! Da können wir Dich ja allerspätestens übernächste Woche als Banshee-Rider hier willkommen heißen :-D

Schau mal hier und hier nach. Dort sollte alles drinstehen. Reguläre Gewährleistungsfrist sind in der Regel 2 Jahre, danach greift ein Crash-Replacement, welches Banshee sehr großzügig regelt.


----------



## CDRacer (20. Juni 2012)




----------



## NoStyle (20. Juni 2012)

Starkes Spitty 
Wie gefällt Dir der Dämpfer darin?
Mann mann mann, ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit den Rahmen von Condor zu kaufen ... damn ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (20. Juni 2012)

bestes spitfire


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. Juni 2012)

Jupp, gefällt...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. Juni 2012)

@NoStyle

Mach doch, mach doch....dann kann ich bei Dir wieder Probe fahren....


----------



## NoStyle (20. Juni 2012)

Naja, wäre dann Rahmengröße M und für Dich dann wieder nur bedingt aussagekräftig 
Abgesehen davon wäre es mit dem Rahmen alleine nicht getan - müsste dann wenigstens noch eine neue Gabel, Sattelstütze und Winkelsteuersatz her. Dann entwickelt sich das zu einer Investition welche für dieses Jahr nicht geplant wäre und wohl überlegt sein möchte. Normalerweise plane ich immer ein Bike für die kommenden Jahre und bin kein saisonaler Wechsler.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. Juni 2012)

DAS hier ist aber auch net schlecht. Natürlich auch wieder in "M"...und das M-RUNE ist schon wirklich kurz....

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/523773/cat/all


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Juni 2012)

By the way....

...sind die 2012er RUNE - Frames die man hier und da sieht eigentlich Version 1.5 oder bereits RUNE V.2...??


----------



## Cam-man (21. Juni 2012)

dan rune oberrohr ist ganz normale M länge... genauso wie mein wildcard
und auf dem komm ich mit 1,84 super klar

das rune 1.5 erkennst du nur am flachen lenkwinkel
das v2 wird wahrscheinlich eins mit dem KS-link wie beim prime, das wette ich


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Juni 2012)

Vermutlich ist das genau die grenzwertige Größe.
Ich bin 189cm groß und fahre das Wildcard in "L" mit 70er Vorbau.
Das könnte einen Tacken wendiger sein (jaaa...Papa..!) aber 584mm sind mir doch zu kurz, das RUNE in "L" mit 609er Oberrohr würde vermutlich ganz gut passen. Dann noch ein 50er Vorbau....

Aber da guck ich mir in Ruhe das v.2 an, ich hab ja ein klasse Wildcard, in sofern keine Eile....


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Juni 2012)

Das Rune ist verdammt kurz in Größe M und nicht länger sondern kürzer als das Wildcard!
Ihr dürft nicht immer nur die Oberrohrlänge anschauen sondern auch Sitzrohrwinkel und Reach. Die lange Oberrohrangabe kommt nur durch den (imho zu flachen) Sitzwinkel zustande, wodurch man weit hinten sitzt. Das Rune in M ist wohl größenmäßig näher am Wildcard in S als an L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Juni 2012)

Stimmt, der Reach beim RUNE "M" ist wirklich extrem kurz mit 379mm zu 438 beim Wilcard "L". Da kommt noch nicht mal das RUNE XL mit 425mm ran.

Also Probe fahren...wie immer halt...


----------



## NoStyle (21. Juni 2012)

Matthias, so isses!
Das Rune ist in der horizontalen Oberrohrlänge minim kürzer, 584 mm vs. 587 mm Wildcard. Dazu finde ich den 71er Sitzwinkel auf dem Papier auch nicht so pralle, kann in der Realität auf den Trails aber ganz anders sein!

Rune V1.5 hat jetzt 66er Lenkwinkel und leicht tieferes Tretlager. Die V2.0 Banshees werden dann wohl wieder alle Kugellager haben. Ob der KS-Link zum Einsatz kommt ... Fragen über Fragen ...
Fände ich jedenfalls konsequent und Detailfotos der Umlenkungen vom Prime zeigen auch eine komplett neue Konstruktion der Kugellagerung. Überhaupt finde ich das Rahmendesign vom Prime richtig schnieke und setzt nochmal einen drauf.
Ich kann nur hoffen dass die Produktumstellung vielleicht mal deutlich schneller geht und man nicht erst bis 2016 warten muss ...


----------



## Mr.A (21. Juni 2012)

Rune ist definitiv kurz.Ich fahr eines in M bei1,71 und würde mir etwas mehr reach wünschen


----------



## NoStyle (21. Juni 2012)

kalkhoffpink, noch ein paar Tipps um das Wildcard im Fahrverhalten agiler zu bekommen:

- 40 oder 50 mm Vorbau maximal. Ein 70er oder 80er steht einem auf Uphill getrimmten AM gut, aber an einem Spaßbike vielleicht etwas zu lang und indirekt.
- Probier mal die 0 Grad Steuersatzschale und fahre es mit 67er Lenkwinkel.
- Spiel nochmal mit Deiner Cockpithöhe, die ist nämlich recht hoch. Ruhig auch mal radikal, also alle Spacer auf dem Vorbau.

Alles in allem ist Deine Front hoch und lang, das könnte zu der für Dich gefühlten Trägheit führen.

Viele Grüße
Papa


----------



## Cam-man (21. Juni 2012)

also für mich ist die horizontale oberrohrlänge von der logik her schon vergleichbar, oder sitz ich auf dem schlauch?

über reach und stack sollte ich mich aber trotzdem mal schlau machen


----------



## CDRacer (21. Juni 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Starkes Spitty
> Wie gefällt Dir der Dämpfer darin?
> Mann mann mann, ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit den Rahmen von Condor zu kaufen ... damn ...



Danke, bin eigentlich total zufrieden mit dem Monarch Plus im Spitfire. Er ist finde ich einfach unauffälliger (für mein Empfinden) als der RP23, der häufiger mir zu weit durch den Federweg rauscht, während der Monarch im mittleren Bereich einfach "passender" gedämpft und kontrollierter wirkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Juni 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> kalkhoffpink, noch ein paar Tipps um das Wildcard im Fahrverhalten agiler zu bekommen:
> 
> - 40 oder 50 mm Vorbau maximal. Ein 70er oder 80er steht einem auf Uphill getrimmten AM gut, aber an einem SpaÃbike vielleicht etwas zu lang und indirekt.
> - Probier mal die 0 Grad Steuersatzschale und fahre es mit 67er Lenkwinkel.
> ...



Den kÃ¼rzeren Vorbau werd ich sicher mal probieren, das Angle-Set mÃ¶chte ich erst mal nur ungern tauschen, weil es gerade so schÃ¶n passt, nicht wackelt etc. MÃ¼Ãte ich ja auch erst oben wieder umstÃ¤ndlich rauskloppen...

Die Geometrietabelle des Wildcard schweigt sich ja aus, wie groÃ genau der Winkel bei hinten 127mm und vorne 160mm ist. Bei hinten 127 und vorne 150mm sindÂ´s 67 Grad, mit 160mm evtl. 66,5 und mit meinem Angle-Set dann 65,5. Ist schon Â´ne Hausnummer fÃ¼r ein "AM" Bike.
Ich werd noch mal Ã¼ber das Setup sinnierenâ¦wenn ich bedenke, dass ich mit dem anderen Sattel schon mal nen 90mm Vorbau drin hatteâ¦.??!

Und bei den Spacern....hmmm....ich kriegs so schnell im Nacken wenn ich vorne tiefer "sitze", auÃerdem geht das Vorderrad damit auch nicht besser hoch...


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Juni 2012)

Cam-man schrieb:


> also für mich ist die horizontale oberrohrlänge von der logik her schon vergleichbar, oder sitz ich auf dem schlauch?
> 
> über reach und stack sollte ich mich aber trotzdem mal schlau machen



Ja, du stehst sozusagen auf dem Schlauch 
Das Rune in M wäre wie wenn du ein S Wildcard nimmst und ne Setback Stütze reinbaust. Dann ists im Sitzen länger, du sitzt aber halt weit hinten und es geht vermutlich nicht gut den Berg hoch. Und im Stehen bleibts aber genauso kurz wie ein S Wildcard, weil da die Sattelposition egal ist.


----------



## Cam-man (21. Juni 2012)

ah stehen, da war doch was 
gut jetzt erscheint mir das ganze logisch, bin immer vom sitzen ausgegangen.

und noch das ende der lyrik-story:

nachdem mein händler es geschafft hat sportimport davon zu überzeugen mir einen tapered steuersatz zu zahlen wurde ein schwarzer acros Ai-25 bestellt (yaaay, pechsträhne vorbei)
geliefert wurde ein blauer. (uuuund weiter gehts...)
aber einem geschenkten gaul schaut man nicht ins maul, und ich wollte endlich mit der lyrik fahren.
leider passt das acros blau nicht zum transition blau vom vorbau (dafür aber zum hope zeug) daher wird jetzt irgendwann ein thomson kommen denke ich

die waage ist irgendwie nicht ernst zu nehmen, soll jetzt trotz 100g leichterer gabel und 50g weniger am vorbau über 15 wiegen... brauch mal eine richtige.

so und heute die erste ausfahrt mit der 2012er lyrik und auch mit 170/130
die lyrik ist ja wirklich noch besser als die 2011er, deutlich sensibler und insgesamt plüscher. jetzt sehe ich keinen grund mehr die stahlfedervariante zu kaufen

die geo mit der kombo ist sehr wild, aber wirklich gut
mit dem 1cm plus an der gabel und 1cm am steuersatz unten ist der lenkwinkel optisch bei locker 65°
aber leider passt mir die harmonie zum hinterbau nicht
vorne der staubsauger vor dem herrn und hinten straffe 130... sobalds ruppig wird fühlt sich das einfach komisch an

ein grund mehr das was neues kommen muss


----------



## NoStyle (21. Juni 2012)

Cam-man schrieb:


> ... und noch das ende der lyrik-story:
> 
> nachdem mein händler es geschafft hat sportimport davon zu überzeugen mir einen tapered steuersatz zu zahlen wurde ein schwarzer acros Ai-25 bestellt (yaaay, pechsträhne vorbei)
> geliefert wurde ein blauer. (uuuund weiter gehts...) ...


Ach komm ... wollte schon freudig loslachen wenn ich nicht wüsste wie schaizze das eigentlich alles ist ... 
Aber gut, jetzt gehts wenigstens wieder weiter und irgendwann kommt sicher der passendere Rahmen zur Gabel! 
170/130 ist schon irgendwie krass, ja, aber die Geo ist tierisch, dürfte +/- wie meine sein 



CDRacer schrieb:


> Danke, bin eigentlich total zufrieden mit dem Monarch Plus im Spitfire. Er ist finde ich einfach unauffälliger (für mein Empfinden) als der RP23, der häufiger mir zu weit durch den Federweg rauscht, während der Monarch im mittleren Bereich einfach "passender" gedämpft und kontrollierter wirkt.


Vielen Dank für die Info.    Habe in Ami-Foren oft gelesen dass der RP23 nur halbgar im Spitty glänzt und viele lassen den erst mal tunen, oder bauen sich Anglesets ein ohne die Rahmen je gefahren zu sein - just to have it. Oft finde ich das übertrieben, aber hier scheint wirklich was dran zu sein ...


----------



## Cam-man (21. Juni 2012)

hoffentlich bekommt das rune v2 mindestens 160mm...
150mm wären mir wieder zu sehr ein kompromiss
vielleicht sollte ich keith schreiben 
aber auf eine einzelne meinung wird der nichts geben


----------



## NoStyle (22. Juni 2012)

Cam-man schrieb:


> hoffentlich bekommt das rune v2 mindestens 160mm...
> 150mm wären mir wieder zu sehr ein kompromiss
> vielleicht sollte ich keith schreiben
> aber auf eine einzelne meinung wird der nichts geben


Ich würde Ihn diesbezüglich anschrieben. Das wollte ich wegen Prime und 650B auch längst machen, bevor ich mich von den penetranten 29er-Lovern wieder zutexten lassen muss wie geil doch diese Wagonwheels sind


----------



## Cam-man (22. Juni 2012)

gut, ich wollt ihn nicht allein deswegen zutexten und noch ein grund ist mir nicht eingefallen 
wenn du das machst kannst dir ja wünschen:
ks-link
um die 65° lw
160-170mm fw mit mind. 216mm dämpfer

wenn mir noch ein grund einfällt schreib ichs ihm auch noch dann sind es schon 2


----------



## NoStyle (22. Juni 2012)

Mach ich bald. Wäre schön etwas Licht in diese ganze Gerüchteküche zu bringen und irgendwer muss ja verhindern dass Banshee nachher nur noch 29er baut


----------



## Cam-man (22. Juni 2012)

du sagst es.
oder das 192043102984ste 150mm-enduro das mMn einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist, weil federweg mit einem gescheiten dämpfer absolut nichts an effektivität einbüßt in solchen maßen 
und irgendwie müssen sie sich ja schon bisschen vom spitfire distanzieren. bevor ich eins mit 150mm und großer gabel fahr, nehm ich doch eher das spitfire. da ist das rune irgendwie nichts halbes und nichts ganzes bisher
und mit so einem federweg kann das neue rune auch ein neues wildcard werden, das kann dann das was die leute sich mit einem neuen wildcard immer gewünscht hätten


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Juni 2012)

Mir persönlich würden bei so einem Bike 66 Grad Lenkwinkel reichen und einen Link will ich beim V2 eigentlich gar nicht.... 
Ich bin der Verfechter von zumindest EINER direkten, stabilen und steifen Verbindung zwischen Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau...*so!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (22. Juni 2012)

ist doch schwachsinn
dafür hast du beim turner 4-bar/horstlink dann ein unsteifes rahmendreieck am hinterbau.
wenn das rad ein kompromissloses enduro-racebike werden soll (parallel zum legend, würd ja sehr gut kommen mit dem enduro worldcup 2013  ) dann brauchts so einen winkel und einen effektiveren hinterbau
für alle die das nicht wollen ist der markt ja wohl wirklich übersättigt


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Juni 2012)

Jeder hat seine Vorlieben. Den Reign X Rahmen hab ich auch wieder verkauft wegen des Links, das Intense UZZI stehen lassen wegen des Links und das Wildcard hab ich dem RUNE ebenfalls hauptsächlich wegen des Links vorgezogen. Aber jeder wie er mag, ich mag eben nicht....


----------



## Ischi (22. Juni 2012)

muss auch noch loswerden, dass mir das Spitty gefällt ...

und diskriminiert den Link nicht immer so 

@cam-man:
schön das du jetzt endlich standesgemäß fahren kannst, hört sich gut an, dass Luftgabeln den Stahlfedervarianten immer ähnlicher werden sollen...


----------



## Cam-man (22. Juni 2012)

gut das reign bricht am link, das ist aber nicht dem link anzulasten
funktionieren tut das maestro ziemlich gut
intense sind sowieso die labbrigsten rahmen zwischen hier und frisco

und über den KS-link hast du dich anscheinend überhaupt nicht informiert wenn ich das mal sagen darf 
durch extrem kurze links ist da sogar ein steifigkeitsvorteil entstanden, und die bewegung der links ist minimal was das ansprechen verbessert (4-bars drehen massig bei den hauptgelenken)
dazu kommt dass der dämpfer über ein massiges gefrästes teil angelenkt wird anstatt über einen kleinen link
dadurch wird die kraft besonders geradlinig auf den dämpfer übertragen, was ihn haltbarer machen wird
theoretisch kann dadurch auch das ansprechverhalten verbessert werden, aber das is glaub ich nicht zu merken...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. Juni 2012)

Sicher kommt meine Abneigung gegen Links hauptsächlich von den gebrochenen Reign X Links. Zusätzlich waren mir das Reign und das Intense einfach zu plüschig. Ich gestehe auch, dass ich dem KS-Link von vorne herein keine Chance gegeben habe, aber ich verspreche dem RUNE V.2 werde ich zumindest in 2013 eine Probefahrt einräumen bevor ich was anderes kaufe...

Wobei mir spontan auch nicht viele Alternativen einfallen würden.

Aber wie ein Link steifer sein soll als eine direkte "Verschraubung" mit dem Hauptrahmen leuchtet mir noch nicht ein. So ein Konstrukt, egal wie lang oder kurz, müßte sich theoretisch immer mehr verwinden als die direkte Lösung....


----------



## Cam-man (23. Juni 2012)

meinst du so eine lange, unverschweisste wippe wie am wildcard ist etwa steifer?
sicher nicht 
ausserdem ziemlich dämpferkillend. vor allem zusammen mit dem hohen übersetzungsverhältnis...
mein DHX hat schon riefen auf der kolbenstange.
das einzige was steifer sein kann beim 4-bar ist die untere verbindung kettenstrebe/tretlager
aber die obere wird steifer sein, genauso wie das ganze hintere dreieck
plüschig sollen die vf4b banshee's ja überhaupt nicht sein
straffer als maestro und VPP sowieso, und anscheinend auch straffer als DW-links die konzeptionell am nächsten da rankommen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. Juni 2012)

Ich bin kein Fahrradbauer, aber könnte mir dennoch vorstellen, dass eine "feste" Verbindung am Tretlager mehr für die Steifigkeit bringt als eine kleinerer Dämpfer-Wippe. Siehe z.B. auch das häßliche "Dämpfer-Konstrukt" am Knolly Chilcotin. Das kann IMHO nicht wesentlich zur Steifigkeit beitragen.

Dass dies Wildcard-Art der Dämpferanlenkung dem Dämpfer schadet ist mir neu und leuchtet mir auch nicht ein, aber da können andere langjährigen Wildcard-Besitzer sicher mehr dazu sagen. Bei mir ist nach 6 Monaten noch nix zu sehen.

Irgendwie finde ich diese "Mini-Links" eben nicht vertrauen erweckend, nicht umsonst strecke ich meine Fühler doch immer wieder z.B. Richtung Nicolai Helius AM/AC aus.
Eine Ausführliche Probefahrt aller Modelle IRGENDWANN MAL wirds richten...

Jetzt werd ich erst mal das Wildcard noch ein wenig Richtung "Wendigkeit" tunen und dann weiter sehen.

Ganz nebenbei hatte ich mal kurz einen Blick auf den devinci Frantik Rahmen hier im Bikemarkt geworfen. Für die Art Bike mit 3,2kg Rahmengewicht echt super, aber der Radstand beim "L" ist 119cm!!!!
Das ist ja Wildcard XXL oder RUNE XXXL...
Die Geo ist auf dem Papier auch nicht so übel aber Tests bescheinigen ein sehr DH-mäßiges Verhalten, also weg damit...


----------



## Cam-man (23. Juni 2012)

auf die obere umlenkung wird mehr kraft fließen, da die kettenstrebe ja direkt die schläge daran weiterleitet
unten muss es sich nur mitbewegen und seitliche kräfte aushalten
das wildcard hat ein riesen übersetzungsverhältnis bei 165mm, dadurch ist die kraft die auf den dämpfer fliesst entsprechend größer
dazu kommt dass die wippe recht lang ist und nicht verschweisst oder sonstwas
dadurch werden torsionskräfte auf den dämpfer geleitet
daher sind bei specialized und norco die wippen 2 zusammengeschweisste teile


----------



## pogorausch (25. Juni 2012)

hey Leute ich bin 180cm welche rahmengröße würdet ihr mir raten beim spitfire???

mfg
fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (25. Juni 2012)

Ich würde sagen Medium, mit 590er Oberrohr.


----------



## Condor (25. Juni 2012)

Ich bins mit 1,80-1,82 in Medium gefahren. Mit Hauptaugenmerk auf runterballern musste ich eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze (20mm Offset) und einen 60mm Vorbau fahren.

50mm Vorbau und/oder gerade Stütze führten zu Rückenschmerzen.

Ich war wohl ziemlich genau zwischen M und L. Am besten mal Reach vergleichen.


----------



## NoStyle (25. Juni 2012)

Condor, könnten Deine Rückenschmerzen daher rühren dass Du dir eine kleine Streckbank zurecht gebastelt hast?
Ich habe auch ganz selten mal Probleme damit, aber je aufrechter ich sitze desto weniger treten diese auf. Leider geht das etwas auf Kosten der Bergauf-Performance ...


----------



## warpax (25. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre es bei 1,78m ebenfalls in M und mit 50mm Vorbau. Ist mir minimal zu lang, geht aber soweit. Ich vermute, dass ich das Rad wegen der Länge nach vorne raus aber nicht so recht aufs Hinterrad kriege.


----------



## böser_wolf (27. Juni 2012)

so ich spiel auch hier mit  wenn ich darf

mein spitfire
ich bin von einer alutech fanes 170/170 die ich nicht wirklich nutzen kann
auf das spitfire umgesattelt

mz  am1 
rohloff 
und mein bremsen bastard   hayes el camino hebel und quad deus sattel
der fox fliegt raus  da kommt ein rs pearl rein der kann besser mit meinen 90kilo und der rohloff
ich bin 180 und das ist ein m rahmen  50er vorbau 
fühlt sich soweit gut an
gewicht 15xx
geplante änderungen 
gabel rs reverlation/sektor mal schauen was kommt 
kettenspanner nach vorn ala roox rollercoaster+kefü oben
versenkbare stütze
und wenn ich mal geld hab ne cleg fr




mal ne frage
 ich hab gestern den karton ausgepackt
und hab 2 ersatzschaltaugen, gleitlager, schrauben sattelstütze
schnellspanner 

is das normal bei banshee oder nur so weil shock therapie banshee abgibt 
imo haben sie noch 3spitfire auf lager


----------



## CDRacer (27. Juni 2012)

Hey,
schaut doch schonmal ziemlich gut aus. Ich bin mit meinem Spitfire immer noch ziemlich zufrieden. Ersatzschaltauge, Schrauben und Gleitlager, sowie Sattelstütze und zugehörige Klemme waren bei mir auch dabei. Allerdings "nur" ein Ersatzschaltauge. Meinen Rahmen hatte ich über Freeborn bezogen und auch bei meiner Freundin waren diese Teile dabei. Bei ihr kam der Rahmen direkt aus USA. Scheint also Standard bei Banshee zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (27. Juni 2012)

Das ist Standard bei Banshee und ne sehr coole Nummer!  
Je nach Rahmen variiert das ein wenig. Bei mir waren es diverse Schrauben für die Lager, zwei Lagerachsen (für Wippe), diverse Bushings, Schaltauge, schwarze Kabelbinder, schwarze und weisse Farbe (Nasslack), Sattelklemme und eine Proxy Sattelstütze, die sogar leichter als eine Thomson ist, aber qualitativ nicht unbedingt schlechter.

PS: Herzlich willkommen und viel Spaß hier - spielen ist erlaubt .
Recht beachtlicher und deutlicher Wechsel vom Fanes zum Spitty. Kann ich aber gut nachvollziehen. Bin teilweise recht überrascht mit welch "dickem" Gerät so mancher über meine Hometrails "fegt", die ich mit einer ähnlichen Kombi wie Du befahre ...


----------



## Exxun (27. Juni 2012)

Jetzt mit Reifen mit Grip


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Juni 2012)

Sehr schickes Legend....


----------



## Exxun (27. Juni 2012)

danke


----------



## Condor (27. Juni 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Condor, könnten Deine Rückenschmerzen daher rühren dass Du dir eine kleine Streckbank zurecht gebastelt hast?
> Ich habe auch ganz selten mal Probleme damit, aber je aufrechter ich sitze desto weniger treten diese auf. Leider geht das etwas auf Kosten der Bergauf-Performance ...



Nein, das lag einfach daran, dass mir das Oberrohr einen ticken zu kurz war für einen 50er Vorbau.

Hatte extra noch mal zurückgewechselt, hatte mir mein Rücken dann nochmal bestätigt 

Jetzt habe ich einen Rahmen mit 602mm Oberrohr und es passt mit einem 50er Vorbau und gerader Stütze.


----------



## El Papa (27. Juni 2012)

@ böser wolf, schön daß es noch mehr Rohloffer mit Banshee gibt, ich hab mich so allein gefühlt .


----------



## böser_wolf (27. Juni 2012)

heut mal geteste das kleine   
macht laune 
was wiegt dein wildcard mit rohloff?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Juni 2012)

Irgendwie scheint mir das RUNE eine selten gewordene Spezies zu sein oder täuscht der Eindruck? Außer dem von Mr Crashdummy hab ich lang keins mehr gesehen....
Wird scheinbar echt Zeit für ein v.2....Hey John, Keith, gebt mal bissi Gas...


----------



## El Papa (28. Juni 2012)

heute 16 Kg glatt. Bis zum Winter sollen es 15,7 sein. Nächstes Jahr 15,5.


----------



## RZL DZL (29. Juni 2012)

Ich wollte heute auch mal an meinem ein bisschen Basteln und wiegen, aber ich hab stattdessen den ganzen tag gelernt  Nun denn, neue Kettenführung (e13 LG1) ist da, morgen mach ich vielleicht dann Bilder, dann wird es wieder mehr Galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## factz666 (29. Juni 2012)

Holst du dir die LG1 Trail?

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungswerte bzw. einen Vergleich zwischen Wildcard mit Luftdämpfer und Wildcard mit Stahldämpfer?
Wird's Fahrwerk softer, berg-auf Performance, etc.. ?


Kamera-Objektiv kaputt, drum gibts leider kein aktuelles Bild. Zwischenzeitlich wurde aber die SLX Kurbel durch ne schwarze FC-M770 ersetzt 

Grüße

PS: Spitfire mit Rohloff und Legend auf der aktuellen Seite sind ein Traum!!


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Juni 2012)

factz666  danke



El Papa schrieb:


> heute 16 Kg glatt. Bis zum Winter sollen es 15,7 sein. Nächstes Jahr 15,5.



echt  ich bin grad bei 15,6 und hab den leichtern rahmen
meine gabel müsste auch leichter sein
sattelstüze  eh  
speedbone hab ich auch nicht 


hmm 
anyway bild


----------



## El Papa (30. Juni 2012)

geh mal jedes Teil durch, da kommt noch mehr zusammen: Lenker, Pedale, Kurbel,.... 
Ich hab als Punkt noch Felgen, Speichen, Pedale, Schaltgriff, die Sattelstütze kommt raus wenn die Eurobike mir eine schöne Alternative offenbart.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Juni 2012)

Mein Wildcard wiegt 15,7kg in "L" incl. Gravity Dropper, Klingel, Schutzbleche und Navi-Halterung....


----------



## böser_wolf (30. Juni 2012)

aber ohne rohloff

ne schon klar   
kurbel wird ne xt 
bash kommt weg 
kettenspanner kommt nach vorn(eigenbau)
lenker ich denk ich werd flacher (weniger rise)
gabel da gehn ca 500gr revalation 
pedale die wiegen nur 300gr  wellgo mag/ti

felgen jo meine hintere hat eh dellen  
spank ozzy evo  420 gr   wären ne idee


----------



## factz666 (30. Juni 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Mein Wildcard wiegt 15,7kg in "L" incl. Gravity Dropper, Klingel, Schutzbleche und Navi-Halterung....



Gutes Gewicht! Was wiegt die Dropper? Fährst du ne Luftgabel? Tubeless?

Ich versuche auch gerade mein Wildcard abzuspecken... v.a. beim LRS ist mit 2150g noch was rauszuholen!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Juni 2012)

factz666 schrieb:


> Gutes Gewicht! Was wiegt die Dropper? Fährst du ne Luftgabel? Tubeless?
> 
> Ich versuche auch gerade mein Wildcard abzuspecken... v.a. beim LRS ist mit 2150g noch was rauszuholen!



Klar, der LRS macht ne Menge aus. Meiner wiegt ca. 1750g

Die Dropper wiegt dafür knapp 650g!!! Ne Reverb ist da wesentlich leichter aber zu kurz für meine 189cm. Muss ja schon ein gutes Stück im Sitzrohr verschwinden, daher die Spezial-450mm lange Version.

Kurze Zusammenfassung der Enduro-Komponenten:

Fox Talas 160 RLC
Fox DHX Air
Elixier CR
XO/X9-Kombi
DT Swiss EX1750 LRS
Race Face Atlas AM Kurbel
Gravity Dropper Classic
Giant Contact Lenker 750mm
Giant Contact Vorbau 70mm
DMR Vault Pedale
Conti MK II 2.4 Protection Standard mit Schlauch
Cane Creek Angle Set (-1)

Dachte irgenwann mal den LRS gegen was breiteres zu tauschen.
Z.B. Alex Supra D, aber bislang hatte ich noch keinen Bedarf.

Außerdem find ich den Crankbrothers Iodine LRS extrem sexy, wäre aber keine wesentliche Verbesserung zum EX1750.

Greez, Andy


----------



## RZL DZL (30. Juni 2012)

Ich hab den längsten! ... Spacerturm :/


----------



## NoStyle (1. Juli 2012)

factz666 schrieb:


> ... Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungswerte bzw. einen Vergleich zwischen Wildcard mit Luftdämpfer und Wildcard mit Stahldämpfer?
> Wird's Fahrwerk softer, berg-auf Performance, etc.. ?


Der Unterschied zwischen Luft- und Stahldämpfer macht sich nach meiner Erfahrung nur im reinen Ansprechverhalten bemerkbar, bzw. beim Schluckvermögen der kleinen und ganz kleinen Kiesel. Im Stand muss ich schon recht kräftig auf den Sattel drücken damit der Hinterbau mit Luftdämpfer einfedert. Mit Stahlfeder reicht ein leichter Druck auf den Sattel und der Hinterbau reagiert. 
Auf dem Trail, sofern er sowas wie Unebenheiten, Wurzeln, Steine hat, merke ich so gut wie keinen Unterschied. Ich muss hierzu allerdings sagen, dass ich seit längerem, egal ob Luft oder Stahl, meinen Hinterbau so soft wie möglich abstimme. So kann ich den Federweg auf meinem Hometrail fast maximal nutzen. Für sprunglastige Parktrails müsste ich etwas mehr Luft befüllen.
Bezüglich der Antriebseinflüsse habe ich keinen Unterschied festgestellt - den Hinterbau empfinde ich als sehr antriebsneutral, unabhängig vom Federmedium. Der Schwerpunkt bleibt auch mit einem leichteren Luftdämpfer satt und tief irgendwo auf Höhe der Fußknöchel, bei gelevelten Pedalen. 
Bis auf das oben genannte feine Ansprechen kein wirklich nennenswerter Unterschied. Trotzdem würde ich Stahl bevorzugen - insgesamt fühlt es sich doch nen Ticken satter an und funktioniert 365 Tage im Jahr, auch bei zweistelligen Minustemperaturen. Luft ist eben leichter (Gewicht) und schneller abzustimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (2. Juli 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint mir das RUNE eine selten gewordene Spezies zu sein oder täuscht der Eindruck? Außer dem von Mr Crashdummy hab ich lang keins mehr gesehen....
> Wird scheinbar echt Zeit für ein v.2....Hey John, Keith, gebt mal bissi Gas...



Der Hobel rennt jetzt. Hab noch ne passende Sattelstütze erstanden, den Lenker etwas eingekürzt, Minion vorne drauf gezogen und der Dämpfer wurde von Sport-Import auch direkt getauscht!  

Ich finds gar nicht soooo schlimm etwas Seltenes zu fahren!  Allerdings dürfte das mit meinen Knieschaden seit gestern erstmal wieder etwas schwieriger werden. Das Rune hat mich allerdings nicht abgeworfen, das war eine alte Baustellenschlampe mit Rücktritt nach einer harten Nacht!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. Juli 2012)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Ich finds gar nicht soooo schlimm etwas Seltenes zu fahren!  Allerdings dürfte das mit meinen Knieschaden seit gestern erstmal wieder etwas schwieriger werden. Das Rune hat mich allerdings nicht abgeworfen, das war eine alte Baustellenschlampe mit Rücktritt nach einer harten Nacht!




Nö, schlimm ist das überhaupt nicht was seltenes zu fahren. Das Wildcard gibts ja nun auch nicht sooo oft...

Da ich aber vor einem knappen Jahr vor der Entscheidung Wildcard oder RUNE stand, wäre es ganz interessant mal ein paar Infos, Bilder, Berichte, Erfahrungen über das RUNE aus einem deutschen Forum zu lesen.
Die internationalen "Fachleute" waren sich ja recht einig, dass das Ding bis auf das Bushing/Bearing Problem ein geiler Hobel ist....

Hoffe Dein Knie ist bald wieder Ok, ich selbst hab auch ein wenig Probleme damit....


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (2. Juli 2012)

Wird schon... MRT ist am Donnerstag... Freundin hat da gute Kontake! 

Kannst du das näher beschreiben? An den Lagern hab ich bisher nix festgestellt. Oder was meinst du?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. Juli 2012)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Wird schon... MRT ist am Donnerstag... Freundin hat da gute Kontake!
> 
> Kannst du das näher beschreiben? An den Lagern hab ich bisher nix festgestellt. Oder was meinst du?




Ich hoffe Dein Englisch ist passabel........:

http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/rune-bushings-again-738044.html


----------



## NoStyle (3. Juli 2012)

Mr_Crashdummy,

bitte beim durchlesen dieser Threads nicht gleich in Panik verfallen - erfahrungsgemäß sind unzufriedene Kunden diejenigen, welche gleich das ganze I-Net terrorisieren!
Solltest Du überhaupt Probleme damit haben, dann gibt es Austausch-Achsen mit neuer Beschichtung, welche diesen Problemen entgegenwirken sollen. Neue Gleitlager gibt es bei Igus in Kölle für ein paar Cent im Dutzend. Zusätzlich solltest Du dich an die Comments des Users FM orientieren, welcher hilfreiche Tipps gegeben hat!


----------



## Mr.A (3. Juli 2012)

Mr-Chrashdummy 

mein Rune läuft jetzt seit über 1,5 Jahre ohne Probleme, hab auch noch keine Wartung an den Achsen gemacht... nicht von den MTBR Jungs verrückt machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Juli 2012)

Nee, is sicher halb so wild, ich hatte auch eher wegen des Links und nicht wegen der Bushings damals "gekniffen" und das Wildcard gekauft.


Die RUNE Action-Bilder bei MTBR sind schon immer wieder schön, sowas wünsch ich mir auch fürs IBC....

@NoStyle

Übrigens hat angeblich bei MTBR ein Typ ein RUNE v2 als Prototyp gesehen. MIT KS-Link....


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (3. Juli 2012)

Leider geht dias Forum gerade nicht...


----------



## NoStyle (3. Juli 2012)

Kalkhoff,
für Action-Bilder müssen wir beim nächsten gemeinsamen Ritt wohl selber sorgen. Allerdings sind, obwohl ich Bildbearbeitungs-Profi bin, meine fotographischen oder auch fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten eher "unterirdisch". Von meinem "Klamotten-Style" ganz zu schweigen 

Yep, KS-Link Rune-Proto wurde angeblich gesichtet, ebenso ein Prime/Spitfire-Proto mit KS-Link und 650B-LRS. Vielleicht ist das auch nur ein neues Bike - jedenfalls schweigt man sich aus und kommt hoffentlich bei der Euro/Interbike mit ein paar News heraus. 
Ich bin mir eh schon länger ziemlich sicher, das die gesamte Palette früher oder später auf KS-Link umgestellt wird, da er zum VF4B aus der Pippin Osborne-Ära einige Vorteile bietet. Die Frage ist nur: Wie schnell kommen die Bansheesys damit aus dem Quark ...


Mr_Crashdummy,
lies es mal durch, aber mach Dich nicht verrückt. Gleitlager brauchen einfach mehr Pflege als Kugellager. Regelmäßig geschmiert und mit blauem Locktide handfest angezogenen Schrauben solltest Du jahrelang problemfrei fahren können. Schlimmstenfalls musst Du halt mal die Gleitlager wechseln. Die funktionieren bei Nicolai oder Turner seit zig Jahren ohne dass man was negatives hört ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Juli 2012)

@NoStyle

Ich wollte ewig schon Bilder machen, auch am Spot im GrÃ¼ngÃ¼rtel.
Allerdings bin ich Fan von DSLR Bildern, die Kompakten sind meistens eher mÃ¤Ãig. Und die Canon nach Altenberg Ã¼bern Trails zu schleppen hab ich wenig Lust.
Machen wir nÃ¤chstes mal aber trotzdem, zumindest mit der Kompakten.

Klamotten? Dein Nick-Name ist da wohl Programmâ¦..aber darauf kommst ja auch nicht an.

Bike-FÃ¤higkeiten? Wir kriegen da schon hin, fÃ¼r die Galerie wird's reichen...


----------



## Ischi (3. Juli 2012)

selbst wenn ihr beim fahren nur eine Schlübber anhabt..hauptsache Action


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Juli 2012)

so grad mal wieder zurück vom biken 

das spitfire geht sehr gut den berg rauf 
und liegt satt bergab

die 130mm hinten   
fühlen sich nach etwas mehr an 
geben aber sehr gut rückmeldung von trail

tretlager schön tief 
aber nicht zu tief
beim fanes muss mann schon genau aufpassen

der umstieg von alutech fanes  
auf weniger federweg hat sich gelohnt
für unser trails hier in sw 

jetzt muss das kleine noch etwas abspecken


----------



## NoStyle (3. Juli 2012)

SW = Schwarzwald?
Gibt es Infos/Videos von den Trails, die Du (Ihr) befahrt, ähnlich der Frosthelm-Page für den Grossraum Köln und Umland?

Schön dass Dir das Spitfire gefällt   bin auch nur n´kleines bisschen neidisch 
Wenn dass noch (deutlich) leichter wäre dürfte es noch viel mehr abgehen ...


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Juli 2012)

sw=schweinfurt   

videos  müßte ich  malö zusammen sammeln im i-net


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (4. Juli 2012)

Banshee Paradox custom, Gewicht: 12,19Kg


----------



## NoStyle (4. Juli 2012)

Boah, nicht meine Reifengröße, aber optisch schon der Hammerknaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (4. Juli 2012)

so ne seite gibts nicht 

aber schau mal
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13572
oder eins von mir (wo ich noch ganz war)
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j80mt323sDE&feature=plcp"]13 7      - YouTube[/nomedia]


jo leichter ziel ist 14 -14,4  müßte klappen


----------



## san_andreas (4. Juli 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> oder eins von mir (wo ich noch ganz war)



Was ist dir denn eigentlich passiert ?


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Juli 2012)

kurz fassung 
motorrad leidplanke
schädelhirn trauma 
armplexus schaden (nervenwurzel ausriss c5 c6 c7)
=teil lähmung linker arm/hand schulter 
= nix mehr bikepark dh usw
aber trails fahren ohne sprünge touren usw gehts schon


----------



## san_andreas (4. Juli 2012)

F......k !
Aber immerhin kannst du noch weiter radeln, das ist wenigstens ein kleiner Trost.


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Juli 2012)

du es ist alles bonus 
ich hab da echt schwein gehabt 
das manches nicht mehr geht ist halt der preis dafür


----------



## san_andreas (4. Juli 2012)

Ja, die Leidplanke...da haben wir einen Jugendfreund dran verloren.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Juli 2012)

Geile Videos, SW ist ne Reise wert....

Herzliches Beileid, das ist der Grund warum ich 2010 aufgehört hab mit Motorrad fahren. War mir schlicht zu gefährlich geworden....man wird halt alt......jetzt muss das Biken für Ausgleich sorgen...

Ich hab auf jeden Fall ein Auge auf das RUNE v2, auch wenn das Paradox hier schon Porno ist...


----------



## NoStyle (4. Juli 2012)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Vids! Das sieht doch nach sehr feinem Spitfire-Revier aus 


böser_wolf schrieb:


> kurz fassung
> motorrad leidplanke
> schädelhirn trauma
> armplexus schaden (nervenwurzel ausriss c5 c6 c7)
> ...


Uff, das ist hart. Aber sei einfach dankbar - das hätte viel schlimmer ausgehen können!!!


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (11. Juli 2012)

@ böser_wolf
Mein ehrliches Mitgefühl hast du! Gute Besserung an der Stelle...


So und nachdem ich die letzten Tage auf meinen MRT-Befund gewartet hab, war ich mal ganz unartig und hab das Rune über ein paar Hometrails gejagt, auch wenn mir mein Knie jetzt wieder ordentlich schmerzt.

Cornering ist super, der Minion vorn macht sich jetzt richtig bemerkbar. Nachteil der Larsen hinten... also ich mag ihn da nicht. In sehr trockenem oder sehr nassen Gelände geht das Heck ziemlich schnell weg mit dem Reifen. Da kann man sich noch so auf die Körperhaltung konzentrieren. Ansonsten sehr gutes Verhalten, insofern ich das beurteilen kann. Hab meinen Lenker auf 750 (bzw. 730) eingekürzt. Finde ich für ne M (177cm) optimal bei nem 50er Vorbau. Reifenupdate hinten kommt also noch...

Sprünge/Drops konnte ich jetzt zugegebenermaßen noch nicht so übertrieben angehen. Aber der Hinterbau ist auf jeden Fall sehr schluckfreudig. 1m Drops, Sprünge ins Flat... allesamt kein Problem. Aber wie gesagt, große Weiten/Höhen waren wegen des Knies und fehlender Spots jetzt einfach noch nicht möglich. Allerdings hat der User, der den Monarch hier als Luftpumpe bezeichnete, absolut recht... da muss ebenfalls über kurz oder lang was knackigeres rein, obwohl das Floodgate-Hebelchen doch gut arbeitet. Hab bei nem SAG von 20% kein Wippen oder irgendwas... sehr neutral das Ganze...

Zum Vortrieb brauch ich ja, glaube ich, nix mehr sagen! Die Fixiefahrer hier und in DD schauen schon nicht schlecht, wenn ich mit gut und gerne 1Kg Übergewicht am Hobel an denen vorbeizieh. Aber das wird ja beim Spitfire kaum anders sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (11. Juli 2012)

schau ob du günstig an einen Evolver isx 4 oder 6 rankommst


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (11. Juli 2012)

Ich seh gerade! Dein Rune? Auch sehr schön!!!
Läuft der Manitou gut? Da wären die Settings gleich mal interessant... 


Ps. Hat jemand zufällig ein Hayes Entlüfterkit rumliegen, was er net mehr brauch... Ich merk nämlich gerade dass ich bei meinem HT vorn nen Fuß reinstellen muss!


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Juli 2012)

danke wird scho 

evolver 6way hatte ich in meinem fanes  1a dämpfer

ich fahr zurzeit ne fat albert /crossmark mischung 
am fr hardtail und am spitfire

klar bei schlamm ist das nix 

aber sonst ne lustige kombi 
das heck ist immer schön am driften 

hayes bremsen mit entlüftungs nippel 
geh in die apotehke  besorg dir ein paar spritzen etwas schlauch 
und bei autohandel etwas dot
fertig ist dein kit


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (11. Juli 2012)

Das wird's wohl werden! Mal sehen ob ich ein Rezept bekomm... Praxisgebühr hab ich diesen Monat schon genug bezahlt! 

Mal ne dumme Frage! Ist die Einbaurichtung beim Evolver eigentlich egal?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. Juli 2012)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Das wird's wohl werden! Mal sehen ob ich ein Rezept bekomm... Praxisgebühr hab ich diesen Monat schon genug bezahlt!
> 
> Mal ne dumme Frage! Ist die Einbaurichtung beim Evolver eigentlich egal?



Ist das nicht grundsätzlich bei jedem Dämpfer egal, hauptsache passt in den Rahmen und man kommt an alle Hebelchen und Ventile dran?


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (12. Juli 2012)

Wäre ja wünschenswert, allerdings denke ich das nicht. 
In erster Linie wirkt ja die Kraft des Hinterbaus auf den Dämpfer. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es völlig Wumpe is, ob die Kraft auf den Kolben od. das Gehäuse wirkt...

Naja, aber was weiß ich schon!? Der Evolver ist ja generell etwas anders konstruiert... Hab aber mehrfach beide Einbauten gesehen, deswegen frag ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (12. Juli 2012)

Ich würde mal behaupten dass das egal ist. Es wird gerne mal mit "ungefederter Masse" argumentiert, je nach Piggy-Platzierung - es mag spürbar sein, allerdings kenne ich auch Leute die tatsächlich das Gras wachsen hören können ...
Wichtiger ist die Kollisionsfreiheit und hoffentlich frei zugängliche Bedienmöglichkeit!
Evolver? Jaaaaaa ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Juli 2012)

Evolver? 
Ich finde wenn schon der ganze "New School"-Hype mit tiefem Tretlager und immer flacherem Lenkwinkel dann auch nen "New School" Dämpfer...


----------



## böser_wolf (12. Juli 2012)

haha 
ich bau die tage mal nen rock shox pear in mein spitfire
mal schaun was der so treibt
der ist Old School

weil fox mag ich net so wirklich


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Juli 2012)

Hatte eigentlich vor nen Monarch RC3 Medium Volume in mein Wildcard einzubauen, aber bislang komm ich mit dem Factory-DHX Air ganz gut klar. Vielleicht wär der ja auch was fürs Spitfire/RUNE...?? Gibts ja in Low, Medium und High Volume.


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (12. Juli 2012)

Und jetzt willst du, dass jemand schreit "Hier, hier, ich, ich!" ???  

Spaß beiseite, hab mich entschieden den RT3 jetzt erstmal zu fahren. Hinterbau klebt am Boden und Schläge steckt er doch einigermaßen gut weg. Hab aber gemerkt, dass man ihn dann doch 0,5bar mehr pumpen sollte, als es der SAG einem suggeriert!

Btw, MRT sagt leichter Innenbandanriss und Verdacht auf Teilabriss des hinteren Kreuzbandes. Prost Mahlzeit!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Juli 2012)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Und jetzt willst du, dass jemand schreit "Hier, hier, ich, ich!" ???
> 
> Spaß beiseite, hab mich entschieden den RT3 jetzt erstmal zu fahren. Hinterbau klebt am Boden und Schläge steckt er doch einigermaßen gut weg. Hab aber gemerkt, dass man ihn dann doch 0,5bar mehr pumpen sollte, als es der SAG einem suggeriert!
> 
> Btw, MRT sagt leichter Innenbandanriss und Verdacht auf Teilabriss des hinteren Kreuzbandes. Prost Mahlzeit!




Nein........das hast Du falsch verstanden, ICH hab keinen. Ich kauf zwar schon mal was auf Verdacht, aber der wär mir zu teuer gewesen, wollte den DHX erst mal testen - und bislang funzt der...

Eine ganze Menge Abrisse......Gute Besserung von hier aus...


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (12. Juli 2012)

Danke, aber klingt wohl schlimmer als es ist. Das Dumme an der Sache ist, es fühlt sich ja einigermaßen gut an. Der Arzt meinte, Fahrradfahren geht! Nur ist nun mal Fahrradfahren nicht gleich Fahrradfahren... 

Back-to-Topic... Gibt's mal wieder neue Pics?


----------



## NoStyle (12. Juli 2012)

Mal wieder Bilder? Das ist doch Quatsch wenn man nix neues hat 

Old School vs. New School? Naja, in meinem Alter bewährt sich lieber wertkonservatives, dann muss man auch nicht immer gucken welcher Tune mit wieviel Shims und so ... 

Übrigens: Gute Besserung!


----------



## RZL DZL (12. Juli 2012)

@böser wolf: Ätzend, gute Besserung (wobei ja Nerven nicht so fabelhaft besser werden :/ )
Hab mich auch nach ein paar Erfahrungen auf dem Motorrad davon verabschiedet, mir dann mit dem Rad im Vergleich zum Motorrad schlimmere Verletzungen zugezogen. Nun denn, immerhin spar ich das Geld für den Sprit...

@Mr Crashdummy: Willst du deinen Larsen loswerden? Welchen fährst du genau?


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (12. Juli 2012)

Larsen TT 26x2,35" 60a (52-559)

... Hab halt noch ein komplettes Paar! Einen zur Zeit hinten drauf und quasi einen Neuen als Reserve!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (14. Juli 2012)

so bild von heut   
neu hmm  nur ne kleinere scheibe hinten 

der trail geht ständig links rechts mit mini anlieger 
da gehörts auf jeden fall hin das spiti


----------



## RZL DZL (14. Juli 2012)

Gefällt!


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (14. Juli 2012)

Auf jeden Fall... Schmutz steht in dem Fall für Spaß!


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (15. Juli 2012)

Wieder langsames Rantasten...


----------



## NoStyle (15. Juli 2012)

Ja spinn ich? Wie zum Deivel hast Du es geschafft das die Sonne scheint ?!!? 
Hier in Köllefornia gabs ne Matsch-Fango-Packung vom allerfeinsten ...


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (15. Juli 2012)

Bis 15 Uhr war heut das Wetter richtig gut... jetzt schifft es hier aber auch!


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Juli 2012)

hier bei uns sonne wolken mix 
aber trocken  gutes bikewetter


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. Juli 2012)

Will auch sonne....


----------



## NoStyle (17. Juli 2012)

Mann oh mann Leutz, ich könnte gerade vor Geilheit nur noch aus der Hose hüpfen 
Ist alles noch nicht bestätigt!!! Allerdings ist mein neues Bike für die nächsten Jahre definitiv dabei 

Banshee 2013, in Auszügen:

Legend:








Rune:








Spitfire:








Prime:








Rune und Spitfire kommen via austauschbarem Dropout und unteren Link für 26 Zoll und/oder 650B - wie geil ist das denn bitte 
Ausserdem werden die Dämpfer erstmals auf die Hinterbauten ab Werk angepasst (CTD)! 
Wildcard und Scythe bleiben als TNT-Fauxbar. Das Rampant bleibt beim V4FB-Hinterbau.
AMP und Paradox ändern sich auf den ersten Blick nur optisch.

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (17. Juli 2012)

yeah!
rune here we go!


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (17. Juli 2012)

Ja, da geht was, und zwar gewaltig!
Japp, das Paradox bekommt eine Direct Mount Umwerfer Aufnahme und ein Tapered Steuerrohr! Prime ist ja hier ersichtlich!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Juli 2012)

So wie sich die "Profis" weltweit überschlagen scheinen die Jungs - wenn alles so stimmt - ja alles richtig gemacht zu haben. Ich kenn das neue Hinterbausystem nur theoretisch. Wäre interessant wie sich das Verhalten z.B. vom RUNE im Vergleich zum jetzigen System verändert/verbessert..??


----------



## Cam-man (17. Juli 2012)

bestimmt verbessert!
keith hat ja schonmal die vorteile vom ks-link im vergleich zum vf4b erklärt... hab ich hier auch mal gepostet
CTD heisst ja nicht dass der dämpfer ab werk angepasst ist, das ist doch einfach nur der neue rp23!
climb trail descend, der 3 stufige einstellungsschwachsinn ist das doch 
ich nehm den DB air


----------



## NoStyle (17. Juli 2012)

Ich habe irgendwo in den Untiefen des I-Netzes gelesen, dass die Dämpfer von Fox für Banshee auf die Hinterbautkinematiken angepasst werden, so wie das Trek oder Giant oder Specialized auch macht - zumindest laut Keith 
Ob das jetzt tatsächlich stimmt k.a., aber man versucht offensichtlich zu besseren Ergebnissen zu kommen als in der Vergangenheit, siehe Spitfire mit RP23 usw. ...


----------



## Cam-man (17. Juli 2012)

ah ok dann ist das wohl was anderes
kommt für mich aber sowieso nicht in frage das teil also wurst 
ich bin mal gespannt wie die proportionen bei einem aufgebauten rad wirken
bei den renderings wirkt das prime irgendwie stimmiger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (17. Juli 2012)

das rune v2 ist genau nach meinem geschmack, sehr schön. jetzt muss ich mich zwischen rune und covert carbon entscheiden, verflucht


----------



## Cam-man (17. Juli 2012)

rune, weil du einfach banshee-like nie wieder irgendwas an dem rad machen musst und einfach fahren, fahren, fahren kannst 
ausserdem schreckt mich die interne zugverlegung am covert ganz schön ab... und die geo soll ja wieder ziemlich westcoast shore-like sein, also eher kurze rahmen und eher konservative winkel und tretlagerhöhen.
eigentlich schade, ist nichts für europäische enduro-rennen


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Juli 2012)

ist ja nicht mehr lang bis zur eurobike

ich denk da gibts was zusehen 

evt auch einen neuen vertrieb  wäre wünschenswert


----------



## Cam-man (17. Juli 2012)

wenn das alles 2013 verfügbar ist, dann ist der grund wieso shock therapy aufhört ja mehr als nur lächerlich


----------



## Bierliebhaber (17. Juli 2012)

st konzentriert sich halt lieber auf den innovator "ellsworth". 
aber um ehrlich zu sein gab es recht viele qualitätsprobleme von gelieferten banshee-rhamen die letzten jahre, das kann einem freeborn leider auch so bestätigen. 
rahmen aus dem karton mit dellen bzw. schief gerichtet sind halt schon eher schlecht für nen vertrieb... 
pacific war ja auch hersteller von evil bikes, wie es um die qualität des revolt bestellt war wissen wir ja alle.

@cam-man
ich hatte ja vorher auch ein transition, die dinger kann man auch fahren, fahren, fahren ohne das es was braucht. lager sind zwar recht schlecht vom werk aber groß und standard, auswechseln kein problem. geo-daten haben wir ja noch keine, das wird die zeit zeigen.

@nostyle
woher hast du die bilder? vom blog oder von ner anderen seite? hab noch nichts richtiges gefunden, ein artikel wäre schön...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Juli 2012)

Dachte mir das Spektakel auf der Eurobike doch auch mal anzugucken.
Könnte von meinen Eltern (Mannheim) aus mit dem Zug fahren. Blöd dass es nur einen Publikumstag gibt...
Auf anderen Fachmessen (CeBIT/Photokina) gibt es einen Tag für "Fachleute" der Rest ist für Besucher.


----------



## NoStyle (17. Juli 2012)

Guuude Dudes und Dudettes,

Bilder kommen von Banshee Bikes 2013" by fakawi-tribe - mehr habe ich auch nicht.
Aber nochmal: Das die Bikes so oder so ähnlich wie das Prime werden, habe ich schon lange erwartet. Ob sie tatsächlich so werden wird wohl erst zur Euro/Interbike feststehen! Bislang hat sich Banshee, für sie recht ungewöhnlich, extrem zurück gehalten mit irgendwelchen Infos. Fakawi-Tribe ist aber eng mit Banshee in Taiwan verbunden, deshalb dürfte das alles keine Luftnummer sein!!!

Warum ST den Vertrieb nicht mehr macht weiss vermutlich keiner. Ich habe selbst auch gerne mal wegen schlechter Erfahrung gegen sie gewettert, aber jetzt ist auch mal gut!

Gegen Transition gibt es rein garnix zu motzen - das ist genauso eine tolle Company mit saustarken Bikes wie Banshee auch, nur dass Transition inzwischen recht "big" geworden ist, die Banshees nicht ...

Die Qualitätsprobleme des vergangenen Jahres lassen sich leider auch nicht von der Hand weisen. Die Evil-Probleme kenne ich nicht, wohl aber die mit den Gleitlagern/Achsen bei Banshee - das hat richtig Reputation gekostet - jetzt kann nur besser werden und mit dem Line-Up sowieso


----------



## Ischi (17. Juli 2012)

ohhh....eigendlich wärs ja ziemlich verfrüht ohne das Wissen über Geo, Gewicht und Fahreigenschaften zu jubeln...aber was solls, macht zumindest von den Eckdaten schonmal was her ...bin auf weitere Infos gespannt...


----------



## NoStyle (17. Juli 2012)

Also ich weiss natürlich nicht, ob die gerenderten Frames richtig gewinkelt sind, mit richtiger virtueller Gabellänge. So hätte z.B. das Spitfire einen virtuellen Sitzwinkel von 74 Grad, Lenkwinkel von 66 Grad. Beim Rune habe ich 65 bis 65,5 Grad LW gemessen. Referenzgabel unbekannt. Im Grunde dürfte das Rune die größten Änderungen erfahren, das V1.5 hat ja schon 66 Grad LW und leicht tieferes Tretlager. Am Spitfire dürften die Änderungen kleiner ausfallen. Wenn meine Messungen ungefähr stimmen, dann scheint die Geo bei allen nahezu Bang-On. Sehr kurze Kettenstreben (sub 43 cm) gehen bei Mini-Links eher schwerlich und Banshee hat auch noch nie die leichtesten Rahmen gebaut, da liegen die Prioritäten eher im Handling, Hinterbau-Kinematik, Steiffigkeit, Stabilität usw ...
Ob sich der KS-Link jetzt so großartig "anders" anfühlt wage ich leicht zu bezweifeln. Er hat viele konstruktive Vorteile und von Haus aus sind Banshees eher progressiver ausgelegt, mit den entsprechenden Eigenschaften welche man mag oder eben nicht ...


----------



## berkel (18. Juli 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Prime:


Ok, das Prime ist gekauft. Traue ich mich Gelb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (18. Juli 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Spitfire:





NoStyle schrieb:


> So hätte z.B. das Spitfire einen virtuellen Sitzwinkel von 74 Grad, Lenkwinkel von 66 Grad...



ich hoffe nicht, dass das spitfire nur mit der 160 gabel auf 66° LW kommt. dann hätte es mit einer 140/150mm gabel ca 67-67.5°, was IMHO ein rückschritt wäre. ich finde gerade am spitty interessant, dass mit einer kürzeren gabel ein LW von 66.2-66.7° möglich sind...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Juli 2012)

Hihihi, ihr seid ja schlimmer als ich, wenn nun schon an Promo-Bildchen das Geodreieck angelegt wirdâ¦

Nach dem Motto Vorfreude ist die schÃ¶nste Freude....

Ist eigentlich sicher, dass zur Eurobike bereits alle Details vorliegen? Is ja nich mehr sooooo lange und ich kÃ¶nnt Â´nen neuen Rahmen vertragen.

Ãbrigens wenn schon, kommt eh nur DIESES in Frage:


----------



## berkel (18. Juli 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> ich hoffe nicht, dass das spitfire nur mit der 160 gabel auf 66° LW kommt. dann hätte es mit einer 140/150mm gabel ca 67-67.5°, was IMHO ein rückschritt wäre. ich finde gerade am spitty interessant, dass mit einer kürzeren gabel ein LW von 66.2-66.7° möglich sind...


Ist beim aktuellen Spitfire auch schon so, 66° mit 160er Gabel und zero stack Steuersatz, mit kürzerer Gabel dann mit außen liegendem Steuersatz (traditional). Problem beim zero stack Steuersatz im 1.5 Steuerrohr ist, dass man dann nur 1-1/8" Gabeln fahren kann.


----------



## NoStyle (18. Juli 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> ich hoffe nicht, dass das spitfire nur mit der 160 gabel auf 66° LW kommt. dann hätte es mit einer 140/150mm gabel ca 67-67.5°, was IMHO ein rückschritt wäre. ich finde gerade am spitty interessant, dass mit einer kürzeren gabel ein LW von 66.2-66.7° möglich sind...


Hey Monkey,

ist natürlich reine Spekulation - ohne Referenzgabel! Kann ja durchaus auch sein, dass es jetzt leicht flachere 66 - 65,4 Grad mit 150er Gabel und externer Lagerschale ist ...

Das Spitfire ist gerade wegen seines tiefen Tretlagers und der flach-langen Geometrie mit das herausragendste Trailbike der letzen Jahre - ich glaube kaum das Banshee jetzt zurück auf "Los" geht, sondern eher noch einen drauf setzt, wie beim Prime oder Rune auch ...

Jetzt muss man einfach geduldig sein, die Infos finden sich ja so nach und nach


----------



## Cam-man (18. Juli 2012)

würd ich auch sagen

jetzt fällt mir auch auf dass beim rune und spitfire die ausfallenden 3 verschiedene settings fürs tretlager/lenkwinkel bieten, nicht wie beim prime nur 2
die mittlere wird vielleicht das bisherige flache von rune v1.5 und spitfire sein, das untere das steile und oben etwas noch flacheres


----------



## NoStyle (18. Juli 2012)

Cam Du altes Adlerauge, das seh ich jetzt erst! Sieht tatsächlich nach drei statt zwei möglicher Winkel aus ...


----------



## berkel (18. Juli 2012)

Das Prime hat auch 3 Einstellungen, steht auch in der Geotabelle auf der HP.

Das KS-Link Design ist echt schick. Ich finde nur, dass Spitfire und Rune zu dicht zusammen liegen, beide normal für 160er Gabeln. Da hätte man das Rune besser für 170/180mm Gabeln auslegen sollen.


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Juli 2012)

ich bin mal auf die ausfallenden gespannt
wechselbar
höhenverstellbar???  wenn ich die verschiedenen schraubenlöcher seh hmm

gut wäre verschiedene 135/10  135/12  142/12
damit jeder fahrn kann was er will
ganz gut wäre rohloff ome    
aber das haben die jungs übern teich nicht auf dem schirm


----------



## haha (18. Juli 2012)

berkel schrieb:


> Das Prime hat auch 3 Einstellungen, steht auch in der Geotabelle auf der HP.
> 
> Das KS-Link Design ist echt schick. Ich finde nur, dass Spitfire und Rune zu dicht zusammen liegen, beide normal für 160er Gabeln. Da hätte man das Rune besser für 170/180mm Gabeln auslegen sollen.



das neue Rune V2 hat eine Freigabe für 180er Gabeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (18. Juli 2012)

hey bernhard, man ganz vergessen... geld ist unterwegs für die adapter, danke für die schnelle hilfe


----------



## Cam-man (18. Juli 2012)

@haha: das klingt mir verdächtig danach dass du den vertrieb übernehmen wirst?! 
wär doch was 
find die aufteilung ideal
ist doch wie mojo SL/SLR/HD140 zu mojo HD
da find ich abstufungen wie 150 zu 160 wie sonst immer sinnfreier
es hat ja inzwischen zum glück auch hinten 160mm


----------



## NoStyle (18. Juli 2012)

Ich finde die Aufteilung auch sehr gut. Zwei Trailbikes (Prime 29er/Spitfire 26er-650B) mit 130/140 mm FW hinten, 140-160 mm vorne, plus ein Enduro/Freerider mit 160 mm im Heck und bis zu 180 mm vorne. Ist doch alles dabei was das Herz begehrt ...

Jetzt wäre natürlich ein engagierter Vertrieb wünschenswert. Nix gegen Mythic, aber beim nächsten hätte ich lieber den "richtigen" Namen auf dem Frame kleben ;-)


----------



## haha (19. Juli 2012)

Cam-man schrieb:


> @haha: das klingt mir verdächtig danach dass du den vertrieb übernehmen wirst?!



stimmt genau.
die infos zu den neuen KS bikes sollten zwar noch verborgen bleiben fürs erste, aber jetzt sind sie ja da. Die dritte rahmenfarbe vom rune wird blau, vom spitfire rot.


----------



## Cam-man (19. Juli 2012)

yieha!
beide infos perfekt für mich 
landshut ist ja sozusagen nur im die ecke...


----------



## NoStyle (19. Juli 2012)

haha schrieb:


> stimmt genau.
> die infos zu den neuen KS bikes sollten zwar noch verborgen bleiben fürs erste, aber jetzt sind sie ja da. Die dritte rahmenfarbe vom rune wird blau, vom spitfire rot.


Ist das really confirmed? 
Fettes sorry wegen meines Postings und der Preisgabe, aber in solchen Dingen (als langjähriger Banshee-Fanboy) bin ich eben ne Drecksau ... 
Ich darf Euch hoffentlich trotzdem in Zukunft etwas auf den Keks gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (19. Juli 2012)

Kein Ding, da hat jeder das Recht dazu 
Mit den KS Bikes muss man sich aber noch gedulden, vor November wirds noch nichts.


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (19. Juli 2012)

Ist der Vertrieb nun schon wieder gesichert?


----------



## NoStyle (19. Juli 2012)

haha schrieb:


> Kein Ding, da hat jeder das Recht dazu
> Mit den KS Bikes muss man sich aber noch gedulden, vor November wirds noch nichts.


Hat einfach damit zu tun dass man, abseits von Keith, Jay oder Jon direkt anschreiben, kaum gesicherte Infos bekam. Ich hoffe und wünsche für Banshee, als auch für mich als potentiellen Kunden, dass Ihr diesbezüglich die besseren Partner seid - die Bikes sind einfach zu gut! 
Hatte eh erst fürs nächste Jahr geplant. Sollte man allerdings über den Winter aufbauen wollen, wäre eine Info für den passenden Bestell/Lieferzeitpunkt nicht schlecht. Bis dahin wird noch mit dem Wildcard gerockt ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. Juli 2012)

Erst 2013...hmmm? Macht die Entscheidung nicht leichter ob ich noch in 2012 nur den Rahmen oder das komplette Wildcard verkaufe um vom "freeridigen" auf ein "touriges" Enduro umzusteigen...


----------



## Ischi (19. Juli 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Erst 2013...hmmm? Macht die Entscheidung nicht leichter ob ich noch in 2012 nur den Rahmen oder das komplette Wildcard verkaufe um vom "freeridigen" auf ein "touriges" Enduro umzusteigen...



Quatsch, Füße still halten und Wildcard fahren, bis raus ist, was die neuen Bikes genau können


----------



## MaGicxApPle (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage ob hier wer ein Wildcard verkauft , weil ich sonst darüber nachdenke es mir in Amerika zu holen. Doch da ist noch der Zoll und es ist einfach einfacher es in Deutschland zu kaufen. 
Vielen dank für die Antworten

Jonas


----------



## Cam-man (23. Juli 2012)

wenn du bis zum ende der saison warten kannst ich vielleicht... je nachdem was ich dafür noch so bekomme?!


----------



## RZL DZL (23. Juli 2012)

Leute, ihr habt doch die schönen schwarzen Rahmen, die könnt ihr nicht verkaufen


----------



## Cam-man (23. Juli 2012)

aber wenn ich denn zum rune wechsel hab ich noch so viele parts übrig für ein 2tes rad, 2 fullies wären dann aber doch wieder weniger sinnvoll als ein fully und meinen dirt rahmen im keller wieder aufgebaut 
vor allem weil wir hier einen der besten pumptracks und dirts der welt haben


----------



## RZL DZL (23. Juli 2012)

Nagut, stimmt auch. Aber dein WC hat mich erst selber drauf gebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (24. Juli 2012)

http://instagram.com/p/NcKVMyyVgb/


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Juli 2012)

Kann mir mal einer erklären wie man die Steifigkeit eines "fest" miteinander verbundenen Hinterbaus wie beim WC mit einem Link und einer Dämpferwippe hinbekommt...


----------



## NoStyle (24. Juli 2012)

MaGicxApPle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal eine Frage ob hier wer ein Wildcard verkauft , weil ich sonst darüber nachdenke es mir in Amerika zu holen. Doch da ist noch der Zoll und es ist einfach einfacher es in Deutschland zu kaufen.
> Vielen dank für die Antworten
> ...


Sollte El Papa kein Interesse mehr haben könntest Du meins haben, je nach dem sogar als umfangreicheres Rahmen/Gabel-Kit. Allerdings dauert das noch ...

Und warum in Amerika kaufen, wenn man hier jetzt wieder einen Vertrieb hat? Und so wie es sich darstellt sogar noch einen sehr hilfsbereiten und richtig guten!? 
Vergiss den ganzen Online-Steuer-Zoll-Quatsch  support your local Dealer!


----------



## NoStyle (24. Juli 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer erklären wie man die Steifigkeit eines "fest" miteinander verbundenen Hinterbaus wie beim WC mit einem Link und einer Dämpferwippe hinbekommt...


Kommt, wie immer, auf die konstruktive Umsetzung an, aber warum sollte dort ein großer Unterschied sein? Das ist genauso wie die Diskussion um steife, einteilige Anlenkwippen à la Trek oder Norco mit Dünnwandrohren vs. Filigranwippen à la Banshee und ribbed Stays. Hatten wir doch neulich erst, oder ... ?

Banshee hat diese innenliegenden Querverstrebungen in den Druck- und Kettenstreben, dazu bei den Faux-Bars relativ dicke Yokes - das macht (verwindungs-)steif und stabil. Als Nachteil eben auch etwas schwerer, dafür braucht man dann allerdings keine dicken Umlenkungen mehr und kann dort Gewicht sparen. Andere bauen steife dicke Wippen und reduzieren Gewicht an den Rohren und Yokes. 

Was ist besser? 
Natürlich beides!

Jetzt hat man ein festes, innen quer verstrebtes Hinterbaudreieck, welches mit kleineren Wippen zum Rahmendreieck verbunden wird. Je nach dem wie diese "Links" konstruiert sind, sollte es keine Unterschiede geben, Stichwort breite Abstützung für Verwindungssteifigkeit usw ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Juli 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Kommt, wie immer, auf die konstruktive Umsetzung an, aber warum sollte dort ein großer Unterschied sein? Das ist genauso wie die Diskussion um steife, einteilige Anlenkwippen à la Trek oder Norco mit Dünnwandrohren vs. Filigranwippen à la Banshee und ribbed Stays. Hatten wir doch neulich erst, oder ... ?
> 
> Banshee hat diese innenliegenden Querverstrebungen in den Druck- und Kettenstreben, dazu bei den Faux-Bars relativ dicke Yokes - das macht (verwindungs-)steif und stabil. Als Nachteil eben auch etwas schwerer, dafür braucht man dann allerdings keine dicken Umlenkungen mehr und kann dort Gewicht sparen. Andere bauen steife dicke Wippen und reduzieren Gewicht an den Rohren und Yokes.
> 
> ...



Yupp, wir hatten das Thema, allerdings im Zusammenhang: A. Dicke Rohre und dünne Wippe gegen B. dünne Rohre und dicke Wippe.
Hierbei ist klar das dicke Rohr zu bevorzugen, sonst brech...

Ich denke halt als Nicht-Maschinenbauer und meiner Link-Aversion wegen Maestro-Brüchen, dass es flexibler /weniger steif sein muss wenn man eine zusätzliche "Brücke" zwischen Hinterbau und Rahmen hat.


----------



## NoStyle (24. Juli 2012)

Bin auch Nicht-Maschinenbauer, No-Bike-Designer und Keine-Ahnung-Haber. Am Ende ist mir das System allerdings total wurst wenn es gut funktioniert, haltbar ist und bestimmte, Banshee-typische Eigenschaften/Merkmale erhalten bleiben.


----------



## Cam-man (24. Juli 2012)

nur weil bei giant bei einem einzigen modell die wippe bricht, die übrigens wesentlich länger und dünner als bei anderen short-link 4bars ist?
komisch dass es bei allen ibis, santa cruz, cove, canfields und natürlich auch banshee's hält 
das mit der steifigkeit hab ich doch wirklich erst vor 2 seiten ellenlang durchgekaut


----------



## MaGicxApPle (24. Juli 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Sollte El Papa kein Interesse mehr haben könntest Du meins haben, je nach dem sogar als umfangreicheres Rahmen/Gabel-Kit. Allerdings dauert das noch ...
> 
> Und warum in Amerika kaufen, wenn man hier jetzt wieder einen Vertrieb hat? Und so wie es sich darstellt sogar noch einen sehr hilfsbereiten und richtig guten!?
> Vergiss den ganzen Online-Steuer-Zoll-Quatsch  support your local Dealer!



ne ich hab ein Jahr in Baja California gelebt was der Staat von Mexiko ist der an Kalifornien angrenzt gelebt und ich komme jetzt gegen August zurück und da könnte ich das einfach mitnehmen und müsste nur Einführungszoll zahlen (ein bisschenn)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Juli 2012)

Cam-man schrieb:


> nur weil bei giant bei einem einzigen modell die wippe bricht, die übrigens wesentlich länger und dünner als bei anderen short-link 4bars ist?
> komisch dass es bei allen ibis, santa cruz, cove, canfields und natürlich auch banshee's hält
> das mit der steifigkeit hab ich doch wirklich erst vor 2 seiten ellenlang durchgekaut




Sorry, ich werd gleich mal nachgucken was Du schönes geschrieben hast.....
Und am Reign X sind etliche Links gebrochen, auch noch nach der letzten Modifikation...stimmt ist deutlich dünner und hat auch noch ne Aussparung reingefräst für die ISCG-Aufnahme....aber ist ja wurscht, das Thema ist durch und banshee hält eh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (24. Juli 2012)

geht ja nicht darum was ich irgendwo geschrieben habe, habs doch sogar genau mit dir schon durch diskutiert 
aber dein letzter satz bringts ja auf den punkt 

hoffen wir mal dass sich durch die vergleichsweise kurze entwicklungszeit für banshee jetzt nicht irgendwelche fehler eingeschlichen haben...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Juli 2012)

Asche auf mein Haupt, werde den ganzen Thread noch mal rückwärts durchgehen...kann nur daran liegen dass ich evtl. nur die Hälfte verstanden habe...

Ein guter Kumpel von mir meint, dass banshee nix auf den Markt bringt das nicht ausgereift ist und der Kunde als Beta-Tester fungiert, so wie das heute beinah überall üblich ist.
Ich denke als kleine Firma darf man sich nicht viele Fehler erlauben, in sofern wird alls okay sein....

Aber falls sich ein paar von euch ein RUNE zulegen wollen, melde ich mich hiermit für eine Probefahrt an....


----------



## NoStyle (24. Juli 2012)

@ MaGicxApPle
ah, verstehe. Also entweder das bisherige "importieren" oder hier ein "neues" gebraucht kaufen ...
Wie gesagt: Voraussichtlich ab Herbst.

"Der Kumpel" zum Thema Steifigkeit, Haltbarkeit etc. :
Es gibt wirklich genügend Beispiele für haltbare und steife Short/Mini-Links. Diejenigen mit Problembehaftung dürften wohl am Ende eher Ausnahmen sein. Das gilt umgekehrt doch auch für die Mehrgelenker/HoerstLink-Hinterbauten. Was nützen Dir tolle Evo-Links wenn die Kettenstreben reißen, oder so stark verwinden das der Reifen die durchrubbelt ... während andere Jahre halten.
Die konstruktive Umsetzung ist relevant und das daraus resultierende Fahrverhalten, nicht die eigentliche Konstruktion ...

Die ersten Infos zum Prime kamen im Oktober 2010. Wer weiss wie lange da vorher schon entwickelt wurde. Alles in allem also knapp 2 Jahre - da koof ick doch blind, wa ... wie beim Weildkart übrijens ooch, wa ... !

"... der Kunde als Beta-Tester fungiert, so wie das heute beinah überall üblich ist ..."
Das habe ich so sicher niemals gesagt. Schulze: Sie sind gefeuert ... !


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Juli 2012)

Soeben im mtbr-Forum geklaut...


----------



## Cam-man (25. Juli 2012)

oh mein gott oh mein gott oh mein gott
ahhh 
ist aber ein spitfire oder?


----------



## NoStyle (25. Juli 2012)

Bin nicht sicher, das obere dürfte das Proto-Spitty von Keith sein. Und das hier dürfte das Proto-Rune in Größe L von Jon Hadfield sein, welches die ganze Zeit gesehen wurde und die Gerüchteküche zum brodeln brachte...






Bäääm - bei dem Stöffchen ich zieh blank, krass geile Geo Kinners   :-0

Naja egal, es wird schwarz ... :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (25. Juli 2012)

@ Haha

Jetzt wo ichs sehe fällts mir wieder ein: Watt iss eijentlisch mit dem Todesstern? Und wo jibbet solche Shirts?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Juli 2012)

Schon gewagt nen "geheimen" Prototypen in neonfarben zu lackieren...

Aber bei mir wird es in jedem Fall auch Black. 

Das RUNE ist schon ein heißes Gerät, bin echt gespannt auf die nackten Zahlen der Geo. Die könnten jetzt mal langsam damit rüber kommen, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da kurzfristig noch was dran geändert wird.

Ganz klar "Haben will" - Reflex (trotz Link)....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Juli 2012)

Hab hier mal eine Fotomontage der beiden Risszeichnungen RUNE und Spitty versucht. Entbehrt sicher jeder Präzision, aber ich glaube deutlich zu erkennne, dass das RUNE die wesentlich kürzere Kettenstrebe hat, und sowohl im Sitz als auch im Lenkwinkel steiler als das Spitty ist.
Das RUNE Oberrohr ist Richtung Steuerrohr etwas flacher.






Mist, ich sollte mal wieder was richtiges arbeiten, diese banshees lenken einfach zu sehr ab...


----------



## NoStyle (25. Juli 2012)

@ kalkhoffpink
Zunächst solltest Du dir wirklich ernsthaft überlegen, ob Du einen Short-Link-Hinterbau fahren möchtest, oder nicht doch lieber ein anderes System bevorzugst! 
Beim Betrachten des Neon-Runes bin ich mir ausserdem nicht sicher, ob das "wendiger" ist als das Wildcard. Der Lenkwinkel scheint locker auf höchstens 66 Grad zu hängen, mit 16 cm Forke. Eventuell sogar noch flacher, also adé Winkelsteuersatz. Ich träum von sowas seid 2 Jahren, fraglich allerdings für Dein gewünschtes Handling.

Ansonsten tatsächlich die Geometriedaten abwarten, da keiner weiss ob die Skizzen richtig skaliert oder gewinkelt sind. Ich würde mich wundern wenn das Rune derart kürzere KS hätte als das Spitfire, dessen aktuelle HP-Angabe nach bei 426 (!) mm liegt, der Vorgänger noch bei 433-439 mm. Hier scheinen einige Werte noch durcheinander geraten zu sein, wobei ich es begrüßen würde wären sie so kurz.


----------



## Cam-man (25. Juli 2012)

das wird auch definitiv keinen steileren lenkwinkel haben als das spitfire wenn ich mir das gelbe da oben so anschau... das sind locker 65°

ich glaube auch das ist eher xl als l oder? das sieht schon ziemlich lang aus, und im ganzen so zur reifengröße

und jetzt fallen mir nochmal die ausfallenden auf... wie soll man denn da jetzt eigentlich was verstellen? 
umdrehen bringt ja nichts da die bohrung ja in der mitte ist... vielleicht aber alles noch nicht serienreif an dem proto...

und ich denke sowohl bei spitfire als auch rune wurde auf einen längeren dämpfer gesetzt... sieht jetzt wie 200mm beim spitfire und 216mm beim rune aus

zur geo:
nach meiner erfahrung lässt sich vom lenkwinkel nicht gleich auf die wendigkeit schliessen... da muss man immer noch die geschwindigkeit mit der man unterwegs ist mit betrachten
mein wildcard geht auf schnellen trails mit dem flachen winkel deutlich leichter durch die kurven als im steilen
auch bei extrem engen trails, wie die meisten bei uns hier sind
nur wenns langsam wird wie bei shores oder so wirds mit dem flachen unhandlich


----------



## san_andreas (25. Juli 2012)

Da kommen andere Einsätze in die Ausfallenden und schon hat sowas wie die G3 Teile von Intense.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht würds passen wenn man die Bilder vertauscht?

Das RUNE hätte dann die längere Strebe und wäre flacher - würde vermutlich für ein Enduro mehr Sinn machen und das Spitty wäre kürzer und steiler. Evtl. haben die nur die Bilder vertauscht...

Mein "L" - Remedy hat übrigens 1157mm Radstand - was schon ziemlich kurz ist für ein L, das WC hat ja knapp 1170mm


----------



## haha (25. Juli 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @ Haha
> 
> Jetzt wo ichs sehe fällts mir wieder ein: Watt iss eijentlisch mit dem Todesstern? Und wo jibbet solche Shirts?



Zu den Todessternen mache ich derzeit noch keine verbindliche Aussage über Liefertermine. 
Um Trikots werde ich mich natürlich bemühen. 
Geodaten zu den Bikes gibt es demnächst auch, noch darf ich aber nichts rauslassen. sorry


----------



## NoStyle (25. Juli 2012)

Und da sag noch einer Geduld sei eine erstrebenswerte Tugend ... 
Trikots wären natürlich eine starke Sache! Bin nichtmal sicher ob es je offiziell welche gab.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Juli 2012)

Watt issen en Todesstern?....

29.08. ist Eurobike...mal gespannt wann es Geo-Daten gibt..?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (25. Juli 2012)

sorry, todesfee meinte ich  banshee übersetzt ins deutsche.

Bis zur Eurobike gibt es die Daten, gaaanz sicher


----------



## böser_wolf (25. Juli 2012)

@haha 
seit ihr bei der eurobike 
oder hat banshee einen eigen stand???


das neue spitfire  schaut schon mal gut aus soweit

cool wärs wenns die ausfallenden für alles passend gibt 

aber ist ja nicht mehr lang bis zur eurobike


----------



## haha (25. Juli 2012)

Eurobike Stand FG-A7/4
Jon Hadfield wird da sein, ebenso wohl ein Prime Komplettbike sowie einer der neuen Legend Rahmen. Für mehr ist leider kein Platz, da die Planung mit Banshee auf den letzten Drücker geschehen ist.

Prime, Spitfire und Rune haben alle Ausfallendenoptionen:

135mm, 142mm und 150mm nach Wahl


----------



## NoStyle (25. Juli 2012)

Nee nee nee, ich meine Todesstern! Kennt Ihr nicht?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Epn7Kw7XaZw&feature=related"]Star Wars op KÃ¶lsch Teil 2      - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLVgXKOiOQU&feature=related"]Star Wars op KÃ¶lsch 8      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Als ich dat Trikot jesinn hann, da looch et mir opp d´r Zung ...


----------



## Ischi (25. Juli 2012)

wieder vor 18.00 zum Bier gegriffen? ...hast du auch son Dialekt?, dann wirds ja lustig, mit Sachsen und Kölnern auf der Schwäbischen Alb ...

Trikot würde mich auch sehr interessieren, da tritt sogar das Interesse an den Geodaten zurück


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Juli 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Nee nee nee, ich meine Todesstern! Kennt Ihr nicht?
> 
> Star Wars op KÃ¶lsch Teil 2      - YouTube
> Star Wars op KÃ¶lsch 8      - YouTube
> ...




Geht´s noch? Ja, die Star-Wars Persiflage kannte ich schon, aber was hat das mit Todesstern und banshee zu tun...
Ich steh voll auf der Leitung....

Nur ein Prime am banshee Stand, is jetzt nich war?
Hätte so gern mal ein RUNE angegrapscht...dann überleg ich mir das noch mal mit der Fahrt runter....


----------



## NoStyle (25. Juli 2012)

Ist viel zu unwichtig, aber hier nochmal - und immer noch nüchtern: 

Bin gestern auf das Trikot gestossen und habe mich mal wieder gewundert, denn:
Was ist eigentlich mit den Trikots, die Banshee schon so um 2008 machen wollte? Da ist offiziell nie etwas draus geworden. Die die es zu kaufen gab, haben Privatleute in Absprache mit Jay produziert!

Also:
Watt iss eijentlich mit den Trikots?
Watt iss eijentlich mit dem Todesstern?

Solche Synapsenverknüpfungen passieren einem Rheinländer halt im Laufe eines 14 Stunden-Arbeitstages


----------



## sik_at (26. Juli 2012)

Ich lese hier schon seit langer Zeit mit. Ich habe zwar kein Banshee, mir haben die Rahmen jedoch schon immer sehr gefallen. Die Bilder der neuen Bikes sind aber echt der absolute Hammer! Ich werde mir definitiv das Rune oder das Spitfire zulegen, die Dinger sind einfach geil! Wenn ich das neonfarbene Spitfire sehe, kribbelt's bei mir richtig. 

Sorry für OT, ich musste das einfach loswerden.


----------



## NoStyle (26. Juli 2012)

OT ist hier sicher kein Thema! So ist es noch relativ kompakt, gesammelt und über die Galerie hinaus ein Erfahrungs-Austausch-Thread. 

Wobei ich unter Vorbehalt sagen würde: Das Raw ist ein Spitfire, das Neon ein Rune.

Mir gefallen die neuen Rahmen auch sehr gut. Carbon ist ja allgegenwärtig - und beim Yeti SB66 und Transition Covert komme ich schon ins Grübeln, da mich diese Rahmen optisch richtig umhauen. Allerdings kommt Carbon für mich noch nicht in Frage. Beim guten alten Alu bin ich Gott sei Dank flexibel, kann mich mit schönem Hydroforming genauso anfreunden wie mit klassischen Rundrohren. 
Bei Banshee gefällt mir halt der Mix: Überwiegend klassische Rohrsätze, mit Hydroforming dort wo es wirklich Sinn macht. Irgendwie schon noch eher klassischer Look (meiner Meinung nach) in der Tradition von Nicolai und Turner, aber doch insgesamt moderner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sik_at (26. Juli 2012)

Genau das gefällt mir eben auch - die Formen sprechen mich einfach an, besonders den Steuerrohrbereich finde ich gelungen. Die Geo ist für mich auch interessant und der Umstand, dass man die Sattelstütze weit versenken kann. 

Carbon interessiert mich (noch) nicht, mir ist da ein guter Preis wichtiger und dass der Rahmen nicht irgendwelche komischen Standards hat (Pressfit-Tretlager oder spezielle Dämpfer). Außerdem finde ich es sympathisch, dass man sich auch direkt an den Firmenchef wenden kann, wenn man eine Frage hat. Wenn die Verarbeitungsqualität etwas besser wird, dann fahre ich bald Banshee.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Juli 2012)

Mein 2011/2012er Wildcard ist TOP verarbeitet, ich kann überhaupt nix bemängeln...


----------



## Cam-man (27. Juli 2012)

ich auch nicht.
modell 2008.


----------



## sik_at (27. Juli 2012)

Wollte nicht sagen, dass die Qualität bei Banshee generell schlecht ist. Habe nur von Problemen bei manchen Rahmen gelesen. Vielleicht waren das aber nur Ausnahmen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Juli 2012)

Jede Firma sammelt Erfahrung auf Ihrem Weg. Seit ich mich für banshee interessiere, also seit Mitte 2011, höre ich immer nur wieder das leidige "bushings"-Thema vom RUNE v1. Da dieses aber nun beseitigt sein sollte, werden die neuen Modelle wohl TOP sein, genau wie mein WC...

War die dritte Farbe vom RUNE jetzt eigentlich blau oder neongelb?

Und wer hat eigentlich für gelb bei den Decals vom Wildcard LTD gestimmt?
Das hebt sich ja gar nicht vom RAW-Rahmen richtig ab...


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (7. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Seit ich mich für banshee interessiere, also seit Mitte 2011, höre ich immer nur wieder das leidige "bushings"-Thema vom RUNE v1.



Könntest du das mal bitte für mich ganz kurz zusammenfassen? Hab die englischen Threads mal überflogen, konnte mir da aber nicht so das Bild machen. Merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. August 2012)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Könntest du das mal bitte für mich ganz kurz zusammenfassen? Hab die englischen Threads mal überflogen, konnte mir da aber nicht so das Bild machen. Merci!




Da gibt es sicher geeignetere Kandidaten, aber ich probiers mal...

Das RUNE v1 und auch das v1.5 verwenden ja Gleitlager und keine Kugellager. Es gibt ganz viele Stimmen im Netz, die beschreiben, dass sie viele Probleme damit haben, weil es mitunter dazu kommt, dass die Lager durch Reibung beim Fahren sogar den Rahmen beschädigen (aufreiben) und allgemein schlecht laufen.
Einer der Hauptgründe dafür scheint aber zu sein, dass viele RUNEs mit zu fest angezogenen Gleitlagern ausgeliefert wurden und daher a.) schlechter laufen und b.) zu Abrieb führen können. Handfest angezogene Lager und ein wenig Pflege hin und wieder (fetten) und das Thema scheint beseitigt. Viele haben auch gar keine Probleme.

Davon abgesehen sind alle Meinungen zum Bike überaus positiv. Ohne das Bushings-Problem wäre das Bike DER Geheimtipp schlechthin.
Und jetzt mit Kugellagern sowiso - wenn die Geo stimmt....

Ich hoffe ich habe es einigermaßen gut erklärt und die Gemeinde ist damit einverstanden...


----------



## böser_wolf (7. August 2012)

also an meinem spitfire  
war auch ein lager zu sehr angezogen
dafür andere zu locker  
das zufeste lager gab auch sehr böse geräusche von sich 
nach einer regenfahrt

alles mal zerlegt
fett ran
ordentlich angezogen   
nun is ruhe


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (7. August 2012)

Vielen Dank! Hab bisher nix gemerkt und ich war zuletzt viel draußen... Werd's aber demnächst beim Putzen überprüfen. ;-)


----------



## Ischi (10. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Und wer hat eigentlich für gelb bei den Decals vom Wildcard LTD gestimmt?
> Das hebt sich ja gar nicht vom RAW-Rahmen richtig ab...



Hab gerade ein hübsches Bild vom Keith bekommen 



Hintergrund war, welcher Luftdämpfer gut im Wildcard funktioniert. Nach dem ich am Wochenende NoStyles Wildcard mit Manitou Evolver gefahren bin (höllisch guter Dämpfer), stehe ich nun vor der Entscheidung: Evolver oder X-Fusion O2 oder Vector HLR.
Mal sehen


----------



## RZL DZL (10. August 2012)

(Dämpferauswahl kann ich nicht viel zu sagen. Der Monarch macht sich gut, aber der steht nicht auf deiner Liste  )


----------



## Ischi (10. August 2012)

RZL DZL schrieb:


> (Dämpferauswahl kann ich nicht viel zu sagen. Der Monarch macht sich gut, aber der steht nicht auf deiner Liste  )



Danke für den Tipp, aber die Performance des Evolvers war wirklich (wirklich) top, ich war echt überrascht was der wenige Federweg so alles kann. Die X-Fusions sollen laut Keith mit dem richtigen Tune auf einen ähnlich sehr hohen Niveau liegen


----------



## RZL DZL (10. August 2012)

Ich würde auch gerne mal einen anderen Dämpfer ausprobieren, weil Uphill mag ich so nicht...
Wurde das WC auch irgendwie erneuert/verbessert/verändert? Hat Keith da was geschrieben..?


----------



## Ischi (10. August 2012)

RZL DZL schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne mal einen anderen Dämpfer ausprobieren, weil Uphill mag ich so nicht...
> Wurde das WC auch irgendwie erneuert/verbessert/verändert? Hat Keith da was geschrieben..?



Wippt dir der Hinterbau mit dem Dämpfer zu sehr? Ich hatte da eigendlich weder mit dem Roco R noch mit dem FOX DHX Air Probleme gehabt.
Veränderungen sind mir keine bekannt, darüber haben wir aber auch nicht gesprochen. Soweit ich weiß, kommt das Wildcard einfach 2013 in einer limitierten Sonderedition in Raw-gelb. Weitere Änderungen soll es eigendlich nicht geben, oder sind mir nicht bekannt...


----------



## RZL DZL (10. August 2012)

Hmm okay. Was gut ist, muss halt nicht geändert werden.
Also beim Roco R hat es sehr gewippt, aber der Dämpfer war auch undicht. Wenn ich es jetzt fahre, ist der SAG bei 25%, trotz hohem Luftdrucks und wenn ich berg hoch fahre im Wiegetritt wippt der auch schon bis vielleicht 60%. Hab da noch nie nachgemessen, aber zieht schon Kraft.


----------



## böser_wolf (10. August 2012)

so ein stück weiter richtung sub 14kilo
sektor solo air   =  -500gr   zur mz 

weiterer plan lenker vorbau kurbel felgen
imo 14,3kilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZL DZL (10. August 2012)

Nicht schlecht


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. August 2012)

Ischi schrieb:


> Hab gerade ein hübsches Bild vom Keith bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also i moags neeeet, bin echt froh mein schwarz elox zu haben.

Ich will jetzt endlich mal die Geo vom RUNE wissen, aber vermutlich müssen wir da eh bis zur Interbike Ende September warten....naja, was solls.

@Ischi

Hat NoStyle Dich jetzt auch angesteckt mit seinem "Old-School" Dämpfer???..
Naja, werd mich am Sonntag in Altenberg mal wieder mit ihm auf die Piste begeben...mit meinem DHX 5.0 der zum Trails shredden ganz Ok ist....war ja auch original verbaut....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. August 2012)

@haha

Dein Postfach ist voll.....


----------



## Ischi (11. August 2012)

@RZL DZL:

ich finde den Hinterbau bergauf sehr ruhig und wippfrei, muss aber auch zugeben, dass ich kaum im Wiegetritt fahre, sondern schön brav ruhig aufm Bike sitze und trete . Aber auch im Wiegetritt gehts schonmal für kurze Poweranstiege...

@böser_wolf:

sieht gut aus und geht mit dem Gewicht sicher auch gut vorwärts...

@kalkhoffpink

ich bin froh kein schwarz zu haben , bunt und knallig ist super 
Nicht NoStyle hat mit angesteckt, sondern sein Dämpfer . Das Ding ist wirklich super. Für mein Empfinden war der DHX Air viel zu durchsackfreudig, der Roco R ist viel straffer aber trotzdem soft. Der Evolver setzt gerade bei schnellen, mittelharten Stößen durch seine gute Dämpfung nochmal einen oben drauf. Meiner Meinung nach  .
Aber viel Spaß euch beiden morgen und grüß mir den NoStyle. Er soll auf seine Reifen achtgeben


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. August 2012)

Ischi schrieb:


> @RZL DZL:
> 
> ich finde den Hinterbau bergauf sehr ruhig und wippfrei, muss aber auch zugeben, dass ich kaum im Wiegetritt fahre, sondern schön brav ruhig aufm Bike sitze und trete . Aber auch im Wiegetritt gehts schonmal für kurze Poweranstiege...
> 
> ...



In Altenberg haben wir da eher weniger Schlitz-Probleme mangels ausgedehnter Steinfelder...

Naja, der DHX ist nicht der Allerbeste fürs Bike, in Winterberg bin ich ihn aber auch gefahren, zumindest auf dem Conti und 4x. In Sachen Freeride/DH bin ich aber auch Anfänger.
Wundere mich nur, warum der mit dem Frame mitgeliefert wird. Sind die im Einkauf so billig dass man nicht lieber nen Vivid Air rein macht?

Grüße werd ich bestellen...


----------



## Ischi (11. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> In Altenberg haben wir da eher weniger Schlitz-Probleme mangels ausgedehnter Steinfelder...
> 
> Naja, der DHX ist nicht der Allerbeste fürs Bike, in Winterberg bin ich ihn aber auch gefahren, zumindest auf dem Conti und 4x. In Sachen Freeride/DH bin ich aber auch Anfänger.
> Wundere mich nur, warum der mit dem Frame mitgeliefert wird. Sind die im Einkauf so billig dass man nicht lieber nen Vivid Air rein macht?
> ...



Die Steinfelder gabs in Albstadt auch nicht, aber NoStyle, der alte Moscher...
Ach, der Superfahrer bin ich jetzt auch nicht, man kommt halt unten . Aber keine Ahnung warum der drin ist, billige OEM-Kosten, Fox-verblendete Kunden, Restbestände alle machen. Der 2013er Wildcard-Rahmen kommt zumindest mit X-Fusion, sogar mit speziellem Tune...


----------



## NoStyle (11. August 2012)

N´Abend Ladies 

@ RZL DZL:
Ich kann nur von Fox DHX-5 Coil und Evolver-ISX4 im Wildcard berichten. Sitzend wippt da fast garnichts, auch ohne große Plattform! Im Wiegetritt wippt so ziemlich jeder Hinterbau mehr oder weniger stark, beim Wildcard würde ich mal behaupten eher weniger. Kommt eben darauf an wie gut der mittlere Federwegsbereich (Lowspeed-Druckstufe) vorgetuned ist, oder sich abstimmen lässt ...

@ böser_wolf:
Wow, minus 500 Gramm an der Gabel sind schon ne Ansage! Dein Spitfire wird immer besser 

@ kalkhoffpink:
Ich weiss nicht was an einem Evolver "Old-School" sein soll 
Es ist einfach ein guter Dämpfer, der schon 2008 ohne spezielle Tunings oder Shims das konnte, wofür man heute zum Vivid- oder CCDB-Air greifen muss. Keith hatte ihn damals innig empfohlen - mit Recht! Leider gibt es diesen so nicht mehr, dabei dürfte das zum Besten gehören, was Manitou je produziert hat. Ist für die "Style- und Lifeguard-Magazine für MTBeee" einfach nicht mehr der neueste Schrei ... 
Und wie Ischi schon bemerkt hat: OEM-Ausstattung hat nicht immer was mit Qualität zu tun, sondern eher mit hart kalkulierten Einkaufspreisen, oder das Kunden immer das neueste haben wollen, was aber nicht immer das Beste ist.

@ Ischi:
Bei Euch beiden habe ich mich ja schon anderweitig herzlich bedankt - gerne wieder 
Das mit dem Evolver hast Du ja schon bereits "erfahren" können. Ganz ehrlich: Ich würde mich an die Empfehlungen von Keith halten - wenn er Dir zu einem bestimmten X-Fusion rät, würde ich da nicht mehr groß nachdenken! 
Haha, stimmt, *alter* Mosher    Naja, das sind halt die üblichen Verschleisserscheinungen bei einem spaßigen Tag im Park ...
Apropo Reifen: Gar nicht so einfach ein zweites Exemplar HR II zu besorgen 

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. August 2012)

@NoStyle

Mit dem "OldSchool" Dämpfer krieg ich Dich jedes mal...war ja immerhin Testsieger in der Freeride 9/2006...
Will Dich einfach nur ein bisschen ärgern, ist ja total in Ordnung, wenn das Ding super funzt...der DHX ist ja nun auch nicht gerade superneu.
Könnt emir aber vorstellen, dass ein Vivid Air ähnlich gut sein könnte, zumindest hört man fast nur gues darüber.
Die X-Fusion sind meiner Meinug nach noch etwas unbekannt - ich weiß zumindest nicht viel darüber - hoffe aber für die Wildcard Neukunden, dass es nicht nur ein OEM Dämpfer ist...

@Ischi

Ist das ein Vanilla in Deinem Wildcard....ach neee, ein Roco, gerade gelesen!!!


----------



## NoStyle (12. August 2012)

Nee, Du bekommst mich mit Begrifflichkeiten wie "Old-School", "New-School" usw., nämlich nur zum... sagen wir mal ... Kopfschütteln ... 
Na siehste: Testsieger 2006 in einem der angesagten, tschuldigung, DEM angesagten Style- und Lifeguard-Magazin für MTBeee!!! Wo war da der Vivid oder CCDB ... ? 
BTW: Öhlins oder Eibach hatten schon damals entsprechendes Know-How 

Klar, Vivid oder Double Barrel sind sicher Spitzendämpfer und beide bestimmt auch super im Wildcard, sofern sie denn reinpassen. Kommt beim Vivid eben auf den richtigen Tune an, den man z.B. beim DubbelBubbel nicht bräuchte ...

Egal ob der DHX alt oder neu ist - in den meisten Rahmen hat er ganz offensichtlich keine gute Figur gemacht - selbst wenn da Fox draufsteht. Gilt übrigens auch für den RP23, denn der machte auch nicht in jedem Rahmen einen guten Job, zumindest was man so lesen konnte.

X-Fusion hat einen einzigen Nachteil: Kennt hier kaum einer! Und was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er eben nur widerwillig, selbst wenn es lecker ist ... 
Ich habe allerdings schon mehrfach gelesen, dass Banshee die (OEM?)Dämpfer neuerdings auf die Hinterbauten tunen lässt. Was für Fox gilt, gilt vermutlich auch für X-Fusion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (12. August 2012)

500gr

mz all m 1   eta/tst2    2330gr
rs sektor  solo air         1750gr(revalition innenleben)
                                   - 480gr  

zum dämpfer 
wenn mir ein evolver 6 way über den weg läuft verbau ich den auch 
astreiner dämpfer 
hat ich in meinem fanes 

hehe ich verkauf dann den fox 
bekommt man dank  dem hype drum immer los


----------



## Ischi (12. August 2012)

@kalkhoffpink:

Richtig gesehen, Fox kommt mir nicht mehr ans Rad 

Also, nur kurz zur Info:
Das 2013er Wildcard kommt ohne wirkliche Änderungen, nur ein paar kleine Verbesserungen in der Fertigung. Der X-Fusion O2, mit dem das Wildcard in Serie kommt ist mit einem speziellem Tune versehen.
Keith ist mittlerweile großer Fan von X-Fusion Dämpfern (er fährt selber einen in seinem Spitfire). Er meint, ein speziell für das Wildcard getunter O2 kommt auf das Niveau eines Evolvers, falls man nicht ewig lange Downhills fährt. Dann wegen der Überhitzung lieber den Vector Air. Ansonsten ist der O2 eine sehr leichter Dämpfer, den man für alles Missbrauchen kann (frei Übersetzt  ).
Ich hab einfach mal bei Reset-Racing angefragt, was so ein spezieller Tune kostet. Die Daten sollten sie ja haben, gibt es ja in der Form schon...

@böser_wolf:
stimmt, das Fox-Zeug geht immer weg wie warme semmeln, falls man es mal verkauft.
Der Evolver ist dan ja fast schon "Ever-School"


----------



## NoStyle (13. August 2012)

Dudes & Duditten,

für alle Interessierten am neuen Rune V2, frisch von der offiziellen Banshee-HP:
vitalmtb/Exclusive-First-Look-The-All-New-2013-Banshee-Rune

Ich bin ja eher ein zukünftiger Spitfirerer, aber das Ding ist echt Killer


----------



## RZL DZL (13. August 2012)

Ich glaube, jetzt habe ich das mit dem Hinterbau verstanden. Mehr bewegte Bilder wären noch schön


----------



## Cam-man (13. August 2012)

das wirds!
hoffentlich sind die decals aber nur aufgeklebt
hätte gern einen sehr schlichten look


----------



## san_andreas (13. August 2012)

Der Look ist leider sehr Transition-mäßig. Und ausgerechnet das neongelbe gibts nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. August 2012)

Da tut sich ja endlich mal was. 

NoStyle, könntest aber recht haben, dass das RUNE etwas lang geraten ist. Bin echt gesannt auf die finalen Ansagen für Oberrohrlänge und Radstand. Oder wurde das im Video bereits erwähnt und ich hab´s nicht übersetzt bekommen??
Zumindest 65/66 Grad Steuerweinkel hab ich verstanden...

Das Design mit den "Rallye-Streifen" ist jetzt auch nicht so meins, aber was solls, das "chromige" sieht ja ganz schnittig aus...


----------



## Cam-man (13. August 2012)

ich glaub nicht dass das so lang sein wird, besonders bei den kanadieren wird ja heute noch auf eher kurzen reach bei relativ langem oberrohr gesetzt
(soll ja beim carbon covert auch so sein)


----------



## NoStyle (13. August 2012)

Mir ist das Brust wie der Bock aussieht - entscheidend sind die Fahreigenschaften! Ich werde vermutlich wieder eher stealthig unterwegs sein, da Black Ano/Elox. In diesem Fall sind die Decals oft aufgeklebt oder lackiert - beides wäre schnell entfernbar bei Nicht-Gefallen ... 

@ Kalkhoffpink:
Ich persönlich glaube, dass das Rune nichts für Dich ist und Du mit einem Nicolai AM glücklicher bist! Das Rune sieht aus wie ein aufgebohrtes Spitfire - und das war in der ersten Version schon länger, tiefer und flacher als die Trailbike-Konkurrenz. Rein optisch begutachtet hat die Geo mit dem alten Rune (war eher wie ein SC Nomad) nichts mehr zu tun. Auf mich wirkt das viel flacher, tiefer und länger als z.B das neue Covert (Carbon). Diese Art Geo ist genau mein Ding, schon seit Jahren suche ich sowas. Für Dich dürfte das wieder zu viele "Kompromisse" bedeuten (Short-Link, Radstand etc.) und Deine Suche nähme wieder kein Ende. Meine ganz ehrliche Meinung ...


----------



## Cam-man (13. August 2012)

@kalkhoffpink:
ich stimme NoStyle da zu.
ich denke das rune braucht einen sehr schnellen und sprungfreudigen fahrstil um bei der geo zu funktionieren und nach allem was ich von dir bisher so gehört hab scheinst du eher der gemässigte tourenfahrer zu sein (ich hoff ich verstehe das nicht falsch?  ) 
da wird das nicolai sicher spassiger sein
so ein radstand und lenkwinkel wie beim rune ist ohne die passende geschwindigkeit einfach nicht mehr handlich
kenn ich ja selbst vom wechseln von 5" auf 6,5"
ich glaube allgemein dass die ganz modernen geometrien an enduros und DH-bikes eh nichts für 70% der otto-normalfahrer sind aber das halt gekauft wird weil man geht mit dem trend...


----------



## Ischi (13. August 2012)

hüüüübsch , aber das gelb hat es natürlich nicht in die Serie geschafft 
in den Komentaren unter der Video/Bildershow sind Geodaten aufgetaucht:
http://p.vitalmtb.com/photos/users/109/photos/40849/s780_geo.jpg?1344872580
keine Ahnung wie richtig die sind...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. August 2012)

@NoStyle
@cam-man

Schön, dass ihr mich so gut kennt..., gemäßigter Tourenfahrer würd ich das jetzt schon nicht mehr nennen, aber da hat jeder seine eigenen Vorstellungen. Ich finde das was ich mit dem Wildcard bislang mache schon ganz knackig...zumindest fährt mir NoSytle auf den Mittelgebirgstrails jetzt nicht gnadenlos davon....im Bikepark sieht das schon anders aus, da würde ich vermutlich weit hinterher hinken, aber ich hab ja auch ein paar Jahre Erfahrung aufzuholen....

Wenn die Geo-Daten stimmen, ist das ja gar nicht mal sooo dramatisch 
mit einem "L"-Bike in "High" Position...eine Speci Enduro hat da auch 1180mm Radstand und das Covert liegt auch bei 1170mm...
Selbst der Reach ist ganz nah am Wildcard (3mm Unterschied)....734mm Standover ist ebenfalls super interessant....wie ist wohl das Gewicht vom Rahmen???

Muss man einfach mal Probe fahren....also Jungs...kaufen, kaufen, damit ich es ausprobieren kann...


----------



## NoStyle (13. August 2012)

Alter Schwede 

Mit solch einer stinkaggressiven Geo ist Banshee aber mal ganz weit vorne ... alleine schon die Kettenstrebenlänge bei solch einem Hinterbau-System sind der HAMMER! 
BTW: Habt Ihr mal die Hinterbau-Steifigkeit bemerkt? Mit QR-Dropouts - Banshee at it´s Best 

Das einzige (mir bekannte) Bike mit einer ähnlich frechen Geo ist das Carver IBC-Bike - und dessen Tretlager ist 8 mm höher ... mit größerem Unterschied zwischen 26 zu 650B ... 

Schade dass ich kein "Endurist" mehr bin, aber jetzt bin ich gerade richtig gespannt auf das Spitfire, mann mann ...


----------



## Ischi (13. August 2012)

jau, Geo sieht ganz gut aus. Einziger Knackpunkt, der Sitzwinkel . Der ist nicht wirklich steil und gerade der macht es bergauf meiner Meinung nach aus.
Ansonsten, vorne lang, hinten kurz, tief (wobei es nicht wirklich tiefer sein sollte, für steinigeres Geläuf, meiner Meinung nach), flacher Lenkwinkel ...gibt es irgendwie viel zu selten...

@NoStyle: du bist doch mehr Endurist, als manch selbsternannter Downhiller


----------



## Cam-man (13. August 2012)

geniale geo!
es wird ja immer besser!
alles richtig gemacht
mein statement vor 7 posts ist dann wohl auch hinfällig 

gut find ich auch dass der reach bei M nicht so arg krass ist wie das ICB

der sitzwinkel ist richtig steil!
nomad und mojo hd haben 71°!


----------



## böser_wolf (13. August 2012)

schick schick mal schaun wie das spitfire wird

mich persönlich freut das es tauschbare ausfallenden werden 

das jeder selbst entscheidet was er fährt 

und nicht X12 als gott gegeben hinnehmen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ischi (13. August 2012)

Cam-man schrieb:


> der sitzwinkel ist richtig steil!
> nomad und mojo hd haben 71°!



74° ist steiler  und macht sich echt bemerkbar, wobei wieder die Frage wo und wie gemessen



böser_wolf schrieb:


> schick schick mal schaun wie das spitfire wird
> 
> mich persönlich freut das es tauschbare ausfallenden werden
> 
> ...



Stimmt, das mit den Ausfallenden sieht auf den ersten Blick genial aus, da passt ja echt alles rein


----------



## Matthias247 (14. August 2012)

Kommt halt auf die Referenz an. Nomad und Mojo wären für mich absolut unbrauchbar. 74° sind schon ok, aber gegen 75° hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden.
Geo sieht ansonsten auch ganz gut aus, würde es wohl mit Neutral oder gar High fahren.
Low wäre mir in beiden Winkeln zu flach.

Mit 650b wirkts dann nicht mehr so interessant, da das Tretlager damit schon gut hochgeht. Vielleicht in der Low Einstellung für einige noch ganz cool.

Die Grafiken sehen wirklich etwas zu viel nach Transition aus, obwohl ich die blaue Farbe ja noch ganz gut finde. Standen irgendwo noch die Preise? Habe nur in irgendeinem VitalMTB Kommentar gelesen das es deutlich teurer werden sollals das alte?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. August 2012)

Also ähnlich steile Sitzwinkel fallen mir in der Klasse nur beim Speci Enduro: 74 und Nukeproof Mega: 75 ein - der Großteil ist bei 73 Grad.

Ist es richtig, dass ich den DT-Swiss 135x12 Maxxle Standard mit den 142x12 Dropouts am RUNE durch Abstandshalter/Hülsen adaptieren muss???? Ob das steifer wird als meine aktuelle Maxxle auf 135x10er Lösung mittels REVERSE Steckachse/Schnellspanner ???


----------



## Matthias247 (14. August 2012)

Wenn du mal 75° gefahren bist willst du einfach keine 73° mehr 
Habe 73.5° am CC Bike und habe dort das Gefühl von hinten zu treten im Vergleich zum Mega.

Ich verstehe das so, dass es unterschiedliche Dropouts für jeden Standard gibt (die man vermutlich nachkaufen darf).


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. August 2012)

Das RUNE ist halt kein CC-Bike und wenn ich mir die sehr gut funktionierenden 73 Grad am Wildcard ansehe, dann muss 74 Grad für ein Enduro erste Sahne sein....

Wenn die Daten der Geo stimmen und ich das richtig im Video verstanden habe, dann gibt es 135x10, 142x12 und 150x12, ergo muss man 135x12 Maxxle adaptieren...

Einziger schieeet ist echt der Radstand, das AM hat in "L"  1165mm....aber was sind schon 1,5cm???...*murrr*

Ach so, 1,5er Steuerrohr wär auch nett gewesen.....


----------



## haha (14. August 2012)

Die 135mm Ausfallenden sind leider nur für 10mm Achsen vorgesehen. Theoretisch könnte man die 142 x 12 auf 135mm per Spacer kastrieren, ob das aber so ideal ist....
Die Preise für Rune, Spitfire und Prime stehen fest, 1799 mit Fox CTD Dämpfer, beim Rune 1899 mit CCDB Air. Es ist immer ein Satz Ausfallenden nach Wahl inklusive. Bei 142 x 12 und 150 x 12 sind Steckachsen mit dabei.
Ein Satz Ausfallenden kostet 78, wenn man ihn einzel kaufen möchte.


----------



## böser_wolf (14. August 2012)

und wann sollen die rahmen in d-land erhältlich sein ?


wenn schon preise  gibt 


aber ich brauch ja keinen  neuen 
mein spiti taugt mir


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. August 2012)

haha schrieb:


> Die 135mm Ausfallenden sind leider nur für 10mm Achsen vorgesehen. Theoretisch könnte man die 142 x 12 auf 135mm per Spacer kastrieren, ob das aber so ideal ist....
> Die Preise für Rune, Spitfire und Prime stehen fest, 1799 mit Fox CTD Dämpfer, beim Rune 1899 mit CCDB Air. Es ist immer ein Satz Ausfallenden nach Wahl inklusive. Bei 142 x 12 und 150 x 12 sind Steckachsen mit dabei.
> Ein Satz Ausfallenden kostet 78, wenn man ihn einzel kaufen möchte.




Maxxle auf 135x10 Schnellspanner ist auch nicht besser. Den EX 1750 LRS will ich schon übernehmen....
Preise sind schön an den Markt angepasst...leider...


----------



## san_andreas (14. August 2012)

Du brauchst doch für deine DTs nur die passenden Adapter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. August 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Du brauchst doch für deine DTs nur die passenden Adapter.




Ja danke, hab auch nur auf "haha"s Bedenken reagiert...


----------



## Cam-man (14. August 2012)

preise sind doch noch die normalen preise von den banshee vf4b's!
altes rune war im uvp auch 1899 soweit ich weiss... und diesmal gibts einen db air dazu!
nur wildcard und scythe waren günstiger mit 1699
find die preise absolut in ordnung. endlich mal kein vertrieb der aus dem dollarpreis nen europreis macht, hut ab!


----------



## Nussketier (14. August 2012)

Gibt es auch schon was zum neuen Spitfire? Wenn der Preis schon feststeht...


----------



## NoStyle (14. August 2012)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Wenn du mal 75° gefahren bist willst du einfach keine 73° mehr


Das glaube ich gerne! Für mich auch nie mehr flacher als 73 Grad, wenn möglich steiler. Wildcard hat ja 73-74 Grad, die neuen Spittys und Runes liegen bei 73,5 -74,5 Grad - sollte alles prima sein, die neue Banshee-Geo fetzt 

Ok, 650B ist für alle noch ein experimentelles Feld. 35 cm und "low" ist schon ok bei dem Federweg. Dafür hätte das Rune in 650B den 2 Grad flacheren LW als alle anderen und hätte, gemeinsam mit der Carver Trailrakete, das Zeug zum feisten 650B-DH-Bike . 
Beim Spitty oder auch z.B. Intense Tracer/Carbine 27.5 ist es ca. 1 cm tiefer. Bei Norcos Killer B habe ich noch nichts gefunden auf die Schnelle ...

Tja stimmt, die neuen Decals sind etwas Transition-Like. Gefällt mir aber ganz gut soweit. Ausserdem verbindet die beiden Companys, gemeinsam mit Canfield, eine langjährige Freundschaft - früher wurde aus Geldmangel der Messestand geteilt, heute eben der Decal-Plotter 

@ kalkhoffpink:
Ich verstehe Deine Problematik nicht ganz?! Im Falle eines Nicht-AMs *hust*  nimm einfach die 135x10 Dropouts, besorg Dir eine DT-Swiss RWS-Achse und gut ist. 



Cam-man schrieb:


> preise sind doch noch die normalen preise von den banshee vf4b's!
> altes rune war im uvp auch 1899 soweit ich weiss... und diesmal gibts einen db air dazu!
> nur wildcard und scythe waren günstiger mit 1699
> find die preise absolut in ordnung. endlich mal kein vertrieb der aus dem dollarpreis nen europreis macht, hut ab!


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. 
Kosten neuerdings Carbonrahmen um die 1500 , nur weil sie aus China kommen, oder 1900 , da aus günstiger Taiwan-Produktion?!?
Ich finde die Preise auch in Ordnung. Wir reden von gut gemachten Fräsungen und geschweissten 7005er T6 Alu-Rahmen, bestückt mit hoffentlich ordentlich vorabgestimmten Dämpfern, plus bestimmt wieder viel Kleinkram wie Stütze, Klemme, Schaltaugen, Achsen, Schrauben etc..
Abgesehen davon sind das vielleicht UVP-Preise - wer öfters mal beim lokalen Händler kaufen würde anstatt im Netz, könnte den ein oder anderen Rabatt bekommen - "Händler" kommt ja bekanntlich von "Handeln" ...

@ RokkoFist


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. August 2012)

@NoStyle

Ich hab kein Problem mit den Dropouts/Achsstandards.
Hab mich nur gefargt ob das adaptierte 135 auf 142er Gedönse steifer wird als das 12er aufs 10er "Schnellspanner"

Finde es interessant wie ähnlich die beiden Bikes von der Geo doch sind.
Marginale Unterschiede beim Oberrohr und Standover und beim Reach ist das Spitfire immerhin 1cm länger. Das Spitty in "M" wäre mir wohl zu klein, obwohl der Reach fast identisch zum AM ist.

Hach was´n Käse....


----------



## NoStyle (14. August 2012)

Minge leeven Bike-Mate,

fahr das AM beim Bikebauer ausführlich probe. Wenn es gefällt: Kauf es und sei die nächsten Jahre einfach glücklich 
Ich habe keine Lust Dir ein Banshee zu empfehlen, wenn ich weiss dass es Dir nicht genug zusagt. Ich fahre Banshee aus tiefster Überzeugung, aber das ist nicht immer übertragbar - Punkt. 
Ausserdem habe ich im echten Leben auch viele andere Dinge um die Birne - für soviel *D*esk*T*o*P**-**M*oun*T*ain*B*iking sind die Tage oft nicht lang genug ... 

Zum HR-Axle-Standard: Egal ob AM oder Rune - warum auf 142x12 wechseln wenn man einfacher und deutlich billiger den bisherigen 135x10 optimieren kann? RWS (recherchier Dich da mal rein) z.B. ist in Handling und Steifigkeit das beste aus Schnellspanner und Steckachse und wäre für Dich easy nachrüstbar! 

Ich muss wohl oder übel auf 142x12 umrüsten, da nur dort auch 650B vertreten ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. August 2012)

Hey Buddy,

alles easy, ich mache furchtbar gerne Desktop Mountainbiking, vor allem dann, wenn es schwer wird das Original in absehbarer Zeit mal untern Hintern zu nehmen. Gerade regnet es in Strömen, in sofern tut mir das nicht weh.

Im übrigen entbinde ich Dich hiermit offiziell jetweder Verantwortung oder Pflicht mir ein Bike empfehlen zu müssen....

Ich hab meine Top 3 1/2 beieinander und werde durch Löchern des Forums mit mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Beiträgen sowie Probefahrten wo es möglich ist zu einem Ergebnis kommen....

Wo wir schon dabei sind hab ich gerade bei meinem Remedy den Radstand per LOT gemessen und bin auf 1117mm gekommen, wo es laut Hersteller nur 1155mm haben dürfte. Ich folgere daraus - wenn ich nicht zu doof zum Messen bin - dass evtl. jeder Hersteller unterschiedliche Messmethoden zugrunde legt. Laut meiner selbst angefertigten techn. Zeichnung in Illustrator hat nämlich das Helius AM in "L" z.B. auch nur 1140mm obwohl es 1166mm haben müßte.

Soweit zum Desktop Mountainbiking....und wie sagte Konfuzius: "Irren ist männlich" ... oder so ähnlich...


----------



## NoStyle (14. August 2012)

Sorry Mate, aber das habe ich schon längst. Diese ganze theoretische "Schönmesserei" wird mir zu anstrengend 

Mal ernsthaft: Was Du da machst ist die reinste Zeitverschwendung - nutze sie besser und fahr probe was Du kannst! Zahlenschieberei am Rechner oder Forums-Penetration sagt am Ende doch überhaupt nichts über tatsächlich gegebene Fahreigenschaften aus. Dieses feilschen um Millimeter und 0,x-Grade ist mittlerweile schwer nachvollziehbar, ehrlich. Abgesehen davon reagiert da irgendwann keiner mehr drauf 

Fahr zum Bikebauer. Da gibt es, mit verstellbaren Federwegen, praktisch was zu testen, anstatt darauf zu warten, dass Dir im Umkreis von 100 km jemand sein Rune in Größe L zur Probefahrt zur Verfügung stellt ...


----------



## böser_wolf (15. August 2012)

es geht auch um emotionen  nicht nur um zahlen
ich würd mir ja (an deiner stelle) vom kalle
einen rahmen maßfertigen lassen
mit all deinenen wünschen (winkeln)
klar das kostet
 ist aber machbar hr nachbar


----------



## NoStyle (15. August 2012)

Zitat von mtbr.com eines langjährigen niederländischen Fanboys :

"... however there is something in the works which i'm pretty stocked about. this will be designed after they finnish the new Spitfire. it should have a 83 mm bb and KS link aswell ..."

KS-Link Scythe? "Haha", weisst Du da was von?


----------



## Matthias247 (15. August 2012)

Geo vom Spitfire erscheint mir kaputt. Bei Slack ist der Lenkwinkel am steilsten?

142x12 ist momentan definitiv der beste Standard und ich hätte absolut nix dagegen wenn auch nur das angeboten werden würde. Die meisten Gravity-LRS lassen sich ja sowieso umbauen, und 142x12 hat nunmal die einfachste Montage.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (15. August 2012)

@nostyle
ich glaube mehr an ein ks-legend als ein scythe, wäre nahe liegender da der turner 4bar für einen freeriderahmen doch sehr gut geeignet ist.


----------



## NoStyle (15. August 2012)

Matthias, stimmt, da ist offensichtlich ein Zahlendreher drin. Der Rest dürfte aber stimmen bzw. hat keine großen Unterschiede zur alten Spitfire-Version.

Wegen HR: Wenn man bereits ein 135x10 hat würde ich nicht wechseln wollen, wenn ich bei z.B. neuem Rune/Spitfire so einfach weiterfahren könnte. In dem Fall würde ich von Schnellspanner auf RWS Bolt-Thrue ändern und dürfte die relativ gleiche Gewichtung und Steifigkeit erziehlen. Spart ausserdem bares Geld. 
Wechselt man die Laufradgröße oder kauft komplett neu, kommt man eventuell ja nicht drumrum oder kann sich neu festlegen - da dürfte 142x12 dann der derzeit populärste Standard sein ...

Styleroyal, ja, das kann natürlich auch sein! 

Diese ganze Gerüchtekocherei müsste man mal marketingmäßig mehr auf den Punkt bringen. Naja, Kanada soll ja ganz nett sein :-D


----------



## Cam-man (15. August 2012)

ich seh keine möglichkeit bei den jetzigen vorteilen vom legend zu anderen rädern da noch einen KS-link reinzuquetschen
vielleicht eher ein kleiner bruder im stil vom tr250 für parks
das neue rune nimmt ja auch fast die stellung vom wildcard ein, und das wildcard bleibt für puristen als limitierte version


----------



## haha (15. August 2012)

Legend bleibt in jedem Fall. Das nächste Bike, was erneuert wird, wird das Scythe sein. Infos gibts aber keine und das dauert mit Sicherheit noch seine Zeit. Erstmal abwarten, wann die neuen KS Bikes eintrudeln.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (15. August 2012)

danke für die info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (15. August 2012)

Aussage von Keith auf mtbr.com:

"We will be shipping these out in a bit over a month or so (aiming for 6 weeks time) to the distributors who placed orders. But you have to take into acount shipping times, generally shipping to distributor takes about 3 weeks, and then they have to sort the stock out and ship on to dealers... so October-November is realistic."

Ich denke auch, dass es ab November frühestens losgeht. Zuerst wird das Rune produziert, anschließend das Spitfire, welches dann später eintrifft. Im Optimalfall geht beides gleichzeitig an die Vertriebe ...


----------



## Nussketier (15. August 2012)

@nostyle: merci!

Was ist denn der entscheidende Vorteil von dem neuen KS Link am Rune und Spitfire? Funktioniert der alte schlecht oder warum mußte der raus? Beim Spitfire hat er ja dann nur zwei Modelljahre Bestand gehabt.


----------



## Cam-man (15. August 2012)

das bessere ist des guten feind 
blätter mal ein paar seiten zurück da haben wir uns schon ausführlich über die vor- und nachteile ausgelassen, wär ganz schön aufwendig das nochmal alles hierher zu bringen


----------



## NoStyle (15. August 2012)

Rokko, Cam-man hat ab #1621 etwas zum KS-Link gepostet, sind Auszüge aus einem Interview (Link ein paar Posts vorher). Da werden von Keith die Vorteile beschrieben ...


----------



## NoStyle (17. August 2012)

Neues vom Banshee Rune:

Bottom it out, Baby 






Hier eine kurze Vorab-Review
bikemag.com: First impression Banshee Rune V2

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (17. August 2012)

Klingt schon überragend was man so liest. Bin gespannt auf die ersten Erfahrungsberichte hier aus dem Forum!


----------



## NoStyle (17. August 2012)

Naja, hätte mich auch gewundert wenn es geheissen hätte: "Och nööö, lass ma, dat kann nix ... " 
Bei der Auswahl an vielen tollen AM/Enduro-Bikes gibt es DAS BESTE BIKE sowieso nicht und vieles ist auch Geschmacksfrage, aber das Rune ist schon verdammt weit vorne. Preis/Leistung bei Banshee ist seid 2007 toll und die wissen, was es zu einem spaßig aggressiven Bike braucht! 

Gewicht übrigens mit diesem Aufbau um die 15 kg (30,x pounds).

BTW: Haha, sind schon die Rahmengewichte bekannt und dürfen veröffentlicht werden?


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (17. August 2012)

Hab mich damals mit dem AM/EN-Thema sehr lange beschäftigt, bevor es das "alte" Rune wurde. Es kommt natürlich darauf an, welche Vorlieben man hat. Habe damals sehr zwischen nem Nukeproof Mega Aufbau und Speci Enduro gehangen, bis ich ein paar Erfahrungsberichte über das Rune gefunden habe... Bin die Bikes allesamt mal gefahren und bin froh diese Entscheidung getroffen zu haben. Das Neue wird sicherlich nicht schlechter sein!  

Der Vörgängerrahmen wog um die 2,8Kg. Ich denk, dass sich daran nicht sooo viel ändern wird. Kommt auch bei 15Kg hin, ich lieg bei 15,5Kg, was der schweren Totem geschuldet ist!


----------



## Cam-man (17. August 2012)

30lbs sind 13,6 
also irgendwas um die 14 wohl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (17. August 2012)

Cam-man schrieb:


> 30lbs sind 13,6
> also irgendwas um die 14 wohl


*Hust* Im "in Mathe nicht gut sein" war ich schon immer richtig gut. Aight, wir nehmen dann besser den Wert von Cam 
Knapp unter 14 kg - nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht ... dann kommt das mit dem "relatively light" auch hin!


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (17. August 2012)

Wäre mir aber auch egal...


----------



## NoStyle (17. August 2012)

... mir auch, eigentlich. 
Wobei ich schon happy bin zukünftig etwas leichter unterwegs zu sein. Meine schwungvollen und konditionsstarken Uphill-Qualitäten sind dem ein oder anderen ja bekannt, da könnt es dann, bis zum letzten Atemzug, richtig rundgehen ...


----------



## haha (17. August 2012)

Zu den Gewichten gibts leider noch keine genauen Infos. 
Ich pers. rechne jedoch mit einer kleinen Zunahme gegenüber den alten Rahmen. Vor allem die Industrielagerung schlägt gegenüber der Gleitlagerung schon noch was drauf. Aber mal sehen, teile die Info baldmöglichst mit.


----------



## NoStyle (17. August 2012)

Danke Haha!
Vermute auch mal um die 3 kg (Rahmen ohne Dämpfer), was für einen voll "prügelfähigen" Alleskönner doch ein guter Wert ist ...


----------



## factz666 (19. August 2012)

Hallo,

zum Thema Gewichte:

Hat von Euch Wildcard-Fahrern mal seinen Rahmen auf der Waage gehabt (L Rahmen ohne Dämpfer) ?
Habe einen Wert um die 3,8 kg in Erinnerung und wäre um eine Bestätigung durch Euch sehr dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. August 2012)

factz666 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zum Thema Gewichte:
> 
> ...



Ich hab hier im Forum mal ein Bild gesehen von einem L-Rahmen, da waren es 3,6kg ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## NoStyle (19. August 2012)

Ich meine auch dass der Rahmen ca. 3,6x kg ohne Dämpfer wiegt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. August 2012)

*Banshee Wildcard L Frame only 2009*


----------



## NoStyle (21. August 2012)

... und weiter gehts, mit dem Spitfire V2:







... und weiteren Infos, nochmal zum Rune V2 und Legend:
bikerumor.com First look at Banshees newly revamped Spitfire and Rune Trailbikes


----------



## Matthias247 (21. August 2012)

Fand das alte besser.


----------



## NoStyle (21. August 2012)

Hmmm, kann ich zum Teil nachvollziehen - fands auf den allerersten Blick auch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Liegt vielleicht an der Perspektive, da die Rahmenrenderings "geschmeidiger" aussahen. Dazu gibt es nur marginale Unterschiede zum neuen Rune und bei dem dachte ich: "Boahh!". Allerdings ist die Vielfältigkeit des neuen Spitfires schwer zu übertreffen bis einzigartig und alternativ fällt mir nur ein Cotic Rocket als spaßig aggressives Trailbike ein, da ist meine persönliche Wahl ganz eindeutig ...


----------



## böser_wolf (21. August 2012)

nur haste beim cotic  500gr mehr und X12

darum wurde es bei mir das spitfire

ich denk auch anderer aufbau  besseres bild


----------



## Cam-man (21. August 2012)

http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/08/20...newly-revamped-spitfire-and-rune-trail-bikes/


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. August 2012)

Der Hinterbau vom RUNE mit den "verschobenen" Dropouts sieht ja nicht so richtig hübsch aus...


----------



## Bierliebhaber (21. August 2012)

form follows function und so... ist doch latte wie es aussieht solang es funktioniert und man dadurch unterschiedliche setupmöglichkeiten hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (22. August 2012)

Zitat von Keith aus den Kommentaren:

_"The feel of the spitfire V2 is very similar to that of the original, although there is 13mm more travel it is just as agile, if not more so. If you jump from the V1 to a V2 you will feel at home  but with better traction so you can ride faster.
We have not had mud build up issues on the protos we have been testing with this design for the last 18 months, it clears without much issue (certainly with Scottish mud I can say there is less mud build up than V1 spitfire).
As the article says, those are early prototypes for both frame and dropouts both have been refined a lot so production frames will be a big step up in performance and aesthetics.
Frame weight is yet to be confirmed, once we get some production frames through we will weigh them and post weights. But theoretically it will be within about 100g of the current frames for equivalent sizing.
You can speak to your distributor about an upgrade price to a V2 frame if you wish. The distributor is the one who makes the descision on that type of thing.

Thanks,
Keith"_

Tja, die Dropouts und Rahmen sind wohl noch ganz nicht final, wie auf den Fotos zu sehen. Vermutlich werden sich Details noch optisch und gewichtig ändern.

So ein wechselbares Ausfallende hat leider zunächst funktionelle Aufgaben zu erfüllen. Daraus gleichzeitig mehr "Design" rauszuholen dürfte nicht so einfach sein, wenn es gleichzeitig leicht, steif und haltbar sein soll. Der entscheidende Punkt ist aber, dass man sich hier jede Menge Optionen geschaffen hat - Laufradgröße, Achsstandards, Geometrie ... das erscheint mir derzeit einzigartig am Markt. 

Wenn ich mir die Reifenfreiheit anschaue, wären vielleicht sogar Updates nur über die Dropouts möglich bezüglich Geometrie oder Kettenstrebenlänge ... mit Blick auf die Zukunft finde ich das nahezu genial.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. August 2012)

Ein kleiner Beitrag übers "neue" Wildcard:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Paul-Genovese-on-the-2013-Banshee-Wildcard.html


----------



## NoStyle (26. August 2012)

Ich habs ja nicht so mit Mathe, siehe Gewichtsumrechnung *hust* oder Kinematik, aber die Fachmänner können jetzt gerne eine Kurvendiskussion starten:

Linkage Banshee Rune V2

Viel interessanter finde ich auch hier die Bestätigung, dass Banshee wohl schon lange an den neuen Bikes entwickelt, inklusive KS-Link, inklusive der aggressiven Geometrien, inklusive 650B. Müssen wohl über 2 Jahre sein, wenn die Protos von Rune und Spitfire seid 18 Monaten getestet werden. Fing wohl alles parallel zum Prime an, nur dass Rune und Spitfire unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit gecheckt wurden ...


----------



## Cam-man (26. August 2012)

übersetzt also 
-linearer als ein mojo HD
   was bei den neuen luftdämpfern ja besser ist da die eh nicht mehr so degressiv sind
   also wird das wohl gut den federweg nutzen

-mit dem anti-squat kann ich nichts anfangen

-weniger pedalrückschlag als ein mojo HD, mehr als ein reign X

-dafür aber mit dem geringsten übersetzungsverhältnis (das vom reign ist ja eigentlich bodenlos  )


----------



## Matthias247 (26. August 2012)

Nö, gegen Ende hin leicht progressiver als das Mojo. Aber da spielt der verbaute Dämpfer eh ne viel größere Rolle.

Sieht insgesamt recht gelungen aus. Wobei mir die Ähnlichkeit zur Giant Kinematik (bis aufs Übersetzungsverhältnis) auch ohne den Vergleich mit dem Reign aufgefallen wäre


----------



## Cam-man (26. August 2012)

ich glaub du hast die kurven vertauscht...
das rune geht bei 160mm auf 2,425 zurück das mojo dagegen bis 2,7


----------



## berkel (26. August 2012)

Stimmt schon was Matthias sagt, das Mojo wird nach dem Diagramm gegen Ende degressiv (Übersetzungsverhältnis steigt zum Ende).
Die Diagramme sind allerdings ohnehin mit vorsicht zu betrachten. Die eingegebenen Maße sind ungenau (vom Bild abgegriffen), unterschiedliche Maßstäbe verfälschen den optischen Eindruck vom Kurvenverlauf und der Dämpfer hat eben starken Einfluss auf das reale Verhalten.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. August 2012)

Zumindest sind wir durch die Aussage von Keith auch wieder etwas näher beim Rahmengewicht.

7,5-8lbs > 3,4 bis 3,6kg je nach Dämpfer.

Macht bei ca. 450 für den DHX und ca. 500 für den CCDB dann erfreuliche *3kg* fürs RUNE...


----------



## Matthias247 (26. August 2012)

Übersetungsverhältnis (Leverage Ratio) fällt -> Progressives Verhalten
Übersetungsverhältnis (Leverage Ratio) steigt -> Degressives Verhalten
Ich weiß, ist nicht ganz einfach nachzuvollziehen 

Aber kannst auch die Kurven darunter ansehen (Forces), da sieht man dann das Rune progressiver ist, wenn das gleiche Dämpfermodell verwendet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (26. August 2012)

klar hast du recht war wohl zu spät
hab da wohl alles durcheinander gebracht, luftdämpfer sind ja auch progressiv und nicht degressiv, die hinterbauten für luftdämpfer aber deswegen degressiv
und daher stimmt mein anderes statement ja schon dass das rune einen passenderen hinterbau hat für moderne luftdämpfer (vivid air, db air, bos void etc...)


----------



## halsfägger (7. September 2012)

Gibts auch schon Angaben zum Preis der 2013 Modelle? Im speziellen wäre ich am Rune interessiert. Im Moment mein Favorit als Nachfolger für mein 06er Nomad.


----------



## kathoz (7. September 2012)

Im Newsbereich steht doch zumindest der Preis für das 2013er Rune:

Der Preis für das Rahmenset mit Fox Float CTD Kashima Dämpfer liegt in Deutschland bei 1.799.!


Gruß


----------



## NoStyle (7. September 2012)

Soweit ich weiss ist der Preis für Rune, Spitfire und Prime 1799  mit Fox CTD Dämpfer oder 1880   mit Cane Creek DB Air.

Noch ein schönes Prime-Proto:







Das Rune von der Eurobike:






Und hier ein Legend in neuem grün:


----------



## halsfägger (7. September 2012)

Vielen Dank. Da ich aus der Schweiz komme kenne ich den exakten Preis zwar immer noch nicht, aber als Anhaltspunkt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Cam-man (9. September 2012)

so mal den letzten stand am rad, jetzt mit 2012er Lyrik Solo Air RC2DH tapered, Acros Ai-25, Easton Havoc Vorbau und Larsen am HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. September 2012)

Nice...wie geht denn die Lyrik im Wildcard???

Hab gerade mal wieder einen meiner unnachahmlichen Gedanken und überlege mir, wie sich wohl 127mm Coil-Federweg anfühlen...??


----------



## Cam-man (9. September 2012)

lyrik ist ein traum

coil, keine ahnung, bin nie was anderes gefahren
aber ich glaub nicht dass da ein großer unterschied ist bei 130mm und nem richtigen tune


----------



## NoStyle (10. September 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ... wie sich wohl 127mm Coil-Federweg anfühlen...??


Coil spricht satter/sensibler an bei kleinen Kieseln, das erscheint mir der wesentliche Unterschied. Dazu kommt eine höhere Temperatur-Unempfindlichkeit. Kannst meinen Stahl-Fox mal gerne bei nächster Gelegenheit einbauen und ausprobieren. 

Edith
PS: Nach wie vor ein saustarkes Wildcard! Und? Rune schon bestellt? :-D


----------



## Ischi (11. September 2012)

Cam-man, sehr schönes Wildcard, gefällt mir gut . Was wiegt es denn nun endgültig?

Coil fühlt sich schon gut an, sehr linear und gutes Ansprechen. Ich muss allerdings sagen, das eine gute Dämpfung wichtiger ist. Der Evolver im Wildcard fühlt sich in meinen Augen vom Ansprechen und der Linearität nicht anders als ein Stahlfederdämpfer an, aber die Dämpfung ist zumindest meinem günstigen Roco-R weit überlegen. Klar, hüpft das Rad wenn man es ohne Fahrer aufs Hinterrad fallen lässt, aber wenn man fährt, merkt man davon nichts...

Übrigens, das neue Rune und Wildcard sehen in Echt wirklich super aus (und fassen sich auch super an)


----------



## Grüner Hulk (11. September 2012)

Suche die schrauben der wippe für ein banshee scream! Wer hat noch welche; bzw. Das ersatzteilpaket oder weiss woher ich die bekomme? Danke!!!


----------



## Cam-man (11. September 2012)

gewicht müsste irgendwo zwischen 14,6 und 14,8 liegen
brauch immer noch eine waage die nicht jedes mal was anderes sagt...


----------



## san_andreas (12. September 2012)

Schöne Bilder auf PB: http://atala.pinkbike.com/album/Banshee-2013/


----------



## NoStyle (12. September 2012)

Danke san_andreas!

Wow, das dürften Bilder der ersten Serien-Rahmen sein - schön mal die finalen Details zu sehen. Das Prime sieht echt toll und sexy aus. 

@ Ischi,
habe derzeit jobtechnisch land-unter, melde mich mal am WE, aber um eines vorweg zu nehmen: *RUNE-FTW!*


----------



## NoStyle (12. September 2012)

Das wird jetzt wohl doch etwas fieser bis Januar als ich dachte, aber Geduld ist ja eine erstrebenswerte Tugend ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. September 2012)

Wenn´s nicht draufstehen tät, wären die neuen Modelle nur schwer zu unterscheiden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (12. September 2012)

wirklich sehr gelungen, ich freu mich über die neuen ks-link banshees


----------



## NoStyle (12. September 2012)

Ich freu mich auch schon wie verrückt auf das Spitfire. 
Der Unterschied liegt übrigens in der Linienführung der Decals


----------



## Ischi (12. September 2012)

Schön sind sie ja schon , sehr schicke Bilder



NoStyle schrieb:


> @ Ischi,
> habe derzeit jobtechnisch land-unter, melde mich mal am WE



kein Problem, lass dir Zeit und lass dich nicht ärgern



NoStyle schrieb:


> *RUNE-FTW!*




Ohhrr, mach mich nicht schwach


----------



## slidedown (12. September 2012)

Hat schon mal jemand nen 190*51 Dämpfer im Wildcard probiert? Was wäre, abgesehen vom reduzierten Federweg, der Effekt? Flacherer Lenkwinkel, tieferes Tretlager und steilerer Sitzwinkel?


----------



## Cam-man (12. September 2012)

ich wette der hinterbau schlägt am sitzrohr an, oder die reifen
und die kinematik an der gearbeitet wurde wär bestimmt ziemlich verkackt


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. September 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auch schon wie verrückt auf das Spitfire.
> Der Unterschied liegt übrigens in der Linienführung der Decals



Genau, auf dem dickeren RUNE Rohr ist auch Platz für zwei Rallye-Streifen...


----------



## slidedown (12. September 2012)

Cam-man schrieb:


> ich wette der hinterbau schlägt am sitzrohr an, oder die reifen
> und die kinematik an der gearbeitet wurde wär bestimmt ziemlich verkackt



Und alle die offset bushings verwenden sind deppen.


----------



## NoStyle (13. September 2012)

@ slidedown
Die Idee hatte ich auch schon mal gehabt. Wollte den Dämpfer in das Loch für 165 mm einhängen und damit die gleiche Geo wie die des kurzen Federwegs haben, mit ca. 140 mm FW. Allerdings sind dann ein paar Millimeter Hub zuviel - der obere Hinterbau-Yoke knallt definitiv ans Sitzrohr - geht also nicht und ist von Keith auch so bestätigt. 

@ Cam-man
Was soll sich denn an der Kinematik groß ändern? Wenn das gehen würde, wärst Du im Übersetzungsverhältniss des großen Federwegs, also etwas linearer. Bräuchtest bestenfalls mehr Endprogression. 

@ kalkhoffpink
Naja, gleiches Rahmen-Layout ist so ziemlicher Usus bei allen Companys, oder kannst Du auf den ersten Blick ein Helius AC vom AM unterscheiden, oder ein Commencal Meta AM vom SX oder oder oder ... 

@ Ischi
Doch doch, das Rune hätte gerade für Dich theoretisch alles was Du brauchst, aber dazu später mehr.


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (13. September 2012)

*posting kann gelöscht werden*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. September 2012)

Hier mal ein zugegebenermaßen entwas blässliches Handy-Gegenlicht Foto vom Wildcard an der Dhünn-Vorsperre bei/um Altenberg von heute. Halbzeit der Tour bei Kilometer 17....
Im Anschnitt das Nerve AM von Bike-Buddy Sebastian.


----------



## NoStyle (17. September 2012)

Konntet Ihr das gute Wetter also nutzen - gut so!
Bin beim nächsten mal hoffentlich auch wieder dabei


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. September 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Konntet Ihr das gute Wetter also nutzen - gut so!
> Bin beim nächsten mal hoffentlich auch wieder dabei



Jupp, haben aber diesmal die längere Tour (33km) gewählt, die stellenweise an der Sperre vorbei führt. War hinterher auch echt am Ende. Die Originalstrecke ist aber fahrtechnisch interessanter...

Die Sattelstütze sieht auf dem Foto echt riesig aus, dabei guckt die "nur" 32cm raus, sieht aber aus wie 50...


----------



## zecke92 (21. September 2012)

Hi liebe Banshee-Freunde,

ich habe mal eine Frage zur Bemessung der Rahmen von Banshee.

Wie misst man bei dem Banshee AMP die exakte Oberrohrlänge? Auf der Homepage habe ich mir das Bild angeschaut und meiner Meinung nach ist die dort vorgegebene Maßlinie zu lang. Die geht ja hinter das Sitzrohr. Geht das nicht von Mitte Sitzrohr zu Mitte Steuerrohr?


Hoffe auf eine hilfreiche Antwort!


LG


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (21. September 2012)

zecke92 schrieb:


> Hi liebe Banshee-Freunde,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage zur Bemessung der Rahmen von Banshee.
> 
> ...



Doch, du musst dir die Sitzrohrlänge weiter denken und dann waagerecht rüber messen! So ist es in vielen Explosionszeichnungen von Banshee und auch anderen Herstellern angegeben! Nur komm ich bei meinem Rune zB. auch genau auf einen Wert zwischen M und L... genau wie andere Werte, wobei einige auch wieder genau passten! Kenne aber auch nicht die genauen Werte der "älteren" Rahmen. Meine Nachfrage nach diesen blieb leider von Banshee unbeantwortet! 

Ps. ich hab zum Beispiel genau 30mm Sattelstützenmaß, was absolut beschissen ist, da man da wohl nur BBB kaufen kann!


----------



## zecke92 (21. September 2012)

Wie das Sitzrohr weiter denken? Was ist jetzt die genaue Oberrohrlänge? von welchem Punkt zu welchem Punkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (21. September 2012)

zecke92 schrieb:


> Wie das Sitzrohr weiter denken? Was ist jetzt die genaue Oberrohrlänge? von welchem Punkt zu welchem Punkt?



Praktisch weiterdenken würde bedeuten, dass du die Sattelstütze so weit rausmachst, dass du die Wasserwaage+Zollstock im Lot vom Steuersatz bis zu eben dieser Sattelstütze anlegen kannst. (einfach gesprochen) ... dürfte beim Amp allerdings schwierig sein! 

Ich interpretiere es dann so, dass du dann von Mitte Steuerrohr bis kurz hinter die Sattelstütze misst! Oder einfach von Anfang Steuerrohr bis zum hinteren Ende des "verlängerten" Sitzrohrs! So wie in der Zeichnung eben...

Dabei ist aber der Winkel entscheidend! Wenn deine Gabel etwas länger od. kürzer als der "Standard" für den Rahmen ist, verändert sich der Winkel und dadurch auch das gemessene Top Tube... Erzähl mir nix, ich finde das auch übertrieben behindert, aber anders konnte ich's mir auch nicht erklären! Andere Meinungen sehr willkommen...


----------



## berkel (21. September 2012)

Die reale (horizontale) Oberrorlänge ist von Mitte-Oberkante Steuerrohr bis zum Schnittpunkt mit der verlängerten Mittellinie des Sitzrohres. Im Prinzip so wie in der Zeichnung von Banshee, nur dass da die Maßlinie statt Mittellinie vom Sitzrohr verlängert wurde (ist halt nicht ganz korrekt dargestellt).


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (21. September 2012)

Dann ist die Darstellung wirklich absoluter Bullshit... aber so stimmts zumindest dann auch mit den angegebenen 58,4cm bei meiner M!


----------



## zecke92 (21. September 2012)

Ich habe nämlich folgendes Problem: 

Ich habe mir einen Banshee AMP zugelegt und wollte einen in der Größe "L". 
So.... so weit so gut, nun kam er an und auf dem Karton wurde "S" und nicht "L" markiert. So habe ich nun versucht das Oberrohr zu messen, da eigentlich nur das Oberrohr zwischen dem AMP in "S" und "L" unterscheidet. ich habe dann mit einem Zollstock von mitte Steuerrohr zu mitte Sitzrohr gemessen. So kam ich auf ein Maß von ~580mm (Was bei einem AMP unter Top Tube in der Größe "S" angegeben ist). 

Aber laut Versender wurde mir ein AMP in "L" zugesendet.

Deswegen stehe ich vor einem kleinem Rätsel.^^

Also ist meine Bemaßung verkehrt?


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (21. September 2012)

zecke92 schrieb:


> Ich habe nämlich folgendes Problem:
> 
> Ich habe mir einen Banshee AMP zugelegt und wollte einen in der Größe "L".
> So.... so weit so gut, nun kam er an und auf dem Karton wurde "S" und nicht "L" markiert. So habe ich nun versucht das Oberrohr zu messen, da eigentlich nur das Oberrohr zwischen dem AMP in "S" und "L" unterscheidet. ich habe dann mit einem Zollstock von mitte Steuerrohr zu mitte Sitzrohr gemessen. So kam ich auf ein Maß von ~580mm (Was bei einem AMP unter Top Tube in der Größe "S" angegeben ist).
> ...



Wenn du am Oberrohr entlange gemessen hast und auf 580mm kommst, dann hast du wohl eine L! Denn das Maß dürfte dann bei korrekter Messung länger sein ( > Winkel)... Dein Problem ist jetzt dass das Radl net steht, sondern nur der Rahmen "rumliegt", wa?! Dann würde ich versuchen den Rahmen in etwa wie in der Zeichnung zu positionieren um zu messen!


----------



## zecke92 (21. September 2012)

So habe ich gemessen:

file://localhost/C:/Users/Julian/Desktop/So%20habe%20ich%20gemessen.jpg


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (21. September 2012)

zecke92 schrieb:


> So habe ich gemessen:
> 
> *file://localhost/*C:/Users/Julian/Desktop/So%20habe%20ich%20gemessen.jpg



Localhost ist gut! 

Du musst das Pic schon hochladen...


----------



## berkel (21. September 2012)

Du kannst kein Bild direkt von deiner Festplatte verlinken. Du musst es erst hier in dein Fotoalbum laden.

Ich habe die Geometrie mal schnell im CAD skizziert. Wenn die tatsächliche Länge des Oberrohrs (also am Rohr entlang gemessen) 580mm ist, sollte es der L-Rahmen sein.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. September 2012)

zecke92 schrieb:


> So habe ich gemessen:
> 
> file://localhost/C:/Users/Julian/Desktop/So%20habe%20ich%20gemessen.jpg




File ist nicht lesbar, aber sollte nun echt nicht das Problem sein.

Stell den Rahmen hin und steck von mir aus nen Besenstiel ins Sattelrohr. Jetzt einfach möglichst horizontal von Mitte Steuerrohr bis zum Besenstiel messen. Den Unterschied von 580mm zu 605mm sollte messbar sein....


----------



## zecke92 (21. September 2012)

So hier nochmal neu:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1218972


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zecke92 (21. September 2012)

Also so ist es verkehrt? Ich komme so auf ~580mm.


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (21. September 2012)

Japp, also hast du eine L!!!

Verlängere die schwarze Linie doch mal vor deinem geistigen Auge  nach oben, so wie die rote Linie verläuft... da siehst du schon dass das länger sein MUSS!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. September 2012)

zecke92 schrieb:


> Also so ist es verkehrt? Ich komme so auf ~580mm.



Normalerweise wird der rote horizontale Strich wo Top Tube Lenght dran steht gemessen. Allerdings üblicherweise bis zur Mitte Sattelrohr und nicht dahinter....
Evtl. ist zufällig die physikalische Länge vom "L" Oberrohr identisch mit der aktuellen Oberrohrlänge vom kleinen.


----------



## zecke92 (21. September 2012)

Also passt doch alles wie ich es jetzt von euch nochmal erklärt bekommen habe?

Ich habe doch meinen gewünschten AMP in "L" statt "S"? 

Mich hat es eben nur gewundert wieso auf dem Karton "S" markiert wurde und nicht "L" und auf der Rechnung stand Large. Das hat mich dann schon verwirrt.


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (21. September 2012)

zecke92 schrieb:


> Also passt doch alles wie ich es jetzt von euch nochmal erklärt bekommen habe?
> 
> Ich habe doch meinen gewünschten AMP in "L" statt "S"?
> 
> Mich hat es eben nur gewundert wieso auf dem Karton "S" markiert wurde und nicht "L" und auf der Rechnung stand Large. Das hat mich dann schon verwirrt.




Glaub ich, aber ja, du hast ne L! 

Edit... wenn das Bike fertig ist, ist ein Bild hier dann aber ein Muss!


----------



## bachmayeah (22. September 2012)




----------



## NoStyle (22. September 2012)

Ein feines Legend!
Ja aber wie?!? Rahmen steht zum Verkauf? Jammerschade, aber wenigstens hast Du Spaß damit bis es weggeht


----------



## bachmayeah (22. September 2012)

klar doch! der rahmen rockt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. September 2012)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> klar doch! der rahmen rockt.



War gerade mal auf Deinem Profil. Wie kann man denn derart viele ex-Bikes verschleißen...
Aber interessant, dass ein banshee übrig geblieben ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (22. September 2012)

wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg 
die bikes waren aber weit vom verschleiss entfernt.
das banshee steht ja auch wieder zum verkauf, das nächste ist wohl schon in der Pipeline..


----------



## NoStyle (22. September 2012)

Nunja, bachmayeah besitz bzw. hat schon eine sehr feine Armada an Bikes besessen, das ist schon freaky. 
Ich persönlich hänge an dem Bike immer sehr lange, aber hey, wenn man irgendwie die Möglichkeit hat oft zu wechseln: Why not? Das Leben ist eh viel zu kurz für all die tollen Bikes und Trails ...


----------



## bachmayeah (22. September 2012)

korrekt.


----------



## berkel (22. September 2012)

@bachmayeah
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem DH Bike als Ablösung für meinen Freerider. Als Banshee Fan würde mich auch das Legend interessieren. Heute konnte ich ein SC v10 in Gr. L testen und fand es geomäßig ziemlich gut (etwas tieferes Tretlager wäre schön). Du hattest ja beide Bikes. Wie fällt dein Vergleich aus? Wie groß bist du und wie passen dir die Bikes?


----------



## bachmayeah (23. September 2012)

wenn du es tiefer haben möchtest, dann sollte dir das banshee gefallen.
liegt auch besser und ruhiger in der luft, allerdings geht das v10 ggf. n tick besser vorwärts.
bin ca. 184 cm hatte aber leider kein v10 in l, was ggf. besser gewesen wäre. das banshee hingegen ist l.
mit nem legend machste idR nichts verkehrt, wenn du günstig an eins ran kommst: schlag zu


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. September 2012)

Geht´s jetzt los?

http://www.bikeinsel.com/product_info.php?products_id=1546


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (23. September 2012)

Find den geringen Aufpreis zum CCDB interessant. Hier sinds 130Eur, beim neuen Nukeproof Mega AM 300Eur Unterschied zwischen Monarch Plus und CCDB Air 
PS: Heißt aber nicht das ichs insgesamt günstig finde.


----------



## NoStyle (23. September 2012)

Ja, offensichtlich geht es langsam los. Die erste Charge Rune und Prime sind wohl so gut wie fertig. Nächster Run ist für Dezember geplant, d.h., unter Umständen könnte ich das Spitfire deutlich vor dem Januar erhalten, da es jetzt voraussichtlich in die Produktion geht ... das wär ja was. 

Die Preise: Also ich finde ca. 1700-1800 Euro für einen sehr gut gemachten Rahmen inklusive Spitzendämpfer akzeptabel. Noch edler vom Material oder Verarbeitung und die Preise liegen doch direkt satt über 2000 Euro, ebenfalls Taiwan-Made.
Stellt sich auch die Frage was der Fox CTD als Aftermarket kostet, oder welche Erstausstatter-Konditionen Banshee für die Fox und Cane Creek-Dämpfer bekommen hat ... Nukeproof wird solche Konditionen vielleicht nur mit RockShox haben (Achtung! Reine Spekulation!)?!?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. September 2012)

Preis passt absolut....ich hab da noch ein Konkurrenzmodell im Hinterkopf, da bekommt man für den Preis nicht mal den Rahmen...

Also Top...


----------



## evilesel (24. September 2012)

Soooo
Heute wurde geordet:
1x Banshee Spitfire v2 2013
 - Größe S ( 173cm Körpergröße )
 - Schwarz Eloxiert
 - Fox Dämpfer
 - 650b Ausflallende

Mit glück Liefertermin ende Oktober / anfang November
Anscheinend sind schon paar Spitfire fertig


----------



## NoStyle (24. September 2012)

@ evilesel: Goil 

Ich habe von Bernhard unter Vorbehalt einen Liefertermin Mitte November erhalten - mal schauen ...
Ich denke, Banshee hat im Taiwan-Werk diverse Umstrukturierungen vorgenommen, das könnte, neben anderen Maßnahmen, die eventuell kürzeren Produktionszeiten erklären ... 

Mir solls Recht sein denn:

1x Banshee Spitfire v2 2013
- Größe M ( 184cm Körpergröße )
- Schwarz Eloxiert
- CCDB Air Dämpfer
- 650b + 26" Ausflallende

By the way: evilesel, was planst Du als 650B-LRS? Welche Gabel nimmst Du? 
Bin mit meinen Parts noch nicht so schlüssig ...


----------



## evilesel (24. September 2012)

hey,
ich werde aufjedenfall erstmal 650b versuchen..
laufradsatz werde ich mir einen von speerlaufräder bauen lassen.
habe mir dort heute ein angebot eingeholt:
hope pro evo mit flow ex 650b , sapim d light/laser speichen.

gabel wird denke ich eine Rock Shox Revelation RCT3 Dual Position Air 650b - 2013

bei dir ??


----------



## NoStyle (24. September 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich bezüglich Laufrädern nicht so firm bzw. überhaupt nicht mehr up-to-date. 

Mein jetziger 26er (Sun Singletrack auf Veltec DH-Naben) bräuchte zumindest mal neue Adapter für 15 mm vorne und 142x12 mm hinten, eventuell sogar ganz umgespeicht, mit leichteren Naben und Speichen. Der soll als Park-Prügel-LRS herhalten.
Für 650B hätte ich gerne langfristig was leichtes für Tour, muss also keine breite Flow oder sowas sein. Naben keine Ahnung ... ?!

Für mich also nicht entweder 26 Zoll oder 650B, sondern sowohl als auch 

Als Gabel hatte ich die X-Fusion 34er Slant angedacht, da 26/650B kompatibel und intern einstellbar für 14 oder 16 cm FW, dazu angeblich leichter als die vergleichbaren 650B 34er Füchse. Ob die überhaupt schon kaufbar ist weiss ich nicht - bei den Eurobike-Berichten war die nirgends dabei. Muss ich mal bei Reset-Racing nachfragen ...
Bei RockShox beschränkt sich das 650B-Angebot derzeit auf die Revelation, oder?


----------



## osbow (25. September 2012)

So, bei mir ist es auch soweit. Eigentlich wollte ich nach dem Neongelben Ausschau halten, aber irgendwie habe ich die Befürchtung das die Farbe mir nach einer gewissen Zeit nicht mehr ganz zusagt. Jetzt soll es das RAW werden. Hab aber noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Größe: Bin 185 cm groß bei 82 cm Schrittlänge. M oder L?
2. Lohnt der Aufpreis für den CCDB?
3. Auf der Banshee-Seite wird das Rune als AM gelistet. Ansonsten wird vom Enduro gesprochen. Ich würde das Bike auch gerne für Touren nehmen und deshalb leicht aufbauen und deshalb unter 14 KG bleiben wollen. Ist der Rahmen dafür ausgelegt?
 @NoStyle Wie viel mehr muss man zahlen wenn man beide Ausfallende haben will?


----------



## evilesel (25. September 2012)

1.
wenn du mehr Touren fahren willst dann L
wenn mehr Trailgeballer dann M
2.
wenn mehr tour dann fox aufgrund der platform ansonsten den cane creek
3.
14 kg naja bezweifle ich .... ausser du steckst genug geld rein 






osbow schrieb:


> So, bei mir ist es auch soweit. Eigentlich wollte ich nach dem Neongelben Ausschau halten, aber irgendwie habe ich die Befürchtung das die Farbe mir nach einer gewissen Zeit nicht mehr ganz zusagt. Jetzt soll es das RAW werden. Hab aber noch ein paar Fragen:
> 
> 1. Größe: Bin 185 cm groß bei 82 cm Schrittlänge. M oder L?
> 2. Lohnt der Aufpreis für den CCDB?
> ...


----------



## Mr.A (25. September 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> ...
> 3. Auf der Banshee-Seite wird das Rune als AM gelistet. Ansonsten wird vom Enduro gesprochen. Ich würde das Bike auch gerne für Touren nehmen und deshalb leicht aufbauen und deshalb unter 14 KG bleiben wollen. Ist der Rahmen dafür ausgelegt?



...bei den Ami's bzw. Kanadiern ist AM alles zwischen CC und FR/DH .
Die haben noch keine 25 Einteilungen wie deutsche Fachzeitschriften 

Ich würd sagen das Rune ist eher Enduro/FR  > unter 14 KG dürfte schon eher schwierig werden
Warum kein Spitfire?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (25. September 2012)

ICH würde bei der Größe sehr sicher L nehmen. Und als Dämpfer sowieso den CCDB, ganz egal welches Einsatzgebiet.


----------



## Mr.A (25. September 2012)

mir hätte es besser gefallen, der Vivid Air wäre drin ,nicht das ich einen der beiden schon gefahren bin, aber er reizt mich mehr


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. September 2012)

Wie wär´s mit einem ausreichend potenten Monarch Plus RC3 und 150-200g sparen?


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (26. September 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> 3. Auf der Banshee-Seite wird das Rune als AM gelistet. Ansonsten wird vom Enduro gesprochen. Ich würde das Bike auch gerne für Touren nehmen und deshalb leicht aufbauen und deshalb unter 14 KG bleiben wollen. Ist der Rahmen dafür ausgelegt?



Das Bike erhielt mal den Titel Tourenfreerider!  Und das stimmt so auch...

Ich kann zwar nicht für das neue Model sprechen, aber der "Alte" macht sich auch mit 15Kg+ gut auf langen Strecken! 50-70km sollten kein Problem sein! Ein Alpenüberquerung möcht ich damit allerdings nicht machen...

Bei 14Kg dürfte sich der Bock sehr gut treten lassen... du brauchst dann nur noch vernünftige Settings!


----------



## NoStyle (26. September 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> So, bei mir ist es auch soweit. Eigentlich wollte ich nach dem Neongelben Ausschau halten, aber irgendwie habe ich die Befürchtung das die Farbe mir nach einer gewissen Zeit nicht mehr ganz zusagt. Jetzt soll es das RAW werden. Hab aber noch ein paar Fragen:
> 
> 1. Größe: Bin 185 cm groß bei 82 cm Schrittlänge. M oder L?
> 2. Lohnt der Aufpreis für den CCDB?
> ...


Hi Osbow,

ich persönlich sehe mich an "bunten" Farben ziemlich schnell satt. Gerade diese grellen Neongelb- grün- whatever-Geschichten Allerorten halte ich für ne Modeerscheinung, für die es in spätestens 2 Jahren keine Freunde oder passende Parts mehr gibt. Deshalb die dezente Farbvariante. Mit Raw habe ich auch stark geliebäugelt, allerdings finde ich das Intense- oder Turner-Raw etwas attraktiver, da unpoliert und Uncoated. Das ist aber Geschmacksache. 

Bezüglich der Größe liegst Du wie ich vermutlich genau zwischen M und L. Wenn es ein One-for-All werden soll vielleicht eher L, damit Du komfortabel touren kannst. Das Spitfire hat insgesamt einen leicht längeres und niedrigeres Rahmendreieck, mit 1 Grad steileren LW, weshalb ich bei 184 cm mit M recht gut klar kommen sollte.

Ob der Aufpreis zum CCDB lohnt kann ich nicht sagen. Ich bin noch keinen gefahren und kenne dessen Eigenschaften nicht. Ich persönlich möchte zukünftig wieder mit fixem Dämpfer-Setup unterwegs sein, d.h., keine Gabelabsenkung, verstellbare Federwege oder Spielereien wie Fox CTD, welche ich on the fly dann langfristig doch nicht benutze. Dann lieber den Dubbel-Bubbel und Gabel einmal gut eingestellt und ab dafür - egal ob rauf oder runter ... Wenn das alles zu kompliziert ist oder nix taugt: Hab ja noch nen Evolver ... 

Mr.A hat es trefflich ausgedrückt : Begrifflichkeiten wie Extreme-Bumms-AM, Supidupi-Enduro oder Medium-Heavylight-Stronglongtravel-FR gibt es dort Gott sei Dank nicht. Trail bis All Mountain beschreibt von XC bis FR so ziemlich alles - das Rune ist dann vermutlich eher Enduro/FR, um die passende europäische Schublade zu zücken. 

Was die Gewichte betrifft muss man wohl abwarten. Es sei Dir aber gesagt, dass Banshee da nicht die Prio drauf hat. Deren Klientel prügelt so ein Rune auch mal oft von Freitag bis Samstag in Bikeparks, um Sonntags ne schöne Tagestour zu fahren - das ganze eine lange Saison lang. Banshee legt größeren Wert auf Steifigkeit , Haltbarkeit und allgemeine Hinterbau-Performance. Ich schätze mal, das Rune kommt auf 2,9 bis 3,2 kg ohne Dämpfer. Ob sich damit sub 14 kg-Aufbauten realisieren lassen weiss ich nicht - ist wohl ne Edelparts- und somit Geldfrage. Ich persönlich freue mich über alles was unter 15 kg ist und Jahre hält ...

Konkrete Preise für die zusätzlichen Ausfaller habe ich noch gar nicht. Frag einfach mal bei Bernhard/Haha von everyday26.de an, dann bekommst Du korrekte Zahlen. Ich habe die einfach mal "blind" mitbestellt.

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## osbow (26. September 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Kommentare! Schade, hab mich schon auf den Rahmen fixiert. Für wie viel Federweg ist das neue Spitfire ausgelegt? Eigentlich wollte ich was "leichtes" mit einer 160 mm Gabel. Also wieder mal eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau. (Die es scheinbar nicht gibt).


----------



## NoStyle (26. September 2012)

Das neue Spitfire hat hinten 14 cm FW und wie das V1 nimmt es Gabeln bis 16 cm!

Was heisst den schade? Ich denke, mit dem Rune wirst Du so ziemlich alles machen können was sich nicht wehrt - sofern Dich die sehr aggressive Geometrie nicht stört. Ob es dazu zwingend leichter sein muss als 14 kg sei mal dahingestellt ...
Das Spitfire ist im Endeffekt die etwas abgespeckte Variante zum Rune, das aber mit der aggressivsten Geometrie aller Trailbikes. Dürften beide "prügelfähig" sein, aber genauso als äußerst fähiger Allrounder dienen. Kommt eben drauf an wieviel Komfort Du im Heck möchtest.


----------



## osbow (26. September 2012)

Hm, werd mir das Spitfire noch mal genauer anschauen. Gibt es schon Infos welchen Durchmesser das Sattelrohr haben soll?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. September 2012)

Ich setz mal frech das Spitfire vom Einsatzbereich in etwa mit dem IBC Forumsbike, dem Helius AC sowie dem Transition Bandit gleich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (26. September 2012)

@ osbow
Das Sattelrohr ist bei Banshee generell 30,9 mm innen und 34,9 mm außen.

@ kalkhoffpink
Ja, Spitfire ist in der Trailbike-Klasse wie das almighty Turner 5.Spot/zukünftige Burner, Cotic Rocket, Transition Bandit, Nicolai TB/AC, Nukeproof Mega TR, Intense Trazer, Norco Sight, Santa Cruz Nikel/Butcher, Commencal Meta AM usw. usw. ... also alles mit 13-15 cm Federweg im Heck.

Das Carver Forumsbike finde ich eher mit Rune, Nicolai ION-16, Alutech Fanes Enduro usw. vergleichbar, das ist schon ein feistes Enduro/FR-Ding ...


----------



## böser_wolf (26. September 2012)

so wieder da und das spiti   kreuzundquer über elba gescheucht 

und ja es es ist ein trailbike 
klar hätte ich mit dem fanes bergab mehr reserven 
wobei sich die 127mm hinten nach mehr anfühlen 
aber das spiti ist viel agiler auf singletrails 

eine 160 gabel  werd ich wohl wieder verbauen 
x-fusion upsideddown  falls die je kommt 
aber auch mit der sektor  ging erstaunlich viel 

und beim gewicht bin ich jetzt etwas über 14 trotz rohloff


----------



## Matthias247 (26. September 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich was "leichtes" mit einer 160 mm Gabel. Also wieder mal eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau. (Die es scheinbar nicht gibt).


Also das Rune ist wie schon gesagt im deutschen Sinne ein Enduro. Und damit wird sich genauso gut oder schlecht (imho: gut) touren lassen wie mit anderen Vertretern dieser Art. <14kg wird aber schwer, wenn man nicht auf ne Reverb und artgerechte Reifen verzichten will und evtl sogar nen schweren Dämpfer fährt.



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wie wär´s mit einem ausreichend potenten Monarch Plus RC3 und 150-200g sparen?


Woher weißt du das er in dem Rahmen ausreichend potent ist? Aus meiner Sicht liegt der Monarch Plus deutlich näher an nem Monarch RT3 oder RP23 als an einem CCDB, Vivid Air oder Evolver. Und dann ist halt die Frage was man damit vor hat, im Mittelgebirge touren oder den tausende Höhenmeter im Alpinen oder im Bikepark vernichten.



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich setz mal frech das Spitfire vom Einsatzbereich in etwa mit dem IBC Forumsbike, dem Helius AC sowie dem Transition Bandit gleich....


Der Einsatzbereich mag gleich sein (ist er doch sowieso bei allen MTBs ), die Räder sind für mich grundverschieden.
Das ICB hat soviel Federweg und ne krasse Geo bekommen das es für mich an der Enduro/Freeride Grenze hängt und beim besten willen nichts mehr mit AM (Genen) zu tun hat. Das Bandit ist dagegen ein 0815 Tourenbike (vgl. Trek Fuel EX oder so) und wenns nicht von Transition käme würds keine Sau interessieren. Das Helius AC ist ein schickes Trailbike, aber die Geometrie ist deutlich konservativer ausgelegt als am Spitfire.


----------



## Matthias247 (26. September 2012)

Achja, die



NoStyle schrieb:


> Als Gabel hatte ich die X-Fusion 34er Slant angedacht, da 26/650B kompatibel und intern einstellbar für 14 oder 16 cm FW, dazu angeblich leichter als die vergleichbaren 650B 34er Füchse. Ob die überhaupt schon kaufbar ist weiss ich nicht - bei den Eurobike-Berichten war die nirgends dabei. Muss ich mal bei Reset-Racing nachfragen ...



würde mich auch interessieren 
Also bau mal auf, und dann muss ich spitty und X-Fusion mal probefahren


----------



## evilesel (26. September 2012)

Also die xfusion slant wirst du in Deutschland nicht so schnell sehn...
Reset Racing macht den Vertrieb in Deutschland, die bekommen nicht mal ausreichend 2012er modelle


----------



## böser_wolf (26. September 2012)

die slant ?
gibts die schon 
34   
160mm
unter 2kilo   
klingt gut 

ich würd mal gern die kombi 26hr/27,5vr testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ischi (26. September 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Das Carver Forumsbike finde ich eher mit Rune, Nicolai ION-16, Alutech Fanes Enduro usw. vergleichbar, das ist schon ein feistes Enduro/FR-Ding ...



würd ich auch so sehen, wobei ich aber irgendwie noch nicht den Fehler finde am IBC-Bike, da der Rahmen ja wirklich günstig sein soll nur das halt nicht Banshee drauf steht . Von der Geo her sind beide ja relativ identisch...


----------



## NoStyle (26. September 2012)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Achja, die würde mich auch interessieren
> Also bau mal auf, und dann muss ich spitty und X-Fusion mal probefahren


Hi Matthias,

ich muss erstmal schauen ob die Slant, oder auch die Hilo-Sattelstütze, überhaupt schon produziert bzw. irgendwo käuflich ist, z.B. eben bei Reset-Racing. Bei der Gabel hätte ich, der Steifigkeit halber, schon lieber etwas in Richtung 34er anstatt z.B. der 32er Revelation. Alternativ vielleicht die 34er Fox Float für 650B. 

Ich habe natürlich noch kein Zeitfenster wann der Bock fertig und fahrbereit wäre, aber unabhängig von der möglichen Gabel oder Aufbau lässt sich eine Spitfire-Probefahrt zukünftig sehr gerne arrangieren, kein Thema 




Ischi schrieb:


> würd ich auch so sehen, wobei ich aber irgendwie noch nicht den Fehler finde am IBC-Bike, da der Rahmen ja wirklich günstig sein soll nur das halt nicht Banshee drauf steht . Von der Geo her sind beide ja relativ identisch...


Da gibt es keinen Fehler. Es werden für den 2013er Jahrgang ja viele Rohrsätze von vorhandenen Carver-Rahmen übernommen, plus neue Dämpferwippe, Ausfallenden und angepasste Geometrie. Dazu dürfte Carver auch andere Resourcen aufbringen können als die "kleinen" Bansheesys


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. September 2012)

Ich persönlich tu mich ein wenig schwer bei dem übrigen Carver-Lineup das IBC Bike einzuordnen. Viel Erfahrung mit Enduro/FR/DH haben die ja wohl (noch) nicht. Irgendwie hab ich da mehr Zutrauen zu den entablierten, allen voran banshee und Nicolai - getreu dem Motto "da weiß man was man hat"...
Für das "one and only" Hobby, und ein Bike auf dem man viel Zeit verbringt, und dem man oft genug seine Gesundheit anvertraut, würde ich jetzt nicht auf 500 Euro hoch oder runter gucken.

Aber vielleicht ist es ja geil und es wird DAS Bike 2014 in der Version v2....

Abba wir sind ja hier im *banshee*-Thread...


----------



## evilesel (27. September 2012)

ich werde erstmal den fox testen und gegebenfalls auf einen monarch plus oder vivid air wechseln.
cane creek kommt mir nicht ins haus, kenne genug die ihn fahren und probleme haben.
das teil ist nicht einfach einzustellen....und der service - naja
die meisten fahren wieder einen vivid air oder den neuen bos void.


----------



## böser_wolf (27. September 2012)

naja das carver wird schon halten da hat der stefan stark seine finger dran
der weiß was ermacht 
siehe fanes 
es gibt eigentlich keine schlechten bikes mehr
als ich vor 25jahren angefangen hab war das anders
ich sehs ehr als eine einstellungssache 
ob mann ein bike von der stange will oder sich was eigens aufbaut 
und ich persönlich kanns net leiden wenn ich unterwegs bin und irgendwie alle das gleiche rad haben 

ich hab viele deutsche bikes gehabt (zoni nico alutech pulcro)
und jetzt halt banshee 
und wenn ich einen find der mir das spitfire in stahl nachbaut 

x-fusion   da denk ich auch drüber nach vorne wie hinten 
einfach um die zu ärgern die nach einem ccdb und co rufen 
aber ihn nicht einstellen können 
ich schätz mal das 90%der biker mit einem einfachen dämpfer 
besser zurecht kommen 
weil sie nicht rumspielen können
edit: bild 
elba 600hm bergauf feinster schotter


----------



## Matthias247 (27. September 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich persönlich tu mich ein wenig schwer bei dem übrigen Carver-Lineup das IBC Bike einzuordnen. Viel Erfahrung mit Enduro/FR/DH haben die ja wohl (noch) nicht. Irgendwie hab ich da mehr Zutrauen zu den entablierten, allen voran banshee und Nicolai - getreu dem Motto "da weiß man was man hat"...


Du hast das Thema nicht wirklich mitverfolgt, oder? Stefan Stark ist der Konstrukteur und hat vermutlich schon mindestens genausoviel Erfahrung in der Konstruktion von Bikes wie Keith Scott. Ich traue beiden sehr gute Rahmen zu. Die Frage ist doch eher wie böser_wolf schon angemerkt hat, ob man etwas sehr individuelles haben will oder auch mit dem "Stangenbike" glücklich wird.



evilesel schrieb:


> und der service - naja
> die meisten fahren wieder einen vivid air oder den neuen bos void.


Gut, Service ist für mich auch immer ein wichtiges Thema, da weiß ich nicht wies beim CCDB ist. Aber dann ausgerechnet auf einen BOS wechseln 



böser_wolf schrieb:


> ob mann ein bike von der stange will oder sich was eigens aufbaut
> und ich persönlich kanns net leiden wenn ich unterwegs bin und irgendwie alle das gleiche rad haben


Das witzige ist ja das alle die diesen Gedanken haben sich ein Liteville holen und hier mittlerweile mehr Litevilles als Specialized, Giants und Treks zusammen rumfahren 



böser_wolf schrieb:


> und wenn ich einen find der mir das spitfire in stahl nachbaut


Das Cotic Rocket ist ja ähnlich, bzw irgendwo zwischen Spitfire und Rune. Aber auch nicht ganz aus Stahl.


----------



## NoStyle (27. September 2012)

Ich glaube, das Carver IBC wird ein sehr gutes Bike! Stefan Stark ist ganz sicher kein Anfänger, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich war da anfangs auch sehr engagiert bei der Sache, speziell bei der Geo und Federweg. Als aber klar wurde, das die Mehrheit lieber zuviel als die richtige Dosis FW möchte, habe ich mich zurückgezogen. Die unsägliche Kabelführung an der Kettenstrebe plus die Tatsache, dass es für 2014 wieder komplett redesigned wird, war für mich dann der K.O. für das Bike. 

Ansonsten bin ich bei Böser Wolf - gerne exotisch, wenn man sich dafür ganz mit dem Bike oder Company identifizieren kann. Da fühle ich mich seit 5 Jahren bei Banshee sehr gut aufgehoben und das Spitfire ist bisweilen so ziemlich einzigartig.
Das Cotic Rocket ist für mich ein ähnlicher Kandidat - bestes britisches Understatement - einfach nur geil. 
Das war, neben dem Turner Burner, auf meiner persönlichen Shortlist ... 

Ich habe nicht wirklich viele Kenntnisse diesbezüglich, aber diese vorgefertigten Tunes bei RockShox schrecken mich etwas. Da habe ich lieber einen Dämpfer mit breitem Einstellbereich ohne vorgegebene Dämpfung. Ausserdem gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Kinematik bei den neuen Banshees ziemlich gut sein wird. Plattform-Spielereien sind für mich gut verzichtbar, dafür sind die Kinematiken mittlerweile antriebseffizient genug. Dazu habe ich keine Lust ständig zwischen 3 Modi an Gabel und Dämpfer umzustellen - bei den rheinischen Mittelgebirgen wärst Du theoretisch alle paar hundert Meter nur am Fummeln  - das brauch ich beim besten Willen nicht. Ich möchte Fahren und Spass haben ...


----------



## böser_wolf (27. September 2012)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Das witzige ist ja das alle die diesen Gedanken haben sich ein Liteville holen und hier mittlerweile mehr Litevilles als Specialized, Giants und Treks zusammen rumfahren



wobei leidville kaufste nicht du trittst einer sekte bei



 mit dem alutech fanes wars auch so
ich hatte die nr.8 von 50 
jetzt stehn die überall rum 

wobei das nicht der grund war es zuverkaufen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. September 2012)

Ich glaube wenn man sich nur den Rahmen kauft und das Bike nach seinen Wünschen aufbaut hat man Individualität genug. 
Das gilt auch fürs IBC-Bike, wobei das bei mir persönlich auch erst nach AM/AC, RUNE und Covert kommt.


----------



## NoStyle (28. September 2012)

Für die Dämpfer-Frage vielleicht eine ganz nützliche Info/Statement von Keith:

"All KS link bikes are designed to be in the range that work with large volume air shocks or coil options. Each manufacturer tunes their shocks slightly differently so some will still suit better than others. The leverage curves are slightly progressive on all frames without any steep changes so shock tuning is not going to be difficult."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralov (29. September 2012)

Wen es interessiert, die Banshee Rahmen kann man bei everyday26 auch ohne DÃ¤mpfer bekommen. Preisnachlass beim Rune V2 da bei 200-250â¬, laut deren Info. Ab Ende Oktober sind die genauen Preise da zu erfahren. Ich werd euch mal auf dem laufenden halten sobald ich neues weiÃ.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. September 2012)

Stralov schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert, die Banshee Rahmen kann man bei everyday26 auch ohne Dämpfer bekommen. Preisnachlass beim Rune V2 da bei 200-250, laut deren Info. Ab Ende Oktober sind die genauen Preise da zu erfahren. Ich werd euch mal auf dem laufenden halten sobald ich neues weiß.




Bei dem doch recht geringen Preisnachlass würde ich den Dämpfer mitkaufen und bei Nichtgefallen im Bikemarkt anbieten. 200-250,- Euro sollten sowohl Fox als auch CCDB wohl einbringen....


----------



## evilesel (30. September 2012)

wie sieht es eigentlich mit einer Hammerschmidt am neuen spitfire aus?


----------



## Matthias247 (30. September 2012)

Wird besser sein als beim alten, aber ein Bike für Hammerschmidt ist das immer noch nicht. Ist halt auf ein 32er Kettenblatt ausgelegt und auf dem kleinen gibts ordentlich Pedalrückschlag / Wippen.


----------



## evilesel (30. September 2012)

okay , was werdet ihr für eine kurbel bzw Abstufung fahren ?
ich tendiere zu der neuen slx mit 26/38 Abstufung.


----------



## NoStyle (30. September 2012)

Ist noch nicht fix ob 2x9 bleibt oder 2x10 kommt, vorne aber mit 36/24, da ab dem 24er Kettenblatt der Pedalrückschlag verschwindet, wie beim V1 auch schon.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. September 2012)

Ist eigentlich schon jemand die XX1 gefahren? Finde ich ja mit allgemein noch etwas mehr Kondition auch keine schlechte Enduro-Option...!?


----------



## evilesel (1. Oktober 2012)

welchen Umwerfer benötigt man am Spitfire 2013?
Sram s3 high oder low mount??

Finde es schade das der Rahmen nicht für die Reverb Stealth vorbereitet ist.....


----------



## NoStyle (1. Oktober 2012)

@ evilesel

Das ist doch das schöne an Banshee : Vor einer Stunde die Frage im mtbr.com Banshee-Forum gestellt und hier ist die Antwort von Keith:

"The *front derailleur standard* for all new KS link bikes is *S3*. You need to have a *down pull or dual pull derailleur*. Every SRAM front derailleur we have tested has worked well, although 2x10 have greater all round clearance. We will be producing a list of compatible Shimano options soon, as not all Shimano options are compaitble. So for now I would recommend going with SRAM."

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. Oktober 2012)

Hab lustigerweise gerade das Selbe bei TURNER gelesen. Scheinbar muss man da bei Shimano-Umwerfern auch ein Teil wegsägen...


----------



## Cam-man (1. Oktober 2012)

@NoStyle: wegen 650b, da gibts in der neuen dirt eine kolumne von seb kemp in der er die neue größe sehr in frage stellt (sehr aggressiv und vulgär muss man sagen  )
aber er hatte einige interessante technische details als argumente (dass inklusive reifen ein 26" laufrad zum 27,5" laufrad nur 6mm im aussendurchmesser unterschied haben könnte z.b.)
und danach sah es mir wirklich wie eine gewaltige marketingblase aus... vor allem wegen geometrien von 26" rädern wo einfach die größeren räder eingebaut werden können, dabei haben ja 29er schon gezeigt dass eine komplett neue geo gebraucht wird

auf jeden fall lesenswert wenn man sich gerade entscheiden will!
(ich kann da jetzt und später auch nicht genau drauf eingehen weil ich in der neuen wohnung noch kein internet hab... aber vielleicht findet man den artikel im netz)


----------



## NoStyle (1. Oktober 2012)

Hey Cam,

irgendwie reizt mich diese 650B-LRS-Größe - gerade im Verbund mit etwas reduziertem Federweg sollte da eine feine Trailfräse entstehen. Sie ist ja eigentlich das ursprünglich für diese Bikes angedachte Maß. Das es damals 26er wurden lag nur an der guten Verfügbarkeit von großvolumigen Beach-Cruiser-Reifen ...

Aber ich werde vermutlich vorerst bei 26 Zoll bleiben. Bis ich alle gewünschten/geträumten Parts für das Spitfire zusammen hätte wäre nächstes Jahr Frühjahr/Sommer. Vorher sind alleine z.B. die 2013er X-Fusion-Teile gar nicht verfügbar. Deshalb habe ich kaum eine Wahl und übernehme für den Erstaufbau so viel wie es geht vom Wildcard. Dann schauen wir mal weiter ...

Aber vielen Dank für den Hinweis!   Mal schauen ob ich das im Netz finde ...

Viele Grüße
Toddy



Cam-man schrieb:


> @NoStyle: wegen 650b, da gibts in der neuen dirt eine kolumne von seb kemp in der er die neue größe sehr in frage stellt (sehr aggressiv und vulgär muss man sagen  )
> aber er hatte einige interessante technische details als argumente (dass inklusive reifen ein 26" laufrad zum 27,5" laufrad nur 6mm im aussendurchmesser unterschied haben könnte z.b.)
> und danach sah es mir wirklich wie eine gewaltige marketingblase aus... vor allem wegen geometrien von 26" rädern wo einfach die größeren räder eingebaut werden können, dabei haben ja 29er schon gezeigt dass eine komplett neue geo gebraucht wird
> 
> ...


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Oktober 2012)

das müsste aber mehr wie 6mm sein 
ich hab mal was von 12,5 im radius gelesen
vorrausgesetzt die gleichen reifen werden verbaut 

die wird man schon merken 

ich hab aber sovile 26zoll zeugs das ich gar nicht in versuchung komm

xx1 hab ich ab und zu bei uns im wald gesehn    
wird ja hier in sw entwickelt 
schaut sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus 

aber da ich 1-1/1-2/1-8/1-14   fahr hatts mich nicht gereizt einen der sramis anzuquatschen


----------



## NoStyle (2. Oktober 2012)

Nochmal wegen Umwerfer an den neuen KS-Link-Bikes:

"I know the 2012 SLX FD doesn't work (body f derailleur is too bulky), but the XT one I tried was fine. We have been waiting for shimano to provide all derialleurs we have asked for to check, but haven't recieved them yet.... thanks for reminding me to chase that up."


----------



## NoStyle (4. Oktober 2012)

nsmb.com hat einen Artikel über die neuen Banshee, für alle interessierten:

Banshee for 2013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZL DZL (4. Oktober 2012)

hmm irgendwie wirken solche sprünge in echt immer spektakulärer. Nun denn, ich präsentiere voller inbrunst...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Oktober 2012)

Na der letzte Sprung war doch schon nicht von schlechten Eltern...
Der Kicker ist vermutlich auch die höchste Erhebung um HH...


----------



## Zero the Hero (4. Oktober 2012)

Nach Auskunft des Schweizer Banshee Vertriebs wird die erste Ladung Banshee Runes nur in black anodized und gelb zu haben sein.
Ich dachte in gelb gibt es nur das Prime? Weiss da jemand von euch genaueres?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Oktober 2012)

Zero the Hero schrieb:


> Nach Auskunft des Schweizer Banshee Vertriebs wird die erste Ladung Banshee Runes nur in black anodized und gelb zu haben sein.
> Ich dachte in gelb gibt es nur das Prime? Weiss da jemand von euch genaueres?



*geeeeeeeeeeeeeelbsuuuuuucht*


----------



## RZL DZL (5. Oktober 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Na der letzte Sprung war doch schon nicht von schlechten Eltern...
> Der Kicker ist vermutlich auch die höchste Erhebung um HH...



Ich bitte zu beachten, dass nach wie vor die höchste erhebung in HH mein spacerturm ist


----------



## trailterror (5. Oktober 2012)

Das rune ist echt toll geworden


----------



## Frog (5. Oktober 2012)

Auf der Banshee Web Seite sind jetzt Bilder vom Rune im Raw.....meins


----------



## NoStyle (5. Oktober 2012)

Jupp, ist ja am Ende doch halbwegs nice geworden, trotz Ralley to the Valley-Look :























Verdammt, soll ich nicht doch lieber Raw anstatt Black Anno nehmen ...


----------



## berkel (5. Oktober 2012)

Ah, endlich mal Bilder von den Steckachsausfallenden. Wobei ich nicht verstehe, warum man da keine Maxle oder besser Syntace X12 Achse nimmt. So ein Gefummel mit einer Sicherungsschraube von der Gegenseite ist unschön.


----------



## osbow (5. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Detailbilder! Ich bin echt noch zwischen dem Rune und dem ICB-Carver hin und her gerissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (5. Oktober 2012)

Zwei Dinge, die mich beim Rune stören: Die Verbindung von Hinterbau zum Rahmen ist nicht wirklich groß dimensioniert, und ich frage mich, ob das Design so genug Steifigkeit mit sich bringt? Der zweite Punkt betrifft die Ausfallenden, und auch hier wäre ich eher um die Stabilität besorgt, wenn man bedenkt, daß das Rad an den paar Schräubchen hängt.

Ansonsten gefällt mir das Mopped echt gut, bin im Moment hin- und hergerissen zwischen dem Transition Covert und dem Rune...


EDITH:
Kennt jemand einen guten Online-Händler für die Banshee-Bikes in Deutschland?


----------



## Frog (5. Oktober 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Schöne Detailbilder! Ich bin echt noch zwischen dem Rune und dem ICB-Carver hin und her gerissen.



Find es sehr gut...hab mir ein RUNE bestellt! 

Finde am IBC folgendes besser:
- die schönen Ausfallenden (wobei die Optionen bei Banshee besser sind)
- der passende Kettenschutz (kann man sich streiten)
- die Leitungsführung (Löcher können aber auch ausreissen)
- evtl. Verstellung des Dämpfer (muss sich aber erst bewähren)

was nicht gefällt am IBC:
- sieht aus wie 601, Canyon etc., Carver Design,

wieso ich das Banshee bestellt habe:

- hat nicht jeder
- interessanter Hinterbau
- kann die Aufkleber runter machen
- alle optionen (650B, 135x10, 142 etc.)
- Lenkwinkelverstellung
- moderen Geometrie (steiler Sitzwinkel..)
- INA Lager (Knolly System)
- Gewicht wird sich noch zeigen!!!!


Aber wie immer wird der Aufbau und die erste Tour entscheiden ob Top oder Flop. Wenn es nicht zusagt, wird es halt wieder verkauft!

Wenn so weit ist, werde ich berichten!

VG


----------



## NoStyle (5. Oktober 2012)

Stabilität und vorallem Steifigkeit sind bei Banshee ja immer so eine Sache ... 
Und warum Online-Händler wenn Dir das der Local-Dealer auch besorgen kann?


----------



## MindPatterns (5. Oktober 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Und warum Online-Händler wenn Dir das der Local-Dealer auch besorgen kann?




Weil's hier keinen Local-Dealer in der Nähe gibt, der Banshee führt


----------



## Gmiatlich (5. Oktober 2012)

Viel Spaß mit dem Banshee!
Seit ich meines habe hatte ich so manche Erleuchtung am Trail und ein breites Grinsen im Bikepark


----------



## Frog (5. Oktober 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Zwei Dinge, die mich beim Rune stören: Die Verbindung von Hinterbau zum Rahmen ist nicht wirklich groß dimensioniert, und ich frage mich, ob das Design so genug Steifigkeit mit sich bringt? Der zweite Punkt betrifft die Ausfallenden, und auch hier wäre ich eher um die Stabilität besorgt, wenn man bedenkt, daß das Rad an den paar Schräubchen hängt.
> 
> Ansonsten gefällt mir das Mopped echt gut, bin im Moment hin- und hergerissen zwischen dem Transition Covert und dem Rune...
> 
> ...


----------



## Frog (5. Oktober 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Weil's hier keinen Local-Dealer in der Nähe gibt, der Banshee führt



er meinte wahrscheinlich:
http://www.everyday26.de/


----------



## NoStyle (5. Oktober 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Weil's hier keinen Local-Dealer in der Nähe gibt, der Banshee führt


Naja, es gibt viele Händler die kein Banshee im Programm haben, es aber trotzdem besorgen könnten, wenn sie denn möchten. Ansonsten mal beim Berhard von everyday26 (Link von Frog) anfragen. 

Dieses System austauschbarer Ausfallenden gibt es in verschiedenen Variationen, siehe eben z.B. Cheetah oder Intense. Da die neuen Bikes noch keiner gefahren ist, ist natürlich alles spekulativ, aber wenn die KS-Link-Hinterbauten ungefähr so steif sind wie beim Wildcard (hat normal QR), dann sollte Verwindungs-Steifigkeit überhaupt kein Thema sein! Zumal gerade das eine essentielle Philosophie von Banshee ist ...

Die Wahl zwischen Covert und Rune würde ich alleine von der Geometrie entscheiden - der Zentimeter Federweg dürfte eher weniger ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## MindPatterns (5. Oktober 2012)

Schon getan, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. Oktober 2012)

Als ebenfalls banshee Fahrer würde ich zumindest bei der Wahl RUNE oder IBC immer das RUNE nehmen. Wenn das neue Modell nur 80% von dem erfüllt was die Version 1 geleistet hat, dürfte das ein Spitzenbike sein. Und ich denke mal es wird besser sein...

Bei der Wahl RUNE oder Covert wäre/bin ich mir allerdings ebenfalls unsicher, werfe aber bei der Gelegenheit auch noch mal das neue Helius AC 2013 ins Rennen.

 @_NoStyle_

Bleib lieber bei schwarz, das ist immer dankbar...

Das braune Fox-Ding ist übrigens potthäßlich zum RAW...:kotz:


----------



## Ischi (5. Oktober 2012)

@NoStyle

Nein, nimm lieber raw, schwarz ist immer so...schwarz halt


----------



## NoStyle (5. Oktober 2012)

Ach Kinnerz verdammt, was denn jetzt ... ?!? 

Hmmm .... 







... oder vielleicht nicht doch besser ein Rune ... ? In der Farbe ... oder anderswie ... boahh ...


----------



## Frog (5. Oktober 2012)

Ischi schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> 
> Nein, nimm lieber raw, schwarz ist immer so...schwarz halt



habe auch RAW bestellt!

Schwarz hat man zu oft......raw ist hoffentlich "pflegeleicht"


----------



## Frog (5. Oktober 2012)

Das braune Fox-Ding ist übrigens potthäßlich zum RAW...:kotz:[/QUOTE]

..deshalb auch CCDB Air!


----------



## NoStyle (5. Oktober 2012)

Ach nee, ich glaub ich bleib bei Schwarz. Das hatte ich schon mal am alten BigHit, ist am unempfindlichsten gegen Kratzer und am unauffälligsten - klingt komisch, aber käme mir gelegen. Lieber lasse mir irgendwann mal dezentere silberne oder anthrazit Decals machen.

Was mir gerade rumschwirrt ist: Ob nicht doch vielleicht eher Rune statt Spitfire, obwohl mir der Spitter in M besser taugt und ich "soviel Bike" eigentlich nicht mehr brauche ... muss ich mal drüber schlafen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. Oktober 2012)

Auch wenn mich manch einer vielleicht schlagen wird, aber das banshee schwarz elox lässt sich bei kleinen Macken wunderbar mit nem fetten Edding "flicken"...
Grunsdätzlich ist es aber auch nicht so richtig unempfindlich. Es hinterläßt schon auch mal Spuren wenn man das Bein vorwärts übers Oberrohr schwingt und mit der Sohle hängen bleibt...

 @_NoStyle_

Willkommen im Club....


----------



## osbow (5. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir das gleiche. Wollte eigentlich ein leichteres AM-Bike mit mehr FW als jetzt. Jedoch spricht mich da Rune mehr an. Alternativer Gedanke: Ein Bike was auch im Bike-Park bewegt werden kann. Ergo: Rune


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Oktober 2012)

Ach, freu ich mich auf mein Rune in blau! 

Macht euch die Entscheidung nicht so schwer.... Nehmt beide. Hehe


----------



## Ischi (5. Oktober 2012)

@kalkhoffpink

Dreck ist eh der beste Lack und Macken gehören an ein Rad, als Erinnerung, wenn man es mal übertrieben hat 
 @NoStyle

Hola, jetzt aber nicht einknicken, da wartest du jahrelang auf eine geile Trailfräse wie das Spitfire und jetzt kommst du ins Schwanken ...was ist denn da los 

nach dem letzte Albstadt-Bikepark-Tag bleibe ich jetzt definitiv beim Wildcard. Ich mag es einfach zu sehr 
Irgendwie ist dann, schneller als ich gucken konnte, auch sofort eine schwarze Lyrik RC2 DH U-turn 2013 im Warenkorb gelandet, keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist. Der Rest folgt dann im Winter.

Aber ich bin schon wie sau auf die ganzen schönen Rune und Spitfire Aufbauten gespannt


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube der gute NoStyle ist sich einfach noch nicht 100%ig sicher ob er es nicht doch noch öfter mal im Park krachen lassen will. Und mit dem Spitfire muss man im Bikepark schon konzentrierter fahren als mit Wildcard oder RUNE. Die verzeihen einfach mehr....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. Oktober 2012)

Bin gerade etwas verwirrt. Kann hier jemand Licht ins Dunkel bringen?

Auf den Geo-Daten, die vom RUNE bislang kursierten, sah es folgendermaßen für ein "L"-Bike aus:

Seat Tube: 470mm
TopTube: 610mm
Wheel Base: 1180mm
Reach: 441mm
Stack: 591mm

Auf der banshee-Seite lese ich heute dieses für ein "L":

Seat Tube: 455mm
TopTube: 609mm
Wheelbase: 1157mm
Reach: 403mm
Stack: 592mm

Würde bedeuten, wo ich vorher ein L brauchte, würde es jetzt ein XL sein müssen...

Haben die die Geo-Daten noch mal geändert? Was stimmt denn nun?


----------



## Ischi (5. Oktober 2012)

ich glaube, dass sind noch die alten Geo-Daten. Fixer Lenkwinkel, flacher Sitzwinkel und Kettenstrebenlänge schmecken mal so gar nicht nach neuem Rune. Auch das Bild daneben sieht alt aus...
Vielleicht können die Banshees nicht so schnell programmieren 



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich glaube der gute NoStyle ist sich einfach  noch nicht 100%ig sicher ob er es nicht doch noch öfter mal im Park  krachen lassen will. Und mit dem Spitfire muss man im Bikepark schon  konzentrierter fahren als mit Wildcard oder RUNE. Die verzeihen einfach  mehr....



und dann sind die Reifen wieder kaputt und er muss neue kaufen, Spitfire reicht für ihn schon ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. Oktober 2012)

Neues Bild und alte Geo, wie bescheuert ist das denn??
Aber hast recht, hab mich vom RAW blenden lassen...
Dann ist ja alles gut...


----------



## NoStyle (6. Oktober 2012)

Gmiatlich schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem Banshee!
> Seit ich meines habe hatte ich so manche Erleuchtung am Trail und ein breites Grinsen im Bikepark


Na Kollege, getz ma nich so "gemütlich" wa, sondern Foto vom Bike machen und hier posten 




GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ach, freu ich mich auf mein Rune in blau!
> Macht euch die Entscheidung nicht so schwer.... Nehmt beide. Hehe


Glückwunsch Grazer, hoffentlich hält es was Du Dir davon versprichst   Hast wohl auch zwischen Rune und IBC gerungen, oder?
Und ja, wenn das mal bloß mit dem Rockstar geklappt hätte würde ich beide nehmen - also Spitty und Rune jeweils in Schwarz und Raw 




Ischi schrieb:


> Hola, jetzt aber nicht einknicken, da wartest du jahrelang auf eine geile Trailfräse wie das Spitfire und jetzt kommst du ins Schwanken ...was ist denn da los
> 
> nach dem letzte Albstadt-Bikepark-Tag bleibe ich jetzt definitiv beim Wildcard. Ich mag es einfach zu sehr
> Irgendwie ist dann, schneller als ich gucken konnte, auch sofort eine schwarze Lyrik RC2 DH U-turn 2013 im Warenkorb gelandet, keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist. Der Rest folgt dann im Winter.
> ...


Naaa, ich hole mir das Spitfire und Schluss-Aus-Fertig. Auf so ein Aggro-Trail-Bike warte ich in der Tat schon seit Jahren, in dieser Evolutionsstufe und mit diesen Möglichkeiten erst Recht ...
Naja, so unrecht hat Kalkhoffpink nicht - den ein oder anderen Parkbesuch möchte ich schon noch problemlos machen.  Auf der anderen Seite sind Parks wie Albstadt oder der China-Trail, welchen wir gemeinsam gefahren sind, durchaus mit dem Spitfire machbar. Ich muss ja immer an dieses kurze Filmchen denken:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/36519856"]http://vimeo.com/36519856[/ame] 
Da geht doch einiges wenn man richtig gut fahren kann. Das Spitfire sollte mir genug Reserven geben um putz und munter das Best-Agertum zu erreichen 

Gute und "vernünftige" Entscheidung mit dem Wildcard - es ist und bleibt ohne Zweifel ein super Bike 
Ja ups verdammt, das war bestimmt ein blödes Versehen mit dem "Na dit Koof ick mir-Button"   Saugut mit DER Gabel! Da noch 2 Grad Winkelsteuersatz und anderen Dämpfer rein und der Bock ist brandgefährlich!




kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Bin gerade etwas verwirrt. Kann hier jemand Licht ins Dunkel bringen? ... Haben die die Geo-Daten noch mal geändert? Was stimmt denn nun?


Im Anhang sind die richtigen Geo-Daten. Ich glaube die Page wird gerade so nach und nach aktualisiert ... alt und neu ist wohl noch durcheinander, aber L sollte Dir eigentlich passen


----------



## Matthias247 (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich denk das mit dem Spitfire passt schon super solange man nicht regelmäßig in den (echten) Bergen ist.
Schöner Trail im Video. Denke aber noch nichtmal das das Spitty damit am Limit ist. So richtig pöse Steinfelder Steilstücke waren da ja noch nicht drin 

Bei Albstadt hätte ich jetzt auch keine Bedenken, bin ich auch mit dem Reign mit Scheiß-Geo runtergekommen  Lasse die Airtime aber sowieso immer neben mir liegen. Bins auch mal mit nem Ion gefahren, das fühlt sich schon nochmal einiges ruhiger/sicherer an als mit dem AM und damit geht auch bissl mehr Tempo.

Beide wäre natürlich super  Oder wenns etwas günstiger sein muss dann das Spitty + ICB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (6. Oktober 2012)

Für mich persönlich ist eigentlich nur ein Bike sinnvoll, für ein zweites "dickes" fehlt dann realistisch die Zeit für den adäquaten Einsatz. Von den Kosten mal ganz abgesehen. Selbst wenn hätte ich dann mit dem Wildcard immer noch einen unschlagbaren Gefährten. Da ich sowieso eher Shorttravel-affin bin, sollte mir das Spitfire für alles reichen - dürfte theoretisch auch etwas mehr Komfort als das Wildcard liefern. Zudem werde ich ja auch nicht jünger und so wie im Vid muss ich erstmal fahren können, selbst auf gemäßigteren Mittelgebirgs-Trails! 

Ich sollte mal mit den Parts ein wenig Gas geben, denn so wie es aussieht dauert es auch nicht mehr sooooo lange


----------



## Ischi (6. Oktober 2012)

Uhhiii, der Typ geht aber gut ab 
Räder mit weniger Federweg müssen halt aktiv gefahren werden. Wenn ich mal nen nicht so fitten Tag, merkt man auch gleich, dass etwas anders ist. Einfach draufsetzten und rollen lassen klappt bei der Kategorie Wildcard/Spitfire nicht. Dafür finde ich es umso toller, wenn man sich beim fahren etwas "reinkniet" und ein bissl am Vorderrad rumlupft usw. 
Gerade auf dem "Standard-Trail" klappen solche Räder echt super und auch mehr, wie Alpen etc. ist damit noch gut drin. Klar es strengt halt etwas mehr an, aber das Rad ist immernoch so gut wie der Fahrer.
Und gerade Albstadt ist technisch mal nicht schwer. Die Strecke definiert sich allein durch die gefahrene Geschwindigkeit bzw. Airtime. Spass macht es auf alle Fälle 
 @NoStyle
na dann leg mal los mit Teile kaufen, ich bin immernoch an einer Proberunde interessiert


----------



## NoStyle (6. Oktober 2012)

Eben genau *das* ist der Punkt der mich seit 5 Jahren an weniger Federweg, dafür Aggro-Geo reizt: Aktives Fahren, auch wenn ich mich da eher bescheiden einordne 

Bin vorher immer recht dicke Freerider gefahren und diese bringt man auf vielen MGB-Trails eigentlich schwer ans Limit. Mit weniger klappt das ungleich besser, ist leichtfüßiger zu fahren und macht deutlich mehr Spaß. Zudem ist das natürlich abhängig wo man überwiegend fährt - früher war das bei mir auch deutlich mehr Park, jetzt ist es eben mehr "Tour" im weitesten Sinne ...

Probefahrt kommt natürlich asap sobald der Bock halbwegs fahrbereit aufgebaut ist 
Einiges an wichtigen Parts ist tatsächlich erst frühestens nächstes Jahr lieferbar, anderes tut es aber auch und wäre recht zügig am Start. Soll ja zudem kein Forums-Porno-Aufbau werden, sondern sinnvoll und zweckmäßig sein. Nachrüsten in Kleinigkeiten kann man später ja immer ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Oktober 2012)

Nur mal so die üblichen Verdächtigen...


----------



## Matthias247 (6. Oktober 2012)

Würde mich ja an deiner Stelle erstmal für 32er Gabel (-> AC) oder mehr (-> die anderen) entscheiden.
Als interessante Rahmen wären bei mir noch mindestens die Killer Bs und Speiseeis auf der Liste, evt. noch die ein- oder andere europäische Marke, dafür würde das Covert sofort fliegen.


----------



## NoStyle (6. Oktober 2012)

Du möchtest doch bei 26 Zoll bleiben, oder? Das dargestellte AC ist die 650B-Version, also 26er AC rein, dafür Covert und AM raus 
Dann: Münze werfen oder Flasche drehen - das sind alles super Bikes - schwer schwer 

Matthias, Kalkhoff würde seine 36er Fox (Talas?) wohl weiter fahren, wäre im Wesentlichen ein reiner Rahmenaustausch.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Oktober 2012)

Jupp ist richtig, ist die 650B Variante, soll aber 26" bleiben.
ist jetzt auch getauscht, hab noch ein RAW-26er gefunden...

Außerdem bevorzugt 36er Gabel, 35er wäre aber auch noch OK..

Ist aber alles OFF-Topic, wollte nur mal dem RUNE ein bischen Konkurrenz entgegen stellen....

Jetzt bitte weiter mit banshee Bildern....


----------



## berkel (6. Oktober 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Da geht doch einiges wenn man richtig gut fahren kann.


Ich würde sogar sagen, dass das Spitfire für sowas ideal ist. Sieht ja nicht so ruppig aus.
Ich bin vorher einige Zeit fast alles mit dem 180mm Freerider gefahren, bis es mir auf normalen Trails zu langweilig und auch zu träge wurde. Die letzten 2 Jahren bin ich fast nur noch mit dem Spitfire unterwegs (außer im Park). Fahre jetzt auch wieder mit der DT EXM Gabel, bretthart abgestimmt und ich finde es irgendwie geil - man bekommt schön Rückmeldung und kann pushen/pumpen. War damit auch am Gardasee (601 und co.), ein Kumpel auf einem 901 mit Totem - butterweich abgestimmt - und wir hatten beide Spaß. Nur am Shuttletag habe ich die Grenzen aufgezeigt bekommen, da ermüdet man dann doch stärker und nach 3 zügigen Abfahrten ist die Luft raus. Am Ende habe ich noch die Belastbarkeit des Rahmens bei einem ungewollten 2m "Drop to Flat" getestet .

Ich habe für mich entschieden, ein short travel Bike für Trails und ein DH Bike für richtige Parks/DH Strecken (habe gerade ein Legend im Bikemarkt erstanden ). Wobei ich z.B. den Freeride Trail im Flims auch lieber mit dem Spitfire fahre als mit dem Bigbike.


----------



## factz666 (7. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

ist jemand von Euch die Mindest-Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze fürs Wildcard bekannt?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Oktober 2012)

berkel schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar sagen, dass das Spitfire für sowas ideal ist. Sieht ja nicht so ruppig aus.
> Ich bin vorher einige Zeit fast alles mit dem 180mm Freerider gefahren, bis es mir auf normalen Trails zu langweilig und auch zu träge wurde. Die letzten 2 Jahren bin ich fast nur noch mit dem Spitfire unterwegs (außer im Park). Fahre jetzt auch wieder mit der DT EXM Gabel, bretthart abgestimmt und ich finde es irgendwie geil - man bekommt schön Rückmeldung und kann pushen/pumpen. War damit auch am Gardasee (601 und co.), ein Kumpel auf einem 901 mit Totem - butterweich abgestimmt - und wir hatten beide Spaß. Nur am Shuttletag habe ich die Grenzen aufgezeigt bekommen, da ermüdet man dann doch stärker und nach 3 zügigen Abfahrten ist die Luft raus. Am Ende habe ich noch die Belastbarkeit des Rahmens bei einem ungewollten 2m "Drop to Flat" getestet .
> 
> Ich habe für mich entschieden, ein short travel Bike für Trails und ein DH Bike für richtige Parks/DH Strecken (habe gerade ein Legend im Bikemarkt erstanden ). Wobei ich z.B. den Freeride Trail im Flims auch lieber mit dem Spitfire fahre als mit dem Bigbike.




Schöner Bericht, die Schlussfolgerung wenn man nur *EIN* Bike haben kann/will wäre dann wohl doch die Entscheidung für das klassische Enduro, im Falle banshee das *RUNE*....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Oktober 2012)

factz666 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist jemand von Euch die Mindest-Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze fürs Wildcard bekannt?
> 
> Grüße



In jedem Fall bis zum unteren Joint vom Oberrohr mit dem Sattelrohr. Beim meinem "L" Rahmen sind das ca. 11-12cm..!!!


----------



## berkel (7. Oktober 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht, die Schlussfolgerung wenn man nur *EIN* Bike haben kann/will wäre dann wohl doch die Entscheidung für das klassische Enduro, im Falle banshee das *RUNE*....


Ja, wenn man häufig ruppige Trails und gelegentlich Bikepark fährt. Ich würde dann max. 160mm fahren. Von Superenduros halte ich nicht (mehr) viel, da fährt man die meiste Zeit zu viel Federweg spazieren, der das Bike weniger lebendig macht.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Oktober 2012)

berkel schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man häufig ruppige Trails und gelegentlich Bikepark fährt. Ich würde dann max. 160mm fahren. Von Superenduros halte ich nicht (mehr) viel, da fährt man die meiste Zeit zu viel Federweg spazieren, der das Bike weniger lebendig macht.



Seh ich genauso, würde dann mit der Lyrik SoloAir eine neue Gabel fahren wollen, auf 160mm getravelt.


----------



## Matthias247 (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich überleg ja eher schon mit was man ein Mega (160/150) noch nach unten ergänzen könnte, da mir meine XC Kiste überhaupt nich mehr taugt. Spitfire wäre mir schon zu nahe dran. Glaub so 120-130mm mit 650b und ordentlicher Geo wären cool, aber sowas hab ich noch nicht gefunden. 29" gibts zwar, aber dafür fühl ich mich zu klein 



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht, die Schlussfolgerung wenn man nur *EIN* Bike haben kann/will wäre dann wohl doch die Entscheidung für das klassische Enduro, im Falle banshee das *RUNE*....


Stimmt so 

Was spricht eigentlich gegen das Fanes? Bei den exklusiveren Sachen evtl. noch ein Knolly Chilcotin, die sollen auch recht stabil gebaut sein. Aber immerhin mal einer der kein 301 in der Auswahl hat


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Oktober 2012)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ich überleg ja eher schon mit was man ein Mega (160/150) noch nach unten ergänzen könnte, da mir meine XC Kiste überhaupt nich mehr taugt. Spitfire wäre mir schon zu nahe dran. Glaub so 120-130mm mit 650b und ordentlicher Geo wären cool, aber sowas hab ich noch nicht gefunden. 29" gibts zwar, aber dafür fühl ich mich zu klein
> 
> 
> Stimmt so
> ...



Fanes ist auch schon ganz schön schwer und soll auch plüschiger sein. Ist eher ein Enduro/Light-Freerider als ein Trail-Bike/Enduro. Gleiches gilt für das Chilcotin.
Wenn das RUNE zwei Federwege 140/160 hätte würde ich heute bestellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (7. Oktober 2012)

warum nicht das Fanes AM, das kommt jetzt bald WIRKLICH!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Oktober 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> warum nicht das Fanes AM, das kommt jetzt bald WIRKLICH!



Weil ich wohl bei einem Trail/AM dann ebenfalls das banshee Spitfire oder Helius AC 2013 wählen würde...

Und jetzt bin ich mal draußen auf der Hausrunde....die Sonne lacht....


----------



## NoStyle (7. Oktober 2012)

factz666 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist jemand von Euch die Mindest-Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze fürs Wildcard bekannt?


Ist bei Größe M ebenfalls 11 - 12 cm. Die Stütze sollte auf jeden Fall noch etwas Unterhalb der Verbindung Sitzrohr/Oberrohr sein!




berkel schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar sagen, dass das Spitfire für sowas ideal ist. Sieht ja nicht so ruppig aus.
> Ich bin vorher einige Zeit fast alles mit dem 180mm Freerider gefahren, bis es mir auf normalen Trails zu langweilig und auch zu träge wurde. Die letzten 2 Jahren bin ich fast nur noch mit dem Spitfire unterwegs (außer im Park). Fahre jetzt auch wieder mit der DT EXM Gabel, bretthart abgestimmt und ich finde es irgendwie geil - man bekommt schön Rückmeldung und kann pushen/pumpen. War damit auch am Gardasee (601 und co.), ein Kumpel auf einem 901 mit Totem - butterweich abgestimmt - und wir hatten beide Spaß. Nur am Shuttletag habe ich die Grenzen aufgezeigt bekommen, da ermüdet man dann doch stärker und nach 3 zügigen Abfahrten ist die Luft raus. Am Ende habe ich noch die Belastbarkeit des Rahmens bei einem ungewollten 2m "Drop to Flat" getestet .
> 
> Ich habe für mich entschieden, ein short travel Bike für Trails und ein DH Bike für richtige Parks/DH Strecken (habe gerade ein Legend im Bikemarkt erstanden ). Wobei ich z.B. den Freeride Trail im Flims auch lieber mit dem Spitfire fahre als mit dem Bigbike.


Genau wie bei mir auch - 18 cm-Boliden auf Mittelgebirgstrails sind mir irgendwie echt langweilig geworden 
Deshalb auch meine Entscheidung fürs Downsizing durch ein Wildcard vor fünf Jahren, das jetzt mit nem Spitfire mehr Richtung Tour weitergeführt wird. ich nutze lieber direktere 80 bis 100% von 14 cm Federweg als 60 bis 70% von 16 cm oder mehr Federweg. Im echten Gebirge oder im Park muss ich mich dann dann eben den größeren Herausforderungen stellen, aber genau darin liegt ja der Spaß 
BTW: Hast Du Bachmayeahs Legend erstanden?




kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht, die Schlussfolgerung wenn man nur *EIN* Bike haben kann/will wäre dann wohl doch die Entscheidung für das klassische Enduro, im Falle banshee das *RUNE*....


So siehts aus 




Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ich überleg ja eher schon mit was man ein Mega (160/150) noch nach unten ergänzen könnte, da mir meine XC Kiste überhaupt nich mehr taugt. Spitfire wäre mir schon zu nahe dran. Glaub so 120-130mm mit 650b und ordentlicher Geo wären cool, aber sowas hab ich noch nicht gefunden. 29" gibts zwar, aber dafür fühl ich mich zu klein  ...


Habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden und gibt es so wohl noch nicht! Für 26 Zoll fällt mir nur das neue Nicolai TB oder Nukeproof Mega TR ein, allerdings sind die von Bikes à la Transition Bandit nicht weit entfernt ...
Alternativ vielleicht ein GT Distortion, das stand auch mal auf meiner Aggro-Shorttravel-Trailbike-Liste, ist allerdings auch 26 Zoll. Der User Ransomrider hätte übrigens eines zum Verkauf!


----------



## berkel (8. Oktober 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> BTW: Hast Du Bachmayeahs Legend erstanden?


Yep, ist bei mir in guten Händen . Ich fand den Rahmen schon immer geil, aber ein neuer war mir zu teuer, dafür fahre ich damit zu selten. Kann ihn jetzt nur anschauen , der Aufbau dauert noch - da müssen erstmal Teile her. Ich baue ja parallel noch ein Prime auf, da muss ich aufpassen mich nicht zu verzetteln .


----------



## Matthias247 (8. Oktober 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden und gibt es so wohl noch nicht! Für 26 Zoll fällt mir nur das neue Nicolai TB oder Nukeproof Mega TR ein, allerdings sind die von Bikes à la Transition Bandit nicht weit entfernt ...
> Alternativ vielleicht ein GT Distortion, das stand auch mal auf meiner Aggro-Shorttravel-Trailbike-Liste, ist allerdings auch 26 Zoll. Der User Ransomrider hätte übrigens eines zum Verkauf!


Alles zu schwer und teils auch zu teuer, da kann ich auch gleich Mega fahren  Sollte sowohl wendiger als auch leichter/langstreckentauglicher sein.
Bei 26" wäre mir jetzt sowas wie das Camber eingefallen. Aber hätte ja auch nichts dagegen den Überrollverteil größerer Räder mal auszuprobieren. Achja, das Paradox gefällt mir nicht und mag auch Fullys, falls das jemand vorschlagen würde


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Oktober 2012)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Alles zu schwer und teils auch zu teuer, da kann ich auch gleich Mega fahren  Sollte sowohl wendiger als auch leichter/langstreckentauglicher sein.
> Bei 26" wäre mir jetzt sowas wie das Camber eingefallen. Aber hätte ja auch nichts dagegen den Überrollverteil größerer Räder mal auszuprobieren. Achja, das Paradox gefällt mir nicht und mag auch Fullys, falls das jemand vorschlagen würde



Gäbe neben dem AC auch noch ein RC...aber etwas teurer. Wie wärs noch mit einem Cheetah Mountain Spirit *Tour* mit 2,6kg Rahmengewicht und sensationell kurzem Radstand?


----------



## NoStyle (8. Oktober 2012)

Was Matthias sucht wäre ein leichtes XC Bike, mit ca. 12 cm FW und AM-Geometrie, dazu 650B-LRS. Das gibt es so (noch) nicht. Man kann ja inzwischen froh sein, in der Trailbike-Kategorie überhaupt ein paar wenige derbere Kandidaten zu haben! 
Man müsste schauen, ob sich in ein XC-Bike ein 2 Grad Winkelsteuersatz verbauen lässt, dann wäre man für 26 Zoll schon mal weiter. Alles andere sind reguläre Tour- oder AM-Bikes und der Abstand zu seinem Mega wird recht schmal ...

@ Berkel
Glückwunsch zum Legend und Prime, auch wenn es noch etwas braucht bis zur Fertigstellung. 
Wow, ich halte mich ja schon für nen Banshee-Fanboy, aber da kann ich nicht mithalten - Respekt


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Oktober 2012)

Und das XC ist dann der Rennradersatz zum Ausdauer trainieren und Strecke machen?


----------



## Ischi (8. Oktober 2012)

So, ich setzt hier mal wieder was zum gucken rein. Einmal Albstadt 




Wohl war, vieles, bis fast alles unterhalb eines Endurobikes wird von der Allerweltsgeometrie beherrscht. Sogar Bikes der 160/170mm Klasse haben teils noch 67° Lenkwinkel und sau lange Sitzrohre. Warum? Keine Ahnung.
Aber zum Glück gibt es, wenn auch wenige, Alternativen.
Um die 120mm Federweg aber? Puhh...


----------



## haha (9. Oktober 2012)

Info zu Upgradeoption von Banshee Bikes:

Banshee Bikes bietet für alle Kunden der "alten" Spitfire und Rune Produktreihe ( V1 und V1.5 ) ein Upgrade auf die 2013er V2 Version an.

Wer also einen solchen Rahmen besitzt und gerne auf die V2 Version wechseln möchte, der meldet sich bitte per Mail an info(at)everyday26.de

Nähere Details müssen individuell besprochen werden, da es je nach Alter des Rahmens unterschiedliche Upgradestufen gibt.

Die Aktion läuft bis zum 31.12.2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Oktober 2012)

Cool, ne Abwrackprämie...
Nur wo krieg ich jetzt auf die Schnelle ein altes RUNE her...??....


----------



## böser_wolf (10. Oktober 2012)

tja mal ne mail schreiben 

und schauen wie das angebot so ist

wobei das spity schon sehr viel spass macht und ich zumindest meinen rädern treu bleib


----------



## NoStyle (10. Oktober 2012)

Abwrackprämie ist gut ...
Danke haha für die Info!
Finde das eine gute Aktion von Banshee, die bei anderen vermutlich nicht so selbstverständlich wäre. Es lässt die Leute mit Bushing-Problemen nicht völlig im Regen stehen und anderweitig ist das Angebot vielleicht auch ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## MindPatterns (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke, das wurd hier noch nicht gepostet:



> Blue is running for first production, and yellow for second.


Quelle: mtbr.com

Heißt, wir bekommen das Rune doch noch in dem knalligen Gelb 

http://forums.mtbr.com/9770208-post281.html


----------



## haha (12. Oktober 2012)

Das ist richtig, ab Februar wird das blau vom Rune durch neongelb abgelöst.
Ebenso wird das Legend in neongelb kommen.


----------



## NoStyle (12. Oktober 2012)

Hab es auch schon gelesen. Bei dem weltweiten Zuspruch des neon-gelben Proto-Runes wäre es fast sträflich diese Farbe nicht zu bringen ... for those who like ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Oktober 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hab es auch schon gelesen. Bei dem weltweiten Zuspruch des neon-gelben Proto-Runes wäre es fast sträflich diese Farbe nicht zu bringen ... for those who like ...




Wobei DIESES Gelb vermutlich für den Prototypen so gewählt war, dass keiner genauer hinguckt wegen Gefahr von Augenkrebs...

So ein Kawa-Grün oder ein schönes Melon-Yellow wär angenehmer, aber natürlich auch langweiliger....


----------



## NoStyle (12. Oktober 2012)

Mir persönlich ist das too much, fände ein Orange/Mango oder diese Bronze-Eloxale schöner - aber alles persönliche Geschmacksache!
Und ich glaube, ob bewusst oder unbewusst, die gewählte Farbe vom Proto war ein ziemlich schlauer Move von Banshee


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Oktober 2012)

Vermutlich, daraus weht der Geruch von Verwegenheit, Abenteuer und Individualität...


GEEEEEEEEEEELB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde das gelb schon sehr sehr fein, aber das Blau ebenso!  

Freu mich schon gewaltig auf mein blaues Rune - die Teile liegen großteils bereit. Yeeehaaaa! Und dann ab in die Berge! Hoffentlich gibt's anfang November noch ein paar schneefreie Tage. Ansonsten gibt's eben ein blaues Rune im Schnee zu sehen. Kontraste sind gut.... 

(draußen regnet es...grrrr...also kochen statt biken *g*)


----------



## bachmayeah (13. Oktober 2012)

legend im anflug  - sorry fürs schlechte bild


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Oktober 2012)

Wow!  

Ich war letzte Woche 2 Tage in Saalbach. Ich bekomme immer mehr Lust auf fliegen....


----------



## NoStyle (13. Oktober 2012)

@ GrazerTourer
Ich glaube Dein blaues Rune wird richtig gut aussehen - ist dann auch im Schnee fix auffindbar 
Gut möglich dass Du einer der ersten auf nem KS-Link-Bike sein wirst. Schreib dann bitte mal bei Gelegenheit ein paar Eindrücke, wäre toll. 

@ bachmayeah
Das nenn ich mal nen ordentlichen Männersprung - fette Äktschn 

Ach ja, für alle die an den Decals rumpiddeln möchten:
Bei Raw sind diese unter Klarlack, geht also eher schlecht. Bei Black Anodized sind sie aufgeklebt und entfernbar. Wie das bei farbig gepulverten Rahmen aussieht weiss ich leider nicht.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (13. Oktober 2012)

@Bachi
nice, das legend fliegt sich aber auch gut  warum hab ich immer niemanden dabei der bilder machen will


----------



## bachmayeah (13. Oktober 2012)

generell fährt und fliegt es sich gut. hätte ich nicht schon das plastik radel bestellt gehabt so wäre aus dem übergangsradel überraschend ein dauerhaftes radel geworden.
bin immer noch sehr angetan von der kiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (13. Oktober 2012)

Naja, man kann eben nicht alles haben 
Abgesehen davon ist das Legend doch schon verkauft, oder? Und das "Plastik-Rad" iss ja auch nicht soooo schlecht, ne


----------



## Bierliebhaber (13. Oktober 2012)

naja ein paar bilder hab ich ja  eimal legend und einmal rampant


----------



## bachmayeah (13. Oktober 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Naja, man kann eben nicht alles haben
> Abgesehen davon ist das Legend doch schon verkauft, oder? Und das "Plastik-Rad" iss ja auch nicht soooo schlecht, ne



jepp, ist quasi alles in trockenen tüchern 

das 2. bild von styleroyal hat was!


----------



## &#9658;&#9658; maniac (17. Oktober 2012)

Hier mein frisch gebautes SpaÃmobil:


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Oktober 2012)

Cool, interessante Farbkombi, sieht man sicher nicht ein zweites mal...

Ist das eine 170er Lyrik? Wie funzt die im Wildcard?
Und was hast Du für Bremsen verbaut?
Was wiegt das Geschoss?


----------



## Ischi (17. Oktober 2012)

Huiii, sehr schickes Wildcard, endlich mal nicht einfach schwarz oder weiß 
Hast du es umpulvern/lackieren lassen, die Farbe gibt es ja nicht als Standard? Falls ja, wo hast du das machen lassen?
Die Bremse dürfte eine Hope M4 sein, wenn ich micht nicht irre


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Oktober 2012)

Böse!  top! 
Vordere Bremsleitung nach innen und ab die Post!


----------



## &#9658;&#9658; maniac (18. Oktober 2012)

Danke fÃ¼r das positive Feedback, die Farbkombi gefÃ¤llt eben auch nicht jedem  
  @kalkhoffpink:
- Ja, Bremse ist die Hope Tech Evo M4 (Special Edition musste sein wegen den grÃ¼nen Teilen . 
- Jep, Gabel ist die RC2 DH Solo Air,war noch nicht im Bikepark, aber bis jetzt fÃ¼hlt es sich einfach nur optimal an ! 
  @Ischi:
- Genau, auf schwarz und weiÃ hatte ich nicht so viel Lust drauf. WeiÃ taugt mir eh nicht so und mein anderes Radl ist komplett schwarz. Als ich die Trailmaster Felgen enteckt hab, kam mir die Idee ... 
- Jep, der Rahmen war schwarz / weiÃ. Ich habe ihn angeschliffen und dann kam ein grÃ¼ner Lasurlack drauf. Die Lackierung hat ne kleine Lackiererei in der NÃ¤he gemacht (Augsburger Raum).
 @GrazerTourer:
Hmm.. hab ich schon ausprobiert, dann bleibt oben noch mehr (zu viel) Leitung Ã¼brig, ich werdÂ´s vorerst so lassen


----------



## Cam-man (18. Oktober 2012)

ah, das 2. wildcard in atown


----------



## Gmiatlich (22. Oktober 2012)

Damit ich mir nichts mehr nachsagen lassen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Oktober 2012)

Gmiatlich schrieb:


> Damit ich mir nichts mehr nachsagen lassen muss




Nice and heavy..?!


----------



## Gmiatlich (22. Oktober 2012)

@kalkhoffpink
Offen und ehrlich? Ich weiß es nicht sonderlich genau. Habs mal mit der Personenwaage und dem Differenzprinzip gewogen (einmal ich mit Bike und dann ohne), bin dabei auf ca. 16kg gekommen. In dem Gewichtsbereich ist es für mich voll in Ordnung, kann damit alles Hochtreten was meine Haxn schaffen. Wenn ich einmal Gewicht optimieren werde so fange ich bei mir mit dem Leistungsgewicht an


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (22. Oktober 2012)

Der Dämpfer machts halt so schwer, aber das ist nun mal so... Schönes Rad'l! 

Hab am WE den Antrieb umgebaut, da ich dann doch hauptsächlich auf sportlichen Bergab-Passagen unterwegs bin, die man eh kaum noch hochtreten kann. Für alle anderen Wege reicht mir ein Kettenblatt...







Zeit für'n neuen Sprung war auch noch:


----------



## monkey10 (22. Oktober 2012)

Nachdem ich jetzt schon fast 2 Jahre überlege mir ein Spitfire aufzubauen, habe ich gestern endlich zum ersten male eines in freier Wildbahn erleben dürfen 

Ohne Leichtbau fühlte sich das Bike unglaublich leicht & verspielt an. Allerdings hatte ich mir den Lenkwinkel eine Spur flacher vorgestellt. Das Spitty war mit mit Sektor & flachster/tiefster Einstellung aufgebaut.

Der Grund meines Postings ist aber ein anderer: Der Spitfire-Pilot hat mich darauf hingewiesen, dass ihm bereits ein Rahmen gebrochen ist - und dieser ebenfalls bereits einen Riss aufweist. Und zwar knapp hinter der Schweißnaht unten am Oberrohr (zum Unterrohr-Steuerrohr hin). Da ich hier noch nie etwas über ähnliches gelesen habe, wollte ich diese Info weiter geben. Ein Garantie-Austausch über seinen Händler (in Prag) war aber kein Problem, wie mir mitgeteilt wurde.

Hinzufügen sollte man: Ich habe die beiden (Spitty & tschechischen Pilot) im Bikepark getroffen - und mit einem sehr stylischen & weiten Tabletop über einen Roadgap springen gesehen. Der Typ konnte offensichtlich fahren und hat auch sein Material beansprucht. Der letzte Riss ist nach einem Trip in Morzine aufgetreten...

Natürlich kenne ich das Einsatzgebiet des Spitfire und würde es als Trailrakete und nicht als Parkbike/Slopestyler einsetzen. Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass diese Info für einen (potentiellen) Spitfire-Besitzer interessant sein könnte.


----------



## NoStyle (22. Oktober 2012)

monkey10, ich nehme an Du meinst sowas hier:










Nunja: Bikepark, Roadgap, Morzine, hat sein Material beansprucht usw usw ... 
In der Realität bekommt man ja alles kaputt und mir scheint es, als wird das Spitfire gerne mal überbeansprucht - als Trailbike mit ca. 2,6 kg Rahmengewicht (ohne Dämpfer) suggeriert es offensichtlich die Freeride-Tauglichkeit eines Wildcards! Ob das V2 jetzt dort etwas verstärkt wird weiss wohl keiner, aber vielen Dank für den Hinweis.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Oktober 2012)

Merkwürdige Stelle da, oder? Sollte man die "Spanung" nicht eher am Unterrohr vermuten. Es gibt ja Hersteller, die diesen Bereich besonders verstärkt anbieten...
Beim Oberrohr hätte ich die Schwachstelle dann eher an der Schweißnaht zum Sattelrohr vermutet.

Wie auch immer, ist das Bike nicht für den Park bestimmt, zumindest nicht zum "Üben". Mit Erfahrung und Können ist es sicher kein Problem.


----------



## RZL DZL (22. Oktober 2012)

Schönes Rune, schönes Wildcard. Klappt das ohne Kettenführung??


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Oktober 2012)

RZL DZL schrieb:


> Schönes Rune, schönes Wildcard. Klappt das ohne Kettenführung??




Wenn man "gmiatlich" fährt bestimmt....

 @_Gmiatlich_

Ich hab auch 15,8kg auf der Waage stehen. Die Performance ist dafür schon erstaunlich gut. Ein Wechsel steht dennoch kurz bevor....


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (22. Oktober 2012)

RZL DZL schrieb:


> Schönes Rune, schönes Wildcard. Klappt das ohne Kettenführung??



Merci! Hast du eig noch den RT3 im Wildcard drin? Wenn ja, wie macht er sich?

Edit... Plus RC3 mein ich natürlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gmiatlich (22. Oktober 2012)

@RZL DZL
Auf den normalen Wegerln ja, da fahre ich auf Sicht und bedingt durch die Bäume ist die meistens nur ein paar Meter. Oberhalb der Baumgrenze ist die Sicht zwar sehr gut aber die Wegerln meistens etwas anspruchsvoller -> da bin ich als gmiatlich unterwegs 
Im Bikepark ist mir die Kette schon mal runtergehüpft, wäre ich dort recht oft müsste ich definitiv was ändern. So werd ich mir im Winter vielleicht eine abnehmbare Bastellösung überlegen.


----------



## RZL DZL (22. Oktober 2012)

Wenn das nicht so häufig vorkommt, dann ist ja gut. Mir ist sie schon bei Treppen runtergehüpft, da musste schnell eine her. Nun hab ich ne e13 und die macht zufrieden.


----------



## monkey10 (22. Oktober 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> monkey10, ich nehme an Du meinst sowas hier



genau!



NoStyle schrieb:


> ...mir scheint es, als wird das Spitfire gerne mal überbeansprucht - als Trailbike mit ca. 2,6 kg Rahmengewicht (ohne Dämpfer) suggeriert es offensichtlich die Freeride-Tauglichkeit eines Wildcards...





kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, ist das Bike nicht für den Park bestimmt...



bin ganz eurer meinung, jedoch stimmt es mich etwas bedenklich, dass ihm der rahmen 2x an der selben stelle gerissen ist. das klingt dann für mich einfach nach einer "schwachstelle" und nicht nach einem defekt nach einem schlimmen sturz...



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ...zumindest nicht zum "Üben". Mit Erfahrung und Können ist es sicher kein Problem.



auch hier teile ich deine meinung. habe schon leute mit hardtail & wenig FW in parks (und vids) gesehen, die unglaublich gefahren sind und schneller/besser unterwegs waren wie der "normale" hobby-DHler 

den spitty-piloten, den ich gesehen habe, schätze ich aber als absoluten könner ein. seine kumpels sind mit ihren DHlern schon positiv aufgefallen im park - und er war nicht langsamer oder technisch schlechter unterwegs (sowohl am boden wie auch in der luft).

egal: es sollte nur eine zusätzliche info für die spitfire-interessierten sein. ich bin das immer noch


----------



## &#9658;&#9658; maniac (22. Oktober 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wenn man "gmiatlich" fÃ¤hrt bestimmt....
> 
> @_Gmiatlich_
> 
> Ich hab auch 15,8kg auf der Waage stehen. Die Performance ist dafÃ¼r schon erstaunlich gut. Ein Wechsel steht dennoch kurz bevor....



UngefÃ¤hr sowas mÃ¼sste meins auch haben, muss es aber nochmal komplett wiegen. (Habe nur die einzelnen Komponenten gewogen ohne Kleinteile wie Schrauben, ...)


----------



## NoStyle (22. Oktober 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> ... jedoch stimmt es mich etwas bedenklich, dass ihm der rahmen 2x an der selben stelle gerissen ist. das klingt dann für mich einfach nach einer "schwachstelle" und nicht nach einem defekt nach einem schlimmen sturz ...
> 
> ... den spitty-piloten, den ich gesehen habe, schätze ich aber als absoluten könner ein. seine kumpels sind mit ihren DHlern schon positiv aufgefallen im park - und er war nicht langsamer oder technisch schlechter unterwegs (sowohl am boden wie auch in der luft) ...


Hat Banshee tatsächlich eine Fehlkonstruktion, ein sogenanntes "Design-Flaw" bezüglich Ihrer Gleitlager, wenn a) Mitarbeiter in der taiwanesiahinischen Manufaktur die Lagerschrauben via Druckluftpistole auf den mehrfachen Torxwert anknallen, anstatt den vorgesehenen, nur um Zeit zu sparen ... ? Oder b) Rider nicht in der Lage sind Gleitlager regelmäßig zu warten oder den Sitz der Lagerschrauben zwischendurch zu prüfen ... ?

Hat ein Trail/AM Bike jetzt tatsächlich eine Schwachstelle, wenn downhill-orientierte Rider das als DH/Park/Freerider "missbrauchen", obwohl es dafür nur bedingt oder gar nicht ausgelegt ist ... ?

Hmmm ... wenn ich darüber kurz, aber nur gaaaaaanz kurz nachdenke, ist mein größeres Problem eher: 16 cm oder doch "nur" 15 cm an der Spitfire-Front


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Oktober 2012)

da ich n spitifire fahr denk ich das das ding gern zu hart rangenommen wird
weils einem was vormacht das kleine 
dicke dinger im bikepark selbst bei guter fahrweise wirds auf dauer nicht packen 
dafür is es nicht gedacht 

das mit den gleitlager seh ich sehr locker 
ich habs nach dem kauf auseindergenommen 
und vernüftig zusammen gesteckt 
(zu lockere +zu feste schrauben)
jetzt ist da ruhe


alles in allem 
eins der besten bike die ich hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Oktober 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hmmm ... wenn ich darüber kurz, aber nur gaaaaaanz kurz nachdenke, ist mein größeres Problem eher: 16 cm oder doch "nur" 15 cm an der Spitfire-Front



Konsequent wäre 150 am Spitfire und 160 am RUNE...


----------



## monkey10 (22. Oktober 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> ...Hat ein Trail/AM Bike jetzt tatsächlich eine Schwachstelle, wenn downhill-orientierte Rider das als DH/Park/Freerider "missbrauchen", obwohl es dafür nur bedingt oder gar nicht ausgelegt ist ... ?



schon klar, ich wollte da jetzt keine grundsatz-diskussion vom damm brechen, darum hab ich die anführungszeichen verwendet 

trotzdem ist es nicht ganz so einfach, wenn man ein bike für technische touren und bikebergsteigen verwenden will. da sind die anforderungen teilweise trial- und bikepark-lastig. 

und was die amis unter "trailbike" verstehen ist ja wieder eine ganz andere baustelle


----------



## Ischi (22. Oktober 2012)

Mensch, jetzt sprießen die Banshees ja nur so aus dem Boden, besonders die Wildcards, weiter so  Ein aktuelles Wildcard hat sich wohl noch keiner zugelegt?

Zum Thema kaputt fahren: Es gibt immer einen, der alles kaputt bekommt. Ausschlaggebend ist für mich immer noch der Anteil der Rahmen, der tatsächlich kaputt geht. Keine Ahnung wies beim Spitfire aussieht, aber oft hört man da ja nichts. Zumal manche auch derbe gegen nen Baum rauschen und dann so tun, als ob sie nichts dafür können. Mein Wildcard hält zumindest 
 @NoStyle: meine Meinung kennst du


----------



## NoStyle (22. Oktober 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> ... trotzdem ist es nicht ganz so einfach, wenn man ein bike für technische touren und bikebergsteigen verwenden will. da sind die anforderungen teilweise trial- und bikepark-lastig.
> 
> und was die amis unter "trailbike" verstehen ist ja wieder eine ganz andere baustelle


Janeee, ist schon klar was Du meinst 
Übrigens wären das die einzigen 3-4 Fälle von gerissenen Spitfires, die ich im Netz bislang gefunden habe ... 
Ausserdem bliebe die Frage offen, mit welchen anderen Trailbikes man sowas denn über längere Zeit problem/schadlos machen könnte ... ?

Wobei ich auch für (insbesondere) technische Touren und Bikebergsteigen keine Zweifel an der Tauglichkeit des Spitfires hätte!
Wenn Banshee das Spitfire mehr auf Parktauglichkeit und die dafür benötigte Robustheit trimmen würde, wäre das "Gekeife" im Netz realistisch gesehen auch nicht weniger, weil: Och nööö, 3,xx kg?? Watt, ohne Dämpfer??? Boahhr, der Rahmen iss fürn Trail/AM ja vieeel zu schwer 




Ischi schrieb:


> ... Zum Thema kaputt fahren: @NoStyle: meine Meinung kennst du


So isses, mein lieber Freund! In der Regel nimmt mein Körper da vermutlich eher schaden


----------



## Ischi (22. Oktober 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> So isses, mein lieber Freund! In der Regel nimmt mein Körper da vermutlich eher schaden



 Die bekannte Meinung war eher auf die 150/160mm Gabelproblematik bezogen und nicht auf die Robustheit deines Körpers/Rades


----------



## NoStyle (22. Oktober 2012)

Ischi schrieb:


> Die bekannte Meinung war eher auf die 150/160mm Gabelproblematik bezogen und nicht auf die Robustheit deines Körpers/Rades


Achso ja, ich Depp 
Verdammt, ich wäre ja schon bereit mir ganz heimlich ne 16er ans Rad zu schnuggeln, aber naaa gut ... wenn Du meinst


----------



## Ischi (22. Oktober 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Achso ja, ich Depp
> Verdammt, ich wäre ja schon bereit mir ganz heimlich ne 16er ans Rad zu schnuggeln, aber naaa gut ... wenn Du meinst



 Du kannst das auch gern öffentlich machen ...egal was du nun machst, hauptsache 20mm Steckachse


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. Oktober 2012)

Pssssssst! Mir ist mein 301 letztes Jahr auch genau so gerissen.....


----------



## MalcolmX (23. Oktober 2012)

Ah Leute... ich freu mich auf mein Rune V2... damit das Rune V1 und das Legend MK2 eine neue Schönheit zum Kuscheln haben 

Ich hoffe es trudelt bald ein...


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Oktober 2012)

Mitte November.  juhuwui!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (23. Oktober 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Mitte November.  juhuwui!



erste oder zweite Lieferung / Produktion?


----------



## NoStyle (23. Oktober 2012)

Das dürfte wohl die erste Lieferung sein?!?

Recht aktuelle Zitate von Keith:
"Please be patient. Rune V2's haven't landed yet, and Spitfire V2's not due to go through production until next month."

"Should be about 1 months time I think. Depends when distributors take them and how long shipping takes, but the frames are pretty much ready to go at the factory. First batch is only of limited numbers, but there is a second batch scheduled in to start welding shortly." 

"The first batch of rune V2's is going to be landing pretty much as scheduled in about a month. We have another production sitting in a few weeks later to help satisfy demand. The bike you see here is being tested by our Nepalese distributor in the biggest and highest test area In the world."


So sehen die Mistviecher unter Umständen dann aus: 








Malcolm und Grazer: Ich freu mich richtig für Euch! Unbedingt hier einen Erfahrungsbericht reinhacken, bitte  
Auch wenn das wohl für mich heisst: Doch erst Januar  Aber dann habe ich noch Zeit für Recherche, aber ich glaube ich hätte eventuell ne passende Gabel ...


----------



## Ischi (23. Oktober 2012)

Ums mal kurz zu machen:



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ein Wechsel steht dennoch kurz bevor....



Wohin soll es den gehen?



NoStyle schrieb:


> Auch wenn das wohl für mich heisst: Doch erst Januar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achso, was soll es denn werden? Schade, dass es nun doch noch so lange dauert, aber jetzt kommt eh die dunkle Jahreszeit...


----------



## Stralov (23. Oktober 2012)

Jaaa. genug Zeit zum basteln und Teile kaufen. Ich werd mir mein Rune V2 Anfang 2013 besorgen. Ich freu mich schon! Das Teil sieht einfach scharf aus...


----------



## berkel (23. Oktober 2012)

Hm, soll ich mein Spitfire auf ein Rune upgraden? Das würde mir noch fehlen um meine Banshee Sammlung zu komplettieren.


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Oktober 2012)

Danke  und ich freu mich erst! Bin echt gespannt wann mein blauer Flitzer eintrudeln wird! 

Die Teile liegen bis auf Lenker und Steuersatz alle schon da herum. Bis auf Gabel und Kurbel wird alles neu. Laufräder müssen noch eingespeicht werden.  

Hoffentlich haben wir in Graz wieder spät Schnee (wäre eine Ausnahme wenn nixht). Und selbst wenn alles weiß ist.... kommt der Kontrast zum Blau eben noch mehr raus, hehe. 

Sobald es da ist gibt's Fotos, erste Eindrücke, Gewicht und und und. Juppidudl!


----------



## Stralov (24. Oktober 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Danke  und ich freu mich erst! Bin echt gespannt wann mein blauer Flitzer eintrudeln wird!
> 
> Die Teile liegen bis auf Lenker und Steuersatz alle schon da herum. Bis auf Gabel und Kurbel wird alles neu. Laufräder müssen noch eingespeicht werden.
> 
> ...



Klasse! Na da bin ich ja mal Gespannt. Vorfreude ist halt doch die schönste Freude, ne?


----------



## MalcolmX (24. Oktober 2012)

ja Vorfreude... bei mir kommt alles vom alten Rune, Steuersatz kommt aus einem Trek Remedy... bin aufs Rahmengewicht gespannt... alles wartet auf den Aufbau.
mein Rahmen kommt washrscheinlich zugleich mit dem vom Grazer Tourer, wahrscheinlich...


----------



## NoStyle (24. Oktober 2012)

Ischi schrieb:


> ... Achso, was soll es denn werden? Schade, dass es nun doch noch so lange dauert, aber jetzt kommt eh die dunkle Jahreszeit...


Wenn die Aussage von Keith stimmt werden die Spitfires wohl erst im November produziert und wären ab Januar verfügbar. Das deckt sich auch mit einer älteren Aussage von Ihm, obwohl es zwischenzeitlich anders auszusehen schien. Ist aber kein Weltuntergang, denn gut Ding will bekanntlich Weile haben und es kommt ja, so oder so! 

Laut Aussage von Reset-Racing sind die X-Fusion-Produkte frühestens ab März verfügbar, wobei Modellausführung und Preise noch nicht bekannt sind. Ist also durchaus fraglich ob ich überhaupt eine Slant RL2 und Hilo SL bekomme. Fox und Formular bieten Alternativen an, allerdings hochpreisig. In der neuen MTB-Rider ist ein Poster, auf dessen Rückseite die 2013er RockShox abgebildet sind. Demnach gibt es eine Sektor mit 13/14/15 cm FW, für 26/27,5/29 Zoll LRS, mit QR/15/20 mm Achsen und Coil oder Solo-Air-Dämpfung. Werde mich mal schlau machen, ob man eine schwarze 27,5er mit 15 cm FW und 20 mm Maxle bekommen kann. Wenn ja, wäre das mit Winkelsteuersatz nahezu perfekt ...

Die dunkle Jahreszeit ist für mich übrigens kein Hinderungsgrund, ausser es sind minus 16 Grad oder total verregnet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralov (24. Oktober 2012)

Jo man kann auch im Winter radeln. Im Schnee isses sogar richtig spaßig. X-Fusion erst ab März?... Damn. Dann muss meine Vengance ja noch lange auf ihren Partner Vector HLR warten. Auf das Rahmengewicht bin ich auch mal gespannt.


----------



## NoStyle (24. Oktober 2012)

@ Stralov, frag mal bei Reset wegen dem Dämpfer an, vielleicht ist der ja verfügbar. Ich habe mich explizit nach der 2013er Gabel und Sattelstütze erkundigt, für die beiden hieß es: Frühestens März.


----------



## Stralov (24. Oktober 2012)

Ahja. Das isn guter Punkt. Mach ich mal.
Vlcht gibts ja auch noch 2012er passend fürs Rune. Heut Abend zu Hause nochmal mal in die Geotabelle schaun was es für ein Dämpfermaß hat.

*edit*: 215x63, leider nichtmehr verfügbar. Muss ich also doch warten.


----------



## NoStyle (24. Oktober 2012)

Prime-Time:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/2013-Banshee-Prime-Pinkbike-Exclusive.html


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Oktober 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Prime-Time:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/2013-Banshee-Prime-Pinkbike-Exclusive.html



Monstertruck...


----------



## slidedown (24. Oktober 2012)

Hej,

mal ne Frage, ohne Bild - da der ganze Schraubenhaufen seit längerem in irgendner Ecke verweilt -,
da gibt's ja so Sachen wie Elka Stage 5 bzw. BOS, die ihr Zeugs auf den Rahmen abstimmen.
Stahlfedersachengerede. Geht das überhaupt? 127 vs. 165 wobei man (auf jeden Fall) 2 verschiedene
Federn braucht. Was denkt Ihr?

Ohje, um's Wildcard geht's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (24. Oktober 2012)

wie weit meinst du einstellen?
nur von der federhärte möglichst genau, dann wie du schon sagst mind. 2 federn
aber von den shims her eigentlich auch 2 unterschiedliche für beide federwege, da sich das übersetzungsverhältnis logischerweise ändert

mein tipp: auf eins festlegen und dabei bleiben, alles andere ist sinnlos


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. Oktober 2012)

Sagt's, was für eine Größe habt ihr euch denn so beim neuen Rune bestellt? Ich werdemit meinen 180cm (eher kkürzere Beine, längerer Oberkörper) ein L nehmen. Ich hab die Feo Daten mit meinem 301 verglichen. Wenn ich vom 45er auf den 30er Megaforce 2 runter gehe, sind sie fast exakt gleich lang (reach). Sollte passen  außerdem hat sich der proto beim Probesitzen auf der Eurobike richtig gut angefühlt. 

Was nehmt ihr?


----------



## Frog (25. Oktober 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Sagt's, was für eine Größe habt ihr euch denn so beim neuen Rune bestellt? Ich werdemit meinen 180cm (eher kkürzere Beine, längerer Oberkörper) ein L nehmen. Ich hab die Feo Daten mit meinem 301 verglichen. Wenn ich vom 45er auf den 30er Megaforce 2 runter gehe, sind sie fast exakt gleich lang (reach). Sollte passen  außerdem hat sich der proto beim Probesitzen auf der Eurobike richtig gut angefühlt.
> 
> Was nehmt ihr?



ich habe auch bei 181cm (auch der gleiche schiefe Körper ) ein L bestellt. Werde auch den Megaforce2 inn 30 oder 40 nehmen!

Übrigens werden die RUN V2 in 2-3 Wochen ausgeliefert. Hoffe nur das everday26 nur die RUNE bestellt hat. Wenn die eine komplette Lieferung mit Spitfire geordert haben, dann dauert es noch was!


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (25. Oktober 2012)

Das kommt ganz drauf an, was ihr mit dem Bike machen wollt. Wenn das Ganze eher tourenlastig ist, dann ist eine L sicherlich nicht schlecht. Ich mag's eher kompakt und fahr mit 178cm lieber eine M. Ist einfach wendiger und verspielter! Die Bike hat das Rune ja mal als Tourenfreerider bezeichnet (ist aber schon paar Jahre her)... Ob diese Bezeichnung sinnvoll ist, darüber kann man wohl streiten. Auf größeren Touren würde ich dennoch auf andere Bikes zurückgreifen. Aber Jedem seins... Ich komm in der näheren Umgebung überall damit hin, rauf wie runter... 80-100km Touren wöllt ich damit trotzdem nicht fahren, gerade wenn's ins Alpine geht und man den ein oder anderen kräftigen Stich hochfahren muss.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Oktober 2012)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Ich komm in der näheren Umgebung überall damit hin, rauf wie runter... 80-100km Touren wöllt ich damit trotzdem nicht fahren, gerade wenn's ins Alpine geht und man den ein oder anderen kräftigen Stich hochfahren muss.



Da ich gerade ebenfalls vor der Entscheidung für ein neues Bike stehe, habe ich auf den letzten Strecken (Altenberg, Königsforst, Eifel) mal verstärkt drauf geachtet wo ich mir eine andere Länge (aktuell WC in L) vorstellen, bzw. wünschen würde. Ich hab kein einzige Stelle gefunden bei der mir das Bike zu lang oder zu kurz vorkam. Entweder sind meine Steigungen nicht steil genug oder meine Abfahrten nicht schnell genug oder die Größe wird generell bei Touren überbewertet. Ich persönlich habe lieber ein etwas kürzeres Oberrohr/Vorbau, damit ich schlicht bei Touren aufrechter sitze, denn je länger das Teil, desto gestreckter sitzt man eben auch -> aua Nacken....Nebenbei bleibt es so wendig und verspielt...

Anbei zwei Handy-Bilder der gestrigen Tour um die Wehebachtalsperre bei Düren. Muss unbedingt mal eine Digicam mitschleppen...


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (25. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich mir deine Sattelstütze so anschau, dann bist du aber auch ein recht großer Junge!  Ich seh's auch so, größer nicht gleich tourentauglicher! Fahre auf der M nen 50er Vorbau und hab echt ne tolle Sitzposition, wenn ich die Stütze auf ca. 25cm raus mache! Für flotte Bergabpassagen, ist kompakter mMn immer besser! Wohlfühlen muss man sich halt...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Oktober 2012)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir deine Sattelstütze so anschau, dann bist du aber auch ein recht großer Junge!  Ich seh's auch so, größer nicht gleich tourentauglicher! Fahre auf der M nen 50er Vorbau und hab echt ne tolle Sitzposition, wenn ich die Stütze auf ca. 25cm raus mache! Für flotte Bergabpassagen, ist kompakter mMn immer besser! Wohlfühlen muss man sich halt...




Yepp, bin 189cm groß, mit 89er Schrittlänge. Die Stütze ist eine 450er Gravity Dropper Classic und schaut 32cm raus - 13cm ist ja ungefähr die Mindesteinstecktiefe beim WC - reicht also gerade eben so....
Vorbau ist übrigens ein 70er. Hatte auch einen 50er und 90er dran. Ist für mich der beste Kompromiss...


----------



## NoStyle (25. Oktober 2012)

slidedown schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> mal ne Frage, ohne Bild - da der ganze Schraubenhaufen seit längerem in irgendner Ecke verweilt -,
> da gibt's ja so Sachen wie Elka Stage 5 bzw. BOS, die ihr Zeugs auf den Rahmen abstimmen.
> ...


Na klar geht das, auch ohne dieses ganze spezielle Spezialgeshimme, ohne das wohl neuerdings kein Dämpfer mehr zu gebrauchen ist!!! Zwei verschiedene Federhärten sollten reichen, schau mal bitte hier nach welche das sein könnten.
Solltest Du merken dass der Hinterbau zwischen 150 und 162 mm Federweg n´bisschen bockt kannst Du immer noch moar Money für moar Shimmz ausgeben ... 




Frog schrieb:


> Übrigens werden die RUN V2 in 2-3 Wochen ausgeliefert. Hoffe nur das everday26 nur die RUNE bestellt hat. Wenn die eine komplette Lieferung mit Spitfire geordert haben, dann dauert es noch was!


Hach mann, der gönnt einem aber auch nix, der Frog


----------



## slidedown (25. Oktober 2012)

Yo, danke. 
 @Cam-man: Dacht ich mir fast schon das man sich da auf eins festlegen sollte bzw. sogar muss.
 @nosyle: Ich weiß, ich weiß. Der Vanilla mit nur Zugstufe hat - richtige Feder vorausgesetzt - auch super funktioniert und den ISX-6 fahr ich bis jetzt auch ohne Druckstufen.

Hört sich halt immer gut an dieses, der Dämpfer wird 'speziell' auf den Rahmen und Fahrer abgestimmt. Bringt bei manchen Rahmen und Fahrern bestimmt auch einiges, beim Wildcard macht's wohl nicht so viel aus.


----------



## NoStyle (25. Oktober 2012)

Das ist doch totaler Unsinn dass man sich beim Wildcard auf einen Federweg festlegen muss?!!?? Echt jetzt mal ... seid doch bitte keine Opfer von Forumshypegeschwätze oder Marketinggelulle ...
2 Federhärten mit 100 bis 150 Pounds Unterschied und fertig ist. Bei Luftdämpfern den Druck in der Hauptkammer etwas ändern. Im großen Federweg bestenfalls die HSDS oder Bottom-Out leicht erhöhen für mehr Durchschlagsschutz und basta!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slidedown (25. Oktober 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, mal ne Tabelle von BOS (oder Elka) mit den verschiedenen tunes gesehen zu haben wonach das Wildcard eigentlich 2 verschiedene tunes bräuchte. Ähnlich wie bei den verschiedenen Rock Shox tunes, wo man auch die Wahl hat den optimalen tune für eine Federwegslänge zu nehmen und bei der anderen ist's dann halt ein bischen suboptimal und man muss dann halt anfangen mit den ganzen Rädchen am Dämpfer rumzuspielen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. Oktober 2012)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz drauf an, was ihr mit dem Bike machen wollt. Wenn das Ganze eher tourenlastig ist, dann ist eine L sicherlich nicht schlecht. Ich mag's eher kompakt und fahr mit 178cm lieber eine M. Ist einfach wendiger und verspielter! Die Bike hat das Rune ja mal als Tourenfreerider bezeichnet (ist aber schon paar Jahre her)... Ob diese Bezeichnung sinnvoll ist, darüber kann man wohl streiten. Auf größeren Touren würde ich dennoch auf andere Bikes zurückgreifen. Aber Jedem seins... Ich komm in der näheren Umgebung überall damit hin, rauf wie runter... 80-100km Touren wöllt ich damit trotzdem nicht fahren, gerade wenn's ins Alpine geht und man den ein oder anderen kräftigen Stich hochfahren muss.



Ja, es ist sicher sehr individuell. Ich persönlich finde habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass L für mich beim 301 deutlich besser ist als M. Egal ob technisch oder Flowig. L fährt sich einfach besser. Darum wieder das ähnlichlange L beim Rune.


----------



## NoStyle (25. Oktober 2012)

@ slidedown
Häng Deinen Evolver doch einfach mal in den großen Federweg, stimm die Hauptkammer entsprechend ab und pass die Settings gegebenenfalls an, fahr ausreichend und lass uns bitte wissen ob irgendwas neu geshimmt werden muss! Ich bin gespannt auf Deinen Eindruck 

Ich würde in eine neue Feder investieren oder statt Geld fürs Tuning eher in einen Winkelsteuersatz investieren, der dürfte sich beim 165er FW sicher deutlich positiver bemerkbar machen als ein neues Shimstack - meine Meinung.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Oktober 2012)

Das "L" RUNE in den High-Settings ist ja durchaus vergleichbar mit dem "L"-Wildcard. Für mich wäre das L-RUNE auch die erste Wahl...!!


----------



## NoStyle (25. Oktober 2012)

Tja, Rahmengröße ist immer so eine Sache. Ich bin 184 cm groß, Schrittlänge weiss ich gar nicht genau, jedenfalls hänge ich meist zwischen zwei Größen. Ausgehend vom Wildcard in M habe ich mich beim Spitfire doch fix für M entschieden, da es im Vergleich leicht länger ist. Ein Wildcard oder ein Spitfire in L würden mir auch passen, dann vielleicht sogar mit 40er/30er anstatt 50er Vorbau. Allerdings kann ich mit 47/48 cm Sitzrohren nichts anfangen - ist mir schlicht zu hoch. Nachträgliches Kürzen um 2-3 cm ist meistens nicht möglich, ebenso wie Custom-Order à la L Rahmen mit M Sitz/Steuerrohr. Ich entscheide mich dann immer für die etwas kompaktere Rahmengröße, zugunsten maximaler Bewegungsfreiheit auf dem Bike. Im worst Case habe ich auf tagelangen Uphills eventuell eine zu kompakte Sitzposition, dafür im DH oder technischem Gelände mehr Wohlfühlfaktor - mein Kompromiss.


----------



## böser_wolf (25. Oktober 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @ slidedown
> Häng Deinen Evolver doch einfach mal in den großen Federweg, stimm die Hauptkammer entsprechend ........



genau grad mit evolver sollte das klappen und vorallem kostet das nur etwas arbeit


----------



## Cam-man (25. Oktober 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Das ist doch totaler Unsinn dass man sich beim Wildcard auf einen Federweg festlegen muss?!!?? Echt jetzt mal ... seid doch bitte keine Opfer von Forumshypegeschwätze oder Marketinggelulle ...
> 2 Federhärten mit 100 bis 150 Pounds Unterschied und fertig ist. Bei Luftdämpfern den Druck in der Hauptkammer etwas ändern. Im großen Federweg bestenfalls die HSDS oder Bottom-Out leicht erhöhen für mehr Durchschlagsschutz und basta!



ja, 2 federn würde ja gehen, aber das ist für mich absolut unpraktikabel
und eigentlich find ich es auch sinnlos da am federweg was zu verstellen wenn sich dabei die geo so drastisch ändert...

solangs ein dämpfer mit einem allgemeinen tune von vornherein ist hast du natürlich recht, da ist es kein problem. 
kenn ich ja von meinem DHX so. 
aber bei einem speziell geshimmten oder einem RS dämpfer mit falschem tune geht das nun wirklich nicht gut!
hab ich selbst erfahren können am gambler vom kollegen, mit 2 verschiedenen vivids.
das ist ein riesenunterschied!

bei rahmen mit einer normalen charakteristik ist das wohl ziemlich schnuppe ob der dämpfer allgemein geshimmt (DHX, Evolver) ist oder von vornherein einen normalen tune hat (RS mit medium [!?] tune ), läuft wohl aufs gleiche raus.
aber sobalds fancy wird kann es ja gut sein dass ein DHX oder sonstwas absolut unbrauchbar wird, da haben die tunes dann wohl den vorteil


----------



## NoStyle (25. Oktober 2012)

Natürlich erscheint das etwas unpraktikabel mit zwei verschiedenen Federn. Der Umbau dauert trotzdem mit etwas Routine wenige Minuten, selbst bei Luftdämpfung und minimaler Setting-Änderung. Ist dann vielleicht nichts für on-the-fly ...

Diese vorgegebenen Tunes von RockShoxs mögen als Aftermarket vielleicht durchaus Sinn machen. Mich verwirren die ehrlich gesagt nur. Da ist mir eine penibel ausgelegte Kinematik und ein Dämpfer mit "allgemeinem Tune" deutlich lieber, solange kommt mir dann eben kein RS-TuneXYZ-Dämpfer ans Bike.

Ich bin mir allerdings auch nicht sicher, ob tatsächlich umgeshimmt werden muss, nur weil sich das durchschnittliche Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,2 auf 2,8 ändert!!! Ich habe jedenfalls, nach Federtausch (habe eine 500er und 600er) oder Luftdruckänderung, nur die Highspeed-DS etwas reingedreht - für den großen Federweg fühlte sich der Hinterbau genauso progressiv und "bottomless" wie der kleine FW an, nur insgesamt plüschiger mit mehr Reserven ...


----------



## Stralov (25. Oktober 2012)

Achtung potenzielle dumme Frage... aber mir wurscht :

Weiß denn jemand von euch in welchem Dämpferbereich das Rune v2 liegt? fancy? Oder normal? In der Geotabelle steht "large volume coil/air". Da ich da selbst noch am Anfang stehe was das know-how angeht würde mich mal interessieren wo der X-Fusion Vector da anzusiedeln ist. Bei Federdämpfern steht meist nix in der Richtung dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (25. Oktober 2012)

wird ne ziemlich gebräuchliche kennlinie sein
fancy ist heutzutage sowieso eher selten...
gibt noch einige wenige (in der kategorie) die einen hinterbau eher degressiv abstimmen für einen linearen hinterbau in kombination mit einem progressiven luftdämpfer (-> ibis soweit ich weiss?)
was man aber auch mit ein bisschen druckstufe oder dergleichen ausbalancieren kann
die luftdämpfer heute sind sowieso so wenig progressiv dass man da keine spezielle kinematik am rad mehr für braucht...


----------



## NoStyle (25. Oktober 2012)

Stralov schrieb:


> Achtung potenzielle dumme Frage... aber mir wurscht :
> 
> Weiß denn jemand von euch in welchem Dämpferbereich das Rune v2 liegt? fancy? Oder normal? In der Geotabelle steht "large volume coil/air". Da ich da selbst noch am Anfang stehe was das know-how angeht würde mich mal interessieren wo der X-Fusion Vector da anzusiedeln ist. Bei Federdämpfern steht meist nix in der Richtung dabei.


Hatte ich schonmal in # 2077 gepostet:

"All KS link bikes are designed to be in the range that work with large volume air shocks or coil options. Each manufacturer tunes their shocks slightly differently so some will still suit better than others. The leverage curves are slightly progressive on all frames without any steep changes so shock tuning is not going to be difficult."

Die Banshee-Kinematiken sind nicht wirklich fancy, dafür immer solide, mit sinnvoller Progression. Und wie Cam schon beschrieben hat, sind die heute eher auf Antriebseffizienz getrimmt statt Dämpfereigenheiten an/auszugleichen.

Ich habe im Banshee-mtbr-Forum gelesen, dass X-Fusion tatsächlich speziell getunte Dämpfer ab Werk anbietet, wenn sie entsprechende Infos haben. Keith würde die bestimmt zur Verfügung stellen. Ich weiss allerdings nicht ob Reset-Racing Dir diesbezüglich helfen kann - müsstest Du mal nachhaken ...


----------



## Stralov (25. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Antworten. @NoStyle: Das bringt mich weiter. Danke! 
Wenn ich was erfahren habe, werde ich berichten.


----------



## Ischi (25. Oktober 2012)

Mensch, hier gehts ja los

es gibt halt Dämpfer, die gehen ohne bestimmten Tune ziemlich gut, z.B. der Evolver. Bei RockShox glaube ich schon, dass man sich meinem falschen Tune die Performance ein bisschen runterzieht. Keith meinte mal in Bezug auf RockShox und Wildcard, wenn man hauptsächlich im kleinen Federweg fährt Tune A, ansonsten Tune B.
Aber hier hilft wieder nur Probefahren. Das 2013er Wildcard hat ja auch einen X-Fusion mit bestimmten Tune, welcher, denke ich auf den kleinen Federweg abgestimmt, im großen Federweg ansonsten aber sicher auch gut geht. Ich denke Keith weiß das am besten und er gibt auch gern Auskunft.
Als ich mal bei Reset-Racing angefragt habe konnten die mir in Bezug auf Tunes zumindest nicht weiterhelfen.
 @NoStyle: Das mit der Sektor klingt ja ganz gut, wenn sie dann tatsächlich so kommt. Und günstiger wäre es obendrein. Aber nun hast du ja wirklich genug Zeit zum überlegen (und fachsimpeln  )


----------



## Frog (25. Oktober 2012)

mal was anderes:

Habe eben folgendes erfahren; es geht um den Umwerfer beim Rune V2;

The shimano XT FD mount we recommend is the FDM-985-E2. Others may work, but we know that this one fits.

und bei der Antwort geht es um einen 9-Fach Umwerfer XT E-Typ (22-32-42 Kurbel)

I haven't tested that exact model, but feel that it is likely that you will have collision issues with the rear triangle due to the long body of the derailleur. Shimano are aware of the issue and are updating their derailleur range t offer far more clearance, but new offerings are really only appearing in 2x10 options from what I have seen.

The German designed SRAM derailleurs are far more compact and as a result have better clearance al around.


----------



## NoStyle (30. Oktober 2012)

Nur zum gucken - die ersten Runes trudeln zu den Leuten:











Ganz schön schöner Bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (30. Oktober 2012)

naiiiiice...
ich will, das meines endlich kommt


----------



## NoStyle (30. Oktober 2012)

Also ich glaube das dauert jetzt echt nicht mehr lange, zumindest die Runes dürften bald in Euren Händen sein.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Oktober 2012)

Scho schee.....Komplett aufgebaut sind die Rallye-Streifen auch nicht mehr ganz so schlimm......wer da nicht ins Grübeln kommt?...

 @_NoStyle_
Juckt mich ja schon in den Fußsohlen den KS-Link bei Deinem Spitfire mal Probe zu "dopsen"...


----------



## NoStyle (30. Oktober 2012)

Ja pffft Mate - ich wäre tödlichst bedeidigt wenn Du es nicht tätest 

Nunja, die Decals ... also ich habe mir schon so oft die Rahmenrenderings reingezogen - langsam sagen die ganz zärtlich "Schatz" zu mir


----------



## Stralov (30. Oktober 2012)

Geil. Einfach nur geil... Ich muss noch so lange warten  
Zeig ma wenns dreckig is.  ...quasi in seiner natürlichen Umgebung.


----------



## pogorausch (30. Oktober 2012)

sind die rahmen decals unter lack???


----------



## Stralov (30. Oktober 2012)

Also ich habe nachgefragt bei everday26 und nur beim schwarzen sind sie nicht unter Lack.


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. Oktober 2012)

Harrrrrr, ich freu mich schon so auf meines!  

Achja, workscomponents hat übrigens extra einen ZS44/ZS56 Steuersatz gefertigt auf Anfrage! Sollten wohl demnächst auf der Webseite sein. Falls jemand etwas sucht... (ich habe 1,5° genommen). Bin gespannt was zuerst da ist. Rahmen oder Steuersatz *g* Hoffentlich zweiteres! Sonst muß ich mit dem Rahmen kuscheln, statt ihn zu reiten (urgs, wie das klingt...)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Oktober 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Harrrrrr, ich freu mich schon so auf meines!
> 
> Achja, workscomponents hat übrigens extra einen ZS44/ZS56 Steuersatz gefertigt auf Anfrage! Sollten wohl demnächst auf der Webseite sein. Falls jemand etwas sucht... (ich habe 1,5° genommen). Bin gespannt was zuerst da ist. Rahmen oder Steuersatz *g* Hoffentlich zweiteres! Sonst muß ich mit dem Rahmen kuscheln, statt ihn zu reiten (urgs, wie das klingt...)




Du willst das RUNE also mit 63,5 Grad reiten...?!?


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. Oktober 2012)

64,5!
Ja, mit den maximal kurzen Kettenstreben.  Das Radl wird dort gefahren wo es oft sehr steil runter geht. Da passt das mit dem LW schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (30. Oktober 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Harrrrrr, ich freu mich schon so auf meines!
> 
> Achja, workscomponents hat übrigens extra einen ZS44/ZS56 Steuersatz gefertigt auf Anfrage! Sollten wohl demnächst auf der Webseite sein. Falls jemand etwas sucht... (ich habe 1,5° genommen). Bin gespannt was zuerst da ist. Rahmen oder Steuersatz *g* Hoffentlich zweiteres! Sonst muß ich mit dem Rahmen kuscheln, statt ihn zu reiten (urgs, wie das klingt...)


Ähhh, sach mal Grazer, ist der oben und unten flach bauend? Falls ja, ich hätte Interesse an 1 Grad, dann wär das Spitfire in nahezu der Geo wie das Rune, nur ebbes tiefer ...


----------



## Stralov (30. Oktober 2012)

Wenne s dieser ist: http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ne...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-143-p.asp

hat er unten 3,5mm und oben 15mm.


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. Oktober 2012)

Nein, es ist ein zs44/zs56 Steuersatz. Ist wohl noch nicht auf der Webseite. Sie haben ihn auf meine Anfrage hin erst gemacht. Zero stack oben und unten. Geht mit 1.5 Grad aber nur mit 1 1/8 Schaft.

Sollten 3.5mm oben und unten sein. Ich hab ihn leider noch nicht da.


----------



## NoStyle (30. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Info Grazer. Das ist ja cool das WC den für Dich angefertigt hat! 
Zerostack oben und unten wäre ja super. Wenn externe Schale, dann nur unten. Allerdings ist fraglich, ob man neue Gabeln überhaupt noch mit 1 1/8 Gabelschaft bekommt. Da muss man wohl auch noch etwas warten, da mein Händler z.T. noch keinerlei definitiven Infos von z.B. den RS 2013er Produkten hat. Danach würde sich auch der Steuersatz richten. Nujoa, warten wir noch ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. Oktober 2012)

Ja, die sind super nett dort! 

Ich verwende die alte Gabel weiter. Die hält noch länger....


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich find's ja immer krass, wie über Lenk- bzw. Sitzwinkel und Geo philosophiert wird. Ich setz mich drauf und das Ding muss einfach zünden!!! Wenn es nicht passt, wird eben mal ein Vorbau, Lenker, oder Sattel umgetauscht bzw. nachjustiert oder mit Spacern gearbeitet. Aber wie kann man sich einen neuen Rahmen bestellen und schon wissen ob man jetzt 64,5 od. 64,0° braucht?!?  Dit raff ich nit...


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. Oktober 2012)

Weiß ich eh nicht.....  ich möchte die Kettenstreben kurz und das Tretlager zwecks Bodenfreiheit nicht ultra tief. 
eines ist für mich klar: das Rune wird mein Berggerät für schwere steile Sachen. Es soll sich ruhig richtig arg zum jetzigen Bike unterscheiden. Ein sehr flacher Lenkwinkel hat da schon seine Vorteile.  Der Einsatzbereich ist halt speziell....


----------



## NoStyle (31. Oktober 2012)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Ich find's ja immer krass, wie über Lenk- bzw. Sitzwinkel und Geo philosophiert wird. Ich setz mich drauf und das Ding muss einfach zünden!!! Wenn es nicht passt, wird eben mal ein Vorbau, Lenker, oder Sattel umgetauscht bzw. nachjustiert oder mit Spacern gearbeitet. Aber wie kann man sich einen neuen Rahmen bestellen und schon wissen ob man jetzt 64,5 od. 64,0° braucht?!?  Dit raff ich nit...


Da hast Du vollkommen recht: Draufsetzen und wohlfühlen sollte von Anfang an gegeben sein!  
Allerdings ist es so, und Grazer geht es vermutlich ähnlich, das sich im laufe der Zeit bestimmte Vorlieben entwickeln bzw. man recht klar definieren kann was für einen gut funktioniert oder nicht. Dazu gehört dann auch eine klare Vorstellung bezüglich der Geometrie. Bei mir z.B. kein Lenkwinkel mehr steiler als 66 Grad, kein Sitzwinkel mehr flacher als 74 Grad und kein horizontales Oberrohr kürzer als 58 cm (gerne leicht länger). Deshalb kommt in mein Spitfire auch ein 1 Grad Angleset ...


----------



## stefanjansch (31. Oktober 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> 64,5!
> Ja, mit den maximal kurzen Kettenstreben.  Das Radl wird dort gefahren wo es oft sehr steil runter geht. Da passt das mit dem LW schon.


 

Da dürften wir Österreicher unseren eigenen Vogel haben!  

Mein gelbes Rune kommt auch mit -1,5°, ich werds aber mit da mittleren oder tiefen Stellung fahren.

mfg
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (31. Oktober 2012)

ich werde mit 170mm lyrik in der mittelstellung fahren, ohne angleset... 65° LW, 426mm Kettenstreben, 345mm Tretlager, 73,5° SW sollte das geben... so wie das setup von dem bereits geposteten aufbau...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (31. Oktober 2012)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> ich werde mit 170mm lyrik in der mittelstellung fahren, ohne angleset... 65° LW, 426mm Kettenstreben, 345mm Tretlager, 73,5° SW sollte das geben... so wie das setup von dem bereits geposteten aufbau...




Das wäre auch mein Setup - klingt perfekt für das Bike...


----------



## Stralov (31. Oktober 2012)

Jo bei mir wirds ne 170mm Vengance und auch ohne Angleset. Ich bin nich so der Steilklippenfanatiker  Da reicht ein Einstellbereich von 65-66° voll aus. Kanns mir aber gut vorstellen wie man so seine Vorlieben mit der Zeit bekommt.


----------



## NoStyle (31. Oktober 2012)

Sooo, bisschen Stöffchen für die Fanboyz ... 

Das Rune auf der Vorseite ist ja eines, wenn nicht das erste customer-owned-Rune auf der Welt. Andere Aufbauten dürften zügig folgen, deshalb hier mal der Thread auf mtbr.com wo die meisten aufschlagen werden:

*Banshee Rune V2 Build Thread*

Gewichte, Optiken, Aufbau-Inspirationen dürften sich hier zukünftig finden lassen.


----------



## trailterror (31. Oktober 2012)

Mit dem neuen rune hat banshee echt ein heisses eisen im feuer


----------



## NoStyle (1. November 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mit dem neuen rune hat banshee echt ein heisses eisen im feuer


Das denke ich auch! Wenn Nicolai das ION-16 und Carver das IBC-Bike finalisiert haben, kommen noch zwei weitere heisse Eisen hinzu. Gute Zeiten für die Enduristen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. November 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch! Wenn Nicolai das ION-16 und Carver das IBC-Bike finalisiert haben, kommen noch zwei weitere heisse Eisen hinzu. Gute Zeiten für die Enduristen




Allerdings wird das RUNE dann mit Abstand das "dickste" von den dreien sein...


----------



## NoStyle (1. November 2012)

Optisch wirkt das Rune ziemlich "dick", in der Tat. Sieht für mich eher aus wie ein fetter Bikepark-Freerider als ein Trail/AM Bike -> Geschmacksache, mir gefällts! 

Gewichtstechnisch "dick" würde ich mal abwarten. In L mit Fox CTD wiegt der Rahmen angeblich 3,6 kg, ohne Dämpfer dann ca. 3,2 bis 3,4 kg, je nach Größe und Oberflächenfinish. Das ist, ohne Dämpfer, auf Nicolai Helius AM oder Liteville 601 Niveau und schön in der Mitte zwischen Specialized Enduro (etwas über 3 kg) und Trek Slash (3,5 kg) oder Commencal Meta SX (3,6 kg). 

Ist also weder "Superleicht" noch "Sackschwer"! Wer Banshee etwas kennt weiss doch sowieso um deren anders gelagerte Prioritäten.

Keine Ahnung was das Carver wiegen wird, habe ich mich schon lange nicht mehr mit beschäftigt. Das ION-16 ist noch nicht final - mit dickerem Unterrohr und den viel vermissten Gussets wird das sicher nicht deutlich leichter werden, vermute ich mal ...


----------



## trailterror (1. November 2012)

So dick siehts doch gar net aus 

Hinterbau ist nicht gerade "dezent"

Alles in allem aber sehr gelungen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. November 2012)

Hier weitere Eindrücke von "Europas erstem" RUNE v2 in freier Wildbahn

http://mpora.de/videos/AAdb6lnlfrwk


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. November 2012)

Ich warte mit einer derart abartigen Vorfreude auf mein Rune, dass ich's kaum mehr aushalte!  Die letzten Teile (Steuersatz, Speichen) kommen am Montag an. Dann fehlt echt nur noch der Rahmen. Gewicht wird auch mit ordentlichen Reifen (MM 2,5 und High Roller Exo 2,4) noch knapp unter 15kg sein. Natürlich 2fach vorne (will ja treten und nicht nur schieben *g*). Arrrrrr! Das wird ein goldener Winter!


----------



## MalcolmX (6. November 2012)




----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. November 2012)

Seeeehr schick.......und auf edles Leder gebettet....

Das riecht doch nach ein paar spannenden Aufbau-Tagen....

Wofür genau sind noch mal die Komponenten im letzten Bild? Standard-Erstzdropouts für links und rechts oder 650B-Teile?


----------



## MalcolmX (6. November 2012)

der aufbau muss leider noch bis zum wochenende warten, oder sogar bis anfang kommender woche... ich muss noch das remedy von meinem mitbewohner ausschlachten weil der steuersatz von da kommt, und mein mitbewohner ist auf urlaub.
(mitbewohner kriegt ein angleset)

die letzten dropouts sind für 26" 142x12mm... hab ich mir gleich dazugenommen...

edles leder... hihi... 20+X jahre


----------



## NoStyle (6. November 2012)

Glückwunsch Malcolm, habs gerade schon auf mtbr gesehen! 
Das ist ein wirklich wunderschöner Rahmen das Rune. 
Dann müsste dem Grazer sein blauer Bomber ja auch zügig kommen! 
Apropo Aufbau: Fährst Du mit Umwerfer vorne oder 1-fach? So richtig blicke ich durch die Umwerfer noch nicht durch, zumindest bei Shimano ...

PS: Sind eigentlich wieder so Goodys wie Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme, Ersatzschaltauge etc. dabei?

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## MalcolmX (6. November 2012)

ich werde wieder mit 1-fach führung fahren... der grazer tourer muss noch circa 3 wochen warten, meiner ist per luftpost direkt aus taiwan gekommen 

goodies sind natürlich dabei... alle genannten...

problem dabei: die banshee sattelstützen sind immer etwas untermaßig... also nicht wundern wenn man den rahmen kriegt, und die stütze wackelt ein wenig darin... das liegt daran dass die stütze nur knapp unter 30,8mm hat, also mehr als 1/10 mm untermaßig... 

also imho ist die stütze zum vergessen, und die sattelklemme ist von der ganz billigen sorte...

ersatzschaltauge ist nur beim schnellspannerkit dabei, beim 142x12mm kit ist keines dabei... das beim 142mm kit ist identisch mit dem vom legend...

und vergiss die shimano umwerfer, S3 standard ist ein SRAM kind, und daher würde ich einfach nen SRAM umwerfer nehmen... E-Type ohne platte sollte theoretisch auch gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (6. November 2012)

Danke für die Info! Ui, warst Du im Replacement/Upgrade-Programm?

Bei den "alten" Rahmen war die Proxy-Stütze eigentlich sehr fein, leichter als ne Thomson und die Klemmung nicht ganz unähnlich und gut. Eventuell ist dann der Zulieferer gewechselt worden ...

Ok, habe ebenfalls 142x12 für jeweils 26 Zoll und 650B, dann ist da keines dabei.

Umwerfer werde ich wohl auch zu Sram greifen, da ich bei Shimano den Unterschied zwischen Direct-Lowmount und E-Type ohne Platte nicht erkenne?!? Gottseidank ist bei den Triggern das Übersetzungsverhältniss gleich, sonst wärs doof ...


----------



## MalcolmX (6. November 2012)

wird schon klappen mit dem umwerfer...

@stütze: ist immernoch die proxy... und meine erste (2008) war genauso untermaßig wie die jetzt mitgelieferte... (beide genau 30,8mm an der dicksten stelle, und 30,77 an der schmalsten...)
gewicht ist eh gut (260gr bei 400mm länge)


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. November 2012)

Nachdem ich mir versehentlich einen direct mount Umwerfer gekauft habe (muss i h irgendwann zurück senden), habe ich jetzt einen XT e-Type für 2fach gekauft. Wird schon passen... 

Malcolmx, ich freu mich schon drauf wenn deines fertig ist! Bin gespannt auf deine Erfahrungen. 

Mein Aufbau, falls es wen interessiert

Bremse Slx 2013
Scheiben ICE tec
XT kurbel
Workscomponents 1,5° flacher zs44/zs56
XTschalt zeug und Antrieb (22/32 11/32)
Syntace 30mm vorbau
P6 Alu Stütze 
Vector carbon 740 12°
Superstarcomponents Pedale (nano) 
Syntace griffe
Flow EX mit super Competition Speichen, hope Pro2 vorne und xt hinten
Muddy Mary 2,5 Trailstar vorn
High Roller 2 Exo 2,4 hinten
Standard Schläuche mit einigen Flicken  
Sollte sich bei meinem blauen L mit sub 15kg nur mit beten ausgehen. Macht nix!


----------



## Frog (7. November 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir versehentlich einen direct mount Umwerfer gekauft habe (muss i h irgendwann zurück senden), habe ich jetzt einen XT e-Type für 2fach gekauft. Wird schon passen...
> 
> Malcolmx, ich freu mich schon drauf wenn deines fertig ist! Bin gespannt auf deine Erfahrungen.
> 
> ...



und welchen E-typ ? Nr.!

MNoch habe ich nichts bestellt; werde auch 9-Fach antrieb fahren (hinten aber 11-34)
Die SLX 2013; kann man da die Schraube für die Belagsverstellung nachrüsten?


----------



## MalcolmX (7. November 2012)

ich wiess nur dass sie identisch mit der 2012er version ist... also vermutlich nein... aber egal, die bremse funktioniert einfach, auch ohne schräubchen und zeugs...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. November 2012)

Mal ne blöde Frage....gibt es einen Grund warum alle "hoffen" dass ihre Shimano Umwerfer funktionieren, während das bei SRAM sicher ist?
Gibt es eine SRAM-Allergie im Thread oder warum gehen alle auf Shimano?


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. November 2012)

Mir ist das SRAM Ding einfach zu teuer. XT e-type für zweifach wird schon passen.... Wenn nicht, bin ich selber schuld. Mir sind die verschiedenen Typen der Umwerfer bei SRAM dermaßen auf den Wecker gegangen (wollte mich nicht ewig damit beschaftigen) dass ich einfach xt gekauft habe. Soll ja laut banshee funktionieren.  

Ansonsten fahre ich am neuen Bike 10 fach, jedoch nur wegen shadow plus. SRAM habe ich dann doch nicht genommen, weil ich Ispec fahren möchte.


----------



## NoStyle (7. November 2012)

Als SRAM noch Fichtel & Sachs war bin ich deren Komponenten gerne gefahren. Irgendwann mal früher auf Shimano gewechselt und dabei geblieben, aus ganz einfachen Gründen: Funktioniert über Jahre, ist günstiger und sieht schöner aus. SRAM-Jünger werden das natürlich für sich in Anspruch nehmen. Ist bestimmt beides toll und Glaubensfrage - ich bin mit Shimano seit Jahrzehnten hochzufrieden.

Wenn Shimano, dann hat Keith den XTR FD M985-E2 empfohlen. Das Ding als XT E-Type dürfte auch gehen.


----------



## MalcolmX (7. November 2012)

ich fahr am enduro shimano, am downhiller und am 29er hardtail sram... kurbel aber immer shimano... beides gut, haltbarkeit auch jeweils bei beiden gut... shadow plus hat jedoch was... ist mir aber schnuppe, da ich eh eine LG1 führung fahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. November 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> (...) Funktioniert über Jahre, ist günstiger und sieht schöner aus. (...).



Pfffff..........immer diese Fanboys....hast schon recht, die Shimano-Umwerfer sind vieeeel schöner und vieeeel günstiger....
Ich finde meinen MK II Reifen auch vieeeel schöner als alle anderen....


----------



## Dakeyras (7. November 2012)

kleine Frage: gibts irgendwo schon Bilder vom Spitfire V2 Rahmen in freier Wildbahn?

bei mountainbikes.net gibts den lt HP schon ab Lager, aber Banshee hat es irgendwie immer nocht nicht geschafft die eigene Seite upzudaten bzw ist dort noch das V1 zu sehen...


----------



## NoStyle (7. November 2012)

Die Spitfire dürften aktuell gerade beim Schweißen oder Heat-Threating sein, vielleicht auch schon fertig verpackt für den Transport - who knows. Jedenfalls ist noch keines ausgeliefert, deshalb noch kein HP-Update oder Bilder von fertigen Rahmen oder Bikes ...


----------



## Dakeyras (7. November 2012)

na dann shame on mountainbikes.net. hatte mich schon gewundert...

danke für die info!


----------



## MalcolmX (7. November 2012)

die mountainbikes.net lagerstandsanzeige lügt wohl... ein monat dauert es minimum noch... regulär sind die runes ja auch noch lange nicht ausgeliefert...


----------



## MalcolmX (9. November 2012)

tätätätä

morgen geh ich spielen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (10. November 2012)

gefällt mir sehr gut, so ein rune v2 würde sich in meinem keller auch gut machen


----------



## trailterror (10. November 2012)

Super!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. November 2012)

NICE!...

Ich persönlich würde vorne auch Luft verbauen und ne leichtere Kurbel montieren - aber das kommt vielleicht noch, so wie ich das verstanden habe sind die Parts ja 1:1 vom alten RUNE.
Der Sattel ist recht weit vorne?!


----------



## san_andreas (10. November 2012)

Sehr schön ! Aber was ist mit dem Sattel los ? Rahmen zu lang ?


----------



## NoStyle (10. November 2012)

Lasst den Burschen erstmal damit spielen (auch an der Sattelposition), damit er auch schön artig berichten kann ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. November 2012)

Sattel und Stütze sind laut Bikeboard nur für Montagezwecke drin, so wie ich das verstanden habe. 

Ich wäre gerne heute dabei gewesen beim Testen. Ah, ich fr u mich immer mehr auf meinen blauen Flitzer.


----------



## MalcolmX (12. November 2012)

ja, das ist meine Montagestütze... ich verwende auf 2 Bikes dieselbe Kindshock Teleskopstütze...
@ Kurbel: die ist so leicht, weniger geht kaum... 740gr. mit Kettenblatt und Innenlager, samt Kettenblattschrauben... die aktuelle XT ist um 10Gr leichter, also nicht der Rede wert, und mir gefällt die SLX auch...
Ne Luftgabel will ich eher nicht, bringt auch kaum Gewichtsvorteil (250Gr circa) aber meine Lyrik klackert neuerdings komisch, die muss ich aufmachen... mal sehen ob da was gröberes ist...
Pedale haben Potential zum Gewicht sparen (die jetzigen haben knapp 450Gr) aber erst wenn sie erledigt sind, und der Vorbau... werde mir ws. einen 50mm Vorbau dranschrauben (Renthal würde mir gefallen) statt dem 40mm Holzfeller...sollte auch 60-70Gr sparen...


Berichten, naja... was soll ich sagen...
es fährt sich so wie erwartet, bergauf muss man immer noch selber treten, den kurzen Hinterbau merkt man beim Wheeliefahren etc. natürlich. Bergauf verhält es sich sehr schön neutral, auch bei kurzen technischen Stichen, bzw. im Wiegetritt...
Bergab muss ich mich erst an die geänderte Geometrie gewöhnen. Steile echnische Sachen sind erwartungsgemäß herrlich (flacher Lenkwinkel, viel Bewegungsfreiheit, neidriges Tretlager) aber um es schnell richtig fliegen zu lassen, lag am Wochenende tw. zuviel Laub. Ich ahb ehrlcih gesagt vor lauter rutschen beim schnellfahren nicht wirklcih gemerkt, wie sich das Rad bei all dem verhält... wobei imho längere Hinterbauten in dieser Hinsicht fehlerverzeihender sind, und die Bikes sich leichter wieder fangen lassen...

Das Teil lässt sich verblüffend einfach abziehen bei kleinen Kuppen udgl. und lädt zum Spielen ein (Kuhlen durchsurfen, Wurzeln als Absprung zum abziehen, etc...)

Steifigkeit merkt man beim fahren positiv... das Teil reagiert schon ziemlich messerscharf.
Der CTD geht sehr gut, die Descent Stellung hat mir aber zuwenig Druckstufe... zumindest für die Hometrails... bin die ganze Zeit in der Trail stellung gefahren...
Bergauf geht nun mit voll ausgefahrener Gabel sehr gut, ohne absenken. Beim alten Rune wars mit absenken doch komfortabler... vielleicht ersetze ich die U-Turn Feder bei der Lyrik durch eine fixe 170mm Feder.
Dämpfer könnte am Ende eine Spur progressiver sein... aber das muss ich noch beobachten... notfalls muss man hald die Luftkammer eine Spur verkleinern...
Ich werde noch die flachste Stellung probieren... bei 170mm Gabel ist die mittlere Stellung noch nicht wirklich tief bzgl. Tretlager... gerade angenehm...
So, nächstes Wochenende gibts genaueres... dann werden auch ein paar richtige Trails und ein bisschen mehr Airtime dabeisein... so das Wetter mitspielt... aber soweit ich das bisher beurteilen kann, verhält sich das Teil ziemich neutral und schön in der Luft...


----------



## NoStyle (12. November 2012)

Danke Malcolm für den ersten Bericht! Deckt sich ja prima mit den ersten, sehr positiven Eindrücken auf mtbr.com. 
Was mir gut gefällt ist die Tatsache, dass man bei Sprüngen nicht im Federweg versackt! Scheint wohl der gute Mix aus KS-Link und entsprechend progressiver Kennlinie zu sein - das habe ich bei anderen Short-Link-Bikes eher negativ in Erinnerung. Auf die Geo muss man sich vermutlich ein wenig eingrooven, hört sich insgesamt aber durchaus nach sehr verspieltem Handling an - und das bei den ordentlich angewachsenen Radständen - klasse!

Macht echt Bock auf das Spitfire.

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß natürlich mit dem Gerät 
NoStyle


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. November 2012)

@MalcomX

Könntest Du bitte mal die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze beim RUNE messen!? Also Oberkante Sattelrohr bis Unterkante Oberrohr.

Dankeeee


----------



## pogorausch (12. November 2012)

kann schon einer was zur größe sagen.....was nehme ich denn jetzt bei 180cm Körpergröße M oder L.....AARRRHHH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (12. November 2012)

Größe ist immer schwierig und ne persönliche Sache. Ich habe mich mehrfach neu gemessen und bin auf folgende Werte gekommen: Größe 180-181 cm, Schrittlänge 85-86 cm. Für das Spitfire habe ich mich, nach langem hin und her, für M entschieden, da mir L etwas zu lang (Radstand) und vorallem zu hoch (Sitzrohr) erschien und man selbiges nicht kürzen kann. Beim Rune würde ich widerwillig auf M gehen, da es bezüglich des effektiven Oberrohrs minimal kürzer als das Wildcard ist, in L hätte ich dasselbe Problem wie beim Spitfire - spätestens bei der Sitzrohrhöhe wäre ich nicht glücklich ... 
Ich bin allerdings jemand der 1.) sehr viel Wert auf reichlich Überstandshöhe legt und 2.) bei einem Do-it-All-Bike lieber auf die etwas kompaktere Variante, zugunsten der Wendigkeit und Verspieltheit, zurückgreift. Der Radstand wird bei mir mit 650B und Winkelsteuersatz auch etwas anwachsen (ca. 2 cm).


----------



## Cam-man (12. November 2012)

bei 180cm definitiv M... wenns bei mir mal was wird wärs auch M bei 1,85
mag mein M wildcard einfach genau so vom oberrohr und @NoStyle: der reach ist dafür ja länger als am wildcard


----------



## NoStyle (12. November 2012)

Möchte nur bedingt für das Rune sprechen, aber genau: Das Spitfire in M ist alles in allem etwas länger als ein Wildcard in M (Oberrohr, Radstand), besonders was den Reach betrifft. Theoretisch wäre es schön wenn das Spitty 10-15 mm länger wäre, aber wer weiss ... gerade ein Trailbike hätte ich gerne noch agil und handlich.


----------



## Frog (13. November 2012)

Ich habe das Rune noch nicht, aber in L bestellt. Der Grund! Habe immer mit 181cm Rahmen in M gefahren, es hat funktioniert mit 65 bis 90er Vorbauten und dem Rahmen entsprechenden mit sehr angenehmen 43-46er Sattelstützlängen.
Nun bin ich die letzten 2,5 Jahren erst auf einem Pivot Firebird und zuletzt auf einem Spezi Enduro Gefahren ( beide M )! Mit beiden bin ich gut zurecht gekommen, aber jeder sagte zu mir das ich sehr gedrungen auf den Bikes sitzen würde. Bin dann mal ein 2006 Spezi Enduro und 2011 S-Works Endruro in L Gefahren, jeweils mit 40 er Vorbau. Das hat Super funktioniert!

Werde aber trotzdem einen 30er Vorbau montieren! Einzig was mich stört, ist das 470 er Sattelrohr. Hätte ruhige 1-2 cm kürzer sein können.

Wenn der Rahmen doch zu gross ist....wird der halt wieder verkauft!

Hoff nur, dass bald de Rahmen in Deutschland ausgeliefert werden, mein Spezi ist schon lang verkauft!


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. November 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Größe ist immer schwierig und ne persönliche Sache. Ich habe mich mehrfach neu gemessen und bin auf folgende Werte gekommen: Größe 180-181 cm, Schrittlänge 85-86 cm. Für das Spitfire habe ich mich, nach langem hin und her, für M entschieden, da mir L etwas zu lang (Radstand) und vorallem zu hoch (Sitzrohr) erschien und man selbiges nicht kürzen kann. Beim Rune würde ich widerwillig auf M gehen, da es bezüglich des effektiven Oberrohrs minimal kürzer als das Wildcard ist, in L hätte ich dasselbe Problem wie beim Spitfire - spätestens bei der Sitzrohrhöhe wäre ich nicht glücklich ...
> Ich bin allerdings jemand der 1.) sehr viel Wert auf reichlich Überstandshöhe legt und 2.) bei einem Do-it-All-Bike lieber auf die etwas kompaktere Variante, zugunsten der Wendigkeit und Verspieltheit, zurückgreift. Der Radstand wird bei mir mit 650B und Winkelsteuersatz auch etwas anwachsen (ca. 2 cm).




Und ich bin draufgekommen, daß ich bei 180cm einfach L fahren will. Die länge ist einfach herrlich! Mit dem 45er Megaforce passt mir mein L 301 wie angegossen. Das Rune ist mit 30er Vorbau dann fast exakt gleich lang. Das 47cm Sattelrohr ist zwar nicht ganz perfekt, aber die Länge möchte ich nicht missen - daher wird es ein L! Nachdem mein 301 ein 46er Sattelrohr hat und die Superlock klemme durch den Gummi 1cm auftragt, kommt's eh auf's Gleice...


----------



## MalcolmX (13. November 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> @MalcomX
> 
> Könntest Du bitte mal die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze beim RUNE messen!? Also Oberkante Sattelrohr bis Unterkante Oberrohr.
> 
> Dankeeee



ja mach ich...
ich mach mir da aber nicht zu viele gedanken... ich sitz ja nur bergauf auf dem sattel, und die ISO rahmentests sind auf 80mm einstecktiefe normiert...

ich schätze, bis zur unterkante oberrohr sind es wohl schon so 14-15cm... kann ich am abend messen...
meine sattelstütze steckt 13cm drinnen voll ausgezogen (kindshock supernatural mit insgesamt 435mm länge, 150mm hub)


----------



## NoStyle (13. November 2012)

Wie gesagt: Auf dem Papier hätte ich bezüglich der effektiven Oberrohrlänge auch lieber 60,X cm. Vorbauten fahre ich schon seit Ewigkeiten maximal 50 mm. Als Fan flacher Lenkwinkel wächst der Radstand aber dann schnell auf 118 bis 120 cm - das kann ich mir gut für nen Downhiller vorstellen, aber nicht für ein Trailbike bei meiner Größe. Ausserdem: Der Reach wächst auch signifikant an, zwischen 2 cm bei M und 4 cm bei L. Das ist zum Pedallieren bestimmt super, aber ich möchte mich auch nicht übermäßig strecken um hinter den Sattel zu kommen. Gerade bei steilen technischen Sachen ist mir schnell der Sattel im Weg und zermöbelt Gemächt und die Innenseite meiner Oberschenkel. Da habe ich lieber eine eher aufrechtere Sitzposition, dafür volle Bewegungsfreiheit auf dem Bike, dank kürzerem Sitzrohr - gefühlt BMXish - diesbezüglich ist das Wildcard einfach die Steilvorlage schlechthin ... 

Aber wie immer: Ganz persönliche Vorlieben. 
Dazu vergleichen wir hier unbewusst Rune mit Spitfire, dessen Rahmen in M länger als das Rune ist. Beim Rune müsste ich um eine Sonderanfertigung betteln! 
Und da ich in den letzten 24 Jahren um 3 bis 4 cm "geschrumpft" bin, passt M dann zukünftig auch immer besser, je älter ich werde ...


----------



## berkel (13. November 2012)

Die Mindesteinstecktiefe bis Unterkante Oberrohr gilt auch nur für Rahmen ohne Verstärkungsstrebe. Bei Endurorahmen mit tiefem Oberrohr wäre sonst das längere Sitzrohr bei den großen Rahmengößen gar nicht nutzbar.
Üblicherweise sollten mindestens ca. 10cm eingesteckt sein. Hängt auch davon ab, wie weit die Stütze ausgezogen ist (Hebelarm).


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. November 2012)

berkel schrieb:


> Die Mindesteinstecktiefe bis Unterkante Oberrohr gilt auch nur für Rahmen ohne Verstärkungsstrebe. Bei Endurorahmen mit tiefem Oberrohr wäre sonst das längere Sitzrohr bei den großen Rahmengößen gar nicht nutzbar.
> Üblicherweise sollten mindestens ca. 10cm eingesteckt sein. Hängt auch davon ab, wie weit die Stütze ausgezogen ist (Hebelarm).




Beim Helius AM in L beträgt die offizielle Mindesteinstecktiefe z.B. 16cm
Und das hat die Verstärkung/Gussets am Rohr...

Beim Wildcard wird dieser Richtwert mit Unterkante Oberrohr auch empfohlen und da sind es 11cm!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (13. November 2012)

Das Helius ist ja ein typisches Beispiel für einen Rahmen bei dem das Oberrohr bei jeder Größe auf gleicher Höhe liegt und nur das Sitzrohr länger wird. Wenn man die Sattelstütze aber immer bis Unterkante Oberrohr einstecken müsste, würde das längere Sitzrohr ja nichts nutzen, weil der max. Auszug bei allen Rahmengrößen gleich wäre. Gibt irgendwie keinen Sinn.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. November 2012)

berkel schrieb:


> Das Helius ist ja ein typisches Beispiel für einen Rahmen bei dem das Oberrohr bei jeder Größe auf gleicher Höhe liegt und nur das Sitzrohr länger wird. Wenn man die Sattelstütze aber immer bis Unterkante Oberrohr einstecken müsste, würde das längere Sitzrohr ja nichts nutzen, weil der max. Auszug bei allen Rahmengrößen gleich wäre. Gibt irgendwie keinen Sinn.




Ich kann Dir folgen und Du hast schon recht, allerdings macht es noch einen Unterschied, ob meine Gravity Dropper beim Wildcard direkt knapp überm Oberrohr aus dem Sattelrohr (40cm) kommt und 32cm "frei" liegt oder ob mit einem längeren Sattelrohr (z.B. 46cm) noch 6cm zusätzliche "Führung" und Halt da ist. Im Moment hab ich da etwas Respekt, weil ich befürchte beim Wheelie könnte diese abbrechen...

Übrigens variiert der Standover und somit auch die OR-Höhe beim Helius sehr wohl zwischen 726mm (x-small) und 763mm (X-Large)


----------



## MalcolmX (13. November 2012)

also, extra für dich bin ich heute früher von der Arbeit heim... (mit Nightriden hats natürlich nix zu tun ).
Jedenfalls fängt das Oberrohr ungefähr 11cm unter der OK Sitzrohr an, und geht bis zu 16cm... ist relativ hoch ovalisiert...

also 13cm einstecktiefe würde ich als völlig legetim sehen... mitten im oberrohr.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. November 2012)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> also, extra für dich bin ich heute früher von der Arbeit heim... (mit Nightriden hats natürlich nix zu tun ).
> Jedenfalls fängt das Oberrohr ungefähr 11cm unter der OK Sitzrohr an, und geht bis zu 16cm... ist relativ hoch ovalisiert...
> 
> also 13cm einstecktiefe würde ich als völlig legetim sehen... mitten im oberrohr.




Das is aber lieb von Dir, hoffentlich gibts kein Ärger mit dem Chef - es sei denn der fährt gleich mit...

13cm is prima, dann guckt meine 450er GD genau wie beim WC noch 32cm raus. Nur dass ich insgesamt 7cm mehr Länge habe und auch auf ne 420er Reverb oder 425er Spezi CP wechseln könnte...


----------



## MalcolmX (13. November 2012)

Jedenfalls war ich heute nochmal fahren... Sattel etwas nach vorne geneigt, und 5mm vor verschoben-->steil bergauf geht das V2 Rune mit ausgefahrener Gabel eigentllich gleich gut wie das alte Rune V1 mit abgesenkter Gabel.

Ich dachte immer, dass ist ein Klischee, aber mit dem neuen Bike würde ich eine Absenkung wirklich nicht vermissen...

Sonst war es heute rutschig, nass, mit viel modrigem Laub. Das Bike tracked ausgezeichnet unter diesen Bedingungen, vermittelt sehr viel Sicherheit, und man merkt die andere Gewichtsverteilung super... mir taugt das Bike mit jeder Fahrt mehr... mit dem Fox Dämpfer bin ich noch nicht zu 100& sicher...


----------



## NoStyle (13. November 2012)

Ich glaube mit den Fox-CTD-Teilen muss man sich wohl ausführlicher beschäftigen, das wird mir mit dem Double Barrel nicht viel anders gehen ...
Klingt alles sehr vielversprechend und macht immer mehr Laune auf das Spitfire.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (13. November 2012)

naja ich kann mir vorstellen dass der auch mehr als bisher 6-7 Stunden in Summe braucht, um sich einzufahren... falls es sowas wie Einfahren heutzutage noch gibt, keine Ahnung...

die presettings der druckstufe sind aber durchaus ganz gut gelungen... und ich muss mich erst mit dem luftdruck spielen.
Zugstufe ist auch feinfühlig verstellbar, und ich bin in der mitte der einstellskala circa, was auch immer gut ist. und er sackt nicht weg udgl...

bin aber etwas Fox RC4 vewöhnt, von meinem alten Rune UND von meinem Legend...

ich muss aber zugeben, dass cih eher so der set and forget typ bin... trotzdem aber sehr gerne rumtüftle... also einmal etwas zeit investieren bis es halbwegs passt, danach zumeist nur zugstufe an die temperaturen anpassen...


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. November 2012)

@MalcolmX
Da geht es mir genau gleich. Ich nehme mir anfangs gerne einmal Zeit für das Setup, verliere aber dann wenn ich denke es passt die Lust daran. Aus dem Grund käme der DB Air für mich nicht in Frage. Ich hätte ständig das Gefühl das Optimum rausholen zu müssen - was mir einfach zu blöd wäre am Trail. 

Viel Spaß noch weiterhin!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. November 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @_MalcolmX_
> Da geht es mir genau gleich. Ich nehme mir anfangs gerne einmal Zeit für das Setup, verliere aber dann wenn ich denke es passt die Lust daran. Aus dem Grund käme der DB Air für mich nicht in Frage. Ich hätte ständig das Gefühl das Optimum rausholen zu müssen - was mir einfach zu blöd wäre am Trail.
> 
> Viel Spaß noch weiterhin!




Meiner Meinung nach sind die beiden Dämpfer einfach grundverschieden und für ebenso unterschiedliche Einsätze gedacht.
Der FOX mehr für die AM/Trail-Fraktion und der Double Bubble für die Enduro/FR/DH Fraktion. Den Dämpfer nur dahingehend auszuwählen welcher einfacher einzustellen ist, halte ich für albern...


----------



## MalcolmX (14. November 2012)

da täuschst du dich imho... sicher ist der dbair noch eine spur leistungsfähiger, aber gerade bei endurorennen udgl. sieht man ziemlich viele leute mit fox float, rp2, rp23 und den versch. varianten.

natürlich, der DBair ist jetzt auch nicht sooo kompliziert zum abstimmen... aber alleine die 2 verschiedenen zugstufen überfordern viele leute...

der dämpfer, das ist meine bescheidene meinung, macht, gut eingestellt, weniger am gesamtcharakter des bikes aus als die reifenwahl, oder der unterschied stahlfedergabel vs. luftgabel... mit der meinung bin cih mir eigentlich verdammt sicher...

und bergauf ist das schnelle umstellen beim fox auf viel druckstufe schon fein...
mal ehrlich, wer wird beim dbair das werkzeug zücken und die lowspeeddruckstufe 10 clicks zudrehen?


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. November 2012)

Ich sehe das wie der Malcolmx. Wenn ich mir anschaue wie gut das Pitch meiner Freundin mit dem Rp2 geht, wird das Rune mit dem ctd eine Waffe. Da denke ich über einen DB Air garnicht nach. Wozu...? 
Außerdem bin ich vom 301 nicht gerade verwöhnt.


----------



## ewoq (14. November 2012)

das graue keronite ding muss ich definitiv bei gelgenheit durch ein schwarzes ersetzen ...


----------



## NoStyle (14. November 2012)

Wow, top Legend! 
Wäre auch geil wenn die Standrohre in der roten Rahmenfarbe wären, plus schwarze Decal-Typo mit weißer Outline 

Zur Leistungsfähigkeit diverser Luftdämpfer kann ich mangels Erfahrung nicht viel sagen. Benutzt Ihr denn die CTD-Einstellungen bzw. stellt Ihr jedesmal um? 
Ich nutze sowas ehrlich gesagt nicht, habe Lockout noch nie vermisst und die Travelung der Gabel ist eher Geometrie- oder Federwegs-Feintuning anstatt Kletterhilfe. Darauf würde ich zukünftig auch durchaus verzichten wollen, wenn möglich.
Ich habe an der Dämpfung auch nur solange eingestellt, bis es in jeder Lebenslage für mich gut gepasst hat. Dank moderner Technik vertraue ich auf antriebsneutrale Kinematiken - deshalb auch meine Entscheidung für den Dubble Bubble Air - in der Hoffnung auf "Set & Forget" ...


----------



## berkel (14. November 2012)

Ich benutze den Lockout an meinem Spitfire auch nur selten, wenn ich mal länger im Wiegetritt bergauf fahre, aber meist vergesse ich dann ihn bergab wieder auszuschalten. Das alte Spitfire hat allerdings sehr viel Antisquat und da wippt es im Wiegetritt dann doch spürbar (Hinterbau federt im Gegensatz zu neutral ausgelegten Kinematiken aus statt ein, daher fühlt sich das Wippen anders an). Im Sitzen ist alles ok.
Die neuen KS-Link Rahmen sollen ja lt. Keith deutlich weniger Antisquat haben und dann sollte der Lockout gänzlich überflüssig sein. Bin mal gespannt wie das bei meinem Prime sein wird.

 @ewoq
Schickes Legend! Ich habe hier den gleichen Rahmen rum liegen , sollte ich mal aufbauen, auch wenn ich dieses Jahr keine Verwendung mehr dafür habe.
Warum hast du denn ein Keronite Casting?


----------



## ewoq (14. November 2012)

die 13er worldcup gibt es aktuell nur so


----------



## der freed (14. November 2012)

ab Dezember meiner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (15. November 2012)

Glückwunsch und herzlich Willkommen freed 
Fotos, Erfahrungsberichte, Du weisst schon ... her damit und alles hier rein. 

Ich glaube, nächstes Jahr ist hier im Thread ganz gut was los ...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (15. November 2012)

gibt´s das rune jezt auch in gelb? hab da in einem US-forum mal was gelesen wo auch Mr. K.S. davon gesprochen hat....


----------



## der freed (15. November 2012)

Aufbau bilder kommen sobald der Rahmen da ist, geplant ist allerdings komplett xt - schwarz - zweifach - inklusive bremsen, RS Revelation und ZTR Flow Felgen....der rest ist noch offen! Aber ich freue mich riesig 

ist das Prime


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. November 2012)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> gibt´s das rune jezt auch in gelb? hab da in einem US-forum mal was gelesen wo auch Mr. K.S. davon gesprochen hat....




Blau wird in der zweiten Charge durch gelb ersetzt soweit ich weiß....


----------



## pogorausch (15. November 2012)

hoffentlich das gelb wie bei denn Prototypen bzw. Team Rahmen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. November 2012)

pogorausch schrieb:


> hoffentlich das gelb wie bei denn Prototypen bzw. Team Rahmen



Ich würde vermuten, dass es nicht mehrere gelb geben wird, also wohl so wie das Prime?!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (15. November 2012)

keith hatte dazu gemeint, dass es das gleiche gelb wie der proto wird!

- hmm, aber vllt. ja dann doch blau, da die dann etwas seltener werden sollten.... ????
aber geil is des gelb schon...

gibt´s zu "2. charge" auch temporäre Angaben???


----------



## Brainspiller (16. November 2012)

Das Gelb wird das des Prototypen, also neongelb.

Was die 2.Charge angeht:
Die erste ist schon verkauft, die zweite wird in ~1 Monat erwartet.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. November 2012)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Das Gelb wird das des Prototypen, also neongelb.
> 
> Was die 2.Charge angeht:
> Die erste ist schon verkauft, die zweite wird in ~1 Monat erwartet.




Dafür gibts aber noch echt wenig Erfahrungsberichte vom Bike. Außer von MalcomX hier sowie 2 weiteren aus dem mtbr Forum hab ich noch nix zum RUNE gefunden. Wie viele waren denn wohl in der ersten Charge????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (16. November 2012)

vielleicht hab ich auch was falsch verstanden.

Zum Thema blau kam die Antwort dass eventuell noch einer in L aus der ersten Charge verfügbar wäre.
Kann auch sein die erste Charge ist noch unterwegs, jedoch schon vertriebsseitig ausverkauft.

Ich hab nen Raw Rahmen in L bestellt.
Als Lieferzeit wurde mir ~5 Wochen genannt.


----------



## zecke92 (16. November 2012)

Hat doch einen gewissen Reiz:


----------



## zecke92 (16. November 2012)

Wie läd man denn mal vernünftig ein Bild hoch? ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin....


----------



## NoStyle (16. November 2012)

Brainspiller hat Recht. Das Rune (2. Charge) wird Neogelb, ist auch so im MTB-Rider-Produktspezial abgebildet.

Zum Timing: Bitte geduldig sein, die Rahmen kommen bald, müsste aber dann meines Wissens die 1. Charge sein!


----------



## der freed (16. November 2012)

Das Prime kommt wohl in der zweiten Dezember Woche, ist zumindest meine info von everday26! ob das jetzt die 2. charge oder die 42374. charge ist weiss ich auch nicht...!  
Aber ich freue mich wie ein kleines Kind auf Weihnachten...Teile hab ich soweit sogar schon alle zusammen!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. November 2012)

zecke92 schrieb:


> Wie läd man denn mal vernünftig ein Bild hoch? ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin....




1. Entweder auf beliebigen Server hohladen und die komplette URL in die Nachricht eintippen (Button oben "Grafik einfügen").

2. Oder hier in das eigene Album laden und dort über den Button:

*Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML

*den "link" kopieren und dann in Nachricht einfügen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sik_at (20. November 2012)

Weiß jemand vielleicht, ob man das neue Spitfire auch mit 170mm-Gabel fahren kann? Oder wäre das zu viel des Guten? Mit etwas mehr Sag dürfte es ja an sich kein Problem sein.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (20. November 2012)

können tut man ziemlich viel, aber ob´s sinn macht???


----------



## NoStyle (20. November 2012)

Laut Geo-Chart geht eine Gabel bis zu 545 mm Einbauhöhe und ZS-Headset. Wenn die innerhalb dieser Höhe baut dürfte es wohl keine Probleme geben. Wenn nicht würde ich bei Banshee nachfragen - Garantie, Haltbarkeit und so ...
Ich persönlich fände das auch zuviel des Guten bzw. wäre eher was für Rune oder Wildcard.
Irgendwann kommt danach jemand auf die Idee und möchte ne 180er reinbauen, oder ne 170er mit externen Cups. Wenn es dann nicht hält geht natürlich das Geheule wieder los - das braucht kein Mensch ...


----------



## sik_at (20. November 2012)

Ja, wird wohl das Beste sein, ich frage direkt bei Banshee nach. Der Grund für meine Frage: Ich überlege momentan zwischen dem aktuellen Turner 5 Spot und dem Spitfire hin und her. Das Turner kann problemlos mit 170mm gefahren werden, soll sich sogar harmonisch anfühlen.

Das Rune wäre für mich wohl zu viel und zu schwer, ich möchte eher bei 140mm im Heck bleiben. Kommt auch drauf an, was der Spitfire-Rahmen wiegen wird. Falls es zu schwer wird, tendiere ich eher zum Turner. Wobei mir die Geo vom Spitfire schon sehr taugt.


----------



## NoStyle (20. November 2012)

Das Turner 5. Spot ist ein wirklich fantastisches Bike, gar keine Frage! Wirklich leicht ist der Rahmen aber auch nicht, angeblich 3,14 kg mit Fox RP23, aber ohne 142x12 Achse.
 Bist Du wirklich ganz sicher dass das eine Freigabe für 170 mm Gabeln hat?

Das alte Spitfire wog ca. 2,6 kg ohne Dämpfer, das dürfte sich jetzt bei 2,8 bis 3,1 kg einpendeln. Auch nicht leicht, dafür sind 5. Spot und Spitfire definitiv shredderfähig, nur das zählt! Gewicht am Rahmen sparen ist ok - 2x 150-200 Gramm an den Laufrädern gespart haben einen deutlich spürbareren Effekt, meiner Meinung nach.

Aber frag bitte bei Banshee nach! Beim Turner wird so eine hohe Gabel der Geometrie ganz gut tun, wobei dann das Tretlager nochmal höher kommt und der Sitzwinkel sich noch weiter abflacht. Beim Spitfire hättest Du mit 150er oder 160er Gabel eine astreine Geometrie ohne Firlefanz.


----------



## berkel (20. November 2012)

Müssen es denn unbedingt 170mm sein? Ich finde, dass 160mm besser zum Spitfire passen. Ich fahre das alte mit 150mm und dabei nutzt die Gabel setup bedingt sogar nicht mehr als 120mm aus.

PS: Mein altes Spitfire Gr. L, elox wiegt 2.875g ohne Dämpfer. Das neue wird schon wegen der Kugellager etwas schwerer.


----------



## sik_at (20. November 2012)

Das Gewicht vom Turner wird so hinkommen, mein 2010er Modell wiegt 3,1kg mit RP23-Dämpfer. Ob es eine Freigabe hat, weiß ich nicht, aber ich habe schon von mehreren Leuten gelesen, dass sie so gefahren sind. Das Turner hat ja auch eine Freigabe für 160mm mit externer Lagerschale, da sind 170mm mit interner Schale sicher kein Problem. Habe sowieso noch von keinem einzigen Rahmenbruch beim 5 Spot mit neuer Geo (ab 2011) gehört. Der Sitzwinkel würde mir da schon eher Sorgen machen, der ist schon ziemlich grenzwertig.

170mm hätte ich deswegen gerne, weil der neue Rahmen zwei alte Rahmen ersetzen soll. Ich möchte nur noch ein Bike für alles haben, deshalb muss das neue zwischen meinen zwei aktuellen liegen (170/160mm und 150/140mm). Bin draufgekommen, dass ich extrem anspruchsvolle Sachen mit großen Felsblöcken nur selten fahre, dafür ein eigenes Bike haben, ist etwas übertrieben. Und das Servicieren von zwei Bikes nervt (wobei ich noch zwei weitere habe). 160mm wären auch ok, aber falls 170mm machbar sind, wäre das toll.


----------



## Stralov (20. November 2012)

Ich werde das Rune mit 170mm fahren. Beim Spity würd ich auch nicht über die 160mm gehen. Eher maximal 150mm. Wenn dir Gewicht wichtig ist, schätze ich mal, dass du auf Touren aus bist. Aber gebe NoStyle recht, ich würde eher bei den Komponenten Gewicht sparen. Eine 170ger Gabel ist unter Umständen auch noch schwerer als eine 150ger. Wenn es mehr Federweg sein sollen, würd ich dir auch das Rune nahelegen.

*edit* Grade wenn du ein Do-It-All Bike haben willst wäre das Rune sicher noch besser. Stabil und genug Reserven.


----------



## sik_at (20. November 2012)

Achso, ich dachte, das Spitfire ist auf 160mm ausgelegt? Das Problem beim Rune ist: Ich fürchte einfach, dass da mit dem Rune die Spritzigkeit verlorengeht. Bei meinen zwei Bikes ist es momentan so: Das Norco beschleunigt wie ein Güterzug, schluckt aber auch alles, das Turner hingegen ist quicklebendig und verleitet einen förmlich zum Spielen. Diese Eigenschaft möchte auf keinen Fall aufgeben, das ist mir sehr wichtig. Da nehme ich auch leichte Abstriche bei den Reserven in Kauf, schult ja auch die Fahrtechnik. 

Vielleicht muss ich mich doch noch bei anderen Herstellern umsehen, aber spontan fällt mir nichts Vergleichbares ein.

Edit: zum Gabelgewicht: Meine Sektor Coil 150mm wiegt 2kg, meine Lyrik 170mm SoloAir 2,15kg. Das kann ich verschwerzen. Aber hast schon Recht, schwerer ist's auf jeden Fall.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (20. November 2012)

sik_at schrieb:


> 170mm hätte ich deswegen gerne, weil der neue Rahmen zwei alte Rahmen ersetzen soll. Bin draufgekommen, dass ich extrem anspruchsvolle Sachen mit großen Felsblöcken nur selten fahre, dafür ein eigenes Bike haben, ist etwas übertrieben.  160mm wären auch ok, aber falls 170mm machbar sind, wäre das toll.



ist das nicht ein widerspruch? naja, zum glück war des rad fürs grobe kein dh-radl 

also ich würd ne 150er reinstecken und fetsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sik_at (20. November 2012)

Hihi, nach mehrmaligem Durchlesen muss ich dir Recht geben, klingt echt merkwürdig.  Habe mich wohl schlecht ausgedrückt. Ich hätte gerne das "Schluckvermögen" vom Enduro kombiniert mit dem dynamischeren Fahrwerk eines Trailbikes. Da wären für mich 140mm im Heck gerade recht. Vorne hätte ich aber gerne so viel Federweg wie möglich. Man darf ja noch träumen.  Habe jetzt auch Banshee angeschrieben, mal sehen, was die antworten.

Und sorry an alle, dass ich die Galerie mit meiner Kaufberatung zumülle! Falls ich mich für ein Banshee entscheide, werde ich hier ganz, ganz viele Bilder davon posten!


----------



## Stralov (20. November 2012)

Ach... dieser Fred is iwie für alles was Banshee Bikes angeht... hab ich so das Gefühl. Find ich aber gut  ... die Bilderflut kommt hoffentlich bald.
Ich bin auch nur hier gelandet, weils keine 2012er Nukeproof Megas mehr in L gab. Und das Banshee taugt mir einfach mehr als das 2013er Mega. 
Also wenn ich das so lese, denke ich du wirst mit dem Spitfire nix falsch machen. Ob 150 oder 160 ist denke ich nicht so wild. Kommt ja oft auch auf die Gabel und deren Einstellung an, wie gut da der Federweg genutzt wird. 160mm sind laut Katalog empfohlen.


----------



## NoStyle (20. November 2012)

Mal unabhängig von Gewichten:
Ja, ins Spitfire passen Gabeln von 14 bis 16 cm Federweg, war beim V1 auch so. 16 cm Gabeln entsprechen wohl 545 mm A2C zuzüglich ZS, genau danach richtet sich die Geo-Chart. Ist also für solche Gabeln ausgelegt. Ob 17 cm Gabeln passen erfährst Du bestimmt bald von den Jungens. 

Hier mal Zitat von Keith von Gestern zum Spitfire-Fahrverhalten:
_"The spitfire V2 specs will appear on the website when the frames start shipping out. Weight will be a touch heavier than V1, but the frame is stiffer, has more travel, and modilar dropouts dropouts. When production frames are ready we will weigh one and post photo on website ...
In terms of balance, geometry and pedaling efficiency the spitfire V2 feels very similar to the V1 despite the exra 13mm of travel. However the suspension is definitely more supple and controlled when riding ard through rough stuff, and so holding the line is easier and you have noticably more traction when railing round sketchy corners and better control over rocks and roots. The V2 is more playful and easier to pop off things, bunny hop, manual and play around on the trail. The fun factor is turned up to 11!"_



sik_at schrieb:


> ... Ich hätte gerne das "Schluckvermögen" vom Enduro kombiniert mit dem dynamischeren Fahrwerk eines Trailbikes ...


Also wenn Du das mit 160er Forke und der gegebenen Geo am Spitfire nicht erreichst, dann weiss ich auch nicht weiter 

Ach ja, Stralov hats erfasst: Diesen Thread habe ich vor Jahren als DAS Sammelbecken für alles Rund um Banshee erkoren, also auch Meinungs- und Erfahrungsaustausch, Kaufberatung und natürlich gerne auch Bilder. Ist einfach komprimierter und für ein Hersteller-Forum reicht es schlicht nicht und irgendwer müsste das ja auch betreuen. 
Ist auch gut so - eine kleine feine und sehr persönliche Company, dazu einen neuen D-Land-Vertrieb mit gleicher Attitude - Herz watt willste mehr


----------



## böser_wolf (20. November 2012)

ich fah das spity imo mit einer 150sektor +zs
davor hatte ich eine mz all1+zs  verbaut 
mir hatts mit der mz bergab  etwas besser getaugt 
darum wed ich einen extenal cup unten verbauen 

ich denk es kommt auf die einbaulänge an 
170 ist nicht gleich 170


----------



## NoStyle (20. November 2012)

Richtig: 170 ist nicht gleich 170, aber das würde ich mir von Banshee als auch von Turner absegnen lassen ...
Ob "sinnig" oder "unsinnig" muss sik_at für sich herausfinden - Parts und Aufbau sind immer auch persönlicher Geschmack und weniger "richtig" oder "falsch".


----------



## sik_at (21. November 2012)

@ NoStyle: Das Zitat von Keith habe ich auch schon auf mtbr.com gelesen. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass das so stimmt, denn mit 13mm einen lebendigeren Hinterbau zu konstruieren ist sicher nicht leicht.

@ alle anderen: Danke für eure Tipps!

Banshee hat mich auch schon geantwortet, 170mm gehen nicht im Spitfire:

"Hi Anton,The  Banshee Spitfire v2 has a max fork hight of 160mm. anything over that  will void your warranty. If you're looking for a longer travel  all-mountain bike, the Rune V2 can run up to 180mm fork.
Thanks for your interest in Banshee bikes 
Dennis Beare 
Banshee bikes"

Jetzt muss ich überlegen, ob es mir die 10mm mehr wert sind.


----------



## Stralov (21. November 2012)

Ich denk mit 160mm biste voll gut bedient.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (21. November 2012)

haha, der anton aus tirol!!!! ;-)


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (21. November 2012)

wennst deine alte gabel nutzen willst, kannnst die ja evtl traveln!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (21. November 2012)

ich hätte auch noch eine lyrik solo-air rumliegen mit 160mm....?!


----------



## NoStyle (21. November 2012)

Hey sik:
Wenn Du die Gabel auf 16 cm traveln kannst würde ich das machen. Ganz ehrlich: Was man mit 16 cm FW nicht fährt, fährt man auch nicht mit 17 cm - zumindest ich nicht ... 

Meine Meinung: Mit 16 cm vorne und ca. 14 cm im Heck sollte es absolut nichts geben was Dich aufhält! Das wäre auch meine Lieblings-Konfiguration und eine schöner "Zwitter" zwischen klassischem AM und modernem Enduro/FR-Bike. 
Ob 5. Spot oder Spitfire ist so wie die Wahl zwischen "Hammerbraut" oder "Wahnsinnsweib". Da entscheiden, wenn überhaupt, nur minimale Kleinigkeiten oder persönlicher Geschmack. Das 5. Spot war lange ein Traumbike für mich. Die neuen Banshees überzeugen mich aber auf ganzer Line mit Ihren zukunftsorientierten Möglichkeiten wie 650B plus die derbe verstellbare Geometrie - sowas suche ich schon seit Jahren und da war meine Entscheidung schnell gefällt. 

Für Dich zählen vielleicht ganz andere Dinge und genau das musst Du für Dich herausfinden ...


----------



## sik_at (21. November 2012)

@ keinNAMEfrei: Diesen originellen Witz habe ich noch niiie in meinem Leben gehört! 

Traveln steht definitiv im Raum. Habe jetzt ein wenig gesucht und kann eigentlich kaum Rahmen finden, die mir gefallen UND die die meisten meiner Anforderungen erfüllen. Außerdem war ich fleißig und habe mal eine Vergleichstabelle mit den Geos der Bikes erstellt. Was mir etwas Sorgen macht, ist der lange Reach bei Spitfire. Mit einem 40mm-Vorbau ginge es dann aber wieder. Beim Turner sehe ich nur die Winkel als Nachteil, denn ansonsten bin ich überglücklich mit meinem. Wobei beim 2010er 5 Spot ein Works Components Winkelsteuersatz möglich wäre und es wieder konkurrenzfähiger wäre.

Hier mal die Tabelle:






Ich bin 1,73m groß mit 79cm Schrittlänge. Ich müsste mich also beim Spitfire zwischen S und M entscheiden, wobei mir M passender scheint.


----------



## der freed (21. November 2012)

jetzt mal ein kurzer einwurf meiner seite...hast du mal über das Prime nachgedacht oder ist das eher uninteressant weil 29"? nur so eine idee...!


----------



## NoStyle (21. November 2012)

Über den längeren Reach oder Radstand würde ich mir nicht so viele Gedanken machen. Der Reach kommt nur stehend zum tragen und 3 cm führen sicher nicht zur Streckbank. Das, kombiniert mit dem längeren Radstand, sorgt für eine zentriertere Position auf dem Bike, auch sitzend. Dadurch hat man deutlich mehr Kontrolle auf dem Bike, finde ich. Wenn Du M mit kurzem Vorbau kombinieren kannst bist Du auf der sicheren Seite. Ich wäre mit ca. 180 cm auch durchaus gerne ein Kandidat für L, aber mich schrecken da die langen/hohen Sitzrohre.

Winkelsteuersätze? Ja, die kann man überall einbauen, auch in jedes Allerwelts-Allmountain. Ist dann aber nix besonderes mehr, zumal die meisten erst mit -2 Grad dahin kommen wo das Spitfire bereits ist. Ich mags lieber wenn ich das nicht mehr muss. 

Das Prime ist laut den Banshee-Jungs eher ein Rune als ein Spitfire mit 29er Rädern.


----------



## TheMicha (21. November 2012)

Passt dieser Umwerfer fürs Rune V2?
Dual Pull, Top Swing, E-Type (oder muss das ein Direct Mount sein?)
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30337_XT-Umwerfer-E-Type-FD-M785-E-2--10-fach-Modell-2012-.html

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralov (21. November 2012)

Brauchst schon den direct mount. Schau dir den Rahmen nochmal an. da gits keinen Platz für ne Klemmbefestigung.


----------



## der freed (21. November 2012)

Sram S3 Umwerfer passen...! Von Shimano gibts da direkt glaub noch nichts bzw ist oft noch nicht lieferbar, war zumindest die info von CCM als ich mein zeug bestellt habe!


----------



## sik_at (22. November 2012)

@ der_freed: Nein, 29er kommt für mich nicht in Frage.

@ NoStyle: Ja, M kommt mir auch besser vor. Ist dann aber schon merkwürdig, wenn ich mit 1,73m und du mit 1,80m die gleiche Größe fahren. Vielleicht doch S? 

Und ad Winkelsteuersatz: übertrieben gesagt: Wenn ich mir 2000 Euro für einen neuen Rahmen sparen kann, dann ist es schon eine Überlegung wert. Aber mir ist natürlich klar, dass beim Spitfire noch mehr Faktoren mitspielen. Aber ich warte jetzt erstmal sowieso die ersten Fahrberichte vom neuen Spitfire ab und um Weihnachten herum wird dann entschieden.

Habe mir auch mal das Orange Five und das Patriot angeschaut, bin bei der simplen Umlenkung jedoch skeptisch. Hat damit vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## NoStyle (22. November 2012)

Wie hier schon oft gesagt: Rahmengröße ist ne sehr persönliche Sache ...

Ich hatte heute viel zwischendurch mit Keith darüber diskutiert. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass viele zwar den langen Reach- und Radstandwerten sehr unsicher gegenüber stehen, aber trotzdem problemlos zum nächst größeren Rahmen greifen. Er selbst fährt mit 189 cm, langen Armen und Beinen ein Spitfire L mit 60 cm Vorbau. Ihm taugt es für alles - von Ganztagestouren bis zu technisch verwinkelten Sachen. Da ich für einige schon fast nebenberuflich Kaufberatung betreibe, wusste ich dann irgendwann selbst nicht mehr was mir überhaupt taugt. 
Ich war schon drauf und dran auf L umzuswitchen und unter Verlust der Garantie das Sattelrohr soweit wie möglich zu kürzen. Nun habe ich mich wieder von Ihm überzeugen lassen dass M schon passen wird, da ich eigentlich leicht kompaktere Rahmen mit sehr flachen Lenkwinkeln bevorzuge, mir 47 cm Sitzrohre noch niemals getaugt haben und die Oberrohrlänge mit weiterem Sattelauszug zudem leicht anwächst. 

Ich beibe bei meiner Empfehlung: Wer von jeher auf einer Rahmengröße gut zurecht kam hat keinen Anlass die Größe zu wechseln, allen "New-School" Reach und Radständen zum Trotz, denn die effektiven Oberrohrlängen ändern sich nicht! Einzig die stehende Position auf dem Bike ist etwas länger und man ist insgesamt zentrierter Im Bike, auch sitzend! Ist das Oberrohr etwas länger nimmt man eben einen etwas kürzeren Vorbau.
Zum wiederholten male - auch an mich 

Ich mag Orange sehr, aber nach 3 Jahren SC Bullit möchte ich solche Eingelenker wegen sehr starker Antriebseinflüsse (Pedalrückschlag, Bremsstempeln) nicht mehr fahren.

Und ohne falsche Arroganz: Mit 2 Grad Winkelsteuersätzen wird auch aus einem Canyon Nerve oder TR Bandit bestimmt ein super Spitfire. Wird es das tatsächlich ... ?


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. November 2012)

Es passen mMn fast immer zwei Größen. Ich bin beim Testen eben drauf gekommen, dass mir ein längeres OR mehr liegt. Ich wollte das ursprünglich auch wegen des längeren SR nicht,  bin dann aber drauf gekommen, dass es eigtl keinen Unterschied macht. 
Beim 301 in M (43cm) bekam ich den Sattel auch nicht weiter rein als beim 301 in L (46cm + 1cm von der neuen Klemme). Insofern macht es keinen Unterschied. Würde ich eine Teleskopstütze fahren wollen, stünde ich wieder vor dem Problem das NoStyle beschreibt, weil die Dinger wieder mindestens 3cm auftragen. Das wäre mir viel zu viel, aber auf das längere OR würde ich nie mehr verzichten wollen.
Hätte ich eine Teleskopstütze, wären mir 47cm zu viel.


----------



## berkel (22. November 2012)

Es gibt halt einfach sehr starke Unterschiede bei den Körperproportionen. Ich habe beim Sattelrohr oft das umgekehrte Problem. Mir passt bei 1,89/94 Gr. L, fahre das alte Spitfire mit 50mm Vorbau auf Touren aller Art. Bei meinen langen Beinen ist da ein 47er Sitzrohr schon grenzwertig kurz wenn man den Sattel bergauf auf optimaler Höhe fahren will (benötigte Sattelstützenlänge ca. 40-42cm).


----------



## NoStyle (22. November 2012)

Stimmt, es gibt offensichtlich erhebliche Unterschiede. Dazu kommt, dass der eine lieber kompakter, der andere gerne etwas gestreckter unterwegs ist. Ein längeres Oberrohr kann ich mir auch sehr gut vorstellen. Bei technischen Sachen müsste ich mich etwas mehr strecken, wäre absolut kein Problem, aber gerade dann ist mir ein längeres Sitzrohr im Weg - ich müsste immer direkt hinter den Sattel und hätte übermäßige Rücklage, anstatt mich nur etwas "kleiner" auf dem Bike zu machen. Für andere funktioniert das, für mich eben leider nicht. Leider ist Customizing (z.B. L Rahmen mit M Sitzrohr) wegen outgesourcter Produktion nicht möglich bzw. erst ab 50 Stück (= 1 Batch). Zugegebener Maßen ist bezüglich Rahmengrößen auch viel Schreibtischtigerei dabei - am Ende hat mir M und max. 50 mm Vorbau für den Allround-Einsatz immer gut gepasst.


----------



## Cam-man (22. November 2012)

größen sind fast immer geschmackssache...
ein kollege fährt mit fast 1,80 ein gambler in S, und selbst ich mit 1,85 komm damit nach kurzer eingewöhnungszeit klar, auch wenn mir länger besser gefallen würde
also ich glaube nicht dass man da soo einen großen fehler machen kann wenn man sich mal ein bisschen logisch vorher darüber informiert hat


----------



## Stralov (22. November 2012)

Ich für meinen Teil mochte bisher lange Rahmen auch lieber. Da sitze ich schön im Rad und es ist noch angenehm auf Touren zu fahren. Ich bin 1,85/90 und werde beim Rune ganz sicher die L nehmen. Immer wenn ich eine M probiert hab kam ich mir einfach zu bucklig vor, zudem komm ich dann mit den langen Beinen sehr nah an den Lenker. Auch wenn ich gestreckte Haltung nicht mag. Aber mit einem kurzen Vorbau ist das dann immer perfekt gewesen. Bei meinem HT ist es auch ein 21" Rahmen mit 50mm Vorbau. Mit einem kurzen Vorbau ist zudem die Lenkung schön direkt und agil. 
Ich würde mich also auch immer wieder für die größere Variante entscheiden und dann mit dem Vorbau, Spacern und der Sattelposition/Sattelstütze den feinschliff machen. Damit konnte ich bisher alles regeln und war immer zufrieden.



Cam-man schrieb:


> größen sind fast immer geschmackssache...
> ein kollege fährt mit fast 1,80 ein gambler in S, und selbst ich mit 1,85 komm damit nach kurzer eingewöhnungszeit klar, auch wenn mir länger besser gefallen würde
> also ich glaube nicht dass man da soo einen großen fehler machen kann wenn man sich mal ein bisschen logisch vorher darüber informiert hat



In welcher Größe fährst du denn dein Wildcard bei 1,85? Und wie lang sind deine Beine? Ein Gambler in S ist doch schon argh klein oder? Wobei das bei stehendem Fahren vermutlich eh was anderes ist. Und auf einem Gambler sitzt man ja selten im Sattel. Bei meinem Touren/Allround Bike bin ich mir sicher mit der Größe. Bei einem Freerider/Downhiller schwanke ich noch zwischen M und L ...


----------



## Frog (22. November 2012)

Habe Jahre lang M Gefahren....die Sache mit dem 47 er Sattelrohr + reverb/KS könnte schon bei manchen Situationen etwas hinderlich sein. Aber berücksichtigt die 28% Sag. Ich habe noch ein Intense EVP im Keller stehen (48cm Sattelrohr). Wenn ich damit unterwegs bin habe ich meist noch >5cm die Stütze draußen, ganz unten ist schon fast zu niedrig ( beim schnellen Bergabfahren). 

Ich werde berichten ob ich mit der Annahme richtig liege, wenn nicht bekommt ihr hier günstig einen 2013 Rahmen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. November 2012)

Stralov schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil mochte bisher lange Rahmen auch lieber. Da sitze ich schön im Rad und es ist noch angenehm auf Touren zu fahren. Ich bin 1,85/90 und werde beim Rune ganz sicher die L nehmen. Immer wenn ich eine M probiert hab kam ich mir einfach zu bucklig vor, zudem komm ich dann mit den langen Beinen sehr nah an den Lenker.



Ist das Beine an Lenker-Problem nicht nur beim Sitzen akut?
Beim Stehen ist es ja theoretisch wurscht, bzw. nicht so dramatisch.
Und Im Sitzen lenkt man ja nicht so übermäßig, außer auf Tour und da ist es eher "ungefährlich"...

Gegen den "Buckel" verwende ich beim Wildcard ein paar Spacer unterm Lenker. Das WC ist so gutmütig am Berg, dass das trotzdem so gut wie nie vorne hochgeht...


----------



## Cam-man (22. November 2012)

Stralov schrieb:


> In welcher Größe fährst du denn dein Wildcard bei 1,85? Und wie lang sind deine Beine? Ein Gambler in S ist doch schon argh klein oder? Wobei das bei stehendem Fahren vermutlich eh was anderes ist. Und auf einem Gambler sitzt man ja selten im Sattel. Bei meinem Touren/Allround Bike bin ich mir sicher mit der Größe. Bei einem Freerider/Downhiller schwanke ich noch zwischen M und L ...



habs wildcard in M
reach und eff. oberrohr taugen mir schon sehr
beinlänge weiss ich nicht, aber dem hosenmaß nach wohl normal bis minimal länger 
den alten gambler gabs ja nur in S oder L, wobei L ja eher wie ein M war (angeblich ein grund wieso nick beer gewechselt ist)
und der reach ist da schon auch abartig kurz

das rune hat ja ein 3mm kürzeres oberrohr als das wildcard, das werde ich wohl kaum merken.
dafür aber eben 8mm mehr reach.
aber nachdem ich mit dem wildcard so schon super zu recht komme, auch auf lange strecken, werd ich sicher das M nehmen (wenns denn mal soweit ist)
einfach wegen der rahmenhöhe


----------



## Stralov (22. November 2012)

Jo. Das mit den Beinen ist einfach nur nochmal zum unterstreichen der zu gedrungenen sitzposition. Bei M ist halt einfach immer alles zu kurz und zu niedrig gewesen. 

Ja mit Spacern und Vorbau kann man eben super justieren. Ich für meinen Teil kam so mit den Herstellerangabe für Größen immer gut zurecht.


----------



## sik_at (23. November 2012)

Ja, die Rahmengröße ist in dem Fall etwas schwierig. Wenn das Spitfire in S ein 41cm-Sitzrohr hätte, würde ich es nehmen. Kommt auch immer darauf an, wie weit man die Stütze versenken kann, dann müsste ich evtl. den Rahmen etwas ausreiben lassen.

@ NoStyle: Stimmt schon, dass man im Sitzen nicht vom größeren Reach merkt, mir geht es aber eher um das Fahren im Stehen. Ich fahre generell eher steile, langsame Sachen und da gehen die Meinungen auseinander, ob jetzt kleinere oder größere Rahmen besser sind. Manche BBS-ler sind ja auch größere Rahmen gewechselt. Muss mich damit etwas mehr beschäftigen.

Und was haben das Nerve und das Bandit mit meinem Turner zu tun? Ich würde den Lenkwinkel mit einem Winkelsteuersatz ja nur aufs "aktuelle" Niveau bringen. Sonst ist das 2010er fast identisch mit dem aktuellen Modell.


----------



## TheMicha (23. November 2012)

Stralov schrieb:


> Brauchst schon den direct mount. Schau dir den Rahmen nochmal an. da gits keinen Platz für ne Klemmbefestigung.



Damit nicht noch jemand einen falschen Umwerfer bestellt... 
Das Rune V2 ist mit Sram S3 sowie Shimano E-Type Umwerfer kompatibel. Bei Shimano passen angeblich nicht alle Modelle. Nur XT und XTR. Der SLX soll aufgrund der Bauform nicht funktionieren (nicht selbst getestet).

Quelle = builttoride aus dem mtbr-Forum (Banshee Bikes Designer)

Obs wirklich so ist, werde ich Mitte Dezember testen können.


----------



## NoStyle (23. November 2012)

Folgende Shimano-Umwerfer sollten passen:

XTR FD M985-E2
XT FD M785-E2

Das sind *E-Types* nur ohne dessen Befestigungsplatte, kompatibel mit dem S3 Standard. Bitte nicht mit den anderen Shimano Directmounts verwechseln!


----------



## slidedown (23. November 2012)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Bild:


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. November 2012)

@_slidedown_

Lady in Black? Sehr schick, mit *mythic* Decals und NoStyles Lieblingsdämpfer...

Lässt sich die Zugführung am hinteren Bremssattel nicht noch ein wenig Richtung Druckstrebe drehen? Bei den Elixirs geht das zumindest.

Durch das niedrige Oberrohr und die Perspektive wirkt das WC fast wie ein 29er...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. November 2012)

Start- und Endpunkt der heutigen Altenberg/Odenthal Enduro-Tour mit Dank an den Guide Andre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralov (25. November 2012)

auf pinkbike gibts das preview zum rune V2 http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Banshee-Rune-2013.html ... man man man, das da immer so viel mist gelabert wird. und ich lass mich davon auch noch durcheinander bringen. aber das rune wird gekauft. einfach super was das alles zu bieten hat.


----------



## NoStyle (25. November 2012)

@ kalkhoffpink
Sehr schön ... dreckig 
Sag mal, hast Du Dein Cockpit nochmal mit Spacern unterfüttert? Das sieht so unglaublich hoch aus ...

@ Stralov
Habs auch gesehen. Pinkbike wie immer halt ...  
Aber wovon lässt Du dich durcheinander bringen? Entweder das Rune gefällt Dir oder nicht - dann kauf eben was anderes?!?


----------



## Stralov (25. November 2012)

Ach, es ging um Lenkwinkel zu steil oder nicht... bla bla... ich hab dann nochmal ein wenig geschaut und recherche gemacht. aber von der geo und im betracht auf das was ich gewohnt bin will ichs einfach mal probieren. es gibt einige andere schöne rahmen. aber im moment bleibt das rune doch erste wahl. alleine weil man mit der geo schön rumprobieren kann und das ist das was ich brauche, da ich noch nicht so 100% aus genug eigener erfahrung sagen kann was mir passt. ... und iwo muss man ja anfangen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. November 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @ kalkhoffpink
> Sehr schön ... dreckig
> Sag mal, hast Du Dein Cockpit nochmal mit Spacern unterfüttert? Das sieht so unglaublich hoch aus ...
> 
> ...



 @_NoStyle_
Ja, schönes RUNE Filmchen....MEIN Dreck ging allerdings nicht so leicht runter...

Spacerturm ist der alte. Gold ist noch vom REIGN X, Schwarz ist mein Zusatz und Silber ist schon der Vorbau...

 @_Stralov_
Lenkwinkel beim neuen RUNE zu steil???? Is klar...!!!


----------



## Stralov (25. November 2012)

ups... ne ich meinte zu flach...


----------



## NoStyle (25. November 2012)

@ kalkhoffpink
Ah ok, dachte die schwarzen Spacer sind neu ... und ja, der Bergische Modder ist ne ganz schön zähe und klebrige Masse 
Wie findest Du den großen Federweg? Hast mal ein bisschen am Dämpfer rumprobiert?

@ Stralov
Na zum Ausprobieren und rumspielen ist das Rune ne prima und recht einzigartige Basis! Danach bist Du definitiv schlauer, falls Du später nochmal wechseln möchtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (25. November 2012)

ich find ja einen lenker mit rise immer schöner als so nen turmbau


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. November 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @ kalkhoffpink
> Ah ok, dachte die schwarzen Spacer sind neu ... und ja, der Bergische Modder ist ne ganz schön zähe und klebrige Masse
> Wie findest Du den großen Federweg? Hast mal ein bisschen am Dämpfer rumprobiert?
> 
> ...


 @NoStyle
Waren heute recht Abfahr- und Sprunglastig unterwegs, da taugt der große Federweg schon ziemlich gut...hab ihn auch komplett ausgenutzt...Hätte Dir stellenweise gut gefallen, auch wenn die Trails weit auseinander liegen....aber es hat den Anschein als fährst Du gar nicht mehr...man hört zumindest schon recht lange recht wenig von Dir...außer wenn´s ums Spitfire geht...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. November 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich find ja einen lenker mit rise immer schöner als so nen turmbau



Mir machts nix aus und die Gabel bleibt so ungekürzt was den Wiederverkaufswert steigert...in meinem Alter bin ich über die Optik-Frage zumindest ein Stück weit raus......da zählt eher Form follows Function...


----------



## böser_wolf (25. November 2012)

naja ich bin ja auch schon fast fuffzich 
aber die optik is scho noch wichtig


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. November 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> naja ich bin ja auch schon fast fuffzich
> aber die optik is scho noch wichtig



Und das bei Deiner Signatur...


----------



## böser_wolf (25. November 2012)

eben drum


----------



## NoStyle (26. November 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> Waren heute recht Abfahr- und Sprunglastig unterwegs, da taugt der große Federweg schon ziemlich gut...hab ihn auch komplett ausgenutzt...Hätte Dir stellenweise gut gefallen, auch wenn die Trails weit auseinander liegen....aber es hat den Anschein als fährst Du gar nicht mehr...man hört zumindest schon recht lange recht wenig von Dir...außer wenn´s ums Spitfire geht...


Sorry Mate, aber manchmal läufts leider nicht immer rund im Leben und man vergeudet zuviel Zeit und Nerven. Wird schon wieder ...


----------



## Ischi (26. November 2012)

@slidedown

gutes Wildcard, sieht sehr schnittig aus 
 @kalkhoffpink

na siehste, ohne Schutzbleche siehts doch so viel besser aus  Außerdem kommt bei deiner Größe doch warscheinlich eh kein Dreck an den Hosenboden 

Übrigens, kein Wildcardpost ohne Gewicht 

Mein Rahmen fliegt gerade beim Pulverbeschichter rum, ich bin soo gespannt


----------



## der freed (26. November 2012)

Warum sooo gespannt? Gesagt er soll dich farblich überraschen?  
Ich bin aber auch verdammt gespannt auf mein Rahmen!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. November 2012)

Ischi schrieb:


> @_slidedown_
> 
> gutes Wildcard, sieht sehr schnittig aus
> @_kalkhoffpink_
> ...



Sorry...aber ist ja nicht mein erstes Bild von einem nahezu unveränderten Bike. Gewicht liegt bei 15,7kg. Und die Schutzbleche sind seit Monaten weg......ich wasche seither aber definitiv öfter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. November 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Sorry Mate, aber manchmal läufts leider nicht immer rund im Leben und man vergeudet zuviel Zeit und Nerven. Wird schon wieder ...



Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass alles gut wird...


----------



## Ischi (27. November 2012)

@der freed

nee, aber man weiß ja trotzdem nie wie es in Echt dann aussieht...
  @kalkhoffpink

klar, aber merken kann ich mir das trotzdem nicht


----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2012)

@kalkhoffpink: vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber was führt zu diesem Spacerungeheuer an deinem Rad ? Ist der Rahmen völlig falsch von der Größe für dich oder wäre da ein Maßrahmen nicht besser für dich ?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. November 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @_kalkhoffpink_: vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber was führt zu diesem Spacerungeheuer an deinem Rad ? Ist der Rahmen völlig falsch von der Größe für dich oder wäre da ein Maßrahmen nicht besser für dich ?



Von meiner Warte aus ist der Turm nur optisch nicht so dolle.
Wenn ich 10km Anfahrt zur Tour habe, finde ich eine höhere Front ganz sympatisch, weil ich dann nicht so schnell Nackenprobleme vom hochgucken bekomme.
Auf dem Trail bin ich ebenso zufrieden, weil ich gerade an technischen Steilstücken (abwärts) nicht so tief überm Vorderrad hänge.
Zudem ist das WC so ausgewogen, dass ich keinerlei Probleme mit steigendem Vorderrad habe - ich senke die FOX auch nie ab.
Alles in allem fällt mir kein Grund ein was zu ändern...am nächsten Bike wird es genau so aussehen...


----------



## NoStyle (27. November 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @kalkhoffpink: vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber was führt zu diesem Spacerungeheuer an deinem Rad ? Ist der Rahmen völlig falsch von der Größe für dich oder wäre da ein Maßrahmen nicht besser für dich ?


Mein Freund Kalkhoffpink ist zum einen 188/189 cm groß, da ist zwangsläufig alles etwas höher um zum Körper zu passen. Zudem ist man mit dieser Größe durchaus auch ein Kandidat für XL-Rahmen, je nach Geometrie und Einsatzzweck.  
Zum anderen ist das bereits der größte Wildcard-Rahmen, in L. Dazu muss man sagen dass das Wildcard, gemäß seinem ursprünglichen Einsatzzweck als Shorttravel-Freeride/Slopestyle-Bike, extrem niedrig baut, mit 12 cm Steuerrohr und maximal 40 cm Sitzrohr. Die meisten Wildcard-Fahrer "missbrauchen" das als robustes Allzweck- Tourenbike, da ist man ab einer bestimmten Körpergröße etwas eingeschränkt. Andere Bikes haben deutlich längere Steuer- oder Sitzrohre, aber auch einen anderen Einsatzzweck.
Ich finde Spacertürme rein optisch auch nicht schön und würde eher zu einem Lenker mit mehr Rise greifen. Dann könnte man sich zumindest die schwarzen Spacer schonmal sparen. Am Ende muss es aber zum Fahrer passen und er sich drauf wohlfühlen.


----------



## böser_wolf (27. November 2012)

wir legen zusammen und kaufen ihm einen lenker mit 50mm rise


----------



## NoStyle (27. November 2012)

naaaa, ich denke dass das geplante neue Bike vermutlich eben ein längeres Steuerrohr haben wird, dann reduziert sich sicher auch der Spacerturm.


----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2012)

Mich stört ja nicht die Optik, das muß jeder für sich entscheiden, aber ich habe bei solchen "Anpassungen" an den Fahrer immer das Gefühl, dass er eigentlich einen passenderen Rahmen braucht.
Ich kenne das von Kunden, die ähnlich groß sind und mit alten Cannondales in Large mit 150er Vorbau und Mega-Stützenauszug rumfahren. Setzt mal die mal auf ein passendes XL Bike wollen die gar nicht mehr zurück.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. November 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mich stört ja nicht die Optik, das muß jeder für sich entscheiden, aber ich habe bei solchen "Anpassungen" an den Fahrer immer das Gefühl, dass er eigentlich einen passenderen Rahmen braucht.
> Ich kenne das von Kunden, die ähnlich groß sind und mit alten Cannondales in Large mit 150er Vorbau und Mega-Stützenauszug rumfahren. Setzt mal die mal auf ein passendes XL Bike wollen die gar nicht mehr zurück.




Geb ich Dir recht, aber eine höhere Front macht ein Bike ja nicht wirklich länger oder kürzer. Mir passt es einfach und dazu reicht ein 70er Vorbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slidedown (29. November 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Sorry...aber ist ja nicht mein erstes Bild von einem nahezu unveränderten Bike. Gewicht liegt bei 15,7kg. Und die Schutzbleche sind seit Monaten weg......ich wasche seither aber definitiv öfter...



Sorry, es hat momentan 14.95kg. Mit dem Trail-LRS und Sommerreifen sollte es <14.5 haben.

cheers,
thomas


----------



## martinfueloep (2. Dezember 2012)

Nachdem hier in letzter Zeit nur über Runes und Spitfires geschrieben wird:




Vielen Dank an MalcolmX für den Tipp! Sobald der Aufbau fertig ist, kommen wieder Bilder!


----------



## der freed (2. Dezember 2012)

yeeeees! Sehr geil, was kommt so dran? 

achso könntest du das gute stück mal ohne dämüfer an die waage hängen?!


----------



## martinfueloep (2. Dezember 2012)

Zu spät, ist schon teilweise aufgebaut!
Mit Dämpfer, Sattelklemme und Karton um Ketten- und Sitzstrebe hatte es exakt 5kg

Dran kommt (bzw ist schon):
Boxxer R2C2
Hope Steuersatz
Shimano Zee Antrieb und Schalterei
Shimano SLX Bremsen
Hope Hoops LRS mit Flow Ex Felgen
Syntace Megaforce Vorbau und Vector DH Lenker
MRP G2 SL Mini KeFü
DMR Vault Pedale
Bei Sattel und Stütze bin ich mir noch nicht sicher

Hab ich was vergessen?
Rein rechnerisch sollte es an der 17kg-Grenze kratzen...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (2. Dezember 2012)

ahhh, welche größe? von Freeborn ha? was hastn zahlt?

in Gr. L hat er laut küchenwaage 4,019 kg ohne achse, sattelklämme, dämpfer.


----------



## martinfueloep (2. Dezember 2012)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> ahhh, welche grÃ¶Ãe? von Freeborn ha? was hastn zahlt?
> 
> in Gr. L hat er laut kÃ¼chenwaage 4,019 kg ohne achse, sattelklÃ¤mme, dÃ¤mpfer.



Yop, ist von Freeborn! Inkl. Spesen und Versand â¬ 1649,-


GrÃ¶Ãe: M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Lova (3. Dezember 2012)

Hab mal ne Frage : Fahre ein 'altes ' Spitfire und will mir eine Tapered gabel einbauen mit 160mm FW. Brauche unten eine neue Steuersatzschalte, aber welche? Um 160 fahren zu (dürfen) brauche ich doch eig. eine Zero Stack  Steuersatz!?
Gruß


----------



## NoStyle (3. Dezember 2012)

Wie das bei den V1 Spittys ist weiss ich nicht genau. In diesem Fall Email an [email protected] oder [email protected]bikes.com.
Bei den V2 Spittys sind bei 160 mm auch externe Cups freigegeben.


----------



## berkel (3. Dezember 2012)

Das alte Spitfire hat unten ein 1.5 Steuerrohr, tapered Gabeln passen da normal nur mit außen liegender Lagerschale (es gibt von FSA auch eine integrierte, die aus Platzgründen ein Käfiglager mit sehr kleinen Kugeln hat). Ob 160mm mit außenliegendem Lager zulässig ist, musst du bei Banshee nachfragen (vorgesehen sind 160mm nur mit Zero Stack und eben 1-1/8" Gabelschaft). Nach dem MTBR Forum fahren da aber wohl einige so.


----------



## trailinger (3. Dezember 2012)

@_MalcolmX
_Könntest Du mir einen Riesengefallen tun und bei Deinem Rune von Sattelspitze bis Mitte Lenker messen, mit Sattel auf Höhe Lenker? Gabs auf mtbr auch mal, allerdings für ein M (45,2cm). Mich würd brennend interessieren wie der Wert für das L ausfällt.
Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## NoStyle (3. Dezember 2012)

Das Spitfire V1 hat den S.H.I.S. Standard ZS44/ZS49. Es sollte mittlerweile auch dafür ZS-Steuersätze geben, die mit Tapered Gabelschaft funktionieren.


----------



## Cube Lova (3. Dezember 2012)

Super, Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Dezember 2012)

trailinger schrieb:


> @_MalcolmX
> _Könntest Du mir einen Riesengefallen tun und bei Deinem Rune von Sattelspitze bis Mitte Lenker messen, mit Sattel auf Höhe Lenker? Gabs auf mtbr auch mal, allerdings für ein M (45,2cm). Mich würd brennend interessieren wie der Wert für das L ausfällt.
> Vielen Dank!!!




Komischer Wert....sollte das nicht einfach der ETT minus den "halben" Sattel + Vorbaulänge sein? Ich tippe mal doof auf 610mm OR minus 170mm Sattel + 70mm Vorbau = 510mm...?!


----------



## berkel (3. Dezember 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Das Spitfire V1 hat den S.H.I.S. Standard ZS44/ZS49. Es sollte mittlerweile auch dafür ZS-Steuersätze geben, die mit Tapered Gabelschaft funktionieren.


Wie gesagt, es ist bei einem 1.5 Steuerrohr einfach sehr wenig Platz für ZS mit tapered Gabelschäften. Da geht dann nur noch ein offenes Käfiglager mit kleinen Kugeln wie beim FSA, mit fragwürdiger Haltbarkeit. Das ist ja der Grund für den ZS56 Standard.
Zum FSA Steuersatz gibt es im LV Forum einen Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=480032.


----------



## trailinger (3. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Komischer Wert....sollte das nicht einfach der ETT minus den "halben" Sattel + Vorbaulänge sein? Ich tippe mal doof auf 610mm OR minus 170mm Sattel + 70mm Vorbau = 510mm...?!


Doof ist das gar nicht. Dann wär der Abstand beim Rune mit 50er Vorbau, 2,5cm weniger als bei meinem BioSS in L! Bei dem steht der Lenker derzeit fast über der Gabel, Vorbaulänge ca. 55mm. Und das finde ich (186;87) schon zackig kurz.

Und da dachte ich, wenn MalcolmX für mich nachmißt, dann bringt das endgültig Licht in den Tunnel der mich quälenden Frage, welche Vorbaulänge müsste ich jetzt nehmen, 30, 40, 50mm...wobei ich natürlich wissen müßte, wie er den Sattel positioniert - naja, wahrscheinlich komm ich ums probesitzen nicht drumrum...


----------



## NoStyle (3. Dezember 2012)

Hier zwischendurch ein wenig Info, für Interessierte, oder diejenigen die noch auf Ihre Rahmen warten:

 The Making of a Frame with Banshee-Bikes, Part 1

Pinkbike bringt wohl demnächst auch eine Review eines Rune 650B ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralov (4. Dezember 2012)

Sehr interessanter Link. Danke dafür. Und bin mal gespannt was das neue Bike wird... Vlcht ja das Scythe?


----------



## NoStyle (4. Dezember 2012)

Unter anderem, aber ich habe Schweigepflicht ...


----------



## Stralov (4. Dezember 2012)

Jaaaaaa. Bloß nich die Überraschung versauen!


----------



## NoStyle (4. Dezember 2012)

Ein Rune vom MTBR-User General Lee:







Blau ist eigentlich nicht meines, aber das ist ein krasses Ding


----------



## Stralov (4. Dezember 2012)

Soooooo schön! Das blau hat schon was. ... aber noch kein einziges schwarzes gesehn. Sehr gut. Meins kommt stealthy unter dem Radar.


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. Dezember 2012)

Da wird meine Vorfreude auf meinen blauen Blitz nur noch größer. Sooooooo schön! 

Meines wird ja noch flacher. Holy, das schaut dann sicher bitterböse aus.


----------



## NoStyle (4. Dezember 2012)

Woah Grazer, dachte zuerst es wäre Deins - schade - aber es kommt ja bald!
Allerdings, das ist so schon reichlich flach. Mit Option auf sub 64 Grad wird das so richtig pitterpitterpöhse 
Ich baue ins Spitfire erstmal -1 Grad und neutral Setting. Das sollte mit 16 cm Gabel fürs erste flach genug sein ...


----------



## Cam-man (4. Dezember 2012)

wenns so flach wird habt ihr doch auf flachen trails irgendwann null druck mehr auf dem VR...
ich werd bei 65° bleiben 

bezügl. Stack: wie siehts bei den bisherigen besitzern denn aus, ist es recht hoch das rad?
numerisch ist es höher als mein wildcard, und so wie das jetzt is wär schon wieder eine gute höhe...
die lenker die mir gefallen haben entweder gleich 25mm rise (was mir zu viel ist) oder halt low riser mit paar mm wie der neue kodex
zusammen mit dem lenkwinkel und stack kann ich mir flatbars ganz passend vorstellen


----------



## NoStyle (4. Dezember 2012)

Nunja, Grazer fährt wohl hochalpin/tourig, da gelten vermutlich ganz andere Parameter.
Beim Spitfire hätte ich, mit -1,5 Grad und flachster Stellung die Option auf 64,5 Grad - das ist nur was für ganz steile Parks. Mir reicht ein Winkel um die 65,x, dafür möchte ich den Sitzwinkel auf steileren 74 Grad haben.

Wegen Stack müsste sich MalcolmX melden, er könnte für Größe L messen.
Und wegen Flatbars: Kollidieren die Bremshebel nicht irgendwann mit dem Oberrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (4. Dezember 2012)

Jepp, mein Bike ist natürlich für einen recht speziellen Einsatzbereich angepasst. Bis auf den Lenkwinkel wird's aber nicht wirklich anders. 

Teile?
Alles XT, bis auf bremsen (SLX)
LRS: Hope pro2 + Flow ex, HR XT+Flow EX. beide mit supercomp
sonst syntace zeug (Vector Carbon, Megaforce 2 in 30mm, P6 Alu)
Reifen bin ich mir net sicher. Im Moment hab ich eine 2,5er MM und einen highroller 2 exo für huinten. der Highroller bleibt. die MM wird im Winter vermutlich durch was anderes (2,5er Baron...) ersetzt.

Sollte sich mit knappen 15kg ausgehen - ohne baron.


----------



## trailterror (4. Dezember 2012)

Sieht  aus da oben.
Sieht ja schon echt krass flach aus  ist s ein 65LW?


----------



## NoStyle (4. Dezember 2012)

Sollten definitiv 65er LW sein: Flip-Chips in der flachsten Stellung und 16 cm Gabel mit ZS, wie in der Geo-Chart. Allerdings scheint mir das Foto leicht verzerrt und es sieht etwas flacher aus als es real ist ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. Dezember 2012)

ja, der Fotograf hat sich zu weit runter gehockerlt und steht nicht zentral vor dem Bike. Außerdem dürfte das Vorderrad leicht nach links eingeschlagen sein, womit der Winkel zum Vorderrad nicht gleich ist wie zum Rahmen. Deswegen: weiter weg gehen und mit ein bisserl Tele fotografieren - da passen die Proportionen dann viel besser.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Dezember 2012)

Als Ex DH-Profi mag es der General eben (ganz) schön flach...

Ich werd da wohl erst mal bei 66 Grad bleiben...so viel hat mein WC jetzt auch.


----------



## trailterror (4. Dezember 2012)

Ok, danke für die aufklärung no style und grazer tourer....
 @kalkhoff

Ich lieg wohl irgendwo zwischen 65,5-66,2 

Geht ganz gut, ein prima kompromiss eigentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke auch, dass Lenkwinkel um die 66 Grad für ziemlich alles sehr gut funktionieren sollten. Noch flacher oder steiler bedingt sehr genaues Wissen und Erfahrung was man möchte, finde ich. Wobei ich dann immer zum Winkelsteuersatz greifen würde um (steile) Sitzwinkel oder (niedrige) Tretlagerhöhen möglichst wenig zu beeinflussen ...


----------



## NoStyle (4. Dezember 2012)

Aaaaahhhhhh yeah Baby, Spitfire ist unterwegs ...


----------



## Cube Lova (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe mir jetzt doch die untere schale EC 49/40 von cane creek bestellt ( keinen zs steuersatz der entsprechend dimensionierte lager hat) , die baut 12mm unten raus, dh. rund 8mm mehr als eine entsprechende zs schale. Ich denke das wird das spitty aber abkönnen


----------



## Cube Lova (4. Dezember 2012)

keine zs steuersatz der entsprechend dimensionierte lager hat GEFUNDEN


----------



## trailterror (5. Dezember 2012)

Welche schale haust du dir für oben rein?

Mit den 8mm plus unten kommt der LW nochmals flacher....


----------



## NoStyle (5. Dezember 2012)

Cube Lova, ich habe gestern noch ein wenig recherchiert und bin auch nicht wirklich fündig geworden. Bleibt wohl doch nur externe untere Lagerschale 
Aber: Frag bei bitte Banshee nach ob das klar geht, nicht das es sich im Nachhinein rächt.


----------



## Cube Lova (5. Dezember 2012)

Da die Gabel eine u turn ist werde ich sie denke ich mit 150mm fahren, damit ich mir nicht ständig Sorgen machen muss Banshee anfragen werde ich aber trotzdem noch 
Nochmals danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## martinfueloep (5. Dezember 2012)

Fast fertig. Sattel und Stütze werden noch getauscht:




Gewicht liegt wie am Foto bei 17,7 und ist damit doch um eine Spur höher als gedacht...


----------



## berkel (6. Dezember 2012)

Ja, mit der Sattel-/Stützenkombi sieht es etwas komisch aus , sonst top! Beim Gewicht hätte es mich bei deinem Aufbau auch gewundert, wenn weniger raus gekommen wäre. Mein geplanter Aufbau liegt rechnerisch auch bei 17,8kg.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (6. Dezember 2012)

is des ein s rahmen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2012)

berkel schrieb:


> Ja, mit der Sattel-/Stützenkombi sieht es etwas komisch aus



Vorallem wenn die Stütze falsch rum ist.
Sonst ein schönes Rad.


----------



## martinfueloep (6. Dezember 2012)

@ noname: verdammtes iPhone, das verzerrt massiv. Ist ein M rahmen

@ san andreas: ist zwar nur die "montagestütze", trotzdem: uuuups..


----------



## Cube Lova (6. Dezember 2012)

hier die Antwort von Banshee zu meinem Steuersatzproblem, falls es wen interessiert 

Hi Basti, 

The max fork travel for the Banshee spitfire is 160mm. To run a 160mm fork you will need to fined a zero stack lower headset cup. 
i use this headsetâ¦..works grate http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=80065

Thanks for riding Banshee bikes 

Dennis Beare


----------



## Frog (6. Dezember 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=70727


Hier findest du alle LÃ¶sungen....zusammenstellen und du hast mit Hope Ruhe?

Kannst du auch bei H&S zusammenstellen?

QUOTE=Cube Lova;10120410]hier die Antwort von Banshee zu meinem Steuersatzproblem, falls es wen interessiert 

Hi Basti, 

The max fork travel for the Banshee spitfire is 160mm. To run a 160mm fork you will need to fined a zero stack lower headset cup. 
i use this headsetâ¦..works grate http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=80065

Thanks for riding Banshee bikes 

Dennis Beare[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stralov (6. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hatte mir den hier fürs Rune ausgesucht. http://r2-bike.com/FRM-Steuersatz-D-Set-15-Taper-ZS-94g_1 oder hier http://www.frmbike.biz/index.php/en/mountain-bike-2/components/headsets/d-set-15-taper-zs-ing-mtb
Der baut schön Flach.


----------



## Frog (6. Dezember 2012)

Stralov schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mir den hier fürs Rune ausgesucht. http://r2-bike.com/FRM-Steuersatz-D-Set-15-Taper-ZS-94g_1 oder hier http://www.frmbike.biz/index.php/en/mountain-bike-2/components/headsets/d-set-15-taper-zs-ing-mtb
> Der baut schön Flach.





Den habe ich zu spät gesehen, ich habe mir den Acros bestellt.....würde aber immer wieder einen Hope nehmen....und ist in der Summe günstiger...


----------



## Stralov (6. Dezember 2012)

Na bei r2-bike kostet der ja 62â¬. Ist also nicht teurer als Hope. 
Ich hab den ausgesucht da der Schaft meiner Gabel nicht viel Spiel lÃ¤sst. Und da sind 9mm BauhÃ¶he doch recht praktisch. Bei Hope hab ich bezÃ¼glich der BauhÃ¶he keine eindeutigen Werte gefunden. Warum empfielst du Hope? Zu FRM hab ich leider nicht viel gefunden, was Erfahrungsberichte angeht.


----------



## NoStyle (6. Dezember 2012)

Cube Lova, das ist doch was, besonders auch die Links von Frog mit den Hopes! Würde dann lieber so einen verbauen und die 16 cm Federweg zur Verfügung haben.

Stralov, bei den V2 Spitfires und Runes sind die Steuerrohre 44/56 und somit anders als bei den V1ern mit 44/49, von daher hilft Dein Link leider nichts. Die V2 Spitfires erlauben ZS sowie externe Cups bis 16 cm FW. Die V1 Spittys nur ZS bis 16 cm!


----------



## Stralov (6. Dezember 2012)

Ach... sry. Dachte es geht ums V2. Da hab ich nicht weit genug zurück gelesen. 
Ja da ist Hope am praktischsten, stimmt. Von FRM gibts da nix passendes für tapered Gabeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (6. Dezember 2012)

Stralov schrieb:


> Na bei r2-bike kostet der ja 62. Ist also nicht teurer als Hope.
> Ich hab den ausgesucht da der Schaft meiner Gabel nicht viel Spiel lässt. Und da sind 9mm Bauhöhe doch recht praktisch. Bei Hope hab ich bezüglich der Bauhöhe keine eindeutigen Werte gefunden. Warum empfielst du Hope? Zu FRM hab ich leider nicht viel gefunden, was Erfahrungsberichte angeht.



Habe Hope in 3 Rahmen verbaut. Oben/unten zusammenstellen und dann die Konusreduzierung mit bestellen!

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k6...e-semi-integriert-1-1-8-schwarz.html?mfid=485

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38860/untere-schale-semi-integriert-1-1-2-schwarz.html?mfid=485

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38860/untere-schale-semi-integriert-1-1-2-schwarz.html?mfid=485

Und FRM kommt aus dem Leichtbau....wie lang sollen die halten?


----------



## Stralov (6. Dezember 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> Und FRM kommt aus dem Leichtbau....wie lang sollen die halten?



Mmmh. Diese Antwort finde ich in meiner Kristallkugel leider nicht...  Aber das is zumindest mal ne Meinung. Von alleine bin ich da nicht drauf gekommen. 
Genauso wie die Bauhöhe der Hopes. In der PDF zu den Pick n Mix stehen die Werte leider nicht drin. Dann kommt dann noch der Acros mit 12mm in Betracht. Bei den Hopes möcht ich nicht kaufen wenn ich keine genauen Werte habe. Wobei die passenden Schalen für 44/56 schon recht flach aussehn.

*edit* naja. würde vermutlich schon flach genug sein.


----------



## kijan (6. Dezember 2012)

Kennt jemand das Rahmengewicht vom neuen Spitfire in M?


----------



## Cube Lova (7. Dezember 2012)

Das Problem ist aber das auch von den Hope-Schalen keine passt. Da ist keine untere semi integrierte für 1,5' gabeldurchmesser unten (40mm) und eine 49mm steuerrohr (unten) dabei!?^^


----------



## Frog (7. Dezember 2012)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber das auch von den Hope-Schalen keine passt. Da ist keine untere semi integrierte für 1,5' gabeldurchmesser unten (40mm) und eine 49mm steuerrohr (unten) dabei!?^^



PDF Info von HOPE..was nicht abgebildet ist, ist die 1,5" ZS dirkete Reduzierung auf 11/8" 
z.B.:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3...-integriert-1-1-2-1-1-8-schwarz.html?mfid=485

PDF von HOPE:
https://www.google.de/search?q=hope...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a

Kopie von google, als Info welches PDF ich meine:
[PDF] 
Headset Technical Guide 2012 - Hope Technology
www.hopetech.com/.../HOPEHEADSETS2011... - Diese Seite übersetzen
Dateiformat: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - Schnellansicht
HEADSET ANATOMY. As you might have worked out by now, headsets are a bit of a minefield! Integrated, integral, reducers, dimensions and types all ...


----------



## Parolli (7. Dezember 2012)

Das Steuersatzthema ist doch übrig, es gibt sowohl von Hope als auch von Reset, Chris King, Cane Creek oder Acros passende Kombinationen! Bei ZS56 wird das bei den diversen Herstellern nicht die Welt in der Bauhöhe ausmachen. Wenn man nen flacheren Lenkwinkel haben möchte, dann halt nen Works Components!

Sers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. Dezember 2012)

Die hier paßt:

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...ersatzeinheit__klassisch_1-5-_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop







Untere Steuersatzeinheit für 1.5" Rahmen mit 1.5" Gabel Rahmendurchmesser : 49,7 mm
Einpresstiefe: 11.5 mm
Gabelkonensitz : 40,0 mm


----------



## Cube Lova (7. Dezember 2012)

@ Parolli und Frog:
Ich habe eine Tapered Gabel!  Das bringt mir ein Reduziersteuersatz nichts.
Und Parolli, das das Spitfire V1 ein 44/49 Steuerrohr hat bringt mir zs56 auch nichts.

Man kann also festhalten, dass es fpr 44/49 steuerrohre keine untere semi-integrierte schale für tapered Gablen gibt. (mit Ausnahme der fsa-schale, welche aber weder gedichtet ist noch ausreichend dimensionierte Lager hat)


----------



## Cube Lova (7. Dezember 2012)

@ san andreas:
Sicher passt die Schale, sie ist aber eben nicht semi-integriert. Es geht ja bei der Geschichte um die von Banshee zugelassene Einbauhöhe. diese ist mit 160mm erreicht, allerdings nur mit semi-integriertem Steuersátz, mit externen Schalen ( EC 49/40) baut das ganze laut Banshee wieder zu hoch. Somit bleibt nur die Möglichkeit eine 1 1/8 Gabel mit semi-integriertem Steuersatz zu fahren, dann passt es. Oder wie bei mir Gabel auf 150mm runterschrauben


----------



## san_andreas (7. Dezember 2012)

Dann nimm doch den FSA, wenn der paßt. Den muß man halt pflegen.


----------



## NoStyle (7. Dezember 2012)

Entweder wie san_andreas sagt, oder eben EC und 15 cm FW.
Wird langsam mal Zeit dass sich Hersteller auf einige wenige "sinnvolle" Standards reduzieren. Wenn ich das so lese bin ich direkt froh bei der neuen Gabeln den guten alten 1.1/8-Gabelschaft zu haben - das passt noch in vielen Jahren irgendwo rein ...


----------



## Frog (7. Dezember 2012)

und der hier:

http://superlight-bikeparts.de/Tune...ne-Steuersatz-Tune-Headset-integrated-Headset

wenn man aber auf die TUNE Seite geht, steht da nichts von ZS49/40....würde da mal bei TUNE nachfragen.


----------



## Cube Lova (7. Dezember 2012)

Die haben sich anscheinend in der Produktbeschreibung vertan. Produktinfo der Tune HP :
Bauart: Semi-integriert
Steuerrohr: 1 1/8° / 1 1.5
Einpressmaß: 44 mm / 55 mm oder 56 mm
S.H.I.S Nummer: ZS44/28.6; unten: ZS55/40 oder ZS56/40
Bauhöhe: 8,9 mm
Material-Schalen: Aluminium 7075


----------



## berkel (7. Dezember 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> und der hier:
> 
> http://superlight-bikeparts.de/Tune...ne-Steuersatz-Tune-Headset-integrated-Headset
> 
> wenn man aber auf die TUNE Seite geht, steht da nichts von ZS49/40....würde da mal bei TUNE nachfragen.


Hätte mich auch stark gewundert. Der ist für die neuen Steuerrohre mit ZS44/ZS56 wie sie jetzt viele Rahmen haben.
Wie gesagt, es ist einfach kein Platz für vernünftige Lager in einem 1.5 Steuerrohr für ZS tapered, da bleiben nur ca. 3mm für die Kugeln übrig.

Im übrigen fährt/fuhr Keith in seinem Spitfire eine X-Fusion Vengeance 160mm die 10mm höher baut als eine Lyrik/36 bei gleichem FW.


----------



## Frog (7. Dezember 2012)

das ist mal günstig:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...pagner-ZS44-28-6|ZS56-40-BULK-Verpackung.html

aber auch schwer!!!


----------



## Cube Lova (7. Dezember 2012)

Das mit der Vengeance ist gut zu wissen  gibt ja auch im mtbr - Forum genug Leute die 160mm tapered Gablen mit EC Steuersätzen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (7. Dezember 2012)

ich hab jetzt wieder eine ältere mz am1+ZS  drin im spiti
die baut um einiges höher als die aktuellen gabel 
da mach ich mir keine gedanke um die haltbarkeit


----------



## san_andreas (7. Dezember 2012)

Also mir wäre das totoal wurscht ! Die 10mm Unterschied in der Einbauhöhe nivellieren sich doch schon fast im Sag.


----------



## NoStyle (7. Dezember 2012)

kijan schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Rahmengewicht vom neuen Spitfire in M?


Mein Rahmen kam eben an! 
Gewicht/Fotos etc. kann ich leider erst morgen oder übermorgen posten, hab heute in der Agentur zuviel um die Ohren ...


----------



## Frog (7. Dezember 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen kam eben an!
> Gewicht/Fotos etc. kann ich leider erst morgen oder übermorgen posten, hab heute in der Agentur zuviel um die Ohren ...



und hier der Dämpfer dazu:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/DT-SWISS-XR-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item337e57ae28


----------



## Parolli (8. Dezember 2012)

weiss jemand welchen SRAM Direct Mount Umwerfer ich an das neue Rune bauen muss?

Danke


----------



## NoStyle (8. Dezember 2012)

Low Direct Mount 2-fach oder 3-fach, S3, Bottom Pull, 39-26 KB oder mehr.


----------



## Parolli (8. Dezember 2012)

Danke, ich werde 2fach 36-22 fahren, passt er dann auch noch


----------



## Frog (8. Dezember 2012)

Parolli schrieb:


> Danke, ich werde 2fach 36-22 fahren, passt er dann auch noch



SRAM   X0  Typ S3 Model für 22-36 Zug von unten:


http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...ontage-Bottum-Pull-2-fach-36-22-Z--22332.html


Funktioniert Super!


----------



## kijan (8. Dezember 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen kam eben an!
> Gewicht/Fotos etc. kann ich leider erst morgen oder übermorgen posten, hab heute in der Agentur zuviel um die Ohren ...


Welche Farbe hast Du? Falls es der rote ist, ist das eloxiert oder lackiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Parolli (8. Dezember 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> SRAM   X0  Typ S3 Model für 22-36 Zug von unten:
> 
> 
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...ontage-Bottum-Pull-2-fach-36-22-Z--22332.html
> ...



Spitze, vielen Dank, wird gleich bestellt!


----------



## NoStyle (8. Dezember 2012)

kijan schrieb:


> Welche Farbe hast Du? Falls es der rote ist, ist das eloxiert oder lackiert?


Ich habe ein Black Anodized medium Spitfire. Das Rot dürfte sicherlich gepulvert sein, wie alle anderen Farben oder Clear-Coat auch.
Fotos kommen später. Gewichte dauern leider noch etwas, da meine Waage defekt ist ... alles über 2 Kilo ist irgendwie ... "tilt"


----------



## Parolli (8. Dezember 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Black Anodized medium Spitfire. Das Rot dürfte sicherlich gepulvert sein, wie alle anderen Farben oder Clear-Coat auch.
> Fotos kommen später. Gewichte dauern leider noch etwas, da meine Waage defekt ist ... alles über 2 Kilo ist irgendwie ... "tilt"



Wie gross bist du wenn man Fragen darf, ich schwanke noch zwischen M und L!


----------



## NoStyle (8. Dezember 2012)

Parolli schrieb:


> Wie gross bist du wenn man Fragen darf, ich schwanke noch zwischen M und L!


Ich bin 180/181 cm groß mit 85/86 cm Schrittlänge. 
Hatte wirklich noch viel hin und her überlegt und reichlich mit Keith selber diskutiert - mag es eigentlich nicht zu gestreckt und lieber eher BMXisch und wendig, aber andererseits geht der Trend zu eher längeren Rahmen, nur sind mir dann die Sitzrohre zu lang/hoch - Custom-Order (L Rahmen mit M Sitzrohr) geht nur ab 50 Stück usw.. 
Am Ende habe ich mich für M entschieden, da der Unterschied zum M Wildcard nicht so groß ist und auf dem fühle ich mich sehr wohl. Beim direkten Rahmenvergleich ist die horizontale Oberrohrlänge vom Spitfire minimal länger, aber der längere Reach macht sich deutlich bemerkbar. Dazu scheint das Spitfire nochmal minimal mehr Standover zu haben als das Wildcard! 
Am Ende zählt für mich das spielerische Handling. Damit komme ich weiter als mit "Länge läuft gut" - aber das ist persönliche Vorliebe und einsatzabhängig.


----------



## Parolli (8. Dezember 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich bin 180/181 cm groß mit 85/86 cm Schrittlänge.
> Hatte wirklich noch viel hin und her überlegt und reichlich mit Keith selber diskutiert - mag es eigentlich nicht zu gestreckt und lieber eher BMXisch und wendig, aber andererseits geht der Trend zu eher längeren Rahmen, nur sind mir dann die Sitzrohre zu lang/hoch - Custom-Order (L Rahmen mit M Sitzrohr) geht nur ab 50 Stück usw..
> Am Ende habe ich mich für M entschieden, da der Unterschied zum M Wildcard nicht so groß ist und auf dem fühle ich mich sehr wohl. Beim direkten Rahmenvergleich ist die horizontale Oberrohrlänge vom Spitfire minimal länger, aber der längere Reach macht sich deutlich bemerkbar. Dazu scheint das Spitfire nochmal minimal mehr Standover zu haben als das Wildcard!
> Am Ende zählt für mich das spielerische Handling. Damit komme ich weiter als mit "Länge läuft gut" - aber das ist persönliche Vorliebe und einsatzabhängig.



Hab genau deine Grösse und Schrittlänge, bei mir steht aber auch noch Spitfire oder Rune zur Debatte. Das Rune ist in M minimal kürzer als das Spitfire! Ich werd mich wohl mal draufsetzen müssen!


----------



## NoStyle (8. Dezember 2012)

Parolli schrieb:


> Hab genau deine Grösse und Schrittlänge, bei mir steht aber auch noch Spitfire oder Rune zur Debatte. Das Rune ist in M minimal kürzer als das Spitfire! Ich werd mich wohl mal draufsetzen müssen!


Probesitzen solltest Du definitiv tun, vorallem wenn Du noch nicht weisst welches Bike von beiden, dazu noch die Größenfrage ... !!!

Ich kenne meine Vorlieben, von daher liege ich selten verkehrt. Beim Rune würde ich L nehmen und frecher Weise das Sitzrohr so viel kürzen wie möglich. Das Spitfire ist generell lang, flach und tief. In meins kommt eine BOS Deville, 16 cm, mit (vorläufig) -1 Grad Angleset. Das ergibt einen Radstand von ca. 116,x cm, mit 650B 117,x cm. Das ist lang genug für schnelles Geballer und sollte für verwinkelte Trails verspielt genug sein.

Deine persönlichen Vorlieben solltest Du schon recht genau eingrenzen können. Am besten mit einem Dir bekannten Bike auf dem Du dich wohlfühlst, das vereinfacht alleine schon die Größenfrage, meiner Erfahrung nach ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (9. Dezember 2012)

Mal fix Sneak-Peak vom Spitfire:


----------



## trailterror (9. Dezember 2012)




----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Dezember 2012)

Geilooooooo! 

Richtig zart im Vergleich zum Rune. Beide nebeneinander, das wäre ein Foto!


----------



## Ischi (9. Dezember 2012)

Toddy, das wird super


----------



## NoStyle (9. Dezember 2012)

Leider hat mich der Job gerade fest im Griff - Vorweihnachtszeit und die Werbung   aber ja, ich glaube das wird ein feister Spaßbock. Deville als neue Gabel, dazu Evolver, die Formula Ones plus XT und andere Teile (vorläufig) vom Wildcard - optisch schwarz, weiss und Alu - vorallem technisch sollte das wohl reichen ...  

An diese "Zartheit", besonders vom Rahmendreieck, muss ich mich auch erstmal gewöhnen. Rune und Wildcard dürften sich von den Rohren deutlich mehr ähneln, dagegen wirkt das Spitfire fast filigran. Trotzdem macht es schön "klink" wenn man die Rohre anschnippt - dürfte also stabil genug sein. 
Die Hinterbaurohr-Dimensionen scheinen aber gleich zu sein und die KS-Links sind nur etwas kürzer als beim Rune. Die Dropouts gelten für alle, inklusive Prime.

@ Grazer
Gemeinsames Foto heisst gemeinsam fahren! Das sollten wir in der Tat mal hinbekommen und den Ischi nehmen wir gleich mit  

@ Ischi
Sorry, konnte auf Deine Mail noch nicht antworten. Lager sind Freitag angekommen - Danke!!! Ich melde mich asap bei Euch.


----------



## berkel (9. Dezember 2012)

Am Oberrohr und Sitzrohrgusset sieht man deutlich den Unterschied zum Prime (das wahrscheinlich den Rohrsatz vom Rune hat). Ich mag die filigrane Optik vom Spitfire. Gewicht wäre interessant.

Ich zitiere mich mal aus dem Prime Thread:



berkel schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen ist auch angekommen :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ischi (9. Dezember 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @ Grazer
> Gemeinsames Foto heisst gemeinsam fahren! Das sollten wir in der Tat mal hinbekommen und den Ischi nehmen wir gleich mit
> 
> @ Ischi
> Sorry, konnte auf Deine Mail noch nicht antworten. Lager sind Freitag angekommen - Danke!!! Ich melde mich asap bei Euch.



Nicht so wild, du weißt, wie immer, keinen Stress machen  Aber gut das die Lager da sein.
Klar, wenns ums Rad fahren geht, bin ich immer mit dabei 

Gewichte der neuen Rahmen würden mich auch stark interessieren. Das Prime macht ja dem Wildcard Konkurenz  Aber, so lange die Rahmen funktionieren und man sich auch mal ausversehen mit vollem Gewicht auf den Kettenstrebe stellen kann, ist das schon okay. Gewicht sparen kann man auch woanders und Gewicht macht außerdem fit


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Dezember 2012)

gegen das neue spitfire  
schaut meins ja zierlich aus


----------



## NoStyle (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich muss mir leider ne neue Waage organisieren, dann gibt es auch Gewichte.
Wobei: Sicher ist grundsätzlich ein leichtes Bike immer besser und ich möchte das nicht ganz aus den Augen verlieren. Aber auf der anderen Seite ist mir Haltbarkeit und Langlebigkeit über Jahre am wichtigsten, besonders am Rahmen, da nehme ich Mehrgewicht gerne in Kauf. Das Wildcard fährt sich auch deutlich leichtfüßiger als die Waage angibt, das wird beim Spitfire vermutlich auch so sein - nur das zählt für mich.

@ böser_wolf
Ich glaube das Tubing von V1 zu V2 Spitfire ist gar nicht wirklich unterschiedlich, zumindest nicht beim Rahmendreieck (Oberrohr, Sitzrohr und Unterrohr). Die derbere Optik kommt wohl eher nur durch das noch fettere Steuerrohr, den größer dimensionierten Hinterbau und die Decals blähen optisch auch mehr auf ... zusammen addiert also eher mehr Schein als Sein ... na dann passt es ja


----------



## haha (9. Dezember 2012)

So, mein neuer Feuerwehrwagen. 12,3 kg, leider Bremsleitung hinten noch zu kurz. Schaft kommt auch noch weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (9. Dezember 2012)

Uuaaaahhhhh Mr. B., alter Finne ist das hot hot hot 
Ist das Medium? Hast Du ein Angleset zusätzlich verbaut?
12,3 kg? Pfff ... da komme ich nie hin ...


----------



## haha (9. Dezember 2012)

Ist Größe M. Nein, ein ganz normaler Zerostack. Werde aber unten auf EC umrüsten, da die Fox nur 150mm hat. Dann wirds noch ein bisschen flacher.


----------



## NoStyle (9. Dezember 2012)

Waaaaahnsinnnn!!! 
Jetzt können meine Parts gar nicht schnell genug herbeikommen ... 
Und ich sage es öffentlich: Danke - Du bist der Größte!


----------



## Parolli (9. Dezember 2012)

haha schrieb:


> Ist Größe M. Nein, ein ganz normaler Zerostack. Werde aber unten auf EC umrüsten, da die Fox nur 150mm hat. Dann wirds noch ein bisschen flacher.



Welchen Steuersatz gibts unten mit EC auf 56?

Gruss Olli


----------



## haha (9. Dezember 2012)

Da muss ich noch suchen  Schätze aber, dass ich da was drehen lassen muss. Aber mal sehen, erstmal Bremsleitung ran und fahren, wahrscheinlich machts so auch tierisch Spass.


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Dezember 2012)

haha schrieb:


> So, mein neuer Feuerwehrwagen. 12,3 kg, leider Bremsleitung hinten noch zu kurz. Schaft kommt auch noch weg.



Wow! richtig schön! Sehr feine Farbe und edelst aufgebaut!  


 @NoStyle
Zusammen ausreiten: gerne! Aber bei den aktuellen Temperaturen bleibe ich eher in der näheren Umgebung, wo die warme eigene Dusche nicht weit ist.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Dezember 2012)

@haha

Sehr schön, mal ne ganz andere Farbe.
Mir persönlich würde ein Bashguard fehlen, aber sonst...


----------



## Ischi (9. Dezember 2012)

@haha

 richtig gut, die Kiste, vielleicht noch Kettenführung und/oder Bashguard dran? Das Gewicht ist mal wirklich niedrig


----------



## kijan (9. Dezember 2012)

haha schrieb:


> So, mein neuer Feuerwehrwagen. 12,3 kg, leider Bremsleitung hinten noch zu kurz. Schaft kommt auch noch weg.


Hast du zufällig auch den nackten Rahmen gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (9. Dezember 2012)

kijan schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig auch den nackten Rahmen gewogen?


Oh - und Mr. B., wenn sich der Puls etwas gelegt hat: Magst Du vielleicht bei Gelegenheit eine Teileliste von dem roten Schätzchen posten!


----------



## El Papa (9. Dezember 2012)

Heute morgen. 3,5 h Spaß im Schnee, wer braucht da einen Schlitten!


----------



## haha (9. Dezember 2012)

Bash und Kefü wäre eine Option, brauche ich hier aber im Gelände nicht. Und dank RD+ wird auch die Kefü überflüssig. 

Gewicht des Rahmens mit Dämpfer liegt bei irgendwas um die 3,4 kg, inkl. Ausfallenden und Sattelklemme. Nicht leicht, aber der Rahmen macht von den Wandstärken her einen sehr massiven Eindruck und ist hinten bocksteif. Aber eine gute Geo bringt eh viel mehr als niedriges Gewicht. Man glaubt gar nicht, wie ein steilerer Sitzwinkel zu besseren Klettereigenschaften verhilft als ein geringeres Gewicht.

Partlist:

Schaltwerk, Schalthebel, Bremsen, Kette und Kassette Shimano XTR
Umwerfer Shimano XT
Gabel Fox 32 Float RLC
Laufräder DT 240 mit XM450TL Felgen und Messerspeichen
Lenker Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm
Vorbau Syntace F109 60mm
Steuersatz Pivot
Griffe Pivot 
Stütze P6 carbon hiflex
Sattel Selle Italia SLR
Reifen Kenda Nevegal
Schläuche Kenda

Das wars auch schon, meine ich.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Dezember 2012)

Da isser ja mal wieder der Mann mit der geilsten Farbe für ein WC...

Also in Köln war Dauerregen angesagt - von Spaß keine Spur...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Dezember 2012)

haha schrieb:


> Bash und Kefü wäre eine Option, brauche ich hier aber im Gelände nicht. Und dank RD+ wird auch die Kefü überflüssig.
> 
> Gewicht des Rahmens mit Dämpfer liegt bei irgendwas um die 3,4 kg, inkl. Ausfallenden und Sattelklemme. Nicht leicht, aber der Rahmen macht von den Wandstärken her einen sehr massiven Eindruck und ist hinten bocksteif. Aber eine gute Geo bringt eh viel mehr als niedriges Gewicht. Man glaubt gar nicht, wie ein steilerer Sitzwinkel zu besseren Klettereigenschaften verhilft als ein geringeres Gewicht.
> 
> ...




Das RUNE soll 3,6kg mit Dämpfer wiegen. Wäre ja dann nicht viel Unterschied zwischen den beiden?!


----------



## Frog (9. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Das RUNE soll 3,6kg mit Dämpfer wiegen. Wäre ja dann nicht viel Unterschied zwischen den beiden?!



...du hast ja jetzt Dein NICOLAI....dann kann ja Glüder/Altenberg kommen....sieht ja nicht schlecht aus.....wobei ich ja kein Freund dieser Rahmen bin.....ich weiß zwar nicht woran das liegt...ist halt so.

Übrigens wiegt ein Rune mit CCDBair so zwischen 3,72-3,92kg in L.
Ist halt nie genau, wenn man so eine  12  Kofferwaagen benutzt.

Gesamtgewicht liegt so bei 15,2 kg...mit AM Bereifung. HighRoller vorne hinten, kann sich jeder selbst ausrechnen.

Rear Shock CCDB Air 
Headset ACROS AZ56 / AZ 44
WTB Stryker + Bronson (V&R)  
Shimano HONE 2x9 Speed 22/36(TA Specialites )/Bashguard Truative
Chain C-guide V2 or Stinger
Chain Shimano XT
Freewheel Shimano XT 11-34
Derailleur/F SRAM X0 2x10 (Typ: 22-36)
Derailleur/R Shimano Saint
Shift Lever/L Shimano XTR 3x9
Shift Lever/R Shimano XTR
Saddle Fi'zi:k Tundra 2
PedalsNC-17 SUD Pin III S-Pro
Handlebar Raceface AM 
Stem Syntace Megaforce 2 (30mm)
Grips ERGON
Brake/F Saint 810 (203mm)
Brake/R Saint 810 (203mm)
Seatpost KS 950 R
QR: Tune Wüger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Dezember 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> ...du hast ja jetzt Dein NICOLAI....dann kann ja GlÃ¼der/Altenberg kommen....sieht ja nicht schlecht aus.....wobei ich ja kein Freund dieser Rahmen bin.....ich weiÃ zwar nicht woran das liegt...ist halt so.
> 
> Ãbrigens wiegt ein Rune mit CCDBair so zwischen 3,72-3,92kg in L.
> Ist halt nie genau, wenn man so eine  12 â¬ Kofferwaagen benutzt.
> ...



GlÃ¼der/Altenberg ist mit Wildcard auch perfekt...
Da muss sich das AM erst mal beweisen und mithalten...

Im Ã¼brigen meinte ich das Gewicht mit FOX. Da kursieren im mtbr-Forum Werte von 3,6kg fÃ¼rs L-RUNE. Mit CCDB sollten es dann eher die 3,9kg sein. Auf jeden Fall wÃ¤re der Unterschied Spitfire <->Rune dann nur 200g. Kommt mir wenig vor, aber vielleicht stimmts ja.
Habt ihr denn alle keine Waage daheim? Selbst wenn euch das Gewicht von dem Hobel wurscht ist, ein bissel Neugierde ist doch da oder?????? Ich hab mein neues direkt auf die Waage geschmissen....


----------



## NoStyle (9. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Da isser ja mal wieder der Mann mit der geilsten Farbe für ein WC...


Stimmt aber wirklich! Retrospektiv betrachtet ist das Mango von El Papa wunderschön! Das Wildcard ist und bleibt ein super spaßiges Sorglos-Bike, das ist klar ...

Habe mir, nachdem das Rune-Gewicht bekannt war, schon gedacht dass sich das Spitfire bei ca. 3,1 bis 3,2 kg ohne Dämpfer einpendelt. Wie haha auch bestätigt sind die Wandstärken vom Spitfire eher auf Stabilität getrimmt als auf Leichtbau. Der Hauptunterschied liegt vermutlich im Rahmendreieck und nicht am Hinterbau. Deshalb dürften auch keine sehr deutlichen Gewichtsunterschiede auftreten. Mir soll es recht sein, es ist ja der kleine Bruder vom Rune!

Ja: Der Hinterbau geht super smooth und praktisch ohne Widerstand. Gut für sensibelstes Ansprechen.

Und ja: Der Hinterbau scheint super steif zu sein. Ich bekomme den so gut wie nicht an den Ausfallern zusammengedrückt, ohne Achse natürlich. Bezüglich vertikaler oder seitlicher Verwindung tut sich nichts, absolut garnichts!


----------



## Stralov (9. Dezember 2012)

Das rote Spitfire is ja der Hammer. Wenn ich Geld für 2 Bikes hätte würd ich das nehmen und dazu noch einen Freerider aufbauen 
Schön auch mal ein schwarzes Rune zu sehn. Bin gespannt auf den Aufbau.
Jetzt gehts ja langsam rund hier. Sehr cool!


----------



## Ischi (9. Dezember 2012)

@haha

edle Liste, jetzt ist klar wo das Gewicht herkommt. Der Geldbeutel wird dabei aber auch deutlich leichter 
 @El Papa

gutes Wildcard, wohl war, die Farbe ist der Hammer. Nur noch Leitungswirrwarr entfernen und das Schutzblech weg  
Nee Quatsch, gute Kiste...


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn alle keine Waage daheim? Selbst wenn euch das Gewicht von dem Hobel wurscht ist, ein bissel Neugierde ist doch da oder??????



Klar! 

Banshee Rune, L, CTD, 142x12 Achse+Ausfallenden,blau => 3775g, das passt doch! (Der Dämpfer hat haargenau 300g, die Ausfallenden mit Achse wiegen etwas weniger als 250g (ich habe sie mit "bissl unter 250g mit allen Flipchips" in Erinnerung - habs vergessen aufzuschreiben).

Details:

Rahmen: Banshee Rune, L, Fox CTD, blau, 142x12 Achse
LR vorne: Hope Pro2, Supercomp, Flow EX
LR hinten: XT 142mm, Supercomp, Flow EX
Gabel: Fox Van R 160
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce2 30mm
Lenker: Syntace VEctor Carbon 740mm
Griffe: Syntace
Bremsen: Shimano SLX, 203mm, 180mm
Shifter: Shimano XT iSpec
Kurbel: Shimano XT, 22/32
Bashguard: Raceface light 32
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT shadow+
Kassette: Shimano XT
Reifen: Muddy Mary 2,5 Trailstar, Highroller 2 Exo 2,4 (hinten mit 60ml Milch tubeless, vorne mit Schlauch)
Pedale: Superstarcomponents
Steuersatz: Workscomponents -1,5° (ZS44/ZS56)

Gewicht: 14,85kg 

So sah er frisch ausgepackt aus, in der Winterdunkelheit und mit zittriger Hand vor Freude




Tataaaaa!




















Uphill Position (180cm Körpergröße, keine langen Beine)





Was so auffällt:
Montage war absolut problemlos, alles toll verarbeitet! Der Hinterbau ist extrem steif - da tut sich so gut wie nix, egal was man probiert!  Ich habe alles vermessen - passt!  Lediglich beim Oberrohr komme ich auf 600 statt 610 - es passt mir, beim Proberollen, wie angegossen. Der Sattel geht schön weit rein (Stütze auf ein für mich unkritisches Maß abgeschnitten, passt). Reifenfreiheit hinten ist absolut genial! Umwerfermontage sollte man mit Vorsicht machen - Dämpfer raus, Hinterbau durchbewegen... Der aktuelle XT 2-fach passt, wenn man ihn nicht zu tief montiert (achja, Schrauben liegen beim Umwerfer keine dabei - sollte man sich bewusst sein). Der Lenkwinkel ist für meinen Einsatzbereich natürlich flach. Derzeit habe ich es in der hohen Einstellung mit den kurzen Kettenstreben. bin sehr gespannt! 

Ich werd's wegen Shadow+ einfach einmal ohne KeFü probieren...vielleicht geht das ja wirklich,

Da ich bis gestern nicht einsatzbereit war, gibt es heute die erste Ausfahrt. Pfuh, ich kann's kaum erwarten! 
   @haha
blau meets rot! - das machen wir im Frühjar!  Danke für das superschnelle Verschicken!


----------



## böser_wolf (10. Dezember 2012)

haha schrieb:


>


mal n vergleich




habt ihr das v2 spiti mal gewogen rahmen ohne dämpfer mit ausfallenden??


----------



## berkel (10. Dezember 2012)

@GrazerTourer

Geil! Das Blau kommt richtig gut, gefällt mir besser als das Neongelb. Die Felgenaufkleber noch abknibbeln. Das Rune könnte ich mir auch sehr gut für mich vorstellen.

Was hast du da als Kettenstrebenschutz?


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Dezember 2012)

@berkel
Merci!  Ja, die Pickerl auf den Felgen kommen noch runter. Ich hab mich anfangs noch net getraut. Zuerst wollte ich ja irgendwie lieber das Gelb, aber jetzt muß ich sagen, daß ich die Entscheidung mit Blau perfekt finde. Taugt mir ziemlich!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Dezember 2012)

@grAzer Tourer

Sehr geiles Geschoss....auch eine tolle Farbe.

Sieht aus als hättest Du ein Stück Moosgummi auf die Kettenstrebe geklebt....wäre ja ne gute Idee...

Was mir auffällt ist, wie weit der Umwerfer vom Bash entfernt ist. Schleift da nicht die Kette bei Verwendung vom "Granny Ring"? Bei meinem WC ist der Umwerfer ca. 5mm vom Bash entfernt montiert und trotzdem liegt die Kette am Umwerferblech auf wenn man nicht in die Pedale tritt und kein Zug auf die Kette kommt....??!!


----------



## trailterror (10. Dezember 2012)

Starkes spitfire: langes Oberrohr mit ordentlich Schrittfreiheit, dank abfallendem Oberrohr, gefällt mir technisch gut!

Das blaue Rune ist auch Knaller, sieht optisch seehr ansprechend aus!
Sieht vorn aber echt tief aus. Da hat man ja fast schon mit versenkbarer stütze sattelüberhöhung. Ich persönlich mags vorn ja höher.....

Aber alles in allem hammer neue Palette von Banshee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Dezember 2012)

@kalkhoffpink
Das ist ein 32er Bash, insofern wirkt es weiter weg als es ist. Die Kette streift nicht am Leitblech. Generell muß ich sagen, daß der neue XT 2-fach Umwerfer eine ordentliche Verbesserung bringt. Er ist breiter und hat nach unten hin mehr Spielraum, super! Bei der Montage muß man schauen, daß man den Umwerfer nicht zu weit nach unten montiert. Ich habe ihn maximal hoch montiert und es funktioniert alles bestens. Wenn der Hinterbau voll eingefedert ist, hab ich noch etwa 2mm Luft zwischen dem Umwerfer (Klemmung vom Schaltseil) und dem KS Link Steg.

Bin übrigens gerade zurück von meiner ersten Ausfahrt. Zweieinhalb Stunden Spaß pur! Der einzige Grund heute Geschwindigkeit rauszunehmen, waren der Schnee im Trail und bei der zweiten Abfahrt die Sonne, die den festen Schnee ein bisserl weich gemacht hat. Rutschig, aber saucool! Das Bike klebt bergab richtig arg am Boden, wow! Ich bin gespannt wie es sich im Trockenen macht. Schau ma einmal, ob ich Jänner wieder arbeiten muss. Wenn nicht............ 
 @trailterror
Danke  naja, soooo tief ist sie auch nicht. Ich würde sagen, ähnlich meinem 301 - muss die Bikes einmal beide vergleichen. Aktuell hat das 301 aber keinen Lenker...blöd jetzt.  

Generell fühle ich mich von der Position am Bike pudelwohl! Bergauf geht's echt super. Im Sitzen braucht man die Climb/Trail Einstellung vom CTD mMn nicht wirklich. ich lasse ihn eher auf Descent, sonst vergesse ich runter nur aufs Umstellen. Das Mehrgewicht von etwa 1,5kg zum 301 merke ich garnicht. Tragen tut sich das Rune auch extrem angenehm, dank der guten Rohrform und des Dreiecks. Alles in allem bin ich nach der ersten Ausfahrt sehr sehr zufrieden.


----------



## der freed (10. Dezember 2012)

Ups etwas groß...Rahmen kam heute! Bin so gespannt!!!!


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Dezember 2012)

Yesssssss!


----------



## trailterror (10. Dezember 2012)

Hier gehts ja ab


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Dezember 2012)

Voll, hehe!  Sehr sehr cool!

Ein Handyschnappschuß von der ersten Ausfahrt. Tatort: Der Todeshügel der bobfahrenden Kids  haben sie gut gemacht, das Hupferl! macht mit dem Bob aber wohl mehr Sinn *g*


----------



## berkel (10. Dezember 2012)

Sieht so aus, dass die neue Modellpalette mit KS-Link gut ankommt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Dezember 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hier gehts ja ab




Die banshee Fanboys halt.......ist gerade wie Weihnachten und Geburtstag zusammen...


----------



## The Great (10. Dezember 2012)

Rune und Spitfire sind beide toll geworden! Möchten die glücklichen Käufer mal über Rahmenpreise sprechen?


----------



## trailinger (10. Dezember 2012)

@GrazerTourer
glückwunsch! sehr, sehr gelungen...farbe, ausstattung, hinterbaustrebenschutz...(würde mich auch interessieren, ob das taugt, schaut jedenfalls gut aus)! vermisst du keine kettenführung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livanh (10. Dezember 2012)

Sieht das nur so aus oder haben das Rune und Spitfire den gleichen Hinterbau?


----------



## NoStyle (10. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Die banshee Fanboys halt.......ist gerade wie Weihnachten und Geburtstag zusammen...


Na für Dich doch wohl auch! 
Dein AM-Rahmen in Schwarz/Raw sieht toll aus, Deine Parts sind auch super. Da hast Du dich doch prima "beschenken lassen" ... 



The Great schrieb:


> Rune und Spitfire sind beide toll geworden! Möchten die glücklichen Käufer mal über Rahmenpreise sprechen?


Einfach bei Bernhard aka User haha von everyday26.de fragen. Er ist der neue Banshee-D-Land-Vertrieb und kann Dir Preise nennen. 




Livanh schrieb:


> Sieht das nur so aus oder haben das Rune und Spitfire den gleichen Hinterbau?


Nicht unwahrscheinlich. Wie bei vielen anderen Firmen auch teilen sich diverse Serien Rohrsätze oder Frästeile ...


Glückwunsch Grazer! 
Was für ein Monster-Bock  Ich hoffe Du hast viel Spaß damit! 
Die Geo ist stark. Könntest Du bitte mal die Tretlagerhöhe messen?



GrazerTourer schrieb:


>


----------



## Schreiner (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub ich bestell gleich ohne probefahrt.......


----------



## Xeleux (10. Dezember 2012)

Also wer seinen Rahmen nicht mehr leiden mag... PN an mich 
Die neuen Bikes gefallen mir echt super... und ganz großes Kino welche Aufbauen man hier zu bestaunen bekommt :thumbup:


----------



## User85319 (10. Dezember 2012)

Sowohl das rote Spitty als auch das blaue Rune sind sowas von pornös!!!!!!
Beide lösen den absoluten Haben-will-Reflex bei mir aus 

Könnt ihr mal bei Zeiten nen kurzen Bericht über die Hinterbaufunktion abgeben?


----------



## der freed (10. Dezember 2012)

Von meinem Prime kommen morgen die Bilder, bin heute leider nicht mehr dazu gekommen! gewicht ist mit 14,2kg noch voll okay für mich 
Donnerstag gehts auf die erste Ausfahrt...wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitmacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Dezember 2012)

14,2 ist schon eine Ansage für so ein massives 29er! was wiegt denn der Rahmen?


----------



## NoStyle (11. Dezember 2012)

Prime-Rahmen ohne Dämpfer wiegt 3,4x Kilo-irgendwas.
der freed, mach noch schnell nen Bild bevor es schnutzig wird ...


----------



## der freed (11. Dezember 2012)

wird gemacht!! 
ja hat mich auch prositiv überrascht...sind jetzt nicht wirklich sonderlich leichte teile verbaut!

hier mal eine kleine partliste:
Prime Größe M
RS Revelation 140mm 15ML
Komplett XT (bremsen + Schaltung + Pedale)
E.13 2.fach -> welche mit dem S3 Umwerfer nicht wirklich zurecht kommt...musste etwas feilen!  
Funworks + ZTR Flow + Conti MountainKing 2,4II Protection + FRM Milch
Renthal Griff, Vorbau + Lenker (750mm, 10mm Rise)
Kidshock LEV + SLR Carbon

sollte reichen...also mit leichterem Lenker und vielleicht noch krasseren Laufräder (Speichen + Nabe) steht auf jeden fall die 13 vorne...mit komplett XTR und allem schnickschnack könnte man glaube ich auch auf 12,xx kg kommen?!
Aber das darf gerne jemand anderes machen


----------



## NoStyle (11. Dezember 2012)

Man kann wirklich gutes Gewicht an den Parts sparen, siehe haha´s Spitfire. Aber dann ist der Aufbau entsprechend exquisit und teuer. Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob generell um die Rahmengewichte zuviel Wirbel gemacht wird. Banshees der letzten Generationen waren noch nie für besonders geringes Gewicht bekannt, sondern für andere Features. Ganz besonders schwer sind sie allerdings auch nicht! Wenn man unbedingt sub 3 kg Rahmen haben möchte muss man eben woanders suchen, so sehe ich das ...


----------



## der freed (11. Dezember 2012)

Klar so ist es ja auch!
Sachen wie kidshock oder Führung will ich an so einem Rad einfach nicht missen! 
Daher passt mir das auf jeden Fall gut so wie es ist! 
Wenn jetzt die sitzposition und der "wohlfühl-effekt" auch gleich stimmt, dann ist mir das Gewicht erstmal egal! Beim lapierre hab ich die Gewicht "****erei" auch irgendwann gelassen, weil es mir das einfach nicht wert ist, geschweige den bin ich eh nicht wirklich davon überzeugt, ob man 300 oder 400 gramm wirklich bemerkt, so lange es nicht von den Laufrädern kommt!
So genug gebabelt, gute Nacht zusammen!


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. Dezember 2012)

Gabel, Reifen. Da spart dein Prime eh schon ordentlich.  

Ja, die Rahmen finde ich jetzt auch nicht extra schwer. Schwerer, aber nicht arg viel. Das neue 601 (üblicher Weise in der absoluten Leichtgewichtsoberklasse) wiegt in L, raw mit Dämpfer, Steuersatz und steckachse gleich viel wie mein Rune in L.
Ungefährer vergleich:
Dämpfer +220g
Lack -150g
Steuersatz +100g
Dann wäre das 601 in etwa 150-200g leichter. Das ist völlig zu vernachlässigen.  Da spricht extrem viel für die neuen Banshees.


----------



## Schreiner (11. Dezember 2012)

Rune und 601 stehen momentan bei mir für 2013 auf der haben will Liste, 301 kommt wohl weg oder in Keller.
Probefahrt 601 ist kein Problem bekomme ich demnächst, Rune ist ein Tagesausflug zu everday aber auch das werd ich wohl machen.
Momentan hat das Rune die Nase vorn, lange genug LV gefahren 

Vergleich mal die beiden Bikes


----------



## der freed (11. Dezember 2012)

So da ich fotographisch so begabt bin wie ein Blatt Papier nur ein Handy Bild! 
So wie es zusehen ist 14,2kg und flaches Setup zum testen!


----------



## Ischi (11. Dezember 2012)

das rote Spitfire, das blaue Rune und das silberne Prime, allesamt super , da werde ich glatt neidisch mit meinem alten Wildcard.
Mein Rahmen ist jetzt auch wieder bei mir, in schön orange, jetzt wird aufgebaut


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. Dezember 2012)

@der freed
Yeah!!  Würde mich interessieren, das Prime. Ich bin einmal einen Tag lang ein Tallboy gefahren. Das war weniger meins, wobei ich glaube, daß man das Prime nicht mit dem Tallboy vergleichen kann. Da kann das Prime bestimmt deutlich mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (11. Dezember 2012)

ja also der erste Gedanke war sofort positiv beim rollen im Shop, muss mal noch schauen ob ich den einen cm vielleicht sogar wegnehme unterm Vorbau, wird sich zeigen am Berg! 

Bin inzwischen sogar echt froh das ich SIE in RAW und nicht in gelb habe!  
Cheers


----------



## Frog (11. Dezember 2012)

jetzt ich...15,2 kg (kommt noch eine Stinger dran):


----------



## Stralov (11. Dezember 2012)

Sehr geil Frog... Und mit einer X-Fusion. Sehr cool. Bin ich Fan von  
Is das M oder L? Und hast du bei den Teilen versucht Gewicht zu sparen oder war dir das egal?


----------



## Frog (11. Dezember 2012)

Stralov schrieb:


> Sehr geil Frog... Und mit einer X-Fusion. Sehr cool. Bin ich Fan von
> Is das M oder L? Und hast du bei den Teilen versucht Gewicht zu sparen oder war dir das egal?



ist ein L.
Habe versucht mit meinen vorhandenen Teilen das Rad auf zu bauen.
Habe nur den X0 Umwerfer und den 30er megaforce + ACROS Steuersatz dazu gekauft.

Wenn ich jetzt noch an Gewicht sparen wollte; würde eine Xt Bremse, ein Syntace Carbon Lenker und eine XT Kurbel dran kommen. Das wären aber in der Summe so 250 -300 g. 
Zudem habe ich noch einen passenden FOX CTD zu Hause...da spar ich satte 260 g gegenüber dem CCDB.


----------



## der freed (11. Dezember 2012)

hier gehts ja voll ab!  sau gut! Schönes Rune da oben, mir persönlich sind die Laufräder etwas zu "laut" aber sonst super 

kurzes Feedback zu meinen...bin gerade von der arbeit heim gefahren (ca. 5 - 7km) und muss sagen ich bin komplett überzeugt von 29"....so schön laufruhig und schnell in der ebene, wahnsinn! klar kann auch viel kopfsache dabei sein aber allgemein einfach ein traum!
bin schwer verliebt


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. Dezember 2012)

Haha, Glücksgefühle wohin man blickt! 

Heute bin ich wieder 900hm am Trail gewesen, Yeah! Das Bike geht so geil! Bergab fahre ich jetzt auf D mit Druckstufe auf 2. Da habe ich ein weiches Fahrwerk und bei Drops bei etwa einem halben Meter oder Meter (schwer zu sagen) ist nix durchgeschlagen. 

Morgen und übermorgen bin ich im Powder, leider nicht am Trail.


----------



## trailinger (12. Dezember 2012)

Liebe Rune L-Bauer!

Verratet Ihr mir bitte, wie lang die Bremsleitungen vorne und hinten sind/sein müssen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Frog (12. Dezember 2012)

trailinger schrieb:


> Liebe Rune L-Bauer!
> 
> Verratet Ihr mir bitte, wie lang die Bremsleitungen vorne und hinten sind/sein müssen?
> 
> Vielen Dank!



vorne 90-100cm ...100m wenn die Leitung an der Brücke mit befstigt wird.
hinten cca. 160.....hatte die original 170 von Shimano dran und die waren deutlich zu lang.

Genaueres müste ich für hinten nachmessen.


----------



## Frog (12. Dezember 2012)

ich habe mal eine Frage zum CCDN air.
Bei mtbr.com wurde folgendes geschrieben:

 builttoride
mtbr member


Quote:
Originally Posted by Mishtar View Post
Any more info on the internal spacers? I ask because the frame warrantys are only available from Trident with the Fox Float or no shock, so if I wanted to buy a CCDB air and get the HV can just wondering what internal spacers i would need.

Rune spec for the DBair is Xvol can with 1 large volume spacer. Base settings are as follows:

LSR - 14 clicks in
LSC - 10 clicks in
HSR - 2 turns in
HSC - 2 turns in

These are just a rough guide to get started, but I actively encourage riders to make adjustments and try tuning the shock to match their personal needs.

Meine Frage; so wie das verstehe, sollze der gross "volumen reduzierer" verbaut sein oder eingebaut werden.
Im Paket lag aber verschlossen das Werkzeug + 3 Reduzierer + 2 O-Ringe. Einer der blauen Reduzierer scheint mir der "Large" zu sein. Weiß jemand ob man den CCDBair selbst noch "bearbeiten" muss!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralov (12. Dezember 2012)

schau mal hier, vlcht hilft dir das weiter. da siehst du wie der ring aussieht mit dem man das volumen reduziert und wies gemacht wird [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxYNPBGeGkE&list=UUEEUdnSKAUi_Sd0UFt7bxQA&index=1"]DBAir Volume Adjustment - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## trailinger (12. Dezember 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> vorne 90-100cm ...100m wenn die Leitung an der Brücke mit befstigt wird.
> hinten cca. 160.....hatte die original 170 von Shimano dran und die waren deutlich zu lang.
> 
> Genaueres müste ich für hinten nachmessen.


Vielen Dank! 850 mm sind also mit einer 180er-Gabel wohl zu kurz...das ist blöd...


----------



## Frog (12. Dezember 2012)

trailinger schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! 850 mm sind also mit einer 180er-Gabel wohl zu kurz...das ist blöd...




kommt auf den Abgang der Bremse an und Rise vom Lenker.
Ich führe die Leitung immer oberhalb der Brücke entlang und befestige die dort in der Mitte mit einem Kabelbinder. dann macht die eine recht anständigen Bogen hin zur Bremse. Es gibt aber auch Leute die gehen fast senkrecht runter.....geschmackssache......mir ist auf jedenfall noch nie ein Bresmschlauch abgerissen.


----------



## Frog (12. Dezember 2012)

Stralov schrieb:


> schau mal hier, vlcht hilft dir das weiter. da siehst du wie der ring aussieht mit dem man das volumen reduziert und wies gemacht wird DBAir Volume Adjustment - YouTube



kenn ich.....habe nur keine Lust an einem neuen Dämpfer gleich wieder rum zu basteln....eine original Papverpackung war ja nicht dabei....aber die Packung mit den Reduzierringen war original verscheiweißt.

Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob in Tawain das schon gemacht haben...ich denke eher nicht....und ich weiß auch nicht ob ich mit dem Einbau dann richtig liege.


----------



## Ischi (12. Dezember 2012)

So, nach den wunderbaren neuen Banshee, hier mein "neues Altes"  Ich hoffe das in die Jahre gekommene Wildcard kann einigermaßen mithalten:





Änderungen zum letzten mal:
- Farbe 
- Einfach Antrieb mit 32er Kettenblatt vorn/36er Kassette hinten, 10fach
- -2° Winkelsteuersatz
- RockShox Lyrik U-turn
- X-Fusion O2 AV
- Kleinzeug (Vorbau, Bremsscheiben,...)

Geplant:
- Sattel (der aktuelle ist für lange Touren, mehrere Tage im Sattel die Hölle)
- Reifen
- blaues X an der Kefü 
- Hülse um die Lyrik auf 170mm zu bringen

Gewicht aktuell: 14,8kg

So wie es dasteht ist die Lyrik auf 145mm getravelt. Für Bikepark soll sie dann auf 170mm und hinten eventuell auf 165mm, mal sehen wie es sich fährt. Ein Highroller 2 DH ST liegt für den Fall auch noch rum.

Tausend Dank an NoStyle für die Decal-Vorlagen


----------



## san_andreas (12. Dezember 2012)

Das ist sogar sehr geil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (12. Dezember 2012)

Die Farbe ist sehr geil, das Rad kann sich auf jeden fall auch sehen lassen!
Super Arbeit geleistet mit der "alten Dame"


----------



## NoStyle (12. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt Dinge die altern nicht! Das Wildcard ist immer noch sehr aktuell - gute Geometrie, ausgeklügeltes und grundsolides Fahrwerk, unkaputtbarer Rahmen, mehr brauchts nicht. Ein wenig Kosmetik hier und da und schon strahlt es wieder in neuem und frischem Glanz.

Mein lieber Freund, richtig toll geworden das Wildcard 
Parts, Gewicht (sub 15 kg!!) und jetzt dazu das neue Finish - alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## Ischi (12. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank, schön das es euch gefällt 
 @NoStyle
genau so sieht es aus, bin echt mal auf den Lenkwinkel beim fahren gespannt, beim draufsetzen fühlt es sich schonmal sehr gut an 
Und, die Fee passt von der Größe her schon so  Tausend Dank nochmal


----------



## NoStyle (12. Dezember 2012)

Für Dich immer wieder gerne


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. Dezember 2012)

@_Ischi_

Sehr geil, fast wie das original Mango Yellow. Wer braucht da ein RUNE v2.......das Wildcard ist einfach gut!

Aber 14,8kg??? Sensationeller Wert. Da frag ich mich wieder wo ich 1000g mehr verbraten hatte - noch dazu mit Luftgabel!!!??

Übrigens klebte das original Wildcard Decal weiter vorne...aber so ist auch gut....

Ride On....


----------



## Cam-man (13. Dezember 2012)

da werd ich ja fast neidisch irgendwie, sehr schön!


----------



## slidedown (13. Dezember 2012)

Ischi schrieb:


> So, nach den wunderbaren neuen Banshee, hier mein "neues Altes"  Ich hoffe das in die Jahre gekommene Wildcard kann einigermaßen mithalten:
> 1090863.JPG?0[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> Änderungen zum letzten mal:
> ...



Meine Fresse, wie geil ist das denn bitte?  
Aaaber, keine "Aces" auf dem Oberrohr und kein "ordentlicher" head badge???
Der Laufradsatz würde mich brennend interessieren (Sorry, bin nich so gut im Bilder lesen).
Die neuen Spitfires/Runes? I don't like 'em very much by now. Maybe I just haven't looked @ them long enough, but, you know...


----------



## slidedown (13. Dezember 2012)

Ischi schrieb:


> So, nach den wunderbaren neuen Banshee, hier mein "neues Altes"  Ich hoffe das in die Jahre gekommene Wildcard kann einigermaßen mithalten:
> 1090863.JPG?0[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> Änderungen zum letzten mal:
> ...



Meine Fresse, wie geil ist das denn bitte?  
Aaaber, keine "Aces" auf dem Oberrohr und kein "ordentlicher" head badge???
Der Laufradsatz und die Bremsen würden mich brennend interessieren (Sorry, bin nich so gut im Bilder lesen).
http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/vy/9e/vy9ekcir8xnf/large_P
Die neuen Spitfires/Runes? I don't like 'em very much by now. Maybe I just haven't looked @ them long enough, but, you know...


----------



## Frog (13. Dezember 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> kenn ich.....habe nur keine Lust an einem neuen Dämpfer gleich wieder rum zu basteln....eine original Papverpackung war ja nicht dabei....aber die Packung mit den Reduzierringen war original verscheiweißt.
> 
> Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob in Tawain das schon gemacht haben...ich denke eher nicht....und ich weiß auch nicht ob ich mit dem Einbau dann richtig liege.



.............ist schon ab Werk verbaut.....muss also nicht erst aufmachen und einbauen!!


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Dezember 2012)

cool!  Das WIldcard schaut gut aus. Ich mag orange! 

gestern ein Rune-loser-Tag. Ich war powdern.  Heute ist's so a****kalt, daß ich mich nicht überwinden kann. Vielleicht geh ich am Nachmittag Gondelfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ischi (13. Dezember 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> @_Ischi_
> 
> Sehr geil, fast wie das original Mango Yellow. Wer braucht da ein RUNE v2.......das Wildcard ist einfach gut!
> 
> Aber 14,8kg??? Sensationeller Wert. Da frag ich mich wieder wo ich 1000g mehr verbraten hatte - noch dazu mit Luftgabel!!!??



Freut mich, dass die Kiste gut ankommt. Allein der Einfach-Antrieb spart ordentlich. Dazu noch leichte Pedale (Funn Funndamental), der Dämpfer (280g), der nicht allzu schwere Laufradsatz (1800g) und eine Menge Kleinvieh, das summiert sich. Die Teile sind jetzt nicht auf kompromisslos Leichtbau ausgelegt, dass wäre mir zu teuer. Die Lyrik ist mit knapp 2400g jetzt auch nicht soo schwer. Wie gesagt, alleine Dämpfer und der Antrieb sparen gern mal 600g.




slidedown schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, wie geil ist das denn bitte?
> Aaaber, keine "Aces" auf dem Oberrohr und kein "ordentlicher" head badge???
> Der Laufradsatz und die Bremsen würden mich brennend interessieren (Sorry, bin nich so gut im Bilder lesen).



 Ja, die Decals habe ich mit Absicht nicht wieder so gemacht wie Original. Z.B. das "Ace" fand ich nie so toll 
Der Laufradsatz besteht aus Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben, Nope 911 Enduro Felgen (490g, 23mm Maulweite), 1,5/1,7mm Speichen (keine Ahnung mehr wie die heißen) und Alu-Nippel. In Summe 1800g.
Bremsen sind aktuelle Shimano XT inkl XT IceTech Scheiben (aber Beläge ohne die Kühlfinnen)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. Dezember 2012)

Ischi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaja, das Kleinvieh, wobei der Dämpfer mal 200g ausmacht, und der Einfachantrieb vielleicht noch mal 350g und die Pedale 80g??? Mein LRS wiegt auch nur 1750g und die TALAS ist 250g leichter als Deine Lyrik. bleiben also nur 330g Ersparnis?! Aber wurscht, Du wirst es schon richtig gewogen haben....ich bin im Moment mit meinem Neuaufbau bei 15,2kg mit CCDB Air...


----------



## Ischi (13. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Jaja, das Kleinvieh, wobei der Dämpfer mal 200g ausmacht, und der Einfachantrieb vielleicht noch mal 350g und die Pedale 80g??? Mein LRS wiegt auch nur 1750g und die TALAS ist 250g leichter als Deine Lyrik. bleiben also nur 330g Ersparnis?! Aber wurscht, Du wirst es schon richtig gewogen haben....ich bin im Moment mit meinem Neuaufbau bei 15,2kg mit CCDB Air...



Eben Kleinvieh  Vorbau wiegt 123g, Pedale 347g, meine Spacer quasi nichts , vorne ist ein 130g Schlauch montiert. Rein rechnerisch komme ich auf knapp unter 14,9kg, ohne aber den Rahmen neu gewogen zu haben nach dem Pulvern. Die Kofferwaage (klar, wird nicht extrem genau sein, aber extrem ungenau ist sie auch nicht) sagt sogar 14,73kg. Also habe ich mich innerlich auf 14,8kg geeinigt. Aber, das magische Gewicht von 15kg ist gefallen und 100g mehr oder weniger merkt auch keiner 
Es fühlt sich zumindest beim hochheben deutlich leichter als die 16kg vorher an 

Aber 15,2kg ist doch auch gut für dein neues Bike. Mit dem breiten Einsatzzweck und 2fach komplett kommst du dann auch überall hoch. Also  Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## martinfueloep (13. Dezember 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Vielleicht geh ich am Nachmittag Gondelfahren.



hm, ich hab dich in DER gondel nicht entdecken können. dabei wär ich extra auf deinem hausberg gewesen, um meine legende einzuweihen.
schön hatten wir's!


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Dezember 2012)

Sehr cool!  

Mir war zu kalt. *g* ich hab stattdessen roastbeef gemacht. 

Sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## Ischi (13. Dezember 2012)

wenn ich ein DH-Bike hätte, wäre es ein Legend  Schön!


----------



## martinfueloep (13. Dezember 2012)

Danke, danke, mir gefällt's auch von Tag zu Tag besser.

@ GT: sooo kalt war's gar nicht, knapp unter 0, grad so, dass es befroren und wir sauber geblieben sind.


----------



## slidedown (13. Dezember 2012)

@Ischi

dito. leider haben wir hier nicht die trails dafür 

ach ja, ich hoffe ich komm auch noch auf dein gewicht mit Variosattelstütze.
eigentlich müsste mein kleiner, eloxierter wildcardrahmen doch leichter sein, meine gabel auch und
die descendant dürfte doch auch nicht so viel schwerer sein als ne xt. dämpfer und laufradsatz sind
aber schon ein gutes stück schwerer. damit könnte es dann schon hinkommen.
egal, bau mir eh gerade ein neues, leichtes trailbike auf, dass ich dann leider nicht hier posten kann.
ist zwar schon 6 jahre alt, war aber von der geometrie her seiner zeit weit voraus.
ich sag nur 115mm am heck, 66,5° lenkwinkel mit ner 140er gabel (minimum 100, maximum 160) und
ner tretlagerhöhe von 32cm bei 3kg mit dämpfer mit nem unterrohr von nem 216mm freerider/downhiller


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Dezember 2012)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> Danke, danke, mir gefällt's auch von Tag zu Tag besser.
> 
> @ GT: sooo kalt war's gar nicht, knapp unter 0, grad so, dass es befroren und wir sauber geblieben sind.



Ich war noch ein bisserl hinüber von 8 Stunden Tiefschnee am Vortag *g* Da war alles was nicht Zimmertemperatur ist "kalt".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (14. Dezember 2012)

Wie schaut's denn mit den Kletterqualitäten des Rune aus? Wie antriebsneutral ist der Hinterbau? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Stralov (14. Dezember 2012)

laut den erfahrungsberichten im mtbr forum sehr gut! kaum pedalfeedback und gute traktion. gabelabsenken wohl nicht nötig. einen ausführlichen beitrag gibts da vom user AdrianoMTB. siehe hier: http://forums.mtbr.com/9888006-post221.html


----------



## CDRacer (14. Dezember 2012)

Mein "altes" Spitfire.


----------



## Stralov (14. Dezember 2012)

schönes foto, schönes bike! wie "zerbrechlich" es im vergleich zum neuen wirkt. 
aber spaß macht es sicher immernoch!


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Dezember 2012)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Wie schaut's denn mit den Kletterqualitäten des Rune aus? Wie antriebsneutral ist der Hinterbau? Fragen über Fragen...



Nach rund 3000hm in dieser Woche kann ich sagen, dass das Rune ausgezeichnet bergauf fährt! In der Climb Einstellung kann man das Bike auch im Wiegetritt den Berg rauf prügeln.  Ich bin von Fahrt zu Fahrt mehr begeistert und bemerke immer mehr positive Aspekte. Heute bin ich ein paar sehr steile Spitzkehren gefahren. Der Radstand ist zwar sehr lang, aber das merke ich nicht. Vorteil: ich kann steiler in die Kehren fahren, traue mich früher das Hinterrad zu lupfen. Dadurch komme ich in Wahrheit enger und sicherer ums Eck. Hätte ich so zuerst nicht gedacht. Wenn es schnell wird und das Bike seitlich weg zu schmieren droht, oder schon weg schmiert, bleibt es deutlich kontrollierbarer als mein Vorgänger. Ich finde echt ständig neue positive Dinge. Das Radl ist einfach toll! 

Was ich nicht so recht glauben will ist, dass die drei unterschiedlichen Einstellung der Dämpfung nur im Trail Modus Einfluß haben. Ich meine, dass ich zwischen 1 und 2 auch im der D (Descent) Stellung einen Unterschied merke. Hmmm. 

In der Theorie: ist T einfach D+Druckstufensetting (1, 2 oder 3)? Oder ist da noch was anders?


----------



## Schreiner (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich will das net hören, ich will das net hören, nein nein nein.

Vor der länge hab ich auch noch etwas respekt.

Mein dealer frägt mal bei everday26 an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2012)

Frag doch selber an.


----------



## NoStyle (15. Dezember 2012)

Das Spitfire von CDRacer ist so schön.


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. Dezember 2012)

Sodala, heute wieder 900hm rauf und runter geglüht. Dieses mal in der tiefen/langen/flachen Einstellung. 
Fazit des Tages:
- der etwas flachere Sitzwinkel passt mir bergauf besser (Sattel kommt ein Stück zurück, wenn ich wieder wechsle) 
- das Bike ist bergab noch schneller 

Es ist, im Nachhinein betrachtet, abartig wie schnell ich heute unterwegs war. Es hatte +7 Grad, es lag zu 75% noch Schnee, es gab gemeine Eisplatten, wo kein Schnee, war triefend nasses Laub. Trotzdem war ich im Sommertempo unterwegs. Gruslig, irgendwie. , aber saugeil! Ich hätte heute nichts davon gemerkt, dass das Bike weniger wendig gewesen wäre. Hmhmhm. Verwirrend. Ich bleibe vorerst einmal so tief und teste weiter. 

Zwei Kleinigkeiten haben mir heute aber ein bisserl stress bereitet. 

1. Der High roller ist von der Flow EX gesprungen, was mir bzgl Tubeless,was bis dato echt genial funktioniert hat,Sorgen bereitet. ( es passierte an exakt der gleichen Stelle, an der ich den gleichen Reifen trotz Schlauch schon von der Supra30 geholt habe. Sehr komisch.) 

2. Ich bekomme die hintere Steckachse nicht mehr auf! Ich habe sie mMn nicht fest zugemacht und bin üblicher Weise echt ein sanfter Schrauber. Irgendwas ist da schief gegangen (ich tippe ja auf Streusalz...hätte wohl ein bisserl fetten sollen). Ich bekomme die Sicherungsschraube einfach nicht auf. Theoretisch müsste ich ja in dem Fall die Steckachse noch ein Stück fester anziehen, um das Gegenstück (das ja nur mit 3nm angezogen wird) zu entlasten. Ich trau mich die Achse aber nicht fester anziehen. Naja, bis morgen wirkt MOS2 einmal ordentlich ein, dann wirds schon wieder passen. 

Das Radl ist so Sau schnell! Geil!


----------



## Parolli (15. Dezember 2012)

Apropo Steckachse, weiß jemand ob man bei den 142x12 Ausfallenden auch ne Andere Achse alla Maxle oder DT fahren kann?


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Dezember 2012)

Weiß ich noch nicht.  wenn ich was weiß, verrate ich es dir gerne. 

War heute wieder 3h unterwegs. 1200hm im Eilzugstempo im Tauwetter-Dreck nach unten (und vorher rauf). Selbst nach dem gefrorenen regen von gestern und auf dickem Eis (angetaut und relativ griffig) vermittelt das Bike eine unglaubliche Sicherheit. Immer wieder schön!


----------



## Frog (16. Dezember 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Sodala, heute wieder 900hm rauf und runter geglüht. Dieses mal in der tiefen/langen/flachen Einstellung.
> Fazit des Tages:
> - der etwas flachere Sitzwinkel passt mir bergauf besser (Sattel kommt ein Stück zurück, wenn ich wieder wechsle)
> - das Bike ist bergab noch schneller
> ...






...nimm mal einen Heißluftföhn und versuch die Ausfallenden zu erwärmen....geht meist dann von allein!


----------



## Frog (16. Dezember 2012)

Zwei Kleinigkeiten haben mir heute aber ein bisserl stress bereitet. 

1. Der High roller ist von der Flow EX gesprungen, was mir bzgl Tubeless,was bis dato echt genial funktioniert hat,Sorgen bereitet. ( es passierte an exakt der gleichen Stelle, an der ich den gleichen Reifen trotz Schlauch schon von der Supra30 geholt habe. Sehr komisch.) 

ich glaube das ist ein Problem in der Kombination....liegt zum Teil am HR und zum Teil an der breiten,flachen FLOW EX. Habe ich jetzt schon öfters gelesen.
Fahre den HR 2 auf der EX1750 ohne Probleme (mit Schlauch).

Such mal hier im Forum....findest bestimmt genügend zu lesen.


----------



## Frog (16. Dezember 2012)

habe gestern meine erste Runde gedreht....

Habe die mittlere Position genommen und das kam mir schon sehr flach vorne vor (170er x-Fusion-Gabel). Toll fand ich, dass ich nicht wie beim Speci Enduro, beim treten das Gefühl hatte, den Boden zu nahe, zu kommen. In wie weit das jetzt in der der flachen Einstellung ist, muss ich mal ausprobieren.

Was ich machen musste, war einen 2. Plastik-Ring ans Trettlager montieren um die Kettenkennlinie zu verändern. Mit einem Ring hat beim SRAM x0 Umwerfer die Kette innen geschliffen.

Zum CCDBair.....der FOX ist einfacher


----------



## der freed (17. Dezember 2012)

So mal mein erstes Fazit zum Prime!
Hatte leider erst heute die Gelegenheit mal eine runde zu drehen!
Erstes Fazit ist auf jedem Fall mehr als nur positiv, der Hinterbau funktioniert 1A und auch die Geo passt mir super in der flachen Einstellung! einzige der Fox Dämpfer stört mich etwas, nicht wegen der Funktion sondern schlichtweg weil mir eine offen-zu Einstellung reichen würde! Aber das läuft auf jeden Fall unter Geschmackssache! 
Trotz der großen Räder ist das Bike spritzig und wendig! was zum einen der relativ leichten Laufrädern zu verdanken ist aber zum andern auch einfach der für meinen Geschmack super ausgewogenen Geometrie! Ich habe für mich auf jeden Fall eine neue liebe gefunden! 

Noch etwas OT:
Ein kurzes Fazit zu meinen neuen Race Face Ambush Kniepads falls es jemanden interessiert?!
Passform ist bei mir wirklich super, hatte anfangs das Gefühl das sie vielleicht etwas eng sind aber nach 2-3km Kurbel habe ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mehr dran gedacht! Die Möglichkeit sie ganz zu öffnen und somit sie anziehen zu können ohne die Schuhe abzuziehen, finde ich ebenfalls klasse 

so genug OT!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin ja wirklich erstaunt wie viele Leute offensichtlich begeistert sind von der flachen Einstellung ihrer Bikes. Auch das RUNE v2 wird in den Berichten auf mtbr.com meist sehr flach gefahren. Ich kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen. Mein Wildcard hatte 66 Grad mit 127mm hinten und 67 Grad mit 165mm. Mein aktuelles hat ebenfalls 66 Grad und ich merke da schon, dass es nen Tacken....naja...nennen wir es schwerfälliger um die Kurve fährt. Bin heilfroh doch erst mal nur -0,5 Grad eingebaut zu haben und nicht -1 Grad. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wie sich das mit 65 Grad oder sogar noch weniger fahren würde. Wie ein Auto ohne Servolenkung. Das geht zwar, aber cool ist anders. Man könnte fast meinen nur allein durch die Möglichkeit das Ding so flach zu legen müsste man es auch tun und dem Newschool-Hype folgen. Ich seh das skeptisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralov (17. Dezember 2012)

fahren, probieren selber urteil bilden. und du kannst es ja auch mit 66° fahren. müssen ja nicht die 65° sein. ich denke auch nicht, dass du das wildcard groß mit den neuen geos vergleichen kannst. vlcht funktioniert es beim rune ja eben auch mit sehr flachem lenkwinkel immernoch super.
das np mega z.b. hat ja auch einen recht flachen lenkwinkel mit 66° und steilem sitzwinkel und wird gerade dafür von vielen geschätzt. wenn die geos so konzipiert sind, dass sie auch mit flachem lenkwinkel noch gut um die kurven gehen, dann haben die ihren job doch super gemacht. viele sind doch schon sehr kritisch und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die erfahrungsberichte von einem newschool-hype so sehr beeinflusst sind sondern eher die geo von rune und co. einfach modern und clever sind.


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Dezember 2012)

@kalkhoffpink
Ich habe auch immer gesagt, dass ich steilere Winkel besser finde. Das lag einfach daran, dass das 301 mit der kürzeren Gabel einfach besser funktioniert als mit der längeren (man merkt den Unterschied zwischen 160er Van und 150er Sektor schon deutlich). Das liegt aber schlicht am Gesamtpaket und nicht am Lenkwinkel alleine! Mit den 140er Hebeln hinten (statt 160) und 150er Gabel vorne, ist das 301 sogar flacher als mit 160/160 und fährt sich aber von allen Setups am besten. Am Lenkwinkel liegt es also nicht.  

Ist es richtig steil, ist der flache LW des Rune natürlich eine enorme Hilfe, wenn eine Stelle echt arg zu fahren ist. Die letzten beiden Touren mit dem Rune bin ich, wie schon geschrieben, in der flachen/tiefen Einstellung gefahren. Das bedeutet bei mir irre 63.5 Grad Lenkwinkel. Es fährt sich richtig richtig gut! Keine Spur von träge.... Anscheinend ist es sehr wichtig, dass der Schwerpunkt bzw das Tretlager schön tief wird, je flacher der Lenkwinkel ist. Schwer zu sagen, auf jeden Fall war ich selbst überrascht und werde entgegen meiner ursprünglichen Idee, wohl nicht in der hohen Einstellung bleiben. Aber das er-fahre ich in den nächsten x Monaten alles... wer weiß was noch kommt. Ich freu mich drauf, hehehe.


----------



## berkel (17. Dezember 2012)

Interessante Überlegung mit dem Zusammenhang Lenkwinkel/Tretlagerhöhe. Ich bin im Herbst das neue Scott Gambler mit 62* Lenkwinkel, dafür aber kurzen Kettenstreben und sehr tiefem Tretlager gefahren. Das Bike war für ein DH-Gerät richtig handlich, keine Spur von Trägheit oder abkippender Lenkung. Anliegerkurven sind der Wahnsinn mit dem tiefen Tretlager. Mein LV 901 ist träger, hat aber auch ein deutlich höheres Tretlager.

Mein Spitfire ist für ein Trailbike auch ungewöhnlich flach, aber ich finde es super zu fahren, auch bergauf. Den flachen Lenkwinkel habe ich nur einmal deutlich gespürt als ich nach einem Trail auf meinem starren CC Bike direkt aufs Spitfire umgestiegen bin. Da hat man gemerkt wie die Lenkung doch abkippt. Nach 5 min. war das Gefühl aber wieder ganz normal.


----------



## Cam-man (17. Dezember 2012)

also seit ich auf 130mm das wildcard fahr mit der 170er lyrik und exterenen cups liegt der lenkwinkel auch irgendwo bei 66°, möglicherweise sogar noch flacher
und es fährt einfach so viel besser um die kurve, man muss das rad nicht mehr um die kurve wuchten sondern sich einfach nur reinlegen und der rest passiert wie auf schienen von allein
das wird aber immer mit geschwindigkeit, gelände und fahrstil zusammenhängen...


----------



## NoStyle (17. Dezember 2012)

Stralov schrieb:


> fahren, probieren selber urteil bilden ...


So sollte man das am besten machen ... 



Stralov schrieb:


> ... wenn die geos so konzipiert sind, dass sie auch mit flachem lenkwinkel noch gut um die kurven gehen, dann haben die ihren job doch super gemacht. viele sind doch schon sehr kritisch und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die erfahrungsberichte von einem newschool-hype so sehr beeinflusst sind sondern eher die geo von rune und co. einfach modern und clever sind.




Wie sich ein Bike fährt ist doch immer als ganzes Paket zu betrachten. Die gesamte Geometrie ist da sehr entscheidend, nicht nur einzelne Parameter wie flacher Lenkwinkel. Dazu kommt dann noch die Federung, welche ebenfalls zum Charakter beiträgt.
Die neuen Banshees sind angelehnt an eine Art "Forward-Geometry", d.h. die gesamte Position auf/über dem Bike ist vorverlagert, zentriert zwischen den Laufrädern. Das hat mit dem steilen Sitzwinkel zu tun, welcher den Reach verlängert. Dazu kurze Kettenstreben, sehr tiefes Tretlager und flacher Lenkwinkel - das alles führt zu einem offensichtlich deutlich agilerem Handling als nackte Zahlen, z.B. langer Radstand vermuten lassen. 

Das war beim Nukeproof Mega auch so, nur mit längeren Kettenstreben und kürzeren Oberrohren ...

Leider kann ich mein Spitfire noch nicht aufbauen weil sich Parts verzögern, aber wenn ich den Spitfire-Rahmen an das Wildcard halte gibt es sehr deutliche Unterschiede: Das Spitfire ist, Tretlager als Fixpunkt, locker 2 cm nach vorne "länger" - und das bei nahezu gleicher Oberrohrlänge. Das Heck ist etwas kürzer bzw. minimal länger mit 650B-Ausfallern. Standover ist nochmal größer(!). Das Wildcard empfinde ich schon als extrem wendig, auch mit 65,5er LW und fand es schon deutlich in Richtung "New-School" verglichen mit anderen Bikes. Bin mal gespannt wie "lebendig" das Spitfire sich fährt, aber ich kann es mir schon sehr gut vorstellen.

Lang & flach & trotzdem wendig funktioniert dann wohl nur im Zusammenspiel, sonst wird es vermutlich träge, oder zu stelzig, abkippende Lenkung usw. ...


----------



## Ischi (17. Dezember 2012)

klar, man muss immer die Gesamtgeo betrachten, aber ich muss sagen das NoStyle-Wildcard geht mit -1,5° Winkelsteuersatz einfach mal wie die Hölle, mein Wildcard mach nach ein paar winterlichen Proberollversuchen mit -2° auch keine schlechte Figur und meine Freundin fähr auch 66° bei 150mm Federweg. Geht auch gut, wenn dann scheitert es mal ganz gewaltig an der Fahrtechnik (also bei mir und ihr  ) Wenn ich sehe wie Leute ihr XXL Rotwild Enduro mit weit über 1,2m Radstand durch sau enge Serpentinen treiben, muss das mit "normalen" Rädern auch gehen.

Ich muss immernoch an die Probefahrt mit dem Propain Spindrift denken, das hatte 63,5° und war mein bisher bestes Bergabbike (klar, dann halt auch nur bergab).

Aber klar, da kommt sicherlich eine ganze Portion Einsatzzweck, persönliche Vorlieben und Restgeo vom Bike dazu. Ich meine dennoch alles über 67° oder gar 66° gehört an modernen Allmountains und Enduros verboten. Genauso wie Sitzwinkel flacher als 74° 

Gerade Lenkwinkel und Vorbaulänge sind meiner Meinung nach die beiden Parameter, an denen man Änderungen am deutlichsten merkt. Ob die Kettenstrebe oder das Oberrohr nun 10mm kürzer oder länger ist, klar, auch wichtig, aber das würden bei einem Blindtest die wenigsten merken.

Also, nur Mut zum Winkelsteuersatz. Es lohnt sich


----------



## Xeleux (17. Dezember 2012)

Kann mir jemand kurz erklären warum das Rune V2 laut Homepage nicht für die Hammerschmidt geeignet ist? Danke Euch :thumbup:


----------



## Cam-man (17. Dezember 2012)

wegen einem parallel-link VPP
genauso wie DW und VPPs mit linkbewegung auf entgegengesetzter kreisbahn (-> santa cruz, intense)
gibt enorme antriebseinflüsse


----------



## haha (18. Dezember 2012)

Parolli schrieb:


> Apropo Steckachse, weiß jemand ob man bei den 142x12 Ausfallenden auch ne Andere Achse alla Maxle oder DT fahren kann?



Als Steckachse geht nur die Maxle oder die originale von Banshee. Die DT Swiss Achse passt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djangoxxl (19. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Banshee Gemeinde,

bin auf der Suche nach 'nem Trail Bike und kürzlich über Banshee gestolpert. Interessant finde ich das neue Spitfire V2. Bin mir nicht sicher mit der passenden Rahmengröße. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir einen Rat geben.

Anbei einige Eckdaten / Wünsche:
- Einsatz: Trails, Rauf- und runter, Runter soll Spaß machen, rauf soll es effizient gehen. Strecke in der Ebene machen, kommt bei unseren Touren immer mal vor. 
- keine großen Sprünge. Kleine Rampen sollen aber genutzt werden können
- Alpencross tauglich
- Aufbau mit einer 140 / 150er tapered Gabel 
- Gleichermaßen gute Uphill und Downhillfähigkeiten. Komme von einem 160mm Enduro (Nicolai Helius AM) und will auf was agileres downsizen
- Fahre ein OnOne 456 Evo Hardtail. Geo gefällt mir recht gut. Das Rad ziehe ich dem Helius immer vor. 
- Würde das Spitty vermutlich in der mittleren Geo Position fahren
- Gesamtgewicht <= 14kg.

Meine Hauptfragen derzeit:
- WELCHE RAHMENGRÖßE? : M oder L. L erscheint mir fast ein wenig zu groß? Ich bin 180,5 cm groß mit 84,5cm Schrittlänge. Tourentauglichkeit ist aber ein Muß! Tourenlänge bis 100km / 2000hm. Meine Mitfahrer sind z.T. recht zackig unterwegs. Ich bin vermutlich zwischen den Größen. Das Helius AM habe ich in M (580 OR). Kürzer sollte es nicht sein. Eher ein wenig länger. Habe aber beim Probieren verschiedener Bikes festgestellt, dass die nackten Zahlen weniger aussagekräftig sind als angenommen. Probefahrt ist schon unerlässlich. Könnte beim Spitfire V2 aber etwas schwerer werden vermute ich ...

- Wie gut / sensibel arbeitet der Hinterbau ? 
- Vorbaulänge? Ich bevorzuge einen kürzeren Vorbau (75-60mm)
- Welche Gabel ? Habe noch ne Lyrik U-Turn. Wollte aber was leichteres haben.
- Welcher Dämpfer ?
- Wie stabil ist das Spitty. Suche ein stabiles Bike. Was ich bisher gelesen habe, bin ich da aber bei Banshee richtig 
- Wie ist die Rahmenqualität / Verarbeitung? Ich lege Wert auf eine gute Verarbeitung.
- Wie steif ist der Rahmen? (z.B. im Vergleich mit dem Helius AM) ?
- Was bedeutet RAW als "Farbe". Ist der Rahmen irgendwie behandelt? Raw würde mir am besten gefallen. Nur möchte ich nicht dass er mit der Zeit korrodiert / anläuft. Daher doch lieber schwarz anodisiert oder Rot (ist das gepulvert?)
- Sind Spezielteile am Rahmen verbaut (z.B. Lager), die ich nur von Banshee bekomme? Ich finde Standards gut und möchte mich so wenig wie möglich an einen Hersteller binden.
- Welches Gesamtgewicht ist bei einem vernünftigen Aufbau (Preis / Leistung) möglich ?

Besten Dank und VG


----------



## der freed (19. Dezember 2012)

HAHA -> Mr Banshee Deutschland quasi hat ja eins mit 12,3 kg! 
Da sollte Tourentauglichkeit auf jeden Fall vorhanden sein.
Ich habe zwar ein Prime aber ein paar dinge kann ich ja auch sagen, also RAW verwittert nicht! Ist mehr oder weniger gebürstet und dann Klarlack drüber! Sollte also egal wie lange du es hast kein problem darstellen!
Die Verarbeitung vom Rahmen ist ebenfalls TOP! Habe den Rahmen auch genau angeschaut als ich das Schmuckstück ausgepackt habe und konnte nichts festellen! Alle Aufkleber sind unter Lack, wird also nicht hässlich mit der zeit! 

Ich kann jetzt nur sagen das ich mit meinen Prime und den 14,2kg super zurecht komme! Der neue KS-Hinterbau funktioniert wirklich super! Und trotz des gewichtes geht das Rad willig bergauf...das langsame komme eher von mir und meiner nicht vorhandenen Kondition! 

So zur Steifigkeit usw sag ich nichts, das Prime ist zwar etwas ein Spitfire in "groß" aber da will ich mir einfach nicht einmischen! 

hier noch HAHAs Kiste:


----------



## Parolli (19. Dezember 2012)

djangoxxl schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Banshee Gemeinde,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach 'nem Trail Bike und kürzlich über Banshee gestolpert. Interessant finde ich das neue Spitfire V2. Bin mir nicht sicher mit der passenden Rahmengröße. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir einen Rat geben.
> 
> ...



War heut beim Banshee Bernhard Probesitzen, bin 182 mit 86cm Schrittlänge und das rote M war perfect von der Größe! Denke dass du mit nem 60iger Vorbau gut zurechtkommen solltest. Der Rahmen sieht live schön filigran aus und wirkt trotzdem sehr robust, keine Wasserrohre wie bei Nicolai, aber auch kein Dosenblech!


----------



## djangoxxl (20. Dezember 2012)

Moin, habe mal bei Banshee wegen der Rahmengröße angefragt. Deren Antwort: M ist machbar, die Empfehlung ist aber L mit kurzem Vorbau wenn mehrere Stunden im Sattel verbracht werden. Das ist bei mir der Fall.
L erscheint mir vom Gefühl etwas groß. Zu klein wäre für Touren aber auch blöd. Schwierig, schwierig ...


----------



## djangoxxl (20. Dezember 2012)

Parolli schrieb:


> War heut beim Banshee Bernhard Probesitzen, bin 182 mit 86cm Schrittlänge und das rote M war perfect von der Größe! Denke dass du mit nem 60iger Vorbau gut zurechtkommen solltest. Der Rahmen sieht live schön filigran aus und wirkt trotzdem sehr robust, keine Wasserrohre wie bei Nicolai, aber auch kein Dosenblech!



Du hast ja fast die gleichen Maße wie ich. Das bekräftigt etwas meine Tendenz zu M. Für was setzt Du das Rad ein und welche Vorbaulänge möchtest Du fahren ?


----------



## djangoxxl (20. Dezember 2012)

der freed schrieb:


> HAHA -> Mr Banshee Deutschland quasi hat ja eins mit 12,3 kg!
> Da sollte Tourentauglichkeit auf jeden Fall vorhanden sein.
> ...
> Ich kann jetzt nur sagen das ich mit meinen Prime und den 14,2kg super zurecht komme! Der neue KS-Hinterbau funktioniert wirklich super! Und trotz des gewichtes geht das Rad willig bergauf ...
> ...



12,3 kg sind ja mal ne Ansage!

   @haha: Gibts für die Kiste eine Teileliste ? Das Rad ist Größe M, richtig ?
Darf ich mal indiskret sein ;-) und dich nach ein paar Anhaltspunkten fragen, um für mich die Größe besser abschätzen zu können?
Wie ist deine Körpergröße und Schrittlänge ?
Was ist das Einsatzgebiet deines Rades (z.B. längere Touren) ?
Welche Vorbaulänge fährst du ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (20. Dezember 2012)

Teileliste:

Schaltwerk, Schalthebel, Bremsen, Kette und Kassette Shimano XTR
Umwerfer Shimano XT
Gabel Fox 32 Float RLC
Laufräder DT 240 mit XM450TL Felgen und Messerspeichen
Lenker Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm
Vorbau Syntace F109 60mm
Steuersatz Pivot
Griffe Pivot
Stütze P6 carbon hiflex
Sattel Selle Italia SLR
Reifen Kenda Nevegal
Schläuche Kenda


Größe: ca. 1,74m 
Schrittlänge: 78cm, ungefähr, eher weniger
Einsatzzweck: Tour, Trail, bissl Bikepark mit Sicherheit auch, wenns endlich mal fertig aufgebaut ist

Vorbau: 60mm, Lenkerbreite 740mm

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass der Hobel aufgrund des steilen Sitzwinkels den Oberkörper bei weit ausgefahrener Stütze nicht so stark streckt wie andere Kisten.

Ich pers. würde mit über 1,80m auf jeden Fall ein L fahren, dafür lieber einen kürzeren Vorbau. 47er Sitzrohr ist für L nicht wirklich lang, das sollt auch mit den Klöten kein Problem geben, wenn man mal ungewollt absteigen muss.


----------



## Schreiner (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mich nach Jahren auf Litevilles in Größe M jetzt für ein Rune in L entschieden. Bin ca 183 Schrittlänge ca 84. Vorbau vermutlich mein 30er, den fahre ich auf meinem jetzigen M Rahmen nur noch in den Bergen, Zuhause fahre ich nen 50er weil der 30er für Touren zu kurz auf dem m Rahmen ist.
Das Sitzrohr wäre mir 1-2cm Kürzer wohl lieber aber geht mit etwas Eingewöhnung wohl auch so.

Ich wollte noch ein LV 601 testen aber ich glaub es wird Zeit die Marke zu wechseln 

@ Haha sind die gelben der ersten Lieferung schon vergriffen?


----------



## Condor (20. Dezember 2012)

Also mein altes Spitfire in Medium war mir mit 1,80m eher zu kurz.
Ich musste einen 60er Vorbau + Sattelstütze mit 20mm Setback fahren.
Fand ich immer doof. Ich finde einen 50mm Vorbau, gerade Stütze bei nicht zusammengequetschter Position optimal.
Da hätte ich definitiv dein Large gewählt, hätte ich nochmal die Wahl gehabt.

Neu:






Alt:







Jetzt scheint die Oberrohrlänge gleich geblieben zu sein, aber der Reach 23mm länger. Schwer zu sagen wie dann die Wahl ausfallen würde?!


----------



## Schreiner (20. Dezember 2012)

Manchmal sollte man nicht zu lange nachdenken, Rune in Neongelb ist bestellt


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. Dezember 2012)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Manchmal sollte man nicht zu lange nachdenken, Rune in Neongelb ist bestellt



Gratuliere! Sehr gut entschieden!  

Heute war nach 10 Tagen der erste Ruhetag angesagt (ich habe dringend Geschenke besorgen müssen) *g*. Morgen wieder, yeeeehaaaa!


----------



## NoStyle (20. Dezember 2012)

_Hallo liebe Banshee Gemeinde,

bin auf der Suche nach 'nem Trail Bike und kürzlich über Banshee gestolpert. Interessant finde ich das neue Spitfire V2. Bin mir nicht sicher mit der passenden Rahmengröße. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir einen Rat geben._
*Na herzlich willkommen! Die Gemeinde erfreut sich ja derzeit einer wachsenden Popularität* 

_Anbei einige Eckdaten / Wünsche:
- Einsatz: Trails, Rauf- und runter, Runter soll Spaß machen, rauf soll es effizient gehen. Strecke in der Ebene machen, kommt bei unseren Touren immer mal vor. 
- keine großen Sprünge. Kleine Rampen sollen aber genutzt werden können
- Alpencross tauglich
- Aufbau mit einer 140 / 150er tapered Gabel 
- Gleichermaßen gute Uphill und Downhillfähigkeiten. Komme von einem 160mm Enduro (Nicolai Helius AM) und will auf was agileres downsizen
- Fahre ein OnOne 456 Evo Hardtail. Geo gefällt mir recht gut. Das Rad ziehe ich dem Helius immer vor. 
- Würde das Spitty vermutlich in der mittleren Geo Position fahren
- Gesamtgewicht <= 14kg._
*Trails aller Art gehen prinzipiell mit jedem Bike - sollte also auch mit dem Spitfire gehen. Mangels alpiner Bike-Erfahrung kann ich zu Alpencross nichts sagen. 
Die Banshees der letzten Jahre waren immer sehr auf Fahrspaß getrimmt, das dürfte sich mit der V2-Generation nur noch mehr verbessert haben! Sprünge und moderates Parkfahren sollten auch mit einem Spitfire gut möglich sein und als "Downhiller´s XC-Bike" oder "Trailbike" scheint es für rauf und runter gleichermaßen geradezu gebaut! Sub-14kg-Aufbauten sollten ohne vorherig getätigten Banküberfall zu realisieren sein.* 

Meine Hauptfragen derzeit:
- WELCHE RAHMENGRÖßE? : M oder L. L erscheint mir fast ein wenig zu groß? Ich bin 180,5 cm groß mit 84,5cm Schrittlänge. Tourentauglichkeit ist aber ein Muß! Tourenlänge bis 100km / 2000hm. Meine Mitfahrer sind z.T. recht zackig unterwegs. Ich bin vermutlich zwischen den Größen. Das Helius AM habe ich in M (580 OR). Kürzer sollte es nicht sein. Eher ein wenig länger. Habe aber beim Probieren verschiedener Bikes festgestellt, dass die nackten Zahlen weniger aussagekräftig sind als angenommen. Probefahrt ist schon unerlässlich. Könnte beim Spitfire V2 aber etwas schwerer werden vermute ich ...
*Zur Rahmengröße gab es hier schon viele Diskussionen, les bitte einfach mal einige Seiten zurück ...
Mit 180/181 cm Größe und 85/86 cm Schrittlänge habe ich mich für M entschieden, weil ich es tendenziell wendig mag. Wenn Du kein Problem mit 47er Sitzrohrhöhen hast sollte L auch gehen = persönliche Vorlieben!
Wenn Dir Landshut nicht zu weit ist, fahr zu Bernhard für eine Probefahrt. Ab Mitte Januar wäre mein M Spitfire fahrbereit in Köln und Umgebung.*

- Wie gut / sensibel arbeitet der Hinterbau ? 
- Vorbaulänge? Ich bevorzuge einen kürzeren Vorbau (75-60mm)
- Welche Gabel ? Habe noch ne Lyrik U-Turn. Wollte aber was leichteres haben.
- Welcher Dämpfer ?
- Wie stabil ist das Spitty. Suche ein stabiles Bike. Was ich bisher gelesen habe, bin ich da aber bei Banshee richtig 
- Wie ist die Rahmenqualität / Verarbeitung? Ich lege Wert auf eine gute Verarbeitung.
- Wie steif ist der Rahmen? (z.B. im Vergleich mit dem Helius AM) ?
- Was bedeutet RAW als "Farbe". Ist der Rahmen irgendwie behandelt? Raw würde mir am besten gefallen. Nur möchte ich nicht dass er mit der Zeit korrodiert / anläuft. Daher doch lieber schwarz anodisiert oder Rot (ist das gepulvert?)
- Sind Spezielteile am Rahmen verbaut (z.B. Lager), die ich nur von Banshee bekomme? Ich finde Standards gut und möchte mich so wenig wie möglich an einen Hersteller binden.
- Welches Gesamtgewicht ist bei einem vernünftigen Aufbau (Preis / Leistung) möglich ?
*Noch konnte ich keinen KS-Link fahren, aber was man liest hört sich äusserst vielversprechend an! Dürfte auf dem Niveau von SC VPP2, Giant Maestro oder DW-Link liegen! 
Parts unterliegen persönlichem Geschmack und Kaufkraft. Ne Lyrik passt rein, muss also nicht neu sein. Banshee empfiehlt eher 16 cm-Gabeln - "to get the best out of it". 14 cm-Gabeln sind auch möglich, aber wer macht das schon ... 
Bei mir wirds eine Deville, da auch locker 650B-Kompatibel mit 2.3er/2.4er Reifen.
Als Dämpfer stehen Fox CTD oder Cane Creek Double Barrel zur Verfügung. Die KS-Link Kinematik erlaubt übrigens auch Stahldämpfer!
Verarbeitung, Stabilität kann man als gut bis sehr gut abhaken. Ganz besonders die Rahmen/Hinterbausteifigkeit sind ein Banshee-Trademark, erreicht durch innen verstrebte Rohre. Macht die Rahmen vielleicht nicht super leicht, aber Stabilität hat nunmal Mehrgewicht zur Folge - akzeptieren, sich an den leichtfüßigen Fahreigenschaften erfreuen und gut ist ... 
RAW ist poliert/gebürstet und klar gepulvert. Rot ist gepulvert und Schwarz ist anodisiert.
Die Lager sind gedichtete INA-Bearings welche auch Knolly verwendet. Sollten einfach zu beschaffen sein. Alle Standards sind bei Banshee auf der Höhe der Zeit oder voraus: Wer kennt schon ein Trailbike mit 150x12 Steckachse?!? Sonderwürste machen andere!

Viele Grüße
NoStyle*


----------



## osbow (20. Dezember 2012)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Manchmal sollte man nicht zu lange nachdenken, Rune in Neongelb ist bestellt


----------



## Schreiner (21. Dezember 2012)

Kurze Frage an die Profis bevor ich fürs rune bestelle:

Steuersatz 

Hope Pick n Mix Headsets - Top Cup
1.1/8" - Integral 43.95mm

Hope Pick n Mix Headsets - Bottom Cup
1.5" - Integral 55.9mm

Sollte für meine Tapered Lyrik passen da bin ich mir recht sicher.

Umwerfer dieser hier
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=69485

Grüße Chris


----------



## vitaminc (21. Dezember 2012)

Schön die neuen Banshee's, da könnte man fast schwach werden.

Gab es schon Ankündigungen für ne Rune Carbon Variante?


----------



## NoStyle (21. Dezember 2012)

Nein, bislang nicht. Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin juckt mich Carbon im Zusammenhang mit Banshee auch nicht so wirklich. Ich würde lieber etwas mehr für einen aufwendigst designten und verarbeiteten Alu-Rahmen bezahlen, anstatt nochmal deutlich mehr für Carbon. Die Gewichts-, Steifigkeits-, Optik- und Recycling-Vorteile sollten schon eklatant sein bevor ich ca. 3000 Euro (oder mehr) nur für den Rahmen allein auf die Theke lege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (21. Dezember 2012)

> Nein, bislang nicht. Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin juckt mich Carbon im Zusammenhang mit Banshee auch nicht so wirklich. Ich würde lieber etwas mehr für einen aufwendigst designten und verarbeiteten Alu-Rahmen bezahlen, anstatt nochmal deutlich mehr für Carbon. Die Gewichts-, Steifigkeits-, Optik- und Recycling-Vorteile sollten schon eklatant sein bevor ich ca. 3000 Euro (oder mehr) nur für den Rahmen allein auf die Theke lege.



Sehe ich ähnlich, derweil juckt mich Carbon auch nicht wirklich, andererseits: Lapierre Spicy 916 Carbon Frame mit gerademal 2,2kg ist halt ne Ansage, das veranlasst irgendwie von einem Enduro mit 11kg zu träumen.


----------



## haha (21. Dezember 2012)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Profis bevor ich fürs rune bestelle:
> 
> Steuersatz
> 
> ...




Schaut gut aus, passt.


----------



## Schreiner (21. Dezember 2012)

Dank Dir 

Du weist schon das ich gesagt hab ich habs net eilig, vergess das wieder


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Dezember 2012)

Haha hahahaha 

Carbon? Äh, nein... Das sollen vorerst andere machen.


----------



## djangoxxl (22. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank an alle, die mir zu meinen Spitfire Fragen ihre Meinung und Einschätzung mitgeteilt haben. Ich habe mein On One 456 EVO Hardtail (18") mal vermessen und mit der Spitfire Geo verglichen. Ein Spitty in Größe "L" könnte wohl passen (bei 180.5cm / 84.5cm) - insbesondere wenn man auch noch Touren möchte. 

Wie lässt sich ein Spitfire bei Manuals und Bunny Hops handeln? Habe vor, mir die Techniken anzueignen und dann auch mit dem Bike zu nutzen. 

Grüße


----------



## NoStyle (22. Dezember 2012)

djangoxxl schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wie lässt sich ein Spitfire bei Manuals und Bunny Hops handeln? Habe vor, mir die Techniken anzueignen und dann auch mit dem Bike zu nutzen ...


Dann tu das. 
Keine Ahnung warum das mit einem Spitfire anders oder besser oder schlechter sein sollte als bei anderen Bikes? Sowas muss man üben bis man es kann, dann ist das Bike relativ egal ...


----------



## trailterror (22. Dezember 2012)

Wenn mans kann, so kann man es wohl mit jedem bike....

Spielereien gehen aber nicht mit jedem rad gleich gut wie ich finde...

Je mehr druck aufm vorderrad (tiefe front) desto schwerer gehts um das vorderrad hochzuziehn...


----------



## Schreiner (22. Dezember 2012)

Nur die ersten fünf cm, wenns mal oben is is es oben 

Aber neulich aufm nem 29er xl rahmen dachte ich das vorderrad ist am boden verankert.


----------



## der-gute (22. Dezember 2012)

du kannst halt net fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (22. Dezember 2012)

der hinterbau ist banshee-typisch auf jeden fall sehr pro-spielerisch...
wird kein santa sein...


----------



## Mr.A (23. Dezember 2012)

kurz n paar Fragen mal , blick gerade nicht mehr durch 

will am neuen Rune den Sram S3 umwerfer fahren.
brauch ich die low oder high Ausführung? Top, bottom oder dual pull?
und kann ich den mit den Attack Shiftern kombinieren ?
9 fach Kette müßte wohl gehen, trotz 10fach Umwerfer  lt. meiner Recherche.

hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, blick bei den ganzen neuen Schaltungs Standard's nicht mehr durch.


----------



## Schreiner (23. Dezember 2012)

Mr.A schrieb:


> hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, blick bei den ganzen neuen Schaltungs Standard's nicht mehr durch.



Helfen kann ich net, aber Dich beruhigen, Du bist nicht allein ;-)

Ich hab nen xt bestellt, link ist stück weiter oben.
Zum sram war vor drei oder vier seiten ein link zu nem shop und dem passenden umwerfer.

Ich such noch ne leichte Kefü fürs Rune. Die C guide hab ich am hatdtail und reicht da bisher ganz gut.
Ans rune kommt ein shadow plus, aber führung hätte ich trotzdem gerne.

Hat jemand tips was ich mir mal anschauen sollte.


----------



## Dakeyras (24. Dezember 2012)

Mr.A schrieb:


> und kann ich den mit den Attack Shiftern kombinieren ?


 
die sram attack modelle sind ja für shimano schaltungen ausgelegt, also für eine 2:1 überrsetzung.

spielt aber nur am schaltwerk eine rolle. bei den umwerfern ist shimano und sram identisch, so dass das wohl funktionieren sollte.


lg
Georg


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahre den xt E-Type FD-M785-E 2. Er passt. Allerdings darf man ihn nicht zu tief montieren (beim Einfedern kommt er sonst mit dem schwarzen KS Link Ding in Kontakt) und man muss beim inneren Anschlag aufpassen, dass das Leitblech nicht an der senkrechten Verstrebungen des Hinterbaus streift (bei mir geht noch ein Blatt Papier dazwischen). Schrauben sind keine dabei! Habe aber genug zu Hause gehabt (die 6 Loch Schrauben für die Discs passen zB. Sind glaube ich M5, oder?) 

Frohe Weihnachten! 

Und weil das eine Galerie ist, hier noch ein schlechtes Handy-Foto von zwei Geschwistern beim Weihnachtsausflug. 




//edit
sodala, 15:39 Uhr - zurück vom Biken bei Frühlingstemperaturen. Nachdem ich heute Vormittag das Heck meines Autos ziemlich geschrottet habe, war die Bikerunde ganz gut zum Abkühlen.... jetzt darf das Christkind kommen! 

So, noch einmal: Schöne Feiertage, euch allen!


----------



## Mr.A (24. Dezember 2012)

danke für die Tips, und euch auch schöne Weihnachten ;-)

Kefü wir bei  mir wieder die Blackspire Stinger, funktioniert, ist billig und leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (24. Dezember 2012)

> Nachdem ich heute Vormittag das Heck meines Autos ziemlich geschrottet habe, war die Bikerunde ganz gut zum Abkühlen.... jetzt darf das Christkind kommen!



Und sowas an Weihnachten, man man, hoffe der Schaden hält sich in Grenzen. Bikewetter war heute einfach nur 

Dein Blaues sieht übrigens ziemlich heiß aus, mit schwarzer Gabel würde es mir evtl. noch einen Ticken besser gefallen.

Ich werde aufjedenfall mal weiter die Banshees beobachten, evtl. wird das mal ein würdiger Nachfolger für mich werden. Santa Cruz steht da ebenfalls auf dem Zettel, finde ich aber unverschämt teuer.


----------



## NoStyle (27. Dezember 2012)

Mr.A schrieb:


> kurz n paar Fragen mal , blick gerade nicht mehr durch
> 
> will am neuen Rune den Sram S3 umwerfer fahren.
> brauch ich die low oder high Ausführung? Top, bottom oder dual pull?
> ...


Ich habe mir diesen bestellt:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32034_X-0-Umwerfer-Low-Direct-Mount-2-fach-.html
Bin eigentlich eine Shimano-treue Seele, allerdings vertraue ich darauf das die von Banshee empfohlenen SRAMs unkomplizierter sind, da sie wohl kompakter bauen (Schaltkäfig) bzw. mehr Platz bieten (Reifen-, Kollisionsfreiheit).
Das heisst für Dich: S3, Low Direct Mount, Bottom Pull, 36 oder 39 oder 42 Zähne. Shimano haben wohl von Haus aus Dual Pull, SRAM entweder Zug von oben oder unten. Man braucht letzteres ...


----------



## der freed (27. Dezember 2012)

Hab auch den Sram x9 umwerfer dran für 39 Zähne! Problem ist nur das die Kurbel 38 Zähne hat und dadurch steht der schon etwas hoch! Schaltet aber ist eben nicht optimal! Werde daher über kurz oder lang auch auf shimano wechseln!
Und der Sram will auch nicht so richtig mit der e.13 Führung funktionieren....bzw musste etwas an der Führung feilen und schleifen!


----------



## slidedown (31. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwo hab ich hier mal gelesen, dass ein Works Components den Lenkwinkel flacher macht und zugleich den Sitzwinkel etwas steiler. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie sich das in etwa verhält? Also, z.B., 2° Lenkwinkel+ =^ 1° Sitzwinkel- ?


----------



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2012)

Die Änderung am SW is sehr gering, nicht berechenbar würd ich sagen...


----------



## slidedown (31. Dezember 2012)

Hi, meinst Du man kann bei Lenkwinkel - 2° annähernd + 0.5° Sitzwinkel rausholen, bzw., der Sitzwinkel und die Tretlagerhöhe ändern sich nicht ins Negative?


----------



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2012)

Nur a bisle...


----------



## slidedown (31. Dezember 2012)

Gosh, heist was? Wird eher besser (steilerer Sitzwinkel und tieferes Tretlager) als anders herum?


----------



## Frog (1. Januar 2013)

der freed schrieb:


> Hab auch den Sram x9 umwerfer dran für 39 Zähne! Problem ist nur das die Kurbel 38 Zähne hat und dadurch steht der schon etwas hoch! Schaltet aber ist eben nicht optimal! Werde daher über kurz oder lang auch auf shimano wechseln!
> Und der Sram will auch nicht so richtig mit der e.13 Führung funktionieren....bzw musste etwas an der Führung feilen und schleifen!




Umwerfer: es gibt doch fast für alle Kettenblätter einen passenden X0 10-Fach Umwerfer.

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...ontage-Bottum-Pull-2-fach-36-22-Z--22332.html


http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...ontage-Bottum-Pull-2-fach-38-24-Z--22330.html

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...ontage-Bottum-Pull-2-fach-39-26-Z--17314.html


http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...ontage-Bottum-Pull-2-fach-42-28-Z--17315.html

Und 10-Fach funktionier wunderbar mit meinen 9-Fach Antrieb (22-36). Das einzige was ich machen müsste, war einen zweiten Kunststoffring zwischen Rahmen und Tretlager bringen, da die 9-fachkette am Umwerfer geschliffen hat und ich mit den Einstellschrauben des Umwerfers am "Ende" war.

Muss jetzt aber noch sagen, dass ich nach der letzten Einstellung damit nicht mehr gefahren bin. 

Jetzt Versuch ich noch eine mrp 2x Kettenführung + XT Bremsen und dann ist der Bock fertig! Wird aber noch bis zum Wochenende warteten müssen.
Weiterhin muss ich noch meinen Fox Dämpfer im Vergleich zum CCBAair testen. 

Ergebnisse werden dann hier berichtet.

Frohes neues Bike-Jahr 2013!


----------



## der-gute (1. Januar 2013)

slidedown schrieb:


> Gosh, heist was? Wird eher besser (steilerer Sitzwinkel und tieferes Tretlager) als anders herum?



Das sind allenfalls theoretische Veränderungen...

Du veränderst (fast) nur den Lenkwinkel, die anderen Veränderungen wie steilerer Sitzwinkel und tieferes Tretlager wird man fast nich beziffern können.
Falls die Bauhöhe der unteren Schale viel höher ist, ändert sich dagegen mehr und dann auch in die andere Richtung.
Dann wird dein Sitzwinkel flacher und das Tretlager höher.

Was sich immer gleich ändert ist der Radstand,
der wird immer größer. Das könnte man vielleicht sogar merken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slidedown (1. Januar 2013)

Alles klar, danke Dir.


----------



## NoStyle (1. Januar 2013)

slidedown schrieb:


> Irgendwo hab ich hier mal gelesen, dass ein Works Components den Lenkwinkel flacher macht und zugleich den Sitzwinkel etwas steiler. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie sich das in etwa verhält? Also, z.B., 2° Lenkwinkel+ =^ 1° Sitzwinkel- ?


Winkelsteuersätze machen in erster Linie den Lenkwinkel flacher. Steiler wird wohl selten gewünscht sein.

Ansonsten wie "der-gute" schon beschrieben hat - es kommt tatsächlich auf die *untere* Lagerschale an: 
- Wechselst Du von extern zu ZS wird zusätzlich das Tretlager tiefer und der Sitzwinkel steiler. Wir reden hier aber über vielleicht 3-4 mm und 0,5 Grad maximal. Dazu hat man dann nicht die vollen 2 Grad LW, sondern vielleicht eher 1,7 oder 1,8 Grad. 
- Wechselst Du von ZS zu externer Schale wird dann in der Theorie alles noch etwas flacher, plus eine minimale Tretlager-Erhöhung.

Der Radstand wird, je nach Winkel und Gabel, merkbar größer, aber im positiven Sinn. Da können schnell 12 bis 20 mm hinzu kommen. Ganz genaue Werte bezüglich Tretlager oder Sitzwinkel sind da eher theoretisch und werden zur Kleinerbsenzählerei. Bedenke, dass mit wenigen Prozent mehr Sag am Hinterbau eine größere Winkelveränderung stattfinden kann ... 

Ach ja: Frohes, erfolgreiches und gesundes 2013!


----------



## trailterror (1. Januar 2013)

Haste dein bike eigentlich schon fahrbereit?


----------



## NoStyle (1. Januar 2013)

Nein, leider noch nicht. 
Die Lieferzeiten von einigen bestellten Parts haben sich bislang bis zum 11.1.13 verschoben. Schade, da ich jetzt ne Woche frei habe und schön Zeit gehabt hätte zu schrauben und zu fahren. Da machste halt nix ... 

Ich hätte zwar einen provisorischen Zwischen-Aufbau mit 1x9 Antrieb und alter Gabel basteln können, aber das kostet alles nur unnötig zusätzliches Geld. Dann lieber einmal nahezu final aufbauen und gut ist - habe ja noch mein Wildcard fahrbereit. 

Ausserdem: Ich warte eh schon seit Monaten, da kommt es auf wenige Wochen nicht an und wir sprechen immerhin von 2013er Bikes - da muss alles perfekt laufen um es Ende November/Anfang Dezember "ready to roll" zu haben!


----------



## trailterror (1. Januar 2013)

Alles klar!

Für solche fälle hat man ja einen ersatzrahmen


----------



## MindPatterns (4. Januar 2013)

Gibts eine spontane und pauschale Empfehlung für die Rahmengröße eines Rune V2 für einen 177cm Menschen? 
Bei den verfügbaren Größen hätte ich (aus Gewohnheit) zu M gegriffen, aber das M bei dem Modell sieht so aus wie bei anderen Herstellern ein S...


----------



## Cam-man (5. Januar 2013)

was haben alle mit der größe?
schaut ihr alle bei der größe nur auf die sitzrohrlänge? 
wir sind doch hier nicht bei einem rennrad 
die länge ist in der kategorie doch entscheidend, und ich glaub kaum dass es irgendeinen S rahmen mit 584mm effective top tube und 417mm reach gibt...
das sitzrohr ist doch nachrangig und hängt viel mehr von persönlichen vorlieben ab als bei anderen radtypen
mit 177 säßest du auf einem L definitiv wie ein affe auf dem schleifstein, wenn ich daran denk wie so große leute schon auf meinem M wildcard (das minimal kürzer ist) recht gestreckt sitzen
-> ich werd das M nehmen, mit 183-185cm (muss mich mal genau messen  ), einfach weil ich mit dem ähnlich langen wildcard super zurecht komm (auch bei 70km touren) und ich es spritzig will, wird auch auf sehr sprunglastigen trails unterwegs sein.

bei mir geht jetzt langsam auch das teile horten für einen neuen rahmen los 
gestern mal ganz spontan die neuen hope f20 mitgenommen 

also mal ganz unverbindlich: 
mein mattschwarzes M Wildcard inkl. DHX 5.0 ( + 450er und 550er) 
+Acros Ai25 (semi-integrated, tapered, blau) oder Acros AH-15R (1,5", schwarz) 
+Banshee Stütze oder SDG I-Beam 
+Banshee Klemme oder Hope QR (blau) 
darf schwersten herzens jemand haben...

wenn alles ideal läuft (hahaha  ) sollte es zum frühlingsende stehen.
vorfreude!


----------



## Frog (5. Januar 2013)

Bei 177cm = "M"

Bei > 180cm = "L"

Habe auch zwischen m und l überlegt. Bin dann auf l mit 181cm Größe.
Habe einen Synatce 30mm Vorbau drauf und fühle mich pudelwohl. Ein Freund, der 176cm Gross ist und ein S-Works in m fährt, war ganz überrascht, wie klein der l-Rahmen wirkt. Klar sind die 47cm Sattelrohr nicht weg zu reden, werde mich auch daran gewöhnen.

Habe früher nur m- Rahmen Gefahren, meist so um die 584mm Oberrohrlänge....heute frag ich mich warum! Die Geometrie des Rune schreit förmlich nach einem "Umdenken"!


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Januar 2013)

ich darf jetzt auch hier mitspielen 





andere Gabelfarbe ist in Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (5. Januar 2013)

Bei mir ist heute was kaputt gegangen... 

Wo bekomm ich folgende Rahmenkomponenten her?

1x M8X15mm CS/rocker pivot

2x IGUS LFM-1214-17 | OD:14mm ID:12mm H:17mm

1x Ï19XÏ12X66.5mm | W/M8X1.25thread, 7075 T6 | hard anod. (with key)

Laut Rune-Explosionszeichnung Nr. 23, 24 und 25

http://www.hometec.com.tw/upload/download/Rune.pdf


WÃ¤re toll wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kÃ¶nnte!  Hab die "Dicke" vorhin klar gekriegt... 

Merci und gesundes Neues noch an Alle!


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (5. Januar 2013)

Btw... das Legend sieht mal saugeil aus!


----------



## der freed (5. Januar 2013)

user HAHA anschreiben oder direkt am montag bei everday26 melden, mail oder telefon!


----------



## NoStyle (5. Januar 2013)

So, Spitfire ist langsam aber sicher offiziell in den Startlöchern:

Vital MTB:
From Drawings to Reality: Banshee Spitfire V2

Und auf Pinkbike:
2013 Spitfire Promo




MindPatterns schrieb:


> Gibts eine spontane und pauschale Empfehlung für die Rahmengröße eines Rune V2 für einen 177cm Menschen?
> Bei den verfügbaren Größen hätte ich (aus Gewohnheit) zu M gegriffen, aber das M bei dem Modell sieht so aus wie bei anderen Herstellern ein S...


Vertrau Deiner Gewohnheit und nimm M! Das Sitzrohr hat 43 cm in der Größe, effektives Oberrohr 58,4 cm - das sollte wohl passen wie angegossen. Das ein M wie S aussieht hat schlicht mit der immensen Überstandshöhe dank tief abgesenktem Oberrohr zu tun. Das Oberrohr von meinem M Spitfire ist niedriger(!) als das vom M Wildcard - und das ist ein trickorientierter Freerider ...


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (5. Januar 2013)

der freed schrieb:


> user HAHA anschreiben oder direkt am montag bei everday26 melden, mail oder telefon!




Merci... da weiß er Bescheid!


----------



## trailterror (5. Januar 2013)

Das spitfire v2 ist echt gelungen! Das tiefgezogene OR gefällt mir auch...

Wieviel ist der wert des standovers eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (6. Januar 2013)

das tiefe oberrohr war für mich schon der grund das V1 zukaufen

das v2 schaut gut aus 
da ist mein v1 zierlich


----------



## CDRacer (6. Januar 2013)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Bei mir ist heute was kaputt gegangen...
> 
> Wo bekomm ich folgende Rahmenkomponenten her?
> 
> ...



IGUS Lager bekommst du auch Ã¼ber IGUS direkt. Also auch, wenn du als Privatperson auftrittst. Sind super freundlich da.


----------



## NoStyle (6. Januar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Das spitfire v2 ist echt gelungen! Das tiefgezogene OR gefällt mir auch...
> Wieviel ist der wert des standovers eigentlich?


Laut Geo-Chart 697 mm mit 26 LRS. Keine Ahnung wie gemessen. Wenn ich meins fertig habe messe ich an der tiefsten Stelle mal nach ...



böser_wolf schrieb:


> das tiefe oberrohr war für mich schon der grund das V1 zukaufen
> das v2 schaut gut aus
> da ist mein v1 zierlich


Ist doch, bis auf den Hinterbau, kein großer Unterschied?!?

Hier mal ein Spitty in large:


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (7. Januar 2013)

CDRacer schrieb:


> IGUS Lager bekommst du auch über IGUS direkt. Also auch, wenn du als Privatperson auftrittst. Sind super freundlich da.



Danke, gut zu wissen!


----------



## NoStyle (7. Januar 2013)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Bei mir ist heute was kaputt gegangen...
> 
> Wo bekomm ich folgende Rahmenkomponenten her?
> 
> ...


Bei Igus bekommst Du *nur* die Gleitlager, aber keine Schrauben oder Achsen!
Kontaktiere doch bitte Bernhard, da er Dir entsprechende neue Achsen usw. besorgen kÃ¶nnte. Diese sind nÃ¤mlich Ã¼berarbeitet worden und mit viel GlÃ¼ck geht das vielleicht noch Ã¼ber Garantie oder dem Upgrade-Programm!


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (8. Januar 2013)

Bin schon mit ihm in Kontakt... Läuft also!


----------



## nsc (8. Januar 2013)

So ich oute mich mal als bald stolzer Rune v2 - Besitzer  Muss jetzt nur noch die Zeit bis Anfang Februar rumbekommen... wird schwer freu mich schon wie ein Schitzel auf das Bike


----------



## Schreiner (8. Januar 2013)

Wenn man bestellt hat ist die warterei zäh, auch wenn man es eigentlich nicht eilig hatte 

Wartest auch auf gelb?


----------



## nsc (8. Januar 2013)

Hab ja noch genug zu tun, Teile aussuchen etc., wird mein erster Selbstaufbau.

Ne ich hab eins in Schwarz bestellt, Neon und Raw der nächsten Lieferung sind ja fast schon ausverkauft und mit Schwarz kann ich auch gut leben...


----------



## NoStyle (8. Januar 2013)

Black is beautyfull ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (8. Januar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Black is beautyfull ...



oh yeah!


----------



## Cam-man (9. Januar 2013)

gelb ist weg...
mal schauen ob ich noch eins bekomm... @haha: wann kann man denn dann mit einer nächsten gelb-charge rechnen?


----------



## Schreiner (9. Januar 2013)

Nach fünf jahren auf liteville, musste ich mal etwas frabe in mein bikeleben lassen ;-)

Aber die schwarzen schauen saugut aus und das blaue erst.


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Januar 2013)

Und du wirst den Umstieg gut finden!


----------



## nsc (9. Januar 2013)

Das Rune gefällt mir in allen Farben richtig gut, daher kann man da nichts falschen machen....


----------



## trailmaster (9. Januar 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> So ich oute mich mal als bald stolzer Rune v2 - Besitzer  Muss jetzt nur noch die Zeit bis Anfang Februar rumbekommen... wird schwer freu mich schon wie ein Schitzel auf das Bike


Detto. Falls wer ein V1 Spitfire brauchen kann, einfach melden.


----------



## NoStyle (9. Januar 2013)

@haha:

Hallo Mr. B., könntest Du bitte bei Gelegenheit mal eine kleine Review zum Spitfire schreiben. Und ja, bitte Deine Tretlagerhöhe mal messen.
Die Amis auf mtbr.com "nerven" ein wenig wegen mangelnder Berichte und ich kann wegen fehlender Parts leider noch nichts zu den Fahreigenschaften vom Spitfire sagen ...

Danke und viele Grüße

PS: Deins muss nochmal gezeigt werden - ist einfach ein klasse Teil


----------



## Stralov (9. Januar 2013)

huaaaaaa... das schwarze! ich kanns kaum erwarten!


----------



## NoStyle (10. Januar 2013)

Das Spitfire ist nun online auf der Banshee-HP:

http://bansheebikes.com/spitfire


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (10. Januar 2013)

@NoStyle: wann baust du deines endlich auf ? Bin schon gespannt !


----------



## NoStyle (10. Januar 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @NoStyle: wann baust du deines endlich auf ? Bin schon gespannt !


Hey mein Freund   glaube mir, ich wäre happy wenn ich aufbauen könnte! Jeden Abend nur auf den nackten Rahmen zu starren hat schon was masochistisches ...  
Aber wie schon gesagt: Die Gabel vorallem verzögert sich, bislang frühestens auf den 11.1. Der Rest (Thomson-Stütze, Umwerfer, Steuersatz) hängt an der Lieferung dran und somit auch der Werkstatt-Termin. Der CCDB-Air kommt dazu mit der nächsten Charge, aber ich werde erstmal den Evolver checken. Alles andere (Antrieb, Bremsen, LRS, Cockpit, Sattel) kommt vom Wildcard. Ein 650B-LRS wird auch demnächst bestellt, da eilt es mir jetzt nicht, aber ohne diese anderen Parts kann ich leider nicht in den Shop zum Aufbau ...


----------



## san_andreas (10. Januar 2013)

Achso, schade....aber der elfte ist ja schon morgen !


----------



## NoStyle (10. Januar 2013)

Ja eben. Ich hoffe mal das nächste Woche alles versendet werden kann!


----------



## MindPatterns (10. Januar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Das Spitfire ist nun online auf der Banshee-HP:
> 
> http://bansheebikes.com/spitfire




Kann jemand erklären, wieso der Reach bei einem Spitfire in M kürzer ist als der des Runes in M? Ich wäre ja eigentlich davon ausgegangen, daß es genau umgekehrt ist, da ja das Rune weniger Trail-orientiert ist... oder hängt es genau damit zusammen, daß Rune mit seinem längeren Radstand (== Laufruhe == Downhill) automatisch den längeren Reach hat?


----------



## NoStyle (10. Januar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Kann jemand erklären, wieso der Reach bei einem Spitfire in M kürzer ist als der des Runes in M? Ich wäre ja eigentlich davon ausgegangen, daß es genau umgekehrt ist, da ja das Rune weniger Trail-orientiert ist... oder hängt es genau damit zusammen, daß Rune mit seinem längeren Radstand (== Laufruhe == Downhill) automatisch den längeren Reach hat?


Die HP ist offensichtlich noch in der Aktualisierung. Es gibt neue Slideshows fürs Spitfire, aber der Rest ist noch nicht final ...
Im Anhang sind die richtigen Geo-Daten vom Rune und Spitfire. Da wirst Du feststellen, dass das Spitfire einen leicht längeren Rahmen und einen um 1 Grad steileren Lenkwinkel zum Rune hat. Ansonsten gibt es nur wenig Unterschiede.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (10. Januar 2013)

Ach sorry, falsche Anhänge ... 

Wie gesagt - das Spitfire ist, bei gleicher Rahmengröße, leicht länger. Nur durch den steileren LW kommt der Radstand auf den gleichen Wert.


----------



## MindPatterns (10. Januar 2013)

Perfekt. Danke!


----------



## haha (10. Januar 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> gelb ist weg...
> mal schauen ob ich noch eins bekomm... @haha: wann kann man denn dann mit einer nächsten gelb-charge rechnen?



Morgen weiss ich mehr, dein Händler und du bekommen dann Bescheid.

Dann noch zur Frage wg. dem Fahrverhalten vom Spitfire: 
Was soll ich jetzt da sagen, ich bin kein neutralter Urteilsgeber 

Fährt sich toll, sehr direkt ( schön steif am Hinterbau ) und liegt sehr sicher, ua. wegen dem niedrigen Tretlager. Für meine Vorlieben passt die Tretlagerhöhe, ich mess sie morgen mal aus. Klettern tuts auf jeden Fall wie eine Gemse, der steile Sitzwinkel ist sehr angenehm. Also mir taugts sehr.


----------



## NoStyle (10. Januar 2013)

haha schrieb:


> ... Dann noch zur Frage wg. dem Fahrverhalten vom Spitfire:
> Was soll ich jetzt da sagen, ich bin kein neutralter Urteilsgeber
> 
> Fährt sich toll, sehr direkt ( schön steif am Hinterbau ) und liegt sehr sicher, ua. wegen dem niedrigen Tretlager. Für meine Vorlieben passt die Tretlagerhöhe, ich mess sie morgen mal aus. Klettern tuts auf jeden Fall wie eine Gemse, der steile Sitzwinkel ist sehr angenehm. Also mir taugts sehr.


Na was soll ich denn sagen - als langjähriger Banshee-Fanboy bin ich sicher auch nicht objektiv ... 
Also die Geo spiegelt so ziemlich Deine Fahreindrücke wieder. Kannst Du noch etwas zum Hinterbau sagen - Antritts-Effizienz, Wippen, Schluckvermögen, Ansprechverhalten etc.?
Wäre echt nett wenn Du messen könntest. 
Ich glaube in Amiland würden auch einige zu 15 oder gar 14 cm Gabeln greifen, dann käme das Tretlager mit 26 Zöllern schon ordentlich tief, vermute ich mal ...

Liebe Grüße
Toddy


----------



## Bwana (10. Januar 2013)

> Hey mein Freund  glaube mir, ich wäre happy wenn ich aufbauen könnte! Jeden Abend nur auf den nackten Rahmen zu starren hat schon was masochistisches ...



das kenne ich zu gut, hab seit ein paar tagen einen neuen banshee rampant rahmen im montageständer klemmen und komme nicht voran


----------



## Marder (10. Januar 2013)

Bwana schrieb:


> das kenne ich zu gut, hab seit ein paar tagen einen neuen banshee rampant rahmen im montageständer klemmen und komme nicht voran




damit wir die komplette banshee palette voll haben... bei mir wartet der legend auf buchsen, sattelstütze, steuersatz und luftkit für die gabel


----------



## djangoxxl (10. Januar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Na was soll ich denn sagen - als langjähriger Banshee-Fanboy bin ich sicher auch nicht objektiv ...
> Also die Geo spiegelt so ziemlich Deine Fahreindrücke wieder. Kannst Du noch etwas zum Hinterbau sagen - Antritts-Effizienz, Wippen, Schluckvermögen, Ansprechverhalten etc.?
> Wäre echt nett wenn Du messen könntest.
> Ich glaube in Amiland würden auch einige zu 15 oder gar 14 cm Gabeln greifen, dann käme das Tretlager mit 26 Zöllern schon ordentlich tief, vermute ich mal ...
> ...



Nabend,

was für Gabeln verbaut man denn am geschicktesten? Ich würde auch eine 150er Gabel verbauen wollen ... oder werden 160er Empfohlen ?


----------



## fone (11. Januar 2013)

Bwana schrieb:


> das kenne ich zu gut, hab seit ein paar tagen einen neuen banshee rampant rahmen im montageständer klemmen und komme nicht voran



mein rampant liegt dafür grad beim radlhändler in der werkstatt, weil er keinen guten tag und probleme beim lagerschalen einpressen hatte. die neue lagerschale soll wohl heute kommen...
bin frohen mutes, dass ich es heute wieder heim holen kann.


----------



## haha (11. Januar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Also die Geo spiegelt so ziemlich Deine Fahreindrücke wieder. Kannst Du noch etwas zum Hinterbau sagen - Antritts-Effizienz, Wippen, Schluckvermögen, Ansprechverhalten etc.?
> Wäre echt nett wenn Du messen könntest.



Der Hinterbau fühlt sich nach mehr Federweg an als 14cm. Lässt sich ziemlich plüschig einstellen, ohne durchzuschlagen. Bergauf ist er im sitzen neutral, mit offenem Propedal. Im Wiegetritt geht er dann schon in die Knie, aber er bleibt rel. ruhig und erzeugt kein so nerviges Wippen, wies beim VPP oft der Fall ist. Mit dem Fox CTD lässt er sich dazu noch schön straff machen. 

Tretlagerhöhe ist 32,7cm mit der 150er Gabel.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. Januar 2013)

haha schrieb:


> Tretlagerhöhe ist 32,7cm mit der 150er Gabel.



Oha...?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (11. Januar 2013)

djangoxxl schrieb:


> ... was für Gabeln verbaut man denn am geschicktesten? Ich würde auch eine 150er Gabel verbauen wollen ... oder werden 160er Empfohlen ?


Für das Rune gehen Gabeln von 16 bis 18 cm. Das Spitfire nimmt Gabeln von 14 bis 16 cm. 
Banshee bzw. Jon und Keith im Speziellen empfehlen für das Spitfire eher 16 cm-Gabeln, frei nach kanadischem Freeride-Motto: "to get the best out of it". 

14 cm in der Front machen dann Sinn wenn man eher gemäßigt oder allround-tourig oder weniger abfahrtslastig unterwegs ist. Die Geometrie ist dann nicht ganz so radikal. Meiner Meinung nach kann man mit 15 cm, besser noch mit 16 cm-Gabeln den Einsatzbereich vom Spitfire ordentlich nach oben erweitern - im Sinne von Zwitter zwischen traditionellem AM bis hin zu Enduro. Viele Gabeln bieten zudem eine Absenkung, damit wäre man sehr flexibel. Ab 15 cm FW kommt die spezielle Geometrie vom Spitfire auch erst richtig zur Geltung. Ich selbst werde 16 cm vorne fahren, mit zukünftigem Verzicht auf Federwegsverstellung - eben "just to get the best out of it". 



haha schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau fühlt sich nach mehr Federweg an als 14cm. Lässt sich ziemlich plüschig einstellen, ohne durchzuschlagen. Bergauf ist er im sitzen neutral, mit offenem Propedal. Im Wiegetritt geht er dann schon in die Knie, aber er bleibt rel. ruhig und erzeugt kein so nerviges Wippen, wies beim VPP oft der Fall ist. Mit dem Fox CTD lässt er sich dazu noch schön straff machen.
> 
> Tretlagerhöhe ist 32,7cm mit der 150er Gabel.


Danke mein Freund! 
Deinen Fahreindruck beschreiben andere Rider auch fürs Rune und Prime - scheint die positiven Eigenschaften des KS-Links generell zu bestärken.
Wäre es Dir Recht wenn ich das alles ordentlich übersetzt im Banshee-Forum auf mtbr.com poste?

Nen leeven Jrooß


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. Januar 2013)

Sodala, jetzt trau ich mich langsam hier ein bisserl mehr zu schreiben, nachdem ich doch schon einige Runden gedreht habe, mit meinem blauen Rune. 

Bergauf:
Da gibt's sicher gar nichts zu meckern. Mit 14,85kg ist das Radl relativ leicht, aber doch 1kg schwerer als der Vorgänger. Klettern tut es dennoch keinesfalls schlechter - im Gelände (wurzeliges Zeug rauf)  - sogar eher besser, wegen des tollen Hinterbaus und dem steilen Sitzwinkel. Eine Absenkung an der Gabel bräuchte ich überhaupt nicht. Der Hinterbau wippt im Sitzen so gut wie nicht. Selbst im Wiegetritt (am 32er Blatt) tut sich in der C Stellung nur sehr wenig. Echt fein!

bergab:
Ist es flowig, schnell bzw. ruppig-schnell (bis S2) ist das Bike ein Wahnsinn! Es ist (trotz meiner -1,5° Lenkwinkel und dem dauraus resultierenden Radstand von ~120cm) richtig spritzig wendig und vor allem sau schnell. Ich fahre auf nassem Boden Geschwindigkeiten wie mit dem anderen Bike im Sommer auf trockener Fahrbahn. Ein Traum!!  Aktuell fahre ich mit der tiefen Einstellung, aber auch die hohe hat mir gefallen. Dbzgl. bin ich unschlüssig. nachdem ich beim Umstieg von Hoch auf Tief nichts negatives feststellen konnte (außer, daß es erstaunlicher Weise gleich spritzig geblieben ist) fahre ich erst einmal so weiter. Sobald ich mehr schwere Sachen gefahren bin (wozu das Bike ja großteils da sein sollte), stelle ich einmal um. Vorerst gewöhne ich mich weiter an das tiefe Tretlager - das merke ich im technischen Gelände schon. Ich setze deutlich öfter wo auf, was mich aber nicht stört, bzw mich bis dato nie aus dem Konzept gebracht hat.
Was mir taugt, ist die Wendigkeit beim Herumhupfen. Da ist das Rune trotz 1kg Mehrgewicht dem 301 überlegen. Hier eine Wurzel als mini Kicker, da ein Stein als Minikicker...das geht super gut! Das Hinterrad schräg in die Landung usw. alles easy cheesy! Hier bei mir daheim gibts einen recht kurzen aber steilen Anlieger der in einen flachen Weg mündet. Wenn man in den Anlieger reinfährt, sind da 2 normal zur fahrtrichtung verlaufende Wurzeln. Man muss das Hinterrad in den Anlieger reindrehen (einfach raufrollen klappt wegen den Wurzeln nicht). Also Hinterrad entlasten und in der Anfahrt beim Raufrollen mit Schwung in den Anlieger reindrehen. Das geht mit dem Rune um Welten leichter als mit dem 301. Beim ersten Mal habe ich rund 45-90° überdreht (schwer zu sagen, so schräg im Anlieger drin)  Generell kommt mir das Bike sehr verspielt vor - auch wenn es schnell bergab am Boden klebt wie ein SUV.

Gewöhnungsbedürftig war die tiefe Front für mich (verstärkt durch die -1,5°, das macht nicht wenig aus!). Ich habe jetzt 25mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau und die heutige Testfahrt auf einer richtig schweren steilen Trasse war vielversprechend, wenn auch bedingt durch die Feuchtigkeit am Boden kein Highlight im Sinne von "Schlüsselstelle geknackt!", aber das was mit ruhigem Gewissen alleine fahrbar war, war geil! 

alles in allem bin ich schwer begeistert! Vor allem vom Hinterbau, der richtig geschmeidig funktioniert und keine Wünsche offen lässt. Ich bin mit dem CTD echt zufrieden. Einstellungs-Freaks haben vielleicht mit dem CCDBAir mehr Freude, aber ich sage, der CTD tut was er muß, und das hervorragend.

Die heutigen 1100 Tiefenmeter waren wieder ein absolutes Highlight - besonders im Flowigen Teil (momentan taugt mir Flow einfach mehr als die technischen Herausforderungen - das ist im Winter immer so, weil die Bremsfinger so auskühlen beim Runterhopsen *g*). Also mir taugt mein Radl voll!! 

Wen es interessiert: Mit Hülse geht eine 27,2er Stütze bis ganz runter in das Sitzrohr, auch am Knick vorbei....


----------



## Schreiner (11. Januar 2013)

das ist ja schon wieder Folter 

Ich warte täglich das in den Amiforen die ersten gelben Runes auftauchen, dann sollten sie ja auch zu uns kommen 

Ich hab jetzt wirklich alles zusammen, meine reverb muss noch zu sport Import aber ich hätte noch ne zweite ausm Hardtail.

Merci für den bericht, auch wenn das die warterei anstrengender macht


----------



## der-gute (11. Januar 2013)

oh Gott lass es schnell kommen


----------



## NoStyle (11. Januar 2013)

fone schrieb:


> mein rampant liegt dafür grad beim radlhändler in der werkstatt, weil er keinen guten tag und probleme beim lagerschalen einpressen hatte. die neue lagerschale soll wohl heute kommen...
> bin frohen mutes, dass ich es heute wieder heim holen kann.









Hey Fone, das ist doch Dein neuer Rahmen, oder?
Fett! Und natürlich herzlich Willkommen 
Hoffen wir mal das der neue Steuersatz reinflutscht und Du weiter aufbauen kannst. Poste es bitte auch hier - Rampants sind etwas Mangelware im Forum. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bierliebhaber (11. Januar 2013)

@Bwana und fone
willkommen im club, aufbauen und bild posten bitte


----------



## Schoasdromme (12. Januar 2013)

Rückbau zum "oldschoolbike".


----------



## böser_wolf (12. Januar 2013)

jawohl


----------



## Globalplayer (12. Januar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (12. Januar 2013)

oh das wird gut!!!!  was kommt sonst dran?! xtr? X.0? Anbauteile? Race Face Sixc Teile?


----------



## Globalplayer (12. Januar 2013)

Bestellt ist schon folgendes (teilweise schon da):

Formula R1 Racing 2012 Carbon (mit rot eloxierten Parts)
Hope Hoops Pro II Evo rot, No Tubes Crest 26" schwarz
Hope Steuersatz

Kann mich aber nicht zwischen der BOR und XTR Kurbel entscheiden.


Hät ich mir bloß Motec Felgen und Semislicks gekauft. Wär billiger und nicht so kompliziert


----------



## fone (12. Januar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hey Fone, das ist doch Dein neuer Rahmen, oder?
> Fett! Und natürlich herzlich Willkommen
> Hoffen wir mal das der neue Steuersatz reinflutscht und Du weiter aufbauen kannst. Poste es bitte auch hier - Rampants sind etwas Mangelware im Forum.
> 
> Viele Grüße



jo, richtig 
danke! 
steuersatz ist drin, momentan tun sich aber weitere baustellen auf. 

ich hab heute zum verlegen der leitungen mal den dämpfer demontiert und festgestellt, dass sich der hinterbau fast überhaupt nicht bewegen lässt.
hat das mit den gleitlagern zu tun? ich hab dann alle drehpunkte mal etwas gelockert, aber wenn ich die vernünftig anziehe kann ich den hinterbau nur mit etwas kraft bewegen. so wie bei all meinen anderen bikes, dass der hinterbau total frei beweglich ist, nein, so ist es wirklich nicht... 

dann passt die 180er scheibe mit dem 180er pm/is adapter hinten nicht wirklich. IS2000 ist doch eigentlich IS2000, oder hat das rampant irgenwelche anderen maße?

außerdem hab ich noch einiges an materialabtrag vor mir, bis die shaman drake mit der saint kurbel zusammen passt und beides zusammen ans rad... wieso können kettenführungen eigentlich grundsätzlich nicht passen? (shaman geht nicht mit kurbeln die aufnahmen für ein kleines kettenblatt haben, ok versteh ich, aber wieso ich ~1cm aufspacern muss vom iscg aus... das versteh ich definitiv nicht.) 

*nerv*


----------



## böser_wolf (12. Januar 2013)

das mit dem schwergänig hatte ich auch an meinem spiti v1

bei mir waren die schrauben alle zu fest
auseinander gelegt  gefettet 
mit dem drehmoments  angezogen 

ist aber auch mehr kraft als bei kugellagern zum bewegen nötig 
beim fahrn merkste aber nix

ich denk deswegen sind bei den v2   kugellager verbaut


----------



## Bierliebhaber (12. Januar 2013)

@fone
das ist normal, dass es sich kaum bewegen lässt, keine sorge... es hat nicht wirklich was mit zu festen schrauben zu tun sondern mit der höheren friktion von du-buchsen. 
kugellager haben den nachteil des gewichts aber den vorteil, dass wenn sie beschädigt sind, der rahmen kaum schaden davon tragen kann. dies ist bei den du-buchsen eben anders und sie brauchen mehr wartung, deshalb hat keith von du-buchsen auf normale lager gewechselt.


----------



## fone (12. Januar 2013)

puh, danke für das erste schnelle feedback, beruhigt schon etwas 

war das fetten notwendig, oder war schon was drauf?
danke!

ah, noch ne antwort. danke schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (12. Januar 2013)

die abschmiernippel hast du gesehen oder? schmieren geht über das öffnen der madenschraube, einfach die gummikappen runter und fetten. meine waren gefettet, aber prüfen würde ich es vor dem aufbau trotzdem, kommt ja öfter mal vor das was vergessen wird


----------



## böser_wolf (12. Januar 2013)

jo war was drauf 
ich sehs so
wenn man schrauben kann und sein zeuch immer mal checkt ist der hinterbau kein problem und ich bin immernoch der meinung das für hinterbauten gleitlager die bessere wahl sind 

ich hab davor ein fanes der signatur serie gehabt  
da waren die lager ein thema  (horstlinkgelenk)
und der jü hat jetzt zum teil auf gleitlager umgeschwenkt


----------



## NoStyle (12. Januar 2013)

@fone:
böser_wolf und styleroyal haben es ja bereits gesagt: Hinterbauten mit Gleitlagern gehen immer leicht schwergängiger als kugelgelagerte Hinterbauten. Bei meinem Wildcard ist das übrigens auch so, trotz Kugellager, wegen der zusätzlich abdichtenden Nylonwasher!

Leider werden ab Werk die Lagerschrauben manchmal zu fest angezogen, das sollte man checken und Banshee wollte diesbezüglich die Qualitätskontrolle neu briefen, sodass das zukünftig nicht mehr passiert!

Ich würde, bevor Du den Rahmen aufbaust, alle Schrauben lösen, alle Lager und Achsen ordentlich und großzügig fetten, danach wieder die Schrauben mit blauem Locktide nur soweit festdrehen bis kein Spiel mehr ist - also *handfest, nicht anknallen!*
Danach wird zwar der Hinterbau leichten Widerstand haben, aber das ist normal. Zukünftig kannst Du dann über die Schmiernippel fetten. Das sollte man auch regelmäßiger tun, denn Fettmangel lässt Dreck eindringen und die Lager, schlimmstenfalls die Achsen, verschleißen. Regelmäßig gewartet halten Gleitlager sehr lange.

Auf mtbr.com gibt es eine Anleitung in Englisch, ist aber sehr hilfreich, da von einem ehemaligen Turner-Besitzer (ebenfalls Gleitlager) erstellt:
How-to: Bushing Service / Replacement

Das die Bremse hinten Trouble macht würde ich eiskalt dem Adapter in die Schuhe schieben. Banshee ist bei den Standards wie Steuerohr, Tretlager, IS-Mount sehr penibel verarbeitet.

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## Bwana (12. Januar 2013)

@fone

wäre nett wenn du nochmal schreibst wie das mit der 180er Scheibe hinten funktioniert wenn es geklappt hat bei dir, wollte nämlich auch 180 hinten fahren.

p.s.: langsam ernährt sich das eichhörnchen


----------



## fone (12. Januar 2013)

jungs, danke euch! 

das how-to (abschmiernippel, achsen fetten, etc.) hatte ich mir schon vor dem kauf angeguckt. 
allerdings hatte ich gehofft, mir bliebe das komplette zerlegen erspart 

handfest hört sich gut an, dann läuft der hinterbau auch deutlich besser.


bwana, hast du schon mal geguckt wie sich den hinterbau verhält?

ich hab einen adapter von superstar... pedale fand ich gut, aber kann schon sein, dass der nicht wirklich passt, ist einfach etwas zu weit weg von der achse.

so nochmal bisserl was fetten gehen  
kann man eigentich fette mischen? titanfett und prepM?

wie geht das mit den erwähnungen?


----------



## Bwana (12. Januar 2013)

Moin moin,

hab grad mal schnell den Dämpfer ausgebaut und getestet, auch bei mir ist etwas Kraftaufwand nötig, kein Vergleich zu kugelgelagerten, aber auch nicht brutal schwer.

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass es wirklich am Bremssatteladapter liegt!


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Januar 2013)

frage was wollt ihr mit dem rampant fahren 

ich hatte mir das auch mal überlegt  und zwar 
in L
als rohlofftrailbike vorn 140-150 hinten straffe 100 hinten 
wäre für mich ausreichent

wobei das spitfire schon richtig gut geht 
und grad n update bekommt 
variostütze 
160er mz all m 1  (aufgefrischt) 
und manitou evolver x4


----------



## fone (13. Januar 2013)

ja sowas, ein straffes, verspieltes trailbike. längere touren sind erstmal nicht geplant. ein 150/150 radl wäe natürlich auch gegangen, aber ich hatte lust auf das rampant 


den how-to thread hab ich jetzt auch mal zuende gelesen, da wird auch der schwer gehende hinterbau erwähnt. 


nachdem noch keiner schimpft, dass zu wenig bilder für eine galerie kommen, trau ich mich nochmal was zu fragen... 

folgendes problem: das untere link auf der nicht antriebsseite schlägt an den rahmen an. im bereich des tretlagers. es schlägt sogar so früh an, dass ich mich anstrengen muss, den dämpferbolzen rein zu kriegen. beim ausfedern begrenzt als nicht der dämpfer die bewegung, sondern die kollision mit dem rahmen. es sind auch schon spuren am rahmen.
kann ich da was wegnehmen? hab an banshee gemailt, antwort steht noch aus.

bild:


----------



## kijan (13. Januar 2013)

Hat immer noch keiner einen Spitfire V2 Rahmen gewogen?


----------



## Bwana (13. Januar 2013)

> frage was wollt ihr mit dem rampant fahren



Ich will versuchen meiner Nur-Ein-Rad Agenda treu zu bleiben und damit alles fahren, 4x, DJ, Pumptrack, Trail und Bikepark/DH etc. pp.

Hat letztes Jahr mit meinem Nukeproof Snap schon ganz gut geklappt, jedoch war ich immer nach einem Wochenende Downhillstrecke ca. 3 Tage ausgenocked (Muskelkater ). Ich erhoffe mir von den 10 cm Federweg eigentlich nur einen kleinen Puffer für verissene Landungen auf Downhillstrecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (13. Januar 2013)

fone schrieb:


> ... folgendes problem: das untere link auf der nicht antriebsseite schlägt an den rahmen an. im bereich des tretlagers. es schlägt sogar so früh an, dass ich mich anstrengen muss, den dämpferbolzen rein zu kriegen. beim ausfedern begrenzt als nicht der dämpfer die bewegung, sondern die kollision mit dem rahmen. es sind auch schon spuren am rahmen.
> kann ich da was wegnehmen? hab an banshee gemailt, antwort steht noch aus.
> 
> bild:


Uff, ich kenne mich zwar mit den VF4B-Hinterbauten nicht so aus, aber das sollte so ganz sicher nicht sein!?! Ich würde mal die Antwort von Banshee abwarten bzw. auch mal mit Bernhard (everyday26.de) in Verbindung treten ...

Ach ja, nochwas: Ist zwar Galerie, aber druff geschi$$en = hier ist das Sammelbecken für alles rund um Banshee


----------



## fone (14. Januar 2013)

fein, danke 

banshee meinte auf meine beschreibung, das würde sich komisch anhören. 
bild konnte ich erst heute an banshee mailen. mal abwarten was die noch sagen, allerdings hat er gleich geschrieben, er würde es nicht empfehlen, material abzutragen.

brainstorming:
der abstand der oberen wippen (besonders gut kann man es sehen, wenn man etwas einfedert und die drehpunkte zum sitzrohr vorschiebt) ist auch nicht ganz symmetrisch, der hinterbau scheint etwas nach rechts, also richtung antriebsseite versetzt zu sein. damit könnte auch die kollision unten zusammenhängen. wenn der hinterbau 3mm weiter nach links wandern würde, wäre vielleicht genug platz...


----------



## san_andreas (14. Januar 2013)

Ist der Rahmen neu oder gebraucht ?


----------



## NoStyle (14. Januar 2013)

Das wollte ich auch fragen ...
Also viele Banshee-Hinterbauten sind asymetrisch an den unteren Yokes oder Lagerungen am Tretlager konstruiert. Beim Wildcard z.B. ist die Hauptlagerung mehr zur Nichtantriebsseite versetzt, ebenso bei den neuen KS-Link-Bikes. Entsprechend sind die Yokes oder Umlenkungen dann konstruiert um den Hinterbau wieder in die Flucht zu bringen. Das hat mit Reifenfreiheit und Platz für Umwerfer und Kettenblätter zu tun - ist also nicht ungewöhnlich. Die oberen Umlenkwippen sind aber normalerweise zentrisch, ohne irgendeinen Versatz!
Ich habe das Gefühl bei Deinem Rampant-Rahmen stimmt definitiv was nicht - entweder falsch zusammen gebaut, oder im worst Case nicht ordentlich Ausgerichtet bzw. out of Alignment. Ich würde mal Bilder von hinten auf den Tretlagerbereich machen und zu Banshee mailen. Da dürfte man schon eher erkennen wo der Wurm drin steckt ...


----------



## fone (14. Januar 2013)

rahmen ist neu.
nerv, der rahmen ist von freeborn...


----------



## NoStyle (14. Januar 2013)

Hmmm, also ich glaube da ist was faul, nur was ... ?!?
Habe auf die Schnelle keine besseren Bilder gefunden, aber auf denen erkennt man recht deutlich dass das Sitzrohr mittig in der Dämpferwippe ist. Dazu erkennt man den exzentrischen unteren Shortlink, aber schleiffrei.
Bitte warte mal das Feedback von Banshee ab. So ist das nicht richtig und schreit eher nach Garantie als nach Bastellösung ...


----------



## fone (14. Januar 2013)

achso: die konstruktion ist auf jeden fall symmetrisch. bei mir passt es halt nicht 100%.
bilder hab ich erst abends wieder zur hand.

ich würde leichte toleranzen auch akzeptieren, wenn die funktion nicht beeinträchtigt wird.


----------



## berkel (14. Januar 2013)

Dämpferlänge stimmt?


----------



## san_andreas (14. Januar 2013)

@fone: schreib doch auch gleich freeborn an...sollen die ihn halt umtauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (14. Januar 2013)

Ja, aber wenn was schleift ist das nicht richtig. Wir reden hier von offensichtlich mehreren Millimetern - das hat mit leichten Toleranzen nichts mehr zu tun. Entweder sind die Lager samt Achse, oder der untere Shortlink "verzogen", oder die untere Lageraufnahme ist nicht passend verschweisst. Alles rein fernspekulativ!!!
Vielleicht kann Böser Wolf das mal an seinem Spitfire analysieren ...
Schade das Dein Start mit Banshee so murksig anfängt, aber ich bin mir sicher anhand der Bilder wird Dir seitens Banshee geholfen!


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Januar 2013)

hmm werd ich mal anschaun bei mir bzw bilder machen


----------



## NoStyle (14. Januar 2013)

Hier ein Test des Prime von Bikemag.com:
Exclusive: 2013 Bible ReviewBanshee Prime


----------



## The Great (15. Januar 2013)

fone schrieb:


> rahmen ist neu.
> nerv, der rahmen ist von freeborn...





fone schrieb:


> achso: die konstruktion ist auf jeden fall symmetrisch. bei mir passt es halt nicht 100%.
> 
> ich würde leichte toleranzen auch akzeptieren, wenn die funktion nicht beeinträchtigt wird.



Nervig hin oder her. Das Teil ist neu und wird nicht wenig gekostet haben. Da muss man so einen Mangel nicht akzeptieren. Schick ihn zurück sonst wird es dich immer stören. Ist doch eh von einem Shop.


----------



## der freed (15. Januar 2013)

das Video vom Prime Spiegelt genau meine erste erfahrung wieder. Das Rad ist so ruhig und trotzdem sehr verspielt und willig in jeder situation und das trotz 29"  
Kanns nur empfehlen, auch wenn hier die Gemeinde nicht so auf 29" ausgelegt ist


----------



## fone (15. Januar 2013)

The Great schrieb:


> Nervig hin oder her. Das Teil ist neu und wird nicht wenig gekostet haben. Da muss man so einen Mangel nicht akzeptieren. Schick ihn zurück sonst wird es dich immer stören. Ist doch eh von einem Shop.


ja stimmt, ich warte auch gerade auf antwort von banshee und händler.
hab mal ein paar fotos verschickt (siehe album) sind zwar nicht alle besonders gut geworden, aber man kriegt vielleicht einen eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Great (15. Januar 2013)

fone schrieb:


> ja stimmt, ich warte auch gerade auf antwort von banshee und händler.
> hab mal ein paar fotos verschickt (siehe album) sind zwar nicht alle besonders gut geworden, aber man kriegt vielleicht einen eindruck.



Genau so sollte es gemacht werden.
Die Fotos bringen das Problem aber schon deutlich rüber. Da stimmt was nicht. Das unter Link hängt direkt an einem Frästeil, also ist da vllt etwas falsch gefräst oder gebohrt worden. Kommt mir aber eher unwahrscheinlich vor. Im oberen Bereich ist der Hinterbau ja auch dezentriert. Vllt hat der Rahmen ja einen Schlag abbekommen?
Auf jeden Fall ärgerlich bei der Vorfreude aufs neue Bike!


----------



## NoStyle (15. Januar 2013)

Bin gespannt was Banshee, vorallem aber Freeborn dazu sagt!

Anhand der Bilder sieht man zumindest dass der Hinterbau ordentlich aus der Flucht ist. Oben kann man es sehr gut erkennen - und das dürfte so niemals sein. Zudem wäre der Dämpfer ständig unter Biegebelastung wenn die Aufnahme am Unterrohr richtig zentriert ist. Die Dämpferhülsen sind ja sicher nicht exzentrisch, somit geht Dir der Dämpfer irgendwann hinüber.  
Unten sieht man es leider nicht genau, aber da scheint zumindest das Frästeil Sitzrohr/Lager richtig zu sein. Dafür könnte 
a) der untere Link verzogen sein
b) die Lagerachsen nicht richtig in den Yokes sitzen
c) der Hinterbau nicht richtig verschweisst wurde, oder schlampig ausgerichtet wurde=Missalignment.
Die Yokes sind aus einem Stück gefräst, daran dürfte es nicht liegen ...


----------



## fone (16. Januar 2013)

freeborn antwortet mir nicht  
die antwort von banshee (dennis):

_Hi,

Thanks for sending me the photos through. I sent them of to our engineerâ¦he said he'd seen this thing before and it's most probably in the link.

Please send me your address and i'll send you a new link and an axle kit. If you have to remove any material from the frame, feel freeâ¦.it won't void you warranty.
_

bin mal gespannt, ob das was bringt und wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Frog (16. Januar 2013)

fone schrieb:


> freeborn antwortet mir nicht
> die antwort von banshee (dennis):
> 
> _Hi,
> ...



da das aus USA kommt....wird dich der Zoll anschreiben....sag den Banshee Mitarbeitern, das die eine Rechung "for free" dazu legen sollen bzw. dir eine Bestätigung "Garantiefall" zusenden oder ähnliches. Nicht das die , Internet suchen und sehen das so ein Link 60-90  kostet und du musst noch was dafür bezahlen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Januar 2013)

Außerdem sollen sie die Rechnung *AUSSEN* drauf machen, denn der Zoll guckt nicht rein und gibt das Paket u.U. nicht für den weiteren Versand frei und man muss persönlich dort antanzen...

Aber die Aussage selbstständig Material abzunehmen finde ich schon grenzwertig bei einem Neurahmen....?!


----------



## P3 Killa (16. Januar 2013)

Zu Freeborn kann ich nur sagen viel Spaß...
Als sie noch ihren alten Mitarbeiter Jim hatten war immer sofort ne Antwort da!
Dieser is aber leider weg... Hab dort mein Wilson eingeschickt wegen Garantie, es hat mehrere Wochen bis Monate gedauert bis sie überhaupt mal reagiert haben.
Dann wurde mir gesagt ich kann ein Crash Replacement bekommen und das wars...
Seither hab ich mehrmals versucht dort jemanden zu erreichen was den jetzt ist? Mein Wilson Rahmen hab ich seit 1 Jahr nicht mehr gesehen, ne Antwort was ich für einen Rahmen zu welchem Preis bekommen kann hab ich auch bis heute nicht erhalten. Die haben echt stark nach gelassen. Aber ich wünsche dir da mehr Glück!


----------



## Stralov (16. Januar 2013)

Naja sie sagen ja nicht er soll es machen, aber wenn er möchte kann er es tun...  
Die Reaktion is doch ma gut und recht zügig. Hoffe alles weitere geht gut und dann viel Spaß dann mit dem Rahmen!


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Januar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Aber die Aussage selbstständig Material abzunehmen finde ich schon grenzwertig bei einem Neurahmen....?!




an der stelle seh ichs net so schlimm 

und das gabs auch mal beim liedville 101 

und an meinem fanes musste ich auch etwas feilen


----------



## Mitglied (16. Januar 2013)

Bin ich der Einzige der weder mit dem gelieferten Rahmen noch mit der Reaktion des Verkäufers nicht ganz zufrieden wäre?
Es geht um einen neuen, nicht ganz billigen Rahmen; der hätte gefälligst tadellos bei mir einzutrudeln wenn ich gutes Geld dafür bezahle. 
Und ich hätte weder Lust daran zu feilen noch zu zerlegen und Teile ersetzt zu bekommen sondern hätte ganz gern ein einwandfreies, neues Produkt!

Vielleicht bin ich aber auch kleinkariert...


----------



## fone (16. Januar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Aber die Aussage selbstständig Material abzunehmen finde ich schon grenzwertig bei einem Neurahmen....?!



vielleicht ist das mit dem neuen link ja gar nicht notwendig.

mitglied,
auf die antwort von freeborn bin ich immer noch sehr gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (16. Januar 2013)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige der weder mit dem gelieferten Rahmen noch mit der Reaktion des Verkäufers nicht ganz zufrieden wäre?
> Es geht um einen neuen, nicht ganz billigen Rahmen; der hätte gefälligst tadellos bei mir einzutrudeln wenn ich gutes Geld dafür bezahle.
> Und ich hätte weder Lust daran zu feilen noch zu zerlegen und Teile ersetzt zu bekommen sondern hätte ganz gern ein einwandfreies, neues Produkt!
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich aber auch kleinkariert...


Nein bist Du nicht!

Das blöde ist: Freeborn ist kein Vertrieb von Banshee mehr, plus Jim ist nicht mehr dort. Ob da eine "richtige" Abwicklung stattfindet (kompletter Rahmentausch auf Garantie) bleibt zu hoffen ...
Das gute ist: Banshee ist über den kleinen Dienstweg bemüht unbürokratisch zu helfen - dafür sind sie bekannt. Wenn Freeborn sich nicht rührt nimm das Link/Axle-Kit (kostenfrei!) und schau ob das funktioniert ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Januar 2013)

Frage mich nur, was eine neuer Link bringen soll, wenn der Hinterbau verzogen ist? Würde der neue Link dann nicht ebenfalls schleifen? An der Stelle erfordert der Rahmen ja nun nicht gerade Maßarbeit, wenn der also soooo schief ist, scheint da mehr zu sein, als man mit etwas feilen beheben kann...?!  Wie NoStyle schon sagte, die evtl. Belastung des Dämpfers ist damit doch nicht behoben??? Aber ich überlass das den Schrauberprofis hier, wollte mich nur kurz zum "Prozedere" wundern..


----------



## NoStyle (16. Januar 2013)

Die fachmännisch ungeklärte Frage ist: Ist etwas verzogen oder falsch verschweisst? Wenn ja: Was?

Im Besten Sinne, vorausgesetzt das Hinterbau-Dreieck ist korrekt: Der untere Link schleift an der Nicht-Antriebsseite, d.h. eventuell nach rechts verzogen, weshalb der ganze Hinterbau nicht fluchtet. Wenn der gesamte Tretlagerbereich am Rahmendreieck richtig verarbeitet wurde, könnte ein nicht verzogener Link plus Lager die Lösung sein = schleiffrei und zentrierter Hinterbau. Könnte ...

Das wirkliche Problem ist: Das Angebot von Banshee ist lieb, kann aber nur Notlösung sein. Shit happens sometimes, aber solche Rahmen dürften bei der Qualitätskontrolle nicht durchrutschen! 
Und: Hier ist in erster Linie eigentlich Freeborn gefordert bezüglich der Abwicklung/Problembehebung ...


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2013)

Kann man Freeborn nicht anrufen ?

You can contact our Horsham shop on 01403 251252.

Monday â Saturday: 9am â 6pm
Sunday and bank holidays: 11am â 4pm


----------



## fone (16. Januar 2013)

irgendwie hab ich kein gutes gefühl mehr bei freeborn.
obwohl er mir vor dem verkauf gesagt hatte, sie hätten nur noch einen rahmen, wurde kurz danach noch ein 2. verkauft und auf der website ist er immer noch erhältlich...

nochmal eine mail und vielleicht heute abend mal anrufen. bin kein großer telefonierer...


----------



## NoStyle (16. Januar 2013)

Nun ja, Freeborn ist nicht mehr im Banshee-UK-Vertriebsnetz, da wird man versuchen Kunden zum Kauf zu "pushen" um das Lager frei zu bekommen ...
Noch 1x mailen, sollte dann keine Reaktion kommen ruf besser an! Das Angebot von Banshee kannst Du immer noch wahrnehmen wenn man in UK nicht zu Potte kommt.


----------



## fone (16. Januar 2013)

antwort von freeborn...

_"Having reviewed the photos you have sent I can confirm that your frame is
within the tolerance outline by Banshee. I hope this is some help."_


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2013)

Big help....


----------



## fone (16. Januar 2013)

ich werd es heute abend meinem rampant mal vorlesen... damit es auch bescheid weiß 




eigentlich hab ich zur zeit echt keinen nerv mich noch mit so nem unnötigen quatsch abzugeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Januar 2013)

Als ich mich damals für ein Wildcard interessiert hatte, waren die Rahmen noch Monate lang auf der Freeborn-Seite obwohl längst ausverkauft.
Ein Glück hab ich direkt bei banshee bestellt.


----------



## NoStyle (16. Januar 2013)

fone schrieb:


> antwort von freeborn...
> 
> _"Having reviewed the photos you have sent I can confirm that your frame is
> within the tolerance outline by Banshee. I hope this is some help."_


  ja klar, aber sicher doch ... denen hat man wohl ordentlich in die Themse geschi$$en ...
Auch wenn es nervt: Nimm das Kit von Banshee, vielleicht löst es das Problem.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (16. Januar 2013)

hm, ich hatte meinen rahmen auch von freeborn bzw. vom pinkbike user hampsteadbandit (rob) der wohl auch nicht mehr dort arbeitet. ich hatte keine probleme und hab freeborn bisher immer empfohlen, das kann sich aber durchaus geändert haben. 

ich hoffe die nachbesserung hilft was bzw. es liegt wirklich am link was ich mir eig. nicht vorstellen kann  bei mir ist da gut luft...


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> ja klar, aber sicher doch ... denen hat man wohl ordentlich in die Themse geschi$$en ...



Da sind auch noch andere Sachen drin:

http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchi...um-in-London-Spuren-selbst-in-der-Themse.html


----------



## fone (16. Januar 2013)

styleroyal schrieb:


> hm, ich hatte meinen rahmen auch von freeborn bzw. vom pinkbike user hampsteadbandit (rob) der wohl auch nicht mehr dort arbeitet. ich hatte keine probleme und hab freeborn bisher immer empfohlen, das kann sich aber durchaus geändert haben.
> 
> ich hoffe die nachbesserung hilft was bzw. es liegt wirklich am link was ich mir eig. nicht vorstellen kann  bei mir ist da gut luft...



wenn man sich die posts von hampsteadbandit alle durchliest, mag man eh kein banshee (mit bushings) kaufen 

vielleicht kannst du bei gelegenheit ja mal ein bild von deinem link-tretlager bereich machen? bzw. wie viel luft ist denn da in alle richtungen, also rechts und unten? danke!
beim anderen neu-rampant besitzer ist es wohl auch recht eng. keine ahnung aus was für einer charge die freeborn-rampants sind...


----------



## warpax (16. Januar 2013)

Argh, da ist man mal "kurz" unfreiwillig internet-abstinent und dann entgeht einem der Rahmentausch für das neue Spitty. Wobei: bei den Farben müßte ich ja wasweißichnochalles ebenfalls nachkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (16. Januar 2013)

warpax schrieb:


> ... unfreiwillig internet-abstinent und dann entgeht einem der Rahmentausch für das neue Spitty ...


Wieso? Ist es defekt oder macht Probleme? Wenn nicht: Warum etwas tauschen wenn es gut funktioniert.
Vielleicht geht noch was. Dann nimm Black oder Raw ... oder vielleicht doch Rot ... ?!?


----------



## warpax (16. Januar 2013)

Weder kaputt, noch problematisch. Der KS-Hinterbau würde mich nur reizen. Aber die Farben... Das Rot wär übrigens erste Wahl, wenn das Teil mit den restlichen Parts nicht zu rot würde...


----------



## The Great (16. Januar 2013)

@fone:

Das untere Link alleine kann doch eig nicht für so starken Verzug sorgen!? Dann müsste da doch kräftig Spannung drauf sein. Wie lässt sich der Hinterbau den ohne Dämpfer bewegen? Läuft er leichtgängig?
Hast du mal alles zerlegt und wieder zusammengesetzt?

Freeborn ist damit auf jeden Fall gestorben. Was für ein Sauladen.
Ich würde denen das auch nicht so leicht durchgehen lassen. Allein dass Banshee da einen Fehler eingesteht kann man mal Freeborn mitteilen. Passt ja nicht zu dem was Freeborn von Toleranzen erzählt.
Telefonierer bin ich auch nicht so, aber auf London hab ich immer bock. Ohne Witz, wenn die sich nicht bewegen, Flug bei Ryanair buchen, nach Horsham tingeln und Freeborn gepflegt auf den Tresen wursten.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2013)

Gute Idee ! Mit 3x McDonalds bist du mit 100 Euro dabei.


----------



## NoStyle (16. Januar 2013)

Was faul sein könnte habe ich heute schon geschrieben. 
Bessere Fotos, aus anderer Perspektive, oder von der Wippe gelöstem Hinterbau, könnten aufschlussreicher sein. Vielleicht machen Spitfire/Rune/Rampant-Besitzer freundlicher Weise mal Fotos von Ihrem untern Tretlagerbereich ...

Aber anyway - Freeborn ist raus aus der Vertriebsstruktur und wird sich nicht mehr kümmern - obwohl sie müssten. Die haben sich leider seit längerem sehr zum Negativen entwickelt ... [Hier ist ein Stinkefinger-Smiley platziert]
Und dear Mr. Hampsteadbandit macht mir den Eindruck die Songs der entsprechenden Brands oder Arbeitgeber zu singen, welche Ihn gerade "unterstützen" ...

Bleibt die vorläufige "Link/Axle-Kit" Lösung direkt von Banshee. Wenn das nicht hilft würde nochmal mit diesen Jungs in Kontakt treten - vielleicht können sie auch darüber hinaus helfen ...



Ach ja: Die Gabel verzögert sich noch etwas, aber der Rest kam heute an. Jetzt könnte ich zumindest mit Lyrik vorläufig aufbauen ... hmmm ...


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2013)

Was heißt "könnte" ?


----------



## NoStyle (16. Januar 2013)

... ich sollte oder müsste gefälligst, ich weiss, ich weiss.  
Mal mögliche Termine checken, Gabel und Kleinkram kann ich später noch tauschen ...


----------



## momir (17. Januar 2013)

Hier mal mein Wildcard, sorry für das Handypic.


----------



## nsc (17. Januar 2013)

@momir: Schaut klasse aus, die gelbe Wippe und Decals haben was!


----------



## san_andreas (17. Januar 2013)

Sehr schönes Wildcard !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (17. Januar 2013)

yeah, nice das wildcard, krieg langsam ein auge für die ganzen banshees 

    @The Great:

Leichtgängig ist was ganz anderes. ich muss den hauptrahmen festhalten, um den hinterbau bewegen zu können. sonst kippt der montageständer um.

ich hatte hauptdrehpunkt und wippe-rahmen-drehpunkt komplett offen, jeweils die achsen draussen (die waren gut gefettet). außerdem musste ich das obere link auf der nicht antriebsseite ausbauen, weil ich die achse erst nicht aus dem link bekommen hatte. kettenstreben achse hab ich auch etwas gelockert und schraube wieder ganz leicht angezogen.

auf den tresen wursten ist ein feiner gedanke 

hab vor der arbeit nochmal fix bilder gemacht. (lade ich gleich mal hoch)

heute abend werd ich mich nochmal mit dem hinterbau auseinandersetzen... vielleicht ist ja auch der schepps, leider hab ich kaum sinnvolle messmittel.
kann mal bitte einer sagen, ob das passt, dass der hinterbau so asymmetrisch geschweißt ist? danke!

und danke für eure unterstützung!


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Januar 2013)

Sehr cool, das Wilcard!  Gefällt mir besser, das neue Design!


----------



## Stralov (17. Januar 2013)

Das Wildcard schaut übel schnittig aus. Richtig hammer!


----------



## haha (17. Januar 2013)

Zu der ganzen Rampant Problematik:

- Der Hinterbau ist asymetrisch geschweißt
- Der Hinterbau geht sehr streng aufgrund der Gleitbuchsen ( im Betrieb nicht zu spüren )
- Im Normalfall berührt der untere Link die von fone bemängelte Stelle, begrenzt aber nicht den Rahmen über die Dämpferlänge hinaus beim ausfedern
- Die Stelle könnte etwas weiter ausgefräßt sein, um die Berührung zu vermeiden
- Die Funktion wird dadurch aber nicht beeinträchtigt ( einfach festzustellen daran, dass sich der Dämpfer ohne Probleme ein und ausbauen lässt. Würde der Link den Tretlagerbereich schon berühren, bevor der Ausfedervorgang abgeschlossen ist, könnte man den Dämpfer nur leicht zusammengedrückt montieren )
- Was bei Fones Rahmen komisch wirkt, ist der Abstand der oberen Wippen zum Sitzrohr, dieser ist ungleichmäßig


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Januar 2013)

Dreckig isses aber a scheeeee...


----------



## NoStyle (17. Januar 2013)

@ Fone:
Ich schaue mir die Bilder später mal an. Bilder von anderen Spittys/Rampants könnten helfen - tut dies bitte, liebe Banshee-Riderz!!! Messen könnte schwierig werden. Mir stellt sich die Frage wer wirklich beurteilen kann was faul ist ...
Lässt Du dir die Links/Achsen schicken? Ist München -> Landshut eine weite Reise? Vielleicht hat Bernhard einen neuen cleanen Rampant-Rahmen da und man könnte besser abgleichen ...

@ momir:
Yes Baby, Wildcard gefällt 

So oder so ähnlich, mit Sechzpfuffzisch-Bee, könnte meins werden 
Spitfire von Banshee Filmer und Freund Strahan Loken:


----------



## corratec1234 (17. Januar 2013)

super, dass gefällt mir sehr gut...

möchte mir zum ende des jahres auch ein neues bike aufbauen.
schwanke noch zwischen dem spitfire, rune oder intense trance2. bin mir noch nicht so sicher was ich brauche oder haben will?

würde aber gerne eine coil gabel einbauen, passt die sektor coil zum spitfire bzw. die lyrik coil zum rune?

gruß mike


----------



## osbow (17. Januar 2013)

Das Spitfire


----------



## NoStyle (17. Januar 2013)

haha schrieb:


> Zu der ganzen Rampant Problematik:
> 
> - Der Hinterbau ist asymetrisch geschweißt
> - Der Hinterbau geht sehr streng aufgrund der Gleitbuchsen ( im Betrieb nicht zu spüren )
> ...


Ups, da haben wir wohl parallel gepostet ...
Die Links liegen, minimal über die Dämpferlänge hinaus, auf dem Tretlager auf - vollkommen korrekt, wie alles andere auch. Das der Link schleift kann nicht richtig sein. Ebensowenig der Versatz der oberen Wippe, was Biegebelastung auf den Dämpfer zur Folge hat. 
Der Rahmen, Dreieck oder Hinterbau, ist schlicht und einfach nicht astrein - da muss es doch eine Lösung für Fone geben!




kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Dreckig isses aber a scheeeee...


Artgerecht gehalten, das Viech ... ? 




corratec1234 schrieb:


> ... würde aber gerne eine coil gabel einbauen, passt die sektor coil zum spitfire bzw. die lyrik coil zum rune?


Hallo Mike,

Sektor und Lyrik (bis 16cm) passen ins Spitfire. Natürlich passt die Lyrik (16/17 cm) ins Rune. Stahlfeder Gabel und besonders Dämpfer passen bei beiden ebenfalls rein, der guten Kinematik sei Dank!

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (17. Januar 2013)

nostyle, danke dir erstmal.

als dämpfer würde ich gerne einen rs monarch rt3 einbauen, da brauche ich keinen coil. 
oder passt der hinterbau damit besser zusammen? dann muss natürlich alles andere deutlich leichter werden was verbaut werden soll, aber ist ja leider noch etwas zeit bis dahin

gruß mike


----------



## fone (17. Januar 2013)

haha schrieb:


> Zu der ganzen Rampant Problematik:
> 
> - Der Hinterbau ist asymetrisch geschweißt
> - Der Hinterbau geht sehr streng aufgrund der Gleitbuchsen ( im Betrieb nicht zu spüren )
> ...



danke. 

dämpfer lässt sich nicht ohne probleme einbauen, der dämpfer muss leicht zusammengedrückt werden. dämpferaugen lassen sich nicht vollkommen passend ausrichten, es fehlen 0,5mm-1mm, durch ausfeilen am schmiedeteil evtl. zu beheben.

bleibt der ungleich abstand der wippen.

ich habe den eindruck die oberen wippen haben eine leichte schiefstellung richtung antriebsseite.


   @NoStyle:
danke, ich denke mit der Meldung von Bernhard ist schon einiges gesagt.
bilder werden jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr viel bringen (speziell, da es da unten ja auch im normalfall eng zugeht), außer andere user-bikes haben auch leichte abweichungen bei den oberen wippen, die nichts ausmachen.
ich hab banshee nochmal explizit nach den oberen wippen gefragt. antwort kommt bestimmt nicht vor 00:00 Uhr 
werde mir die wippe(n) und achsen schicken lassen. 

edit: ah, biegebelastung auf den dämpfer, das hab ich noch gar nicht bedacht... 


ich werde mein postanzahl jetzt etwas reduzieren, will hier nicht alles weiter mit dem thema vollspammen, freu mich aber über rückmeldungen.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Januar 2013)

Macht doch nix, hier bißchen über deinen Rahmen zu reden.

Kann dir Banshee nicht mehr helfen, als nur die Teile zu schicken ?

Evtl. neuer Rahmen ?


----------



## fone (17. Januar 2013)

wie gesagt, sie haben mir bisher nur die lösung mit den teilen angeboten und solange ich das nicht ausprobiert habe... 
wie soll ich das anstellen mit einem neuen rahmen... sowas muss ja eigentlich über den händler laufen, oder?


----------



## san_andreas (17. Januar 2013)

Eigentlich schon. Aber vielleicht wären sie so kulant, das mit dir direkt zu regeln ?

Ich glaube eher nicht, dass die neuen Hebel was bringen. Dass die verzogen sind halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.
Aber das swirst du wohl abwarten müssen.


----------



## Schreiner (17. Januar 2013)

Das stört hier nicht, ansonsten verschwindet der tread ja im nirvana.

Jetzt ist draußen alles schön weiß, da würde sich so ein knallgelbes Rune sicher gut im schnee machen 
Hat schon wer bilder von gelben runes gesehen außer dem einen Ausstellungsrahmen? 
Gibts überm Teich schon gelb?

Merkt man mirs an, ich freu mich wie schnitzel auf den Hobel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (17. Januar 2013)

@ Fone:
Grundsätzlich finde ich es persönlich, da Banshee zu klein für ein eigenes Hersteller-Forum ist, total ok auch solche Themen offen und ausführlich zu besprechen, Galerie hin oder her. Hier sammelt sich bis auf weiteres alles - auch Sorgen und Probleme, nicht nur Lob oder Bilder. Also bitte keine falsche Zurückhaltung! 
Gib doch bitte Feedback wenn Du die Links/Achsen verbaut hast - vielleicht hilft es ja. Wenn nicht kann man weiter überlegen, da der Händler (Freeborn) sich nicht mehr bemühen wird - leider!!! Banshee selbst ist bezüglich Customer-Service ganz anders gestrickt, genauso wie Bernhard als Vertriebler!

@ corratec1234/Mike:
Ich habe noch keine eigene Erfahrung mit den neuen KS-Link-Bikes - muss meines noch aufbauen bei Gelegenheit. Aber was man von Keith Scott lesen konnte war, das Übersetzungsverhältnisse niedrig sind und die Kennlinien mit leichter Progression versehen wurden, also keine hyperfancy-abgefahren-Kinematiken. Deshalb passen Stahldämpfer genauso gut rein wie Luftdämpfer mit großer Luftkammer, auch ohne große spezielle Spezial-Shimmung.
Ab Werk gibt es die V2-Bikes mit Fox CTD-Air oder Cane Creek Double-Barrel Air, entsprechend abgestimmt mit Grundsetup. 
Ob Stahl oder Luft ist vermutlich mehr Geschmacks- oder Gewichtsfrage, weniger Performance-Frage.

Viele Grüße


----------



## san_andreas (17. Januar 2013)

Den Monarch Plus finde ich auch sehr interessant für die Bikes.


----------



## warpax (17. Januar 2013)

Das rot-schwarze Spitfire ist ja mal der Knaller 

Was Fones Rahmen angeht: Sollte da nicht das Gewährleistungsrecht europäisch angeglichen werden und wäre dann der Händler nicht verpflichtet, es zurückzunehmen, insbesondere, wenn sogar Banshee sagt, dass da was nicht stimmt?


----------



## Cam-man (17. Januar 2013)

vor allem müsste freeborn doch wahrscheinlich eh das ding bei banshee nochmal nachordern oder nicht?
vielleicht gehts ja mit der freeborn rechnung bei banshee...
für banshee ists doch verlustmässig ghupft oder gschissn


----------



## fone (18. Januar 2013)

ich hatte geschrieben, das der verkäufer die toleranzen eingehalten sieht und banshee ja offensichtlich nicht. jetzt hat banshee geantwortet, ja,die toleranzen wären eingehalten, er würde sich hauptsächlich darum kümmern, damit ich zufrieden bin.

der hinterbau scheint gerade zu sein. die wippen sind leicht versetzt. aber: der dämpfer passt genau zu den wippen. 
soll heissen, dämpferaufnahme (oder buchsen - ah! das kann ich nochmal checken) und wippen sind passend zueinander ausgerichtet. 

der hinterbau geht gleichmäßig streng - hab nicht den eindruck, dass sich da irgendwas verspannt.

werde den aufbau jetzt mal fortsetzen (wie von banshee vorgeschlagen ).

vielleicht kann      @haha nochmal was zu den versetzten wippen sagen, soll ich mich damit anfreunden?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (18. Januar 2013)

fone schrieb:


> wenn man sich die posts von hampsteadbandit alle durchliest, mag man eh kein banshee (mit bushings) kaufen
> 
> vielleicht kannst du bei gelegenheit ja mal ein bild von deinem link-tretlager bereich machen? bzw. wie viel luft ist denn da in alle richtungen, also rechts und unten? danke!
> beim anderen neu-rampant besitzer ist es wohl auch recht eng. keine ahnung aus was für einer charge die freeborn-rampants sind...



hey, ich bin noch in nepal, werde am 24.01 zurückfliegen und mach dir dann bilder von meinem. sorry dass es gerade etwas dauert, ich würde gern mehr behilflich sein. ich komme aus dem allgäu und bin oft in münchen, zur not treffen wir uns halt mal und halten die rahmen aneinander, dann hast du gewissheit ob deiner wirklich so passt oder nicht


----------



## Stralov (18. Januar 2013)

yammy... weiß nich ob ihrs schon kennt http://www.pinkbike.com/u/rednova/album/Banshee-Rune-V2/
leider nich meins


----------



## Ischi (19. Januar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


>





momir schrieb:


>



 das Spitfire ist ja Weltklasse und endlich mal eins von den "neuen" Wildcards. Spitze 
 @_NoStyle_
jetzt mach mal hin mit Aufbauen  Das du überhaupt noch ruhig schlafen kannst, mit dem nackten Spitfire Rahmen nebenan 

Aber gut zu wissen, das Jim nicht mehr bei Freeborn arbeitet. Der war echt immer sehr nett und schnell. Aber, beim neuen Deutschland-Vertrieb von Banshee muss man ja auch nichtmehr unbedingt bei den Briten rumwildern 
 @_fone_
hoffe bei dir kommt noch etwas gutes raus, bei der ganzen Verwirrung. Haha hat ja schon etwas Licht ins Dunkel gebracht, aber der ungleichmäßige Abstand der Wippen sieht echt etwas komisch aus

Edith sagt: Was wiegt das Wildcard eigendlich und hast du den Rahmen mal nackt gewogen?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. Januar 2013)

@Ischi

Hast Du Deins nicht gewogen?
Bei Interesse kann ich meinen mal auf die Waage werfen. Liegt ja gerade ganz nackt da rum...


----------



## Ischi (19. Januar 2013)

@kalkhoffpink

klar, ich habe meins mit Orginallack gewogen, 3560g. Mir ist halt nur schleierhaft, wo die Gewichtsdifferenz bei meinem zwischen Teileliste (alles gewogen) und Gesamtgewicht herkommt. Der Rahmen muss nach dem Pulvern leichter geworden sein.

Die Frage bezog sich auf den "neuen" Wildcard-Rahmen. Dieser soll ja im Grammbereich leichter geworden sein...
Vielleicht etwas unklar ausgedrückt 

Und, vermisst du dein Wildcard schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (19. Januar 2013)

Ischi schrieb:


> @_NoStyle_
> jetzt mach mal hin mit Aufbauen  Das du überhaupt noch ruhig schlafen kannst, mit dem nackten Spitfire Rahmen nebenan


ja ja doch ... aber nein, ruhig schlafen kann ich tatsächlich nicht deswegen ... 
Ich habe halt kein vernünftiges Werkzeug zum Selbstaufbau und einige Dinge möchte ich fachmännisch erledigt haben. Plus Zeit allgemein und für einen Werkstatt-Termin will gefunden werden, im Zweifel 2 wegen der Lieferverzögerung der Gabel ... aber es ist ja bald soweit, Geduld bitte.


----------



## der freed (19. Januar 2013)

Dann komm zu mir!  Ich habe alles und im Shop wäre auch genug Zeit!


----------



## NoStyle (19. Januar 2013)

Ja verdammt, wenn das nicht ca. 1200 km hin und zurück wären würd ich´s glatt machen. Abgesehen davon könnte Ischi zur Jungfernfahrt kommen - wohnt nämlich nicht allzu weit weg.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. Januar 2013)

Was muss man da fachmännisch erledigt haben?


----------



## der freed (20. Januar 2013)

Naja ein paar Sachen gibts da schon, klar alles nicht zwingend aber ich persönlich will das einfach haben z.B.: Sitzrohr ausreiben, BSA Gewinde nachschneiden, Tretlager planfräsen, Steuerrohr planfräsen und eventuell noch das Schaultauge 100% ausrichten.

Das sind so die Dinge die ich bei neuen Rädern von mir immer machen! Klar muss man nicht, will ich aber, damit ich mir 100% sicher sein kann das alles seine "ordnung" hat!


----------



## Cube Lova (20. Januar 2013)

Eine schönen Sonntag (morgen ) zusammen 

Weiß einer wo ich einen kompletten Lagersatz für den Spitfire V1 Rahmen (-Hinterbau) herkriege. Ich habe massives Spiel im unteren ( der vordere der beiden Gelenke an der unteren Wippe) Link, was sich durch Festziehen nicht beheben lässt. Ich habe auch noch nicht so ganz verstanden wie die Gelenke aufgebaut sind. Auf der rechten Seite ist eine Schraube, die in das Gewinde des Bolzens greift, welche ich ohne Probleme lösen und wieder festziehen kann. Auf der linken Seite ist unter der Gummiabdeckung ein 6er Imbus, welche ich nicht loskriege ( will es auch nicht mit Gewalt versuchen ). Dieser müsste doch eigentlich kontern!? 
Gruß Basti


----------



## berkel (20. Januar 2013)

Den Bolzen nicht drehen! Der hat als Verdrehschutz eine Passfeder die in eine Nut im Link greift. Der Innensechskant im Bolzen ist nur zusätzlich zum Gegenhalten. Zum Demontieren des Bolzens die Schraube ein paar Umdrehungen einschrauben und den Bolzen rausschlagen.
Wenn die Lagerung Spiel hat sind die Buchsen und evtl. auch die Bolzen verschlissen. Das Spiel nicht mit Anziehen der Schrauben beheben! Die sind praktisch nur dazu da, dass die Teile nicht auseinander fallen. Bei der Montage die Schrauben mit Loctite einsetzen und nur leicht handfest anziehen.

Siehe auch hier: http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/how-bushing-service-replacement-662002.html

Die Buchsen kann man von Igus kaufen. Für einen kompletten Lagerkit frag beim Bernhard: http://everyday26.de/


----------



## kreisel (20. Januar 2013)

So, das muss nur noch fertig aufgebaut werden:


----------



## Cube Lova (20. Januar 2013)

Super, Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baron_Leguan (20. Januar 2013)

@kreisel
Schick, so will ich dieses Jahr auch noch starten 

Was für eine Größe ist denn der Rahmen und wie groß bist du?
Ich bin 1,89m und schwanke deswegen zwischen L oder XL...

Und eine letzte Frage, kam der Rahmen mit Steuersatz?

Grüße Matze


----------



## der-gute (20. Januar 2013)

das is das 29", oder?

steckst du mal zeitnah ein HR mit dickerem Reifen rein und machst n Foddo?

Danke Dir


----------



## kreisel (20. Januar 2013)

@Baron Leguan: Der Rahmen ist ein Large, also 19,5", und ich bin mit ca. 1,87 auch nur ein Large, kein X-Large ;-).
Mir wäre das XL zu groß und nach einem ersten "Draufsitzen" passt es mir perfect.
Der Steuersatz war nicht dabei, dafür aber die Sattelstütze mit Klemme.
 @der-gute: Ja, da hast du recht, das ist das 29er. Und ich werde es, sobald ich wieder in die kalte Garage kann (bin zurzeit erkältet) fertig aufbauen und foddograffieren.


----------



## Baron_Leguan (20. Januar 2013)

Danke!


----------



## der-gute (20. Januar 2013)

da bin ich gespannt, auch im Vergleich zum QH


----------



## kreisel (20. Januar 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> da bin ich gespannt, auch im Vergleich zum QH



In meinem Fall ist es ein SlimJim, ich freue mich über beide!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (20. Januar 2013)

da steht ja mein name auf dem rahmen


----------



## der-gute (20. Januar 2013)

is alu poliert eigentlich die 2013er Farbe oder was gibts da so noch?

darf man fragen, was das Ding kostet?


----------



## Ischi (20. Januar 2013)

@NoStyle

Ja, hier ich...Jungfernfahrt bin ich dabei ...das Rune würde ich dann auch gleich noch mitnehmen 

Stimmt wohl, man kann schon alles selber machen beim zusammenbauen, aber gerade Lager und Winkelsteuersatz einpressen ohne ordentliches Werkzeug ist schon fummelig. Da spart man sich gern die Mühe/Ärger und lässt es machen. Der Rest allerdings geht dann relativ schnell von der Hand...


----------



## fone (20. Januar 2013)

Ischi schrieb:


> @_fone_
> hoffe bei dir kommt noch etwas gutes raus, bei der ganzen Verwirrung. Haha hat ja schon etwas Licht ins Dunkel gebracht, aber der ungleichmäßige Abstand der Wippen sieht echt etwas komisch aus



naja, das ist jetzt erstmal dabei raus gekommen:




hab grad die kurbel passend gefeilt (wobei ich vermutlich das kettenblatt doch auf der innenseite fahren sollte, hab aber noch nicht richtig geschaut ), da hab ich gedacht, ach mach doch mal die pedale auch gleich dran, oh die kette hat ja ein schloss - zack. sind halt einige resteteile dran.  hier und da will ich noch was neues...
mit dem hinterbau hab ich mich erstmal angefreundet, ersatzteile von banshee sollen aber demnächst kommen.

mir ist beim ersten aufsitzen aufgefallen, dass die kollision im tretlagerbereich scheinbar echt recht unproblematisch ist. mit minimal zugstufe tut sich da gar nix dramatisches, kein knallen oder scheppern.


----------



## NoStyle (20. Januar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Was muss man da fachmännisch erledigt haben?





Ischi schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> 
> Ja, hier ich...Jungfernfahrt bin ich dabei ...das Rune würde ich dann auch gleich noch mitnehmen
> 
> Stimmt wohl, man kann schon alles selber machen beim zusammenbauen, aber gerade Lager und Winkelsteuersatz einpressen ohne ordentliches Werkzeug ist schon fummelig. Da spart man sich gern die Mühe/Ärger und lässt es machen. Der Rest allerdings geht dann relativ schnell von der Hand...


Also bei Banshee, wie auch bei anderen Firmen, muss normalerweise nichts mehr am Rahmen nachbearbeitet werden. Die Zeiten nicht ausgeriebener Sitzrohre, unplaner Steuerrohre oder Tretlager mit Murksgewinde sind eigentlich schon lange vorbei.
Die Kurbelmontage, Gabel und Steuersatz hauptsächlich möchte ich fachmännisch gemacht haben, a) wegen Spezialwerkzeug und b) wegen eventuell nötigen Korrekturen. Alles andere könnte ich selbst, obwohl ich kein Meister im Schaltungseinstellen bin ... 

Ach ja, "Der Freed" fährt ein Prime, nicht Rune ... 


Fone, sieht doch schon prima aus, das Rampant 
Ich hoffe ja sehr dass Dir das Link/Lagerkit doch noch hilft.




Schreiner schrieb:


> Jetzt ist draußen alles schön weiß, da würde sich so ein knallgelbes Rune sicher gut im schnee machen
> Hat schon wer bilder von gelben runes gesehen außer dem einen Ausstellungsrahmen?
> Gibts überm Teich schon gelb?
> Merkt man mirs an, ich freu mich wie schnitzel auf den Hobel.



Schreiiiineeeeeer, mach Dich schon mal naggisch


----------



## Schreiner (20. Januar 2013)

Uaahhh mein fieber ist grad wieder um ein grad gestiegen


----------



## nsc (20. Januar 2013)

Das gelbe Rune schaut verdammt sexy aus


----------



## der freed (20. Januar 2013)

@NoStyle da hast du natürlich recht, allerdings denke ich mir einfach wenn ich einen Rahmen nackt in der Hand habe, dann mache ich das auch gleich! Macht mir keine Umstände und ich bin irgendwo auf der sicheren Seite falls (man kann ja nie wissen) doch mal was nicht so koscher ist  

Bei der Masse hier sollte man fast mal über ein Banshee Treffen nachdenken 

Der nächste DH-Rahmen wird glaube ich auch Legend...ich hab mich einfach etwas in die Marke verliebt


----------



## stefanjansch (21. Januar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


>


 
Sind die schon fertig? Ich bin auch schon in freudiger Erwartung auf meinen Rahmen! Rest der Teile liegt scho bereit!


----------



## NoStyle (21. Januar 2013)

Sieht wohl nach Serien-Rahmen aus. Dieser ist von einem mtbr.com-User ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (21. Januar 2013)

stefanjansch schrieb:


> Sind die schon fertig? Ich bin auch schon in freudiger Erwartung auf meinen Rahmen! Rest der Teile liegt scho bereit!



ja
siehe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10128350&postcount=2522

oder meinst du in neongelb?


----------



## NoStyle (21. Januar 2013)

Es ging um Neon-Gelb für das Rune, welches als Proto viel Anklang fand und nun im zweiten Batch statt Blau angeboten wird. Soweit ich weiss bekommt das Spitfire dann Blau statt Rot. Für definitive Infos ist aber Bernhard (everyday26.de) der richtige Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Child3k (21. Januar 2013)

Nette Bikes 
Aber sagt mal - was gibts denn in Deutschland an empfehlenswerten Händlern, die Banshee führen?


----------



## MindPatterns (21. Januar 2013)

http://everyday26.de
http://mountainlove.de
http://www.dirty-stuff.de/


----------



## Child3k (21. Januar 2013)

Danke - hatte online nur mountainbikes.net gefunden.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Januar 2013)

Direkt über haha (Vertrieb).


----------



## Cam-man (21. Januar 2013)

wie war das eigentlich, verfällt die garantie bei banshee wenn man ein loch für ne reverb stealth bohrt?
oder sind probleme die nicht dadurch auftreten noch von der garantie gedeckt?
ich meine dass da schon jemand gefragt hat?!
wenn das ein schlosser richtig sauber macht sollte das ja auch kein problem sein...


----------



## haha (21. Januar 2013)

Du kannst ein Loch für die Reverb bohren ( lassen ). Die Herstellergarantie wird davon nicht beeinflusst, solange der aufgetretene Defekt nichts mit dem gebohrten Loch zu tun hat, d.h. nicht in dessen Umgebung ist. 
Sollte dennoch ein Riss o.ä. an dieser Stelle auftreten, gibts keine Garantie. Hier greift dann das Crash Replacement.
Am besten aber immer anfragen, bevor man das durchführt, auch um z.B. eine geeignete Position zu finden.


----------



## MindPatterns (21. Januar 2013)

Das ist mal kulant. Das hätte ich so jetzt auch nicht erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ischi (21. Januar 2013)

haha schrieb:


> Du kannst ein Loch für die Reverb bohren ( lassen ). Die Herstellergarantie wird davon nicht beeinflusst, solange der aufgetretene Defekt nichts mit dem gebohrten Loch zu tun hat, d.h. nicht in dessen Umgebung ist.
> Sollte dennoch ein Riss o.ä. an dieser Stelle auftreten, gibts keine Garantie. Hier greift dann das Crash Replacement.
> Am besten aber immer anfragen, bevor man das durchführt, auch um z.B. eine geeignete Position zu finden.



Das gefällt mir sehr und könnte man sich für die Zunkunft glatt mal überlegen. Das irgendwie nervigste Teil am Rad ist zur Zeit dieses blöde Reverbkabel...


----------



## NoStyle (21. Januar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Das ist mal kulant. Das hätte ich so jetzt auch nicht erwartet.


Wenn es sauber ausgeführt wird darf man sich auch die ISCG-Aufnahmen etwas zurecht feilen, um Platz für KeFü und Antrieb zu schaffen, wenn nötig. Ebenfalls in Absprache ohne Garantieverlust ... 
Nur beim Lackieren sind se n´bisschn fimschig ...


----------



## fone (22. Januar 2013)

auch am tretlager darf gefeilt werden


----------



## MindPatterns (22. Januar 2013)

fone schrieb:


> auch am tretlager darf gefeilt werden


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Januar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Es ging um Neon-Gelb für das Rune, welches als Proto viel Anklang fand und nun im zweiten Batch statt Blau angeboten wird. Soweit ich weiss bekommt das Spitfire dann Blau statt Rot. Für definitive Infos ist aber Bernhard (everyday26.de) der richtige Ansprechpartner.



mmh. Mir wurde zwar auch gesagt, dass es das Rune statt blau in Gelb gibt, aber das Spiti statt rot in blau ist mir neu. 
Wenn ich kein Rune mehr kriege jetzt(wenn überhaupt wohl noch schwarz), sondern es erst bei der nächsten Charge im Mai dabei wäre, nehm ich ein Spiti in Rot. Sollte das aber blau sein, wäre es mir fast noch lieber.


----------



## Cam-man (23. Januar 2013)

farbig gibts sicher wieder erst im mai.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (23. Januar 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> is alu poliert eigentlich die 2013er Farbe oder was gibts da so noch?
> 
> darf man fragen, was das Ding kostet?



Ich meine das Ding kostet regulär 625,- Euro und die Farbe ist eher Raw mit Klarlack drüber als poliert.


----------



## NoStyle (23. Januar 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> mmh. Mir wurde zwar auch gesagt, dass es das Rune statt blau in Gelb gibt, aber das Spiti statt rot in blau ist mir neu.
> Wenn ich kein Rune mehr kriege jetzt(wenn überhaupt wohl noch schwarz), sondern es erst bei der nächsten Charge im Mai dabei wäre, nehm ich ein Spiti in Rot. Sollte das aber blau sein, wäre es mir fast noch lieber.


Den Farbwechsel fürs Spitfire habe ich auf mtbr.com irgendwo aufgeschnappt. Ob das alles so stimmt wird Dir haha aka Bernhard sagen können, auch die Lieferzeiten.

Was mir auffällt und überhaupt nicht böse gemeint ist: 
Wenn kein blaues oder gelbes Rune, dann lieber rotes Spitfire, was auch gerne blau sein darf ...
Du kaufst das Bike doch hoffentlich nicht nach Farbe, nur um schneller was zu haben ... ?!?


----------



## Stralov (23. Januar 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/VideoColors-of-Kathmandu-2013.html 
daaaa. der gute mann hat n rune. viel spaß damit!


----------



## NoStyle (24. Januar 2013)

Starkes Rune 650B von User "ptd" von mtbr.com:


----------



## nsc (24. Januar 2013)

Stralov schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/VideoColors-of-Kathmandu-2013.html
> daaaa. der gute mann hat n rune. viel spaß damit!



Klasse Video und.....



NoStyle schrieb:


> Starkes Rune 650B von User "ptd" von mtbr.com:



... tolles Rune. Jetzt weiß ich schonmal wie mein Rune später aussehen wird (bis auf die Schaltung)


----------



## neikless (24. Januar 2013)

xx1 kurbel aber 10 fach hinten ? oder seh ich das falsch ?


----------



## MindPatterns (24. Januar 2013)

<3 

Wie schick! Ach ja, wenn ich nur wüßte, wann der Vertrieb die nächste Lieferung bekommt... das würde das Warten etwas erträglicher machen...


----------



## nsc (24. Januar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> <3
> 
> Wie schick! Ach ja, wenn ich nur wüßte, wann der Vertrieb die nächste Lieferung bekommt... das würde das Warten etwas erträglicher machen...



Ich meine mal Anfang Februar gehört zu haben....


----------



## MindPatterns (24. Januar 2013)

Ja Ende Januar, Anfang Februar. Aber das ist in etwa so, wie wenn Dir Deine Freundin sagt, sie ist im Bad gleich fertig...


----------



## rallleb (24. Januar 2013)

@neikless
XX1 soll mit 10fach Kette funktionieren, 
Laut Info hier im Forum und von sram selber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (24. Januar 2013)

also ich hab die info indirekt über meinen shop vom vertrieb (user haha) anfang mai.
mitte märz wird die nächste charge produziert glaube ich.

es sei denn raw/schwarz haben andere produktionstermine...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Januar 2013)

Stralov schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/VideoColors-of-Kathmandu-2013.html
> daaaa. der gute mann hat n rune. viel spaß damit!



Sehr schick, den Trail würd ich auch gern mal fahren. Keine Anforderung fürs Bike aber flowiger Spaß in schöner Landschaft.

 @_neikless_

Yupp, das funktioniert. Hab mich auch erst kürzlich schlau gelesen. XX1 Kurbel funzt ganz normal mit 10-fach-Kassette. Könnte ich mir für 2014 auch als ersten Schritt zu 11-fach vorstellen (dann muss man nicht alles auf einmal investieren). Bei der XX1 kann man ja easy das Kettenblatt tauschen ohne die Kurbel demontieren zu müssen....

 @_NoStyle_

Black is beautiful...


----------



## NoStyle (24. Januar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ... Yupp, das funktioniert. Hab mich auch erst kürzlich schlau gelesen. XX1 Kurbel funzt ganz normal mit 10-fach-Kassette. Könnte ich mir für 2014 auch als ersten Schritt zu 11-fach vorstellen (dann muss man nicht alles auf einmal investieren). Bei der XX1 kann man ja easy das Kettenblatt tauschen ohne die Kurbel demontieren zu müssen....
> 
> @_NoStyle_
> 
> Black is beautiful...


Stimmt, das habe ich ebenfalls schon gelesen bzw. bei anderen Aufbauten gesehen - funktioniert wohl. Ausserdem ist die XX1 auch kein Preis/Leistungsschnapper, gut wenn einzelne Teile dann doch kombinierbar sind.

Schwarz ist schön, Raw auch. Wobei mir besonders die farbigen Rahmen doch deutlich besser gefallen als gedacht.


----------



## Cam-man (24. Januar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist die XX1 auch kein Preis/Leistungsschnapper, gut wenn einzelne Teile dann doch kombinierbar sind.



das stimmt wohl.
aber man muss sich auch vor augen halten dass x0 nicht wirklich billiger ist 
hab für einen antrieb bei x0 und xx1 einen preisunterschied von 29 ausgerechnet... bei internetpreisen.

x0 mit type2, 11-36er (gibts unter x0 nicht mehr), turbine kurbel und trs+ guide vs. xx1 mit xcx guide.

die xx1 komplettgruppen sind teurer als wenn man es einzeln kauft...


----------



## NoStyle (24. Januar 2013)

Ja gut, wir reden hier von den Piemont-Kirschen auf den Sahnehäubchen der Kettenschaltungsgruppen. XTR komplett ist auch bestimmt nicht billiger, aber soll wohl minim leichter sein.
Naja, für mich ein Traum und Upgrade-Potential irgendwann für die Zukunft ...


----------



## fone (25. Januar 2013)

also... an lenker, leitungen, schaft und reifen will ich noch was machen und für touren brauch ich glaub ich ne laaaaange stütze


----------



## der freed (25. Januar 2013)

Was geht jetzt mit dem Hinterbau? Sieht gut aus, lenker noch schwarz und gut ist!


----------



## san_andreas (25. Januar 2013)

Sehr schönes Bike !


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Januar 2013)

....und Gabel schwarz....


Wie wenig Leitungen so ein 1-fach Bike ohne Vario-Stütze hat. Richtig leer da vorne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZL DZL (25. Januar 2013)

gefällt derbe!


----------



## Schreiner (26. Januar 2013)

Das rampant schaut flink aus, macht sicher laune.

Mein altes fully ist seid gestern weg, jetzt wär platz im keller das rune kann kommen


----------



## slidedown (27. Januar 2013)

fone schrieb:


> also... an lenker, leitungen, schaft und reifen will ich noch was machen und für touren brauch ich glaub ich ne laaaaange stütze



Ach was. Schei$$ auf Farbe; aber bei der VR Nabe  Säg auf jeden Fall den Gabelschaft ab. Ne'n suicide no-hander
first-try würd' ich mich damit nicht trauen 
Und wenn ich mal so frei sein darf, hau das Shimano-Zeugs weg! Schei?? Glaubenskrieg, ich weiss.
Ne Stylo OCT oder Descendant mit X0/X9 RD und X0/X9 Trigger! 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## fone (27. Januar 2013)

laufräder, kurbel, schaltung, Gabel, Lenker war doch alles schon da. Neu sind nur Rahmen, kefü und bremsen.


----------



## Ischi (27. Januar 2013)

Das Rampant sieht richtig gut aus. Leitungen noch kürzen und Gabelschaft ab, dann ist es richtig spitze 

Das Rune von der Vorseite ist auch bombe. Gut zu wissen, dass die XX1 Kurbel auch mit 10-fach  funktioniert. Ich habe gerade mal geschaut, so exorbitant teuer ist die Kurbel gar nicht (210 ohne Innenlager mit 32 KB). Wäre gut zu wissen, ob das Kettenblatt auch 10fach Ketten einigermaßen festhält...


----------



## neikless (27. Januar 2013)

ich wÃ¼rde eine Gruppe kaufen wenn mir wer 200â¬ gibt kann er die Kurbel haben PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (28. Januar 2013)

der freed schrieb:


> Was geht jetzt mit dem Hinterbau? Sieht gut aus, lenker noch schwarz und gut ist!


achso.
naja, die wippen sind halt nicht ganz symmetrisch, banshee sagt tatsächlich das liegt innerhalb der toleranz. ich glaub auch nicht, dass die abweichungen was ausmachen, die konstruktion da hinten ist schon sehr steif. ich kann gut damit leben. erste kurze testfahrten haben keinerlei auffälligkeiten ergeben.

ich warte noch auf die ersatzwippe(n) von banshee, erwarte aber in der hinsicht keine veränderung.


----------



## MindPatterns (28. Januar 2013)

es geht mit großenSchritten auf Ende Januar/Anfang Februar zu  Hat schon jemand was von seinem Händler seines Vertrauens bzgl. Liefertermin gehört?


----------



## trailterror (28. Januar 2013)

@Ischi

Ja die kombi kompatibilität mit ner normalen 10 fach kassette hinten ist interessent; aber ists nicht die xx1 kassette die das ganze so schmackhaft macht?
Für 1x10 brauch ich doch keinne xx1 kurbel....


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2013)

Genau, finde das so auch nicht gerade sinnvoll.


----------



## NoStyle (28. Januar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> ... aber ists nicht die xx1 kassette die das ganze so schmackhaft macht?
> Für 1x10 brauch ich doch keine xx1 kurbel....


Das sehe ich auch so. Einziger Vorteil bei 1x10 mit XX1-Kurbel/Kettenblatt ist möglicherweise der Verzicht auf ne KeFü in Kombination mit Type 2 Schaltwerk.

Fones Rampant braucht bestenfalls einen kürzeren Gabelschaft und sauberer verlegte Leitungen, dann ist das doch tippi-toppi!


----------



## trailterror (28. Januar 2013)

Der verzicht der kefü könnt ein vorteil sein. Daran hab ich jetzt nicht gedacht...

Bliebe die frage: mit welcher kette?


----------



## NoStyle (28. Januar 2013)

Keine genaue Ahnung, aber ich glaube mit 10-fach-Kette. So zumindest scheint PTD es mit seinen schwarzen 650B-Rune gemacht zu haben. 
Im wesentlichen geht es doch vorne um die XX1 Kettenblätter, noch nicht mal die Kurbel, welche durch die längeren Zähne die Kette besser führen und eine KeFü verzichtbar machen, denke ich ... zumindest ein Vorteil bei 1x10 plus Type 2 oder Shadow +.

Hier sein Statement von mtbr.com/Banshee:
_"You can run the XX1 cranks on 10spd as long as you're using a clutch derailleur.
No need to run XX1 shifter/rear derailleur/cassette.

I think the XX1 spider is compatible with as XO? I've read XX1 are the same cranks as XO, just different spider and chainring? So if you had XO cranks, just need XX1 spider/chainring and clutch derailleur.

Anyway, I've tried it out on my Rune (XX1 cranks and shadow+) because I couldn't believe it works, and hey-presto, no dropped chains!"_


----------



## trailterror (28. Januar 2013)




----------



## NoStyle (28. Januar 2013)

Bleibt die Frage für wen 1x10 sinnvoll ist - diese Übersetzungsbandbreite funktioniert nicht für jeden überall zufriedenstellend, selbst mit reichlich Schenkelschmalz. Dann lieber 1x11m mit Segen des Finanzministeriums ...
Ich bleibe "notgedrungen" zunächst bei 2x9, mit Option auf 2x10 irgendwann in der Zukunft ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Januar 2013)

XX1 Kurbel ist sehr leicht, hat den Vorteil des schnell zu wechselnden Kettenblattes, Kette hält besser und es besteht jederzeit Wechsel-Option auf Full XX1.

Zusammen mit dem Leonardi "General Lee" 25-40T Kassettenteil hat man damit schon ne verdammt gute 1-fach Lösung am Start - auch für etwas schmächtigere Waden.

http://www.i-mtb.com/leonardi-factory-40t-general-lee-test/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (28. Januar 2013)

Guter Link 
Mit einer Custom-Kassette kann man die Übersetzungsbreite natürlich erhöhen und die größeren/höheren Zähne einer XX1 (Kettenblatt) dürften schon zweifelsfreie Vorteile haben.
Irgendwie interessant was sich bei Kettenschaltung gerade tut ...


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Januar 2013)

ach bin ich froh das ich da mit 1x14 so raus bin


----------



## Ischi (28. Januar 2013)

Natürlich ist 1x10 (11) fach immer ein Kompromiss. 1x10 beschränkt in der Übersetzung, 1x11 ist teuer und man bekommt ein in meinen Augen ein recht langes Schaltwerk (sieht zumindest lang aus) dazu.

Man muss halt immer wissen was man will, aber ich denke eine XX1 Kurbel mit einem 28/30er Kettenblatt und 10fach Kassette könnte für viele eine recht günstige 1-fach Lösung sein, die viel bergauf fahren und es bergab so steil ist, dass man nicht mehr treten muss (Alpen,...)

Aber wie überall, jeder muss Wissen was er braucht, der eine kommt ohne 20-36 Übersetzung keinen Berg hoch, der andere hätte am liebsten eine 48-11 Übersetzung um überhaupt vorwärts zu kommen (Überspitzt gesagt). Da ist man mit 1xirgendwas immer falsch beraten...

Ich komme bisher mit max 32-36 gut zurecht, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass ein 30er oder 31 Kettenblatt den ein oder anderen Oberschenkelbrannt sparen könnte 

Wie immer gilt, die Schenkel wachsen mit ihren Aufgaben und Trails sind zum bergab fahren gedacht


----------



## El Papa (28. Januar 2013)

@ böser Wolf,
und wenn die XX1-Kurbel jetzt noch mit der Rohloff funktioniert, sind das nochmal ein paar Gramm weniger auf der Waage. Ich schau mal wann der Bausparvertrag fällig ist...


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. Januar 2013)

Ja, genau so isses. Kommt halt drauf an was man will. Ich trete extrem gerne bergauf und versuche möglichst viel fahrend zu bewältigen. 22/32 reicht mir aber trotzdem fast immer. Irgendwann werde ich 1x11 fahren, wenn das einmal leistbar wird.


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Januar 2013)

update am spitfire
ich bin  letztes jahr nur mit dem rohloffspanner hinten und bash vorne 
gefahren   
und die kette ist nur einmal gefallen

mal schaun  

jetzt  32x15  + roox rollercoaster +bash 
evt hintennoch etwas aus kunstoff  wie bei den motocrossern
damit die kette nicht daneben geht


----------



## Cam-man (28. Januar 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ja, genau so isses. Kommt halt drauf an was man will. Ich trete extrem gerne bergauf und versuche möglichst viel fahrend zu bewältigen. 22/32 reicht mir aber trotzdem fast immer. Irgendwann werde ich 1x11 fahren, wenn das einmal leistbar wird.



wie schon vorher gesagt, das (für enduros) einzige sinnvolle 1x10 setup bei sram (also 11-36) ist mit der X0 kassette, die auch schon 250 kostet... da ist nicht mehr viel um
ziemlich schade eigentlich, aber die wissen halt wie sies machen...

und von so hinterhoflösungen würde ich irgendwie immer die finger lassen, gerade beim antrieb nervt alles was nicht perfekt läuft gewaltig. würde auch nie eine selbstgebaute kettenführungen fahren, nachdem eine schlechte führung eine woche in leogang versaut hat 

bleibt im moment also nur 2x10 und shimano als möglichkeit, wobei shimano ja noch nichtmal von der 1x10 idee überzeugt zu sein scheint, ausser im DH.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Januar 2013)

Es gibt einen ganz interessanten Thread zum Thema XX1 und Alternativen. Ich werd da am Ball bleiben und mir das ansehen.
Für meinen Einsatzzweck könnte es prima passen.

Und wenn ich mir so ansehe was eine Rohloff Nabe kostet, dann muss ich hin und wieder doch den Kopf schütteln wenn es um die ach so teure XX1 geht...mein Gott, ich hör mich schon an wie ein XX1-Fanboy...aber grundsätzlich find ich das Ding auch gut....

Und wech....


----------



## trailterror (28. Januar 2013)

Ich befürchte eben auch, dass 1x10 auch mit ner 11-36 kassette mir nicht ausreicht;
XX1 würd passen....aber solang es für meine acros nabe kein adapter gibt, lass ich wohl die finger davon...da ist mir der aufwand an umbau/kosten einfach zu gross...

Damit es hier nicht zu sehr offtopic wird, hier für alle, den von kalkhoff, angesprochenen link:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=601751


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ischi (28. Januar 2013)

Für jeden der sich ernsthaft für 1-fach interessiert, rechnet euch einfach aus, welche Übersetzungen ihr dann hättet und was das auf euren jetzigen Antrieb umgerecht ungefähr für Gänge bedeutet. Und dann probiert es einfach aus. Und selbst wenn ihr es von Anfang an nicht schafft, lasst nach und nach immer mehr kleinere Gänge weg...
Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit hätte ich nie gedacht, dass ich mit 32-36 überhaupt einen Berg hoch komme...mittlwerweile geht das relativ gut...klar, ein kleiner Hang zum selbst quälen gehört schon dazu


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Januar 2013)

http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#KB=28&...28,32,36&GT2=DERS&UF2=2160&TF=90&UF=2160&SL=2


----------



## NoStyle (29. Januar 2013)

Schöne Spitfire-Trailfräse in 650B, von User "Dlongb13", Banshee/mtbr.com:







Ein paar Statements, passen auch teilweise zur Antriebs-Diskussion:
_"I went out and rode some big ole mountains and climbed some gnarly stuff this year so I really welcomed the granny ring after an hour of straight climbing. For my local trails I think 1x is perfectly fine. 
I am running the Race Face SixC cranks, which are 2x capable, but obviously I am running them with a single ring. And yes, you want the S3 type front derailleur. I am running the S3 XCX guide.
Also did some part swapping tonight and came out with some good results.
For starters, 650b wheels fit with ease on the 26 inch dropouts. I ended up putting the 34 on the front and with it lowered to 150. It feels much more like the trail bike I was looking for. Also put on the CCDB Air. I have been running one of these since they came out and I just love it, so seeing how it feels on this rig.
With this set up is is 29lb 14oz. Have some Enve 650b wheels coming in to shave some weight."
... I am running the 2.25 in the rear. I can fit a finger in between every space except for the middle one, but there is still 7mm or so of clearance. Plenty. I have seen clearance this tight on AM bikes with 2.4 or 2.5 26 in tires. There is still an inch or more of clearance at bottom out too ..._

Gefällt mir. 
Interessant das 2.25er 650Bs in die 26er Dropouts passen, mit 7 mm Reifenfreiheit - geile Sache Banshee. Werd ich wohl auch so machen. Meins hätte dann auch nen schwarzen Sattel und ne weisse Gabel, flacherer LW und ein wenig weniger Spacer ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. Januar 2013)

@NoStyle

Hattest Du nicht die 650B Dropouts gleich mitgeordert?
7mm ist bei Matschepampe/Laub nicht gerade viel Freiheit...ich hab z.B. aktuell wenigstens 2cm Platz.


----------



## NoStyle (29. Januar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> 
> Hattest Du nicht die 650B Dropouts gleich mitgeordert?
> 7mm ist bei Matschepampe/Laub nicht gerade viel Freiheit...ich hab z.B. aktuell wenigstens 2cm Platz.


Ja, habe ich. 
Möchte vorläufig zweigleisig fahren, d.h. mein alter robuster 26er LRS mit Highroller II fürs Grobe. Der neue 650B-LRS ist recht leicht und kommt mit 2.25er Hans Dampf, später vielleicht 2.25er Onza Ibex FR und dient mir für Tagestouren. In diesem Fall hätte ich den Vorteil leichter Reifen und sub 43 cm Kettenstreben bei 650B mit 26er-Dropouts. -1 oder -1,5 Angleset rein und fertig ist der Trail-Schrubber mit Pervers-Geo.
Meine Gabel ist auch nicht 650B-spezifisch, bietet aber genug Reifenfreiheit für halbwegs Ok-Wetterbedingungen. Auf eine LRS-Größe festlegen kann ich mich irgendwann immer noch und wenn es zu eng wird bau ich eben die 650Ber-Dropouts ran ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. Januar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich.
> Möchte vorläufig zweigleisig fahren, d.h. mein alter robuster 26er LRS mit Highroller II fürs Grobe. Der neue 650B-LRS ist recht leicht und kommt mit 2.25er Hans Dampf, später vielleicht 2.25er Onza Ibex FR und dient mir für Tagestouren. In diesem Fall hätte ich den Vorteil leichter Reifen und sub 43 cm Kettenstreben bei 650B mit 26er-Dropouts. -1 oder -1,5 Angleset rein und fertig ist der Trail-Schrubber mit Pervers-Geo.
> Meine Gabel ist auch nicht 650B-spezifisch, bietet aber genug Reifenfreiheit für halbwegs Ok-Wetterbedingungen. Auf eine LRS-Größe festlegen kann ich mich irgendwann immer noch und wenn es zu eng wird bau ich eben die 650Ber-Dropouts ran ...



Is das DropOut tauschen denn ein Akt? Sind doch nur 2 Schrauben auf jeder Seite, oder? Da kannst Du doch je nach Tour mit dem LRS auch die Dropouts kurz mittauschen. Außerdem wirst Du ja vermutlich seltener richtig grobes fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube das hier wurde auch noch nicht gepostet, von VitalMTB für alle *Legend*-Freaks:

http://www.vitalmtb.com/community/Villas,20276/setup,20068


----------



## NoStyle (29. Januar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Is das DropOut tauschen denn ein Akt? Sind doch nur 2 Schrauben auf jeder Seite, oder? Da kannst Du doch je nach Tour mit dem LRS auch die Dropouts kurz mittauschen. Außerdem wirst Du ja vermutlich seltener richtig grobes fahren.


Nein, es sind tatsächlich nur 4 Schrauben lösen, also kein Akt. Viel richtig grobes fahren mache ich ja auch schon länger nicht mehr.
Bezüglich der LRS-Größe weiss ich noch nicht wohin die Reise geht - der Gedanke von 650B mit gewohnt wendiger 26er Geometrie ist halt sehr reizvoll. Langfristig kommt ein LRS weg. Und Du kennst die Trails doch auch - ich bin Tourenfahrer und für die uns bekannten Trails braucht man seltener dicke DH-Schluffen. Sollte es mit der Reifenfreiheit passen habe ich dann lieber die kürzeren knackigeren Kettenstreben - that´s it. 

PS: Knaller Legend!


----------



## Bierliebhaber (29. Januar 2013)

umbau am legend ist schon im gange, nur die farbwahl ist nicht so leicht wie gedacht. ob man neon nach nem jahr noch sehen kann oder will? leuchtgrün, ein orange oder gelb stehen einer schwarzen eloxalschicht gegenüber. so sah es vorher aus





und das rampant, werd wohl nichts außer die reifen ändern, läuft einfach




bilder sind schon älter, aufbau aber immer noch gleich...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. Januar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Nein, es sind tatsächlich nur 4 Schrauben lösen, also kein Akt. Viel richtig grobes fahren mache ich ja auch schon länger nicht mehr.
> Bezüglich der LRS-Größe weiss ich noch nicht wohin die Reise geht - der Gedanke von 650B mit gewohnt wendiger 26er Geometrie ist halt sehr reizvoll. Langfristig kommt ein LRS weg. Und Du kennst die Trails doch auch - ich bin Tourenfahrer und für die uns bekannten Trails braucht man seltener dicke DH-Schluffen. Sollte es mit der Reifenfreiheit passen habe ich dann lieber die kürzeren knackigeren Kettenstreben - that´s it.
> 
> PS: Knaller Legend!




Jaja, ich kenne unsere Trails und würde bereits diese nicht als klassische Tour betrachten. Ansonsten warst Du ja die letzten paar male nicht mehr mit, wo wir auch ein paar mal zum Springen gekommen sind....da geht noch was in 2013...würde den LRS also nicht zu schnell beiseite legen...


----------



## NoStyle (29. Januar 2013)

Der 26er LRS bleibt ja auch erstmal. 
Der 650B wäre, mit adäquater Bereifung, auch für heftigeres zu gebrauchen, konnte mich lange und ausführlich genug beraten lassen. 
Habe demnächst, bis auf Federwegsverstellung, viele Möglichkeiten - Fahrwerk, Geo, LRS etc. ... das möchte alles entdeckt und gechecked werden!

@ styleroyal:
Ich möchte nicht von mir auf andere schliessen, aber gingen "knallig" oder "bunt" irgendwann über ...


----------



## El Papa (29. Januar 2013)

@kalkhoffpink: Preis der Rohloff? Wartungskosten? Meine ist nun 13,7 Jahre alt und im 4. Rahmen. Also bereits schon lange abgeschrieben. Durch das etwas höhere Gewicht schaue ich aber eben immer wo ich noch was einsparen kann.


----------



## böser_wolf (30. Januar 2013)

seh ich genauso 
meine ist so um die 10jahre und im xten rahmen 
ausser öl(jedes jahr) und ritzelwechsel(kann mann umdrehen) kein ding 
und das obwohl ich seit jahren mit 32/15 rumfahr was immer "verboten" war


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Januar 2013)

Ich hab den Vergleich jetzt nicht verstanden...ich soll also keine XX1 und lieber Rohloff fahren, weil ich ggf. bei XX1 alle 3 Jahre das Kettenblatt für 70 Euro oder die Kette für 40 Euro ersetzen muss?

Das mache ich persönlich lieber als die Vorstellung mit dem Zusatzgewicht am HR auskommen zumüssen. Aber das wurde ja bereits ausgiebig in anderen Threads diskutiert.

Ich wollte nur sagen, dass der Vergleich hinkt. Ich fahre ja auch keinen 2kg DH Vorderreifen nur weil ich durch meinen 800g Reifen 3x im Jahr nen neuen Schlauch brauche...??


----------



## böser_wolf (30. Januar 2013)

jeder wie er mag 


ich zb hab die xx1 jetzt schon oft gesehn und kann mich an das 42 ritzel nicht gewöhnen 

bei uns in sw fahren die ja schon lang damit rum 
wurde ja hier entwickelt


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Januar 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> jeder wie er mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (30. Januar 2013)

Vorhin kam noch ne ZweiG Kefü für mein Rune bei mir an, jetzt ist wirklich alles da bis auf die Kleinigkeit Rahmen 

 @haha, wie schauts aus, die gelben schon im Anflug ?

Chris


----------



## MindPatterns (30. Januar 2013)

Ich würd an dem Rune V2 gerne dreifach vorne fahren, bin mir allerdings unsicher wegen dem Unwerfer. Habe einen Shimano FD-M980 hier. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob deran das Rune passen wird?


----------



## nsc (30. Januar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Ich würd an dem Rune V2 gerne dreifach vorne fahren, bin mir allerdings unsicher wegen dem Unwerfer. Habe einen Shimano FD-M980 hier. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob deran das Rune passen wird?



Am Rune musst du einen Umwerfer mit Direct Mount fahren, da es keine Möglichkeit gibt die Schelle am Sitzrohr zu befestigen.

Von SRAM sollten alle Umwerfer mit S3-Standard passen, von Shimano die Umwerfer mit E-Type (außer der SLX-Umwerfer, siehe auch hier).

(Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege)


----------



## MindPatterns (30. Januar 2013)

Danke, war auch zwischenzeitlich auf mtbr und hab mich da im banshee Forum mal umgeschaut. Scheint so, als sei der S3 der einzig von Banshee empfohlene Umwerfer zur Zeit, aber ich hak da nochmal nach.


----------



## nsc (30. Januar 2013)

Ich werd an meinem Rune den Shimano XT Umwerfer E-Type FD-M785 verbauen, der sollte passen. Das sagt die offizielle Banshee-Seite dazu:




> The Rune like all the KS link bikes can accommodate 2x10 and 3x10  setups. Using only a low direct front derailluer and either a SRAM S3 or  a Shimano 2012 and later E type with the BB shell plate removed will  work. Their are two cable stop positions... the middle is for SRAM and  the outside driveside position is for Shimano


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. Januar 2013)

Ja, der aktuelle xt passt. Den fahre ich auch. 

Wichtig:
Nicht zu tief montieren (der schwarze Teil vom KS Link touchiert den Umwerfer sonst, wenn der Hinterbau sehr weit einfedert. 
So nahe wie möglich nach innen und dann die Anschlagschraube sehr exakt einstellen und ggf. sichern. Bei mir passt zwischen Umwerferblech und Hinterbau gerade ein dünnes Blatt Papier. Es geht sich aber aus.


----------



## NoStyle (30. Januar 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Am Rune musst du einen Umwerfer mit Direct Mount fahren, da es keine Möglichkeit gibt die Schelle am Sitzrohr zu befestigen.
> 
> Von SRAM sollten alle Umwerfer mit S3-Standard passen, von Shimano die Umwerfer mit E-Type (außer der SLX-Umwerfer, siehe auch hier).
> 
> (Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege)


So ist das! Alle SRAM S3 Low-Direct-Mounts passen, sowie Shimano XT/XTR E-Types.
Wobei ich GrazerTourers Montage-Problematik nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann bzw. nicht weiss ob Shimano E-Types bezüglich der Höhe änderbar sind?!? Sind die Umlenkbleche so groß?
Ich habe mich am Ende für einen SRAM X0 entschieden. Die bauen sehr kompakt und da ist reichlich Platz nach allen Seiten und Höhen ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (31. Januar 2013)

@NoStyle
"Problem" ist es ja keines.  man muss einfach den Hinterbau einmal ordentlich durch bewegen und schauen, ob alles passt (mache ich ja auch für die Kettenlänge und die Bowden/Bremsen so). 

Der Umwerfer (zumindest 2 fach) hat Langlöcher und kann dadurch in der Höhe um ein paar Millimeter angepasst werden. 

http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/images/product_images/popup_images/14470.jpg

Funktoniert bei mir einwandfrei!


----------



## Frog (31. Januar 2013)

Ich habe den X0 Sram S3 (2x10fach) in 22-36 genommen.
Den Rest der Schaltung ist  2x 9fach.

-  XTR Schalthebel (9-fach)
- XT Kurbel mit silberen 22er Truvativ und 36er T.A. SPÉCIALITÉS
- XT Kassette (11-34)
- Saint Schaltwerk.
- XT Kette

mit dem Umwerfer hatte ich Probleme! Am Anfang habe ich auf der Antriebsseite beim montieren des XT Tretlagers nur einen Plastikring unter gelegt. Der Umwerfer hat nicht richtig auf`s kleine Kettenblatt geschaltet. Er war praktisch am "Ende". Danach habe ich einen 2ten Plastikring  unters Tretlager montiert und so konnte der SRAm Umwerfer eingestellt werden. Perfekt!

Danach habe ich mir eine mrp 2x Kettenführung gekauft......dachte ich müßte dem moderen Trend folgen (also ohne Bashguard).....hat aber nicht funktioniert. Beim Rückwärts treten ist die Kette hoch geschoben.

Jetzt wiedr das alte bewährte: Rockring mit Stinger....Bis jetzt OK. Bin aber noch nicht gefahren.

Der Abstand im "stehen" , also unbelastetes Bike, zwischen Kette und Schwinge/Strebe ist schon sehr knappe. Deshalb habe ich die Führungsrolle auch recht weit nach unten gesetzt. Das muss ich noch beobachten.
Wenn alles nicht richtig funktioniert, muss halt 10 fach her und dann das Shimano Plus Schaltwerk ran!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nsc (31. Januar 2013)

@GrazerTourer: Danke für die Info, werd ich beim Zusammenbau drauf achten!

Ich hätte mal ne Frage: Bin mir bei der Reifenwahl für mein Rune nicht sicher was ich nehmen soll, hatte mir bis jetzt den Schwalbe Fat Albert ausgesucht. Einsatzzweck ist Enduro und hier und da mal in den Bikepark. Passt der Fat Albert da oder gibt es bessere Alternativen. Der Reifen kommt an eine Stans ZTR Flow Ex und sollte tubeless sein...


----------



## GrazerTourer (31. Januar 2013)

Klar kann der Fat Albert funktionieren, meiner wäre es aber weniger. Ich würde hinten den High roller 2 Exo nehmen. Der fährt sich mMn sehr gutmütig und im Grenzbereich kontrollierbar. Er wiegt halt nicht wenig (etwas über 900g) Vorne, Hm, schwer zu sagen. Da fahre ich immer recht schwere Reifen und mag keinen Tip geben. 

Aber warum nicht einfach mit dem FA probieren? Wenn er dir gefällt, hast du ordentlich Gewicht gespart. Leichte Reifen fahren sich immer toll, wenn man Grip, Dämpfung und Pannensicherheit nicht zwingend braucht, bzw überbewertet.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (31. Januar 2013)

Gibt es nicht von banshee Seite ein paar Empfehlungen für funktionierende Kombinationen aus Umwerfer, KeFü etc.
Wundere mich, dass hier so fleißig experimentiert wird, wenn es doch offensichtlich funktionierende Lösungen gibt??? Oder ist das nur der Spieltrieb der Mitglieder?


----------



## NoStyle (31. Januar 2013)

Natürlich gibt es Empfehlungen: SRAM S3 

Mal ernsthaft: Es gibt reichlich verschiedene Standards - sinnig oder unsinnig, aber bei Umwerfern läuft das total aus dem Ruder - High Clamp, Low Clamp, High Directmount, Low Directmount mit S1, S2 und S3, E-Type Tretlagerbefestigung, Zug von oben, unten oder beides ... dazu noch Anpassung an die unterschiedlichen Kettenblatt-Kombinationen ... hab ich was vergessen ?!? Da muss man schon vor drücken des "Buy-Buttons" zwangsläufig Spieltrieb entwickeln. Von der Montage ganz zu schweigen ... habe echt noch nie soviel Desktop-Mountainbiking betreiben müssen - für nen Umwerfer ... ! 

Mal schauen - nächsten Dienstag wird Aufgebaut und ich bin gespannt ob ich Frogs Probleme teilen darf. So montiert ist alles erstmal töfte ...


----------



## gmk (31. Januar 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> - ...
> ...



bei einem 73mm tretlager brauchst du auch nur einen spacer
siehe
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...03/SI-0062A-003-GER_v1_m56577569830680378.pdf

den umwerfer würde ich mit der richtigen zugspannung und den 2 anschlagschrauben einstellen




98trialbiker schrieb:


> Hi,
> Montiere die XT Kurbel  *bei einer Gehäusebreite von 73 mm ohne Spacer.*
> Anschließend überprüfe mal die Kettenlinie diese sollte 50 mm sein.
> Falls diese dann nicht stimmen sollte, ganz Du erkennen welchen Spacer Du noch montieren muss.
> Anleitungen dafür bekommst Du im Innenlager-Workshop



*?*


 @NoStyle:

ja, ja die technik


----------



## der freed (31. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre am Prime auch den X9 S3 Umwerfer in Verbindung mit der E.13 TRS+ 2-Fach Führung...
Die Kompo funktioniert allerdings auch nicht so recht, der Umwerfer benötigt Linsenkopfschrauben, welche dann gegen den Käfig der KeFü drücken, was zur folge hat das die Führung nach außen gedrückt wird und somit der Käfig gegen die Kette drückt...musste daraufhin auch etwas Material wegnehmen, und habe beim Tretlager noch zusätzlich zu dem Ring von Shimano noch einen weiter 1mm Spacer Verbaut...nun passt alles! 
War aber eben schon auch etwas "nervig" und vor allem zeitaufwendig.
cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (31. Januar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es Empfehlungen: SRAM S3
> 
> Mal ernsthaft: Es gibt reichlich verschiedene Standards - sinnig oder unsinnig, aber bei Umwerfern läuft das total aus dem Ruder - High Clamp, Low Clamp, High Directmount, Low Directmount mit S1, S2 und S3, E-Type Tretlagerbefestigung, Zug von oben, unten oder beides ... dazu noch Anpassung an die unterschiedlichen Kettenblatt-Kombinationen ... hab ich was vergessen ?!? Da muss man schon vor drücken des "Buy-Buttons" zwangsläufig Spieltrieb entwickeln. Von der Montage ganz zu schweigen ... habe echt noch nie soviel Desktop-Mountainbiking betreiben müssen - für nen Umwerfer ... !
> 
> Mal schauen - nächsten Dienstag wird Aufgebaut und ich bin gespannt ob ich Frogs Probleme teilen darf. So montiert ist alles erstmal töfte ...




Das liegt aber doch nur daran, weil es für jede "Marke" Fanboys gibt.
Wenn jeder einfach den SRAM S3 blabla fahren würde wär ja alles gut. Aber nein, einer "muss" natürlich Shimano haben und ein anderer "muss" natürlich E-type probieren...usw...

Dann viel Spaß beim Spielen....


----------



## NoStyle (31. Januar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Das liegt aber doch nur daran, weil es für jede "Marke" Fanboys gibt.
> Wenn jeder einfach den SRAM S3 blabla fahren würde wär ja alles gut. Aber nein, einer "muss" natürlich Shimano haben und ein anderer "muss" natürlich E-type probieren...usw...
> 
> Dann viel Spaß beim Spielen....


Uii, da habe ich mich wohl nicht präzise genug ausgedrückt - die "Empfehlung" laut Banshee ist: Low Direct Mount S3. 

Das von Keith SRAM präferiert wird liegt vermutlich an deren kompakterer Bauweise. Für Ihn als Konstrukteur wahrscheinlich nicht unerheblich. Er müsste theoretisch alle möglichen Standards auf Kompabilität der verschiedenen Zubehörhersteller checken und das beim Rahmendesign berücksichtigen - das ist sicher gar nicht so einfach ...

Die "Marken-Fanboys" sind wohl eher die Endverbraucher. Naja - schauen wir mal ob sich meine "Fahnenflucht" zu SRAM beim Umwerfer bezahlt macht ... und das Spielen auf "mal dranschrauben, fix einstellen -> funzt supi" hinausläuft


----------



## Frog (31. Januar 2013)

gmk schrieb:


> bei einem 73mm tretlager brauchst du auch nur einen spacer
> siehe
> http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...03/SI-0062A-003-GER_v1_m56577569830680378.pdf
> 
> ...





xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cam-man (31. Januar 2013)

zur reifenwahl:
ich bin super zufrieden mit meiner Minion front / Larsen TT kombo für alles was nicht zu matschig ist.
sind auch die meisten maxxis-endurofahrer so unterwegs.
sind halt beide super leicht (falt 2,35" 700g/600g)
lohnt sich bestimmt auch den highroller II mal auszuprobieren, kann mir aber denken dass das für den alltag und die hometrails fast overkill ist... und so schwer 
der ardent rollt auch super, und in 2,25" (ist beim ardent breiter als 2,35" beim minion) auch verdammt leicht

allgemein aber eine ziemliche wissenschaft, gemischt mit fanboystempeln


----------



## kalkhoffpink (31. Januar 2013)

Ich kann zumindest berichten, dass bei der letzten Eis-Ausfahrt mein Mitfahrer mit Minion VR und Ardent HR 2x auf der Nase gelegen ist, während meine "Popel"- Mountain King II mich nicht im Stich gelassen haben. Evtl. leicht unterschiedliche Linienwahl und Fahrkönnen mal aussen vor...


----------



## Cam-man (31. Januar 2013)

hat glaub nichts zu sagen 
mir ist 2 mal in 5 jahren auf dem minion das VR weggerutscht: einmal mit frischem reifen auf teer (grad noch gefangen) und einmal auf einem fliesenbruchstück von irgendnem bescheuerten müllentsorger mitten auf nem forstweg. das endete im krankenhaus.
aber dem reifen geb ich keine schuld...

aber gut, jetzt will ich mal langsam ein paar gelbe runes und spitfires sehen!


----------



## warpax (31. Januar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> "Popel"- Mountain King II



Ich fahr am Spitty die Schippe drauf, die Rubber Queen. Am Spitty nur den 2.2, aber am Enduro die 2.4. Ist in Black Chili ein absoluter Sahnereifen, der auch einiges länger hält als der fatale Bert. Zum Vergleich mit Maxxis kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## MindPatterns (1. Februar 2013)

Alter Schwede, den 3-Fach hab ich jetzt hier liegen und das paßt ohne Bastelei nicht. Hat der 2-Fach von Schimano mehr Platz? Also baut der garantiert schmaler? Auf Biegen und Brechen könnte ich den dreifach montiert bekommen, aber da ist mir echt zu wenig Luft...



GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ja, der aktuelle xt passt. Den fahre ich auch.
> 
> Wichtig:
> Nicht zu tief montieren (der schwarze Teil vom KS Link touchiert den Umwerfer sonst, wenn der Hinterbau sehr weit einfedert.
> So nahe wie möglich nach innen und dann die Anschlagschraube sehr exakt einstellen und ggf. sichern. Bei mir passt zwischen Umwerferblech und Hinterbau gerade ein dünnes Blatt Papier. Es geht sich aber aus.


----------



## TeutB (1. Februar 2013)

Vor zehn Minuten fertig geworden  !
Das letzte Teil war natürlich der Umwerfer... aber nach zwei falschen Lieferungen war die Montage nun aber kein Problem (x0 S3 bottom pull 38T). Morgen werden noch ein paar anständige Fotos gemacht und dann wirds endlich eingesaut


----------



## der freed (2. Februar 2013)

Vor den Fotos bitte Leitungen kürzen! Gib mir mal ein Gewicht, hätte gerne ein Vergleich?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralov (2. Februar 2013)

Nettes Teil TeutB! Nur die Griffe sind n Fehlgriff, meiner Meinung nach.  Aber viel Spaß mit dem Ding wünsch ich.

N kleiner Bericht aus den UK. Mit n paar hübschen Fotos von nem Schwarzen Rune.
http://dirt.mpora.com/fresh-produce-news/first-look-banshee-rune-v2.html


----------



## Astaroth (2. Februar 2013)

@TeutB, bitte andere Griffe montieren


----------



## MindPatterns (2. Februar 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Streben hinten an der Schwinge massives Aluminium sind, oder sind diese auch hohlgeschmiedet" (falls es sowas gibt)? Ich meine die Streben, die parallel zum Seitzrohr verlaufen...


----------



## TeutB (2. Februar 2013)

@Astaroth, @Stralov: mit schwarzen Griffen war es mir zu brav. aber es sind ja verschleissteile... @der freed: zum Gewicht kann ich in Ermangelung einer Waage noch nichts genaues sagen, die Liste der mit Küchengewaage gewogenen Teile endet ohne Dichtmilch und Pedale bei 14,05 kg


----------



## Stralov (2. Februar 2013)

muss ja nich immer schwarz sein, aber orange hätts auch getan ^^ ...egal. farbe is prinzipiell nich schlecht und ich mein, jeder wie er mag.


----------



## böser_wolf (2. Februar 2013)

so
update 
manitou,crank bros


----------



## NoStyle (2. Februar 2013)

Abschiedsfotos und letzte Ausfahrt. 
Bin so unheimlich traurig dass ich mein heiss geliebtes Wildcard nicht behalten kann, aber zwei Bikes sind für mich leider nicht machbar. Aber schön war die Zeit allemale - es war mein bestes Bike bislang und fünf Jahre lang ein treuer und zuverlässiger Gefährte.


----------



## Stralov (2. Februar 2013)

Bye bye, Baby! Kann deinen Schmerz nachvollziehn.  Schön isses immernoch, keine Frage!


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Februar 2013)

vorerst  fertig





neue Dichtungen + Buchsen für die Gabel gabs auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (2. Februar 2013)

Sehr geil!!!


----------



## Ischi (2. Februar 2013)

Hach Toddy, nimms nicht so schwer, ich denke das Spitfire wird dich mehr als entschädigen  Aber verstehen kann ichs, geile Kiste , die ich dir ja auch nur schwer wiedergeben konnte 
Ich hoffe du hattest nochmal ordentlichen Spaß beim "letzten Mal"...


----------



## martinfueloep (2. Februar 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> vorerst  fertig



Feines Legend!

Das Bild macht die Wartezeit, bis ich meines endlich wieder fahren kann, nicht süßer...Dreckswinter!


----------



## Stralov (3. Februar 2013)

Das Legend kommt ma richtig dick! Sehr schick. Und die Gabel schaut einfach edel aus.


----------



## The Great (3. Februar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Abschiedsfotos und letzte Ausfahrt.
> Bin so unheimlich traurig dass ich mein heiss geliebtes Wildcard nicht behalten kann, aber zwei Bikes sind für mich leider nicht machbar. Aber schön war die Zeit allemale - es war mein bestes Bike bislang und fünf Jahre lang ein treuer und zuverlässiger Gefährte.



Oh auch so lang gefahren! Verkaufst du komplett oder in Teilen? Ich mein bekommt man für den Rahmen noch so viel, dass es sich wirklich lohnt?


----------



## NoStyle (3. Februar 2013)

The Great schrieb:


> Oh auch so lang gefahren! Verkaufst du komplett oder in Teilen? Ich mein bekommt man für den Rahmen noch so viel, dass es sich wirklich lohnt?


Ich suche meine Bikes immer sehr lange und sorgfältig aus (geplanter Einsatzzweck), deshalb fahre ich sie auch gerne lange und "pimpe" so nach und nach. 
Ich bin kein saisonaler Wechsler/Neuaufbauer.

Wenn das Spitfire fertig ist bekommt der Wildcard-Rahmen neue Lager, die Gabel wird geserviced und dann als Rahmen/Gabelkit (mit einigem Zubehör), oder auf Wunsch einzeln, zum Verkauf angeboten. Der Rest (Bremsen, Antrieb, Cockpit) kommt ans Spitfire. Ob sich das lohnt weiss ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, aber zwei Bikes machen wenig Sinn für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Great (3. Februar 2013)

Die Einstellung hab ich auch  Bin grad in der gleichen Situation wie du, nur dass ich meinen alten Rahmen nicht mehr hergebe.
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau und mit dem neuen Bike!


----------



## NoStyle (3. Februar 2013)

Ischi schrieb:


> Hach Toddy, nimms nicht so schwer, ich denke das Spitfire wird dich mehr als entschädigen  Aber verstehen kann ichs, geile Kiste , die ich dir ja auch nur schwer wiedergeben konnte
> Ich hoffe du hattest nochmal ordentlichen Spaß beim "letzten Mal"...


Es war kühl, nass und seeehr rutschig, aber das wollte ich mir partout nicht nehmen lassen. 
Ich habe im Leben gelernt nicht an "materiellen Dingen" zu hängen - es ist alles ersetzbar. Mein Schlagzeug und mein Bike bilden da eventuell die Ausnahme.  
Deshalb freue ich mich auch schon wahnsinnig auf das Spitfire. Dienstag wird aufgebaut. Leider noch nicht ganz final, da Bremsleitung, neuer LRS, Reifen und CCDB noch nicht da bzw. lieferbar sind, aber wollte auch nicht mehr länger warten ...




The Great schrieb:


> Die Einstellung hab ich auch  Bin grad in der gleichen Situation wie du, nur dass ich meinen alten Rahmen nicht mehr hergebe.
> Viel Spaß beim Aufbau und mit dem neuen Bike!


Danke sehr! 
Ich hatte tatsächlich lange lange mit dem Gedanken gespielt wenigstens den Rahmen zu behalten, als Reserve. Allerdings sind Gabel und Laufräder doch etwas teurer geworden als ursprünglich geplant *hust*. Zudem sind zwei Bikes zeitlich kaum vernünftig zu bewegen, dann lieber nur eins, im laufe der Zeit liebevoll aufgepimpt.
Du hast das tolle Bullit, oder? Hatte die erste Generation (war mein erstes richtiges Fully) - immernoch ein super Bike. Gibt man auch nicht gerne her, ganz klar


----------



## Cube Lova (3. Februar 2013)

Sodale dann kommt meine jagdmaschine auch mal in die richtige Galerie  nebenbei das beste trail-/enduro/-Tourenrad was ich bisher gefahren bin! 









Weiß einer von euch vllt. wo ich neue Lagerbolzen herkriege? Ich habe das Bushings gewechselt, was super ging, aber das Spiel im Hauptlager ist immer noch da. Ist zwar was besser als vorher, aber ich denke nu muss der Bolzen auch mal neu...


----------



## warpax (3. Februar 2013)

Super chices Spitty  Nur die roten Decals von der Gabel würde ich vielleicht entfernen, wenn Dir der Wiederverkaufswert egal ist.


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. Februar 2013)

die sind lackiert. hatte auch mal die Gabel. hab mir dann welche drucken lassen. waren dann minimal zu klein...........super
die neuen in der Farbe wurden mir auch gefallen.


----------



## NoStyle (3. Februar 2013)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> Sodale dann kommt meine jagdmaschine auch mal in die richtige Galerie  nebenbei das beste trail-/enduro/-Tourenrad was ich bisher gefahren bin!
> ... Weiß einer von euch vllt. wo ich neue Lagerbolzen herkriege? Ich habe das Bushings gewechselt, was super ging, aber das Spiel im Hauptlager ist immer noch da. Ist zwar was besser als vorher, aber ich denke nu muss der Bolzen auch mal neu...


Tolles Spitfire. In Größe S sieht das beinahe aus wie ein Slopestyler 
Rein farblich dürften die Gabel-Decals gerne anders sein, aber hey ... 

Was meinst Du mit Lagerbolzen? Die Achsen der Gleitlager? Frag mal bei Bernhard aka User "haha" aka Banshee-Vertrieb an: everyday26.de
Inzwischen gibt es welche mit neuer Beschichtung, die wird er Dir bestimmt besorgen können.


----------



## Cube Lova (3. Februar 2013)

Genau die Achsen die in den Gleitlagern laufen  super vielen Dank, dann werde ich da mal nachhorchen.

Das Problem mit der Gabel ist das die Decals halt tatsächlich lackiert sind^^


----------



## slidedown (3. Februar 2013)

Echt schöne bikes auf der Seite.
Ein Spitfire hätte ich auch gern. Sehr, sehr, sehr geiles Rad
  @Cube Lova: Darf ich fragen wie groß Du bist?

edith: Das Spity sieht wirklich fast aus wie das Rampant.


----------



## Cube Lova (3. Februar 2013)

1,70m , also nicht gerade groß geraten


----------



## slidedown (3. Februar 2013)

Ich mit 1,72 auch nicht  Dafür sehen die meisten Rahmen in S (manchmal auch noch M) einfach
viel besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (3. Februar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Mein Schlagzeug und mein Bike bilden da eventuell die Ausnahme.



Oha! Ich wusste nicht, dass wir so viel gemeinsam haben!


----------



## Cam-man (3. Februar 2013)

haha die banshee klientel scheinen schlagzeugspielende radfahrer zu sein


----------



## NoStyle (4. Februar 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Oha! Ich wusste nicht, dass wir so viel gemeinsam haben!





Cam-man schrieb:


> haha die banshee klientel scheinen schlagzeugspielende radfahrer zu sein


Ach kommt Männers, das gibts doch gar nicht - wie geil ist das denn !!! Bei Cam wusste ich das ja schon 
Hey, ich weiss gar nicht ob Ihr es schon wusstet, aber der Jay MacNeil trommelt übrigens auch. Finde leider den Clip nicht mehr wo er auf irgendeiner Messen-Afterparty trommelt. 
Tja, sind halt groovy Jungens, diese Banshee-Fanboys


----------



## nsc (4. Februar 2013)

Fehlen nur noch ein Sänger, ein zwei Guitarristen und ein Bassist und ihr könnt ne Band aufmachen, "The Banshee Boys" oder so


----------



## NoStyle (4. Februar 2013)

na das bekommen wir noch irgendwie geregelt ...
Erste Single für eine Banshee-Team Videosequenz heisst dann: "Born on the Shore" oder so ... 

PS: Sorry für Off-Topic, aber hier mal meine Bumm-Bumm-Büchsen 
Sind übrigens Matt Schwarz gerollt, passend zum Spitfire.  Dem verpass ich irgendwann mal Silber/Chrom-Decals und polierte Links und Dropouts ... 
@ Grazer und Cam: Zeigt doch mal Eure Schießbuden!


----------



## Cam-man (4. Februar 2013)

meins ist seit paar monaten verteilt auf verschiedene buden bei kumpels... brauch erst wieder einen neuen raum 
ist auch nichts spektakuläres, ein schwarzes pearl export mit chrom hardware und pinstripe ebony remo's


----------



## NoStyle (4. Februar 2013)

Oh schade, bist Du ohne Band derzeit?
Hehehe, ein schwarzes Pearl Export hatte ich auch mal - war mein erstes!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Februar 2013)

Gibt auch noch andere Instrumente...


----------



## MindPatterns (4. Februar 2013)

Das wäre dann auch eher meine Welt 

Kann mir vlt noch jemand sagen, ob die Streben an dem Rune, die im Hinterbau parallel zum Sitzrohr verlaufen, aus einem Block Alu gefräst sind, oder ob es sich hier um "Rohre" handelt?
Woran erkennt man so etwas generell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (4. Februar 2013)

sind gefräste teile, sieht man im making of video das mal auf vital war.
 @NoStyle: ja leider, man hat sich so auseinander gelebt.
sind aber auch nie übers kellerstadium hinausgekommen


----------



## NoStyle (4. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Gibt auch noch andere Instrumente...


Yeah Mate, geht doch. 
Fehlt noch 2. Gitarre, Bass und Vox und los gehts 
Was les ich da? Gibson Paula? Schööööön ... 




Cam-man schrieb:


> ... ja leider, man hat sich so auseinander gelebt.
> sind aber auch nie übers kellerstadium hinausgekommen


Naja, auch wenn es kein Trost ist: Ich auch nur bis zu einer bestimmten Phase, trotz Major-Deals 




MindPatterns schrieb:


> ... Kann mir vlt noch jemand sagen, ob die Streben an dem Rune, die im Hinterbau parallel zum Sitzrohr verlaufen, aus einem Block Alu gefräst sind, oder ob es sich hier um "Rohre" handelt?
> Woran erkennt man so etwas generell?


Du meinst die Yokes oder Verbindungs-Streben? Das sind sicher keine Rohre, sondern Fräsungen oder Cold-Forgings. Die einzigen Rohre des Hinterbaus dürften Sitz- und Kettenstreben sein, innen mit Quersteg (ribbed Stays) und die Verbindung unterhalb des lower Link.
VitalMTB ist gerade nicht erreichbar, deshalb kann ich nicht verlinken, aber schau Dir mal das von Cam erwähnte Video an - ist sehr informativ!


----------



## MindPatterns (4. Februar 2013)

Alles klar, wird gemacht. Hab auch nur wegen einem Kratzer gefragt, der mich da gerade etwas stört, aber wenns massives Alu ist, wird sich daraus wohl kein Problem ergeben.




NoStyle schrieb:


> Du meinst die Yokes oder Verbindungs-Streben? Das sind sicher keine Rohre, sondern Fräsungen oder Cold-Forgings. Die einzigen Rohre des Hinterbaus dürften Sitz- und Kettenstreben sein, innen mit Quersteg (ribbed Stays) und die Verbindung unterhalb des lower Link.
> VitalMTB ist gerade nicht erreichbar, deshalb kann ich nicht verlinken, aber schau Dir mal das von Cam erwähnte Video an - ist sehr informativ!


----------



## NoStyle (4. Februar 2013)

Meinst Du die Bilder von Dir auf mtbr.com? Vielleicht ist beim Verpacken oder Verschiffen leider etwas ganz leicht "vermackt". Mein Spitfire ist absolut tadellos! Mach Dir mal keinen Kopf - das Tretlager-Gewinde dürfte problemfrei sein und die "Beule" rechts unten am Sitzrohr über dem Tretlager ist normal = schafft Platz für Umwerfer. 
Ausserdem bedenke: Da kommen noch einige Kratzer hinzu - hoffentlich verursacht durch spaßbringenden und intensiven Fahrbetrieb.


----------



## MindPatterns (4. Februar 2013)

Hey, ja, nein, nicht die Fotos auf MTBR. Das Foto von dem Kratzer hatte ich da nicht gepostet. Der Kratzer war wohl schon vor dem anodisieren drin, deshalb war ich anfangs enttäuscht, daß das durch die Qualitätskontrolle kommt, is ja immerhin nicht wenig Geld. 
Mir solls jetzt erstmal recht sein, ich weiß ja, daß da noch einiges dazukommt.
Wobei es schon heftig ist, wenn man mal auf so ein Oberrohr von einem Canyon klopft, und dann gegen das vom Banshee... sehr satter Sound 



NoStyle schrieb:


> Meinst Du die Bilder von Dir auf mtbr.com? Vielleicht ist beim Verpacken oder Verschiffen leider etwas ganz leicht "vermackt". Mein Spitfire ist absolut tadellos! Mach Dir mal keinen Kopf - das Tretlager-Gewinde dürfte problemfrei sein und die "Beule" rechts unten am Sitzrohr über dem Tretlager ist normal = schafft Platz für Umwerfer.
> Ausserdem bedenke: Da kommen noch einige Kratzer hinzu - hoffentlich verursacht durch spaßbringenden und intensiven Fahrbetrieb.


----------



## nsc (4. Februar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Wobei es schon heftig ist, wenn man mal auf so ein Oberrohr von einem Canyon klopft, und dann gegen das vom Banshee... sehr satter Sound



Im Showroom in Koblenz lag mal ein aufgeschnittenes Nerve, hat mich sehr überrascht wie gering die Wandstärke ist.

Oh man ich will endlich mein Rune in den Händen halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (4. Februar 2013)

ich bin seit 2 tagen an infos sammeln was das rune v2 betrifft

Exclusive First Look: The All-New 2013 Banshee Rune v2
http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...013-Banshee-Rune,4150/Slideshow,0/bturman,109

PS: ich spiel seit 15 jahren gitarre^^


----------



## NoStyle (4. Februar 2013)

@ iceis:
Sehr gut! Bass/Vocals anyone ??? 

Hier gibt es schon reichlich Infos, Geos, Aufbauten, Fahrberichte:
Banshee Rune V2 Build Thread


@ MindPatterns:
Was für einen Kratzer meinst Du denn??

Hier der Link zur Produktion:
From Drawings to Reality: The Making of a Frame with Banshee Bikes, Part 1


----------



## Ischi (4. Februar 2013)

ich kann leider kein Instrument, noch nicht mal die erste Geige 
 @NoStyle

prima, dass es jetzt endlich losgeht. haste jetzt doch schon nen Laufradsatz bestellt? 650b? Und das, wo doch nun endlich der zweite Highroler 2 drauf ist 
Bin echt mal auf die Fahreindrücke gespannt, besonders der Vergleich Evolver gegen CaneCreek


----------



## iceis (4. Februar 2013)

nene nix vocals...i like hendrix^^

den "Banshee Rune V2 Build Thread" hab ich komplett gelesen...sind ja wirklich alle dies bisher gefahren sind mehr als begeistert.

die geo find ich einfach hammer
das einzige was vergleichbar mit der geo is "Propain Tyee"

die beiden bikes würden mich mal im vergleich interessieren
aber das wird wohl noch den sommer über dauern bis man da mehr weis.

gibts eigntlich ne explosionszeichnung vom runev2?
einfach um mal alle kleinteile zu sehn


----------



## gigo (4. Februar 2013)

Bass und Vocals schon, aber leider kein Banshee-Bike 
Könnt mir aber gerne ein Rune oder Spitfire schenken!


----------



## warpax (4. Februar 2013)

Schlagzeug lasse ich meine Roland R8 und diverse Software für mich spielen. Ansonsten stehen hier noch ein paar Synthies rum. Aber an sowas habt Ihr ja gar nicht erst gedacht


----------



## MindPatterns (4. Februar 2013)

Der sieht so aus:

http://i.imgur.com/Uu1nzec.jpg



NoStyle schrieb:


> @ MindPatterns:
> Was für einen Kratzer meinst Du denn??


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Februar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Yeah Mate, geht doch.
> Fehlt noch 2. Gitarre, Bass und Vox und los gehts
> Was les ich da? Gibson Paula? Schööööön ...




Nur eine "Special" Studio oder Standard ist zu teuer...


----------



## NoStyle (4. Februar 2013)

gigo schrieb:


> Bass und Vocals schon, aber leider kein Banshee-Bike
> Könnt mir aber gerne ein Rune oder Spitfire schenken!


Hmmm, ich glaube seinen aktuellen Stoff möchte derzeit keiner rausgeben.   Muss aber auch kein Banshee sein - sind doch alle Brothers im Flaschengeist und uff zwo Räders 




iceis schrieb:


> nene nix vocals...i like hendrix^^
> 
> den "Banshee Rune V2 Build Thread" hab ich komplett gelesen...sind ja wirklich alle dies bisher gefahren sind mehr als begeistert.
> 
> ...


Ich denke mal es werden in 2013 noch mehr in diese Aggro-Geo gehen, zumindest bei Enduros. Nicolai ION-16 und Carver sind ja schon so. Bei den Trailbikes seh ich das noch nicht - da bleibt das Spitfire bislang Nische. Wobei das Speci Stumpjumper auch ein prima Bike ist!
Der KS-Link scheint wohl auf DW-Link/Maestro-Niveau zu sein, weniger den VPP2s zu entsprechen. Mal sehen was er kann! 

Explosionszeichnung:









warpax schrieb:


> Schlagzeug lasse ich meine Roland R8 und diverse Software für mich spielen.


Buuuhhhhhh 


warpax schrieb:


> Ansonsten stehen hier noch ein paar Synthies rum. Aber an sowas habt Ihr ja gar nicht erst gedacht


Ach was, bist natürlich dabei. Man muss ja musikalisch flexibel bleiben! 



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Nur eine "Special" Studio oder Standard ist zu teuer...


Allerdings! Nicht nur in Bikes, auch in "High-End"-Instrumente kann man unfassbar viel Geld versenken. Das würde ich heute auch so nicht mehr machen, lernt man aber nur aus Erfahrung. 



MindPatterns schrieb:


> Der sieht so aus:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Uu1nzec.jpg


Das ist schon etwas ärgerlich. Schätze eher auf Transport-Schaden durch mangelnde Verpackung. Irgendwas scharfkantiges hat mal an der Strebe genagt ... 




Ischi schrieb:


> ich kann leider kein Instrument, noch nicht mal die erste Geige


Du glaubst gar nicht wie wichtig eine fähige Roadcrew ist. 


Ischi schrieb:


> prima, dass es jetzt endlich losgeht. haste jetzt doch schon nen Laufradsatz bestellt? 650b? Und das, wo doch nun endlich der zweite Highroler 2 drauf ist
> Bin echt mal auf die Fahreindrücke gespannt, besonders der Vergleich Evolver gegen CaneCreek


Ja endlich!!! Der HR 2 ist schon länger drauf, aber fahren konnte ich nicht viel. Und wenn habe ich hinterher lieber die Matschepampe direkt weggemacht, deshalb der gute Zustand. 
650B-LRS ist bestellt (WTB Frequency i23 Felgen, Sapim Speichen, Tune Naben), müsste bald von Speer kommen. Die 2.25er Hans Dampf lassen noch etwas auf sich warten. Ebenso die hintere Bremsleitung - ich hoffe die jetzige ist für eine provisorische Verlegung lang genug?!? CCDB kommt Ende Februar. Bin auch mal auf den Vergleich gespannt und freue mich schon auf morgen !!


----------



## MindPatterns (4. Februar 2013)

Wenn wir schon bei Exlosionszeichnungen sind: Hat jemand das Drehmoment für die Dämpferbolzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (4. Februar 2013)

Ich weiss nicht ob es die gibt. Dreh die einfach handfest zu, nicht anknallen! Zur Not mit blauem Locktide. 
Wenn man Schrauben mit ordentlich Handkraft anzieht ist man schnell schon bei 6, 7 oder mehr Newtonmetern. Man braucht schon einen hochwertigen Drehmomentschlüssel für diese Anzugsmomente, ansonsten ist handfest (im Sinne von "erster nicht mehr drehbarer Widerstand") vollkommen ausreichend ...


----------



## iceis (5. Februar 2013)

@ Nostyle

ok...Nicolai ION-16 und Carver haben vielleicht identische geo aber ich vermute das das banshee mit dieser geo das steifste sein dürfte...allein wegen der anbringung der hebel und der großen lager....und wenn man sich z.b. das giant reign x anguckt dürfte man mit nem tapered reducer steuersatz auch an die geo rankommen.

ich meine halt das son giant oder carver oder nicolai viel schneller durchgelutschte lager hat als z.b. das banshee runev2

und zum thema lager ....ich fahr ja ein jedi mit wirklich fetten lagern und die muss man trotzdem nach einem jahr tauschen...klar das wird mehr hergeprügelt werden wie son enduro aber da wo ich vorhab mit dem enduro zu fahren wirds nich viel weniger abbekommen

und wegen drehmoment...beim jedi ist es auch vollkommen ausreichend die lagerdrehpunkte handfest anzuziehn....lieber ab und zu mal von hand kontrollieren als einmal mit drehmomentschlüssel angezogen und sich darauf zu verlassen

bin eh der meinung das es nur bei richtigen leichtbau (carbon) wichtig is auf drehmoment zu achten....bisher hab ich alles nach gefühl nachgezogen und hatte nie probleme


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Februar 2013)

Na ja Nicolais gehören schon zu den steiferen


----------



## iceis (5. Februar 2013)

ja ok kann sein das es zu den steiferen gehört.

ABER
wie steckt z.b. son ion 16 recht heftiges gehacke im steinfeld weg? ich mein doch das da die lager schneller durch sind und der ganze hinterbau schneller lapprig is als eben z.b. beim rune v2

moderates fahren im sinne von (keine drops, steinfelder eher langsam fahren und allgemeines NICHT KRACHEN LASSEN^^) kann ich mit meinem hardtail auch fahren.

ich will wenn dann schon ein enduro was ohne probleme die steinfelder und naturdrops und wurzelteppiche wegsteckt die am hometrail sind.
und diese sachen werden bei jeder ausfahrt gefahren und das ca. 3 tage die woche je 1-6 stunden und über den ganzen sommer.

keine ahnung warum aber wenn ich mir den hinterbau von dem ion 16 so anguck hab ich da wenig vertrauen....erst recht beim giant reign (x)....und das carver is doch irgendwie eh das selbe wie das ion 16

mir gefallen diese langen sitzstreben nicht...das kann doch nie und nimmer so steif sein wie immer behauptet wird.

PS: ich vermute nur das das der fall ist...um zu wissen was die bikes wirklich können müsste ich selbst nen langzeittest durchführen^^


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. Februar 2013)

Müsste man mal live nebeneinander halten um zu entscheiden wie viel größer die Lager bei banshee wirklich sind oder ob das nur Optik ist durch die großen Lagerdeckel oder die Hebel drumrum. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein Enduro bei Nicolai auch fürs Enduro fahren gemacht ist. Ich verweise dabei nur auf zwei meiner Lieblingsvideos - *Achtung, No Banshee*...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/19474491"]4C°, REGEN UND STURM on Vimeo[/ame]

[ame="http://vimeo.com/19473065"]Magdeburger Weg on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## iceis (5. Februar 2013)

erstes video kannt ich schon 2tes noch nicht...beide sehr gut...vorallem der trail beim 2ten is spitze.

ja nebeneinanderhalten wär mal was^^

natürlich sind enduros zum endurofahren gedacht...aber der hinterbau vom banshee sollte doch um einiges feinfühliger sein als der vom ion16?

kommt man wohl nicht um ne probefahrt drum rum


----------



## MindPatterns (5. Februar 2013)

Rune V2 Besitzer: Hattet ihr noch etwas am Steuerrohr machen müssen, bevor ihr den Steuersatz eingepreßt habt?


----------



## Ischi (5. Februar 2013)

@kalkhoffpink

gute Videos, zwar beide schon bekannt, aber was soll es, sowas guckt man sich immer gern an  Irgendwie muss ich glaube mal in den Harz 
 @NoStyle

stimmt wohl, einer muss ja die Getränke tragen 

Mensch, das klingt ja richtig solide. Ich hoffe die Bremsleitung reicht fürs erste mal. Es gibt nichts ärgerliches als wegen sowas das Rad nicht zusammen zu bekommen. Bilder bitte


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. Februar 2013)

Wie wird die Leitung beim Spitfire denn verlegt?
Ich hab ja auch die Original-Länge vom Wildcard übernommen und die ist jetzt gut 10cm zu lang. Aber ich hab keine Lust zum kürzen. Die bleibt erst mal so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (5. Februar 2013)

Echt schöner Fred hier - schau auch als nicht Banshee-Besitzer hier immer wieder rein, weil die Bikes sehr nett sind. 
Allerdings sollte das "Alleinstellungsmerkmal" der aggressiven Geometrie auch bei den 140mm Bikes nochmal überdenkt werden. Mit Winkelsteuersätzen und Offset-Bushings kann man auch andere Trail-Rahmen deutlich aggressiver auslegen. Aber klar, der Kreis der potentiellen Bikes bleibt weiterhin überschaubar. Wobei ich glaube, dass nach dem ganzen Enduro-gehype (das 2013 sicherlich erst mal voll durchschlagen wird), auch die Auswahl an potenten Trail-Bikes zunehmen wird.
Just my 2 cents.
Macht weiter mit den geilen Aufbauten!


----------



## NoStyle (5. Februar 2013)

Tobiwan, ich nehm Dich beim Wort. 










Der Aufbau ist noch vorläufig. 
In der Lieferungs-Pipeline _"Et kütt wie et kütt"_ sind CCDB-Air, 650B-LRS  (WTB Frequency i23 Felgen, Sapim Speichen, Tune Naben) nebst Bereifung.
In der Wunsch-Pipeline _"Nix bliev wie et wor"_ braucht der Antrieb eher schnell eine Überholung - der hat mehr gelitten als ich dachte. Und natürlich Hydraulik-Stütze.

Der Aufbau ging gut vonstatten. Winkelsteuersätze brauchen manchmal 2-3 Ansätze. Die Umwerfer/Kettenführungsproblematik wurde durch ca. 2 mm wegfeilen an den ISCG-Mounts gelöst. So funktioniert alles, mit benötigtem 1-fach Spacer an der Antriebsseite, 2-fach Führung und Umwerfer. Ehrlich gesagt wundere ich mich warum der Standard ISCG 05 bei 73 mm Tretlagergehäuse nicht einfach um 2 mm Richtung Sitzrohr versetzt wird?!? Nach aussen spacern kann man doch immer. So muss man immer basteln, oder verhunzt die Kettenlinie, egal welche Kurbel/KeFü-Kombi - echt bescheuert.

Die hintere Bremsleitung passte zum Glück perfekt in der Länge! Der Umwerferzug wurde auf das Oberrohr verlegt - sieht irgendwie "cleaner" aus.

Das einzig "negative" ist die IS-2000 Toleranz bei den Dropouts, in meinem Fall bei beiden 26/650B x 142ern. Der Adapter für Postmount-Bremsen muss mit ca. 1 mm Unterlegscheiben montiert werden, sonst reichen die Langlöcher der PM-Bremse nicht aus zur feinen Montage/Ausrichtung. Kein echtes Problem, aber das bekommt Banshee bestimmt besser hin und könnte nochmals überarbeitet werden!

War eben mal ein wenig Nighriden. Der erste Eindruck ist ziemlich beeindruckend 
Ohne großen Einstell-Firlefanz (bis auf ungefähren Sag) sprechen Gabel und Hinterbau vom allerfeinsten an - leck mich weg Mariechen. Im Wiegetritt pumt es natürlich etwas, aber sitzend geht der Bomber ziemlich derbe nach vorne - da wippt nix und Beschleunigen fühlt sich extrem leichtfüssig an - bin auf Anhieb schwer begeistert.  
Das Gewicht ist mit 14,8 kg wie erwartet noch recht hoch. 2.4er Highroller II vo. und hi., dazu Veltec-DH-LRS mit über 2 kg tragen ordentlich auf die Hüften auf. Mit dem neuen Laufradsatz (ca. 1700 Gramm) und leichteren Reifen dürfte ich den 14 kg deutlich näher kommen, mit ganz viel Glück vielleicht knapp drunter. Für mich so oder so voll in Ordnung. Dafür ist das Bike Prügelfähig und mein Gesamtgewicht von ca. 90,x kg (mit Ausrüstung) verlangen gefühlt etwas mehr Stabilität - bin halt keine Fliege ... 

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## san_andreas (5. Februar 2013)

Schaut top aus so ! Bin von der 650er Idee nicht überzeugt, aber gespannt auf deine Berichte. 
Beim Antrieb würde ich auf 1 x 10 mit einer schönen XTR Kurbel gehen oder falls das Geld da ist irgendwann auf XX1.


----------



## MindPatterns (5. Februar 2013)

alter Schwede, was ein geiles Geschoss!


----------



## The Great (5. Februar 2013)

Da sind auf jeden Fall noch feine Teile auf dem weg!
Wirst du zufällig bei den Dirtmasters sein?


----------



## NoStyle (5. Februar 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schaut top aus so ! Bin von der 650er Idee nicht überzeugt, aber gespannt auf deine Berichte.
> Beim Antrieb würde ich auf 1 x 10 mit einer schönen XTR Kurbel gehen oder falls das Geld da ist irgendwann auf XX1.


Mein lieber, ich bin mir mit 650B ganz ehrlich auch noch nicht so sicher! Das gute bei den aktuellen Banshees ist die Möglichkeit. Ein weiterer Aspekt scheint mir die Bike-Industrie zu sein - das muss nur einer der großen drei aufspringen, die anderen ziehen hinterher und weg ist 26 Zoll - wenn die das möchten. Ansonsten möchte ich es einfach ausprobieren und mich irgendwann festlegen. Rein theoretisch rollt 650B etwas besser und hat mehr Grip, aber nicht so massiv wie 29 Zoll. Für mich als Shorttravel-Fan ein interessanter Aspekt: Etwas größere Reifen geben etwas mehr Komfort, dafür kann der Federweg etwas reduziert werden, zugunsten eines direkteren Handlings. Ob sich das in der Praxis auch so darstellt werde ich auf jeden Fall berichten!
Ja, XTR-Kurbel bzw. Antrieb oder XX1 wäre schon ein toller Traum. Mal schauen was an Budget zukünftig geht ...



MindPatterns schrieb:


> alter Schwede, was ein geiles Geschoss!


Danke sehr! Was denn Dein Aufbau?



The Great schrieb:


> Da sind auf jeden Fall noch feine Teile auf dem weg!
> Wirst du zufällig bei den Dirtmasters sein?


Ui, mal schauen. Ich habe bislang noch gar keine Termine geplant. Wenn ja melde ich mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (6. Februar 2013)

Das Problem mit der Bremsaufnahme hatte ich auch bei meinen Prime...! Ich musste aber sicher 3mm unterlegen! Einbaubreite der Nabe hab ich mindestens dreimal nach gemessen, hab gedacht ich bin doch nicht blöd...! 
Will mir das aber nochmal in Ruhe anschauen, bin in letzter Zeit leider nicht dazu gekommen! 

Schönes Pony @NoStyle!  wenn du irgendwie die Gabel noch Schwarz bekommst....!  
XX1 wäre halt der Sh!t...


----------



## NoStyle (6. Februar 2013)

der freed schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Bremsaufnahme hatte ich auch bei meinen Prime...! Ich musste aber sicher 3mm unterlegen! Einbaubreite der Nabe hab ich mindestens dreimal nach gemessen, hab gedacht ich bin doch nicht blöd...!
> Will mir das aber nochmal in Ruhe anschauen, bin in letzter Zeit leider nicht dazu gekommen!
> 
> Schönes Pony @NoStyle!  wenn du irgendwie die Gabel noch Schwarz bekommst....!
> XX1 wäre halt der Sh!t...


Danke!
Wow, 3 mm sind arg viel, finde ich! Wenn das öfter auftaucht sollte Banshee das überarbeiten. Normalerweise ist Postmount echt easy going bei der Montage. Ich werde die Jungs mal nett und höflich darauf ansprechen. Wäre schade wenn solche kleinen Details den tollen Eindruck trüben, denn der Rest ging wirklich gut vonstatten. ISCG 05 ist halt blöd ...


----------



## san_andreas (6. Februar 2013)

Äh, was ist an ISCG 05 blöd ?


----------



## Cam-man (6. Februar 2013)

IS-Aufnahme ist blöd 
ne direkte PM-Aufnahme wär noch was...


----------



## NoStyle (6. Februar 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Äh, was ist an ISCG 05 blöd ?


Das muss ich vielleicht präzisieren! 
Am Wildcard war ebenfalls ISCG 05, mit 68 mm Tretlager. Die Montage, egal welche Kombination man nimmt (hatte damals verschiedene ausprobiert), war absolut fehlerfrei. Die ISCG-Tabs liegen mehr innen bzw. die 2 Innenlager-Spacer auf der Antriebsseite bieten genug Platz, z.B. für schleiffreie Schrauben zwischen der KeFü und Kettenblattschrauben (bei 2- oder 3-fach).

Das Spitfire hat ISCG 05 mit 73 mm Tretlagergehäuse. Als der Antrieb vorne zusammengesteckt war schleifte es an allen Ecken und Enden. Wir haben zuerst mit zusätzlichen Zehntelscheiben versucht alles schleiffrei zu bekommen. Am Ende waren es soviele wie ein regulärer 2,5 mm Spacer mehr - das kann nicht sein. Also haben wir ca. 2 mm an den Tabs abgeschliffen und konnten dann alles regulär montieren, mit genügend Platz zwischen allen Schrauben, idealer Kettenlinie und exakt austarierter, unterer Führung.
ISCG 05 ist also nicht per sè blöd!!! Aber im Verbund mit 73er Tretlager, schaltbarer KeFü und Schaltung vorne, das habe ich schon sehr oft gehört und nun selber erfahren dürfen. Die Tabs 2 bis 3 mm mehr nach innen und alles ist gut. Bei 1-fach vorne plus Führung wird dieses Problem vermutlich dann nicht auftauchen. 




Cam-man schrieb:


> IS-Aufnahme ist blöd
> ne direkte PM-Aufnahme wär noch was...


Da ich bisher nur IS-2000 hinten hatte kann ich das nicht beurteilen bzw. hatte bislang noch nie Probleme. Bei leichtem Toleranzmangel kann man sich bei IS schnell behelfen, bei PM hätte es problematisch werden können ...


----------



## Frog (6. Februar 2013)

@no style:

Du hast also an allen 3 iscg05er Aufnahmen etwas weggenommen um die Kettenführung etwas näher in Richtung Rahmen zu bekommen?
Hat der Umwerfer den so einfach ohne Probleme funktioniert?
Welcher ist das?

Habe meine STINGER auch letzte Woche montiert...bin zwar noch nicht damit gefahren,aber durch den 2 Spacer am Tretlager (musste ich ja machen, da der SRAM X0 nicht nach unten schaltete) hatte ich da keine Probleme.


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Februar 2013)

so hier mal mein Banshee Rune v2


----------



## iceis (6. Februar 2013)

also so sachen wie das mit dem PM 2mm draufspacern sind ja wohl bei dem rahmenpreis absolut inakzeptabel...wobei das nichmal zu akzeptieren wäre beinem rahmen für 600 euro....versteh nich wie sowas passieren kann....das schreckt mich persönlich total ab vom kauf eines banshees


----------



## corratec1234 (6. Februar 2013)

@JansonJanson und NoStyle, sehr schöne Bikes habt ihr da.
Leider wird meine Entscheidung dadurch nicht leichter, Rune oder Spitfire...?

Viel Spaß mit den Rädern wünsche ich euch und Berichtet wie Sie sich so machen.

Gruß Mike


----------



## der freed (6. Februar 2013)

Bei mir muss ich mal schauen, es kann schon auch noch mit dem Hinterrad zusammen hängen! Verarbeitung des Rahmens ist erste sahne!

 @JansonJanson dein Rad steht falsch herum!  sehr gut geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nsc (6. Februar 2013)

@NoStyle und @JansonJanson: Top Räder, viel Spaß damit 

So direkt mal das Rune JansonJanson als Desktophintergrund eingerichtet, macht das Warten zwar nicht einfacher aber wenigstens kann ich auf ein schönes Rune schauen


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Februar 2013)

@JansonJanson
hast du nicht auch ein fanes gehabt oder verwechsel ich da was??
wenn ja warum bist du umgestiegen??


----------



## san_andreas (6. Februar 2013)

Jetzt übertreib' mal nicht ! So ein Bremsenproblem habe doch viele Rahmen.


----------



## Brainspiller (6. Februar 2013)

der freed schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Bremsaufnahme hatte ich auch bei meinen Prime...! Ich musste aber sicher 3mm unterlegen! Einbaubreite der Nabe hab ich mindestens dreimal nach gemessen, hab gedacht ich bin doch nicht blöd...!
> Will mir das aber nochmal in Ruhe anschauen, bin in letzter Zeit leider nicht dazu gekommen!
> 
> Schönes Pony @NoStyle!  wenn du irgendwie die Gabel noch Schwarz bekommst....!
> XX1 wäre halt der Sh!t...



Das war bei mir auch so.
In Verbindung mit Shimano Bremsen.
Liegt auch auf der Hand dass das so ist. 
Die Ausfallenden für 142mm sind innen Plan.
Von der Idee her ist das System aber so gedacht dass die Nabe rechts und links in einer 3.5mm tiefen Nut geführt werden sollte.

Wenn keine Nut da ist Hat man den Abstand von IS Aufnahme eben um den Betrag geändert und muss unterlegen.
Das gleiche gilt übrigens für die Antriebsseite, nur dass man da den Versatz über die Anschlagschrauben des Schaltwerks ausgleichen kann.

Hatte nicht mit so einem Gefrickel gerechnet, aber ein Beinbruch ist es jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## iceis (6. Februar 2013)

wieso ist denn dann keine nut für 142mm naben in den dafür vorgesehnen 142mm ausfallenden?

sry aber jetzt kommts mir noch seltsamer vor...

bringts der gewichtsunterschied überhaupt im vergleich zu 150mm laufrad oder 135? hab mich damit noch net beschäftigt...hab nur am hardtail 135 und am DH bike halt 150


----------



## Ischi (6. Februar 2013)

Toddy, mein Freund, was für eine geile Kiste  Und die Bremsleitung scheint ja auch ganz gut zu passen. Ausgezeichnet. Und mit den geplanten Änderungen wirds dann sogar noch besser. Bin schon auf deine Fahrdrücke gespannt, im direkten Vergleich zum Wildcard (und natürlich auf meine, wenn ich darf  ).
Mit dem Gewicht und dem längeren Sitzrohr sollte es dann auch bergauf deutlich besser gehen 

Zum Bremsmontageproblem kann ich nichts sagen, da kenne ich mich zu wenig aus. Aber 73mm Tretlager+ISCG+2fach-Kefü gibt irgendwie immer Probleme. Zum Glück gibt es bei Shimano 0,7 und 1,8mm Spacer neben den normalen 2,5mm Spacern. Aber das ist ein rahmenunabhängiges Problem.

Ach und Toddy, das nächste mal die Kiste bitte zuerst hier Posten, in die Allmountain-/Endurogalerie schaue ich nicht immer sofort rein 

Nochmal ach, das schwarze Rune ist auch ziemlich gut  Die Banshees verbreiten sich ja ziemlich und ich glaube ich werd auch noch zum FanBoy ...


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Februar 2013)

@böser wolf: nein - da musst Du wohl was verwechseln, bin vom Spicy umgestiegen aufs Banshee - Grund - keinen Bock, Angst zu haben das der Frame reisst - das sollte beim Rune nicht so sein


----------



## Brainspiller (6. Februar 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach ja.


----------



## iceis (6. Februar 2013)

fährt jemand das rune v2 mit 150mm laufrad und kann was dazu sagen ob man da z.b. spacern muss oder obs probleme mit dem anschlag des schaltwerks gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (6. Februar 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> @no style:
> 
> Du hast also an allen 3 iscg05er Aufnahmen etwas weggenommen um die Kettenführung etwas näher in Richtung Rahmen zu bekommen?
> Hat der Umwerfer den so einfach ohne Probleme funktioniert?
> ...


Genau! Die Tabs sind ja nicht komplett plan, sondern haben eine  ca. 2-3 mm Erhöhung nach aussen. Die, vorsichtig weggenommen (fast plan), löst alle Probleme! 
Der Umwerfer ist ein Low-Direct-Mount SRAM X0 S3 für 36/22 Zähne (wie meine KBs vorne) und schaltet wie es sich gehört: Fehlerfrei.
Einzig die tief exponierte Stinger macht mir etwas Sorgen, aber das ist bei solchen Hinterbau-Typen wohl so. Das möchte ich, wenn ich wieder finanzielle Möglichkeiten habe, neben Antriebs-Verschleiss noch aufbessern.



iceis schrieb:


> also so sachen wie das mit dem PM 2mm draufspacern sind ja wohl bei dem rahmenpreis absolut inakzeptabel...wobei das nichmal zu akzeptieren wäre beinem rahmen für 600 euro....versteh nich wie sowas passieren kann....das schreckt mich persönlich total ab vom kauf eines banshees


Ich möchte niemanden zu Banshee überreden, deshalb lass es wenn Du nicht voll überzeugt bist! 
Ich kann nur sagen: So ziemlich jeder Zweirad-Mechaniker kann Dir zu ziemlich jeder Marke ziemlich kuriose Geschichten erzählen ... da ist Banshee ziemlich sicher kein Einzelfall!  

@ JansonJanson:
Das Rune 

@ corratec1234:
Danke sehr! 
Stell Dir einfach die Frage wieviel Bike Du tatsächlich benötigst!!  
Mein Spitfire, so wie es gerade ist, erscheint mir wie ein Zwitter zwischen AM/Enduro - mit gut Luft nach oben. Nach dem ersten Eindruck wäre mir ganz persönlich ein Rune schon zuviel des Guten. Und ich war selbst zwischendurch schwer am überlegen ... 
Ich werde natürlich berichten. 




Brainspiller schrieb:


> ... Das gleiche gilt übrigens für die Antriebsseite, nur dass man da den Versatz über die Anschlagschrauben des Schaltwerks ausgleichen kann.
> Hatte nicht mit so einem Gefrickel gerechnet, aber ein Beinbruch ist es jetzt auch nicht.


Hört sich alles viel schlimmer an als es ist, ehrlich ... 
Frickel ist nur der Antrieb vorne, bei 73er Tretlager, Umwerfer und KeFü mit ISCG 05. Kein Banshee-Problem sondern ein generelles bei dieser Kombination. Meine Lösung war wegfeilen wo es nicht wehtut anstatt unnötig zu spacern.
Beim Schaltwerk hatte ich gar keinen Versatz! Es wurde vom Wildcard drangeschraubt, passte auf Anhieb und nur minimal feinst eingestellt, das wars.

@ Ischi, mein lieber Freund:
Die Bremsleitung passte zufällig perfekt - was für ein Glück!
Klar darfst Du fahren - musst Du sogar - unabhängige Meinungsbildung und so ... !
Ohne es überzubewerten: Das Gewicht geht, durch neue Laufräder, noch etwas runter. Keine Ahnung wieviel ... ? Ich hoffe am WE kann ich mehr fahren. Der erste Eindruck bezüglich Sitzposition: Ziemlich ähnlich dem Wildcard! Stützenauszug ist jetzt ordentlich vorhanden. Vortrieb war wippfrei und wirkte sehr leicht. Alle Federelemente, quick & dirty eingestellt, sprechen vo. und hi. sehr fein an. Man bekommt gutes Feedback und planiert doch alles - ich bin begeistert. Allerdings alles noch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig ...


----------



## iceis (6. Februar 2013)

@NoStyle

ja das mit dem "total abschrecken" war schon sehr übertrieben
ich denke auch, da gibts bei anderen herstellern viel größere problemchen die gravierender sind

bin ehrlichgesagt ultraheiß auf das teil, und mir sicher, das das runeV2 genau mein ding ist.
will mich aber natürlich erstmal gescheit drüber informieren, nich das ich danach traurig bin

wie schauts eigentlich mit dämpfern aus...kaufen kann mans ja so nur mit diesem FOX CTD und dem CCDB Air

wie würde sich ein monarch plus drin machen? reichen die tunes die man zur auswahl hat oder müsste man umshimen?

ich steh nich auf fox...rock shox hat immer so schöne idiotensichere anleitungen zum selbst servicen^^


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Februar 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> 
> ja das mit dem "total abschrecken" war schon sehr übertrieben
> ich denke auch, da gibts bei anderen herstellern viel größere problemchen die gravierender sind
> ...



genau deswegen habe ich mir den CCDBAir geholt. 
Mal sehen, konnte das "Gerät" leider noch nicht testen. Wenn der Canecreek 2 much ist, wird er verkauft, und kommt nen Monarch RC3 Plus rein. Keith, von Banshee, meinte auch, das dieser gut rein passen sollte in einem M/M Tune. Man sollte aber immer auch, trotzalledem, sein Gewicht, und persönliche Vorlieben mit beachten.

Rune v2 ist einfach ne geile Basis für böse bolzen


----------



## iceis (6. Februar 2013)

naja den ccdb air kannst aufjedenfall schonmal zum durchschlag bringen ohne das es ihn zerfetzt^^







wie sowas wohl der FOX CTD wegsteckt?^^

wie ist eigentlich die haltbarkeit von so leichten luftdämpfern
habt ihr da irgendwelche erfahrungen?

Fox Float CTD Kashima 208 g "quelle tnc-hamburg"
wahnsinnig leichtes teil

hatte mal nen Fox Triad 213 g (allerdings 165mm) in nem Stumjumper FSR Comp aus 2006....aber der hat das gebolze nich lange mitgemacht...nach einem service hat er bei gleicher fahrweise ziemlich schnell wieder luft verloren


Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 325 g "quelle tnc-hamburg"


CCDB AIR ca. 500g
ob er wegen des mehrgewichts mehr aushält oder obs  nur an den ganzen einstellungen (innereien) liegt? keine ahnung...


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Februar 2013)

CCDBAir inkl. Buchsen - 550g ziemlich genau in 216x63mm
RS Monarch RC Plus - 383g inkl. Buchsen... selbe Größe


----------



## Tobiwan (6. Februar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Tobiwan, ich nehm Dich beim Wort.
> 
> ......Der Aufbau ging gut vonstatten. Winkelsteuersätze brauchen manchmal 2-3 Ansätze......



Sehr geiler Aufbau vom Spitty. Du hast noch nen Winkelsteuersatz verbaut? Auf was für einen LW kommst du rechnerisch? Würd mich echt interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (6. Februar 2013)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Sehr geiler Aufbau vom Spitty. Du hast noch nen Winkelsteuersatz verbaut? Auf was für einen LW kommst du rechnerisch? Würd mich echt interessieren


Danke sehr! Bin ja im Gegenzug echt großer Fan Deines SC Nickels 

Ja, ich habe mir dieses mal das CC-Angleset geholt, komplett ZS mit 1.1/8-Gabelschaft bei der Deville, mit +/- 0,5, 1, 1,5 Schalen. 
Anhand der Geo-Chart hat das Spitfire einen Lenkwinkel von 66, 66,5, 67 Grad. Die Sitzwinkel haben 73,5, 74, 74,5 Grad. Die Tretlagerhöhen habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf.
Verbaut sind die - 1 Grad, hinten Flip-Chip auf Neutral. In der Theorie sollte das einen 65,5er Lenkwinkel und 74er Sitzwinkel ergeben. Die Tretlagerhöhe ist ca. knapp unter 34 cm gemessen, der Radstand liegt bei ca. 116,5 cm.

Warum das ganze?
Ich habe schon lange ein Short(er)-Travel-Aggro-Trailbike im Kopf, ausgehend von meiner flachgelegten Geo vom Wildcard. Das Spitfire ist seid jeher am nächsten dran: Steiler 74er oder 75er Sitzwinkel, 66er bis 65er Lenkwinkel, aber das Tretlager nicht zu tief, um die 34 cm. Mit längerem Reach geht alles prima, auch berghoch, bleibt trotzdem wendig und bei steilen Trailabschnitten muss ich nicht gleich in extremere Rücklage gehen, sondern mache mich einfach eher klein auf dem Bike und senke den Körperschwerpunkt. Ist eine ganz persönliche Sache, aber so fühle ich mich sehr wohl und sicher auf dem Bike und traue mich auch in sehr derbes Gelände, aber mit spritzig reduziertem Federweg.


----------



## bebo2403 (6. Februar 2013)

Hier sind ja schon ein paar heiße Spitfires zu sehen. Mir hat es beim V1 ja schon immer in den Fingern gejuckt. Beim V2 konnte ich nicht mehr widerstehen. Ich habe heute ein rotes M bestellt. Meine Geo ist auch so geplant.
160er Deville (derzeit im Meta verbaut)
-1° Works Components
und Geosetting auf Mid
Ich hoffe, dass das so taugt.

Ich denke darüber nach, neben dem CCDB noch einen 200x51mm Push-Monarch RT zu ordern. Das sollten dann nur noch 125mm am Heck ergeben, so wie es das V1 hat. Wie empfindlich ist den das V2 bezüglich SAG und Antriebseinflüssen? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Cam-man (6. Februar 2013)

ich würd nie mit kürzeren dämpfern an der kinematik pfuschen...
so genau wird man das ohne weiteres nicht wissen können wie sehr der antisquat und die kennlinie etc. versaut werden
und bei 1,5cm unterschied kann da schnell mal irgendwas kollidieren

hier gibts ja aber einige user die mit den ganzen linkage programmen auskennen, vielleicht können die das genauer sagen.
aber grundsätzlich würd ich sagen: vertrau dem ingenieur 
keith wird wissen was er macht.


----------



## bebo2403 (6. Februar 2013)

Der Dämpfer ist ja auch 200mm lang. Er hat eben nur weniger Hub.


----------



## MindPatterns (6. Februar 2013)

Spaß mit der Umwerfer-Montage am Rune!

Bin dabei, den 2-fach XT Umwerfer (der XTR wurde offiziell von Keith als der empfohlene vorgestellt, aber ich bin mir recht sicher, daß die beiden dieselben Dimensionen haben) an das Rune zu knobeln.

Problem: Es sieht so aus, als würden die Aussparungen an dem Blech des Umwerfers nicht wirklich auf die Halterung am Rahmen passen. Egal, wie man den Umwerfer positioniert, es bleibt auf einer Seite immer Luft zwischen der Halterung am Rahmen und dem Blech des Umwerfers.

Frage: Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Die Aussparungen am Umwerfer größer gefeilt, oder Unterlegscheiben verwendet?


----------



## NoStyle (6. Februar 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Hier sind ja schon ein paar heiße Spitfires zu sehen. Mir hat es beim V1 ja schon immer in den Fingern gejuckt. Beim V2 konnte ich nicht mehr widerstehen. Ich habe heute ein rotes M bestellt. Meine Geo ist auch so geplant.
> 160er Deville (derzeit im Meta verbaut)
> -1° Works Components
> und Geosetting auf Mid
> ...


Die Geo hört sich gut an, habe ich vorläufig auch so. Dem ersten Eindruck nach taugt das sehr, werde da aber noch ausprobieren. 

Rotes Spitty mit weisser Deville - da weiss ich jetzt schon: Das wird geil 

Ich habe früher auch gerne mal mit Dämpfern rumprobiert, andere Einbaulängen, andere Hübe, natürlich nur wenn das irgendwie kollisionsfrei ging. Mittlerweile halte ich nicht mehr viel davon. Selbst wenn die Einbaulänge passt, beschneidest Du die Kinematik bezüglich Endprogression, nutzt nur die mittlere leicht progressive Kennlinie und musst dadurch mehr Druck fahren oder dämpfen etc.. Ob das den vermutlich gewünschten "strafferen" Effekt hat weiss ich nicht. Dazu kommt vorgezogenes Durchschlagen des Dämpfers wenn das Setup nicht stimmt. Ich würde mir das überlegen, denn 140 mm FW im Heck sind jetzt auch nicht zuviel wenn es richtig rumpelt ...


Ui, bei MindPatterns Umwerfer-Problem müssen die Shimano-Boys ran ...


----------



## der freed (6. Februar 2013)

ICH, ICH, ICH!  
Bin Shimano-boy, kannst du mal ein bild hochladen von deinem Problem, einfach damit man es sich besser veranschaulichen kann! 

Macht echt Spass hier, mal so nebenbei


----------



## bebo2403 (7. Februar 2013)

@NoStyle: die Deville ist inzwischen schwarz.
Das mit der Endprogression stimmt natürlich. Gibt es eine Hinterbaukennlinie dazu? Dazu muss man evtl auch noch etwas mehr SAG fahren, um den Hinterbau bei weniger Federweg trotzdem an der gleichen SAG-Position zu haben.
Ich werde es auf jeden Fall erst mal mit DB fahren und bei Bedarf mal mit TF-Tuned telefonieren. Die können vielleicht sagen, ob sie das sinvoll hinbekommen.
Freue mich jedenfalls schon mächtig auf Ende Februar und bin gespannt auf Bremsaufnahmeproblem und ob ich meine 1fach-KeFü passend bekomme.


----------



## NoStyle (7. Februar 2013)

Ach komm, die Deville gibt es auch in Schwarz? Wusste ich gar nicht ...
Das wird ja dann farblich noch besser! 

Ich würde Dein Dämpfer-Vorhaben vorher mit FT-Tuned, vorallem aber mit Banshee mal ansprechen! Wenn Keith da keine nennenswerten Probleme sieht, ausser vielleicht Kinematik/Kennlinie, dann ist ok.

Ich empfinde die Bremsaufnahme nicht als wirkliches Problem. Ich musste nur bislang bei IS-2000 + Postmount-Adapter nie spacern. Wobei "spacern" in meinem Fall eine schnöde dünne Allerwelts-Unterlegscheibe (pro Schraube) war. Keine Ahnung wie dick die eigentlich sind? Irgendwas mit allerhöchstens 1 mm ??!!??
Allerdings taucht das öfters auf und könnte für Banshee Anlass zur Überarbeitung sein.

Das KeFü-Problem dürftest Du mit 1-fach vorne eigentlich nicht haben.

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf Dein Spitty!


----------



## Globalplayer (7. Februar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Rune V2 Besitzer: Hattet ihr noch etwas am Steuerrohr machen müssen, bevor ihr den Steuersatz eingepreßt habt?




Was meinst du den genau? Lack/Pulver Nebel?
Ich finde die Oberflächenqualität bzw. Endkontrolle nicht besonders gut. Hab vor der Montage vom Innenlager erstmal die Rückstände im Gewinde ausgespült und hier und da noch kurz mit feinem Schleifpapier drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (7. Februar 2013)

Nunja, allgemein halt. Ich denke, fräsen war nicht mehr notwendig, oder? Hab es leider versäumt, das Steuerrohr genau zu kontrollieren, bevor ich den Rahmen zum Steuersatz-einpressen weggegeben habe. Mechaniker meinte, alles wäre i.O., aber ich hätte mir vorher lieber selbst noch ein Bild davon gemacht.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Februar 2013)

Finde ich jetzt nicht sooo dramatisch. Ich musste beim Einpressen des CC Angle-Set Steuersatzes bei meinem neuen (nicht-banshee) Bike auch etwas nachschleifen, weil er sich erst jedes mal schief gestellt hat. Das war innen auch nicht 100%. Danach fluppte es wie es sollte...Irgendwelche Restspänchen findet man schon mal bei Neu-Rahmen


----------



## Globalplayer (7. Februar 2013)

Klar das ist kein Beinbruch, aber bei Rahmen in dieser Preisklasse kann man wohl ein sauberes Finish erwarten oder?
Ich hoffe das diese Woche noch die letzten Teile ankommen, dann kann ich es endlich komplett zusammenbauen. Mein Tubeless LRS ist auch endlich dicht geworden, ohne noch nachträglich was extra nachzukippen.


----------



## NoStyle (7. Februar 2013)

Globalplayer schrieb:


> Klar das ist kein Beinbruch, aber bei Rahmen in dieser Preisklasse kann man wohl ein sauberes Finish erwarten oder? ...


Sorry, nix für ungut, aber welche Preisklasse denn??? Wir reden hier von Rahmenpreisen, die mit 300 bis 600 Euro deutlich unterhalb der sogenannten Edelmarkenliegen! 
Abgesehen davon: Glaubst Du wirklich, dass bei den sogenannten Edelmarken oder den "Big-3" alles Tipptopp ist zur Rahmenmontage? Da kann ich Dir zum Teil ganz anderes erzählen.

Das kommt hier teilweise alles rüber als wäre bei Banshee im Detail recht mangelhafte Qualität - dem ist beileibe nicht so! Mein Rahmen ist, bis auf die leichte Toleranz beim IS-Dropout, wirklich sehr gut verarbeitet. Das Preis/Qualitätsverhältniss ist mehr als nur in Ordnung. Pulverreste irgendwo, oder ein Paar Metallspäne im Innenlager sind total normal. 
Besser ist natürlich immer schön, sollte man natürlich nicht verschweigen!

Ich bin nur kritisch genug und gebe freundlicher Weise Tips/Hinweise auf mögliche Probleme beim Rahmenaufbau. Bitte aus Mücken keine Elefanten machen!
Im übrigen ist das auch einer der Gründe, weshalb ich für solche Dinge wie Aufbauen zum Fachmann gehe und auf selbst "zusammengezimmert" verzichte. Der Mech sagt mir dann schon ob das Murks oder nicht.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Februar 2013)

Globalplayer schrieb:


> Klar das ist kein Beinbruch, aber bei Rahmen in dieser Preisklasse kann man wohl ein sauberes Finish erwarten oder?
> Ich hoffe das diese Woche noch die letzten Teile ankommen, dann kann ich es endlich komplett zusammenbauen. Mein Tubeless LRS ist auch endlich dicht geworden, ohne noch nachträglich was extra nachzukippen.



Also mein neuer Rahmen liegt doch deutlich über den banshee Preisen...


----------



## Globalplayer (7. Februar 2013)

Dann haben wir wohl andere Ansprüche zum Preis-Leistungsverhältnis


----------



## NoStyle (7. Februar 2013)

Globalplayer schrieb:


> Dann haben wir wohl andere Ansprüche zum Preis-Leistungsverhältnis


Nein! 
Aber ich kenne Leute, die haben deutlich mehr für Ihre Edel-Rahmen bezahlt und durften dann tatsächlich Dinge wie Gewinde nachschneiden, Steuerrohr planen oder Sitzrohr ausreiben lassen. Neben anderen Kleinigkeiten wie Hinterbauten mal eben richtig ausrichten oder sonstige Aufnahmen plan fräsen ... und das bei "Handmade in ..." ... da habe ich dann tatsächlich auch einen anderen Anspruch.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Februar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Nein!
> Aber ich kenne Leute, die haben deutlich mehr für Ihre Edel-Rahmen bezahlt und durften dann tatsächlich Dinge wie Gewinde nachschneiden, Steuerrohr planen oder Sitzrohr ausreiben lassen. Neben anderen Kleinigkeiten wie Hinterbauten mal eben richtig ausrichten oder sonstige Aufnahmen plan fräsen ... und das bei "Handmade in ..." ... da habe ich dann tatsächlich auch einen anderen Anspruch.



Naja, mal abgesehen von dem kleinen Grat im Steuerrohr war aber auch sonst nix...

Aber fairerhalber muss man sagen, dass an meinem Wildcard Rahmen überhaupt gar nix zu beanstanden war. Der war "Out of the Box" perfekt...allerdings auch ohne feste KeFü aufgebaut. Über ISCG kann ich also nix sagen.


----------



## NoStyle (7. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Naja, mal abgesehen von dem kleinen Grat im Steuerrohr war aber auch sonst nix...
> 
> Aber fairerhalber muss man sagen, dass an meinem Wildcard Rahmen überhaupt gar nix zu beanstanden war. Der war "Out of the Box" perfekt...allerdings auch ohne feste KeFü aufgebaut. Über ISCG kann ich also nix sagen.


Mate, ich habe keinen direkt gemeint! Zumal ich Dein wunderschönes Nicolai-AM auch noch gar nicht in live bewundern konnte. 
Sollten wir vielleicht übers Karnevals-WE mal machen! 

Ich habe/hatte in meinem Bekannten/Freundeskreis ein paar Bikeshop-Besitzer/Mechaniker. Bei denen konnte ich zum Teil live erleben was vermurkst ab Werk geliefert wurde. Ich selbst war davon auch mal betroffen, bekam zum Glück mein Geld zurück und habe das Wildcard gekauft. Das war übrigens der erste Rahmen bei dem man absolut nichts machen musste ausser dranschrauben und einstellen. ISCG und 68er Tretlager ist bezüglich Antrieb mit KeFü ein No-Brainer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Globalplayer (7. Februar 2013)

Dann kann man also, für mehr Geld noch mehr Nacharbeit erwarten (teilweise)


----------



## der freed (7. Februar 2013)

jetzt schon verdammt gut!  
das rot kommt einfach auch verdammt gut, ich würde die felgen noch von ihren aufklebern befreien und jetzt nur noch schwarze anbauteile!


----------



## Globalplayer (7. Februar 2013)

Thx
Ja da hab ich auch schon dran gedacht (Sticker).
Restliche Anbauteile sind schwarz/carbon.


----------



## NoStyle (7. Februar 2013)

Globalplayer schrieb:


> Dann kann man also, für mehr Geld noch mehr Nacharbeit erwarten (teilweise)


Nur dass wir uns richtig verstehen: Das ist Dein Qualitätsproblem?


Globalplayer schrieb:


> Ich finde die Oberflächenqualität bzw. Endkontrolle nicht besonders gut. Hab vor der Montage vom Innenlager erstmal die Rückstände im Gewinde ausgespült und hier und da noch kurz mit feinem Schleifpapier drüber.


Ich erwarte, egal für wieviel Geld, einen einwandfreien Rahmen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich würde mal sagen genau das hast Du bekommen. 

Kommen wir aber zu viel interessanterem und wichtigerem:
Dein Spitfire kommt jetzt schon sehr fein daher! 
Revelation, Crest, Carbon-Parts, Fox-CTD - das dürfte ein schön leichter Aufbau werden. Und die farbigen Banshees gefallen mir immer mehr, das Rot kommt sehr schön. 

Bin sehr gespannt auf den fertigen Aufbau!


----------



## Tobiwan (7. Februar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Warum das ganze?
> Ich habe schon lange ein Short(er)-Travel-Aggro-Trailbike im Kopf, ausgehend von meiner flachgelegten Geo vom Wildcard. Das Spitfire ist seid jeher am nächsten dran: Steiler 74er oder 75er Sitzwinkel, 66er bis 65er Lenkwinkel, aber das Tretlager nicht zu tief, um die 34 cm. Mit längerem Reach geht alles prima, auch berghoch, bleibt trotzdem wendig und bei steilen Trailabschnitten muss ich nicht gleich in extremere Rücklage gehen, sondern mache mich einfach eher klein auf dem Bike und senke den Körperschwerpunkt. Ist eine ganz persönliche Sache, aber so fühle ich mich sehr wohl und sicher auf dem Bike und traue mich auch in sehr derbes Gelände, aber mit spritzig reduziertem Federweg.



Hey NoStyle,
alles richtig gemacht!  Wenns Wetter mal wieder besser ist, dann lass mich wissen wie sich der LW anfühlt. 
Ride on!
Tobi


----------



## NoStyle (7. Februar 2013)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Hey NoStyle,
> alles richtig gemacht!  Wenns Wetter mal wieder besser ist, dann lass mich wissen wie sich der LW anfühlt.
> Ride on!
> Tobi


Mach ich! 
Ausführliches Feedback zu einzelnen Punkten kommt, wenn ich etwas Zeit auf dem Bike verbracht habe. Wollte mich zuerst um das Dämpfer-Setup kümmern. Wenn das so gut wie steht, dann auf die Geo und zuletzt 650B vs. 26 konzentrieren. Gerade die Geometrie lässt viele Spielereien zu und es ist gut möglich das noch Änderungen vorgenommen werden. Bei der Dämpfung brauche ich vielleicht 1x Tour- und 1x Park/DH-Setting und fertig. Erst dann kann ich vermutlich die kleinen und feinen Unterschiede der Laufradgrößen erfahren.
Drei Dinge auf einmal können halt nur Frauen erledigen ... 

Liebe Grüße
Toddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (7. Februar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ach komm, die Deville gibt es auch in Schwarz? Wusste ich gar nicht ...
> ...bin schon sehr gespannt auf Dein Spitty!



Ne, die Gabel ist umlackiert.
Ich werde das Bike erstmal mit DB testen. Der soll aber auf jeden Fall gegen einen Push-Monarch getauscht werden um Gewicht zu sparen und um Floodgate zu nutzen. Der RP kam einfach aus optischen Gründen nicht in Frage (Kotshima).
Mit KeFü habe ich einfach nur Bedenken, dass ich sie wegen der tiefgezogenen Kettenstreben nicht schön ausgerichtet bekomme. Evtl. hilft der Dremel mir da beim Ausrichten.
Ich bin so heiß


----------



## MindPatterns (8. Februar 2013)

Hinten im Rune habe ich den CCDB Air drinnnen. Bei der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme kann ich nach Festdrehen des Dämpferbolzen die Distanzringe noch mit den Fingern drehen. Seitliches Spiel habe ich nicht feststellen können, aber sollte es nicht so sein, daß die Distanzringe so eingeklemmt sind, daß die richtig fest sind?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Februar 2013)

Also ich kann meine beim CCDB auch drehen....denke das ist OK so...solange es kein seitliches Spiel gibt....


----------



## Marder (8. Februar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Hinten im Rune habe ich den CCDB Air drinnnen. Bei der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme kann ich nach Festdrehen des Dämpferbolzen die Distanzringe noch mit den Fingern drehen. Seitliches Spiel habe ich nicht feststellen können, aber sollte es nicht so sein, daß die Distanzringe so eingeklemmt sind, daß die richtig fest sind?



der bolzen in der wird doch geklemmt. dieser soll feste im rahmen sitzen und sich dann im gleitlager drehen.
wären die distanzringe geklemmt, würde das alles nicht mehr funktionieren! also alles genau richtig


----------



## MindPatterns (8. Februar 2013)

Hab ich dann bei der vorderen Aufnahme ein Problem, wenn die Distanzringe richtig, also so richtig fest sitzen?! 



Marder schrieb:


> der bolzen in der wird doch geklemmt. dieser soll feste im rahmen sitzen und sich dann im gleitlager drehen.
> wären die distanzringe geklemmt, würde das alles nicht mehr funktionieren! also alles genau richtig


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Februar 2013)

Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, was die hintere an der vorderen Aufnahme ändern sollte? Aber warum festknallen? Normalerweise zieht man die an keinem Rahmen besonders dolle an oder ich mach es seit Jahren falsch...??...allerdings bis dato ohne Probleme...


----------



## MindPatterns (8. Februar 2013)

Nee, also, die Bolzen sind mit einem Drehoment von 8-10 Nm drin.
Die hinteren Distanzringe lassen sich ohne weiteres mit den Fingern bewegen, die von der vorderen Aufnahme aber nicht. Da merkt man schon beim Einsetzen der Buchse in die Halterung (am Rahmen, also da, wo der Bolzen durchgeschoben wird), daß diese nicht ganz so locker reinpassen wie die hinteren.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was richtiger und was eher falsch ist. Zu locker oder zu fest?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Februar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Nee, also, die Bolzen sind mit einem Drehoment von 8-10 Nm drin.
> Die hinteren Distanzringe lassen sich ohne weiteres mit den Fingern bewegen, die von der vorderen Aufnahme aber nicht. Da merkt man schon beim Einsetzen der Buchse in die Halterung (am Rahmen, also da, wo der Bolzen durchgeschoben wird), daß diese nicht ganz so locker reinpassen wie die hinteren.
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was richtiger und was eher falsch ist. Zu locker oder zu fest?




8-10 Nm finde ich schon ne Menge...ich hab allerhöchstens 4-5 Nm dran, aber evtl. verträgt die Anlenkung beim RUNE das auch.
Bitte RUNE-Besitzer zu Wort melden....ich bin selbst gespannt...


----------



## MindPatterns (8. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> 8-10 Nm finde ich schon ne Menge...




Du hattest noch nie ein Canyon in der Hand, wo die Bolzen scheinbar mit nem Akkuschrauber in die Halterung gefräst worden sind, oder?


----------



## Frog (8. Februar 2013)

CCDB air & Bushings:

Egal mit welchen Nm die Schraube "angeknalt" wird, die Bushing`s ( Bolzen, Abstandsringe sind bei CC nur optisch schön.
Habe im original Zustand schon ein "wackeln" verspürt; welches auch andere Besitzer auf mtbr.com bemängeln. Mag sein, dass das Streueungen sind, habe aber sofort auf HUBER gewechselt (habe ja auch einen passendne FOX zum Testen noch parat liegen) und alles perfekt!
Auch die Gummidichtungen sind bei bei HUBER nicht vorhanden = weniger Reibung! Etwas silekonfreies Fett noch dazu und fertig sind sorglos Bushings/Bolzen/Gleitlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (8. Februar 2013)

Da ich meinen CCDB (mit dazugehöriger Hardware) noch nicht habe, kann ich nur etwas globaler antworten. 

Für den Evolver, egal ob Wildcard oder Spitfire, habe ich entsprechend passende Achsen/Hülsen fachmännisch drehen lassen. Das man die Distanzhülsen etwas drehen kann halte ich für normal. Der richtig passgenaue Abstand in den Dämpferaufnahmen wird durch die Achse/Bolzen generiert. Die Hülsen/Buchsen sollten normalerweise nur für die richtige Zentrierung des Dämpfers auf der Achse sorgen. Im Optimalfall ist deren "Spiel" nur so gross das man sie drehen kann - beim Spitfire die Dämpferaufnahme an der Hinterbauschwinge. In der Dämpferaufnahme vorne sind entsprechend passgenaue Buchsen verbaut.

Schrauben anknallen oder recht fest drehen würde ich prinzipiell nie!!! 
Dazu kommt, dass die Achsen/Buchsen in den Dämpferaugen sich ja noch drehen lassen müssen. Bei den neuen Banshees ist das hauptsächlich bei der Aufnahme Hinterbau noch minimal von Nöten. Vorne bewegt sich der Dämpfer nicht mehr. 
Das ist eines der Features des KS-Links: Dämpferanlenkung direkt über die Druckstreben des Hinterbaus. Das ganze so linear, dass sich der Dämpfer bzw. die Buchsen in den Dämpferaugen kaum drehen müssen.


----------



## Cam-man (9. Februar 2013)

bin hier auf ein paar interessante statements zum DB Air gestoßen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02/08/cane-creek-double-barrel-air-tuningmoeglichkeiten-erweitert/

anscheinend gibt es verschiedene Luftkammern und verschiedene Durchflussöffnungen im Gehäuse, letzteres ist anscheinend die lösung von problemen mit bestimmten rahmen (Mojo HD) und wird kaum von CC kommuniziert.
da das rune auch ein parallel link vpp ist wie das mojo würde mich mal interessieren welche eigenschaften der dämpfer da nun hat?
er wurde ja wirklich mit den  jungs von cane creek fürs rune abgestimmt, aber ist das jetzt nun ein high volume high flow oder nur high flow ohne high volume?!
verwirrung!
da hat ein pagani huayra weniger dämpfungsparameter die im spiel sind...


----------



## der-gute (9. Februar 2013)

hat denn jemand schon ein Paradox V2 und kann mir sagen,
was für Reifen hinten rein passen?!

2.2 steht in der Tabelle

eine Usermeinung wär klasse


----------



## neikless (9. Februar 2013)

kauf doch einfach meins,  ist aber v1 da ist schon ein 2.2er drin ist aber noch reichlich platz  kann bei Gelegenheit messen ...


----------



## der-gute (9. Februar 2013)

Danke, aber da das V2 ein breiteres Yoke hat,
Bringt mir dein Maß leider nix.


----------



## MindPatterns (10. Februar 2013)

Das mit dem Dämpfer ist mal eine interessante Sache, vielen Dank für die Info. 

Meine auf mtbr aber auch schon gelesen zu haben, daß Keith eins der anderen Gehäuse, die bald erhältlich sein werden, empfiehlt.

Ich hab gestern meinen Bock aufgebaut. Als ich gerade alles eingestellt habe und zum Schluß die Hinterradbremse montieren wollte, habe ich mich schon in Gedanken einen Wheelie ziehend zur Tanke gesehen, mit einem Bier in der Hand, als mir aufgefallen ist, daß ich den falschen PM-IS Adapter bestellt habe - 180 mm statt 185  Jetzt steht's erstmal ohne Bremse hier, aber macht schon was her, das gute Stück 

Was anderes: Ich hatte eigentlich vor, eine TRS+ zu verbauen, aber kann es sein, daß ich mit dem derzeitigen Setup keine Kettenführung verbauen kann? Da ist ja kaum Platz! Verbaut habe ich ein 73mm Innenlager mit einem dicken Spacer... wie könnte man dem Abhilfe schaffen? Weitere Spacer verbauen?

(Auf dem Bild ist gerade die Kombo kleinstes Ritzel - kleinstes Kettenblatt geschaltet)


----------



## Frog (10. Februar 2013)

Was anderes: Ich hatte eigentlich vor, eine TRS+ zu verbauen, aber kann es sein, daß ich mit dem derzeitigen Setup keine Kettenführung verbauen kann? Da ist ja kaum Platz! Verbaut habe ich ein 73mm Innenlager mit einem dicken Spacer... wie könnte man dem Abhilfe schaffen? Weitere Spacer verbauen?

(Auf dem Bild ist gerade die Kombo kleinstes Ritzel - kleinstes Kettenblatt geschaltet)[/QUOTE]

1. diese Kombi wirst du nie fahren
2. wenn du auf den Bock sitzt (SAG) hat man etwa mehr Patz, ist aber in der Tat nicht viel Spielraum. Ich habe die Stinger verbaut. Die mrp2x hat nicht richtig beim Rückwärtstreten funktioniert. Da hätte ich evtl. Von der iscg was abfeilen müssen, damit die Plate näher Richtung Rahmen kommt (trotz 2 spacer am Tretlager ).


----------



## MindPatterns (10. Februar 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> 1. diese Kombi wirst du nie fahren



Ja, sicher... aber man muß ja nur einmal unachtsam schalten... wär mir schon lieb, wenn alle Kombinationen passen, ohne jedesmal hochkonzentriert beim Schaltvorgang sein zu müssen


----------



## kreisel (10. Februar 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Danke, aber da das V2 ein breiteres Yoke hat,
> Bringt mir dein Maß leider nix.



Meiner Meinung nach ist das "Nadelöhr" nicht im Bereich des Yoke, sondern am Umwerfer. Zwischen Reifen und Yoke passt bei mir (Felge: Mavic TN719, Reifen: NobbyNic 2,25) mein Zeigefinger. Beim Umwerfer ist es deutlich enger, ca. 5-8 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (10. Februar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Ja, sicher... aber man muß ja nur einmal unachtsam schalten... wär mir schon lieb, wenn alle Kombinationen passen, ohne jedesmal hochkonzentriert beim Schaltvorgang sein zu müssen



Stinger funktioniert! Der Platz in der Kombi klein/klein ohne Belastung ist höchstens 2-3 mm, sieht nicht sehr schön aus. Hatte aber heute nicht einmal ein Problem.

So, bin heute 40 km mit dem Rune V2 bei Kälte, Matsch, Sonne gefahren!
Den CC muss ich noch was ausprobieren, Zugstufe könnte schneller sein, aber im Ganz sehr positiv.
Habe ja 3 verschiedene Bike in den letzten 2 Jahren gefahren: Pivot Firebird, Speci Enduro (Model 2010) und jetzt das erste mal das Rune V2.
Das  Firebird hat das  sensibelste Fahrwerk und wie in finde auch das Beste.
Was mich aber am Rune direkt begeistert, ist das durchfahren auf dem Hinterrad in Bodenwellen oder Wurzeln. Es bleibt Super stehen und man hat nicht das Gefühl nach hinten zu fallen oder wieder nach vorne zu kippen. Auch der Lenkwinkel ist Super (170mm vorn, mittlere Einstellung hinten). Bin im direkten Vergleich dazu ein Ibis Mojo DH Gefahren mit 67 Grad..... Ganz anders. Auch beim Hüpfen ist das Rune u. Welten besser als das Speci. .
Es liegt richtig ausgeglichen in der Luft.

Fazit: Richtige Entscheidung der Wechsel von Speci aufs Rune und auch die Größe L bei 181cm war genau richtig ( hatte bis dato immer M Rahmen)!
Auch der 30er Syntace-Vorbau fährt sich prima. Dachte als erstes, dass der doch zu kurz ist, aber heute was ich richtig begeistert. Nie mehr ein Enduro mit langem Vorbau!
Auch die X-fuison Gabel ist genauso wie ich sie haben möchte. Zwar nicht so sensibel wie die MZ 55 RC3 Titan, aber dafür sackt sie bei Stufen nicht so schnell weg (bei ca. 100kg Gewicht)! Jetzt muss die nur noch halten!
Desweieren muss ich dem Sram X0 Umwerfer (22-36) mal ein Lob aussprechen. Der funktioniert echt prima, besser als der XT am Speci..
Das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Auch bei der Mokke heute , ohne Problem! Auch in Verbindung mit dem TA Kettenblatt.


----------



## der-gute (10. Februar 2013)

kreisel schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das "Nadelöhr" nicht im Bereich des Yoke, sondern am Umwerfer. Zwischen Reifen und Yoke passt bei mir (Felge: Mavic TN719, Reifen: NobbyNic 2,25) mein Zeigefinger. Beim Umwerfer ist es deutlich enger, ca. 5-8 mm.



ändert ein SRAM Umwerfer was?


----------



## NoStyle (10. Februar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> ... Ich hab gestern meinen Bock aufgebaut. Als ich gerade alles eingestellt habe und zum Schluß die Hinterradbremse montieren wollte, habe ich mich schon in Gedanken einen Wheelie ziehend zur Tanke gesehen, mit einem Bier in der Hand, als mir aufgefallen ist, daß ich den falschen PM-IS Adapter bestellt habe - 180 mm statt 185  Jetzt steht's erstmal ohne Bremse hier, aber macht schon was her, das gute Stück
> 
> Was anderes: Ich hatte eigentlich vor, eine TRS+ zu verbauen, aber kann es sein, daß ich mit dem derzeitigen Setup keine Kettenführung verbauen kann? Da ist ja kaum Platz! Verbaut habe ich ein 73mm Innenlager mit einem dicken Spacer... wie könnte man dem Abhilfe schaffen? Weitere Spacer verbauen? ...


Schande! Hast Du nicht zufällig genug Washer zum kurzfristigen aufspacern? Nur solange bis der richtige Adapter da ist? Ich meine, wer will schon zu Fuß zur Tanke. 

Thema KeFü:
Ich hatte schon geschrieben dass ich ca. 2 bis 3 Millimeter an den ISCG-Tabs abgefeilt habe. Diese kleinen Erhebungen sind quasi fast weg, die gesamte ISCG-Platte nahe zu eben. Damit erreicht man, dass die KeFü mehr ins Rahmeninnere kommt und Platz für Kurbel nebst Schrauben schafft. Das spart zusätzliche Spacer am Innenlager, hat die regulär vorgesehene Kettenlinie und den ausreichenden Übergriff der linken Kurbel auf der Kurbelwelle. Das ganze macht aber nur bei 2-/3-fach mit KeFü Sinn. 1-fach plus KeFü dürfte kein Problem darstellen, weshalb ich das nur bedingt "empfehle"! 

Ja, bedingt durch die Bauweise ist da recht wenig Platz, bzw. meine Stinger ist recht exponiert/tief, funktioniert aber tadellos!! Da muss man eben penibler ausrichten und um jeden Millimeter feilschen, aber nicht unlösbar. Kurz- oder Mittelfristig werde ich auf eine andere KeFü wechseln, MRP-X2 oder sowas in der Art, damit die Kettenblätter durch den fehlenden Bash etwas geschützt sind.  




Frog schrieb:


> Stinger funktioniert! Der Platz in der Kombi klein/klein ohne Belastung ist höchstens 2-3 mm, sieht nicht sehr schön aus. Hatte aber heute nicht einmal ein Problem.
> 
> So, bin heute 40 km mit dem Rune V2 bei Kälte, Matsch, Sonne gefahren!
> Den CC muss ich noch was ausprobieren, Zugstufe könnte schneller sein, aber im Ganz sehr positiv.
> ...


Schön zu lesen dass Du Dein Umwerfer-Problem lösen konntest! 

Der Rest hört sich auch sehr begeistert an und kann einiges davon nachvollziehen bzw. auf das Spitfire übertragen. Ich war gestern und heute unterwegs, habe vor lauter Endorphinen keinen Bock auf Dämpfungs-Setup gehabt und bin einfach nur gefahren und gefahren, immer weiter ... 

Ich muss sagen, dass ich die Geometrie als einen ganz wesentlichen Faktor bei den neuen Banshees empfinde. Trotz, oder vielleicht auch gerade wegen "lang, flach und tief" fühlt sich alles sehr leichtfüssig und verspielt an. Gleichzeitig liegt das Bike ganz satt und souverän auf wenn es mehr rumpelt. Ohne Gabel oder Dämpfer groß eingestellt zu haben finde ich das Ansprechen sehr sensibel. Bei der Gabel habe ich ja verdammt lange überlegt, aber wenn die Performance so bleibt, oder der Service sich in Grenzen hält, ist die jeden verdammten Eusen wert!
Der KS-Link gibt schönes Feedback, wie ich finde und hat ein feines "Pop-off" wenn man über etwas drüber lupfen möchte. Man versinkt nicht im Federweg und gleichzeitig schluckt der Hinterbau verdammt gut weg. Fühlt sich, im Fall Spitfire, auch nach mehr an als nur 14 cm.
Im Sitzen hat man astreinen und wippfreien Vortrieb. Wenn ich mir vorstelle dass das mit leichtem LRS noch fixer geht ... wow. Ich bin super Fan und an der Optik kann ich mich derzeit auch nicht sattsehen. 

Hier noch ein feines Spitfire von User "burke ryder" von nsmb.com:










Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## trailterror (10. Februar 2013)

Verdammt und unverschämt sexy


----------



## kreisel (10. Februar 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> ändert ein SRAM Umwerfer was?



Kann ich leider nix zu sagen, hatte noch nie einen SRAM-Umwerfer in der Hand. Angeblich soll der ja etwas schlanker sein und schließlich wird er von Banshee auch vorgeschlagen.

Ich habe einen Shimano XT (9x)3-fach Umwerfer montiert und das Ärmchen für die "Zuganlekung von unten" (Downpull) abgeschnitten.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Februar 2013)

Man wundert sich doch immer wieder zu welchen Bastelmaßnahmen man gezwungen wird um ein Bike aufzubauen von Jungs die schon so lange im Geschäft sind wie die Banshee-Bros. Dagegen sind 3 "Fussel" im Gewinde ja ein Witz. Was soll das? Ist ein RUNE/Spitfire konsequent für 1-fach gebaut?
In der Vergangenheit hab ich mal von einem Modell gelesen, da wurde die ISCG Aufnahme auch permanent von Usern plangefeilt, weiß aber nicht mehr welches das war oder welcher Hersteller, aber wir haben das Jahr 2013 Herrgott!! Haste das Problem mal an Keith weitergeleitet, Toddy? Wär mal interessant was die dazu sagen....?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (11. Februar 2013)

meins von gestern...noch ohne Dreck!


----------



## nsc (11. Februar 2013)

@Frog: Hübsches Rune (auch ohne Dreck )


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (11. Februar 2013)

Sollte als Anstößig gemeldet werden. 

Sehr sexuell.


----------



## NoStyle (11. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Man wundert sich doch immer wieder zu welchen Bastelmaßnahmen man gezwungen wird um ein Bike aufzubauen von Jungs die schon so lange im Geschäft sind wie die Banshee-Bros. Dagegen sind 3 "Fussel" im Gewinde ja ein Witz. Was soll das? Ist ein RUNE/Spitfire konsequent für 1-fach gebaut?
> In der Vergangenheit hab ich mal von einem Modell gelesen, da wurde die ISCG Aufnahme auch permanent von Usern plangefeilt, weiß aber nicht mehr welches das war oder welcher Hersteller, aber wir haben das Jahr 2013 Herrgott!! Haste das Problem mal an Keith weitergeleitet, Toddy? Wär mal interessant was die dazu sagen....?!


Hmmm, ich glaube "Basteln" muss man klar differenzieren. Wie vorher schon beschrieben: ISCG 05 + 73 mm Tretlager machen bei 2 oder 3-fach Probleme, aber nur wenn man eine schaltbate KeFü fahren möchte! Das ist aber kein alleiniges Banshee-Problem, sondern gilt generell bei diesem Standard!!! An meinem alten Speci BigHit ging das auch nicht ohne Feilerei. 

Ich weiss nicht inwieweit Hersteller solche Standards umgehen dürfen, oder auch möchten?! Andere Hersteller mit Komplettbikes im Angebot tüfteln eventuell kleine Sonderlösungen mit den entsprechenden Zubehörfirmen aus, sodass die anstandslos funktioniern?!


----------



## NoStyle (11. Februar 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> meins von gestern...noch ohne Dreck!
> 
> Hier zu sehen ein geiles (noch) sauberes Rune


Feines Teil !! 
Wenn es Zeit/Wetter erlauben schnappe ich mir den Kalkhoffpink und wir kommen Dich mal im Glüder besuchen. 

Sag mal, wie hast Du das mit dem Umwerfer und Stinger jetzt gelöst? 2 Spacer rechts und fertig?
Mir fällt gerade auf: Du fährst mit Bashguard! Bei mir war das, wegen dem engen und niedrigen Schwenkbereich der Umlenkerkäfigs, nicht mehr möglich. Könnte das an Deiner zusätzlichen Spacerung liegen? Ich müsste meinen Umwerfer nochmal feinst justieren und eher vorsichtig vorne schalten, sonst geht die Kette unter Umständen rechts über den Jordan ...

Hier nochmal meins, allerdings kein neues Foto, deshalb nur attached:


----------



## der-gute (11. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Man wundert sich doch immer wieder zu welchen Bastelmaßnahmen man gezwungen wird um ein Bike aufzubauen





NoStyle schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich glaube "Basteln" muss man klar differenzieren.




das Umwerferproblem mit breiten Schlappen beim Paradox is aber auch so ne Bastelei.

Zum Thema KeFü und ISCG kann ich nur dazu raten:
Spacer in 0.7, 1.8 und 2.5 mm Stärke
damit kann man die Kurbel schleiffrei bekommen,
ohne zu weit zur Antriebsseite raus zu kommen.


----------



## NoStyle (11. Februar 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> das Umwerferproblem mit breiten Schlappen beim Paradox is aber auch so ne Bastelei.
> 
> Zum Thema KeFü und ISCG kann ich nur dazu raten:
> Spacer in 0.7, 1.8 und 2.5 mm Stärke
> ...


Stimmt, das Rausspacern via Zehntelscheiben haben wir auch zuerst versucht. Allerdings war es am Ende doch mindestens eine 2,5 mm Scheibe zusätzlich (wie bei Frog). Keine Ahnung ob sich das negativ auf die Kettenlinie auswirkt. Ausserdem hatte der Kurbelarm links dadurch weniger Übergriff auf der Kurbelwelle. Mir war das ehrlich gesagt zuviel Kompromiss und habe mich für das Kürzen der Tabs entschieden, was relativ flott ging und jetzt alles prima schaltet und genug Platz hat. Aber vielleicht nur bedingt Empfehlenswert! 

Beim Paradox kommt vermutlich hinzu, dass man recht kurze Kettenstreben hat. Das kann schonmal eng werden. Die Shimano Dual-Pulls bauen auch hinten etwas exponierter, soweit ich weiss ...


----------



## san_andreas (11. Februar 2013)

Man merkt halt, dass der Umwerfer tot ist !


----------



## NoStyle (11. Februar 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Man merkt halt, dass der Umwerfer tot ist !


Sehe ich auch so! Dazu kommen die vielen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten. Die Suche des passenden Umwerfers hat tatsächlich am längsten gedauert - schon strange. Getriebe kommt auch nicht so wirklich in die Puschen, scheint mir. Dazu eher sehr teuer. Hammerschmidt scheint tot zu sein?! Spätestens wenn es XX1 bzw. 1x11 in erschwinglicherer Form gibt fliegt der Kram vom Bike. Vielleicht kommt Shimano auch irgendwann mit 1x11 Alternativen auf den Markt, mal schauen ...


----------



## Frog (11. Februar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Stimmt, das Rausspacern via Zehntelscheiben haben wir auch zuerst versucht. Allerdings war es am Ende doch mindestens eine 2,5 mm Scheibe zusätzlich (wie bei Frog). Keine Ahnung ob sich das negativ auf die Kettenlinie auswirkt. Ausserdem hatte der Kurbelarm links dadurch weniger Übergriff auf der Kurbelwelle. Mir war das ehrlich gesagt zuviel Kompromiss und habe mich für das Kürzen der Tabs entschieden, was relativ flott ging und jetzt alles prima schaltet und genug Platz hat. Aber vielleicht nur bedingt Empfehlenswert!
> 
> 
> zum Thema Umwerfer:
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (11. Februar 2013)

MRP 2x:

habe gerade mal ein meine MRP2x in die Hand genommen. Es schein, als ob die Platte krumm ist....also schon nach aussen gebogen! Das würde auch das hochschieben der Kette erklären, da die Röllchen der MRP schief zur Ketten ausgereichtet waren.

War im recht dunklen Keller bei der Monatage nicht zu sehen.
Also noch mal ran.....oder? Optisch find ich einen Rockring ja schon schön!


----------



## NoStyle (12. Februar 2013)

Naja, man braucht ja wenn zweierlei:
- Schaltbare KeFü
- Schutz der Kettenblätter

Das ist eben die Frage: Stinger + Bashguard oder MRP-X2 ohne Bashguard. Rein optisch finde ich ersteres schöner, letzteres dürfte vielleicht etwas leichter sein?!?
Dazu stellt sich die Frage, ob die MRP vielleicht etwas weniger exponiert baut und somit geschützter bzw. mehr Bodenfreiheit bietet. Die Stinger hängt schon recht weit unten, da habe ich ein wenig Angst etwas zu beschädigen wenn es über Baumstämme geht ...


----------



## Frog (12. Februar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Naja, man braucht ja wenn zweierlei:
> - Schaltbare KeFü
> - Schutz der Kettenblätter
> 
> ...




die MRP2x ist in der Summe leichter.....und leider hast Du recht, dass die Stinger sehr weit nachten raus schaut...das find ich auch nicht gut!


----------



## stefanjansch (12. Februar 2013)

Ich werd die E Thirteen TRS+ probieren am Rune, in Kombi mit SLX Kurbel 24/36 und XT 2-fach Umwerfer.

Mal schauen was das an Platzproblemen hervorrufen wird.


----------



## MindPatterns (12. Februar 2013)

Hast Du die Kefü schon da?


----------



## stefanjansch (12. Februar 2013)

Kettenführung ja, der Rahmen lässt noch auf sich warten, aber der sollte lt meinen letzten Infos bei der Lieferung die in den nächsten Tagen kommen soll, dabei sein! 

lg


----------



## MindPatterns (12. Februar 2013)

Okay, bei mir ist es nämlich andersrum. Vielleicht kannst Du dann ja Deine Erfahrungen mir der TRS+ hier posten. Keith meinte auf mtbr, daß er eine SRS am Spitfire verbaut hat, und diese paßt. Er hat allerdings auch erwähnt, daß man halt zur Not ein wenig an der Aufnahme feilen muß - bevor Dich das jetzt schockt: Da ist eine Menger Material dran, hatte ich so vorher auch nicht gedacht


----------



## stefanjansch (12. Februar 2013)

Ich bin da nicht zimperlich, hab bei meinem Sx Trail auch den Manitou Revox und die Links umgefeilt, dass der eigentlich nicht passende Dämpfer nun passt.

Und an Stellen wie einer ISCG-Aufnahme habe ich da Null bedenken etwas Material wegzunehmen!


----------



## NoStyle (12. Februar 2013)

Es wäre interessant zu wissen, ob andere Führungen à la MRP-X2 oder e13-TRS im Vergleich zur Stinger weniger tief bauen. Wäre bei Zeiten über Feedback dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanjansch (12. Februar 2013)

Wenn mein Rahmen kommt, gibts Bilder und Feedback zur Führung!

Bitte alle Hoffen, dass er bei der jetzigen Lieferung dabei ist! 

lg


----------



## NoStyle (12. Februar 2013)

Ich hoffe! 
Nur drück bitte im Gegenzug die Daumen dass mein Dämpfer auch dabei ist ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Februar 2013)

Stellt sich evtl. die Frage ob man bei einem Trailbike wie dem Spitfire überhaupt eine feste KeFü benötigt? Ich bin nun die komplette Saison 2012 mit einer c.guide gefahren und hatte im Zusammenspiel mit einem Bashguard auf der 2-fach RaceFace Atlas NULL Probleme oder Abwürfe gehabt.
Ich bin allerdings damit auch nicht über kilometerlange Stein- oder Geröllfelder geballert. Aber das Kettenschlagen/-schwingen wird durch die c.guide quasi eliminiert und über den Bashguard hüpft so schnell auch nix. Einen Kettenklemmer hatte ich ebenfalls noch nie...?!
Sieht natürlich auch nciht so "cool" aus wie eine richtige KeFü....


----------



## stefanjansch (12. Februar 2013)

Bei mir musste was zum Schutz der Kettenblätter her, da die 2-fach Shimanokurbeln keine Bash-Montage zulassen.

Die MRP-Kettenführungen sind bisher alle zu weich gewesen vom Material, sowohl die Backplate als auch die Kunststoffteile, dass einzige dass bisher hielt war die LG1+, somit die Entscheidung zur TRS+

mfg


----------



## NoStyle (12. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Stellt sich evtl. die Frage ob man bei einem Trailbike wie dem Spitfire überhaupt eine feste KeFü benötigt? Ich bin nun die komplette Saison 2012 mit einer c.guide gefahren und hatte im Zusammenspiel mit einem Bashguard auf der 2-fach RaceFace Atlas NULL Probleme oder Abwürfe gehabt.
> Ich bin allerdings damit auch nicht über kilometerlange Stein- oder Geröllfelder geballert. Aber das Kettenschlagen/-schwingen wird durch die c.guide quasi eliminiert und über den Bashguard hüpft so schnell auch nix. Einen Kettenklemmer hatte ich ebenfalls noch nie...?!
> Sieht natürlich auch nciht so "cool" aus wie eine richtige KeFü....


Ob KeFü oder nicht kann man schlecht pauschal beantworten - der eine brauchts, der andere kommt ohne klar. Ich habe seit der Montage der Stinger + Bash an allen meinen Bikes nie wieder Antriebsprobleme gehabt. Deshalb finde ich eine KeFü schon gut. An eine C. Guide dachte ich auch schon. Mein "Problem" ist allerdings der jetzt fehlende Bash als Schutz vor abspringender Kette oder Schutz von unten. Ein Taco würde es auch tun. Das bietet die C. Guide alleine eben nicht und hat nichts mit "Coolness" zu tun.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Februar 2013)

stefanjansch schrieb:


> Bei mir musste was zum Schutz der Kettenblätter her, da die 2-fach Shimanokurbeln keine Bash-Montage zulassen.
> 
> Die MRP-Kettenführungen sind bisher alle zu weich gewesen vom Material, sowohl die Backplate als auch die Kunststoffteile, dass einzige dass bisher hielt war die LG1+, somit die Entscheidung zur TRS+
> 
> mfg




Wäre für mich schon ein Grund keine Shimano-Kurbel zu fahren.
RaceFace und SRAM machen es da besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Parolli (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht zur Montage von Kurbel, Umwerfer und Kefü!
Montiert wurde eine XTR970 mit 36/22 - Syntace Bash, einen X.0 S3 2x10 Bottom Pull 36/22 und eine Stinger BB Mount! Soweit alles montierbar, jedoch wie bereits diskutiert streift der Umwerfer am Bash wenn man aufs große Kettenblatt schalten möchte! 

Abhilfe: Am Führungsblech des Umwerfers den ausgestellten Bereich circa 3mm mit dem Dremel abfräsen! Passt perfect und sieht ordentlich aus! Stinger steht auch perfect parallel zu den Kettenblättern!

Fotos gibts wenns fertig ist!

Gruss Parolli


----------



## NoStyle (12. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wäre für mich schon ein Grund keine Shimano-Kurbel zu fahren.
> RaceFace und SRAM machen es da besser...


Eine leicht gewagte Aussage, da auch z.B. bei SRAM reine 2-fach Kurbeln eventuell einen anders geformten Spider und somit eine etwas versetzte Kettenblatt-Anordung nebst Kettenlinie haben könnten ... im Vergleich zu 3-fach, wo das große Kettenblatt einfach durch einen Bash ersetzt wird!

Ansonsten fallen, wo gehobelt wird, offensichtlich Späne aus Umwerfer- oder ISCG-Materialien - Hauptsache: Läuft!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Februar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Eine leicht gewagte Aussage, da auch z.B. bei SRAM reine 2-fach Kurbeln eventuell einen anders geformten Spider und somit eine etwas versetzte Kettenblatt-Anordung nebst Kettenlinie haben könnten ... im Vergleich zu 3-fach, wo das große Kettenblatt einfach durch einen Bash ersetzt wird!
> 
> Ansonsten fallen, wo gehobelt wird, offensichtlich Späne aus Umwerfer- oder ISCG-Materialien - Hauptsache: Läuft!



Es ging lediglich um *diese* Aussage, die ich jetzt so hingenommen und nicht weiter überprüft habe:

ZITAT: "Bei mir musste was zum Schutz der Kettenblätter her, *da die 2-fach Shimanokurbeln keine Bash-Montage zulassen*."

Die Kettenlinie hat damit erst mal nichts zu tun.


----------



## stefanjansch (12. Februar 2013)

Die Marke der Kurbel ist mir prinzipiell egal, der Preis muss passen und da ist die slx ganz vorne


----------



## NoStyle (12. Februar 2013)

Stellt sich zudem meine eigentlich gemeinte Sache: Geht bei SRAM- oder Race-Face reinen 2-fach Kurbeln eine Bashguard-Montage oder nicht, bevor man Shimano zum Teufel jagt? Ist aber auch egal jetzt ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Februar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Stellt sich zudem meine eigentlich gemeinte Sache: Geht bei SRAM- oder Race-Face reinen 2-fach Kurbeln eine Bashguard-Montage oder nicht, bevor man Shimano zum Teufel jagt? Ist aber auch egal jetzt ...



Meine RaceFace hatte von Anfang an den Bashguard verbaut....und SRAM bietet die X0 z.B. direkt mit und ohne Bashguard an.


----------



## TheMicha (12. Februar 2013)

Parolli schrieb:


> Abhilfe: Am Führungsblech des Umwerfers den ausgestellten Bereich circa 3mm mit dem Dremel abfräsen! Passt perfect und sieht ordentlich aus! Stinger steht auch perfect parallel zu den Kettenblättern!


Wo genau hast du da gefräst? Meinst du den im Foto rot markierten Bereich?





Danke!


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Februar 2013)

dann des Rätsels Lösung ... 1 - Fach 

ok, back 2 topic. 

Hatte an meinem Spicy 1 Jahr lang die C.Guide dran, und die hat super funktioniert, zusammen mit nem e13 turbocharger Bash, bzw. supercharger. Hatte jedoch auch ne 3-Fach XTR Kurbel dran... C.Guide, muss man nur gescheit, nicht am Schaltzug, sondern mit dicken Kabelbinder an der Kettenstrebe fixieren, dann reisst da auch nix ab. ABer auch erst danach gemacht - nachdem sie 1x davon hing. 

Aktuell wie man sieht, Zee SW plus Führung oben, ohne Bash - funktioniert tadelos.
Wenns in die alpen geht, liegt der Bash unten und die untere Führung.

Heute zum ersten mal 2h das Rune bewegt ... Hammer wie das Ding bergab geht. 
Bergauf konnte ich noch nicht wirklich viel testen, da viel Eis und SChnee. Somit noch nicht objektives. 
CCDBAir - 200psi, dann hab ich ca 14mm Sag - Zugstufe bissl langsamer als empfohlen ... bis jetzt ganz gut ...


----------



## TheMicha (12. Februar 2013)

@JansonJanson: Kannst du einen kurzen Vergleich zum Spicy ziehen? Ich wechsel ebensfalls vom Spicy auf das Rune. Leider lässt der Rahmen noch auf sich warten...


----------



## Parolli (13. Februar 2013)

TheMicha schrieb:


> Wo genau hast du da gefräst? Meinst du den im Foto rot markierten Bereich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja so ungefähr, wobei ich erst ab dem Knick nach unten gefräst habe, leicht schräg abfallen, bis dahin wo die Rote Markierung aufhört.

Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (13. Februar 2013)

TheMicha schrieb:


> @JansonJanson: Kannst du einen kurzen Vergleich zum Spicy ziehen? Ich wechsel ebensfalls vom Spicy auf das Rune. Leider lässt der Rahmen noch auf sich warten...



Vergleich zum Spicy...
Bergab keine Frage was schneller ist 
Spicy war mir in L immer zu klein, deswegen das Rune in XL bestellt, und ich finds wunderbar, endlich Platz. Komm mir nicht mehr vor wie nen Hamster im Laufrad. Trotz der Größe, konnte ich das Rune an kleinen Wurzeln und Steinen gut abheben lassen. Das Rune bleibt auch nicht so hängen an diesen, durch das nach hinten ausweichende Hinterrad, sowohl Bergauf, als Bergab.
Die Bergaufqualität konnte ich noch nicht wirklich gut betrachten, gestern nur Schnee, Eis und Matsch. 
Was ich noch schauen werde, ab der CCDBAir nicht 2 much ist, für nen Enduro, oder nicht doch eher nen Monarch Plus den ich per Plattform für Bergauf verhärten kann.
Für mich auch nen riesen Vorteil, der jetzt aber wirklich nur Gegenüber dem Spicy ist, nen stink normales, geschraubtes, Tretlager - nie wieder Pressfit!
Einzig das Gewicht, wenn man Frame gegen Frame vergleich, ist höher beim Rune.  Spicy L - Rune XL sollten um die 700g sein, jedoch nehme ich das gerne in Kauf, wenn ich dafür Bergab einfach stehen lassen kann ... 



so langsam wird aus dem "Bilder Thread" nen Laber Thread 
sollten dem mal Abhilfe schaffen ... meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Frog (13. Februar 2013)

Trotz der Größe, konnte ich das Rune an kleinen Wurzeln und Steinen gut abheben lassen. Das Rune bleibt auch nicht so hängen an diesen, durch das nach hinten ausweichende Hinterrad, sowohl Bergauf, als Bergab.


......das kann ich auch bestätigen....geht super über Wurzeln auf dem HR. Hätte das nie für möglich gehalten!


----------



## Stralov (13. Februar 2013)

Gleich zwei neue Sachen auf pinkbike in denen Banshee bikes vorkommen.
Einmal ein Test zum DBAir mit dem Rune: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Cane-Creek-Double-Barrel-Air-Tested-2013.html

und ein Video von LaRocque mit dem Prime: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Aaron-LaRocque-Prime-Time2.html

hf!


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Februar 2013)

... bla bla bla ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. Februar 2013)

Geh doch...


----------



## Cam-man (13. Februar 2013)

och ich fand das eigentlich ganz angenehm hier, sind ja nicht viele und so hat das ganze einen familiären charakter


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht ein "Best of banshee" - Thread?!...


----------



## warpax (13. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub auch, es wär sinnvoller, das Gelaber in diesem Thread zu bündeln, als jetzt für alles Nischenthreads aufzumachen, die dann irgendwann nach unten durchrutschen, weil sich die Aktivität verteilt. So lange hin und wieder ein Foto kommt, ist doch alles gut


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Februar 2013)

ok ... wegen mir - hab damit kein Problem 
Dann weiter so, in gehabter Manier ... *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (13. Februar 2013)

@JsnsonJanson: welche version vom DB air ist bei dir eigentlich drin? und ist das der von banshee direkt?
also bezüglich high volume / high flow oder wie auch immer...


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Februar 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> @JsnsonJanson: welche version vom DB air ist bei dir eigentlich drin? und ist das der von banshee direkt?
> also bezüglich high volume / high flow oder wie auch immer...



Bei mir ist noch der "normale" drin ... 
Direkt von Banshee mit dem großen Volumenreducer.

Habe aber beim Testen, auch schon gut FW genutzt, muss das ganze mal nachmessen. der Kolben des CCDBAir ist auch länger als 63,5mm, d.h. Gummiring wird nie bis ganz hinten sein ... denke ich mal?!


----------



## stefanjansch (14. Februar 2013)

Hat schon jemand was genaueres als Mitte Februar zum Liefertermin der gelben Runes von seinem Händler vernommen? 


mfg
Stefan


----------



## Schreiner (14. Februar 2013)

Die kommen wohl demnächst, denke aber ende Februar wirds werden.

Vorab gabs gestern nen neuen Enduro Helm in den passenden farben.


----------



## MindPatterns (14. Februar 2013)

Hier ist der Rune V2 Test auf Pinkbike. Ich weiß nicht, ob er noch nicht freigegeben wurde - jedenfalls erschien er nicht auf der Startseite:

http://www.pinkbike.com/u/mikelevy/blog/Banshee-Rune-650B-Tested.html


----------



## NoStyle (14. Februar 2013)

Hehehe yes, MindPatterns war schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (14. Februar 2013)

Einzelbilder kommen noch


----------



## Brainspiller (14. Februar 2013)

Servus!

Ich war gestern die erste Runde mit dem neuen Rune fahren - es läuft echt super!

Allerdings ist mir meine halbgare Kettenführung um die Ohren geflogen.
Jetzt soll eine richtige her.

Ich fahre 1x9 mit 34er Blatt und 11-34er Kasette.
Schaltwerk ist ein SRAM Midcage.

Was für Führungen habt ihr denn so dran?
Was passt überhaupt hin?

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
Platz ist ja nicht im Übermaß vorhanden...


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Februar 2013)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich war gestern die erste Runde mit dem neuen Rune fahren - es läuft echt super!
> 
> ...



Straitline Silentguide sollte funktioniern, war ja am gelben Proto-Rune verbaut.
Ich selber habe die e13 32t srs+ dran ... glaub so heisst die, jedoch ohne Bash, und unteres Führungsröllchen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Februar 2013)

"Silent" kommt mir der "Guide" aber nicht wirklich vor?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2HLM5mcFew&feature=player_embedded"]Straitline Components Silent Guide - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Schreiner (14. Februar 2013)

Ich hab die gjunkies zweiG hier liegen und hoffe das ich die ans RAd bekomme.

Kurbel die alte xtr 22/32 mit bash


----------



## Globalplayer (14. Februar 2013)

Spitfire V2
Beim Sram S3 XX Umwerfer nehm ich doch die mittlere Führung wo die Schaltzughülle rein kommt bzw. endet oder? Und die äußere Führung war für Shimano?
Ich hab das zwar hier irgendwo mal gelesen und die letzten 10-15 Seiten überflogen, aber nicht wiedergefunden.


----------



## NoStyle (14. Februar 2013)

Globalplayer schrieb:


> Spitfire V2
> Beim Sram S3 XX Umwerfer nehm ich doch die mittlere Führung wo die Schaltzughülle rein kommt bzw. endet oder? Und die äußere Führung war für Shimano? ...


Genau so.


----------



## MindPatterns (14. Februar 2013)

So, aus Projekt Banshee aufbauen wurd dann jetzt doch irgendwie Projekt Kleinteile organisieren 

Zwei Dinge:
Auf meine alte XT Kurbel (3 Fach) habe ich mir jetzt ein SLX Kettenblatt organisiert (M665) mit 36 Zähnen. Ist das von Belang, das so ein Kettenblatt bündig mit dem Kranz des Kurbelsterns abschließen muß? Ich meine in dem Fall die Auflagefläche der Aussparungen. Das ist jetzt nämlich nicht mehr der Fall 

Dann: 
Der Bremsadapter treibt mich in den Wahnsinn  Zwei mal Schrauben bestellt, zwei mal zu lang! Jetzt die kurzen Schrauben organisiert, und ich hab das Gefühl, die sind zu kurz. Meint ihr, die Länge, mit der sie in die Aufnahme geht, ist bzgl. der Kraftübertragung noch lang genug? Ich habs mal ausgemessen, die Schrauben gehen ca. 9 mm in den Adapter rein...


----------



## berkel (14. Februar 2013)

Die Einschraubtiefe in AL-Legierungen sollte min. 1,6 x d sein, also 1,6 x 6,0 = 9,6mm. Warum hast du die zu langen Schrauben nicht abgesägt?

   @der freed
Schicker Fuhrpark! Ich warte noch auf meinen neuen Prime Rahmen und das Legend sollte ich auch mal aufbauen ...


----------



## MindPatterns (14. Februar 2013)

Die anderen Schrauben hatten kein durchgehendes Gewinde...

Wofür steht denn bei der Formel das "d"?



berkel schrieb:


> Die Einschraubtiefe in AL-Legierungen sollte min. 1,6 x d sein, also 1,6 x 6 = 9,6mm. Warum hast du die zu langen Schrauben nicht abgesägt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (14. Februar 2013)

"d" ist der Schrauben-/Gewindedurchmesser. Zum Vergleich: Fox gibt für die Postmountaufnahme der Gabeln 10-12mm Einschraubtiefe an, die Festigkeit des Al-Adapters wird aber höher sein.


----------



## MindPatterns (14. Februar 2013)

Alles klar, danke. Dann haut's mit den Schrauben ja anscheinend gerade noch so hin.


----------



## TheMicha (14. Februar 2013)

doofe Frage... ich checks gerade nicht. 

Welchen Durchmesser hat denn die Sattelklemme am Rune? Bei der Sattelstütze sinds 30,9. Aber bei der Klemme?

Danke!


----------



## MindPatterns (14. Februar 2013)

Ich hab meine alte 34,9 drum und die paßt.


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Februar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Ich hab meine alte 34,9 drum und die paßt.



gerade auch mit der Messlehre gemessen


----------



## NoStyle (14. Februar 2013)

Warum recherchiert man sowas eigentlich nie beim Hersteller unter _Spec_ oder _Geometry_, wenn man schon im Netz hängt ... ?


----------



## Cam-man (14. Februar 2013)

sind halt banshee neulinge


----------



## NoStyle (14. Februar 2013)

Aber schön dass hier inzwischen richtig Betrieb ist - echt gut! Mensch Cam und alle anderen "alten" Banshee-Riders, wer hätte das noch letztes Jahr gedacht, wa ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. Februar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Aber schön dass hier inzwischen richtig Betrieb ist - echt gut! Mensch Cam und alle anderen "alten" Banshee-Riders, wer hätte das noch letztes Jahr gedacht, wa ...



*tröööööt* 

Ich melde mich auch wieder einmal! Echt feine Bikes, die ihr euch da aufbaut! Sehr fesche Haube!!! 

Aufgrund zu winterlicher Verhältnisse (anfangs war's noch genial mit griffigem Schnee! Dann leider extrem nass - auch noch okay - dann aber Eis ohne Ende - gar nicht okay.... Jetzt wieder Neuschnee auf Eis, sollte igentlich sehr okay sein! Hoffentlich komme ich heute dazu, ein bisserl zu biken). 
Letzte Woche habe ich zum ersten Mal seit Ende November das 301 angegriffen und gegen das Rune verglichen. Mit gleicher Bereifung....hm....der Vergleich ist gemein, ich weiß. 1:0 in der ersten Minute für's Rune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (15. Februar 2013)

wenn Banshee einfach so gute Bikes macht ...


----------



## NoStyle (15. Februar 2013)

Nun ja, auch das 301 ist ein gutes Bike! Unabhängig der MKxx-Federwegsversion sind Hinterbau-Funktion und vorallem die Geometrie des 301 vollkommen anders als beim Rune.

Aus GrazerTourers Foto-Album:











Da sollte man nicht unfairer Weise Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Ein Vergleich 601 MK I vs. Rune wäre vermutlich erheblich passender.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. Februar 2013)

Ich helf kurz aus...


----------



## warpax (15. Februar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Warum recherchiert man sowas eigentlich nie beim Hersteller unter _Spec_ oder _Geometry_, wenn man schon im Netz hängt ... ?


 
Je nachdem, wo man vorher geguckt hat, ist man so viel Service vielleicht nicht gewohnt. Ich fand es für die Planung meines Spitty jedenfalls toll, ausnahmsweise mal alle relevanten Maße ohne tausend Mails parat zu haben


----------



## nsc (15. Februar 2013)

Hier mal ein kleiner Teaser von meinem Rune:

Spank Subrosa mit Hope Pro II Evo







Fehlt nur noch der Rest


----------



## NoStyle (15. Februar 2013)

Schick!
Mein 650B-LRS kam auch heute von Sören an! Die passenden Reifen sind hoffentlich ab März erhältlich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beg3Bein (15. Februar 2013)

kurze Frage... sind die Decals am Rune v2 eigentlich lackiert?


----------



## Cam-man (15. Februar 2013)

unter lack bei den farbigen/raw rahmen
auflackiert bei anodisierten (schwarz)


----------



## beg3Bein (15. Februar 2013)

Okay, danke! Werde von einem Spitfire v1 aufs Rune wechseln... Sobald ich den Rahmen habe, werde ich mal Bilder vom Spitfire für den Bikemarkt machen. Das Spitfire ist ein L-Rahmen in raw und in einem guten Zustand. Eine genaue Anzeige werde ich Anfang März raushauen.


----------



## NoStyle (15. Februar 2013)

Ja wie??? Dein Spitfire hätte doch eh schon längst mal hier rein gehört, oder ... ?


----------



## beg3Bein (15. Februar 2013)

hab bisher kein "Aufbau-Bild" gemacht... Habe aber auch noch ein AMP in meinem Zimmer stehen 

Hier kann man es so grob erkennen...


----------



## MindPatterns (16. Februar 2013)

Hey, bei anodisiert sind die Decals nicht auflackiert. Das ist mehr eine Art Klebefolie, die man mit ein wenig Chemie sicher leicht runterbekommt 



Cam-man schrieb:


> unter lack bei den farbigen/raw rahmen
> auflackiert bei anodisierten (schwarz)


----------



## NoStyle (16. Februar 2013)

@ beg3Bein:
Sehr schön Dein Spitty!


----------



## Cam-man (16. Februar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Hey, bei anodisiert sind die Decals nicht auflackiert. Das ist mehr eine Art Klebefolie, die man mit ein wenig Chemie sicher leicht runterbekommt



hm achso, bei meinem anodisierten ists glaub ziemlich sicher auflackiert, aber das haben sie wohl anscheinend geändert


----------



## NoStyle (16. Februar 2013)

In meiner Bilder-Galerie wurden die Decals auch etwas diskutiert. Kommentar Bernhard (haha) zum entfernen der Decals (bei V2 Ano): _"Bisschen Lösungsmittel, oder aber mit dem Heissluftfön, und dann einfach abziehen. Klappt einwandfrei."_


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Februar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Nun ja, auch das 301 ist ein gutes Bike! Unabhängig der MKxx-Federwegsversion sind Hinterbau-Funktion und vorallem die Geometrie des 301 vollkommen anders als beim Rune.
> 
> Aus GrazerTourers Foto-Album:
> http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/7/4/5/4/_/medium/myBike_640.jpg?0
> ...



Haha, wo hast du denn dieses uralt Photo gefunden? *g* inzwischen sieht es ja gaaaaaaanz anders aus (http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/cm/46/cm46vjhg05p6/medium_radl_bunt.jpg?0) und ich glaube es ist jeder einzelne Teile anders *g* trotzdem fährt sich das Rune phantastischer (ja, das heißt nix, ich weiß.... Aber es ist so. )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (16. Februar 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Haha, wo hast du denn dieses uralt Photo gefunden? *g* inzwischen sieht es ja gaaaaaaanz anders aus (http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/cm/46/cm46vjhg05p6/medium_radl_bunt.jpg?0) und ich glaube es ist jeder einzelne Teile anders *g* trotzdem fährt sich das Rune phantastischer (ja, das heißt nix, ich weiß.... Aber es ist so. )


Du, ich bin in Dein Benutzeralbum, da erschien das ziemlich am Anfang. Aber jetzt wo ich das andere sehe fällt es mir auch promt wieder ein - das hat mir super gefallen, Farbe usw. ... 

Ausserdem: Ich fand mein Wildcard auch lange extrem toll und war überzeugt. Das Spitfire killt es trotzdem in fast allen Belangen ...


----------



## MindPatterns (16. Februar 2013)

So, Rad ist fertig aufgebaut, und ich hab ein Spiel im Hinterbau bemerkt, wenn ich das Rune anhebe. Seitliches konnte ich nicht feststellen. Lager ist alles überprüft und mit dem entsprechenden Drehmoment angezogen. Verbaut ist der CCDB. Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?

EDITH:
*SEUFZ* Ich meine die hinteren Dämpferbuchsen für das Problem ausgemacht zu haben. Ich hatte ja schon geschrieben, daß die nicht wirklich fest sitzen. Wenn ich den Finger dran lege und das Rad am Sitzrohr anhebe, scheint das Spiel dort seine Ursache zu haben. Kann man da leicht Abhilfe schaffe, bevor ich mir neue Buchsen bestelle (Huber)? Rad erstmal stehen lassen? Wollte es morgen eigentlich einweihen...


----------



## NoStyle (16. Februar 2013)

Du hast kein seitliches Spiel am Hinterbau? Hast Du denn seitliches Spiel bei den Dämpferbuchsen? Wenn ja, wieviel? Zur Not helfen da 2 hauchdünne Zwischenscheiben und gut ist. Huber-Buchsen sind auch nicht besser wenn die nicht passgenau sind ...


----------



## MindPatterns (16. Februar 2013)

Ich kann kein seitliches Spiel feststellen. Alles, was ich da am Dämpfer reproduzieren kann, hat was mit der Verwindungssteifigkeit zu tun, aber definitiv nicht mit Spiel :/


----------



## NoStyle (17. Februar 2013)

Ich kenne jetzt diese neuen Buchsen für den CCDB noch nicht, aber etwas verstehe ich nicht ganz: 
Wenn der Hinterbau kein Spiel hat, was soll sich denn da verwinden? Entweder passen die Buchsen nicht bezüglich der Breite, dann hat man seitliches Spiel. Gegen die Breite kann man zur Not was tun, siehe oben. Ist dieses minimalste Spiel hilft eine viertel bis halbe Schraubenumdrehung mehr. Oder die Buchsen haben Spiel im Durchmesser Buchsen/Achse/Schraube. Gegen solche Passer-Intoleranzen helfen wohl nur maßhaltige neue Buchsen/Achsen.


----------



## Frog (17. Februar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> So, Rad ist fertig aufgebaut, und ich hab ein Spiel im Hinterbau bemerkt, wenn ich das Rune anhebe. Seitliches konnte ich nicht feststellen. Lager ist alles überprüft und mit dem entsprechenden Drehmoment angezogen. Verbaut ist der CCDB. Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?
> 
> EDITH:
> *SEUFZ* Ich meine die hinteren Dämpferbuchsen für das Problem ausgemacht zu haben. Ich hatte ja schon geschrieben, daß die nicht wirklich fest sitzen. Wenn ich den Finger dran lege und das Rad am Sitzrohr anhebe, scheint das Spiel dort seine Ursache zu haben. Kann man da leicht Abhilfe schaffe, bevor ich mir neue Buchsen bestelle (Huber)? Rad erstmal stehen lassen? Wollte es morgen eigentlich einweihen...



Hatte ich auch beim CCDB. Habe mir bei Huber dann sofort neue Buchsen bestellt (passend für den CCDBAIR  & dem Fox). Scheint ein Problem bei CC. Ansicht sieht das alles schlüssig aus, aber ich vermute den dünnen O-Ring als Sache des Übels! Zudem werden Hülsen bei cc zusammengestellt. D. h. mehere Scheiben zusammengesteckt ergeben eine Abstandshülse und das bringt in sich immer etwas Spiel mit sich. Ein geschlossenes "System" ist immer,stabiler. Jetzt kann man darüber streiten ob eine höhere Pressung den gleichen Erfolg hat, aber wir alles wissen das man die Schrauben nicht zu stark anziehen sollt. 
Habe mit den Huber Buchesn kein Spiel!


----------



## MindPatterns (17. Februar 2013)

Okay, meinst Du, man versaut sich viel, wenn man damit fährt? Zumindest eine erste Runde...?

EDITH: Buchsenmaße finde ich bei Banshee unter Specs, korrekt?

Also Buchsengröße müßte 40mm x 8 mm für hinten und 25,4mm x 8mm für vorne sein, kannst Du das bestätigen?


----------



## Frog (17. Februar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Okay, meinst Du, man versaut sich viel, wenn man damit fährt? Zumindest eine erste Runde...?
> 
> EDITH: Buchsenmaße finde ich bei Banshee unter Specs, korrekt?
> 
> Also Buchsengröße müßte 40mm x 8 mm für hinten und 25,4mm x 8mm für vorne sein, kannst Du das bestätigen?



Da versaut man sich nichts....und ja, sind die richtigen. Must aber dem Stephan Huber sagen, das du einen CcDb Air hast und an welcher stellen der Piggypack ist. 
Und Pass auf beim ausdrücken der Bushings, auf der Piggyback Seite ist das Material ziemlich nahe am Dämpferauge. Der Stephan bietet ein abgeschrägtes Teil an, aber die Schraube von Stephan ist zu kurz Bzw. die Unterlegscheibe zu groß....wirst aber schon merken ,wenn' s nicht weiter geht, dann hast du nämliche eine Macke im Dämpfer .


----------



## MindPatterns (17. Februar 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> Und Pass auf beim ausdrücken der Bushings, auf der Piggyback Seite ist das Material ziemlich nahe am Dämpferauge.



Du meinst beim einsetzen der neuen Bushings, wenn ich sie durch das Dämpferauge schiebe?
Bei meinen derzeitigen hab ich ja nicht so arge Probleme, die bekommt man recht leicht durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (17. Februar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Du meinst beim einsetzen der neuen Bushings, wenn ich sie durch das Dämpferauge schiebe?
> Bei meinen derzeitigen hab ich ja nicht so arge Probleme, die bekommt man recht leicht durch...



Ja genau!


----------



## MindPatterns (17. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte übrigens Feedback von Keith bzgl. der Drehmomente der Dämpferbolzen bekommen: jeweils 15 Nm. Nachzulesen hier -> http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/rune-shock-bolt-torque-spec-615544.html


----------



## MindPatterns (17. Februar 2013)

So, jetzt aber, endlich. Bin noch ein wenig erschöpft aber ich weiß was ich euch schuldig bin, deshalb hier schnell erste Fotos und erste Eindrücke von dem Jungfernflug.

Erstmal recht herzlichen Dank an die Leute hier, die auch tangential bescheuerte Fragen gelassen und ernsthaft beantwortet haben, es ist halt schon etwas her daß ich meinen letzten Rahmen aufgebaut habe, damals ist man noch Lenkerbreiten von 57 cm gefahren 

Auch besten Dank an Bernhard von Banshee-Vertrieb hier in Deutschland (  http://everyday26.de ), der mich beim Kauf betreut hat. Das war erstklassiger Service und ich hab mich sehr gut aufgehoben gefühlt. 

Kurz zum Aufbau:
Ich: 1,77, hab das Rune in M
Ich hab so ziemlich alles von meinem Canyon Nerve übernommen, deshalb geht das ganze schwer in Richtung All Mountain. Ich möchte es aber defintiv noch mit einem 50er Vorbau versuchen, der jetzige ist 70 mm lang.

Was mir an Fahreindrücken in den Sinn gekommen ist:
- Das Rad vermittelt an Steilstufen ungeheure Sicherheit und verzeiht auch mal eine im Blindflug genommene Stufe, an deren Ende über den Winter die Forstbehörde ordentlich gebaut hat 
- Der Dämpfer wurde ohne großen Spacer gefahren, weil ich noch nicht das Werkzeug hier habe, um den Umbau vorzunehmen. Auch war der Luftdruck zu niedrig, da ich spontan meinen halben Werzeugkoffer mit auf Tour genommen habe  Jedenfalls hatte ich schon etwas Wippen beim bergauf-Treten (kein Wiegetritt) gehabt, hier ist für mich also wohl noch etwas Einstellungsarbeit angesagt
- Die Gabel (Talas 32, 150 mm) war HEILLOS überfordert! Bei schnelleren Bergabfahrten kam sie dem Potential des Hinterbaus überhaupt nicht hinterher. Ich hoffe, hier in nächster Zeit etwas passendes anbauen zu können (Lyrik R2CL schwebt mir vor)

Leider war der Wald hier total vermatscht, einige Trails waren deshalb nicht wirklich gut fahrbar. Aber das heute war schon sehr vielversprechend!


----------



## NoStyle (17. Februar 2013)

@ MindPatterns:
Sehr schön! Hat das mit den Buchsen jetzt funktioniert? Wobei ich sagen muss: 15 Nm ist echt schon richtig feste!!! So stark waren ursprünglich mal mein Hauptlager am Wildcard angezogen - da hab ich schon gedacht das Werkzeug bricht gleich ...
Bei mir ist das alles handfest und es tut sich nichts negatives. Bin mal gespannt wie das mit meinem CCDB und den Buchsen ist ...


----------



## MindPatterns (17. Februar 2013)

Hey Namensvetter, die Buchsen hab ich erstmal Buchsen sein lassen, das Spiel, das sich zeigt, wenn man den Rahmen anhebt, ist gleich geblieben. Ich hab aber schon Antwort vom Huber Stephan bekommen. Vielleicht pack ich heute Abend aber auch einfach mal die 15 Nm drauf, vlt hilft das ja... ich werde berichten! 



NoStyle schrieb:


> Hat das mit den Buchsen jetzt funktioniert?


----------



## der freed (17. Februar 2013)

@Znarf hier nur für dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (17. Februar 2013)

endlich ist es fertig


----------



## Cam-man (17. Februar 2013)

holla die waldfee, die letzten beiden sind einfach unglaublich gut!
mit 50mm vorbau und einer passenden gabel wird das rune aber auch genial!

aber als tipp von einem lyrik-fahrer: nimm die RC2 DH, es lohnt sich sowas von!
die gibts inzwischen ja auch mit dual position air, und das floodgate von der RC2 L hab ich mit der richtig eingestellten lowspeed-compression noch nie auch nur ansatzweise vermisst! wäre meiner meinung ein großer fehler nicht die DH zu nehmen 

und noch in eigener sache ein klitzekleinesbisschen werbung 
Wildcard Bikemarkt
kommt nicht wieder vor, aber gab hier ja glaub ich mal interessenten


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Februar 2013)

15Nm finde ich auch extrem viel für den Dämpfer. Wenn man die Buchsen derart festknallt, dreht sich da ja gar nix mehr...
Aber wenn Keith das sagt, wird´s wohl stimmen. Ich geh da trotzdem eher mit Nostyle und dreh die bei meinem Bike mit höchstens 5Nm an.
War beim Wildcard auch genauso.


----------



## kante2004 (17. Februar 2013)

Marder schrieb:


> endlich ist es fertig



Ich kann sagen, es sieht auch live unglaublich gut aus.  Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Moritzz (17. Februar 2013)

Das Rad von "der freed" ist soooo unglaublich gut. Ich bin echt schwer am überlegen mein Speci Enduro gegen ein Banshee zu tauschen. Gefallen mir momentan einfach hammermäßig.


----------



## der freed (17. Februar 2013)

@Marder verdammt gutes Legend, teile vom Sunday übernommen zum Großteil?! 
Zufällig schon an der Waage gehabt?


----------



## Znarf (17. Februar 2013)

Danke! @freed

So ein tolle Bike, das Prime.

Sieht richtig schnell aus. 
Fährt bestimmt genial.


----------



## Marder (17. Februar 2013)

der freed schrieb:


> @Marder verdammt gutes Legend, teile vom Sunday übernommen zum Großteil?!
> Zufällig schon an der Waage gehabt?




neu sind halt gabel, dämpfer und bremse... der rest ist vom sunday.

bei den komponenten doch akzeptables gewicht von 17,32kg mit den gewichtsmäßigen schwachstellen: intense reifen/dmr vault pedalen/ e.13 taco kettenführung mit stahlbackplate (carbonplatte vom sunday passt noch nicht)/ bos komponenten/ mavic 721/ av13 schwalbe schläuchen

der nackte rahmen in L wiegt mit steckachse, bolzen und schaltauge 4,14kg

bis freitag war noch eine boxxer rc mit solo-air und ein vivid air geplant - manchmal kommts halt anders, als man denkt


----------



## paradox (17. Februar 2013)

das banshee von znarff ist sehr sehr geil!
genauso würde ich es mir auch aufbauen, bis auf lenker und vorbau ;-)
ansonsten parts, gabel und lrs sind echt top!

viel spaß


----------



## JansonJanson (17. Februar 2013)

So langsam tauchen ja immer mehr Rune´s auf ... fein fein, dann fühlen se sich nicht so alleine.

Heut endlich mal wieder ne Tour gemacht, mit auch mal 200hm am Stück hoch, auch steiler. Mein CCDBAir (der kein Buchsenspiel hat, so wie er kam), ist immer noch Compression mäßig so eingestellt, wie er von Banshee kam, weiss nicht ob die jetzt schon die Empfohlenen einstellunge haben, oder mitte mitte sind. 

Bergauf - geht gut hoch! der steile Sitzwinkel macht sich bemerkbar. Solange man kontrolliert tritt, macht sich der CCDBAir überhaupt nicht bemerkbar, geht schön hoch. Wenn man es provoziert, und im kleinen Gang anfängt schneller so zu treten, als man es eigentlich normal machen würde, merkt man es dann eher das der Dämpfer das wippen anfängt. Genaus im Wiegetritt, kontrolliert in nem hohen Gang im Wiegetritt geht super. Auch hier wieder, wenns wild wird, merkt man es.
Aber, wie gesagt, an der LowCompression noch nicht gemacht! und ich bin mit gut 100kg fahrfertig nicht der leichteste 

Bergab ... unglaublich, man schwebt förmlich über allem, Dämpfer nutzt den FW gut, aber nicht verschwenderisch. Man merkt auch nicht wenn man ans Ende des FW kommt. Ist wie endless travel ... 

KS Lev ist bestellt, ohne geht einfach nicht. Dann aber wieder über 14kg ... verdammt, aber Reifen werden es wieder unter 14 ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinfueloep (17. Februar 2013)

@ Marder: sehr geiles teil!


----------



## Frog (17. Februar 2013)

@ MindPatterns:

CCDBair: laut Banshee soll der original Dämpfer schon den grossen blauen Ring in der Luftkammer verbaut haben....er liegt ja auch nicht im Paket mit dabei...zumindest bei mir nicht!


----------



## JansonJanson (17. Februar 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> @ MindPatterns:
> 
> CCDBair: laut Banshee soll der original Dämpfer schon den grossen blauen Ring in der Luftkammer verbaut haben....er liegt ja auch nicht im Paket mit dabei...zumindest bei mir nicht!



same bei mir ...


----------



## MindPatterns (17. Februar 2013)

Hey, der Dämpfer kam mit dem Zubehörset, weshalb ich davon ausgehe, daß der Ring noch nicht verbaut wurde. Würde mich aber auch wundern, denn der Dämpfer hat sich doch schon linear angefühlt.



Frog schrieb:


> @ MindPatterns:
> 
> CCDBair: laut Banshee soll der original Dämpfer schon den grossen blauen Ring in der Luftkammer verbaut haben....er liegt ja auch nicht im Paket mit dabei...zumindest bei mir nicht!


----------



## NoStyle (18. Februar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Hey Namensvetter, die Buchsen hab ich erstmal Buchsen sein lassen, das Spiel, das sich zeigt, wenn man den Rahmen anhebt, ist gleich geblieben. Ich hab aber schon Antwort vom Huber Stephan bekommen. Vielleicht pack ich heute Abend aber auch einfach mal die 15 Nm drauf, vlt hilft das ja... ich werde berichten!


Wir beide sind Namensvetter? Stark, allerdings werde ich im Vornamen ohne "h" geschrieben ...  

Ich würde das mit den 15 Nm erstmal nicht machen!!! Das ist viel zu dolle und ich glaube dass Keith sich vertan hat. In 2008 damals gab es schonmal eine Diskussion über die Anzugsmomente für die Lagerung und darauf hin sind diese von 15 Nm auf höchstens 8-9 Nm gesenkt worden! Auf den Lagerschrauben ist doch maximal 5 oder 8 Nm eingraviert, warum sollte ausgerechnet beim Dämpfer fast doppelt so stark angezogen werden? Würde doch das ganze KS-Link Konzept zunichte machen, trotz Minimalrotationen ...

Bezüglich einer neuen Gabel würde ich dem Tip von Cam-man folgen!  Kletterhilfen oder Wipp-Platform sind inzwischen gut verzichtbar. Ich bin froh dass ich den ganzen "Plunder" nicht mehr habe ...

  @Marder:
Wahnsinns Legend. 

  @der freed:
Das Prime ist auch echt tipptop!!!

Laut der Pinkbike-Rune-Review von Mike Levy haben sie, ausgehend von dem Base-Tune, nur 2 Klicks HSC und HSR am CCDB verändert. Ansonsten sind die vorgefertigten Tunes sehr gelobt worden, ausser dass eine Platform-Dämpfung für diejenigen interessant ist, welche ganztägig viel pedalieren.


----------



## bebo2403 (18. Februar 2013)

Gibt es für das Spitfire eigentlich auch schon Tunes/Empfehlungen für den CCDB?


----------



## zupaphil (18. Februar 2013)

Hab am Samstag ne kleine Testrunde mit meinem neuen Tourenhobel gedreht. Ich bin begeistert vom neuen Rune!!!


----------



## NoStyle (18. Februar 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Gibt es für das Spitfire eigentlich auch schon Tunes/Empfehlungen für den CCDB?


Ja, die gibt es, siehe Anhang. 

@ zupaphil:
Super-Geschoss.


----------



## bebo2403 (18. Februar 2013)

Ah, danke dir.
Das muss aber brandneu sein, oder?
Vor ein paar Tagen war dort nämlich nur das Legend zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (18. Februar 2013)

Oh, kein Volume Space für das Spitfire, trotz des gleichen Hinterbausystems? Trotz der unterschiedlichen Federwegslänge würde ich doch fast behaupten, daß auch durch einen Space für das Hinterbausystems noch etwas mehr Progressivität erreicht werden kann, oder?


----------



## NoStyle (18. Februar 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ah, danke dir.
> Das muss aber brandneu sein, oder?
> Vor ein paar Tagen war dort nämlich nur das Legend zu finden.


Ich glaube die gibt es schon etwas länger, musste aber auch ein wenig suchen und durchklicken ... 



MindPatterns schrieb:


> Oh, kein Volume Space für das Spitfire, trotz des gleichen Hinterbausystems? Trotz der unterschiedlichen Federwegslänge würde ich doch fast behaupten, daß auch durch einen Space für das Hinterbausystems noch etwas mehr Progressivität erreicht werden kann, oder?


Da der Evolver einen sehr guten Job im Spitfire macht, habe ich mich noch nicht großartig mit dem CCDB beschäftigt. Soweit ich weiss bekommmen die Banshees den CCDB mit VX-Extraluftkammer, um den progressiveren Kennlinien gerecht zu werden. Ob da noch mit Spacern hantiert werden muss weiss ich nicht ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht sollte man einen neuen Dämpfer auch mal ein paar Ausfahrten lang bei vernünftigen Bedingungen testen, bevor man anfängt dran rumzubasteln??


----------



## NoStyle (18. Februar 2013)

Ja neee, das ist doch jetzt Quatsch ...


----------



## MindPatterns (18. Februar 2013)

Meine Rede. 5 min Zeit, 10 m Asphalt und ein Bordstein sollten ausreichend sein, um so ein Mopped vernünftig einzustellen.


----------



## JansonJanson (18. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man einen neuen Dämpfer auch mal ein paar Ausfahrten lang bei vernünftigen Bedingungen testen, bevor man anfängt dran rumzubasteln??





nach 3 Ausfahren bis jetzt nur mit Rebound beschäftigt ... Rest kommt dann mal 

anscheinend gibts doch paar, die sich an nem eigenen Rune v2 Thread beteiligen würden...
also wer mag ... gerne auch hier ... 

Banshee Rune v2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Februar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Meine Rede. 5 min Zeit, 10 m Asphalt und ein Bordstein sollten ausreichend sein, um so ein Mopped vernünftig einzustellen.



Glückwunsch zum feinfühligen "Hintern", wenn man ein "Einstellungsmonster" wie den CCDB in 5 Minuten so durchschaut, dass man direkt weiß: "Ich muss unbedingt "spacern", sonst wird das nix"...
Ich hab innnerhalb der letzten 200km lediglich die Low-Speed Druckstufe etwas erhöht....that´s all...


...und wech


----------



## Stralov (18. Februar 2013)

Desshalb kommt mir kein CCDB ins Haus. Einfach overkill. Ich will fahren und nich ewig an dem Ding einstellen müssen. Ich bin kein bezahlter Racer sondern Hobbyfahrer. Selber schrauben ok, aber da würde mir dann doch die Geduld flöten gehn. 
Bei mir kommt n X-Fusion Vector Air rein und gut.

@ zupaphil: Sau fett. Mit der BOS kommt das richtig gut! Viel Spaß mit dem Teil. Wie machen sich die 3-fach vorne? Is ja jetzt eine Seltenheit an MTBs mit mehr als 140mm Federweg.


----------



## JansonJanson (18. Februar 2013)

Stralov schrieb:


> Desshalb kommt mir kein CCDB ins Haus. Einfach overkill. Ich will fahren und nich ewig an dem Ding einstellen müssen. Ich bin kein bezahlter Racer sondern Hobbyfahrer. Selber schrauben ok, aber da würde mir dann doch die Geduld flöten gehn.
> Bei mir kommt n X-Fusion Vector Air rein und gut.



Dachte ich auch ... aber bis jetzt 
geht out of the box super! und glaube nicht, das irgendwas groß "verstellt" ist.
Der Hinterbau, mit dem CCDBAir ...


----------



## NoStyle (18. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum feinfühligen "Hintern", wenn man ein "Einstellungsmonster" wie den CCDB in 5 Minuten so durchschaut, dass man direkt weiß: "Ich muss unbedingt "spacern", sonst wird das nix"...
> Ich hab innnerhalb der letzten 200km lediglich die Low-Speed Druckstufe etwas erhöht....that´s all...und wech







Stralov schrieb:


> Desshalb kommt mir kein CCDB ins Haus. Einfach overkill. Ich will fahren und nich ewig an dem Ding einstellen müssen. Ich bin kein bezahlter Racer sondern Hobbyfahrer. Selber schrauben ok, aber da würde mir dann doch die Geduld flöten gehn.
> Bei mir kommt n X-Fusion Vector Air rein und gut ...


Genau deswegen hat Banshee doch die Base-Tunes mit Cane Creek entwickelt - besser geht es doch eigentlich nicht, oder? Jede Kinematik-Änderung hat Keith angeblich sofort mit Cane Creek kommuniziert und die Dämpferabstimmung wurde darauf angepasst. 
Solch gute Voreinstellungen gibt es auch garantiert für andere Bikes, da sammelt sich eine richtige Bibliothek an, von der jeder profitieren kann! Zur Not Base-Tune nehmen, den richtigen Luftdruck rein und testen, testen, testen. Die Feinanpassung sind vermutlich nur wenige Klicks Unterschied. 
Meine BOS kam ab Werk auch schon sehr gut eingestellt. Da musste zuerst auch nur der passende Luftdruck rein und schon hatte ich ein prima Fahrwerk.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Februar 2013)

NoStyle hat recht. Das CCDBAir Basis-Setup vom Speci Enduro ist auch gut.


----------



## zupaphil (18. Februar 2013)

Stralov schrieb:


> @ zupaphil: Sau fett. Mit der BOS kommt das richtig gut! Viel Spaß mit dem Teil. Wie machen sich die 3-fach vorne? Is ja jetzt eine Seltenheit an MTBs mit mehr als 140mm Federweg.



Also ich muss sagen, dass ich damit absolut keinerlei Probleme habe. Alle 3 Kettenblätter lassen sich problemlos durchschalten. 
Ich persönlich halte wenig von diesem 2 fach Krams. Das größere KB wäre mir noch immer zu klein, da man ja ab 30km/h nicht mehr wirklich beschleunigen kann. Klar engt das die Bodenfreiheit etwas ein aber ich persönlich hatte damit noch nie wirklich Probleme und selbst wenn man mal wirklich aufsetzen sollte, die Kettenblätter sind ja nicht aus Zucker... Und das kleine KB nehm ich auch gerne mit, bin n fauler Sack und trete lieber gemütlich berghoch und hebe mir meine Kraft für bergab auf 
Wenn irgendwann mal diese 9er Ritzel für hinten zu normalen Preisen verkauft werden kann man auch über son Krams reden...
Hab auch noch ne schaltbare Bionicon KeFü und werde die die Tage noch montieren. Kann ja nicht schaden...


----------



## MindPatterns (18. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum feinfühligen "Hintern", wenn man ein "Einstellungsmonster" wie den CCDB in 5 Minuten so durchschaut, dass man direkt weiß: "Ich muss unbedingt "spacern", sonst wird das nix"...
> Ich hab innnerhalb der letzten 200km lediglich die Low-Speed Druckstufe etwas erhöht....that´s all...
> 
> 
> ...und wech



Beim nächsten mal benutz ich die Ironie-Tags


----------



## Stralov (18. Februar 2013)

Ha! Vermutlich muss ich am ende mit dem X-Fusion mehr basteln als ihr mit dem CCDB.  
Naja, jetzt gibts kein Weg zurück. 

Zu 2-Fach/3-Fach ... muss leider sagen für mich war der umstieg auf 2-Fach bei meinem Hardtail ne Offenbarung. Ich brauch das Große einfach nich. Fahre mi 24/38 - 11-36 (10speed) und da hab ich alles was ich brauch, plus den Bashguard. So muss ich weniger rumschalten vorne als bisher was ich einfach angenehmer finde.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Februar 2013)

Stralov schrieb:


> Desshalb kommt mir kein CCDB ins Haus. Einfach overkill. Ich will fahren und nich ewig an dem Ding einstellen müssen. Ich bin kein bezahlter Racer sondern Hobbyfahrer. Selber schrauben ok, aber da würde mir dann doch die Geduld flöten gehn.
> Bei mir kommt n X-Fusion Vector Air rein und gut.



Das "Ding" stellst Du ja im Laufe von ein paar "richtigen" Ausfahrten auch nur ein mal ein und dann nie wieder. Den "Aufwand" die ersten paar Wochen gönn ich mir für eine entsprechende End-Performance.


----------



## Cam-man (18. Februar 2013)

Da muss ich zustimmen.
je universeller die dämpfung desto eher geht es mit "set it and forget it".
an meiner gabel hab ich auch nie mehr was verstellt...
genau deswegen versteh ich das marketing-gelaber einiger firmen (hauptsache fox, aber auch x-fusion) nicht, die alles so weit wie es geht reduzieren wollen damit der kunde auch damit umgehen kann...
das geht nur zu lasten von den leuten, die sich damit auseinandersetzen und das sehr wohl verstehen, und ich denke da gibts schon auch ein paar 

aber trotzdem denke ich dass der vector air sicher ein sehr guter dämpfer ist! 
ist ja auch nicht so ein reduziertes teil wie ein fox ctd oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (18. Februar 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> Da muss ich zustimmen.
> je universeller die dämpfung desto eher geht es mit "set it and forget it".
> an meiner gabel hab ich auch nie mehr was verstellt...
> genau deswegen versteh ich das marketing-gelaber einiger firmen (hauptsache fox, aber auch x-fusion) nicht, die alles so weit wie es geht reduzieren wollen damit der kunde auch damit umgehen kann ... ist ja auch nicht so ein reduziertes teil wie ein fox ctd oder so.


Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob z.B. ein Fox CTD Dämpfer oder Gabel "reduziert" ist. Ganz im Gegenteil, vorausgesetzt ich habe diese Technik richtig verstanden, habe ich drei Dämpfungs-Modi, welche bei "Climb" nochmals unterteilt ist. Dazu kommen, je nach dem, alles regelbar vom Cockpit aus. Was da "reduziert" ist kann ich mangels Praxis nicht beurteilen. Bei der Vorstellung bis zu 6 Schalthebel am Lenker zu haben würde ich allerdings irre werden - ich möchte doch eigentlich nur Radfahren?!?! 
Deswegen habe ich mich auch strikt gegen Platformen oder Absenkungen beim Spitty entschieden.
Sicher ist der Dubbel-Bubbel komplex bezüglich der Technik, aber seitdem ich weiss dass es gut ausgetestete Settings gibt, habe ich deutlich weniger schweissnasse Hände und bin gespannt was der Dämpfer kann ...


----------



## Stralov (18. Februar 2013)

Ajup. Ganz beschneiden will ich mich ja auch nicht. Der Vector isses immerhin in der HLR fassung. R wäre dann doch zu wenig.  
Das mit den vorgefertigten Settings is natürlich schon ne feine Sache. Aber sowas heb ich mir dann doch für später auf, wenn ich mal ein wenig mehr Erfahrung mit Fullys und wie sich sowas anfühlt beim fahren, habe.


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. Februar 2013)

Ich seh's eigentich so wie der stralov, kalkhoffpink und der NoStyle.  Sprich, ich gebe euch allen Recht *g*

Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass man mit dem DB Air ein Setup finden kann, welches einem vielleicht noch mehr zusagt als das gewohnte vom CTD, allerdings traue ich mir nicht zu, dieses Setup jemals zu finden. Es würde drauf rauslaufen, dass ich ein Standardsetup nehme, das vorgeschlagen wird, und ich mich dann nahe an diesem in verschiedene Richtungen weiter taste, bis ich keine Lust mehr habe oder mein Gefühl keine vernünftigen Entscheidungen mehr treffen kann, weil ich einfach fahren möchte (und diese Einschränkungen ergeben dann in etwa die gleiche Verstellbandbreite wie sie auch der CTD bietet...)  Insofer trage ich lieber einen viertel Kilo weniger herum und bin mit dem CTD super zufrieden! 

Die C, T, D Einstellung und die Unterteilung der Druckstufen in 3 Bereiche finde ich ehrlich gesagt ausreichend, um an der Dämpfung ein bisserl was zu ändern. Mir reichts.  Ich kann es aber nachvollziehen, dass viele den DB Air wollen - der Spieltrieb und Neugier wären ja da, aber draußen im Gelände liegen die Prioritäten bei mir dann doch mehr beim Fahren. Könnte ich dn Dämpfer abends im Wohnzimmer testen ud abstimmen, wär's der DB Air geworden.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. Februar 2013)

Der Vorteil vom CCDB ist eben, dass Dir keine festen Vorgaben gemacht werden - außerd dem soliden Grund-Setup. Sicher sind die 3,5 Stufen beim CTD für die meisten Belange ausreichend und vermutlich werden viele auch keine weiteren Einstellungen vermissen, weil er halt funktioniert. Und da man keine Möglichkeiten hat einzugreifen, lebt man eben damit und gewöhnt sich auch daran und wird sicher seinen Spaß haben.
Nur wenn man an irgend einem Punkt feststellt, dass man mit 10% mehr Low-Speed Druckstufe seinem persönlichen Fahrverhalten oder der wachsenden Bike-Erfahrung was Gutes tun könnte, dann ist man beim FOX halt am Ende, während man beim CCDB eben doch noch mal 2 Klicks reindrehen kann....

...naja, blabla, kann man sich vermutlich totdiskutieren, genug Off-Topic...


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Februar 2013)

back 2 topic ... mehr Bilder!  *g*


----------



## nsc (19. Februar 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> back 2 topic ... mehr Bilder!  *g*



Bilder gibts heute Abend, mein Rune-Rahmen ist noch im Postauto


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. Februar 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Bilder gibts heute Abend, mein Rune-Rahmen ist noch im Postauto



Das sind die ärgsten Stunden überhaupt! Genieß sie! 

Meiner kam damals komplett unverhofft (hätte erst in der darauffolgendenWoche damit gerechnet). Ich bin krank zu Hause im Bett gelegen. Es hat geklingelt und ich habe mich geärgert, dass ich mit Brummschädel aufstehen musste... Plötzlich steht ein Typ mit einer Banshee Schachtel im Steigenhaus... Alter Falter!!!  Das was dann kam war ein mehrstündiges Zwischenhoch. *g*


----------



## nsc (19. Februar 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Das sind die ärgsten Stunden überhaupt! Genieß sie!



Ja das stimmt! Sehr fies wenn man morgens schon weiß was einem nach Feierabend für ein tolles Paket erwartet, der Tag zieht sich dann etwas... (und im meinen Alter hat man eh keine Geduld  )


----------



## TheMicha (19. Februar 2013)

@nsc: Auf welche Rahmenfarbe wartest du denn? Nicht zufällig raw oder?

Hat evtl. jemand ne Ahnung wo die Lieferung mit den silbernen Rahmen bleibt? Eigentlich sollten die ja schon lange in Deutschland sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nsc (19. Februar 2013)

TheMicha schrieb:


> @_nsc_: Auf welche Rahmenfarbe wartest du denn? Nicht zufällig raw oder?
> 
> Hat evtl. jemand ne Ahnung wo die Lieferung mit den silbernen Rahmen bleibt? Eigentlich sollten die ja schon lange in Deutschland sein?



Nein, ich hab einen blauen Rahmen bekommen. Den da....





In natura ist der Rahmen noch etwas dunkler. So fehlt nur noch der Rest  Gabel, Lenker, Vorbau und Pedale kommen morgen, der Rest wird die Tage bestellt und dann kann am Wochenende aufgebaut werden!


----------



## trailterror (19. Februar 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich seh's eigentich so wie der stralov, kalkhoffpink und der NoStyle.  Sprich, ich gebe euch allen Recht *g*
> 
> Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass man mit dem DB Air ein Setup finden kann, welches einem vielleicht noch mehr zusagt als das gewohnte vom CTD, allerdings traue ich mir nicht zu, dieses Setup jemals zu finden. Es würde drauf rauslaufen, dass ich ein Standardsetup nehme, das vorgeschlagen wird, und ich mich dann nahe an diesem in verschiedene Richtungen weiter taste, bis ich keine Lust mehr habe oder mein Gefühl keine vernünftigen Entscheidungen mehr treffen kann, weil ich einfach fahren möchte (und diese Einschränkungen ergeben dann in etwa die gleiche Verstellbandbreite wie sie auch der CTD bietet...)  Insofer trage ich lieber einen viertel Kilo weniger herum und bin mit dem CTD super zufrieden!
> 
> Könnte ich dn Dämpfer abends im Wohnzimmer testen ud abstimmen, wär's der DB Air geworden.


----------



## zupaphil (20. Februar 2013)

TheMicha schrieb:


> @nsc:
> Hat evtl. jemand ne Ahnung wo die Lieferung mit den silbernen Rahmen bleibt? Eigentlich sollten die ja schon lange in Deutschland sein?



Also ich hab mein Rune in Raw vorletzten Freitag bereits erhalten. Denke mal du wirst erst in der nächsten Lieferung bedacht werden...


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Februar 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab einen blauen Rahmen bekommen. Den da....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Schlumpf


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. Februar 2013)

Ah! Endlich wieder ein blaues Rune! Schön!  Ich mag meines bekanntlich ja ganz gerne. 

Das ist ein M Rahmen, oder? Hast du ihn gewogen? mich würde das Gewicht mit/ohne Dämpfer inkl Ausfallenden und Achse interessieren.

Einen schönen Tag, euch allen!


----------



## nsc (20. Februar 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ah! Endlich wieder ein blaues Rune! Schön!  Ich mag meines bekanntlich ja ganz gerne.



Jep, schaut verdammt sexy aus 



GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Das ist ein M Rahmen, oder? Hast du ihn gewogen? mich würde das Gewicht mit/ohne Dämpfer inkl Ausfallenden und Achse interessieren.



Ja ist ein M-Rahmen, gewogen hab ich ihn nicht (ohne Waage geht das schlecht), kommt vielleicht noch!



GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Einen schönen Tag, euch allen!



Danke, gleichfalls!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (20. Februar 2013)

banshee teased auf der facebookseite...







das kann doch nur vouilloz sein?
ob das ernst gemeint ist?!

brayton haben sie ja ans hope team verloren... ein neuer fahrer muss also schon her...


----------



## xMARTINx (20. Februar 2013)

Der Nico wird wohl nicht auf nem banshee landen


----------



## nsc (20. Februar 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Der Nico wird wohl nicht auf nem banshee landen



Doch werde ich, der Rahmen kam doch gestern  (war grad etwas irritiert als ich meinen Namen las)


----------



## Cam-man (20. Februar 2013)

das dachte ich mir auch... aber wer kann da sonst in frage kommen?

andererseits kÃ¶nnte nico wohl einer der fahrer sein, die den sponsor wechseln wÃ¼rden wenn ihnen andere rÃ¤der besser gefallen und es eben nicht nur um marketing und geld geht...

â¬: ah, anscheinend ein master, auf die idee bin ich natÃ¼rlich nicht gekommen 
eric delsouiller
nico wÃ¤r auch einfach viel zu unreal gewesen


----------



## Third Eye (21. Februar 2013)

Blick hinter den Vorhang!
Bis zum "Auftritt" wird es noch einwenig dauern ...


----------



## NoStyle (21. Februar 2013)

Hahaha, da hat sich offensichtlich jemand von etwas blauem überzeugen lassen, um das schwarz/weisse nach langer Zeit dranzugeben ... 

PS: Cölör Pürvürs


----------



## nsc (21. Februar 2013)

Das Grün ist auch top


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Februar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hahaha, da hat sich offensichtlich jemand von etwas blauem überzeugen lassen, um das schwarz/weisse nach langer Zeit dranzugeben ...
> 
> PS: Cölör Pürvürs



F*** ist das geil ... 
brauch jetzt viel Geld für nen Legend


----------



## Schreiner (21. Februar 2013)

uahh, I frei mi so aufs gelbe Rune


----------



## stefanjansch (21. Februar 2013)

Ich kanns auch schon kaum mehr erwarten.

Die Teile liegen schon alle bereit und warten nur mehr darauf verbaut zu werden.


Wie werden eure kommenden Rune's und Spitty's aufgebaut?


lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (21. Februar 2013)

In meinem Fall Spitfire, noch nicht ganz fertig, mit fehlendem CCDB und 650B, aber sonst wie *hier*


----------



## stefanjansch (21. Februar 2013)

Meins wird eher auf der massiven Seite angesiedelt werden, hoffe aber auf unter 16 Kg.

Rune, Large mit CCDB Air 142x12, Gelb
Marzocchi 55 RC3 Ti tapered
Works Components -1,5°
Bremsen SLX 203/180
Kurbel SLX 24/36 10-fach
Umwerfer XT 10-fach
Kassette 11-36 XT
XT shadow+ Schaltwerk
Easton Havoc, 35mm schwarz
Renthal Fatbar 20mm
DMR Vault Pedale
LR Vorn Hope Po2/ZTR Flow EX, Conti MudKing mit Milch
LR Hinten Hope Pro2/ ZTR FLow, Specialized Chunder Control
Kindshock LEV 150mm
Chromag Moon Sattel
Griffe ODI Troy Lee
E-thirteen TRS+ Kettenführung


mal schauen wenn der Rahmen auftaucht!


lg


----------



## NoStyle (21. Februar 2013)

Ist doch ein schöner und grundsolider Aufbau. Vorallem muss es nicht immer oberhalb XT oder X9 sein. Es dürfte jedenfalls nichts geben was Dich aufhält und kannst alles fahren. Gewicht ist immer so eine Sache ... meins wiegt so auch vorläufig über 14 kg - eigentlich zu schwer für´n AM. Allerdings geht der Hinterbau hervorragend, wie ich finde. Der überspielt das Mehrgewicht vorzüglich. Wenn man sitzen bleibt hat man super antrittsneutralen Vortrieb, auch wenn es mal steiler wird. Bei mir mangelt es eher an Fitness, statt am vermeintlichen Übergewicht des Bikes.


----------



## stefanjansch (21. Februar 2013)

Mich hat Gewicht noch nie so richtig gestört, fahre derzeit, mangels Alternative mit meinen SX Trail herum, 36/23 Übersetzung und komplett Bergauffahruntauglicher Fahrwerksabstimmung und 18,0 Kg meine Touren


----------



## Parolli (21. Februar 2013)

Vor lauter Farben hier mein zeitlos Schwarzes, Black is beautiful!


----------



## Stralov (21. Februar 2013)

Mir is an dem schwarzen zu viel weiß. Trotzdem is black beautiful  ... und der Sattel  gewagt, aber er hat was.


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Februar 2013)

Boah! Ich finde das schwarze Rune schon ganz cool!  Sattel, Stütze und Lenker würde ich schwarz machen, dann....bumm!

Hast du den schwarzen Rahmen zufällig gewogen? Ist ein L, oder? Mich interessiert der Unterschied zum Lackierten Rahmen.


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Februar 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Boah! Ich finde das schwarze Rune schon ganz cool!  Sattel, Stütze und Lenker würde ich schwarz machen, dann....bumm!
> 
> Hast du den schwarzen Rahmen zufällig gewogen? Ist ein L, oder? Mich interessiert der Unterschied zum Lackierten Rahmen.



Könnte nen nackten XL Frame anbieten - schwarz - für Vergleichswiegen - aber werde wohl der einzige sein mit nem XL ...



stefanjansch schrieb:


> Ich kanns auch schon kaum mehr erwarten.
> Die Teile liegen schon alle bereit und warten nur mehr darauf verbaut zu werden.
> Wie werden eure kommenden Rune's und Spitty's aufgebaut?
> lg



Aufbau wie auf dem Bild, 
morgen kommt noch ne KS Lev 150mm rein
Reifen für Sommer noch geändert.
Evtl noch ne Sram XX Kasette 11-36
Evtl noch ne Lyrik Solo Air DH 170mm schwarz


----------



## Parolli (21. Februar 2013)

Danke, ich denke etwas ab von der Norm regt das Auge an! Sattel ist ein Test!

So schön es auch aussieht, das mit der Stinger funktioniert nicht auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt, zu wenig Platz!

Gibts schon Erfahrungswerte welche 2fach Kefü am besten funktioniert! Hab an ne Csixx Doubler http://www.ceednow.com/marken/csixx/csixx-doubler-kettenfuhrung-ohne-bashring.html
oder ne Emanon http://www.emanon-shop.com/CAN-DUO-SLT-ISCG-05

gedacht! Es wurde ja schon geschrieben dass das heraussetzen der Kurbel was bringt, würde ich ungern machen da die Schaltung so super funktioniert!

Danke Parolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (21. Februar 2013)

Parolli schrieb:


> Danke, ich denke etwas ab von der Norm regt das Auge an! Sattel ist ein Test!
> 
> So schÃ¶n es auch aussieht, das mit der Stinger funktioniert nicht auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt, zu wenig Platz!
> 
> ...






Bei mir funktioniert die Stinger bei 22-36 (9-fach) + Rockring mit 2 Spacern unter dem Tretlager....sogar bei der letzten Schlammschlachtð£hervorragend.
Sieht im unbelasteten Zustand schon recht knapp aus....


----------



## kreisel (21. Februar 2013)

Parolli schrieb:


> Gibts schon Erfahrungswerte welche 2fach Kefü am besten funktioniert! Hab an ne Csixx Doubler http://www.ceednow.com/marken/csixx/csixx-doubler-kettenfuhrung-ohne-bashring.html
> oder ne Emanon http://www.emanon-shop.com/CAN-DUO-SLT-ISCG-05
> 
> gedacht! Es wurde ja schon geschrieben dass das heraussetzen der Kurbel was bringt, würde ich ungern machen da die Schaltung so super funktioniert!
> ...



Die emanon ist interessant... Würde mich auch interessieren wie die funktioniert.


----------



## Third Eye (21. Februar 2013)

*feil, raspel, säg*

Und fertig ist die Selbstbau Kettenführung:
(wird sobald die Tests abgeschlossen sind schwarz lackiert)






Extra leichter, dämpfender (vorallem die Geräusche) Strebenschutz:


----------



## zec (21. Februar 2013)

Interessant - bin gespannt wie dir 1-fach taugen wird. Kommt an die Kettenstrebe noch eine Selbstbau-KeFü-Rolle dran?
Was für ein Material ist das für den Strebenschutz? Nehme sonst immer einen alten Schlauch mit doppelseitigem Klebeband. Bin aber offen für Neues.
Und raw ist einfach zeitlos schön  .


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Februar 2013)

Yeah!  


Hast du auch das selbstklebende Moosgummi vom Conrad genommen? Funktioniert bei mir super!


----------



## Third Eye (21. Februar 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Yeah!
> 
> 
> Hast du auch das selbstklebende Moosgummi vom Conrad genommen? Funktioniert bei mir super!



Keine Ahnung woher ich das Teil habe, ist etwas höher (ca. 3 - 4 mm), weicher & schmäler.
KeFü: will es ohne versuchen (es kommt auch ein Shimano Shadow Plus zum Einsatz). Ansonsten kommt wahrscheinlich eine Selbstbau Bionicon drauf.


@ NoStyle: die Probefahrt mit dem blauen Rune gab es erst nach meiner Entscheidung / Bestellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (22. Februar 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Bilder gibts heute Abend, mein Rune-Rahmen ist noch im Postauto



endlich noch ein Mer hier, sonst fahren ja recht viele hier das Rune in L  Wie hoch baut Dein Körper denn?

Was für einen Vorbau wirst Du denn dranmachen? Im Moment habe ich noch einen 70er dran aber ich schau, daß ich schnellstmöglich auf 50 wechsel. 
Hat natürlich alles etwas mit persönlicher Vorliebe zu tun, aber die Build Kits vom Rune stehen mit 60er Vorbau auf der Banshee Seite, ob Keith das Rune wohl um diese Länge designt hat, um für alle Rahmengrößen ein gleicherweise ausgewogenes Fahrerlebnis zu erreichen?

Ich hoffe, daß mein Dämpfer vor dem WE noch zurückkommt, ich will endlich wieder fahren...


----------



## Frog (22. Februar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> endlich noch ein Mer hier, sonst fahren ja recht viele hier das Rune in L  Wie hoch baut Dein Körper denn?
> 
> Was für einen Vorbau wirst Du denn dranmachen? Im Moment habe ich noch einen 70er dran aber ich schau, daß ich schnellstmöglich auf 50 wechsel.
> Hat natürlich alles etwas mit persönlicher Vorliebe zu tun, aber die Build Kits vom Rune stehen mit 60er Vorbau auf der Banshee Seite, ob Keith das Rune wohl um diese Länge designt hat, um für alle Rahmengrößen ein gleicherweise ausgewogenes Fahrerlebnis zu erreichen?
> ...



Fähre einen 30er bei L. Habe vorher immer 65-80 er bei M gefahren....paßt also perfekt. Vielleicht für lange Touren wäre ein 40 er besser ... Wer weis!

Was hat den CC amnDämpfer gemacht?


----------



## zupaphil (22. Februar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hahaha, da hat sich offensichtlich jemand von etwas blauem überzeugen lassen, um das schwarz/weisse nach langer Zeit dranzugeben ...
> 
> PS: Cölör Pürvürs



SEHR GEIL!!!!


----------



## MindPatterns (22. Februar 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> Was hat den CC amnDämpfer gemacht?




Die Buchsen waren nicht okay. Hatte vertikales Spiel am Hinterbau. CosmicSport wußte bereits bescheid (Cane Creek hat da ein paar Montagsbuchsen ausgeliefert) und mir gesagt, sie würden sich drum kümmern. Jetzt liegt das gute Stück im Warenausgang


----------



## martinfueloep (22. Februar 2013)

Damit die Runes hier nicht noch weiter überhand nehmen kommt zwischendurch ein kleines Legend-Video:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/60203886"]Nachtschicht on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## nsc (22. Februar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> endlich noch ein Mer hier, sonst fahren ja recht viele hier das Rune in L  Wie hoch baut Dein Körper denn?
> 
> Was für einen Vorbau wirst Du denn dranmachen?



Ich bin 1,75 m bei 77cm Schrittlänge. Hab mir einen 40 mm Vorbau bestellt. 
 @Third Eye: Was fährst du für eine Übersetzung? Ich wollte bei meinem Rune auch mal 1-Fach mit vorne 34- oder 32er Kettenblatt und hinten 11-36/10-Fach testen...


----------



## .nOx (22. Februar 2013)

Hi,
ich wollte mal anfragen, welches Tune ihr bei euren Rock Shox Dämpfern im Spitfire V1 fahrt? Eigentlich habe ich nach einem Monarch Plus gesucht, momentan habe ich aber ein RT3 High Volume mit Mid-Tune in Aussicht. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## nsc (22. Februar 2013)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> Damit die Runes hier nicht noch weiter überhand nehmen kommt zwischendurch ein kleines Legend-Video:



Tolles Video  Was für eine Cam habt ihr benutzt?

Hat einer von Euch mal Erfahrungen mit den Folien von LackProtect gemacht? Bin ich gestern drauf gestoßen und fande die ganz Interessant...


----------



## NoStyle (22. Februar 2013)

Parolli schrieb:


> Danke, ich denke etwas ab von der Norm regt das Auge an! Sattel ist ein Test!
> 
> So schön es auch aussieht, das mit der Stinger funktioniert nicht auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt, zu wenig Platz!
> 
> ...


Ohne viele Kettenführungen zu kennen würde ich behaupten: Egal was man verbaut, bei 2- oder 3-fach vorne entweder Kurbel antriebsseitig rausspacern oder die ISCG-Tabs etwas abfeilen. Es wird keine KeFü geben deren Platte höchstens 2-3 Millimeter dick ist und deshalb nicht mit den Kettenblatt-Schrauben kollidiert/schleift.


----------



## MindPatterns (22. Februar 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Hat einer von Euch mal Erfahrungen mit den Folien von LackProtect gemacht? Bin ich gestern drauf gestoßen und fande die ganz Interessant...



von den fertig zugeschnittenen halte ich nciht viel. Ich hab mir damals einen Meter hiervon http://www.lackprotect.de/pufilm.html bestellt und war recht zufrieden. Das Zeug hält gut und ist auch nciht gerade dünn, bietet also giten Schutz. Für mein Banshee muß ich mir demnächst nochmal was bestellen. Also, ich kann o.a. PU 8591E Folie nur empfehlen.
*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinfueloep (22. Februar 2013)

@ nsc: cam war eine GoPro Hero2


----------



## nsc (22. Februar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> von den fertig zugeschnittenen halte ich nciht viel.



Darf ich fragen wieso?



MindPatterns schrieb:


> Ich hab mir damals einen Meter hiervon http://www.lackprotect.de/pufilm.html bestellt und war recht zufrieden. Das Zeug hält gut und ist auch nciht gerade dünn, bietet also giten Schutz. Für mein Banshee muß ich mir demnächst nochmal was bestellen. Also, ich kann o.a. PU 8591E Folie nur empfehlen*.
> *



Danke für den Tipp


----------



## MindPatterns (22. Februar 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wieso?



Ich find die Meterware einfach praktischer, und ich glaube im Endeffekt ist es auch günstiger. Man kann sich den Schutz halt selber zusammenschneiden und ist nicht an Pad-Größen gebunden, die im Endeffekt evtl. zu knapp bemessen sind.


----------



## nsc (22. Februar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Ich find die Meterware einfach praktischer, und ich glaube im Endeffekt ist es auch günstiger. Man kann sich den Schutz halt selber zusammenschneiden und ist nicht an Pad-Größen gebunden, die im Endeffekt evtl. zu knapp bemessen sind.



Ah dann hatte ich dich falsch verstanden. Dachte die Kritik bezog sich an die Folie ansich. Stimmt die Meterware kann man sich so zuschneiden wie man möchte...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (22. Februar 2013)

Sind die Decals beim Rune V2 eigentlich geklebt oder gepulvert? Bekommt man die ab?


----------



## nsc (22. Februar 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Sind die Decals beim Rune V2 eigentlich geklebt oder gepulvert? Bekommt man die ab?



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind die Decals bei den gepulverten Runes unter einer Schicht Klarlack und bei den eloxierten Rune aufgeklebt...


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Februar 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind die Decals bei den gepulverten Runes unter einer Schicht Klarlack und bei den eloxierten Rune aufgeklebt...


----------



## NoStyle (22. Februar 2013)

Woaahhh Damn, eines der schärfsten Spitfires im Moment, von Pinkbike/mtbr-User "Dlongb13":







Bisserl viel weiss für meinen Geschmack jetzt durch die Enves, aber 650Bs in 26er Dropouts, plus Möglichkeit auf CCDB zum Wechseln für Park (seine Aussage). Ich finds sooo fett


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Februar 2013)

sehr sehr geil ... so gefällt auch die Decalsflut 

hier mal wieder bissl mit Folie gespielt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (22. Februar 2013)

hm gefällt mir mit fast besser 

zum thema DBa, einige werden ja den mtbr thread nicht wirklich verfolgen:

die DBa's die bisher ausgeliefert wurden sind ja die ohne XV (extra volume), so wie ich das von keith und sicklines herauslesen kann sind ab märz oder so die mit großer luftkammer dabei?!
aber laut keith ist es reine geschmackssache welches volume / wie progressiv man es haben will... er fährt z.B. lieber die normale kammer
von den high flow versionen war aber auch da nicht die rede...
die unübersicht hier ist sicher kein vorteil für den dämpfer und lässt mich grade zweifeln. kann ja auch nicht sein dass man am ende ein zweites gehäuse kaufen muss um zu probieren obs einem besser passt...


----------



## Schreiner (22. Februar 2013)

Als RS Fan werd ich ja mal den vivid testen, welcher tune wird da empfohlen, weis das wer?


----------



## NoStyle (22. Februar 2013)

Bei allem gebührenden Respekt vor Eurem Popometer:

Warum nach irgendwelchen RS-Tunes fragen, wenn es abgestimmte Fox oder CCDBs gibt und ein Vivid gar nicht vorgesehen ist?

Und warum Panik schieben wegen VX oder nicht? Diese Shimmung beim "regulären" CCDB hat meines Wissens nur Einfluss auf etwas mehr Endprogression. Wenn die beiden Pinkbike-Tests aussagekräftig ist, und davon gehe ich mal aus, dann kann der Freizeit-Biker beim CCDB durch seinen breiten Verstellbereich vermutlich mehr verschlimmbessern als optimieren. Fahrt die Dinger doch erstmal im Base-Tune und dann schaut ob da überhaupt noch was verbessert werden muss ...

Meine ehrliche Meinung. Ich habe beim Evolver vom Wildcard ins Spitfire nichts weiter ändern müssen als den Luftdruck, minimal in der Hauptkammer - da muss nix neu geshimmt werden ...


----------



## Cam-man (22. Februar 2013)

sind keine shims 
geht mir eher darum dass ich es nicht einsehen wÃ¼rde an nem 600â¬ dÃ¤mpfer der sogar mit cane creek zusammen abgestimmt wurde mit 3 verschiedenen gehÃ¤usen mÃ¶glicherweise noch rumprobieren muss (und dafÃ¼r wahrscheinlich wieder jeweils mindestens 100â¬ ausgeben muss) 
...und eine version davon wird nichtmal von der marke offen kommuniziert...
mein problem ist auch dass ich als leichtgewicht nicht in den standard-rahmen fall, und so vielleicht am ehesten etwas spezielles brauch.
lÃ¶sung wÃ¤r aber die groÃe luftkammer, da die eben alle mÃ¶glichkeiten vereint.


----------



## Schreiner (22. Februar 2013)

Der empfohlene tune interessiert nur weil eben schon einer bei nem kumpel rumliegt und testen nix kost 
Selbst nehm ich den fox, weil einfach und simpel.

So langsam fühle ich mich hier an andere Foren erinnert wo den Worten des Herstellers blind alles abgenommen wird. Nimm mal gas raus, ich weis ja das du Deutschlands größter banshee Fan bist aber bleib aufm Boden, ist doch so schön hier.


----------



## NoStyle (22. Februar 2013)

Ob ich deutschlands größter Banshee-Fanboy bin weiss ich nicht, glaube ich allerdings nicht und ist auch total schnuppe - sei es für andere, sei es für mich. Ich fahre nur jetzt schon das zweite und glaube den Worten des Herstellers. Nicht blind, sondern kritisch - siehe Thema Dropouts an anderer Stelle. Die Jungs wissen aber, bis auf ganz wenige Eigenheiten, ziemlich genau was sie tun - dafür spricht die Performance der Bikes! 
Ich nehme hier gerne Gas raus, daran solls nicht liegen ... eben weil es tatsächlich langsam wie in anderen Foren ist ... 

Natürlich mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (22. Februar 2013)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Der empfohlene tune interessiert nur weil eben schon einer bei nem kumpel rumliegt und testen nix kost
> Selbst nehm ich den fox, weil einfach und simpel.
> 
> So langsam fühle ich mich hier an andere Foren erinnert wo den Worten des Herstellers blind alles abgenommen wird. Nimm mal gas raus, ich weis ja das du Deutschlands größter banshee Fan bist aber bleib aufm Boden, ist doch so schön hier.



meinte mich erinnern zu können, das Keith mal in ner Email zu mir M/M gesagt hat. Wenn Du testen kannst - tu es  und berichte 
Um so mehr Meinungen - um so besser


----------



## Schreiner (22. Februar 2013)

Janson ich werde testen, ein ccdb coil liegt auch zum testen bereit.

Als erstes werden aber mal viele HM mit dem fox gefahren und dann, wenn da alles passt gehts weiter.


----------



## der-gute (22. Februar 2013)

meine Federbeine werden nur auf Tiefenmetern gefahren, das du das weisst!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. Februar 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> meinte mich erinnern zu können, das Keith mal in ner Email zu mir M/M gesagt hat. Wenn Du testen kannst - tu es  und berichte
> Um so mehr Meinungen - um so besser



Wie war das beim RUNE? Hat das nicht 160mm Federweg bei 63mm Dämpferhub, also eine Leverage Ratio von 2,5? Liegt dann bei einem progressiven Hinterbau (Rising Rate) laut RS Compression Tune Reference Chart zwischen L und M....


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wie war das beim RUNE? Hat das nicht 160mm Federweg bei 63mm Dämpferhub, also eine Leverage Ratio von 2,5? Liegt dann bei einem progressiven Hinterbau (Rising Rate) laut RS Compression Tune Reference Chart zwischen L und M....



Sorry mein Fehler, in den Emails gings um den RS Monarch RC3 Plus, jedoch hier hatte Keith eindeutig das Medium Tune empfohlen.

Wie so immer, man kann es nicht als die Lösung sehen. Ich hatte im Spicy den Monarch RC3 Plus im empfohlenen M/M Tune, jedoch - zu meinem passenden Sag bzw. Luftdruck - war die Zugstufe teilweise schon bissl überfordert - wäre hier selber gerne auf nen High Tune gegangen.

Wenn man jetzt super leicht ist, ist zu überlegen ob die M Zugstufe nicht überdämpft ist ... leider - ab und zu - ins kalte Wasser springen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. Februar 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Sorry mein Fehler, in den Emails gings um den RS Monarch RC3 Plus, jedoch hier hatte Keith eindeutig das Medium Tune empfohlen.
> 
> Wie so immer, man kann es nicht als die Lösung sehen. Ich hatte im Spicy den Monarch RC3 Plus im empfohlenen M/M Tune, jedoch - zu meinem passenden Sag bzw. Luftdruck - war die Zugstufe teilweise schon bissl überfordert - wäre hier selber gerne auf nen High Tune gegangen.
> 
> Wenn man jetzt super leicht ist, ist zu überlegen ob die M Zugstufe nicht überdämpft ist ... leider - ab und zu - ins kalte Wasser springen



Die RS Tunes sind überall gleich - meine Aussage gilt auch für den Monarch...


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Februar 2013)

.nOx schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollte mal anfragen, welches Tune ihr bei euren Rock Shox Dämpfern im Spitfire V1 fahrt? Eigentlich habe ich nach einem Monarch Plus gesucht, momentan habe ich aber ein RT3 High Volume mit Mid-Tune in Aussicht. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht?




da wirste nicht viel info´s hier bekommen  soviel v1 fahrer gibts hier nicht 
exoten status 
ich denk  aber mit dem mid tune machste nicht viel falsch
ich hab bei meinem spiti v1 jetzt einen evolver drin und den fox raus

weil ich in meinem fanes schon gute erfahrungen gemacht hab


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Die RS Tunes sind überall gleich - meine Aussage gilt auch für den Monarch...



dann würde ich sagen M/M ... 

Zitat Keith: "For the RC3 Plus I would recommend the medium compression tune to work best with the Rune V2."


----------



## Parolli (23. Februar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ohne viele Kettenführungen zu kennen würde ich behaupten: Egal was man verbaut, bei 2- oder 3-fach vorne entweder Kurbel antriebsseitig rausspacern oder die ISCG-Tabs etwas abfeilen. Es wird keine KeFü geben deren Platte höchstens 2-3 Millimeter dick ist und deshalb nicht mit den Kettenblatt-Schrauben kollidiert/schleift.



Die Schrauben schleifen bei mir nicht, die Rolle geht zu knapp am Hinterbau vorbei und die Kette streift an der Kettenstrebe!


----------



## Frog (23. Februar 2013)

Parolli schrieb:


> Die Schrauben schleifen bei mir nicht, die Rolle geht zu knapp am Hinterbau vorbei und die Kette streift an der Kettenstrebe!



so sieht es bei mir aus: 22-36 Kettenblätter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Parolli (23. Februar 2013)

Ok, beim großen Ketenblatt auch kein Problem, nur beim Kleinen! Wie siehts bei Dir beim kleinen aus?


----------



## Frog (23. Februar 2013)

Parolli schrieb:


> Ok, beim großen Ketenblatt auch kein Problem, nur beim Kleinen! Wie siehts bei Dir beim kleinen aus?



ziemlich knapp....aber ich fahre ja auch ein 22er.
Aber setzt dich mal auf´s Rad und schau nach unten....

Man darf nur nicht an ein verschieben der Kettenführung nach einem "Kontakt" nachdenken....

Heute würde ich wahrscheinlich eine 2-fach SLX 2013 Kurbel kaufen, 
2x XT-shifter, XT-Plus Schaltwerk und nur den MRP Taco holen. Und dann eine 11-36 Kassette.


----------



## Third Eye (23. Februar 2013)

Mein Arbeitsgerät für 2013:
Bericht zum neuen Banshee Rune V2 hier!
Alles was du schon immer über (m)ein Banshee wissen wolltest ... 

(@ nsc: hab auch was zu meiner Übersetzung geschrieben)

Bild von der momentanen Ausbaustufe:


----------



## NoStyle (23. Februar 2013)

Parolli schrieb:


> Die Schrauben schleifen bei mir nicht, die Rolle geht zu knapp am Hinterbau vorbei und die Kette streift an der Kettenstrebe!


Dann ist die Stinger bzw. Rolle noch nicht richtig positioniert, würde ich sagen?!? So wie bei Frogs Bild sieht es bei mir auch aus. Funktioniert ganz problemlos. Bleibt der "Nachteil" der weiter nach unten ragenden Rolle, welches mich zukünftig auch eher zu Taco tendieren lässt. KeFüs à la Stinger sind prima für klassische Vier- oder Mehrgelenker, da man die Rolle schön eng zwischen Bash und Strebe bekommt. Short-Link-Hinterbauten sind da immer etwas limitiert bezüglich Platz.

@ Third Eye:
Diese konsequente Black/Raw-Optik finde ich extrem sexy.   Das hätte ich bei mir gerne irgendwann auch, nur negativ (Schwarz mit silber Dekor).
Ganz lange ganz viel Spaß mit dem neuen Gefährten!


----------



## slidedown (23. Februar 2013)

@Third-Eye: schönes Rune 

In Deinem Blog schreibst Du, dass das Rune 1cm kürzere Kettenstreben als das Wildcard hat.
Bist Du dir da sicher? -2,5cm Tretlagerhöhe sehe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.


----------



## nsc (23. Februar 2013)

Third Eye schrieb:


> (@ nsc: hab auch was zu meiner Übersetzung geschrieben)



Dank dir, schon Erfahrungen mit der Übersetzung gesammelt?


----------



## Cam-man (23. Februar 2013)

die kettenstreben sind 2mm länger soweit ich mich erinner...


----------



## Ischi (23. Februar 2013)

Top Räder hier die letzten Seiten, da scheint den Banshees ja ein großer Wurf gelungen zu sein 

Das einzige was mich an den neuen Rahmen stört ist die tief gezogene Kettenstreben, was zur Folge hat, dass man die Kettenführung sehr weit "runter" drehen muss, bzw. die Rolle aufsetzten könnte. Ist beim Cheetah meiner Freundin aber auch so und die ist mit 325mm Tretlager bis jetzt ohne Rollenkontakt ausgekommen. Also wohl eher ein "optischer" bzw. einstellungstechnischer Makel.

Ich denke auch mit dem Fox bzw dem CaneCreek werden serienmäßig 2 verschiedene und sicher auch gute Dämpfer angeboten. Ob man dann noch wechseln/mit anderen Dämpfern rumprobieren muss lass ich mal dahingestellt.
Gerade die CaneCreek Normal/High Volume/High Flow Problematik kann ich allerdings nachvollziehen. Da gibt man einen Haufen Geld aus und dann ist man sich doch nicht 100% sicher ob es auf Letzte optimal ist. Aber die Tests bescheinigen ja scheinbar dem NormalVolume/Flow eine ausgezeichnete Funktion.

Mich würden am meisten ein paar (objektive  ) Vergleiche von Ex-Wildcard Besitzern zum Rune/Spitfire interessieren (bestimmte Leute dürfen sich angesprochen fühlen  )


----------



## ShogunZ (23. Februar 2013)

Die aktuellen Banshees sind wirklich sehr hübsch anzusehen. Stehen auch noch auf meiner Wunschliste. TOP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (23. Februar 2013)

bei tief gezogenen streben gibt die kette wenigstens etwas ruhe

und ich fühl mich mal angesprochen 
aber bei mir ists bisher nur ein merkzettel bei bernhard 
muss wohl bis mitte mai noch warten... jetzt auch fast dumm dass das wildcard so schnell weg ging


----------



## Third Eye (23. Februar 2013)

Mein Wildcard hat in der 5.5" Federwegseinstellung (flach) 433 mm Kettenstreben, bei 6.5" 430 mm. Ist eines aus der ersten Serie, hat auch noch ein 30.0 mm Sattelrohr.
Ich weiß das auf der Homepage immer 425 mm angegeben sind.
Aber mein Rollmaßband macht mich sicher! 

Tretlager ist wirklich so hoch, hab eine außenliegende Steuersatzschale unten und eine 66-er Marzocchi ...
Beim Rune hab ich gemessene 350 mm. (Die 3 mm ergeben sich wegen dem Angleset!)

Vergleich kann ich (noch) keinen abliefern, die 2 Ausfahrten waren auf einfachen Wegen bei recht viel Schnee (da merkt man mehr ob der Vorderreifen spurtreu ist!  ) 
Die Übersetzung hab ich bei den einfachen Anforderungen auch nicht ausgereizt.

Was ich merke das es beim kräftigen Beschleunigen sehr direkt vorwärts geht.
Auch wenn ich den Dämpfer in der "Descent" Stellung habe.


Nach der Runde einen kleinen Schmutzabweiser hinten montiert.
(wiegt nicht mal 15 gr) Sollte mir die ganzen Lagerstellen doch deutlich sauberer halten.


----------



## slidedown (23. Februar 2013)

Ah, erste Serie, alles klar, da kenn ich mich nicht aus. Hab mein Wildcard noch nicht so lange.
Geiler Schmutzabweiser. Brauch ich für mein neues bike auch noch.
Viel Spass damit. Bin schon gespannt, was Du damit alles anstellen wirst.


----------



## NoStyle (24. Februar 2013)

Ischi schrieb:


> ... Ich denke auch mit dem Fox bzw dem CaneCreek werden serienmäßig 2 verschiedene und sicher auch gute Dämpfer angeboten. Ob man dann noch wechseln/mit anderen Dämpfern rumprobieren muss lass ich mal dahingestellt.
> Gerade die CaneCreek Normal/High Volume/High Flow Problematik kann ich allerdings nachvollziehen. Da gibt man einen Haufen Geld aus und dann ist man sich doch nicht 100% sicher ob es auf Letzte optimal ist. Aber die Tests bescheinigen ja scheinbar dem NormalVolume/Flow eine ausgezeichnete Funktion ...


Nunja, Cam-man ist wohl ein echtes Leichtgewicht. Mir stellt sich dabei die vielleicht nicht unbedeutende Frage, ob ein CCDB mit großer Luftkammer, bzw. CCDB-VX (noch größere Luftkammer) überhaupt zu seinem Gewicht passt?!? Dämpfer müssen mit einem Mindest/Maximaldruck gefahren werden. Bei meinem Evolver sind das 100-300 PSI in der Hauptkammer. Eingestellt sind derzeit 130 PSI und ich wiege komplett 90 kg. Wenn das beim CCDB ähnlich ist, dürfte Cam mit seinen 60 (?) kg schon Schwierigkeiten bekommen und ich könnte mir vorstellen dass ein Fox CTD vielleicht besser passt.

@ Cam:
Ich würde mich mal mit CaneCreek in Verbindung setzen und nachhaken. Nicht dass Du vermeintlich fehlenden Optionen hinterher weinst, den Dämpfer aber nicht wirklich vernünftig auf Dich abgestimmt bekommst, egal ob mit oder ohne VX-Kammer.




Ischi schrieb:


> ... Mich würden am meisten ein paar (objektive  ) Vergleiche von Ex-Wildcard Besitzern zum Rune/Spitfire interessieren (bestimmte Leute dürfen sich angesprochen fühlen  )


Naaaaaa gut, ich dann mal mit Wildcard vs. Spitfire ... 

Vorab: Ich hatte bislang nur an Karneval mal 2 ausführliche Fahrten auf meinen Altenberger Home-Trails gehabt, ansonsten eher kleinere Frischluft-Runden, von daher noch nicht alles final!

Erstes Fazit: Keines ist besser als das andere!!! Es gibt Gemeinsamkeiten und Unterschiede, welche Hauptsächlich im vorgesehenen Einsatzbereich liegen.

Ich habe mich vom Wildcard nur aus einem Grund verabschiedet, nämlich mangelnder Sattelstützenauszug für mehr Tourentauglichkeit. Ich hätte die BOS auch ins WC bauen können. Die Gabel ist der Burner und passt zudem optisch super. Mein 650B-LRS wiegt 1711 Gramm. Dieser mit 26 Zoll kommt sub 1700 Gramm. Das zusammen hätte sehr wahrscheinlich das WC unter 15 kg gebracht. Neue Lager, Verschleissteile getauscht und das Wildcard wäre eine fette Ansage auch für zukünftige Jahre gewesen! Das Spitfire passt einfach besser zu meinem Touren-Einsatz, dazu die Möglichkeit für 650B - dagegen ist schwer zu argumentieren ...

Aufgesessen gibt es zunächst kaum große Unterschiede. Die Geometrie habe ich bei beiden durch Winkelsteuersätze angepasst. Einige Werte sind somit nahezu identisch bzw. zu klein um groß aufzufallen. Beim Spitfire sitze ich minimal gestreckter und gefühlt mehr zwischen den Rädern (tiefes Tretlager/längerer Radstand). Im Stehen merkt man den längeren Reach, aber das passt ja alles super. Das Spitfire ist der etwas längere Rahmen bei gleicher Größe, mit mehr "Forward-Geometrie" - aber den Unterschied empfinde ich eher als klein und fein.

Der größere Unterschied liegt eindeutig im Schwerpunkt des Bikes und natürlich Gewicht und Hinterbau.
Das Wildcard hat nen fetten und satt tiefen Schwerpunkt, speziell durch die Dämpferplatzierung und dem Rahmengewicht. Das Bike hängt Dir tief zwischen Knöchel und Wade. Das Spitfire generiert das eher durch das tiefe Tretlager, ansonsten ist das ein deutlich leichtfüßigerer Kollege, viel filigraner durch die schlanken Rohre, besser zu Beschleunugen da über 1 kg leichter.
Der Hinterbau vom Spitfire (sowie die Gabel), spricht wirklich sehr sensibel an, ist alles merkbar plüschiger. Kleinere Unebenheiten werden gut und weich weggeschnupft, trotzdem bekommt man immer gutes Feedback. Das ist beim Wildcard auch so, allerdings merklich unsensibler.
Beim Pedallieren bieten beide sehr guten Vortrieb, wenn man im Sattel sitzenbleibt. Hier hat das Spitfire aber die Nase vorne, weil natürlich leichter, aber generell spürbar unanfälliger für Hinterbau-Wippen. Im Stehen pumpt das WC recht wenig, das Spitfire etwas mehr. Das könnte eventuell noch besser abzustimmen sein wenn ich den CCDB habe. Der Evolver ist "nur" ein ISX-4, ohne HS/LS-Druckstufe.
Bei größeren Brocken sind beide super - das Wildcard schluckt durch die starke Progression auch gerne im kleinen Federweg ordentlich weg. Das Spitfire empfinde ich insgesamt als weicher und komfortabler. Beide fühlen sich nach deutlich mehr Federweg an als nominell angegeben. Beide lassen sich äusserst aktiv fahren und fühlen sich richtig spritzig, wendig und agil an. Hier hat das Spitfire die Nase vorne wegen leichterem Gesamtgewicht. Dieses macht sich auch im Uphill bemerkbar, zusammen mit dem wippneutralerem KS-Link. Aber wer mich persönlich kennt weiss ja: Die Fitness, die Fitness ... *hust*

Typisches Banshee-Trademark ist halt die Rahmen/Hinterbau-Steifigkeit - da flext bei beiden absolut nix, null, nada. Das Spitfire muss da, im Vergleich zum V1, gut nachgelegt haben. Das Wildcard ist mit QR-Achse steifer als vieles mit Steckachse. Solche super steifen Rahmen sind nicht jedermanns Sache - ich bin da voll d´accore mit der Banshee-Philosophie. 

Gesprungen bin ich mit dem Spitfire noch nicht. Hier setzt das Wildcard ja nahezu Benchmarks - das muss man denn abwarten. Auch dürfte sich durch 650B nochmal ein anderes Fahrverhalten beim Spitfire ergeben - ich vermute mal etwas mehr in Richtung Komfort und Laufruhe ohne großen Wendigkeits-Verlust.

Bislang kann ich sagen: Das Wildcard ist nach wie vor ein Spitzenbike. Die Robustheit hat mir immer viel Sicherheit gegeben - auch oder gerade im derben Gelände - auch oder gerade wegen wenig Federweg. Ich liebe es immer noch. Bester Shorttravel-Freerider ever!
Das Spitfire kommt meinem shredderigen Touren-Einsatz aber in einigen Punkten mehr entgegen - leichter, mehr Sattelauszug, etwas antriebsneutraler und insgesamt plüschigere, komfortablere Federung. Für mich im jetzigen Aufbau mein Traumrad für viele kommende Jahre. Im Bezug auf Federung und Geometrie setzt das Spitfire richtige Benchmarks für AM-Bikes. 
Einzig mit der Rahmengröße bin ich noch ganz leicht mit mir am hadern und unsicher, ob L mit gekürztem Sitzrohr nicht noch nen Tacken besser wäre. Dann aber ohne Angleset. M passt super, keine Frage - und passt vielleicht noch besser wegen 650B, da trotzdem noch schön wendig. Das wäre bei L Risiko geworden.

PS: Ich habe auch lange zwischen Rune und Spitfire überlegt. Mittlerweile bin ich froh mich fürs Spitfire entschieden zu haben - es ist genau die richtige Dosis Bike für mich. Mit vorne 16 cm und 14 cm hinten kann ich so ziemlich alles fahren zu dem ich Imstande bin. Das Rune ist bestimmt super, wäre für mich persönlich aber schon "too much" und bekäme ich niemals wirklich ausgereizt.

Soweit, so breit - nen leeven Jrooß


----------



## Cam-man (24. Februar 2013)

mit dem mindestdruck mach ich mir da keine sorgen, sonst könnte in manchen rahmen ja überhaupt kein luftdämpfer gefahren werden, und ich glaub jetzt nicht dass das rune ein rahmen wäre in dem man ca. 250er federn fahren müsste mit 80kg 

dazu kommt das cane creek kein mindestdruck angibt, sondern eben gleich sagt dass der druck variiern kann und einfach an den passenden SAG angepasst werden soll.
und wegen den kammern frag ich einfach mal bei keith und/oder cane creek nach wenn es so weit ist. müsste er mir ja anhand der theorie eine recht genaue antwort geben können.


----------



## NoStyle (24. Februar 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> ... mein problem ist auch dass ich als leichtgewicht nicht in den standard-rahmen fall, und so vielleicht am ehesten etwas spezielles brauch.
> lösung wär aber die große luftkammer, da die eben alle möglichkeiten vereint.


Diese Aussage wäre allerdings dann hinfällig wenn Du 80 kg wiegst - und nicht 60 kg, wie in Deiner AZ! Mit dem Gewicht bist Du durchschnittlich schwer und alles andere, nur kein "Leichtgewicht". 

Wenn Du Dir unsicher bist, frag halt bei Keith oder CC nach - es wird ganz sicher kein Hexenwerk sein den Dämpfer für Dich abzustimmen, egal in welcher Konfiguration - nicht mit 80 kg Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (24. Februar 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind die Decals bei den gepulverten Runes unter einer Schicht Klarlack und bei den eloxierten Rune aufgeklebt...



Neeein, das heißt ich bekomme vom gelben die Aufkleber nicht runter? verdammt...


----------



## Cam-man (24. Februar 2013)

nene 80kg war ein beispiel, bei sunday fahrern war das teilweise so 
aber auch bei 60 wirds schon gehen, ging bei den rädern die ich bisher gefahren bin ja auch immer. auch bei lyrik's, boxxern und nem vivid air.
was anfressen wär das beste, bringt halt leider nichts...


----------



## NoStyle (24. Februar 2013)

Cam, mein lieber Freund - Du wiegst 60 kg bei 1,85? Uii, ich habe mal 63 kg gewogen und bin kleiner, da ging es mir allerdings nicht gut im Leben ... das ist bei Dir hoffentlich nicht so! 

Wie gesagt - check mal bei CaneCreek/Banshee nach - vielleicht können sie Dir schon im Vorfeld ein theoretisches Setup erstellen oder Dir ganz konkret sagen, ob Du diese Zusatzkammer zwingend brauchst. Eventuell könnte Bernhard vielleicht dann was für dich deixeln ...


----------



## Ischi (24. Februar 2013)

@Cam-man

Mukkibude und ordentlich Milch+Quark+Bananen+Haferflocken futtern . Das futtern je nach Stoffwechselgeschwindigkeit anpassen...

 @NoStyle

klingt im groben ja schonmal sehr gut  Hinterbausteifigkeit habe ich eigendlich nie angezweifelt. Mit dem neuen Laufradsatz fährst du dann aber auch Steckachse hinten? Ich denke auch, dass du damit ein tolles Gesamtpaket bekommst. Gerade das geringerere Gewicht gepaart mit der optimalen Sitzposition wird bergauf Wunder wirken. Jetzt noch das ein oder andere Laster über Bord werfen...
Ich bin echt gespannt, wie das Spitfire laufen wird, im direkten Sitzvergleich...
Aber erstmal bin ich nochmehr gespannt wir das Wildcard in neuer Ausstattung im Park/Alpen läuft. Die paar kleinen Schneerunden dieses Jahr lassen da ja noch keinen wirklichen Schluss zu.
Fakt ist, mit Winkelsteuersatz hat man auch auf 130-140mm vorn einen schön flachen Lenkwinkel und ein Tretlager um die 340mm. Mal sehen wie es dann mit 170mm vorn läuft und/oder zusätzlich mit den 165mm hinten.
Bisher läuft es mit 135mm vorn und den 127mm hinten echt spitze, nur die Einstellungen müssen noch feingetuned werden.
Aber ab Dienstag soll es ja so langsam wärmer werden (auf Holz klopf )


----------



## NoStyle (24. Februar 2013)

Ischi schrieb:


> klingt im groben ja schonmal sehr gut  Hinterbausteifigkeit habe ich eigendlich nie angezweifelt. Mit dem neuen Laufradsatz fährst du dann aber auch Steckachse hinten? Ich denke auch, dass du damit ein tolles Gesamtpaket bekommst. Gerade das geringerere Gewicht gepaart mit der optimalen Sitzposition wird bergauf Wunder wirken. Jetzt noch das ein oder andere Laster über Bord werfen...
> Ich bin echt gespannt, wie das Spitfire laufen wird, im direkten Sitzvergleich...
> Aber erstmal bin ich nochmehr gespannt wir das Wildcard in neuer Ausstattung im Park/Alpen läuft. Die paar kleinen Schneerunden dieses Jahr lassen da ja noch keinen wirklichen Schluss zu.
> Fakt ist, mit Winkelsteuersatz hat man auch auf 130-140mm vorn einen schön flachen Lenkwinkel und ein Tretlager um die 340mm. Mal sehen wie es dann mit 170mm vorn läuft und/oder zusätzlich mit den 165mm hinten.
> ...


Yep, ich habe 142x12 mm Steckachse hinten und 20 mm Steckachse vorn. 
Hehehe, vielleicht bin ich ja tatsächlich Nichtraucher wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen! 

Also bei Deinem Wildcard ist alles grün ... ähh pardon ... orange! 
Hast alles richtig gemacht - Gabel toll, Dämpfer toll, mit Angleset super Geo, Gewicht, Optik ... alles prima! Was ich an Geo-Spielereien habe hast Du als Federwegs-Spielereien. Beides trägt zur enormen Vielseitigkeit bei und Dein Wildcard dürfte noch besser laufen als meins. Das Spitfire ist etwas länger, tiefer, flacher, leichter - aber das wirst Du schon selbst erfahren! 

Privates ansonsten per Mail.


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Februar 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Neeein, das heißt ich bekomme vom gelben die Aufkleber nicht runter? verdammt...



mit ein Grund, warum ich doch aufs große Schwarze umgestiegen bin


----------



## nsc (24. Februar 2013)

Ich wunder mich ja immer das alle an ihren Banshee's die Decals (teilweise) abmachen möchten. Im Vergleich zu yt oder Cube sind die ja noch sehr dezent...

Aber jeder wie er will


----------



## NoStyle (24. Februar 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Neeein, das heißt ich bekomme vom gelben die Aufkleber nicht runter? verdammt...


Ich verstehe auch nicht ganz warum die Aufkleber so eine Art "Massenpanik" auslösen ... 
Ich bin mir anhand der Fotos nicht wirklich sicher, aber beim Neo-Gelb erscheinen mir die Decals in Dunkelgrün und nicht Schwarz. Fänd ich persönlich ja ziemlich geil wenn es so wäre ... aber wie immer natürlich Geschmacksache.


----------



## Stralov (25. Februar 2013)

Naja. Ich nehm das schwarze, weil bei mir custom decals in Orange drauf kommen. Der Schriftzug wird allerdings der gleiche, nur eben andere Farbe. Das ganze soll einen Stealth-Look mit orangenen Akzenten bekommen. Wie z.b. Pedale oder Lenker. Das geht dann natürlich nur bei dem schwarzen.  ... hach ich freu mich schon so unglaublich. Anfang März gehts bei mir dann langsam los. Hoffe der Rahmen kommt schnell nachdem das Geld angekommen ist. Laut everyday26 liegt er schon bereit. Weihnachten is nix dagegen!


----------



## nsc (25. Februar 2013)

Stralov schrieb:


> hach ich freu mich schon so unglaublich. Anfang März gehts bei mir dann langsam los. Hoffe der Rahmen kommt schnell nachdem das Geld angekommen ist. Laut everyday26 liegt er schon bereit. Weihnachten is nix dagegen!



Vorfreude ist die beste Freude 

Wird so langsam Zeit das die restlichen Teile kommen, ich will endlich aufbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bwana (25. Februar 2013)

So, mein Banshee Rampant ist jetzt auch endlich fertig!
Der Spacerturm bleibt solange, bis ich mir mit der Lenkerhöhe 100% sicher bin, Kettenführung fehlt noch, da bin ich aber gerade dabei mir selber eine zu basteln.
Ich habe mich beim Aufbau richtig erschrocken, weil es so verflucht kurz aussieht, beim fahren ist aber alles gut, genauso wie ich es wollte 
Steuersatz ist ein Works-Components mit -1,5°, zur Zeit ist die DH-Bereifung verbaut, für 4x habe ich noch einen Satz Geax AKA.
Konnte es leider noch nicht so testen wie ich es gern wollte... sch... schnee


----------



## NoStyle (25. Februar 2013)

Das Rampant gefällt mir gut!


----------



## der freed (25. Februar 2013)

Geile Bude!  Rad ist natürlich auch Top!


----------



## MindPatterns (25. Februar 2013)

Mein CCDB Air kam gerade von Cosmic Sports zurück. Alles top! Kein Spiel mehr im Hinterbau!


----------



## Brainspiller (25. Februar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Mein CCDB Air kam gerade von Cosmic Sports zurück. Alles top! Kein Spiel mehr im Hinterbau!



Stimmt, denen muss ich auch noch mailen.

Nochmal Stichwort Kettenführung:
Ich bin neulich auf die Blackspire DER Guide gestoßen.





Link

Sieht so aus als ob die recht gut passen könnte.

Kennt einer von euch die Führung?
Erfahrungsberichte sind leider relativ dünn gesät...


----------



## fone (25. Februar 2013)

@Bwana: 
nice 
ist die pike da auf 90?

  @Brainspiller:
hab ich mir auch schon mal angeguckt, findet man selten und erfahrungen eh nicht. 
ich fand das gleitelement untern gut (meine shaman rattert sich einen ab) aber die optik mit dem glänzenden zeug...


----------



## san_andreas (25. Februar 2013)

Bin in kurzer Zeit totaler Straitline Fan geworden...top verarbeitet, leise und einfach einzubauen/einzustellen.


----------



## Stralov (25. Februar 2013)

Mich würd interessieren ob dieser hier Sinn macht bzw. funktioniert. http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...de/product/review-mrp-2x-chain-guide-11-45338
Wenn ich einfach aufbauen würde würd ich auch zum Straitline tendieren.


----------



## Frog (25. Februar 2013)

Stralov schrieb:


> Mich würd interessieren ob dieser hier Sinn macht bzw. funktioniert. http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...de/product/review-mrp-2x-chain-guide-11-45338
> Wenn ich einfach aufbauen würde würd ich auch zum Straitline tendieren.



hatte ich ausprobiert....beim rückwärts treten hat sich die Kette hoch geschoben.....hätte was an der ISCG05 Halterung abfeilen können oder evtl. die Führung etwas verbiegen können. 

Aber schlussendlich: 30  Stinger und einen Rockring = TOP. Zudem kann man ganz schnell mal die Rolle bewegen und ist zugänglicher....ich finde das alles andere sehr filigran und dreckanfällig (wobei ich es vermeide im Nassen zu faahrn).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralov (25. Februar 2013)

Gut gut. Das hört sich für misch schon nach nem Argument an. Allein weils den Gedlbeutel schont. Danke.


----------



## Frog (25. Februar 2013)

Stralov schrieb:


> Gut gut. Das hört sich für misch schon nach nem Argument an. Allein weils den Gedlbeutel schont. Danke.



genau deshalb.....und immer diese modische neue kram....man muss nicht alles mitmachen!!


----------



## slidedown (25. Februar 2013)

Hab auch die MRP 2x und bin nicht wirklich überzeugt davon. Ich verliere bei jeder Ausfahrt mind.
einmal die Kette. In ruppigeren Linkskurven fällt die Kette schon mal vom großen auf's kleine Blatt.
Ausserdem hat das Ding gleich 2 Ritzel und wenn man vom Großen auf's Kleine schaltet gibt's ein
etwas, wie soll ich sagen, unangenehmes Geräusch wenn die Kette unten das Ritzel wechselt.
Der Taco ist natürlich schon sehr nützlich. Tendiere momentan eher Richtung Bionicon C.Guide
oder halt Gartenschlauch-Eigenbau.


----------



## RZL DZL (25. Februar 2013)

Rampant! <3


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. Februar 2013)

Ich musste auch ein Rune V2 bestellen!

Sind eigentlich die Ausfallenden für 150x12 Hinterradnabe dabei?


----------



## Stralov (25. Februar 2013)

Je nachdem wo dus bestellt hast musste das auswähle. Also bei Everyday26 wurd ich danach gefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (25. Februar 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Ich musste auch ein Rune V2 bestellen!
> 
> Sind eigentlich die Ausfallenden für 150x12 Hinterradnabe dabei?


Es gibt Dropouts für 135x10, 150x12 und 142x12 (diese für 26/650B). Welche Du möchtest musst Du bei der Bestellung angeben, that´s it.

Nomma KeFü: Hat wer Erfahrungen mit der e13 TRS+ Dual DMB Guide? Im Gegensatz zu Truvativ oder MRP hat diese eine Rolle, Anti-Chainsuck und scheint allgemein etwas kompakter zu bauen ...

@ san_andreas:
Straitline hat keine schaltbaren Führungen, oder habe ich die übersehen?


----------



## Stralov (25. Februar 2013)

Ne Straitline hat nur 1x ... hier gibts meinungen dazu: http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/e*thirteen-trs-dual-chain-guide-owners-813911.html
Klingt auch ganz gut.

Uh aber auch so arsch teuer...


----------



## Bwana (25. Februar 2013)

@der freed: danke, das hört man gern!fühl mich auch ganz wohl in meinen gemäuern 
 @fone: jo, ist auf 95mm runtergedreht

@no style und rzl dzl: danke!


----------



## stefanjansch (26. Februar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Nomma KeFü: Hat wer Erfahrungen mit der e13 TRS+ Dual DMB Guide? Im Gegensatz zu Truvativ oder MRP hat diese eine Rolle, Anti-Chainsuck und scheint allgemein etwas kompakter zu bauen ...
> 
> 
> 
> > Die Kettenführung werd ich am Rune verbauen, wenn mein Rahmen auftaucht berichte ich gerne!


----------



## der freed (26. Februar 2013)

Ich fahre die E.13! Bei der Montage hatte ich etwas Probleme mit dem Umwerfer, die Linsenkopf Schrauben haben gegen die Führung gedrückt hat und damit etwas die Führung nach außen gedrückt hat! Dadurch war etwas basteln notwendig! Sollte mit einem Shimano umwerfer allerdings kein Problem sein, dort werden Senkkopfschrauben verwendet!

Funktion ist absolut Top, schön leise und unauffällig! Beim rückwärts treten habe ich auch keine Probleme!  Wobei ich da eigentlich noch nie Probleme hatte! Achso ich habe sie am Prime montiert, sollte aber kein unterschied machen!? 
 Cheers fred!


----------



## Stralov (26. Februar 2013)

Klingt gut. Danke fürs feedback! Da bei mir der Shimano Umwerfer ran kommt hört sich das ja nach ner guten Alternative an.


----------



## MindPatterns (26. Februar 2013)

Das ist auch die Führung, die ich gerne verbauen würde (wegen Taco). Könntest Du vielleicht 1-2 Fotos davon schießen? Mich würde eine Aufnahme interessieren von der Umwerferproblematik, und dann noch eins, auf dem die Kette vorne auf dem kleinsten Kranz und hinten auf dem kleinsten Ritzel liegt - mich würde da der Platz zwischen Kette und Kettenstrebe interessieren. Das wär echt knorke 



der freed schrieb:


> Ich fahre die E.13! Bei der Montage hatte ich etwas Probleme mit dem Umwerfer, die Linsenkopf Schrauben haben gegen die Führung gedrückt hat und damit etwas die Führung nach außen gedrückt hat! Dadurch war etwas basteln notwendig! Sollte mit einem Shimano umwerfer allerdings kein Problem sein, dort werden Senkkopfschrauben verwendet!
> 
> Funktion ist absolut Top, schön leise und unauffällig! Beim rückwärts treten habe ich auch keine Probleme!  Wobei ich da eigentlich noch nie Probleme hatte! Achso ich habe sie am Prime montiert, sollte aber kein unterschied machen!?
> Cheers fred!


----------



## NoStyle (26. Februar 2013)

It´s Gelb, it´s grell, it´s Grüne Uffbäbber - für alle, die jetzt hysterisch 200 Puls bekommen bei der Frage wie die wohl abgehen? Ich persönlich finde die ja extrem goil 






@ der freed:
Ja, falls Du mal bei Gelegenheit Fotos machen könntest ... 

@ stefanjansch:
Prima, würde mich sehr über Deine Erfahrungen freuen. Das scheint die einzige Führung zu sein die gut an die Bikes passt.


----------



## der freed (26. Februar 2013)

Bilder kann ich die Tage mal machen! Wahrscheinlich allerdings erst am Donnerstag, muss mir auch mal noch eine Cam besorgen. Vielleicht habe ich sogar auch ein halbwegs ordentlich Bild schon auf dem PC.
Ich checke das heute Abend mal ab! 

**** das gelb kommt verdammt sexy!  
Dann gibts diesen Winter doch noch ein Legend in gelb, da führt kein weg dran vorbei!


----------



## Schreiner (26. Februar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> It´s Gelb, it´s grell, it´s Grüne Uffbäbber - für alle, die jetzt hysterisch 200 Puls bekommen bei der Frage wie die wohl abgehen? Ich persönlich finde die ja extrem goil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das Bild von hier oder ausm Amiforum?
Wenn die gelben Da sind kommt ja der Postmann bald.

Grün, damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet, mal abwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (26. Februar 2013)

grüne Decals?! ... dachte die wären schwarz?
Dazu noch unter Klarlack... thank god i took black!


----------



## Schreiner (26. Februar 2013)

ich bin grad auch schwer am zweifeln ob mir grün gefallen soll oder nicht


----------



## NoStyle (26. Februar 2013)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Ist das Bild von hier oder ausm Amiforum?
> Wenn die gelben Da sind kommt ja der Postmann bald.
> 
> Grün, damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet, mal abwarten.


Hey Schreiner, das ist aus dem mtbr.com-Banshee-Forum. Ich war mir bislang auch nicht sicher - auf den Fotos war das bislang nie farbverbindlich. Der Besitzer dieses Rahmens (ein Australier) hat aber klar grün als Decalfarbe angegeben. Sieht man jetzt auch deutlich.
Ich habe es ja nicht so mit farbigen Bikes, aber das finde ich richtig gut! Die Parts schwarz, mit ein paar ganz wenigen grünen Akzenten und Hossa-Karnossa ... 

Jetzt müsste Dein Rahmen ja auch bald mal aufschlagen. Wird auch langsam Zeit, ne ... !!


----------



## JansonJanson (26. Februar 2013)

ich bekomm jetzt schon Augenkrebs - wenn ich aufs Bild schau. 
Allein schon der Unterschied vom schwarzen CCDBAir - Decals ... 

wäre mir schon 1 Farbe zu viel am Rad. Grünton der Decals wirds so, an Parts niemals geben.

Aber - wie gut das Geschmäcker verschieden sind!


----------



## NoStyle (26. Februar 2013)

Also ich weiss nicht, ob das ganze Decal-Thema hier nicht zu überbewertet wird ...
Ich habe mich für Anodized entschieden weil Schwarz (oder Raw) einfach zeitlos und schlicht ist. Zudem ist es die haltbarste und leichteste Oberfläche. Das man die Decals zur Not auch abpiddeln kann ist ganz nett. Wenn der Bock erstmal gut eingesaut ist juckt mich die Decal-Farbe irgendwann immer weniger ...
Andere setzen eben bewusst auf auffällige Farben und gerade das Neon-Yellow der Protos war sehr beliebt. Jetzt ist es halt Gelb/Grün, so what? Wenn man schon auf markante Farbe geht dann doch bitte konsequent, oder? Zur Not dunkelgrünes Griffgummi, oder Sattelbezug oder Kettenblatt-Schrauben und fertig ist die Laube.
Das Ganze könnte man auch prima umgehen, indem man die Rahmen Unifarben macht, farbige Decals mitliefert und man selbst entscheiden könnte. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie aufwändig bzw. teuer so etwas ist ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Februar 2013)

Einen Gefallen haben die sich mit der Farbwahl sicher nicht getan.
Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass die Decals bei den V2-Geräten ziemlich großflächig geraten sind. Wenn es nur der banshee Schriftzug wäre, könnte man wohl eher damit leben als mit grünen Rallye-Streifen.

Ich glaube die Gemeinde ist da doch etwas wählerischer und "stylischer" veranlagt als "good old" NO-STYLE....

Ich wollte das gelbe Ding mit grün auch nicht haben. Wenn schon, dann schwarz...ist schon peppig genug...


----------



## NoStyle (26. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ... Ich glaube die Gemeinde ist da doch etwas wählerischer und "stylischer" veranlagt als "good old" NO-STYLE.... ...


Du, das will ich gar nicht abstreiten und ist auch gut so. Ich wundere mich nur ein wenig über was man sich alles nen Kopf macht. Ist ja fast "mainstreamiger" hier geworden als bei YT oder Konsorten. Na Gott sei Dank fahren sich die Bikes etwas besser als wie sie nun leider aussehen ...


----------



## stefanjansch (26. Februar 2013)

Schwarz wäre zwar schöner gewesen, aber was soll's, mich nervt der ständige Zwang zum Colormatching so und so, sind ja nicht auf IBIS Rädern unterwegs um alles auf alles abstimmen zu müssen!


----------



## haha (26. Februar 2013)

Moment, die Decals bei neongelb sind definitiv schwarz !
Neongelb lässt sich sehr schwer fotografieren, wodurch solche Farbabweichungen entstehen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralov (26. Februar 2013)

Das wär auch n ganz schöne Griff ins Klo gewesen... Neongelb und Olivgrün? Den Designer hätten sie gleich in die Klapse stecken können.


----------



## MindPatterns (26. Februar 2013)

Hm, fänd ich komisch, zumal auf dem Foto hier das Schwarz der Rahmenteile ganz gut rüberkommt.

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/9213461/


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Februar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Du, das will ich gar nicht abstreiten und ist auch gut so. Ich wundere mich nur ein wenig über was man sich alles nen Kopf macht. Ist ja fast "mainstreamiger" hier geworden als bei YT oder Konsorten. Na Gott sei Dank fahren sich die Bikes etwas besser als wie sie nun leider aussehen ...



Letzte Woche hab ich im Nicolai Froum gepostet, dass das ION 16 das neue Liteville ist, so wie die da mit ihren Anbauteilen abgehen. Die Antwort war, dass das schon die neuen banshee Bikes wären...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Februar 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Hm, fänd ich komisch, zumal auf dem Foto hier das Schwarz der Rahmenteile ganz gut rüberkommt.
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/9213461/



Also auf meinem iMac sieht das dunkelgrün aus....


----------



## Stralov (26. Februar 2013)

Dein komischer Apfel lügt eben! Und mir is es völlig egal was wer wie findet, ich stimm mein Bike farblich ab. Ich investier da schon genug für, dann darfs auch gerne optisch was her machen.  Außerdem muss ich das als Grafiker machen... ich kann garnich anders.


----------



## NoStyle (26. Februar 2013)

Zitat des Users und Rahmenbesitzers "williethewaiter" von mtbr.com:

_"woohoo my frame finally turned up today!
time to start building!

only slight disappointment was that *the graphics are actually a dark green not black* which makes the yellow a bit of a strewth fair dinkum cobber aussie green and gold which being a kiwi is highly offensive to me!"_




kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Letzte Woche hab ich im Nicolai Froum gepostet, dass das ION 16 das neue Liteville ist, so wie die da mit ihren Anbauteilen abgehen. Die Antwort war, dass das schon die neuen banshee Bikes wären...


  Schai$$e Mateeee - ist das geil ... !!!


@ Stralov:
Wie gesagt - ich finde es mit grün viel besser. Und ich bin sicher kein Freund von auffälligen Farben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (26. Februar 2013)

Stralov schrieb:


> Und mir is es völlig egal was wer wie findet, ich stimm mein Bike farblich ab. Ich investier da schon genug für, dann darfs auch gerne optisch was her machen.



nailed it ...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (26. Februar 2013)

Die Leute die wirklich individuell sein wollen, lassen es doch eh fÃ¼r 100â¬ neu pulvern...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Februar 2013)

Stralov schrieb:


> Dein komischer Apfel lügt eben! Und mir is es völlig egal was wer wie findet, ich stimm mein Bike farblich ab. Ich investier da schon genug für, dann darfs auch gerne optisch was her machen.  Außerdem muss ich das als Grafiker machen... ich kann garnich anders.



Bin selbst freiberuflicher Grafiker, aber offensichtlich taugt meine Farbdarstellung etwas mehr, siehe Post #3342 ...


----------



## NoStyle (26. Februar 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Die Leute die wirklich individuell sein wollen, lassen es doch eh für 100 neu pulvern...


Eben - wollt ich auch schon sagen!   Und wer ganz lieb fragt bekommt von mir bei Bedarf vektorisierte Druckvorlagen ...


----------



## Stralov (26. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Bin selbst freiberuflicher Grafiker, aber offensichtlich taugt meine Farbdarstellung etwas mehr, siehe Post #3342 ...



Haha autsch... aber ey. Neongelb und das Grün geht garnich... sry.


----------



## der-gute (26. Februar 2013)

Schreiner schrieb:


> ich bin grad auch schwer am zweifeln ob mir grün gefallen soll oder nicht



wieso?

du hast doch ne grüne C-Guide


----------



## Stralov (26. Februar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Und wer ganz lieb fragt bekommt von mir bei Bedarf vektorisierte Druckvorlagen ...



Ich will zwar nicht umpulvern, aber den banshee Schriftzug würd ich bald brauchen.
Dann muss ichs schonmal nich sleber machen.


----------



## NoStyle (26. Februar 2013)

Hmmm ... wenn ich jetzt noch Zweifel anmelde, dass dieses Neon-Gelb vermutlich nur bedingt dem der Protos entspricht (wegen pitterpöhsen Pulverstöffchen die hier nicht wirklich zugelassen sind), werde ich jetzt hoffentlich nicht geschlachtet, gemorchelt oder gemördert ...  

Und ich hör schon wieder uns J.Janson: "Thank god i took black ... "  









Stralov schrieb:


> Ich will zwar nicht umpulvern, aber den banshee Schriftzug würd ich bald brauchen.
> Dann muss ichs schonmal nich sleber machen.


Kein Problem! Die Rune-Typo müsste ich noch fix reinzeichnen, die Todesfee und Banshee-Typo wären am Start. Ich müsste nur die Größe beim Spitfire ausmessen, sollte ja identisch mit dem Rune sein. Die Streifen habe ich nicht bzw. sind beim Spitfire anders ...


----------



## Stralov (26. Februar 2013)

Die Streifen brauch ich nedde. Da mach ich selber Deko. nur den Schriftzug mit den "Schäden" bräucht ich. Und wenns nich 100% die gleiche Größe hat isses auch nich wild. Und das Logo natürlich. Suuuuper! Da freu ich mich jetzt noch mehr drauf!  ... verdammich ^^


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Februar 2013)

@NoStyle: vielleicht findest ja noch was an der Geometrie was nicht passt ... 

an die Leutz mit CCDBAir - wie viel SAG fahrt ihr denn? Glaub es stand mal was von 14mm, was ca. 22% SAG entsprechen würde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (27. Februar 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @_NoStyle_: vielleicht findest ja noch was an der Geometrie was nicht passt ...
> 
> an die Leutz mit CCDBAir - wie viel SAG fahrt ihr denn? Glaub es stand mal was von 14mm, was ca. 22% SAG entsprechen würde?


17mm für das banshee Rune, ich glaube, 17,6 mm, wenn Du ganz exakt sein willst. Auch nachzulesen bei den Base Tunes auf der CC Seite.
Ich werd ihn allerdings etwas geringer einstellen, da ich es straffer mag. Ich denke, er wird zwischen 11 und 14 bei mir liegen.


----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2013)

Wie mißt man 0,6mm Sag ?


----------



## NoStyle (27. Februar 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @NoStyle: vielleicht findest ja noch was an der Geometrie was nicht passt ...
> 
> an die Leutz mit CCDBAir - wie viel SAG fahrt ihr denn? Glaub es stand mal was von 14mm, was ca. 22% SAG entsprechen würde?


  ja neee, die Geo ist gerade noch so ok. Von einem 64er LW eines LV 601 MK II ist man ja noch Lichtjahre entfernt! Ich musste die beim Spitty ja auch schon mit Angleset anpassen. Verdammt, wenn man nicht alles selber macht ... 

Zum Sag: Auf der Banshee-HP wird 28% empfohlen = 17,6 mm Sag. Der CC Base-Tune-Generator empfiehlt 17 mm = 27% Sag. Ich weiss noch nicht wie penibel der KS-Link bezüglich richtigem oder falschem Sag reagiert. Beim Spitfire liege ich leicht oberhalb und wollte demnächst mal auf 30% und mehr gehen um zu schauen was passiert bzw. wie es sich anfühlt. Ich denke da darf man ruhig einfach ein wenig ausprobieren ...


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Februar 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wie mißt man 0,6mm Sag ?



mit dem Penisiometer ...


----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2013)

Und man darf beim Probesitzen nicht aufstoßen oder furzen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Februar 2013)

Ist das eigentlich noch das IBC hier oder schon Facebook/Twitter?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. Februar 2013)

So, hab mir jetzt einige Beiträge durchgelesen, welcher Unwerfer empfehlenswert ist und bin nicht schlauer!

Fahre eine XT M780 3-Fach Kurbel mit 2 Kettenblättern und Bashguard. 2x10 mit 150er HR Nabe. Welcher Unwerfer wäre jetzt der beste und preiswerteste?

Will, wenn der Rahmen da ist, sofort aufbauen


----------



## MindPatterns (28. Februar 2013)

Ich hab den 2fach XT dran, 2013er. Der paßt!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. Februar 2013)

Welcher von den vielen Befestigungsarten?

Habe auch gelesen, dass der Sram mit S3 Directmount passen soll? Dann wäre der X7 S3 eine günstige Option.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Februar 2013)

Empfehlung von banshee ist der Low-Direct-Mount SRAM S3

Wieso also was anderes fahren???


----------



## MindPatterns (28. Februar 2013)

Klar, wenn Du SRAM fahren willst, dann hol Dir lieber SRAM, weil das auch die offizielle Empfehlung von Banshee Bikes ist.

Der Shimano Umwerfer ist ein e-type Umwerfer, also zur direkten Montage am Rahmen.



nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Welcher von den vielen Befestigungsarten?
> 
> Habe auch gelesen, dass der Sram mit S3 Directmount passen soll? Dann wäre der X7 S3 eine günstige Option.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Februar 2013)

Hach ja, die Shimano Fanboys....lieber basteln als SRAM fahren...

Hier noch mal ein Zitat von Keith, irgendwann gepostet von NoStyle

_The Rune like all the KS link bikes can accommodate 2x10 and 3x10 setups. Using only a low direct front derailluer and either a SRAM S3 or a Shimano 2012 and later E type with the BB shell plate removed will work. Their are two cable stop positions... the middle is for SRAM and the outside driveside position is for Shimano_

Have Fun, but safe....


----------



## MindPatterns (28. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hach ja, die Shimano Fanboys....lieber basteln als SRAM fahren...



Sagt wer?


----------



## Stralov (28. Februar 2013)

Was muss man denn nach der Aussage bei Shimano basteln? Garnichts. Eher heißt es das beides geht und der Rahmen für beides ausgelegt ist. Ich musste bei Shimano noch nie basteln, und bei SRAM auch nich. ^^


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Februar 2013)

Dann hatte ich das verkehrt im Kopf und alles ist gut...wie immer...jeder kann sein Ding machen...

und wech...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (28. Februar 2013)

Stralov schrieb:


> Was muss man denn nach der Aussage bei Shimano basteln? Garnichts. Eher heißt es das beides geht und der Rahmen für beides ausgelegt ist. Ich musste bei Shimano noch nie basteln, und bei SRAM auch nich. ^^



Bei dem Shimano Umwerfer hast Du das Problem, daß die Aufnahme des Umwerfers nicht 100%ig auf die Aufnahme des Rahmens paßt, falls Du den Umwerfer in einer bestimmten Position haben willst. 
Alles halb so tragisch wie es sich anhört - nach der Montage hat das Blech zwar ein paar Macken hinten, aber nichts, was einen Kopfzerbrechn bereitet.


----------



## Stralov (28. Februar 2013)

Haja. Alles in Butter.


----------



## NoStyle (28. Februar 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Welcher von den vielen Befestigungsarten?
> 
> Habe auch gelesen, dass der Sram mit S3 Directmount passen soll? Dann wäre der X7 S3 eine günstige Option.


Die Angabe zum Umwerfer ist: Low Direct Mount S3

D.h., entweder sämtliche SRAM S3 mit Zug von unten, oder Shimano E-Type ohne Halteplatte. Bei Shimano wurde nur festgestellt, dass es beim SLX-Umwerfer Platzprobleme gibt, die XT und XTR funktionieren problemlos. Shimano-Fahrer haben ihre Umwerfer etwas höher positioniert um Kollisionen zu vermeiden - offensichtlich bauen deren Leitbleche größer/höher als die von SRAM. Ich habe einen SRAM X0, der passt und funktioniert super. Allerdings sind die SRAMs jeweils auf bestimmte Kettenblätter abgestimmt, sodass diese sehr kompakt bauen und ein Bash nicht ohne weiteres funktioniert - er kollidiert/behindert den Schwenkbereich des Leitbleches. Eventuell ist das bei Shimano anders, aber bei SRAM müsste ich den Bash weiter rausspacern, oder den Umwerfer für die nächst höhere Kettenblätter-Kombi nehmen.

"Basteln" ist hier also relativ! 

Erfahrungsgemäß und unabhängig von der Marke ist die Kombination 73 mm Tretlager, ISCG 05, 2-/3-fach und Kettenführung nicht unproblematisch. Entweder die Antriebsseite weiter rausspacern oder die ISCG-Tabs etwas abfeilen.

Das wäre wohl die Essenz an Erfahrungen der letzten Wochen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. Februar 2013)

Der NoStyle merkt sich aber auch echt alles! Genau so ist es, mit den Umwerfern!


----------



## NoStyle (28. Februar 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Der NoStyle merkt sich aber auch echt alles! Genau so ist es, mit den Umwerfern!


   Na, überleg doch mal wie oft das hier, aus Mangel an Erfahrung, schon besprochen wurde - da bleibt halt irgendwie viel haften ... 

Eigentlich ist das Thema Umwerfer doch recht unproblematisch, zumindest bezüglich der Wahl Shimano/SRAM. "Basteln" muss man nur im Verbund Mehrfach-Schaltung vorne plus Kettenführung, aaaaight ?!?


----------



## nsc (28. Februar 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das Thema Umwerfer doch recht unproblematisch, zumindest bezüglich der Wahl Shimano/SRAM. "Basteln" muss man nur im Verbund Mehrfach-Schaltung vorne plus Kettenführung, aaaaight ?!?



Außer man fährt 1-Fach  Wird so langsam mal Zeit das die XX1 günstiger wird


----------



## JansonJanson (28. Februar 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Außer man fährt 1-Fach  Wird so langsam mal Zeit das die XX1 günstiger wird



oder fährt es schon 

leider nur 1x10 ... wird wirklich Zeit für günstige 1x11 x9 ... oder 1x10 von Shimano, mit entsprechender Bandbreite


----------



## nsc (28. Februar 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> leider nur 1x10 ... wird wirklich Zeit für günstige 1x11 x9 ... oder 1x10 von Shimano, mit entsprechender Bandbreite



Ja das stimmt, die XX1 ist recht interessant aber der Preis ist mir viel zu hoch.... Bin mal gespannt wie sich 1x10 an meinem Rune macht.


----------



## NoStyle (28. Februar 2013)

Wenn die Übersetzungs-Bandbreite stimmt und die Preise ein wenig weiter weg von "Auaaaa" sind, kaufe ich bestimmt gerne. Bis dahin ist 2x9 oder vielleicht 2x10 für mich persönlich nicht zu ersetzen.

Bin mal gespannt ob SRAM eine abgespeckte XX1-Version für 2014 raushaut ...

Die General Lee-Lösung ist bestimmt nicht schlecht. Entweder die oder andere Leutz hatten das auch im Angebot. Allerdings mit eher weicherem Material. Das würde mich bezüglich Verschleiß noch etwas abschrecken.


----------



## nsc (28. Februar 2013)

Oder mit Bastelei und dem Teil hier. Ansich ganz interessant, aber 125  ist auch nicht ohne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Februar 2013)

Ich kläre gerade die Rahmenbedingungen ab, dann werd ich das vielleicht die nächsten 3 Monate mal einbauen.

Der Plan ist bei meiner SRAM Kasette, die 4 großen Ritzel durch die "General Lee" Kassette zu tauschen und bei der RaceFace 2-fach Kurbel das 24er Kettenblatt durch ein 28er oder 29er zu ersetzen. Der Umwerfer wird dann testhalber demontiert um dem 1-fach Feeling möglichst nahe zukommen....und dann wird man sehen....


----------



## JansonJanson (28. Februar 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, die XX1 ist recht interessant aber der Preis ist mir viel zu hoch.... Bin mal gespannt wie sich 1x10 an meinem Rune macht.



fahre ja auch 1x10 am Rune - und funktioniert, meiner Meinung nach.  
32 / 11-36

Für meinen Geschmack wäre hier Optimal ne 10 - 38er Bandbreite. Diese sollte dann auch auch für längere Uphills taugen.


----------



## nsc (28. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich kläre gerade die Rahmenbedingungen ab, dann werd ich das vielleicht die nächsten 3 Monate mal einbauen.
> 
> Der Plan ist bei meiner SRAM Kasette, die 4 großen Ritzel durch die "General Lee" Kassette zu tauschen und bei der RaceFace 2-fach Kurbel das 24er Kettenblatt durch ein 28er oder 29er zu ersetzen. Der Umwerfer wird dann testhalber demontiert um dem 1-fach Feeling möglichst nahe zukommen....und dann wird man sehen....



Top  Bitte dann noch einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht 



JansonJanson schrieb:


> fahre ja auch 1x10 am Rune - und funktioniert, meiner Meinung nach.
> 32 / 11-36



Die Übersetzung hatte ich auch vor oder 34 / 11-36. Mal schauen, werd da mal etwas rumexperimentieren...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Februar 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Top  Bitte dann noch einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht
> 
> Die Übersetzung hatte ich auch vor oder 34 / 11-36. Mal schauen, werd da mal etwas rumexperimentieren...



Mit 34/36 würde ich keinen Berg hoch kommen, da ist 24/36 gerade recht - deshalb der Plan zunächst mit 28/40 und irgendwann mal die XX1 mit 30/42 als kleinsten Gängen...


----------



## JansonJanson (28. Februar 2013)

Berge gehen schon noch hoch damit - hat keiner Gesagt das es einfach ist 

Wenn man weiss, es geht nicht leichter - dann tritt man halt, bis man oben ist. 
Beine gewöhnen sich schon dran, fahre 1x10 mit 32 / 11-36 jetzt ca. 6 Monate und anfänglich war es schon anders, und auch den einen oder anderen Muskelkater mehr. 
Aber wird mit der Zeit immer besser.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Februar 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Berge gehen schon noch hoch damit - hat keiner Gesagt das es einfach ist
> 
> Wenn man weiss, es geht nicht leichter - dann tritt man halt, bis man oben ist.
> Beine gewöhnen sich schon dran, fahre 1x10 mit 32 / 11-36 jetzt ca. 6 Monate und anfänglich war es schon anders, und auch den einen oder anderen Muskelkater mehr.
> Aber wird mit der Zeit immer besser.



Klar, den Trainingseffekt hab ich aber mit weniger Anfangswiderstand auch......als mein Schaltwerk kurzfristig verstellt war und ich nur 24/32 fahren konnte, musste ich in Solingen schon den einen oder anderen Berg hochschieben....


----------



## MindPatterns (2. März 2013)

Heute endlich nochmal eine Ausfahrt.
Im Dämpfer, der bei Cosmic Sports war, habe ich ja mittlerweile den großen Spacer drin und man merkt deutlich, daß die Schüssel jetzt progressiver ist. Gefällt mir äußerst gut, auch wenn ich ob der Hinterbau Charakteristik zu wenig Feedback vom Untergrund bekomme, aber das soll mich erstmal nicht stören, denn...

... das Rad fährt sich wie ein Traum!

Gewechselt habe ich zwischenzeitlich den Vorbau und den Lenker, wie ihr auf den Bildern sehen könnt.
Vorbau ist bei 50 mm, Lenker bei satten 800 mm !!!  
Die Ausfahrt wollte ich heute eigentlich dazu nutzen, um mich an die Lenkerbreite ranzutasten, auf die gekürzt werden soll, aber Pustekuchen! Das fährt sich SO genial, daß ich die 800 erstmal lassen werde. 
Ich freu mich schon auf eine potentere Gabel, und es wird wohl die Lyrik RC2 DH werden. Ich bin gespannt.

Was mich ein wenig stört ist die Tatsache, daß die Sattelstütze (sowohl Reverb als auch die original Banshee) viel zu leicht in das Sattelrohr flutschen. Das kenne ich bisher von keins meiner Räder und die Quittung hatte ich heute direkt, als ich gemerkt habe, daß sich nach 2 Stunden Fahrt die Stütze um ca. 5 mm in das Rohr bewegt hat. Sehr sehr ärgerlich. Hat von den Banshee Besitzern jemand ein ähnliches Problem? ist das bedenklich, wenn das Sattelrohr etwas mehr Toleranz als üblich aufweist (Belastung)?


----------



## nsc (2. März 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Was mich ein wenig stört ist die Tatsache, daß die Sattelstütze (sowohl Reverb als auch die original Banshee) viel zu leicht in das Sattelrohr flutschen.



Das ist mir heute auch aufgefallen. Hatte die Stütze mal testweise eingebaut um den Rahmen in den Montageständer zu hängen. Die Sattelstütze rutscht direkt ins Sattelrohr, macht es dann gar nicht so leicht die richtige Höhe zu fixieren....


So morgen wird endlich aufgebaut, ich halts kaum noch aus


----------



## MindPatterns (2. März 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Das ist mir heute auch aufgefallen. Hatte die Stütze mal testweise eingebaut um den Rahmen in den Montageständer zu hängen. Die Sattelstütze rutscht direkt ins Sattelrohr, macht es dann gar nicht so leicht die richtige Höhe zu fixieren....



ich hab den Schnellspanner jetzt erstmal so angezogen, daß die Stütze bei geöffneter Klemmung nicht weiter reinrutscht. Der Hebel ist noch mit akzeptablem Kraftaufwand zu bedienen. Ich mach mir nur ein wenig Gedanken, weil ich wegen der Reverb eigentlich eine Tune Würger Schraubklemme (statt Schnellspanner) dranmachen wollte (wer braucht noch Schnellspanner in Zeiten von verstellbaren Sattelstützen?  ). Aber ob die 5nm Anzugsdrehmoment hier gegen das Verrutschen der Stütze ausreichen werden?

Hey, und für den Aufbau morgen viel Spaß, langsam wird's aber auch Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nsc (2. März 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Hey, und für den Aufbau morgen viel Spaß, langsam wird's aber auch Zeit



Dank dir, den werd ich morgen bestimmt haben! Ja Zeit wirds auch langsam, aber bei dem fiesen Wetter verpasst man nicht wirklich was (nur heute beim genialen Sonnenschein (boah Sonne wie lange hab ich dich nicht mehr gesehen )).


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. März 2013)

Also ich hab an meinem Bike die *Crank Brothers Split*. Die ist zweigeteilt und jedes Teil lässt sich einzeln schließen, dadurch hält die ziemlich fest....Ist allerdings auch nicht ganz billig.

Ich fahre übrigens Schnellspanner, weil die 125mm Absenkung hin und wieder doch nicht ausreichen und man nach einem längeren Anstieg und anschließendem Downhill oder einem längeren flowigen Trail mit technischen Steilstücken evtl. die Stütze doch noch ein Stück weiter runter machen möchte. Und dann jedes mal nach dem Werkzeug kramen, kommt nicht in die Tüte...


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. März 2013)

Ja, das Sitzrohr ist wirklich großzügig ausgerieben. Technisch mache ich mir da aber absolut keine Sorgen, obwohl ich sehr sehr oft verstelle (keine Vario Stütze). Einfach fahren und freuen!  Achja, die Syntace p6 hat leichtes Übermaß. Das passt im Vergleich zur Banshee Stütze (mit leichtem Untermaß) viel besser.


----------



## NoStyle (2. März 2013)

Ne Thomson passt auch super.


----------



## flowcountry (2. März 2013)

Das Banshee von meinem kleinen Bruder:


----------



## san_andreas (2. März 2013)

Gefällt mir super !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (2. März 2013)

mir auch


----------



## JansonJanson (2. März 2013)

Hei Ihr RuneRider 

Was fahrt ihr denn für Reifenkombis?

Wollt eigentlich auf Onza Ibex / Canis umsteigen - nur funktionieren die leider Tubeless nicht.
Jetzt bin ich am überlegen was ich machen soll ... bin am überlegen nen Crossmark LUST mit nem HansDampf / NobbyNic zu fahren ... 
Variante 2: NobbyNic hinten - HansDampf vorne ... 

Was habt ihr denn drauf?


----------



## MindPatterns (2. März 2013)

Ich fahr 2x Fat Albert... ich bin soweit zufrieden, hab aber nicht wirklich Erfahrung in Sachen Reifenwahl, da fehlt mir wohl noch der größere verschleiß. Vorher hatte ich hinten den Nobby Nic drauf aber meine güte, der ist mir so dermaßen oft kaputtgegangen. Werd in der nächsten Zeit mal verstärkt in Richtung tubeless schielen, ob das Sinn macht.


----------



## Jaypeare (2. März 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Was mich ein wenig stört ist die Tatsache, daß die Sattelstütze (sowohl Reverb als auch die original Banshee) viel zu leicht in das Sattelrohr flutschen.



Hatte das Problem auch bei einem Rahmen (nicht Banshee). Ein längs aufgeklebter Streifen Isolier- oder solides Gewebeband in Verbindung mit Carbon-Montagepaste hat das Problem behoben. Rutscht auch bei moderater Klemmkraft keinen mm. Das muss nicht immer klappen - insbesondere kann es gut sein, dass die Stütze mit dem Klebeband gar nicht mehr reingeht - und ständiger Verstellung hält es sicher nicht lange stand. Aber versuchs mal.


----------



## JansonJanson (2. März 2013)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Hatte das Problem auch bei einem Rahmen (nicht Banshee). Ein längs aufgeklebter Streifen Isolier- oder solides Gewebeband in Verbindung mit Carbon-Montagepaste hat das Problem behoben. Rutscht auch bei moderater Klemmkraft keinen mm. Das muss nicht immer klappen - insbesondere kann es gut sein, dass die Stütze mit dem Klebeband gar nicht mehr reingeht - und ständiger Verstellung hält es sicher nicht lange stand. Aber versuchs mal.



ich habe auch gedacht ... das geht ja ganz schön flutschig rein und raus.
Jedoch gut was auf die KS Lev von dieser Paste hier 
Carbon Fiber Grip
und gut war ... 4Nm auf die Sattelklemme und gut wars - hält Bombe.

Tubeless fahre ich jetzt seit 4 Jahren, und taugt bis dato super.


----------



## warpax (3. März 2013)

Hatte an einem anderen Rahmen auch das Problem, dass meine (Leichtbau-) Sattelklemme nicht ausreichte. Ein winziges Bisschen Montagepaste und fertig.

Reifenwahl: am Spitfire 2x Rubberqueen 2.2. Sehr haltbar und mit viel Grip.


----------



## nsc (3. März 2013)

Ich werde 2 Muddy Mary Trailstar in 2.35 an meinem Rune haben, keine Ahnung wie die laufen.... die werden erst gleich montiert


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. März 2013)

Lustig, dass jeder Thread irgendwann in die Reifendiskussion abdriftet, als ob es einen Unterschied machen würde ob es ein Speci Enduro oder ein banshee RUNE ist?! Dem Reifen/Untergrund ist die Marke ziemlich schnuppe...

BTW, ich fahr immer noch den MK II Protection 2.4 vorne und hinten...


----------



## JansonJanson (3. März 2013)

ok ... dann Reifendiskussion hiermit beendet 

hab den Tune Schraubwürger dran, mit 4Nm - denke 6Nm kann der ab - und bis jetzt Bombe fest.
Heute gehts endlich mal wieder raus biken - ohne neue Reifen


----------



## MindPatterns (3. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> BTW, ich fahr immer noch den MK II Protection 2.4 vorne und hinten...




Von denen hab ich bislang nur gutes gehört, ich denke denen werde ich als nächstes mal einen Versuch geben. Wie schauts denn da mit der Pannensicherheit aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (3. März 2013)

intens fro vorn zero hinten 
oder minon vr  larsen tt hr


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. März 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Von denen hab ich bislang nur gutes gehört, ich denke denen werde ich als nächstes mal einen Versuch geben. Wie schauts denn da mit der Pannensicherheit aus?



Hatte in einer 3/4 Saison einen Platten, ein fetter Stachel, der im Mantel steckengeblieben war und bis zum Schlauch durch ging. Blöderweise hab ich darauf beim Wechseln nicht geachtet und den Schlauch getauscht, nur um festzustellen, das der auch direkt platt war. Erst nach Abtasten der Innenseite ist mir der Stachel aufgefallen.

Das wars aber auch.


----------



## NoStyle (3. März 2013)

Reifen habe ich vo/hi 2.4er Maxxis HR II Exo-Protection. Alternativ Onza Ibex FR 2.25 120TPI. Sind beides gute Allrounder für alle Bedingungen, mit Fokus auf Grip und weniger auf Rollwiderstand.
Für 650B kommt der Hans Dampf 2.25 Trailstar. Je nach dem wechsel ich später auf den Ibex FR, sobald dieser in 650B erhältlich ist.

PS: Habe das Scythe von Flowcountrys kleinem Bruder gar nicht gewürdigt. Sehr schön! Fast ein wenig schade dass die Gabelbrücke der Totem nicht schwarz ist, aber trotzdem ein fetter Freerider.


----------



## Cam-man (3. März 2013)

@NoStyle: leider schon gesundheitsbedingt, aber was will man machen 

zur decaldiskussion:

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/9101642/

ich glaub brad walton hat seine kamera unter kontrolle...
ich kann mir vorstellen dass andere mit dem blitz durch die decalfolie durchgeblitzt haben und die farbe drunter durchscheint....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. März 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> @_NoStyle_: leider schon gesundheitsbedingt, aber was will man machen
> 
> zur decaldiskussion:
> 
> ...



Schön, es gibt also schwarze und grüne Decals...warten wir´s doch einfach ab...


----------



## Cam-man (3. März 2013)

naja, dazu kommt haha's aussage... 
hab das gefühl die wurde komplett übersehen... der wirds schon wissen!


----------



## nsc (3. März 2013)

So mein Rune ist aufgebaut. Muss morgen nur noch Leitungen und Gabelschaft kürzen und dann kanns auf die Trails gehen  Bilder gibts dann wahrscheinlich morgen (nicht das ich von der Stylepolizei noch einen auf den Deckel bekomme ).

Ein Problem hab ich noch, vielleicht kann mir ja einer helfen:

Ich kann so viel schalten wie ich will, der Schaltwerkskäfig vom Shimano Zee - Schaltwerk (11-36 10-fach hinten und vorne 1 36er Kettenblatt) bewegt sich keinen Zentimeter. Jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen kann? Zu wenig Kettenspannung vielleicht? War mir bei der Kettenlänge etwas unsicher. Hatte erst 2 Kettenglieder Überstand, dann 1 Kettenglied und wenn ich mich recht erinnere jetzt gar keins. Bei 2 bzw 1 Kettenglied Überstand hing die Kette doch etwas durch....

Anbei noch ein Foto, vielleicht erkennt man ja schon den Fehler drauf.

P.S.: Schonmal vielen Dank an alle die mir helfen wollen


----------



## Frog (3. März 2013)

Zee shifter verbaut?

Schaltwerk auf's 11, shifter entsprechend entspannen also runter schalten (dabei den Zug wenn nötig mit per Hand ziehen). Zug am Schaltwerk spannen und mit der Schraube befestigen. Jetzt am Shifter fein-Tuning.

Dann müßt es funktionieren. 

Frage: passt denn das kurze Zee Schlaltwerk bei 11-36? 
Evtl die Spannung für das "Plus-Schaltwerk" mal lösen!


----------



## nsc (3. März 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> Zee shifter verbaut?



Jep.



Frog schrieb:


> Schaltwerk auf's 11, shifter entsprechend entspannen also runter schalten (dabei den Zug wenn nötig mit per Hand ziehen). Zug am Schaltwerk spannen und mit der Schraube befestigen. Jetzt am Shifter fein-Tuning.
> 
> Dann müßt es funktionieren.



Danke werd ich mal testen!



Frog schrieb:


> Frage: passt denn das kurze Zee Schlaltwerk bei 11-36?
> Evtl die Spannung für das "Plus-Schaltwerk" mal lösen!



Jep, das Zee-Schaltwerk gibt mit 11-28 und 11-36...

Schonmal Danke für deine Tipps!

Edit: War grad mal schauen, der Zug hat sehr wenig Spannung. Werd ich mich morgen mal drum kümmern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (3. März 2013)

Fahre das genauso ... und es funktioniert.

Check mal die Spannung am Schaltzug, und die Biegungen des Zuges.
Zug hab ich genauso verlegt wie Du. 

Bevor du Spannst, oben am Shifter noch das Feinjustage Ding komplett rein drehen, das Du danach genug Spielraum hast zum "Spannung geben".

Ich mach es meist so, wenn es beim ersten mal hochschalten nicht eins hoch schaltet, wieder runter schalten und mehr Zug drauf.
Davor solltest nicht vergessen den oberen und unteren Anschlag einzustellen.

usw.


----------



## nsc (3. März 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Fahre das genauso ... und es funktioniert.
> 
> Check mal die Spannung am Schaltzug, und die Biegungen des Zuges.
> Zug hab ich genauso verlegt wie Du.
> ...



Auch dir schonmal Danke! Werd ich moin mal testen, jetzt erstmal schlafen 

Wie hast du bei dir die Kette gekürzt, sprich wie viele Kettenglieder Überstand?


----------



## JansonJanson (4. März 2013)

Bin da ganz einfach vorgegangen:

Kette drauf - Dämpfer komplett Luft raus. Das erste mal so viel von der Kette runter, dass ich wusste - ok - ist noch zu lang.
Dann größt mögliche Kettenspannung der Ritzel genommen, vorne max Größe Kettenblatt, hinten max Größe Ritzel - max komprimieren. ( vorher die Clutch des Zeee auf off )
Dann schauen. Das Zee sollte dann noch Luft nach oben haben. Meins steht fast Waagrecht.
Bei mir war bissl das Problem, dass die Kette von der Länge her gepasst hat, jedoch dann auf dem kleinsten Ritzel zu locker war - also keine Spannung hatte. Ich habe dann noch 1 Kettenglied raus gemacht, jedoch würde jetzt, wenn ich nen bottom out auf dem 36er Ritzel habe, evtl das Zee doch Schaden nehmen. Jedoch wer fährt in den DH rein mit dem 36er Ritzel hinten ... zumindest keiner der bissl biken kann  

Jetzt taugt alles super.


----------



## P3 Killa (4. März 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Hei Ihr RuneRider
> 
> Was fahrt ihr denn für Reifenkombis?
> 
> Wollt eigentlich auf Onza Ibex / Canis umsteigen - nur funktionieren die leider Tubeless nicht.



Wieso sollte das nicht funktionieren? Ich fahre die Onza Ibex Fr auf einer E13 Trs+ Felge mit yellow Tape und Dichtmilch. Ne reine Tubeless Version gibts nicht, das stimmt.


----------



## NoStyle (4. März 2013)

Zur Schaltwerksproblematik halte ich mich raus - bin da nicht wirklich firm drin. Habe letzte Woche meinen Umwerfer neu justieren wollen, daraus wurde ne halbe OP, bis ich Doof endlich geschnallt habe woran es liegt. Jetzt ist alles gut - Gott sei Dank ... 

Thema Decals:
Vielleicht gibt es unterschiedliche Versionen, je nach Landeszone? Also schwarze Decals für Europa und grüne für USA/CAN oder Australien?!? Das von Willythewaiter hat definitiv grüne Decals!






Anyway - wenn unser Lieblings-Vertriebler BurnHard sagt die sind schwarz, dann wird das so sein.


----------



## JansonJanson (4. März 2013)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Wieso sollte das nicht funktionieren? Ich fahre die Onza Ibex Fr auf einer E13 Trs+ Felge mit yellow Tape und Dichtmilch. Ne reine Tubeless Version gibts nicht, das stimmt.



vielleicht liegts auch an der Kombi - Crossmax SX mit dem Canis ... den Ibex habe ich dann, nach der Stunde mühen mit dem Canis - nicht mehr probiert.

Morgen sollte nen HansiDampi&NärrischerNik hier aufschlagen, beide TLR und gut is... mal sehen. Zur Not hab ich noch nen HansiDampfi für hinten über ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (4. März 2013)

Ok, kann natürlich daran liegen. Muss ehrlicherweise sagen die Probleme hatte ich anfangs auch, als ich es auch noch mit dem No Tubes umrüst Kit versucht habe, da war nichts zu machen. Hatte es auch nach Stunden aufgegeben und die Reifen 6 Wochen mit Schlauch montiert, und jetzt ging es dann aufeinmal direkt. Vermutlich liegt es einfach daran das sich der Mantel an die Felge angepasst hat.


----------



## .nOx (4. März 2013)

Dann werde ich mir wohl mal einen Schlauch besorgen und sie etwas vordehnen...


----------



## Ischi (4. März 2013)

Mensch, Mensch, hier ist ja richtig Leben rein gekommen 

Übrigens, die Bikes der letzten Seiten sind richtig Klasse, besonders Rampant und Scythe 

Ich habe heute mal eine kleine Tour im Schneematsch und total zerholzten Wald gemacht (vielen Dank an den Forst für das Zerstören quasi aller Trails in direkter Nähe meiner Haustür). Dabei habe ich die Lyrik mal auf 130mm gedreht und etwas mehr Luft in den Dämpfer gemacht, da er mir berghoch immer etwas eingesackt ist. Was soll ich sagen, weltklasse. Ich glaube mal sollte im Falle des kleinen Federwegs beim Wildcard wirklich auf die relativ geringe SAG-Empfehlung von Banshee hören. Dann ist die Kiste zwar straff, aber super schnell und der Hinterbau kommt richtig auf Touren und versackt nicht. Mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel ist das wirklich perfekt für die Home-Single-Trail hinterm Haus.
Bin echt gespannt wie sich das Wildcard dann mit 170/127mm bzw. 170/165mm fährt. Ich freu mich so auf die ersten Bikeparkbesuche.

Also, an alle: viele Spitfires kaufen. Nicht zuviel Federweg mit flachen Winkeln fetzt


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. März 2013)

Genau das ist doch der Grund warum NoStyle beim Spitfire zugeschlagen hat.

An meinem aktuellen Bike werd ich auch demnächst mal zum nächst kleineren Federweg wechseln, obwohl ich langsam den Spaß am Springen bekomme...


----------



## fone (5. März 2013)

Ischi schrieb:


> Nicht zuviel Federweg mit flachen Winkeln fetzt



yeah! bin eh schon die ganze zeit am überlegen, ob ich nicht doch einen winkelsteuersatz ins rampant stecken soll... man.


zum rampant hab ich von banshee leider seit wochen nichts gehört. bisher sind die versprochenen ersatzteile nicht gekommen und auf meine letzte nachfrage-mail vor einer woche wurde auch noch nicht reagiert. ist etwas schade.


----------



## Gmiatlich (5. März 2013)

Ischi schrieb:


> Dann ist die Kiste zwar straff, aber super schnell und der Hinterbau kommt richtig auf Touren und versackt nicht. Mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel ist das wirklich perfekt für die Home-Single-Trail hinterm Haus.
> Bin echt gespannt wie sich das Wildcard dann mit 170/127mm bzw. 170/165mm fährt. Ich freu mich so auf die ersten Bikeparkbesuche.
> 
> Also, an alle: viele Spitfires kaufen. Nicht zuviel Federweg mit flachen Winkeln fetzt



Auch ein Grund wieso ich mein Wildcard so sehr liebe. Wenn es nur in die umliegenden Hügel geht komme ich mit 130 vorn und hinten gut zurecht. Das Umstellen dauert keine fünf Minuten und kann man sogar auf der Tour machen (halt nicht ständig). Dann ist es am Hintern schön straff und bietet trotzdem noch Federweg.
Im Bikepark macht es mit 160/165 eine gute Figur, wenngleich ich es sehr verhalten angegangen bin, war es doch mein erstes Mal.

Gott, ich freue mich schon wieder auf die Wegerln und Berge. Muss endlich mehr für die Fahrtechnik tun, derweil ist es eher eine Schande wie ich das Wildcard bewege.


----------



## NoStyle (5. März 2013)

Ischi schrieb:


> ... Ich habe heute mal eine kleine Tour im Schneematsch und total zerholzten Wald gemacht (vielen Dank an den Forst für das Zerstören quasi aller Trails in direkter Nähe meiner Haustür) ...
> ... Also, an alle: viele Spitfires kaufen. Nicht zuviel Federweg mit flachen Winkeln fetzt


  Watt iss ???  Na hoffentlich ist das bald wieder alles fahrbar. Ihr habt eigentlich so ein Glück solch schöne Trails in direkter Nähe zu haben!
Hehehe, ich würde sagen: Spitfire und/oder Wildcard kaufen ... 




kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Genau das ist doch der Grund warum NoStyle beim Spitfire zugeschlagen hat.
> 
> An meinem aktuellen Bike werd ich auch demnächst mal zum nächst kleineren Federweg wechseln, obwohl ich langsam den Spaß am Springen bekomme...


Richtig - das Spitfire erfüllt das extrem gut. 
Wobei - kommt auch etwas auf die Sprünge an. Sind diese eher kleiner, moderater, dann kann weniger und straff progressiver Federweg durchaus Sinn machen. Aus den Absprüngen wird man schön sachte rausgekickt ohne im Federweg zu versumpfen, und für die Landungen passt es auch. 




fone schrieb:


> yeah! bin eh schon die ganze zeit am überlegen, ob ich nicht doch einen winkelsteuersatz ins rampant stecken soll... man.
> 
> zum rampant hab ich von banshee leider seit wochen nichts gehört. bisher sind die versprochenen ersatzteile nicht gekommen und auf meine letzte nachfrage-mail vor einer woche wurde auch noch nicht reagiert. ist etwas schade.


2 Grad Winkelsteuersatz im Rampant wäre bestimmt eine gute Maßnahme! 
Der Rest ist aber echt bedauerlich! Bleib da am Ball - es wurden extra solche (kostenlosen) Replacement-Bushing/Axle-Kits für die Gleitlager-Fahrer angeboten. Zumindest war das Teil des Upgrade-Programms!!!





Gmiatlich schrieb:


> Auch ein Grund wieso ich mein Wildcard so sehr liebe. Wenn es nur in die umliegenden Hügel geht komme ich mit 130 vorn und hinten gut zurecht. Das Umstellen dauert keine fünf Minuten und kann man sogar auf der Tour machen (halt nicht ständig). Dann ist es am Hintern schön straff und bietet trotzdem noch Federweg ...


Das fand ich beim Wildcard auch immer super! Vorne 13-14 cm, hinten knapp 13 cm und los gehts ...


----------



## MindPatterns (9. März 2013)

"leejords" schreibt im mtbr-Forum (http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/banshee-rune-v2-build-thread-821649-39.html#post10222127):



> Just had an email back from Banshee. They said that Fluro Runes should  come with black stickers and they have heard there are one or two with  green stickers and are looking into this.
> 
> That's the party line guys,
> All the best,
> Lee.



Jetzt hat das gute Stück schlagartig Sammlerwert


----------



## Cam-man (9. März 2013)

wenn die leute den rahmen nicht sogar ausgetauscht kriegen 
wenn sie das wollen zumindest

ich bin seit der meldung zumindest erstmal erleichtert, einfach weil ich unbedingt das gelb/schwarz am rad wollte.
ganz so schlimm wie viele find ich das mit grün nichtmal, hat was vom WM demo von hill


----------



## NoStyle (9. März 2013)

Toll! Dann ist Banshee ja jetzt wieder die Company mit den besten nicht entfernbaren (da unter Lack) Ralley-Streifen-Decals der ganzen großen weiten Welt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (9. März 2013)

hab die frage zwar auch im legendthread gestellt aber ich bin gerade ein wenig neugierig...

ist bei einem von euch in der cannoe der mittlere schweißpunkt gebrochen? also einer von den angepunkteten damit man die naht auf der unterseite ziehen kann...? ist bei mir der fall und ich würd gern wissen ob das schon öfter vorgekommen ist.


----------



## Cam-man (10. März 2013)

für alle prime fans:

https://vimeo.com/61455405

jetzt weiss ich nicht wie ich bis mindestens mai ohne rad leben soll...
wie siehts bei den bestellern der aktuellen charge (und gelb) aus?
da gibts anscheinend verzögerungen?!


----------



## Schreiner (10. März 2013)

Die gelben kommen wenn se da sind 

Da sich das mit den grünen aufklebern ja angeblich gelöst hat, hoffe ich das die rahmen demnächst auf den weg gehen. Ende märz wärs dann schon schön. Wird ja eh nochmal kalt und dann gehen wir so lange eben


----------



## Cam-man (10. März 2013)

so vertreib ich mir auch grad noch die zeit 






(Marmolada, Venetien, auf ca. 3200m  )

aber bis mai ist das dann auch nicht möglich


----------



## Schreiner (10. März 2013)

Schönes bild 
A bissel was geht ja noch, wobei für unter der woche a fully langsam echt wieder fein wär. Mittlerweile geht mir mein hardtail aufn Sack.


----------



## der freed (10. März 2013)

Bin heute etwas nass geworden, war aber trotzdem verdammt gut!


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. März 2013)

Geile Bilder! 
Letzte Woche eine Woche Skiurlaub, yeeeha, aber es taut in Graz nun ordentlich!  Der Winter meldet sich leider angeblich bald zurück und im Wald liegt immer noch viel zu viel Schneegatsch herum.  Arrrr!!!!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (11. März 2013)

Es kann ruhig weiter schneien, mein Rune kommt eh erst im Mai


----------



## Whiplash01 (11. März 2013)

Wenn jemand wissen möchte, wo nils.loh... wohnt und wo seine Kinder zur Schule gehen, soll sich bei mir melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (11. März 2013)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand wissen möchte, wo nils.loh... wohnt und wo seine Kinder zur Schule gehen, soll sich bei mir melden...



 Mit Kindern kann man sich doch gar nicht so teure Räder leisten


----------



## Schreiner (11. März 2013)

Ich biete Zwei, Bikes und Kids


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. März 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Mit Kindern kann man sich doch gar nicht so teure Räder leisten



Mich persönlich würde ja dann mal der direkte, *objektive *Vergleich zwischen Speci Enduro und RUNE interessieren.....


----------



## Whiplash01 (11. März 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Mit Kindern kann man sich doch gar nicht so teure Räder leisten



...hast du doch auch gar nicht...


----------



## NoStyle (11. März 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Es kann ruhig weiter schneien, mein Rune kommt eh erst im Mai


Pfffff, nördlich von Kölle darf das von mir aus bis Anfang Juni schneien ... 

Hmmm, dauert dann doch noch recht lange für den einen oder anderen. Habt Ihr erst so spät bestellt bzw. bestellen können?


----------



## Cam-man (11. März 2013)

ich war natürlich grad als der letzte gelbe der ersten charge weg war dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (11. März 2013)

Ich bin noch bei der ersten gelben charge dabei


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (11. März 2013)

cam-man schrieb:


> ich war natürlich grad als der letzte gelbe der ersten charge weg war dran :d



+1...


----------



## Brainspiller (11. März 2013)

Hier mal meine Interpretation zum Thema:


----------



## der-gute (12. März 2013)

damit werden wieder viele der hier mitlesenden Kinderaugen mit Kullertränen voll sein


----------



## corra (12. März 2013)

mann muss sich halt ziele setzen ich hab auch ne kleine tochter - eigenheim 
3 autos und bikes 

die aausrede mit kindern geht das nicht kann ich nicht teilen geb gas dan passt das schon


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. März 2013)

Ein schönes Bike für >3000 Euro und dann eine 50c DIY-Kettenführung....


----------



## NoStyle (12. März 2013)

@ Brainspiller:
Das Rune gefällt! 
Die DIY KeFü ist vielleicht nicht wunderhübsch anzusehen, aber wenn sie funktioniert geht es doch.

Mal ne Frage: 
Ich habe auf mtbr.com gelesen, dass bei 2x9 oder 2x10 auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt vorne die Kette am unteren Streben-Yoke schleift, wenn man hinten in den Bergübersetzungen ist. Bin ich der einzige der dieses Problem nicht hat? Habt Ihr das auch?

Achja, in diesem Video (wurde schon gepostet) wird wohl kein Prime, sondern ein Spitfire (laut Pfunzbuck) gefahren ...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/61455405"]http://vimeo.com/61455405[/ame]


----------



## Mr.A (12. März 2013)

ich habe bei meinem Spitty das Problem auch, vorne auf dem 22er hinten die ersten paar Gänge ( hab noch nicht genau geschaut )
Wenn du das nicht hast, hast ne custom Kettenstrebe ;-)


----------



## NoStyle (12. März 2013)

Öhhmmm, ich fahre noch Stinger-KeFü statt custom Kettenstrebe, aber mir ist das "Problem" tatsächlich bisher nicht aufgefallen?!? 
Allerdings habe ich auf dem 22er KB hinten noch nicht alle Gänge durchgeschaltet wenn ich fahre, sondern nur die 5 größten Ritzel der Kassette. Ohne Sag schleift da nix und ich kann auf beiden KBs vorne komplett schleiffrei alle Gänge hinten durchschalten, seltsam ...


----------



## böser_wolf (12. März 2013)

schönes vid     
was hat der typ für gabel verbaut ?!
manitou.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (12. März 2013)

nostyle wird halt ne andere kettenlinie haben...evtl. mehr spacer am tretlager oder ein schmaleres kettenblatt.....kettenblattbreite kann einiges ausmachen....musste da extra mal mit den spacern hantieren weils sonst an der kettenführung geschliffen hätte.....war ein renthal sr4 38z das einfach viel breiter war als das truvativ DH 36er standardteil.

könnt mir aber auch vorstellen das die tretlagerbreite ansich auch einfach etwas breiter sein könnte....weis zwar nicht ob da die toleranzen so groß sein dürfen aber bei den PM-aufnahmen am heck hab ich das schon öfters mitbekommen das manche entweder mit unterlegscheiben ausgleichen oder sogar ein bisschen was wegschleifen weil sonst die bremse immer am schleifen is.


----------



## NoStyle (12. März 2013)

Weiss nicht genau ...

Wie gesagt - am Ständer kann ich alles komplett schleiffrei durchschalten. Das habe ich aber aufgesessen noch nicht gemacht!!! Gut möglich dass sich das durch den Sag/Federweg ändert.
Zusätzlich gespacert habe ich nichts, allerdings war die richtige Position der Stinger nicht so einfach zu finden, da es sehr eng an der Stelle baut. Dieses Schleifen passiert ja (nach User-Aussagen) offensichtlich unterhalb des Yokes und es erscheint mir durchaus nicht unwahrscheinlich wenn man auf dem 22er KB durch den Federweg geht, zumindest bei den größeren Gängen hinten.

Was die PM-Aufnahmen und Spacern betrifft, gilt dies nur für die 142x12 Dropouts, welche für 2014 überarbeitet werden. Die 135x10 und 150x12 funktionieren ohne Einwände!


----------



## iceis (12. März 2013)

das mit den PM aufnahmen meinte ich eigentlich auch allgemein und nicht direkt aufs runev2 bezogen.....optisch find ich zwar sone Bionicon kettenführung zum :kotz: aber die würde das schleifen an der strebe wohl verhindern.


----------



## Third Eye (16. März 2013)

Hab mein Radl zwar eh schon vorgestellt, aber das Bild ist ganz frisch 







und die Kettenführung ist nochmals überarbeitet und erleichtert worden:


----------



## Frog (17. März 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Weiss nicht genau ...
> 
> Wie gesagt - am Ständer kann ich alles komplett schleiffrei durchschalten. Das habe ich aber aufgesessen noch nicht gemacht!!! Gut möglich dass sich das durch den Sag/Federweg ändert.
> Zusätzlich gespacert habe ich nichts, allerdings war die richtige Position der Stinger nicht so einfach zu finden, da es sehr eng an der Stelle baut. Dieses Schleifen passiert ja (nach User-Aussagen) offensichtlich unterhalb des Yokes und es erscheint mir durchaus nicht unwahrscheinlich wenn man auf dem 22er KB durch den Federweg geht, zumindest bei den größeren Gängen hinten.
> ...


----------



## Ischi (17. März 2013)

@Third Eye

Sieht gut aus! Wo hast du das 26er Kettenblatt befestigt? An der Position des kleinen Kettenblatts? Wie sieht dann die Kettenlinie aus, wenn man auf den kleinen Ritzeln fährt? Oder hast du nochwas bearbeitet?

Endlich wird es langsam Frühling! Hier noch ein kleines Bild vom Wildcard im Tiefflug


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. März 2013)

@_Ischi_

Endlich mal ein gescheites Bild im Thread....TOP!






P.S. Wo hast Du den Frühling her???


----------



## Third Eye (17. März 2013)

@ Ischi: ... 26-er auf der Position vom kleinen Kettenblatt, paßt von der Kettenlinie eigentlich optimal, auf den mittleren Gängen hinten läuft die Kette gerade.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (17. März 2013)

mein rampant und ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (17. März 2013)

Leogangbang!!!! Aktuelles Bild oder was altes?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (17. März 2013)

vom letzten spätsommer


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. März 2013)

Third Eye schrieb:


> Hab mein Radl zwar eh schon vorgestellt, aber das Bild ist ganz frisch
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-ek9xgO2PfN8/UUTp3Tf2HII/AAAAAAAABFQ/YiRWJ9huDJg/s1600/rune_11.jpg
> 
> und die Kettenführung ist nochmals überarbeitet und erleichtert worden:
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-9iDXvG0_32A/UUTqJSj1zdI/AAAAAAAABFY/rUbewbLMOXI/s1600/KF_3.jpg



Cool, da hast dir ein bisserl was angetan, beim Fotografieren! 

Die Idee mit der KeFü taugt mir ziemlich!
Ich werde allerdings, sollte ich endlich zu irgendeiner LKW Werkstatt kommen um mir endlich ein Stück PTFE Hochdruckschlauch zu besorgen, eine einfache C-Guide nachbauen. Mein Kettenstrebenschutz verschleißt ziemlich schnell, weil die Kette sehr nache an der Kettenstrebe vorbiführt. Ein Röhrchen wäre an der Stelle wohl ideal.


----------



## Mr.A (18. März 2013)

@no style

ich glaube das Hauptproblem ist, das ich auf der flachen Einstellung der Dropouts fahre, dadurch fehlen nochmal ein paar mm. Du fährst warsch. auf der mittleren?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. März 2013)

Ich hab bei den letzten Paar Ausfahrten im Supermatsch doch einige Probleme mit der c.guide bekommen. Durch das "geschlossene" System der Röhre setzt sich das Ding relativ schnell mit Matsch zu und dann läuft die Kette richtig schlecht, schaltet schlecht  und einmal ist sie mir dadurch sogar abgerissen (Kabelbinder). Evtl. suche ich demnächst doch mal eine feste Lösung...


----------



## NoStyle (18. März 2013)

Ischi schrieb:


> ... Endlich wird es langsam Frühling! Hier noch ein kleines Bild vom Wildcard im Tiefflug


Das gefällt! 
Wie sieht es denn bei Euch inzwischen mit den Trails aus?



Mr.A schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Hauptproblem ist, das ich auf der flachen Einstellung der Dropouts fahre, dadurch fehlen nochmal ein paar mm. Du fährst warsch. auf der mittleren?


Ja, ich fahre die neutrale Einstellung plus 1 Grad Angleset. Wie gesagt, bis auf einen Kettenklemmer Umwerfer/großes KB hatte ich bislang dieses Problem nicht? Werde demnächst mal vorsichtig fahrend _alle_ Gänge durchschalten um zu sehen ob es irgendwo schleift.
Habe nochmal nachrecherchiert - die Spitfire-Rider mit diesem Problem fahren tatsächlich die flache Geo, eventuell kommt daher das Schleifen?!? Vielleicht löst das ein 24er KB vorne ... ?



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich hab bei den letzten Paar Ausfahrten im Supermatsch doch einige Probleme mit der c.guide bekommen. Durch das "geschlossene" System der Röhre setzt sich das Ding relativ schnell mit Matsch zu und dann läuft die Kette richtig schlecht, schaltet schlecht  und einmal ist sie mir dadurch sogar abgerissen (Kabelbinder). Evtl. suche ich demnächst doch mal eine feste Lösung...


Ich glaube langfristig ist das vermutlich besser. Ich habe diese C.Guide immer mehr als Kettenspanner und weniger als richtige Führung empfunden, aber vielleicht bin ich da durchaus im Unrecht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (18. März 2013)

Geiles bild styleroyal!!


----------



## The Great (18. März 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> schönes vid
> was hat der typ für gabel verbaut ?!
> manitou.........



Manitou Minute.


----------



## Ischi (18. März 2013)

@Third Eye

alles klar, danke, da muss ich auch mal noch ein bisschen rumspielen.
 @kalkhoffpink

vielen Dank, den Frühling meinte ich am Wochenende gefunden zu haben, aber irgendwie ist er heute wieder weg  Naja, wenigstens ist es nicht mehr ganz so kalt.
 @NoStyle

Naja, die Trails die wir gefahren sind sehen nicht mehr so doll aus, überall mit dem Harvester rein  Aber naja, zum Glück gibt es ja noch einige andere bzw. neue ...


----------



## NoStyle (19. März 2013)

Mr.A schrieb:


> ich habe bei meinem Spitty das Problem auch ...


Öhmm, mir fällt gerade was auf: Magst Du Deins nicht mal herzeigen? Fand Dein Rune schon ziemlich toll!


----------



## nsc (19. März 2013)

So endlich fertig   Hat zwar was länger gedauert, aber war ja auch mein erster Selbstaufbau 













P.S.: Das Blau ist verdammt sexy 

Edit:

Verbaute Teile:

Bremsen: Shimano Zee
Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air
Kassette: Shimano XT 11-36 10-Fach
Kurbel: Shimano Zee 
Laufräder: Spank Subrosa mit Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben
Lenker: Sixpack Kamikaze
Pedale: Shimano Saint
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35
Schaltung: Shimano Zee
Vorbau: Sixpack Menance

Gewicht: Keine Ahnung, denke so um 15 kg....


----------



## JansonJanson (19. März 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> So endlich fertig   Hat zwar was länger gedauert, aber war ja auch mein erster Selbstaufbau
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

sieht richtig gut aus, schön stimmig.
Nicht so unruhig 

Was wiegt das gute Stück denn?


----------



## nsc (19. März 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> sieht richtig gut aus, schön stimmig.
> Nicht so unruhig
> 
> Was wiegt das gute Stück denn?



Hab (noch) keine Waage zu Hause, aber ich denke so um die 15 kg...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. März 2013)

@nsc

Gute Arbeit...

Evtl. noch eine variable Sattelstütze und Kettenführung?


----------



## nsc (19. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> @_nsc_
> 
> Gute Arbeit...
> 
> Evtl. noch eine variable Sattelstütze und Kettenführung?



Danke!

Jep kommt beides noch, erst die Kettenführung und dann noch ne Kind Shock Lev (irgendwann wenn ich meinen Schock überwunden hab, selbst aufbauen ist verdammt teuer )....


Empfehlungen für ne gute Kettenführung? Hatte die e*thirteen LG1+ in der engeren Auswahl...


----------



## Cam-man (19. März 2013)

überleg gar nicht erst weiter, kauf ne e13 und du musst dir nie wieder sorgen machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (19. März 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Geiles bild styleroyal!!



danke


----------



## JansonJanson (20. März 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Hab (noch) keine Waage zu Hause, aber ich denke so um die 15 kg...



hast Du mal deine Kettenlänge getestet?
Dämpfer Luft raus, max. Compression?
Kette sieht mir schon sehr gespannt aus, kann aber auch gut sein das es passt  bzw. einfach niemals im leichtesten Gang durchschlagen lassen


----------



## nsc (20. März 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hast Du mal deine Kettenlänge getestet?
> Dämpfer Luft raus, max. Compression?
> Kette sieht mir schon sehr gespannt aus, kann aber auch gut sein das es passt  bzw. einfach niemals im leichtesten Gang durchschlagen lassen



Ne noch nicht, durch ne Kettenführung und ein kleineres Kettenblatt ändert sich das ja eh nochmal?!


----------



## NoStyle (20. März 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hast Du mal deine Kettenlänge getestet?
> Dämpfer Luft raus, max. Compression?
> Kette sieht mir schon sehr gespannt aus, kann aber auch gut sein das es passt  bzw. einfach niemals im leichtesten Gang durchschlagen lassen


Das würde ich durchaus empfehlen, da die nach hinten ausweichenden Raderhebungskurven der KS-Links schon etwas extremer ausfallen - das geht so bis zur Hälfte des Federwegs.
Hier mal als Beispiel Spitfire:


----------



## JansonJanson (20. März 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Ne noch nicht, durch ne Kettenführung und ein kleineres Kettenblatt ändert sich das ja eh nochmal?!



ok das stimmt, wobei Kettenführung das ganze wieder mehr spannt, 
jedoch das kleinere Kettenblatt wieder mehr Kette frei gibt.
Nicht das es dir beim 1x fahren das Zee SW ins Laufrad hinten reindreht ... wäre sehr sehr unschön.


----------



## Mr.A (23. März 2013)

alt 






[/url][/IMG]

und neu






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## nsc (23. März 2013)

@Mr.A: Schönes Spitfire, das Rot hat auch was!


----------



## NoStyle (24. März 2013)

@Mr.A:
Ahhh, sehr schön! 

Sehe ich das richtig - Du hast von Rahmengröße L (Rune) auf M gewechselt? Passt Dir das gut? 
Viele Amis finden den KS-Link deutlich besser als den VF4B - wie siehst Du das?

Viele Grüße


----------



## ridingGiants (24. März 2013)

Die Fotoqualität ist leider nicht so toll, das Bike schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ischi (24. März 2013)

Sowohl neues, als auch altes Spitfire, beide richtig gut 

Weiterso hier, Banshee wird noch die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen


----------



## NoStyle (24. März 2013)

Au mann, was für ein wahnsinns Gerät und dann das: "Ich verkaufe das Rad, weil ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nur noch XC fahren werde."
Ich hoffe dahinter steckt keine dramatische Krankheit!

Viele Grüße
Toddy

PS: Ischi, melde mich morgen ausführlich!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. März 2013)

Wirklich ein sehr schönes Spitfire. Ich glaub ich bau mein Wildcard wieder auf....


----------



## factz666 (24. März 2013)

@ridingGiants:

Dein Spitfire ist ein Traum


----------



## Chris_2012 (24. März 2013)

@ RidingGiants

Ein Drittel des Reibrings hinten hat gar keinen Kontakt zu den Pads der Bremse.


----------



## ridingGiants (24. März 2013)

Danke euch! 
 @Chris: Ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen da die Bremse ordentlich beißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (24. März 2013)

Chris_2012 schrieb:


> @ RidingGiants
> 
> Ein Drittel des Reibrings hinten hat gar keinen Kontakt zu den Pads der Bremse.



solange der Belag vollständig auf der Scheibe bremst, ist das kein Problem


----------



## Dakeyras (24. März 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> solange der Belag vollständig auf der Scheibe bremst, ist das kein Problem


 @ridingGiants:

so wie das aussieht, hat aber bestimmt nicht der volle belag kontakt zur scheibe, wenn du pech hast, bildet sich mit der zeit oben ein grat.

du hast nicht zufällig ne 180er scheibe und einen adapter für 185?


----------



## Chris_2012 (24. März 2013)

ridingGiants schrieb:


> Danke euch!
> @_Chris_: Ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen da die Bremse ordentlich beißt.



Sollte aber passen wenn die Pads oben bündig mit der Scheibe abschließen, ich fahr auch die XT BR-M785 mit Storm SL Rotoren und die passen eigentlich, die Magura Scheiben haben ja einen etwas breiteren Reibring.


----------



## Cam-man (25. März 2013)

eine kleine info die wohl ein paar hier interessiert:
trotz der verzögerung der ersten charge gelber runes kommt die zweite voraussichtlich pünktlich mitte/ende mai 
info direkt von dennis beare


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. März 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> eine kleine info die wohl ein paar hier interessiert:
> trotz der verzögerung der ersten charge gelber runes kommt die zweite voraussichtlich pünktlich mitte/ende mai
> info direkt von dennis beare





Ich warte auf die zweite Charge im Mai...Hoffentlich wird es eher Anfang/Mitte Mai


----------



## Schreiner (25. März 2013)

Ich warte auf die erste, aber ich bin guter Dinge das sich evtl. bald was tut.  immer positiv denken und das scheiß wetter macht das warten leichter.


----------



## Stralov (25. März 2013)

Schreiner schrieb:


> ... immer positiv denken und das scheiß wetter macht das warten leichter.



Allerdings! Ich muss warten bis die mit dem gequetschten Hinterbau ersetzt sind. Aber ist schon ok. Im Moment hätt ich eh kaum Zeit zum Aufbauen und dann wäre es eine viel größere Folter wenn das Teil hier rumliegen würde.


----------



## Mr.A (26. März 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @Mr.A:
> Ahhh, sehr schön!
> 
> Sehe ich das richtig - Du hast von Rahmengröße L (Rune) auf M gewechselt? Passt Dir das gut?
> ...



Danke

also die rahmen sind beide Gr. M.
Ob der KS Hinterbau besser ist, kann ich nach den paar Km noch nicht sagen, da ich auch zwei sehr unterschidliche Dämpfer in den bikes habe.
Der Evover ist ja eher überdämpft, und der CTD das Gegenteil

Was man allerdings merkt ist der Gewichtsunterschied von gut 2Kg...15,5 > 13,4


----------



## NoStyle (26. März 2013)

Mr.A schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> also die rahmen sind beide Gr. M.
> Ob der KS Hinterbau besser ist, kann ich nach den paar Km noch nicht sagen, da ich auch zwei sehr unterschidliche Dämpfer in den bikes habe.
> ...


Oh, das Rune ist auch M - da habe ich mich verguckt ... 

Hat der Evolver vom Rune zufällig 20 cm Einbaulänge? Wenn ja würde ich den mal im Spitty ausprobieren - ich finde er macht da einen sehr guten Job  ... und macht das Warten auf den CCDB relativ entspannt ...

13,4 kg ist doch ein gutes Gewicht! Mir ist das beim Wechsel von Wildcard (ca. 16 kg) zum Spitfire (ca. 14,8 kg) auch aufgefallen. Wobei der Vortrieb und die Antriebsneutralität vom KS-Link schon bemerkenswert sind. Ich hoffe die 650B-Pellen kommen bald mal, dann kann ich auch noch deutlich abspecken.


----------



## Ischi (26. März 2013)

So massige Gewichtssprünge merkt man tatsächlich deutlich, auf einmal denkt man, man fliegt  Wenn man sich aber mal dran gewöhnt hat und nicht direkt vorher ein leichteres Fahrrad gefahren ist, merkt man nicht mehr soviel vom Gewicht. Tagesform und allgemeines Bikehandling sind immer noch wichtiger...



NoStyle schrieb:


> PS: Ischi, melde mich morgen ausführlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (26. März 2013)

so, einen tag nach der mail von banshee wurde mein händler heute von everyday26 benachrichtigt dass die gelbe charge nicht kommt und stattdessen frühestens august das 2014er modell verfügbar wäre...
ich bin natürlich erstmal ziemlich sauer, aber mal schauen was die nächsten tage dabei noch rauskommt...
es gibt halt für mich nicht wirklich eine alternative zum banshee, und bis august geht ohne rad auf keinen fall.
hat noch wer von der bestellung was gehört?


----------



## Stralov (26. März 2013)

Auweia. Haben sie denn gesagt was das Problem ist? Und würdest du denn Ersatz bekommen in einer anderen Farbe? ... Das is ma ne scheiß Nachricht. ^^


----------



## Schreiner (26. März 2013)

Gehts da um die erste oder zweite gelbe charge?

Die zweite gell, die erste sollte nicht mehr all zu fern sein.


----------



## Cam-man (26. März 2013)

die erste soll jetzt dann nach 3 monaten verzögerung ankommen soweit ich weiss, aber er hat gar nichtmal was von einer zweiten charge gesagt wenn ich das richtig verstehe.
nur dass die nächste möglichkeit eben der 2014er ist...
ersatz bezweifel ich, und wenn überhaupt will ich auch höchstens raw wobei ich mir das eigentlich auch schon aus dem kopf geschlagen hab...

Edit: achja es hiess glaube ich noch dass ich, falls von der ersten charge einer übrig bleibt, den bekomme, ganz vergessen.


----------



## Schreiner (26. März 2013)

Meinen bekommst net ;-)

Verzögerungen sind immer doof, aber das nix mehr kommt ist ganz schlecht. 
Vielleicht bleibt ja was über.
Die nachfrage nach dem rune muss banshee ziemlich überrascht haben.


----------



## nsc (26. März 2013)

Oh das ist bitter, ich drück dir die Daumen das das noch was wird!!


----------



## Cam-man (26. März 2013)

danke!



Schreiner schrieb:


> Die nachfrage nach dem rune muss banshee ziemlich überrascht haben.



naja, ist ja nicht das erste mal dass das so chaotisch bei denen läuft!
war beim ersten legend und ersten spitfire glaube ich nicht anders...
und trotz dem markpotenzial wird jahr zu jahr nicht eher darauf geantwortet...
da ist wohl entweder der wille oder das geld nicht da ein risiko bei der produktion einzugehen!


----------



## NoStyle (27. März 2013)

Ach Cam, mann-o-mann, das ist ja mal richtig schai$$e 

Das verstehe ich nicht: Weshalb sollte man im August (schon?) den 2014er (in Grün?!?) bestellen können? Vielleicht zuerst die Leute beliefern die zu Jahres-Ende/Anfang geordert haben ... ?!?

Ich weiss die Gründe natürlich nicht, aber ich glaube mit diesen ganzen Farboptionen hat man sich hoffentlich kein Bein gestellt - sollte das der Grund für die Verzögerungen sein. Dann lieber Schwarz, Raw und eine Farbe, aber alle 2-3 Monate im Produktions-Zyklus lieferbar. Da dürfte vermutlich eher die Problematik liegen - mangelnde Risikobereitschaft wird´s hoffentlich nicht sein.
Beim CCDB VX zieht sich die Auslieferung wohl auch noch hin, wie ich eben irgendwo lesen konnte ...  

Also dieses Jahr ist in einigen Bereichen echt fies in Sachen Lieferbarkeit. Hoffe doch sehr dass für Dich nochwas geht, mein Freund ...


----------



## Matthias247 (27. März 2013)

Man muss aber sagen das es bei vielen anderen auch nicht besser ist. Hätte mein Mega damals auch im Februar bekommen sollen, tatsächlich hatte ich es dann im Juli. Und z.B. bei Cube oder Canyon hört man auch öfters mal das es bis in den Sommer rein dauert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (27. März 2013)

also bestellen und nicht bekommen hab ich noch nicht gehört 
der den ich dann im august bekommen könnte ist ja nicht der den ich bestellt habe...


----------



## NoStyle (27. März 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> also bestellen und nicht bekommen hab ich noch nicht gehört
> der den ich dann im august bekommen könnte ist ja nicht der den ich bestellt habe...


Cam, verstehe ich das richtig: 
Bei der ersten Charge, welche schon 3 Monate Verzögerung hat, bist Du leider nicht dabei? Die zweite Charge, mit dem heiß erwünschten Gelb, wird gar nicht produziert bzw. nicht in Gelb, oder beides in nicht ausreichender Stückzahl?? Dafür kommt im August die erste Charge 2014, mit Grün???
Wenn es zwingend Banshee sein muss, vielleicht nicht auf eine Farbe festnageln und eine andere nehmen?!? Umlacken kann man später immer noch und im August ist die Saison schon halb vorbei ...
Einziger möglicher Trost: Im Falle der 142x12 Dropouts hast Du dann vieleicht schon die überarbeiteten.

Für den worst Case, damit Du nicht ganz ohne Bike dastehst, gäbe es vielleicht ne Lösung -> PM



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Man muss aber sagen das es bei vielen anderen auch nicht besser ist. Hätte mein Mega damals auch im Februar bekommen sollen, tatsächlich hatte ich es dann im Juli. Und z.B. bei Cube oder Canyon hört man auch öfters mal das es bis in den Sommer rein dauert


Matthias247, es mag bei anderen auch so sein - ein Trost ist das aber nicht wirklich. Ich möchte nicht wild spekulieren, da ich selbst fast 7 Monate auf meinen Rahmen warten musste, aber immerhin sind die KS-Link-Bikes (Prime, Rune, Spitfire) seit Spätsommer/Herbst in Produktion. Keine Ahnung wie viel in einer Charge sind - ein Batch sind 50 Rahmen eines Typs. Banshee ist seeehr klein. Es bedarf viel Sympathie und Geduld zur Marke, aber das dauert schon alles recht lange ... 

Hatte mal die fixe Idee zum Wechsel zu einer anderen Rahmengröße im Kopf, das verschiebe ich mal besser auf nächstes Jahr, auch wenn das mehr Wertverlust bedeutet.


----------



## Globalplayer (27. März 2013)

Hier 2 Bilder vom Spitfire in bester Fotoqualität 
Partlist:
Spitfire V2 (L)
RockShox Revelation XX World Cup
Formula R1 Racing Carbon
Hope Evo 2 / ZTR Crest Notubes
Continental Mountainking 2 Racesport 2.2
BOR 666XC
Nukeproof Flat Electron Pedale
Sram XX Trigger, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer
Sram PG 1070
Kore Sattel
Kore Sattelstütze (Carbon)
RaceFace Respond Vorbau
Element Nickel Wide Flatbar
Hope Steuersatz

Gewicht ca. 12,3kg. Ich denke mal mit einem Carbon Lenker / Sattel, sowie anderer Kassette, Sattelklemme, hinten 160er Scheibe und Titanschrauben könnte ich auch an den 12kg kratzen. 
Wenn mir langweilig wird nehm ich das auch noch in Angriff, für das 11,xx kg Spitfire

Vorschläge zur Gewichtsreduzierung nehme ich gerne an, wobei ich an den Reifen nichts mehr machen möchte, weil die endlich dicht sind.


----------



## Cam-man (27. März 2013)

@NoStyle: ja ganz richtig.
das problem liegt aber eindeutig bei banshee, die email die ich bekommen habe von dennis beare scheint nicht der wahrheit zu entsprechen...
andere farben sind auch keine option mehr... alles weg.
eben frühestens den 2014er im august, und das ist für mich absolut keine option.
eher verscherbel ich meine restlichen parts und bau mir höchstens noch ne pumptrack-möhre auf und konzentrier mich eine saison mal aufs fotografieren (und studium vielleicht  )
aber mal nicht den teufel an die wand malen... 
durch die email von banshee hat bernhard ja eine ganz gute verhandlungsposition bekommen... vielleicht hab ich ja einmal glück.
mich würds nur mal interessieren wies mit den restlichen bestellern aussieht?!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (27. März 2013)

Also ich habe am 25.2 einen gelben Rune V2 bestellt. Liefertermin: Mai. Und wenn einer aus der März Lieferung abspringt, geht der an mich, aber das ist ja immer so bei den Rahmen, welche zurück gehen oder überbestellt wurden


----------



## Ischi (27. März 2013)

Ohhrr, das ist schon schade, da bringt Banshee so geile Modelle auf den Markt und dann verbauen sie sichs 
Ist jetzt halt die Frage, ob Einzelfall oder viele davon betroffen sind. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob Banshee die Nachfrage einigermaßen decken kann, oder sie tatsächlich viel mehr verkaufen könnten, wenn einfach mehr Rahmen da wären...

Was festzuhalten bleibt, die Banshee Dichte ist hier schon sprunghaft angestiegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nsc (27. März 2013)

Hätte nicht gedacht das es so ein Problem ist an ein Rune ranzukommen, schade und verschenktes Potential seitens Banshee....




Ischi schrieb:


> Was festzuhalten bleibt, die Banshee Dichte ist hier schon sprunghaft angestiegen...



Bei dem sexy Rune und Spitfire kein Wunder


----------



## NoStyle (27. März 2013)

@ Globalplayer:
Das ist ja mal schön geworden - Hammer! 
Von Leichtbau habe ich keine Ahnung. Dazu fehlt mir, je nach Einsatz und Fahrstil, auch teilweise der Sinn. Aber 12,3 kg sind schon feist - dürfte das bislang leichteste Spitfire sein! 

@ Cam:
Keine Ahnung ob das an Banshee selbst, oder an der Manufaktur in Taiwan oder auch anderen Zulieferern liegt. Da muss ja nur mal der Supplier für die Rohrsätze oder Dropouts nen Engpaß haben und schon stockt die Produktion. Cane Creek kann die Dämpfer wohl auch erst im April/Mai liefern, davon ist nicht nur Banshee betroffen und ich bin froh dass ich den gottverdammten Evolver schon hatte, sonst könnte ich eventuell gar nicht fahren. Ist alles sehr spekulativ und hilft Dir nicht ...

Drück Dir jedenfalls feste die Daumen dass Du Deines wie bestellt bekommst! 
PS: Das gilt übrigens auch für alle anderen wartenden!
PPS: Ich fahre jetzt erstmal M weiter und verschiebe L auf unbestimmt.


----------



## Matthias247 (27. März 2013)

@Globalplayer:
Superschönes Rad. Und wirklich viel Gewicht dürftest du nicht mehr holen können, sind ja fast überall schon edelste Teile verbaut, wenns nicht extremst teuer werden soll.
Der Vorbau würde mir noch ins Auge fallen. Die Respond Serie ist ja ziemlich schwer, ein Turbine wäre da was anderes.


----------



## Cam-man (27. März 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Also ich habe am 25.2 einen gelben Rune V2 bestellt. Liefertermin: Mai. Und wenn einer aus der März Lieferung abspringt, geht der an mich, aber das ist ja immer so bei den Rahmen, welche zurück gehen oder überbestellt wurden



forsch da lieber mal nach!
vor allem vor irgendwelchen anzahlungen oder so
und mach dir lieber keine hoffnungen...


----------



## haha (27. März 2013)

Um hier mal ein wenig Aufklärung reinzubekommen:

Heute kam eine Lieferung rein, somit werden einige Banshee Käufer die nächsten Tage Nachricht von ihren Händlern erhalten. U.a sind auch CCDB Dämpfer fürs Spitfire und Prime mit dabei, da ja einige darauf warten.
Leider können nach wie vor nicht alle zufrieden gestellt werden, vor allem betrifft es diejenigen, die ca. im Februar bestellt haben. Genaueres muss man für jeden einzelnen Fall prüfen, also nicht verallgemeinern.

Außerdem war eine Produktion geplant für Ende März, die im Mai ausgeliefert werden sollte. Wie es damit aussieht, wird gerade von meiner Seite geklärt. 
Ich rechne aber nicht mit einem zustande kommen dieses Produktionslaufs. Die Produktion wird Monate vorher geplant, somit ist ein schnelles reagieren fast unmöglich. Und die Produktion, die eingetroffen ist, ist schon deutlich übers Zeitfenster rausgeschossen.

Woher Gerüchte über einen Cane Creek mit XV Kammer stammen, weiss ich nicht. Diese ist definitiv vorerst nicht vorgesehen. 

Alles in allem ist die Nachfrage derzeit einfach extrem hoch, so dass es nicht möglich ist, die gesamte Nachfrage in einem Produktionslauf zu decken. 

Für weitere Infos stehe ich jederzeit per Mail ( nicht PN ) zur Verfügung, bevor weitere Spekulationen auftreten, fragt doch einfach direkt bei mir nach, bisher hat noch immer jeder eine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## NoStyle (27. März 2013)

BurnHard, vielen Dank für die Info! 
Ich hoffe doch sehr Du kannst überzeugen, sodass man die Schweissgeräte für Banshee nicht auskühlen lässt, gerade weil die Nachfrage so hoch ist, und was man so liest nicht nur in D-Land ...

Was den CCDB betrifft: Das habe ich irgendwo in Ami-Foren überflogen und war auch nicht nur explizit nur auf den VX oder Banshee bezogen - dort warten auch noch einige auf ihren, sondern allgemein auf die Verfügbarkeit. Wenn sie jetzt kommen ist doch alles prima


----------



## TheMicha (28. März 2013)

1 Woche Rune testen in Finale


----------



## Stralov (28. März 2013)

sau gut ^^ bin ma auf deine meinung gespannt.


----------



## nsc (28. März 2013)

Schönes Rune  Und wie fällt das finale Testurteil aus?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. März 2013)

Ich kapier ja immer noch nicht wie man ein Enduro Bike ohne Teleskopsattelstütze aufbauen kann. Ich wunder mich regelmäßig auch auf gemeinsamen Touren wie man ständig stehen bleiben und an der Stütze rumfummeln kann????????????????????????????????????

Weight Weenies!!!...


----------



## san_andreas (28. März 2013)

Sorry, den Teleskopstützenhype finde ich etwas übertrieben. 
Wir sind früher auch alles ohne gefahren, vor dem DH abgesenkt und fertig.

Habe derzeit auch keine mehr im Enduro. Die Carbonstütze spart einfach 400g, das ist mir wichtiger.


----------



## Matthias247 (28. März 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> eher verscherbel ich meine restlichen parts und bau mir höchstens noch ne pumptrack-möhre auf und konzentrier mich eine saison mal aufs fotografieren (und studium vielleicht  )


Hört sich nach ner ganz schlechten Option an, so ganz ohne Bike. Da würde ich lieber mal noch woanders schauen, gibt doch noch viele andere nette Rahmen und Bikes. Oder zumindest nen günstigen Übergangsrahmen holen.



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich kapier ja immer noch nicht wie man ein Enduro Bike ohne Teleskopsattelstütze aufbauen kann.


Kommt doch echt drauf an wo man unterwegs ist. Hier wo es meist < 50hm rauf und runter geht ist man mit der absenkbaren Sattelstütze deutlich flotter unterwegs und kann dann dazu auch noch für irgendwelche 3m Abschnitte die Stütze runter machen wo es einem sonst zu blöd wäre.
Wenn man dagegen relative lange auf und ab Passagen hat ist das mit der Stütze egal.


----------



## zec (28. März 2013)

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es meiner Meinung nach vom hauptsächlichen Einsatzgebiet abhängig ist, ob man eine Teleskopsattelstütze braucht oder nicht - ist beim zuletzt geposteten Rune nicht eh eine verbaut? Schaut mir nach einer LEV aus.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. März 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sorry, den Teleskopstützenhype finde ich etwas übertrieben.
> Wir sind früher auch alles ohne gefahren, vor dem DH abgesenkt und fertig.
> 
> Habe derzeit auch keine mehr im Enduro. Die Carbonstütze spart einfach 400g, das ist mir wichtiger.



Sprechen wir bei Spitfire/RUNE von DH-Bikes oder von AM/Enduros?
Wer fährt mit so einem Bike Strecken bei denen es nur alle halbe Stunde mal von Uphill zu Downhill wechselt? Das würde mich bereits beim 3. mal nerven. Ich brauche bei einer 4 Std. Tour im Mittelgebirge die Absenkfunktion sicher 10x. Und bei einem Enduro auf 400g gucken? Ich weiß ja nicht....

Vielleicht sehen wir hier ja bald ein RUNE mit 12,3 kg....


----------



## NoStyle (28. März 2013)

Das Rune ist geil - und dreckig - ekelhaft ... 
Ohne es wieder aufkochen zu wollen, aber wen interessieren eigentlich abpiddelbare Decals wenn man die eh nicht sieht   

Habe auch keine Hydraulik-Stütze, aber die kommt irgendwann. Ich glaube auch das ist tatsächlich abhängig wo man fährt. Hier in den rheinischen "Mittelgebirgen" geht es permanent rauf und runter, da macht sie schon Sinn. Bei ein oder zwei langen Anstiegen pro Ride lohnt das vermutlich weniger und das Gewicht/Geld kann man sich sparen.


----------



## trailterror (28. März 2013)

Die Teleskop ist für mich auch unverzichtbar. Ich mach die mittlerweile für jeden "scheiz" runter....so machts einfach mehr spass, auch wenns nur mal 20 m abfahrt mit anschliessender kurve ist....

Weglassen könnt ich sie mittlerweile auch nur noch im park oder bei bike bergsteigstouren...

Bei mir zählt der fahrspass auch mehr als paar 100 gr weniger.....

Andere haben andere (mir weniger erschliessbare prioritäten); ist aber dennoch vollkommen in ordnung


----------



## JansonJanson (28. März 2013)

TheMicha schrieb:


> 1 Woche Rune testen in Finale





Werde meins auch in 4 Wochen in SanRemo testen ... bin schon voll g*** drauf 

Sieht nach KS Lev aus - jepp 

und in 4h nur 10x an der KS Lev gespielt?! Das Schaffe ich in 15 Minuten wenn es sein muss ... *g*


----------



## nsc (28. März 2013)

Ne Kind Shock Lev kommt bei mir auch noch dran, ist schon ein nettes Feature (wenn auch etwas teuer). Aber erst mal ohne testen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (28. März 2013)

yeah! nice 

bin noch am überlegen, ob ich das rampant (auch) mit nach finale nehmen soll... oder gibts irgendwas wo das nicht passt, kann mich nimmer so gut erinnern. für defender tour vielleicht besser als das makulu?


----------



## Ischi (28. März 2013)

das Rune ist der Hammer, richtig gut!

Klar hängt die Tele-Stütze davon ab, wo man fährt. In den Alpen brauch ich das Ding so gut wie nie. Einmal hoch fahren, verschnaufen, Sattel runter, fertig. Im Mittelgebirge die beste Erfindung seit langem...

Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, da ist ja eine dran


----------



## JansonJanson (28. März 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Ne Kind Shock Lev kommt bei mir auch noch dran, ist schon ein nettes Feature (wenn auch etwas teuer). Aber erst mal ohne testen....



habe ich mir auch gedacht ... nach 2x fahren, wurde Sie bestellt ... ^^


----------



## nsc (28. März 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> habe ich mir auch gedacht ... nach 2x fahren, wurde Sie bestellt ... ^^



Man brauch ja auch Vergleichswerte vorher/nachher


----------



## NoStyle (28. März 2013)

Das ist einfach nur Hammer - von Pinkbike-User Moleman:


----------



## TheMicha (28. März 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Schönes Rune  Und wie fällt das finale Testurteil aus?


Kurzfazit nach 3 Tagen Shuttle und 1 Endurotour:
- Hinterbau funktioniert ausgezeichnet
- Bei Highspeed läuft die Kiste wie sau. Da kommt fast DH-Feeling auf.
- Liegt sehr gut und kontrolliert in der Luft.
- Tretlager ist angenehm tief. Allerdings muss man schon etwas aufpassen.
- Kettenstreben sind angenehm kurz. Das Bike geht super auf Hinterrad bleibt aber immer kontrolliert.
- Der Hinterbau wippt bergauf minimal, stört aber nicht beim pedalieren.
- Der flache Lenkwinkel macht sich in steilen Stücken und an Stufen schnell bemerkbar.

Negativ aufgefallen ist die Position der Kefü, welche sich durch die tiefen Kettenstreben nicht optimieren lässt. Ich bin ziemlich oft mit der Platte der Kettenführung eingeschlagen und musste diese wieder gerade biegen. Da muss wohl eine Selbstbaulösung her. 

Der CCDB Air macht auch etwas Stress. Der erste Dämpfer war aus dem Karton defekt und wurde von Cosmic Sports getauscht. Der aktuelle Dämpfer verliert pro Shuttletag ca. 20 psi Druck.

Insgesamt ist die Kiste einfach nur richtig gut! Ich bin vorher ein Lapierre Spicy gefahren und war nach dem ersten Trail hin und weg vom Rune.



fone schrieb:


> yeah! nice
> 
> bin noch am überlegen, ob ich das rampant (auch) mit nach finale nehmen soll... oder gibts irgendwas wo das nicht passt, kann mich nimmer so gut erinnern. für defender tour vielleicht besser als das makulu?


Gerade bei der Defender Tour bist du mit dem Rampant auf jeden Fall besser bedient. Das ist nur flowige Kurvenballerei mit ein paar kleinen Sprüngen zwischen drin.
Die klassischen Finaletrails sind mit dem Makulu vielleicht entspannter, machen aber sicher auch mit dem Rampant bock!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (28. März 2013)

Tausche doch einfach mal das Ventil, mit etwas glück wars das dann schon?! 
btw, verdammt gutes Rune!


----------



## nsc (28. März 2013)

@TheMicha: Hört sich klasse an, am Wochenende wird mein Rune auch mal ausgeführt...


----------



## osbow (28. März 2013)

TheMicha schrieb:


> 1 Woche Rune testen in Finale



Dreck und Schmutz  Immer noch die beste Farbe für ein MTB.  

Hammer Bike!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. März 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur Hammer - von Pinkbike-User Moleman:



Der Sitzwinkel sieht hier verdammt flach aus...ansonsten schönes Bike mit einem von 3 gelb-grünen RUNES und farblich unpassender Gabel...


----------



## Cam-man (29. März 2013)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Hört sich nach ner ganz schlechten Option an, so ganz ohne Bike. Da würde ich lieber mal noch woanders schauen, gibt doch noch viele andere nette Rahmen und Bikes. Oder zumindest nen günstigen Übergangsrahmen holen.



übergangsrahmen ist nicht drin, da mache ich zu viel verlust...
hab da aber ein mehr als großzügiges angebot von NoStyle falls ich noch auf irgendwas warten müsste 
ich schau mich grad so nach anderen rahmen um die dem banshee nicht ähnlich sind... mal ganz unabhängig der kategorie. 
sagsts ja ganz richtig, nach dem motto "andere mütter haben auch schöne töchter" 
aber zu dem preis (ich hätte auch noch einen ziemlich guten fürs rune gekriegt) ist das verdammt schwer
und ein enduro im stil vom rune brauch ich mir nicht holen... dann will ich sowieso nur irgendwann doch das rune 

sind das bei dem gelben da eigentlich schon wieder grüne decals?
wenn ja dann ist mir ja wirklich nur ein gelb/schwarzer rahmen bekannt und das ist der von brad walton...


----------



## der-gute (29. März 2013)

Nägel mit Köpfen...einmal durch die Republik für des Schreiners Rune:





Mehr Bilders yet to come...


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. März 2013)

Oh yeah!!! Habt's das wirklich durchgezogen, sehr geil!


----------



## JansonJanson (29. März 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur Hammer - von Pinkbike-User Moleman:



in meinen Augen hässlich .... sorry!

Wie kann man da nur ne weiße Gabel rein stecken?
Goldene Kettenblattschrauben 

gibt viel schönere Aufbauten ... funktionieren, wird es erste Sahne


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. März 2013)

PAID SPAM

Es ist soweit, meine geliebtes *Wildcard* muss weg...siehe *Bikemarkt*......


----------



## NoStyle (29. März 2013)

Naja, habe selber eine weisse Gabel und finde das ebenfalls optisch nur bedingt prickelnd. Aber es finden sich hier und da zumindest noch weiss in Typos wieder, von daher nicht ganz unpassend.
Ein weiteres Problem ist auch, das viele Hersteller derzeit die Gabeln ohne Absenkung nur in weiss anbieten. Freie Farbwahl, zumindest zwischen schwarz oder weiss, findet man kaum ...

Tja, und eine Träne für Kalkhoffpinks Wildcard - schnüff. Es kommt hoffentlich in gute Hände!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. März 2013)

Also die Lyrik in schwarz ist, glaube ich, kein Problem mehr:

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...RC2DH-schwarz-Tapered-Modell-2013--24873.html


 @_NoStyle_

Werde vom neuen Besitzer zumindest ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis erwarten...


----------



## NoStyle (29. März 2013)

Gut möglich bei der Lyrik. Aber z.B. Revelation, oder bei Fox und anderen ist das leider nicht so, zumindest nicht als ich Ende letzten Jahres gesucht habe ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. März 2013)

Du hast aber schon mitbekommen dass demnächst April 2013 ist, oder?


----------



## Schreiner (29. März 2013)

Erste Bilder vom neuen Fahrrad:


----------



## nsc (29. März 2013)

@Schreiner: Top, bin schon auf das Ergebnis gespannt! Und die Lyrik hat auch die richtige Farbe


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. März 2013)

uuuuuuund die *Decals* auch....


----------



## Schreiner (29. März 2013)

Decals haben nen grünstich, ganz schwarz sind se net.


----------



## NoStyle (29. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon mitbekommen dass demnächst April 2013 ist, oder?


Öhm ... meinst Du mich?
Z.B. Fox Talas (mit Absenkung) ist schwarz, die Floats weiss. Und wie war das nochmal bei den Revelations, oder den vielen Marzocchies, oder Maguras, BOS oder den kommenden Formulas, na ... ? Hmmm ... ? Mag sein dass es für die Lyrik Farboptionen gibt, für andere gilt das nicht unbedingt. Wenn man keine Federwegsverstellung möchte bleibt oft nur weiss als Gabelfarbe, auch im April 

 @Schreiner:
Bau es auf, mach es dreckig und hab Spaß damit, dann juckt die Decal-Farbe nicht -> siehe Rune von TheMicha


----------



## Schreiner (29. März 2013)

Fehlen noch

Reverb, kommt heute abend
Bremsleitung kürzen, kommt auch heute noch.
Kefü, wird ne bastelei....
Gscheite bilder folgen auch.
Im album sind noch zwei drei.

Decalfarbe ist mir so egal wie sonstwas, fahren muss es.

lackqualität insgesamt eher durchschnitt, is mir aber auch eher egal.
Ds gelb ist viel knalliger wie auf den bildern, deswegen sehen die decals auch dunkler aus wie sie tatsächlich sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (29. März 2013)

der Lack is total überstrahlt auf den Bildern
warum auch immer
(die Bilder find ich jetzt nicht so schlecht...)

das Bike is soooooo geil sag ich euch!


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. März 2013)

Cool!  Gefällt mir gut das gelbe Rune! Viel Spaß damit! Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du den haben wirst.


----------



## NoStyle (29. März 2013)

@Schreiner:
Ahhhhrg yeah Baby, es ist soo geil 
Was soll man sagen: Ganz viel Spaß damit!!!

Und allen anderen: Euch ein schönes Osterfest!


----------



## Schreiner (29. März 2013)

der gute, ja Die Bilder sind OK, haben aber potenzial nach oben.
Danke fürs Mitfahren und aufbauen helfen 

Wenn jetzt nicht völlig übrraschend meine Mutter Geburtstag hätte würde ich es erst ensauen und dann fertig Schrauben. 

14,8 Kilo so wie es da steht, reverb bringt es etwas hoch, mein leichter LRS gleicht das aber dann fast aus im Sommer.


----------



## der-gute (29. März 2013)

Ich bin doch Geburtshelfer...jedenfalls ein Mal sicher und verbrieft


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (29. März 2013)

Sehr geiles Rune!

Mein Rahmen, welcher im Mai kommen soll, kommt unter Umständen gar nicht mehr und jetzt solche Bilder hier im Thread...
Harte Zeiten für mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (29. März 2013)

Nils, bitte warte erstmal bis Bernhard die tatsächliche Lage geklärt hat! Ich weiss dass das alles viel Nerven und Geduld kostet - gerade dieses Jahr ist es wie verhext, nicht nur bei Banshee. 
Aber wer was definitiv NICHT bekommt ist vielleicht noch gar nicht klar ...


----------



## trailterror (29. März 2013)

@Schreiner 

 @Der gute kommst etwa in versuchung?


----------



## der-gute (29. März 2013)

warum?
ich hab ein Fanes und ein Helius 29"
wo is da noch Platz?


----------



## trailterror (30. März 2013)

Ausgestattet biste gut...muss aber nicht immer was bedeuten bzgl. Neukauf


----------



## Mr.A (30. März 2013)

Servus

was fahrt ihr Spitfire/Rune v2 Besitzer denn fÃ¼r KettenfÃ¼hrungen?

funktioniert die Stinger ? no style, du hast doch eine dran...?
was gibt#s den auf dem Markt an guten 2fach FÃ¼hrungen < 100gr / 100â¬ ?


----------



## Cam-man (30. März 2013)

die mrp/sram soll ja eher zicken hab ich schon häufiger gelesen... die 2 rollen überzeugen mich jetzt auch nicht so
ich hab halt mit e13 nur gute erfahrungen gemacht und würde die trs+ ausprobieren
96g ohne taco, 149g mit taco und 74g in carbon 
bietet möglicherweise etwas mehr schutz als nur ein stinger


----------



## Dakeyras (30. März 2013)

von blackspire gäbe es ja auch noch die twinty. sieht auch nicht schlecht aus...


----------



## der freed (30. März 2013)

Also mit der E.13 hatte ich bis jetzt auch kein streß. Kann natürlich auch daran liegen das beim Prime die Kettenstrebe etwas höher ist als bei der 26" Palette. Umwerfer Schraube war anfangs etwas im weg, allerdings kann man das nicht der Führung in die Schuhe schieben.
Hatte gestern beim wirklichem Sauwetter keinerlei Probleme mit der Führung. Shadow+ in verbindung mit einer 2fach Führung ist wirklich ein Traum, man hört nichts mehr 

War Gestern etwas in Freiburg auf der Borderline unterwegs, Rad geht wie Sau! 
Achso und ich bin inzwischen mit dem Hans Dampf unterwegs, bin sehr begeistert davon...


----------



## teatimetom (30. März 2013)

Mein neues: 



Am Donnerstag Abend die lezten Teile in Landshut geholt - 



und mir viel Zeit für den Aufbau genommen,



es macht doch immer wieder Spaß wenn alles zusammen passt am Ende. 



Ein erstes Proberollen fühlt sich gut an


----------



## paradox (31. März 2013)

schick schick! Größe L?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (31. März 2013)

mach mal die Kette kürzer


----------



## teatimetom (31. März 2013)

@paradox:danke  ja ist grösse L, ist genau richtig für meine 1.85.

  @reo-fahrer: könnte ich noch etwas tun, das shortcage schaltwerk ist noch nicht ganz durchgestreckt auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt. 
Macht der Hinterbau viel Kettenlängung beim einfedern ?


----------



## berkel (31. März 2013)

Hey Tom, sieht sehr geil aus in dem Neongelb! Da ärgere ich mich fast, dass ich schwarz genommen habe.

Die Kettenlänge passe ich immer voll eingefedert  an (Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen). Kette ohne Schaltwerk aufs größte Ritzel + 2 Kettenglieder (siehe Sram Anleitung). Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen, dass die Sram Type2 Schaltwerke beim Auseinanderstrecken früher blockieren als die normalen.

Mein Legend (besseres Bild kommt noch, aber es ist grad mieses Wetter draußen):


----------



## JansonJanson (31. März 2013)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Mein neues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Willkommen im Club 

 @berkel: meinst nicht das die Bremsen bissl zu steil nach unten sind? Sobalds steil wird, und Du mitm Schwerpunkt nach hinten wanderst, bist du doch weit entfernt "von einer Linie - Arme - Bremse ..." ?


----------



## Matthias247 (31. März 2013)

Irgendwie seltsam, bei der neuen Rahmenform find ich das Prime am harmonischsten von allen dreien


----------



## berkel (31. März 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @berkel: meinst nicht das die Bremsen bissl zu steil nach unten sind? Sobalds steil wird, und Du mitm Schwerpunkt nach hinten wanderst, bist du doch weit entfernt "von einer Linie - Arme - Bremse ..." ?


Wo du es sagst fällt es mir auch auf. Fühlt sich aber im Trockentest gut an - ich bin auch groß. Ist auch erstmal nur zusammengebaut. Nach der ersten richtigen Probefahrt im artgerechten Gelände muss ich noch feintunen.


----------



## martinfueloep (31. März 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Wo du es sagst fällt es mir auch auf. Fühlt sich aber im Trockentest gut an - ich bin auch groß. Ist auch erstmal nur zusammengebaut. Nach der ersten richtigen Probefahrt im artgerechten Gelände muss ich noch feintunen.



Da sollte nicht viel Änderung nötig sein: das Legend mag's ganz gerne, wenn man mit dem Körper über der Front bleibt - auch im Steilen...

Ist das übrigens eine Avalanche-Kartusche in der Boxxer?


----------



## teatimetom (31. März 2013)

@berkel: ah fein ein richtiges DH Rad, wie du leztes Jahr in Livigno erzählt hast 
hast dir die Avalanche auf meine Empfehlung hin gekauft ?


----------



## der freed (1. April 2013)

Hab das schöne Wetter genutzt und war in Freiburg etwas auf dem Rosskopf!  
Vorsicht Handycam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (1. April 2013)

der freed schrieb:


> Also mit der E.13 hatte ich bis jetzt auch kein streß. Kann natürlich auch daran liegen das beim Prime die Kettenstrebe etwas höher ist als bei der 26" Palette. Umwerfer Schraube war anfangs etwas im weg, allerdings kann man das nicht der Führung in die Schuhe schieben.
> Hatte gestern beim wirklichem Sauwetter keinerlei Probleme mit der Führung. Shadow+ in verbindung mit einer 2fach Führung ist wirklich ein Traum, man hört nichts mehr
> 
> War Gestern etwas in Freiburg auf der Borderline unterwegs, Rad geht wie Sau!
> Achso und ich bin inzwischen mit dem Hans Dampf unterwegs, bin sehr begeistert davon...



danke für die bilder ... bin mir halt gerade wegen der sehr weit runtergezogenen strebe beim spitfire nicht sicher .
btw. schönes prime 

@ tom 
willkommen im club , gefällt mir gut


----------



## fone (2. April 2013)

TheMicha schrieb:


> Gerade bei der Defender Tour bist du mit dem Rampant auf jeden Fall besser bedient. Das ist nur flowige Kurvenballerei mit ein paar kleinen Sprüngen zwischen drin.
> Die klassischen Finaletrails sind mit dem Makulu vielleicht entspannter, machen aber sicher auch mit dem Rampant bock!



vielen Dank für die Einschätzung!


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. April 2013)

ich beneide euch immer wieder, wenn ich eure Fotos mit blauem Himmel sehe!  Hier bei uns schneit es schon wieder stark. Auf meinem Hausberg liegt zwischen 1000 und 1450m ein dreiviertel Meter Schnee - Tendenz steigend *g* Es wird wohl auf eine weitere Schneetour diese Woche rauslaufen. Irre, dieser Winter! In normalen Jahren ist der Berg oft schon im März komplett schneefrei, bzw immer wieder zwischendurch. Das wird ein zäher Frühling!

Das Prime gefällt mir von den Proportionen her enorm gut! Das ist ganz ehrlich das erste 29er, wo es nicht sofort auffällt, dass die Laufräder zu groß sind. 

So, das schlechte Wetter werde ich diese Woche zum Kettenführungsbasteln nutzen. Schau ma einmal, ob eine LKW Werkstatt in der Umgebung passende Druckluftschläuche hat.


----------



## berkel (2. April 2013)

teatimetom schrieb:


> @berkel: ah fein ein richtiges DH Rad, wie du leztes Jahr in Livigno erzählt hast
> hast dir die Avalanche auf meine Empfehlung hin gekauft ?


Ja, zum DH-Fahren ist ein richtiges DH-Bike halt doch schöner. Ich hoffe, dass es mir taugt. Nachdem ich ende letztes Jahr in Lenzerheide das NewGambler, Wilson, Aurum und v10 probe gefahren bin, hat das Legend zumindest von den Daten her die perfekte Mischung.
Die Avalanche Kartusche hatte ich vorher schon.




fone schrieb:


> bin noch am überlegen, ob ich das rampant (auch) mit nach finale nehmen soll... oder gibts irgendwas wo das nicht passt, kann mich nimmer so gut erinnern. für defender tour vielleicht besser als das makulu?


Ich bin letztes Jahr fast nur mit meinem Spitfire mit effektiv 130mm v+h gefahren wo die Kumpels eher auf Freerider gesetzt haben. Ich finde so ein straffes Bike auch auf anspruchsvollen Strecken sehr geil zu fahren. Das Problem sind damit nach meiner Erfahrung exzessive Shuttelgeschichten, gerade wenn es noch mehrere Tagen hintereinander sind. Da ist man sehr schnell platt weil es einfach viel mir Kraft und vor allem Konzentration erfordert.


----------



## fone (2. April 2013)

danke.
wenn das rampant ins auto passt, würde ich es gerne ausprobieren. der mittlere, flowigere tag sollte dafür passen.
"nur" mit dem kleinen rad würde ich die 3 tage nicht bestreiten wollen.


----------



## NoStyle (2. April 2013)

Mr.A schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> was fahrt ihr Spitfire/Rune v2 Besitzer denn für Kettenführungen?
> 
> ...


Ja, ich habe die Stinger, mit voll Shimano XT 2x9 (ausser Umwerfer), ohne Bashguard. Prinzipiell funktioniert und passt das sehr gut, nachdem ich den Schwenkbereich des Umwerfers penibelst eingestellt habe. 
Allerdings hängt die Stinger, bauartbedingt bei diesem Hinterbau, sehr weit unten. Ich hatte mal einen kurzen aber leichten Kontakt bei quer liegenden Baumstämmen. Ich würde deshalb gerne auf die e.13 wechseln, mit Tacco, wenn es die Finanzen erlauben. So ganz ohne Schutz der Kettenblätter mag ich lieber nicht unterwegs sein.

Ach ja: Auf dem 11er hinten und 22er vorne schleift die Kette bei mir auch ganz leicht am unteren Yoke ...

Ach ja, nochwas: Ich glaube ein Schutzblech tut hinten Not wenn es sehr schlammig ist. Ich hatte irgendwann mal komplett zwischen Reifen, Hinterbau und Sitzrohr den Matsch fest gestapelt und gepappt, trotz massiver Reifenfreiheit. Scheint so als bleibt viel Pampe am oberen und unteren KS-Link hängen ...

Crappy Handy-Pix:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. April 2013)

Vielleicht einfach nen separaten Bashguard dran? Dann bleibts auch nicht so schnell an der KeFü hängen?? Falls es so was für die XT nachzurüsten gibt?!?!!?!?!?


----------



## NoStyle (2. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach nen separaten Bashguard dran? Dann bleibts auch nicht so schnell an der KeFü hängen?? Falls es so was für die XT nachzurüsten gibt?!?!!?!?!?


Ich könnte meinen alten Bash weiterfahren. Er wäre vermutlich nur recht weit nach aussen gespacert, sprich man bräuchte längere Kettenblattschrauben, aber diesbezüglich wohl machbar. Es würde aber an der Tatsache nichts ändern dass die Stinger trotzdem weit unten herausschaut. Beim Wildcard, durch die Kettenstrebe auf Höhe Tretlager kein Problem - dort sitzt die Rolle perfekt zwischen KS und BS und schließt fast bündig unten ab. Bevor man mit der Stinger hängenblieb griff schon der Hinterreifen.
Deswegen finde ich die e.13 so interessant (siehe Fotos von Freed). Über den Tacco könnte man über Bäume oder Felsen aufs HR rutschen bevor eventuell die Führungsrolle touchiert wird, da die ganz nah am KB anliegt, im Vergleich zu z.B. MRP oder Truvativ.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. April 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich könnte meinen alten Bash weiterfahren. Er wäre vermutlich nur recht weit nach aussen gespacert, sprich man bräuchte längere Kettenblattschrauben, aber diesbezüglich wohl machbar. Es würde aber an der Tatsache nichts ändern dass die Stinger trotzdem weit unten herausschaut. Beim Wildcard, durch die Kettenstrebe auf Höhe Tretlager kein Problem - dort sitzt die Rolle perfekt zwischen KS und BS und schließt fast bündig unten ab. Bevor man mit der Stinger hängenblieb griff schon der Hinterreifen.
> Deswegen finde ich die e.13 so interessant (siehe Fotos von Freed). Über den Tacco könnte man über Bäume oder Felsen aufs HR rutschen bevor eventuell die Führungsrolle touchiert wird, da die ganz nah am KB anliegt, im Vergleich zu z.B. MRP oder Truvativ.



Keine Ahnung wie stabil so ein Taco ist. Der Bash wäre ja auch ein Stück größer als das Kettenblatt und die KeFü würde darunter nur noch wenig rausgucken...nur so eine Idee....


----------



## NoStyle (2. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie stabil so ein Taco ist. Der Bash wäre ja auch ein Stück größer als das Kettenblatt und die KeFü würde darunter nur noch wenig rausgucken...nur so eine Idee....


Prinzipiell hast Du Recht! Aber man muss die Rolle schon weit unten positionieren, weiter als bei der e.13. Ich habe da wirklich um jeden Millimeter gefeilscht, siehe Bilder ...


----------



## Frog (2. April 2013)

wie wärs mit der? Keine Rollen sondern ein Block!

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=81182

hier mal alle 3 hintereinander:
http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/new-wave-2x-tensioners-799418.html


----------



## NoStyle (2. April 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> wie wärs mit der? ...


Danke! 
Von denen käme die Blackspire oder e.13 in Frage. Bei den MRPs oder baugleichen Truvatives stört mich die Lücke zwischen Tacco und Rolle = Potential zum hängenbleiben und baut zudem recht lang und somit auch wieder tief, zumindest beim Spitty. Da erscheinen die anderen beiden deutlich kompakter und "rutschfreundlicher", wenn man mal wo rüber muss ...


----------



## stefanjansch (7. April 2013)

http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/i3/9o/i39oiel1r6mp/medium_image.jpg?0


Mein neues


----------



## der freed (7. April 2013)

das ist schön genug um es auch richtig hier zu zeigen


----------



## factz666 (7. April 2013)

Bei den vielen gezeigten neuen Banshee's kommt schon ein gewisser Neid auf ;-)

War heute auch - seit langem mal wieder - mit dem Banshee unterwegs!


----------



## Mr.A (7. April 2013)

der freed schrieb:


> das ist schön genug um es auch richtig hier zu zeigen



**** habt ihr noch viel schnee 

aber schönes Rune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (7. April 2013)

Ist ja zum glück nicht meins, zumindest wenn ich mir das wetter anschauen! 
Bei mir war es heute Staubtrocken!


----------



## Stralov (7. April 2013)

sau gut!


----------



## stefanjansch (8. April 2013)

Schnee ist noch genug, und zum tauen zu kalt, zum vernünftig Schneebiken zu warm, also wurde die Testfahrt auf morgen verschoben.


Schön dass es gefällt!


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. April 2013)

Sehr cool!  Viel Spaß damit! 

...du musst nur höher rauf, dann hast du Wahnsinnsbedingungen (trockene Schnemassen und dadurch recht flowige Trails)!


----------



## stefanjansch (8. April 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Sehr cool!  Viel Spaß damit!
> 
> ...du musst nur höher rauf, dann hast du Wahnsinnsbedingungen (trockene Schnemassen und dadurch recht flowige Trails)!


 

Bei uns hats leider immer wieder angetaut, dadurch eine HArschschicht gebildet, die nicht trägt! sau zach


----------



## zupaphil (9. April 2013)

Hier mal meine:


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. April 2013)

Wow! Ordentlich cooler Fuhrpark! 

Kann mir bitte auf die Schnelle jemand sagen, welchen CTD ich im Rune habe? Ich bin gerade in der Arbeit und habe das Bike nicht dabei, würde am Heimweg aber gerne beim Fox Service vorbeifahren, um mir testweise Spacer zum Luftvolumen Verändern zu holen.

8,5x2,5": SV, XV1, XV2, LV?

Danke!


----------



## fone (9. April 2013)

Servus! Ich brauch mal wieder Unterstützung... 

Ich bin bei meinem Rampant jetzt bei 260 Psi gelandet, damit nichts mehr durchschlägt (bei kleinen Kickern ins Flat). Körpergewicht irgendwas um 90kg. Ich finde den Druck schon recht hoch...

Wie habt ihr euer Rampant eingestellt?




NoStyle schrieb:


> 2 Grad Winkelsteuersatz im Rampant wäre bestimmt eine gute Maßnahme!
> Der Rest ist aber echt bedauerlich! Bleib da am Ball - es wurden extra solche (kostenlosen) Replacement-Bushing/Axle-Kits für die Gleitlager-Fahrer angeboten. Zumindest war das Teil des Upgrade-Programms!!!


Den Axle-Replacement Kit hab ich mittlerweile bekommen. 


Die Sektor auf 150mm ist mir eigentlich (nach den wenigen Testfahrten) etwas zu hoch im Rampant - da komme ich rechnerisch auf rund 67° Lenkwinkel, bei 130mm oder 140mm dann auf 68° bzw. 67,5°.

Etwas flacher würde echt nicht schaden, aber macht ein Lenkwinkel von kleiner 66° in so einem Rad Sinn? 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. April 2013)

fone schrieb:


> Etwas flacher würde echt nicht schaden, aber macht ein Lenkwinkel von kleiner 66° in so einem Rad Sinn?



wenn du um 1,5° flacher wirst, kommt auch der Lenker um etwa 6mm weiter nach unten (etwas weniger das Tretlager). Das kann ebenfalls ganz gut sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (9. April 2013)

guten tag
ich hab durch einen zufall jetzt auch eins
sackschwer, etwas kurzes oberrohr
und es fährt
saugut soweit




und es hat einen tollen namen
der gefällt mir
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1346865
cu


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (10. April 2013)

Ist eigentlich beim Spitfire genau die gleiche Liefersituation wie beim Rune V2?


----------



## Stralov (10. April 2013)

Das Scythe is echt schick in der Farbe. 
Ich weiß nur von den Transportschäden und der Verzögerung deswegen bei den Runes. Bei den Spitfires hat man sowas nicht mit bekommen, scheint also alles ok zu sein. Vermute ich mal.
Aber am besten ma bei everyday26.de nachfrage.


----------



## Cam-man (10. April 2013)

das hör ich zum ersten mal... wo hast du das mitbekommen?


----------



## NoStyle (10. April 2013)

FÃ¼r die Interessenten von 650B. BikeMag hat am Spitfire beides probiert:

26-Inch/650b Death Match




fone schrieb:


> Ich bin bei meinem Rampant jetzt bei 260 Psi gelandet, damit nichts mehr durchschlÃ¤gt (bei kleinen Kickern ins Flat). KÃ¶rpergewicht irgendwas um 90kg. Ich finde den Druck schon recht hoch...
> 
> Wie habt ihr euer Rampant eingestellt?
> 
> ...


Zu den LuftdrÃ¼cken kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber es freut mich zu hÃ¶ren dass das Axle-Kit angekommen ist. 
Hat es denn etwas verbessert?

Lenkwinkel sind eventuell Geschmacksache. Ich hatte am Wildcard mit Winkelsteuersatz ca. 65,5 Grad, bei Federweg hi. 13 cm/vo. 14-16 cm. Ich fand das gerade wegen Shorttravel unheimlich "geil", da man dank flacher Geo das Minus an Federweg gut kompensieren kann. Besonders wenn es ruppig wird bekommt man etwas mehr Laufruhe und ist weniger nervÃ¶s, erhÃ¤lt sich aber die Knackigkeit und AgilitÃ¤t des strafferen Federwegs. Das ist allerdings nix fÃ¼r Komfort-Suchende, sondern fÃ¼r Leute mit Lust auf aktives Fahren. Kommt also eher auf den Einsatzzweck an, wobei ich am Rampant auch nicht mehr wie 14 cm vorne fahren wollen wÃ¼rde ...

PS: Wieder mal schÃ¶ne Bikes hier. Legend und Rune sind schon derbe in der Farbe. Die Farbe vom Scythe gefÃ¤llt enorm und das Wildcard ist eh Love for Life ...


----------



## Stralov (10. April 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> das hör ich zum ersten mal... wo hast du das mitbekommen?



Mein Rahmen ist betroffen. Und es war auch schonmal hier im Thread, dass bei einem der Hinterbau gequetscht war und der zurückgehn musste.
Ersatz ist aber unterwegs und es geht jetzt nicht primär um die gelben. Ich hab schwarz geordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Collective (10. April 2013)

Hier mal meins


----------



## NoStyle (10. April 2013)

Sehr schön. Viel Spaß damit!
Bei mir gibts auch bald ein paar Updates.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. April 2013)

Hab Dich aber noch nie und nirgends fahren sehen oder bist Du nur noch am Bodensee im Einsatz...


----------



## Zero the Hero (10. April 2013)

Die momentane Liefersituation ist eine einzige Katastrophe. Ich habe im Oktober beim Schweizer Importeur ein Rune V2 in Raw bestellt und warte noch immer. Bei der ersten Lieferung im Dezember fehlten die Raw-Rahmen. Die zweite Lieferung war für Februar angekündigt, gekommen ist aber bis heute nichts.
Nach 6 Monaten Wartezeit ist meine Vorfreude ziemlich verflogen. Von Seiten Banshee hiess es nur es werde "bald" geliefert. Das ist aber auch schon wieder ein paar Wochen her. Da ich anscheinend nicht der einzige bin der betroffen ist würde ich mir eine professionellere Kommunikation von Seiten Banshee wünschen.
Anscheinend sind die Banshee Jungs von der Nachfrage mehr als überrascht worden.


----------



## Stralov (10. April 2013)

Naja. Sowas passiert. Ich sehe das gelassen. Solange ich weiß, dass ich ein gutes Produkt bekomme. Wenn man bedenkt, dass man so ein Bike einige Jahre hat (also ich für meinen Teil, sehe das als Langzeitanschaffung), dann machen Monate da nicht viel Unterschied.
Klar man wird schon ganz schön auf die Folter gespannt. Die Frage ist halt ob sie dir wirklich mehr sagen können, als "bald" und das man abwarten muss. Mehr ist da oft nicht drin. Die Details zu wissen bringt einem den Rahmen dann auch nicht schneller ins Haus... leider.


----------



## Cam-man (10. April 2013)

möglicherweise werden rahmen von der mai-lieferung auch verwendet um welche der vorherigen mit transportschäden zu ersetzen... oder gar welche die wegen der decal-farbe zurückgegangen sind.


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. April 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Für die Interessenten von 650B. BikeMag hat am Spitfire beides probiert:
> 
> 26-Inch/650b Death Match



 Cooler Test! Das Fazit gefällt mir: " if you need to get out a stop watch to tell the difference between the two wheel sizes, 650b probably isnt an upgrade that is going to blow your mind. "


----------



## trailterror (11. April 2013)

Ein so ähnliches sinngemässes fazit hab ich nun schon mehrmals gelesen...
Die unterschiede sind im fahrbetrieb eigentlich vernachlässigbar....->also mehr oder weniger überflüssig


----------



## san_andreas (11. April 2013)

Mein Reden. Wenn schon, dann 29.


----------



## JansonJanson (11. April 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mein Reden. Wenn schon, dann 29.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (11. April 2013)

ich hab soviel 26er laufräder.. gabeln.reifen
 da komm ich gar net in versuchung 

und der unterschied konnte ja net so groß sein


----------



## fone (11. April 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Zu den Luftdrücken kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber es freut mich zu hören dass das Axle-Kit angekommen ist.
> Hat es denn etwas verbessert?
> 
> Lenkwinkel sind eventuell Geschmacksache. Ich hatte am Wildcard mit Winkelsteuersatz ca. 65,5 Grad, bei Federweg hi. 13 cm/vo. 14-16 cm. Ich fand das gerade wegen Shorttravel unheimlich "geil", da man dank flacher Geo das Minus an Federweg gut kompensieren kann. Besonders wenn es ruppig wird bekommt man etwas mehr Laufruhe und ist weniger nervös, erhält sich aber die Knackigkeit und Agilität des strafferen Federwegs. Das ist allerdings nix für Komfort-Suchende, sondern für Leute mit Lust auf aktives Fahren. Kommt also eher auf den Einsatzzweck an, wobei ich am Rampant auch nicht mehr wie 14 cm vorne fahren wollen würde ...


danke.

der hinterbau fühlt sich gut an, soll ja straff sein. ich mach mir nur gedanken, weil ich mit dem druck schon recht nah an den maximaldruck -zumindest der pumpe - komme. aber solange ich im zulässigen bereich bleibe und nix mehr durchschlägt sollte das ja passen.

ich gestern dann schon mal einen -1.5° steuersatz bestellt  mal sehen, wie die liefersituation bei workscomponents momentan ist.

ich habe die achsen noch nicht verbaut. erwarte von diesen auch keine veränderung. link ist in aussicht gestellt, aber bisher passt es auch so ganz gut.


----------



## NoStyle (11. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hab Dich aber noch nie und nirgends fahren sehen oder bist Du nur noch am Bodensee im Einsatz...


Naja stimmt schon: 3x Altenberg, Westerwald über Ostern und ein paar Mini-GG-Runden sind tatsächlich nicht der Brüller. Aber so ist das eben wenn man Familie, Job und zwei Hobbys unter einen Hut bringen muss ... 



GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Cooler Test! Das Fazit gefällt mir: " if you need to get out a stop watch to tell the difference between the two wheel sizes, 650b probably isnt an upgrade that is going to blow your mind. "


Hat mir auch gefallen! Leider geht das Video wohl nicht ...
Das der Unterschied zwischen 26 und 27,5/650B eher klein und fein ist, war doch zu erwarten, oder? Da mich diese ganzen Laufrad-Ideologie-Grabenkampf-Diskussionen inzwischen ebbes langweilen soll das jeder für sich entscheiden - man hat ja die Wahl. 
Spannender fand ich das insgesamt gute Abschneiden des Spitfires in diesem Test, wo andere speziell auf 650B zugeschnittene Geometrien bewerben, als hätte man die Mondlandung neu erfunden ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. April 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Spannender fand ich das insgesamt gute Abschneiden des Spitfires in diesem Test, wo andere speziell auf 650B zugeschnittene Geometrien bewerben, als hätte man die Mondlandung neu erfunden ...



Hm,wie gern tät ich ein Spitfire testen!  Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sich Rune und Spitfire nicht viel schenken. 

 @NoStyle
jetzt hab ich schon wieder vergessen nachzuschauen. Du weißt sicher auswendig welcher CTD im Rune verbaut ist, oder? Dann könnte ich heute nach der Arbeit beim Fox Service vorbeischauen und mir einen Air Volume Spacer schnappen.


----------



## Schreiner (11. April 2013)

ich kann dir kurz Bilder machen von meinem und sie dir schicken dann kannst ablesen was Du brauchst.

schick mir mal deine mail, bin nur noch bis 14 Uhr hier dann bei kunden.


----------



## NoStyle (11. April 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hm,wie gern tät ich ein Spitfire testen!  Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sich Rune und Spitfire nicht viel schenken.
> 
> @NoStyle
> jetzt hab ich schon wieder vergessen nachzuschauen. Du weißt sicher auswendig welcher CTD im Rune verbaut ist, oder? Dann könnte ich heute nach der Arbeit beim Fox Service vorbeischauen und mir einen Air Volume Spacer schnappen.


Hey Grazer, muss bald mal meine Urlaube planen - vielleicht ergibt sich ja was und man trifft sich ... 
Der Unterschied Rune/Spitfire dürfte aber in vielen Belangen nicht sehr groß sein.

Zu den Spacern/Tunes kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen. Tatsächlich weiss ich das für den CCDB auch nicht genau und muss selbst mal schauen wo es diese Informationen gibt. Schreib die Banshee-Jungs doch mal an, vielleicht sind die auf Anhieb auskunftsfähig.


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. April 2013)

Hat sich schon erledigt, danke!  Ist mit 99%iger Sicherheit der LV Dämpfer.

Falls du einmal richtung Süden zischt, meld dich!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. April 2013)

@NoStyle

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.unblockyoutube.us/permal...UlzfQ+EtzIMgMyPFUwrup2MndUEooK2i9/pgzaGfqD6fM


----------



## NoStyle (11. April 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Falls du einmal richtung Süden zischt, meld dich!


Mach ich! 



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier:
> http://www.unblockyoutube.us/permal...UlzfQ+EtzIMgMyPFUwrup2MndUEooK2i9/pgzaGfqD6fM


Uhhh danke!!   Das ist mal ein schöner Trail ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. April 2013)

Das ist er, wobei in Altenberg/Solingen etc. schon auch ein paar DINGER dabei sind....wenn man genug Kondition dabei hat...


----------



## bubi_00 (12. April 2013)

Komm hier aus dem sabbern und träumen nichtmehr raus  
Denke das Banshee Spitfire wär genau meins (Touren,Trail und das ein oder andere Enduro-Rennen)...Glaub mit mehr Federweg werden die umliegenden Trails nur halbso lustig zum fahren. 
Was wär denn da eine gut Richtung zum aufbaun? Mir schwebt irgendwie ne Revelation oder Sektor + nen Laufradsatz um 1.7kg rum vor...Hope mit Crest vl? hmmm...Wär ist den gut im Gewicht schätzen? *komplett XT und ne Reverb  (wenn ich jetzt zum niederschreiben anfange ist es schon gekauft *g*) 

Viel Spass mit euren Spielzeugen!


----------



## Cam-man (12. April 2013)

revelation ist halt für etwas schwerere und aggressivere fahrer vielleicht schon zu wabbrig, die neue pike würde sich doch super da drin machen. soll ja auch bald verfügbar sein...
crest sind schon sehr mutig!
nimm lieber die arch ex, mit hope solltest du mit denen locker mindestens auf 1,7kg kommen
ich würd jetzt sagen je nach dämpfer und kleinteil-budget knapp unter 13 bis 13,5


----------



## NoStyle (12. April 2013)

bubi_00 schrieb:


> Komm hier aus dem sabbern und träumen nichtmehr raus
> Denke das Banshee Spitfire wär genau meins (Touren,Trail und das ein oder andere Enduro-Rennen)...Glaub mit mehr Federweg werden die umliegenden Trails nur halbso lustig zum fahren.
> Was wär denn da eine gut Richtung zum aufbaun? Mir schwebt irgendwie ne Revelation oder Sektor + nen Laufradsatz um 1.7kg rum vor...Hope mit Crest vl? hmmm...Wär ist den gut im Gewicht schätzen? *komplett XT und ne Reverb  (wenn ich jetzt zum niederschreiben anfange ist es schon gekauft *g*)
> 
> Viel Spass mit euren Spielzeugen!


Kommt auf das Einsatzgebiet, Körpergewicht und Fahrweise an, finde ich. Das wäre gegebenenfalls wichtiger als das Bike in Richtung einer definierten Kilo-Zahl aufzubauen. 
Mir ist, bei ca. 90kg und Fahrweise, von mehreren professionellen Stellen geraten worden eher zu Flow EX oder ähnlichem zu greifen. Bei Gabeln ab 34er aufwärts. Deshalb ist meins z.B. etwas robuster bezüglich der Parts.
Aufbauen kann man das Spitfire von hart bis zart. Das von User Globalplayer gehört zu den sehr leichten Aufbauten, ebenso wie das von Vertriebler Bernhard aka User haha. Revelation, Sektor oder die kommende Pike sind sicher prima Optionen für eine leichte Gabel (sub 2kg). Was eine Crest einstecken kann weiss ich nicht - kommt vielleicht auf die Einspeich-Qualität an. Als Dämpfer dann eben Fox CTD statt CCDB. Damit kommt man sicher auf +/- 13 Kilo Gesamtgewicht.


----------



## bubi_00 (12. April 2013)

Hätt ich ned ganz so überfliegen dürfen den Thread  
Ist ja nur ein Gedankenexperiment und garned so auf ein Ziel ausgerichtet... 
Aber ~13kg hört sich mega an  Ich glaub ich werd die Idee mal doch genauer verfolgen  

Danke


----------



## NoStyle (12. April 2013)

Das solltest Du tun. Das Spitfire ist durchaus ein etwas anderes AM/Trailbike. 
Ich würde mal vermuten, dass +/- 13 kg beim Spitfire nur mit den oben genannten Teilen geht, plus leichter Antrieb. Meins, mit herbem LRS, 2x9 XT, CCDB und 2kg-Gabel ist bei 14,7x kg. Mit neuem LRS und leichteren Reifen dann eher 14 kg, vielleicht knapp drunter.
Bei Teilen wie Reifen würde ich wenig Kompromisse machen, denn das Spitfire vermittelt einem ein Gefühl ordentlich Gas geben zu können ... 




fone schrieb:


> der hinterbau fühlt sich gut an, soll ja straff sein. ich mach mir nur gedanken, weil ich mit dem druck schon recht nah an den maximaldruck -zumindest der pumpe - komme. aber solange ich im zulässigen bereich bleibe und nix mehr durchschlägt sollte das ja passen.
> 
> ich gestern dann schon mal einen -1.5° steuersatz bestellt  mal sehen, wie die liefersituation bei workscomponents momentan ist.
> 
> ich habe die achsen noch nicht verbaut. erwarte von diesen auch keine veränderung. link ist in aussicht gestellt, aber bisher passt es auch so ganz gut.


Hmmm ... ich schätze mal durch den kurzen Dämpfer (16 cm EBL?) ergeben sich höhere Luftdrücke?!? Aber wenn es innerhalb der maximalen Bereiche ist, scheint das richtig so zu sein.
Ich denke die 1,5 Grad flacherer LW tun dem Rampant ganz gut, je nach Einsatzzweck. Am Ende ist die Wirkung auch eher subtiler spürbar als theoretisch vermutet. Empfand ich zumindest beim Wildcard so. 
Ich würde mir allerdings noch die Links zukommen lassen, zur Sicherheit, oder als Austausch-Verschleißteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (12. April 2013)

hm, gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so recht... raw vom hauptrahmen passt nicht zum hinterbau, link ist mit ps eingefärbt, castingfarbe, stütze und sattel passen auch nicht. geht ja eig. nur schwarz dazu...


----------



## Cam-man (12. April 2013)

finds eigentlich super 
gut das mit den raw-tönen kann man so wahrscheinlich schlecht beurteilen
aber das weiss-silber-raw find ich echt gut irgendwie!


----------



## Bierliebhaber (12. April 2013)

das neue raw sieht nach gebürstet aus, das alte raw sieht poliert aus. am kack iphone bild im keller sieht man es nicht, vllt mach ich ein bild in der sonne, sieht wirklich bekackt aus  ich weiß nicht so recht ob mir weiß raw silber gefällt. 

Tausche Thomson silber gegen schwarz, SLR TT weiß gegen schwarz und Boxxer Casting/Brücke(n) gegen schwarze


----------



## NoStyle (13. April 2013)

Öhmm, war das nicht mal Raw/Blau?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (13. April 2013)

ja stimmt, ich hab ein neues front end bekommen von banshee. leider alles etwas doof, wollte mein legend ja eigentlich umlacken... beim einpacken ist mir dann das problem bei genauem hinsehen aufgefallen. 
ich weiß auch nicht so recht, die raws sehen halt schon recht unterschiedlich aus von dem alten hinterbau und dem neuen frontend... irgendwie total kacke


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. April 2013)

Unglaublich beschissenes Handyfoto von vorhin. Sinn des Fotos ist es, meine Freude über den endlich schneefreien Weg zum Ausdruck zu bringen (bis ~900m ü d Meer geht's schon). 





So, gegessen hab ich...ich geh jetzt wieder fahren.


----------



## NoStyle (13. April 2013)

Da hat jemand Spaß an der Backe


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. April 2013)

Und wie!  über 2000hm gestern und heute mit Spaß pur. Danach ordentlich gegrillt im Garten...Herz was willst du mehr?

Passend zum Wetter: Banshee Rune...das ideale Eisdielenbike? 



oder hätt ich doch lieber das Liteville nehmen sollen? Bei den Trails an diesem Wochenende ganz klar: nein!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. April 2013)

Mit dreckigem Rad zur Eisdiele???? Ich glaub Du hast da was Missverstanden.....


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Mit dreckigem Rad zur Eisdiele???? Ich glaub Du hast da was Missverstanden.....



d'oh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoshBender85 (14. April 2013)

Hier auch mal mein Scythe...läuft seit 1,5 Jahren top und gefällt mir mittlerweile sehr sehr gut!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (15. April 2013)

bewegte bilder meiner Legende...

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27752


----------



## fone (15. April 2013)

das eisdielenbild ist klasse!


----------



## NoStyle (15. April 2013)

Yep - herrlisch lecker Krokant-Schokko-Sauce ...


----------



## jojo2 (15. April 2013)

JoshBender85 schrieb:


> ...und gefällt mir mittlerweile sehr sehr gut!



schönes rad eigentlich
mit meinem bin ich gestern in malmedy 
endlich mal richtig unterwegs gewesen
und am ende des tages hab ich gedacht, 
wir trennen uns wieder

aber wenn du schreibst "mittlerweile",
dann ...
geb ich dem noch ein bißchen zeitlichen spielraum

meine mitfahrer sagen, ich soll mich dran gewöhnen,
aber eigentlich wollte ich ein rad, das zu mir passt
mannomann, das is kompliziert diesmal


----------



## jojo2 (15. April 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> bewegte bilder meiner Legende...



der schnitt passt eindeutig zur musik
und so´n legend sieht auch ziemlich gut


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (15. April 2013)

leider hat die quali durch´s konvertieren des ibc TV gelitten...


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. April 2013)

Wenn ich mir das Legend Video anschaue....hätt ich auch gerne einen Downhiller zum Spielen, hehe.


----------



## martinfueloep (15. April 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Legend Video anschaue....hätt ich auch gerne einen Downhiller zum Spielen, hehe.



das würde ich an deiner stelle nicht riskieren - die suchtgefahr ist sehr, sehr groß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. April 2013)

Schönes Video!

Das kann man aber auch alles Prima mit dem RUNE fahren....


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (15. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Schönes Video!
> 
> Das kann man aber auch alles Prima mit dem RUNE fahren....



kann man - soll ich dir meine adresse geben, dann kannst du mir eins schicken 

wobei die steinfelder "ruppiger" sind als es im video rüber kommt(wurde mir zumindest gesagt) - aber fands auch so schöner fürs vid!

Aber das ist ein teil meiner hausrunde, wobei da mein tourenradl mit der 32er float
69° LW teilweise schon überfordert sind (erfordert dann schon etwas körpereinsatz) - jap, ein rune....
 gibts eigentlich schon wieder welche oder will jemand sein L los werden? was wiegt der rahmen(l)?


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. April 2013)

3774g in L, blau, mit CTD und 142x12er Ausfallenden und Achse.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. April 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> kann man - soll ich dir meine adresse geben, dann kannst du mir eins schicken
> 
> wobei die steinfelder "ruppiger" sind als es im video rüber kommt(wurde mir zumindest gesagt) - aber fands auch so schöner fürs vid!
> 
> ...



Ich wollte mit der Aussage auch gar nicht deine Fahrleistungen schmälern, sondern nur die Begehrlichkeiten nach einem Downhiller vielleicht etwas gerade rücken wenn man schon ein potentes Enduro hat.
Ich bin selbst allerdings auch noch nie einen richtigen Downhiller gefahren.


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. April 2013)

@kalkhoffpink
 Einen Downhiller tät ich trotzdem gerne einmal probieren auf so einer Strecke. Hier bei uns gibts auch genug blockig, felsig, rumpeliges Zeugs, wo man trotzdem sehr flott und mE durchaus flowig duchheizen kann. Mit dem Rune ist das teilweise schon echt heftig schnell, finde ich (wenn ich an einen Sturz denke). Insofern wäre ein Downhiller dann doch blöd...


----------



## NoStyle (15. April 2013)

JoshBender85 schrieb:


> Hier auch mal mein Scythe...läuft seit 1,5 Jahren top und gefällt mir mittlerweile sehr sehr gut!


Schönes Bike! 
Was heisst denn "mittlerweile" bzw. was gefällt Dir nicht so gut?



keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> bewegte bilder meiner Legende...
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27752


Echt guter Trail - den man unter dem ganzen Laub fast kaum vermutet! 


keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> ... gibts eigentlich schon wieder welche oder will jemand sein L los werden? ...


Ich weiss nicht ob die gerade erhaltene Lieferung schon vergriffen ist, aber im August gibt es reichlich Nachschub! Falls das Rune für Dich eine Option ist würde ich das relativ zeitnah dingfest machen, sonst sind die auch schnell weg ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoshBender85 (15. April 2013)

Also gefallen hat es mir von Anfang an da der Rahmen nicht zu bullig aber auch nicht zu minimalistisch daher kommt und komplett ohne Decals (schöner Decalssatz im Lieferumfang) geliefert wurde. Ich habs vom Dämpfersetup von anfang an so gefahren wie auf den Bildern. Hat jetzt ca. 1 Jahr gedauert bis ich den RC4 am Heck so eingestellt hatte, dass er unauffällig arbeitet und ich nicht mehr unentwegt rumstellen muss. Die Totem vorne ist ne Coil von 2010 die auch sehr gut mit dem Rahmen harmoniert. Alles in allem ist das Teil einfach unkompliziert, top zu warten und bügelt alles weg, obwohl der Rahmen eher progressiv ist, daher auch noch zum bergauf fahren geeignet ist. Sattelstange ist auch genug vorhanden. Mein Tour Rekord liegt bei 78km, da war dann aber auch SchlussKann das Bike nur empfehlen, wer mehr wissen will oder spezifische Fragen hat kann sich sehr gerne melden. Ne super, verletzungsfreie Saison euch allen!


----------



## NoStyle (15. April 2013)

Danke! Und gleichfalls viel Spaß mit dem Bock


----------



## Cam-man (15. April 2013)

sea otter banshee news... was kann es sein?
stealth-routing ist schonmal top!

ich würde vermuten 100mm 29er...


----------



## NoStyle (15. April 2013)

Das Stealth-Routing kommt fein, aber das wusste ich bereits. Schwarz glänzende Decals auf Anodized kommt auch sehr fett ... und der Rest ... naja ... garnicht mal so "racig" wie angenommen


----------



## Cam-man (15. April 2013)

spuck aus, was ist es? 
du weisst wohl mehr...

soll stealth-routing auch beim 14er rune kommen? weisst du da was?
wär ja immerhin ein kleines trostpflaster...


----------



## NoStyle (15. April 2013)

Sorry - ich stehe im Wort! Aber es dürfte ja von offizieller Seite bald Info geben. 
Ich denke mal das Stealth für alle (Rune, Spitfire, Prime und das ...) kommt.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. April 2013)

Ey Ey Ey! Ich will erstmal mein neongelb haben!

Kann man doch auch jetzt schon haben so ein "stealth"! Schwarz Eloxal nehmen und die Decals gegen schwarze tauschen!


----------



## Cam-man (15. April 2013)

sieht mir fast gepulvert aus und nicht anodisiert... aber grundsätzlich hast du recht.


----------



## NoStyle (15. April 2013)

So klar wie sich die Schweissnähte abzeichnen ist das sicher Anodized. Warum das auch verwerfen und gegen schwarze Pulverung eintauschen? Wobei ich die Preise in der Herstellung nicht kenne, aber ich hoffe Anodized bleibt erhalten.


----------



## Cam-man (15. April 2013)

sieht auf jeden fall anders aus als mein schwarzes wildcard 
vielleicht halten die aufkleber auf dem anodisierten nicht so gut, daher war das da bisher vielleicht auch immer gelackt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (16. April 2013)

Schwarz ano bleibt auch für 2014, außerdem kommt die Stealth Führung und mehr Dämpferoptionen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. April 2013)

haha schrieb:


> Schwarz ano bleibt auch für 2014, außerdem kommt die Stealth Führung und mehr Dämpferoptionen.



Cool!  Stimmt das Gerücht, dass das Gelb bzw Blau gegen Grün ersetzt wird?


----------



## nsc (16. April 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Cool!  Stimmt das Gerücht, dass das Gelb bzw Blau gegen Grün ersetzt wird?



Wäre schade! Gelb und Blau schauen klasse aus, Grün gefällt mir jetzt nicht so...


----------



## fone (16. April 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hmmm ... ich schätze mal durch den kurzen Dämpfer (16 cm EBL?) ergeben sich höhere Luftdrücke?!? Aber wenn es innerhalb der maximalen Bereiche ist, scheint das richtig so zu sein.



hab grad einen alten post gefunden, der hohe druck scheint also wirklich nicht ungewöhnlich zu sein. 



styleroyal schrieb:


> @nostyle
> 
> rampant ist n guter rahmen der sehr viel aushält und für mich ne sehr stimmige geo hat, ich fahre ihn in short. ich hab ihn nur bock hart mit *280 psi*, daher kann ich über den hinterbau nicht viel berichten außer das er hart ist


----------



## thomas.h (16. April 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Cool!  Stimmt das *Gerücht*, dass das Gelb bzw Blau gegen Grün ersetzt wird?



Was, ich spare auf ein Gerücht?!?!


----------



## NoStyle (16. April 2013)

fone schrieb:


> hab grad einen alten post gefunden, der hohe druck scheint also wirklich nicht ungewöhnlich zu sein.


Ja vermutlich. Hauptsache ist, dass Du den Hinterbau vernünftig abstimmen kannst und innerhalb der min./max. Luftdrücke bleibst. Schätze mal das Rampant ist eh ein noch deutlich strafferer Kollege als das Wildcard, passt aber sicher hervorragend in das Konzept eines 4X/Slopestylers oder superverspielte Trailfräse.


----------



## beg3Bein (17. April 2013)

Das Kleine steht zum Verkauf.  Und Spitty Gonzales zieht mit mir nach München.


----------



## NoStyle (17. April 2013)

Zwei schöne Bikes hast Du da.  
Schwarz/Alu-Raw schaut schon immer fein aus, auch wenn es dem ein oder anderen zu "schlicht" ist ...


----------



## JoshBender85 (17. April 2013)

Sehr sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beg3Bein (17. April 2013)

Schaltung am Spitfire soll demnächst erneuert werden. Die Idee ist etwas mehr uphill Performance zu haben und dennoch auf ein zweites Kettenblatt vorne zu verzichten. Hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------



## JansonJanson (17. April 2013)

beg3Bein schrieb:


> Schaltung am Spitfire soll demnächst erneuert werden. Die Idee ist etwas mehr uphill Performance zu haben und dennoch auf ein zweites Kettenblatt vorne zu verzichten. Hat da jemand eine Idee?



Ich fahre aktuell vorne 32 - hinten 11-36 und geht alles gut hoch.
Zee SW mit XTR Trigger ...


----------



## Brainspiller (17. April 2013)

wieviel Luft hast du da eigentlich noch von der Käfiglänge her?
geht das noch gut ode ist es schon haarscharf?

Will demnächst auch auf ne 10fach Kombo gehen mit 32/11-36 und würde gerne vermeiden dass der Käfig dann zu kurz ist.

Also Zee Midcage geht gut/knapp?
Hat jemand Infos zu SRAM Midcage in der Kombination?


----------



## Cam-man (17. April 2013)

sram shortcage's sind voll 11-36 kompatibel.

gedämpftes schaltwerk wär auf jeden fall eine lohnende investition!
also shadow +, bzw. type 2


----------



## stefanjansch (17. April 2013)

2 Fotos, im Versuch ein gutes zu erwischen!


----------



## .nOx (17. April 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> sram shortcage's sind voll 11-36 kompatibel.
> 
> gedämpftes schaltwerk wär auf jeden fall eine lohnende investition!
> also shadow +, bzw. type 2


Sicher? Ich habe irgendwie Angst, dass 34/11-36 am Spitfire zu knapp sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (17. April 2013)

Das Neon-Rune kommt richtig gut!


----------



## Cam-man (17. April 2013)

ja, ziemlich, kenn mehrere die das so haben.
auf der sramseite wirds auch immer angegeben.
und 34 ist ja jetzt auch noch eins der kleinsten kettenblätter


----------



## numinisflo (17. April 2013)

Das Rune ist richtig gut. Sehr geil aufgebaut. Das Gesamtpaket stimmt.


----------



## slidedown (18. April 2013)

beg3Bein schrieb:


> Schaltung am Spitfire soll demnächst erneuert werden. Die Idee ist etwas mehr uphill Performance zu haben und dennoch auf ein zweites Kettenblatt vorne zu verzichten. Hat da jemand eine Idee?



XX1 

Sram X0  2-fach  mit 28/42 vorne und 11/36 hinten. Kill'em all.


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. April 2013)

Shortcage X9 type2 mit 36er Kassette + 1x 34kb geht nicht. Selbst versucht. 33 könnte gehen, 32 auf alle Fälle, so hatte es ich kurze Zeit.


----------



## teatimetom (18. April 2013)

Altes Shortcage X.9 mit 11-36er Kasette und 34 KB geht auf dem Prime


----------



## Cam-man (18. April 2013)

X0 ohne type2 mit 11-36er auch... an was hats denn genau gehapert?


----------



## berkel (18. April 2013)

Bei den Type2 Schaltwerken ist der Schwenkbereich des Schaltarms begrenzt. Die alten Schaltwerke konnte man komplett durchschwenken, so dass die Kette frei durch das Schaltwerk und nur noch über Ritzel/Kettenblatt lief. Die Type2 Schaltwerke blockieren schon vorher. Dadurch kann man die Kette nicht mehr so radikal kürzen.
Ich habe es noch nicht mit einer 11-36er Kassette probiert, aber vielleicht liegt es daran.


----------



## Dakeyras (18. April 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Bei den Type2 Schaltwerken ist der Schwenkbereich des Schaltarms begrenzt. Die alten Schaltwerke konnte man komplett durchschwenken, so dass die Kette frei durch das Schaltwerk und nur noch über Ritzel/Kettenblatt lief. Die Type2 Schaltwerke blockieren schon vorher. Dadurch kann man die Kette nicht mehr so radikal kürzen.




so ist es. bei den type 2 wird es selbst bei 2fach mit dem medium cage grenzwertig.  (kapazität von 37 Zähnen)

mein X9 type 2 medium konnte ich bei 38/24 und 11-36 so einstellen, dass alles bis auf 24-11 (und darauf kann man ja wirklich verzichten) fahrbar ist.

hab seit neuesten noch eine Blackspire Twinty dran, damit kann man dann medium cage komplett vergessen. mit der KeFü braucht man dann auf dem großen KB mehr zusätzl. Kettenlänge als auf dem kleinen, so dass man am schaltwerk noch etwas kapazität mehr benötigt. ich hab jetzt doch ein long cage montiert. geländetest steht noch aus, aber ich nehme mal nicht an, dass die dämpfung durch den längeren käfig deutlich schlechter wird...


----------



## Cam-man (18. April 2013)

wobeis mit clutch ja eigentlich auch relativ wurscht ist obs ein medium oder short ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (18. April 2013)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> wieviel Luft hast du da eigentlich noch von der Käfiglänge her?
> geht das noch gut ode ist es schon haarscharf?
> 
> Will demnächst auch auf ne 10fach Kombo gehen mit 32/11-36 und würde gerne vermeiden dass der Käfig dann zu kurz ist.
> ...



Zee SW, gekauft mit 11-36 Abstufung funktioniert tadellos, und hat noch Luft. Knapp ist es nirgends 
34 / 11-36 wäre mir Bergauf schon wieder 2 much, wenns länger wird...


----------



## Brainspiller (18. April 2013)

Ich fahre gerade noch 32 11-34 9fach mit SRAM Midcage.
Ein Shortcage hat für die Kassette nicht gereicht.

Umstieg auf zehnfach heisst auch dass was gedämpftes her kommt.
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis mit dem begrenzten Schwenkbereich bei SRAM Type 2.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. April 2013)

Hatte schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem X0-Midcage in Verbindung mit einem 42er Ritzel?

EDIT:

Falscher Thread.....?!


----------



## Dakeyras (18. April 2013)

erfahrungen hab ich keine, aber lt spec-sheet sind die ja nur für 36T max.  konzipiert. wenn ich mir meine schaltwerke so anschaue dürfte das mit 42 reichlich knapp werden.

zumindest musst du dann die schaltwerksposition ziemlich ungünstig einstellen, so dass die umschlingung auf den kleinen ritzeln bescheiden sein wird...

wenn du es probierst berichte bitte mal. würde mich sehr interessieren...


----------



## Cam-man (18. April 2013)

schau mal auf pinkbike, da gabs mal ein paar infos dazu bei der vorstellung von der general lee kassette (um die es wohl geht nehme ich an?)
ich glaube midcage sram war bei denen die sorgenfreiste lösung


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. April 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> schau mal auf pinkbike, da gabs mal ein paar infos dazu bei der vorstellung von der general lee kassette (um die es wohl geht nehme ich an?)
> ich glaube midcage sram war bei denen die sorgenfreiste lösung




Danke für den Tipp, aber im Moment geht es mal nciht um die General Lee sondern nur um ein 42er Einzelritzel, das ich testweise mal zu meiner PG 1070 hinzufügen und dafür zwischendrin eins rauslassen (z.B. 15er) will...


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. April 2013)

So muss ein gelungener Arbeitstag ausklingen.  26°C in Graz um 18:30 Uhr abends. Wow!

Screenshot aus einem Handyvideo *g* Das sit nun schon das zweite Handyfoto das ich poste.


----------



## NoStyle (19. April 2013)

Ich bin so frei und greife meinem lieben BurnHard vorweg    aber Seaotter läuft und es ist publik:

Banshee Phantom, neues 29er


----------



## nsc (19. April 2013)

Schick schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. April 2013)

Verzetteln die sich nicht gerade mit so vielen neuen Bikes? Was ist denn mit dem Prime?


----------



## NoStyle (19. April 2013)

Rune/Prime = Aggro AM/Enduro
Spitfire/Phantom = Aggro XC/AM

Das Phantom dürfte 10-12 cm Federweg haben, etwas leichter sein, minimal steiler im Lenkwinkel als das Prime, aber immernoch flacher als vergleichbares in der Federwegsklasse. Ist schlicht ein weiteres Spaßbike von Banshee und passt gut in die Produktpalette. Irgendwann noch Rampant und Scythe mit KS-Link überarbeiten und dann haben die Jungs vollgefedert alles was das Herz begehrt - sofern auf Carbon verzichten kann.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. April 2013)

Hach immer diese Aggressionen...


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. April 2013)

Jetzt stellt sich mir halt echt langsam die Frage wieviele Bikes man so haben sollte. Ich sag's einmal so:

~14-15kg Radl mit dem man alles machen kann (Rune!) 
~12-13kg Radl mit dem fast alles machen kann, in Summe gleich schnell ist, aber bergab ein bisserl mehr denken muss, es bergauf aber leider doch irgendwie schmerzt, weil man so gerne so schnell tritt - da es ja so leicht geht. 
~10-11kg Radl mit dem man eh nie fährt, weil es bergab mit den anderen beiden viel lustiger ist.

Und dann noch die Laufradgrößen. Hm, bin ich froh, dass meinem Keller der Platz ausgeht!


----------



## Matthias247 (19. April 2013)

LOL

Habe gerade Punkt 1 und 3 erfüllt. Und da es mit 3 genau so ist wie du sagst überlege ich mir 2 zuzulegen 

PS: Das Phantom gefällt sehr gut und wäre sicher ein guter Kandidat für 2


----------



## NoStyle (19. April 2013)

GrazerTourer  
Meine Lebensumstände zwingen mich zur Bescheidenheit - da muss eines reichen. 
Ab Morgen dann mit "vernünftigen" HD-Reifen, 650B, nicht zuviel Federweg und eigentlich immer vielzuviel Gewicht - wegen mangelnder Kondi ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (19. April 2013)

hehe, wir sind halt alle gerne Radlfahrer! 

Hm, wie soll ich dieses Wochenende nur bikefrei überstehen? Achja, am Strand mit einem guten Buch und frischen Kalamari - eh auch ok.  (hier kommt eh gerade der Regen, wurhaha)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. April 2013)

Für mich persönlich wären zwei Bikes genug.

1. Für alles Grobe (Enduro/Light Freeride/Light DH) und stabil aufgebaut, von der Geo etwas kürzer -> RUNE (ca. 15kg)
2. Eins für längere Touren, AM, Alpencross etc. mit dem man es aber auch noch gut krachen lassen kann, leichter aufgebaut, von der Geo etwas länger -> Spitfire (ca. 13kg)

Für die Hardcore CC Fraktion von mir aus noch ein Phantom. Aber die anderen beiden sollten genügen. Mangels Kohle würde ich zu 1. tendieren mit mittlerem Aufbau (ca. 14kg)

Alles unter 13kg ist IMHO was für den Wettkampf und unnötig für uns Normal-Biker


----------



## NoStyle (19. April 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ... Hm, wie soll ich dieses Wochenende nur bikefrei überstehen? Achja, am Strand mit einem guten Buch und frischen Kalamari - eh auch ok.  ...


Pffff ... viel zu heiß, Sonnenbrand-Gefahr und dazu Schirmchendrinks mit abgestandenem Fisch - das ist doch ekelhaft ... 
Naaaa, viel Spaß


----------



## rallleb (19. April 2013)

Hallo Banshee Gemeinde,
hat von euch jemand ein Foto vom Rune in Größe XL.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. April 2013)

Wurde eigentlich schon das Gewicht von einem nackten RUNE Rahmen gepostet?


----------



## vitaminc (20. April 2013)

> ~14-15kg Radl mit dem man alles machen kann (Rune!)
> ~12-13kg Radl mit dem fast alles machen kann, in Summe gleich schnell ist, aber bergab ein bisserl mehr denken muss, es bergauf aber leider doch irgendwie schmerzt, weil man so gerne so schnell tritt - da es ja so leicht geht.
> ~10-11kg Radl mit dem man eh nie fährt, weil es bergab mit den anderen beiden viel lustiger ist.



Ich warte einfach bis Banshee nen Plastikrahmen vom Rune mit ca. 2,2kg Gewicht auf die Beine stellt, dann bau ich mir ein 11kg Enduro auf, welches als eierlegenden Wollmilchsau herhalten darf 

Bis dahin fahr ich mein altes Lapierre-Schrottbike weiter...


----------



## iceis (20. April 2013)

in dem thread
http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/banshee-rune-v2-build-thread-821649.html

ist oben der aufbau eines Runev2 zu sehen und der user gibt 3.6 kg an bei Raw in L + Fox RP23 CTD

denkmal das die 3.2 kg, die bei bikeinsel angegeben sind, am besten zunem S passen.
wie die bei dirty-stuff auf 2.95 kg ohne Dämpfer kommen weis ich nicht...evtl. ohne ausfallenden?

auf der Banshee-HP steht. "Weight	8.5lbs medium frame with Cane Creek DB air" also 3.85kg - ccdb air 530g (aus der Gewichtstabelle) = 3.3 kg

die 3.6 kg minus das Gewicht vom Fox CTD (ca. 250g) = 3.35 kg

aber die Gewichte der verschiedenen ausfallenden und Rahmengrößen wären schonmal interessant zu erfahren.


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. April 2013)

3774g in L, blau, ctd mit Ausfallenden. 

Dämpfer hatte ziemlich genau 300g mit Buchsen. Ausfallenden mit Achse rund 250g.

M in Silber vs L in blau sind etwa 200g (oder ein bisserl weniger). Das war jetzt nicht super exakt, ich weiß...


----------



## Frog (20. April 2013)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> so ist es. bei den type 2 wird es selbst bei 2fach mit dem medium cage grenzwertig.  (kapazität von 37 Zähnen)
> 
> mein X9 type 2 medium konnte ich bei 38/24 und 11-36 so einstellen, dass alles bis auf 24-11 (und darauf kann man ja wirklich verzichten) fahrbar ist.
> 
> hab seit neuesten noch eine Blackspire Twinty dran, damit kann man dann medium cage komplett vergessen. mit der KeFü braucht man dann auf dem großen KB mehr zusätzl. Kettenlänge als auf dem kleinen, so dass man am schaltwerk noch etwas kapazität mehr benötigt. ich hab jetzt doch ein long cage montiert. geländetest steht noch aus, aber ich nehme mal nicht an, dass die dämpfung durch den längeren käfig deutlich schlechter wird...



Habe jetzt auch mal die Blackspire montiert (noch nicht gefahren). Auf dem Montageständer sieht die prima aus und schaltet alles sauber .
Antrieb: vorne 22-32 , hinten 11-34 und 9-fach Saint Schaltwerk!
Bis jetzt die beste Führung die am Rune verbaut habe! Und was komisch war, musste sogar Unterlegscheiben benutzen? Die Stinger ging auch nur die schaute unten extrem weit raus und da hatte ich Angst, das die mal nach oben gedrückt wird.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. April 2013)

Danke, ich verbuche dann mal 3,3kg für ein RUNE in "L".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (20. April 2013)

Neongelb in L 3,8 Kg incl. Ausfallenden Steckachse und Fox Dämpfer


----------



## JansonJanson (20. April 2013)

Dann ich auch ... 4,08kg für XL mit Ausfallenden, Schaltauge, Sattelklemme Banshee und CCDB Air Dämpfer ... Farbe schwarz Elox

Rune v2 - XL - fürs Grobe ...


----------



## Dakeyras (20. April 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch mal die Blackspire montiert (noch nicht gefahren). Auf dem Montageständer sieht die prima aus und schaltet alles sauber .
> Antrieb: vorne 22-32 , hinten 11-34 und 9-fach Saint Schaltwerk!
> Bis jetzt die beste Führung die am Rune verbaut habe! Und was komisch war, musste sogar Unterlegscheiben benutzen? Die Stinger ging auch nur die schaute unten extrem weit raus und da hatte ich Angst, das die mal nach oben gedrückt wird.



die twinty ist der hammer. rein vom schalten her merke ich die gar nicht, butterweich und leise.
Unterlegscheiben brauchte ich auch. bei mir (Solid Blade) reichten auch die mitgelieferten nicht aus. ich hab jetzt insgesamt 6mm unterbauen müssen. hatte zum glück noch einen Pack magura ausleichsscheiben für IS2000-Bremsen...




JansonJanson schrieb:


> Dann ich auch ... 4,08kg für XL mit Ausfallenden, Schaltauge, Sattelklemme Banshee und CCDB Air Dämpfer ... Farbe schwarz Elox
> 
> Rune v2 - XL - fürs Grobe ...



sher schönes Rune. Finde auch der Rahmen sieht auch in XL sehr harmonisch aus.


----------



## NoStyle (20. April 2013)

Das Rune vom JansonJanson ist einfach geil - total schöner und edler Aufbau! 
Der Spacerturm trübt rein optisch ein wenig, aber der wird vermutlich schlicht nötig sein für die optimale Fahrposition.


Hier mein Spitfire, mit CCDB-Air und 650B-LRS als Updates. Mein 26er LRS ist tatsächlich recht schwer - der neue wiegt insgesamt 993(!) Gramm (tutti-kompletti) weniger. Gewicht ist jetzt 13,8undeinpaarPopel und tatsächlich unter 14 kg. Ne e.13-KeFü müsste ich noch an den Start bringen ...






Dem CaneCreek muss ich, ausgehend vom Base-Tune, noch das minimale Wippen abgewöhnen, da war der Evolver bislang "besser". Die Laufräder machen sich weniger durch den größeren Durchmesser, sondern mehr durch die Gewichtsersparniss extrem angenehm bemerkbar - da bin ich sehr Fan und 650B taugt mir prima. Ansonsten bin ich unfassbar happy mit dem Bike - soviel Fahrspaß hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## lakekeman (20. April 2013)

Top


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. April 2013)

Very nice, gefÃ¤lltâ¦

Die Low Speed Druckstufe musste ich bei mir auch rein drehen, damit er nicht mehr wippt, aber so viel fahre ich auch nicht stehend am Berg und im Sitzen ist es eh minimalâ¦.

Aber 990g weniger? Was hattest Du fÃ¼r sackschwere MÃ¼hlsteine montiert fÃ¼r den Mittelgebirgs-DH...

Viel SpaÃ mit dem Nobel-Hobelâ¦.

P.S. KeFÃ¼...Konnte mich heute erneut Ã¼ber die beiden "FÃ¼hrungszahnrÃ¤dchen" am Pinion-Getriebe wundern...ich persÃ¶nlich wÃ¼rde mich da stÃ¤ndig an irgendwelchen BaumstÃ¤mmen verhaken beim drÃ¼berbloggern...


----------



## NoStyle (20. April 2013)

LS-Druckstufe muss ich morgen nochmal probieren. Im Stehen wippt es immer - egal welcher Fully-Hinterbau. Im Sitzen ist es ganz leicht spür- und sichtbar. Da tat sich beim Evolver nix, was vielleicht an dem festen SPV liegen könnte?!? Da ist noch leichtes Tuning gefragt, aber der CCDB mit Base-Tune ist schon sehr fein!

Der 26er LRS ist Singletrack-Felge auf Veltec DH-Nabe, 2 mm unkonifizierte Speichen, Schwalbe AV14 und Highroller II EXO-Protection. Inklusive Bremsscheiben und Kassette wiegt der 498x Kilo, also knapp unter 5 kg und damit eher .. ähhh ... rustikal. 
Der 650B ist WTB Frequency i23 auf Tune MK King/Kong, Race/Laser Speichenmix, Schwalbe AV13 und HansDampf 2.25 Trailstar und fast ein Kilo leichter. Die Reifen alleine dürften schon sicher 400 Gramm ausmachen und die Tune-Naben wiegen fast nix. 
Aber einem schön schlichtem und leichtem LRS hänge ich schon Jahre hinterher und der kam nur wegen glücklicher Umstände zustande. Ursprünglich war das Spitfire mal ganz anders (und günstiger) geplant ...

Ja, KeFü ist wie bei Frogs Stinger auch - die hängt weit unten und bietet Potential zum Hängenbleiben. Deshalb irgendwann eine kompakte Tacco-Führung.


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. April 2013)

Wunderbares spitfire!  wäre interessant so einen Aufbau mit dem rune zu vergleichen.


----------



## NoStyle (20. April 2013)

Also das Spitfire, mit dem CCDB und Deville, fühlt sich unglaublich gut und "potent" an, wenn man das so sagen kann. Jedenfalls habe ich persönlich noch nie ein so gutes, derbe schluckendes Fahrwerk besessen. Dazu dann diese lang/flache Geometrie - das ist schon irre!
Da das Rune hinten und vorne noch 2 cm Federweg draufsetzen kann, würde ich für mich die Notwendigkeit eines Freeriders oder Downhillers ernsthaft in Frage stellen. Da wäre ich schon auf Anschlag wo das Rune noch gut nachlegen könnte. 
Bei 650B bräuchtest Du für Deine alpinen Trails vermutlich aber großvolumigere Reifen - eher 2.35er oder 2.4er - da kommt ja bald einiges. Für gemischte Mittelgebirgswaldböden ist der 2.25er HD voll ok, aber grobsteiniges verdaut er auf Dauer nicht genügend, schätze ich mal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ischi (20. April 2013)

OOOHHHH, sehr tolle Kiste  und hört sich auch noch gut an, was du zum Fahrverhalten sagst.
Um noch dran rum zu meckern, die Schriftzüge auf den Reifen gehören an den Ventilen ausgerichtet 
Und sei vorsichtig mit den leichten Schläuchen, normal halten die, aber wenn mal nicht, sind die unflickbar. Ich erinner mich noch gut, als du in Albstadt deinen Ibex zerschnitten hast und ich dann großspurig behauptet hab der Highrolller 2 ist genug. Naja, wir hatten ja Schläuche mit


----------



## NoStyle (20. April 2013)

Oh ja, da hast Du was gesagt ...
Jetzt sind halt die dickeren AV13 für 26 Zoll drinn .Habe aber Schläuche für 650B bestellt, denn die Montage war nicht ganz unproblematisch. Deswegen war mir Ventil/Typoausrichtung egal - der Reifen musste einfach auf die verdammte Felge ohne die Schläuche zu himmeln, das war echt ein noch nie erlebter Akt ...  
AV14 sind die Lights und im 26er LRS. Für Park muss ich mir eh was überlegen: 
- Der robuste 26 Zoll, immer verbunden mit Umbau Discs und Kassette.
- Noch 2 Discs und Kassette kaufen und ohne Umbau wechseln.
- Entsprechende 650B Reifen kaufen und konsequent nur eine LRS-Größe (650B) fahren.


----------



## Stralov (21. April 2013)

Gratuliere zu dem eeeeeecht schicken Spitfire!
Was kannst zur BOS sagen? Das sind 150mm?


----------



## NoStyle (21. April 2013)

Danke allen! Bin etwas überrascht dass das Spitfire so gut ankommt, aber es freut mich sehr ...

Das ist eine 2012er Deville mit 16 cm, ohne TRC (= progressivere Federwegsverkürzung ohne Absenkung). Die Steifigkeit an der Front ist insgesamt nicht ganz so brutal steif wie bei meiner Lyrik U-Turn Coil mit Works-Components-Winkelsteuersatz am Wildcard. Die Verarbeitung ist so fein wie damals noch die in Bologna gefertigten Marzocchis, echt top!
Bezüglich der Performance bleibt mir die Spucke weg. Die ist genauso feinfühlig und angenehm progressiv wie meine Stahlfeder-Lyrik. Bei der musste ich länger tüfteln für die "richtige" Einstellung. Bei der BOS war das Werks-Tune out of the Box schon klasse. Musste nur den Luftdruck anpassen und fertig. Alles was ich verändert habe machte es nicht besser, also wieder zurück auf die Werkseinstellung. Ich habe keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zu anderen Luftfedergabeln, aber soweit ich das mitbekomme liefern sich Luft-Lyrik und Deville immer ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen bei den Testsiegen in diversen Magazinen.
Mir gefällt, dass das ein herbes Hightech-Teil ist, bei dem man aber nicht wirklich viel falsch machen kann - keine tausend Einstellmöglichkeiten, keine Absenkung, kein Plattform-Wippunterdrückungsdingsbums, sondern schlicht Luftdruck, HS/LS-Druckstufe, Zugstufe - fertig. Die Einstellknöpfe haben einen großen Verstellbereich und sind definiert gerastert. Veränderungen spürt man gut, aber siehe oben! Das Achssystem ist auch einfach in der Handhabung.
Dank User MTBermLuS wusste ich dann auch um genügend Reifenfreiheit bis ca. 2.35 für 650B.
Preislich ist die Deville alles andere als ein Schnapper. Ich hatte vermutlich Glück, da "Auslaufmodell" und 1-1/8 Schaft, jedenfalls war sie deutlich günstiger als die 2013er Modelle.
Unterm Strich ist das ne unheimlich leichte, sensibel ansprechende, gut funktionierende Luftfedergabel ohne Schnickschnack - und der Service ist inzwischen auch deutlich besser geregelt.


----------



## Ischi (21. April 2013)

Stimmt, die 14er waren die leichten, die 13er die schweren. Das kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das ein ganz schönes gebastel war  Wird schon besser mit richtigen Schläuchen sein, in der Natur hat man wohl keinen Bock im Ernstfall so lange rumzugurken.

Tja, das ist halt die Frage, wenn man ein Rad für alles hat. Am sinnvollsten wäre wahrscheinlich einfach günstige neue Kassette und Scheiben und dann immer den Laufradsatz wechseln. Wenn alles passt, wahrscheinlich auch das einfachste. Die Highroller 2 die du hast sind ja gute, robuste (  ) Reifen.
Ständig die Reifen wechseln finde ich etwas nervig, deswegen bin ich jetzt auch zur Zeit wieder mit einem 15,3kg Wildcard unterwegs, dem Highroller 2 DH ST sei Dank. Aber das ist auch ein Reifen der überall geht


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. April 2013)

Hey Toddy,

bist Du jetzt eigentlich mit 9-fach oder 10-fach unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (21. April 2013)

Moin moin 



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hey Toddy,
> 
> bist Du jetzt eigentlich mit 9-fach oder 10-fach unterwegs?


Ist das altbewährte 2x9, mit 36/22 XT KBs vorne, XT 11-34 Kassette und XT Shadow Midcage. Wollte eigentlich auf 2x10 wechseln, aber so ist das erfrischend unanfällig und funktioniert auch total verschlammt schon jahrelang. Mal die Entwicklung bei 1x10 oder 1x11 abwarten, denn der Schritt zu 2x10 erscheint eventuell nicht lohnenswert - bin da auch etwas unsicher ...




Ischi schrieb:


> Stimmt, die 14er waren die leichten, die 13er die schweren. Das kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das ein ganz schönes gebastel war  Wird schon besser mit richtigen Schläuchen sein, in der Natur hat man wohl keinen Bock im Ernstfall so lange rumzugurken.
> 
> Tja, das ist halt die Frage, wenn man ein Rad für alles hat. Am sinnvollsten wäre wahrscheinlich einfach günstige neue Kassette und Scheiben und dann immer den Laufradsatz wechseln. Wenn alles passt, wahrscheinlich auch das einfachste. Die Highroller 2 die du hast sind ja gute, robuste (  ) Reifen.
> Ständig die Reifen wechseln finde ich etwas nervig, deswegen bin ich jetzt auch zur Zeit wieder mit einem 15,3kg Wildcard unterwegs, dem Highroller 2 DH ST sei Dank. Aber das ist auch ein Reifen der überall geht


Also ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie erlebt dass ein Reifen sooo schwer aufzuziehen war - keine Ahnung warum, aber jetzt ist ja erstmal gut.
Ich denke auch neue Kassette (ist eh bald nötig) und weitere Discs machen den Wechsel "on the Fly" deutlich einfacher, als rumschrauben oder Reifen wechseln. So war es ja ursprünglich auch mal gedacht. Auf eine Größe festlegen kann ich mich später immernoch.


----------



## Lateralus87 (22. April 2013)

Servus beisammen,
bin am überlegen mir ein Scythe zuzulegen. Gerade ein nettes Telefonat mit everyday26 gehabt. Anscheinend läuft das Scythe aus, da es wohl nicht gut geht in den Verkaufszahlen.
Würde den L Rahmen daher ziemlich günstig bekommen. 

Könnt ihr mir mal sagen was ihr so über das Teil denkt? Es scheint sehr gut das zu treffen was ich suche:
Ein Freerider mit 180mm, mit der Option auf 2-Fach Kurbel und einfach solide.

Was wären Gründe das Teil NICHT zu kaufen? Was funktioniert an dem Rahmen nicht, oder nicht richtig, Schwächen?

Danke euch schonmal!


----------



## JansonJanson (22. April 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Das Rune vom JansonJanson ist einfach geil - total schöner und edler Aufbau!
> Der Spacerturm trübt rein optisch ein wenig, aber der wird vermutlich schlicht nötig sein für die optimale Fahrposition.
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schön! 
Der CCDB Air sieht schon irgendwie putzig aus - so klein 

Spacerturm stört mich ja selber, nur leider wie schon gesagt, muss dat leider. Der Sattel auf dem Bild entspricht in etwa der Position, in der sich die KS LEV befindet wenn se eingefahren ist


----------



## NoStyle (22. April 2013)

Bin selbst nie eins gefahren, aber man hört recht wenig hier oder im Ausland, vorallem so gut wie nichts negatives. Könnte heißen, dass die Leute das Scythe einfach fahren, Spaß damit haben und nicht im Netz abnörgeln 
Das ist halt ein dicker Freerider, Haupteinsatz wohl überwiegend Park. Ist ein Eingelenker mit Umlenkung und dürfte mindestens genauso gut funktionieren wie der kleine Bruder Wildcard, nur mit mehr Federweg. Es besteht zudem die Möglichkeit einen kürzeren Dämpfer einzubauen, um den Federweg etwas zu reduzieren und die Geometrie etwas flacher und tiefer zu machen.
Wenn das Einsatzgebiet passt wüsste ich nicht was dagegen spricht, besonders wenn ein gutes Angebot von BurnHard vorliegt! 



JansonJanson schrieb:


> sehr schön!
> Der CCDB Air sieht schon irgendwie putzig aus - so klein
> 
> Spacerturm stört mich ja selber, nur leider wie schon gesagt, muss dat leider. Der Sattel auf dem Bild entspricht in etwa der Position, in der sich die KS LEV befindet wenn se eingefahren ist


Das ist halt so - große Menschen brauchen eben höhere Cockpits! Bringt ja nichts wenn man Nackenstarre oder Rückenschmerzen bekommt, nur der Optik wegen. Schmälert Dein Bike in keinster Weise - das ist super!!! Gerade die Kombination Black-Anodized mit der Pre-Generation XTR-Kurbel ist einfach stylisch. Das gefällt mir an Berkels Prime auch hammergut.

Und ja, der CCDB ist im Spitty ein kleines Knubbelchen, geht aber prima!


----------



## Lateralus87 (22. April 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Das ist halt ein dicker Freerider, Haupteinsatz wohl überwiegend Park.
> Wenn das Einsatzgebiet passt wüsste ich nicht was dagegen spricht, besonders wenn ein gutes Angebot von BurnHard vorliegt!


 
Genau meine Überlegung  und genau mein Einsatzgebiet. Für bergauf und locker flockig bergab hab ich ein Enduro. Aber für den Park und gebolze soll es was gescheites sein. Auf Pinkbike ist es sehr gut weg gekommen. 

Denk auch das ich zuschlagen werde und das Teil nach und nach aufbaue.

Gabel würd ne 36 oder Totem gut passen, oder? Fox 40 ist wohl etwas zuviel.


----------



## JoshBender85 (22. April 2013)

Hier mal mein Aufbau vom Scythe...fahre es jetzt seit 1,5 Jahren. Wenn du Fragen hast meld dich gerne.


----------



## m03ppp (22. April 2013)

@Lateralus87
Hi,

ich fahre selber ein Scythe mit Totem. Das einzige was gegen ein Scythe spricht ist die etwas altmodische geo mit min 66° Lenkwinkel, ingesamt relativ kurz aber dafür mit viel Kurbelpotenzial (Sitzwinkel, durchgehendes Sitzrohr und 2-Fach Kurbel).

Allerdings lassen sich mit Hilfe von Offset Bushings und Angleset auch 63° realisieren wenn man will.

Mfg


----------



## jojo2 (22. April 2013)

m03ppp schrieb:


> @Lateralus87
> 
> 
> Das einzige was gegen ein Scythe spricht ist die etwas altmodische geo mit min 66° Lenkwinkel, ingesamt relativ kurz aber dafür mit viel Kurbelpotenzial (Sitzwinkel, durchgehendes Sitzrohr und 2-Fach Kurbel).



kann ich so unterschreiben.
ich sitze aber erst seit ein paar wochen auf dem rad...

an die geo (kurzes oberrohr, etwas hochbauend)  musste ich mich erst gewöhnen, aber mit herumprobieren an kleinigkeiten (sattel, lenker) habe ich mittlerweile wohl eine solide basis gefunden.

als vorteile gegenüber meinem viel leichteren enduro (das zitterte bei meinem fahrstil oft wie ein lämmerschwänzchen) würde ich auf jeden fall die gute steifigkeit sehen. ich sitz bei dem scythe nicht auf einem lämmchen, sondern auf nem ausgewachsenen hammel. 

ich muss hier bei mir viele tourenkilometer fahren, um abwärtsmeter zu sammeln und auch das lässt sich sehr gut machen.


----------



## berkel (22. April 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Spacerturm stört mich ja selber, nur leider wie schon gesagt, muss dat leider.


Wieviel Spacerhöhe ist es denn? Sieht schon krass aus und lt. Gabelhersteller sind max. 30mm erlaubt. Wieviel rise hat der Lenker, sieht nicht so hoch aus? Es gibt ja en paar Lenker mit 38mm Rise (z.B. Renthal, Nukeproof).
Ich kenne das Problem selber, die Steuerrohre bei den aktuellen Rahmen sind oft sehr kurz bzw. wachsen nicht mit der Rahmengröße. Bei meinem Spitfire habe ich für oben extra eine Reset Lagerschale genommen die ca. 15mm hoch baut, dazu 20mm Spacer + 10° Vorbau + 20mm rise Lenker.


----------



## Lateralus87 (22. April 2013)

Cool Leute, freut mich da ein Feedback zu bekommen. 
Hm, inwiefern die Geo altmodisch ist kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. Wäre mein erster Freerider. Ansonsten würde noch das Kona Entourage zur Auswahl stehen. Wobei das mit meinem Aufbauwunsch fast den Budgetrahmen sprengt.

Das Scythe taugt mir schon sehr mit den 180/200mm und dem einfachen Rahmendesign. Und es geht halt günstig übern Bernhard her 

Also so an sich gibts nix negatives über das Teil zu sagen?



JoshBender85 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Aufbau vom Scythe...fahre es jetzt seit 1,5 Jahren. Wenn du Fragen hast meld dich gerne.


Darauf komme ich gern zurück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoshBender85 (22. April 2013)

Das mit den Tourenkilometern kann ich so unterschreiben...max. Kilometer liegen bei mir bei 74km...mit einem Kettenblatt und DownhillbereifungDanach war aber auch Schicht im Schacht!


----------



## JansonJanson (22. April 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Wieviel Spacerhöhe ist es denn? Sieht schon krass aus und lt. Gabelhersteller sind max. 30mm erlaubt. Wieviel rise hat der Lenker, sieht nicht so hoch aus? Es gibt ja en paar Lenker mit 38mm Rise (z.B. Renthal, Nukeproof).
> Ich kenne das Problem selber, die Steuerrohre bei den aktuellen Rahmen sind oft sehr kurz bzw. wachsen nicht mit der Rahmengröße. Bei meinem Spitfire habe ich für oben extra eine Reset Lagerschale genommen die ca. 15mm hoch baut, dazu 20mm Spacer + 10° Vorbau + 20mm rise Lenker.



jepp, sind die 30mm.
Hatte das anfänglich nicht so aufm dem Schirm, nen Aufbauenden Steuersatz für oben steht schon auf der Liste 
Lenker mit so Monster Rise mag ich nicht.
Evtl noch nen Hope Vorbau ... mal sehen ...


----------



## NoStyle (22. April 2013)

Lateralus87 schrieb:


> Hm, inwiefern die Geo altmodisch ist kann ich leider nicht beurteilen ...
> Das Scythe taugt mir schon sehr mit den 180/200mm und dem einfachen Rahmendesign ...


Altmodisch ist irgendwann relativ. Ein superflacher Lenkwinkel muss ja auch zur restlichen Geo passen und ist kein Allheilmittel. Wie gesagt: Kürzerer Dämpfer geht auch, für ca. 165/185 mm FW und/oder flach bauendes Angleset. Wenn Du noch einige Höhenmeter zu den Spots fahren musst sind 63/64 Drad dann eher unlustig.
Ich denke, das einfache Rahmendesign macht das Scythe so unkompliziert, haltbar und wartungsarm. War beim Wildcard auch so.
Keine Ahnung ob eine 200 mm Doppelbrücke too much ist, aber 18 cm FW vorne sollte man schon reinhauen - ist ja ein BigBike. 




JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... Lenker mit so Monster Rise mag ich nicht ...


Meiner ist ein Nukeproof Warhead, mit 38 mm Rise. Das geht optisch noch ok. Höher ist dann wieder (rein optisch) gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Lateralus87 (22. April 2013)

@NoStyle
sehe ich auch so. Zur Not kommt ein Angle set rein. Dank 1,5 Steuerrohr alles kein Problem.

Mich juckts schon stark das Teil, kanns kaum erwarten das in Landshut zu bewundern. Leider erst ende Mai


----------



## MindPatterns (22. April 2013)

Ich hab Spaß mit dem Bock... kaum bin ich daheim, will ich eigentlich auch direkt wieder los. Die Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH ist perfekt für das Rune. Es klettert auch ohne Absenkfunktion hervorragend!


----------



## JansonJanson (22. April 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Meiner ist ein Nukeproof Warhead, mit 38 mm Rise. Das geht optisch noch ok. Höher ist dann wieder (rein optisch) gewöhnungsbedürftig.



mach mal bitte nen Bild von vorne ... der Optik wegen.


----------



## jojo2 (22. April 2013)

Lateralus87 schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde noch das Kona Entourage zur Auswahl stehen. Wobei das mit meinem Aufbauwunsch fast den Budgetrahmen sprengt.



auf dem entourage hab ich im park keine 5 minuten gebraucht, um mich sauwohl zu fühlen,
aber genau wie du schreibst: mit der richtigen ausstattung wird es richtig teuer...


----------



## NoStyle (22. April 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> mach mal bitte nen Bild von vorne ... der Optik wegen.


Kann ich gerade wegen Job-Prassel schlecht machen, aber in meiner Galerie gibt es ein paar Pix vom Wildcard, da sieht man den Rise ganz gut ...


----------



## JansonJanson (22. April 2013)

hier mal was in Fahrt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus87 (22. April 2013)

@JansonJanson,
nette Pics. Sieht Hammer aus das Rune in Action.
 @JoshBender85
Hab gerade einen Test der "Freeride" von 2009 gefunden. Die monieren da das Bremsstempelnbeim Scythe. Ist das tatsächlich so "arg", wurde das vielleicht seit damals behoben?

Merci


----------



## Stralov (22. April 2013)

Janson... sau geil!  Danke!


----------



## JoshBender85 (22. April 2013)

Bremsstempeln kann ich nicht bestätigen...


----------



## Cam-man (23. April 2013)

also mein wildcard hatte halt absolut null bremsstempeln!
da wo konas gestottert haben war bei mir nie was...
weiss nicht wieso das bei 1,5cm mehr federweg so viel schlechter sein sollte.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. April 2013)

Das Thema *Angle-Set* möchte ich mal am Beispiel eines anderen Bike-Herstellers zur Diskussion stellen.

Von diesem Hersteller wurde kürzlich ein neues Modell auf den Markt gebracht, das ursprünglich für 160mm Gabeln vorgesehen war. Durch "Druck" der potentiellen Fahrer, die wenigstens eine 170er Gabel verbauen wollten, wurde dieses schlussendlich auch dafür freigegeben. *Allerdings wurde das Steuerrohr bei diesem Modell zusätzlich durch Gussets verstärkt.* Ich hatte kürzlich Gelegenheit mit dem Konstrukteur des Bikes zu sprechen und er sagte mir, dass der Hebel und damit die Kraft auf das Steuerrohr bei der größeren Länge der Gabel bereits so viel größer wird, dass diese Massnahme nötig war.

Übertragen auf die Angle-Sets würde ich je nach Einsatzbereich des Bikes es nicht mit dem Winkel übertreiben wollen. -1,5 Grad bei einem CC Bike mit entsprechendem Einsatzbereich ist sicher unkritischer als die gleiche Verwendung bei einem Freerider/DH Bike.

Nur mal so am Rande...


----------



## Lateralus87 (23. April 2013)

Auf die Möglichkeit der Verwendung von Angle Sets wird aber doch auf der Banshee Seite zum Scythe verwiesen. Quasi als ein weiterer Vorteil des 1,5 Steuerrohres.
Ob es tatsächlich nötig sein wird ist eine andere Sache.
Zudem die Dinger ja nicht wirklich perfekt sind.

Aber guter Hinweis! 
Mit dem Hersteller meinst du Yeti, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m03ppp (23. April 2013)

Hi,

ne längere Gabel kann man nicht mit nem Angleset vergleichen, in dem einen Fall wird der Hebelarm grösser bei dem anderen verändern sich nur der Winkel in dem die Gabel auf Hindernisse stößt. Und je flacher der Lenkwinkel desto idealer ist der Winkel für die Gabel.

Ich würde aber eigentlich immer Offset Bushings empfehlen, die sind einfacher zu verbauen und haben mehr Einfluss auf die Tretlager höhe, sprich das Tretlager wird niedriger als mit nem Angleset.

Das Scythe ist ein Eingelenker und Bremsstempeln gehört zu den Prinzip bedingten Nachteilen von Eingelenkern genauso wie Steifigkeit und gutes Ansprechverhalten zu den Vorteilen gehören. Allerdings darf man das nicht überbewerten es gibt gute und schlechte Implementierungen der jeweiligen Federungskonzepten bei dehnen die jeweiligen Vor- und Nachteile unterschiedlich stark ausgeprägt sind. Mir persönlich ist das Bremsstempeln noch nie negativ aufgefallen. Und Kona Entourage/Operator/Op Carbon sind genauso wie das Scythe abgestützte Eingelenker.

Mfg


----------



## trailterror (23. April 2013)

Lateralus87 schrieb:


> Mit dem Hersteller meinst du Yeti, oder?



Nein


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. April 2013)

@kalkhoffpink
Längere (zu lange) Gabel = nicht ideal (böse)
Angleset = was ganz anderes 


    @m03ppp
Offset Bushings habe ich noch nicht zu 100% durchschaut. Im Prinzip machen die doch genau das gleiche wie ein Winkelsteuersatz, nur dass der Drehpunkt durch die Winkeländerung an einer anderen Stelle sitzt. (schwer auszudrücken, wie ich das meine). Auch beim Winkelsteuersatz wird das Tretlager tiefer. Ändert sich mit offset bushings nicht die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus? Man verschiebt sie doch damit ein bisserl, oder?


----------



## stefanjansch (23. April 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @_kalkhoffpink_
> Längere (zu lange) Gabel = nicht ideal (böse)
> Angleset = was ganz anderes
> 
> ...


 

Zu den Buchsen, hab welche im SX, im Prinzip änderst du alles damit, Lenkwinkel, Sitzwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe und die Kennlinie wird um das Offset verkürzt, sprich hat dein Rahmen am Anfang 2,9 als Übersetzungsverhältnis und fällt Beispielsweise auf 1,7 ab, beginnt es mit der Buchse bei 2,7 und endet bei 1,5, genau wird man das aber nie errechnen können.

Am meisten an den Buchsen spürt man die Tretlagerabsenkung, die hat bei mir mit nur einer Buchse 9mm betragen!


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. April 2013)

stefanjansch schrieb:


> Zu den Buchsen, hab welche im SX, im Prinzip änderst du alles damit, Lenkwinkel, Sitzwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe und die Kennlinie wird um das Offset verkürzt, sprich hat dein Rahmen am Anfang 2,9 als Übersetzungsverhältnis und fällt Beispielsweise auf 1,7 ab, beginnt es mit der Buchse bei 2,7 und endet bei 1,5, genau wird man das aber nie errechnen können.
> 
> Am meisten an den Buchsen spürt man die Tretlagerabsenkung, die hat bei mir mit nur einer Buchse 9mm betragen!



 Danke! 
Klar ändert sich "alles", wie beim Winkelsteuersatz.  Hm, man müsste sich das aufzeichnen. 1x Bushings die etwa 1° ausmachen am Lenkwinkel und einmal ein Angleset mit 1°. Dann im Vergleich die Tretlagerhöhen, Sitzwinkel, etc.


----------



## m03ppp (23. April 2013)

Ja, genau ist Prinzipiell zu 100% das gleiche. Der Unterschied ist letztendlich nur das die Winkeländerung bei Offset Bushing näher am Tretlager ist und dadurch die Tretlagerhöhe stärker beeinflusst wird.

Stell dir ein auf dem Bauch liegendes L vor. Wenn du auf jeder Linie mittig einen Punkt markierst und nun den Winkel in dem die beiden Linien aufeinander treffen von 90° auf 100° änderst nähern sich die beiden Markierungen dem Boden an. Allerdings wird der Abstand zur Markierung zur kürzeren Linie stärker reduziert als bei der Markierung auf der Längeren Linie. 

Je nachdem ob du nen Angleset oder Offset Bushings einsetzt sitzt das Tretlager entweder auf der Längeren oder auf der Kürzeren Linie und dadurch wir je nach dem die Tretlager höhe unterschiedlich beeinflusst.

Und sollte das Tretlager doch zu flach sein kann man beim Scythe das Tretlager wieder einfach erhöhen in dem man statt der DH die FR Dämpfer position benutzt.

Mfg

Edit: Sowas kann man Linkage gut simulieren. Linkage [0] kennt auch das Scythe (meine ich) dann musst man nur noch die Gabel/Dämpfer längen passend eingeben.

[0] http://www.bikechecker.com/


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. April 2013)

Das ist ja eine geniale Erklärung, danke! 

"ist Prinzipiell zu 100% das gleiche" - finde ich cool, den Satz!


----------



## stefanjansch (23. April 2013)

ich habs Vermessen am SX, Angle Set mit -1° hat das Tretalger um 3mm abgesenkt und den Sitzwinkel um 0,3° steiler gemacht.

Davor nur mit Offsetbuchse, Tretlager -9mm und Sitzwinkel und Lenkwinkel um 0,8° angeflacht.


----------



## NoStyle (23. April 2013)

Zum Angleset: 
Wenn eine eher nördlich angesiedelte deutsche Traditions-Firma lieber Gussets verbaut, um eine größere Stabilität zu gewährleisten, ist das konsequent, aber nix neues - Gussets sind bei diesen Bikes z.T. das Aushängeschild und tragen zur "industriellen" Optik bei. 
Das sich Hebelkräfte durchaus stark ändern muss man wohl als richtig erachten.

Banshee, wie viele andere auch (auch oben beschriebene), konstruieren Ihre Rahmen meist mit Luft nach oben, benutzen nur andere technische Lösungen im Rohrdesign. Mein Bullit aus der allerersten Generation wurde damals mit MZ Monster-T gefahren - und hielt! Man schaue sich dazu einfach die alten Superheroes-Videos an, mit Dyer, Spangler und co. 

Ich würde ein Angleset den Offset-Bushings im Zweifel vorziehen, da in erster Line nur der Lenkwinkel verändert wird, dazu werden Sitzwinkel minim steiler, Tretlager kommen etwas tiefer, besonders beim Wechsel von externen Cups zu ZS-Angle-Reducer-Cups. Bei den Dämpfer-Bushings legt man das gesamte Rahmendreieck flacher, somit zusätzlich auch eventuell schon sehr flache Sitzwinkel!

Wenn Lateralus87 also den LW am Scythe flachlegen möchte, geht das mit bis zu -2 Grad problemlos via Works-Components, oder bis -1,5 Grad via CC. Die Dinger sind maximal ausgereift, das Scythe ein Rahmen der das locker wegsteckt.


----------



## böser_wolf (23. April 2013)

ich hab grad einen -1 works componets  EC34 
in meinem do it all hardtail verbaut 

gut verarbeitet macht einen wertigen eindruck   das teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. April 2013)

Schön, dass das Angle-Set Thema so schnell abgeschmettert wird...

Auch als Nichttechniker ist mir klar, dass mit kleinerem Winkel die Hebelverhältnisse ungünstiger werden. Drops oder flache Landungen verursachen definitiv mehr Stress auf das Steuerrohr. Wenn man sich das noch extremer denkt und meinetwegen den Lenkwinkel auf 50 Grad macht, wird der Effekt wohl jedem klar. So ist er geringer, aber definitiv vorhanden.

Aber macht nur, wenns vom Hersteller erlaubt ist....ist ja nicht mein Bike und auch nicht mein Hals....

Hier mal übertrieben dargestellt:


----------



## NoStyle (23. April 2013)

Was möchtest Du uns denn damit sagen? Das man Anglesets eigentlich nicht verbauen sollte? Selbst wenn der Hersteller keine Einwände hat?


----------



## böser_wolf (23. April 2013)

ich find das zu einfach gedacht 
da kommen noch viele andere dinge dazu
fahrstil--fahrergewicht-softes straffes setup- 


ich frag mich bei dem ganzen gerede wie ich vor 25jahr überhaupt die berge runter gekommen bin


----------



## m03ppp (23. April 2013)

Hi,

bei Krafteinwirkung von vorne (überfahrt eines Hindernisses) ist das ganze aber umgedreht, da wirkt wesentlich mehr kraft horizontal auf den Rahmen je steiler der Lenkwinkel wird. In der Praxis tritt eine Mischung aus beidem auf und solange man den Hebel nicht verlängert dürfte das keine relevanten Auswirkungen haben. Ich glaube kaum das eine an den Hauptrahmen angeschweißte Headtube wesentlich mehr Kraft in die eine als in die andere Richtung aushält. Die Headtubes an die ich gerade denke sind oben und unten mehr oder weniger symmetrisch angeschweißt.

Mfg


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. April 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Was möchtest Du uns denn damit sagen? Das man Anglesets eigentlich nicht verbauen sollte? Selbst wenn der Hersteller keine Einwände hat?




Nö, ich wollte nur mal darauf aufmerksam machen. Vielleicht lieg ich ja völlig falsch. Keine Ahnung wie lange es Angle-Sets gibt. Ob bei der Einführung diverser Bikes vor einigen Jahren das bereits mit einkalkuliert wurde. Die Aussage dass grundsätzlich "Luft nach oben" ist in Sachen Haltbarkeit finde ich nicht wirklich befriedigend.
Ansonsten hätte die besagte Firma auch auf die Gussets verzichten können, wenn eh immer alles im grünen Bereich ist...?!!?

Aber wenn banshee das frei gibt ist es ja OK. Ich sage nur dass ICH es bei einem Hardcore Freerider oder DH nicht einbauen würde....that´s all.

Have Fun, Ride On....


----------



## NoStyle (23. April 2013)

Anglesets gibt es schon ein paar Jahre. Meines Wissens testen die Firmen ja auch großteils ihre Protos an Prüfständen und messen die Krafteinwirkungen von der ersten Deformation bis hin zur Totalzerstörung. Diese Kräfte liegen normalerweise deutlich höher als im Otto-Normalbetrieb. Deswegen sind Freigaben für bestimmte Gabeleinbauhöhen ja vorgesehen und Anglesets entweder freigegeben oder nicht mehr. Keith hat klar eine Garantieverneinung ausgesprochen, als ein Kunde eine 18 cm mit -2 Grad Angleset ins V2 Rune bauen wollte. Wenn Nicolai beim ION-16 doch lieber auf Nummer Extrasicher gehen möchte ist das legitim - die meisten haben doch eh die Gussets schon rein optisch vermisst.
BTW: Angleset in "Hardcore-Freerider" hattest Du doch im Wildcard! Intense z.B. verkauft ihre Downhiller mit Anglesets, zur Geometrieanpassung. Ich denke: Bei Hersteller-Freigabe alles gut.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. April 2013)




----------



## Cam-man (23. April 2013)

was nicolai als "absolute wahrheiten" verkauft würde ich jetzt auch nie für voll nehmen...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. April 2013)

Weil ich das Forum inzwischen kenne, wollte ich auch nicht breit treten wer der Hersteller ist auf den ich mich beziehe, aber leider wurde es doch verraten...

Im übrigen finde ich das durchaus sinnvoll, wenn es die Sicherheit erhöht. Das Gewicht ist ja völlig zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (23. April 2013)

Ist doch egal welcher Hersteller ... ausserdem ist nirgends etwas negatives gegen Nicolai gesagt worden!!! 

Die Nicolai-Konstrukteure werden Ihre triftigen Argumente bezüglich der Gussets haben, neben verstärkten Hebelkräften:
a.) war Riders-Demand = Gabeln bis 17 cm FW. Macht an einem feinen Enduro wie ION-16 auch Sinn und ... 
b.) war Riders Demand = die kleinen Gussets kamen nicht gut an - die Kunden wollten eher die altbewährten Gussets haben ...

Vielleicht hatte Nicolai ursprünglich einen leichten racigen 16/16 cm Enduro-Allrounder im Kopf, musste sich aber dann dem Kundenstamm anpassen und macht das was sie immer schon ausgezeichnet hat: Sie bauen Reserven ein! Das ist alles andere als negativ!


----------



## Bierliebhaber (23. April 2013)

naja welchere hersteller schweißt sonst so viele gussets an seine rahmen wie nicolai  
ihre überzeugung zeigen sie ja an ihren produkten...


----------



## NoStyle (23. April 2013)

Schau mal in den Porn-Thread - Morpheus z.B. ... ob man nun oben und unten oder seitlich Gussets dranschweisst ist wurst.
Aber bitte: Kalkhoffpink wollte Ätzereien vermeiden - ich übrigens auch!


----------



## Lateralus87 (23. April 2013)

Fand das ganze Thema hier mal sehr interessant, so die Vor und Nachteile zu hören.

Mich hats bekräftigt mir das Scythe zu holen und bin mal gespannt auf das Teil.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (23. April 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Schau mal in den Porn-Thread - Morpheus z.B. ... ob man nun oben und unten oder seitlich Gussets dranschweisst ist wurst.
> Aber bitte: Kalkhoffpink wollte Ätzereien vermeiden - ich übrigens auch!



nein, wurst ist es nicht wo man das gusset anbringt, ob es auf dem oberrohr oder am unterrohr oder als verbindung zwischen ober- und unterrohr anbringt hat schon seinen sinn, dazu gab es vor ewigen jahren mal einen thread hier im forum. ich wollte nicht ätzen, die industriedesigner bei nicolai bleiben sich treu was ich nicht schlecht finde, sozusagen konsequent fortgeführtes produktdesign seit 1995


----------



## NoStyle (23. April 2013)

Mag sein dass es einen konstruktiven Sinn macht, das weiss ich nicht genau. Interessanter Weise waren die Gussets bei den ersten Fotos genau dort angebracht (zumindest am Unterrohr/Steuerrohr, vielleicht auch auf dem Oberrohr) - und wurden nachträglich verändert (seitlich, wie gewohnt) ...

However, das Steuerrohr muss "halten" was es verspricht! Dann gehen die vorgesehenen Gabeln - und Anglesets wenn gewünscht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (23. April 2013)

so hier noch das, meiner Meinung nach, beste Bild vom WE 

Klick mich hart


----------



## NoStyle (23. April 2013)

Ich habs hammerhart gedrückt


----------



## iceis (24. April 2013)

die runes sind einfach der knaller...vorallem die Schwarzen^^

zwecks Bremsstempeln bei Eingelenkern....hatte mal ein Morewood Zuza und da konnte ich das Bremsstempeln unterbinden indem ich den Luftdruck im Hinterreifen leicht veränderte...hatte mich damals auch mit par leuten unterhalten die es auch so gemacht haben oder auch nur leicht die Dämpfereinstellung veränderten und das hats auch gebracht...abgesehen davon, Eingelenker-Piloten die über Bremsstempeln fluchen und sogar deswegen ihr Bike wieder verkaufen sind mir noch nie begegnet.

zum Winkelsteuersatz...letztens beim Kollegen seinem Morewood Mbuzi ein -1.5 Works Components Angle Headset eingebaut...das ding ist aus technischer Sicht besser als das von CC weil die Lager direkt in den Lagerschalen sind und nicht noch dazwischen diese Gimball dinger...vorteil vom CC is halt das man (wenn man das komplette Paket kauft mit 0.5° 1° und 1.5°) alle 3 verschiedenen Winkel einfach ausprobieren kann und dann nimmt man halt das was einem am besten gefällt.

Kollege und ich haben das in Linkage simuliert und den verlängerten Radstand und die flachere Front mit nem Zollstock am Bike Veranschaulicht. Hat super funktioniert und hat auch den gewünschten Effekt gebracht. Hat aber bestimmt auch nur so gut geklappt weil der Kollege genau wusste was er will...bzw er is halt quasi verwachsen mit seinem bike^^

 @Lateralus87
du hast geschrieben das das dein erster Freerider wird...da würde ich an deiner Stelle erstmal nen normalen Steuersatz fahren und fahren fahren fahren


----------



## Lateralus87 (24. April 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> @_Lateralus87_
> du hast geschrieben das das dein erster Freerider wird...da würde ich an deiner Stelle erstmal nen normalen Steuersatz fahren und fahren fahren fahren


 

So und nicht anders hatte ich es vor. Gehe da komplett "jungfräulich" in die Scythe Freeride Geschichte.

Bleibt bloß noch die Frage der Gabel. Der Tester bei Pinkbike hatte sich ne Fox 40 reingehauen. Würde mich schon auch reizen, so eine Doppelbrücke...


----------



## JoshBender85 (24. April 2013)

Das Thema Doppelbrücke beschäftigt mich für mein Scythe auch schon lange, aber zur Zeit fahre ich ne Totem und bin sehr zufrieden. Mit dem Aufbau kann ich von hochalpin bis Hometrail alles fahren und die Gabel schluckt alles (auch wenn ich mal Fahrfehler mache, jedenfalls meistens) weg. Ich denke eine DC-Gabel würde das Scythe etwas weniger wendig machen, hatte mal kurz ne 888 montiert, aber nicht im "Einsatz". Mein Traum wäre ja ne Dorado im Scythe...mal sehen was nächsten Winter so geldtechnisch passiert


----------



## Lateralus87 (24. April 2013)

Ja, so ne Totem wäre auch was feines. Eine Fox 36 wäre wohl etwas "windig". 
Hab halt bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Fox gemacht...


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2013)

Hol dir ein 36er Float, da bleibt das Gewicht im grünen Bereich. Und die aktuellen funktionieren wirklich sehr gut.
Könntest auch eine 40er fahren, die auf 180 runtergespacert ist.


----------



## Lateralus87 (24. April 2013)

Float? Gewicht ist bei mir raltiv, mit knapp 120kg fahrfertig ;-) Also eher VAN dann. 
Mal schauen was gut und günstig hergeht. Die Gabel mlchte ich mir gern gebraucht holen.

Das Scythe ist ja 2x10 (9) fahrbar. Allerdings würd ich gerne mal vorne nur mit einem KB fahren.
Was wäre da eine praktische Übersetzung? 1x10 = 36 + 11-34 oder 1x9 = 11-27(?) oder ganz anders? Als Schaltwerk würd ich gern ein Saint nehmen. Da ginge der mittlere, also GS auch mit einer "kleinen" Kassette, richtig?

Merci.


----------



## trailterror (24. April 2013)

Hängt halt davon ab was du mit dem rad anfangen willst.....

Ne grosse kassette (z.bsp11-36) würd ich (bei teilweise tourenbenutzung) schon mal mindestens verbauen....

Vorne musst du dir dann einig sein in welche richtung du das rad dann primär bewegen willst......

Ein 36er KB würd mir nicht taugen....

Hier kannstde vergleichen

www.ritzelrechner.de


----------



## Lateralus87 (24. April 2013)

Danke für den Link, allerdings kann ich damit jetzt nicht viel anfangen.
http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#KB=34&RZ=11,13,15,17,19,21,23,26,30,34&GR=DERS&TF=90&UF=2185&SL=2
Will hier keine Nerven überstrapazieren 

Tourentauglichkeit eigentlich weniger. Klar, mal bissl bergauf sollte schon sein. Aber richtige Touren fahr ich damit nicht, dafür ist das AM / Enduro da.

Das Scythe soll viel mehr als Parkgeschoss und ordentlich bergab Hobel dienen.
Also 11-34 + 34 KB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2013)

Wenn du noch bißchen hoch kommen willst, würde ich bei 1x10 auf hinten 11-36 gehen und vorne auf auf 32 bis 34, das fand ich letzte Saison sehr angenehm.


----------



## Lateralus87 (24. April 2013)

Doch 10-fach? Hatte hier irgendwo auf Seite 100 noch was gelesen das 1x10 nicht der hit sein soll. Und das Saint fÃ¼r 10-fach ist auch mal spontan 40â¬ teurer. Und, auch wenns nur nebensÃ¤chlich ist, nur ab 2013, sprich gefacelifted. Find ich nimmer so schick wie das 810er, das neue 820er.


----------



## ruckse (24. April 2013)

Gestern hab ich mein Rune in XL bekommen, wohl eines der letzten aus der Produktionsserie für 2013, danke an Wolfgang von www.bikeinsel.com und Bernhard von www.erveryday26.de, die was weiss ich wo diesen Rahmen doch noch aufgetrieben haben. 

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/65/4a/654a1ki318qv/large_DSCN0166.JPG?0

Heute geht es auf die erste Ausfahrt.


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2013)

Sorry, bin von 10 ausgegangen. Muß ja nicht Shimpanso sein, kannst dir ja auch Shifter und Schaltwerk von Sram holen, mit XT Kassette.


----------



## Lateralus87 (24. April 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sorry, bin von 10 ausgegangen. Muß ja nicht Shimpanso sein, kannst dir ja auch Shifter und Schaltwerk von Sram holen, mit XT Kassette.


 
Weißt doch "Der Bauer isst nur was er kennt"


----------



## Freizeit-biker (24. April 2013)

Bei kurzen Schaltwerken (Saint, Zee) bitte beachten, dass die Kapazitätsangaben immer ohne Berücksichtigung der Längung der Kette beim Einfedern angegeben ist.
Wenn die Hebungskurve des Hinterbaus weit nach hinten ausweicht, dann kann es gut sein, dass man mit einem kurzen Schaltwerk keine Kassette 11/36 bedienen kann.


----------



## Dakeyras (24. April 2013)

ruckse schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich mein Rune in XL bekommen, wohl eines der letzten aus der Produktionsserie für 2013, danke an Wolfgang von www.bikeinsel.com und Bernhard von www.erveryday26.de, die was weiss ich wo diesen Rahmen doch noch aufgetrieben haben.
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/65/4a/654a1ki318qv/large_DSCN0166.JPG?0
> 
> Heute geht es auf die erste Ausfahrt.



ich füg das mal so ein, damit das auch entsprechend gewürdigt wird:







schickes Rune  auch wenn mir persönlich die Kashima Federelemente zusammen mit dem Rahmen in RAW nicht so gut gefallen. an schwarz kommt das sicher besser.

neidisch bin ich trotzdem


----------



## Cam-man (24. April 2013)

zum thema gabel: viele bevorzugen bei fox die float statt der van, weil die van schon seeehr linear ist (ist bei RS mit der lyrik coil nicht anders). linear ist bei viel federweg und ner doppelbrücke toll, aber bei weniger kann man sich drum streiten. 
vorteil der fox ist halt die nicht so wuchtige optik, die totem ist da schon immer sehr aufdringlich. vom fahrgefühl gefallen mit die RS gabeln mit DH-kartusche aber besser...

zum thema steuersatz: ich würd gleich ein works components verbauen. musst keine 2 steuersätze kaufen, musst dich nicht umgewöhnen.

zum thema antrieb: ich glaub 10 fach hat sich jetzt schon durchgesetzt 
wenn in 2 jahren dein 9 fach trigger über den jordan geht, kriegst du vielleicht gar keinen ersatz (zumindest in slx/xt bzw. x9/x0 qualität) und musst das komplette system wechseln.


----------



## ruckse (24. April 2013)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> ich füg das mal so ein, damit das auch entsprechend gewürdigt wird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie geht das mit dem Bild einfügen.

Schwarz wäre auch meine erste Wahl gewesen, gab es aber nicht mehr. Jetzt bin ich mit dem Raw zufrieden, in natura sieht es noch besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (24. April 2013)

der 5. button von rechts über dem antworten feld (kleines gelbes Bild mit einem Berg)


----------



## NoStyle (24. April 2013)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> ich füg das mal so ein, damit das auch entsprechend gewürdigt wird: ...


Danke, wollte es auch gerade machen! Bike und Kulisse sind schlichtweg Hammer!


----------



## JoshBender85 (24. April 2013)

Schließe mich an! Sexy! Sehr sehr schöner Aufbau!


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. April 2013)

@ruckse
Ich wünsche dir super viel Spaß damit!  Vielleicht treffen wir uns wirklich einmal in der IBKer Umgebung! Und jetzt, Trails heizen gehen!


----------



## Bierliebhaber (24. April 2013)

danke an Bernhard (aka haha), jetzt kann die saison beginnen!


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2013)

Bäm...ist das gut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (24. April 2013)

die gabeldecals kommen noch sowie ein paar andere kleinigkeiten aber sonst läufts schonmal  endlich kann die saison beginnen


----------



## NoStyle (24. April 2013)

Aaaaalter, ist das fein! 
Hast Du jetzt auch nen neuen Hinterbau? Oder gleich einen neuen Rahmen?
Ja, ich glaube wir alle können heilfroh und dankbar sein dass BurnHard sich um Banshee kümmert!


----------



## numinisflo (24. April 2013)

Wieder zwei brutal gute Bikes hier. 
Rune taugt absolut!
Legend ist auch fast perfekt. Die Gabel müsste für mich persönlich schwarz sein, aber das ist ja nur ein optischer "Mangel".


----------



## Cam-man (24. April 2013)

lass es so!
und vorne noch die hayes scheibe weg


----------



## Bierliebhaber (24. April 2013)

Ja Decals kommen noch und die 203er Shimano-Scheibe sowie neue Saint-Bremshebel, dann ist es für mich perfekt. 
Bernhard hat mir nun passend den Hinterbau und die Links geschickt weil sich der alte Hinterbau nicht mit dem neuen Frontend vertragen hat. 
Und ja, wir können heil froh sein dass Bernhard den Banshee-Vertrieb macht, schnelle Antworten und kompetente Hilfe, er tut wirklich was er kann!  
@ san andreas
danke fürs posten


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. April 2013)

Yupp, supi RUNE, fehlt nur Reverb & Co.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (24. April 2013)

wie siehts beim rune mit der größe aus? bei 186 - L? oder sollte man schon xl nehmen?(wenn´s erhältlich sind...)


----------



## Cam-man (24. April 2013)

grad gibts gar keine. august.
wenn du normal mit 50mm vorbau unterwegs sein willst geht L, wenn du aber auch 30mm willst und das moderne ausprobieren willst nimmst halt XL

das rune da oben braucht keine reverb... nicht in der gegend.


----------



## Lateralus87 (24. April 2013)

styleroyal schrieb:


> danke an Bernhard (aka haha), jetzt kann die saison beginnen!



Damn, Hammer!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. April 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> wie siehts beim rune mit der größe aus? bei 186 - L? oder sollte man schon xl nehmen?(wenn´s erhältlich sind...)



610mm TT und 441mm REACH des "L" sollte für 186cm perfekt passen.
Ist im übrigen exakt die Größe vom ION 16 in "L"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralov (24. April 2013)

Ich bin auch 186 und definitv L bei mir.


----------



## Cam-man (24. April 2013)

oh, 186, hab irgendwie 189 gelesen...
dann stimmt ich denen über mir zu.
hatte auch L bestellt bei 1,85.


----------



## Collective (24. April 2013)

Schönes Legend


----------



## der freed (24. April 2013)

niiiiiiiiiiiiicht!  
Du kannst keine bilder verlinken die auf deiner Festplatte sind! Du musst das ein Rechtsklick auf das Bild machen "Grafikadresse kopieren" UND dann kannst du es mit dem "berg" einfügen


----------



## NoStyle (25. April 2013)

Das müsste man auch für miese lange Uphills erfinden: Rechtsklick "Gipfeladresse einfügen" -> Enter auf "Berg" und feddich ...


----------



## Lateralus87 (25. April 2013)

Dafür gibts doch die komfortablen Gondeln. 
Finds aber immer erheiternd den XC Race Typen beim Strampeln zu zusehen. Schön im knartschengen Rennradoutfit in Bestzeit zur Jausenstation :-D


----------



## jojo2 (25. April 2013)

@Lateralus87

wenn ich im park bin,
ist mir die zeit zum filmen zu schade,
zuhause mach ich das gern und da dacht ich mir,
ich mach schnell ein filmchen für dich mit meinem scythe
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27996


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. April 2013)

Lateralus87 schrieb:


> Dafür gibts doch die komfortablen Gondeln.
> Finds aber immer erheiternd den XC Race Typen beim Strampeln zu zusehen. Schön im knartschengen Rennradoutfit in Bestzeit zur Jausenstation :-D



Eijeijei, nicht so vorschnell!  Beides hat seine Berechtigung! Und am besten man kombiniert!


----------



## Lateralus87 (25. April 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Eijeijei, nicht so vorschnell!  Beides hat seine Berechtigung! Und am besten man kombiniert!


 
Ich schaue niemanden an, oder meine damit jemanden.  Fahre selbst auch gerne den Berg hoch. Mir fehlt da aber diese besondere Einstellung, die viele der bergauf Leute in unserer Region so haben, mit ihren Cubes und BionicX Strumpfhosen... Ich komm auch irgendwann oben an, bloß gemütlicher. 
  @jojo2

geiles Video! Gefällt mir immer besser das Scythe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (25. April 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ... da dacht ich mir,
> ich mach schnell ein filmchen für dich mit meinem scythe
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27996


Sehr schön! Ich finde den Trail ja richtig klasse weil es relativ eng und verwinkelt aussieht. Dazu nicht stark abschüssig (vermutlich?), aber viele Wellen oder kleinere Hügel, bei denen man prima "Pushen" üben kann. Gefällt!


----------



## jojo2 (25. April 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> nicht stark abschüssig (vermutlich?), aber viele Wellen oder kleinere Hügel, bei denen man prima "Pushen" üben kann. Gefällt!


das gefällt mir, wenn´s gefällt


und recht hast du
ich habe hier nur wenige wälle mit gefälle
der rest ist ein einziger pumptrack



und macht´n heidenspass


----------



## NoStyle (25. April 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ... und recht hast du
> ich habe hier nur wenige wälle mit gefälle
> der rest ist ein einziger pumptrack ... und macht´n heidenspass


Das glaube ich. Genau deswegen (Pumptrack-Faktor) ist das bestimmt sehr spaßig zu fahren!


----------



## Lateralus87 (25. April 2013)

Ist das ein ausgetretener Wanderweg, oder selbst angelegt?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. April 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Ich finde den Trail ja richtig klasse weil es relativ eng und verwinkelt aussieht. Dazu nicht stark abschüssig (vermutlich?), aber viele Wellen oder kleinere Hügel, bei denen man prima "Pushen" üben kann. Gefällt!



Jupp, sieht gut aus das Stück "Wald"...perfekt für ein Spitfire....


----------



## NoStyle (25. April 2013)

Hier mal Stöffchen vom Banshee-Stand auf dem Seaotter-Festival:

http://www.sicklines.com/2013/04/19/banshees-phantom-100mm-29er-their-answer-to-a-fast-29er-trail-bike/

Phantom:






Rune:






Legend:






Spitfire 27/5:






Banshee-Booth:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (25. April 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hier mal Stöffchen ...


Träumchen! 



GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Eijeijei, nicht so vorschnell!  Beides hat seine Berechtigung! Und am besten man kombiniert!


Als hoch strampeln und mit der Gondel wieder runter?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. April 2013)

Das RUNE ist eindeutig am geilsten....


----------



## Stralov (25. April 2013)

auf jeden! 
ooooh diese qualen...


----------



## jojo2 (25. April 2013)

Lateralus87 schrieb:


> Ist das ein ausgetretener Wanderweg, oder selbst angelegt?



... sind meistens wege, die nicht mehr genutzt werden
(sollte mal für touristen interessant gemacht werden die gegend - hat aber nicht so rchtig funktioniert) 
und die wege hab ich dann fast für mich allein
muss die nur mit rehen und wildschweinen teilen


die bilder von den banshees sind echt interessant
sehen klasse aus die räder
hät ich ruhig mal vorher drauf kommen können


----------



## Collective (25. April 2013)

so jetzt aber
danke nochmal


----------



## JansonJanson (25. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Das RUNE ist eindeutig am geilsten....


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. April 2013)

Ich hab mir jetzt ein Spitfire anstatt dem Rune bestellt. Denn ganz ohne Bike schaff ich es nicht im Sommer Leider gabe es nur noch eins mit Fox Dämpfer, wo ich doch gerne den CCDB hätte.
Will ganz zufällig jemand tauschen?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. April 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt ein Spitfire anstatt dem Rune bestellt. Denn ganz ohne Bike schaff ich es nicht im Sommer Leider gabe es nur noch eins mit Fox Dämpfer, wo ich doch gerne den CCDB hätte.
> Will ganz zufällig jemand tauschen?




Würde folgendes vorschlagen: "Erst mal gucken, dann mal sehen..."

Der FOX wird vermutlich super im Spitfire funktionieren...wenn man es nicht mit einem Downhiller verwechselt...


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. April 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Träumchen!
> Als hoch strampeln und mit der Gondel wieder runter?



 haha, öhm....ih! 

Pfuh, der Banshee Stand gefällt mir!  Das Rot des Spitfires kann schon auch was! Den Antrieb vom Phantom...tät ich sofort nehmen!


----------



## NoStyle (26. April 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> ... Als hoch strampeln und mit der Gondel wieder runter?


 



Stralov schrieb:


> ooooh diese qualen...


Ähhh ... wann kommt denn Dein Rahmen?



Collective schrieb:


> so jetzt aber ...


Verdammt gutes Spitfire 



nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt ein Spitfire anstatt dem Rune bestellt. Denn ganz ohne Bike schaff ich es nicht im Sommer Leider gabe es nur noch eins mit Fox Dämpfer, wo ich doch gerne den CCDB hätte.
> Will ganz zufällig jemand tauschen?


Ist das nicht eventuell abhängig vom Einsatzgebiet? Bei überwiegend Touren und Kilometer-Machen könnte der Fox die Nase vorn haben.
Habe gestern nochmal am CCDB rumgespielt - selbst bei voll reingedrehter LSC geht das Mini-Pumpen nicht weg. Dann wird der saugute Hinterbau allerdings auch eher unsensibel, wäre schade. Also habe ich jetzt 3 Klicks LSC mehr als beim Base-Tune - so pumpt der CCDB zwar noch (ca. 1-2 mm), ist aber nicht mehr spürbar und man erhält sich das sehr feine Ansprechen. Im übrigen der bislang einzige Punkt was er minimal besser macht als der Evolver, aber das ist Fliegenschiss.
Also je nach Einsatz ist der CCDB nicht das Allheilmittel, da Ihm eine Plattform-Wippunterdrückung fehlt. Gut, der Bügelfaktor ist allerdings Wahnsinn ...



GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ... Pfuh, der Banshee Stand gefällt mir!  Das Rot des Spitfires kann schon auch was! Den Antrieb vom Phantom...tät ich sofort nehmen!


Hmmm ... Du hast in letzter Zeit immer so "merkwürdige Sympathie-Bekundungen" zum Spitfire raus. Du wirst doch nicht ... oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (26. April 2013)

@NoStyle
hehe, du, das hab ich echt schon einige Male durchgedacht.... Für meinen schwefelgelben 301 Rahmen würde ich sicher noch ein schönes Häufchen Euros bekommen und könnte die Teile 1:1 in ein Spitfire stecken...  Irgendwie wären mir die beiden Bikes dann aber fast zu nahe beieinander, fürchte ich. Ich würds nicht über Herz bringen, das Spitfire mit Rocket Rons und Nobby Nics aufzubauen (und genau das brauche ich für den Einsatzbereich -> am Vormittag viel Straße in die Arbeit, danach feine Trails über kleine Bergerl nach Hause). Ich würde das Spitfire unnötig kastrieren. Dem 301 tut das weniger was... das hält zwar auch alles aus, tut mir aber als leichter Aufbau weniger leid, als das Spitty.


----------



## Stralov (26. April 2013)

Ich weiß es leider nicht... nachdem die Dinger wegen dem Transportschaden Retour gingen wartet haha jetzt auf neue. Leider ist es noch unklar ob genug kommen... und wann.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. April 2013)

Das Gewicht des RUNE hat sich ja bei ca. 3,3 kg eingependelt. Wo liegt noch mal das Spitfire nackig?


----------



## berkel (26. April 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Habe gestern nochmal am CCDB rumgespielt - selbst bei voll reingedrehter LSC geht das Mini-Pumpen nicht weg. Dann wird der saugute Hinterbau allerdings auch eher unsensibel, wäre schade. Also habe ich jetzt 3 Klicks LSC mehr als beim Base-Tune - so pumpt der CCDB zwar noch (ca. 1-2 mm), ist aber nicht mehr spürbar und man erhält sich das sehr feine Ansprechen.


Versuch mal die HSC zu erhöhen. Wenn die zu weich ist bringt das Erhöhen der LSC nicht den gewünschten Effekt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. April 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ist das nicht eventuell abhängig vom Einsatzgebiet? Bei überwiegend Touren und Kilometer-Machen könnte der Fox die Nase vorn haben.
> Habe gestern nochmal am CCDB rumgespielt - selbst bei voll reingedrehter LSC geht das Mini-Pumpen nicht weg. Dann wird der saugute Hinterbau allerdings auch eher unsensibel, wäre schade. Also habe ich jetzt 3 Klicks LSC mehr als beim Base-Tune - so pumpt der CCDB zwar noch (ca. 1-2 mm), ist aber nicht mehr spürbar und man erhält sich das sehr feine Ansprechen. Im übrigen der bislang einzige Punkt was er minimal besser macht als der Evolver, aber das ist Fliegenschiss.




CaneCreek schreibt auf Ihrer Seite folgendes:

*Symptom:* Bike wallows under pedaling (pedal bob); overall ride is too soft.
*Causes: *Not enough low-speed damping. 
*Remedy:* Increase (clockwise) both low-speed compression (LSC) and low-speed rebound (LSR) to slow the movement of the suspension.


Ansonsten schon mal hier das Spitfire eingegeben und verglichen???

http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/db-air/base-tunes


----------



## NoStyle (26. April 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Versuch mal die HSC zu erhöhen. Wenn die zu weich ist bringt das Erhöhen der LSC nicht den gewünschten Effekt.


Ah danke!!! Stimmt, daran habe ich garnicht gedacht und probiere ich mal aus. 
Wobei ich bezüglich Wippen nicht "superpicky" bin, solange es nicht spürbar den Saft aus den Beinen zieht!



Stralov schrieb:


> Ich weiß es leider nicht... nachdem die Dinger wegen dem Transportschaden Retour gingen wartet haha jetzt auf neue. Leider ist es noch unklar ob genug kommen... und wann.


Ach verdammt 
Ich hoffe mal Du wirst promt bedient wenn die neuen da sind!




kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Das Gewicht des RUNE hat sich ja bei ca. 3,3 kg eingependelt. Wo liegt noch mal das Spitfire nackig?


Das Rune würde ich realistisch eher bis zu 3,4, 3,5 kg einordnen, je nach Rahmengröße und Finish. Das Spitfire hat ca. 3,2 bis 3,3 kg.

PS CC-Tuning: Danke! Muss ich alles mal in nächster Zeit auschecken - das Ding hat einen so breiten und spürbaren Einstellbereich ...




GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> hehe, du, das hab ich echt schon einige Male durchgedacht.... Für meinen schwefelgelben 301 Rahmen würde ich sicher noch ein schönes Häufchen Euros bekommen und könnte die Teile 1:1 in ein Spitfire stecken...  Irgendwie wären mir die beiden Bikes dann aber fast zu nahe beieinander, fürchte ich. Ich würds nicht über Herz bringen, das Spitfire mit Rocket Rons und Nobby Nics aufzubauen (und genau das brauche ich für den Einsatzbereich -> am Vormittag viel Straße in die Arbeit, danach feine Trails über kleine Bergerl nach Hause). Ich würde das Spitfire unnötig kastrieren. Dem 301 tut das weniger was... das hält zwar auch alles aus, tut mir aber als leichter Aufbau weniger leid, als das Spitty.


Verständlich! Wobei das LV 301 bestimmt ein sehr gutes Bike ist - in Deiner Optik sowieso! 
Bin garnicht sicher ob man die beiden vergleichen kann. Scheinen zwar in einer Federwegs-Liga zu sein, dürften sich aber vollkommen unterschiedlich fahren.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. April 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Das Rune würde ich realistisch eher bis zu 3,4, 3,5 kg einordnen, je nach Rahmengröße und Finish. Das Spitfire hat ca. 3,2 bis 3,3 kg.



Das ist ja fast Wildcard-Niveau (3,7kg) und für ein Trailbike sind 3,3kg schon ne Ansage....wie immer BOMBPROOF made by banshee...

Haste Deines nicht mal nackt gewogen????


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Das ist ja fast Wildcard-Niveau (3,7kg) und für ein Trailbike sind 3,3kg schon ne Ansage....wie immer BOMBPROOF made by banshee...



Hm, ich weiß nicht. Klar, so richtig leicht ist das Rune nicht, aber absolut im Rahmen. 

Wenn ich mir das da anschaue und das mit den 3774g meines Rune (mit CTD, wohlgemerkt) vergleiche, geht das doch voll in Ordnung!


----------



## NoStyle (26. April 2013)

Eben. Es gibt einige Firmen die insgeheim doch eher solider unterwegs sind, nicht nur Banshee. 
Gewogen habe ich meinen Rahmen nicht, aber irgendein mtbr-User hatte sein Black-Ano-Spitfire (komplett, nur ohne Dämpfer) mit 32xx Gramm gewogen, Größe M oder L.
Gewicht spielt sehrwohl eine Rolle - keine Frage - und merke ich ja selbst gerade, da ich bis jetzt so ein leichtes Bike damals nur in der ersten Bullit-Ausbaustufe hatte. Alles andere war 15, 16 oder auch mal 18 kg schwer. Kommt aber auf die Gesamtheit und Qualität von Hinterbau und Geometrie an, dann fühlen sich die Bikes deutlich leichter an als an der Waage. Dazu gibt es ja Aufbauten von Rune und Spitfire, die sehr leicht sind. JansonJansons Rune z.B., oder die sub 13 kg Spitfire von Haha und eines ander Users hier (Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. April 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hm, ich weiß nicht. Klar, so richtig leicht ist das Rune nicht, aber absolut im Rahmen.
> 
> Wenn ich mir das da anschaue und das mit den 3774g meines Rune (mit CTD, wohlgemerkt) vergleiche, geht das doch voll in Ordnung!




Ok, also Dein RUNE - 250g für den CTD sind dann ca. 3,5kg
Das 601 - 550g für den Vivid Air sind dann ca. 3,4Kg.
Was willst Du mir also damit sagen???


----------



## NoStyle (26. April 2013)

Das LV ein tierisches Marketing-Geschissel um ihre superleichten und super steifigkeitsgeprüften (und bestimmt auch superguten) Rahmen macht, Banshee nicht.


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. April 2013)

@kalkhoffpink
Ich dachte du meinst, dass die Banshees eher auf der sehr schweren Seite sind und wollte nur zeigen, dass das eigtl. nicht wirklich der Fall ist.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. April 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @_kalkhoffpink_
> Ich dachte du meinst, dass die Banshees eher auf der sehr schweren Seite sind und wollte nur zeigen, dass das eigtl. nicht wirklich der Fall ist.



Schon OK, ich liege ja auch bei 3,3kg...


----------



## Lateralus87 (26. April 2013)

So, nachdem ihr mir alle schon soweit gut ausgeholfen habt, hab ich mir mal ein paar Gedanken zur Ausstattung des Bikes gemacht.
Ich mÃ¶chte eigtl nur ungern Ã¼ber 3kâ¬ fÃ¼r das Rad hinaus, am besten max. 2,5â¬
Wie sinnvoll haltet ihr die Ausstattung soweit?






Hab momentan die XT Bremsen dran und bin wirklich sehr schwer begeister von denen, meint ihr die wÃ¼rdne es auch fÃ¼r das Scythe tun?
Die Preise sind nur geschÃ¤tzt, da ich einige Teile gÃ¼nstig online und auch gebraucht (Gabel, evtl LRS, Bremse, Kurbel) holen mÃ¶chte. 

Merci schonmal.


----------



## Stralov (26. April 2013)

Also ich kann nur soviel dazu sagen... ab SLX is glaub alles von Shimano für Freeride geeignet. XTR vlcht eher nich, weil das ja auf super leicht getrimmt is. So genau weiß ich das aber nicht.
Mit Gebrauchtteilen, wie Gabel oder LRS, aufbauen hab ich eigentlich bei meinem ersten Bike auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei solchen Sachen finde ich kommt es immer darauf an, was du wichtiger findest. Gewicht, Haltbarkeit, Stabilität, Preis und Aussehn würd ich mal als Faktoren nennen. Und dann zu den ausgesuchten Teilen Reviews auf bikeradar oder mtbr.com lesen.
So mach ich das meistens. Und da findet sich dann meist das Richtige zusammen.
Meine Prioritäten liegen immer bei Haltbarkeit, Aussehn und Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m03ppp (26. April 2013)

Hi,

ich fahre EX721 mit Saint Naben war deutlich günstiger als Deemax mit Hope/DT Industrielager-Naben und für mich mehr als ausreichend (fahre hauptächlich im Bikepark), habe dafür 300 gebraucht bezahlt. Beim LRS kann man gebraucht jedenfalls viel Sparen.

Mit würde Zee Ausstattung reichen, es gibt kaum einen nennenswerten unterschied zu Saint (fahre selber Zee Bremsen (vorher Saint m810) und Kurbel).

Die XT Scheiben sind super.

Ich würde eher ne Boxxer als ne 40 nehmen, bei [0] gibts ne 2012er r2c2 für 719,- ne post 2011er r2c2 ist selten viel günstiger (min 500) und die meisten sind Weiß. Wenn Totem dann nur rc2dh 2011+ die älteren Totems haben nen zu kleinen Rebound Kolben (selbes innenleben wie Lyrik).

Mfg

[0] http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...m0/c3VjaHN0cmluZz1yMmMyJnNlYXJjaD0x&pnr=20464


----------



## Lateralus87 (26. April 2013)

Merci für die Tipps. Denke das dann ein ZEE Werk hinkommt. Bremsen bin ich mir noch unschlüssig. Mich stört an ZEE schonmal die nicht werkzeuglose Hebelverstellung. Weißt du wie es da mit dem Druckpunkt aussieht, verstellbar?

Die Saint Naben taugen was? Dann würd ich die glatt draufschmeissen, die gehen wirklich günstig her.

Gabel bin ich noch komplett unentschlossen. Einerseits würd mich die 40er reizen, weils einfach ein mörder Teil ist und zu mir passen würde. Andererseits frag ich mich ob ich sie auch wirklich ausreizen würde. Selbe Spiel mit ner Boxxer....

Da mir die RF Atlas Teile super gefallen, werden die auf alle Fälle dran kommen. Gerade Lenker und Kurbel.

P.S. Damn, hab gesehen das ich "Kassette" falsch im Excel geschrieben hab...Mea culpa!!!


----------



## m03ppp (26. April 2013)

Hmm, meiner Meinung nach ist ne werkzeuglose Hebel Verstellung und Druckpunkt Verstellung überflüssig. Beides stelle ich nur einmal ein. Und die Druckpunkt Verstellung der M810 hatte eher homöopathische Wirkung. Um den Druckpunkt einzustellen kann man besser den Sattel lösen und die Kolben von Hand rausdrücken und Hebel Verstellung halt mit Werkzeug.

Die Shimano Naben sind haben halt Konische statt Industrie Lager, das hat Vor- und Nachteile. Richtig eingestellt laufen sie super und die Saint Naben halten auf jeden Fall.

Gabel hängt halt hauptsächlich vom Einsatzgebiet ab. Dual Double macht halt wenig Sinn ;P.


----------



## JansonJanson (26. April 2013)

so ... heute mal das nächste Upgrade am Rune vorgenommen ... 
aktuell sagt die Waage 13,65kg ... Bilder folgen noch, nächste Woche wirds in SanRemo in die Mangel genommen


----------



## Brainspiller (26. April 2013)

Die Waage will ich auch haben ;-)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. April 2013)

Und ich will die *Teileliste.* Würde mich schon interessieren warum mein Bike bei leichterem Rahmen 1,6kg schwerer ist....


----------



## Third Eye (27. April 2013)

Mein Rune in medium hat 14 kg, Vorbau und Sattelstütze werden noch getauscht, dann hat es 13.8 kg.
Beschreibung hier

Wobei ich nicht damit gerechnet habe, das es so leicht wird.
(Die 14 kg sind mit leichten 23 mm Laufrad vorne plus Baron 2.3" und Hans Dampf tubeless hinten. 
Breites Laufrad samt Muddy Mary 2.5" für vorne macht 400 gr. mehr)


----------



## Schreiner (27. April 2013)

Meins hat in Leicht schon 15 Kilo  aber des passt zu mir  

Ich muss mal ne Teileliste machen und endlich gescheite Bilder.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. April 2013)

Da fehlt mir dennoch eine vollständige Teileliste mit Gewichtsangaben.

Sowas wie das hier:


----------



## JansonJanson (27. April 2013)

sorry das es quer ist,bekomme das übers Smartphone Grad anders nicht hin :-(
Gewicht sollte aber zu sehen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus87 (27. April 2013)

@JansonJanson
das Zee short funzt mit der 11+36 Kassette? Interessant, hätte gedacht die short cages gehen nur bis 28 für dien Rennrad Kassetten.

Allgemein, was haltet ihr von den 440 Freeride Naben von DT Swiss? Im Bikemarkt gibt die einer recht günstig zusammen mit Sun Double Tracks ab.
Leider fallen die Saint Naben raus, da es die nur mit Centerlock gibt...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. April 2013)

@_JansonJanson_

Danke....Die XTR Ausstattung und 1-fach Kurbel machen natürlich den Löwenanteil. Dazu leichterer Laufradsatz und Reifen. Ti-Pedale....Schlussendlich der (vermutlich) brettharte Sattel....


----------



## JansonJanson (27. April 2013)

Mit dem Zee weiß ich nicht so genau ob es short ist. Habe die Version mit der 11-36 Abstufung.
Es funktioniert alles super,trotz, mix von allen beim Schalten 
Der Sattel ist gar nicht so schlimm. Passt anscheinend zu meinem Hinterteil. Hatte schon schwerer Sattel, die unangenehmer waren.
Einzigste was noch kommen wird,nen Steuersatz für oben der aufbaut. Der SpacerTurm sieht bähhh Bus. Leider bis jetzt nur zwei gefunden die aufbauen. Wovon der Acros so hässlich ist, und der  CaneCreek mit tall Cover bei uns schwer zu finden ist.


----------



## nsc (27. April 2013)

Lateralus87 schrieb:


> @_JansonJanson_
> das Zee short funzt mit der 11+36 Kassette?



Das Zee gibts in 2 Varianten:

Zee RD-M640-SSW -> 11-36
Zee RD-M640-SSC -> 11-28

Ich hab die SSW-Variante, funktioniert einwandfrei...



Lateralus87 schrieb:


> Leider fallen die Saint Naben raus, da es die nur mit Centerlock gibt...



Gibt doch ein Adapter auf 6-Loch-Bremsscheiben...


----------



## Frog (27. April 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Mit dem Zee weiß ich nicht so genau ob es short ist. Habe die Version mit der 11-36 Abstufung.
> Es funktioniert alles super,trotz, mix von allen beim Schalten
> Der Sattel ist gar nicht so schlimm. Passt anscheinend zu meinem Hinterteil. Hatte schon schwerer Sattel, die unangenehmer waren.
> Einzigste was noch kommen wird,nen Steuersatz für oben der aufbaut. Der SpacerTurm sieht bähhh Bus. Leider bis jetzt nur zwei gefunden die aufbauen. Wovon der Acros so hässlich ist, und der  CaneCreek mit tall Cover bei uns schwer zu finden ist.




Ich habe die http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2080


----------



## berkel (27. April 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Einzigste was noch kommen wird,nen Steuersatz für oben der aufbaut. Der SpacerTurm sieht bähhh Bus. Leider bis jetzt nur zwei gefunden die aufbauen. Wovon der Acros so hässlich ist, und der  CaneCreek mit tall Cover bei uns schwer zu finden ist.


Das tall cover ist doch aber auch nur ein Spacer? Ich würde eher einen Reset Konan "D" nehmen (habe ich im Spitfire), da liegt die ganze Lager-/Konuseinheit höher was auch von der Stabilität besser ist (geringerer Gabelschaftüberstand).


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. April 2013)

Also ich bin am Wildcard eine Saison lang einen 5cm Spacerturm gefahren. Ich hatte nie die Befürchtung dass mir gleich der Gabelschaft wegbricht...


----------



## Child3k (27. April 2013)

Sorry für OT, aber:
 @JansonJanson: Druckst du auch Emails aus, um sie dann einzuscannen und weiterzuleiten oder gibts für den "Screenshot" ne plausible Erklärung?


----------



## berkel (27. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Also ich bin am Wildcard eine Saison lang einen 5cm Spacerturm gefahren. Ich hatte nie die Befürchtung dass mir gleich der Gabelschaft wegbricht...


Ich denke da auch mehr an die Steifigkeit als an Brechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (27. April 2013)

Mein Spitfire V1 knackt mittlerweile im Hinterbau, was aber auch nicht verwunderlich ist, da ich den noch nie zerlegt und gepflegt habe. Muss ich bei dem irgendwas beachten oder ist es das Standardprozedere wie bei jedem anderen auch? Insbesondere: gibt es beim Zusammenbauen feste Drehmomente oder funktioniert wie sonst auch die Faustregel "Schraubensicherung und dann gerade so festziehen, dass nichts wackelt"?


----------



## berkel (27. April 2013)

Wichtig ist nicht zu versuchen die Achse zu drehen, die ist mit einem Passtift gegen Verdrehen gesichert. Der Innensechskant ist nur zum Gegenhalten beim Losdrehen der Schraube. Die Schraube ein paar Umdrehungen rausdrehen und dann die Achse rausschlagen.
Beim Zusammenbauen die Schrauben nur handfest anziehen. Die Schrauben sollen das Ganze nur zusammenhalten, nicht klemmen! Wenn dann Spiel vorhanden ist, liegt es wo anders dran (Lager, oder im schlimmsten Fall Rahmenbauteile verschlissen).


----------



## halsfägger (27. April 2013)

http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/how-bushing-service-replacement-662002.html


----------



## warpax (28. April 2013)

Besten Dank 

Dann werd ich mich morgen Abend mal in die Garage begeben und hoffen, dass ich die Lager nicht tauschen muss. Dafür wäre ich auf die Schnelle nämlich nicht ausgerüstet.


----------



## JansonJanson (28. April 2013)

Child3k schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, aber:
> @JansonJanson: Druckst du auch Emails aus, um sie dann einzuscannen und weiterzuleiten oder gibts für den "Screenshot" ne plausible Erklärung?



nö, gibts keine, hab es einfach aufm Handy gehabt, und nachdem ich nach einer Partsliste gefragt wurde, und ich zu faul war alles abzutippen.

Habs mal verkleinert, für die Übersichtlichkeit der Seite


----------



## CDRacer (29. April 2013)

Ich bin auch endlich mal dazu gekommen, mein Spitfire wieder für das Jahr fit zu machen, neben neuen Lagern für Hinterbau und Hinterradnabe gab es auch neue Bremsen und eine neue Gabel. Der hintere Reifen gefällt mir momentan echt gut, aber für den Gardasee ist erstmal wieder ein Ardent drauf, vor allem wegen der dickeren Seitenwand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (29. April 2013)

oh mann..... ein scharzes spitty v2 in M im Bikemarkt ....


....und führe mich nicht in versuchung, sondern erlöse mich von der upgraderitis....


zum glück hab ich gerade kein geld über, sonst wäre es meins.....


----------



## NoStyle (29. April 2013)

@ CDRacer:
Immer wieder ein Traum, Dein Spitfire! 

@ Dakeyras:
Eventuell wäre meins im Herbst interessant für Dich ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. April 2013)

Also ich hab mich auf den letzten paar Touren schon ganz gut an das etwas kürzere OR und den kürzeren REACH gewöhnt. Ich schätze mal noch 2-3 Monate und ich hab keinen Bedarf mehr an einem größeren Rahmen...die verspielten, technischen Passagen überwiegen dann doch deutlich die High-Speed/Laufruhe-Passagen.


----------



## NoStyle (29. April 2013)

Diesbezüglich bin ich mit M auch gut bedient. Das ist, trotz meines gestreckten Radstandes, sehr verspielt und liegt trotzdem satt. Ich habe nur das klitzekleine Gefühl, dass bei Uphill-Tretpassagen ein leicht längeres Oberrohr ganz gut tun würde, möchte aber auf keinen Fall einen längeren Vorbau als 50 mm fahren. Zur Not lieber dann 40 oder 30 mm. Ist immer ein wenig blöd wenn man zwischen den Größen hängt, mal schauen ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. April 2013)

Sind das optische Gründe? Kann an meinem 70er Vorbau nix verkehrtes  entdecken. Das schnell steigende VR an meinem Bike beim Uphill hab ich  inzwischen auch ganz gut im Griff. Das Wildcard lag da halt wie ein  Brett und kam vorne gar nicht hoch. Ich denke da müssen wir uns beide  einfach etwas umstellen...


----------



## NoStyle (29. April 2013)

Nein, das sind reine Handlingsgründe. Ich fahre schon seit über 10 Jahren nur Vorbauten mit 30 bis maximal 50 mm Länge. Lenken fühlt sich viel direkter an und kommt den aktuellen (Forward) Geometrien entgegen -> längeres Oberrohr, kurzer Vorbau. Über mangelnden Druck auf dem VR kann ich mich nicht beschweren und Dank kurzer Kettenstreben geht das trotzdem recht easy hoch, wobei das Übungssache ist. 
Bislang muss ich mich nur auf eines umstellen: Das Spitfire beschleunigt besser, ist tatsächlich noch leichter zu handeln und verleitet zum ordentlichen gasen ...


----------



## berkel (29. April 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> [...] und verleitet zum ordentlichen gasen ...


Das Problem habe ich mit dem Prime auch. Es ist für Wanderwege eigentlich zu schnell und es fällt mir schwer mich zu zügeln . Was tun? Therapie?


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. April 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich mit dem Prime auch. Es ist für Wanderwege eigentlich zu schnell und es fällt mir schwer mich zu zügeln . Was tun? Therapie?



haha 

Genau das habe ich immer gepredigt:"Ich brauch kein Bike das quasi schon ein Freerider ist, denn das ist ja nur unnötig...viel zu schnell usw..." Jetzt habe ich ein 160mm Enduro, gleich wie früher... nur kann man damit so schnell fahren, dass ich jetzt erst an dem Punkt angekommen bin - und ich find's gut so!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (29. April 2013)

@berkel: Zu schnell fahren und Wanderer erschrecken wird mit 3 Wochen 3-fach Vorn und Umwerfer bestraft. 
Trail Raudies werden nicht geduldet.

Evtl auch eine Bosch Nabe mit Akku im Rahmen. Bei 26 kg Gesamtgewicht wirst auch du ruhiger.


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2013)

Mein Enduro will auch nur Vollgas....leider bin ich der limitierende Faktor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (29. April 2013)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> @berkel: Zu schnell fahren und Wanderer erschrecken wird mit 3 Wochen 3-fach Vorn und Umwerfer bestraft.


Oha, gleich die Höchststrafe? 

Aber jetzt mal ohne Quatsch. Mit ein wenig Fahrkönnen und modernen Trailgeräten kann man teils so abartig schnell fahren, dass es abseits angelegter Bikestrecken teilweise nicht mehr akzeptabel ist. Ich bremse bei Wanderern immer mit goßem Abstand auf Schrittempo runter, aber es reicht ja schon wenn jemand erschrocken zur Seite springt wenn man aus der Ferne mit Mach 5 angeflogen kommt (gerade auf verwinkelten Trails).


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. April 2013)

Blubb...


----------



## NoStyle (29. April 2013)

Also ich bremse nicht nur für Biere, sondern natürlich auch für Wanderer oder Reiter! Trotzdem war ich gefühlt tatsächlich schneller unterwegs und musste mich dann selber zügeln - keine 20 mehr, relativ untrainiert und ohne Fahrroutine durch den Winter usw. usw. ... aber es gab Momente da hab ich gedacht ich fliege ...   Die Realität war dann vermutlich eine ganz andere ...


----------



## Dakeyras (29. April 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @ Dakeyras:
> Eventuell wäre meins im Herbst interessant für Dich ...




ähhh, cool.... herbst klingt gut .... sag bitte bescheid, wenns soweit ist!


was kommt denn stattdessem? ein rune?


----------



## Stralov (29. April 2013)

ich darf das hier nichmehr lesen... sonst muss ich weinen und alle im büro fragen sich was los is.


----------



## schaeufele (29. April 2013)

Hallo,
mein erster Beitrag im Forum und dann gleich hier gelandet 
Auf der Suche nach einem neuen entsprechenden Bike habe ich den Thread hier
durchgepflügt. Vorneweg, hat echt Spaß gemacht - tolle Beiträge
und super Klima hier 
Musste mich aber jetzt schleunigst anmelden und zwar aus folgendem Grund:

Warum nur NoStyle  schreibst du ein paar Beiträge vorher

"Eventuell wäre meins im Herbst interessant für Dich ... "

...nach all dem was du hier für dieses Bike geleistet hast?
Lass es mich wissen, ich bin schwer am überlegen, kommt ein neues Design, hast was besseres ausmachen können ????????
29er wohl kaum, oder 

Grüsse
Rainer


----------



## NoStyle (29. April 2013)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> ... was kommt denn stattdessem? ein rune?


Nein, ich bleibe dem Spitfire treu ergeben - "mehr Bike" kann ich nicht ausreizen. Ich ziehe einen Wechsel von M auf L in Erwägung, that´s it. 

@ schaeufele:
Herzlich willkommen hier! Keine Panik - der Grund steht oben drüber.


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. April 2013)

Ui, noch einer der sich traut eine Nummer größer zu nehmen!  Ich find's immer noch gut, allerdings muss man seinen Fahrstil schon anpassen. Beim 301 war der Sprung von M auf L im technischen nicht so sehr zu spüren. Mein Rune ist hingegen schon recht lang. Das kann(!) störend wirken, ist aber mit ein bisserl einer anderen Linienwahl sehr schnell korrigiert und bringt durchaus Vorteile.


----------



## schaeufele (29. April 2013)

Ufffffff, dann waren die 156 Seiten am WE nicht ganz umsonst 
Ich werde dann mal weiter die Parts zusammenstellen - wird mein erster Aufbau und für mich auf jeden Fall spannend....
Bin 1,78 und denke ein M könnte passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (29. April 2013)

Ja, M passt sicher!  aber auch L wäre problemlos möglich...


----------



## schaeufele (29. April 2013)

Das Bike sollte man halt testen können.
Mein Cheetah ist vom Sitz- und Lenkwinkel glaube ich ähnlich und in M funzts ganz gut.
Ausserdem: liabr gloi ond schaffig als groß ond dappig


----------



## NoStyle (29. April 2013)

schaeufele schrieb:


> Ufffffff, dann waren die 156 Seiten am WE nicht ganz umsonst
> Ich werde dann mal weiter die Parts zusammenstellen - wird mein erster Aufbau und für mich auf jeden Fall spannend....
> Bin 1,78 und denke ein M könnte passen.


 Mensch Rainer, Du bist der Hammer! 
Bei 178 cm sollte M aber ganz sicher passen! 
Rune oder Spitfire? Welche Parts planst Du?



GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ui, noch einer der sich traut eine Nummer größer zu nehmen!  Ich find's immer noch gut, allerdings muss man seinen Fahrstil schon anpassen. Beim 301 war der Sprung von M auf L im technischen nicht so sehr zu spüren. Mein Rune ist hingegen schon recht lang. Das kann(!) störend wirken, ist aber mit ein bisserl einer anderen Linienwahl sehr schnell korrigiert und bringt durchaus Vorteile.


Ich bin wie Du mit 180/181 cm immer zwischendrin. M passt also auf jeden Fall und war eine Safe Entscheidung aus alter Gewohnheit, da ich es bis jetzt immer eher bmxig mochte. Ich bin nur nicht mehr "freeridig" unterwegs und habe zum allerersten Mal das Gefühl L könnte 0,51873% besser passen?!? Zur Not dann eben nur mit 0 oder 0,5 Grad Angleset, 30 mm Vorbau und maximal gekürztem Sitzrohr. Dann sollten mögliche Wendigkeitseinbußen sehr klein bleiben. 

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## teatimetom (29. April 2013)

Aus Erfahrung: 
Immer der grössere Rahmen 
Am Banshee Prime mti 1.85 Large superwendig 
Am Pivot Phoenix DH Large...
Ein Hardtail hab ich noch in 20 Zoll Surly Karate Monkey

die kleinen Rahmen... haben mehr Nachteile als Vorteile 

Das prime geht aber erschreckend gut, 
ich bin gestern in Osternohe alles gesprungen damit was ich mit dem grossen Dh Bike auch mache, obwohls nur 130mm FW hat .... macht sehr viel Spass


----------



## warpax (29. April 2013)

Ich hab mit 1,78m auch M und finds absolut passend. Größer find ich schwierig, weil ich das Bike dann vermutlich noch schwerer aufs Hinterrad kriegen würde.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. April 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich bin nur nicht mehr "freeridig" unterwegs und habe zum allerersten Mal das Gefühl L könnte 0,51873% besser passen?!?



Nicht vergessen, dass der Standover auch um knapp 2cm anwächst - take care of the balls....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (29. April 2013)

@teatimetom kann ich so weitergeben, das Prime ist echt brutal. Die 130mm fühlen sich nach deutlich mehr an, ob das jetzt am Hinterbau liegt oder am 29", keine Ahnung. 
Sicher ist nur, das Ding ist so Perfekt!


----------



## NoStyle (29. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen, dass der Standover auch um knapp 2cm anwächst - take care of the balls....


Uahhh, bin doch schon Vadder und 46 - jetzt kommt doch eh nix mehr ... 
BTW: Der Standover beim Spitfire ist massiv und tiefer als beim Wildcard, je nach Einstellung.


----------



## NoStyle (29. April 2013)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Aus Erfahrung:
> Immer der grössere Rahmen
> Am Banshee Prime mti 1.85 Large superwendig
> Am Pivot Phoenix DH Large...
> ...


Ich bin mal so frei und zeig es her, denn genau danach sieht das auch aus - hammer


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. April 2013)

warpax schrieb:


> Ich hab mit 1,78m auch M und finds absolut passend. Größer find ich schwierig, weil ich das Bike dann vermutlich noch schwerer aufs Hinterrad kriegen würde.



Das bestimmt nicht. Der Hinterbau ist beim L ja gleich lang wie beim M. Es ist nur vorn raus länger.


----------



## numinisflo (29. April 2013)

Das Prime in gelb...ich liebe es jetzt schon.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. April 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Das bestimmt nicht. Der Hinterbau ist beim L ja gleich lang wie beim M. Es ist nur vorn raus länger.



Genau deshalb muss man ja kräftiger ziehen...


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Genau deshalb muss man ja kräftiger ziehen...



Hö, da ist wer gut aufgelegt. 
Der Hebel hinten ist gleich lang. Also die Drehbewegung über die Pedalachse beeinflusst das jetzt nicht wirklich. Wheelie fahren geht damit zB sicher nicht schlechter.... 

Das Oberrohr ist gerade einmal 25mm länger als beim M. Das hat mein Vorbau dafür weniger.


----------



## warpax (29. April 2013)

Je länger vorne alles ist, umso gestreckter sitze ich, also kann ich auch umso schwieriger den Hebel zum Hochziehen ansetzen 

Was die OR-Länge angeht: zum einen fahr ich jetzt schon nur einen 50mm Vorbau, zum anderen würde mich eher interessieren, wie der Reach sich verändert.


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. April 2013)

Meine Situation:
Ein 30er Vorbau wäre mir zu wenig, für das M. 50-60mm wären da besser. Dadurch ändert sich an der Sitzposition bei Änderung des Vorbaus und anderer Rahmengröße für mich erst einmal nix, was die Sitzposition angeht. Reach... Der berücksichtigt halt nur das Rahmendreieck, also ist das ein sehr schlechter Vergleich. Außerdem wird der Sitzwinkel bei dem Maß ein bisserl zu sehr ignoriert, wenn es um's Bergauffahren geht. 

Ich rate sicher nicht jedem zur größeren Größe, das wäre absoluter Blödsinn. Ich weiß nur, dass ich jahrelang Angst vor bösen riesigen unwendigen Rahmen hatte, bis ich durch Zufall mit dem gleichen Bike eine Nr größer gefahren bin und sofort gewechselt habe. Es gibt eben auch ein paar echt gute Vorteile... Weniger wendig oder "nicht aufs Hinterrad bringen" sind Unwahrheiten, die ich auch immer befürchtet habe. Mehr Laufruhe bedeutet nicht "weniger wendig". Weniger nervös vielleicht.


----------



## warpax (29. April 2013)

Jep, 50mm finde ich bei meiner Größe auch ideal. Reach hatte ich deswegen angeführt, weil es mir beim Hochziehen darauf ankommt, wie kurz der Weg ist, um meine Arme an den Körper zu ziehen (ist das einigermaßen verständlich formuliert?). Je kürzer, umso schneller. Wenn ich das Konzept von Reach richtig verstanden habe, geht es ja dabei genau darum: wie lang müssen die Arme sein, um an den Lenker zu kommen bzw. umgekehrt: welchen Weg müssen sie zurücklegen, um den Lenker zum Körper zu ziehen.

Ob ein größerer Rahmen nun besser wäre, kann ich gar nicht beurteilen, da ich nie drauf saß, geschweige denn einen A-B-Vergleich gemacht hätte. Ich kann nur sagen, dass mir bei 1,78m der M-Rahmen mit 50mm Vorbau perfekt taugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. April 2013)

warpax schrieb:


> Jep, 50mm finde ich bei meiner Größe auch ideal. Reach hatte ich deswegen angeführt, weil es mir beim Hochziehen darauf ankommt, wie kurz der Weg ist, um meine Arme an den Körper zu ziehen (ist das einigermaßen verständlich formuliert?). Je kürzer, umso schneller. Wenn ich das Konzept von Reach richtig verstanden habe, geht es ja dabei genau darum: wie lang müssen die Arme sein, um an den Lenker zu kommen bzw. umgekehrt: welchen Weg müssen sie zurücklegen, um den Lenker zum Körper zu ziehen.
> 
> Ob ein größerer Rahmen nun besser wäre, kann ich gar nicht beurteilen, da ich nie drauf saß, geschweige denn einen A-B-Vergleich gemacht hätte. Ich kann nur sagen, dass mir bei 1,78m der M-Rahmen mit 50mm Vorbau perfekt taugt



Meines Erachtens ist der REACH vor allem maßgeblich beim stehend fahren, da ja vom Tretlager senkrecht nach oben und dann im rechten Winkel zum Steuerrohr gemessen wird. Im Sitzen wird der Sitzwinkel bereits relevant. Dem Reach ist der Sitzwinkel wurscht. Ich hab beim aktuellen Bike 1,5cm weniger REACH und das merke ich doch deutlich, weil man weiter über dem Vorderrad hängt. Aber hab mich auch recht schnell daran gewöhnt.


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2013)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ich bin gestern in Osternohe alles gesprungen damit was ich mit dem grossen Dh Bike auch mache, obwohls nur 130mm FW hat .... macht sehr viel Spass



Du Wuidsau !


----------



## teatimetom (29. April 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Du Wuidsau !



wobei man dazu aber sagen muss das ich den grossen Drop ned mache ... sowas trau ich mich ned 

Danke fürs Foto @NoStyle


----------



## warpax (29. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens ist der REACH vor allem maßgeblich beim stehend fahren, da ja vom Tretlager senkrecht nach oben und dann im rechten Winkel zum Steuerrohr gemessen wird. Im Sitzen wird der Sitzwinkel bereits relevant. Dem Reach ist der Sitzwinkel wurscht. Ich hab beim aktuellen Bike 1,5cm weniger REACH und das merke ich doch deutlich, weil man weiter über dem Vorderrad hängt. Aber hab mich auch recht schnell daran gewöhnt.



Hast Recht, hab zwei Dinge durcheinander geworfen, bzw. unsauber getrennt. Wenn ich den Lenker hochziehe, muss ich erstmal einen umso größeren Teil meines eigenen Körpergewichts zusätzlich ziehen, je weiter ich nach vorne gelehnt (im Stehen) bzw gestreckt (im Sitzen) bin, weil der Lenker weiter weg ist.

Aber irgendwie hab ich durch mein Halbwissen vom eigentlichen Thema abgelenkt. Wenn ich es also immer noch nicht kapiert habe, gerne per pn, ansonsten weiter mit Banshee Bikes


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. April 2013)

Nö, ich stimme zu, je länger das Ding, umso schwieriger lässt es sich hochziehen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. April 2013)

Theorie und Praxis sind oft zwei Paar Schuhe, wie ich gemerkt habe. 

Ich werde schauen, dass ich das M-Rune vom Third Eye bald einmal ein bisserl ausgiebiger fahren kann, als nur ein paar Minuten. Dann können wir beide euch unsere subjektiven Eindrücke schildern, wie es mir mit seinem M und ihm mit meinem L geht (ich L mit 30er Vorbau, er M mit 50mm, soweit ich weiß).  Seines ist halt mehr mindestns einen halben Kilo leichter.


----------



## Dakeyras (30. April 2013)

theoretisch besteht zwischen theorie und praxis kein unterschied; praktisch schon...


----------



## NoStyle (30. April 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich rate sicher nicht jedem zur größeren Größe, das wäre absoluter Blödsinn. Ich weiß nur, dass ich jahrelang Angst vor bösen riesigen unwendigen Rahmen hatte, bis ich durch Zufall mit dem gleichen Bike eine Nr größer gefahren bin und sofort gewechselt habe. Es gibt eben auch ein paar echt gute Vorteile... Weniger wendig oder "nicht aufs Hinterrad bringen" sind Unwahrheiten, die ich auch immer befürchtet habe. Mehr Laufruhe bedeutet nicht "weniger wendig". Weniger nervös vielleicht.


Das ging mir original genauso - hatte immer "Angst" vor zu großen Rahmen.  

Interessanter Weise lag das vermutlich an den damaligen Geometrien - weit über dem Hinterrad und eher gestreckt empfand ich immer als ziemlich unkomfortabel und unkontrolliert. Heute ist der gesamte Körperschwerpunkt mehr vorverlagert, zentriert, mit mehr Kontrolle über das Vorderrad. Längere Oberrohre und Radstände kann man heute mit sehr kurzen Vorbauten fahren - die bringen dann das direkte, kontrollierte Fahrgefühl wieder zurück, selbst bei recht flachen Lenkwinkeln.

Ich habe übrigens per Zufall gestern jemanden zum Rahmentausch gefunden. Wenn alles klappt bin ich ab Sonntag auf einem L-Rahmen unterwegs.
Kann jemand leichte 30 bis 40 mm Vorbauten empfehlen? Oder hat einen zum Verkauf?


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. April 2013)

Da bin ich sehr gespannt, was du sagst! Hoffentlich ist der Aufbau halbwegs ähnlich. 

Wegen Vorbau:
Ich bin da den sau teuren Syntace Sachen treu. Da wird nix locker, das Zeugs hält und fertig. So oft kauft man sich solche Teile ja ohnehin nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. April 2013)

Kann hier jemand was zu Unterschieden zwischen dem Rune V2 und dem Spitfire V2 sagen?
Hatte mir nen Rune bestellt, aber aufgrund der Lieferschwierigkeiten müsste ich bis August warten und dann gibts auch kein neongelb mehr
Also hab ich den letzten Spitfire V2 genommen (leider mit Fox, hätte lieber einen CCDB gehabt).
Hba nur gehört, dass es bisschen besser bergauf gehen soll und die 140mm am Heck sollen sich nach mehr anfühlen...
Hat jemand mal beide unterm Arsch gehabt?


----------



## iceis (30. April 2013)

"Spank - Spike Stem 2009" 35mm 150g sehr zu empfehlen bei sehr kurzen Gabelschaft
aber ich glaub den bekommt man nicht mehr so leicht her.
mit dem neueren (2 Schrauben-Klemmung) haben einige im Gegensatz zum alten (1 Schrauben-Klemmung) probleme mit der Klemmung....hab letztens erst in irgendnem thread von Problemen der Klemmung gelesen...bei manchen lässt sich der Vorbau nicht wie gewünscht an den Gabelschaft klemmen, also er verdreht sich leicht auch wenn man den stark festzieht....ist natürlich nicht bei allen der Fall...aber anscheinend sind die Toleranzen bei dem vorbau ein bisschen zu groß


----------



## iceis (30. April 2013)

achso  ich sehe gerade es gibt diesen Easton Havoc mit 35mm Länge und 31,8 Lenkerklemmung...mit 35mm Lenkerklemmung ist der kürzeste 50mm Lang.


----------



## NoStyle (30. April 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Da bin ich sehr gespannt, was du sagst! Hoffentlich ist der Aufbau halbwegs ähnlich.
> 
> Wegen Vorbau:
> Ich bin da den sau teuren Syntace Sachen treu. Da wird nix locker, das Zeugs hält und fertig. So oft kauft man sich solche Teile ja ohnehin nicht.


Aufbau und Farbe bleibt identisch, es ändert sich tatsächlich nur die Rahmengröße. Ok, später halt andere KeFü und (eventuell) Vorbau.
Welchen Syntace hast Du? Megaforce2?



iceis schrieb:


> "Spank - Spike Stem 2009" 35mm 150g sehr zu empfehlen bei sehr kurzen Gabelschaft
> aber ich glaub den bekommt man nicht mehr so leicht her ...


Danke! Den schau ich mir auch mal an.


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. April 2013)

Ja, ist ein Megaforce2. Billig ist halt leider was anderes....


----------



## NoStyle (30. April 2013)

Danke. Naja, selbst "frischmachen" an ner Raststätte kostet inzwischen 70 Cent ...
Ich hoffe ja wirklich es ist die richtige Entscheidung?!? Wenn dann noch diese "Kleinigkeiten" geschafft sind ist auch wirklich gut für dieses Jahr. Dann möchte ich über Technik-Gedöns nicht mehr nachdenken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (30. April 2013)

Megaforce2  kompakter und leichter geht es wohl wirklich kaum mehr...geiles teil!
soll dieses *"6° (mit FlipFlop)"* bedeuten das man den umgedreht montieren kann? also auf dem Kopf damit so zu sagen die Steigung ein Gefälle wird?^^


----------



## Schreiner (30. April 2013)

ja geht beids. zu montieren.

Ich bin ja auch ein ewig M Fahrer und Martin hat mich quasi dazu gebracht endlich mal ein L zu nehmen.
Bin 183 und muss sagen ich fühlte mich vom  ersten Meter an wohl auf dem rad. Würde kein M mehr nehmen jetzt.


----------



## san_andreas (30. April 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> "Spank - Spike Stem 2009" 35mm 150g sehr zu empfehlen bei sehr kurzen Gabelschaft
> aber ich glaub den bekommt man nicht mehr so leicht her.



Spank ist keine Option für ein schönes Rad und dieses Ding mit einer Schraube schon gar nicht.

Den normalen Easton Havoc gibt es in 35mm Länge. Oder den Straitline.


----------



## iceis (30. April 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Spank ist keine Option für ein schönes Rad und dieses Ding mit einer Schraube schon gar nicht.



was soll man zu so einer Aussage noch sagen^^
ich teile dir mit das ich grade sehr schmunzeln muss


----------



## san_andreas (30. April 2013)

Sorry, aber an NoStyles schönem Rad wäre das das letzte mit diesen häßlichen Graphics, mal ganz abgesehen von dieser Klemmung.


----------



## trailterror (30. April 2013)

Mein megaforce 2 lockerte sich anfangs ständig.... Meine number haben auch spiel
Syntace teile sind gut, aber auch nicht besser als viele andere. Im vergleich aber viel teurer!


----------



## Cam-man (30. April 2013)

ein kollege hatte den spike, letzter schrottvorbau der mir je untergekommen ist 
hat danach zu einem hussefelt gewechselt...
der hat absolut nicht gehalten.
hab den easton in 50mm, ist ein super teil
sehr schöne optik und verarbeitung, alles perfekt ausgeführt!
von vorne ist ein thomson minimal schöner aber sonst... bei mir würde der in 35mm drankommen.


----------



## JoshBender85 (30. April 2013)

Ich fahre nen 2012er Spank Spike in blau...kann mich null beschweren bisher. Zumal der Vorbau fÃ¼r seine 50â¬ sehr gut verarbeitet ist und Ã¼berhaupt nicht hÃ¤sslich ist, aber das ist Gott sei Dank Ansichtssache. Habe den Vorbau mit 9 Nm angezogen und bis jetzt kann ich Ã¼berhaupt nicht meckern. Edles Teil.
Straitline habe ich auch zwei und die sind natÃ¼rlich ne Klasse fÃ¼r sich in punkto Verarbeitung, aber natÃ¼rlich auch im Preis Ride on.


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. April 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mein megaforce 2 lockerte sich anfangs ständig.... Meine number haben auch spiel
> Syntace teile sind gut, aber auch nicht besser als viele andere. Im vergleich aber viel teurer!



*g* das ist natürlich blöd. 

Ja, die Pedale...da hört man nichts richtig Gutes. Bei den anderen Teilen bin ich bis jetzt nie enttäuscht worden.

   @NoStyle
Nicht dass ich dann schuld bin, wenn dir der Rahmen nicht gefällt....!!!  
 @Schreiner
schön zu hören! Morgen wird bei mir wieder gebiked -> Feiertag in AT!


----------



## NoStyle (30. April 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ... Nicht dass ich dann schuld bin, wenn dir der Rahmen nicht gefällt....!!!


Nein keine Sorge!  
Das ist jetzt ein gewisses Risiko, aber:
- Ich kann mit 0 oder 0,5 Grad Angleset den Radstand in Zaum halten. Der jetzige ist von 1155 mit 1 Grad Angleset auf ca.1170 gewachsen.
- Ich kann mit kürzerem Vorbau die Cockpitlänge korrigieren. Wichtiger wäre mir da die maximale Sattelabsenkung, da ich etwas mehr über dem Tretlager sein dürfte. Das Sitzrohr ist ca. 2 cm kürzbar auf 45 cm vs. 43 cm jetzt.
- Es kostet mich eine Tankladung Sprit, anstatt gegen Jahresende den Rahmen mit dicken Einbußen zu verkaufen und wieder neu zu investieren. Wenn L dann doch den Tacken zu groß sein sollte habe ich diese Option dann immernoch. Wie vermutlich die meisten habe ich kein unbegrenztes Budget, so werden schlicht neuwertige Rahmen getauscht und zwei Leutz haben die vermeintlich passendere Rahmengröße. 




san_andreas schrieb:


> Sorry, aber an NoStyles schönem Rad wäre das das letzte mit diesen häßlichen Graphics, mal ganz abgesehen von dieser Klemmung.


Danke für das Kompliment, mein lieber Freund! 
Wie gesagt, ob überhaupt ein neuer, kürzerer Vorbau nötig ist entscheidet sich dann ...




Schreiner schrieb:


> ... Ich bin ja auch ein ewig M Fahrer und Martin hat mich quasi dazu gebracht endlich mal ein L zu nehmen.
> Bin 183 und muss sagen ich fühlte mich vom  ersten Meter an wohl auf dem rad. Würde kein M mehr nehmen jetzt.


Ich hoffe es ist bei mir auch so. Manchmal schon doof mit der perfekten Rahmengröße, aber das wird schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (30. April 2013)

Wie neu ist denn das tauschobjekt?


----------



## NoStyle (30. April 2013)

Kam wohl mit der letzten Lieferung (April?), 2x gefahren und festgestellt: Zu groß. Meiner wird seit Februar gefahren, also beide neuwertig. Ich fahre hin, dafür können wir vor Ort alles tauschen und vormontieren, sodass ich mir weitere Werkstatt-Kosten spare. Ich denke das ist alles wirklich mehr als fair, sehr netter Kontakt, das passt schon!


----------



## beg3Bein (30. April 2013)

Habe meinen Antrieb jetzt folgendermaßen erneuert:

X9 Type 2 Schaltwerk
11-36 Kassette
XO Kurbel
X7 Trigger
MRP Bling Ring 32T

Support und Teile kamen mal wieder von http://www.mountainlove.de
Ist ein guter Kumpel und macht einfach einen überragenden Job. Kann ich für Anliegen zu Banshee oder Radteilen allgemein bestens empfehlen.







Reverb wird gerade repariert


----------



## NoStyle (30. April 2013)

Tolles Spitfire!

Und Danke allen für die Vorbau-Tipps!


----------



## san_andreas (30. April 2013)

@NoStyle: ich kann längeren Rahmen plus kürzeren Vorbau nur empfehlen, wenn er einem paßt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. April 2013)

Hatte zwischendrin einen Megaforce2 mit 80mm ausprobiert und dann wieder verkauft. Ich fand den sonst richtig gut...


----------



## iceis (30. April 2013)

ob nun ein Spank Spike oder Megaforce2 oder sonstwas schöner ist, sollte immer noch NoStyle selbst für sich entscheiden...ich hab lediglich einen Tip geben wollen und ich habe mit dem SpankSpike Stem 2009 keinerlei probleme...und wenn man etwas sucht, womit keiner ein Problem hat dann hat man eh ein Problem^^

Der SpankSpike ist halt der Vorbau mit geringster Klemmhöhe...da funktionert die ganze Sache halt auch nur mit einer "Einschrauben-Klemmung"

ausserdem finde ich das es genügend Vorbauten gibt, dagegen ist der SpankSpike2009 ein Kunstobjekt...auch wenn der sicher nicht ganz oben auf meiner Liste steht.


----------



## Lateralus87 (30. April 2013)

Super Vorbau ist auch der RF Diabolus 2  Totaer Klotz, aber schon cooles Ding.
Baut auch flacher als z.B. ein Easton.


----------



## Stralov (30. April 2013)

bei mir kommt der funn funnduro dran. baut recht flach, da ich bei der vorhandenen gabel einen begrenzten gabelschaft hab und is dazu noch recht leicht und nicht so teuer wie ein megaforce. http://www.i-mtb.com/test-stem-length/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (1. Mai 2013)

also der diabolus ist mal so richtig hÃ¤sslich, aber sowa sist ja bekanntlich geschmackssache 

der Funnduro ist ja echt der Hit. sieht verdammt gut aus, ist gÃ¼nstig und leicht. 

EA Havoc ist einfach mal geil.

Sehr gut gefÃ¤llt mir auch der Dartmoor Funky Stem. Hatte ich auch schon mal, war mir nur leider etwas zu kurz fÃ¼r mein Rad. Ist eben etwas massiver und nicht ganz so leicht. Zur Zeit schwirrt noch einer im Bikemarkt rum: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/161750-dartmoor-funky-vorbau-mattschwarz-1-1-8-zoll-uvp-69-90

Der alte Spank Spike ist nicht mein fall, aber der aktuelle sieht ganz schick aus. hab mit spank teilen bis jetzt auch gute erfahrungen gemacht.

Von Reverse Components gabs in 40mm noch den "Base". schickes teil, preislich attraktiv und auch recht leicht, aber leider zZ etwas probleme mit der VerfÃ¼gbarkeit. (ev. einfach mal bei denen (solid bikes) anrufen. sehr netter kontakt).

EDIT sagt: den Megaforce 2 gibts ab und zu recht gÃ¼nstig in der Cube Edition. hatte meinen fÃ¼r 39â¬ bekommen.  unterschied zur normalen ausfÃ¼hrung sind die schrauben (kein titan!) und das cube logo. wen das nicht stÃ¶rt...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. Mai 2013)

Genau so eine CUBE Edition hatte ich vom Bike Discount. Das CUBE Logo fällt nicht weiter auf.


----------



## Lateralus87 (1. Mai 2013)

Ups, vergessen Diabolus D2, nicht den ersten.


----------



## Dakeyras (1. Mai 2013)

Lateralus87 schrieb:


> Ups, vergessen Diabolus D2, nicht den ersten.



oops, hatte an den ersten gedacht, der ist potthässlich.

der D2 sieht besser aus, finde ich aber für ein AM/Trailbike etwas übertrieben. leicht ist auch anders. der hat ja fette 250g


----------



## Lateralus87 (1. Mai 2013)

Ja, massiv ist er. An meinem Altitude sieht er nicht schlecht aus. Brauchte damals einen mit 50mm und 10° rise, der ist gerade günstig hergegangen.
Und ja, der erste ist wirklich pott hässlich


----------



## Stralov (1. Mai 2013)

Die FUNN Teile gefallen mir echt gut. Und wenn man die in den Händen hält machen die echt nen super Eindruck. Fühlen sich wertig an.
Bei mir kommen Pedale, Vorbau und Lenker von denen ans Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (1. Mai 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @NoStyle: ich kann längeren Rahmen plus kürzeren Vorbau nur empfehlen, wenn er einem paßt.


Ja danke, sehe ich auch so. 

Habe gestern nochmal etwas "Desktop-Mountainbiking" betrieben, d.h. vermessen, neue mögliche Werte eruiert, Sattelpositionen verändert, Vorbauten getauscht, dazwischen immer wieder Sitzproben ... 
Wir reden hier von 2,5 cm längerem Reach und effektive Oberrohrlänge. Das mag auf dem Papier viel klingen, fühlt sich in der Praxis aufgesessen aber irgendwie weniger an. Etwas gestreckter, das war´s. _Sollte_ ein neuer Vorbau nötig sein wären 30 mm vielleicht schon zuviel, eher 40 mm, sonst habe ich ja den Effekt einer leicht gestreckteren Sitzposition nicht wirklich. Für 5 mm mehr brauche ich diesen Aufwand nicht.
Das Oberrohr kommt knapp 2 cm höher. Ziemlich egal, da die Spitfire super tief bauen - da ist genügend Platz. Das Sitzrohr werde ich kürzen und erstmal den 0,5 Grad Angleset verbauen, dann ist der Radstand bei ca. 118,2 cm und 66 Grad Lenkwinkel sollten flach genug sein. Ist ja ein Trailbike und kein Downhiller ... 

Alles wird gut


----------



## trailterror (1. Mai 2013)

Ganz ehrlich....ich würd erstmal ein 60mm vorbau an deinem aktuellen M rahmen probieren. Irgendwie hört sich dein neues vorhaben auch nach kompromissen an....und der enorme aufwand....

Wenn du im endeffekt natürlich glücklicher bist und es passender sein sollte, dann ists natürlich gerechtfertigt....


----------



## Cam-man (1. Mai 2013)

ich würd tauschen, aber nicht das sattelrohr kürzen.
das spitfire ist so tief das man doch eh nie seinen sattel komplett runter lässt...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. Mai 2013)

Ich versteh das auch nicht so richtig. Es klang eigentlich nach Begeisterung für das neue Bike?! Immerhin hat das M-Spitfire 2cm mehr Reach als das WC. Sollte eigentlich perfekt passen.
Würde unbedingt eine *ausführliche* Runde empfehlen bevor ich tausche. Ein L-Spitfire hat fast 4,5cm mehr Reach als das WC. Das klingt schon viel...
Ich persönlich würde das Ding erst mal noch ein paar Wochen fahren bevor ich auf Verdacht wechsle. Ich z.B. bin jetzt sogar KÜRZER als beim WC und gewöhne mich auch gerade dran.


----------



## Cam-man (1. Mai 2013)

ich würds erstmal gar nicht mit dem wildcard vergleichen, damit hab ich dann auch schnell aufgehört


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. Mai 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> ich würds erstmal gar nicht mit dem wildcard vergleichen, damit hab ich dann auch schnell aufgehört



Womit soll man sonst vergleichen wenn nicht mit dem Vorgängerbike, das man am besten kennt?

Eine Empfehlung auszusprechen ist im Prinzip eh müßig....jeder hat ein anderes "Popo-Meter"...


----------



## Mr.A (2. Mai 2013)

ich kann's gut verstehen , das er tauschen will. Bei 1,85 würd ich auch keinen M Rahmen wollen. Ich hab bei 1,71 ein M Spitfire , und das ist definitiv nicht zu lang.


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Mai 2013)

@NoStyle
184 bist du, oder? Da habe ich absolut keine Bedenken, dass du auch nur irgendetwas Negatives am L Rahmen auszusetzen haben wirst. 
Das größte "Aha!" Erlebnis war für mich der Wechsel nach einer Testfahrt von L auf M zurück. Gleicher Trail und ich war plötzlich deutlich(!!) langsamer. Gefahren bin ich einen recht schnellen Weg, der sich flach-parallel an den eher steilen Hang anschmiegt. Der Weg ist sehr schmal. Lenkt man auf einer der langen Geraden etwas nach Links, verlässt man den Weg und fällt *g* Mit dem M Rahmen fühlte sich das plötzlich richtig beschissen an. Zu nervös, zu wenig spurtreu. Das Gute war, dass am Ende des Trails drei sehr blöde enge Stellen kommen (steile Serpentinen mit Stufen drin). Die bin ich mit dem für mich damals komplett neuen L Rahmen auf Anhieb durchgefahren (was mir an der Stelle nicht immer gelingt). Somit war für mich eindeutig klar, was mir besser passt.


----------



## NoStyle (2. Mai 2013)

Aaaaalso: 
Ich bin, selbstgemessen so gut wie möglich, 180/181 cm groß mit 84/85 cm Schrittlänge. M passt sehr gut, ist sitzend ganz leicht länger als das Wildcard. WC = 587 mm OR, Spitty 590 OR. Das Ganze mit 50 mm Thomson-Vorbau. Der Vergleich Wildcard/Spitfire hinkt aber, da man auf dem Spitty etwas mehr über dem Tretlager sitzt, das ganze Bike zwar länger ist, ohne aber an Wendigkeit Einbußen zu haben. Mit geht es weniger um den Reach, der ändert sich doch ständig wenn man stehend rauf oder runter fährt, um das Gelände und den Schwerpunkt auszugleichen. Mir geht es hauptsächlich um eine leicht gestrecktere Sitzposition. Ich möchte mit dem Bike alles mögliche fahren, da wäre das noch etwas komfortabler. Einen längeren Vorbau als 50 mm (ist ja schon kurz!) fahre ich auf gar keinen Fall! Da wird die Lenkung viel zu träge und indirekt!

Again: Das Bike in der Größe ist sehr gut, anders als das Wildcard, aber vom Charakter ebenso verspielt. In Anbetracht der Tatsache eines vielfältigeren Einsatzgebietes und One-Bike-for-All glaube ich kaum, dass ein 2,5 cm längeres Oberrohr der Breaker statt Maker ist. Ich sollte auch selbst mal alte Gewohnheiten überdenken, war ich früher eher bergab und sprunglastiger unterwegs - dem kommen kompaktere Rahmen entgegen. Jetzt bin ich Tourenfahrer, da ist die Sitzposition deutlich wichtiger.

Das Kürzen des Sattelrohres ist mir persönlich wichtig für maximale Sattelversenkbarkeit. Ich feilsche normalerweise nicht um 0,X Grad oder +/- x Millimeter, aber bei den Sitzrohren bin ich eigen. Wenn es steil oder technisch wird muss der Sattel aus dem Weg - vorallem wegen der deutlich zentrierten Position, auch bei M.

Als Beispiel sei Mr.A genannt, oder Bernhard, der mit 173/174 cm ein M Spitty mit 60er Vorbau fährt.


----------



## Dakeyras (2. Mai 2013)

die anschaffung steht zwar in weiter ferne (wenn überhaupt) aber wenn  ich das so lese, kommt für mich auch eher L als M in Frage. 

179cm,  schrittlänge ca 84. längere vorbauten als 40-50 wollte ich auch nicht  fahren. hmm... naja, ich werd das mal verfolgen, was du dann zum  L-Rahmen zu schreiben hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (2. Mai 2013)

Dakeyras, geht es bei Dir um Rune oder Spitfire? 
Wobei - ist eigentlich fast egal, da das Spitfire zum Rune bezüglich Oberrohr 5 mm länger ist, dafür 1 Grad steileren Lenkwinkel hat. M mit 50 mm Vorbau passt ganz sicher. L mit 30 oder 40 mm Vorbau sicher auch. 
Wie immer persönlicher Geschmack - der eine mag es insgesamt kompakter (wie mein Tauschpartner, der übrigens größer ist als ich!), der andere leicht geräumiger - ich komme mit beidem klar.

Kalkhoffpink hatte damals eine Testfahrt mit meinem Wildcard, ich auf Seinem Giant Reign in L, mit 70er/80er Vorbau - und das ging bis auf die Rahmenhöhe. Habe auch mal auf Seinem L Wildcard gesessen, mit 70er Vorbau - ging auch, ausser der persönlichen Vorliebe für max. 50er Vorbauten. Ich bin auch früher mit eigentlich zu kleinen Size S DH-Bikes in Todtnau oder Wildbad gefahren - ging auch, da brauche ich keine ewig lange Umgewöhnung. Eine Tour und dann weiss ich ob kürzerer Vorbau oder nicht ...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. Mai 2013)

Das ganze hin und her, ob L oder doch M, welche Farbe und ob Rune oder Spitfire und dann noch die Frage nach dem Dämpfer. Habe ich alles hinter mir! Habe im Januar ein Banshee Rune in neongelb mit CCDB bestellt...wegen den Lieferschwierigkeiten ist es dann aber der allerletze Spitfire Rahmen in raw mit Fox Dämpfer geworden, sonst hätte ich bis August warten müssen. Also Banshee hat mir alle Entsscheidungen abgenommen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. Mai 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Das ganze hin und her, ob L oder doch M, welche Farbe und ob Rune oder Spitfire und dann noch die Frage nach dem Dämpfer. Habe ich alles hinter mir! Habe im Januar ein Banshee Rune in neongelb mit CCDB bestellt...wegen den Lieferschwierigkeiten ist es dann aber der allerletze Spitfire Rahmen in raw mit Fox Dämpfer geworden, sonst hätte ich bis August warten müssen. Also Banshee hat mir alle Entsscheidungen abgenommen




Also die Entscheidung zwischen M und L kann ich ja nachvollziehen, stand bei meinem Bike zwischen L und XL. Aber mal eben so vom RUNE aufs Spitfire wechseln will mir nicht einleuchten. Sind ja schon leicht unterschiedliche Bikes. Ich hätte auch nicht mal einfach so vom AM aufs AC gewechselt, nur weil das eine nicht schnell genug lieferbar ist...?! Man entscheidet sich ja aufgrund des geplanten Einsatzbereichs für ein Bike und da kann die ("kleinere"/leichtere) Alternative schlicht suboptimal sein....


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. Mai 2013)

Naja ich habe nen Rune im Januar bestellt, damit ich diese Saison ein Enduro habe, da ich mein anderes verkauft hab. Dann hatte ich jetzt die Wahl bis August warten und ein Rune nehmen oder jetzt sofort ein Spitfire, welches mit einer 160er Gabel aber auch so der große Unterschied ist. Hat am Heck weniger Federweg, minimal andere Geo...geht halt n bisschen besser bergauf, auch wenn einem dann bergab die 20mm am Heck fehlen und der 1° andere Lenkwinkel.

War aber meine erste Alternative, anstatt ein Yeti, Transition oder so zu nehmen!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. Mai 2013)

Das Spitfire ist vermutlich robust genug für ein leichtes Enduro....


----------



## NoStyle (2. Mai 2013)

Kommt vielleicht darauf an mit welchen Kompromissen man zur nächstbesten Alternative leben kann?!? Wenn nils.lohbarbek ansonsten bis August komplett bikefrei sein würde, käme ich an Seiner Stelle eventuell auch ins Grübeln ...
Bis auf die fehlenden 20 mm FW im Heck kann man mit -1 Grad Angleset dem Ding schon sehr ordentlich Beine machen!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. Mai 2013)

A propos Touren...die letzten 10 Touren die ich gemacht habe in Altenberg, Solingen, Overath oder um Forsbach herum lagen alle zwischen 25km und 30km und zwischen 800 und 1000HM und hatten recht wenig "Tourencharakter". Hatte ja auch kurz mit der Länge meines Bikes gehadert, aber im Grunde läuft es gut und ich nehm mir die Saison noch mal in Ruhe Zeit zum ausprobieren. Viel anders werden die Trails zu 90% nicht werden....


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. Mai 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Kommt vielleicht darauf an mit welchen Kompromissen man zur nächstbesten Alternative leben kann?!? Wenn nils.lohbarbek ansonsten bis August komplett bikefrei sein würde, käme ich an Seiner Stelle eventuell auch ins Grübeln ...
> Bis auf die fehlenden 20 mm FW im Heck kann man mit -1 Grad Angleset dem Ding schon sehr ordentlich Beine machen!



Genau, werde aber erstmal ohne Angleset fahren! Und zu Not kommt im August ein Rune und das wieder weg...


----------



## NoStyle (2. Mai 2013)

Ich weiss garnicht mehr genau was "Tourencharakter" tatsächlich ist? Oder "Tourer"? Ich bezeichne mich so, andere nennen es von mir aus "Enduro". Früher hieß das "Freeride"!? Kommt das im Zweifel nicht alles auf das selbe raus ... ?
Man muss irgendwo hochfahren um irgendwo runter zu fahren. Auf dem Weg nach Oben und Unten gibt es dann die unterschiedlichsten Herausforderungen. Der eine bevorzugt dafür Kaliber 12, mir reichen 8, andere kommen mittendrin prima klar ...

@ nils.lohbarbek:
Wann kommt Dein Spitfire denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. Mai 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @_NoStyle_
> 184 bist du, oder? Da habe ich absolut keine Bedenken, dass du auch nur irgendetwas Negatives am L Rahmen auszusetzen haben wirst.
> Das größte "Aha!" Erlebnis war für mich der Wechsel nach einer Testfahrt von L auf M zurück. Gleicher Trail und ich war plötzlich deutlich(!!) langsamer. Gefahren bin ich einen recht schnellen Weg, der sich flach-parallel an den eher steilen Hang anschmiegt. Der Weg ist sehr schmal. Lenkt man auf einer der langen Geraden etwas nach Links, verlässt man den Weg und fällt *g* Mit dem M Rahmen fühlte sich das plötzlich richtig beschissen an. Zu nervös, zu wenig spurtreu. Das Gute war, dass am Ende des Trails drei sehr blöde enge Stellen kommen (steile Serpentinen mit Stufen drin). Die bin ich mit dem für mich damals komplett neuen L Rahmen auf Anhieb durchgefahren (was mir an der Stelle nicht immer gelingt). Somit war für mich eindeutig klar, was mir besser passt.



Müsste nicht nach der Theorie JEDER ein L-Bike fahren? Oder macht es ein Bike nervöser wenn ein 180cm oder ein 185cm Mensch bei der Abfahrt drauf steht (nicht mal sitzt)....???


----------



## Dakeyras (2. Mai 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Dakeyras, geht es bei Dir um Rune oder Spitfire?
> Wobei - ist eigentlich fast egal, da das Spitfire zum Rune bezüglich Oberrohr 5 mm länger ist, dafür 1 Grad steileren Lenkwinkel hat. M mit 50 mm Vorbau passt ganz sicher. L mit 30 oder 40 mm Vorbau sicher auch.
> Wie immer persönlicher Geschmack - der eine mag es insgesamt kompakter (wie mein Tauschpartner, der übrigens größer ist als ich!), der andere leicht geräumiger - ich komme mit beidem klar.
> 
> Kalkhoffpink hatte damals eine Testfahrt mit meinem Wildcard, ich auf Seinem Giant Reign in L, mit 70er/80er Vorbau - und das ging bis auf die Rahmenhöhe. Habe auch mal auf Seinem L Wildcard gesessen, mit 70er Vorbau - ging auch, ausser der persönlichen Vorliebe für max. 50er Vorbauten. Ich bin auch früher mit eigentlich zu kleinen Size S DH-Bikes in Todtnau oder Wildbad gefahren - ging auch, da brauche ich keine ewig lange Umgewöhnung. Eine Tour und dann weiss ich ob kürzerer Vorbau oder nicht ...



hab das spitty im auge.

zur zeit fahr ich ein solid blade von 2009 und das hat ein wahnsinnig kurzes oberrohr und ich sitze wahnsinnig aufrecht. bergab mach das teil wahnsinnig spass, aber ich häte es lieber etwas gesreckter...


naja, bis ich soviel geld über habe geht noch etwas zeit ins land...


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Mai 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Müsste nicht nach der Theorie JEDER ein L-Bike fahren? Oder macht es ein Bike nervöser wenn ein 180cm oder ein 185cm Mensch bei der Abfahrt drauf steht (nicht mal sitzt)....???



Schau, ich schreibe ja nur wie 's mir gegangen ist. 

Dass deine Schlussfolgerung nicht das aussagt, was ich gemeint habe weißt du doch selbst... Es bringt nix das zu zerpflücken. Es weiß doch eh jeder selbst am Besten was einem gut tut.  

Ich hätte ohne den Test (der zufällig passiert ist, weil ich dem L Fahrer fast schon einen Fehlkauf unterstellen wollte) selbst niemals daran gedacht den größeren Rahmen fahren zu wollen.... Jetzt weiß ich, was mir mehr taugt. Es kann aber gut sein, dass mir das Rune in M genauso taugt. Passen tun sicher beide. Ich mag den langen Radstand nach vorne halt einfach...


----------



## NoStyle (2. Mai 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Müsste nicht nach der Theorie JEDER ein L-Bike fahren? Oder macht es ein Bike nervöser wenn ein 180cm oder ein 185cm Mensch bei der Abfahrt drauf steht (nicht mal sitzt)....???


Vermutlich wird für den 185 cm-Menschen L schon eher kompakter sein. Ob nervös ist persönliche Interpretation. 
Ich glaube aber so "allgemein" kann man das nicht sagen. Eher so: Wenn man zwischen 2 Rahmengrößen hängt, ist die nächst größere die vermutlich bessere Wahl. Zumindest mit den heutigen Geometrien und der Auswahl an kürzeren Vorbauten.


----------



## Cirest (2. Mai 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Das Spitfire ist vermutlich robust genug für ein leichtes Enduro....



na ich hoff doch, dass sich auch bei heftigem enduro die streben nicht verbiegen! wobei die amerikanische einteilung in trailbike und allmountain schon etwas heftig is 

hat das bike eig ne park freigabe?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. Mai 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @ nils.lohbarbek:
> Wann kommt Dein Spitfire denn?



Wurde heute verschickt!



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Das Spitfire ist vermutlich robust genug für ein leichtes Enduro....



Das denke ich aber auch! Wenns zu hart wird, hab ich ja noch ein Downhiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. Mai 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird für den 185 cm-Menschen L schon eher kompakter sein. Ob nervös ist persönliche Interpretation.
> Ich glaube aber so "allgemein" kann man das nicht sagen. Eher so: Wenn man zwischen 2 Rahmengrößen hängt, ist die nächst größere die vermutlich bessere Wahl. Zumindest mit den heutigen Geometrien und der Auswahl an kürzeren Vorbauten.




Ihr werdet schon alle recht haben, und vermutlich gab es vor 3-4 Jahren auch noch keine kurzen Vorbauten....
Wenn ich mir überlege, dass der Daniel von Nicolai, der genau so groß ist wie ich, mit dem selben Rad - Größe L - bei verschiedenen Megavalanche und Enduro recht erfolgreich teilgenommen hat...
Dennoch bezweifle ich, dass er mit einem XL besser abgeschnitten hätte. Ich denke mal er hätte gewechselt, wenn er den Eindruck gehabt hätte das Bike bremst ihn in irgendeiner Hinsicht.


----------



## Cam-man (2. Mai 2013)

für rein deutsche strecken und vor allem als zweitrad neben einem DHler ist das spitfire sowieso die bessere wahl finde ich!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (3. Mai 2013)

Genau das hat mich dann auch überzeugt und vom Rune dann aufs Spitfire war dann nicht der große Schritt.


----------



## NoStyle (3. Mai 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ihr werdet schon alle recht haben, und vermutlich gab es vor 3-4 Jahren auch noch keine kurzen Vorbauten....
> Wenn ich mir überlege, dass der Daniel von Nicolai, der genau so groß ist wie ich, mit dem selben Rad - Größe L - bei verschiedenen Megavalanche und Enduro recht erfolgreich teilgenommen hat...
> Dennoch bezweifle ich, dass er mit einem XL besser abgeschnitten hätte. Ich denke mal er hätte gewechselt, wenn er den Eindruck gehabt hätte das Bike bremst ihn in irgendeiner Hinsicht.


Kurze Vorbauten gibt es schon lange, werden nur immer "populärer".
Das ist eben der Punkt: Dieser Daniel mag es vermutlich etwas kompakter/"handlicher". Das ist ganz persönlicher Geschmack - wie mein Tauschpartner - dieser hat nach eigener Aussage BMX-Background, ist Banshee-Teamfahrer, größer als ich und mag es kurz. Fand ich früher auch "besser", aber Dinge ändern und entwickeln sich ... 



Cirest schrieb:


> na ich hoff doch, dass sich auch bei heftigem enduro die streben nicht verbiegen! wobei die amerikanische einteilung in trailbike und allmountain schon etwas heftig is
> 
> hat das bike eig ne park freigabe?


Parkfreigabe weiss ich nicht, aber das Spitfire ist kein explizites Parkbike, sondern ein AM/Trailbike, was immer das auch heissen mag ... 

Banshee und "Bombproof" ist inzwischen auch so eine Sache. Die Rahmen wiegen 100-200 Gramm durchschnittlich mehr, was hauptsächlich an den Ausfallern und Flip-Chips liegt. Ein komplettes Set (mit Achse, Schaltauge) wiegt 356 Gramm, das sind Kaltschmiedeteile. Würde Banshee die verschiedenen Geo- und Achsoptionen weglassen, könnte man gegenüber normal fixen Alu-Ausfallern deutlich Gewicht sparen. Die Rohre sind alles andere als dick oder fett, sonder sehr leicht! 
Allerdings weiss ich nicht wie ich das Ding mit seinem innen verstebten Hinterbau-Rohrschaften zerstören soll ... 




nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Wurde heute verschickt!
> Das denke ich aber auch! Wenns zu hart wird, hab ich ja noch ein Downhiller


Das freut mich aber - dann gibt es ja hier bald was zu bestaunen!!!


----------



## Frog (3. Mai 2013)

nur so als Info:

Habe am 1.5. einen leichten Abgang gemacht. 
Dabei auf`s Schaltwerk gefallen.--> Leicht vielleicht untertrieben...bei ca. 30 km/h auf Wurzeln etwas zu stark gebremst und ca. 10m auf dem Boden gerutscht (aua).

Fazit: Schaltauge krumm! Zum Glück hat ja Banshee ein 2. im Lieferumfang, habe aber gleich ein neues bei everyday26 bestellt.

jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob das Material etwas leichter nach gibt oder beim 10x135 einfach die Bauweise ein Nachteil ist. Also: immer das 2. mit im Handgepäck


----------



## Frog (3. Mai 2013)

jetzt noch meine Meinnung zum Vorbau:

habe den 30er Megaforce genommen und bin bis dato damit zufrieden.
Hätte aber locker auch mit einem 40er fahren können. 
Habe eine L Rahmen und bin  181cm klein. Früher fuhr ich immer M Rahmen....ich bin sowas von froh beim Rune einen L genommen zu haben.

Das einzige was mich manchmal stört, dass ich  in manchen Situationen doch zu weit über dem Lenker Richtung Vorderrad hänge. Und das trotz L Rahmen. Bei M hätte ich wahrscheinlich mit einem 60/70er Vorbau arbeiten müssen.

Werder jetzt noch von meinem 725er Lenker auf 740-760 umsteigen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. Mai 2013)

Weil das ja eine Galerie ist *g* 

6. April 2013 - irre, was sich seit damals getan hat!























Mehr hier! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10559518&postcount=4762


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Mai 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich manchmal stört, dass ich  in manchen Situationen doch zu weit über dem Lenker Richtung Vorderrad hänge. Und das trotz L Rahmen. Bei M hätte ich wahrscheinlich mit einem 60/70er Vorbau arbeiten müssen.
> 
> Werder jetzt noch von meinem 725er Lenker auf 740-760 umsteigen.



Bestes Beispiel für unterschiedliche Vorlieben und Empfindungen.
Das Wildcard hat fast exakt den gleichen REACH (438mm) wie da RUNE (441mm). Ich hatte da nie das Gefühl über dem VR zu hängen (bei 189cm Größe) Dagegen bei meinen aktuellen 425mm teilweise. Aber nach jetzt 4 Monaten hab ich mich eigentlich dran gewöhnt. Man muss einfach den Hintern einen Tacken weiter nach hinten schieben und noch gefühlvoller mit der Vorderbremse arbeiten...

740mm Lenker halte ich dafür für ein "Must Have". Bin aktuell bei 777mm


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Mai 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Kurze Vorbauten gibt es schon lange, werden nur immer "populärer".
> Das ist eben der Punkt: Dieser Daniel mag es vermutlich etwas kompakter/"handlicher". Das ist ganz persönlicher Geschmack - wie mein Tauschpartner - dieser hat nach eigener Aussage BMX-Background, ist Banshee-Teamfahrer, größer als ich und mag es kurz. Fand ich früher auch "besser", aber Dinge ändern und entwickeln sich ...



Genau, alles Geschmacksache, aber was hat Geschmack mit den neuen Geometrien zu tun? Wieso muss ich bei einem tieferen Tretlager und der ominösen "Vorwärtsgeometrie" besser ein längeres Bike wählen?


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. Mai 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Genau, alles Geschmacksache, aber was hat Geschmack mit den neuen Geometrien zu tun? Wieso muss ich bei einem tieferen Tretlager und der ominösen "Vorwärtsgeometrie" besser ein längeres Bike wählen?



Ergibt sich das nicht zwangsläufig? Wenn ich den Vorbau im Vergleich zu früher um 40-50mm kürzer fahre und das Oberrohr um zirka das länger wird, wächst ja auch der Radstand mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cirest (3. Mai 2013)

so spitfire in rot bestellt!


----------



## MindPatterns (3. Mai 2013)

Kann mal jemand hier ein wenig was übers legend schreiben? Vielleicht ein paar Erfahrungsberichte, und ob es wieder verkauft wurde, oder warum niemals mehr ein anderer Downhiller ins haus kommt?  
Ich überlege im Moment zwischen Aurum, TR450 und dem Legend, wobei letztere schon ein wenig ein (riesen)großes Loch in den Haushalt reißen würden... aber gerade durch das Rune bin ich so von Banshee angefixt... ich glaube, das letzte mal, das ich soviel Vertrauen in ein Rad hatte, war auf meinem CroMo Trek 950


----------



## NoStyle (3. Mai 2013)

Cirest schrieb:


> so spitfire in rot bestellt!


Natürlich mit CCDB, nicht wahr ... ! 



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Genau, alles Geschmacksache, aber was hat Geschmack mit den neuen Geometrien zu tun? Wieso muss ich bei einem tieferen Tretlager und der ominösen "Vorwärtsgeometrie" besser ein längeres Bike wählen?


Hat Grazer eigentlich schon beantwortet. 
Abgesehen von tiefen Tretlagern: Was am Ende wirklich länger wird sind Reach und Radstand. Die effektive Oberrohrlänge bleibt ja gleich, wandert nur nach vorne wegen der steileren Sitzwinkel. Deswegen kann ein längerer Reach im Stehen passend sein, aufgesessen fehlt es eventuell leicht an der Oberrohrlänge.

"Alte" Geometrien haben deutlich flachere Sitzwinkel und kürzere Reachwerte. Sitzend konnten Oberrohrlängen zwar passen, aber man saß weiter hinten auf dem Bike. Dazu fühlten sie sich im Stehen kurz an. Musste man dann erstmal hinter den Sattel hing man schon oft jenseits der HR-Nabe. Solch extreme Rücklagen braucht man Dank "Forward" nichtmehr. Dazu steigt an steilen Anstiegen das VR deutlich später als mit "älteren" Geometrien.


----------



## Cirest (3. Mai 2013)

mit dem custom fox! werd ihn mal probieren/ und gegebenenfalls gegen nen CCDB air tauschen!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Mai 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Natürlich mit CCDB, nicht wahr ... !
> 
> 
> Hat Grazer eigentlich schon beantwortet.
> ...



Wir sprechen aber immer noch von +/- 1-2cm in allen Bereichen?!


----------



## NoStyle (3. Mai 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wir sprechen aber immer noch von +/- 1-2cm in allen Bereichen?!


Bei mir? Dann ja, beim Wechsel von M auf L.
Beim Vergleich altes Rune/neues Rune dürfte das mehr sein, zusätzlich Winkel. Vergleich z.B. mal ein SC Nomad mit einem V2 Rune ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Mai 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Bei mir? Dann ja, beim Wechsel von M auf L.
> Beim Vergleich altes Rune/neues Rune dürfte das mehr sein, zusätzlich Winkel. Vergleich z.B. mal ein SC Nomad mit einem V2 Rune ...




Meinte das auch allgemein von alten zu neuen Geometrien, ein paar krasse Ausnahmen mal ausgenommen.


----------



## NoStyle (3. Mai 2013)

Ist wohl ziemlich viel DTP-MTB auf den letzten Seiten gewesen ...  
Hätte aber ganz ehrlich nicht gedacht dass das so eine Wallung verursacht ... ???
Naja, morgen wird getauscht - und mit etwas Glück weiss ich Sonntag Abend ob ein neuer Vorbau her muss oder nicht.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Mai 2013)

Ja, sorry, aber ICH ganz speziell reagiere da allergisch, wenn ein neues Produkt oder eine Modewelle die althergebrachten und bis dahin super funktionierenden Produkte plötzlich als quasi nicht mehr benutzbar deklariert.

Klar, ich mach das Tretlager 1 cm tiefer und den Sitzwinkel ein Grad flacher und schon ist es 100% besser als das Alte. Hat eine moderne "Vorwärtsgeometrie" (die alte war eine Rückwärstgeo) ultraflache DH-Lenkwinkel und fährt sich - im Vergleich zu dem alten Zeug im Keller - wie auf Wolken und sowieso doppelt so leicht und schnell wie vorher.

Dem Standard-Fahrer der nicht jedes WE im Bikepark oder auf der Rennstrecke verbringt wird das IMHO im besten Falle 10% Verbesserung bringen. Meinerseits alles graue Theorie natürlich, da ich noch nicht auf einem ultraneuen KS-Link Bike gesessen bin....aber ich gestehe, ich hab noch nicht mal das "Wunder" beim Wechsel vom DHX 5 auf den CCDB gemerkt. Ok, er regiert etwas besser und nutzt den mittleren Federweg besser, aber ob ich damit jetzt tatsächlich 50% schneller auf dem Trail bin???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralov (3. Mai 2013)

embrace the change...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Mai 2013)

The more things change, the more they stay the same...


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. Mai 2013)

@kalkhoffpink
Vor was hast du Angst? Es sagt doch niemand, dass jetzt alles besser ist usw.... Einfach biken!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Mai 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @_kalkhoffpink_
> Vor was hast du Angst? Es sagt doch niemand, dass jetzt alles besser ist usw.... Einfach biken!




Schon gut, alles OffTopic...ich hab gar keine Angst, Fortschritt und Veränderung ist gut, nur dieses *höher, schneller, weiter* nervt....

und wech.....


----------



## NoStyle (3. Mai 2013)

Hey Mate, weiss jetzt nicht was Dich "aus der Fassung bringt"? Niemand hat hier meines Wissens Anderes oder Althergebrachtes als nicht mehr fahrbar/unbenutzbar deklariert. Ich selbst bin das lang genug gefahren - und dann kam das Wildcard ...  
2,5 cm - um mehr geht es hier doch garnicht ...


----------



## Child3k (3. Mai 2013)

@NoStyle: Wie kürzt du denn dein Sitzrohr am Rahmen? Bin am überlegen ob ichs bei meinem Turner auch mach weil da ne verstellbare Stütze geplant ist und das alles irgendwie sehr knapp wird ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (3. Mai 2013)

@kalkhoff

Ich versteh was du meinst


----------



## NoStyle (3. Mai 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> @kalkhoff
> Ich versteh was du meinst


Ich jetzt nicht so ganz, aber mir geht es auch nicht um höher, schneller, weiter ... 



Child3k schrieb:


> @NoStyle: Wie kürzt du denn dein Sitzrohr am Rahmen? Bin am überlegen ob ichs bei meinem Turner auch mach weil da ne verstellbare Stütze geplant ist und das alles irgendwie sehr knapp wird ...


Bei mir muss ein neuer Klemmschlitz nach hinten, der ist jetzt vorne. Heisst: Sattelrohr kürzen (mit kleiner Säge) oder Gabelschaft-Cutter (oder wie die heissen?). Der Klemmschlitz bekommt zuerst die untere größere Bohrung, dann wird der vertikale Schlitz entweder gesägt oder geflext, je nach dem was "schonender" ist. Anschliessend alle Kanten rundfeilen oder fein schleifen. Schwarzer Edding drauf - fertig. 
Gibt dazu aber auch mit Sicherheit How-to YouTube-Videos ...

Bevor ich das mache checke ich aber zuerst ob das nötig ist.


----------



## Cam-man (3. Mai 2013)

besser keinen rohrschneider!
die dinger drücken einfach nur das material auseinander und dadurch entsteht ein kleiner grat... besser mit der säge.


----------



## Child3k (4. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Tipps. Werd mich vermutlich bevors da erst wird mal mit Turner in Verbindung setzen. Auch um rauszufinden was die meinen, wieviel man da maximal kürzen kann - wenn die das überhaupt "empfehlen".


----------



## Cirest (4. Mai 2013)

die frage is sicher schon öfter gekommen? 150mm oder 160mm gabel? (blick auf fox 32/34) (Focus mehr auf Enduro als auf Touren)


----------



## Cam-man (4. Mai 2013)

bloss keine 32, die wabbert ja ohne ende... würde den rahmen auf jeden fall beschränken


----------



## djangoxxl (4. Mai 2013)

Moin,

bin am hin-und herüberlegen mir ein Spitfire zu kaufen. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das 2013er Modell nehmen soll oder auf das 2014er warte. Weiß hier schon jemand über anstehende Änderungen/Verbesserungen bescheid? Und wie ist die aktuelle Liefersituation? 

Grüße


----------



## Matthias247 (4. Mai 2013)

Ist doch dieses Jahr erst ein neues rausgekommen und Banshee hat eher lange Produktzyklen gehabt.
Bin mir ziemlich sicher das sich für 2014 und wahrscheinlich auch 2015 nichts ändert.


----------



## Cam-man (4. Mai 2013)

doch, reverb-stealth führung, matt schwarze anodisierung mit schwarz glänzenden schriftzügen als option und höchstwahrscheinlich noch eine andere bunte farbe


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. Mai 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> doch, reverb-stealth führung, matt schwarze anodisierung mit schwarz glänzenden schriftzügen als option und höchstwahrscheinlich noch eine andere bunte farbe



Sind doch keine Änderung, nur neue Features


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (4. Mai 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich jetzt nicht so ganz



Naja....mal platt ausgedrückt:

Ein neuer trend wird gesetzt...alle huldigen blind hinterher....der trend wird zum massstab....und alles andere wird seitdem kritisiert-> weil niemand kritisiert werden will und man doch ordentlich kohle machen will bauen auf einmal alle das gleiche rad....das ist nun das wahre, das davor gewesene ist scheize.....das wahre ist aber nur so lange gut, bis jeder so ein rad besitzt, dann muss der nächste hype her...warum wohl...


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. Mai 2013)

Ja, da gebe ich dir voll und ganz recht!  

Die Diskussion hier war aber eine ganz andere und hat damit sehr wenig zu tun, finde ich. Es ging ja nur darum, dass zb mir nach einiger Zeit klar wurde, dass ich kurze Vorbauten doch ganz gut bzw besser finde, mir die bisher gefahrene Rahmengröße damit aber zu kurz wurde und mir in Wahrheit ein bisserl längere Bikes mehr zusagen. Jetzt, wo ich beim Rune einen doch sehr langen Radstand habe (winkelsteuersatz) im Vergleich zu früher merke ich, dass das wohl bedingt durch die kurzen Kettenstreben überhaupt keinen Nachteil hat und in Sachen Wendigkeit nicht hinterher hinkt.  Ich glaube, dass man die Erfahrung ruhig teilen darf.  Deswegen ist was anderes ja noch lange nicht schlecht oder doof.

Ich finde heute sowohl steile (so um 67 grad) als auch flache (64.5 meines Rune) gut. Das war nicht immer so... *g*


----------



## trailterror (4. Mai 2013)

Mein post soll nicht als persönlichen angriff gegen irgendjemand hier im banshee forum gedeutet werden...



Wie gesagt: bike reviews sind seit 1,2 jahren unlesbar geworden...ob auf auf mtb-news oder in einer x beliebigen zeitschrift! Es läuft immer auf dasselbe raus. Die kritikpunkte sind immer dieselben....gääähhhn


----------



## NoStyle (5. Mai 2013)

N´aaaabend 

sooo, Rahmen sind getauscht, alles prima! Der Neubesitzer meines Ms hatte nach nur wenigen Metern ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht - so muss das! 
Morgen ganz früh schnell meins fertig machen, dann kann ich hoffentlich auch ne (fett grinsende) Runde drehen. 



trailterror schrieb:


> Naja....mal platt ausgedrückt:
> 
> Ein neuer trend wird gesetzt...alle huldigen blind hinterher....der trend wird zum massstab....und alles andere wird seitdem kritisiert-> weil niemand kritisiert werden will und man doch ordentlich kohle machen will bauen auf einmal alle das gleiche rad....das ist nun das wahre, das davor gewesene ist scheize.....das wahre ist aber nur so lange gut, bis jeder so ein rad besitzt, dann muss der nächste hype her...warum wohl...


Hey mein lieber 
Banshee hat gerade aktuell neue Bikes gebracht. Dass die jetzt nicht mehr auf dem Stand von 2008 sind dürfte doch klar sein. Derzeit ist die Aufmerksamkeit so groß wie noch nie hier. Abwarten - das legt bzw. reduziert sich wieder auf das "gesunde" Maß zurück, sobald eine andere Firma TamTam um Ihre neuen Bikes macht.

Alles andere was hier in den letzten 7(!!!) Seiten gesagt worden ist, wird abseits von Wechselwünschen der Rahmengröße, oder bevorzugter, oder passender Vorbau- und Rahmengrößen, leider etwas fehlinterpretiert!!! 



trailterror schrieb:


> Mein post soll nicht als persönlichen angriff gegen irgendjemand hier im banshee forum gedeutet werden...
> 
> ...


Das hat glaube ich niemand hier so empfunden - alles gut!!! 

Und  zurück!


----------



## NoStyle (5. Mai 2013)

So, in der Frühe den Rahmen bearbeitet, aufgebaut und den ganzen Nachmittag eine Altenberger Home-Runde gedreht. Was soll ich sagen: M ging super, L geht auch super. 
Vielleicht einen 40 mm Vorbau, 30 mm wären mir vermutlich zu knapp ...

Modifiziert sind die ISCG-Tabs, Sitzrohr auf gute 45 cm gekürzt und ein kleines Entwässerungsloch ins Tretlager gebohrt - da war beim ausbauen des Innenlagers gut Wasser drin.
Die Stinger KeFü kann mich mal ... war vorher schon Fummel, hier war die partout nicht vernünftig einzustellen, trotz Bearbeitung. Hab dann irgendwann aufgegeben und die Führungsrolle weggelassen weil ich endlich Aufbauen und Biken wollte.

Jetzt ist die -0,5 Grad-Schale verbaut = Flip-Chips Neutral Setting, SW 74°, LW 66°, Tretlager 345 mm, Kettenstrebe 429 mm, Radstand ca. 1182 mm.
Fühlt sich sehr gut an. Und vielen Dank an meinen sehr netten Tauschpartner und seine hilfsbereiten Freunde 

Leider nur Handy-Pic:


----------



## trailterror (6. Mai 2013)

Spitze


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Stralov (6. Mai 2013)

Das ding taugt! Holst du dir denn jetzt die eThirteen Kettenführung?


----------



## NoStyle (6. Mai 2013)

Hmmm ... ich weiss nicht ... momentan tun sich ein paar Baustellen auf ...
1.) Ich hätte gerne eine Hydraulik-Sattelstütze.
2.) Der Antrieb hinten könnte überarbeitet werden.
3.) Neue KeFü.
4.) Eventuell 40 mm Vorbau

Momentan ist die Budget-Kasse leider eher staubig als prall gefüllt, sodass ich überlege auf 2x10 Type2 oder Shadow Plus umzusteigen und auf eine KeFü zu verzichten. Hatte jetzt einige Erfahrung anderer Biker eingeholt und die meisten konnten auf eine KeFü Dank dieser Schaltwerke verzichten. Darunter waren auch Enduro-Racer. Ich denke mal die wissen was im derben Renn-Alltag funktioniert.

Muss jetzt mal überlegen wo ich wirklich sinnvoll investiere ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (6. Mai 2013)

Hihi, ich hab das Gott sei dank gleich zu Beginn alles erledigt. 

Gegen Abwürfe und Geklapper am Rahmen hilft das shadow+ Schaltwerk echt gut. Im Umwerferblech tscheppert die Kette trotzdem noch herum (eh logisch). Ich glaube ich baue heuer im Laufe der Saison auf 1-fach um...


----------



## Cirest (7. Mai 2013)

gibts irgendwo ne grafik mit der hinterbau kennlinie des spitfire rahmens + fox ctd dämpfer? 

mich würd die endprogression interessieren! thx


----------



## Ischi (7. Mai 2013)

Mann, mann, mann, hier verliert man ja echt langsam den überblickt, bei soviel tollen Bikes und gelaber über Oberrohrlängen 

Mensch, Toddy, sieht genauso gut aus wie vorher  Die Winkel und Tretlagerhöhe deckt sich auch in Etwa mit meinem Wildcard bei 130/125mm 
Bin grad in Finale unterwegs, auf traumhaften Trails, von flowig bis ruppig und das Wildcard geht mit 170/125mm und -2° Winkelsteuersatz echt geil. Sowohl bergauf und erst recht bergab!
Zum Thema Kefü, ich bin zur Zeit mit Shadow Plus und wegen Lagerschaden an der unterem Führungsrolle nur mit oberer Führung unterwegs. Es hält mehrheitlich, aber 2 mal bei groben Steinfeldgebolze ist die Kette schon gefolgen. Weiterer Minuspunkt, nach 3 Tagen ist mein Kettenstrebenschutz total hinüber, weil die Kette deutlich mehr schlägt. (Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das ich wirklich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir auch für hinten einen DH Reifen zu kaufen, ich hasse flicken  )...

Noch eine kleine Impression:


----------



## NoStyle (7. Mai 2013)

@ Cirest:
Vom Prime gibt es eine, allerdings die reine Kennlinie. Vom Rune hat ein User mal dessen Kennlinien mit einem Ibis und Giant verglichen. Wird nicht viel anders beim Spitfire sein. Ob die allerdings hundertprozentig stimmen weiss ich nicht. Musst Du mal hier im Thread suchen - finde die jetzt nicht auf Anhieb ...

@ Ischi:
Au mann - ich bin echt selten neidisch, eigentlich nie, niemals. Aber jetzt schon - zumindest nur ein klitzekleines bisschen ...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand einen Tip für eine schöne Kettenführung (1 fach) für mein 2013er Spitfire?

77designz Freesolo Superlight passt nicht, da ich die untere Rolle nicht mehr dran bekomme.
Bei der LG1 (alte Version) bekomme ich die Backplate gar nicht ran, weil die Kettenstrebe so tief ist.


----------



## Stralov (8. Mai 2013)

Die von eThirteen wurden hier öfter erwähnt. Für 2-fach allerdings, aber dann sollte die für 1-fach auch passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. Mai 2013)

Die alte ethirteen LG1 passt bei mir nicht! Die neue soll dann passen?

Dann probiere ich die mal.


----------



## der freed (8. Mai 2013)

beim prime ist das kein Problem, bei Rune ist das Problem die tiefe kettenstrebe, durch den unteren link!
da passt nicht jede! allerdings hab ich schon ein paar aufbauten mit der straitline silentguide gesehen, das sollte gehen!  

ich hab mir jetzt endlich einen CC DB Air bestellt!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. Mai 2013)

Ja wie gesagt, beim Spitfire stoßen beide Kettenführungen (77designz und e.13 LG1) an die Kettenstrebe


----------



## NoStyle (8. Mai 2013)

Kenne mich mit 1-fach KeFü nicht so aus, aber die Straitline Silentguide wurde hier schon wärmstens empfohlen. Am Spitfire passt sie gut.


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. Mai 2013)

Fährst du ein shadow plus oder Type2 Schaltwerk? 

Dann würde so etwas doch auch reichen:
http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...m_S3,_32_bis_42_Zaehne,_weiss_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## Frog (8. Mai 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Kenne mich mit 1-fach KeFü nicht so aus, aber die Straitline Silentguide wurde hier schon wärmstens empfohlen. Am Spitfire passt sie gut.



die läuft super...hat nur den Nachteil, das sich die Kette abscharbt.
Habe das am Sonntag bei einem Freund gesehen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Mai 2013)

Schon mal jemand daran gedacht bei banshee nach einer KeFü-Empfehlung zu fragen? Oder gibts da eine, die ist aber nicht genehm?....


----------



## nsc (8. Mai 2013)

Hab an meinem Rune in M in e*thirteen LG1 dran, passt perfekt mit nem 32er Kettenblatt. Die LG1 kann man ja noch unten im Winkel etwas verstellen, sodass die Rolle etwas mehr Abstand zur Kettenstrebe hat.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. Mai 2013)

Silent Guide haben 9 von 10 Rune/Spitfires, die ich gefunden habe. Das ist aber auch die hässlichste Lösung. Deswegen ja extra der Zusatz "schöne" Kettenführung. Eine Bionicon C-Guide hätte ich zu Not auch noch.

Hier wurde zum Beispiel die unter Führung einfach weggelassen von der MRP/Sram X0 Führung.

Dann werde ich wohl mal die neue ethirteen LG1 ausprobieren. Danke


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Mai 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Silent Guide haben 9 von 10 Rune/Spitfires, die ich gefunden habe. Das ist aber auch die hässlichste Lösung. Deswegen ja extra der Zusatz "schöne" Kettenführung. Eine Bionicon C-Guide hätte ich zu Not auch noch.
> 
> Hier wurde zum Beispiel die unter Führung einfach weggelassen von der MRP/Sram X0 Führung.
> 
> Dann werde ich wohl mal die neue ethirteen LG1 ausprobieren. Danke




Zitat MOUNTAINBIKE RIDER 5/10 zur Silent Guide:

_Extrem unkomplizierte, präzise & sichere Kettenführung, die zudem noch sehr ruhig läuft. Stressfrei & dazu noch schön anzusehen. Was will man mehr?_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. Mai 2013)

Ja, dass die super funktioniert will ich gar nicht abstreiten. Aber an einen so schönen Banshee Rahmen kommt mir das Teil nicht dran. Aber über Geschmäcker lässt sich ja streiten.


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Mai 2013)

So hier mal 2 neue Pics von meiner Seite 












Gewicht sollte jetzt bei 13,7kg -13,8kg sein mit HansDampf / HansDampf

4 Tage SanRemo ballern hat das Rune lachend weggesteckt 
Hier jedoch mit DH LRS und DH Reifen 

Beschdes Bike ever


----------



## gigo (9. Mai 2013)

Super Rune, gefällt mir echt gut! 
Welche Kettenblatt-Kassetten-Kombi fährst du denn?


----------



## trailterror (9. Mai 2013)

Immer schön benutzte räder zu sehn!


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Mai 2013)

Also habe es wie folgt:

Vorne 32er Blatt
Hinten 11-36er XX Kassette

funktz 1a!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (9. Mai 2013)

Schönes Rune!
Frag mich nur, wo du das Gewicht sparst? Ich hab mit dem Spitfire fast 1kg mehr drauf.
Hab zwar ne schwerere Holzfeller Kurbel und den DH Laufradsatz (Hope Pro 2 150x12, Supra D Felgen) drauf, aber auch keine verstellbare Stütze.


----------



## NoStyle (9. Mai 2013)

Nils, bei mir waren es z.B. tatsächlich die Laufräder - da ging fast 1 kg weg.
Bei JansonJansons Aufbau macht es die Gesamtheit an sehr leichten und edlen Teilen.
BTW Janson: Geile Drecksau hast Du da!   Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## Frog (9. Mai 2013)

16,09 Kg....mehr gibt mein Keller nicht her
Wäre nur mal eine Möglichkeit für den Bikepark.


----------



## Frog (9. Mai 2013)

....die Laufräder mit 2,2 Kg sind schon recht schwer. Im Normalfall fahr ich die EX1750 oder den WTB Laufradsatz mit 1720 g.

Die Reifen werden je nach Laune und Wetterlage und auch Landschaft gewechselt. Zur Auswahl stehen dann der Onza Ibex FR (2,25 ist mein Lieblingsreifen) oder die HR oder der WTB Bronson bereit.

An Gewicht könnte ich noch sparen an extra leichten Schläuchen, andere Kettenblätter....der Rest muss bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (9. Mai 2013)

Ich sehe an deinem Rad die Blackspire 2-fach mit Slider?
Passt die gut dran oder war's ein Gefummel?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (9. Mai 2013)

Hier mal mein Spitfire! Hab noch ein paar Baustellen, aber erstmal fährt es


----------



## Frog (9. Mai 2013)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Ich sehe an deinem Rad die Blackspire 2-fach mit Slider?
> Passt die gut dran oder war's ein Gefummel?



einfacher als alles andere bisher!


----------



## NoStyle (9. Mai 2013)

Mensch Nils, da ist es ja endlich!   Das sieht richtig gut aus und ich mag das RAW. Ist Größe L, oder?
Hoffentlich gefällt Dir das Spitfire und macht es weniger "schmerzvoll" kein Rune bekommen zu haben. Ganz viel Spaß damit!

Mal zur Abwechslung ein Video. Enduro auf französisch:
http://www.zapiks.fr/enduro-training-charles-pujo.html


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (9. Mai 2013)

Ja, ist ein L.
Hab nen 40er Vorbau drauf und fand es jetzt beim ersten fahren relativ kurz mit meinen 1,85m...werde nochmal einen 50er und 60er ausprobieren.

Habe den CCDB auch auf dem Base Tune eingestellt, wippte aber schon ganz schön, was auch an dem exzellenten Ansprechverhalten liegt Aber sonst fährt sich das Ding echt geil.

Ein neues Schaltwerk Brauch ich noch, damit ich mein 41er Ritzel hinten montieren kann und wie erwähnt ist die untere Führung nicht im Sinne des Erfinders montiert


----------



## Parolli (9. Mai 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> So hier mal 2 neue Pics von meiner Seite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Gewicht kann ich fast nicht glauben, hab nen ähnlichen Aufbau und ein Kilo mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Parolli (9. Mai 2013)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Ich sehe an deinem Rad die Blackspire 2-fach mit Slider?
> Passt die gut dran oder war's ein Gefummel?



Das mit der Blackspire würde mich auch interessieren! Sonst noch ne brauchbare Führung für 2-fach, meine Stinger hat nicht wirklich viel Funktion!


----------



## NoStyle (9. Mai 2013)

Parolli schrieb:


> Das mit der Blackspire würde mich auch interessieren! Sonst noch ne brauchbare Führung für 2-fach, meine Stinger hat nicht wirklich viel Funktion!


Blackspire Twinty 2X Guide, e.13 TRS (Race) Dual Guide (ohne Tacco), e.13 TRS Dual DMB Guide (mit Tacco), MRP 2x (gibt es auch von Truvativ). Das wären ein paar auf meiner Liste.



nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> ... Habe den CCDB auch auf dem Base Tune eingestellt, wippte aber schon ganz schön, was auch an dem exzellenten Ansprechverhalten liegt Aber sonst fährt sich das Ding echt geil ...


Stimmt, es wippt minimal, aber das Ansprechen ist ein Traum. Probier mal 3 - 4 Clicks mehr LSC und LSR, dann wird das Wippen auf "nicht mehr spürbar" reduziert.


----------



## Parolli (9. Mai 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Blackspire Twinty 2X Guide, e.13 TRS (Race) Dual Guide (ohne Tacco), e.13 TRS Dual DMB Guide (mit Tacco), MRP 2x (gibt es auch von Truvativ). Das wären ein paar auf meiner Liste.




Ok, Danke! Das Problem sehe ich darin dass auf dem kleinem Kettenblatt zu wenig Platz zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kette besteht, vielleicht wirds nur ein Type2 Schaltwerk richten! Gibts ne Führung die nach oben hin zu ist (außer C-Guide)?


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Mai 2013)

Parolli schrieb:


> Das Gewicht kann ich fast nicht glauben, hab nen ähnlichen Aufbau und ein Kilo mehr!



Poste Morgen mal Ne detail Liste.
Habe ich aktuell nicht zur Hand.
Der Teufel liegt im Detail ;-)
Was auf dem Bild schwerer ist,ist die SattelKlemme mit Plus 40g zur TuneWürger.
HansDampf Plus 120g zum NobbyNic.
Laut Tabelle waren es sogar nur 13.57Kg, laut HängeWaage 13.66 oder so.


----------



## NoStyle (9. Mai 2013)

Parolli schrieb:


> Ok, Danke! Das Problem sehe ich darin dass auf dem kleinem Kettenblatt zu wenig Platz zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kette besteht, vielleicht wirds nur ein Type2 Schaltwerk richten! Gibts ne Führung die nach oben hin zu ist (außer C-Guide)?


Der Platzmangel zwischen Kettenstrebe und kleinem KB ist auch abhängig von der Flip-Chip-Einstellung. Ein etwas größeres KB (24/26er) könnte da vielleicht schon Abhilfe schaffen. Ein Clutch-Schaltwerk wird das kaum ändern, schätze ich mal ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Mai 2013)

Das Problem ist ja, dass man die Kette einfach nicht nach oben spannen kann, weil da kein platz ist. Ich finde einen Spanner unter der Kettenstrebe beim Rune nicht nötig, weil er die Kette sowieso nicht spannen kann...Schlauch um die Kettenstreben gegen Klappern, das reicht. Mit type2 oder shadow+ hat man eh genug Sicherheit, dass die Kette nicht zu sehr nach unten durch schwingt.


----------



## NoStyle (9. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube Grazer hat da ziemlich Recht. Man sieht ja an Frogs Rune das die Kette recht wenig um das KB geführt werden kann - und ich bin mir sicher er hat es bestmöglich justiert. 
Werde nochmal ein wenig bezüglich Erfahrungswerte Shadow+/Type 2 nachlesen ...


Vital MTB hat ein Spitfire getestet:
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Frames,7/Banshee-Bikes/Spitfire-v2,12133#product-reviews/1176


----------



## Frog (10. Mai 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Spitfire! Hab noch ein paar Baustellen, aber erstmal fährt es



die Führung steht schon ziemlich weit unten weg....sieht genauso aus wie bei der Stinger...deshalb habe ich eine andere montiiert....sieht bei mir etwas besser aus.

Aber, wenn ich heute entscheiden würde...Shadow Plus! Und die ganze Führung weg und nur den Taco!


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Mai 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> Aber, wenn ich heute entscheiden würde...Shadow Plus! Und die ganze Führung weg und nur den Taco!



ups, falsch gelesen ... sorry - hier stand Schwachsinn.
Obere Führung wirst du immer brauchen, ich kann dafür gut auf den Taco verzichten bei nem 32 KB.

  @Parolli:
Gewicht
Frame 	3153,6
Crossmax HR inkl. 12x142mm Adap.	1011,6
Crossmax VR	838,99
Bremsadapter Hope IS-PM 183	41,85
Bremsadapter Hope PM-PM 203	33,34
26prerunner Ti	331,12
RS Lyrik RC2DH Air	2139,56
Carbon Gabelschaft Spacer	15,93
SRAM PG 1091	238,9
Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2,35 TSC	751,27
Schwalbe NobbyNic 2,25 PSC	602,13
Zee SW Freeride 11-36 Ratio  	270,19
XTR Trigger + Schaltzug	123,49
SRAM XX 11-36	214,61
Hope 32t	33,9
CaneCreek Headset	95,93
Syntace Megaforce 2	105,56
XTR Trail Set	450,93
ESI Grips	60,79
Banshee Ausfallende	249,82
Banshee Steckachse	41,46
KS LEV 150mm 30,9mm	608,5
Selle Italia SLR XP	180
CCDBAir	550,25
Tune Würger	10,37
Enve DH Bar	238,1
12x Bremsscheibeschraube	25,34
Hope 203mm	167,94
Hope 183mm	148,33
MRP 1.X	59,63
XTR Innenlager	88,67
XTR Kurbelsatz	565
Fett, Öl, etc. 	100

Summe:	13547,1


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (10. Mai 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> die Führung steht schon ziemlich weit unten weg....sieht genauso aus wie bei der Stinger...deshalb habe ich eine andere montiiert....sieht bei mir etwas besser aus.
> 
> Aber, wenn ich heute entscheiden würde...Shadow Plus! Und die ganze Führung weg und nur den Taco!



Die Führung ist auch nicht ordnungsmegäß montiert. Eigentich gehört die höher, aber die passt nciht mehr zwischen Backplate und Kettenstrebe, deswegen habe ich erstmal eine längere Schraube genommen und die an die Unterseite der Backplate montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (10. Mai 2013)

zu aufwändig!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Mai 2013)

@JansonJanson

Ich hab bei der Kombi: Headset/Vorbau/Lenker/Griffe schon 325g mehr auf der Waage. Allein die Leichtbaugriffe?...


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Mai 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> @JansonJanson
> 
> Ich hab bei der Kombi: Headset/Vorbau/Lenker/Griffe schon 325g mehr auf der Waage. Allein die Leichtbaugriffe?...



Leichtbaugriffe ja, haben aber nen schönen Durchmesser.
Brauche was "dickeres" in der Hand.
Lizardskins Griffe vom Kollegen sind schwerer, und dünner vor allem, käme ich gar nicht klar damit. Gibt jetzt noch dickere Griffe von ESI, werde ich mir anschauen. Nur weil Sie leicht sind, sind sie nicht schlecht


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Mai 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Leichtbaugriffe ja, haben aber nen schönen Durchmesser.
> Brauche was "dickeres" in der Hand.
> Lizardskins Griffe vom Kollegen sind schwerer, und dünner vor allem, käme ich gar nicht klar damit. Gibt jetzt noch dickere Griffe von ESI, werde ich mir anschauen. Nur weil Sie leicht sind, sind sie nicht schlecht



Ich hab die Oury LockOn Grips mit 33mm Durchmesser. Ich hab nämlich auch größere Hände. Hatte jetzt nur im Winter mit den dickeren Handschuhen vorübergehend auf die Acros A-Grip gewechselt.
Aber die Oury wiegen 152g + 10g für die BarEnds Kappen.


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Mai 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich hab die Oury LockOn Grips mit 33mm Durchmesser. Ich hab nämlich auch größere Hände. Hatte jetzt nur im Winter mit den dickeren Handschuhen vorübergehend auf die Acros A-Grip gewechselt.
> Aber die Oury wiegen 152g + 10g für die BarEnds Kappen.



Da siehst Du es knapp 100g weniger, und die ESI Grips sind gar nicht so teuer, wenn man bedenkt, irgendwann zahlt man locker pro Gramm leichter - 1, da spare ich doch gerne an den Griffen, wenn diese dazu noch funktionieren.  
Auf die Haltbarkeit habe ich trotzdem viel Wert gelegt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Mai 2013)

Hab gerade mal gegoogelt, sind das echt nur so Schaumstoffröllchen?


----------



## .nOx (10. Mai 2013)

Nein, Silikon.
http://www.esigrips.com


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Mai 2013)

Ah, ja, so wie meine Silikon-Backform. Nicht schön, aber hat vermutlich guten Grip. Wie siehst bei Nässe aus?


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Mai 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ah, ja, so wie meine Silikon-Backform. Nicht schön, aber hat vermutlich guten Grip. Wie siehst bei Nässe aus?



Bei Nässe noch keine Erfahrung, da würde ich einfach Handschuhe anziehen.
Sonst fahre ich sowieso immer ohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cirest (10. Mai 2013)

wow das geht ja runter wie öl! erster testbericht!
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Frames,7/Banshee-Bikes/Spitfire-v2,12133#product-reviews/1176


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Mai 2013)

Cirest schrieb:


> wow das geht ja runter wie öl! erster testbericht!
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Frames,7/Banshee-Bikes/Spitfire-v2,12133#product-reviews/1176




Wurde bereits gepostet #4074 . Hört sich aber gut an.


 @_JansonJanson_
Ich bin ein mal ohne Handschuhe gefahren weil vergessen - nie wieder!
Wäre für mich wie ohne Schuhe fahren...


----------



## Stralov (10. Mai 2013)

Cirest schrieb:


> wow das geht ja runter wie öl! erster testbericht!
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Frames,7/Banshee-Bikes/Spitfire-v2,12133#product-reviews/1176



woar...


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Mai 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wurde bereits gepostet #4074 . Hört sich aber gut an.
> 
> 
> @_JansonJanson_
> ...



 kenn ich die Meinung, habe aber für mich persönlich, gemerkt das ich weniger Probleme mit Hände und Unterarm habe. Habe das Gefühl das ich weniger Kraft aufwenden muss zum zugreifen. "Handschuhschicht" kann ja rutschen zwischen Griff und Haut - und ja, habe schon jede mögliche Handschuhe durch, von hauteng bis rel. locker ... wie gesagt, bei Regen oder Winter fahre ich trotzalledem mit Handschuhen


----------



## Stralov (10. Mai 2013)

Ich denke das is wie so vieles einfach Geschmacks-/Gefühlssache ... ich schwitze an den Händen so stark, dass ich ohne Handschuhe nicht lange fahren kann. Egal welche Griffe ich habe... da hab ich schon alles mögliche probiert.


----------



## Brainspiller (10. Mai 2013)

Neuerdings hab ich auch die ESI auf einem Rad drauf.
Kann mir schon vorstellen dass das gut geht, auch ohne Handschuhe.

Sollte ich mal keine Handschuhe anhaben bereue ich das meist sehr schnell.
Und zwar weil mir ständig irgendwelche Äste auf die Griffel hauen.
Habt ihr das Problem nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralov (10. Mai 2013)

Bin abgehärtet! ... Striemen an den Armen und im Gesicht sind fast schon normal ^^


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Mai 2013)

Stralov schrieb:


> Bin abgehärtet! ... Striemen an den Armen und im Gesicht sind fast schon normal ^^



Finger, Arme ja 
Gesicht hab ich immer ne Brille druff... 

Kann die Esi Grips nur empfehlen ... sind super, auch von der Dämpfung her!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Mai 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> kenn ich die Meinung, habe aber für mich persönlich, gemerkt das ich weniger Probleme mit Hände und Unterarm habe. Habe das Gefühl das ich weniger Kraft aufwenden muss zum zugreifen.



Genau aus dem Grund hab ich mir die "dünneren" Acros für den Winter geholt. Möglicherweise kommen Deine "Greifprobleme" ja von zu dicken Griffen?! Mir hat der Wechsel geholfen.


----------



## jojo2 (10. Mai 2013)

ist ja immer alles ganz interessant hier
(wobei ich nicht allem immer folgen kann)
aber

z.b. grazertourer
kennt sich nicht nur aus mit der technik seines rades, sondern der 
nutzt die auch noch, und dann gibt´s auch noch dolle bilder davon
darauf wollte ich mal kurz verweisen, weil ich das auch sehr interessant
finde für einen (galerie-) thread  wie diesen hier
daher mal ein link
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10560078&postcount=4763

ich hoffe, das durfte ich ungefragt tun @GrazerTourer ?


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Mai 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ist ja immer alles ganz interessant hier
> (wobei ich nicht allem immer folgen kann)
> aber
> 
> ...



Kann man jetzt so, oder so verstehen...

"Ihr labert nur dumm rum, und nutzt eure Bikes nicht entsprechend"
oder
"das ist nen Bilder Thread - mehr Bilder" ....


----------



## jojo2 (10. Mai 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> "Ihr labert nur dumm rum, und nutzt eure Bikes nicht entsprechend"



ich sach mal so:
also das wär jetzt nicht meine ausdrucksweise
würde ich mich ja gar nicht trauen 

und von hinten durch die brust ins auge:
die botschaft bestimmt der empfänger

und
bevor ich mehr bilder einfordere 
würd ich selber welche reinsetzen
(allerdings kann ich nicht fotografieren)

und 
ich find schon echt klasse, 
was manche aus dem forum so mit ihren rädern anstellen


----------



## berkel (10. Mai 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> 4 Tage SanRemo ballern hat das Rune lachend weggesteckt


Ligurien scheint Banshee-Land zu sein . Ich war mit dem Prime in Finale und Molini und habe da 2 gelbe Runes und noch ein schwarzes gesehen. Mein Prime hat das Shutteln auch gut weggesteckt und ich hatte richtig Spaß (genau das Bike das ich gesucht habe - dazu ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht)!



trailterror schrieb:


> Immer schön benutzte räder zu sehn!


OK, kein schönes Foto, aber dafür benutzt:





War die erste Ausfahrt. Nachdem ich zuvor 3 Tage mit dem Prime geshuttelt war musste ich mich erstmal daran gewöhnen, dass da gar keine (richtigen) Schläge ankommen wenn man mit Vollgas durchs Gerümpel ballert oder nach einem Sprung landet . Ich hatte vorher einen 180er Freerider, aber das ist dann nochmal was anderes. Der Hinterbau geht richtig gut, schön tiefes Tretlager. Läuft schon sehr ordentlich, aber 100%ig zufrieden bin ich noch nicht. Die Front wird mir etwas zu unruhig wenn es sehr schnell dahin geht (Gabelsetup?) und mit der Lenkerhöhe muss ich noch rumprobieren.


----------



## teatimetom (10. Mai 2013)

Deine Avy wird eigentlich erst ruhig wenn es schnell wird  
Bei langsamer Reisegeschwindigkeit ist sie eher unkonfortabel.
kannst noch etwas am Setup feilen... 
p.s. Schönes Legend


----------



## berkel (10. Mai 2013)

@teatimetom

Ich habe schon versucht es ordentlich gehen zu lassen, aber ich hatte da kein gutes Gefühl für das VR und konnte die Linie nicht ganz halten. Der Hinterbau liegt dagegen sehr ruhig. Ich habe dann etwas Druck- und Zugstufe verstellt, aber besser wurde es dadurch nicht. So wirklich weiß ich nicht woran es liegt, vielleicht auch zu wenig Last auf dem VR.
Ansonsten läuft die Gabel eigentlich gut, sehr angenehm armschonend, aber nicht schwammig. Federweg wurde gut ausgenutzt, allerdings ist es in Lenzerheide nicht steil und ich bin nicht gedropt. Für 85kg nackt ist die Standardfeder der Boxxer lt. Tabelle zu weich. Da muss ich noch testen.


----------



## der freed (10. Mai 2013)

Update!! 
Bin auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt, wahrscheinlich findet die erst am Donnerstag statt! 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinfueloep (10. Mai 2013)

@ berkel: deine beschreibung kommt mir bekannt vor: legend mit serien-boxxer R2C2 und standard-feder. Bei mir hat's ein wenig geholfen, den lenker ein bisschen höher zu setzen und die zugstufe einen ticken langsamer zu machen. Aber wirklich gut ist die front nach wie vor nicht. Irgendwie noch immer schwammig. Deshalb wechsle ich jetzt mal auf die harte feder (mit 78kg nackig). Ich hoffe, nein, ich bin sicher, dass das eine deutliche verbesserung bringt.


----------



## Cam-man (10. Mai 2013)

wie hast du denn dein zugstufen-setup bei der standard-kartusche?


----------



## martinfueloep (10. Mai 2013)

Mit der Srandard-Feder warens BSR 10 Klicks auf und ESR 12 Klicks auf, die mir am besten gefallen haben. Langsamer hatte ich schon das Gefühl, dass sich die Gabel reinfrisst, schneller wars deutlich schwammiger


----------



## Cam-man (10. Mai 2013)

auf = von schildkröte zu jackalope?
beim kollegen seiner find ichs mit hälfte an beginning-stroke und ending stroke fast ganz schnell (bis auf 2 klicks) am besten. (er fährt auch die standard-feder bei mindestens 75kg)
genauso fahr ich meine lyrik normal auch, nur halt ohne die ending stroke einstellung. sollte intern aber das gleiche dabei rauskommen.
und das base-tuning für den DB air wird auch in etwa so vorgeschlagen.


----------



## martinfueloep (10. Mai 2013)

Ja, mit auf meine ich von schildkröte zu hase. So schnell wäre nix für mich/meine skills. In der Lyrik fahre ich mit der harten Feder 6 klicks auf, wenn's nass/feucht sogar noch 1 klick langsamer.
In der Boxxer wird's mit der harten Feder wohl auch um 2-3 klicks langsamer werden, das muss ich aber erst ausprobieren


----------



## Cam-man (10. Mai 2013)

die beginning ist ja langsam, das klebt so schön in kurven und auf kleinen unebenheiten und wenns ruppig wird gehts schön auf und du hörst nicht auf zu grinsen 
mit allem anderen komm ich nicht mehr zurecht... und so übermässige skills hab ich jetzt auch nicht


----------



## berkel (10. Mai 2013)

Ich habe eine Avalanche Kartusche in der Boxxer (Race). Ich fahre meine Gabeln normal mit wenig Sag und beim ersten Aufsitzen dachte ich "ok, viel zu weich, da brauche ich die härtere Feder" (wie auch lt. Tabelle). Beim Fahren fand ich sie allerdings nicht auffallend weich, da macht sich wahrscheinlich das Mid Valve bemerkbar und hält die Gabel oben. Da die Gabel eigentlich gut geht denke eher nicht, dass es am Dämpfungssetup liegt.

Den Lenker fahre ich schon ziemlich hoch (15mm Spacer, 38mm Rise), bin aber auch groß (189/94cm). Die Fahrposition ist jetzt 1cm kürzer und niedriger als am Trailbike, da passts perfekt, ist aber schon eher kurz und das VR ist nicht so weit vorn. Ich vermute, dass ich nicht genug Last auf dem VR habe. Lenker tiefer und härtere Feder könnten da Abhilfe schaffen, vielleicht sogar ein 60mm Truvativ Vorbau.


----------



## Bwana (10. Mai 2013)

moin moin,

ist das Rune/Spitfire eigentlich für Parkeinsätze "zugelassen"?

Und nochmal eine frage an alle die noch mit den Gleitlagern rumfahren:

Ist das Lager unten am BB bei euch auch so schnell breit wie bei mir? Ich habe das Gefühl, die Achse bekommt schon beim angucken Spiel.
Habe jetzt nach jeder fahrt gesäubert und gefettet, trotzdem innerhalb von 3 Monaten 2 mal die Lager getauscht... das nervt mich gerade total, ansonsten geht mein Rampant echt gut.
Habe die Schrauben auch nie stark angezogen, weiß langsam nicht mehr weiter und überlege schon umzusteigen...


----------



## NoStyle (11. Mai 2013)

Habe zwar keine eigene Gleitlager-Erfahrung, aber das sollte so nicht sein. Würde mich mal an den Vertrieb wenden und bezüglich der neu beschichteten Achsen nachfragen. Diese gibt es als Replacement-Kits und sollten das beheben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bwana (11. Mai 2013)

Die Achse habe ich ja sogar schon drinn, der Rahmen ist von 2013. 
Trotz Fettpackung drücken sich die Rillen/Schmierkanäle der Achse ins Plastegleitlager, und das sogar recht fix.


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Mai 2013)

hmm werd ich mir mal bei meinem spiti anschauen 
merk aber noch nix von spiel usw


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Mai 2013)

erstmal fertig


----------



## martinfueloep (11. Mai 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> erstmal fertig



Fesch!


----------



## Bierliebhaber (11. Mai 2013)

so mal von m zu l gewechselt, läuft gut...


----------



## Parolli (12. Mai 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ups, falsch gelesen ... sorry - hier stand Schwachsinn.
> Obere Führung wirst du immer brauchen, ich kann dafür gut auf den Taco verzichten bei nem 32 KB.
> 
> @Parolli:
> ...




Also hier mal ein Update meines Rune
Frisch geputzt 14,4kg, das ein oder andere Teil könnte noch optimiert werden, aber du fährst den CCDB und hast immer noch fast 1kg weniger!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. Mai 2013)

welche einbaulänge hat der dämpfer im rune?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (12. Mai 2013)

216mm


----------



## numinisflo (12. Mai 2013)

der freed schrieb:


> Update!!
> Bin auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt, wahrscheinlich findet die erst am Donnerstag statt!



Hey Fred, sehr geile Sache, freue mich schon auf Bilder vom kompletten Bike! Viel Spaß damit.

Bei mir ists auch bald soweit...


----------



## jojo2 (12. Mai 2013)

stellt bitte nicht so viele bilder von dem legend rein

seit ich vor ein paar tagen auf einem gesessen hab,
will ich auch 
und ich kann doch grad nich
schon wieder´n neues rad
kaufen
käse


----------



## Bierliebhaber (12. Mai 2013)

oh man ich wollte es eigentlich im mk II thread posten, sorry für den doppelpost, war im falschen thread


----------



## MindPatterns (12. Mai 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> erstmal fertig



Schicker Pott. Ist das ein L? Wie groß bist Du selber?


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Mai 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Schicker Pott. Ist das ein L? Wie groß bist Du selber?



der Rahmen ist ein M, ich bin so 1,78 groß. Ist eher auf der kurzen Seite für mich, ein Glory in M ist deutlich länger.


----------



## MindPatterns (12. Mai 2013)

Unangenehm kurz? Bin genauso groß wie Du und steh auch noch vor der Frage, ob der kurze Reach bei M nicht zu kurz ist.


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Mai 2013)

Parolli schrieb:


> Also hier mal ein Update meines Rune
> Frisch geputzt 14,4kg, das ein oder andere Teil könnte noch optimiert werden, aber du fährst den CCDB und hast immer noch fast 1kg weniger!?



Hei Parolli, 

hast Du mal alle Sachen die du verbaut hast gewogen?
Bei mir kommen die Teile direkt aus dem Paket, auf die Waage 
Manche sagen "was bist Du denn für nen Spinner", aber nur so kommt man wirklich hinter alles. Ich würde mich jetzt nicht als Leichtbauweenie bezeichnen, aber will schon wissen wo ich optimieren könnte oder nicht.

Was bei Dir sicher Gewicht kostet ist die 2-fach Auslegen (jedem das seine ich weiss), Griffe, Sattelklemme, Sattel, Reifen (? k.a. was die wiegen), und sehe ich da ne Avid Code? Welche Kassette hast Du drauf? von einer XT auf meine XX sinds volle 160g z.b.


----------



## fone (13. Mai 2013)

Bwana schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> ist das Rune/Spitfire eigentlich für Parkeinsätze "zugelassen"?
> 
> ...



ich muss zugeben ich bin erst ~15 stunden mit dem rampant gefahren.
gucke immer nach spiel, bis jetzt alles ok.
wie sieht das denn aus bei deinen gleitlagern? (foto?)

die austauschachsen haben übrigens keine rillen! 

ich hab beim aufbau alle achsen ausgebaut, neu gefettet und mit schraubensicherung und praktisch ohne kraft angezogen. mal sehen, obs hilft.

ansonsten geht das rampant echt super. für isartrails leider doch etwas klein, aber letzte woche in samerberg (leichter park ohne gerumpel - DH-bike ist da viel zu groß) absolut geil zu fahren. war total happy. (bisher noch ohne winkelsteuersatz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (13. Mai 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> der Rahmen ist ein M, ich bin so 1,78 groß. Ist eher auf der kurzen Seite für mich, ein Glory in M ist deutlich länger.



Ich hab mal die Geometriedaten verglichen... ein Glory in M entspricht doch fast exakt den Daten des Legends. Kurzer Reach, lange Kettenstreben... wieso empfindest Du das Glory in M denn als länger?


----------



## iceis (13. Mai 2013)

EDIT: Runev2


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. Mai 2013)

ich fand das glory in m auf dem parkplatz deutlich kürzer als das legend in L! @iceis: weder glory noch legend ist ein Enduro...


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Mai 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Ich hab mal die Geometriedaten verglichen... ein Glory in M entspricht doch fast exakt den Daten des Legends. Kurzer Reach, lange Kettenstreben... wieso empfindest Du das Glory in M denn als länger?



wenn ich das wüsste... Ich hab ja nur den Rahmen ausgetauscht, der Rest ist gleich geblieben, insbesondere Vorbau/Lenker. evtl. ist der Stack etwas anders oder durch das Angleset im Glory, aber so generell fühlt sich das Legend wie gesagt etwas kürzer an als das Glory.


 @iceis: willst du deinen Beitrag nicht doch mal editieren?


----------



## MindPatterns (13. Mai 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> ob man ne DH geo so einfach mit einer eines Enduros auf dem man auch Berg auf und viel sitzend verbringt wirklich vergleichen kann.....



Also ein Legend geht für mich nicht wirklich mehr als Enduro durch.


----------



## iceis (13. Mai 2013)

oh hab nicht richtig aufgepasst ich hab nur das rune v2 da oben im kopf sorry^^


----------



## iceis (13. Mai 2013)

Glory M Sitzwinkel 61.8°
Legend L Sitzwinkel 70.5°

wenn dus nicht gefahren bist sondern nur draugesessen bist würde ich sagen das es daran leigt das sich das Legend kürzer anfühlt.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. Mai 2013)

naja, man kann ein Rad auch abseits einer Strecke im Stehen fahren - ein DH-Bike im sitzen zu beurteilen macht auch recht wenig sinn...


----------



## iceis (13. Mai 2013)

wäre halt nur eine eventuelle Erklärung gewesen...es gibt ja auch Leute die die Dämpfung aufn Parkplatz ""TESTEN""


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (15. Mai 2013)

Für alle Interessierten, die sich gerne mal die neuen Banshee Rahmen ansehen möchten, bisher aber noch keine Gelegenheit hatten, bietet sich am Dirtmasters Festival in Winterberg die Möglichkeit. Stand Nr. 4, mit dabei das Banshee Legend, Prime, Spitfire V2 und Rune V2. 
Wer also Lust darauf hat, ist herzlich willkommen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. Mai 2013)

Der Vorllständigkeit halber: 17.5.-20.5.2013 

Noch 3h in der Arbeit und dann Trails heizen, yesssssss!


----------



## Frog (15. Mai 2013)

haha schrieb:


> Für alle Interessierten, die sich gerne mal die neuen Banshee Rahmen ansehen möchten, bisher aber noch keine Gelegenheit hatten, bietet sich am Dirtmasters Festival in Winterberg die Möglichkeit. Stand Nr. 4, mit dabei das Banshee Legend, Prime, Spitfire V2 und Rune V2.
> Wer also Lust darauf hat, ist herzlich willkommen.



B.,...bring mal ein paar Aufkleber und T-Shirt mit...komme wahrscheinlich am Fr. Nachmittag, da ich zufällig vorher in Olsberg bin!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. Mai 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Der Vorllständigkeit halber: 17.5.-20.5.2013
> 
> Noch 3h in der Arbeit und dann Trails heizen, yesssssss!



Na die Info kommt ja mal richtig früh...da kann ich noch super planen...


----------



## NoStyle (15. Mai 2013)

War schon lange nicht mehr auf dem Dirt-Masters, deshalb: Kann man denn auch Fahren, oder sind die Strecken wegen der Contests gesperrt?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (15. Mai 2013)

typisch, gleich wieder genörgel... wenn du zeit und lust hast fahr hin, wenn nicht, dann lässt es... auch wenn du den termin vorher lieber wochenlang in deinen terminkalender eingetaktet hättest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. Mai 2013)

Nörgeln tun die Deutschen am liebsten...

Geht auch eher um die Info, dass die banshee Bikes am Start sind. Der Termin selbst war schon bekannt.


----------



## MindPatterns (15. Mai 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Nörgeln tun die Deutschen am liebsten...
> 
> Geht auch eher um die Info, dass die banshee Bikes am Start sind. Der Termin selbst war schon bekannt.



Also, auf Facebook wurde es gepostet


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. Mai 2013)

Ich werde aufjedenfall mal vorbei schauen und gucken ob ich es bereue, das Spitfire statt dem Rune genommen zu haben


----------



## MindPatterns (15. Mai 2013)

Wer auch immer da landet - bitte massigst Fotos schießen. Insbesondere vom Legend, was nach langem Überlegen wohl mein nächster Bock wird.


----------



## Bwana (15. Mai 2013)

fone schrieb:


> ich muss zugeben ich bin erst ~15 stunden mit dem rampant gefahren.
> gucke immer nach spiel, bis jetzt alles ok.
> wie sieht das denn aus bei deinen gleitlagern? (foto?)
> 
> ...



Die haben keine Rillen? Interessant, ich habe nämlich 2 Achsen bekommen, eine schwarze noch zusätzlich und eine silberne die verbaut war, dachte deshalb es wäre schon die Austauschachse.

Ich wollte schon längst ein Foto machen, bin am Montag aber noch England gefahren und lebe jetzt hier erstmal eine Weile, daher hab ich ein bisschen viel um die Ohren gehabt und bin nicht dazu gekommen.

Ich werde aber noch ein Foto nachreichen, man sieht richtig, wie sich die Rillen in das Lager gedrückt haben, total sinnlos.
Die neuen Lager sind noch keine 5 Stunden benutzt worden, haben auch wieder Spiel und ich so langsam keine Lust mehr.

Ist halt irgendwie ärgerlich, weil die Kiste absolut nach vorne geht und spaß macht.

Andere Frage:
Ich suche noch ein schönes Allmountain-Bike wie das Spitfire, da sich ein richtiges DH-Rad hier nicht wirklich lohnt. Ich habe bloß nicht so wirklich Lust so eine fette Gabel rein zu bauen und habe wahrscheinlich noch eine 140mm Gabel über.
Kann man mit einem Steuersatz der nicht integriert ist die Geometrie durch die kürzere Gabel wieder etwas verbssern?
Wie viel verträgt das Spitfire mit seinen 3,2 Kilo inkl. Dämpfer? Darf man das auch mal richtig ran nehmen (vielleicht doch mal ab und zu einen kleinen Bikeparkbesuch)?

Grüße von der Insel,

Björn


----------



## fone (15. Mai 2013)

äh... also meine ersatzachsen haben keine rillen... ob das so sein muss... dachte mal was davon gelesen zu haben.


----------



## slidedown (16. Mai 2013)

War gestern und heute mal nach Ewigkeiten wieder mit dem Wildcard unterwegs. Was soll
ich sagen? Meine neue Mühle liegt gerade in Einzelteilen im Zimmer verteilt, weil ich noch auf neue
Lager für die hintere Nabe warte. Die Karre ist einfach der Hammer, und das, obwohl ich noch
total old-school (ohne Winkelsteuersatz, nicht super-flach und super-tief, etc.) unterwegs bin.
Naja, meine Neue hat's quasi erfunden, if you know what I mean.

Ich hab ganz vergessen, was für ein Spass das ist. Es zwingt einen dermassen dazu, solange zu
fahren, bis nichts mehr drin ist. Beim ersten Versuch am 6m double bin ich 8m weit gesprungen
und hab in der Luft wohl irgendwas von 'holy shit' von mir gegeben.

Ich will's ja gerade verkaufen. Aber seit gestern bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob ich's machen
soll. Wenn mich Leute fragen, sag ich immer, dass das kein Bügeleisen, sondern ne Abschussrampe
ist (127mm)h. LMAA. Wenn man damit aktiv abspringt, dann ........

Ich sollte es nicht hergeben oder? Das einzige, das mich derzeit anmacht wäre ein
Iron Horse 6 point DD: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1037501?in=set


----------



## Vegder (16. Mai 2013)

Hi. Hier mal mein Spitfire. Bin sehr zufrieden.
Einziges Problem: Umwerfer funktioniert an der 3fach Kurbel nicht optimal. Vielleicht müsste ich mal mit den Spacern an der Kurbel was probieren.









Gruß Vegder


----------



## NoStyle (16. Mai 2013)

Bwana schrieb:


> ... Andere Frage:
> Ich suche noch ein schönes Allmountain-Bike wie das Spitfire, da sich ein richtiges DH-Rad hier nicht wirklich lohnt. Ich habe bloß nicht so wirklich Lust so eine fette Gabel rein zu bauen und habe wahrscheinlich noch eine 140mm Gabel über.
> Kann man mit einem Steuersatz der nicht integriert ist die Geometrie durch die kürzere Gabel wieder etwas verbssern?
> Wie viel verträgt das Spitfire mit seinen 3,2 Kilo inkl. Dämpfer? Darf man das auch mal richtig ran nehmen (vielleicht doch mal ab und zu einen kleinen Bikeparkbesuch)?
> ...


Hmmm ... also ich selbst fahre kaum noch Park und bin lieber auf Natur-Trails unterwegs. Ich weiss nicht wie ich den Rahmen kaputt bekommen soll, aber "The Downhiller´s XC-Bike" oder "for those who likes to Shred hard and fast" ist bekanntlich das Credo des Spitfire. Ob es eine explizite Parkfreigabe hat weiss ich nicht, wird es aber wohl verkraften können wenn man es nicht übertreibt. Es ist eben kein Freerider! Die "schweren" 3,2 kg kommen durch die Einstell-Optionen zustande, sonst wäre das höchstwahrscheinlich ein sub 3 kg Rahmen ...

Eine 140er Gabel passt auch ins Spitfire. Das Problem ist nur: Es gibt für ZS44/56 bislang keine externen unteren Lagerschalen, ausser man verbaut einen Winkelsteuersatz mit Tapered Gabelschaft. Daher wäre eine 150er Gabel mit ZS-Steuersatz die Alternative. Der Geometrie käme das auch entgegen, sonst kommt das Tretlager wirklich sehr tief.

Gilt übrigens alles für das V2 Spitfire.





slidedown schrieb:


> War gestern und heute mal nach Ewigkeiten wieder mit dem Wildcard unterwegs. Was soll
> ich sagen? Meine neue Mühle liegt gerade in Einzelteilen im Zimmer verteilt, weil ich noch auf neue
> Lager für die hintere Nabe warte. Die Karre ist einfach der Hammer, und das, obwohl ich noch
> total old-school (ohne Winkelsteuersatz, nicht super-flach und super-tief, etc.) unterwegs bin.
> ...


Tja, was soll man dazu sagen ... es gibt wirklich viele gute Bikes, aber das Wildcard ist schon was Besonderes ...
Ich habe bisher auch nur äusserst halbherzig meinen Wildcard-Rahmen zum Verkauf angeboten. Ich hänge an dem Ding, weiss auch nicht ...





Vegder schrieb:


> Hi. Hier mal mein Spitfire. Bin sehr zufrieden.
> Einziges Problem: Umwerfer funktioniert an der 3fach Kurbel nicht optimal. Vielleicht müsste ich mal mit den Spacern an der Kurbel was probieren.
> 
> Gruß Vegder


Hast Du eventuell nicht den richtigen Umwerfer? Ich sehe da keinen Down-Swing/Schelle oben Umwerfer ...


----------



## Cam-man (16. Mai 2013)

ich hätte meins auch nie verkaufen sollen...

  @haha
wie siehts jetzt eigentlich final aus?
bist aber wohl anscheinend schon auf den dirtmasters und nicht erreichbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bwana (16. Mai 2013)

@NoStyle: ach ja verdammt, der hat ja 56mm für die untere Lagerschale... aber danke für deine ausführliche Antwort
 @fone: ich finde gerade dies verdammten ausgelutschten Lager nicht, sind noch in irgendeinem Umzugs-Fahrradsachen-Karton. Hast du bei dir alle Achsen ausgetauscht, oder nur die Dicke?


----------



## Cirest (17. Mai 2013)

der rahmen ist angekommen! erster eindruck: sehr robust und relativ rot  - glaub' ich werd ihn erstmal so einrahmen und an die wand hängen!


----------



## Schreiner (17. Mai 2013)

Viel Spaß damit, jag das Ding schön durch die Straß...b..klamm 

Mein Banshee kommt auch demnächst wieder nach Innsbruck


----------



## Vegder (17. Mai 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hast Du eventuell nicht den richtigen Umwerfer? Ich sehe da keinen Down-Swing/Schelle oben Umwerfer ...




Ist ein downswing. Ich hab aber den Eindruck, dass der Umwerfer zu weit innen liegt. Hab ihn so weit wie möglich nach aussen eingestellt, aber der Wechsel vom 2. ins 3. KB läuft nicht optimal.


----------



## NoStyle (17. Mai 2013)

Vegder schrieb:


> Ist ein downswing. Ich hab aber den Eindruck, dass der Umwerfer zu weit innen liegt. Hab ihn so weit wie möglich nach aussen eingestellt, aber der Wechsel vom 2. ins 3. KB läuft nicht optimal.


Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist Downswing = Shimano = Schelle oben, bei SRAM = High Clamp. Topswing (Deiner) = Shimano = Schelle unten, bei SRAM = Low Clamp.

Ich musste letzteren damals am Bullit fahren, was auch viel Feinjustage benötigte, egal ob mit 3 KBs oder 2 KBs mit Bashguard. Der Grund liegt im etwas anderen Schwenkbereich, vorgegeben durch das untenliegende Parallelogramm. Beim Downswing (Schelle oben) ist der Schwenkbereich anders (besser) und weniger anfällig bezüglich präziser Montage. So einer, als Dualpull (Zug von oben und unten möglich) sollte Dein Problem lösen ohne irgendwelche Spacerung. Hatte ich am Wildcard auch und funktionierte absolut fehlerfrei. 





Cirest schrieb:


> der rahmen ist angekommen! erster eindruck: sehr robust und relativ rot  - glaub' ich werd ihn erstmal so einrahmen und an die wand hängen!


Häng oder leg Ihn doch bitte mal so wie er ist auf ne Waage, ohne Flip-Chips, Dropouts, Dämpfer und Gedönse. Bin gespannt wie "schwer" der wohl ist ...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (17. Mai 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> wäre halt nur eine eventuelle Erklärung gewesen...es gibt ja auch Leute die die Dämpfung aufn Parkplatz ""TESTEN""



falsch! diese leute testen  die federung! weil die haben an ihren eigenen bikes HSC und LSC auf Anschlag offen! - muss aber natürlich einstellbar sein, weils sooo viel besser is!!!


----------



## iceis (17. Mai 2013)

das war doch nur ironisch gemeint...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (17. Mai 2013)

wurde von mir auch nicht als schlimm oder so aufgefasst, passt schon - aber das hat halt gut gepasst und ich erleb´s bei fasst jedem bikeparkbesuch!


----------



## Cirest (17. Mai 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Häng oder leg Ihn doch bitte mal so wie er ist auf ne Waage, ohne Flip-Chips, Dropouts, Dämpfer und Gedönse. Bin gespannt wie "schwer" der wohl ist ...



steurersatz und tretlager sind schon eingepresset!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (17. Mai 2013)

Cirest schrieb:


> steurersatz und tretlager sind schon eingepresset!


Ist auch nicht wirklich wichtig. 
Lieber fix aufbauen und die Pfingsttage zum Fahren nutzen!


----------



## Cirest (18. Mai 2013)

:/ ...wird wohl ende juni werden, warte auf die pike!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Mai 2013)

Cirest schrieb:


> :/ ...wird wohl ende juni werden, warte auf die pike!



Die neue Pike? Da bin ich gespannt auf einen Erfahrungsbericht....


----------



## Cirest (18. Mai 2013)

jo genau (die 160mm rtc3 in schwarz) ich hoff sram entäuscht mein unbegründetes vertrauen in die erste charge nicht!


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Mai 2013)

leider hat die pike nur ne 15er steckachse oder gibts die 20mm option


----------



## Cirest (18. Mai 2013)

nö gibts nur in 15mm soweit ich weiß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Mai 2013)

Gibts nicht Adapter von 15 auf 20mm??

EDIT:
Meinte natürlich umgekehrt..


----------



## NoStyle (18. Mai 2013)

Man muss von 20 auf 15 mm runter adaptieren, sollte bei den meisten Naben kein Problem sein. 

Mittlerweile rege ich mich über die 15 mm Achsen auch nicht mehr auf - sie werden bzw. sind der neue Standard in dieser Federwegsklasse, hauptsächlich um etwas Gewicht zu sparen, dagegen macht man nichts ...

Es ist nur eventuell blöd für diejenigen mit System-Laufrädern - bei einigen gibt es keine Möglichkeit bei der Nabe von 15 hoch auf 20 mm zu adaptieren, sollte man mal z.B. auf Lyriks, BOS oder Fox 36er Gabeln wechseln ...


----------



## iceis (18. Mai 2013)

ich weis jetzt nicht wie wenig Gewicht durch die 15mm gespart werden, aber es ist doch dann zwangsläufig mehr material auf der Nabe damits wieder passt...15mm Standard könnte ne Idee aus Brüssel sien^^


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Mai 2013)

Macht es denn überhaupt Sinn, wenn vorne so viel "Dicker" ist als hinten?


----------



## iceis (18. Mai 2013)

Da steht ein wenig was
http://thebikeblog.de/2011/02/22/achsstandards-vorderrad/

is mir im Grunde aber alles egal weil ich eh so lange es geht bei 20mm bleibe


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Mai 2013)

seh ich genauso 
bei mir liegt genug 20mm und 26zoll zeuch rum 
als das mich neue standarts reizen


----------



## fone (18. Mai 2013)

Bwana schrieb:


> @
> [MENTION=16621]fone: ich finde gerade dies verdammten ausgelutschten Lager nicht, sind noch in irgendeinem Umzugs-Fahrradsachen-Karton. Hast du bei dir alle Achsen ausgetauscht, oder nur die Dicke?


ich hab noch gar nix ausgetauscht. hatte heute meinen 2. tag im park - ich merk nix. 
ich fahr halt nur so rum und nehm die tables mit. wie hast du das rad denn eingesetzt?

meine austauschachsen sehen so aus:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1377733


----------



## NoStyle (19. Mai 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> ich weis jetzt nicht wie wenig Gewicht durch die 15mm gespart werden, aber es ist doch dann zwangsläufig mehr material auf der Nabe damits wieder passt...15mm Standard könnte ne Idee aus Brüssel sien^^


Warum sollte auf der Nabe mehr Material sein? Es ändern sich doch meistens "nur" die seitlich aufsteckbaren Hülsen ...

Wo vermutlich Material an der Gabel gespart wird ist die unterschiedliche Einbaubreite - 20 mm = 110 mm EBB, 15 mm = 100 EBB. Die fehlenden 10 mm Breite ziehen sich durch die Gabelkonstruktion wie Gabelbrücke oder Verbindungsbogen. Wieviel Gewicht tatsächlich eingespart werden kann? Keine Ahnung. Hängt auch viel von der Konstruktion der Stand/Tauchrohre ab ...

Viel interessanter finde ich die eventuell möglichen Einbußen in der Verdreh/Verwindungs-Steifigkeit. Die ist hoffentlich so gering wie möglich, dann wäre es ja ok ...

Juckt mich aber auch bis auf Weiteres nicht, da die Deville 20 mm Achse hat und Dank 1 1/8 Schaft noch Rückwärtskompatibel zu "älteren" Rahmen ist.




kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Macht es denn überhaupt Sinn, wenn vorne so viel "Dicker" ist als hinten?


Gute Frage ...
Ich denke alles was die Steifigkeit (ohne starke Gewichtsanhebung) erhöht macht Sinn, oder?


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. Mai 2013)

Gestern im Wald






Und heute über dem Wald, mit third Eye an den Felsen entlang.


----------



## NoStyle (19. Mai 2013)

Boah, Ihr habt ja noch besseres Wetter als hier im Rheinland! Wobei heute wars schon ziemlich sommerlich - hab Blut und Wasser geschwitzt ...
Immer wieder schöne Bilder von Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. Mai 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Boah, Ihr habt ja noch besseres Wetter als hier im Rheinland! Wobei heute wars schon ziemlich sommerlich - hab Blut und Wasser geschwitzt ...




Vermutlich aber mal wieder nicht auf´m Trail....


----------



## iceis (19. Mai 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Warum sollte auf der Nabe mehr Material sein? Es ändern sich doch meistens "nur" die seitlich aufsteckbaren Hülsen ...



Naja es müssen doch zumindest Lager mit kleineren Innendurchmesser im Laufrad sein, also ist da wohl auch mehr Material....wenn da eine Gewichtsersparnis vorhanden ist dann eher von der schmaleren Breite als von der dünneren Achse...aber wie gesagt mir ist das sowieso alles wurst...20mm wird solange benutzt wie möglich und wenns nicht mehr möglich ist lässt sich sowieso nix dran ändern.


----------



## Bwana (20. Mai 2013)

fone schrieb:


> ich hab noch gar nix ausgetauscht. hatte heute meinen 2. tag im park - ich merk nix.
> ich fahr halt nur so rum und nehm die tables mit. wie hast du das rad denn eingesetzt?
> 
> meine austauschachsen sehen so aus:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1377733



Meine Achse ist anscheinend aus dem gleichen Material aber mit Fettkanälen, und meine Buchsen sind auch anders.

Ich habe die Achse schon immer ordendlich gefettet eingebaut und dann nochmal durch die Fettkanäle eine ordentliche Ladung.

So sieht das ganze dann aus, nach nichtmal einem WE  (und auch wirklich nicht wildes, ganz seichte Endurotour ohne Sprünge etc.): 







Das Rad fährt sich absolut traumhaft, aber ich hab echt langsam keine Lust mehr, sitze jetzt hier und hab nur das eine Bike . 
Es handelt sich dabei immer nur um die beiden Lager unten, und der dritte Satz gibt jetzt auch schon den Geist auf.


----------



## NoStyle (20. Mai 2013)

Bwana schrieb:


> Meine Achse ist anscheinend aus dem gleichen Material aber mit Fettkanälen, und meine Buchsen sind auch anders...


Dann hast Du vermutlich nicht die neuen Achsen und Gleitlager drin!!! Meines Wissens sehen diese so aus wie auf Fones verlinktem Foto (ohne Rillen und mit anderer Beschichtung) und solltest Du dir unbedingt besorgen.




kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Vermutlich aber mal wieder nicht auf´m Trail....


Keine Ahnung was Du von mir eigentlich willst?!? Machs wie ich: Einfach Biken gehen wenn möglich ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. Mai 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was Du von mir eigentlich willst?!? Machs wie ich: Einfach Biken gehen wenn möglich ...



Ja, was und warum eigentlich? Vergiss es einfach....


----------



## Cam-man (20. Mai 2013)

ich versteh ehrlich gesagt auch nicht was du mit deinen posts immer erreichen willst...


----------



## Frog (20. Mai 2013)

@ nostayle & Kalkhoffpink: Ihr 2 solltet mal öfter mit uns in Glüder fahren...anstatt zu diskutieren ob man nur mehr im Forum (MTBnews oder MTBR) schreibt oder auf dem Trail ist

Ride on....in 2 Wochen geht`s los Freeride-Tour: Bozen +Pard + Trailtrophy bzw. Latsch und Meran


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Mai 2013)

Damit niemand einen schlechten Morgen hat, weil andere für seinen Geschmack wenig biken, ein kleiner Bericht. 

So, am Sonntag bin ich einige Meter bergab mit dem dem Rune in M von Third Eye gefahren und er mit meinem L. Der Trail: sehr anspruchsvoll, eng, teils recht steil, technisch anspruchsvolle Kurven. Ein teilweise sehr gemeiner Weg. Am Teststück war es kurz "technisch flowig", aber es waren auch ein paar nicht einfach so zu fahrende Stellen drin.

Es gibt auf diesem Weg eine Kurve die wir "die Mutter aller Kurven" nennen. Das ist eine sehr steile Spitzkehre, super eng, mit einem 30-40cm Absatz genau in der Kehre, wo es eh schon sehr steil ist. Eine saublöde Stelle. Der im Vergleich zum alten Bike sehr lange Radstand meines L Rune mit Winklelsteuersatz war dort trotz Platzmangels kein Problem - ich konnte sie fahren (wenn auch mit einer etwas anderen Taktik - die Kurve sieht jetzt aber auch nicht mehr so aus wie im Herbst).

Mein Fazit zwischen M (50mm Vorbau) und L (30mm Vorbau): Beides geht sehr gut für meine 180cm.  "Satter" liegt der größere Rahmen, wendig/spielerisch sind für mich beide - aber man spürt schon einen Unterschied, wobei ich nicht glaube, dass ich auf einem sehr winkeligen Trail mit dem kurzen Bike schneller wäre. Hinzu kommt, dass seine neue Lyrik angenehmer dämpft als meine mittlerweile 4 Jahre alte Van R.
Die Haltung am Bike ist durch die unterschiedlichen Vorbauten ähnlich. Das M lässt sich etwas leichter lupfen - das habe ich beim direkten Umstieg von L auf M gemerkt - beim Umstieg zurück viel mir da kein Unterschied auf...komisch *g*. Ansonsten waren sie sich mE sehr ähnlich. Das L verleitet mehr zum Gas geben. Third Eye (3cm kleiner als ich), kommt mit seinem M natürlich besser zurecht, wobei er auch wesentlich Trial-orientierter fährt als ich und mehr mit dem Bike herum blödelt. Ich "fahre" eher, versetze das Hinterrad gleich oft aber das Vorderrad nur wenn nötig, während er bei der Mutter aller Kurven über mehrere Vorderrad-Versetzer die Stelle komplett anders bewältigt. Für solche Spielereien ist das vorne kürzere Bike natürlich angenehmer. Ich bin sehr direkt innen mit dem Vorderrad in die besagte Stelle über die hohe Kante in die Kurve gefahren, dann ein bisserl balancieren, hinten lupfen und notfalls auch noch vorne, wenn ich zu weit reingefahren bin...fertig. Das direkte Hineinfahren ginge wohl auch mit dem kürzeren Bike (sie sind ja gleich flach), wobei ich die Länge nach vorne sehr angenehm finde.

Für meine Größe sind definitiv beide gut, wobei ich den längeren Radstand zum Gasgeben schon sehr nett finde. Im engen technischen Gelände sehe ich für mich aber auch ein paar Vorteile durch die Länge - das passt super zu meinem Fahrstil. Wäre ich die 3cm kleiner, so wie third eye, hätte ich eventuell auch ein M - schwierig!  Fazit vom Fazit: So wie man es sich erwarten würde!  Wen jemand das Gas gerne stehen lässt, kann er bedenkenlos zum größeren Rahmen greifen, ohne mMn bei der Wendigkeit einzubüßen.


----------



## jojo2 (21. Mai 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ... ein kleiner Bericht...




danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (21. Mai 2013)

Auch danke, jetzt noch ein Bild der "Mutter aller Kurven" und alles ist gut


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Mai 2013)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Auch danke, jetzt noch ein Bild der "Mutter aller Kurven" und alles ist gut



Muss ich suchen!  Dieses Mal haben wir keines gemacht. Leider ist die Stelle quasi unfotografierbar *g* Das schaut immer lächerlich aus - dabei haben sich dort schon Dramen abgespielt. 

Hier sind zwei Bilder aus 2009 von Horsts Webseite. Richtig viel sieht man aber auch da nicht.
http://silly-lines.blogspot.co.at/2010/02/bilder.html

Bei dem Bild kann man sich vorstellen, dass es sehr eng und wirklich steil her geht.


----------



## Schreiner (21. Mai 2013)

Man siehts schon, Spitzkehren sind einfach unfotogen


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Mai 2013)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Man siehts schon, Spitzkehren sind einfach unfotogen



ja, das ist leider so!  Was man wirklich nicht sieht ist das Gelände ansich - obwohl ein waagrechtes Unterrohr schon etwas aussagt. Dort ist's wirklich steil. Gerade runter ist, naja, blöd halt. Beim Hinterrad ist kein/kaum Platz zum Lupfen. Wie gesagt, eine echt richtig blöde Kurve *g* Mittlerweile ist die Kante in der Kurve höher als im Foto - geht aber dank Rune noch immer


----------



## berkel (21. Mai 2013)

@GrazerTourer
Kommt Third Eye eigentlich vom Trial, oder hat er sich Trialtechniken beim MTB-Fahren angeeignet? Weil Trialfahrer fahren wirklich ganz anders. Ich bin auf LP dem Stefan Schlie hinterher gefahren und er hat mich ein paar mal in eine Falle "gelockt". Der fährt einfach eine ganz andere Linie und du musst dann anhalten weil du die Stelle aus der Position nicht fahren kannst. Ich rolle alles flüssig, mehr DH-style / Ideallinie, während er den Trail ganz anders liest und rumtrickst. Den unterschiedlichen Fahrstil sieht man auch schön im "Sea of Rock" Video zwischen Harald Philipp und Tom Öhler.

PS: In deinem Bericht habt ihr im 2. Satz beide ein L.


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Mai 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> @GrazerTourer
> Kommt Third Eye eigentlich vom Trial, oder hat er sich Trialtechniken beim MTB-Fahren angeeignet?



Zweiteres, wobei er doch recht regelmäßig gezielt in die Richtung übt. Er ist kein Trialer, kann aber doch weit mehr als zB ich und wird immer immer besser. Er sucht sich absichtlich oft "andere" Linien und probiert Ideen aus...Silly Lines halt! 



berkel schrieb:


> PS: In deinem Bericht habt ihr im 2. Satz beide ein L.



Danke! Hab's korrigiert. 

Wäre interessant, was   @Third Eye zum Unterschied zwischen M und L Rahmen sagt. Meine ist ja nur die eine Sicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Third Eye (21. Mai 2013)

... da isser schon! 
Das L ist ja hinten (Kettenstrebe) gleich lang, vorne ca. 2 cm länger, zusammen mit dem 2 cm längeren Vorbau hab ich einwenig mehr Gewicht am Vorderrad. Taugt mir bei Trialsachen mehr. Vorallem wenn ich irgendwo rauf will oder mich in der Ebene bewege, kommt mir diese Position entgegen. Lupfen (Front pivot) bzw. alles wo man da Hinterrad in der Höhe hat und ausschwenkt geht natürlich leichter. 

Für alle Sachen über 15 - 20 km/h geht Martins L sicher besser, da laufruhiger. Und maximal bei ganz, ganz engen fiesen Kurven merkt man den längeren Radstand negativ. Auf kurvigen Singletrails konnte ich auch keinen Nachteil spüren, von wegen zuwenig wendig.
Und ganz viel ist natürlich Gewohnheit.

Zuerst war auch die Sattelrohrlänge ein Argument (43 vs. 47 cm). 
In Wirklichkeit bringe ich meine Sattel aber auch nicht weiter rein, da ich ja eine längere Stütze brauche und dann unten im Knick anstehe.

@ Trial: ich bin einer der wenigen, dem es Spaß macht eine Stunde nur auf Baumstämmen zu balancieren und verschiedene Lines auszuprobieren.
Vorteil ist das man auf dem Trail eine größere Auswahl an Techniken zur Lösung eines Problems hat.


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Mai 2013)

Third Eye schrieb:


> @ Trial: ich bin einer der wenigen, dem es Spaß macht eine Stunde nur auf Baumstämmen zu balancieren und verschiedene Lines auszuprobieren.
> Vorteil ist das man auf dem Trail eine größere Auswahl an Techniken zur Lösung eines Problems hat.



hahaha, ich muss gerade herzhaft lachen!  

Vor 2 Wochen hab ich eine halbe Stunde nur einen blöden Baum "bearbeitet", bis es meiner Freundin zu blöd geworden ist beim Warten.  Deine Motivation bringt aber sonst kaum einer mit....da bin ich ganz weit davon entfernt.



Third Eye schrieb:


> Vorteil ist das man auf dem Trail eine größere Auswahl an Techniken zur Lösung eines Problems hat.



Darf ich dich umformulieren? "Vorteil ist, dass man auf dem Trail eine größere Auswahl an Problemen findet, die gelöst werden wollen!"


----------



## MindPatterns (21. Mai 2013)

Bis wieder schwereres Gerät am Start ist, wird das Rune auf Ultra-Slack gestellt und der Park gerockt:


----------



## NoStyle (21. Mai 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> @ nostyle & Kalkhoffpink: Ihr 2 solltet mal öfter mit uns in Glüder fahren...anstatt zu diskutieren ob man nur mehr im Forum (MTBnews oder MTBR) schreibt oder auf dem Trail ist
> 
> Ride on....in 2 Wochen geht`s los Freeride-Tour: Bozen +Pard + Trailtrophy bzw. Latsch und Meran


Danke! Deinen Einladungen werde ich wenn irgendwie möglich nachkommen! Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß auf dem Trip 

Als Wochenend-Papa muss ich halt meistens auf fiese (sehr frühe) Tageszeiten zum Biken zurückgreifen, sonst bekomme ich nicht alles unter einen Hut. Das weiss eigentlich jeder der mich halbwegs kennt. 
Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht für was ich mich hier eigentlich rechtfertigen sollte ... !!??!!




GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ... ein kleiner Bericht ...


Vielen Dank für den Bericht - wirklich sehr informativ und sehr interessant was Third Eye für Eindrücke diesbezüglich hat. Seine Videos schaue ich mir schon seit einigen Jahren begeistert an. Wobei bei 177 cm Körpergröße die Frage der richtigen Rahmengröße eindeutiger ist, oder?

Ich fühle mich auf L tatsächlich auch nen Tacken wohler, hätte ich so niemals gedacht!! Mir hilft es, neben flachen Lenkwinkeln, gegen Überschlagsgefühle. Wobei mein "steil und technisch" ganz sicher nicht Euren Anspruch hat! Dazu brauche ich spürbar weniger extreme Gewichtsverlagerungen, bin aber froh das Sitzrohr und eine Sattelstütze etwas eingekürzt zu haben. Eventuell reduziere ich doch leicht die Vorbaulänge auf 40 mm, dann ist es für mich 100 % perfekt.
Der Rest ist wohl einfach Übung ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Mai 2013)

@MindPatterns
Cool! Ich hoffe ich schaff's jetzt endlich bald einmal nach Maribor in den Bikpark. Das Rune scharrt schon mit den Reifen im Keller! 
 @NoStyle
Gut, dass sich der Tausch gelohnt hat! Sitzrohr kürzen war kein Problem? Wieviel hast du denn weggenommen?


----------



## NoStyle (21. Mai 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Gut, dass sich der Tausch gelohnt hat! Sitzrohr kürzen war kein Problem? Wieviel hast du denn weggenommen?


Ja, das hat sich tatsächlich gelohnt - auch für meinen Tauschpartner. 

Ich habe 18/19 mm abgesägt (etwas über der Rundung des alten Klemmschlitzes) und einen neuen Klemmschlitz auf der gegenüber liegenden Seite angefertigt. Mehr geht nicht, sonst klemmt man auf der Schweissnaht des Verbindungsblechs, zumindest beim Spitfire. Dazu habe ich die Banshee-Stütze für maximale Sattelabsenkung gekürzt - so ist der Sattel, bei waagerechten Pedalen, ganz knapp unterhalb meiner Kniegelenke. Die 41 cm Thomson bleibt ungekürzt für Touren.
Ist vielleicht eine Schwachsinns-Aktion neben meinen anderen Modifikationen, da Garantieverlust und deshalb eigentlich nicht empfehlenswert! Ich bin es allerdings von jeher gewohnt den Sattel so tief wie möglich zu haben wenn es steil und technisch wird (für meine Verhältnisse). Vielleicht auch ne Kopfsache, aber anders fühle ich mich nicht wohl ...


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Mai 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Bis wieder schwereres Gerät am Start ist, wird das Rune auf Ultra-Slack gestellt und der Park gerockt:


----------



## MindPatterns (21. Mai 2013)

Kann mir jemand mal kurz beim Steuersatz einen Tip geben? ich meine minimales Spiel zu haben, aber ich bin echt zu blöd das Spiel zu lokalisieren. Wenn ich nach der "Vorderradbremse anziehen" Methode gehe, kann ich Spiel spüren (halte den lenker dabei fest beim vor- und zurückziehen), was sich aber weder an den Buchsen der Gabel noch an den Schalen des Steuersatzes ausmachen läßt.
Hat jemand einen Tip für mich, wie ich dem ganzen auf die Spur kommen und zumindest schonmal den Steuersatz als Verursacher ausschließen kann?


----------



## trailterror (21. Mai 2013)

Echt ne heftige kurve da oben....
 @Third Eye

Welchen LW fährst du im vergleich zu grazers 64'em?


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Mai 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal kurz beim Steuersatz einen Tip geben? ich meine minimales Spiel zu haben, aber ich bin echt zu blöd das Spiel zu lokalisieren. Wenn ich nach der "Vorderradbremse anziehen" Methode gehe, kann ich Spiel spüren (halte den lenker dabei fest beim vor- und zurückziehen), was sich aber weder an den Buchsen der Gabel noch an den Schalen des Steuersatzes ausmachen läßt.
> Hat jemand einen Tip für mich, wie ich dem ganzen auf die Spur kommen und zumindest schonmal den Steuersatz als Verursacher ausschließen kann?



Würde sagen bau mal die Bremsbeläge aus, und gehe dann mit dem Rad an ne Kante, und drück das Vorderrad quer gegen die Kante, um das Spiel zu merken, oder eben nicht. Teilweise wackeln auch die Bremsbeläge im Sattel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. Mai 2013)

Die Bremsbeläge können auch minimal Spiel haben.

Edit: zu spät !


----------



## MindPatterns (21. Mai 2013)

Hm, und wenn ich den Steuersatz spielfrei einstelle... ist das normal, daß man dann denkt daß unten der Übergang Gabelkrone/Steuerrohr ein wenig flext? Spürbares Spiel ist gerade nicht da (Rad steht aufm Kopf), aber man biildet sich ja auch schonmal gerne was ein...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Mai 2013)

Um den Steuersatz auszuschließen würde ich evtl. mal eben den Lenker lockern und die Ahead-Schraube noch mal etwas anziehen...

EDIT: Auch zu spät...


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Mai 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Echt ne heftige kurve da oben....
> @Third Eye
> 
> Welchen LW fährst du im vergleich zu grazers 64'em?



Er hat den gleichen Steuersatz verbaut wie ich. Die Bikes unterscheiden sich bzgl. der Geometrie nur in der Rahmengröße und Vorbaulänge. Wir fahren beide mit -1,5° Winkelsteuersatz und in der kurzen/hohen Stellung.


----------



## Third Eye (21. Mai 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Echt ne heftige kurve da oben....
> @Third Eye
> 
> Welchen LW fährst du im vergleich zu grazers 64'em?



Der LW ist gleich: laut Geotabelle (minus 1.5° Angleset, hohe Einstellung): 64.5°
Mit dem 2.3" Baron meß ich diese auch, mit der 2.5" Muddy Mary sind es dann 64°; sind gut 2 cm Unterschied im Durchmesser - können das die 650 B Freunde auch lesen!? 
Fr. Edith sagt: war zu langsam!



> Darf ich dich umformulieren? "Vorteil ist, dass man auf dem Trail eine größere Auswahl an Problemen findet, die gelöst werden wollen!"


Die Sache ist - es stimmt so! 


Noch zur Rahmengröße: Martin und ich haben ziemlich dieselbe Sitzhöhe, ich hab 84 cm Schrittlänge und: ich hab extrem lange Hände! 188 cm Spannweite!! (Fingerspitze zu Fingerspitze)


----------



## Cam-man (21. Mai 2013)

mit fingern am übergang konus/lagerschale merkst du nichts?
wenn da nichts is dann mach dir erstmal keine gedanken
insgesamt gibts da so viel was immer minimal "wackeln" kann an gabelbuchsen, brembelägen, bremsscheiben, vorderradnaben und letztendlich auch reifen am boden...


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Mai 2013)

Third Eye schrieb:


> Noch zur Rahmengröße: Martin und ich haben ziemlich dieselbe Sitzhöhe, ich hab 84 cm Schrittlänge und: ich hab extrem lange Hände! 188 cm Spannweite!! (Fingerspitze zu Fingerspitze)



Stimmt! Das habe ich fast vergessen. Es ist sogar eher so, dass wenn einer tiefer sitzt, eher ich das bin... Ich bin halt einfach ein Sitzriese.


----------



## berkel (21. Mai 2013)

Beim Vor-/Zurückruckeln mit gezogener Bremse kann es auch von den Bremsbelägen kommen. Die sitzen normal nicht spielfrei im Sattel.
Gabelbuchsen kann man prüfen wenn man bei ausgebautem VR an Steckachse und Gabelbrücke greift und entgegengesetzt ruckelt (evtl. Gabel ausbauen und mit dem Schaft in den Montageständer klemmen).
Steuersatz ist etwas schwieriger wenn er trotz angezogener Einstellschraube spiel hat. Sollte er aber eigentlich nicht.

Edit: auch zu langsam


----------



## NoStyle (21. Mai 2013)

Third Eye schrieb:


> ... sind gut 2 cm Unterschied im Durchmesser - können das die 650 B Freunde auch lesen!?  ...


Oh autschi-autsch ... verdammt ... 
Aber ich mag mein SechsPfuffzischBee irgendwie doch ganz gerne ... 




MindPatterns schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal kurz beim Steuersatz einen Tip geben? ich meine minimales Spiel zu haben, aber ich bin echt zu blöd das Spiel zu lokalisieren. Wenn ich nach der "Vorderradbremse anziehen" Methode gehe, kann ich Spiel spüren (halte den lenker dabei fest beim vor- und zurückziehen), was sich aber weder an den Buchsen der Gabel noch an den Schalen des Steuersatzes ausmachen läßt.
> Hat jemand einen Tip für mich, wie ich dem ganzen auf die Spur kommen und zumindest schonmal den Steuersatz als Verursacher ausschließen kann?


Die Frage ist: Hast Du tatsächlich Spiel oder flext es nur minimal ...
a) Wie schon erwähnt - Bremsbeläge und/oder Gabelbuchsen.
b) Bedenke dass die Gabel nur von 2 kleinen Konussen im Lager oben und unten fixiert ist und der Gabelschaft bei Belastung auch etwas arbeitet. Gut möglich dass man etwas Bewegung an den Lagerschalenabdeckungen fühlt, tatsächlich aber kein echtes Spiel (im Sinne von zu lose) vorhanden ist. Je nach Konstruktion haben die Abdeckungen eine zusätzliche Kunststoff/Gummi-Dichtung - die arbeitet ganz minimal selbst bei stark angezogener Ahead-Schraube ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (21. Mai 2013)

Third Eye schrieb:


> Der LW ist gleich: laut Geotabelle (minus 1.5° Angleset, hohe Einstellung): 64.5°
> Mit dem 2.3" Baron meß ich diese auch, mit der 2.5" Muddy Mary sind es dann 64°; sind gut 2 cm Unterschied im Durchmesser - können das die 650 B Freunde auch lesen!?



Krasser LW! Empfindest du's nicht als zu flach um trialmässig zu faxen....?

Hab letztens mal so'n parklpatztest (klar nicht wirklich aussagekräftig) mit nem 64' moped (Noton) durchgeführt.....ist schon extrem


----------



## MindPatterns (21. Mai 2013)

Also ich bin mit meinem latein gänzlich am Ende und habe jetzt ausgemacht, was mich in den Wahnsinn treibt: Ich stelle den Steuersatz ein, mach die Probe: Alles sitzt, kein ruckeln/merkliches Spiel beim Vorderradtest.
Dann ziehe ich die Vorbauschrauben an, mach den Test erneut und es ist spiel vorhanden. 
Der Vorbau sieht plan aus und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß der beim Anziehen irgendwie hochgedrückt wird. Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen?



NoStyle schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Hast Du tatsächlich Spiel oder flext es nur minimal ...
> a) Wie schon erwähnt - Bremsbeläge und/oder Gabelbuchsen.
> b) Bedenke dass die Gabel nur von 2 kleinen Konussen im Lager oben und unten fixiert ist und der Gabelschaft bei Belastung auch etwas arbeitet. Gut möglich dass man etwas Bewegung an den Lagerschalenabdeckungen fühlt, tatsächlich aber kein echtes Spiel (im Sinne von zu lose) vorhanden ist. Je nach Konstruktion haben die Abdeckungen eine zusätzliche Kunststoff/Gummi-Dichtung - die arbeitet ganz minimal selbst bei stark angezogener Ahead-Schraube ...


----------



## Cam-man (21. Mai 2013)

plan zum schaft?
aheadkappen gehen doch meistens sogar etwas in den vorbau rein, plan wäre also immer noch ein zu langer schaft
aber wieso sichs deswegen lockern sollte wüsste ich auch nicht...


----------



## MindPatterns (21. Mai 2013)

Hatte vorher 2x 5mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Ich wechsel mal auf 2mm und schau, was sich da tut...



Cam-man schrieb:


> plan zum schaft?
> aheadkappen gehen doch meistens sogar etwas in den vorbau rein, plan wäre also immer noch ein zu langer schaft
> aber wieso sichs deswegen lockern sollte wüsste ich auch nicht...


----------



## NoStyle (21. Mai 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meinem latein gänzlich am Ende und habe jetzt ausgemacht, was mich in den Wahnsinn treibt: Ich stelle den Steuersatz ein, mach die Probe: Alles sitzt, kein ruckeln/merkliches Spiel beim Vorderradtest.
> Dann ziehe ich die Vorbauschrauben an, mach den Test erneut und es ist spiel vorhanden.
> Der Vorbau sieht plan aus und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß der beim Anziehen irgendwie hochgedrückt wird. Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen?





Cam-man schrieb:


> plan zum schaft?
> aheadkappen gehen doch meistens sogar etwas in den vorbau rein, plan wäre also immer noch ein zu langer schaft
> aber wieso sichs deswegen lockern sollte wüsste ich auch nicht...


Oh ja, das solltest Du auch mal checken! Vorbau oder Spacer sollten 2-3 mm über den Gabelschaft herausragen, da die Kappen nach innen vertieft sind ...



trailterror schrieb:


> Krasser LW! Empfindest du's nicht als zu flach um trialmässig zu faxen....?
> Hab letztens mal so'n parklpatztest (klar nicht wirklich aussagekräftig) mit nem 64' moped (Noton) durchgeführt.....ist schon extrem


Stell Dir vor der Parkplatz hätte 40% oder mehr Gefälle ...
Ich glaube im hochalpinen, sehr steilem Gelände mit Absatzstufen, fühlt sich ein extrem flacher LW bestimmt durchaus angenehmer an.


----------



## MindPatterns (21. Mai 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> b) Bedenke dass die Gabel nur von 2 kleinen Konussen im Lager oben und unten fixiert ist und der Gabelschaft bei Belastung auch etwas arbeitet.



Darf sich ein Spacer denn beim Vorderradtest verdrehen? habe eben nochmal alles eingestellt und gemerkt, daß sich der Spacer tatsächlich drehen läßt, wenn ich mit angezogener Bremse hantiere. Muß zwar etwas Kraft aufbringen, aber trotzdem komisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (21. Mai 2013)

Das habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie ausprobiert ...
Wichtig ist, dass die Ahead-Kappe nicht auf dem Gabelschaft aufliegt, sondern durch Vorbau oder Spacer etwas Abstand hat. Zieht man die Schraube dann ausreichend fest an sollte eigentlich kein Spiel mehr auftreten. Danach Vorbau festziehen. Wenn man dann an der oberen Lagerschale noch kleinste Bewegung spürt ist das schlimmstenfalls der minimale Flex von Schaft, den Konussen oder Dichtungen.
Tatsächliches Spiel im Steuersatz stelle ich eigentlich nur fest wenn es bei Belastung knarzt. Dann wird es Zeit für eine Reinigung, neue Fettpackung und Arretierung.


----------



## MindPatterns (21. Mai 2013)

Ja... alles dem Handbuch nach eingestellt. Treibt mich trotzdem in den Wahnsinn. Ich selber spüre an dem Lager selber kein Spiel, nur über den Vorderradtest merke ich, daß "irgendwas" zum Lenker hochwandert, und dann auch nur wenn die Vorbauschrauben selber fest sind. Meine vermutung ist, daß durch die Verbindung (resultierend aus der angezogenen Klemmung) Gabelschaft-Vorbau irgendein Spiel besser in den Lenker übertragen wird. *schulterzuck*
Was auch immer es ist. Es kann mich jetzt mal.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. Mai 2013)

Nochmal zum Thema 1x Kettenführung am Spitfire V2.
Bernhard meinte eine Silentguide mit dem Hope Kettenblatt mit integriertem Bash Dann sieht die auch ganz ansehnlich aus.

Wie schon vorhher geschrieben:
-77designz/Emanon (untere Führung passt nicht, stößt gegen Kettenstrebe, kann man aber mit basteln dran bekommen, aber sitzt dann nicht perfekt)
-"alte" e.thirteen LG1 passt gar nicht (Backplate kommt gegen Kettenstrebe)

Habe die Reverse X1-B ins Auge gefasst und habe hier mal eine aus Papier (Vielen Dank an SolidBikes!) Passt, jedoch für ein 32er Blatt vorne müsste die untere Führung ganz nach oben und da stößt sie an. Mit der Einschränkung, dass die untere Führung nicht ganz am Kettenblatt ist würde es passen. Die Shaman Drake ist auch auf dem Weg zu mir, werde berichten, ob die passt.


----------



## NoStyle (21. Mai 2013)

Danke Nils! Sieht so aus als dürfte nur die obere Führung noch mehr im Uhrzeigersinn gedreht sein.
Hat der User "Bommelmaster" nicht mal schöne Carbon-Führungen zum sehr fairen Kurs gemacht? Ist vielleicht eine blöde Idee, aber vielleicht lässt er sich per Sammelbestellung zu einer Sonderanfertigung erweichen ... ?


----------



## haha (21. Mai 2013)

Mein Kollege von Carbocage macht sich gerade dran, eine Führung speziell für die KS Bikes zu bauen. Und zwar aus dem günstigen GFK. Möglichst kompakt im unteren Bereich, dass die Führung nicht das exponierteste Teil ist, und evtl. sogar mir abnehmbarem Taco. Somit sollte sich dann auch das Thema bald erledigt haben. Wobei auch zahlreiche andere Führungen der großen Hersteller wie E.13 u.a. problemlos passen. Eine Liste folgt nach dem Test.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. Mai 2013)

Achja, ganz veregessen...
Der Bernhard meinte noch, dass er grade mit Carbocage am schnacken war und die  vielleicht eine extra angefertigte Führung bauen wollen.

edit: da war ich wohl ein tick zu spät


----------



## der freed (21. Mai 2013)

tante edit war zu langsam...!


----------



## Collective (21. Mai 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema 1x Kettenführung am Spitfire V2.
> Bernhard meinte eine Silentguide mit dem Hope Kettenblatt mit integriertem Bash Dann sieht die auch ganz ansehnlich aus.
> 
> Wie schon vorhher geschrieben:
> ...




Wieso nicht einfach Hope IBR + Hope Kettenführung funktioniert super und ist schön schlicht


----------



## Third Eye (21. Mai 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Krasser LW! Empfindest du's nicht als zu flach um trialmässig zu faxen....?
> 
> Hab letztens mal so'n parklpatztest (klar nicht wirklich aussagekräftig) mit nem 64' moped (Noton) durchgeführt.....ist schon extrem



Viel ist wahrscheinlich Gewohnheit, ich hab die letzten 5 Jahre beim Wildcard 66° bzw. bergab 65° gehabt.
Und ganz ehrlich: ich merk 1° Unterschied gar nicht, das weiß / merkt nur mein Kopf ...! Bergab ist der flache Winkel halt schon fein.

Am Anfang merkt man schon beim Lupfen (Front Pivot) in der Ebene den flachen LW, da wäre ein steilerer auf jeden Fall besser (merke ich wenn ich mein Trialrad fahre, da werden es ca. 69° sein).
Ein großer Unterschied ist zum Wildcard auch die Gabel (Marzocchi 66 18 cm vs. Lyrik 16 cm): die supersofte Marzocchi aus dem Negativfederweg raus zu bekommen war schon deutlich mehr Aufgabe als jetzt mit der Lyrik. Merk ich sehr positiv bei so Endo Side Hop Sachen.
Und sehr positiv ist auch der kürzere Hinterbau, die 7 - 10 mm merk ich tatsächlich, vorallem wenn ich über Hindernisse oder Mulden das Vorderrad anziehe. 
Manual trau ich mich nicht sagen, denn kann ich nicht!


----------



## NoStyle (21. Mai 2013)

haha schrieb:


> Mein Kollege von Carbocage macht sich gerade dran, eine Führung speziell für die KS Bikes zu bauen. Und zwar aus dem günstigen GFK. Möglichst kompakt im unteren Bereich, dass die Führung nicht das exponierteste Teil ist, und evtl. sogar mir abnehmbarem Taco. Somit sollte sich dann auch das Thema bald erledigt haben. Wobei auch zahlreiche andere Führungen der großen Hersteller wie E.13 u.a. problemlos passen. Eine Liste folgt nach dem Test.


Wow Bernhard, das wäre echt klasse und halte ich ganz ehrlich für die beste Lösung! 
Werden das 1-fach und 2-fach-Führungen? Eine allgemeine Liste mit vernünftig passenden Führungen wäre wohl auch nicht schlecht. Das erspart eventuelle Fehlinvestitionen.




Collective schrieb:


> Wieso nicht einfach Hope IBR + Hope Kettenführung funktioniert super und ist schön schlicht


Hast Du das am Spitfire, Rune oder Prime ausprobiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Collective (21. Mai 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Wow Bernhard, das wäre echt klasse und halte ich ganz ehrlich für die beste Lösung!
> Werden das 1-fach und 2-fach-Führungen? Eine allgemeine Liste mit vernünftig passenden Führungen wäre wohl auch nicht schlecht. Das erspart eventuelle Fehlinvestitionen.
> 
> 
> ...



ist an meinem Spitfire verbaut läuft super


----------



## Parolli (21. Mai 2013)

haha schrieb:


> Mein Kollege von Carbocage macht sich gerade dran, eine Führung speziell für die KS Bikes zu bauen. Und zwar aus dem günstigen GFK. Möglichst kompakt im unteren Bereich, dass die Führung nicht das exponierteste Teil ist, und evtl. sogar mir abnehmbarem Taco. Somit sollte sich dann auch das Thema bald erledigt haben. Wobei auch zahlreiche andere Führungen der großen Hersteller wie E.13 u.a. problemlos passen. Eine Liste folgt nach dem Test.



Super, für mich ne 2-fach für Bash ohne Taco
Bernhard du bist Spitze! Werd die Woche noch die neue Emanon Duo ausprobieren, mal sehen ob die besser passt!


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Mai 2013)

haha schrieb:


> Mein Kollege von Carbocage macht sich gerade dran, eine Führung speziell für die KS Bikes zu bauen. Und zwar aus dem günstigen GFK. Möglichst kompakt im unteren Bereich, dass die Führung nicht das exponierteste Teil ist, und evtl. sogar mir abnehmbarem Taco. Somit sollte sich dann auch das Thema bald erledigt haben. Wobei auch zahlreiche andere Führungen der großen Hersteller wie E.13 u.a. problemlos passen. Eine Liste folgt nach dem Test.



Sehr cool!  eine Anregung von mir: man sollte sich auch überlegen, ob so eine Führung nicht auch für die kettenlinie des 64mm Lochkreis anpassbar sein sollte. Das wäre ein Traum!


----------



## martinfueloep (22. Mai 2013)

Kurze Unterbrechung der Rune/Spitfire-Flut:


----------



## jojo2 (22. Mai 2013)

sehr schön



(ich hab´s grad in winterberg 
in ultraneongelb gesehen... hach!
feines rad dieses legend)


----------



## NoStyle (22. Mai 2013)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> Kurze Unterbrechung der Rune/Spitfire-Flut


Sehr schönes Legend! 
Habe es bei meinem Tauschpartner auch in Neon-Gelb gesehen, mit schwarzer Boxxer vorne und CCDB-Coil. Der Hinterbau hat schon durch das Eigengewicht angesprochen - wahnsinn ...




Collective schrieb:


> Wieso nicht einfach Hope IBR + Hope Kettenführung funktioniert super und ist schön schlicht ... ist an meinem Spitfire verbaut läuft super.


Könntest Du davon bitte bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto hier posten. Dann wäre das ein Kandidat für die Liste passender KeFüs. 




haha schrieb:


> Mein Kollege von Carbocage macht sich gerade dran, eine Führung speziell für die KS Bikes zu bauen. Und zwar aus dem günstigen GFK. Möglichst kompakt im unteren Bereich, dass die Führung nicht das exponierteste Teil ist, und evtl. sogar mir abnehmbarem Taco ...


Bernhard, kann man schon absehen wieviel verschiedene Versionen machbar sind? Die 1-fach-Version wäre (inklusive Grazers Vorschlag) vermutlich relativ klar. Bei der 2-fach besteht ja die Möglichkeit entweder mit Bashguard oder Tacco (ohne BG). Ich persönlich werde noch bei 2x9/2x10 bleiben und würde letztere bevorzugen, fände aber eine Anti-Chainsuck-Lösung wie z.B. bei e.13 TRS sehr gut.


----------



## NoStyle (22. Mai 2013)

Gerade im Long-Travel-Porn-Thread gefunden. Sehr schönes Legend - und die Farbe knallt in Original mal richtig:







Bernhard, ist das von Deinem Stand in Winterberg? Wenn Du noch Bilder haben solltest gerne her damit.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Mai 2013)

Blau is scheener...


----------



## Schreiner (22. Mai 2013)

ich hab ja das neon rune, ich würd mir ein schwarzes holen mittlerweile.

Nach dem siffwetter schaut der Lack scho aus wie Sau. Lackqualität ist ähm hmm sagen wir es mal vornehm, unter aller Kanone. 

Aber grell is es schon das neon und jeder kennt mich im wald was vor und Nachteile hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (22. Mai 2013)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Lackqualität ist ähm hmm sagen wir es mal vornehm, unter aller Kanone.



bringt mehr so nachteile leute, das macht das ganze einfacher 

bei mir wirds jedenfalls so schnell kein banshee mehr


----------



## slidedown (22. Mai 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> bringt mehr so nachteile leute, das macht das ganze einfacher
> 
> bei mir wirds jedenfalls so schnell kein banshee mehr



Nanu? Darf man erfahren was es wird/ist?
Ansonsten einfach nen eloxiertes nehmen. Ist eh leichter


----------



## NoStyle (22. Mai 2013)

Ich persönlich mag ein Bike so "unbunt" wie möglich - ist natürlich Geschmacksache. Aber als ich so ein Legend im Original gesehen habe fand ich das schon extrem fett. Ich sehe mich an Farben nur schnell satt, deshalb mag ich es langfristig lieber dezent und ja, Black Anodized ist eine ziemlich unempfindliche Oberfläche. Da ich eh nicht so der Putzteufel bin kommt mir das entgegen.


----------



## Cam-man (22. Mai 2013)

vorbestellung ist ja nicht angekommen, war ich ja nicht der einzige.
und nochmal mach ich das nicht mit bei der chaostruppe... bis august bestenfalls warten und dann wieder so ne aktion... äh nein danke 
da kann bernhard dann auch nichts mehr machen. langsam kann ich verstehen wieso der vorherige vertrieb aufgegeben hat...

der nachteil am anodised ist halt dass es nie wieder richtig sauber wird


----------



## zec (22. Mai 2013)

Weil früher von der "Mutter aller Kurven" die Rede war. Ab 0:33 kann man sich ein besseres Bild dieser Stelle machen  -> http://mpora.com/videos/xffwUStTc

Ging damals mit dem Wildcard auch ganz wunderbar. Nur mein Giant wollte nicht ums Eck - lag sicher an der Geometrie  .


----------



## Cirest (22. Mai 2013)

boa das legend flasht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (22. Mai 2013)

Ok, also die Lieferung im August klappt jetzt auch nicht, oder wie darf man das verstehen? Das würde ich doch erstmal abwarten, bevor man Gerüchte zum Kochen bringt und hinterher alles nur heisse Luft ist. 
Oder hast Du jetzt doch einfach keine Lust mehr so lange zu warten? Das ist bestimmt verständlich, aber etwas anderes.


----------



## slidedown (22. Mai 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es dann ratsam, das Unterrohr abzukleben, wenn du vor
hast, den Rahmen irgendwann wieder zu verkaufen.

Irgendwie sinnlos der Satz, nachdem Cirest seinen post geändert hat


----------



## Cirest (22. Mai 2013)

slidedown schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist es dann ratsam, das Unterrohr abzukleben, wenn du vor
> hast, den Rahmen irgendwann wieder zu verkaufen.


danke! ... hab den original post in den anderen thread verschoben! 

für lackschäden hab ich ja auch das mitgelieferte nagellackfläschchen!


----------



## Schreiner (22. Mai 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Weil früher von der "Mutter aller Kurven" die Rede war. Ab 0:33 kann man sich ein besseres Bild dieser Stelle machen  -> http://mpora.com/videos/xffwUStTc
> 
> Ging damals mit dem Wildcard auch ganz wunderbar. Nur mein Giant wollte nicht ums Eck - lag sicher an der Geometrie  .



Boah das wär sofort mein Lieblingstrail, super Kehren und viele Bäume zum festhalten  Sehr schön.

Sollte ich Doch mal über Tirol rausfahren und "Urlaub bei Freunden" machen. 
Bei euch hats doch massig Seen, wär doch familiengerecht


----------



## Cam-man (22. Mai 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ok, also die Lieferung im August klappt jetzt auch nicht, oder wie darf man das verstehen? Das würde ich doch erstmal abwarten, bevor man Gerüchte zum Kochen bringt und hinterher alles nur heisse Luft ist.
> Oder hast Du jetzt doch einfach keine Lust mehr so lange zu warten? Das ist bestimmt verständlich, aber etwas anderes.





Cam-man schrieb:


> und nochmal mach ich das nicht mit bei der chaostruppe... bis august bestenfalls warten und dann wieder so ne aktion... äh nein danke



da stehts doch 
bis august ist halt das was gesagt wird, aber alles andere als sicher wie ich gelernt habe. nochmal mach ich den fehler nicht...


----------



## NoStyle (22. Mai 2013)

Also auf den Punkt gebracht: 
Du gehst ganz spekulativ davon aus, dass Du, trotz Großbestellung des D-Land-Vertriebes, selbst im August Deinen Rahmen nicht bekommst. Aber immerhin ein Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt was sich durchaus wahrscheinlich als falsch erweisen kann. Na dann musst Du tatsächlich was anderes kaufen ...


----------



## Cam-man (22. Mai 2013)

da steht nirgendwo was, was jemand als tatsache ansehen könnte und so als gerücht verbreitet?!? 
so schwer ist das doch jetzt nicht zu verstehen
fakt ist, dass die jungs sehr verplant sind.
und ich geh das risiko eben sicher nicht nochmal ein. am ende sitz ich ende september mit rad dran, was für mich absolut sinnfrei ist (genauso wie august es schon wäre). oder ich bin schon zu spät dran und bekomm wieder keins.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (22. Mai 2013)

was genau soll denn nun im august kommen? würde auch länger warten wenn was richtiges dabei wäre...


----------



## Cam-man (22. Mai 2013)

14er rune in neuen farben und reverb stealth sattelrohr.


----------



## NoStyle (22. Mai 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> was genau soll denn nun im august kommen? würde auch länger warten wenn was richtiges dabei wäre...


Edith: Bilder waren wohl weg ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (22. Mai 2013)

Mich würd mal die Fork Option beim Legend interessieren - wieso nur Boxxer RC und nicht direkt eine R2C2? Tun die sich von der Performance nicht viel? Bin letzte Saison eine RC gefahren und... nuja, funktioniert hat sie immerhin... oder zielt das auf die Build varianten ab? Einmal teuer (Fox), einmal günstig (RC)?


----------



## Stralov (22. Mai 2013)

Also ich bin wegen dem Transportschaden auch bisher leer ausgegangen. Aber das juckt mich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ich fahr solange noch mein Hardtail und warte geduldig aufs Rune. Was man so liest und hört wird es sich lohnen. Das Teil wird mir dann sicher einige Jahre Freude bereiten. Also warum Eile haben.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (22. Mai 2013)

aber sonst ist alles gleich geblieben!? also stealth-loch oder so.... also speziell beim RUNE


----------



## iceis (23. Mai 2013)

habe letztens das hier entdeckt

http://www.mtb-shropshire.co.uk/2013/05/2014-banshee-rune-v2-colours/

unten im link steht der Absatz
"2014 Banshee Rune in fluro green and black ano stealth with black decals.
 You can expect to see these coming into store around September.
We have ordered a full fleet of new Rune V2â²s and Spitfire V2â²s so
you can try before you buy."

September....weis der Teufel wie es wirklich ablÃ¤uft.


was mich trotzdem immer noch interessiert sind die Preise der Ausfallenden.

habe vor knapp 2 Wochen im BansheeRunev2 Thread mal danach gefragt
 und da wurde mir geraten das ich mich an user "haha" wenden soll.

gesagt getan...bisher keine Antwort...gehe davon aus
das er mit Fragen gelÃ¶chert wird und es einfach Ã¼bersehen hat.

deswegen noch einmal...

*WIEVIEL KOSTEN DIE 150x12mm und 650B AUSFALLENDEN FÃR DAS BANSHEE RUNE v2 ?*

fÃ¼r den Fall das sich das keiner Ã¶ffentlich schreiben traut (hab da irgendwie mitlerweile den Eindruck) auch gern per PN.


----------



## Dakeyras (23. Mai 2013)

Das stealth black ist ja der absolute Hammer. *habenwill*

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## NoStyle (23. Mai 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> ... was mich trotzdem immer noch interessiert sind die Preise der Ausfallenden ...


Entweder auf Antwort von "haha" warten, der dürfte durchaus viel um die Ohren haben, oder an einen Händler wenden. 



keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> aber sonst ist alles gleich geblieben!? also stealth-loch oder so.... also speziell beim RUNE


Andere Änderungen ausser Farboptionen und Reverb-Stealth sind bislang nicht bekannt. Wozu auch? Ist sonst alles prima wie es ist, finde ich. 

So, nochmal die bisherige Palette an 2014er Banshees (ausser Prime, Rampant und Amp):


----------



## culoduro (23. Mai 2013)

Preis der 650B Ausfallenden liegt um die 80 Euro, nach telef. Auskuft von Haha (den ich wg. Bestellung eines Rune Rahmens mal angerufen hatte).
Nehme mal an, dass die anderen um denselben Dreh kosten.


----------



## .nOx (23. Mai 2013)

Man achte nicht aus die zu langen Leitungen und Müllsäcke:


----------



## Bierliebhaber (23. Mai 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> da steht nirgendwo was, was jemand als tatsache ansehen könnte und so als gerücht verbreitet?!?
> so schwer ist das doch jetzt nicht zu verstehen
> fakt ist, dass die jungs sehr verplant sind.
> und ich geh das risiko eben sicher nicht nochmal ein. am ende sitz ich ende september mit rad dran, was für mich absolut sinnfrei ist (genauso wie august es schon wäre). oder ich bin schon zu spät dran und bekomm wieder keins.



welche größe willst du denn haben? hier im markt wäre ein rune in m, bei pb ist ein shop dabei der das rune auch in l hätte, ich denke du wirst dich in dem größenbereich bewegen  
bleibt deine entscheidung, aber dass man gerade gar keins bekommt ist so nicht ganz richtig, man muss halt suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (23. Mai 2013)

L wäre es...
welchen shop meinst du denn?
wenn ich irgendwo sofort eins krieg sag ich natürlich nicht nein...


----------



## NoStyle (23. Mai 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> L wäre es...
> welchen shop meinst du denn?
> wenn ich irgendwo sofort eins krieg sag ich natürlich nicht nein...


Cam, wenn das noch aktuell ist hier mal nachhaken: http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?pnr=22766&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=130514193658

Den von Styleroyal angesprochenen PB-Shop weiss ich jetzt nicht, aber hier ist eine Liste der dort aufgeführten deutschen Shops. Vielleicht hat noch jemand ein L Rune auf Halde.




.nOx schrieb:


> Man achte nicht aus die zu langen Leitungen und Müllsäcke


Auch ein feines Spitfire!


----------



## Cam-man (23. Mai 2013)

die deutschen mit banshee inkl. mountainbikes.net hab ich schon durch
mal schauen was die iren so sagen...
hab aber grad auch möglicherweise was anderes zur hand, ist aber auch nicht leichter zu bekommen... ich sollt meine auswahlkriterien mal überdenken


----------



## NoStyle (23. Mai 2013)

Andererseits voll übel! 
Was man so lesen kann scheint auch bei anderen Marken der 2013er Kram so gut wie vergriffen zu sein.


----------



## Cam-man (23. Mai 2013)

allgemein war bei uns im laden öfters die diskussion, dass für den extremen hype um enduros einfach nichts zu bekommen ist!
vor allem als einzelne rahmen...
bei meinem notfallplan scheiterts wenn dann aber nicht an vergriffenen rahmen, sondern gleich an einem fehlenden vertrieb


----------



## slidedown (23. Mai 2013)

Könnte der hier sein:

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/1274417/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (23. Mai 2013)

.nOx schrieb:


> Man achte nicht aus die zu langen Leitungen und Müllsäcke:


Hintergrund ausgeblendet - jetzt gefällts  . Den Rahmen hätte ich mir vor ein paar Jahren auch fast gekauft. Ist das Pyre, oder?
Wie bist du denn mit der Reifenkombi zufrieden? Das Pärchen wartet nämlich bei mir zu Hause auf den Einsatz.


----------



## zec (23. Mai 2013)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Boah das wär sofort mein Lieblingstrail, super Kehren und viele Bäume zum festhalten  Sehr schön.
> 
> Sollte ich Doch mal über Tirol rausfahren und "Urlaub bei Freunden" machen.
> Bei euch hats doch massig Seen, wär doch familiengerecht


Kannst gerne kommen - nur diesen Trail wirst du bei uns leider nicht finden  . Da musst ins grüne Herz Österreichs reisen.


----------



## Cam-man (23. Mai 2013)

ist ein spitfire
ein sehr schönes übrigens
 @slidedown:
weiss schon, nachricht ist geschrieben


----------



## numinisflo (23. Mai 2013)

@.nOx: Sehr geiles Spitfire. Mir gefällt auch der Easton-LRS richtig gut im Bike.
Aber der Hintergrund des Bildes ist echt nicht mehr zu toppen.


----------



## Frog (23. Mai 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> allgemein war bei uns im laden öfters die diskussion, dass für den extremen hype um enduros einfach nichts zu bekommen ist!
> vor allem als einzelne rahmen...
> bei meinem notfallplan scheiterts wenn dann aber nicht an vergriffenen rahmen, sondern gleich an einem fehlenden vertrieb



das find ich auch nicht schlecht:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...en-modell-2013-grosze-l-fox-float-ctd-kashima


----------



## zec (23. Mai 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> ist ein spitfire


Stimmt, hast natürlich recht - hat am Foto irgendwie älter ausgeschaut  . Aber den Spitfire-Rahmen hatte ich auch kurz auf der Liste. Nachdem ich aber die Kettenstrebenlänge gesehen habe, habe ich die Idee gleich ad acta gelegt.


----------



## Schreiner (23. Mai 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Kannst gerne kommen - nur diesen Trail wirst du bei uns leider nicht finden  . Da musst ins grüne Herz Österreichs reisen.



Da is doch radeln überall verboten.


----------



## Cam-man (23. Mai 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> das find ich auch nicht schlecht:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...en-modell-2013-grosze-l-fox-float-ctd-kashima



danke, aber der wär nichts für mich 
barel weiss sicher was er macht (wie man erst gesehen hat), aber das forward zeug ist mir dann doch zu krass... da macht mein auge nicht mit


----------



## zec (23. Mai 2013)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Da is doch radeln überall verboten.


Also DAS ist bei uns auch nicht anders  . Und wenns nicht verboten ist, kannst dir ziemlich sicher sein, dass dich eine planierte Waldautobahn erwartet.


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. Mai 2013)

Na dann krame ich den Thread einmal aus den Tiefen der zweiten Seite hervor.





Testfoto bei ISO2500 im Wald um 19:42Uhr. Es war leider etwas unterbelichtet, wodurch es durch das Aufhellen am PC mehr rauscht als nötig. Trotzdem, ich finde das Ergebnis genial! Endlich ohne blitzen ordentliche Waldfotos machen! Normal ist's ja nicht ganz so finster wie an diesem Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Mai 2013)

Schöner Hüpfer, das Bild könnte tatsächlich etwas "Retusche" vertragen...


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. Mai 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Schöner Hüpfer, das Bild könnte tatsächlich etwas "Retusche" vertragen...



Danke *g* Dort is halt einfach nix zum Hupfen und einfach nur vorbeifahren war mir z'doof. *g*

Der Sinn des Bildes war's aber zu schauen, ob's auch so geht. Das Original ist dunkler und ich habs doch noch recht stark aufgehellt, darum sieht man das Gerausche noch viel deutlicher. Ansonsten bin ich absolut zufrieden. Meine alte D60 hat bei ISO400 schon so gerauscht....


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. Juni 2013)

Sagt's einmal, regnet es bei euch auch so viel? Bei uns gab's heute ein unerwartetes Sonnenfenster, das genutzt werden wollte!  herrlichstens!!

Ton in Ton




Und Horst war auch mit dabei!




Im Blog hab ich noch ein bisserl mehr gepostet.


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Juni 2013)

Mein Neid habt ihr Grazer, hier nur Dauerregen 

hier nen netter Shot aus SanRemo ...


----------



## paradox (2. Juni 2013)




----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Juni 2013)

@JansonJanson
 wie nennt man den? Take off to nowhere? Hihi


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Juni 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @JansonJanson
> wie nennt man den? Take off to nowhere? Hihi



ne ne - Landung gibts schon, aber weiter unten


----------



## numinisflo (2. Juni 2013)

Tolle Bilder hier im Thread.
Morgen gibts Bilder von meinem neuen Hobel. Zwar mit weniger Action, aber dafür bin ich extrem glücklich mit dem Bike.


----------



## der freed (2. Juni 2013)

@numinisflo hast du endlich dein prime?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (2. Juni 2013)

Jawohl, ich habs nun bekommen und war auch schon ordentlich unterwegs mit der Kiste. Einfach nur gut.
Danke dir nochmal Fred für die Beratung im Vorfeld.


----------



## m03ppp (3. Juni 2013)

Hi,

verkaufe mein Scythe [0] wegen Umstieg auf ein Canfield Jedi.

Mfg

[0] http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/180006-banshee-scythe-2010-m-vivid-r2c-gratis-totem


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Juni 2013)

Baahhhh, raus!...


----------



## numinisflo (3. Juni 2013)

So, nun ist es soweit, jetzt poste ich mein Prime auch hier im richtigen Thread.

Letzte Woche Dienstag habe ich mein Prime von Bernhard bekommen. An dieser Stelle auch nochmal herzlichen Dank an everyday26.de für den überragenden Service. 

Ich hatte lange überlegt was ich mir für ein Rad zulegen soll und bin bis jetzt nach zwei ordentlichen Ausfahrten froh mir das Prime geholt zu haben.

Der bisherige Stand des Aufbaus ist folgender:

- Prime/gelb/medium
- CCDB auf der Suche nach der optimalen Einstellung
- Revelation RCT3 beim Versuch mit dem Hinterbau u. Dämpfer mitzuhalten
- ZTR Flow auf Hope und Tubeless
- XTR tutto kompletto
- Reverb/SLR
- Thomson/Enve
- 26 Prerunner Titan

Es kommen noch neue Griffe, neuer LRS, neue Vorderbremse und eine neue Kassette.













Die Bilder sind eine einzige Katastrophe. Ich versuch die Tage nochmal bessere zu machen wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Vielleicht sollte ich mir mal einen geeigneten Fotografen zulegen.


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Juni 2013)

sehr feiner und schöner Aufbau  - sau start!


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. Juni 2013)

Alter Falter! Das ist einmal ein nobler Aufbau!  Würde ich gerne einmal fahren, so ein Prime!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (3. Juni 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Alter Falter! Das ist einmal ein nobler Aufbau!  Würde ich gerne einmal fahren, so ein Prime!



größe XL / L und würde sofort auch mal nen Bein über den Hobel schwingen!


----------



## numinisflo (3. Juni 2013)

Danke euch beiden. Aufbau habe ich auch lange überlegt, und irgendwie ist in jedes XT-Teil noch ein R reingerutscht. Na ja, was solls.

Sattelstellung wurde mittlerweile auch minimal korrigiert. 

Ich hoffe schwer, dass ich diese Woche endlich mal eine richtig trockene Ausfahrt machen kann. Dann muss auch die Dämpfereinstellung verfeinert werden, da bin ich noch nicht zu 100% zufrieden.


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Juni 2013)

Für das "R" habe ich vollstes Verständniss 
zwar keine günstige Anschaffung, aber leider geil ... 
Bremsen Top, und die alte XTR sind eine der wenigen Kurbeln die noch 180mm Länge haben.

Dämpfer konnte ich zum Glück in SanRemo einstellen, da ging das wirklich gut.
Der CCDBAir wird sogar richtig warm


----------



## NoStyle (3. Juni 2013)

Alter Schwede, das Prime geht steil - herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
Bei XTR könnte ich ja auch sofort schwach werden wenn es finanziell drinne wäre. Aber auch hier verschleißt irgendwann Schaltwerk, Kassette und Kette - das wird immer teurer Austausch ... :-/



numinisflo schrieb:


> ... Dann muss auch die Dämpfereinstellung verfeinert werden, da bin ich noch nicht zu 100% zufrieden.


Für das Prime gibt es doch bestimmt auch einen Base-Tune. Von dem würde ich, mit angepasstem Luftdruck, mal ausgehen. Habe ich beim Spitfire auch so gemacht, bin bei zusätzlichen 3 Klicks mehr Lowspeed Druck-/Zugstufe gelandet und sehr zufrieden.


----------



## jojo2 (3. Juni 2013)

was ich wollte hat noch nich geklappt
ich meld mich wieder 
gute nacht...


----------



## Cam-man (3. Juni 2013)

sehr schickes prime!

bist du eigentlich noch in der gegend augsburg unterwegs?

achja, und will zufällig jemand von den rune-fahrern doch einen CTD und (gegen ausgleich)  für einen DB air tauschen? 
oder gar kaufen? ...


----------



## der freed (3. Juni 2013)

Alter Falter @numinisflo da hast dir aber was rausgelassen.  
Verdammt gutes Prime!!! 
Das Teil mal schon an einer Waage gehabt? Würde mich intressieren wie so der unterschied zu meinen ist! 
Das die Gabel nicht mit dem Hinterbau mithalten kann habe ich auch...Denke das bei mir die neue Pike kommt...
Fährst du den "normalen" CCDB Air oder den XV? Bin auch noch etwas am rumspielen. Im moment noch mit dem Base Tune unterwegs plus 2 klicks mehr Lowspeed Druck-/Zugstufe...

****, das Gelb ist schon wirklich auch fett! Freut mich das ich dir anfangs etwas helfen konnte


----------



## JansonJanson (4. Juni 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> sehr schickes prime!
> 
> bist du eigentlich noch in der gegend augsburg unterwegs?
> 
> ...



hmmmmmmmmmmmm, Nein


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ärger ich mich nochmeher, dass ich raw anstatt dem gelb genommen habe Sieht wirklich geil aus das Prime.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Juni 2013)

Tolles Rad !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (4. Juni 2013)

äusserst schickes Prime


----------



## numinisflo (4. Juni 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Für das Prime gibt es doch bestimmt auch einen Base-Tune. Von dem würde ich, mit angepasstem Luftdruck, mal ausgehen. Habe ich beim Spitfire auch so gemacht, bin bei zusätzlichen 3 Klicks mehr Lowspeed Druck-/Zugstufe gelandet und sehr zufrieden.



Danke. Ja, mit dem Base Tune habe ich angefangen. Dann erst zwei Klicks mehr Lowspeed Druck- und Zugstufe. Beim nächsten Mal dann wieder zwei Klicks mehr. Also momentan Base Tune plus 4.
Bin schon einigermaßen zufrieden, muss aber noch eine Weile testen.



Cam-man schrieb:


> sehr schickes prime!
> 
> bist du eigentlich noch in der gegend augsburg unterwegs?



Danke dir. Jawohl, bin noch in der Gegend unterwegs. Wir können gerne mal was ausmachen. >pm.



der freed schrieb:


> Alter Falter @_numinisflo_ da hast dir aber was rausgelassen.
> Verdammt gutes Prime!!!
> Das Teil mal schon an einer Waage gehabt? Würde mich intressieren wie so der unterschied zu meinen ist!
> Das die Gabel nicht mit dem Hinterbau mithalten kann habe ich auch...Denke das bei mir die neue Pike kommt...
> ...



Das Gelb ist sowas von geil. Ich hätte vermutlich auch raw genommen, aber hatte keine Wahl. Zum Glück, jetzt gefällts mir verdammt gut.

Wie oben beschrieben, aktuell Base Tune plus jeweils 4 Klicks Lowspeed Druck- und Zugstufe.
Gehst du vom Base Tune des Dämpfers aus oder vom Base Tune für das Prime?

Du hast mir nicht nur geholfen, dein Prime war mit ausschlaggebend für den Kauf der Mühle. 
Wenns mir mal nicht mehr taugt werde ich daher wohl bei dir reklamieren müssen.



nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Jetzt ärger ich mich nochmeher, dass ich raw anstatt dem gelb genommen habe Sieht wirklich geil aus das Prime.



Man könnte es auch RAL 1111 AKW-Gelb nennen.



san_andreas schrieb:


> Tolles Rad !



Danke dir!



fabs8 schrieb:


> äusserst schickes Prime



Ebenfalls danke nach Minga.


----------



## NoStyle (4. Juni 2013)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Danke. Ja, mit dem Base Tune habe ich angefangen. Dann erst zwei Klicks mehr Lowspeed Druck- und Zugstufe. Beim nächsten Mal dann wieder zwei Klicks mehr. Also momentan Base Tune plus 4.
> Bin schon einigermaßen zufrieden, muss aber noch eine Weile testen.
> 
> Gehst du vom Base Tune des Dämpfers aus oder vom Base Tune für das Prime?...


In meinem Fall vom CCDB Base-Tune für das Spitfire. Habe allerdings noch nicht recherchiert ob die Tunes für Prime oder Rune anders sind. Dazu besteht ja auch die Möglichkeit die Luftkammer über die mitgelieferten Shimms zu verkleinern/vergrößern. Bislang habe ich aber keinen Bedarf danach - ist schon sehr gut wie es ist ...


----------



## Cam-man (4. Juni 2013)

wenn wieder ein rad steht melde ich mich mal!


----------



## stefanjansch (5. Juni 2013)

Mein Rune nach einigen Anpassungen nochmal
Geändert wurden
Mudking an der Front gecuttet
Renthal Fatbar 38mm statt 20mm
Syntace Superforce 45mm statt Easton Havoc 35 ( wenn ich die Passende Länge gefunden hab kommt was schönes )
Crankbrothers Mallet DH statt DMR Vault
ODI Troy Lee gegen Renthal Push on, Kevlar getauscht.


Hinterreifen will auch gewechselt werden, der Chunder ist von der Karkasse zu weich und streift in Kurven am Hinterbau


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Juni 2013)

@stefanjansch:

scheinst ja auch ziemlich lange Haxen zu haben 
Warum hast denn den Gabelschaft so kurz gemacht, oder war der schon zu kurz?
Mir war das "Spacertürmchen" unterm Vorbau egal, Hauptsache entspannte Sitzposition....
Sattelspitze nicht bissl weit oben?


----------



## stefanjansch (5. Juni 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @_stefanjansch_:
> 
> scheinst ja auch ziemlich lange Haxen zu haben
> Warum hast denn den Gabelschaft so kurz gemacht, oder war der schon zu kurz?
> ...


 

Scheinbar, mir kommen sie nicht so lang vor, muss aber was dran sein. 
Die Gabel war schon so kurz, ist gebraucht gekauft worden. Ansonsten hätte ich mir auf alle Fälle 2cm Spielraum mit Spacern geholt.

Sattelspitze passt für mich, da ich so Bergab eine bessere Position habe, bergauf stört mich die leicht nach oben zeigende Nase nicht.


----------



## NoStyle (5. Juni 2013)

stefanjansch schrieb:


> ... Hinterreifen will auch gewechselt werden, der Chunder ist von der Karkasse zu weich und streift in Kurven am Hinterbau ...


Puhh - und das bei der wirklich großzügigen Reifenfreiheit   Speichenspannung ok?
Trotzdem ein feines Gerät!


----------



## stefanjansch (5. Juni 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Puhh - und das bei der wirklich großzügigen Reifenfreiheit   Speichenspannung ok?
> Trotzdem ein feines Gerät!



Das Laufrad rührt sich nicht, die Karkasse hat's nach über einer Saison einfach hinter sich, der Reifen lässt sich bei 2,7Bar locker an die Streben drücken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. Juni 2013)

stefanjansch schrieb:


> Das Laufrad rührt sich nicht, die Karkasse hat's nach über einer Saison einfach hinter sich, der Reifen lässt sich bei 2,7Bar locker an die Streben drücken!



2,7 Bar? Das ist aber mal ne Hausnummer....


----------



## stefanjansch (5. Juni 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> 2,7 Bar? Das ist aber mal ne Hausnummer....



Ich mags nicht wenn der Hinterreifen wuzelt auf der Felge


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Juni 2013)

stefanjansch schrieb:


> Ich mags nicht wenn der Hinterreifen wuzelt auf der Felge



so geht dir doch Massenhaft Grip verloren bei 2,7Bar ?! 

Verstehe ich nicht ganz, aber jedem das seine 

OffTopic: in SanRemo bin ich zum Schluss meine Michelin WildGrip´r 2,25 DH Reifen, auf meinem DH LRS mit 1,45 / 1,6bar gefahren um zu sehen wann ich nen "Klong" höre ... aber, kein Klong, und die Reifen haben unglaublichen Grip aufgebaut bei diesem Druck - Tage zuvor immer mi 1,8 / 2,0 gefahren oder der Gleichen


----------



## stefanjansch (5. Juni 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so geht dir doch Massenhaft Grip verloren bei 2,7Bar ?!
> 
> Verstehe ich nicht ganz, aber jedem das seine
> 
> OffTopic: in SanRemo bin ich zum Schluss meine Michelin WildGrip´r 2,25 DH Reifen, auf meinem DH LRS mit 1,45 / 1,6bar gefahren um zu sehen wann ich nen "Klong" höre ... aber, kein Klong, und die Reifen haben unglaublichen Grip aufgebaut bei diesem Druck - Tage zuvor immer mi 1,8 / 2,0 gefahren oder der Gleichen


 

Ich brauch hinten nicht so viel Grip, auber ich hasse es wenn das Hinterrad an jeder Wurzel hängen bleibt. Am SX im Park fahr ich bei 2Ply auch vorn 2,1 hinten 2,3-2,5 Bar, bei unter 2 gefällt mir das Lenkverhalten nicht mehr, bzw. spür ich den Grenzbereich vom Reifen nicht.


----------



## böser_wolf (5. Juni 2013)

ist halt auch ne frage des fahrer gewichtes


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Juni 2013)

Ich hab im Schnitt 2,1 Bar drin. Bei ca. 82kg Lebendgewicht ohne Gerödel. Weniger wird mir auch zu schwabbelig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shurikn (6. Juni 2013)

hat hier jetzt schonmal wer die Decals vom schwarzen anodisierten Rune Rahmen runtergemacht? Geht das?


----------



## nsc (6. Juni 2013)

Bei dem anodisierten Rahmen kriegt man die Decals runter, JansonJanson hat das bei seinem Rune gemacht. Bei den gepulverten Runes sind die Decals unter Klarlack


----------



## berkel (6. Juni 2013)

Auf den Eloxrahmen sind die Decals mit einem Thermolack (?) aufgetragen. Der ist grundsätzlich Aceton löslich. Das Problem ist, dass die obere Schicht quasi versiegelt ist und die erstmal entfernt werden muss. Mit einem Cutter riskiert man Kratzer im Elox. Ich habe es mit einem Heißmesser (Dremel VersaTip) gemacht. Ist aber ein ziemliches Gefrickel weil die Rohre eben rund sind und man immer nur dünne Streifen abschaben kann und irgendwann der Lack schmilzt und verschmiert. Die Reste dann mit Aceton (z.B. Nagellackentferner) wegpolieren. Also es geht, aber man sollte sich des Aufwands bewusst sein.

PS: Ich meine JansonJanson hat seine Decals einfach nur überklebt?


----------



## shurikn (6. Juni 2013)

Hm, das wäre natürlich auch ne Überlegung wert mit dem Überkleben.


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Juni 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Bei dem anodisierten Rahmen kriegt man die Decals runter, JansonJanson hat das bei seinem Rune gemacht. Bei den gepulverten Runes sind die Decals unter Klarlack



sorry no - abgemacht nein!
Überklebt ja 

ist echt super easy ... kann eigentlich jeder der bissl geschickt ist.
Diese "CarWrapping" Folie ist auch nicht teuer, wenn man da 2 - 3 Stücke versaut - was solls ... 
Ich hab mir die Folie von 2 verschiedenen Herstellern bestellt, da es selbst bei matt schwarz große unterschiede gibt 
und wenn, sollte das ja passen. 

Das selbe habe ich ja auch mit meiner RS Lyrik gemacht ...


----------



## nsc (7. Juni 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> sorry no - abgemacht nein!
> Überklebt ja



Nicht schlecht, hätte gedacht das sich die Folie mehr vom anodisierten Rahmen abhebt fällt ja so gar nicht auf...


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Juni 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, hätte gedacht das sich die Folie mehr vom anodisierten Rahmen abhebt fällt ja so gar nicht auf...



wenns ganz sauber ist, ab 1m Entfernung 0,0
wenn Dreck dran ist, sieht man die Kante der Folie doch schon mal eher ... 
aber mit bissl Abstand ... nix zu sehen 

Bin aktuell am überlegen ob ich das Banshee um Unterrohr nicht auch noch weg mache ... mal sehen, Folie habe ich noch genug


----------



## NoStyle (7. Juni 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... Diese "CarWrapping" Folie ist auch nicht teuer, wenn man da 2 - 3 Stücke versaut - was solls ...


Könntest Du mir bitte mal bei Gelegenheit die Links der Hersteller per PN schicken.
Nicht fürs Bike, aber fürs Drumset wäre das eine prima Lösung, nachdem ich letztens einen Mini mit schwarz matt Carbon-Finish gesehen hatte ... sah fett aus.


----------



## gigo (7. Juni 2013)

Das mit der Folie interessiert mich auch! Könnte man da auch ein komplettes Gabel-Casting und Gabelbrücke ordentlich einpacken oder braucht's da eher nen Profi? Wie sieht's mit der Haltbarkeit aus?

Sorry wegen OT!

P.S.: Traumhafte Räder hier!!


----------



## p1nk3y (7. Juni 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Auf den Eloxrahmen sind die Decals mit einem Thermolack (?) aufgetragen.



Also meine Decals beim elox Rahmen kann ich mitm Finger runterkratzen. Zumindest mal die vorn beim Steuerrohr. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (7. Juni 2013)

Also nen Komplette Casting habe ich nicht geschafft, 
Gabelbrücke auch nicht, bzw. nicht probiert.
So Rundungen sind schon nicht ohne.

Haltbarkeit kann ich noch wenig sagen, jetzt am Rune.
Ich hab seit über nem Jahr an meinem Norco Team DH schwarz glanz Folie drauf und die hält nach wie vor. Glänzt auch immer noch munter vor sich hin  Anderes erwarte ich nicht von der matt schwarzen ... 

ich hoffe darf dies ... 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004SY69AE/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]Folie 1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00715O59E/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]Folie 2[/ame]

wenn ich dies nicht darf, hoffentlich seit ihr schnell genug - wenn doch - ok


----------



## NoStyle (8. Juni 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... hoffentlich seit ihr schnell genug ...


Ja, war ich. Danke!
Hmmm ... Carbon-Wrap ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Juni 2013)

Heute Vormittag






Horst sticht in den Trail


----------



## nsc (9. Juni 2013)

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## jojo2 (10. Juni 2013)

genau:
sehr schöne bilder 
von einem radfahrer in einer beeindruckenden kulisse




ich hab nun doch keine zeit zum suchen
daher hier fast ot mal eine frage:
ich hab versucht, hier gif-animationen hochzuladen
die werden aber immer wieder in ein jpg-bild umgewandelt
was mache ich wohl verkehrt?


----------



## numinisflo (10. Juni 2013)

@GrazerTourer: Wie immer tolle Bilder. Man kann euch schon beneiden um eure Berge.


----------



## Cube Lova (11. Juni 2013)

Moin Jungs ( und Mädels ) 

Ich hab ne Frage bezüglich des Spitfire V2:

Was hat das Steuerrohr für Maße? Ich meine unten hätte es 56mm ZS und oben 44mm ?
Wenn das so wäre müsste ja rein theoretisch diese Angle Set reinpassen oder!? :
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...28-6---ZS56-30-Steuersatz-.html?xtcr=5&xtmcl=

Besen Dank und viele Grüße 

Basti


----------



## trailterror (11. Juni 2013)

Ich glaub das ding passt aber nur in kombi mit ner 1 1/8 gabel....?
Sonst brauchst du 56/40 ...... Bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## NoStyle (11. Juni 2013)

Richtig! Die neuen Banshees haben ZS44/56 Steuerrohre.
Das ist das CC Steuersatz-Set welches ich für die Lyrik oder Deville (1 1/8-Schaft) verbaut habe. 
Im Falle eines Tapered-Gabelschafts brauchst Du diesen CC: 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32287_AngleSet-1--ZS44-28-6---EC56-40-Steuersatz-.html

Bei Works-Components weiss ich gerade nicht genau ... kommt darauf an wieviel mögliche Optionen Du haben möchtest ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Lova (11. Juni 2013)

Super Vielen dank schonmal!

Gibts denn von Workscomponents einen Winkelsteuersatzfür das Steuerrohr und ne tapered Gabel mit bis zu 2 Grad verstellung?

Gruß Basti


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juni 2013)

Man könnte ja auch mal selbst suchen....

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/full-headsets---most-common-sizes-15-c.asp


----------



## NoStyle (11. Juni 2013)

Yup, der Link von San_Andreas! 
Jetzt noch die richtige Steuerrohr-LÃ¤nge suchen und bei Rick Hughes (irgendwie geiler Name) bestellen. Wobei ich die Gradzahl genau Ã¼berlegen wÃ¼rde â +/-2 Grad und V2 Spitfire kÃ¶nnte ich mir bestenfalls mit ner 14 cm Forke vorstellen. Bei mehr Federweg wird es eher schnell zu unhandlich, da das Spitfire schon eher lang ist ...


----------



## Cube Lova (11. Juni 2013)

top, danke!


----------



## Dakeyras (11. Juni 2013)

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob 2 Grad überhaupt bei 44/56 und einer tapered-Gabel geht (zumindest nicht wenn die untere schale ZS ist)


http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20...adtube-reducer-eg-giant-glory-2010-1-79-p.asp
der hier ist für 1 1/8" Gabeln.

1.5 Grad scheint auf jeden fall zu gehen: http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-138-p.asp

am besten mal anfragen...


----------



## NoStyle (11. Juni 2013)

Ja, bei Works geht bis +/-1,5 Grad und Tapered Schaft, +/- 2 Grad bei 1 1/8 Schaft.
Aber wie gesagt: Gut darüber nachdenken!
1.) Kann man bei den neuen Banshees problemlos zum nächst größeren Rahmen greifen, sollte man zwischen zwei Größen hängen.
2.) Ist das Spitfire bereits lang, sehr tief und sehr flach für ein Trailbike - z.T. mehr als die aktuellen Durchschnitts-Enduros!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (11. Juni 2013)

ich hab gehört es kommen wieder keine runes?! 
hab ich doch die richtige entscheidung getroffen 
da war wohl meine vorsicht wirklich nicht so abwegig


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. Juni 2013)

Hier kommt ein Rune! 
Heute wieder mit hohem ISO Wert gespielt am Abend.


----------



## Cube Lova (11. Juni 2013)

@ No Style:

Jo vielen Dank nochmal auch für die tipps. Ich werds mit 1 Grad flacher fahren; Gabel ist  eine 150er Revelation. Das die Winkel etc. dann extrem flach tief und lang für ein Enduro sind ist mir bewusst und genau das ist auch gewollt. Ich halte von den sog. aktuellen Enduros teilweise von der Geometrie her rein gar nichts. Das neue Ibis ist das beste Beispiel dafür (lenkwinkel viel zu steil). Da ich auf meine Enduro Runden auch immer den lokalen dh Track einbaue passt das super und ich bin mit meinem jetzigen Spitfire (V1) schon relativ flott unterwegs 

Du kannst uns hier in der Eifel ja gerne mal besuchen kommen 

Besten Dank nochmal

Gruß Basti


----------



## NoStyle (12. Juni 2013)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> @ No Style:
> 
> Jo vielen Dank nochmal auch für die tipps. Ich werds mit 1 Grad flacher fahren; Gabel ist  eine 150er Revelation. Das die Winkel etc. dann extrem flach tief und lang für ein Enduro sind ist mir bewusst und genau das ist auch gewollt. Ich halte von den sog. aktuellen Enduros teilweise von der Geometrie her rein gar nichts. Das neue Ibis ist das beste Beispiel dafür (lenkwinkel viel zu steil). Da ich auf meine Enduro Runden auch immer den lokalen dh Track einbaue passt das super und ich bin mit meinem jetzigen Spitfire (V1) schon relativ flott unterwegs
> 
> ...


Hatte beim Medium-Rahmen auch 1 Grad (flacher) verbaut, Flip-Chips neutral. Das war für ein Trailbike schon schön fuchtig. Jetzt, mit dem L, sind die 0,5 Grad (flacher) verbaut, ebenfalls neutral Chips. Mir reicht das auf Grund des längeren Rahmens.
Ich denke mehr als 1 Grad ist nur bedingt notwendig - immerhin hat man noch die Möglichkeit der Flip-Chip-Geoverstellung.

Besuch habe ich schon auf dem Schirm - muss nur eben schauen dass das zeitlich mit dem Familienleben passt!


----------



## Schreiner (13. Juni 2013)

Nur ein Handy Pic und ohne Action.
Noch ist es etwas feucht bei uns.





Samstag das erste mal steilere Trails mit Spitzkehren gefahren. Das war erstmal ungewohnt, ganz schön lang der Prügel


----------



## Parolli (13. Juni 2013)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Nur ein Handy Pic und ohne Action.
> Noch ist es etwas feucht bei uns.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, ist das die 135x12 Maxle hinten?


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Juni 2013)

Schreiner schrieb:


> http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/q0/yu/q0yujcimhat5/large_20130612_192638.jpg?0
> 
> Samstag das erste mal steilere Trails mit Spitzkehren gefahren. Das war erstmal ungewohnt, ganz schön lang der Prügel



Ja, den Radstand merkt man anfangs schon! Da gewöhnt man sich aber dran.   Wirst sehen, dein Gewicht wird einen tick nach vorne wandern in den Spitzkehren und du wirst sie enger anfahren (geht ja dank des flachen Lenkwinkels total einfach)...und schwupp-di-wupp geht's dahin! Ich habe derzeit das Problem, dass ich durch das flache Radl manchmal Stellen etwas zu selbstsicher anfahre. Das ist tückisch! *g*

Dein Radl gefällt mir sehr gut! Irgendwie finde ich den CTD stimmiger, als den CCDB Air (der ist so extrem dick).

Noch 3h arbeiten, dann rauf auf den Berg! 16°C auf 1500m und wolkenlos. Das wird ein Hit!


----------



## Schreiner (13. Juni 2013)

Nein 142*12 mit der Maxle Achse. Die Banshee Achse ist irgendwie selbstklebend, die geht kaum auf wenn se mal drin ist.

Wenn der CTD nur nicht Kashima wär....funktionieren tut er bisher ganz gut.


----------



## nsc (13. Juni 2013)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Nein 142*12 mit der Maxle Achse. Die Banshee Achse ist irgendwie selbstklebend, die geht kaum auf wenn se mal drin ist.



Das Problem hab ich auch, ich krieg die Schrauben nicht mehr auf... Laut Bernhard soll viel Fett auf Steckachse und Gewinde helfen.


----------



## p1nk3y (13. Juni 2013)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Nein 142*12 mit der Maxle Achse. Die Banshee Achse ist irgendwie selbstklebend, die geht kaum auf wenn se mal drin ist.



Musst einfach bissl fetten dann gehts ohne Probleme.

Edit: zu langsam 

Was vllt. noch wichtig ist, knall die Schrauben nicht zu sehr zu, gerade auf der Antriebsseite die kleine Schraube soll man nur mit 3nM festziehen. 
Wennst das ohne Drehmomentschlüssel machst dann mit sehr viel Gefühl, für 3nM brauchst so gut wie gar keine Kraft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nsc (13. Juni 2013)

p1nk3y schrieb:


> Was vllt. noch wichtig ist, knall die Schrauben nicht zu sehr zu, gerade auf der Antriebsseite die kleine Schraube soll man nur mit 3nM festziehen. Wennst das ohne Drehmomentschlüssel machst dann mit sehr viel Gefühl, für 3nM brauchst so gut wie gar keine Kraft.



Mit Drehmoment würde ich die Schrauben gar nicht anziehen, danach hatte ich die fast nicht mehr aufbekommen....


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Juni 2013)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Nein 142*12 mit der Maxle Achse. Die Banshee Achse ist irgendwie selbstklebend, die geht kaum auf wenn se mal drin ist.
> Wenn der CTD nur nicht Kashima wär....funktionieren tut er bisher ganz gut.



Ich habe die Achse gegen eine Maxle ersetzt. Das finde ich angenehmer.


----------



## p1nk3y (13. Juni 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Mit Drehmoment würde ich die Schrauben gar nicht anziehen, danach hatte ich die fast nicht mehr aufbekommen....



Stellst doch einfach auf die 3 bzw 8 nM wie vorgegeben ein dazu bissl Fett und alles is gut  weiß nicht warum man das nicht aufbekommen sollte wenn mans mit'm Drehmoments. macht?


----------



## NoStyle (13. Juni 2013)

Ja, ohne eine Portion Fett ist die Banshee-Achse etwas "störrisch". Wobei man recht wenig Handkräfte braucht um diese zu fixieren - 3 Newtonmeter ist ja fast nix ...




GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ja, den Radstand merkt man anfangs schon! Da gewöhnt man sich aber dran.   Wirst sehen, dein Gewicht wird einen tick nach vorne wandern in den Spitzkehren und du wirst sie enger anfahren (geht ja dank des flachen Lenkwinkels total einfach)...und schwupp-di-wupp geht's dahin! Ich habe derzeit das Problem, dass ich durch das flache Radl manchmal Stellen etwas zu selbstsicher anfahre. Das ist tückisch! *g* ...


Stimmt, aber ist tatsächlich Gewöhnungssache. Ich habe zwar kaum Spitzkehren, aber bei allen mehr oder weniger steilen Aktionen braucht man weniger Rücklage. Empfinde ich als deutlich angenehmer wenn das mal verinnerlicht ist.


----------



## NoStyle (17. Juni 2013)

Hier nochmal ne kleine Spitfire-Review auf nsmb.com:

*http://www.nsmb.com/2013-banshee-spitfire/*


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (18. Juni 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> ich hab gehört es kommen wieder keine runes?!
> hab ich doch die richtige entscheidung getroffen
> da war wohl meine vorsicht wirklich nicht so abwegig



weißt genauerers?


----------



## djangoxxl (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

fährt jemand im Spitfire v2 einen Rock Shox Monarch (Plus) ?
Würde den lieber als einen Fox verbauen. Die werksseitig verbauten Fox Float CTD sind aber laut Banshee Aussage auf den Rahmen abgestimmt.

Wer kann die Abstimmung für den Monarch machen? Flatout Suspension? Weitere Anbieter ?
Weiß jemand zufällig auch nen Preis? 

Danke + Grüße


----------



## Schreiner (18. Juni 2013)

Mir gefällt mein Kashima Fox auch nicht, aber da er wirklich super funktioniert drück ich bei der Optik beide Augen zu 

Interesse für Tunes bei anderen Dämpfern hätte ich aber auch.

Schmatz euer CTD auch? meiner Hörte sich Quasi ab Werk an als wär Luft im Öl.


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. Juni 2013)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Schmatz euer CTD auch? meiner Hörte sich Quasi ab Werk an als wär Luft im Öl.



Schmatzen nicht wirklich, aber völlig lautlos federt er, wenn man ihn ohne Widerstand ausfedern lässt nicht aus. Das ist aber so wenig, dass ich das nicht abnormal finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaeufele (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,
mir steht mein erster Aufbau bevor 
Ich habe lange Ã¼berlegt ob ich hier posten soll bzw. darf - doch ich finde eigentlich kein passenderes "Fleckchen" hier im Forum.
Die Aufbauten samt deren BeitrÃ¤ge sprechen fÃ¼r sich und sind einfach spitze. 
So steht seit gestern das Paradox hier  und ich als Aufbau-Newbie
bin auf Hilfe angewiesen. 

Eine Freigabe fÃ¼r die einzelnen Part-Bestellungen wÃ¤re echt hilfreich - 
VorschlÃ¤ge, Verbesserungen, Bezugsquellen oder Tipps wÃ¤ren klasse 

Ich mÃ¶chte nicht einfach so drauf losbestellen - aber mich juckt es schon gewaltig - das kennt ihr ja.


Die Partlist:
*Rahmen:                    â banshee Paradox V2 Gr.M Â mit Sattelklemme 2275 gr. *
Gabel:                          ? ManitouTower Pro 29er Tapered QR15 120mm
Steuersatz:                ? Cane Creek soll gut sein? nur welchen muss ich nehmen?
Vorbau:                      ? Race FaceAtlas FR Vorbau 2013 31,8x65 black
Lenker:                       â TruvativHolzfeller Riserbar 31,8x730, 20mm rise, weiss
Griffe:                         â odirogue
Bremse:                      ? Magura MT4
Trigger:                       ? X010-fach
Innenlager:                 ? noch keinen Plan, sind die dabei? (Truvativ?)
Kurbel:                        ?X.O 2x10 22-36 silber 
Umwerfer:                   ? Sram S3 lowdirect mount ?
Pedale:                        â DMR Vault Bbrendog
KeFÃ¼:                           ? Truvativ2X XGuide
Sattel:                          â SL T1sw
StÃ¼tze verstellbar:        ? Rock Shox125er Reverb
Klemme:                      â vorhanden
Schaltwerk:                  ? Sram X.O10-fach
Kette:                           ? 10-fach
Kassette:                     ? SramPG-1070, 11-36, 10-fach
LR vorn:                       ? ZTR FrowEX mit Hope pro 2 EVO, Laser D-light (passend zur Gabel)
LR hinten: ?         ZTR FlowEX mit Hope pro 2 EVO, Laser D-light (Ausfallenden 135x10)
SchlÃ¤uche:        ? 29er - 
Reifen vorn:       ? 29er, Â Advantage2,25 
Reifen hinten: ? 29er, ÂCrossmark 2,25 fahre Asphalt- und Wald zu den Trails, Wetter egal

hab ich noch was vergessen? SchaltzÃ¼ge, WerkzeugÂ
Die LaufrÃ¤der wÃ¼rde ich fertig beziehen Â muss noch nur schauen wo... 
Gefahren wird alles, CC/AM/Trails, mit 95 kg halt...  


Erstmal danke + GrÃ¼sse


----------



## Cam-man (18. Juni 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> weißt genauerers?



nein, nichts allzu genaues.
mein bruder (arbeitet im radladen) ist nur grad im kontakt mit bernhard und hat glaube ich auch gerade ein spitfire bestellt, da meinte er das zu mir.
so quasi als trost


----------



## NoStyle (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo schaeufele, hier ist ganz sicher jedes Banshee herzlich willkommen! 

Jetzt bin ich nicht so firm mit 29er-Stoff. Kann Dir nur Speer-Laufräder sehr empfehlen. Sören hat mich für meinen 650B-LRS ausführlich, nett und kompetent beraten. Preis und Einspeichqualität waren prima.
Partlist liesst sich doch sehr fein! Der Umwerfer dürfte aber kein Low, sondern High-Direct-Mount sein. Wenn das Schaltwerk X0 Type 2 wär, dann könntest Du auf KeFü verzichten bzw. reicht eine C-Guide völlig. Steuersatz ist S.H.I.S. EC-ZS 44/49,6.


----------



## djangoxxl (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

nochmal zum Rock Shox Dämpfer fürs Spitfire. Welcher würde da am besten passen (ich dachte an Monarch, Monarch Plus), mit welchem Tune?

Sorry, ich recherchiere das für gewöhnlich alles selber, habe aber leider aktuell wenig Zeit dazu. Also falls jemand die Antwort bereits kennt, wäre ich sehr dankbar für eine Antwort. 


Vielen Dank!


----------



## teatimetom (19. Juni 2013)

Feierabend am Tegernsee 




 @schaeufele: Flow EX auf Pro 2 evo mit guten Speichen, ich fahr genau den gleichen LRS. perfekt für dein Bike


----------



## NoStyle (19. Juni 2013)

djangoxxl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nochmal zum Rock Shox Dämpfer fürs Spitfire. Welcher würde da am besten passen (ich dachte an Monarch, Monarch Plus), mit welchem Tune?
> 
> ...


Ich glaube diese Dämpfer fährt hier keiner aktuell. Ich würde mal direkt bei Banshee anfragen unter [email protected] oder [email protected].


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. Juni 2013)

Jemand hat doch einen monarch plus in seinem Run glaub mit m/l tune. Vielleicht hilft dir das.


----------



## Cirest (19. Juni 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/9103800/   ...kannst den herrn ja mal anschreiben! aber die leute von banshee wissen sicher bescheid!


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Juni 2013)

schaeufele schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> mir steht mein erster Aufbau bevor
> Ich habe lange Ã¼berlegt ob ich hier posten soll bzw. darf - doch ich finde eigentlich kein passenderes "Fleckchen" hier im Forum.
> Die Aufbauten samt deren BeitrÃ¤ge sprechen fÃ¼r sich und sind einfach spitze.
> ...



Ich kann ja mal versuchen meinen Senf dazu zugeben,bei den Sachen die ich kenne.

Steuersatz: CaneCreek ist super, die 40er Serie reicht vollkommen aus.
Bremse: Anstatt der Magura wÃ¼rde ich ne Shimano SLX vorziehen, Magura hatte aktuell nen RÃ¼ckruf der MT6 und MT8 ... macht einen schon bissl unsicher, und Shimano ist, meines Erachtens, einfach Preis-Leistungs technisch erste Sahne.
Pedale: bissl "schwer" mit 400g aber geile Teile
Laufradsatz: 
Reifen: wÃ¼rde ich mir mal die 29er Reifen von Onza anschauen - Canis fÃ¼r hinten und vorne new lynx ...

das wÃ¤re es ...


----------



## schaeufele (19. Juni 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hallo schaeufele, hier ist ganz sicher jedes Banshee herzlich willkommen!
> 
> Jetzt bin ich nicht so firm mit 29er-Stoff. Kann Dir nur Speer-Laufräder sehr empfehlen. Sören hat mich für meinen 650B-LRS ausführlich, nett und kompetent beraten. Preis und Einspeichqualität waren prima.
> Partlist liesst sich doch sehr fein! Der Umwerfer dürfte aber kein Low, sondern High-Direct-Mount sein. Wenn das Schaltwerk X0 Type 2 wär, dann könntest Du auf KeFü verzichten bzw. reicht eine C-Guide völlig. Steuersatz ist S.H.I.S. EC-ZS 44/49,6.


 
 
...na das nenn ich mal echten Forensupport, top - danke! 
NoStyle, mit Sören hab ich gesprochen - läuft auf WTB i23 hinaus - wie bei dir  
High-Direct-Mount, Recht hast du. Und die Sache mit X0 Type2/C-Guide find ich auch elegant, mach ich.
Das mit dem Steuersatz blicke ich nicht. Brauchts die Winkelverstellung? OK, 0 Grad geht auch, aber wird das Lager dadurch nicht instabiler gehalten? 44 und 49,6 sind die Lagerdurchmesser, was bedeutet S.H.I.S. EC-ZS ? Mit diesen Bezeichnungen hab ich noch keinen Shop gefunden wo ich bestellen kann  

@ teatimetom, Mann du hasts gut - tolles Bike und nen fantastischen See vor der Nase...bei mir hats gefühlte 50 Grad, und die Unterhose muss ich heute Abend herunterrrollen 
Aber wir meckern ja nicht nach 7 Monaten Winter
Hast du von den WTB i23 auch schon was gehört?

@ JansonJanson, ich habe heute mit bestellen angefangen - nachdem ich deinen Beitrag gelesen habe bin ich ins www  
Maguras scheinen nicht so der Burner, ich habe die MT4 storniert! Ich gehe keinen Kompromiß ein. Die XT 785 wird mal genauer durchleuchtet. Hmmm, mit dem WTB i23 mache ich doch auch nichts falsch, hoffe ich. 

Gar nicht so einfach, so eine Einkaufsliste.


----------



## numinisflo (19. Juni 2013)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Feierabend am Tegernsee
> @_schaeufele_: Flow EX auf Pro 2 evo mit guten Speichen, ich fahr genau den gleichen LRS. perfekt für dein Bike



Super Panorama und das Bike ist natürlich auch top.
Eine Tegernseerunde mit meinem Prime ist auch fest eingeplant.

 @_schaeufele_: würde auch Flow EX auf Pro 2 empfehlen.
Freu mich schon auf weitere Bilder vom Paradox.


----------



## NoStyle (19. Juni 2013)

schaeufele schrieb:


> ...na das nenn ich mal echten Forensupport, top - danke!
> NoStyle, mit Sören hab ich gesprochen - läuft auf WTB i23 hinaus - wie bei dir
> High-Direct-Mount, Recht hast du. Und die Sache mit X0 Type2/C-Guide find ich auch elegant, mach ich.
> Das mit dem Steuersatz blicke ich nicht. Brauchts die Winkelverstellung? OK, 0 Grad geht auch, aber wird das Lager dadurch nicht instabiler gehalten? 44 und 49,6 sind die Lagerdurchmesser, was bedeutet S.H.I.S. EC-ZS ? Mit diesen Bezeichnungen hab ich noch keinen Shop gefunden wo ich bestellen kann
> ...


Hi schaeufele,

ich kann zu den aktuellen Magura-Bremsen nichts sagen. Von den aktuellen Shimano XT oder SLX-Bremsen hört und ließt man nur Gutes. Der Empfehlung würde ich folgen. 

Die WTB i23 hat Sören mir alternativ zur Flow EX empfohlen und ich kann bislang nicht klagen. Kommen wohl beide aus dem gleichen Werk, dazu ist die WTB etwas günstiger, angeblich auch verwindungssteifer. Wobei ich das nicht vergleichen kann ... sind beides gute Felgen.

Ich habe bei mir alles an Kettenführung/Bash/Tacco verworfen und auf das Wesentliche reduziert - Sergeant T.´s Dual Ruler made by GARDENA, Gaffa-taped to make it black & sexy   Funktioniert sogar bei oldskool 2x9. 
Heisst für Dich: Type2 oder Shadow+ Schaltwerk und wenn überhaupt eine C-Guide-mäßige KeFü. Mehr braucht es nicht.

S.H.I.S. ist ein Standard für Steuerrohre/Steuersätze. EC = externe Schale, ZS = flache äußere Schale mit Lagern im Steuerrohr. *Klick*
Habe jetzt die Maße für Tapered-Schaft nicht im Kopf, aber so kannst Du schonmal eingrenzen.
Ein Winkelsteuersatz muss nicht sein, da reicht CC 40 oder vergleichbares ...

Der Rest Deiner Parts, z.B. X0 komplett, ist prima.


----------



## schaeufele (19. Juni 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Sergeant T.´s Dual Ruler made by GARDENA, Gaffa-taped to make it black & sexy   Funktioniert sogar bei oldskool 2x9.


 
ich bin neugierig - hast du davon noch ein Foto ?

Mal ´ne banale Frage - wie ist es eigentlich mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz
an euren banshees? Dabei war an dem Paradox nichts.
Habt ihr da eine haltbare und elegante Lösung parat?


----------



## nsc (19. Juni 2013)

Ich hab nen Schlauch aufgeschnitten und drumgewickelt. Schaut zwar nicht so gut aus, aber was solls.... Ne verkratze Kettenstrebe schaut schlimmer aus.

Gibt noch Neoprenschutz zum umwickeln oder mittels Folie (gibts auch als Meterware -> PU 8591E heist die im Shop). Die Folie wäre die eleganteste Möglichkeit!


----------



## Cam-man (19. Juni 2013)

wtb felgen würd ich auch probieren!
maguars sind wirklich fraglich... bin mal welche (mt4) mit 180er scheibe gefahren und es war nicht möglich im leichten rollen das VR zu blockieren... und die war korrekt entlüftet und die beläge eingefahren.


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Juni 2013)

Zum Thema wtbi23 will ich auch was beitragen.  
Durch das andere Profil lässt sich zwar das yellowtape nicht ganz so einfach einkleben, aber dafür sitzt die Wulst besser im Horn. Dürfte dort sicherer sitzen als bei der Flow.
Weniger Druck fahrbar, weniger Milchfurzen. So in einem Amy-Forum was ich gefunden hatte.
Radial steifer sind sie wohl auch, macht sich vorallem bei Durchmessern >26" bemerkbar.
Aber Letzteres kommt wohl auf Fahrergewicht und Einsatzzweck an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p1nk3y (19. Juni 2013)

Hab auch die i23 mit den Hope evo Naben am Prime. Mit den Felgen sehr zufrieden, mit der Nabe naja ... Die hintere läuft schon bissl rauh nach nichtmal 3 mon ... Aber das Lager is wohl recht einfach getauscht und Afaik nicht all zu teuer. Würds mir wohl trotzdem wieder kaufen.

Wie wärs mit ner i25 falls du's noch breiter haben willst?


----------



## schaeufele (19. Juni 2013)

p1nk3y schrieb:


> Hab auch die i23 mit den Hope evo Naben am Prime. Mit den Felgen sehr zufrieden, mit der Nabe naja ... Die hintere läuft schon bissl rauh nach nichtmal 3 mon ... Aber das Lager is wohl recht einfach getauscht und Afaik nicht all zu teuer. Würds mir wohl trotzdem wieder kaufen.
> 
> Wie wärs mit ner i25 falls du's noch breiter haben willst?


 
Hmm, hab ich speziell fürs HT auch schon darüber nachgedacht - sind die schon verfügbar?


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Juni 2013)

Mit den i25 siehts meines Wissens schlecht aus. Aber ich vertrete eh die Meinung das die i23 reicht. Weiß nicht ob du schon 650 oder 29" gefahren bist, aber ich würde mir da nicht zuviel Gewicht aufladen. Das merkt man durchaus. Gerade wenn es nicht nur gerade aus geht. Bin immerwieder überrascht wie schnell und nervös min 26" im direkten Vergleich zum 650b Bike ist.


----------



## Cirest (19. Juni 2013)

schaeufele schrieb:


> ich bin neugierig - hast du davon noch ein Foto ?
> 
> Mal ´ne banale Frage - wie ist es eigentlich mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz
> an euren banshees? Dabei war an dem Paradox nichts.
> Habt ihr da eine haltbare und elegante Lösung parat?



werd mir sowas besorgen!
http://www.priceminister.com


----------



## halsfägger (19. Juni 2013)

Für Kettenstrebenschutz kann ich das 3M 2228 Tape empfehlen. Lässt sich sehr gut an die Form der Strebe anpassen.

Sieht dann so aus:


----------



## der freed (20. Juni 2013)

@schaeufele DAS ist auch für mich der Strebenschutz, lässt sich super verarbeiten, dämpft sehr gut = leise!
und hält richtig gut, klar ist nicht ganz billig aber man kauft sich ja ein paar Räder im Leben! 

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...thylen-Propylen-Kautschuk-bScotch-2228b-Buthy


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. Juni 2013)

halsfägger schrieb:


> Für Kettenstrebenschutz kann ich das 3M 2228 Tape empfehlen. Lässt sich sehr gut an die Form der Strebe anpassen.
> 
> Sieht dann so aus:
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...ke Blog&txt=&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13403896175061
> ...



Das ist doch ein selbstverschweißendes Band. Wie hast du das so auf die Streben bekommen? Das müsste man ja wickeln, damit es "klebt"...!?

 @der freed
Funktioniert das bei dir wirklich? bei mir reißt so ein selbstverschweißendes Band immer schon bei der ersten Ausfahrt entweder durch mechanische Einwirkung, oder es löst sich durch Kettenöl oder sonstiges Zeug auf.


----------



## Frog (20. Juni 2013)

Zum Thema Dämpfer im Rune V2:

Ich habe beide Dämpfer im Einsatz, CcDb und Fox. Den Fox habe ich in der Bucht mit dem tune M (Banshee hat tune l verbaut) genommen. 

Bis jetzt mit beiden zufrieden! Der CcDb läuft ruhiger und ist sensibler als der Fox. Den fox Fahr ich mit 30-35% Sag...dann ist der fast vergleichbar mit dem CcDb.

Fazit: wenn man kein popometer  hat würde ich heute zum Fox tendieren, da die Vorteile vom "fast blockieren" für uphill Touren und das Gewicht dafür sprechen.

Zum ballern (finale, PDS ) würde ich den CcDb einbauen....ich wechsle halt aus Lust und Laune hin und her.....der fox bleibt aber jetzt erst einmal drin...Fahr eher Touren!


----------



## Speziazlizt (20. Juni 2013)

Hat das spitfire eigentlich auch die Option auf eine Steckachse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (20. Juni 2013)

@GrazerTourer also bei mir funktioniert es wirklich! fahre allerdings auch shadow+ und zweifach kettenführung! Probleme mit Kettenöl oder Putzmittel habe ich keine, allerdings bin ich beim Öl sparsam und putzen tue ich nur mit normalem Geschirrspülmittel! Am DH Bike ist es seit Anfang 2012 dran und am Banshee seit ich die Kiste habe...also Anfang Dezember! bis jetzt ist alles super! Durch den Schuh hat es sich jetzt etwas gelöst, aber sieht immer noch top aus! 
Kann mach der Arbeit gerne mal ein Foto vom lapierre als auch vom banshee machen!?


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. Juni 2013)

der freed schrieb:


> @GrazerTourer also bei mir funktioniert es wirklich! fahre allerdings auch shadow+ und zweifach kettenführung! Probleme mit Kettenöl oder Putzmittel habe ich keine, allerdings bin ich beim Öl sparsam und putzen tue ich nur mit normalem Geschirrspülmittel! Am DH Bike ist es seit Anfang 2012 dran und am Banshee seit ich die Kiste habe...also Anfang Dezember! bis jetzt ist alles super! Durch den Schuh hat es sich jetzt etwas gelöst, aber sieht immer noch top aus!
> Kann mach der Arbeit gerne mal ein Foto vom lapierre als auch vom banshee machen!?



Sehr cool! welches verwendest du denn genau? Eventuell brauche ich einfach ein anderes...


----------



## NoStyle (20. Juni 2013)

schaeufele schrieb:


> ich bin neugierig - hast du davon noch ein Foto ?
> 
> Mal ´ne banale Frage - wie ist es eigentlich mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz
> an euren banshees? Dabei war an dem Paradox nichts.
> Habt ihr da eine haltbare und elegante Lösung parat?


Sergeant T.´s Dual Ruler made by GARDENA, Gaffa-taped ... 






Der ganze andere Firlefanz wie Bash oder Tacco (brauche ich auf meinen Trails nicht wirklich) ist weg und funktioniert super so. So könntest Du das mit ner C-Guide lösen, da beim Paradox die Kettenstrebe höher ist. Bei den V2-Fullys ist diese tief, deshalb den Schlauch direkt an die Strebe befestigt. So herrscht Ruhe und die Kette schleift am Gummi, nicht am Yoke. Anderes baut z.T. sehr exponiert und liefert Kollisions-Gefahr.
Kettenstrebenschutz hatte ich noch über -> Neopren-Dingens. Geht auch Lenkerband, oder solch selbstklebenden Klett-Teile ...





Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Hat das spitfire eigentlich auch die Option auf eine Steckachse?


Ja. Die Dropouts gibt es als 135x10, 142x12 und 150x12.


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. Juni 2013)

@NoStyle
wundert mich, dass sich das bei dir so schön ausgeht. Wenn ich ein Röhrchen direkt an die KS montiere, spanne ich die Kette genau garnicht, bzw eher nach unten als nach oben... und das in der hohen Einstellung.


----------



## NoStyle (20. Juni 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> wundert mich, dass sich das bei dir so schön ausgeht. Wenn ich ein Röhrchen direkt an die KS montiere, spanne ich die Kette genau garnicht, bzw eher nach unten als nach oben... und das in der hohen Einstellung.


Ich bin in Sachen Antrieb nicht so firm ... 
Meine Kette ist großzügig lang wegen der optionalen 650B-Dropouts, Schaltwerk ist Medium-Cage. Mir geht es weniger darum die Kette zu spannen. Die Kettenstreben sind so tief dass ich recht wenig Kettenschlagen habe. Auf dem kleinen KB vorne raspelt die Kette am Yoke, je nach Ritzel auf der Kassette. Der Rubber schützt in erster Linie davor - ein reduziertes Kettenschlagen nebst Führung ist der willkommene Nebeneffekt.


----------



## halsfägger (20. Juni 2013)

@grAzer: Bei mir hält das auch bisher. Seit ca. 3 Monaten im Einsatz, von daher zwar noch keine Langzeiterfahrung, aber die fast ausschliesslichen nassen dreckigen Konditionen hat es sehr gut überstanden.

Gibts ja auch günstiger: http://www.elektrotresen.de/Install...M-Deutschland-Isolierband-Scotch-2228-sw.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. Juni 2013)

@NoStyle: soll ich Dir schwarze Kabelbinder schicken ?


----------



## NoStyle (20. Juni 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @NoStyle: soll ich Dir schwarze Kabelbinder schicken ?


  ... habe ich inzwischen gekauft. Wenn das Schlauchstück verschlissen ist wird´s mit schwarzen Bindern befestigt ...


----------



## Brainspiller (20. Juni 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> wundert mich, dass sich das bei dir so schön ausgeht. Wenn ich ein Röhrchen direkt an die KS montiere, spanne ich die Kette genau garnicht, bzw eher nach unten als nach oben... und das in der hohen Einstellung.



Ich hab am Rune in neutral auch nen Schlauch an der Kettenstrebe.
Der spannt auch praktisch garnicht.
Was er aber macht ist Führen. Und das ist schon genug.
Hab die Kette noch nie verloren, obwohl ich noch kein gedämpftes Schaltwerk fahre.


----------



## Cam-man (20. Juni 2013)

mal ne kurze offtopic frage:

da hier ja anscheinend paar kompetente leute unterwegs sind und die sufu nichts ausspuckt...
meine reverb lässt sich nicht in der ausfedergeschwindigkeit einstellen, und wie sie rauskommt ist zur zeit auf kastrationsniveau.
beim kompletten ausfedern machts auch ordentlich peng, wie ich es von andern reverbs nicht kenn... was natürlich nur an der geschwindigkeit liegen könnte.
zu viel druck in der kartusche?


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Juni 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> mal ne kurze offtopic frage:
> 
> da hier ja anscheinend paar kompetente leute unterwegs sind und die sufu nichts ausspuckt...
> meine reverb lässt sich nicht in der ausfedergeschwindigkeit einstellen, und wie sie rauskommt ist zur zeit auf kastrationsniveau.
> ...



Würde mal auf zu viel Druck, oder zu wenig Öl in der Reverb tippen ...


----------



## Cam-man (20. Juni 2013)

ok danke.
druck werd ich mal überprüfen, aber ich frag mich ob ichs auch mal entlüften soll oder lieber gleich einschicken und wieder 3 wochen warten...


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Juni 2013)

Wenn sie zu schnell rauskommt ist sie wahrscheinlich nicht richtig entlüftet bzw. zu wenig Öl drin.


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Juni 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> ok danke.
> druck werd ich mal überprüfen, aber ich frag mich ob ichs auch mal entlüften soll oder lieber gleich einschicken und wieder 3 wochen warten...



entlüften geht super easy selber ...

Sram Tech Channel auf Youtube

hier werden Sie geholfen


----------



## Dakeyras (21. Juni 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Würde mal auf zu viel Druck, oder zu wenig Öl in der Reverb tippen ...



zuviel Druck würde ich nicht sagen. der Vorbesitzer meiner Reverb  hatte sinnvollerweise 300psi draufgeknallt. Die Stütze kam deswegen auch  nicht schneller raus. lediglich die dichtung zwischen Luft und Ölkammer macht dann irgendwann schlapp und du hast Luft in der Ölkammer...




Cam-man schrieb:


> ok danke.
> druck werd ich mal überprüfen, aber ich frag mich ob ichs auch mal entlüften soll oder lieber gleich einschicken und wieder 3 wochen warten...



Cave: Fernbedienung entlüften hat damit nichts zu tun. Remote-Kreislauf und Ölkammer sind getrennt. denker aber auch nicht, dass es mit Luft in der Ölkammer zu tun hat. siehe auch unten...



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Wenn sie zu schnell rauskommt ist sie wahrscheinlich nicht richtig entlüftet bzw. zu wenig Öl drin.




Ich denke auch nicht, dass es an Luft in der Ölkammer liegt. Wenn da Luft ist, würde sich dass eher dadurch äußern, dass die Stütze bei Belastung einige mm bis cm einfedert und bei Entlastung wieder rauskommt.

Zuwenig Öl klingt da plausibler.
 @Cam-man: 
hast du noch Garantie auf das Teil? Dann ab damit zu Sport Import. Reverb selbst zu servicen ist ne Sauerei und macht keinen Spass 



Falls keine Garantie gibts einen kleinen Umweg wie du die Ölkammer neu auffüllen könntest, ohne die Stütze komplett auseinander zu nehmen. Ob das dein Problem löst, kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen. Kann sein, dass außer Ölmenge noch weitere Faktoren im Spiel sind (Einbauhöhe des IFP; kaputte Dichtungen -irgendwo muss das Öl ja hin sein, wenn die Stütze vorher funktionierte)


----------



## Dakeyras (21. Juni 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> entlüften geht super easy selber ...
> 
> Sram Tech Channel auf Youtube
> 
> hier werden Sie geholfen



Remote entlüften ja, aber Luft in Remote-Kreislauf äußert sich eher dadurch, dass die Stütze bei Betätigung der FB langsamer oder gar nicht ausfährt. Zu schnelles Ausfahren mit metallischem Anschlag kann mEn nicht davon verursacht werden.

@ Cam-man: 

du kannst deine Frage auch mal hier posten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494272&highlight=reverb+bl%F6d

da tummeln sich nämlich die ganzen Reverb-Bastler....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (21. Juni 2013)

danke für die antworten!
reverb ist straight out of the box...
zu wenig öl würde deshalb ja sinn machen, dass dadurch eben die dämpfung (sprich return speed einsteller) nichts bewirkt. irgendwo luft würde ja eher bedeuten sie kommt zu langsam raus...
hätt nur ganz gern die stütze gleich weil ich inzwischen schon echt lang genug gewartet hab


----------



## Dakeyras (21. Juni 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> zu wenig öl würde deshalb ja sinn machen, dass dadurch eben die dämpfung (sprich return speed einsteller) nichts bewirkt. irgendwo luft würde ja eher bedeuten sie kommt zu langsam raus...




langsam langsam, ich glaub hier fliegen gerade ein paars sachen durcheinander.

Wenn  ich es richtig verstanden hab, ist der return-speed-einsteller nichts  anderes als eine Volumenänderung des Remote-Kreislaufs.

bei niedrigester Geschwindigkeit hast du das größte Volumen, bei höchster Geschw. das geringste Volumen. 
D.h.  bei niedrige Geschw./hohem Volumen kannst du mit der Remote nur  geringen Druck auf das hydraulische Ventil zur Höhenverstellung (sitzt  im Kopf der Stütze) ausüben; dadurch öffnet sich dieses Ventil nur wenig  --> ergo: langsame Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit.
Auf höchster  Geschwindigkeit/kleinstem Volumen bekommst du mit der Reverb mehr Druck  auf das Ventil; das öffnet sich dadurch weiter --> höhere  Durchlussratre ---> schnelleres Ausfedern

Wenn im  remote-kreislauf zuwenig öl ist, äußert sich das dadurch, dass die  Stütze zu langsam oder gar nicht mehr aus- und einfährt.(ebenso wenn Luft im Remote-Kreislauf ist)
Kommt in deinem Fall eher nicht in Frage.


Was die Kollegen meinten, ist, dass die innere Ölkammer (keine Vebrindung zum Remote-Kreislauf) eventuell zu wenig Öl hat.




Cam-man schrieb:


> danke für die antworten!
> reverb ist straight out of the box...



dann ab damit zu sport import!

bzw fahr sie erst mal so und pass eben beim ausfahren auf. wenns dann mal passt, schick sie ein.

Kannst auch Sport Import erstmal ne email schreiben, in der du dein Problem schilderst. die jungs sind super hilfsbereit!



Cam-man schrieb:


> hätt nur ganz gern die stütze gleich weil ich inzwischen schon echt lang genug gewartet hab



kann ich verstehen. geht mir meist genauso...


----------



## Cam-man (21. Juni 2013)

ok, hab ich noch gar nicht mit dem aufbau von dem teil befasst 
jetzt bin ich schlauer.
aber ob ich die stütze jetzt bevor ich fahren kann oder während ich fahren kann einschick macht ja auch keinen unterschied 
ich schick sie wenn wohl gleich zu bikemailorder... da bekomm ich dann durch umtausch gleich ne neue. geht wohl schneller als erst auf sportimport warten zu müssen...
denen schreiben wär aber eine idee, einfach über die [email protected] adresse?


----------



## Dakeyras (21. Juni 2013)

genau, einfach an die [email protected] adresse. die antwort kommt dann sicher vom zuständigen mitarbeiter


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte meine vor einiger Zeit direkt zu Sport Import eingeschickt, weil die Stütze nach 1,5 Jahren Nutzung auch ohne Druck auf den Hebel abgesackt ist. --> Hatte nach nichtmal einer Woche ne komplett neue daheim. Top Service! Wenn die Stütze aber nagelneu ist dann machts evtl. auch Sinn sie zum Händler zurückzuschicken.
Wenn das Entlüftungskit dabei war hätte ich aber evtl. schon erstmal mit Entlüften versucht, viel mehr als ne Stunde Zeit kann man dabei ja auch nich verlieren.


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (21. Juni 2013)

Mal als Kontrast zu dem vielen Federweg hier.
Mein absolutes Lieblingsbike.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## kreisel (21. Juni 2013)

Gefällt mir


----------



## NoStyle (21. Juni 2013)

Olaf-Schwarz schrieb:


> Mal als Kontrast zu dem vielen Federweg hier.
> Mein absolutes Lieblingsbike.


Sehr schön.


----------



## zangg (22. Juni 2013)

ist das cockpit nicht üüüber hoch bei 29"+120mm+Spacer+Riserbar des Todes
Oder bist du 2,xx m hoch und der Sattel ist in seiner Abfahrtshöhe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (22. Juni 2013)

wenns ihm taugt 
ich kann  mit den tiefen fronten auch nix anfangen


----------



## neikless (22. Juni 2013)

ach ja das paradox war immer geil


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (22. Juni 2013)

> ist das cockpit nicht üüüber hoch bei 29"+120mm+Spacer+Riserbar des Todes
> Oder bist du 2,xx m hoch und der Sattel ist in seiner Abfahrtshöhe?



Na ja, fast 2Meter.
Sattelüberhöhung wird total überbewertet. Der Sattel ist übrigens ein paar cm höher wie der Lenker. Ist auch nur ein 50mm Vorbau und so passt es einfach.


----------



## zangg (22. Juni 2013)

Naja ist halt ein so grundlegender Geometrie Wert wie Hinterbaulänge und Nachlauf (dessen Wirkung zum Beispiel vom Faktor Druck auf dem Vorderrad abhängt)
Aber wenn's so passt ist ja cool.


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. Juni 2013)

Hi Forums Bike Kollegen!  

War heute den ganzen Tag in Saalbach im Park unterwegs. Das Rune schlägt sich extra gut und zieht die Blicke magisch an *g* dabei sind da auch echt schöne dicke Räder unterwegs. Wetter gut, Bike exzellent, Trails super!  leider sabbert meine Gabel, aber das ist mir ausnahmsweise egal. Jetzt kann ich eh nix tun...
Keine Fotos. Zu schnell.... 

Damit das auch gesagt ist: Prost! Bin müde....


----------



## schaeufele (23. Juni 2013)

> Mal als Kontrast zu dem vielen Federweg hier.
> Mein absolutes Lieblingsbike.


 
Ach Olaf, muss dass jetzt sein 
Ich muss noch warten bis die Anbauteile alle eingetrudelt sind - Vorfreude 

Klasse Paradox - in schwarz/weiß find ich den Rahmen auch sehr schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Third Eye (23. Juni 2013)

Mein Rune V2 mit mir am Spielplatz!
Oder umgekehrt, wie man will 

(Foto von Martin)


----------



## Cirest (23. Juni 2013)

starke action!


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Juni 2013)

@Third Eye
 Da fahr ma wieder hin! Gerne auch nur zum Baden und Fotografieren!

Keith im MTBR Forum:


			
				Keith schrieb:
			
		

> The Rune V2 can cope with the odd park day...



Agreed!  



Das waren zwei echt geile Tage! Jetzt hätte ich gerne einen Coil Dämpfer für sowas zusätzlich...Tipps?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (23. Juni 2013)

bei 169cm müsste s passen oder?


----------



## iceis (24. Juni 2013)

kannst ja mal mit meinem L fahren alter moscher ;-)


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. Juni 2013)

zu groß


----------



## iceis (24. Juni 2013)

klar...war auch nur ein Angebot...

REACH TR250 in M "380mm"
 - " -  Runev2 in S "396mm"....M hätte dann schon 417

würd etz mal ganz stark "S" empfehlen...bzw welchen Reach hat dein Reglay Blue Pig?
is wohl bei dir auch eher im Toureneinsatz...wäre wohl ein besserer Vergleich.


----------



## Cam-man (24. Juni 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Jetzt hätte ich gerne einen Coil Dämpfer für sowas zusätzlich...Tipps?



dämpfer wechseln halt ich für sinnlos 
da kann man sich ja nie richtig auf das rad einstellen
probier halt einfach nen db air oder ähnliches, da brauchst dann nie wechseln


----------



## nsc (24. Juni 2013)

Pinkbike hat das Legend getestet klick

Heißes Geschoss 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Banshee-Legend-MKII-Tested-2013.html


----------



## Bierliebhaber (24. Juni 2013)

mein legend, neu sind 2013er saint, härtere feder, die alte holzfeller übergangsweise und gabeldecals...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (24. Juni 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Jetzt hätte ich gerne einen Coil Dämpfer für sowas zusätzlich...Tipps?



wenn es günstig sein soll nen Rock Shox Cage, 
oder gleich nen CCDB Air  vermisse beim Bergauffahren die CTD vom Fox zu keinem Zeitpunkt


----------



## teatimetom (24. Juni 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wenn es günstig sein soll nen Rock Shox Cage,
> oder gleich nen CCDB Air  vermisse beim Bergauffahren die CTD vom Fox zu keinem Zeitpunkt



ccdb air geht eh gut bergauf


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. Juni 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wenn es günstig sein soll nen Rock Shox Cage,
> oder gleich nen CCDB Air  vermisse beim Bergauffahren die CTD vom Fox zu keinem Zeitpunkt



An den Kage habe ich auch schon gedacht. Das wäre dann halt die hin und her wechsel Lösung. Gute Idee? Dann wäre da noch der CCDB Air (so schwer für immer drin!) oder ein Monarch Plus RC3. Hmm.


----------



## stefanjansch (25. Juni 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> An den Kage habe ich auch schon gedacht. Das wäre dann halt die hin und her wechsel Lösung. Gute Idee? Dann wäre da noch der CCDB Air (so schwer für immer drin!) oder ein Monarch Plus RC3. Hmm.


 

Dein Rune ist so und so zu leicht, gleich den CCDB air rein und fertig!


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. Juni 2013)

stefanjansch schrieb:


> Dein Rune ist so und so zu leicht, gleich den CCDB air rein und fertig!



Zu leicht gibt's net!  Pfuh, schau ma einmal.... andererseits bin ich ja mit dem Fox auch im Bikepark nicht unzufrieden (ich kenn's ja auch nicht anders). Mir tut er halt ein bisserl leid im Bikepark.


----------



## JansonJanson (25. Juni 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Zu leicht gibt's net!  Pfuh, schau ma einmal.... andererseits bin ich ja mit dem Fox auch im Bikepark nicht unzufrieden (ich kenn's ja auch nicht anders). Mir tut er halt ein bisserl leid im Bikepark.



hehe stimmt zu leicht gibts nicht 
solange man nicht auf Kosten der Haltbarkeit geht ...

Du wirst wissen was Du hast, wenn Du es hast - mei bi i schlau 
Sorry Fox - aber kann mir nicht ansatzweise vorstellen das der kleine Fox mit dem DB Air mithalten kann ... 
Differenz zum Fox müssten 300g sein, zum Monarch RC3 Plus 200g
Ich würde jetzt nur wegen des Gewichtes, nicht nen Fox für die Tour reinbauen um an die 13kg zu kommen, niemals, dafür macht der DB Air zu viel Spass wennst das Rad bergab richtest ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. Juni 2013)

haha  Schau ma einmal was ich mache... 
300g mehr sind halt schon 300g mehr am Buckel. (weise, gell?  ) hmhmhm
 @JansonJanson
Bist du nicht anfangs einen Monarch gefahren?


----------



## stefanjansch (25. Juni 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> haha  Schau ma einmal was ich mache...
> 300g mehr sind halt schon 300g mehr am Buckel. (weise, gell?  ) hmhmhm


 

Bist jo no jung, da spürt ma de 300g ned!


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. Juni 2013)

stefanjansch schrieb:


> Bist jo no jung, da spürt ma de 300g ned!



Und in 10 Jahren jammer ich dann, wie jung und dumm ich damals war so schwer zu heben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (25. Juni 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> haha  Schau ma einmal was ich mache...
> 300g mehr sind halt schon 300g mehr am Buckel. (weise, gell?  ) hmhmhm
> @JansonJanson
> Bist du nicht anfangs einen Monarch gefahren?



Hatte es mal überlegt, aber nachdem ich die ersten Touren mit dem DB Air gefahren bin ... hmmmmmmm sofort verworfen


----------



## NoStyle (25. Juni 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> An den Kage habe ich auch schon gedacht. Das wäre dann halt die hin und her wechsel Lösung. Gute Idee? Dann wäre da noch der CCDB Air (so schwer für immer drin!) oder ein Monarch Plus RC3. Hmm.


Man muss sich mittlerweile tatsächlich Fragen, ob es zwingend Stahlfeder sein muss. Ich war bis letztes Jahr noch ziemlich überzeugt von Stahlfeder, aber inzwischen gibt es hervorragende Luft-Dämpfer und Gabeln.

Mit dem CCDB wärst Du für alles gerüstet. Ok - 250 bis 300 Gramm schwerer, aber dafür keine Umbau-Fummelei, sondern One-for-All, bestenfalls andere Luftdrücke oder 2 Settings (1xTour/1xPark). Der Hinterbau spricht mit dem Dämpfer einfach unheimlich fein an und Wippen bekommt man doch recht gut in den Griff. 

Alternativ empfehle ich (natürlich meinen All-Time-Favorite) den Evolver . Etwas leichter als der CCDB, dafür mit SPV-Plattform als effiziente Wippunterdrückung. Bezüglich Ansprechen ist der CCDB einen Muckenfurz sensibler, aber das ist beim KS-Link absolutes "Luxus-Problem". Dafür bietet er Vortrieb pur wenn man in die Pedale langt. 

Den neuen BOS Kirk finde ich ebenfalls höchst interessant, da er BOS-typisch vermutlich einfach und fein abzustimmen sein dürfte, dazu ziemlich leicht (ca. 340 Gramm). Preislich sind die BOS-Teile leider keine Schnapper, aber funktionieren einfach unglaublich gut. Könnte bei unerwartetem Geldsegen mein nächster Dämpfer werden, dann landen CCDB und Evolver im Bikemarkt ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. Juni 2013)

Ja, ich gebe ja eh allen von euch Recht. Der CCDB Air ist sicher super und vermutlich fährt er sich vielleicht auch irgendwie "besser" als der CTD!  Fakt ist halt für mich, dass der CTD meinen Ansprüchen bis auf denen im Bikepark (wo er mir wie gesagt leid tut) absolut genügt und ich den Hinterbau damit sau geil finde - noch dazu ist er leicht! Aber schau ma einmal, was sich so ergibt. Eventuell sind meine Bedenken im Park eh umsonst...?! Ich war halt erstaunt wie extrem heiß der Dämpfer wurde. Wenn das eh wurscht ist, bleibe ich dabei.

Achja, ein Roco oder Evolver käme mir der Optik wegen sowas von fix nicht ins Rune! *g*


----------



## Cirest (25. Juni 2013)

fox floatx ctd?


----------



## Cam-man (25. Juni 2013)

also die dämpfer die ich bisher am meisten gefahren bin sind der DHX coil und ein vivid air... im vergleich dazu fühlt sich der ctd schon beim drausetzen wie kaugummi an
beim fahren wirds vermutlich nicht mehr so arg krass auffallen, aber so ein ordentlicher dämpfer hat schon was!


----------



## jojo2 (25. Juni 2013)

styleroyal schrieb:


> mein legend, neu sind 2013er saint, härtere feder, die alte holzfeller übergangsweise und gabeldecals...



hat dir schon jemand gesagt, dass du´n feines rad hast?
wenn ja, dann wiederhol ich das
feines rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shurikn (26. Juni 2013)

Bräuchte mal Input fürs 2014er Rune.... Bei 1,79 und 83/84er Schrittlänge und Touren wo auch paar Kilometer gefahren werden und es im Anschluss sowohl technisch als auch mal vollgas bergab geht... eher M oder L? Die zwei Erfahrungsberichte hier im Forum kenne ich bereits, ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden.


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juni 2013)

Probefahren bei einem netten Forumskollegen oder bei everyday26.de ?


----------



## thomas.h (26. Juni 2013)

shurikn schrieb:


> Bräuchte mal Input fürs 2014er Rune.... Bei 1,79 und 83/84er Schrittlänge und Touren wo auch paar Kilometer gefahren werden und es im Anschluss sowohl technisch als auch mal vollgas bergab geht... eher M oder L? Die zwei Erfahrungsberichte hier im Forum kenne ich bereits, ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden.



L!
Stehe bei gleicher Größe zwischen L und XL


----------



## corra (26. Juni 2013)

ich hätte ja gerne mal wieder eine alte dropmaschiene hier


----------



## zangg (28. Juni 2013)

Was ihr hier für Größen fahrt?! Ich bin ja echt ein Fan von kurzen Vorbauten und langen Hauptrahmen, aber die Vorschläge sind ja doch recht abenteuerlich zum Teil...635mm Oberrohr bei einem so steilen Sitzwinkel und unter 1,80cm? Abenteuerlich sag ich nur, da kriegste ja weder Druck aufs Vorderrad noch kannste die Mühle in Manual ziehen. Da ist die Fähigkeit zur Gewichtsverlagerung in einer derart gestreckten Haltung schon schwer eingeschränkt. Außerdem wie willstn das mit dem Sattelrohr hinbekommen? Tall-posting? Kriegste auf jeden Fall keine 125mm Reverb mehr unter.
Hol dirn M mit 50mm Vorbau. Oder nen 40mm Vorbau wenn dus nicht so problematisch siehst bergauf auch etwas mehr mit dem Oberkörper zu arbeiten.
Die ganze Bikegeometrie Geschichte funktioniert nur durch Balance, welche durch die evolutionär neuen Möglichkeiten der Einflussnahme à la Gewichtsverlagerung dank Teleskopstütze und Hebel dank Lenker extremere Formen annehmen kann, aber iwann ist das System auch aus dem Gleichgewicht gebracht.


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. Juni 2013)

@zangg
thomas.h hat einen sehr(!!) speziellen Einsatzbereich für das Bike und hat für sich rausgefunden, dass die Länge in seinem Fall Vorteile hat. Das kann man nicht so 1:1 auf andere ummünzen.  (und das mit dem Manual sehe ich weniger dramatisch, weil ja nur der Hautprahmen länger wird. KLar ist der Hebel vorne länger, aber das macht in dem speziellen Fall denke ich nicht so viel aus.)

Ich komme bei 180cm mit L super klar, könnte aber sicher auch ein M fahren (dafür eben 20mm mehr Vorbau). Wenn du ein paar Seiten zurück blätterst, findest du einen Vergleich von third eye und mir. Er ist ~3cm kleiner und fährt ein M mit 50er Vorbau. Ich fahr L mit 30er.  Die Lenkerhöhe ist ziemlich ident. Die Größen unterscheiden sich weit weniger stark als mein meinen möchte, weil ja wirklich nur der Hauptrahmen und der Radstand nach vorne wachsen. Drauf sitzen tun wir beide gleich. Wir haben unsere Erfahrungen gepostet.


----------



## rabidi (28. Juni 2013)

shurikn schrieb:


> Bräuchte mal Input fürs 2014er Rune.... Bei 1,79 und 83/84er Schrittlänge und Touren wo auch paar Kilometer gefahren werden und es im Anschluss sowohl technisch als auch mal vollgas bergab geht... eher M oder L? Die zwei Erfahrungsberichte hier im Forum kenne ich bereits, ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden.



Ich hab ja genau die gleiche Grösse wie du und ein M bestellt, als Vergleich, da du auch ein Stereo hast: ich fühle mich auf meinem Winter-Stereo in 16" und 60mm Vorbau sehr wohl!
Mein aktuelles Mondraker Dune in M hat 17mm weniger Reach als das Rune in M, denke also dass es passt!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## shurikn (28. Juni 2013)

Mein Stereo ist ein 18" mit 50er Vorbau. 

Hab nur eine Angabe im Netz zu nem "alten" Stereo Reachwert gefunden, 420 in 18", das ist 3mm mehr als der M Rune, kann das sein?

Summasummarum wäre ein L Rune mit 30er Vorbau ja unterm Strich fast gleich dem M Cube mit 50er Vorbau?!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (28. Juni 2013)

Mein neues für alles. Dank geht an Everyday 26.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Bierliebhaber (28. Juni 2013)

tr250 weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (28. Juni 2013)

ja war nicht leicht


----------



## NoStyle (28. Juni 2013)

Herzlich Willkommen - Glückwunsch - viel Spaß damit


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. Juni 2013)

@Ghost-Boy
Sehr sehr fesch! Ich hoffe wir bekommen Bilder zu sehen, wenn es artgerechten Auslauf bekommen hat.


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. Juni 2013)

Freitag, beim Versuch über den Drop mit dem S ein bissl zu stylen. Ja, da muss jemand noch an den Tricks arbeiten. *g*


----------



## Third Eye (30. Juni 2013)

Schaut super dynamisch aus!


----------



## kreisel (30. Juni 2013)

Entschuldigt die schlechte Bildqualität, dafür fährt es sehr gut:


----------



## berkel (30. Juni 2013)

Sieht schon ziemlich knapp aus mit dem HR - welche Reifenbreite ist das? Warum hast du vom 2Souls gewechselt? Die beiden schwirren mir nämlich auch noch im Kopf rum.


----------



## iceis (30. Juni 2013)

ich will zwar nicht Banshee mit Propain vergleichen aber das Tyee hat da deutlich weniger Reifenfreiheit...finde das es absolut im grünen Bereich ist beim Paradox


----------



## kreisel (1. Juli 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Sieht schon ziemlich knapp aus mit dem HR - welche Reifenbreite ist das? Warum hast du vom 2Souls gewechselt? Die beiden schwirren mir nämlich auch noch im Kopf rum.



Der Reifen ist ein 2,2er und da ist reichlich Platz. Beim 2,4er wäre es wahrscheinlich beim Umwerfer zu eng, oder zumindest sehr knapp.

Das 2Souls habe ich noch und wollte das Banshee mal testen. Ich überlege seit Wochen das 2Souls neu aufzubauen. Dazu möchte ich es neu pulvern, aber welchen Farbton...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (1. Juli 2013)

@GrazerTourer: sehr nice! ... am kommenden WE bin ich in Saalbach am Start - noch jemand dort?


----------



## teatimetom (1. Juli 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @GrazerTourer: sehr nice! ... am kommenden WE bin ich in Saalbach am Start - noch jemand dort?



möglich sein kann. evtl X-line.
Würde aber mit dem Pivot Phoenix mitfahren - geht des auch ?  
Das Prime muss zuhause bleiben.


----------



## JansonJanson (1. Juli 2013)

mitfahren werde ich nirgends - einfach zum fun 

werde auch beide Räder mitnehmen ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. Juli 2013)

@JansonJanson
Danke!  
Ich war die letzten Wochenende so viel unterwegs, dass ich jetzt einmal nicht nis Auto steigen möchte.


----------



## stefanjansch (1. Juli 2013)

Hier das Rune nochmal.





Mit dem Backup Dämpfer, da der CCDB Air nun nach einigen Touren Luft gezogen hat muss der erstmal zu flat-out zum Service.

Nach der erten Tour mit Vivid überlege ich ernsthaft meine Dorado wieder zu verkaufen und für Parktage einen 2-Ply Hinterreifen zu besorgen.

Die 160mm vom Rune funktionieren besser als die nun 200mm vom SX Trail auf Steroiden. 
Mit meinem Lenkwinkel von 63-63,5° geht das auch so verdammt schnell bergab, zumindest auf den meisten Bikepark-Strecken deutlich spaßiger als mit dem dicken Gerät. 

Mit der Dorado im SX macht eigentlich nur die DH-Strecke am Semmering Spaß, da aber nur mit V-max ( mein persönliches ), da ists dann aber so, dass mir das fürchten kommt und nach 2 Anfahrten an meinem Limit die Luft raus ist.


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. Juli 2013)

Oh, mit Stahlfeder!  Was sagst du denn dazu? Ich krieg den Gedanken nicht aus dem Kopf, mir zum Bikeparkfahren so etwas ins Rune zu hängen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (1. Juli 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Oh, mit Stahlfeder!  Was sagst du denn dazu? Ich krieg den Gedanken nicht aus dem Kopf, mir zum Bikeparkfahren so etwas ins Rune zu hängen....



wie gesagt... nen Kage - und gut is 

schickes Ding @stefanjansch
einzige, das weiße Gabelcasting will mir nicht gefallen, aber das ist wie immer ne persönliche Frage


----------



## stefanjansch (1. Juli 2013)

Ja ich wollte für die Wintereinsätze einen Ersatzdämpfer haben um nicht den CCDB Air zu missbrauchen.

Im Prinzip gehen sie beide ausgesprochen gut, beim CCDB ist eben die Setupfinderei etwas langwieriger um das optimum herauszuholen, das ist beim Vivid schnell gemacht.

Insgesamt kannst du aber beide spitze abstimmen.

Wo der Vivid etwas besser ist, bei schnell aufeinanderfolgenden harten Schlägen bleibt er souveräner und der Piggyback wird nicht ganz so heiß ( nur Kaffeehäferl )

Der CCDB wurde bei dem einen Parktag schon gut heiß, dafür hat man beim CCDB eine schönere Dämpfung im mittleren Federwegsbereich. Das abziehen an kleinen Kanten und wurzeln geht wie von selbst.

Fürn Park, wenn du so und so umschrauben willst aus Gewichtsgründen, würd ich mich nach einem Vivid oder der gleichen umsehen.
Bei der Wahl ein Dämpfer für alles, CCDB Air


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. Juli 2013)

@JansonJanson
Was für eine Feder bäruchte ich denn bei ~72kg nackerbatzi denn und welchen Tune müsste man denn nehmen?


----------



## stefanjansch (1. Juli 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wie gesagt... nen Kage - und gut is
> 
> schickes Ding @_stefanjansch_
> einzige, das weiße Gabelcasting will mir nicht gefallen, aber das ist wie immer ne persönliche Frage


 

Danke.

Das Casting wird beim Tausch der Buchsen vermutlich gegen ein schwarzes getauscht, wobei ich nicht weiß wie das mit der weißen Brücke ausschaut.


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Juli 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @JansonJanson
> Was für eine Feder bäruchte ich denn bei ~72kg nackerbatzi denn und welchen Tune müsste man denn nehmen?



Tune würde ich M/M sagen ... Federhärte - leider keine Ahnung


----------



## stefanjansch (2. Juli 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Tune würde ich M/M sagen ... Federhärte - leider keine Ahnung


 

Tune passt, ich fahr mit ca. 90 Kg inkl. allem mit einer 450er Feder.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. Juli 2013)

Also ich wiege auch 72kg. Bin jetzt ne 450 gefahren. Ä°st mir aber minimal zu straff. Hab mir jetzt ne 400 bestellt. Sollte besser passen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Juli 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten!  Eine 400er Feder wäre es dann wohl. hmhmhm.


----------



## RZL DZL (2. Juli 2013)

Etwas bewegte Bilder. Die Qualität hat etwas unterm Upload gelitten.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFA2HMexjHk
Kamera war an nem wildcard befestigt.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. Juli 2013)

So Sonntags das Rad eingefahren am Geißkopf.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZL DZL (3. Juli 2013)

Ziemlich schönes Bild.


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. Juli 2013)

@Ghost-Boy
Geiloooo!


----------



## Stralov (3. Juli 2013)

Yeah! Das ma n cooles Foto! Hier sollten mehr so Actionfotos rein. 
Grazer gibt sich da ja auch gut Mühe.


----------



## BrotherMo (4. Juli 2013)

Eine kurze Frage an die Fahrer des Banshee Rune 2013.

Reifenfreiheit hinten? Passen 2,5 " rein?

Vielen Dank euch! 

Grüße
Mo


----------



## Ghost-Boy (4. Juli 2013)

Locker


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. Juli 2013)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Locker



Locker hoch 2!


----------



## BrotherMo (4. Juli 2013)

Somit rückt der Kauf näher.....
: - )

Bin auf der Suche nach nem Trailbike für alles irgendwie an dem Rune hängen geblieben.... 

Danke für das schnelle Feedback.


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Juli 2013)

... und ich am Spitfire 






... bis Samstag sollte es fertig aufgebaut sein!


----------



## Cirest (4. Juli 2013)

@Soulbrother
dazu sag ich nur sixc ääää sick!!!  
meins dürft auch nächste woche fertig sein, wart' noch auf die gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (4. Juli 2013)

@Soulbrother: Sau!


----------



## san_andreas (4. Juli 2013)

Wird sicher gut, fehlt nur noch eine XX1.


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Juli 2013)

Cirest schrieb:


> @Soulbrother
> dazu sag ich nur sixc ääää sick!!!
> meins dürft auch nächste woche fertig sein, wart' noch auf die gabel.



Aaaah,auch ein Rotes hab ich gerade gesehen 



fabs8 schrieb:


> @Soulbrother: Sau!



 ... und du bist mit Schuld daran, hahaha, aber das hast du doch eh schon gewusst! ... oder hat der Berni dicht gehalten?  

Denk dran,Isartrails !!!


----------



## BrotherMo (4. Juli 2013)

Kann mir jemand der Rune-Fahrer sagen wie der Rahmen ausfällt?

1,90 m.... l oder xl?

Danke schon mal....


----------



## iceis (4. Juli 2013)

fahr mit 184 L und würde sagen für mehr Wendigkeit L für Highspeed gerade aus^^ XL xD


----------



## NoStyle (4. Juli 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ... und ich am Spitfire


"Aaalter" Meeenzer  - ich hab´s doch irgendwie schon von Anfang an geahnt ... 
Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (4. Juli 2013)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand der Rune-Fahrer sagen wie der Rahmen ausfällt?
> 
> 1,90 m.... l oder xl?
> 
> Danke schon mal....



XL  - bin 1.87cm und fahre das XL ... super geiles Teil! 
Langen Radstand merkt man so gut wie nicht, außer man würde jetzt Vertriden gehen, und nur Spitzkehren mit versetzen fahren, dann vielleicht L.
So aber mein Tipp - go big 

Bei mir gabs noch nen kleines farbliches Update ... leider noch kein gescheites Bild ... aber nachdem WE in Saalbach - gibts sicher das eine oder andere ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. Juli 2013)

Das Spitfire wird bestimmt saugeil!  


Saalbach.... Verdammt, ich will auch wieder! Dieses WE keine Zeit. Vielleicht das drauf.


----------



## NoStyle (4. Juli 2013)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage an die Fahrer des Banshee Rune 2013.
> 
> Reifenfreiheit hinten? Passen 2,5 " rein?
> 
> ...


Mit den nur 10 mm längeren 650B-Dropouts geht vermutlich sogar ein Surly 5 Zöller-Schluppen noch rein ... 
Und bei 190 cm Körpergröße definitiv Rune oder Spitfire Gr. XL! Schau mal hier auf Page 172, da gibt es ein Action-Pic von JansonJanson (187 cm/XL). Achte mal auf die (stimmigen!) Proportionen Körpergröße/Bikegröße. L wird zu klein, das passt hier Leuten mit 10 cm weniger Körpergröße ...


----------



## trailterror (4. Juli 2013)

Vor 2 monaten hättsde ihm wahrscheinlich noch L vorgeschlagen 

Ich würd das L nicht ausschliessen....gut stack ist arschtief, beim XL aber gleich, soweit ich mich erinnern kann


----------



## NoStyle (4. Juli 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Vor 2 monaten hättsde ihm wahrscheinlich noch L vorgeschlagen
> 
> Ich würd das L nicht ausschliessen....gut stack ist arschtief, beim XL aber gleich, soweit ich mich erinnern kann


hmmm ... weiss nicht ... bin bei solchen Körpergrößen schon eher bei XL, da so große Menschen auf durchschnitts-L schon wirklich sehr kompakt stehen oder sitzen. Kann das aber jetzt natürlich aus "Erfahrung" etwas besser beurteilen.


----------



## zangg (4. Juli 2013)

Bin mit 1,88cm auf meinem neuen Spitfire in L bestens bedient. 770mm Lenker mit 8,5mm Rise auf 40mm Vorbau mit 1cm Spacer überm Steuersatz. Bin gerade noch unterwegs gewesen und in einen totalen Rausch geraten auf einem sauschmalen zugewachsenen Trail auf welchem man das Rad von einer Kurve in die Andere wirft und das in lockerem Sand. Schräglage! und so schnelle Richtungswechsel! Auch saukrank ist wie es sich in stufigem steilen Gelände anfühlt. Man kanns mit richtig viel Druck auf dem Vorderrad fahren und so die Lines in den Boden brennen. Allein deswegen würde ich kein noch längeres Rad haben wollen.
Hab meine Float 36 RC2 wegen dem Hardtail noch auf 150mm gespacert und sie fühlt sich nach definitiv deutlich weniger Federweg als der Hinterbau an. 160mm ist schon fast Pflicht. Sonst harmoniert sie perfekt mit dem Float CTD der schon richtig geil ist. Man muss nur den Rebound einstellen wenn er warm ist, dann geht der aber richtig gut! Ich möchte die T und C Stufen nicht missen, wenn man man völlig hirnlos aus dem Sattel geht und irgend einen ekligen progressiven Steilhang hochhämmert kann ich mir da keine DH Luftpumpe dran vorstellen.


----------



## iceis (4. Juli 2013)

Der Fox CTD hat mich auch überrascht...aber wenn man mal bisschen weit und tief springt dann rauscht der voll durch...aber man kann da bestimmt was an den Innereien machen wie eigentlich bei jedem Federelement...damit beschäftige ich mich aber erst wenns unbedingt sein muss.


----------



## zangg (4. Juli 2013)

Ich habs bei genau 28% Sag am Spitfire nicht hinbekommen durchzuschlagen. Hab noch 4mm übrig. Aber wie gesagt ich fahre relativ frontlastig und die 36 mit 8 Klicks HSC zum durschlagen zu bekommen ist mir bei bestem Willen noch nicht gelungen


----------



## iceis (5. Juli 2013)

ja wie gesagt mir is das auch nur einmal passiert auf einer Wiese wo man zu 90° einen Weg kreuzt und dann hebt man halt ab wenn man nicht gerade mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit da in die Kompression gefahren ist...das Gras stand sehr hoch und ich hatte es auch nicht im Gefühl wann nun der Boden wieder kommt. Also schon ein seltener Fall^^


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Juli 2013)

Sodala, ein Rock Shox Kage RC ist auf dem Weg zu mir... Bin gespannt wie der sich im Bikepark macht! Mein Gedankengang: Ich verwende im Park einen anderen Dämpfer und spare mir dadurch ein frühzeitiges Service des CTD. Somit ist der Kage schon fast gratis.  (immer wieder schön, wie man sich das alle sim KOpf so zurecht reden kann, hihi)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (5. Juli 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> immer wieder schön, wie man sich das alle sim KOpf so zurecht reden kann, hihi


----------



## BrotherMo (5. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank an alle bezüglcih der Beratung in Sachen Rahmengröße

Da das Rune bei mir das Bike "für alles" werden soll tendiere ich doch zu XL. Ich denke
das passt dann bei längeren Touren besser.

Auch das Bild von JansonJanson (mit 1,87 auf XL) fand ich von den Proportionen sehr passend.....

Hoffe in 2014 auf das schöööööne Grün! 

Wie fährt sich das Rune denn mit Federdämpfer? Noch zu pedalieren oder nur zum Bergab?


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Juli 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> "Aaalter" Meeenzer  - ich hab´s doch irgendwie schon von Anfang an geahnt ...
> Sehr schön!



Ja,hast du  ... da mußte ich auch schon ordentlich vor mich hingrinsen vor 2 Wochen!

Bin gerade am Aufbauen,später gibts dann auch ein paar erste Bilder.


----------



## NoStyle (5. Juli 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ja,hast du  ... da mußte ich auch schon ordentlich vor mich hingrinsen vor 2 Wochen!
> 
> Bin gerade am Aufbauen,später gibts dann auch ein paar erste Bilder.


Ach nee hör auf - seeehr geil! 
Na hoffentlich gefällt Dir das Spitty! Gehst Du denn auf 650B? Wunder mich etwas wegen der Dropouts ... oder "riskierst" Du 650B mit kurzen Kettenstreben und eingeschränkter Reifenfreiheit?

Ach ja: Herzlich Willkommen ...


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Juli 2013)

650b wird sicherlich kommen,mit den entsprechenden Dropouts ... vermutlich zum nächsten Saisonstart.Ich werde mich auf der Eurobike diesbezüglich genau umschauen was so alles in 2014 an Gabeln,Reifen,Felgen u. Laufrädern zu erwarten ist! 

Also das mir der Apparat nicht gefallen könnte da mach ich mir gar keine Sorgen  





*Start ...*



 





 


















​


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. Juli 2013)

Ui! Los geht's!


----------



## Speziazlizt (6. Juli 2013)

hab hier bislang noch kein Spitfire mit 12mm Achse gesehen - gibt es einen Grund dafuer?


----------



## Cam-man (6. Juli 2013)

ja... die ausfallenden sollen anscheinend probleme machen
aber da müssten langsam die neuen unterwegs sein


----------



## zangg (6. Juli 2013)

Sind schon aktualisiert. Meine 142x12 funktionieren 1A mit Shimano XTs, eine Kombination welche wohl mal Ärger gemacht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (6. Juli 2013)

Das wird guuut!


----------



## Mutant-Rider (6. Juli 2013)




----------



## NoStyle (6. Juli 2013)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> hab hier bislang noch kein Spitfire mit 12mm Achse gesehen - gibt es einen Grund dafuer?


Keine Ahnung - ich habe 142x12 für 26 Zoll und 650B. Das Problem war, dass sie zwar 142 mm Breit sind, aber nicht wie bei X-12 jeweils 3 mm nach Innen zurückgespacert auf die "richtige" 135 mm Breite. Zusätzlich fehlten die Führungslaschen zur Einbauhilfe. So musste man bei der HR-Bremse mit Shims den Adapter etwas (1-3 mm) nach innen spacern, beim Schaltwerk den Schwenkbereich mehr nach innen einstellen, welches bei alten Schaltwerken vor Generation Shadow und co. nicht geht.
Die neuen entsprechen wohl eher dem X-12 Standard, wobei ich mit meinen beiden "alten" 142x12 keine Probleme habe. Die übliche Fuddelei beim HR-Ein/Ausbau halt ...

Hach ja - das Wildcard ...


----------



## zangg (6. Juli 2013)

Warum die keine Einfädelhilfe haben ist mir allerdings auch schleierhaft... Wozu denn dann überhaupt 142?


----------



## kijan (6. Juli 2013)

Weil man halt nicht wusste, dass x12 saugut ist.


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Juli 2013)

*Fertig ...*




















​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (7. Juli 2013)

Wie immer sieht das richtig gut aus, Souli!
Bin mal auf deinen ersten Fahrbericht gespannt.


----------



## Cube Lova (7. Juli 2013)

Ich bin jetzte auch mit der 2. Generation unterwegs und es fährt und fliegt wunderbar. (Muss bei mir jetzt erstmal für alles herhalten  )









Gruß


----------



## Ischi (7. Juli 2013)

Schöne Spitfires und Wildcards sind natürlich immer gut 

Hier mal wieder meins, so hoch war es noch nie 





Jetzt mit 28er Kettenblatt und Selbstbau-Carbon-Bash. Die passende Kettenführung folgt noch. Noch zu tun:
-Kettenstrebenschutz neu 
-mich endlich mal für Reifen entscheiden und auch vorn Tubeless
-vielleicht einen Stahlfederdämpfer für den großen Federweg
-besagte Kefü

und so ging es dann runter...Schön wars


----------



## Cam-man (7. Juli 2013)

Highroller II 3C MaxTerra Exo TR  
gibts in 2,3 und 2,4 (2,3 ist breiter als mein 2,35 Minion; 2,4 wie 2,5)

Bin ihn zwar erst 2 mal gefahren, bin aber sehr begeistert!
Vor allem im Matsch beeindruckend für einen eigentlichen nicht-Matsch Reifen...


----------



## zec (7. Juli 2013)

Fesches Foto von der Abfahrt  .
Mich würde es interessieren, wie sich der Greina auf trockenen Trails verhält? Auf dem Foto schauts ja staubtrocken aus.


----------



## Ischi (7. Juli 2013)

vielen Dank für die Tipps 

Ich bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es vorne ein weicher DH-Reifen sein muss. Die Dämpfung ist einfach der Hammer, da lohnt der Rollwiderstand 

Der Greina war nur eine Leihgabe, aber, feiner Reifen, geht in weichen, tiefen Böden richtig gut. Der Reifen hat Bremsgrip und dabei Geradeauslauf wie blöde. Und auch im trockenen, felsigen echt gut. Hatte am nächsten Tag einen Minion F DH ST drauf (auch ein toller Reifen, genauso wie Highroller 2 DH ST), klar, der war leicht besser als der Greina, aber der Greina war immer gutmütig und beherrschbar.

Ich denke Greina DH 45a und Ibex falt 55a (beide tubeless) wird meine Kombi für alles. Der Greina hat den breitesten Einsatzbereich, in meinen Augen...


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. Juli 2013)

Schöne Bikes!  Endlich gibt's wieder ein paar Bilder!



Cam-man schrieb:


> Highroller II 3C MaxTerra Exo TR
> gibts in 2,3 und 2,4 (2,3 ist breiter als mein 2,35 Minion; 2,4 wie 2,5)
> 
> Bin ihn zwar erst 2 mal gefahren, bin aber sehr begeistert!
> Vor allem im Matsch beeindruckend für einen eigentlichen nicht-Matsch Reifen...



Bist du ihn zufälliger Weise auch auf einer Flow EX tubeless gefahren?


----------



## jojo2 (8. Juli 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Endlich gibt's wieder ein paar Bilder!



und so schöne dazu...
prima


----------



## teatimetom (8. Juli 2013)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> hab hier bislang noch kein Spitfire mit 12mm Achse gesehen - gibt es einen Grund dafuer?



mein Prime hat auch 142 x 12


----------



## shurikn (8. Juli 2013)

Ich schwanke noch immer zwischen M und L bei 1,79... Könnte mal wer von den L Rune Besitzern die Sattelrohrlänge genau messen, Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkannte Sattelrohr? Gibt ja verschiedene Messweisen wie's aussieht. Würde mir schonmal sehr weiterhelfen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (8. Juli 2013)

hatte mein Runev2 L direkt durchgemessen...Sattelrohrlänge entspricht der Geometrietabelle (also 470mm)!


----------



## shurikn (8. Juli 2013)

Ah ok danke... paar Millimeter mehr oder weniger hätten mir die Entscheidung leichter gemacht, so bleibt's bei Unentschlossenheit :-(


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. Juli 2013)

shurikn schrieb:


> Ah ok danke... paar Millimeter mehr oder weniger hätten mir die Entscheidung leichter gemacht, so bleibt's bei Unentschlossenheit :-(



haha 

Ich würd's so sagen: bist du jemand der's flowig/schnell liebt und weniger arge technische Sachen fährt, passt L ganz sicher. Wenn du noch nie ein längeres Bike im technischen Gelände gefahren bist, findest du M wohl stimmiger, weil du es gewöhnt bist.
Ich komme mit beiden Größen zurecht, würde bei 180cm aber wieder L nehmen (vielleicht statt -1,5° nur noch -1 Grad), weil ich eh noch ein zweites Bike mit kürzerem Radstand habe.


----------



## Cam-man (8. Juli 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Bist du ihn zufälliger Weise auch auf einer Flow EX tubeless gefahren?



nee, nicht tubeless und keine flow ex
aber eine noch schmalere felge...


----------



## teatimetom (8. Juli 2013)

oiso.. Höhe des Sitzrohres beim Large Prime und 1.85 -> 
passt bei Maximalauszug und 350er Stütze gut. Wenn man kleinere Rahmen fahren sollte man zu einer 400 mm Stütze greifen.


----------



## shurikn (8. Juli 2013)

befürchte halt dass ich (mit 125er Reverb) den Sattel nicht weit genug runter bekomme bei L, unangenehmer Kontakt vorprogrammiert. Aktuell ist sie bei 450er Sattelrohr 1.5cm ausgezogen, würde also zu jetzt nochmal 0,5cm verlieren. 12 cm effektiv, wenn ich das mit meinem Voltage vergleiche sind das Welten. Oder bin ganz umsonst um mein Hinterteil besorgt? ;-)


----------



## Cam-man (8. Juli 2013)

ich find was den verstellbereich von den dropper posts angeht wird oft total übertrieben
die aller wenigsten brauchen (anatomisch gesehen) mehr als 125mm...
dachte auch immer man braucht mehr, aber die 125 der reverb reichen ja lang.
und das bei maximalem auszug zum pedalieren

schaut die DHler an, die haben ihre sättel auch nicht im affe-auf-dem-schleifstein-modus


----------



## Stralov (8. Juli 2013)

Ja muss auch sagen ich hab eine mit 100mm und das reicht locker. Und ich bin 1,87 mit langen Haxen. So 90cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## gigo (8. Juli 2013)

Bin ich hier eigentlich der einzige, der Soulbrother's Spitty gerne mal im Gesamtbild sehen möchte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Juli 2013)

gigo schrieb:


> Bin ich hier eigentlich der einzige, der Soulbrother's Spitty gerne mal im Gesamtbild sehen möchte?



Definitiv nicht!


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Juli 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> ich find was den verstellbereich von den dropper posts angeht wird oft total übertrieben
> die aller wenigsten brauchen (anatomisch gesehen) mehr als 125mm...
> dachte auch immer man braucht mehr, aber die 125 der reverb reichen ja lang.
> und das bei maximalem auszug zum pedalieren
> ...



Für mich darfs gerne noch mehr als 150mm sein 
In optimaler Postion zum fahren, ist der Sattel dann, im versenkten Zustand immer noch auf Vorbauniveau ... 

BTW: Saalbach / Leogang mit Rune war nen super Feeeetz übers WE! Hammer wie geil das Ding fliegt. Leogang die langen Tables und Brücke und sonst was alles mitgenommen  
Bestätigt immer wieder ... alles richtig gemacht mit Frame und Größe


----------



## JoshBender85 (9. Juli 2013)

Super JansonJanson...alles richtig gemacht!
Banshee for ****in ever!


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juli 2013)

gigo schrieb:


> Bin ich hier eigentlich der einzige, der Soulbrother's Spitty gerne mal im Gesamtbild sehen möchte?



Ja, wäre unter Umständen vielleicht ganz interessant.


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Juli 2013)

JoshBender85 schrieb:


> Super JansonJanson...alles richtig gemacht!
> Banshee for ****in ever!



Wenns das Legend auch in XL geben würde ...


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Juli 2013)

Hab leider noch kein Bild,sorry ... aber ich werd mich bemühen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Juli 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> BTW: Saalbach / Leogang mit Rune war nen super Feeeetz übers WE! Hammer wie geil das Ding fliegt. Leogang die langen Tables und Brücke und sonst was alles mitgenommen
> Bestätigt immer wieder ... alles richtig gemacht mit Frame und Größe



Riesengroßer Neid! 

Was war dein Highlight in Saalbach?

Ich sag's ganz klar:
- Milka Line zum Aufwärmen und ggf. auf Zeit flitzen (ja, ich mag den gelutschten Vollgas-Trail)
- Pro Line für immer und immer wieder
- der Teil der X-Line ab der Mittelstation, bzw der flowige Teil unten im Freien.

Ach, herrlich!


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Juli 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Riesengroßer Neid!
> 
> Was war dein Highlight in Saalbach?
> 
> ...



Muss sagen - Favorit mit dem Rune war die Flying Gangster in Leogang, einfach super viel Airtime. Konnte sogar am X - Up rum probieren 

Saalbach / Hinterglemm
Blueline - Einrollen und am Gashahn drehen
Pro Line - Fliegen  paar nette Sachen zum springen. ( Roadgap ist weg  )
Z Line - war leider zu 
X - Line gar nicht gefahren, da Festival und immer gesperrt
Hackelbergtrail - göttlich mit Rune


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Juli 2013)

hehe 

In Leogang war ich schon länger nicht mehr... Ich muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich noch nicht sooo der Springer bin. Es wird langsam. 

Hacklberg Trail: ja, unglaublich geil! man muss sich fastg zurückhalten...


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Juli 2013)

Jepp ... mit der "kleinen Bude" bzw. weniger Federweg machts schon mehr Fun ... 

Wenn ich mal wieder in Ö unterwegs bin - sag ich bescheid!


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Juli 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Jepp ... mit der "kleinen Bude" bzw. weniger Federweg machts schon mehr Fun ...
> 
> Wenn ich mal wieder in Ö unterwegs bin - sag ich bescheid!



Tu das!  Nach Saalbach zu fahren stört mich spontan auch nicht, wenn ich Zeit habe!


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Juli 2013)

So hier mal letztes Update ... 

Bild ist mit DH LRS ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Juli 2013)

Wow, nicht schlecht!!!!! 

Ich habe mir auch einmal überlegt, meine schwarzen Decals weiß zu machen. Hast du neu foliert, oder hast du die Decals lackiert?


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Juli 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Wow, nicht schlecht!!!!!
> 
> Ich habe mir auch einmal überlegt, meine schwarzen Decals weiß zu machen. Hast du neu foliert, oder hast du die Decals lackiert?



Eigentlich das ganze Rad mehr oder weniger foliert, und dann die Decals vom Schneidwerk einfach drauf gemacht ...


----------



## nsc (9. Juli 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Eigentlich das ganze Rad mehr oder weniger foliert, und dann die Decals vom Schneidwerk einfach drauf gemacht ...



Wow schaut klasse aus, muss ja eine Heidenarbeit gewesen sein!

Und weil wir schon eine Seite weiter sind, hier nochmal das heiße Geschoss:



JansonJanson schrieb:


>


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Juli 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Eigentlich das ganze Rad mehr oder weniger foliert, und dann die Decals vom Schneidwerk einfach drauf gemacht ...



Pfuh, die Arbeit will ich mir nicht einmal vorstellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralov (9. Juli 2013)

Sau gut!!! So hatte ich das auch angedacht, nur in orange  ... wird ja erstmal nix draus, leider. Aber mega gut!


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Juli 2013)

jepp war schon einiges - aber das Ergebnis ist aller Mühen wert 

ohne ne Din A6 Schneidmaschine wäre es auch noch viel schwerer gewesen.
Ich komm auf 11 einzelne Teile grad ^^
Steuerrohr
Lyrik li / re
Oberrohr
Unterrohr li / re
Sattelrohr
Sitzstrebe li / re
Kettenstrebe li / re


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Juli 2013)

holy moly! Ich sehe, du bist vom Fach!  bei mir würde das am Ende wohl nicht sonderlich ansehnlich ausschauen.


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Juli 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> holy moly! Ich sehe, du bist vom Fach!  bei mir würde das am Ende wohl nicht sonderlich ansehnlich ausschauen.



learning by doing .... am Norco angefangen und klappt ganz gut


----------



## Exxun (9. Juli 2013)

legend im einsatz  foto robert hoernig (y)


----------



## Cam-man (9. Juli 2013)

schönes bild mit schöner aktion!


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Juli 2013)

So,das wäre dann mal die Startversion ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Juli 2013)

Wow, schaut gut aus!  viel Spaß damit! Das Rot ist immer wieder cool!


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Juli 2013)

Danke,werd ich hoffentlich in kürze im Urlaub dann haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (10. Juli 2013)

Exxun schrieb:


> legend im einsatz



vom rad sieht man nicht so viel
und der rest ist auch super!


----------



## BrotherMo (10. Juli 2013)

Ich will das schwarze Rune haben.....

So wie es da auf dem Bild ist....

Sofort......

(Ganz stark!)


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Juli 2013)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Ich will das schwarze Rune haben.....
> 
> So wie es da auf dem Bild ist....
> 
> ...



 tjaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... 

hehe


----------



## BrotherMo (10. Juli 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> tjaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
> 
> hehe


 
Noch dazu in XL...... Wäre genau meins...


----------



## zangg (11. Juli 2013)

Noch jemand Probleme mit Kettenschlag am unteren Eck des Hinterbaus? Mir hats schon den 2ten rumgewickelten Schlauch zerfetzt.
33 Zähne Blatt mit Führung oben, aber Zee welches die Kette super führt. Das ist einfach zu nah...
iwie keine Lust da hässlich Gartenschlauch ran zu machen..
Auch wenns wohl darauf hinausläuft


----------



## iceis (11. Juli 2013)

evtl. "Shoe Goo" (eher weich...habs an meinen Skateschuhen)
oder
Schuhreperaturpaste von Langlauf (hat ein Kumpel dort hingeschmiert wo keine Sohle mehr vorhanden war und das zeug is echt Top!)....is ein wenig härter als Shoe Goo...macht aber auch sinn an der Sohl

Würd nen alten schlauch gleich komplett um die strebe wickeln und dann die Paste drüberklatschen...da hast du dann wohl ne Lösung die sich nicht mehr so schnell löst^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (11. Juli 2013)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Wie immer sieht das richtig gut aus, Souli!
> Bin mal auf deinen ersten Fahrbericht gespannt.



thx,gib mir noch ein paar Tage Zeit dafür ...


----------



## fone (11. Juli 2013)

den winkelsteuersatz sollte ich mal einbauen...


----------



## Mutant-Rider (11. Juli 2013)

Hier kann mir doch bestimmt jemand sagen, wo ich Lager für ein Banshee Wildcard bekomme? 
Vielen Danke,

Nick


----------



## Cam-man (11. Juli 2013)

die abgesehen vom hauptlager sind die normlager schlechthin
die bekommst du Ã¼berall...
das hauptlager hab ich von skf vom lagergroÃhandel hier geholt fÃ¼r 19â¬ oder so


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. Juli 2013)

Wenn jetzt nix mehr schief geht und DHL bis 12:30 bei mir in der Firma ist, werde ich heute ab zirka 14:00 Uhr mit dem Kage RC in meinem Rune in Maribor viel Spaß haben.... 

Daumen drücken, bitte!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. Juli 2013)

bla... bla...  


ich will auch - also nicht kage aber maribor und rune - da aber dann doch das legend


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Juli 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt nix mehr schief geht und DHL bis 12:30 bei mir in der Firma ist, werde ich heute ab zirka 14:00 Uhr mit dem Kage RC in meinem Rune in Maribor viel Spaß haben....
> 
> Daumen drücken, bitte!


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. Juli 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> bla... bla...



Ich würde ja eh gerne einfach nix schreiben und jetzt schon radeln! 

Danke für die Daumen, so geht sich das bestimmt aus!

//edit 08:45 Uhr
ER IST DA!!


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Juli 2013)

... und ab dafür!


----------



## Stralov (12. Juli 2013)

Fotooooos! ... bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (12. Juli 2013)

Stralov schrieb:


> Fotooooos! ... bitte



Die kommen später (derzeit liegt der Dämpfer neben dem Bike im Kofferraum *g*)! Ich habe leider meine Kamera zu Hause vergessen und komme nicht mehr heim, bevor es nach maribor geht.  dabei wollte ich mit 15mm Weitwinkel "den" Drop endlich einmal so am Foto abbilden, wie er Live aussieht, hahahaha.  

Foto mit den normalen schwarzen Laufrädern, oder mit den magenta farbenen für den Park? Das könnte aber weh tun...


----------



## Stralov (12. Juli 2013)

hehe. Am besten Beides!
Macht ja nix. Solange du nachlieferst. Viel Spaß in Maribor!


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Juli 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Die kommen später (derzeit liegt der Dämpfer neben dem Bike im Kofferraum *g*)! Ich habe leider meine Kamera zu Hause vergessen und komme nicht mehr heim, bevor es nach maribor geht.  dabei wollte ich mit 15mm Weitwinkel "den" Drop endlich einmal so am Foto abbilden, wie er Live aussieht, hahahaha.
> 
> Foto mit den normalen schwarzen Laufrädern, oder mit den magenta farbenen für den Park? Das könnte aber weh tun...



alles ... bei mir gibts auch Bilder mit beidem - egal ob Augenkrebs oder nicht


----------



## Stralov (12. Juli 2013)

Janson wenn ich das richtig sehe hast du doch von einer Durolux auf eine Lyrik gewechselt. Kannst du mal erklären wesshalb?


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Juli 2013)

Stralov schrieb:


> Janson wenn ich das richtig sehe hast du doch von einer Durolux auf eine Lyrik gewechselt. Kannst du mal erklären wesshalb?



Hei Stralov, 

nein, habe von einer Lyrik Coil 2010er, auf ne Lyrik Air 2013er gewechselt.
Grund - zum einen Gewicht, zum anderen Neugier, wie sich die Air schlägt. 
Und bis jetzt schlägt sie sich super nach ner kleinen Sonderbehandlung...


----------



## Stralov (12. Juli 2013)

Ah, ok. Dachte du warst der mit der Durolux. Danke.


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. Juli 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Und bis jetzt schlägt sie sich super nach ner kleinen Sonderbehandlung...



Die da wäre?  Ich bin immer noch skeptisch, vor allem bei meinem Einsatzbereich (Ob die Air da nicht durch den Federweg rauscht?)


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Juli 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Die da wäre?  Ich bin immer noch skeptisch, vor allem bei meinem Einsatzbereich (Ob die Air da nicht durch den Federweg rauscht?)



Wir haben erstmal die Öldichtungen raus gemacht. 
Gabel kommt sowieso 1x pro Saison zum Service.
Dann gabs dem Gewicht noch ein angepasstes Öl dazu, dicker als das was normal drin. (Bin halt nicht der Standardbiker mit 70-80kg  )
Jetzt merke ich schon deutlich was zwischen LowSpeed Comp. ganz offen, zu ganz zu ... 
Habe auch gesagt, nachdem mir meine alte Fox Talas 36er abgeraucht ist, nie wieder Air. Aber zuerst hat mich der CCDBAir wirklich überrascht, und jetzt die Lyrik auch wieder ...


----------



## MindPatterns (12. Juli 2013)

Bei mir hat sich an den Lagern beim V2 Rune leider schon etwas Flugrost gesammelt. Wie geht ihr damit um? Mit feinem Sandpapier abschleifen?

Bild: http://i.imgur.com/CVGGsvE.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (12. Juli 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich an den Lagern beim V2 Rune leider schon etwas Flugrost gesammelt. Wie geht ihr damit um? Mit feinem Sandpapier abschleifen?



Das ist bei mir auch das Ergebnis eines salzigen Winters... Ich schau einfach, dass ich die Lager nach einer Regen/Schnee Tour abtrockne und ggf mit ein bisserl Sprühöl einreibe. Fertig... Der Flugrost ist zwar noch da, aber das ist mir wurscht. 
 @JansonJanson
Und du bist mit der Kennlinie nun voll zufrieden? Fährst du hier und da auch wirklich technische Sachen damit? Ich wäre ja echt versucht beim nächsten Gabelkauf auf Luft zu setzen (Gewicht...), wenn ich endlich glauben würde, dass das geht. Bis dato kenne ich niemanden der dauerhaft bei der Air Lyrik geblieben ist (und viel steil bergab fährt).


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Juli 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir auch das Ergebnis eines salzigen Winters... Ich schau einfach, dass ich die Lager nach einer Regen/Schnee Tour abtrockne und ggf mit ein bisserl Sprühöl einreibe. Fertig... Der Flugrost ist zwar noch da, aber das ist mir wurscht.
> @JansonJanson
> Und du bist mit der Kennlinie nun voll zufrieden? Fährst du hier und da auch wirklich technische Sachen damit? Ich wäre ja echt versucht beim nächsten Gabelkauf auf Luft zu setzen (Gewicht...), wenn ich endlich glauben würde, dass das geht. Bis dato kenne ich niemanden der dauerhaft bei der Air Lyrik geblieben ist (und viel steil bergab fährt).



bei mir hat sich nach dem Winter auch bissl Flugrost gebildet, habs mit bissl Innotech Öl abgerieben und gut wars. 

So richtig viel technisches fahre ich nicht, muss ich zugeben. Bei mir gehts eher um Trail / Bergabperformance. 
Paar technische Sachen sind wir auch schon gefahren, konnte mich da nicht beklagen. Wie es auf Dauer ist...k.a.


----------



## MindPatterns (12. Juli 2013)

Bin mit der Lyrik auch absolut zufrieden. Allerdings ist mir die LC in Anliegern mal gerne durchgerauscht, weshalb ich sie jetzt bis auf 2 Klicks zu habe. Ansonsten tadellos!


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Juli 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Bin mit der Lyrik auch absolut zufrieden. Allerdings ist mir die LC in Anliegern mal gerne durchgerauscht, weshalb ich sie jetzt bis auf 2 Klicks zu habe. Ansonsten tadellos!



Wenn Du bissl mehr kg auf die Waage bringst als die 70-80kg, überlege einfach auch mal nen bisschen dickeres Öl rein zu machen.... 
Wegsacken ist bei mir jetzt weg, mit ca. 50% LSC


----------



## kijan (13. Juli 2013)

Hier ist mal mein Spitty V2...

:thumbup:


----------



## Cirest (13. Juli 2013)

meins ist auch gestern fertig geworden! ...krasses teil, hätt nicht gedacht, dass 140/160mm so abgehen können. ^^

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1420987]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Juli 2013)

Zwei sehr coole bikes!  Das vom cirex wurde ich neben dem Rune als zweitbeste sofortest nehmen! 

Coildämpfer im Rune...... Irre!! Bin heute sogar eine lange Bergtour damit gefahren. Erstklassig!


----------



## Brickowski (13. Juli 2013)

@Cirest bei deinem Aufbau würde mich brennend das Gewicht interessieren! Saugeile Kiste!


----------



## Cirest (14. Juli 2013)

sänks...12,7 kg ... das biest hat mich heut schon abgeworfen^^


----------



## Speziazlizt (14. Juli 2013)

Warum denn dann das Spitfire und nicht das Rune wenn du eine 160mm Gabel faehrst? Ist das die neue Pike?


----------



## gigo (14. Juli 2013)

Diese roten Spitfires... Wahnsinn! Eines schöner als das andere!

Was wiegen denn eure fertig aufgebauten Runes? Würde dieses Bike gerne mal gewichtsmäßig mit meinem Uzzi vergleichen.


----------



## Cirest (14. Juli 2013)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Warum denn dann das Spitfire und nicht das Rune wenn du eine 160mm Gabel faehrst? Ist das die neue Pike?



ja is die neue pike. denke , dass die 160mm gabel gut reinpasst, da selbst die geometrie angaben auf der banshee hp auch von ner 160mm front stammen. 

ich wollte ursprünglich einen 160mm endurorahmen, hatte da das speci enduro / tr covert im auge und eben die banshee bikes.  da banshee aber vpps baut, und ich mit dem bike neben enduro auch den ein oder anderen hillclimb bestreiten möchte, waren mir 160mm vpp (mit den 28% Sag) für ein "do it all bike " zu viel! außerdem sagt mir beim spiti die geo mehr zu! edit: ähnelt bis auf den lw meinem alten cube stereo


----------



## zangg (14. Juli 2013)

Nur tiefer und vieeel länger.....
Ich finde die 160mm Gabel harmonieren perfekt mit dem 140mm "vpp" der ja schon stark nach hinten ausweicht. Die Kettenlängung sorgt auf jeden Fall dafür, dass ich im harten Geläuf nicht mehr mit Führung oben only auskomme wie zuvor. Werde mir wohl die Straitline Führung holen.


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Juli 2013)

gigo schrieb:


> Diese roten Spitfires... Wahnsinn! Eines schöner als das andere!
> 
> Was wiegen denn eure fertig aufgebauten Runes? Würde dieses Bike gerne mal gewichtsmäßig mit meinem Uzzi vergleichen.



aktuell müsste meins bei 13,6kg liegen ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. Juli 2013)

@gigo
Meines wiegt 14,4kg mit folgenden Teilen:

Größe L, blau
fast alles XT (1fach Kurbel, vorne 28er mit bash, hinten 11-36)
SLX Bremse
Syntace Vector Carbon, Syntace megaforce 2 30mm
Flow EX+Shimano XT bzw Hope Pro2, super comp speichen
P6 Stütze
SLR irgendwas flow
Muddy Mary 2,5 vorne, Fat Albert/Hans Dampf hinten (hinten tubeless)
Fox Van 160mm
hinten Fox CTD bzw. jetzt vermehrt Rock Shox Kage (wiegt halt mehr, bleibt aber noch unter 15kg))


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juli 2013)

Hammer Bikes hier ! Alle durchgängig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nsc (15. Juli 2013)

Ich denke ich liege so bei 14,5 kg bei meinem Rune in M (muss mir mal ne Waage kaufen)

Verbaut sind:

Gabel *Lyrik*
Dämpfer *CCDB Air*
Bremse, Kurbel, Schaltung *Shimano Zee*
Laufräder *Spank Subrosa mit Hope 2 Evo*
Lenker *Sixpack Kamikaze*
Vorbau *Sixpack Menance*
Reifen *Muddy Mary 2,35er*


Am Wochenende war ich mal mit meinem Rune im Rahmen eines Fahrtechniktrainings auf dem Flowtrail in Stromberg. Sehr schöne Strecke, hat verdammt viel Spaß gemacht. War für jeden was dabei egal ob Pro oder Anfänger, jeder kam auf seine Kosten  Das Rune hat sich, im Gegensatz zu seinem Fahrer (der muss noch etwas Fahrtechnik und Kondition verbessern ), bei Sprüngen, Stein- oder Wurzelfeldern super geschlagen!

Noch was zur Schaltung: Vorne ein 32er Kettenblatt und hinten 11-36 war eine gute Wahl. Damit kommt man noch gut den Berg hoch und kann auch noch gut beschleunigen. Das Zee-Schaltwerk zusammen mit dem Hope Chain Guide hat die Kette super geführt!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (15. Juli 2013)

So gestern das Teil in Spicak geprügelt. Geht wie sau. Neu ist die Gabel. Lenker hab ich noch getauscht und Griffe.
Gewicht wie auf dem Bild 15,66kg, mit Tourenreifen 14,66kg.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## gigo (15. Juli 2013)

Echt schöne Runes! Die neuen Banshee-Rahmen sind einfach klasse!


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Juli 2013)

die vordere bremsleitung ist aber nicht so ganz ernst gemeint oder?
allgemein sehr kurze leitungen

von nem alten rad so übernommen?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Juli 2013)

schaut nur so aus.passt.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Juli 2013)

Coil ist goil!  (leider ist der Reifen scharf und der Rest weniger *g*)


----------



## NoStyle (16. Juli 2013)

Echt wunderbare Bikes hier am Start. Speziell die Spittys von Soulbrother, Kijan und Cirest sind Knaller. 
Und auf Ischis Wildcard freu ich mich auch schon wieder ... hoffentlich bald ... 
Rein optisch finde ich es fast etwas schade dass die Pike so ganz schwarz ist, aber das ist minor ...
Rune und Coil-Dämpfung macht sich bestimmt klasse - wer braucht da noch einen Freerider/Mini-DHler!


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juli 2013)

Wenn das Schwarz auf der Pike genauso toll hält wie auf der Boxxer im Demo, dann werden die Vielfahrer bald unschöne Gabeln haben.


----------



## NoStyle (16. Juli 2013)

Hmmm ... keine Ahnung. Ich hatte die erste MZ 66er Generation, da war das kein Thema und beim Evolver macht sich am Kolben ebenfalls kein Abrieb bemerkbar.
Ist halt Geschmacksache - so ganz stealthy gefällt mir nur bedingt. Am Ende muss die Gabel gut funktionieren und das tut sie wohl sehr gut, was man so ließt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Juli 2013)

Noch eines von Sonntag. Total prollig ohne Ärmel *g*


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Juli 2013)

Gabel sieht aber auch schon gut "gequetscht" aus ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Juli 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Gabel sieht aber auch schon gut "gequetscht" aus ...



Ja, das ist mir auch aufgefallen auf dem Foto! Es ist eigentlich eine recht "hohe" Stufe (was am Foto wieder einmal nicht so ausschaut. hoch stimmt eigenbtlich nicht. Das Gelände ist halt recht steil, bzw total unflowig und "plumpsig" *g*). Vielleicht bewegt sich die Stahlfeder eh mehr, als ich immer denke und eine Luftgabel wäre da nicht viel anders! hmhmhmhmhm. Scheiß Gewohnheit!  Bei meinen 71kg ist die Standardfeder in Wahrheit nämlich recht straff... (evtl. täuscht die Perspektive dann doch. Es sind ja "nur" 160mm. Ich schätze, dass da noch mindestens 5cm rausschauen. Das wäre eigtl. noch okay, weil ich da doch mit vollen Gewicht drauf bin. Aber ich geb dir Recht. ).


----------



## NoStyle (16. Juli 2013)

Ist schlicht gut genutzter Federweg ...


----------



## neikless (16. Juli 2013)

seh da auch kein problem, bis auf die Ärmel


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Juli 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> seh da auch kein problem, bis auf die Ärmel



Haha, ja... Fotografieren sollte man sich so eigtl nicht lassen *g* wenn es richtig heiß ist, ist das halt leider so angenehm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nsc (17. Juli 2013)

Und die Arme werden komplett braun, nicht nur bis zum T-Shirt


----------



## JansonJanson (17. Juli 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Und die Arme werden komplett braun, nicht nur bis zum T-Shirt




wohl war - wohl war


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Juli 2013)

Sonnenuntergangsbergtour auf 2165m mit Horst und Wolfgang. Zwei Fotos, mehr evtl. am Abend.

Vor mir:





und so sah's hinter mir aus. 





und noch eines vom Horst bei der Abfahrt


----------



## nsc (17. Juli 2013)

Was für tolle Bilder, ich würde auch gerne in den Alpen wohnen


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Juli 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Was für tolle Bilder, ich würde auch gerne in den Alpen wohnen



Ja, Berge in der Nähe zu haben ist schon toll! Ganz ideal wohne ich ja auch nicht und brauche für Berge >1450m auch das Auto, aber das geht alles binnen 45-60min. Das ist OK...

eines noch von gestern Abend. Horst mit seinem Rune.


----------



## JansonJanson (17. Juli 2013)

Absolut super Bilder! Mein Neid für die Wohnlocation...


----------



## nsc (17. Juli 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


>



Hast du das Bild auch größer als 1150 x 706? Das würde sich gut als Desktop-Hintergrund machen


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Juli 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Hast du das Bild auch größer als 1150 x 706? Das würde sich gut als Desktop-Hintergrund machen



Wie groß hättest du es denn gerne?


----------



## martinfueloep (17. Juli 2013)

@ GT: weil ich's jetzt geschätzte 47x gesehen hab (*gg*): ein bisschen wärmerer und weniger grünstichiger weißabgleich würde dem foto sicher einiges an charme bringen...und wäre wohl auch näher an der realität, wenn ich mir den langen schatten so ansehe?


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Juli 2013)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> @ GT: weil ich's jetzt geschätzte 47x gesehen hab (*gg*): ein bisschen wärmerer und weniger grünstichiger weißabgleich würde dem foto sicher einiges an charme bringen...und wäre wohl auch näher an der realität, wenn ich mir den langen schatten so ansehe?



hahahaha  ja, ich hab ein bisserl gespamt!

Danke für die Info! Das ist am Laptop leider so eine Sache mit den Farben.  Es wäre Zeit für einen ordentlichen Bildschirm, damit ich sehe was du siehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinfueloep (17. Juli 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> hahahaha  ja, ich hab ein bisserl gespamt!
> 
> Danke für die Info! Das ist am Laptop leider so eine Sache mit den Farben.  Es wäre Zeit für einen ordentlichen Bildschirm, damit ich sehe was du siehst.



verstehe ich, dass du ein wenig spammen musstest, macht ja (soweit ich das gehört habe) irrsinnig viel spaß, das rune, und diese freude muss man teilen!

ich war so frei und hab ein bisschen am regler gedreht:




ist nicht perfekt, aber wenigstens nimmer ganz so grün


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Juli 2013)

Hui! Hast du einen kalibrierten Bildschirm? Wenn ja, muss ich meinen Laptop wirklich wegwerfen *g* (deine Bearbeitung sieht auf meinem Laptop wirklich heftig aus. Nicht nach Abendrot, sondern eher nach "Blick durch blutunterlaufene Augen kurz vor einem Hirnschlag". hmpf, wie ich meinen Bildschirm hasse!)


----------



## martinfueloep (17. Juli 2013)

yop, mein bildschirm ist kalibriert. aber: so ganz habe ich den grünstich mit der schnell-bearbeitungs-variante nicht raus bekommen. und: es ist von meiner idee her noch ein stück weg von abendrot, sondern vielmehr geschätztes 19:00-licht. dh schön warm, aber noch deutlich auf der gelben als auf der tiefroten seite.

falls ich damit falsch liege, würde das evtl erklären, warum die wolken noch immer grün sind...


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Juli 2013)

haha  es war bei dem Foto etwa 30min vor Sonnenuntergang. So richtiges Abendrot wie auf dem Sonnenfoto war da noch keines. Hmm. ich bin unschlüssig.  darf ich dir am Abend ein zwei Bilder mailen? Mich würde wirklich interessieren, wie arg mein Bildschirm von einem kalibrierten abweicht. Traurig ist das!


----------



## nsc (17. Juli 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Wie groß hättest du es denn gerne?



1920 x 1080 sollte reichen ;-)


----------



## zangg (19. Juli 2013)

So leider wieder das schnöde Kefü Thema an den neuen KS-Link Rädern:
Ich hab jetzt mal n bisschen rumprobiert und mirs genauer angeschaut, dabei aber nicht auf den Trichter gekommen, wie denn überhaupt ne richtige Führung da ran soll.
Ich hab vllt auch die schlechtest möglichen Vorraussetzungen mit ultra-short Schaltwerk Shimano Zee und Ausfallenden im flachsten Setting, aber das kann ja iwie auch nicht sein, dass überhaupt nichts unterzubringen ist. 
Hat denn schon jemand n Shortcage mit ner Straitline Führung kombiniert? Die 32 fände ich schon ganz cool, denn trotz einigermaßen kräftigen Beinen muss man sich ja nicht übermäßig schinden, aber da kratzt bei mir ja im Moment die Ketten ohne Führung schon fast am Hinterbau. Hab jetzt mal n schwarzes Stück Schlauch rangekabelbindert, aber so richtig lang halten wird der wohl nicht...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. Juli 2013)

e13 srs passt bei mir perfekt mit 32 kettenblatt.


----------



## zangg (19. Juli 2013)

Wo sind die Ausfallenden? Shortcage Schaltwerk? Fotos?
So sieht´s bei mir gerade aus. Ich checks einfach nicht wie da ne Führung rein soll..


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. Juli 2013)

ja so wie bei dir







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nsc (19. Juli 2013)

Ich hab bei mir den Hope Chain Guide verbaut. Der ist schön klein, leise und super verarbeitet. In Verbindung mit der Zee lief bis jetzt alles perfekt!


----------



## zangg (19. Juli 2013)

Der führt ja auch nur oben... 
Wenn ich ernsthaft verblockte Sachen etwas schneller fahre schlägt der untere Teil der Kette wie blöd und zerschießt mir alles was ich bisher um die Strebe gewickelt hatte. Jetzt erstmal der Schlauch, mal sehen wie lange ers macht. SRS+ sieht ja gut aus, aber immernoch mit Rolle. Der Silentguide wäre mir am liebsten, aber da muss ich wohl erstmal die Antwort von Straitline abwarten, in welcher ich um ein pdf template gebeten habe, ums mal ranzuhalten bewvor ich mir eine kaufe.


----------



## nsc (20. Juli 2013)

Bei mir schlägt da nichts, deshalb für mich genau die richtige Wahl


----------



## Cam-man (20. Juli 2013)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v253/strahan/_DSC0441_zps22b6b206.jpg
bernhard hat ja auch schon bestätigt dass sie passt


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Juli 2013)

Fahre seit 2 Tagen die e13 LG1 TR oder wie die sich schimpft.
BB Mount, und Angle auf Wide gestellt.
Passt 1a mit 32er Blatt


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Juli 2013)

mal wieder was von mir ... leider wieder kein Aktion Pic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nsc (21. Juli 2013)

Top


----------



## Globalplayer (23. Juli 2013)

Jetzt mit Carbon von Schmolke / Tune, Titanschrauben und ein paar anderen kleinigkeiten = ca. 11,65kg


----------



## martinfueloep (23. Juli 2013)

Globalplayer schrieb:


> Jetzt mit Carbon von Schmolke / Tune, Titanschrauben und ein paar anderen kleinigkeiten = ca. 11,65kg



Ganz schön leicht! Ist die vordere Bremsleitung bewusst außen verlegt?


----------



## NoStyle (23. Juli 2013)

Wahnsinn, das sub 12kg Spitfire! 
Welche Schrauben sind denn durch Titan ersetzt?


----------



## ewoq (23. Juli 2013)

seltsamer aufbau


----------



## Stralov (23. Juli 2013)

Das Schwarze Rune is einfach so ne geile Maschine!


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Juli 2013)

Globalplayer schrieb:


> Jetzt mit Carbon von Schmolke / Tune, Titanschrauben und ein paar anderen kleinigkeiten = ca. 11,65kg



Hast mal alles (jede Schraube) selber nachgewogen?

Kannst Du sagen was dir die Ti - Schrauben gebraucht haben?

 @Stralov: THX


----------



## Globalplayer (23. Juli 2013)

Jup hab die vorher alle gewogen. Die Titanschrauben brachten ca. 40g Ersparnis.
Gewechselt hab ich die 6x M6 an der Bremse, 4x M8 Ausfallenden, Ahead Schraube und die vom Cockpit.  
Eine Schraube von den M8 für die Ausfallenden wiegt original 10,2g. Die aus Titan 5,9g.

Die Dämpferbolzen und die Schrauben welche durch die Lager gehen sind original geblieben. Der M8 Dämpferbolzen wiegt 29g. Der Shop wo ich mir die Schrauben usw gekauft hab, hatte dafür keine Alternative.

Hab jetzt auf folgende Teile gewechselt.
KCNC Schnellspanner, Sattelklemme 
Schmolke DH Lenker 
Schmolke Sattelstütze
Tune Sattel
Syntace Megaforce 
Hi Temp Griffe


Vielleicht finde ich mal ein gutes Angebot für Syntace Number nine^^
Falls du auch auf Titanschrauben wechseln willst und ein Shop findest, der was passendes für den Dämpfer hat, dann lass es mich wissen.

Schöne Rune´s 

@martinfueloep
Nicht so wirklich. Habs damals nach außen verlegt, weil ich keine Schutzfolie mehr für die Gabel hatte. Ist jetzt notiert


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Info´s 

Auf Ti-Schrauben werde ich wohl nie wechseln, für mich kommt dabei zu wenig rum.

Grad aktuell junktz mich viel mehr, 650B zu testen ... aber das liebe Geld ^^


----------



## NoStyle (23. Juli 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... Grad aktuell junktz mich viel mehr, 650B zu testen ... aber das liebe Geld ^^


Definitiv einen Versuch wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (23. Juli 2013)

Schmolke Zeugs würde ich in dem Bereich nicht fahren.


----------



## zangg (24. Juli 2013)

Stimme zu...
Mein Spitti wiegt mehr als 14 Kilo und ich bin stolz drauf.


----------



## warpax (24. Juli 2013)

Mein Spitty liegt auch bei 14Kg, was wesentlich an der Hammerschmidt liegt. Mit der xx1 gibt es jetzt aber eine Alternative, die das Aufsetzen des Kettenblattes im Slack Mode genauso unwahrscheinlich macht. Ich werde wohl nochmal versuchen müssen, mein Sparschwein zu überzeugen...


----------



## Third Eye (26. Juli 2013)

Meines vor feiner Kulisse bei Sonnenuntergang:


----------



## trailterror (26. Juli 2013)

Goil


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Juli 2013)

Aktuell noch...


​


----------



## JansonJanson (26. Juli 2013)

ich habe mir mal auch so ne China Waage bestellt, und das lustige war, die hat aufs Gramm genau das selbe angezeigt wie die 80â¬ Parktool Waage ... ^^ sehr gut, 

Ich habe alle meine Sachen auf ner Feinwaage, die vom Eichamt kontrolliert wird, sind immer so 80-100g weniger als so ne HÃ¤ngewaage... aber Fett, Ãl, etc. wiegt ja auch was ...


----------



## BobTheBuilder (27. Juli 2013)

Servus,

Wahnsinnig gute Aufbauten hier! Hoffe, ich kann mein Prime bald auch hier präsentieren. Kurze Zwischenfrage: kommen die Bansheerahmen fertig zum Aufbau oder müssen Steuerrohr und Tretlager noch bearbeitet werden?

Besten Dank und viele Grüße

Manuel


----------



## numinisflo (27. Juli 2013)

Schönes Bild Axel und noch besseres Gewicht. 
Ich muss meins auch endlich mal wiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nsc (27. Juli 2013)

BobTheBuilder schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage: kommen die Bansheerahmen fertig zum Aufbau oder müssen Steuerrohr und Tretlager noch bearbeitet werden?



Bei meinem Rahmen musste das Steuerrohr noch bearbeitet werden, da die Lagersitze laut Aussage des Mechanikers leicht oval waren und daher der Steuersatz nicht ohne Spiel einbaubar war bzw. zu viel seitlichen Druck bekommen hat. Auf dem Gewinde im Tretlager war zwar etwas Farbe, aber es lies sich alles ohne Probleme einbauen.....


----------



## haha (27. Juli 2013)

Alle Banshee Rahmen werden vor Auslieferung mit 2 Paßstiften auf Maßhaltigkeit geprüft. Es nicht nötig, das Steuerrohr nachzuschneiden. 
Rahmen mit ovalen Steuerrohren gibt es nicht, und wenn würden diese nicht ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## nsc (27. Juli 2013)

Naja das war die Aussage vom Mechaniker, aber egal hauptsache jetzt passt alles perfekt ;-)


----------



## NoStyle (27. Juli 2013)

haha schrieb:


> Alle Banshee Rahmen werden vor Auslieferung mit 2 Paßstiften auf Maßhaltigkeit geprüft. Es nicht nötig, das Steuerrohr nachzuschneiden.
> Rahmen mit ovalen Steuerrohren gibt es nicht, und wenn würden diese nicht ausgeliefert werden.


Thank you for Clarification ... 
Gewinde nachschneiden, Sitzrohre ausreiben oder Lagersitze nachschneiden muss man schon seid Jahren nicht mehr ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Juli 2013)

Sitz Rohr ausreiben muss man definitiv nicht mehr.  den kleinen Seitenhieb konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen. 

Ach, ich sitze da auf Kreta bei einem Mythos in der Taverne, glücklich nach einem guten Surftag und vermisse mein Rune doch ein bisserl......


----------



## Exxun (27. Juli 2013)

Mein legend hat definitiv ein leicht ovales Steuerrohr !

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kijan (28. Juli 2013)

haha schrieb:


> Alle Banshee Rahmen werden vor Auslieferung mit 2 Paßstiften auf Maßhaltigkeit geprüft. Es nicht nötig, das Steuerrohr nachzuschneiden.
> Rahmen mit ovalen Steuerrohren gibt es nicht, und wenn würden diese nicht ausgeliefert werden.



Falsch. Ich musste nachfräsen beim Spitfire V2. Das Steuerrohr war leider ziemlich unpräzise gefertigt... ChrisKing Einbau wäre nur mit Gewalt möglich gewesen (und es ist gar nicht leicht, einem Händler zu finden, der dass Tool hat..)


----------



## BobTheBuilder (28. Juli 2013)

Top, danke für die Antworten! Hoffe einfach mal, dass bei mir alles passt. Es juckt mir in den Fingern...


----------



## trailterror (28. Juli 2013)

Ich find die neuen banshee v2 bikes ja toll....
Nachfräsungsarbeiten und ovale steuerrohre (gut, sind bestimmt ausnahmen) dürfen aber egtl. Net vorkommen


----------



## Third Eye (28. Juli 2013)

2 Tagestour mit Übernachtung ohne Zelt!
Mein Rune sogar ohne Schlafsack 
Hier als Planenhalter:






Und während der Abfahrt:


----------



## haha (28. Juli 2013)

kijan schrieb:


> Falsch. Ich musste nachfräsen beim Spitfire V2. Das Steuerrohr war leider ziemlich unpräzise gefertigt... ChrisKing Einbau wäre nur mit Gewalt möglich gewesen (und es ist gar nicht leicht, einem Händler zu finden, der dass Tool hat..)



In der Schweiz ist ein anderer Vertrieb zuständig. Wie die das handhaben, weiss ich nicht.
Bei mir wird jeder Rahmen nach der Ankunft mit zwei Paßstiften auf Transportschäden geprüft. Wo Lackreste drin sind ( seltenst ), wird von mir nachgefräst. Außerdem muss man immer auch den Steuersatz mit einbeziehen. CK, Acros und Hope gehen meiner Erfahrung nach richtig schwer rein, Cane Creek und andere gelabelte Steuersätze aus der gleichen Fabrik flutschen leichter rein.


----------



## Marder (28. Juli 2013)

zu meinem cane creek meinte der fahrradmechaniker als er ihn in den legend eingebaut wollte, dass es banshee sehr gut meinte... sah richtig brutal aus, wie er ihn da mit riesenschraubstock eingepresst hat. mit der parktool werkzeug hats vorher nicht wirklich geklappt.


----------



## kijan (28. Juli 2013)

haha schrieb:


> In der Schweiz ist ein anderer Vertrieb zuständig. Wie die das handhaben, weiss ich nicht.
> Bei mir wird jeder Rahmen nach der Ankunft mit zwei Paßstiften auf Transportschäden geprüft. Wo Lackreste drin sind ( seltenst ), wird von mir nachgefräst. Außerdem muss man immer auch den Steuersatz mit einbeziehen. CK, Acros und Hope gehen meiner Erfahrung nach richtig schwer rein, Cane Creek und andere gelabelte Steuersätze aus der gleichen Fabrik flutschen leichter rein.



Nach dem präzisen fräsen flutschte mein CK auch. (vielleicht musst Du da die Passstifte prüfen?)
Banshee sollte das nicht dem Vertrieb überlassen...

Das Bike ist super. Die Banshee Endkontrolle in Taiwan leider nicht....


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Juli 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ich habe mir mal auch so ne China Waage bestellt, und das lustige war, die hat aufs Gramm genau das selbe angezeigt wie die 80 Parktool Waage ... ^^ sehr gut,



Hmmm,bei mir gibts immer eine geringe Abweichung zwischen China- und Parktoolwaage,die Parktool zeigte bisher grundsätzlich ein paar Gramm mehr an ... da sich das Spitfire Gewicht aber eh mittlerweile schon wieder geändert hat mach ich heute abend mal ein aktualisiertes,direktes Waagenvergleichsfoto  



numinisflo schrieb:


> Schönes Bild Axel und noch besseres Gewicht.
> Ich muss meins auch endlich mal wiegen.



Und ... wieviel?


Zum Thema Passgenauigkeit/Steuerrohr: bei meinem Spitfire ließ sich der CaneCreek Steuersatz absolut problemlos mit meinem alten minimalistischen 20,- DM Einpresswerkzeug reinziehen...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Juli 2013)

Lange nicht mehr da gewesen....Schicke Bikes unterwegs....

Aber Ovale Steuerrohre???? Wenn ich mir das (Konkurrenz)-Video hier mal ansehe, frage ich mich wo im Fertigungsprozess das Rohr Oval werden soll???

http://vimeo.com/54919894#

Da müsste ja das Originalrohr schon Oval gewesen und nie bearbeitet worden sein. Und durch den Transport??? Ich weiß ja net?!!?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (30. Juli 2013)

klar kann das durch den transport passieren, wenn das steuerrohr nich gut verpackt wurde. die erfahrung musste ich selbst schon mal machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Juli 2013)

styleroyal schrieb:


> klar kann das durch den transport passieren, wenn das steuerrohr nich gut verpackt wurde. die erfahrung musste ich selbst schon mal machen....



Und wie viel Tonnen sollen da drauf fallen, damit sich das verbiegt?


----------



## NoStyle (30. Juli 2013)

An einer Qualitätskontrolle kann man immer oder nie genug arbeiten, keine Frage!!! Aber Gewinde notwendiger Weise nachschneiden oder ovale Steuerrohre gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr. Das beim Transport Beschädigungen entstehen können ist vermutlich eher das Problem - und ist offensichtlich bezüglich Hinterbauten oder Steuerrohre leider schon vorgekommen. Dazu haben Hersteller ebenfalls minim abweichende Toleranzen, sodass Steuersätze unterschiedlich schwer einzubauen sind, oder Sattelstützen nicht super passgenau sind.

Ich kann nur sagen: Alle meine drei Banshee-Rahmen waren/sind Makellos und waren problemfrei aufzubauen.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (30. Juli 2013)

@ kalkhoff
da müssen keine tonnen darauf fallen, ne diskussion ist mir hierfür auch zu mühselig... 
ich sprech von meiner erfahrung und bei utube sind genug videos vorhanden wo man sehen kann wie achtlos paketdienste teilweise mit paketen umgehen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Juli 2013)

styleroyal schrieb:


> @ kalkhoff
> da müssen keine tonnen darauf fallen, ne diskussion ist mir hierfür auch zu mühselig...
> ich sprech von meiner erfahrung und bei utube sind genug videos vorhanden wo man sehen kann wie achtlos paketdienste teilweise mit paketen umgehen.




Nein, nein, mach Dir keinen Stress mich zu überzeugen....ich weiß ja nicht aus was die RUNE-Rohre bestehen, behaupte trotzdem, dass ich mich bei meinem Steuerrohr draufstellen und draufspringen könnte, ohne dass sich das 1mm verbiegt....





Damit so was auf dem Transportweg passiert, müsste der Karton völlig zerstört sein und das DHL Auto drüber gerollt sein....

...und wech....


----------



## Bierliebhaber (30. Juli 2013)

das material wird wohl aluminium sein  
steck deinen rahmen in nen karton ohne das steuerrohr zu verpacken und wirf es mal aus 2metern höhe auf den boden, dann siehst dass kein steuersatz mehr rein geht... 

ich spreche von meiner erfahrung, nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.


----------



## djangoxxl (31. Juli 2013)

Nabend,

habe einen Shimano XT E-Type FD-M785-E 2 / 10 fach Umwerfer für das Spitfire gekauft. Shimano liefert keine Schrauben zur Montage mit. Wo gibts die passenden Schrauben und fehlt darüber hinaus noch etwas?

Danke.


----------



## Soulbrother (31. Juli 2013)

Update: Gabel,Dämpfer,Lenker und Pedale ...






und neues,aktuelles Gewicht 1x chinesisch und 1x amerikanisch ...





Irgendwie mag ich die Chinawaage mehr


----------



## warpax (31. Juli 2013)

@Soulbrother Sag mal, wie Dir die Pedale taugen. Ich hab die auch im Blick, nachdem meine sich als glatt wie ein Kinderpopo herausgestellt haben.


----------



## nsc (31. Juli 2013)

djangoxxl schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> habe einen Shimano XT E-Type FD-M785-E 2 / 10 fach Umwerfer für das Spitfire gekauft. Shimano liefert keine Schrauben zur Montage mit. Wo gibts die passenden Schrauben und fehlt darüber hinaus noch etwas?
> 
> Danke.



Das müssten diese hier sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (31. Juli 2013)

@warpax 
Auf FiveTen Sohlen komm ich damit gut klar.


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. August 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> @warpax
> Auf FiveTen Sohlen komm ich damit gut klar.



Die Alu Pins sind halt leider nach kürzester Zeit viel zu stumpf. Ich bin deswegen auf die etwas schwereren Superstar Pedale mit normalen Stahl Madenschrauben umgestiegen. Die finde ich deutlich besser.


----------



## zec (1. August 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Die Alu Pins sind halt leider nach kürzester Zeit viel zu stumpf.


Kann ich bestätigen. Mich persönlich nervt es jetzt nicht so, da ich im Jahr nicht viel fahre - musste jetzt nach zwei Jahren die ersten Pins wechseln. Für Vielfahrer wird's wohl ärgerlicher sein.


----------



## warpax (1. August 2013)

Alles klar. Danke für die Infos.  Dann werden es wohl die mit den Stahlpins. Die paar extra Gramm machen ja den Kohl nicht fett.


----------



## Red-Stone (4. August 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Die Alu Pins sind halt leider nach kürzester Zeit viel zu stumpf. Ich bin deswegen auf die etwas schwereren Superstar Pedale mit normalen Stahl Madenschrauben umgestiegen. Die finde ich deutlich besser.



Bin von den Superstar/Nukeproof Alupedalen mit Stahlwurmschrauben auf die DMR Vault umgestiegen. Kann nur sagen, dass das Alu des Pedalkörpers wesentlich härter und auch die Schrauben härter sind. An den Superstar/Nukeproof hab ich schon mehrere Pins inkl. Gewinde aus dem Pedal gerissen und bei den 2 letzten Aufsetzern mit den Vaults ist nix passiert, ausser, dass es den Stein zerbröselt hat. Und so harte Aufsetzer hatte ich mit den SS/NP nicht. Nur als Info.


----------



## RZL DZL (6. August 2013)

Stark das Bike von Soulbrother wiegt weniger als mein Stadt-MTB, starr und ohne Schaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exteci (7. August 2013)

Hey
ich bin auch gerade dabei mir einen Rahmen zum aufbauen zu suchen. Das es ein banshee wird bin ich mir recht sicher weil die teile einfach nur wahnsinnig variabel sind!
Nur zwischen Rune und Spitfire kann ich mich nicht entscheiden.

Wieviel travel haben die Gabeln die ihr in eure Spitfires und Runes verbaut habt?

Was ich jetzt hier im Forum so gesehen habe war das das Spitfire auch 150 und160mm Gabeln locker verträgt. Das geht dann ja schon in den Enduro bereich.
Beim Rune hab ich keinen Überblick.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## nsc (7. August 2013)

Mein Rune hat vorne eine 170mm Lyrik verbaut.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass Banshee selbst beim Spitfire bis 150 mm Federweg und beim Rune 160 - 180mm Federweg empfiehlt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. August 2013)

Red-Stone schrieb:


> Bin von den Superstar/Nukeproof Alupedalen mit Stahlwurmschrauben auf die DMR Vault umgestiegen. Kann nur sagen, dass das Alu des Pedalkörpers wesentlich härter und auch die Schrauben härter sind. An den Superstar/Nukeproof hab ich schon mehrere Pins inkl. Gewinde aus dem Pedal gerissen und bei den 2 letzten Aufsetzern mit den Vaults ist nix passiert, ausser, dass es den Stein zerbröselt hat. Und so harte Aufsetzer hatte ich mit den SS/NP nicht. Nur als Info.



+1 für DMR Vault


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (7. August 2013)

Exteci schrieb:


> Hey
> ich bin auch gerade dabei mir einen Rahmen zum aufbauen zu suchen. Das es ein banshee wird bin ich mir recht sicher weil die teile einfach nur wahnsinnig variabel sind!
> Nur zwischen Rune und Spitfire kann ich mich nicht entscheiden.
> 
> ...



Also ich hab im Spitfire eine 160mm Gabel. Hat mir der Bernhard von everyday26 auch empfohlen
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich das Spitfire genommen habe, weil ich auf das Rune noch hätte lange warten müssen.
Beim Rune sind 160-170mm Gabeln angebracht denke ich.


----------



## Exteci (7. August 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Also ich hab im Spitfire eine 160mm Gabel. Hat mir der Bernhard von everyday26 auch empfohlen
> Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich das Spitfire genommen habe, weil ich auf das Rune noch hätte lange warten müssen.
> Beim Rune sind 160-170mm Gabeln angebracht denke ich.



Und was fährst du dann mit dem Bike alles? Wahrscheinlich alles außer Bikepark oder?
Denn wenn man in beide Bikes ne 160er Gabel rein baut scheinen die sich nicht mehr wirklich stark von einander zu Unterscheiden?! (bis auch n Grad hier und da in der Geo)

Falls dem so ist werde ich mit meinen 170cm/70kg nen "S" als Spitfire nehmen


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (7. August 2013)

Fahre damit Enduro, Hometrails (auch schon Richtung Downhill) und die 140mm am Heck reichen allemal (vorallem mit dem CCDB Air)
Habe zu Not ja noch den Downhiller hier stehen, wenns mal hart auf hart kommt Für Bikepark etc.

Habe mich auch für das Spitfire entschieden, weil ich dann noch nen größeren Unterschied zum Downhiller habe.

Ich glaube mit einer 160er Gabel im Spitfire hast du auch den selben Lenkwinkel wie beim Rune


----------



## m03ppp (8. August 2013)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...-Banshee-Darkside-Prototype,61085/bturman,109


----------



## nsc (8. August 2013)

Wow, nicht schlecht!


----------



## Exteci (8. August 2013)

Also ich suche auf jeden Fall ein Bike für alles und das würde ich denke ich in dem Spit oder Rune finden. Ich hoffe das ich auf die Eurobike komm und mir die Bikes da vor Ort anschauen kann. (Gruß aus Freidrichshafen  )

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=252007&d=1369296290
Da für das Spitfire auch 160mm als "optimal" angegeben werden bin ich aber wirklich hin und her gerissen.
An sich würde ich beide Bikes gleich aufbauen und somit würde sich das Gewicht nahezu nur durch den Rahmen voneinander unterscheiden. (oder sehe ich da was falsch?). Desswegen gehe ich zur Zeit eher mit dem Rune anstatt dem Spitfire.
So könnte ich auch mal in den Bikepark und ich weis halt nicht ob mir die 140mm reichen bei dem Spitfire. Obwohl ich das Bike ja auch nicht so belaste mit den popeligen 70kg. Und da ich bald umziehe habe ich auch keinen mehr in der nähe und weis nicht ob ich oft in einen Park komme und sich dann vllt nicht ein Leihbeike mehr lohnt. Das Spitfire wird ja auch nicht das leichteste AM Bike^^ Schwere Entscheidung...

Das die 2013er Rahmen noch in den Ausverkauf kommen nehme ich einfach mal nicht an da diese ja nur nach bestellung geordert werden. Oder ist da noch etwas zu erwarten?
Falls nicht werde ich mir dann je nach Entscheidung das blaue Spitty (2014) oder das schwarze Rune (2014) bestellen sobald diese bestellbar sind. Leider gibt es das Rune 2014 ja nicht mehr in blau  
Lange warten werde ich nicht, hab schon gelesen das es da Lieferschwierigkeiten gab.
Bei 170cm Körpergröße sollte wohl nur "S" in Frage kommen, oder?

Wieso fahren die meisten hier eigentlich ohne Bashguard? Auf den Fotos sind kaum welche mit.


----------



## tool (8. August 2013)

Wo gibt's den Rahmen mit dieser Lackierung? Suche mir grad 'nen Wolf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (8. August 2013)

Guggst du hier: http://everyday26.de/?page_id=254

Kontakt: über "haha" hier im Forum, ist der Vertrieb.


----------



## tool (8. August 2013)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## anselmh (10. August 2013)

So, mein Rune v2 aufgebaut. 

(guck nicht so genau auf die Bremszüge, die müssen noch gekürzt werden und der Sattel wird noch ersetzt)


----------



## trailterror (10. August 2013)

So ein rune ist schon ein klasse rad 
Würd ich echt gern mal probefahren!


----------



## djangoxxl (10. August 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Das müssten diese hier sein?



Die verlinkten passen wohl nicht, die eine Schraube ist zu kurz. Ich habe mir M5 x 16 Schrauben aus dem Baumarkt geholt. Die passen.


----------



## djangoxxl (11. August 2013)

Hallo,

mal wieder das Umwerfer Thema am Spitfire V2. Ich habe die Frage schon im Antriebsforum gestellt, möchte sie aber gerne hier auch nochmal stellen, da ich nach längerer Recherche nicht so recht weiterkomme:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10846918&postcount=1002:

Ich habe (vom alten Bike, soll weitergefahren werden, wenn möglich):
- SLX 9-fach Kurbel mit Shimano Bashguard (22-36)
- XT 9-fach Shifter, Schaltwerk, Kassette, Kette

Fürs Spotfire V2 wird u.a. folgender Shimano Umwerfer empfohlen:
- Shimano FD-M785-E26X E-Type (2-/10 fach für Kettenblätter 38-26 / 40-28), Montage ohne E-Type Platte direkt am Sattelrohr. Den habe ich bereits montiert.

1) Passt das zusammen ? Habs zusammengebaut und der Umwefer bleibt am Shimano SLX Bashguard hängen. Wäre der Bash 1-2mm kleiner im Durchmesser, würde es wohl passen. Also ohne Bash / oder mit kleinerem Bash fahren und alles ist gut!?

2) Ist der XT - Umwerfer FD M785-E2 auch für 36er Kettenblätter geeignet. Shimano Angabe ist 38-40. Kann ich damit auch 36 KB verwenden?

3) Kann ich mit meinem 9-fach Shifter den XT FD M785-E2 Umwerfer (10-fach) schalten oder brauche ich einen 10-fach Shifter?

4) Da ich den Umwerfer (oder einen vergleichbaren benötige), muss ich mir jetzt nen 2 x 10-fach Antrieb zulegen? Suche eigentlich nach einer Lösung bei der ich meine vorhandenen 9-fach Komponenten weiterfahren kann.

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (12. August 2013)

So hab meinem Rune mal den absoluten härtetest in Schladming unterzogen. Roter Helm in Schwarz. Fazit läuft 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30486/hd?qc=hd


----------



## nsc (14. August 2013)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> So hab meinem Rune mal den absoluten härtetest in Schladming unterzogen. Roter Helm in Schwarz. Fazit läuft
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30486/hd?qc=hd



Schönes Video! Da wäre ich jetzt viel lieber als auf der Arbeit 
Grad noch entdeckt:

Banshee Legend in Grün beim Garbanzo-Downhill beim Crankworx in Whistler. 






und hier


----------



## Mutant-Rider (14. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (14. August 2013)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> So hab meinem Rune mal den absoluten härtetest in Schladming unterzogen. Roter Helm in Schwarz. Fazit läuft
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30486/hd?qc=hd



Ned ganz schlecht 

Respekt!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (14. August 2013)

Thanks.
Wer Schladming kennt weiß bescheid.


----------



## nullstein (17. August 2013)

Hey ho,

überleg grad mir ein Spitfire V2 zu gönnen.Nur komm ich bei der Größe nicht weiter.Bin 184cm mit SL 90cm.Eigentlich fahr ich immer eher kleine Rahmen (Speci Enduro in M,Cotic BFe in M),aber das Sitzrohr beim Spitfire in M ist schon recht.Mein BFe hat ein 440er Sitzrohr und hier zieh ich die 410er bis auf 1,5cm komplett aus.Das Spitfire in L wirkt auf dem Papier aber sehr lang.Immerhin 452mm reach.
Was sagt bzw fahrt ihr?
In welchen Farben kommt das Spitfire 2014?


----------



## kijan (17. August 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Hey ho,
> 
> überleg grad mir ein Spitfire V2 zu gönnen.Nur komm ich bei der Größe nicht weiter.Bin 184cm mit SL 90cm.Eigentlich fahr ich immer eher kleine Rahmen (Speci Enduro in M,Cotic BFe in M),aber das Sitzrohr beim Spitfire in M ist schon recht.Mein BFe hat ein 440er Sitzrohr und hier zieh ich die 410er bis auf 1,5cm komplett aus.Das Spitfire in L wirkt auf dem Papier aber sehr lang.Immerhin 452mm reach.
> Was sagt bzw fahrt ihr?
> In welchen Farben kommt das Spitfire 2014?



Bin 184cm, SL aber kürzer ca 86cm - Cotic BFe: M, Spitfire V1: M, Spitfire V2: M, Liteville 901: L -> Passt.

Das V2 ist deutlich länger als das V1 und verlangt aktivere Fahrweise um das VR über Hindernisse zu ziehen. Das BFe ist noch deutlich kompakter als das Spitfire. Ich wollte nicht das L fahren müssen. Mein Liteville ist für DH aufgebaut.


----------



## nullstein (17. August 2013)

Erstmal vielen Dank für deinen Vergleich.Das BFe hat ja nominell die identische effektive OR Länge wie das Spitfire V2 (beide Gr.M).Hätte eher gedacht,dass das Spitfire kompakter ist (steilerer SW).


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (17. August 2013)

Also ich bin 185 und fand mein Spitfire V2 in L mit 40er Vorbau schon etwas kurz auf den Downhill Strecken. Stehe da ganz schön weit über dem Vorderrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (18. August 2013)

also ich fahr bei 1,71 das Spitfire in M mit 45er Vorbau, bei deiner größe würde i*ch* ganz klar das L nehmen.


----------



## nullstein (18. August 2013)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die bisherigen Einschätzungen.
Kann mir jemand sagen,wie weit die Stütze beim M Rahmen versenkt werden kann?Wäre sehr nett.


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. August 2013)

aktueller Stand nach 8 Tagen Park in Österreich (schwarzer Helm + rotes Shirt im Video von @Ghost-Boy bin ich  )





Zee Schaltwerk + Shifter, vorne EN521 + DT Revo , Gabel etwas raus + Lenker höher. Wiegt aktuell 17,7kg.


----------



## djangoxxl (18. August 2013)

Hallo,

passt der Umwerfer SHIMANO SLX 2x10  FD-M675-E2 E-Typ ohne Tretlagerblech ans Spitfire V2 ohne Kollisionen?

Danke.


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. August 2013)

Freitag nach der Arbeit in Maribor:




(Es ist übrigens super ekelhaft, wenn man den viel zu schnell fährt und ganz links unten vom Foto erst landet...aber es geht *g*)


----------



## P3 Killa (19. August 2013)

So nach Banshee Scream und Rampant bin ich nun wieder zurück und diesmal mit einem Rune. Leider ist es doch deutlich schwerer geworden als ich gehofft habe aber fährt sich trotzdem richtig gut!
Hier mein Rune in M, 13,9kg.


----------



## nullstein (19. August 2013)

Klasse Gerät!
Gr M bei welcher Körpergröße?


----------



## P3 Killa (19. August 2013)

Bin 178cm, hatte vorher ein Specialized Stumpjumper EVO und ein Enduro EVO, der Reach vom Rune ist genau dazwischen. Passt mir perfekt!


----------



## nullstein (19. August 2013)

Hat hier jemand ein Spitfire V2 in M oder L im Umkreis von 300km von Berlin,welches ich mal proberollern dürfte?
Wäre super!
Bitte dann eine pn


----------



## nsc (20. August 2013)

Ein kleines Review vom neuen Banshee Darkside auf Pinkbike:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Banshee-Darkside-Prototype-First-Ride.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralov (20. August 2013)

Da bin ich ja echt mal gespannt drauf. Vorallem auf den Preis. Und auf was sie da noch verzichten wollen. Die tauschbaren Dropouts sollen ja wegfallen. 
Style hat das Teil auf jeden Fall...


----------



## trailterror (20. August 2013)

Stralov schrieb:


> Die tauschbaren Dropouts sollen ja wegfallen.



Also auch die 27,5' alternative....?

Schön zu sehn, dass es auch noch neue 26er gibt


----------



## Soulbrother (20. August 2013)




----------



## Stralov (20. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Also auch die 27,5' alternative....?
> 
> Schön zu sehn, dass es auch noch neue 26er gibt



Naja, es wurde angedeutet:

"The prototype frame uses Banshee's interchangeable dropout system, but this probably won't make its way into production in order to keep the frame costs down."

Und der Grund:

"Although final pricing isn't available yet, Scott stressed that he wanted to create a bike that was a little more affordable than other offerings currently on the market, but without skimping on any features."


----------



## nsc (20. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Also auch die 27,5' alternative....?
> 
> Schön zu sehn, dass es auch noch neue 26er gibt



Wenn man sich die Bikevorstellungen der letzen Wochen anschaut, sind 26er echt zur Seltenheit geworden. 


Das Darkside schaut auch verdammt lecker aus, obwohl mir ja das Legend in Grün noch besser gefällt. Da könnte ich echt schwach werden....


----------



## trailterror (20. August 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Bikevorstellungen der letzen Wochen anschaut, sind 26er echt zur Seltenheit geworden[/IMG][/URL]



Stimmt. Wobei rose mit dem skyfire, cube mit dem 180er fritzz und jetzt das darkside dann doch wieder 3 neue! 26zöller in den startlöchern stehn 

Vielleicht wird 26' ja doch noch überleben


----------



## warpax (20. August 2013)

Von den dreien ist das Darkside definitiv mit Abstand das Schönste


----------



## Robsen (20. August 2013)

Kurze Frage zur Grösse: legend bei 174cm...habe aktuell ein Demo in der Grösse S und fühle mich sehr wohl darauf.

Hat jemand dazu Erfahrungen und kann mir helfen?

Gibt es in 88212 Ravensburg oder einem gewissen Umkreis eines in s oder m zum probesitzen?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (20. August 2013)

demo in s hat nen reach von 410mm, ich würde eher richtung m gehen denn das legend hat nen kurzen reach. ich hab nur ein l, wäre aber nicht so weit weg von rav...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (20. August 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


>



Wunderschön. Gefällt mir absolut, da kommt man doch schon wieder auf seltsame Gedanken...


----------



## martinfueloep (20. August 2013)

Robsen schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zur Grösse: legend bei 174cm...habe aktuell ein Demo in der Grösse S und fühle mich sehr wohl darauf.
> 
> Hat jemand dazu Erfahrungen und kann mir helfen?
> 
> Gibt es in 88212 Ravensburg oder einem gewissen Umkreis eines in s oder m zum probesitzen?



bin auch 174 und fühle mich auf meinem legend in M pudelwohl, würde es vom reach her nicht kürzer wollen! dementsprechend mein rat: nimm ein M!


----------



## nullstein (21. August 2013)

Welche WInkelsteuersätze gibt es denn fürs Spitfire V2?Die  ZS Steuersätze,die ich finde,sind nur für 1 1/8 Gabelschäfte?Gibt es keinen Winkelsteuersatz für tapered Gabeln?Oder sind die dann immer mit externer Schale?


----------



## sf666 (21. August 2013)

Hey,

hier sollt was dabei sein: http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/

Lg


----------



## nullstein (21. August 2013)

Danke.
Da hab ich schon gesucht.Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe,nimmt man dann einen EC44 ZS56,oder?Also dann oben externe Schale statt zero stack.


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. August 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Danke.
> Da hab ich schon gesucht.Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe,nimmt man dann einen EC44 ZS56,oder?Also dann oben externe Schale statt zero stack.



Ja!

Ich habe mir extra einen für 1 1/8" anfertigen lassen, der auch oben zero stack ist. Im Nachhinein war das ein Blödsinn, weil man so ein Radl sowieso niemals ohne Spacer fahren wird, weil es sehr tief vorne ist. Jetzt bereue ich es, weil ich einen neuen Steuersatz brauchen werde, wenn ich die Gabel wechseln muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (21. August 2013)

Danke!
Damit kommich meiner Rahmenwahl näher.Mit einem Winkelsteuersatz kann ich den reach variieren und werde wohl zum L greifen.
Das Sitzrohr beim M ist mir einfach zu knapp.


----------



## JansonJanson (21. August 2013)

so ... fertig für den Geisskopf morgen ...


----------



## Soulbrother (21. August 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Welche WInkelsteuersätze gibt es denn fürs Spitfire V2?Die  ZS Steuersätze,die ich finde,sind nur für 1 1/8 Gabelschäfte?Gibt es keinen Winkelsteuersatz für tapered Gabeln?Oder sind die dann immer mit externer Schale?



ZS44/ZS56 Cane Creek Angleset ...





passt leider nicht!


----------



## NoStyle (21. August 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Welche WInkelsteuersätze gibt es denn fürs Spitfire V2?Die  ZS Steuersätze,die ich finde,sind nur für 1 1/8 Gabelschäfte?Gibt es keinen Winkelsteuersatz für tapered Gabeln?Oder sind die dann immer mit externer Schale?


Im Fall von CaneCreek:
ANGLESET ZS44 | ZS56 für 1 1/8 Gabelschaft. Obere und untere Schale sind flachbauend.
ANGLESET ZS44 | EC56 ist für tapered Gabelschaft. Die untere Schale ist extern.


----------



## martinfueloep (21. August 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ZS44/ZS56 Cane Creek Angleset ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, der ist aber nur für die Verwendung mit 1 1/8 Gabelschäfte . Die Frage war nach einer Möglichkeit zur Verwendung mit einer Tapered-Gabel...


----------



## Soulbrother (21. August 2013)

Ja,mein Fehler  ... ich war irgendwie davon ausgegangen man könne auch bei dieser Version den Schaft über den entsprechenden Konus adaptieren so wie bei einigen anderen CC-Steuersätzen auch.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (21. August 2013)

@JAnson. Bis auf das sattel dings nice.


----------



## JansonJanson (21. August 2013)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> @JAnson. Bis auf das sattel dings nice.



ist ner fürn Park 

Lag noch rum im Keller


----------



## Cam-man (21. August 2013)

ich hätt ja keine lust für den park immer mein rad komplett umzubauen
laufräder ok, aber die reverb is doch gefummel hoch 10 mit den ganzen kabelbindern oder nicht?
ich müsst sogar noch den bremsgriff umbauen...


----------



## martinfueloep (21. August 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> ich hätt ja keine lust für den park immer mein rad komplett umzubauen
> laufräder ok, aber die reverb is doch gefummel hoch 10 mit den ganzen kabelbindern oder nicht?
> ich müsst sogar noch den bremsgriff umbauen...



dann könnte das hier deine lösung sein:
http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/technologies/connectamajig-rockshox

wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich eben gesehen habe, dass es diese lösung nur für die stealth gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (24. August 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> ich hätt ja keine lust für den park immer mein rad komplett umzubauen
> laufräder ok, aber die reverb is doch gefummel hoch 10 mit den ganzen kabelbindern oder nicht?
> ich müsst sogar noch den bremsgriff umbauen...



Wennst es paar mal gemacht hast, gehts irgendwann wie von selbst.
Reverb raus
Reifen umstecken
Flipchips drehen
würde mal sagen 20mins ... wenns hoch kommt


----------



## Marder (25. August 2013)

das legend geht echt gut mit kompletten luftfahrwerk


----------



## Exxun (25. August 2013)

Ne dorado hätte ich auch gerne fur meins 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## böser_wolf (25. August 2013)

da ich nur noch hardtail fahr 
werd ich mein 2012 spitfire v1  gr.M verkaufen
falls jemand interesse hat


----------



## Mr.A (25. August 2013)

ich hab mein Rune V1 auch im Bikemarkt


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. August 2013)

Hey,
jemand zufällig die 650b Ausfallenden fürs Rune V2 rumliegen und braucht sie nicht?


----------



## NoStyle (27. August 2013)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Hey,
> jemand zufällig die 650b Ausfallenden fürs Rune V2 rumliegen und braucht sie nicht?


Meine kannst Du haben -> PN.


----------



## BommelMaster (27. August 2013)

Hat jemand ein Spitfire V1 in Large abzugeben?


----------



## böser_wolf (28. August 2013)

wie gross bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (28. August 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wie gross bist du?





1,84

schreib mir mal preisvorstellung für den medium rahmen!


----------



## djangoxxl (28. August 2013)

Nabend,

ich bekomme am Spitfire V2 nicht den vorderen Umwerfer schleiffrei eingestellt!? Das gibts doch garnicht. Verbaut ist ein FD-M785E2 2/10 fach Umwerfer, SLX FC-M675 Kurbel (24/38), hinten ein SLX RD+ RD-M675 10 fach Schaltwerk. Weiterhin  XT Rapidfire Schalthebel SL-M780-B I-Spec (2x Mode).
Auf der Antriebsseite ist ein Spacer verbaut.

Ausfallende ist 142mm Steckachse.

Entwerder schleift es im kleinsten oder im größen Gang. Beide schleiffrei einzustellen war bislang nicht möglich.
Was ist hier falsch? Vorher hatte ich meinen alten 2x9 SLX Antrieb dran, dachte es läge an der Kettenlinie, war aber nicht der fall (anscheinend). 
Kann ich irgendwie überprüfen, ob der Rahmen nicht maßhaltig ist für die Umwerferaufnahme. Hat jemand ein Referenzmaß?

Wer hat noch eine Idee?
Danke.


----------



## NoStyle (29. August 2013)

Vielleicht den Schwenkbereich des Umwerfers in beide Richtungen etwas erhöhen? Mangelnde Maßhaltigkeit am Rahmen halte ich für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich ...


----------



## Matthias247 (29. August 2013)

Cirest schrieb:


> 'bin mit dem bike sehr zufrieden, nur gibts seit 2 wochen unerwarteter weise nen bikepark in serfaus und seefeld (nachbarort). daher würde ich auf ein rune wechseln.
> bei interesse einfach anschreiben.


Wenn du wirklich oft im Park fahren willst dann überleg dir ob du dir nicht loch lieber einen (evtl. günstigen) Freerider oder Downhiller zum Spitfire dazustellst.
Das Rune geht zwar sicherlich auch ziemlich gut im Park, aber irgendwie ist ein Enduro dafür ja auch nur ein Kompromiss, speziell wenns teuer und leicht aufgebaut ist.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (29. August 2013)

also das rune geht schon ordentlich im Park.
ps: fahr morgen wieder nach schladming mit dem Rune haha


----------



## Cirest (30. August 2013)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich oft im Park fahren willst dann überleg dir ob du dir nicht loch lieber einen (evtl. günstigen) Freerider oder Downhiller zum Spitfire dazustellst.
> Das Rune geht zwar sicherlich auch ziemlich gut im Park, aber irgendwie ist ein Enduro dafür ja auch nur ein Kompromiss, speziell wenns teuer und leicht aufgebaut ist.



bei den geleckten freeride und dh pisten in tirol war mein glory schon unterfordert. denke mit dem rune käme ich hier schon zu rande. bin mittlerweile drauf gekommen, dass weniger der nominelle federweg als viel mehr die geo und die qualität des federwegs die eignung eines bikes bestimmen. und da trifft banshee mit den spitis und runes voll ins schwarze (eigerlegendewollmichsau)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (30. August 2013)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> also das rune geht schon ordentlich im Park.
> ps: fahr morgen wieder nach schladming mit dem Rune haha



Da gehört das Rune auch ab und zu hin 

Ich habe mit dem Rune bis jetzt wenig Probleme gehabt in Bikeparks.
Gut, am Geisskopf, Freeride 2.Stück - da holperts dann schon richtig, 
aber sonst...
Saalbach alles gefahren, (Hackelbergtrail mit nem Enduro+DH LRS  )
Leogang alles ... 

Der Rahmen scheint ja auch wirklich sehr gut gemacht zu sein, und sollte das auch ab haben können. Dafür ist er ja nicht der leichteste. 

Hohe Drops habe ich mir verkniffen mitm Rune, aber alles was fast n loose war ... gib ihm! 

Spitfire im Park ... hmmmmmm da würde es bei mir aufhören, wobei mit ner besonnen Fahrweise, nicht gerade viel Körpergewicht ... könnt schon gehen ...


----------



## nullstein (30. August 2013)

In Saalbach kann man alles mit dem HT fahren...
Warum immer behauptet wird,dass man min 170mm Federweg braucht,kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Mit dem Rune sollte man es definitiv gut krachen lassen können.


----------



## JansonJanson (30. August 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> In Saalbach kann man alles mit dem HT fahren...
> Warum immer behauptet wird,dass man min 170mm Federweg braucht,kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> Mit dem Rune sollte man es definitiv gut krachen lassen können.


----------



## Cam-man (30. August 2013)

also der 2. teil der freeride in bischofsmais holpert doch mit allem 
das is ja eigentlich viel zu verblockt dafür dass es überhaupt nicht steil ist 
und die x-line in aktuellem zustand möcht ich nicht mit einem hardtail fahren müssen
hab auf jeden fall auch gemerkt dass die stabilität von einem rad viel mehr aussagt als der federweg!
länge läuft, ganz einfach.


----------



## Cube Lova (30. August 2013)

Ich habe mein spitfire V2 jetzt auch schon in Malmedy und Leogang ausgeführt. Solange es nicht zu sehr rumpelt passt das. Große Sprünge sind kein Thema solange sauber gesprungen wird und die Landungen passen. Es liegt dank der genialen Geo aber immer gut auf der Piste. 
Sobald es aber richtig rumpelt ist bei mir zumindest der ctd am Ende. Da wird dir schon ordentlich der Arsch versohlt auch bei relativ sauberer Fahrweise. Ich denke mit einem potenteren Dämpfer kann man da noch was rausholen wobei ich mit dem ctd ansonsten sehr zufrieden bin. 
Meinermeinung nach ist das Spitfire das ideale Enduro-Race Bike  für Enduro Rennen. Es hängt auf Trails  gnadenlos am Gas, beschleunigt super und lässt sich trotz sehr gutem Hinterbau sehr aktiv fahren. Dazu liegt es sehr gut in der Luft und ist ausreichend leicht. Ich hatte noch nie so viel Spaß auf nem Bike wie auf meinem Spitfire V2. 


Gruß


----------



## slidedown (31. August 2013)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> Ich habe mein spitfire V2 jetzt auch schon in Malmedy und Leogang ausgeführt. Solange es nicht zu sehr rumpelt passt das. Große Sprünge sind kein Thema solange sauber gesprungen wird und die Landungen passen. Es liegt dank der genialen Geo aber immer gut auf der Piste.


Hört sich so an als würde ich mein old school hardtail fahren 



Cube Lova schrieb:


> Sobald es aber richtig rumpelt ist bei mir zumindest der ctd am Ende. Da wird dir schon ordentlich der Arsch versohlt auch bei relativ sauberer Fahrweise. Ich denke mit einem potenteren Dämpfer kann man da noch was rausholen wobei ich mit dem ctd ansonsten sehr zufrieden bin.


Das gleiche kann ich von meinem jetzigen trailbike behaupten. Nur das es mir nicht
den Arsch versohlt, sondern mir zu verstehen gibt, wie schwach doch meine Beine
sind (wer setzt sich schon hin und lässt sich den Allerwertesten versohlen?)
Am Dämpfer liegt's bei mir einfach wirklich nicht  bzw., da hilft auch kein anderer
Dämpfer 


Cube Lova schrieb:


> Meinermeinung nach ist das Spitfire das ideale Enduro-Race Bike  für Enduro Rennen. Es hängt auf Trails  gnadenlos am Gas, beschleunigt super und lässt sich trotz sehr gutem Hinterbau sehr aktiv fahren. Dazu liegt es sehr gut in der Luft und ist ausreichend leicht. Ich hatte noch nie so viel Spaß auf nem Bike wie auf meinem Spitfire V2.
> Gruß


Und, dieses Jahr schon ein ENDURO Rennen damit gefahren? Es gibt jede menge
Leute die massiv viel Spass auf ihren bikes haben.
Yeah, it's a Banshee, it's slack and low, you know, and it weighs a ton, but I don't
really care, 'cause the geometry is right. (Just cut the bullshit man).

"Es lässt sich trotz sehr gutem Hinterbau aktiv fahren". Das freut mich zu hören.
Und wenn das nächste mal irgendjemand auf nem Banshee irgendein Rennen gewinnt,
dann lasst es mich wissen.

No offence, ich habe mein Wildcard wirklich geliebt, aber wenn ich diesen Marketing-
Scheiß hier lese, wird mir echt so langsam richtig schlecht.
Ganz ehrlich, lest euch doch diesen thread mal von vorn bis hinten durch. Immer
das Selbe; ob Wildcard, Rune, Spitfire, Legend, ...etc. 
Klar, machen andere auch, ist aber trotzdem armselig.

Wie wär's mal mit Bildern?


----------



## Cam-man (31. August 2013)

was hast du denn geschluckt?
das jemand rennen gewinnt heisst nicht das er wegen dem rad gewonnen hat, sondern dass er so gut fahren kann dass eine firma mit viel kohle ihm geld dafür gibt...
dazu gehört banshee nunmal nicht

trotzdem hat adam brayton damals auf dem legend auf diversen BDS events die gesamte britische worldcupelite auf ihre plätze verwiesen, das gleiche macht forrest riesco zur zeit in kanada.

und das jeder irgendwo von seinem rad überzeugt ist wundert mich eigentlich nicht, denn so richtig besch!ssene räder werden halt mal immer seltener

trotzdem sticht banshee halt heraus weil die großen firmen im zugzwang stehen und dadurch irgendwelche scheininnovationen wie bescheuerte konstruktionen und alle 2 jahre ein neues hinterbausystem den brei oft verderben
zudem passen manche firmen die hinterbauten an komische zielgruppen wie den typischen deutschen forstwege-endurofahrer ( ...strive) oder an sehr cross country orientierte kunden (mojo hd) an und dadurch geht auch für manche etwas an leistungsfähigkeit beim hinterbau verloren

banshee interessiert das nicht und baut ihre räder einzig und allein nach der logik auf, selbst das design steht im hintergrund. dadurch entstehen nunmal besonders steife, feinfühlige räder mit den gut ausgelegten kennlinien wie die aktuelle linie

und schwerer als die konkurrenz sind sie nichtmal immer, wenn ihr mal die rahmengewichte von den direkten konkurrenten vergleicht und nicht alu zu carbon etc.
mein yeti rahmen wiegt 3,5 kg nackt ohne dämpfer bei M, ohne fancy ausfallenden 

...und dass das wildcard schwächen in sachen stabilität in steilem, ruppigen gelände hatte ist jetzt auch hier in dem thread nichts neues.


----------



## JansonJanson (31. August 2013)

@slidedown: spricht hier der Neid?


----------



## teatimetom (31. August 2013)

slidedown schrieb:


> No offence, ich habe mein Wildcard wirklich geliebt, aber wenn ich diesen Marketing-
> Scheiß hier lese, wird mir echt so langsam richtig schlecht.
> Ganz ehrlich, lest euch doch diesen thread mal von vorn bis hinten durch. Immer
> das Selbe; ob Wildcard, Rune, Spitfire, Legend, ...etc.
> ...



Du hast mein Prime vergessen!
Da es zwischen Rune und Spitfire eingeordnet ist un ausserdem einen 29er LRS hat.. ist es sowieso das ideale Bike für alles und immer 
Foto: 



Fährt in Leogang die DH Strecke auch ganz gut, auch die steileren RaceLines. Bremswellen merkt man aber schon anders wie auf nem richtigen DH Bike.  



Trotzdem ist für mich ist der ein-Bike-für-alles Ansatz nix.
Was führst du mittlerweile für ein Bike ? Liteville ? :
Ist doch schön wenn hier viele von den Bikes schwärmen...

Das hier hab ich für die Freundin aufgebaut, ist sowies das beste Bike der Welt:


----------



## Cube Lova (31. August 2013)

Ich bin bezahlter Banshee Marketing Mann ist doch klar.
Ich wollte lediglich meine Meinung zum Thema Rune/Spitfire für Bikeparkgebrauch kundtun. 
Und ja Enduro Rennen bin ih schon Gefahren und das gar nicht mal schlecht.

Manch einer hier im Forum sollte sich mal ernsthaft Gedanken über seinen Tonfall machen. Aber ist ja auch einfach hinter einem Avatar die Schnau**ze aufzureißen.

Das Spitfire ist einfach für MICH eine geile Spaßmaschine. Selbstverständlich gibt's bei Banshee auch Dchattenseiten. Die Verarbeitung ist für Rahmen dieser Preisklasse so gerade akzeptabel. Schweißnähte sind teils sehr unsauber mit vermurksten "Abschlüssen" etc. . Aber das war bei meinem alten Spitfire noch viel schlimmer.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralov (31. August 2013)

Leute die so ihre Meinung kund tun gibt es ja im Internet zu Hauf. Dabei bilden sie sich immer ein das ihre ach so tolle Meinung jeden brennend interessiert... bestes Mittel: ignorieren.


----------



## slidedown (31. August 2013)

So, zurück von der Eurobike. War einer von Euch da? Zu Glück wisst Ihr nicht wie ich aussehe und ich
weiss nicht wie Ihr ausseht, sonst hät's wohl ne zünftige Prügelei gegeben 

Ja, ich hab's schon etwas überspitzt formuliert und hatte auch schon etwas Gerstensaft getrunken
und bei dem Wort ENDURO bin ich dann ausgerastet 
Ich hätte das wahrscheinlich auch in jedes andere Herstellerforum schreiben können, aber die lese ich nicht.
Ich find die Banshees ja auch richtig gut und würde wirklich gern mal n Spitfire oder Rune fahren.
Wie gesagt, das Wildcard ist eins der lustigsten bikes, die ich bisher gefahren bin. Absolute Spassmaschine.
Ich find's nur ermüdend immer und immer wieder das Gleiche zu lesen. Aber wahrscheinlich kann man
es gar nicht oft genug sagen  Und umso mehr unterschiedliche Leute das Gleiche sagen, umso wahrer wird/ist es.

Pfui, ein Devinci in der Banshee Galerie. Du traust Dich aber auch was.


----------



## Stralov (31. August 2013)

Das hat Charakter. Also ich bin jetz nichmehr pöse. ;P
Ja das dauernde gequatsche von Enduro hier, Enduro da geht einem schon ganz schön aufn Sack... Mountainbikern würde auch reichen. Das Rennformat find ich persönlich super, bin auch schon immer großer Ralleyfan gewesen. Und das gleiche aufm Moutainbike zu machen hat schon was für sich. 
Der Marketingwahnsinn darum geht einem wiederrum aber gehörig auf die Nerven... 

Aber gut, dass das Fazit lautet: Banshee Bikes fetzen


----------



## nsc (1. September 2013)

Stralov schrieb:


> Ja das dauernde gequatsche von Enduro hier, Enduro da geht einem schon ganz schön aufn Sack...



Da muss ich dir zustimmen, bei fast jeder Produktvorstellung liest man irgendwas mit Enduro.... Enduro-Helm, -Hose, -Trikot, -Rucksack, -klopapier was weis ich. Aber so ein frischer Hype lässt sich halt gut vermarkten


----------



## böser_wolf (1. September 2013)

ich  fahr seit 1988 mtb und eigentlich schon immer enduro
nur braucht die industrie halt immer namen zum verkaufen 

es war auch auf eurobike heftig wie sie das thema 27,5 
durch drücken wollen 

da war der banshee stand schön entspannd


----------



## JansonJanson (1. September 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich  fahr seit 1988 mtb und eigentlich schon immer enduro
> nur braucht die industrie halt immer namen zum verkaufen
> 
> es war auch auf eurobike heftig wie sie das thema 27,5
> ...



der Benhard ist auch nen super gemütlicher Typ


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. September 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> der Benhard ist auch nen super gemütlicher Typ



Absolut!  War wieder sehr sehr nett auf der Eurobike! Leider komplett die Zeit übersehen und so ist sich ein zweiter Besuch am Stand nicht mehr ausgegangen. Lässig war's! Das grüne Rune....heiliger Bimbam das ist schön! 

Kleiner Teaser vom Tag nach der Eurobike gemeinsam mit Horst. Nicht wundern, da war ein Radltausch im Spiel.


----------



## nsc (2. September 2013)

Wow was für ein schönes Panorama


----------



## z1freerider666 (4. September 2013)

Hier mal mein Legend 







Steht auch leider zum verkauf im Bikemarkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tool (4. September 2013)

Lecker


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. September 2013)

hmmm, so ein Legend wär was 

Ein paar Fotos von letzter Woche:

ich




Horst




ich


----------



## Stralov (4. September 2013)

Grazer, das is ja der HAMMER! Purer Neid kocht in mir hoch!


----------



## JansonJanson (4. September 2013)

z1freerider666 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Legend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice 

warum kommt denn so nen schönes Bike weg?
 @GrazerTourer: immer wieder geile Bilder!


----------



## axagon (5. September 2013)

Welche Art von Umwerfer benötige ich fürs Spitfire? Möchte X9 2X10 fahren, ohne Bash oder Kettenführung. Wer kann mir helfen? Und zweite Frage noch: Gibt es Lieferzeiten bzw wie lange sind diese? Möchte gerne zur nächsten Saison mein Spitfire haben. Wann und wo bestellen? THX


----------



## nsc (5. September 2013)

axagon schrieb:


> Welche Art von Umwerfer benötige ich fürs Spitfire? Möchte X9 2X10 fahren, ohne Bash oder Kettenführung. Wer kann mir helfen? Und zweite Frage noch: Gibt es Lieferzeiten bzw wie lange sind diese? Möchte gerne zur nächsten Saison mein Spitfire haben. Wann und wo bestellen? THX



NoStyle hat soweit ich weis an seinem Spitfire einen Umwerfer, frag ihn mal. Wegen der Bestellung und Lieferzeiten kannst du dich an Bernhard von everyday26 wenden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (6. September 2013)

axagon schrieb:


> Welche Art von Umwerfer benötige ich fürs Spitfire? Möchte X9 2X10 fahren, ohne Bash oder Kettenführung. Wer kann mir helfen? Und zweite Frage noch: Gibt es Lieferzeiten bzw wie lange sind diese? Möchte gerne zur nächsten Saison mein Spitfire haben. Wann und wo bestellen? THX


Hallo Axagon, wie nsc schon sagte, Lieferzeiten/Verfügbarkeit/Händler kannst Du bei *everyday26.de* erfragen. Bernhard hilft Dir sicher weiter!

Zum Umwerfer:
Du brauchst einen Low-Direct-Mount mit S3 Standard. Bei SRAM mit Bottom Pull (Zug von unten) und die Wahl der Kettenblatt-Konfiguration.
Das müsste dann *dieser hier* sein.

Ich selbst habe den SRAM X0, 2-fach, für 36er KB und fahre den mit 3-fach Shimano-XT Trigger. Funktioniert tadellos, erst Recht wenn Du auf Bash verzichtest.

Viele Grüße
Toddy/NoStyle


----------



## axagon (6. September 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hallo Axagon, wie nsc schon sagte, Lieferzeiten/Verfügbarkeit/Händler kannst Du bei *everyday26.de* erfragen. Bernhard hilft Dir sicher weiter!
> 
> Zum Umwerfer:
> Du brauchst einen Low-Direct-Mount mit S3 Standard. Bei SRAM mit Bottom Pull (Zug von unten) und die Wahl der Kettenblatt-Konfiguration.
> ...




Super, vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe. Umwerfer ist gesaved und Bernhard bekommt heute Abend ne Mail.

Projekt Spitfire´14 has begun


----------



## NoStyle (6. September 2013)

Sehr schön. Wirst hoffentlich ganz viel Spaß mit dem Bike haben! Ich kann´s nur lobhudeln und bin super happy mit dem Spitty!


----------



## Mutant-Rider (16. September 2013)

So Kiste ist endlich mal fertig und macht so ultra bock!


----------



## san_andreas (16. September 2013)

Das Shirt geht ja mal gar nicht zu einem Banshee. Schönes Rad.


----------



## Cube Lova (16. September 2013)

Servus Leute 

Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe bzw. Erfahrungswerte:

Kurz gesagt, ich benötige eine potenteren Dämpfer als den serienmäßig am Spitty verbauten ctd. Ich nutze das Rad für alles. Auf Touren wird auch die lokale Dh-Strecke eingebaut, springen steht auf der Tagesordnung ( natürlich keine do or die Aktionen und Sprünge mit stumpfen Landungen). Nun zu meinem Problem: Der CTD schlägt trotz nur 10 bis 15 % Sag und Stufe "firm " im Trail modus regelmäßig durch. Das Problem ergibt sich weniger bei Landen als bei größeren Geländestufen, wo das Bike mit hoher Geschwindigkeit zum Untergrund "gepusht" wird. Zudem habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Zugstufe bei schnellen Schlagfolgen mit hoher Geschwindigkeit nicht hinterher kommt. Zu Beginn bin ich die Zugstufe rel. weit zu gefahren, mittlerweile ist sie fast ganz offen. Auf dem Parkplatz denkt man unfahrbar aber auf der Strecke funktioniert das Set up. Trotzdem ist mir der Dämpfer in manchen Situationen zu träge.Ich fahre sehr aktiv und je nach Laune auch durchaus aggressiv. Vorne werkelt eine Lyrik RC2 Dh, welche auch sehr straff gefahren wird ( blaue Feder bei 73kg Fahrgewicht ). 
Ich würde mir eine ähnlich gute Funktion vom Dämpfer wünschen. Ich habe stes gerne Feedback von der Strecke und nehme auch gerne den einen oder anderen Schlag mit Beinartbeit weg, den der Dämpfer durchschickt. 
Nun die eigentliche Frage: Welcher Luftdämpfer bietet mir das? (Vivid Air ist ausgeschlossen da zu schwer und rel. teuer). Ich würde gerne mal einen swinger Expert testen, da weiß ich aber nicht wie das mit den tunes usw. ist. Bei RS weiß ich, ich kaufe einen Tune der zum Übersetzungsverhältnis zum Bike passt. Gibt es bei Manitou etwas ähnliches oder sind die Verstellbereich so gewählt, dass quasi jedes Übersetzungsverhältnis bedient werden kann.
Wie schauts mit einem X-Fusion Vector HLR air aus? Ist den hier schonmal jemand gefahren?
Oder vielleicht was ganz Anderes?

Gruß Basti


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. September 2013)

Ein bisserl was von vor zwei Wochen, gemeinsam mit Horst. Ein paar Tage davor hatten wir noch ein sehr nettes Treffen am Banshee Stand auf der Eurobike.  
















Mehr im Blog www.trickytrails.com


----------



## Stralov (16. September 2013)

Vector HLR wäre jetzt mein Tip. Der soll gut vergleichbar mit einem Federdämpfer sein und pro click eine Spürbare Verstellung bieten. Ich habe glaube im mtbr forum einen mit dem Dämpfer im Rune gesehn... oder woanders, ich schau mal nach und such dir den Erfahrungsbericht raus.

edit: leider hab ich nur das bild noch aufm rechner und find den beitrag dazu nich (hier das bild: http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/sh...ir-hlr-first-impressions-xfusionvectorair.jpg)

aber in diesem thread stehen auch erfahrungsberichte, unter anderem dieser hier: http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspe...-first-impressions-772797-2.html#post10133160


----------



## Cirest (16. September 2013)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> Servus Leute
> 
> Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe bzw. Erfahrungswerte:
> 
> ...



hab dasselbe problemchen und bin auch am überlegen, mir fehlt einfach die endprogression im letzten federwegsbereich. ich überleg, ob ich den dämpfer zeitgleich beim service auch tunen lassen soll bei tft. Denke die kriegen das hin. http://www.tftunedshox.com/ 

oder halt nen volume spacer rein fummeln
http://www.tftunedshox.com/


----------



## JansonJanson (16. September 2013)

FOX CTD - weg damit - CaneCreek CS rein  und Ende aller Probleme ... 

andere Frage - hat jemand zufällig nen genaues Gewicht von nem Spitfire Rahmen in XL - also Blank, ohne alles?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (17. September 2013)

Zervus leude,

Mit welcher EBL der gabel sind die geometriedaten vom rune v2 angegeben? 545?


----------



## JansonJanson (17. September 2013)

siehe Geometrietabelle

... und Ja - mit 545mm ...


----------



## NoStyle (17. September 2013)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> Servus Leute
> 
> Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe bzw. Erfahrungswerte:
> 
> ...


Hallo Basti,

falls Du Interesse an einem CCDB-Air fürs Spitfire haben solltest und es kein CS sein muss, kannst Du mich gerne über _[email protected]_ kontaktieren. Ich hätte meinen abzugeben.
Der dürfte für Dich ein echter Gewinn sein, da er einen sehr breiten Verstellbereich bietet. Mir reicht der Evolver allemal mit seinen Eistellmöglichkeiten und bezüglich Performance gibt es nahezu kaum Unterschiede. Bei RockShox schrecken mich immer diese Fix-Tunes und bei X-Fusion stellt sich die Frage ob die hier überhaupt schon verfügbar sind.

Viele Grüße
Toddy aka NoStyle


----------



## Stralov (17. September 2013)

X-Fusion kann man über reset-racing beziehn. http://www.reset-racing.de/
Denen einfach ma schreiben, die ham nen fixen Kundenservice.


----------



## culoduro (17. September 2013)

Stralov schrieb:


> X-Fusion kann man über reset-racing beziehn. http://www.reset-racing.de/
> Denen einfach ma schreiben, die ham nen fixen Kundenservice.


 

Dem kann ich zustimmen, waren sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit.
Mit TFT hab ich auch gute Erfahrung gemacht, die beraten einen auch gut am Telefon, ob sie Deine Zielsetzung erreichen können. An meinem jetzigen bike (nicht Banshee) hat das tuning (andere Zielsetzung als Du allerdings) einen deutlichen Unterschied gemacht.
Alternativ auch einen Elka Stage 5 (siehe frontpage, die werden grade zu 40% weniger vertrieben, kenn den Dämpfer aber gar nicht...)


----------



## Cube Lova (17. September 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe schonmal 

Ich werde jetzt nochmal was drüber grübeln. Mein Favorit ist derzeit der Swinger Expert. Mal schauen was es wird. Wenn eingebaut gibts nochmal n feines Bild 

Gruß


----------



## trailterror (17. September 2013)

@JJ

Alles klar


----------



## warpax (19. September 2013)

Scheint so, als hätte ich bein Spitty V1 in die Knie gezwungen. Die Lager am Hinterbau (und in den Naben...) sind mittlerweile total ausgeschlagen. Leider gibt es auf der Banshee-Seite nicht mehr diese wunderbare Explosionszeichnung, die aufzeigt, welche Lager man benötigt. Kann mir dazu wer was sagen? Ich meine die Bezeichnung dieser Kunststoffgleitlager (auch wenn ich meine, mich zu erinnern, dass es da eine Neuerung gegeben habe). Falls irgendwer zufällig gerade parat hat, welche Lager in die DT EX 1750 kommen (20x110 bzw. 12x135), bin ich auch da für eine Info dankbar.

Ich habe übrigens noch diese alte Achse am Hinterbau, die mit den gekreuzten Riefen. Da gab es doch auch was Neues, oder? Hatte die nicht irgendwie die Lager gekillt? Oder vertue ich mich da?

Und eine dritte Frage: kann es dem Hinterbau schaden, wenn ich morgen noch einmal ca. 25km gemäßigtes Gelände im jetzigen Zustand des Rades fahre? Die quietschenden Bremsen nehme ich in Kauf


----------



## berkel (19. September 2013)

Spitfire V1 Specs: Anhang anzeigen Spitfire-downloads.pdf

Siehe weitere Infos im MTBR-Forum: http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/how-bushing-service-replacement-662002.html

Infos zu Lagern usw. der DT Naben (EX1750 -> 240S) findest du in den Handbüchern auf der DT-Website.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (19. September 2013)

Besten Dank  Auch für den Hinweis, welche Naben im 1750er verbaut sind. Zerlegt habe ich den Hinterbau ja schonmal. Da habe ich scheinbar alles richtig gemacht. 

Kannst Du Dich zufällig noch erinnern, was es mit dieser neuen Achse auf sich hatte? Das hier war ja, glaube ich, die alte:







Wurde die nicht vor einiger Zeit ersetzt, weil sie zu erhöhtem Lagerverschleiß beitrug? Hab sowas noch im "Ohr". Das Muster hat sich jedenfalls in den Lagern abgezeichnet...

Edit: habe gerade den Post von NoStyle zu der Achse gefunden und eine Mail an haha deswegen geschrieben.


----------



## berkel (19. September 2013)

fone hatte hier ein Bild der neuen Achsen gepostet: 





fone schrieb:


> ich hab noch gar nix ausgetauscht. hatte heute meinen 2. tag im park - ich merk nix.
> ich fahr halt nur so rum und nehm die tables mit. wie hast du das rad denn eingesetzt?
> 
> meine austauschachsen sehen so aus:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1377733


Würde mich auch interessieren, da ich mein Spitfire an einen Freund verkauft habe und da auch mal irgendwann mal ein Lagertausch gemacht werden muss.


----------



## warpax (19. September 2013)

NoStyle hatte damals was von einem "Kit" geschrieben, das man bei haha bestellen könnte. Ich hab jetzt mal nachgefragt, was darin enthalten ist und wieviel es kostet. Ích werde berichten, wenn ich eine Antwort habe.


----------



## Cube Lova (20. September 2013)

Die neuen Achsen sind ruchgÃ¤ngig und aus i so wie keramik gefertigt (hat zumindest so ausgesehen und sich aoch so angefÃ¼hlt). Ich hab auch vor einiger Zeit ein komplettes Buchsen- und Bolzenset bei everyday 26 gekauft. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass das fÃ¼r das komplette Bike ca. 100â¬ gekostet hat.

Die Buchsen sind aber bei regelmÃ¤Ãigem Einsatz des Rades wieder extrem schnell ausgeschlagen und es stellt sich wieder Spiel ein ( bei mir nach ca. 3 Monaten). Die Bolzen halten lÃ¤nger. Ich finde das alte Lagersystem einfach beschi**en, daher bin ich nu froh im neuen Spitfire stinknormale Industrielager zu haben.

GruÃ


----------



## warpax (20. September 2013)

@Cube Lova
Ist das Material denn härter als die Originalachsen? In dem von Berkel verlinkten Thread auf mtbr taucht ja die Frage nach alternativen Lagerqualitäten auf (L vs. G-Lager). Die G-Lager seien aber zu hart für die alte Achse. Ist das bei der neuen besser? Kann man vielleicht sogar noch festere Lager fahren, die entsprechend noch weniger verschleißen?


----------



## NoStyle (21. September 2013)

warpax schrieb:


> NoStyle hatte damals was von einem "Kit" geschrieben, das man bei haha bestellen könnte. Ich hab jetzt mal nachgefragt, was darin enthalten ist und wieviel es kostet. Ích werde berichten, wenn ich eine Antwort habe.


Richtig. Banshee hatte ja letztes Jahr dieses Tauschprogramm gehabt. Für diejenigen, die Ihre V1 Runes, Spitfires oder Rampants behalten wollten, waren komplette Austausch-Gleitlagerkits vorgesehen, wie von Fone damals gepostet. Ich meine mich aber erinnern zu können, dass dies eigentlich kostenfrei sei und immer möglich, solange die V1-Rahmen eben in Gebrauch sind. Das alles aber unter Vorbehalt!!!

Die neuen Achsen haben eine neue (Keramik)Beschichtung und wohl etwas andere Igus-Gleitlager. Zur besseren Haltbarkeit kann ich natürlich nichts sagen, habe nur gelesen dass sie deutlich besser sein sollen - wenn sie richtig eingebaut und regelmäßig geschmiert werden!!! Ich schätze mal im Fall von Cube Lova sind eventuell die Lagersitze schon zu verschlissen/ausgeschlagen, sodass die neuen Achsen/Gleitlager kaum verbessern. 

Ob noch härtere Plaste besser ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Die Lagersitze dürfen nicht geweitet und müssen absolut passgenau sein. Dazu muss man diese auch immer wieder fetten, fetten und nochmals fetten ... Gleitlager brauchen einfach mehr regelmäßige Pflege ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bwana (22. September 2013)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit den Gleitlagern und den alten Achsen, hatte aber schon Spiel nach ca. jeder 3. Ausfahrt, teilweise nichtmal wirklich im Gelände.

Versuche jetzt seit Mai neue Achsen zu bekommen, der UK-Vertrieb hat keine und Banshee in Kanada stellt sich einfach zu dämlich an, haben mir angeblich etwas zugeschickt, was aber nie bei mir ankam. Auf emails wird nicht mehr geantwortet... der ganze Mist zieht sich jetzt schon 4 Monate hin, ich habe einen Rahmen den ich weder benutzen noch vernünftig verkaufen kann und will es auch ehrlich gesagt nicht noch einmal aufbauen, bin echt durch mit dem Ding, Edelschrott für einen haufen Kohle.

Mittlerweile bin ich stinkwütend und finde es eine Unverschämtheit seitens Banshee...


----------



## NoStyle (23. September 2013)

Hast Du mal beim Zoll nachgefragt? Nicht dass das Zeug eventuell dort gelandet ist ... ?


----------



## warpax (24. September 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich meine mich aber erinnern zu können, dass dies eigentlich kostenfrei sei und immer möglich, solange die V1-Rahmen eben in Gebrauch sind. Das alles aber unter Vorbehalt!!!
> 
> [...]
> 
> Zur besseren Haltbarkeit kann ich natürlich nichts sagen, habe nur gelesen dass sie deutlich besser sein sollen - wenn sie richtig eingebaut und regelmäßig geschmiert werden!!! Ich schätze mal im Fall von Cube Lova sind eventuell die Lagersitze schon zu verschlissen/ausgeschlagen, sodass die neuen Achsen/Gleitlager kaum verbessern.



Mittlerweile scheinen die Achsen nicht mehr kostenlos zu sein. Eventuell habe ich aber auch einfach den Zeitrahmen für einen kostenlosen Wechsel verpasst. Kann mir vorstellen, dass Banshee da nicht ewig Material (für lau) vorhalten will, auch wenn die Lagerkosten sicherlich überschaubar wären.

Mach mir keine Angst wegen der Lagersitze. Ich hab da zwar alles schön eingeschmiert, aber was mir gerade ein wenig Sorge bereitet ist, dass das massive Hinterbauspiel relativ kurz nach dem Zerlegen, Pflegen und Wieder-Zusammenbauen des Hinterbaus auftritt. Andererseits habe ich das nur aufgrund eines Knarzens im Heck in Angriff genommen. Drück mir die Daumen, während ich abwarte...


----------



## NoStyle (24. September 2013)

Wie der aktuelle Stand bezüglich der Gleitlager-Achsen-Kits ist weiss ich nicht - ist alles jetzt ca. 1 Jahr her. Ich weiss auch nicht mehr genau ob das im Banshee-Blog oder im mtbr/Banshee-Forum seinerzeit von Jay gepostet wurde ...

Ich frage mich nur wo dieses Spiel herkommen soll, wenn die Lagersitze ok sind? 
Natürlich drück ich die Daumen für alle die mit dieser Problematik immernoch zu kämpfen haben!!!


----------



## Ischi (24. September 2013)

Da bin ich ja froh, dass das Wildcard normale Wälzlager hat...

Hier mal wieder mein Wildcard, quasi final in Finale 





Änderungen:
-Selbstbau-Kefü für das 28er Kettenblatt
-Reifen + Tubeless

Das Gewicht liegt nun wieder bei 15,4kg, aber naja...

Und weil es hier so schön ist, gleich der Blick auf die Küste


----------



## ar_jay (24. September 2013)

Hi kurze dumme Frage zum Umwerfer am Spitty, ich habe den FD-M785-E2 bestellt - nach meiner Recherche sollte der doch passen. Wenn ich den Umwerfer hin schrauben will, steht das Leitblech bereits am Hinterbau an - Normal? Gut wenn ich den Umwerfer unter Zug setze dürfte es  wahrscheinlich passen und ein wenig Luft dazwischen sein. Ich frage mich nur ob die Kombi 22-36 damit geht. In der Beschreibung steht was von 26-38

Danke schon mal
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. September 2013)

Ja, der passt und es ist extrem knapp. Ich habe ihn damals so ei gestellt, dass gerade noch ein Blatt Kopierpapier zwischen Umwerfer und Strebe gepasst hat. Funktionierte einwandfrei! (fahre jetzt 1fach)


----------



## NoStyle (25. September 2013)

Ischi schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder mein Wildcard, quasi final in Finale


Herrlich - immer wieder schön Dich und Dein Wildcard zu sehen! 
Gewicht ist doch irgendwann wurst. Dafür sind die Reifen wohl verantwortlich, aber ganz sicher dem Einsatz angemessen.



ar_jay schrieb:


> Hi kurze dumme Frage zum Umwerfer am Spitty, ich habe den FD-M785-E2 bestellt - nach meiner Recherche sollte der doch passen. Wenn ich den Umwerfer hin schrauben will, steht das Leitblech bereits am Hinterbau an - Normal? Gut wenn ich den Umwerfer unter Zug setze dürfte es  wahrscheinlich passen und ein wenig Luft dazwischen sein. Ich frage mich nur ob die Kombi 22-36 damit geht. In der Beschreibung steht was von 26-38
> 
> Danke schon mal
> Gruß
> Jürgen


Ich bin zwar kein Die-Hard-Shimano-Fan, aber bislang seit vielen Jahren mit XT super zufrieden. Top-Funktion bei gutem Gewicht und Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Trotzdem würde ich beim Thema Umwerfer der Empfehlung von Banshee folgen und eher zu SRAM greifen. Diese bauen deutlich kompakter, besonders das Führungsblech. Da war bei der Erstmontage reichlich Platz. Der einzige "Nachteil" ist vielleicht, dass man sich auf Kettenblatt-Kombinationen festlegen muss. Abseits davon funktionieren diese super und unauffällig.


----------



## hage1 (25. September 2013)

Hallo Leute 

Bevor ich meine Frage los werde, möchte ich noch eine kurze Vorgeschichte erzählen vielleicht könnt ihr mir dann besser sagen was das richtige für mich wäre.
Ich komme eigentlich aus dem Dirt Jump bereich und fahre seit neustem sogar ein Banshee AMP auf dieses muss ich aber die nächsten 10 Monate verzichten da ich momentan in Kanada lebe genauer gesagt in North Vancouver! Hab hier mein YT Play mit ner 160mm Lyrik dabei komme mit dem Rad mega gut zurecht! schön tiefes Tretlager, kurzer hinterbau und langes Oberrohr was ich erst jetzt bemerkt habe als ich zum ersten mal verschiedene Räder verglichen hab.
Das Rad hat 130mm Federweg  die zwar in den letzten Wochen Whistler oft an ihre grenzen gekommen sind aber an sich noch gingen da ich eh nicht oft auf DH strecken unterwegs bin, sondern eher A-Line,Single trails.... (bin ja eigentlich Dirt Jumper) seit dem ich vor 2 Wochen nach North Vancouver gekommen bin musste ich feststellen das hier ja keine Lifte sind  und hab mich mal im uphill probiert mit einer 36 zu 26 Übersetzung   wie ihr merkt ist das etwas Neuland für mich, muss aber sagen das es mir recht gut gefallen hat nach 6km Bergauf sich die abfahrt zu verdienen!!! Vielleicht bin ich auch in dem Alter angekommen (22) wo man etwas gesünder denkt und das Radfahren etwas anderst sieht (nicht immer 100 meter sprünge und drops...) darauf hin bin ich auf den Entschluss gekommen ICH BRAUCH EIN ENDURO (oder wie man das nennt) hab mir ja über diese Disziplinen nie einen Kopf gemacht. Bekannte Räder waren mir bis jetzt nur die üblichen verdächtigen specialized enduro, Santa Cruz.... sind mir aber dann doch zu teuer und zu prominent zusätzlich habe ich keine Lust mich mit dummen Standards wie pf30 bb30 142x12..... rum zu ärgern!!! und ich möchte die Kosten gering halten! (bin ja armer Work und Traveler)
Vor 2 Tagen war ich hier auf den Trails unterwegs und sah ein Banshee Rune V2 was mir rein Optisch sehr zu gesagt hat, hab das dann gleich mal online gesucht und für 1600 Dollar den Rahmen gefunden (1200euro kommen aber noch Steuern drauf das hasse ich hier in Nord Amerika!!!) 
Meine fragen an euch wären dann
-sind die verschiedenen ausfallenden alle dabei oder muss man die extra bestellen brauche 135x12
-hab ich richtig gelesen das die Sattelstütze immer dabei ist?
-kann man mit dem Fox Dämpfer was anfangen? bzw. hat der eine Sperre? 
-glaub ihr das Gerät wäre das richtige für mich (also auch gerne mal Bikepark)
-Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr für meine knappe 1,80 empfehlen? tendiere ja zu Medium 
Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus
Und sorry für den langen text


----------



## nsc (25. September 2013)

hage1 schrieb:


> -sind die verschiedenen ausfallenden alle dabei oder muss man die extra bestellen brauche 135x12
> -hab ich richtig gelesen das die Sattelstütze immer dabei ist?
> -kann man mit dem Fox Dämpfer was anfangen? bzw. hat der eine Sperre?
> -glaub ihr das Gerät wäre das richtige für mich (also auch gerne mal Bikepark)
> -Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr für meine knappe 1,80 empfehlen? tendiere ja zu Medium



- Nein, beim Kauf musst du dich für einen Achsstandard entscheiden, diese sind dann inklusive
- Ja ist mit dabei
- Das müsste ein CTD-Dämpfer sein, der hat eine Sperre drin. Zur Performance kann ich nichts sagen, hab den CC DB Air drin.
- Das Rune ist ein gutes Allround-Bike und fühlt sich überall wohl...
- Du müsstest zwischen M und L liegen, GrazerTourer ist glaube ich genau so groß wie du und hat mal einen Erfahrungsbericht zwischen den 2 Größen gepostet. Ich suche den gleich mal.... Gefunden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10611042&postcount=4185 und die folgenden Posts...

Gruß nsc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (25. September 2013)

hage1 schrieb:


> ... Ich komme eigentlich aus dem Dirt Jump bereich und fahre seit neustem sogar ein Banshee AMP ...
> ... Hab hier mein YT Play mit ner 160mm Lyrik dabei komme mit dem Rad mega gut zurecht! schön tiefes Tretlager, kurzer hinterbau und langes Oberrohr was ich erst jetzt bemerkt habe als ich zum ersten mal verschiedene Räder verglichen hab ...
> ... hab mich mal im uphill probiert ... darauf hin bin ich auf den Entschluss gekommen ICH BRAUCH EIN ENDURO ...
> ... war ich hier auf den Trails unterwegs und sah ein Banshee Rune V2 was mir rein Optisch sehr zu gesagt hat ...
> ...


Guuuude 

Ich wollte schon fix ein Banshee Wildcard vorschlagen, aber Du bist mit dem AMP und YT Play (ist ja wie ein Wildcard) gut bedient ...

Im Prinzip bietet Banshee drei Do-it-All-Bikes an: 29er Prime, Spitfire und Rune. Mit dem Rune dürftest Du alles abdecken, von Tagestouren bis hin zu Bikeparks. Speziell für Parks wird es das adäquateste Bike von den drei genannten sein. Im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen Enduros hat es mit die "aggressivste" Geometrie am Markt, welche zudem noch variabel ist. Sollte Dir also sehr gut passen.

- Die Dropouts musst Du nicht extra bestellen, die sind dabei. Nur bei der Bestellung angeben welche Du haben möchtest.
- Sattelstütze und Klemme sind beim Rahmen enthalten.
- Zum Fox kann ich nichts sagen, fahre CCDB oder Evolver ...
- Größe ist Geschmacksache und mit 180 cm passen Dir M sowohl wie L. Solltest Du damit eher sprunglastiger unterwegs sein vielleicht eher M. Ansonsten L mit kurzem Vorbau.
Ich selbst habe beim Spitfire von M auf L gewechselt, ein noch kürzerer Vorbau und breiterer Lenker ist unterwegs. Allerdings habe ich meinen Fokus auf Touren und wenig Airtime, da passt der nächst größere Rahmen prima.


----------



## Cube Lova (25. September 2013)

Anbei mal Bildchen mit neuem Dämpfer.









Nach den ersten Fahrten: Der Dämpfer spielt in einer völlig anderen Liga als der ctd und ich empfinde ihn auch besser als meinen Vivid R2C. Die Druckstufen lassen sich sehr effektiv verstellen, da spürt man die Unterschiede durch die klicks. Zugstufe hat einen riesen Verstellbereich und ist deutlich besser als die des ctd. Das Teil gibt nicht so nach wie ein ctd und arbeitet mehr im mittleren Federungsbereich, bzw. gibt immer nur soviel Federweg ehr wie nötig. Bisher bin ich zufrieden. Jetzt muss er nur noch lange problemlos funktionieren.

Gruß


----------



## trailterror (25. September 2013)

Geiles rad 

Sieht bei den v2 denn nun die lagerproblemchen passé oder haben sie mit der serie erst begonnen?...hab das aus dem lesen nicht richtig rausgehört...


----------



## NoStyle (25. September 2013)

Cube Lova, ist das jetzt der Swinger Expert? Warum sollte er nicht lange problemlos funktionieren? Ich habe meinen Evolver vor 2 oder 3 Jahren gebraucht von Soulbrother gekauft. Im Wildcard machte er ohne Zicken 2 Saisons nen Spitzenjob - und im Spitfire geht er auch wirklich klasse ...

Trailterror, das Gleitlager-Problem haben wohl die V1 Runes, Spitfires und Rampants mit dem alten VF4B-Hinterbau. Allerdings erstaunlicher Weise erst ab den Baujahren 2011 - die Baureihen davor machten wohl bei weitem nicht soviele Probleme ...
Die V2-Banshees, mit KS-Link, haben wieder Kugellager statt Gleitlager. Banshee sprach von den hochwertigen INA-Bearings wie sie auch z.B. Knolly verbaut. Sind auf jeden Fall leichter zu Tauschen und zu Besorgen, da Standardgrößen. Am Wildcard gab es nie Probleme damit und am Spitfire bislang auch nicht!


----------



## trailterror (25. September 2013)

Danke für die aufklärung


----------



## Cube Lova (25. September 2013)

@NoStyle: War nur so eine allgemeine Aussage, schreib ich bei jedem neuen Teil. Es handelt sich um einen 2013 er swinger expert ich habe wohl noch Probleme den gesamten Hub zu nutzen, trotz probeweise wenig Luftdruck. Komme momentan auf max. 47-48 mm Hub.

Gruß


----------



## Cirest (25. September 2013)

@Cube Lova

fährst du den swinger mit den 28% sag? wie empfindest du das "lockout" des dämpfers?!

der expert scheint ja relativ progressiv zu sein, in sachen federwegsausnützung wirft das natrürlich ne frag auf?!


----------



## Cube Lova (25. September 2013)

1)Ich fahre etwas weniger Sag würde ich sagen so 20-25%. Ganz genau gemessen habe ich das (noch) nicht.
2) Ich weiß leider nicht wie die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus ist. Der CTD war zu linear, da käme mir etwas Progressivität schon entgegen....

Gruß


----------



## Cube Lova (25. September 2013)

Ach und das Lock Out funktioniert wie man sich ein lockout vorstellt....fühlt sich"fast zu" an......federt vielleicht noch minimal ein und dann ist der Dämpfer auf nem Bereich von 5mm dicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar_jay (25. September 2013)

Mach es zu deinem Projekt! YipppiiYaYA


----------



## hage1 (26. September 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Guuuude
> Ich selbst habe beim Spitfire von M auf L gewechselt, ein noch kürzerer Vorbau und breiterer Lenker ist unterwegs. Allerdings habe ich meinen Fokus auf Touren und wenig Airtime, da passt der nächst größere Rahmen prima.



Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort!!!
Habe mal die Geometrie Daten in L (mit Low Einstellung) mit meinem Rad verglichen und da kam folgendes bei raus:

YT Play / Banshee rune

Oberrohr  593 / 610
Reach     450 / 441
Sitzrohr   380(Sattel ist im niedrigen zustand immer auf 460) /470
Kettenstrebe 419 / 429
Lenkwinkel 66,5° (mit 140mm Gabel fahre aber eine 160mm) / 65°
Sitzwinkel 75° / 73,5°
Trettlagerhöhe 328 (mit 140mm) / 340
Radstand 1165 (mit 140mm) / 1180

Würde ja mein Play weiterhin fahren wenn diese 2 Probleme nicht wären
1. 130mm FW ist echt wenig
2. Das Sitzrohr ist  zu kurz, trotz das ich die Sattelstütze bei maximalen einschub so gekürzt habe das sie ca. 80mm übersteht reicht mir die länge beim ausfahren nicht ganz (bekomme meine Beine nicht ganz ausgestreckt)

Beim vergleich ist mir aufgefallen das es sich Geometrie mäßig beim Downhill ähnlich anfüllen müsste, bitte korrigiert mich wenn meine aussagen komplett daneben ist aber der Reach bestimmt doch die Position zwischen Tretlager und Lenker!? demnach wäre das Banshee 10mm kürzer was ja nicht die Welt ist.
Der Lenkwinkel wäre 1 Grad flacher Laut Tabelle, da ich aber 160mm und nicht 140mm Federweg fahre müsste ich mich ja bei ähnlichen 65° momentan befinden oder?

Kettenstrebe sind beim Banshee 10mm länger, glaube jetzt mal nicht das dass so viel ausmacht bei der Wenigkeit?

Tretlagerhöhe wäre beim Banshee 12mm höher, hat ja aber auch 30mm mehr Federweg müsste ja mit sag etwa das gleiche rauskommen (fahre momentan relativ straff mit mehr Fw würde ich es weicher fahren)

Sitzrohr länge wäre dann 10mm länger, also denke jetzt nicht das mir der Sattel dann im weg wäre, problematisch wäre es dann nur mit ner verstellbaren stütze die brauchen ja schon etwas mehr höhe (im Einschub) oder?

Zur Oberrohrlänge kann ich nichts genaues sagen da ich leider zu wenig Erfahrung beim bergauf fahren habe und daher nicht weiß was ich brauche bzw. möchte 

Ihr seht schon ich habe momentan ein paar Entscheidungsprobleme 
werde natürlich mal schauen das ich irgendwie die Größen mal festfahren kann meine frage wäre da nur ob meine Auflistung Wunschdenken ist oder ob man das Realistisch sehen kann?


----------



## hage1 (26. September 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> - Nein, beim Kauf musst du dich für einen
> - Du müsstest zwischen M und L liegen, GrazerTourer ist glaube ich genau so groß wie du und hat mal einen Erfahrungsbericht zwischen den 2 Größen gepostet. Ich suche den gleich mal.... Gefunden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10611042&postcount=4185 und die folgenden Posts...
> Gruß nsc



Ah vielen dank gerade erst gesehen! 
Bin mittlerweile der Meinung das ein kurzes Rad nicht zwangsläufig besser zum springen ist! Viel mehr die Faktoren von Tretlagerhöhe.... 
Denke mal fast das ich eher das L nehme lieber auf Technischen trails mehr arbeiten dafür bei Highspeed ordentlich gas geben 
Habe eher um das Sitzrohr angst, wie oben beschrieben...
Glaub ich geh gleich morgen auf den trail und schiebe meine Stütze ein wenig mehr raus zum testen


----------



## trailterror (26. September 2013)

LW beim play müsst mit ner 160er um 65,5 liegen.

1cm unterschied in der kettenstrebe ist schon nicht wenig. Das merkt man wahrscheinlich, wobei 429 auch noch nicht lang ist . 419 sin halt sehr kurz.

Das rune wird wohl das vielseitigere rad sein. Du tourst wohl ein ganzes stück besser damit. Ich denk, dass es auch im park nen tick überlegen ist...

Das play ist wohl etwas verspielter...


----------



## NoStyle (26. September 2013)

@ hage1

Ich war letztes Jahr in der gleichen Situation, von daher etwas ausführlicher ...

Ich bin 5 Jahre lang das Wildcard gefahren, welches wie das Play ein sprungfreudiger, verspielter Slopestyle/Shorttravel-Freerider ist. Mit 180/181 cm Körpergröße und 84/85 cm Schrittlänge ging das 38 cm Sitzrohr selbst mit 42 cm Stütze für mich nicht wirklich klar. Ischi, Besitzer des orangenen Wildcards der Vorseite, ist nen Tacken größer als ich und erreicht eine gute Sitzposition für langes Pedallieren. 
Beim Spitfire habe ich mich zuerst für M entschieden - es war der Wildcard-Geo schon sehr nahe - von daher totsicher, dachte ich zumindest ...
Bergauf konnte ich schon viel besser und ausdauernder Fahren, dank dem 43 cm Sitzrohr. Auf Singletrails, auch mit 650B-LRS, fühlte es sich zwar spritzig und wendig an - dazu später mehr - aber ich wurde das Gefühl nicht los dass ein etwas längeres Oberrohr doch besser wäre. Ich fahre aus Prinzip keine längeren Vorbauten als 50 mm, also musste ein größerer Rahmen her.
Mit L fühle ich mich super wohl in jeder Situation. Ich habe ein geräumiges Cockpit, welches ich noch leicht einkürzen werde. Einen wirklichen Verlust an Wendigkeit spüre ich nicht wirklich. Stattdessen ist im sehr steilen Gerümpel die leicht gewonnene Laufruhe für mich echter Komfort-Gewinn. Mittlerweile traue ich mich blind Steilabschnitte runter, wo ich beim Wildcard zumindest mal kurz gezuckt und durchatmen musste.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die Geo vom Play so stimmt. Zumindest der Reach kommt mir sehr lange vor bei einem steileren Sitzwinkel und kürzerem Oberrohr ...
Aber anyway - die Geometrie kann man zwar vergleichen, z.B. Play/Rune oder Wildcard/Spitfire und findet nicht wirklich riesige Unterschiede. Sub 43 cm Kettenstreben sind immernoch kurz, die 419 vom Play seeehr kurz. Ein 34 cm Tretlager ist prima, nicht zu hoch oder zu tief. All das mag man vielleicht "erfahren", aber in der Realität sind Play und Rune zwei komplett unterschiedliche Konzepte, genau wie Wildcard und Spitfire - und so unterschiedlich fühlen sie sich an. Da spielt dann auch noch die Hinterbaufunktion ne ordentliche Rolle! Bezüglich Wendigkeit fühle ich,  selbst mit Größe L und 26er-LRS, kaum Einbußen zum Wildcard. Allerdings fühlt sich das Spitfire im Vergleich fast wie ein Mini-DH-Bike an - viel sensiblere Federung, leichter, plüschiger ...

Demnach würde ich versuchen das Rune ausführlicher zu testen, egal ob M oder L - es wird sich in der Gesamtheit komplett anders anfühlen als das Play ...
Im Zweifel lieber L und die Vorbaulänge reduzieren!

Ich selbst bin Fan kürzerer Sitzrohre und wollte niemals eine 47 cm Rahmenhöhe fahren. 43 cm sind ok, 47 cm mir zuviel - ich hab´s auf ca. 45 cm gekürzt ...


----------



## nullstein (26. September 2013)

Es ist alles sehr individuell.Ich bin 184cm mit SL 87cm und habe lange über ein Spitfire V2 nachgedacht.Ich bin es in M und L gefahren.Das L empfand ich als viel zu lang.Riesiger Radstand,sehr langes Oberrohr und zu viel reach.Das Rad wirkte auf mich stelzig und nahm vielen Stellen den Reiz.Es fuhr sich regelrecht langweilig.Wie gesagt,mein subjektives Empfinden.Ich bin halt kein Fan dieser neuen hochmodernen "slack and low mega aggressiv Geometrie".
Das M fuhr sich deutlich agiler und macht sehr viel mehr Spaß.Aber das 43er Sitzrohr in Kombination mit der mäßigen Stützenversenkbarkeit brachte mich vom Spitfire ab.
Ich bin beide Bikes mit einem 40er Vorbau gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (26. September 2013)

Die neuen Runes und Spitfires sind definitiv lang - Reach, sehr flache Lenkwinkel und die daraus resultierenden Radstände sprechen eine klare Sprache. Für mein Empfinden aber nur auf dem Papier. Was mir an dieser Geo gefällt ist die deutlich zentriertere Position auf dem Rad. Ich muss nicht mehr gleich in extremere Rücklage gehen wenn es mal steil wird. Dadurch habe ich mehr Gefühl für´s Vorderrad, Druck etc. Bei engen Trailabschnitten muss man etwas mehr arbeiten, aber sonst fühl ich mich im Rad wie noch nie zuvor ... gerade das gibt mir ein Gefühl von Wendigkeit, auch wenn das etwas komisch klingt ...

Das Gefühl von stelzig habe ich allerdings überhaupt nicht und kann das wegen der großen Überstandshöhe und dem allgemeinen extremeren Low&Slack nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Der KS-Link ist ein feister Staubsauger - das gepaart mit der Geo sorgt schon für ein erstaunlich komfortables Fahrverhalten für den eher wenigen Federweg. Aber wie Du schon sagst - es muss einem gefallen und Spaß machen. Das Spitfire ist ziemlich sicher kein Bike für jeden ...


----------



## Bierliebhaber (26. September 2013)

@nullstein
gar nicht böse gemeint aber wie kann ein tiefes, flaches rad sich stelzig anfühlen? ich mein es kann sich träge anfühlen durch nen langen radstand aber stelzig kommt doch eigentlich von nem hohen tretlager und nem kurzen oberrohr?


----------



## nullstein (26. September 2013)

Keine Sorge.So empfindlich bin ich nicht 
Klar rein vom Papier hätte ich es auch nicht erwartet.Aber es wirkte so auf mich.Das Rad war für mich einfach zu groß,zu träge und irgendwie stelzig.Ich weiß...keine gute Argumentation.Wsr halt ein Gefühl.
Das M war deutlich angenehmer.Andere empfunden evtl genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## teatimetom (26. September 2013)

also die Reaches sind bekannt der Modelle.. so als Vergleich bei meinem Prime:
Keith Scott schreibt: 29er wheels ride larger, in doubt pick the smaller frame. 
Gesagt getan, und so fahre ich bei 1.85 m ein Large Bike. 
Vmtl. würde ich bei kleinen Laufrädern eher Xl fahren .. 
ein grosses langes laufruhiges Rad ist so angenehm und das Kurven fahren empfinde ich auch angenehmer auf dem grösseren Rahmen, da man durch das längere Oberrohr immer in der Mitte des Rades steht. 

Eine Zeit lang habe ich versucht FR und Dh Räder in der kleineren Grösse zu fahren .. da hängt man tendentiell eher mal über dem Lenker oder Hinterrad.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (26. September 2013)

mein Rune kommt in L hoff das mich glücklich bei 186


----------



## der freed (26. September 2013)

Framekit inkl. Gabel steht zum verkauf!!! Eventuell auch mit Laufräder usw...!
Größe M


----------



## Tobiwan (26. September 2013)

@ der freed: War 29" nix oder lags am Rahmen?


----------



## der freed (26. September 2013)

Habs jetzt fast ein jahr und hab einfach wieder bock auf was neues, will in erster Linie auch einfach mal 650 testen. Allgemein bin ich von dem Rahmen immer noch absolut begeistert. Schaffe im Shop, daher kann man da schon etwas tauschen...

Zum Thema 29", hat mich schon auch Überzeugt, bin selbst zwar nur 1,77m aber hab jetzt nicht wirklich was negatives festgestellt, im Hardtail bereich ist es auf jeden fall die Wucht.
Das Prime geht super, in engen Kurven ist es vielleicht etwas Träger als ein 26" Bike, aber die Laufruhe bei Wurzeln und Steinen ist schon echt der Knaller mit den großen Rädern...


----------



## trailterror (27. September 2013)

Dann hast dus aber nicht heissblütig "geliebt" wenns nach nicht mal einem jahr schon wieder wegkommt


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. September 2013)

meins







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegder (27. September 2013)

Schicke bikes hier!

Kleines update: Umbau auf 2x10. 





Shadow+ ist schon ne feine Sache. Man hört nur noch das dumpfe Poltern der Reifen (un ab und zu nen leichten Angst-Seufzer, weil das bike deutlich schneller kann als ich ).


----------



## RZL DZL (28. September 2013)

Bei den ganzen schicken Runes und Spitfires stellt sich mir die Frage: Fährt hier eigentlich noch wer n Wildcard? 
Bewegtes mit dem WC gefahren:


----------



## ruckse (28. September 2013)

Hier noch einmal mein Rune, das ich im Mai schon einmal gezeigt habe. Neu ist die Gabel, Lyrik RC2 DH mit 170mm Federweg (Helmchen Tuend) und der Dämpfer, CCDB XV mit Climb Switch.


----------



## Cirest (28. September 2013)

endlich mal wieder zu ner hochtour aufgerappt


----------



## Stralov (28. September 2013)

Seeehr schicke Bilder. Das rote Spitfire is immer wieder ne Augenweide.


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Oktober 2013)

Weil ich schon länger nix mehr gepostet habe. 

Ein paar Bilder von Tag 1 in Südtirol.





Der Hauptdarsteller




Herrliche Aussicht 




Und eine mini Portion Flow


----------



## trailterror (2. Oktober 2013)

Wie eigentlich immer, Rad und Foddos


----------



## zangg (2. Oktober 2013)

Wie geht das bei dir eigentlich mit der 36 ab? 
Wir waren jetzt 3 36 im Hochgebirge und alle 3 haben aufgrund der doch sehr hohen Belastung an verblockten Steilhängen ganz mies das knarzen in der Krone angefangen. Wobei ich dem Chassis eigentlich uneingeschränkt vertraue...


----------



## NoStyle (2. Oktober 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ... Der Hauptdarsteller ...


Ähhhh, das bist Du doch ... 

Wie immer sehr beeindruckende Bilder! 


Auf nsmb.com gibt es einen schönen Langzeit-Test vom Spitfire:

*2013 Banshee Spitfire: Reviewed*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Oktober 2013)

danke euch!  Ach, ich radl einfach so gern!!
  @zangg
Meine ist eine Van aus 2010. Sie knarzt etwas, aber nicht wirklich viel und nicht dauerhaft. Ab und zu ein Entspannungsknaxer und dann wieder ewig lange (vielleicht die ganze Abfahrt) nichts mehr. Meine Lyrik war früher viel schlimmer. Die hat bei jedem kleinen Bremser geknarzt.

Los Dolos 







Mehr wie immer im Blog.


----------



## NoStyle (3. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal wieder meins. Neuer Lenker und Vorbau (etwas breiter, kürzer, tiefer und leichter). Sonst nix - läuft immernoch spitze der Bock.


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Oktober 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ach, ich radl einfach so gern!!



Sehr schöne Landschaftsbilder bringst du da immer mit!

Ich wünsch euch allzeit "mindestens" eine handbreit griffiges Geläuf unter den Reifen das da nicht mal irgendwann etwas schief geht. 




NoStyle schrieb:


> Neuer Lenker und Vorbau (etwas breiter, kürzer, tiefer und leichter). Sonst nix - läuft immernoch spitze der Bock.



Ist ja auch ein Top Bike 

Dein Gabel ist eine 26" wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe?


----------



## NoStyle (5. Oktober 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ... Ist ja auch ein Top Bike
> 
> Dein Gabel ist eine 26" wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe?


Stimmt - ich bin immer wieder fasziniert und begeistert vom Spitfire. Jeder der es mal gefahren ist war immer sehr angetan und hat es in der ganz engen Auswahl als nächtes Bike. 

Richtig, fahre eine reguläre 26er 2012er Deville mit 160 mm. Die kommt wohl bald für 650B, aber letztes Jahr gab es noch kaum Auswahl, habe aber lange recherchiert bezüglich ihrer Kompabilität. Reifen ist ein HansDampf 2.25 auf WTB i23 650B-Felge. Reifenfreiheit sieht so aus:


----------



## NoStyle (5. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal ein Rune, mit dem 2014er Black-on-Black-Ano:


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Oktober 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Richtig, fahre eine reguläre 26er 2012er Deville mit 160 mm. Die kommt wohl bald für 650B, aber letztes Jahr gab es noch kaum Auswahl, habe aber lange recherchiert bezüglich ihrer Kompabilität. Reifen ist ein HansDampf 2.25 auf WTB i23 650B-Felge. Reifenfreiheit sieht so aus:



Danke 

Mir gehts auch mal darum herauszufinden ob es denn geotechnisch gesehen ein MUSS ist eine 650b-spezifische Gabel zu verbauen oder ob eben auch eine 26"-Gabel klar geht.Hast du denn das Gefühl eine längere Gabel zu benötigen oder fühlt sich das so auch ausgewogen genug an bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (5. Oktober 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Mir gehts auch mal darum herauszufinden ob es denn geotechnisch gesehen ein MUSS ist eine 650b-spezifische Gabel zu verbauen oder ob eben auch eine 26"-Gabel klar geht.Hast du denn das Gefühl eine längere Gabel zu benötigen oder fühlt sich das so auch ausgewogen genug an bei dir?


Huh, das ist schwierig zu beantworten, da das viel mit persönlichen Vorlieben zu tun hat ...

Also, ich habe durch kleine Veränderungen wie jetzt nochmal Cockpit, oder beim Erstaufbau durch Angleset, die für mich totale Wohlfühl-Geometrie gefunden. 66er Lenkwinkel, 74er Sitzwinkel, Tretlager mit 650B/27.5 und Neutral-Flip-Chips 345 mm und die kurzen 26er Dropouts. Länger (Radstand jetzt 1182 mm) sollte es nicht mehr werden, die Front ist tief genug - alles passt! Das wäre auch so wenn ich noch 26 Zoll fahren würde, ausser dem dann tieferen Tretlager.

Ehrlich gesagt weiss ich nicht die Einbauhöhen von 650B-Gabeln vs. der 26er Variante bei gleichem Federweg. Mehr als 10 oder 12 mm dürfte sich doch da nicht verändern, oder? Das wären dann ca. 0,5 Grad in Lenk- und Sitzwinkel. Ob man das groß merkt sei mal dahingestellt ... Ich müsste eigentlich auch etwas mehr Offset an der Gabel fahren, habe aber beim Tausch zu 650B echt keinen Unterschied im Lenkverhalten gespürt. Da machen 1,5 cm Vorbaukürze oder Lenkerbreite gefühlt mehr aus.

Edit: 
Die Frage ist auch, ob man auf 1 cm Federweg verzichten kann. Dann wäre z.B. eine 15 cm FW 650B-Gabel eine Alternative und spart Bauhöhe. Wenn die Gabel richtig verwindungssteif und entsprechend eingestellt ist, kann man auch mit dem Federweg brutales Gelände fahren.
Oder man sucht sich einen Hersteller der noch 1 1/8-Gabelschäfte anbietet. BOS tut das noch. Dann kann man Bauhöhe durch einen ZS-Steuersatz sparen. Alleine deshalb war die Deville, zusammen mit einem ZS-Angleset, ganz oben auf der Haben-Liste ...

Der Sinn einer 650B-spezifischen Gabel kann eigentlich nur einer sein: Ich möchte auch die allerfettesten 650B-Reifen fahren können. Das gleiche gilt dann auch für die 650B-Dropouts - und das ist eine Frage der Reifenfreiheit, nicht der Geometrie, finde ich.

Mir ist relativ bewusst dass ich kaum noch richtig dicke FR/DH-Bereifung brauche und mit 2.3er Reifen gut klarkomme. Deshalb kam mir die Deville wie gerufen (aufgrund ihrer großzügigen Reifenfreiheit) und habe deshalb auch meine 650B-Dropouts an Ghost-Boy verkauft.

Ich hoffe das hilft!


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Oktober 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Huh, das ist schwierig zu beantworten ...
> Ich hoffe das hilft!



Ja auf jeden Fall,dank dir für die Mühe   ... ich war bisher allerdings davon ausgegangen das du 650b dropouts in Verbindung mit der 26" Gabel verbaut hast.Aber nun sind ja alle Unklarheiten beseitigt. 



Bei mir ist aktuell wieder die alte 36/150mm drin und vorrübergehend die D.O.S.S ...





Die 36 werde ich demnächst von Talas auf Float umbauen und falls dann noch erforderlich ... entsprechend meinem RP23 ... auch einem TFTuning unterziehen.


----------



## nullstein (5. Oktober 2013)

Verdammt starkes Spitfire!


----------



## rappelkiste (5. Oktober 2013)

Optisch - ein Traum 
Ob ich allerdings bei dem Potential des Fahrwerks diese Reifen fahren würde 

Wenn die inoffiziellen Gewichte der 14er tatsächlich zutreffen - wird es schon wieder schwerer der Versuchung zu widerstehen.

Ralf


----------



## shurikn (6. Oktober 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Rune, mit dem 2014er Black-on-Black-Ano:




Juhu, endlich mal ein Foto wie er in echt aussieht


----------



## Stralov (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich will das auch haben!!! ... aber bei dem ganzen stealth-schwarz dann auch mit schwarzer Gabel.


----------



## shurikn (6. Oktober 2013)

genau das hab ich vor, mit nem richtigen Foto anstelle der Zeichung kann man sich das gleich besser vorstellen...


----------



## NoStyle (6. Oktober 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ja auf jeden Fall,dank dir für die Mühe   ... ich war bisher allerdings davon ausgegangen das du 650b dropouts in Verbindung mit der 26" Gabel verbaut hast.Aber nun sind ja alle Unklarheiten beseitigt.  ...


Ach jaaa, dachte ich hätte das schon früher mal erwähnt. Jetzt weiss ich was Du meinst ... 

Mal noch fix zu 650B:
- Die 650B-Dropouts sind 10 mm länger und vergrößern damit nur die Kettenstrebenlänge. Weitere Einflüsse auf die Geometrie gibt´s nicht, ausser wie oben von mir beschrieben.
- Mein Weg ist nur bedingt empfehlenswert! Ich habe sehr lange recherchiert um herauszufinden, welche 26 Zoll Gabel am besten dafür kompatibel ist. Genauso weiss ich, dass die Reifenfreiheit mit 26er Dropouts beschränkt ist. Wer das nicht möchte sollte sich entsprechend spezifische Dropouts und Gabeln zulegen!




rappelkiste schrieb:


> ... Wenn die inoffiziellen Gewichte der 14er tatsächlich zutreffen - wird es schon wieder schwerer der Versuchung zu widerstehen ...


Keith Scott hat vor einiger Zeit von Gewichtsreduktion an den V2-Rahmen gesprochen. In diversen USA/CAN-Foren kursieren derzeit 200-300 Gramm. Ich würde mal abwarten was die Realität bringt. 
Wenn die Rahmen etwas leichter werden - von mir aus ok. 200-300 Gramm sind aber ne Menge für einen Alu-Rahmen. Wenn das auf Kosten der Stabilität,  Langlebigkeit und Verwindungssteifigkeit geht fände ich das nicht toll! So ein Gewicht kann man im Gesamtaufbau auch in den Parts sparen - reine Geldsache.

Abgesehen davon fährt und fühlt sich mein Spitfire alles andere als träge oder übergewichtig an, ganz im Gegenteil. Ist mir vorletzten Samstag mal wieder von 2 anderen Ridern bestätigt worden ...


----------



## shurikn (6. Oktober 2013)

wenn er denn endlich mal ankommen würde könnte ich genaue Zahlen zum Rune Rahmen liefern...


----------



## haha (6. Oktober 2013)

Kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass das Rune 200 Gramm leichter geworden sein soll.. keine Ahnung, woher diese Info stammt. Es wurde etwas am Hinterbau verändert, was minimal Gewicht einspart, dafür wurden aber Flaschenhalterösen am Unterrohr sowie eine Durchführung für die Reverb Stealth ( nicht nur eine einfache Bohrung ) hinzugefügt. 
Der von der Spedition angekündigte Liefertermin liegt in KW41.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (6. Oktober 2013)

haha schrieb:


> keine Ahnung, woher diese Info stammt.



Tatsächlich kam dieses 200g Thema erstmalig im MTBR Forum auf. Der, der diese Zahl in den Raum geworfen hat, bezieht sich auf die 3,4kg Angabe auf Deiner Homepage....


----------



## trailterror (6. Oktober 2013)

Das schwarze rune ist der hammer!!

Was wurde denn genau zu welchem zweck am hinterbau geändert? Ähnlich wie nostyle hoff ich, dass es bei der gewichtsreduzierung  keine einbüssungen irgendwelcher art gibt...
Flaschenhalter :/ Unterm unterrohr?


----------



## rappelkiste (6. Oktober 2013)

Servus,
wir werden es diese (kommende) Woche erfahren - wenn der Lt eingehalten wird

Ich hoffe das haha dann mal die 2014er Rune und Spitfire mit Dämpfer und Ausfallenden wiegt...

Laut der HP ist ja auch das Spitfire 200gr. leichter geworden


----------



## mantra (6. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Das schwarze rune ist der hammer!!
> 
> Was wurde denn genau zu welchem zweck am hinterbau geändert? Ähnlich wie nostyle hoff ich, dass es bei der gewichtsreduzierung  keine einbüssungen irgendwelcher art gibt...
> Flaschenhalter :/ Unterm unterrohr?



Ja...der Flaschenhalter soll sich angeblich unterm Unterrohr (wie z.B. beim Yeti SB66) befinden.

Das was als Änderung bisher bekannt wurde, ist das Entfallen einer Schweißnaht am Hinterbau. Hier wurden aus einem 2teiligen Schmiedeteil ein Einteiliges gemacht. An dieser Stelle alleine, lassen sich aber sicherlich keine 200g sparen!

Im anghängten Bild ist die Naht markiert welche für 2014 sowohl beim Spitfire als auch beim Rune entfällt.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. Oktober 2013)

da hab ich schon an meinem 2013 keine Naht mehr.


----------



## culoduro (6. Oktober 2013)

@NoStyle:

als ein auf-ein-Rune-wartender meld ich mich da auch nochmal zu Wort... Bezüglich 650B Kettenstreben - die müssten eigentlich schon das Tretlager im Verhältnis zur Hinterradnabe verändern. Grund: auf der Banshee website sind bei der Geometrie des Rune für die Tretlagerhöhe angegeben: 340/347/353mm für 26", respektive 350/357/363mm für 650B, je nach FlipChip Einstellung.
Da der Unterschied von 26" zu 650B aber mehr als 1cm beträgt  - allein der Unterschied in der Gabeleinbauhöhe ist schon ein Zentimeter, plus der Unterschied im Raddurchmesser! - muss der FlipChip das Tretlager tiefer legen. Oder die Angaben sind nicht richtig auf der Banshee Website. (oder ich hab einen massiven Denkfehler grade...).


Eine Angabe zum niederigeren Rahmengewicht ist z.B. hier zu finden:
http://www.mtb-shropshire.co.uk/2013/08/banshee-rune-2014-650b-26/
Das scheint von Leuten zu sein, die den Rahmen auch schon in der Hand haben...


----------



## trailterror (7. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die ausführung.

D.h auf der unteren seite des unterrohrs befinden sich nun zwei löcher? Gefällt mir persönlich jetzt net so...

Bei 27,5' kommen ca 12,5mm EBL der gabel plus die 12,5mm vom raddurchmesser hinzu; demnach müsstens insgesamt um die 25mm sein...


----------



## rabidi (7. Oktober 2013)

Laut dem französischem Importeur von der Ile de la Réunion (von dem ich auch das Foto des grünen Rune gepostet hatte) liegt das Rahmengewicht des 2014er Rune geradeso unter dem des Yeti SB66 in Alu. Ohne Angabe ob mit oder ohne Ausfallenden.
Das Yeti soll 3400g mit Fox CTD wiegen.
Aber was solls, hauptsache das Teil fühlt sich stabil an und lässt sich gut fahren.


----------



## Stralov (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich find diese Grammfuchserei eh unnötig. Kaum einer von uns fährt professionell Rennen und/oder hat ends-viel kohle. Von daher seid froh das die Rahmen eher stabil als leicht sind, sehr gut funktionieren und euch lange Freude bereiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (7. Oktober 2013)

wegen Gewicht, kann mir nur denken das das Gewicht ohne DÃ¤mpfer gemeint ist, 
mein Rune in XL wiegt mit allem ( DÃ¤mpfer, Ausfallende, Steckachse etc. ) knapp Ã¼ber 4kg, wie wollen die da, selbst auf XL gerechnet, auf einmal um die 3,5 - 3,6kg kommen?
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ... 
Gewicht kennt man vorher, also nicht "meckern" wenns dann bissl schwerer wird. 
Das bissl Gewicht, wiegt aber die Eigenschaften des Frames total auf ... noch nie nen Enduro gefahren das so viel SpaÃ bergab macht! 
Nen Aufbau sub 14kg sollte aber gut mÃ¶glich sein...



â¬:

Servus Leutz,
ne Frage, hÃ¤tte jemand Interesse an einem 2013er Rune v2 XL Frame?
Habe den Frame im MÃ¤rz aufgebaut... bei Interesse PM
Bilder siehe Fotoalbum

und fÃ¼r alle, verkaufe ihn nicht weil er mir nicht passt etc. sondern wÃ¼rde gerne den kleinen Bruder, das Spitfire testen


----------



## NoStyle (7. Oktober 2013)

mantra schrieb:


> Tatsächlich kam dieses 200g Thema erstmalig im MTBR Forum auf. Der, der diese Zahl in den Raum geworfen hat, bezieht sich auf die 3,4kg Angabe auf Deiner Homepage....


Richtig, genau so isses ...
Banshee sprach von leichter Gewichtsreduzierung, irgendwer haut ne Zahl raus - typisch I-Net eben. Tatsächlich ist das bisher ein inoffizielles und nicht bestätigtes Gerücht! Mich wundert nur, das dies auch in der nsmb.com Spitfire-Review mit "_Keith is rumoured to have knocked a few hundred grams or more out of this frame and the V2 Rune_" erwähnt wurde ...



mantra schrieb:


> Ja...der Flaschenhalter soll sich angeblich unterm Unterrohr (wie z.B. beim Yeti SB66) befinden.
> 
> Das was als Änderung bisher bekannt wurde, ist das Entfallen einer Schweißnaht am Hinterbau. Hier wurden aus einem 2teiligen Schmiedeteil ein Einteiliges gemacht. An dieser Stelle alleine, lassen sich aber sicherlich keine 200g sparen!
> 
> Im anghängten Bild ist die Naht markiert welche für 2014 sowohl beim Spitfire als auch beim Rune entfällt.


Auch richtig. Dazu kommen Stealth-Reverb-Loch, überarbeitete Dropouts und andere Farben.



Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> da hab ich schon an meinem 2013 keine Naht mehr.


Sicher?



odysseus schrieb:


> ... als ein auf-ein-Rune-wartender meld ich mich da auch nochmal zu Wort... Bezüglich 650B Kettenstreben - die müssten eigentlich schon das Tretlager im Verhältnis zur Hinterradnabe verändern. Grund: auf der Banshee website sind bei der Geometrie des Rune für die Tretlagerhöhe angegeben: 340/347/353mm für 26", respektive 350/357/363mm für 650B, je nach FlipChip Einstellung.
> Da der Unterschied von 26" zu 650B aber mehr als 1cm beträgt  - allein der Unterschied in der Gabeleinbauhöhe ist schon ein Zentimeter, plus der Unterschied im Raddurchmesser! - muss der FlipChip das Tretlager tiefer legen. Oder die Angaben sind nicht richtig auf der Banshee Website. (oder ich hab einen massiven Denkfehler grade...) ...


Also ich hatte beide 142x12 Dropouts besessen und verglichen - die 650B sind 10 mm länger. Ansonsten gibt es keinen Unterschied.

Ich vermute, die Angaben sind bezüglich Tretlagerhöhe nicht ganz akkurat. Die Einbauhöhe bezieht sich auf einen 545 (?) mm Gabel, dazu gäbe es Unterschiede in der Bereifung, wenn man denn um Millimeter feilschen möchte ...
Tatsächlich ändert sich die Tretlagerhöhe für 650B/27.5 nur um den erhöhten Radius, nicht dem Durchmesser! 
584 - 559 = 25 mm -> /2 = 12,5 mm.
Je nach Gabel und Reifen dann real zwischen 10 und ca. 15 mm plus.
Meine 345 mm sind mehrfach gemessen und stimmen +/- mit den Geo-Charts überein ...



Stralov schrieb:


> Ich find diese Grammfuchserei eh unnötig. Kaum einer von uns fährt professionell Rennen und/oder hat ends-viel kohle. Von daher seit froh das die Rahmen eher stabil als leicht sind, sehr gut funktionieren und euch lange Freude bereiten.


Jawoll. Reality checked! 



JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... Gewicht kennt man vorher, also nicht "meckern" wenns dann bissl schwerer wird.
> Das bissl Gewicht, wiegt aber die Eigenschaften des Frames total auf ... noch nie nen Enduro gefahren das so viel Spaß bergab macht!
> Nen Aufbau sub 14kg sollte aber gut möglich sein...


Jawoll. 
Mal ehrlich, warum dieser ganze Rahmengewichts-Craze? 200/300 Gramm am Laufrad bringen viel mehr. Ein ordentlicher Stuhlgang vorm Ride übrigens auch ...
Wenn ein Aluminium-Rahmen über viele Jahre gefahren wird und alles aushalten soll, auch im Park, kommen einfach mindestens 3 kg und mehr an Gewicht zustande. Gerade z.B. ein Spitfire kann man durch die aussergewöhnliche Geometrie beihnahe so fahren wie ein vollwertiges 160/170 mm AM/Enduro. Wie lang soll das denn bei 2,6 kg Rahmengewicht halten ... ?


----------



## san_andreas (7. Oktober 2013)

Kleiner Exkurs zur Gewichtsdiskussion...

Laut der aktuellen "Cyclist" wird der Vorteil der Einsparung an den Laufrädern völlig überschätzt. Wissenschaftler haben dieses Klischee anscheinend widerlegt bzw. ist der Vorteil der Einsparung am Rad viel, viel kleiner, nämlich höchstens 10% gegenüber einer Einsparung am Rest des Rades, d.h. 1000g am Rahmen entsprechen ca. 1100g am Laufrad.

Btt, please.


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich sag's euch, es ist einfach wurscht, ob man sich im Bereich 14,5kg oder 15,00kg bewegt. *g*Ein leichteres Radl fährt sich einfach immer geiler, wobei ich das Rune ansich überhaupt nicht schwer finde. Ein Liteville 601 ist unwesentlich leichter und zählt bei den Alu Rahmen schon zu den leichten (es sind keine 250g Unterschied).... Ein richtig leichtes Bike fährt sich natürlich deutlich feiner, aber das erkauft man sich eben sehr teuer. FÜr mich ist alles bis rund 15kg absolut in Ordnung. Wenn die Geometrie passt, fahren sich auch 15kg sehr leicht - ein Gewicht, dass man auch mit günstigen Teilen mit einem Rune Rahmen gut schafft.


----------



## NoStyle (7. Oktober 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kleiner Exkurs zur Gewichtsdiskussion...
> 
> Laut der aktuellen "Cyclist" wird der Vorteil der Einsparung an den Laufrädern völlig überschätzt. Wissenschaftler haben dieses Klischee anscheinend widerlegt bzw. ist der Vorteil der Einsparung am Rad viel, viel kleiner, nämlich höchstens 10% gegenüber einer Einsparung am Rest des Rades, d.h. 1000g am Rahmen entsprechen ca. 1100g am Laufrad.
> 
> Btt, please.


Das mag vielleicht sein, aber in diesem obskuren "Real-Life" habe ich da andere Erfahrung. Wenn ich anstatt 1000-Gramm-Pellen nur 800-Gramm-Pellen fahre spüre ich das ziemlich deutlich. Diese 400 Gramm am Rahmengewicht gespart würde ich vermutlich gar nicht wahrnehmen ... 

Das ein insgesamt leichteres Bike von Vorteil ist bezweifelt niemand. Ich bin nur stets verwundert dass Rahmengewicht immer offensichtlicher als Kaufargument hergenommen wird. Wies sich fährt, passende Geometrie, Kinematik - schei$$egal ...


----------



## vitaminc (7. Oktober 2013)

> Das mag vielleicht sein, aber in diesem obskuren "Real-Life" habe ich da andere Erfahrung. Wenn ich anstatt 1000-Gramm-Pellen nur 800-Gramm-Pellen fahre spüre ich das ziemlich deutlich. Diese 400 Gramm am Rahmengewicht gespart würde ich vermutlich gar nicht wahrnehmen ...



Laufräder (Felgen,Speichen,Nippel) und Reifen (Profil, Karkasse, Gewicht) sind zwei paar Schuhe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (7. Oktober 2013)

Ach herrje - ja von mir aus - auch das mag sein ... 
Wenn ich pro Laufrad 200 Gramm an rotierender Masse spare merke ich das, im Vergleich zu 400 Gramm Rahmengewicht. Besser so ... ?


----------



## NoStyle (7. Oktober 2013)

Wer sich für das Thema Radgrößen interessiert, hier ein neuer Blog von Keith Scott diesbezüglich:

*Wheelsize Facts Part 1: Dimensions*


----------



## Stralov (7. Oktober 2013)

Sehr interessant. Danke dafür!


----------



## NoStyle (7. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal ein Side-Shot vom 2014er Rune mit Black-on-Black-Ano. Wegen Nachtaufnahme sieht man´s leider nicht ganz so gut:


----------



## nullstein (7. Oktober 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich sag's euch, es ist einfach wurscht, ob man sich im Bereich 14,5kg oder 15,00kg bewegt.
> ...



Und der Nächste sagt,dass es einfach wurscht ist,ob man sich im Bereich von 14,0kg oder 14,5kg bewegt.Usw usw...




NoStyle schrieb:


> Das mag vielleicht sein, aber in diesem obskuren  "Real-Life" habe ich da andere Erfahrung. Wenn ich anstatt  1000-Gramm-Pellen nur 800-Gramm-Pellen fahre spüre ich das ziemlich  deutlich. Diese 400 Gramm am Rahmengewicht gespart würde ich vermutlich  gar nicht wahrnehmen ...
> ...



Naja bei einem Reifen gibt es ja noch andere (einflussreichere) Parameter wie den Rollwiderstand.Vielleicht spürst du ja eher den geringeren Rollwiderstand als das Gewicht...


----------



## Cam-man (7. Oktober 2013)

rabidi schrieb:


> Laut dem französischem Importeur von der Ile de la Réunion (von dem ich auch das Foto des grünen Rune gepostet hatte) liegt das Rahmengewicht des 2014er Rune geradeso unter dem des Yeti SB66 in Alu. Ohne Angabe ob mit oder ohne Ausfallenden.
> Das Yeti soll 3400g mit Fox CTD wiegen.
> Aber was solls, hauptsache das Teil fühlt sich stabil an und lässt sich gut fahren.



3,5 sogar...
und im vergleich zu anderen alu-enduros in der federwegsklasse ist das banshee jetzt wirklich nicht anders
ein fanes wiegt glaub ich sogar mehr?!



san_andreas schrieb:


> Kleiner Exkurs zur Gewichtsdiskussion...
> 
> Laut der aktuellen "Cyclist" wird der Vorteil der Einsparung an den Laufrädern völlig überschätzt. Wissenschaftler haben dieses Klischee anscheinend widerlegt bzw. ist der Vorteil der Einsparung am Rad viel, viel kleiner, nämlich höchstens 10% gegenüber einer Einsparung am Rest des Rades, d.h. 1000g am Rahmen entsprechen ca. 1100g am Laufrad.
> 
> Btt, please.



kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen... muss man nur mal ein doubletrack laufrad fahren


----------



## NoStyle (7. Oktober 2013)

Leude - bei allem höchst freundlich gemeintem Respekt - das ist doch alles müßig. 
Fahrt die Bikes probe wenn möglich und sammelt Eure eigenen Eindrücke, ob Euch die Geo passt, wie "gut" der KS-Link ist und ob die Rahmen wirklich so schwer sind dass man´s an der Fahrqualität merkt!


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. Oktober 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Und der Nächste sagt,dass es einfach wurscht ist,ob man sich im Bereich von 14,0kg oder 14,5kg bewegt.Usw usw...



haha, genau!  Ich selbst schaue ja auch aufs Gewicht.... *g* Mein Zweitbike hat ja auch unter 12kg - und fährt sich rauf und runter auch so. Wobei man das beim Rauffahren nur merkt, wenn man Gas gibt... beim langen Dahinkurbeln, macht es für mich kaum einen Unterschied.


----------



## Pilatus (8. Oktober 2013)

jetzt muss man, bei der Gewichtsdiskussion noch unterscheiden: fahren mit dem Rennrad auf der Straße oder lustig Trailsurfen und rumspielen mit dem MTB.
beim Rennradfahren wird man schwere LR nur beim Beschleunigen spüren und da greift die Berechnung, da man beim Radfahren mit jeder Kurbelumdrehung eine Beschleunigung erfährt.
Lustig über den Trail springen kann man dann kaum mehr berechnen, aber genau da spürt man leichtere Laufräder. aber eben weniger wegen dem Beschleunigen, sondern bei schnellen Richtungswechsel. Das spürt man.


----------



## JansonJanson (8. Oktober 2013)

*hüstel*hüstel*

Back to topic ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shurikn (8. Oktober 2013)

hat jemand von den "Insidern" Infos ob die Rahmen inzwischen angekommen sind in D? Sitz hier auf heißen Kohlen.


----------



## zangg (8. Oktober 2013)

Mein 2013 Spitfire hat die Schweißnaht auch nicht.
Heute getestet: Silentguide 34-36 passt schonmal nicht. Alles ******** mit den Kefü an den KS Link Rädern! Entweder behinderte Zahnrädchenführungen oder Gartenschlauch...


----------



## NoStyle (8. Oktober 2013)

Wenn diese Naht fehlt habt Ihr dann schon die frühe 2014er Produktion bzw das ist vorher schon geändert worden ... 

Lasst die KeFü doch einfach weg! Ich brauche selbst mit oldskool 2x9 und Non-Clutch-Schaltwerk nicht wirklich eine ... dazu ist Gardena zwar kein Bling-Bling, aber herzerfrischend funktional und günstig.


----------



## JansonJanson (8. Oktober 2013)

zangg schrieb:


> Mein 2013 Spitfire hat die Schweißnaht auch nicht.
> Heute getestet: Silentguide 34-36 passt schonmal nicht. Alles ******** mit den Kefü an den KS Link Rädern! Entweder behinderte Zahnrädchenführungen oder Gartenschlauch...



ist doch nen offenes Geheimnis das Du sicherlich schon vorher wusstest ...
Also ... nicht 

habe selber 3 KeFü´s durch bis ich die, für mich, Ideale Gefunden habe ....


----------



## zangg (8. Oktober 2013)

Ist mir ein Rätsel wie das ohne Führung funktionieren soll.. bei mir schepperts 1x10 mit Zee und verschärft eingestellter Kupplung so abartig, dass an diesem Frästeil, das jetzt keine Schweissnaht mehr hat, 7cm über der Kette im Ruhezustand noch Kratzer sind. Und das obwohl ich ne XCX Führung mit Gartenschlauch kombiniere..von welchem mir ab und zu der Kabelbinder gefetzt ist, wenn ich iwo durch den Federweg gerauscht bin.


----------



## san_andreas (8. Oktober 2013)

Wie scheppert eine Kette bei diesem Schaltwerk ? Viel zu lang ?


----------



## zangg (8. Oktober 2013)

Nope. So kurz, dass ich auf jeden Fall nicht vergessen sollte hochzuschalten wenns über ne Kuppe in den Trail geht. 
Ich hab kA...bin aber schon eher agressiv unterwegs..
Ich werde jetzt mal son XX1 mäßiges Kettenblatt ausprobieren...
Wer stellt sowas nochmal her?


----------



## NoStyle (8. Oktober 2013)

Hmmm ... das Problem mit oben anschlagender Kette habe ich nicht. Fahre mit Umwerfer und neutral Flip-Chips. Unten habe ich den Schlauch länger und mit 2 Kabelbindern befestigt - das hält.
Schau mir gerade mal Deinen Antrieb an ... kannst Du die obere Führung noch tiefer machen?

Schau mal hier rein: *XX1 Alternativen - DIY*
Absolute Black z.B. bieten Narrow/Wide Kettenblätter an. RaceFace auch. Weitere sind dort ebenfalls aufgezählt. Mirfe selbst arbeitet wohl auch schon an 104er Lochkreis-KBs ...


----------



## zangg (8. Oktober 2013)

Tiefer geht nicht, dann kratzt sie am Kurbelspider.. 
Im Moment probiere ich auch die neutralen Chips aus und hab den Kabebinder am Schlauch schon länger durch vieeel dickere ersetzt.
Wenn ich den Schlauch länger mache, zieht es mir beim Rückwärtstreten zB bei Stufen bergauf die Kette vom Ritzel nach innen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (8. Oktober 2013)

Wobei wohl bei manchen diese Fake-XX1-Kettenblätter nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringen. Das XX1 KB ist etwas aufwändiger als nur schmal-breit-schmal.


----------



## JansonJanson (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe die obere Führung meiner e.13 auch angefeilt, das ich weiter runter komme, ohne gleich die Kurbel zu berühren. Desweitern habe ich in die e.13 Lizard Skins Carbon leather geklebt, und Klebefilz, desweitern ist auch dieses CarbonLeahter an besagtem Frästeil - wo du meinst, inkl. einer Schicht Klebefilz drauf. 

Immer nach dem Motto Ursache --> Lösung ... 

Hast du ne ISCG05 oder BB Mount Führung`?
Bei mir ging die ISCG05 auch nicht weit genug zum drehen, deshalb habe ich mir eine mit BB Mount geholt, diese kann man "freier" einstellen.

Wüsste nicht, wo dann noch Fragen bleiben ... 

nicht zu Empfehlen ( meiner Meinung )
- MRP 1x - Plastik oben zu weich, Kette kann sich vorbei drücken
- e.13 Führungen mit ISCG05 Montage ... hatte ne TRS+ 32t speziell, und musste die Führung unten anfeilen, das es passt.

Jetzt habe ich die e.13 Trail Führung, ohne Bash. Hier kann man mit oder ohne unterer Führung fahren. BB Mount! freiere Einstellbarkeit. Aus mit der unteren Führung, könnte man diese in 3 Pos. verstellen ...


----------



## nullstein (8. Oktober 2013)

Fahr zwar kein Banshee,aber erfolgreich 1x10 ohne KeFü.
Daher hier mal mein Setup:
RD-M 985 SS Schaltwerk
Race Face "Fake" KB 
KMC X10-SL Kette

Selbst mit dem HT auf der X-Line kein Abwurf!


----------



## ruckse (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre an meinem Rune 2x10 ohne Umwerfer (ich fahre mit dem kleinen KB die 1000Hm von zu Hause rauf und lege oben händisch aufs große KB), 32er KB von Wolftoothcycling und Shadow Plus Schaltwerk. Noch keinen einzigen Kettenabwurf und es ist dank fehlendem Umwerfer endlich leise. Wenns mal auf und ab geht, komm ich mit 32/36 auch sehr weit.


----------



## Stralov (8. Oktober 2013)

Das is mal... rustikal...


----------



## JansonJanson (8. Oktober 2013)

ruckse schrieb:


> Ich fahre an meinem Rune 2x10 ohne Umwerfer (ich fahre mit dem kleinen KB die 1000Hm von zu Hause rauf und lege oben händisch aufs große KB), 32er KB von Wolftoothcycling und Shadow Plus Schaltwerk. Noch keinen einzigen Kettenabwurf und es ist dank fehlendem Umwerfer endlich leise. Wenns mal auf und ab geht, komm ich mit 32/36 auch sehr weit.



Männlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (8. Oktober 2013)

Geil!!! 
Geht wohl natürlich nur weil es einmalig lange hinauf geht, oder?

Ich hatte auch noch keinen Abwurf - und es ist schwierig Zangg über Ferndiagnose zu helfen. Das die Kette an der vertikalen Strebe oben anschlägt höre ich zum ersten mal ... ?!?


----------



## zangg (8. Oktober 2013)

Jip mir auch in weiser vorraussicht die BB Mount geholt.
Ne Führung mit Rolle unten kommt mir auf jeden Fall nicht mehr ins Haus, das war bei meiner MRP der totale Scheiss, kann auch das mit dem zu weichen Plastik bestätigen. Oft genug iwie doch die Kette vorbeigemogelt und dann nur mit extremer Gewalt oder halb abschrauben wieder aufs Blatt gebracht..
Wenn die XCX nur mit nem Bash kombinierbar wäre...dann könnte ich mit dem Gartenschlauch leben.
Abwürfe hatte ich auch nicht direkt. Aber ohne den Schlauch knallt mir die Kette gegen den !Knöchel!
So rasselts nur noch gegen das vertikale Teil und erzeugt ein schönes metallisches Scheppern...
Achja und bei meinem Hardtail das ich vorher gefahren, auch nicht zwingend netter als das Spitfire, hat das Shadow+ 100% funktioniert! Ich denke es ist die Längung der Kettenstreben die bei ausreichender Frequenz den Reibungsdämpfer einfach "ausschaltet"


----------



## NoStyle (8. Oktober 2013)

Wobei die Längung nur bis zum halben Federweg geht, danach ändert sich die Raderhebungkurve ...
Mir stellt sich die Frage, ob Du dieses Problem mit einem mittellangen Shadow+ Schaltwerk auch hättest ...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. Oktober 2013)

shurikn schrieb:


> hat jemand von den "Insidern" Infos ob die Rahmen inzwischen angekommen sind in D? Sitz hier auf heißen Kohlen.



In D sind sie schon soweit ich weisß, aber der Zoll  aber ich gehe davon aus, dass es diese Woche noch weitere Infos gibt!


----------



## JansonJanson (8. Oktober 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Geil!!!
> Geht wohl natürlich nur weil es einmalig lange hinauf geht, oder?
> 
> Ich hatte auch noch keinen Abwurf - und es ist schwierig Zangg über Ferndiagnose zu helfen. Das die Kette an der vertikalen Strebe oben anschlägt höre ich zum ersten mal ... ?!?



Das Vertikal Anschlagen habe ich auch gehabt, habe es dann einfach lokalisiert nachdem dort paar "Einschläge" zu fühlen waren. 
Mit Entsprechender "Beklebung" dort, kein Problem. 
Habe übrigens auch das Zee SW ... short cage.


----------



## zangg (8. Oktober 2013)

Mein Zee sieht schon n bisschen übel aus und das Parallelogramm wurde auch schonmal mit roher Gewalt "gerichtet", damit's wieder schaltet. 
Zum Frühjahr gönn ich mir mal ein GS Shadow + Deore für die neue Saison. Werde berichten.


----------



## martinfueloep (9. Oktober 2013)

2 Banshees in Bewegung, und zwar auf einer durchaus interessanten Strecke im Südosten Österreichs:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/335217/


----------



## schaeufele (9. Oktober 2013)

Das Paradox , mein erster und sicher nicht letzter Aufbau 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Brainspiller (9. Oktober 2013)

Sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## slidedown (9. Oktober 2013)

@martinfueloep

Der track ist ja wohl der Hammer!
So was sollt's bei uns hier auch geben. Neid pur.
Sorry für die off topic Frage, aber wo würdet Ihr
hin ziehen (Europa), um die besten trails am besten
das ganze Jahr über zu haben?
Finale? Vinschgau? What else?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralov (9. Oktober 2013)

Südfrankreich, da wo Barel und Co herkommen? Finale is sicher auch gut.


----------



## Cam-man (9. Oktober 2013)

Korsika.


----------



## martinfueloep (9. Oktober 2013)

slidedown schrieb:


> @martinfueloep
> 
> Der track ist ja wohl der Hammer!
> So was sollt's bei uns hier auch geben. Neid pur.
> ...



Der Track ist in der Tat der Hammer, war 2003 in ein wenig abgewandelter Form der Austragungsort der DH-EM und hat noch immer einen sehr eigenwilligen, aber interessanten Charakter.

Zum Thema Wohnort: Finale klingt gut, Korsika stelle ich mir im Sommer ein bisschen sehr heiß vor...


----------



## Cam-man (9. Oktober 2013)

muss man halt in die höhe. geht ja bis 2700m.
oder man geht baden, tauchen, canyoning...


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Oktober 2013)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> 2 Banshees in Bewegung, und zwar auf einer durchaus interessanten Strecke im Südosten Österreichs:
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/335217/



Ha! Fein!  Ich bin sie heuer ja noch gar nicht gefahren *g* Die Streckenführung hat sich stellenweise ja recht geändert, was man so sieht! 

Cooles Video! Man sieht die Strecke kaum in guter Qualität komplett, auf den anderen Videos. Gemein ist halt wieder einmal, dass die Permanente, wie bei Helmkamera Videos üblich, auch bei den steilen Stückln recht flowig wirkt.


----------



## martinfueloep (10. Oktober 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ha! Fein!  Ich bin sie heuer ja noch gar nicht gefahren *g* Die Streckenführung hat sich stellenweise ja recht geändert, was man so sieht!
> 
> .



Ja, sie haben einiges umgebaut und sie lässt sich, bzw ließ sich am Freitag, sehr gut fahren.
Dass man in dieser Kameraposition weder die Steilheit noch die Höhe der Stufen erkennt, ist zwar schade für die Betrachter, aber unserer Mischung aus Spaß und Respekt hat das keinen Abbruch getan


----------



## stefanjansch (10. Oktober 2013)

Allerdings, war durchaus witzig, teilweise beängstigend, aber witzig 

Nur meine Laufräder wollen nachzentriert werden


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Oktober 2013)

Du warst mit dem Enduro auch recht flott - wie man sieht!


----------



## stefanjansch (10. Oktober 2013)

Bei dem Rahmen ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (10. Oktober 2013)

Geiles vid!!

Auf den kanarischen inseln ist das wetter geil


----------



## slidedown (10. Oktober 2013)

Super. Danke für eure Tips. Werde mich mal informieren.


----------



## NoStyle (14. Oktober 2013)

Wer sich für das Thema Radgrößen interessiert, der Blog von Keith Scott mit dem nächsten Teil:

*Wheelsize Facts Part 2: Rollover-Factors*


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Oktober 2013)

Danke!  So hab ich's heute schon gelesen! 

Hehe, ich mach mir da mein eigenes (pro 26") Fazit draus


----------



## BobTheBuilder (18. Oktober 2013)

Moin,
hat schon wer etwas von den 2014er Rahmen gehört? Hatte ein Prime bestellt und warte sehnsüchtigst.

VG


----------



## NoStyle (19. Oktober 2013)

Laut Everyday26 Facebook-Page sind die Rahmen Montags rausgegangen. Dauert also nicht mehr lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (19. Oktober 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Laut Everyday26 Facebook-Page sind die Rahmen Montags rausgegangen. Dauert also nicht mehr lange.



Soweit ich das verstanden habe sind bei diesem Liefertermin nicht alle Modelle mitgekommen.
Beim Spitfire hat es z.B. glaub irgendwas von November geheisen?!


----------



## NoStyle (20. Oktober 2013)

Oh, das weiss ich nicht. Abgebildet waren eine große Menge Kartons mit Rahmen. Dazu ein Hinweiss auf eine weitere Lieferung in 2(?) Wochen ...


----------



## slidedown (20. Oktober 2013)

Oh mann, lernen die eigentlich gar nix dazu? Mittlerweile sollten sie's eigentlich
wissen. Bin mal gespannt, wann es Banshee in die Dirt 100 schafft. Meiner Meinung
nach längst überfällig.


----------



## rabidi (20. Oktober 2013)

Naja, 2014er Modelle im Oktober-November ist doch ganz in Ordnung... Ich hab meins im Juni bestellt und wusste dass es bis Oktober dauern würde, zudem wurde mir im Juli noch ein 2013er Raw angeboten das ich sofort haben könnte, besser gehts eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Cirest (21. Oktober 2013)

...von der wohl letzten hochtour - da ich den hobel verkaufen werde.










http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/255281-banshee-spitfire-v2-m-xx1-perfekter-aufbau-wie-neu


----------



## san_andreas (21. Oktober 2013)

Super Rad ! Behalten !


----------



## NoStyle (21. Oktober 2013)

Cirest schrieb:


> ...von der wohl letzten hochtour - da ich den hobel verkaufen werde ...


Jammerschade!!! Ein Wahnsinns-Rad ...


----------



## trailterror (21. Oktober 2013)

Aber echt. Verkaufst du wegen nem alternativrad? Oder wegen persönlichen gründen (welche uns nichts angehn)


----------



## NoStyle (21. Oktober 2013)

Steht in seiner Bikemarkt-Anzeige ...    aber trotzdem schade.


----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2013)

Wenn jemand ein Wildcard RAW in L sucht:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=8127

999,50 


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cirest (21. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Aber echt. Verkaufst du wegen nem alternativrad? Oder wegen persönlichen gründen (welche uns nichts angehn)



persönliche Gründe die mitunter zeitlich, finanziell und religiös motiviert sind  
wüsste kein rad, das mir lieber wär!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (23. Oktober 2013)

wollte gestern noch das Tageslicht nutzen, daher nicht ganz fertig...
pedale waren nur übergangsweise dran ;-)
werde aber demnächst noch gemirftes 1x10 testen - des umwerferkefügraffl is mir too much! Achtung mit den Durchführungen der sattelstützen, die sind inne so scharf, da scheidet ihr euch beim durchziehen die hüllen auf....

farbkonzept kam von den LRS weil er einfach sooooo günstig war.... (hoffe es schaut nicht zu sehr nach LV aus ;-))


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Oktober 2013)

Meines, wieder einmal.


----------



## nsc (23. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Banshees


----------



## vitaminc (23. Oktober 2013)

@GrazerTourer
Bis auf Fox isses absolute Sahne 
Bild von der Antriebsseite wäre natürlich zu bevorzugen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Oktober 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @GrazerTourer
> Bis auf Fox isses absolute Sahne
> Bild von der Antriebsseite wäre natürlich zu bevorzugen.



Die Van ist schon okay, wobei ich sie im Frühling durch eine LYrik ersetzen werde. Die Frage ist: Schwarz oder Weiß? 

Antriebsseite: Stimmt! Ich hab's halt einfach abgestellt und dann is es so fotogen dort gestanden. Mehr Aufwand wollte ich dann auch nicht betreiben *g*

Hier noch das vom Horst (Third Eye) und meines gemeinsam am Berg:


----------



## vitaminc (23. Oktober 2013)

@GrazerTourer


> Die Van ist schon okay, wobei ich sie im Frühling durch eine LYrik ersetzen werde. Die Frage ist: Schwarz oder Weiß?


Black würde mir persönlich besser an dem Bike gefallen.
Wenn es aber Weiß werden darf, ne Zocchi käme nicht in Frage?


----------



## zangg (23. Oktober 2013)

Ne Lyrik stinkt gegen ne 36 Float mit FIT Kartusche doch schon ab.. + das Chassis mit der einzigen ordentlich geklemmten QR 20mm.
Seit meine nicht mehr knarzt, es war nur Dreck unten zwischen Krone und Steuerrohr Bremsreiniger->Druckluft->Super und weg wars, bin ich wieder 100% überzeugt. Dies soooo konstant und spricht unfassbar gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Oktober 2013)

@vitaminc
Marzocchi...schließe ich prinzipiell nicht aus, aber ich habe keine Möglichkeit eine vernünftig zu testen. Außerdem will ich bei Stahlfeder bleiben.
 @zangg
Wenn, dann Van, aber die gibt's in 160mm nicht mehr. Also Lyrik.


----------



## zangg (23. Oktober 2013)

Schonmal ne richtig eingefahrene Float 36 gefahren? Steht ner Stahlfeder in Sachen Sensibilität nichts nach. Hat anders als andere Luftgabeln nur eine einzige bewegte Luftdichtung auf der immer Flüssigkeit steht, die also nichtmal so spack sitzt.


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Oktober 2013)

zangg schrieb:


> Schonmal ne richtig eingefahrene Float 36 gefahren? Steht ner Stahlfeder in Sachen Sensibilität nichts nach. Hat anders als andere Luftgabeln nur eine einzige bewegte Luftdichtung auf der immer Flüssigkeit steht, die also nichtmal so spack sitzt.



Klar gehen die super!  Ich will halt einfach keine Risiken bzgl. der Kennlinie eingehen. Ich mag keine Gabeln, die den Federweg verschwenden. Da habe ich bei Luft halt einfach meine Bedenken.


----------



## zangg (23. Oktober 2013)

Dann nimmste ne RC2.
Ich fahr meine sehr weich (43psi) ungefähr 25% Sag, dafür mit 5 Klicks Lowspeed und 10 Klicks Highspeed Compression. Die gibt so kontrolliert den Federweg her, das ist schon echt n Maßstab.


----------



## trailterror (23. Oktober 2013)

Alle 3 Runes sind klasse!
Ist das schwarze ein 14 er modell? Grösse L?

Wobei mit das silberne am allerbesten gefällt


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Oktober 2013)

@keinNAMEfrei
Ah, jetzt sind ja die Fotos sichtbar!  Sehr sehr schön! Hast du den Rahmen abgewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (23. Oktober 2013)

@GrazerTourer


> Klar gehen die super!  Ich will halt einfach keine Risiken bzgl. der Kennlinie eingehen. Ich mag keine Gabeln, die den Federweg verschwenden. Da habe ich bei Luft halt einfach meine Bedenken.


Da solltest du unbedingt mal ne Marzocchi probieren. Fluffig und trotzdem rauscht da nix durch und verschwendet auch keinen Federweg, im Gegenteil, fühlt sich das nach mehr an als eigentlich da ist. Die 55er gibt es auch mit Coil (55 R) oder Titanium (55 RC3 EVO). Sind sicher nicht die leichtesten Gabeln, aber dafür auch leicht und günstig in der Wartung, im Gegensatz zu Fox


----------



## NoStyle (23. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Runes! 
Das schwarze sollte ein 2014er sein, in large.


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Oktober 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @GrazerTourer
> 
> Da solltest du unbedingt mal ne Marzocchi probieren. Fluffig und trotzdem rauscht da nix durch und verschwendet auch keinen Federweg, im Gegenteil, fühlt sich das nach mehr an als eigentlich da ist. Die 55er gibt es auch mit Coil (55 R) oder Titanium (55 RC3 EVO). Sind sicher nicht die leichtesten Gabeln, aber dafür auch leicht und günstig in der Wartung, im Gegensatz zu Fox



Ja, die würde mich sehr reizen! Der Preis ist halt leider sehr heftig. über 200 Eur mehr als eine Lyrik....pfuh! 
Die Van ist eigtl. echt unproblematisch und das Fox Service ist keine 10km von meiner Wohnung weg. Insofern ist das alles fürmich kein Thema. Staubdichtungen und Ölwechsel mache ich aber sowieso selbst.  
Ich habe ja noch den ganzen Winter Zeit zu überlegen...


----------



## vitaminc (23. Oktober 2013)

Ja, die Zocchi sind leider ziemlich teuer, aber es muss ja auch nicht unbedingt das aktuelle Modell sein, jetzt ist die Zeit in der man durchaus Schnäppchen mit Vorgängermodellen machen kann.

Wenn man aber mit etwas zufrieden ist, wozu dann wechseln?
Ich finde ne RockShox ist einer Fox weitaus ähnlicher als eine Marzocchi. Eine Marzocchi ist in vielen Belangen etwas exotischer als Fox und Rock Shox, muss nicht besser sein, aber anders, und das macht manchmal den Reiz aus


----------



## derAndre (23. Oktober 2013)

@GrazerTourer: Also bei der Lyrik machste überhaupt nix falsch. Ich liebe meine und meine 2 Cent: Weiß. Das Bike ist großartig so wie es da steht. Sogar mit der Fox. Wenn's ne Van ist, seh ich nicht warum das nicht sehr gut sein soll.

Ich werde jetzt mal ne Durolux ausgiebig testen. Habe sie im ICB in Willingen getestet und bin absolut begeistert gewesen. Allerdings nur schnell, ruppig und oder flowig (Willingen halt). Bin gespannt wie sie sich schlägt in steilem, technischen Gelände. Mir wurde zugesagt das sie nicht durchsackt ohne das man die Lowspeeddruckstufe komplett zudreht. Ich werde sehen.

Btt: Dein Rune ist im Moment das Bike mit dem - mit Abstand - größten "Ausgiebigprobefahrenwill-Faktor"!


----------



## trailterror (23. Oktober 2013)

Bräucht ich ein neues, so hätte das rune auch allerbeste karten. Ich lehn mich mal aus dem fenster und behaupte, dass es kein vergleichbares enduro mit der variabilität aufm markt gibt


----------



## NoStyle (23. Oktober 2013)

Bei Banshee gab es eigentlich immer schon Federwegs/Geometrie-Verstellbarkeit. Ist prinzipiell auch ne prima Sache, aber nicht jeder braucht das. Allerdings ist das Dropout/Flip-Chip-System ziemlich klasse und einzigartig, gerade mit Blick auf Laufradgrößen und Achs-Standards, auch wenn es Mehrgewicht bedeutet.
Allerdings gibt es das bei Propain, Carver und Intense auch, zumindest bezüglich 26/650B.


----------



## NoStyle (23. Oktober 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Klar gehen die super!  Ich will halt einfach keine Risiken bzgl. der Kennlinie eingehen. Ich mag keine Gabeln, die den Federweg verschwenden. Da habe ich bei Luft halt einfach meine Bedenken.


Kann ich als alter Stahlfederfreund zwar nachvollziehen, habe mich aber eines Besseren belehren lassen! Eine gut getunte Fox Float, Luft-Lyrik oder Deville sind sogut wie früher Stahlfeder. Von der neuen Pike liest man bislang auch nur Gutes ...
Stahl hat natürlich bei Deinen Winterwetter-Bedingungen eventuell die Nase vorn.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (23. Oktober 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @keinNAMEfrei
> Ah, jetzt sind ja die Fotos sichtbar!  Sehr sehr schön! Hast du den Rahmen abgewogen?



zu schwer.... 

ca. 3,84 mit dämpfer, 12x142, schaltauge, achse


----------



## nsc (23. Oktober 2013)

Die Pike im Zusammenhang mit 650b würde mich auch interessieren, mal schauen ob ich nicht nächstes Jahr wechsle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (23. Oktober 2013)

@NoStyle

Klar braucht das nicht jeder; das schöne ist aber, dass fast jeder nach seinen vorlieben variieren kann.
Man kanns in 2 laufradgrössen fahrn und die geo vom mini DH bis zum touren enduro konfigurieren. Und ne ordentliche gabelfreigabe hats auch....das ist schon ein super paket


----------



## NoStyle (24. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Klar braucht das nicht jeder; das schöne ist aber, dass fast jeder nach seinen vorlieben variieren kann.
> Man kanns in 2 laufradgrössen fahrn und die geo vom mini DH bis zum touren enduro konfigurieren. Und ne ordentliche gabelfreigabe hats auch....das ist schon ein super paket


Volle Zustimmung - und möchte das auch nicht kleinreden. Im Gegenteil, ich finde das gesamte V2/KS-Link/Dropout-Konzept extrem gelungen! 
Ich würde nur jedem interessierten eine Probefahrt empfehlen. Das Rune ist schon "ne Menge Bike" und muss einem bezüglich Einsatz und Geometrie einfach passen.


----------



## trailterror (24. Oktober 2013)

Das einzige was mich stört ist der relativ geringe stack wert (geschmackssache)..sonst wärs in high mit ner gabel von 555 EBL für mich aufm papier sehr sehr schmackhaft 

Ich brauch ja egtl. kein neues...bin ja super zufrieden mit meinem aktuellen..dennoch probefahrt wär mal geil....wo gibts solche testläden egtl...? Gibts dan nen link mit übersicht dazu?


----------



## zangg (24. Oktober 2013)

Man muss bedenken, dass mit den sehr flachen Lenkwinkeln das Vorderrad gehörig nach vorn wandert und auch wenn man Kurven am Griplimit beider Reifen fahren will, ein aktiven Motostyle Fahrstil verlangt wird. Das tiefe Cockpit unterstützt deinen Druck aufs Vorderrad und Motostyle.
Ich finde die Winkelverstellung wichtiger als 650b oder nicht. 
Ich zB fahre technische enge Kurven mit viel Kraft auf dem Vorderrad und "peitsche" das Heck quasi nur locker hinterher (Radstand ist schon sehr lang) und hab jetzt im Medium Setting mit mehr Luft in der Gabel und weniger im Dämpfer als vorher, die gleiche Geometrie im Sag wie zuvor im flachsten Setting, nutze aber den Federweg hinten besser und hab mehr Support vorn wenns eben wieder eng wird. Ich krieg so deutlich mehr Speed aus jeder Kurve raus und das Rad fährt sich trotzdem so slack wie zuvor. So eine Anpassung ist mit einem Rad mit fixer Geometrie nie möglich und hat mir jetzt schon geholfen zu verstehen wie ich eigentlich fahre und kann das unterstützen.


----------



## NoStyle (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich persönlich finde die niedrige Front inzwischen richtig gut, hätte ich selbst nicht gedacht und muss man im gesamten Geometrie-Konzept verstehen. Der Effekt ist schon so wie von zangg beschrieben - man hat vorne deutlich mehr Druck und das Hinterrad folgt mehr oder weniger einfach hinterher. Dazu braucht man nichtmal extreme Gewichtsverlagerungen, sondern ergibt sich fast automatisch.

Ausserdem berücksichtigt Banshee damit auch die maximalen Einbauhöhen der 26/650B Gabeln. Selbiges findest Du z.B. auch bei den neuen Konas, Giants oder Knollys. Cockpit erhöhen kann man schnell, mit Spacern oder mehr Lenker-Rise. Wegnehmen wird schwierig.

Rein optisch gefallen mir solch kompakte Fronten mit ZS-Steuersätzen auch viel besser ...

Für Probefahrten mal die Rune-Fahrer im näheren Umkreis anfragen. Wurde schon mehrmals für´s Spitfire angefragt und habe dabei nette neue Leute und Trails kennengelernt. Bis Banshee bundesweit Testräder in den Läden hat dauert´s noch ...


----------



## trailterror (24. Oktober 2013)

Für bergauf und bergab komm ich ja noch drauf klar...wenn man aber auch mal paar meter gerade ausfährt kann ich vorn zu tief net ab....auch nicht in punkto vorderrad lupfen etc....da störts mich einfach zu sehr...

Klar kann man aufspacern, sieht aber auch irgendwann bescheiden aus....

Ich bräucht z.b. nen reset a8 (23mm insgesamte aufbauhöhe, 15mm spacer und nen 35mm lenker.... Ne rahmengrösse drüber bringt ja auch nix, da der stack gleich bleibt....


----------



## NoStyle (24. Oktober 2013)

Wie gesagt: Probefahren bei Gelegenheit. Dann wird sich zeigen ob man solche "Aufbauten" bei Steuersatz und Spacer überhaupt noch braucht ...


----------



## trailterror (24. Oktober 2013)

Mit ner probefahrt haste eh recht, ganz klar.
Aber kann man so ne fronthöhe nicht doch irgendwo 1zu1 übernehmen...?


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Oktober 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Die Pike im Zusammenhang mit 650b würde mich auch interessieren, mal schauen ob ich nicht nächstes Jahr wechsle...



2-3 Wochen dann kann ich mehr erzählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (24. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Für bergauf und bergab komm ich ja noch drauf klar...wenn man aber auch mal paar meter gerade ausfährt kann ich vorn zu tief net ab....auch nicht in punkto vorderrad lupfen etc....da störts mich einfach zu sehr...
> 
> Klar kann man aufspacern, sieht aber auch irgendwann bescheiden aus....
> 
> Ich bräucht z.b. nen reset a8 (23mm insgesamte aufbauhöhe, 15mm spacer und nen 35mm lenker.... Ne rahmengrösse drüber bringt ja auch nix, da der stack gleich bleibt....



ich überlege gerade auf nen Reset Racing Konan D / Flatsack 8 zu wechseln, da die Front dann bissl höher kommt.
Habe auch schon Works Components angeschrieben ob die nicht nen ec44/ec56 Steuersatz machen wollen ... 

Ich brauchs vorne höher, aktuell wenn ich meine KS 150mm, ganz unten haben, ist der Sattel noch auf Vorbauhöhe!  - und btw. habe schon 180mm Kurbeln ....


----------



## nsc (24. Oktober 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> 2-3 Wochen dann kann ich mehr erzählen



Sehr gut, ich werde darauf zurückkommen


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Oktober 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Sehr gut, ich werde darauf zurückkommen



Gerne, da ist schon alles - nur die Pike lässt auf sich warten, warum muss die auch überall ausverkauft sein in 27.5Zoll


----------



## nsc (24. Oktober 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Gerne, da ist schon alles - nur die Pike lässt auf sich warten, warum muss die auch überall ausverkauft sein in 27.5Zoll



Das Problem hatte ich letztes Jahr mit der Lyrik auch, war gar nicht so einfach einen Shop zu finden der die lagernd hatte. Das Warten ist immer am schlimmsten, aber irgendwie geht die Zeit auch rum...


----------



## shurikn (24. Oktober 2013)

hab eine 650b Pike, aber der Rahmen ist noch in der Post... auch nicht besser.


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Oktober 2013)

shurikn schrieb:


> hab eine 650b Pike, aber der Rahmen ist noch in der Post... auch nicht besser.





los - verkauf Sie mir ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (24. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mit ner probefahrt haste eh recht, ganz klar.
> Aber kann man so ne fronthöhe nicht doch irgendwo 1zu1 übernehmen...?


Schwer zu sagen, da ich schon länger niedrigere Cockpits fahre. Aber ich glaube, wenn man kein Rückenleiden hat muss man nicht mehr solche Höhen aufstocken. Zudem nimmt man sich damit eventuell den Vorteil des Handlings (mehr Druck auf dem VR). Der Reach ist länger, im Zweifel auch das effektive Oberrohr, steileres Sitzrohr - man sitzt und steht schon signifikant anders auf dem Bike. Das muss man ausprobieren und ist individuell, aber man sollte offen für neue "Positionen" sein ... 



JansonJanson schrieb:


> 2-3 Wochen dann kann ich mehr erzählen


Fetteste Schaizze ... Black-on-Black 650B-Spitfire mit Pike ?!?!


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Oktober 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Fetteste Schaizze ... Black-on-Black 650B-Spitfire mit Pike ?!?!



  und bleibt aber vorerst Rune 

läuft ... aber jetzt wo ich schon paar Bikes mit Black auf Black Decals gesehen habe, bin ich doch froh es nicht so gemacht zu haben ... wäre zu viel Black ... 

mal sehen, wenns klappt, kommt das rot - orange weg, und evtl wat neues ... ^^ je nachdem ...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (24. Oktober 2013)

ich finds schade dass dass finish wie der Name sagt black on black ist - und nicht die decals einfach nur poliert...  da is des carver schon sehr geil z.b. aber das finish is nur die ersten Wochen/Monate wichtig dann muss das ding laufen und ist eh immer eingesaut... ;-)


----------



## trailterror (24. Oktober 2013)

@JansonJanson

Gibts sonst noch ein unterschied zwischen dem Flatstack K und dem Konan D ausser dem 1mm und den paar gramm.

Mit dem Konan D und flatstack 8 käme man dann auf 24mm. Schonmal ein anfang...reicht aber immer noch nicht 

Hatte auch mal bei reset angeklopft wegen ec44/ec56-> nix in planung...wobei beim unten aufbauenden steuersatz die winkel ja auch flacher werden. Muss man berücksichtigen und mögen....

@
No style

Hatte mal ernste rückenprobleme...sind aber grösstenteils überwunden...
Hab solche tiefen sachen schon probiert....ich benötige halt einen ordentlichen sattelauszug, wenn das ding vorn so tief ist sitzt ich wie ein affe aufm.... und fürs spielen mitm bike find ichs auch hindernd. Hat (halt wie das meiste) vor und nachteile. Manche mögens andere nicht...


----------



## NoStyle (24. Oktober 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> und bleibt aber vorerst Rune
> 
> läuft ... aber jetzt wo ich schon paar Bikes mit Black auf Black Decals gesehen habe, bin ich doch froh es nicht so gemacht zu haben ... wäre zu viel Black ...
> 
> mal sehen, wenns klappt, kommt das rot - orange weg, und evtl wat neues ... ^^ je nachdem ...


Ahh ok, also Rune mit Pike auf 650B umbauen? Auch sehr fein! 
BTW: Konnte Dir mein LRS-Tipp weiter helfen?

Bin bei Black-on-Black auch echt hin und hergerissen. Ich hatte mal kurzzeitig mit dem Gedanken eines neuen Spitty-Rahmens gespielt, erschien mir dann als zu unvernünftig. Diese Optik bekommt man mit schwarz glänzenden Decals mindestens genauso hin und die Gewichtsersparnis hält sich ja in Grenzen ...



keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> ich finds schade dass dass finish wie der Name sagt black on black ist - und nicht die decals einfach nur poliert...  da is des carver schon sehr geil z.b. aber das finish is nur die ersten Wochen/Monate wichtig dann muss das ding laufen und ist eh immer eingesaut... ;-)


Richtig. Meine weissen Decals bekomme ich am Unterrohr und Kettenstreben nicht mehr ganz ohne Matschbraun-Schimmer. Was soll´s ...



trailterror schrieb:


> ... Hatte mal ernste rückenprobleme...sind aber grösstenteils überwunden...
> Hab solche tiefen sachen schon probiert....ich benötige halt einen ordentlichen sattelauszug, wenn das ding vorn so tief ist sitzt ich wie ein affe aufm.... und fürs spielen mitm bike find ichs auch hindernd. Hat (halt wie das meiste) vor und nachteile. Manche mögens andere nicht...


Wie gesagt, das muss man probefahren. So eine Geometrie funktioniert immer als Ganzes!


----------



## Cam-man (24. Oktober 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Richtig. Meine weissen Decals bekomme ich am Unterrohr und Kettenstreben nicht mehr ganz ohne Matschbraun-Schimmer. Was soll´s ...



auf die gefahr hin nach teleshoppingmoderator zu klingen, probier mal muc-off.
das zeug ist wirklich der shit. wenn ich dran denk wie viel zeit ich früher mit schrubben verschwendet hab... das macht sauberer (besonders bei rau anodisierten rahmen, das wildcard hab ich nie wirklich sauber gekriegt) und das bei nem zehntel der zeit...


----------



## shurikn (24. Oktober 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> los - verkauf Sie mir ...



Oder du kaufst eine eigene, bei mountainbikes.net ist sie gerade wieder lieferbar


----------



## NoStyle (24. Oktober 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> auf die gefahr hin nach teleshoppingmoderator zu klingen, probier mal muc-off.
> das zeug ist wirklich der shit. wenn ich dran denk wie viel zeit ich früher mit schrubben verschwendet hab... das macht sauberer (besonders bei rau anodisierten rahmen, das wildcard hab ich nie wirklich sauber gekriegt) und das bei nem zehntel der zeit...


Danke für den Tip! 
Wobei ich da überhaupt nicht pingelig bin und nur bewegliche Teile wie z.B. Lager, Bremsen, Antrieb oder Federung ordentlich reinige und pflege. An den Rohren kann der Mock bleiben den der Gartenschlauch nicht runterholt. Wird doch eh bei der nächsten Ausfahrt wieder dreckig ...


----------



## slidedown (24. Oktober 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip!
> Wobei ich da überhaupt nicht pingelig bin und nur bewegliche Teile wie z.B. Lager, Bremsen, Antrieb oder Federung ordentlich reinige und pflege. An den Rohren kann der Mock bleiben den der Gartenschlauch nicht runterholt. Wird doch eh bei der nächsten Ausfahrt wieder dreckig ...



Haha, so mach ich das auch. Naja, hin und wieder sieht's schon mal ne Bürste und
Reinigungsmittel, aber im Großen und Ganzen ist's eigentlich immer Gartenschlauch dreckig. 
Weniger ist manchmal mehr.


----------



## trailterror (25. Oktober 2013)

@NoStyle

+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## z1freerider666 (26. Oktober 2013)

Bild schlecht, Rad fährt sich aber Mega! 







Ist nen XL Rahmen und so wie es auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, wiegt es 14,4kg
Im winter wird aber noch nen bisschen was geändert


----------



## NoStyle (26. Oktober 2013)

Puh - grün wie Hulk und Dank unsäglich sackschwerem Rahmen bei geradenoch fahrbaren 14,4 Kilos. Naja, watt solls ... trotzdem so halbwegs viel Spaß damit ...


----------



## Bierliebhaber (26. Oktober 2013)

weil nur noch runes kommen  mein legend nun endlich mit angry bees


----------



## embee (26. Oktober 2013)

z1freerider666 schrieb:


> Bild schlecht, Rad fährt sich aber Mega!
> 
> Ist nen XL Rahmen und so wie es auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, wiegt es 14,4kg
> Im winter wird aber noch nen bisschen was geändert


Nen Rune in Xl mit Pike  So wird meins auch bald


----------



## culoduro (27. Oktober 2013)

mein Rune ist quasi auch schon im Zulauf...  bin aber noch am hin und her überlegen bezüglich Dämpfer : kann eine von euch den Float X mit dem CCDB aus eigener Erfahrung vergleichen? Für den Cane Creek spricht die genaue Einstellbarkeit,  die ich wahrscheinlich auch ausnutzen werde,  für den Float X das Gewicht,  da das Radl auch viel getragen werden wird.  ist der Cane Creek das Mehgewicht wert,  eurer Erfahrung nach? danke schonmal vorab!


----------



## Brainspiller (27. Oktober 2013)

z1freerider666 schrieb:


> Bild schlecht, Rad fährt sich aber Mega!
> 
> Ist nen XL Rahmen und so wie es auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, wiegt es 14,4kg



Hast du den Rahmen mal gewogen vor dem Aufbau?


----------



## z1freerider666 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ne, hab ich nicht gemacht, wollte einfach nur das das ding endlich aufgebaut ist  finde aber das man es 0 merkt das der Rahmen so "sackschwer" ist!  bergauf sehr antriebsneutral und bergab einfach nur göttlich! 

wenn man nicht unbedingt ein 13kg rune aufbauen will, würde ich jedenfalls zum ccdb air greifen! die paar Gramm sind es echt wert!


----------



## embee (27. Oktober 2013)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Hast du den Rahmen mal gewogen vor dem Aufbau?


bei meinem XL in Raw liegt das Gewicht irgendwo bei ca 3,15 kg ohne Dämpfer mit 650B Dropouts... wenn ich richtig gewogen habe


----------



## embee (27. Oktober 2013)

z1freerider666 schrieb:


> Bild schlecht, Rad fährt sich aber Mega!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sag mal kurz was zu Kefü und Umwerfer bitte... bin gerade noch auf der Suche nach ner Führung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (27. Oktober 2013)

embee schrieb:


> bei meinem XL in Raw liegt das Gewicht irgendwo bei ca 3,15 kg ohne Dämpfer mit 650B Dropouts... wenn ich richtig gewogen habe



Das ist krass.
Ich meine der JansonJanson hat sein XL in eloxiert mit dem gleichen Gewicht ohne Ausfallenden gewogen.
Dann hätten die ja wirklich ~250g abgespeckt im neuen Modelljahr

Noch was zum ewigen Thema Kettenführungskompatibilität:
Die LG1 trail von e13 passt hin ist kanpp, aber geht.


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Oktober 2013)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Das ist krass.
> Ich meine der JansonJanson hat sein XL in eloxiert mit dem gleichen Gewicht ohne Ausfallenden gewogen.
> Dann hätten die ja wirklich ~250g abgespeckt im neuen Modelljahr
> 
> ...



richtig ... meins gewogen 3153.4g 
12x142mm Dropouts mit allen Schrauben, inkl. Schaltauge wiegt 249.8g

dann wären es ja fast 300g...

naja solange keiner seinen XL Frame auf ne Analysenwaage stellt, hast nur grobe Werte. Selbst ne gute Feedback Hängewaage hat schon bei ~2kg 80g Differenz ...


----------



## Mr.A (28. Oktober 2013)

ja, aber elox zu gepulvert macht laut Keith auch ca 200gr. 
also wärens nur 100Gr.


----------



## JansonJanson (28. Oktober 2013)

Mr.A schrieb:


> ja, aber elox zu gepulvert macht laut Keith auch ca 200gr.
> also wärens nur 100Gr.



embee hat aber nen RAW Rahmen ... und kein gepulverten ....


----------



## iceis (28. Oktober 2013)

also mein Runev2 RAW ist transparent beschichtet


----------



## JansonJanson (28. Oktober 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> also mein Runev2 RAW ist transparent beschichtet



ham die ne Schutzschicht druff?
nicht raw raw ... sonder raw mit Schutz?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich ist es kein Raw, sondern klar lackiert, richtig!


----------



## iceis (28. Oktober 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ham die ne Schutzschicht druff?
> nicht raw raw ... sonder raw mit Schutz?!



First look dirt.mpora 24.01.2013 




*Frames available in black like the bike we have or clearcoat like this.*


----------



## Mr.A (28. Oktober 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> embee hat aber nen RAW Rahmen ... und kein gepulverten ....



achso, dachte es geht um den grünen


----------



## NoStyle (28. Oktober 2013)

Das Banshee-Raw ist Alu poliert und klar gepulvert. Dürfte dann gewichtsmäßig wie farbig gepulverte Rahmen sein ...

Apropo Gewicht: Vielleicht machen sich einige mal die Mühe und wiegen die Rahmen vor der Montage/Aufbau. Aber bitte so wie von JansonJanson oder Mantra = 
- Rahmen out of the Box, ohne Sattelstütze und Dämpfer
- Das komplette Dropout/Flip-Chip-Kit
- Dämpfer separat. 
Nur so bekommt man eindeutige Rahmengewichte hin ... 

Ich habe z.B. die First-Generation 26er 142x12 Dropouts mit 358 Gramm gemessen, komplett, mit einem Set neutral Flip-Chips (ohne die 4 für Geoänderung ...


----------



## thomatos (28. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal mein Spitfire V2, raw, large..
Lyrik Solo Air RC2 DH 160mm, X.9 Antrieb, XT Bremsen, Kindshox LEV 150mm, Hope Pro2/Flow, Highroller 2 & Ardent, 14.7kg


----------



## NoStyle (28. Oktober 2013)

Geil!


----------



## shurikn (28. Oktober 2013)

Finde gerade meinen Zettel mit den Zahlen nicht, Rune in black on black, M, komplett nackig (auch ohne Dämpferschrauben) 2,96kg. Rest folgt.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (28. Oktober 2013)

das grüne rune mit Pike kommt echt geil


----------



## NoStyle (28. Oktober 2013)

styleroyal schrieb:


> weil nur noch runes kommen  mein legend nun endlich mit angry bees  ...


... darf das auch nicht untergehen! 
Übrigens gefallen mir die Legend-Decals immernoch am besten ...


----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2013)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> das grüne rune mit Pike kommt echt geil



Wo bleibt deines ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (28. Oktober 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Das Banshee-Raw ist Alu poliert und klar gepulvert. Dürfte dann gewichtsmäßig wie farbig gepulverte Rahmen sein ...



Raw ist die Schwerste der drei Varianten, da es mehrere Klarlackschichten hat.
Soll bei M ca. 30g schwerer sein als die Farbigen und ca. 200g mehr als Elox...

Mein 14ner Rune in L Black Ano liegt im aktuellen Aufbau übrigens bei 15,2kg. Da müssen noch ein paar Gramm fallen, obwohl ich ebenfalls sagen muss, dass man dem Rad das Gewicht nicht sonderlich anmerkt. Es lässt sich merkbar besser beschleunigen als mein Stumpjumper Evo im selben Aufbau.


----------



## NoStyle (28. Oktober 2013)

mantra schrieb:


> Raw ist die Schwerste der drei Varianten, da es mehrere Klarlackschichten hat.
> Soll bei M ca. 30g schwerer sein als die Farbigen und ca. 200g mehr als Elox...


Das kann gut sein bzw. sind die farbigen Varianten dann ohne Clearcoat über den Decals ... ??? 
Anyway, Hauptsache ist doch das Fahrverhalten der Bikes insgesamt - +/- 200 Gramm am Rahmen dürften das wohl nicht entscheiden.

Achja Mantra: Wo sind die Fotos????? 

Hier meins nochmal, "gartenschlauchsauber"


----------



## mantra (28. Oktober 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Achja Mantra: Wo sind die Fotos?????



Ich trau mich noch nicht. Ist noch nicht IBC konform ;-)

Teileliste bisher:

Rune V2 L Black stealth ano
CCDB-A CS
Lyrik RC2 white
Thomson Elite X4 50mm (Syntace Megaforce 40mm im Zulauf)
Specialized Enduro Riser Bar (Syntace Vector Carbon High 20 im Zulauf)
Cane Creek 40 Serie Steuersatz
2x10 SLX Hebel (1x10 XTR im Zulauf)
hässliche Griffe (neue liegen schon hier)
175mm SLX 2fach Kurbel (XO1 32t black im Zulauf)
XTR GS Shadow+ Schaltwerk
Reverb 
Specialized Henge Sattel (muss auch runter da unbequem und über 300g...bin mir aber noch nicht sicher was der Ersatz wird)
Tioga MX Pedale
X7 Umwerfer (fliegt beim 1x10 Umbau raus)
XT 11-36 Kassette (42t General Lee liegt schon hier)
2013er XT Bremsen 203mm/180mm Icetec Scheiben
Mavic EN521 Felgen
Vorne Hope Pro 2 Evo Nabe
Hinten DT 440 Nabe
Speichen DT Supercomp
(Laufräder werden bestimmt auch mal durch leichtere ersetzt, aber da bin ich auch noch nicht sicher was ich nehmen soll...)
Reifen vorne Specialized Butcher 2,3" Control Casing
Reifen hinten Specialized Ground Control 2,3" Control Casing
Ghetto Splittube-Tubeless mit 20" Schwalbe und Doc Blue
Marsh Guard
irgend ne KMC Kette

Als Kettenführung beim 1x10 kommt dann ne E13 XCX+ E-Type zum Einsatz

Evtl noch ein Decalset für den Rahmen, da das schwarz auf schwarz doch etwas schwarz ist 
Grün war eigentlich mein Favourit, war aber leider nicht mehr zu bekommen...


----------



## NoStyle (28. Oktober 2013)

mantra schrieb:


> Ich trau mich noch nicht. Ist noch nicht IBC konform ;-) ...


Nicht konform??? Ist meins doch auch nicht. Aaaach komm schon, trau Dich ...


----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2013)

@mantra: nimm den leichten Phenom Pro, ist so bequem wie der Henge und deutlich leichter oder halt den Toupe.


----------



## NoStyle (28. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt wo ich es gerade lese - Ghetto Splittube-Tubeless - hat das schon jemand ausprobiert?


----------



## mantra (28. Oktober 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @mantra: nimm den leichten Phenom Pro, ist so bequem wie der Henge und deutlich leichter oder halt den Toupe.



ne Toupe hab ich aufm Rennrad und hätte auch noch ne weißen mit TT Tubes hier liegen. Evtl test ich das mal.

Aus nicht näher zu nennenden Gründen will ich aber eigentlich ab sofort auf jegliches Specialized Produkt verzichten und auf den Sätteln stehts halt ziemlich groß drauf...

Den Phenom mag ich nicht so. 

Evtl teste ich mal so nen neuen SLR. Vielleicht komm ich mit der neuen Form ja besser klar als mit der Alten?!



NoStyle schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich es gerade lese - Ghetto Splittube-Tubeless - hat das schon jemand ausprobiert?



Ja...ich  Fahr das schon seit ner Weile und hab keinerlei Probleme. Die einzige Schwierigkeit ist halt, dass Du quasi bei jedem Reifenwechsel nen neuen Schlauch brauchst.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt ja auch die neue "Dirty" Linie von Selle San Marco.


----------



## NoStyle (28. Oktober 2013)

Habe mich mit Tubeless leider noch nicht soviel beschäftigt. Ist Ghetto-Tubeless dann schlicht die "billigere" Variante gegenüber Tubeless mit entsprechenden Felgenbändern? Dichtmilch braucht es ja in beiden Fällen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2013)

Ghetto Tubeless ist einfach die größere Sauerei. Und für Leute, die sich an 2 Euro fuffzich Einsparung aufgeilen und dafür einen Riesenaufwand treiben.


----------



## mantra (28. Oktober 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Habe mich mit Tubeless leider noch nicht soviel beschäftigt. Ist Gettho-Tubeless dann schlicht die "billigere" Variante gegenüber Tubeless mit entsprechenden Felgenbändern? Dichtmilch braucht es ja in beiden Fällen ...



In kurzen Worten erklärt:

Für eine 26" Felge nehme man einen 20" Schlauch und zieht ihn über die Felge. Anschließend pumpt man ihn leicht an und richtet ihn mittig auf der Felge aus.
Dann schneidet man ihn mittig auf und klappt ihn jeweils seitlich über das Felgenhorn.
Nun putzt man mit Wasser das ganze Talkum aus dem Schlauch und montiert anschließend den Reifen.
Nun versucht man die ganze Geschichte auf zu pumpen und überprüft damit ob der Reifen gegenüber der Felge abdichtet.
Dann lässt man die Luft wieder ab und füllt das Dichtmittel ein. Anschließen wird wieder aufgepumpt und die beidseitig raushängenden Schlauchreste abgeschnitten.

Fertig 


Geht eigentlich mit ziemlich jeder Felge und ist recht unkompliziert. Sofern der Mantel abdichtbar ist, hält die Geschichte die Luft auch recht gut. Dadurch dass sich zwischen Felge und Mantel noch der Schlauch befindet, ist angeblich die Gefahr eine plötzichen Luftverlustes durch Querkräfte minimal geringer als bei der Tape Variante, da der eingequetsche Schlauch in gewissen (sehr geringem) Rahmen in der Lage ist einen entstehenden Spalt zu füllen.

Jared Graves ist z.B. sowohl die komplette EWS Saison als auch die DH WM so gefahren...

Es gibt auch tonnenweise Youtube Videos zu diesem Thema.



san_andreas schrieb:


> Ghetto Tubeless ist einfach die größere Sauerei. Und für Leute, die sich an 2 Euro fuffzich Einsparung aufgeilen und dafür einen Riesenaufwand treiben.


Das mit der Sauerei kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich sehe in der Hinsicht absolut keinen Unterschied zu echtem Tubeless! 

Zum Rest: Wir ham uns doch gerade noch verstanden?! Jetzt nicht persönlich werden...


----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2013)

Das ist ja ganz nett, aber überflüssig.


----------



## sevman (28. Oktober 2013)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie sich so ein Rune im Vergleich zum Tyee schlägt...


----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2013)

Würde ich eher anders rum fragen.


----------



## sevman (28. Oktober 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Würde ich eher anders rum fragen.


Hast du Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (29. Oktober 2013)

Erstmal Danke für´s kurze Ghetto-Tubeless-Briefing! Hab´s mir mal mit dem erstbesten YT-Video zu Gemüte geführt, just for Info. muss mal schauen wenn tubeless, wie ...

Sevman, am besten beide Probefahren! Bin weder Rune noch Tyee gefahren, trotzdem finde ich, dass Praxis und eigener Eindruck viel mehr bringt. Auf dem Papier sind viele Gemeinsamkeiten, keines ist "besser" als das andere. Kann aber gut sein dass sich die beiden sehr unterschiedlich fahren lassen, das lässt sich schlecht erklären ...


----------



## shurikn (29. Oktober 2013)

Bescheidene Bildqualität, und alle Teile sind noch nicht da...


----------



## Downhillalex02 (29. Oktober 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wo bleibt deines ?


 





habe eig schon 90 % aller Teile,
Chris King Steuersatz muss auch noch eingepresst werden.
aber mehr Bilder habe ich noch nicht und aufbauen werde ich es erst, wenn alles da ist


----------



## NoStyle (29. Oktober 2013)

Woaha - Ghetto-Stealth - und das Grün kommt echt krass daher ... da bin ich aber auf die Aufbauten gespannt!


----------



## trailterror (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich auch. Beide vielversprechend


----------



## nsc (29. Oktober 2013)

Dem schließ ich mich an, hopp aufbauen


----------



## sevman (31. Oktober 2013)

Kann mal jemand von den frisch gebackenen Rune Besitzern die Oberrohrlänge horizontal, bei der Rahmengröße M messen?
Dafür wäre ich euch dankbar. Bin mir nicht sicher ob die Angabe auf der Homepage stimmt.


----------



## JansonJanson (31. Oktober 2013)

Falls jemand von euch seinen neuen CCDBAir CS tauschen will, gegen nen normalen ... immer hier damit - natürlich plus x 

p.s. Warten kann soooooooooo schrecklich sein!


----------



## Downhillalex02 (31. Oktober 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Falls jemand von euch seinen neuen CCDBAir CS tauschen will, gegen nen normalen ... immer hier damit - natürlich plus x
> 
> p.s. Warten kann soooooooooo schrecklich sein!


 
ich würde ihn dir evtl verkaufen


----------



## sevman (1. November 2013)

So, jetzt war ich auch mal so frei und hab ein grünes Rune in M bestellt.
Habe hier noch ne 180mm Lyrik liegen. Wäre der Rahmen dafür freigegeben?
Macht es überhaupt Sinn 180 im Rune zu verbauen oder sollte ich lieber auf 170mm traveln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillalex02 (1. November 2013)

ja ist bis 180mm freigegeben

macht sinn , wenn du eher in richtung FR/DH gehst
kannst ja auch hinten z.b. 12x150mm fahren


----------



## sevman (2. November 2013)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> ja ist bis 180mm freigegeben
> 
> macht sinn , wenn du eher in richtung FR/DH gehst
> kannst ja auch hinten z.b. 12x150mm fahren



Hört sich gut an. Danke für die Info


----------



## mantra (2. November 2013)

sevman schrieb:


> So, jetzt war ich auch mal so frei und hab ein grünes Rune in M bestellt.
> Habe hier noch ne 180mm Lyrik liegen. Wäre der Rahmen dafür freigegeben?
> Macht es überhaupt Sinn 180 im Rune zu verbauen oder sollte ich lieber auf 170mm traveln?



Also mit 160mm Lyrik liegt mein Rune Größe L bei einem Radstand von ca. 1195mm und einem Lenkwinkel von etwas unter 65° in der flachsten Einstellung.
Ich persönlich würde keine 180mm Gabel in dem Karren haben wollen! Um hier auf meinen relativ engen und nicht übermäßig steilen Trails um die Kurven zu kommen, ist schon ein nicht unerheblicher Körpereinsatz nötig.
Im Prinzip kommt mir das Rune nach einer Woche fahren vor wie mein Demo nur halt uphilltauglich.
Der Geradeauslauf bzw. die Laufruhe von dem Rad ist echt Wahnsinn für ein 160mm Bike!


----------



## sevman (2. November 2013)

Ich denke auch das ich auf die goldene Mitte, also 170mm traveln werde.
170mm und mittlere Einstellung hinten dürfte doch 65° ergeben....
Ich denke das passt perfekt


----------



## NoStyle (2. November 2013)

Mantra, hast Du die "richtigen" Dropouts? 1195 mm Radstand sind bei L schon länger als mit 650B Dropouts. Zumindest nach Geo-Charts, welche sich bei meinem Spitfire als sehr akkurat ergaben ...


----------



## mantra (3. November 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Mantra, hast Du die "richtigen" Dropouts? 1195 mm Radstand sind bei L schon länger als mit 650B Dropouts. Zumindest nach Geo-Charts, welche sich bei meinem Spitfire als sehr akkurat ergaben ...



Ich hab zwar ohne 2ten Mann gemessen, von daher sind gewisse Fehler nicht ausgeschlossen, aber auf die Daten im Geo Chart komme ich niemals!

Die Dropouts sind hoffentlich die Richtigen (26")!

Edit: Habs gerade mit Meterstäben auf beiden Seiten nochmal nachgemessen... Es sind ziemlich genau 1195mm und der Abstand zwischen Reifen und Rahmen ist zwar recht üppig, aber bei 650B wäre es schon auf der knappen Seite. Von daher gehe ich einfach mal davon aus dass es sich um die richtigen Ausfallenden handelt. 

Btw.: Die Gabel ist ne Lyrik mit 160mm verbaut mit einem IS Steuersatz.


----------



## NoStyle (3. November 2013)

Huh, das ist lang, klingt eher nach 650B-Dropouts und verwirrt mich etwas ... seltsam ...
Hast Du 142x12 Dropouts? In meiner Galerie gibt es ein Bild von beiden Versionen, links 26, rechts 650B. Kannst Du zumindest optisch mal abgleichen.

Ein Spitfire in L kommt auf 1179 mm mit 26 Zoll und 1189 mm mit den 10 mm längeren 650B-Dropouts. Zudem hat es generell ein etwas längeres Rahmendreieck als das Rune. Ich habe ein - 0,5 Grad Zero-Stack Angleset verbaut, 650B LRS in den 26er Dropouts mit 160er Deville - und liege mit 1182 mm Radstand zwischen den Werten der Geo-Charts.

Aber Hauptsache ist dass Du dich wohl mit dem Bike fühlst!  Werte auf dem Papier geben ja nur einen groben Eindruck und die Banshees sind nunmal lang und flach.


----------



## NoStyle (3. November 2013)

Hier mal ein erstes Black-on-Black Spitfire:







Ganz schön stealthy. Ich nehm dann eher Stealth-Mud ...


----------



## NoStyle (3. November 2013)

Hier nochmal die Radgrößen-Abhandlung von Keith, jetzt mit drittem Teil:

*Wheel size facts Part 1.... Dimensions, Weight and Strength.*

*Wheel size facts Part 2.... Rollover factors.*

*Wheel size facts Part 3... Contact Patch and Tire Factors.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (3. November 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Huh, das ist lang, klingt eher nach 650B-Dropouts und verwirrt mich etwas ... seltsam ...
> Hast Du 142x12 Dropouts?



Ich hab die Dropouts gerade mal gemessen. Der Abstand zwischen Mitte Flipchip-Bolzen und Mitte Achse beträgt ca. 55mm.

Die Sitzrohrlänge beträgt ca. 470mm somit sollte es sich auch tatsächlich um eine Größe L handeln.
Die Einbaulänge der Gabel liegt irgendwo bei 545mm. Der Steuersatz ist wie gesagt ein IS.

Auch den Radstand habe ich nochmal gemessen...er beträgt immer noch 1195mm  




NoStyle schrieb:


> Aber Hauptsache ist dass Du dich wohl mit dem Bike fühlst!



Der erste Eindruck ist schonmal recht cool. Um das genauer beurteilen zu können, muss ich erst noch ein wenig mehr fahren und etwas mit den Einstellungen und Vorbaulängen experimentieren.



NoStyle schrieb:


> Werte auf dem Papier geben ja nur einen groben Eindruck und die Banshees sind nunmal lang und flach.


Flach und lang ist die Karre auf jeden Fall


----------



## NoStyle (3. November 2013)

mantra schrieb:


> ... Auch den Radstand habe ich nochmal gemessen...er beträgt immer noch 1195mm
> ... Ich hab die Dropouts gerade mal gemessen. Der Abstand zwischen Mitte Flipchip-Bolzen und Mitte Achse beträgt ca. 55mm ...


 Ich glaube Dir die gemessene Radstandlänge.
Ich messe nachher mal den Abstand bei mir, nicht das Du doch versehentlich 650B Dropouts hast ... 

Mit der Vorbaulänge habe ich auch experimentiert, nachdem ich von M auf L gewechselt habe. Bin mit 180/181 cm und Schrittlänge 84/85 cm jetzt von 50 auf 35 mm und leicht breiteren Lenker (790 mm). Passt super! Leider nicht mehr "Forums-Konform", da kein Thomson, Syntace, oder edel gefräßtes Syncros oder Chromag mehr ...  

Lieben Gruß


----------



## JansonJanson (3. November 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hier mal ein erstes Black-on-Black Spitfire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmmmm irgendwie doch ganz froh nicht auf all black gegangen zu sein ... doch irgendwie ... schwarz, viel schwarz


----------



## NoStyle (3. November 2013)

jepp, ist schon very stealthy frei Haus. Natürlich immer Geschmacksache. Andererseits spart man sich das Abpiddeln der Decals und kann frei gestalten, wenn man möchte.
Jenachdem befreie ich über´n Winter die KS-Links, Dropouts und Flip-Chips vom Elox und setze die ersten Silber/Alu-Akzente, so wie in den ersten Renderings. Da dachte ich die Decals bei Schwarz wären silber statt weiss ...


----------



## rappelkiste (3. November 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ---
> ... doch irgendwie ... schwarz, viel schwarz



Hmmm,

bei mir kommt dann noch Pike, CCDB, schwatte Kurbel / Felgen dazu


----------



## Knollensteppe (3. November 2013)

Rune XL als 650b Aufbau aus artgerechter Haltung 










Wem die Front auch zu flach ist: Die Reset-Kombi Flatstack 4 unten und Konan D mit außenliegenden Schalten oben passt perfekt und die Sitzposition haut mit 60er Vorbau gut hin (bin 196 cm mit SL 93 cm).






Bis die Tage!
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## embee (3. November 2013)

Geiles XL Rune


----------



## mantra (3. November 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich messe nachher mal den Abstand bei mir, nicht das Du doch versehentlich 650B Dropouts hast ...



Hab heute mal an nem Spitfire von einem Freund nachgemessen und dessen 26" Ausfallenden haben die selben Maße wie Meine. Somit wirds wohl passen...



NoStyle schrieb:


> Mit der Vorbaulänge habe ich auch experimentiert, nachdem ich von M auf L gewechselt habe. Bin mit 180/181 cm und Schrittlänge 84/85 cm jetzt von 50 auf 35 mm und leicht breiteren Lenker (790 mm).



Momentan habe ich nen 50mm aber die Woche werde ich dann mal 40mm testen, da ich das VR doch nur recht schwer vom Boden bekomme.
Im Moment ist ein 720mm Lenker montiert, den ich mittels rausgezogener Lockon Griffe auf 740mm verbreitert habe 
Der bestellte Lenker hat 780mm die ich zuerstmal so testen werde. Bin mir aber schon recht sicher dass ich ihn mindestens um 20mm kürzen werde, da ich doch recht schmal gebaut bin...


----------



## sevman (4. November 2013)

Etwas off topic:
Habe den Rahmen beim Stöbern gerade gefunden. Geiler Preis. Wer noch ein Prime sucht
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Banshee-P...ek-Double-Barrel-Air-CCDB-130mm-/200980593144


----------



## p1nk3y (4. November 2013)

sevman schrieb:


> Etwas off topic:
> Habe den Rahmen beim Stöbern gerade gefunden. Geiler Preis. Wer noch ein Prime sucht
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Banshee-P...ek-Double-Barrel-Air-CCDB-130mm-/200980593144



Um den Preis würde ich wohl überlegen mein mein schwarzes in M, ebenfalls mit DB Air auch herzugeben, PM wenn wer interesse hat


----------



## JansonJanson (5. November 2013)

Knollensteppe schrieb:


> Rune XL als 650b Aufbau aus artgerechter Haltung
> 
> Wem die Front auch zu flach ist: Die Reset-Kombi Flatstack 4 unten und Konan D mit außenliegenden Schalten oben passt perfekt und die Sitzposition haut mit 60er Vorbau gut hin (bin 196 cm mit SL 93 cm).
> 
> ...



Habe bei mir den Flatstack 8 für unten, und oben den CaneCreek 40ty mit High Cap ...


----------



## trailterror (6. November 2013)

Ist letzterer der wo 15mm bauhöhe hat?


----------



## stefanjansch (6. November 2013)

Guten Morgen


Da hier ja immer wieder nach der passenden Umwerfer/Kettenführungskombi fürs Rune bzw. Spitfire gefragt wird stelle ich das auch hier rein.


An alle die 2x10 fahren wollen und noch Schalthebel links + passendem Umwerfer, beides XT 

und eine passende Kettenführung brauchen ( E.thirteen TRS + ) 


Ich würd meine gebrauchten Teile passend für Rune bzw. Spitfire abgeben, da ich auf 1x10 umsteige.


mfg
Stefan


----------



## JansonJanson (6. November 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ist letzterer der wo 15mm bauhöhe hat?



Jepp, ist nen normaler 40ty Zs44, mit ner High Top Cap, kann bei gelegenheit mal nen Bild davon machen.

Habe leider immer noch nen Spacerturm 
nur bissl kleiner ...


----------



## trailterror (6. November 2013)

ich bräucht schätzungsweise auch neben dem aufbauenden steuersatz noch 15mm spacer plus einen 35er rise lenker....

wie sieht deine kombi denn nun mit dem neuen steuersatz aus?


----------



## Mr.A (6. November 2013)

zum Thema 26" vs. 27,5"  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKAbFupKc84"]Banshee Spitfire 26er/650b Death Match...With Puppets - YouTube[/nomedia]



was fahrt ihr am Spitfire V2 für Führungen ( 2fach/umwerfer kompatibel )?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (6. November 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> ich bräucht schätzungsweise auch neben dem aufbauenden steuersatz noch 15mm spacer plus einen 35er rise lenker....
> 
> wie sieht deine kombi denn nun mit dem neuen steuersatz aus?



müsste jetzt wie folgt aussehen

Flatstack 8
CC 40ty mit High Cap
bis jetzt ca. 2-2,5cm Spacer
Syntace Megaforce 2 30mm
Enve DH Bar


----------



## trailterror (6. November 2013)

Ok...kommt also mehr oder weniger auf die gleiche höhe raus.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (6. November 2013)

hier dann auch nochmal:







in Ligurien - kurz vor artgerechter Haltung....


----------



## Brainspiller (6. November 2013)

JansonJanson, wie groß bist du?


----------



## trailterror (6. November 2013)

Ich glaub 187cm


----------



## darko123 (6. November 2013)

@keinNAMEfrei was für eine Federung hast du? Sehr interessant, weil von aussen sieht man jetzt keine direkt.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (6. November 2013)

Federung? alles luft....


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (6. November 2013)

allerdings habe ich mehr Dämpfung(dafür etwas weicher...) als Federung ;-)


----------



## mantra (7. November 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Federung? alles luft....



Ich vermute mal er meint die Sattelstütze?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (7. November 2013)

auch luft ;-)   - lev integra


----------



## JansonJanson (7. November 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich glaub 187cm





"Problem" bei mir ist, habe nen rel. kurzen Oberkörper, dafür viel zu lange Beine. Müsste ne Schrittlänge >95cm.
Daher fahre ich schon ne 180mm Kurbel, plus ne KS Lev 150mm. Wenn die KS Lev komplett eingefahren ist, ist der Sattel ca. auf Vorbauhöhe.


----------



## NoStyle (8. November 2013)

Mal ein 2014er large Spitfire in Blau. Gefällt mir gut:


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. November 2013)

Uaah! Blau, geil! Aber eigtl darf "nur" meines blau sein.


----------



## b2r (9. November 2013)

nachdem mein knie nun wieder funktioniert und ich endlich wieder fahren kann, post ich nun auch mal ein bild von meinem banshee spitfire.


----------



## rappelkiste (9. November 2013)

Das ist richtig stealth - nicht nur fürs Radar unsichtbar   

Du solltest das Bild in die Galerie hochladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b2r (9. November 2013)

ich bin scheinbar zu blöd ein bild zu posten.


----------



## rappelkiste (9. November 2013)

Wolltest du das posten?


----------



## b2r (9. November 2013)

ja genau... wenn ich mal dazu komm mach ich auch mal ein gescheites bild.


----------



## nsc (10. November 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Uaah! Blau, geil! Aber eigtl darf "nur" meines blau sein.



Und meins


----------



## Frog (10. November 2013)

Hab da mal eine Frage zur RS stealth, wenn ihr doch mal die Stütze ganz versenken wollt, wo geht die Leitung hin? Bzw. Geht diese dann leicht durch die Öffnung in Richtung Tretlager / Unterrohr? Oder müsst Ihr nachhelfen?


----------



## rabidi (11. November 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> Hab da mal eine Frage zur RS stealth, wenn ihr doch mal die Stütze ganz versenken wollt, wo geht die Leitung hin? Bzw. Geht diese dann leicht durch die Öffnung in Richtung Tretlager / Unterrohr? Oder müsst Ihr nachhelfen?



Nein, das Loch ist sehr klein und scharfkantig, musst unten an der Leitung friemeln und dabei die Stütze versenken.
Praktisch ist die Stealth Lösung weder bei Ein- noch Ausbau, allerdings hat mich die Leitung an der normalen Reverb so dermassen genervt (Lackabschürfungen) dass ich die Stealth doch wieder genial finde!

Grüsse


----------



## zackwild (11. November 2013)

z1freerider666 schrieb:


> Bild schlecht, Rad fährt sich aber Mega!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie groß bist du? Ich selber bin 1,87 m und überlege ob ich einen L oder XL Rahmen nehme wobei ich gerne einen kurzen Vorbau verbauen wollte.


----------



## z1freerider666 (11. November 2013)

Bin 1,96! Passt super das Ding, fahr aber auch nen 30er Vorbau! Ist halt Geschmacksache! Am besten ist Probefahren und dann entscheiden, das hab ich nämlich auch gemacht!


----------



## Brainspiller (11. November 2013)

Ich fahr bei 187 nen L mit 50er
der JansonJanson bei selber Größe nen XL mit 30er
Bei MTBR hat der Entwickler des Rune mal geschrieben dass er bei gleicher Größe ein L mit 60er Vorbau fährt.

Du kannst es dir denke ich echt aussuchen.
Kommt halt ein Stück weit auch auf deinen Einsatzbereich an.
Mit Vergleichen zwischen den Größen kann ich dir leider nicht dienen.
Hatte blind bestellt und fühle mich wohl mit dem Rad.


----------



## berkel (12. November 2013)

Ich fahre bei 1,89m (lange Beine - 94cm Schrittlänge!) das Prime in L (Reach 440mm vs. 441mm beim Rune) mit 30mm Vorbau, ein 50er würde auch passen. Bei normal langen Beinen und entsprechend längerem Oberkörper liegt man wohl genau zwischen den Größen und beide passen. Hängt dann davon ab was man bzgl. Stehposition, Radstand und Vorbaulänge bevorzugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zackwild (12. November 2013)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten 
Ich denke ich probiere den L-Rahmen...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. November 2013)

186 oder 185 cm L mit 40er vorbau hatte ich für ein wenig das gefühl, dass es zu kurz ist (kann aber gewohnheitsbedingt sein weil man dann schon sehr weit hinter dem VR ist fürs tourenradl....) mit 60er bei sattel oben bergauf schon recht gestreckt... krass was 2 cm ausmachen - 50er kommt die Woche drauf

kollege 188 (sitzrieße) hat sein L weg, weil er vorbau ü hundert fahren musste,,,


----------



## Mtb_Chris (12. November 2013)

Hallo allerseits

Gibt es ErFAHRungen, wie sich das Spitfire V2 im Vergleich zum Nukeproof Mega TR fährt?

Ich bin auch der Suche nach einem leichten, agilen Trailbike und die beiden Rahmen stehen bei mir in der Endauswahl.

Danke für Euer Feedback.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## NoStyle (13. November 2013)

Vielleicht findet sich um Zürich jemand mit einem Spitfire und lässt Dich Probefahren ... ?!


----------



## NoStyle (14. November 2013)

Aus dem Banshee Rune v2 - Sammelthread. Keine Ahnung wem das gehört, aber fett isses:


----------



## nsc (14. November 2013)

Neon-Overkill 

Schaut gar nicht so schlecht aus, nur den Grünton der Griffe und Pedale hätte ich weggelassen und stattdessen für die Griffe, Pedale und Felgen Neongelb genommen.


----------



## Stralov (14. November 2013)

Orange!? MEINE Farbe!... OMG!


----------



## Ischi (14. November 2013)

Toddy, du bist dir bewusst, dass das Rune orange ist...ich liebe orange ...gibt es das irgendwie als Standardfarbe, oder irgendwann?


----------



## maze665 (14. November 2013)

nicht meines ... aber toll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralov (14. November 2013)

hehe, Ischi, my brother! 
das würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren...


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. November 2013)

Ha! Das grüne müsste laut Teilen ja fast das vom Gerry sein.....


----------



## NoStyle (14. November 2013)

Also, dass orange ist von User "termaltake" gepostet. Wie gesagt - ich weiss nicht wem das gehört und ob das eine (zukünftige) Serienfarbe ist.

Ischi, ich hab´s ja normalerweise nicht so mit bunt, aber inzwischen macht mich das sehr an. Vielleicht kommt das Orange als kleine Edition - keine Ahnung. Ansonsten das übliche Prozedere: Rahmen pulvern, Decal-Vorlagen kann ich machen! 

Das grüne ist von mtbr.com-User "leejords" bzw. es gehört seiner Frau.


----------



## Besenstrich (14. November 2013)

Das Rune in orange ist ja der Oberhammmer!!!!
Wo gibts das?


----------



## trailterror (14. November 2013)

2 hammer geile teile


----------



## Pilatus (14. November 2013)

was für ein Umwerfer passt eigentlich bei den Spitfires? Das ist so ein wirres thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (14. November 2013)

Umwerfer ist generell für Spitfire, Rune und Prime Low-Direct-Mount Standard 3, Zug von unten.

SRAM (als Beispiel):
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32034_X-0-Umwerfer-Low-Direct-Mount-2--10-fach-36-Zaehne-.html

Shimano (als Beispiel):
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30337_XT-Umwerfer-E-Type-FD-M785-E-2--10-fach-.html


----------



## Pilatus (14. November 2013)

Danke, das habe ich gesucht!


----------



## rappelkiste (14. November 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Das grüne ist von mtbr.com-User "leejords" bzw. es gehört seiner Frau.



...und übrigens sehr leicht wie ich finde.
Sehr viele geile Bikes hier!


----------



## NoStyle (14. November 2013)

... stimmt, ist recht leicht. Wobei - ohne Pedale ... ?!?
Sind allerdings auch nicht alles IBC-Userbikes!


----------



## rappelkiste (14. November 2013)

I know


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. November 2013)

Laut mtbr kommt eine limitierte Auflage oranger Rahmen. Cool, dass sie so etwas machen.


----------



## JansonJanson (15. November 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Laut mtbr kommt eine limitierte Auflage oranger Rahmen. Cool, dass sie so etwas machen.



oh mein Gott  

i am sold


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. November 2013)

Hahahahaha  ich finde ihn auch sau cool! 

Eine Frage in die Runde: kennt es jemand, dass ein Fox CTD klappert, ohne dass er irgendwo Spiel hat? Die Buchsen sind es nicht und der Rahmen auch nicht (mit einem anderen Dämpfer getestet. Alles top!). Evtl mag das Ding nach 100.000 Tiefenmetern ein Service.... Aber ich frage mich, was dieses Klacken bei kleineren schnellen Schlägen verursacht. Es wird nämlich immer mehr *g*


----------



## Brainspiller (15. November 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hahahahaha  ich finde ihn auch sau cool!
> 
> Eine Frage in die Runde: kennt es jemand, dass ein Fox CTD klappert, ohne dass er irgendwo Spiel hat? Die Buchsen sind es nicht und der Rahmen auch nicht (mit einem anderen Dämpfer getestet. Alles top!). Evtl mag das Ding nach 100.000 Tiefenmetern ein Service.... Aber ich frage mich, was dieses Klacken bei kleineren schnellen Schlägen verursacht. Es wird nämlich immer mehr *g*



Könnte es sein dass sich der Shimstack lockert?


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. November 2013)

Hm, weiß nicht... Es klappert nur bei kurzen Stößen. Wenn ich ihn ausbaue und schüttle klappert nix. Nur wenn ein Schlag kommt -> als wären es die Buchsen. Die sind es aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (15. November 2013)

Ist es wirklich der Dämpfer....habe letztens alles Schrauben mal kontrolliert. Einer von den Ausfallenden war extrem locker! Hab jetzt mal mit Schraubensicherung nachgeholfen.


----------



## NoStyle (15. November 2013)

Ischi schrieb:


> Toddy, du bist dir bewusst, dass das Rune orange ist...ich liebe orange ...gibt es das irgendwie als Standardfarbe, oder irgendwann?


Hey Chrischi, ich hab das Pic gestern mal im Banshee-Forum auf mtbr.com gepostet. Keith hat folgendes geschrieben:

*"We will be shipping a limited run of orange runes soon... (this frame pictured was a proto sample)."*

Also, das kommt in dieser Farbe, weiss nur nicht wieviel. 50 Stk.? 100 Stk.? Keine Ahnung ...
Wenn das doch interessant für Dich ist müsstest Du dich sputen! Vorallem solltest Du dann fix zu Bernhard nach Landshut fahren und wegen Rahmengröße mal probesitzen. Und auch das Spitfire testen. Hat ja dieses Jahr mit uns leider nicht geklappt, aber laut Deiner Vorstellung dürfte das eigentlich vollkommen ausreichen. Angleset rein und fertig ist das komfortablere Wildcard!


----------



## Ischi (15. November 2013)

Verdammt Toddy, bist du dir bewusst, was du damit gerade in meinem Kopf angerichtet hast...eigentlich wollte ich mit Probefahren bis Frühjahr warten, bis man wieder mal ordentlich im Bikepark/Alpen ein Rune/Spitfire testen könnte. Weil eigentlich mag ich mein Wildcard ja sehr...aber dieses orange 
Ich muss mal sehen, vielen Dank zumindest für die Info


----------



## berkel (15. November 2013)

@GrazerTourer
Hörst du ein Klappern, oder fühlst du ein Ruckeln? Fährst du im offenen, oder im Trail-Modus?
Ich fahre meinen CTD immer im Trail-Modus und da spürt man manchmal ein Ruckeln wenn der Hinterbau leicht einfedert bzw. beim Lastwechsel - komischerweise nicht immer.


----------



## NoStyle (15. November 2013)

Ischi schrieb:


> Verdammt Toddy, bist du dir bewusst, was du damit gerade in meinem Kopf angerichtet hast...eigentlich wollte ich mit Probefahren bis Frühjahr warten, bis man wieder mal ordentlich im Bikepark/Alpen ein Rune/Spitfire testen könnte. Weil eigentlich mag ich mein Wildcard ja sehr...aber dieses orange
> Ich muss mal sehen, vielen Dank zumindest für die Info


Das Wildcard ist ja auch nach wie vor super! Dazu möchte ich Dich nicht in Kaufzwang drängen! 
Nur ist meiner Meinung nach ein Spitfire da näher dran als ein Rune. Mit Winkelsteuersatz ist das Spitfire ruckzuck auf Rune getrimmt und bietet auch ohne diesen schon 70-80% Rune-Potential. Hatte ich ja so mit dem medium Rahmen gemacht, mit dem large etwas gemäßigter im Lenkwinkel. 
Leider kommt nur das Rune in diesem Orange, aber das lässt sich ja alles neu Pulvern.


----------



## Cam-man (15. November 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> @GrazerTourer
> Hörst du ein Klappern, oder fühlst du ein Ruckeln? Fährst du im offenen, oder im Trail-Modus?
> Ich fahre meinen CTD immer im Trail-Modus und da spürt man manchmal ein Ruckeln wenn der Hinterbau leicht einfedert bzw. beim Lastwechsel - komischerweise nicht immer.



bei mir auch. ein leichtes klack ist zu hören.


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. November 2013)

Cam-man schrieb:


> bei mir auch. ein leichtes klack ist zu hören.



Das Klacken habe ich eben auch, aber es ist so, dass es sogar die Mitfahrer hören -  auch wenn er offen ist.
 @berkel
Ruckeln wäre mir keines aufgefallen. 

Das Geräusch kommt definitiv vom Dämpfer. Mit dem Kage ist alles ruhig.


----------



## Globalplayer (15. November 2013)

Meint ihr evtl. das "zischen"?
Ab Beitrag 11
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10840337#post10840337


----------



## trailterror (15. November 2013)

Bzgl. Rune V2's

Die sitzrohrwinkelangabe in der geo tabelle beinhaltet ja den effektiven SW?
Gibts auch ne angabe bezgl. des tatsächtlichen SW's?

Ich mein, wie steil ist er noch, wenn die stütze weit ausgefahren ist/wie weit kommt man nach hinten?

Ihr würdet das rune schon als eher lang bezeichnen...? Sieht auf bildern nämlich nicht so wirklich lang aus...?

Schönes wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (15. November 2013)

lenkwinkelbedingt vom radstand lang ja. aber vom oberrohr her nicht besonders.


----------



## trailterror (16. November 2013)

Meinte (gefühlt) sitzend im tourenmodus


----------



## Mr.A (16. November 2013)

kann nur vom Spitfire reden, das finde ich im sitzen gefühlt kürzer als auf dem Papier, vermutlich wegen dem steilen SW, und durch den kurzen Vorbau natürlich.


----------



## trailterror (16. November 2013)

Ok. Danke schon mal. Vll kommt ja noch der ein oder andere eindruck von nem user


----------



## NoStyle (16. November 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Bzgl. Rune V2's
> 
> Die sitzrohrwinkelangabe in der geo tabelle beinhaltet ja den effektiven SW?
> Gibts auch ne angabe bezgl. des tatsächtlichen SW's?
> ...


Da der Geo-Unterschied zwischen Spitfire und Rune nur in wenigen Punkten stattfindet, mal meine 2 Cent:

Der angegebene Sitzrohrwinkel ist der effektive, also 73,5/74/74,5 Grad. Im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen ist der Unterschied zwischen realem und effektivem Sitzwinkel nicht so groß. Tatsächlich vergrößert sich die Oberrohrlänge, je weiter man den Sattel auszieht, in Richtung Hinterrad. Allerdings dann eher gering, sprich ca. 5 mm mehr bei ca. 2 cm mehr Stützenauszug. Schau mal in mein Attachment - selbst wenn man den Sattel noch höher macht, bleibt die Sitzposition in der ersten Hälfte der Kettenstrebenlänge. Der Sitzwinkel bleibt steil.

Die V2 Banshees haben schon viele Einflüsse der Forward-Geometrie, nur nicht so extrem ausgeführt wie z.B bei Mondraker oder den neuen Konas - die Banshee-Geo ist für maximal 60 mm Vorbauten ausgelegt.
Lang sind die V2s im Reach und im Radstand, bedingt durch die um 1 bis 2 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel. Davon sollte man sich aber nicht abschrecken lassen, da man deutlich zentrierter im Bike bzw. zwischen den Rädern sitzt oder steht. Mein Wildcard hatte z.B. einen Reach von 409 mm. Jetzt bin ich bei 452 mm, sprich 43 mm mehr Reach. Das ist theoretisch ne Menge, aber durch die kurzen Hinterbauten wird das wieder merklich agiler und wendiger. Die effektiven Oberrohrlängen sind tatsächlich eher moderat durch die steilen Sitzwinkel.


----------



## trailterror (16. November 2013)

@NoStyle
auf dich ist verlass 

Deine 2 cents sind mal wieder aufklärend und sehr inhaltsreich, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (17. November 2013)

neu sind neben Nachbars neu gestrichener Garage  die EN521 hinten, Magic Mary vorne. Gewicht aktuell 17,5kg.


----------



## slidedown (17. November 2013)

@reo-fahrer: echt fett. Das Legend ist schon sehr geil.


----------



## [email protected] (17. November 2013)

Mein Canfield Jedi wurde diese Woche von nem Legend abgelöst.
Fährt sich richtig gut und das Gewicht ist niedriger als gedacht: 16,46kg


----------



## JansonJanson (17. November 2013)

bitte das Bild kleiner machen ... 

mal ne Frage an die Legend Fahrer ... wer fährt nen L Frame, und wie groß seit ihr?


----------



## berkel (17. November 2013)

Ich bin 1,89m, mir ist das Legend in L etwas kurz. Fahre jetzt mit einem 60mm Vorbau, damit passts, aber ich würde lieber einen kürzeren bei längerem reach fahren. Ich mag es beim Schnellfahren lieber etwas gestreckter.


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (18. November 2013)

Hallo

Gibt es im Raum Halle/Saale - Magdeburg jemanden mit einen Banshee Rune V2 in L oder XL zwecks Probe sitzen?
Ich selber komme aus Bernburg (Saale)...
Vielen Dank im voraus....


----------



## NoStyle (18. November 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> auf dich ist verlass
> 
> Deine 2 cents sind mal wieder aufklärend und sehr inhaltsreich, danke.


Sehr gerne! 
Allerdings wäre eine Probefahrt bei Gelegenheit immernoch am besten - es geht einfach nichts über die eigenen Eindrücke ...


----------



## trailterror (18. November 2013)

Ich weiss  nur hab ich irgendwie keine leicht/mittelleicht zugängliche gelegenheit zu 

Du hast recht, ein kauf aufgrund von theoretischen "anhaltspunkten" ist schon etwas risikobehaftet...


----------



## NoStyle (18. November 2013)

Wo wohnst Du denn? Wenn man bereit ist ein wenig Strecke zu fahren lässt sich doch bestimmt jemand für eine Probefahrt finden.


----------



## JansonJanson (18. November 2013)

Also ich wohne in der Nähe von Hof / Saale ... 
einfach mal PM wenn Du paar km nicht scheust ... 

greets
 Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (18. November 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> bitte das Bild kleiner machen ...
> 
> mal ne Frage an die Legend Fahrer ... wer fährt nen L Frame, und wie groß seit ihr?




1,85m ... aber ich fahre generell auch lieber längere rahmen


----------



## trailterror (18. November 2013)

Danke fürs angebot. Ist aber vieel zu weit weg 
 @NoStyle
Hast pn


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (19. November 2013)

BigHitAndi187 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Gibt es im Raum Halle/Saale - Magdeburg jemanden mit einen Banshee Rune V2 in L oder XL zwecks Probe sitzen?
> Ich selber komme aus Bernburg (Saale)...
> Vielen Dank im voraus....



Oder vielleicht im Harz...?


----------



## NoStyle (19. November 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> Hast pn


Antwort geschrieben!


----------



## trailterror (19. November 2013)




----------



## Ghost-Boy (20. November 2013)

Mal ein Bild zwischendurch. 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## NoStyle (20. November 2013)

Aus dem mtbr-Banshee-Forum:






Anderer Dämpfer rein und hier ist meine Adresse: 
....
.......
...   ..... .....


----------



## JansonJanson (20. November 2013)

Sabber ... 

oder doch all black ... wenn endlich mal die Pike da ist ... verdammt ... ^^


----------



## NoStyle (20. November 2013)

Bin ja mit komplett Schwarz auch echt unsicher, aber das Spitty haut mich komplett aus der Hose ... lechz sabber ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. November 2013)

Komplett schwarz geht immer !


----------



## NoStyle (20. November 2013)

Eigentlich hast Du recht. Blöd dass es 2012 noch keine schwarze Deville gab ...


----------



## corratec1234 (21. November 2013)

genauso muss das aussehen....
sieht wie ein abbild aus meinem hirn aus 

gruß mike


----------



## Condor (21. November 2013)

Hat das Spitfire V2 eigentlich auch soviel Pedalrückschlag aufn kleinen Blatt wie das Spitfire V1?
Hat da jemand den Vergleich?


----------



## Mr.A (21. November 2013)

nein, definitiv deutlich weniger  bin das V1 vom Bruder mal zum Vgl. gefahren


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. November 2013)

Galerie?

Aus dem englischen Artikel für die Banshee Jungs. 

Ich




Horst - third eye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (21. November 2013)

Condor schrieb:


> Hat das Spitfire V2 eigentlich auch soviel Pedalrückschlag aufn kleinen Blatt wie das Spitfire V1?
> Hat da jemand den Vergleich?


Bin noch kein V1 gefahren, aber Pedalrückschlag habe ich beim KS-Link bisher noch nie feststellen können, weder auf einem 22er, 32er oder 36er Kettenblatt vorne - und ich habe in meiner Gegend einige Trailabschnitte wo man über kernige Wurzelteppiche drüberpedalieren kann/muss ...
Ich glaube VF4B und KS-Link sind zwei komplett unterschiedlich funktionierende Hinterbausysteme.


----------



## kijan (21. November 2013)

Condor schrieb:


> Hat das Spitfire V2 eigentlich auch soviel Pedalrückschlag aufn kleinen Blatt wie das Spitfire V1?
> Hat da jemand den Vergleich?


Ich habe V1 und V2: Das V1 hat sehr viel, das V2 kaum merklichen Pedalrückschlag. Dafür geht das V1 tendenziell beim Treten noch mehr nach vorne und schluckt m.E. kleine Schläge noch besser.


----------



## rappelkiste (22. November 2013)

Hi,

erste Tour geschafft... Ist noch nicht fertig aber fahrbereit


----------



## schrabbel (22. November 2013)

Hallo, habe einen Spitfire Rahmen den ich mir über den Winter
aufbauen möchte. Ich bin zwar nicht gerade der fleißigste Schreiberling 
aber  Ich werde wohl jetzt öfters mal bei euch vorbeischauen um 
mir den ein oder anderen für den Aufbau abzuholen


----------



## Mutant-Rider (22. November 2013)

Meine Kiste ist seit längerem fertig und ist ein Traum. So verspielt und geht trotzdem den Berg wie wild runter! Haltbar und 15 Kg.


----------



## NoStyle (22. November 2013)

Oh - schöne neue Spitfires (oder auch demnächst) hier!

Und das Wildcard ist eh mein Evergreen.    So war meins:


----------



## slidedown (23. November 2013)

@Mutant-Rider

"it's been a long time since i've smelled beautiful"


----------



## Mutant-Rider (23. November 2013)

Auch ein sehr schönes Wildcard. Macht einfach so viel Spaß die Karre. Damit hüpft man durch den Wald, wie ein junges Reh! Danke für die Blumen.


----------



## trailterror (24. November 2013)

http://p.vitalmtb.com/photos/users/25678/setup_checks/23912/photos/17098/s780_01.jpg?1385125155

Im pornicous thread gefunden


----------



## sevman (24. November 2013)

Jetzt hört doch bitte auf:-D ich hab doch jetzt ein grünes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (25. November 2013)

Das orangene Rune darf man ruhig auch so zeigen:







Das Grün ist ein wenig too much für meinen Geschmack, aber das Orange geht steil.

Hier noch ein Side-Shot vom Spitfire von neulich:






Das ist ne hammer Kiste!


----------



## nsc (25. November 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Das Grün ist ein wenig too much für meinen Geschmack, aber das Orange geht steil.



Ja hast recht das Grün passt nicht so ganz, ich hätte vielleicht Gelb als zweite Farbe genommen. Aber das Orange kommt gut!


----------



## AJ (1. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal was aus der Kategorie"Youngtimer"
Mach aber trotzdem mächtig Spass und wenn ich so sehr was die neuen wiegen, lobe ich mir das alte Spitty.


----------



## NoStyle (1. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schön AJ! 
Und Rahmengewichte ... naja, womöglich etwas überbewertet. Ein Großteil der Spitfires bewegt sich im 13kg Bereich, je nach Parts. Das ist nicht so schlecht, finde ich. 
Ist halt kein "Race-Enduro", wie man sub 3kg Alu-Rahmen wohl neuerdings nennt ...


----------



## Mr.A (2. Dezember 2013)

der alte Rahmen spart halt vor allem durch die Gleitlager.Die sind dafür nicht immer problemlos ( bei meinem alten Rune hatte ich überhaupt keinen Ärger damit )


----------



## rabidi (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich mag das Bike!


----------



## zangg (2. Dezember 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hahahahaha  ich finde ihn auch sau cool!
> 
> Eine Frage in die Runde: kennt es jemand, dass ein Fox CTD klappert, ohne dass er irgendwo Spiel hat? Die Buchsen sind es nicht und der Rahmen auch nicht (mit einem anderen Dämpfer getestet. Alles top!). Evtl mag das Ding nach 100.000 Tiefenmetern ein Service.... Aber ich frage mich, was dieses Klacken bei kleineren schnellen Schlägen verursacht. Es wird nämlich immer mehr *g*



Meiner Erfahrung nach gibts 2 Gründe die zu so nem klappern führen können:
Im ersten Fall wars in etwa so wie von dir beschrieben und hat innerhalb einer langen harten Abfahrt vom San Bernadino Pass zum Totalversagen der Dämpfung geführt. Es hatte sich laut Toxo Service in der Dämpfung etwas gelockert und ist dann gebrochen.
Etwas sensibilisiert hab ich dann festgestellt, dass meiner auch etwas am klappern ist, was aber daran lag, dass ich einen halben Tag in den Alpen mit dem Hebel zwischen T und D gefahren bin. Das hat sich dann aber wieder beruhigt. Ich achte seitdem darauf, dass er auch in der jeweiligen Position eingerastet ist und habe seitdem nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Dezember 2013)

@zangg
Das mit dem Hebel püassiert tatsächlich immer wieder,dass er zwischen D und T steht! klappern tut es aber auch bei eingerasteter "D" oder "T" Stellung (C weiß ich nicht... nie getestet). 
Hm, vielleicht nimm ich das Ding einmal auseinander. Passieren kann eigtl eh nix. Weißt du, "was" genau locker war?


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Dezember 2013)

Hei Leute, 
mal kurz OT - verkaufe meine 170mm Lyrik Air ... vor kurzem erst Service ... vielleicht mag Sie von einem Banshee, ins Nächste wandern ... 
26 Zoll - verkauf - Umstieg auf 650b ...  - wenn - einfach PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (2. Dezember 2013)

Was kommt denn rein, Pike oder Mattoc? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Dezember 2013)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Was kommt denn rein, Pike oder Mattoc?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk



natürlich ne Pike


----------



## zangg (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich find das gar nicht so natürlich. Mattoc ist sowohl von der Einstellbarkeit, Tunebarkeit als auch vom Chassis (torsionsstabile Steckachse + Casting) überlegen. Das ganze für 600 Öcken....wäre ich nicht von der 36 RC2 überzeugt, hätte ich schon eine.


----------



## sevman (3. Dezember 2013)

zangg schrieb:


> Ich find das gar nicht so natürlich. Mattoc ist sowohl von der Einstellbarkeit, Tunebarkeit als auch vom Chassis (torsionsstabile Steckachse + Casting) überlegen. Das ganze für 600 Öcken....wäre ich nicht von der 36 RC2 überzeugt, hätte ich schon eine.


Es gibt zur Zeit ein nettes Alutech Fanes Angebot zu Nikolaus.
Dort ist genau die Manitou Gabel und auch Dämpferelement verbaut. Der Mangel an Erfahrungs- bzw. Testberichten schreckt mich vor dem Kauf allerdings ab.
Du schreibst überlegen. Mag sein. Doch momentan lediglich auf dem Papier.


----------



## zangg (3. Dezember 2013)

Hexlock Achse -> kann sich nicht im Casting verdrehen wie bei den lächerlich geklemmten Maxles + im Profil das ganze Material entlang der Torsionsachse gelegen (Reverse Arch).
Da ist genau das Problem mit der Pike meiner Meinung nach. Mit ordentlich Schwung in einen bösen Steilhang geflogen, auf die Bremse gegangen und auf einmal wird die sonst so schmüfte Gabel ganzschön zickig. Ich hab das als Buchsenklemmen identifiziert. Anders kann ich's mir nicht erklären. Gewichtsparen am Limit.


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Dezember 2013)

zangg schrieb:


> Ich find das gar nicht so natürlich. Mattoc ist sowohl von der Einstellbarkeit, Tunebarkeit als auch vom Chassis (torsionsstabile Steckachse + Casting) überlegen. Das ganze für 600 Öcken....wäre ich nicht von der 36 RC2 überzeugt, hätte ich schon eine.



Zahl ich weniger 

Bin aber so zufrieden mit meiner Lyrik, deswegen wieder RS...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zangg (3. Dezember 2013)

Die hat ja auch ein ordentlich dimensioniertes Chassis.
Aber gut...vllt merkst dus ja auch gar nicht. Bin etwas sensibel was Gabeln angeht. Leichter wirds auf jeden Fall und die jetzt im neuen Jahrtausend angekommene Dämpfung ist auf jeden Fall n Upgrade.


----------



## Pilatus (8. Dezember 2013)

weil der NoStyle so penetrant war, ist es ein Spitfire geworden. Leider gab es den XL Rahmen nicht in Hellblau. jetzt muss ich nochmal an einem Farbkonzept arbeiten:


----------



## BobTheBuilder (8. Dezember 2013)

Das erste mal eingesaut heute. Ich bin begeistert!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. Dezember 2013)

wie funktioniert die stütze im zusammen hang mit der Durchführung hängt da manchmal was?


----------



## NoStyle (9. Dezember 2013)

Pilatus schrieb:


> weil der NoStyle so penetrant war, ist es ein Spitfire geworden. Leider gab es den XL Rahmen nicht in Hellblau. jetzt muss ich nochmal an einem Farbkonzept arbeiten ...


Was? Wer? Ich? Niemals!!! 

Sieht aber doch gut aus. Klar, wenn man mehr Farbe möchte müssten vielleicht mehr eloxierte Parts her. Andererseits ist es so classic Schwarz mit Alu - finde ich genauso gut!
Wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit dem Spitfire und ich hoffe es erfüllt Deine Erwartungen. 


Das Prime von BobTheBuilder gefällt mir auch sehr gut! 


Hier mal ein Rune von mtbr-User "_va". Irgendwie fast schon etwas overstyled, aber irgendwie auch sehr geil:


----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2013)

Seh nix !


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Dezember 2013)

Pilatus schrieb:


> weil der NoStyle so penetrant war, ist es ein Spitfire geworden. Leider gab es den XL Rahmen nicht in Hellblau. jetzt muss ich nochmal an einem Farbkonzept arbeiten:





Sattelfarbe ist bissl gewöhnungsbedürftig ...


----------



## Pilatus (9. Dezember 2013)

Danke!
wie gesagt, der Rahmen sollte hellblau werden, da hätte der hellblaue Flite gepasst. von allen Flites die ich da habe, passt der gelbe am besten zum silbernen Rahmen. bin selber auch noch nicht ganz glücklich damit und auf der Suche nach einem schwarzen Flite mit Kevlar ecken.


----------



## NoStyle (9. Dezember 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Seh nix !


Oh verdammt - so besser?


----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2013)

Yeah, sehr schnieke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BobTheBuilder (9. Dezember 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Das Prime von BobTheBuilder gefällt mir auch sehr gut!



Merci!


----------



## ar_jay (9. Dezember 2013)

Mein Spitty wiegt 16,3 kg 

Zu meiner Teileliste die ich eigentlich eh schon großzügig gerechnet habe fehlen 600 Gramm und ich komm ums verrecken nicht drauf wo das halbe kilo versteckt sein soll. Hängewaage hab ich auch schon gecheckt da hatte ich beim Referenzgewicht bei 18 kg 50g Differenz.

Teileliste:
Lyrik U-turn	2500
Shifter xt SL-M780               	227g
Schaltwerk xt RD-M786         	261g
Umwerfer xt FD-M786	                149g
Kassette Xt 11-36 	                336g
Kurbel xt FC-M780	                600g
KB 24-36-Bash (incl. Schrauben	170g
Bremsen XT BR-M785	                620g
XT SM-RT86L (Scheiben)	        370g
Lenker Syntace 800mm	                320g
Syntace Megaforce 40mm	        116g
Syntacegriffe 	                        122g
LRS ohne scheiben/kasette	      1900g
Reifen+Schläuche                       2270g
Sattel	                                250g
Sattelstütze Reverb	                600g
Steuersatz ca	                        120g
Rahmen mit DDBA                       3875g
Pedale	                                360g
Züge	                                        300g
sonstiges	                                200g
Innenlager	                                 90g

Gesamt	                             15756g
Waage                                    16300g

Hab ich irgendwas übersehen  Die Teile habe ich nicht im Einzelnen nachgewogen, teilweise bin ich auf die Gewichtsdatenbank ausgewichen, weil ich beim Aufbau schrauben wollte und nicht wiegen 

Final sollte das Zielgewicht 14 kg werden, momentan sehe ich allerdings dafür schwarz.

geplant sind:
Pike 650 B - kommt diese Woche   -650
im Frühjahr neuer LRS Ryde Trace auf King/Kong   -300
Reifen -300
Sixc   -120
evtl. die XG-1099 oder auf 11fach da bin ich mir noch unschlüssig


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Dezember 2013)

Kette? Wären schonmal gute 300g. Steckachse/Schnellspanner, Sattelklemme?


----------



## ar_jay (9. Dezember 2013)

KETTE brauch ich ned 

Danke  - manchmal is man wirklich zu doof, ich weiß ned wie oft ich die Tabelle schon durchgegangen bin

HR-Achse ist beim Rahmen mitgewogen, und VR-Maxel bei der Gabel


Wenn Ihr noch Ideen habt, wo es sich noch lohnt Gewicht zu sparen - wäre ich ich nicht abgeneigt


Schaltwerk XTR - würde zwar 50g bringen, wäre aber nicht das erste welches ich abreiße, wird mir auf dauer zu teuer
Bremsen XTR-Trail hab mich bewußt für die XT entschieden weil ich den Druckpunkt besser fand
XTR Umwerfer und Shifter sind mir zu teuer im Verhältnis zur Gewichtsersparnis


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Dezember 2013)

nur mal so als Anhaltspunkt... die Liste von mir
Habe alles, selber gewogen, mit ner Analysenwaage 
die HÃ¤ngewaagen weichen alle ab... das Lustige auch, hab ne 10â¬ Wei Hung HÃ¤ngewaage von Ebay, und zeigt aufs Gramm genau das Selbe an wie ne Parktool, oder Ultimate Feedback Waage an ... soviel dazu 

Banshee Rune XL	3153,6
Banshee rearend / mechhangar	249,82
Banshee rearaxle	41,46
Crossmax HR	1002,6
Crossmax VR	838,99
Mavic x12 Adapter	9,34
Hope IS-PM 183	38,58
Hope PM-PM 203	33,34
twenty6 Predator - ti	341,12
RS Lyrik Solo Air RC2DH	2143,7
 Carbonforkspacer 1 1/8	15,8
SRAM Chain actuall weight	238,9
Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2,35 Trailstar	751,27
Schwalbe NobbyNic 2,25 Pacestar	602,13
Shimano Zee wide range	270,19
XTR Trigger +shifting cable	119,45
Schaltzugendkappen 2x	0,62
ZughÃ¼lle Shimano	41
SRAM XX 11-36	214,61
Hope 32t	33,9
CaneCreek Headset	95,93
Syntace Megaforce 2	105,56
XTR Trail Set	450,93
ESI Grips chunky	60,79
KS Lev 150mm 30,9mm	608,3
Selle Italia Slr Xp	180
CCDBAir 216mm inkl. Hardware	550,25
Sattelklemme Tune WÃ¼rger 34,9mm	10,37
Enve DH Bar (770mm)	238,1
12x brakediscscrews	25,34
Hope 203mm	167,94
Hope 183mm	148,33
MRP 1x	59,53
XTR Innenlager	88,67
XTR cranks 180mm 	565
Fett, Schmiermittel etc.	100

Summe:	13595,46


----------



## ar_jay (10. Dezember 2013)

Auf Grund Deiner Teileliste dachte ich mir das 14kg am Spitty ohne XTR leicht realisierbar wäre, is aber anscheinend doch nicht so leicht

ich komme momentan rechnerisch auf 14,5 kilo
wenn ich folgende Komponenten tausche
LRS 1600g
Pike 1850g
Reifen MK+Baron2,3 1450g 
Sixc 470g
Innenlager Durace 60g
ergibt n Minus von 1670g im Vergleich zu deinen Parts wäre ich bei denen sogar noch 600g drunter

und Du bist immer noch n Kilo drunter - sprich der Rest is 1,5 kilo leichter


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Dezember 2013)

ar_jay schrieb:


> Auf Grund Deiner Teileliste dachte ich mir das 14kg am Spitty ohne XTR leicht realisierbar wäre, is aber anscheinend doch nicht so leicht
> 
> ich komme momentan rechnerisch auf 14,5 kilo
> wenn ich folgende Komponenten tausche
> ...



Also wenn ich vergleiche machen schon Kassette und Bremse nochmal 300g aus, dann fährst Du ja 2-fach ... Umwerfer, Trigger und 2. Kettenblatt vorne sind auch gut Gewicht (ca. 240g grob umschlagen).
Sind wir schon bei 500g.
SteuerSatz, Lenker, Griffe, Vorbau, nochmal 250g mehr ... --> 750g
und so gehts weiter.

auch wenn es immer nur etwas ist, auf die Summe machts dann doch den unterschied.
Aber fahr das Spitfire erstmal. Die Banshee fahren sich super! Auch wenns Sie bissl schwerer sind. Grad wenns dann Bergab geht ...


----------



## NoStyle (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe die U-Turn Lyrik geliebt, genau so wenig hat mich mein robuster LRS im Stich gelassen - hat 5 Jahre lang am Wildcard prima funktioniert.
Aber ich denke mal, mit anderer Gabel und LRS kommt schonmal viel sinnvolles Gewicht weg. 16,3 kg sind zuviel, aber 14,x kg geht schon viel besser. Zumal das Spitfire deutlich mehr "Enduro" als "Trailbike" ist.

Ansonsten wie JansonJanson: Weniger Teile wiegen - mehr Fahren!


----------



## ar_jay (10. Dezember 2013)

keine Angst das Spitty wird schon bewegt, deswegen hab ichs ja erstmal mit den zur Verfügung stehenden finaziellen Mittel aufgebaut und auch erstmal die gute alte Lyrik eingebaut, die war jetzt mittlerweile schon im 4. Bike gesteckt. Jetzt wird halt nach und nach abgespeckt, wenn sich irgendwo ein Schnäppchen auftut, wie bei der Sixc die ich mir jetzt dann wahrscheinlich bestelle - ich hab zwar immer noch kein Geld dazu aber Shit happens dann kauf ichs mir halt als Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pro-wheels (11. Dezember 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Die Banshee fahren sich super! Auch wenns Sie bissl schwerer sind. Grad wenns dann Bergab geht ...



.... und sie halten -nicht wie die schwarzen Dosen


----------



## Tobiwan (11. Dezember 2013)

@JansonJanson: 
Warum kein Umbau auf 1-fach mit Mirfe-Ritzel (oder Alternativen)? Spart ca. 300 - 400 Gr und funktionell kommst du mit 32 (30) Zähne vorne und 42 Zähne hinten eigentlich alles hoch


----------



## JansonJanson (11. Dezember 2013)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> @JansonJanson:
> Warum kein Umbau auf 1-fach mit Mirfe-Ritzel (oder Alternativen)? Spart ca. 300 - 400 Gr und funktionell kommst du mit 32 (30) Zähne vorne und 42 Zähne hinten eigentlich alles hoch



bin ja schon bei 1x1o ... 32z vorne und hinten 11-36.
Wenn ich was über habe, kommt wenn,ne Xo1 ran ... diese Zwischenlösungen ... hmmm weiss nicht so Recht.

So, heute Umbau auf 27.5 Zoll 

Banshee Rune XL	3153,6
Banshee rearend 27.5 313,49
Banshee rearaxle	41,46
Sun Ringle Charger Pro 27.5 RW	993,7
Sun Ringle Charger Pro 27.5 FW	879,4
Hope IS-PM 183	38,58
Hope PM-PM 203	33,34
twenty6 Predator - ti	341,12
RS Pike 160mm 27.5 tapered	1862,2
Carbonforkspacer 1 1/8	15,8
SRAM Chain actuall weight	238,9
Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2,35 Trailstar 27.5	803,5
Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2,35 Pacestar 27.5	805,5
Shimano Zee wide range	270,19
XTR Trigger +shifting cable	119,45
Schaltzugendkappen 2x	0,62
Zughülle Shimano	41
SRAM XX 11-36	214,61
Hope 32t	33,9
CaneCreek Headset	95,93
Syntace Megaforce 2	105,56
XTR Trail Set	450,93
ESI Grips Extra chunky	82,86
KS Lev 150mm 30,9mm	608,3
66 Sick Espacio Race Carbon	154,11
CCDBAir 216mm inkl. Hardware	550,25
Banshee mechhaner	19,6
Sattelklemme Tune Würger 34,9mm	10,37
Enve DH Bar (770mm)	238,1
12x brakediscscrews	25,34
Hope 203mm	167,94
Hope 183mm	148,33
MRP 1x	59,53
XTR Innenlager	88,67
XTR cranks 180mm 565	565
Fett, Schmiermittel etc.	100

	13671,18


----------



## ar_jay (11. Dezember 2013)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> @JansonJanson:
> Warum kein Umbau auf 1-fach mit Mirfe-Ritzel (oder Alternativen)? Spart ca. 300 - 400 Gr und funktionell kommst du mit 32 (30) Zähne vorne und 42 Zähne hinten eigentlich alles hoch



er fährt doch schon 1x10, mit mirfe müßte er auf XT umsteigen und dann wird es 150g schwerer


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Dezember 2013)

ar_jay schrieb:


> er fährt doch schon 1x10, mit mirfe müßte er auf XT umsteigen und dann wird es 150g schwerer



rischdisch ...


----------



## NoStyle (12. Dezember 2013)

Boah JansonJanson, das ist einfach mal nur geil! 
Dachte zuerst Du hast jetzt ein Spitfire, da der Rahmen plötzlich so "schlank" aussieht, durch die 650B-Laufräder und XL-Größe - und hab dann erst die Partliste gelesen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (12. Dezember 2013)

... mir gings genauso!

Die 27.5er stehen dem großen Rahmen aber echt supergut


----------



## Stralov (12. Dezember 2013)

Denke bei so großen Leuten sind 27.5er auch echt sinnvoll. Schaut gut aus!!! Aber was is aus deinen schönen roten decals geworden?! :O


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Dezember 2013)

Stralov schrieb:


> Denke bei so großen Leuten sind 27.5er auch echt sinnvoll. Schaut gut aus!!! Aber was is aus deinen schönen roten decals geworden?! :O



Wegrationalisiert 

neue sind schon in Planung... wobei mir das Stealth auch super gefällt.
Mal sehen was die Launen so machen.
Decals kosten ja nicht die Welt, und groß Arbeit ists auch nicht


----------



## Tobiwan (12. Dezember 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> bin ja schon bei 1x1o ... 32z vorne und hinten 11-36.
> Wenn ich was über habe, kommt wenn,ne Xo1 ran ... diese Zwischenlösungen ... hmmm weiss nicht so Recht.



Sorry, meinte nicht dich sondern den Herrn, der sein Spitty Gewichtsoptimieren will....

Black is beautiful?!


----------



## termaltake (12. Dezember 2013)

My XL in 14.8 kg  and the you xl 13.6 :O wonderful :O

1.2 kg :O oh my good


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Dezember 2013)

termaltake schrieb:


> My XL in 14.8 kg  and the you xl 13.6 :O wonderful :O
> 
> 1.2 kg :O oh my good


----------



## Pilatus (12. Dezember 2013)

das Rune ist schick geworden.
wie sieht das Gewicht vom Spitfire zum Rune aus?


----------



## NoStyle (12. Dezember 2013)

Der Spitfire-Rahmen ist ca. 200 Gramm leichter als das Rune. Dürfte hauptsächlich am anderen Rahmendreieck und kürzeren KS-Links liegen. Der Hinterbau scheint bezüglich der Rohre und Fräßteile identisch zu sein.
Aber ich hoffe es entsteht nicht schon wieder eine Rahmengewichts-Diskussion - habe mich gerade mal durch die aktuellen Fusion-News diebezüglich "gequält" ... ich mags bald nicht mehr lesen ...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (12. Dezember 2013)

Mein Moped aktuell. 14,9kg mit komplett Stahlfeder. 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Dezember 2013)

Super schönes Bike!  

Im Moment fahre ich in der Winterkombi sogar mit 15,6kg herum. Stahlfederdämpfer (vorne sowieso), vorne 2.5er Baron, hinten Butcher SX mit Schlauch. Das läppert sich zusammen und rollen tut das Bike gar nicht mehr. *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (13. Dezember 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment fahre ich in der Winterkombi sogar mit 15,6kg herum.
> 
> ....    Das läppert sich zusammen und *rollen* tut das Bike gar nicht mehr. *g*



Hast wohl gleich Kufen drangeschraubt  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Dezember 2013)

Momentan bin ich unter der Nebelsuppe (weiter rechts im Bild). In ~3-4h bin ich mti meinem blauen Schatzerl bei der Kamera... YEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Pilatus (13. Dezember 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Der Spitfire-Rahmen ist ca. 200 Gramm leichter als das Rune. Dürfte hauptsächlich am anderen Rahmendreieck und kürzeren KS-Links liegen. Der Hinterbau scheint bezüglich der Rohre und Fräßteile identisch zu sein.
> Aber ich hoffe es entsteht nicht schon wieder eine Rahmengewichts-Diskussion - habe mich gerade mal durch die aktuellen Fusion-News diebezüglich "gequält" ... ich mags bald nicht mehr lesen ...



Danke.
das war für mich um etwas besser mit dem Rune vom JansonJanson vergleichen zu können.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. Dezember 2013)

Weiß jemand wie das jetzt mit dem Darkside ausschaut?


----------



## ar_jay (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich mein Bernhard hätte Ende August von Januar gesprochen, das kann sich aber noch verschoben haben - da man gar nichts mehr hört


----------



## culoduro (16. Dezember 2013)

So, jetzt hab ich meine Möhre auch mal zusammengesteckt 

Beim ersten rumrollern im Dorf - trails sind leider schon vereist - war der Aha Effekt im Vergleich zum vorigen: "aha! that's what suspension is supposed to feel like!"  





Grobe Teileliste:
Rahmen in L
Bos Deville 170
Saint Kurbel 175 mit 30er Raceface Single Narrow KB
Shimano XT Kassette 11-36 plus 42er Mirfe Ritzel
Laufraeder: DT Swiss 240, D-Light, Spank Spike 35 Felgen
Maxxis Minion ST 2.5 & Onza Ibex 2.4
Schaltwerk XT gedaempft
Lenker Nukeproof Warhead 800
Bremsen Formula The One 200/180
Vorbau Syntace Megaforce 40mm

Fühlt sich noch nicht mal sackschwer an.. 

Apropos, weiss einer von Euch, was beim Rahmen die Mindesteinstecktiefe ist fÃ¼r die SattelstÃ¼tze?


----------



## NoStyle (16. Dezember 2013)

Gutes Rune!
Einstecktiefe weiss ich nicht genau, aber ich stecke die Stütze der Sicherheit halber bis unter die Schweissnaht Unterseite Oberrohr ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Dezember 2013)

10cm, sagt Keith. In Wahrheit würde ich das aber abhängig vom Auszug und vom Fahrergewicht machen.... Einfach mit Vernunft abschneiden.  
Bei Verwendung einer Hülse, würde ich ruhig ein bisserl mehr nehmen. 

Schaut sehr gut aus!


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Dezember 2013)

so Leutz, 
jetzt mal gescheite Bilder ... thx @ Christian Bartosch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (22. Dezember 2013)

@GrazerTourer:

danke! sollte noch ein bisschen besser aussehen, wenn die Bremsleitungen bereinigt sind, und ich mal ein, zwei vernünftige Photos mache.. 
Letztes Wochenende ging Bozen noch, vielleicht geht sich ja nochmal ein Trip zum Bildet machen aus wenns nicht schon geschneit hat da unten. 

Aber Sattelstütze abschneiden - den Luxus hab ich nicht.  Bei 89er SL muss ich schauen, dass oder ob ich mit der 400er Stütze auskomme.


----------



## Parolli (22. Dezember 2013)




----------



## sevman (22. Dezember 2013)

Welche Rock Shox ist das? Sieht ja mal mega aus!


----------



## Parolli (22. Dezember 2013)

Pike 650b RCT3 DP, wobei ich 26" fahre, hab somit die gleiche Einbaulänge wie ne 170er Lyrik


----------



## rappelkiste (22. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
@Parolli Was für eine 2fach - Führung ist das - bist du zufrieden damit?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Parolli (22. Dezember 2013)

Heim 2 von E.13 - die erste die gscheit passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (23. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Runes am Start!


----------



## rappelkiste (23. Dezember 2013)

Nachdem ich mein Spitfire nun einen Monat habe - hier mal zwei bescheidene Bilder von einem fantastischen Bike 









Da es ein Budget-Aufbau ist spiegelt sich das auch im Gewicht wieder --> 14,4kg 
Da ist jetzt nicht wirklich was super schweres dabei aber in der Summe macht das dann 14+ aus.

edith: der HR2 ist 900g die Acros Flats 480g. ....
Ralf


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schöne Bikes!!! 

Das silberne mit der weißen Pike gefällt mir fast am besten.

@rappelkiste
Für eine Bufgetaufbau sind da aber eh sehr feine Teile drauf!


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Dezember 2013)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mein Spitfire nun einen Monat habe - hier mal zwei bescheidene Bilder von einem fantastischen Bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schön 
die schwarzen Decals fallen ja nicht wirklich auf...
ist auch nen 27.5 Zoll Aufbau, odeR?


----------



## NoStyle (23. Dezember 2013)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> ... Da es ein Budget-Aufbau ist spiegelt sich das auch im Gewicht wieder --> 14,4kg
> Da ist jetzt nicht wirklich was super schweres dabei aber in der Summe macht das dann 14+ aus ...


Ist doch egal - Du hast mit Pike und CCDB ein Hammerfahrwerk!!! Den Rest kann man doch nach und nach leichter pimpen wenn das Budget es zulässt.
Wirklich sinnvoll Gewicht sparen kann eigentlich nur noch am Laufradsatz oder Antrieb. Alles andere hat eher "minderwertigen" Kosten/Nutzen-Faktor, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## rappelkiste (23. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
ja ich fahre mittlerweile 650B mit HighRoller und Ardent. Leider gibt es zur Zeit noch nicht so viele Alternativen.
Das Gewicht wird schon noch etwas fallen. Wenn ich meinen leichten Teilespender ausschlachte werde ich wohl final bei ~13,7kg liegen mit 2fach.
Der LRS ist schon sehr leicht mit der AM-Ride --> 1650gr.

Die Pike wird meiner Meinung nach etwas zu sehr gehypt. Es scheint so das die meisten Spezialisten das feinfühlige Ansprechen mit sehr guter allgemeiner Performance gleichsetzen. Wenn ich schnell unterwegs bin funktioniert sie wirklich gut. Bist Du allerdings etwas langsamer im eher technischen Bereich unterwegs kannst Du sie nicht offen fahren - dann sackt sie doch deutlich an Stufen ein. Ist aber zum Glück nur ein Dreher am Druckstufeneinsteller. Meine "vom dunklen Lord" gepimpte Lyrik konnte beides sehr gut.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Die Pike ist für den aufgerufenen Preis in Verbindung mit dem Gewicht eine sehr gute Gabel Es gibt da im Moment imho keine wirkliche Alternative...

Ich hätte auch nicht gedacht das mir mal 140mm für Alles reichen könnten. Diese 140mm sind aber in Verbindung mit dem CC sehr gut nutzbar und darauf kommt es an.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich im Frühjahr noch einen AngleSet mit -0,5 Grad einbauen und dann wieder Neutral fahren um einen steileren Sitzwinkel in Verbindung mit 66Grad LW zu erhalten.

Ralf


----------



## trailterror (23. Dezember 2013)

@JJ

Fährt sich das rune eigentlich merklich anders mit sechs50 als vorher?


----------



## zangg (24. Dezember 2013)

Finde die Pike auch übermäßig gehyped lieber eine dicke Gabel fahren...was hier allerdings als Budget Aufbau bezeichnet wird ist schon befremdlich. 26" ist für den Grammfuchs doch eigentlich besser?
14,0 kg mit 36, Reverb, Schläuchen, 2 versch. Kurbelarme, dafür aber 1x10, 26" und dem ach so miesen CTD (den ich am Spitfire immernoch feier!)
Wobei es im Winter eher 14,5 bis 16kg wiegt, dank dem Schlamm.


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Dezember 2013)

zangg schrieb:


> Finde die Pike auch übermäßig gehyped lieber eine dicke Gabel fahren...was hier allerdings als Budget Aufbau bezeichnet wird ist schon befremdlich. 26" ist für den Grammfuchs doch eigentlich besser?
> 14,0 kg mit 36, Reverb, Schläuchen, 2 versch. Kurbelarme, dafür aber 1x10, 26" und dem ach so miesen CTD (den ich am Spitfire immernoch feier!)
> Wobei es im Winter eher 14,5 bis 16kg wiegt, dank dem Schlamm.



Bist Du die Pike schon gefahren? Sie kann wirklich was! Sonst wäre Sie nicht bei pinkbike mit product of the year 2013 und in der Dirt 100 etc. 
Das mit dem "Budget" gebe ich dir Recht, ich hab für meinen ersten Aufbau ca. nen halbes Jahr "gesammelt" und danach auch Stück für Stück verbessert.




trailterror schrieb:


> @JJ
> 
> Fährt sich das rune eigentlich merklich anders mit sechs50 als vorher?



Moinsn,
also habe erst 2 Ausfahrten hinter mir, eine im Regen und Matsch, und eine in nicht wirklich anspruchsvollem Gelände.
Was ich gemerkt habe, das die Pike mehr Feedback gibt (nein ich fang jetzt nicht an zu hypen), als meine Lyrik davor. Die Lyrik hat einfach alles geschluckt (was ja auch der Sinn war), wobei die Pike "straffer" ans Werk geht. Ich finds überraschend wie geschmeidig die Pike ans Werk geht - out of the box - und mit Luftdruck am oberen Ende der Skala.
Die größeren Räder ... die Vorteile in der Theorie merkt man, meiner Meinung nach, schon. Wenn jemand jetzt den "Aha" Effekt erwartet wird er enttäucht sein. Finde es eher ne Evolution als ne Revolution. Aber wie gesagt, erst 2 Touren hinter mir.
Vom Gefühl her war auf der Kante mehr Grip da, wobei in wie Weit die Felgen da natürlich mit rein spielen ... k.a. Crossmax SX Maulweite von 21mm, jetzt die Sun Ringle Charger Pro 23.5mm. (Mein Fahrradständer im T5 merkts deutlich, das die Reifen breiter bauen, weil die jetzt richtig fest geklemmt sind ^^)
Größere Trägheit kann ich nicht feststellen, Mehrgewicht pro Rad befinden sich ca 50g.
Auf Wurzelteppichen rolle ich gefühlt etwas schneller, die anderen Treten, pushen, schon wieder wo ich noch rolle.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, bilde mir ein, die Ausfallenden 26 -> 27.5 sind nicht nur einfach 1cm länger, beim hinhalten an den Hinterbau (wirklich nur hinhalten) könnte die Achse etwas höher sein, d.h. Tretlager bissl tiefer. Würde auch passen.

Und, wichtig wenn jemand 26 -> 27.5 geht, was ich nicht bedacht habe , die Kette muss länger werden 
Hab den Umbau gemacht, und dann gleich zu Bekannten nach Regensburg und Tour ... tja, an der Kassette kein 36er Ritzelblatt
Habe mir das am Montageständer schon angeschaut, aber nicht das Körpergewicht bedacht.

So kurzes Fazit...


----------



## trailterror (24. Dezember 2013)

Cool, danke schon mal.
Längere kettenstrebe nach deinem empfinden eher hinderlich bzgl agilität/faxen oder vernachlässigbar?

Feucht fröhliche feiertage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zangg (24. Dezember 2013)

Ausführliches Fazit! Als Rennfahrer würde ichs mir vllt auch überlegen auf die größeren Räder zu gehen, so lange ich jedoch für den Spaß fahre und nicht aus dem Handgelenk über jedes kleine Feature whippen, manualen und Bunny hoppen kann, denke ich steht mir ein größeres Laufrad eher im Weg. Wobei ich mit 1,88cm schon auf der längeren Seite bin.
Ich bin die Pike auch schon gefahren und habe 2 besondere Kritikpunkte:
Ich finde es wurde zuviel am Chassis gespart, gerade in Verbindung mit den windig geklemmten Maxle Achsen. Ich bin mit ordentlich Schwung in einen Steilhang gefahren, in welchem man definitiv an einer Stelle fies den Anker werfen muss, nur um festzustellen dass die Gabel auf der Bremse schon deutlich harscher in die Handgelenke geht. Ich kann das nur mit Buchsenklemmen erklären. Im Kontrast tut sich da bei ner 36 gar nichts. Man muss eine Achse eben auch so klemmen, dass sie Torsion im Casting verhindert. 
2tens hat die Krone geknackt was ich bei ner relativ neuen Gabel schon nicht so toll finde.
Am ehesten würde ich noch ne Mattoc probieren, die hat ein etwas überlegteres Chassis und auch eher eine Dämpfung nach meinem Geschmack. Da warte ich aber auch mal ab bis man die iwo testen kann. Positiv aufgefallen ist mir die deutlich leichtere Front auf jeden Fall.


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Dezember 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Cool, danke schon mal.
> Längere kettenstrebe nach deinem empfinden eher hinderlich bzgl agilität/faxen oder vernachlässigbar?
> 
> Feucht fröhliche feiertage



für mein empfinden kein Nachteil, bzw. behäbiger.
Bin aber auch eher nicht der Vertrider, sonder eher die schnellere Gangart ... dafür ist das Rune mit dem CCDB wahrlich gemacht


----------



## Frog (24. Dezember 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> @JJ
> 
> Fährt sich das rune eigentlich merklich anders mit sechs50 als vorher?


Würde mich auch interessieren....Hab die hälfte für 6 fünfzigB schon im Keller !


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Dezember 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren....Hab die hälfte für 6 fünfzigB schon im Keller !



siehe 4 posts weiter oben ...


----------



## trailterror (24. Dezember 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> für mein empfinden kein Nachteil, bzw. behäbiger.
> Bin aber auch eher nicht der Vertrider, sonder eher die schnellere Gangart ... dafür ist das Rune mit dem CCDB wahrlich gemacht



Alles klar. Für die schnellere gangart ists bestimmt von vorteil, ist doch klasse, dass du dir dein geiles rune nochmal für dich optimieren konntest 

Ich mags aber lieber etwas langsamer, kniffeliger (auf ne andere art und weise) und verspielt....muss es echt mal ausprobiern...

Ich frag mich auch ob man das plus an gewicht an den laufrädern merkt...?

Hab mir jetzt den baron 2.5 (12xxg) anstelle des HR2 ST (11xxg) vorn aufgezogen und hab die gut 100 gr beim spielen schon deutlich gemerkt (oder ich hab das VR wegen dem black chilli nur schwer vom boden gekriegt .....Deshalb hatte er natürlich wieder andere vorzüge.....

Herrje, wie mans dreht und kehrt, es bleibt alles immer irgendwo ein kompromiss...


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche allen von euch ein schönes Weihanchtsfest! Bin gerade von einer traumhaften Tour bei sommerlichen Temperaturen mit Horst
zurück gekommen. Geilooo! 

Grüße!




Und weihnachtlich war's auch, unter der Weihnachtsbaumgrenze!


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Dezember 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich wünsche alle von euch ein schönes Weihanchtsfest! Bin gerade von einer traumhaften Tour bei sommerlichen Temperaturen mit Horst
> zurück gekommen. Geilooo!
> 
> Grüße!
> ...


sogar der Christbaum is geschmückt! 
Super Bilder!


----------



## trailterror (24. Dezember 2013)

Super!!


----------



## nsc (24. Dezember 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich wünsche alle von euch ein schönes Weihanchtsfest!



Danke, wünsche ich Dir und allen anderen hier auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (26. Dezember 2013)

Bei Föhnsturm lässt sich auch der home trail wieder fahren… 1100m der kleine Gipfel, und völlig schneefrei!
Und das neue bike ist auch nicht sooo schlecht…


----------



## culoduro (26. Dezember 2013)

Da Tretlager entspricht allerdings nicht ganz den Angaben… 350mm mit 170er Gabel und low setting ist jetzt nicht ganz so tief wie erhofft. Müssten ja eigentlich um die 344mm oder so sein - 340mm im low setting plus ein paar mm für die 170er Gabel. Die Reifen sind jetzt auch nicht extravagant gross.

Wie habt eigentlich den Sag eingestellt?
Auf dem Tuning Guide von Cane Creek steht 17mm (war dem Dämpfer beigelegt).
Auf dem Banshee Blog http://bansheebikes.blogspot.de/2010/06/set-your-sag.html sind fürs Rune bei 25-27% Sag 13-14mm Dämpfer-sag angegeben… Da wären 17mm Dämpfer-sag ja schon weit über 30% Fahrwerks-sag.


----------



## rappelkiste (26. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
ich hab zwar nur ein Spitfire aber ich würde da mit der HP gehen.. Dein referenzierter Link ist auch schon etwas älter..
http://bansheebikes.com/rune-geometry/print-2

Dort stehen 28% --> ~17mm

Ralf

edith: Rune V2 hat 63,5mm Hub


----------



## NoStyle (27. Dezember 2013)

Kommt wohl in den nächsten 6 Monaten ...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. Dezember 2013)

Geil. Gibts schon Geodaten?


----------



## NoStyle (27. Dezember 2013)

Ne, nocht nicht. Das ist ein Teaser-Pic von der Banshee-Facebook-Page. Aber ich denke mal die kurzen sub 43 cm Kettenstreben und Lenkwinkel zwischen 63 und 65 Grad. Wenn die Dropouts bleiben dann auch für 650B/27.5 kompatibel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (28. Dezember 2013)

Das Rune geht schon sehr gut bergab!!
Was der Hinterbau an Traktion und Grip aufbaut, macht echt Laune. Ohne dabei träge zu wirken. Einige Manöver wären mit dem 301 trotz gepushtem Rp23 und nominal selbem Federweg einfach hakeliger gewesen, da der Hinterbau bockiger und trotziger reagiert.
Das Tretlager finde ich trotz low/slack setting auch beim Fahren nicht übermässig tief (350 gemessen).
Ob sich ein Angleset lohnt, um damit auch noch etwas mehr Wendigkeit durch das high Setting rauszukriegen?

Ach ja: das Gewicht das Rahmens finde ich bergab eigentlich eher von Vorteil... 

Für lange Touren und kurze traillastige AX ist mir das Rune aber wahrscheinlich, gerade in dem Aufbau mit Spike LRS, und Minion ST/ Ibex, etwas zu schwer. Klettern tut schon einen Tacken mehr Körner kosten als mit dem 301. Also überlege ich, das 301 auf 140/150 runterzurüsten evtl mit 650B Vorderrad, oder aber schiele auf das Phantom....
(Wobei ich mich im technischen und steilen mit dem 29er Stumpjumper eines Spezl durchaus hakeliger gefühlt hab als mit dem 301, obwohl mir das Drüberbraten von den grossen Laufrädern sonst ziemlich Bock gemacht hat... den Grip fand ich auch mit deutlich bescheideneren Reifen als am 26er gar nicht so schlecht...)

@GrazerTourer: was stellst Du mit deinem LV die Tage noch an? Richtige Berge und längere Touren, oder mehr die Arbeitsrunde?


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. Dezember 2013)

Das 301 verwende ich sehr selten. Fast nur für in die Arbeit. Nach Hause sind es aber auch da rund 800hm mit sehr lustigen Trails rauf und runter. Ich gebe auch gerne zu, dass mir das genaue auf Linie Fahren mit dem 301 schon taugt, zwischendurch. Mit Rocket Ron und Crest Felgen sollte man das, wenn man das Material nicht töten will auch.  Die selben Wegerl sind mit dem Rune halt einen Tick schneller und viel flowiger. .. .beides ist geil! 

Mein Rune fahre ich derzeit mit rund 15,6kg in der Gegend herum. Coil vorne und hinten, Baron, Butcher SX... Das zehrt an der Kraft, geht aber einfach geschmeidig....

Wegen Tretlagerhöhe:
Ich bin gerade am hin und her Überlegen, weil ich eigentlich gerne meine Van ersetzen möchte. Was tun? Lyrik? Die ist eine Bank! Pike? Mattoc? Luft Federn bin ich skeptisch gegenüber eingestellt. Aber wieso nicht probieren? Aber wie tu ich mit der Einbauhohe? Die bauen alle so hoch wie eine 170er Lyrik. Ich fahre derzeit 160mm vorne +hohe/kurze Stellung + 1,5grad flacher. Das wäre so, wie tief und lang und 170mm Gabel (oder 160er in 650b mit 26er laufrad). Will ich es so tief? Ich will das Bike maximal kurz... Wäre die Van kaputt (sie geht eh einwandfrei, aber eine Lyrik geht halt doch besser und eine Pike oder Mattoc wäre so viel leichter!), würde ich mir einfach eine kaufen... . Ach, so schwer! Helfts mir! 

DIE Kombi wäre:
Ein Spitfire mit Pike/Mattoc, max 13,5kg und ein Rune oder Darkside mit 170/180mm vorne..


----------



## culoduro (28. Dezember 2013)

Meinst Du, Du verlierst durch den 1,5 Grad Angleset ca. 1.5cm Tretlagerhöhe? Das ist schon ordentlich.
Laut App liegt mein Lenkwinkel bei unter 64 Grad mit low setting und 170er Deville, fühlt sich jetzt nicht super träge an. Da wäre ein Angleset mit 1 Grad und kurzen Kettenstreben auch lecker...

Hast Du eigentlich ein schlechteres Kletterverhalten bemerkt mit den kürzeren Kettenstreben beim high Setting?


----------



## NoStyle (28. Dezember 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ... Wegen Tretlagerhöhe:
> Ich bin gerade am hin und her Überlegen, weil ich eigentlich gerne meine Van ersetzen möchte. Was tun? Lyrik? Die ist eine Bank! Pike? Mattoc? Luft Federn bin ich skeptisch gegenüber eingestellt. Aber wieso nicht probieren? Aber wie tu ich mit der Einbauhohe? Die bauen alle so hoch wie eine 170er Lyrik. Ich fahre derzeit 160mm vorne +hohe/kurze Stellung + 1,5grad flacher. Das wäre so, wie tief und lang und 170mm Gabel (oder 160er in 650b mit 26er laufrad). Will ich es so tief? Ich will das Bike maximal kurz... Wäre die Van kaputt (sie geht eh einwandfrei, aber eine Lyrik geht halt doch besser und eine Pike oder Mattoc wäre so viel leichter!), würde ich mir einfach eine kaufen... . Ach, so schwer! Helfts mir!
> 
> DIE Kombi wäre:
> Ein Spitfire mit Pike/Mattoc, max 13,5kg und ein Rune oder Darkside mit 170/180mm vorne..


Vorab: Luftfedergabeln gehen mittlerweile richtig gut, also keine Angst! Dazu gibt es ja nicht nur Pike oder Mattoc. Wenn Du weiterhin 26 Zoll im Rune fahren möchtest wäre eine 16 cm BOS Deville die Alternative, wenn auch teurer. Da gehen aber auch in der Not 650B rein und mit knapp 2000 Gramm und mit 545 mm Einbauhöhe gut in der Norm ...

Als Nebensache wäre Spitfire und Darkside wohl idealer. Zum Rune trennt es sich vermutlich zu wenig, wobei man mit dem Rune ein sehr gutes One-for-All hat ...



odysseus schrieb:


> ... Hast Du eigentlich ein schlechteres Kletterverhalten bemerkt mit den kürzeren Kettenstreben beim high Setting?


Ein schlechteres Kletterverhalten kann ich mir schwer vorstellen. Man hat ja dadurch den steilsten Sitzwinkel und durch das Angleset ist dieser vermutlich noch steiler als 74,5 Grad. Damit sollte man wohl genug Power auf die Pedale bekommen ...


----------



## culoduro (28. Dezember 2013)

NoStyle,
ich dachte dabei daran, dass durch die kürzeren Kettenstreben weniger Druck aufs Vorderrad kommt... Aber wahrscheinlich gleicht sichs durch den deutlich steileren Sitzwinkel wieder aus!


----------



## NoStyle (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde mal folgendes behaupten: Der Druck auf´s Vorderrad hat weniger mit Kettenstrebenlänge zu tun, sondern vielmehr mit langem Reach und/oder steilem Sitzwinkel. Dadurch ist Deine Position auf/über dem Bike zentrierter oder sogar vorverlagert, je nach dem ...
Etwas längere Kettenstreben sind bei steilen Uphills durchaus von Vorteil, da sich die Front etwas später aufbäumt.
Unter´m Strich geht es darum die beste Balance für sich zu finden. Dazu ändert sich die Kettenstrebe durch die Flip-Chip-Settings ja nur um ganz wenige Millimeter.


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. Dezember 2013)

Also klettern tut das Rune in der kurzen Einstellung super gut! 

Ich habe vorhin den Lenkwinkel gemeint und nicht die Tretlagerhöhe. Sprich: - 1,5 Grad angleset bei 160mm wäre etwa gleich wie die flachste Stellung mit 170er Gabel. Vermutlich ist es aber eh wurscht, weil man ein paar mm da oder einen halben Grad ja eh nur durch Einbildung merkt... *g*

NoStyle: ganz so glaube ich das nicht.  klar gehen die Sau gut, solange es nicht sehr steil wird - zumindest glaube ich das noch immer und sehe das auch bei diversen Bike Bergsteiger Videos, die Luftgabeln fahren. Und genau da habe ich meine Bedenken. Ich werde es eh testen, keine Sorge! Aber ich bin mir sicher es wird ein Kompromiss (der wohl für 500g weniger eingegangen wird...? ). Es ist halt immer die Frage wo man seine Grenze zieht, bei den Kompromissen. Am 301 fand ich das Mehrgewicht der Sektor lächerlich, wenn ich vergleiche viel besser sie trotz schlechterer Dämpfung im Vergleich zur Revelation geht. schlecht war die Revelation aber definitiv auch nicht! 
Third eye ist vom Wildcard mit 66er auf Rune mit u turn Lyrik umgestiegen. In seinem Fall war das auch ein deutlicher Rückschritt bei der Gabel...Aber das Gewicht redet halt auch mit. 

Irgendwann überwinde ich mich und kaufe mir auf gut Glück eine Pike oder Mattoc. Zuerst muss ich mir über 26/650b/angelest (ja/nein) im Klaren sein.


----------



## NoStyle (28. Dezember 2013)

Grazer, ich denke man braucht dann wohl eine Luftgabel mit sehr gut einstellbarer Lowspeed-Druckstufe. Ich habe wenig vergleich, zumal ich ganz anderes Gelände befahre, aber die Deville macht das sehr ordentlich und steht generell etwas höher/stabiler im gesamten mittleren Federweg. Das müsstest Du nur alles mal Probefahren können ... das gilt übrigens auch für 650B ...


----------



## rappelkiste (28. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
@GrazerTourer 
Wieso schreibst du nicht mal Lord Helmchen auf eine auf deine Präferenzen angepasste Pike an? Er hat sich imho bisher recht positiv über die Pike geäußert.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## trailterror (29. Dezember 2013)

EBL lyric 170mm: 555mm
EBL pike 160mm/27,5: 552mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (29. Dezember 2013)

Also ich hab mit meiner 170 Lyric einen Lenkwinkel von 64,5 in der Slack Einstellung. Tretlager liegt bei 345mm, find ich schon recht ordentlich. Evtl kommt bei mir noch ein Angelset mit -1grad rein. So hab ich es Park noch weng flacher und länger, solllte dann noch weng satter auf der Piste liegen. Für die Hometrails wirds dann einfach auf High oder Neutral umgebaut.


----------



## der freed (29. Dezember 2013)

Heute war einer von euch Jungs in Freiburg auf dem Rossi unterwegs, mit Kinderanhänger. Verdammt coole nummer!!! Schwarzes Rune, Grüne Elox Anbauteile?! Und ein  für die Aktion!


----------



## Nussketier (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, ich hätte mal eine frage an die spitfire spezialisten hier: Liegt bei dem Rad das Tretlager unterhalb der Radachsen? Hat es quasi eine bb-drop? Würde mich speziell beim Umbau auf 650b interessieren.
Danke.


----------



## rappelkiste (29. Dezember 2013)

Servus,
ja .. bei mir sind es ~10mm

- Pike 650B mit 150mm
- 2,3" High Roller II
- 2,25 Ardent

in Low - Setting
Ralf


----------



## JansonJanson (30. Dezember 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Also klettern tut das Rune in der kurzen Einstellung super gut!
> 
> Ich habe vorhin den Lenkwinkel gemeint und nicht die Tretlagerhöhe. Sprich: - 1,5 Grad angleset bei 160mm wäre etwa gleich wie die flachste Stellung mit 170er Gabel. Vermutlich ist es aber eh wurscht, weil man ein paar mm da oder einen halben Grad ja eh nur durch Einbildung merkt... *g*
> 
> ...



Wie schon kurz mal mit mit dir gequatscht, spiele nen bisschen mit der Dicke des Öl´s. Konnte bei meiner 170er SoloAir, mit dickerem Öl die Low Speed Druckstufe besser merken als mit nomalem Öl.


----------



## NoStyle (30. Dezember 2013)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hätte mal eine frage an die spitfire spezialisten hier: Liegt bei dem Rad das Tretlager unterhalb der Radachsen? Hat es quasi eine bb-drop? Würde mich speziell beim Umbau auf 650b interessieren.
> Danke.





rappelkiste schrieb:


> Servus,
> ja .. bei mir sind es ~10mm
> 
> - Pike 650B mit 150mm
> ...


Bei mir sind es etwas weniger, ca. 3 bis 4 mm tiefer. Ich fahre HansDampf 2.25 in 650B und das Neutral-Setting. Ich denke mal dass beim Spitfire generell Low- und Neutral-Setting unterhalb der Radachse liegen, High auf gleicher Höhe oder etwas darüber, egal ob 26 Zoll oder 650B ...


----------



## Nussketier (30. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Info


----------



## pro-wheels (31. Dezember 2013)

Banshee Spitfire Testbike in M @ 13,9kg - 650b


----------



## NoStyle (31. Dezember 2013)

Schönes Spitfire! 

Soooo, ich wünsche der Banshee-Rider-Family einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2014 - lasst es krachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Third Eye (1. Januar 2014)

Prosit Neujahr allen Leuten hier! 

Der Kracher für das Jahr 2014 kam noch schnell am vorletzten Tag 2013,
passend zu den grünen Weihnachten hier: Weihnachtsfrosch

Fürs erste mal nur ein Kellerfoto:


----------



## NoStyle (2. Januar 2014)

Oh, vom Silver-Surfer zum großem Hulk mutiert ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Januar 2014)

Schön ist es geworden!  Freu mich schon auf eine heitere bunte Ausfahrt!


----------



## thomas.h (2. Januar 2014)

Horst, du Monster!!!!


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Januar 2014)

Nachtrag: Die Kurbel muss jetzt dann aber echt einmal schwarz werden.....


----------



## nilspecialzed09 (2. Januar 2014)

slidedown schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Foto ergattert.
> Ich weiß das bild wurde vor ewigkeiten reingestellt , aber ich plane auch an mein wildcard ne hammerschmidt zu bauen. Gibts bei der Montage irgentwelche Probleme oder passt alles auf anhieb ? War da nicht mal was wegen Pedalrückschlag , spielt der da irgentwie mit rein ?
> 
> Grüße
> Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slidedown (3. Januar 2014)

Hi Nils,

über die Montage kann ich nix sagen, da ich das im Radladen machen hab lassen.
Kommt darauf an, wie gut die ISCG Aufnahme ist. Bei manchen Räderen muss
man diese noch planfräsen damit die Hammerschmidt genau rechtwinklig zu
Pedalachse montiert werden kann.
Pedalrückschlag oder Wippen war auch nicht anders als mit ner normalen Kurbel.
Im Wiegetritt schon etwas mehr als mit nem größeren Kettenblatt, aber nicht viel.
Meiner Meinung nach spricht nix dagegen wenn man mit dem Mehrgewicht und
der Geräuschkulisse leben kann.


----------



## Third Eye (5. Januar 2014)

Schlechtwetterzeit ist Bastelzeit: Die Unterseite an der rechten Kettenstrebe am alten Rahmen war von Bäumen, Felsen und der Kette schon einwenig mitgenommen, also eine Kunststoffplatte zurechtgeschnitten und gebogen.


----------



## Brainspiller (5. Januar 2014)

Hübsch!
Was ist das genau für ein Kunstoff?


----------



## Third Eye (5. Januar 2014)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Hübsch!
> Was ist das genau für ein Kunstoff?


 
Hab ich von Martin (GrazerTourer) bekommen, ist glaub ich ein POM.
Das schwarze ist ein Tesa Gewebeband, wegen der Optik ...


----------



## nilspecialzed09 (6. Januar 2014)

slidedown schrieb:


> Hi Nils,
> 
> über die Montage kann ich nix sagen, da ich das im Radladen machen hab lassen.
> Kommt darauf an, wie gut die ISCG Aufnahme ist. Bei manchen Räderen muss
> ...



Wow, das ich so schnell ne Antwort kriege , hätte ich nicht gedacht  
Also ich denke ich werds mal ausprobieren. Ich hab Banshee auch mal angeschrieben und die meinten auch ,dass das kein Problem sein sollte und mit der Geräuschkulisse komm ich klar  Jetzt muss ich nurnoch meine Kurbeln verkauft kriegen und dann gehts los. Wenns fertig ist und ih dann noch drann denke lad ich auch maln Bild hoch.


----------



## NoStyle (6. Januar 2014)

Ein weiterer Testbericht vom Rune:

*http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-das-banshee-rune-2013-in-26-und-27-5/*


----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. Januar 2014)

Naja der Test ist jetzt aber nicht so aussagekräftig.


----------



## NoStyle (6. Januar 2014)

Könnte aber auch schlimmer sein. 
Mir persönlich wird auch der CCDB zuviel abgefeiert. Dabei entstehen die guten Hinterbau-Eigenschaften in erster Linie durch die Kinematik. Aber ich denke das lässt sich zwischen den Zeilen gut durchlesen:
_"... Die fehlende Pro-Pedal-Funktion am Hinterbau fiel dabei kaum auf, da der Dämpfer so gut wie keine Tretteinflüsse aufzunehmen schien ..."_  oder _"... der hervorragend arbeitende CCDBAir scheint wie gemacht zu sein für die Kinematik des Runes. Wir hatten das satte Gefühl eines Stahlfederdämpfers, welcher uns auch bei härterer Gangart und rauerem Untergrund nie im Stich ließ. Ein klassisches „Durchrauschen“ im Federweg bzw ein unsensibles Ansprechverhalten bei entsprechend höherer Druckstufe, wie es bei so manch anderer Luftdämpfer der Fall sein kann, ist hier kein Thema ..."_

Am Ende ist der wirklich einzige Kritikpunkt (mal wieder) das Rahmengewicht ...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. Januar 2014)

Dämpfer mag zwar gut sein. Der Frame aber besser. Fahr ja nen Vivid Coil und der macht den Hinterbau noch ne Ecke sensibler und schluckfreudiger.
Aber das Rune is schon mega. Ich kann damit alles machen, was ich auch sonst so mit einem Downhiller gemacht hab.
Das Teil muss man richtig prügeln. Vollgas ins Steinfeld oder Wurzelfeld, abzug an fetten Sprüngen oder durch Anlieger knallen.
So mag es das Rad. Natürlich kann man damit auch eine gemütliche Tour fahren, aber in erster linie ist das Teil zum Berg runter brettern gebaut.


----------



## NoStyle (7. Januar 2014)

Uhh, das Orange gibt es jetzt wohl zu bestellen. Wenn ich das richtig lese gibt es das Spitfire ebenfalls limitiert in dieser Farbe!

*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=621387277897630*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (7. Januar 2014)

Da könnte man auf ganz ganz ganz blöde Ideen kommen........... Punkt Punkt Punkt.... Punkt Punkt.... *g*


----------



## Schreiner (7. Januar 2014)

Ich mag mein gelbes noch ;-) Gott sei Dank, wobei das grüne...... aus Nein Schluss....

Ich denke gerade eher daran den Fox wegzupacken und nen DB Air CS zu kaufen.

Der Stahl DB ist absolut genial, ob der CS wohl der kompromiss aus genialer Dämpfer und Gewicht ist.


----------



## stefanjansch (7. Januar 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Da könnte man auf ganz ganz ganz blöde Ideen kommen........... Punkt Punkt Punkt.... Punkt Punkt.... *g*


 

Auf Kurz oder lang, kommt bei dir sicher auch was dickes dazu ;-)


----------



## Schtiereo (8. Januar 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Da könnte man auf ganz ganz ganz blöde Ideen kommen........... Punkt Punkt Punkt.... Punkt Punkt.... *g*


Allerdings....nächste Woche bekomme ich hoffentlich die Nachricht, dass es mit der blöden Idee klappt.


----------



## pro-wheels (10. Januar 2014)

" Uhh, das Orange gibt es jetzt wohl zu bestellen. Wenn ich das richtig lese gibt es das Spitfire ebenfalls limitiert in dieser Farbe! "

Ja da ist was am Laufen


----------



## konastuff (16. Januar 2014)

- FACE -


----------



## NoStyle (16. Januar 2014)

Super!


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Januar 2014)

"Gleich tuts weh" sagt der Gesichtsausdruck ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Januar 2014)

mmmmmm, da fällt mir was ein: einem Arbeitskollegen von mir ist in genau dem Moment wie auf dem Foto(bei ~15km/h weggerutsch) beim Abstützen der Oberschenkelknochen zersplittert (in mehrere Teile und längs bis ins Becken und ins Knie aufgespalten). Ziemlich ekelhaft und blöd gelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börnd (16. Januar 2014)

mies! hört sich aber an, als hätte derjenige noch nie sport gemacht.


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Januar 2014)

Börnd schrieb:


> mies! hört sich aber an, als hätte derjenige noch nie sport gemacht.



Hm, nicht unbedingt. Rennradlfahrer... Beim Abstützen hat er wohl das bein so ungünstig hingestellt, dass die Kraft dan einem Punkt zusammen gelaufen ist.  Und dann hat's geknattert im Bein. *g*

zurück zum Thema. 

Ab sofort fahre ich mit Reduzierhülse und 27,2er Stütze herum. So bekomme ich nun auch den letzten Zentimeter ins Sattelrohr.


----------



## iceis (17. Januar 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ab sofort fahre ich mit Reduzierhülse und 27,2er Stütze herum. So bekomme ich nun auch den letzten Zentimeter ins Sattelrohr.



hätte da nicht anschrägen der 30,9er Stütze auch gereicht?


----------



## zangg (18. Januar 2014)

Dabei sägst du aber auf der Seite ab, die sich im Rahmen abstützen soll wenn voll ausgezogen -> kannste die Stütze eigentlich auch direkt ganz absägen.

Edit:
Da fällt mir ein, dass ich berichten wollte:Habe mein Zee Schaltwerk wegen nachhaltiger Beschädigung gegen ein Medium SLX ausgetauscht und bei der Gelegenheit auch das runtergefahrene Kettenblatt gegen ein Race Face Narrow Wide ersetzt. 
Hats mit dem Zee mit verschärft eingestelltem Reibungsdämpfer und normalen Kettenblatt, XCX Führung so gescheppert, dass ich manchmal meine Kette am Knöchel gespürt habe, ist jetzt mit dem Medium SLX Schaltwerk, Reibungsdämpfer in originial Einstelllung und OHNE Führung absolute Ruhe!
Einerseits scheint die Längung der Kettenstreben bei schnellen groben Schlägen den Reibungsdämpfer vom super kurzen Zee Schaltwerk einfach deaktiviert zu haben (rotiert deutlich mehr als das SLX) und zusätzlich ist die Führungswirkung der dick-dünn Blätter echt der Wahnsinn.


----------



## thomas.h (18. Januar 2014)

Weiß jemand zufällig, wieviel beim XL-Rune das Sitzrohr maximal gekürzt werden kann, bevor die Verstrebung im Weg ist?
Danke!


----------



## NoStyle (18. Januar 2014)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig, wieviel beim XL-Rune das Sitzrohr maximal gekürzt werden kann, bevor die Verstrebung im Weg ist?
> Danke!


Beim M waren es knapp 18 bis max. 20 Millimeter. Mein L habe ich 19 Millimeter eingekürzt und einen neuen Klemmschlitz hinten angebracht. Mehr geht nicht, sonst passen einige Klemmen unter Umständen nicht.
Ob das beim XL anders ist weiss ich allerdings nicht genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (18. Januar 2014)

zangg schrieb:


> Dabei sägst du aber auf der Seite ab, die sich im Rahmen abstützen soll wenn voll ausgezogen -> kannste die Stütze eigentlich auch direkt ganz absägen.



da hast natürlich recht.


----------



## Third Eye (18. Januar 2014)

Meine Eindrücke vom Umstieg von Medium auf ein Large Rune: Länge läuft


----------



## NoStyle (19. Januar 2014)

Interessante Eindrücke bezüglich der Rahmengrößen und Fahreigenschaften! 
Sehe ich das richtig - ebenfalls Sitzrohr gekürzt?


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. Januar 2014)

Sodala, jetzt habe ich den siebenten (7.!!!) Freilauf in rund 6 Jahren zerbröselt. Ich kauf mir nun eine richtig gute Nabe....

Ansonsten: Wochenendecheck: Rune super, Wetter super, Trails schnell und super, alles super! Freiläufe: bäh!


----------



## Third Eye (19. Januar 2014)

@ Martin: einmal was gscheites und du hast deine Ruhe! Mittlerweile wäre sogar eine Chris King wohl günstiger gewesen!? 
@ NoStyle: da hast aber genau geschaut!  Ja, ein bisserl (14 mm), jetzt stützt sich die Sattelstütze auch am Oberrohr ab.

Heute mal trockene Bedingungen und ein flowiger Weg: wow, Länge gibt Sicherheit!


----------



## Dakeyras (19. Januar 2014)

welche nabe hattest du denn bisher?


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. Januar 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> welche nabe hattest du denn bisher?



Ich merke, es sind sogar schon acht.
Hope (2x defekt), Shimano (4x kaputt), Novatec (2x kaputt) und Superstar Components (=Novatec).

Hope: Federn und/oder Klinken regelmäßig kaputt. Das ist eh noch irgendwie okay.
Shimano: 3x Hohlschraube gebrochen, was dieses Mal genau kaputt ist weiß ich noch nicht (XT, 142x12mm. ich schätze, dass auch hier die (in diesem Fall) fix mit dem Freilauf verbundene Hohlachse gebrochen ist)
Novatec: 1x Freilauf längs durch gerissen, 1x lediglich sehr viel Spiel (kaputtes Gleitlager) - der wäre, hätte ich das nicht bemerkt, bestimmt auch kurz darauf gebrochen, weil er nicht mehr ordentlich gesessen ist.

Natürlich sind das alles keine super tollen Naben, das ist mir schon klar.

Horst, eine CK ist wegen fehlender XD Kompatibilität leider keine Option. Sonst wäre ich bereit. ;-)


----------



## ar_jay (20. Januar 2014)

Wie wärs mit der ner Industry Nine Torch - soll in der gleichen Liga wie CK spielen und es gibt XD Freiläufe


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. Januar 2014)

Ja, da bin ich eh schwer am Überlegen. 400 EUR sind halt auch 400 eur. Evenuell mach ich das aber sogar...

Aber zurück zum Thema!  Foto habe ich leider gerade keines bei der Hand. hmmm


----------



## ar_jay (20. Januar 2014)

Hast Du n Angebot für 400 Euro - wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (20. Januar 2014)

Ich bin mit meinen acros sehr zufrieden


----------



## Third Eye (20. Januar 2014)

Und die Industrie Nine klingt auch fein! Lauter als eine CK, aber nicht so arg (prollig ... sorry Hope Freunde) wie eine Hope,
dazu auch feiner ... eh klar, bei 3°!  Auch leichter als eine CK!
Ich hab halt keine Dauerlauferfahrungen damit.


----------



## Frog (21. Januar 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ja, da bin ich eh schwer am Überlegen. 400 EUR sind halt auch 400 eur. Evenuell mach ich das aber sogar...
> 
> Aber zurück zum Thema!  Foto habe ich leider gerade keines bei der Hand. hmmm


hier mal gerade ein Freilauf zum ansehen auf EBAY (USA):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NM-Industry-9-Nine-Shimano-SRAM-8-9-10-speed-free-hub-body-/161204269844


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Januar 2014)

Ich werfe mal die Profile Racing Naben in den Raum ...


----------



## zangg (23. Januar 2014)

Welche Superstar hattest du? Ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit den Teslas. Sehr gute Lager, Freilauf so designed, dass der Freilaufkörper ein Verschleissteil ist und nicht der Nabenkörper, also die Zähne in welche eingerastet wird am Freilauf und habe bei regelmäßiger Wartung (alle 3 Monate) nur positives zu berichten. Sind auch schon knapp 100000hm alt.


----------



## paradox (23. Januar 2014)

Habe Acros und die laufen und laufen und laufen... 

Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind dann laufen sie noch morgen...


----------



## teatimetom (23. Januar 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Sodala, jetzt habe ich den siebenten (7.!!!) Freilauf in rund 6 Jahren zerbröselt. Ich kauf mir nun eine richtig gute Nabe....
> 
> Ansonsten: Wochenendecheck: Rune super, Wetter super, Trails schnell und super, alles super! Freiläufe: bäh!


Scheint am banshee zu liegen 
Habe in den letzten 3 Jahren folgendes defektiert:

Shimano Xt Freilauf Körper gebrochen
hadley sperrklinken defekt
Magura nabe Sperrklinke n defekt
Acros .74 sperrklinken defekt

acros hat mir für die nabe ohne aufpreis eine neue .75fr nabe geschenkt. Sehr empfdhlenswert.


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5


----------



## NoStyle (24. Januar 2014)

Zum Thema Naben/Freiläufe kann ich nicht viel beisteuern. Die Veltec DH ist zwar schwer, lief aber über viele Jahre einwandfrei. Die jetzige Tune MK macht bislang auch keine Probleme. Allerdings recht teuer, dafür leicht.

Mal zwei schöne Spitfires:










Inzwischen tauchen wohl auch die ersten Orange-Runes auf:


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Januar 2014)

All Black spitfire sieht ja auch aus wie meins ... ^^, bzw. sah aus wie meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nussketier (26. Januar 2014)

Fährt eigentlich jemand den serienmäßigen X-fusion in seinem Rune oder Spitfire?
Ist der so viel schlechter gegenüber dem Fox oder CC?


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Februar 2014)

Kurze Frage: 
gibt es einen Banshee Händler im Südwesten der nicht nur auf der Händlerliste geführt wird, sondern der auch Räder da hat und bei dem man ein Spitfire V2 probefahren könnte?

Herzlichen Dank und Gruß
Hockdrik


----------



## nsc (7. Februar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> gibt es einen Banshee Händler im Südwesten der nicht nur auf der Händlerliste geführt wird, sondern der auch Räder da hat und bei dem man ein Spitfire V2 probefahren könnte?
> 
> Herzlichen Dank und Gruß
> Hockdrik



Hmm vlt den? www.komking.de


----------



## zangg (7. Februar 2014)

Was für ein Tune bei einem Vivid Air wäre geeignet? M/M?
Mein Float CTD entwickelt nach 50000hm gerade die ersten Zickereien. Leerweg am Anfang des Schafts, bis die Dämpfung greift und der Rebound Versteller öffnet sich ab und zu von selbst..


----------



## xcrider21 (7. Februar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> gibt es einen Banshee Händler im Südwesten der nicht nur auf der Händlerliste geführt wird, sondern der auch Räder da hat und bei dem man ein Spitfire V2 probefahren könnte?
> Herzlichen Dank und Gruß
> Hockdrik



Ich kenne nen Banshee Händler in der Nähe. 
Dort gäbs zur Zeit ein Rune in M eins in L un ein Prime in M zum Test. 
Dass mit dem Spitfire liesse sich sicher auch regeln.
Wenn du Interesse hast gib doch nochmal kurz Bescheid.


----------



## schaeufele (7. Februar 2014)

> Ich kenne nen Banshee Händler in der Nähe.
> Dort gäbs zur Zeit ein Rune in M eins in L un ein Prime in M zum Test.



das Rune live - ich wäre interessiert 
So wie es scheint werden die Händler immer mehr. Gibt's eine aktuelle Händlerliste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcrider21 (7. Februar 2014)

schaeufele schrieb:


> das Rune live - ich wäre interessiert
> So wie es scheint werden die Händler immer mehr. Gibt's eine aktuelle Händlerliste?



Ein Freund von mir ist seit kurzem Banshee Händler und hat wie gesagt ein paar Räder da. Weiss nicht von wo du bist ,
ist aber wahrscheinlich ein wenig weit von dir . "Wir" / ich bin aus der Pfalz. Wenn  du mir ne PN schickst , kann ich dir gerne die Adresse/email weiterleiten. Iss ja sonst glaub ich nich so Forumskonform...


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Februar 2014)

nsc schrieb:


> Hmm vlt den? www.komking.de




Ich sehe gerade, dass die ein Ladenlokal in Bruchsal haben, das passt eigentlich - vielen Dank!


----------



## zangg (8. Februar 2014)

Wie würdet ihr das Diagramm auslegen? Welches Tune fürn Vivid Air?
Von Keith:


----------



## schrabbel (9. Februar 2014)

Mein Spitfire ist fertig


----------



## NoStyle (9. Februar 2014)

Fein! 
Ist das ein 40 mm MegaForce Vorbau?


----------



## schrabbel (9. Februar 2014)

Ja, ist ein 40er Megaforce.


----------



## Speziazlizt (9. Februar 2014)

Gut schauts aus!


----------



## NoStyle (10. Februar 2014)

Bin ja nicht soooo ein doller 29er Fan, aber das Phantom gefällt mir echt gut. Spitfire mit größeren Laufrädern ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Februar 2014)

Stimmt, das steht echt granz passabel da!  Trotzdem, die Laufräder sind mir optisch einfach zu groß.


----------



## Pilatus (10. Februar 2014)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Mein Spitfire ist fertig


Sehr schön.
Aber warum packst du den Reverbhebel nicht nach links unter den Lenker? da dürfte er wohl am besten aufgehoben sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrabbel (10. Februar 2014)

Die Position vom Schalthebel an der Matchmaker Schelle der Reverb ist für mich angenehmer als an der eigentlichen Schalthebel-Schelle. Ich hatte den Reverb Hebel aber schon mal testweise nach Links gelegt, ..war nix für mich obwohl es wegen der Bruchgefahr schon sinnvoll wäre.


----------



## RZL DZL (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo!
Ich fahre einen Wildcard--Rahmen von 2008 und würde gerne wissen, was ihr so über die Haltbarkeit dieses Rahmens nach 6 Jahren in Benutzung denkt? Ist es bald Zeit für einen neuen, weil das Alu eben doch schon älter ist oder meint ihr, das ist unbedenklich?


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Februar 2014)

Unbedenklich...

Bedenklich find ich eher, dass du nach so vielen Jahren und vor allem nach Erscheinen des Rune v2 nicht Gründe suchst einen neuen Rahmen zu kaufen, statt den alten weiter zu fahren....


----------



## NoStyle (10. Februar 2014)

Hab meinen Wildcard-Rahmen auch noch. 
Ich bin das Wildcard 5 Jahre lang gefahren, alles ohne Probleme. Freund Ischi hat sein orangenes auch noch im Einsatz und mag sich auch nicht wirklich trennen. Warum auch? Ist nach wie vor ein gutes Bike!
Was das Material betrifft würde ich sagen: Unbedenklich - das wird noch lange halten.


----------



## zangg (10. Februar 2014)

Jahre zählen nicht, nur Tiefenmeter und Fahrstil


----------



## NoStyle (10. Februar 2014)

Richtig, sag ich ja. Also in 5 Jahren Gemischt-Bikens (von Tagestouren bis Park) gab es nur den üblichen Verschleiß an den Lagern. Und wie bereits erwähnt - Ischi fährt seins auch immer noch von->bis ...
Materialermüdung ist natürlich unter Lack schwer zu erkennen, aber da meiner keinerlei Risse hat, sondern die üblichen Abplatzer durch Steinschlag, dürfte das Alu darunter auch noch in Ordnung sein. "Fleisch" genug hat der Rahmen ja ...

@ RZL DZL: Einfach mal den Lack sorgfältig darauf hin untersuchen ... ich glaube das hält noch lange. Es sei denn Du hast Bock auf was neues ...


----------



## RZL DZL (11. Februar 2014)

Naja, ich hätt Bock, aber kein Geld. Würde wieder etwas suchen, das möglichst viel abdeckt (Scott Voltage), aber ich denke, dann wird es eher eine neue Gabel werden. Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Ischi (12. Februar 2014)

Richtig, mein Wildcard hält auch noch, es wird aber auch "erst" seit 3 oder 4 Jahren gefahren. Lager sind halt aller 1-2 Jahre mal nötig, ansonsten funktioniert es einfach, von Kratzern mal abgesehen.
Hmm, was neues wäre schon irgendwie cool, aber erst wenn ich von einen Rad steige und sage, "Wau, das ist merklich besser". Das war bis jetzt einfach bei keinem Rad der Fall. Wobei ich aber auch noch kein neues Banshee gefahren bin.


----------



## pro-wheels (20. Februar 2014)

Moin,
sind  gerade am überlegen ein Prime mit einer Lefty aufzubauen, hat jemand erfahrung oder so etwas schon gesehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (20. Februar 2014)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Moin,
> sind  gerade am überlegen ein Prime mit einer Lefty aufzubauen, hat jemand erfahrung oder so etwas schon gesehn


Produktiv kann ich grad nix beitragen...aber...yes baby, Lefty Max!!!


----------



## pro-wheels (20. Februar 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Produktiv kann ich grad nix beitragen...aber...yes baby, Lefty Max!!!



Okay, aber wenigstens bin ich nicht alleine der die Idee Goil findet 

Vermute aber die Front wird viel zu hoch...


----------



## Hrabnar (20. Februar 2014)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Okay, aber wenigstens bin ich nicht alleine der die Idee Goil findet
> 
> Vermute aber die Front wird viel zu hoch...



Nein, bist du nicht...
http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2629


----------



## pro-wheels (20. Februar 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Nein, bist du nicht...
> http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2629




Testen


----------



## berkel (22. Februar 2014)

Mein Prime mit 27,5" Hinterrad:


----------



## pro-wheels (22. Februar 2014)

Kannst du was zum Fahrverhalten sagen??

Ich bin kurze Zeit ein spitfire vorne mit 27.5 und hinten 26 gefahren um es zu testen.....nichts merklich gespürt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (22. Februar 2014)

@berkel
Wow!!mir hat noch nie ein Bike mit 29" laufrad so gut gefallen!


----------



## der-gute (22. Februar 2014)

Haben will...haben will...haben will...haben will...haben will...


----------



## berkel (22. Februar 2014)

Interessant, dass mein Bike so gut gefällt. Mir taugt die Optik mit dem kleineren Hinterrad nämlich nicht so gut, aber das war ja nicht das Ziel.

@pro-wheels
Das Fahrverhalten ist mit dem 27,5" HR sehr ähnlich - durch die verstellbaren Ausfallenden ist die Geo praktisch identisch zur flachen Einstellung bei 29" HR. Für den Allroundeinsatz würde ich 29" v+h bevorzugen. Bei sehr technischem, steilen Gelände hat man mit dem kleineren HR etwas mehr Platz um nicht nicht am Reifen aufzusitzen, oder beim Umsetzen am Hang anzustossen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. Februar 2014)

@berkel
Welchen Monarch hast du denn verbaut und wie zufrieden bist du damit? Evtl kannst du ja ein paar Zeilen zum Fahrverhslten im Vergleich zum alten Dämpfer (Modell?) schreiben.


----------



## Hrabnar (23. Februar 2014)

Hab ich die schon hier rein?


----------



## NoStyle (26. Februar 2014)

I love Spitfire


----------



## schaeufele (26. Februar 2014)

Die Bikes machen mich weich - es wird Zeit für eine Probefahrt.
Wenn mir nur das Prime vo29/hi27,5 nicht dauernd im Kopf rumginge.


----------



## BommelMaster (26. Februar 2014)

ihr macht mich schwach - habe ein gebrauchtes spitty v2 in Large an der angel, aber es dauert und dauert - vorfreude ist die schönste freude - noch muss ich mit nem speci enduro rumgurken 

möglicherweise nachvollziehbar, warum die Warterei kaum auszuhalten ist


----------



## riotact (26. Februar 2014)

Das orange Spitfire ist einfach nur herrlich! Konnte leider an keinen der limitierten orangen Rahmen kommen, aber mein Blaues wird auch seeehr fein. Morgen ists fertig, ich freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf die erste Ausfahrt


----------



## nsc (26. Februar 2014)

riotact schrieb:


> Das orange Spitfire ist einfach nur herrlich! Konnte leider an keinen der limitierten orangen Rahmen kommen, aber mein Blaues wird auch seeehr fein. Morgen ists fertig, ich freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf die erste Ausfahrt



Und wir auf Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pro-wheels (27. Februar 2014)

riotact schrieb:


> Das orange Spitfire ist einfach nur herrlich! Konnte leider an keinen der limitierten orangen Rahmen kommen, aber mein Blaues wird auch seeehr fein. Morgen ists fertig, ich freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf die erste Ausfahrt


Viel spass, aber vergiss die Bilder nicht 
Anbei ein Aufbau im Kundenauftrag


----------



## NoStyle (27. Februar 2014)

riotact schrieb:


> Das orange Spitfire ist einfach nur herrlich! Konnte leider an keinen der limitierten orangen Rahmen kommen, aber mein Blaues wird auch seeehr fein. Morgen ists fertig, ich freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf die erste Ausfahrt


Wollt ich auch sagen: Bilder bitte! 
Das wird auch in Cyan/Blau fein werden. Viel Spaß damit! 



BommelMaster schrieb:


> ihr macht mich schwach - habe ein gebrauchtes spitty v2 in Large an der angel, aber es dauert und dauert - vorfreude ist die schönste freude - noch muss ich mit nem speci enduro rumgurken
> möglicherweise nachvollziehbar, warum die Warterei kaum auszuhalten ist


Also, "rumgurken" ist wohl übertrieben - das Speci ist doch ein klasse Bike, oder? 
Ich fand Dein Cotic Rocket schon richtig richtig gut - hatte ich auch ganz weit oben auf der Liste. Freut mich dass Du ein Large ergattern konntest. Das wird auch ein feiner Aufbau!


----------



## BommelMaster (27. Februar 2014)

so ganz ergattert ist es noch nicht - es dauert noch.
brauchte einen rahmen, der von der haptik gut zur gabel passt - das tut das speci leider nicht - ein schlectes rad ist es aber nicht, das stimmt

aber das spitfire ist um welten schöner


----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2014)

Äh, Haptik ?


----------



## pro-wheels (27. Februar 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> so ganz ergattert ist es noch nicht - es dauert noch.
> brauchte einen rahmen, der von der haptik gut zur gabel passt - das tut das speci leider nicht - ein schlectes rad ist es aber nicht, das stimmt
> 
> aber das spitfire ist um welten schöner



Nicht nur schöner, auch einwenig besser im Fahrverhalten


----------



## bobtailoner (27. Februar 2014)

Aber hätte nicht ein Rune das S Enduro besser ersetzt?


----------



## rappelkiste (27. Februar 2014)

Nein!


----------



## schaeufele (27. Februar 2014)

Ist das Rune nicht eher ein Enduro?
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich mir noch absolut unschlüssig bin ob ich mir ein Spitfire oder Rune aufbauen soll 
Bin einfach noch zu unsicher - sonst wäre der Rahmen schon hier 
Es wäre super hier im Banshee-Thread mit ein paar Worten das Einsatzgebiet beider Bikes zu erläutern.
Irgendwie als Entscheidungshilfe für alle.
Am besten von Fahrern die beide Bikes schon erlebt haben und sich anhand der Geo + Eindrücke
dann für eins entschieden haben.

Ist eigentlich das passende 29er Gegenstück zu Spitti und Rune das Rampant oder Prime?


----------



## bobtailoner (27. Februar 2014)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> Nein!


Warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (27. Februar 2014)

Rampant ist 26" !
Prime 29er !
Phantom 29er kommt noch


----------



## pro-wheels (27. Februar 2014)

schaeufele schrieb:


> Ist das Rune nicht eher ein Enduro?
> Ich frage deshalb, weil ich mir noch absolut unschlüssig bin ob ich mir ein Spitfire oder Rune aufbauen soll
> Bin einfach noch zu unsicher - sonst wäre der Rahmen schon hier
> Es wäre super hier im Banshee-Thread mit ein paar Worten das Einsatzgebiet beider Bikes zu erläutern.
> ...



Hi ,
ich bin schon alle gefahren und kann sagen, das Spitfire ist die Trailrakete schlecht hin.
Zum Trailen ab und an Bikepark ist es genial.
Mit dem Spitfire kannst du eigentlich alles machen 
Das Rune ist schon eine nummer größer, ich würde das eher in den Enduro / Light Freeride bereich stecken...nicht so gut geeigent um zu Trailen.
Das Prime ist mehr oder weniger das Gegenstück zum Spitfire, würde ich so aber nicht vergleichen da es doch verschiedene Bikes sind.


----------



## rappelkiste (27. Februar 2014)

Hi,
weil nackte Zahlen ohne Erfahrungen nur Zahlen sind.

Ich kann mit 140mm bei feinerem Ansprechverhalten und weniger Federweg schneller und sicherer Runterfahren wenn es die Kinematik und/oder der Dämpfer das erlaubt.


Ralf

edith: Wenn ich mit dem Spitfire die gleichen Sachen fahre wie mit dem Enduro hab ich beim Enduro den gesamten FW genutzt - beim Spitfire sind dann noch 15mm übrig! 
Das sind erfahrene Zahlen...


----------



## schaeufele (27. Februar 2014)

Ja, ich meinte das Phantom als 29er Gegenstück zum Spitfire.

Was meinst du mit das Rune ist größer? Ich habe hier im Thread schon einige mit dem Rune rumstolpern gesehen. Verblockte Geschichten wo es auf Wendigkeit ankommt.


----------



## berkel (27. Februar 2014)

schaeufele schrieb:


> Ja, ich meinte das Phantom als 29er Gegenstück zum Spitfire.


Lt. Keith Scott liegt das Prime von der Auslegung zwischen Spitfire und Rune. Man sieht es auch am Rohrsatz, der beim Prime dem vom Rune ähnlich ist. Das Spitfire/Phantom ist im direkten Vergleich deutlich schlanker.


----------



## pro-wheels (27. Februar 2014)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> edith: Wenn ich mit dem Spitfire die gleichen Sachen fahre wie mit dem Enduro hab ich beim Enduro den gesamten FW genutzt - beim Spitfire sind dann noch 15mm übrig!
> Das sind erfahrene Zahlen...


Das Enduro ist auch keine MTB sondern eine verkorkste Plastikgurge ...und ja ich bins schon gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (27. Februar 2014)

Ich bin das Rune nur einmal kurz gefahren, das Prime noch nie - von daher "bedingt aussagefähig" ... !

Das Rampant ist 26 Zoll und ein 4x/Slopestyle-Bike und steht für sich alleine!
Das Prime ist im Prinzip Banshees 29er Enduro, also eher wie das Rune.
Das kommende Phantom dann das 29er Trailbike, eher wie das Spitfire.

Ich würde sagen, das Spitfire ist das "enduro-lastigste" Trailbike derzeit auf dem Markt. Es überdeckt sich mit dem Rune sicher um locker 70% bezüglich Einsatz/Potential. Mit z.B. meinem Aufbau, mit 650B und 16cm-Federgabel, gibt es eigentlich nichts was mich aufhält, ausser meine limitierten Fahrfähigkeiten!
Das Rune kann man von 16 bis 18 cm vorne aufbauen. Das ragt somit schon gut in den Freeride-Bereich, zumindest war das mein Eindruck. Super, aber mir zuviel des Guten und bin glücklich mich für´s Spitfire entschieden zu haben. Damit geht auf den klassischen Mittelgebirgen eigentlich alles.

@schaeufele:
Ich denke, mit "größer" meint man beim Rune eher den Einsatzbereich nach "oben", sprich Enduro, Freeride und Park.  Das Spitfire ist dann sozusagen der kleinere Bruder.
Es ist wie immer die Frage "wieviel Bike" man denn tatsächlich braucht!


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Februar 2014)

Ohne je ein Spitfire gefahren zu sein glaube ich, dass sich die beiden Bikes (Rune und Spitfire) so wenig unterscheiden, dass man mit keinem der zwei schlecht bedient wäre - auch wenn man sehr bergab orientiert unterwegs ist. Sie unterscheiden sich halt ein bisserl im Federweg, in der Geo und das war's wohl schon so ziemlich. Vom Hinterbau her sind sie ja gleich...

Wenn man bezüglich der Geo keine ganz bestimmten Vorlieben hat, so sind sicher beide genial! Mir war das Rune lieber, weil es hinten kürzer und vorne flacher und dadurch länger ist. Das war's auch schon... Da der Hinterbau so gut geht, wär's mir was den Federweg betrifft komplett egal, welcher der zwei Rahmen zwischen meinen beinen fuhrwerkt.  Das Spitfire ist bergab bestimmt die gleiche Rakete wie das Rune. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich beim Schnellfahren mit dem Spitfire merklich langsamer wäre. Dazu unterscheiden sie sich viel zu wenig.


----------



## Hrabnar (27. Februar 2014)

Ich kenn' das Spiti V1 mit 120mm und das ging schon besser als mein 2009er Enduro und besser als das Covert v. Transition...
Rune V2 eher Lightfreeride...zum Endurofahren ist die Geo schon sehr krass.


----------



## BommelMaster (27. Februar 2014)

also ich hab mich fürs spitty entschieden, weil es etwas steilere winkel hat, als das Rune.

grundsätzlich kann man die bikes aufgrund ihrer geometrie schon einteilen, in das leichtfüßige Enduro bike, und das "zwooosch" Enduro(Rune).

letzteres hat halt einen flacheren, für meine zwecke zu flachen lenkwinkel. es will sicher mehr mit 170er lyrik und fetten walzen gefahren werden. ein superenduro einfach.

die entscheidung hängt ganz davon ab, welcher fahrtyp du bist.
der momentane trend geht eher in die 650b/160mm lightenduro richtung. mit pike 1850g, leichten schlappen, 1x10 weil gewicht usw. ich glaube auch deshalb, weil die meisten leute begriffen haben, dass sie für ihre hausrunde nicht mehr brauchen, und so mancher trail damit mehr spass macht, wie mit einem fetten enduro, da auch leichteren wegen dadurch mehr abverlangt wird.

und seien wir uns ehrlich. bei der typischen hausrunde, hat man keine downhillstrecke, sondern im schlimmsten fall einen technischen wurzeltrail. 

viele wollen hier bergab halt keinen kompromiss eingehen, und nehmen das rune.
alle, denen das leichtfüßige wichtiger ist - greifen zum spitfire.

ich persönlich finde das spitfire v2 mit dem fiigraneren oberrohr um welten schöner. auch deshalb würde ich schon alleine zum spitty greifen


----------



## stefanjansch (27. Februar 2014)

Ich fahr mein Rune mit 170er Marzochi 55 RC3 Ti, flachstes Geo Setting und -1,5° Steuersatz und irgendwo zwischen 63-63,5 ° herum und könnt mir keine genialere Geo vorstellen!!

So kann man aber auch gut mit den Kollegen am Downhiller mithalten, bei Abfahrten, die man einem Enduro nicht mehr zutrauen würde!

Wer Sie kennt, ich meine die berühmt berüchtigte Schöckl - Permanente ! 

Wobei auch ich den Schritt zu einer Pike oder MAttoc machen werde und auf 650b umbaue in naher Zukunft, das aber auch eher daraus resultierend, dass jetzt auch ein Nukeproof Pulse für Parkeinsätze vorhanden ist. Die Winkel bleiben aber bei meinem Ultra-flachem Setup


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Februar 2014)

Alleine die letzten zwei Antworten beweisen, wie individuell das alles ist und wie viel beide Bikes können!  Ich mag beides: sehr leichtfüssige bikes und ein bisserl "zwoooooosh"igere (taugt mir, das Wort!). Ich wechsel immer wieder einmal gerne auf mein 301 mit bockigem Hinterbau, guter Gabel und ekligen Rocket Rons. Das macht bei weitem nicht zwoooosh, ist aber auch geil! Es bewegt sich halt unglaublich zackig und ist auch schnell.

Ich gebe dem BommelMaster absolut Recht: zu viel ist nicht wirklich das Wahre! Die Frage ist dann aber, "wie wenig soll es sein"?  "Wenig" bietet auch ein Spitfire sicher bei Weitem nicht (behaupte ich einfach einmal so). *g* Bevor ich das Rune hatte, hätte ich wohl auch ein Spitfire schon als Fast-Downhiller bezeichnet.


----------



## pro-wheels (27. Februar 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> .... (behaupte ich einfach einmal so). *g* Bevor ich das Rune hatte, hätte ich wohl auch ein Spitfire schon als Fast-Downhiller bezeichnet.



Wendig sind beide Bikes gleich,aber weniger Federweg ist ab und an auch mehr Wert als zuviel.
Also so gut abdrücken oder in einen Manual wie mit dem Spitfire kann ich mit dem Rune nicht


----------



## NoStyle (27. Februar 2014)

Man soll sich einfach ganz realistisch überlegen was man wie und wo zum größten Teil fährt. Ich habe mich lange genug mit "zu dicken" Bikes abgequält und war eigentlich immer latent "overbiked". Durch das Banshee Wildcard bin ich zum Shorttravel-Fanboy geworden - mit vorne 16 cm und hinten 13 cm Federweg ging so einiges, wenn die Geo stimmt. Deshalb passt mir das Spitfire super, da die Geometrie einfach schon locker 50% ausmacht. Wenn man sich Zeit für die Abstimmung nimmt können 14 cm FW erstaunliches leisten bzw. den Grenzbereich kann ich ganz sicher nicht mehr "erfahren".
Würde ich allerdings mehr alpin fahren, sei es Trails oder die dort ansässigen Parks, hätte ich mich vermutlich für´s Rune entschieden ...


----------



## berkel (27. Februar 2014)

Neben dem Federweg und der Geo sollte man auch die Stabilität des Rahmens beachten. Wie schon gesagt ist der Rohrsatz vom Rune deutlich massiver als beim Spitfire. Wenn man häufiger im Bikepark fährt, springt und dabei auch mal was versemmelt ist man mit dem Rune sicher besser beraten.


----------



## culoduro (27. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte mich ja auch erstmal, ohne das Spitfire in Betracht zu ziehen, fürs Rune entschieden, weil ich einen Rahmen mit einem deutlich potenteren Hinterbau als das 301 (MK10) mit 160mm Federweg wollte - und der RP23 im 301 hat immerhin auch schon ein Push Tune hinter sich - recht bockig ist er aber immer noch.

Das Rune mit einer 170er Deville - da merke ich nun, dass ich für den durchaus steilen, technischen, teilweise schnell-flowigen Hometrail hier im Chiemgau so viel Federweg vielleicht gar nicht unbedingt bräuchte. Ich bin deutlich schneller gefahren als je mit dem 301, weil das Bike wie eine Katze landet und Sachen einfach viel sauberer wegschluckt. Aber so ein "wallowing" Gefühl ist schon ein bisschen da mit dem ganzen Federweg... 
Auf jeden Fall bleibt das Rune, zum Ballern und dann für die richtigen Alpen, aber jetzt denke ich über ein etwas leichteres und leichtfüssigeres Bike nach, das für lange Tage im Sattel und für die schnelle und knackige Home trail Runde richtig wäre.
Das 301 könnt ich natürlich dafür weiter verwenden, mach ich vielleicht vernünftigerweise auch (ich weiss, absolute Luxusprobleme!), aber der Banshee Hinterbau ist einfach sehr geil!
Aber wenn ich nicht shutteln etc. würde (Vinschgau, Stilfser Joch etc.) und wo leben würde, wos nicht ganz so steinig oder steil ist, würde ich auf jeden Fall das Spitfire mal ausprobieren!

Zur Geo: so tief finde ich das Rune gar nicht!! Das 301 ist jetzt mit 160 vorne und 140 hinten (abgerüstet) bei knapp unter 340mm angelangt, mit 2.4 er Reifen. Das passt mir vom Tretlager her super!
Das Rune ist mit der flachen Einstellung und der 170er Deville bei knapp 350mm Tretlager - und da ist auch schon ein etwas staksiges Gefühl, ein bisschen "auf dem Bike sitzen" da. Mit der 160er Lyrik, die ich heute mal reingebaut habe, ist das Tretlager bei 345mm - nicht bei 340 wie von Banshee angegeben. 
Das fühlt sich besser an!
Allerdings harmoniert die Lyrik (auch getunt, von Helmchen) im Vergleich mit der Deville nicht so gut mit dem fluffigen Hinterbau, ist mir etwas zu straff oder überdämpft.
(Alles mit 26er 24. Minion und 2.4 Ibex. )
Vielleicht gibt es da einfach Standardabweichungen beim Rahmenbau, dass einige tiefer und einige höher liegen. Aber rein vom Fahrgefühl - und ich scheine die Tretlagerhöhe schon zu merken - würde ich mir in ein Rune kein 650B reinbauen, das würde mir zu hoch werden, obwohl ich auf die etwas grösseren Räder schon Bock hätte...
Auch da eher Spitfire...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoMütze (27. Februar 2014)

red prime ready to ride...


----------



## pro-wheels (27. Februar 2014)




----------



## schaeufele (27. Februar 2014)

...die letzten beiden Seiten sind so ziemlich das schärfste was es hier im Forum zum Thema
"Welches Banshee kommt für mich in Frage"
gibt. Aus den wirklich "erfahrenen" Berichten kann man recht gut zuordnen welches Banshee für einen persönlich
in Frage kommt 
Prime oder das Spitfire (in 27,5) - eins von beiden wird's wohl werden


----------



## riotact (27. Februar 2014)

Mein brandneues Spitfire:






... und nochmals, 35km/1300hm später (garnicht sooo dreckig, die Trails waren halbwegs trocken): 






Kurze Zusammenfassung meiner Er*fahr*ungen: *WOW!!! *Das Gerät ist eine Macht! Bergab sowieso, unglaublich souverän. Der größte Aha-Effekt war aber die Bergauf-Performance: Das Ding klettert überraschend genial, obwohl ich mit der Front noch recht hoch bin (siehe Spacerturm + Lenker mit 15mm Rise) hab ichs bei wirklich Steilen Stichen kaum geschafft das Vorderrad in die Luft zu bringen. ...Ich bin begeistert. Als nächstes kommen Noch Spielereien mit den FlipChip-Settings, Cockpit und Dämper/Gabelfeintuning um das optimale Setup zu finden.


----------



## schaeufele (27. Februar 2014)

@ NoMütze + riotact
musste das jetzt sein


----------



## P3 Killa (27. Februar 2014)

Ja da muss ich dir zustimmen! Da frag ich mich schon ob ich nicht eher ein Spitfire fahren sollte und mein Rune zu "groß" ist.


----------



## pro-wheels (27. Februar 2014)

Also rein von unseren Verkaufzahlen greifen 80% zum Spitfire mit 650b
Falls du aus der nähe kommst kannst du mal durschauen, haben beide zum Probe rollen da das hilft bei deiner Entscheidung.


----------



## pro-wheels (27. Februar 2014)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Banshee Spitfire Testbike in M @ 13,9kg - 650b


----------



## NoStyle (27. Februar 2014)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Also rein von unseren Verkaufzahlen greifen 80% zum Spitfire mit 650b
> Falls du aus der nähe kommst kannst du mal durschauen, haben beide zum Probe rollen da das hilft bei deiner Entscheidung.


Ich denke auch dass man Rune und Spitfire gegeneinander probefahren sollte. Auch wenn man 650B gegenüber skeptisch ist - es rollt etwas leichter über Hindernisse, was man vielleicht mit nem Zentimeter mehr Federwegskomfort vergleichen könnte. Das Spitfire ist insgesamt 1 cm "tiefer" als das Rune, deshalb bekommt man mit 650B-LRS eine absolut konkurrenzfähige Geometrie hin. Erst recht wenn man Reifen wählt die noch in die 26er Dropouts passen. Mich wundern die vielen 650B-Spittys jedenfalls nicht ...
Das alles soll das Rune aber nicht "schlechter" machen! Ich denke nur, von allen derzeit vorhandenen Enduros dürfte das Rune zu denen gehören mit dem größten Freeride-Potential. Wer also hochalpin oder viel in Parks fährt dürfte damit besser bedient sein. Wer ein agiles Trailbike mit ner Menge Enduro-Potential möchte, dürfte mit dem Spitfire (oder Prime?) prima bedient werden.

PS: Rotes Prime und blaues Spitty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2014)

Bei alpin oder hochalpin muß aber erstmal bergauf kommen und da ist das Rune schon bißchen "dick".


----------



## BommelMaster (27. Februar 2014)

ist und bleibt alles eine Frage der Sichtweise.

und das muss jeder für sich selber beurteilen. aber das ist ja eh ganz einfach. weil da das bauchgefühl entscheidet. da braucht man nicht lange überlegen.


----------



## NoMütze (27. Februar 2014)

noch a bisserl was Rotes...


----------



## NoStyle (27. Februar 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bei alpin oder hochalpin muß aber erstmal bergauf kommen und da ist das Rune schon bißchen "dick".


Richtig! Deswegen sag ich ja Probefahren wenn möglich. Die Unterschiede zwischen Rune und Spitfire sind vielleicht nicht gewaltig, aber sehrwohl vorhanden (!), sonst würden diese Bikes in der Palette keinen Sinn machen.
Dann klärt sich auch welches Bike besser zum Einsatzzweck passt.


----------



## Hrabnar (27. Februar 2014)

Für mich wäre die Wahl klar...wenn ich ein einziges MTB und nicht 4 mein eigen nennen dürfte, dann würde ich mich für's Spiti entscheiden, potent genug bergab und unglaublich gut bergauf...auch ohne schlechte Hinterbauperformance mit irgendwelcher Sperrerei ausgleichen zu müssen.
Ich denk', das Spitfire ist von beiden das allroundigere Rad und auf jeglichem Endurorennen definitiv schnell bewegbar...


----------



## trailterror (28. Februar 2014)

Cheers leude,

Wieviel ist der wert "tretlagerhöhe zur achse/bottom bracket height to axle" beim aktuellen rune v2?

Auf der zeichnung siehts so aus als würde die tretlagerhöhe genau auf der achse liegen; wert wäre demnach 0 ?

Ist dem so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkListener (28. Februar 2014)

unbedarfte Frage zur Rahmengröße.
Ich werde demnächst mein Strive (Größe M) gegen ein Spitfire versetzen.

Mit einer Körpergröße von 1,79 stehe ich angeblich immer genau am Scheitelpunkt zwischen M und L (allerdings mit verhältnismäßig langem Beinen und dementsprechend kürzerem Oberkörper). Die einen schwören auf L, die anderen auf M. Je mehr Leute man fragt, desto mehr Meinungen bekommt man 

Das Spitfire baut ja aber gemessen an Reach und Stack bzw. auch reiner Oberrohr-Länge ziemlich lang.
Da drängt sich nun die Frage auf: Geht L mit ultrakurzem Vorbau noch oder fahre ich mit M besser?

In der Darmstädter Ecke gibts nicht zufällig jemanden mit Probe-Exemplar?


----------



## BommelMaster (1. März 2014)

also eigentlich stehst du mit 1,79 genau auf das, was für Größe M vorgesehen ist (durchschnittsgröße 1,78)

Der Trend geht momentan aber eher zu längeren Rahmen.
Deshalb wird öfter L empfohlen, wo man vor 3-4 jahren noch gesagt hat OHMEINGOTT.

für dich ist das ganz einfach:

bist du ein schneller fahrer, der sonst einen dhler fährt, und gerne sauschnell fährt -> Größe Large
bist du ein normaler Tourenfahrer, gehst es gerne etwas gemächlicher an, magst gerne mehr grip am Vorderrad(längerer vorbau bei Größe M statt kurzer bei Large) -> dann Größe MEdium

ein etwas kürzeres bike mit minimal längerem vorbau kann sich SUPER fahren, wenns nicht vom fahrstil sauschnell ist


----------



## DarkListener (1. März 2014)

besten Dank  Das ist doch mal eine vernünftige Aussage
Vom Gefühl her und deiner Beschreibung nach wirds dann wohl eher M.

Das kommt davon, wenn man sonst zuviel mit der Bergab-Fraktion zu tun hat


----------



## BommelMaster (1. März 2014)

Jetz hab ich auch ne Frage:

welche leitungslängen am hinterrad habt ihr bei Größe Large(zu meinem vorredner ich bin 1,84 und nehme large, da ich, jetz nicht übertrieben, aber es schon gerne krachen lassen, so gut es meine fahrkünste zulassen)

meine bremse hat 1,35 hinten - reicht das?


----------



## schrabbel (1. März 2014)

Ich habe ca 140cm leitungslänge. Bin übrigens auch 1.84 und fahre Large mit 40mm Vorbau.


----------



## schrabbel (1. März 2014)

DarkListener schrieb:


> unbedarfte Frage zur Rahmengröße.
> Ich werde demnächst mein Strive (Größe M) gegen ein Spitfire versetzen.


Lustig! ..genau so habe ich es auch gemacht. Mein Strive steht jetzt zum Verkauf


----------



## pro-wheels (1. März 2014)

DarkListener schrieb:


> besten Dank  Das ist doch mal eine vernünftige Aussage
> Vom Gefühl her und deiner Beschreibung nach wirds dann wohl eher M.
> 
> Das kommt davon, wenn man sonst zuviel mit der Bergab-Fraktion zu tun hat



Hi,
nimm M....L ist doch schon recht lang.
L wird bei uns meist bei 182cm + genommen mit 30er Vorbau.
Wir haben eines in M  zum Proberollen da -> PM 

Ride on.


----------



## pro-wheels (1. März 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Jetz hab ich auch ne Frage:
> 
> welche leitungslängen am hinterrad habt ihr bei Größe Large(zu meinem vorredner ich bin 1,84 und nehme large, da ich, jetz nicht übertrieben, aber es schon gerne krachen lassen, so gut es meine fahrkünste zulassen)
> 
> meine bremse hat 1,35 hinten - reicht das?


Hi, 
das langt.


----------



## z1freerider666 (1. März 2014)

nochmal zum Thema Rune oder spitfire….

hab beide Kisten daheim, spitfire allerdings als v1 welches jetzt mein Bruder fährt… der größte unterschied ist in meinen Augen die bergab Performance! wo ich mit dem spitfire langsamer machen musste, kann man beim Rune nochmal ordentlich gas geben! hab mich letztes Jahr fürs Rune entschieden da ich mein legend verkauft hab und ein do it all bike wollte mit dem man auch mal ohne bedenken nen dh rennen mitfahren kann. genau sowas hab ich jetzt auch bekommen!  von den klettereigenschaften unterscheiden sich die bikes kaum, sind beide einfach mega gut! wenn es mal eng und technisch wird muss man das Rune jedoch schon ein bisschen mehr um kurven wuchten als das spitfire, könnte aber auch daran liegen das ich nen xl rahmen fahre  gaywicht ist beim Rune etwas höher, das merkt man aber wie schon oft gesagt kaum! abschließend würde ich sagen das Leute die nur noch ein bike haben wollen, damit alles machen möchten (bikepark, Alpen, rennen) sich für nen Rune entscheiden sollten. wenn man mehr trails fährt, ab und an mal in den bikepark möchte ist das spitfire die richtige Wahl! man sollte wie oben schon erwähnt auch an die Haltbarkeit denken, glaube zwar kaum das man beide bikes kaputt bekommt, das Rune ist aber auf jeden fall stabiler und massiver wie ein spitfire!

am besten ist jedoch eine Probefahrt, welche aber nicht nur auf nem Parkplatz durchgeführt werden sollte!


----------



## kathoz (1. März 2014)

DarkListener schrieb:


> unbedarfte Frage zur Rahmengröße.
> Ich werde demnächst mein Strive (Größe M) gegen ein Spitfire versetzen.
> 
> Mit einer Körpergröße von 1,79 stehe ich angeblich immer genau am Scheitelpunkt zwischen M und L (allerdings mit verhältnismäßig langem Beinen und dementsprechend kürzerem Oberkörper). Die einen schwören auf L, die anderen auf M. Je mehr Leute man fragt, desto mehr Meinungen bekommt man
> ...


Moin

Ich habe ein Spiti in L und bin aus Groß-Zimmern und ich bin meistens an der Bergstraße unterwegs .
Wenn Du mal Probe rollen magst können wir gerne was ausmachen.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (1. März 2014)

DarkListener schrieb:


> unbedarfte Frage zur Rahmengröße.
> Ich werde demnächst mein Strive (Größe M) gegen ein Spitfire versetzen.
> 
> Mit einer Körpergröße von 1,79 stehe ich angeblich immer genau am Scheitelpunkt zwischen M und L (allerdings mit verhältnismäßig langem Beinen und dementsprechend kürzerem Oberkörper). Die einen schwören auf L, die anderen auf M. Je mehr Leute man fragt, desto mehr Meinungen bekommt man
> ...


Eigentlich wieder ein klassischer Fall von: Mach eine Probefahrt wenn möglich. 

Mir "passt" L mit 180/181 cm besser als das vorherige M. Allerdings wollte ich ursprünglich eine etwas gestrecktere Sitzposition für Uphills haben, ohne zu einem 60er oder 70er Vorbau greifen zu müssen. Zudem habe ich so noch mehr "Forward-Geometry-Attribute". Dass sich das bei Downhills ebenfalls positiver bemerkbar gemacht hat war halt das i-Tüpfelchen. Die Aussage von GrazerTourer "ein längeres Bike ist nicht unbedingt träger - es ist nur weniger nervös" hat sich für mich voll bestätigt!

Bei 179 cm und kürzerem Oberkörper solltest Du mit M und ca. 50er Vorbau auf Anhieb prima zurecht kommen!


----------



## trailterror (1. März 2014)

Kann ich nicht immer 100% nachvollziehn.
Je grösser der rahmen, je länger das bike und grösser der radstand. Ich denk schon, dass das etwas schlechter ums eck geht...
Jede veränderung hat auch ne kehrseite der medaille.


----------



## Hockdrik (2. März 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht immer 100% nachvollziehn.
> Je grösser der rahmen, je länger das bike und grösser der radstand. Ich denk schon, dass das etwas schlechter ums eck geht...
> Jede veränderung hat auch ne kehrseite der medaille.



Der Grund könnte sein, dass für die Agilität die Kürze des Hinterbaus wichtiger als die Länge des Vorderbaus ist.
Ich fahre meine Rahmen aber im Zweifel auch lieber kompakt, nicht zuletzt um Gewicht/Grip auf das Vorderrad zu bekommen.


----------



## zangg (2. März 2014)

Ich würde auch ganz klar davon abraten es so hart zu übertreiben mit den Rahmengrößen.
Ich bin 1,89m und fahr ein L Spitti mit 40mm Vorbau.
Ich fahre mittlerweile ausschließlich in der mittleren Einstellung, weil es mich in schnellen zackigen Kurvenfolgen und technischen Passagen schneller macht. Hatte auch in den Alpen lustigerweise den Aha Effekt, als ich entgegen jeder Logik einfach die steileren Winkel ausprobiert habe, ich kann wesentlich flinker reagieren was meiner auf-blind-Fahrweise definitv sehr zu Gute kommt weswegen ich auch keine 650b will. Da komm ich bei 10% mehr Nachlauf raus, oder auch 1,5° flacher 26" equivalent, das sollte man bedenken. Für mich mehr Nachteile als Vorteile. Stabilität bei Geschwindigkeit ist eh Kopfsache bei den modernen Geometrien...
Je nachdem was man für eine Reifenkombi fährt, ich bevorzuge vorn und hinten ähnliches Profil, muss man bei solchen Geometrien auch mit ordentlich Druck auf dem Vorderrad fahren wenn man sich regelmäßig an die Haftungsgrenze der Reifen annähert/annähern will. Ich helfe mir mit meinem tiefen Cockpit auf die Sprünge.
Jemand der doch n gutes Stück kleiner ist sollte sich vllt vorher überlegen wie steil er unterwegs sein wird. Da zieht mich die ordentliche Länge selbst bei meiner Größe manchmal fies über den Lenker wenn man beispielsweise in einer Anfahrt für einen Drop/Kante oder eine 90° Kurve im Steilhang mehrere höhere Stufen oder Steilstücke mit Hangneigung größer 45° mit kontrollierter Geschwindigkeit überwunden werden wollen. Da möchte ich einen 1,78cm Piloten mit nem L Spitfire mal sehen 
Jetzt stehen wieder scheint´s wieder einige Anschaffungen an und alle sind wieder auf dem länger ist besser Trip. Sehr bedingt!


----------



## trailterror (2. März 2014)

@Hockdrik 

Die kettenstrebenlänge bleibt doch aber unabhängig von der rahmengrösse gleich kurz.

@zangg 

Kann ich nachvollziehn!
Man kann die rahmengrössen wie geometriefrage wieder nicht pauschal mit besser oder schlechter beantworten. Hängt halt mal wieder dem  bevorzugten einsatzgebiet und den berühmten vorlieben ab....


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. März 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht immer 100% nachvollziehn.
> Je grösser der rahmen, je länger das bike und grösser der radstand. Ich denk schon, dass das etwas schlechter ums eck geht...
> Jede veränderung hat auch ne kehrseite der medaille.



Ja, nur Vorteile gibt es nie. Dass mit dem längeren Rad nicht alles besser wird, muss man inkl schon bewusst sein!  Fakt ist, dass es wohl immer zwei passende Größen gibt!

Für mich überwiegen die Vorteile des größeren Rahmens aber eindeutig. Im Flowigen sowieso und im sehr steilen und schwer zu fahrenden Gelände hat man auch Vorteile, wenn man sich bewusst ist was man anders machen muss. Dann ist auch da das lange Bike wesentlich stabiler. Der einzige wirklich spürbare Nachteil von vorne sehr lang und mit 64,5 Grad sehr flach war, dass ich an mental schlechten Tagen mehr negativen Einfluß gespürt habe als sonst. Der lange Radstand verzeiht prinzipiell Fehler bei schlampig gefahrenen steilen Stellen mehr, hat aber einen Nachteil. Man muss mit dem Schwerpunkt schön dort bleiben, wo er hin gehört. Ein Bike das vorne lang ist, verzeiht ein nach hinten Reinsitzen nämlich weit weniger. Deswegen würde es bei mir wieder ein 45er statt 30er Vorbau. Als ich einen Tag mit einem Rune in M unterwegs war (von n der Körperhaltung war es wegen 2cm mehr Vorbau identisch zu meinem L) bin ich bei einer Stelle über den Lenker geflogen, weil ich es nicht mehr gewohnt war so weit (so früh) den Schwerpunkt nach hinten zu verlagern. Ansonsten ging es mir auch mit dem M Rahmen super! Der M Besitzer fuhlte sich nach einem Tag mit L beim kurzen Umsteigen auf M plötzlich auf seinem eigenen Bike "unwohl". Das sagt schon auch was aus.


----------



## Frog (2. März 2014)

Habe auch beim L von 30 auf 40 er Vorbau gewechselt.... Und fühle mich noch wohler...möchte keinen M mehr haben, bei 181cm und langem Oberkörper.


----------



## DarkListener (2. März 2014)

oha - scheint, als hätte ich in ein Wespennest gestochen. Eine Grundsatzdebatte wollte ich hier nicht vom Zaun brechen 
Ich hab jetzt die Möglichkeit, mich die Tage mal auf ein L zu setzen und für mich selbst zu schauen.

Scheinbar ist die Größe um 1,80 einfach kritisch


----------



## pro-wheels (2. März 2014)

Probefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Third Eye (2. März 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich meine Erfahrungen (Umstieg von M auf L) hier gepostet habe: LINK
Für mich ist der längere Rahmen ab 15 km/h besser bzw. gleich wendig, je schneller man ist, desto weniger lenkt man ja ein.
Bei mir kommt dazu das ich sehr lange Arme habe (178 cm groß, 84 cm Schrittlänge, 188 cm Spannweite).



			
				zangg schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand der doch n gutes Stück kleiner ist sollte sich vllt vorher überlegen wie steil er unterwegs sein wird. Da zieht mich die ordentliche Länge selbst bei meiner Größe manchmal fies über den Lenker wenn man beispielsweise in einer Anfahrt für einen Drop/Kante oder eine 90° Kurve im Steilhang mehrere höhere Stufen oder Steilstücke mit Hangneigung größer 45° mit kontrollierter Geschwindigkeit überwunden werden wollen. Da möchte ich einen 1,78cm Piloten mit nem L Spitfire mal sehen



Gerade bei steilen Passagen finde ich das längere Rad besser ... so unterschiedlich kann das sein. 


Interessehalber: Wie ist das eigentlich bei Motorrädern? Die sind ja alle gleich groß (Radstand), egal wie lang der Fahrer ist?


----------



## Hrabnar (2. März 2014)

Körpergröße 1,84m -> Rahmen L, passt für mich perfekt mit 'nem 40er Vorbau!
Sattelüberhöhung bei ausgefahrener Stütze sind aktuell 12cm, Druck auf'm VR reicht mir aus...
Auf Jeden probieren!!!


----------



## schaeufele (2. März 2014)

Guter Einwand.
Bei den Motorrädern, speziell den Enduros, hat das Vorderrad einen größeren Durchmesser und ist dünner 
Die Gründe liegen auf der Hand.
Mein nächster Aufbau geht in die Richtung.
Die Vielzahl der Radgrößen ist inzwischen eine Einladung zum Experimentieren.


----------



## schrabbel (2. März 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Sattelüberhöhung bei ausgefahrener Stütze sind aktuell 12cm


OMG, damit könnte ich nicht fahren!


----------



## Hrabnar (2. März 2014)

schrabbel schrieb:


> OMG, damit könnte ich nicht fahren!


:-D


----------



## Mr.Sound (2. März 2014)

Hier das Rune vom Kumpel der kein hier Account hat. Gestern ganz frisch aufgebaut 

Gewicht aktuell bei 14,35kg .... Ziel sind u14kg





Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (2. März 2014)

Schickes Rune! Was willst du noch verändern?


----------



## Hockdrik (2. März 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> @Hockdrik
> Die kettenstrebenlänge bleibt doch aber unabhängig von der rahmengrösse gleich kurz.



*ja eben!* Deshalb muss sich ein größeres Rad nicht zwangsläufig "sperriger" fahren, weil die - gleich kurze - Kettenstrebenlänge einen größeren Einfluß auf die Agilität hat, als der insgesamt längere Radstand durch ein längeres vorderes Rahmendreieck.

NoStyle hat geschrieben:


> Die Aussage von GrazerTourer "ein längeres Bike ist nicht unbedingt träger - es ist nur weniger nervös" hat sich für mich voll bestätigt!



darauf hast Du geschrieben:


> Kann ich nicht immer 100% nachvollziehn.
> Je grösser der rahmen, je länger das bike und grösser der radstand. Ich denk schon, dass das etwas schlechter ums eck geht...



Meine Antwort war also als Erklärung dafür zu verstehen, warum ein großer Rahmen nicht zwangsläufig weniger agil sein muss: eben weil bzw. wenn die Kettenstrebe eher kurz bleibt.


----------



## Ischi (2. März 2014)

Jedes mal wenn ich hier reinschaue und die ganzen Diskussionen über die neuen Banshees lese und wie gut sich sich fahren sollen und dann auch noch die ganzen tollen Bikes sehe, frage ich mich was ich noch mit meinem Wildcard soll...
...zum Glück war ich gerade fahren, jetzt sehe ich alles wieder etwas entspannter


----------



## Third Eye (2. März 2014)

@ Ischi: kann dich verstehen. Ich wil mein Wildcard gar nicht (wieder) probieren, sonst merk ich gar noch das die alte Marzocchi 66 und das Stahlfederbein deutlich besser gehen als die Lyrik (U-turn) und das Fox Float X Federbein bei meinem Rune ... 
Alleine die super Haltbarkeit vom Wildcard, das müssen die neuen erst beweisen!


----------



## nsc (3. März 2014)

Schaut mal was für ein tolles MTB heute auf dem Foto des Tages zu sehen ist:





So ein Legend hätte ich auch noch gerne


----------



## JansonJanson (3. März 2014)

Top!

Wenn das Legend nicht so kleine wäre ...


----------



## trailterror (3. März 2014)

@Hockdrik 

hab ich schon verstanden. ich behaupte auch nicht, dass ein grosses V2 nicht agil ist.

ich vermute aber, dass ein V2 mit kurzer KS und radstand XY einen tick besser ums eck geht als ein V2 mit gleich kurzer KS und radstand XY+2,3 cm


----------



## NoStyle (3. März 2014)

DarkListener schrieb:


> oha - scheint, als hätte ich in ein Wespennest gestochen. Eine Grundsatzdebatte wollte ich hier nicht vom Zaun brechen
> Ich hab jetzt die Möglichkeit, mich die Tage mal auf ein L zu setzen und für mich selbst zu schauen.
> 
> Scheinbar ist die Größe um 1,80 einfach kritisch


Nein, Du hast in kein Wespennest gestochen! 

Wenn Du 178/179 cm groß bist, mit eher kürzerem Oberkörper, würde ich zuerst mal ein medium, mit max. 50er Vorbau, probefahren und schauen wie das passt!
Theoretisch ist der Unterschied im Abstand Sattel/Cockpit zwischen OR 590mm/50er Vorbau und OR 615mm/30er Vorbau 1cm. Das ist nicht viel, aber der Reach und Radstand sind locker 2,5 cm mehr - das merkt man! Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen das ein large die bessere Wahl ist. Fahr es sicherheitshalber auch mal probe, aber ich denke M wird auf Anhieb passen.

Ich habe mit ca. 180/84 cm wohl tendenziell einen etwas längeren Oberkörper, vielleicht auch etwas längere Arme?!? Deshalb fühl ich mich auf L etwas wohler als auf M. Ich muss weniger extreme Gewichtsverlagerungen machen, hänge seltener mit dem Hintern über dem HR und bin allgemein etwas zentrierter im Bike. Mir kommt das gelegen, bergauf sowie bergab. Für mich funktioniert die nächst größere Rahmengröße und retrospektiv betrachtet hätte ich das Wildcard auch locker in L statt M fahren können ...


----------



## DarkListener (3. März 2014)

gerade nochmal nachgemessen.. ich bin bei 179 fast mit einer 87er Schrittlänge unterwegs. Da bleibt "obenrum" nicht mehr so viel 
Ich versuch, die Woche irgendwie die Probefahrt bei @kathoz zu organisieren - danach wird dann wohl bestellt.

Raw, 26", 142x12, O2 RCX statt Kashima BlingBling und dann ggf. später auf einen leichten Piggy umrüsten, statt dem dicken DB Air CS.


----------



## NoStyle (4. März 2014)

Ischi schrieb:


> Jedes mal wenn ich hier reinschaue und die ganzen Diskussionen über die neuen Banshees lese und wie gut sich sich fahren sollen und dann auch noch die ganzen tollen Bikes sehe, frage ich mich was ich noch mit meinem Wildcard soll...
> ...zum Glück war ich gerade fahren, jetzt sehe ich alles wieder etwas entspannter



Naja, die KS-Link Banshees sind bestimmt sehr gut, aber das sind andere auch. Das wirklich herausragende/einzigartige bei Banshee sind halt die Geometrien, die machen einfach Spaß.

Und das Wildcard - fahr es einfach - machst Du ja eh ... !  
Apropo: Sende mir bitte mal Deine Adresse wegen Dämpfer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (5. März 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> @Hockdrik
> ich vermute aber, dass ein V2 mit kurzer KS und radstand XY einen tick besser ums eck geht als ein V2 mit gleich kurzer KS und radstand XY+2,3 cm



noch was zum Thema Kettenstrebenlänge von Banshee selbst:


> Chain stay length affects the natural turning radius of the bike and works in conjunction with the trail. Chain stay length is kind of like choosing skis - shorter slalom type skis and shorter chain stays are best for quick turns and nimble handling conversely longer giant slalom type skis and longer chain stays are better for higher speeds and longer carving turns.[/QUOTE
> http://fakawibikes.com/v2/index.php/banshee-bikes/born-on-the-shore


----------



## nsc (5. März 2014)

Das Bike of the Day bei vitalmtb ist heute auch ein sehr schönes Legend:


----------



## maze665 (5. März 2014)

und welches?


----------



## nsc (5. März 2014)

maze665 schrieb:


> und welches?



Siehe Bild (sofern sichtbar) oder hier: http://www.vitalmtb.com/community/Lu-s-Rukkus-Ribeiro,6809/setup,25059?


----------



## maze665 (5. März 2014)

sichtbar ist das bild ja, aber schön


----------



## nsc (5. März 2014)

maze665 schrieb:


> sichtbar ist das bild ja, aber schön



Ach verdammt, hab dich falsch verstanden. Schönheit liegt ja bekanntlich im Auge des Betrachters, dezenzt ist was anderes.


----------



## P3 Killa (5. März 2014)

Rahmen is super, Gabel geht auch noch aber die Felgen und dann auch noch Lenker und Vorbau sind zu viel finde ich. Aber wichtig is ja vor allem das es dem Besitzer gefällt und das wird es wenn er sich die Arbeit gemacht hat.


----------



## onkel2306 (6. März 2014)

Nach quälender Rahmensuche und langem hin und her entsteht daraus demnächst meine Eierlegendewollmilchsau für die kommende Saison:






Partlist:
Rahmen: Banshee Scythe 2012
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C 2012
Gabel: Rock Shox Totem RC2 Solo Air mit Mission Control und Float Gate
Vorbau: FSA Gravity Pro
Bremse: Sram X0 Trail mit X7 Bremshebeln
Shifter: Sram X0
Kurbel: Sram X0
Schaltwerk: Sram X0
Kassette: Sram PG-1070 (11-36)
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb

Ein paar Kleinteile und Kettenführung fehlen noch. Lenker werd ich noch etwas ausprobieren was mir am besten zusagt.

Als LRS wird wohl wieder ein Hope Pro 2 mit Flow Ex dran kommen. Alllerdings bin ich da noch unschlüssig...

Hoffe das ich das Gewicht unter 16kg halten kann. 


Beste Grüße


----------



## pro-wheels (6. März 2014)

Totem , schade das diese nicht mehr Produziert wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (6. März 2014)

Eine Frage an die Rune Besitzer:

Da mein Rune morgen kommt (beste Grüße an Koming über mir ) würde ich gern wissen, wie empfindlich der Raw Rahmen ist. Sollte man bestimmte Stellen mit Folie abkleben? Kettenstrebe auf Antriebsseite kriegt nen alten Schlauch verpasst und Sitzstrebe wollte ich auf der Seite auch abkleben. Gibt es sonst noch Stellen an die ich denken sollte? 

Grüße!


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. März 2014)

"Raw" in dem Sinn ist er ja nicht. Er ist ja klar lackiert.
Die Banshee Lackqualität ist mE nicht die allerbeste, aber sie ist auch nicht schlecht. Hier die Stellen wo ich abgeklebt habe (oder hätte sollen *g*)

- Kettenstrebe (an den Kanten)
- Kettenstrebe vorne in der Nähe der Kurbel wo sie den Knick macht ist ganz wichtig!
- dünne senkrechte Verstrebung parallel zum Sitzrohr am Hinterbau
- Sitzstrebe innen antriebsseitig

Das sind so die Stellen, die ich irgendwann geschätzt habe, bzw. als schützenswert einstufe.

Also eh klassisch, wie bei allen Bikes, mit besonderem Augenmerk auf die weit hinunter gezogene und dicke Kettenstrebe im vorderen Bereich.


----------



## schrabbel (6. März 2014)

Die Raw-Rahmen sind klar lackiert, Dekor ist auch unter Lack. Bei mir habe ich nichts abgeklebt, die ein oder andere Kante gibt dem Rad Charakter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas.blub (6. März 2014)

ich wollte versuchen mit dem schlauch möglichst weit Richtung kurbel zu kommen. Genau die stelle sieht bei meinem alten bike auch arg aus


----------



## schrabbel (6. März 2014)

Ich habe das erste Drittel der Kettenstrebe mit Framewrap umwickelt, geht wunderbar! -Schlauch könnte schwierig werden.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas.blub (6. März 2014)

Auf dem Bild von der letzten Seite siehts eigtl so aus als kommt man ganz gut rum ums Eck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (6. März 2014)

Bei mir siehts mit Abkleben zwecks Geräuschdämmung so aus ...
Auf der unteren Kettenstrebe Lizard Skins Carbon Leather, vorne nen alten Schlauch zerschnitten und 2 Lagen rum gewickelt.
Sitzstrebe, auch eine Lage Lizard Skins Carbon Leather,
Die Vertikale Strebe, habe ich wieder das obige plus eine Schicht Klebe Fils ...


----------



## Andreas.blub (6. März 2014)

So in der Art werde ich es wohl auch machen. Nur halt mit meiner Folie. Sitzstrebe komplett und Kettenstrebe auch, dort noch nen Schlauch extra so nah wie möglich an die Kurbel. Die Verbindungsstrebe Sitz/Kettenstrebe dann nochmal mit Folie.

Habt ihr sonst noch irgendwo Scheuerstellen von Schaltzug oder Bremsleitung hinten? Oder ist die Verlegung da gut durchdacht? Hab an meinen Speci Enduro auf der Bremsseite an der Kettenstrebe fiese Stellen obwohl die Leitung dort auch befestigt war.


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. März 2014)

Nein, Scheuerstellen entstehen mMn nicht wirklich. Vielleicht wird's hier und da ein bisserl matt, aber das ist eh normal und okay. Glänzender lack zerkratzt nun einmal. Es ist ein MTB!


----------



## Andreas.blub (6. März 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Nein, Scheuerstellen entstehen mMn nicht wirklich. Vielleicht wird's hier und da ein bisserl matt, aber das ist eh normal und okay. Glänzender lack zerkratzt nun einmal. Es ist ein MTB!



Am alten habe ich nix abgeklebt. Das ärgert mich im nachhinein schon ein wenig. Auch Zwecks wiederverkaufswert


----------



## JansonJanson (6. März 2014)

Ich habe noch die Bremsleitung und Schaltzug mit schwarzem Panzertape umwickelt, wo Sie am Rahmen schleifen.
Einfach die Senkrechte rote LInie nach oben verlängern, da is ja auch nen Drehpunkt. 
Dort können die scheuern...


----------



## Andreas.blub (6. März 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Ich habe noch die Bremsleitung und Schaltzug mit schwarzem Panzertape umwickelt, wo Sie am Rahmen schleifen.
> Einfach die Senkrechte rote LInie nach oben verlängern, da is ja auch nen Drehpunkt.
> Dort können die scheuern...



Das hilft? Dann scheuert das Panzertape ja am Rahmen . Aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## schrabbel (6. März 2014)

Dann nimmst' halt diese Silikon Überzieher für die Leitungen. Habe ich bei mir auch gemacht.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuisXIV (6. März 2014)

Meins


----------



## Hrabnar (6. März 2014)

Ich frag jetzt einfach mal auf blöd...
Hat jemand vielleicht Interesse dran einen 3x gefahrenen schwarzen Rune Rahmen in L gegen ein Spitfire V2 Rahmen in L zu tauschen???


----------



## P3 Killa (7. März 2014)

Haha, den Gedanken hatte ich nach den ganzen Erfahrungen auch.  Aber glaube ich warte erst mal ab wie häufig ich diese Saison in den Park fahre und ob sich das "große" doch eher zu mit passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (7. März 2014)

@Hrabnar 

Würde ihn gegen ein Commencal Ramones all mountain Hardtail eintauschen (und noch was drauflegen)


----------



## Hrabnar (7. März 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> @Hrabnar
> 
> Würde ihn gegen ein Commencal Ramones all mountain Hardtail eintauschen (und noch was drauflegen)



Bin doch 'n alter Sack...dafür bin ich nicht leidensfähig genug :-D


----------



## DAKAY (7. März 2014)

Würde nen M Rahmen nehmen, und gegen Bares tauschen.


----------



## Hrabnar (7. März 2014)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Würde nen M Rahmen nehmen, und gegen Bares tauschen.


Hab ja nur 'n L ;-)


----------



## DAKAY (7. März 2014)

OK, nächster bitte


----------



## Andreas.blub (7. März 2014)

bin gerade etwas am verzweifeln. Ich versuch gerade die Schaltung einzustellen, aber wenn ich auf klein klein schalte (2 fach) schleift die kette an der kettenstrebe...

die kette ist nicht zu lang. Lade gleich mal Bilder hoch. Jemand ne fixe idee?


----------



## Schreiner (7. März 2014)

Jep, Sitz mal aufs Rad, aufm Montageständer schleift es bei mir auch, aber da kurbel ich auch selten, sobald im SAG bist sollte es Platz haben


----------



## feliks (7. März 2014)

Servus Freunde! Im Bikemarkt gibts grade nen Prime-Rahmen für 800 Flocken incl. Dämpfer. Kaufen oder lassen? 

Oder: bitte kauft mir das Ding bis Sonntag weg, nicht das ich auf dumme Gedanken komme.


----------



## schrabbel (8. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (8. März 2014)

Warum werden denn kaum Spitfire´s mit Monarch+ gefahren? Bzw sieht man hier in der Gallerie kaum welche.


----------



## schrabbel (8. März 2014)

Ich warte auf den 2015er Monarch Plus mit schwarz beschichteter Kolbenstange


----------



## Hockdrik (8. März 2014)

weil die Rahmen mit XFusion, Fox oder Cane Creek jeweils mit spezifischem Tune ausgeliefert werden. 
Andere Dämpfer sind vom Tune her Glückssache.


----------



## schrabbel (8. März 2014)

So gelungen ist der Tune vom Fox aber nicht, er fühlt sich etwas unterdämpft an.


----------



## Andreas.blub (8. März 2014)

Heute der erste Tag mit dem Rune im heimischen Bikepark. Natürlich direkt mit über 30 anwesenden Sportfotografen, die dort einen Kurs hatten. Bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt.

Habe aber eine Frage zum CCDB air. Ich nutze wirklich ziemlich viel Federweg. Hier mal ein Bild






Das ganze war nach 'ner Fahrt auf der lokalen DH Strecke. Wobei die ziemlich gemäßigt ist. Keine Drops, nur ein Sprung ohne Landung von dem wohl die Ausnutzung kommt. Habe die HSC Schon auf ca 3 Umdrehungen Richtung zu statt der 2 im Base Tune. Sag ist ziemlich genau die 17mm. Bin bei 85kg bei einem Druck von ca. 7,5bar. Haben wir andere Leute in der Gewichtsstufe, die mal ihre Drücke nennen können?
Bei 'ner Tour, die wir danach gestartet haben mit eigtl ganz ordentlichen "Enduro"trails kam ich nicht mehr so weit in den Federweg. Vllt die HSC noch was zu drehen?

Sonst fühlt sich der Hinterbau sahnig an. Dauergrinsen . Nur mach ich mir Gedanken wie es in richtigen Parks dann wohl aussieht 

Edit:
Hab beim nach Lösungen suchen das hier im Karton gefunden





Ist das rechte der große Volume Spacer, der eigtl in meinem Dämpfer sein sollte?


----------



## schrabbel (9. März 2014)

Mir hat es heute das erste mal die Kette von der X01 gezogen, ..gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit brauchbaren Kettenführungen für die 1x11 Gruppen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (9. März 2014)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Mir hat es heute das erste mal die Kette von der X01 gezogen, ..gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit brauchbaren Kettenführungen für die 1x11 Gruppen?


Wenn's nur um 'ne obere geht Csixx und E13 funktionieren bei mir bestens...


----------



## schrabbel (9. März 2014)

Die E*13 funktioniert bei mir nicht, ..ich kann die Kette anheben und vor/zurück über das Kettenblatt ziehen.


----------



## pro-wheels (9. März 2014)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Die E*13 funktioniert bei mir nicht, ..ich kann die Kette anheben und vor/zurück über das Kettenblatt ziehen.



Diese Hope haben wr bei einem Kunden verbaut, geht 1a

http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG430


----------



## schrabbel (9. März 2014)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Diese Hope haben wr bei einem Kunden verbaut, geht 1a
> 
> http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG430


Sieht gut aus! Wurde die Führung verbaut als ISCG oder mit Schelle?


----------



## Hrabnar (9. März 2014)

Ok...sollte noch dazu sagen, mit 34er KB und S3-Montage :-D


----------



## pro-wheels (9. März 2014)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus! Wurde die Führung verbaut als ISCG oder mit Schelle?


Hi,
auch an einem spitfire per ISCG
Gruss


----------



## schrabbel (9. März 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Ok...sollte noch dazu sagen, mit 34er KB und S3-Montage :-D


Daran wird es liegen, ..per ISCG an 30er Kettenblatt geht bei mir nicht.

@pro-wheels.  Danke!


----------



## Hrabnar (9. März 2014)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Daran wird es liegen, ..per ISCG an 30er Kettenblatt geht bei mir nicht.
> 
> @pro-wheels.  Danke!


Gibts überhaupt scho eine die für Zähnezahl unter 32 funzt...


----------



## haha (9. März 2014)

Die Volumenspacer sind nicht serienmäßig verbaut. Die Montage ist aber sehr einfach und sollte deinem Problem Abhilfe verschaffen.
Hier der Link zur Anleitung: http://www.canecreek.com/resources/products/suspension/dbair/dbair_air_volume_adjust.pdf
Die Volumenspacer können auch durchgeschnitten werden, wenn der große zuviel Progression bewirkt und der kleine nicht ausreicht.




Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Heute der erste Tag mit dem Rune im heimischen Bikepark. Natürlich direkt mit über 30 anwesenden Sportfotografen, die dort einen Kurs hatten. Bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt.
> 
> Habe aber eine Frage zum CCDB air. Ich nutze wirklich ziemlich viel Federweg. Hier mal ein Bild
> 
> ...


----------



## schrabbel (9. März 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Gibts überhaupt scho eine die für Zähnezahl unter 32 funzt...


Hmm, die E*13 XCX die ich habe, deckt angeblich 28-36 Zähne ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (9. März 2014)

Ist die für ISCG ne?
Von MRP gibts wohl auch was...aber mehr so Hörensagen...


----------



## Andreas.blub (9. März 2014)

haha schrieb:


> Die Volumenspacer sind nicht serienmäßig verbaut. Die Montage ist aber sehr einfach und sollte deinem Problem Abhilfe verschaffen.
> Hier der Link zur Anleitung: http://www.canecreek.com/resources/products/suspension/dbair/dbair_air_volume_adjust.pdf
> Die Volumenspacer können auch durchgeschnitten werden, wenn der große zuviel Progression bewirkt und der kleine nicht ausreicht.



Danke. Dann werd ich den morgen wohl mal aufmachen. Kriegt man den auch ohne Gummizange ab? Oder sitzt der wirklich so fest? Rohrzange + Tuch sollte es doch auch tun wenn man die nicht zu sehr zu knallt oder?


----------



## schrabbel (9. März 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Ist die für ISCG ne?
> Von MRP gibts wohl auch was...aber mehr so Hörensagen...


Ja ist die ISCG! Ich suche gerade nach der MRP Micro(28-32) ..ist aber nirgends zu bekommen


----------



## FireGuy (9. März 2014)

Was wird denn genau gesucht? eine Kettenführung für 28-34 xx1 also quasi mittleres kettenblatt? Oder stehen Kettenführungen die man kaufen kann irgendwo beim Rahmen an?

Hab nämlich gerade ein paar Versionen von Kettenführungen für 28-34 beim laserschneider weil ich selber für mein Last eine spezielle brauche die passt.


----------



## schrabbel (9. März 2014)

Bei den KS-Link Rahmen gehen wohl nur einfache Führungen (Gleitstück oben), eine Umlenkrolle steht am Hinteren Rahmendreieck an :/


----------



## FireGuy (9. März 2014)

hm stimmt, da könnte man nur ein bischen rausholen, aber man würde trotzdem eine Führung zusammenbekommen
da könnte man schon eine backplate so bauen dass sich obere und untere führung so ausgehen dass nirgendwo ansteht.

ich behalts mal im hinterkopf: hab eh einige freunde mit neuen runes, da könnte ich mal einen prototypen dranschrauben und schauen wie das so tut.


----------



## FireGuy (9. März 2014)

bzw andere frage: primär würdet ihr eine Führung suchen wo man den oberen slider auf bis 28 zähne runterschieben kann, das ganze als isc05 aufnahme und ohne untere umlenkung?


----------



## schrabbel (9. März 2014)

Ich denke eine Umlenkrolle muss nicht unbedingt sein. ISCG05, Gleitstück bis runter auf 30er Kettenblatt und vllt einen Taco da man an eine xx1/x01 Kurbel nicht ohne weiteres einen Bash montieren kann.


----------



## FireGuy (9. März 2014)

ist zwar nicht billig, aber das ist aktuell was meine kollegen am rune haben:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/at/de/e-thirteen-lg1-chain-guide-inc-taco/rp-prod50736

werde eine andere version trotzdem im hinterkopf behalten sobald kapazitäten drei sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (10. März 2014)

FireGuy schrieb:


> bzw andere frage: primär würdet ihr eine Führung suchen wo man den oberen slider auf bis 28 zähne runterschieben kann, das ganze als isc05 aufnahme und ohne untere umlenkung?



ja, nur eine ganz mickrige lächerlich kleine obere Führung, die die Kette nach innen vom Abspringen hindert. Am besten über die E-Type Aufnahme und auch Bashguard kompatibel!


----------



## FireGuy (10. März 2014)

das sollte sich einfach realisieren lassen. GrazerTourer: ich bin eh im BB, werd mal eine machen und kannst dann haben zum testen


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. März 2014)

FireGuy schrieb:


> das sollte sich einfach realisieren lassen. GrazerTourer: ich bin eh im BB, werd mal eine machen und kannst dann haben zum testen



Das wäre sehr sehr lässig!!


----------



## P3 Killa (10. März 2014)

Genau sowas suche ich auch schon rein vorsorglich, aber bisher gibts auf dem Markt wohl noch nichts für 30t...


----------



## NoStyle (10. März 2014)

FireGuy schrieb:


> bzw andere frage: primär würdet ihr eine Führung suchen wo man den oberen slider auf bis 28 zähne runterschieben kann, das ganze als isc05 aufnahme und ohne untere umlenkung?


Mir persönlich würde eine reine obere Führung mit Slider reichen, am besten nicht ISCG 05, sondern mit Befestigung am LowDirectMount-S3-Umwerferstandard. GrazerTourer hat es bereits beschrieben ...
Gibt es sowas schon?


----------



## schrabbel (10. März 2014)

Hope, eine Seite vorher. Empfehlung von pro-wheels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (10. März 2014)

Der Hope ist ISCG- oder Sitzrohr-Montage, nicht E-Type oder S3 ...


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2014)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Die E*13 funktioniert bei mir nicht, ..ich kann die Kette anheben und vor/zurück über das Kettenblatt ziehen.



Richtig montieren / einstellen ?


----------



## Andreas.blub (10. März 2014)

Hier mal ich mit dem euen Rune:


----------



## stefanjansch (10. März 2014)

Die Shimano Saint- Führung funktioniert bei mir super! Geht aber nur bis 34 Zähne Serie, könnte man aber locker auf 30 erweitern, die Alu-Backplate ist bereits vorgefräst.


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. März 2014)

stefanjansch schrieb:


> Die Shimano Saint- Führung funktioniert bei mir super! Geht aber nur bis 34 Zähne Serie, könnte man aber locker auf 30 erweitern, die Alu-Backplate ist bereits vorgefräst.



Sie so weit nach innen, dass man sie am 64er Lochkreis einer 3-fach Kurbel schleiffrei bekommt geht sie aber nicht zu montieren, oder?


----------



## stefanjansch (10. März 2014)

Ich hab sie bei mir mit 2mm spacer montiert, am 104er Lochkreis einer 2-Fach Slx mit dem sau breiten Renthal Kettenblatt.

Glaub ohne Spacer müsst das auch bei dir passen


----------



## BommelMaster (12. März 2014)

Hat hier noch jemand ein älteres Spitfire V1 in Large übrig?


----------



## feliks (13. März 2014)

hab heut mein neues Prime bekommen. Frage: die Sicherungsschraube der Steckachse auf der rechten Seite kann ich doch Problemlos weglassen, oder??


----------



## MindPatterns (13. März 2014)

Am Wochenende gab es die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Legend. Fahrwerk muß noch ein wenig angepaßt werden, aber erster Eindruck war doch ziemlich gut


----------



## riotact (13. März 2014)

Da ich sicherlich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem bin, dass beim Spitfire am kleinen Kettenblatt die Kette oftmals unten gegen die Kettenstrebe schlägt, wollte ich fragen wie ihr das Problem angegangen seid? Derzeit habe ich in einer Schnelllösung ein abgeschnittenes Gartenschlauchteil mit Kabelbinder draufgebunden, nächste Ausbaustufe ist dann nach meinem derzeitigen Plan ein Stück alter Fahrradschlauch den ich mit ordentlich Panzertape draufbinde. Gibt's Vorschläge für stylische und haltbare Lösungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (13. März 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Hat hier noch jemand ein älteres Spitfire V1 in Large übrig?


Was ist denn mit dem large V2?



feliks schrieb:


> hab heut mein neues Prime bekommen. Frage: die Sicherungsschraube der Steckachse auf der rechten Seite kann ich doch Problemlos weglassen, oder??


Ist das eine ernst gemeinte Frage? 



riotact schrieb:


> Da ich sicherlich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem bin, dass beim Spitfire am kleinen Kettenblatt die Kette oftmals unten gegen die Kettenstrebe schlägt, wollte ich fragen wie ihr das Problem angegangen seid? Derzeit habe ich in einer Schnelllösung ein abgeschnittenes Gartenschlauchteil mit Kabelbinder draufgebunden, nächste Ausbaustufe ist dann nach meinem derzeitigen Plan ein Stück alter Fahrradschlauch den ich mit ordentlich Panzertape draufbinde. Gibt's Vorschläge für stylische und haltbare Lösungen?


Nunja, Style ist etwas anderes, aber es schützt effektiv, ist günstig und ersetzt eine untere KeFü:


----------



## Third Eye (13. März 2014)

Ich hab das mal so gelöst, zusätzlich zum Doppelklebeband und Kabelbinder (das war zuwenig haltbar) noch ein Tesa Gewebeband darüber geklebt:
(ist ein harter Kunststoff - wie hieß der noch? ... - wegen der Optik schwarz ummantelt)


----------



## BommelMaster (13. März 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem large V2?



ist noch nicht in trockenen Tüchern.

das V1 wäre aber eine andere Baustelle. insg will ich beide haben


----------



## Hrabnar (13. März 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ist noch nicht in trockenen Tüchern.
> 
> das V1 wäre aber eine andere Baustelle. insg will ich beide haben


Kann demnächst den direkten Vergleich erfahren...evtl. rückt der Verkauf des weißen V1 doch schneller näher...


----------



## BommelMaster (13. März 2014)

Schön zu hören - was jetz aber nicht den Preis in die Höhe schnellen lassen soll 

eine 160er Nixon liegt bereit - nur dass du weißt dass er danach in guten Händen wäre!


----------



## Hrabnar (13. März 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Schön zu hören - was jetz aber nicht den Preis in die Höhe schnellen lassen soll
> 
> eine 160er Nixon liegt bereit - nur dass du weißt dass er danach in guten Händen wäre!


Nicht das ich mir bei dir da unsicher wäre...


----------



## BommelMaster (13. März 2014)

ich muss schon sagen vorallem der weiße rahmen würde mir unter den fingernägeln gribbeln. das is halt ne traumfarbe, vorallem mit den blauen teilen, da die nixon auch blau ist
xtr 970 komplett liegt natürlich auch schon bereit.
habe teile für 2 Bikes

UND KEINEN EINZIGEN spitfire


----------



## freetourer (14. März 2014)

Bezüglich Kettenführung:

Ich habe an meinem Prime eine MRP AMG ( obere Führung und Taco ) montiert über die ISCG-Aufnahme.

Passt wunderbar, lediglich vom recht dicken Taco musste ich nach hinten hin etwas abfeilen, da sonst die Kette auf dem größten Ritzel schliff.


----------



## Mr.A (14. März 2014)

zum Thema Führung. Bionicon C Guide ist nicht empfehlenswert am Spitfire, das Geld könnt ihr euch schenken.Werde jetzt entweder auch wieder auf die Gartenschlauchlösung gehen, oder teste mal die Ethirteen Trs. 
Alternativvorschläge gerne willkommen, muß halt 2fach können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (14. März 2014)

MRP 2x-guide ...


----------



## DAKAY (15. März 2014)

@Mr.A 
Was genau funktioniert nicht bei der C.Guide?


----------



## Mr.A (15. März 2014)

meiner Meinung nach hängt die zu weit unten. Ich hatte Probleme, das sie Richtung Reifen kippt, und eine schlechte Schaltperformance..bei der letzten Abfahrt hat sich wohl die Kette verklemmt und hat sie abgerissen.Meine Gartenschlauchlösung hat besser funktioniert.
Die MRP sieht gut aus ...Soulbrother welche einstellung fährts du an den Ausfallern?


----------



## Soulbrother (15. März 2014)

Ich fahr in der tiefen Einstellung.Die 2x-guide funktioniert am Spitfire echt absolut top,ich hatte noch nie ein Problem damit und zudem läuft sie auch noch völlig geräuschfrei.


----------



## n1gg1e (18. März 2014)

Gibt es die Möglichkeit das Spitfire eines Users oder Händlers im Raum Erfurt/Ilmenau oder Schweinfurt/Würzburg Probe zu fahren?
Wenn jemand jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt, dann gebt mir bitte bescheid 

Nach nun fast 2 Jahren der Überlegung möchte ich endlich ernst machen.
Danke


----------



## martin82 (18. März 2014)

Liebe Rune Fahrer,
könnt ihr noch in dem Tech-Thread schaun und mir ein bisschen weiterhelfen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-rune-v2-sammelthread.620447/page-29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanjansch (18. März 2014)

Update am Rune

Mattoc Expert statt MZ 55 RC3 Ti

Derzeit auf 15,45 kg


----------



## DarkListener (18. März 2014)

Seit heute bin ich nun auch im erlauchten Kreis der Banshee Fahrer.

Nach Probefahrt und Rücksprache mit dem Banshee Support wurde es nun ein Spitfire als L-Rahmen (XFusion O2 RCX Dämpfer) mit dem Kore Repute Vorbau in 35mm.
Teilespender war ein Strive von 2012 (das aber selbst schon die ein oder andere Modifikation erlebt hat).


----------



## ar_jay (18. März 2014)

@*Soulbrother*
 Du hast bei der Montage der Sixc gesehen das man die Kurbel nicht mit nem Singelkettenblatt fahren soll. Es soll auf der Position des äußeren Kettenblattes immer etwas montiert sein. Bei der alten Sixc ist es nämlich vorgekommen das die Schraubenlöcher gerissen sind


----------



## Hockdrik (19. März 2014)

Max. Einstecktiefe in das Sattelrohr des Rahmens bei einem Spitfire V2 in Größe M

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein Spitfire in M bestellt und freu mich riesig drauf!  Als Sattelstütze habe ich an eine Vecnum Moveloc gedacht (http://vecnum.com/produkte/moveloc/features/). 

Die gibt es in einer 200mm Drop Version, braucht dann aber auch 283mm Einstecktiefe in das Sattelrohr des Rahmens (170mm Version braucht 253mm).

Kann mir jemand das max. Maß für die Einstecktiefe in das Sattelrohr des Rahmens nennen? Oder anders: wie weit lässt sich die Sattelstütze bei Euch absenken? Wie viel Sattelstütze passt in das Sitzrohr?

Besten Dank und Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. März 2014)

@Hockdrik
Nur so als Hinweis: Es macht einen Unterschied von einigen Zentimetern aus, ob es das Loch für den Stealth Zug gibt oder nicht. Durch die Schweißnaht ist dort Schluß mit versenken. Falls du Werte bekommst, unbedingt fragen, ob bei einem Rahmen mit oder ohne Stealth Loch gemessen wurde.


----------



## rappelkiste (19. März 2014)

Hi,
ich messe 268mm bis zum "Stealth- Röhrchen" bei meinem 2014 M.
Wie weit eine Stütze tatsächlich rein geht weiss ich nicht. 
Ralf


----------



## Hockdrik (19. März 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @Es macht einen Unterschied von einigen Zentimetern aus, ob es das Loch für den Stealth Zug gibt oder nicht.


yep, ich bekommen den Rahmen mit Stealth-Loch - vielen Dank für den Hinweis! 



rappelkiste schrieb:


> ich messe 268mm bis zum "Stealth- Röhrchen" bei meinem 2014 M. Wie weit eine Stütze tatsächlich rein geht weiss ich nicht.


Vielen Dank! Selbst wenn das nicht 100% genau ist, spricht das ja eindeutig für die 170er Version mit 253mm Einstecktiefe (statt der 200er Version mit 283mm Einstecktiefe). EDIT: Ich habe jetzt von anderer Seite gehört, dass man eine 420mm Stealth komplett versenken kann - keine Ahnung, was die für Maße "nach unten" hat - und werde da noch mal genauer nachfragen.


----------



## Mr.Sound (19. März 2014)

So dann darf ich mich hier auch langsam einreihen  freue mich schon auf die ersten Meter aber wird wohl leider noch 1-2 Tage dauern bis es rollt 





Gruß Sven

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2014)

Geil ! Kein Jekyll mehr ?


----------



## Mr.Sound (19. März 2014)

Frag sowas nicht  erst mal proberollern und dann entscheiden... ich brauch was zum basteln das war wohl der ausschlaggebende Grund. Eig hatte ich mir sogar das Focus Sam 1.0 bestellt aber Derby kommt nicht zu potte und hat kurzerhand den Liefertermin um weitere 5 Monate nach hinten geschoben. Also irgendwie ist alles offen  

Gruß Sven

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (19. März 2014)

ui, ein Blaues!!!!!


----------



## Sushi1976 (19. März 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Frag sowas nicht  erst mal proberollern und dann entscheiden... ich brauch was zum basteln das war wohl der ausschlaggebende Grund. Eig hatte ich mir sogar das Focus Sam 1.0 bestellt aber Derby kommt nicht zu potte und hat kurzerhand den Liefertermin um weitere 5 Monate nach hinten geschoben. Also irgendwie ist alles offen
> 
> Gruß Sven
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk



Da bin ich mal auf den Aufbau gespannt, Farbwahl schon mal Top


----------



## Pilatus (19. März 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> So dann darf ich mich hier auch langsam einreihen  freue mich schon auf die ersten Meter aber wird wohl leider noch 1-2 Tage dauern bis es rollt
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk



ich hätte soooo gerne ein blaues gehabt. 
Aber XL gibt es anscheinend nicht in blau...


----------



## nsc (19. März 2014)

Kommt es mir nur so vor oder sieht man das Blau recht selten?!


----------



## Mr.Sound (19. März 2014)

Aufbau wird wohl erst mal 1 zu 1 vom Jekyll übernommen (Bilder in meinem Album) .  Ja blau sieht man recht wenig deswegen wurde es blau auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt verrückt nach der Farbe bin. Erfrischend wirken dir blauen trotzdem immer siehe GratzerTourer seins 

Gruß Sven

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. März 2014)

nsc schrieb:


> Kommt es mir nur so vor oder sieht man das Blau recht selten?!



Das könnte daran liegen, dass es im deutschsprachigen Raum kaum blaue Runes gegeben hat. Bei den Spitfires weiß ich es nicht. Als ich meines bekommen habe, war es eines von genau 3 Stück in ganz DE+AT in Größe L. Dann kam schon das Gelb....


----------



## Hockdrik (19. März 2014)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> ich messe 268mm bis zum "Stealth- Röhrchen" bei meinem 2014 M. Wie weit eine Stütze tatsächlich rein geht weiss ich nicht.





Hockdrik schrieb:


> Selbst wenn das nicht 100% genau ist, spricht das ja eindeutig für die 170er Version mit 253mm Einstecktiefe (statt der 200er Version mit 283mm Einstecktiefe).



Hm, ganz so eindeutig ist es dann leider doch nicht:
bei meiner max. Auszugslänge von 285mm geht eine 200er Vecnum nur wenn ich sie mind. 266mm reinschieben kann...

Eine genaue Messung - am besten mit einer Stütze - wie weit man eine Sattestütze in dem Sitzrohr eines 2014er Spitfire in Größe M mit Stealth-Loch versenken kann, wäre daher super!

Sonst gehe ich auf Nummer Sicher und nehm die 170er, ist ja immer noch massig Verstellbereich.


----------



## nsc (19. März 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Das könnte daran liegen, dass es im deutschsprachigen Raum kaum blaue Runes gegeben hat. Bei den Spitfires weiß ich es nicht. Als ich meines bekommen habe, war es eines von genau 3 Stück in ganz DE+AT in Größe L. Dann kam schon das Gelb....



Ok, das wusste ich nicht. Müssen wir gut auf unsere blauen Runes aufpassen ;-)


----------



## Mr.Sound (19. März 2014)

Sattelstütze lässt sich 238mm beim 14er Spitfire in M versenken dann kommt der Anschlag 

Gruß Sven

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (19. März 2014)

So hier mal mein Rune mit einigen neuen Teilen. Neu sind, 650B Laufradsatz mit WTB Frequency I25 und Tune King und Kong. Tune Schraubwürger, Chromag BZA Lenker und Vorbau, Maxxis Minion DHR in TR und zu guter Letzt die Manitou Mattoc Pro. Jetzt wiegt es 13,9kg.


----------



## NoStyle (19. März 2014)

Cool - hier gab/gibt´s ja wieder schönes neue Bikes bzw. Updates zu sehen! 
@P3 Killa Rune mit Mattoc sieht gut aus! 
@Mr.Sound : Spitfire mit CCDB + BOS Deville = Hammer-Fahrwerk!


----------



## Mr.Sound (19. März 2014)

Ob die 170er Deville da rein passt muss ich erst mal noch probieren...is schon n arger unterschied. Erst mal wird meine Pike verbaut aber wer weiß. ...  

P3 Killa seins is Killa...da wird jetzt vom Gewicht aber auch erst mal sense sein oder?

Gruß Sven


----------



## nullstein (19. März 2014)

Glückwunsch zum blauen Spitty 
Steh auch grad kurz vor dem Kauf,da mir mein Meta AM tierisch auf den Keks geht.


----------



## NoStyle (19. März 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Ob die 170er Deville da rein passt muss ich erst mal noch probieren...is schon n arger unterschied. Erst mal wird meine Pike verbaut aber wer weiß. ...
> 
> P3 Killa seins is Killa...da wird jetzt vom Gewicht aber auch erst mal sense sein oder?
> 
> Gruß Sven


Ah ok, Du hast eine 170er Deville. Kann man die auf 160 mm traveln? Bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob man die 170er im Spitfire verbauen "darf" ...

P3 Killa könnte theoretisch noch gut Gewicht sparen: Anderer Dämpfer und leichtere Felgen zum Beispiel. Aber ob das "sinnvoll" ist ...


----------



## Andreas.blub (19. März 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ah ok, Du hast eine 170er Deville. Kann man die auf 160 mm traveln? Bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob man die 170er im Spitfire verbauen "darf" ...
> 
> P3 Killa könnte theoretisch noch gut Gewicht sparen: Anderer Dämpfer und leichtere Felgen zum Beispiel. Aber ob das "sinnvoll" ist ...



Er fährt mit dem LRS auch Bikepark . Glaube noch leichter ist grenzwertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (19. März 2014)

Klar wäre leichter möglich, aber irgendwann wird dann doch mal der Einsatzbereich verfehlt. Hab mich bewusst von meinen E13 TRS+ getrennt und mir Felgen geholt die mehr mitmachen. für mich ist es genau richtig so, und freut mich wenn es euch gefällt


----------



## Mr.Sound (19. März 2014)

na das meine ich ja ...dem Einsatzgebiet entsprechend. Leichter würde ich es wohl auch nicht bekommen....zumindest wenn Bike Park ne Rolle spielt


nullstein schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum blauen Spitty
> Steh auch grad kurz vor dem Kauf,da mir mein Meta AM tierisch auf den Keks geht.


Danke, was geht mit dem Meta ?Also vom Gewicht her sollte es ja ziemlich schmerzfrei sein ....trotzdem würde es mich interessieren was dir da aufn Keks geht (war auch in meiner Auswahl)
Morgen kommt vermutlich der Steuersatz dann sollte es erst mal laufen. Kann gerne bescheid geben wie das Gerät läuft. Mit Ausfaller in 26" Gr. M  + Sattelklemme liegt es bei 3,75kg

@P3 Killa die E13 sind schneller am ende als die Frequency? echt jetzt ? irgendwie ... naja, wie so oft in der Branche, alles fürn Arsch was die Hersteller "versprechen wollen"

@NoStyle leider wie immer, man entscheidet sich doch immer für das falsche! Die Deville hätte ich wohl lieber in 160mm (nein traveln geht nicht so ohne weiteres) geordert und die Pike lieber in 650B.... naja damit muss ich wohl leben! Auch wenn ich es jetzt anders machen würde. Evtl. kann man ja einem anderen damit helfen ....

Gruß Sven


----------



## Mr.Sound (20. März 2014)

Sooooo Rohaufbau  13,4kg






Gruß Sven


----------



## P3 Killa (21. März 2014)

Richtig geil geworden! Langsam aber sicher wünsch ich mir ein Spitfire ^^


----------



## trailterror (21. März 2014)

Hammer das spitfire!


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. März 2014)

Extrem schön, das Spitfire!


----------



## riotact (21. März 2014)

Oh ja, sehr feines Spitfire. Der CCDB wirkt übrigens schon seeeeehr fett im Vergleich zum Fox in meinem


----------



## bobtailoner (21. März 2014)

Wirklich sehr gelungenes spitty!


----------



## NoStyle (21. März 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> @NoStyle leider wie immer, man entscheidet sich doch immer für das falsche! Die Deville hätte ich wohl lieber in 160mm (nein traveln geht nicht so ohne weiteres) geordert und die Pike lieber in 650B.... naja damit muss ich wohl leben! Auch wenn ich es jetzt anders machen würde. Evtl. kann man ja einem anderen damit helfen ...


Das Spitfire ist echt toll geworden! 

Hört sich an als wärst Du 650B sehr zugetan?!?
Falls ja - und solltest Du mit Deiner Deville zufrieden sein: Ich würde mal bei BOS/SportsNut nachfragen ob ein Umrüsten auf 160 mm möglich ist bzw. wieviel das kostet, im Zweifel mit der kompatiblen 650B-Gabelkrone. Jetzt wo die Mattoc verfügbar ist wird BOS hier im Forum ziemlich "gebasht", was ich aber ausser im Preis nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann. Meine Deville geht seit 14 Monaten Tiptop out of the Box und hat für mich die Vorteile, dass selbst die 26-Zoll-Version von Beginn an 650B-kompatibel war, nebst niedriger Bauhöhe auch Dank 1-1/8 Gabelschaft. Pike und Mattoc sparen ganz realistisch 100 bis max 140 Gramm Gewicht - ist also nur bedingt bahnbrechend. Ich geb meine jedenfalls nicht mehr her ...



P3 Killa schrieb:


> Richtig geil geworden! Langsam aber sicher wünsch ich mir ein Spitfire ^^


Warum? Dein Rune ist Hammer!


----------



## JansonJanson (21. März 2014)

2 richtig gute Bikes ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. März 2014)

Pike und Mattoc sind halt gerade en vogue. Würde dafür auch keine Bos hergeben.


----------



## nsc (21. März 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Jetzt wo die Mattoc verfügbar ist wird BOS hier im Forum ziemlich "gebasht", was ich aber ausser im Preis nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann.


Bashen ist (scheinbar) heutzutage Volkssport geworden, sieht man hier auch schön in den News wenn mal z.B.  ein 650b-Rad vorgestellt wird oder sich manche Threads durchliest. Immer schön drauf, machen ja alle anderen auch so und du "gehörst dazu" (wie bei einer News über Apple, einfach "scheiß Apple" in die Kommentare schreiben und du bist der King ). Eigene Meinung bilden, ne lieber nicht....


----------



## Mr.Sound (21. März 2014)

Danke an alle  Ich bin auch schwer verliebt... 

@NoStyle Jekyll-Rahmen + Bos Deville sind schon weg. Wenn es denn je sein muss kommt halt wieder eine dann aber gleich in 650B und schwarz  Und ja 650B würde ich einfach mal gerne probieren.

@san_andreas Pike passt irgendwie genau so das mir der fehlende High-Speed Einsteller nicht weiter stört und das Rapid Recovery finde ich sogar besser als bei der Deville. Vielleicht hat es Bos bei der 14er Deville mit der anderen Abstimmung geschafft das ich diese wiederum besser finde ...aber was solls mein Popo-Meter schlägt meisst früher an als die Gabel  

Gruß Sven


----------



## san_andreas (21. März 2014)

Dann ist ja alles gut !


----------



## culoduro (22. März 2014)

Die Deville ist gut und passt auch zum CCDB im Rune...
Aber sie könnte durchaus steifer sein - entgegen den Magazin Tests merk ich ggü. der Lyrik durchaus, dass sich die Gabel im schnellen Geblockere (beim 2 Latscher Locals hinterherheizen... ) verwindet und ich mich damit unsicherer fühle. Ausserdem war sie einen Sommer 2,5 Monate lang bei Sportsnut  ...


----------



## NoStyle (22. März 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> Die Deville ist gut und passt auch zum CCDB im Rune...
> Aber sie könnte durchaus steifer sein - entgegen den Magazin Tests merk ich ggü. der Lyrik durchaus, dass sich die Gabel im schnellen Geblockere (beim 2 Latscher Locals hinterherheizen... ) verwindet und ich mich damit unsicherer fühle. Ausserdem war sie einen Sommer 2,5 Monate lang bei Sportsnut  ...


Mr.Sounds Deville ist ja verkauft, von daher hat es sich eh erledigt. Sie wäre halt 650B-kompatibel gewesen ... 

Ultrasteif ist meine Deville übrigens auch nicht (hatte vorher ebenfalls Lyrik), zumindest fühle ich ganz leichten Flex in Fahrtrichtung, aber keine Verwindung. Das dürfte vermutlich am 1-1/8 Schaft liegen (hatte die Lyrik auch) vs. Tapered Schaft und Krone, vorallem aber am CC-Angleset vs. Workscomponents-Angleset. Der CaneCreek-Winkelsteuersatz ist irgendwie nicht so steif und "arbeitet" etwas, selbst wenn die Gimbals richtig sitzen. Works oder K9 haben ja fixe Winkel nebst Lager und sind dann steif wie reguläre Steuersätze.

Tja - BOS und Service - das einzige "Dilemma" welches mir bislang erspart geblieben ist ... !!!
Ich persönlich kann die Gabel nur loben - habe sie deutlich günstiger bekommen, Optik und Verarbeitung sind erste Sahne und sie fühlt sich nahezu genauso fein an wie alle meinen vorherigen Stahlfedergabeln. Vielleicht habe ich bislang einfach nur Glück gehabt ... who knows ... ?!?


----------



## culoduro (22. März 2014)

Ja, fein ist die Deville auf jeden Fall, wenn sie läuft 
Da kommt auch eine getunte Lyrik nicht mit, finde ich.
Ich hab übrigens eine 170er mit tapered Schaft... Soweit ich das unterscheiden kann, ist der Flex eher "zur Seite"...

Nochmal eine Frage an die CCDB Air Fahrer:
Ich finde den Hinterbau mit dem vorgegebenen Sag (bei mir so 125psi) nicht wirklich so schluckfreudig, sondern eher noch zu holprig für meinen Geschmack. Sowohl mit Base Tune als auch mit +2 clicks bei LSC und LSR.
Wenn ich mit dem Druck auf 115-118 runtergehe, fühlt sich der Hinterbau deutlich mehr nach Staubsauger an, das bike liegt bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten ruhiger, bzw. ich war heute damit deutlich schneller unterwegs als mit dem höheren Druck. Nach kleineren Sprüngen und dann Auftreffen auf Wurzeln oder Steine fühlte sich allerdings das Ende des Federwegs irgendwie "lahm" an, erstens das Gefühl von Ende des Federwegs erreicht (durchgeschlagen aber laut O Ring nicht, waren noch 3-4mm über) und dann lahm im wieder Ausfedern. HSC und HSR sind laut base tune eingestellt.

Was mach ich da am besten?
HSR erhöhen?
Mehr Luftdruck fahren - aber wie krieg ich dann das Staubsauger Feeling wieder?
Weniger Luftdruck und Spacer rein?


----------



## NoStyle (22. März 2014)

Mehr HSC und HSR müsstest Du einfach mal auf die Wirkung probieren. Ansonsten halt einen Spacer rein, bei gleich niedrigerem Luftdruck ...


----------



## Schreiner (23. März 2014)

Mir war der hsr auch zu lahm, ich mags gerne schneller, dachte aber das liegt am hohen gewicht meinerseits das ich da einen schnelleren dämpfer brauch weil der fahrer zu lahm ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (23. März 2014)

Hmmm... jetzt hab ich den CCDB mal aufgemacht - da ist bereits ein grosser Spacer drin (selbe Grösse wie der, der in der Packung nochmal beiliegt)... Ausserdem ist der ausgelatscht und liegt der inneren Aircan nicht mehr an (wie die neuen in der Packung).
Wenn ich den grossen Spacer mal halbiere und wieder rein tue, und dann mit dem normalen Sag fahre, kriege ich dann beim normalen Sag (und damit auch weniger Einsinken bergauf an steilen Rampen) mehr Staubsauger?
Ich probiers mal aus, freue mich aber auch über Ratschläge.


----------



## P3 Killa (23. März 2014)

Ich würde sagen nein. Der Dämpfer wird dadurch mehr Progression verlieren. Dadurch wird er zwar sicherlich fluffiger aber du wirst denke ich mehr Durchschläge bekommen weil eben die Progression am Ende des Federwegs fehlt. Wenn ich jetzt Blödsinn erzähle dann korrigiert mich bitte ^^


----------



## Hrabnar (23. März 2014)

Also...
Weniger Sag -> weniger Staubsauger
Weniger Spacer -> größere Durchschlaggefahr
Lösung: mehr Sag (weniger Druck) + mehr Spacer (kleinere Luftkammer/mehr Progression) :-B


----------



## culoduro (23. März 2014)

Jawollja, Sir, probier ich aus!
Danke!

Gibts dann auch noch ne Lösung für "weniger im Sag hängen beim steile Rampen hochtreten"?
(Ist schon die Climb Switch Version).
Oder ist da die Antwort: "Man kann nicht alles haben!"


----------



## Hrabnar (23. März 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> Jawollja, Sir, probier ich aus!
> Danke!
> 
> Gibts dann auch noch ne Lösung für "weniger im Sag hängen beim steile Rampen hochtreten"?
> ...


Jup, gibt's...C'dale Jekyll :-S 
In der Fränkischen (hatte den CCDB Air ohne CS) hab ich's persönlich aber nie vermisst...bin aber eh nicht der "Federelementesperrer"...
CS zuschalten...ändert halt net den Sag, macht aber die Druckstufe zu, Dämpfer fühlt sich straffer an...


----------



## culoduro (23. März 2014)

Schon klar, die Funktion vom CS merk ich schon.
Trotzdem, wenn ich mehr sag fahre, hängt das Teil halt auch bei den teils schon ziemlich steilen Rampen hier weiter hinten drin.
Naja, ich habe jetzt mal 1,5 grosse Spacer rein getan und schau was passiert.... wenn der ganze Sch... Schnee wieder weg ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (23. März 2014)

Tauschobjekt der Begierde...danke nach Graz, ich bereu' nix :-D


----------



## schrabbel (23. März 2014)

Schön! Muss dein Rune dafür gehen?


----------



## Hrabnar (23. März 2014)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Schön! Muss dein Rune dafür gehen?


Hat sozusagen 'n Austauschjob in Österreich :-D


----------



## Brainspiller (23. März 2014)

Sag mal was über die Unterschiede Rune / Spitfire bitte.
Rahmengröße ist ja gleich, oder?


----------



## schrabbel (23. März 2014)

Jup, ..da häng ich mich dran  Hinterbau Performance würde mich interessieren db vs Fox


----------



## bobtailoner (23. März 2014)

Interessiert mich auch brennend!


----------



## Hrabnar (23. März 2014)

Fox wird noch getauscht...der Monarch Plus kommt in komplett schawarz hinein...
Für mich persönlich:
...ich hab das Rune eher als Mini-DH/Leichtfreerider empfunden, Hinterbau passt optimal zu 'ner 170-180mm Gabel, am besten mit Stahlfederperformance...
Das Spiti ist eher 'n Enduro, Pike mit 160mm geht klasse in dem Rad!
Fazit erste Ausfahrt...Spiti besser pedalierbar, mit dem Fox hängt der Hinterbau der Gabel aber hinterher, Reserven reichen für die Abfahrten/Sprünge die ich freiwillig fahr' völlig aus (hänge bergab eh ziemlich auf der Gabel :-D), mit dem RS wird's deutlich besser werden (bin schon eins mit M/M Tune gefahren...)...
Rune auf selber Strecke...krass flacher Lenkwinkel, musste richtig arbeiten um die Linie zu treffen (alles eher flowig, kein Zahnprothesengehacke), Hinterbau saugt alles komplett auf - habe ein wenig das Feedback vermisst (und musste ab und zu mal nach dem Hinterradreifen schauen - der dann aber doch nicht platt war :n -o) , bergauf wie auf dem Trail festgenagelt - deutlich anstrengender als heut mit dem Spitfire...
Für mich ein suuuuper Tausch!!!


----------



## bobtailoner (23. März 2014)

Bestätigt mich auf jeden fall.
Der float x wäre doch evtl auch eine Option?!
Warum nicht der ccdb Air?


----------



## schrabbel (23. März 2014)

Ich werde mit dem Fox auch nicht richtig warm, sehr plüschig aber braucht an kleinen Kanten schon 95% des Federwegs auf.


----------



## Andreas.blub (23. März 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> Schon klar, die Funktion vom CS merk ich schon.
> Trotzdem, wenn ich mehr sag fahre, hängt das Teil halt auch bei den teils schon ziemlich steilen Rampen hier weiter hinten drin.
> Naja, ich habe jetzt mal 1,5 grosse Spacer rein getan und schau was passiert.... wenn der ganze Sch... Schnee wieder weg ist



Sag mal wie es mit 1,5 läuft. Habe im Moment einen großen + 2 kleine drin. Überlege aber auch den 2ten großen noch zu verbasteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (23. März 2014)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Bestätigt mich auf jeden fall.
> Der float x wäre doch evtl auch eine Option?!
> Warum nicht der ccdb Air?


:-D 
Ich bin Händler -> no Fox for me, ich hasse den Kundenservice zu sehr, das ist keinerlei Wertung den Produkten gegenüber!
Und, wie man an meinem alten Spiti auch sehen kann, ich steh' auf Komplettfahrwerke :-D 
CCDB verbessert die Performance nicht so eklatant gegenüber dem Monarch, dass ich die knapp 200g und 150(?)€ mehr akzeptier'...


----------



## culoduro (23. März 2014)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Sag mal wie es mit 1,5 läuft. Habe im Moment einen großen + 2 kleine drin. Überlege aber auch den 2ten großen noch zu verbasteln.



Sorry,
ich hab da geträumt vorhin, ich _wollte_ 1,5 grosse reinbauen, hab den grossen derin drin war auseinandergeschnitten -  hab aber dann erstmal den grossen und die zwei kleinen reingegeben..


----------



## onkel2306 (24. März 2014)

Hey,

an die Scythe Fahrer: Kann mir einer erklären, welche Dämpferaufhängung, welchen Federweg und Winkel freigibt?

http://de.scribd.com/doc/59321048/Banshee-Scythe-info

Hier ist zwar ne Skizze, aber 4 Linien übereinander legen bringt etwas Irritation mit sich :-D

Hier mal ein Bild mit Nummern - wäre Top wenn jemand sagen könnte was 1-3, 1-4, 2-3, 2-4 bei 222x70 bedeuten würde.






http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/qf/7v/qf7v45pfer6y/large_Zugverlegung.jpg?0

Und dann würde mich noch eure Zugverlegung interessieren. An der oberen Dämpferaufnahme gehe ich drunter durch, aber am Umlenkhebel bin ich unschlüssig, ob ich zwischen Rahmen und Verstärkung des Umlenkhebels durch gehe oder zwischen Verstärkung und Dämpferaufnahme.
Also Verlegung A oder B?


----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2014)

Du hast die Möglichkeit je 2x 200mm einzustellen und je 2x 180, jeweils mit unterschiedlichem Steuerrohrwinkel.


----------



## m03ppp (25. März 2014)




----------



## Hockdrik (25. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

werde gerade ein bisschen hellhörig, weil ich jetzt ein paar mal gelesen habe, dass der Fox Dämpfer nicht taugt, ich aber mein Spitfire bereits mit Fox Dämpfer bestellt habe.

Ich wollte mein Spitfire ursprünglich direkt mit dem Monarch statt den ab Werk angebotenen Dämpfern kaufen (Angst vor Fox Service, X-Fusion soll nicht so gut sein, Cane Creek ist in meinem Fall Overkill), aber mir wurde von anderen als den Werks-Dämpfern abgeraten, weil deren Tune nicht auf den Rahmen abgestimmt ist.

Wenn ich das richtig lese, funktioniert der Monarch aber - spezieller Tune hin oder her - besser als der Fox?
Soll ich jetzt direkt gegen einen Monarch tauschen, bevor ich mich mit dem Fox rumärgere?
Was sind genau die Probleme? 

Kommt wahrscheinlich auf den Fahrtstil an, oder? Fahre seit Jahrzehnten Hardtail (derzeit Cotic Soul mit 120mm vorn), eher traillastig, versuche mich an Sprüngen, war beim Pass'Portes du Soleil und hatte dort auch mit dem Hardtail sehr viel Spaß, will mal eine Enduro Veranstaltung mitfahren, fahre bisher eine recht saubere Linie, fahre nicht unnötig auf Material. Komme also mehr von der Tourer Seite, habe aber Ambitionen. ;-)

Herzlichen Dank für jeden Hinweis!
Hockdrik


----------



## Mr.Sound (25. März 2014)

Andersrum gedacht .... wesshalb sich mit Fox und Monarch rumärgern wenn man genau weiß das man den overkill genau auf sich abstimmen kann, egal was man letztendlich damit fährt? Geldmäßig hab ich mir die anderen Dämpfer erst gar nicht angeschaut aber vermutlich ist des Fox-Gedöns sogar noch teurer... spätestens nachm ersten Service 

Gruß Sven

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hrabnar (25. März 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Andersrum gedacht .... wesshalb sich mit Fox und Monarch rumärgern wenn man genau weiß das man den overkill genau auf sich abstimmen kann, egal was man letztendlich damit fährt? Geldmäßig hab ich mir die anderen Dämpfer erst gar nicht angeschaut aber vermutlich ist des Fox-Gedöns sogar noch teurer... spätestens nachm ersten Service
> 
> Gruß Sven
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk



Wobei...ich den breiten Einstellbereich vom CCDB net soooo gern mag...
Hab 3(!) Fahrten beim Rune gebraucht um ihn einigermaßen passend eingestellt zu bekommen...
Und der RS funzt seeehr ähnlich!


----------



## NoStyle (25. März 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Andersrum gedacht .... wesshalb sich mit Fox und Monarch rumärgern wenn man genau weiß das man den overkill genau auf sich abstimmen kann, egal was man letztendlich damit fährt? ...


Ob man sich mit Fox oder RS "rumärgert", oder der X-Fusion angeblich "nicht so gut" sein soll ist eventuell fraglich, aber im Prinzip bringt Sven es auf den Punkt! 
Der CCDB bietet einem alles was das Herz begehrt - er wiegt halt mehr ... drauf geschi$$en ...
Ich würde alternativ eher zum Manitou Evolver/Swinger greifen, die brauchen kein spezielles Tuning. Oder wenn es leichter sein soll: BOS Kirk. Das wäre mein favorite Upgrade, da es mittlerweile Shimming und spezielle Abstimmungen von BOS für Rune und Spitfire gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (25. März 2014)

Moment! ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich den Fox nicht gut finde! Der Float-X ist super und der normale CTD ist ebenfalls sehr gut. Meiner hat allerdings einen seltsamen Defekt und während er wieder bei Toxoholics ist, habe ich ihn ersetzt. Ansich finde ich den Fox doch sehr gut und Third Eye, der seit diesem jahr mit dem Float-X unterewgs ist, ist auch absolut überzeugt davon.


----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2014)

@GrazerTourer: du vergißt aber die zwei IBC-Grundregeln:
1. Fox-Federelemte sind grundsätzlich schlecht.
2. Sollte das einmal nicht so sein, tritt automatisch 1. in Kraft.


----------



## Mr.Sound (25. März 2014)

Und was irgendwie genauso IBC like ist... man schreibt was und es wird 3 mal im Kreis gedreht. Wenn ich schon im Hinterkopf habe (warum auch immer) das dieses Zeug nichts taugt dann wird eben vermutlich auch nichts gutes drauß auch wenn man es sich kauft. Ich will jetzt generell nichts gegen Fox oder eben RS sagen...habe beide noch nicht gefahren und schon gar nicht im Spity! Also NICHT drauf hören ist nur ne Empfehlung meinerseits wenn man schon solche Gedanken hat. Habe schliesslich jetzt 1.5Jahre einen Fox Dyad gefahren welcher im allgemeinen hier auch als schei$$ Dämpfer abgestempelt wird. Wer drüber stehen kann soll es machen... 

Gruß Sven

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## martin82 (25. März 2014)

@GrazerTourer Danke ^^ die ganzen Anti-Kommentare haben mich schon in meiner Bestellung verunsichert, freu mich voll aufs Rune


----------



## Hockdrik (25. März 2014)

prima! Ich freue mich jetzt erst mal auf mein Spitfire, egal was für ein Dämpfer drin ist.


----------



## culoduro (25. März 2014)

Gibts eigentlich jemanden, der länger Spitfire und Rune gefahren ist oder beide besitzt?
Muss hier mal @berkel zitieren - ich hab wohl auch bike messie... 

Das Rune macht echt sehr Spass, gerade auf Vollgas Trails und steilem Zeug. Bergauf für den hometrail (500 steile hm, davon a bissl tragen) passt es auch noch ok. Aber ich hab auch ein paar Durchquerungen vor im Sommer (so a la Ötztaler Runde) mit vielen hm, wiederum auch Tragen dabei, weniger ewig lange Überführungsetappen auf der Strasse oder Forstwegen... und dazu scheint mir das Rune doch zu behäbig und schwer (derzeit so 14,5) - oder ich zu alt  . Mit schlankeren Laufrädern und Reifen (Flow statt Spike 35, Ibex und Crossmark anstelle Minion ST und Ibex) läuft es zwar bissl leichter, aber bergab denk ich mir dann: das gehört doch anders... 

Nun denk ich, wenn ich das Spitfire mir 650B und leichteren Reifen aufbau (weil ich sowieso dringend wieder basteln "muss") - ist das dann einfach zu nah am Rune, oder macht das Sinn, weils doch deutlich besser klettert? Eigentlich war ich zwecks Kontrast zum Rune auf das Phantom eingeschossen, aber für den Einsatzbereich krieg ich dann doch Zweifel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (26. März 2014)

Phantom mit 140mm pike 10fach oder 11 fach archEX LRS/ Ground Control oÄ (+- 13 kg)... bäm !


----------



## Hrabnar (26. März 2014)

neikless schrieb:


> Phantom mit 140mm pike 10fach oder 11 fach archEX LRS/ Ground Control oÄ (+- 13 kg)... bäm !



Naja...das Phantom wird wohl so 100-110mm FW haben...da find ich 'ne 140er Gabel etwas übertrieben.
Denke was um die 120mm wäre angebracht...


----------



## Mr.A (26. März 2014)

also ich glaube die beiden sind zu nah beieinander (ohne das rune jetzt gefahren zu sein ) Gewicht ist sehr ähnlich, SW auch, und daher wird das Spitfire vermutlich auch nicht um Welten besser klettern.


----------



## NoStyle (26. März 2014)

Ich persönlich finde das Spitfire als sehr gut bezüglich Uphill, allerdings komplett relatives und subjektives Empfinden!

Der Unterschied zum Rune ist wohl eher klein: 5mm mehr Oberrohr, 10mm mehr Reach, 10mm niedrigeres Tretlager, 1 Grad steileren LW, ca. 200 bis 400 Gramm leichter und 20mm weniger FW. Ansonsten sind Kettenstreben, Radstand und Sitzwinkel identisch. Dazu können beide identisch aufgebaut werden, bis auf max. 16cm Gabel beim Spitfire. Wenn ich die Kinematik-Diagramme richtig im Kopf habe gibt´s da auch kaum Unterschiede. Bestenfalls ist das Spitfire etwas straffer im Federweg. Beide klettern also genauso "gut" oder "schlecht", je nach persönlichem Empfinden, Aufbau und Fahrwerks-Setup ...

Hätte ich ein Rune und wäre auf der Suche nach nem Zweitbike würde ich eher ein Phantom nehmen. Das so leicht aufgebaut wie möglich. Oder ein schönes 650B-FR/AM-Hardtail, mit 66er LW und 140mm Gabel ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. März 2014)

Hat das Spitfire nicht etwas längere Kettenstreben?


----------



## thomatos (26. März 2014)

Ich hab jetzt ja mit User Hrabnar meinen Spitfire Rahmen (2013, L, Fox) gegen seinen Rune Rahmen (2013, L, CCDBA) getauscht. War eigentlich mit dem Spitfire super zufrieden. Habs bei ca. 30 Touren von 400hm bis 2000hm gefahren, teilweise auch viel getragen. Geht schon super bergauf. Bikepark war ich damit nie, dafür hab ich (bis jetzt) ein Lapierre Froggy.

Allerdings bin ich diesen Sommer 2 Monate in Bikeparks/Westalpen unterwegs und für das will ich nur ein Bike mitnehmen. Da scheint mir das Rune dann doch die bessere Wahl und ich baue alle meine Teile vom Spitfire um. Das passt super, weil ich das sowieso robuster aufgebaut hatte (lyrik). Allerdings probiere ich jetzt auch gleich ein 1x10 Setup aus. Das Spitty hatte komplett schon 14.7kg und beim Rune werde ich mit 1x10 aufs gleiche kommen.

Ich kann euch nächste Woche gerne mal meinen direkten Vergleich beschreiben, bin mit dem Aufbau aber noch nicht fertig und bis Sonntag noch mit Tourenski in den Bergen...

Achja, der Fox am Spitfire hat mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen. Bergab bin ich immer in Descent Einstellung gefahren. Im Trail Modus hab ich immer gleich zu viel Federweg gebraucht, kam mir unterdämpft vor. Bin schon auf den CCDBA gespannt..


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. März 2014)

@thomatos
verwechselst du da jetzt gerade nicht den Trail und den Descent Modus?

Bin gespannt was du zum Vergleich sagst! 

Mein Rune bekommt nun auch eine kleine Frischzellenkur.
- Mattoc (muss sich aber gegen die Van behaupten um drin zu bleiben)
- Monarch Plus RC3 (muss sich auch erst behaupten. Sonst wieder CTDbzw. Kage)
- Zee kurz Schaltwerk
- neuer Antrieb (120.000 Höhenmeter rauf nie gewechselt *g*)
- neue Pedale
- neue Stütze ist schon drin (27,2er mit Shim, um die letzen Millimeter Versenkbarkeit rauszuholen)
- neues hinteres Laufrad (nach ewig vielen defekten Freiläufen wurde es nun eine 240er...)

bin gespannt, ob ich die 14,00kg Grenze unterbieten kann, mit dem 2,5er Baron vorne und Minion tubeless Ready hinten. Wird sich wohl nicht ausgehen. Auch wurscht


----------



## thomatos (26. März 2014)

@GT:
- nein, den verwechsel ich nicht . Bei mir wars so. Weiss nicht, obs unlogisch ist.
Auch die 3 Einzeleinstellungen für den Trail Modus fand ich ziemlich umsonst. Auf jeden Fall bin ich dann immer mit dem Descent Modus bergab gefahren (meistens auch bergauf).

Klingt gut dein Rune Update.
14kg wird sicher knapp mitn Baron, ich glaubs nicht nach kurzem Spielen mit meiner Tabelle ;-). Geiler Reifen ist eh wichtiger als ein paar Gramm . Auf die Mattoc bin ich gespannt.
Werd vermutlich am 6. April eine Schöckl Tageskarte nehmen zum Fahrwerk einstellen


----------



## nsc (26. März 2014)

@GrazerTourer: Du fährst doch auch 1 x 10 am Rune? Hast du dir die Kassette mit einem größeren Ritzel (Mirfe usw.) erweitert? Wenn ja würde mich mal interessieren wie sich ein größeres Ritzel mit der Zee verträgt, bei einigen soll es ja keine Probleme geben und bei anderen schon...


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. März 2014)

nsc schrieb:


> @GrazerTourer: Du fährst doch auch 1 x 10 am Rune? Hast du dir die Kassette mit einem größeren Ritzel (Mirfe usw.) erweitert? Wenn ja würde mich mal interessieren wie sich ein größeres Ritzel mit der Zee verträgt, bei einigen soll es ja keine Probleme geben und bei anderen schon...



Nein ich fahre vorne 28 Zähne und hinten eine 11-36er Kassette. Mir wäre eine General Lee zu teuer und das Mirfe Ritzel habe ich zwar einmal bestellt, aber sofort neu weiter verkauft. Die Bastelei mit der Abstufung von 15 aufwärts war mir einfach zu doof. das 28er war anfangs gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber in Wahrheit passt mir das. ein 30er oder 32er mit 10-42er Kassette wäre natürlich ideal, aber das ist mir den Preis der X01 nicht wert. bei mir wird fast jedes Jahr ein Schaltwerk kaputt...

@thomatos
3. April. Ein Donnerstag.... sapperlott!  Sehr cool! Da wär ich gern dabei, hmpf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (26. März 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hat das Spitfire nicht etwas längere Kettenstreben?


ja, 2mm


----------



## nsc (26. März 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Nein ich fahre vorne 28 Zähne und hinten eine 11-36er Kassette. Mir wäre eine General Lee zu teuer und das Mirfe Ritzel habe ich zwar einmal bestellt, aber sofort neu weiter verkauft. Die Bastelei mit der Abstufung von 15 aufwärts war mir einfach zu doof. das 28er war anfangs gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber in Wahrheit passt mir das. ein 30er oder 32er mit 10-42er Kassette wäre natürlich ideal, aber das ist mir den Preis der X01 nicht wert. bei mir wird fast jedes Jahr ein Schaltwerk kaputt...



Schade. Die Bastelei würde mich auch stören, die ca. 800 € oder ca. 500€ für Kassette, Schaltwerk und Shifter aber noch mehr. Daher werd ich die Bastelei demnächst mal angehen, aber nach dem Umstieg auf Mattoc und 27,5 Zoll...



NoStyle schrieb:


> ja, 2mm


Gibt bestimmt hier einen im Forum der behauptet den Unterschied zu merken


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. März 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> ja, 2mm



Ajo, 2-5mm  Gut, das hält sich in Grenzen. hihi

@thomatos
Na, das geht sich eh niemals aus, das weiß ich eh  Ich glaube ich bin derzeit bei etwa 14,7kg mit dem aktuellen Aufbau. -500g bei der Gabel, +100g beim Dämpfer, -100g beim Laufrad und etwa 40g hab ich bei der Stütze gespart. Werde wohl so bei 14,2kg landen. Muss vorne wohl wieder die Muddy Mary rein, für eine Wiegung *g*


----------



## JansonJanson (26. März 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @thomatos
> verwechselst du da jetzt gerade nicht den Trail und den Descent Modus?
> 
> Bin gespannt was du zum Vergleich sagst!
> ...



Bin gespannt was Du zum Monarch sagst 

Habe mal gehofft evtl an die untere 13,xx Grenze zu kommen, jedoch mit 27.5 Zoll gings doch bissl Hoch das Gewicht.
Mit dem Monarch würd ich wieder unter die 13,5kg kommen, aber nicht zu lasten schlechterer DH Performance.
Wobei im Spicy den Monarch mit der wirklich spürbaren Plattform sehr gemocht habe


----------



## JansonJanson (26. März 2014)

nsc schrieb:


> Schade. Die Bastelei würde mich auch stören, die ca. 800 € oder ca. 500€ für Kassette, Schaltwerk und Shifter aber noch mehr. Daher werd ich die Bastelei demnächst mal angehen, aber nach dem Umstieg auf Mattoc und 27,5 Zoll...
> Gibt bestimmt hier einen im Forum der den Unterschied merkt



jo, geht mir ähnlich. 
Deswegen gibts bald nen twenty6 40er für hinten.
Das funktioniert anscheinend super mit dem Zee SW.... ich werde berichten.


----------



## NoStyle (26. März 2014)

Also laut Geo-Tabelle nicht 2 bis 5mm, sondern höchstens 3mm - um ein wenig schütteres Haupthaar zu spalten, heheheee 

Apropos: Für einen 1x10 Antrieb finde ich das hier ganz interessant, aber keine Ahnung bezüglich Kosten:

SEQLite Racing Cassette
It's been interesting to see drivetrain development over the last few years, with single ring setups proving to be very workable for average riders in real world settings now that wider range cassettes are being used. Cassette conversions that see a small cog swapped out for a dinner plate sized one on the opposite end are also helping matters, but we came across a number of complete cassettes at the Taipei show that feature an 11 - 40 tooth spread that will do the same. The SEQLite Racing Cassette is one such example, with 10 cogs and a two-piece design that uses steel for the smaller cogs and aluminum for the larger ones. Gearing options include the aforementioned 11 - 40 model, as well as an even wider 11 - 42 spread.

http://www.seqlite.com/


----------



## JansonJanson (26. März 2014)

so geht´s einfacher ... 
XT / XTR Kassette und 17er tauschen ... short cage kompatibel


----------



## Hockdrik (26. März 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> Das Rune macht echt sehr Spass, gerade auf Vollgas Trails und steilem Zeug. Bergauf für den hometrail (500 steile hm, davon a bissl tragen) passt es auch noch ok. Aber ich hab auch ein paar Durchquerungen vor im Sommer (so a la Ötztaler Runde) mit vielen hm, wiederum auch Tragen dabei, weniger ewig lange Überführungsetappen auf der Strasse oder Forstwegen... und dazu scheint mir das Rune doch zu behäbig und schwer (derzeit so 14,5) - oder ich zu alt  . (...)



Rune behalten, Long Travel Hardtail kaufen! 

Z.B. Cotic Solaris als 29er mit bis zu 120mm (oder 2Souls Quarterhorse oder eben Banshee Paradox oder auch Canfield Brothers Nimble9, wobei das Solaris den Vorteil eines relativ filigranen, freundlich flexenden Hinterbaus hat) oder ein Cotic BFe als 26er mit bis zu 160mm Fahrwerk.


----------



## culoduro (26. März 2014)

Danke schonmal für die Ideen!
Als long travel Hardtail hatte ich schon mal ein Ragley mmmbop aufgebaut - nur ist das schlechter geklettert als das 301 mit 160mm! Stand ein Jahr fast nur rum, dann habe ich es wieder zerlegt. Vielleicht ist das anders mit einem 29er... aber ich steh auf Plüsch unterm Hintern. Vor allem weil diese langen Touren eben nicht Forstwege-lastig sein sollen.
Das Phantom mit 140er Gabel - ich muss ja sagen, dass ich die Geo vom Rune eigentlich am liebsten so hätte: tiefes Tretlager UND kurze Kettenstreben. Und am liebsten auch genauso für die 27,5 Option... Dafür fände ich die flip chips eigentlich sinnvoll (also dass sie auch das Tretlager tieferlegen, und ohne Längung der Kettenstrebe)!!
(Wie Du, @GrazerTourer, auf ein Tretlager von unter 340mm kommst mit kurzen Kettenstreben und bei Deinen Reifen, ist mir ein Rätsel!! Der Winkelsteuersatz sollte eigentlich nur 2-3 mm ausmachen. )
Das Phantom jetzt wieder höherlegen mit langer Gabel, hmmm... Und den einen 29er (ein Stumpjumper, ohne Evo) fand ich schon an steilen oder verwinkelten Stellen jetzt nicht so ideal - da weiss ich halt nicht, obs die langen Kettenstreben waren oder die hohe Front oder...
Auf dem 26er fühlte ich mich allerdings dann wie auf nem Puky... 
Drum hab ich mir dann gedacht, mittelfristig könnte 27,5 sehr wohl was für mich sein...
ich hab mir jetzt mal ein günstigeren 27,5 er Laufradsatz bestellt und probier den im Rune aus mit den kurzen Ausfallenden, und im 301 auch noch mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (26. März 2014)

@odysseus
Ich messe noch einmal nach. Eventuell hab ich mich vor Urzeiten auch vermessen. Dafür leg ich keine Hand mehr ins Feuer! *g*


----------



## nullstein (26. März 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so geht´s einfacher ...
> XT / XTR Kassette und 17er tauschen ... short cage kompatibel


Wo ist denn das KB erhältlich?


----------



## san_andreas (26. März 2014)

Hab mein Ragley auch weitergehaut, HT mit soviel Federweg hat mir überhaupt nicht getaugt. Vorne Sänfte, hinten Ar5chtritt....


----------



## Mr.Sound (26. März 2014)

Die ersten Updates sind montiert....KS Lev ist bestellt und das rote Kettenblatt wird noch gegen ein schwarzes ersetzt.








Gruß Sven

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nsc (26. März 2014)

Sehr schönes Spitfire, das Blau ist eine super Farbe


----------



## san_andreas (26. März 2014)

Sehr, sehr geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (26. März 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das KB erhältlich?



In ca. 3 Wochen bei Bernhard von everyday26.de...


----------



## nsc (26. März 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> In ca. 3 Wochen bei Bernhard von everyday26.de...


Gut zu wissen, stehen schon Preise fest?


----------



## JansonJanson (27. März 2014)

nsc schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, stehen schon Preise fest?


Noch nicht...wir werden sehen


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. März 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so geht´s einfacher ...
> XT / XTR Kassette und 17er tauschen ... short cage kompatibel



Sehr schön!!!!  Vor allem, dass es mit dem kurzen Schaltwerk geht ist fein!


----------



## Ischi (27. März 2014)

Das Spitfire ist der Hammer 
Und schön zu sehen, dass es langsam immer mehr XX1 Alternativen gibt, das werde ich mal beobachten

@NoStyle

denkst du noch an mich


----------



## NoStyle (27. März 2014)

Ischi schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> denkst du noch an mich


Bist nicht vergessen, mein lieber Freund!!! Bekomme irgendwie die Buchsen nicht aus dem Dämpfer!?!? Sonst schick ich den so raus ...


----------



## pro-wheels (28. März 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das KB erhältlich?



Gibt es schon von Hope als 40z


----------



## Mr.Sound (29. März 2014)

An die Spitfire Fahrer. .. habt ihr Probleme mit durchschlagen des Dämpfers? Bin bei ca 72kg fahrfertig und der Dämpfer ist mit 125psi befüllt der daraus resultierende SAG sind dann 11mm und trotzdem hängt der O-Ring immer wieder ganz oben. Jetzt habe ich den Dämpfer ausgebaut und einen kleinen Spacer rein gemacht und weil ich den Dämpfer eh grad in der Hand habe wollte ich die Einstellungen überprüfen und habe festgestellt das ich bei beiden goldenen einstellern nur 3 statt 4 turns drehen kann dann kommt der anschlag....hat das einer von euch auch schon festgestellt?

Gruß Sven

Edit: auch bei beiden lowspeed Einstellern sind nur 22 statt 25 klicks verfügbar


----------



## culoduro (29. März 2014)

Sven,
das mit den low speed Einstellern hatte ich auch, mit 22 - dann habe ich LSC mal zu weit aufgedreht (gegen den leichten Widerstand), dann hatte ich plötzlich die 25. Jetzt scheinen es 24 zu sein...

übrigens - der base tune, der dem Cane Creek beim Rune beiliegt (also die Karte) unterscheidet sich bei LSC und LSR vom base tune, der für das Rune auf der Cane Creek website gezeigt wird:
http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/db-air/base-tunes
die Einstellungen von der website habe ich heute mal probiert (also weniger LSC, mehr LSR) und sie gefallen mir deutlich besser als die von der Karte.
(beide Empfehlungen beziehen sich auf die XV Kammer, also daran liegts nicht).


----------



## Mr.Sound (30. März 2014)

Danke...dachte schon es geht nur mir so  Das mit der Karte ist mir auch schon aufgefallen...habe allerdings schon die Werte von von der Webseite eingestellt. Die Lowspeed einsteller sind eigentlich auch kein Problem nur bei den Highspeed einstellern tu ich mich etwas schwer. Der kleine Spacer den ich gestern eingestzt habe macht genau das was er soll  bisher keinen Durchschlag mehr  , bin schon dabei den Druck schrittweise wieder ab zu lassen.

Heute mal das Spity im Steinbruch eingeweiht 


















Gruß Sven

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ischi (30. März 2014)

@Mr.Sound

Prima, das gute Wetter prima genutzt 

Hier mal ein paar bewegte Bilder von mir auf meinem Wildcard in Albstadt vom Wochenende


----------



## NoStyle (31. März 2014)

@Ischi
Saugeil!    Sag mal - hat´s da zum Teil neue Strecken bzw. neue Abschnitte?
Au mann, was freu ich mich darauf wenn wir da zusammen wieder hinrattern.


----------



## Ischi (31. März 2014)

@NoStyle 
ist zu 90% wie gehabt, nur der Teil mit der Holzleiter ist weg (bzw. abgesperrt) und es gibt eine neue Umfahrung. Der Rest sieht einfach nur so anders aus, weil die massiv die Bäume am Streckenrand gefällt haben. Es aber alles wieder schön hergerichtet 

Au, ja das wird prima


----------



## Schreiner (1. April 2014)

Banshee treff in albstadt, ich komm dazu


----------



## Hockdrik (1. April 2014)

Ischi schrieb:


> @NoStyle(…) Der Rest sieht einfach nur so anders aus, weil die massiv die Bäume am Streckenrand gefällt haben. Es aber alles wieder schön hergerichtet



Im Gegensatz zum Rest des Landes, wo es im Wald immer noch wie Kraut und Rüben aussieht...


----------



## NoStyle (1. April 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum Rest des Landes, wo es im Wald immer noch wie Kraut und Rüben aussieht...


Das stimmt - dazu noch einiges "eingeebnet" was vorher noch thrilling war ...


----------



## trailterror (1. April 2014)

Wie ist das schaltauge eigentlich befestigt beim rune. Ist es an ausfallenden angeschraubt, bildet es ein teil mit ihnen....?


----------



## nsc (1. April 2014)

Wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere wird es durch die Achse und eine kleine Schraube in einer Aussparung der Ausfallenden fixiert.


----------



## iceis (1. April 2014)

Schaltaugen siehste links in der Schachtel - werden alle an die Ausfallenden geschraubt.
EDIT: Das mit den 3 Löchern ist für 150mm Ausfallenden.






Welches Schaltauge ist eigentlich für 650B Ausfallenden?
Wollte mit 26" Laufrädern die 650B Ausfallenden fahren für mehr Kettenstrebenlänge.
Nur damit ich weiß ob ich ein zusätzliches Schaltauge brauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (1. April 2014)

Meine 142mm Ausfallenden haben ebenfalls das dicke Schaltauge mit den drei Löchern, und wird mit einer kleinen Schraube am Ausfallende angeschraubt.


----------



## trailterror (2. April 2014)

Danke männer!

Gibts egtl. irgendwo ne anzugs-drehmomenttabelle für die ausfallendenschrauben? Auch für die restlichen am rahmen?

Und welche befestigt man mit fettpackung, loctite oder gänzlich ohne....?

Ich denk mal:

Lenkzenztrale (lenker, vorbau, trigger, griffe usw)hne alles
Tretlager, kurbel, sattelklemme, achsen der gabel und die 142/12, pedale: fett
Loctite: befestigung der discs an den naben

Dämpferschrauben, schaltwerk, ausfallenden?


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. April 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Dämpferschrauben, schaltwerk, ausfallenden?



Bei den Dämpferschrauben würde ich kein Loctite verwenden, wenn du dir selbst traust und gelegentlich kontrollierst. Ich wechsel meine Dämpfer immer wieder einmal und es wurde hier nie etwas locker. Der Inbus der kleinen Schraube der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme ist nicht sonderlich robust (nicht tief). Da wäre zu viel Loctite eher lästig. 
Bei den Ausfallenden habe ich Loctite drin. 
beim Schaltwerk habe ich früher gefettet. Seitdem es Shadow  Schaltwerke von Shimano gibt wurde es (egal bei welchem Bike) aus irgend eine Grund immer wieder einmal locker - keine Ahnung wieso. Jetzt verwende ich einen winzigen Tropfen Loctite und greife die Schraube nicht an, so lange das Schaltwerk nicht irreparabel kaputt ist. *g*

Generell: Einfach ein bisserl aufs Radl schauen, dann braucht's nicht unbedingt Schraubensicherungen, wo es lästig wäre sie wieder auf zu bekommen.


----------



## nullstein (2. April 2014)

Schrauben müssen nicht gefettet werden! Reduziert nur den Reibfaktor und relativiert somit das angegebene Anzugsmoment.
Wenn man Loctite oder ähnliches an die Bremsscheibenschrauben macht, dann bitte nur mittelfest.Hochfest wird ein Spaß beim Lösen


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. April 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Schrauben müssen nicht gefettet werden! Reduziert nur den Reibfaktor und relativiert somit das angegebene Anzugsmoment.
> Wenn man Loctite oder ähnliches an die Bremsscheibenschrauben macht, dann bitte nur mittelfest.Hochfest wird ein Spaß beim Lösen



"Müssen" nciht, aber es gibt schon Schrauben wo es Sinn ergibt. WEchselt man seine Pedale hier und da, wird man länger eine Freude mit den direkt in die Kurbel geschnittenen Gewinde der XT Kurbel haben, behaupte ich... Schaltauge: Wenn man hier nicht fettet knarzt es irgendwann ziemlich sicher. Ich fette zB auch den Freilaufkörper, bevor ich die Kassette drauf schiebe, weil es in der Vergangenheit dort ein Knarzproblem gegeben hat. Man muss sein Radl wenn man es in die Hand nimmt halt kurz anschauen. Es reicht einmal aufheben und abstellen und ich weiß, ob wo Spiel in der Steuerung, am Dämpfer oder beim Hinterbau ist, ob der Sattel locker ist usw. Das spürt man ja eh sofort.


----------



## CDRacer (2. April 2014)

Mein Spitfire macht Spaß wie eh und je. Bekommt aber vermutlich in naher Zukunft noch eine Reverb verpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (2. April 2014)

Schön!  hm, da will ich gleich ins Wasser hupfen!


----------



## JansonJanson (2. April 2014)

Also ich mach es ähnlich wie Grazer
Fett auf: Pedalgewinde, Freilaufkörper, überall da wo es Spannungen und leichte Verformung geben kann. Sattelstütze, Achsen (Gabel/Hinterbau - wobei hier dann das Gewinde trocken), dann auf der Fläche des Vorbau´s wo dieser auf dem Lenker auf liegt. Dämpferschrauben z.b. Gewinde trocken, die Fläche dahinter leicht fetten.
Trocken: Bremsscheibenschrauben z.b. hat sich noch nie eine losgedreht...


----------



## nullstein (2. April 2014)

Nach meinem Verständnis macht Fett auf einem Gewinde nie Sinn. Schrauben werden mit dem entsprechenden Drehmoment angezogen und fertig. Und genau das wird bei gefetteten Schrauben schwierig. Das Fett reduziert die Reibung in den Flanken.Somit müsste man mit mehr Drehmoment, als bei nicht gefettetem Gewinde, arbeiten. 
Freilauf ist ja eine völlig andere Nummer. Hier schmiert ihr die Kontaktfläche zwischen Freilauf und Kassette und kein Gewinde.
Möchte aber niemandem meine Meinung aufdrücken. Wer gute Erfahrungen mit fetten gesammelt hat, der soll auch weiterhin fetten


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. April 2014)

Ja, ich bin kein Maschinenbauer, aber es klingt einleuchtend, was du sagst.  beim Schaltwerk zB ist's mir aber egal, wenn das Drehmoment nicht 100%ig passt (verwende ohnehin keinen Drehmomentschlüssel *g*), sondenr das Teil soll ruhig sein.


----------



## Mr.Sound (2. April 2014)

Sobald man Carbonteile am Bike hat sollte man sich ganz genau überlegen was man macht... aber mal eine andere knarzende Stelle. Mein Cane Creek Fourty Steuersatz knackst wie blöde... und ich kann immer wieder nachziehen trotzdem ist der Steuersatz immer wieder locker...kennt das jemand auch so?

Gruß Sven

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## trailmaster (2. April 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Nach meinem Verständnis macht Fett auf einem Gewinde nie Sinn. Schrauben werden mit dem entsprechenden Drehmoment angezogen und fertig. Und genau das wird bei gefetteten Schrauben schwierig. Das Fett reduziert die Reibung in den Flanken.Somit müsste man mit mehr Drehmoment, als bei nicht gefettetem Gewinde, arbeiten.


Beim Anziehen von Schrauben geht es um die Vorspannkraft die die Schraube auf die verschraubten Bauteile ausübt. Mit weniger Reibung im Gewinde erzeugt das aufgebrachte Moment mehr Vorspannkraft.


----------



## trailterror (2. April 2014)

@nullstein und andere

besteht denn ohne fett nicht viel eher korrisionsgefahr?
denn wenn ne schraube unlösbar fest sitzt, so ist es doch sehr unschön


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2014)

@Mr.Sound: Lager kaputt ?


----------



## JansonJanson (2. April 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Sobald man Carbonteile am Bike hat sollte man sich ganz genau überlegen was man macht... aber mal eine andere knarzende Stelle. Mein Cane Creek Fourty Steuersatz knackst wie blöde... und ich kann immer wieder nachziehen trotzdem ist der Steuersatz immer wieder locker...kennt das jemand auch so?
> 
> Gruß Sven
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk



Was lockert sich, die Schraube in der Kralle? ( neue Kralle einschlagen? Loctite? )
Oder ist Spiel im Ganzen ( obwohl richtig fest etc. ) ?


----------



## NoStyle (3. April 2014)

Schön dass Fogelquist wieder bei Banshee ist - dann gibt es immer lecker Shredder-Vids:





Schreiner schrieb:


> Banshee treff in albstadt, ich komm dazu


Das ist mal ein Wort. Wenn ich Termine mit Ischi verpuzzelt habe melde ich mich! 



trailterror schrieb:


> Danke männer!
> Gibts egtl. irgendwo ne anzugs-drehmomenttabelle für die ausfallendenschrauben? Auch für die restlichen am rahmen?
> Und welche befestigt man mit fettpackung, loctite oder gänzlich ohne....?
> Ich denk mal:
> ...


Ich bzw. mein Mechaniker im Bike-Shop handhaben das so:
Alles(!) was sich bewegt, z.B. Lager, Achsen, bekommt eine ordentliche Portion Fett. Sowie die Steuersatz-Schalen beim einpressen, die Sattelstütze/Klemme, das BSA Innenlager oder Pedale. Bei den letzten beiden schwören einige auch auf Kupferpaste, da diese ebenfalls gegen Feuchtigkeit abdichtet und "klebefest" ist.

Alles unbewegte, z.B. Schrauben von Lagern, Discs, Schaltwerk, Dropouts oder Cockpit, bekommt einen kleinen Tropfen Loctide (blau/mittel).

Drehmomente? Bisher hat mit meinem kontrollierten "handfest" alles über Monate gehalten. Das entspricht ca. 5 bis 6Nm. Wirklich fester habe ich noch niemals gebraucht. Ab und an ein Check, in meinem Fall braucht meistens der Winkelsteuersatz etwas Pflege, das wars ...

Edith meint: Erstes Real-Life Banshee Darkside ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (3. April 2014)

Disc Schrauben ? Kann ich nur davon abraten, da Loctite dran zu machen. Einen Tick zu viel und man kriegt sie kaum mehr raus.


----------



## NoStyle (3. April 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Disc Schrauben ? Kann ich nur davon abraten, da Loctite dran zu machen. Einen Tick zu viel und man kriegt sie kaum mehr raus.


Wobei ich vielleicht ein kleines Detail noch erwähnen sollte: Viele Schrauben bei neu gekauften Parts haben ja schon entsprechende Sicherung auf dem Gewinde. Hier mache ich dann natürlich kein zusätzliches Loctide drauf, das hält mit der vorhandenen! Nur wenn ich Parts öfters ab- und anmontiere kommt entweder Fett oder Schraubensicherung zum Einsatz ...


----------



## san_andreas (3. April 2014)

Ich war da mal etwas unvorsichtig...


----------



## robser (4. April 2014)

Hi Leute, welchen Steuersatz empfehlt ihr für das Spitfire. Es sollte möglichst robust und wartungsarm sein. Habe gehört, dass die CaneCreek häufig schnell zu knarzen beginnen.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Hrabnar (4. April 2014)

robser schrieb:


> Hi Leute, welchen Steuersatz empfehlt ihr für das Spitfire. Es sollte möglichst robust und wartungsarm sein. Habe gehört, dass die CaneCreek häufig schnell zu knarzen beginnen.
> Vielen Dank


Acros ist immo eine Empfehlung wert...
Mein CaneCreek knarzt seid Jahren nicht :-o


----------



## san_andreas (4. April 2014)

Wenn edel, dann RESET.


----------



## culoduro (4. April 2014)

Hab einen Sixpack drin, bisher problemlos (aber auch erst 3 Monate gefahren). Ist mit 50 Euro nicht teuer, gespaltener Gabelkonus macht den Gabelwechsel leicht...
Hatte auch schon einen im Hardtail (Ragely mmmbop), da war er auch problemlos.


----------



## robser (4. April 2014)

Schon mal vielen Dank. Welche Rahmengrösse bevorzugt ihr bei 1.80m und 84er Schrittlänge. Eher M oder L? Einsatzgebiet sollen Touren bis ca. 1500hm mit technischen Abfahrten sein. Wenn L, dann mit 30er oder 40er Vorbau.


----------



## NoStyle (4. April 2014)

@robser
CaneCreek Steuersätze sind vollkommen ok! Deren Winkelsteuersätze knarzen unter Umständen - logisch, wenn man nicht akkurat einbaut und regelmäßiger fettet ...
Die Frage ist: Muss der Steuersatz wirklich "edel" sein? Schickes Aussehen erledigt sich doch alleine schon durch ZeroStack. Wenn nicht tut ein Superstar-Components oder ähnliche Kollegen einen prima Dienst.

Ich habe ziemlich genau Deine Körpermaße, fand medium (mit 50mm VB) sehr gut, large aber nen Tacken besser für den Allround-Einsatz (mit 35/40mm VB). Du kannst beides fahren, also wenn möglich fahr beide Größen probe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. April 2014)

Hab bei mir im Spitfire nen Cane Creek 40! Ist Top


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bierliebhaber (4. April 2014)

die cane creek steuersätze sind deutlich schlechter geworden. die 40er serie ist beispielsweise sehr viel billiger gedichtet als es der xxcII flush war. hab die letzte saison den steuersatz öfter aufmachen und vom lager die dichtung abheben müssen, um diese frisch zu machen, das gabs beim xxcII nicht.


----------



## Dakeyras (4. April 2014)

hab zwar kein spitty (leider), bin aber mit meinem Acros Steuersatz super zufrieden.


----------



## JansonJanson (5. April 2014)

mehr Bilder .... 
Aktuell neu, Fox Float X und Joystick 8 Bit Alloy 38mm Rise auf 770mm gekürtzt...
Gewicht: 13,88kg


----------



## Mr.Sound (5. April 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Mr.Sound: Lager kaputt ?





JansonJanson schrieb:


> Was lockert sich, die Schraube in der Kralle? ( neue Kralle einschlagen? Loctite? )
> Oder ist Spiel im Ganzen ( obwohl richtig fest etc. ) ?



Lager sind einwandfrei und lockern an sich tut sich auch nichts. Die schraube in der Kralle ist auch schon richtig fest...fester als sie sollte. Eingepresst habe ich den Steuersatz selber, ist auch nicht der erste und natürlich mit passendem Werkzeug. Habe zum testen jetzt auch schon einen anderen Deckel und zentrierkonus genommen, leider auch keine Besserung. Vom klang her ist das ein knacken wie bei den MZ Gabeln zwischen Krone und Schaft nur das es nicht einmal pro lastwechsel knackt sondern viel öfter bei jedem eintauchen der Gabel. Die Gabel selber hatte im Jekyll aber nicht geknackt.

Gruß Sven


----------



## nullstein (5. April 2014)

@NoStyle:
Sorry aber dein Schrauben-Post ist echt Murks! 
Alles was sich bewegt,bekommt Fett?Und warum bitte bewegt sich dein BSA oder Pedalgewinde? Das ist ein Lager zwischen,welches die Rotation ausführt.Und fünft Sätze später sagst du, dass alles unbewegte, z.B. Schrauben von Lagern einen Tropfen Loctite bekommt!
Was denn nun?
Das BSA Lager bewegt sich,also Fett.
Hinterbaulager bewegen sich nicht,also Loctite?
Macht irgendwie keinen Sinn deine Logik mit den bewegten und nicht bewegten Teilen.
Warum will man ein Gewinde vor Feuchtigkeit schützen?Vor allem warum mit Fett? Fett bindet fantastisch jeden Dreckkrümel und man erhält eine tolle Schmirgelpaste.
Gewinde vor der Montage ordentlich säubern und dann mit Drehmoment anziehen. Alles gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoMütze (5. April 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Lager sind einwandfrei und lockern an sich tut sich auch nichts. Die schraube in der Kralle ist auch schon richtig fest...fester als sie sollte. Eingepresst habe ich den Steuersatz selber, ist auch nicht der erste und natürlich mit passendem Werkzeug. Habe zum testen jetzt auch schon einen anderen Deckel und zentrierkonus genommen, leider auch keine Besserung. Vom klang her ist das ein knacken wie bei den MZ Gabeln zwischen Krone und Schaft nur das es nicht einmal pro lastwechsel knackt sondern viel öfter bei jedem eintauchen der Gabel. Die Gabel selber hatte im Jekyll aber nicht geknackt.
> 
> Gruß Sven



Servus,
deine Gabel ist eine Pike, oder?
Hab ja in meinem Prime schon die 2. Pike drinnen, nachdem die 1. sowohl luftseitig als auch dämpfungsseitig leck ging.
Jedenfalls hatte ich nach dem Einbau der 2. ebenfalls das Knarzen. K.A. woher, habe Steuersatz/Spacer/usw. nochmals gefettet (banshee Steuersatz).
Außerdem ist mir leichtes Spiel des Voderrads aufgefallen...hab offenbar die Maxle zu wenig vorgespannt (also mir war ja die alte Maxle lieber)
Nun scheints vorläufig zu passen.
Interessanterweise gibts ja im Ami-nachbarforum schon mehrere User, die sowohl das Knarzen haben als auch Buchsenspiel...mal schaun!
Ich hoffe nur, dass der Pike-hype nicht zu einem QC-fail wird!


Gesendet von meinem U9200 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NoMütze (5. April 2014)

...und weils eine Galerie ist...

Gesendet von meinem U9200 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NoStyle (5. April 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Sorry aber dein Schrauben-Post ist echt Murks!
> Alles was sich bewegt,bekommt Fett?Und warum bitte bewegt sich dein BSA oder Pedalgewinde? Das ist ein Lager zwischen,welches die Rotation ausführt.Und fünft Sätze später sagst du, dass alles unbewegte, z.B. Schrauben von Lagern einen Tropfen Loctite bekommt!
> Was denn nun?
> Das BSA Lager bewegt sich,also Fett.
> ...


13:47 Uhr - Guten Morgen! Also entweder war der Kaffee nicht stark genug, oder Du hast meinen Post offensichtlich nicht ganz aufmerksam durchgelesen, oder beides, denn Deine Antwort darauf ist irgendwie ... "Murks"! 
Ich denke, wir alle kennen den Unterschied zwischen 1.) einem Lager, 2.) einer Lagerachse und 3.) einer Schraube die das fixiert. 1. und 2. bekommen Fett, 3. etwas Loctide.
Ich denke wir alle wissen auch, dass sich Innenlager- und Steuersatz-Schalen, sowie Pedalgewinde, nicht drehen. Wer möchte kann das gerne ohne Fett oder Kupferpaste einbauen, kein Ding - ich bevorzuge mit. Überschüssiges Fett überall weg geputzt, dann fängt sich da kein Schmutz.


----------



## nullstein (5. April 2014)

Du weißt aber schon, dass nur die Lagerschale ein Gewinde hat und nicht das Lager.Damit ist es identisch mit einem Hinterbaubolzen. 
Und wenn du ernsthaft glaubst,dass zwischen die Gewindeflanken deines Innenlagers kein Staub eindringt...tja...dann...
Aber vermutlich versteh ich als Ingenieur im Maschinenbau nix von diesen kuriosen Schrauben.


----------



## JansonJanson (5. April 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Lager sind einwandfrei und lockern an sich tut sich auch nichts. Die schraube in der Kralle ist auch schon richtig fest...fester als sie sollte. Eingepresst habe ich den Steuersatz selber, ist auch nicht der erste und natürlich mit passendem Werkzeug. Habe zum testen jetzt auch schon einen anderen Deckel und zentrierkonus genommen, leider auch keine Besserung. Vom klang her ist das ein knacken wie bei den MZ Gabeln zwischen Krone und Schaft nur das es nicht einmal pro lastwechsel knackt sondern viel öfter bei jedem eintauchen der Gabel. Die Gabel selber hatte im Jekyll aber nicht geknackt.
> 
> Gruß Sven



Was mir auch schonmal passiert ist, das ich die Gabelkrone zu wenig gekürzt habe. 
D.h. dann, dass der Deckel auf der Gabelkrone aufliegt, und egal wie fest Du das ganze bekommst, wackelt, bzw. knarzen kann.
Wenn möglich, pack noch nen Spacer untern Vorbau, und schau was dann passiert...

btw. hätte noch nen CaneCreek 110er Steuersatz unterteil  - aber nur 1 1/8 durchgängig ...


----------



## NoStyle (5. April 2014)

Ach nullstein, mensch Junge, warum denn Haare spalten?!? Ja - das weiss ich 
Ich nix Ingenieur, trotzdem habe ich mit meiner Methode die Lebzeit von Lagern nebst deren Schalen erheblich verlängert - funktional sowie optisch. Offensichtlich dringt damit Schmutz oder Wasser an diesen Stellen deutlich schlechter ein. Ausserdem hat es oft den Einbau "erleichtert" wo es, trocken montiert trotz peniblem Säubern, irgendwann hakte und man dachte Gewinde nachschneiden zu müssen ... 
Ist vielleicht nicht nach Ingenieur-Lehrbuch, aber jeder mir bekannte ausgebildete Zweirad-Mech hat das bisher so gemacht. Es wird wohl nicht falsch sein ... 

@JansonJanson 
Du meinst bestimmt den Gabelschaft, oder?


----------



## schaeufele (5. April 2014)

OK, nehmen wir mal:
2 kuriose Schrauben,
beide wollen wieder irgendwann gelöst werden!
beide werden mit gleichem Drehmoment angezogen
(ohne Schraubensicherung ala Loctite)
Eine ist gefettet, eine nicht.
Stahl, VA, Alu, behandelt oder gemischt
Evtl. Feingewinde.

Die Fragen die sich stellen:
Haben beide Schrauben bei gleichem Anzugsdrehmoment das gleiche Losbrechmoment (ohne Rost)?
Welche lässt sich zur Wartung (mehrmalig) wieder problemlos lösen?
Welche kann ich wieder verwenden?

Ähmm
Schraubensicherung nur bei wartungsfreien Verbindungen?

Soll doch jeder so machen wie es ihm logisch scheint.

Ich habe mich in den Jahren jedenfalls immer über zu wenig gefettete Bauteile geärgert.
Kein knarzen und festfressen mehr bei erhöhter Standzeit.
Ob im Landmaschinenbau, Werkzeugbau oder unserem Hobby.
Und wenn ich den Totengräber auspacken musste, waren die Jungs vor mir nur zu faul die Schrauben/Gewinde zu fetten


----------



## JansonJanson (5. April 2014)

@NoStyle natürlich, Gabelschaft


----------



## Hrabnar (5. April 2014)

Bei mir kommt auf jedes Gewinde Fett oder Kupferpaste bzw. Loctite!
Lagerschalen werden mit Kupferpaste eingepresst...mal von unsäglichen Pressfitinnenlagern in Carbonrahmen abgesehen...
Gilt sowohl im Laden als auch privat...


----------



## nullstein (5. April 2014)

Oha...heiß gekochtes Thema.
Das Argument,welche Schraubverbindung sich besser warten lässt, da leichtgängiger lösbar, finde ich interessant. Denn das bedeutet ja, dass diese Verbindung auch unter Betriebslast eher dazu neigt sich zu lockern/lösen, oder?
Die ganze Fahrradschrauberei hat bei vielen eher was esoterisches. Von daher soll jeder auf seine Gewinde schmieren, was er mag.
Selbst auf Anlagen kann ich Schraubverbindungen nach Jahren ohne Einsatz von Fett entspannt lösen. Und hier kommen extreme thermische und witterungsbedingte Einflüsse hinzu.
Aber die Diskussion führt ins Nichts.
Fetten von Pedalgewinde und Innenlagergewinde gehört zum Biken, so wie das Weißbier zum Oktoberfest.
Also bitte weiter mit Bildern von euren schönen Banshees.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (5. April 2014)

Zum Thema .... ces't la vie! Aber doch interessant wieviele 2-Rad Mechaniker hier unterwegs sind ... gehöre auch dazu  

Zum Thema Steuersatz... wie peinlich grad wegen oberem, mit einem spacer mehr wirds knacken weniger, beim Vorbau tausch vom 30er Syntace auf den Thompson habe ich wohl tatsächlich die übersehen das die Klemmhöhe tatsächlich anders ist (also einfach einen Spacer raus genommen) jetzt habe ich mir die Topcap angeschaut und riefen gesehen also wieder ein Spacer rein und zumindest ist das wackeln nicht mehr vorhanden. Es knarzt auch weniger aber weg ist es nicht... werde jetzt noch einen anderen Vprbau testen wobei mir der Thompson noch nie geräusche verursacht hat. Irgendwie glaube ich so langsam auch das es von der Pike kommt aber abwarten. 

Da es ne Galerie ist ein Bild 





Gruß Sven

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JansonJanson (5. April 2014)

Was denkst wie ich mir damals an Kopf gelangt habe...
Evtl. Noch Kontakt Stelle Lenker Vorbau bissl dünn Fett drauf.
Hatte ich gestern erst am Demo gemerkt wie viel das ausmacht.


----------



## trailterror (7. April 2014)

Brauchts am Rune egtl. ein unterrohrschutz?
Ist das unterrohr dellenanfällig oder ist die wandstärke dick genug?

Danke


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. April 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Brauchts am Rune egtl. ein unterrohrschutz?
> Ist das unterrohr dellenanfällig oder ist die wandstärke dick genug?



Das ist sehr massiv! Da würde ich mir absolut keine Sorgen machen. Ich habe zwar am Tretlagergehäuse(!) eine Delle, aber das war ein wirklich sehr sehr heftiger Steinkontakt. Unterrohr hat bei mir nix und es tscheppert doch immer wieder einmal etwas dagegen. (lose und steinige Gegend, da bei uns).


----------



## JansonJanson (8. April 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Das ist sehr massiv! Da würde ich mir absolut keine Sorgen machen. Ich habe zwar am Tretlagergehäuse(!) eine Delle, aber das war ein wirklich sehr sehr heftiger Steinkontakt. Unterrohr hat bei mir nix und es tscheppert doch immer wieder einmal etwas dagegen. (lose und steinige Gegend, da bei uns).



Kann ich,leider, 1 zu 1 bestätigen
Leider,nur weil ich auch ne Delle habe 
Wenn Du jedoch einen Naßlack hast, würde ich ne Folie drauf machen.


----------



## riotact (8. April 2014)

So, nach gut einem Monat und 13000 hm mit meinem Spitfire hat sich meine Begeisterung weiterhin nicht gelegt, ganz im Gegenteil, ein kleines Zwischenfazit: Das Gerät geht einfach saugut! Die leicht schlechteren Bergauf-Eigenschaften durch den Wechsel von High zu Low bei den FlipChips konnte ich durch eine etwas tiefere Front gut ausgleichen. Bergab kommt mir die -1° LW Änderung durch den Wechsel durchaus merkbar vor, einfach mehr Souveränität bei mittlerer und vor allem hoher Geschwindigkeit und etwas mehr Sicherheit im Steilen, sehr gut! Das niedrigere Tretlager in der Low Einstellung ist bei 650b meiner Erfahrung nach im technischen bergauf unproblematisch (hatte da Befürchtungen aufgrund Berichten von 26" Fahrern in der Low Einstellung).

Ein paar kleine Änderungen werden jedoch nötig: Der NobbyNic am Hinterreifen ist so gut wie tot und der Versuch einen so leichten und gut rollenden Reifen am HR zu fahren damit gescheitert. Hier kommt vermutlich ein Ardent 2.4 oder ein Trail King 2.2 als Ersatz. Die Pike hat mir am Anfang extrem gut gefallen, als ich nach einem Durchschlag etwas (5-10 psi) den Druck erhöht habe war sie auf einmal relativ bockig und unsensibel, mit etwas Druckreduktion und etwas weniger LSC konnte ich das aber wieder ausgleichen und bin wieder zufrieden, nichts desto trotz wirds wohl nicht schaden mal die Ölmenge zu checken, einen Spacer einzubauen und dann wieder auf den ursprünglichen Druck vor meinem 1. Durchschlag zu wechseln. 

Kleine Probleme habe ich auch mit Kettenabwürfen (meist wirft es mir die Kette bei Abfahrten vom großen aufs kleine KB, also nicht katastrophal, nur selten ganz runter), da wäre eine KeFü wohl sinnvoll. Ebenfalls habe ich hin und wieder den Wunsch nach einem Bashguard, da sehe ich aber auf den Galerie Fotos hier mittlerweile selten welche verbaut - gibts dafür einen speziellen Grund?


----------



## NoStyle (8. April 2014)

@riotact
Schön dass Du noch zufrieden bist! 
Ich bin das Spitfire, ganz am Anfang, auch mal in der Low-Einstellung mit 26 Zoll gefahren. Das war ein 33cm tiefes Tretlager, vielleicht sogar noch leicht tiefer. Für mich im stinknormalen gemischten Gelände nicht zu gebrauchen - ich musste mich immer auf Pedalstellung konzentrieren, oder bei kleineren Wurzeln oder Steinen abwägen, ob das Kettenblatt aneckt oder nicht. War mir alles viel zu anstrengend und deckt sich mit vielen grundsätzlichen Aussagen zu sehr tiefen Tretlagern: Jeder möchte es haben, aber hat oft mit Aufsetzern zu kämpfen und jammert dann darüber ...
Jetzt, mit 650B und Neutral-Setting, sind es 34,5cm und somit tief genug. Vorallem tauglich für unterschiedliche Geländebedingungen und seitdem habe ich nur Aufsetzer durch schlechtes Timing => also Fahrfehler ... 

Kettenabwürfe hatte ich mit oldskool 2x9 bisher nicht, aber ich bin eventuell nicht mehr so derbe wie andere hier unterwegs. Ein Tacco war bisher auch nicht nötig, liegt aber an den Trailbedingungen. Extrem ausgesetztes Gelände braucht erweiterte Tools für den Antrieb. Ein Bash passt wegen dem Umwerfer nicht, oder müsste weiter raus gespacert werden. Dann lieber KeFü mit Tacco ...


----------



## schrabbel (8. April 2014)

An meinem Spitfire habe ich mittlerweile eine Kettenführung mit Taco, ..ich kann ja mal die Tage ein Bild reinstellen. Die Pike reagiert sehr sensibel auf Änderung des Luftdrucks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Third Eye (8. April 2014)

Ich hab ja so eine Freude mit meinem Rune!
Manchmal ist die Freude auch in Übermut gekippt, doch der brave Gaul hat mich nie über den Lenker befördert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Third Eye (8. April 2014)

Vor lauter Freude gleich mal doppelt gepostet ...


----------



## Mr.Sound (8. April 2014)

Mein Spity mit Updates  nicht neu aber trotzdem eingebaut Bos Deville mit 140mm leider in 1 1/8"





Race Face N/W 34er Kettenblatt in schwarz





Ergon GE1 Griffe





KS Lev 150mm mit schwarzer Beschichtung  





Gruß Sven


----------



## JansonJanson (8. April 2014)

Seit wann ist die Lev in all black?

Ich warte noch auf die 2.Serie der Moveloc 200mm...


----------



## Mr.Sound (8. April 2014)

tja genau das habe ich mich auch gefragt aber ich bin überhappy das sie es ist  Ich glaube die haben nicht nur Jahresintervalle sondern noch ein paar mehr... ich meine sogar auf der Eurobike schon all black gesehen zu haben.

Moveloc habe ich mir auch überlegt aber die Lev hatte mich im Jekyll schon überzeugt und daher bleibe ich dabei.

Gruß Sven


----------



## NoStyle (9. April 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> ... nicht neu aber trotzdem eingebaut Bos Deville mit 140mm leider in 1 1/8" ...


Was heisst denn leider? -1,5° ZS-Angleset rein und fein ist´s


----------



## Mr.Sound (9. April 2014)

Hmmmm... soweit noch gar nicht nachgedacht, guter Ansatz 

Gruß Sven

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (9. April 2014)

@Mr.Sound   War damals mal mein Shorttravel-Ansatz/Wunsch: 13cm hinten, 14-15 cm vorne, das Ganze mit 65/66er Lenkwinkel ...
Gerade wegen 1 1/8 Schaft gehen ZeroStack-Winkelsteuersätze, d.h. an Deiner Cockpithöhe ändert sich nicht viel. Ist aber natürlich auch Geschmacksache.


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. April 2014)

Weil einmal jemand gefragt hat:
Tretlagerhöhe ist bei mir in der hohen Einstellung exakt bei 350mm mit -1,5°Winkelsteuersatz und hinten Minion DHR und vorne Muddy Mary in 2,5" (alles 26"). Also 3mm tiefer als im Geo Chart. Das müsste mit dem Winkelsteuersatz eh genau passen. In der flachen Einstellung wären es dann wohl 337mm. Habe ich noch nie länger verwendet. Nur einmal ganz kurz im schnellen Geläuf. Ich finde 350mm schon eher tief. Das passt mir.

@Third Eye
So fesch!!  Aber das mit der silbernen Kurbel....das gehört einfach gelöst!


----------



## Kharne (9. April 2014)

Das Grün vom Rune passt so garnicht zum Grün der Stiffys, oder?


----------



## riotact (10. April 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @riotact
> Dann lieber KeFü mit Tacco ...



Ja genau, das wär wohl die sinnvollste Lösung - gibts da Produktempfehlungen? Beim ersten schnell Suchen hab ich nur was von e-thirteen gefunden das in einer doch recht happigen Preisregion war.




schrabbel schrieb:


> An meinem Spitfire habe ich mittlerweile eine Kettenführung mit Taco, ..ich kann ja mal die Tage ein Bild reinstellen.



Das wäre toll, ja - bitte!


----------



## Mr.Sound (10. April 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Was heisst denn leider? -1,5° ZS-Angleset rein und fein ist´s


Welchen muss ich denn da genau nehmen am besten gleich mit link von bike-components  

Gruß Sven

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## stefanjansch (10. April 2014)

Ich würd Works Components nehmen, läuft bei mir bereits seit 1 Jahr absolut Problemlos.

Am besten Anfragen, wegen der Steuerrohrlänge und ob du oben Zero Stack oder Externe Lagerschale willst.

[email protected]


----------



## NoStyle (10. April 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Welchen muss ich denn da genau nehmen am besten gleich mit link von bike-components
> 
> Gruß Sven
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


Das Steuerrohr hat 115mm Länge und ist ZS44/56, Deine Gabel 1 1/8" Schaft, dann müssten es folgende sein:

Works Components:
Für 1 Grad: http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10...-headtube-reducer-eg-giant-glory-2010-5-p.asp
Für 1,5 Grad: http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15...headtube-reducer-eg-giant-glory-2010-74-p.asp
Für 2 Grad: http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20...adtube-reducer-eg-giant-glory-2010-1-79-p.asp
Man kann auch Custom-Order machen, wie stefanjansch sagte, dann geht vielleicht auch oben/unten ZS, oder oben ZS und unten extern (EC) ...

CaneCreek:
Als Set: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ZS56-30-Steuersatz.html?xtcr=3&xtmcl=angleset
Vermutlich gibts das auch günstiger mit nur 1-Grad-Option ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. April 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Welchen muss ich denn da genau nehmen am besten gleich mit link von bike-components



Ich würde dir einen Workscomponents zersostack für das Rune für 1 1/8" verkaufen! Psst für den L Rahmen (125mm Steuerrohr. Ob er für 115mm auch passt, müsste ich bei Workscomponents erfragen!). Ich wechsel die Gabel und brauche einen neuen. Dann habe ich den alten (1 Jahr und 4 Monate alt) umsonst herumliegen... Meld dich einfach per PN.

Meiner war damals eine Custom Order für Zero Stack oben und unten.


----------



## robser (10. April 2014)

Hi Leute,

Werde bald ein Spitty mein eigen nennen dürfen. Dämpfer wird der ccdb air cs. Die Gabel eine Pike (ja ja trendhure), da ich schon eine fahre im stumpjumper. Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Die 150er oder 160er für 650b? Einsatzzweck Tagestouren mit ca 1200 bis 1500hm mit teils flowigen, teils technischen Abfahrten.


Herzlichen Dank


----------



## JansonJanson (10. April 2014)

robser schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Werde bald ein Spitty mein eigen nennen dürfen. Dämpfer wird der ccdb air cs. Die Gabel eine Pike (ja ja trendhure), da ich schon eine fahre im stumpjumper. Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Die 150er oder 160er für 650b? Einsatzzweck Tagestouren mit ca 1200 bis 1500hm mit teils flowigen, teils technischen Abfahrten.
> 
> ...



Meiner Meinung klar die 160er... 
Die Banshee Jungs fahren auch meist, Spitfire mit 160er Gabeln ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (10. April 2014)

Mit der 160er wird der Lenkwinkel halt schon sehr flach, liegt dann bei knapp unter 65° in der tiefsten Einstellung. Wem das nix ausmacht, der greift zur 160er. Wenn man es etwas agiler will, dann die 150er.


----------



## NoStyle (10. April 2014)

Ich weiss nicht ob der Unterschied im Federweg, also 15 zu 16cm, so deutlich spürbar ist. Ich würde mich auch eher nach der Geometrie richten und ich glaube, mit einer 15cm 650B Gabel entspricht die zu einer 26" 16cm mit 545mm Einbauhöhe, wenn ich nicht irre ...


----------



## Mr.Sound (10. April 2014)

Also hab ja grad den wechsel von 160mm auf 140mm hinter mir, deswegen kommt jetzt der Winkelsteuersatz  vielleicht liegts aber auch daran das ich mit 1.83m das Spity nur in M fahre. Wendig genug ist es alle male. Nur das Tretlager kommt irgendwie gefährlich tief... aber hier gehts noch.

Gruß Sven

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ar_jay (10. April 2014)

noStyle du irrst dich nicht die 160er 650b hat ne Einbauhöhe von 555mm. Zum Touren fahren is mir die flache Einstellung dann schon zu flach, die mittlere geht noch wobei das Vorderrad bei steilen Anstiegen auch schon früh kommt. Werd mal die steile Einstellung probieren, müßt eigentlich den Setup mittel und 26" ziemlich nahe kommen


----------



## NoStyle (10. April 2014)

@ar_jay  mir reicht die 545mm Einbauhöhe auch. Fahre hinten Neutral-Setting, vorne -0,5° Angleset. So empfinde ich es als ausgewogen und flacher muss nicht sein. Werde irgendwann mal die 0° Schale verbauen und schauen wie sich das anfühlt ...


----------



## robser (10. April 2014)

@no style: somit wäre deine Empfehlung die 150er Pike mit Neutral Setting hinten bei 650B?


----------



## ar_jay (10. April 2014)

robser kann mer so pauschal ned sagen, es kommt halt auf deine Vorlieben an mit der 150er wird es mit Sicherheit Tourenlastiger mit der 160er etwas abfahrtslastiger. NoStyles Setup entspricht dem einer 160er in 650b, da 1 cm an der Gabel in etwa 0,5° Winkel entspricht. Ich hab die 160er in 650b verbaut, allerdings noch mit 26" LRS. Mir taugt das Setup nur für längere Touren werd ich die Chips tauschen, was aber überhaupt kein Problem is da das Tretlager ja sehr tief ist und ich dann eigentlich von der Geometrie dem eines Spitty in neutralem Setting und 545er Gabel entspricht


----------



## Freirider (11. April 2014)

Hey Leute,
ich bin auf der Suche nach nem guten Trailbike und das Spitfire hat es mir wirklich angetan!
Momentan fahre ich ein Propain TYEE, damit bin ich wirklich sehr zufrieden aber irgendwie lässt mich der Gedanke an das Spitfire nicht los.
Nun meine Frage. Ich komme aus der Gegend zwischen Ulm und Bodensee, ist hier jemand aus der Gegend der mich mal Probesitzen lassen würde? Sollte ein L Rahmen sein!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## NoStyle (11. April 2014)

@robser : Hmmm ... "empfehlen" ist etwas schwierig, denn es kommt viel auf persönliche Vorlieben und hauptsächlichen Einsatz an. 
Ist immer die Frage wieviel Federweg man tatsächlich braucht. Von 14 bis 16cm passt ja alles ins Spitfire, dazu ist es eh schon lang und flach. 16cm und 650B sind volles "Enduro/FR-Potential" und dann vermutlich eher abfahrtsorientiert bezüglich Federweg und Geo. Ich denke, mit einer 15cm 650B Gabel hat man eigentlich alles was man braucht. Via Flip-Chips kann man schauen welche Geo einem besser gefällt bzw. die sind auch schnell "on-the-fly" umgestellt - da sollte man einfach viel ausprobieren! 

@ar_jay : Ich fahre tatsächlich ein klassisches 26" Setup, so wie in den Geo-Charts. Hinten die 26er Dropouts, vorne eine 16cm 26" Deville (545mm EBH).   "650B-spezifisch" ist eigentlich nur der Laufradsatz. Der Hinterbau bietet genug Platz für ca. 2.3er Reifen und die Deville war von Beginn an 650B-kompatibel. Das -0,5° Angleset fahre ich nur weil ich den 66er LW des Low-Settings behalten wollte, aber den 74er SW vom Neutral bevorzuge. 

@Freirider : Der Bernhard aka "haha" ist nicht allzu weit weg von Dir. Frag mal unverbindlich - vielleicht bietet sich bei Ihm was an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar_jay (11. April 2014)

@NoStyle is mir schon klar das Du n 26er Setup fährst, aber deine Winkelveränderung im Steuersatz bewirkt die gleiche Geometrieveränderung wie ne 555er Gabel. Deswegen hab ich mir keinen Winkelsteuersatz gekauft sondern gleich ne 555er Gabel, weil ich den gleichen effekt haben wollte und ich ohne weiteres 650b fahren könnte ;-) der Sitzwinkel is durch die 555er etwas flacher geworden - den Effekt hast Du mit dem Winkelsteuersatz ausgleichen können bzw is sogar noch etwas steiler geworden

@Freirider ich komme aus Augsburg


----------



## NoStyle (11. April 2014)

@ar_jay : Richtig, theoretisch ergeben sich nahezu identische Winkel. Einzig die Tretlagerhöhe wird durch den Winkelsteuersatz nicht erhöht, sondern sogar leicht gesenkt (nur um wenige Millimeter) und das Cockpit ist etwas tiefer. Aber das wäre Haare spalten ... 
Ich würde an robsers Stelle schauen wieviel Federweg man wirklich braucht ...


----------



## robser (11. April 2014)

Hey vielen Dank für die vielen Inputs. 
Ich werde vermutlich mit der 150er Pike Vorlieb nehmen. Es soll ja das Bike sein, welches für alles zu gebrauchen ist, von der Tour (inkl. Alpencross) bis zu technischen Touren mit Rüttelschüttelcharakter. Ich habe ja noch ein 2010er Spezi Enduro mit ner 170er Marzocchi, welches ich für den Bikepark benützen kann.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre die Manitou Mattoc mit 150mm einzubauen und dann je nach Einsatzzweck auf 160mm aufzustocken.


----------



## ar_jay (11. April 2014)

wenn eh noch n enduro da steht dann würd ich auch zu der 150er greifen. bezüglich pike umbauen, ich mein man kann die 150er auch auf 160mm umbauen. Ob jetzt mattoc oder pike is meines erachtens geschmacksache. ich denke die beiden nehmen sich ned viel


----------



## trailterror (12. April 2014)

Guten Morjen,

Sind die Lager ab werk bei banshee ordungsgemäss behandelt oder sollte man sie besser noch mal kontrollieren? Kontrolle der anzugsmomente, lagerdeckel nochmal abnehmen und ne ordentliche fettpackung rein (falls das sich so gehört)...?


----------



## schrabbel (12. April 2014)

riotact schrieb:


> Das wäre toll, ja - bitte!


Das ist eine MRP Micro 28-32 ISCG, die Umlenkrolle musste ich entfernen weil nicht genug Platz zum hinteren Rahmendreieck war. Ich habe auch noch eine E*13 XCX, ..die kann ich aber nicht empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chezjaques (12. April 2014)

Das Banshee Spitfire ist ja ein echt tolles bike. Hat jemand eines in der Nähe von Düsseldorf/Wuppertal?
Wollte es mir mal anschauen - am besten M.


----------



## pro-wheels (13. April 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Guten Morjen,
> 
> Sind die Lager ab werk bei banshee ordungsgemäss behandelt oder sollte man sie besser noch mal kontrollieren? Kontrolle der anzugsmomente, lagerdeckel nochmal abnehmen und ne ordentliche fettpackung rein (falls das sich so gehört)...?



Hi,
das passt so, musst du nicht schauen.


----------



## NoStyle (14. April 2014)

@trailterror: Ich mache das generell, aber mehr aus Spaß an der Freude um zu sehen wie alles so aufgebaut ist und funktioniert. Not tut das ganz sicher nicht, denn Banshee hat die Qualitätskontrollen mittlerweile sehr gut im Griff!
Also: Kaufen -> aufbauen -> Spaß haben ... !


----------



## trailterror (14. April 2014)

Gekauft hab ich ja schon


----------



## Hrabnar (14. April 2014)

Kam hier nicht erst vor kurzem die Frage nach 'nem gebrauchten Spity V1...
http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/arti...rh-l&utm_campaign=social&utm_source=bm_sharer


----------



## BommelMaster (15. April 2014)

ja, von mir! hat leider nen ticken zu lange gedauert mit deinem Verkauf 

bin froh das silberne bekommen zu haben:

reverb stealth kommt noch, muss ich noch bissl umbauen, bremsen sind noch nicht ganz fix, aber warscheinlihc 970er Geber mit den alten 4 Kolben XT sätteln


----------



## BommelMaster (15. April 2014)

doppelpost...


----------



## Hrabnar (15. April 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ja, von mir! hat leider nen ticken zu lange gedauert mit deinem Verkauf
> 
> bin froh das silberne bekommen zu haben:
> 
> reverb stealth kommt noch, muss ich noch bissl umbauen, bremsen sind noch nicht ganz fix, aber warscheinlihc 970er Geber mit den alten 4 Kolben XT sätteln


Das wird 'ne goile Kiste...
Viel Spaß wünsch ich!


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. April 2014)

Sehr cool, mit der Gabel  Bin gespannt aufs fertige Bike!


----------



## NoStyle (16. April 2014)

Eins der ersten Phantoms, Banshees neuem Shorttravel 29er:










Das neue Darkside ist wohl auch online:

http://www.bansheebikes.com/bikes_page/banshee-darkside-mountain-bike/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slidedown (16. April 2014)

Ja, ja, hauptsache shorttravel.


----------



## BommelMaster (16. April 2014)

Ein paar Stunden später.

erstrahlt es nun fahrtüchtig mit allem Drum und Dran.

Schnell noch ein Langloch gebohrt/gefeilt

und los kanns gehen


----------



## BommelMaster (16. April 2014)

Frage zum Spitfire V1

aufm 32er Blatt schaukelt das ganze so extrem,dass ich weiß, da muss sich was ändern.

Wie sind eure erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Hrabnar (16. April 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Frage zum Spitfire V1
> 
> aufm 32er Blatt schaukelt das ganze so extrem,dass ich weiß, da muss sich was ändern.
> 
> Wie sind eure erfahrungen damit?


Erfahrung sagt...montiere er 2fach mit 36er oder 38er KB und alles ist gut...


----------



## ar_jay (16. April 2014)

Laut Gesichterbuch solln das Darkside und Phantom ab Juni lieferbar sein



> Lang dauerts nicht mehr, dann ist das Banshee Darkside verfügbar. Ab Mitte Juni in Gr. M und L lieferbar in schwarz und in limitiertem neonorange. Jeweils mit dem CCDB Air CS Dämpfer. Gleiches gilt fürs Banshee Phantom, welches vorerst mit RS Monarch in schwarz und raw erhältlich sein wird. Bestellungen werden ab sofort entgegen genommen.
> http://www.bansheebikes.com/bikes_page/banshee-darkside-mountain-bike/


http://www.bansheebikes.com/bikes_page/banshee-darkside-mountain-bike/


----------



## martin82 (16. April 2014)

zweite ausgiebige Testrunde gemacht... eins A die Kiste, darf bleiben


----------



## rappelkiste (16. April 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Eins der ersten Phantoms, Banshees neuem Shorttravel 29er:
> 
> ...



So kann man sich auch derer entledigen die nach einem DBAir im Phantom gefragt haben... Bei den Einbaumaßen gibts keine "dickeren" Dämpfer...
Ein paar Punkte die mir persönlich lieber gewesen wären...

- 115mm Federweg um es mit "normalen" Dämpfern bei 51mm Hub zu fahren
- Sitzrohr ist für mich als Sitzriese bei "M" schon an der Grenze (hätte ruhig etwas kürzer ausfallen können) 
- Reach hätte auch etwas kürzer sein können

Trotzdem könnte es mir gefallen, da ich bisher vom KS-System sehr angetan bin - mal schauen. Ich hoffe dass schnellstmöglich Rahmengewichte
auftauchen..Ich suche schon länger ein 29er mit "flachem" Lenkwinkel um damit über die Alpen zu fahren - dafür sollte es aber min. 1kg leichter sein als 
mein Spitfire...
Ralf


----------



## P3 Killa (16. April 2014)

Oh, bei dem Phantom in mint könnte ich schwach werden! Würde gerne mal 29" testen und suche noch ein Bike mit weniger Federweg.


----------



## BommelMaster (16. April 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Erfahrung sagt...montiere er 2fach mit 36er oder 38er KB und alles ist gut...



hey

also ich habe jetz den dämpfer vollgepumpt, da das mit 30% sag extrem am schaukeln war.
habe auch ein 36er blatt montiert, jett ist es besser, aber immer noch eigentlich eine katastrophe.

man muss dazu sagen, der dämpfer ist rel alt und hat nochnicht dieses "pro pedal" bzw hat er  eine sehr weiche lowspeed druckstufe. das geht im sitzenjetz ganz ok. im wiegetritt aber schnappt es ziemlich.
aufm kleinen kettenblatt zieht es einem den hinterbau extrem auseinander, man braucht einen extrem konstanten tritt, um nicht zwischen jedem tritt wieder einzusacken.

alles in allem, entweder man fährt einen extrem straffen dämpfer, oder man fährt nur bergab.
das ist jetzt zwar ein sehr rigoroses urteil nach nur einer teerstraßen fahrt, aber wenn man schon beim bordstein bergauf angst hat, wegen dem pedalrückschlag falsch zu treten, wird das im gelände bergauf auch nicht besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (16. April 2014)

Hatte bei meinem Anfangs den normalen RP23 HV drin...frag mich bitte nicht nach dem Tune.
Da hatte ich das Problem, das der Dämpfer gern durchgerauscht ist, wobei ich mich mit knapp 25%Sag wohlgefühlt habe.
Problematik hat sich erst durch den Schweizer Fox Rennmechaniker Christoph erledigt, der mir eine mittlere Luftkammer eingebaut hat...dann lief's ganz gut.
Erlösung wär der Magura Dämpfer. Ist ein TS RC mit dem großen LK-Spacer...eine andere Welt.
Den Fox immer mit auf 2 gestelltem ProPedal gefahren, Magura komplett offen und das Ansprechruckeln vom Fox war weg...der Traum!


----------



## BommelMaster (16. April 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Hatte bei meinem Anfangs den normalen RP23 HV drin...frag mich bitte nicht nach dem Tune.
> Da hatte ich das Problem, das der Dämpfer gern durchgerauscht ist, wobei ich mich mit knapp 25%Sag wohlgefühlt habe.
> Problematik hat sich erst durch den Schweizer Fox Rennmechaniker Christoph erledigt, der mir eine mittlere Luftkammer eingebaut hat...dann lief's ganz gut.
> Erlösung wär der Magura Dämpfer. Ist ein TS RC mit dem großen LK-Spacer...eine andere Welt.
> Den Fox immer mit auf 2 gestelltem ProPedal gefahren, Magura komplett offen und das Ansprechruckeln vom Fox war weg...der Traum!




dasProblem ist nicht die kennlinie, sondern dass die antriebseinflüsse einfach so stark sind.

es gibt sicher eine ideale kombination von sag undkettenblattgröße, aber wenn man vorne schaltet oder weiter eingefedert reintritt, kommen die natriebseinflüsse wieder.

ist und bleibt eine suboptimale konstruktion. hatte bisher nur das 6.6 intense als VPP, das war grottenschlecht von der antriebsneutralität, aber es scheint wohl ein VPP problem zu sein.
wundert mich dass diese thematik hier von niemanden negativ angesprochen wird


----------



## Kharne (16. April 2014)

Das hört sich B-Scheiden an. Wie sieht´n das mit den KS-Link Bikes aus? Speziell das Rune, fährt das jemand mit 22/34 vorne?


----------



## Hrabnar (16. April 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> dasProblem ist nicht die kennlinie, sondern dass die antriebseinflüsse einfach so stark sind.
> 
> es gibt sicher eine ideale kombination von sag undkettenblattgröße, aber wenn man vorne schaltet oder weiter eingefedert reintritt, kommen die natriebseinflüsse wieder.
> 
> ...



Ich denke ich hab 'nen recht gleichmäßigen runden Tritt (fixed Fahren im Alltag olé olé...) und trete fast alles im Sitzen hoch...
Vielleicht deswegen...


----------



## slidedown (17. April 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Ein paar Stunden später.
> 
> erstrahlt es nun fahrtüchtig mit allem Drum und Dran.
> 
> ...



hey sexy!


----------



## Schreiner (17. April 2014)

Das olle 29er einfach ausblenden. Gestern kurz nen Ausflug auf die Alb gemacht, nach nem halben jahr nur flowtrails war das mal wieder ein Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin82 (17. April 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Das hört sich B-Scheiden an. Wie sieht´n das mit den KS-Link Bikes aus? Speziell das Rune, fährt das jemand mit 22/34 vorne?



Habe 22 vorne. Je nach Hinterbaueinstellung ist der Platz zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kette unten extrem knapp, so dass es in höheren Gängen bzw. kleineren Ritzeln vorne schleift.
Mit 22er KB im Wiegetritt wippt es schon relativ stark, ist aber mit der Plattform vom Fox kein Problem, ausserdem fahr ich fast nie im kleinen KB Wiegetritt, dafür ist das grosse da (36) und das wippt nicht
Gruss


----------



## BommelMaster (17. April 2014)

martin82 schrieb:


> Mit 22er KB im Wiegetritt wippt es schon relativ stark, ist aber mit der Plattform vom Fox kein Problem,



ja, also das ist halt genau die sache, diese art bikes werden nur mit einem plattform dämpfer wirklich allround taugtlich. das bedeutet aber dass ich entweder immer den dämpfer blockieren bzw die plattform einstellen muss, wenn ich bergauffahre, oder ich fahre einen dämpfer mit eingeschalteter plattform, und habe bergab kein sensibles fahrwerk.

mich wundert wirklich dass das hier anscheinend keinen stört, dass einem das pedal halb weggerissen wird, wenn man versucht einen hohen bordstein, wurzel o.ä. hoch zulupfen.


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2014)

Kann mich vage erinnnern, dass der Pedalrückschlag in einem Bravo-Test vor Jahren mal als sehr störend beschrieben wurde.


----------



## Schreiner (17. April 2014)

Hmm ich finde den Pedalrückschlag am KS link nicht so dramatisch, fahre vorne einfach mit nem 30er.
wippen tut das ganze, störend finde ich es aber auch nicht.
Was ich aber spüre ist das der KS Link der bisher beste Hinterbau ist den ich bergab gefahren bin, dafür nehme ich bergauf gerne ein paar abstriche in kauf.
Ich grinse bergauf immer weil ich weis es geht irgendwann bergab ;-)


----------



## NoStyle (17. April 2014)

Ich bin nie ein VF4B-V1-Banshee gefahren! Aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren dafür abgestimmte Dämpfer vorgesehen (Fox RP??), welche die Antriebseinflüsse deutlich reduzieren! Ähnlich wie VPP-1 brauchen die Banshee VF4B-Hinterbauten Dämpfer mit "stabilerer" Druckstufe, unabhängig von zuschaltbaren Propedal-Plattformen. Das wird zwar Pedalrückschlag nicht ganz verhindern, der ist wohl Teil dieser Kinematik, aber zumindest das Wippen reduzieren und den mittleren Federweg besser nutzen. Diesbezüglich würde ich mich nochmal schlau machen ...

Vielleicht ist dieses Thema deshalb hier nie richtig präsent aufgeschlagen ... ?!?

Was den KS-Link betrifft: Ich fahre am Spitfire oldskool 2x9 Antrieb, 22/36 vorne, 11-34 hinten. Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich hatte bislang noch nie spürbaren Pedalrückschlag provozieren können. Zudem wippt es selbst mit CCDB (ohne VX oder Climb-Switch) extrem wenig im Sitzen. Im Wiegetritt hält sich das Pumpen auch relativ in Grenzen, aber hier wippen alle vollgefederten Bikes mehr oder weniger stark. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass abseits von CCDB, auch die Fox- oder X-Fusion-Dämpfer für den KS-Link entsprechend getuned/geshimmed sind?!
Ich war nie wirklich Fan von Short-Link Hinterbauten, egal ob VPP, DW oder Maestro, aber der KS-Link ist der erste welcher mir in wirklich allen Belangen sehr gut gefällt. Und er ist offensichtlich komplett anders als VF4B ...


----------



## Mr.A (17. April 2014)

ich hatte vor meinem V2 Spitfire ein V1 Rune, und kenne das V1 Spitfire von meinem Bruder.Das neue KS Link Spitfire hat sehr viel weniger Pedalrückschlag als das V1.
Das alte Rune war auch deutlich weniger extrem wie das Spitty.
Hatte im Rune ein 24er Kettenblatt und den Evolver drin, damit ging das sehr gut. 

>Fahr jetzt 22er vorne mit eben diesem Evolver, und da wippt nix ( weniger als beim CTD mit Plattform ) allerdings im sitzen.


----------



## Hrabnar (17. April 2014)

Sitzen und runder Tritt ist auf Jeden das Stichwort ;-)


----------



## Bierliebhaber (17. April 2014)

Den Pedalrückschlag hab ich bei meinem Legend auch immer bemängelt. Schlussendlich ist es so, dass der Kettenzug eigentlich ja das Wippen verhindern soll, sprich die Antriebseinflüsse gewollt sind. Dafür haben die VF4B-Hinterbauten alle massiven Pedalrückschlag, Ausnahme war glaub lediglich das Rampant.
Schaut man sich bei Linkage mal den KS-Link im Vergleich an, ist der Pedalrückschlag deutlich reduziert worden. Zumindest beim Rune V2 und beim Spitfire V2 kann man die Tendenz deutlich erkennen, da wollte Keith wohl zu viel bei den V1-Modellen was die Antriebseffizienz betrifft...


----------



## BommelMaster (17. April 2014)

styleroyal schrieb:


> Den Pedalrückschlag hab ich bei meinem Legend auch immer bemängelt. Schlussendlich ist es so, dass der Kettenzug eigentlich ja das Wippen verhindern soll, sprich die Antriebseinflüsse gewollt sind. Dafür haben die VF4B-Hinterbauten alle massiven Pedalrückschlag, Ausnahme war glaub lediglich das Rampant.
> Schaut man sich bei Linkage mal den KS-Link im Vergleich an, ist der Pedalrückschlag deutlich reduziert worden. Zumindest beim Rune V2 und beim Spitfire V2 kann man die Tendenz deutlich erkennen, da wollte Keith wohl zu viel bei den V1-Modellen was die Antriebseffizienz betrifft...



also so ganz ist es nicht. und zwar ist der idealfall eigentlich, gar keinen kettenzug zu haben.

dies erreicht man dann, wenn der Center of Curvature, also der CC genau dem Punkt liegt, wo der Lasttrum der Kette das Kettenblatt berührt.

Für alle die jetzt noch dabei sind:
Wenn dem so ist, zieht die Kettenkraft den Hinterbau immer leicht auseinander, und kann ziemlich gut die Einflüsse des Fahrergewichts (dynamische Radlaständerung bei Beschleunigung und Aufstandskrafterhöhung durch das dynamische Eigengewicht bei Pedalkraft - Wiegetritt), welche in beiden Fällen eine einfedernde Kraft auf den Hinterbau bringen, ausgleichen.

Dann hat man ein ziemlich ideales Fahrwerk, keinen Pedalrückschlag, und die Summe aller Einflüsse auf die federung ergeben ~ 0 - also ein ruhiges Fahrwerk.

jetzt ist es beim VPP aber so, dass der CC des Hinterbaus meist zuerst sehr weit oben ist, um eine nach hinten oben gerichtete Raderhebungskurve zu ermöglichen, was dafür sorgt, dass der Hinterbau so sensibel funktioniert.
Problem dabei, der CC muss von unbelasteten Zustand zum Sagpunkt sehr weit wandern, da er genau im Sag bereich auf dem vorhin besprochenen Punkt des Kettenblattes positioniert sein muss, wo die Kette auf das ritzel trifft.

Problem weiterhin: Durch die starke Positionsänderung BIS zum Sag, wird er auch nach dem Sag eine starke Positionsänderungseigenschaft besitzen, der CC wandert also weiter. Das bedeutet auch, dass jede Änderung des Idealzustands, Gewichtsverlagerung, Treten bei Hindernissen, etc etc einen STARKEN Einfluss auf die Position des CC's hat, und es unweigerlich zu starken Antriebseinflüssen kommt.

Für mich bleibt: VPP bergaborientiert das beste Konzept, für alles was aber Bergauf gut und intuitiv funktionieren soll, ohne mit einem toten Dämpfer ( = übertrieben hohe Lowspeeddruckstufe ) kompensiert werden zu müssen, ist ein 4 Gelenker oder 1 Gelenker besser, da hier die Wanderung des CC wesentlich weniger ist, bzw 0  ( Eingelenker) ist.

just my 2 Cents
muss jeder für sich beantworten, ob er das quäntchen bergabperformance mit dem großen Nachteil bergauf in Kauf nehmen will.


----------



## freetourer (17. April 2014)

@BommelMaster 

Soweit die Theorie.  - Meine Erfahrungen passen da aber nicht gut rein.

Ich habe in den letzten 7,5 Jahren 9 unterschiedliche Fullies besessen - aktuell habe ich noch 3 im Bestand.

Bei den 9 Stück war 1 abgestützter Eingelenker, 7 Bikes mit  4-Gelenker-Hinterbau (davon 3 unt. Konzepte) und eben 1 VPP (KS-Link).

Ausserdem nehme ich möglichst viele Bike - Festivals mit um quer zu testen.

Stand jetzt würde ich behaupten, dass eben mein Prime mit dem KS-Link der beste Hinterbau ist, den ich jemals erfahren durfte. Ich fahre das Prime 1-fach mit einem 32er Kettenblatt (je nach Strecke wechsel ich aber das Kettenblatt an der Kurbel auf 30er oder 28er). Meine Vorlieben haben sich zwar auch etwas geändert (früher gerne auch mal ein Marathon, seit ca. 4 Jahren eher bergablastig auf Trails  und seit letztem Jahr auch auf Enduro-Rennen unterwegs). Ich fahre aber auch heute noch gerne lange Touren, auch eben gerne mal verblockte Trails bergauf und hasse es zu schieben. 

Bei meinem Prime habe ich 3 unterschiedliche Dämpfer im Gebrauch: 

- Fox DHX 5.0 mit ProPedal (kam zusammen mit dem Rahmen): das ProPedal nutze ich eher selten und nur, wenn es lange bergauf geht um das Wippen zu unterdrücken, nicht um eventuelle Antriebseinflüsse zu unterdrücken

- Suntour Durolux: der Dämpfer kommt ja nicht mir irgendeinem Tune, sondern besitzt eine 8-stufige Druckpunktverstellung (8 = am meisten Druckstufe). Stufe 1 besitzt etwas zu wenig Dämpfung, ich fahre meist mit Stufe 3 - 4. Bergauf wird nix verstellt. Keine Antriebseinflüsse spürbar.

- Elka Stage 5 (den Dämpfer werde ich eher nur für Enduro Rennen und Shuttle-/ Gondel- Tage in den Alpen verwenden, bin ihn bisher lediglich auf 5 Touren zum Testen gefahren): Die Lowspeed-Verstellung rühre ich bergauf auch hier eher selten an. Auch mit diesem Dämpfer keine Antriebseinflüsse.

Bei beiden Luftdämpfern habe ich höchstens zu bemängeln, dass beim Bergabballern der Hinterbau nach einiger Zeit etwas verhärtet (Dämpfer dann  auch schon gut warm) - mit dem Coil Dämpfer bemerke ich das nicht.

Lange eher einfachere Touren und Marathon´s fahre ich aber eher doch mit meinem anderen 29er Fully (4-Gelenker und wippt etwas weniger), hauptsächlich aber weil  leichter und 2-fach aufgebaut, leichter rollende Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoMütze (17. April 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht wirklich, wie und was die Theorie hinter dem KS link macht und kann daher nur den Vergleich in der Praxis ziehen: Prime 2fach 36/22 vs LV301 Mk7 3fach 44/32/22
Hinterbau beim Prime arbeitet völlig unauffällig, selbst mit 22er vorne nyx negatives spürbar...weder muss der x-fusion mehr bedämpft werden noch hab ich Pedalrückschlag.
Da fühlt sich gerade auf dem 22er der Viergelenker etwas "unrunder" an!
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich liebe mein LV, das Banshee ist für mich einfach ein Schritt nach vorne...

Gesendet von meinem U9200 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rappelkiste (17. April 2014)

@BommelMaster 
So sieht es aus...
Fahr doch mal mit deinem Wissen ein 301 - da müsstest Du seekrank werden wenn du auf die Rocker schaust.
Das Spitfire *V2* ist mein erstes Bike das nahezu keinen Pedalrückschlag hat. Der Dämpfer arbeitet natürlich auch beim Pedalieren - und das ist auch gut so!

Ralf


----------



## BommelMaster (17. April 2014)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> @BommelMaster
> So sieht es aus...
> Fahr doch mal mit deinem Wissen ein 301 - da müsstest Du seekrank werden wenn du auf die Rocker schaust.
> Das Spitfire *V2* ist mein erstes Bike das nahezu keinen Pedalrückschlag hat. Der Dämpfer arbeitet natürlich auch beim Pedalieren - und das ist auch gut so!
> ...



hi

ist es auch, also das 301 aufm kleinen kettenblatt. katastrophe...

ich will mit meiner aussage vorher ja nicht pauschalisieren, dass alles vpp's schlecht sind, und alle 4gelenkr gut.

es kann natürlich sein, dass mit einem vpp ein CC, der nahe dem KEttenblatt ist, und auch dort bleibt, realisiert wird.

dann verliert er aber die eigentlichen vorteile des vpps, und zwar der nach hinten oben laufenden raderhebungskurve.

wer gegenbeweiß will, muss mit mir eine testfahrt mit unterschiedlichen bikes machen. die subjektive meinung ist im internet immer etwas schwierig, da jeder andere ansichten hat, und diese in den meinungen niederschlag finden.


----------



## NoStyle (17. April 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ... Für mich bleibt: VPP bergaborientiert das beste Konzept, für alles was aber Bergauf gut und intuitiv funktionieren soll, ohne mit einem toten Dämpfer ( = übertrieben hohe Lowspeeddruckstufe ) kompensiert werden zu müssen, ist ein 4 Gelenker oder 1 Gelenker besser, da hier die Wanderung des CC wesentlich weniger ist, bzw 0  ( Eingelenker) ist.
> 
> just my 2 Cents
> muss jeder für sich beantworten, ob er das quäntchen bergabperformance mit dem großen Nachteil bergauf in Kauf nehmen will.


Ich würde das nicht mehr so "pauschalisieren", da sich Hinterbauten mit virtuellem Drehpunkt stark weiterentwickelt haben. VPP2 zum Beispiel ist deutlich verändert/verbessert gegenüber VPP1, zumindest in meiner erlebten Praxis - und für andere Konzepte dürfte das ebenso gelten. Ohne jemals VF4B gefahren zu haben glaube ich, dass der KS-Link eine andere und deutlich verbesserte Hausnummer ist, gerade in Bezug auf Antriebsneutralität.

Ich sag´s echt ungern, aber ich hätte an Deiner Stelle lieber noch etwas gespart und ein gebrauchtes V2-Spitty gekauft. Jetzt bräuchtest Du vermutlich entweder einen V1-Spitty-Dämpfer, oder musst den jetzigen tunen lassen damit es passt ...


----------



## BommelMaster (17. April 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich würde das nicht mehr so "pauschalisieren", da sich Hinterbauten mit virtuellem Drehpunkt stark weiterentwickelt haben. VPP2 zum Beispiel ist deutlich verändert/verbessert gegenüber VPP1, zumindest in meiner erlebten Praxis - und für andere Konzepte dürfte das ebenso gelten. Ohne jemals VF4B gefahren zu haben glaube ich, dass der KS-Link eine andere und deutlich verbesserte Hausnummer ist, gerade in Bezug auf Antriebsneutralität.
> 
> Ich sag´s echt ungern, aber ich hätte an Deiner Stelle lieber noch etwas gespart und ein gebrauchtes V2-Spitty gekauft. Jetzt bräuchtest Du vermutlich entweder einen V1-Spitty-Dämpfer, oder musst den jetzigen tunen lassen damit es passt ...



hey

ich will jaauch das v2 haben, 1 bike is ja langweilig, da ich mehr oder weniger 2 wohnsitze habe, dürfen es gerne 2 sein 

ich bin ja nicht grundsätzlich gegen vpp. es wird halt nur der sag bereich penibelst klein, und auch eine abweichung davon durch einfedern bzw bergrauf trail fahren ist halt schwer, weil alles was den hinterbau beim treten ein oder ausfedern lässt einen effekt im antrieb hinterlässt.

es sei denn, nochmal, das vpp ist so ausgelegt, dass der CC Punkt im bereich der erstenhälfte des federwegs relativ konstakt an ort und stelle bleibt. dann ist das ähnlich eines viergelenkers, und die frage nach der sinnhaftigkeit des vpps ist wieder da.

ich habe gerade etwas mein v1 betrachtet: super passen würde das ganze wohl mit 44er kettenblatt oder größer.

mit 36er passt es gut, wenn man ca 70% eingefedert ist. ein zustand, bei dem ich selten pedaliere 

der herr Banshee hatte sich sicher dabei was gedacht, aber da hat er leider falsch gelegen - in meinen augen leider eine fehlkonstruktion, was den hinterbau angeht. lässt sich nur kompensieren durch überdämpfung des hinteren Federbeines


----------



## BommelMaster (17. April 2014)

nachtrag:

das V2 ist tatsächlich "gut" der normalabstand von tretlager zum Krümmungsmittelpunkt der Raderhebungskurve ist in etwa so groß wie der radisu eines 30-34T kettenblattes, genauer kann ichs nicht ermitteln mit meinen momentanen paint methoden.

beim v1 sieht man aber, wie dieser normalabstand um einiges größer ist. das v2 ist gut gemacht, v1 leider eine gurke. auch wandert der Krümmungsmittelpunkt des V2 hinterbaus nicht so stark - da wage ich jetzt mal zu behauten - das bekommt man mit einem viergelenker auch hin!


----------



## svenson69 (17. April 2014)

So endlich fahrbereit



Im Moment nur für geradeaus und abwärts gedacht.Da null Kondition!
Rahmen-----------Banshee Rune 2014 Gr.M
Gabel--------------Bos Deville 160mm
Laufräder -------- Tune King/Kong Notubes Ztr Flow/Sapim CX-ray
Bremse-----------Shimano Saint 180mm + 160 Scheiben
Schaltwerk-------Sram XO Short
Kassette----------Sram pg-970 11-23 (wird erstmal gegen eine 11-34 gewechselt)
Kurbelsatz-------Truvative Descendant 170mm/36 Renthal Kettenblatt
Trigger------------Sram X9
Pedale------------Nc-17 Sudpin III X-line
Lenker------------Renthal Fatbar
Vorbau------------Syncros Superforce
Steuersatz-------Cane creek Angleset ZS44 oben Cane Creek 40 ZS56 unten
Sattelstütze------Kind Shock Dropzone 125mm 
Sattel-------------Selle Italia SLR flow Carbonio
Sattelklemme--Token
Griffe------------Odi Ruffian
Reifen---------- Continental Baron BCC 2.3
Kette------------Kmc X9SL gold
Kettenführung-E.13 Trs+ Single
Schläuche-----Schwalbe SV13F/Continental Mtb-light
Gewicht: 14,01kg


----------



## NoStyle (17. April 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ... der herr Banshee hatte sich sicher dabei was gedacht, aber da hat er leider falsch gelegen - in meinen augen leider eine fehlkonstruktion, was den hinterbau angeht. lässt sich nur kompensieren durch überdämpfung des hinteren Federbeines


Die V1 Runes und Spitfires bzw. Banshee durfte hauptsächlich wegen einer Sache gut Schelte einstecken: Die Gleitlager.
Pedalrückschlag ja, aber von massiv pedalrückschlagsbefallenen und durch den Federweg rauschenden Schaukelpferden laß man eigentlich eher wenig. 

Ich denke nicht dass VF4B eine Fehlkonstruktion ist, sondern dass Dein Dämpfer schlicht nicht wirklich passend ist. Vielleicht kann Bernhard Dir noch einen entsprechenden zum guten Kurs besorgen. 



Svensons Rune gefällt!


----------



## BommelMaster (17. April 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Die V1 Runes und Spitfires bzw. Banshee durfte hauptsächlich wegen einer Sache gut Schelte einstecken: Die Gleitlager.
> Pedalrückschlag ja, aber von massiv pedalrückschlagsbefallenen und durch den Federweg rauschenden Schaukelpferden laß man eigentlich eher wenig.
> 
> Ich denke nicht dass VF4B eine Fehlkonstruktion ist, sondern dass Dein Dämpfer schlicht nicht wirklich passend ist. Vielleicht kann Bernhard Dir noch einen entsprechenden zum guten Kurs besorgen.
> ...



also es geht ja wie gesagt nicht darum, dass der dämpfer durch den federweg rauscht. es geht einfach nur darum, dass der hinterbau sich auch beim 36er blatt auseinanderzieht. das geht im sitzen noch, im wiegetritt ist das aber sehr störend - also für mich zumindest, gibt sicher leute die das überhaupt nicht stört.

das problem ist auch, dass nicht ein einfederndes moment, sondern ein ausfederndes moment entsteht. ich müsste also die lowspeed zugstufe extrem hart machen. 

wie auch immer, wenn ich den dämpfer sehr hart aufpumpe, komme ich damit schon klar.

ideal bzw "gut" ist aber was andres. leider ist in meinen augen eine verstümmelung des hinterbaus mittels stärker abgestimmtem dämpfer eigentlich keine option. also das ist auch der grund warum ich das wort fehlkonstruktion  in den mund genommen habe. seis wies sei, jeder empfindet das anders schlimm, ich dachte eigentlich nicht, dass es bei einem rahmen, der bis jahrgang 2012 gebaut wurde, solche gravierenden mängel gab.

wird zeit dass ich einen V2 bekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (17. April 2014)

mein V1 Rune ging auf dem 36er Blatt vorwärts fast wie ein hardtail, hat mich immer fasziniert. Das das Spitfire selbst auf dem großen Blatt so wippt kann ich kaum glauben ( auf dem kleinen schon ). Teste doch spasseshalber einen anderen Dämpfer .


----------



## NoStyle (17. April 2014)

Eben! Ich würde auch mal einen anderen bzw. "richtigen" Dämpfer probieren und das Ergebnis vergleichen. 
Der VF4B-Hinterbau mag vielleicht nicht über jeden Zweifel erhaben sein, aber das beschriebene hab ich so sehr selten irgendwo gelesen. Ich glaube nicht dass man den Dämpfer mit extrem viel Luft befüllen und stark überdämpfen muss. Allerdings sind 127 mm Federweg auch kein Sofa, sondern dürften insgesamt eine eher straffere Charakteristik haben ...


----------



## pro-wheels (17. April 2014)

Sehr Schön 


svenson69 schrieb:


> So endlich fahrbereit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## svenson69 (17. April 2014)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Sehr Schön


Ist das Bild ok für deine Homepage oder willst du nochwas anderes?


----------



## BommelMaster (17. April 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Eben! Ich würde auch mal einen anderen bzw. "richtigen" Dämpfer probieren und das Ergebnis vergleichen.
> Der VF4B-Hinterbau mag vielleicht nicht über jeden Zweifel erhaben sein, aber das beschriebene hab ich so sehr selten irgendwo gelesen. Ich glaube nicht dass man den Dämpfer mit extrem viel Luft befüllen und stark überdämpfen muss. Allerdings sind 127 mm Federweg auch kein Sofa, sondern dürften insgesamt eine eher straffere Charakteristik haben ...




der dämpfer "IST" sehr gut. er ist nur eben nicht tot gedämpft, um antriebseinflüsse von rahmen zu kaschieren.

es ist leider so, wie ichs beschrieben habe - man bekommt das sicher in den griff, mit einem stark gedämpften dämpfer. schlecht bleibts trotzdem.

was soll man sagen.... weiter mit banshee bildern!


----------



## slidedown (20. April 2014)

Was ist eigentlich aus dem Elka Stage 5 geworden? Verkauft?
Wie kam es zu dem Dämpfer?  Gibt's ja so nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (20. April 2014)

Aktuell wieder mit Pike. ..die Bos muss zum Service. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BommelMaster (20. April 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Aktuell wieder mit Pike. ..die Bos muss zum Service.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk



alter schwede, das spitfire v2 - schönstes bike aktuell in meinen augen - und deines ist ein prachtexemplar davon!



slidedown schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus dem Elka Stage 5 geworden? Verkauft?
> Wie kam es zu dem Dämpfer?  Gibt's ja so nicht zu kaufen.



meintest du mich?

ja hat ein bekannter gekauft. den dämpfer in 216/70 gabs regulär zu kaufen. habe ihn von einem giant glory fahrer abgekauft, und dann mit erschreckend feststellen müssen, dass er nicht in meinen appalache passt


----------



## Third Eye (20. April 2014)

Ein Endurorad geht fremd!
Aber ohne Endurohelm und Hose kann man ja auch nicht Enduro fahren ... 

Keine Höhenmeter, keine Längsmeter und doch voll anstrengend!
Backwheelhop in der Legocity:


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. April 2014)

@Third Eye 
Mega dynamische Aufnahme! Selbstauslöser? Dann Hut ab!


----------



## Third Eye (20. April 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @Third Eye
> Mega dynamische Aufnahme! Selbstauslöser? Dann Hut ab!



Andi war am Auslöser!


----------



## svenson69 (20. April 2014)

Hallo Zusammen
da ich zum ersten mal einen CCDB Air CS im Bike habe und ich mich nicht wirklich mit dem Teil auskenne(er hat mich bis jetzt nie intressiert),hätte ich mal ein paar fragen an die Runefahrer.
Bei welchen Druck fahrt ihr mit welchem Gewicht?
wiegt hier einer zufällig so um die 65kg(Nackt) und könnte was dazu sagen
Es gibt ja von Banshee so eine Vorgabe zum einstellen der Zug/Druckstufe(habt ihr die um vieles verändert oder kommt die schon hin?)
aber nichts zur Psi-angabe?!
Und ich weiß das jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben hat,aber nur mal so als Anhaltspunkt.
wäre über ein paar Tipps/Angaben dankbar


----------



## rappelkiste (20. April 2014)

Hi,
bei Bestem Wetter unterwegs...


----------



## slidedown (22. April 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> alter schwede, das spitfire v2 - schönstes bike aktuell in meinen augen - und deines ist ein prachtexemplar davon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, meinte ich. Vielen Dank für die Info. Wusste nicht, dass den mit diesen Maßen gibt. Wär vllt. was für mein Iron Horse


----------



## BommelMaster (23. April 2014)

so nachdem das Bike den ersten Dreck kennengelernt hat, war es samt Fahrer sauzufrieden und hat sich gefreut, bergab so gute Kritiken vom Fahrer zu bekommen.

Etwas geschimpfe wegen den Antriebseinflüssen hat es aushalten müssen - insg aber absolut positiv - geht echt hammer bergab...


----------



## Hrabnar (23. April 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> so nachdem das Bike den ersten Dreck kennengelernt hat, war es samt Fahrer sauzufrieden und hat sich gefreut, bergab so gute Kritiken vom Fahrer zu bekommen.
> 
> Etwas geschimpfe wegen den Antriebseinflüssen hat es aushalten müssen - insg aber absolut positiv - geht echt hammer bergab...


Scheeee is wor'n...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (23. April 2014)

Was muss man für so ne Dorado SC hinlegen?


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2014)

Vorallem...wie gut funzt sie ?


----------



## BommelMaster (23. April 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Scheeee is wor'n...



ja da ko oana bairisch! sauba! ja, sauschee is woan



Kharne schrieb:


> Was muss man für so ne Dorado SC hinlegen?



bei mir +- 0 hatte glück jemanden zu finden der ein komplett bike mit der gabel angeboten hatte und nicht wusste um was es sich handelt, konnte mit dem verkauf des restes dann quasi die gabel auf +- 0 finanzieren.

die straßen preise reichen von ca 250-300 in schlechtem zustand bis ca 600 aufwärts in top zustand



san_andreas schrieb:


> Vorallem...wie gut funzt sie ?



ja, die frage stellt sich in meinen augen gar nicht, da gehts ja nicht um funktion, sondern viel mehr um das gefühl beim fahren... was soll man sagen, 125mm stahlfederweg, shimbasierte tpc+ dämpfung, das is alles gut, aber sicher nicht sooo gut wie eine 2014er tophigh end gabel.

aber  sie ist bocksteif, funktioniert ordentlich und hält, das ist das wichtigste. mit modernen gabeln kann sie aber sicher nicht mithalten - muss sie aber auch nicht  es ist und bleibt das schöne gefühl, dass hier und da leute entgegen kommen einem rufen "geile gabel" - von den weiß man dass sie Kenner sind - und die anderen halt nicht


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2014)

Habe da noch eine Shiver SC im Bekanntenkreis, die ich noch vom Dirtbike des Sohnes loseisen muß.


----------



## NoStyle (23. April 2014)

Ich kenne nur die Shiver SC - und das einzige, was eventuell nicht mehr ganz 2014 ist, ist die Verwindungs-Steifigkeit. Da haben Upside-Down-Gabeln vielleicht einen kleinen Nachteil. Ansonsten ist das feiner Stahlfederweg. Um so zu funktionieren haben Luftfedergabeln ne lange Strecke hinter sich ... ich kann das bislang nur von der Deville behaupten ...

@san_andreas : Lass sie Dir nuja nich durch die Lappen gehen! 

@BommelMaster : Ist echt schön geworden das Spitfire!


----------



## Hrabnar (23. April 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ja da ko oana bairisch! sauba! ja, sauschee is woan


Ja, mir Sagsn sind hald lernfähisch...
Und ein wenig Anpassung ist auch dabei ;-)


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. April 2014)

so! bei uns ist die Entscheidung auch endgültig gefallen. Gegen Ende des Jahres werden wir mindestens zu 2. auf ein Rune V2 wechseln


----------



## JansonJanson (23. April 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> so! bei uns ist die Entscheidung auch endgültig gefallen. Gegen Ende des Jahres werden wir mindestens zu 2. auf ein Rune V2 wechseln


----------



## BommelMaster (23. April 2014)

eine Frage an die Spitfire V2 besitzer:

ich habe für das noch geplante Spitfire V2 gerade meine 150mm reverb stealth abgedreht auf 30,9mm

es sind ziemlich exakt 30,92 geworden, da ich natürlich angst habe, zu locker zu werden, falls der rahmen dann doch etwas übermaß hätte. und wegmachen kann man ja immer noch.

haben die spitfires v2 eher etwas übermaß, oder sitzen schon 30,8er stützen stramm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrabbel (23. April 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> so! bei uns ist die Entscheidung auch endgültig gefallen. Gegen Ende des Jahres werden wir mindestens zu 2. auf ein Rune V2 wechseln


Hmm, ..du und wer noch? Etwa Sirios?


----------



## NoStyle (23. April 2014)

@BommelMaster :  Ich würde erstmal warten bis Du das V2 Spitfire hast, dann die Stütze daran anpassen! 
Bei meinem 1. Medium Rahmen hat die Banshee- und Thomson-Stütze richtig schön tight gepasst - so wie es sein soll. Mein 2. Large Rahmen war in der Charge der leicht geweiteten Sitzrohre, also minimal Untermaß. Danach wurde die Qualitätskontrolle überarbeitet und jetzt sollte es wieder "richtig" sein. Warte vielleicht, denn wegnehmen kannst Du immernoch ...


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. April 2014)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Hmm, ..du und wer noch? Etwa Sirios?


Er vielleicht auch, ja!

gesendet von meinem R2D2


----------



## Mr.A (23. April 2014)

also meine 30,9er läuft sauber rein weder besoners stramm, noch kann man sie reinwerfen.30,92 würde sicher funktionieren.


----------



## BommelMaster (23. April 2014)

30,9er stützen haben halt in realität ca 30,85mm

daher könnte es etwas knapp werden, aber ich wollte gerade nichts riskieren


----------



## Grüner Hulk (23. April 2014)

Schaut mal was der Osterhase in meinem Garten vergessen hat. Niegelnagelneu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanjansch (25. April 2014)

Mein Rune hat auch wieder einige Updates erhalten

CCDB Air Statt Vivid Coil
XX1Kurbel mit 34 er Blatt statt SLX 
Dirty Sattel statt Sdg Ti Fly
E.thirteen Kettenführung statt Saint
Magic Mary Ts statt Hillbilly DH

Gewicht auf 14,71 kg


----------



## MindPatterns (25. April 2014)

Nachdem ich jetzt endlich ein paar mal Gelegenheit hatte, dem Legend die Sporen zu geben, muss ich sagen: Geiles Teil. Die Hinterbaucharakteristik ist ähnlich dem Rune V2, ist also recht sanftmütig. Das Mopped saugt sich förmlich auf der Strecke fest, es macht unheimlich Spaß damit über die Hindernisse zu racen.


----------



## pro-wheels (25. April 2014)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt endlich ein paar mal Gelegenheit hatte, dem Legend die Sporen zu geben, muss ich sagen: Geiles Teil. Die Hinterbaucharakteristik ist ähnlich dem Rune V2, ist also recht sanftmütig. Das Mopped saugt sich förmlich auf der Strecke fest, es macht unheimlich Spaß damit über die Hindernisse zu racen.



Sehr geiles Bild !!


----------



## Mr.Sound (25. April 2014)

Sehr geiles Bild .... den Urge hab ich auch in der Farbe  

Gruß Sven

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MindPatterns (25. April 2014)

Dankeschön, für das Bild sind die Sportografen verantwortlich, die hatten einen Workshop bei uns im Park. Muss mich mal in Kontakt setzen um den Namen des Fotografen herauszubekommen. Für das ein oder andere Like in der Galerie würde er sich sicher auch freuen. Ausserdem war schon lange kein Banshee mehr FDT


----------



## nsc (26. April 2014)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Für das ein oder andere Like in der Galerie würde er sich sicher auch freuen. Ausserdem war schon lange kein Banshee mehr FDT



Hast ein Like mehr, schönes Foto nur leider sieht man so wenig vom Legend


----------



## MindPatterns (28. April 2014)

Besten Dank für die Likes  Ist halt schwer, gegen die Jungs von Bayeride anzutreten


----------



## JansonJanson (28. April 2014)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Besten Dank für die Likes  Ist halt schwer, gegen die Jungs von Bayeride anzutreten



von denen muss sich einer vor 10 Tagen in Maribor ganz schön zerschossen haben ....


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. April 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> von denen muss sich einer vor 10 Tagen in Maribor ganz schön zerschossen haben ....


Maribor? also wenn jemand aus der Banshee Jungs von euch in maribor ist, Bescheid geben! Von mir sind's gerade einmal 45-60min...


----------



## MindPatterns (28. April 2014)

Hab auf der FB Seite was von Genesungswünschen gelesen, hoffe, da ist nichts allzuwildes passiert. 

Freitag ist bei gutem Wetter Winterberg angepeilt - Maribor ist dann doch eine Ecke zu weit weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (28. April 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Maribor? also wenn jemand aus der Banshee Jungs von euch in maribor ist, Bescheid geben! Von mir sind's gerade einmal 45-60min...



Werden vom 01.05.- 04.05. dort sein ... aber mit den dicken Buden ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. April 2014)

@MindPatterns
Knie in eine unübliche Richtung abgebogen... MR Termin habe ich erst, Momentan fühlt es sich halbwegs brauchbar an und ich gehe davon aus, dass ich übernächste Woche wieder am Radl sitzen kann.  

@JansonJanson
So weit weg von maribor wie von 1.-4.5. war ich schon lange nicht mehr -> Stockholm! hahahaha


----------



## Third Eye (1. Mai 2014)

Gardaseegaude


----------



## robser (5. Mai 2014)




----------



## Dakeyras (5. Mai 2014)

@robser 

Wann kann ich es abholen?  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ischi (5. Mai 2014)

Schnickes Spitfire, mir wäre es allerdings etwas zu schwarz 

Mal wieder ein aktuelles von meinem Wildcard



Änderungen:
-WTB Frequenzy i23 Felgen und "richtiges" Tubless
-Manitou Evolver ISX4 (vielen Dank nochmal an Toddy  )

Gewicht unverändert, da Dämpfer etwas schwerer und die Felgen leider etwas zu schwerer als angegeben waren, ich es aber erst nach dem Einspeichen bemerkt habe, naja wo Gewicht ist, ist auch Material...
Mit dem Dämpfer fährt es sich nochmal etwas souveräner, richtig gut zum Trails heizen und Bikeparkausflüge. So bleibt das Rad nochmal eine Saison, mal sehen wie lange es sich noch hält  Ich muss erstmal ein 29er Enduro fahren, alles 26er Enduros haben mir im Vergleich zum Wildcard keinen wirklichen Mehrwert gegeben.

Noch ein Schnappschuss aus Finale:


----------



## der freed (5. Mai 2014)

Ich hab noch ein Prime in M hier stehen  
Geiles Bild und geiles Rad!


----------



## NoStyle (6. Mai 2014)

Ischi schrieb:


> Gewicht unverändert, da Dämpfer etwas schwerer und die Felgen leider etwas zu schwerer als angegeben waren, ich es aber erst nach dem Einspeichen bemerkt habe, naja wo Gewicht ist, ist auch Material...
> Mit dem Dämpfer fährt es sich nochmal etwas souveräner, richtig gut zum Trails heizen und Bikeparkausflüge. So bleibt das Rad nochmal eine Saison, mal sehen wie lange es sich noch hält  Ich muss erstmal ein 29er Enduro fahren, alles 26er Enduros haben mir im Vergleich zum Wildcard keinen wirklichen Mehrwert gegeben.


Gewicht der WTB i23 wusste ich nicht genau. Nur dass die Felgen Tubeless-Ready sind, vernünftig breit, stabil und preislich sehr attraktiv.
Freut mich dass der Dämpfer noch ein bisschen "Schub" gibt. 
Tja, nach unserer ganzen Korrespondenz könnte ein 29er tatsächlich der richtige Schritt sein.
Wäre sooo gerne in Finale dabei gewesen, verdammt. Ende Mai ist mein Auto auch entgültig frittiert - aber das bekommen wir schon irgendwie hin ... !

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## feliks (9. Mai 2014)

Ein Foto mit ganzem Rad gibt's vlei an Sonntag von draußen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gesendet von meinem GT-I8150 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (10. Mai 2014)

Viel Spaß mit dem Prime!


----------



## nsc (12. Mai 2014)

Rune in Action


----------



## b2r (12. Mai 2014)

hi, ich habe einen banshee spitfire rahmen in m zu verkaufen.

bei interesse bitte pm an mich.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...nshee-spitfire-v2-2013-gr-m-cane-creek-db-air


----------



## san_andreas (12. Mai 2014)

Geiles Video ! wie man gerne fahren können möchte.


----------



## Ischi (12. Mai 2014)

das Video mit dem Rune habe ich auch gerade gesehen, verdammt geht der ab. Ich brauche unbedingt eine orange Brille 





@NoStyle 

ich melde mich auf jeden Fall diese Woche noch bei dir! Wirklich schade, dass du nicht dabei warst  Und schade auch um dein gutes Auto!

@der freed 

du hast das Rad nicht zufällig komplett und kannst mich Probe fahren lassen?  Warum hast du eigentlich gewechselt? Du fährst jetzt ein Rotwild, oder? Was sagst du zum Prime?


----------



## Speziazlizt (12. Mai 2014)

b2r schrieb:


> hi, ich habe einen banshee spitfire rahmen in m zu verkaufen.
> 
> bei interesse bitte pm an mich.
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...nshee-spitfire-v2-2013-gr-m-cane-creek-db-air



Hat das Spitfire nicht 140mm Federweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (12. Mai 2014)

nsc schrieb:


> Rune in Action



Angelehnt an


----------



## b2r (12. Mai 2014)

ja hat hinten 140, hab es geändert. dank dir!


----------



## NoStyle (12. Mai 2014)

Ischi schrieb:


> ich melde mich auf jeden Fall diese Woche noch bei dir! Wirklich schade, dass du nicht dabei warst  Und schade auch um dein gutes Auto!


Ist das Foto auch von Finale? Ja, meld Dich gerne!


----------



## NoStyle (13. Mai 2014)

Ich habe es ja eigentlich nicht so mit 29ern, aber so langsam werden mir diese Bikes extrem sympathisch. Banshees Phantom Trailfräse:


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Mai 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich habe es ja eigentlich nicht so mit 29ern, aber so langsam werden mir diese Bikes extrem sympathisch. Banshees Phantom Trailfräse



Da geht es mir genau gleich wie dir!


----------



## NoStyle (13. Mai 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Da geht es mir genau gleich wie dir!


Jepp - das Spitfire in "großen Schuhen". 66,5° LW beim Phantom mit 14cm Pike - einfach nur geil!


----------



## rappelkiste (13. Mai 2014)

Hi,
ich bin beim Phantom etwas zwiegespalten...
Anfangs wollte ich es haben da ich auch mal 29er ausprobieren wollte, die Geodaten interessant sind und es scharf ausschaut.
Jetz - wo endlich mehr Facts gekommen sind sieht die Sache etwas anders aus. Es ist vom Rahmen genau so schwer wie das Spitty ergo im Aufbau schwerer!
Was will ich als Sitzriese (173cm) damit? Wer noch kein 650B besitzt und / oder über 180cm ist - vielleicht.
Am Markt wird es das Phantom auch sehr schwer haben. Es hat "nur" 105mm, keinen Flaschenhalter, sehr schwer im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz, der gemeine Käufer sitzt lieber auf mehr Federweg und es ist auch nicht wirklich billig.

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch - ich bin sehr angetan vom KS-Link und ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das sich die 105mm in Verbindung mit den 29ern nach deutlich mehr anfühlen aber ich glaube nicht dass das Phantom einschlägt dafür ist es zu speziell.

Ralf


----------



## freetourer (13. Mai 2014)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin beim Phantom etwas zwiegespalten...
> Anfangs wollte ich es haben da ich auch mal 29er ausprobieren wollte, die Geodaten interessant sind und es scharf ausschaut.
> Jetz - wo endlich mehr Facts gekommen sind sieht die Sache etwas anders aus. Es ist vom Rahmen genau so schwer wie das Spitty ergo im Aufbau schwerer!
> ...



Das sehe ich genau anders.

Ich bin jetzt seit gut 9 Monaten (ca. 30.000 hm)  mit einem Banshee Prime unterwegs - bei mir hat es mein vorheriges 26er Enduro (170mm/160mm) ersetzt.

Aufgebaut ist es mit einer 150er Pike - die passt ganz gut zum Hinterbau. Eine 160er würde wohl auch noch gut harmonieren.

Der Hinterbau fühlt sich für mich eh nach mehr an. Die Kinematik halte ich für einen ganz großen Wurf - je mehr man ballert umso stabiler wird das Rad.

Lediglich bei Landungen nach Sprüngen merkt man, das man mit weniger Federweg unterwegs ist.

Das Bike fühlt sich deutlich sicherer an als mein vorheriges Bike und gibt gerade bergab unheimlich Sebstvertrauen - ich fahre auch gerne mal knifflige und steile Trails in Latsch, am Gardasee oder in Finale, bei S3 Stellen fühle ich mich noch ganz wohl. Generell ist man einfach mit einer deutlich höheren Grundgeschwindigkeit unterwegs.

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das Phantom eben genau da gut funktioniert (und eben sogar besser als ein 26er), wo man sonst eben immer klassisch ein All Mountain sieht - also AlpenCross, lange Touren, aber auch mal eben die schnelle Feierabendrunde auf den Home-Trails (Gewichtung bergauf/bergab dann eher 50/50 - das Prime ist ja schon eher Richtung bergab getrimmt).


----------



## zangg (13. Mai 2014)

Mich überzeugt die Kennline vom Phantom nicht. Die hat einen vielfach größeren degressiven Bereich als beim Spitfire oder auch Rune. Bei Sprüngen und Drops geht mir das Spitfire mit dem CTD eh schon ein bisschen schnell durch den Federweg, welchem ich mit mehr Druck auf das Boostvalve/ in die IFP Kammer entgegen gewirkt habe. Mit der Kennlinie vom Phantom würde ich glaub nicht mehr klarkommen, obwohl ich überzeugt bin, dass es von der Geometrie her mit ner 120er Gabel der Schitt ist. Mit 46mm rake Gabel hat es den gleichen Vorlauf wie das Spitfire im Medium Setting, allerdings 1,5cm mehr Hinterbaulänge und 1cm weniger Radstand, dürfte also noch n kleinen Ticken träger sein.


----------



## NoStyle (13. Mai 2014)

Alle Banshee Bikes sind genau genommen speziell und nicht für jedermann. Dafür sorgen alleine schon die extremeren Geometrien und entsprechend "fleischige" Rahmen, gemäß dem Einsatzzweck und Inhaber-Philosophie. Wer das mag wird voll bedient. Wer es lieber moderater möchte, was ich auch gut verstehen kann (!), hat anderweitig viel Auswahl. 
Nur warum sollte das Phantom deutlich leichter sein als das Spitfire? Es ist im Grunde genommen ein 29er Spitfire, nur konsequenter in Richtung Shorttravel, mit Gabeln von 12 bis 14 cm, aber gleiches Einsatzgebiet. Flaschenhalter-Befestigung gibt es seit 2014 am Unterrohr (besser als nix) und das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis von Banshee versus anderen USA/Kanada-Marken, oder auch europäischen, finde ich mehr als in Ordnung.
Aber wie gesagt, der Markt bietet viel Auswahl wenn man mit diesen Parametern nicht glücklich ist ... 

PS: Die Kinematik vom Phantom kenne ich jetzt nicht. Das sind vermutlich nicht High-Volume Luftdämpfer (oder Stahldämpfer) wie beim Prime, Rune, Spitfire, sondern Low-Volume-Dämpfer, deshalb eine andere degressivere Kinematik. Aber die vom Spitfire, mit CCDB (oder vorher Manitou Evolver),leicht progressiv mit linear im letzten Viertel/Fünftel, funktioniert für mich fantastisch. Wenn ich Budget übrig hätte käme da sofort ein darauf abgestimmter BOS Kirk rein. Wenigstens zur Gewichtsersparnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zangg (13. Mai 2014)

Mit ner kleineren Luftkammer kann man dem leider nicht so schön entgegenwirken...
Das Spitfire funktioniert für mich auch bestens. Mit dem erhöhten Boostvalve Druck (mehr HSC und Bottom Out) gehts jetzt super und Fading Probleme habe ich gar nicht. Letztes WE in den Vogesen bei wirklich grenzwertigem Geballer hab ich regelmäßig angehalten um zu überprüfen ob ich nicht sogar nen Platten habe, so übertrieben hat der Hinterbau geschluckt. Man kann die HSC leider nicht beliebig erhöhen, dazu ist die Ölmenge dann doch zu gering. Aber was will ich denn? Nen 250g Dämpfer der nur von einem mindestens doppelt so schweren Dämpfer übertroffen werden kann, mMn.


----------



## rappelkiste (13. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mich vielleicht schlecht ausgedrückt...
Ich bin davon überzeugt dass das Phantom richtig Laune macht und sehr gut funktionieren wird. 

Ich glaube nur nicht das es sich gut verkaufen wird.

Ralf


----------



## NoStyle (13. Mai 2014)

@rappelkiste : Nein nein, Du hast Dich schon verständlich ausgedrückt! 
Nunja, Banshee lebt ja generell eher von Mund-zu-Mund Empfehlung und nicht von dicken Werbeanzeigen und entsprechenden Verkäufen. Da ist man nicht immer auf dem Radar potentieller Käufer. Aber ich denke die Bikes finden ihre Liebhaber, so auch das Phantom ... 



zangg schrieb:


> Mit ner kleineren Luftkammer kann man dem leider nicht so schön entgegenwirken ...


Das kann sein. Die ersten Fahrberichte lesen sich allerdings sehr positiv und Keith wird in den Hinterbau genug Hirnschmalz investiert haben.


----------



## Speziazlizt (13. Mai 2014)

Naja - wenn ich mir das Enduro Video mit dem Rune ansehe. Ok, das ist keine dicke Werbeanzeige, aber...


----------



## Hrabnar (13. Mai 2014)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin beim Phantom etwas zwiegespalten...
> Anfangs wollte ich es haben da ich auch mal 29er ausprobieren wollte, die Geodaten interessant sind und es scharf ausschaut.
> Jetz - wo endlich mehr Facts gekommen sind sieht die Sache etwas anders aus. Es ist vom Rahmen genau so schwer wie das Spitty ergo im Aufbau schwerer!
> ...


Genau das hab ich damals beim Spiti V1 auch immer gehört...alle meinten: ja der Lenkwinkel und das tiefe Tretlager machen ja aus 'nem CC Tourer immernoch kein Enduro...
Ist aber nicht richtig...nicht ganz zumindest ;-)...der Hinterbau hat auch seinen Anteil und ich hab nie Federweg bergab vermisst...auch nicht in Finale oder in Brixen auf der Caidom Strecke...
Ein "Massenrad" wird's trotzdem nicht...die meisten kaufen dann doch lieber die seelenlosen Komponentenpräsentatoren...


----------



## NoStyle (13. Mai 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich damals beim Spiti V1 auch immer gehört...alle meinten: ja der Lenkwinkel und das tiefe Tretlager machen ja aus 'nem CC Tourer immernoch kein Enduro...
> Ist aber nicht richtig...nicht ganz zumindest ;-)...der Hinterbau hat auch seinen Anteil und ich hab nie Federweg bergab vermisst...auch nicht in Finale oder in Brixen auf der Caidom Strecke...
> Ein "Massenrad" wird's trotzdem nicht...die meisten kaufen dann doch lieber die seelenlosen Komponentenpräsentatoren...


Und genau DAS finde ich bei Banshee soooo gut: Diese kompromisslose "aggressive" Geometrie - tiefer, hinten kurz, moderat längerer Reach, flacher vom Lenkwinkel wie alle anderen - und trotzdem (oder deswegen) so schön wendig. In Verbindung mit toll gemachtem "bloß nicht zuviel Federweg" erlaubt es Gelände zu fahren was ich mich vorher nicht so getraut hätte. Dann ist mir auch etwas Übergewicht am Rahmen ziemlich egal. Man kann ja trotzdem alles fahren. War beim Wildcard (mit Angleset) schon so und ist beim Spitfire auf die Spitze getrieben. Gerade wenn man nicht der super Fahrtechniker ist (wie ich), gibt das unheimlich viel Souveränität und Vertrauen - und natürlich jede Menge Spaß.
I love it!


----------



## zangg (13. Mai 2014)

Das sind Räder von Leuten die richtig fahren, für Leute die richtig fahren. Ein Kollege mit dem ich konstant unterwegs bin, hat in der gleichen Zeit und wahrscheinlich der Hälfte meiner Tiefenmeter 2 Trek Slash Rahmen durchgebumst, von Dellen wollen wir noch gar nicht reden. 
Mein Spiti hat 100000hm runter, ein paar fiese Kratzer, mittlerweile den 2ten Lagersatz drin, macht aber den Eindruck als schreit es jedes Mal nach MEHR!!
Es wird noch ein paar fröhliche Jahre MEHR geben denke ich. Höhere Wandstärken bei schlanken Rohren sei dank, und ne geile Optik gibt's dazu. 
Kritik bleibt das Fehlen eines PU Kettenstrebenschutzes und ein paar Flaschenhalter Schrauben.
Ich bin froh das solche Räder gebaut werden...


----------



## Ischi (13. Mai 2014)

@NoStyle
nee, das 2. Bild ist nicht aus Finale, bei mir fast um die Ecke trifft es eher 

@freetourer 
das klingt extrem gut, was du über das Prime sagst. Ich muss dieses Jahr unbedingt eine Probefahrt hinbekommen. Dir liegt das Rad also auch in engen/technischeren/alpinen Gelände?

@allgemeineBansheeDiskussion
ich kann es nur immer wieder sagen, auch das Wildcard ist trotz/wegen seines geringen Federwegs extrem gut zu fahren. Fragt mich nicht warum, aber mit AngleSet macht es sowohl hinterm Haus, als auch im Bikepark, als auch überall eine gute Figur. Und das jetzt das 4. Jahr. Ich bin bei solchen Dingen zwar eher praktisch veranlagt, aber wenn es bei mir mal ein neues Rad werden sollte, der Wildcard-Rahmen kommt in die Vitrine!


----------



## freetourer (13. Mai 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> ...die meisten kaufen dann doch lieber die seelenlosen Komponentenpräsentatoren...



Der ist gut.

Eigentlich finde ich es auch ganz gut, dass man damit kein Bike von der Stange und aus der breiten Masse hat. 

Man findet sein geparktes Bike an der Eisdiele immer sofort wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (13. Mai 2014)

Man kann auch nen seelenlosen Komponentenpräsentator so pimpen, dass er nach was aussieht und man ihn direkt wiedererkennt 

Da fällt mir ein, ich war bald 2 Jahre nicht mehr an ner Eisdiele...


----------



## freetourer (13. Mai 2014)

Ischi schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> nee, das 2. Bild ist nicht aus Finale, bei mir fast um die Ecke trifft es eher
> 
> @freetourer
> ...



Ich kann es wirklich uneingeschränkt empfehlen - bei hohem Tempo unheimlich und beängstigend laufruhig, trotzdem für mich immer noch ausreichend wendig. Spitzkehren und enge Kurven muss man mit etwas mehr Körpereinsatz fahren, dann funktioniert auch das erstaunlich gut.

Wie bereits geschrieben - mein Enduro hat es mehr als gleichwertig ersetzt, meinen Freerider (Torque FRX) nutze ich kaum noch. Nächsten Monat geht es noch mal nach Latsch zur Trailtrophy und danach wohl nach Finale - da werde ich die beiden Bikes noch mal gegeneinander Probe fahren, denn aktuell tendiere ich sogar dazu, den Freerider auch abzuschaffen und das Prime auch im Bikepark einzusetzen.

Ich habe beim Prime eigentlich nur 2 Kritikpunkte:

1. Das Gewicht - dafür wirkt es aber auch sehr robust und der Hinterbau ist sehr steif. Trotzdem könnte man Einiges an Gewicht sparen (Vordere Dämpferaufnahme/Anbindung zum Unterrohr, Verstellbare Ausfallenden können entfallen - fahre eh nur in der flachen Einstellung, Gusset unterm Unterrohr zum Steuerrohr hin weglassen - stattdessen das Unterrohr etwas mehr hydroformen- dann bekäme man auch ein etwas kürzeres Steuerrohr hin)

2. Aufs Hinterrad ziehen braucht schon ordentlich Körpereinsatz

Aber das ist wirklich jammern auf ganz hohem Niveau


----------



## Hrabnar (13. Mai 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Man kann auch nen seelenlosen Komponentenpräsentator so pimpen, dass er nach was aussieht und man ihn direkt wiedererkennt
> 
> Da fällt mir ein, ich war bald 2 Jahre nicht mehr an ner Eisdiele...


Komponententräger bleibt Komponententräger ;-)


----------



## Mr.Sound (13. Mai 2014)

Da es  ja eine Galerie ist mal wieder ein Bild. Gewicht aktuell 13,45kg





Gruß Sven


----------



## Mr.A (13. Mai 2014)

um die Farbe beneid ich dich.Gab es damals leider nur für's Rune.


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Mai 2014)

@Mr.Sound
Sooo geil, dein Bike!  Ich erfreue mich auch stet's am Anblick meiner Blauen Schönheit namens Rune!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (14. Mai 2014)

so - auch mal wieder Bilder.
Gestern kam von everyday26.de das 40er Blatt, funktioniert mit nem Zee 1a 
Umschlingungswinkel ist auch noch nicht voll ausgereizt. 
Neue Kette muss ich aber noch bestellen .... ^^


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Mai 2014)

Das geht sich mit dem kurzen Schaltwerk aus?! Sehr lässig!


----------



## freetourer (14. Mai 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so - auch mal wieder Bilder.
> Gestern kam von everyday26.de das 40er Blatt, funktioniert mit nem Zee 1a
> Umschlingungswinkel ist auch noch nicht voll ausgereizt.
> Neue Kette muss ich aber noch bestellen .... ^^



Ist da noch Luft zum Einfedern? - Ich hatte das Zee Schaltwerk auch mal mit nem 42er probiert - da war die Spannung auf dem 11er aber kaum noch vorhanden und man durfte auf dem 42 nicht weit einfedern. Das war mir dann doch zu heikel.

Kannst Du auch noch mal ein Bild machen, wenn die Kette auf dem 11er Ritzel liegt?


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ist da noch Luft zum Einfedern? - Ich hatte das Zee Schaltwerk auch mal mit nem 42er probiert - da war die Spannung auf dem 11er aber kaum noch vorhanden und man durfte auf dem 42 nicht weit einfedern. Das war mir dann doch zu heikel.
> 
> Kannst Du auch noch mal ein Bild machen, wenn die Kette auf dem 11er Ritzel liegt?



Habe mir heute ne neue Kette bestellt, werde das sobald da, machen.
Gestern war die Kette zu kurz, und aufm 40er hats mir das untere Schaltröllchen hoch in die Kasette gezogen.


----------



## zangg (14. Mai 2014)

Mussst aufpassen. Ich hab mir bei der Aktion mein Parallelogramm verzogen. 
Fand auch auf'm 36 Ritzel das Zee nicht so prikelnd. Slx Medium macht den Job auf jeden Fall besser, -> Spannung auf den kleineren Ritzeln beim bergab fahren...


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Mai 2014)

zangg schrieb:


> Mussst aufpassen. Ich hab mir bei der Aktion mein Parallelogramm verzogen.
> Fand auch auf'm 36 Ritzel das Zee nicht so prikelnd. Slx Medium macht den Job auf jeden Fall besser, -> Spannung auf den kleineren Ritzeln beim bergab fahren...



Ok, danke für den Tipp.
Werde das beachten.


----------



## Hrabnar (14. Mai 2014)

Sram mit mittlerem Käfig geht super mit 40 Zähnen...


----------



## culoduro (16. Mai 2014)

Ich muss ja sagen... das rote Narrow Wide was Du drauf hattest, gab für mich dem Rad den letzten Schliff...




Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Da es  ja eine Galerie ist mal wieder ein Bild. Gewicht aktuell 13,45kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JansonJanson (17. Mai 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so - auch mal wieder Bilder.
> Gestern kam von everyday26.de das 40er Blatt, funktioniert mit nem Zee 1a
> Umschlingungswinkel ist auch noch nicht voll ausgereizt.
> Neue Kette muss ich aber noch bestellen .... ^^



So neue Kette dran gemacht, bin jetzt an dem Punkt, wo die Kettenlänge an sich passt. Auf dem 40er Durchschlag würde nix machen. Auf dem 11er könnt die Spannung bissl mehr sein. Habe jetzt die untere Führungsrolle der e13 Führung wieder dran gemacht, und die Spannung passt.
Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich noch ein Kettenglied raus mache, und die untere Führungsrolle wieder ab. Wie oft schlägt schon das Fahrwerk Berg hoch durch,grad wenn man nen gescheite Plattform hat... Erstmal so jetzt testen...


----------



## kathoz (17. Mai 2014)

Hier einmal mein Spitfire .
In der Konfiguration soll es erstmal das Jahr über bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (17. Mai 2014)

Meine Rune V2


----------



## schaeufele (17. Mai 2014)

Edel.


----------



## freetourer (17. Mai 2014)

Sehr geile Bikes auf dieser Seite.


----------



## Heimo (17. Mai 2014)

Weil es gerade so farbig ist 



13,6kg


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Mai 2014)




----------



## -A-l-e-x- (18. Mai 2014)

Meeeins seit heute 
Besser Fotos folgen sobald der Schaft gekürzt und die Gabeldecals angepasst sind.. hab alles vom alten yeti übernommen und komm so auf 13,5Kg


----------



## JansonJanson (18. Mai 2014)

Endlich mal Bilder 
Schöne Räder... Partsliste fehlen noch


----------



## svenson69 (18. Mai 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Endlich mal Bilder
> Schöne Räder... Partsliste fehlen noch





Rahmen-----------Banshee Rune 2014 Gr.M
Gabel--------------Bos Deville 160mm
Laufräder -------- Tune King/Kong Notubes Ztr Flow/Sapim CX-ray
Bremse-----------Shimano Saint 180mm + 160 Scheiben
Schaltwerk-------Sram XO Short
Kassette----------Sram pg-970 11-23
Kurbelsatz-------Truvative Descendant 170mm/36 Renthal Kettenblatt
Trigger------------Sram X9
Pedale------------Nc-17 Sudpin III X-line
Lenker------------Renthal Fatbar 20mm
Vorbau------------Syncros Superforce 2
Steuersatz-------Cane creek Angleset ZS44 oben Cane Creek 40 ZS56 unten
Sattelstütze------Kind Shock Dropzone 125mm
Sattel-------------Selle Italia SLR flow Carbonio
Sattelklemme--Token
Griffe------------Odi Ruffian
Reifen---------- Continental Baron BCC 2.3/Trail King 2.4
Kette------------Kmc X9SL gold
Kettenführung-E.13 Trs+ Single
Schläuche-----Schwalbe SV13F/Continental Mtb-light

Gewicht 14.27kg

Und wenn wieder Geld da ist wird der komplette Antieb getauscht.Weiß nur noch nicht gegen was


----------



## trailterror (18. Mai 2014)

Stell meins auch demnächst rein...ist noch net gan fertig...

Rahmen: Rune V2 Large

Gabel--------------Metric 160mm
Laufräder -------- Pro Evo 2,Notubes Ztr Flow Ex 26' Sapim CX-ray, Messing Nippel
Bremse-----------Shimano Zee 200 + 180 Scheiben
Schaltwerk-------Sram X01
Kassette: Xo1
Kurbelsatz-------XX1 28er Kettenblatt
Trigger------------Xo1
Pedale------------One point Racing Podium
Lenker------------Reverse Base (gekürzt auf 760mm
Vorbau------------Syntace megaforce
Steuersatz-------Reset K8
Sattelstütze------Kind Shock Supernatural 150/435
Sattel-------------Dirty
Sattelklemme--?
Griffe------------Odi Rogue
Reifen---------- Maxxis. HR2  supertacky double ply 2.4/ FA 2.4

Schläuche-----Schwalbe SV13F

Gewicht..? Hoffentlich unter 15,5kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (18. Mai 2014)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Rahmen-----------Banshee Rune 2014 Gr.M
> Gabel--------------Bos Deville 160mm
> Laufräder -------- Tune King/Kong Notubes Ztr Flow/Sapim CX-ray
> Bremse-----------Shimano Saint 180mm + 160 Scheiben
> ...



Wo liegt denn der Lenkwinkel?


----------



## svenson69 (18. Mai 2014)

die niedrigsten Einstellung,65°


----------



## Kharne (18. Mai 2014)

Wofür brauchst du dann ein AngleSet?


----------



## svenson69 (18. Mai 2014)

Das ist nur die obere Schale vom Angleset mit 0°
das hatte ich halt noch rumliegen und für unten hab ich ja eine andere Lagerschale.
ist ja nichts mit Winkelverstellung


----------



## trailterror (18. Mai 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Stell meins auch demnächst rein...ist noch net gan fertig...
> 
> Rahmen: Rune V2 Large
> 
> ...



Schnelles (unspektakuläres) handypic....

Parklatztest: WOW. Fühlt sich an wie ein richtiger Freerider  bin gespannt wie's im gelände fährt...

Nur die bremse beisst irgendwie gar nicht....da ist meine XT deutlich besser. Muss vielleicht aber auch erstmal eingefahren werden...?

Gewicht: schwankt zwischen 14,9-15kg. Sehr zufrieden


----------



## feliks (21. Mai 2014)

sport frei!  
ich wollte mir ne reverb stealth zulegen, jetz die frage ob ich in mein prime einfach so nen Loch ins Sitzrohr bohren kann oder gibts da probleme mit der garantie?? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8150 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. Mai 2014)

Mir wurde beim Spitfire vom Bernhard gesagt, dass die Garantie nicht entfällt, nur wenn dadurch natürlich ein Schade entsteht wie z.B. ein Riss an dem Loch oder ähnliches


----------



## Kharne (21. Mai 2014)

Ich würde es lassen, es gibt genug Alternativen zur Reverb...


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Mai 2014)

Ich finde die LEV ohnehin gescheiter, wegen dem schaltzug statt der Hydraulikleitung.


----------



## feliks (21. Mai 2014)

ich hab mir heute nochmal den Rahmen genau angeschaut und parallel den Bernhard angeschrieben. 

beim Prime ist über dem unteren Link nen loch von ca 7 mm, dort kann man den zug verlegen und dann unterm tretlager nach vorne ziehen. 

zum thema LEV oder Reverb: hab schon ne LEV, musste ich einmal für 4 Wochen einschicken, und wollte halt den zug nicht am Sitzrohr/ Oberrohr haben

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8150 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## berkel (21. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte eine Reverb, jetzt eine LEV. Mir gefällt die LEV wegen dem außen liegenden festen Bowdenzug (einfacher, leichter zu de-/montieren) und auch der Bedienung/Hebelgeometrie besser. Funktioniert bei mir auch nach einem schlammigen Winter problemlos und spielfrei. Ich wechsel jetzt aber wegen des größeren Hubs auf die Moveloc.


----------



## nsc (21. Mai 2014)

feliks schrieb:


> ich wollte mir ne reverb stealth zulegen, jetz die frage ob ich in mein prime einfach so nen Loch ins Sitzrohr bohren kann oder gibts da probleme mit der garantie??


 
Das Sitzrohr ins unten offen, da könnte man das Kabel auch rausführen und dann am Unterrohr befestigen. Irgendwo auf den vielen Seiten gabs mal ein Bild dazu...


----------



## BommelMaster (23. Mai 2014)

endlich wurde mir auch die Ehre eines Spitfire V2 zuteil. und ich habs gleich mal zusammengesteckt. Zwar ein M statt dem geplanten L - sollte ich das aber noch irgendwann mal bekommen, werde ich es auch ausprobieren und dann abwägen ob L oder M


tolles Teil, alles sitzt, alles flutscht.

ich freu mich 

Ausstattung:

RS Monarch Dual Air
Reverb Stealth 30,9/150 (das silber hätte zum geplanten silbernen Rahmen halt gepasst)
Enve DH Lenker
45mm Syncros Fric
Selle Italia Carbonio
Tune Klemme grün
Tune Naben grün
Tune Kurbeln
DT Revos auf ZTR Flow Ex 650b
XTR 970 1x10 mit Mirfe


still to come:
Alu Kettenblatt 33T für Tune Direct mount in grün 
Trickstuff Cleg Bremsen Grün (sind grad am Downhiller)
Meine Kettenführung in V2 in superlight 
Kette 
Ruben Altcantara BMX Griffe
und last but not least: Federgabel V2 - noch in Arbeit


----------



## Mr.Sound (23. Mai 2014)

Fehlt noch bissi was aber is jetzt schon besser als das V1  Wie groß bist du denn wenn du lieber ein L möchtest? 

Gruß Sven


----------



## BommelMaster (23. Mai 2014)

Das V1 hab ich ja immer noch. Das steht aber daheim, wenn ich im Elternhaus zu besuch bin.

bin 1,83


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Mai 2014)

Wahnsinn! Es gibt kaum ein Bike mit so viel persönlicher Note!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (23. Mai 2014)

@BommelMaster ich bin auch 1,83 und fahre ebenfalls das M, auf einem L Rune fühle ich mich bereits unwohl...nur mal so 

Danke @GrazerTourer Der Steuersatz ist spitze.... endlich kein geknackse mehr 

Hier also nochmal mein Spity mit dem -1,5° Steuersatz  ein mini Rune nur ist es jetzt wirklich schei$$e tief aber ich kann ja per Flipchips noch höher.





Rahmen Banshee Spitfire V2 "M"
Steuersatz Works Components -1,5°
Gabel Bos Deville 140mm TRC
Dämpfer Cane Creek Double Barrell Air XV CS
Vorbau Syntace MegaForce II 40mm
Lenker Sixpack Millenium Carbon Stealth 780mm
Griffe Ergon GE1
Sattel Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbinio Flow
Sattelstütze KindShock LEV 150mm/30,9mm
Sattelklemme Banshee Schraubklemme
Trigger 10-fach Shimano XT
Schaltwerk Shimano Deore
Pedale Straitline AMP Titan
Kurbel Shimano XT
Innenlager Shimano XT
Kettenblatt Race Face N/W 34t.
Kassette Shimano XT 11-36Z
Kette KMC 10SL
Kettenführung E13 Xcx
Bremse HR Shimano XT (pimped by SwissStop)
Bremsscheibe HR Magura Storm SL 180mm
Bremse VR Shimano XT (pimped by SwissStop)
Bremsscheibe VR Magura Storm SL 180mm
HR Mavic Crossmax SX
VR Mavic Crossmax SX
Achse HR Banshee X12
Reifen HR Schwalbe Rock Razor
Reifen VR Schwalbe Magic Mary

Gewicht 13,75kg

Neu sind unter anderem noch der Vorbau, Bremsscheiben (auch wenn es wieder die selben sind) Bremsbeläge Reifen usw ... die Deville ist auch aus dem Service zurück und harmoniert perfekt mit dem Dämpfer zusammen. Freue mich morgen nach dem Geschäft auf die ersten Trails 

Gruß Sven


----------



## BommelMaster (23. Mai 2014)

@Mr.Sound 

ich hab das jetz mal sitzfertig gemacht, fühlt sich echt gut an. Radstand in meiner konfiguration 1165.

laut geo tabelle hat es nur 1154mm. vielleicht liegt das an der längeren gabel (so lang wie ne 170er lyrik), aber wie es jetz aussieht passt es sehr gut

dein blaues ist hammer!
hätt ich nicht so den eloxalfimmel, würd ich glatt lieber deines haben


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Mai 2014)

@Mr.Sound 
Bitte gerne!  absolut geil, dein Bike!

Radstand bei meinem Rune sind 120cm.  Also ich finde es wendig.


----------



## BommelMaster (24. Mai 2014)

so

update 

Habe noch Probleme mit der Kettenlinie und der Kettenführung, die passt nicht. Eine neue ist aber in Auftrag gegeben.
Kann mir jemand der 1x10 Fahrer hier sagen welche Kettenlinie er/sie hat ?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (24. Mai 2014)

Ich hab an meinem Spitty eine Truvativ Holzfeller mit 51er Kettenlinie, 150er Hinterbau und 11-42 (mirfe) Kassette ....und es läuft seit einem Jahr perfekt!


----------



## Third Eye (24. Mai 2014)

Rune: 1 x 10 XT Kurbel, 26-er Kettenblatt (ganz links, geht eh nicht anders  ), 11-36 XT Kranz - funktioniert einwandfrei, auf den Bergen weniger Schräglauf.

Foto gibt es auch:
Anfahrt wegen Kurve und Steinen in Schrittgeschwindigkeit und dann zielen und ziehen


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Mai 2014)

Die Bizepsader!!!!


----------



## zangg (26. Mai 2014)

Für euch bergfahrer wäre es doch interessant n kleines und n großes KB ohne Umwerfer zu fahren? Ich hab n 32er narrow wide mit nem 24er XT innen drauf und lege die Kette rüber wenns mal ne Stunde raufgeht. Alles andere lässt sich mit dem 32er locker bewältigen und ich hab die Führung durch das narrow wide....


----------



## Kharne (26. Mai 2014)

Ich persönlich fahre dann lieber Umwerfer + untere Führung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (26. Mai 2014)

Und ich fahre in der Ebene einfach nicht schneller als 30 km/h und komme mit 28 / 11-36 wunderbar aus.


----------



## Mr.Sound (26. Mai 2014)

Die untere "Führung" ist eigentlich nur ein Kettenspanner  und wer 1000hm hochkurbelt dem wirde die Kette bei der Abfahrt mit W/N runterfallen ohne die obere Führung. 

Sehr geiles Bild mit der Bizepsader 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Kharne (26. Mai 2014)

Bei ner C-Guide stimm ich dir zu, aber ne richtige Kettenführung direkt am KB ist da deutlich mehr wert


----------



## zangg (26. Mai 2014)

sollte sich doch rumgesprochen haben dass n/w funktioniert...die obere Führung ist was man am allerwenigsten braucht eher noch unten einen Slider oä weil der untere Teil schlägt auch mit shadow+ Schaltwerk ordentlich, wenn mans laufen lässt.
Mirs ein einziges Mal die Kette runtergefallen und das bei einem Highspeed Steinfeld in welchem sich meine Schaltwerk Clutch verabschiedet hat (Vorspannmechanismus zerbrochen)


----------



## zangg (26. Mai 2014)

doppelbrowser


----------



## Mr.Sound (26. Mai 2014)

Hmmm dann sollte ich das meinem n/w Kettenblatt mal sagen das es funktionieren sollte  

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zangg (26. Mai 2014)

weniger rückwärts pedalieren


----------



## Mr.Sound (26. Mai 2014)

Ja ne is klar...liegt an mir, schon klar. Deswegen fahren z.B. einige Leute bei der EWS auch mit ner Führung oben. Aber lassen wir das Thema 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Hrabnar (26. Mai 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar...liegt an mir, schon klar. Deswegen fahren z.B. einige Leute bei der EWS auch mit ner Führung oben. Aber lassen wir das Thema
> 
> Gruß Sven


Also mit den NW-Kettenblätter fahren die die Führung nur zur Sicherheit, das nach 'nem Sturz die Kette immernoch am Platz ist...


----------



## Mr.Sound (26. Mai 2014)

Hehe ich wusste ganz genau das dieses Argument jetzt kommt! Würde ich aber auch sagen wenn ich von Sram gesponsort werde 

Gruß Sven und jetzt bitte wieder Bilder...sonst zwingt ihr mich wieder


----------



## haha (26. Mai 2014)

Wer zufällig auf den Dirtmasters in Winterberg ist ( 29.05 - 01.06.2014 ), der kann an Stand Nummer 5 das erste mal live das Banshee Darkside unter die Lupe nehmen. Ich freue mich auf euer Kommen !


----------



## Brainspiller (26. Mai 2014)

So ein geiles Rad!
Wenn ich dran denke wie mein Rune schon läuft...


----------



## san_andreas (26. Mai 2014)

Ganz toll, jetzt will ich es !


----------



## AM_Heizer (26. Mai 2014)

Ja, der Haben -Will Faktor ist da ziemlich hoch. Ich denke an Raw, gelbe Decals, Deemax und Doppelbrücke. Triple D quasi.
Das Rad ist super!


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Mai 2014)

Wow, das Darkside.....!!  Ich ziehe gerade ein Stück weiter raus aus Graz. Luftlinie nur noch 2,9km bis zur DH Strecke am Schöckl. Über den Forstweg sind's 3,4km mit dem Bike.... das geht mit dem Darkside richtig gut.... verdammt....


----------



## stefanjansch (27. Mai 2014)

Hol dir eins ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruckse (27. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mir zum Rune dazu schon eines bestellt.


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Mai 2014)

ruckse schrieb:


> Ich hab mir zum Rune dazu schon eines bestellt.



Geil!!


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Mai 2014)

ruckse schrieb:


> Ich hab mir zum Rune dazu schon eines bestellt.



Glaub da würd ich eher Spitfire + Darkside nehmen ... Rune + Darkside ... hmmmm

ok, immer diese verfluchten Luxus Probleme


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Mai 2014)

Ach, Rune und Darkside sind sicher auch kein Fehler *g* Das Rune sub 14kg aufbauen und das Darkside auf bitterböse. Hmmmm


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Mai 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ach, Rune und Darkside sind sicher auch kein Fehler *g* Das Rune sub 14kg aufbauen und das Darkside auf bitterböse. Hmmmm



Darkside + Dorado ... doppel D ...


----------



## JansonJanson (29. Mai 2014)

So aktuelles Bild von heute.
Nach 4 Wochen endlich wieder aufm Bike


----------



## NoMütze (29. Mai 2014)

so..."vorläufig" finale Ausbaustufe...
mit Vecnum Movelock 140


----------



## Kharne (29. Mai 2014)

Das Darkside, SABBBER!!!

Ob ich doch noch schwach werde?


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. Mai 2014)

@NoMütze
Uh, gut! 

@JansonJanson
Fein! Schön brav gleich in den Dreck! So soll's sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (29. Mai 2014)

Handyknipse in action ...









Spity feat. Rune = Dream Team

Gruß Sven


----------



## AM_Heizer (29. Mai 2014)

Sehr geile Räder hier....


----------



## termaltake (30. Mai 2014)

[Quote = "Maestro Bommel, publicar: 12015391, miembro de: 2284"] para

actualización 

Todavía tengo problemas con la línea de la cadena y la guía de la cadena no encaja. Un nuevo, sin embargo, es comisionado.
¿Puede alguien decir aquí que los conductores 1x10 catenaria él / ella tiene?






[/ Quote]

whats the fork? rs? more info friend


----------



## Andreas.blub (30. Mai 2014)

termaltake schrieb:


> whats the fork? rs? more info friend



It's his own prototype. Not for sale


----------



## termaltake (31. Mai 2014)

lol 

danke


----------



## BommelMaster (31. Mai 2014)

yes, that's MK0 Prototype


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riotact (1. Juni 2014)

Ich erlaube mir mal wieder zwei Fotos von meinem Spitty zu posten 

Geputzt und gestriegelt, wie man bei uns so schön sagt, und schon mehr als bereit für die folgende Ausfahrt:



 

..und hier, 1200 hm weiter oben, in seinem Lieblingsterrain:


 

Herrlich!!


----------



## Third Eye (1. Juni 2014)

Das blau ist echt schön! Gefällt mir richtig gut! 
(Leg vorsichtshalber die vordere Bremsleitung innen an der Gabel rum, nicht das es bei einem Umfaller dir die Leitung beschädigt)


----------



## riotact (2. Juni 2014)

Third Eye schrieb:


> Das blau ist echt schön! Gefällt mir richtig gut!
> (Leg vorsichtshalber die vordere Bremsleitung innen an der Gabel rum, nicht das es bei einem Umfaller dir die Leitung beschädigt)



Danke. Darauf bin ich schon vor einer gefühlten Ewigkeit aufmerksam gemacht worden - Schande über mich, komplett darauf vergessen!


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Juni 2014)

Samstag Abend in Spicak


----------



## martin82 (2. Juni 2014)

Mein Rune sauber, glaub ich muss gleich ne Runde fahren 




P.S.: 26 Zoll, 170mm Lyrik Stahlfeder, 2x9, keine Vario Stütze und es fährt... tatsächlich


----------



## pro-wheels (3. Juni 2014)

Das Darkside mit einer Manitou Dorado wird der Whnsinn


----------



## lakekeman (3. Juni 2014)

Weiss jemand ob es zufällig die Möglichkeit gibt, beim Bike Festival in Willingen eine Probefahrt auf einem Banshee Spitfire zu machen?
Ist da der Hersteller / Vertrieb oder ein Händler vor Ort?
Sorry Galerie-Fred, aber ich wusste nicht wohin sonst.
Danke.


----------



## NoStyle (3. Juni 2014)

Schreib Bernhard von everyday26.de mal an. Er hatte jetzt in Winterberg einen Stand gehabt, vielleicht ist er auch in Willingen ... ?


----------



## Mutant-Rider (11. Juni 2014)

Wenn jemand ein Banshee Wildcard Rahmen in der Größe "S" sucht, habe ich was im Angebot!


----------



## mangoo (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Und zwar überlege ich mir ein Spitfire als 650b zusammenzustellen. Bin da noch zwecks Geo etwas ratlos. Bin ca 1,90 und meine SL beläuft sich ca auf 90+. Ich fahre eigentlich lieber etwas aufrechter. Jetzt ist der Stack beim spitfire gerademal 590mm. Das würde doch bei mir zu einer derben Sattelüberhöhung kommen. Oder irre ich mich da? Danke schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pro-wheels (14. Juni 2014)

Hi,
nein das passt so.
Bei deiner größe würde ein L Rahmen noch reichen ( bis 193mm)
Wenn du gerne gemütlicher unterwegs sein willst dann XL ( ab 193cm)


----------



## zangg (14. Juni 2014)

Bin knapp auch so groß (Zenti weniger) und fahre das L mit 23,5mm Spacer plus Lenkerrise zusammen. Ist schon flach aber ich finde es gut so. Kann ich mit mehr Druck in der Gabel fahren ohne dass es vorn bergauf dann zu leicht wird. Habe auch das Gefühl, dass es steil bergab mit weniger Absacken tatsächlich etwas höher kommt als eine weichere Gabel mit mehr Stack (Spacer + Lenker).
Ansonsten mit nem 25er Lenker plus 5mm Spacer ists ja schon komfortabel (so fahren es 2 Freunde von mir)


----------



## berkel (14. Juni 2014)

Naja, bei der Körpergröße muss man für eine "bequeme" Lenkerposition mit einigen Spacern und hohem Lenker rechnen. Viele Hersteller übertreiben es bei den aktuellen Bikes mit dem niedrigen Steuerrohr, zumal es oft nicht mal mehr mit der Rahmengröße mitwächst. Da muss man als großer Fahrer dann tausend Spacer verbauen, das schaut einfach grusig aus. Und niemand will an einem XL Rad einen ultra tiefen Lenker fahren, zumal man ja immer noch einen Flatbar nehmen könnte. Mir passt bei 1,89m (lange Beine) der Stack am Prime mit 633mm und selbst da fahre ich noch 15mm Sapcer + 10mm Rise am Lenker. Und da bin ich noch weit entfernt von einer Hollandradposition.


----------



## mangoo (14. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten. Naja ne Hollandradposition muss es jetzt nicht unbedingt sein. Ich dachte eigentlich an eine ausgeglichene Sattel- und Lenkerhöhe oder max. 3cm sattelüberhöhung. 

@zangg: mit welcher Überhöhung fährst du bzw. Deine Freunde?


----------



## culoduro (14. Juni 2014)

mal wieder meins, nach ein bisschen "Aufräumen"..


----------



## zangg (14. Juni 2014)

mangoo schrieb:


> @zangg: mit welcher Überhöhung fährst du bzw. Deine Freunde?



3cm? Das ist ja süß! Meinst schon mit ausgezogenem Sattel oder? 
Ich bin eher bei 10cm. Kann aber trotzdem mit 4cm abgesenkten Sattel schon fast alles fahren und mehr als 10cm senke ich nur für den steilen Scheiss mit Sprüngen oder Drops und so Geschichten ab. Weiss gerade nicht wie ein Rad aussehen soll dass 3cm Sattelüberhöhung hat...oldskool auf jeden Fall


----------



## mangoo (14. Juni 2014)

10cm sind schon irgendwie heftig. Das ist doch eher CC-Style. Eigentlich sollte doch bei Enduros die Geo bzw. Sitzposition eher komfortabel sein....


----------



## Kharne (14. Juni 2014)

Bei großen Rahmen kommst du halt irgendwann an die Grenze. Du kannst mit Spacern, steilem Vorbau und viel Rise gegenwirken, dafür wird der Bock dann aber auch wieder kippeliger im steilen Gelände.


----------



## zangg (14. Juni 2014)

Gerade bei "Enduros" die ja auch den Berg hochgehen sollen wie n CC Rad...
Wobei ich das Spitfire eher als Trailbike bezeichnen würde. Genau das richtige Rad um weit abgelegene versteckte brutale Trails zu erreichen die andere Leute eher mit dem DH fahren würden, damit kommt man nur nie dort an. Hab's schon 900hm getragen oder 2000hm am Tag die Berge hochgetreten um dann schwach auf der letzten Abfahrt das Ding auf nem riesigen Granit auf die Seite zu legen und n paar Meter aufm Hinterbau zu rutschen.
90% der Enduros also Rennmaschinen würden dir das übel nehmen und im Umkehrschluss darf niemand erwarten wie Clementz die Berge hochzufliegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (14. Juni 2014)

zangg schrieb:


> 3cm? Das ist ja süß! Meinst schon mit ausgezogenem Sattel oder?
> Ich bin eher bei 10cm. Kann aber trotzdem mit 4cm abgesenkten Sattel schon fast alles fahren und mehr als 10cm senke ich nur für den steilen Scheiss mit Sprüngen oder Drops und so Geschichten ab. Weiss gerade nicht wie ein Rad aussehen soll dass 3cm Sattelüberhöhung hat...oldskool auf jeden Fall


1,83m - RH L - 12cm Sattelüberhöhung bei 2cm Spacern...


mangoo schrieb:


> 10cm sind schon irgendwie heftig. Das ist doch eher CC-Style. Eigentlich sollte doch bei Enduros die Geo bzw. Sitzposition eher komfortabel sein....


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juni 2014)

Meins: (seit heute mit passenden Gabeldecals)


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. Juni 2014)

Boah ein Traum!


----------



## numinisflo (15. Juni 2014)

Richtig geil!
Die Farbe ist nach wie vor Klasse, mir gefällt sie an meinem Prime immer noch.


----------



## Kharne (15. Juni 2014)

Wow... Maulsperre 

Aber: Mach bitte die Fitzel von den Bremsscheiben ab


----------



## svenson69 (15. Juni 2014)

Top Bike
Was ist denn das für ein Lenker?Atlas,Millenium?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2014)

Sixpack Millenium Carbon, bis jetzt hält er


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juni 2014)

Geiles Legend ! Warst du letzte Woche in Saalbach ?


----------



## BommelMaster (18. Juni 2014)

Nach nunmehr einigen Monaten habe ich meinen 2013er Spitfire V2 in Large auch bekommen. Jetzt hab ich 2 Spitfires V2. Wenn, kommt alles immer auf einmal 






erschrocken hat mich das Gewicht. Sattel 150g mehr als der Eloxierte Rahmen in Medium. Naja, das ist halt der Lack.

da ich auch glaube dass ich mit dem Large besser bedient bin, wird mein 2013er Spitty V2 Medium in schwarz elox, top Zustand, bald abzugeben sein, warscheinlich als Komplett Bike (650b ready) mit Fox 36 Float mit offenem Ölbad, Tune LRS 26" weiß, Tune Kill Hill Bremse, 1x10 Sram Schaltung x9, Reverb Stealth usw...
Verschenken kann ichs nicht, aber falls jemand ein geiles Komplettes sucht, kann sich ja melden!


----------



## Pornspirit (20. Juni 2014)

Gibt´s zufällig im Raum Nürnberg einen Spitfire Besitzer mit Rahmengröße M?
Zum Probesitzen bzw. Rollen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juni 2014)

Ich wüsste eines in L.


----------



## Hrabnar (20. Juni 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ich wüsste eines in L.


Icke och


----------



## Cube Lova (21. Juni 2014)

Servus zsm  
Falls wer ein Spitifire V2 in Größe "S" braucht (Alu raw) könnte bei mir fündig werden.

Gruß


----------



## pro-wheels (26. Juni 2014)

Die ersten Darkside Rahmen sind eingetroffen


----------



## malice (26. Juni 2014)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Die ersten Darkside Rahmen sind eingetroffen



Schick schick schick


----------



## Kharne (26. Juni 2014)

Sabber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Lova (27. Juni 2014)

^Servus!
mein Spitfire jetzt auch im Bikemarkt 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/408957-banshee-spitfire-v2-2014-alu-raw-grosze-s

Gruß


----------



## ruckse (28. Juni 2014)

Mein neues Spielzeug:


----------



## trailterror (28. Juni 2014)

Zu welchen einsatzzwecken wirste es missbrauchen  ?


----------



## ruckse (28. Juni 2014)

Bikepark, Nordkette...


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. Juni 2014)

ruckse schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug:



ALTER FALTER! ICH WILL AUCH!!!


----------



## NoStyle (28. Juni 2014)

Boah, das Darkside vom ruckse ...


----------



## ruckse (28. Juni 2014)

Erste Ausfahrt auf meinem Hometrail, 800 Hm rauf und wieder runter: zum rauftreten ist das Bike für meine Größe nicht gedacht. Selbst bei max. Auszug der Sattelstütze (410mm) ist die Sitzposition zu niedrig für meine langen Haxn.(SL 94cm). Das Sitzrohr ist dafür zu kurz. Also raufgeschoben. Aber dafür ist das Darkside nicht gedacht und ich hab ja dafür das Rune. Bergab ist das Bike eine Macht. Hab mich sofort wohlgefühlt. Es fährt sich etwas wendiger als mein Rune (Rune XL, Darkside L), aber ansonsten vergleichbar. Es liegt nur noch viel satter auf dem Trail, die Geschwindigkeit ist einfach noch höher. Erstes Fazit: ein Traum. Ich freu mich auf die erste Ausfahrt auf der Nordkette.


----------



## mike79 (28. Juni 2014)

Habt ihr zufällig eine Ahnung wie hoch der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem prime und dem phantom ist? Google hilft mir hier leider nicht.....


----------



## grey (29. Juni 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (29. Juni 2014)

Geil!


----------



## Chief Wiggum (29. Juni 2014)

Mahlzeit.

Wollte hier auch mal mein Spitfire in die Runde werfen. Fast Endzustand bis auf die Laufräder. Da kommen noch ZTR Flow EX mit Hope Pro 2 Evo´s rein. Hab das seit kurzem auf 650B umgebaut und muss sagen es fährt sich für mich deutlich besser als mit 26". Aber das sieht ja auch jeder anders 

@greyz: Poste mal bitte erste Erfahrungsberichte


----------



## rappelkiste (29. Juni 2014)

mike79 schrieb:


> Habt ihr zufällig eine Ahnung wie hoch der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem prime und dem phantom ist? Google hilft mir hier leider nicht.....


Ich schätze mal 200-300gr. wenn der Entwickler recht damit behalten sollte dass das Phantom nicht leichter ist als das Spitfire...
Die ersten Rahmen sollten aber bald eintreffen - dann wissen wir es.


----------



## neikless (30. Juni 2014)

3,5 kg phantom L mit dämpfer und ausfallenden incl achse !


----------



## grey (30. Juni 2014)

Chief Wiggum schrieb:


> @greyz: Poste mal bitte erste Erfahrungsberichte



Die Kofferwaage sagt btw. 15kg im Tourenoutfit, das kommt gefühlt ganz gut hin wenns stimmt, yay! (mit Park LRS sinds dann 16,8 kg.)

kurzes Proberollen im Wienerwald gestern:
64°LW+35er Vorbau sind bestenfalls im Wienerwald nur ungewohnt, bisserl deplaziert fühlt man sich schon.   ( keine sorge, war mir klar.)
Ziemlich harte Umstellung vom 29er auf das Ding und wenn man ehrlich ist, ist es auch 2 Klassen über dem Claymore (das ich vorher hatte..) anzusiedeln was die Bergablastigkeit betrifft.

Hinterbau funktioniert schon im Basetune hervorragend, gefühlsmäßig würd ich sagen, dass ich mehr (vor allem LS ) Druckstufe brauch als im Base vorgegeben. (bekomme das Heck kaum weg vom Boden, das Taro dagegen fliegt einfach mit mir weg wenn ich will)
Kurz anziehen vor einem Drop und man Floatet nicht nur runter sondern landet gleich im Manual, interessant.. Wenn man das jetzt auch noch kontrollieren würde, könnt es fast ausschauen als wär es Absicht. 

Es fährt sich (abgesehen von dem im lowspeed trägen LW) immer noch sehr agil und hat trotzdem den einfach mal "draufhalten" Charakter. (genau die Charakteristik hab ich erhofft)
Bergauf gehts noch passabel, für meine Bedürftnisse reichts locker.
Den relativ flachen Sitzwinkel spürt man, man tritt von recht weit hinten, ist bei mir aber noch im grünen Bereich.
Das Fahrwerk ist, für so ein Rad, mMn. durchaus noch pedallierfreundlich , arbeitet fröhlich vor sich her aber treibt einen nicht zur Verzweiflung. (climbswitch ist aber eine sehr gute Sache!)

Alles in allem fühl ich mich zwar noch wie ein blutiger Anfänger aber fühlt sich auch nicht falsch an.  
Das Rad fühlt sich nach genau der Ergänzung zum Taro an die haben wollte und bietet trotzdem noch die Möglichkeit mal raufzutreten wenns sein muss.

Die Zee hat ein wirklich ekelhaftes verhalten, beim Bremse ziehen und Rad nach vor/hinten schieben, die Bremsbeläge rutschen ein Stück mit.
Das fühlt sich an als wär der Steuersatz locker.

Der erste Bikepark Besuch steht am Wochenende an, weiß noch nicht ob Maribor oder Semmering. Egal wohin, ich freu mich. 












jetzt hör ich dann aber auf mit Fotos.  (wollte nur mehr liefern als Keller/Nachtfotos)


----------



## Ischi (2. Juli 2014)

Cool, cool, jetzt geht es langsam mit den Darksides los, bin mal gespannt, was da noch alles so kommt. Sehen schon mal super aus die Bikes 

Hier mal ein Schnappschuss aus dem Heimatland meines Wildcards:





Vergesst alles, was man über MTB und Kanada sagt. Es ist einfach tausendmal besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (2. Juli 2014)

Da muss ich auch mal hin  Sehr schön!


----------



## nsc (2. Juli 2014)

Tolles Bild


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Juli 2014)

Ischi schrieb:


> Cool, cool, jetzt geht es langsam mit den Darksides los, bin mal gespannt, was da noch alles so kommt. Sehen schon mal super aus die Bikes
> 
> Hier mal ein Schnappschuss aus dem Heimatland meines Wildcards:
> 
> ...



Sowieso ....


----------



## neikless (2. Juli 2014)

wo genau ist das ? sind im august auch in BC !


----------



## Ischi (2. Juli 2014)

neikless schrieb:


> wo genau ist das ? sind im august auch in BC !



Das ist in Cumberland, BC auf Vancouver Island, ein kleiner Ort relativ nah am Fährhafen von Comox (bzw. 1h nördlich von Nanaimo). Fahr einfach die Hauptstraße in den Ort und an der Esso-Tanke rechts. Auf dieser Straße sind die meisten Pubs/Läden und ein Radladen. Da holst du dir die Karte. Die Straße weiter ist links ein Schotterparkplatz, von dort aus gehen die Trails los.

Empfehlenswert ist da eigentlich alles. Ohne Witz, besonders witzig: Thirsty Beaver, Blue Colar, Thruffle Shuffle

Generell, einfach in den örtlichen Radladen gehen und nach Trails fragen. Die kennen sich aus und haben auch meistens Karten mit den Biketrails da...Viel Spaß 

@alle anderen: Schön, dass das Bild gut ankommt


----------



## pro-wheels (2. Juli 2014)

..... und in BW jammern Sie wegen der 2 Meter Regel....die Welt ist einfach nicht fair


----------



## martinfueloep (2. Juli 2014)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> ..... und in BW jammern Sie wegen der 2 Meter Regel....die Welt ist einfach nicht fair


Genau. Und in Österreich ist Mountainbiken grundsätzlich verboten. Die Welt ist einfach nicht fair


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. Juli 2014)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> Genau. Und in Österreich ist Mountainbiken grundsätzlich verboten. Die Welt ist einfach nicht fair


hehe - so schaut's aus!


----------



## Mr.Sound (4. Juli 2014)

Meins auch mal wieder mit nem update...Crossmax XL Lrs 





Gruß Sven


----------



## riotact (4. Juli 2014)

Schööön! Das Blau kommt halt in sauberem Zustand schon noch viel besser zur Geltung, ich sollt eventuell mal wieder ans Putzen denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (4. Juli 2014)

Fein


----------



## Sixday86 (4. Juli 2014)

Bikeporn Netzfund!


----------



## svenson69 (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen
Möchte hier vielleicht jemand sein Rune Gr.m in grün oder raw gegen meinen in schwarz stealth tauschen?
meiner ist im April 14 gekauft worden,seitdem nicht viel genutzt und ohne wirklich sichbaren Gebrauchspuren.Der Tauschrahmen sollte im selben Zustand sein.Ich tausche nur weil mir schwarz einfach doch zu schlicht ist.

P.s würde auch gegen einen Darksiderahmen tauschen(plus etwas zuzahlung meiner Seite) egal welche Farbe


----------



## pro-wheels (5. Juli 2014)

svenson69 schrieb:


> P.s würde auch gegen einen Darksiderahmen tauschen(plus etwas zuzahlung meiner Seite) egal welche Farbe



Da wirst du keinen finden, da diese so gut wie vergiffen sind , der ein oder andere Händler hat noch welche ab Lager


----------



## svenson69 (5. Juli 2014)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Da wirst du keinen finden, da diese so gut wie vergiffen sind , der ein oder andere Händler hat noch welche ab Lager


es richtet sich ja auch mehr an die Privatleute,Händler wollen ja nicht tauschen
oder willst du?


----------



## pro-wheels (5. Juli 2014)

Nein, weniger... wir haben noch 4 auf Lager


----------



## svenson69 (5. Juli 2014)

Dann schreib mir mal einen Preis per pn


----------



## lakekeman (8. Juli 2014)

Erstaufbau mit "alten" Teilen.. 26" HR bleibt erstmal. Lenker/Vorbau Höhe muss noch gefunden werden.


----------



## michi3 (8. Juli 2014)

Geil!
Denke das 26er Hinterrad macht sich beim Spitfire von der Geo ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (8. Juli 2014)

Lecker Gerätschaft  Variostütze kommt noch?

Gruß Sven


----------



## lakekeman (8. Juli 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Lecker Gerätschaft  Variostütze kommt noch?
> 
> Gruß Sven



Mal sehen, ging bisher auch ohne bestens auf heimischen Trails... die paar Sekunden zum Absenken hab ich immer da nie in Eile 
Für schweres Gelände habe ich eigentlich ein anderes Bike. Aber mal sehen wie sich das so entwickelt 

Mal was anderes, trotz Galerie (es gibt ja scheinbar keinen Spitfire Thread hier im Forum?): fährt jemand den CCDBA mit verkleinerter Luftkammer? Ich finde er nutzt schon sehr freizügig den FW selbst bei kleineren Einschlägen und zu viel HSC mag ich nicht fahren.


----------



## Hrabnar (8. Juli 2014)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ging bisher auch ohne bestens auf heimischen Trails... die paar Sekunden zum Absenken hab ich immer da nie in Eile
> Für schweres Gelände habe ich eigentlich ein anderes Bike. Aber mal sehen wie sich das so entwickelt
> 
> Mal was anderes, trotz Galerie (es gibt ja scheinbar keinen Spitfire Thread hier im Forum?): fährt jemand den CCDBA mit verkleinerter Luftkammer? Ich finde er nutzt schon sehr freizügig den FW selbst bei kleineren Einschlägen und zu viel HSC mag ich nicht fahren.


Zumindest beim Rune hat ich die Kammer ziemlich zugestöpselt...
Im Spiti fahr ich aktuell 'n RockShox, hab also keinen direkten Vergleich...


----------



## Mr.Sound (8. Juli 2014)

Hab schon einen oder 2 spacer genutzt und bin wieder zurück auf keinen Spacer... wirklich besser wird es nämlich nicht. Ich fahre einfach etwas weniger Sag und dreh bei der High-Speed Compression ne viertel Umdrehung mehr rein. Schön das es auch mal jemand anspricht hatte vor einigen Seiten schon mal nachgefragt... 
 Gruß Sven


----------



## lakekeman (8. Juli 2014)

Bin noch nicht so viel damit gefahren da neu.. hatte jetzt auch erstmal den Druck deutlich er(über)höht um das zu vermeiden.
Aber dann werd ich wohl mal ein paar Spacer in der Luftkammer testen müssen.
Schon komisch da es mir direkt deutlich aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Mr.Sound (8. Juli 2014)

Ist aber auch wirklich nur bei Sprüngen und vorallem ins Flat so, im Gelände ist alles bestens  ich liebe mein Spitty 

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (8. Juli 2014)

Deckt sich genau mit meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen. Mal sehen was sich da machen lässt


----------



## Brainspiller (8. Juli 2014)

Ich fahr mein Rune mit Standard kammer (kein XV) und großem Volumen Spacer.
So ist das Rad etwas progressiver. Gefällt mir besser als ohne Spacer.


----------



## Hrabnar (8. Juli 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Ist aber auch wirklich nur bei Sprüngen und vorallem ins Flat so, im Gelände ist alles bestens  ich liebe mein Spitty
> 
> Gruß Sven


Daher ja Spacer und nicht mehr Druck (verschiebt ja die komplette Kennlinie nach oben)...


----------



## Mr.Sound (8. Juli 2014)

Rune und Spitty vergleichen geht aber nicht... kumpel fährt das Rune, er hat derartige Probleme nicht. 

Die Spacer nutzen aber so gut wie nichts ... evtl. baue ich mir mal 2 große Spacer rein, verspreche mir davon aber auch nicht viele Vorteile. Das mit der Kennlinie ist mir klar aber desshalb haben wir ja so ein vielseitig einstellbaren Dämpfer 

Gruß Sven


----------



## JansonJanson (8. Juli 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Rune und Spitty vergleichen geht aber nicht... kumpel fährt das Rune, er hat derartige Probleme nicht.
> 
> Die Spacer nutzen aber so gut wie nichts ... evtl. baue ich mir mal 2 große Spacer rein, verspreche mir davon aber auch nicht viele Vorteile. Das mit der Kennlinie ist mir klar aber desshalb haben wir ja so ein vielseitig einstellbaren Dämpfer
> 
> Gruß Sven



Werfe mal wieder den Fox Float X in den Raum.
Der Dämpfer wird,meiner Meinung, unter Wert hier verkauft.
Habe den Dämpfer auf die Trail Stellung hin abgestimmt und bin zufriedener als mit dem CC. Wenn ich ne Bügel Maschine will dann auf Descend Mode. Für Trails oder leichten DH bissl unter dämpft.
Trail Stellung passt super.
Mal sehen wie sich der Monarch Debon Air gegen die 2 schlägt


----------



## Hrabnar (8. Juli 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Werfe mal wieder den Fox Float X in den Raum.
> Der Dämpfer wird,meiner Meinung, unter Wert hier verkauft.
> Habe den Dämpfer auf die Trail Stellung hin abgestimmt und bin zufriedener als mit dem CC. Wenn ich ne Bügel Maschine will dann auf Descend Mode. Für Trails oder leichten DH bissl unter dämpft.
> Trail Stellung passt super.
> Mal sehen wie sich der Monarch Debon Air gegen die 2 schlägt


Genau den DebonAir hab ich momentan...da liegen mMn Welten zwischen dem normalen Float Cashima und dem RS...
Für mich der idealere CCDB Air :-D
2Spacer in die LK, ca. 3bar mehr als beim Fox (fahr' in mit etwa 25% Sag)...aber deutlich besseres Ansprechverhalten, trotz besserem Stehens im Federweg, nicht Millionen Einstelloptionen wie am CCDB und...die viiiel geilere Optik!


----------



## JansonJanson (8. Juli 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Genau den DebonAir hab ich momentan...da liegen mMn Welten zwischen dem normalen Float Cashima und dem RS...
> Für mich der idealere CCDB Air :-D
> 2Spacer in die LK, ca. 3bar mehr als beim Fox (fahr' in mit etwa 25% Sag)...aber deutlich besseres Ansprechverhalten, trotz besserem Stehens im Federweg, nicht Millionen Einstelloptionen wie am CCDB und...die viiiel geilere Optik!



Hoffe du meinst den Fox Float...der ist ...
Der Float X ist nen echt guter Dämpfer


----------



## Hrabnar (9. Juli 2014)

Jup...den Float CTD.
Aber ich bin auch bekennend foxunfreundlich B-)


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Juli 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Jup...den Float CTD.
> Aber ich bin auch bekennend foxunfreundlich B-)



War ich bis zum Float X auch, davor Jahre Fox gemieden, aber der ...Top. Bin echt gespannt wie der Monarch dagegen hält.


----------



## zangg (9. Juli 2014)

Ihr solltet bedenken, dass durch die ziehmlich progressive Kennlinie 25% Dämpferschaft NICHT 25% Federweg entsprechen. Geht mal auf 13mm auf dem Dämpferschaft (Spitfire) das entspricht dann exakt 25% Sag.
Die Kennlinie des Rades gibt auf jeden Fall keinen Grund zum durchsacken. Da muss man schon mit sehr wenig Druckstufe fahren. Ich bin nachwievor auf dem normalen Float CTD unterwegs, der so schlecht nun wirklich nicht ist. Habe beim letzten Service den IFP Druck etwas nach oben korrigiert und mir rutscht jetzt selbst bei höheren Drops auf dem Trail (ohne Landung, Steine, Gewurzel, 36 RC2 mit <20%Sag und gut Druckstufe nutzt 155mm) nicht mehr der O-Ring vom Schaft. Und ich bin nu wirklich kein zurückhaltender Fahrer...aber scheinbar sind hier hauptsächlich Pros unterwegs, kanns mir nicht anders erklären 
Ein Kollege der auch mal ein train-gap springt wenns sein muss und sein Spitfire über 9m Sprünge jagt, hat auch nicht so die Probleme und seinen anfänglichen Zweifel bezüglich des Dämpfers zurückgestellt und nicht vor sich was anderes zu besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (9. Juli 2014)

Also mir gefällt der Float CTD im Spitfire auch nicht wirklich. mit ~90kg vermiss ich irgendwie die Druckstufe. bin ich aber im Trailmode fühlt es sich auch irgenwie falsch und unsensibel an.

optisch würde der Monarch natürlich Bombe zur Pike passen. welcher würde sich denn empfehlen und mit welcher Dämpfungsabstimmung?


----------



## Frog (9. Juli 2014)

wenn ich das hier lese mit dem Dämpfer und dann meine letztes fahren mit einem YT Wicked vergleiche, dann ist mein RUINE ein harter Bock. Das YT war richtig soft und hatte ein Ansprechverhalten, von dem ich nur träume. Also was tun?
- Spacer wieder raus
- Sag auf 30-33% erhöhen
- LSC erhöhen
- oder was schlagt ihr vor!!
Habe ja 2 Dämpfer zur Auswahl. Eine CC (erste Auslieferungsserie) und einen FOX CTD mit L-Tune (erste Serie).


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Juli 2014)

So hier mal nen kurzer Bericht über das 40er Ritzel von twenty6:

Habe das Zee SW Short, XTR Trigger, 27.5 Ausfallenden, neue XT Kassette 11-36, neue XT Kette dazu.
Vom Einstellen her, die B Tension Schraube so weit rein, das gut nen Finger zwischen dem oberen Schaltröhrchen ist, und dem 40er Ritzel. Kettenlänge, habe mich für die Variante ohne untere Führung vorne entschieden.
Spannung Zee ist fast optimal, einziges Manko des Ganzen, wenn ich auf dem 40er Ritzel bin, und würde dann ca. 60% Hub des Dämpfers nutzen würde das SW am 40er Ritzel angehen. 
Nachdem ich das 40er aber sowieso nur Bergauf brauche, und dazu noch nen Dämpfer habe der nen vernünftigen Lockout hat ... passt dat! 
Im Ganzen eine super Lösung, wenn man nicht viel Geld ausgeben will, die auch noch auf dem 11er Ritzel Spannung hat.
Wie es sich auf lange Sicht schlägt, auch in Sachen Schaltperformance, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## lakekeman (9. Juli 2014)

zangg schrieb:


> Und ich bin nu wirklich kein zurückhaltender Fahrer...aber scheinbar sind hier hauptsächlich Pros unterwegs, kanns mir nicht anders erklären



Achso, man muss also ein Pro sein um zu bemerken, dass selbst nach kleineren Sprüngen jedes Mal fast der gesamte Federweg (unnötigerweise) genutzt wird... aber Hauptsache du hast uns mal mitgeteilt was für ein harter cooler Fahrer du bist


----------



## schrabbel (9. Juli 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Genau den DebonAir hab ich momentan...da liegen mMn Welten zwischen dem normalen Float Cashima und dem RS...
> Für mich der idealere CCDB Air :-D
> 2Spacer in die LK, ca. 3bar mehr als beim Fox (fahr' in mit etwa 25% Sag)...aber deutlich besseres Ansprechverhalten, trotz besserem Stehens im Federweg, nicht Millionen Einstelloptionen wie am CCDB und...die viiiel geilere Optik!


Ich fahre auch den Deboner, ist bei mir mit Medium Druckstufen Tune schon ziemlich straff. Werde evtl auf Low Shimmen lassen.

Was hat denn dein Monarch für ein Tune?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Juli 2014)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch den Deboner, ist bei mir mit Medium Druckstufen Tune schon ziemlich straff. Werde evtl auf Low Shimmen lassen.
> 
> Was hat denn dein Monarch für ein Tune?
> 
> ...



M/M aber mag es lieber straff als wabbelig.
Bin mit 2 Zentner auch nicht der leichteste


----------



## Hrabnar (9. Juli 2014)

Die Antwort von Keith zu meiner Anfrage wg. dem Dämpfertune...
"... Hey Jan,
You are close to the borderine for the monarch plus (Spitfire has a rising rate linkage with overal leverage ratio of 2.45:1), so if you want a lively feeling setup or don't weigh much (Less than 80kg with gear) go for a low leverage tune, if you want a more heavily damped setup or are a big guy then go for a medium tune.

http://img.docstoccdn.com/thumb/orig/159486027.png

Thanks,
Keith"
Fazit: M-Tune passt optimal für mich...


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Juli 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Die Antwort von Keith zu meiner Anfrage wg. dem Dämpfertune...
> "... Hey Jan,
> You are close to the borderine for the monarch plus (Spitfire has a rising rate linkage with overal leverage ratio of 2.45:1), so if you want a lively feeling setup or don't weigh much (Less than 80kg with gear) go for a low leverage tune, if you want a more heavily damped setup or are a big guy then go for a medium tune.
> 
> ...



same same bei mir 

Heute Abend wir getestet ... gleich mal sämtliche Aufkleber runter, kommt schon sehr nice im schwarz elox Rune mit ner Pike "up front"


----------



## Hrabnar (9. Juli 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> same same bei mir
> 
> Heute Abend wir getestet ... gleich mal sämtliche Aufkleber runter, kommt schon sehr nice im schwarz elox Rune mit ner Pike "up front"


Bei mir sieht's gerade so aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (9. Juli 2014)

Schickes Spitfire!

Danke für die Info mit dem Tune.


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Juli 2014)

Dann mal wieder ein Bild ... 
Jetzt mit Monarch Devon Air und  40er twenty6 Ritzel


----------



## BrotherMo (13. Juli 2014)

das ist ein XL Rahmen, oder? 

Wäre genau meines.... TOP


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Juli 2014)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> das ist ein XL Rahmen, oder?
> 
> Wäre genau meines.... TOP


Jepp,ist nen Xl Rahmen


----------



## Speziazlizt (15. Juli 2014)

Kurz aber knackig!


----------



## NoStyle (15. Juli 2014)

So ein Geläuf geht auch mit nem Spitfire V1´er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanjansch (15. Juli 2014)

Mein Rune hat auch wieder 1-2 Updates erhalten und liegt momentan mit 650b Laufradsatz und dem auf den Bildern nicht montierten Renthal Carbon Lenker bei 14,25 kg.


----------



## BommelMaster (16. Juli 2014)

Liebe Banshee Gemeinde,

da ich mit meinem V1 Spitfire gar nicht zufrieden war was die Antriebsneutralität angeht, hab ich mich mal ans Werk gemacht, und neue Wippen konstruiert. Um die Designlinie nicht zu unterbrechen, ist das Design gleich geblieben, aber der virtuelle Drehpunkt wurde nach unten geschoben.

Damit habe ich jetzt auf dem 36er Blatt keinerlei störende Einflüses mehr, und auf dem 22er Blatt zieht es den Hinterbau genau gaaanz leich nach außen, so wie es sein soll, und bei allen anderen Bikes auch ist.

JETZT bin ich zufrieden mit dem Rahmen 
einziger Wehrmutstropfen: Die Kettenstrebenlänge wächst jetzt auf ca 438mm - aber das verschmerze ich


----------



## Kharne (16. Juli 2014)

Was kommt als nächstes? Ein in Eigenregie gebauter BM Link Rahmen?


----------



## BommelMaster (16. Juli 2014)

nein, ne komplette Federgabel als Eigenkonstruktion 

Rahmen sind irgendwie nicht so mein ding... weiß nicht warum


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Juli 2014)

Sehr cool!  Stell ich mir lässig vor, wenn man solche Sachen einfach einmal so angehen kann!


----------



## BommelMaster (16. Juli 2014)

und weils so schön is gleihc nochmal in ganz:

was mir momentan noch bissl fehlt ist ne geeignete Bremse, die optisch und auch imagemäßig passt. eigentlich wäre die hope bloody mary richtig cool, aber der tech hebel gefällt mir nicht, und mit mini hebel zieht sie nicht so richtig.
interessant wäre auch eine kombi aus xtr 970 hebeln und anderen, stärkeren bremssätteln.
vllt hat ja wer von euch nen vorschlag.


----------



## Prwolf35 (16. Juli 2014)

XTR 970 Bremshebel und Saint M 810 Bremssattel bin ich mal ne zeitlang gefahren......ging ganz gut, wobei mit den originalen Bremshebel die Bremswirkung schon besser war.


----------



## BommelMaster (16. Juli 2014)

habe gerade eine Anfrage bekommen, ob ich nochmal so wippen machen lassen würde. hatte jetzt nicht gedacht dass es da Nachfrage gäbe.

Aber anscheinend schon. 

Hätte jemand Interesse an so einem Satz wippen, dann würde ich eine Sammelbestellung machen.

Kurz zu den Eckdaten: Obere Wippe wird ausgetauscht, alle Geitbuchsen, Bolzen werden 1:1 übernommen.

Was bewirkt es?
Der virtuelle Drehpunkt wandert etwas nach unten, dadurch bleibt der Hinterbau beim Treten ruhiger, gleichzeitig sinkt der Pedalrückschlag.

Warum macht man das?
Mit der original Wippe schaukelt das Rad sehr stark auf dem 36er Blatt, wird im Wiegetritt meiner Meinung nach sogar fast unfahrbar. am kleinen Blatt noch viel Schlimmer.

Nachteile?
Kettenstrebe wird minimal länger, auf 438mm. ist aber noch akzeptabel lang, gibt dem Bike mehr Laufruhe, wird aber weniger quirlig.

Kennlinie?
Bleibt nahezuunverändert, Federweg auch gleich bei rund 126mm


Also ich würd jetzt mal schaun wer allers Interesse hat, und ob es für eine passende Sammelbestellung reicht.
Preislich dann würde ich mal abschätzen irgendwas um die 80-100 euro rum für die oberen Wippen


----------



## BommelMaster (16. Juli 2014)

btw:

hat jemand einen V1 Spitfire in Small in raw oder braun elox abzugeben? gern als günstiges komplettbike oder auch rahmen einzeln in günstig


----------



## pro-wheels (16. Juli 2014)

hi,
Lenkwinkel und  sitzwinkel ?
Danke 





BommelMaster schrieb:


> habe gerade eine Anfrage bekommen, ob ich nochmal so wippen machen lassen würde. hatte jetzt nicht gedacht dass es da Nachfrage gäbe.
> 
> Aber anscheinend schon.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (16. Juli 2014)

bleibt beides so wies ist. ergo auch die tretlagehöhe etc!


----------



## Stefan3500 (16. Juli 2014)

Mit 34 Blatt wippt da nichts

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BommelMaster (16. Juli 2014)

aso, dann hab ich mich wohl geirrt


----------



## nsc (18. Juli 2014)

Darkside in Aktion:


----------



## Andreas.blub (18. Juli 2014)

Musste mal wieder meinem Kaufzwang nachgeben. Waren aber zum Glück alles "Vernunftkäufe" :

-1x10 mit XX1 Kurbel und 11-40 Kassette (vorher Sram1250 vom Komplettrad), Antrieb war eh fällig, neues Schaltwerk auch 

-LRS - Tune King MK / Kong , CX-Ray in silber, WTB Frequency i25 (Decals sind vom Vorbesitzer, ich fands ganz hübsch so), Aus dem Bikemarkt, also auch sehr vernünftig  LRS vom Komplettrad hatte seine Zeit auch hinter sich

Resultat:











Insgesamt geschätzte -1kg. Hat sich doch gelohnt 

Edit: Mir fallen gerade erst die Mülltonnen im zweiten Bild auf. Verdammt, die Perspektive war so gut!


----------



## 6TiWon (18. Juli 2014)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Mir fallen gerade erst die Mülltonnen im zweiten Bild auf. Verdammt, die Perspektive war so gut!


hauptsache, das bike fällt da nicht rein und 1kg lohnt sich immer. klasse teil das RUNE


----------



## brillenboogie (20. Juli 2014)

schau mir jetzt schon ne zeitlang immer wieder eure geilen spittys und runes an, so langsam will ich auch eins! 
falls jemand einen spitfire v2 rahmen in xl abzugeben hat, bitte melden!


----------



## Andreas.blub (20. Juli 2014)

Du wirst es so leicht nicht mehr abgeben


----------



## neikless (20. Juli 2014)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/jack-fogelquist-welcome-to-the-darkside-video-2014.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malice (20. Juli 2014)

Dann will ich auch mal mein 1/3 Alt - 2/3 Neu Spitfire in die Runde werfen 






Irgendwann gibt's mal noch ne Vario-Stütze.


----------



## robser (22. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute,
kurze Frage: Habe das Spitfire v2 2014 mit dem CC DB Air CS. Ist ein richtiges Funbike. Jetzt wollte ich noch einen tourenlastigeren Dämpfer mit starker Plattformwirkung für lange Touren, den ich im Wechsel mit dem CC betreiben möchte.
Frage 1: Welchen Dämpfer würdet ihr empfehlen, den Rock Shox Monarch Plus Debon Air? Oder Monarch ohne Piggy? (Bin mit Ausrüstung 100kg)
Frage2: Welche Einbaumasse muss der Dämpfer haben: 200x57 Richtig?
Frage3: Welche Buchsen muss ich dazu haben? 25.4 x 8 und 40x8? Richtig?

Vielen Dank für die Antwort
lg Robin


----------



## NoStyle (22. Juli 2014)

@robser 
Frage 2 und 3: Richtig. 
Zu Dämpfern, speziell RockShox oder Fox, kann ich leider wenig sagen ...


----------



## Hrabnar (22. Juli 2014)

robser schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> kurze Frage: Habe das Spitfire v2 2014 mit dem CC DB Air CS. Ist ein richtiges Funbike. Jetzt wollte ich noch einen tourenlastigeren Dämpfer mit starker Plattformwirkung für lange Touren, den ich im Wechsel mit dem CC betreiben möchte.
> Frage 1: Welchen Dämpfer würdet ihr empfehlen, den Rock Shox Monarch Plus Debon Air? Oder Monarch ohne Piggy? (Bin mit Ausrüstung 100kg)
> Frage2: Welche Einbaumasse muss der Dämpfer haben: 200x57 Richtig?
> ...


Der Debonair geht eher wie der CCDB...bringt dir also nix.


----------



## Dakeyras (22. Juli 2014)

Der Monarch Plus hat keine Plattform sondern lediglich eine 3 stufige Druckstufeneinstellung. 

Lässt sich da der CC CS nicht besser anpassen? (low speed Druckstufe zu und clinbswitch rein ) 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kharne (22. Juli 2014)

Der CS macht doch schon die LSC komplett zu 

Der Monarch bringt vllt. etwas beim Gewicht, aber sonst nur Nachteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (22. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Der CS macht doch schon die LSC komplett zu
> 
> Der Monarch bringt vllt. etwas beim Gewicht, aber sonst nur Nachteile.


Hab keinen absolut direkten Vergleich...
Hatte bisher Rune mit CCDB Air und Spiti V.II mit Monarch Plus DA...
Ich finde persönlich, die Dämpfer nehmen sich absolut nix, Vorteil RS: einfacher einzustellen und weniger Potential den Hinterbau zu versauen mit falschen Einstellungen, quasi einfacher zu bedienen...
Zum "CC Fahren" würde ich aber eher den RS Monarch ohne Piggy oder den schnell sehr warm werdenden Fox CTD empfehlen ;-)


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Der CS macht doch schon die LSC komplett zu
> 
> Der Monarch bringt vllt. etwas beim Gewicht, aber sonst nur Nachteile.



Bist Du beide gefahren?

Bevor du hier Unwissen preis gibst, bitte erst die Materie genau hinterfragen, oder besser - beides! fahren....


----------



## ibislover (23. Juli 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Bist Du beide gefahren?
> 
> Bevor du hier Unwissen preis gibst, bitte erst die Materie genau hinterfragen, oder besser - beides! fahren....


wo er recht hat, hat er recht.
der monarch plus hat die druckstufe in nur 3 vorgegebenen einstellungen zu verstellen. mit viiiiiel gluck trifft das genau eine einstellung die halbwegs passt zu einem bestimmten tag/trail/bedingung. versteh den hype zu dem dämpfer nicht. außer billig und leicht kann der nix besonderes und ist mehr als ein kompromiss.


----------



## Hrabnar (23. Juli 2014)

ibislover schrieb:


> wo er recht hat, hat er recht.
> der monarch plus hat die druckstufe in nur 3 vorgegebenen einstellungen zu verstellen. mit viiiiiel gluck trifft das genau eine einstellung die halbwegs passt zu einem bestimmten tag/trail/bedingung. versteh den hype zu dem dämpfer nicht. außer billig und leicht kann der nix besonderes und ist mehr als ein kompromiss.


Nop...


----------



## ibislover (23. Juli 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Nop...




wenn dann "nope"! 

achso, und... Doch!


----------



## Hrabnar (23. Juli 2014)

ibislover schrieb:


> wenn dann "nope"!
> 
> achso, und... Doch!


Hast du schonmal 'n CaneCreek auseinandergenommen und dir die Qualität der verbauten Teile und die Verarbeitung der Sitze und die Gewinde etc. angeschaut?
Ich versteh den Hype um den CC nicht ;-)


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Juli 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal 'n CaneCreek auseinandergenommen und dir die Qualität der verbauten Teile und die Verarbeitung der Sitze und die Gewinde etc. angeschaut?
> Ich versteh den Hype um den CC nicht ;-)


----------



## ibislover (23. Juli 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal 'n CaneCreek auseinandergenommen und dir die Qualität der verbauten Teile und die Verarbeitung der Sitze und die Gewinde etc. angeschaut?
> Ich versteh den Hype um den CC nicht ;-)


du schweifst ab. ich rede von funktion und einstellmöglichkeiten/optionen.

aber ja. coil, air, air cs, in jeweils allen lufkammervarianten! alles in ordnung!
beim RS würds nicht anders aussehen wenn er denn soviel verbeitung genossen hätte. aber in ermangelung von einstellmöglichkeiten und billigeren materialien braucht er das natürlich nicht.
der mehrpreis fürn ccdb ist mehr als gerechtfertigt (zumal der, wenn man vom OVP für einen rs dämpfer ausgeht, gering ist).


----------



## NoStyle (23. Juli 2014)

Am Ende des Tages muss der Dämpfer mit dem Hinterbau doch einfach nur gut funktionieren - ohne große Abstimmungsorgien, aiiight?


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Juli 2014)

@ibislover 
bist Du die Dämpfer denn überhaupt, ausgiebig, in einem Banshee gefahren? Deinen Bildern nach nicht.

Die Plattformen des Monarch Debon Air sind deutlich zu spüren.

Der Climb Switch des CC macht die Compression nicht zu! Sonst würde sich gar nix mehr bewegen. Der Climb Switch versinkt genauso im SAG wie ohne, jedoch macht er die Bewegungen Compression und Rebound deutlich langsamer. Intention des Climb Switch, meiner Meinung, mehr Grip bergauf, aber keine Plattform!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (23. Juli 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Am Ende des Tages muss der Dämpfer mit dem Hinterbau doch einfach nur gut funktionieren - ohne große Abstimmungsorgien, aiiight?


aber darin liegt ja die kruks an der geschichte.
wie soll ein hersteller für jeden hinterbau den perfekten dämpfer anbieten? dazukommen noch vorlieben und gewichte des fahrers.
da ist alles nur ein kompromiss bei dämpfern mit wenig einstellmöglichkeiten.
deshalb gibt es tuner und dämpfer bei den man alles und in großem spektrum einstellen kann.
dass man dann dazu nicht bereit ist und sich die zeit nicht nehmen mag, ist nicht dem hersteller eines solchen dämpfers vorzuwerfen und man schneidet sich unterm strich nur ins eigene fleisch. 
aber entscheiden tut das jeder für sich selber. ich persönlich finds nur schade wenn man die gegebenen möglichkeiten zum eigenen nutzen nicht bereit ist zu nutzen.

@JAnson
wenn es um ne echte plattform ging, dann habe ich das wohl überlesen.
ob man die heute noch braucht bei einem rad fürs gelände mit dem man ab und an asphalt fährt ist ein anders thema. würd aber wohl zu weit führen....


----------



## san_andreas (23. Juli 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @ibislover
> bist Du die Dämpfer denn überhaupt, ausgiebig, in einem Banshee gefahren? Deinen Bildern nach nicht.
> 
> Die Plattformen des Monarch Debon Air sind deutlich zu spüren.
> ...



Mir ist ein Dämpfer mit gescheitem Grip bergauf auch sehr viel wichtiger/angenehmer als eine Plattform, die mehr oder weniger den Dämpfer blockiert. Den Wunsch nach einem "harten" Dämpfer bergauf konnte ich noch nie verstehen, da das mMn den Sinn einer Federung konterkariert.


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Juli 2014)

Das sind wie immer persönliche Meinungen 

Wozu brauche ich einen wippenden Dämpfer, wenn ich mich auf einem Schotterweg 1000hm hoch bringe? 
Da ist mir jedes wippen zu bieder und raubt nur Kraft. 

Wenn ich im Gelände bergauf fahre, nutze ich diese Stufe natürlich auch nicht. Hier fahre ich auch in der Trail oder Mittelstellung, um dann auch hoch zu kommen. Wobei hier, meiner Meinung, der Reifendruck viel mehr Einfluss hat, als der Dämpfer, aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema 

Bei der Dämpfer Diskussion sind immer sehr viele persönliche Meinungen und Vorlieben inbegriffen, jedoch sollte man dann bei der technischen Wahrheit bleiben, um Leuten die mal kurz drüber lesen, nicht ein falsche Bild zu verschaffen.

Wenn hier jemand die letzten 30 Seiten liest, würde sich dieser sicher keinen Fox Float X kaufen, da der Dämpfer förmlich in der Luft zerissen wird ... wieder, meiner Meinung nach, zu unrecht. Für mich sind Float X und Monarch Plus super Dämpfer, und der Cane Creek einfach 2 much, wenns auch einfacher geht.


----------



## Hrabnar (23. Juli 2014)

ibislover schrieb:


> aber darin liegt ja die kruks an der geschichte.
> wie soll ein hersteller für jeden hinterbau den perfekten dämpfer anbieten? dazukommen noch vorlieben und gewichte des fahrers.
> da ist alles nur ein kompromiss bei dämpfern mit wenig einstellmöglichkeiten.
> deshalb gibt es tuner und dämpfer bei den man alles und in großem spektrum einstellen kann.
> ...


Nochmal nop(e)...
CaneCreek hält nur die Lagerkosten klein, da sie Dämpfer anbieten, die extrem breitbandig einstellbar sind aber keine verschiedenen Basetunes bieten.
RS, Fox, Marzocchi, DVO, Bos...alle anderen bieten für das jeweilige Rad verschiedene Tunes an, die dann entsprechend sinnvolle Einstelloptionen für das jeweilige Rad bieten.
Und app. Tuner...min. 80% der Leute, die sich den Dämpfer tunen lassen oder sich entsprechende Teile in die Gabel schrauben, können mir als Mechaniker nicht mal genauer beschreiben was sie am Originalteil stört :-o


----------



## san_andreas (23. Juli 2014)

Wobei ein guter Tuner die passende Einstellung schon finden solllte, wenn es der Kunde auch nur rudimetär beschreiben kann.
Anders ist es im WC auch nicht, da sind die meisten Fahrer bei weitem nicht so technisch bewandert, dass sie sich selbst ein gutes Setup einstellen könnten.


----------



## Hrabnar (23. Juli 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wobei ein guter Tuner die passende Einstellung schon finden solllte, wenn es der Kunde auch nur rudimetär beschreiben kann.
> Anders ist es im WC auch nicht, da sind die meisten Fahrer bei weitem nicht so technisch bewandert, dass sie sich selbst ein gutes Setup einstellen könnten.


Prinzipiell ja, aber...die können dir genau beschreiben wie sich das Rad verhält und wie sie's gern hätten ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (23. Juli 2014)

Es ist wie in der Formel 1: ein paar haben ein Popometer, ganze wenige ein gutes und die meisten gar keins.

Ich denke, dass ein guter Tuner schon weiß, was er machen muß, wenn ich ihm mein Rad, mein Gewicht, meinen Einsatzzweck und meine Fitness und mein Können vermittle. Das sollte ihm erstmal reichen.


----------



## Hrabnar (23. Juli 2014)

Das kannst du in fast allen Fällen auch einstellen mit den Originalteilen...evtl. mal von 'ner Boxxer RC abgesehen...die unseren Laden noch nie im Originalzustand verlassen hat :-D


----------



## ibislover (23. Juli 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Nochmal nop(e)...
> CaneCreek hält nur die Lagerkosten klein, da sie Dämpfer anbieten, die extrem breitbandig einstellbar sind aber keine verschiedenen Basetunes bieten.
> RS, Fox, Marzocchi, DVO, Bos...alle anderen bieten für das jeweilige Rad verschiedene Tunes an, die dann entsprechend sinnvolle Einstelloptionen für das jeweilige Rad bieten.
> Und app. Tuner...min. 80% der Leute, die sich den Dämpfer tunen lassen oder sich entsprechende Teile in die Gabel schrauben, können mir als Mechaniker nicht mal genauer beschreiben was sie am Originalteil stört :-o


Basetunes (einstellungen)bietet auch cc an und dies sogar frei nutzbar für jeden endanwender. die anderen, außer bos, auch nicht offiziell, das gilt nur für oem kunden. sonst musste selber schauen was zu deinem rad passt bzw wie du ihn anpassen kannst, was 99% der normalen nutzer total überfordert. dabei wär das mal n feiner zug, denn wegen der geringen einstellbarkeit musste bei den dämpfern an die innereien.

zm thema tuner sind wir gleicher meinung. aber wenn du hier im form mal querliest, kennen sie eher 95% aus bzw haben DEN popometer...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (23. Juli 2014)

Dann muss ich ja zum Glück nix mehr dazu schreiben :-?


----------



## NoStyle (23. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube das Hauptproblem ist, das viele (auch im Rune-Thread) wohl oft nur die Druckstufe des CCDB verstellen und die Zugstufen nicht oder zu wenig berücksichtigen. Zumindest liesst man meistens nur "ich dreh mal mehr LSC oder HSC rein" ...
Ich hab´s dort auch schon geschrieben - ich kann diese Verstell-Orgien beim CCDB nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Vorausgesetzt der Dämpfer ist ok, bietet der Base-Tune eine prima Basis, welcher zudem vom Werks-Setup nicht weit weg ist.
Übrigens ist der Base-Tune auf der Banshee-HP der richtige!
Ausserdem kann ich den Wunsch nach Platform beim KS-Link auch nicht ganz folgen?!? Was macht Ihr alle dass der Hinterbau so wippt ... ?


----------



## Hrabnar (23. Juli 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Hauptproblem ist, das viele (auch im Rune-Thread) wohl oft nur die Druckstufe des CCDB verstellen und die Zugstufen nicht oder zu wenig berücksichtigen. Zumindest liesst man meistens nur "ich dreh mal mehr LSC oder HSC rein" ...
> Ich hab´s dort auch schon geschrieben - ich kann diese Verstell-Orgien beim CCDB nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Vorausgesetzt der Dämpfer ist ok, bietet der Base-Tune eine prima Basis, welcher zudem vom Werks-Setup nicht weit weg ist.
> Übrigens ist der Base-Tune auf der Banshee-HP der richtige!
> Ausserdem kann ich den Wunsch nach Platform beim KS-Link auch nicht ganz folgen?!? Was macht Ihr alle dass der Hinterbau so wippt ... ?


Wort drauf... *Daumen*


----------



## Kharne (23. Juli 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Der Climb Switch des CC macht die Compression nicht zu! Sonst würde sich gar nix mehr bewegen.



Der CS verschließt die Ports für LSC und LSR komplett. Dadurch entsteht eine sehr effektive Plattform, von der sich manche Hersteller ne dicke Scheibe abschneiden können. Was ist denn ne Plattform? IdR einfach nur ne zugedrehdte LSC. Das Wippen kommt aber auch vom Rebound 

Und am Rune ist das CS vollkommen überflüssig, der Hinterbau ist auch ohne schön ruhig. Wenn´s wippt mal über Tritttechnik (Stichwort runder Tritt) oder Setup nachdenken, bei nem VPP Hinterbau machen 2mm zu viel oder zu wenig SAG den Hinterbau zur Gummikuh, weil der Kettenzug dann nicht mehr so funktioniert, wie er soll.


----------



## Hrabnar (23. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Der CS verschließt die Ports für LSC und LSR komplett. Dadurch entsteht eine sehr effektive Plattform, von der sich manche Hersteller ne dicke Scheibe abschneiden können. Was ist denn ne Plattform? IdR einfach nur ne zugedrehdte LSC. Das Wippen kommt aber auch vom Rebound
> 
> Und am Rune ist das CS vollkommen überflüssig, der Hinterbau ist auch ohne schön ruhig. Wenn´s wippt mal über Tritttechnik (Stichwort runder Tritt) oder Setup nachdenken, bei nem VPP Hinterbau machen 2mm zu viel oder zu wenig SAG den Hinterbau zur Gummikuh, weil der Kettenzug dann nicht mehr so funktioniert, wie er soll.



Mit dem Hinterbau hast du absolut recht!
Sitzend mit rundem Tritt bewegt sich das Ding nur bei Schlägen von unten und wippt quasi nicht...

Die Druckstufen werden nicht geschlossen...es werden spezielle Druckstufenkreise zwischengeschaltet...
https://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbair-cs/climb-switch-technology


----------



## Kharne (23. Juli 2014)

Ich finde das Video leider nicht mehr, aber in dem sieht man, dass der CS die LSR und LSC Ports komplett verschließt und somit duch die Highspeed Ports zwingt, dadurch entsteht dann die Kurve, die man in dem Diagramm auf der HP sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flexhäxler (24. Juli 2014)

Ich find hier ja fast gar keine Bilder mehr. Nach vielen Umwegen mein Rad geworden. Banshee Wildcard LTD in M.


----------



## NoStyle (24. Juli 2014)

Geil! Ich hab mein Wildcard geliebt!


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Juli 2014)

Mélanie Pugin gewinnt auf Spitfire Megavalanche 2014:




https://www.facebook.com/BansheeBikes


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2014)




----------



## Bierliebhaber (29. Juli 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Wort drauf... *Daumen*



jaja die base-tunes... da die gefahrene federhärte nicht berücksichtigt wird beim rechner => basetunes zugstufe = schwachsinn.



Hrabnar schrieb:


> Nochmal nop(e)...
> CaneCreek hält nur die Lagerkosten klein, da sie Dämpfer anbieten, die extrem breitbandig einstellbar sind aber keine verschiedenen Basetunes bieten.
> RS, Fox, Marzocchi, DVO, Bos...alle anderen bieten für das jeweilige Rad verschiedene Tunes an, die dann entsprechend sinnvolle Einstelloptionen für das jeweilige Rad bieten.
> Und app. Tuner...min. 80% der Leute, die sich den Dämpfer tunen lassen oder sich entsprechende Teile in die Gabel schrauben, können mir als Mechaniker nicht mal genauer beschreiben was sie am Originalteil stört :-o



 zu diesen ominösen speziellen tunes sag ich jetzt mal lieber nichts, vergleich einfach mal die stacks von den so oft beworbenen speziell für einen jeweiligen rahmen abgestimmten dämpfern, da kommt sicher ne riesige überraschung raus.

zu deinen 80%... ein guter tuner kann anhand der kennlinie und durch erfahrungswerte mit dem valving / den stacks sicher ein sehr gutes ergebnis abliefern, selbst wenn der fahrer akuter gefühlslegastheniker ist.


----------



## Hrabnar (29. Juli 2014)

styleroyal schrieb:


> jaja die base-tunes... da die gefahrene federhärte nicht berücksichtigt wird beim rechner => basetunes zugstufe = schwachsinn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe, du hast die Stacks demontiert, die Shims und die Federhärte nachgemessen und die Lochgröße bestimmt...

Bei meinem Rune mit CCDB war die Grundeinstellung der Zugstufe, vor allem Highspeed extrem daneben...aber Zugstufe is net das Problem...die kannst' grundjustieren im Stand.
Hab für die Druckstufen aber 6 Ausfahrten auf verschiedenen Trails gebraucht um zumindest ein ansatzweise allroundiges Setup zu finden...
Beim RS haben mir 2 Abfahrten gereicht und nur minimal nachkorrigiert...


----------



## pro-wheels (29. Juli 2014)

Wir haben nun endlich das Rune V2 in der Sonderfarbe Fluo Orange bekommen !!
Leider nur 2x Medium 
Das Orange ist identisch mit dem des Darksides


----------



## robser (3. August 2014)

Hi Leute, ich habe vor einiger Zeit nach den Buchsenmassen des Spitfires nachgefragt. Es sollten 40x8 und 25.4 x8 sein. Jedoch gibts es für Cane Creek nur 41 oder 38x8 aber keine 40x8...was muss ich denn nun nehmen?

vielen Dank

Robin


----------



## Kharne (3. August 2014)

Huber Buchsen


----------



## rappelkiste (5. August 2014)

nach überstandenem Alpencross noch ein paar Foddos von der Gerät 








Dieses Jahr ist das erste Mal dass ich danach nicht direkt wieder nach einem neuen Bike schreie...
Selbst bei Steigungen >20% geht das Teil ohne großen Einsatz gut hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (6. August 2014)

Sehr sehr fesch! welche Rahmengröße ist denn das? Wirkt so kompakt


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (6. August 2014)

Das liegt wohl an 650b


----------



## rappelkiste (6. August 2014)

Das ist Medium - und für mich schon recht lang. Ich würde auch gerne mal ein 29er fahren, allerdings wirkt das von außen bei 173cm schon etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## MindPatterns (7. August 2014)

Ich überlege gerade, mich von meinem Rune V2 in M zu trennen und auf das Spitfire in L (bin 177) zu wechseln. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Größe auf dem Spitti in L? Meine Beine sind ziemlich lang, dafür ist der Oberkörper eher kürzer.


----------



## rappelkiste (7. August 2014)

Ich würde ein "M" nehmen... Imho sind die Banshee Bikes nicht so "kurz"..
edit: Ich fahre ein "M" mit 40mm Vorbau bei einer SL von 79cm


----------



## MindPatterns (7. August 2014)

Ich hatte auf dem Rune schon L. Schrittlänge is ca. 84 cm. An der Sattelstütze könnte man einen Zeppelin festbinden 
Vorbau würde ich halt entsprechend kurz wählen...
Also... wer Interesse an einem gut gepflegten Rune hat - meins ist bald im Bikemarkt


----------



## rappelkiste (7. August 2014)

edit: hier stand Mist


----------



## rappelkiste (8. August 2014)

@MindPatterns 
Jetzt wo ich zufällig gesehen hab wo Du herkommst - bist Du ein "M" schon zur Probe gefahren ?  --> PM


----------



## MindPatterns (8. August 2014)

@*rappelkiste*
Mein Rune ist jetzt im Bikemarkt... bin noch kein Spitty in M Probe gefahren. Der Geo-Tabelle nach glaube ich aber mittlerweile aber auch, daß das Spitfire in M eher taugen würde. Die Daten unterscheiden sich doch um einiges von dem des Rune...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (8. August 2014)

weil ich grad mal wieder ein Bild habe  





Gruß Sven


----------



## svenson69 (8. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen
Mein Rune braucht eine neue Gabel.Einsatzgebiet mehr runter wie rauf,ab und zu mal Park.Die heimischen Trails sind eher verwurzelt und verblockt,ziemlich steinig und harter Boden.
Habe jetzt 3 Tage das Forum nach Meinungen durchforstet,dazu noch den Ibc-Federgabeltest und jetzt weiß ich überhaupt nicht mehr weiter.
Bos Deville fällt aus,die hab ich grad verkauft.Fox auch,die mag ich nicht.
Ich steh zwischen Pike / Lyrik / Mattoc / 55 Cr.
Was meint ihr?
Vielleicht ist ja jemand schon mehrere davon gefahren


----------



## Mr.Sound (8. August 2014)

Gegenfrage wieso verkaufst du die beste Gabel ? Pike, Lyrik SA, 55Rc3, x-fusion vengeance hab ich schon durch keine dämpft wie eine Bos ...

Gruß Sven


----------



## svenson69 (8. August 2014)

weil ich gern was anderes testen möchte und die Gabel hat mir nicht wirklich viel Glück gebracht.
Mit der Funktion war ich eigentlich zufrieden.würd auch wieder eine nehmen,allerdings mit 170mm und schwarz.


----------



## riotact (8. August 2014)

Ich erlaube mir hier kurz eine Zwischenfrage zu stellen: Hat von euch einer den Sattelklemmendurchmesser fürs Spitfire an der Hand? Ich kann wegen der Reverb Stealth schlecht schnell nachmessen.


----------



## Hrabnar (8. August 2014)

riotact schrieb:


> Ich erlaube mir hier kurz eine Zwischenfrage zu stellen: Hat von euch einer den Sattelklemmendurchmesser fürs Spitfire an der Hand? Ich kann wegen der Reverb Stealth schlecht schnell nachmessen.


34,9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malice (9. August 2014)

Sorry für OT, aber brauche kurz Hilfe: Habe kürzlich feststellen müssen, dass mein Spitfire am Hinterbau Spiel hat, welches sich bspw. beim auf- und ab bewegen am Oberrohr nahe Sitzrohr bemerkbar macht. Die Dämpferbuchsen fühlen sich allerdings gut an, ist ja eigentlich auch alles noch nahezu neu, vielleicht 200 km bewegt. Hat jemand Erfahrung diesbezüglich was das Spitfire angeht? Das zu lokalisieren grenzt ja fast an ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.

Edit: Wohl doch nicht unmöglich. Die Achse am oberen Drehpunkt war Schuld, etwas angezogen ist das Spiel nun verschwunden. Mal beobachten ob das der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist


----------



## ar_jay (9. August 2014)

Wer hat den eigentlich schon Erfahrung mit dem Darkside - wäre schön mal n bischen was darüber zu lesen. In den US-Foren hab ich gelesen das es wohl bei den 142er Ausfallenden Probleme mit der Kettenlinie geben soll, kann das jemand bestätigen - Abhilfe?


----------



## grey (9. August 2014)

Abhilfe = 150er ausfallenden.


----------



## ar_jay (9. August 2014)

aber ned wenn mer seine bestehenden LRS weiter fahren will


----------



## grey (10. August 2014)

dann musst halt ca. 8mm reinspacern und somit auf taco/kefü verzichten.

Ich wollte auch die bestehenden 142er weiterfahren, ist aber keine Option wenn man eben auch die niedrigen Gänge nutzen will.
Aber bitte probiers doch einfach selber..


----------



## Kharne (10. August 2014)

142 auf 150 aufspacern funtkioniert nicht!
@svenson69: Die Vengeance HLR Coil funzt out of the box besser als deine Kandidaten  Du musst zurzeit nur warten bis sich das Chaos etwas gelegt hat, Reset Racing hat den Vertrieb abgegeben, neuer Importeur wird wohl Bionicon.


----------



## svenson69 (10. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> 142 auf 150 aufspacern funtkioniert nicht!
> @svenson69: Die Vengeance HLR Coil funzt out of the box besser als deine Kandidaten  Du musst zurzeit nur warten bis sich das Chaos etwas gelegt hat, Reset Racing hat den Vertrieb abgegeben, neuer Importeur wird wohl Bionicon.


Ich kann nicht warten,brauch so schnell wie möglich eine Gabel
Hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit der neuen Marzocchi 350 CR?


----------



## Kharne (10. August 2014)

Für die 380 gibts noch keinerlei Ersatzteile, dabei ist die schon was am Markt. Noch Fragen?


----------



## svenson69 (10. August 2014)

Das sagt aber nichts über die 350 und ihr können aus.


----------



## Kharne (10. August 2014)

Ne Gabel, für die keinerlei Ersatzteile am Markt sind kommt mir nicht ins Haus, verständlich oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (10. August 2014)

Das ja,da geb ich dir Recht.Aber das kann ja auch nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## Third Eye (10. August 2014)

Schaltauge und Schaltwerk verbogen, Bremsscheibe hinten auch - aber in der Luft muß man eh nicht treten!


----------



## grey (10. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> 142 auf 150 aufspacern funtkioniert nicht!


Ich hab auch vom Kettenblatt geredet.


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. August 2014)

@Third Eye
hahahahaha  Passt, ab heute wird hinauf geflogen und runter gerollt!


----------



## NoMütze (11. August 2014)

Mit dem Prime trau ich mich auch auf die Weide...


----------



## NoMütze (11. August 2014)

...und komm die Berge hoch


----------



## BULL3T (12. August 2014)

Klasse Bikes Leute. Freue mich hier endlich mal ein paar schöne Banshees zu sehen.
Bin seit Anfang des Jahres auch Banshee Besitzer und sehr zufrieden. Was nur ziemlich nervt ist der Spürbare Pedalrückschlag beim Legend. Manchmal echt nicht angenehm ^^

Hier mal ein paar Fotos vom Hobel wie es Aktuell aufgebaut ist.


----------



## NoMütze (12. August 2014)

Sagts einmal...welche Dämpfer wären denn nun eine Alternative? Fürs Prime?

Mir zerschießts nämlich ständig (3mal seit April) die Negativkammer meines X-fusion O2 Dämpfers.
Sprich, die Kammer wird leer und der top-out ungedämpft hart.
Nun werden die Negativkammern bei X-fusion einzig/automatisch durch Montage der air-can
befüllt und das wars dann...nix mit Ausgleich.

Einerlei, geht eh zum Service...BSC in Italien?!?...

Trotzdem wär eine Alternative nicht schlecht.
Vorweg, CC wäre wohl bei meinen beschränkten Fähigkeiten sowohl einstellungstech. als auch fahrtech. ein overkill...

Danke


----------



## feliks (12. August 2014)

Also ich fahr seit fast 2 Monaten den RS Monarch+ Debon Air. Bin soweit auch ganz happy damit. Braucht halt recht viel Luftdruck. Und durch die wechselbaren Ausfallenden auch mit 40% SAG fahrbar, wobei das dann schon gut schaukelt beim treten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (12. August 2014)

Monarch oder Monarch Plus...normale Ausführung und du musst net den hohen Druck fahren...


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. August 2014)

Ich fahre im Rune einen Monarch Plus RC3 oder auch den Kage bzw den Float CTD und bin sehr zufrieden mit allen dreien. Der Float ist bei mir ein bisserl bockiger im Vergleich.


----------



## Mr.Sound (12. August 2014)

Jetzt wird die 140er Deville doch wo anders eingesetzt. Als Ersatz gabs eine Bos Deville AM 150mm 650B.  Lrs ist trotzdem 26"





Gruß Sven


----------



## svenson69 (12. August 2014)

Jetzt mit neuer Gabel,Bos Deville raus und Marzocchi 350 CR


----------



## feliks (12. August 2014)

Hat die zu viel Karottensaft bekommen oder wie?? 

Aber passt ja zum Schaltwerk


----------



## culoduro (12. August 2014)

Servus miteinander,
hätte einer von Euch Interesse, seinem 2014er Stealth Black Large Rune Rahmen mit Float X  gegen einen 2014er Grünen in L und mit CCDB Air CS umzutauschen?
Da ich das bike viel trage und auch nicht mehr der allerjüngste bin, denk ich über eine Verschlankungskur auch fürs Radl nach 

Gerne per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (20. August 2014)

Hab am Sonntag das erste mal mein DARKSIDE getestet und ich bin echt happy!






Danke @Gianty für's Foto!


----------



## 21XC12 (24. August 2014)

Hier der gleiche Drop aus einer anderen Perspektive im Pool "Foto des Tages". Über etwas Support aus der Banshee Family würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## Raesfeld (28. August 2014)

Frisch aufgebaut. 14,2 kg.
Fox hat seine Hausaufgaben gemacht. Der Float X ist gut.


----------



## 6TiWon (29. August 2014)

genau so haben will. abzugeben bei mir


----------



## embee (29. August 2014)

@Raesfeld: Welche Stütze fährst Du? 

Heißes Gefährt!!


----------



## Raesfeld (29. August 2014)

Rock Shox Reverb Stealth mit 125mm.
Der Absenkknopf ist links unten am Lenker montiert, wo sonst der Trigger für den Umwerfer ist.
Somit kann ich das Bike auf den Kopf stellen, ohne den Remote zu beschädigen


----------



## embee (29. August 2014)

ok, thx... jetzt am Rechner sehe ich's auch. War vorher nur auf meinen Mäusekino-Handy unterwegs  Ich bin noch auf ner schwarzen Anlternative zu meiner Lev Integra und dachte, Du hättest eine Moveloc.


----------



## neikless (31. August 2014)

in Gute Hände abzugeben , siehe Bikemarkt


----------



## 21XC12 (31. August 2014)

neikless schrieb:


> in Gute Hände abzugeben , siehe Bikemarkt


 
Nicht zufrieden?


----------



## Raesfeld (31. August 2014)

Die erste richtige Tour ist gefahren. Es war eine Schlammschlacht.
Bemerkenswert finde ich die Stille mit der man über Wurzelteppiche donnert. Kein Kettenklappern, kein Rumpeln. Einfach nur das satte Geräusch der aufschlagenden Reifen und der Wind in den Ohren.
Ich könnte mir selbst für Touren vorstellen, mal die niedrigste Einstellung der Flip-Chips zu testen.
Ich freue mich schon auf die erste Tour im richtig anspruchsvollen Gelände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (31. August 2014)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Die erste richtige Tour ist gefahren. Es war eine Schlammschlacht.
> Bemerkenswert finde ich die Stille mit der man über Wurzelteppiche donnert. Kein Kettenklappern, kein Rumpeln. Einfach nur das satte Geräusch der aufschlagenden Reifen und der Wind in den Ohren.
> Ich könnte mir selbst für Touren vorstellen, mal die niedrigste Einstellung der Flip-Chips zu testen.
> Ich freue mich schon auf die erste Tour im richtig anspruchsvollen Gelände


Mach noch einen schutz an die Sitzstrebe! Und zwar bis ganz Nahe an die Chips.


----------



## neikless (31. August 2014)

Mit dem Darkside bin ich voll zufrieden !
Hatte es mir extra für einen Tripp nach Canada gegönnt.
Es ist trotz Größe/Länge L und 650B noch verspielt und agil aber liegt auch verdammt satt.
Alledings habe ich hier zu Hause nicht die Zeit es artgerecht zu halten, ich will nicht
abwarten bis sich dies bestätigt  daher gute Gelegenheit.


----------



## 21XC12 (3. September 2014)

Meins ist vorerst mal fertig! Hier mal ein Handyshot.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (5. September 2014)

Mit über einem Jahr Verspätung habe ich mal Bilder gemacht! Musste vorher ausgiebig getestet werde, bevor es hier landet


----------



## 21XC12 (5. September 2014)

Schönes Rune! Raw gefällt mir generell sehr gut. Das Darkside gab's dieses Jahr nur in orange und schwarz-anodisiert. Hab mich für das schwarz-anodisiert entschieden, da die Oberfläche nicht so anfällig ist.


----------



## osbow (5. September 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Schönes Rune!


Das über dir ist ein Spitfire.


----------



## nullstein (5. September 2014)

Habe heute meinen Rune Rahmen bekomme und hab gleich angefangen aufzubauen. Das Verlegen der hinteren Bremsleitung und des Schaltzugs machen mir noch etwas Kopfzerbrechen. Verlege ich die Leitungen wie nils.lohbarbek innen an den Sitzstreben, so scheint mir das zu wenig Platz zwischen Reifen (Baron 2.5) und Leitung. Und außen lang find auch nicht optimal. Wie habt ihr das gelöst?


----------



## Kharne (5. September 2014)

Die sauberste Variante wäre die Züge auf/unter den Zugstreben zu verlegen, da die innen gut was abkriegen, wenn du im Matsch unterwegs bist.


----------



## 21XC12 (5. September 2014)

osbow schrieb:


> Das über dir ist ein Spitfire.


Ups! Danke für den Hinweis. Schön ist es trzd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (5. September 2014)

Bremse auf, lass krachen... soweit es unser Flachland hier zulässt


----------



## nullstein (6. September 2014)

Darf ich eintreten? 

Leider etwas dick geworden. 14,9kg mit Kaiser (1422g) und Baron (1312g).









Teileliste:
Rune V2 Gr.L
CCDB Air CS mit Huber Buchsen
Rock Shox Pike RCT3 SA 26"
Syntace Megaforce 2 40mm
Race Face Sixc 785mm Lenker
ODI Rogue Griffe
SLX BR-M665 Bremse
SM-RT76 180mm v/h
Thomson Elite 367mm
SLR XP
XTR FC-M980 Trail Kurbel mit XTR Innenlager
Race Face n/w 32T KB
Carbocage X1 Prototyp
Point-One Podium Pedale
KMC X10SL
XTR RD-M985 SW umgebaut auf Saint Käfig
XT Kassette 11-36 mit Hope T-Rex
VR: ZTR Flow EX mit Hope Pro2 Evo Laser/D-Light
HR: Alexrims Supra30 mit DT FR440 Laser/D-Light
Butyl Schläuche
Continental Kaiser 2.5/Continental Baron 2.5

Bevor einer meckert:
der Lenker ist mittlerweile etwas Richtung Fahrer gedreht.

Montag geht es ab nach Saalbach und da wird die Büchse eingeweiht.


----------



## san_andreas (6. September 2014)

Zu dick ! Raus hier !

Geil geworden !


----------



## NoStyle (6. September 2014)

Ich versteh diese Gramm-Feilscherei irgendwie nicht immer ... ist doch super geworden!


----------



## san_andreas (6. September 2014)

Wie macht ihr das immer mit dem XTR Schaltwerk ? Ein Saint und ein XTR schlachten ?


----------



## nullstein (6. September 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das immer mit dem XTR Schaltwerk ? Ein Saint und ein XTR schlachten ?


Ein XTR SW kaufen und für 15€ einen Zee (Saint) Käfig kaufen. Schau mal bei HS Bikediscount, da findest du die Einzelteile.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...blech-innen-ss-fuer-saint-zee-90973/wg_id-453
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-kettenleitblech-aussen-ss-fuer-rd-m820-90977/wg_id-453


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JPR (10. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich überlege, ob ich mir ein Banshee Prime kaufen soll und würde mir daher gerne mal eins in Natura ansehen und vielleicht wenn möglich eine Runde probefahren. Besitzt jemand im Großraum Stuttgart oder Karlsruhe zufällig eines in Rahmengröße XL?


----------



## haha (10. September 2014)

Lange war es geplant, nun ist es geschafft. Die erste Kettenführung, speziell aufs Banshee Rune, Spitfire, Prime und Phantom abgestimmt, für den Betrieb mit zwei Kettenblättern, ist fertig. Wer also auf der Suche ist nach was Passendem wird jetzt fündig. Optional auch mit Bashguard fahrbar, wiegt sie 44 Gramm bei 79,90€. Wer eine möchte, der meldet sich einfach bei everyday26 per Mail.


----------



## NoStyle (10. September 2014)

Gute Arbeit Bernhard!


----------



## Cirest (10. September 2014)

nach dem spitfire, ein anderes banshee gerät;  als verkappter 20neiner opponent muss ich doch sagen, das prime überzeugt! hätt ich mir nicht gedacht! review folgt.
größe m - 180 cm körpergröße - 80mm vorbau
gewicht ca 13,5kg


----------



## Hrabnar (10. September 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Gute Arbeit Bernhard!


Hat sich wohl zu lang mit seinem Standnachbarn auf der EB unterhalten


----------



## culoduro (11. September 2014)

@Cirest 
was stellst jetzt mit Deinem Spitfire an?


----------



## BommelMaster (11. September 2014)

mittlerweile wurden einige Teile incl Rahmen ausgetauscht und nun sieht mein Spitfire so aus :


----------



## Kharne (11. September 2014)

Sag Bescheid, wenn deine Gabel in (Klein-)Serie geht


----------



## Hrabnar (11. September 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> mittlerweile wurden einige Teile incl Rahmen ausgetauscht und nun sieht mein Spitfire so aus :


Die Gabel tätete mich auch interessieren...


----------



## BommelMaster (11. September 2014)

alles klar  würd mir wünschen sowas mal machen zu können. größtes Problem momentan, ist, die inneren Rohre in passender Qualität zu bekommen.

Um kurz zu den technischen Daten zu kommen: momentan bin ich ja bei 1980g. Den nächste Proto bin ich gerade am konzipieren. Mit dem will ich auf jeden Fall die 1900er Marke knacken, bzw eigentlich könnte uach 1850 oder 1800 fallen. Also auf jeden Fall leichter als die Pike - aber mit viel größerer Biegesteifigkeit. Das ist mE die größte Schwachstelle der aktuellen Endurogabeln. Sie sind superleicht, aber die wichtigste Steifigkeit nach vorne und hinten ist eben sehr gering.


Wenns mal soweit sein sollte mit einer Kleinserie - wird das schon die Runde machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (11. September 2014)

Echt wunderbar dein Spitfire! Ein bisserl arg bunt vielleicht 

@haha
Wunderschön geworden, die Führung!


----------



## JansonJanson (11. September 2014)

@BommelMaster: Machst Du solche Standrohr Fender auch für die Dorado ?!


----------



## BommelMaster (11. September 2014)

nein, das sind andere montage punkte. gibt aber im forum hier einen der sowas machen kann für die dorado!


----------



## Cirest (11. September 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> @Cirest
> was stellst jetzt mit Deinem Spitfire an?


hat den besitzer gewechselt


----------



## NoStyle (13. September 2014)

Ist wohl ein 2015er Rune, mit neuer Farbe und abgeänderten reduzierten Grafix.
Gibt keine großen Änderungen bei Banshee ausser andere Dämpfer-Optionen und Farben. Gut so, warum auch! 
Das Rune kommt in Orange, Raw, Ano-Black. Das Spifire in Mint-Green, Raw und Ano-Black.


----------



## nullstein (13. September 2014)

Die reduzierten Decals gefallen mir sehr gut!
Und das Orange ist eh geil 
Das Mint vom Spitty sieht auch gut aus.


----------



## NoStyle (13. September 2014)

Ja, mir gefallen die neuen Decals auch gut - weniger ist so oft mehr! 
Mal schauen, vielleicht werde ich über den Winter auch neue Decals für mein Spitfire machen lassen. Inzwischen haben sie doch etwas "gelitten" ...


----------



## nullstein (13. September 2014)

Bekommt man die einfach ab?


----------



## Raesfeld (13. September 2014)

Jede Nichtänderung an der Technik bedeutet, dass unsere Banshees noch State Of The Art sind! 

Das Rune fährt sich auch gut im Park, gestern war Winterberg dran. Die Umbauten in WiBe gefallen mir persönlich gut. Einige Locals beschweren sich aber über die vielen Entschärfungen. Der Float X performt auf jeder Strecke konstant gut von Oben bis Unten!





Im Park hätte ich aber lieber ne Lyrik oder ne Durolux gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (13. September 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Bekommt man die einfach ab?


Kommt auf die Lackierung an. Die farbig gepulverten Finishes haben die Decals meines Wissens unter Klarlack, ebenso Alu-Raw - geht dann so nicht. Bei den schwarz anodisierten geht es, da einfach aufgeklebt.


----------



## Mr.Sound (13. September 2014)

@BommelMaster passt der HD trotz der 26er Ausfallenden? Oder hast du die 650B Ausfaller? 

Gruß Sven


----------



## BommelMaster (13. September 2014)

jo das passt mit den 26" Ausfallern.

650er ausfallenden hab ich nicht. mit den normalen kann man alles machen, reicht völlig aus!


----------



## BrotherMo (13. September 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ist wohl ein 2015er Rune, mit neuer Farbe und abgeänderten reduzierten Grafix.
> Gibt keine großen Änderungen bei Banshee ausser andere Dämpfer-Optionen und Farben. Gut so, warum auch!
> Das Rune kommt in Orange, Raw, Ano-Black. Das Spifire in Mint-Green, Raw und Ano-Black.



Wo hast du die Info/Bilder her...
Wenn das Grün beim Spiti kommt muss ich doch nochmal mein schwarz überdenken..


----------



## nullstein (13. September 2014)

Die neuen Modelle sind bereits auf der Banshee Homepage.


----------



## BrotherMo (14. September 2014)

Das Mint-Blau/Grün am Spitfire sieht ja mal heftig aus.... Ob das in Verbindung mit einem 100kg Fahrer heftig kommt..
I LIKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (14. September 2014)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Jede Nichtänderung an der Technik bedeutet, dass unsere Banshees noch State Of The Art sind!


Nunja, bei Banshee sind die Entwicklungszyklen etwas "langsamer" als bei anderen. Dazu sind die V2-Bikes ab 2013 nicht in allen, aber in vielen Dingen, 2 Jahre ihrer Zeit voraus gewesen. Sieht man ja was für 2015 alles an "Race" und "Enduro" auf den Markt kommt ...



BrotherMo schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Info/Bilder her ...


Natürlich die Banshee-HP: http://www.bansheebikes.com
Banshee-Forum auf mtbr.com: http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/
Banshee auf Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/BansheeBikes?fref=ts



Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Passt der HD trotz der 26er Ausfallenden? Oder hast du die 650B Ausfaller?


Ich fahre von Beginn an 650B in den 26er Dropouts. Der 2.25er HansDampf passt prima, ebenso ein Maxis HR II in 2.3. Alles über 2.3 kann dann etwas eng werden, allerdings nur an der mittleren kleinen Querstrebe am Hinterbau. Ansonsten ist da reichlich Platz. Ich habe da ca. 7 bis 8mm zwischen Reifen und Querstrebe (im Flip-Chip Neutral-Setting) ...


----------



## Mr.Sound (14. September 2014)

Du meinst wohl den 2.35er Hans Dampf? Denn einen 2.25er finde ich auf der Schwalbe HP nicht. Flip Chips werden dann wohl auf Low Setting sein.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Hrabnar (14. September 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Nunja, bei Banshee sind die Entwicklungszyklen etwas "langsamer" als bei anderen. Dazu sind die V2-Bikes ab 2013 nicht in allen, aber in vielen Dingen, 2 Jahre ihrer Zeit voraus gewesen. Sieht man ja was für 2015 alles an "Race" und "Enduro" auf den Markt kommt ...
> 
> 
> Natürlich die Banshee-HP: http://www.bansheebikes.com
> ...


Da hast du völlig recht 2010 das Spiti V1 aufgebaut...und 3 Jahre später Solo von SantaCruz, OneTwenty von Pyga, Bandit von Transitionbikes...
Und ich war mit der Kiste auch im Park, bei sauberem Fahrstil geht da schon Einiges...


----------



## culoduro (14. September 2014)

Naja... was schon schön wäre, wäre eine Geo, die low / slack/ long Rechnung trägt, auch bei 650B.
Zumindest also beim Rune neue Ausfallenden, die die Tretlagerhöhe ggü. 26" unverändert lassen.

Und wirklich lang im Front Center/ Reach ist das Rune auch nicht mehr, wenns mans mit Sanction, Rallon, etc. vergleicht. Das Spitfire hat da schon, gerade mit den anderen Trailbikes verglichen, die progressivere Geo - niedriger, länger..


----------



## NoStyle (14. September 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl den 2.35er Hans Dampf? Denn einen 2.25er finde ich auf der Schwalbe HP nicht. Flip Chips werden dann wohl auf Low Setting sein.
> 
> Gruß Sven


Doch doch, ich meine den 2.25er HansDampf. Den gibt´s in der Trailstar-Mischung:
http://www.schwalbe.com/de/offroad-reader/hans-dampf.html 
Welchen Bommelmaster fährt weiss ich natürlich nicht ... 



odysseus schrieb:


> Naja... was schon schön wäre, wäre eine Geo, die low / slack/ long Rechnung trägt, auch bei 650B.
> Zumindest also beim Rune neue Ausfallenden, die die Tretlagerhöhe ggü. 26" unverändert lassen.
> 
> Und wirklich lang im Front Center/ Reach ist das Rune auch nicht mehr, wenns mans mit Sanction, Rallon, etc. vergleicht. Das Spitfire hat da schon, gerade mit den anderen Trailbikes verglichen, die progressivere Geo - niedriger, länger..


Eine explizite Geo-Anpassung auf 650B geht leider nicht nur über die Ausfallenden. Da müsste auch das Rahmendreieck etwas angepasst werden. Sonst werden alle Winkel recht flach, nur um ein niedrigeres Tretlager zu generieren. Beim Spitfire ist das schon deutlich besser, da von Hause aus schon "niedriger" ...

Ist zudem recht "logisch" dass das Rune nicht mehr ganz so "progressiv" in Sachen Geo ist ... die von Dir genannten Bikes (ausser Mondraker mit Forward-Geo) kamen ja alle erst nach dem Rune ...


----------



## Kharne (14. September 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl den 2.35er Hans Dampf? Denn einen 2.25er finde ich auf der Schwalbe HP nicht.



Das Ding gibbet wirklich.


----------



## culoduro (14. September 2014)

@NoStyle
ok, das macht Sinn. Dann brauch ich nicht über evtl. Custom Ausfallenden anfertigen lassen rumträumen (ob die bei meinem level an Fachkenntnis was würden, sei mal dahingestellt..)

Ich find die 650B Geschichte schon spannend, eigentlich genau das, was ich mir nach parallelem Fahren von 26er und 29er am Madritschjoch und Goldsee/ etc. Trail gewünscht hab. Leider geht beim Rune für mich das instinktiv-traumwandlerisch sichere Handling etwas verloren mit 650B Laufrädern, obwohl das auf ausgewaschenen steilen trails schon nochmal einen erstaunlichen Zuwachs bietet mit dem v.a. grösseren VR.

Hast Du den 2.3 HR2 oder evtl. den DHR 2 in 2.3 mal ausprobiert in Deinem 26er Hinterbau?


----------



## Pornspirit (14. September 2014)

Also bei mir passt der 2.35 HD in 26" Ausfaller low setting (Spitfire)! Und es ist ein Höhenausgleich zwischen den 26" und 650b Ausfallern, allerdings "nur" 5mm und keine 10mm.

Über Custom Ausfaller habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Sollten eine Hinterbaulänge von 435mm haben und noch mal 5mm tiefer sein. Wird ein Winter Projekt... Noch tiefer macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn, da man bei 26" im Low Setting doch arg oft aufsetzt. Lenkwinkel wird dann natürlich auch noch flacher.


----------



## BommelMaster (14. September 2014)

was für ausfallenden schweben euch denn vor?

für mich wärs kein Problem hier mal was zu konstruieren. 
mir schwebt da für mein spitty auch schon länger sowas im Kopf herum, weil die originalen Dropouts schon auch sehr schwer sind. ich würde eventuell eine leicht version ins Auge fassen welche mit Aluschrauben befestigt wird statt den Stahlschrauben, dafür aber 2 ALu statt einer Stahlschraube, dafür entweder dann feste position oder nur noch ein High und ein Low ohne Mittelstellung.

Welche Hinterbaulänge und welche Höhe im vergleich zum standard ausfallende wünscht ihr euch?


----------



## Hrabnar (14. September 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> was für ausfallenden schweben euch denn vor?
> 
> für mich wärs kein Problem hier mal was zu konstruieren.
> mir schwebt da für mein spitty auch schon länger sowas im Kopf herum, weil die originalen Dropouts schon auch sehr schwer sind. ich würde eventuell eine leicht version ins Auge fassen welche mit Aluschrauben befestigt wird statt den Stahlschrauben, dafür aber 2 ALu statt einer Stahlschraube, dafür entweder dann feste position oder nur noch ein High und ein Low ohne Mittelstellung.
> ...


Wenn ein 2,3er Maxxis mit 26"-Ausfallern passt...sollte es nicht kürzer werden für mich...Low-Setting, fahre jetzt mit 26" die mittlere und es passt...
Bin mir nicht ganz im Klaren, wie die Chips ersetzt werden sollen :| 
Die werden doch von außen verschraubt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornspirit (14. September 2014)

Hmmm, noch mal 5mm tiefer als die 650b Ausfaller, also 10mm tiefer als die 26". Hinterbaulänge evtl etwas länger, so 435mm so dass etwas mehr Luft zwischen Reifen und Strebe ist. Weiß jetzt allerdings nicht wie es die Rune Fraktion sieht!?
Meine Kollege ist noch im Uralub dann werde ich das Thema auch mal angreifen.

Ansatt den Chips zwei Schrauben pro Langloch, also 4 Alu Schrauben pro Seite oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## BommelMaster (14. September 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Wenn ein 2,3er Maxxis mit 26"-Ausfallern passt...sollte es nicht kürzer werden für mich...Low-Setting, fahre jetzt mit 26" die mittlere und es passt...
> Bin mir nicht ganz im Klaren, wie die Chips ersetzt werden sollen :|
> Die werden doch von außen verschraubt...



also die 2 stahlschrauben pro ausfallende würde ich einfach gegen 4 aluschrauben pro ausfallende austauschen. da ich persönlich nicht auf Verstelloptionen stehe, würde ich die schrauben dann so positionieren dass sie jeweils ein Ende eines Langloches einnehmen, dann hat man breite abstützung und alles ist bombenfest. Die Chips außen werden dann auch neu gemacht.

Es gibt z.b. von Scott schöne M8x0,75mm Aluschrauben (sieht hier rechts oben http://www.bike-alm.de/images/product_images/popup_images/49331_0.jpg ) die auch beim voltage und co. am Ausfallende verwendung finden.

Man kann diese Schrauben einzeln bestellen, sind nicht so arg teuer.

viel Gewicht spart man sich allein mit den Aluschrauben nicht, aber es ist eine insg hochwertigere Optik.







Pornspirit schrieb:


> Hmmm, noch mal 5mm tiefer als die 650b Ausfaller, also 10mm tiefer als die 26". Hinterbaulänge evtl etwas länger, so 435mm so dass etwas mehr Luft zwischen Reifen und Strebe ist. Weiß jetzt allerdings nicht wie es die Rune Fraktion sieht!?
> Meine Kollege ist noch im Uralub dann werde ich das Thema auch mal angreifen.
> 
> Ansatt den Chips zwei Schrauben pro Langloch, also 4 Alu Schrauben pro Seite oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?



genau so wie du es schreibst!

Ich persönlich würde die Hinterbaulänge ja nicht länger machen - aber da kann man ja mal sehen was andere dazu meinen.

Ich persönlich fahre bei 650b, 555er Gabeleinbauhöhe das Spitfire V2 in der mittleren Einstellung und möchte es nicht flacher!


----------



## culoduro (14. September 2014)

@BommelMaster

das ist ja cool!
Hinterbaulänge: Am liebsten bei 650B eine 430mm (so wie jetzt im slack setting für 26") Länge - aber vom Tretlager müsste es ca 1cm runterkommen ggü dem tiefsten jetzigen Setting.
Ich weiss nicht ob das geht.
Mit der 170er Deville (EBL 555mm) und vorne einem Magic Mary 2.35/ hinten Ardent 2.25, und 30mm Innenweite Felgen, bin ich bei 650B bei einer Innenlagerhöhe von knapp 360mm. Ziel wären unter 350mm zu kommen, vielleicht auf 345mm, mit gescheiten Reifen.
Ich komm sehr günstig an eine Fox 36, die ich gerne mal ausprobieren möchte - dann fallen vorne 6mm (zumindest nominal...) von der Gabel weg (555 --> 549mm). Heisst, wohl so 3-4mm am Tretlager. Dann bräuchte es noch so wenigstens 6-8mm, die ich mit dem Custom Ausfallenden runterkommen müsste.

In die 26er Ausfallenden passt bei mir maximal der 2.25 Ardent rein bei den breiteren Felgen, und dann sind auch nur ein paar mm Platz. Rock Razor in 2.35 passt nicht. Ebensowenig der Ardent in 2.4. Schlamm hats hier nicht massig, aber nass ist es im Bergwald schon viel.
Heisst, ich werde in der Länge der Kettenstreben wohl schon ca 1cm + brauchen - würde aber am liebsten bei ca. 430mm Kettenstreben bleiben...
Geo müsste jetzt eigentlich nicht noch viel flacher werden.

Vielleicht sind das zuviele unvereinbare Wünsche, bzw. reines Wunschdenken. Kannst mir ja mal sagen, was gehen würde.

Also, nach Priorität geordnet:
1. Tretlagerabsenkung (0,8-1cm)
2. wenn möglich, beibehalten der Lenk und Sitzwinkel
3. Beibehalten der Kettenstrebenlänge von 430 im slack setting


----------



## culoduro (14. September 2014)

Mir würde eine Geo (Rune!) auch reichen. Brauche die Verstellerei nicht, vor allem nicht, weil halt in allen Optionen ausser der slack/ low das Tretlager wieder hochkommt...


----------



## BommelMaster (14. September 2014)

also wenn ich das grob überfliege geht das nicht dass du:

1. niedrigeres tretlager
und 
2. gleiche winkel hast, bei gleichbleibender Gabellänge und auch noch 650b Vorderrad.

wenn du 430mm strebe im 26" ausfallende schon probleme mit dem reifen hast, kann ich das mit custom Ausfallenden und ebenfals 430er Streben nicht ändern.

lese aber später nochmal genauer und muss man bei mir die daten checken


----------



## culoduro (14. September 2014)

Das dachte ich mir natürlich auch, aber da ich nicht der grösste Checker in Punkto Geometrie und Suspension design bin, dachte ich mir, ich poste es einfach mal.


----------



## iceis (14. September 2014)

Wie schauts mit Carbonausfallenden aus?
100-140g Gewichtsersparnis sollten da doch drin sein?


----------



## Hrabnar (15. September 2014)

iceis schrieb:


> Wie schauts mit Carbonausfallenden aus?
> 100-140g Gewichtsersparnis sollten da doch drin sein?


Bleibt halt die Frage, der Kosten...wenn du's stabilitätsmäßig nicht aus einer Platte säbelst wird's wohl recht teuer werden...von div. Knarz - und Knackgeräuschen mal abgesehen...


----------



## culoduro (15. September 2014)

So, nochmal geguckt mit den 650B Laufrädern...

2.35 Magic Mary = 71cm hoch = 28 Zoll
2.25 Ardent = 70.3cm = 27,6 Zoll

Das Hauptproblem sind die unterste Querstrebe und die beiden Vertikalstreben, die in einem leichten Bogen auf den Reifen zu verlaufen.
Da hat der Ardent jeweils nur 2-3mm Platz, im slack setting und 26" Ausfallenden. Mit dem 26er Laufrad und Minion 2.4 DHR 2 ist jeweils 1 cm Platz.
Würde man das mittlere Setting nehmen, so müsste sich diese Problematik nach meinem Augenmass bzw. Denke eher noch verschärfen, weil der Reifen dann noch weiter auf die untere Querstrebe zuwandert.
Andersherum - wenn man noch etwas slacker geht im Custom Ausfallende, müsste es etwas besser werden.

Kettenstrebenlänge: bei 429 oder 430 wie jetzt zu bleiben  - die Phantasie kann ich knicken. Gerade mit einem 2.4er Reifen ist das nicht realistisch. Also wenigstens +6mm Länge, schätze ich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (15. September 2014)

@ Bommelmaster...sollten wir 'n eigenen Fred aufmachen, ist ja 'ne Galerie?
Ich hab bei mir ein zersägtes Stück Steckschutzblech an den Streben, sonst verhängen sich gern Blätter und Co im Hinterbau...fahre nur Ardent/Ardent Race oder Ikon jeweils in 2,20/2,25 hinten und hab aktuell noch ca. 10mm Platz zum Plastik bei low...wenn's nur noch 5-6mm sind ist auch ok  bei niedriger Einstellung und 650b...
Sonst hätte ich nur noch den Wunsch nach 'ner PM7 Bremsaufnahme...da könnte ich den Adapeter sparen...
Und ein wenig Custommade-Optik...schwarz mit silbernen Ausfräsungen...


----------



## BommelMaster (15. September 2014)

Bleiben wir erstmal hier, wenns nicht passt werden wir schon vertrieben werden.

Also ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt was gefordert wird und was gewollt wird.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wollt ihr ein Ausfallende für 650b, das aber nur eine minimal längere Kettenstrebe hat um die nötige Reifenfreiheit zu gewährleisten. Das ganze von der Geo ungefähr in der SlackStellung der 26" Ausfallenden.

Ich persönlich habe mit der Reifenfreiheit mit orig. 26" Ausfallern in Verbindung mit 650b Reifen keine Probleme. Würde ungern die CS länger machen.

Ich sehe aber gerade etwas das Problem dass sich hier jeder was anderes wünscht. Hier etwas Custommäßiges zu machen ist aber leider nu dann sinnvoll, wenn die generelle Richtung der Wünsche in die selbe Kerbe schlägt.

Ich persönlich würde mir eben die Geo vom 26" Ausfallende in Mittelstellung wünschen, aber gern mit PM6 oder 7" integriert, und einer verbesserten Achsaufnahme mit der sog. "Einfädelhilfe" wobei ich das linke Ausfalende nach unten offen machen würde, dass man die Achse nicht aus der Nabe ziehen muss beim Radwechsel.

Und halt natürlich leichter(250g wiegen die originalen, unter 200g müsste man kommen) - ohne Verstelloption

Edit:
Habe gerade meine Reifenfreiheit gecheckt. HAns Dampf 2,35 650b - bei der mittleren Strebe sind nur noch 3mm Platz. Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, funktioniert aber problemlos.

Braucht ihr wirklich eine längere Kettenstrebe?
Wie sieht das beim Rune aus?

Ihr könntet mal kurz folgende Fragen beantworte, dass man die Tendenz erkennt:

Ich wünsche mir(im Vergleich zu 26" Dropout in MITTELstellung), egal ob Rune oder Spitty:

1. Kettenstrebenlänge gleich oder länger(wenn ja um wieviel) ?
2. Hinterradachsposition gleich oder höher(=Slacker) ?

Dabei ist erstmal egal ob ihr 650b fahren wollt oder nicht, ich versuche hiermit nur rauszufinden in welche Richtung Custom Ausfallenden gehen sollen, die fürs Rune genauso psasen wie fürs Spitty


----------



## Pilatus (15. September 2014)

ich melde ebenfalls Interesse an leichteren Ausfallern für 650b.
ich weiß nicht genau was ich will. fahr im Moment die 650b auf low und bin zufrieden. vielleicht sollte ich mal die 26er versuchen?


----------



## Hrabnar (15. September 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Bleiben wir erstmal hier, wenns nicht passt werden wir schon vertrieben werden.
> 
> Also ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt was gefordert wird und was gewollt wird.
> 
> ...


- PM7 Bremsaufnahme
- Gleiche Höhe f. 650b im Vergleich zu
   26" -> muss dann wohl etwas höher
   sein, da ja Laufrad größer ist
- möglichst gleiche Länge, max 5mm
   mehr, wenn gefordert

Links unten offen...hm, die Achse purzelt doch dann eh aus der Nabe?!?
Will auf keinen Fall was weniger stabiles,  wenn du da keine Bedenken hast -> mir worscht ob offen oder zu.
Nabenführung wäre top.


----------



## kathoz (15. September 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Bleiben wir erstmal hier, wenns nicht passt werden wir schon vertrieben werden.
> 
> Also ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt was gefordert wird und was gewollt wird.
> 
> ...




Moin
klinke mich auch einmal ein hätte auch Interesse an solchen Custom Dropouts für mein Spiti
26 Zoll , Mittelstellung (ohne Verstelloption), PM7 Integriert.
eventuell hätte ich auch Interesse an 650b Dropouts dann mit Slackstellung PM7 , und die Kettenstrebe so wenig verlängert wie möglich allerdings sollte im Hinterbau schon genügend Platz für ein 2.35 Reifen sein.
Gruß Markus


----------



## nullstein (15. September 2014)

Meine Wünsche 
Rune:
26"
slack Position
PM 7
Einfädelhilfe
leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (15. September 2014)

Das Rune hat den etwas kürzeren Hinterbau,  beim Spiti ist etwas mehr Platz.... 
Wünsche mir 
Slacker/ höher um 1-1.2cm als die jetzige slack Stellung
PM7
Kettenstrebe um 5-10m länger 

Und bin auch skeptisch bezüglich Ausfallende offen lassen.  
Lieber so lateral steif wie möglich..


----------



## Hrabnar (15. September 2014)

Ich glaub es geht eh darum nur 'ne Kombi aus 26"/650b zu realisieren...oder hab ich was nicht geschnallt?


----------



## culoduro (15. September 2014)

Was meinst Du mit Kombi aus 26/650b,  @Hrabnar?


----------



## Hrabnar (15. September 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit Kombi aus 26/650b,  @Hrabnar?


Quasi Eins für Alles...evtl. minimal länger als 26" aber so kurz wie möglich für 27,5", möglichst ohne Verstelloption um es einfach und leicht zu halten...


----------



## BommelMaster (15. September 2014)

also wenn dann ist es sinnvoll ein einziges Ausfallende zu machen, mit so geringem Kompromiss wie möglich.

Meine bisherigen Gedanken wären:

Ausfallenden minimal länger als die 26" Variante, um eben dicken 650B Reifen noch etwas Platz zu schaffen, aber gerade soviel wie nötig. Ich dachte da so an 3-4mm Kettenstrebenlänge.

Desweitere wäre es wohl sinnvoll einen minimalen Verstellweg einzuplanen, da es fraktionen gibt, vorallem wohl am rune, die sicher gern sehr flach unterwegs sind, und die anderen fürs normale TOurenfahren eine Position exakt wie die 26" Mittelstellung fahren.

Daher würde ich andenken die Höhenverstellung so zu machen, dass die steile Position der 26"Dropout Mittelstellung entspricht, und die Flachere dann 5mm höher ist .

Bissl gebastelt hab ich jetzt schon, ist aber allererste Bearbeitung, noch keine Optimierung, nur dass man eine Richtung erkennt 
wiegt jetzt 90g, das linke incl PM7


----------



## Pornspirit (15. September 2014)

Schaut gut aus! 
Geht in die richtige Richtung!


----------



## Hrabnar (15. September 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> also wenn dann ist es sinnvoll ein einziges Ausfallende zu machen, mit so geringem Kompromiss wie möglich.
> 
> Meine bisherigen Gedanken wären:
> 
> ...


Genau so...


----------



## culoduro (15. September 2014)

Danke schon mal fürs durchstarten, Bommelmaster! 
Aber 5mm höher als die jetzige mittlere Position ist doch keine Veränderung zur jetzigen flachen Position?!  Woher würde dann die 1cm Tretlager Absenkung kommen?


----------



## BommelMaster (15. September 2014)

Hey

wie oben schon beschrieben, geht es leider nicht, bei gleichbleibenden WInkeln, gleicher Federgabel und größerem Vorderradradius eine Absenkung des Tretlagers zu erreichen.

Leider kommst du nicht drum rum, wenn du 650b Reifen einbaust, dass du mit dem Tretlager etwas höher kommst - es sei denn, du setzt das Rad hinten extrem tief, aber ich glaube einen noch flacheren Lenkwinkel als die original "Slackposition" braucht kaum wer.

Im Grunde geht es nur darum, eine etwas größere Reifenfreiheit für 650b zu erreichen, was man mit rund 4mm mehr Kettenstrebenlänge eben schaffen kann, und zusätzlich den PM7 Standard zu inkludieren UND eben das GEwicht zu senken.

eine revolutionär neue Geometrie wird nicht drin sein, und auch nicht der Sinn des ganzen, da die Geo vom RUne und Spitfire ja schon super ist, so wie sie ist


----------



## Hrabnar (15. September 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> wie oben schon beschrieben, geht es leider nicht, bei gleichbleibenden WInkeln, gleicher Federgabel und größerem Vorderradradius eine Absenkung des Tretlagers zu erreichen.
> 
> ...


Wort drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (15. September 2014)

Ich rede auch gar nicht von einer revolutionär neuen Geometrie.
Ganz im Gegenteil, ich würde gerne die 26er Geo soweit wie möglich behalten, bei der Verwendung von 650B Laufrädern. Inkl. des schön tiefen Tretlagers in der slack Position.

Das war ja der Ausgangspunkt vor ca 2 Seiten.
Das wichtigste wäre mir die Tretlagerabsenkung. Um mehr als die 5mm, die mit den 650B Ausfallern drin zu sein scheinen.
Das zweitwichtigste die nicht allzu grosse Längung der Kettenstreben. mit 3-4mm werde ich aber nicht hinkommen beim Rune. Ich hab jetzt gemessene 3 mm Platz, bei einem kleineren Reifen. Einen 2.4er Ardent oder DHR oder Ibex werde ich mit extra 3-4mm nicht reinkriegen, sondern maximal einen 2.35er Rock Razor.

Gewichtsersparnis von 50 oder 70g (bei einem 4kg Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer) und PM7 sind für mich nice to have, aber wirklich sekundär.

Ihr habt halt beim Spitfire etwas mehr Kettenstrebenlänge, und braucht daher weniger Zuwachs. Vielleicht machen Deine dropouts dann vorrangig für Spitfire Fahrer Sinn.

Was hast Du denn jetzt an Tretlagerabsenkung angedacht? Ggü. der jetzt tiefsten Stellung?


----------



## culoduro (15. September 2014)

Pornspirit schrieb:


> Hmmm, noch mal 5mm tiefer als die 650b Ausfaller, also 10mm tiefer als die 26". Hinterbaulänge evtl etwas länger, so 435mm so dass etwas mehr Luft zwischen Reifen und Strebe ist. Weiß jetzt allerdings nicht wie es die Rune Fraktion sieht!?



So ähnlich schreibt @Pornspirit ja auch...


----------



## BommelMaster (15. September 2014)

Nochmal:

wenn du das Tretlager mittels hintere Ausfallenden "absenkst" heißt das, dass du statt einem 65° Lenkwinkel bei einem 63° Lenkwinkel landen wirst.

Oder wie genau stellst du dir das vor?

"Was hast Du denn jetzt an Tretlagerabsenkung angedacht? Ggü. der jetzt tiefsten Stellung?"
Ich persönlich finde, dass die Flache 26" Einstellung schon flach genug ist - ich weiß nicht warum es noch flacher sein soll.
Ich würde daher gerne die Highposition so machen wie jetzt 26" mittel, und die Slackposition vllt um ein klein wenig flacher als die 26" Slackposition(ca 2mm, nicht zu viel) dann können all die, die ernsthaft der Meinung sind, extremst flachen fahren zu müssen, das auch tun


----------



## culoduro (15. September 2014)

^^ Das war ja NoStyle's ursprüngliche Warnung an mich - und dann hast Du gemeint, Du könntest da schon mal was drehen.
Also habe ich naiverweise angenommen, dass es  vielleicht doch irgendwie geht.

Sag doch nochmal, bitte: hast Du jetzt eine Tretlagerabsenkung ggü. den 26er oder 650B chips (die ja anscheinend doch eine kleine Absenkung haben) eingeplant, oder nicht?


----------



## grey (15. September 2014)

Wollt ihr das nicht vielleicht in einem separaten thread diskutieren?


----------



## BommelMaster (15. September 2014)

wenn du beim Rune mit 4mm extra Strebenlänge nicht hinkommst - kannst du doch einfac hdie originalen 650b Ausfallenden montieren, die sind ja glaub ich einen knappen cm länger und sollten bei dir dann genau passen!


----------



## BommelMaster (15. September 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> ^^ Das war ja NoStyle's ursprüngliche Warnung an mich - und dann hast Du gemeint, Du könntest da schon mal was drehen.
> Also habe ich naiverweise angenommen, dass es  vielleicht doch irgendwie geht.
> Sag doch nochmal, bitte: hast Du jetzt eine Tretlagerabsenkung ggü. den 26er oder 650B chips (die ja anscheinend doch eine kleine Absenkung haben) eingeplant, oder nicht?


siehe vorletzter post das Edit°

also ich denke nicht dass ich gesagt habe, das drehen zu können.

Ich kann, nochmal, leider keine Tretlagerabsenkung bei bestehender Geometrie machen.
Dafür muss man den Rahmen umschweißen!

Das einzige was möglich ist, Hinterbau etwas länger(nur ein paar wenige mm), leichter, pm7 - das ist alles!

ich werde sie NICHT länger als ein paar mm machen, da man sonst ja einfach zu den normalen 650b ausfallern greifen kann, die sind ja um genau das länger, was von der "lang-fraktion" gefordert wird.







greyz schrieb:


> Wollt ihr das nicht vielleicht in einem separaten thread diskutieren?



alles klar! - macht wer irgendwo nen thread auf?


----------



## culoduro (15. September 2014)

hier ist das neue Thema, hoffe, es ist im richtigen Unterforum:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-v2-alternative-ausfallenden.725513/

und sorry für den threadjack!


----------



## BommelMaster (16. September 2014)

Sorry nochmal wenn ich kurz was einwerfe:

Für alle die man auf diesen WEg erreichen kann - wir planen eventuell uns eine Kleinserie Ausfallenden zu machen. Das ganz WIRD bezahlbar bleiben, und für Rune und Spitfire und 650b Reifen tauglich gemacht, 2 Positionen - hoch wie mittelposition wie bisher und Slack ungefähr wie flache position vorher.

Gewicht angepeilt: 150g excl Schaltauge & Befestigungsmaterial

Siehe Bilder - wer Interesse hat bitte den vor mir geposteten Link nachgehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (16. September 2014)

@BommelMaster, mal eine Frage: Was meinst Du mit "... hoch wie mittelposition wie bisher und Slack ungefähr wie flache position vorher ..."?
Meinst Du man schafft eine minimale Tretlager-Absenkung, wenn man insgesamt über die Dropouts -0,5 Grad abflacht? Ist natürlich nicht die Welt, aber so würde man die tolle Geometrie nicht sehr nachteilig beeinflussen ...


----------



## BommelMaster (16. September 2014)

siehe in dem anderen Thread !


----------



## Raesfeld (16. September 2014)

Zurück zur Galerie!

Ich habe festgestellt, dass der Pike die harte Gangart im Bikepark nicht zusagt. Aus diesem Grunde wurde sie entfernt und steht in Bälde zum Verkauf.

Wo ich schonmal beim Markus (Berg-ab.de) war, habe ich direkt mehr gekauft als nur die Gabel.

Neu sind: Lenker, Vorbau (beides Joystick), Pedale und natürlich die Gabel 









Gesamtgewicht liegt aktuell bei 14,55 kg


----------



## nullstein (16. September 2014)

Was hat dir an der Pike nicht gefallen? Ich finde die Pike super.Aber wenn es in Park mal heftiger abgeht.
Welche Zocchi ist das genau?
14,55kg ist gar nicht übel inkl reverb, der Zocchi und auch sonst nicht so vielen Leichtbauteilen.


----------



## Raesfeld (16. September 2014)

Bei den schnellen Trails ist sie geil, super Performance.
Probleme hatte ich mit der Verdrehsteifigkeit bei langsamen, verblockten und steilen Trails. Ich glaube einfach, dass ich der Pike mit der Nutzung in schroffem Gelände keinen Gefallen tue. Bevor ich sie ernsthaft beschädige tausche ich sie lieber 

Das ist übrigens die 55 CR mit 170mm Federweg. 



Was meint ihr: Aufkleber von der Gabel abmachen???

Kein Leichtbau ist relativ. Es ist 1x10, der Lenker ist aus Carbon und die Pedale wiegen nur 300g 
Die Laufräder hauen aber mit 2000g noch ordentlich rein.


----------



## nullstein (16. September 2014)

Die 55CR ist ja auch deutlich schwerer als die Pike (ca 350g). Von daher finde ich das Gewicht sehr gut.
Meins wiegt mit Pike, Carbonlenker, 1820g LRS und ohne Variostütze 14,2kg.

Ich würde die Decals auf der Gabel lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (16. September 2014)

Wie sind die Onza Reifen?
Vom Gewicht her klingen die Interessant.
Können die was ab von der Karkasse her?


----------



## Raesfeld (16. September 2014)

Hab gerade am Wochenende den hinteren Ibex (2.25 120TPI) mit einer Schieferscherbe aufgestochen. Mitten auf der Lauffläche, neben einer Stolle. Kein Totalschaden, aber so groß, dass die Milch es nicht mehr dichten konnte.

Für den Bikepark fahre ich in Zukunft wohl was anderes, aber im Tourenbetrieb habe ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Rollen angenehm und bieten einen ordentlichen Grip wenn es nicht zu feucht wird. Feuchte Erde ist gut, aber sobald Lehm dabei ist, setzen sie sich zu.

Ich werde für den nächsten Satz mal Reifen von Hutchinson testen.


----------



## san_andreas (16. September 2014)

Wie läuft die Zochi ?


----------



## Raesfeld (16. September 2014)

Heute spät Nachmittag erst eingebaut.
Ich werde nach der ersten ernsthaften Tour wohl mal wieder ein Bild posten und auch ein paar Worte zur Gabel verlieren.
Momentan ist sie noch etwas "hakelig"


----------



## 21XC12 (18. September 2014)

Hier mal die aktuelle Ausbaustufe meines Banshee Darkside. Neu sind das Sram X9 Shortcage, die Shimano Ultegra Kassette und die Carbocage FR Kettenführung


----------



## grey (18. September 2014)

@21XC12 schaut verdammt gut aus, "stealth" decals für die gabel würden noch super passen mMn.


----------



## 21XC12 (18. September 2014)

greyz schrieb:


> @21XC12 schaut verdammt gut aus, "stealth" decals für die gabel würden noch super passen mMn.


 
Hey stimmt! Gute Idee. Danke! Am besten auch schwarz hochglanz.  Das Casting ist ja matt.


----------



## grey (18. September 2014)

Genau, schwarz hochglanz, wie der Banshee-Schriftzug.
Ich hab gar keine Decals drauf, leg nicht wirklich wert darauf, aber bei deinem Rad würden solche Decals wohl so perfekt passen, dass ich mir auch welche besorgen würde an deiner Stelle.


----------



## martinfueloep (18. September 2014)

Weil sich bei meiner Legende wieder ein bisschen was getan hat, gibt's auch wieder Bilder:










ein paar weitere gibt's im Album

Jetzt muss ich das neue Fahrwerk nur noch fahren...


----------



## böser_wolf (21. September 2014)

so nachdem ich ein jahr nur endurohardtail gefahren bin 
hab ich mal mein kellerkind auf 1*10 umgebaut  32vorn hinten 11-42
eine mz 55ti und eine flachere lenkzentrale stehn noch an 
hatte fast vergessen wie gut das spitfire mit nur 127mm hinten bergab geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (21. September 2014)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so nachdem ich ein jahr nur endurohardtail gefahren bin
> hab ich mal mein kellerkind auf 1*10 umgebaut  32vorn hinten 11-42
> eine mz 55ti und eine flachere lenkzentrale stehn noch an
> hatte fast vergessen wie gut das spitfire mit nur 127mm hinten bergab geht


Jup...tut es


----------



## sirios (21. September 2014)

So! Hier mal mein Rune ! Nachdem ich 2 Jahre lang ein Strive hatte und danach für eine Saison ein Torque bin ich nun zu Abwechslung mal richtig zufrieden. Geht mächtig gut auf Touren und fährt sich sehr sicher und potent im Bikepark. Geiler Hobel!

Soweit sind jetzt auch mal alle Teile dran die ich wollte:


----------



## NoStyle (21. September 2014)

@sirios  Schön geworden das Rune! 
@böser_wolf  Welcome back!


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. September 2014)

gestern in Spicak


----------



## Hrabnar (21. September 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> gestern in Spicak


Yeah baby...


----------



## FireGuy (21. September 2014)

*sirios*: was ist das für eien Kettenführung?   Geiler Bock btw


----------



## sirios (21. September 2014)

FireGuy schrieb:


> *sirios*: was ist das für eien Kettenführung?   Geiler Bock btw



das ist eine von 77designz.com: http://77designz.com/product/freesolo-iscg-05-bsa

Hab aber grad gesehen, dass die momentan ausverkauft sind. Ansich braucht man die sicherlich seltenst, aber für den Fall der Fälle ist es vielleicht gut die zu haben .


----------



## FireGuy (21. September 2014)

thx, die schaut echt nett aus


----------



## svenson69 (27. September 2014)

Ein paar kleine Updates 
Kurbel - Sram X0 Dh 165mm 34Z 
Lenker - Race Face Sixc 760mm 
Griffe - Renthal Kevlar  



Gewicht 14,13kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (27. September 2014)

Nett, bin ja auch zuletzt in den Bann von Marzocchi Gabeln gezogen worden 

Schämst du dich für den Baron am Vorderrad oder warum hast du die Schrift geschwärzt?


----------



## svenson69 (27. September 2014)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Schämst du dich für den Baron am Vorderrad oder warum hast du die Schrift geschwärzt?


Der Baron ist klasse
Ich habe eigentlich alle meine Reifen geschwärzt,sieht meiner Meinung besser aus.Den Trail King muss ich noch machen,wollte erst warten ober überhaupt drauf bleibt


----------



## böser_wolf (27. September 2014)

schlechtes bild vom kellerkind 
mz 55TI/ata mix  sixpack lenker  spank spike 35  hope sattelklemme
morgen testen und ein besseres bild machen


----------



## Hrabnar (27. September 2014)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> schlechtes bild vom kellerkind
> mz 55TI/ata mix  sixpack lenker  spank spike 35  hope sattelklemme
> morgen testen und ein besseres bild machen


V1...immernoch sehr geil...


----------



## trailterror (27. September 2014)

Darkside in fremdem gewand bei der rampage:

http://m.pinkbike.com/photo/11458106/


----------



## NoStyle (27. September 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Darkside in fremdem gewand bei der rampage:
> http://m.pinkbike.com/photo/11458106/



Fand ich auch interessant. Zitat von Morpheus-Cycles:
_"Will White and Mitch Chubey ride for Morpheus but we did not have bikes ready in time from Rampage so we gave them the opportunity to ride whatever they wanted to make sure they are safe for the event."_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (28. September 2014)

Hab mein Darkside mal von verschiedenen Perspektiven abgelichtet. Das Bike gefällt mir immer besser und das Will White die Rampage damit fährt will schon was heißen.


----------



## JansonJanson (29. September 2014)

Mein Rune - back in black am Geisskopf gestern, und ready 2 rumble ab Mittwoch in San Remo


----------



## Raesfeld (29. September 2014)

Ist das vorn 27,5" und hinten 26" ?
Oder macht das die Perspektive?


----------



## frfreshman (29. September 2014)

Kann man bei den farbigen Spitfire das Dekor entfernen? Beim 'raw' ist es unter Klarlack, das weiß ich, wie sieht es bei den anderen Farben aus?


----------



## JansonJanson (29. September 2014)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ist das vorn 27,5" und hinten 26" ?
> Oder macht das die Perspektive?


Macht nur die Perspektive - beides 27,5"


----------



## Hrabnar (29. September 2014)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Kann man bei den farbigen Spitfire das Dekor entfernen? Beim 'raw' ist es unter Klarlack, das weiß ich, wie sieht es bei den anderen Farben aus?


Nur beim schwarz eloxierten Rahmen...


----------



## CDRacer (29. September 2014)

Das schwarze Rune ist mir schon in der Liftschlange positiv aufgefallen, sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## der-gute (1. Oktober 2014)

]is einer mit nem Prime in L oder XL am Wochenende im Vinschgau?

ich würd gern endlich mal eines testen...


----------



## Schreiner (1. Oktober 2014)

kann ein Rune in L anbieten


----------



## der-gute (1. Oktober 2014)

das is mir zu stark gebraucht... 

PS: warum organisiert eigentlich Schreiner-Tours nicht das Testbike???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (1. Oktober 2014)

phantomastisch


----------



## NoStyle (1. Oktober 2014)

@neikless   Schwarz, "schlicht", geil! 

Magst Du ein paar Fahreindrücke zum Besten geben? Bitte!


----------



## neikless (1. Oktober 2014)

Im Vergleich zu meinen Orange five (M,650B) ist es schon riesig, (Phantom L, 29er)
und auch nicht so verspielt am Boden, in der Luft ist es erstaunlicherweise sehr agil.
Soweit bin ich sehr zufrieden genau richtig für schnelle touren mit vielen km+hm up/down und vielen trails !
Es ist trotz 13 Kg sehr sehr schnell und effektiv, hat nun noch eine Lev bekommen.
Das es hinten nur 110mm hat glaubt man beim downhill kaum.


----------



## Nachaz (1. Oktober 2014)




----------



## NoStyle (1. Oktober 2014)

neikless schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu meinen Orange five (M,650B) ist es schon riesig, (Phantom L, 29er)
> und auch nicht so verspielt am Boden, in der Luft ist es erstaunlicherweise sehr agil.
> Soweit bin ich sehr zufrieden genau richtig für schnelle touren mit vielen km+hm up/down und vielen trails !
> Es ist trotz 13 Kg sehr sehr schnell und effektiv, hat nun noch eine Lev bekommen.
> Das es hinten nur 110mm hat glaubt man beim downhill kaum.


Danke! Bin ja sehr happy mit dem Spitfire (650B) und habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit 29ern, aber sollte mal ein neues Bike anstehen muss ich ein Shorttravel-29er unbedingt antesten ... !


----------



## BrotherMo (6. Oktober 2014)

Mal eine (Aufbau-)Frage an die Spitfire-Fahrer. Fahrt ihr Gabeln mit 150 oder 160 FW?

Wäre sehr dankbar für etwas Input.


----------



## Hrabnar (6. Oktober 2014)

26", 160er Pike...


----------



## Mr.Sound (7. Oktober 2014)

Habe im Spitty schon von 26" 140mm-160mm gefahren und momentan 650B mit 150mm. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## 21XC12 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mich voll ins Spitfire verliebt. Die Farben für die kommende Saison sagen mir allerdings garnicht zu. Dieses minzgrün sieht aus wie gekotzt. Das Orange vom Darkside hätte ich mir da gewünscht. Das Blau sagt mir auch nicht wirklich zu. Raw gefällt mir zwar aber ich hätte lieber eine lebendige Farbe. Mein Darkside ist schwarz. Daher scheidet schwarz aus. Mal abwarten! Vielleicht kommt ja eine Ltd Edt in Orange wie Banshee es beim Rune gemacht hat. Was haltet ihr von den neuen Farben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (7. Oktober 2014)

Da hilft nur eins: Abbeizen und in Wunschfarbe pulvern lassen!


----------



## BrotherMo (7. Oktober 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> 26", 160er Pike...


Die 160 gehen gut?
Ich tendiere auch zu der Gabel....


----------



## Hrabnar (7. Oktober 2014)

Passt perfekt zum Hinterbau, geomäßig taugt's mir auch total...da ich die Kiste als Enduro missbrauche...


----------



## kathoz (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke das die meisten Leute beim Spitfire mit einer 160er Gabel unterwegs sind das passt einfach perfekt.


----------



## BrotherMo (7. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank an alle für das Feedback.

Immer gut wenn die eigenen Überlegungen von Leuten die das so fahren bestätigt werden...


----------



## studicker (7. Oktober 2014)

das Demobike von everyday26 auf der Eurobike hatte angeblich ne 160er Pike und 650B-Schlappen ... hat sich auch ganz geil gefahren. Die Geodaten sind mit ner 545mm-Gabel gemessen, was in etwa ner 26/160 oder 27,5/150 Pike entspricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (7. Oktober 2014)

studicker schrieb:


> *das Demobike von everyday26 auf der Eurobike* hatte angeblich ne 160er Pike und 650B-Schlappen ... hat sich auch ganz geil gefahren. Die Geodaten sind mit ner 545mm-Gabel gemessen, was in etwa ner 26/160 oder 27,5/150 Pike entspricht.



genau in das Rad hab ich mich verliebt...


----------



## Kharne (7. Oktober 2014)

studicker schrieb:


> Die Geodaten sind mit ner 545mm-Gabel gemessen, was in etwa ner 26/160 oder 27,5/150 Pike entspricht.



Wohlgemerkt mit 26" Reifen, sonst muss man nochmal nen cm draufschlagen.


----------



## Hagen3000 (11. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal mein Spitfire, frisch aus dem Bastelkeller.


----------



## svenson69 (12. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Zusammen
hat hier jemand zufällig intresse sein Darkside-rahmen Gr.M gegen mein Rune-rahmen Gr.m zu tauschen?
würd auch noch etwas drauf legen


----------



## rappelkiste (12. Oktober 2014)

@Hagen3000 
sieht gut aus  

Ralf


----------



## BrotherMo (12. Oktober 2014)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Spitfire, frisch aus dem Bastelkeller.



ohhhhh. Sehr schönes Spitfire


----------



## NoStyle (12. Oktober 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht kommt ja eine Ltd Edt in Orange wie Banshee es beim Rune gemacht hat. Was haltet ihr von den neuen Farben?


Ich fürchte Du kommst etwas zu spät zur Party, denn das Spitfire kam Anfang des Jahres in limitiertem Orange:






Ich persönlich mag echtes unlackiertes "Raw" oder eben schwarz anodisiert, da sehr kratzfest ...



BrotherMo schrieb:


> Mal eine (Aufbau-)Frage an die Spitfire-Fahrer. Fahrt ihr Gabeln mit 150 oder 160 FW?


Kommt vielleicht auf den geplanten Einsatz an? 140 bis 160mm Gabeln passen ja. Für mich ist das Spitfire das vielseitigste Banshee-Bike, vielleicht mehr noch als das Rune. Für "Enduro" oder "Race" sind 160mm vorne super. 150mm dürften aber nur einen kleinen Unterschied ausmachen. 
Ich fahre 160mm, allerdings mit 545mm Einbauhöhe, also eigentlich ein 26" Setup, nur mit 650Bs. Sehr reizvoll fand ich auch den Aufbau den @Mr.Sound  mal hatte: 140mm vorne und hinten das flache Flipchip-Setting. So, mit etwas strafferer Abstimmung, wäre es sehr in Richtung Trailfräse und werde ich vielleicht auch machen, sofern die Deville intern travelbar wäre ...

@Hagen3000 : Tolles Spitfire!


----------



## Mr.A (12. Oktober 2014)

ich hatte bei meinem Spitfire zuerst eine Revelation mit 150mm drin, und die Flache Flipchip Stellung. NAchteil war das ( zu ) tiefe Tretlager . War bei ca. 325mm. Jetzt mit Lyrik, also 545mm EBL und mittlerem Flipchip passt's optimal.Alles auf 26" bezogen.


----------



## BrotherMo (12. Oktober 2014)

Nochmal vielen Dank für den Input zur Gabel...

Wird ne 160... Soll ja schon Richtung Enduro bzw. heftigen Traileinsatz gehen...


----------



## Andreas.blub (12. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal mein Rune in seiner Lieblingsumgebung . Natürlich forumskonform eingesaut.
Gerade in steilster Einstellung mit 170mm Lyrik. Für den heimischen Vereinsbikepark reicht es.
Winterberg in flacher Stellung war wie ein DH Bike fahren. LW war dann ca 64.5°.










Für den Winter stehen auf der To-Do Liste:
-Umbau auf Tubeless
-neuer Vorbau
-Entgültige Entscheidung für 'ne neue Gabel
-neue Griffe und Sattel

Damit komm ich dann wohl knapp an die 14kg oder drunter. Jetzt dürfte es irgendwo zwischen 14 und 15kg liegen.

Irgendwelche weiteren Ideen? 
Fox 36, Pike, Mattoc oder DVO Diamond? Schwere Entscheidung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (12. Oktober 2014)

Bin am meisten auf die DVO gespannt...mit Mattoc und Pike machst aber definitiv nix verkehrt.
Bin persönlich kein Foxbefürworter...von daher, hier eine Enthaltung...


----------



## culoduro (12. Oktober 2014)

Habe gerade die neue Fox 36 Float probiert.  Die siedle ich noch über meiner sehr gut laufenden Deville an (Gefühl der Dämpfung,  Linearität,  Lenkpräzision und Steifigkeit).  Meine getunte Lyrik kommt mit beiden nicht mit.  Vergleich zur Pike oder Mattoc habe ich nicht.  Und die Fox ist bis auf 180mm Federweg aufbohrbar...  Auch in 650b.


----------



## iceis (12. Oktober 2014)

@odysseus 
was hat denn deine Lyrik genau für ein Tuning?


----------



## Andreas.blub (12. Oktober 2014)

Die Reviews zur Fox sind schon sehr gut. Wäre das Teil nicht so unverschämt teuer.
Mal sehen ob die DVO bald kommt.


----------



## culoduro (13. Oktober 2014)

iceis schrieb:


> @odysseus
> was hat denn deine Lyrik genau für ein Tuning?


Von Lord Helmchen,  hier aus dem Forum.  Ich bin sie lange gefahren, die steht schön stabil im Federweg seit dem tuning,  die Highspeed Compression ist mir aber zu stark bei Gabel,  da ich keine dicken drops fahre,  aber will, dass die Gabel ruppiges alpines Terrain wegbügelt.  Da ist die Deville besser einstellbar für mich,  und sie hat auch weniger Losbrechmoment.
Die Unterschiede sind jetzt nicht massiv, aber eben schon spürbar.  
Meine Lyrik steht übrigens bald im bikemarkt -  also wer auf Lyrik steht,  gerne PN!


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Oktober 2014)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Die Reviews zur Fox sind schon sehr gut. Wäre das Teil nicht so unverschämt teuer.
> Mal sehen ob die DVO bald kommt.


Die DVO wird eher teurer als die Fox. Die Emerald ist ja auch um ein vielfaches teurer als die teuerste Fox.


----------



## Andreas.blub (13. Oktober 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Die DVO wird eher teurer als die Fox. Die Emerald ist ja auch um ein vielfaches teurer als die teuerste Fox.



Auf Pinkbike war die Rede von 1000 $. Kostet die Fox auch in Euro. Dachte ich zumindest


----------



## Maxed (13. Oktober 2014)

So mein Spitti ist gestern auch fertig geworden  

Mit einigen alten Teilen vom AMS 150 und "altmodischer" aber einwandfrei funktionierender 2x10 Schaltung für längere Touren. 

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Oktober 2014)

Wow! GEIL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (13. Oktober 2014)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Die Reviews zur Fox sind schon sehr gut. Wäre das Teil nicht so unverschämt teuer.
> Mal sehen ob die DVO bald kommt.



Wenn für dich preislich DVO und Fox 36 in Frage kommen, kannst du auch über eine MRP Stage nachdenken. Bin ich vor einigen Wochen mal einen halben Tag probegefahren und war total begeistert. Das wird wohl meine nächste Gabel.


----------



## Andreas.blub (13. Oktober 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> Wenn für dich preislich DVO und Fox 36 in Frage kommen, kannst du auch über eine MRP Stage nachdenken. Bin ich vor einigen Wochen mal einen halben Tag probegefahren und war total begeistert. Das wird wohl meine nächste Gabel.



Der Preis ist halt so ne Sache. Kauf ich mir 'ne Pike oder Mattoc würde ich meine Lyrik behalten. Bei einer 36 oder der DVO müsste die Lyrik dann gehen. Denke 200€ krieg ich für die noch. Deckt zwar noch nicht ganz die Differenz, aber naja.

Wie steht Fox denn mittlerweile zum Selber Servicen? Traveln soll man sie ja anscheinend auch selber. Darf man dann auch den Service machen ohne Ansprüche zu verlieren?


----------



## svenson69 (18. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Zusammen
wenn jemand ein kaum gebrauchtes 2014er Rune in Gr.M Steahlt sucht,der darf sich gern bei mir melden
preislich wird man sich schon einig.


----------



## iceis (19. Oktober 2014)

Warum willst du dein Rune verkaufen?


----------



## svenson69 (19. Oktober 2014)

iceis schrieb:


> Warum willst du dein Rune verkaufen?


weil ich mir ein Darkside aufbauen möchte


----------



## Nachaz (19. Oktober 2014)

Steht doch in der Anzeige: er will sich ein Darkside holen.

Edit: too slow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (19. Oktober 2014)

Aktuell:





Läuft


----------



## der-gute (19. Oktober 2014)

Kreiiiisch!

er fährt Norbert Nick...


----------



## lakekeman (19. Oktober 2014)

Jo... Und auch noch 26" ... unfahrbar


----------



## der-gute (19. Oktober 2014)

ui...kann ich retrospektiv noch mehr schreien?


PS: wer verkauft mir einen Prime XL Rahmen?


----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2014)

Geiler blauer Hobel !
Was wiegt der ?


----------



## iceis (19. Oktober 2014)

svenson69 schrieb:


> weil ich mir ein Darkside aufbauen möchte



sry hatte nicht in die Anzeige geguckt.

Welche Teile wirst du verbauen?
Willst du es als bergauftaugliches DH Bike aufbauen?


----------



## lakekeman (19. Oktober 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Geiler blauer Hobel !
> Was wiegt der ?



13,1 KG - der Rahmen ist einfach zu pummelig 
Bei den Komponenten bin ich schon so ziemlich am Limit.


----------



## Frog (20. Oktober 2014)

lakekeman schrieb:


> 13,1 KG - der Rahmen ist einfach zu pummelig
> Bei den Komponenten bin ich schon so ziemlich am Limit.



...wobei der RUNE V2 Rahmen laut everyday26 nur 200 g mehr wiegt!


----------



## san_andreas (20. Oktober 2014)

lakekeman schrieb:


> 13,1 KG - der Rahmen ist einfach zu pummelig
> Bei den Komponenten bin ich schon so ziemlich am Limit.



Hast du mal eine Teileliste ?


----------



## lakekeman (20. Oktober 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hast du mal eine Teileliste ?



Klick mal aufs Bild, hab ich jetzt dort in der Beschreibung hinterlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. Oktober 2014)

Besten Dank !


----------



## NoStyle (20. Oktober 2014)

Wow, hier sind aber wieder schöne Bikes am Start!



Maxed schrieb:


> ... und "altmodischer" aber einwandfrei funktionierender 2x10 Schaltung für längere Touren.


"Altmodischer" geht nur mein 2x9 



lakekeman schrieb:


> 13,1 KG - der Rahmen ist einfach zu pummelig
> Bei den Komponenten bin ich schon so ziemlich am Limit.


Ist doch ein gutes Gesamtgewicht?!? Mag sein dass der Spitfire-Rahmen eventuell 200 bis 400 Gramm "Übergewicht" zu einigen anderen hat, dafür funktioniert meiner absolut problemfrei seit fast 2 Jahren und hat so manchen heftigen (St)einschlag oder blöden Sturz locker überlebt ...


----------



## frfreshman (20. Oktober 2014)




----------



## riotact (20. Oktober 2014)

Blaue Spitfires sind halt einfach schon wuuunderschön, ich kann mich einfach nicht daran sattsehen. 



NoStyle schrieb:


> Ist doch ein gutes Gesamtgewicht?!? Mag sein dass der Spitfire-Rahmen eventuell 200 bis 400 Gramm "Übergewicht" zu einigen anderen hat, dafür funktioniert meiner absolut problemfrei seit fast 2 Jahren und hat so manchen heftigen (St)einschlag oder blöden Sturz locker überlebt ...



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben.. Mein Rahmen hat heuer schon einiges mitgemacht, vor allem auch ein paar unschönere Abstiege auf alpineren Touren die immer mal wieder mit rasanterem Felskontakt geendet haben. Das hat er eigentlich alles mit Ausnahme von ein paar Lackabplatzern super weggesteckt!


----------



## Nachaz (20. Oktober 2014)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Bei den Komponenten bin ich schon so ziemlich am Limit.


Ich sag nur Bremsen, Sattelstütze, Naben, Sattel, Scheiben, Kette  - bevor Du anfängst den schönen Rahmen wg. Gewicht zu tauschen.


----------



## Andreas.blub (20. Oktober 2014)

Manchmal denk ich auch, hätte ich mir lieber das Spitfire als Ersatz für mein Speci Enduro geholt. Hab meinen Downhiller gleich mitverkauft.
Jetzt hab ich nur noch das Rune, allerdings löst das Darkside einen sehr starken "haben will" Reflex aus. Ist mir aber zu nah am Rune, um es mit meinem Gewissen zu vereinbaren


----------



## lakekeman (20. Oktober 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ist doch ein gutes Gesamtgewicht?!? Mag sein dass der Spitfire-Rahmen eventuell 200 bis 400 Gramm "Übergewicht" zu einigen anderen hat, dafür funktioniert meiner absolut problemfrei seit fast 2 Jahren und hat so manchen heftigen (St)einschlag oder blöden Sturz locker überlebt ...



Das Gewicht ist kein Problem für mich, das wusste ich ja auch vor dem Kauf - und ich habe mich bewusst dafür entschieden 
Das Übergewicht zu anderen (leichten!) Rahmen würde ich aber eher bei 500+ Gramm ansiedeln.
Das ist halt der Grund warum man das Ding kaum unter 13KG kriegt.



Nachaz schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Bremsen, Sattelstütze, Naben, Sattel, Scheiben, Kette  - bevor Du anfängst den schönen Rahmen wg. Gewicht zu tauschen.



Der Sattel muss zum Hintern passen, die Stütze nen Kinderanhänger ziehen. Bei den Scheiben würd ich eher dickere (=schwerere) kaufen, die Kette ist ne XX1. Naben tauschen macht einfach keinen Sinn . Ja die Bremse wird ggf. mal ersetzt. Aber nicht wegen den 50g die da vielleicht gespart werden können 

Also mein (!) Limit ist wirklich ziemlich ausgereizt  Und der Rahmen wird sicher nicht getauscht


----------



## NoStyle (20. Oktober 2014)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Manchmal denk ich auch, hätte ich mir lieber das Spitfire als Ersatz für mein Speci Enduro geholt. Hab meinen Downhiller gleich mitverkauft.
> Jetzt hab ich nur noch das Rune, allerdings löst das Darkside einen sehr starken "haben will" Reflex aus. Ist mir aber zu nah am Rune, um es mit meinem Gewissen zu vereinbaren


Spitfire versus Rune ist schon eine nicht einfache Entscheidung, gerade als One-for-All. Hab 2012 auch lange hin und her überlegt. Für überwiegend sehr derbes Gelände, oder vermehrten Bikepark-Einsatz ist das Rune wohl geeigneter. Für "klassisches Mittelgebirge" ist das Spitfire mehr als perfekt. Im Falle von 2 Fullys dann vielleicht eher Darkside/Spitfire ... ?!


----------



## san_andreas (20. Oktober 2014)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Manchmal denk ich auch, hätte ich mir lieber das Spitfire als Ersatz für mein Speci Enduro geholt. Hab meinen Downhiller gleich mitverkauft.
> Jetzt hab ich nur noch das Rune, allerdings löst das Darkside einen sehr starken "haben will" Reflex aus. Ist mir aber zu nah am Rune, um es mit meinem Gewissen zu vereinbaren



Du brauchst doch deinem Gewissen nichts vom Rune erzählen ! 
Dann kannst du in Ruhe das Darkside bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (20. Oktober 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Spitfire versus Rune ist schon eine nicht einfache Entscheidung, gerade als One-for-All. Hab 2012 auch lange hin und her überlegt. Für überwiegend sehr derbes Gelände, oder vermehrten Bikepark-Einsatz ist das Rune wohl geeigneter. Für "klassisches Mittelgebirge" ist das Spitfire mehr als perfekt. Im Falle von 2 Fullys dann vielleicht eher Darkside/Spitfire ... ?!



Hätte ich damals gewusst, dass ich das Darkside so lecker finde wäre es auch das Spiti geworden . Aber ich dachte mir reicht das Rune als eins für alles. Ich fahr das Rune mit 170mm vorne. Im Bikepark wünsch ich mir manchmal ein bischen mehr und auf Tour etwas weniger Bike. Scheiß leben 



san_andreas schrieb:


> Du brauchst doch deinem Gewissen nichts vom Rune erzählen !
> Dann kannst du in Ruhe das Darkside bestellen.



Ich werd die Tage mit dem Studium fertig. Wenn ich dann 'nen Job hab und in Kohle Schwimme *hust*, geht das Rune und ein Spitti mit 150er Pike/Fox36 kommt und dazu das Darkside mit 200/180. Das wäre schön...


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (31. Oktober 2014)

Vorgestern aufgebaut, der LRS 650b ist gerade beim zentrieren. 

Die reverb stealth ist unterwegs, ein kurzer Vorbau kommt noch.


----------



## 6TiWon (1. November 2014)

@kwc: sind das selbst eloxierte Hope Bremsen/scheiben (goldig?). kannste mal bei jelegenheit noch ein paar fotos von den details machen.
sieht jedenfalls supi aus...


----------



## gunznoc (1. November 2014)

6TiWon schrieb:


> @kwc: sind das selbst eloxierte Hope Bremsen/scheiben (goldig?). kannste mal bei jelegenheit noch ein paar fotos von den details machen.
> sieht jedenfalls supi aus...



Moin,

Scheiben mit goldfarbenen Spider kannste so kaufen von Hope. 

Gruß


----------



## Kharne (1. November 2014)

Nicht mehr


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. November 2014)

Abschiedsfoto:





Rahmen und Gabel gibt's demnächst was anderes 
Gewicht so wie's dasteht 17,7kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KWC-toiletspray (1. November 2014)

Ich bin mal für Hope gefahren, daher die Grünen Teile. 

Detailbilder gibt es wenn die Laufräder und die Stütze drin sind


----------



## gunznoc (1. November 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Nicht mehr


Ah ok. Hatte mir vor 2 Jahren mal welche gekauft und dachte die gibt's immer noch.


----------



## 21XC12 (1. November 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Abschiedsfoto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schönes Bike!! Der Bash wirkt monströs. Evtl gegen eine Führung mit Taco tauschen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. November 2014)

@21XC12 da war die ganze Zeit ne MRP G3SL bzw. die gelabelte SRAM-Version dran, nur die obere Führung ist nach und nach zerbröselt, deswegen musste für die letzten paar Wochenenden die alte e13 herhalten. Und ja, besonders gut gefällt mir die auch nicht, aber als Backup in der Werkzeugkiste taugt's allemal


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (6. November 2014)

Vorrübergehend fertig 

Spitfire in L
Fox 36 - auf Float umgebaut. 
Fox CTD 
WTB i25 Felgen auf Hope Pro 2 EVO Naben
Hope 40 Kettenblatt hinten vorne 36 Narrow Wide 
Hope Tech X2 EVO Bremsen 
Hope FR Vorbau
Hope Sattelklemme
Hope Innenlager
Hope Steuersatz

Reverb Stealth 


usw ;-)

Läuft sehr geil, um welten Besser als das 601 was ich vorher hatte .. auch wenn man die Räder nicht vergleichen kann.


Gewicht liegt aktuell bei 14,5 kg


----------



## Kharne (6. November 2014)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Läuft sehr geil, um welten Besser als das 601 was ich vorher hatte .. auch wenn man die Räder nicht vergleichen kann.



MK1 mit DHX Air?  Das bittere (in meinen Augen) ist, dass das Spity ne deutlich aggressivere Geo hat als das 601 mit viel mehr Federweg...


----------



## Raesfeld (6. November 2014)

Ist das ne Reverb mit 150 mm Verstellweg?


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (6. November 2014)

Ein Mk2 mit Vivid Air .. Bzw andere coil Dämpfer. 

Ne, nur 125mm.


----------



## Raesfeld (6. November 2014)

Gut, ich hatte mich schon gewundert. Es sieht so viel aus. Die Reverb gibts ja leider nicht in 150mm mit 30,9er Durchmesser 
Das Spitfire gehört wohl zu den besten Allround-Bikes die man sich wünschen kann


----------



## san_andreas (6. November 2014)

Am Wochenende geht's los:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (6. November 2014)

Die Schweissnähte an den Banshees mögen vielleicht halten, aber schön sind sie nicht.


----------



## gigo (6. November 2014)

Hey, das wird super! Da haben wir beide ja bald zwei farblich sehr gut miteinander harmonierende Bikes 

Warum gibt's eigentlich keine Reverb Stealth 150 in 30.9 mm Durchmesser?


----------



## san_andreas (6. November 2014)

Wenns fertig ist, komm' ich mal vorbei.


----------



## gigo (6. November 2014)

Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## dr.juggles (6. November 2014)

die stealth gabs aufjedenfall mal in 150mm und 30,9. wahrscheinlich gabs ärger mit speiseeis 
schönes rune christoph


----------



## iceis (6. November 2014)

tequesta schrieb:


> Die Schweissnähte an den Banshees mögen vielleicht halten, aber schön sind sie nicht.



Hast schon recht aber kein mir bekannter Rahmen bietet mehr Vielseitigkeit.

PS: nicht das ich ständig andere Ausfallenden montieren oder die Tretlagerhöhe durch die Chips verstellen würde. Aber man kommt dadurch noch näher ans persönliche Optimum der Geo.


----------



## CDRacer (7. November 2014)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> die stealth gabs aufjedenfall mal in 150mm und 30,9. wahrscheinlich gabs ärger mit speiseeis
> schönes rune christoph


Die gab es nur relativ kurz wohl mal. Warum konnte mir bei SRAM niemand sagen. Meine Idee eine 31,6 mm Stealth mit 150 mm Hub zu kaufen und dann das äußere Rohr zu tauschen ist daran gescheitert, dass auch dieses nicht mehr zu bekommen ist, auch wenn die Teilenummer existiert. Da hilft wohl nur abdrehen.


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (7. November 2014)

Die hülse soll nächstes Jahr wieder lieferbar sein, angeblich. 
Grüße


----------



## NoStyle (7. November 2014)

tequesta schrieb:


> Die Schweissnähte an den Banshees mögen vielleicht halten, aber schön sind sie nicht.


Die Schweissnähte an meinem Spitfire sind nur am oberen und unteren Gusset-Blech nicht sauber gezogen. Überall sonst sind sie deutlich besser ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (7. November 2014)

Hauptaufgabe einer Schweißnaht > schön sein

finde den Fehler.

hab bei meinem Spitfire nichts zu beanstanden, nicht schöner oder häßlicher als bei anderen...nicolai vllt. mal aussen vor


----------



## NoStyle (7. November 2014)

... abgesehen davon habe ich an vermeintlich "wertigeren" Rahmen schon deutlich bescheidenere Schweißnähte gesehen ... 

Anyway, mal was anderes: 
Weiss jemand wie ich die KS-Links und Dropouts/Flip-Chips entlackt bekomme? Oder kennt jemanden der das machen kann?


----------



## iceis (7. November 2014)

Die sind eloxiert, einige haben z.b. eloxierte Verstellrädchen schon in einem Rohrreinigerbad blank bekommen. Man muss dabei aufpassen das man das Teil nicht zu lange dem Rohrreiniger aussetzt. Und es muss irgendein bestimmter Stoff im Rohrreiniger sein sonst funktioniert es nicht. So zumindest hab ich das im Netz aufgeschnappt.


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (7. November 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Am Wochenende geht's los:


Der FloatX ist so ein unfassbar sexy Dämpfer ... 

Welce Gabel komm rein ?

Grüße


----------



## mikefize (7. November 2014)

@NoStyle
Es braucht dafür Natriumhydroxid-haltigen Rohrreiniger.

Ich machs immer so:
Zwei Behälter, einmal mit Natriumhydroxidlösung, einmal mit Leitungswasser. Dann einfach das Teil in die Rohrreinigerlösung werfen und beobachten. Oft muss man die oberste Schicht auch noch herunterrubbeln, bzw abwaschen nachdem sie angelöst wurde. Deshalb nehm ich das Teil dann zwischendurch mal aus der Lösung, schmeiß es ins Wasser und schaue, ob sich die Farbe schon löst.

Handschuhe und Brille nicht vergessen!


----------



## Fluffy1 (7. November 2014)

Mein darkside  und bald kommt noch n spitfire dazu !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (7. November 2014)

Der Thread hier hat einfach die schönsten Aufbauten im ganzen IBC... Banshee-Fahrer haben Geschmack


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2014)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Der FloatX ist so ein unfassbar sexy Dämpfer ...
> 
> Welce Gabel komm rein ?
> 
> Grüße



Diese hier:


----------



## NoStyle (7. November 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> Es braucht dafür Natriumhydroxid-haltigen Rohrreiniger.
> 
> Ich machs immer so:
> Zwei Behälter, einmal mit Natriumhydroxidlösung, einmal mit Leitungswasser. Dann einfach das Teil in die Rohrreinigerlösung werfen und beobachten. Oft muss man die oberste Schicht auch noch herunterrubbeln, bzw abwaschen nachdem sie angelöst wurde. Deshalb nehm ich das Teil dann zwischendurch mal aus der Lösung, schmeiß es ins Wasser und schaue, ob sich die Farbe schon löst.
> ...


Ja mensch, vielen herzlichen Dank, auch an @iceis . 
Das mit dem Rohrreiniger hatte ich auch schonmal gelesen, glaube ich. Es scheint aber ein spezieller bzw. starker Rohrreiniger zu sein, oder? Pulver? Gibt´s den in Baumärkten?
Werde das mal als Winter-Projekt angehen, zusammen mit neuen Decals, da sich diese langsam stellenweise "auflösen" und ich Lust auf Black/Silver-Only-Look habe ...


----------



## NoStyle (7. November 2014)

@san_andreas :  Fett!


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2014)

Ich schau schon dauernd ins Tracking....der Reset liegt wohl zuhause...fehlen noch die Kurbel mit Innenlager und das DM Kettenblatt.


----------



## Andreas.blub (7. November 2014)

Fluffy1 schrieb:


> Mein darkside  und bald kommt noch n spitfire dazu !



Den Fuhrpark hätte ich auch gerne. Bin gerade am überlegen, ob das Rune noch ein Tuning bekommt oder gegen Spiti + Darkside getauscht wird.


----------



## mikefize (7. November 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ja mensch, vielen herzlichen Dank, auch an @iceis .
> Das mit dem Rohrreiniger hatte ich auch schonmal gelesen, glaube ich. Es scheint aber ein spezieller bzw. starker Rohrreiniger zu sein, oder? Pulver? Gibt´s den in Baumärkten?



Die allermeisten Rohrreiniger sind auf Natriumhydroxidbasis, auch die ausm normalen Supermarkt. Einfach kurz hinten draufschauen, das ist kennzeichnungspflichtig und steht also drauf. Pulver oder Gel, geht beides.


----------



## NoStyle (7. November 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> Die allermeisten Rohrreiniger sind auf Natriumhydroxidbasis, auch die ausm normalen Supermarkt. Einfach kurz hinten draufschauen, das ist kennzeichnungspflichtig und steht also drauf. Pulver oder Gel, geht beides.


Ah ok - danke. Es gibt ja auch "mildere", welche man für Kunststoff-Rohre verwenden kann. Oder solche, die z.B. für Emaille nicht geeignet sind. Das dürften dann eher die "richtigen" sein. Da werde ich schon fündig ...


----------



## studicker (8. November 2014)

Moin!

ich bin gerade dabei mein Spitty aufzubauen und war über die den Sitz vom Steuersatz etwas verwundert. Die untere Schale ging angenehm stramm rein, die obere konnte ich allerdings mit der bloßen Hand reindrücken. Der Steuersatz ist ein ACROS ZS44/56. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich so?


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (8. November 2014)

Meinen Hope musste ich reinschlagen oben wie unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feliks (8. November 2014)

Prime mit Sixpack ging normal. Keine 2Minuten pro Schale


----------



## grey (8. November 2014)

Musste am darkside einpressen, für Steuersatz tiefkühlen + einschlagen war es mir dann doch noch zu straff. (Hope)


----------



## studicker (8. November 2014)

So kannte ich das vom Enduro und Rennrad auch. Werde mal die obere Schale aus'm Enduro aus- und in's Spitty pressen. Dann weiß ich wenigstens wer nicht maßhaltig ist. Besten Dank schonmal.


----------



## san_andreas (8. November 2014)

Mein Reset mit schwarz-Elox Rahmen ging recht streng.
Kenne ich von Reset aber nicht anders.


----------



## NoStyle (8. November 2014)

Spitty plus CaneCreek Angleset. Musste bei meinem ersten M-Rahmen, als auch im späteren L-Rahmen eingepresst werden. Steuerrohrseitig alles im grünen Bereich ...


----------



## ooib (8. November 2014)

Hey Leute wenn jemand ein Darkside für einen Schnäppchenpreis sucht ich werde bei Gelegenheit ein Inserat im Markt schalten. Aber hier mal zuerst rein  Darkside in Medium mit 650B Dropouts (kann auch andere organisieren) in Orange. Rahmen hat 3 fahrten hinter sich, keine Parks, keine Crashs, der Dämpfer ein CCDB Air CS '15 ist Nigelnagelneu  Preis wird sich um die 1699€ bewegen, verhandelbar. Für mehr Infos gerne anschreiben, ich gebe euch gerne Auskünfte! Verkaufsgrund -> Rune, möchte noch rauf pedalieren. 
Bei Intresse auch eine passende Raceface Sixc. Einfach Fragen 

Gruss


----------



## rappelkiste (9. November 2014)

Wird langsam Zeit für mehr Grip hinten  Matsch und feuchtes Laub ist nicht unbedingt die Stärke eines X-King


----------



## culoduro (11. November 2014)

Es macht doch einfach einen Mordsspass, das Rune:
Noch im Frühherbst in den Sarntaler Alpen, und dann heute die Feierabendrunde...














und damit auch klar ist, dass wir hier im katholischen Bayern sind...


----------



## zangg (11. November 2014)

Wie sehen bei euch im KS Link Rad die DB Air CS nach vielen also zB. > 100000hm aus? Entwickeln sie auch da deutliches Spiel? Also "knickt" quasi genau am Übergang von der Luftkammer zum Schaft. Der alte hatte im ausgefederten Zustand zu wenig Offset zwischen den Buchsen und da wird das richtig schlimm mit der Zeit. Kenne mehrere aus Specialzed Enduros im speziellen die sich scheisse anfühlen und wenn man sie öffnet sieht man auch Verschleiss am Dämpferschaft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2014)

Ab und zu mal kontrollieren und Service machen lassen ?


----------



## zangg (11. November 2014)

Nja ich hab nicht so Lust auf halbgare Geschichten. Die halten auf Dauer einfach nicht. Mirs auch kein anderer Dämpfer mit dem Phänomen in der Ausprägung bekannt. Also verfolge ich ob da beim CS Modell nachgebessert wurde. Beim inline auf jeden Fall schonmal (iwo ein Schnittmodell gesehen)


----------



## studicker (11. November 2014)

sieht irgendwie aus, als ob die Führung in der Luftkammer geändert wurde... Denke aber auch, dass sich das grundsätzlich mit guter Pflege in den Griff bekommen lassen sollte.


----------



## culoduro (12. November 2014)

danke für die likes für meine Fotos!

steht übrigens zur Wahl als FdT:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1734860?in=potdPool

gerne könnt Ihr Eure Stimme dafür abgeben, wenn ihr mögt! Wäre ein first für mich


----------



## RZL DZL (13. November 2014)

Nach langem hin und her verkaufe ich nun mein Banshee Wildcard. Steht hier nur in der Wohnung rum und wird seltenst bewegt.
Falls wer Interesse hat, ist es im Bikemarkt zu finden: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/490020-banshee-wildcard
Nebenfrage: Ist der Preis angemessen, zu hoch oder zu niedrig, was denkt ihr?


----------



## studicker (13. November 2014)

Der Preis ist evtl. n bisserl hoch. Ich hab 2010 ein 08er Specialized Pitch mit Pike U-Turn, Fox RP2, komplett 3x9 XT und Magura Stoppern auch für 1000€ hier im BM geschossen. War zwar n "Freunschaftspreis", aber denke so um die 800-850 passen vielleicht besser. 

Kommt auch immer auf den Zeitpunkt und die Nachfrage an. Jetzt geht evtl. nicht so viel, im Frühjahr wieder mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (14. November 2014)

Kleines Update, ovales AbsolutBlack Kettenblatt 32Z, 40er AbsolutBlack Ritzel an der Kassette...


----------



## 21XC12 (14. November 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Kleines Update, ovales AbsolutBlack Kettenblatt 32Z, 40er AbsolutBlack Ritzel an der Kassette...


Sau gut bis auf die weißen Parts!


----------



## Hrabnar (14. November 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Sau gut bis auf die weißen Parts!


Demnächst mit türkisem Kingstuff :-D


----------



## ruckse (14. November 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Kleines Update, ovales AbsolutBlack Kettenblatt 32Z, 40er AbsolutBlack Ritzel an der Kassette...
> QUOTE]
> Berichte mal über das ovale Ritzel, das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Hrabnar (14. November 2014)

Macht'er...muss aber erstmal wieder fit werden.


----------



## san_andreas (14. November 2014)

Sehr schönes Rad !
Morgen kommt meins.


----------



## mikefize (14. November 2014)

@san_andreas: Bin schon gespannt auf dein Rune!


----------



## san_andreas (14. November 2014)

Ich auch ! Muß nur noch Kurbel und Lager einbauen.


----------



## numinisflo (14. November 2014)

Dann aber so schnell wie möglich Bilder machen. Bin gespannt.


----------



## san_andreas (14. November 2014)

Ist gar nicht interessant, ein schwarzes Rad halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (14. November 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich auch ! Muß nur noch Kurbel und Lager einbauen.


Wir warten gespannt ...


----------



## Mr.Sound (15. November 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist gar nicht interessant, ein schwarzes Rad halt.


Keine falsche Bescheidenheit 

Dann hier auch noch mal Spitty und Runey im Doppelpack 





Gruß Sven


----------



## san_andreas (15. November 2014)

Bitte sehr :


----------



## culoduro (15. November 2014)

Aber hallo!!!
Nobles Geschoss!


----------



## Mr.Sound (15. November 2014)

Gewicht vermutlich gut unter 14kg wobei ich die Speci-Schluffen vom Gewicht her nicht kenne. Kommt keine Vario? Warst schon damit unterwegs,  1. Eindrücke ggü. dem Enduro?

Gruß Sven und viel Spaß damit


----------



## mikefize (15. November 2014)

Wie erwartet geiles Rune!


----------



## san_andreas (15. November 2014)

War noch nicht unterwegs, weil ich fiebernd am Sofa liege....

Das Gewicht sollte laut Excel knapp an 13kg schrammen, muß noch mal nachrechnen, tubeless dann auf jeden Fall.

Parts:
BOS Deville 170
Reset Flatstack
Havoc 35 Vorbau
Havoc Carbon
ODI Lizard Skins
Avid Trail Worldcup
Formula Scheiben, Ti Schrauben
Roval Carbon LRS
Speci Butcher/Purgatory
XX1 komplett
Absolute Black DM KB
twenty6 Predator Ti
Syntace HiFlex
SLR TT
Tune Würger

Wegen einer Reverb oder so muß ich mal schauen.


----------



## AM_Heizer (15. November 2014)

Sehr geil und toll aufgebaut !


----------



## svenson69 (16. November 2014)

Erstmal fertig,jetzt endlich mit 10-Fach und gescheiter Kassette.



Teileliste
Rahmen-----------Banshee Rune 2014 Gr.M
Gabel--------------Marzocchi 350 CR 160mm
Laufräder -------- Tune King/Kong Notubes Ztr Flow/Sapim CX-ray
Bremse-----------Shimano Saint M820 200/180
Schaltwerk-------Sram XO Short 10-fach Type 2
Kassette----------Sram XG-1080 11-36
Kurbelsatz-------Sram X0 Dh 165mm 34Z
Trigger------------Sram XO 
Pedale------------Nc-17 Sudpin III X-line
Lenker------------Race Face Sixc 760mm
Vorbau------------Syncros Superforce 2
Steuersatz-------Cane creek Angleset ZS44 oben Cane Creek 40 ZS56 unten
Sattelstütze------Kind Shock Supernatural 125mm
Sattel-------------Selle Italia SLR flow Carbonio
Sattelklemme--Token
Griffe------------Odi Ruffian
Reifen---------- Continental Baron BCC 2.3/Trail King 2.4
Kette------------Kmc X10 SL gold
Kettenführung-E.13 Trs+ Single
Schläuche-----Schwalbe SV13F/Continental Mtb-light

Gewicht 14,19kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (16. November 2014)

Aktueller Zwischenstand auf dem Weg zum Traumbike:





Rahmen----------Banshee Rune 2014 Gr.L
Gabel------------Marzocchi 55 CR 170mm
Laufräder--------Spank Spike 28 race Evo
Bremse----------Shimano SLX 200/180
Schaltwerk-------Shimano SLX mit RAD-cage
Kassette---------Shimano SLX mit General Lee 42Z
Kurbelsatz--------Shimano SLX mit B-Labs Oval 32Z
Trigger-----------Shimano XT i-spec
Pedale-----------Reverse Black Pro
Lenker-----------Joystick Analog Carbon 750mm
Vorbau-----------Joystick Digger 50mm
Steuersatz-------Hope Zero Stack
Sattelstütze------Rock Shox Reverb Stealth
Sattel------------Ergon SME-3
Sattelklemme-----Reverse
Griffe-------------Lizard Skins Northshore
Reifen------------Onza Ibex DH 2.4 60TPI Tubeless
Kette-------------Shimano XT
Kettenführung-----Bionicon c.guide eco

Eine Sache steht noch aus: Ein neuer Laufradsatz.

Felge------------Reverse 928 26"
Nabe------------Hope Pro 2 Evo
Speichen--------DT Comp mit Messing Nippeln
Laufradsatz		~1700g

Gesamtgewicht ist aktuell bei 14,6kg
Mit den leichteren Laufrädern könnte ich 14,3kg erreichen.


----------



## san_andreas (16. November 2014)

Die Bikes hier sind echt fett !
Bester Thread !


----------



## mikefize (16. November 2014)

Die Zocchi Coatings knallen einfach ...


----------



## ooib (16. November 2014)

@Raesfeld Du hast ja Flipchips auf High und eine 170mm Zocchi drin. Weisst du evtl. die Einbauhöhe von der Gabel? Mich würde die Geo wie du sie jetzt eingestellt hast interessieren. Tretlagerhöhe, Radstand wäre super


----------



## Raesfeld (16. November 2014)

ooib schrieb:


> @Raesfeld Du hast ja Flipchips auf High und eine 170mm Zocchi drin. Weisst du evtl. die Einbauhöhe von der Gabel? Mich würde die Geo wie du sie jetzt eingestellt hast interessieren. Tretlagerhöhe, Radstand wäre super



Geometriedaten:
Gabel Einbaulänge: ca. 556 mm
Tretlagerhöhe: ca. 352 mm
Radstand: ca. 1185 mm

Nagel mich nicht auf nen Millimeter fest, ist nur mit dem Maßband gemessen


----------



## ooib (16. November 2014)

Ja Danke sehr! Das reicht völlig, um sich das Ganze grob vorstellen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooib (16. November 2014)

Ich weiss nicht ob die Frage hier schon gestellt wurde, habs zumindest beim Überfliegen nicht gesehen, aber hat jemand in einem Rune 650B Laufräder mit 26'' Ausfallenden? Irgendwo in einem Test war das mal glaub ich mit Maxxis Reifen? Gibts da was neues, bzw. weiss jemand was für Reifen gehen würden?
Gruss


----------



## culoduro (16. November 2014)

Ardent 2.25 gehen in den 26"er Ausfallenden, aber nur in der slack/ low Stellung. Sind nach ca 2mm Platz zur untersten Querstrebe. Weiss nicht, ob ein 2.3er DHR2 reinpassen würde...
Der Ardent in 2.25 ist kein begeisternder Reifen...
Ausserdem klettern das Rad schlechter bei gleichem Dämpfersetup, scheint mehr im Sag zu hängen.
Ich warte gerade auf die 27.5er Ausfallenden, um das mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## ooib (16. November 2014)

Oh upps, gehört eigentlich in den Rune V2 Thread  Aber danke für deine Antwort!  Von Schwalbe weisst du nicht ob was Platz hat? Ein Rock Razor z.b. hätte kurze Mittelstollen. Ja mal sehen.


----------



## NoStyle (17. November 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Bikes hier sind echt fett !
> Bester Thread !


Mir fällt auch gerade die Kinnlade runter - ein Rune geiler als das andere ... Wahnsinn!


----------



## Pilatus (17. November 2014)

ich hab den Fox CTD im Spitfire satt. Die Druckstufe gefällt mir mit ~95kg in Anliegern und Sprüngen nicht, da es irgendwie durchrauscht.
was gäbe es für Alternativen? Monarch+ da kann man die Druckstufe auch nicht einstellen, oder?
DB Inline?

welche Dämpferbuchsen werden benötigt? die sind auch schon durch...


----------



## Hrabnar (17. November 2014)

BOS oder CaneCreek...was anderes bleibt dir nicht wenn du auf 'ner breitbandige verstellbaren Druckstufe bestehst...
Mein Monarch+ DBAir funzt perfekt mit 1 Volumenspacer...


----------



## NoStyle (17. November 2014)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ich hab den Fox CTD im Spitfire satt. Die Druckstufe gefällt mir mit ~95kg in Anliegern und Sprüngen nicht, da es irgendwie durchrauscht.
> was gäbe es für Alternativen? Monarch+ da kann man die Druckstufe auch nicht einstellen, oder?
> DB Inline?
> 
> welche Dämpferbuchsen werden benötigt? die sind auch schon durch...


Zum CC Inline kann ich nichts sagen, aber der reguläre CCDB, ohne extra VX-Can und Climb-Switch, ist klasse, da er von Hause aus progressiver ist als der VX und somit die ganzen Spacer-Orgien spart. Davor hatte ich einen guten alten Manitou Evolver ISX-4, der ging nahezu gleich. Beide bieten einen sehr guten Support im mittleren Federweg und machen Platform-Dämpfung durchaus verzichtbar. Vielleicht nach nem ISX-6 Ausschau halten, oder den neuen Swinger Expert Pro, da diese HS/LS-Druckstufe haben. Oder eben BOS Kirk ... über diesen habe ich im Spitfire nur Begeisterungsstürme gelesen ... !

Die Dämpferbuchsen sollten theoretisch für alle identisch sein ... ?


----------



## culoduro (17. November 2014)

ooib schrieb:


> Oh upps, gehört eigentlich in den Rune V2 Thread  Aber danke für deine Antwort!  Von Schwalbe weisst du nicht ob was Platz hat? Ein Rock Razor z.b. hätte kurze Mittelstollen. Ja mal sehen.



Rock Razor passt nicht, hab ich probiert!!
2.4 Ardent auch nicht, der ist aber auch voluminös.
Das Problem sind auch nicht nur die Mittelstreben, sondern auch die seitlich Versteifungsstreben. Da stösst z.B. der Rock Razor wenn ich mich recht entsinne...


----------



## culoduro (17. November 2014)

Ich find ja den Marzocchi 053 Dämpfer sehr reizvoll!
Der hat einstellbare Highspeed und Lowspeed Druckstufe.

Könnte  man sich bei einer USA Reise ab Anfang 2015 von dort mitbringen, bei einem US Listenpreis von 338 USD sollten noch nicht mal Gebühren beim Mitbringen fällig werden. Ist momentan noch nicht lieferbar...
Die Preise hier sind leider, zumindest noch, eher hoch mit 599 Euro.

Garantie soll angeblich auch weltweit gültig sein...


----------



## NoStyle (17. November 2014)

ooib schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob die Frage hier schon gestellt wurde, habs zumindest beim Überfliegen nicht gesehen, aber hat jemand in einem Rune 650B Laufräder mit 26'' Ausfallenden? Irgendwo in einem Test war das mal glaub ich mit Maxxis Reifen? Gibts da was neues, bzw. weiss jemand was für Reifen gehen würden?
> Gruss


Ich denke alles über 2.3 wird eng mit den 26er Dropouts. Beim damaligen Test passten 650B Maxxis HighRoller II 2.4 ins mittlere oder flache Flipchip-Setting ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (17. November 2014)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Das Spitfire gehört wohl zu den besten Allround-Bikes die man sich wünschen kann



Definitiv! Fahre und besitze seit langem mal wieder nur ein einziges Bike. Das Spitfire macht alles mit und vor allem super viel Spaß dabei.
Komme gerade rein und musste das mal eben loswerden.


----------



## ooib (17. November 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich denke alles über 2.3 wird eng mit den 26er Dropouts. Beim damaligen Test passten 650B Maxxis HighRoller II 2.4 ins mittlere oder flache Flipchip-Setting ...


Ok Danke, ich werde das eventuell bei Gelegenheit dann abchecken  Würde eh nur Flach fahren, da mir sonst das Tretlager zu hoch kommt.


----------



## BrotherMo (17. November 2014)

Heute bekommen.....

Nochmal super vielen Dank an everyday26 für den sehr geilen Support!


----------



## Raesfeld (17. November 2014)

All Black! Auch mal schön 

Noch die Aufkleber von den Felgen und den Gabelschaft kürzen, dann ist es super!


----------



## BrotherMo (18. November 2014)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> All Black! Auch mal schön
> 
> Noch die Aufkleber von den Felgen und den Gabelschaft kürzen, dann ist es super!


 
Felgen werden noch schwarz...... hatte gestern nur noch keine Lust zum knibbeln.. 
Bezüglich Gabelschaft: Mein bisheriges Rad hatte ne deutlich höhere Front. Daher hatte ich noch nicht den Mut
den Gabelschaft maximal zu kürzen.

Danke.


----------



## trailterror (18. November 2014)

Fahr erst mal ein weilchen (ohne zu kürzen)


----------



## Raesfeld (18. November 2014)

Ich hatte das erste Mal auch Bammel vor dem Kürzen. Wenn man da einen Fehler macht ist das sehr ärgerlich.
Wenn du deine Wunschhöhe gefunden hast musst du nur wegen deinem Vorbau aufpassen (hab den gleichen).
Es sieht aus wie der Joystick Digger?! Der klemmt nur ganz am oberen und am unteren Rand. Es sollte also nach dem Kürzen noch ein dünner Spacer (5 oder 3 mm) auf dem Vorbau liegen. Wenn der Schaft innerhalb des Vorbaus endet klemmt der nicht mehr richtig


----------



## BrotherMo (18. November 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Fahr erst mal ein weilchen (ohne zu kürzen)


 Danke!

So war mein Plan..... Mal an die neue Position annähern sozusagen....


----------



## Pilatus (18. November 2014)

BOS ist etwas teuer.
Wenn der Monarch+ passen würde wäre er mir recht. Sollte ich ihm eine Chance geben? Dann gleich als Debon Air?
letzter Ausweg dann Inline. der kann eigentlich was ich will: einstellbare Druckstufe + Kletterhilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (18. November 2014)

@BrotherMo: Richtig chic geworden Dein Spitfire! Hast Du jetzt XL genommen? Ganz viel Spaß damit!


----------



## NoStyle (18. November 2014)

ooib schrieb:


> Ok Danke, ich werde das eventuell bei Gelegenheit dann abchecken  Würde eh nur Flach fahren, da mir sonst das Tretlager zu hoch kommt.


ooib, hier ist der entsprechende Artikel:
http://enduro-mtb.com/en/banshee-rune-bike-test-the-trail-thug/


----------



## BrotherMo (18. November 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @BrotherMo: Richtig chic geworden Dein Spitfire! Hast Du jetzt XL genommen? Ganz viel Spaß damit!


 
so ist es.... XL.

Wollte einfach einen gediegenen Aufbau der auch meinen Fahrstil aushält.... 
Bin sehr zufrieden.

Jetzt muss ich das Rad nur ordentlich einfahren... 
(Die Geo ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied zum alten Rad.....)


----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2014)

Die Geo ist doch super, wirst du dich leicht dran gewöhnen.


----------



## BrotherMo (18. November 2014)

Bin auch guter Dinge......
Nur die Parkplatz-Runde war schon ungewohnt nach Jahren auf dem alten Rad.
Sitze jetzt gefühlt irgendwie weiter vorne. Dafür ist der Lenker tiefer... 
Vortrieb ist schon mal echt deutlich besser als beim alten Rad.


----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2014)

Was hattest du davor ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (18. November 2014)

Wollte mich auch noch bei der Banshee-Gemeinde hier bedanken. Selten das jede (noch so dämliche) Frage immer schnell beantwortet wird. Da macht der Radkauf noch mehr Spaß..


----------



## gunznoc (18. November 2014)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Wollte mich auch noch bei der Banshee-Gemeinde hier bedanken. Selten das jede (noch so dämliche) Frage immer schnell beantwortet wird. Da macht der Radkauf noch mehr Spaß..



Dem schließe ich mich an. 
Auf meine Fragen wurde innerhalb von wenigen Minuten sehr ausführlich geantwortet. 

Somit war dann schnell klar, dass es ein Rune in Orange mit 36er Fox wird. 
Der Rest kommt jetzt nach und nach. 

Wird wohl rauslaufen auf:

- Hope Tech 3 E4 mit Sinterbelägen
- SRAM X01 in schwarz 
- Joystick Cockpit mit 35er Klemmung und high Rise Lenker 
- i9 Naben mit Ryde Edge 28
- 170er Moveloc

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## NoStyle (19. November 2014)

Hört sich nach nem feinen Aufbau an!


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. November 2014)

sau-geiles Video von Horst aka @Third Eye


----------



## Pilatus (19. November 2014)

schön gefahren, besonders die Bergaufsachen.


----------



## Schreiner (19. November 2014)

@Mo  cool, ist meins nimmer allein bei uns.

Bis bald im Wald ;-)


----------



## ONE78 (19. November 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> sau-geiles Video von Horst aka @Third Eye



was ist das denn vorn fürn ne felge? sieht nach fatty/trial aus?


----------



## BrotherMo (19. November 2014)

Schreiner schrieb:


> @Mo  cool, ist meins nimmer allein bei uns.
> 
> Bis bald im Wald ;-)


 
Danke!

Und sehr gerne mal wieder im Wald...


----------



## trailterror (19. November 2014)

Klasse vid. 
Super auch die lyric für solche geschichten, echt geil wie wenig die wegsackt


----------



## Third Eye (19. November 2014)

Felge ist eine Trialfelge.
Lyrik: ja, ist eine Coil (U-turn), ich mag sie sehr!  Low speed Druckstufe ist ganz offen ...

Infos zum Video gibt es auf meinem Blog hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi3 (20. November 2014)

Gutes Video und sauber gefahren


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. November 2014)

ab Dezember gibt's ein neues Legend:







jetzt auch als XL mit 455mm reach und 1,25m Radstand


----------



## sirios (20. November 2014)

Verdammt! Ich hab gesagt wenn es ein neues Legend gibt, dann werd ich da zuschlagen


----------



## Rotwild85 (20. November 2014)

Woher hast du die Infos zum neuen Legend? Auch in einer 650b Variante?


----------



## sirios (20. November 2014)

http://everyday26.de/?page_id=242


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. November 2014)

von der FB-Seite von www.everyday26.de bzw. derer Webseite:
http://everyday26.de/?page_id=242


----------



## san_andreas (20. November 2014)

Und der Preis ist gut !


----------



## Rotwild85 (20. November 2014)

Schade das es es nur in 26 gibt, hatte eigentlich eine
650b Option erwartet/gehofft!


----------



## san_andreas (20. November 2014)

Äh, hab gar keine Radgrösse gesehen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (20. November 2014)

Bernhard hatte was auf Facebook geschrieben das es nur 26'' gibt.



> everyday26Geodaten sind auf der everyday26 Website unter den Fotos zu finden. Das Legend bleibt nach wie vor bei 26".


----------



## san_andreas (20. November 2014)

Achso.


----------



## trailterror (20. November 2014)

Find ich gut  gibt weitere sympathiepunkte für Banshee


----------



## der-gute (20. November 2014)

find ich schade...warte ja auch auf ein XL DH in 650B


----------



## san_andreas (20. November 2014)

Hätte auch kein Problem mit 26.


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. November 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> find ich schade...warte ja auch auf ein XL DH in 650B



Solid Strike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (21. November 2014)

Mein Spitfire Aufbau mit XLarge Rahmen, X-Fusion Vengeance HLR Coil, CCDBA, 26" und Gewicht von ungefähr 14,9999kg.




partlist: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1738219


----------



## frfreshman (21. November 2014)

Traumbike!



tequesta schrieb:


> Mein Spitfire Aufbau mit XLarge Rahmen, X-Fusion Vengeance HLR Coil, CCDBA, 26" und Gewicht von ungefähr 14,9999kg.


----------



## mikefize (21. November 2014)

Bei dem Spitti stimmt einfach alles. Knaller.


----------



## Nachaz (21. November 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ab Dezember gibt's ein neues Legend:
> 
> jetzt auch als XL mit 455mm reach und 1,25m Radstand



Das XL ist aber riesig - nochmal 7mm länger als das 14er Aurum in L. Erfreulicherweise ist das L auch nochmal um einen Zentimeter länger geworden und der Hinterbau angeblich steifer. Die Integrierten Forkbumpers und die Kabelführung am HT waren mMn auch überfällig. Und Black in Black ist mMn optisch von keiner ach so modernen Neon-Farbe zu toppen...


----------



## JansonJanson (21. November 2014)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Das XL ist aber riesig - nochmal 7mm länger als das 14er Aurum in L. Erfreulicherweise ist das L auch nochmal um einen Zentimeter länger geworden und der Hinterbau angeblich steifer. Die Integrierten Forkbumpers und die Kabelführung am HT waren mMn auch überfällig. Und Black in Black ist mMn optisch von keiner ach so modernen Neon-Farbe zu toppen...



Sauber gemacht die Tabelle!


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. November 2014)

die Tabelle ist cool  aber was ist der "calc reach"?


----------



## BrotherMo (21. November 2014)

tequesta schrieb:


> Mein Spitfire Aufbau mit XLarge Rahmen, X-Fusion Vengeance HLR Coil, CCDBA, 26" und Gewicht von ungefähr 14,9999kg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super!


----------



## Nachaz (21. November 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> die Tabelle ist cool  aber was ist der "calc reach"?


Radstand MINUS Kettenstrebe MINUS Gabelvorlauf - weil jeder den Reach irgendwie anders anzugeben scheint.


----------



## grey (21. November 2014)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Radstand MINUS Kettenstrebe MINUS Gabelvorlauf - weil jeder den Reach irgendwie anders anzugeben scheint.


Das ist aber nicht reach sondern eher front-center. (-offset)
Reach ist die horizontale Distanz zwischen BB und steuerrohr (oben..)


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. November 2014)

jep, da fehlt die Einbauhöhe der Gabel und der Lenkwinkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (21. November 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> jep, da fehlt die Einbauhöhe der Gabel und der Lenkwinkel.


Genau das ist mein "Gabelvorlauf"



greyz schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht reach sondern eher front-center. (-offset)
> Reach ist die horizontale Distanz zwischen BB und steuerrohr (oben..)



Brauchte nur eine Größe die ich vergleichen konnte, das habe ich dann "calc Reach" genannt, weil die Zahlen die einige Hersteller so angeben nicht vergleichbar waren.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man bei Messung von Lenkwinkel, Kettenstrebenlänge, Steuerrohrlänge und Radstand nicht viel falsch machen kann...


----------



## Bierliebhaber (22. November 2014)

wenn der lenkwinkel nicht korrekt angegeben wird, ist es pustekuchen und mein legend hatte sicher nicht die angegebenen 63,8grad. mehr variablen = mehr fehlerquellen...


----------



## trailterror (24. November 2014)

Nochmal meins:


----------



## 21XC12 (24. November 2014)

Die Gabel passt perfekt


----------



## Hrabnar (24. November 2014)

Frisch aufgebaut?
Bzw...kannst du schon was zu der Gabel sagen?


----------



## trailterror (24. November 2014)

Nee, habs schon seit dem sommer  
macht aber erst seit paar wochen richtig laune, da ich die ZEE erst jetzt  "im griff" hab. Dabei war die lösung so einfach: andere bremsbeläge...wenn die bremse nicht passt kommt einfach kein richtig gutes fahrgefühl auf, egal wie gut der rest ist....

Gabel ist, wie die eckdaten (36mm standrohre, 20mm achse) es versprechen massiv und hat richtige Freeride gene, auch mit, wie bei mir,  "nur" getravelten 160mm.
Schick verarbeitet ist sie und die klicks der verstellknöpfe (LSC, HSC und Rebound) haben klar definierbare klicks, welche in der praxis auch spürbar erfühlbar sind. Set up ist demnach individuell anpassbar.
Anfangs nutze ich den FW recht ordentlich (bis auf nen knappen cm), ist mir aber etwas zu schnell durch den mittleren Federweg gerauscht und war mir insgesamt zu weich.
Fahr sie jetzt etwas härter; plus an luftdruck (aber immer noch nicht ganz den empfohlenen wert) und compression. Sackt nicht mehr so weg und steht höher im FW, was ich persönlich bevorzuge, ist aber nicht mehr ganz so sensibel und nutzt den FW nicht mehr so aus wie davor....
Bin aber auch kein fahrwerks set up profi und weiss wohl nicht wie man der metric das letzte stückchen qualität rauskitzelt....
Bin aber schon sehr zufrieden mit dem teil 

Ach ja gewicht: 2295gr, inklusive den ca 80gr wiegenden steinschlag schützern....


----------



## Kharne (24. November 2014)

Dann bau dir mal ne Vengeance HLR Coil ein  unter 2,4 Kilo, gleiche Dämpfung, aber Stahlfederperformance.


----------



## Hrabnar (24. November 2014)

Gibt's evtl. Luftkammernspacer für die Gabel?
Frag mal bei Shocker nach...


----------



## Kharne (24. November 2014)

Weil die Gabel schon wegsackt und den Federweg nicht mehr nutzt? Dann das Ganze noch schlimmer machen? Wenn, dann müssten Spacer raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (24. November 2014)

Um die Progression zu vermindern...ahhhh.
Sehe, du hast das Prinzip verstanden :-0


----------



## mikefize (24. November 2014)

Kharne hat schon recht. Er bräuchte weniger Endprogression um höheren Druck bei besserer Federwegsnutzung fahren zu können.


----------



## Hrabnar (24. November 2014)

Und das Ansprechverhalten noch bockiger zu machen...


----------



## mikefize (24. November 2014)

Das Problem ist doch erstmal sekundär. Wichtig ist es doch in einem ersten Schritt, die Gabel so einzustellen, dass der Federweg möglichst optimal genutzt wird. Dann kann man sich ans Feintuning machen.

Wenn du die Endprogression noch höher machst und den Luftdruck verringerst um den FW zu nutzen, dann rauscht sie doch erst recht durch...


----------



## martinfueloep (24. November 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Und das Ansprechverhalten noch bockiger zu machen...


wenn sie keine ordentliche negativ-feder hat, ist eine luftfeder nunmal bockig. und der weg mit "spacer raus" ist bei dem beschriebenen problem grundsätzlich völlig richtig.


----------



## Hrabnar (24. November 2014)

Die Jungs von RockShox und auch die Leute von Magura raten zumindest dazu, Spacer zu nutzen um das Durchrauschen zu reduzieren...was sowohl bei meiner Pike als auch bei der Thor die ich hatte bestens funktioniert hat.
Ansprechverhalten wird dadurch kaum negativ beeinflusst, man hebt mit den Spacern aber die Kennlinie an, sodass sie früher verhärtet...was man ja genau erreichen will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (24. November 2014)

Kann genauso sein, dass die Gabel innen furztrocken ist 

PS: Im Gegenzug ist der Teil der Kennlinie, die deutlich unter linear liegt deutlich höher. Die Gabel rauscht also stärker durch, wird aber früher aufgefangen. Wenn man dann noch den Luftdruck absenkt um den Federweg ausnutzen zu können hat man ne Gabel, die im 2. Drittel des Federwegs vor sich hin blubbert. 

Ich weiß, warum mir nur Coilforken ans Rad kommen


----------



## Hrabnar (24. November 2014)




----------



## Kharne (24. November 2014)

Sieht ja ganz toll aus, in Wirklichkeit sieht es eher so aus:



Kharne schrieb:


> Nein, wird sie nicht. Die Verkleinerung des Volumens wirkt nur auf den letzten cm Hub. Du hast hinter dem SagPunkt halt den typischen Bauch in der Kennlinie. Den kannst du nicht verändern, sondern nur austricksen. Mehr Luft heißt hier mehr Gegendruck = weniger Durchsacken. Heißt aber auch, dass die Kennlinie zum Ende hin zu steil wird und daher der Federweg nicht ganz ausgenutzt werden kann, daher mehr Volumen ->weniger Endprogression -> Federweg wird wieder ganz ausgenutzt. Dass das System Luftfeder seine Grenzen hat sieht man hier ganz klar, wir kommen dann zu deinem Punkt: Irgendwann wird die Gabel einfach harsch. Deswegen fahre ich nur noch Coil vorne, da gibt es das Problem nicht.
> 
> Probier es aus, nimm ne Gabel und Spacer sie bis oben hin voll, stell sie so ein, dass du den Federweg ausnutzt und geh damit steile Stufen fahren. Dann vergleich das mit ner Gabel mit weniger Spacern. Die erstere wird voll absaufen, während die zweite höher im Hub steht.
> 
> ...


----------



## martinfueloep (24. November 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Kann genauso sein, dass die Gabel innen furztrocken ist
> 
> PS: Im Gegenzug ist der Teil der Kennlinie, die deutlich unter linear liegt deutlich höher. Die Gabel rauscht also stärker durch, wird aber früher aufgefangen. Wenn man dann noch den Luftdruck absenkt um den Federweg ausnutzen zu können hat man ne Gabel, die im 2. Drittel des Federwegs vor sich hin blubbert.
> 
> Ich weiß, warum mir nur Coilforken ans Rad kommen



Das WAR genau meine Meinung. Bis ich die Deville probiert habe...
Da ist in weiterer Folge auch gleich die Boxxer R2C2 aus dem Legend geflogen, um Platz für eine Idylle RaRe Air zu machen.


----------



## der-gute (25. November 2014)

Sacht mal, kann ich mit 196 cm ein Prime in L fahren?

Oder wird das arg zu kurz.

aktuell fahr ich ein Helium AC 29 2013 in XL mit 45er Vorbau.
ich fahr mit Freunden gerne technisch, aber seit es gute Fahrwerke gibt,
auch gerne mal Vollgas!


----------



## san_andreas (25. November 2014)

XL.
Mir hat mit 1,86 das Prime in L gepaßt.


----------



## feliks (25. November 2014)

Also ich fahr das Prime in L. Mit 186cm, 50mm Vorbau und 12°Lenker. Ich denke mit so 80er Vorbau und normalem Lenker könnte es von der Länge passen. 125cm Reverb schaut auch nicht zu weit raus..


----------



## san_andreas (25. November 2014)

Wer will noch 80er Vorbauten fahren ?
Lieber ein XL mit 35er...


----------



## Hrabnar (25. November 2014)

Und mit dem L-Rahmen müsstest du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit einen recht hohen Spacerturm verbauen...
Kumpel von mir fährt eins in XL bei 197cm und 10cm Sattelüberhohung mit 2,5cm Spacern...


----------



## NoStyle (25. November 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Sacht mal, kann ich mit 196 cm ein Prime in L fahren?
> 
> Oder wird das arg zu kurz.
> 
> ...


Ohne jemals ein Prime gefahren zu haben - ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das ein L bei fast 2 Metern Körpergröße noch bequem passen soll! Dazu macht ein langer Vorbau das ganze Geometrie-Konzept zunichte. Nimm XL und fühl Dich wohl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (25. November 2014)

ich fahre ein L Phantom bei 1,79m


----------



## iceis (25. November 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Und mit dem L-Rahmen müsstest du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit einen recht hohen Spacerturm verbauen...
> Kumpel von mir fährt eins in XL bei 197cm und 10cm Sattelüberhohung mit 2,5cm Spacern...



Stack 633 bei M,L und XL, Spacertürme wären alle gleichhoch
Wenn dann müsste er bei L eine Längere Sattelstütze verwenden um den Sattel weit genug rauszubekommen.


----------



## Hrabnar (25. November 2014)

iceis schrieb:


> Stack 633 bei M,L und XL, Spacertürme wären alle gleichhoch
> Wenn dann müsste er bei L eine Längere Sattelstütze verwenden um den Sattel weit genug rauszubekommen.


Stimmt...


----------



## Pilatus (26. November 2014)

durch den Knick im Sitzrohr wird der effektive Sitzwinkel beim kleineren Rahmen auch flacher.


----------



## JansonJanson (26. November 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wer will noch 80er Vorbauten fahren ?
> Lieber ein XL mit 35er...



Word! Funktioniert super


----------



## BrotherMo (29. November 2014)

Es geht....
Es geht ordentlich.....
Es geht wie Sau......


----------



## BrotherMo (29. November 2014)

Und wieder ist der Fahrer das limitierende Element... ;-)


----------



## hugecarl (29. November 2014)

das ist ein phantom oder? gabel hat 140mm?
schönes rad!


----------



## BrotherMo (29. November 2014)

Spitfire auf 650B mit 160 Gabel

Geht sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunznoc (29. November 2014)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Spitfire auf 650B mit 160 Gabel
> 
> Geht sehr gut!



Größe XL?

Gruß 
Niklas


----------



## BrotherMo (29. November 2014)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Größe XL?
> 
> Gruß
> Niklas


Ja.
Ist ein XL


----------



## Schreiner (29. November 2014)

Sehr schön Mo.  Mir is es grad zu kalt, bekomme den Arsch net hoch.


----------



## BrotherMo (29. November 2014)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Sehr schön Mo.  Mir is es grad zu kalt, bekomme den Arsch net hoch.


Ich bin bei 3 Grad normalerweise auch "mimimimimimi" 

Aber neues Rad.... 
Weisste Bescheid...


----------



## Hockdrik (30. November 2014)

So, nach gut einem halben Jahr Spitfiren auch mal ein paar Bilder von mir. Geht es nur mir so oder ist das Alu Raw eher schwer zu fotografieren? Ansonsten: super Rad, genau so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Einziger Nachteil: macht die Hometrails fast ein bisschen langweilig. Hardtail = mehr Spaß bei weniger Speed. Aber das kann man dem Spitfire wohl kaum vorwerfen. 

Spitfire M auf 26", Pike 150mm, Fox (immer in 'Pedal'), Flipchip in der mittleren Position // M passt mir mit 35mm Vorbau und Lenker mit ordentlich Backsweep perfekt bei 182cm // geht klasse bergauf und schön bergab // Tretlager heftig tief, kann man sich aber dran gewöhnen, werde ich mit den Flipchips noch mal zur Probe hochsetzen, auch um das Spitfire auf noch mehr Agilität zu trimmen // nervt auch nach 25 Jahren Hardtail nicht mit Wippen // trotz flachem Lenkwinkel schön runde Lenkung und genug Grip vorne.

Vielleicht zum Hintergrund: Banshee nennt das Spitfire Downhiller's Trail Bike, in meinem Fall ist es wohl eher Trail Biker's Enduro Bike (oder All Mountain oder wie man das gerade nennt  ).


----------



## osbow (1. Dezember 2014)

Wow, wie viel Backsweep hat der Lenker? Sieht auf den Fotos heftig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (1. Dezember 2014)

osbow schrieb:


> Wow, wie viel Backsweep hat der Lenker? Sieht auf den Fotos heftig aus.



so 16°?! Ich weiß schon: optisch ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig, ergonomisch aber ziemlich perfekt.
Zumindest für mich.


----------



## osbow (2. Dezember 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> so 16°?! Ich weiß schon: optisch ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig, ergonomisch aber ziemlich perfekt.
> Zumindest für mich.


Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Fahre mit 12° Kröpfung und möchte nichts anderes mehr fahren.


----------



## Hrabnar (2. Dezember 2014)

12°...+1


----------



## der-gute (2. Dezember 2014)

und wie heisst der Lenker nun?


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Dezember 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> und wie heisst der Lenker nun?



den willst Du nicht, denn der ist nicht nur seltsam weit zurückgebogen, sondern auch noch sehr schmal (690mm) 
ist ein älteres SQlab Modell, 316 oder so hieß der, der Nachfolger ist jetzt bei den Trekkingrad Modellen einsortiert 

aber auf deren Seite gibt es auch breitere MTB Modelle (wenn 740mm aktuell noch/wieder als breit gilt...)
-> http://www.sq-lab.com/produkte/fahrradlenker/mtb.html#.VH2HpsnDuAI


----------



## feliks (3. Dezember 2014)

Handybild:


----------



## der-gute (3. Dezember 2014)

so Jungs, jetzt mal ne ganz dumme Idee...

ein Rune mit 650B Hinterrad und ne 29" Pike 150 mm vorne.
was könnte das werden?


----------



## grey (3. Dezember 2014)

Wäre vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, ein Rad mit guter Geo in ein stelziges Rad mit flachem Sitzwinkel und hohem Tretlager, zu verwandeln.
Müsste man zumindest mal nachrechnen, aber gehört hier erst her wenns ein Foto gibt.


----------



## NoStyle (3. Dezember 2014)

@der-gute  ... ein Rune mit zu hohem Tretlager und vermutlich zu flachen Sitz- und Lenkwinkeln. Der User @berkel  hat ein Prime mit 650B Hinterrad - ist eventuell die "bessere" Alternative ... ?


----------



## der-gute (3. Dezember 2014)

Warum stelziges Rad mit flachem SW und hohem Tretlager?

eine Lyrik 26" 170 mm hat eine EBH von 555 mm
eine Pike 27.5" 160 mm hat eine EBH von 552 mm
eine Pike 29" 150 mm hat eine EBH von 561 mm

da sehe ich jetzt keine gravierenden Verschiebungen in der Geometrie!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (3. Dezember 2014)

Das 29er Laufrad baut auch höher oder hättest du 27,5 LR in einer 29er Gabel geplant?


----------



## der-gute (3. Dezember 2014)

ah...ok...an die höhere Achse hab ich nicht gedacht...

Verdammt...doch weiter nach nem Prime suchen!


----------



## grey (3. Dezember 2014)

Sind also eher locker ~2cm Unterschied, bei Verzicht auf 2cm Federweg.
Dann muss man noch bedenken, dass das 650b Rune ansich schon höher ist weil eben der größere LR-Radius nicht so richtig korrigiert wird, wenn man es mit dem 26er vergleicht. Die zusätzliche Höhe vorne macht das dann natürlich auch nicht gerade besser.
Ansonsten halt mal alles in bikegeo.muha.cc reinklopfen.


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Dezember 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> so Jungs, jetzt mal ne ganz dumme Idee...
> 
> ein Rune mit 650B Hinterrad und ne 29" Pike 150 mm vorne.
> was könnte das werden?


Flips auf Low dann könnte das durchgehen. Evtl mal die Geodaten mit denen von Liteville vergleichen.


----------



## der-gute (3. Dezember 2014)

geh mir fort mit Liteville...die machen das wirklich bescheiden.

meine Idee is hinfällig, da ich nur die EBL und nicht die Achshöhe bedacht habe.
ich wollte die Geo vom Rune so belassen haben und keinen beschixxenen Kompromiss.
Daher is das KEIN Projekt mehr.

Scaled Sizing mit einem 26" Rahmen kommt mir sicher nicht in die Tüte!


----------



## NoStyle (3. Dezember 2014)

@der-gute : Gut so! Scaled-sizing à la Liteville finde ich auch grenzwertig ...
Für eine 29/650B (vo./hi.) scheint mir das Prime besser geeignet. Beim Rune käme die Front (mit 29er Gabel + LRS) doch sehr hoch und flach im Winkel. Das könnte man zwar mit den Flip-Chips ausgleichen = steiles Setting, aber dann dürfte das Tretlager recht hoch werden ...
Schau mal in berkels Galerie. Sein Prime mit 650B hi. sieht völlig ok aus!


----------



## der-gute (3. Dezember 2014)

ich kenne sein Prime,
ich wollte nur ein Schnäppchen mit einem Rune machen


----------



## NoStyle (3. Dezember 2014)

verstehe ...
Mir ist gerade noch eingefallen dass das Spitfire wohlmöglich eher dazu taugt als ein Rune, da es tiefer (Tretlager) ist und einen steileren LW hat. Aber ich denke ein Prime erfährt durch einen Mixed-LRS die geringsten Geometrie-Veränderungen ...


----------



## Kharne (3. Dezember 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> so Jungs, jetzt mal ne ganz dumme Idee...
> 
> ein Rune mit 650B Hinterrad und ne 29" Pike 150 mm vorne.
> was könnte das werden?



Das darfste gerne mit nem Leidwill machen, denen macht das nix aus, die sind von Haus aus schon arg stelzig, aber bei nem Rune? Zumal beim Rune ne gescheite Gabel reingehört, ne Pike ist da zu wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (4. Dezember 2014)

Also meine Pike macht sich im Rune exzellent


----------



## NoStyle (4. Dezember 2014)

Sieht nach 2015er Legend aus, der überarbeiteten Geo nach ...


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2014)

Neuer Vorbau, 35mm Atlas


----------



## ooib (4. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schön! Hammer Sticker auf dem Oberrohr  Schon ein Feedback bezüglich den Fahreigenschaften?


----------



## gunznoc (4. Dezember 2014)

Diejenigen, die auf einen 2015er Rahmen warten...
Habt ihr auch die Info bekommen, dass er entweder am 12.12. oder 19.12. beim Vertrieb eintreffen soll?

Bin ja schon echt auf die Farbe gespannt. 

Teile kommen die Tage an, bisschen was ist schon da. Nur leider sieht's mit der Moveloc schlecht aus. Werde wohl auf eine LEV integra ausweichen. 

Gruß 
Niklas


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2014)

Das ist mein kleiner Waldschrat.
Ich war erstmal ordentlich krank, nachdem das Bike fertig war.
Fahrwerk habe ich jetzt abgestimmt, die ersten kleinen Runden waren vielversprechend.
Irgendwann könnte noch ein Kirk die Gabel ergänzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (4. Dezember 2014)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die auf einen 2015er Rahmen warten...
> Habt ihr auch die Info bekommen, dass er entweder am 12.12. oder 19.12. beim Vertrieb eintreffen soll?



 .. meins soll am 19.12. beim Vertrieb sein!


----------



## gunznoc (4. Dezember 2014)

biker123456 schrieb:


> .. meins soll am 19.12. beim Vertrieb sein!


Was für einen Rahmen hast du bestellt?

Ich hab ein Rune XL in Orange mit CCDBA bestellt. 

Gruß

Edit: Hab bei Komking geordert.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2014)

Neue Waage, frisch gewogen.
Wie gedacht mit Schläuchen etwas über 13kg. Wird noch tubeless.


----------



## culoduro (5. Dezember 2014)

Hola die Waldfee @san_andreas !
Was wiegen eigentlich Deine Laufräder? Alu oder Carbon Version?


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2014)

Sind Roval Traverse SL Carbon, wiegen 1500g.


----------



## Mr.Sound (5. Dezember 2014)

Komme beim Spitty in 26" schon auf 200gr drüber und das in Gr. M   ich mach was falsch ...

Gruß Sven


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2014)

Laufräder und Reifen sind relativ leicht und es ist eine normale Carbonsattelstütze montiert.


----------



## Hrabnar (5. Dezember 2014)

Top Gewicht!!!
Meins wäre mit Carbonschuhen auch in dem Bereich...momentan hat's Alufüße mit knapp unter 1800g und wiegt 13,7.
Alles unter 14 ist top für ein parktaugliches Enduro...


----------



## biker123456 (5. Dezember 2014)

.. mal sehen ob ich mit meinem Aufbau noch unter 15kg bleibe


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Dezember 2014)

mein Spitfire M 26" hat übrigens 13,4 (oder 13,7?) mit Pedalen
fand ich sehr leicht für meinen nicht sonderlich leichten Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2014)

Also, wenn der Rahmen 3,94kg hat, dann wird's Richtung 13kg schon eng.
Leichter werden können bei mir noch die Kurbel und das Innenlager, minimal der Lenker, paar Gramm der Vorbau, aber alles nicht mehr entscheidend. Noch leichtere Pedale und eine Pike sparen noch was, aber da habe ich schon bewusst twenty6 und BOS gewählt.
Mit gefällt das Rad so 100% und abgehen tuts eh saugut.


----------



## gunznoc (6. Dezember 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Also, wenn der Rahmen 3,94kg hat, dann wird's Richtung 13kg schon eng.
> […]



Also 3,94 kg inklusive Float X?!

Mein LRS hat 1.850 g und ich hab den Rahmen mit CCDBA geordert. 
Aber laut excel sollte es klappen mit der 13.

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2014)

XL mit Float X.


----------



## biker123456 (6. Dezember 2014)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Aber laut excel sollte es klappen mit der 13.


Die Excel würde ich gerne mal sehen!


----------



## gunznoc (6. Dezember 2014)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Die Excel würde ich gerne mal sehen!




Matchmaker-Adapter für die Hope mit 25 g fehlt noch.
Dafür habe ich hier und da etwas großzügiger gerechnet. Die gekauften Sachen habe ich bereits gewogen.
Aber irgendwas vergisst man ja immer 

Vielleicht klappt's ja mit unter 14 kg. Wenn nicht, ist mir auch egal. Am Sattel, Griffen, Lenker wollte ich nicht weiter sparen. Da ist mir die Ergonomie wichtiger.

Gruß

PS.: Ist ebenfalls ein XL Rahmen. Gabelschaft, Schaltzüge und -Hüllen, sowie die Bremse sind noch ungekürzt.


----------



## biker123456 (6. Dezember 2014)

Ziemlich krasser Aufbau .. ich habe mal meine Teile gewogen (außer LRS und Rahmen ist alles das --> für beides Werte aus dem Internet genommen) und wenn ich alles zusammenrechne, komme ich auf 14,97kg!


----------



## sirios (6. Dezember 2014)

Ich schaff es mit meinem trotz Pike und 1680 g LRS auch nur auf 14,3. Aber da wäre noch Potential an der Kurbel, dem Vorbau + Lenker sowie dem CCDB CS. 

allerdings fährt es auch so gut


----------



## biker123456 (6. Dezember 2014)

So in etwa wird es aussehen:


----------



## ooib (6. Dezember 2014)

Uhh das werden ein paar echt geile Exemplare hier! Wann stehts bei euch etwa?
Bei mir kommt ein '15 schwarz elox Rune L, 650B mit CCDBA CS oder Vivid Air, 170mm 36, XTR, Reverb und leichten Radln  Hoffe der Rahmen trifft bald ein hab alle Teile hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (6. Dezember 2014)

LRS kommt demnächst und Rahmen soll noch dieses Jahr kommen .. mal sehen wann genau .. Rad kann aber erst Januar aufgebaut werden


----------



## gunznoc (6. Dezember 2014)

Also ich warte auf den Rahmen von komking und auf den LRS. Der kommt um Weihnachten rum. 

Ansonsten habe ich bis auf die Sattelstütze alles. Da wird's dann wohl die LEV. Moveloc wird ja scheinbar nix mehr.


----------



## ooib (6. Dezember 2014)

Ja gut im Winter ist halt das Wetter auch nicht immer so dolle zum fahrn  Da ist es nicht so schlimm wenn die Einzelteile noch im Keller liegen  Beim Gewicht mach ich mir nicht so Gedanken bzw Sorgen... Ein leichter Laufradsatz, passendes Cocpit und ein gutes Fahrwerk, dann passts bei mir


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2014)

So ist es !


----------



## gunznoc (7. Dezember 2014)

Sehe ich genauso
Es muss in erster Linie gut fahren und alles mit machen. 
Wenn dann noch das Gewicht niedrig ist, ist das ein tolles Extra. 

Ich habe drauf geachtet, dass ich es so wie es ist auch im Park fahren kann mit meinen 95 kg.


----------



## biker123456 (7. Dezember 2014)

Wenn man sich meine Teileliste anschaut, wird man auch sehen, dass meins eher auf Robustheit gemacht ist ... aber wäre schon cool, wenn ich trotzdem unter 15kg bleibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. Dezember 2014)

Mann, ich will fahren und hier ist Scheisswetter !


----------



## ooib (7. Dezember 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mann, ich will fahren und hier ist Scheisswetter !



Ja du hast gut reden, du hast wenigstens dein Bike schon stehen  Wenn bei mir der Rahmen da wäre hätt ich zu tun  Ich freu mich dermassen!


----------



## trailterror (7. Dezember 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mann, ich will fahren und hier ist Scheisswetter !



Wenn das scheisswetter dich vom fahren abhält, dann ist die motivation nicht gross genug 
Ist man erst mal vor der tür, dann ists egtl immer gut, egal wie das wetter ist


----------



## san_andreas (7. Dezember 2014)

Fuck, ich bin ein Weichei.
Ich geh jetzt auf die Rolle.


----------



## martinfueloep (7. Dezember 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Fuck, ich bin ein Weichei.
> Ich geh jetzt auf die Rolle.


NICHTS rechtfertigt so ein Verhalten!


----------



## studicker (7. Dezember 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mann, ich will fahren und hier ist Scheisswetter !


Ich hab festgestellt, dass ich eher das Modell Boarder-Colli bin. Wenn ich nicht genug Auslauf bekomm, werd ich wahnsinnig :-D 

Dank Verletzungspause hatte ich genug Zeit das Spitty aufzubauen und jetzt sind viiiiele Probefahrten angesagt. Derzeit ist hier permanent Mistwetter mit Hochnebel und Temperaturen kurz über 0. Da bin ich zwar oft allein unterwegs, aber egal ^^

Fotos und Gewicht gibt's erst, wenn die 15mm-Achse für den Havoc-LRS da ist und ich ich mich für eine Vorbaulänge entschieden hab. Bis dahin sind noch Austausch- und Altteile dran.

ALSO: ARSCH HOCH UND BIKEN!


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (8. Dezember 2014)

Aktueller Stand von meinem Spitty in L:
14,1kg

Was kommt noch :
Vorbau wird gegen 40mm getauscht
Bremsleitung wird aktuell gegen PVC getauscht
Sattel wird noch getauscht --> sollte dann sub 14 sein 

Im nächsten Jahr dann Fahrwerk Update:
+ Neue Gabel - wohl die neu 36 Float.
+ Double Barel Air oder Air Inline.

Teileliste:
Hope Pro 2 - WTB i25 Felgen 650b -> Tubeless
SLX Kurbel
Hope Ceramic Innenlager
Reverb Stealth
Nukeproof Electron Plastik Pedale
Hope Narrow wide + 77 Kefü
Hope 40 T-Rex hinten.
aktuell 50mm Hope AM vorbau
Syntace Carbon Vector 780 Lenker
Hope Tech Race Bremsen vorn 200 hinten 180
XT Shadow Plus Medium Cage
Fox 36 - Float einheit.
Fox CTD Dämpfer
+bissl Kleinkram.


----------



## NoStyle (8. Dezember 2014)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> ... Im nächsten Jahr dann Fahrwerk Update:
> + Double Barel Air oder Air Inline ...


Schönes Spitfire!
Falls Interesse an einem gebrauchten CCDB-Air (ohne CS) besteht kannst Du meinen unter Umständen haben ...


----------



## biker123456 (8. Dezember 2014)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Hope Tech Race Bremsen vorn 200 hinten 180


Woher hast du das ganze Hope Zeugs in Team Grün her??


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (8. Dezember 2014)

Bin 2 Jahre für Hope gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (8. Dezember 2014)

Sehr geil!


----------



## san_andreas (8. Dezember 2014)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Bin 2 Jahre für Hope gefahren.



Das reicht ! Gib' sie jetzt her !


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (8. Dezember 2014)

Gegen eine Hope X2 Race mit Ti Schrauben in Schwarz würde ich auch tauschen


----------



## Caese (8. Dezember 2014)

damn... das Rad ist ja für sich schon nice, aber noch feiner finde ich deine Teilezusammenstellung!


----------



## Raesfeld (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab an meinem Rune mal wieder etwas rumgebastelt.
Wenn schon das Wetter doof ist...

Ein selbstgebauter Steinschlagschutz aus CFK.
Laminiert zwischen zwei Halbrohren mit vier Lagen Kohlefasergewebe und einem Schaumkern im Bereich der Verschraubung.
Das Teilchen wiegt etwa 45g und ist schätzungsweise stabiler als das ganze Bike 
Die Vakuumpumpe war gerade belegt, daher musste drucklos laminiert werden. Faservolumenanteil ist daher nicht so optimal geworden.
Mit Vakuum wäre es wohl bei ~35-40g gelandet.

Die Zee ist auch neu, aber leider nicht selbstgebaut


----------



## der-gute (10. Dezember 2014)

ob ein Raw Rahmen sowas braucht...?


----------



## tequesta (10. Dezember 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> ob ein Raw Rahmen sowas braucht...?


Klarlack hat auch Gefühle!


----------



## Wayne_ (10. Dezember 2014)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Die Zee ist auch neu, aber leider nicht selbstgebaut


Anfänger


----------



## der-gute (10. Dezember 2014)

tequesta schrieb:


> Klarlack hat auch Gefühle!



Der steht doch auf Schläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar_jay (10. Dezember 2014)

Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob da Carbon das richtige Material ist - ich denk Leder wäre besser gewesen


----------



## Raesfeld (11. Dezember 2014)

Wahrscheinlich wäre das Plastik-Abflussrohr, in dem ich das laminiert habe, besser geeignet gewesen!
Aber das ist halt nicht so schön und nicht aus Carbon


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Dezember 2014)

Sieht halt schick aus und macht das Bike etwas individueller. Vielleicht verhindert es mal ne Delle?! Dann hätte es auch noch seinen Nutzen erfüllt.


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (11. Dezember 2014)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ich hab an meinem Rune mal wieder etwas rumgebastelt.
> Wenn schon das Wetter doof ist...
> 
> Ein selbstgebauter Steinschlagschutz aus CFK.
> ...




Ich find's sexy !

Hatte das gleiche vor, halt nur mit PVC .. gerade gegen Beulen ist es super cool.

Ist das eine 55CR ? Was wiegt das schätzgen ?


----------



## Raesfeld (11. Dezember 2014)

Jop, das ist eine aufgepimpte 55CR. Wiegt um die 2,3 kg.


----------



## svenson69 (13. Dezember 2014)

So mal schnell vor der Arbeit zusammen gesteckt



Teileliste und besseres Bild kommt noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (13. Dezember 2014)

Was sind das für ultra dünne Pedale?


----------



## san_andreas (13. Dezember 2014)

Dings....äh, Canfield.


----------



## svenson69 (13. Dezember 2014)

Canfield Brothers Crampon Ultimate


----------



## svenson69 (14. Dezember 2014)

So jetzt bessere Bilder und Teileliste







Rahmen  Banshee Rune V.2 26 zoll 2014
Dämpfer  Cane Creek Double Barrel CS 2014
Gabel  Fox 36 Float 180 2015
Laufräder Tune King/Kong,ZTR Flow,Sapim CX-Ray
Bremse  Shimano Saint M820 200/180mm Scheiben
Schaltwerk  Sram XO 10fach Type 2 Short
Trigger  Sram XO 10fach
Kurbelsatz	Sram XO Carbon 165mm/Absolut Black NW 34Z
Kassette	 Sram PG-1080 11-36
Kette	  Kmc X10 SL gold
Pedale	 Cranfield Brothers Crampon Ulitimate
Lenker	  Renthal Fatbar Carbon 30mm
Vorbau	 Syntace Megaforce 2 40mm
Steuersatz	   Cane Creek Angleset ZS44 oben/Cane Creek 40 ZS56 unten
Sattelstütze	   Kind Shock Supernatural 125mm
Sattel		Selle Italia SLR Flow Carbonio
Sattelklemme	   Procraft PRC Carbon
Griffe Renthal Kevlar
Reifen Continental Baron BCC 2.3
Kettenführung		E.13 Trs+ Single (ohne untere Führung)
Schläuche Continental Mtb-light
Gewicht  13,79kg


----------



## Kharne (14. Dezember 2014)

Die Crampon sind geile Teile, nur leider habe ich in nem Jahr jetzt die 2. Achse zerstört...


----------



## 6TiWon (14. Dezember 2014)

der porn sattel.. aua (nix für ungut) kommt gut. der ist besrtimmt bequemer als er aussieht...
und mit ordentlich druck in den waden gehts auch mit einem 34er blatt


----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2014)

Der SLR Sattel ist saubequem, wenn er passt.


----------



## iceis (15. Dezember 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die Crampon sind geile Teile, nur leider habe ich in nem Jahr jetzt die 2. Achse zerstört...



Gebrochen?
Hatte vor Jahren mal Baumkontakt mit einem Crampon und es hatte sich die Achse verbogen.
Vor einigen Monaten ist mir die Achse eines Davtus Oktogon (50 Euro Pedale) gebrochen und da hätte so ein sich verbiegendes Crampon wohl die gebrochene Zehe verhindert.

Aber wenn deins gebrochen is streich ich die wieder von der Kandidatenliste.


----------



## Kharne (15. Dezember 2014)

Nö, einfach in Rekordzeit Lager zerraspelt und die Achse dabei gleich mit. Bin halt auch sehr schwer


----------



## Raesfeld (20. Dezember 2014)

Es ist fertig.
Endlich, glaub ich 

Jetzt hat das Bike den lang erwarteten Laufradsatz bekommen.
Eingespeicht mit Reverse 928, Hope Pro2 Evo, DT Competition und Messingnippeln. Laufradgewicht 1765g.

Wenns wieder hell ist, mache ich nochmal Fotos.









Rahmen----------Banshee Rune 2014 Gr.L
Gabel------------Marzocchi 55 CR 170mm
Laufräder--------Reverse 928 mit Hope Pro2 Evo und DT Comp
Bremse----------Shimano Zee 200/180 (Reverse Scheiben)
Schaltwerk-------Shimano SLX mit RAD-cage
Kassette---------Shimano SLX mit General Lee 42Z
Kurbelsatz--------Shimano SLX mit B-Labs Oval 32Z
Trigger-----------Shimano XT i-spec
Pedale-----------Reverse Black Pro
Lenker-----------Joystick Analog Carbon 750mm
Vorbau-----------Joystick Digger 50mm
Steuersatz-------Hope Zero Stack
Sattelstütze------Rock Shox Reverb Stealth
Sattel------------Ergon SME-3
Sattelklemme-----Reverse
Griffe-------------Lizard Skins Northshore
Reifen------------Onza Ibex DH 2.4 120TPI Tubeless
Kette-------------Shimano XT
Kettenführung-----Bionicon c.guide eco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (21. Dezember 2014)

Gefällt! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2014)

Gleiches Garagentor, bessere Bildquali, Atlas Vorbau 35mm, tubeless, 12,92 kg















Banshee Rune V2, Xlarge
Float X
BOS Deville, 170mm
Reset Flastack
RaceFace Atlas, 35mm
Ultralight Carbon Spacer
Easton Havoc Carbon
ODI Lizard Skinz
Avid Trail Worldcup
Formula The One Scheiben
Ti Schrauben
Roval Traversé SL 26", tubeless
Specialized Butcher / Purgatory Control
XX1 komplett
Absolute Black DM Kettenblatt, 32Z
twenty6 Predator ti
RaceFace Crankboots
Syntace Highflex
SLR TT custom
Tune Würger

12,92 kg


----------



## gigo (21. Dezember 2014)

Das Gewicht is ne Ansage, Hut ab! Willst du die Felgen-Aufkleber echt drauf lassen? Ohne sähe es noch böser aus...


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2014)

Ist leider lackiert und der Rest ist Carbon-Struktur. Nicht so leicht, da was überzeugendes zu machen.


----------



## gigo (21. Dezember 2014)

Ach so! Trotzdem spitze!


----------



## Raesfeld (21. Dezember 2014)

Hat es einen speziellen Grund, warum du den Float X anders herum eingebaut hast?


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2014)

Der XL Rahmen hat da ein immenses Loch...außerdem ist es ja auch gut, wenn der Ausgleichsbehälter "im Öl" ist.


----------



## numinisflo (21. Dezember 2014)

Es ist ein brutal geiles Rune. 
Nur die XX1 Kurbel gefällt mir einfach nicht, obwohl ich sie selbst schon gefahren hab.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2014)

Danke ! Die Next war gerade nicht drin. Irgendwann mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (22. Dezember 2014)

EXTREM gutes Rune!
Und das Gewicht ist abartig.


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2014)

Merci !


----------



## NoStyle (22. Dezember 2014)

@san_andreas : Hammer Rune!


----------



## jedy (22. Dezember 2014)

sehr gutes bikes. gratulation!


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2014)

Danke, Jungs !


----------



## gunznoc (22. Dezember 2014)

Jau. Tip Top. Ich werd immer neidischer. 
Aber bald kann ich auch loslegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (22. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du tauschen willst...... 

Geiles Rad


----------



## gunznoc (24. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht interessiert den ein oder anderen mein Aufbauthread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bbb-build-a-banshee-bike.739882/

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## tommi101 (26. Dezember 2014)

Hi ihr Banshees...
Ich bin momentan irgendwie ziemlich keen auf ein Spitfire...gibt es zw. dem 2014er und 2015er Modell irgendwelche Unterschiede - von den Decals mal abgesehen?
Liege ich mit 1,86m (90cm SL) beim L-Rahmen richtig? Vorbaulänge wäre erstmal 60mm, da ich auch ziemlich lange Arme hab.
Einsatzbereich ist Touren und Trails, gerne auch mal im verblockten Gelände.

Danke vorab....und nen schönen 2. Feiertag noch.


----------



## trailterror (26. Dezember 2014)

Es dürften keinerlei sonstige änderungen gegeben haben.

Rahmengrössen empfehlungen sind aus der ferne wie immer schwierig. Ich würd zu L greifen.
Viele werden dir hier wahrscheinlich aber auch zu XL raten.

Vergleich doch die daten am besten mit den von dir bisher gefahrenen bikes...probe fahren wär natürlich wie immer am besten...


----------



## tommi101 (26. Dezember 2014)

Verglichen hab ich natürlich schon, demnach scheint mir XL mit 640mm Oberrohr etwas sehr lang und 1200mm Radstand sind ja auch schon ne Hausnummer.
Probefahrt ist zumindest hier in der Gegend eher schlecht, aber vielleicht bietet sich ja mal was an oder ein Spitty-Fahrer meldet sich hier nochmal dazu.


----------



## san_andreas (26. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin's mit 1,86 in L probegefahren, fand ich super.


----------



## tommi101 (27. Dezember 2014)

Danke...das hilft schon mal.
Aber dennoch, beim Rune hast du dich für XL entschieden.
Könnte man sagen, dass sich ein Spitfire in L und ein Rune in XL von der Sitzposition ungefähr gleich ausgeht? Laut dem Datenblatt ja eigentlich nicht, wobei mir natürlich klar ist dass das Rune einen etwas anderen Einsatzbereich hat.
Naja, ich werde wohl ums probesitzen nicht drumrumkommen...besser ist das!


----------



## culoduro (27. Dezember 2014)

Weiß jemand von Euch den 4 Buchstaben Code für den Fox Float X,  der im Rune verbaut ist?  Danke!


----------



## Raesfeld (27. Dezember 2014)

Custom Tune ID "CMR6" in meinem Rune L von 2014


----------



## san_andreas (27. Dezember 2014)

@tommi101 : du hast genau recht, ein XL Rune entspricht ziemlich genau einem L Spitfire.
Das findet man auch in den Geo Tabellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (27. Dezember 2014)

Danke @Raesfeld!
Perfekt. 
Hier ist die Entschlüsselung, wen es interessiert :
2014, FLOAT X F-S, CTD-Adj-K, Banshee, Rune V2, 8.500, 2.500, 0.4 Spacer, CM, RM, Climb M


----------



## NoStyle (27. Dezember 2014)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Hi ihr Banshees...
> Ich bin momentan irgendwie ziemlich keen auf ein Spitfire...gibt es zw. dem 2014er und 2015er Modell irgendwelche Unterschiede - von den Decals mal abgesehen?
> Liege ich mit 1,86m (90cm SL) beim L-Rahmen richtig? Vorbaulänge wäre erstmal 60mm, da ich auch ziemlich lange Arme hab.
> Einsatzbereich ist Touren und Trails, gerne auch mal im verblockten Gelände.
> ...


Ausser Dämpfer-Optionen, Farbe und Decals gibt es keine Unterschiede von 2014 zu 2015.

L sollte bei Deiner Größe ziemlich ideal passen. Ansonsten wie trailterror empfiehlt: Geodaten mit bereits Bekanntem vergleichen. Btw: Das Spitfire ist bei gleicher Rahmengröße immer etwas länger (Oberrohr/Reach) als das Rune, dafür mit 1 Grad steilerem Lenkwinkel bei nahezu gleichem Radstand ...


----------



## P4Nane (29. Dezember 2014)

Hier mal mein Radl für nächste Saison. 
Bei gelegenheit kommen noch andere Bremsen dran. Der Rest bleibt erstmal so


----------



## 21XC12 (29. Dezember 2014)

Noch grüne Decals für die Fox und den LRS und dann passt's!


----------



## san_andreas (29. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schön !


----------



## Fluffy1 (29. Dezember 2014)

Hier mal mein trail/Enduro Rad, befindet sich noch im Aufbau ..


----------



## NoStyle (30. Dezember 2014)

@Fluffy1 : Schaut fein aus! 
Wenn Du das Bike mal ne Zeit lang gefahren bist würde mich Dein Eindruck bezüglich der Onzas interessieren.


----------



## Raesfeld (30. Dezember 2014)

@Fluffy1 : Sind das 60 oder 120TPI IBEX?

Das macht am Hinterrad nen großen Unterschied.
Ich bin nach einigem Rumprobieren wieder bei den Ibex gelandet. Guter Reifen.


----------



## culoduro (30. Dezember 2014)

@Raesfeld 
was meinst Du mit dem Unterschied bzw welchen bevorzugst Du am Hinterrad? Den 60 tpi wegen mehr Robustheit oder den 120tpi wegen besserem Rollverhalten? 
Ich kenn den 60er tpi als Hinterradreifen und mochte den Brems- Grip,  Seitenhalt und das etwas weichere Gummi auf den Seitenstollen.  Überlege ob ich hinten mal den 120tpi aufziehe.. 

Vorne ist er im Trockenen gut,  bei nassen Steinen und Wurzeln kommt er mit einem Minion ST nicht mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (30. Dezember 2014)

Der 120 TPI rollt sehr viel leichter. Ich habs an meinem Bike ausprobiert, beide 2,4" Ibex aber der eine 60 und der andere 120tpi. Deutlich spürbarer Unterschied 
Der 120 TPI ist natürlich dünner. Wir haben hier kaum Steine, nur Wurzeln und Waldboden. Wenn viele scharfe Kanten im Gelände sind, ist wohl der 60er die bessere (haltbarere) Wahl.


----------



## culoduro (30. Dezember 2014)

cool danke!


----------



## Mr.Sound (31. Dezember 2014)

Hier auch noch...

Guten Rutsch und so 





Gruß Sven


----------



## Raesfeld (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich sehe die Ergon Griffe in letzter Zeit immer öfter. Findest du die gut?


----------



## Mr.Sound (31. Dezember 2014)

Also bisher sind die mir nicht negativ aufgefallen, wenn dir das etwas hilft.  Die vorherigen lizard skinz mit ordentlich Durchmesser waren nicht schlechter 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Raesfeld (2. Januar 2015)

Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe, ich habe ein Problem mit dem Dämpfersetup an meinem Rune.

Ich schlage ständig durch. Ich fahre mit ca. 20% Sag, wiege fahrfertig knappe 80kg und fahre den Float X.
Den Dämpfer habe ich nicht offen, sondern schon im Trail Modus (Stufe 1).
Mehr Druck/Weniger Sag habe ich schon ausprobiert. Klar bringts was bei den Durchschlägen (dann nur noch einer pro Runde) aber schön ist das nicht.
Ist es in so einem Fall sinnvoll das Luftvolumen zu verkleinern für mehr Progression?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (2. Januar 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ist es in so einem Fall sinnvoll das Luftvolumen zu verkleinern für mehr Progression?


 
Ja, das klingt nach einem guten Plan.


----------



## Raesfeld (2. Januar 2015)

huiuiui, dann muss ich mir ja was überlegen um um die 50€ für die offiziellen Volumenspacer herum zu kommen 
Hat denn sonst noch einer Probleme mit zu vielen Durchschlägen bei korrektem Sag?


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Januar 2015)

Das ist wohl eine Möglichkeit. Falls das nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringt würde ich ein Tuning mit mehr Druckstufe empfehlen.

Edit: z.B. hier mal anfragen -> http://www.radserviceberlin.de/kontakt.php


----------



## thekidvoss (2. Januar 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> huiuiui, dann muss ich mir ja was überlegen um um die 50€ für die offiziellen Volumenspacer herum zu kommen
> Hat denn sonst noch einer Probleme mit zu vielen Durchschlägen bei korrektem Sag?



Hier ein Beitrag von mir. Dort geht es zwar um den Float CTD aber vom Prinzip her hatte ich das gleiche Problem wie du. Sollte dich also weiterbringen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tftuned-service-push-tuning.737457/


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Januar 2015)

thekidvoss schrieb:


> Hier ein Beitrag von mir. Dort geht es zwar um den Float CTD aber vom Prinzip her hatte ich das gleiche Problem wie du. Sollte dich also weiterbringen.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tftuned-service-push-tuning.737457/


 

 *... und meine 100%ige Zustimmung!*


Ich fahre selbst vom Aufbaubeginn an einen TFT gepushten RP23 im Spitfire:




Der ehemals original verbaute CTD liegt noch nagelneu und ungefahren im Karton:





@Raesfeld
Auch ich kann dir so ein Tuning nur wärmstens ans Herz legen,du wirst die Investition nicht bereuen,du hast danach einen komplett neuen Dämpfer der perfekt arbeitet.

Im Vergleich dazu sind die 50€ für Volumenspacer Geld am Fenster raus...


----------



## R.C. (2. Januar 2015)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich fahre selbst vom Aufbaubeginn an einen TFT gepushten RP23 im Spitfire:
> Der ehemals original verbaute CTD liegt noch nagelneu und ungefahren im Karton:
> 
> Auch ich kann dir so ein Tuning nur wärmstens ans Herz legen,du wirst die Investition nicht bereuen,du hast danach einen komplett neuen Dämpfer der perfekt arbeitet.
> Im Vergleich dazu sind die 50€ für Volumenspacer Geld am Fenster raus...



Du hast also einen Daempfer, den du nie gefahren bist, sagst aber, dass der im Vergleich schlechter geht?!


----------



## Fluffy1 (2. Januar 2015)

Vorerst fahrbereit


----------



## san_andreas (2. Januar 2015)

@Raesfeld : ich habe 17mm Sag und er schlägt wenig durch, obwohl ich mehr wiege. Bernhard hat mir die Spacer auch empfohlen.


----------



## tommi101 (2. Januar 2015)

@Fluffy1 
Schöner Gerät! Sollte Größe Large sein mit 650b-Ausfallenden, oder? Die Gabel hat 160mm?
Haste es mal an der Waage gehabt?


----------



## Raesfeld (2. Januar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Raesfeld : ich habe 17mm Sag und er schlägt wenig durch, obwohl ich mehr wiege. Bernhard hat mir die Spacer auch empfohlen.



Wie schon zu Monarch/RP23 Zeiten habe ich wieder zur Trinkflasche gegriffen. Oben im Kopf des Dämpfers zweilagig Trinkflaschenscheibchen eingelegt. Die Länge so dimensioniert, dass sie satt einrasten, sich also nicht bewegen können. Gesichert werden sie von innen durch den verbauten 0,4"³ Spacer.
Rechnerisch komme ich damit auf 0,57"³ Spacer. Mal sehen, was die nächste Tour so gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (2. Januar 2015)

Bin gespannt, was du sagst.


----------



## Fluffy1 (2. Januar 2015)

Ne is n M Rahmen, Gabel hat 160mm Federweg!! Gewicht kann ich noch nicht sagen werde es morgen mal an die Waage hängen...


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Januar 2015)

wieder auf sorglos antrieb umgebaut


----------



## Mr.A (3. Januar 2015)

bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Dämpfer für mein V2 Spitfire, da mein Evolver isx6 langsam in die Jahre gekommen ist.
zur Auswahl stehen

- Monarch RT3 Debonair
- Monarch RC3 Plus Debonair
- CC Inline

vor allem Er"fahr"ungen zu den beiden RS Dämpfern im Spitfire würden mich interessieren, ist der Monarch Plus notwendig, oder tut's der RT3 auch? Einsatzbereich Trails, kein bzw.seltenst mal Bikepark.

bitte um input


----------



## culoduro (3. Januar 2015)

Mr.A schrieb:


> bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Dämpfer für mein V2 Spitfire, da mein Evolver isx6 langsam in die Jahre gekommen ist.
> zur Auswahl stehen
> 
> - Monarch RT3 Debonair
> ...



Frag doch mal @Hagen3000 , der hat einen normalen Monarch RT3 drin soweit ich mich erinnere...


----------



## Mr.A (3. Januar 2015)

Danke für den Tip, hab ihn gleich mal belästigt ...vllt. meldet er sich ja auch hier zu Wort


----------



## Hrabnar (3. Januar 2015)

Schnell noch die Kleine füttern...dann sag ich was zum Thema...


----------



## Brainspiller (3. Januar 2015)

Alex, für das was du mit dem Rad machst würde ich nen normalen Monarch nehmen.
Ich glaube nicht dass in deiner Gewichtsklasse die Erwärmung des Dämpfers ein großes Problem sein wird.


----------



## Hrabnar (3. Januar 2015)

...ferdsch.
Also hab meinen Monarch Plus DBA jetzt seit 'nem 1/2Jahr.
Touren, gemäßigter Parkeinsatz, ein wenig Finale...das war's bisher.
Hab im Spiti V2 nur dem Vergleich zum Fox Float.
Beim normalen Fahren wippt der Hinterbau etwas mehr, bin kein Dämpfersperrer und fahr ihn immer offen.
Der Hinterbau folgt dem Gelände um Welten besser.
Bisher ein Durchschlagen...knapp brusthoch ins Flat, auch ohne LK-Spacer und mit relativ viel Sag (glaub' 17-18mm).
Hab den Fox vertickt und will auch keinen anderen Dämpfer mehr für die Kiste.
Was ich super finde, ist die einfache Verstellbarkeit...hatte im Rune 'nen CCDB Air, da haben mich die Experimentierfahrten ultra genervt...besser hat der sich aber auch nicht angefühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (3. Januar 2015)

@Jochen 
denk auch das der RT3 reicht...wobei ich bin dick geworden über Weihnachten 
Danke Hrabnar für den input, würde ja schon auch für den RC3 + sprechen...mal sehen ob Hagen sich noch meldet


----------



## Hrabnar (3. Januar 2015)

Mr.A schrieb:


> @Jochen
> denk auch das der RT3 reicht...wobei ich bin dick geworden über Weihnachten
> Danke Hrabnar für den input, würde ja schon auch für den RC3 + sprechen...mal sehen ob Hagen sich noch meldet


Ohne das ich's tatsächlich weiß...ich denke auch, die beiden DebonAir's unterscheiden sich quasi nicht beim Fahrverhalten...


----------



## rappelkiste (3. Januar 2015)

Servus,
wenn Du über den M+ nachdenkst kannst Du auch direkt den Inline nehmen. Gewichtstechnisch sind sie gleichauf - kommt halt darauf an
ob Du die zuschaltbaren Druckstufen des Monarch brauchst oder ob Du Lust am rumspielen mit dem DBair hast. 

Der Monarch funktioniert gut im Spitfire - aber manchmal wünsche ich mir einstellungstechnisch dann doch den DBair.
Wenn das Spitfire bei mir bleibt werde ich mir den Inline holen..


----------



## Hagen3000 (4. Januar 2015)

Mr.A schrieb:


> bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Dämpfer für mein V2 Spitfire, da mein Evolver isx6 langsam in die Jahre gekommen ist.
> zur Auswahl stehen
> 
> - Monarch RT3 Debonair
> ...



Ich kann den normalen RT3 uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Geht 1A im Spitfire! Für Mittelgebirge und Bikepark reicht er vollkommen aus. Spricht sehr fein an mit dem Hinterbau des Spitty und ist gegen Ende trotz der großen Luftkammer ausreichend progressiv. Harmoniert dazu auch ganz hervorragend mit der Pike, wobei das der M+ sicher auch tut. Wenn man nicht gerade jedes Wochenende im Racetempo Non-Stop-1000hm-Abfahrten in den Alpen macht sehe ich keinen Grund für den Monarch Plus.


----------



## Mr.A (4. Januar 2015)

hört sich gut an  Denke mal der RT3 wird es werden, ausser ich stoß auf einen guten Deal für einen RC3 +. Gewichtstechnisch schenken die sich ja wohl eh nicht viel. Gewogen hast du deinen nicht zufällig vorm Einbau?


----------



## biker123456 (4. Januar 2015)

Hier mal mein 2015er Rune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (4. Januar 2015)

Welche Felgen sind das? Spike 28?


----------



## biker123456 (4. Januar 2015)

jop, sind die Spike 28 in 26"


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. Januar 2015)

die Kombi gefällt mir in schwarz/grün 

und hier mal paar Bilder von meiner Jungfernfahrt


----------



## Raesfeld (4. Januar 2015)

Ich finde es schön, dass hier noch neue Bikes mit 26" aufgebaut werden. 
Für den Einsatzbereich Enduro/Freeride ist 26" für mich das ideale Maß.
Sehr schön, dass ich da nicht allein bin 

Das schwarze mit den grünen Parts sieht sehr sexy aus! 
Das orangene muss man mal in live sehen. Die Farbe sieht auf jedem Bild anders aus


----------



## san_andreas (4. Januar 2015)

Das Orange ist echt eine gute Farbe ! Schönes Rune.


----------



## Hagen3000 (5. Januar 2015)

Mr.A schrieb:


> Gewogen hast du deinen nicht zufällig vorm Einbau?



Doch  lag um die 230g, also schon ne Ecke leichter als der M+


----------



## Mr.A (5. Januar 2015)

hab jetzt den RT3 bestellt.


----------



## osbow (5. Januar 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein 2015er Rune Anhang anzeigen 347675


Richtig gutes Teil. Darf mal fragen was der Hobel wiegt?


----------



## gunznoc (5. Januar 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> ja, die Grüntöne passen 100% - habe ja ach lange gesucht!  Sogar die Bowdenzugkappe am Schaltwerk passt vom Grünton
> 
> Alle Teile einzeln mit Küchenwaage gewogen: 14,786kg
> Gesamtrad mit Personenwaage: 14,8kg





osbow schrieb:


> Richtig gutes Teil. Darf mal fragen was der Hobel wiegt?


----------



## svenson69 (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen
hier will nicht zufällig jemand sein Darkside Rahmen Gr.M gegen meinen Rune tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KWC-toiletspray (13. Januar 2015)

Hat schon jemand zufällig einen Coil Dämpfer im Spitty eingebaut ? Welcher funktioniert gut ? 
Ich fahre Ende März nach Finale und wollte dafür einen anderen Dämpfer verbauen .. Gut und günstig war im 601 der Kage RC, funktioniert der hier ebenfalls ?

Grüße


----------



## Hrabnar (13. Januar 2015)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand zufällig einen Coil Dämpfer im Spitty eingebaut ? Welcher funktioniert gut ?
> Ich fahre Ende März nach Finale und wollte dafür einen anderen Dämpfer verbauen .. Gut und günstig war im 601 der Kage RC, funktioniert der hier ebenfalls ?
> 
> Grüße


Was hast'n jetzt für'n Dämpfer verbaut?


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (13. Januar 2015)

Fox CTD, im Spit V2.  Ist halt für hier ausreichend .. (vorallem mega leicht), aber dort möchte ich was potenteres haben. 

Klar, kann auch ein CCDB Air nehmen, aber soviele gibt's in 200mm nicht.


----------



## Hrabnar (13. Januar 2015)

Hm...ein paar mal Madonna und der Dämpfer könnte an seine Grenzen stoßen.
Ich habe mich für den Monarch + DBAir entschieden, da ich keinen Bock hab immer den Dämpfer umzuschrauben...super Allrounder und immo noch leichter als 'n Stahlfederteil.
K.A. ob man beim Tune Stahl und Luft vergleichen kann...denke eher nicht.


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Januar 2015)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Hm...ein paar mal Madonna und der Dämpfer könnte an seine Grenzen stoßen.
> Ich habe mich für den Monarch + DBAir entschieden, da ich keinen Bock hab immer den Dämpfer umzuschrauben...super Allrounder und immo noch leichter als 'n Stahlfederteil.
> K.A. ob man beim Tune Stahl und Luft vergleichen kann...denke eher nicht.


 Monarch + DB Air??? Bestimmt ein Vertipper!


----------



## Pilatus (13. Januar 2015)

Monarch-Plus DebonAir


----------



## reinsch1310 (13. Januar 2015)

@KWC-toiletspray


KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Fox CTD, im Spit V2.  Ist halt für hier ausreichend .. (vorallem mega leicht), aber dort möchte ich was potenteres haben.
> 
> Klar, kann auch ein CCDB Air nehmen, aber soviele gibt's in 200mm nicht.



Ich hätte, bei Interesse, einen passenden CCDB Air CS XV im Bikemarkt (ist aus einem Spitfire).

VG


----------



## P3 Killa (13. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute,

lange bin ich nicht mehr hier gewesen. Nach gesundheitlichen Problemen und mehreren Knie Operationen geht es so langsam wieder Bergauf, jedoch werde ich die nächste Zeit langsamer machen müssen.

Aus diesem Grund möchte ich mein fast ungefahrenen Rune Rahmen in Größe M gegen ein Spitfire in M, zum Tausch anbieten.
Das Bike hängt jetzt schon über ein Jahr ungefahren an der Wand. Wenn also jemand Interesse hat oder jemanden weis, einfach bei mir melden.

Hier mal noch ein Foto vom aktuellen Aufbau.


----------



## NoStyle (13. Januar 2015)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand zufällig einen Coil Dämpfer im Spitty eingebaut ? Welcher funktioniert gut ?
> Ich fahre Ende März nach Finale und wollte dafür einen anderen Dämpfer verbauen .. Gut und günstig war im 601 der Kage RC, funktioniert der hier ebenfalls ?


Blöd, diese Frage kommt ein wenig zu früh ... das wollte ich im Frühjahr auch mal spaßeshalber ausprobieren ... 

Ich habe noch einen Fox Coil DHX-5 aus meinem Banshee Wildcard, dieser passt auch bezüglich der Einbaumaße/Hub ins Spitfire. Laut Keith geht die Kinematik auch für Stahlfeder. Dann sollte auch theoretisch jeder Stahlfeder-Dämpfer gut darin funktionieren, solange er regelbare Zug- und Druckstufe hat und die Federhärte stimmt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KWC-toiletspray (13. Januar 2015)

Der DHX 5 hat aber keine einstellbare Druckstufe und war im Downhiller bei mir schon überdämpft ;-) Nur mal so als Info.

Werd mal schaun was ich an Budget nach dem Urlaub nächste Woche über habe ;-) Dann entscheide ich mich. 

Danke.


----------



## NoStyle (14. Januar 2015)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Der DHX 5 hat aber keine einstellbare Druckstufe und war im Downhiller bei mir schon überdämpft ;-) Nur mal so als Info ...


Richtig, der DHX 5 hat Zugstufe und ein einstellbares Bottom-Out und Pro-Pedal. Aber ich denke es ist klar wie es bezüglich Stahlfeder-Dämpfer gemeint war ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Januar 2015)

Ich kann nur so viel sagen: Coil im Rune = super cool! 

@P3 Killa
Gute Besserung! Ich bin auch schon seit 17.10. nicht mehr am Bike gesessen, als ich mir mein Handgelenk kaputt gemacht habe. Ab mitte April darf ich wieder. Es nervt....


----------



## stefanjansch (14. Januar 2015)

Vorallem mitn Schöckl vor der Haustür stell i mir des zach vor, owa wird scho, i hob des voriges Jahr genossen


----------



## riotact (14. Januar 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich kann nur so viel sagen: Coil im Rune = super cool!
> 
> @P3 Killa
> Gute Besserung! Ich bin auch schon seit 17.10. nicht mehr am Bike gesessen, als ich mir mein Handgelenk kaputt gemacht habe. Ab mitte April darf ich wieder. Es nervt....




Falls du nach deiner Genesung dein Rune auch gegen ein Spitfire tauschen willst, melde dich!


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Januar 2015)

stefanjansch schrieb:


> Vorallem mitn Schöckl vor der Haustür stell i mir des zach vor, owa wird scho, i hob des voriges Jahr genossen


Du sagst es.... wobei ich Fr Nachmittag eh einmal rauf radweln werde. Alles alt nur auf Asphalt. Aber ich nimm das Rune, das is fix! Die Hand kann mich.... 

@riotact
Mein Rune werde ich für immer und ewig behalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (14. Januar 2015)

@P3 Killa  &  @GrazerTourer :
Euch eine gute Besserung!


----------



## culoduro (14. Januar 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @P3 Killa  &  @GrazerTourer :
> Euch eine gute Besserung!


 von mir auch!!


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Januar 2015)

Danke  Ich werde dann eh bald anfangen und ein bisserl am Rune schrauben. Ich weiß nur nicht was....es wäre eigentlich tip top *g* Ideen?


----------



## NoStyle (14. Januar 2015)

Eine (nicht ganz so ernst gemeinte) Frage: Warum dran "schrauben" wenn es eigentlich tip-top ist und man nach langer Auszeit einfach wieder fahren kann ... ?


----------



## grey (14. Januar 2015)

Es gibt immer was zu tun, kleines Gabel service vielleicht? 

@GrazerTourer meine Hand/Handgelenk/ kahnbein hat auch was abbekommen im august, blöde Sache.
Gute Besserung dir und p3


----------



## culoduro (14. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## culoduro (14. Januar 2015)

Heute Abend auf der Auffahrt zum home trail..

Und ich hab mal wieder Geld ans Fahrrad geworfen, wie man auf Englisch sagen würde...  
650B Gabel,  Ausfallenden,  und LRS.
Fazit nach einem Tag ballern in Bozen und home trail (der eher technisch und steil ist...):
1. 650B macht auf jeden Fall viel Laune, surft sich einfach lässiger durch Geblockere...
2. Hohes Tretlager (355mm in slack flip chip Stellung)  beim Rune mit 650b merkt man, niedrig war cooler
3. längere Kettenstreben merke ich im engen kaum,  das Bike scheint besser zu klettern und ruhiger zu liegen
4. Die BOS hat keine schlechtere Dämpfung als nie neue Fox...  
5. Alles in allem merke ich 650b deutlich, mir gefällt es, schade, dass Banshee das Rune auf 26c ausgelegt hat von der Tretlagerhöhe her...


----------



## 21XC12 (14. Januar 2015)

riotact schrieb:


> Falls du nach deiner Genesung dein Rune auch gegen ein Spitfire tauschen willst, melde dich!


Ich nehme dein geiles, blaues Spitty gerne. Wenn's ein L ist ... Wieviel willste für das Framekit?


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Januar 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Eine (nicht ganz so ernst gemeinte) Frage: Warum dran "schrauben" wenn es eigentlich tip-top ist und man nach langer Auszeit einfach wieder fahren kann ... ?


Könnte ich fahren, würde ich eh nicht schrauben. Hab aber noch bis Mitte April Pause.... Auf der Straße werde ich damit wirklich nur rollen, wenn ich schon ganz gaga  bin. Also übermorgen


----------



## Kharne (14. Januar 2015)

Woher kenne ich das nur 

Das Schlimme: Ich habe den Winter schon so viel dran rumgeschraubt, dass nichtmal mehr das Schrauben Spaß macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (15. Januar 2015)

odysseus schrieb:


> Heute Abend auf der Auffahrt zum home trail..


damit stehe ich vermutlich alleine, aber so blass wie das Grün auf dem Bild rüber kommt gefällt es mir richtig gut! Das blendendgrelle ist nicht so meins


----------



## DAKAY (15. Januar 2015)

Geht mir auch so


----------



## culoduro (15. Januar 2015)

Das Grün ist auch blass im Vergleich zum Grün von Knolly Warden z. B.    Das ist mal richtig grell.
Vielleicht ist es aber in den Jahr auch schon ein bisschen verblasst... ?


----------



## P3 Killa (15. Januar 2015)

riotact schrieb:


> Falls du nach deiner Genesung dein Rune auch gegen ein Spitfire tauschen willst, melde dich!


Nimm doch lieber meins

Danke für die vielen Genesungswünsche. Geht gut voran und bald werde ich mal wieder eine kleine Runde drehen


----------



## riotact (15. Januar 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich nehme dein geiles, blaues Spitty gerne. Wenn's ein L ist ... Wieviel willste für das Framekit?




Ich liebäugle eigentlich nur mit einem Tausch gegen ein Rune,.. und auch da wär mir am liebsten eines der äußerst raren Blauen, die Farbe is einfach herrlich! Ein L wärs sogar, deshalb kommt ein Tausch gegen das oben angebotene schwarze in M nicht infrage.


----------



## 21XC12 (15. Januar 2015)

riotact schrieb:


> Ich liebäugle eigentlich nur mit einem Tausch gegen ein Rune,.. und auch da wär mir am liebsten eines der äußerst raren Blauen, die Farbe is einfach herrlich! Ein L wärs sogar, deshalb kommt ein Tausch gegen das oben angebotene schwarze in M nicht infrage.


Falls du den Rahmen mal verkaufen willst melde dich bitte bei mir. Dann legst halt ein paar Kröten drauf und kaufst dir einen neuen Rune Rahmen.


----------



## Raesfeld (15. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand eigentlich so ein grundlegendes Interesse, seinen Cane Creek gegen den Float X zu tauschen?


----------



## nsc (15. Januar 2015)

riotact schrieb:


> Ich liebäugle eigentlich nur mit einem Tausch gegen ein Rune,.. und auch da wär mir am liebsten eines der äußerst raren Blauen, die Farbe is einfach herrlich! Ein L wärs sogar, deshalb kommt ein Tausch gegen das oben angebotene schwarze in M nicht infrage.


 
Ja den blauen Rahmen werd ich auch nicht mehr hergeben. Leider brauchst du ja ein L sonst wären wir vlt ins Geschäft gekommen, ich überlege schon länger ob das Rune nicht doch zu viel des guten für das ist was ich fahre...


----------



## riotact (16. Januar 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Falls du den Rahmen mal verkaufen willst melde dich bitte bei mir. Dann legst halt ein paar Kröten drauf und kaufst dir einen neuen Rune Rahmen.



Geht klar! Bin mir halt noch nicht ganz sicher.. eigentlich bin ich ja höchst zufrieden mit dem Spitfire.. nur hin und wieder ist es halt ein bisserl zu wenig und auf der schnellen Feierabendrunde würde wiederum weniger Bike reichen. Deshalb hab ich da so ein "Upgrade" aufs Rune und zusätzlich ein flottes AM-Hardtail oder sowas in die Richtung im Kopf. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob das nicht nur eine "habenwill"-getriebene Spinnerei ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Januar 2015)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das so eie haben-will Spinnerei ist...


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Januar 2015)

@riotact

Ist bei mir auch nur die "habenwill"-Spinnerei. Is mir aber egal!  Man soll sich seinem Yolo-Zwang (neues Wort) hingeben.


----------



## DAKAY (16. Januar 2015)

@P3 Killa 
Willst du nur tauschen, oder würdest du den rune rahmen auch verkaufen?


----------



## nullstein (17. Januar 2015)

Hier mal wieder mein Rune. Wie immer dreckig 




Und eins in Bewegung.



Vielen Dank an @jedy für die Fotos.


----------



## sirios (17. Januar 2015)

Ich hab meins heute mal sauber gemacht. Für mehr war leider keine Zeit


----------



## BrotherMo (18. Januar 2015)

1x bei mir bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (19. Januar 2015)

Mahlzeit miteinander - wäre es möglich, dass ich mal ein Banshee, vorzugsweise ein Spitfire, möglichst in S, in endlicher Entfernung um Frankfurt/M, probe fahren könnte?

Na los, helft mir mein Liteville aufs Altenteil zu schicken


----------



## Caese (19. Januar 2015)

Das ist gar nicht so schwer. Frag mal bei den Jungs von Mountainlove, die müssten in FFM was haben


----------



## DarkListener (19. Januar 2015)

Volker hat meistens leider nur die Rahmen im Durchlauf - vielleicht will es der Zufall aber so und er hat gerade noch was aufgebautes dort stehen.

Ich selbst hab' bei ihm ein Spitfire in L gekauft - das dürfte aber leider viel zu groß sein zum Probesitzen. Nichtsdestotrotz sehr zu empfehlen 

Ansonsten, etwas zwischen Heidelberg und Karlsruhe, also knapp eine Stunde mit dem Auto -> http://www.komking.de
Hat hier auch schon öfter angeboten, seinen Fuhrpark für eine Probefahrt bereitzustellen.


----------



## violentstorm (19. Januar 2015)

Sooo endlich ists soweit, dass meine beiden Bikes sowohl fertig zusammen gebaut, als auch mal sauber sind 

Gefühlt kann ich zwar schon fast bei den Youngtimern posten, ich finde die beiden machen trotzdem unheimlich viel Spaß:

einmal mein Tourer, ein Pyre MKII in Gr. M




X.0 Schaltung, bis auf die Kurbelarme
RP23 Dämpfer
DT Swiss EXM 150mm Gabel 
XT Naben auf 21mm Contec Felgen
2.25 Ardent HR und 2.4 Highroller II
KS ETen Remote Variostütze
Gesamtgewicht: 12,93kg

und mein Hardtail, Morphine in Gr. S neu gepulvert und Decals anfertigen lassen





X.9 Schaltung 
Fox 36 Talas 110-150 RC 2
Spank STIFFY 40AL EVO Felgen
2.5er Kenda Nevegal
Gesamtgewicht 14,84kg

Bin mal auf euere Meinung gespannt


----------



## termaltake (19. Januar 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 352267


----------



## NoStyle (20. Januar 2015)

Vom Morphine war ich noch nie richtig Fan, aber das Pyre gefällt mir dafür umso besser!!!


----------



## violentstorm (20. Januar 2015)

Hehe;
Danke, das Pyre ist auch eher mein Liebling! Als Komplettbike 2013 gekauft, aber mittlerweile ist nichts mehr außer dem Dämpfer original.

Den Morphine Rahmen habe ich entlackt sehr günstig bekommen und konnte einfach nicht nein sagen. Die Jungs von Banshee waren dann so nett und haben mir die Vorlagen für die Decals geliefert; Die Anbauteile sind quasi mehr oder weniger aller Kellerhüter von einem Kumpel und mir


----------



## NoStyle (20. Januar 2015)

Dein Morphine sieht auch richtig gut aus!!!!  
Ein Freund von mir hatte den damals auch und für mich persönlich (Geschmacksache) ist der Rahmen einfach "overbuild" ... 

Trotzdem zwei tolle Bikes. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## xeitto (20. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand von euch eine LEV Integra 1. Generation montiert? Ich hab da ein Problem bei der Montage... kurze PM wäre super!


----------



## frogmatic (20. Januar 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> Das ist gar nicht so schwer. Frag mal bei den Jungs von Mountainlove, die müssten in FFM was haben





DarkListener schrieb:


> Volker hat meistens leider nur die Rahmen im Durchlauf - vielleicht will es der Zufall aber so und er hat gerade noch was aufgebautes dort stehen.
> 
> Ich selbst hab' bei ihm ein Spitfire in L gekauft - das dürfte aber leider viel zu groß sein zum Probesitzen. Nichtsdestotrotz sehr zu empfehlen
> 
> ...



Dankeschön schonmal!
Letzteres ist wahrscheinlich interessanter, da ich ausdrücklich mal ein paar Meter ernstes Gelände erleben will.

Von den Zahlen her sollte es passen, aber fühlen will ich es gerne mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (20. Januar 2015)

Ich würde meinen Fuhrpark gerne was erweitern. Fahre für alles mit Anspruch und Bikepark mein Rune. 
Besonders jetzt im Winter oder wenn man mal mit den CC Leuten aus der Umgebung fährt hätte ich gern was mit weniger Federweg.

Natürlich schaut man sich zuerst mal bei Banshee um. Da ist mir direkt das Phantom ins Auge gefallen. Schonmal jemand beides gefahren? Überschneiden sich die Bikes zu sehr? Alternativ habe ich noch das neue ICB ins Auge gefasst oder wirklich ein Hardtail. Aber damit kann ich mich noch nicht so anfreunden.

Außerdem sind 2 Bikes einfach praktischer als eins . Nicht immer hat man Zeit den Hobel direkt wieder fit zu machen und wartet auf Teile. Daher die Tendenz zum 2t Rad.

Was sagt ihr? Vor allem die, die beide Räder kennen.


----------



## DarkListener (20. Januar 2015)

zum Phantom gibt es bei Pinkbike ein schönes ausführliches Review. http://www.pinkbike.com/news/banshee-phantom-review-2014.html
Ich glaube man kann mit dem Rad genau dort überall seinen Spaß haben, wo einem das Rune eigentlich etwas zu grob und groß erscheint, ohne sich dabei zu sehr umstellen zu müssen. Die Presse ist jedenfalls durchweg begeistert.

Hier in DE habe ich bisher noch keinen gefunden, der auf einem Phantom unterwegs ist. Wäre für mich aber tatsächlich eine ernsthafte Überlegung wert, wenn ich nicht schon ein Spitfire fahren würde.


----------



## Andreas.blub (20. Januar 2015)

DarkListener schrieb:


> zum Phantom gibt es bei Pinkbike ein schönes ausführliches Review. http://www.pinkbike.com/news/banshee-phantom-review-2014.html
> Ich glaube man kann mit dem Rad genau dort überall seinen Spaß haben, wo einem das Rune eigentlich etwas zu grob und groß erscheint, ohne sich dabei zu sehr umstellen zu müssen. Die Presse ist jedenfalls durchweg begeistert.
> 
> Hier in DE habe ich bisher noch keinen gefunden, der auf einem Phantom unterwegs ist. Wäre für mich aber tatsächlich eine ernsthafte Überlegung wert, wenn ich nicht schon ein Spitfire fahren würde.



Ja das Review kenn ich. Spiti - Phantom liegen etwas nah beieinander. Rune - Phantom geht dann schon eher. Ich meine aber zumindest einen deutschsprachigen mit Phantom mal hier gesehen zu haben. Vllt meldet sich derjenige ja noch.

Bei PB liest es sich irgendwie als nicht so spritzig bergauf. Da könnte man meinen, dass ich gleich mit dem Rune fahren kann


----------



## DarkListener (20. Januar 2015)

hier noch knapp 7 Minuten Text zum Phantom (kennst du sicher auch schon )


----------



## culoduro (20. Januar 2015)

@neikless hat glaube ich ein Phantom, und dazu auch schon mal was geschrieben.


----------



## NoStyle (20. Januar 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> ... Bei PB liest es sich irgendwie als nicht so spritzig bergauf ...


... was eventuell auch an den HighRoller II gelegen hat.   Ich mag den Reifen sehr, aber weil ich weiss dass mir Grip wichtiger als Rollwiderstand ist ...
User @neikless hat ein Phantom, vielleicht meldet er sich ja zu Wort ...


----------



## neikless (20. Januar 2015)

Es rockt ! Es ist für mich die perfekte Ergänzung zu meinem Orange Alpine 160 was man grob mit dem Rune vergleichen könnte wenn man wollte, ich habe das Phantom relativ straff und mit leicht rollenden Reifen aufgebaut, es geht richtig gut vorwärts, genau richtig um die Hausrunde einfach mal schneller durchzuballern oder einige mehr Trails mitzunehmen, oder auch mal eine etwas xc lästige  Runde einzulegen, es ist klar kein xc bike es verkürzt die Wege zwischen den Trails immens und es macht richtig Spass damit schnell unterwegs zu sein … dh-Eigenschaften wurden schon gut eingeschätzt denke da liegt es nicht weit entfernt vom prime.


----------



## NoStyle (20. Januar 2015)

By the way: User @pro-wheels  hatte kürzlich für das 2015er Prime leichte Veränderungen erwähnt = etwas flacherer LW und etwas mehr Federweg!
Wenn dem so ist dürfte sich Prime und Phantom auch noch etwas klarer differenzieren. Auf mtbr.com haben einige vom Prime auf das Phantom "downgegraded" und vermissen nicht wirklich viel ... 
@Andreas.blub : Ich würde mich mal *hier *reinlesen -> der Phantom-Thread bei Banshee auf mtbr.com.
Von Banshee kämen meiner Meinung nach nur zwei Bikes in Frage: Phantom (29er Shorttravel-FS) oder Paradox (29er HT), beide schön leicht aufgebaut. Ein Spitfire wäre zu nahe am Rune und eher gemäßigte Alternative statt Ergänzung ...


----------



## der-gute (20. Januar 2015)

Das mitm Prime is genau das, was ich die ganze Zeit schon sage.

eine V2 bestell ich glaub ich sofort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkListener (21. Januar 2015)

more praise

http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/Banshee-Bikes/Phantom-Race,15640#product-reviews/1992


----------



## Ischi (21. Januar 2015)

Ahhh, jetzt habe ich mich schon fast damit abgefunden das Thema Banshee 29er auf nächstes Jahr zu vertagen und mein Wildcard nochmal auf Vordermann zu bringen...und jetzt bin ich wieder unschlüssig ...wenn es doch nur nicht so teuer wäre 

2015er Prime und Änderungen? Was, wo, wie? Und vor allem, wann? Vielleicht lohnt ja noch das eine Jahr Wartezeit


----------



## NoStyle (21. Januar 2015)

@Ischi : Hey mein Freund, pro-wheels sprach von -0,5° flacheren Lenkwinkel und 10mm mehr Federweg. Auf der HP sind die Werte noch etwas anders angegeben. Muss man wohl abwarten wann und wie es final wird. Sollten Änderungen stattfinden wären diese erfahrungsgemäß im Herbst/Winter 2014 schon lieferbar ... 

Der Vital-MTB Test über das Phantom ist gut geschrieben und sehr aufschlussreich!


----------



## haha (21. Januar 2015)

Das Prime hat nur 5mm mehr Federweg spendiert bekommen. Sonst bleibt alles beim alten.


----------



## NoStyle (21. Januar 2015)

@haha : Vielen Dank für die Info Bernhard!


----------



## viva (21. Januar 2015)

@Andreas.blub

ich fahre seit letztem Sommer ein Phantom und bin absolut begeistert. Fährt sich sehr wendig, klettert gut und im
Downhill für den relativ kurzen Federweg echt eine Macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (21. Januar 2015)

Da gibt's noch mehr...
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/Banshee-Bikes/Phantom-Race,15640#product-reviews/1992


----------



## der-gute (21. Januar 2015)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Da gibt's noch mehr...
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/Banshee-Bikes/Phantom-Race,15640#product-reviews/1992



Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied zum vorher geposteten Link...



DarkListener schrieb:


> more praise
> 
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/Banshee-Bikes/Phantom-Race,15640#product-reviews/1992


----------



## Hrabnar (21. Januar 2015)

Ah Mist...hatte nur noch das PB Review im Kopf...sorry


----------



## scnc (22. Januar 2015)

Seit gestern nun auch Banshee Besitzer
Wird über die nächsten Tage aufgebaut.


----------



## NoStyle (22. Januar 2015)

Glückwunsch. Bilder bitte wenn´s fertig ist!


----------



## DAKAY (22. Januar 2015)

Was genau gabs denn schönes?


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich so eine Schachtel sehe, spüre ich dieses herliche Kribbeln.....so ein Gefühl wie damals als Kind, wenn man eine neues Lego bekommen hat, oder eben, wie wenn man eine Banshee Schachtel mit der Post bekommt.


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Januar 2015)

Meins bekommt jetzt noch den letzten Schliff. Decals für Felgen und Gabel werden heute Abend bestellt. Dann mach ich mal ein paar schöne Fotos, welche ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte! 

@scnc Spitty oder Rune?


----------



## Caese (22. Januar 2015)

Ahh, das Bild kommt mir bekannt vor! Letzte Woche kam ein seeehr ähnliches Kartöngchen bei mir an - aber ich konnte mich noch zurückhalten. Morgen wird erst umgezogen, danach hab ich die Ruhe den Aufbau auch bebildert anzugehen. *Vorfreude!*


----------



## scnc (22. Januar 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Bilder bitte wenn´s fertig ist!


Klar, mach ich.



GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Wenn ich so eine Schachtel sehe, spüre ich dieses herliche Kribbeln.....so ein Gefühl wie damals als Kind, wenn man eine neues Lego bekommen hat, oder eben, wie wenn man eine Banshee Schachtel mit der Post bekommt.


Triffts genau



21XC12 schrieb:


> @scnc Spitty oder Rune?


und


DAKAY schrieb:


> Was genau gabs denn schönes?


Ist ein Spitty geworden.

Habs für die Gewichtsfreaks schon mal an die Waage gehängt:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-10411/banshee-full-suspension-spitfire-v2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (22. Januar 2015)

scnc schrieb:


> Ist ein Spitty geworden.
> Habs für die Gewichtsfreaks schon mal an die Waage gehängt:
> http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-10411/banshee-full-suspension-spitfire-v2


Cool danke. Da hat man mal einen Wert was der Rahmen (ohne Dämpfer) komplett wiegt. Hatte mein Black-Ano Medium und später Large vergessen zu wiegen ...



viva schrieb:


> ich fahre seit letztem Sommer ein Phantom und bin absolut begeistert. Fährt sich sehr wendig, klettert gut und im
> Downhill für den relativ kurzen Federweg echt eine Macht.


Magst Du Dein Phantom nicht mal zeigen und etwas mehr darüber berichten?! Ist bestimmt für einige interessant ...


----------



## violentstorm (23. Januar 2015)

sagt mal gibts beim Spitty eigentlich Einschränkungen bezüglich des Einsatzgebiets seitens Banshee?


----------



## NoStyle (23. Januar 2015)

Ja, Worldcup-Downhill sollte man mit dem Spitfire nicht machen, alles andere geht ... 
Mal im Ernst: Weder Rune noch Spitfire haben eine explizite Bikepark-Freigabe! Aber es spricht beim Spitfire nichts gegen gelegentliche Park-Ausflüge bei entsprechender Fahrweise ...


----------



## violentstorm (23. Januar 2015)

also alles beim alten..

das gleiche gilt ja auch schon für mein Pyre, nur dass mir da meine Felgen & meine Gabel ernsthaft sorgen machen. Verdammter Leichtbauwahn


----------



## NoStyle (23. Januar 2015)

Im Prinzip ja. Zumindest ist weder Freigabe, noch Verbot, irgendwo erwähnt. Keith hat im Banshee-Forum auf mtbr.com aber oft genug gesagt dass man das Spitfire auch moderat im Park fahren kann. 
Zumal das eh kaum Aussagekraft hat. So mancher Home-Trail ist heftiger als so mancher glatt geshapte Park-Trail ...


----------



## Stefan3500 (23. Januar 2015)

Ich Versuch sowas immer anhand des Rahmengewichtes einzuschätzen. Und da das Spitfire jetzt kein Leichtgewicht ist sollte es schon was aushalten.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## deralteser (23. Januar 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Wenn ich so eine Schachtel sehe, spüre ich dieses herliche Kribbeln.....so ein Gefühl wie damals als Kind, wenn man eine neues Lego bekommen hat, oder eben, wie wenn man eine Banshee Schachtel mit der Post bekommt.


Als meine Schachtel ankam war es nicht nur ein Kribbeln - ich war komplett wahnsinnig, da ich keine Ahnung hatte, wie das neon-orange in natura wirkt
Hier mal meine Schachtel und der Inhalt mitsamt Gewicht (ohne Ausfallenden und Dämpfer - aber inkl. Steuersatz)

  

Aktueller Stand ist wie folgt:





Bin allerdings noch etwas "unzufrieden", da aktuell knapp über 17,6 kg. (Edit: aktuell noch 16,6kg)
Es ist allerdings einiges in Planung, was alles noch etwas nach unten drückt.....

....nach jahrelanger Banshee Abstinenz und ewiger Trauerei um mein Scream V2 bin ich also nun auch "wieder" dabei...


----------



## pro-wheels (24. Januar 2015)

violentstorm schrieb:


> sagt mal gibts beim Spitty eigentlich Einschränkungen bezüglich des Einsatzgebiets seitens Banshee?


Bikepark ist kein Problem, solange du nicht jeden 3 Meter Drop nimmst und unsauber landest .
Ich selbst bin letzes Jahr diverse Rennen mit dem Spitfire gefahren, wirds grob ist das Rune klar im Vorteil.


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Januar 2015)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Bikepark ist kein Problem, solange du nicht jeden 3 Meter Drop nimmst und unsauber landest .
> Ich selbst bin letzes Jahr diverse Rennen mit dem Spitfire gefahren, wirds grob ist das Rune klar im Vorteil.


Wären die Farben des Spitty dieses Jahr nicht so behindert hätte ich mir schon eins bei dir bestellt. Raw und Schwarz sind keine Farben. Gibt ja nur dieses Mint oder wie es heißt und das sieht aus wie Erbrochenes. Naja, is halt Geschmackssache. Aber mir gefällt so ziemlich jede andere bisher dagewesene Farbe besser. Blau, Rot, Orange, ... alle geil. Tja ... warten wir halt ab was noch so kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (24. Januar 2015)

Mint is goil!
Das Darkside oben übrigens auch.
Was mir jedoch nicht wirklich gefallen will ist der Darkside Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr.


----------



## NoStyle (24. Januar 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> ....nach jahrelanger Banshee Abstinenz und ewiger Trauerei um mein Scream V2 bin ich also nun auch "wieder" dabei...


Frei nach Terminator: I´ll be back ... und dann auch noch mit so einem Knaller-Bike. Viel Spaß damit! 



21XC12 schrieb:


> Wären die Farben des Spitty dieses Jahr nicht so behindert hätte ich mir schon eins bei dir bestellt. Raw und Schwarz sind keine Farben. Gibt ja nur dieses Mint oder wie es heißt und das sieht aus wie Erbrochenes. Naja, is halt Geschmackssache. Aber mir gefällt so ziemlich jede andere bisher dagewesene Farbe besser. Blau, Rot, Orange, ... alle geil. Tja ... warten wir halt ab was noch so kommt.


Eben! Seit dem KS-Link V2-Release gab es ja immer zwischendurch Limited-Editions. Kommt für 2015 eventuell ja auch wieder, dann muss man halt zuschlagen ... 



Stefan3500 schrieb:


> Ich Versuch sowas immer anhand des Rahmengewichtes einzuschätzen. Und da das Spitfire jetzt kein Leichtgewicht ist sollte es schon was aushalten.


Ja, das Spitfire wirkt sehr robust, langlebig und ist enorm verwindungssteif. Aber auch übergewichtige Rahmen können brechen oder reißen bei Überbelastung.
Dazu resultiert das Mehrgewicht überwiegend aus dem Hinterbau. Innen querverstrebte Rohre plus modulare Ausfallenden wiegen eben etwas mehr als fixe Ausfaller und "normale" Rohre. Das Rahmendreieck alleine ist nämlich verhältnismäßig leicht ...


----------



## deralteser (24. Januar 2015)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Mint is goil!
> Das Darkside oben übrigens auch.
> Was mir jedoch nicht wirklich gefallen will ist der Darkside Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr.



...gefällts jetzt besser? 









Ja ja - ich bin halt absolut verliebt Sorry für die Bilderflut...


----------



## DAKAY (24. Januar 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> ...gefällts jetzt besser?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353640
> 
> ...



Absolut geiles Teil, ich meinte auch nur, dass mir die Schriftart in dem Negativ-Style nicht so gefällt.


----------



## grey (24. Januar 2015)

Die negativschrift macht mMn. nur am schwarzen Sinn, am orangen wirkt es etwas komisch.
Ist auf fotos aber auffälliger als in echt, also kein Drama. 

Schöner Aufbau @deralteser  viel Spaß


----------



## Raesfeld (24. Januar 2015)

Wenn man sich die Hecke ansieht, könnte das im gleichen Garten gewesen sein 

Mein Rune V2 im Schnee:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (24. Januar 2015)

Stimmt beim schwarzen passt´s.
raw geht noch,
bei orange funktionierts, zumindest auf´m Bild, für mich nicht.


----------



## deralteser (24. Januar 2015)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Absolut geiles Teil, ich meinte auch nur, dass mir die Schriftart in dem Negativ-Style nicht so gefällt.


Ich finds einfach nur geil 



greyz schrieb:


> Die negativschrift macht mMn. nur am schwarzen Sinn, am orangen wirkt es etwas komisch.
> Ist auf fotos aber auffälliger als in echt, also kein Drama.
> 
> Schöner Aufbau @deralteser  viel Spaß


Vielen Dank! Mir persönlich hätte das Darkside z.B. in raw mit dieser Schrift absolut nicht gefallen. In Orange und Schwarz finde ich es absolut klasse.


----------



## deralteser (24. Januar 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Hecke ansieht, könnte das im gleichen Garten gewesen sein


Das sind die besten Buchenhecken  Die halten die toten Blätter bis ins Frühjahr! Da können die Nachbarn selbst im Winter nicht auf die Bikes gaffen Mein Fazit: Geiles Rune! Geile Hecke!

Bei nem Spitfire oder Rune würde ich auch sofort zu RAW greifen! Perfekte Wahl!


----------



## pro-wheels (25. Januar 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wären die Farben des Spitty dieses Jahr nicht so behindert hätte ich mir schon eins bei dir bestellt. Raw und Schwarz sind keine Farben. Gibt ja nur dieses Mint oder wie es heißt und das sieht aus wie Erbrochenes. Naja, is halt Geschmackssache. Aber mir gefällt so ziemlich jede andere bisher dagewesene Farbe besser. Blau, Rot, Orange, ... alle geil. Tja ... warten wir halt ab was noch so kommt.



Das Mint ist geschmackssache, aber es ist die erste Farbe die vergriffen war bzw noch ist.
Wir haben jedoch noch den ein oder anderen Rahmen in mint ab Lager.
Zur limited Edition kann noch keiner etwas sagen.....dann schätze ich wird es neon Orange oder Darkisde rot


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (26. Januar 2015)

Kann mir jemand gerade vom Spitfire 2014er die Fox Float CTD Bezeichnungen geben ... ?! also Bosstvalve und Tune ?

Grüße


----------



## ollum104 (26. Januar 2015)

Ich sag hier mal kurz Hallo...

Neuanschaffung für 2015


----------



## san_andreas (26. Januar 2015)

Willkommen im Club !


----------



## Mr.Sound (26. Januar 2015)

Spitty in L?

Gruß Sven


----------



## ollum104 (26. Januar 2015)

XL


----------



## Mr.Sound (26. Januar 2015)

Auch nicht schlecht  wieso denn nicht mit dem Inline? Hätte ich jetzt noch mal die Wahl würde er es wohl werden...

Gruß Sven und viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (26. Januar 2015)

Ah jo... Stand so da, dann hab ich mich direkt dafür entschieden...


----------



## trailterror (26. Januar 2015)

Hätte spontan auf xl getippt...


----------



## NoStyle (26. Januar 2015)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> ... wieso denn nicht mit dem Inline? Hätte ich jetzt noch mal die Wahl würde er es wohl werden...


Warum? Bist Du nicht zufrieden mit dem CCDB-Air?

@ollum104 :  Willkommen! Aufbauen, schnell nen Foddo hier rein und dann Spaß damit haben ...


----------



## ollum104 (26. Januar 2015)

Fehlen nur noch Bremsen und ein LRS... Der Rest liegt eh schon im Keller


----------



## scnc (26. Januar 2015)

Am Samstag wurde erstmal fertig geschraubt, bevor's auf ne Runde durch den Schnee ging


----------



## Mr.Sound (26. Januar 2015)

Ne nicht zufrieden ist der falsche ausdruck, das HR folgt dem VR daher seh ich die Gabel als wichtiger an  und da die Deville im moment mehr im Service als im Spitty steckt muss ich eben grad mit einer Revelation auskommen da taugt der Inline bestimmt genauso  

Gruß Sven


----------



## xeitto (27. Januar 2015)

Mein neues Prime, gerade fertig geworden. Bisher nur zum Kurztest 500m über den Trail vor der Tür gejagt. Morgen gehts endlich raus. Vielversprechend!  Der Sattel wird natürlich noch schwarz


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (27. Januar 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Gleitlager oder welches set an Lager und Buchsen ich für den Double Barrel Air im Spitty benötige !? Die vom original verbauten Fox passen leider irgendwie nicht. 

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## ollum104 (27. Januar 2015)

Das Prime gefällt sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evgeniko (27. Januar 2015)

the BOS Idylle sc by the FOX 36 Talas 26 180 fit rc2


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Januar 2015)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen welche Gleitlager oder welches set an Lager und Buchsen ich für den Double Barrel Air im Spitty benötige !? Die vom original verbauten Fox passen leider irgendwie nicht.
> 
> Grüße
> Karsten


Die Maße der Buchsen kann man ja auf der Homepage von Banshee entnehmen. 40x8mm und 25,4x8mm. Jetzt kommts noch drauf an ob du einen alten DB Air oder einen neuen hast, weil die soweit ich weiß unterschiedliche Lageraußendurchmesser haben. -> "All V code serial # shocks have a 14.7 ID eyelet. Older shocks have a 16mm ID eyelet."

Am besten einfach die Buchsen bei Stephan Huber bestellen. Mess mal dein Dämpferauge oder schau die Seriennummer.

http://huber-bushings.com/technik/ausmessen/
http://huber-bushings.com/kontakt/

Am besten vorne und hinten dreiteilig. Montagehilfe für Gleitlager für 7 € direkt mitbestellen.

Oder die Orginalen -> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/Double-Barrel-Einbaubuchsenset-8mm-p31490/


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (28. Januar 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Die Maße der Buchsen kann man ja auf der Homepage von Banshee entnehmen. 40x8mm und 25,4x8mm. Jetzt kommts noch drauf an ob du einen alten DB Air oder einen neuen hast, weil die soweit ich weiß unterschiedliche Lageraußendurchmesser haben. -> "All V code serial # shocks have a 14.7 ID eyelet. Older shocks have a 16mm ID eyelet."
> 
> Am besten einfach die Buchsen bei Stephan Huber bestellen. Mess mal dein Dämpferauge oder schau die Seriennummer.
> 
> ...




Super Vielen Vielen  Dank!

Es ist das Erste mal, dass ich anderen Lager / Buchsen brauche, hatte bisher nie was damit zutun  Aber klingt doch sehr plausibel


----------



## Pilatus (28. Januar 2015)

wie bekommt man beim RAW die "Aufkleber" runter?
es sind glaube ich keine Aufkleber sondern lackiert. den Klarlack würde ich gerne unbeschadet lassen.


----------



## sirios (28. Januar 2015)

Die sind unter Klarlack! Das wird ohne Beschädigung so nicht klappen.


----------



## Pilatus (28. Januar 2015)

es hat sich bei mir stellenweise schon gelöst, daher die Überlegung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (28. Januar 2015)

Foto? Folge eines Sturzes?


----------



## Pilatus (28. Januar 2015)

ich hatte teilweise mit farbigen Isolierband experimentiert. An den Stellen ist es eben ausgefladdert. Foto reiche ich nach


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Januar 2015)

Rune "Bike der Woche" hier bei mtb-news.de:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/01/29/bike-der-woche-banshee-rune-v2-von-ibc-user-svenson69/


----------



## Raesfeld (29. Januar 2015)

Glückwunsch Sven zum Bike der Woche!

Auf den 272 Seiten dieses Threads finden sich aber dutzende Bikes, die diesen Titel verdient haben!
Super schicke Aufbauten werden hier gezeigt.


----------



## deralteser (29. Januar 2015)

@svenson69 
Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ein verdientes bike der Woche! An das Gewicht komme ich allerdings nicht ran 
Habe bei meinem Darkside durch ein paar Änderungen 16,9 kg erreicht - was mich auch erstmal grinsen lässt  Gibt noch genug Möglichkeiten es noch etwas nach unten zu drücken.


----------



## gunznoc (30. Januar 2015)

Fertig 

Mehr Bilder hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bbb-build-a-banshee-bike.739882/

Oder hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/72559

Reiche bei Zeiten noch welche bei besseren Lichtverhältnissen nach!

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## deralteser (30. Januar 2015)

@gunznoc 
...ich liebe dieses Orange! Klasse Aufbau!


----------



## Raesfeld (30. Januar 2015)

Ein weiteres Banshee Rune als Bike der Woche?! 

Ich habe mir gerade mal den Aufbauthread durchgelesen. Sehr schön aufgezogen und sehr detailverliebt.
Richtig tolle Zusammenstellung, sehr stimmig.


----------



## konastuff (2. Februar 2015)

Scharfes Teil:


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Februar 2015)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Reiche bei Zeiten noch welche bei besseren Lichtverhältnissen nach!



Kann mir kaum bessere Lichtverhältnisse für die Farbe vorstellen. Das knallt ja mal richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunznoc (2. Februar 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Kann mir kaum bessere Lichtverhältnisse für die Farbe vorstellen. Das knallt ja mal richtig!


Das stimmt 

Donnerstag werd ich nochmal was versuchen. Stelle ich dann zeitnah hier rein


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (6. Februar 2015)

Paar Updates :
- Tubeless
- Nukeproof Pedals
- CCDBA , der Fox Float CTD steht übrigens zum Verkauf,
- neue Huber Buchsenset 
- Hope X2 raus gegen SRAM Guide
- Neuer Fender
-> am WE kommt noch, Pike Dual Air 650b, mit dem neuen Fender ist es einfach zu knapp geworden (leider weiß, aber zum ausprobieren iO) und dann kommt noch der Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker wieder drauf

Dann ist es Ready für Finale Ligure Ende März


----------



## deralteser (6. Februar 2015)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Paar Updates :
> - Tubeless
> - Nukeproof Pedals
> - CCDBA , der Fox Float CTD steht übrigens zum Verkauf,
> ...


Ich würds auch so gerne übernehmen...


----------



## Raesfeld (6. Februar 2015)

Hast du da auch einen selbst gebauten Steinschlagschutz am Unterrohr?


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (6. Februar 2015)

Jepp, muss mir noch heißluftfön besorgen und den biegen, dann isser fertig.


----------



## ollum104 (7. Februar 2015)

Ah jo... Hier mal meins für 2015


----------



## imperator jo (8. Februar 2015)

Endlich läufts 







geplante Änderungen:

Reverb stealth
Monarch rl debonair
Revelation '15
Renthal fatbar carbon
andere Bremsen
andere Rahmenfarbe


----------



## Kharne (8. Februar 2015)

Wenn du die Kohle für ne neue Rev in die Hand nehmen willst, dann nimm lieber ne Pike. Kann alles deutlich besser und wiegt kein Gramm mehr


----------



## imperator jo (8. Februar 2015)

Gut, da hast du wahrscheinlich recht  werd schaun dass ich beide mal probefahrn kann. Aber jetzt hat eh erstmal die reverb priorität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (9. Februar 2015)

Parkshredding 2.0 by MalcomXL, on Flickr

Parat für die neue Saison 

Hatte mit dem Teil 2014 jede Menge Spass


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Februar 2015)

Geiloooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Februar 2015)

Banshee Brothers in allen drei Größen:


----------



## deralteser (9. Februar 2015)

Megafett!!!


----------



## NoStyle (9. Februar 2015)

imperator jo schrieb:


> geplante Änderungen: ...andere Rahmenfarbe


Ist natürlich Geschmacksache, aber gerade die finde ich immernoch sehr schön ...


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Februar 2015)

imperator jo schrieb:


> Endlich läufts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bohrst selber ein loch für die stealth 
darüber hab ich auch schon nachgedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imperator jo (9. Februar 2015)

Klar, das eloxal ist schon schön, nur mir das rad insgesamt etwas zu grau 

Genau, hatte vor unterhalb des Umlenkhebels ein Loch ins Stattelrohr zu bohren. Das dürfte dem Rahmen ja nichts groß ausmachen...


----------



## Raesfeld (9. Februar 2015)

Machs am besten auf halber Strecke zwischen Tretlager und Umlenkung. Dort sind die Auswirkungen der "Schwächung" am geringsten


----------



## robser (11. Februar 2015)




----------



## KWC-toiletspray (12. Februar 2015)

robser schrieb:


>


Dazu noch n debon Air .. Fertig wäre der stealth Bomber


----------



## Mr.Sound (12. Februar 2015)

Und den Bos zu mir 

@robser schreib mal was zum Dämpfer 

Gruß Sven


----------



## NoStyle (12. Februar 2015)

Debon Air? Warum? Ich persönlich glaube ja dass der Kirk kaum zu toppen ist ...

@robser : Dito - bitte schreib mal was zu diesem Dämpfer im Spitfire. By the Way: Falls Du gegen nen CCDB-Air tauschen möchtest *hust* ...


----------



## ollum104 (12. Februar 2015)

Gestern den ersten Spitfire Testride an der Isar gemacht.


----------



## deralteser (12. Februar 2015)




----------



## ollum104 (12. Februar 2015)

Ein August im Februar ;-)


----------



## Mr.Sound (12. Februar 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Debon Air? Warum? Ich persönlich glaube ja dass der Kirk kaum zu toppen ist ...
> 
> @robser : Dito - bitte schreib mal was zu diesem Dämpfer im Spitfire. By the Way: Falls Du gegen nen CCDB-Air tauschen möchtest *hust* ...


Hey.... ich war erster, habs nur nicht so genaus ausgeführt  

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (12. Februar 2015)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Hey.... ich war erster, habs nur nicht so genaus ausgeführt
> 
> Gruß Sven


Niiiiiiiix da - Alter vor Schönheit bitte ...


----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2015)

So muss das:


----------



## NoStyle (13. Februar 2015)

Jawoll!!! 

Hierauf bin ich auch mal gespannt. Zitat von FB:

_"Something very cool is coming soon!"_


----------



## Nachaz (13. Februar 2015)

Das neue Legend gibt es lt. meinem Händler nur in verdammt geringen Stückzahlen - deshalb evtl. neues DH-Racebike? *diehändereib*


----------



## haha (13. Februar 2015)

Nee nee, das Legend gibts nur in kleiner Stückzahl, da der Großteil beim DH mittlerweile 650B wünscht  Das bleibt schon noch eine gute Zeit erhalten.
Das Logo da oben hat eher etwas mit "Textilien" zu tun..


----------



## froride (13. Februar 2015)

Wird langsam:





★Rahmen: Banshee Paradox V2 medium
★Gabel: Rock Shox RS1 120mm
★Laufräder: made by WhizzWheels
★Naben: VR - DT Swiss 240s PS / HR - DT Swiss 240s ThrueBolt
★Felgen: DT Swiss XM 401
★Nabenspanner: VR - DT RWS/ HR - DT RWS Steckachse 10mm
★Schaltung/Schalthebel: Sram XX1
★Kassette: Sram XX1
★Kurbeln: Sram XX1
★Innenlager: Sram GXP Ceramic black
★Pedale: CrankBrothers Mallet DH
★Steuersatz: Reset Konan/FlatStack
★Lenker: Easton Haven Carbon
★Vorbau: Race Face Turbine 60mm
★Griffe: Specialized Enduro
★Reifen: Maxxis HighRoller 2 EXO 3C 2.3/Maxxis Minion DHR EXO 2.3 tubeless


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Februar 2015)

froride schrieb:


> Wird langsam:



dasjamageil!


----------



## deralteser (13. Februar 2015)

Definitiv lecker


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Februar 2015)

bremsen ??? cleg???!!!
oder haste bremsen abgewählt
aber schickes 29er   und die gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (13. Februar 2015)

Paradox kommt super!
Reizt mich ja auch der Rahmen


----------



## froride (13. Februar 2015)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> bremsen ??? cleg???!!!
> oder haste bremsen abgewählt
> aber schickes 29er   und die gabel



Gemach, Gemach. Man muss doch die Spannung hoch halten.


----------



## Ischi (14. Februar 2015)

Wie immer, zeimlich viele, ziemlich gute Bikes hier unterwegs...

Da mein Wildcard gerade ein ziemlich verschlissenes Dasein im trailtechnisch nicht so tollen Deutschland fristet, ein kleines Foto aus den guten Zeiten 





Der Plan ist jetzt den Antrieb wieder fit zu machen auf 1x10 30x11-40 Zähne und X1 Schaltwerk, das passt auch an eventuelle zukünftige Bikes und die verschlissenen Federelemente wieder fit zu machen.
Dann warte ich mal ab, vielleicht kommt dieses Jahr noch ein Prime oder da es jetzt einen -2° Winkelsteuersatz für Tapered Gabeln gibt, bleibt vielleicht das Wildcard auf Ewig


----------



## deralteser (14. Februar 2015)

Klasse Foto! Sehr schönes Wildcard!


----------



## Caese (14. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mit dem Aufbau meines Spitfire begonnen; Das Wetter war zwar eigentlich eher zum Fahren als zum Schrauben gemacht, aber irgendwie bereue ich nichts 























Ich muss dazu sagen, dass nicht alle Teile neu sind (wie man sieht). Bis auf die Sattelstütze und den Dämpfer werden vorerst alle Teile vom Vorgängerbike übernommen. Ich will mir die Upgradefreude möglichst noch ein wenig erhalten 

Was aber noch im Rahmen des Aufbaus ausgetauscht wird sind die grünen Spacer/Kettenblattschrauben.


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (14. Februar 2015)

Gabelupdate ... Sieht nicht so schlimm aus wie befürchtet mit ner weißen Pike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (14. Februar 2015)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ich hatte teilweise mit farbigen Isolierband experimentiert. An den Stellen ist es eben ausgefladdert. Foto reiche ich nach



Hier also das Foto. Wie man sieht blättert die schwarze Farbe ab. Daher meine Frage, wie bekommt man das sauber runter?


----------



## deralteser (14. Februar 2015)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Hier also das Foto. Wie man sieht blättert die schwarze Farbe ab. Daher meine Frage, wie bekommt man das sauber runter?



Was hatte das Isolierband denn bitte für Weichmacher oder Lösungsmittel an Bord??

Für nen komplett zufriedenstellendes Finish würde ich den Rahmen zur chemischen Entlackung geben - oder Du fängst eben an, mit Abbeizer zu arbeiten. Mechanisch würde ich da nichts entfernen. Das beschädigt im schlimmsten Fall den Rahmen. Hier im Forum gibt es diverse Themen, die sich damit beschäftigen, wie man am besten Lacke von seinem bike entfernt.
Ist auf dem Rahmen noch ein Klarlack aufgebracht? Das würde ein Entfernen der Decals noch weiter erschweren. Ohne den Klarlack unter / über / um die Decals herum in Mitleidenschaft zu ziehen wird man wohl kaum die Decals runterbekommen. Deswegen meine Idee, den kompletten Rahmen überarbeiten zu lassen. Klingt erstmal fies...

Edit: Einfachste Lösung -> Aufkleber oder Folie drüber.


----------



## ar_jay (14. Februar 2015)

normalerweise sollte die Decals gar nicht abgehen da die bei den Raws unter Lack sein sollten, wenn das schwarz der gleiche Lack wie bei den weißen Decals ist, sollte sich die Farbe mit DOT 4 gut entfernen lassen können. Den Tipp habe ich vom Bernhard, bezieht sich aber eigentlich auf die weißen Decals aus dem Jahr 2012


----------



## Pilatus (15. Februar 2015)

das war eben die ursprüngliche Frage. sind die Decals über oder unter Lack.


----------



## Hrabnar (15. Februar 2015)

Bei raw unter Lack...


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Februar 2015)

loch rein  leitung durch  reverb update


----------



## NoStyle (15. Februar 2015)

Gefällt mir richtig gut, das Spitfire!


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Februar 2015)

merci 
ich wollts verkaufen aber für den rahmen bekommst nix mehr seit der v2 da ist 
naja bau ich halt weiter dran rum
im sommer dann 1*10  mit trickstuff4111 kasette 
im winter lieber rohloff


----------



## Caese (16. Februar 2015)

Es sieht nach Fahrrad aus. Leider nur ein Handypic (auf dem Decals und Lenker interessanterweise farblich abweichen). Es fehlen noch die Kassette und die Kette; leider ist der Lockring im Eimer -_- 
Ich bin übrigens etwas überrascht wie "Slack and Low" das gute Stück ist...


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (16. Februar 2015)

Geil ! Wirklich super toll ! Da bin ich ja fast neidisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (16. Februar 2015)

Da würde sich die Mattoc optisch richtig gut drin machen.
Schönes Rad...


----------



## Caese (16. Februar 2015)

hmmmm.... die Mattoc ... führ mich nicht in Versuchung!


----------



## NoStyle (16. Februar 2015)

Ne schwarze Deville wär auch fein, hehe, aber die Pike ist doch eine super Gabel! 



Caese schrieb:


> ... Ich bin übrigens etwas überrascht wie "Slack and Low" das gute Stück ist ...


Ja, die Geo vom Spitfire ist schon ziemlich klasse und konkurrenzlos!


----------



## exposure (16. Februar 2015)

@Caese :  Sieht Spitze aus!  Welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## Caese (16. Februar 2015)

exposure schrieb:


> @Caese :  Sieht Spitze aus!  Welche Rahmengröße ist das?


also bestellt war ein L   (ist auch L, wirkt aber schon recht klein)

ist es eigentlich "normal", dass der CC DB Inline beim ein-/ausfedern schmatzt wie randvolle Gummistiefel?


----------



## Raesfeld (16. Februar 2015)

Der CCDB Inline von einem Kollegen von mir macht keine "ungewöhnlichen" Geräusche.
Mach am besten mal ein Video, wo man das Geräusch gut hört.

edit: Rune V2, Kona Coil Air Supreme und ein Trailhund!


----------



## numinisflo (16. Februar 2015)

Hier mal wieder mein Prime:


----------



## faulwurf (19. Februar 2015)

na dann will ich auch mal 





to do liste:

Pike kürzen
neuer Vorbau / Lenker

dann fertig für 2015


----------



## Mr.A (20. Februar 2015)

sehr schön. Beste Farbe dieses blau. Gab es damals leider ncoh nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (20. Februar 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> edit: Rune V2, Kona Coil Air Supreme und ein Trailhund!



Der Hund scheint ja voll auf die knatternde Nabe abzugehen 
Jedem Hund sollte so eine Feierabendrunde ermöglicht werden


----------



## NoStyle (21. Februar 2015)

Fat-Bikes sind ja bestimmt nicht jedermanns Geschmack, allerdings finde ich die +Größen ziemlich interessant, besonders in 26+ und/oder 650+. Ob 29+ noch brauchbar ist weiss ich nicht, aber hier hat das mal am Phantom jemand probiert, mit den 650B Dropouts:


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Februar 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Fat-Bikes sind ja bestimmt nicht jedermanns Geschmack, allerdings finde ich die +Größen ziemlich interessant, besonders in 26+ und/oder 650+. Ob 29+ noch brauchbar ist weiss ich nicht, aber hier hat das mal am Phantom jemand probiert, mit den 650B Dropouts:


Echt krass das die von der Breite passen!


----------



## deralteser (21. Februar 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Echt krass das die von der Breite passen!


Auf jeden Fall! Warum ein Fatbike kaufen - Banshee rules!


----------



## NoStyle (21. Februar 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Echt krass das die von der Breite passen!


Naja, einige Phantom-Fahrer haben mal die innere Hinterbaubreite an Sitz- und Kettenstreben gemessen. Sind ca. 81mm. Habe am Spitfire auch ca. 81/82mm und dürfte beim Rune oder Prime auch ähnlich sein. Damit werden keine echten Fat-Tires gehen, aber je nach Felge ist eine maximale Reifenbreite von 74mm wohl kein Problem, sprich Semi-Fat so um die 3 Zoll rum.
Wie gesagt - ob 29+ Not tut ist die Frage, aber 650B+ oder 26+ wäre durchaus interessant ...


----------



## R.C. (21. Februar 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Naja, einige Phantom-Fahrer haben mal die innere Hinterbaubreite an Sitz- und Kettenstreben gemessen. Sind ca. 81mm. Habe am Spitfire auch ca. 81/82mm und dürfte beim Rune oder Prime auch ähnlich sein.



Das Problem beim Rune ist die Verbindung zwischen Sattel- und Kettenstrebe rechts, deswegen passt ins 26" Ausfallende auch kein 27.5er Reifen - weil dort der Platz zu den Seitensollen viel zu knapp ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (21. Februar 2015)

Ja, gut möglich das es kleine Unterschiede in den Hinterbauten gibt - und wenn es nur Millimeter sind! Die Links sind ja auch unterschiedlich lang, sowie die Kettenstrebenlänge! 
Beim Spitfire z.B. passen 2.3er in 650B problemlos in die 26er Dropouts, theoretisch könnten dann auch 26+ oder 650B+ (mit den entsprechenden Dropouts) passen ... wie gesagt: theoretisch ... irgendwo wird das sicher sehr knapp ab einem bestimmten Reifenvolumen.


----------



## Mr.A (22. Februar 2015)

das arme Phantom...neue Trends hin oder her das sieht einfach verboten aus


----------



## Kryten (22. Februar 2015)

welches dämpfermaß hat das rune v2 in L


----------



## Raesfeld (22. Februar 2015)

216x63mm
mit 40x8 und 25,4x8 Buchsen


----------



## Kryten (22. Februar 2015)

alles klar! Danke!


----------



## deralteser (23. Februar 2015)

Der vorerst letzte Stand:













Alles andere kann erstmal warten


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Februar 2015)

Geile Möhre


----------



## deralteser (23. Februar 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Geile Möhre


Danke! Ich war erst unsicher wegen der blauen Ergon - aber die Möhre ist eh schon bunt wie ne Kirmes. I'm in love


----------



## Kharne (23. Februar 2015)

Geile Möhre  Bis auf die Kaffegabel, da wäre ne schwarze Boxxer viel geiler gekommen


----------



## deralteser (23. Februar 2015)

@Kharne 
Sorry - ich bin leider zum Marzocchi - Fanboy eskaliert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (23. Februar 2015)

Dann eben ne alte 380 mit Nickelbeschichtung


----------



## Raesfeld (23. Februar 2015)

Nix gegen die Karottenpower!


----------



## deralteser (23. Februar 2015)

Jawoll! Ich hab sogar doppelte Karottenpower


----------



## martin82 (23. Februar 2015)

mal mein Rune "in Action" 






 /


----------



## sirios (23. Februar 2015)

@martin82 sehr geil!

Und weil mir grad langweilig ist und ich die Schnauze vom Winter voll hab noch ein Bild vom ersten Parkeinsatz meines Rune, damals noch mit weißer Lyrik


----------



## san_andreas (23. Februar 2015)

Schönes Darkside, nur das mit Fox40/RC4 beim Bernhard fand ich noch besser.


----------



## andi. (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo ich bin neu hier!


----------



## Raesfeld (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo andi.

Dann mal schnell aufbauen und Foto posten 
Was ist es denn?


----------



## deralteser (23. Februar 2015)

Auspacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kryten (23. Februar 2015)

Gibt es Tips zum Aufbau eines Rune V2? Teile sind alle bestellt, aber gibt es irgendwo Dinge, die den Aufbau erschweren?


----------



## numinisflo (24. Februar 2015)

andi. schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin neu hier!



Dann lass mal sehen das gute Stück.


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Februar 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Danke! Ich war erst unsicher wegen der blauen Ergon - aber die Möhre ist eh schon bunt wie ne Kirmes. I'm in love


Ich find grad die blauen Griffe passen gut ins Bild. Das Coating der Gabel und das des Lenker sind etwas unterschiedlich im Farbton. Das macht zwar nichts und sieht trzd gut aus, allerdings würde mir ein einfacher, schwarzer Lenker besser gefallen. Das würde auch sehr gut zu den übrigen Parts passen und würde ein insgesamt stimmiges, abgerundetes Bild geben. Die Spank Spike 777 Bearclaw Edt in schwarz mit blauer Schrift würde geil passen. Aber is ja alles nur persönliches Empfinden. Auf alle Fälle gefällt es mir so schon richtig gut.

Ende dieser Woche sollten die Decals für meine Boxxer kommen. Wenn ich die draufgebappt habe mache ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal ein paar Bilder, weil es dann fertig ist. Dann wird auch so schnell nix mehr geändert. Ich hatte kurz über eine blaue Titanfeder nachgedacht, aber das war mir dann doch zu dekadent und sieht so pro(ll)mäßig aus was nun nicht zu meinem Fahrstil passt. Manchmal is weniger halt eben doch mehr.


----------



## andi. (24. Februar 2015)

Ich warte noch auf ein paar Teile dann gehts los.


----------



## bobtailoner (24. Februar 2015)

Wie baust es auf?

Meins dürfte nöxhste Woche auch fertig sein. Warte nur noch auf die Laufräder


----------



## Kryten (24. Februar 2015)

moin, meins ist auch gerade in einzelteilen unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (24. Februar 2015)

Eines meiner persönlichen highlights


----------



## osbow (24. Februar 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Eines meiner persönlichen highlights



Das Enduro war nix?


----------



## san_andreas (24. Februar 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Eines meiner persönlichen highlights



Sehr schön !


----------



## deralteser (24. Februar 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Eines meiner persönlichen highlights



Die Kombination mit dem rot / raw wirkt schon jetzt klasse. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Andreas.blub (26. Februar 2015)

Mein Rune für 2015 (inklusive Dreck):






Nach Personenwage 14,2 kg.


----------



## andi. (26. Februar 2015)

andi. schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin neu hier!


So der Karton ist mittlerweile ausgepackt und das Rad mit meinen bisherigen Teilen sowie neuem 1x11 Antrieb aufgebaut. Reverb Stealth ist auch bestellt.

Heute erste DH lastige Ausfahrt. Läuft gut  Fahrwerk braucht aber noch etwas Feintuning.


----------



## xeitto (26. Februar 2015)

Sieht fast aus wie meins ;-) Ich hab relativ viel Volumenspacer in dem Dämpfer (im Moment 5 von maximal 7) damit er progressiv genug ist bei 25-30% Sag. Dann fluppt das echt gut! Bin aber auch noch am testen...


----------



## andi. (26. Februar 2015)

Jo das werde ich auch noch tun. Hast du die Spacer gekauft? Ich werde mal etwas Schlauch zuschneiden. Habe gelesen das soll auch gehen.


----------



## xeitto (26. Februar 2015)

Ja hab ich gekauft


----------



## Tobiwan (26. Februar 2015)

Ich will einen Fahrbericht von der roten Granate!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (26. Februar 2015)

Nett nett! Das sind aber auch nicht die Standarddecals, oder? Wo hast du die ergattert?


----------



## andi. (26. Februar 2015)

Ist ein 2014er Rahmen von everyday26. Fahrbericht kommt noch. Bastel grad Ghetto-VolumeSpacer rein ^^


----------



## Caese (27. Februar 2015)

hach, wurde der/die bei dir auch Bansheeseits vergessen? Ich bin sehr gespannt wann/ob sich da Nachlieferungstechnisch was tut -_-


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Februar 2015)

Ich habe auch Nachwuchs in meiner Banshee Familie bekommen. Zum Darkside gesellt sich ein Spitfire hinzu. Es fehlt nur noch die Reverb und der Sattel. Manche Schweißnähte sehen echt beschissen aus. Sieht das bei euch auch so aus? Fotos folgen wenn's fertig ist ...


----------



## Raesfeld (27. Februar 2015)

Ich hab auch das Gefühl, dass diese "Verstärkungsbleche" von weniger qualifizierten Menschen geschweißt werden als der Hauptrahmen


----------



## andi. (27. Februar 2015)

Mein Monarch wurde separat gekauft, deshalb keine Volumenspacer dabei. Habe gestern einfach etwas zurechtgeschnittenen Schlauch eingebaut. Mal sehen wie sich das heute anfühlt.


----------



## deralteser (27. Februar 2015)

@21XC12 
@Raesfeld 
Na ja 
Perfekte Schweißnähte sehen anders aus. Obwohl - die Schweißnaht an diesem "Blech" zwischen Ober- und Sattelrohr hat nochmal ein anderes "finish" wie die Nähte am restlichen Rahmen. Schlimm finde ich es jetzt aber nicht.


----------



## BrotherMo (27. Februar 2015)

Meine Schweißnähte sehen am Verstärkungsblech am Spitti ähnlich aus. Halten tun sie. 
Somit OK für mich....


----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2015)

Bei mir sind sie etwas schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (27. Februar 2015)

Bei mir auch. Aber am Ende müssen sie halten, dann hat man schon viel erreicht ...


----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2015)

Na so günstig, dass sie nur halten müssen, sind die Rahmen auch nicht.


----------



## Raesfeld (27. Februar 2015)

Gibts eigentlich irgendjemanden der schon ein Banshee der neuen Generation kaputt gemacht hat?


----------



## BrotherMo (27. Februar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Na so günstig, dass sie nur halten müssen, sind die Rahmen auch nicht.


Das ist richtig, allerdings nehme ich geringe optische Einbußen gerne in Kauf bei
A.) der Performance von den Rädern
B.) den Preisen die andere Firmen für vergleichbare Rahmen aufrufen.


----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2015)

Das stimmt auch wieder.


----------



## NoStyle (27. Februar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Na so günstig, dass sie nur halten müssen, sind die Rahmen auch nicht.


Das war auch etwas ironisch gemeint.   Ich habe allerdings schon deutlich schlechtere Schweißarbeiten an deutlich teureren Alu-Rahmen gesehen. Bei Banshee sind diese beiden Bleche im Rahmendreieck eventuell mal etwas lieblos verarbeitet, der Rest ist aber gut gemacht. Zumindest an meinem Wildcard und an den beiden Spittys gab es keinen Grund zu meckern ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (27. Februar 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich irgendjemanden der schon ein Banshee der neuen Generation kaputt gemacht hat?


Hier weiss ich nicht, aber auf mtbr.com gibt es ein paar wenige Beispiele. Würde dem aber nicht allzuviel Bedeutung beimessen, denn irgendwer bekommt immer etwas kaputt ...


----------



## gunznoc (27. Februar 2015)

Und hier mal mein Banshee bei der letzten Ausfahrt. Macht wirklich sehr viel Spaß der Hobel 

Leider nur durchschnittliche Handy-Bilder:









Gruß
Niklas


----------



## ollum104 (27. Februar 2015)

Gefällt sehr gut


----------



## svenson69 (27. Februar 2015)

@gunznoc
Was ist das denn für eine Kassette?


----------



## gunznoc (27. Februar 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> @gunznoc
> Was ist das denn für eine Kassette?



Das ist die neue Variomatik-Kassette von ZF 

Spaß. Ist ne X01. Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



gunznoc schrieb:


>


----------



## Raesfeld (27. Februar 2015)

Jetzt vielleicht fertig? 
Float X gegen Double Barrel getauscht.


----------



## sirios (27. Februar 2015)

@Raesfeld Schon ne Probefahrt gemacht? Was gefällt dir besser?


----------



## deralteser (27. Februar 2015)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, allerdings nehme ich geringe optische Einbußen gerne in Kauf bei
> A.) der Performance von den Rädern
> B.) den Preisen die andere Firmen für vergleichbare Rahmen aufrufen.


Ich bin mit meinem Darkside auch mehr als zufrieden. Das bike passt mir auf Anhieb wie angegossen. Die Hinterbauperformance in Verbindung mit dem Vivid Air finde ich erste Sahne. Der Hinterbau arbeitet einfach nur göttlich sensibel. Ich bin mal auf den Fahrspaß bei besseren Trailverhältnissen gespannt!


----------



## Raesfeld (27. Februar 2015)

Am Anfang bin ich etwas mit der Einstellung der Zugstufe auf Glatteis gewesen. Die genaue Wirkungsweise der Lowspeed Zugstufe musste ich wirklich erst "erfahren" 
Jetzt habe ich das erste Setup gefunden und werde mich von da aus weiter entwickeln. Eine Tour bin ich schon gefahren, morgen steht die zweite an. Dazwischen bin ich natürlich viel auf der Straße rumgekurvt.

Obwohl ich glaube, dass sich der CCDB erst noch etwas einfahren muss gefällt er mir schon besser als der Fox.


----------



## sirios (27. Februar 2015)

Man muss recht viel probieren und rumfahren. Allerdings hat das Ding in Verbindung mit dem KS Link viel Potential wie ich finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (27. Februar 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> @21XC12
> @Raesfeld
> Na ja
> Perfekte Schweißnähte sehen anders aus. Obwohl - die Schweißnaht an diesem "Blech" zwischen Ober- und Sattelrohr hat nochmal ein anderes "finish" wie die Nähte am restlichen Rahmen. Schlimm finde ich es jetzt aber nicht.


Ne, schlimm is nicht. Muss nur halten! Die Optik is mir nicht so wichtig. Hauptsache die Kiste macht Spaß und hält was aus. Das Spitty wird als "Downhiller's Trailbike" angepriesen. Dann sollte es schon einiges wegstecken. Solang die Schweißnaht am Tretlager nicht so aussieht ist es mir egal.


----------



## Kryten (27. Februar 2015)

hat jemand von euch zufällig Dropouts für 650b 142x12 über? wäre sehr daran interessiert...


----------



## deralteser (27. Februar 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ne, schlimm is nicht. Muss nur halten! Die Optik is mir nicht so wichtig. Hauptsache die Kiste macht Spaß und hält was aus. Das Spitty wird als "Downhiller's Trailbike" angepriesen. Dann sollte es schon einiges wegstecken. Solang die Schweißnaht am Tretlager nicht so aussieht ist es mir egal.



Sehe ich genauso! Wenn ich eure Spittys hier so sehe kommt mir immer öfter der Gedanke, meinen Bikebestand spätestens 2016 um eins zu erweitern. Mal sehen, wie eure Berichte (besonders zur Klettertauglichkeit) hier ausfallen.


----------



## deralteser (28. Februar 2015)

Schaut Euch mal die Banshee App (Google Play/App Store) an. Ziemlich gut gemacht!
Oder einfach auf der Banshee Homepage via UnityWebPlayer (Windows).






Ich korrigiere: Es ist SEHR gut gemacht - über suspension travel, dimension lines, frame colour, etc. ist alles super dargestellt und auszuprobieren! Da können sich viele Hersteller was von abschneiden!


----------



## Raesfeld (28. Februar 2015)

Und wieder einmal werden die Windows-Phone Nutzer gemobbt!


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Februar 2015)

sehr coole App!  und mit Bike 3d Configurator kann man alle Banshee Bikes in Wunschfarbe lackieren und die Anbauteile ändern


----------



## trailterror (28. Februar 2015)

Yo, echt nice


----------



## gunznoc (28. Februar 2015)

Das Wetter heute musste einfach genutzt werden 

Deshalb schiebe ich gleich nochmal zwei Bilder nach 









Weiterhin ein schönes Wochenende 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Andreas.blub (28. Februar 2015)

Bei uns war es heute auch so herrlich 

Wetter war zu geil, um für Fotos zu halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (28. Februar 2015)

So, hier mal ein erstes Bild. Ich muss mich noch etwas eingewöhnen, aber das Ding schießt richtig nach vorne auf dem Trail.


----------



## deralteser (28. Februar 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> So, hier mal ein erstes Bild. Ich muss mich noch etwas eingewöhnen, aber das Ding schießt richtig nach vorne auf dem Trail.


Schicker Aufbau. Einmal in mein Wohnzimmer bitte


----------



## 21XC12 (1. März 2015)

Danke, Danke!


----------



## sirios (1. März 2015)

Zeit in die neue Saison zu starten mit einer kleinen Ausfahrt. Langsam hab ich den CCDB auch im Griff


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. März 2015)

und ich war nach längerer Pause mit ihm spielen


----------



## svenson69 (1. März 2015)

Rune Update 3.2
Weniger Decals und Farbe. 
Renthal Carbon mit 30mm / 780mm raus und Enve Dh Carbon Lenker 23mm / 760mm rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (1. März 2015)

@FlyingLizard 
@sirios 
Wirklich schöne Bilder! Da haue ich auch noch zwei dazu.


----------



## Mr.Sound (2. März 2015)

mehr Spittys braucht der Fred 





Gruß Sven


----------



## 21XC12 (2. März 2015)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> mehr Spittys braucht der Fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beim Blauen passt die weiße Pike sau gut!


----------



## deralteser (2. März 2015)

Definitiv! Wobei ich mich sonst mit weißen Gabeln eher schwer tue!


----------



## Mr.Sound (2. März 2015)

Japp weiße Gabel passt da gut, ist aber ne Revelation und keine Pike. Meine Bos ist aber endlich wieder bei mir angekommen, muss sie nur noch einbauen dann ist die Revelation auch schon wieder Geschichte  

Gruß Sven


----------



## BommelMaster (3. März 2015)

ich hab jetz dann ein gebrauchtes komplette spitty abzugeben. V2 Large silber mit sehr guter Austtattung(aber anders wie bei mir im Fotoalbum) und bereits in 650b. Falls wer Interese haben sollte an dem komplettrad, kann mir ja schreiben, am liebsten aber Abholung in Wien.


----------



## 21XC12 (3. März 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ich hab jetz dann ein gebrauchtes komplette spitty abzugeben. V2 Large silber mit sehr guter Austtattung(aber anders wie bei mir im Fotoalbum) und bereits in 650b. Falls wer Interese haben sollte an dem komplettrad, kann mir ja schreiben, am liebsten aber Abholung in Wien.


Warum trennst du dich von deinem? Weißt du schon was als würdiger Nachfolger kommt?


----------



## BommelMaster (3. März 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Warum trennst du dich von deinem? Weißt du schon was als würdiger Nachfolger kommt?



trenne mich, nicht weil es nicht geil ist, sondern weil mir die Firma, wo ich Praktikum gemacht hab, einen heißen Ofen geschickt hat - und da kann ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## san_andreas (3. März 2015)

Welcher Ofen kann schon ein Banshee ersetzen ?


----------



## BommelMaster (3. März 2015)

naja so ein shape shifter dingens ist halt schon einfach gut!

aber ich hab ja noch mein V1 welches ich bei Mama daheim stehen hab und dann als Feiertagsfahrrad dient - und das ist das top Rad dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (3. März 2015)

Wuah...du auf der dunklen Seite praktiziert hast, junger Jedi !


----------



## BommelMaster (3. März 2015)

nene, keine sorge, da is nix dunkel 

nun aber Schluss und weiter mit banshee:


----------



## sirios (3. März 2015)

Also normal läuft das andersrum: Die Bikes aus Koblenz ersetzt man durch ein Banshee ! nicht umgekehrt


----------



## Kryten (3. März 2015)

Koblenz? Pfui Spinne...


----------



## Kryten (3. März 2015)

welches mass haben die Buchsen für den Float X? ist es das gleiche Maß wie für den CCDB? sprich kann ich die einfach tauschen?


----------



## NoStyle (3. März 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> naja so ein shape shifter dingens ist halt schon einfach gut!
> 
> aber ich hab ja noch mein V1 welches ich bei Mama daheim stehen hab und dann als Feiertagsfahrrad dient - und das ist das top Rad dafür


Canyon macht aktuell sehr gute Bikes. Ich hätte an Deiner Stelle aber eher das V2 Spitty behalten ... 
Mach et joot leeven Jung!


----------



## deralteser (3. März 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Canyon macht aktuell sehr gute Bikes.


Richtööög


----------



## Raesfeld (3. März 2015)

Kryten schrieb:


> welches mass haben die Buchsen für den Float X? ist es das gleiche Maß wie für den CCDB? sprich kann ich die einfach tauschen?



Die Dämpferaugen haben verschiedene Maße. Die Gleitlager sind nicht kompatibel.
Die Innendurchmesser der Gleitlager sind aber wieder identisch (12,7 mm).
Dementsprechend kannst du die Bolzen zwischen CCDB und Float X tauschen. Aufgrund des Kragens der Gleitbuchsen beim Fox musst du beim CCDB allerdings 2mm je Seite spacern. Sonst hat der axiales Spiel.


----------



## Kryten (3. März 2015)

alles klar... Danke! Sprich von ccdb auf Fox ist wahrscheinlich einfacher weil ich nur was weglassen muß, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (3. März 2015)

Ja, genau 
Möchtest du zufällig meinen Float X kaufen? 

Edit: @Kryten Ich schreibe dir per PN


----------



## Kryten (3. März 2015)

habe zur zeit beide dämpfer zur auswahl aber noch nicht gefahren... bin noch beim zusammenstecken... wie sind denn deine erfahrungen mit beiden büchsen...


----------



## scnc (3. März 2015)




----------



## deralteser (3. März 2015)

Hab hier grad was entdeckt, das wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten. Sieht sehr, sehr spaßig aus der Aufbau! So langsam werd ich immer schärfer auf das Gerät.

http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5/banshee-spitfire-828047.html


----------



## Raesfeld (3. März 2015)

Ich kann mir (trotz Angabe von Keith Scott) nicht vorstellen, wie der KS-Link mit Stahlfeder funktionieren soll.
Die Hebelverhältnis wird auf den letzten ca.20% ja progressiv (edit: degressiv!), da müsste ne lineare Stahlfeder doch nicht genügend gegensteuern...
Nur durch die Progression der Dämpfung kann das ja nicht gescheit abgefangen werden.


----------



## 21XC12 (3. März 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso! Wenn ich eure Spittys hier so sehe kommt mir immer öfter der Gedanke, meinen Bikebestand spätestens 2016 um eins zu erweitern. Mal sehen, wie eure Berichte (besonders zur Klettertauglichkeit) hier ausfallen.


Dazu kann ich schonmal sagen das der Hinterbau auch ohne Plattform nicht wippt und das es sich sehr gut den Berg hochtreten lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (3. März 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ich kann mir (trotz Angabe von Keith Scott) nicht vorstellen, wie der KS-Link mit Stahlfeder funktionieren soll.
> Die Hebelverhältnis wird auf den letzten ca.20% ja progressiv, da müsste ne lineare Stahlfeder doch nicht genügend gegensteuern...
> Nur durch die Progression der Dämpfung kann das ja nicht gescheit abgefangen werden.



Schmeißt du da grade progressiv und degressiv durcheinander? Geht die Kennlinie hoch? Dann ist der Hinterbau degressiv, dann kriegste u.U. Probleme mit nem Stahldämpfer.


----------



## Raesfeld (3. März 2015)

Die Begrifflichkeit habe ich wohl tatsächlich fehlerhaft angewendet 
Die Kennlinie geht zum Ende hoch! Also tut sie das, was eine Stahlfeder nicht haben kann


----------



## 21XC12 (4. März 2015)

Das Darkside hat auch den KS-Link und wird mit Marzocchi Moto angepriesen. Kann mir nur unschwer vorstellen das da ne Stahlfeder nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Hrabnar (4. März 2015)

Hatte im Spiti vorübergehend 'nen RS Kage drin...konnte keinen Unterschied zum Monarch Plus DBA feststellen.
Der Luftdämpfer bleibt aus Gewichtsgründen also drin...


----------



## sirios (4. März 2015)

Es ist korrekt, dass die Dämpfung eine zu weiche Feder nich ersetzen kann. Allerdings gibt es doch auch Stahlfedern die eine progressive Wicklung haben.


----------



## 21XC12 (4. März 2015)

->Hier<- kann man mal lesen was Keith zum Coil im Darkside (KS-Link) sagt.


----------



## Caese (4. März 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich schonmal sagen das der Hinterbau auch ohne Plattform nicht wippt und das es sich sehr gut den Berg hochtreten lässt.


Das würde ich so nicht voll unterschreiben; es wippt schon, wenn auch nicht allzu stark - aber noch so stark, dass ich mich über den CS am DBInline gefreud habe


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. März 2015)

Also mein Rune funktioniert mit Stahlfeder super! Ja, er schlägt schon hier und da durch, aber nicht wilder als ich mir das vorstelle. Ich fahre auch eine etwas zu weiche Feder 300er (edit: 350er!!! habe mich geirrt) bei 72kg nackerbatzi)


----------



## 21XC12 (4. März 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht voll unterschreiben; es wippt schon, wenn auch nicht allzu stark - aber noch so stark, dass ich mich über den CS am DBInline gefreud habe


Kommt vielleicht auf den Dämpfer und die persönliche Einstellung an. Ich wiege voll bekleidet und mit Rucksack ca. 92kg (wie Gott mich schuf 87kg) und habe die Luftkammer der Fox Float CTD mit 185 psi befüllt. Da wippt nix. Dann ist es wohl beim Cane Creek etwas anders aufgrund der doch deutlich größeren Luftkammer oder deiner persönlichen Einstellungen.


----------



## 21XC12 (4. März 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Also mein Rune funktioniert mit Stahlfeder super! Ja, er schlägt schon hier und da durch, aber nicht wilder als ich mir das vorstelle. Ich fahre auch eine etwas zu weiche Feder (300er bei 72kg nackerbatzi)


Ich rechne für Klamotten und Rucksack immer +5kg. Bei 77kg Fahrergewicht sind 300 lbs in der Tat etwas wenig. Is bestimmt schön fluffig, aber hast du schonmal ne 350er getestet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (4. März 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich rechne für Klamotten und Rucksack immer +5kg. Bei 77kg Fahrergewicht sind 300 lbs in der Tat etwas wenig. Is bestimmt schön fluffig, aber hast du schonmal ne 350er getestet?


Hoppla, ich fahre eh eine 350er Feder. habe mich vorhin geirrt.  Die 350er ist grenwertig weich, aber noch gerade ok. Die 300er wäre bestimmt viel zu wenig...


----------



## NoStyle (4. März 2015)

Also, ich habe spasseshalber seid ein paar Wochen den Fox DHX-5 Coil aus meinem Wildcard ins Spitfire gebaut. Ich würde mal sagen dass die Kombi KS-Link + Stahlfeder sehr gut funktioniert!!! 

Der DHX hat keine große Druckstufen-Einstellung, sondern nur ein regelbares Bottom-Out, welches der linear/degressiven Kennlinie im letzten Viertel des Federwegs gut entgegenwirkt. Einzig die Federhärte ist nicht ganz optimal = etwas zu hart. Hier müsste man mal mit verschiedenen Härten in 25 Pounds Schritten die optimale finden. Abseits davon spüre ich fast keine Unterschiede, ausser das ein Stahlfederdämpfer immer noch sensibler arbeitet als ein Luftdämpfer ... 

Leider bräuchte meine U-Turn-Coil Lyrik und mein alter 26er LRS nen Service, sonst hätte ich der Neugier halber mal komplett auf Stahl umgebaut ...


----------



## 21XC12 (4. März 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hoppla, ich fahre eh eine 350er Feder. habe mich vorhin geirrt.  Die 350er ist grenwertig weich, aber noch gerade ok. Die 300er wäre bestimmt viel zu wenig...


Hab im Darkside eine 400er bei 92kg fahrfertig. Falls das nicht genügt hab ich auch noch ne 450er. Ich werde mal berichten nach den ersten richtigen Ausfahrten.


----------



## 21XC12 (4. März 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Also, ich habe spasseshalber seid ein paar Wochen den Fox DHX-5 Coil aus meinem Wildcard ins Spitfire gebaut. Ich würde mal sagen dass die Kombi KS-Link + Stahlfeder sehr gut funktioniert!!!
> 
> Der DHX hat keine große Druckstufen-Einstellung, sondern nur ein regelbares Bottom-Out, welches der linear/degressiven Kennlinie im letzten Viertel des Federwegs gut entgegenwirkt. Einzig die Federhärte ist nicht ganz optimal = etwas zu hart. Hier müsste man mal mit verschiedenen Härten in 25 Pounds Schritten die optimale finden. Abseits davon spüre ich fast keine Unterschiede, ausser das ein Stahlfederdämpfer immer noch sensibler arbeitet als ein Luftdämpfer ...
> 
> Leider bräuchte meine U-Turn-Coil Lyrik und mein alter 26er LRS nen Service, sonst hätte ich der Neugier halber mal komplett auf Stahl umgebaut ...


Das mit dem Bottom Out da ist ne feine Sache!


----------



## NoStyle (4. März 2015)

Ja schon ... wobei ich diesen auf der kleinsten Stufe und Mindestdruck habe, also fast nicht aktiv! Das könnte sich eventuell natürlich ändern bei einer etwas weicheren (mir passenderen) Feder ...
Anyway - Stahlfeder passt genauso gut ins Rune, Darkside oder Spitfire wie ein LV-Luftdämpfer. Beim Prime oder Phantom weiss ich natürlich nicht ...


----------



## Maxed (4. März 2015)

Da mehr Spittys verlangt wurden, leg ich nun mal nach. Bin mit meinem 27.5" Umbau fertig geworden und heute gleich zur Proberunde los 

















Mit Pike und Monarch+ hat man doch gleich ne Offenbarung wenn man von ner Fox 32 Talas kommt


----------



## malice (4. März 2015)

Mein Schatz auch mal wieder 







21XC12 schrieb:


> Kommt vielleicht auf den Dämpfer und die persönliche Einstellung an. Ich wiege voll bekleidet und mit Rucksack ca. 92kg (wie Gott mich schuf 87kg) und habe die Luftkammer der Fox Float CTD mit 185 psi befüllt. Da wippt nix. Dann ist es wohl beim Cane Creek etwas anders aufgrund der doch deutlich größeren Luftkammer oder deiner persönlichen Einstellungen.



185 psi klingt vernünftig eigentlich, lässt mich aber dennoch an meinen ~210 psi zweifeln, die mir bei ~78kg Kampfgewicht etwa <= 15% Sag bescheren. Mit 185 würde mir die Butze durchschlagen


----------



## gunznoc (4. März 2015)

Sehr sehr schick die blauen Spittys 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## 21XC12 (4. März 2015)

malice schrieb:


> Mein Schatz auch mal wieder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis!  Ich denke auch das ich noch was reinpumpen muss. Hab noch keine Erfahrungswerte da ich erst zwei Ausfahrten hinter mir habe. Ich werde direkt mal auf 200 gehen. Hatte auch schon ein paar Durchschläge. Nach dem SAG kann man sich garnicht so richten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (4. März 2015)

Maxed schrieb:


> Da mehr Spittys verlangt wurden, leg ich nun mal nach. Bin mit meinem 27.5" Umbau fertig geworden und heute gleich zur Proberunde los
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super schick!  Auch die Silk Decals! 

Wie sind die Reifen bei Nässe und Matsch?


----------



## Maxed (4. März 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Super schick!  Auch die Silk Decals!
> 
> Wie sind die Reifen bei Nässe und Matsch?



Danke danke, ja die Decals sind schon schick (wenn man sich den Stress mit dem aufbringen antun will )

Mit Highroller 2 VR und DHR 2 HR war ich heute bei festem Schnee - Matsch schon sehr gut unterwegs  Etwas Luft kann denke ich noch raus, hate bis jetzt nur Felgen mit 19mm Innenweite


----------



## malice (4. März 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis!  Ich denke auch das ich noch was reinpumpen muss. Hab noch keine Erfahrungswerte da ich erst zwei Ausfahrten hinter mir habe. Ich werde direkt mal auf 200 gehen. Hatte auch schon ein paar Durchschläge. Nach dem SAG kann man sich garnicht so richten.



Dachte eher, dass mit meinem was nicht stimmt, aber so groß ist die Diskrepanz doch nicht wie sich das anhört


----------



## zangg (4. März 2015)

Was bei einem progressiven Hinterbau immer zu beachten gilt:
Nicht auf 25% Dämpferschaft gehen sondern SAG-Chart checken:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-CqmVkDS9BWA/UVXTIDyUmDI/AAAAAAAACFE/UVcxZOY7SyM/s1600/Spitfire V2 Sag.png
Ich geh beim CTD auf 13mm Sag im stehen habe allerdings meine IFP Kammer um 2mm verkleinert und Boostvalvedruck auf 195psi erhöht für ein wenig mehr Druckstufend Dämpfung.
Keine spürbaren Durchschläge auch bei sehr dummen huck to flats mehr, nutze aber zuverlässig 55mm vom Schaft. Ich fahre bei 71 Kilo nackig mit 155psi...


----------



## malice (4. März 2015)

zangg schrieb:


> Was bei einem progressiven Hinterbau immer zu beachten gilt:
> Nicht auf 25% Dämpferschaft gehen sondern SAG-Chart checken:
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-CqmVkDS9BWA/UVXTIDyUmDI/AAAAAAAACFE/UVcxZOY7SyM/s1600/Spitfire V2 Sag.png
> Ich geh beim CTD auf 13mm Sag im stehen habe allerdings meine IFP Kammer um 2mm verkleinert und Boostvalvedruck auf 195psi erhöht für ein wenig mehr Druckstufend Dämpfung.
> Keine spürbaren Durchschläge auch bei sehr dummen huck to flats mehr, nutze aber zuverlässig 55mm vom Schaft. Ich fahre bei 71 Kilo nackig mit 155psi...



Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## 21XC12 (4. März 2015)

zangg schrieb:


> Was bei einem progressiven Hinterbau immer zu beachten gilt:
> Nicht auf 25% Dämpferschaft gehen sondern SAG-Chart checken:
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-CqmVkDS9BWA/UVXTIDyUmDI/AAAAAAAACFE/UVcxZOY7SyM/s1600/Spitfire V2 Sag.png
> Ich geh beim CTD auf 13mm Sag im stehen habe allerdings meine IFP Kammer um 2mm verkleinert und Boostvalvedruck auf 195psi erhöht für ein wenig mehr Druckstufend Dämpfung.
> Keine spürbaren Durchschläge auch bei sehr dummen huck to flats mehr, nutze aber zuverlässig 55mm vom Schaft. Ich fahre bei 71 Kilo nackig mit 155psi...


Also laut SAG-Chart bei 25% ~ 12,4mm statt 25% vom Hub (wären ~ 14,3mm) ? Versteh ich das richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (4. März 2015)

Maxed schrieb:


> Da mehr Spittys verlangt wurden, leg ich nun mal nach. Bin mit meinem 27.5" Umbau fertig geworden und heute gleich zur Proberunde los
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auuuu man - er hat komplett alle decals abgestimmt. Sieht echt lecker aus!


----------



## NoStyle (5. März 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Also laut SAG-Chart bei 25% ~ 12,4mm statt 25% vom Hub (wären ~ 14,3mm) ? Versteh ich das richtig?


Ja, genau so isses. Der SAG bezieht sich auf den gesamten Federweg in Prozent. Durch wechselnde Übersetzungs-Verhältnisse ergibt sich dann der Messwert (Hub) am Dämpferkolben. 
Ich habe z.B. ca. 25% SAG = 13 mm am Dämpferkolben ...


----------



## 21XC12 (5. März 2015)

Das Handy macht im Dunkeln leider nicht so gute Bilder. Hab mal mit 200 psi versucht. Werde wohl noch auf 210 psi hochgehen ...


----------



## deralteser (5. März 2015)

Ich wage mal einen Abstecher!

*Back in 2008:*


















Massiver gehts nimmer 
Double Tracks, Shock Therapie Naben, Monster Vorbau, Stahlflex-Schläuche an den HFX 9, usw.
Das Teil ist mir mal aus dem Lift abgestürzt - war nix dran Der Krater im Boden war aber enorm

Edit: Mit dem massiv gefrästen Kettenstrebenknüppel wurden schon Kriege entschieden


----------



## Raesfeld (5. März 2015)

Gerne weitere Abstecher! Das Ding ist ja voll cool!


----------



## 21XC12 (5. März 2015)

Haha!!! Geil!


----------



## deralteser (5. März 2015)

Geil, oder? Meine Old school Drop-Maschine


----------



## malice (5. März 2015)

Der Hammer, das mit dem Lift hat mich umgehauen


----------



## frogmatic (5. März 2015)

Und ISIS Kurbeln, wirklich heavy metal


----------



## deralteser (5. März 2015)

malice schrieb:


> Der Hammer, das mit dem Lift hat mich umgehauen



Mich auch



frogmatic schrieb:


> Und ISIS Kurbeln, wirklich heavy metal



Ja, da muss man sich nichts vormachen. Selbst die standard Sattelstütze war mehr als massiv. Das war so ein "Teleskopteil" - also quasi "Stütze in Stütze" (inklusive 2 Sattelstützenklemmen). So konnte ich besser Touren fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (6. März 2015)

Ja, fast unglaublich, wie Banshee sich gemausert hat!


----------



## deralteser (6. März 2015)

Das Scream hat aus damaliger Sicht schon wirklich Spaß gemacht. Aber gut, das Banshee es in den letzten Jahren weiter nach vorne gebracht hat!


----------



## violentstorm (6. März 2015)

So ein geiles Teil! Wenn ich mir überlege, was für ein Spaß schon mein Morphine macht...
Irgendwann muss ich mir so ein Teil auch nochmal zulegen^^ oder gleich ein Scythe


----------



## deralteser (6. März 2015)

violentstorm schrieb:


> So ein geiles Teil! Wenn ich mir überlege, was für ein Spaß schon mein Morphine macht...
> Irgendwann muss ich mir so ein Teil auch nochmal zulegen^^ oder gleich ein Scythe


Oder den Nachfolger - Scream V2 - 
Der ist sogar etwas leichter - allerdings schaut die Dämpferausnahme komplett anders aus. Eher Kona-Stinky-like.


----------



## 21XC12 (6. März 2015)

zangg schrieb:


> Was bei einem progressiven Hinterbau immer zu beachten gilt:
> Nicht auf 25% Dämpferschaft gehen sondern SAG-Chart checken:
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-CqmVkDS9BWA/UVXTIDyUmDI/AAAAAAAACFE/UVcxZOY7SyM/s1600/Spitfire V2 Sag.png
> Ich geh beim CTD auf 13mm Sag im stehen habe allerdings meine IFP Kammer um 2mm verkleinert und Boostvalvedruck auf 195psi erhöht für ein wenig mehr Druckstufend Dämpfung.
> Keine spürbaren Durchschläge auch bei sehr dummen huck to flats mehr, nutze aber zuverlässig 55mm vom Schaft. Ich fahre bei 71 Kilo nackig mit 155psi...


Das is für einen Noob wohl kein einfaches Prozedere oder? IFP ist die Stickstoffkammer die über die Öffnung am unteren Ende des Dämpferschafts befüllt wird richtig? Benötigt man einen Adapter für die Pumpe? Aber selbst dann befüllt man die Kammer ja mit normaler Luft und nicht mit Stickstoff. Ich steh da grad etwas auf dem Schlauch. Vielleicht kannst du mich ja aufklären oder einen Link mitteilen. Gerne auch per PN. Versteh ich das richtig das du durch die kleinere IFP Kammer mehr Endprogression bzw mehr Highspeedcompression hast?


----------



## numinisflo (6. März 2015)

Hier mal wieder mein Prime. Ist einfach ein geiles Bike. Mir taugts total. Weg kommt es trotzdem, die Gier nach neuem Material ist wohl angeboren. Falls jemand Interesse hat am Rahmen und/oder am Dämpfer...


----------



## svenson69 (6. März 2015)

Hier mal im Parkoutfit
Tune King / Kong mit Ztr Flow, Continental Baron 2.3 BCC, Sram PG-1080 11-36 und Kind Shock Supernatural / Selle Italia SLR Flow Carbon RAUS !!!
Und dafür
VR Tune King / Spank Spike EVO HR Tune Kong / Mavic 721, Schwalbe Magic Mary 2.35 SG vertstar, Sram PG-1070 11-23 und Kcnc Scantium Pro Lite / Selle Italia Slr Carbon REIN


----------



## 21XC12 (6. März 2015)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder mein Prime. Ist einfach ein geiles Bike. Mir taugts total. Weg kommt es trotzdem, die Gier nach neuem Material ist wohl angeboren. Falls jemand Interesse hat am Rahmen und/oder am Dämpfer...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 366587
> 
> ...


Hm, der Dämpfer würde sich im Spitty gut machen ...


----------



## Andreas.blub (8. März 2015)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder mein Prime. Ist einfach ein geiles Bike. Mir taugts total. Weg kommt es trotzdem, die Gier nach neuem Material ist wohl angeboren. Falls jemand Interesse hat am Rahmen und/oder am Dämpfer...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 366587
> 
> ...



Wäre es ein Phantom würde ich nicht nein sagen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (8. März 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Wäre es ein Phantom würde ich nicht nein sagen können


Im Prinzip ein Phantom im Anabolikarausch.
Also insgesamt einfach das bessere Phantom.


----------



## san_andreas (8. März 2015)

Hat einer von euch vielleicht Volumenspacer für den Fox Float X übrig ?


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. März 2015)

2x Rune in freier Natur


----------



## 21XC12 (9. März 2015)

Sehr nice die beiden Runes


----------



## ollum104 (9. März 2015)

Heute mal das Spitfire am Monte Sole ausgeführt. Und ich muss sagen, ich bin vom Fahrwerk mehr als begeistert. Für "nur" 140mm geht das Ding echt ab. Einzig die SAG Vorgabe für den CCDBA von Banshee war für mich zu straff. Da mussten 20 psi raus.


----------



## frfreshman (9. März 2015)

Hast Du SAG prozentual vom realen Federweg oder vom Dämpferhub eingestellt gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (9. März 2015)

Hier mal der finale Aufbau meiner beiden Banshees. Bin sehr, sehr zufrieden!


----------



## NoStyle (9. März 2015)

Was soll man da auch motzen?   Schöner Fuhrpark!


----------



## 21XC12 (9. März 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Was soll man da auch motzen?   Schöner Fuhrpark!


Haha, da is was dran. Danke! Werde die Bikes fahren bis ich auseinanderfalle!


----------



## ollum104 (9. März 2015)

frfreshmadin schrieb:


> Hast Du SAG prozentual vom realen Federweg oder vom Dämpferhub eingestellt gehabt?


Ah jo, die 15mm vom Hub, die von Banshee empfohlen werden


----------



## ar_jay (9. März 2015)

mein Spity hat auch nen großen Bruder bekommen, LRS soll diese Woche noch kommen und die Stanchions werden evtl noch durch schwarze Fast ersetzt


----------



## Kharne (9. März 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Hast Du SAG prozentual vom realen Federweg oder vom Dämpferhub eingestellt gehabt?



Man kann auch alles übertreiben... Der SAG muss zum Fahrstil passen, der eine mag das Fahrwerk ne Spur härter der andere ne Spur weicher... Sich an Absolutwerten festzuhalten führt zu nem unpassendem Fahrwerk.


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2015)

ar_jay schrieb:


> mein Spity hat auch nen großen Bruder bekommen, LRS soll diese Woche noch kommen und die Stanchions werden evtl noch durch schwarze Fast ersetzt



Spar dir die Fast, das Zeug taugt nicht viel.


----------



## ar_jay (9. März 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Spar dir die Fast, das Zeug taugt nicht viel.


Wunder erwarte ich mir auch ned davon, wäre ne reine Optiksache. Die alten Stanchions könnte ich vielleicht für 200 verkaufen, dann kosten sie mich noch nen Hunni. Wenn allerdings die Performance schlechter ist als bei den Kashima überleg ichs mir nochmal. Wobei selbst Rockshox ja mittlerweile bei den neuen Gabeln die Rohre von Fast bezieht - denk ich mir so schlecht können se ja ned sein


----------



## Kharne (9. März 2015)

Whuut? RS bezieht die Standrohre von Fast? Das will ich aber stark bezweifeln


----------



## frfreshman (9. März 2015)

Absolut!



Kharne schrieb:


> Man kann auch alles übertreiben... Der SAG muss zum Fahrstil passen, der eine mag das Fahrwerk ne Spur härter der andere ne Spur weicher... Sich an Absolutwerten festzuhalten führt zu nem unpassendem Fahrwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar_jay (9. März 2015)

http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb10750095/p4pb10750095.jpg
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/gui...XXer-World-Cup-Fork-with-Charger-Damper,14345

ich glaub hier in der MTB-News is es auch gestanden: Fast 35mm Stanchions


----------



## Kharne (9. März 2015)

Fast Black. Das ist der Farb/Beschichtungsname. So wie Kotzshima 

Wenn die Standrohre von Fast kämen würden beide Seiten fett Werbung damit machen


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2015)

ar_jay schrieb:


> Wunder erwarte ich mir auch ned davon, wäre ne reine Optiksache. Die alten Stanchions könnte ich vielleicht für 200 verkaufen, dann kosten sie mich noch nen Hunni. Wenn allerdings die Performance schlechter ist als bei den Kashima überleg ichs mir nochmal. Wobei selbst Rockshox ja mittlerweile bei den neuen Gabeln die Rohre von Fast bezieht - denk ich mir so schlecht können se ja ned sein



RS von Fast ? Wer erzählt denn so einen Käse ?


----------



## grey (9. März 2015)

Da glaub ich eher, dass RS die Farbe einfach "fast black" nennt.


----------



## ar_jay (9. März 2015)

OK - da hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden. Aber jetzt hat mir immer noch keiner gesagt ob die Fast-Beschichtung tatsächlich soviel schlechter ist als das Kashima. Oder ob es nicht einfach egal ist und ne gute Schmierung is das A und O.


----------



## NoStyle (10. März 2015)

Da möchte ich gerne mal hin im Winter:






Tolle Trails und schön durch selbige gefräst.


----------



## 21XC12 (10. März 2015)

@NoStyle 
Haha, is mir garnicht aufgefallen das du hier bei mtb-news und bei mtbr im Forum dein Unwesen treibst.  Durch Bild und Benutzername hätte ich es eigentlich schon früher bemerken müssen, aber manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.


----------



## NoStyle (10. März 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> Haha, is mir garnicht aufgefallen das du hier bei mtb-news und bei mtbr im Forum dein Unwesen treibst.  Durch Bild und Benutzername hätte ich es eigentlich schon früher bemerken müssen, aber manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.


Hahaaaa, ja, man ist halt gerne Kosmopolit ...


----------



## froride (10. März 2015)

★Rahmen: Banshee Paradox V2 medium
★Gabel: Rock Shox RS1 120mm
★Laufräder: made by WhizzWheels
★Naben: VR - DT Swiss 240s / HR - DT Swiss 240s ThrueBolt
★Felgen: DT Swiss XM 401
★Nabenspanner: VR - DT RWS/ HR - DT RWS Steckachse 10mm
★Schaltung/Schalthebel: Sram XX1
★Kassette: Sram XX1
★Kurbeln: Sram XX1 36T
★Innenlager: Sram GXP Ceramic black
★Pedale: CrankBrothers Mallet DH
★Steuersatz: Reset Konan/FlatStack
★Bremsen: The Cleg4 Mk2+Goodridge Stahlflex mit Saint Scheiben 203/180
★Lenker: Easton Haven Carbon
★Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce2 60mm
★Griffe: Specialized Enduro
★Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
★Sattelspanner: Hope Dropper Clamp
★Sattel: SQ-lab 611
★Reifen: Maxxis HighRoller 2 EXO 3C 2.3/Maxxis Minion DHR EXO 2.3 tubeless


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (10. März 2015)

Hammer


----------



## schaeufele (11. März 2015)

Mega sauber aufgebaut - die Gabel passt 
Ich war gestern wieder unterwegs, die Geo vom Paradox rockt einfach.
Bin gespannt wie es dir liegt....???


----------



## deralteser (11. März 2015)

Hat jemand von Euch nen Tip, wer Banshee Jerseys vertreibt oder anfertigen kann?


----------



## deralteser (11. März 2015)

Darkside schön seitlich über den Stein gehobelt:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/terrifying-urban-dh-crash-sequence-2015.html









 

Irgendwie ne krasse Kirmes-Kiste: grüne vs orange/blau.
Aber irgendwie geil!


----------



## culoduro (11. März 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch nen Tip, wer Banshee Jerseys vertreibt oder anfertigen kann?


Schau mal auf mtbr.com im Banshee Unterforum.  Da war vor einigen Wochen einer, der das machen wollte.

Oder Du machst hier z. B.  Selber was  
https://m.spreadshirt.de


----------



## osbow (11. März 2015)

Ansonsten kann ich dir den Andi von Mount Three wärmstens empfehlen: http://www.mount-three.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (11. März 2015)

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## bobtailoner (12. März 2015)

da sollte doch auch was von Bnshee kommen.
Gab es nicht mal ne Ankündigung?!

Alternativ definitiv Mount Three


----------



## deralteser (12. März 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> da sollte doch auch was von Bnshee kommen.
> Gab es nicht mal ne Ankündigung?!
> 
> Alternativ definitiv Mount Three


Vermute das es sich dabei eher um den Bike - Konfigurator bzw. die Banshee App handelte. Obwohl ich nichts dagegen hätte wenns nicht so ist


----------



## violentstorm (12. März 2015)

Sagt mal, wer von euch fährt denn noch ein Pyre MKII?
Mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr so für Dämpfer fahrt. Ich hab ein Fox RP23 drin; 
bin so recht zufrieden hab jetzt aber mal überlegt, ob nicht vielleicht einer mit größerem Volumen auch ganz gut gehen würde?


----------



## NoStyle (12. März 2015)

violentstorm schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wer von euch fährt denn noch ein Pyre MKII?
> Mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr so für Dämpfer fahrt. Ich hab ein Fox RP23 drin;
> bin so recht zufrieden hab jetzt aber mal überlegt, ob nicht vielleicht einer mit größerem Volumen auch ganz gut gehen würde?


Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit dem VF4B-Hinterbau, aber mir käme folgender Gedanke:
- Ich würde mich mal an Keith wenden und Ihn um die ganzen Hinterbau-Kinematiken vom Pyre bitten. Frag Ihn auch bitte zur Kombination Pyre mit größerer Luftkammer!
- Mit diesen Informationen könntest Du dich an Vorsprung Corset wenden. Die bieten nachrüstbare Luftkammern für Fox-Dämpfer an. Lies Dich mal hier http://www.pinkbike.com/news/new-vorsprung-corset-air-sleeves-2015.html und hier http://vorsprungsuspension.com/blogs/news/17562332-how-well-will-the-corset-work-with-my-frame rein. Gut möglich das Du damit zu besseren Ergebnissen für´s Pyre kommst ...


----------



## violentstorm (12. März 2015)

Das klingt ja interessant; wie kann ich mich denn an Keith direkt wenden? Die info email Adresse wirds ja bestimmt nicht sein oder


----------



## NoStyle (12. März 2015)

Weiss die Email nicht mehr genau ... entweder [email protected] oder [email protected] ... ansonsten ruhig über die [email protected]


----------



## Fluffy1 (13. März 2015)

Mein spitfire letztes Wochenende am gardasee..


----------



## 21XC12 (13. März 2015)

@Fluffy1 

Wie is der Debon? Luftkammer voll mit Spacern oder geht's?


----------



## Fluffy1 (13. März 2015)

Ist ausn Karton raus reingesteckt, weiß nich ob was drin ist hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme er steht gut im Federweg und bietet genügend endprogression. Bin sehr zufrieden damit!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rappelkiste (13. März 2015)

Fluffy1 schrieb:


> Mein spitfire letztes Wochenende am gardasee..


Servus,
was hat der Dämpfer für einen Hub? Es ist zwar etwas schräg aufgenommen aber das sieht mir irgendwie nach wenig aus


----------



## Hrabnar (13. März 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @Fluffy1
> 
> Wie is der Debon? Luftkammer voll mit Spacern oder geht's?


Auch bei mir, komplett ab Werk ohne Spacer...funzt allerbestes!!!


----------



## Fluffy1 (13. März 2015)

200x57


----------



## rappelkiste (13. März 2015)

Das liegt es wohl am Winkel der Aufnahme...


----------



## trailterror (15. März 2015)




----------



## Andreas.blub (15. März 2015)

Echt schick mit der X-Fusion


----------



## deralteser (15. März 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Echt schick mit der X-Fusion


Auf jeden Fall! Die XFusion kommt sehr gut in dem Bike!
@trailterror Für mich einer der Rune Favoriten hier Sehr schöner Aufbau!


----------



## trailterror (15. März 2015)

Danke


----------



## mfux (16. März 2015)

Bittebitte, nen Erfahrungsbericht von der X-Fusion!

[email protected]:
Welcher Federweg vorne steht dem Spitfire am besten? Komking zB bietet beim Komplettrad zB nur 150&160er Gabeln an. Mein (zukünftiger) Aufbau wär eigentlich 140/140.Einsatzbereich wär Touren(Alp-X, Stonementrail, usw), Mit dem Schwerpunkt auf Abfahrt.  Dauerts halt etwas länger, bis ich "droben" bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (16. März 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Bittebitte, nen Erfahrungsbericht von der X-Fusion!
> 
> [email protected]:
> Welcher Federweg vorne steht dem Spitfire am besten? Komking zB bietet beim Komplettrad zB nur 150&160er Gabeln an. Mein (zukünftiger) Aufbau wär eigentlich 140/140.Einsatzbereich wär Touren(Alp-X, Stonementrail, usw), Mit dem Schwerpunkt auf Abfahrt.  Dauerts halt etwas länger, bis ich "droben" bin.


Gibt nicht sooo die große Auswahl an 140mm Gabeln, die mit dem Hinterbau mithalten können...nimm eher was im 150-160mm Bereich...
Mit 650b Aufbau 'ne 150er und mit 26" 160mm...wäre mein Tip.


----------



## Kharne (16. März 2015)

Das Spity ist auf 545er Gabel ausgelegt, wenn du ne kürzere Gabel nimmst kommen Front und Tretlager runter... Würde ich nicht machen, ne Pike wiegt ja nicht mehr als ne Revelation, kann dafür so viel mehr.


----------



## NoStyle (16. März 2015)

@mfux : _"Am besten"_ hängt von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab! 
Ins Spitfire passen generell Gabeln von 14 bis 16 cm FW, auch in 650B. Ich persönlich fahre 16 cm vorne, wäre mit 14 cm aber auch bei meinem Einsatzgebiet voll ok! Eine 14 cm Gabel würde ich dann nämlich mit dem flachsten Flip-Chip-Setting fahren, sowie es z.B. Mr.Sound phasenweise hatte.
Kommt also darauf an wieviel Komfort Du vorne haben möchtest. Wenn man eine tiefe Front und ein tiefes Tretlager mag und 14 cm FW passend abstimmt geht das prima. Zumal sich das tiefe Tretlager bei 650B-LRS etwas relativiert und größere Laufräder etwas fehlenden Federweg gut kompensieren können ...


----------



## Kharne (16. März 2015)

Ne 160er 650B Pike mit 650B Vorderrad würde ich nicht reinhängen. Das sind nochmal 2cm Einbauhöhe mehr, das wird dann doch sehr hoch, auch mit 650B Ausfallende.


----------



## mfux (16. März 2015)

Warum dann Spitfire, und nicht gleich das Rune?


----------



## Kharne (16. März 2015)

Weil das Rune mit CCDBA eher mit ner gescheiten 180er Stahlfedergabel harmoniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (16. März 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ne 160er 650B Pike mit 650B Vorderrad würde ich nicht reinhängen. Das sind nochmal 2cm Einbauhöhe mehr, das wird dann doch sehr hoch, auch mit 650B Ausfallende.


Ich fahr das so und empfinde die Front keineswegs zu hoch. Ich könnte die Pike auf 150mm traveln, aber das ist nun wirklich nicht nötig. Eine 160er Pike mit 650B passt sehr gut zum
Spitfire.


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2015)

Jetzt mit XX1 Spider / Kettenblatt, e13 XCX, Tune Aheadkappe, Arschguard.


----------



## ollum104 (16. März 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich fahr das so und empfinde die Front keineswegs zu hoch. Ich könnte die Pike auf 150mm traveln, aber das ist nun wirklich nicht nötig. Eine 160er Pike mit 650B passt sehr gut zum
> Spitfire.



Das unterschreib ich bedenkenlos. Ich hab ebenfalls die Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## Caese (16. März 2015)

Ich fahre eine 160 mm  Pike für 27,5", aber mit 26" LRS. Absolut kein Problem. Kein Mehrgewicht oder Wippen vorn. An den Ausfallenden bevorzuge ich so allerdings die mittlere Einstellung


----------



## frogmatic (16. März 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> [email protected]:
> Welcher Federweg vorne steht dem Spitfire am besten? Komking zB bietet beim Komplettrad zB nur 150&160er Gabeln an. Mein (zukünftiger) Aufbau wär eigentlich 140/140.Einsatzbereich wär Touren(Alp-X, Stonementrail, usw), Mit dem Schwerpunkt auf Abfahrt.  Dauerts halt etwas länger, bis ich "droben" bin.


Ich fahre in meinem FR hardtail eine 160mm Lyrik, halt mit U-Turn, da kann ich noch ein bisschen justieren. So eine kommt auch in mein geplantes Spitty.

Ich habe noch ein anderes hardtail mit alter Pike, aber die kommt eher an Grenzen. 
Das Vorderrad muss arbeiten, das Hinterad kommt schon irgendwie nach, ist meine Devise. Daher auch bei mir - Spitfire reicht (habe noch größere bikes für echt grobes Gelände).


----------



## NoStyle (16. März 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ne 160er 650B Pike mit 650B Vorderrad würde ich nicht reinhängen. Das sind nochmal 2cm Einbauhöhe mehr, das wird dann doch sehr hoch, auch mit 650B Ausfallende.


Verstehe ich nicht ganz ... ?
Die 160er Pike in 650B hat eine Einbauhöhe von 553mm. Die Geo-Tabelle vom Spitfire hat Angaben mit einer 545mm Gabel, also 160er 26 Zoll oder 150er 650B. Die ganze Choose wird nen knappes halbes Grad flacher, das Tretlager vielleicht 3mm höher.
Ich habe einen 650B LRS vorne und hinten mit 545mm Gabel. Im Neutral-Setting ist meine Tretlagerhöhe 345mm. Wäre mit Pike 160er 650B dann knapp unter 350mm, plus Option auf tiefer/flacher. Sicher nicht mehr sehr tief, aber auch nicht übermäßig hoch. 2 cm ja, aber eigentlich "nur" 8mm, wenn man komplett 650B fährt ... 



mfux schrieb:


> Warum dann Spitfire, und nicht gleich das Rune?


Klingt vielleicht komisch, aber beim Spitfire: Weil man´s kann! Und weil man mit der Kombination hi. 14cm und vo. 14 bis 16cm und der gegebenen Geo mehr als genug anstellen kann!


----------



## Mr.A (16. März 2015)

@mfux
ich würde ne 160mm Gabel reinmachen. hatte bei mir am Anfang eine Revelation mit ca.530mm EBLdrin, und
mir war die Front einfach zu tief .Jetzt mit Lyrik bzw. der Pike 160mm ist's viel ausgewogener. Alles auf 26" bezogen...wobei bei 650B die Verhältnisse ja gleich bleiben.


----------



## Kharne (16. März 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht ganz ... ?
> Die 160er Pike in 650B hat eine Einbauhöhe von 553mm. Die Geo-Tabelle vom Spitfire hat Angaben mit einer 545mm Gabel, also 160er 26 Zoll oder 150er 650B. Die ganze Choose wird nen knappes halbes Grad flacher, das Tretlager vielleicht 3mm höher.
> Ich habe einen 650B LRS vorne und hinten mit 545mm Gabel. Im Neutral-Setting ist meine Tretlagerhöhe 345mm. Wäre mit Pike 160er 650B dann knapp unter 350mm, plus Option auf tiefer/flacher. Sicher nicht mehr sehr tief, aber auch nicht übermäßig hoch. 2 cm ja, aber eigentlich "nur" 8mm, wenn man komplett 650B fährt ...
> 
> ...



Du musst bedenken, dass das 27,5" LR nen ~12 mm größeren Radius hat, damit sind wir dann bei besagten 2cm mehr.


----------



## frfreshman (16. März 2015)

Spitfire mit X-Fusion Vengeance 170mm (27.5 kompatibel) ist super (mit 26" LRS) !
150mm Gabel hat mir gar nicht gut gefallen.


----------



## mfux (16. März 2015)

Danke an alle!! Und gleich so viel Helfer! Die Banshee-Unterforen sind schon geil!
Dann werd ich also weiter mein  Spitfire planen. Mit X-Fusion Metric!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (16. März 2015)

Jetzt nachdem es endlich 'n vernünftigen Vertrieb und ein klasse Service gibt werden die X-Fusion Sachen immer interessanter...


----------



## NoStyle (16. März 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Du musst bedenken, dass das 27,5" LR nen ~12 mm größeren Radius hat, damit sind wir dann bei besagten 2cm mehr.


Jaja, ich weiss - insgesamt vorne 2cm (12,5mm Radius 650B + 8mm EBH). Allerdings erhöht sich die Front zusätzlich nur um 8mm wenn man komplett auf 650B geht, falls das verständlich ist ... 



mfux schrieb:


> Danke an alle!! Und gleich so viel Helfer! Die Banshee-Unterforen sind schon geil!
> Dann werd ich also weiter mein  Spitfire planen. Mit X-Fusion Metric!


Die Metrik aber dann bitte mit 160mm Federweg, sonst: Out of Warranty ...


----------



## numinisflo (16. März 2015)

Zum Abschied:




 

Es war ein gutes Rad!


----------



## BrotherMo (16. März 2015)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Das unterschreib ich bedenkenlos. Ich hab ebenfalls die Erfahrung gemacht.


Same here!


----------



## 21XC12 (16. März 2015)

Hab zwar kein Bild für euch, aber ein Video. Spitfire Endruo Action!


----------



## der freed (17. März 2015)

@san_andreas wieso jetzt mit XX Spider? Hattest du probleme mit dem, ich glaub es war ein absolut black Kettenblatt?
Optisch fand ich die direktmount Lösung schöner! Sonst, wie man es von dir gewöhnt ist, Top Kiste!


----------



## Kharne (17. März 2015)

Interessantes "Enduro" Rennen... Nix für ungut, aber da hat das durchschnittliche Cyclocross Rennen mehr fahrerischen Anspruch.


----------



## 21XC12 (17. März 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Interessantes "Enduro" Rennen... Nix für ungut, aber da hat das durchschnittliche Cyclocross Rennen mehr fahrerischen Anspruch.


Stimme ich dir zu. War trotzdem ganz lustig. Ich habe es ja nicht als solches getauft!


----------



## Raesfeld (17. März 2015)

Ich habe gerade die Marzocchi von meinem Rune von 170 auf 160mm getravelt. Somit hab ich jetzt ne gemessene Einbauhöhe von 546mm.
Dieser Zentimeter Unterschied ist deutlich spürbar, hätte ich nicht erwartet.
160 vorn und medium Setting macht das Rune ja sogar ziemlich wendig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (17. März 2015)

@Raesfeld : Glaube ich Dir - ist so der Geometrie vom Spitfire sehr nahe ...


----------



## san_andreas (17. März 2015)

der freed schrieb:


> @san_andreas wieso jetzt mit XX Spider? Hattest du probleme mit dem, ich glaub es war ein absolut black Kettenblatt?
> Optisch fand ich die direktmount Lösung schöner! Sonst, wie man es von dir gewöhnt ist, Top Kiste!



Danke !
Ja, ich hatte das AB, auch das richtige für GXP, trotzdem war die Kettenlinie einige mm weiter außen. Schalten war auch ok, eine KeFü hätte aber nicht gepaßt. Jetzt ist die Kettenlinie wie gedacht bei 49-50mm und alles flutscht.


----------



## 21XC12 (18. März 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Interessantes "Enduro" Rennen... Nix für ungut, aber da hat das durchschnittliche Cyclocross Rennen mehr fahrerischen Anspruch.


Hier ist mal ein Bild vom Steinfeld aus dem Rennen -> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...38.-2207520000.1426670563.&source=54&refid=13

Gibt's das so auch im Cyclocross? Kenn mich da nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Kharne (18. März 2015)

Im Video sieht man nur ausgefahrenen Waldboden


----------



## 21XC12 (18. März 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Im Video sieht man nur ausgefahrenen Waldboden


90% der Strecke war auch nur ausgefahrener Waldboden. Aber so ein paar technische Stellen waren schon drin. Kann man auf dem Video leider nicht so gut erkennen bzw. entsprechende Stellen fehlen.


----------



## Raesfeld (18. März 2015)

Heute war ich mit einem Kollegen etwas auf dem "Spielplatz" 





Off-Topic:




Wieder On-Topic:




Und zum ersten Mal nen Double gesprungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaeufele (19. März 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> PS: Die Kinematik vom Phantom kenne ich jetzt nicht. Das sind vermutlich nicht High-Volume Luftdämpfer (oder Stahldämpfer) wie beim Prime, Rune, Spitfire, sondern Low-Volume-Dämpfer, deshalb eine andere degressivere Kinematik. Aber die vom Spitfire, mit CCDB (oder vorher Manitou Evolver),leicht progressiv mit linear im letzten Viertel/Fünftel, funktioniert für mich fantastisch. Wenn ich Budget übrig hätte käme da sofort ein darauf abgestimmter BOS Kirk rein. Wenigstens zur Gewichtsersparnis



Wie bekommt man einen auf das Phantom abgestimmten Kirk?
Wäre schon was..


----------



## Hrabnar (19. März 2015)

schaeufele schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man einen auf das Phantom abgestimmten Kirk?
> Wäre schon was..


Da wird's schon eng mit der Einbaulänge...


----------



## NoStyle (19. März 2015)

schaeufele schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man einen auf das Phantom abgestimmten Kirk?
> Wäre schon was..


Das kann ich Dir leider nicht beantworten! Vielleicht gibt es einen passenden VIP´R? Den Kirk gibt es in 200er, 216er und 222er Einbaulänge, den VIP´R in 190er, vielleicht auch noch kürzer ... ? 
Ich weiss nur dass der Kirk, für viele aktuelle Bikes speziell auf deren Kinematik abgestimmt, geordert werden kann. Unter anderem für das Rune und Spitfire. Wie das formell bestellt wird weiss ich allerdings nicht.
Melde Dich doch einfach mal beim deutschen BOS-Vertrieb, dort kann man Dir bestimmt eher weiterhelfen!


----------



## 21XC12 (19. März 2015)

Ein Pic vom Rennen letzten Sonntag ...


----------



## blisch (21. März 2015)

Servus, dann will ich auch mal. Endlich fahrbereit. Nicht perfekt, aber selbst gemacht.

Hatte vorher ein 2011 Torque das schon ein super Radl war. Fühlte mich aber immer etwas überbiked auf den Hometrails.
Bin dann hier im Forum auf's Spitty gestoßen und hab monatelang mitgelesen, bis der Drang unerträglich wurde.

Bin bis jetzt ends begeistert. Kann fast alles besser als das Torque. Bin auf den ersten Parkeinsatz gespannt.

Ja, dickes merce an das Forum hier, für die Tipps, Ideen, Eindrücke und den Einbruch auf meinem Konto.


Spitfire 2015 L
Pike RCT3 27,5 

Works Components -1,5°
Monarch Plus RC3
Antrieb X0 2-fach
Bremse Avid Elixir 7 / X0 Mix, Scheiben XT
e.thirteen - TRS+ 26''
Spank 800 Race / Kore Repute 35mm
NC17 Sudpin 3


----------



## 21XC12 (21. März 2015)

blisch schrieb:


> Servus, dann will ich auch mal. Endlich fahrbereit. Nicht perfekt, aber selbst gemacht.
> 
> Hatte vorher ein 2011 Torque das schon ein super Radl war. Fühlte mich aber immer etwas überbiked auf den Hometrails.
> Bin dann hier im Forum auf's Spitty gestoßen und hab monatelang mitgelesen, bis der Drang unerträglich wurde.
> ...


Jetzt noch DVO Diamond mit grünem Casting und schwarzen Standrohren!


----------



## Caese (21. März 2015)

der Sattelsack ist etwas fies, ich würde kein 2 x (oder Ardent) mehr fahren wollen ... aber sonst verdammt geil! 
Wieso hast du dich für den Monarchen und gegen den DBInline entschieden?


----------



## blisch (21. März 2015)

Im Sattelsack sind Flicken und Werkzeug immer dabei. Alte Angewohnheit. Den Ardent find ich klasse, aber bin gerne für ne Empfehlung zu haben. Ja und der Nobby, den ich nicht mag, lag noch rum. Zum Wegschmeißen zu schade und für hinten taugt er.

Der Monarch war in einem Spitty verbaut das ich zur Probe gefahren bin, und gefiel mir ganz gut. Super weiches Ansprechverhalten. Ob die Progression zum Ende des Federwegs reicht, wird sich noch zeigen. Den DBInline kenn ich nicht.

Ja und 1-fach überleg ich noch. Haben sehr steile Rampen hier und bei 1-fach fehlt es dann wieder bei kurz oder lang. Und Sram (10 - 42) ist mir zu unwirtschaftlich.


----------



## Mr.A (21. März 2015)

streift bei dir im kleinen kettenblatt nicht die kette an der Kettenstrebe ? War bei mir zumindest in der flachen Geo Einstellung so.WÜrde ich mal kontrollieren. Ansonsten schöner Aufbau, etwas zu overpimped für meinen Geschmack  Aber das Spitty war ne gute Entscheidung, fahr meines schon über 2 Jahre,und würde es mir glatt nochmal kaufen ( das hatte ich noch nie ).


----------



## Caese (21. März 2015)

Flick-/Werkzeug muss dabei sein, das stimmt schon- ich packe alles in den Rucksack.

Ich fand den alten NobbyNic für hinten gar nicht so schlecht (den neuen habe ich noch nicht getestet, aber schlechter scheint er nicht zu sein). Rein grippmäßig finde ich MagicMarry für vorne fantastisch, aber das sehr schnell rissig und spröde wirkende Gummi ist nicht jedermanns Sache. Da bei mir noch keine Stollen abgerissen sind, stört mich das aber nicht weiter.

Ich fahre 1x10 mit dem 42er (und 16er) Ritzel von OneUpComponents mit X9 Schaltwerk. Vorne ein 32er Kettenblatt bei 26" LRS (bei 27,5" würde ich auf 30er Blatt wechseln). 
Mein Fazit nach einem halben Jahr mit 1x10: Die Schaltperformance leidet, ohne Frage. Sie ist bei weitem nicht mehr so knackig wie vorher. Dafür spart man eine Menge Gewicht (~200 g), die Reaktionszeit bei schalten wird schneller (hört sich widersprüchlich an, aber man muss nicht mehr auf den Umwerfer achten), die Kette springt nicht mehr ab, auch wenn es noch so ruppig ist und .... STILLE!  Kein nerviges Kettengeklapper . 1x11 kommt mir bei den aktuellen Preisen auch nicht in den Einkaufswagen. 
Interessant finde ich, dass man (oder ich) mich sehr schnell auf die schmalere Übersetzungsbreite in den kleinen Gängen eingestellt habe und auch bei steilen Rampen keinen Gang vermisse. Wenn ich mit 32/42 den Berg nicht hoch komme, dann kann ich auch besser schieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blisch (21. März 2015)

der Abstand Kette zur Kettenstrebe auf dem 22er Blatt ist sehr gering. Wenn die Kette auf der Kassette Richtung kleine Ritzel wandert, streift die Kette sogar an der Kettenstrebe. In der flachen Geo-Einstellung verringert sich der Abstand noch zusätzlich. Hatt mich beim Zusammenbauen sehr erschrocken. Da frage ich mich, wurde das so bei der Konstruktion in Kauf genommen oder einfach übersehen?. Da der Rahmen ja auch für 2-fach Betrieb aufgebaut werden kann. 

Ja und MagicMarry werd ich mal ins Auge fassen. Merce für den Tipp


----------



## NoStyle (21. März 2015)

blisch schrieb:


> ... Ja, dickes merce an das Forum hier, für die Tipps, Ideen, Eindrücke und den Einbruch auf meinem Konto ...


  Herzlich willkommnen!
Schönes Spitty, vorallem interessantes Geo-Setting mit hi. steil und vo. flach mit Angleset. 
Ich würde nur an Deiner Stelle die Leitungen aussen an der senkrechten Hinterbaustrebe verlegen. Nicht das die sich eventuell doch mal im Reifen verfangen ...


----------



## gunznoc (21. März 2015)

Und mal wieder Schnee ab nur 300 m ünN 

Egal. Spaß hat's trotzdem gemacht.


----------



## blisch (23. März 2015)

@NoStyle 
Die Schaltungshülle läuft durch eine Bohrung im selbstgebasteltem Spritzschutz an den senkrechten Schwingenstreben. Kann man auf der mäßigen Aufnahme nicht gut erkennen. Ich denke da kann nix passieren. Trotzdem merce für die Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Kryten (23. März 2015)

hi zusammen...
sagt mal welche einstellungen und luftdruck habt ihr beim rune für den CCDBairCS? wiege komplett etwa 95 kg... bin beim base tune aber empfinde es zum pedalieren hoch ziemlich unruhig...


----------



## Raesfeld (23. März 2015)

Sonnenstrahlen nutzen


----------



## Kharne (23. März 2015)

Kryten schrieb:


> hi zusammen...
> sagt mal welche einstellungen und luftdruck habt ihr beim rune für den CCDBairCS? wiege komplett etwa 95 kg... bin beim base tune aber empfinde es zum pedalieren hoch ziemlich unruhig...



Manometer, Eichung, Mond.

Das Fahrwerk muss DIR passen. Probier´s mal mit etwas mehr Lowspeeddruckstufe, oder langsameren Rebound. So´n runder Tritt hilft auch


----------



## Kryten (24. März 2015)

wow... kompetent... danke...


----------



## Kharne (24. März 2015)

Erst fragst du nach Hilfe und dann bist du eingeschnappt, wenn du sie bekommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (24. März 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Manometer, Eichung, Mond.
> 
> Das Fahrwerk muss DIR passen. Probier´s mal mit etwas mehr Lowspeeddruckstufe, oder langsameren Rebound. So´n runder Tritt hilft auch



Er spricht wahre Worte. 
Es wippt, also solltest du in erster Näherung die Low-Speed Dämpfungen ändern. Ein möglicher Ansatz: erhöhe Low-Speed-Druckstufe und Low-Speed-Zugstufe beide um je 2 Klicks (im Uhrzeigersinn). Probefahrt!
Wenns nicht reicht machst du das Gleiche nochmal.
Irgendwann wippt es nicht mehr. Ob du dann noch mit der Gesamtperformance klarkommst steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Wenn du den Dämpfer wippfrei hast er aber dann unsensibel arbeitet, dann ist es an der Zeit den "Runden Tritt" zu trainieren. 

Gefällt dir die Formulierung so besser? Inhalt ist der Selbe. 
Ride On!


----------



## bobtailoner (24. März 2015)

Feierabend


----------



## NoStyle (24. März 2015)

Kryten schrieb:


> hi zusammen...
> sagt mal welche einstellungen und luftdruck habt ihr beim rune für den CCDBairCS? wiege komplett etwa 95 kg... bin beim base tune aber empfinde es zum pedalieren hoch ziemlich unruhig...


M(N?)anometer, Eichung und die Kraft des Mondes braucht man nicht, aber ein passender Sag ist die wichtige Basis. 
Dazu ist hier schon mehrmals die Grafik gepostet worden, welche den Sag vs. Dämpferhub anzeigt. Luftdrücke zu empfehlen finde ich immer etwas schwierig, da z.B. Ausrüstung oder gewünschter Sag doch sehr variieren können - das kann nur ganz individuell eingestellt werden ...

Mehr Ruhe ins Fahrwerk bekommt man, wenn man (nach Einstellen des Sags und Base-Tunes) *klickweise die Lowspeed Druck- und Zugstufe erhöht* und probefährt, ausgehend vom Base-Tune. Bei mir waren es jeweils 3 Klicks zusätzlich, allerdings Spitfire mit regulärem CCDB-Air. Das können bei den VX-Cans eventuell ein bis zwei Klicks mehr werden.

Dazu kann man noch mit Spacern das Luftvolumen verkleinern. Wobei das meines Wissens nur Einfluss auf das letzte Viertel Federweg hat, weniger auf den mittleren Federweg.

Also ruhig ein wenig ausprobieren!


----------



## Kharne (24. März 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Er spricht wahre Worte.
> Es wippt, also solltest du in erster Näherung die Low-Speed Dämpfungen ändern. Ein möglicher Ansatz: erhöhe Low-Speed-Druckstufe und Low-Speed-Zugstufe beide um je 2 Klicks (im Uhrzeigersinn). Probefahrt!
> Wenns nicht reicht machst du das Gleiche nochmal.
> Irgendwann wippt es nicht mehr. Ob du dann noch mit der Gesamtperformance klarkommst steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
> ...



Dazu kommt, dass der Basetune idR für 70-80 Kilofahrer erarbeitet wurde, bei 95 Kilo muss man da schon wieder ganz andere Werte hernehmen...


----------



## deralteser (24. März 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Feierabend


Der Answer Atac AME würde farblich gut zur mattoc passen


----------



## bobtailoner (24. März 2015)

Das stimmt wohl.
Könnte ganz gut aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2015)

Der Straitline ist 10mal schöner gemacht.


----------



## Kharne (24. März 2015)

Wenn das rot ansatzweise so knallt wie auf dem Foto wird sich das extrem mit dem eher gedeckten Rot der Mattoc beissen...


----------



## everyday26 (24. März 2015)

Die Spacer für die Spitfire Fraktion mit DB Air Inline Dämpfern sind eingetroffen. Jeder, der also ein Spitfire mit DB Inline besitzt, bekommt jetzt den Spacer per Brief zugesendet. Der Einfachheit halber bitte ich alle Besitzer, sich kurz mit Adresse an info(at)everyday26.de zu wenden. Dann geht die Abwicklung reibungsloser über die Bühne.

Danke !


----------



## Kryten (25. März 2015)

danke...


----------



## Raesfeld (25. März 2015)

Nur ein Schnappschuss zwischendurch.
Ist tatsächlich im "Foto des Tages" - Pool gelandet 

Bitte gerne einen Stern für das Banshee 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1801802?in=potdPool


----------



## frogmatic (25. März 2015)

Du kuckst so lustich - Sternchen ist geklickt


----------



## san_andreas (28. März 2015)

Falls einer von euch Interesse an einem so gut wie neuen *FOX FLOAT X *fürs Rune hat, sagt Bescheid !


----------



## numinisflo (28. März 2015)

Was kommt als Nachfolge-Dämpfer?


----------



## NobbyRalph (29. März 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Interessantes "Enduro" Rennen... Nix für ungut, aber da hat das durchschnittliche Cyclocross Rennen mehr fahrerischen Anspruch.



Hab ich mir auch gedacht, das fährt mein Sohn mit seinem Stadtfahrrad auch


----------



## NobbyRalph (29. März 2015)

blisch schrieb:


> Servus, dann will ich auch mal. Endlich fahrbereit. Nicht perfekt, aber selbst gemacht.
> 
> Hatte vorher ein 2011 Torque das schon ein super Radl war. Fühlte mich aber immer etwas überbiked auf den Hometrails.
> Bin dann hier im Forum auf's Spitty gestoßen und hab monatelang mitgelesen, bis der Drang unerträglich wurde.
> ...



Uähhh, Satteltasche + Reverb =


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (29. März 2015)

Die Abdeckung der Lager am Hinterbau meines Spitfire liegt nicht Plan auf. Es ist ein Spalt von ca. 1mm vorhanden. Kann mir vielleicht jemand der auch ein Spitfire besitzt kurz bestätigen, dass das so soll? Hier mal zwei Bilder zu Veranschaulichung.


----------



## ollum104 (29. März 2015)

Also bei meinem Spitfire V2 is da kein Spalt. Gerade geschaut.


----------



## Hrabnar (29. März 2015)

Bei mir auch kein Spalt...


----------



## 21XC12 (29. März 2015)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch gedacht, das fährt mein Sohn mit seinem Stadtfahrrad auch


 
Deine Kommentare sind sowas von lächerlich. Jemand der selbst nie Fotos und Videos im Forum beiträgt und nur gegen andere stänkert kommt einfach auf meine Ignorierliste.  Dich würde ich mal gern auf dem Bike sehen!  Hast du überhaupt eins? 

Hier kannste mal mit dem Stadtrad runterfahren. Ich schick dir keine Blumen!


----------



## malice (29. März 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Deine Kommentare sind sowas von lächerlich. Jemand der selbst nie Fotos und Videos im Forum beiträgt und nur gegen andere stänkert kommt einfach auf meine Ignorierliste.  Dich würde ich mal gern auf dem Bike sehen!  Hast du überhaupt eins?
> 
> Hier kannste mal mit dem Stadtrad runterfahren. Ich schick dir keine Blumen!



Lass dich nicht ärgern, wenn man einen zwei Wochen alten Beitrag hervorkramt nur um sich zu profilieren sagt das doch schon alles über die Person aus.


----------



## rappelkiste (29. März 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Die Abdeckung der Lager am Hinterbau meines Spitfire liegt nicht Plan auf. Es ist ein Spalt von ca. 1mm vorhanden. Kann mir vielleicht jemand der auch ein Spitfire besitzt kurz bestätigen, dass das so soll? Hier mal zwei Bilder zu Veranschaulichung.



Servus,
das sind die Bolzen selber - nicht die Gegenseite...

Edith:
sehe ich jetzt nicht als kritisch an...
Da ich gerade meine Lager tausche - mal ein Foto von den Bolzen und neuen Lagern...


----------



## 21XC12 (29. März 2015)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> Servus,
> das sind die Bolzen selber - nicht die Gegenseite...
> 
> Edith:
> ...


Das is mal ein super hilfreicher Beitrag! Vielen Dank!


----------



## 21XC12 (29. März 2015)

malice schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht ärgern, wenn man einen zwei Wochen alten Beitrag hervorkramt nur um sich zu profilieren sagt das doch schon alles über die Person aus.


Die Zeiten als ich mich noch über solche Beiträge geärgert habe gehören schon lange der Vergangenheit an, da ich eine gut gefüllte Ignorierliste führe. Das schafft eine sehr harmonische Gemeinschaft und ein höfliches Miteinander. Kann ich nur empfehlen, weil es immer die selben Leute sind.  Tun mir schon fast Leid diese Menschen, da Sie den tieferen Sinn des Sports nicht verstanden haben.


----------



## NobbyRalph (29. März 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Deine Kommentare sind sowas von lächerlich. Jemand der selbst nie Fotos und Videos im Forum beiträgt und nur gegen andere stänkert kommt einfach auf meine Ignorierliste.  Dich würde ich mal gern auf dem Bike sehen!  Hast du überhaupt eins?
> 
> Hier kannste mal mit dem Stadtrad runterfahren. Ich schick dir keine Blumen!



Du kannst hier einen auf dicke Hose machen, soviel Du willst, das besagte Video hat mit Enduro nicht mal im Ansatz was zu tun.
Das ist ein Singletrail ohne ein einziges Hindernis. Also was soll das Wichtiggetue?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (29. März 2015)

Klappe....


----------



## NobbyRalph (29. März 2015)

der freed schrieb:


> Klappe....


----------



## NoStyle (29. März 2015)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> ... das besagte Video hat mit Enduro nicht mal im Ansatz was zu tun. Das ist ein Singletrail ohne ein einziges Hindernis. Also was soll das Wichtiggetue?


Niemand macht auf "wichtig"! 
Hier, in den beiden Banshee-Unterforen (Galerie und Rune-Sammelthread), zeigen Leute ganz einfach das sie Spaß am Biken und vorallem Spaß mit ihren Banshees haben - egal wie oder wo. Dazu findet es sehr gechillt und kompetent statt, im Vergleich zu anderen Unterforen. Das, neben dem Teilen von Erfahrungen und Lösen technischer Probleme, ist eine wunderbare Sache! Um mehr geht es doch bitte nicht ... also, getz ma ...


----------



## NobbyRalph (29. März 2015)

Der Hintergrund war und ist: das gezeigte Video ist von Enduro so weit weg wie meine Oma, Gehirnchirurg oder Astronaut zu werden. Und wenn man das erwähnt, gibts keinen Grund, dass irgendjemand gleich so ein Fass aufmacht.


----------



## BrotherMo (29. März 2015)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund war und ist: das gezeigte Video ist von Enduro so weit weg wie meine Oma, Gehirnchirurg oder Astronaut zu werden. Und wenn man das erwähnt, gibts keinen Grund, dass irgendjemand gleich so ein Fass aufmacht.



Ich kann mich nicht erinnern das dich jemand nach der Definition von/für Enduro gefragt hat.

Er hatte Spaß auf der Strecke ----> Enduro


----------



## NobbyRalph (29. März 2015)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Er hatte Spaß auf der Strecke ----> Enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (29. März 2015)

Ich fand den Umgangston in den beiden Banshees Foren immer sehr kollegial und angenehm- ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn das so bleibt!


----------



## Hrabnar (29. März 2015)

Ja bitte...


----------



## BrotherMo (29. März 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Die Abdeckung der Lager am Hinterbau meines Spitfire liegt nicht Plan auf. Es ist ein Spalt von ca. 1mm vorhanden. Kann mir vielleicht jemand der auch ein Spitfire besitzt kurz bestätigen, dass das so soll? Hier mal zwei Bilder zu Veranschaulichung.



Hi,
Bei meinem Spitti hab ich den gleichen Spalt (1 mm?) wie du auf den Bildern.
Eben nochmal das Drehmoment geprüft. Passt alles, ist fest.

Sehe wie Rappelkiste kein Problem darin...


----------



## freetourer (29. März 2015)

odysseus schrieb:


> Ich fand den Umgangston in den beiden Banshees Foren immer sehr kollegial und angenehm- ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn das so bleibt!


Absolute Zustimmung

@NobbyRalph :
Hier lädt ein User einen Film ein, der einen Ausschnitt eines offiziellen Enduro Rennens mit seinem Spitfire gefahren ist - passt also absolut hier rein.

Deine Diskussion hat aber mit dem Thread eher weniger zu tun.
Ob die Strecke eines Enduro Rennens würdig ist kann man ja vielleicht hinterfragen (wobei halt eben auch nur ein Ausschnitt zu sehen ist) - die Frage solltest Du dann aber vielleicht eher an den Veranstalter richten.
Prinzipiell lässt sich sowas auch weniger flapsig als mit Bemerkungen wie "Sohn mit Klapprad", "meine Oma", "auf dicke Hose machen" .... diskutieren, aber ist halt alles eine Frage der Kinderstube.

On Topic:
Hier mal mein Banshee:



Was sich auf dem Foto vermutlich nicht so gut erkennen lässt:
- 1° Winkelsteuersatz von Works
- Pike ist eine 160mm SoloAir

Fährt sich so mMn absolut ausgewogen und bergab so sicher, dass ich vor kurzem mein Torque FRX verkauft habe - mit dem Banshee fühle ich mich im Vergleich bergab genau so wohl.

Da ich so zufrieden bin gab es dann auch noch einen Zuwachs im Stall:


----------



## trailterror (29. März 2015)

Kann man den spalt nicht eliminieren indem man beidseitig die schrauben lösst und die kappe plan aufdrückt....?

Gibts egtl irgendwo ein vid oder ne "fotostory" bzgl. lagerwartung/-tausch der v2?


----------



## BrotherMo (29. März 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Kann man den spalt nicht eliminieren indem man beidseitig die schrauben lösst und die kappe plan aufdrückt....?
> 
> Gibts egtl irgendwo ein vid oder ne "fotostory" bzgl. lagerwartung/-tausch der v2?



Kann ich mal versuchen. Wobei bei mir die Kappe Plan aufliegt. Der Spalt ist nur auf der "Bolzenseite".
Bei beiden Bolzen des oberen Links übrigens....
Beim unteren Link kein Spalt.


----------



## martinfueloep (29. März 2015)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund war und ist: das gezeigte Video ist von Enduro so weit weg wie meine Oma, Gehirnchirurg oder Astronaut zu werden. Und wenn man das erwähnt, gibts keinen Grund, dass irgendjemand gleich so ein Fass aufmacht.


Akzeptier bitte einfach, dass deinen Verbalschrott hier niemand sehen möchte. Es haben dich ja scheinbar zwar viele, aber leider (noch) nicht alle auf der Ignore-Liste, also sei bitte so nett und verzieh dich wieder. Danke.


----------



## 21XC12 (29. März 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Kann man den spalt nicht eliminieren indem man beidseitig die schrauben lösst und die kappe plan aufdrückt....?
> 
> Gibts egtl irgendwo ein vid oder ne "fotostory" bzgl. lagerwartung/-tausch der v2?


Ich glaube seit dem ich das Foto von @rappelkiste gesehen habe, dass das mit dem Spalt so korrekt ist. Zur Sicherheit hab ich mal Dennis von Banshee gefragt. Sobald ich ne Antwort habe werde ich es euch wissen lassen, aber ich denke mittlerweile das alles so seine Richtigkeit hat.

@freetourer 
Schönes Bike hast du dir da aufgebaut!! 

Im Übrigen find ich's geil das hier im Banshee Forum noch der Spaß am Sport im Vordergrund steht. Dieses Schubladendenken geht mir eh auf den Sack. Mir is egal ob CC, Enduro, Downhill oder weiß der Geier ... für mich sind das alles Mountainbiker.


----------



## NoStyle (30. März 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Die Abdeckung der Lager am Hinterbau meines Spitfire liegt nicht Plan auf. Es ist ein Spalt von ca. 1mm vorhanden. Kann mir vielleicht jemand der auch ein Spitfire besitzt kurz bestätigen, dass das so soll? ...


Habe bei mir auch mal nachgesehen. Ich habe an beiden Seiten (Bolzen und Abdeck-Schraube) einen ganz kleinen Spalt. Das erscheint mir aber auch nicht ganz unlogisch, da sich der innere und der äußere Lagerring unabhängig voneinander drehen müssen ... ?!?
Jedenfalls sind das die Stellen welche ich nach Reinigung öfter fette, damit kein Schmutz eindringt ...



freetourer schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Banshee:


Wie cooool - das ist ja noch einer der ca. 50 Pre-Production-Proto-Primes ... sieht man an den Dropouts und Unterrohr-Gussets!!! Wie bist Du denn an den Rahmen gekommen?


----------



## frogmatic (30. März 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Wie cooool - das ist ja noch einer der ca. 50 Pre-Production-Proto-Primes ... sieht man an den Dropouts und Unterrohr-Gussets!!! Wie bist Du denn an den Rahmen gekommen?


1.5" Steuerrohr?!?
Und das geschlossene Sitz-/Oberrohr-Gusset...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (30. März 2015)

In einem italienischen Online Shop haben sie zwei solcher Rahmen eine Zeit lang für läppische 600 eur vertscheppert. Vielleicht habe ich sogar noch wo den Link - der wohl mittlerweile ins NIrvana führen wird *g*


----------



## NoStyle (30. März 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> 1.5" Steuerrohr?!?
> Und das geschlossene Sitz-/Oberrohr-Gusset...


Geschlossen ist das Gusset glaube ich nicht ... ist bei Size M halt eher kleiner. Die ersten Protos wurden Februar 2011 geschweisst, vielleicht hat man da zuerst noch auf vorhandene Rohrsätze zurückgegriffen, z.B. Rune- oder Wildcard-Steuerrohr, welches seinerzeit eben 1.5 war ...

@GrazerTourer : Die Testfahrer konnten die Rahmen nach der Testphase entweder abgeben oder günstig erwerben, von daher der niedrige Preis.


----------



## freetourer (30. März 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> ....
> Wie cooool - das ist ja noch einer der ca. 50 Pre-Production-Proto-Primes ... sieht man an den Dropouts und Unterrohr-Gussets!!! Wie bist Du denn an den Rahmen gekommen?





frogmatic schrieb:


> 1.5" Steuerrohr?!?
> Und das geschlossene Sitz-/Oberrohr-Gusset...





NoStyle schrieb:


> Geschlossen ist das Gusset glaube ich nicht ... ist bei Size M halt eher kleiner. Die ersten Protos wurden Februar 2011 geschweisst, vielleicht hat man da zuerst noch auf vorhandene Rohrsätze zurückgegriffen, z.B. Rune- oder Wildcard-Steuerrohr, welches seinerzeit eben 1.5 war ...
> 
> @GrazerTourer : Die Testfahrer konnten die Rahmen nach der Testphase entweder abgeben oder günstig erwerben, von daher der niedrige Preis.





GrazerTourer schrieb:


> In einem italienischen Online Shop haben sie zwei solcher Rahmen eine Zeit lang für läppische 600 eur vertscheppert. Vielleicht habe ich sogar noch wo den Link - der wohl mittlerweile ins NIrvana führen wird *g*



Stimmt - ist ein Pre-Production Frame. Zur Serie sind da schon einige Unterschiede:
- 1,5er Steuerrohr
- DropOuts
- Rohrsatz
....

Das Konzept des Rahmens fand (und finde) ich total überzeugend - ich bin zuvor schon ca. 1,5 Jahre ein anderes 29er Fully mit ähnlichem Federweg gefahren.
Beim Prime hatte ich die Hoffnung, dass eben die Nachteile dieses bereits vorhandenen Bikes (nicht besonders steif, nicht gerade sehr potenter Hinterbau) nicht zutreffen würden. Dahingehend hat das Prime meine Erwartunegn sogar noch weit übertroffen. 

Als ich dann über ein Angebot eines italienischen Händlers (wurde damals auch hier im 29er Forum gepostet) gestolpert bin und dieser Händler nicht allzu weit weg vom Gardasee seinen Shop betreibt habe ich zugeschlagen. Den Rahmen gab es bei ihm neu inkl. Steuersatz, X0-Umwerfer, Sattelstütze und Sattelklemme für allerdings deutlich mehr als von @GrazerTourer angegeben. - Habe dann den Rahmen per Überweisung angezahlt und dann während eines Garda See Urlaubs persönlich abgeholt.

Da ja Galerie:


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. März 2015)

Der Preis den ich meine war mE ohne Dämpfer und ohne sonstige Teile. ich habe mit Dämpfer irgendwas mit 900 in Erinnerung. 
Cool ist er auf jeden Fall!


----------



## freetourer (30. März 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Der Preis den ich meine war mE ohne Dämpfer und ohne sonstige Teile. ich habe mit Dämpfer irgendwas mit 900 in Erinnerung.
> Cool ist er auf jeden Fall!



Um die 900.- passt ziemlich genau. 



NoStyle schrieb:


> ....
> Die ersten Protos wurden Februar 2011 geschweisst, vielleicht hat man da zuerst noch auf vorhandene Rohrsätze zurückgegriffen, z.B. Rune- oder Wildcard-Steuerrohr, welches seinerzeit eben 1.5 war ...
> ...



Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass Keith von Banshee mal irgendwo erwähnte, dass für die Pre-Production Rahmen Rohrsätze des Legend verwendet wurden und deshalb diese Rahmen ca. 500 Gramm mehr wiegen würden als die Serienrahmen.


----------



## frogmatic (30. März 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> ca. 500 Gramm mehr


Klingt unzerstörbar


----------



## bobtailoner (30. März 2015)

Passend zur Sommerzeit musste ich doch ein wenig Farbe ins Spiel bringen.
Dafür aber wiedercauf grottenschlechtes Kellerfoto.
Zum Ende der Woche kommt dann der neue ( schwarze ) Antrieb drauf


----------



## deralteser (30. März 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Passend zur Sommerzeit musste ich doch ein wenig Farbe ins Spiel bringen.
> Dafür aber wiedercauf grottenschlechtes Kellerfoto.
> Zum Ende der Woche kommt dann der neue ( schwarze ) Antrieb drauf


Yeah! Da ist ja die Kombination Answer Vorbau und Mattoc in rot. Passt doch sehr gut wie ich finde! Ansonsten ziemlich bunt das bike


----------



## scnc (30. März 2015)

Durchs  Band schöne Bikes hier. Meins darf auch mal wieder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (30. März 2015)

Ist die Pike (?) da lackiert oder "raw"? Wie auch immer es gemacht wurde, es passt extrem gut!


----------



## 21XC12 (30. März 2015)

Ist das Casting und die Krone einfach überlackiert? Selbst gemacht? Sieht gut aus!


----------



## 21XC12 (30. März 2015)

sirios schrieb:


> Ist die Pike (?) da lackiert oder "raw"? Wie auch immer es gemacht wurde, es passt extrem gut!


----------



## deralteser (30. März 2015)

scnc schrieb:


> Durchs  Band schöne Bikes hier. Meins darf auch mal wieder:
> Anhang anzeigen 373823


Die Gabel gefällt mir gut - passt zum Rest
Spaß beiseite: Mal wieder ein schickes Spitfire!


----------



## sirios (30. März 2015)

@21XC12 Gedankenübertragung


----------



## scnc (30. März 2015)

Danke für die Likes.

Die weisse Gabel gefiel mir nicht, daher habe ich sie chemisch entlackt. Nun ist sie komplett "raw". Weiss da jemand ob man das behandeln sollte? Oder kann mans einfach so lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (30. März 2015)

Edit: Einfach so raw lassen!
Extrem kurzer Vorbuau? Winkelsteuersatz?
Auf jeden Fall 'n Hammerbike! Hoffentlich schaut meins mal ähnlich gut aus!


----------



## scnc (30. März 2015)

Vorbau ist ein Syntace Superforce 30mm. Passt mir bei 181cm und Grösse L besser als der Thomson mit 50mm, da war mir die Position zu gestreckt. Kein Winkelsteuersatz, aber die flachste Einstellung. Werde aber wohl mal die mittlere und hohe Position probieren, da beim bergauf fahren immer mal wieder die Kurbel aufsetzt.


----------



## deralteser (30. März 2015)

scnc schrieb:


> Danke für die Likes.
> 
> Die weisse Gabel gefiel mir nicht, daher habe ich sie chemisch entlackt. Nun ist sie komplett "raw". Weiss da jemand ob man das behandeln sollte? Oder kann mans einfach so lassen?


Das Casting sollte aus ner Magnesium-Alu-Legierung bestehen. Lackieren brauchst Du da nichts - es sei denn, Du möchtest ne zusätzliche Schutzschicht auf dem Casting. Ich würde es so lassen, sieht einfach gut aus! Frag doch mal in Läden wie Polo oder anderen Motorradshops. Die sollten entsprechende Pflegeprodukte da haben. Vor manchen scharfen Mittelchen würde ich aber durchaus Abstand halten - die haben unter Umständen minimal oxidierende Eigenschaften.

Wie hast Du das Casting überhaupt chemisch entlackt ohne die Oberfläche zu sehr in Mitleidenschaft zu ziehen?
Viel OT - gerne PN!


----------



## bobtailoner (30. März 2015)

Gerne auch hier.
Mich würde auch interessieren wie du sie entlackt hast


----------



## frogmatic (31. März 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


>


Aaaah, schön poppig!
Mal schauen was das wird...:


----------



## 21XC12 (31. März 2015)

Zum Thema Bolzen hab ich zwischenzeitlich Antwort von Dennis (Banshee) erhalten.

Zitat: "Yeah as long as it's not loose its fine. Its just the bearing cover sitting on the bearing race."

Der Spalt ist also normal, weil die Abdeckung für das Lager (hier der Kopf des Bolzen) auf dem inneren Lagerring (hier als Laufring bezeichnet) aufliegt. @NoStyle hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Der innere Lagerring muss sich unabhängig vom äußeren, festsitzenden Lagerring drehen können. Deshalb liegt der Bolzen nur auf dem inneren Ring auf. Man sieht es auch wenn man den Bolzen ausbaut und anschaut. Da ist eine kleine Erhöhung am Kopf, welche auch den Spalt erklärt. Eigentlich hätte ich es bemerken müssen. Das Foto von Rappelkiste ist ja auch selbsterklärend. Also alles Bestens!


----------



## freetourer (31. März 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Klingt unzerstörbar



Ich finde, speziell wenn man den Rahmen mal mit anderen Rahmen vergleicht, könnte man wirklich leicht diesen Einfruck bekommen.


----------



## scnc (31. März 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Das Casting sollte aus ner Magnesium-Alu-Legierung bestehen. Lackieren brauchst Du da nichts - es sei denn, Du möchtest ne zusätzliche Schutzschicht auf dem Casting. Ich würde es so lassen, sieht einfach gut aus! Frag doch mal in Läden wie Polo oder anderen Motorradshops. Die sollten entsprechende Pflegeprodukte da haben. Vor manchen scharfen Mittelchen würde ich aber durchaus Abstand halten - die haben unter Umständen minimal oxidierende Eigenschaften.
> 
> Wie hast Du das Casting überhaupt chemisch entlackt ohne die Oberfläche zu sehr in Mitleidenschaft zu ziehen?
> Viel OT - gerne PN!



Danke für die Antwort. Werds dann mal so belassen. Regelmässig mit einem Schleifvlies und etwas Polierpaste drüber, um den Glanz zu erhalten.

Hab Abbeizer aus dem Baumarkt genommen, dick aufgetragen, in Klarsichtfolie eingewickelt, min. 5 Stunden einwirken lassen, dann mit einem Tuch die Farbe abgerieben. Obs das dem Casting gut getan hat? Keine Ahnung, bis jetzt hält die Gabel


----------



## deralteser (31. März 2015)




----------



## sirios (31. März 2015)

Weil ich mich nach gescheitem Bikewetter sehne hier mal ein Bild. Damals noch mit Lyrik und DT LRS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (31. März 2015)

sirios schrieb:


> Weil ich mich nach gescheitem Bikewetter sehne hier mal ein Bild. Damals noch mit Lyrik und DT LRS.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 374094


Jetzt sieht's aber besser aus. Die weiße Gabel hat nicht so gepasst. Wetter is echt mies!  Der Kicker auf dem Bild is jetzt übrigens ein Double. Nur zur Info.


----------



## Jussi (1. April 2015)

Mehring?


----------



## sirios (1. April 2015)

@Jussi exakt, ist im Trailpark Mehring


----------



## Jussi (1. April 2015)

da sieht man sich bestimmt mal im Sommer...


----------



## Pure_Power (2. April 2015)




----------



## Andreas.blub (2. April 2015)

Beide kann man doch gar net brauchen. Darkside dann bitte an mich


----------



## deralteser (2. April 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Beide kann man doch gar net brauchen. Darkside dann bitte an mich


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. April 2015)

@Pure_Power
Schweinerei!!! Das wäre DIE Ergänzung zu meinem Fuhrpark!  genial.....


----------



## Masberg (2. April 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Feierabend


 
Hast du das Rune mal mit dem Herb verglichen. Wo liegen die Unterschiede bzw. Warum ist (für dich) das Rune das bessere Bike im Vergleich zum Herb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (2. April 2015)

Pure_Power schrieb:


>


Das würde jetzt noch gut dazu passen


----------



## 21XC12 (5. April 2015)

Trailgeballer im Vinschgau mit dem Spitty!


----------



## Caese (5. April 2015)

Kenn ich! Seeeehr geil der Trail. 100 Meter weiter am Double ist im letzten Urlaub ein Freund von mir zerschellt. Danach war dann der Urlaub zu Ende. Bis ans Ende des Trail braucht man ca. 1-1,5 Stunden zu Fuss


----------



## numinisflo (5. April 2015)

Klasse Bild, das macht Lust auf biken.

Und das Rune von svenson ist eine Augenweide. 
Die stealth Decals an der Gabel sind klasse, bin am überlegen ob ich das bei meiner Fox am neuen Ion auch machen soll...

Mein Prime ist heute den letzten Tag bei mir und kommt heute Abend unter den allseits bekannten Online-Hammer.


----------



## 21XC12 (5. April 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> Kenn ich! Seeeehr geil der Trail. 100 Meter weiter am Double ist im letzten Urlaub ein Freund von mir zerschellt. Danach war dann der Urlaub zu Ende. Bis ans Ende des Trail braucht man ca. 1-1,5 Stunden zu Fuss


Sind die Annaberger Böden. Ist wirklich geil flowig. Leider musste ich heute den Berg ohne Kette runter, da ich weiter oben auf dem Steinfeld ein Schaltröllchen verloren habe.


----------



## Livanh (5. April 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Passend zur Sommerzeit musste ich doch ein wenig Farbe ins Spiel bringen.
> Dafür aber wiedercauf grottenschlechtes Kellerfoto.
> Zum Ende der Woche kommt dann der neue ( schwarze ) Antrieb drauf


wow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (5. April 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Sind die Annaberger Böden. Ist wirklich geil flowig. Leider musste ich heute den Berg ohne Kette runter, da ich weiter oben auf dem Steinfeld ein Schaltröllchen verloren habe.



Es gibt Profis, die sind ohne Kette schneller


----------



## 21XC12 (5. April 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> Es gibt Profis, die sind ohne Kette schneller


Da kann ich mich leider nicht dazu zählen!


----------



## Raesfeld (6. April 2015)

Etwas Banshee und etwas Schwarzwald:









Interessant auch die Walkarbeit des Vorderreifens


----------



## termaltake (6. April 2015)

[Quote = "bobtailoner post: 12820832, Miembro: 59115"] El Tiempo de ganchillo Que Tenia Que Traer Un poco de color.
Pero sótano gruta wiedercauf mala foto.
Al final de la semana y LUEGO Se Trata el nuevo (negro) Unidad de


[/ LA CITA]

hi

would you kindly tell me where I buy red stem?

thank you


----------



## bobtailoner (6. April 2015)

I got mine from 
Www.mountainbikes.net


----------



## Mr.Sound (7. April 2015)

Ich habe letztens Volumenspacer in meinen ccdb gemacht und beim aufmachen der Luftkammer kam mir eine nicht unerhebliche menge Öl entgegen. Da ich schon öfter an der Luftkammer war und mir das noch nicht aufgefallen ist, hatte das jemand von euch schon mal jemand? Wird aber wohl ein Fall für den Service sein, an wen wendet man sich da? 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Hrabnar (7. April 2015)

Im besten Fall an CosmicSports...allerdings über einen Händler...


----------



## gunznoc (7. April 2015)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens Volumenspacer in meinen ccdb gemacht und beim aufmachen der Luftkammer kam mir eine nicht unerhebliche menge Öl entgegen. Da ich schon öfter an der Luftkammer war und mir das noch nicht aufgefallen ist, hatte das jemand von euch schon mal jemand? Wird aber wohl ein Fall für den Service sein, an wen wendet man sich da?
> 
> Gruß Sven



Den Fall hatte ich jetzt. Bei mir war Luft in der Dämpfung und im Anschluss musste ich auch feststellen, dass viel Öl in der Luftkammer war. 
Ich hab meinen zu FlatOut geschickt. 



Hrabnar schrieb:


> Im besten Fall an CosmicSports...allerdings über einen Händler...



Wieso? Ich hatte direkt Kontakt zu Cosmic und hätte ihn direkt zu denen einschicken können.
Habe mich dann aber für Flatout entschieden. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Hrabnar (7. April 2015)

Wobei Flatout da nix mit Gewährleistung macht...


----------



## gunznoc (7. April 2015)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Wobei Flatout da nix mit Gewährleistung macht...


 Wieso nicht?

Natürlich machen Sie das. Sie wickeln die Gewährleistung genauso für Cane Creek ab. Sonst hätte ich den Dämpfer da nicht hingeschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (7. April 2015)

Hab vor 14 Tagen eine anders lautende Antwort von Gino bekommen...


----------



## gunznoc (7. April 2015)

Seltsam.

Meinte Antwort vom 27.03.:



> Hallo Niklas,
> 
> wir wickeln die Garantien für Cane Creek Dämpfer ab. Bitte schick uns den Dämpfer zu und schreib "Garantie" auf
> das Paket. Die Bearbeitungszeit liegt bei ca. 2 Wochen. Desweiteren benötigen wir dann auch die Rechnungskopie.
> ...



War bei meinem CCDB Coil vor einem Jahr auch so.

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Hrabnar (7. April 2015)

Mag's daran liegen, das es um einen Inline ging und selbst Cosmic bis dahin von CC keine Ersatzteile bekommen hatte...


----------



## Raesfeld (8. April 2015)

Schwarzwald kann was 


Unterwegs mit Banshee Rune, Canyon Spectral und Drössiger XRA.


----------



## NoStyle (8. April 2015)

@Raesfeld : Schönes Video und toller Trail!


----------



## 21XC12 (8. April 2015)

Hab auch mal so'n kurzen Clip zusammengewurstelt.


----------



## neikless (8. April 2015)

Sorry Leutz für "offtopik" wegen Famiienzuwachs ggf in guten Hände abzugeben 
(siehe Bikemarkt)


----------



## NoStyle (8. April 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hab auch mal so'n kurzen Clip zusammengewurstelt.


Das ist für den ein oder anderen hoffentlich mehr "Enduro", heheee ...  
Wie gefällt Dir das Spitfire in solchem Gelände?


----------



## sirios (8. April 2015)

@FlyingLizard und ich waren am Montag mit den Runes an der Saarschleife unterwegs. Sicherlich kommt aber wieder gleich irgendein Kasper und lamentiert, dass das Rune für das Gelände total überdimensioniert ist...  Mag sogar sein! Spaß macht es aber trotzdem megamäßig 

Auch hier gibt es ein paar bewegte Bilder, allerdings deutlich weniger verblockt und steil als die Videos von @21XC12 und @Raesfeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (8. April 2015)

Da Rockwilder... Des hab ich ja seit der 8. Klasse nicht mehr gehört...


----------



## 21XC12 (8. April 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Das ist für den ein oder anderen hoffentlich mehr "Enduro", heheee ...
> Wie gefällt Dir das Spitfire in solchem Gelände?


Ich glaube da war kaum jemand mit weniger Federweg unterwegs. Auf schnellen flowigen Trails wie den Annaberger Böden oder dem Holy Hanson macht es richtig Gaudi. Auf den verblockten Stücken kann man halt nicht nur laufen lassen. Liegt jedoch eher an der Front. Ich denke die neue Float dämpft besser und würde den nötigen Komfort bringen damit die Kräfte nicht so schnell schwinden. Es geht halt schon in die Arme. Sonst gibt's nix zu bemängeln. Durch die "low & slack"-Geo sind hohe Absätze und Steilstücke gut fahrbar. Banshee beschreibt das Spitfire sehr treffend mit den Worten "the downhill trailbike". Ich würde gerne mal zum Vergleich die Trails mit dem Darkside fahren. Ein paar DHler waren unterwegs. Die sind ganz entspannt durch das Steinfeld. Aber im Vinschgau sind viel naturbelassene Trails und daher denke ich ist man mit dem Enduro dort besser bedient.


----------



## 21XC12 (8. April 2015)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Da Rockwilder... Des hab ich ja seit der 8. Klasse nicht mehr gehört...


 Dachte das passt und ist auch nicht so lang.


----------



## sirios (8. April 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> [...]Ich denke die neue Float dämpft besser und würde den nötigen Komfort bringen damit die Kräfte nicht so schnell schwinden. Es geht halt schon in die Arme. Sonst gibt's nix zu bemängeln. [...]



Wenn RockShox mal hinne macht mit ner neuen Lyrik mit Charger Dämpfung, dann schmeiß ich bei mir die Pike wieder raus und mach ne 170er Lyrik rein


----------



## grey (8. April 2015)

Fast oder Mico Tuning reicht auch..


----------



## Kharne (8. April 2015)

Vengeance HLR einbauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (8. April 2015)

Beste Gabel wo gibt !

Würde evtl. meine dritte Ersatzgabel verkaufen, brauche ja schon die Ersatzgabel nicht auf unabsehbare Zeit, ist unzerstörbar und Pflegeleicht das Teil.
Andererseits, wer weiß ob und wann nochmal vergleichbares gebaut wird...


----------



## NoStyle (8. April 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich glaube da war kaum jemand mit weniger Federweg unterwegs. Auf schnellen flowigen Trails wie den Annaberger Böden oder dem Holy Hanson macht es richtig Gaudi. Auf den verblockten Stücken kann man halt nicht nur laufen lassen. Liegt jedoch eher an der Front. Ich denke die neue Float dämpft besser und würde den nötigen Komfort bringen damit die Kräfte nicht so schnell schwinden. Es geht halt schon in die Arme. Sonst gibt's nix zu bemängeln. Durch die "low & slack"-Geo sind hohe Absätze und Steilstücke gut fahrbar. Banshee beschreibt das Spitfire sehr treffend mit den Worten "the downhill trailbike". Ich würde gerne mal zum Vergleich die Trails mit dem Darkside fahren. Ein paar DHler waren unterwegs. Die sind ganz entspannt durch das Steinfeld. Aber im Vinschgau sind viel naturbelassene Trails und daher denke ich ist man mit dem Enduro dort besser bedient.


Danke - ich war einfach neugierig wie sich das Spitfire schlägt wenn´s mal richtig rappelt. Solche Trails habe ich bei mir in der Gegend leider nicht bzw. wenn nur als kürzere Trail-Abschnitte. Dass man nicht überall laufen lassen kann ist mir eigentlich klar, das kenne ich noch vom Wildcard. Freue mich trotzdem darauf meins mal in mehr alpinen Gegenden zu fahren - ich hoffe es klappt dieses Jahr mal ...


----------



## mfux (8. April 2015)

Edit!


----------



## Raesfeld (8. April 2015)

Ich spamme noch mal Tourbilder  Gerade haben wir noch ein Feierabendründchen gedreht:


----------



## atomatom (8. April 2015)

Zur Feierabend runde hats noch nicht gereicht aber Freitag sollte dann passen

 
Morgen Abend noch Sattel, Umwerfer und Schaltzüge montieren und dann ab auf eine Testrunde


----------



## 21XC12 (8. April 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> ... Dass man nicht überall laufen lassen kann ist mir eigentlich klar, das kenne ich noch vom Wildcard. Freue mich trotzdem darauf meins mal in mehr alpinen Gegenden zu fahren - ich hoffe es klappt dieses Jahr mal ...


 
Das geht schon! Das is das gleiche Steinfeld wie in meinem Video mit dem Alutech ICB ->


----------



## deralteser (8. April 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Das geht schon! Das is das gleiche Steinfeld wie in meinem Video mit dem Alutech ICB ->


Ahh, also doch Glaub da muss ich auch mal hin


----------



## 21XC12 (8. April 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Ahh, also doch Glaub da muss ich auch mal hin


Das wirst du nicht bereuen!


----------



## zangg (9. April 2015)

Nostyle das Spitti schlägt sich hervorragend in Gepolter. Letzte Woche erst in Finale beim Touren fahren ohne Guide zuverlässig die abgefahrnen Trails à la kill bill vol. 2 etc. gefunden und das Rad war wie immer nichtnder limitierende Faktor. Probiers einfach mal aus, Vogesen sind zB gut erreichbar und bieten Naturtrails die dich umbringen können überall...


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. April 2015)

und weil ich soviel Spaß damit habe, auch noch eins von meinem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (9. April 2015)

zangg schrieb:


> Nostyle das Spitti schlägt sich hervorragend in Gepolter. Letzte Woche erst in Finale beim Touren fahren ohne Guide zuverlässig die abgefahrnen Trails à la kill bill vol. 2 etc. gefunden und das Rad war wie immer nichtnder limitierende Faktor. Probiers einfach mal aus, Vogesen sind zB gut erreichbar und bieten Naturtrails die dich umbringen können überall...


Vielen Dank! 
Wie gesagt - ich habe sehr grobes Geläuf nur in Teilabschnitten, ansonsten doch überwiegend eher gemäßigt. Deshalb kann ich den "Grenzbereich" vom Spitfire schwer abschätzen, abgesehen von meinen deutlich limitierenderen Fahrkünsten ... 

Ja, die Vogesen - auch ein guter Tip!


----------



## zangg (9. April 2015)

Ich kann nur die Erfahrung berichten, dass der "Grenzbereich" ziemlich breit und gut beherrschbar ist. Gegenüber dem SB-66 von meinem Bruder mit brutal steifem Alurahmen habe ich das Gefühl, dass der etwas schlankere Hauptrahmen so ein bisschen Doradostyle entschärft, das Heck aber präzise auf Spur gehalten wird und man es hemmungslos iwo reinkrachen lassen kann. Bin neuerdings noch auf sehr untrendige schlanke Felgen umgestiegen (ArchEX) was diesen Effekt nochmal verstärkt. Richtig verblockte Trails mit vielen großen losen Steinen wie wir zB auf Korsika gefunden haben waren so definitv ein wilder Ritt, aber es gab keinen einzigen Verklemm- Festhängmoment mehr und wenn man mit dem Kopf hinterherkommt und saubere Linien fährt wird man mit einem ungewöhnlichen sanften aber scharfen Spurverhalten belohnt, man kann dem Alien einfach glauben was es spricht. Ich bin definitv überzeugt.


----------



## NoStyle (9. April 2015)

Nun, ich würde in sehr steinigem Gelände z.B. dann eher wieder meinen stabilen und schwereren 26er LRS mit entsprechender Bereifung hernehmen. Damit kann ich schon seid vielen Jahren draufhalten ohne nennenswerte Verluste ...
Aber Danke nochmals, ich bin gespannt wenn es mal in diese Richtung geht.


----------



## Raesfeld (10. April 2015)

Vertriding für Anfänger


----------



## atomatom (10. April 2015)

feddich...naja, bis auf ein paar Details


 


Fährt sich saugeil


----------



## ollum104 (10. April 2015)

Mal das "gute" Wetter genutzt...


----------



## Raesfeld (11. April 2015)

Moin Moin!
Das Banshee und ich haben es ins Voting zum Foto des Tages geschafft:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool
Ihr dürft gerne einen Stern dalassen, wenn es euch gefällt!


----------



## svenson69 (11. April 2015)

Ich denke ich bin fertig
Kritik und eventuelle Verbesserungsvörschläge nehm ich gerne an.Ich wüsste nämlich nichts mehr!!
Parkversion



Rahmen--------------Banshee Rune V.2 26 zoll 2014
Dämpfer--------------Bos Kirk Ki03
Gabel-----------------Fox 36 Float 180 2015
Laufräder------------Tune King/Kong,ZTR Flow,Sapim CX-Ray
Bremse---------------Shimano Saint M820 200/180mm Scheiben
Schaltwerk-----------Sram XO 10fach Type 2 Short
Trigger----------------Sram XO 10fach
Kurbelsatz------------Sram XO Carbon 165mm/Absolut Black NW 34Z
Kassette--------------Sram PG-1070 11-23
Kette------------------.Kmc X10 SL gold
Pedale----------------Cranfield Brothers Crampon Ulitimate
Lenker----------------Enve Dh Carbon 760mm
Vorbau----------------Syntace Megaforce 2 40mm
Steuersatz-----------Cane Creek Angleset ZS44 oben/Cane Creek 40 ZS56 unten
Sattelstütze----------Kcnc Pro Lite Scandium
Sattel-----------------Selle Italia SLR Carbonio
Sattelklemme--------Procraft PRC Carbon
Griffe------------------Ergon GE1
Reifen----------------Schwalbe Magic Mary SG vertstar 2.35
Kettenführung-------77designz freesolo plus 34 Taco
Schläuche-----------Continental Mtb-light
Gewicht 13,89kg

Enduroversion



Laufräder------------Tune King/Kong,Spank Spike 28 / Mavic 721
Kassette--------------Sram PG-1080 11-36
Sattelstütze----------Kind Shock Supernatural 125mm
Sattel-----------------Selle Italia SLR Flow Carbonio
Sattelklemme--------Procraft PRC Carbon
Reifen----------------Continental baron BCC 2.3

Gewicht 13,59kg


----------



## vitaminc (11. April 2015)

@svenson69 
sehr geiles Rune, im Bikemarkt verkaufst Du auch ein Rune, hast Du mehrere aufgebaut?

Ich persönlich würde sogar noch die ganzen Farben in Schwarz/Grau tauschen.
Wenn Stealth, dann Richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (11. April 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @svenson69
> sehr geiles Rune, im Bikemarkt verkaufst Du auch ein Rune, hast Du mehrere aufgebaut?
> 
> Ich persönlich würde sogar noch die ganzen Farben in Schwarz/Grau tauschen.
> Wenn Stealth, dann Richtig!


Er will noch ein Darkside
Und ich will noch ein Spitfire

Darkside + Spitfire sollte doch eine gute Ausstattung für den "Waffenschrank" sein.


----------



## Raesfeld (11. April 2015)

Kritik auf ganz hohem Niveau:
Richte die Ventile so aus, dass sie vorn und hinten mit der Reifenbeschriftung ausgerichtet sind. z.B. direkt bei der Deutschlandfahne, da der Rest ja geschwärzt ist


----------



## svenson69 (11. April 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Er will noch ein Darkside
> Und ich will noch ein Spitfire
> 
> Darkside + Spitfire sollte doch eine gute Ausstattung für den "Waffenschrank" sein.


Nicht noch ein Darkside,sondern entweder das Rune oder ein Darkside Beide wären sich etwas zu ähnlich ,dann lieber so wie du sagst!


vitaminc schrieb:


> @svenson69
> sehr geiles Rune, im Bikemarkt verkaufst Du auch ein Rune, hast Du mehrere aufgebaut?
> 
> Ich persönlich würde sogar noch die ganzen Farben in Schwarz/Grau tauschen.
> Wenn Stealth, dann Richtig!


Ganz schwarz haben doch die meisten und mir persönlich ist es dann zu langweilig. Etwas Farbe muss sein
Es ist das aus dem Bikemarkt, ich habe nur das,aber dafür in den zwei oben aufgeführten Versionen.


----------



## 21XC12 (11. April 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Er will noch ein Darkside
> Und ich will noch ein Spitfire
> 
> Darkside + Spitfire sollte doch eine gute Ausstattung für den "Waffenschrank" sein.


Also Spitfire und Darkside decken die komplette Bandbreite ab. Wenn ich nur eins hätte wäre es definitiv das Rune. Nur ein Spitfire wäre mir zu wenig für den Park. Ein Darkside ist mir für meine Touren definitiv too much. Ein Rune vereint beide Welten.


----------



## 21XC12 (11. April 2015)

Die Qualität is nicht so toll und sonderlich spektakulär is es auch nicht, aber is der einzige Schnappschuss von mir den ich aus Latsch habe.


----------



## Nachaz (11. April 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich bin fertig
> Kritik und eventuelle Verbesserungsvörschläge nehm ich gerne an.Ich wüsste nämlich nichts mehr!!



Sehr schönes Rune!

Ich schreib mal, was _*ich*_ verbessern würde, ist aber Geschmackssache, also nur als Anregung gemeint:

Parkversion
Gabel-----------------BOS Idylle SC
Bremse---------------988er XTR Trail mit 2piece Formula-Scheiben 2x203mm
Kurbelsatz------------Race Face Sixc mit DM/Wolftooth
Kassette--------------CS-M771 11-28 (ohne großen Kassettenspider)
Sattelstütze----------Enve Carbon
Griffe------------------Odi Longneck LE
Reifen----------------Maxxis/Conti Drathreifen je nach Wetter
Schläuche-----------Michelin C4 Latex

Enduroversion 
Laufräder------------Tune King/Kong,CX Ray, Veltec ETR Race
Sattel-----------------PRO Turnix Carbon
Reifen----------------Maxxis/Conti Faltreifen je nach Wetter
Schläuche-----------Michelin C4 Latex

Aber ich würd's auch so fahren, wie Du es aufgebaut hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (11. April 2015)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rune!
> 
> Ich schreib mal, was _*ich*_ verbessern würde, ist aber Geschmackssache, also nur als Anregung gemeint:
> 
> ...


Parkversion
Gabel-----------------BOS Idylle SC --> zu schwer und passt optisch leider nicht!
Bremse---------------988er XTR Trail mit 2piece Formula-Scheiben 2x203mm --> hatte ich überlegt,aber ich vertraue der Saint
Kurbelsatz------------Race Face Sixc mit DM/Wolftooth --> wenn sie nicht so teuer wäre auf jedenfall
Kassette--------------CS-M771 11-28 (ohne großen Kassettenspider) --> was ist da der Unterschied?
Sattelstütze----------Enve Carbon --> die KCNC kostet nur ein Drittel und ist sogar noch leichter.
Griffe------------------Odi Longneck LE --> die normalen Ruffian liegen hier,aber meine Arme mögen die Ergon mehr
Reifen----------------Maxxis/Conti Drathreifen je nach Wetter --> Maxxis komm ich nicht mit klar und da warte ich auf den 2.4 Baron
Schläuche-----------Michelin C4 Latex --> wenn ich nicht schon soviel schlechtes gelesen hätte?!?!?!

Enduroversion 
Laufräder------------Tune King/Kong,CX Ray, Veltec ETR Race --> die alte Ztr Flow hält schon seit über 4 Jahren.
Sattel-----------------PRO Turnix Carbon --> kannte ich nicht,sieht aber intressant aus.wäre vielleicht mal einen Versuch wert.
Reifen----------------Maxxis/Conti Faltreifen je nach Wetter --> Ich fahr doch Conti
Schläuche-----------Michelin C4 Latex --> eventuell mal tubless


Danke mal für die Anregungen


----------



## Nachaz (11. April 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> zu schwer und passt optisch leider nicht


Ach immer mit dieses Gewichtstuning, die 500g 



svenson69 schrieb:


> Kassette--------------CS-M771 11-28 (ohne großen Kassettenspider) --> was ist da der Unterschied?


Wiegt bei mir inkl. Spacern 162,2 g (ohne Abschlussring) - und was ein großer Segen ist, man "muss" bei 7-fach nicht mehr so viel schalten. Aber Du müsstest natürlich die Begrenzerschraube anpassen, jedes mal wenn es von Park nach Enduro geht, das kann lästig sein, je nachdem wie oft es vorkommt.



svenson69 schrieb:


> Sattelstütze----------Enve Carbon --> die KCNC kostet nur ein Drittel und ist sogar noch leichter.


Ich persönlich würde der KCNC nicht vertrauen, meine Frau mit 62kg hat die an der CC-Mühle. Aber ich wiege auch 92 kg - je nach Jahreszeit bis zu 105 



svenson69 schrieb:


> Schläuche-----------Michelin C4 Latex --> wenn ich nicht schon soviel schlechtes gelesen hätte?!?!?!


Ich habe auch viel schlechtes gelesen, fahre die Dinger allerdings seit Juni 2012 an allen möglichen Rädern (CC, SSP, Enduro, DH, 29er), bin vom Rollwiederstand und Pannensicherheit begeistert. Keine Ahnung, was die Leute, die das viele Schlechte schreiben, falsch machen  evtl. sind die Dinger anfälliger gegen Einklemmen beim Einbau - sonst ist mir bis aufs Pumpen alle 2-3 Tage nix negatives aufgefallen. Gg. Butyl (Schwalbe SV13) hat sich der Pannenschutz verzehnfacht, Rollwiederstand und Grip deutlich spürbar verbessert.



svenson69 schrieb:


> Laufräder------------Tune King/Kong,CX Ray, Veltec ETR Race --> die alte Ztr Flow hält schon seit über 4 Jahren.


Nachvollziehbares Argument. ETR Race ist 40 g Leichter und 0,4mm breiter - und haben bei mir auch schon einiges ausgehalten (z.B. Reifen-Snakebite).



svenson69 schrieb:


> Sattel-----------------PRO Turnix Carbon --> kannte ich nicht,sieht aber intressant aus.wäre vielleicht mal einen Versuch wert.


Hab ich bei Enduro hingeschrieben, weil der mMn deutlich bequemer als die Selle Italia Dinger sind - und halten tun die Pro Sättel auch.

Reifen sind letztenendes Geschmacksfrage und Bremsen Stark abhängig von den angepeilten Tiefenmetern, Fahrstil und Fahrergewicht.


----------



## Ischi (11. April 2015)

Ohh mein Gott, wenn ich hier die ganzen tollen Runes/Spitfires und so weiter sehe, könnte ich jedesmal schwach werden 

Hier mal mein mitlerweile nicht nur altes, sondern gefühlt uraltes Wildcard, ganz standesgemäß mit Stahlfederlyrik und 26 Zoll:





Neu sind:
-1x10 30:11-40 mit Superstar Teilen und X1 Schaltwerk
-Reverb Stealth, endlich kein blödes Kabel mehr
-wieder der X-Fusion O2, da der Evolver irgendwie die letzten Monate nicht ganz so gut verkraftet hat
-Maxxis Shorty ind nicht DH-Version

Gewicht nun bei 14,7kg

Und heute gleich mal ausprobiert, es fährt


----------



## deralteser (11. April 2015)

Ischi schrieb:


> Hier mal mein mitlerweile nicht nur altes, sondern gefühlt uraltes Wildcard, ganz standesgemäß mit Stahlfederlyrik und 26 Zoll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finds geil


----------



## NoStyle (11. April 2015)

Ich auch!   Hab mein Wildcard geliebt - das unkomplizierteste Bike was ich bislang hatte. Kein Firlefanz, dafür Spaß pur!


----------



## Hockdrik (11. April 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit übergroßen Reifen in Banshee Rahmen bzw. auch in Gabeln?
26+? B+?

Ich weiß seit heute zumindest, dass ein 26x2.6er Ardent gut in den Spitfire Hinterbau mit 26er Ausfallenden passt.

Hat es schon jemand mit dem Surly Dirt Wizard 26x2.75 versucht?


----------



## malice (12. April 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit übergroßen Reifen in Banshee Rahmen bzw. auch in Gabeln?
> 26+? B+?
> 
> Ich weiß seit heute zumindest, dass ein 26x2.6er Ardent gut in den Spitfire Hinterbau mit 26er Ausfallenden passt.
> ...



Fällt mir spontan das hier zu ein:



NoStyle schrieb:


> Fat-Bikes sind ja bestimmt nicht jedermanns Geschmack, allerdings finde ich die +Größen ziemlich interessant, besonders in 26+ und/oder 650+. Ob 29+ noch brauchbar ist weiss ich nicht, aber hier hat das mal am Phantom jemand probiert, mit den 650B Dropouts:



Zum Spitfire kann ich dir allerdings leider nichts sagen.


----------



## frfreshman (12. April 2015)

why?


----------



## Hockdrik (12. April 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> why?



@frfreshman: tut mir leid, ich bin normalerweise gerne bereit, länger zu plaudern, aber in diesem Fall bin ich aus schlechter Erfahrung mit solchen typischen Internet-Forums-Gegenfragen und dem sich daraus oftmals ergebendem ewigen Hin und Her aus absolut müssigen Diskussionen um den Sinn und Unsinn von etwas nicht Willens, Deine Frage zu beantworten.

Ich will hier nicht darüber diskutieren, ob die Plus-Größen für mich oder für jemand anderen sinnvoll sind, ich will einfach nur wissen, ob jemand damit schon persönliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat, was technisch in welchen Rahmen/Ausfallenden/Gabeln reinpasst und was nicht.

Es gibt Leute, die Interesse an den Plus-Größen haben und es gibt Leute, die daran kein Interesse haben. Beides ist OK. OK?
Ist nicht bös' gemeint.


----------



## Hockdrik (12. April 2015)

Ich bringe mal die Infos von NoStyle mit einem anderen Fund zusammen:




NoStyle schrieb:


> Naja, einige Phantom-Fahrer haben mal die *innere Hinterbaubreite an Sitz- und Kettenstreben gemessen. Sind ca. 81mm. Habe am Spitfire auch ca. 81/82mm* und dürfte beim Rune oder Prime auch ähnlich sein. Damit werden keine echten Fat-Tires gehen, *aber je nach Felge ist eine maximale Reifenbreite von 74mm wohl kein Problem*, sprich Semi-Fat so um die 3 Zoll rum.
> Wie gesagt - ob 29+ Not tut ist die Frage, aber 650B+ oder 26+ wäre durchaus interessant ...





NoStyle schrieb:


> *Beim Spitfire z.B. passen 2.3er in 650B problemlos in die 26er Dropouts, theoretisch könnten dann auch 26+ *oder 650B+ (mit den entsprechenden Dropouts) passen ... wie gesagt: theoretisch ...




*Breite Surly - Dirt Wizard - 26x2,75*
Felge: Velocity Dually, ETRTO: 559x39c, Breite außen: 45mm 
Reifendaten:Luftdruck: 1,5bar (=21,76psi)






 Breite (Karkasse): 65mm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Breite (Stollen): *69.5mm*





Höhe: 63mm 
Quelle: http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/reifen-Surly-Dirt Wizard-26x2.75.html


Wie oben schon geschrieben: ein 26x2.6 Ardent passt easy in den Spitfire Hinterbau mit 26er Ausfallern
(mein kleiner Finger passt an den Seiten und nach vorn ohne Quetschen rein. 
Ich glaube, ich bestelle einfach mal einen Dirt Wizard 26x2,75 und berichte dann. 
Zur Not muss ich mir dann halt noch 650er Ausfallenden dazu kaufen. 

Und @frfreshman: ob's totaler Mist ist oder eigentlich ganz cool und warum und wozu kann ich Dir so richtig eh erst dann berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ischi (12. April 2015)

Mein Hüpfbild von letzter Seite steht zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages. Über den ein oder anderen STern würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## frfreshman (12. April 2015)

Absolut richtig, jeder wie es Spaß macht, keine Frage!
Ich verstehe es bloß einfach wirklich nicht, aber scheinbar gehöre ich einfach nicht zur Zielgruppe dieses (schon mal da gewesenen) Trends.



Hockdrik schrieb:


> @frfreshman: tut mir leid, ich bin normalerweise gerne bereit, länger zu plaudern, aber in diesem Fall bin ich aus schlechter Erfahrung mit solchen typischen Internet-Forums-Gegenfragen und dem sich daraus oftmals ergebendem ewigen Hin und Her aus absolut müssigen Diskussionen um den Sinn und Unsinn von etwas nicht Willens, Deine Frage zu beantworten.
> 
> Ich will hier nicht darüber diskutieren, ob die Plus-Größen für mich oder für jemand anderen sinnvoll sind, ich will einfach nur wissen, ob jemand damit schon persönliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat, was technisch in welchen Rahmen/Ausfallenden/Gabeln reinpasst und was nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hockdrik (12. April 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Absolut richtig, jeder wie es Spaß macht, keine Frage!
> Ich verstehe es bloß einfach wirklich nicht, aber scheinbar gehöre ich einfach nicht zur Zielgruppe dieses (schon mal da gewesenen) Trends.



Respekt! Die Reaktion habe ich nicht erwartet.  Und wir scheinen sehr ähnliche Räder zu mögen (Bandit, Cotic, Spitfire).
Daher doch kurz meine Gedanken zu den Plus-Formaten (wobei das hier kein Plus-Thread werden soll):


> - ich fahre gerne Hardtail und auch im Fully eher wenig Federweg
> - als ich vor ein paar Jahren von 2.1er Reifen auf gescheite 2.4er mit Eigendämpfung umgestiegen bin, war das für mich eine Offenbarung
> - ich mag einfach, wie sich die Reifen über den Untergrund schmiegen, mag den fein ansprechenden Puffer, das "Wegschmatzen" der rumpeligen Passagen
> - die Strecken auf denen ich fahre, sind halt auch nicht so wild, so dass für viele Passagen mit einem halbwegs aktiven Fahrstil der "Federweg" der Reifen reicht
> ...


----------



## Raesfeld (12. April 2015)

Wenn es keine experimentierfreudigen Menschen geben würde, wären wir nicht auf Bikes mit Rennsportniveau unterwegs.

Ausprobieren ist super, solange man sich dabei auch Fehler und falsche Wege eingesteht. 

ps: Die Marzocchi 55 (26") hat übrigens sehr wenig Reifenfreiheit. 26+ geht da nicht durch.


----------



## Hockdrik (12. April 2015)

P.S. zum Thema Plus-Formate:


> Was ich nur nicht verstehe, ist, warum die Industrie jetzt auf B+ setzt.
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht ist es so:
> - 29er haben sich für Effizienz- und Komfort-orientiertes Biken und große Menschen bewährt
> ...


----------



## sirios (12. April 2015)

Nach dem Winter muss man sich immer wieder neu rantasten . Erster Ausritt am Flowtrail OTW war erfolgreich. Leider arbeiten die Jungs da frei nach dem Motto: "Viel gewollt und doch wenig gekonnt...!" Die nächste Tour geht definitiv wieder nach Stromberg oder Mehring!

Vorsicht! Rune im Anflug


----------



## NoStyle (12. April 2015)

Ischi schrieb:


> Mein Hüpfbild von letzter Seite steht zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages. Über den ein oder anderen STern würde ich mich sehr freuen


Done that! 



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich bringe mal die Infos von NoStyle mit einem anderen Fund zusammen:
> *
> Breite Surly - Dirt Wizard - 26x2,75*
> Felge: Velocity Dually, ETRTO: 559x39c, Breite außen: 45mm
> ...



Interessant! 
Ich habe selbst keine gelebte "Erfahrung" mit den Plus-Reifen. Ich kenne von früher noch die alten 2.6er oder 3er Gazzaloddies und die 2.7er HighRoller, allerdings war der Gazza kein wirklich griffiger Reifen - sah halt cool aus ...   Von daher nur theoretisch - und nur für´s Spitfire:

Ein 650B 2.25 HansDampf oder 650B 2.3 HighRoller II passt bei mir mit den 26er Dropouts. Felge ist eine WTB Frequency i23. Die knappste Stelle ist die mittlere Querstrebe zwischen den vertikalen Verbindungsstreben. Hier habe ich ca. 7 mm Platz.

Habe eben nochmal gemessen: Der innere Abstand an den Yokes Sitzstreben/Kettenstreben ist ca. 81/82 mm. Man könnte also dort Reifenbreiten von z.B. 70 - 74 mm fahren, breiter wäre dann wohl kritisch. 
An meiner Gabel (BOS Deville) ist es ähnlich. Hier ist die engste Stelle 80 mm breit.

Welche Reifenvolumen in Kombination mit welcher Felge passen müsste man genau recherchieren, oder schlicht ausprobieren. Dazu eben 26+ oder 650B+, je nach Dropout passt ja beides.
Ich persönlich finde die Plus-Formate sehr interessant, würde allerdings, entgegen dem neuen Trend/Hype B+, 26+ bevorzugen, da mir der äußere Umfang/größere Durchmesser/Überroll-Verhalten von 650B locker reicht. Theoretisch kommt man mit 26+ auf fast identische Werte zu 650B, dazu mit Glück passend in den 26er Dropouts = nahezu identische Geometrie bezüglich Tretlagerhöhe und Kettenstrebenlänge.

650B+ und 29+ sind mir persönlich "zu groß" und zu dem damit einhergehenden neuen "Boost-Standard" fallen mir mehr Fragen als vernünftige Antworten ein ... 

Also Hockdrik - einfach ausprobieren und berichten! 
Bei mir passt es leider finanziell gerade nicht, aber ich hätte auch große Lust meinen alten 26er LRS auf eine leichte 40/45 mm umzuspeichern, mit einem Dirt Wizzard oder Knard ...



frfreshman schrieb:


> why?


In der Theorie guter Rollwiderstand mit erhöhtem Grip gegenüber konventionellen Reifenvolumen. 
Vielleicht finden die User @LB Jörg  und @Third Eye  etwas Zeit und Muße und können hier echte Erfahrungen kundtun. 


So, schnell noch Luftdrücke checken und raus. Euch allen einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Kharne (12. April 2015)

Ich bin 26"+ schon gefahren. Wobei ich unter + eher 3" Reifen verstehe, meine Chunkey Monkeys auf Stiffy bauen ja schon knappe 65,xmm breit.

26"+ will ein Fatbike sein, ist es aber nicht. Dafür krieg ich hier aber schon die Nachteile von nem Fatbike mit. Ein "echter" 2,4/2,5er auf fetter Felge mit ProCore bringt fast den gleichen Grip, deutlich mehr Durchschlagschutz und fängt nicht an zu hüpfen


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2015)

Ich nutze die dicken Dinger zur Zeit Hauptsächlich zum Tourenfahren. Da ist mein Favorit der 26+ 3.0er Knard auf einer Syntace W40....knappe 80mm breit.
Heut gehts allerdings wieder zum Spielen, da kommt der Maxxis Minion2.5/Ardent Laufradsatz in 26 Zoll drauf...vorne weich versteht sich 
Der Unterschied zwischen den Beiden ist ungefähr die knapp doppelte Anzahl an Körnern die man auf Tour mitnehmen muß, fährt man den Zweiteren.
Dafür ist der Erstere bei Nässe mit wirklich absoulter Vorsicht zu genießen.
Bei Reifen ists halt noch krasser wie beim Rad selber...eins für alles gibt es einfach nicht.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (12. April 2015)

Und hier auch noch !







Rune V2, XL
Dämpfer: Fox FloatX
Gabel: BOS Deville 170
Steuersatz: Reset Flatstack
Vorbau: RaceFace Atlas 35
Lenker: Easton Havoc Carbon
Griffe: ODI Troy Lee Designs
Bremsen: Saint 2015
Scheiben: Trickstuff Dächle
Shifter: Sram XX1
Kurbel: Shimano XTR 985, 170
Kettenblatt: Wolftooth, 30t
Innenlager: Shimano XTR
Pedale: twenty6 ti
Kassette: Sram XX1
Schaltwerk: Sram XX1
Kette: Sram XX1
Laufräder: Roval Traverse SL tl
Reifen: Purgatory / Butcher
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Carbon
Sattel: SLR custom
Schnellspanner: Tune Würger

Gewicht: 13,28 kg


----------



## Hockdrik (12. April 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> (…) würde allerdings, entgegen dem neuen Trend/Hype B+, 26+ bevorzugen, da mir der äußere Umfang/größere Durchmesser/Überroll-Verhalten von 650B locker reicht. Theoretisch kommt man mit 26+ auf fast identische Werte zu 650B, (…)



Danke! dann bin ich damit schon mal nicht allein


----------



## bobtailoner (14. April 2015)

Ich denke, ich habe die finale Version erreicht.
Neu sind die hope Kurbel und die X1.
Ich musste einfach zugreifen bevor alle die Preise anheben.


----------



## gigo (14. April 2015)

Verdammt gut!


----------



## san_andreas (14. April 2015)

Geiles Gerät !


----------



## NoStyle (14. April 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> ... Ich musste einfach zugreifen bevor alle die Preise anheben ...


Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (14. April 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?


 
Hm, glaube nicht, aber das wird wohl die Gefahr sein:


----------



## san_andreas (14. April 2015)

Genau, quasi alle Hesteller haben ca. 20% höhere Preise angesagt.


----------



## tor-bjoern (14. April 2015)

Jo, Race Face hat schon um 15% anheben müssen - wird sich auswirken, sobald die aktuellen Lagerbestände bei den Händlern ausverkauft sind. Angeblich werden die Preise für Banshee auch um 20% angehoben.


----------



## NoStyle (14. April 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hm, glaube nicht, aber das wird wohl die Gefahr sein:
> Anhang anzeigen 378009





san_andreas schrieb:


> Genau, quasi alle Hesteller haben ca. 20% höhere Preise angesagt.


Ach komm ... aber Danke   Ich hatte sowas schon befürchtet, da die Preise beim Schlagzeug seid kurzem auch so stark gestiegen sind, da musste ich erstmal schlucken.
Naja, dann halt kein 1x11 Antrieb, stattdessen lieber wieder 2x9 XT-Verschleißteile tauschen und auf in US-Dollar gehandelte Güter weitestgehend verzichten. Das regelt sich auch hoffentlich irgendwann wieder ...


----------



## bobtailoner (14. April 2015)

Eine xx1 Kassette kostet jetzt mal entspannte 440,-€ uvp


----------



## Kharne (14. April 2015)

Whoot? Dann hat sich das mit den 200€ Netzpreis bald erledigt...


----------



## san_andreas (14. April 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ach komm ... aber Danke   Ich hatte sowas schon befürchtet, da die Preise beim Schlagzeug seid kurzem auch so stark gestiegen sind, da musste ich erstmal schlucken.
> Naja, dann halt kein 1x11 Antrieb, stattdessen lieber wieder 2x9 XT-Verschleißteile tauschen und auf in US-Dollar gehandelte Güter weitestgehend verzichten. Das regelt sich auch hoffentlich irgendwann wieder ...



Sram muß halt wieder hier produzieren.


----------



## NoStyle (14. April 2015)

Naja, ich schätze in D-Land produziertes SRAM würde bestimmt nicht günstiger werden als jetzt, oder vor der Dollar-gesteuerten Preiserhöhung. 
Shimano wird sicher wohl auch teurer werden, allerdings ist "altes" 2x9 dann immernoch erschwinglich ... und ich bin´s eh gewöhnt.
By the Way: Diese Teuerungen sind auch nicht unbedingt den Herstellern, sondern dem aktuellen Dollar-Kurs geschuldet. Die Vertriebe müssen das unter Anderem auffangen und auf Händler oder Kunden umlegen ...


----------



## san_andreas (14. April 2015)

So ist es.


----------



## nullstein (14. April 2015)

Was wiegt denn die nackte Hope Kurbel ohne Spider?
Hab irgendwie grad Lust auf was Neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (14. April 2015)

Ich kann dir zum Gewicht nix sagen. Habe sie nicht gewogen und nicht speziell auf das Gewicht geachtet. Laut R2 :
Gewicht: 587g (Kurbelarme und Welle)


----------



## termaltake (15. April 2015)

[Quote = "post bobtailoner: 12858695, miembro: 59.115"] Creo que he llegado a la versión final.
Nuevo son la manivela esperanza y el X1.
Acabo de tener acceso antes de todos aumentan los precios.


[/ Quote]

Friend!!! the stem red? buy?


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. April 2015)

@termaltake
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...0fe39b/Answer-ATAC-AME-Vorbau-6-Mod-2015.html

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/nl/en/answer-atac-ame-mtb-stem/rp-prod129174

http://www.ultimatecyclestore.com/answer-atac-ame-mtb-stem-red

Answer Atac AME "rot" (rot = English: red)


----------



## frogmatic (15. April 2015)

termaltake schrieb:


> la manivela esperanza






...die Kurbel Hoffnung 

Al menos aquí, puedes preguntar en castellano


----------



## Hagen3000 (15. April 2015)

Neues Baby


----------



## termaltake (15. April 2015)

[Quote = "post Grazer Tourer: 12861130, miembro: 17454"] [USER = 254144] termaltake [/ USUARIO]
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...0fe39b/Answer-ATAC-AME-Vorbau-6-Mod-2015.html

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/nl/en/answer-atac-ame-mtb-stem/rp-prod129174

http://www.ultimatecyclestore.com/answer-atac-ame-mtb-stem-red

Respuesta Atac AME "rojo" (rojo = Inglés: rojo) [/ quote]

gracias 

[Quote = "post frogmatic: 12861478, miembro: 76465"]: Pulgares:



... La esperanza de manivela 

Al Menos here, PUEDES Preguntar en castellano [/ quote]


ajajajja gracias compañero


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. April 2015)

you're welcome! 



termaltake schrieb:


> ajajajja gracias compañero


 
...even I understand that Speedy Gonzales talk!


----------



## termaltake (15. April 2015)

jajajajajja

ya CUANDO vengais a la palma, tendreis unas cervecitas invitadas


----------



## 21XC12 (15. April 2015)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Neues Baby


Sehr schick! Wenn's ne Worldcup is dann fahren wir das gleiche Fahrwerk. Falls es Fahrergewicht ähnlich is könnte man sich ja mal über's Setup austauschen. Wieg so 95kg mit Rucksack und allem drum und dran. Fahr ne 400er Feder. LSC beim Dämpfer komplett offen. Rebound muss ich mal wieder nachsehen. Hab's mir mal notiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (15. April 2015)

Ich werde in diesem Leben nicht mehr verstehen, warum man vorne ne Luftfeder fährt, aber hinten ne Stahlfeder


----------



## 21XC12 (15. April 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich werde in diesem Leben nicht mehr verstehen, warum man vorne ne Luftfeder fährt, aber hinten ne Stahlfeder


Die Worldcup lässt sich sehr gut einstellen.


----------



## Hrabnar (15. April 2015)

Der Vivid Air auch...


----------



## frogmatic (15. April 2015)

termaltake schrieb:


> jajajajajja
> ya CUANDO vengais a la palma, tendreis unas cervecitas invitadas


Una razón mas para visitar la palma...


----------



## Hockdrik (16. April 2015)

Nette Bilder von'nem Spitfire:





https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=812469805467087&id=142887055758702


----------



## 21XC12 (16. April 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Nette Bilder von'nem Spitfire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ultra  Bremse, Kurbel, ... da passt alles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanjansch (16. April 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ultra  Bremse, Kurbel, ... da passt alles!


 Bis auf die Rahmengröße


----------



## Hagen3000 (16. April 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich werde in diesem Leben nicht mehr verstehen, warum man vorne ne Luftfeder fährt, aber hinten ne Stahlfeder



in meinem Fall ist es aber vorne auch Stahl - 2014er RC umgebaut auf Charger


----------



## Hagen3000 (16. April 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Sehr schick! Wenn's ne Worldcup is dann fahren wir das gleiche Fahrwerk. Falls es Fahrergewicht ähnlich is könnte man sich ja mal über's Setup austauschen. Wieg so 95kg mit Rucksack und allem drum und dran. Fahr ne 400er Feder. LSC beim Dämpfer komplett offen. Rebound muss ich mal wieder nachsehen. Hab's mir mal notiert.



Wiege selber etwas weniger, so ca. 85kg fahrfertig. Komme aber auch mit der 400er Feder super zurecht. Habe genau 33% Sag und Federweg wird optimal genutzt ohne hart durchzuschlagen. Setup von Vivid und Boxxer müsste ich auch nochmal die Klicks zählen wenn von Interesse. Habe aber nach den ersten 3 Abfahrten im Park am Wochenende gleich ein Setup gehabt, das mir sehr gut taugt


----------



## deralteser (16. April 2015)

@Hockdrik 
Verdammt schickes Spitty! Ich werd immer wilder auf das Teil


----------



## nippelspanner (17. April 2015)

Mein Touren- und Trailspielzeug für den Sommer:




Ostern in Südtirol getestet: Geht gut.


----------



## Caese (17. April 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Nette Bilder von'nem Spitfire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


verdammt, wo kriege ich jetzt einen RAW Rahmen her?


----------



## thrinity (19. April 2015)

mal eine frage an die anderen spitfire-fahrer:
mit nem x9 typ2 merk ich den widerstand des schaltwerks im federweg. bin ich da der einzige??


----------



## Raesfeld (19. April 2015)

Ist prinzipbedingt. Hat jeder Hinterbau, bei dem sich die Kettenstrebe beim Einfedern verlängert. Also 95% aller Fullys.
Man merkt es halt wenn man im Stand darauf achtet. Auf dem Trail spielt das keine Rolle.
Haben die Shadow+ Schaltwerke auch, da kann mans fühlen wenn man es ein und ausschaltet.


----------



## thrinity (19. April 2015)

danke für deine schnelle antwort. mir ist es auf dem trail aufgefallen, nachdem ich von saint 9fach auf das x9 typ2 umgestiegen bin. dachte immer mein dämpfer hat ne macke *G


----------



## Caese (19. April 2015)

thrinity schrieb:


> mal eine frage an die anderen spitfire-fahrer:
> mit nem x9 typ2 merk ich den widerstand des schaltwerks im federweg. bin ich da der einzige??


ich habe etwas ähnliches; immer am gleichen Punkt im Federwerg kackt es hör und spürbar. Fühlt sich nicht so an, als wäre das richtig. Es kommt definitiv aus der Schaltwerks/Ketten-Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thrinity (19. April 2015)

auch schaltwerk mit reibungsdämpfer? nehm doch einfach mal die kettenspannung  mit dem cagelock raus und probiers dann noch mal.


----------



## iceis (19. April 2015)

Bevor ich meinen Banshee Rune V2 Large wegen wechsel auf Banshee Rune V2 XL zum Verkauf in den Bikemarkt stelle sag ich euch hier mal bescheid, also einfach anschreiben wer Interesse hat.


----------



## Caese (19. April 2015)

thrinity schrieb:


> auch schaltwerk mit reibungsdämpfer? nehm doch einfach mal die kettenspannung  mit dem cagelock raus und probiers dann noch mal.



Ja, auch ein X9 Typ 2 - im Cagelock knackt nichts mehr. Ich habe auch versucht den Reibungsdämpfer etwas mehr/weniger zu spannen, aber das bringt leider gar nichts. Interessanterweise ist/war das nicht immer so


----------



## 21XC12 (19. April 2015)

Ich bin mittlerweile der Meinung das der ganze XX1 DIY Shit nicht funktioniert. Is die Kette zu kurz funktioniert der Schaltvorgang vom 42t auf's 36t nicht, da die Kettenspannung zu hoch ist. Ein Glied mehr und die Kette schlabbert auf dem 11t, 13t, ... Daran ändert auch die Dämpfung des Schaltwerks nichts (evtl. ne Zeit lang, wenn's neu ist). Habe nur oben ne Führung und wenn's ruppig wird springt die Kette ab. Für mich gibt's da nur 2 vernünftige Lösungen. Entweder ne gescheite Führung die sowohl unten wie oben führt oder man gibt das Geld für ne Sram X1 oder ne XT M8000 (ab Jun) aus. Hat man ne Führung braucht man auch kein gedämpftes Schaltwerk und hat man ne X1 ist die nötige Kettenspannung vorhanden damit die Dämpfung des Schaltwerks funktioniert. Mag ja sein das manche mit ihrem selbstgewurstelten Käse zufrieden sind, aber ich bin's nicht.


----------



## nullstein (19. April 2015)

@21XC12:
Ich fahre seit mehr als 1 1/2 Jahren DIY Käse und habe keines deiner angesprochenen Probleme.
Die Kette schaltet sauber über alle Ritzel. Und auch auf dem kleinsten (12T) Ritzel ist ausreichend Spannung vorhanden. Kettenabwürfe hatte ich bisher genau zwei. Einmal nach einem Sturz und das zweite Mal nach einer leicht verkackten Landung. Abwurf nicht bemerkt und den aufgrund der verpatzten Landung verlorenen Speed wollte ich durch Beschleunigen wett machen. Ohne Kette tut das weh...Daher habe ich dann entschieden eine obere Führung zu montieren. Seither läuft alles traumhaft.
Mein Setup:
XTR Shadow+ mit Umbau auf Saint Käfig
XT Kassette mit Hope T-Rex
KMC X10 Kette
Race Face n/w 32T
Carbocage XX1


----------



## 21XC12 (19. April 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> @21XC12:
> Ich fahre seit mehr als 1 1/2 Jahren DIY Käse und habe keines deiner angesprochenen Probleme.
> Die Kette schaltet sauber über alle Ritzel. Und auch auf dem kleinsten (12T) Ritzel ist ausreichend Spannung vorhanden. Kettenabwürfe hatte ich bisher genau zwei. Einmal nach einem Sturz und das zweite Mal nach einer leicht verkackten Landung. Abwurf nicht bemerkt und den aufgrund der verpatzten Landung verlorenen Speed wollte ich durch Beschleunigen wett machen. Ohne Kette tut das weh...Daher habe ich dann entschieden eine obere Führung zu montieren. Seither läuft alles traumhaft.
> Mein Setup:
> ...





21XC12 schrieb:


> Mag ja sein das manche mit ihrem selbstgewurstelten Käse zufrieden sind, aber ich bin's nicht.


Mein Setup:
X9 Midcage
XT Kassette mit 42t OneUp Components
XT Kette
RF Narrow Wide 32t
77Designs Kettenführung

Schaltet perfekt! Auf den kleinen Ritzeln ist nicht ausreichend Spannung auf der Kette. Kürzen kann ich sie nicht mehr, da ich dann nicht mehr vom 42t auf's 36t runterschalten kann.

Möglicherweise liegt's daran, dass du 40t hast und nicht 42t und dann die Kette etwas kürzer ist und somit auf den kleinen Ritzel mehr Kettenspannung vorhanden ist. Und du hast ein Shimano mit Saint Käfig. Möglich das es damit besser funktioniert. Als bei mir alle Parts neu waren hatte ich die Probleme nicht. Möglicherweise ist das Schaltwerk ausgelutscht. Fakt ist das dein wie mein Schaltwerk nicht dafür konstruiert wurden um mit einer 11-40/42 Kassette zu funktionieren. Das geht lediglich aufgrund von Fertigungstoleranzen. Es freut mich das es Leute gibt bei denen alles läuft. Is ja klasse. Trotzdem gebe ich jetzt lieber 500 € aus für ne XT M8000 oder ne Sram X1 Gruppe als mir jetzt z.B. dein Setup zu kaufen. Da komm ich auch nicht billiger. Seit der Markteinführung der günstigeren 1x11 Gruppen besteht aus meiner Sicht keine Notwendigkeit mehr für die XX1 DIY Umbauten Geld auszugeben. Der ursprüngliche Gedanke war eine günstige Alternative als es nur die überteuerte XX1 gab. Für mich war's mehr eine Übergangs- als eine Dauerlösung. Aber wie gesagt ... "Schön das du zufrieden mit deinem Setup bist".



Und damit mein Beitrag nicht zuviel vom Thema abweicht noch ein altes Bild für die Galerie. 





Das war damals die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Darkside. Da hatte ich noch ne Singlecrown drin.


----------



## Caese (20. April 2015)

thrinity schrieb:


> mal eine frage an die anderen spitfire-fahrer:
> mit nem x9 typ2 merk ich den widerstand des schaltwerks im federweg. bin ich da der einzige??





Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ist prinzipbedingt. Hat jeder Hinterbau, bei dem sich die Kettenstrebe beim Einfedern verlängert. Also 95% aller Fullys.
> Man merkt es halt wenn man im Stand darauf achtet. Auf dem Trail spielt das keine Rolle.
> Haben die Shadow+ Schaltwerke auch, da kann mans fühlen wenn man es ein und ausschaltet.





Caese schrieb:


> ich habe etwas ähnliches; immer am gleichen Punkt im Federwerg kackt es hör und spürbar. Fühlt sich nicht so an, als wäre das richtig. Es kommt definitiv aus der Schaltwerks/Ketten-Ecke



Ich muss etwas ergänzen: es kann gut sein, dass es weniger etwas mit Kettenlängung zu tun hat, als vielmehr mit der Schaltwerksdämpfung.
Wie du das ggf. beheben kannst findest du hier: http://bicyclingaustralia.com.au/2013/08/sram-type-2-overhaul
Wenn ich Zeit finde, setzte ich mich heute Abend mal dran.


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. April 2015)

Ich sag's euch Leute, das Leben ist schön! 

Gestern habe ich mich, 6 Monate nach meiner Verletzung, erstmals wieder halbwegs ans Limit getraut und bin die rote Strecke am Schöckl halbwegs auf Druck gefahren - bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und furz-trockenen Verhälnissen. Das Rune mit frisch servierter 170er Mattoc ist einfach eine Macht! Ich grinse heute noch aus allen Poren! 


Wird wieder einmal Zeit bei mir für ein Foto. Ich hab inzwischen meine mini-Kettenführung adaptiert und Pedale getauscht. Sonst alles beim Alten. Gewicht derzeit 14,2kg mit fettem Baron vorne. Sprich, eine 13 vor dem Komma geht!


----------



## nsc (20. April 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich sag's euch Leute, das Leben ist schön!
> 
> Gestern habe ich mich, 6 Monate nach meiner Verletzung, erstmals wieder halbwegs ans Limit getraut und bin die rote Strecke am Schöckl halbwegs auf Druck gefahren - bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und furz-trockenen Verhälnissen. Das Rune mit frisch servierter 170er Mattoc ist einfach eine Macht! Ich grinse heute noch aus allen Poren!


 
Das kenne ich. Nachdem ich mir letztes Jahr nach versauter Landung und Flug über den Lenker das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hab, ist es am Anfang ein sehr komisches Gefühl wieder aufs Bike zu steigen. Wird aber immer besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zangg (20. April 2015)

Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen das Außenband gerissen, weil ich mit dem BMX unterwegs war und hart in nen Gegenhang gesprungen bin. Komplett vergessen wieviel krasser das BMX als das Spitfire an Sprüngen in den Himmel geschossen wird....
Hab gar kein Bock auf ne Fahrpause...


----------



## nsc (20. April 2015)

zangg schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen das Außenband gerissen, weil ich mit dem BMX unterwegs war und hart in nen Gegenhang gesprungen bin. Komplett vergessen wieviel krasser das BMX als das Spitfire an Sprüngen in den Himmel geschossen wird....
> Hab gar kein Bock auf ne Fahrpause...


Gute Besserung!


----------



## 21XC12 (20. April 2015)

Von mir auch!


----------



## NoStyle (20. April 2015)

@zangg: Uhhh - von mir auch gute Besserung!


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2015)

Alles Gute !


----------



## tor-bjoern (20. April 2015)

Die erste richtige Ausfahrt mit dem Rune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (20. April 2015)

tor-bjoern schrieb:


> Die erste richtige Ausfahrt mit dem Rune


Die Fox und die orange Atlas harmonieren gut. Gefällt mir!


----------



## tor-bjoern (21. April 2015)

Danke.
Nur nen orangener Vorbau fehlt irgendwie noch - leider schwieriger zu finden


----------



## 21XC12 (21. April 2015)

tor-bjoern schrieb:


> Danke.
> Nur nen orangener Vorbau fehlt irgendwie noch - leider schwieriger zu finden


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CIb2zLDUhsUCFcfMtAodD1AA-A&gclsrc=aw.ds

Der is schick!!!


----------



## nullstein (21. April 2015)

@tor-bjoern:
So lassen! Ist top. Ein orangefarbener Vorbau könnte zu viel des Guten sein.


----------



## tor-bjoern (21. April 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CIb2zLDUhsUCFcfMtAodD1AA-A&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Der is schick!!!


Den habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst - vor allem halbwegs bezahlbar, da Auslaufmodell.

Dann würde sich meine Freundin auch über den nagelneuen Atlas Vorbau freuen, der bei mir drauf ist 

@nullstein:
Irgendwie fehlt mir vorne noch was in Orange. Hatte kurz mit den orangen Tune-Naben geliebäugelt, wobei das preislich in keiner Relation gestanden hätte. Bei orangenem Vorbau würde ich eventuell auf die Stealth Decals der Gabel wechseln.


----------



## frogmatic (21. April 2015)

Ach, der Vorbau wäre schon OK, fände ich nicht zuviel, ist ja klein. 
Wenn's schon nicht der ganze Lenker ist


----------



## tor-bjoern (21. April 2015)

Der ganze Lenker in orange ist mir zu viel bzw. stören mich darauf die weissen Decals. Abgesehen davon soll der irgendwann mal gegen nen Carbon getauscht werden


----------



## malice (21. April 2015)

"Kleines" Update:

Nun auf größeren Rädern und mit einem etwas weniger unbequemen Sitzmöbel unterwegs.





Muss sagen, dass sich für mich der Umstieg auf 650b auf meinen lokalen Trails positiv bemerkbar gemacht hat, bin überrascht. Auch diese für mich neue Tubeless-Geschichte war erstaunlich Pflegeleicht


----------



## svenson69 (21. April 2015)

Wie wärs einfach mit den Ergon Griffe in orange


----------



## Brainspiller (21. April 2015)

malice schrieb:


> "Kleines" Update:
> 
> Nun auf größeren Rädern und mit einem etwas weniger unbequemen Sitzmöbel unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön, Alex!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tor-bjoern (21. April 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Wie wärs einfach mit den Ergon Griffe in orange


Weisst du da mehr als ich? Sind die GE1 Griffe - leider nur in Rot verfügbar.


----------



## svenson69 (21. April 2015)

Hab mich verkuckt,es sind die GA2 http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/ergon-ga2-all-enduro-all-mountain-griffe-orange-416849


----------



## sirios (21. April 2015)

Am Sonntag ein spontaner Ausflug zum Flowtrail nach Stromberg. Mit dem Rune macht der irre viel Laune !!! Ich bereue es absolut nicht den Schritt vom Torque zum Rune gemacht zu haben 

Der Wallride macht richtig Fun:





Ich schneid mal ein paar Passagen zusammen.


----------



## iceis (22. April 2015)

malice schrieb:


> Muss sagen, dass sich für mich der Umstieg auf 650b auf meinen lokalen Trails positiv bemerkbar gemacht hat, bin überrascht. Auch diese für mich neue Tubeless-Geschichte war erstaunlich Pflegeleicht



Heißt das du hast zeitgleich von Schlauch in 26" auf Tubeless in 27,5" gewechselt?
Ist halt die Frage ob die positive Überraschung durch 27,5" mit Schlauch oder zusätzlich an Tubeless liegt oder evtl. auch nur an Tubeless^^


----------



## malice (22. April 2015)

iceis schrieb:


> Heißt das du hast zeitgleich von Schlauch in 26" auf Tubeless in 27,5" gewechselt?
> Ist halt die Frage ob die positive Überraschung durch 27,5" mit Schlauch oder zusätzlich an Tubeless liegt oder evtl. auch nur an Tubeless^^



Bestimmt auch  Aber gerade auf meiner Teststrecke, die recht wurzelig / mit vielen kleineren Schlägen gesät ist (fast bremswellenartig), merkt man die besseren Überrolleigenschaft imho schon recht deutlich, vor allem durch weniger schnell ermüdende Arme


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. April 2015)

hihi, genau das sind die Eigenschaften die man bei Tubeless merkt. Irgendwie ist's ruhiger, gedämpfter, besser...


----------



## iceis (22. April 2015)

Hauptsache dir taugts, mich hats eben nur interessiert worauf der Effekt bei dir zurückzuführen ist.
Das was du beschreibst kommt sicher viel mehr vom Tubeless als von 27,5"


----------



## culoduro (22. April 2015)

und von 650b auch


----------



## malice (22. April 2015)

Na dann hab' ich ja gleich doppelt gewonnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (22. April 2015)

Also ich bin mal 27,5" gefahren am Hometrail mit Schlauch, war ein anderes Rad als meins und natürlich auch anderen Dämpfer und Gabel aber das war schon vernünftig abgestimmt und mein Eindruck war das der Umstieg von 26"+Schlauch auf Tubeless mehr bewirkt als von 26"+Schlauch auf 27,5"+Schlauch.


----------



## 21XC12 (22. April 2015)

Bei mir kam erst der Umstieg auf 650B und einige Zeit später bin ich auf Tubeless umgestiegen. Beides habe ich deutlich wahrgenommen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. April 2015)

Hm, hab ich einen schlechten Einfluß auf meine Freunde?

gestern nach der Abendrunde beim After-Bike-Bier unsere 3 Runes. v.r.n.l. in XL, L und M.  meines in der Mitte.


----------



## NoStyle (23. April 2015)

Schaut gut aus mit der Mattoc!


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. April 2015)

@NoStyle
(wieso ist mien Text weg? arrrr! noch einmal...)

Danke  Ich muss beizeiten ein ordentliches Foto machen.

Aktuell stehe ich mit Mattoc, 1x10 (28/11-36), 2.5er Draht Baron vorne und falt High Roller hinten bei 14.2kg. Da komme ich sogar auf 13,99, mit einem anderen Vorderreifen. 

28/11-36: Damit hab ich letzten Sonntag den Kinderanhänger 900hm problemlos gezogen. Sprich, sollte ich irgendwann auf Shimano 11-42 wechseln, kommt vorne ein 30er oder 32er drauf und ich hab ein Bike mit dem ich auch bei 45km/h noch mit treten kann. Das Rune ist dann die Eierlegenste-Wollmilchsau die's gibt!  (ich zieh den Anhänger rauf und die beste Freundin der Welt nimmt ihn mit runter, während ich auf der DH Strecke die DHler jage, hihihi)


----------



## NoStyle (23. April 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> (wieso ist mien Text weg? arrrr! noch einmal...)
> 
> Danke  Ich muss beizeiten ein ordentliches Foto machen.
> ...


Da bin ich mal gespannt. 
Shimanos neue XT 1x11 mit 11-42 reizt mich ja auch ungemein. Vorne dann auch 30er, vielleicht 32er. Wenn das für Dich in Deiner Gegend funktioniert werde ich hier im Rheinland/Mittelgebirge wohl auch damit klarkommen. 
Aber ich warte noch mit solchen Updates. Bremsen sind eventuell auch fällig und bei den derzeitigen Dollar-Hochpreisen wird das teurer als mir lieb ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (23. April 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hm, hab ich einen schlechten Einfluß auf meine Freunde?



du solltest Verkäufer werden


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. April 2015)

Mr.A schrieb:


> du solltest Verkäufer werden


haha, war ich, aus geldnot während dem Studium beim Conrad Elektronik in der "HiFi" Abteilung. Das war schlimm.... ("Ich hätt gern einen lauten Subwoofer für mein Auto". ich steuere gezielt zum g'schissesten Teil mit am meisten Watt am Datenblatt und der Kerl kriegt feuchte Augen. Einmal täglich, mindestens!)


----------



## mikefize (23. April 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> haha, war ich, aus geldnot während dem Studium beim Conrad Elektronik in der "HiFi" Abteilung. Das war schlimm.... ("Ich hätt gern einen lauten Subwoofer für mein Auto". ich steuere gezielt zum g'schissesten Teil mit am meisten Watt am Datenblatt und der Kerl kriegt feuchte Augen. Einmal täglich, mindestens!)



Den Job hatte ich auch mal 6 Monate. Lieblingsrückgabegrund aller Zeiten:
"Der Subwoofer dröhnt mir nicht genug"
...


----------



## NoStyle (23. April 2015)




----------



## Fabus (23. April 2015)

Nabend,
ich krieg das Banshee Darkside einfach nicht mehr aus dem Kopf 
Welche Größe würdet Ihr bei 1,80m empfehlen?


----------



## nullstein (23. April 2015)

@GrazerTourer:
Find dein blaues Rune mit weißen Mattoc einfach genial! Und 14,2kg inkl 2.5er Baron (1200-1350g) und Variostütze finde ich total krass.
Meins wiegt mit Thomson Elite, HighRoller2 3C Maxxterra und Rock Razor Trailstar 14,2kg.


----------



## Jussi (23. April 2015)

Hat der Baron immer so ein Gewicht oder gibts den auch leichter?


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. April 2015)

@nullstein
Danke 
Detailfotos mache ich am Wochenende wieder einmal.

Ich fahre aber keine Variostütze im Rune!  Ich fahre eine 27,2er mit langer Reduzierhülse, weil mir das sympathischer ist, als eine bis über das Limit ausgezogen 30,9er (ich mag sie ganz versenken können). Das komische Ding an der Stütze ist vom Kinderanhänger.

Wo ich spare ist eben bei der Stütze, beim 1*10 antrieb. Carbonlenker, leichter Vorbau. Titanachsen bei den Pedalen. Xtr Bremse (ist gar nicht so leicht). Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich hinten sogar einen Schlauch drin habe, im Moment. Hehe, da kann ich noch sparen. 


@Jussi
Der ist immer so schwer in 2,5. Ist ja auch ein sehr massiver Drahtreifen.


----------



## Jussi (23. April 2015)

Dachte es gibt auch eine leichte Enduro Version.


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. April 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Dachte es gibt auch eine leichte Enduro Version.


Nur in 2,3 mit einer anderen, bei weitem nicht so griffigen, Gumimischung. Der ist aber auch kein schlechter Reifen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (23. April 2015)

Fabus schrieb:


> Nabend,
> ich krieg das Banshee Darkside einfach nicht mehr aus dem Kopf
> Welche Größe würdet Ihr bei 1,80m empfehlen?



L, es sei denn du willst es recht kurz.
Ich bin 173 und fahr M, ist mit dem kurzen Heck eh verspielt genug.


----------



## deralteser (24. April 2015)

Fabus schrieb:


> Nabend,
> ich krieg das Banshee Darkside einfach nicht mehr aus dem Kopf
> Welche Größe würdet Ihr bei 1,80m empfehlen?


Ich fahre ein L bei 185cm Körpergrösse. Mir passt das bike perfekt.


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. April 2015)

Ich würde es bei 180cm (genau meine Körpergröße) auch definitiv in L nehmen. Mein Rune ist auch L.


----------



## 21XC12 (24. April 2015)

Hab bei 183 ein L. Dir würde ich definitiv zu L raten.


----------



## deralteser (24. April 2015)

Hier mal meine "Freeride-version" mit "kleiner" Gabel 
Hab mir noch ne nagelneue Totem Coil gesichert. Heute nen Service gemacht und rein mit dem Prügel! Kommt auf die ersten paar Meter höllisch agil! Zur 888 hab ich sogar noch Gewicht gespart


----------



## Kharne (24. April 2015)

So muss dat! Jetzt noch vom LordHelmchen pimpen lassen und du hast ne richtig gute Gabel


----------



## deralteser (24. April 2015)

@Kharne 
Wat nich is dat kann noch
Auf jeden Fall ist da kein komplizierter Quatsch drin - unkompliziert und (hoffentlich) zuverlässig!


----------



## Kharne (24. April 2015)

Das Rad hat auf jeden Fall ne Farbe, bei der ne weiße Gabel mal wirklich passt


----------



## deralteser (24. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (25. April 2015)

Hier auch nochma:

Was ich an Banshee so schätze und einfach geil und fast schon einmalig finde ist, dass sie einfach weniger mit dem strom schwimmen, keine wertvolle energie verlieren indem man sich, weniger wie die graue konforme und langweilige masse, mit mode/anstehenden trends beschäftigt.
Sie ziehen einfach ihr ding nach ihren überzeugungen durch....

In zeiten von 26' ist tot gelaber brachten sie 26' (27,5' kompatibel) bikes raus.

In Zeiten von Freeride ist tot gelaber haben se einen waschechten FR rausgehauen.



Noch geiler ist, dass sie mit dieser ehrlichen politik erfolgreich sind


----------



## zangg (25. April 2015)

Wenn sie nur endlich einen geilen PU Kettenstrebenschutz für ihre Räder machen würden. Ich rast bald aus wegen der Zerstörung von allem was ich bisher als Maßnahme versucht habe...


----------



## Nachaz (25. April 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Das Rad hat auf jeden Fall ne Farbe, bei der ne weiße Gabel mal wirklich passt


Ja, wenn man sie schwarz lackiert 

Dennoch top Rad...


----------



## Jussi (25. April 2015)

zangg schrieb:


> Wenn sie nur endlich einen geilen PU Kettenstrebenschutz für ihre Räder machen würden. Ich rast bald aus wegen der Zerstörung von allem was ich bisher als Maßnahme versucht habe...




Mal Slapper Tape versucht? 
Bis jetzt das beste was ich hatte hält und ist leise!


----------



## zangg (25. April 2015)

Meinste das hält auch auf der matten Anodisierung?


----------



## iceis (25. April 2015)

Bevor der L Rahmen wegen umstieg auf XL den Besitzer wechselt hier mal ein Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (26. April 2015)

zangg schrieb:


> Meinste das hält auch auf der matten Anodisierung?



Kann ich dir nicht sagen, denke aber schon. 
Aufkleber und Schutzfolie halten doch sicher auch?!?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (26. April 2015)

Bin jetzt auch Spitfire Besitzer.

Gerade zusammengeschraubt, Bremsadapter hinten fehlt noch, ne kleine Kettenführung hab ich noch bestellt und den Zug für die LEV muss ich noch verlegen. Bin nur etwas aufm Parkplatz gerollt und gehüpft, gefällt mir schonmal sehr gut. Geht genau in die Richtung, die ich beabsichtigt hatte (soll ein 175mm Superenduro ersetzen, welches mir einfach zu viel Sofa ist, will es knackiger)


----------



## san_andreas (26. April 2015)

zangg schrieb:


> Meinste das hält auch auf der matten Anodisierung?



Hält bei mir auf schwarz-elox tipptopp ! Mit dem breiten 3M 2228 wird die Kettenstrebe super geschützt.


----------



## Sushi1976 (26. April 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch Spitfire Besitzer.
> 
> Gerade zusammengeschraubt, Bremsadapter hinten fehlt noch, ne kleine Kettenführung hab ich noch bestellt und den Zug für die LEV muss ich noch verlegen. Bin nur etwas aufm Parkplatz gerollt und gehüpft, gefällt mir schonmal sehr gut. Geht genau in die Richtung, die ich beabsichtigt hatte (soll ein 175mm Superenduro ersetzen, welches mir einfach zu viel Sofa ist, will es knackiger)



Welche Gabel hast verbaut ? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## deralteser (26. April 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch Spitfire Besitzer.
> 
> Gerade zusammengeschraubt, Bremsadapter hinten fehlt noch, ne kleine Kettenführung hab ich noch bestellt und den Zug für die LEV muss ich noch verlegen. Bin nur etwas aufm Parkplatz gerollt und gehüpft, gefällt mir schonmal sehr gut. Geht genau in die Richtung, die ich beabsichtigt hatte (soll ein 175mm Superenduro ersetzen, welches mir einfach zu viel Sofa ist, will es knackiger)


Ein Banshee mehr auf den Dortmunder trails! So ist das richtig!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (26. April 2015)

> Welche Gabel hast verbaut ?



Rock Shox Lyrik 2014 solo air mit Mission Control DH.
Derzeit auf 160mm getravelt.


----------



## Hockdrik (27. April 2015)

@MiWisBastelbude:
Wenn man den 'Bike der Woche'-Bericht über Dein El Rebeco Evo II gelesen hat, freut man sich als Spitfire Besitzer schon, dass Du Dich beim Fully für ein Spitfire entschieden hast. Wer sich sonst seine Rahmen(-Geometrie) so liebevoll selbst baut, wird sich auch beim Neukauf nicht irgendwas zulegen. Schöne nachträgliche Kaufbestätigung!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (27. April 2015)

Ja, reach, Kettenstrebenlänge und Lenkwinkel, sowie das tiefe Tretlager waren der Grund, mich für Spitfire zu entscheiden.
Aber darüber hinaus sind die Banshee halt auch einfach extrem sexy und lösen ganz starkes "haben wollen aus".


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (27. April 2015)

Wo ich grad die Bilder nochmal angucke: 

Bei der Führung des Schaltzuges muss ich geistig umnächtigt gewesen sein.
Den werd ich heute Abend kurz vor dem Schaltwerk mal innen an der Sitzstrebe rausführen. Sieht nicht nur dezenter aus, ist auch nicht so sturzgefähdet wie derzeit ausserhalb der flipchips.

Schade ist, dass es mit der Reifenfreiheit etwas eng ist, die Züge vom Unterrohr gleich innen ins Heck zu führen.
Mit dem Schaltzug ging das noch, aber die Bremsleitung war zu störrisch und nah am Reifen. Die musste leider aussen entlang (wie auf den meisten Bildern anderer Runes/Spitfires auch).
Innen wäre bei Stürzen schön geschützt und optisch besser versteckt. Muss da nochmal gucken, ob ich innen nicht ne Halterung ankleben kann und ob der Hinterbau beim Einfedern nicht Probleme an der Leitung verursacht.

Wie sind eure Langzeit / Praxiserfahrung diesbezüglich ?


----------



## Jussi (27. April 2015)

Guck mal ein paar Bilder vorher. Ich habe den Schaltzug außen verlegt. 
Ist auch auf den Seiten von Banshee so zu sehen. Wurde hier auch schon oft durchdiskutiert.
Am Ende macht es jeder wie er will. Ich fahre sie außen so reibt auch nix und der Rahmen bleibt heil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (27. April 2015)

> Guck mal ein paar Bilder vorher. Ich habe den Schaltzug außen verlegt.
> Ist auch auf den Seiten von Banshee so zu sehen.




Ja, hatte ich gesehen. Das meinte ich mit "wie auf den meisten Bildern anderer Runes/Spitfires auch" 
Werd ich dann auch so machen. Von "sieht schön aus / schleift aber dauernd im Matschbereich des Reifens" hab ich ja auch nix.


Und ich sehe dabei gerade aber auch, dass du (und auch alle anderen) den Schaltzug auch hinten aussen an den Flipchips vorbeigeführt hast. Dann ist meine Zugführung vielleicht doch nicht so blöd im hinteren Bereich.


----------



## Jussi (27. April 2015)

Es ist wichtig das du beim verlegen der Züge darauf achtest das diese beim einfedern nirgens schleifen. Die Streben zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe habe ich im Bereich der Leitungen mit Schutzfolie abgeklebt da dir die Leitungen sonst Kerben ins Material reiben!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (27. April 2015)

Ja, das wollte ich sowieso auch abkleben.
Man sollte nicht unterschätzen, was scheuernde Leitungen auf Dauer im Zusammenspiel mit Dreck abschleifen.


----------



## gunznoc (27. April 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Und ich sehe dabei gerade aber auch, dass du (und auch alle anderen) den Schaltzug auch hinten aussen an den Flipchips vorbeigeführt hast. Dann ist meine Zugführung vielleicht doch nicht so blöd im hinteren Bereich.


Ich hab's bei mir innen langeführt. Ging ohne Probleme und gefällt mir so besser. 

Aber kann auch vom Schaltwerk abhängig sein. Bei meinem XX1 hat's gepasst. 





Gruß
Niklas


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2015)

Hab die Leitungen auch außen und vorsichtshalber Mastic Tape auf der vertikalen Strebe.


----------



## NoStyle (27. April 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Wo ich grad die Bilder nochmal angucke:
> 
> Bei der Führung des Schaltzuges muss ich geistig umnächtigt gewesen sein.
> Den werd ich heute Abend kurz vor dem Schaltwerk mal innen an der Sitzstrebe rausführen. Sieht nicht nur dezenter aus, ist auch nicht so sturzgefähdet wie derzeit ausserhalb der flipchips.
> ...


Also, ich würde es schlicht so machen wie von Banshee vorgesehen 
d.h. den Schaltzug und Bremsleitung komplett aussen am Hinterbau geführt. Ich habe anfangs auch experimentiert, allerdings kam der Schaltzug innen an den Flipchips geführt gefährlich nahe an die Kassette. Innen an den KS-Links zum Unterrohr besteht die Gefahr dass die Seitenstollen dran raspeln. Also unterm Strich ist aussen verlegt total sorglos, wenn man hier und da ein wenig taped. Die "Sturzgefährdung" habe ich bislang nirgends bemerkt, dafür sind die Kabel/Leitungen alle viel zu nah und direkt am Rahmen ... 
Meine einzige Ausnahme ist die Verlegung des Umwerferzugs. Dieser geht nicht unter dem Oberrohr wie angedacht, sondern führe ich im kleinen Bogen auf dem Oberrohr, zusammen mit den anderen Leitungen ...


----------



## Third Eye (27. April 2015)

Meine Antwort auf die Frage ob ein langes Rad besser ist als ein kurzes ... 
(für mein Einsatzgebiet!)
Statt grün jetzt schwarz, statt Large XL!
Für interessierte ein paar Zeilen dazu auf meinem Blog: Link

Foto darf natürlich nicht fehlen:


----------



## NoStyle (27. April 2015)

Boah - konsequent und "rabiat" umgesetzt (bezogen auf die Sitzrohrkürzung) ...


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2015)

Das komplette Gusset gekillt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (27. April 2015)

@Third Eye
Was ist der Grund für flip chips auf steil?
Kurze Kettenstreben/ Wendigkeit?
Winkelsteuersatz dazu?


----------



## R.C. (27. April 2015)

Third Eye schrieb:


> .



Das Gusset beim Sitzrohr weggeflext?


----------



## Third Eye (27. April 2015)

odysseus schrieb:


> @Third Eye
> Was ist der Grund für flip chips auf steil?
> Kurze Kettenstreben/ Wendigkeit?
> Winkelsteuersatz dazu?


Genau so: ich mag kurze Kettenstreben und auch nicht zu tiefe Tretlager (jetzt 350 mm) und mit einem
Winkelsteuersatz bin ich auf 64.5° LW.

Das ganze Gusset und 9 cm vom Sattelrohr liegen jetzt neben der Säge einträchtig nebeneinander ... 
Die Feinarbeit neben der Schweißnaht am Oberrohr hab ich mit einem Dremel samt kleiner Trennscheibe,
danach Raspel, Feile & Schleifpapier erledigt.
Hat so nebenbei 100 gr gespart! 

Bevor ich allerdings am neuen Rahmen Hand - respektive die Säge - angesetzt habe, bin ich 2 Wochen
im Originalzustand gefahren! Nach positiven Testergebnissen wurde die Kindshock bestellt und das
Sattelrohr gekürzt.


----------



## culoduro (27. April 2015)

350 mit einer 170er Gabel in hoch, wie schaffst Du das...  Ich bin mit 170er Gabel und flip Chips in low schon bei knapp 350mm, mit 26"


----------



## trailterror (27. April 2015)

@Third Eye 

Krasse aktion! Sieht aber schon schick aus, ohne das gusset.


----------



## Third Eye (27. April 2015)

Meine Lyrik hat 160 mm, auch jeweils 26".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (27. April 2015)

Third Eye schrieb:


> Meine Lyrik hat 160 mm, auch jeweils 26".



Ach das erklärt dann die 350^^
Ich steig gerade auch von L auf XL um.
Kanns kaum erwarten und hoffe das mein L Rahmen bald einen neuen Besitzer hat.


----------



## srsly (27. April 2015)

Darf ich fragen, wie groß Ihr seid? Habe zwar auch schon mal überlegt, dass es durchaus noch a bisserl länger sein dürfte, aber wird die Fuhre in engen Kehren dann nicht schon etwas sperrig?


----------



## iceis (28. April 2015)

Bin 1,84 und komme mit L gut zurecht.
Will XL mit 10mm Vorbau fahren (Forward-Geo)


----------



## culoduro (28. April 2015)

Bei forward geo bist Du da noch nicht ganz...  zumindest nicht nach Mondraker Style.   460er reach möchte ich allerdings auch mal fahren, bei 183cm


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. April 2015)

srsly schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wie groß Ihr seid? Habe zwar auch schon mal überlegt, dass es durchaus noch a bisserl länger sein dürfte, aber wird die Fuhre in engen Kehren dann nicht schon etwas sperrig?


 
Nein.... Die Länge vorne raus merkt man im engen Gelände nicht so wirklich. Man kann direkter in Serpentinen reinfahren und hat dadurch auch mehr Platz. Außerdem wird's Gelände durch das längere Bike "flacher" (das Radl stellt sich weniger auf).


----------



## Third Eye (28. April 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Nein.... Die Länge vorne raus merkt man im engen Gelände nicht so wirklich. Man kann direkter in Serpentinen reinfahren und hat dadurch auch mehr Platz. Außerdem wird's Gelände durch das längere Bike "flacher" (das Radl stellt sich weniger auf).


Wenn wir von engen Kurven reden meinen wir schon so eng das man das Hinterrad versetzen muß.
Aber ich habe auch bei fahrbaren Kurven keinen gravierenden Nachteil bemerken können.
Vielleicht merken das Leute die wirklich _sehr_ schnell auf verwinkelten Singletrails sind?


----------



## tor-bjoern (28. April 2015)

Ihr seid mir welche ... als ich zwischen L und XL überlegt habe, haben mir alle zu L geraten und nun wird hier groß getauscht 
Naja, mir macht mein L trotzdem Spaß


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. April 2015)

tor-bjoern schrieb:


> Ihr seid mir welche ... als ich zwischen L und XL überlegt habe, haben mir alle zu L geraten und nun wird hier groß getauscht
> Naja, mir macht mein L trotzdem Spaß


Also ich rate immer zum größeren Rahmen!


----------



## frogmatic (28. April 2015)

tor-bjoern schrieb:


> Ihr seid mir welche ... als ich zwischen L und XL überlegt habe, haben mir alle zu L geraten und nun wird hier groß getauscht


Reingelegt, hihihi 


​SCNR...​


----------



## frfreshman (28. April 2015)

Ich bin 185cm und habe Spitfire L in XL getauscht und begeistert. Zur zeit 40mm Vorbau. Habe das Gefühl durch mehr Platz zum Bewegen auf dem Bike effektiv sogar mehr Wendigkeit erlangt zu haben. Könnte mir durchaus noch etwas längeres Oberrohr gut vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## srsly (28. April 2015)

Ich seh schon, ich muss dringend mal auf nem XL proberollen (bei 182 momentan L mit 35mm Vorbau)


----------



## Mr.Sound (28. April 2015)

Dann tanze ich ja mit meinen 1,83m und einem M Spitty völlig aus der Reihe... was ist da nur los? Rune in L ist mir irgendwie schon zu sperrig, weniger agil und das schon mit sämtlichen flipchip Varianten um die Geo halbwegs aus zu gleichen. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## 21XC12 (28. April 2015)

Ich fahre das Spitfire in L mit 50er Vorbau und bin 184 groß und habe schon über einen kürzeren Vorbau nachgedacht. XL wäre mir da definitiv zu lang. Das Spitfire hat in Größe L schon 11mm mehr Reach als das Rune in L. Ein Rune in XL könnte ich mir mit nem 30er Vorbau noch "gut" vorstellen (466+30=496). Das käme in etwa auf mein Spitfire in L raus (452+50="502"). Da wäre das XL Rune noch "6mm kürzer". Das Spitfire in XL hat schon 477. Mit 30er Vorbau 507. Das wäre mir too much. Dann liegt man ja auf dem Bike. Das macht vielleicht für die Fraktion Bikebergsteiger Sinn. Die fahren lange steile Uphills und verblockte technische Steilabfahrten. Da hat ein langes flaches Bike den Vorteil das es VR bergauf am Boden bleibt und bergab weniger Überschlagsgefühle entstehen. Ich glaube auch der Kollege Third Eye fährt vermutlich steil, technisch und verblockt. Das würde auch die Einstellung der Flipchips auf High erklären. Wer flowige schnelle Trails fährt bevorzugt eher Mid oder Low.

Edit ""


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (28. April 2015)

So ähnlich waren meine Überlegungen auch. Am Ende muss man einfach für sich selber entscheiden, welche Position einem am meisten zusagt, für das was man hauptsächlich mit dem Rad fährt.

Ich mag tendenziell auch nen langen reach / längeren reach als meine Kumpels.
Aber trotz 191cm / 92cm SL hab ich mich doch für das Spitfire in L und nicht XL entschieden am Ende.

Spitfire (L): 452+45 = 497mm

Endspricht damit recht genau meinem Eigenbau Rahmen mit 466+35 = 499mm
Und meinem Operator mit 455 + 45 = 500mm

Ich hab hier auch nichts technisch/steiles vor der Haustür sondern eher flowige trails.

Ein XL Spitfire mit 477 + mind. 35 = 512 wäre mir vermutlich zuviel des Guten gewesen.
Hauptgrund ist dabei, dass ich dann in flachem Gelände zu massiv arbeiten muss, um in Kurven Druck aufs Vorderad zu bekommen.

Aber die Geschmäcker sind einfach verschieden.
Verglichen mit den letzten Beiträgen fahre ich ja dann eher "kurz" für meine Größe.
Ich hab aber wiederum genug Kumpels, die deutlich kürzere Oberrohre/reachwerte bevorzugen gegenüber meinem Wohlfühlbereich.
Die haben bei meiner Eigenbau Geo schon geschrien "meine Güte, ist der Hauptrahmen lang"...


----------



## NoStyle (28. April 2015)

Ich glaube sowas muss man einfach mal probefahren ... bezüglich FG würde ich gerne mal ein Mondraker Foxy in S, M und L ausprobieren.

Bin 180cm groß, 84cm Schrittlänge. Meinen Wechsel von M auf L Spitfire bereue ich keinen Zentimeter, aber noch länger bezüglich Reach/Oberrohr müsste ich schon genau auschecken, da ich derzeit mit 35 bis 40mm Vorbauten gut klarkomme. Noch länger wäre mir irgendwann zu gestreckt, auch im Radstand. Ein 10mm Stummel-Vorbau tut jetzt nicht Not und das Sitzrohr müsste dann eben noch kurz bleiben ...
Ist bestimmt davon abhängig wo und wie man fährt.

Aber ich find´s voll hammer wie "nerdig" @Third Eye versucht sein Optimum zu finden!


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich fahre das Spitfire in L mit 50er Vorbau und bin 184 groß und habe schon über einen kürzeren Vorbau nachgedacht. XL wäre mir da definitiv zu lang. Das Spitfire hat in Größe L schon 11mm mehr Reach als das Rune in L. Ein Rune in XL könnte ich mir mit nem 30er Vorbau noch grade so vorstellen (466+30=496). Das käme in etwa auf mein Spitfire in L raus (452+50=482). Da wäre das XL Rune noch 14mm länger. Das Spitfire in XL hat schon 477. mit 30er Vorbau 507. Das wäre mir too much. Dann liegt man ja auf dem Bike. Das macht vielleicht für die Fraktion Bikebergsteiger Sinn. Die fahren lange steile Uphills und verblockte technische Steilabfahrten. Da hat ein langes flaches Bike den Vorteil das es VR bergauf am Boden bleibt und bergab weniger Überschlagsgefühle entstehen. Ich glaube auch der Kollege Third Eye fährt vermutlich steil, technisch und verblockt. Das würde auch die Einstellung der Flipchips auf High erklären. Wer flowige schnelle Trails fährt bevorzugt eher Mid oder Low.



So ist es richtig. Das Rune in XL entspricht ziemlich dem Spitty in L.


----------



## 21XC12 (28. April 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> So ist es richtig. Das Rune in XL entspricht ziemlich dem Spitty in L.


Hab mich erst verrechnet, aber dann bin ich genau zu dem Ergebnis gekommen. Falls ich mal ein Rune fahren werde wird's ein XL.


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2015)

Bin damals bei everyday26 das Spitty in L probegefahren und hab mich darauf super gefühlt. Da keine Rune in L da war haben wir Spitty in L und Rune in XL aneinander gehalten. Hat gepaßt und genau den Geovergleich auf der Website bestätigt.


----------



## Third Eye (28. April 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch der Kollege Third Eye fährt vermutlich steil, technisch und verblockt. Das würde auch die Einstellung der Flipchips auf High erklären. Wer flowige schnelle Trails fährt bevorzugt eher Mid oder Low.



Genau so ist es.

Hätte ich keine Möglichkeit gehabt das Sattelrohr soweit zu kürzen, würde ich kein XL fahren, da ich mit
meinem Hang zum Trial halt gerne den Sattel richtig tief habe!
Und mit der Oberrohrlänge tue ich mir mit meinen langen Händen auch nicht so schwer.
Von Fingerspitze zu Fingerspitze hab ich einen "Reach" von 188 cm bei 178 cm Körpergröße!
Da hat mein Oberkörper (bei XL) dieselbe Position wie jemand mit kürzeren Händen bei einem M Rahmen.

Für die Prognose dass unsere Bikes in den nächsten Jahren länger werden brauch ich gar keine Kristallkugel mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (28. April 2015)

Krass wie unterschiedlich geschmäcker sein können...

Ich bevorzuge bei steil und engen kehren definitiv keine trucks. Lieber weniger reach und weniger radstand.

Ich persönlich find einen langen reach, zu flache LW, und lange radstände einfach sperriger und im engen und steilen weniger gut zu manövriern.

Ich bevorzuge auch eher z.bsp 430mm reach mit 60er vorbau als 460mm reach mit 30er vorbau..


----------



## blisch (28. April 2015)

Da frühlingbedingt alles so schön bunt ist, hab ich mir gedacht da muss ich ein bischen nachziehen. Aus einer Bierlaune heraus purple Hope Naben und purple Nippel geordert. (Ok, hab mir Mut angetrunken). Außerdem nervte mich der e-Thirteen Freilauf schon lange. Am Wochenende eingespeicht und mittlerweile taugt mir die Farbkombi sogar. Aber seht selbst.


----------



## nippelspanner (28. April 2015)

Hmmm... ich weiß nicht...naja...OK...zumindest mutig...


----------



## zangg (28. April 2015)

Um ein weiteres Mal eine Gegenmeinung zu diesem "Das Rad muss länger werden!" Trend zu posten:
Ich fahre mein Spitfire in L mit 40er Vorbau bei knapp unter 1,90m. Mein 2tes Rad ist ein OnOne Carbon 456 18" mit 60mm Vorbau und 140mm Gabel. Ich kann mit dem Hardtail sowohl bedeutend schneller Richtung wechseln, auf alternative Linien umplanen, mich um assozial enge Haarnadeln rumwursteln (fühlt sich im Vergleich zum Spitti regelrecht nach Magie an) und bin dennoch mit hoher Geschwindigkeit unterwegs und fühle mich wohl. Wenn ich aufs Spitti steige fühle ich mich dagegen regelrecht unverwundbar, aber eben auch leicht behindert wenns wirklich awkward und fummeling wird und das sind mir mit Abstand die liebsten Trails. Insofern kann ich mir bei besten Willen kein längeres Fully vorstellen und nicht wirklich überzeugt was das bringen soll, außer dass das Rad weniger sensibel auf Schwerpunktverlagerung und eben auch grobes Gepolter reagiert. Wer jedoch weiss wie sehr man mit einer aktiven Fahrweise das Rad um enge Kurven oder durch riesig verblockte Sektionen werfen kann, der wird das längere Rad unter Umständen auch so wie ich als Einschränkung empfinden. Ich will eine gewisse Unruhe im Rad haben, denn jedes kleine Zicken kann als ersten Impuls für ein von mir selbst initiirtes Manöver genutzt werden Wenns zu arg bügelt bin ich Passagier und nicht Pilot. Steh ich halt nicht drauf...

Achja ich fahrs ebenfalls aus Überzeugung in 26"
Quasi unbelehrbar...aber ich steh ja auch auf 20", obwohls mir eben erst einen Bänderriss gebracht hat


----------



## Caese (28. April 2015)

blisch schrieb:


> Da frühlingbedingt alles so schön bunt ist, hab ich mir gedacht da muss ich ein bischen nachziehen. Aus einer Bierlaune heraus purple Hope Naben und purple Nippel geordert. (Ok, hab mir Mut angetrunken). Außerdem nervte mich der e-Thirteen Freilauf schon lange. Am Wochenende eingespeicht und mittlerweile taugt mir die Farbkombi sogar. Aber seht selbst.


Finde ich überraschend gut! Sind die Decals von Slik? Mit meinen war ich nachdem die erste Begeisterung vorüber war so gar nicht zufrieden. Ich habe sie wieder abgefummelt und genieße jetzt wieder den schönen Kontrast zwischen matt und glänzend Schwarz


----------



## nsc (28. April 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> Finde ich überraschend gut! Sind die Decals von Slik? Mit meinen war ich nachdem die erste Begeisterung vorüber war so gar nicht zufrieden. Ich habe sie wieder abgefummelt und genieße jetzt wieder den schönen Kontrast zwischen matt und glänzend Schwarz


 
Was hat dir nicht gepasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (28. April 2015)

blisch schrieb:


>



Die Bremsleitung raus, dann passt das. So beißt sich die Bremsleitung mit dem anderen Grün am Rahmen.


----------



## iceis (28. April 2015)

odysseus schrieb:


> Bei forward geo bist Du da noch nicht ganz...  zumindest nicht nach Mondraker Style.   460er reach möchte ich allerdings auch mal fahren, bei 183cm



Ja nicht ganz da hast du schon recht.

Konnte ein Rad mit FG 10 Vorbau und Reach 480 testen und fand das spitze.
Das soll aber nicht heißen das mir auf einmal mein L zu klein vorkommt.

Das XL mit FG 10 wird ein wenig länger sein als das L aber auch ein wenig kürzer als das Testrad mit 480 Reach.

Verstellbare Ausfallenden, Winkelsteuersätze, High und Lowriser und dann gibts noch immer FG 10, FG 20, FG 30 und normale 35er Vorbauten usw.
Man kann so viel ausgleichen, allerdings muss man einen relativ großen Reach haben wenn man so kurze vorbauten auch in angenehmer Position auf dem Rad fahren will und da bleibt nur XL und das wird dann 100% nicht zu kurz aber auch nicht zu lange sein. Kann für meinen Teil also nichts verkehrt machen.


----------



## culoduro (28. April 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die Bremsleitung raus, dann passt das. So beißt sich die Bremsleitung mit dem anderen Grün am Rahmen.


Ich würd auf jeden Fall die Bremsleitung rausnehmen. Und dann am besten auch noch die Decals oder den Lenker weg bzw. in schwarz...
Mir ist das in Colorado öfter mal aufgefallen - die Amis machen es nicht so color coordinated wie hier manche im Forum, trotzdem oder grade drum siehts cool aus. Da sind durchaus auch mal mehrere Farbtöne am Rad, aber es wirkt weniger geplant...


----------



## blisch (29. April 2015)

@Caese Die Decals hat mir ein Kumpel mit dem Plotter aus Scotch 3M Folie geschnitten. http://www.burning-skull-fighters.de/ 
Bei Slik hatte ich angefragt, war mir der Preis aber zu hoch für ein paar Aufkleber.

Ja und die grüne Zug-Hülle ist noch ein Überbleibsel und verschwindet irgendwann.


----------



## tor-bjoern (29. April 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Reingelegt, hihihi
> 
> 
> ​SCNR...​


Wollten bestimmt alle nur, dass ich denen keinen XL Rahmen wegkaufe


----------



## Caese (29. April 2015)

nsc schrieb:


> Was hat dir nicht gepasst?


zum einen habe ich leider bei meiner Farbauswahl nicht ganz den Rotton getroffen, den ich mir erhofft hatte (mea culpa).
Dann war der Aufkleber nur ein Flatschen, also keine Aussparungen oder nur klare Folie in den Zwischenräumen der Buchstaben - Was sehr schade ist, denn grade da käme der Kontrast zwischen Aufkleber in glänzend und matt-schwarzem Rahmen gut zur Geltung. Zu guterletzt hat sich recht schnell die Schutzfolie gelöst (sauber aufgetragen war sie, der Rahmen wurde vorher auch schön entfettet...). 



blisch schrieb:


> @Caese Die Decals hat mir ein Kumpel mit dem Plotter aus Scotch 3M Folie geschnitten. http://www.burning-skull-fighters.de/
> Bei Slik hatte ich angefragt, war mir der Preis aber zu hoch für ein paar Aufkleber.


Nicht schlecht! Wo hat er/du denn die Vorlage herbekommen? 
btw: Ich find die Zughülle nicht so schlecht wie sie hier gemacht wird


----------



## frogmatic (29. April 2015)

tor-bjoern schrieb:


> Wollten bestimmt alle nur, dass ich denen keinen XL Rahmen wegkaufe


Ich kann's nicht sein, mein Spitty ist S...

(Das Rune wäre mir wieder zu kurz gewesen, und ich wollte kein längeres Sitzrohr)


----------



## 21XC12 (29. April 2015)

Kleine Info am Rande ... 

Eine Carbocage Mini passt leider nicht ans Spitfire, da das Führungsröllchen zu dicht an der Kettenstrebe sitzt.





Beim Darkside geht's natürlich weil die ISCG beliebig gedreht werden kann.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (29. April 2015)

Ja, ich hab gestern auch 2 Stunden ruimprobiert bzgl. Kettenführung (nur untere Rolle) an meinem Spitty.
Ne Dartmoor simple sah bekloppt aus, weil die extrem weit gegen den Uhrzeigersinn verdreht werden musst, um halbwegs unter der Kettenstrebe Luft zu haben.
Hab dann noch selber eine Kettenführung gefräst, aber auch das war am Ende für mich nicht zufriedenstellend.

Entweder man erreicht nix, weil die Rolle zu weit unten ist oder man ist schon so hoch, dass nur noch wenige mm zwischen Kette und Kettenstrebe sind.
(sieht man ja auch schon ohne KF, dass da nicht viel Luft ist)

Ich werde die ersten Ausfahrten so fahren und dann ggf. eine Kettenführung auf Hälfte der Kettenstrebenlänge (wie z.B. Exustar) in Erwägung ziehen. 
An der ISCG Aufnahme gefällt mir das derzeit gar nicht.


----------



## 21XC12 (29. April 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab gestern auch 2 Stunden ruimprobiert bzgl. Kettenführung (nur untere Rolle) an meinem Spitty.
> Ne Dartmoor simple sah bekloppt aus, weil die extrem weit gegen den Uhrzeigersinn verdreht werden musst, um halbwegs unter der Kettenstrebe Luft zu haben.
> Hab dann noch selber eine Kettenführung gefräst, aber auch das war am Ende für mich nicht zufriedenstellend.
> 
> ...


Ich werde jetzt definitiv auf X1 wechseln und mir die Führung somit komplett sparen. Dann bleibt auch die FreeSolo dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zangg (29. April 2015)

Die einzige Führung mit der ich bisher Erfolg hatte ist die Shimano
Mein raceface nw Blatt war so schnell im Arsch, da werde ich mir kein neues holen. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass das neue s
Shimano Zahnprofil besser funktioniert...


----------



## blisch (29. April 2015)

@Caese Volker von Mountainlove hat mir die Vorlagen für die Decals besorgt. Vielen Dank nochmal an Volker.


----------



## Hagen3000 (29. April 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab gestern auch 2 Stunden ruimprobiert bzgl. Kettenführung (nur untere Rolle) an meinem Spitty.
> Ne Dartmoor simple sah bekloppt aus, weil die extrem weit gegen den Uhrzeigersinn verdreht werden musst, um halbwegs unter der Kettenstrebe Luft zu haben.
> Hab dann noch selber eine Kettenführung gefräst, aber auch das war am Ende für mich nicht zufriedenstellend.
> 
> ...



Warum wollt ihr denn am Spitty zwingend eine unter Führung fahren? Fahre das Spitfire mit abgenudeltem RF N/W-KB und Führung nur oben und das geht vollkommen problemlos


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (29. April 2015)

War eher so der Gedanke "sicher ist sicher", um auszuschliessen, dass der schöne Rahmen bei einem Kettenabwurfes nicht zerschrammmt.

Ich fahre jetzt aber auch erstmal ohne. 
Am Hardtail hab ich die gleiche Kombi (RF nw mit SLX shadow plus / radcage) auch ohne Führung und bisher erst einen Kettenabwurf in 6 Monaten gehabt.


----------



## hardtail rider (29. April 2015)

falls imd ein Darkside sucht: HIER


----------



## malice (29. April 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt definitiv auf X1 wechseln und mir die Führung somit komplett sparen. Dann bleibt auch die FreeSolo dran.



Hatte mich zu Beginn auch darauf eingestellt irgendwann mal eine Führung à la e13 XCX oder so nachrüsten zu müssen, aber iwie will mir die X01 sagen, dass ich das Geld lieber anderweitig anlegen soll


----------



## 21XC12 (29. April 2015)

hardtail rider schrieb:


> falls imd ein Darkside sucht: HIER


Grund für die Scheidung?


----------



## sirios (29. April 2015)

Hier mal 2 Minuten Flowtrail Stromberg mit dem Rune. War so ziemlich die letzte Abfahrt und die Luft war schon etwas raus !


----------



## malice (29. April 2015)

Sieht seeeehr spaßig aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (29. April 2015)

Ich fahre ein normales (nicht narrow wide) kettenblatt mit Bash und oben einem Plättchen, das die Kette am Abfallen nach innen hindert. Untere Führung hätte ich mir seit shadow+ bzw. den sram Schaltwerken mit Kupplung noch nie gewünscht. Braucht man mE einfach nimma.


----------



## hardtail rider (29. April 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Grund für die Scheidung?


Krasseren schwörer bekommen


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2015)

hardtail rider schrieb:


> Krasseren schwörer bekommen


----------



## Jussi (29. April 2015)

@sirios 
Mal in Hoxberg gewesen mit dem Rune?
War lange nicht da, hat sich da was getan?

Ab 1:06 siehts gut aus in Stromberg!!!!


----------



## 21XC12 (30. April 2015)

hardtail rider schrieb:


> Krasseren schwörer bekommen


Aha!


----------



## 21XC12 (30. April 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein normales (nicht narrow wide) kettenblatt mit Bash und oben einem Plättchen, das die Kette am Abfallen nach innen hindert. Untere Führung hätte ich mir seit shadow+ bzw. den sram Schaltwerken mit Kupplung noch nie gewünscht. Braucht man mE einfach nimma.


Frag mich nicht warum aber meine Kette springt am laufenden Band ab trotz Sram Type 2 Schaltwerk. Das nervt mich übel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (30. April 2015)

sirios schrieb:


> Hier mal 2 Minuten Flowtrail Stromberg mit dem Rune. War so ziemlich die letzte Abfahrt und die Luft war schon etwas raus !


Schöne Perspektive!


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. April 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Frag mich nicht warum aber meine Kette springt am laufenden Band ab trotz Sram Type 2 Schaltwerk. Das nervt mich übel!


 
Trotz oberer Führung?


----------



## 21XC12 (30. April 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Trotz oberer Führung?


Ja! Oben hält die Kette. Die springt von unten ab. Als Quell des Übels habe ich für mich fehlende Kettenspannung diagnostiziert. Kürzen geht nicht da die Kette auf dem 42t dann zu stramm ist. Dann verreckt mir der Arm vom Schaltwerk. Auf dem 11t schlabbert die Kette ohne Ende. Einmal Wurzelfeld und die Kette verabschiedet sich. Trotz Type2, Narrow Wide Kettenblatt und oberer Führung. Ist auch alles korrekt eingestellt. Evtl haben Kettenblatt und/oder Schaltwerk langsam ausgedient?  Naja, ... X1 wird's richten!


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. April 2015)

Nungut, das liegt dann wirklich an der fehlenden Spannung. Das ist halt die krux mit den 42er Bastellösungen


----------



## Kharne (30. April 2015)

Warum X1, wenn du für deutlich weniger Kohle ne Shimano 1*11 haben kannst?


----------



## R.C. (30. April 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Warum X1, wenn du für deutlich weniger Kohle ne Shimano 1*11 haben kannst?



Die Frage sollte eher lauten, warum X1, wenn man fuer weniger Kohle ein GX haben koenne.


----------



## 21XC12 (30. April 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Warum X1, wenn du für deutlich weniger Kohle ne Shimano 1*11 haben kannst?


Da muss ich noch warten. Gibt's doch erst ab Juni oder? Wenn's die XT schon gäbe würde ich vermutlich die kaufen. Preise hab ich noch keine gefunden. Daher weiß ich nicht ob die XT tatsächlich günstiger ist.


----------



## Kharne (30. April 2015)

75€ Schaltwerk, 80€ Kasette, 50€ Shifter. Vorbestellerpreise bei CRC, dürfte also noch günstiger werden.

Dagegen: ~200€ Kasette, ~200€ Schaltwerk, ~40€ Shifter.


----------



## Andreas.blub (30. April 2015)

Bei CRC ist die XT drin. Kasette 91€, Schaltwerk 85€ und Shifter um die 50€. Ist also günstiger 

Edit:
Arghh s.o.


----------



## 21XC12 (30. April 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Die Frage sollte eher lauten, warum X1, wenn man fuer weniger Kohle ein GX haben koenne.


Krass! Danke für den Hinweis. Eine weitere Option. Mal checken ab wann's die GX gibt.

Edit: Danke ihr zwei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (30. April 2015)

Ich vermute die XT ist solider als die GX und preislich auch sehr attraktiv. Ich werde wenn eh die komplette Gruppe holen. Mein Narrow Wide Kettenblatt ist vermutlich auch nicht mehr viel. Die Gruppe ist vermutlich auch etwas günstiger als die Summe der einzelnen Parts. Die paar Euro machen den Bock auch nicht mehr fett. Weiß zufällig jd wie sich das mit dem Freilauf bei XT 1*11 verhält? Anders wie bei Sram?


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. April 2015)

Die 11fach Kassetten von Shimano passen auf normale Freiläufe.


----------



## Andreas.blub (30. April 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Die 11fach Kassetten von Shimano passen auf normale Freiläufe.



Das heißt man spart nochmals Kohle 
Bei Tune kostet der XD Freilauf mal geschmeidige 150€+


----------



## NoStyle (30. April 2015)

Bei der SRAM GX hab ich zuerst auch gejubelt, dann ist kurz darauf die Shimano 11-fach XT vorgestellt worden. Die wird es bei mir auch irgendwann werden. Kein extra Freilauf und mit etwas Glück passt sogar meine olle 3-fach XT-Kurbel bezüglich Kettenlinie für 1x11 ...


----------



## 21XC12 (30. April 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Die 11fach Kassetten von Shimano passen auf normale Freiläufe.


Jo! Danke! Hab's grad gelesen. Hab grade mal gerechnet. Sram X1 Gruppe mit Freilauf von DT Swiss 624,80 € und XT komplett 463,43 €. Der Preis der X1 Gruppe ist der günstigste im Netz. Die der XT Gruppe sind die Einzelpreise der Parts von CRC aufaddiert. Vermutlich wird es ein günstigeres XT Paket geben. Bis jetzt ist die XT schonmal gut 160 € günstiger. Da kann ich bei der XT noch zweimal das Schaltwerk schrotten bevor ich auf den Preis der X1 komme. Das die Performance der XT schlechter ist als die der X1 wage ich zu bezweifeln. Der Trend geht also zur XT. Die passt in schwarz auch super ans schwarze Spitty.


----------



## san_andreas (30. April 2015)

Ich würde aber am MTB nie das knusprige Schaltgefühl von Sram gegen das couchmäßige von Shimano tauschen.
Meine Zee Schalte am DH Bike habe ich nach einmal proberollen weitergehaut.

Also wenn dann Sram Shifter / Schaltwerk und XT/XTR Kassette. Kurbel ist bei Sram und Shimano ja eh wurst. Narrow Wide Kettenblatt, fertig.


----------



## Kharne (30. April 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Bei der SRAM GX hab ich zuerst auch gejubelt, dann ist kurz darauf die Shimano 11-fach XT vorgestellt worden. Die wird es bei mir auch irgendwann werden. Kein extra Freilauf und mit etwas Glück passt sogar meine olle 3-fach XT-Kurbel bezüglich Kettenlinie für 1x11 ...



Ich fand die GX auch halbwegs interessant, denn am Anfang hieß es die Kasette kommt komplett aus Stahl. 2 Tage später hieß es dann, dass die Aftermarket Kasette dann doch ein 42er Aluritzel kriegt. Und damit ist sie wieder absolut uninteressant. Zumal man bei Shimano die Ritzel einzeln kriegt und die Kasette so 3-4 mal so lange lebt man aber nur für 2 gezahlt hat.


----------



## 21XC12 (30. April 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich würde aber am MTB nie das knusprige Schaltgefühl von Sram gegen das couchmäßige von Shimano tauschen.
> Meine Zee Schalte am DH Bike habe ich nach einmal proberollen weitergehaut.
> 
> Also wenn dann Sram Shifter / Schaltwerk und XT/XTR Kassette. Kurbel ist bei Sram und Shimano ja eh wurst. Narrow Wide Kettenblatt, fertig.


Falls das ordentlich funzt ...  Die Sram Kassette sitzt auf dem XD Freilauf und Shimano auf dem normalen für 10-fach Kassetten. Bin auch eher ein Fan von Sram aber grade der Antrieb verschleißt doch recht schnell. Da is schon cool wenn's Schaltwerk die Hälfte kostet. Die Preise von Sram sind teilweise schon exorbitant hoch. Ich will mir im Urlaub kein XX1 Schaltwerk kaufen müssen.


----------



## Andreas.blub (30. April 2015)

Sram hat halt immer noch die etwas größere Bandbreite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (30. April 2015)

Das ist richtig bei 1x11, wo SRAM 10-42 vs. Shimano 11-42 hat. Ich müsste dann auch schauen welches KB (30er oder 32er) dann für mich funktioniert. Den knackigen Schaltvorgang von SRAM kenne ich persönlich nicht und bin seid Jahren Shimano gewohnt. Dazu eben passend für reguläre Freiläufe. Dazu ist es ja immer eine Grundsatzfrage ob 1x11 für den persönlichen Einsatz die ausreichende Bandbreite hat ...

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Bild. Prototyp vom Legend mit 650B:


----------



## iceis (30. April 2015)

Fand X1 nicht besser oder schlechter vom Schaltgefühl her wie ne XTR 11 Fach, bei beiden schießen die Gänge nur so rein.
Denke das es bei der XT 11 Fach nicht anders sein wird da die Abstufungen gegenüber 10 Fach näher aneinander liegen (also von der Zähnezahl der Ritzel).

Interessand wird es finde ich sowieso erst wenn das 11 Fach Schaltwerk mal ein bisschen ausgenudelt ist.
Es ist halt schon so das z.b. ein ausgenudeltes 7 Fach Schaltwerk die Gänge im Vergleich zu einem ausgenudelten 9 oder 10 Fach Schaltwerk besser reinbekommt (sogar noch ganz ordentlich).

Denke mal 11 Fach wird noch nen ticken empfindlicher sein (Verschleiß der Bolzen am Parallelogramm wirkt sich sicher schlimmer bei 11 Fach auf die Schaltpräzision aus gegenüber 10 Fach und erst recht 9 Fach und noch mehr 8 Fach usw.)
Aber das zeigt sich ja in ein par Monaten dann.


----------



## Kharne (30. April 2015)

Also meine Schaltwerke sterben üblicherweise an nem Stein o.ä. bevor sie ausnudeln ^^


----------



## Livanh (30. April 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Bild. Prototyp vom Legend mit 650B:



Ein hübsches Rad nach dem andern haut Banshee raus.


----------



## culoduro (1. Mai 2015)

Liebe Banshee Jünger,
falls jemand auf der Suche nach einem guten Rahmen in Fluoro Grün, Grösse L, mit CCDB Air CS ist - ich verkaufe meinen. Anzeige findet Ihr in meinem Bikemarkt.
Sorry für OT und danke fürs Lesen!


----------



## gunznoc (2. Mai 2015)

Gestern Winterberg war schön siffig 





Gruß
Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zangg (2. Mai 2015)

Wackelt mal an euren SRAM Schaltwerkskäfigen... auch der letzte aus meiner näheren Umgebung ist mittlerweile auf Shimano unterwegs, weil das SRAM Parallelogramm übertriebenst ausschlägt. Homogene Gruppe, alle ungefähr gleich schnell und gleich viel unterwegs....


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Mai 2015)

... kleines Filmchen vom Hometrail mit dem Darkside. Hoffe es gefällt. 

 
PS: @sirios So gut wie du hab ich das mit der Perspektive leider nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## sirios (2. Mai 2015)

Das liegt nicht an der Ausrichtung. Die passt. Es liegt viel mehr daran dass GoPro ab der 3+ super view eingeführt hat. Dadurch sieht man nochmal deutlich mehr. Hier ein vergleichsbild:


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Mai 2015)

sirios schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht an der Ausrichtung. Die passt. Es liegt viel mehr daran dass GoPro ab der 3+ super view eingeführt hat. Dadurch sieht man nochmal deutlich mehr. Hier ein vergleichsbild:
> Anhang anzeigen 383139


Ah cool! Jetzt brauch ich ne 3+.


----------



## Cirest (3. Mai 2015)

hab mich mal dem thema 29er und wheelie gewidmet. fazit: läuft


----------



## Andreas.blub (3. Mai 2015)

Krasse Wheelie Skills 
Ich sollte mich dem auch mal wieder widmen. Kommt gut vor der Eisdiele


----------



## Jussi (3. Mai 2015)

Das Rune lernt fliegen...


----------



## sirios (3. Mai 2015)

Super! Das sieht schwer nach nem Kandidaten fürs morgige FdT aus!
Mit dem Rune kann man es einfach fies krachen lassen!


----------



## Andreas.blub (3. Mai 2015)

Familienzuwachs:
Danke an @neikless für's Aufbauen des Rades und danke an @Janf85 , dass er es mir heut überlassen hat 







Und der große Bruder:






Fuhrpark ist damit komplett


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Mai 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Das Rune lernt fliegen...


Is das es Pimmelgap in Mehring oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (3. Mai 2015)

Bin ja nicht mehr in der Zielgruppe für Darkside oder Legend, aber damn, das 650B Legend-Proto ist echt geil


----------



## Jussi (3. Mai 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Is das es Pimmelgap in Mehring oder?



Ja
Wenn du auf´s Bild klickst steht es auch in den Kommentaren.
Vielleicht kommen die Tage noch Bilder dazu!


----------



## HansDampf89 (4. Mai 2015)

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen, wieviel der Rune V2 Rahmen in Größe L wiegt?  Gibt es hier jemand der das Rune an der Front mit 180mm fährt bzw, ist es dafür freigegeben? 
Beste Grüße


----------



## Jussi (4. Mai 2015)

Guck mal hier.
Steht in ein paar Seiten zuvor, weiß es jetzt leider nicht auswendig.
Ich fahre meins mit 170mm, einige fahren es mit 180mm hat auch die Freigabe für 180mm.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-rune-v2-sammelthread.620447/


----------



## NoStyle (4. Mai 2015)

Das Rahmengewicht weiss ich gerade nicht, aber 18cm Gabel vorne geht ...


----------



## atomatom (4. Mai 2015)

Weiss jemand ob die Blackspire Stinger Kettenführung an das Spitfire passt? Die e*thirteen Heim passt leider nicht.


----------



## Mr.A (4. Mai 2015)

nee passt nicht, bzw. hängt dann viel zu tief. Sehr gut passt die MRP2x , hab ich auch dran.


----------



## trailterror (4. Mai 2015)

@HansDampf89 

Rune Raw in Large mit CCDBACS und mit Reset K8 Steuersatz und ohne ausfallendengedöns: 3,86kg

Ausfallenden mit schrauben plus schaltauge: 258g


----------



## HansDampf89 (4. Mai 2015)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (6. Mai 2015)

Upgrade am Rune ! Bessere Bilder folgen wenn alles korrekt an Ort und Stelle ist


----------



## Jussi (6. Mai 2015)

was war da vorher?


----------



## sirios (6. Mai 2015)

Hatte vorher ne The One. Ich muss aber sagen, dass mir der Druckpunkt mal so out of the Box gar nicht gefällt. Der Druckpunkt von der Formula war echt eisenhart, das hat mir eigentlich gut gefallen. Aber ich hatte das Verlangen nach was Neuem


----------



## Andreas.blub (6. Mai 2015)

Fräsporno 
die reizt mich ja auch...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (6. Mai 2015)

> Ich muss aber sagen, dass mir der Druckpunkt mal so out of the Box gar nicht gefällt. Der Druckpunkt von der Formula war echt eisenhart, das hat mir eigentlich gut gefallen.



Die Hopes sind ABSOLUT konträr vom Handgefühl gegenüber der The One.
Das ist in erster Linie Geschmackssache. Wenn du auf das Gefühl der The One stehst, ist ne Code oder Saint das richtige für dich.

Ich hatte auch u.a. mal The One, wie du schreibst knallharter Druckpunkt, wenig feedback, wenig Modulation. Vom Gefühl kam es mir immer so vor als könnte ich da nur 70% bis 100% dosieren. Darunter gings einfach schlagartig.

Die Hopes sind alle seidenweich, und punktgenau an der Haftgrenze zu dosieren. Selbst im schmierigsten Schmock, wenn die Reifen nur noch rutschen wollen. Hopes geben immer feinstes feedback. Die Dosierung erfolgt vom Gefühl aber mit viel mehr Weg am Hebel als bei der The One. Vielen empfinden das beim direkten Umstieg als "weich". Bremskraft ist dennoch immer üppig. (meine M4 mit Race Hebeln z.B. ziehe ich mit geringster Kraft und einem Finger IMMER in den Stoppie, auch nach einem ganzen Tag Geballer)
Man kann 0%-100% in unbegrenzt kleinen Schritten abrufen bei ner Hope.

Die einzige Bremse, die das ähnlich gut kann ist (zur Verwunderung) Formula RO. Die ist ist komplett anders als die The One. Die einzige Bremse, die mich neben meinen Hopes echt begeistert.

An allen meinen Räder sind im Einsatz und werden auch in Zukunft ausschließlich im Einsatz sein Hope M4/E4/V4 und Formula RO.


----------



## sirios (6. Mai 2015)

Das ist gut zu wissen! Ich muss das einfach mal "erfahren" und dann mir meine Meinung bilden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (6. Mai 2015)

Gibt's im Ruhrgebiet einen spitfire Piloten, rahmengrösse L und/ oder XL?


----------



## tiger_powers (6. Mai 2015)

vollendet


----------



## san_andreas (6. Mai 2015)

No pic !


----------



## tiger_powers (6. Mai 2015)

@san_andreas 
ja habs verkackt  aber jetzt


----------



## atomatom (6. Mai 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Die Hopes sind alle seidenweich, und punktgenau an der Haftgrenze zu dosieren. Selbst im schmierigsten Schmock, wenn die Reifen nur noch rutschen wollen. Hopes geben immer feinstes feedback. Die Dosierung erfolgt vom Gefühl aber mit viel mehr Weg am Hebel



Dem kann man nur zustimmen. Ich musste mich nach der Shimano XT extrem umgewöhnen  möchte den Hebelweg und damit die Dosierbarkeit aber nicht mehr missen.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (6. Mai 2015)

> Gibt's im Ruhrgebiet einen spitfire Piloten, rahmengrösse L und/ oder XL?



Dortmund z.B.
Spitty in L auf 26er Laufrädern bei mir.


----------



## 21XC12 (7. Mai 2015)

sirios schrieb:


> Upgrade am Rune ! Bessere Bilder folgen wenn alles korrekt an Ort und Stelle ist
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 384179


Sehr geil!! Konntest du deine Adapter von Formula verwenden oder kommen da noch andere? Die musst du mich irgendwann mal testen lassen!


----------



## bobtailoner (7. Mai 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Dortmund z.B.
> Spitty in L auf 26er Laufrädern bei mir.


Ich melde mich bei dir per pn!


----------



## sirios (7. Mai 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Sehr geil!! Konntest du deine Adapter von Formula verwenden oder kommen da noch andere? Die musst du mich irgendwann mal testen lassen!



Die Adapter von der Formula passen! Wurde da sehr gut vom Komking beraten . Wusste ich bis dato auch nicht dass die einwandfrei mit der Hope funktionieren. 

Kannst die Bremsen gerne mal bei Gelegenheit testen.


----------



## NoStyle (7. Mai 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Gibt's im Ruhrgebiet einen spitfire Piloten, rahmengrösse L und/ oder XL?


Falls sich im Ruhrgebiet niemand findet: Spitfire in L und 650B in Köln. Man könnte sich auch in der Mitte treffen, quasi im Bergischen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (9. Mai 2015)

Hat zufällig jemand von euch schonmal das Rahmengewicht vom Rune und vom Spitfire vergleichen können?


----------



## san_andreas (9. Mai 2015)

Spitfire in L ist in der Datenbank, glaube ich.


----------



## bobtailoner (9. Mai 2015)

Welche Datenbak?


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Mai 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Welche Datenba*n*k?


http://gewichte.mtb-news.de


----------



## bobtailoner (9. Mai 2015)

Danke, jetzt bin ich ja auch schon recht lange hier unterwegs, aber das kannte ich nicht


----------



## Design-Rider (9. Mai 2015)

Ähm.... folgendes ^^ ich möchte am Rune 11fach montieren.... und das ganze mit 27.5 fahren. Jetzt gibt es bei der X01 Kurbel zwei verschiedene Q Faktor Größen: 156 und 168. Aber wenn man hinten 142/12 Achsen hat wäre wohl die 160er Version also dir breitere die bessere?  Jemand Erfahrung damit ?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (9. Mai 2015)

Meines wissens brauchst du immer 168. Sonst passt die Kurbel gar nicht, da sie den Hinterbau berührt


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Mai 2015)

It's done!!! Mein Spitfire hat jetzt ne X1 Gruppe. Jetzt sollte die Kette endlich bleiben wo sie hingehört. 





Der Dämpfer des Darksides hat jetzt passende Decals bekommen. Sonst wie gehabt ...





Jetzt steht einer geilen Saison wirklich nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## malice (9. Mai 2015)

Passt die Kettenlinie bei dir? Ich musste mit Spacern nachhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (9. Mai 2015)

Beide sehr geil!


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Mai 2015)

jester81 schrieb:


> Beide sehr geil!


Vielen Dank! 



malice schrieb:


> Passt die Kettenlinie bei dir? Ich musste mit Spacern nachhelfen.


 
Glaub schon. Hab garnicht so genau drauf geachtet. Schalten tut's wunderbar. Auf welchen Ritzel sollte die Kette denn genau grade laufen? Vermutlich auf dem 21t?!


----------



## malice (9. Mai 2015)

Wenn dir bei anhaltendem Rückwärtskurbeln nicht die Kette vom größten Ritzel springt hast du nicht das gleiche Problem wie ich


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Mai 2015)

malice schrieb:


> Wenn dir bei anhaltendem Rückwärtskurbeln nicht die Kette vom größten Ritzel springt hast du nicht das gleiche Problem wie ich


Hast du evtl einen Spacer am Tretlager verbaut? Da gehört nämlich keiner hin.


----------



## malice (9. Mai 2015)

Mh nope. Keine Ahnung woran das lag. Aber jetzt passts jedenfalls.


----------



## deralteser (9. Mai 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> It's done!!! Mein Spitfire hat jetzt ne X1 Gruppe. Jetzt sollte die Kette endlich bleiben wo sie hingehört.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gefallen mir beide sehr gut. Spitfire einmal zu mir biddeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (9. Mai 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Gefallen mir beide sehr gut. Spitfire einmal zu mir biddeschön


Danke!  Ich bin mir sehr sicher das du dir auch noch ein geiles Spitty aufbauen wirst. Hatte ja auch erst das Darkside. Vielleicht kommt ne limitierte Edition in ner geilen Farbe für dich.


----------



## deralteser (9. Mai 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Danke!  Ich bin mir sehr sicher das du dir auch noch ein geiles Spitty aufbauen wirst. Hatte ja auch erst das Darkside. Vielleicht kommt ne limitierte Edition in ner geilen Farbe für dich.


He he, richtig! Mal sehen was für 2015 so an Farben kommt


----------



## konastuff (10. Mai 2015)

Bewegtes Rune:


----------



## ollum104 (10. Mai 2015)

Aktueller Fuhrpark


----------



## deralteser (10. Mai 2015)

@ollum104 
Guter Mann!


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Mai 2015)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Aktueller Fuhrpark


Geil! Auch das Transition gefällt mir sehr gut. Was mich immer ein wenig stört is der goldene Boxxer Schriftzug auf den Standrohren. Is halt Geschmacksache. Ich hab schon ein paar Mal gesehen, dass manche Leute die Rohre so gedreht haben das der Schriftzug nach hinten oder innen zeigt.


----------



## mr320 (10. Mai 2015)

@21XC12
Wo hast denn die blauen Decals für die ZTR Flow her?


----------



## trailterror (10. Mai 2015)

Darf hier nicht fehlen. Net meins

http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb10995360/p5pb10995360.jpg


----------



## hugecarl (10. Mai 2015)

Hier auch nochmal:

Erste Fahrt mit dem Phantom heute. Gefällt mir gut bisher 











Der Spacerturm wird wohl noch einiges kürzer, wollte es aber erstmal so ausprobieren, bevor ich den Schaft zu kurz mache


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Mai 2015)

mr320 schrieb:


> @21XC12
> Wo hast denn die blauen Decals für die ZTR Flow her?


http://www.bkstickers.com Sehr nette Leute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (10. Mai 2015)

Guter Laden !
Enve Decals sind der Bestseller...


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Mai 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Darf hier nicht fehlen. Net meins
> 
> http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb10995360/p5pb10995360.jpg


 
Is das von Olivier Cuvet. -> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/chatel-bike-festival-video-of-olivier-cuvets-team-2014.html


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Mai 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Guter Laden !
> Enve Decals sind der Bestseller...


Jo das nimmt langsam überhand.


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Mai 2015)

Kollege hat sich das ultimative Shuttlemobil gekauft. Ein Logenplatz für's Spitfire. So geil die Karre!







PS: X1 war die richtige Entscheidung. Danke für eure Entscheidungshilfe.


----------



## NoStyle (11. Mai 2015)

Meins mal wieder, nach langer Zeit und der üblichen groben Gartenschlauch-Reinigung. Fotograf werde ich in diesem Leben wohl nicht mehr und Updates gibt´s auch keine - die Büchse läuft einfach ...


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Mai 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Meins mal wieder, nach langer Zeit und der üblichen groben Gartenschlauch-Reinigung. Fotograf werde ich in diesem Leben wohl nicht mehr und Updates gibt´s auch keine - die Büchse läuft einfach ...


Schick!  Fährst du auch Bikepark mit deinem?


----------



## NoStyle (11. Mai 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Schick!  Fährst du auch Bikepark mit deinem?


Bislang eher wenig im letzten Jahr, was schlicht an mangelnder Mobilität lag. Ich hoffe dieses Jahr mal öfter z.B. nach Warstein, Stromberg, oder den Canyon Trail bei Lahnstein zu kommen. Zudem steht gemeinsames Fahren mit @Ischi  an, da steht dann z.B. Albstadt auf dem Plan. Wobei diese Parks einen anderen Charakter haben als z.B. Todtnau ...
Kurzum: Ich kann und möchte nur ein Bike fahren, warten etc. - dafür - und für meine "Fahrkünste", ist das Spitfire so wie es da steht einfach mehr als genug. Ich liebe es einfach für "alles", es macht alles mit und hält und fährt und hält und fährt ... !


----------



## bobtailoner (11. Mai 2015)

Wie schaut es bei Rune/ spitfire mit den klettereigenschaften aus, hat das mal jemand vergleichen können?
Fakt ist, mein rune ist eine Waffe bergab, auf den enduro runden mit meinen Jungs quäle ich mich jedoch ein wenig ab.
Ich möchte auf die flachen Winkel aufgrund der bergab-Performance nicht verzichte . Bergauf könnte aber gehen.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht hilft ein anderer Dämpfer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (11. Mai 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Wie schaut es bei Rune/ spitfire mit den klettereigenschaften aus, hat das mal jemand vergleichen können?
> Fakt ist, mein rune ist eine Waffe bergab, auf den enduro runden mit meinen Jungs quäle ich mich jedoch ein wenig ab.
> Ich möchte auf die flachen Winkel aufgrund der bergab-Performance nicht verzichte . Bergauf könnte aber gehen.



Vergleichen konnte ich es zwar nicht direkt, aber mim Spitfire bin ich bis jetzt ähnlich gut mit der bergab Performance zufrieden wie mit meinen "vollwertigen Vorgänger Enduros".

Und bergauf tritt sich des Teil schon leichter.


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Mai 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Bislang eher wenig im letzten Jahr, was schlicht an mangelnder Mobilität lag. Ich hoffe dieses Jahr mal öfter z.B. nach Warstein, Stromberg, oder den Canyon Trail bei Lahnstein zu kommen. Zudem steht gemeinsames Fahren mit @Ischi  an, da steht dann z.B. Albstadt auf dem Plan. Wobei diese Parks einen anderen Charakter haben als z.B. Todtnau ...
> Kurzum: Ich kann und möchte nur ein Bike fahren, warten etc. - dafür - und für meine "Fahrkünste", ist das Spitfire so wie es da steht einfach mehr als genug. Ich liebe es einfach für "alles", es macht alles mit und hält und fährt und hält und fährt ... !


Ich denke auch für so Trails wie den Flowtrail in Stromberg sollte es doch ausreichend stabil sein. Ein Bekannter von mir fängt auch mit Mtbn/Nduro an und wenn sein Bike da ist (leider kein Banshee) fahr ich mal mit ihm nach Stromberg. Dann werde ich mal testen wie es sich im untersten Streckenabschnitt so schlägt. Aber da ich auf dem Hometrail gut damit zurecht komme und auch der Tschilitrail kein Problem war bin ich zuversichtlich. Ich hab halt den Fox Dämpfer drin. Mit CCDB Air ist der Hinterbau sicher noch potenter.


----------



## NoStyle (11. Mai 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Wie schaut es bei Rune/ spitfire mit den klettereigenschaften aus, hat das mal jemand vergleichen können?
> Fakt ist, mein rune ist eine Waffe bergab, auf den enduro runden mit meinen Jungs quäle ich mich jedoch ein wenig ab.
> Ich möchte auf die flachen Winkel aufgrund der bergab-Performance nicht verzichte . Bergauf könnte aber gehen.


Ich konnte das Rune nur 1x vergleichend fahren, von daher ein eher "schwammiger" Vergleich, aber insgesamt ist das Spitfire schon spürbar spritziger und leichtfüssiger zu fahren, wenn man beide Bikes in ihrer Gesamtheit betrachtet. Das Spitfire erscheint hinten insgesamt etwas straffer. Dazu ist die Geometrie für ein Trailbike zwar "radikal", aber etwas gemäßigter als das Rune. Ein etwas längeres Oberrohr/Reach gepaart mit dem 1° steileren LW bei nahezu gleichem Radstand und Kettenstrebenlänge machen sich an steileren Anstiegen sehr positiv bemerkbar. Liegt wohl an einer leicht anderen Gewichtsverteilung auf dem Bike, jedenfalls habe ich nur in wenigen Ausnahmen mal ein steigendes Vorderrad. Bergab hält sich der Kompromiss in Grenzen, zumindest bezüglich Geometrie.
Vielleicht kommt es auch ein wenig darauf an wie man die Bikes aufbaut. Ein sehr leichtes Rune mit 16cm Gabel, tourenmäßiger Bereifung, entsprechender Schaltübersetzung und Platform-Dämpfer hat vielleicht mehr Allround-Potential als ein auf bergab getrimmter Aufbau ...


----------



## NoStyle (11. Mai 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch für so Trails wie den Flowtrail in Stromberg sollte es doch ausreichend stabil sein. Ein Bekannter von mir fängt auch mit Mtbn/Nduro an und wenn sein Bike da ist (leider kein Banshee) fahr ich mal mit ihm nach Stromberg. Dann werde ich mal testen wie es sich im untersten Streckenabschnitt so schlägt. Aber da ich auf dem Hometrail gut damit zurecht komme und auch der Tschilitrail kein Problem war bin ich zuversichtlich. Ich hab halt den Fox Dämpfer drin. Mit CCDB Air ist der Hinterbau sicher noch potenter.


Ob der CCDB soviel "potenter" ist als die neuen Fox kann ich nicht sagen. Ich weiss nur dass mir das Spitfire insgesamt (Geometrie, Steifigkeit, Haltbarkeit) unheimlich viel Sicherheit vermittelt.
Dazu habe ich die grundsätzliche Einstellung dass mich das Bike niemals hindert, sondern nur meine Fahrtechnik oder meine Traute ... bin ja auch schon etwas älter ... 
Das Spitfire kann sicherlich mehr als ich ihm zumute ...


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Mai 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Wie schaut es bei Rune/ spitfire mit den klettereigenschaften aus, hat das mal jemand vergleichen können?
> Fakt ist, mein rune ist eine Waffe bergab, auf den enduro runden mit meinen Jungs quäle ich mich jedoch ein wenig ab.
> Ich möchte auf die flachen Winkel aufgrund der bergab-Performance nicht verzichte . Bergauf könnte aber gehen.


Ich denke das is ein klarer Fall. Das Rune hat schon Freeride-Gene und ist bergab eine Waffe. Bergauf tritt es sich wie die meisten Enduros in der Gewichtsklasse. Bin "kurz" das Rune von Sirios den Berg hochgefahren. Mit CCDB Air "CS" und auf kurzer Strecke ging's sehr gut. Aber es ist und bleibt ein Vollblut-Enduro. Das Spitfire fühlt sich auch auf langen Anstiegen und ausgedehnten Touren wohl. Ist mehr ein Trailbike mit Enduro-Genen. Ich muss das Fahrwerk schon straff fahren damit ich nicht durchschlage. Hat man halt viel Feedback und brauch einen etwas aktiveren Fahrstil was nicht unbedingt schlecht ist. Mir hat's was gebracht. Auf unsern Trails im Saarland ist man meist gut bedient mit den 140mm Federweg. Vorne sind ja auch 160mm wie es viele beim Rune fahren. Da kann ja dann kein riesen Unterschied sein. Anders sieht's aus wenn beim Rune z.B. ne 170mm Float o.Ä. vorne arbeitet. Die Flipchips machen die Bikes zudem sehr vielseitig. Auch mit den unterschiedlichen Geo-Setups lassen sich die Fahreigenschaften beider Bikes wesentlich beeinflussen. Ein anderer Dämpfer wäre wie bereits gesagt auch ne Option. Das Rune lässt sich sicher sehr uphilltauglich aufbauen, aber is klar das auf langer Strecke und steilen Stücken das Spitfire etwas angenehmer ist. Hoffe das hilft dir etwas. 

Edit: Hab grade gesehen das du auch den Climb Switch fährst. Dann ist über den Dämpfer wohl nicht mehr soviel zu machen. Höchstens einer mit Lock Out!? Aber versuch erstmal die Chips von Low auf Mid zu wechseln.


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Mai 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ob der CCDB soviel "potenter" ist als die neuen Fox kann ich nicht sagen. Ich weiss nur dass mir das Spitfire insgesamt (Geometrie, Steifigkeit, Haltbarkeit) unheimlich viel Sicherheit vermittelt.
> Dazu habe ich die grundsätzliche Einstellung dass mich das Bike niemals hindert, sondern nur meine Fahrtechnik oder meine Traute ... bin ja auch schon etwas älter ...
> Das Spitfire kann sicherlich mehr als ich ihm zumute ...


Denke schon! Ist ein Fox Float CTD und kein Float X. Das es nie hindert kann ich voll und ganz unterschreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (11. Mai 2015)

Ich hab den Vergleich Phantom/Rune seit ca. einer Woche und bin seit ich das Phantom habe 200km damit gefahren. Man merkt beim Antritt deutlich den Unterschied zwischen den beiden und bergauf im Wiegetritt geht das Phantom super.

Bergab lässt es auch nicht viel vermissen. Ist halt straffer. Das Rune dagegen eine Sänfte.
Mit dem Rune kann man bergab alles fahren. In der flachen Stellung fährt sich das Teil wie ein DHler. Wenn dann noch eine 170mm Gabel vorne werkelt, ist man auch schon beinahe bei DH Lenkwinkeln.

Habe das Rune ein Jahr lang für alles genutzt. Mittlerweile ist ein LRS mit unter 1700gr dran (Tune/WTB/CX-Ray) und hinten ein Rock Razor in Pacestar. Seit dem Umbau fahre ich auch gerne Touren mit dem Rad . Vorher mit dicken Schlappen vorn/hinten und schwerem LRS war es nicht so spaßig. Fahre mit 160mm vorne und Flip Chips auf steilster Stellung Touren. Für den Park werden die Chips dann gedreht. Eigentlich hätte das Rad alleine fast gereicht. Aber da ich bei mir daheim viel mit Tourenfahrern fahre und die Strecken echt nicht anspruchsvoll sind, habe ich mir das Zweitrad gegönnt.

Hat man zwei LRS und kommt mit einem Rad aus, ist das Rune eine Waffe. Klettert  besser als mein damaliges 2012er Speci Enduro.

Edit:
Bisher habe ich bergauf mit dem Phantom noch keinen meiner PRs auf Strava geknackt. Die habe ich alle mit dem Rune geholt! (Lyrik, CCDBair cs, 14,2kg)


----------



## Jussi (11. Mai 2015)

Wie lang sind denn eure Touren so? 
Fahre das Rune auch mit 170mm, CCDB und tiefster Stellung bei den Chips. 14,2kg.
Meine Touren bewegen sich meist so um die 25-30km. Laut Handy 600 bis 700hm.

Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen das dass Rune schlecht klettert im Gegenteil. Im Vergleich zu den Kollegen (Canyon Trailzone, Radon Swoop, Giant Reign SX und auch meinem altem Scott Ransom) klettert das Rune mit 1x11 viel besser! Liegt wohl auch am Sitzwinkel.
Was im übrigen auch alle so bestätigt haben. Ich werde damit kein Rennen gegen ein 120 oder 140mm mit 13kg aufwärts gewinnnen aber will man das? @bobtailoner was fahren deine Kollegen denn? Bist du mit dem Rune vielleicht etwas zu "dick" unterwegs und du vergleichst die Klettereigenschaften mit einen CC?


----------



## sirios (11. Mai 2015)

@FlyingLizard und ich sind vor ein paar Wochen den Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben gefahren. Wer den kennt, der weiß, dass es die etwas über 40 km schon in sich haben. Das ging mit dem Rune viel besser als mit meinem Torque oder Strive. Man sollte sich aber im Klaren sein, dass die wahre Bestimmung des Rune darin liegt gemütlich bergauf zu fahren und dann bergab die Sau rauszulassen


----------



## bobtailoner (11. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mein rune natürlich auch recht dick aufgebaut.
Kein unbedingt leichter lrs, Reifen mit gutem grip, 35mm vorbau klettert auch weniger gut.
Ich lasse gerne offen und fahre weitaus lieber bergab als bergauf.
Ich werde mal die mittlere Position am Hinterbau testen.
Ich bin davor specialized enduro 29, stumpjumper evo und cannondale jekyll gefahren. Alle gingen bergauf etwas besser, haben aber in der downhill performence klar gegen das rune verloren. Daher ja die Entscheidung für das rune. Ich würde ein spitfire 1:1 mit den Teilen vom Rune aufbauen. Daher geht es nur um die performence vom Rahmen.


----------



## NoStyle (11. Mai 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Ich habe mein rune natürlich auch recht dick aufgebaut.
> Kein unbedingt leichter lrs, Reifen mit gutem grip, 35mm vorbau klettert auch weniger gut.
> Ich lasse gerne offen und fahre weitaus lieber bergab als bergauf.
> Ich werde mal die mittlere Position am Hinterbau testen.
> Ich bin davor specialized enduro 29, stumpjumper evo und cannondale jekyll gefahren. Alle gingen bergauf etwas besser, haben aber in der downhill performence klar gegen das rune verloren. Daher ja die Entscheidung für das rune. Ich würde ein spitfire 1:1 mit den Teilen vom Rune aufbauen. Daher geht es nur um die performence vom Rahmen.


D.h. eventuell XL Rune-Rahmen weg und dafür L oder XL Spitfire-Rahmen?
Wie gesagt - insgesamt sind die Unterschiede nicht riesig zwischen den beiden, aber sehrwohl spürbar zugunsten vom Spitfire im Bezug auf Allround-Einsatz, uphill-freundlichere Geometrie und dem etwas strafferen, progressiveren Hinterbau. Am Gewicht spart man ca. 200-250 Gramm, das macht es also nicht. Ein adäquater Dämpfer macht auch im Spitfire viel aus. Ich verzichte gerne auf Platform, kann aber bezüglich Vortrieb sicher helfen!

Wieviel FW hat denn Deine Mattoc? Die "darf" dann maximal 16cm haben. Den Vorbau könntest Du ruhig so lassen, gerade wenn Du beim Spitty auf XL gehst. Vielleicht einen 2. Satz etwas leichter rollenden Reifen für die längeren Touren und die jetzigen Reifen für Geballer.

Vielleicht beim Rune zunächst mal mit Reifen und Flipchip-Stellung experimentieren. Eventuell die Mattoc auf 16cm traveln? Dann mal schauen wie sich die Fahreigenschaften für Dich positiv ändern ... ?


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Mai 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Ich habe mein rune natürlich auch recht dick aufgebaut.
> Kein unbedingt leichter lrs, Reifen mit gutem grip, 35mm vorbau klettert auch weniger gut.
> Ich lasse gerne offen und fahre weitaus lieber bergab als bergauf.
> Ich werde mal die mittlere Position am Hinterbau testen.
> Ich bin davor specialized enduro 29, stumpjumper evo und cannondale jekyll gefahren. Alle gingen bergauf etwas besser, haben aber in der downhill performence klar gegen das rune verloren. Daher ja die Entscheidung für das rune. Ich würde ein spitfire 1:1 mit den Teilen vom Rune aufbauen. Daher geht es nur um die performence vom Rahmen.


Also ich hab versucht deine Frage auf den Post zu beantworten -> 





bobtailoner schrieb:


> Wie schaut es bei Rune/ spitfire mit den klettereigenschaften aus, hat das mal jemand vergleichen können? Fakt ist, mein rune ist eine Waffe bergab, auf den enduro runden mit meinen Jungs quäle ich mich jedoch ein wenig ab. Ich möchte auf die flachen Winkel aufgrund der bergab-Performance nicht verzichte . Bergauf könnte aber gehen.


 
Da war die Frage nach dem Vergleich Uphill Rune / Spitfire. Oder hab ich das falsch aufgefasst?  Bergab bist du performancemäßig mit dem Rune natürlich besser bedient. Nur sollte auch klar sein das man sich mit dem Spitfire bergab auch keineswegs verstecken muss und es besser klettert als ein Rune (ausgehend von gleicher Ausstattung). Ist ja auch irgendwie logisch, dass das Rune mit 160mm Hinterbau besser Richtung Tal geht als ein Spitty mit 140mm. Umgekehrt geht das Spitty "etwas weniger" mühsam bergauf was natürlich nicht bedeutet das ein Rune wesentlich schlechter klettert. Hab versucht genau auf deine Frage einzugehen. Puuuh ... Jetzt hab'n wa's aber!


----------



## lakekeman (11. Mai 2015)

Ich hab hier zwar kein Rune, aber ein Spitfire und ein Ion16 (das würde ich mal mit dem Rune gleichsetzten).
Das Spiti ist recht leicht aufgebaut (~13KG), das Ion eher schwer (~14,5KG).
Klar merkt man im direkten Vergleich Unterschiede, was ich aber hauptsächlich auf den unterschiedlichen Aufbau zurückführe.
Natürlich ist das Spitfire etwas agiler und vor allem straffer.

Aber wie ich den Berg hochkomme und das auch noch im Vergleich zu meinen Mitfahrern ist wohl zu 95% eher meine Fitness als irgendein Unterschied der Räder  Zumindest sind sie bergauf immer schneller - und platt bin ich mit beiden Bikes


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Mai 2015)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich hab hier zwar kein Rune, aber ein Spitfire und ein Ion16 (das würde ich mal mit dem Rune gleichsetzten).
> Das Spiti ist recht leicht aufgebaut (~13KG), das Ion eher schwer (~14,5KG).
> Klar merkt man im direkten Vergleich Unterschiede, was ich aber hauptsächlich auf den unterschiedlichen Aufbau zurückführe.
> Natürlich ist das Spitfire etwas agiler und vor allem straffer.
> ...


Haha  Jo! Das hab'n wir ganz außen vor gelassen.


----------



## numinisflo (11. Mai 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Ich habe mein rune natürlich auch recht dick aufgebaut.
> Kein unbedingt leichter lrs, Reifen mit gutem grip, 35mm vorbau klettert auch weniger gut.
> Ich lasse gerne offen und fahre weitaus lieber bergab als bergauf.
> Ich werde mal die mittlere Position am Hinterbau testen.
> Ich bin davor specialized enduro 29, stumpjumper evo und cannondale jekyll gefahren. Alle gingen bergauf etwas besser, haben aber in der downhill performence klar gegen das rune verloren. Daher ja die Entscheidung für das rune. Ich würde ein spitfire 1:1 mit den Teilen vom Rune aufbauen. Daher geht es nur um die performence vom Rahmen.



Ich kann dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Da du zuvor aber Enduro 29" gefahren bist werfe ich mal das Prime in den Raum.
Jetzt müsste nur jemand in der Lage sein, das Rune mit dem Prime zu vergleichen...


----------



## Andreas.blub (11. Mai 2015)

Rune = Prime
Spiti = Phantom 
Kleine vs. Große Räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (11. Mai 2015)

lakekeman schrieb:


> ... Aber wie ich den Berg hochkomme und das auch noch im Vergleich zu meinen Mitfahrern ist wohl zu 95% eher meine Fitness als irgendein Unterschied der Räder  Zumindest sind sie bergauf immer schneller - und platt bin ich mit beiden Bikes


Das ist definitiv ein Punkt! 
Das damals angeteaste Rune hatte ne 17cm Lyrik und saftig griffige DH-Bereifung, wenn ich mich recht erinnere - das erste Aufsitzen und die erste Abfahrt fühlten sich wie auf meinen alten Freeridern an. Jedenfalls bin ich mit ordentlicher "Arroganz" überall runter und drüber, hatte aber bei jedem Anstieg nen Blutsturz im Hirn ... 
Nachdem wir die Bikes wieder zurück getauscht haben und man unterschiedliche (Trail)Wege ging, war ich letzenendes doch froh mich für das Spitfire und gegen das Rune entschieden zu haben. Das Rune ist toll, aber für meinen persönlichen Allround-One-Bike-Einsatz zu viel des Guten. Nach 5 Jahren Wildcard war das Spitfire der "logischere" Step ...

@bobtailoner : Wo fährst Du denn überwiegend? Hast Du noch ein weiters Bike? Für´s Grobe?


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Mai 2015)

Also wenn man noch ein Bigbike hat definitiv Spitty. Wenn nicht definitiv Rune. Das macht definitiv Sinn!


----------



## Andreas.blub (11. Mai 2015)

Würde ich so unterschreiben. Mit 160er Fast Lyrik und flacher Stellung hab ich mich noch nicht unterbiket gefühlt. Für deutsche Parks sicherlich ausreichend.

Vllt. kommt bei mir das Rune weg und es gesellt sich ein Darkside zum Phantom. Hm....


----------



## NoStyle (11. Mai 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Also wenn man noch ein Bigbike hat definitiv Spitty. Wenn nicht definitiv Rune. Das macht definitiv Sinn!


Wenn man sich damit nicht overbiked fühlt, dann definitiv ...


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Mai 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Würde ich so unterschreiben. Mit 160er Fast Lyrik und flacher Stellung hab ich mich noch nicht unterbiket gefühlt. Für deutsche Parks sicherlich ausreichend.
> 
> Vllt. kommt bei mir das Rune weg und es gesellt sich ein Darkside zum Phantom. Hm....


Willkommen auf der dunklen Seite der Macht!


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Mai 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Wenn man sich damit nicht overbiked fühlt, dann definitiv ...


Bikes hat Mann nie genug!  Oder meinst du weil man dann überdimensioniert Federweg hat. Ich werde das Darkside nie und nimmer an die Grenze bringen, aber es gibt mir ein sicheres Gefühl und macht einfach Spaß. Mit sowas kann ich mich besser rantasten an Sprünge. Mein Spitty verzeiht meine Fahrfehler nicht so gut.


----------



## NoStyle (11. Mai 2015)

@21XC12 : Naja, das kommt einfach darauf an wieviel (Mountain)Bikes man haben möchte und wie man sie einsetzt bzw. wo man damit fährt. 
Mit Musik (bin Drummer) als zweites intensives Hobby habe nicht die ausreichende Zeit und Mittel für mehrere Bikes und bei "Eins für Alles" muss es für 70-80% der gefahrenen Trails passen. Die restlichen Prozent muss mein Körper ausgleichen.   Deshalb bei mir Spitfire statt Rune. 
Vielleicht stellt sich @bobtailoner  die selbe Frage, sonst würde er nicht zwischen den beiden abwägen ... ?
Bei anderen ist es eben anders was Zeit usw. angeht und zwei oder mehrere Bikes sind sinnvolle Optionen ...


----------



## Andreas.blub (11. Mai 2015)

Die gefahrenen Kilometer pro Woche spielen natürlich auch eine Rolle. Bei mir waren es letzte Woche knapp über 200km. 

Da kommt schnell mal was zusammen und man ist froh wenn man ein zweites Bike im Keller hat, um bei Defekten wenigstens noch was fahren zu können.


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Mai 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @21XC12 : Naja, das kommt einfach darauf an wieviel (Mountain)Bikes man haben möchte und wie man sie einsetzt bzw. wo man damit fährt.
> Mit Musik (bin Drummer) als zweites intensives Hobby habe nicht die ausreichende Zeit und Mittel für mehrere Bikes und bei "Eins für Alles" muss es für 70-80% der gefahrenen Trails passen. Die restlichen Prozent muss mein Körper ausgleichen.   Deshalb bei mir Spitfire statt Rune.
> Vielleicht stellt sich @bobtailoner  die selbe Frage, sonst würde er nicht zwischen den beiden abwägen ... ?
> Bei anderen ist es eben anders was Zeit usw. angeht und zwei oder mehrere Bikes sind sinnvolle Optionen ...


Klar! Hätte ich noch ein weiteres Hobby würde ich auch kürzer treten. Ist trotzdem cool wenn man für jeden Zweck das passende hat. Ich möchte das Rune auch mal richtig fahren. Interessiert mich sehr. Dürfte nicht so schwer sein. Kenne mittlerweile 4 Leute aus meiner Kante die es fahren. 2 davon fahren noch ein Demo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (11. Mai 2015)

Woher kommst du genau? So ein Darkside wäre mal eine Testfahrt wert 

Edit: Gerade auf der letzten Seite noch mal geschaut. Wenn du nach Stromberg fährst, sag mal Bescheid. Bin in 1 1/2 std da. Könnte Rune und Phantom hinten ins Auto werfen.


----------



## culoduro (11. Mai 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Kollege hat sich das ultimative Shuttlemobil gekauft. Ein Logenplatz für's Spitfire. So geil die Karre!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saarland?? Das lila anodisierte Niner WFO kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor. Ist vom Jojo, oder?


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Mai 2015)

odysseus schrieb:


> Saarland?? Das lila anodisierte Niner WFO kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor. Ist vom Jojo, oder?


Haha! Geil! So klein is die Welt.


----------



## culoduro (11. Mai 2015)

dann grüss ihn mal schön vom Alex aus Bayern


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Mai 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Woher kommst du genau? So ein Darkside wäre mal eine Testfahrt wert
> 
> Edit: Gerade auf der letzten Seite noch mal geschaut. Wenn du nach Stromberg fährst, sag mal Bescheid. Bin in 1 1/2 std da. Könnte Rune und Phantom hinten ins Auto werfen.


Klar, meld mich dann hier. Würde da sehr gerne mal wieder hin. Sind knapp 2 1\2 Stunden von mir.


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Mai 2015)

odysseus schrieb:


> dann grüss ihn mal schön vom Alex aus Bayern


Schon erledigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (11. Mai 2015)

Falls dein Kumpel mit dem Pickup Lust hat kann er uns in Stromberg gerne shutteln


----------



## Livanh (11. Mai 2015)

Gibts hier eigentlich auch Rosenheimer mit Runes oder Spitfires die nicht größer als M sind ?


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Mai 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Falls dein Kumpel mit dem Pickup Lust hat kann er uns in Stromberg gerne shutteln


Geht das?


----------



## Kharne (11. Mai 2015)

Wenn du gerne AvD bist bestimmt


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Mai 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wenn du gerne AvD bist bestimmt


 AvD?


----------



## Kharne (11. Mai 2015)

*A*rsch*v*om*D*ienst


----------



## freetourer (11. Mai 2015)

Man könnte ja auch mal versuchen ein inoffizielles Banshee Treffen im eher nördlichen Raum zu veranstalten (z.B. Bikepark Winterberg oder Willingen, Flowtrail Stromberg, ...)

Die Atmosphäre und der Umgangston hier in den Banshee Threads ist ja eigentlich durchweg sehr positiv und entspannt. - Würde doch bestimmt eine lässige und lockere Veranstaltung sein.

Es ist zwar ja immer schwierig viele Leute unter einen Hut zu bekommen aber vielleicht bekommt man ja doch ein paar Banshee Fahrer zusammen.

Bei der Gelegenheit könnte man ja auch mal auf verschiedenen Bikes zur Probe sitzen und wäre sich dann für zukünftige Anschaffungen bez. der Größenwahl sicherer. (Jaja - ich weiß: Frauen und Bikes verleiht man nicht) 

Prime und Phantom könnte ich dann mitbringen.


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Mai 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> *A*rsch*v*om*D*ienst


Hab schon gegooglet und den Automobilclub von Deutschland gefunden.


----------



## bobtailoner (11. Mai 2015)

Da bin ich wieder... War den ganzen Tag mit dem eine unterwegs.
Ich werde jetzt einfach ein wenig rumtesten. Ich danke euch für die vielen Meinungen und statements. War viel interessantes dabei.
Ich bin mir bewusst, dass 20mm Differenz im Federweg einen Unterschied machen. Mit ist klar, dass die Fitness wichtig ist. All das sind Faktoren die ich achte und abwäge.
Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen viel fahren und das rune nochmal ein wenig an seine Grenzen, und mich an meine bringen.
Danach gibt's ne Entscheidung.


----------



## Andreas.blub (11. Mai 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Geht das?



Man könnte vom P3 unten am Wild Hog nach oben auf den Parkplatz fahren. Da geht ja die normale Landstraße lang. Spart man sich alle Höhenmeter. Weiß aber nicht mehr genau wie weit es vom Parkplatz oben zum Traileinstieg ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (12. Mai 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Man könnte vom P3 unten am Wild Hog nach oben auf den Parkplatz fahren. Da geht ja die normale Landstraße lang. Spart man sich alle Höhenmeter. Weiß aber nicht mehr genau wie weit es vom Parkplatz oben zum Traileinstieg ist


Aha! Wusste garnicht das das geht. Ich frag den mal ob er Interesse hat.


----------



## Andreas.blub (12. Mai 2015)

Musst dir mal die Karte auf der Seite angucken


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Mai 2015)

Ok! Weiteres klären wir am besten per PM.


----------



## NoStyle (12. Mai 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Da bin ich wieder... War den ganzen Tag mit dem eine unterwegs.
> Ich werde jetzt einfach ein wenig rumtesten. Ich danke euch für die vielen Meinungen und statements. War viel interessantes dabei.
> Ich bin mir bewusst, dass 20mm Differenz im Federweg einen Unterschied machen. Mit ist klar, dass die Fitness wichtig ist. All das sind Faktoren die ich achte und abwäge.
> Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen viel fahren und das rune nochmal ein wenig an seine Grenzen, und mich an meine bringen.
> Danach gibt's ne Entscheidung.


Nochmal meine Tips:
- Gabel auf 16cm traveln
- Flipchip-Stellungen durchprobieren
- leichter rollende Bereifung
- Bei allem den Spaß nicht vergessen - und dass das Bike nur ein "Tool" ist, zum Sammeln schöner Erlebnisse!


----------



## bobtailoner (12. Mai 2015)

-Gabel hat 160mm
-flipchip werde ich mal auf die mittlere Position stellen.
-evtl leichter rollender Reifen hinten
-Spaß ist mehr als genug vorhanden 


Gesagt, getan:

-Flipchip auf mittlerer Position
-vorne dreht sich jetzt ein highroller, hinten ein ardent


----------



## NoStyle (12. Mai 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch mal versuchen ein inoffizielles Banshee Treffen im eher nördlichen Raum zu veranstalten (z.B. Bikepark Winterberg oder Willingen, Flowtrail Stromberg, ...)
> 
> Die Atmosphäre und der Umgangston hier in den Banshee Threads ist ja eigentlich durchweg sehr positiv und entspannt. - Würde doch bestimmt eine lässige und lockere Veranstaltung sein.
> 
> ...


Damit das nicht untergeht: Finde ich ein gute Idee! "Einfach" Ort und Termin setzen und hoffen dass möglichst viele kommen können.


----------



## nsc (12. Mai 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Damit das nicht untergeht: Finde ich ein gute Idee! "Einfach" Ort und Termin setzen und hoffen dass möglichst viele kommen können.


 
Ich auch


----------



## san_andreas (12. Mai 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Damit das nicht untergeht: Finde ich ein gute Idee! "Einfach" Ort und Termin setzen und hoffen dass möglichst viele kommen können.




Orte im "nördlichen Raum" sind anscheinend immer die einzige Location für Forumstreffen...
Das schönere Gelände ist wohl eher im Süden.


----------



## R.C. (12. Mai 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das schönere Gelände ist wohl eher im Süden.



Aber im echten Sueden, nicht bei euch im Norden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (12. Mai 2015)

Nochmal ein Pic aus dem Blackforrest (Igellochtrail / Hornberg)





Das Rune macht nach wie vor eine gute Figur. Für das Gelände rund um Hornberg ist einfach mit 32 + 11-42 auf 26" super geeignet. 
Immer wieder ne Freude mit dem Hobel zu fahren. Ob technisch oder mit flow und speed, immer das perfekte Bike


----------



## NoStyle (12. Mai 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Orte im "nördlichen Raum" sind anscheinend immer die einzige Location für Forumstreffen...
> Das schönere Gelände ist wohl eher im Süden.


Das möchte ich nicht anzweifeln! 
Ich schätze mal "im Norden" sind die größeren Ballungsgebiete, NRW ist ja ein gutes Beispiel dafür, vielleicht liegt´s daran ...
Ich persönlich käme auch in den Süden für ein WE und vermutlich müsste man eh mehrere solcher Treffen ausrufen, oder?


----------



## san_andreas (12. Mai 2015)

650b


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Mai 2015)

@san andreas
Sehr fesch!  Ich würde deinen Aufbau auf 13,6kg hinschätzen.Wie weit liege ich daneben?


----------



## Maxed (13. Mai 2015)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich hab hier zwar kein Rune, aber ein Spitfire und ein Ion16 (das würde ich mal mit dem Rune gleichsetzten).
> Das Spiti ist recht leicht aufgebaut (~13KG), das Ion eher schwer (~14,5KG).
> Klar merkt man im direkten Vergleich Unterschiede, was ich aber hauptsächlich auf den unterschiedlichen Aufbau zurückführe.
> Natürlich ist das Spitfire etwas agiler und vor allem straffer.
> ...


Noch son Spinner der die 2 Bikes hat  

Mit deiner Aussage hast du völlig Recht. Ich hab das Spitty dafür aber mit 2x10 aufgebaut (für die schwächeren Tage ), und fahr mit beiden gern.


----------



## Raesfeld (13. Mai 2015)

Rune und ich im Schwarzwald. Igellochtrail Richtung Hornberg.
Unsere Erstbefahrung, die nächsten Male wird es etwas flüssiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (13. Mai 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @san andreas
> Sehr fesch!  Ich würde deinen Aufbau auf 13,6kg hinschätzen.Wie weit liege ich daneben?



Liegt so glatt bei 14 kg, kommt aber auf 13,6 kg, wenn die Mavic Reifen getauscht sind. Die sind mir mit 900/990g einfach zu schwer für den normalen Gebrauch.


----------



## Jakten (13. Mai 2015)

@san_andreas , deine "Erklärung" zum Farbkonzept find ich super 

Und das Rad natürlich auch


----------



## san_andreas (13. Mai 2015)

Paßt gut, gell ! Rote Hose, gelbe Schuhe


----------



## NoStyle (13. Mai 2015)

@san_andreas : Sieht richtig gut aus. Auch bezüglich der Proportionen Rahmen/Laufradgröße. 
Lass mal bei Gelegenheit hören wie Dir 650B gefällt!


----------



## bobtailoner (13. Mai 2015)

Es fehlt aber einfach eine variostütze


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Mai 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Es fehlt aber einfach eine variostütze


Das kommt ganz drauf an.... 

Wenn man viel in Gegenden mit hohen Bergen unterwegs ist, braucht man sie eigentlich nicht, weil man die Stütze meist nur einmal verstellt, nachdem man oben angekommen ist und wieder runter düst. Dafür nehme ich keine Variostütze mit und spare mir das Gewicht. Ich selbst habe auch keine im Rune, denke mittlerweile aber drüber nach, weil ich inzwischen eigentlich alles mit dem Rune fahre und mein Zweitbike (für so rauf-runer-rauf-runter Geheize) eigtl. nur noch mit dem Kinderanhänger hinten dran herum steht und die Vario Stütze dort sowieso für nix ist, weil ich mit Anhänger bergab einfach keine brauche... beim Rune würde ich sie aber sehr oft unnnötig mit haben. Schwierig, schwierig. Im Bikepark brauche ich sie auch nicht *g*


----------



## san_andreas (13. Mai 2015)

Die kommt ja noch. Wenn man keine hat, vermisst man sie auch nicht so. Und die Syntace Carbon ist halt einfach geil.

@NoStyle: beim ersten Kontakt war's erstmal eine merkliche Veränderung, aber wohl vorallem deshalb weil die Laufräder zusätzlich zur Größe auch noch 260g schwerer sind und die Reifen insgesamt auch gut 450g. Das merkt man einfach, nicht unbedingt positiv erstmal.
Reifen kommen aber andere, dann ist der Unterschied viel geringer und man kann besser vergleichen.
Die Mavic Reifen bleiben halt für härteres Gelände.


----------



## NoStyle (13. Mai 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> ... beim ersten Kontakt war's erstmal eine merkliche Veränderung, aber wohl vorallem deshalb weil die Laufräder zusätzlich zur Größe auch noch 260g schwerer sind und die Reifen insgesamt auch gut 450g. Das merkt man einfach, nicht unbedingt positiv erstmal.
> Reifen kommen aber andere, dann ist der Unterschied viel geringer und man kann besser vergleichen.
> Die Mavic Reifen bleiben halt für härteres Gelände.


Verstehe. Bei mir war es genau umgekehrt - mit dem 650B-LRS habe ich, all-inclusive Discs, Kassette, Reifen, Schläuche, feiste 993 Gramm gegenüber dem 26er-LRS gespart. Der war halt hardcore, der 650B so edel wie es finanziell machbar war. Der Unterschied war definitiv spürbar, vielleicht auch wegen dem Gewichtsunterschied. Hat man sich aber daran gewöhnt bleibt das verbesserte Überroll-Verhalten, was ich an Wurzeln, Steinen etc.  merke. Nicht riesig, aber positiv!
Dazu kam beim Spitfire das Tretlager in eine für mich angenehme neutrale Höhe, da ich supertiefe Tretlager nicht immer gebrauchen kann.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Mai 2015)

Das hat sich auch schnell gegeben. Man merkt halt erstmal den Unterschied richtig dicke, auch dass man anders schaltet.

Der positive Effekt stellt sich dann schon ein.


----------



## BrotherMo (13. Mai 2015)

von der letzten Ausfahrt vor der Kiefer-Op


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (13. Mai 2015)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> von der letzten Ausfahrt vor der Kiefer-Op
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386201


Alles Gute!


----------



## BrotherMo (13. Mai 2015)

Danke.... Gestern war es soweit...

Jetzt erstmal 2-3 Wochen "Sportverbot"


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Mai 2015)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Danke.... Gestern war es soweit...
> 
> Jetzt erstmal 2-3 Wochen "Sportverbot"


Gibt Schlimmeres! Das wird schon ... Nutz die Zeit für anderen Unfung. Neue Teile und Bikes kaufen, einen Urlaub in BC buchen mit Helishuttle und einen Downhiller von 20 auf 10 kg abspecken zum Beispiel.


----------



## Raesfeld (15. Mai 2015)

Ein Bisschen was aus Ettlingen bei Karlsruhe. Der zweite Teil des Videos stammt aus Bad Herrenalb von der Teufelsmühle.


Der Rune V2 Thrad generiert nicht so viele Views und folglich auch nicht so viele konstruktive Kommentare


----------



## Mr.Sound (15. Mai 2015)

Dann zeig ich meins hier auch mal wieder





Gruß Sven


----------



## malice (15. Mai 2015)

Immer wieder eine Augenweide


----------



## bobtailoner (15. Mai 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> -Gabel hat 160mm
> -flipchip werde ich mal auf die mittlere Position stellen.
> -evtl leichter rollender Reifen hinten
> -Spaß ist mehr als genug vorhanden
> ...


 
Ich setze hier nochmal an.
Die Geo mit der mittleren FlipChip Position passt mir oersönlich nicht so wirklich.
Also wieder zurückgeschraubt.
Der Ardent am Hinterrad macht bisher einen ordentlichen Dienst am Hinterrad, hat aber nicht den Grip den ich vom Highroller gewohnt bin.
Alles in Allem ist also alles wieder so wie gehabt und ich bin nun ein wenig überzeugter, das für mich beste Set-up gefunden zu haben.
Der Eindruck, dass das Rune schlechter klettert war wohl doch etwas voreilig. Ich bin mir socher, dass ein Spitfire etwas quirliger ist aber ich glaube mit dem Rune schon so ziemlich alles zu haben was ich brauche


----------



## numinisflo (15. Mai 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Ich setze hier nochmal an.
> Die Geo mit der mittleren FlipChip Position passt mir oersönlich nicht so wirklich.
> Also wieder zurückgeschraubt.
> Der Ardent am Hinterrad macht bisher einen ordentlichen Dienst am Hinterrad, hat aber nicht den Grip den ich vom Highroller gewohnt bin.
> ...


Es müsste und heißen. Nicht oder.

Also die Antwort auf die Frage Spitfire vs Rune.

PS: mach doch mal wieder ein schönes Bild von deinem schönen Bike.


----------



## Jussi (16. Mai 2015)

Der Ardent ist dafür bekannt dass er schnell, aber kontrolliert ausbricht. 
Ist ein Spaßreifen, zum heizen gibt´s sicher bessere aber driften mit dem Ardent macht richtig laune!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (17. Mai 2015)

Mein Rune - Der aktuelle Stand:

- Tech 3 E4 eingebaut, Leitungen gekürzt und getestet --> Top Bremse!
- Spank Oozy Trail 295 Laufräder von den Decals befreit
- Etwas Staub von der gestrigen Runde 

Geplant:
- Die Pike wird der neuen 36er Float weichen
- Es kommt ein zweiter Laufradsatz für Einsätze im Park mit entsprechender Bereifung


----------



## BommelMaster (17. Mai 2015)

geil!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (17. Mai 2015)

Sehr geiles Gerät !


----------



## Raesfeld (17. Mai 2015)

@sirios Was ist das für ein Umbau an deinem Schaltwerk?


----------



## sirios (17. Mai 2015)

Das Material dafür stammt vom @BommelMaster . Die Idee dahinter ist, dass man die Begrenzungsschraube beim 1x10 DIY wieder weiter reindrehen kann und die Schaltperformance auf den kleinen Ritzeln besser wird. Es lief bei mir vorher auch schon gut, aber mir hat die Optik und die Idee gefallen 

Ach und auf dem Bild sieht man, dass ein neuer Schaltzug fällig wäre !


----------



## nullstein (17. Mai 2015)

Perverses Rune!
Wird die Float 36 mit 26" kombiniert oder 27,5?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (17. Mai 2015)

@nullstein Danke !

Ich bleib bei 26". Das funktioniert top mit dem Rune, also warum wechseln ?


----------



## san_andreas (17. Mai 2015)

Für nullstein mit Dreck


----------



## sirios (17. Mai 2015)

@san_andreas ist das echter Dreck oder "Spray-On-Mud" ?


----------



## nullstein (17. Mai 2015)

@sirios:
Klar läuft das Rune super mit 26". Hatte irgendwie im Hinterkopf, dass 27,5 Gabel in Kombination mit 26" Laufrädern semioptimal ist.

@san_andreas:
Sehr gut. Beruhigt mich


----------



## san_andreas (17. Mai 2015)

Hehe, die Beweisklamotten sind leider schon in der Maschine.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Mai 2015)

Wenn Sturm und schweres Gerät mit dem Wald fertig sind...


----------



## sirios (18. Mai 2015)

Also da hat das Rune ja ganz schön gewütet...


----------



## BrotherMo (18. Mai 2015)

Sag ich doch immer! Die Biker machen den Wald kaputt....


Sehr schönes Rune on 27,5


----------



## Mr.Sound (19. Mai 2015)

Wieder unterwegs gewesen, der Hobel schreit förmlich "Führ mich aus"  Da kann Man(n) natürlich nicht anders! 





Gruß Sven


----------



## Deleted 294333 (19. Mai 2015)

Das ist glaube ich das meistfotografierte Rad der Welt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (19. Mai 2015)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Das ist glaube ich das meistfotografierte Rad der Welt!


Du hast den Boardi vergessen!


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. Mai 2015)

Boing Boing!

Einmal letzten Sommer, als unser zwerg noch im Bauch war. 






Und einmal letzten Sommer, wo es nur geregnet hat...





Wenn jemand interessiert was ich letztes Jahr so gemacht habe: http://www.trickytrails.com/2014-five-reasons-why/ *ggg*


----------



## 21XC12 (19. Mai 2015)

Hier mal ein kurzes Filmchen von meinem *Test *"Spitfire im Bikepark". Hab nur meine letzte Abfahrt gefilmt, weil ich einfach zu faul zum filmen war. Gibt eh genug endlos lange Videos von Lac Blanc. Ist also nix Besonderes. Gechilltes Runterrollen mit passender Musik. 

Die "la Fat" habe ich mal bewusst ausgelassen. Das wollte ich dem Bike nicht zumuten. Die "la Nuts" war leider zeitlich nicht mehr drin. Im Übrigen mussten die 140mm ganz schön was wegstecken. Den Dämpfer habe ich von ursprünglich 190 auf 210 psi aufgepumpt und bin bei kleinen Drops immernoch durchgeschlagen. Trotzdem hat's mega Gaudi gemacht. Aber es nächste mal hol ich doch lieber das Darkside mit, da es einfach besser geeignet ist.

Watch in HD!


----------



## Mr.Sound (19. Mai 2015)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Das ist glaube ich das meistfotografierte Rad der Welt!



Du bist doch glaub auch Hobbyknippser, wenn sich die Möglichkeit bietet dann abdrücken oder? Ist ja nicht immer nur das Bike sondern möglichst schönes drumherum ausserdem waren Jekyll und mein Alutech Cheaptrick eindeutig öfter abgelichtet 



21XC12 schrieb:


> Du hast den Boardi vergessen!



Richtig der ist auch ordentlich dabei, hat aber die schöneren Hintergründe

@GrazerTourer immer wieder hammermäßige Pics 

@21XC12 welche Klasse an Federweg fährt denn da vorraus?

Gruß Sven


----------



## 21XC12 (19. Mai 2015)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> @21XC12 welche Klasse an Federweg fährt denn da vorraus?
> 
> Gruß Sven


 
Ist ein Nicolai mit 26" und 160mm Federweg, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## Arthur27 (20. Mai 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Die "la Fat" habe ich mal bewusst ausgelassen. Das wollte ich dem Bike nicht zumuten.



Warum eigentlich ? Die grossen Drops auf der la Fat sind besser geshaped als die kleinen auf der la Easy, die du mitgenommen hast.
Ich denke dass Strecken wie die la Roots dem Fahrwerk da deutlich mehr zusetzen 
Aber ich gebe dir Recht, dass es auf Dauer mit einem BigBike mehr Spass macht, da es auch kraftschonender ist.
Auf jeden Fall schön gefahren ! 

Bzgl. dem Banshee Treffen bei Stromberg:
Ich fahre zwar selbst kein Banshee, kenne aber jemanden der eins besitzt. Vielleicht kann ich ihn ja überreden, mal sein übliche Bikerevier zu verlassen


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. Mai 2015)

@21XC12 
Da kriegt man richtig Lust auf flowige Bikepark Strecken!


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Mai 2015)

@Chef #27 
Danke! Das ich die "la Fat" ausgelassen habe liegt wohl zum Teil auch daran, dass ich vieles da noch nicht gefahren bin und die Erstbefahrung mit dem Darkside mir mehr Sicherheit gibt. Auf der "la Roots" waren wir auch nicht wirklich schnell unterwegs, weil's nass war. Da hatte ich keine Durchschläge. War wohl einfach zu langsam. 

@GrazerTourer 
Jo, hab jetzt auch voll Bock. Besonders der Lift is was Feines.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (20. Mai 2015)

Schönes Filmchen.  Das macht richtig Lust auf Lac Blanc. Die Strecke ist ja absolutes Spitty Terrain und sieht sehr flowig aus. 
(die drops gehen optisch nahezu ins flat, kein Wunder, dass der Dämpfer da alles nutzt, was er hat)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (20. Mai 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Schönes Filmchen.  Das macht richtig Lust auf Lac Blanc. Die Strecke ist ja absolutes Spitty Terrain und sieht sehr flowig aus.
> (die drops gehen optisch nahezu ins flat, kein Wunder, dass der Dämpfer da alles nutzt, was er hat)


Danke! Nur die Schlange am Lift muss man ausblenden. Da war an dem Tag der Untergang. Auf der "Easy, Smooth und Cool" hat man mit dem Spitfire keinen wirklichen Nachteil gegenüber einem Bigbike. Ich zumindest auf den übrigen Strecken schon. Die Drops auf der "Easy" haben keine wirkliche Landung, aber hoch sind die auch nicht. Falls ich mal wieder Geld zuviel habe und jemand im Bikemarkt einen Vivid Air in der passenden Einbaulänge hat versuche ich es mal damit ...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (20. Mai 2015)

Du hast den Fox im Spitty, oder ?

Wobei auch mein CCDB absolut die 2 Volumenspacer braucht, um mit solchen drops ins flat klarzukommen. Mit einem Spacer schlägt der auch bei sowas durch (bei 14mm sag).




> Auf der "Easy, Smooth und Cool" hat man mit dem Spitfire keinen wirklichen Nachteil gegenüber einem Bigbike. Ich zumindest auf den übrigen Strecken schon.



Fürs grobe kann man ja dann das BigBik auspacken. Aber ab und zu mit dem Spitty auf den flowigeren pisten "räubern" macht ja auch Laune. 
(bei Zeiten werd ich mein Operator schlachten und die Teile in ein Darkside transplantieren. Spitty und Darkside, maximal reduzierter und alles abdeckender Fuhrpark....)


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Mai 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Du hast den Fox im Spitty, oder ?
> 
> Wobei auch mein CCDB absolut die 2 Volumenspacer braucht, um mit solchen drops ins flat klarzukommen. Mit einem Spacer schlägt der auch bei sowas durch (bei 14mm sag).
> 
> ...


Ja, hab den Fox. Vielleicht lass ich den auch überarbeiten. Mal sehen ...
Der neue Fox Float X2 würde mich auch interessieren.
Ich finde auch das Spitfire und Darkside sich perfekt ergänzen und alles abdecken. Die Charakteristik der beiden Bikes ähnelt sich auch nicht zu stark. Find ich ne gute Idee dein Vorhaben. Viel Erfolg mit der Umsetzung! 

@deralteser hat glaube ich auch vor seinen Fuhrpark (Darkside) um ein Spitfire zu erweitern.


----------



## Andreas.blub (20. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube auf kurz oder lang kommt auch bei mir ein Darkside zum Rune und Phantom dazu. 

Aber erstmal abwarten wie viel Zeit zum Park fahren ich im neuen Job noch habe. Da hat man dann theoretisch die Kohle für alles, aber keine Zeit mehr die Böcke zu fahren. Nur für 2 mal Urlaub im Jahr brauch ich keinen Downhiller


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (20. Mai 2015)

> Da hat man dann theoretisch die Kohle für alles, aber keine Zeit mehr die Böcke zu fahren.



So sieht leider die Realität aus, ja.


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Mai 2015)

Ja das is bitter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (20. Mai 2015)

@21XC12 jep, das Spitty wird kommen. 2016er Modelle sind von mir anvisiert. Das Teil KANN nur rocken. Besser kann ein Darkside Besitzer seinen Fuhrpark bestimmt nicht ergänzen. Mittlerweile hat mein Baby schon viele Hometrails und ein paar Parks gesehen (Warstein, Willingen). Man kann definitiv sagen "das Teil will in die Luft" und ist super verspielt. Ich bin absolut froh, mein TR450 abgegeben zu haben.

@Andreas.blub 
Das Darkside lohnt sich auch für Einsätze außerhalb von Bikeparks oder vom Bikeurlaub.



Hö, hö...Und für alle , die grad keinen Urlaub haben gibts nen 



Aber keine Sorge, bald hat mich der job auch wieder fest im Griff....verdammt...


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Mai 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Hö, hö...Und für alle , die grad keinen Urlaub haben gibts nen Anhang anzeigen 388111
> 
> Aber keine Sorge, bald hat mich der job auch wieder fest im Griff....verdammt...


 
 Schönen Resturlaub noch. Lass krachen!


----------



## Andreas.blub (20. Mai 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> So sieht leider die Realität aus, ja.



Scheiß Leben . Ich gewinn im Lotto!


----------



## NoStyle (20. Mai 2015)

Pfooooaaaaaarr, wenn ich nochmal jünger wär ...


----------



## P3 Killa (20. Mai 2015)

Sehr geil das neue Legend.
Hier mein Rune.



Suche immer noch nach jemandem der gerne gegen ein Spitfire tauschen möchte


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Mai 2015)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Sehr geil das neue Legend.
> Hier mein Rune.
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das ein M? Sieht sehr kompakt aus auf dem Bild. 27,5"?


----------



## P3 Killa (20. Mai 2015)

Ja ist M und 27.5".


----------



## deralteser (20. Mai 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Pfooooaaaaaarr, wenn ich nochmal jünger wär ...


Evtl. kommts 2016er Spitfire ja auch in dem krassen grün Dann aber mal her damit


----------



## Hagen3000 (21. Mai 2015)

Aktuelles Familienfoto und ein bisschen Darkside-Gerolle Anfang der Saison aus den Parks in der Gegend


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Mai 2015)

@Hagen3000 Sehr cool! Flow, flow, flow!  

Cool finde ich ja das Wetter. Bei mir schaut es im Bikepark auch immer so aus, haha. :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (21. Mai 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Evtl. kommts 2016er Spitfire ja auch in dem krassen grün Dann aber mal her damit


Ich sehe mich an Farben leider schnell satt. Zudem finde ich die Kratzfestigkeit einer Anodisierung schon fein. Beim ltd. orange Spitfire hatte ich allerdings schon ziemlich hohen Puls. Sollte Banshee für 2016 die Veränderungen vornehmen die ich mir wünsche, würde ich dann sicher wieder über einen farbigen Rahmen nachdenken ...


----------



## deralteser (21. Mai 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich sehe mich an Farben leider schnell satt. Zudem finde ich die Kratzfestigkeit einer Anodisierung schon fein. Beim ltd. orange Spitfire hatte ich allerdings schon ziemlich hohen Puls. Sollte Banshee für 2016 die Veränderungen vornehmen die ich mir wünsche, würde ich dann sicher wieder über einen farbigen Rahmen nachdenken ...


Ich bin jahrelang ein babyblaues SX Trail gefahren. In Sachen Farben bin ich abgehärtet. Wobei ich aktuell sehr auf Raw stehe, konnte ich dem neon-orange vom 2014er Darkside dann doch nicht wiederstehen. Was für Veränderungen wünschst Du Dir für das 2016er Spitfire?


----------



## NoStyle (21. Mai 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Ich bin jahrelang ein babyblaues SX Trail gefahren. In Sachen Farben bin ich abgehärtet. Wobei ich aktuell sehr auf Raw stehe, konnte ich dem neon-orange vom 2014er Darkside dann doch nicht wiederstehen. Was für Veränderungen wünschst Du Dir für das 2016er Spitfire?


Oh ja, beim babyblauen SX hatte ich damals auch fast zugeschlagen, mich aber dann für´s Banshee Wildcard entschieden ...

Ich weiss, die 26-Lover werden mich schnorcheln und meucheln , aber ich fänd eine angepasste Geo auf 650B angenehm. Würde heissen angepasst auf die Federgabeln (10mm(?) mehr Einbauhöhe), Kettenstrebenlänge wie bei 26" (≈ 430mm), 10mm tieferes Tretlager. Vielleicht etwas steileren Sitzwinkel mit leicht längerem Reach.
Dazu eine zusätzliche Rahmengröße XXL, denn die Leute über 1,9m Größe könnten insgesamt mehr Länge, Sitzrohr und Steuerrohr (höherer Stack) vertragen. Für kleinere wie mich könnte man die Sitzrohre dafür etwas einkürzen, z.B. 44 statt 47cm bei L ...
Und damit ich richtig auffe Schnauze kriege: Wenn möglich mehr Reifenfreiheit im Hinterbau für die Plus-Formate. So könnte man reguläre 650B in 2.5 mit den kurzen Dropouts fahren und/oder 650B+ (z.B. 2.8 - 3.2) in den längeren. Wer Bock hat fährt 26+ in den kurzen, da der Umfang fast wie 650B ist. Wer´s braucht von mir aus noch ein zusätzliches Dropout für Boost. So wäre man Banshee-typisch maximal flexibel. Ok, 26 wäre dann weg, oder nur mit sautiefem Tretlager.
Für die Umwerfer-Fahrer ne leicht geänderte Kabelführung = alles auf dem Unterrohr. Alte Umwerfer kann man im kleinen Bogen unter´s Tretlager führen. Die neuen Shimanos kommen dann von oben/Unterrohr.
Weniger Rahmengewicht brauche ich persönlich nicht unbedingt, genauso wie Carbon. Aber je nach Preis - wer weiss ... ?


----------



## trailterror (21. Mai 2015)

Veto


----------



## deralteser (21. Mai 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Oh ja, beim babyblauen SX hatte ich damals auch fast zugeschlagen, mich aber dann für´s Banshee Wildcard entschieden ...
> 
> Ich weiss, die 26-Lover werden mich schnorcheln und meucheln , aber ich fänd eine angepasste Geo auf 650B angenehm. Würde heissen angepasst auf die Federgabeln (10mm(?) mehr Einbauhöhe), Kettenstrebenlänge wie bei 26" (≈ 430mm), 10mm tieferes Tretlager. Vielleicht etwas steileren Sitzwinkel mit leicht längerem Reach.
> Dazu eine zusätzliche Rahmengröße XXL, denn die Leute über 1,9m Größe könnten insgesamt mehr Länge, Sitzrohr und Steuerrohr (höherer Stack) vertragen. Für kleinere wie mich könnte man die Sitzrohre dafür etwas einkürzen, z.B. 44 statt 47cm bei L ...
> ...


Auf die Plus Formate lege ich persönlich keinen Wert. Für mich stehen die "verfluchten"  27,5" allerdings auch an erster Stelle. Was Du zu den Kabelführungen zwecks Umwerfermontage geschrieben angesprochen hast finde ich definitiv interessant! Mal sehen was kommt.


----------



## NoStyle (21. Mai 2015)

Also 26+ kann ich mir sehr gut für technisch-trialmäßiges Fahren vorstellen. 650B mag ich seid 2 Jahren sehr, B+ brauche ich aber nicht, genauso wenig wie "Boost".
Meine Kabelführung hatte ich mal auf mtbr.com gepostet. Würde einfach heissen die alten Führungs-Tabs unterhalb des Unterrohrs weglassen und stattdessen 3-fach Tabs auf dem Unterrohr. Wäre dann auch zu den neuen Shimano Umwerfern kompatibel.


----------



## freetourer (21. Mai 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Also 26+ kann ich mir sehr gut für technisch-trialmäßiges Fahren vorstellen. 650B mag ich seid 2 Jahren sehr, B+ brauche ich aber nicht, genauso wenig wie "Boost".
> Meine Kabelführung hatte ich mal auf mtbr.com gepostet. Würde einfach heissen die alten Führungs-Tabs unterhalb des Unterrohrs weglassen und stattdessen 3-fach Tabs auf dem Unterrohr. Wäre dann auch zu den neuen Shimano Umwerfern kompatibel.



Man bräuchte dann auf dem Unterrohr 4-fach Tabs, da ja dort auch noch die Leitung für die Stealth- oder Integra- Stütze entlangführt.

Etwas längerer Reach, kürzeres Sitzrohr und niedigerer Stack fände ich auch gut.

Ausserdem könnte das Prime noch einen etwas flacheren LW und etwas mehr Federweg bekommen.


----------



## NoStyle (21. Mai 2015)

@freetourer : Hast Recht - die Stealth-Verlegung habe ich vergessen! Na dann mit 4-fach Tabs, wäre ne sehr cleane Führung ...


----------



## san_andreas (21. Mai 2015)

Wäre clean, wenn man die Tabs etwas versetzter anschweißen würde. So sitzen die sehr eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (22. Mai 2015)

Jetz mal Butter bei de Fische!
Bis wann ist denn erfahrungsgemäss mit Infos zu 2016er Modellen zu rechnen? 
Und kann es sein das bald ne Limitied Edition 2015 kommt? Oder gibts die nur zu besonderen Anlässen?
Mfg,
Fux


----------



## NoStyle (22. Mai 2015)

Erfahrungsgemäss, wie bei den meisten non-big-Playern auch, so um die Eurobike/Interbike rum ...


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Mai 2015)

Zwangspause


----------



## trailterror (22. Mai 2015)

Scheisse!

Gute besserung.


----------



## Andreas.blub (22. Mai 2015)

Da verschieben wir das Treffen woh etwas! 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## NoStyle (22. Mai 2015)

Uhhhh Schlüsselbein ist soooo kacke 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (22. Mai 2015)

Danke!!!  Schulter wäre schlimmer gewesen.


----------



## Andreas.blub (22. Mai 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Danke!!!  Schulter wäre schlimmer gewesen.



Meine ~7 (irgendwann aufgehört zu zählen) mal ausgekugelte Schulter bestätigt dies.

Wenn du magst kannst du mir dein Darkside schicken. Ich führe das gute Stück dann solange was aus


----------



## malice (22. Mai 2015)

Damn, gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung!


----------



## deralteser (22. Mai 2015)

@21XC12
Von mir auch gute Besserung. Ne Plattenosteosynthese ist allerdings meist schneller Belastungsstabil wie ne rein konservative Behandlung mit Rucksackverband (Wobei in der Regel nur kompliziertere Sachen mit ner Platte versorgt werden).Klar, ne Schultergeschichte ist wesentlich langwieriger - musste ich leider auch schon erfahren. Allerdings nerven solche Geschichten besonders bei angefangener Saison tierisch...egal, was es nun im Einzelnen ist.
Kopp hoch Jung


----------



## sirios (22. Mai 2015)

@21XC12 Gute Besserung hab ich dir ja heut schon persönlich gewünscht. War aber prima dass du trotzdem noch lachen und blödsinn machen kannst . Also Kopf hoch!


----------



## svenson69 (22. Mai 2015)

Von mir auch gute Besserung
Mir gehts im moment nicht anderst,trage schon seit 4 Wochen einen Gips am Arm unnütz durch die Gegend.Durfte heute auch meinen lang ersehnten Saalbachurlaub absagen
Und dazu steht das neue Bike seit 3 Wochen in der Garage und wartet auf die Jungfernfahrt


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. Mai 2015)

Oje! Gute Besserung! :/


----------



## culoduro (22. Mai 2015)

Ja, von mir auch noch gute Besserung!!


----------



## frogmatic (22. Mai 2015)

Autsch - gute Besserung!


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Mai 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Von mir auch gute Besserung
> Mir gehts im moment nicht anderst,trage schon seit 4 Wochen einen Gips am Arm unnütz durch die Gegend.Durfte heute auch meinen lang ersehnten Saalbachurlaub absagen
> Und dazu steht das neue Bike seit 3 Wochen in der Garage und wartet auf die Jungfernfahrt


Gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (23. Mai 2015)

sirios schrieb:


> @21XC12 Gute Besserung hab ich dir ja heut schon persönlich gewünscht. War aber prima dass du trotzdem noch lachen und blödsinn machen kannst . Also Kopf hoch!


Jo, war schön das ihr mir einen Besuch abgestattet habt.


----------



## Jussi (23. Mai 2015)

Oje! Gute Besserung euch zwei!
@svenson69 
Mit Gips am Arm kann man aber Fotos machen.
Was steht denn da neues rum?


----------



## svenson69 (23. Mai 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Oje! Gute Besserung euch zwei!
> @svenson69
> Mit Gips am Arm kann man aber Fotos machen.
> Was steht denn da neues rum?


Danke
Bilder sind schon längst gemacht
Nur ist es leider kein Banshee geworden.Der Plan war eigentlich ein Darkside,aber für den Rahmen hätte ich wieder neue Teile gebraucht ( anderes Achs und Innenlagermaß ) und das Rune hätte ich verkaufen müssen.Das bekomm ich aber nicht übers Herz,das behalte ich und wird auch wieder aufgebaut,sobald ich weiß wie sich das neue verhält und ich eventuell was anderes an Teilen brauche.
So hab ich mich mal für ein Alutech Sennes entschieden,da hat alles vom Rune gepasst ( bis auf Kleinigkeiten )
Hat zwar etwas mehr Federweg wie geplant,aber bei dem Gewicht und vom Papier her die Geometrie,da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen
Da es eigentlich nicht zum Thema passt mal nur ein kleines Bild


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (23. Mai 2015)

@21XC12 : Gute Besserung.


Ich hab heute mal ein alternatives 650b setup geklöppelt.
Die Subrosas waren in 26" nicht in Emerald Grün verfügbar, deswegen mal 27.5 ausprobieren.
Der 2.2er TK passt auch in 27.5 in die kurzen 26er Dropouts.



























Der 26er Spike LRS bleibt für kurze Touren, zum Spielen und zum Ballern.


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Mai 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> @21XC12 : Gute Besserung.
> 
> 
> Ich hab heute mal ein alternatives 650b setup geklöppelt.
> ...


Passt sau gut!


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Mai 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Danke
> Bilder sind schon längst gemacht
> Nur ist es leider kein Banshee geworden.Der Plan war eigentlich ein Darkside,aber für den Rahmen hätte ich wieder neue Teile gebraucht ( anderes Achs und Innenlagermaß ) und das Rune hätte ich verkaufen müssen.Das bekomm ich aber nicht übers Herz,das behalte ich und wird auch wieder aufgebaut,sobald ich weiß wie sich das neue verhält und ich eventuell was anderes an Teilen brauche.
> So hab ich mich mal für ein Alutech Sennes entschieden,da hat alles vom Rune gepasst ( bis auf Kleinigkeiten )
> ...


Wieso? Gibt doch 142er Dropouts. Hab damals meine Kurbel mit Innenlager verkauft und für das Geld die gleiche neu mit der passenden 83er Breite im Bikmarkt geschossen. Das Sennes ist zwar schön, aber das Darkside is einfach ne Augenweide.


----------



## culoduro (23. Mai 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> @21XC12 : Gute Besserung.
> 
> 
> Ich hab heute mal ein alternatives 650b setup geklöppelt.
> ...



in welcher Länge und Ausführung fährst du eigentlich Deine Manitou im Spitfire? 160mm, 26" Version?


----------



## deralteser (23. Mai 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> @21XC12 : Gute Besserung.
> 
> 
> Ich hab heute mal ein alternatives 650b setup geklöppelt.
> ...


Gefällt! Gute Felgenwahl!


----------



## grey (23. Mai 2015)

Gute Besserung allen Verletzten. 

@MalcolmX und mein Darkside:




noch so hübsch sauber:




aber doch umsonst geputzt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (23. Mai 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wieso? Gibt doch 142er Dropouts. Hab damals meine Kurbel mit Innenlager verkauft und für das Geld die gleiche neu mit der passenden 83er Breite im Bikmarkt geschossen. Das Sennes ist zwar schön, aber das Darkside is einfach ne Augenweide.


Das Darkside wär finanziell einfach zuviel gewesen.
Hab halt auch schon viel gelesen das die Kettenlinie mit 142mm sehr schwer hinzubekommen ist.
Und hauptsächlich war auch der Grund, das zum Rune nicht viel unterschied gewesen wäre.Und das Rune möchte ich im moment nicht eintauschen wollen
Dauert jetzt halt etwas bis das wieder steht.
Und das Darkside ist ja auch nicht aus der Welt.Wer weiß was noch so kommt.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (23. Mai 2015)

odysseus schrieb:


> in welcher Länge und Ausführung fährst du eigentlich Deine Manitou im Spitfire? 160mm, 26" Version?



Ist die 27.5er Gabel (sprich 44mm offset).
Hab sie auf 150mm getravelt.

Die grünen Subrosa Laufräder sind 27.5 (in 26er dropouts, ich hasse lange Kettenstreben).
Ich hab zum ballern noch nen 26er Laufradsatz mit Spank Spike 35.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (23. Mai 2015)

> Gefällt! Gute Felgenwahl!



Danke.
Mir kommen eh nur Spanks ins Haus. 
Ich hab so um die 40 Laufräder aufgebaut. 
Davon ca. 15 Spank (Oozy, Subrosa, Spike).
Gibt nichts, was steifer ist und was sich einfacher aufbauen lässt.

(ZTRs, Superstars, Pacentis und ein paar andere waren o.k., aber nie so wie die Spank)


----------



## MalcolmX (23. Mai 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Das Darkside wär finanziell einfach zuviel gewesen.
> Hab halt auch schon viel gelesen das die Kettenlinie mit 142mm sehr schwer hinzubekommen ist.
> Und hauptsächlich war auch der Grund, das zum Rune nicht viel unterschied gewesen wäre.Und das Rune möchte ich im moment nicht eintauschen wollen
> Dauert jetzt halt etwas bis das wieder steht.
> Und das Darkside ist ja auch nicht aus der Welt.Wer weiß was noch so kommt.


Zwischen Rune mit Singlecrown und Darkside mit Boxxer sind charakterlich Welten...
Ideal wäre aber wohl Spitfire und Darkside...


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Mai 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Ideal wäre aber wohl Spitfire und Darkside...


Da reißt einer wieder ein Thema an..... Hmm....


----------



## R.C. (23. Mai 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Ideal wäre aber wohl Spitfire und Darkside...



Rune und Legend. Oder Phantom, Rune und Legend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (23. Mai 2015)

Spitty, Darky und Rampant


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Mai 2015)

Es is halt so eine Sache. Wenn ich mir jetzt, was ich echt gerne würde, ein Darkside besorgen tät, könnte ich von dem ganzen XC Enduro Zeug nix verwenden. Ich bräuchte eine Gabel, eine breite Kurbel, einen LRS... Das ist halt ein bisserl viel zum Probieren.  so ein Spitfire wäre aber parallel schnell aufgebaut...


----------



## deralteser (23. Mai 2015)

Evtl. sickert ja irgendwas interessantes zu den 2016er Modellen auf den DirtMasters in Winterberg durch
Das Darkside tauchte 2014 dort auch auf.


----------



## svenson69 (23. Mai 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Zwischen Rune mit Singlecrown und Darkside mit Boxxer sind charakterlich Welten...
> Ideal wäre aber wohl Spitfire und Darkside...


Also mit der 180er Fox habe ich auf allen Strecken wo ich vorher auch mit meiner Mario-Boxxer gefahren bin,nicht das Gefühl irgendwas zu vermissen.Deswegen hätte ich das Darkside auch mit SC-Gabel aufgebaut.
Aber wenn ich dran denke was die 160mm vom Rune schon mitmachen,dann wären die 2cm mehr schon klasse gewesen.Das muss ja alles glatt bügeln.
Am besten wäre es einfach von Spitfire bis Legend jedes Modell einmal in der Garage,dann ist ruhe


----------



## biker123456 (23. Mai 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Ich hab heute mal ein alternatives 650b setup geklöppelt.
> ...



Ich kann da nur noch einen Race Face Atlas Monster Green Lenker oder den neuen Atlas (35mm Klemmung) empfehlen  :


----------



## MalcolmX (23. Mai 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Rune und Legend. Oder Phantom, Rune und Legend.


Legend hatte ich vorm Darkside.
Mir macht das Darkside noch mehr Spass


----------



## deralteser (23. Mai 2015)

@biker123456 
Konsequent das Konzept durchgezogen. Ein geiles Gerät


----------



## frogmatic (24. Mai 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Legend hatte ich vorm Darkside.
> Mir macht das Darkside noch mehr Spass


Weil...?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (24. Mai 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Ich kann da nur noch einen Race Face Atlas Monster Green Lenker oder den neuen Atlas (35mm Klemmung) empfehlen  :




Ja, das ist ja gerade erstmal "Konzeptfindungsphase". Wollte erstmal sehen, ob ich das grün mag und ob mir die Mattoc gefällt.
Beides gefällt und bleibt, also ist der Plan folgender:

- Emerald grüner Spank Lenker. (Der Atlas Monster passt nicht, hab ich schon drangehalten. Der ist ja kugelgestrahlt/matt.)
- Zug und Druckstufen-Einsteller der Mattoc werd ich grün eloxieren. Evtl. auch die Aircap und Teile der Achse. Decals der Mattoc schweben mir matt/stealth vor.
- Kind Shok LEV Abdeckkappe eloxier ist auch Emerald Grün
- Einstellknöppe vom Dämpfer
- evtl. bisken was an der Hope (borecaps, Ausgleichsbehälterkappen), aber zu viel solls auch nicht werden.

Dann wirds schon stimmiger.
Hab gestern noch fix die Emerald-Subrosas auch in 26 Zoll bestellt und stricke den 26er LRS auch auf die grünen Felgen um.
(nen 26er LRS bleibt auf alle Fälle als Variante bei dem Bock, ist so schön tief und verspielt damit)


So in etwa stell ich mir das vor:


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Mai 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ja gerade erstmal "Konzeptfindungsphase". Wollte erstmal sehen, ob ich das grün mag und ob mir die Mattoc gefällt.
> Beides gefällt und bleibt, also ist der Plan folgender:
> 
> - Emerald grüner Spank Lenker. (Der Atlas Monster passt nicht, hab ich schon drangehalten. Der ist ja kugelgestrahlt/matt.)
> ...


Geiles Konzept!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornspirit (24. Mai 2015)

Gute Besserung an die Verletzten!



MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Hab gestern noch fix die Emerald-Subrosas auch in 26 Zoll bestellt und stricke den 26er LRS auch auf die grünen Felgen um.
> (nen 26er LRS bleibt auf alle Fälle als Variante bei dem Bock, ist so schön tief und verspielt damit)



Top! So sehe ich dass auch. Fahre gerade auch 26" obwohl der 650b Laufradsatz über 400g leichter ist... Trotzdem verspielter


----------



## MalcolmX (24. Mai 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Weil...?


Vornerum hat es dieselbe schön flache Geo, aber hinten eine Kennlinie mit mehr Pop und die kürzeren Kettenstreben.
Bedeutet besseres Gefühl in der Luft, etwas hecklastiger beim Kurvenshredden und die 180mm fühlen sich auch ausgezeichnet an... Für mich ist es das perfekte Parkbike, auf verblockten Worldcupstrecken hast du mit dem Legend noch eine Spur mehr Reserven... Ich fühle mich rundum wohl am Darkside...bin das Legend davor 3 Saisonen gefahren...
Schön tief ist das Darkside auch, knapp über 340mm Tretlager in der flachsten Stellung...


----------



## riotact (24. Mai 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> so ein Spitfire wäre aber parallel schnell aufgebaut...



Nachdem ich mittelfristig von einsamem Spitfire auf spaßiges Hardtail + Rune umsteigen will, könntma uns da fast gegenseitig ergänzen?  (I weiß grad ned ob i das ned eh schonmal anklingen hab lassen? )


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Mai 2015)

riotact schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mittelfristig von einsamem Spitfire auf spaßiges Hardtail + Rune umsteigen will, könntma uns da fast gegenseitig ergänzen?  (I weiß grad ned ob i das ned eh schonmal anklingen hab lassen? )


Blau, blau, blau ist meine Lieblingsfarbe. 
Blau, blau, blau ist alles was ich hab! 

Darum lieb ich alles was so blau ist, 
Weil man Schatz ein Banshee Radl ist! 



Nun, das hast du einmal anklingen lassen, ja, aber mein Rune, das bleibt wo es ist. Bei Papa!


----------



## riotact (24. Mai 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Blau, blau, blau ist meine Lieblingsfarbe.
> Blau, blau, blau ist alles was ich hab!
> 
> Darum lieb ich alles was so blau ist,
> ...



Verdammt!  Hehe, genau des Blau is der Grund für meine (nunmehr wiederholte) Anmerkung. I werd net aufgeben


----------



## riotact (24. Mai 2015)

Um auch was zum Thema beizutragen:

Nachdem ich heuer recht arg vom Defektteufel geplagt worden bin (Probleme mit den Buchsen beim Wechsel auf neuen Dämpfer, Verbogenes 42t Ritzel, kaputte Charger Kartusche in der Pike) stand heute endlich mal wieder eine kleine aber interessante (dem Wetter angepasste) Tour am Programm... am Gipfel:






... bereits mit Vorfreude auf die Abfahrt:






... die auf jeden Fall Spaß machte  ..






.. unter anderem wegen der Aussicht:






... aber leider viel zu früh endete. Es meldete sich der Defektteufel wieder zurück und vermieste die letzten 150 hm der Tour:







Wenn's läuft, dann läuft's.. in dem Fall leider im Negativen


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. Mai 2015)

Also mit dem Karma wirst du niemals tauschen dürfen!


----------



## 21XC12 (25. Mai 2015)

Bin grade frustriert, weil mein geiler Fuhrpark jetzt mal mindestens 4 Wochen vor sich hingammelt.  Da sind so ein paar technische Defekte zwar ärgerlich, aber im Grunde nicht der Rede wert. Trotzdem hoffe ich du bleibst künftig verschont. Kann ja auch schon nerven, aber denk dir einfach "Gibt Schlimmeres!".


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. Mai 2015)

Ein Bike mit dem Karma wird man nicht los, vergiss es! 
Im Ernst, eine baldig  Verbesserung der Situation wünsche ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (25. Mai 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Vornerum hat es dieselbe schön flache Geo, aber hinten eine Kennlinie mit mehr Pop und die kürzeren Kettenstreben.
> Bedeutet besseres Gefühl in der Luft, etwas hecklastiger beim Kurvenshredden und die 180mm fühlen sich auch ausgezeichnet an... Für mich ist es das perfekte Parkbike, auf verblockten Worldcupstrecken hast du mit dem Legend noch eine Spur mehr Reserven... Ich fühle mich rundum wohl am Darkside...bin das Legend davor 3 Saisonen gefahren...
> Schön tief ist das Darkside auch, knapp über 340mm Tretlager in der flachsten Stellung...


Dankeschön!
Ich kenne beide halt  nur vom sehen.
Was ich weiß ist, dass ich höchst selten auf verblockte Worldcupstrecken komme 

Im Moment fahre ich die einfacheren Parks oft mit meinem Devinci Franktik, mein 901 nehme ich wenn es ernst wird, was selten passiert, wie dass ich mal nach Wildbad komme. Bin aber neulich mit dem Frantik wg. Defekt am Liteville in Todtnau gewesen und auch nicht gestorben...

So ein Parkbike was Doppelbrücke erlaaubt aber nicht ganz so ein Sofa ist klingt schon attraktiv.
Aber eigentlich habe ich schon jetzt zuviel Räder :/


----------



## MalcolmX (25. Mai 2015)

Ein Kollege hat unlängst mal das Darkside direkt mit seinem Devinci Wilson verglichen und war danach etwas unglücklich...
Und Liteville... Weg mit den beiden und her mit dem Darkside, tat ich sagen


----------



## frogmatic (25. Mai 2015)

Hab ein Frantik, kein Wilson...
Das Teil ist halt noch tourentauglich, und ich bekäme nix dafür.

Ich bau erstmal mal das Spitfire fertig zusammen, dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## biker123456 (26. Mai 2015)

... da wird wohl morgen ein Test bei den News erscheinen! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/75549


----------



## Caese (26. Mai 2015)

Na endlich! Schade, dass es nicht das Spitfire ist (imho das interessantere Rad). Das wurde in den News schon 2013 versprochen


----------



## san_andreas (27. Mai 2015)

Vom Gesichtsbuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _markus (27. Mai 2015)

Viel sinnloser kann man beim Rune das Geld für einen Dämpfer nicht ausgeben.


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Mai 2015)

Was'n das für ein Dämpfer? Öhlins? Sieht irgendwie unpassend aus.


----------



## bobtailoner (27. Mai 2015)

Push industries Elevensix, warum soll das Ding sinnlos sein?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. Mai 2015)

push.


----------



## _markus (27. Mai 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Push industries Elevensix, warum soll das Ding sinnlos sein?


Ich bin nicht der Meinung das der Dämpfer an und für sich sinnlos ist, nur wozu im Rune? Das ist einer der letzten Rahmen wo ein Dämpfer mit umschaltbarer/zuschaltbarer Dämpfung/Plattform/was auch immer etwas bringt. Soll heißen der Rahmen funktioniert auch so SEHR gut.


----------



## bobtailoner (27. Mai 2015)

Ok, da geb ich dir schon recht. Aber warum nicht versuchen noch ein bissl mehr rauszukitzeln.


----------



## Caese (27. Mai 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> ... da wird wohl morgen ein Test bei den News erscheinen!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/75549


hmmm... wie kommst du eigentlich auf heute für das Erscheinen des Tests?


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Mai 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> hmmm... wie kommst du eigentlich auf heute für das Erscheinen des Tests?


Glaub der Test kommt oft (nicht immer) einen Tag nachdem die Bilder hochgeladen werden, da die beim verfassen des Berichts einfach eingebettet werden.


----------



## biker123456 (27. Mai 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Glaub der Test kommt oft (nicht immer) einen Tag nachdem die Bilder hochgeladen werden, da die beim verfassen des Berichts einfach eingebettet werden.


genau so habe ich mir das gedacht!


----------



## Caese (27. Mai 2015)

das wäre naheliegend, scheint mir aber nicht zu stimmen. Hier z.B. sind Bilder vom Phantom im Vergleichstest - http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/74283 - hochgeladen Mitte April; der Test ist aber afaik noch nicht erschienen.
Hier - http://fotos.mtb-news.de/g/431/2015-test-und-technik-der-neusten-produkte - sind ne ganze Latte von Bildern die offensichtlich für Tests schonmal abgelegt wurden;

Hach schade, aber die Bilder schüren die Vorfreude auf ein paar interessante Tests (die dann schon irgendwann) kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiger_powers (27. Mai 2015)

Im vollendetem Zustand und wieder sauber


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Mai 2015)

Mal was anderes!


----------



## gunznoc (28. Mai 2015)

Schöne Grüße aus Madeira 

Macht sich hier sehr gut das Bike. Alles wird ohne Mucken erledigt, wobei die Strecken schon ne ordentliche Nummer sind. 
Aber absolut zu empfehlen. 









Gruß
Niklas


----------



## nullstein (28. Mai 2015)

Oh...Madeira. Ich bin ab dem 16.7. für 14 Tage dort. Bist du die geführten Enduro und DH Touren gefahren?
Würde mich sehr über ein paar Trailtipps (gern via pn) freuen.


----------



## gunznoc (28. Mai 2015)

Jau. Habe alles über Bikulture gemacht. 

Wirklich seeeehr zu empfehlen. Super nette und fähige Guides. Hammer Strecken. Super Aussicht...

Falls du irgendwelche genauen Infos brauchst, melde dich.

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## der freed (28. Mai 2015)

@gunznoc  "wobei die Strecken schon ne ordentliche Nummer sind."
Wie muss man das verstehen? Steil? Technisch? Verblockt? Schwer zu erreichen?


----------



## gunznoc (28. Mai 2015)

der freed schrieb:


> @gunznoc  "wobei die Strecken schon ne ordentliche Nummer sind."
> Wie muss man das verstehen? Steil? Technisch? Verblockt? Schwer zu erreichen?



Die Erreichbarkeit war für uns kein Thema. Wurden immer geshuttelt und von dort zu den Strecken waren es immer lockere Verbindungsstrecken.

Die Strecken sind sehr abwechslungsreich.
Von verblockt mit scharfen Steinen (gerne versteckt unter Gras), krasse Gefälle mit engen Spitzkehren, große Stufen, extrem trocken / staubig und dadurch rutschig, bei Nässe glatte Wurzeln und super schmieriger lehmartiger Boden.

Aber genauso gibt es schön flowige Strecken, gut gebaute Sprünge, schnelle gut einsehbare Abschnitte.

Alle kritischen Stellen wurden vom Guide vorher immer genau erläutert und die einfachen und anspruchsvollen Stellen beschrieben. Also man weiß grob, was einen erwartet. Und je nach Fahrkönnen wurden die Strecken ausgewählt.
Man kann hier defintiv seine Grenzen austesten 

Und absolut ne Reise wert.


----------



## der freed (28. Mai 2015)

Danke dir!  Muss ich mir auf jeden fall fürs Frühjahr 2016 überlegen!


----------



## san_andreas (28. Mai 2015)

Ein Banshee solltest du auch mal überlegen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (28. Mai 2015)

Hab immer noch mein Prime rumstehen  
Die 29" Kiste will wohl niemand kaufen! Bin mit Sunday und Suppressor aber super aufgestellt im Moment, aber recht hast du auf jeden Fall!


----------



## frfreshman (29. Mai 2015)




----------



## FlyingLizard (31. Mai 2015)

mein Rune bekam auch mal etwas Ausflauf


----------



## Caese (31. Mai 2015)

Das sieht nach Spaß aus...
1.) Wooo ist das? (edit: Lac blanc - lesen muss man können)
2.) Ist das über weite Strecken vor dir ein Freund (also Vernunft-) oder n Fremder (also Spass-Bremser)  ? Da schien auf dem Trail einiges los gewesen zu sein.

Wenn man sich die diversen Banshee-Rune-POV-Videos anschaut, dann wäre ich (als Spitfirefahrer) doch mal seeehr an einem Fahrvergleich Spitfire/Rune interessiert. Ich habe mich bisher weder im Mittelgebirge noch in den Alpen mit dem sog. "Trailbike" underbiked gefühlt - und selten sieht man in den Videos etwas, wo man/ich mir "mehr Rad" wünschen würde.
Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass der Unterschied bergauf wie bergab marginal ist... Ich vermute weiter, dass die Dämpferwahl einen größeren Unterschied macht als die Rahmenwahl (zB. Rune mit X-Fusion < Spitfire CCDBInline).
@NoStyle ich glaube du hast schonmal direkt vergleichen können, oder?


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Mai 2015)

Wusste garnicht das es das Spitfire auch in Orange gibt ...  Ihr?


----------



## deralteser (31. Mai 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht das es das Spitfire auch in Orange gibt ...  Ihr?


Na super ... passt mir grad gar nicht in den Kram Sieht schick aus!
Aber 2 orangene bikes sind mir dann eh zuviel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (31. Mai 2015)

@21XC12 
Soll aber nen 2014er V2 sein (Quelle: VitalMTB)...komisch komisch....gabs da ne Ltdversion? Der Aufbau gefällt mir!


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Mai 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> @21XC12
> Soll aber nen 2014er V2 sein (Quelle: VitalMTB)...komisch komisch....gabs da ne Ltdversion? Der Aufbau gefällt mir!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 391557 Anhang anzeigen 391558 Anhang anzeigen 391559 Anhang anzeigen 391560


Keine Ahnung ob's ne Ltd Version gab. Schreib doch Banshee mal ne Mail. Der Dennis beantwortet die recht zügig. Vielleicht gibt's ja Infos über 2015er Ltd Farben. Orange wird dann sicher nicht kommen und blau auch nicht. Bestimmt was Neues wo es noch nicht gab. In dem Giftgrün gab's noch keins. Zweimal Orange würde ich auch nicht wollen. Das ich zweimal Schwarz hab ist auch eher dem Umstand geschuldet, dass ich das Spitty in schwarz so günstig bekommen habe. Zum Neupreis hätte ich auch was in Farbe bevorzugt. Es gab aber auch nur schwarz, raw und minzgrün. Da wäre es dann das raw geworden. Die Farben der Vorjahre blau, rot und orange waren klar besser. Aber bin doch happy mit meinem Black Beauty.


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht kennt es ja noch nicht jeder ... Der lässt es brennen mim Spitfire!


----------



## FlyingLizard (31. Mai 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> Das sieht nach Spaß aus...
> 1.) Wooo ist das? (edit: Lac blanc - lesen muss man können)
> 2.) Ist das über weite Strecken vor dir ein Freund (also Vernunft-) oder n Fremder (also Spass-Bremser)  ? Da schien auf dem Trail einiges los gewesen zu sein.
> 
> ...



Die Vernunftsbremser in schwarz/rot und in blau gehörten zu uns.   

Zum Unterschied der beiden kann ich nichts sagen. Ich dachte zwar auch mal kurz über ein dickeres Bike nach, aber dort bekam ich wieder die Bestätigung dass mir das Rune einfach reicht für alles was ich fahre.


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Mai 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass der Unterschied bergauf wie bergab marginal ist... Ich vermute weiter, dass die Dämpferwahl einen größeren Unterschied macht als die Rahmenwahl (zB. Rune mit X-Fusion < Spitfire CCDBInline).
> @NoStyle ich glaube du hast schonmal direkt vergleichen können, oder?


Naja, sowas ->hier<- mit dem Spitfire finde ich ich (meine persönliche Meinung) schwer grenzwertig. Mit dem Rune geht sowas bedenkenlos. Is schon ne Nummer robuster. Die Rohre des Rune sind schon deutlich fetter. So nah sind die beiden (Rune/Spitty) jetzt auch wieder nicht beieinander. Das Rune ist viel robuster als so manches Enduro. Ebenso ist das Spitty robuster als viele Bikes der gleichen Federwegsklasse (im Bezug auf 26"/27,5"). Möglicherweise hat das Spitfire aufgrund der Geo in technischem Gelände einen kleinen Vorteil aufgrund der Geo (flacher), aber die dickeren Eier hat das Rune.


----------



## Caese (31. Mai 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Naja, sowas ->hier<- mit dem Spitfire finde ich ich (meine persönliche Meinung) schwer grenzwertig. Mit dem Rune geht sowas bedenkenlos. Is schon ne Nummer robuster. Die Rohre des Rune sind schon deutlich fetter. So nah sind die beiden (Rune/Spitty) jetzt auch wieder nicht beieinander.


Hmmm... bist du dir sicher was die verwendeten Rohre an den Rahmen angeht? Wenn ich mich nicht vergoogelt habe, dann wiegen beide Spity und Rune ohne Dämpfer in L ~3.3 kg

Was das Pimelgap angeht: Der gute Herr Fogelquist lässt das Spitty in diversen Videos auch sehr gut und grenzwertig fliegen, wie du ja selber noch 2 Posts vorher verlinkt hast - nun gut, wenn der einen Rahmen zerdengelt wird Banshee ihm auf Zuruf auch einen neuen schicken...  

Nicht desto trotz würde ich dir da zustimmen; die Bighits fallen wohl eher in den Rune-Aufgabenbereich - ich habe mich mit meiner Vergleichsfrage aber auch mehr auf das "normale" Trail-shredder/ballern/wasauchimmer bezogen, ob man da die 2 cm mehr Federweg wohl effektiv merkt?!


----------



## frfreshman (31. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube ja, (fast) immer ist der Fahrer der limitierende Faktor und nicht der Spitfire Rahmen
.
Passende Fahrwerkselemente vorausgesetzt.


----------



## srsly (31. Mai 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht das es das Spitfire auch in Orange gibt ...  Ihr?



Jup, von den 2014er V2 Spitfire und Rune gab's orange als Sonderfarbe. Die ersten Fotos davon waren irgendwann Ende 2013 aufgetaucht. Die Wartezeit war a bisserl nervig, aber hatte sich gelohnt, auch wenn im nächsten Modelljahr zumindest für das Rune orange schon als normale Farbe kam.

Und da mein Rune grad ne neue Gabel fürs grobe bekommen hat:


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Mai 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> ... ich habe mich mit meiner Vergleichsfrage aber auch mehr auf das "normale" Trail-shredder/ballern/wasauchimmer bezogen, ob man da die 2 cm mehr Federweg wohl effektiv merkt?!


2cm weniger Federweg und die andere Geo merkt man schon. Aber keineswegs im negativen Sinne. Ich weiß nicht wie ich das umschreiben soll?  Ich hatte z.B. das Gefühl im Vergleich zu meinem 160mm Enduro (Vorgänger) ist das Spitfire fordernder, wilder und verlangt etwas mehr Präzision durch das direkte Lenkverhalten. Das Minus an Federweg ist weder schlechter noch besser. Das Spitty hat einfach einen anderen Charakter. Für mich perfekt zum Trailshredden.


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Mai 2015)

srsly schrieb:


> Jup, von den 2014er V2 Spitfire und Rune gab's orange als Sonderfarbe. Die ersten Fotos davon waren irgendwann Ende 2013 aufgetaucht. Die Wartezeit war a bisserl nervig, aber hatte sich gelohnt, auch wenn im nächsten Modelljahr zumindest für das Rune orange schon als normale Farbe kam.
> 
> Und da mein Rune grad ne neue Gabel fürs grobe bekommen hat:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 391700


Hast du die 160er oder die 180er? Würde ich gerne mal testen die Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## srsly (31. Mai 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hast du die 160er oder die 180er? Würde ich gerne mal testen die Gabel.



Ist aktuell auf 180 eingestellt und fährt sich absolut genial  Lädt direkt ein wenig dazu ein, übermütig zu werden.


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Naja, sowas ->hier<- mit dem Spitfire finde ich ich (meine persönliche Meinung) schwer grenzwertig.



Also da hätte ich absolut keine Bedenken...


----------



## 21XC12 (1. Juni 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Also da hätte ich absolut keine Bedenken...


Es ist aber nicht konstruiert für damit andauernd im Bikepark zu fahren. Mag sein, dass es das ne Zeit lang mitmacht, aber sicher nicht ewig. Bei einem Leichtgewicht schon eher, aber bei nem Brocken wie mir (95kg fahrfertig)?  Für regelmäßige Parkbesuche würde ich das Rune dem Spitfire vorziehen. Da ich aber noch ein Darkside habe bin ich im Park noch besser bedient!


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. Juni 2015)

Natürlich ist das Spitfire kein Parkbike, aber ein paar schön geshapte Sprünge hält der Rahmen sicher aus.  Das Rune ist ja auch super robust und hält haufenweise Parkbesuche aus, aber als reines Parkbike würde ich definitiv zum Darkside greifen. Kommt halt auch alles auf die Fahrweise, das Gewicht etc an. Mit dem Spitfire einen Tag im Bikepark zu verbringen, fände ich jetzt nicht so tragisch...


----------



## frfreshman (1. Juni 2015)

Mein Gefühl sagt mir dass mein Spitfire beim trails shreddern mehr auszuhalten hat als im Parkbetrieb.
Wie auch immer, irgendwie müssige Diskussion, weil keiner weiß wie bei anderen trails fahren oder Park fahren konkret aussieht.


----------



## 21XC12 (1. Juni 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Mein Gefühl sagt mir dass mein Spitfire beim trails shreddern mehr auszuhalten hat als im Parkbetrieb.
> Wie auch immer, irgendwie müssige Diskussion, weil keiner weiß wie bei anderen trails fahren oder Park fahren konkret aussieht.


Meine Meinung ist weiterhin, dass der Rahmen im Park grundsätzlich stärker beansprucht wird wie auf Trails.


----------



## frfreshman (1. Juni 2015)

Welcher Park?


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist weiterhin, dass der Rahmen im Park grundsätzlich stärker beansprucht wird wie auf Trails.



Hm, das trifft wohl nur für die zu, die wirklich springen können. Bei allen anderen glaub ich das nicht, bzw. wenn dann nur aufgrund von "mehr Bergabstrecke als bei Touren". Ein Bikeparkbesuch ohne Springereien ist für das Material sicher nicht fordernder als wenn man auf nicht gebauten Strecken Gas gibt.

Aber das theoretische Gebrubbel bringt, wie @frfreshman sagt, nix.


----------



## Andreas.blub (1. Juni 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hm, das trifft wohl nur für die zu, die wirklich springen können. Bei allen anderen glaub ich das nicht, bzw. wenn dann nur aufgrund von "mehr Bergabstrecke als bei Touren". Ein Bikeparkbesuch ohne Springereien ist für das Material sicher nicht fordernder als wenn man auf nicht gebauten Strecken Gas gibt.
> 
> Aber das theoretische Gebrubbel bringt, wie @frfreshman sagt, nix.



Das ist auch der Hauptgrund. Man macht einfach so viel mehr Tiefenmeter, wenn man ein Shuttle oder einen Lift hat. An einem normalen Tourentag kommen vielleicht 3000hm zusammen. Das ist weniger als 3x X-line in Saalbach. Es geht auch nicht um die dicken Einschläge. Verschleiß kommt durch Lastwechsel. Mehr fahren -> mehr Lastwechsel.

Verzogene 5m Drops gehen dann eher auf die Max. Festigkeit. Solche Ereignisse treten aber nicht all zu häufig auf . Nach zig tausend Lastwechseln sind die Lager aber nunmal Fritte. Auch ohne Maximaleinschläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (1. Juni 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Solche Ereignisse treten aber nicht all zu häufig auf . Nach zig tausend Lastwechseln sind die Lager aber nunmal Fritte. Auch ohne Maximaleinschläge.



Die Lager sind bei Spitfire und Rune identisch...


----------



## Andreas.blub (1. Juni 2015)

Es ging in meinem Beitrag nicht um Rune vs. Spitfire, sondern um Trail vs. Park


----------



## R.C. (1. Juni 2015)

Woher kommt die Idee, dass 'Springen' mehr belastet als Stein- oder Wurzelfelder? Ja, 5m Flatdrops waeren schon eine groessere Belastung, aber die gibt's in den Parks ja eh nicht.

Im Park wird das Rad mehr belastet (sofern es das wird , weil man auf vergleichbaren Strecken (normalerweise) schneller unterwegs ist. 'Parks' unterscheiden sich genauso wie 'Trails' in der 'Rauhigkeit'.


----------



## frfreshman (1. Juni 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Es ging in meinem Beitrag nicht um Rune vs. Spitfire, sondern um Trail vs. Park



OK, aber dann sagst Du ja anders ausgedrückt lediglich, dass viel (Abfahrtsmeter/-strecke) fahren eine größere Belastung als wenig fahren ist.
Keine Frage.

Mehr fahrn!


----------



## frfreshman (1. Juni 2015)

srsly schrieb:


>



Sauber mit der Metric.
ABFAHRT!


----------



## 21XC12 (1. Juni 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Welcher Park?


Welcher Park, welcher Trail, welcher Fahrer, ... Eh ne müßige Diskussion ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (1. Juni 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ... Ein Bikeparkbesuch ohne Springereien ist für das Material sicher nicht fordernder als ...@frfreshman sagt, nix.


Bikepark ohne Springen is wie Sex mit Gummi ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Bikepark ohne Springen is wie Sex mit Gummi ...



besser als kein Bikepark!


----------



## NoStyle (1. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht das es das Spitfire auch in Orange gibt ...  Ihr?


Yupp, wie schon geschrieben, dieses orange gab es im Sommer 2014 für´s Rune und Spitfire als limited edition ...
Für mich persönlich auch die beste Farbe bislang! 

Zum Spitfire und Haltbarkeit, Park etc.:
Leider finde ich das Video nicht mehr, aber es gab mal ne Sequenz wo jemand aus dem Banshee-Rider Umfeld problemlos einen ca. 7-8 Meter Drop in eine schön geshapte Landung mit nem V2 Spitfire gemacht hat. Dürfte auch Fogelquist gewesen sein. Klappte problemlos ... ! 

Sowas geht auch problemlos - und das ist noch ein V1 mit 127mm:






Wie so oft: It´s the rider, not the ride.


----------



## Jussi (1. Juni 2015)

Nicht das Rad sondern der Fahrer bestimmt was man fahren kann! 
Und der Fahrstil ist wohl mehr als entscheidend für die Halbarkeit eines Rades.


----------



## frfreshman (1. Juni 2015)




----------



## NoStyle (1. Juni 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> ... Wenn man sich die diversen Banshee-Rune-POV-Videos anschaut, dann wäre ich (als Spitfirefahrer) doch mal seeehr an einem Fahrvergleich Spitfire/Rune interessiert. Ich habe mich bisher weder im Mittelgebirge noch in den Alpen mit dem sog. "Trailbike" underbiked gefühlt - und selten sieht man in den Videos etwas, wo man/ich mir "mehr Rad" wünschen würde.
> Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass der Unterschied bergauf wie bergab marginal ist... Ich vermute weiter, dass die Dämpferwahl einen größeren Unterschied macht als die Rahmenwahl (zB. Rune mit X-Fusion < Spitfire CCDBInline).
> @NoStyle ich glaube du hast schonmal direkt vergleichen können, oder?


Ja stimmt - ich konnte zwei Dinge vergleichen: 
Zum ersten kurz auf ein paar Trailabschnitten im Bergischen Rune vs. Spitfire, irgendwann in 2013. Ja, es gibt sehrwohl Unterschiede zwischen den beiden, wie bei anderen Firmen mit 160mm Enduro und 140mm Trailbike auch! Das von mir gefahrenen L Rune hatte eine 170mm Luft-Lyrik und CCDB und fühlte sich bezüglich Federung und Antrieb im Vergleich wie ein Freerider an. Das lag vermutlich am Federweg/Kinematik sowie auch am Setup/Sag. Ich fahre generell straffer, mit max. 25% Sag an Gabel und Dämpfer. Das Rune hatte ca. 30% Sag oder mehr. Mein Spitfire war signifikant spritziger und agiler zu fahren. Das meinte denn auch mein damaliger Tauschpartner ...
Bezüglich Geometrie hinkte der Vergleich, da ich damals noch nen M Rahmen hatte, mit -1 Grad Winkelsteuersatz und 26er LRS. Da gab´s gefühlt fast keine Unterschiede. Ich glaube aber dass das Spitfire mit 1 Grad steilerem LW und etwas mehr Reach (als das Rune) bergauf besser zu fahren ist. Zudem ist die Kinematik zwar vom Charakter mit dem Rune identisch, aber insgesamt wohl etwas straffer und damit vortriebsfreudiger beim Pedalieren.

Zum zweiten habe ich drei verschiedene Dämpfer im Spitfire fahren können - 1. Manitou Evolver ISX-4, 2. CCDB-Air mit regulärer Can und 3. Fox DHX5 Stahlfeder aus meinem Banshee Wildcard. 
Der CCDB spricht sehr fein an und ist durch die reguläre non-VX/CS-Version sehr leicht abzustimmen. Die zusätzlichen Spacer hab ich bislang nicht benötigt. Der Manitou Evolver hatte eine fixe SPV-Platform, das machte ihn etwas antriebsneutraler. Darüber hinaus keine merklichen Unterschiede zum CCDB. Von jeher ein völlig unterbewerteter toller Dämpfer! Einen Evolver ISX-4 oder ISX-6 würde ich mir jederzeit wieder für´s Spitfire kaufen, total easy abzustimmen. Ein BOS Kirk wäre vermutlich nicht besser, aber noch etwas leichter ...
Der Fox in der Luftversion war damals an vielen Rahmen ne mittelschwere Katastrophe. Aber in der Coil-Version kann ich nur sagen: Nothing can beat a Stahldämpfer - isso !!!


----------



## Caese (1. Juni 2015)

Willst du etwa sagen, ich muss muss mir einen Coildämper fürs Spitty kaufen? Nur, weil er geil aussieht und top performt? Nagut, DU zwingst mich ja gradezu ... 

Im Mtbr Forum ist auch ne zeitlang ein Bild von nem Spitty mit Coil rumgegeistert ... das sah schon sehr ... äh... lecker aus

ah, da isses:


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juni 2015)

Spiele auch mit dem Coil Gedanken.


----------



## 21XC12 (1. Juni 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> Willst du etwa sagen, ich muss muss mir einen Coildämper fürs Spitty kaufen? Nur, weil er geil aussieht und top performt? Nagut, DU zwingst mich ja gradezu ...
> 
> Im Mtbr Forum ist auch ne zeitlang ein Bild von nem Spitty mit Coil rumgegeistert ... das sah schon sehr ... äh... lecker aus
> 
> ah, da isses:


Dein Pioniergeist gefällt mir!  Ein Vivid Air würde mich persönlich am meisten interessieren. Denke Tune M/M sollte passen. Vielleicht kommt ja im Bikemarkt mal zufällig ein Schnapper. Dann bin ich dabei! 

Edit: -> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/604083-rock-shox-vivid-black-edition


----------



## NoStyle (1. Juni 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> Willst du etwa sagen, ich muss muss mir einen Coildämper fürs Spitty kaufen? Nur, weil er geil aussieht und top performt? Nagut, DU zwingst mich ja gradezu ...
> Im Mtbr Forum ist auch ne zeitlang ein Bild von nem Spitty mit Coil rumgegeistert ... das sah schon sehr ... äh... lecker aus
> ah, da isses:


Ahhhhh ja, immer wieder geil - das Spitfire von Strahan Loken!!!   Übrigens einer der allerersten Spitty V2 650B-Aufbauten damals ... 

Zu Coil: Die Optik ist eine Sache, Gewicht auch. Aber einfache, langlebige und wartungsarme Funktion über kalte bis heiße 365 Tage im Jahr eine andere ... 
Ich mag meine Deville, das ist eine astreine Gabel! Genauso gut finde ich CCDB oder Manitou Evolver im KS-Link! Dennoch ist Stahlfeder im gesamten Federweg, speziell im Ansprechen, doch noch spürbar feiner, sensibler und plüschiger - vorausgesetzt die Federrate stimmt. Luft ist halt schneller abgestimmt. Aber ich kenne noch die Zeiten wo Bikes, perfekt mit Coil abgestimmt, durch leichten Druck auf Sattel oder Lenker, schön sachte eingefedert sind. Bei Downhillern teilweise sogar schon durch das Eigengewicht des Bikes - so fein hat die Federung reagiert. Das habe ich mit Luft nie erlebt ...
Die etwas "älteren" unter uns kennen vielleicht z.B. noch die in Bologna hergestellten Italo-Bomber-Marzocchis. Die konnte man, dank offenem Ölbad, locker viele Jahre ohne jegliche Wartung fahren. Zur Not auch noch mit ranzigem Frittierfett vom Wurst-Willie - das tat der feinen Funktion keinen Abbruch.  Bei meiner Lyrik Coil U-Turn gab´s auch selten Zicken. Die Deville ist dieses Jahr spätestens fällig. Mal abgesehen davon dass der O-Ring am CCDB letzte Woche von selbst zerbröselt ist. Spitzenqualität iss dat heutzutage ...

Ich würde also entweder konsequent Coil Gabel und Dämpfer fahren, wenn das Gewicht sekundär ist. Ansonsten konsequent Luftdämpfung, mit kürzeren Wartungs-Intervallen und etwas unsensiblerem Charakter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (1. Juni 2015)

Coil -> totally dig it 

Aber Luftgabel und Coilfederbein geht mal garnicht!


----------



## 21XC12 (1. Juni 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Coil -> totally dig it
> 
> Aber Luftgabel und Coilfederbein geht mal garnicht!


Warum?  Ich fahre ne Worldcup und en Vivid Coil. Kaum zu glauben, aber es geht.


----------



## Kleinfan (2. Juni 2015)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Ich frag jetzt einfach mal auf blöd...
> Hat jemand vielleicht Interesse dran einen 3x gefahrenen schwarzen Rune Rahmen in L gegen ein Spitfire V2 Rahmen in L zu tauschen???


Hallo,
verkafen sie nur Rahmen? wennja,was kostet?
Danke


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Juni 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Coil -> totally dig it
> 
> Aber Luftgabel und Coilfederbein geht mal garnicht!


Hm, ich weiß nicht.... Ich bin ja auch ein Coil Fan, aber wie ich selbst erlebt habe ist eine Coil Gabel mit mitteltoller Dämpfung einer Luftgabel mit sehr guter Dämpfung dann doch unterlegen (van aus 2011 vs mattoc). 

Ich fahre den Kage auch sehr sehr gerne im Rune. Das Bike ist damit ein tief rot glühendes Bügeleisen. Mir wird es so für meine üblichen Strecken fast schon zu bügelig und die schnellen Abfahrten zu schnell vorbei.


----------



## frfreshman (2. Juni 2015)

Ich denke unterm Strich ist die Dämpfung eins der wichtigsten Kriterien für gute Fahrwerksperformance.

Die Vengeance Coil R hat zum Beispiel absolut Sahne Ansprechverhalten, ist aber gnadenlos unterdämpft. Für mich dadurch quasi unfahrbar.
Ein Upgrade mit HLR Dämpfungskartusche macht die Vengeance Coil dagegen zu einer absoluten Weltklassegabel für harten Einsatz. Absolute Spitzengabel die Vengeance Coil HLR.
Also absoluter Coil (-Gabel) Fan würde ich immer eine Luftgabel mit sehr guter Dämpfung (z.B. Metric HLR oder Sweep Roughcut HLR) einer an sich sehr guten, aber schlecht gedämpften, Coil Gabel (z.B. Vengeance Coil R) vorziehen.
Aber zum Glück bin ich für die nächsten Jahre mit Vengeance Coil HLR eingedeckt 

Am Heck finde ich Luft dagegen total in Ordnung, zumindest gilt das für den CCDB Air CS in meinem Spitfire. Glaube schon dass auch da Coil nochmal feinfühliger ist, halte den Performance Unterschied an der Front jedoch für wesentlich signifikanter als am Heck.
Bei Gelegenheit werde ich aber auch hinten mal wieder einen Coil shock testen. Auf manchen Trails könnte das dann doch auch wieder interessant sein.
Fahre fast alles Terrain aber auch gelegentlich mit Hardtail, immer mit Vengeance Coil HLR an der Front, nicht extrem viel vorsichtiger oder langsamer.
Mehr fahrn!


----------



## frfreshman (2. Juni 2015)

So, Coil Dämpfer kommt Ende der Woche an.


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Juni 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> So, Coil Dämpfer kommt Ende der Woche an.


Haha!  Geil!


----------



## frfreshman (2. Juni 2015)

Ja, ging schnell jetzt.
Probieren geht über.... Forum lesen.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juni 2015)

Was für einer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (2. Juni 2015)

Vivid.
Kumpel hat DHX 5.0.
Die werde ich beide zeitnah im Spitfire testen.


----------



## Caese (3. Juni 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Vivid.
> Kumpel hat DHX 5.0.
> Die werde ich beide zeitnah im Spitfire testen.


.... und uns auf dem Laufenden halten !


----------



## frfreshman (3. Juni 2015)

Erste Eindrücke werden gesammelt.




￼ ￼


----------



## rappelkiste (3. Juni 2015)

Ich hätte etwas Bedenken wegen der imho recht geringen Progression beim KS-Link falls du das nicht über den Dämpfer einstellen kannst.
Bei Luft und vor Allem dem DBAir ist das kein Problem.

edith: sehe gerade das er ein Bottom Out hat...


----------



## NoStyle (3. Juni 2015)

Die leichtere KS-Link Progression ist kein Problem und gleichfalls für Stahlfeder geeignet. Der Fox DHX hat eine einstellbare Pedal-Platform (war bei mir immer deaktiviert) plus Bottom-Out. Das hat einen ähnlichen Effekt wie eine HS-Druckstufe. Bei meinem Fox (aus dem Wildcard) war die Feder für´s Spitfire leider etwas zu hart. Ist schwer zu beschreiben, aber der Hinterbau sprach trotzdem noch leicht fluffiger an und war insgesamt irgendwie "lebendiger", sozusagen. Bin gespannt was frfreshman sagt ...


----------



## rappelkiste (3. Juni 2015)

Muss eigentlich gut funkionieren da die Sensibilität nicht eine stärke von KS im Spitfire ist. Dafür hat es aber andere Qualitäten
Sollte sehr gut passen für die härtere Gangart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (3. Juni 2015)

Reines coil Fahrwerk!


----------



## frfreshman (3. Juni 2015)

Alle drei Dämpfer funktionieren grundsätzlich sehr gut im Spitfire, mit unterschiedlichen Stärken und Schwächen.
Morgen kommt noch ein RS Vivid Coil an.
Nachdem ich den getestet habe werde ich dann mal etwas genauer berichten.

Mehr fahrn!


----------



## Caese (4. Juni 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Reines coil Fahrwerk!


Reiner SEX! Macht gut was her


----------



## frfreshman (4. Juni 2015)

Zwischendurch noch ein anderes kleines Projekt:

In letzter Zeit gefahrene Zwischenlösung mit n/w-Kettenblatt und bashring die durchaus gut funktioniert hat (Straitline Silent Guide ISCG03 zersägt und mit Bohrung für ISCG05 versehen):





Jetzt zurück zu komplett sorglos geführter Kette mit normalem Kettenblatt (Straitline Silent Guide ISCG05 modifiziert damit sie in Spitfire passt):


----------



## Kharne (4. Juni 2015)

Die hatte ich garnicht aufm Schirm...

Wie lange halten die Gleitelemente?

Mus vorsorgen für den Tag, an dem der untere Gleitblock meiner Emanon durch ist...


----------



## frfreshman (4. Juni 2015)

Lange... hab zwar schon mal gewechselt, aber wäre noch nicht nötig gewesen.
Würde sagen sicher 5000km.
Warum die Teile nur im Set angeboten werden verstehe ich nicht so ganz, das obere verschleißt ja quasi überhaupt nicht.
Egal, bei der Laufleistung eh kein Kostenfaktor.
Beste komplette Führung die probiert habe.


----------



## Kharne (4. Juni 2015)

Meine Emanon ist noch besser, da kannste nämlich genau einstellen wo die Gleitelemente stehen  Leider ist die Firma tot


----------



## Caese (4. Juni 2015)

Gab es nicht mal einen Bericht,dass die Firma wieder lebt?die haben doch nen neue. Rahmen gebaut...


----------



## svenson69 (4. Juni 2015)

War / ist das nicht 77disignz?!


----------



## Kharne (4. Juni 2015)

Die Entwickler von Emanon sind ausgestiegen und haben 77 Designz aufgemacht, nachdem sie nicht mehr bezahlt wurde.

Das Can EN haben sie noch konzipiert, wirklich gebaut wurde es aber nie, warum weiß niemand so genau. Jedenfalls stehen da einige, die Kohle vorgeschossen haben um nen Rahmen zu kriegen ganz schön blöd da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (5. Juni 2015)

Die Straitline Silent Guide ist meiner Meinung die beste KeFü die auf dem Markt ist. Bezahlbar quasi ohne Verschleiß und ohne jegliche beweglichen Teilen. Fahre die schon Jahre am DH. Die Slider gibt´s auch in anderen Farben, blau wäre doch was für dich @frfreshman


----------



## grey (5. Juni 2015)

Kefü ohne integriertem Taco würde für mich nicht in Frage kommen... -> blackspire der guide.
Funktioniert auch wunderbar und problemlos.


----------



## frfreshman (5. Juni 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Die Straitline Silent Guide ist meiner Meinung die beste KeFü die auf dem Markt ist. Bezahlbar quasi ohne Verschleiß und ohne jegliche beweglichen Teilen. Fahre die schon Jahre am DH. Die Slider gibt´s auch in anderen Farben, blau wäre doch was für dich @frfreshman



Sehe ich genauso, super Teil.
Meine Bikes sehen eh immer nach Bastelbike aus, da kommt es auf die grünen Tupfer nicht an.



grey schrieb:


> Kefü ohne integriertem Taco würde für mich nicht in Frage kommen... -> blackspire der guide.
> Funktioniert auch wunderbar und problemlos.



Bashring oder Taco ist doch gleichwertig!?


----------



## grey (5. Juni 2015)

Find ich nicht, mir ist lieber solche Schläge gehen auf die ISCG Aufnahme als aufs Tretlager.
Fühlt sich imho auch viel besser an mit Taco über etwas zu gleiten als mit Bash, aber das ist jetzt wohl schon sehr subjektiv..


----------



## frfreshman (5. Juni 2015)

Und weiter geht's


----------



## Jussi (5. Juni 2015)

Ein Rad das gefahren wird...
Das sieht man! 
Denke mit dem Vivid wird das was hatte ich mal im DH und fand den eig ganz gut.


----------



## HansDampf89 (5. Juni 2015)

Jetzt gehör Ich endlich zu euch


----------



## Caese (5. Juni 2015)

Bester Platz im Forum will ich meinen


----------



## svenson69 (5. Juni 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> Bester Platz im Forum will ich meinen


Ja das stimmt,hier bekommt man auf jede Frage wenigstens eine höffliche,wenn nicht sogar gleich eine Antwort auf das gesuchte,Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (5. Juni 2015)

Auf jeden Fall. Hier sind nette Kollegen unnerwegs. Muss ich auch mal loswerden!


----------



## Caese (5. Juni 2015)

oh, da schau her was das Handy eines Freundes eben ausgespuckt hat! Heute wurde die Sonne genutzt und der sehr feine, sehr neue light-wolf 650bee LRS getestet


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Juni 2015)

@Caese
Wenn's unbearbeitet is dann is es für ein Handypic echt geil getroffen. An den Anblick Halbschale mit Goggle will ich mich einfach nicht gewöhnen.

@HansDampf89
Herzlich willkommen im Club der glücklichen Bansheebesitzer!


----------



## san_andreas (5. Juni 2015)

Bester Thread hier !


----------



## HansDampf89 (5. Juni 2015)

Danke. Der Aufbau wird allerdings noch 4 Wochen dauern, da die Brocken derzeit noch im Torque stecken ,welches ende des Monats in LacBlanc zum Abschied nochmal rangenommen werden will. 

Ziel sind unter 14kg mit einem soliden 1for-all Aufbau


----------



## san_andreas (5. Juni 2015)

Bin gerade bei 13,8kg ohne Telestütze. Demnächst kommt noch XTR Schaltwerk/Shifter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (5. Juni 2015)

Und er hat ein XL!


----------



## Caese (5. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @Caese
> Wenn's unbearbeitet is dann is es für ein Handypic echt geil getroffen. An den Anblick Halbschale mit Goggle will ich mich einfach nicht gewöhnen.


Da muss ich dem Kollegen ein Kompliment machen; klassischer Handy-Mitzieher ohne jegliche Bearbeitung 
Was die Goggle angeht muss ich dir sogar zustimmen - es sieht unglaublich kacke und albern aus, aber die Sicht könnte nicht besser sein


----------



## HansDampf89 (5. Juni 2015)

Mein Rahmen ist ein L. 
Die Parts werden erstmal komplett vom Torque übernommen. Das wog mit Muddy Mary und Fat Albert 13,9kg. Bin mittlerweile auf Magic Mary und Rock Razor umgestiegen,habe seitdem aber noch nicht gewogen. Rahmen inkl Dämpfer müssten die beiden ungefähr gleich sein ... 
Ich bin echt gespannt


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Juni 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Danke. Der Aufbau wird allerdings noch 4 Wochen dauern, da die Brocken derzeit noch im Torque stecken ,welches ende des Monats in LacBlanc zum Abschied nochmal rangenommen werden will.
> 
> Ziel sind unter 14kg mit einem soliden 1for-all Aufbau


Warum mit 'ner Ente nach Lac fahren, wenn der RR in der Garage steht? ^^


----------



## frfreshman (6. Juni 2015)

Vivid on trail.
All coil.


----------



## sirios (6. Juni 2015)

Also ich würde das Torque direkt schlachten! Auch wenn das Rune hinten 2 cm weniger Federweg hat ist es dem Torque eindeutig überlegen. Lac Blanc geht damit auch richtig ab. Ich hab übrigens mein Torque ebenfalls durch ein Rune ersetzt und vermisse das Torque so gar nicht


----------



## Mr.Sound (6. Juni 2015)

Mal ne frage in die Runde, wenn ich meine Deville AM rausschmeissen sollte welche Gabel könnte/sollte sie ersetzen? Mattoc oder doch ne Diamond? Pike hatte ich schon, vielleicht habt ihr ja noch Ideen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## san_andreas (6. Juni 2015)

Fox ?


----------



## Caese (6. Juni 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 393107
> Vivid on trail.
> All coil.


Das sieht auf jeden Fall sehr Beefy aus; was sagen die ersten Fahreindrücke?


----------



## frfreshman (6. Juni 2015)

Die sagen: bleibt erstmal so!
Je aggressiver in rauem Gelände gefahren wird, desto vorteilhafter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (6. Juni 2015)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Mal ne frage in die Runde, wenn ich meine Deville AM rausschmeissen sollte welche Gabel könnte/sollte sie ersetzen? Mattoc oder doch ne Diamond? Pike hatte ich schon, vielleicht habt ihr ja noch Ideen.
> 
> Gruß Sven



Mein Tipp wäre was von X-fusion:
vengeance coil Hlr, Sweep Roughcut HLR, Metric hlr.
Hauptsache HLR.


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Juni 2015)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Mal ne frage in die Runde, wenn ich meine Deville AM rausschmeissen sollte welche Gabel könnte/sollte sie ersetzen? Mattoc oder doch ne Diamond? Pike hatte ich schon, vielleicht habt ihr ja noch Ideen.
> 
> Gruß Sven


Die ->MRP Stage<- wäre mal was ... 
Haben viele nicht auf dem Schirm. Soll aber ein richtig geiles Gerät sein.

Edit: Das Produktvideo ist ganz interessant.


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Juni 2015)

Ich will endlich wieder fahren ...
Wenn ich dann noch hier ansehen muss wie der frfreshman jeden Tag einen anderen Dämpfer testet packt mich die Sucht umso mehr. Verletzt auf dem Liegestuhl im Garten brutzeln ist jetzt so garnicht meins.


----------



## svenson69 (6. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich will endlich wieder fahren ...
> Wenn ich dann noch hier ansehen muss wie der frfreshman jeden Tag einen anderen Dämpfer testet packt mich die Sucht umso mehr. Verletzt auf dem Liegestuhl im Garten brutzeln ist jetzt so garnicht meins.


Mir gehts seit 6 Wochen so
Und ich kann immernoch keinen Lenker richtig halten


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Juni 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Mir gehts seit 6 Wochen so
> Und ich kann immernoch keinen Lenker richtig halten


Ja das is echt ärgerlich, aber du bist mir zeitlich einen guten Monat voraus. Was uns nicht tötet ... Dauert bei dir sicher nicht mehr lange!  Ich denke/hoffe Ende Juni sind bei mir die ersten Touren wieder möglich. Aber Park muss wohl noch länger warten. Aber die Saison hat ja grade erst begonnen.


----------



## Jussi (6. Juni 2015)

@HansDampf89
Unter 14kg wird schwierig werden. Der Rahmen ist echt ein kleiner Brocken. Vorallem wenn du mit Vaiostütze fahren möchtest.
Aber es ist auch egal ob du später über 14kg bist, das Rad fährt sich einfach so genial. So wie es sich anhört bist du ja auch nicht allzu oft in Lac Blanc. Also nehm das Rune mit !


----------



## svenson69 (6. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mir aber nur den Mittelhandknochen angebrochen und die im Krankenhaus meinten 3 Wochen und gut ist!
Ist leider nicht so.
Mich hat es bei dir gewundert das du mit einem Schlüsselbeinbruch nach der Op schon wieder dein Arm bewegen kannst.Aber wahrscheinlich geht das auch nur ohne Belastung,oder?
Ich bekomme jetzt noch beim etwas schließen der Hand Krämpfe bis zum Anfang Oberarm.Muskulatur ist gleich 0!


----------



## Jussi (6. Juni 2015)

Ihr müsst jetzt schon mit dem Training beginnen. 
Sonst fehlt euch die Kraft wenn´s wieder auf den Trail geht.
Ebenfalls braucht ihr die Muskulatur sonst bricht direkt wieder was... nur so als Tip  (klugscheißmodus aus)


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Juni 2015)

@svenson69
Bewegen geht nur ohne Belastung. Die ganze Aktion ist ja erst 2 Wochen her und ich soll auch noch nicht belasten und nicht über 90 Grad gehen. Ein Bruch bei einer erwachsenen Person brauch schon "mindestens" 4 Wochen um zu verwachsen. Die Rippenprellung macht mir zusätzlich Probleme. Husten ist z.B. noch sehr unangenehm. An der Verbindung Halsmuskel/Schlüsselbein gibt's auch noch ne kleine Baustelle. Das alles muss erstmal ausheilen bevor ich im Studio mit Muskelaufbau beginnen kann.

@Jussi
Gut gemeint, aber "jetzt" is an Training nichtmal zu denken. 2 Wochen nach einem Splitterbruch des Schlüsselbeins mit OP, einer Prellung des Thorax und der Hüfte wäre es alles andere als klug mit dem Training zu beginnen. Entzündliche Prozesse werden begünstigt und die Heilung hinausgezögert. Erstmal muss die Beweglichkeit voll wiederhergestellt werden. Dann wird ca. 4-6 Wochen nach der OP via Röntgenbild kontrolliert ob der Knochen verwachsen ist. Verläuft diese Kontrolle erfolgreich darf man mit Training beginnen. Ist leider so. Es gibt vielleicht vereinzelt Fälle die bereits nach 2 Wochen das Training wiederaufnehmen, aber das sind Profisportler die 24-7 von super Ärzten und Physios betreut und kontrolliert werden. So z.B. der Herrn Schweinsteiger. Ich behaupte mal beim Mountainbiken ist die Belastung auf das Schlüsselbein höher als beim Fußball und bei dem Einkommen müsste er bereits nach 2 Tagen wieder auf's Feld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (6. Juni 2015)

Training läuft Hab mir sogar wieder eine Hantelstange bestellt um schnell wieder Kraft in den Arm zu bekommen.
Aber Muskulatur an der Hand wird schwer!!


----------



## Arthur27 (6. Juni 2015)

Wo hier gerade das Thema Coildämpfer akut ist:
Ich habe noch einen Fox DHX 5.0 in 200x57mm daheim rumfahren, der ein Tuning von Push erhalten hat. Bei dem Tuning wurde die komplette Shimeinheit getauscht, sodass der Dämpfer deutlich satter arbeitet. Gibt viele positive Erfahrungsbericht hier im Forum über das Push-Tuning.
Da ich aktuell kein Bike habe, in dem der Dämpfer reinpasst, würde ich den abgeben 

Bei Interesse PN, bzw. wer aus dem Raum Südhessen/Darmstadt kommt, kann den gerne auch mal probefahren


----------



## sirios (6. Juni 2015)

Zwei Tage in Winterberg mit dem Rune bei allerbestem Wetter. Es war ganz schön staubig und heiß und deshalb physisch sehr fordernd ganz abgesehen davon dass ich mir mein Vorderrad geschrottet hab auf der DH Piste. Aber alles halb so wild, Ersatz wird die Woche geliefert .

Ansonsten kann ich sagen: Interessant wenn man mit nem Enduro auf ne vermeintlich schnelle Truppe mit DH Bikes aufläuft . Ich mag das Rune!!!


----------



## frfreshman (6. Juni 2015)

sirios schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich sagen: Interessant wenn man mit nem Enduro auf ne vermeintlich schnelle Truppe mit DH Bikes aufläuft . Ich mag das Rune!!!



Mit einem Spitfire wärst dran vorbeigeschossen


----------



## a$i (6. Juni 2015)




----------



## biker123456 (6. Juni 2015)

sirios schrieb:


> Vorderrad geschrottet


Was hast du an dem Vorderrad geschrottet und wobei? Welche Felge, Speichen sind/waren das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (6. Juni 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Was hast du an dem Vorderrad geschrottet und wobei? Welche Felge, Speichen sind/waren das?


Weil Videos mehr sagen als Worte:


Dank der mächtigen IXS Hammer Jacket ist mir allerdings nix passiert, obwohl ich mich auf der DH im Steinfeld dann doch mal schön durch das Steinfeld abgerollt hab...


----------



## biker123456 (6. Juni 2015)

... ich wollte mir eigtl. auch die Oozy Trail Felgen aufziehen!


----------



## HansDampf89 (6. Juni 2015)

Ich würde gerne das Torque mit der Boxxer testen, um zu sehen ob es sich lohnt es als zweitbike zu behalten . Mal sehen, es juckt ja schon das Rune gleich aufzubauen .


----------



## sirios (6. Juni 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> ... ich wollte mir eigtl. auch die Oozy Trail Felgen aufziehen!



Also da spricht aus meiner Sicht nix dagegen! Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich da JEDE Felge entsprechend verformt hätte! Vor ein paar Wochen waren wir ein Wochenende in Lac Blanc und verglichen mit Winterberg ist das Gelände dort deutlich naturbelassener und rauher und nicht so "glattgelutscht". Da ist absolut nix passiert, die liefen bist vorgestern auch noch wie am ersten Tag 

Also nur zu! Kaputt bekommt man alles


----------



## biker123456 (6. Juni 2015)

da ich mit 70kg jetzt auch nicht zuviel wiege, wird es wohl bei der Oozy Trail bleiben


----------



## Kharne (6. Juni 2015)

Ne Stiffy hätte es überlebt


----------



## HansDampf89 (6. Juni 2015)

Dann wäre jetzt aber die Strecke am Arsch


----------



## san_andreas (6. Juni 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ne Stiffy hätte es überlebt



Aus alten Eisenbahnschienen gebogen und hässlich wie die Nacht.


----------



## Kharne (6. Juni 2015)

Und was die Stabilität angeht über alles erhaben.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Juni 2015)

Das war die DoubleDreck damals auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (6. Juni 2015)

Stiffy bekommt man auch problemlos klein, hat halt recht exponierte felgenhörner..


----------



## R.C. (7. Juni 2015)

Die Stiffy haelt doch deutlich weniger aus als die Spike (zu breit oder zu leicht, je nachdem .

Was ich empfehlen kann (auch wenn ich sie selbst nicht lange gefahren bin): DTs 570er, wenn man 27.5 braucht. Bisschen schmaeler als die Spike, dafuer schoener und eher nicht weniger haltbar auch noch billiger (und nicht von Spank .


----------



## brillenboogie (7. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich will endlich wieder fahren ...
> Wenn ich dann noch hier ansehen muss wie der frfreshman jeden Tag einen anderen Dämpfer testet packt mich die Sucht umso mehr. Verletzt auf dem Liegestuhl im Garten brutzeln ist jetzt so garnicht meins.





svenson69 schrieb:


> Mir gehts seit 6 Wochen so
> Und ich kann immernoch keinen Lenker richtig halten



ich hatte das gerade 6 monate wegen problematischem schien- und wadenbeinbruch. nerven behalten, irgendwie bekommt man die zeit schon rum! 

on topic:

jetzt wo es wieder geht, will ich mir endlich einen neuen rahmen als ersatz fürs transition covert gönnen! das spitfire steht hoch im kurs, weiß nur nicht so recht welcher dämpfer und ggf. welcher tune für mich als ausgewachsenen mitteleuropäer (um 90 kg) am besten wäre?! keine lust wieder mit durchsacken und co. rumzudoktoren.. gabel wird ne vorhandene 150er pike sa rct3, vom terrain her eher flowige waldtrails im heimischen saarland mit regelmässigen pfalz und vogesen ausflügen  und gelegentlichem alpengeballer. würde mich über eure erfahrungen/empfehlungen freuen!


----------



## 21XC12 (7. Juni 2015)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> ich hatte das gerade 6 monate wegen problematischem schien- und wadenbeinbruch. nerven behalten, irgendwie bekommt man die zeit schon rum!
> 
> on topic:
> 
> jetzt wo es wieder geht, will ich mir endlich einen neuen rahmen als ersatz fürs transition covert gönnen! das spitfire steht hoch im kurs, weiß nur nicht so recht welcher dämpfer und ggf. welcher tune für mich als ausgewachsenen mitteleuropäer (um 90 kg) am besten wäre?! keine lust wieder mit durchsacken und co. rumzudoktoren.. gabel wird ne vorhandene 150er pike sa rct3, vom terrain her eher flowige waldtrails im heimischen saarland mit regelmässigen pfalz und vogesen ausflügen  und gelegentlichem alpengeballer. würde mich über eure erfahrungen/empfehlungen freuen!


Ich hab zwar selbst den Float CTD drin, aber beim Spitfire kannst du mit nem CCDB Air nix falsch machen. Vermutlich am besten mit kleiner Luftkammer. Der Rest lässt sich über die Einstellung regeln (HSC, LSC, HSR, LSR). Auf der Page von Banshee gibt's den Rear Shock Tune für den DB Air CS und den Inline als Ausgangsbasis. Bei Rock Shox sollte es der M/M Tune sein. Der wurde mir von Keith und Dennis für's Darkside empfohlen. Da das Darkside auch den KS-Link hat gehe ich davon aus das der Tune auch beim Spitfire der richtige ist. Ein Banshee Teamfahrer fährt den Vector HLR Air. Ob der in der Standardausführung passt weiß ich nicht. Wäre aber sicher auch ein interessanter Dämpfer. Ich werde wenn sich ein günstiges Exemplar im Bikemarkt findet vermutlich mal den Vivid Air im Spitfire testen. Ich bin kein Fan von CC. Auch wenn er ne gute Performance gibt und sich super einstellen lässt. Mir ist er zu anfällig (meine persönliche Erfahrung).


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juni 2015)

nimm nicht den Float.
Den ersetze ich grad durch den Inline, eben wegen dem Durchsacken. Dieses dreistufige Gelumpe ging mir elendig auf den Sack.


----------



## 21XC12 (7. Juni 2015)

Pilatus schrieb:


> nimm nicht den Float.
> Den ersetze ich grad durch den Inline, eben wegen dem Durchsacken. Dieses dreistufige Gelumpe ging mir elendig auf den Sack.


Hab ja quasi vom Float abgeraten. Der is für den leichten Allmountain-Einsatz. Mehr aber auch nicht!


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juni 2015)

ich hab dich mit meiner Erfahrung mit ü90kg und CTD bestätigen wollen.


----------



## 21XC12 (7. Juni 2015)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ich hab dich mit meiner Erfahrung mit ü90kg und CTD bestätigen wollen.


Achso, ich dachte irgendwie ich hätte mich vielleicht unklar ausgedrückt. Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.  Als ich meinen Rahmen gebraucht im Bikemarkt gekauft habe war halt der Float drin. Ich wollte erstmal ausgiebig testen bevor ich wieder Geld ausgebe, aber der Dämpfer hat nicht nur das Problem mit dem Wegsacken. Er schlägt auch gerne durch. Pumpt man dann ordentlich Luft rein damit er nicht mehr durchschlägt wird's hinten etwas zu straff. Ich glaube hier hat schonmal jemand erklärt wie man das in den Griff bekommt, aber da muss man schon Erfahrung mit Tuning haben. Bevor ich den zum Tuning schick verkauf ich den lieber und steig auf einen anderen Dämpfer um. Kannst ja mal deine Eindrücke vom Inline berichten. Ich wiege ja auch >90kg mit kompletter Montur. Eventuell wäre das ja auch noch eine Option für mich. Der neue Float X2 is bestimmt auch geil, aber leider foxtypisch bei Markteinführung spottbillig.


----------



## srsly (8. Juni 2015)

War mitm Rune n bisschen in Schöneck spielen 





(Foto: Ronny Ha. Fotografie)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (8. Juni 2015)

srsly schrieb:


> War mitm Rune n bisschen in Schöneck spielen



Wie ist Schöneck?
Und wie macht sich die Metric beim Springen?


----------



## frfreshman (8. Juni 2015)

Hat hier vielleicht jemand ein Buchsenset zum Einbau von Fox/RS Dämpfer in Spitfire (glaube Rune, Prime,... haben gleiche Einbaumaße) über?
Hätte Interesse daran.


----------



## osbow (8. Juni 2015)

srsly schrieb:


> War mitm Rune n bisschen in Schöneck spielen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 393733
> (Foto: Ronny Ha. Fotografie)


Schönes Rune! Passt auch sehr gut zu deinem Wagen.


----------



## tiger_powers (9. Juni 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Und weiter geht's


hast du deine Erfahrungen zu den Dämpfer schon geteilt und ich hab se übersehn  ?
Würd mich tierisch intressieren, würd nämlich meinen Xfusion auch gern mal wechseln zum vergleich

Cheers
Michi


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Juni 2015)

@LuckyTiger 
Ich kann dir nur meine Erfahrung mit Kage und Rune geben, und die sind durchwegs positiv.


----------



## tiger_powers (9. Juni 2015)

Ok merce , bin am überlegen ob rs oder den manitou revox (ua. wegen meiner mattoc exp. )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (9. Juni 2015)

LuckyTiger schrieb:


> hast du deine Erfahrungen zu den Dämpfer schon geteilt und ich hab se übersehn  ?
> Würd mich tierisch intressieren, würd nämlich meinen Xfusion auch gern mal wechseln zum vergleich
> 
> Cheers
> Michi



Welchen X-Fusion hast Du genau?
Berichtet habe ich soweit:



Caese schrieb:


> Das sieht auf jeden Fall sehr Beefy aus; was sagen die ersten Fahreindrücke?





frfreshman schrieb:


> Die sagen: bleibt erstmal so!
> Je aggressiver in rauem Gelände gefahren wird, desto vorteilhafter.


----------



## tiger_powers (9. Juni 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Welchen X-Fusion hast Du genau?
> Berichtet habe ich soweit:


Fahr den O2 RCX bin eigentlich recht zufrieden vom Ansprechverhalten und der Dämpfung sehr sehr smooth. 
Leider komm ich aber ziemlich oft ans Ende des Federwegs 
Fahr auch bereits weniger Sag, aber das haut nicht hin,..


----------



## frfreshman (9. Juni 2015)

Ich habe einen O2 RLX den finde ich auch erstaunlich gut im Spitfire, aber nur als easy going trail-setup.
Wenn es abgeht dann ist der CCDB air CS ein super allrounder.
Und für richtig geshredder in rauerem Gelände mit höheren Geschwindigkeiten bin ich soweit begeistert von den getesteten Coil Dämpfern.
Der RS Vivid R2C M/M bleibt jetzt erstmal drin.


----------



## zangg (9. Juni 2015)

Ich kann bei Gelegenheit ja mal ein paar Fotos machen wie man den Float "hinbiegt". Einziges "Spezialwerkzeug" ist ein Adapter für die IFP Kammer aus nem Autoventilschaft und ner Aluventilkappe mit Dichtring, aufgebohrt um eine Kanüle an ne Dämpferpumpe anzuschließen. N Zwanni in nen gescheites Dämpfungsöl investiert und man hat nen Topdämpfer ohne Mehrausgaben und kann den in Zukunft auch noch selber servicen, das ganze bei minimalem Gewicht.... eigentlich perfekt in meinen Augen.
Hab auch immer wieder mal was anderes probiert, aber finde die Vorteile jetzt nicht signifikant. Ich werde dabei bleiben bis er hin ist...


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Juni 2015)

zangg schrieb:


> Ich kann bei Gelegenheit ja mal ein paar Fotos machen wie man den Float "hinbiegt". Einziges "Spezialwerkzeug" ist ein Adapter für die IFP Kammer aus nem Autoventilschaft und ner Aluventilkappe mit Dichtring, aufgebohrt um eine Kanüle an ne Dämpferpumpe anzuschließen. N Zwanni in nen gescheites Dämpfungsöl investiert und man hat nen Topdämpfer ohne Mehrausgaben und kann den in Zukunft auch noch selber servicen, das ganze bei minimalem Gewicht.... eigentlich perfekt in meinen Augen.
> Hab auch immer wieder mal was anderes probiert, aber finde die Vorteile jetzt nicht signifikant. Ich werde dabei bleiben bis er hin ist...


@zangg Ah ja, du warst das damals. Hört sich für mich kompliziert an. Ich kann einen kleinen Service an meiner Pike / Boxxer. Das war's aber auch schon. Ob ich sowas dann überhaupt geregelt bekomme?!?


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Juni 2015)

srsly schrieb:


> War mitm Rune n bisschen in Schöneck spielen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 393733
> (Foto: Ronny Ha. Fotografie)


Die Drops sind für die Ewigkeit gebaut!


----------



## tiger_powers (9. Juni 2015)

Fährt noch jemand den Xfusion o2 RCX und weiß ob da noch was machbar ist?


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (10. Juni 2015)

Mein aktueller Stand - Spitty. Bild aus Finale .. die Tage bekommt es ne neue Gabel spendiert, die die Pike DP RCT3 nicht mit dem CC DB mitkommt. 






Hier noch ein Video wo ich mal mit dem GoPro was experimentiert habe .. aus San Remo:


----------



## NobbyRalph (10. Juni 2015)

Na dann erzähl doch mal, welche Gabel mit dem CCDB "mitkommt"... ich kenne eigentlich nur Dämpfer, die mit der Pike nicht mitkommen...


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (10. Juni 2015)

Ich hoffe die neue 16er Fox 36 RC2. 

Alternativ wäre nur die Option gewesen auf Solo-Air umzubauen und die Fast kartusche (C03) einzupflanzen ... Aber die meine Pike eh durch ist, hätte ne neue hergemusst + die Fast Kartusche ist man auch bei 900€. 


Ja ? Dann biste aber noch nicht einen CCDB Air gefahren (vernünftig abgestimmt vorrausgesetzt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (10. Juni 2015)

Cooles Vid  gefällt mir, sieht super schnell aus!
Nur interessehalber, hast du ein Foto der Halterung für die GoPro?

Welche Gabel schwebt dir denn vor?


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (10. Juni 2015)

Ähm glaub nicht .. war ziemlich Bescheiden, war ein Schwerer Stab, der hinten am Helm befestigt war mit nem Bendel ... damit die Cam vorne nicht runter rutscht. Hat am Helm gezerrt wie Sau .. deswegen auch vorsichtig gefahren und den großen Sprung ausgelassen.


----------



## Jussi (10. Juni 2015)

Dafür hats aber gut geklappt!


----------



## grey (10. Juni 2015)

@KWC-toiletspray schönes Video und gut gefahren. ( bin aber normalerweise auch kein fan von der Perspektive) 

Schaut für mich so aus, als würde deine pike sehr oft in der endprogression hängen bei stellen die das eigentlich nicht verursachen sollten.
So würd sie mir zu tief im fw hängen,  vielleicht mal weniger zugstufe und sag testen, sie wird zwar dann harsch aber funktioniert ihn gröberen Gelände insgesamt besser.
Eine f36 float wär aber auch ein nettes upgrade für mein darkside, würde nebenbei schnell ~400g zur Lyrik sparen..


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (10. Juni 2015)

Danke. 

Naja, das Video sieht aus wie Autobahn ... aber zum Teil ist das ist Wildbad in krass. Wirkt halt nicht so ...

Weniger zugstufe ? Sorry, aber was soll das bringen ? Noch schneller und sie fängt an zu springen.


----------



## NobbyRalph (10. Juni 2015)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die neue 16er Fox 36 RC2.
> ...
> Ja ? Dann biste aber noch nicht einen CCDB Air gefahren (vernünftig abgestimmt vorrausgesetzt).



Da hast Du wieder recht. Der CCDB ist schon ein heisses Gerät, aber auch nicht in jedem Bike optimal einbaubar...
Werde das aber verfolgen, bin zwar nicht im Banshee Lager, sondern bei Trek zuhause, aber interessieren tut mich der CCDB sehr


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (10. Juni 2015)

Ohne Witz .. der macht aus dem Spitty (140mm Federweg!!) ein "Downhillbike" ... San Remo (auch die DH dort) ist das mit Abstand krasseste für Material und Fahrer was ich kenne und das Ding lässt sich mit einem gewissen Grundtempo einfach mal entspannt fahren, da brauch ich kein DH Bike mehr - wenn man sich dann noch nochmal hinsetzt und das Ding richtig abstimmt (auf einen persönlich) dann will man niemals mehr was anderes fahren. Wobei ich gerne demnächst mal den Float X2 ausprobieren möchte, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es besser geht oder dass der Float X2 eine ähnliche Performance bietet  mal sehen.


----------



## Jussi (10. Juni 2015)

Wenn der X2 so geht wie die 2015er 36, wird er eine Bombe!
Leider ohne Plattform, Lockout oder CS....


----------



## grey (10. Juni 2015)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Weniger zugstufe ? Sorry, aber was soll das bringen ? Noch schneller und sie fängt an zu springen.



Den Disclaimer bzgl. Ferndiagnosen sind schwierig und bla blah, wollte ich mir eigentlich ersparen, aber wär scheinbar doch angebracht gewesen.
Ich wollte dir den Eindruck den ich mit meiner Pike gewonnen habe recht stark gekürzt schildern, dir aber sicher nicht erklären wie welches Rädchen zu bedienen ist. 
Eine Diskussion darüber, ob deine Zugstufe 2 klicks zu schnell oder langsam ist, anzureißen, lag auch nicht in meinem sinn.

25% sag und std token = recht plush, viel traktion, sauft in kurven und anbremsen übel ab, recht häufige Durchschläge (nett zum gemütlichen cruisen, unpassend wenn man es in grobem geläuf laufen lassen will)
25% sag und +1 token = gleich wie oben nur mit deutlich selteneren Durchschlägen 
22% sag und +1 token, weniger traktion (vor allem wenn man mal recht lasch fährt), in Kurven und beim anbremsen sehr hoch im FW, schlägt selten durch. 
Insgesamt ist es mit dem Setup besser, kontrollierter und schneller zu fahren, zumindest solang man mit genügend nachdruck fährt.

Ist bei mir zwar eine 29" 140er SA RCT3, rein von der Charakteristik her ist die aber 1:1 ident zu einer 160 26" SA RC am Rad eines Freundes. 
Ich fahr die Zugstufe an der Pike flotter als an der Lyrik, weil die Pike nicht so bald zum kicken anfängt und länger kontrollierbar bleibt.
Ganz einfach, mir ist aufgefallen, dass deine Pike so wirkt als würde sie in div. ruppigeren Kurven sehr sehr lange in die Endprogression hängen, das Verhalten kenne ich halt von meiner auch und hat mir nicht getaugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KWC-toiletspray (10. Juni 2015)

Ok danke, jedoch ist das ne DP, die sollen insgesamt deutlich mehr durch den Federweg gehen.

D.h. keine Token zum einwerfen. Zum anderen ist die Gabel kein einziges mal durchgeschlagen... spielt aber ohnehin keine Rolle, da ich hoffentlich heute die neue Gabel bekomme. 

P.S.: ich fahre 20% SAG.


----------



## Jussi (10. Juni 2015)

Ja und was kommt anstelle der Pike? Machs doch nicht so spannend


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (10. Juni 2015)

Achso, dachte ich hätte es beantwortet. Die neue 36 Float Rc2.


----------



## grey (10. Juni 2015)

Gut, unter 20% würd ich auch nicht mehr gehen, da wirds dann recht mühsam, viel Vergnügen mit der neuen Gabel. 

Meine Fast-Lyrik würd ich auch nicht gegen eine Pike tauschen wollen, bei einer F36  Float 27,5 180 könnte ich aber auch schwach werden. 
"Gottseidank" wär das abstoßen der Lyrik ein zu großes Finanzdesaster und ich bin auch noch keine aktuelle Fox probe gefahren, insofern bleibt das alles mal wie es ist.


----------



## frfreshman (10. Juni 2015)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Ohne Witz .. der macht aus dem Spitty (140mm Federweg!!) ein "Downhillbike" ... San Remo (auch die DH dort) ist das mit Abstand krasseste für Material und Fahrer was ich kenne und das Ding lässt sich mit einem gewissen Grundtempo einfach mal entspannt fahren, da brauch ich kein DH Bike mehr - wenn man sich dann noch nochmal hinsetzt und das Ding richtig abstimmt (auf einen persönlich) dann will man niemals mehr was anderes fahren. Wobei ich gerne demnächst mal den Float X2 ausprobieren möchte, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es besser geht oder dass der Float X2 eine ähnliche Performance bietet  mal sehen.




Dann bau mal erstmal einen coil-Dämpfer ein...!!!


----------



## Jussi (10. Juni 2015)

36er Float von 2015 fahre ich im Rune in Kombination mit einem richtig abgestimmten CC ist das ein sehr geiles Fahrwerk was aber auch gerne rangenommen werden will! Mir macht die Kombi ultra Spass 
Mit wieviel Federweg wirst du die 36 im Spitty fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KWC-toiletspray (10. Juni 2015)

Wird die 16er, aber hat sich nichts geändert .. (bei der RC2).

170mm, damit die Einbauhöhe die gleiche ist wie bei der Pike 650b.


----------



## Jussi (10. Juni 2015)

Ah ok. Könnte mir vorstellen das es evt ein bisschen unharmonisch wird mit 140mm im Heck. Aber gut, würde es selbst wohl auch erstmal so versuchen. Die 170er kannst du ja zur not noch auf 150mm/140mm traveln.


----------



## frfreshman (10. Juni 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ah ok. Könnte mir vorstellen das es evt ein bisschen unharmonisch wird mit 140mm im Heck. Aber gut, würde es selbst wohl auch erstmal so versuchen. Die 170er kannst du ja zur not noch auf 150mm/140mm traveln.



Das Spitfire läuft super mit 170mm Gabel ! Fahre es in 26" mit 170mm 650b tauglicher Gabel. Für mich perfekt.
Ist aber natürlich auch Geschmackssache und Frage des Einsatzbereich.

150mm 26" Gabel hatte ich kurz probiert, hat mir gar nicht zugesagt, oder ich hätte Cockpit stark hochsetzen müssen.


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (10. Juni 2015)

Ist ohnehin eher bergabwärtsorientiert - zur not wird auf 160 getravelt. 
Drunter auf keinen Fall .. wird schon.


----------



## Jussi (10. Juni 2015)

Ja? 
Ok dann passt das ja alles, meinte nur weil ich im Rune auch 170mm fahre und das Spitty 20mm weniger FW am Heck.


----------



## frfreshman (10. Juni 2015)

Gute Frage warum es das Rune überhaupt gibt...



gleiche Frage würden einige Rune Fahrer vielleicht auch in Richtung Spitfire stellen, weil sie keine Probleme haben jeden Berg zu erklimmen etc.

Alles gut.

Für mich ist das Spitfire zur Zeit ein ziemlich optimales do-it-all bike.
Selbst in 'heavy-duty' coil Aufbau wie ich es gerade habe kann ich damit alles fahren von XC-Tour, Enduro Race bis technischen und schnellen DH.
Mit unterschiedlichen Aufbauten kann man verschiedene Stärken nochmal besonders herausstellen.
Mega Wurf der Banshee da gelungen ist!


----------



## NobbyRalph (10. Juni 2015)

Ja, gute Frage. Warum gibt es einen Golf, wenns ja auch einen Polo gibt?


----------



## NoStyle (10. Juni 2015)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Na dann erzähl doch mal, welche Gabel mit dem CCDB "mitkommt"... ich kenne eigentlich nur Dämpfer, die mit der Pike nicht mitkommen...


Meine BOS Deville zum Beispiel ... 
Setzt aber, wie bereits gesagt voraus, dass man den CCDB für sich persönlich richtig abstimmt! Ich kann über den regulären CCDB (kein VX/CS) ausser einem zerbröselten O-Ring bisher nur positives sagen. 

Vermutlich dürfte Stahlfeder-Gabel und Dämpfer für solche ruppigen Strahls noch nen Tacken mehr rausholen ...


----------



## frfreshman (10. Juni 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Vermutlich dürfte Stahlfeder-Gabel und Dämpfer für solche ruppigen Strahls noch nen Tacken mehr rausholen ...



yes!


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Juni 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Gute Frage warum es das Rune überhaupt gibt...
> gleiche Frage würden einige Rune Fahrer vielleicht auch in Richtung Spitfire stellen, weil sie keine Probleme haben jeden Berg zu erklimmen etc.
> Alles gut.



Wurhahahahaha  Darum stell ich mir demnächst beide nach Hause. Dann kann ich euch sagen ob es sinnvoll ist Rune und Spitfire parallel zu besitzen.  Vielleicht kommt auch irgendwann ein Darkside dazu, aber dazu fehlt mir momentan der Bikepark in der Nähe (zum Springen, meine ich. Ruppiges haben wir hier genug....)

Und weil ich gerne spoiler:
beide bekommen die Mattoc (170mm bzw 160mm).
beide bekommen 1x10
Das Spitfire bekommt etwas leichtere Laufräder (knappe 1500g), einen leichteren Vorder- aber den gleichen Hinterreifen (geht pannentechnisch in "meiner" Gegend nicht anders).
Selbes Cockpit, selber Sattel...

Das Rune fahre ich mit 64,5° Lenkwinkel und auf kurz und das das Spitfire möchte ich mit 66° und lang fahren.  Die werden sich wohl ähnlich und doch sehr unterschiedlich anfühlen. Wahrscheinlich bleibt der Coil Dämpfer dann dauerhaft im Rune...

Das 301 war als Zweitbike einfach zu sehr Hardtail, also kommt das Spitfire stattdessen ins Haus. Zeit wird's!

Die Frage ist nur: mint, schwarz oder silber? Fox (hält gut) oder DB Inline (geht evtl. besser und ist blöd beim Servieren)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (10. Juni 2015)

Da fällt mir nur ein:
Haben ist besser als brauchen.


Für mich würde ich eher zwei Spitfire sehr unterschiedlich aufbauen.


----------



## böser_wolf (10. Juni 2015)

bei den alten war der unterschied ausgeprägter 
ich werd mein spiti v1 jetzt mal vorn auf 27,5 umstellen


----------



## frogmatic (10. Juni 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ah ok. Könnte mir vorstellen das es evt *ein bisschen unharmonisch* wird mit 140mm im Heck. Aber gut, würde es selbst wohl auch erstmal so versuchen. Die 170er kannst du ja zur not noch auf 150mm/140mm traveln.


Die Gefahr sehe ich weniger, hab auch ein Hardtail mit 160mm Gabel, das wäre nach deiner Theorie unfahrbar.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mein 160mm Hardtail tatsächlich nach 3mal fahren wieder verkauft.


----------



## böser_wolf (10. Juni 2015)

ich würd mein 16cm hardtail noch fahren wenn ich könnt;(

mein altes spiti hat 127 hinten und 160 vorn 
und das ist alles andere als unharmonisch


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (10. Juni 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur: mint, schwarz oder silber? Fox (hält gut) oder DB Inline (geht evtl. besser und ist blöd beim Servieren)?



Defintiv Inline ... der Fox Float (ohne X) kann im Vergleich zum CCBD nix ..Der Inline soll ja fast genau so gehen wie der normale - nur eben nicht ganz so standfest bergab sein.


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Juni 2015)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Defintiv Inline ... der Fox Float (ohne X) kann im Vergleich zum CCBD nix ..Der Inline soll ja fast genau so gehen wie der normale - nur eben nicht ganz so standfest bergab sein.


Na dann....wird's der DB Inline. Man muss ja eh ein bisserl probieren.


----------



## NoStyle (10. Juni 2015)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich würd mein 16cm hardtail noch fahren wenn ich könnt;(
> 
> mein altes spiti hat 127 hinten und 160 vorn
> und das ist alles andere als unharmonisch


Yeeeeeees! 

Mein altes Banshee Wildcard bin ich auch meistens mit hi. 127/vo. 160 gefahren und war so ein ziemlich spaßiges Gerät für alles.







Ich gebe allerdings zu Bedenken dass das Spitfire "nur" mit 160 vorne gefahren werden darf, egal ob 26 oder 650B, nicht mit 170! Garantie und so ...



frfreshman schrieb:


> yes!


Schade das die 650B nicht in meine alte Coil U-Turn Lyrik passen. Ich fand den Fox DHX 5 Coil im Spitfire schon ziemlich gut. Etwas weichere Feder und huuiiiii ...


----------



## malice (10. Juni 2015)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich würd mein 16cm hardtail noch fahren wenn ich könnt;(
> 
> mein altes spiti hat 127 hinten und 160 vorn
> und das ist alles andere als unharmonisch



Schick schick schick! Wie macht sich der Swinger so? Zu dem findet man ja nicht wirklich Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (10. Juni 2015)

der macht sich super
ist der 4way
ist plüschig genug aber gibt nicht zuviel frei
endprog geht über den piggy gut einzustellen
gibts meist für nen schmalen taler

evt kommt vorne eine x-fusion sweep rein
fahr auch in meinem nicolai komplett x-fusion 
vecktor hlr air 
vegance coli mit hlr kartusche  geht richtig gut


----------



## NoStyle (10. Juni 2015)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> der macht sich super
> ist der 4way
> ist plüschig genug aber gibt nicht zuviel frei
> endprog geht über den piggy gut einzustellen
> gibts meist für nen schmalen taler ...


Kann ich auch so bestätigen, neben dem weiten Einstellbereich. Hatte den Evolver ISX-4 und der Swinger ist meines Wissen dessen Nachfolger.


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Juni 2015)

Schöne Fotos/Videos auf den letzten Seiten!  Das Forum killt mein Konto! Obwohl ich mit dem Float schon halbwegs zufrieden war verspühre ich plötzlich den Drang mir einen anderen Dämpfer kaufen zu müssen. Danke euch!


----------



## frogmatic (10. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos/Videos auf den letzten Seiten!  Das Forum killt mein Konto! Obwohl ich mit dem Float schon halbwegs zufrieden war verspühre ich plötzlich den Drang mir einen anderen Dämpfer kaufen zu müssen. Danke euch!


Mission erfüllt 






Warum soll's dir besser gehen als mir?


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (10. Juni 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Yeeeeeees!
> Ich gebe allerdings zu Bedenken dass das Spitfire "nur" mit 160 vorne gefahren werden darf, egal ob 26 oder 650B, nicht mit 170! Garantie und so ...



Mag sein, dass es offiziell nicht freigegeben ist .. aber es kommt auf die einbauhöhe an (Geo usw) .. und die bleibt gleich !


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (10. Juni 2015)

Achja .. Update :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (10. Juni 2015)

...ich glaub der standrohrdurchmesser ist auch nicht ganz unerheblich. Aber da sind glaub ich die 36mm erlaubt, oder?

Kann bestätigen, dass bikes mit weniger FW hinten als vorn durchaus ihren charme haben. Mein GT (112mm/140mm) fährt sich seehr spassig


----------



## Kharne (10. Juni 2015)

Kommt immer drauf an, wie gut der Hinterbau ist 

Grundsätzlich finde ich hinten wenig guten Federweg mit ner fetten Gabel sehr geil. Ist noch spritzig zu fahren, kann aber mehr als diverse Enduros, Superenduros, blabliblubb


----------



## malice (10. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos/Videos auf den letzten Seiten!  Das Forum killt mein Konto! Obwohl ich mit dem Float schon halbwegs zufrieden war verspühre ich plötzlich den Drang mir einen anderen Dämpfer kaufen zu müssen. Danke euch!



Wem sachste das...


----------



## nullstein (10. Juni 2015)

@KWC-toiletspray:
Extrem geiles Spitty!!

@GrazerTourer:
Mint.


----------



## freetourer (10. Juni 2015)

Da man ja sowieso nie genug (Banshee) Bikes haben kann, hat mein Prime jetzt noch einen kleineren Bruder bekommen:


----------



## Arthur27 (10. Juni 2015)

Kalmit 

Irgendwann muss ich mal die 29er von Banshee ausprobieren


----------



## Brainspiller (10. Juni 2015)

Kann es sein dass du mich vor 2-3 Wochen auf der hohen Loog kurz hast Probesitzen lassen?
Wenn dem so war nochmal Danke!


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Juni 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur: mint, schwarz oder silber? Fox (hält gut) oder DB Inline (geht evtl. besser und ist blöd beim Servieren)?


 
Mit mint hättest du halt was Exotisches. Ist sicher cool, aber nicht meins. Hätte ich die freie Wahl gehabt wäre es das Raw geworden.

Und zum Dämpfer ... Vector HLR Air. Da hört und liest man nur Gutes. Wenn ich die Kohle locker hätte würde ich den Versuch wagen. Ein Vivid Air würde mich auch sehr interessieren, aber ich glaube ne kleinere Luftkammer wie die des Vector passt besser.  Der Sven (Komking) meinte im Bezug auf's Rune das der normale Monarch Plus besser passt als der Debon Air. @Jussi ist von der großen auf die kleine Luftkammer gewechselt bei seinem Rune. Was in dieser Hinsicht auf's Rune zutrifft, dass trifft wohl auch beim Spitfire zu. Der Vector hat auch einen einstellbaren Bottom Out. Mr. Fogelquist fährt den auch wie man ->hier<- sieht. Daher werf ich den mal noch in die Runde. @frfreshman lobt auch X Fusion HLR. Zwar hinsichtlich der Gabeln, aber das trifft wohl auch auf Dämpfer zu.


----------



## freetourer (10. Juni 2015)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass du mich vor 2-3 Wochen auf der hohen Loog kurz hast Probesitzen lassen?
> Wenn dem so war nochmal Danke!



Die Welt / Das Forum ist halt klein. 

Nichts zu danken.


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. Juni 2015)

Hi! 
Mint ist ohnehin meine erste Wahl. Schwarz habe ich lang genug gehabt und Silber ist nicht so meine Farbe, auch wenn mir die silbernen dann doch fast immer gefallen.  

Den Vector hlr werde ich mir nicht kaufen. Erstens zu teuer und zweitens fast nie lieferbar. Ich werde den DB inline probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (11. Juni 2015)

Gibts hier eigentlich 'n mint-farbenes?


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Juni 2015)

Da es kein banshee ist versteck ichs mal halb 
aber da ist ein x-fusion vektor hlr  drin 
und der geht richtg gut


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Juni 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Den Vector hlr werde ich mir nicht kaufen. Erstens zu teuer und zweitens fast nie lieferbar. Ich werde den DB inline probieren.


 
Der Preisunterschied ist nicht der Rede wert. Ich drück dir trzd die Daumen, dass dein Inline dann nicht soviel Schwierigkeiten macht wie mein CC DB Air CS. Den musste ich nach einer Woche zu Cosmic schicken (stuck down position). Da hab ich erstmal gekotzt, als ich schon nach einer Woche nicht mehr fahren konnte. Der Service ging dann sehr schnell, da es außerhalb der Saison war. Trzd kann sowas sehr ärgerlich sein und daher kommt mir kein CC mehr ins Haus.


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. Juni 2015)

Ja, das ist auch meine Sorge beim DB Inline... wenn er was hat wird's ätzend. Den Fox mag ich aber derzeit einfach nicht nehmen. Notfalls bekommt man den Monarch Plus eh um unter 300,- recht schnell als Ersatz (und einen alten 200er hab ich noch. wobei der auch Zuwendung bräuchte *g*). Schade, dass das Spitfire keine 216er Dämpfer aufnimmt. Da hätte ich genug daheim herum liegen.


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Juni 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ja, das ist auch meine Sorge beim DB Inline... wenn er was hat wird's ätzend. Den Fox mag ich aber derzeit einfach nicht nehmen. Notfalls bekommt man den Monarch Plus eh um unter 300,- recht schnell als Ersatz (und einen alten 200er hab ich noch. wobei der auch Zuwendung bräuchte *g*). Schade, dass das Spitfire keine 216er Dämpfer aufnimmt. Da hätte ich genug daheim herum liegen.


Kannst ja mal zB ->hier<- lesen. Kann natürlich sein, dass diese Kinderkrankheiten mittlerweile beseitigt sind. Fox ist halt auch nicht gerade günstig, aber der neue 16er Float "X2" ist sicher interessant.


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. Juni 2015)

Ach, der wird schon passen...


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Juni 2015)

Ich drück dir wie gesagt die Daumen!


----------



## frfreshman (11. Juni 2015)

Ich erlebe den CCDB air Cs bei mir und in meinem Umfeld seit knapp einem Jahr als absolut sorglos.


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich drück dir wie gesagt die Daumen!


Danke  Wie gesagt, ich glaube gerne dass es einige Probleme gab, aber CC scheint da ohnehin sehr bemüht zu sein und inzwischen dürfte das Problem ja gelöst sein, was man so liest.
Richtig bitter war's bei einem Freund von mir mit seinem BOS Kirk. Wenn man selbst nicht Hand anlegen kann, kann man das Teil im Fehlerfall einfach nur wegwerfen *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (11. Juni 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Ich erlebe den CCDB air Cs bei mir und in meinem Umfeld seit knapp einem Jahr als absolut sorglos.


Schonmal im Winter damit gefahren?


----------



## grey (11. Juni 2015)

Minusgrade hat mein ccdb cs glaube ich noch nicht gesehen, bin dann eher mit dem HT unterwegs, aber bei ca. 3°C war er absolut unauffällig.. 
Ich bin sehr zufrieden, vor allem seitdem ich die kleinere Luftkammer nachgerüstet habe.


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (11. Juni 2015)

Meinen CC habe ich jetzt auch schon ziemlich geknechtet .. (aber kein CS) Läuft wie am ersten Tag - und das obwohl er bereits 10 Tage Finale & San Remo wegstecken musste + 2 mal Bikepark Einsätze .. (im Spitty...). Bin da gelassen .. mein nagelneuer Vivid Air hatte von Anfang an ein "Fehler" (klackern bei jedem ausfedern) was nach ein paar Tagen noch schlimmer wurde und deshalb auf garantie gemacht wurde. Kann halt jeden Dämpfer mal treffen .. wie gesagt, mit meinem keinen Stress bisher.


----------



## frfreshman (11. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Schonmal im Winter damit gefahren?



Noch nicht bei extremen Temperaturen bisher.
Ich meine, bin den ganzen Winter durchgefahren, im Schnitt ca. 3x pro Woche, alles problemlos.
Nur war es ja kein wirklicher Winter dieses Jahr.


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Schonmal im Winter damit gefahren?


Jaja, der Winter.... Ich fahr im Winter gerne und viel. Aber wenn es richtig kalt ist, dann gehen Bremsen und Federelemente sowieo Reifen einfach bescheiden. Da nimm ich keine Rücksicht drauf. Da ist das Fahrwerk ganz ehrlich mein geringstes Problem, wenn die Reifen steinhart und der Druckpunkt der Bremse nur durch die Steifigkeit des Hebels definiert wird... *g*


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Juni 2015)

Das könnte sehr wohl zum größten Problem werden. Es geht ja nicht darum das er im Winter schlechter geht. Da ging einfach nix mehr und daher is das Ding für mich nicht zu gebrauchen. Is wohl getestet in Utah oder CA. Bei fröhlichen 25 Grad im Schatten. Ich hab auch keinen Plan ob nur Dämpfer mit Climb Switch betroffen sind (also auch der Inline), aber es sollte halt einfach nicht sein. Mit dem Vivid Air hatte ich dieses Problem nicht. Mag sein das mein Dämpfer ein Montagsprodukt war, aber warum wird das Problem auf Seite 5 im Manual so ausführlich behandelt? Hätte mich auch nicht weiter gestört, wenn ich es selbst hätte beheben können. Sport Import und andere User hier im Forum haben mich davor gewarnt. Die Teile des Dämpfers werden zum Geschoss. Das kann böse ins Auge gehen. Aber ich bin das Ding ja eh los und habe mit meinem Coil Dämpfer ein sorgloses Leben. Kann gut sein das es Null Probleme gibt bei Temperaturen über Null. Unsere kleine Freeride Strecke fahr ich aber auch gerne im Winter. Wenn der Dämpfer das nicht mitmacht ist er für mich schlicht und ergreifend nicht zu gebrauchen. Ich frag mich sowieso warum man beim Darkside zu CS Variante gegriffen hat. Beim Rune und bei allen übrigen Modellen bis auf das Legend verstehe ich es ja, aber beim Darkside? Schon etwas deplatziert finde ich. Auch wenn es einige wenige gibt die noch ein paar Höhenmeter damit machen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (11. Juni 2015)

Hier mal mein Phantom. Man sieht nicht viel, aber ich find das Bild nett


----------



## mfux (11. Juni 2015)

Warum hat den eigentlich keiner drn BOS Kirk oder den neuen Marzocchi im Rune/Spitfire?
Edit: Ah, Marzocchi wird grad erst langsam ausgeliefert!


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. Juni 2015)

Also den MZ Roco TSR R Coil, werde ich in den kommenden Tagen mal im Rune einbauen und testen wie der sich macht


----------



## svenson69 (12. Juni 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Warum hat den eigentlich keiner drn BOS Kirk oder den neuen Marzocchi im Rune/Spitfire?
> Edit: Ah, Marzocchi wird grad erst langsam ausgeliefert!


Ich fahre einen Bos Kirk


----------



## trailterror (12. Juni 2015)

Bzgl. CCDB A CS:

Musste meinen 2 x innerhalb der ersten 4 Monate einschicken. Hat einmal eine woche gedauert, das andere mal über die €bike rum fast 2 monate....  

Bzgl. zuverlässigkeit hat er bei auch recht schnell viel kredit eingebüsst... Mir persönlich ist die einstellerei fast auch schon zuviel des guten....


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Juni 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Bzgl. CCDB A CS:
> 
> Musste meinen 2 x innerhalb der ersten 4 Monate einschicken. Hat einmal eine woche gedauert, das andere mal über die €bike rum fast 2 monate....
> 
> Bzgl. zuverlässigkeit hat er bei auch recht schnell viel kredit eingebüsst... Mir persönlich ist die einstellerei fast auch schon zuviel des guten....


Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Es ist ein geiler Dämpfer, wenn man ein gutes Setup gefunden hat und der Dämpfer nicht die Periode hat.


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Juni 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Ich fahre einen Bos Kirk


Hast du einen Winkelsteuersatz? Sieht gut aus das Rune.


----------



## trailterror (12. Juni 2015)




----------



## svenson69 (12. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hast du einen Winkelsteuersatz? Sieht gut aus das Rune.


Nein, fahre einfach in der flachsten Einstellung


----------



## bobtailoner (12. Juni 2015)

Falls noch jemand einen Rune Frame in XL sucht, voraussichtlich nächste Woche habe ich einen über


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (12. Juni 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand einen Rune Frame in XL sucht, voraussichtlich nächste Woche habe ich einen über


Nachfolger?


----------



## bobtailoner (12. Juni 2015)

Gibt's, ja.


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Juni 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Gibt's, ja.


Mach doch kein Geheimnis draus und lass uns an deiner Freude teilhaben. 

Switchback / Surge?


----------



## bobtailoner (12. Juni 2015)

Ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher welches hardtail ich mir holen werde


----------



## ONE78 (12. Juni 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand einen Rune Frame in XL sucht, voraussichtlich nächste Woche habe ich einen über


Willste die gabel auch loswerden?


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juni 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher welches hardtail ich mir holen werde




Hardtail ? Würde ich außer einer CC Feile keins mehr wollen.


----------



## R.C. (13. Juni 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Willste die gabel auch loswerden?



Hat er doch schon im Bikemarkt.


----------



## HansDampf89 (13. Juni 2015)

Hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack


----------



## ONE78 (13. Juni 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Hat er doch schon im Bikemarkt.


ach mist, is ja 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (13. Juni 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> ach mist, is ja 26"


27.5


----------



## Kharne (13. Juni 2015)

Ist bei der Mattoc wurscht. Bauste den anderen Rebound Assembly ein und fertig.


----------



## P3 Killa (14. Juni 2015)

Die Mattoc kann man zwar theoretisch mit beiden Laufradgrößen, fahren aber die 650B Version hat durch eine andere Krone, 4mm mehr offset als die 26" Version.


----------



## sirios (14. Juni 2015)

Videomaterial aus Winterberg und Lac Blanc mit dem Rune. Irgendwo mogelt sich auch mal ein v10 dazwischen !

Wenn es gefällt würden wir uns über nen Stern freuen!


----------



## robser (14. Juni 2015)

Hi zur Dämpferfrage im Spitfire kann ich zum Bos Kirk vs CC nur positives vom Bos berichten. Hat eine sehr gute Plattform zum Hochtreten (deutlich merkbar) und Bergab (90kg Fahrer) in Kombination mit der 160er Pike Solo Air ein Traum. Man verliert nie die Kontrolle, sei es im Lowspeed oder Highspeed. Der Bos hat etwas mehr "Popp" als der CC, welcher nur wie ein Sofa wirkt. Ich habe den Wechsel zum Bos Kirk nie bereut. Das passt perfekt.


----------



## 21XC12 (14. Juni 2015)

@robser 
Schönes Spitfire. Hab ich noch garnicht hier in der Galerie gesehen. Wie lange hast du deinen Kirk schon im Einsatz? Hattest du den schonmal beim Service?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robser (14. Juni 2015)

Der Kirk ist seit März in Gebrauch. Bis jetz problemlos und noch kein Service nötig. Den gibts dann im Winter jetzt wird gefahren!


----------



## frogmatic (15. Juni 2015)

robser schrieb:


> Der Bos hat etwas mehr "Popp" als der CC, welcher nur wie ein Sofa wirkt.


CC DB oder Inline?


----------



## robser (15. Juni 2015)

CC DB


----------



## frogmatic (16. Juni 2015)

Merci!
Erstmal schauen wie der Inline tut, wenn ich endlich fertig werde...



GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich habe die Achse gegen eine *Maxle* ersetzt. Das finde ich angenehmer.


Welche passt denn in die 142x12 ausfallenden - ist es die Rock Shox "Rear Maxle Lite Assembly 142 x 12mm" (liegt ja nahe)?
Danke


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Juni 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Welche passt denn in die 142x12 ausfallenden - ist es die Rock Shox "Rear Maxle Lite Assembly 142 x 12mm" (liegt ja nahe)?
> Danke



ja, genau diese da: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rock-Shox/Rear-Maxle-Lite-Steckachse-12-mm-p25751/


----------



## frogmatic (16. Juni 2015)

Danke!
Subjektiv bin ich nicht so angetan von der Originalachse, mit dem fummeligen Sicherungsschräubchen - aber erstmal ausprobieren.
Weiteres Geld ausgeben geht ja (leider) immer...


----------



## grey (16. Juni 2015)

Einen Tropfen Schraubensicherung auf die kleine Schraube und man hat keine Probleme damit..
Beim CCDB, bevor man ihn rausreißt, erstmal Luftkammer zuspacern wenn man mehr popp will.


----------



## frogmatic (16. Juni 2015)

grey schrieb:


> Einen Tropfen Schraubensicherung auf die kleine Schraube und man hat keine Probleme damit..
> Beim CCDB, bevor man ihn rausreißt, erstmal Luftkammer zuspacern wenn man mehr popp will.


1. 
2. Auf jeden Fall, Bernhard hatte mir auch Spacer geschickt, muss das Spitty endlich mal fertig basteln und fahren.


----------



## Caese (16. Juni 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Danke!
> Subjektiv bin ich nicht so angetan von der Originalachse, mit dem fummeligen Sicherungsschräubchen - aber erstmal ausprobieren.
> Weiteres Geld ausgeben geht ja (leider) immer...



Man kan wohl guten Gewissens behaupten: die Originalachse ist kacke. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem wie auch im Rune-Test beschrieben. Mag sein, dass ein Tropfen Kleber das Problem löst - aber lieber wäre mir, wenn es gar keins gäbe. Ich hatte zum Glück noch eine DT-Swiss x12 die perfekt passt und tadellos funktioniert.


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Juni 2015)

Ich seh da kein Problem mit der Achse. Bis jetzt sind noch beide Schrauben (Darkside und Spitfire) da. Falls ich mal eine verlieren sollte tut's auch eine einfache Stahlschraube ggf. mit Unterlegscheibe für 1€ aus dem Baumarkt. Man sollte halt gelegentlich bzw einfach "vor" jeder Ausfahrt einmal kontrollieren. Ich finde die Schraube von meinem X1 Schaltwerk schlimmer. Die löst sich permanent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (16. Juni 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> Man kan wohl guten Gewissens behaupten: die Originalachse ist *kacke*.





21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich seh da *kein Problem* mit der Achse.




Ich werde probieren, und berichten...


----------



## Andreas.blub (16. Juni 2015)

Ich hab letztens ganz grenzdebil die kleine Schraube abgerissen.
Gedacht ich wäre an der kleinen dran (in Wirklichkeit war es aber schon die Achse) einmal gut an den Schlüssel gelangt und ab war sie 

Geht auch ohne


----------



## frogmatic (16. Juni 2015)

Das wäre auch meine Befürchtung - wenn man mal träumt...


----------



## nullstein (16. Juni 2015)

Da wir grad bei Achsen sind...
Die sollte doch passen, oder?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-steckachse-135-142mm-44551/wg_id-227


----------



## hpn (16. Juni 2015)

Nö,

das Gewinde wird nicht passen.

Grüße

Martin


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juni 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Da wir grad bei Achsen sind...
> Die sollte doch passen, oder?
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-steckachse-135-142mm-44551/wg_id-227




Brauchst die Rock Shox Maxle Lite in 142:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rock-Shox/Rear-Maxle-Lite-Steckachse-12-mm-p25751/


----------



## nullstein (16. Juni 2015)

Erstmal vielen Dank euch beiden.
Worin unterscheidet sich die Syntace Achse von der RS? Gewindedurchmesser oder Steigung?
Ich will keine Schnellspannachse und finde die RS ehrlich gesagt auch zu teuer.
Gibt es eine alternative Schraubachse?


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juni 2015)

Die Syntace hat dieses spezielle Gewinde.

Ist deine kaputt ? Oder die originale zu teuer ?


----------



## nullstein (16. Juni 2015)

Nee aber ich habe schon 3mal fast die Konterscchraube verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. Juni 2015)

Dann wäre ja eine Maxle nicht schlecht eigentlich.

Oder gib halt bissl Loctite drauf, dass sie mehr Reibung hat.
Ich halte die Schraube ja eh für eher überflüssig.


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Juni 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Nee aber ich habe schon 3mal fast die Konterscchraube verloren.


Wenn die echt mal verloren geht holste im Baumarkt um die Ecke Ersatz für ein paar Cent.

Edit: Falls du was anderes willst gilt ...

Maxle : yes
Dt Rws : no
Syntace : no

->Quelle<-


----------



## Kharne (16. Juni 2015)

Maxle hat ein anderes Gewinde als Syntace, RWS Achsen gibt es leider ausschliesslich mit passendem Gewinde für Syntace.


----------



## nullstein (16. Juni 2015)

Danke


----------



## Nachaz (16. Juni 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ich will keine Schnellspannachse und finde die RS ehrlich gesagt auch zu teuer.


Für etwas kleineres Geld gibt es das ganze noch von KCNC:
http://r2-bike.com/KCNC-Thru-Axle-Quick-Easy-Maxle-12-x-142-mm

Aber wenn Du Dir nur Sorgen um die Konterschraube machst, kannst Du die Einkleben oder - wie san_andreas schon bemerkt hat - ohne fahren. Hat 'n Kollege von mir auch so gemacht (nachdem er sie wg. "Ungeschicktheit" abgebrochen hat).


----------



## frogmatic (16. Juni 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Syntace hat dieses spezielle Gewinde.


Und die konische Passung auf der linken (Rahmen-)Seite. Gehört zum X-12 System, neben dem Achsenmaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (16. Juni 2015)

Aus grün wird grün:
Cove G Spot in L



Banshee Rune XL



Eben nach dem Aufbau ein paar Meter gerollt und ich bin echt überrascht. Die Länge ist gut und der Dämpfer fühlt sich spitze auf den ersten Metern an.


----------



## biker123456 (16. Juni 2015)

.. ist das der "normale" grüne 2014er Rahmen?


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Juni 2015)

Sieht auf dem Bild anders aus wie das Grün das man so kennt oder?


----------



## el Lingo (16. Juni 2015)

Ja, das normale grün, es war schon etwas später...


----------



## HansDampf89 (17. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist es endlich fertig. Die 14kg habe ich nicht geknackt . Habe allerdings auch bremstechnisch auf die Saint gewechselt .


----------



## el Lingo (18. Juni 2015)

Jetzt noch mal ein paar brauchbare Bilder bei vernünftigem Licht. Sonst glaubt wieder jemand, das wäre ein anderes Grün...













[/url][/IMG]


----------



## NobbyRalph (19. Juni 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es endlich fertig. Die 14kg habe ich nicht geknackt . Habe allerdings auch bremstechnisch auf die Saint gewechselt .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396377 Anhang anzeigen 396379 Anhang anzeigen 396384



Geiles Teil, hat aber definitiv (viel) bessere Bilder verdient


----------



## MK_79 (20. Juni 2015)

Runes haben immer ein gutes Bild verdient


----------



## HansDampf89 (20. Juni 2015)

Definitiv. Aber jetzt wird es erstmal gefahren


----------



## NobbyRalph (20. Juni 2015)

Ja nee is klar. Aber 5 Minuten für ein ordentliches Bild darf man schon mal investieren. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (20. Juni 2015)

hi fans, weiss vtl. schon wer was:
gibt es eigentlich schon infos über die 2016er rune modelle. und im spez.: bleibt die farbe orange im programm? würd mich brennend interessieren, da ich auch banhee infiziert bin...


----------



## deralteser (20. Juni 2015)

6TiWon schrieb:


> hi fans, weiss vtl. schon wer was:
> gibt es eigentlich schon infos über die 2016er rune modelle. und im spez.: bleibt die farbe orange im programm? würd mich brennend interessieren, da ich auch banhee infiziert bin...


Bis dato ist leider nix zu finden. Ich hoffe auf fluo-green (oder alternativ raw) fürs 2016er Spitfire. Ist aber schön, das sich immer mehr infizieren


----------



## FastFabi93 (20. Juni 2015)

Ist Banshee denn auch mit dabei im jährlichen Modellwechsel/- facelift ? Hab bisher nicht den Eindruck.

Bin auch infiziert und schon am Sparen


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Juni 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Ist Banshee denn auch mit dabei im jährlichen Modellwechsel/- facelift ? Hab bisher nicht den Eindruck.
> 
> Bin auch infiziert und schon am Sparen


Nö da ändert sich so schnell nix. Die lassen sich Zeit. Ist ein Hersteller der nicht jedem Trend hinterherläuft. Das is auch gut so! Da kommt kein 10 kg Carbon 650B+ Superenduro oder sowas. Never change a running System.


----------



## FastFabi93 (20. Juni 2015)

Find ich persönlich auch besser. Dann wirds diesen Herbst wohl ein Rune, nur die Farbe steht noch nicht fest. Wenn jemand irgendwo eins in Neon-Blau sieht, sagt mal bitte Bescheid


----------



## frfreshman (21. Juni 2015)

￼Mal ein Rennen absolviert.
Mein Werkzeug:


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Juni 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> ￼Mal ein Rennen absolviert.


Welches wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## frfreshman (21. Juni 2015)

Trailtrophy Harz


----------



## el Lingo (22. Juni 2015)

Da war ich mit meinem auch unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (22. Juni 2015)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Da war ich mit meinem auch unterwegs



Zeigen!

Hier auch noch mehr auf die Augen:






Lucky finish, flat nach Zieleinfahrt:


----------



## el Lingo (22. Juni 2015)

Das sind aber nur Bilder vom Samstag aus Andreasberg, richtig?


----------



## frfreshman (22. Juni 2015)

Richtig.
Cooles Rennen, gute Stages, geile Bedingungen, oder!?


----------



## frogmatic (22. Juni 2015)

Auf jeden Fall sieht's lecker aus!


----------



## el Lingo (22. Juni 2015)

Der Samstag war echt mies und Stage 3 hat es mir mit einem Durchschlag recht früh verhagelt. Gestern war schöner, aber die 1 war echt hart


----------



## frfreshman (22. Juni 2015)

Samstag war eher nicht für Schönwetterfahrer.
Stage 1 am Sonntag fand ich gut, hätte den trail auch bis unten zu Ende fahren lassen können finde ich.
Platten hatte ich nur außerhalb des Rennen.
Hatte beide Tage guten flow!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hpn (22. Juni 2015)

Schönes Spitfire.

Wärst Du so nett, ein paar Angaben zum Vivid Coil zu machen. Also was für ein Tune, irgendwelche Besonderheiten?

Schon mal Danke

Martin


----------



## frfreshman (22. Juni 2015)

Hi Martin,

der Vivid ist Tune MM, ich fahre ihn mit 450er Feder. Bei ca. 85kg Abtropfgewicht.
Nichts besonderes.
Performt.
Würde ich aber nur bei harter schneller Fahrweise empfehlen und wenn es in rauem Gelände auf Traktion ankommt.
Ansonsten der bessere Allrounder ist für mich der CCDB air CS.
Der bei mir im Regal liegt.
Da liegt er gut.

Gruß Frank


----------



## hpn (22. Juni 2015)

Danke...


----------



## clemsi (23. Juni 2015)

welcher dämpfer is denn beim darkside zu empfehlen? taugt der MZ?


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Juni 2015)

clemsi schrieb:


> welcher dämpfer is denn beim darkside zu empfehlen? taugt der MZ?


Ich hab den CCDB Air CS verkauft, weil ich den Dämpfer schon nach wenigen Nutzungsstunden wegen einer defekten Dichtung einsenden musste. Ich hab jetzt einen RS Vivid Coil drin und kann bis jetzt nichts Schlechtes berichten. Der MZ ist sicher auch gut. Wenn du einen neuen Rahmen kaufst und nur die Wahl zwischen MZ Moto und CCDB Air CS hast nimm lieber den MZ. Meine Meinung!


----------



## deralteser (23. Juni 2015)

Bin mit dem Vivid Air sehr zufrieden. Werde aber auch mal bald nen vivid coil oder MZ testen.


----------



## clemsi (23. Juni 2015)

danke euch! also aufpreis zum CCDB muss sich nicht zwingend lohnen, wa. Welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr (Körpergröße)?


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Juni 2015)

184 und L mit 50er Vorbau und 30er Riser.


----------



## grey (23. Juni 2015)

173/80 Medium mit 35mm Vorbau.
Mein CCDB CS funktioniert problemlos seit bald einem Jahr, kleinere Luftkammer ist aber empfehlenswert.


----------



## deralteser (23. Juni 2015)

clemsi schrieb:


> danke euch! also aufpreis zum CCDB muss sich nicht zwingend lohnen, wa. Welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr (Körpergröße)?



DARKSIDE
185. L. 50er. 30er riser.
Passt wie angegossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Juni 2015)

180, L, 45er Vorbau, Synace Vector Carbon mit 12°, 20mm Spacer


----------



## R.C. (23. Juni 2015)

173/84, M, 55er Vorbau.


----------



## grey (23. Juni 2015)

Ich vermute mal, das sind Rahmen-Körpergrößen Infos zum Rune oder sind tatsächlich so viele Darksides hier? 
Aber ist eh wurscht, ich würds Rune wohl ident fahren.


----------



## deralteser (23. Juni 2015)

grey schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, das sind Rahmen-Körpergrößen Infos zum Rune oder sind tatsächlich so viele Darksides hier?
> Aber ist eh wurscht, ich würds Rune wohl ident fahren.


Geht ums Darkside.


----------



## R.C. (23. Juni 2015)

grey schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, das sind Rahmen-Körpergrößen Infos zum Rune oder sind tatsächlich so viele Darksides hier?



Stimmt, hab' ich uebersehen. 
Weiss sowieso nie, ob das gerade der Banshee Thread oder der Rune-Thread ist


----------



## deralteser (23. Juni 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Stimmt, hab' ich uebersehen.
> Weiss sowieso nie, ob das gerade der Banshee Thread oder der Rune-Thread ist


ALLE Banshees HIER rein


----------



## frfreshman (26. Juni 2015)

Und es wir weiter getestet.


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juni 2015)

Sehr gut, der XFusion !


----------



## frfreshman (26. Juni 2015)

Bin gespannt.
Wenn der ähnlich gut funktioniert und einstellbar ist wie die Vengeance HLR, dann habe ich mein Traumfahrwerk gefunden.

Aber auch CCDB air CS und Vivid coil sind schon klasse im Spitfire, keine Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (26. Juni 2015)

Will jemand sein Spitfire V2 in M los werden?


----------



## frfreshman (26. Juni 2015)

Geht ja eigentlich um Bilder hier, daher mal der aktuelle Stand.

(Die Wollmäuse werden noch weggemacht.)


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Juni 2015)

so mal ne woche gardasee schotter hinter mir 
das spiti macht auch hier trotz nur 127mm hinten spass


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Juni 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Geht ja eigentlich um Bilder hier, daher mal der aktuelle Stand.
> 
> (Die Wollmäuse werden noch weggemacht.)


Sieht ma schick aus! Der Piggy hat ja gut 3/4 der EBL.  nur die grüne KeFü will mir nicht gefallen. Aber Optik [edit: Funktion] is eh primär! 

Ich glaube morgen wage ich mal einen Ausritt. Die OP is gut 5 Wochen her. Das geht bestimmt klar.


----------



## FastFabi93 (26. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> nur die grüne KeFü will mir nicht gefallen. Aber Optik is eh primär!



Na was jetzt ?


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Juni 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Na was jetzt ?


Haha  Was ich wieder einen Müll texte. Danke! Ich mein natürlich Funktion is primär und Optik eh sekundär.  Aber hat eh jeder verstanden was gemeint is!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (26. Juni 2015)

Keins von beidem, Funktion folgt Optik.
Is doch kla.
Mehr fahrn.


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Juni 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Keins von beidem, Funktion folgt Optik.
> Is doch kla.
> Mehr fahrn.


----------



## frfreshman (27. Juni 2015)

Ich frage mal zuerst hier im thread:
Jemand Interesse an dem Vivid R2C coil 200/57 Tune MM mit 450er und 550er Feder?
Gerne mit persönlicher Nachricht melden.



frfreshman schrieb:


> Vivid on trail.
> All coil.





frfreshman schrieb:


> Und es wir weiter getestet.


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Juni 2015)

Heute erste Tour nach der OP vor 5 Wochen. *Gott sei Dank!*  Aber die Kondition ist im Keller. Die 38 km haben mich die letzten Körner gekostet.





Neu sind eigentlich nur die Griffe, da die alten den Sturz nicht überlebt haben.





Heute habe ich bemerkt, dass ich mir auch einen neuen Helm kaufen muss. Außen ist ja nicht so schlimm, aber Innen.


----------



## frfreshman (27. Juni 2015)

Sauber!
Nur das ıpo steht Kopf.


----------



## sirios (27. Juni 2015)

Der Helm hat seinen Job doch fabulös erfüllt! An der Birne hast du ja nix gemerkt, oder?


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Juni 2015)

sirios schrieb:


> Der Helm hat seinen Job doch fabulös erfüllt! An der Birne hast du ja nix gemerkt, oder?


Nö, aber an der HWS. Vermutlich hol ich mir den gleichen wieder, aber den mit MIPS Technologie. Ob's nutzt?  Einen an der Waffel hat ich ja schon immer, also egal.


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Juni 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Nur das ıpo steht Kopf.


Musst den Bildschirm, es Display oder dich drehen.


----------



## frfreshman (27. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Musst den Bildschirm, es Display oder dich drehen.



Ja stimmt, auch gerade von selbst schon drauf gekommen.


----------



## Kharne (27. Juni 2015)

Nach so nem Einschlag tauscht man den Helm, egal ob man Schäden sieht oder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (27. Juni 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Nach so nem Einschlag tauscht man den Helm, egal ob man Schäden sieht oder nicht


Jo hast Recht! Mach ich auch.


----------



## kona79 (29. Juni 2015)

Da man sehr weit hier vom Thema abkommt mach ich hier an dieser Stelle mal weiter


----------



## Mr.Sound (29. Juni 2015)

Der Bildermacher Onkel ist wieder da 





Gruß Sven


----------



## 21XC12 (29. Juni 2015)

kona79 schrieb:


> Da man sehr weit hier vom Thema abkommt mach ich hier an dieser Stelle mal weiter


Das darf hier im Thread schon mal vorkommen ohne das jeder sich künstlich aufregt. In den Banshee Unterforen herrscht ein sehr kollegialer Umgangston und auch wenn es eine Galerie ist wird hier auch jede technische Frage zu deinem Banshee gerne beantwortet. Im Übrigen ging es in den Posts um ein Bild und daher is es auch kein Off-Topic!


----------



## kona79 (29. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Das darf hier im Thread schon mal vorkommen ohne das jeder sich künstlich aufregt. In den Banshee Unterforen herrscht ein sehr kollegialer Umgangston und auch wenn es eine Galerie ist wird hier auch jede technische Frage zu deinem Banshee gerne beantwortet. Im Übrigen ging es in den Posts um ein Bild und daher is es auch kein Off-Topic!



Siehst Du den Smiley?? Es war weder in der Richtung aufgeblasen oder irgendwie Böse gemeint


----------



## 21XC12 (29. Juni 2015)

kona79 schrieb:


> Siehst Du den Smiley?? Es war weder in der Richtung aufgeblasen oder irgendwie Böse gemeint


Ja ich seh deinen Smiley! Siehst du auch meinen?  Schönes Legend!


----------



## kona79 (29. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ja ich seh deinen Smiley! Siehst du auch meinen?  Schönes Legend!



Ja seh ich  deswegen war ich doch easy  ja Du auch  Danke ist noch der alte Stand muss grad noch auf was warten dann wird das Final gezeigt


----------



## 21XC12 (29. Juni 2015)

kona79 schrieb:


> Ja seh ich  deswegen war ich doch easy  ja Du auch  Danke ist noch der alte Stand muss grad noch auf was warten dann wird das Final gezeigt


 Paar Detailbilder vom Cockpit und vom Antrieb wären auch interessant. Ist alles so schön schwarz bis auf die Sattelklemme. Man kann es auf dem Bild nicht richtig erkennen, aber vielleicht hab ich auch ein Augenproblem. Ist das eine blaue Titanfeder? Schimmert leicht blau auf dem Bild.


----------



## kona79 (29. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Paar Detailbilder vom Cockpit und vom Antrieb wären auch interessant. Ist alles so schön schwarz bis auf die Sattelklemme. Man kann es auf dem Bild nicht richtig erkennen, aber vielleicht hab ich auch ein Augenproblem. Ist das eine blaue Titanfeder? Schimmert leicht blau auf dem Bild.



Ich mach bald mehr Bilder ,versprochen ,wie gesagt ist jetzt auch nimma so Black ,wurden paar Anbauteile noch geändert  bissl abgerundet  
Ja ist ne Titanfeder in Blau  naja zwar net das über Blau das man so kennt ) ist Ne GRADE5 Feder ) kann auch gern dann ne Partliste zufügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (29. Juni 2015)

kona79 schrieb:


> Ich mach bald mehr Bilder ,versprochen ,wie gesagt ist jetzt auch nimma so Black ,wurden paar Anbauteile noch geändert  bissl abgerundet
> Ja ist ne Titanfeder in Blau  naja zwar net das über Blau das man so kennt ) ist Ne GRADE5 Feder ) kann auch gern dann ne Partliste zufügen


Die Feder wollt ich mir auch mal für's Darkside bestellen. Im Bikemarkt auf den Bildern sieht die aber so richtig krass blau aus. Vielleicht kannst du von der Feder auch mal ein schönes Bild bei Sonnenlicht machen. Bin gespannt!


----------



## kona79 (29. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Die Feder wollt ich mir auch mal für's Darkside bestellen. Im Bikemarkt auf den Bildern sieht die aber so richtig krass blau aus. Vielleicht kannst du von der Feder auch mal ein schönes Bild bei Sonnenlicht machen. Bin gespannt!



Das war das Ziel im Sonnenlicht  Es wurden auch die Decals entfernt ( enlackt) somit ist der Frame richtig Schwarz )) Felgen sind neue ....na wirst ja bald sehen hoff ich  Die ist schon Schön Blau aber wenn man(n) von dem Elox Blau von Hope verwöhnt ist dann sieht das eher nicht mehr so toll aus xD
Werd die Tage einfach mal Raus gehen und vorab Pics machen ,kann ja das Fertige dann ja immernoch  nachreichen ,ist nur die Stahlflex die geändert werden muss ,da die Bremse aber zum Service muss lass ich es gleich vor Ort machen


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. Juni 2015)

Rudelschmusen im Bansheeforum - nett!


----------



## kona79 (29. Juni 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Rudelschmusen im Bansheeforum - nett!


So solls auch sein und net nur im Banshee Forum


----------



## NoStyle (29. Juni 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Rudelschmusen im Bansheeforum - nett!


Alles kein Thema - so unter Banshee-Gebrothers ... 

@Mr.Sound : Sollte die Deville nicht weg?


----------



## svenson69 (29. Juni 2015)

So,mein Rune steht wieder
Neu sind eigentlich nur Reverse Black One Pedale und Icetech-Scheiben und Beläge.





Und vorallem,es kann wieder halbwegs bewegt werden.Fast 3 Monate Zwangspause sind genug !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona79 (29. Juni 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> So,mein Rune steht wieder
> Neu sind eigentlich nur Reverse Black One Pedale und Icetech-Scheiben und Beläge.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin schon seit 13 Monate in der zwanspause ( dann lass die reifen qualmen  sieht aber echt gut aus das Rune


----------



## 21XC12 (29. Juni 2015)

Nur Invaliden hier!  Gute Genesung und bleibt heil!


----------



## kona79 (29. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Nur Invaliden hier!  Gute Genesung und bleibt heil!


Na wenn wir eine  genesung brauchen sind wir nicht mehr heile


----------



## svenson69 (29. Juni 2015)

kona79 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon seit 13 Monate in der zwanspause ( dann lass die reifen qualmen  sieht aber echt gut aus das Rune


Ok,da sind meine 3 nix dagegen!!
Dann mal gute Besserung,wenn es wegen Krankheit sein sollte.


----------



## deralteser (29. Juni 2015)

Heute hab ichs mal unsportlich angehen lassen und bin an der Pommesbude hoch und runtergefahren.   Kommt immerhin lässiger wie Eisdielen - gepose. Danach noch nen isotonisches Kaltgetränk im Park.....muss auch mal sein....ja ja ..."typisch Ruhrpott" wirds gleich heißen. Ich musste aber nem Kollegen einbläuen, das sein nächstes bike nen Banshee wird. Da brauchte es halt Überzeugungsarbeit


----------



## CDRacer (30. Juni 2015)

Meine beiden banshees, sind zwar schon in den individuellen Threads, aber hier nochmal in einem Beitrag


----------



## FlyingLizard (30. Juni 2015)

heutige Runde bei milden 33 Grad


----------



## 21XC12 (30. Juni 2015)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> heutige Runde bei milden 33 Grad


Gott sei Dank gab's ein kühles Weizen!


----------



## FlyingLizard (30. Juni 2015)

Aber echt! Ohne geht ja mal gar nichts mehr


----------



## grey (1. Juli 2015)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Erster Versuch eines Videos auf unserem - hoffentlich bald legalen - Hometrail im Wienerwald.



Das Darkside wird auch gelegentlich zum Hometrail cruisen ausgeführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (1. Juli 2015)

grey schrieb:


> Das Darkside wird auch gelegentlich zum Hometrail cruisen ausgeführt.


So muss das auch sein!!!


----------



## grandmogul (1. Juli 2015)

So, meine "Interpretation" ist fertig


----------



## frogmatic (1. Juli 2015)

Hab im ersten moment die Kunst im Hintergrund für einen Gepäckträger gehalten


----------



## nullstein (1. Juli 2015)

@grandmogul:
Eine sehr gelungene Interpretation 

Mein Rune in Bewegung:


----------



## deralteser (1. Juli 2015)

grey schrieb:


> Das Darkside wird auch gelegentlich zum Hometrail cruisen ausgeführt.


Was für ein Kettenblatt und welche Kassette fährst Du? Welche Kindshocklänge fährst Du bei welcher Rahmen-/Körpergröße? Ich will die nächste Zeit mal einige Teile ausmustern. Seit ich mit ner Singlecrown unterwegs bin, nutze ich das Darkside  auch ab und zu zum cruisen. Da passt mir aber einiges am aktuellen Setup nicht (DH Kassette, keine Reverb, etc.).


----------



## grey (1. Juli 2015)

Medium Rahmen
34t, 11-42.  Hatte anfangs ein 32t drauf, das ist aber aufs HT gewandert weil es am Darkside ein tick zu langsam war. 
150er lev bei ca 173/80.

Flipchip auf high geht eigentlich ganz gut bergauf, vor allem wenn der Sattel eher vorne ist.
Gut ist jetzt natürlich ansichtssache, ich hab aber schlimmeres erwartet.


----------



## frfreshman (1. Juli 2015)

Whistler!?!



nullstein schrieb:


> @grandmogul:
> Eine sehr gelungene Interpretation
> 
> Mein Rune in Bewegung:


----------



## 21XC12 (1. Juli 2015)

@nullstein Von wo kommst du? Links oder oben vom Shore?


----------



## deralteser (1. Juli 2015)

grey schrieb:


> Flipchip auf high geht eigentlich ganz gut bergauf, vor allem wenn der Sattel eher vorne ist.
> Gut ist jetzt natürlich ansichtssache, ich hab aber schlimmeres erwartet.



Danke für die Info. Solange ich nur etwas einfacher zu meinen Hometrails komme ist mir das die Sache schon wert .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (2. Juli 2015)

@frfreshman:
Yep.
@21XC12:
Vom Shore gedropt.


----------



## martin82 (2. Juli 2015)

Lässiges Bild. Wieiviele Schläuche/Reifen sind kaputtgegangen?


----------



## nullstein (2. Juli 2015)

Kein einziger


----------



## Caese (2. Juli 2015)

grandmogul schrieb:


> So, meine "Interpretation" ist fertig


ist das eine Fototapete? Großes Bild!


----------



## brillenboogie (3. Juli 2015)

habe gerade was zusammengesteckt und ein schnelles handybild gemacht.. 





danke für eure beratenden worte! vor allem aber danke an @frfreshman aka famous frank, der mir schnell und zu einem guten kurs den rahmen und ein, zwei teile besorgt hat und einen rundum hervorragenden service bietet! 

edit: bitte keine reifendiskussion, sind noch vom reha programm. habe noch diverse andere..


----------



## grandmogul (3. Juli 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> ist das eine Fototapete? Großes Bild!


Stimmt - sieht fast so aus  Ist aber zum Glück das natürliche Habitat des Spittys.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (3. Juli 2015)

@brillenboogie
Sauberer Aufbau, gefällt.
Und vor allem warst ja mal richtig schnell!
Den Lev Zug kann man, wenn es an endgültigen Aufbau geht, sehr schön am Oberrohr verlegen.

Viel Spass beim Schwitzen in der Hitze.


----------



## nullstein (3. Juli 2015)

Gestern nach der letzten Abfahrt.



Heute geht es wieder Richting Heimat. Es Waren 8 verdammt geile Tage


----------



## brillenboogie (3. Juli 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> @brillenboogie
> Sauberer Aufbau, gefällt.
> Und vor allem warst ja mal richtig schnell!
> Den Lev Zug kann man, wenn es an endgültigen Aufbau geht, sehr schön am Oberrohr verlegen.
> ...



danke. hatte es eilig auf die trails zu kommen. mit der lev hast du recht, kommt noch!
das bike geht auf jeden fall verdammt gut schon im basis setup! etwas mehr lsc/lsr hab ich gebraucht, sonst erstmal gut. was fahrt ihr denn so fürn setup am spitty mit db inline?


----------



## nullstein (3. Juli 2015)

Vor der Fahrt zum Flughafen noch ein Bild.
Schleyer:


----------



## deralteser (3. Juli 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Vor der Fahrt zum Flughafen noch ein Bild.
> Schleyer:


Da erwarten uns ja wohl noch einige geile Bilder! Fette Sache!


----------



## Caese (3. Juli 2015)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> das bike geht auf jeden fall verdammt gut schon im basis setup! etwas mehr lsc/lsr hab ich gebraucht, sonst erstmal gut. was fahrt ihr denn so fürn setup am spitty mit db inline?


Da bin ich probiere ich noch fleißig aus und habe leider z.Z. nicht allzuviele konkrete Werte. Mit LSR und LSC ging es mir sehr ähnlich...

Erster Schritt war für mich das von Banshee vorgegebene Setup; empfand ich aber als umglaublich sackig; an Wurzeln oder kleinen Kanten abzuspringen war nur mit Mühe drin.
Im zweiten Schritt habe ich am HSC und HSR die Clicks/Turns reduziert, womit ich eigentlich recht zufrieden war; der Hinterbau war aktiver und hat relativ gut gebügelt.
Eigentlich nur weil mich der intensive Pedalbob genervt hat habe ich zum Test massiv LSC Clicks dazugegeben (knapp vor zu) und war, wie beschrieben, sehr überrascht über das spritzige Verhalten und das verbesserte Feedback vom Boden; weniger Couch, aber ich würde nicht sagen weniger Gripp. Um das Ganze nicht zu überspitzen habe ich dann auf 12 Clicks reduziert.

zusammengefasst:
- Bei ~ 78 kg Fahrgewicht 150 psi um auf ~ 15mm SAG zu kommen, beide Volumenspacer verbaut
- HSC habe ich auf etwa 1 Turn reduziert; der Federweg wird nur bei harten Landungen ins Flat (oder in den Gegenhang des Double ...  ) voll genutzt, scheint mir okay.
- HSR habe ich ebenfalls auf etwa 1 Turn reduziert
- LSC wippt mit 2 Clicks wie blöde, was ich zuerst mit dem CS kompensiert habe; bei der letzten Fahrt habe es mit 12 Clicks probiert und war sehr positiv überrascht. Es wippt immernoch leicht, aber das Bike ist deutlich spritziger - was ich mir nur so erklären konnte, dass ich sonst permanent zu tief im Federweg saß (ich bin Laie, das kann die vollkommen falsche Erklärung sein ?! )
- LSR habe ich vorerst auf 7 Clicks gelassen

es wird weiter getestet und probiert, aber so ganz kann ich die Änderungen im Fahrverhalten und am Dämpfersetup nicht zusammenbringen; für Kritik und Anregungen bin ich sehr offen


----------



## Kharne (3. Juli 2015)

Bei VPPlern musst du mim SAG und der KB Größe im richtigen Bereich sein, sonst zieht dir der heftige Kettenzug den Hinterbau quer durch den Federweg und der Pedalrückschlag wird heftig.


----------



## ooib (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bekenne mich nicht jede Seite dieses Threads durchgelesen zu haben, aber kann mir jemand helfen: 
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Phantom als Zweitbike zuzulegen. Wie viel macht das mit? Kann sich jemand zu den "Abfahrtsqualitäten" äussern? Ich kann mir kein richtiges Bild machen, da nur 105mm Federweg zur Verfügung stehen, es jedoch trotzdem ein Banshee ist. Wie fühlt sich das an?  Eventuell Vergleiche mit anderen Banshee Bikes oder auch anderen Rädern.
Wäre froh über jede Hilfe.

Wär gedacht als 29er Allzweckwaffe für Touren. Habe bereits ein Rune 

Grüsse

Fabio


----------



## FastFabi93 (3. Juli 2015)

Hat hier schon mal jemand einen Rune-Rahmen pulvern/ neu lackieren lassen ? 
Hab echt Interesse an dem Rahmen, aber die Farben wollen mir alle nicht so recht gefallen :/


----------



## Caese (4. Juli 2015)

ooib schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich bekenne mich nicht jede Seite dieses Threads durchgelesen zu haben, aber kann mir jemand helfen:
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Phantom als Zweitbike zuzulegen. Wie viel macht das mit? Kann sich jemand zu den "Abfahrtsqualitäten" äussern? Ich kann mir kein richtiges Bild machen, da nur 105mm Federweg zur Verfügung stehen, es jedoch trotzdem ein Banshee ist. Wie fühlt sich das an?  Eventuell Vergleiche mit anderen Banshee Bikes oder auch anderen Rädern.
> ...



ohne es selbst gefahren zu sein, aber das review fasst alles was ich bisher so im Forum oder in Tests gelesen habe gut zusammen:





Dein Hauptproblem könnte werden, dass du dein "Erstbike" auf einmal nichtmehr anschaust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (4. Juli 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Bei VPPlern musst du mim SAG und der KB Größe im richtigen Bereich sein, sonst zieht dir der heftige Kettenzug den Hinterbau quer durch den Federweg und der Pedalrückschlag wird heftig.


hmmm... du weißt aber nicht zufällig auf was das Spitfire ausgelegt ist? Ich habe den leichten Bob sowohl beim 32er als auch beim 30er Kettenblatt gehabt


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. Juli 2015)

Es wird wie bei jedem anderen Rahmen sein. Einfach alle Lager raus, strahlen, pulvern, fertig... (oder einen schwarzen kaufen und das Strahlen weglassen.)


----------



## Kharne (4. Juli 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> hmmm... du weißt aber nicht zufällig auf was das Spitfire ausgelegt ist? Ich habe den leichten Bob sowohl beim 32er als auch beim 30er Kettenblatt gehabt



Ich nicht, aber Banshee bestimmt


----------



## FastFabi93 (4. Juli 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Es wird wie bei jedem anderen Rahmen sein. Einfach alle Lager raus, strahlen, pulvern, fertig... (oder einen schwarzen kaufen und das Strahlen weglassen.)



Nehme mal an, dass das auf meine Frage bezogen war 

Warum kann man beim schwarzen Rahmen das Strahlen weglassen ? Was würde mich das ganze in etwa kosten ?


----------



## Kharne (4. Juli 2015)

Habe nen Laden in der Nähe, der entlacken und pulvern für´n Hunni anbietet. Lager musste aber selber rauskloppen.

Glaube aber nicht, dass du jemanden findest, der dir die Lager rauskloppt, Farbe draufmacht und die Lager wieder einbaut. Bzw. nen Fahrradladen der für dich Montage und Kommunikation mit dem Unternehmen, dass pulvert, übernimmt.


----------



## gigo (4. Juli 2015)

Gibt hier auch nen User im Forum, der das macht. Ich nenne jetzt keinen Namen, aber dieser User ist auch sehr aktiv in der Raw-Galerie und postet regelmäßig Bilder von Rahmen, die er wunderschön veredelt hat...


----------



## rappelkiste (4. Juli 2015)

ja - soll gute Leute in Oberhausen geben


----------



## Kharne (4. Juli 2015)

Raw ist nicht gepulvert  Khujand pulvert nicht mehr.


----------



## gigo (4. Juli 2015)

Dass Raw nicht gepulvert ist, ist mir auch klar 
Sollte nur ein Hinweis sein... Götz Pulverbeschichtung fällt mir noch ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (4. Juli 2015)

Rockenstein - Die machen die Beschichtungen für Alutech, unter anderem auch Lasur


----------



## deralteser (4. Juli 2015)

Die schwarzen Banshee Rahmen sind doch anodisiert, oder?
Das kannste nicht mal eben entlacken.


----------



## ooib (4. Juli 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> ohne es selbst gefahren zu sein, aber das review fasst alles was ich bisher so im Forum oder in Tests gelesen habe gut zusammen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah danke, habs mir angeschaut, sieht gut aus  Die loben das ja in hohem Mass! Das Rune wäre dann für gröberes Geballer. Denke nicht, dass da das Phantom Konkurenz macht.


----------



## svenson69 (4. Juli 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Die schwarzen Banshee Rahmen sind doch anodisiert, oder?
> Das kannste nicht mal eben entlacken.


Wie würde das denn genau funktionieren?
Würd mich nämlich mal intressieren


----------



## deralteser (4. Juli 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Wie würde das denn genau funktionieren?
> Würd mich nämlich mal intressieren


Eine Anodisierung (= Eloxierung) ist eine direkte Veränderung der obersten Aluminiumschicht. Die kann nur mechanisch oder chemisch entfernt werden. Bei beiden Möglichkeiten käme es zu einem Materialabtrag des Aluminiums.
Bei dem chemischen Weg bedienen sich viele Hobbiebastler einfachem Rohrreiniger (Achtung: Sauzeug! Brille auf! Lüften!). Der muss allerdings Natriumhydroxid enthalten. Das Zeug reagiert in kurzer Zeit mit dem Aluminium und die oberste, farbige Schicht löst sich ab - was letztendlich die Maßhaltigkeiten bei sensiblen Bauteilen beeinflussen kann.
Ich hab mal Pedale oder ne Sattelklemme so enteloxiert. Ist kein Aufwand. Bei nem ganzen Rahmen wäre ich da vorsichtig. Plötzlich sind die Lagersitze oder Stabilität durch die leichte Oberflächenveränderung versaut...

Ansonsten bleibt eben nur Schleifen. Da haste dann auch wieder Materialabtrag.

Hoffe das stimmt alles soweit - ansonsten ist Kritik gerne erwünscht!


 Moove Pedale
ehemals blauer Fox CTD Knopf


----------



## deralteser (4. Juli 2015)

Damits nicht zuviel OT wird - alles nicht meine bikes 
Evtl. inspiriert es hier jemanden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (4. Juli 2015)

ooib schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich bekenne mich nicht jede Seite dieses Threads durchgelesen zu haben, aber kann mir jemand helfen:
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Phantom als Zweitbike zuzulegen. Wie viel macht das mit? Kann sich jemand zu den "Abfahrtsqualitäten" äussern? Ich kann mir kein richtiges Bild machen, da nur 105mm Federweg zur Verfügung stehen, es jedoch trotzdem ein Banshee ist. Wie fühlt sich das an?  Eventuell Vergleiche mit anderen Banshee Bikes oder auch anderen Rädern.
> ...



Hi.

Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Phantom aufgebaut.

Dieses war auch als Ergänzung zum bereits vorhandenem Prime (welches mein 26er Enduro ersetzt hatte) gedacht.

Ich kann natürlich keinen Vergleich zum Rune ziehen, da ich das nie gefahren bin. Rune und Prime werden ja beide von Banshee als "All Mountain" kategorisiert.

Ich versuche mal einen Vergleich zu meinem Prime zu beschreiben.

Interessant ist, dass der LW mit einer 140er Pike dem LW meines Prime (aufgebaut mit 160mm Pike und -1° Winkelsteuersatz) ziemlich nahe kommt (habe nicht gemessen, stellt man beide Bikes nah hintereinander stehen die Standrohre aber ziemlich parallel).

Obwohl die Rohre vom Phantom deutlich schlanker dimensioniert sind fühlt es sich nicht weniger steif an (ist ja auch wie eh alle Banshee Rahmen kein Leichtgewicht).

Beim Fahren merkt man natürlich schon, dass das Bike etwas weniger Federweg hat als das Prime -  wenn ich einen längeren Trail flüssig fahre, merke ich, dass es etwas anstrengender ist als das Prime. Absätze und Drops muss ich etwas aktiver abfedern. 
Ein Baller - Bike hat man mit dem Phantom nicht (was aber auch keine Überraschung ist).
Auch bei Wurzelteppichen, Steinfeldern oder längeren Treppenstufen merkt man etwas mehr Gerüttel - bleibt man aber aktiv auf dem Bike ist man aber mit dem Phantom auch hier nicht gerade langsam unterwegs.

Auf meinen Hometrails (Mittelgebirge mit eher kurzen Trails und eher S1 mit zwischendurch S2 Stellen) macht das Phantom mehr Spaß - es fühlt sich agiler und verspielter an, an Kanten absprigen geht auch leichter.
Bei kleineren Kickern stört es mich auch nicht, dass das Bike nur 105mm Federweg hat. Auch hier merke ich zwar, dass weniger Federweg als beim Prime vorhanden ist - aber wie beim Prime fühlt sich auch das Phantom nach mehr Federweg an. 
Der Federweg wird sehr effektiv genutzt - obwohl ich den Dämpfer bereits mit etwas mehr SAG fahre hatte ich bisher erst einen kleinen Durchschlag nach einem etwas verpatzten Sprung. 
Um den Federweg des Dämpfers auszunutzen bedarf es auch eher schon Drops und Sprünge - sonst nutze ich eher nur max. 2/3 des Federweges.
Die 140mm Federweg vorne passen für mich sehr gut zum Hinterbau - das Bike fühlt sich so ausgewogen und harmonisch an und der Federweg wird vorne wie hinten prozentual ziemlich ähnlich genutzt (die Pike fahre ich mit ca. 20% Sag / 70 psi bei fahrfertigen 80kg und 2 Token).


----------



## ooib (4. Juli 2015)

Hey @freetourer 
Danke für dein Feedback! Sehr schönes Phantom  Das mit der etwas langhubigeren Gabel hört sich auch gut an 
Den Raw-Rahmen finde ich auch sehr schick, speziell mit dem Aufbau. Da werde ich noch entscheiden müssen  Ist das ein M oder L Rahmen und wie Gross bist du?
Gruss


----------



## Brainspiller (5. Juli 2015)

Rahmen ist ein M, das weiss ich.
Wie groß bist du denn ooib?


----------



## ooib (5. Juli 2015)

Ah danke! Ich selber bin 182cm. Habe ein Rune in Large mit 441mm Reach und 35mm Vorbau, dafür einen 1200mm + Radstand. Da ist die Frage ob L mit kurzem Vorbau oder M mit "langem". Werde aber nicht über 50mm gehen


----------



## Brainspiller (5. Juli 2015)

Ich denke du bist ein perfekter Kandidat für ein L.


----------



## frfreshman (5. Juli 2015)

Geschmackssache.
Mein Tipp würde zu länger, also L, gehen.
Bin selbst 185cm und fahre das Spitfire in XL mit 50mm Vorbau.
Würde, für mich, auch bei jedem anderen Banshee Rahmen zum größten greifen.


----------



## freetourer (5. Juli 2015)

ooib schrieb:


> Hey @freetourer
> Danke für dein Feedback! Sehr schönes Phantom  Das mit der etwas langhubigeren Gabel hört sich auch gut an
> Den Raw-Rahmen finde ich auch sehr schick, speziell mit dem Aufbau. Da werde ich noch entscheiden müssen  Ist das ein M oder L Rahmen und wie Gross bist du?
> Gruss



Hi.

Brainspiller hat ja schon drauf gesessen und hat natürlich dementsprechend recht.  - Rahmengröße ist M.

Ich bin knapp unter 180. - Rahmengröße M ist für mich noch so gerade o.k., Größe L würde sicherlich auch gehen, v.a. da der Stack ja nicht größer werden würde (mit der 140er Gabel und der flachsten Einstellung braucht man viel Druck auf der Front, das würde mit einem größeren Stack wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so gut gehen).

Vorbau ist bei mir 45mm. Den Lenker habe ich mittlerweile gegen einen anderen mit weniger BackSweep getauscht.

Edit: Mit der Sitzrohr - Höhe muss man natürlich schauen. Ich könnte beim L - Rahmen keine Teleskopstütze mit 150mm Verstellbereich mehr fahren.


----------



## ooib (5. Juli 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Brainspiller hat ja schon drauf gesessen und hat natürlich dementsprechend recht.  - Rahmengröße ist M.
> 
> ...



Hmm wenn ich das so lese, wird es eher ein Large. Ich schaue aber noch. Dann aber mit einem kurzen Vorbau und einer 130mm Gabel, sowas in die Richtung. Ne Pike oder die neue 34er. Besten Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Mr.Sound (6. Juli 2015)

Gabelupdate 





Gruß Sven


----------



## nullstein (6. Juli 2015)

Sauber!
Fährst du 26" oder 27.5"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tor-bjoern (6. Juli 2015)

Argh, direkt mal die neuen Decals bestellt ... und wie ich sehe wieder mit Schnellspanner?! Hab ich doch ein Jahr zu früh zugeschlagen.


----------



## brillenboogie (6. Juli 2015)

bis auf details vorläufig fertig.


----------



## Mr.Sound (6. Juli 2015)

tor-bjoern schrieb:


> Argh, direkt mal die neuen Decals bestellt ... und wie ich sehe wieder mit Schnellspanner?! Hab ich doch ein Jahr zu früh zugeschlagen.


Nicht nur neue Decals, ist die neue 2016er 



nullstein schrieb:


> Sauber!
> Fährst du 26" oder 27.5"?



Fahren 26" aber die 27,5er 

Gruß Sven


----------



## tor-bjoern (6. Juli 2015)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Nicht nur neue Decals, ist die neue 2016er


Ja, schon klar. Allerdings hat sich bei der Variante mit 20mm Steckachse und HSC/LSC nichts geändert außer die Decals. Lediglich die Variante mit Schnellspanner und FIT4 ist neu.


----------



## nullstein (7. Juli 2015)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Nicht nur neue Decals, ist die neue 2016er
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darf man fragen warum diese Kombination? Die 2016er Float gibt es ja auch als 26" Version.
Bin grad auf der Suche nach Ersatz für meine Pike und eigentlich ist die DVO Diamond mein Favorit. Nich verunsichern aber die 4mm Offset der DVO ggü der Pike.


----------



## Mr.Sound (7. Juli 2015)

Darfst du natürlich  seit der Pike fahre ich nur noch 27,5er Gabeln weil ich einfach die Möglichkeit haben möchte zur Not doch größere Laufräder zu fahren. Einen billigen schweren 650B LRS habe ich auch schon. Mach dir keine Gedanken um die paar mm die reißen es jetzt wirklich nicht raus um ehrlich zu sein spüre ich sie nicht mal  Die Diamond hat mich auch extrem angemacht aber ich bin von kleinen Gabel-Herstellern erst mal geheilt. 

Gruß Sven 

edit: jetzt mit Bild


----------



## NoStyle (7. Juli 2015)

Orange zu Cyan, das wäre farblich noch ne Ansage. Ansonsten wie immer top!


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juli 2015)

So lassen !


----------



## tor-bjoern (7. Juli 2015)

Falls jemand daran Interesse hat mal ne andere Gabel zu testen, habe ich im Bikemarkt noch eine BOS Deville 170 anzubieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (7. Juli 2015)

tor-bjoern schrieb:


> Falls jemand daran Interesse hat mal ne andere Gabel zu testen, habe ich im Bikemarkt noch eine BOS Deville 170 anzubieten.


.. und ich eine Lyrik RC2Dh 170 mm SoloAir


----------



## iceis (8. Juli 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> .. und ich eine Lyrik RC2Dh 170 mm SoloAir


Wenn ich dran denk was ich für meine bezahlt hatte....hät ich bisschen zu viel Geld würd ich mir die direkt bunkern.


----------



## zangg (8. Juli 2015)

Für all die Gabel-und-Laufradgrößen-Mixer:
http://yojimg.net/bike/web_tools/trailcalc.php
Jetzt noch bedenken, dass 1cm mehr Einbauhöhe den Lenkwinkel ca. 0,5° vergrößert und dann mal hin und her kalkulieren und überlegen ob man den Unterschied spürt.
zB: Spitfire mit 160mm 650b Gabel und Laufrädern entspricht 160mm 26" Gabel und 65° Lenkwinkel (-1° headset) und somit wohl der Grund warum sich der gleiche Rahmen bei meinem Mitbewohner mit 650b wie ein Panzer fährt (meine Meinung)


----------



## Mr.Sound (8. Juli 2015)

Dafür dann die Flipchips tauschen bzw umdrehen und man ist wieder im grünen Bereich  manche mögen gerne Panzer fahren oder eben mit dem Spitfire ein Rune imitieren. Mit einer 150 mm 27,5" Gabel und 26" LRS War mir die Low Stellung grade richtig jetzt mit 160 mm hab ich wieder auf Mid gewechselt 

Gruß Sven 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nullstein (9. Juli 2015)

Ich und mein Rune am fast schon legendären Rockface auf dem unteren Teil von Detroit Rock City.




Vielen Dank an @jedy fürs Knipsen.
Über ein Like freut sich der gute jedy bestimmt.


----------



## feliks (9. Juli 2015)

Ich bin bin auf Dienstreise in Leogang und hatte "nur" das Prime eingepackt..


 hab den ein oder anderen Big Bike Fahrer einbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (9. Juli 2015)

Und noch eins 
Der Vorgänger zum Detroit Rock City Bild mit dem Shore.


----------



## scnc (9. Juli 2015)

Anstelle der Pike wieder mal die Mattoc eingebaut.


----------



## HansDampf89 (9. Juli 2015)

mein Rune in Action. Das Teil passt mir wie die Faust aufs Auge


----------



## Caese (11. Juli 2015)

war heute einer von euch Vögeln zufällig in Bad Ems?
mir wurde ein "schönes Rad...!" hinterhergeworfen - von einem schwarzen Rune! Ich bin immer etwas verdattert andere Banshees in feier Wildbahn zu sehen


----------



## zangg (12. Juli 2015)

Wieso? Die sind doch überall. In Finale haben sich vor der Abfahrt auch plötzlich 5 versammelt die nicht gemeinsam unterwegs waren....


----------



## Mr.Sound (12. Juli 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Orange zu Cyan, das wäre farblich noch ne Ansage. Ansonsten wie immer top!



Hatte ich mir auch gleich überlegt aber dann bin ich ja wieder Mainstream 



san_andreas schrieb:


> So lassen !



Wird gemacht Chef  Die einzige Alternative für mich, ganz runter aber erst mal bleibt es so.

Gabel fühlt sich auf den ersten Kilometern schon sehr gut an, steht hoch im Federweg und bringt es bei eigentlich 160 mm auf gute 164 mm  die erste Gabel die mehr als angegeben liefert  Fit4 ist auch sehr angenehm zu bedienen und performt sehr unauffällig und souverän. Der neue Rebound fühlt sich ein bisschen an wie das aus der Pike bekannte Rapid Recovery was mir an der Pike schon gefallen hat. 





Gruß Sven


----------



## metalbks (12. Juli 2015)

Kurze Frage zum Prime ... L oder XL ? 190cm/89cm SL. Viel Bergauf. Bergab vollgas.


----------



## Caese (12. Juli 2015)

XL, besser XXL


----------



## termaltake (12. Juli 2015)

Je 1.90 et 90 , XL stem 35mm


----------



## Marksbo (13. Juli 2015)

Hi,
gibt es im Raum Ruhrgebiet jemanden der ein Prime oder Phantom in XL fährt und  bei dem man mal probesitzen könnte ?

mfg Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.m (14. Juli 2015)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Hi,
> gibt es im Raum Ruhrgebiet jemanden der ein Prime oder Phantom in XL fährt und  bei dem man mal probesitzen könnte ?
> 
> mfg Markus



Hallo Markus,

in Köln könntest du bei mir beides mal probesitzen - bin aber noch bis 23.07. im Urlaub.
Bei Interesse PN
vg k.m


----------



## Andreas.blub (15. Juli 2015)

Könntest bei mir auch in der nähe von Köln (Bergheim 5012x) ein Phantom in L(!) zur Probe fahren.
Falls du auch gerne das testen möchtest.


----------



## andi. (16. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute, kurze Frage an alle Besitzer der Bikes mit den neueren Banshee Rahmen Rune, Spitfire, Prime... Ich habe ein Prime und nun seit etwa 1400km ein sehr seltsames, helles Knarzen aus der Hinterbau Region. Tretlager, Sattel, Bremsen sind es definitiv nicht. Ich fahre einen kompletten XX1 Antrieb auf DT Swiss Naben. Habe den den Freilauf auseinandergenommen und gereinigt. Die Kassette abgezogen, gefettet und wieder montiert.

Alles ändert nichts daran, im Wiegetritt, oder im Stand mit viel Druck auf eine Pedale gibt ein helles, sehr lautes Knarzen. Habt ihr sowas schon beobachtet bei euren Bikes? Kann das irgendwie von der Lagerung der Umlenkhebel oder so kommen? Falls jemand was weiß wäre ich danbkar.

Gehört hier nicht her, aber ich dachte hier lesen es viele Banshee Fahrer 

Grüße
Andi


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juli 2015)

Ausfallenden abnehmen, reinigen ?


----------



## HansDampf89 (16. Juli 2015)

Pedale schon geprüft?


----------



## frogmatic (16. Juli 2015)

Innenlager mit Fett montiert, Kurbeln sauber festgezogen...?


----------



## Caese (17. Juli 2015)

andi. schrieb:


> Hi Leute, kurze Frage an alle Besitzer der Bikes mit den neueren Banshee Rahmen Rune, Spitfire, Prime... Ich habe ein Prime und nun seit etwa 1400km ein sehr seltsames, helles Knarzen aus der Hinterbau Region. Tretlager, Sattel, Bremsen sind es definitiv nicht. Ich fahre einen kompletten XX1 Antrieb auf DT Swiss Naben. Habe den den Freilauf auseinandergenommen und gereinigt. Die Kassette abgezogen, gefettet und wieder montiert.
> 
> Alles ändert nichts daran, im Wiegetritt, oder im Stand mit viel Druck auf eine Pedale gibt ein helles, sehr lautes Knarzen. Habt ihr sowas schon beobachtet bei euren Bikes? Kann das irgendwie von der Lagerung der Umlenkhebel oder so kommen? Falls jemand was weiß wäre ich danbkar.
> 
> ...


kommt mir bekannt vor; kommt und geht allerdings (und zur Zeit kann es da bleiben wo es ist - WEG). Alternativ könntest du testen, ob es das Schaltwerk beim Einfedern ist. Zum testen Druck vom Dämpfer nehmen und einfedern.

und weil es eine Galerie ist ... gestrige Feierabendrunde, lausige Fotoqualität und 2 Freunde hinter mir die den zweiten Platten des Tages flicken und eine stattliche Zeckenquote. Schön wars


----------



## andi. (17. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Antwort. Mit dem Einfedern hat es aber nichts zu tun. Das könnte ich ebenfalls ausschließen. Kennt jemand einen guten Thread für mein Problem? Die Suche hat nichts ausgespuckt auf Banshee bezogen.


----------



## gunznoc (17. Juli 2015)

andi. schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Mit dem Einfedern hat es aber nichts zu tun. Das könnte ich ebenfalls ausschließen. Kennt jemand einen guten Thread für mein Problem? Die Suche hat nichts ausgespuckt auf Banshee bezogen.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-rune-v2-sammelthread.620447/

Schreibs einfach hier rein.
Hatte / Habe auch ab und zu ein Knarzen. Bei mir war's mal die Anlagefläche vom XX1 Schaltwerk am Schaltauge.
Aktuell habe ich auch wieder leichtes Knarzen. Je nach Temperatur und Feuchtigkeit mal mehr, mal weniger.

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kathoz (17. Juli 2015)

andi. schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Mit dem Einfedern hat es aber nichts zu tun. Das könnte ich ebenfalls ausschließen. Kennt jemand einen guten Thread für mein Problem? Die Suche hat nichts ausgespuckt auf Banshee bezogen.


Hey Andi , ich hatte auch ein Knarzen an meinem Spitti und hatte zuerst auch die üblichen Verdächtigen Stellen gereinigt und gefettet die du auch schon unter die Lupe genommen hast dies brachte bei mir auch keine Besserung danach habe ich die Ausfallenden und noch die Umlenkhebel auseinander genommen und gereinigt anschließend war das Knarzen weg.
Gruß Markus


----------



## NoStyle (18. Juli 2015)

andi. schrieb:


> Hi Leute, kurze Frage an alle Besitzer der Bikes mit den neueren Banshee Rahmen Rune, Spitfire, Prime... Ich habe ein Prime und nun seit etwa 1400km ein sehr seltsames, helles Knarzen aus der Hinterbau Region. Tretlager, Sattel, Bremsen sind es definitiv nicht. Ich fahre einen kompletten XX1 Antrieb auf DT Swiss Naben. Habe den den Freilauf auseinandergenommen und gereinigt. Die Kassette abgezogen, gefettet und wieder montiert.
> 
> Alles ändert nichts daran, im Wiegetritt, oder im Stand mit viel Druck auf eine Pedale gibt ein helles, sehr lautes Knarzen. Habt ihr sowas schon beobachtet bei euren Bikes? Kann das irgendwie von der Lagerung der Umlenkhebel oder so kommen? Falls jemand was weiß wäre ich danbkar.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte am Spitfire kein "knarzen", sondern ein "knacken" (ich weis, klingt komisch!) irgendwo undefiniert von unten, Tretlager/Hinterbau. Aber nur beim Pedalieren! Im Stand den Hinterbau komprimiert gab´s das nicht - komisch. Bei mir waren es am Ende die Dämpfer-Bushings/Spacer, welche in der ersten Serie nicht ganz astrein waren ...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. Juli 2015)

Die ersten Sram Type2 Schaltwerke knarzen/knacken auch an manchen Hinterbauten. Hatte ich mit einem aus den ersten Serien. Mal bisschen Balistol auf die Nieten vom Parallelogram hilft temporär.


----------



## 21XC12 (18. Juli 2015)

Hier mal meins mit 'nem neuen Dämpfer von @frfreshman.  Endlich sensibeles Ansprechen ohne Durchschläge!! Merci!


----------



## deralteser (18. Juli 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hier mal meins mit 'nem neuen Dämpfer von @frfreshman.  Endlich sensibeles Ansprechen ohne Durchschläge!! Merci!


Hattest Du beim Float mal Luftkammerspacer ausprobiert? Ich hab (wenigstens) das Durchschlagen bei meinem Float dadurch gut in den Griff bekommen. Bei nem Fahrergewicht von über 90kg  kann ich allerdings nicht mehr von nem tollen Ansprechverhalten sprechen (Fahre den Float aktuell in nem anderen bike - ist kein Spitfire). Würdest Du beim Spitty vom Float CTD oder FloatX abraten? Ich weis, das wurde hier an anderer Stelle schon diskutiert. Ich bin mir allerdings grad etwas unsicher, welcher Dämpfer es in meinem zukünftigen Spitty wohl werden könnte/sollte.


----------



## 21XC12 (18. Juli 2015)

@deralteser 
Bin den Float CTD ja schon ne Weile gefahren. Für Touren und Singletrails ist er meiner Meinung nach völlig ausreichend. Da ich auf meiner Feierabendrunde gerne mal ne Runde über'n Hometrail rolle und der Float CTD ständig durchgeschlagen ist wollte ich jetzt einfach mal einen anderen Dämpfer testen. Klar ist der Float nicht mehr durchgeschlagen wenn ich den Druck entsprechend erhöht habe, aber dann war das Ansprechverhalten bescheiden. Die Erfahrung machen die meisten +90kg Fahrer beim Float CTD/X. Wurde auch in diversen Tests hier schon bemängelt. Die Dämpfung beim DB Air ist einfach stärker und das spürt man im positiven Sinne. Das passende Setup habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden. Heute war die erste Ausfahrt. Ich denke da geht noch mehr. Auf alle Fälle würde ich dir wenn du auch Parkbesuche oder Ähnliches unternehmen möchtest und auch +-90kg wiegst vom Float CTD/X abraten. Ansonsten reicht der und funktioniert auch gut. Für etwas mehr Aktion hast du mit nem DB Air oder Float X2 sicher mehr Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (18. Juli 2015)

@21XC12 
Danke!
Dann greife ich wohl lieber mal tiefer in die Tasche. Das Spitty soll auch ab und an in den Park. Hometrails sind da eh fest eingeplant - es wird eh nicht der leichteste Aufbau. Das Teil soll was aushalten können.


----------



## frfreshman (18. Juli 2015)

Oder einen Coil Dämpfer, evtl. als Zweitdämpfer für die härteren Einsätze nehmen. So war mein Plan, jetzt fahre ich nur noch Coil zur Zeit.
Hätte noch einen RS Vivid anzubieten der sehr gut im Spitfire funktioniert.


----------



## mfux (18. Juli 2015)

Hab ja noch keins, aber wenn ich mein Spitty hab werd ich auf jeden Fall X-Fusion& Bos-Dämpfer testen... Stahlfeder wohl den, den frfreshman zum Testsieger kürt, nach dem unfangreichen Coil-Dämpfer-Test!


----------



## böser_wolf (19. Juli 2015)

so heut endlich mal die  anderen wippen verbaut 
danke @BommelMaster 
und auch eine ausführliche testfahrt gemacht 
pedalrückschlag kaum noch vorhanden 
auch das gefühl das der rahmen länger wird in anliegern ist auch weg 
etwas mehr einsatz bei engen ecken 
bergab find ichs etwas ruhiger 
unterm strich  sehr geil 

next step x-fusion gabel  ns laufrad  in sechsfuffzich bee


----------



## Fabus (20. Juli 2015)

Mein darkside ist nun auch fertig 
Fährt sich echt geil. Ist nur übel aufs Hinterrad zu kriegen wa?


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Juli 2015)

Fabus schrieb:


> Ist nur übel aufs Hinterrad zu kriegen wa?


Meinst du? Finde ich jetzt eigentlich nicht. Teste mal die Geochips auf mittlerer Stufe. Fährt sich meiner Meinung nach eh besser.


----------



## deralteser (20. Juli 2015)

@Fabus Trotz meiner "leichtgewichtigen" Totem vorne drin  schließe ich mich 21XC12 an. Finde es eher leicht, das bike aufs HR zu bekommen. Oder liegts an meinen 90kg+ die ich nach hinten schmeissen kann???
Fahre auch die mittlere Chip-Einstellung.


----------



## Fabus (20. Juli 2015)

Ok, das werde ich nach der Arbeit mal testen. Danke für den Tipp 



deralteser schrieb:


> @Fabus Trotz meiner "leichtgewichtigen" Totem vorne drin  schließe ich mich 21XC12 an. Finde es eher leicht, das bike aufs HR zu bekommen. Oder liegts an meinen 90kg+ die ich nach hinten schmeissen kann???
> Fahre auch die mittlere Chip-Einstellung.



Meine marzocchi sollte auch nicht viel leichter sein


----------



## bachmayeah (20. Juli 2015)

Ist eigentlich schon abzusehen, wann das Legend 650b auf den Markt kommt? Oder hab ich dazu was komplett verpennt?


----------



## NoStyle (20. Juli 2015)

@bachmayeah : Ich würde mal die diesjährige Eurobike abwarten. Die Updates für Legend, Rune und Spitfire dürften da bekannt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (20. Juli 2015)

thx


----------



## deralteser (20. Juli 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @bachmayeah : Ich würde mal die diesjährige Eurobike abwarten. Die Updates für Legend, Rune und Spitfire dürften da bekannt werden.


Gerne auch schon eher...
Mache mich grad ziemlich bekloppt, ob ich jetzt sofort nen Spitfire bestellen soll. Aber wenns dann plötzlich für 2016 irgendeine Pornofarbe oder sonst was gibt beiße ich mir wieder in den Arsch - wobei mein Bauchgefühl zu mir sagt, das RAW die richtige Farbe ist. Außerdem hab ich überhaupt keinen Schimmer, ab wann genau die 2016er Modell bestellbar sein werden. Junge, junge....das sind mal Probleme


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Juli 2015)

Also die Eurobike würde ich noch abwarten. Entweder die Farben für 2016 gefallen dir so gut und du musst dich halt gedulden oder sie sagen dir nicht zu und dann wird's halt ein 2015er RAW. Evtl. haut der ein oder andere Händler nach der Eurobike ja günstig die 2015er raus.  Luxusprobleme


----------



## NoStyle (20. Juli 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Gerne auch schon eher...
> Mache mich grad ziemlich bekloppt, ob ich jetzt sofort nen Spitfire bestellen soll. Aber wenns dann plötzlich für 2016 irgendeine Pornofarbe oder sonst was gibt beiße ich mir wieder in den Arsch - wobei mein Bauchgefühl zu mir sagt, das RAW die richtige Farbe ist. Außerdem hab ich überhaupt keinen Schimmer, ab wann genau die 2016er Modell bestellbar sein werden. Junge, junge....das sind mal Probleme


Die Eurobike ist doch bald ... 

Die Leutz vom Taiwanesischen Fakawi-Tribe hatten mal auf mtbr.com einen Vorab-Katalog 2016 gepostet. Dieser Link ist aber schnell gelöscht worden, da Neuheiten-Präsentation nunmal Banshee-Hoheit sein sollte. Sehe ich eigentlich auch so! 
Und war abgesehen davon nen Ticken zu langsam - 2012 ging das zack-zack, heheee ...


----------



## Fabus (20. Juli 2015)

Hab die Chips jetzt mal auf die Mitte gestellt. Fühlt sich schon besser an


----------



## NoStyle (21. Juli 2015)

Ein bisschen Darkside-Geshredder mit Jack Fogelquist & Iggy Strbac:


----------



## sirios (21. Juli 2015)

Hier in Saalbach ist alles ziemlich ausgebombt. War heute überrascht in was für einem Zustand die Z-Line war...

Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Rune: Bischofsmais, Spicak und Saalbach machen echt Spaß damit . Langsam aber sicher bin ich aber echt platt!


----------



## hugecarl (21. Juli 2015)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Hi,
> gibt es im Raum Ruhrgebiet jemanden der ein Prime oder Phantom in XL fährt und  bei dem man mal probesitzen könnte ?
> 
> mfg Markus



Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her, aber egal. Komme aus Dortmund, fahre ein Phantom in besagter Größe.


----------



## Fabus (21. Juli 2015)

Hab das Darkside heute zum ersten mal schick ausgeführt am GreenLake. Bin echt super zufrieden! Mega geiles teil 
Demnächst hab ich Urlaub, da werden dann erstmal ein paar Parks besucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (21. Juli 2015)

sirios schrieb:


> Langsam aber sicher bin ich aber echt platt!


Wenn die Kraft nachlässt passieren die Unfälle. Macht mir bloß nicht meinen Hechtsprung nach. 

Aber Gott sei Dank bin ich schon wieder fit. Hab zwar kein so schönes GoPro Pic, aber einen Screenshot vom Video, welches ich heute auf dem Hometrail mit dem Smartphone aufgenommen habe. Die Qualität ist dementsprechend super.


----------



## sirios (22. Juli 2015)

@21XC12 ne da mach ich langsam. Gestern gab es auch nur zwei Abfahrten und dann war Schwimmbad angesagt um wieder aufzutanken


----------



## deralteser (23. Juli 2015)

Ich bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe 
Wurde beim Spitfire an der Geometrie oder dem Rahmen vom Modelljahr 2014 zu 2015 etwas verändert? Danke!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (23. Juli 2015)

Nein, nur die Durchführung für Stealth Variostützen ist dazugekommen.


----------



## Mr.Sound (23. Juli 2015)

Die ist auch an meinem 2014er schon drin  

Gruß Sven 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## deralteser (23. Juli 2015)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Die ist auch an meinem 2014er schon drin
> 
> Gruß Sven
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


So hatte ich das auch verstanden - als die 2013er vorgestellt wurden sprach man von dieser Anpassung für 2014.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (23. Juli 2015)

So der Urlaub ist morgen rum,  Zeit für eine kurze Bilanz nach insgesamt 7 Tagen Geballere in 3 Ländern: Das Rune ist eine Wucht und man bekommt es nicht klein, das ist Fakt! Die Spank Spoon Laufräder haben sich absolut gelohnt, es gab auch sonst keinen Materialschaden. Die Hope Bremse muss sich allerdings ein neues zu Hause suchen, grad hier in den Alpen konnten wir zwei uns trotz verschiedenster Beläge nicht anfreunden. Wenn ich kurz und hart anbremsen wollte, dann wollte die Gute immer das Gegenteil...!

Mittagspause am Spar:




Ein letztes Bild vom Hacklbergtrail vor dem Regen:


----------



## imperator jo (23. Juli 2015)

Abschiedsfoto - hat jemand vielleicht einen V2 Rahmen in M abzugeben?


----------



## Jussi (23. Juli 2015)

Saalbach sieht auch ab August zwei Rune´s ein Woche lang! 
Danach bekommt Sölden eine Woche das Vergnügen zwei Rune´s zu sehen 
Vorfreude ist schonmal riesig!!!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (24. Juli 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> So hatte ich das auch verstanden - als die 2013er vorgestellt wurden sprach man von dieser Anpassung für 2014.



Jau, stimmt.

Jedenfalls schrieb Keith im MTBR, dass von 2013 bis 2015 ausser der (bereits auf 2014 schon erfolgten) Änderung bzgl. Stealth nichts geändert wurde.


Hier nen Auszug aus anderer Quelle (mtb-shropshire.co.uk)


> *There is no structural changes to the Rune/Spitfire and Prime for 2015.* The decals have been updated, the bikes look simpler and pay homage to the Canadian roots of the brand. We have seen a considerable change in consumer demand for 27.5’’ drop outs, so from August/September, all frames will be shipping with 27.5’’ dropouts, unless requested otherwise.


----------



## deralteser (24. Juli 2015)

@MiWisBastelbude 
Sehr gut, vielen Dank für die Quelle!


----------



## ooib (24. Juli 2015)

So, das Phantom ist fertig! Krasses Ding mit 105mm Federweg. Was Banshee da wieder hingezaubert hat, find ich super  Poppiges Fahrwerk, dass man sehr schön hochkurbeln kann und trotzdem bergab ein grosses Grinsen ins Gesicht treibt


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Juli 2015)




----------



## damianfromhell (24. Juli 2015)

Not a Banshee schrieb:


> ich wollte einfach mal nen Thema für Banshee`s aufmachen weil es ja über alle bikes sowas gibt und da die Banshee`s bissele benachteiligt wurden will ich die mal bisschen fördern
> also ich suche ein paar anregungen für mein Banshee das diesen Sommer kommt postet mal pics von euren bikes hauptsächlich Banshee Bikes aber auch alles andere was ebenwürdig ist (ich glaube das wort heißt so)
> hoffe es kommen ein paar bilder
> naja sonst wird ja nur diskutiert und ich finde bilder sagen mehr als 2 Worte
> ...





Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Die ist auch an meinem 2014er schon drin
> 
> Gruß Sven
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk





imperator jo schrieb:


> Abschiedsfoto - hat jemand vielleicht einen V2 Rahmen in M abzugeben?


----------



## nullstein (24. Juli 2015)

@ooib:
Geniales Rad 

@sirios:
Die E4 konnte nicht überzeugen?


----------



## Livanh (24. Juli 2015)

ooib schrieb:


> So, das Phantom ist fertig! Krasses Ding mit 105mm Federweg. Was Banshee da wieder hingezaubert hat, find ich super  Poppiges Fahrwerk, dass man sehr schön hochkurbeln kann und trotzdem bergab ein grosses Grinsen ins Gesicht treibt


wow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (24. Juli 2015)

ooib schrieb:


> So, das Phantom ist fertig! Krasses Ding mit 105mm Federweg. Was Banshee da wieder hingezaubert hat, find ich super  Poppiges Fahrwerk, dass man sehr schön hochkurbeln kann und trotzdem bergab ein grosses Grinsen ins Gesicht treibt


Hab so lange über die Farbe beim Spitti nachgedacht....
Dann doch schwarz genommen....
Und jetzt doch wieder Zweifel bekommen?!
Top dein "Kleines"!


----------



## ooib (24. Juli 2015)

Bin extremst überrascht, wie sich ein 29er mit 105mm Fahren kann, ist einfach  

Das Mint hat mich von Anfang an gefläsht  Ja Elox ist dafür etwas kratzfester


----------



## frogmatic (24. Juli 2015)

Und die Farbe ist schick!

Hätte ja mein Spitfire auch in mint genommen, gab's aber leider nicht (in meiner Größe)


----------



## sirios (25. Juli 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> @sirios:
> Die E4 konnte nicht überzeugen?



Leider nein! Ich hab inzwischen viel rumprobiert, weil ich der Bremse wirklich alle Chancen geben wollte aber es liegt echt nicht an mir, es liegt an ihr (also an der Bremse ).
Ich bin mit meinen 80 kg nackt, jetzt echt nicht schwer, ich bremse aber gerne spät und hart an. Zwischendrin lass ich auch mal die Bremse schleifen, OK aber das muss der 4 Kolbenanker schon abkönnen. Gestern nach Hacklberg und Buchegg war es auch nicht mehr möglich das Rad mit einem Finger zum Stoppie zu zwingen, das war echt schwach.

Ich hab meinen Frieden nun mit der Bremse gemacht, schade wenn man soviel Geld in die Hand nimmt . Die Magura MT7 ist so gut wie geordert


----------



## nullstein (25. Juli 2015)

@sirios:
Das ist natürlich schwach und sollte bei einer 4 Kolbenbremse definitiv nicht passieren. 
Ich finde deine Ausführungen sehr interessant und hilfreich, da ich aktuell (einfach weil ich mal was Neues will) auf der Suche nach einem Nachfolger für meine 2012er SLX bin. Auf der Liste standen bisher die MT5, die E4 und die Saint. Die E4 werde ich jetzt wohl streichen.


----------



## BommelMaster (25. Juli 2015)

ihr müsst be ider Hope Bremse auch bedenken, das der Knubbel, der außen am Hebel ist, sehr sehr klein ist.

Es fällt aus ganzer Hope Euphorie ja nie jemandem auf, aber die meiste Zeit bremst man mit dem Finger AUF dem Knubbel, und nicht ein weiter innen, wo einem eigentlich der Knubbel halten soll.

das führt zu einer ziemlich beschissssenen Ergonomie weil man untern auf knubbeln bremst. achtet mal darauf, dann wird euch das nicht mehr aus dem Kopf gehen!


----------



## sirios (25. Juli 2015)

Hab ich schon drauf geachtet. Ist dasselbe wie mit meiner Formula. Damit hab ich keine Probleme gehabt


----------



## der freed (25. Juli 2015)

@sirios Kauf die MT7!!! Bin bei beiden Rädern auf das Ding umgestiegen...echt Hammer, hätte ich nie gedacht als alter Magura Hater!


----------



## sirios (25. Juli 2015)

Danke! Ich bestell das Ding gleich, damit die Kiste zur Bike Attack wieder voll einsatzbereit ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (25. Juli 2015)

so nachdem endlich der reset steuersatz da ist (danke deutsche post)
hab ich gestern das  spitti vorn auf sechsfuffzichbee umgebaut 
mit einer x-fusion sweep und ns laufrad 
und auch zwei kurz testrunden gemacht 
bergauf merk ich die höhere front und den etwas flacheren lw  (external cup+650b)
aber über wurzeln bergauf  setzt die kurbel nicht mehr so früh auf (bb höhe von 335 auf345)
zusammen mit den  umbauhebel von bommelmaster fährt es sich angnehmer
bergab
ja geht wie sau 
hebel+flacherer lw  länge läuft 
etwas mehr arbeiten an engen turns 
und die position noch etwas richtung vr verlagern

ich bin sehr angetan 
die einfache sweep rl macht einen guten eindruck 
aber muss ich erst länger testen


----------



## feliks (25. Juli 2015)

Das Trailbike jetzt mit 1x11 und neuem LRS


----------



## 21XC12 (25. Juli 2015)

Nachdem ich ja den alten Helm geschrottet habe musste schnell ein neuer her. Hab mich wieder für den gleichen Helm entschieden, aber mit MIPS-System. Wieder ein paar Banshee Decals draufgebappt und schon sieht das Teil viel anschaulicher aus.


----------



## BrotherMo (25. Juli 2015)

Wo hast du die Decals her? So gekauft oder machen lassen?


----------



## R.C. (25. Juli 2015)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Decals her?



Die gibt's bei einem Banshee Rahmen dazu.


----------



## 21XC12 (25. Juli 2015)

Ja, aber die hab ich mir machen lassen. 9,00 € ein ganzer DIN-A4 Bogen voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (25. Juli 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Die gibt's bei einem Banshee Rahmen dazu.


Bei meinem waren leider keine dabei..... Gibt aber schlimmeres...


----------



## 21XC12 (25. Juli 2015)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Bei meinem waren leider keine dabei..... Gibt aber schlimmeres...


Sind 2 große Aufkleber die völlig ungeeignet sind für auf einem Helm.


----------



## R.C. (25. Juli 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Sind 2 große Aufkleber die völlig ungeeignet sind für auf einem Helm.



Bei mir waren's IIRC 1 grosser und ein paar kleinere (ziemlich genau so wie auf dem Helm), es wird also wohl dazugelegt, was gerade vorhanden ist.


----------



## Mr.Sound (26. Juli 2015)

MT7 ist eine geile Bremse, aber meine XT läuft und läuft wie ein Duracell Hase 





Gruß Sven


----------



## Caese (26. Juli 2015)

XT hat nur ein Problem: Sie ist nicht sexy! Ich habe auch die Hope E4, bin nur mittel zufrieden und habe mit XT/XTR zum Tausch geliebäugelt; aber es ist so, als würde man ein Playmate (das nicht kochen kann) gehen die Bauerstochter tauschen.


Wobei ... der Vergleich hinkt. Ich nehme die Bauerstochter und bleibe bei Hope


----------



## ooib (26. Juli 2015)

Hahaha  

Die neue XT, ist die nicht Optisch besser?


----------



## sirios (26. Juli 2015)

Falls sich jemand für die Tech 3 E4 mit Scheiben und verschiedensten Belägen interessiert, dann schreibt mir einfach. Ich hab mir die MT7 gestern geordert


----------



## osbow (26. Juli 2015)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> MT7 ist eine geile Bremse, aber meine XT läuft und läuft wie ein Duracell Hase
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir das gleiche. Auch wenn die MT7 in vollen Tönen gelobt wird macht meine Zee was sie soll: sie bremst. Daher lass ich sie auch weiterhin dran. Auch wenn der Drang sich was neues zu gönnen groß ist.

Btw: Wie macht sich die Fox? Hattest du neben der BOS auch eine Pike? Würde mich mal interessieren…


----------



## Mr.Sound (26. Juli 2015)

Ich bleibe bei der Bauerstochter, die kann wenigstens kochen  

@osbow hatte auf den letzten Seiten hier irgendwo etwas dazu geschrieben  schau einfach mal. Ja ne Pike hatte ich auch schon aber die musste auch wieder gehen, trotz Token-Spielerei hing sie immer zu tief im Federweg. Mag für ne Tourenfahrer eine gute Sache sein weil sie wirklich komfortabel ist aber das ist die Fox auch wenn man sie dementsprechend abstimmt ohne im Federweg zu versinken! 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Caese (26. Juli 2015)

sirios schrieb:


> Falls sich jemand für die Tech 3 E4 mit Scheiben und verschiedensten Belägen interessiert, dann schreibt mir einfach. Ich hab mir die MT7 gestern geordert


Probier doch bitte erstmal die Hope-Scheiben (die imho mit Abstand die feinsten am Markt sind) mit einer anderen Bremse! Komm schon, tue es für ... äh... mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cirest (27. Juli 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Jau, stimmt.
> 
> Jedenfalls schrieb Keith im MTBR, dass von 2013 bis 2015 ausser der (bereits auf 2014 schon erfolgten) Änderung bzgl. Stealth nichts geändert wurde.
> 
> ...



Das Prime wird seit 2015 mit 135mm Federweg anstatt der bis dato 130mm gilistet. Dieses Detail passt nicht ganz zum Zitat?

Wie sind Prime und ccdb Inline Fahrer mit ihrer Kombi zufrieden? Thx


----------



## sirios (27. Juli 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> Probier doch bitte erstmal die Hope-Scheiben (die imho mit Abstand die feinsten am Markt sind) mit einer anderen Bremse! Komm schon, tue es für ... äh... mich!



Und dann ? Hab ich sicher mehr davon wenn ich die Bremse als Set verkaufe 

Alibi Bild


----------



## Caese (27. Juli 2015)

sirios schrieb:


> Und dann ? Hab ich sicher mehr davon wenn ich die Bremse als Set verkaufe
> 
> Alibi Bild
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 407492


dann weiß ich - ohne Fehlkäufe riskieren zu müssen - ob die Playmatescheiben mit der Bauerntochter harmonieren und ich der dritte im Bunde sein will.


----------



## NoStyle (27. Juli 2015)

Apropos Bremsen: Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit den Magura 2-Kolben-Bremsen MT8, MT6 oder MT4? Die hätte ich eventuell auf der Liste, neben der neuen Shimano XT. Meine The One ist zwar schlank und sexy, mir aber inzwischen zuviel "Italiano-Diva" und ne "Hausfrauen-Bremse" deutlich angenehmer, sofern sie tut was man ihr sagt ...


----------



## Caese (27. Juli 2015)

Ich könnte dir nur etwas zur MT5 sagen; die sieht etwas billig und weniger wertig am Lenker aus - die Bremsleistung ist aber sowohl in reiner Power als auch in ihrer Modulation aller erste Güte.
Ehrlich gesagt sind meine Zweifel an der Hope E4 erst durch die MT5 entstanden...


----------



## NoStyle (27. Juli 2015)

Hmmm ... ich weiss nicht ob ich eine Vierkolben-Bremse brauche?! Tatsächlich wiege ich durch regelmäßiges Krafttraining inzwischen mindestens 90 kg nackt und eine 2-Kolben-Bremse würde mir eigentlich reichen - diesmal aber mit 20cm Disc vorne ...


----------



## nullstein (27. Juli 2015)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden...
Saint oder die MT5? Die MT5 würde ich allerdings mit meinen alten SLX Hebeln fahren. 
Meine bisherige Argumentenliste:
Pro MT5:
-mal was Anderes
-man hört bisher fast nur sehr gute Kritik
Contra MT5:
-miese Bremsgriffe
-kein integrierter Entlüftungsnippel am Sattel

Pro Saint:
-exzellente Bremsgriffe
-super einfaches Entlüften
-meine SLX läuft seit 3 Jahren vollkommen problemlos
Contra Saint:
-schwer
-mal wieder Shimano

Kennt jemand den genauen Gewichtsvorteil der MT5 ggü der Saint?

Sorry für OT. 
Passte aber grad gut in die Diskussion.
Falls unerwünscht bitte einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Caese (27. Juli 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hmmm ... ich weiss nicht ob ich eine Vierkolben-Bremse brauche?! Tatsächlich wiege ich durch regelmäßiges Krafttraining inzwischen mindestens 90 kg nackt und eine 2-Kolben-Bremse würde mir eigentlich reichen - diesmal aber mit 20cm Disc vorne ...



Vermutlich nicht, aber was heißt schon brauchen. Ich nehme an, sie sind etwas schwerer - womit sich die Nachteile (die sich mir erschließen) auch schon erschöpft haben. Ordentlich Reserven stehen dann noch auf der "Haben" Seite. Sind die 2-Kolben-Maguras eigentlich auch von "der neuen Generation", wie MT5 und 7 ? Falls nicht, habe ich nicht viel gutes von den alten *gelesen*



nullstein schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden...
> Saint oder die MT5? Die MT5 würde ich allerdings mit meinen alten SLX Hebeln fahren...
> 
> Kennt jemand den genauen Gewichtsvorteil der MT5 ggü der Saint?


Saint laut Datenbank 620g, MT5 ca. 540g und weil wir grade dabei sind Hope E4 515g, XT 540 g. Alles ohne Scheiben und ein bischen +/- wegen unterschiedlicher Leitungslängen

Empfehlung? Zee!


----------



## Mr.Sound (27. Juli 2015)

Also MT5 würde ich auch schon wegen der Optik nicht nehmen dagegen ist die 785er XT ja schon eine Schönheit  Bremspower ist allerdings mit der MT7 identisch! Wie es dann mit Simon Hebel  aussieht weiß ich leider nicht. 
Die neuen MT 2 Kolben Modelle sind auch nicht schlecht und auch noch keine Ausfälle gehabt im Gegensatz zu den alten Modellen 

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (27. Juli 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> ... Sind die 2-Kolben-Maguras eigentlich auch von "der neuen Generation", wie MT5 und 7 ? Falls nicht, habe ich nicht viel gutes von den alten *gelesen ... *


Ob neue Generation oder alt - da bin ich jetzt überfragt?!? MT8, MT6 oder MT4 gibt es doch auch schon etwas länger, da dürften mögliche Kinderkrankheiten inzwischen ausgemerzt sein ... ? Ansonsten halt XT, die scheint ja sorgenfrei zu sein ...


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Juli 2015)

Wieder mindestens 6 Wochen Pause.


----------



## NoStyle (27. Juli 2015)

Boah Junge - was machst Du ??? 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## svenson69 (27. Juli 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wieder mindestens 6 Wochen Pause.


Das ist mal wirklich Pech.Selbe Seite?
Dann mal wieder gute Besserung.
Bei mir zieht sich der scheiß Mittelhandbruch jetzt auch schon mehr wie 12 Wochen!!
Zu früh zu arg belastet und jetzt hab ich so ein Sudeck-Syndrom.Finger sind teilweise taub und kribbeln die ganze Zeit.Ziemlich schlecht beim bremsen.


----------



## sirios (27. Juli 2015)

Ihr gebt alle zu früh wieder zu sehr Gas... Gewebe und Knochen brauchen ihre Zeit bis die volle Belastbarkeit wieder gegeben ist.


----------



## Caese (27. Juli 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wieder mindestens 6 Wochen Pause.



aiaiai, und der Helm war grade neu! Gute Besserung, der Herbst ist auch schön zum fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (27. Juli 2015)

Danke euch! Versteh's auch nicht um ehrlich zu sein. Es war die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Darkside seit der OP. Ich habe zwei Abfahrten auf dem Hometrail gemacht. Ging alles schön flüssig und butterweich. Dann hat en Kollege einen kleinen Abhang zum Drop umfunktioniert. Die Anfahrt war etwas tricky weil die Auffahrt Geschwindigkeit rausholt und am Ende noch ein kleiner Knick kommt. Hab die Erstbefahrung gewagt und war wohl minimal zu langsam. Dann hab ich einen kleinen Purzelbaum gemacht. Eigentlich nix Wildes. Hat sich angefühlt wie eine Zerrung. Hab dann abgebrochen aber noch ein wenig die Schippe geschwungen so gut es eben ging. Zur Sicherheit wollte ich es heute mal kontrollieren lassen weil es doch etwas gezwickt hat. Die ernüchternde Bilanz: "Refraktur und die Titanplatte ist verbogen." Laut Physiotherapeut is die Platte unzerstörbar. Auf diese Aussage habe ich mich verlassen. Soviel zu bei OP mit Platte kann man früher belasten wie bei der Konservativen Behandlung mit Rucksackverband. Jetzt stehen die beiden geilen Bikes wieder im Keller.


----------



## Andreas.blub (27. Juli 2015)

Sonntagsrunde


----------



## iceis (27. Juli 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den genauen Gewichtsvorteil der MT5 ggü der Saint?



Das Gewicht der Magura wäre höher wenn der Hebel nicht aus Kunststoff wäre, also der Sattel ist nicht der leichteste.


----------



## deralteser (27. Juli 2015)

@21XC12 Du hast aber auch nen Pech. Stürze sind leider im allgemeinen keine "normalen Belastungen". Jede "Belastungsstabilität" hat physiologische Grenzen. Gib Dir etwas mehr Zeit! Klar, sowas will man nicht hören - ich hab nach zu vielen Trainingseinheiten auch immer noch Schulterprobleme. Die Luxation mit Pfannenrandabsprengung hatte ich Ende März 2014.....mal sehen was mich da noch erwartet....

Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung!


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Juli 2015)

Jo vielen Dank. Drück dir und natürlich jedem hier fest die Daumen das ihr vor solchen ätzenden, zeitraubenden Verletzungen verschont bleibt.


----------



## frogmatic (27. Juli 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wieder mindestens 6 Wochen Pause.





svenson69 schrieb:


> Bei mir zieht sich der scheiß Mittelhandbruch jetzt auch schon mehr wie 12 Wochen!!
> Zu früh zu arg belastet und jetzt hab ich so ein Sudeck-Syndrom.


Au-au-au...

Ich drücke die Daumen für Gute Besserung - lieber etwas länger stillhalten, es lohnt sich...

Sudeck hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren auch als Schreckgespenst am Horizont, nachden mein Handgelenk inkl. Daumen volle 2 Monate ruhiggestellt war. Kam zum Glück nicht.


----------



## brillenboogie (28. Juli 2015)

das ist doch shaizze, macht langsam nach solchen verletzungen! gute besserung und hoffentlich gehts bald bei euch weiter!

ich bin nach inzwischen 10 monaten seit schien- und wadenbeinbruch mit komplikationen so langsam wieder stabil, würde aber von erstbefahrungen noch absehen und lasse alle größeren sprünge aus. allerdings gibt mir das spitfire soviel sicherheit, daß ich vom reinen trailspeed schon wieder dicht dran bin. muss mich direkt zurückhalten, das ding geht schneller als die angst.. 

hier nochmal der gerät. ich weiß, war schon, aber ich komme nicht dazu neue fotos zu machen...ist auch noch unverändert und ich bin einfach nur zufrieden. das könnte man im übrigen auch als beitrag zur bremsendiskussion interpretieren. 





einzig der gabelschaft wird noch angepasst, dann fertig!


----------



## Caese (28. Juli 2015)

es war schon, ist aber auch immernoch heiß!


----------



## el Lingo (28. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand ein paar 650b Ausfall-Enden für 142er Achse übrig oder will tauschen gegen selbiges für 26"? Bitte per PN


----------



## Jussi (28. Juli 2015)

Oh scheiße auch von mir gute Besserung soviel Pech kann man doch eigentlich nicht haben.....
Ich hoffe du kommst schnell nochmal auf die Beine, äh auf´s Rad!!!

Weil´s ja eine Galerie ist hier mal ein "Damenrad"
Leider nur ein Handypic und Kleinigkeiten müssen noch gemacht werden, die Bilder entstanden kurz nach dem Aufbau.













Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (28. Juli 2015)

Da hat die Dame aber mächtig Grund zur Freude. 

Jo schon beschissen aber nicht hoffnungslos. Am Donnerstag weiß ich ob ne erneute OP Sinn macht oder ob's so bleiben kann. War grad zurück auf dem Weg zu alter Stärke und das zieht einen schon runter. Am liebsten würde ich es selbst richten. Und alles wegen eines leichtsinnigen Fehlers.


----------



## NoStyle (28. Juli 2015)

Kopf hoch, das wird wieder! Schlimmer geht ja auch immer, auch wenn das nicht Not tut ...


----------



## Caese (28. Juli 2015)

Das Rune sieht extrem massiv aus; ist das Rahmengröße S?
achso: Die Kettenstrebe sieht so nackt aus - die solltest du auf jeden Fall noch ordentlich einpacken; wo mir dann auch gleich die Frage kommt, ob es die Sprühfolie auch in klarsicht gibt


----------



## Jussi (28. Juli 2015)

Ne ist Größe M.
Ja klar kommt aber Slapper Tape drauf, habe ich auch, bis jetzt super.
Habe heute noch Leitungen gekürzt und richtig verlegt, neue Kette verbaut, Reverb entlüftet.
Paar Sachen sind noch geplant die Kurbel ist noch ein Dorn im Auge und auch die verschieden shifter....
Schutzfolie muß auch noch drauf.


----------



## nullstein (29. Juli 2015)

Hier ein mieses Handypic von meinem Rune:
Neu:
XTR 11fach Trigger
XT 11-40T Kassette
Hope Klemme
ESI Chunky
Heute sollte noch die Freesolo kommen. Wer also ne Carbocage X1 ohne Taco braucht...


----------



## biker123456 (29. Juli 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> XTR 11fach Trigger


wie machst du das mit 11Trigger und 10fach Schaltwerk - oder habe ich da etwas übersehen?


----------



## nullstein (29. Juli 2015)

Läuft ohne Probleme. Die 10 und 11fach Shimanokassetten haben ja die identische Breite. Und die Rasterung ist im Trigger.


----------



## biker123456 (29. Juli 2015)

und warum nimmst du einen 11-fach und keinen 10-fach - wegen I-Spec oder so?


----------



## nullstein (29. Juli 2015)

Na weil der 10fach Trigger nur 10 Rastpunkte hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (29. Juli 2015)

jetzt habe ich es!


----------



## ooib (29. Juli 2015)

Übrigens kann man auch einen neuen XT oder XTR Wechsler mit 10-fach Kassetten kombinieren. Also 10fach Shifter mit 11fach Schaltwerk und 10fach Kassette (11-42, OneUp Blatt etc.), habe es getestet, wird bei mir noch folgen  

Sorry für Offtopic


----------



## böser_wolf (30. Juli 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wieder mindestens 6 Wochen Pause.



gute besserung 
so ne platte hab ich am schlüsselbund  geht super zum bier öffnen


----------



## NoStyle (30. Juli 2015)

ooib schrieb:


> Übrigens kann man auch einen neuen XT oder XTR Wechsler mit 10-fach Kassetten kombinieren. Also 10fach Shifter mit 11fach Schaltwerk und 10fach Kassette (11-42, OneUp Blatt etc.), habe es getestet, wird bei mir noch folgen


Ich nehme an dann geht ein XT 10-fach Shadow Plus Schaltwerk auch mit XT 9-fach Trigger und Kassette (11-34)?


----------



## Nachaz (30. Juli 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich nehme an dann geht ein XT 10-fach Shadow Plus Schaltwerk auch mit XT 9-fach Trigger und Kassette (11-34)?


Nein. Das Zugübersetzungsverhältnis ist bei 10-fach vs. 9-fach ein Anderes.


----------



## ooib (30. Juli 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich nehme an dann geht ein XT 10-fach Shadow Plus Schaltwerk auch mit XT 9-fach Trigger und Kassette (11-34)?


Kann ich dir nicht sagen. Der Post ober mir wird schon wissen was er sagt  Also die neuen optimierten Schaltwerke für grössere Kassetten von Shimano funktionieren super, auch auf 10fach. Der Shifter gibt ja an was für einen Weg gemacht wird. Bei Sram hat man einfach ein anderes Übersetzungsverhältnis vom Zug am Shifter zum Wechsler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (30. Juli 2015)

@Nachaz  und @ooib :
Ich dachte, wenn ein 11-fach Schaltwerk sich mit einem 10-fach Trigger + Kassette kombinieren lässt geht das auch für 10-fach Schaltwerk mit 9-fach Trigger/Kassette?!? Theoretisch bestimmt doch der Trigger das Übersetzungsverhältniss und "nur" der Schwenkbereich wird dann am Schaltwerk  eingestellt. Oder haben die Schaltwerke in der Zuganlenkung auch unterschiedliche Übersetzungsverhältnisse? Bin ich etwa auf dem Holzweg, der noch nichtmal ein North-Shore ist? 
Wäre halt schön bei 2x9 Antrieb ein gedämpftes Schaltwerk zu haben, soweit der Hintergedanke ...


----------



## frogmatic (30. Juli 2015)

Du kannst Shimano 10x Schaltwerke mit SRAM 9x Triggern betreiben, optimal wird's wenn du noch einen 6mm Spacer unter die Zugbefestigungsschraube bringst.
Läuft bei mir aber auch so halbwegs an mehreren Rädern, mit SLX shadow plus Schaltwerken.

Ist auch irgendwo im IBC thematisiert, bin nur zu faul es dir rauszusuchen...


----------



## NoStyle (30. Juli 2015)

Ah danke!   Ich such mal ...


----------



## frogmatic (30. Juli 2015)

Kuck mal ungefähr hier im "9fach/10fach - was lässt sich mischen?" Fred, hatte so eine vage Ahnung im Hinterkopf...


----------



## Mr.Sound (30. Juli 2015)

Könnten sich die Spity Fahrer mit einem CCDB Air XV CS mal melden und den Druck und Gewicht angeben? Ich bin inkl. Rucksack usw bei ca. 75kg und gehe mit dem Druck immer höher aber der O Ring schiebt sich schon bei kleinsten Flat Drops ans Max. Aktuell bin ich bei 130psi und der Dämpfer wird schon sehr unsensibel und bockig. Achja einen kleinen Spacer habe ich auch drinnen. Auch schon mit mehreren probiert. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Caese (30. Juli 2015)

geht man nach dem CC-Field-Guide, sollte der Druck eigentlich nicht deine Sorge sein; damit wird - eigentlich - nur der SAG eingestellt. Für den Rest sind die Volumenspacer / High-/Lowspeeddruckstufen zuständig; aber ich nehme an das weißt du?!

Ich kann es dir nur für den Inline angeben, da sind es fahrfertig 75 kg bei 150 psi und 2 großen Volumenspacern. Federwegsnutzug auch bei Flatdropps voll okay


----------



## 21XC12 (30. Juli 2015)

Ich weiß garnicht wieviel ich drin hab um ehrlich zu sein. Hab ihn so gelassen wie ich ihn von frfreshman bekommen habe. Der SAG hat gepasst. Nur LSC und HSC habe ich etwas verstellt. Für ein richtiges Setup zu finden hatte ich keine Zeit da ich ja wieder gestürzt bin. Volumespacer sind keine drin. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal das Setup von Banshee testen. Hast du es einfach mal mit mehr HSC versucht. Ich wiege eh 90kg+ daher würde dir mein Druck eh nicht als Maßstab dienen.


----------



## Raesfeld (30. Juli 2015)

Ich melde mich mal mit einem Gabelupdate zurück.
X-Fusion Vengeance HLR. Beste wo gibt!


----------



## NoStyle (30. Juli 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Kuck mal ungefähr hier im "9fach/10fach - was lässt sich mischen?" Fred, hatte so eine vage Ahnung im Hinterkopf...


Ja herzlichen Dank! 
Ich glaube ich hatte da irgendwann auch mal gestöbert, aber dieser Thread war mir vollkommen aus der Birne ...


----------



## deralteser (30. Juli 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ich melde mich mal mit einem Gabelupdate zurück.
> X-Fusion Vengeance HLR. Beste wo gibt!


Wolltest wohl dem Marzocchi Thread entfliehen, oder wie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (30. Juli 2015)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Könnten sich die Spity Fahrer mit einem CCDB Air XV CS mal melden und den Druck und Gewicht angeben? Ich bin inkl. Rucksack usw bei ca. 75kg und gehe mit dem Druck immer höher aber der O Ring schiebt sich schon bei kleinsten Flat Drops ans Max. Aktuell bin ich bei 130psi und der Dämpfer wird schon sehr unsensibel und bockig. Achja einen kleinen Spacer habe ich auch drinnen. Auch schon mit mehreren probiert.
> 
> Gruß Sven


Mein Setup mit einem regulären Non VX/CS:
Über 90kg +
140 psi
13mm Sag = ca. 25%
Keine Spacer
HSC/HSR = 2 Turns (wie Base-Tune)
LSC/LSR = 13 Klicks (Base-Tune war jeweils 10)

Ich sag´s nur ungern, aber ich würde fast die reguläre Volume-Can empfehlen anstatt der VX-Can ... 
Der ist fix abgestimmt und zusätzliche Progression plus "Popp" ist mit etwas mehr Luftdruck und wenigen Veränderungen in der Dämpfung erreichbar, ohne das man sofort mit Spacern hantieren muss oder überdämpft. Der reguläre CCDB-Air ist von Haus aus etwas progressiver (wegen kleinerer Luftkammer). Jedenfalls konnte ich mit den 3 Klicks mehr LSC/LSR das Wippen fast nahezu unterdrücken und hab jederzeit ein voll aktives Fahrwerk ...


----------



## Raesfeld (30. Juli 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Wolltest wohl dem Marzocchi Thread entfliehen, oder wie



Das Bessere ist des Guten Feind 
Die HLR Dämpfung macht einfach was her.
Außerdem rock solid... aber nicht die leichteste


----------



## grey (30. Juli 2015)

Ccdb CS xv + 3 spacer = normale can
Zumindest hat mir das CC auf meine Anfrage, allerdings zum 222*70, geantwortet.

Insofern muss man nicht die aircan wechseln um auf ähnliches Volumen zu kommen, erst wenn man mehr Progression will.


----------



## Pure_Power (30. Juli 2015)

Die beiden Teile sind inzwischen halbwegs fertig


----------



## deralteser (30. Juli 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Das Bessere ist des Guten Feind
> Die HLR Dämpfung macht einfach was her.
> Außerdem rock solid... aber nicht die leichteste


Macht sympatisch - dem kompletten Leichtbau hab ich eh abgeschworen Halten muss der Stuff!!!


----------



## deralteser (30. Juli 2015)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Die beiden Teile sind inzwischen halbwegs fertig


Konsequent! Und geil!


----------



## frfreshman (30. Juli 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ich melde mich mal mit einem Gabelupdate zurück.
> X-Fusion Vengeance HLR. Beste wo gibt!



Als coil würde ich zustimmen


----------



## ar_jay (30. Juli 2015)

bei Rose gibts die Maxle fürn Hinterbau 12x150mm für 15 Euro, die Achse is halt gold  http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/sram-rear-maxle-lite-steckachse-2010/aid:375294/


----------



## Pornspirit (30. Juli 2015)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Könnten sich die Spity Fahrer mit einem CCDB Air XV CS mal melden und den Druck und Gewicht angeben? Ich bin inkl. Rucksack usw bei ca. 75kg und gehe mit dem Druck immer höher aber der O Ring schiebt sich schon bei kleinsten Flat Drops ans Max. Aktuell bin ich bei 130psi und der Dämpfer wird schon sehr unsensibel und bockig. Achja einen kleinen Spacer habe ich auch drinnen. Auch schon mit mehreren probiert.
> 
> Gruß Sven


135PSI bei 85kg Fahrfertig, es sind Selbstbau Spacer drinnen, entsprechen ca. 2Großen oder mehr 
bin gerade weit weg von den empfohlenen Einstellungen :
HSR 1 1/2
HSC 1
LSR 8
LSC 2
Ich hatte immer eine Kompression in der der Dämpfer durch ging, seit meinen Spacern bleibt ca 1-2mm Luft zwischen O-Ring und Bund. Auch die Einstellungen habe ich erst nach den Spacern so vorgenommen. Bei Flat Drops bin ich ziemlich weit weg vom Anschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (30. Juli 2015)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Die beiden Teile sind inzwischen halbwegs fertig


Haben ist besser als brauchen...


----------



## Pannenpantani (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
gestern wurde mein Spitfire Größe L endlich soweit fertig, dass man mal eine Runde drehen kann. Rahmen, Gabel, Umwerfer und Sattelstütze sind neu, der Rest aus der Restekiste. Bin überrascht, wie feinfühlig der CCDB Inline arbeitet. Die nächsten Tage gehts dann mal ins Gelände. War froh heut wenigstens ein paar Bildchen schießen zu können. Die Farbe find ich den Hammer. Musste nach einigen Rädern in schwarz oder silber mal wieder was anderes haben. Wiegen muss ich es noch. Es fühlt sich aber ziemlich bleiern an.  Ned schlimm. Das X-Tension davor war noch schwerer. Hoffe es gefällt.
Servus
Alex


----------



## deralteser (30. Juli 2015)

@Pannenpantani
Luft ablassen, dann wirds leichter
Interessanter Aufbau - wirkt so oldschool (was nicht schlecht gemeint ist)....
Obwohl...manchmal fühle ich mich selbst so


----------



## NoStyle (30. Juli 2015)

grey schrieb:


> Ccdb CS xv + 3 spacer = normale can
> Zumindest hat mir das CC auf meine Anfrage, allerdings zum 222*70, geantwortet.
> 
> Insofern muss man nicht die aircan wechseln um auf ähnliches Volumen zu kommen, erst wenn man mehr Progression will.


Ja richtig was Du sagst - diese Info habe ich auch so in Erinnerung ...
Ich finde es nur schon länger ziemlich seltsam das, seit Banshee den CCDB-Air VX/CS (MY2014) verbaut, unheimlich viele Leute hier offensichtlich Probleme mit dem Dämpfer-Setup haben, selbst wenn sie kräftig Spacer verbauen. Die MY2013er Rune- und Spitfire-Fahrer mit den regulären CCDB´s hört man diesbezüglich so gut wie nicht klagen, im Gegenteil - Thema "durchsacken" fand nicht statt. Ist das selbe Spielchen mit dem RS Debon-Air, obwohl der nicht von Banshee empfohlen wird, sondern der Monarch (Plus). Klappt wohl auch nicht so prickelnd, trotz Spacer.
Deshalb und darauf beziehe ich halt meine Empfehlung. Zumal ich mit dem minimalen Wippen meines Setups auf Climb-Switch auch gut verzichten kann ...


----------



## grey (30. Juli 2015)

Ich hab im darkside auch auf normale can gewechselt, allerdings +2L 2S Spacer, weiß auch nicht was sie sich mit dem basetune dachten.


----------



## ar_jay (30. Juli 2015)

dito beim Darkside mittlerweile die normale Can + 1 L Spacer wobei ich zum 2. Spacer tendiere. Im Spitty hab ich den alten Air mit normaler Can und hab da mittlerweile auch 1 Spacer rein. Der Basetune funktioniert wahrscheinlich nur bei Leichtgewichten, bei meinen schlanken 95 kg ohne Ausrüstung rausch ich bei den kleinsten Beanspruchungen durch den Federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (30. Juli 2015)

Der Base-Tune ist ja eigentlich "nur" ein Grund-Setup, von dem man seine persönliche Anpassung startet.
Wobei ich mal gelesen habe das man den Dämpfer ab und an quasi "entlüften" sollte. Es bildet sich wohl ein Unterdruck in der Negativ-Luftkammer. Dagegen hilft wohl Luft komplett ablassen, danach wieder leicht befüllen und mehrmals den Dämpfer komprimieren (pumpen). Anschließend dann entsprechenden Luftdruck, Sag und Einstellungen vornehmen ...
Ich habe das noch nicht machen müssen, da ich bisher noch nie ein durchsacken bemerkt habe. Bis jetzt habe ich einen sehr "stabilen" mittleren FW und nutze immer ausreichend FW ohne durchschlagen.


----------



## Pannenpantani (30. Juli 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> @Pannenpantani
> Luft ablassen, dann wirds leichter
> Interessanter Aufbau - wirkt so oldschool (was nicht schlecht gemeint ist)....
> Obwohl...manchmal fühle ich mich selbst so


Yo, danke. Das mit Oldschool war auch irgendwie mein gedanke und passt wahrscheinlich samt 26er Laufräder zu meinen inzwischen 46 Lenzen.


----------



## ar_jay (30. Juli 2015)

Pannenpantani schrieb:


> Yo, danke. Das mit Oldschool war auch irgendwie mein gedanke und passt wahrscheinlich samt 26er Laufräder zu meinen inzwischen 46 Lenzen.



sehr schöner Aufbau - gefällt mir sehr gut. Liegt ja vielleicht wirklich am Alter


----------



## grey (30. Juli 2015)

@ar_jay ich wieg 60kg, selbst da schauts nicht anders aus.


----------



## Jussi (30. Juli 2015)

Ich habe in meinem Rune auch auf eine normale Can gewechselt.
Fühlt sich viel viel besser an. Habe auch zwei L Spacer verbaut!

Hier das Rad meiner Freundin.


----------



## deralteser (30. Juli 2015)

Pannenpantani schrieb:


> Yo, danke. Das mit Oldschool war auch irgendwie mein gedanke und passt wahrscheinlich samt 26er Laufräder zu meinen inzwischen 46 Lenzen.


Erinnert mich irgendwie an mein babyblaues (EX-) SX trail. Wobei das eine mit dem anderen mal so gar nicht vergleichbar ist. Habe knapp 10 Jahre weniger auf dem Buckel....aber mein "kleiner" Bruder fährt mir mit Mitte Zwanzig  sowas von vor der Nase weg....time flies....

Na ja egal, habe mich fast für ein 2014/2015er Spitty entschieden. Ich habe irgendwie keinen Nerv mehr, auf die 2016er Modelle zu warten. Massive Modelländerungen kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen und verglichen mit den Geometriedaten meines EX-Trailbikes dürfte mir das Spitty richtig Spaß machen. Aktuell habe ich "nur" das Darkside zur Verfügung, das nervt irgendwie ziemlich - oder gibt es hier jemanden, der irgendwas am Spitty für grundsätzlich nicht gelungen beschreiben würde?


----------



## gunznoc (31. Juli 2015)

Wo bekommt man die normale Aircan her? Würde ich auch gerne bei mir im Rune mal testen. 

Danke

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## grey (31. Juli 2015)

am besten gebraucht, ansonsten eben über dealer/distri.
Eher ein teurer Spaß wenn man Spacer-seitig noch nicht am Limit ist.


----------



## Caese (31. Juli 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> ... keinen Nerv mehr, auf die 2016er Modelle zu warten... oder gibt es hier jemanden, der irgendwas am Spitty für grundsätzlich nicht gelungen beschreiben würde?



und die Saison wird auch nicht jünger! Schnell schnell, schlag zu und erfreue dich den Rest des "Sommers" an des Spitties Herrlichkeit! Bis auf kleinere Knacker und mal Knarzereien im Hinterbau (oder Schaltwerk...), die wohl bei jedem Rahmen auftreten können, ist das Spitty ne sehr runde Sache; keine "nicht gelungen" Beschwerde von meiner Seite


----------



## Mr.Sound (31. Juli 2015)

Erst mal danke für die rege Beteiligung 
Ich habe 2 große und 3 kleine Spacer zur Verfügung, hatte auch schon mal alle drin und bin doch wieder bei einem kleinen gelandet. 

Also wieviele soll ich jetzt rein packen? Ich habe so langsam keinen Bock mehr rum zu probieren Wozu die Einsteller da sind und so weiter ist mir alles bewusst. Möchte eine Abstimmung die den Dämpferhub nicht schon bei einem 80cm Flatdrop ausnutzt (oder muss das so?) und trotzdem noch relativ sensibel ist wobei ich gerne eher straff fahre. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (31. Juli 2015)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Erst mal danke für die rege Beteiligung
> Ich habe 2 große und 3 kleine Spacer zur Verfügung, hatte auch schon mal alle drin und bin doch wieder bei einem kleinen gelandet.
> 
> Also wieviele soll ich jetzt rein packen? Ich habe so langsam keinen Bock mehr rum zu probieren Wozu die Einsteller da sind und so weiter ist mir alles bewusst. Möchte eine Abstimmung die den Dämpferhub nicht schon bei einem 80cm Flatdrop ausnutzt (oder muss das so?) und trotzdem noch relativ sensibel ist wobei ich gerne eher straff fahre.
> ...


Bei 80cm Drop ins Flat nutz ich auch den vollen Fw (bis auf 1-2mm also ohne Durschschläge). Denke auch das passt. Man darf nicht vergessen das man lediglich 140mm Fw und 57mm Hub hat. Leider kann ich nicht mehr dazu sagen. Seit ich den Dämpfer habe bin ich damit erst dreimal gefahren und konnte noch nicht viel testen (wg. Refraktur).


----------



## osbow (31. Juli 2015)

Hab zwar kein Banshee, aber dafür den DBAIR CS.  Um ein Durchschlagen des Dämpfers zu verhindern könnte man doch auch die HSC weiter zudrehen, oder? Oder wirkt sich das zu linear auf die Dämpfung aus und aus diesem Grund sollte man eher ein Spacer verbauen?


----------



## NoStyle (31. Juli 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> ... Na ja egal, habe mich fast für ein 2014/2015er Spitty entschieden. Ich habe irgendwie keinen Nerv mehr, auf die 2016er Modelle zu warten. Massive Modelländerungen kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen und verglichen mit den Geometriedaten meines EX-Trailbikes dürfte mir das Spitty richtig Spaß machen. Aktuell habe ich "nur" das Darkside zur Verfügung, das nervt irgendwie ziemlich - oder gibt es hier jemanden, der irgendwas am Spitty für grundsätzlich nicht gelungen beschreiben würde?


Grundsätzlich - auch als Fanboy(!)  -  muss ich sagen: Das Spitfire ist die Mutter aller Aggro-Trailbikes. Es war seit 2010 das Erste seiner Art, genauso wie damals das Bottlerocket von Transition die Mutter aller Slopestyler war. Inzwischen gibt es mehr Auswahl in der Kategorie "Trailbike", aber am Spitfire kommt eigentlich keins wirklich vorbei. Erst Recht nicht in der V2 KS-Link Version, die an Vielseitigkeit und Variabilität schwer zu überbieten ist.

Ich fahre es jetzt in der dritten Saison und habe keinerlei Ausfall, oder Knarzen, oder sonstige komischen Krankheiten festgestellt. Der Rahmen ist ne Bank und funktioniert ohne große Wartung. Die Dämpfer-Bushings waren nicht die allerbesten und die Kettenstrebe ist recht tief - das macht eine untere KeFü schwieriger und auf dem 22er Blatt vorne schleift die Kette unterhalb der Strebe, wenn man hinten auf den drei kleinsten Ritzen ist. Ansonsten war der Aufbau total unproblematisch und bezüglich "Standards" ist man up-to-date. Mein Wildcard war auch nahezu problemfrei und super spaßig zu fahren. Das Spitfire toppt das noch ... !

Wenn Du sofort einen Rahmen verfügbar hast kauf halt. Wenn Du eh noch Wartezeit hast (wegen mangelnder Verfügbarkeit) würde ich tatsächlich die 2016er Neuerungen abwarten ...


----------



## Mr.Sound (31. Juli 2015)

Wenn Ich mir dann halt Videos vom Jack Vogeltwist  (oder wie er auch immer heisst) anschaue dann frage ich mich halt wie das Fahrwerk wohl abgestimmt sein muss so wie der mit seinem Spity ballert! 

Klar kann man HSC erhöhen aber dann fühlt es sich harsch leblos und hölzern an. 

@deralteser Kaufen, sofort! 

Gruß Sven der jetzt 2 große und 3 kleine Spacer verbaut hat


----------



## NoStyle (31. Juli 2015)

@Mr.Sound : Ich schätze mal Jack (Fogelquist) fährt eher recht straff und "poppy", so als alter Slopestyle–Jungspund ... 

Was die Spacer betrifft: Da hilft beim VX/CS wohl oder übel nur probieren. Ich würde vornehmlich über Luftdruck arbeiten, gerade wenn Du lieber straffer fährst vielleicht eher 20-25% Sag statt 30%. Dabei würde ich mich auch vom Base-Tune nicht zu weit entfernen und stattdessen lieber schrittweise über Spacer anpassen. Sonst wird der eigentlich schön sensible Hintergrund bockig und harsch, wie Du beschreibst, weil völlig überdämpft.

Was Du auch mal checken könntest wäre das gestern von mir beschriebene "entlüften" bzw. Luft ablassen und pumpen, zwecks Druck-Ausgleich in der Negativ-Luftkammer. Irgendwie kann das doch nicht sein das man so durch den Federweg geht bei soviel Spacern ... ?!?

Btw: Ich und einige Fahrer, welche mein Spitfire zur Probe gefahren sind, haben den vollen Federweg nur bei ca. 1m hohen Sprüngen (Drops) fast voll genutzt. Im Trailbetrieb (die typisch gemischten Böden der rheinischen Mittelgebirge, mit Steinen, Wurzeln und kleineren Absätzen) wurden/werden vielleicht 70-80% maximal am Hub benutzt. Der Rest ist Reserve für Grobes. Ich werde im August auch mehr Park fahren und bin gespannt ob ich dann ebenfalls damit hinkomme, oder auch Spacer für mehr End-Progression verbauen muss. Bisher passte es für alles was ich mich getraut habe zu fahren ...


----------



## Jussi (31. Juli 2015)

@gunznoc 
Ich habe meine Air Can hier aus´m Bikemarkt aber 40€ musste ich damals auch noch investieren, ärgerlich wenn man bedenkt was der Rahmen mit Dämpfer kostet. Aber ich muß auch sagen das es sich lohnt.

Ich hatte vorher glaubig auch alles versucht, ein L-Spacer, dann zwei dann mal alle am Ende hatte ich mir selbst noch welche gebaut und die Kammer fast vollgestopft mit Spacer. Wobei meine selbstgebauten nicht wirklich toll waren... Sogar einen anderen frisch vom Service kommenden DB habe ich versucht!
Last but not least habe ich dann doch ne kleine Kammer gekauft und in diese zwei L-Spacern verbaut. 
Jetzt passt die Endprogression obwohl ich immernoch bei nicht allzu sauberer Fahrweise, auch auf dem Trail, den vollen Federweg nutze!


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Juli 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Jetzt passt die Endprogression obwohl ich immernoch bei nicht allzu sauberer Fahrweise, auch auf dem Trail, den vollen Federweg nutze!


Du nimmst dein Rune aber auch gut ran. Würde mich wundern wenn du bei solchen Sprüngen wie auf deinem FdT (Pimmelgap) nicht den vollen Fw nutzt. Ab und zu mal durchschlagen is ja auch ok.

@NoStyle
Denke auch das man mehr mit den Volumespacer und dem Druck experimentieren sollte. Mag's gerade beim Spitfire wenn das Bike hinten etwas höher im Fw steht. 20-25% SAG und weniger Druckstufe funktionieren sicher besser als 30% und überdämpft. Ist ein guter Hinweis. Hab jetzt bei meinen 90kg+ mal 140psi reingepumpt und den Basetune eingestellt. Also ...
HSC 2
HSR 2
LSC 10
LSR 14
Keine Spacer
Wenn mir das nicht taugt kommt erstmal mehr Luft rein. Leider kann ich das frühestens im September testen.


----------



## grey (31. Juli 2015)

mein Darkside, Kona Taro und ein anderes mtb wurden gestohlen..




rip! 


bis auf ein Puch Clubman bin ich jetzt recht radlos, das ist schon ernüchternd..


----------



## ar_jay (31. Juli 2015)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man die normale Aircan her? Würde ich auch gerne bei mir im Rune mal testen.
> 
> Danke
> 
> ...



ich hab meinen von Mountainbikes.net http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...TU2MENGMDA4N0RDMjlGOSZrYXRpZD0zNDk=&pnr=26141


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar_jay (31. Juli 2015)

Grey das tut mir echt leid für Dich - sollte ich mal so einen Mistkerl in die Finger bekommen häng ich ihn an den Klöten auf


----------



## deralteser (31. Juli 2015)

ar_jay schrieb:


> Grey das tut mir echt leid für Dich - sollte ich mal so einen Mistkerl in die Finger bekommen häng ich ihn an den Klöten auf


DOPPELTE KASTRATION!!!!


----------



## Jussi (31. Juli 2015)

Was??? 
Scheiße! Wo ist das passiert?
Ich hoffe für dich das die Räder wieder auftauchen!!!


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Juli 2015)

@grey
Das ist bitter, aber nicht die Hoffnung aufgeben. Ich würde alles, aber auch wirklich alles im Netz abchecken. Ne genaue Beschreibung mit Rahmennummer (am besten von allen Bikes) und einen saftigen Finderlohn 1.000 Bucks aufwärts in jedem Forum (mtbr, pinkbike, ...), Ebay (Kleinanzeigen) auch im Ausland, ... Auf alle Fälle würde ich nichts unversucht lassen. Nichts tun und die Sache abhaken käme zumindest für mich nicht in Frage. Ich drück dir echt mächtig die Daumen und hoffe das dein Bike wieder auftaucht. Waren alle Räder dir? Wurde eingebrochen? 
Edit: Du bist aber krass unterwegs in den Videos


----------



## deralteser (1. August 2015)

@21XC12, @NoStyle, @Caese, @Mr.Sound 
Danke für die Antworten...und Eure Ausdauer, mir das Spitfire immer noch ein Quäntchen schmackhafter zu machen. Die Geodaten der 2014er und 2015er Modelle sind gleich. Wie sieht es mit eventuellen Gewichtssparmaßnahmen von 2014 zu 2015 aus?


----------



## ar_jay (1. August 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> @21XC12, @NoStyle, @Caese, @Mr.Sound
> Danke für die Antworten...und Eure Ausdauer, mir das Spitfire immer noch ein Quäntchen schmackhafter zu machen. Die Geodaten der 2014er und 2015er Modelle sind gleich. Wie sieht es mit eventuellen Gewichtssparmaßnahmen von 2014 zu 2015 aus?



meines Wissens keine, nur beim 2013 zum 2014er wurde etwas abgespeckt - für mich is das Spitty die perfekte Ergänzung zum Darkside bzw. wars bei mir andersrum erst Spitty dann Darkside


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (1. August 2015)

@21XC12 
Ja, alles meine Räder, im Kellerabteil, gutes Haus, recht nette Gegend, nicht einsehbar,.. einfach die "Scharniere" geknackt in denen das Schloss eingehängt war, also nicht mal das Schloss selbst.  
Das Stadtrad (altes Puch Clubman)  habens netterweise da gelassen, damit ich nicht zur Polizei laufen muss. 

Irgendwas neues wird schon wieder kommen,..


----------



## Pannenpantani (1. August 2015)

Komme gerade aus dem Wald von meiner ersten Testfahrt und muss sagen, das Spitfire ist der Hammer. Größe L passt mir bei 186cm mit ca. 86cm Beinlänge perfekt. So eine Mischung aus klein, wendig, spaßmachend und trotzdem mit ernsthaften Tourenambitionen. Meine bisherigen Fullys waren trotz ähnlicher Größe immer monströse Kisten mit denen ich durchs Gelände gestochert bin. Dank dem DB Inline hab ich zwar Wurzeln gesehen, aber kaum gespürt.  Das mit Abstand beste Bike das ich je hatte. Eines für alles, was meine Gangart betrifft.

@ Grey: Das ist Kacke. Tut mir leid. Drücke die Daumen.


----------



## 21XC12 (1. August 2015)

grey schrieb:


> @21XC12
> Ja, alles meine Räder, im Kellerabteil, gutes Haus, recht nette Gegend, nicht einsehbar,.. einfach die "Scharniere" geknackt in denen das Schloss eingehängt war, also nicht mal das Schloss selbst.
> Das Stadtrad (altes Puch Clubman)  habens netterweise da gelassen, damit ich nicht zur Polizei laufen muss.
> 
> Irgendwas neues wird schon wieder kommen,..


Oh je du hast echt mein Mitgefühl  Also ein Mehrfamilienhaus mit mehreren Kellerabteilen? Gerade wenn es nicht einsehbar war vermute ich das der Einbrecher wusste was sich hinter der Tür verbirgt. Die Räder selbst waren nicht noch mit nem Schloss versehen? Hast du ne Hausrat? Die zahlt normal bei Einbruchdiebstahl. Was ich dir für die Zukunft empfehlen kann ist zum einen die Bikes selbst noch zu sichern und zum anderen einen Alarm mit Bewegungsmelder (im Baumarkt für 30€), aber auch das ist keine Garantie. Echt solche Schweine!


----------



## Caese (1. August 2015)

Pannenpantani schrieb:


> Dank dem DB Inline hab ich zwar Wurzeln gesehen, aber kaum gespürt.



Mit welchen Setup? SAG, LSC LSR etc; mit dem Setup ist man einfach nie wirklich fertig und ich brauche immer wieder Inspiration. Zuletzt habe ich mich gewundert wie extrem Hart schnell gefahrene Treppen sind, da rüttelt es mich ordentlich (hinten) durch.


----------



## Caese (1. August 2015)

damit es nicht zu OT wird mal ein Alibibild. Ein Spitty in nicht artgerechter Haltung. Eigentlich wäre ich jetzt mit 3 weiteren verschwitzten Typen im Kleinbus auf der Autobahn nach Livignooooo. Wegen einer Zecke (aka Höllenbrut) bleibt man zu Haus... yeah was ein Glück


----------



## Raesfeld (1. August 2015)

Ich habe gestern mal wieder mein Rune ausgeführt.
Die neue Vengeance macht einen sehr guten Job, nur ne Stahlfeder würde die Performance noch toppen.

"Gefahren" sind wir den Igelloch-Trail bei Hornberg im Schwarzwald.
Das ist an einigen Stellen zu heftig für unsere Fahrtechnik. Aber man lernt es ja nur wenn man es übt ;-)


Ich freue mich über Kommentare und Kritik!


----------



## trailterror (1. August 2015)

Trail schaut sehr spannend und herausfordernd aus


----------



## deralteser (2. August 2015)

Ein schöner Artikel zum Thema "Rune vs Spitfire":

http://northwestmax.com/the-10-million-dollar-question-rune-vs-spitfire/


----------



## vitaminc (2. August 2015)

Guter Artikel.
Wenn ich die Geo so miteinander vergleiche, dann könnte man daraus schließen das Spitfire wäre etwas wendiger/agiler/präziser.
Das Rune etwas mehr fürs Grobe, evtl. besser für die größeren Sprünge/Drops. Aber wie schon im Artikel zu lesen war liegen die beiden doch recht nah beieinander so dass ich mal auf die 2016er gespannt bin. Wenn Banshee das Rune etwas leichter und länger macht, dann bräuchte man doch kein Spitty mehr?


----------



## grey (2. August 2015)

Ich kann das Wort leichter in Verbindung mit Rune oder ähnlichen Rädern wirklich nicht mehr lesen.
Wer schwindlig leichte dosen-race-enduros sucht, hat doch eh soo viel Auswahl und so viel Übergewicht haben die Rahmen wirklich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (2. August 2015)

Ein Kilogramm am Rahmen macht es bergauf nicht schwieriger. Antriebseinflüsse im Fahrwerk, Winkel und Reifen machen ein Bike schwer zu treten.


----------



## vitaminc (2. August 2015)

Ich wollte damit nicht sagen, dass das Rune wirklich schwer wäre, mir ist das mit dem Gewicht auch egal, es ging ja primär nur um den Vergleich Rune vs. Spitty.


----------



## Caese (2. August 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Wenn Banshee das Rune etwas leichter und länger macht, dann bräuchte man doch kein Spitty mehr?



1.) ich sehe den Zusammenhang zwischen länger und wendiger nicht. Das tiefere Tretlager dürfte das entscheidenere Punkt sein
2.) ein Spitty braucht man *IMMER* (weil weniger Federweg auch mehr Understatement bedeutet)


----------



## vitaminc (2. August 2015)

1) da magst Du Recht haben, ich meinte aber längeren Reach bei kürzeren Kettenstreben, eben wie beim Spitty, das macht das Bike durchaus wendiger. Zu tiefes Tretlager wäre für mich nix.
2) weniger Federweg mehr Understatement? - was soll das bringen? - als ob man 2cm mehr Federweg am Hinterbau sofort erkennt..  mir wäre es im übrigen auch egal was andere denken, es muss einfach nur taugen, aber keine Ahnung wie sich 140 gegen 160mm beim Banshee anfühlen?


----------



## Caese (2. August 2015)

Das schöne daran, dass es Rune und Spitty gibt ist ja, dass es damit zwei Top-Bikes gibt die sich von der Masse abheben  

Mit dem Federwegs-Unterstatement meine ich, dass das Spitfire ein Bekenntnis zur eigenen Fahrweise - und trotzdem für 90 % der Fahrer jederzeit mehr als genug ist. Ich glaube, dass es nicht so leicht ist das Spitfire als sog. Trailbike (!) an seine Grenzen zu führen. Vorher kommt - zumindest bei mir - die eigenen Grenze. Wieviele Leute man im Wald mit 160 mm Radon Slide/Rose Jimbo/Canyon Strive you name it im Wald herumeiern sieht, der festen Überzeugung: ICH BRAUCHE DAS! 

Das liest sich jetzt so anti-Rune, so ist es aber nicht gemeint. Und verdammt ja, den Unterschied zum Rune würde ich auch gerne mal testen, allein, um dann überhaupt mal zu wissen wovon ich rede


----------



## vitaminc (2. August 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> Das schöne daran, dass es Rune und Spitty gibt ist ja, dass es damit zwei Top-Bikes gibt die sich von der Masse abheben
> 
> Mit dem Federwegs-Unterstatement meine ich, dass das Spitfire ein Bekenntnis zur eigenen Fahrweise - und trotzdem für 90 % der Fahrer jederzeit mehr als genug ist. Ich glaube, dass es nicht so leicht ist das Spitfire als sog. Trailbike (!) an seine Grenzen zu führen. Vorher kommt - zumindest bei mir - die eigenen Grenze. Wieviele Leute man im Wald mit 160 mm Radon Slide/Rose Jimbo/Canyon Strive you name it im Wald herumeiern sieht, der festen Überzeugung: ICH BRAUCHE DAS!
> 
> Das liest sich jetzt so anti-Rune, so ist es aber nicht gemeint. Und verdammt ja, den Unterschied zum Rune würde ich auch gerne mal testen, allein, um dann überhaupt mal zu wissen wovon ich rede



Ob sich die beiden jetzt von der Masse abheben kann ich nicht beurteilen, dazu müsste man zahlreiche Bikes erstmal ausgiebig fahren.
Federweg alleine macht ein Bike auch nicht unbedingt potenter/besser, die eigene Fahrtechnik ist sicher in den meisten Fällen ausschlaggebend.
Ein Banshee mal so eben probefahren ist nicht einfach, daher muss man die Geo-Daten heranziehen und sich auf Berichte und Erfahrungen anderer verlassen, und auf mich macht es irgendwie den Eindruck als wären beide Bikes sehr ähnlich, und ich selbst wüsste jetzt nicht ob ich eher Spitty oder Rune kaufen würde. Auf der einen Seite will man gerne Reserven habe, andererseits aber auch keine unnötigen Nachteile mit sich herumschleppen. Über das Einsatzgebiet beider Bikes bin ich mir im Klaren, das Rune tendenziell mehr Bikepark, das Spitty etwas mehr in Richtung Touren, aber ganz so einfach ist es dann doch nicht, da ich gerne nen möglich flachen Lenkwinkel haben möchte, gerne auch kurze Kettenstreben und generell langes Oberrohr bzw. Reach. Das Orbea Rallon ist da schonmal gar nicht so verkehrt.. aber es ist halt erstmal alles auf Papier, mir fehlt da einfach die Praxiserfahrung.


----------



## Kharne (2. August 2015)

Also wenn ich das Rune mal so mit dem was andere (primär) deutsche Hersteller an "Enduros" auf den Markt werfen vergleiche ist das Rune ein Downhillbike und die anderen CC Mühlen. Dazu kommt, dass Banshee keinen Bullshit verbaut, sondern bei eingepressten Steuersätzen und BSA Tretlagern bleibt. Die Lager scheinen ja auch wenig bis keine Schwierigkeiten zu machen.

Bleibt nur der Preis. Aber der ist für Spinner wie uns eh kein Hinderniss und der Rest würde eh nie mehr für´n Rahmenkit von irgendeiner amerikanischen Bastelbude ausgeben, als für´n gutes Komplettrad von Bulls, Radon, noch besser Cube, Ghost oder gar der Créme de la Créme von Scott, Speiseeis oder Drek.


----------



## Raesfeld (2. August 2015)

Weiter gehts, Fahrtechnikpauke im Schwarzwald.


----------



## frogmatic (3. August 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> 2.) ein Spitty braucht man *IMMER* (weil weniger Federweg auch mehr Understatement bedeutet)


Na zum Glück habe ich eins 
Für echtes Unterstatement fahre ich natürlich Hardtail 


Kharne schrieb:


> Bleibt nur der Preis. Aber der ist für Spinner wie uns eh kein Hinderniss und der Rest würde eh nie mehr für´n Rahmenkit von irgendeiner amerikanischen Bastelbude ausgeben, als für´n gutes Komplettrad von Bulls, Radon, noch besser Cube, Ghost oder gar der Créme de la Créme von Scott, Speiseeis oder Drek.


Na aber schau mal was Santa Cruz heutzutage aufruft, da ist Banshee noch im Mittelfeld, und noch unter Orange, oder Liteville oder Nicolai...
Und mein britisches Stahlfully wäre auch beinahe so teuer geworden, und ich hatte Glück überhaupt noch ein gebrauchtes zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pannenpantani (3. August 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> Mit welchen Setup? SAG, LSC LSR etc; mit dem Setup ist man einfach nie wirklich fertig und ich brauche immer wieder Inspiration. Zuletzt habe ich mich gewundert wie extrem Hart schnell gefahrene Treppen sind, da rüttelt es mich ordentlich (hinten) durch.


Bin mit meinem Setup noch ganz am Anfang. Bei meinen 90 Kilo fahrfertig 200 PSI für 15mm SAG, einen großen und einen kleinen Spacer (zwei Noppenreihen), die Highspeed Dämpfung hab ich noch auf den empfohlenen Werten 2 Turns. Allerdings LSC und LSR um je 3 Klicks erhöht, weil sonst gar so locker.


----------



## tor-bjoern (3. August 2015)

Moin moin,
weilt der Spitfire Fahrer, der gestern in Stromberg unterwegs war, auch hier unter uns? Ich war derjenige, der es vorgezogen hat, sein Rune den Berg hochzuschieben


----------



## 21XC12 (3. August 2015)

Pannenpantani schrieb:


> Bin mit meinem Setup noch ganz am Anfang. Bei meinen 90 Kilo fahrfertig 200 PSI für 15mm SAG, einen großen und einen kleinen Spacer (zwei Noppenreihen), die Highspeed Dämpfung hab ich noch auf den empfohlenen Werten 2 Turns. Allerdings LSC und LSR um je 3 Klicks erhöht, weil sonst gar so locker.


Welcher Dämpfer?


----------



## Pannenpantani (3. August 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Welcher Dämpfer?


Achso, ja der CCDB Inline am Spitfire.


----------



## 21XC12 (3. August 2015)

Ah ok! Ich dachte schon. Weil ich habe bei gleichem Gewicht jetzt 140psi im DB Air mit XV Kammer ohne Spacer.


----------



## xeitto (3. August 2015)

Hat einer von Euch einen direkten Vergleich zwischen DBAir und Inline? Bei mir geht's ums Prime und vor allem um die Frage, ob der Inline signifikant früher nachlässt bei längeren Abfahrten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (3. August 2015)

den direkten Vergleich (allerdings im Rune) kann dir vielleicht bald @biker123456 geben.
Ohne es aus erster Hand zu wissen bin ich mir aber sehr sicher, dass du mit dem Inline bei längeren Abfahrten keine Probleme kriegen wirst. Früher, zumindest bei mir, knicken Arme und Beine ein


----------



## Caese (3. August 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Na zum Glück habe ich eins
> Für echtes Unterstatement fahre ich natürlich Hardtail



jaahaaa das stimmt schon, aber für ein Hardtail muss man auch noch gut Fahrrad fahren können !


----------



## xeitto (3. August 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> den direkten Vergleich (allerdings im Rune) kann dir vielleicht bald @biker123456 geben.
> Ohne es aus erster Hand zu wissen bin ich mir aber sehr sicher, dass du mit dem Inline bei längeren Abfahrten keine Probleme kriegen wirst. Früher, zumindest bei mir, knicken Arme und Beine ein



Danke. Ich hatte den DBAir CS schon hier, aber der war out of the box undicht  Ist jetzt beim Service und ich hoffe dass er bis Freitag wieder da ist und funktioniert, dann gehts nämlich in Urlaub und mein alter Dämpfer macht gerade die Grätsche. Falls sich morgen abzeichnet dass das nicht klappt, geht der DB zurück und ich nehme den Inline.


----------



## scnc (3. August 2015)

Updates 2016er Banshee Line Up

http://www.mtb-shropshire.co.uk/201...-k-dealer-stockist-demo-all-new-banshee-rune/


----------



## embee (3. August 2015)

scnc schrieb:


> Updates 2016er Banshee Line Up
> 
> http://www.mtb-shropshire.co.uk/201...-k-dealer-stockist-demo-all-new-banshee-rune/


Geil! Bei dem Shop hab ich mir vor zwei Wochen noch ein Bike geliehen  Banshee-typisch leichte Änderungen an funktionierenden Bikes und keine Revolution... nice!


----------



## Pannenpantani (3. August 2015)

Na da hab ich dann für mich mit dem Kauf des 2015er Spity alles richtig gemacht. Der Sitzwinkel ist mir steil genug, die neuen Farben nicht so ganz meins und als ewig Gestriger bringt mir eine 27,5" optimierte Geo auch nix.


----------



## frogmatic (3. August 2015)

Pannenpantani schrieb:


> Na da hab ich dann für mich mit dem Kauf des 2015er Spity alles richtig gemacht. Der Sitzwinkel ist mir steil genug, die neuen Farben nicht so ganz meins und als ewig Gestriger bringt mir eine 27,5" optimierte Geo auch nix.


+1


----------



## NoStyle (3. August 2015)

scnc schrieb:


> Updates 2016er Banshee Line Up
> 
> http://www.mtb-shropshire.co.uk/201...-k-dealer-stockist-demo-all-new-banshee-rune/


Geil! Danke Banshee - mal wieder auf Eure treuen Fahrer gehört und in viele gute Richtungen optimiert. Beste Company!


----------



## deralteser (3. August 2015)

Ich bleibe beim 2015er Modell.


----------



## tor-bjoern (3. August 2015)

Naja, wenn die Teile irgendwo mal stehen, würde mich interessieren, wie sehr sich die Optimierung auf 27,5" auswirkt. Das Bessere ist ja bekanntlich der Feind des Guten ... aber deswegen ein Upgrade lohnt eh nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (3. August 2015)

Wie lange wirds die 2015er Modelle denn noch geben ?
Bin noch am Sparen :/


----------



## tor-bjoern (3. August 2015)

Naja, dann entweder nen Rahmen im Sale (sofern du noch einen bekommst) oder halt gleich das 2016 Modell bestellen und ggf. kurze Wartezeit ertragen


----------



## san_andreas (3. August 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Wie lange wirds die 2015er Modelle denn noch geben ?
> Bin noch am Sparen :/



Welche Größe brauchst du denn ?


----------



## NoStyle (3. August 2015)

Mal etwas Cross-Posting:

Rune und Spitfire bekommen eine angepasste Geometrie für 650B. 
Das Rune bekommt für alle Größen ein längeres Oberrohr und Reach und einen 0,5 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel. Für S und M wird der Sitzwinkel 0,5 Grad steiler, für L und XL 1 Grad. 
Das Spitfire bekommt für S und M ein längeres Oberrohr und Reach. Für S und M wird der Sitzwinkel 0,5 Grad steiler, für L und XL 1 Grad. 
Dazu ISCG-Tabs wie beim Darkside, überarbeitete Kabelführung, überarbeitete Dämpferaufnahme und RockShox Monarch Plus als zusätzliche Dämpferoption.

Ich schätze mal damit bleiben die Kettenstreben bei der kurzen (ehemals 26er) Version, die Tretlager dürften tiefer werden und Rune und Spitfire haben jetzt etwas mehr Trennung untereinander. Warum beim Spitfire nur S und M etwas länger werden und L und XL nicht würde ich mal abwarten - das kann ich mir so nicht vorstellen. 
Wenn L und XL einen steileren Sitzwinkel bekommen wird der Reach bei gleicher Oberrohrlänge auch wachsen ... 

Bin auf die finalen Geometrie-Charts echt mal gespannt!
Übrigens sollten 26-Zoll-Lover nicht gleich abkotzen - durch die Dropouts und eine höhere externe untere Steuersatz-Schale kann man theoretisch das Tretlager ja wieder etwas anheben und ist trotzdem voll flexibel ...


----------



## FastFabi93 (3. August 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Welche Größe brauchst du denn ?



Denke L wäre am passendsten.


----------



## FastFabi93 (3. August 2015)

Doppelpost, sorry.


----------



## Dakeyras (3. August 2015)

Das grau-rot beim Spitty wäre genau meinen Farbe..... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kharne (3. August 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Na aber schau mal was Santa Cruz heutzutage aufruft, da ist Banshee noch im Mittelfeld, und noch unter Orange, oder Liteville oder Nicolai...
> Und mein britisches Stahlfully wäre auch beinahe so teuer geworden, und ich hatte Glück überhaupt noch ein gebrauchtes zu bekommen.



Na, SantaCruz und Leichtscheiss sind doch die absolute Königsklasse. Und Nicolai ist Kaiser. Wenn man denn nichts gegen das altbackene Design und das extreme Übergewicht hat


----------



## deralteser (3. August 2015)

Mal sehen ob ich überhaupt noch nen 2015er Modell abbekomme  . Ich bin da grad eher pessimistisch weil ich schon von ein paar Händlern Absagen bekommen habe. Na ja, wenn kein 2015er dann eben nen 2016er. Aber warum zur Hölle gibts 2016 nicht mehr mein geliebtes RAW??? 
Mann, mann, mann.....




 

Dieses gelb-grün (was auch immer das für ne Farbe ist) wirkt ja ganz schick. Hatte mich grad auf nen für mich neutrales raw eingeschossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (3. August 2015)

Vielleicht gibts dann ja nen paar gute Angebote im Bikemarkt, wer weiß 

Finde die Farbauswahl auch etwas unglücklich, gerade wenn zwei von drei Designs mehrfarbig sind (auf´s Rune bezogen).

Und zum Thema 27,5"-Geo-Optimierung: Diese Woche müsste mein neuer LRS ankommen. Natürlich in 26"


----------



## frogmatic (3. August 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Und zum Thema 27,5"-Geo-Optimierung: Diese Woche müsste mein neuer LRS ankommen. Natürlich in 26"


Optimal


----------



## deralteser (3. August 2015)

Vielleicht sollte ich mir endlich die lange geplante KindShock ins Darkside bauen und beende erstmal die Grübelei über das Spitfire. Update auf 1x10 Shimano Zee und XT Kassette ist die Tage eh schon gelaufen. Läuft alles Shimanotypisch unauffällig....


----------



## locke_lancelot (3. August 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob ich überhaupt noch nen 2015er Modell abbekomme  . Ich bin da grad eher pessimistisch weil ich schon von ein paar Händlern Absagen bekommen habe. Na ja, wenn kein 2015er dann eben nen 2016er. Aber warum zur Hölle gibts 2016 nicht mehr mein geliebtes RAW???



Evtl mal Berg-ab.de fragen


----------



## trailterror (3. August 2015)

Mir gefallen die neuerungen allesamt nicht, weder der längere reach, noch das längere oberrohr, der längere radstand, 27,5' sowieso nicht und der flachere LW auch net.


Schade....


----------



## san_andreas (3. August 2015)

Fahr' irgendwann halt mal eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (3. August 2015)

Einfach mal die finalen Geometrie-Daten abwarten, bevor man die Krise kriegt ... 26 Zoll kann man sicher weiterhin fahren, wie oben beschrieben. Einigen käm dann der höhere Stack auch entgegen. Abgesehen davon kann man sicher bei den gewöhnten Rahmengrößen bleiben bzw. ist weniger zwischen 2 Größen. Ich glaube kaum dass die Bikes jetzt 5 cm länger werden und Mondraker Konkurrenz machen ...
Hauptsache ist doch: Die Vielseitigkeit bleibt! 
Und überhaupt: Man kann seinen bisherigen Rahmen ja weiterfahren! Ich werde zumindest dieses Jahr nicht wechseln ...


----------



## trailterror (4. August 2015)

Klar müsste man das rad mal probefahren und die fertigen tech sheets abwarten

Aber man braucht doch kein prophet zu sein was angestrebt wird-> mehr stabilität bei (geradeaus) speed etc auf kosten von quirligkeit usw...

Vermutlich werden auch noch die KS länger (weil der SW ja steiler wird)

Dem einen gefällts, dem anderen nicht...

Ob die vielseitigkeit bleibt muss man abwarten und vage ich zu bezweifeln....

Bleibt ne echte 26' option? bleiben die dropouts usw...?


----------



## Braitax (4. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
zurzeit bin ich noch auf der Findungssuche nach einen neuen Bike 

nach der jetzigen Situation komme ich gedanklich nicht vom Darkside weg  das einzige was mich aufhält ist noch der Preis :/. 

Bin mir auch noch unschlüssig ob das Rune evtl für mich reicht. 

85% der Zeit auf dem Rad befinde ich mich in Bikeparks und für Touren hätte ich noch mein derzeitiges 0815 Rad was dafür reichen würde. 

Was meint ihr?

Gebrauchtes 2015er würde ich auch nehmen oder evtl halt im Sale Ende des Jahres wenn ich was bekomme. 
Falls einer eins in M verkauft oder demnächst plant könnte er mir gerne eine PM zukommen lassen. 


Gruß, Gregor


----------



## 21XC12 (4. August 2015)

Braitax schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> zurzeit bin ich noch auf der Findungssuche nach einen neuen Bike
> 
> nach der jetzigen Situation komme ich gedanklich nicht vom Darkside weg  das einzige was mich aufhält ist noch der Preis :/.
> ...


Frag mal bei Komking den Sven. Der hat mir einen guten Preis gemacht. Hier im Forum/Bikemarkt ist er als @pro-wheels erreichbar.


----------



## frogmatic (4. August 2015)

Braitax schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?


Na komm schon, du willst es doch, schlag zu!

Hätte ich nicht schon 1 Freeride & 1 DH bike, die ich zu selten im Park bewege, würde ich mir die Finger noch mehr nach einem Darkside lecken...


----------



## 21XC12 (4. August 2015)

@Braitax 

Hier als kleiner Anreiz!


----------



## Braitax (4. August 2015)

@frogmatic  klar will ich es 



21XC12 schrieb:


> @Braitax
> 
> Hier als kleiner Anreiz!



Ich habe schon Reiz Überflutung 
Sehr schönes Bike


----------



## trailterror (4. August 2015)

85% Park.

Das schreit förmlich nach nem Darkside


----------



## frogmatic (4. August 2015)

Braitax schrieb:


> @frogmatic  klar will ich es


Auf was wartest du dann noch, dass der Dollar noch weiter steigt...?


----------



## 21XC12 (4. August 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob ich überhaupt noch nen 2015er Modell abbekomme  . Ich bin da grad eher pessimistisch weil ich schon von ein paar Händlern Absagen bekommen habe. Na ja, wenn kein 2015er dann eben nen 2016er. Aber warum zur Hölle gibts 2016 nicht mehr mein geliebtes RAW???
> Mann, mann, mann.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 409549
> ...


Das gelbe ist bestimmt cool. Das graue könnte aber auch saugeil aussehen. Muss man in natura sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (4. August 2015)

scnc schrieb:


> Updates 2016er Banshee Line Up
> 
> http://www.mtb-shropshire.co.uk/201...-k-dealer-stockist-demo-all-new-banshee-rune/




wo isn der Inhalt des Links hin....das 2016er Lineup gibts da nicht mehr...?


----------



## Caese (4. August 2015)

scnc schrieb:


> Updates 2016er Banshee Line Up
> 
> http://www.mtb-shropshire.co.uk/201...-k-dealer-stockist-demo-all-new-banshee-rune/


huppala! Die Seite ist nicht mehr erreichbar. Ist da etwa etwas geleaked, was Banshee so noch nicht an die öffentlichkeit freigeben wollte? 

Hat jemand zufällig noch die Änderungen am Paradox vor Augen? War es nur die bestätigung, dass 650b+ möglich ist?


----------



## NoStyle (4. August 2015)

Ich zitiere:
_Keith Scott of Banshee said: "For MY16 we have updated the geometry of our enduro models to make them fully race focused with lower BB heights and more aggressive angles to suit the requirements of the best racers. We will be releasing the race proven Legend 650 which is exceeding our world cup racers expectations. And we have also focused a lot of our efforts on the quality and finish of our products to take them to the next level."_



trailterror schrieb:


> Klar müsste man das rad mal probefahren und die fertigen tech sheets abwarten
> Ganz genau! Wieviel länger die Rahmen werden sieht man dann ...
> 
> Aber man braucht doch kein prophet zu sein was angestrebt wird-> mehr stabilität bei (geradeaus) speed etc auf kosten von quirligkeit usw...
> ...


----------



## deralteser (4. August 2015)

Aus dem mtbr-Forum


*2016 Banshee Rune*

Geometry is now optimised for 27.5 wheels and ergonomic updates for better weight distribution.

- Longer top tube and reach in all sizes.

- 0.5deg slacker head angle

- 0.5deg steeper seat angle on Small and Medium, 1.0deg on Large and Extra Large

- Splined ISCG tabs (like 2015 Darkside)

- Lower Standover

- Improved cable routing

- Refined shock mount

- Introduction of Rock Shox Monarch Plus shock option






*2016 Banshee Spitfire*

Geometry also optimised for 27.5 wheels and ergonomic updates for better weight distribution.

- Longer top tube for small and medium sizes

- 0.5deg steeper seat angle on Small and Medium, 1.0deg on Large and Extra Large

- Splined ISCG tabs (like 2015 Darkside)

- Improved cable routing

- Refined shock mount

- Introduction of Rock Shox Monarch option





*2016 Banshee Prime*

Geometry has been adjusted for a more aggressive body position and better weight distribution.

- Longer top tube and reach in all sizes.

- 0.5deg slacker head angle

- Longer head tube on larger frames

- Splined ISCG tabs (like 2015 Darkside)

- Lower Standover

- Improved cable routing

- Refined shock mount

- Introduction of Rock Shox Monarch Plus option





*2016 Banshee Phantom*

New in 2015, minor improvements for 2016.

- Improved cable routing

- Refined shock mount

- Splined ISCG tabs (like Darkside)

- Now with Debonair Monarch





*2016 Banshee Paradox*

Has been tested to fit 27.5+ wheels and tyres.


*2016 Banshee Amp*

No change






*2016 Banshee Legend*

The uncompromising downhill race bike, and completely overhauled for 2016. This model will be special order only.

- Updated geometry and kinematics to accept 27.5 wheels

- 10% increase in torsional stiffness

- Lower standover

- Lighter forgings

- Integrated fork bumpers, using ODI plugs (like Darkside)

- Zero stack headtube





*2016 Banshee Darkside*

New in 2015, the Darkside has only seen minor improvements for 2016.

- Improved cable routing

- Refined shock mount





*2016 Banshee Pricing*

Frame prices remain unchanged for 2016, the only exception being the Paradox, which has come down to £499.99 RRP.


----------



## trailterror (4. August 2015)

@NoStyle

OK, dass ne Race-Geo dem kompetitiven Enduro Race fahrer taugt will ich nicht bezweifeln.

Aber wieviel prozent fahren denn Race? Die wenigsten....

Ich denke einfach, dass dem 0815 fahrer (die meisten hier) ne nicht Race Geo deutlich! mehr spass bringt, als so ein sperriges high speed gerät; meinst du denn nicht?

Aber gut, wenn die mehrheit sich sowas wünscht (worher weisst du das??) und die banshee jungs aus diesem grund dem folgen, dann haben die änderungen ja ihre berechtigung und ich akzeptier das dann auch.

Ich seh schon, meine Bike ausgaben werden sich auch nächste saison sehr in grenzen halten 

Edith: bzgl. KS

Naja, wenn der SW steiler wird, so bleibt dem hinterbau zufolge unten am sitzrohr ja weniger platz zum einfedern. Wenn, dann auch noch 27,5' hinten rein kommt wird doch noch mehr platz benötigt-> ergo müssen die KS doch ein gutes stück anwachsen (wenn man nicht mit dem FW runter geht und den knick im sitzrohr nicht nochmals verstärkt) oder? 

Oder wirds wieder so ne schummel SW angabe, könnte ja auch noch sein  die längeren KS würden den bock neben verlängertem reach, radstand, 650b, längerem oberrohr und dem flacheren LW nochmals mehr verspieltheit nehmen wird...?

Warten wir mal auf die tech sheets


----------



## svenson69 (4. August 2015)

Mein Rune hat das erste mal den Königstuhl bezwungen und das ohne schieben Sowas hat´s die letzten 6 Jahre nicht gegeben!!
Und das auch nur weil ich verletzungsbedingt seit Wochen nicht abwärts heizen kann.Jetzt hat wenigstens das langweilige geradeausfahren was gebracht


----------



## 21XC12 (4. August 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Mein Rune hat das erste mal den Königstuhl bezwungen und das ohne schieben Sowas hat´s die letzten 6 Jahre nicht gegeben!!
> Und das auch nur weil ich verletzungsbedingt seit Wochen nicht abwärts heizen kann.Jetzt hat wenigstens das langweilige geradeausfahren was gebracht


Ich dachte gerade so ... "Ein Float X2 würde geil passen".


----------



## NoStyle (4. August 2015)

@trailterror
Ja, theoretisch hast Du vielleicht Recht - diese Orientierung in Richtung "Race" beim Rune ist nicht jedermanns Sache und für jeden sinnvoll ...

Meine Vermutung und Eindruck ist aber trotzdem positiv! Vor kurzem wurde hier ein Artikel zum Vergleich Rune/Spitfire verlinkt, mit 90% Überlappung der beiden als Ergebnis des Testers/Fahrers. Mein persönlicher kurzer Eindruck vom Rune ging eher zu 70-80% Rune-Potential, welches im Spitfire steckt. Immer noch sehr ordentlich, oder? Jetzt dürfte der Unterschied und die Trennung im möglichen Einsatzgebiet der beiden etwas größer sein. Ich halte das für durchaus sinnvoll - wer ehrlich ist ist mit dem Rune schnell mal "überbiked", abseits vom regelmäßigen Bikepark-Besuchen, oder weniger derb downhill-orientierten Trails. Jetzt könnte für potentielle Käufer die Wahl zwischen Rune und Spitfire etwas leichter fallen, da letzteres sicher nichts von seinen Allround-Qualitäten einbüßen wird und eh schon irre viel Potential bietet. Und wer verstärkt Park oder bergab-orientiert ist, aber noch berghoch pedallieren muss und keine Möglichkeiten für ein Parkbike hat, hat jetzt im Rune einen noch potenteren Kandidaten.

Die Wahl der richtigen Rahmengröße wird mit den Änderungen vielleicht auch etwas einfacher?!?

Was die "Mehrheit" betrifft:
Es gab Threads in Ami-Foren zu den 2016er Modellen. Die Verbesserungswünsche gingen sehr schnell, konkret und einhellig in die Richtung 650B-Anpassung und allgemein etwas längere Rahmen.

Wie das mit den KS-Links tatsächlich nachher ist wird man sehen. Die Rahmen vorne und hinten zu verlängern, mit gleichzeitig steilerem Sitzwinkel, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Beim Darkside und Legend wurde die Front verlängert und die Hinterbauten so kurz es eben geht ...

Und ja - wenn Du mit Deinem Rune happy bist fahr es einfach weiter - es hat doch alles was Dir gefällt!!! Ich finde die Überarbeitung beim Spitfire auch toll und habe mir das gewünscht. Heisst aber noch lange nicht dass ich plötzlich Kauf-Gas entwickle ...


----------



## 21XC12 (4. August 2015)

Das Rune vorne länger zu machen find ich gut. Wie hier schon erwähnt kommt eine Rune in XL einem Rune in L gleich (nur im Bezug auf den Reach). Mit der Geoanpassung ist das Rune sicher vorne länger und insgesamt flacher. Dann kommen sich das neue Rune in L mit längerem Oberrohr und das Spitfire in L (hier wurde das Oberrohr ja nicht verlängert) sehr nahe. Hab schon auf dem Rune in L gesessen und dachte direkt es könnte einen Tick länger sein. Das wurde jetzt ja umgesetzt. Ist sicher alles ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Vielleicht macht die neue "Racegeo" auch die Ottonormalbiker schneller.  Ich freu mich auf erste richtige Fotos der neuen Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (4. August 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich dachte gerade so ... "Ein Float X2 würde geil passen".


Ja würde er 
Aber der ist mir ehrlich gesagt etwas zu teuer!! Für den Preis würd ich einen Void vorziehen.
Ok,wenn jemand gegen meinen Kirk tauschen möchte sage ich nicht Nein


----------



## trailterror (4. August 2015)

@NoStyle

Geb dir recht mit dem overbiked. Fahr auch nicht selten overbiked durch die gegend.

Ok. Abgrenzung rune-spitty wird grösser. Nur, nähert es sich auf der anderen seite nun nicht dem darkside an  ?

Ich glaub die grenzen haben sich mittlerweile einfach verschoben. Die Enduros sind krasser geworden und haben nix mehr mit nem 5 jahre alten enduro zu tun. Das was vor 5 jahren ein enduro war ist heute ein trail/all mountain bike. 

Ich muss mich wohl in zukunft primär eher in der all mountain/trail sparte umsehn


----------



## NoStyle (4. August 2015)

Das Darkside ist und bleibt ein stricktly Parkbike/Freerider. Mit dem flachen Sitzwinkel und kurzem Sitzrohr werden die meisten sicher kein "Enduro" oder ernsthafte Tagestouren fahren wollen, auch nicht mit kürzerem Federweg ... 
Ich denke die Abgrenzung der Bikes untereinander wird etwas definierter - that´s it. Und die Grenzen verschieben sich eigentlich nicht, sondern verändern und entwickeln sich nur, wie sie es immer schon getan haben - finde ich zumindest ...


----------



## BrotherMo (4. August 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> 
> Geb dir recht mit dem overbiked. Fahr auch nicht selten overbiked durch die gegend.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Spitfire!


----------



## el Lingo (4. August 2015)

Bis der Rest für den Umbau da ist, habe ich erstmal die 50b Räder in die 26" Ausfaller und eine ältere 36er Float gesteckt. Das HR passt, wenn man den flachen Modus wählt, noch ganz gut rein. knapp ein halber cm Luft zu allen Seiten.

Erstes Rollen zeigt, dass sich die größeren Räder sehr wohl bemerkbar machen. Am halben Grad Lenkwinkel-Verstellung kann es nicht gelegen haben.









[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Caese (5. August 2015)

Das gefällt!

Ob mich 27,5" vom Fahrverhalten überzeugt... ich weiß ja nicht; rein optisch finde ich 650Be, insbesondere bei großen, langen Rahmen (wie deinem) durchaus reizvoll. Das macht das ganze Erscheinungsbild stimmiger und "erwachsener"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (5. August 2015)

Möchte hier auch mal mein Banshee Rune zeigen, welches ich auf 12,93kg abgespeckt habe:


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. August 2015)

Mein Spitfire wurde heute endlich Gassi geführt, nachdem ich ein Monat auf Surfurlaub war.  Fazit: ich bin sehr überrascht, wie ähnlich sich die beiden sind. Mehr morgen.


----------



## vitaminc (5. August 2015)

@biker123456 
Geiles Rune. Kommst Du mit den NobbyNic's gut klar, immerhin fährst Du den auch Vorne..


----------



## zec (5. August 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Mein Spitfire wurde heute endlich Gassi geführt, nachdem ich ein Monat auf Surfurlaub war.  Fazit: ich bin sehr überrascht, wie ähnlich sich die beiden sind. Mehr morgen.


Kanns kaum erwarten - aber bitte mit Fotos!


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. August 2015)

So, zuerst einmal ein paar Bilder (den grünen Schaltwerkskäfig hab ich dem BommelMaster abgekauft und den werde ich sicher irgendwann schwarz eloxieren.....) 













Die wesentlichen Unterschiede zu meinem Rune:
Der Lenkwinkel des Spitfire ist einen Grad steiler. (ich habe im Rune einen -1° Steuersatz verbaut und fahre es mit 170mm Gabel auf der hohen Einstellung! Das Spitfire fahre ich in der flachen Einstellung).
Der Reach des Spitfire ist um ~11mm länger, dafür fahre ich aber einen ca 17mm kürzeren Vorbau (50mm am Rune und einen ~30er am Spitfire)
Gleicher Lenker.
Der Hinterbau des Spitfire ist etwas länger.
Deutlich leichtere Laufräder am Spitfire (unter 1500g vs ca 1750g)
Etwas leichtere Reifen am Spitfire (hinten gleich, vorne 250-300g weniger).
Das Spitfire wiegt in diesem Aufbau 13,5kg vs 14,2kg beim Rune.
Der Rahmen des Spitfire ist tatsächlich ca 200g leichter als der des Rune. Das war bei früheren Messungen im Freundeskreis definitiv nicht so - da war der Unterschied kleiner.

Bergauf:
Den längeren Hinterbau spürt man natürlich recht schnell positiv. Das Spitfire tritt sich einfach etwas direkter und gleichmäßiger auf Trails hinauf. Beide gehen mMn erstklassig bergauf, aber das Spitfire ist hier etwas vortriebsorientierter und rollt eine Spur besser überall drüber. Ich bin im Vergleich zum Rune in letzter Zeit das ICB, mein ehemaliges 301 und kurz ein Torque gefahren. Ich würde sagen bergauf gewinnt das Spitfire, dann kommen Rune und ICB und als letztes das Torque. Auch das 301 ist hier vergleichbar mit dem Spitfire bergauf, solange der Untergrund möglichst glatt ist. Ist's etwas ruppiger, gewinnt das Spitfire gegen alle.
Auffällig ist der DB Inline. Der Dämpfer bügelt bergauf alles weg, ohne dass es sich nach viel Federweg anfühlt. Das 301 konnte das nicht annähernd (egal ob 140mm oder 160mm Hinterbau, der war hölzern und hat wenn er Federweg freigegeben hat das zu spät und zu intensiv getan). Das Rune kann das auch, gibt aber spürbar mehr Federweg frei. Der Spitfire Hinterbau mit DB Inline gefällt mir bergauf besser als der des Rune mit meinen Dämpfern (Float CTD, Monarch Plus M/M, Kage M/M - kurz getestet habe ich auch den Float X, der mir ähnlich dem MOnarch vorgekommen ist (mit Vorbehalt!)). Ich kenne den DB im Rune nicht, kann mir jetzt aber vorstellen, dass er meinen bekannten Dämpfern doch überlegen ist. Im nächsten Rune wird's definitiv der DB!

Bergab:
Ich bin anfangs bewusst einen schnellen Trail gefahren, der zwischendurch etwas ruppiger ist (S0 bis S2 auf Geschwindigkeit). Der DB Inline geht irre gut! Das Bike liegt sehr satt, aber man merkt, dass es weniger Federweg hat als das Rune. Es fährt sich "direkter", dennoch aber sehr sanft. Schwer zu beschreiben. Man spürt, dass es weniger Federweg hat, aber man fährt deswegen auf einem schnellen S0-S2 Trail nicht weniger sicher - aber eventuell weniger direkt. Man hält genauso voll drauf... Ob ich langsamer war, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Es war jedernfalls sehr geil flowig! Mit dem Rune pfeift man noch mehr auf die Linie (liegt aber auch an den verwendeten Laufrädern und Reifen, denen das eher egal ist...)
Der DB Inline holt hier sicher noch Einiges aus dem HInterbau raus. Vermutlich wäre das RUne mit gleichem Dämpfer schon noch mehr Downhiller. Ich sehe es so: Fahre ich am Limit und auf Tempo, holt man mit dem Rune sicher noch mehr raus und hält direkter und ohne Kompromisse drauf. Ist man im normalen Fahrmodus (damit meine ich etwa 90% von Vollgas), sind die zwei sich sehr sehr sehr ähnlich.
Ich fahre das Rune in der kurzen Einstellung mit 170mm Gabel und -1° Steuersatz. Das Spitfire fahre ich mit der gleichen Gabel in der flachen Einstellung. Würde ich das Rune ganz flach bauen, holt man sich auf den letzten paar Prozent Vollspeed noch etwas raus, aber es gibt einen wirklich spürbaren Unterschied: Durch mein eher extremes Rune Setup muss man sich anfangs gewöhnen, um genug Druck auf das Vorderrad zu bringen. Die flache Spitfire Geo ist da Fehler-verzeihender und für jemanden der ein vorne langes Bike nicht gewöhnt ist, sicher "einfacher" zu fahren. Durch den längeren Hinterbau bekommt das Vorderrad automatisch mehr Grip und man muss weniger aggressiv fahren und es geht spielerischer von der Hand. DAs Rune in XL vom Horst ist bergab für mich anstrengend zu fahren - es ist geil, aber anstrengender. Vergleichbar mit einem Rennski und einem richtigen Rennski, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.  Das liegt aber zu einem guten Teil aber an unserem Setup mit dem Winkelsteuersatz und auch dem höheren Tretlager.

S3-S5 Gelände bin ich keines Gefahren. Ich erwarte mir da ehrlich gesagt kaum Unterschiede, außer dass das tiefe Tretlager gewöhnungsbedürftig sein wird für mich.

Fazit:
Rune und Spitfire parallel besitzen? Ja, weil ich kein reines Parkbike brauche und neben dem Spitfire ein Bike zum "heute schalte ich mein Hirn ab" haben will - das ist dann das Rune! Nachdem ich aber nicht immer einen Panzer fahren möchte, ist das Spitfire als Ergänzung ein Traum! Wozu Laufräder hin und her bauen, wenn man einfach zum Spitfire greifen kann....?!  Mit dieser Argumentation würden aber auch zwei Runes sehr gut zusammen passen - so pervers es klingt. 

In Zukunft wird mein Rune vorne wieder eine Stahlfeder haben und hinten den großen DB zieren und vorne und hinten dicke DH Reifen anziehen. Dann sind das zwei sehr unterschiedliche Bikes. Mit den gleichen Teilen aufgebaut, sind beide sicher sehr sehr ähnlich und es ist eher eine Frage der Vorlieben (Hinterbaulänge, Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe), als eine Frage des Federwegs... Es spricht Vieles für beide und irgendwie nix für nur eines der Zwei.


----------



## frfreshman (6. August 2015)

Geiler Bericht.
An zwei Mal Spitfire mit unterschiedlichen Aufbauten habe ich auch schon mal kurz gedacht...
Aber schnell wieder verworfen.
Geht mit meinem heavy duty coil / coil Aufbau auch für alles. Und vor allem sorglos.
Was ich evtl. schnell tauschen kann, bisher aber nur zum Testen passiert, ist der fluffige coil gegen leichten und 'festeren' Luftdämpfer.


----------



## BrotherMo (6. August 2015)

Sehr schönes Spitfire!

Gefällt mir sehr gut in raw und weiss....


----------



## vitaminc (6. August 2015)

@GrazerTourer 
Danke für den sehr guten Bericht.
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe bestätigst Du quasi die eh schon im Raum stehende Aussage, dass die beiden sehr ähnlich sind und die meisten Unterschiede eher dem Aufbau geschuldet sind?

Mich würde dennoch interessieren welches Bike mit entsprechendem Aufbau sich mehr zum Stolperbiken eignet?
Und wenn man dann doch mal in den Bikepark möchte um es krachen zu lassen, Drops bis 3 Meter springen will, dann besser ein zweites Bike daneben stellen oder kriegt man das alles mit einem Rune oder Spitfire hin?


----------



## 21XC12 (6. August 2015)

3m Drops -> Rune


----------



## frogmatic (6. August 2015)

Oder ein Darkside für den Park


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (6. August 2015)

@vitaminc 
Ganz klar das Rune, wenn du im Bikepark ohne viel Mitdenken fahren willst. Wozu ein Spitfire dafür? 
Für steile technische langsame Sachen kommt es halt drauf an was dir wichtig ist. Mein Grund für das Rune ist das etwas höhere Tretlager bei flacherem Lenkwinkel. Beim Spitfire würde ich, wenn der Fokus auf Alpinem liegt, eher eine 170er Kurbel nehmen. Werde ich wohl beim 2016er Rune Dann so machen....  

Mir gefällt raw inzwischen auch! Mint habe ich leider keines mehr bekommen.


----------



## vitaminc (6. August 2015)

Denke auch die beste Kombi ist wahrscheinlich Spitfire+Darkside, insofern man gleichermaßen im Bikepark wie auch auf Trailtouren unterwegs ist. Wenn aber Bikepark nur selten/gelegentlich besucht wird, d.h. prozentual unter 10% ausmacht, dann wäre ein Rune vielleicht die goldene Mitte, oder eben doch ein Spitfire wenn man es entsprechend aufbaut und hier & da doch mal ChickenWay fährt und etwas mehr auf die Linie achtet?


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. August 2015)

Ja, bei mir wäre es so. Ich musste mir Gabel, laufradsatz ND Kurbel für ein Darkside kaufen. Das ist zu viel für ein Bike, welches ich selten verwende, weil ich damit keine 1000hm mehr treten mag...  darum lieber ein Rune als pseudo Freerider. Aber trotzdem hätte gern ein Darkside....


----------



## vitaminc (6. August 2015)

@GrazerTourer 
Aber wie willst Du denn jetzt ein Rune+Spitfire gleichermaßen bewegen wenn sie sich doch so ähnlich sind?
Mal davon abgesehen dass es fast schon dekadent ist beide zu besitzen 

Also bei mir darf es nur 1 neues Bike werden (hab ja schon 2 Bikes), aber mein Lapierre Zesty soll halt nächste Saison in Rente gehen. Mein Stahl-HT 29" bleibt natürlich, nehme ich gerne zum Stolperbiken, oder auch für Mehrtagestouren im Mittelgebirge.
Das neue Bike soll halt wieder ein Allrounder werden mit dem Hang auch mal in den Bikepark gehen zu können. Noch springe ich keine 3 Meter Drops, beim letzten Versuch nen 4 Meter Double zu springen hat es mich auch direkt gelegt, könnte auch an 80% SAG im Dämpfer gelegen haben  - hmm egal ich komm vom Thema ab, also neues Bike: Stolperbiken/Touren/Enduro und 10% Bikepark. Eher Spitfire oder Rune, immer noch unsicher..


----------



## 21XC12 (6. August 2015)

Das Spitfire ist ein Trailbike. Wie gesagt ... willst du 3 Meter Drops springen und es geht um die Frage "Spitfire oder Rune" dann ganz klar das Rune. Das kann man sich auch alles selbst beantworten in dem man auf der Homepage von Banshee liest und sich die Videos dazu anschaut. Ich versteh einfach nicht warum Leute mit einem 140mm Trailbike 3 Meter Drops springen möchten und mit nem 180mm Freerider bergauf strampeln wollen. Die Einsatzgebiete aller Bikes sind doch klar definiert. Nix für ungut aber die ständige Disskusion ob man mit dem Spitfire Park fahren kann und ein Darkside als Enduro aufbauen kann wurde schon mehr als ausreichend diskutiert.


----------



## frfreshman (6. August 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> ... die ständige Disskusion ob man mit dem Spitfire Park fahren kann und ein Darkside als Enduro aufbauen kann wurde schon mehr als ausreichend diskutiert.



Und mit ja und ja beantwortet, richtig!?!
Wenn ich vor irgendwelchem Gelände zurückschrecke, dann kann ich das sicher nicht auf mein Spitfire schieben, das liegt dann klar an mir.


----------



## 21XC12 (6. August 2015)

Korrekt! Ist eine endlose Grundsatzdiskussion. Denke die beste Entscheidungshilfe ist immernoch die Probefahrt und die "Videos" im Netz. Da sieht man was mit den Bikes geht und muss sich dann nur selbst einstufen und Prioritäten setzen.





 




 
Ich denke da da kann man gut erkennen was ein guter Fahrer aus dem Spitfire/Rune rausholt.

Die Entscheidung kann einem dann keiner abnehmen.


----------



## frfreshman (6. August 2015)

Coole Videos, aber nicht wirklich hilfreich um das eine oder das andere Modell für sich auszuwählen denke ich.
Im ersten clip könnte er genauso gut ein Rune fahren und im zweiten gleichermaßen ein Spitfire...
Banshee macht es einem einfach nicht leicht


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. August 2015)

@vitaminc
Da wo ich wohne gibt es recht viele ruppige Trails mit groben Kalksteinen. Ich habe auch eine Gondel und zwei DH Strecken vor der Haustüre. Eine davon ist richtig garstig und es wäre wohl eine 100% weltcup taugliche Strecke. Ich trete rauf und fahr dort runter. Da passt das Rune perfekt und für dir 20 Gondelfahrten die ich im Jahr mache, wäre ein Darkside mega Luxus.
Es gibt aber auch waldige wurzelige Trails. Bei ersteren Strcken braucht man dicke Reifen, damit man nicht ständig Defekte hat.hier ware mir das Spitfire wie ich es jetzt habe dauerhaft zu pannenanfällig, wegen der Reifen. Und wenn ich schon >1kg Reifen fahre, dann soll es auch gleich ein Rune sein...für einige kurze Runden bin ich damit in Wahrheit aber über dimensioniert unterwegs, darum auch das Spitfire (mit Crest Felgen!). Außerdem ziehe ich recht oft auch einen Tout Terrain Singletrailer herum. Das macht mir mit sem Spitfire auch mehr Spaß. 

Aber natürlich brauche ich nicht beide. Ich war jetzt fast 3 Jahre mit dem Rune wunschlos glücklich! Mein 301 war mir aber zu wenig und ich bin damit fast nie gefahren. Das Spitfire verwende ich sicher viel öfter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (6. August 2015)

@vitaminc

Schwierig. Spitfire reicht wohl meistens aus und ist meistens wohl besser geeignet; aber eben nur meistens 

Es gibt nix was das rune ggnü dem spitfire nicht kann, weniges vll etwas schlechter.

Lieber das quentchen mehr agilität/direktheit vom spitty oder  doch lieber ne kleine reserve mit am start?

Ab 2016 scheint das rune zur race maschine zu werden.
Mir würd es (vom papier) so auf trails, touren, verwinkeltem oder stolperbiken wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so zusagen....
ist aber halt ne vermutung

Mit nem -2015er rune leicht aufgebautbund etwas straffer abgestimmt kannste nicht viel falsch machen und hast notfalls reserven für deine 3m eskapaden


----------



## 21XC12 (6. August 2015)

@frfreshman

Ich verstehe zwar deine Sichtweise, aber ich kenne ein schönes Video wo ein Typ mit nem uralten, rostigen Damenrad fährt wie ein junger Gott. Er macht damit Backflips und allen erdenklichen Blödsinn. Trotzdem würde ich das Bike keinem schönreden der sagt er will damit Backflips machen. Was ein Profi mit einem Bike anstellt und wofür es eigentlich bestimmt ist sind ja auch zwei Paar Schuh. Der Gwin kommt auch auf nem Sack Kartoffeln mit einer gewissen Eleganz den Berg runter. Ob mit nem Spitfire ein 3 Meter Drop geht? Ja! Ob es dafür konstruiert und bestimmt ist? Nein! Das ist nunmal Fakt! Und darum ging's doch jetzt oder?


----------



## Deleted 294333 (6. August 2015)

Warum macht Ihr Euch so viele Gedanken?
Soll doch jeder fahren wozu er Lust hat; es gibt auch Leute die ihren Porsche nie bis zum 6.Gang bekommen oder SUV in der Stadt fahren.
Ist das wichtig? Nee, solang man Spaß dran hat ist doch alles tutti.

Ich war auch am überlegen zwischen Rune und Spiti; fahre auch gern mal Touren und Trails und hab' trotzdem das Rune genommen. Einfach mehr Reserven und keine Gedanken machen müssen wenn's mehr rappelt.
Watt soll's!?


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. August 2015)

Jepp, es ist in Wahrheit komplett wurscht. Sie sind sich einfach extrem ähnlich! Ich habe ja auch ursprünglich zum Rune gegriffen. Lieber ein paar mehr Reserven am Material. Es hat ja keinen Nachteil...


----------



## frfreshman (6. August 2015)

Mitglied schrieb:


> ...solang man Spaß dran hat ist doch alles tutti.



Aus genau dem Grund geben wir doch auch hier unsere Meinungen Preis.


----------



## 21XC12 (6. August 2015)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Warum macht Ihr Euch so viele Gedanken?
> Soll doch jeder fahren wozu er Lust hat; es gibt auch Leute die ihren Porsche nie bis zum 6.Gang bekommen oder SUV in der Stadt fahren.
> Ist das wichtig? Nee, solang man Spaß dran hat ist doch alles tutti.
> 
> ...


Jo, genau so seh ich das auch. Deine Frage nach dem warum ... Hier hat jemand danach gefragt -> 





vitaminc schrieb:


> @GrazerTourer Danke für den sehr guten Bericht. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe bestätigst Du quasi die eh schon im Raum stehende Aussage, dass die beiden sehr ähnlich sind und die meisten Unterschiede eher dem Aufbau geschuldet sind? Mich würde dennoch interessieren welches Bike mit entsprechendem Aufbau sich mehr zum Stolperbiken eignet? Und wenn man dann doch mal in den Bikepark möchte um es krachen zu lassen, Drops bis 3 Meter springen will, dann besser ein zweites Bike daneben stellen oder kriegt man das alles mit einem Rune oder Spitfire hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (6. August 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @frfreshman
> 
> Ich verstehe zwar deine Sichtweise, aber ich kenne ein schönes Video wo ein Typ mit nem uralten, rostigen Damenrad fährt wie ein junger Gott. Er macht damit Backflips und allen erdenklichen Blödsinn. Trotzdem würde ich das Bike keinem schönreden der sagt er will damit Backflips machen. Was ein Profi mit einem Bike anstellt und wofür es eigentlich bestimmt ist sind ja auch zwei Paar Schuh. Der Gwin kommt auch auf nem Sack Kartoffeln mit einer gewissen Eleganz den Berg runter. Ob mit nem Spitfire ein 3 Meter Drop geht? Ja! Ob es dafür konstruiert und bestimmt ist? Nein! Das ist nunmal Fakt! Und darum ging's doch jetzt oder?



hehe, schon klar, aber in den beiden Videos machen die doch so ziemlich das gleiche, oder siehst Du da was anderes als ich?


----------



## 21XC12 (6. August 2015)

Betrachtet man die breite Masse an Videos und Fotos sind die Sprünge mit dem Rune idR schon höher/weiter/größer als die mit dem Spitfire. Ich glaube das ist in den beiden Videos oben auch der Fall. Will natürlich nicht heißen das es nicht auch mit einem alten rostigen Damenrad geht.


----------



## frfreshman (6. August 2015)

Dann muss sich also jeder selbst die Frage stellen wie man selbst unterwegs ist und sich dann an seiner Rahmenwahl messen lassen.
Nur Spass.


----------



## vitaminc (6. August 2015)

Sorry wenn ich hier jetzt ne Diskussion angestoßen habe die für einige unnötig ist oder in ihren Augen bereits geklärt ist.
Ich seh das aber mittlerweile genauso: Lieber etwas mehr Reserven als auf das letzte Quäntchen Gewicht und Spritzigkeit zu gucken, welches dann aber vielleicht suboptimal ist wenn man es doch ein paar wenige Male im Bikepark etwas mehr krachen lassen will.

Zum Stolperbiken wollte ich eigentlich auch nen möglichst flachen Lenkwinkel haben, die Kettenstrebe möglichst kurz zwecks Wendigkeit, dennoch aber langes Oberrohr quasi langen Reach.

Das Banshee ist auch nicht das Einzige Bike in meiner engeren Auswahl, z.B. ein Orbea Rallon finde ich rein von den Daten auch interessant, aber das gehört hier nicht rein, is ja der Banshee-Fred.


----------



## frfreshman (6. August 2015)

Wieviel Reserven das Spitfire bietet, hängt hauptsächlich von den Anbauteilen ab.


----------



## 21XC12 (6. August 2015)

@frfreshman  Also zurück zum Thema. 3 Meter Drop ... Rune oder Spitfire für @vitaminc ?


----------



## 21XC12 (6. August 2015)




----------



## frfreshman (6. August 2015)

Ich denke er wäre nach allem was er geschrieben hat mit Spitfire super bedient!
Würde aber auch mit Rune glücklich.

Wer geht heute noch fahren?


----------



## riotact (6. August 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> So, zuerst einmal ein paar Bilder (den grünen Schaltwerkskäfig hab ich dem BommelMaster abgekauft und den werde ich sicher irgendwann schwarz eloxieren.....)



Oh jetzt ist es so weit, er hat sein Spitfire  Zwar anscheinend doch nicht in Mint, aber trotzdem so richtig fesch!

Danke für deinen Vergleichsbericht, ist ganz interessant. Auch wenn's wohl vom Fazit her eh in eine Richtung geht (vor allem der Satz mit "Mit dieser Argumentation würden aber auch zwei Runes sehr gut zusammen passen..") die ich schon angenommen hab: Der reine Unterschied zwischen den Bikes is weniger ausschlaggebend als der Aufbau, und es wär einfach nur richtig praktisch zwei unterschiedlich aufgebaute Bikes zur Verfügung zu haben (eben genau so wie du's jetzt hast) - da bieten sich halt Spitfire (als leichtere, spritzigere Option) und Rune (als robuster aufgebauter - wie du sagst: Pseudo Freerider) so richtig gut als Paarung an!

... Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass ich mich dazu durchringen kann bei meiner jetzigen Vernunftsvariante zu bleiben: 2. LRS mit dickeren Reifen für das Spitfire.


----------



## frfreshman (6. August 2015)

Genau: Fahrwerk und LRS macht die Potenz aus, egal ob Spitfire oder Rune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (6. August 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Wer geht heute noch fahren?


Ich zum Röntgen mit'm Auto!


----------



## NoStyle (6. August 2015)

@21XC12 : Au mann   Wenigstens ist Dein Humor nicht gebrochen! 

@GrazerTourer : Dein Spitfire gefällt mir super!  Ziemlich leichter LRS, aber für überwiegend "Touren" sicher voll angemessen! 

@Mitglied : Herzlich willkommen!   Krass - dachte Du wärst der "perfekte" Spitfire-Kandidat! 

Ob Spitfire oder Rune ist eigentlich ganz einfach: 
Zunächst mal ganz realistisch einschätzen wo meine Fahrfähigkeiten liegen und wieviel "Luft nach oben" gebraucht wird!

Wenn 80/90% meines Einsatzes Touren sind, egal ob Feierabend-Runde oder Tagestouren, mit ordentlichem Uphill-Anteil bzw. viel pedalliert wird, ist das Spitfire optimal. Sprünge auf Flowtrails oder gelegentliche Parkausflüge sind sicher kein Problem. Zur Not vorne 16cm Gabel und dicke Reifen für extremere Sachen.

Natürlich kann man auch ein Rune mit vorne 16cm fahren und leicht aufbauen. Dann hat man hinten etwas mehr Reserve ...

Sollte man aber oft auf sehr ruppigen Trails unterwegs sein, oder häufiger in Parks fahren, ist man mit nem Rune und entsprechendem Aufbau sicher besser bedient!


----------



## vitaminc (6. August 2015)

Crest-Felge, hmm.. finde ich etwas riskant. Bei mir hält die FlowEX gerade so, darf aber hinten nicht unter 2 bar gehen.
Meine WTB KOM i23 hat leider nach 1 Jahr schon massiv gelitten, so dass ich von Leichtbau-Felgen definitiv Abstand nehmen werde.


----------



## R.C. (6. August 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Wenn 80/90% meines Einsatzes Touren sind, egal ob Feierabend-Runde oder Tagestouren, mit ordentlichem Uphill-Anteil bzw. viel pedalliert wird, ist das Spitfire optimal.



Nein, da ist ein Spitfire schon (viel) 'zu viel', da waere ein Phantom passend.


----------



## Mr.Sound (6. August 2015)

@frfreshman und @GrazerTourer ihr seid beide auf 26" unterwegs? Beides übrigens super Geräte 

Gruß Sven


----------



## NoStyle (6. August 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Nein, da ist ein Spitfire schon (viel) 'zu viel', da waere ein Phantom passend.


Ging ja um den Vergleich Rune vs. Spitfire. Ins Spitfire passen Gabeln von 14 bis 16cm FW, kann man also auch weniger rabiat aufbauen! 
Aber ja - bei 29 Zoll klar Phantom!


----------



## frogmatic (6. August 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Zum Stolperbiken wollte ich eigentlich auch nen möglichst flachen Lenkwinkel haben, die Kettenstrebe möglichst kurz zwecks Wendigkeit, dennoch aber langes Oberrohr quasi langen Reach.


Beim Stolperbiken sehe ich das Hauptproblem mit den Banshees darin, dass man die Sattelstütze nicht komplett einschieben kann.
Braucht vielleicht nicht jeder, aber mit meiner XS-Schrittlänge zählt jeder Millimeter.

OT: bei meinem Cotic Rocket mit dem geraden Sitzrohr klappt das.


----------



## deralteser (6. August 2015)

Wie beurteilen denn die Spifire Piloten hier die 2016er Anpassungen auf 650B? Was für Nachteile / Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten seht ihr an den aktuellen Modellen bzgl. der 27,5" - Tauglichkeit (Reifenfreiheit, Geometrie o.ä.)? Würde das bike gerne in 650B aufbauen und hier wurde schonmal gesagt, das das Spitfire ja eigentlich ein "reines" 26 Zoll bike wäre....


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. August 2015)

@vitaminc
Naja, die Crest ist wirklich das unterste Limit. Bei mir hat sie aber im 301 durchaus gehalten. Wenn ich mit dem Spitfire fahre und einen sehr verblockten Abschnitt dabei habe, nehme ich eben Geschwindigkeit raus. Ansonsten sehe ich kein Problem. So kleine 1m Drops bin in damit immer schon gehupft und den Felgen geht's gut. Wilde Durchschläge sollte man halt vermeiden.... Steif ist sie ansich aber schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (6. August 2015)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> @frfreshman und @GrazerTourer ihr seid beide auf 26" unterwegs? Beides übrigens super Geräte
> 
> Gruß Sven




Ja, 26" und kein Wechsel in Sicht:
Habe zwei unfassbar stabile LRS mit Spank Subrosa Felgen. Liegt aber sicher auch am hervorragender Arbeit des Laufradbauers.
Und dazu passend kürzlich noch einen ganzen Haufen sehr guter 26" Reifen zu Schnäppchenpreis geschossen.


----------



## deralteser (6. August 2015)

Update auf 10-fach Shimano. Sonst alles wie gehabt.


----------



## 21XC12 (6. August 2015)

@deralteser 

Mir hat's mit der Marzocchi super gefallen. Wenn du dein Spitfire hast würde ich die wieder dran bauen. 

Ich bin mal so frei! Einfach zu geil so deine Kiste!


----------



## Mr.Sound (6. August 2015)

Jetzt an mein Spity noch orange Decals und sie könnten als invertierte Geschwister durch gehen  

Gruß Sven


----------



## NoStyle (6. August 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Wie beurteilen denn die Spifire Piloten hier die 2016er Anpassungen auf 650B? Was für Nachteile / Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten seht ihr an den aktuellen Modellen bzgl. der 27,5" - Tauglichkeit (Reifenfreiheit, Geometrie o.ä.)? Würde das bike gerne in 650B aufbauen und hier wurde schonmal gesagt, das das Spitfire ja eigentlich ein "reines" 26 Zoll bike wäre....



Richtig - Rune und Spitfire sind ursprünglich für 26" konzipiert, mit Option auf 650B via Dropouts. Man sollte bedenken dass beide zur Eurobike 2012 vorgestellt worden sind - davor vom Banshee-Team gute 18 Monate lang getestet. Zu Anno 2010/2011 war 650B zwar schon präsent, aber noch nicht das ganz große Thema ... 

Was die reinen 650B´s "besser" machen könnte, ist ohne finale Geo-Charts schwer zu sagen. Tretlagerhöhe und Kettenstrebenlänge sind noch unbekannt - daran hängt meiner Meinung nach der Hauptanteil. Die Rahmen werden vorne zumindest länger. Der steilere Sitzwinkel lässt auf weiterhin kurze Kettenstreben mit 650B hoffen, also irgendwo um die 430 mm rum, ähnlich wie für ursprünglich 26" mit kurzen Dropouts. Aber alleine bei der Kettenstrebenlänge gibt es mehrere konstruktive Möglichkeiten am Hinterbau, daher stellt sich mir eine recht interessante Frage: Welche Dropouts verbaut Banshee dann? 

Ich habe im Update-Thread auf mtbr.com klar für tieferes Tretlager und kurzes Heck plädiert. Dazu geänderte Kabelführung. Andere wünschten sich leicht längere Front. Boost wurde diskutiert usw. usw.  ...

Theoretisch vielleicht etwas mehr „im-Bike-Gefühl“ durch das tiefere Tretlager. Der Rest hängt von den finalen Geo-Daten ab …


----------



## frogmatic (6. August 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Boost wurde diskutiert usw. usw.  ...


Halte ich für Blödsinn, wenn es doch schon 150mm dropouts gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (6. August 2015)

Naja, wenn die neuen Modelle etwas für 650b optimiert sind, wird das Tretlager eben etwas tiefer bei 26". Da wird man sicher einen Kompromiss finden, der für beides gut passend ist.


----------



## deralteser (6. August 2015)

@Mr.Sound Jau, das stimmt  Aber lass mal lieber alles so wie es ist an Deinem Spitty. Ist alles geil so 

@21XC12 Die 888 CR ist wirklich ein Blickfang an dem bike gewesen. Die Gabel hatte auch zweifelsohne ne super Performance. Mir war sie allerdings etwas "too much". Das Darkside wird oft auf hometrails bewegt - da ist mir so eine dicke Doppelbrückengabel einfach zu fett. Ich finds mit ner 180mm SC einfach perfekt verspielt. Fürs Spitfire habe ich eine Marzocchi 350CR aus 2014 (auch mit orangenen Standrohren) im Keller liegen. So bleibe ich wenigstens ein bißchen den Marzocchi - girls treu


----------



## xeitto (6. August 2015)

Statt über Spitfire oder Rune zu diskutieren kann man ja auch einfach ein Prime nehmen  Hier mal meins, gerade generalüberholt bevor es am Wochenende endlich 3 Wochen in die Alpen zum ballern geht. Juhuuuu


----------



## Caese (6. August 2015)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Jetzt an mein Spity noch orange Decals und sie könnten als invertierte Geschwister durch gehen
> 
> Gruß Sven


gar keine so schlechte Idee... Leg los!


----------



## deralteser (6. August 2015)

Aktuell ist noch nichts handfestes durchgedrungen. Evtl. gibts ja schon vor der Eurobike mehr Infos zu den 2016er Modellen:

http://www.corebike.co.uk/


----------



## BrotherMo (6. August 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Wie beurteilen denn die Spifire Piloten hier die 2016er Anpassungen auf 650B? Was für Nachteile / Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten seht ihr an den aktuellen Modellen bzgl. der 27,5" - Tauglichkeit (Reifenfreiheit, Geometrie o.ä.)? Würde das bike gerne in 650B aufbauen und hier wurde schonmal gesagt, das das Spitfire ja eigentlich ein "reines" 26 Zoll bike wäre....



Hab mein Spitfire in 27,5 aufgebaut. Mit den 27,5 dropouts.
*Mir passt das so perfekt!*
Würde das Tretlager für mich nicht tiefer haben wollen. Flipchips auf tief.


----------



## malice (6. August 2015)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Hab mein Spitfire in 27,5 aufgebaut. Mit den 27,5 dropouts.
> *Mir passt das so perfekt!*
> Würde das Tretlager für mich nicht tiefer haben wollen. Flipchips auf tief.



Dito, das Rad ist einfach ein Traum. Aber ich persönlich würde mich wundern, wenn ich den Unterschied zwischen 27.5"-Geo und 26"-Geo überhaupt bemerken würde.

Die weiße Mattoc schaut umwerfend btw.


----------



## deralteser (6. August 2015)

malice schrieb:


> Dito, das Rad ist einfach ein Traum. Aber ich persönlich würde mich wundern, wenn ich den Unterschied zwischen 27.5"-Geo und 26"-Geo überhaupt bemerken würde.
> 
> Die weiße Mattoc schaut umwerfend btw.


Die weiße Mattoc passt wie A.... auf Eimer!
Das bike sieht einfach nur nach Spaß aus, mehr nicht!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (6. August 2015)

> Dito, das Rad ist einfach ein Traum. Aber ich persönlich würde mich wundern, wenn ich den Unterschied zwischen 27.5"-Geo und 26"-Geo überhaupt bemerken würde.



26er und 27.5er Hinterrad in 26er Ausfallern (mit angepasstem Flipchip für gleiche Tretlagerhöhe) empfand ich als kleinen Unterschied.

Aber 26er zu 27.5er Ausfaller sind Welten. Ich fahr ausschließlich 26er Ausfaller.
(wahlweise mit 26er und 27.5er Rädern, meist 26 hinten mit mittigem chip, 27.5 vorne in 150er Mattoc)

Mein Kumpel mit 27.5 Laufrädern in 27.5er Ausfallern an seinem Spitty hat jetzt auch auf 26er Ausfaller umgerüstet (27.5er Slaughter passt dicke).
Er ist auch total baff, wie groß der Unterschied ist und will nicht mehr zurück.
10mm Kettenstrebenlänge sind für mich persönlich extrem stark spürbar und zum rumspielen hier empfinde ich die kurzen Ausfaller als massiv lustiger und verspielter.


----------



## 21XC12 (6. August 2015)

@deralteser 
Mir würde ne Singlecrown mit 180mm auch dicke reichen. Ich wollte halt mal ne Doppelbrücke fahren. Evtl. steig ich wieder um. Aber da ich nicht weiß wie das mit meiner Schulter weitergeht mach ich mir jetzt nicht die Mühe die Worldcup zu verkaufen und mich nach ner Singlecrown umzusehen. Mal abwarten wie die nächste Saison so läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (6. August 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @deralteser
> Mir würde ne Singlecrown mit 180mm auch dicke reichen. Ich wollte halt mal ne Doppelbrücke fahren. Evtl. steig ich wieder um. Aber da ich nicht weiß wie das mit meiner Schulter weitergeht mach ich mir jetzt nicht die Mühe die Worldcup zu verkaufen und mich nach ner Singlecrown umzusehen. Mal abwarten wie die nächste Saison so läuft.


Aktuell empfinde ich mein Fahrwerk als sehr ausgeglichen. Also bleibts so! Was ich aber definitiv mal ausprobieren werde ist ein Coil Dämpfer. Aber das hat noch Zeit. Spitty ist aktuell number one auf der playlist!

Ach ja: Deine nächste Saison kann nur besser werden!


----------



## malice (7. August 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> 26er und 27.5er Hinterrad in 26er Ausfallern (mit angepasstem Flipchip für gleiche Tretlagerhöhe) empfand ich als kleinen Unterschied.
> 
> Aber 26er zu 27.5er Ausfaller sind Welten. Ich fahr ausschließlich 26er Ausfaller.
> (wahlweise mit 26er und 27.5er Rädern, meist 26 hinten mit mittigem chip, 27.5 vorne in 150er Mattoc)
> ...



Ich halte mich da eher für nicht feinfühlig genug, aber vielleicht würde es mir im direkten Vergleich auch auffallen. Falls ich mal über günstige 26er Ausfallenden stolpern sollte probier ichs evtl mal aus


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (7. August 2015)

Ich merke viele Feinheiten die meine Kumpels bemerken (insbes. beim Fahrwerk) auch nicht.

Aber auf Kettenstrebenlänge reagier ich komischerweise sehr empfindlich. Hab an einige Räder mit sliding dropouts und 3-4mm sind für mich gut zu merken.

Mit den langen Kettenstreben ist das Spitty für mich nur halb so lustig.
Klar, highspeedstabiler ist es in lang, das Vorderrad bleibt beim Klettern auch länger auf dem Boden.
Aber mit den kurzen Strebn lässt es sich so viel spielerischer in Kurven werfen und um Ecken zirkeln....
Naja, vielleicht reicht meine Fahrtechnik für die langen Kettenstreben auch einfach nicht aus.

Ich nutze das Spitty nur zum verspielten Trailcruisen, als Spaßmaximierungs-Maschine. Für jemanden der gerne bergauf fährt oder auf Enduro-Rennen nach Sekunden jagt sind die langen evtl. besser.
Ich würd aber auf alle Fälle raten, es zumindest mal auszuprobieren. Mein Kumpel war nach dem Umstieg auch total begeistert.


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. August 2015)

Ja, ich weiß was du meinst, und ich fahre das Rune ja auch auf der kurzen Einstellung. Ganz sicher probiere ich es beim Spitfire auch noch! Bergauf tun sie in länger aber schon gut.... Bergab finde ich beides gut. Ich merke es bergauf wesentlich mehr.


----------



## deralteser (7. August 2015)

Neues Rune in den Alpen? Die Dame lässt gut was stehen!


----------



## 21XC12 (8. August 2015)

Find das neue Rune echt interessant.


----------



## Caese (8. August 2015)

hmmm... was verleitet dich zu der Annahme, dass es das neue Rune ist?
Es scheint auf jeden Fall aber eines zu sein, dem man das Sattelrohr gekürzt hat 

edit: achso, weil Sie Banshee-supported ist? Wäre natürlich ein Anhaltspunkt


----------



## 21XC12 (8. August 2015)

Is das grau-rote vermute ich .... also nur ne Vermutung aufgrund der geleakten Farben.


----------



## deralteser (8. August 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> hmmm... was verleitet dich zu der Annahme, dass es das neue Rune ist?
> Es scheint auf jeden Fall aber eines zu sein, dem man das Sattelrohr gekürzt hat
> 
> edit: achso, weil Sie Banshee-supported ist? Wäre natürlich ein Anhaltspunkt


Siehe markierte Texpassage - sofern man Banshee Glauben schenken darf 



Edit: Ob es wirklich das NEUE Rune ist...who knows...
Das mit dem gekürzten Sattelrohr ist allerdings interessant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (8. August 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Is das grau-rote vermute ich .... also nur ne Vermutung aufgrund der geleakten Farben.


Deine Vermutung bzgl. der Farben könnte hinkommen.


----------



## sirios (8. August 2015)

Bike Attack ist ja mal richtig stramm aber auch richtig geil! Saalbach ist dagegen mal leider lachhaft .


----------



## 21XC12 (9. August 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Deine Vermutung bzgl. der Farben könnte hinkommen.


Hab mich getäuscht. Die Decals sind pink. Das täuscht nur auf dem Bild. Und mit dem Sitzrohr ... vielleicht ein Small?


----------



## deralteser (9. August 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hab mich getäuscht. Die Decals sind pink. Das täuscht nur auf dem Bild. Und mit dem Sitzrohr ... vielleicht ein Small?


So siehts mal aus. Ist halt aktuell die übliche Vermuterei. Mal sehen was wirklich kommt.

Laut Bernhard (everyday26) sind übrigends keine Spitfire Rahmen in raw und large mehr zu bekommen. Nur noch die, die eben bei Händlern lagern. Damit bin ich raus aus der Nummer für einen 2015er Rahmen.


----------



## robser (9. August 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

eine Frage bezüglcih 27.5 Rad in 26" Ausfallenden. Ich habe momentan die 27.5" Ausfallenden und bin durch eure Erfahrungen mit dem Wechsel auf 26" Ausfallenden mit einem 27.5 Laufrad auf die Idee gekommen, das auch zu versuchen. Muss man dadurch die Kette kürzen nehm ich mal an. Um wieviele Glieder habt ihr sie gekürzt?
Vielen Dank und ride on!!


----------



## Pannenpantani (9. August 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Laut Bernhard (everyday26) sind übrigends keine Spitfire Rahmen in raw und large mehr zu bekommen.


Ja, hab vor drei Wochen auch den letzten L bei Komking in mint bekommen. Lt. Aussage dort keine weiteren mehr beschaffbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (9. August 2015)

Pannenpantani schrieb:


> Ja, hab vor drei Wochen auch den letzten L bei Komking in mint bekommen. Lt. Aussage dort keine weiteren mehr beschaffbar.


Hab so ziemlich jeden mir bekannten (deutschen) Händler gefragt - bikemarkt natürlich inklusive. Keiner kann mehr was besorgen oder hat eben nix passendes auf Lager. Ich investiere in nen 2016er. "Schlecht" werden die Geo- und Farbänderungen nicht sein.


----------



## NoStyle (9. August 2015)

@GrazerTourer 
Ich habe das zuerst gar nicht verstanden bezüglich längerer Hinterbau am Spitfire ... 
Warum eigentlich die 650B Dropouts wenn Du doch 26" fährst? Ich finde, das Spitfire gewinnt sehr viel mit dem kurzen Hinterbau, ähnlich wie @MiWisBastelbude  das beschreibt ...



deralteser schrieb:


> ... Laut Bernhard (everyday26) sind übrigends keine Spitfire Rahmen in raw und large mehr zu bekommen. Nur noch die, die eben bei Händlern lagern. Damit bin ich raus aus der Nummer für einen 2015er Rahmen.


Dann nimm einen 2016er - wolltest mit 650B fahren, oder? Dann passt es doch kompromisslos ...
Und wenn man so scharf auf ein Spitfire ist darf die Farbe doch nicht der Hinderungsgrund sein!  



robser schrieb:


> ... Ich habe momentan die 27.5" Ausfallenden und bin durch eure Erfahrungen mit dem Wechsel auf 26" Ausfallenden mit einem 27.5 Laufrad auf die Idee gekommen, das auch zu versuchen. Muss man dadurch die Kette kürzen nehm ich mal an. Um wieviele Glieder habt ihr sie gekürzt?


Gar nicht! Habe meins zuerst mit den 650B Dropouts aufgebaut, wegen Ketten- und Leitungslänge. Direkt danach auf die kurzen Dropouts gewechselt und dank unterer Führung war ein Kürzen nicht nötig.
Kommt aber auch auf das Schaltwerk an und darauf an wie großzügig die Kette für 650B ist ... wenn überhaupt vielleicht 1-2 Glieder?!?


----------



## culoduro (9. August 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Ein schöner Artikel zum Thema "Rune vs Spitfire":
> 
> http://northwestmax.com/the-10-million-dollar-question-rune-vs-spitfire/



Hat einer von Euch zufällig den Text gespeichert? Scheint, der Schreiber hat den webhost leider nicht mehr bezahlt...


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. August 2015)

@NoStyle
Das hat du missverstanden. Ich fahre natürlich die 26er Ausfallenden! Allerdings verwende ich bewusst am Anfang die lange Stellung, damit es sich mehr vom Rune (vorn sehr lang, hinten kurz) abhebt.

Gestern bin ich einen sehr steilen anspruchsvollen Steig gefahren. Das Spitfire geht da super! Das tiefe Tretlager ist allerdings doch gewöhnungsbedürftig (334mm gemessen). Ich bin mit den Pedalen öfters hängen geblieben. Mal schauen wie das heute Abend und Morgen wird. zweitagesübernachtungsbikerl steht an....  dafür habe ich übrigens gerade vorne das Rune Laufrad mit dem dicken Baron drin. So schnell wirft man seine Prinzipien über Bord!  wäre der Trail King endlich dicht, wurde ich damit fahren, aber das ist mir jetzt zu riskant...


----------



## deralteser (9. August 2015)

odysseus schrieb:


> Hat einer von Euch zufällig den Text gespeichert? Scheint, der Schreiber hat den webhost leider nicht mehr bezahlt...


Leider nein...


----------



## deralteser (9. August 2015)

@GrazerTourer
Sag mal kommst Du aus der Gegend in der diese fantastischen pics entstanden sind?? (Edit: Dein Forumname sagts ja schon) Der Hammer! Ich bin, besonders als Ruhrpottler, begeistert...und hab mal wieder Auswanderungsträume  

http://www.trickytrails.com/season-finale/

Ich war heute im Bikepark Winterberg - ist von uns aus ca 1 1/2h entfernt. Der neue Northshore ist echt klasse gebaut. Besonders der untere Teil ist eine absolute Spielwiese für das Darkside. Leider sind keine pics entstanden: Wir mussten ballern


----------



## frogmatic (9. August 2015)

Heute war das Spitfire auf Jungfernfahrt, gute 60km.
Jetzt bin ich zu müde das Foto noch zu posten.

Fazit: funktioniert


----------



## frogmatic (10. August 2015)

Und jetzt die Bilder!

So schaut's im ganzen aus




und so schräg von vorn




Im Innelagerbereich ging es ganz schön knapp zu - bin ja weich und muss Umwerfer und Kettenführung unterbringen...

Zunächst mal musste die eine Umwerferschraube, die eigentlich eine Zylinderkopfschraube ist, einer Senkkopfschraube weichen. Dabei habe ich gleich noch gelernt, dass es verschiedene Normen gibt, wobei DIN 965 bei M5 einen um 0,8mm kleineren Kopf hat, als DIN 7991. Damit ging es gerade so am Umwerferkäfig vorbei




Dies war nötig, damit die Bling-Bling-Kettenführung, die ich mir in den Kopf gesetzt hatte, gepasst hat.
So hat sie gerade etwas Platz zur Kettenstrebe unten, und zum Umwerfer oben




Zu guter letzt durfte ich mich über die Wunder von direct mount Umwerfern freuen, denn der für 36 Zähne ausgelegte Umwerfer knirschte minimal am Bashring.
also habe ich noch 1mm Umwerferferkäfig wegdremeln (urks!) dürfen, dann hat's gepasst




Das war die kniffligste Zone, jetzt werde ich mir noch PP-Folie besorgen um Marshgüards, und einen Fender zu basteln, um die ganze Gelenk- und Umwerferzone vor Dreck zu schützen, bevor im Herbst die Sauerei wieder losgeht...

Auf jeden Fall ist es ein lustiges Rad, lässt sich gut strampeln, auch steil bergauf (hab die Lyrik nicht runterdrehen müssen gestern). Und bergab waren die paar ruppigen Stellen echt lässig.
Jetzt muss ich mal auf die spannenderen Trails damit.

Auch von der Balance in Kurven, und vom Abheben zu Sprüngen habe ich mich gleich zuhause gefühlt.
Gut dass ich noch ein für 26" optimiertes abbekommen habe, keinen Augenblick zu früh gekauft!


BTW, Magura MT5 ist eine Top Bremse, und der Sattel verträgt sich auch mit Marta Hebel...


----------



## 21XC12 (10. August 2015)

Die Kurbel passt nicht so ganz zum Rest aber Hauptsache die Kiste macht Spaß! Ist echt ein super Bike das Spitfire!


----------



## frogmatic (10. August 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Die Kurbel passt nicht so ganz zum Rest aber Hauptsache die Kiste macht Spaß! Ist echt ein super Bike das Spitfire!


Doch, die Kurbel passt zu den lila Naben (muss das verliehene Vorderrad mal zurückholen). 
Ist zugegebenermaßen etwas fies, mit roten und lila (und goldenen) Teilen, aber schöne Räder kann ja jeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (11. August 2015)

So! Die Bike Attack ist rum mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich im Quali Run 2 Platte und einen Abflug hatte... im Rennen ist dann noch Platz 504 rausgesprungen. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Mir ging es einfach nur darum dabei gewesen zu sein und mal so ein sau beklopptes Spektakel von mittendrin zu sehen. Das Rune hat auch hier einen perfekten Job gemacht und zwar in allen Passagen: Verblockt, steil, ruppig und Uphill! Im nächsten Jahr ist das Ziel mal unter die ersten 500 zu kommen, mal sehen ob das machbar ist .

Die Bilder spiegeln ganz gut die Vielfältigkeit auf den knapp 2000 hm Abfahrt wider. Die Tretpassagen waren teilweise sau anstrengend, hab mich da mehrfach gefragt warum ich bei so nem Schei$$ mitmache  Im Ziel war das dann aber alles vergessen .

Steinfeld: Finde deine Line!








Tretpassage mit sau vielen Steinen im Weg! Da gab es mehr als ein abgerissenes Schaltwerk zu bestaunen...




Kampf um Plätze im Wiesenslalom




Passage durch den Lenzerheide Bikepark




Auch hier galt: Such dir eine Line ohne loses Geröll...




Gesamtfazit: Sau geil !


----------



## Pannenpantani (11. August 2015)

Mann sind das super Bilder. Danke fürs Zeigen.


----------



## 21XC12 (12. August 2015)

@deralteser

Erst dachte ich du bist's ... 

Heutiges FdT, ein Darksider.


----------



## Livanh (12. August 2015)

die farbe ist für cameras und jpgs mal ne echte aufgabe


----------



## deralteser (12. August 2015)

@21XC12 
Ich bin zwar in Winterberg seit langem über mich hinausgewachsen und habs für meine Verhältnisse mal ordentlich stehen lassen - aber solche Tricks bekomm ich noch nicht hin
Aber der Aufbau des Darksides auf dem Foto passt mir


----------



## el Lingo (12. August 2015)

Der Umbau auf 650b ist fertig, nun ist mit der Fox Float RC2 auch die passende Gabel drin. Letztes Wochenende habe ich die großen Räder schon mit einer alten 36er Float gefahren und sie machten viel Spaß im Bike.






[/url]

[/IMG]


----------



## Raesfeld (12. August 2015)

Wie viele Spacer muss man in die XV-Kammer des DB-Air einfügen, damit er einer kleinen Aircan entspricht?
Bei korrektem SAG haue ich bei 1m Drops durch, wenn ich nicht mit heftiger Druckstufe arbeite.
Die neue, potente Gabel lässt den Hinterbau im Moment etwas schlecht dastehen.


----------



## grey (12. August 2015)

3L


----------



## frfreshman (13. August 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Wie viele Spacer muss man in die XV-Kammer des DB-Air einfügen, damit er einer kleinen Aircan entspricht?
> Bei korrektem SAG haue ich bei 1m Drops durch, wenn ich nicht mit heftiger Druckstufe arbeite.
> Die neue, potente Gabel lässt den Hinterbau im Moment etwas schlecht dastehen.



COIL! 
Brauchst aber 216mm EBL oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkListener (14. August 2015)

an meinem Spitfire soll der X-Fusion Dämpfer nun so langsam in den Ruhestand gehen und durch einen anderen ersetzt werden

Könnt ihr mir sagen, welche Dämpfer-Buchsen ich brauche? Irgendwie bin ich blind oder zu unfähig zum googeln bzw. mir die richtigen Suchbegriffe auszudenken.


----------



## frogmatic (14. August 2015)

Hä?

Entweder du nimmst einen Dämpfer mit gleichen Augen wie RS, Marzocchi oder Fox und benutzt die Buchsen einfach weiter, oder du misst die vorhandenen?
Für Buchsen brauchst du doch bloß Länge und Bohrung?


----------



## grey (14. August 2015)

nachmessen oder einen blick auf die Herstellerseite werfen http://www.bansheebikes.com/bikes_page/banshee-spitfire-mountian-bike/#spitfire-geo-tab wär mal mein vorschlag.


----------



## DarkListener (14. August 2015)

ich sags ja.. blind...

"40x8mm shaft end, 25.4x8mm reservoir end"

oh mann...


----------



## NoStyle (14. August 2015)

Das hat nix mit Blindheit zu tun, sondern purer Faulheit ... sogar eine kleine "Pups-Firma" wie Banshee hat so ziemlich ALLE technischen Informationen auf Ihrer Homepage ...


----------



## Kharne (14. August 2015)

Falsch, gerade bei so ner "Pupsfirma" wie Banshee findest du die Infos. Such das mal bei Würfel oder Radon oder Erdspalte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkListener (14. August 2015)

ich kann garantieren, sogar vorher auf der Webseite auf exakt der Tabelle gewesen zu sein.. umso peinlicher ist das ganze -.-

Und daher auch kein Wunder, dass auch niemand bei mtbr.com in den Foren die Abmessungen im 93-seiten Thread zum Spitfire stehen hatte...

Zum Glück ist Freitag.


----------



## BommelMaster (14. August 2015)

sirious der käfig ist laut den bildern noch immer im einsatz und läuft?


----------



## sirios (14. August 2015)

@BommelMaster Jap! Alles problemlos und unaufffällig mit sehr guter Schaltperformance. Hab ja jetzt schon etliche Abfahrtsmeter damit in den letzten Wochen verbracht und bin der Meinung, dass er absolut haltbar ist. Das kannst du gerne so notieren und als Referenz aufnehmen.

Getestet hab ich jetzt in den letzten 4 Wochen in Saalbach, Bischofsmais, Spicak und Lenzerheide


----------



## NoStyle (14. August 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Falsch, gerade bei so ner "Pupsfirma" wie Banshee findest du die Infos. Such das mal bei Würfel oder Radon oder Erdspalte


Die Smileys hast Du übersehen, wa ... ? 



DarkListener schrieb:


> ... Und daher auch kein Wunder, dass auch niemand bei mtbr.com in den Foren die Abmessungen im 93-seiten Thread zum Spitfire stehen hatte...
> Zum Glück ist Freitag.


Doch doch, ist alles auch dort schon x-mal genannt worden ... 
Mal ernsthaft - Du findest auf der Homepage wirklich jede Info bezüglich Geometrie, verwendete Standards, Einbaumaße, Explosionszeichnungen mit Achsen und Lagern usw. usw. ...


----------



## DarkListener (15. August 2015)

ich werde untertänigst zu Kreuze kriechen. Und nein.. da ist und war kein Sarkasmus drin versteckt, sondern Einsicht und Selbsterkenntnis.


----------



## Cirest (15. August 2015)

das 20nein prime etwas getuned  - ovales kettenblatt und essax für die cc runden, inline für den park, mt5 für die berge und vorbau für die eisdiele. (spacerturm und wäscheleinen sind gewollt, sonst wärs ja zu mainstream)


----------



## nullstein (15. August 2015)

Jawoll!!


----------



## Caese (15. August 2015)

Ist an den Bildern etwas mit Photoshop geschraubt? Die wirken extrem Clean! 
Das Prime sind für n 29er richtig schön scharf und abfahrtslastig aus (vermutlich wegen des Sattels  )... und wie gerne ich es mal fahren und den Unterschied zum Spity _erfahren _


----------



## Pannenpantani (15. August 2015)

Ja, das Prime ist das bisher einzige 29er das mir optisch gefallen könnte. Kein elendes Carbon und eine schnittige Form. Sehr schöne Bilder. Glänzt wie Schweineschwarte. 
Wer hätte gedacht, dass Biopace auch wieder kommt. Vor 25 Jahren hatte mein erstes MTB von Giant diese Dinger. Danach wurde das Zeugs als unfahrbar verteufelt. Jetzt wieder innovativ. Werde also meine ganzen im Keller liegenden 26er LRS aufheben. In 25 Jahren mit 71 Jahren bin ich dann wieder Vorreiter.  So ein Spaß.


----------



## Cirest (15. August 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> Ist an den Bildern etwas mit Photoshop geschraubt? Die wirken extrem Clean!
> Das Prime sind für n 29er richtig schön scharf und abfahrtslastig aus (vermutlich wegen des Sattels  )... und wie gerne ich es mal fahren und den Unterschied zum Spity _erfahren _




die bilder sind direkt aus der kamera (gh3), allerdings gibts da innerhalb der kamera möglichkeiten an den reglern zu spielen. hatte glaub ich den kontrast etwas erhöht. 
bzgl spiti und prime - großteils unterscheiden sich die 2 bikes so wie man es vermutet: 
bin vorher auch das spiti mit 26 " gefahren, die 29" haben definitiv nachteile: - träger beim beschleunigen - da die laufräder schwerer sind und da die masse weiter außen liegt, die laufräder sind bauartbedingt nicht so stabil, zudem is es nicht so wendig u.a. aufgrund der längeren kettenstreben und man muss spitzkeheren schon mit mehr bedacht anpeilen, beim springen und dem bunny hop brauchst auch mehr aufwand; es hat aber auch krasse vorteile:  - für meine begriffe kommt viel schneller dieser "flow" - dieses auf dem boden dahin gleiten/surfen auf, da die räder einfach drüber rollen, steilabfahrten und steilauffahrten, steilstufen, wurzelpassagen, bremsrillen etc verlangen einem nicht so viel ab, wodurch ich mich mehr in den bikepark wage als mit dem spity (wobei "bikepark" dieser tage ein sehr wandelbarer begriff ist!). das 29er gibt mehr traktion und damit meinem empfinden auch besseres kurven verhalten (alles außer spitzkehren). und vorallem klappt das wheely fahren damit besser . rückblickend steckt das prime für mich ein breiteres einsatzgebiet ab. dafür war das spiti aber leichtgängiger, lebhafter und damit dann und wann spassiger.   - aja wichtig beim ersten kontakt mit nem 29er ist eine ausreichende eingewöhnungszeit um ein urteil abzugeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (15. August 2015)

Sehr geiles neunundzwanziger!


----------



## san_andreas (15. August 2015)

Gefällt mir auch sehr ! Nur das Kettenblatt ist hin .


----------



## Raesfeld (16. August 2015)

Check mal ob du das Kettenblatt nicht um 90 Grad verdreht hast. Es sieht irgendwie falsch aus.


----------



## Cirest (16. August 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Check mal ob du das Kettenblatt nicht um 90 Grad verdreht hast. Es sieht irgendwie falsch aus.



danke für den hinweis, habs nochmal gecheckt aber es dürfte passen! die nase liegt genau hinter dem krubelarm; hier grafiken die das illustrieren.


----------



## Raesfeld (16. August 2015)

Ok, ich war etwas verwundert weil die von B-Labs in einem etwas anderen Winkel sitzen.


----------



## Jussi (17. August 2015)

Rune in Sölden
leider nur mit dem Handy....


----------



## malice (17. August 2015)

So schön... In Kombination mit der Landschaft kann ich meinen Neid kaum mehr im Zaum halten 

Bin mal gespannt auf die neuen Modelle fürs nächste Jahr, mittlerweile reift in mir der Entschluss mein buckeliges V.FR nächstes Jahr aufs Altenteil zu schicken und durch ein Darkside zu ersetzen. Bin irgendwie total auf den Teilen hängen geblieben 

Btw: Passend die Ausfallenden vom Spitfire ans Darkside? Finde gerade auf die Schnelle nix zu.


----------



## frogmatic (17. August 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Rune in Sölden
> leider nur mit dem Handy....


Rune, Sölden, Handyfoto... mit den ersten beiden läst sich doch letzteres leicht verschmerzen 

Schließe mich dem Neid von @malice an...


----------



## Jussi (17. August 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Rune, Sölden, Handyfoto... mit den ersten beiden läst sich doch letzteres leicht verschmerzen



Ja das stimmt schon soweit  die DLSR hat zu Hause gelegen, leider ist sowas für auf den Trail für mich zu schwer und so´n Fotorucksack wiegt auch ne ganze Ecke.
Vielleicht erstelle ich noch ein Album mit ein paar pic´s aus Saalbach und Sölden.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (17. August 2015)

Mein neues Phantom:


----------



## Andreas.blub (17. August 2015)

Ich glaube mein Phantom braucht auch den Inline. Letztens ne längere Treppe (ca 100m) mit teilweise relativ hohen Stufen gefahren und der Monarch hinten kam einfach nicht mit. Hatte vorher den Oring hochgeschoben und unten erstaunt geguckt, dass nur 30% FW genutzt waren...

Kein Vergleich zum Rune mit CCDBair


----------



## Caese (17. August 2015)

Der Rahmen wirkt RIESIG, ist das ein XL?


----------



## feliks (17. August 2015)

Im Bikemarkt gibt es gerade Darside Rahmen für 1700 mit Zocchi... Werde langsam schwach.


----------



## Brainspiller (17. August 2015)

Jo, das ist ein XL.
Ich bin rund 1,90 groß, da passt das dann schon im Verhältnis zum Fahrer.


----------



## freetourer (17. August 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Ich glaube mein Phantom braucht auch den Inline. Letztens ne längere Treppe (ca 100m) mit teilweise relativ hohen Stufen gefahren und der Monarch hinten kam einfach nicht mit. Hatte vorher den Oring hochgeschoben und unten erstaunt geguckt, dass nur 30% FW genutzt waren...
> 
> Kein Vergleich zum Rune mit CCDBair



Wieviel wiegst Du denn ? Und wieviel Sag fährst Du denn?

Ich (72kg) fahre im Phantom auch den Monarch - mir gefällt am besten eine Einstellung mit relativ viel Sag und sehr schneller Zugstufe. Dann kommt der Hinterbau auch bei schnellen Schlagfolgen gut mit und schlägt trotzdem auch bei Sprüngen nicht durch.

Da ja Galerie ein Bild von letzter Woche:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (18. August 2015)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Jo, das ist ein XL.
> Ich bin rund 1,90 groß, da passt das dann schon im Verhältnis zum Fahrer.


vor allem passt auch der 29er LRS dazu sehr gut


----------



## böser_wolf (18. August 2015)

Pannenpantani schrieb:


> Wer hätte gedacht, dass Biopace auch wieder kommt. Vor 25 Jahren hatte mein erstes MTB von Giant diese Dinger. Danach wurde das Zeugs als unfahrbar verteufelt. Jetzt wieder innovativ. Werde also meine ganzen im Keller liegenden 26er LRS aufheben. In 25 Jahren mit 71 Jahren bin ich dann wieder Vorreiter.  So ein Spaß.



nur das wir führer den biopace müll noch schaltbar hatten 3 blätter vorn 
auch wenns jetzt mit nur einem blatt und noch verdreht sinn macht 
es schaut gewöhnungs bedürftig aus 
in 25jahren bin ich 76 da will dann ich hoverboard fahren 

prime  das einzige 29er fully das ich fahren würde


----------



## Andreas.blub (18. August 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegst Du denn ? Und wieviel Sag fährst Du denn?
> 
> Ich (72kg) fahre im Phantom auch den Monarch - mir gefällt am besten eine Einstellung mit relativ viel Sag und sehr schneller Zugstufe. Dann kommt der Hinterbau auch bei schnellen Schlagfolgen gut mit und schlägt trotzdem auch bei Sprüngen nicht durch.



Ich fahr etwas weniger Sag. Probier es mal aus! Zugstufe fahre ich an beiden Rädern auch eher schnell.


----------



## toastbrot51 (18. August 2015)

Wie läuft eig der Zocchi Moto im Darkside? Nach dem mein alter Rahmen sich verabschiedet hat und der Preis im Bikemarkt schon echt gut ist, überleg ich auch das Darkside zu holen  Hatte nur mal gelesen dass die Hinterbaukennlinie eher auf Air-Dämpfer ausgelegt ist.


----------



## deralteser (18. August 2015)

toastbrot51 schrieb:


> Hatte nur mal gelesen dass die Hinterbaukennlinie eher auf Air-Dämpfer ausgelegt ist.


Wo steht das?

P.S. Nicht groß überlegen sondern zuschlagen - lange wird man die Teile nicht mehr zu dem Kurs bekommen...
Wenn die Rahmen überhaupt noch in allen Größen verfügbar sind...


----------



## toastbrot51 (18. August 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Wo steht das?
> 
> P.S. Nicht groß überlegen sondern zuschlagen - lange wird man die Teile nicht mehr zu dem Kurs bekommen...
> Wenn die Rahmen überhaupt noch in allen Größen verfügbar sind...


Gute Frage, wenn ich das noch wüsste  Würde mich ehrlich gesagt auch wundern wenn Banshee unpassende Dämpfer verbaut. Fänds trotzdem interessant mal Erfahrungen zu hören von jmd der die Kombi färt


----------



## 21XC12 (19. August 2015)

Zwar hab ich noch Sportverbot damit die Knochen heilen, aber ich habe mich um die Zeit zu überbrücken mal ein wenig mit meiner DSLR und PS beschäftigt ...





Will's sooo gern wieder fahren ...


----------



## deralteser (19. August 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Zwar hab ich noch Sportverbot damit die Knochen heilen, aber ich habe mich um die Zeit zu überbrücken mal ein wenig mit meiner DSLR und PS beschäftigt ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verdammt geiles Gerät! Sehr schönes Bild! Welche Federhärte fährst Du im Vivid bei wieviel KG (in voller Montur)?


----------



## deralteser (19. August 2015)

Hab glaube ich doch ein Bild von nem Spitfire entdeckt. Stammt von der Core Bike Show. Rechts hinten ist der Banshee Stand....und da steht was sehr interessantes, gelbes in der Ecke. Weiter links steht was leckeres in blau rum.
Langsam werde ich glaub ich wahnsinnig....nur noch ca. eine Woche bis zur Eurobike 






Mann, mann, mann ...Hauptsache die FETTbikes fotografieren. Dabei ist der Banshee Stand 100% interessanter


----------



## 21XC12 (19. August 2015)

@deralteser 
Danke! Hab auf Empfehlung von Keith ne 400er und wiege mit Backpack & Co ~95kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (19. August 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @deralteser
> Danke! Hab auf Empfehlung von Keith ne 400er und wiege mit Backpack & Co ~95kg.


Das passt! In der Gewichtsliga spiele ich auch. Der Vivid Coil wirds bei mir auch werden.


----------



## san_andreas (19. August 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Hab glaube ich doch ein Bild von nem Spitfire entdeckt. Stammt von der Core Bike Show. Rechts hinten ist der Banshee Stand....und da steht was sehr interessantes, gelbes in der Ecke. Weiter links steht was leckeres in blau rum.
> Langsam werde ich glaub ich wahnsinnig....nur noch ca. eine Woche bis zur Eurobike
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413670 Anhang anzeigen 413671
> ...




Hab schon befürchtet, das wäre ein Banshee Fattie !


----------



## 21XC12 (19. August 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Das passt! In der Gewichtsliga spiele ich auch. Der Vivid Coil wirds bei mir auch werden.


Ja?  Hast doch den Air. Der ist doch super oder biste nicht so zufrieden?


----------



## deralteser (19. August 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ja?  Hast doch den Air. Der ist doch super oder biste nicht so zufrieden?


Bin sehr zufrieden! Ich kann den Vivid Air nur empfehlen! Möchte das bike einfach gerne mit Air und Coil im Vergleich fahren. Nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde 

Edit: Muss kein aktuelles/neues Modell sein. Im bikemarkt findet sich schon was!


----------



## kopfkissen (20. August 2015)

man sieht ja oft darksides mit dc, aber mal so interessehalber hat schon mal jemand nen legend mit sc gefahren? wie war der Eindruck?


----------



## MKPaulus (21. August 2015)

kann mir jemand den unterschied zwischen V1 und V2 beim banshee spitfire sagen?
woran erkenne ich, welches modeljahr ich besitze?

danke vorab


----------



## arghlol (21. August 2015)

Die haben ganz unterschiedliche Hinterbauten und sind entsprechend leicht zu unterscheiden.

V1:




V2:


----------



## 2o83 (21. August 2015)

Kleiner und großer Bruder: 

 

 Gewicht vom Spitfire 13,48kg, vom Rune 15,xx kg.


----------



## 21XC12 (21. August 2015)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Kleiner und großer Bruder: Anhang anzeigen 414052 Anhang anzeigen 414053 Gewicht vom Spitfire 13,48kg, vom Rune 15,xx kg.


Beide up2date! Wie macht sich der neue Float X so (Fahrergewicht?)? Warum nicht der X2? Beide Bikes haben ein sahniges Fahrwerk. Der Aufbau des Spitfire sagt mir eher zu. Aber definitiv zwei schöne Bikes!  Farbe der Griffe?  aber wenn's gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (21. August 2015)

Ist ein normaler Float X mit Vorsprung Corset. Macht sich damit sehr gut, allerdings hab ich am Gegendruck und an der Dämpfung spielen lassen. X2 ist für irgendwann mal geplant, allerdings muss ich mich vorher um die Kratzer in den Standrohren der 36 kümmern . Gewicht ist fahrfertig 101kg, ein kleiner Volumenspacer verbaut und Druck bei 305psi. Corset ist bis 350psi getestet, passt schon. Griffe waren bei mir schon immer blau. Muss so.


----------



## Arthur27 (21. August 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Neues Rune in den Alpen? Die Dame lässt gut was stehen!



Etwas verspätet, aber da ich eben darüber gestolpert bin:
Das sieht mir schwer nach dem "Le Canyon" Trail in Les Gets / Portes du Soleil aus. Ein wirklich sehr sehr geiler Trail, den sind wir vor 2 Wochen etliche male gefahren. Und die Dame macht das einzig richtige: bei den Wurzelteppichen bringt Geschwindigkeit Sicherheit


----------



## brillenboogie (21. August 2015)




----------



## deralteser (22. August 2015)

brillenboogie schrieb:


>


----------



## 21XC12 (22. August 2015)

Ein hübscher junger Mann!  Aber nichtmal annähernd so hübsch wie sein Radl! 

@brillenboogie 
Bist doch auch aus dem beschaulichen Saarland oder? Bin aus der Saarlouiser Kante und kenn mich auch in den umliegenden Gegenden ganz gut aus. Falls du Interesse hast können wir uns mal gegenseitig einen Besuch abstatten um ein paar neue Trails unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Falls Intresse besteht einfach ne PN schicke! 

Damit es nicht zu Off-Topic wird hier noch en älteres Foto ...





Sry falls es schonmal da war.


----------



## 21XC12 (24. August 2015)

Weiß nicht ob die schon mal hier gepostet wurden. Find das Team Video witzig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (24. August 2015)

Hey Jungs, 

ich melde mich mal zu Wort. Ich habe mir im Bikemarkt ein gebrauchtes Banshee Pyre gekauft. Was gibt es denn so für Erfahrungswerte?
Speziell würde mich der Dämpfer (Fox RP3) im Sinne der Funktionalität des Hinterbaus inmteressieren. Vielleicht kann ja jemand etwas dazu sagen


----------



## sirios (24. August 2015)

Hab noch ein paar iPhone shots aus Lenzerheide entdeckt, sind für ein Handy ganz ok 





Das Eigenleben der Kette ist mehr als interessant !


----------



## iceis (24. August 2015)

Tut zwar nix zur Sache aber warum sich viele immer quasi dafür entschuldigen das sie ein Handypic posten und keines von einer, weis der Teufel, 2000 Euro Spiegelreflex werde ich nie verstehen.

Z.b. wenn mir ein Song taugt ist es zwar geiler den Tonerguss auch in guter Soundqualität zu hören aber ein scheiß Song wird durch höhere Quali auch nicht besser.


----------



## der freed (26. August 2015)

@freetourer Canadian Trail Freiburg? Bist von hier, hab dich das gute Stück dort nämlich noch nie gesehen?!


----------



## freetourer (26. August 2015)

der freed schrieb:


> @freetourer Canadian Trail Freiburg? Bist von hier, hab dich das gute Stück dort nämlich noch nie gesehen?!



Hi.

Das Foto ist eigentlich am Einstieg der BoarderLine entstanden. 

Den Canadian Trail bin ich aber auch gefahren. Ich komme nicht aus Freiburg (schöne Stadt mit einem besonderen Flair), bin auf dem Rückweg meines letzten Urlaubs in Finale da aber für ein paar Tage vorbei.

Da ja Galerie:


----------



## Frorider86 (26. August 2015)

...ab Freitag in Davos zum einweihen


----------



## malice (26. August 2015)

Zum schwach werden... Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## culoduro (26. August 2015)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> ...ab Freitag in Davos zum einweihen



sehr fein! wohnst in Davos oder da fürs Wochenende?


----------



## Sushi1976 (26. August 2015)

Heute auf der Eurobike
Darkside 2016


----------



## deralteser (26. August 2015)

@Sushi1976
Fetter Bomber! Gefällt mir sehr gut!
Und jetzt HER MIT DEN ANDEREN BILDERN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (26. August 2015)

So Schluss jetzt  mehr hab ich nicht...


----------



## Sushi1976 (26. August 2015)

Sind beide geil, Legend und Darkside.....


----------



## Frorider86 (26. August 2015)

Danke euch für die positiven Rückmeldungen 
Ich bin nur für ein langes Wochenende dort  ...alles andere wäre zu kostspielig 
...komme aus der Eifler Ecke bzw. Ingolstadt


----------



## 21XC12 (26. August 2015)

Das graue Darkside sieht geil aus. Noch edler würde es mit grauen Decals aussehen. Halt etwas dezenter. Aber rot kommt auch gut. Einfach ne geile Kiste. Ich will's nicht mehr hergeben.


----------



## deralteser (26. August 2015)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Sind beide geil, Legend und Darkside.....


Joa


21XC12 schrieb:


> Das graue Darkside sieht geil aus. Noch edler würde es mit grauen Decals aussehen. Halt etwas dezenter. Aber rot kommt auch gut. Einfach ne geile Kiste. Ich will's nicht mehr hergeben.


Hergeben? Die dunkle Seite? Nö und niemals!
Ich bin auf die Dämpferoptionen der bikes gespannt.


----------



## malice (26. August 2015)

So ein graues Darkside sehe ich schon vor meinem inneren Auge neben meinem Spiti stehen. Das wird sehr schön


----------



## termaltake (26. August 2015)

Und new rune¿? photo?


----------



## deralteser (26. August 2015)

termaltake schrieb:


> Und new rune¿? photo?


Aus dem Rune Thread:


----------



## 21XC12 (26. August 2015)

Sieht in der Tat länger und flacher aus das Rune oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKPaulus (27. August 2015)

wie sieht es denn mit der haltbarkeit von banshee rahmen aus? gibt es da auch gerissene kettenstreben, sitzstreben ....?


----------



## deralteser (27. August 2015)

MKPaulus schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn mit der haltbarkeit von banshee rahmen aus? gibt es da auch gerissene kettenstreben, sitzstreben ....?


Mach Dir da mal keine Sorgen. Selbst das "kleine" Spitfire hat mit 140mm eine Parkfreigabe.


----------



## MKPaulus (27. August 2015)

mein spitfire ist auf dem weg . kannst du mir noch sagen welches innenlager für das 2015er spitty passt. hab irgendwo gelesen bsa innenlager? kein pressfit? welche innenlagerbreite? danke im voraus


----------



## brillenboogie (27. August 2015)

73 mm bsa


----------



## 21XC12 (27. August 2015)

73 BSA, also Standard!


----------



## BrotherMo (27. August 2015)

Standard hat in Bezug auf die Bike-Welt irgendwie einen faden Beigeschmack... 

73 BSA = GUT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (27. August 2015)

Steht uebrigens, wie alle anderen relevanten Daten jedes Rahmens, auf der Banshee Seite.


----------



## faulwurf (27. August 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/08...-barrel-inline-mit-stahlfeder-braucht-es-das/

genau sowas wollte ich für mein spitty  bin mal auf den Preis gespannt


----------



## 21XC12 (27. August 2015)

Ist nur ein Prototyp. Ob der tatsächlich kommt ist glaube ich noch unklar oder? Ist sicher nur unwesentlich leichter als andere Coildämpfer und schwerer wie ein DB Air. Ein Nischenprodukt ... 
Gibt's so zwar noch nicht aber brauchen werden's wohl die wenigsten.


----------



## 21XC12 (27. August 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Steht uebrigens, wie alle anderen relevanten Daten jedes Rahmens, auf der Banshee Seite.


Banshee ist da echt vorbildlich was das betrifft und der Support von Dennis und Keith ist auch super. Freundlich und kompetent. Ein klarer Grund dem Hersteller treu zu bleiben.


----------



## deralteser (27. August 2015)

faulwurf schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/08...-barrel-inline-mit-stahlfeder-braucht-es-das/
> 
> genau sowas wollte ich für mein spitty  bin mal auf den Preis gespannt


Also ich weis nicht. Die Bandbreite von 150-170mm ist doch irgendwie unsinnig. Mal abwarten was dieses neue "must have" in Serie letztlich bietet.

http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-der-cane-creek-double-barrel-cs/


----------



## xeitto (27. August 2015)

Kann jemand Offset-Buchsen für sein Banshee brauchen?

Ich habe kurz vorm Urlaub den Dämpfer gewechselt und es waren nur Offset-Buchsen von Burgtec rechtzeitig lieferbar. Ich bin die die letzten 2 Wochen im Prime gefahren und wechsle jetzt auf die normalen, da ich den Offset nicht brauche.

Die hier: LINK

Bei Interesse bitte PN, gebe ich günstig ab. 25,4x8mm und 40x8mm, passt also in Rune, Spitfire, Prime, Phantom.


----------



## Kharne (27. August 2015)

Weiß nicht, ins Spitty passt doch auch ein Vivid oder echter DB Coil? Der Inline Coil ist nett für Leute, die den Fehler gemacht haben ein Bike zu kaufen, in den kein gescheites Federbein mit Piggy reinpasst, sonst ist der imho recht sinnfrei.


----------



## lakekeman (27. August 2015)

Hm ich find ihn sinnvoll, würd ich für mein Spiti sofort kaufen. Wird (mir) mehr taugen als der DB Air CS und das gleiche Gewicht haben.
Klar geht auch nen vollwertiger DB Coil rein, aber ich denk im Spiti wird der Unterschied nicht erfahrbar sein.


----------



## deralteser (28. August 2015)

Phantom 2016






Rune 2016






Quelle: FB Banshee

"Here are some spy shots of a couple of MY16 colour options and buildkits for you... this is just the tip of the iceberg!

All colours and updates to our range will be released with a new website in the coming weeks."


----------



## biker123456 (28. August 2015)

Also wenn das Rune so als Gesamtrad angeboten wird, könnte man schonmal die Decals der Gabel mit dem Rahmen farblich anpassen - oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (28. August 2015)

Hoffentlich dauerts nicht wirklich WOCHEN, bis man alle Infos zu den Rahmen/Farben bekommt.


----------



## vitaminc (28. August 2015)

Ich denke das Rune 2016 wird mir nur in Stealth gefallen, die Farben sind grausam


----------



## NoStyle (28. August 2015)

Mit ein bisschen Glück sind die Decals vielleicht nicht unter Klarlack, dann kann man sie entfernen/austauschen ... ?!? Die Farben sehen sehr nach Eloxal aus, nicht nach Pulverung. Vielleicht kann ja jemand vor Ort mal nachfragen oder dran knibbeln ...


----------



## culoduro (28. August 2015)

Dieser Katalog war vor einigen Wochen mal über mtbr.com gepostet worden.


----------



## deralteser (28. August 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Mit ein bisschen Glück sind die Decals vielleicht nicht unter Klarlack, dann kann man sie entfernen/austauschen ... ?!? Die Farben sehen sehr nach Eloxal aus, nicht nach Pulverung. Vielleicht kann ja jemand vor Ort mal nachfragen oder dran knibbeln ...


Eventuell sinds auch Pulverbeschichtungen die etwas in Richtung "metallisches - finish" gehen. Wird Zeit für Detailbilder!


----------



## frogmatic (28. August 2015)

odysseus schrieb:


> Dieser Katalog war vor einigen Wochen mal über mtbr.com gepostet worden.


Cool, sehr informativ!
Kettenstreben sind beim Spitfire sind etwas kürzer geworden, Reach ist um wenige mm gewachsen.
Ich bin froh dass ich meins schon habe, das fühlt sich mit 26" absolut neutral an!


----------



## deralteser (28. August 2015)

odysseus schrieb:


> Dieser Katalog war vor einigen Wochen mal über mtbr.com gepostet worden.


Sehr geil. Danke!
Die Geometriedaten vom Spitfire gefallen mir. Das Teil ist gekauft!


----------



## NoStyle (28. August 2015)

odysseus schrieb:


> Dieser Katalog war vor einigen Wochen mal über mtbr.com gepostet worden.


Die Banshee-Rider-Community-Buschtrommel hat mir dieses PDF auch zugespielt. Ich hätte allerdings noch gewartet, damit Banshee oder Bernhard hier hochoffiziell die Infos rausgeben ...


----------



## culoduro (28. August 2015)

Ich kann das Ding auch wieder raus nehmen, @NoStyle , wenn Du das zu früh findest. Ich hatte gedacht, jetzt zur Eurobike und nachdem die Räder offiziell vorgestellt sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKPaulus (28. August 2015)

mein spitty ist gerade angekommen. hätte da eine frage an die experten. 
die steckachse (12x142mm) muss man das gewinde der steckachse in das ausfallende reindrehn? das geht bei mir irgendwie nicht. steckachse dreht leer. ich kann die steckachse nur mit der schraube die in die steckachse reingeht besfestigen. reicht das aus? warum hat die steckache dann ein gewinde wenn es nicht in das ausfallende reingeht?


----------



## MKPaulus (28. August 2015)

hat sich erledigt. musste erst schaltauge locker drehn. das steckachse in das gewinde geht


----------



## deralteser (28. August 2015)

*2016 Banshee Rune:*





2016 Banshee Rune




2016 Banshee Rune




2016 Banshee Rune

Geometry is now optimised for 27.5 wheels and ergonomic updates for better weight distribution.

- *Longer top tube and reach in all sizes.*

- *0.5deg slacker head angle*

- *0.5deg steeper seat angle on Small and Medium, 1.0deg on Large and Extra Large*

- Splined ISCG tabs (like 2015 Darkside)

- Lower Standover

- Improved cable routing

- Refined shock mount

- Introduction of Rock Shox Monarch Plus shock option

£1299.00 frame only- £1679.00 RS Monarch Plus RC3- £1829.00 CC DB air cs



*2016 Banshee Spitfire:*




2016 Banshee Spitfire




2016 Banshee Spitfire




2016 Banshee Spitfire

Geometry also optimised for 27.5 wheels and ergonomic updates for better weight distribution.

- *Longer top tube for small and medium sizes*

- *0.5deg steeper seat angle on Small and Medium, 1.0deg on Large and Extra Large*

- Splined ISCG tabs (like 2015 Darkside)

- Improved cable routing

- Refined shock mount

- Introduction of Rock Shox Monarch option

£1299.00 frame only- £1574.00 RS Monarch RT3- £1699.00 CC DB air cs inline



*2016 Banshee Phantom:*


*

 *
2016 Banshee Phantom


*

 *
2016 Banshee Phantom

+ stealth ano black

New in 2015, minor improvements for 2016.

- Improved cable routing

- Refined shock mount

- Splined ISCG tabs (like Darkside)

- Now with Debonair Monarch

£1299.00 frame only- £1574.00 RS Monarch RT3- £1699.00 CC DB air cs inline



*2016 Banshee Prime:*




2016 Banshee Prime




2016 Banshee Prime

+ stealth ano black

Geometry has been adjusted for a more aggressive body position and better weight distribution.

- *Longer top tube and reach in all sizes.*

- *0.5deg slacker head angle*

- Longer head tube on larger frames

- Splined ISCG tabs (like 2015 Darkside)

- Lower Standover

- Improved cable routing

- Refined shock mount

- Introduction of Rock Shox Monarch Plus option

£1299.00 frame only- £1679.00 RS Monarch Plus RC3- £1829.00 CC DB air cs



*2016 Banshee Darkside:*




2016 Banshee Darkside




2016 Banshee Darkside




2016 Banshee Darkside

New in 2015, the Darkside has only seen minor improvements for 2016.

- Improved cable routing

- Refined shock mount

£1499.00 frame only- £2029.00 CC DB air



*2016 Banshee Legend:*

The uncompromising downhill race bike, and completely overhauled for 2016. This model will be special order only.

- *Updated geometry and kinematics to accept 27.5 wheels*

- *10% increase in torsional stiffness*

- *Lower standover*

- *Lighter forgings*

- *Integrated fork bumpers, using ODI plugs (like Darkside)*

- *Zero stack headtube*

£1899.00 frame only- £2239.00 RS Vivid R2C coil- £2429.00 CC DB air



*2016 Banshee Paradox:*

Has been tested to fit 27.5+ wheels and tyres.

£499.00 frame only



*2016 Banshee Amp:*


*

 *
2016 Banshee Amp


*


 *
2016 Banshee Amp


No change

£499.00 frame only


_*Quelle:*_
http://www.mtb-shropshire.co.uk/201...-k-dealer-stockist-demo-all-new-banshee-rune/


----------



## deralteser (28. August 2015)

Das Darkside in dem blau mit grünen decals ist pervers geil!


----------



## NoStyle (28. August 2015)

odysseus schrieb:


> Ich kann das Ding auch wieder raus nehmen, @NoStyle , wenn Du das zu früh findest. Ich hatte gedacht, jetzt zur Eurobike und nachdem die Räder offiziell vorgestellt sind...


Ich denke das macht jetzt keinen Sinn - zumal aktuell eben Eurobike ist und die Bikes zu sehen sind. 
Ich wundere mich nur warum Banshee mit den Infos so zurückhaltend ist, aber bei einer 3-Mann-Show geht vermutlich nicht alles gleichzeitig ...


----------



## vitaminc (28. August 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich denke das macht jetzt keinen Sinn - zumal aktuell eben Eurobike ist und die Bikes zu sehen sind.
> Ich wundere mich nur warum Banshee mit den Infos so zurückhaltend ist, aber bei einer 3-Mann-Show geht vermutlich nicht alles gleichzeitig ...



ich glaub eher die schämen sich wegen den Farben... aber zum Glück gibts ja noch Stealth. 

Aber bei Transition kommt das Patrol in Alu leider auch mit Gelb daher, sieht alles bisschen Retro aus.. vielleicht bin ich einfach noch nicht bereit dafür oder in Live sieht das alles viel besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (28. August 2015)

Knallige Farben sind halt aktuell "in" - und stealth natürlich.
Am liebsten wäre mir auch ne RAW Version vom Spitty gewesen. Ist aber alles leider kein Wunschkonzert - also nehme ich gelb  Wird schon geil aussehen das Teil. Als ich meinen Darkside Rahmen ausgepackt habe war mein Spruch "IGITT....IS DAS GEIL!!!" Bin vom fluo-orange immer wieder begeistert!


----------



## 21XC12 (28. August 2015)

Finde in Stealth kommt es in echt sehr hochwertig rüber. Die neuen Farben find ich gut soweit. Was mich mehr stört ist die Farbe der Decals. Wären die nicht unter dem Lack wäre es bei mir vermutlich ein raw oder orange geworden und ich hätte schwarze Decals genommen. So finde ich auch 2016 die Farben der Rahmen schick aber die der Decals nicht. Die sollen die zukünftig auf den Lack machen.


----------



## vitaminc (28. August 2015)

Mit Farben spielte ich auf die Kombination Rahmenfarbe+Decals, aber egal, soll jetzt nicht nur um Farben gehen, ist ja eh ne Frage des Gschmäckle. 

Ich vermute mal, die Rahmen sind nicht zufällig leichter geworden?


----------



## NoStyle (28. August 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> ich glaub eher die schämen sich wegen den Farben... aber zum Glück gibts ja noch Stealth.
> ... Ich vermute mal, die Rahmen sind nicht zufällig leichter geworden?


Für mich auch schon seit längerem nur noch Raw oder Black-Ano. An Farbe sehe ich mich schnell satt, aber das ist ja immer Geschmacksache ... 
Gewicht dürfte nicht viel leichter sein. Schaut nach den gleichen Rohrsätzen aus, nur mit überarbeiteter Geometrie. "Splined ISCG tabs" = abnehmbar und "Refined shock mount" werden vielleicht ein paar Grämmchen sparen ...


----------



## mfux (28. August 2015)

Sind se jetzt lackiert? Wie?


----------



## BrotherMo (28. August 2015)

Das gelbe Spitty ist irgendwie sehr geil.....


----------



## Pure_Power (28. August 2015)

Neuzugang bei mir:




Ist in guter Gesellschaft...


----------



## deralteser (28. August 2015)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Neuzugang bei mir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du bist ja einer


----------



## frogmatic (28. August 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Du bist ja einer


Haben ist besser als brauchen...


----------



## deralteser (28. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (30. August 2015)

Den (bislang?) nicht hochgeladenen Fotos nach zu urteilen dürfte die Berichterstattung zu Banshee also eher dürftig ausfallen, oder wie darf ich das verstehen? Fänd ich persönlich sehr schade da ja sonst jeder Carbonhobel in den Berichten seine Daseinsberechtigung zu haben scheint.
@MalcolmX sieht das im Rune thread schon ganz richtig.
@nuts  Schade - es sei denn da kommt noch was, und Eure Köpfe rauchen einfach vom vielen Tippen.


----------



## NoStyle (30. August 2015)

Banshee ist eben sehr klein und bringt dieses Jahr "nur Detail-Verbesserungen" - es war zu erwarten dass es darüber kein großes Coverage gibt.
Zudem hat z.B. Odysseus den aktuellen Katalog parat, aber hier auch gerne nochmal als Anhang. Alle technisch relevanten Infos stehen drin, der Rest kommt wohl bald ...


----------



## 21XC12 (30. August 2015)

Wundert mich auch das noch keine original Fotos aufgetaucht sind. Weder hier noch in den anderen Foren.

Hab was Interessantes auf der Facebook Seite von Banshee gelesen. Und zwar wie der Darkside Schriftzug seinen Weg auf den schwarzen Rahmen findet. Es sind keine Decals! 

->Hier der Link<-


----------



## NoStyle (30. August 2015)

Für mich ist jedenfalls klar: Die kleinen Veränderungen bzw. die hauptsächliche 650B-Anpassung bei Rune und Spitfire sind gut geworden. Die Tretlagerhöhen dürften jetzt tief genug sein und die Kettenstreben-Längen sind etwas geschrumpft. Die Aufsteilung des Sitzwinkels ist gut und die Hauptrahmen sind auch etwas verlängert worden. 
Dazu bleibt nach wie vor die 26 Zoll-Option bei den beiden.   Wobei man dann ein Freund extrem tiefer Tretlager sein sollte ... 

Mir persönlich gehen die Veränderungen aber nicht weit genug. Tretlager ist super, aber Kettenstreben hätte ich mir etwas kürzer und das Rahmendreieck noch etwas länger gewünscht. Eventuell wäre ich dann mit 180cm wieder ein Size-M-Kandidat geworden. Hat aber auch sein Gutes - ich fahre mein Spitfire mit meinen Anpassungen einfach schön weiter, weil es einfach soooo gut passt und wechsel dann frühestens bei MY17 ...


----------



## 21XC12 (30. August 2015)

@NoStyle 
Ich glaube @deralteser will ein gut belichtetes Bildchen von dem gelben Spitty. Über Übriges ist er auf dem aktuellen Stand.


----------



## deralteser (30. August 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> Ich glaube @deralteser will ein gut belichtetes Bildchen von dem gelben Spitty. Über Übriges ist er auf dem aktuellen Stand.


Eventuell hast Du Recht...


----------



## NoStyle (30. August 2015)

@21XC12 : Ich war letztes WE am Bodensee zum Biken und bin nicht auf der Eurobike - kann daher leider nicht mit Bildern dienen ...


----------



## freetourer (30. August 2015)

Ob Banshee eine kleine Company ist spielt da doch keine Rolle.

Auf der Eurobike waren sie doch mit everyday26 vertreten.

Sollte es seitens mtb-news.de keinen Banshee Bericht von der Eurobike geben fände ich das schon etwas merkwürdig und ich würde mich fragen, nach welchen Kriterien denn ausgewählt wird welche Firma im Eurobike Special präsentiert wird.

Schließlich waren in letzter Zeit einige Banshees "Bike der Woche" - man kann also seitens der Redaktion wohl annehmen, dass bei einem Teil der mtb-news.de User ein Interesse an Banshee geben könnte.

Und da ja Galerie:


----------



## NoStyle (30. August 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ob Banshee eine kleine Company ist spielt da doch keine Rolle. Auf der Eurobike waren sie doch mit everyday26 vertreten.
> 
> Sollte es seitens mtb-news.de keinen Banshee Bericht von der Eurobike geben fände ich das schon etwas merkwürdig und ich würde mich fragen, nach welchen Kriterien denn ausgewählt wird welche Firma im Eurobike Special präsentiert wird.
> 
> Schließlich waren in letzter Zeit einige Banshees "Bike der Woche" - man kann also seitens der Redaktion wohl annehmen, dass bei einem Teil der mtb-news.de User ein Interesse an Banshee geben könnte.


Banshee hat in dem Sinne kein Marketing und Bernhard ist Vertriebler - das merkt man einfach bei solchen Dingen.
Ich fände es auch schade wenn Banshee unter den Tisch fällt. Seid den V2er KS-Links erfreuen sich die Bikes hier ja großer wachsender Beliebtheit - natürlich mit Recht! Aber wir haben ja uns, das zeigt sich doch immer wieder hier im Forum! 

Ich vermute mal der "heimliche" Schwerpunkt der Redaktion liegt auf dem IBC/ICB 2 Community-Bike und dessen Fertigstellung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malice (30. August 2015)

Würde mich auch sehr über einen kleinen Banshee Bericht auf mtb-news freuen, paar Bilder sind ja schnell geschossen. Kann sogar ich, ein schnelles Handy-Beweisphoto von unterwegs


----------



## freetourer (30. August 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Banshee hat in dem Sinne kein Marketing und Bernhard ist Vertriebler - das merkt man einfach bei solchen Dingen.
> .....
> 
> Ich vermute mal der "heimliche" Schwerpunkt der Redaktion liegt auf dem IBC/ICB 2 Community-Bike und dessen Fertigstellung ...



Es geht mir ja auch nicht darum, ob und in welchem Maße Banshee selbst ihre neuen Modelle publiziert. - Die Jungs machen schon einen guten Job dadurch, dass sie nah am Kunden sind und selbst Kundenanfragen per Email beantworten und so ganz nebenbei auch noch verdammt gute Räder konstruieren.

Genauso vorbildlich läuft auch die Kommunikation mit Bernhard von everyday26.

Aber für den redaktionellen Inhalt auf mtb-news.de sind ja weder Banshee noch everyday26 verantwortlich.

Vielleicht will die Redaktion ja auch nur nicht zu vielen Leuten die eigentlich ja eh besseren Alternativen zum ICB2 zeigen.


----------



## Cirest (30. August 2015)

banshee hat kein marketing? .... dann müssen wir das übernehmen 

gestern die erste richtige hochtour in diesem jahr:


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. August 2015)

Ich war gestern auf der Eurobike, wenn Bilder von Banshee gewünscht werden einfach schreien.


----------



## mfux (30. August 2015)

Her damit


----------



## deralteser (30. August 2015)

@Freerider1504 
Bitte umgehend die Galerie füllen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (30. August 2015)

Auf geht´s ...

Die Frage kann ja kaum ernst gemeint sein.


----------



## san_andreas (30. August 2015)

mtb-news findet halt Firmen wie Radon, Conway und sonstiges Gelumpe wichtiger.


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. August 2015)

Sind nur 4 unbearbeitete Schnappschüsse.


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. August 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> mtb-news findet halt Firmen wie Radon, Conway und sonstiges Gelumpe wichtiger.



Da geb ich dir Recht, waren viel interessantere Sache da, über die man hätte berichten können.


----------



## san_andreas (30. August 2015)

Halt die gleichen Firmen, über die das ganze Jahre geschrieben wird.


----------



## Ischi (30. August 2015)

Jungs, jetzt bleibt mal ruhig. Die IBCler rennen den ganzen Tag über die Messe, schreiben Abends/Nachts noch Artikel und das die ganze Woche lang. Es sind noch lange nicht alle Artikel Online und außerdem ist heute Sonntag. Als als erstes die großen Firmen bedient werden, ist ja klar (zumal es noch nicht mal einen Artikel über Shimano/Sram gibt). Wer weiß was da noch kommt...

Ich bin gerade am verzweifeln...Wildcard behalten, Spirfire oder Prime kaufen...und dann dazu vielleicht noch dieser tolle Stahlfederdämpfer der beim Bernhard auf dem Tisch lag...Ahhh...

Aber damit werde ich wohl selbst klar kommen müssen


----------



## frfreshman (30. August 2015)

Ischi schrieb:


> Jungs, jetzt bleibt mal ruhig. Die IBCler rennen den ganzen Tag über die Messe, schreiben Abends/Nachts noch Artikel und das die ganze Woche lang. Es sind noch lange nicht alle Artikel Online und außerdem ist heute Sonntag. Als als erstes die großen Firmen bedient werden, ist ja klar (zumal es noch nicht mal einen Artikel über Shimano/Sram gibt). Wer weiß was da noch kommt...
> 
> Ich bin gerade am verzweifeln...Wildcard behalten, Spirfire oder Prime kaufen...und dann dazu vielleicht noch dieser tolle Stahlfederdämpfer der beim Bernhard auf dem Tisch lag...Ahhh...
> 
> Aber damit werde ich wohl selbst klar kommen müssen



Welcher Dämpfer war das?


----------



## Ischi (30. August 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Welcher Dämpfer war das?



EXT Suspension Storia

http://extremeshox.com/en/bikes-mtb

Irgendwelche Italiener die schon seit Jahrzehnten Fahrwerke für Formel 1/Ralley usw. machen. Das Ding wiegt mit Feder etwa 600g und sieht echt ordentlich aus. Nur gehört habe ich da noch nie was von...

Gerade was Stahlfederdämpfer betrifft gibt es in letzter Zeit ja viel Neues:
-DVO Jade
-Cane Creek Inline Coil?
-Push Dämpfer
-Öhlins Dämpfer
-Fast Suspensions
-plus tolle, leichtere Federn ohne Titan


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. August 2015)

Ischi schrieb:


> EXT Suspension Storia
> 
> http://extremeshox.com/en/bikes-mtb
> 
> ...



Der Dämpfer sah wirklich verdammt interessant aus


----------



## deralteser (30. August 2015)

Es ist ein Bericht zu den EXT Dämpfern in Vorbereitung. Das Teil steckt auch in dem Legend von der Eurobike. Mal sehen was kommt! Die Firma war mir allerdings auch nicht bekannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (30. August 2015)

Saugeiler Dämpfer, leider saftig im Preis, aber das sind ja alle aktuell interessanten Dänpfer.


----------



## 21XC12 (30. August 2015)

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/s/77067


----------



## R.C. (31. August 2015)

Ich kauf' immer noch keinen Daempfer von jemanden, der meint (oder zumindest behauptet), dass es fuer 27.5 eine eigene Abstimmung (unabhaengig von der speziellen Strecke) braeuchte. 

Ahja: www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eurobike-banshee-2016-neues-legend-ueberarbeitetes-rune.766227/


----------



## violentstorm (2. September 2015)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: 
fährt jemand von euch ein Spitfire V2 in small? 
Und kann mir jemand sagen, ob es für kleine Damen (165cm) fahrbar ist?


----------



## san_andreas (2. September 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ich kauf' immer noch keinen Daempfer von jemanden, der meint (oder zumindest behauptet), dass es fuer 27.5 eine eigene Abstimmung (unabhaengig von der speziellen Strecke) braeuchte.
> 
> Ahja: www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eurobike-banshee-2016-neues-legend-ueberarbeitetes-rune.766227/



Dann frag' doch mal beim Hersteller nach.


----------



## R.C. (2. September 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Dann frag' doch mal beim Hersteller nach.



Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang deiner Antwort mit meinem Post nicht.


----------



## san_andreas (2. September 2015)

Ich meine, dass man bei EXT (oder everyday26) nachfragen kann, was es mit der extra 27,5 Abstimmung auf sich hat.
Ein größeres Rad verhält sich sicher anders, ob sich das auf den Dämpfer auswirkt, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## R.C. (2. September 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass man bei EXT (oder everyday26) nachfragen kann, was es mit der extra 27,5 Abstimmung auf sich hat.



Die Idee dahinter ist mir schon klar, ich halte sie nur fuer max. eine bestimmte Strecke (von der man eben Messwerte hat) fuer durchfuehrbar bzw. sinnvoll. 
Wenn mir Ext den Daempfer auf jede Strecke einstellen wuerde, waere auch eine Unterscheidung zwischen den LR-Groessen durchaus sinnvoll - das tun sie aber nicht, also interessiert es mich auch nicht.


----------



## san_andreas (2. September 2015)

Naja, die Radgrösse bleibt ja anders, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (2. September 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Naja, die Radgrösse bleibt ja anders, oder ?



Aber deutlich weniger anders (im Fall 26" vs 27.5") als der Untergrund. 
Verschieden breite (und damit hohe) Reifen ignorieren wir da mal


----------



## Kharne (2. September 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Verschieden breite (und damit hohe) Reifen ignorieren wir da mal



Die mit verschiedenen Profilen/gefahrenen Luftdrücken/Felgenbreiten schon sehr viel mehr Unterschiede ins System bringen als 26 vs. 27,5"


----------



## deralteser (2. September 2015)

Keine Profiarbeit (weder Hüpfer noch Foto) aber man erkennt das Darkside


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. September 2015)

Warst du zufällig mit nem Matthias unterwegs (Norco Aurum) ?


----------



## sirios (3. September 2015)

Steht da nicht zwischen den Bäumen sogar ein Aurum ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. September 2015)

Hast Recht  Hab ich glatt übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (3. September 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Warst du zufällig mit nem Matthias unterwegs (Norco Aurum) ?


Kann schon mal passieren


----------



## NoStyle (3. September 2015)

Rune 2016:



























Spitfire 2016:


----------



## NoStyle (3. September 2015)

Phantom 2016:


----------



## NoStyle (3. September 2015)

Darkside 2016:


----------



## NoStyle (3. September 2015)

Prime 2016:


----------



## NoStyle (3. September 2015)

Mehr kommt wohl noch ...


----------



## mfux (3. September 2015)

Also lackiert? (Oder wurde das schon eher geklärt, und ich habs nur übersehen?)


----------



## vitaminc (3. September 2015)

Rune 2016 in Stealth.. leider geil.
Das ganze am Liebsten aufgebaut mit neuer Fox 36 und dem neuen Fox Float X2 Dämpfer


----------



## BrotherMo (3. September 2015)

Das gelbe Spitti....


----------



## sirios (3. September 2015)

Update: Neuer Dämpfer für das Rune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (3. September 2015)

@sirios:
Wie läuft der Vivid im Rune?
Seh grad, dass du an der Druckstrebe auf der Antriebsseite keinen Schutz hast. Haut dir da nicht immer die Kette gegen?
Ich hab da extra einen ollen Schlauch drum.


----------



## sirios (3. September 2015)

@nullstein kann ich noch nicht sagen, bin nur zum "Proberollen" im Garten gekommen. Fühlt sich aber gut an. Zugstufe gefällt mir mal so im Stand besser als der Double Barrel. Vielleicht komm ich am Wochenende zu nem Test.
Das mit dem Schutz täuscht, den siehst du nur nicht. Ist alles mit Slapper Tape geschützt. Die Kette schlackert ja wenn es abgeht überall hin .


----------



## NoStyle (3. September 2015)

Edit: Ich habe meine vorherigen Posts nochmal um Geo-Tabellen und Rahmen erweitert, soweit ich eben fündig geworden bin ...



mfux schrieb:


> Also lackiert? (Oder wurde das schon eher geklärt, und ich habs nur übersehen?)


Gute Frage - ich weiss es noch nicht. Auf den Eurobike-Fotos wirken die Farben (ausser natürlich bei Black-Ano) fast wie Eloxal, da man die Schweißnähte noch so detailliert sieht, im Gegensatz zu Pulver + Clear-Coat. Das klärt sich sicher bald ... !


----------



## deralteser (4. September 2015)

@21XC12 
Du bist den Fox Float CTD im Spitty gefahren. Hatte der Dämpfer einen custom tune?


----------



## termaltake (4. September 2015)

http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/2016-banshee-updates-961910-7.html#post12177004

vanxi 016


----------



## 21XC12 (4. September 2015)

@deralteser 
Hab meinen Rahmen ja gebraucht von dem Typ gekauft der für Banshee die Decals entwirft. Ob der den Dämpfer nachträglich gekauft hat oder ob er den von Banshee zusammen mit dem Rahmen bekommen hat weiß ich leider nicht. Daher kann ich auch nichts zum Shim sagen. Ich würde eh vom Float CTD abraten. Für Touren reicht er, aber im Park ist der Dämpfer überfordert. Entweder er schlägt bei zu wenig Druck durch oder er wird harsh bei zuviel Druck. Ist quasi im letzen Drittel unterdämpft und rauscht durch. Soll auch bei dem 2016 Modellen nicht anders sein bei schweren Fahrern (>90kg). Lieber ein DB Air oder ein Float X2. Der X2 ist halt verdammt teuer.


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. September 2015)

Ich geselle mich mal in eure Runde, habe ein altes Banshee Pyre erstanden, welches sich gerade im Aufbau befindet.
Sobald es fertig ist, reiche ich mal ein paar Bilder nach


----------



## violentstorm (4. September 2015)

@Freerider1504:
MK I oder MKII?  bin mit meinem MKII ja sehr zufrieden; nur der Hauptbolzen ging etwas sehr sehr schwergängig. Nachdem ich auf der Drehmaschine vorsichtig im Bereich der Buchsen das Eloxal runter geschliffen hab, ist es sehr agil im Ansprechverhalten geworden;
Was für einen Dämpfer willst du verbauen? Hatte bei mir den RP23 aus 08 verbaut, mittlerweile ist ein DBInline am werkeln, allerdings muss ich mir endlich mal die Zeit nehmen um ihn ordentlich abzustimmen, dennoch ist es jetzt schon schöner als mit dem rp23


----------



## nippelspanner (4. September 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Rune 2016 in Stealth.. leider geil.


Wäre für mich auch die einzige annehmbare Farbe, nachdem es raw und grün nicht mehr gibt...! 
Die anderen neuen Farbkombinationen sehen für mich eher feminin aus.
Evtl. noch grau/gelb, aber sonst...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (4. September 2015)

violentstorm schrieb:


> @Freerider1504:
> MK I oder MKII?  bin mit meinem MKII ja sehr zufrieden; nur der Hauptbolzen ging etwas sehr sehr schwergängig. Nachdem ich auf der Drehmaschine vorsichtig im Bereich der Buchsen das Eloxal runter geschliffen hab, ist es sehr agil im Ansprechverhalten geworden;
> Was für einen Dämpfer willst du verbauen? Hatte bei mir den RP23 aus 08 verbaut, mittlerweile ist ein DBInline am werkeln, allerdings muss ich mir endlich mal die Zeit nehmen um ihn ordentlich abzustimmen, dennoch ist es jetzt schon schöner als mit dem rp23


 
Keine Ahnung welcher das ist, woran erkenn ich das? 

Bei Kauf war ein Fox RP3 drin, hab ihn direkt durch einen Fox Float Boost Valve CTD ersetzt. Mal schauen wie er sich macht, aber im Stand bisher ganz gut 

Kannst du mir mal bitte ein paar Bilder der Dämpferaufnahme bei dir zukommen lassen?


----------



## böser_wolf (4. September 2015)

allgemein musst du die Gleitlager immer mal checken.
und dir Ersatzbuchsen auf Lager legen
ich hab mir auch gerade  bei Everyday26  ein neues Achsen/Buchsen Kit bestellt
für mein spitfire V1 (ich glaub das ist das gleiche)
den RP23 hab ich auch raus  und einen Manitou 4way rein+ andere hauptlinks
seitdem fühlt es sich nach mehr federweg als 127mm an
vorn 27,5 rein  geht richt gut


----------



## deralteser (4. September 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @deralteser
> Hab meinen Rahmen ja gebraucht von dem Typ gekauft der für Banshee die Decals entwirft. Ob der den Dämpfer nachträglich gekauft hat oder ob er den von Banshee zusammen mit dem Rahmen bekommen hat weiß ich leider nicht. Daher kann ich auch nichts zum Shim sagen. Ich würde eh vom Float CTD abraten. Für Touren reicht er, aber im Park ist der Dämpfer überfordert. Entweder er schlägt bei zu wenig Druck durch oder er wird harsh bei zuviel Druck. Ist quasi im letzen Drittel unterdämpft und rauscht durch. Soll auch bei dem 2016 Modellen nicht anders sein bei schweren Fahrern (>90kg). Lieber ein DB Air oder ein Float X2. Der X2 ist halt verdammt teuer.


Danke für die Infos. Mit dem Float X2 habe ich auch geliebäugelt - ist mir aber einfach zu teuer. Eventuell ist der Monarch plus rc3 noch eine Option.


----------



## violentstorm (4. September 2015)

Optische Unterschiede kann ich dir gar nicht so genau nennen;
Glaube es war auch gerade der Wechsel im Logo und Schriftdesign bein Banshee.
das MKI hatte wesentlich mehr Federweg, glaube sogar 140mm; das MKII hatte dann nur noch 115mm

Am Sattelrohr erkennt man es schön würde ich sagen

hier ein Bild vom MKI:
http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb9843032/p5pb9843032.jpg

und in meinen Fotos findest du eins vom MKII:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1766988


----------



## deralteser (4. September 2015)

Keine Ahnung wie ich in dem Fotopool gelandet bin




Trotzdem würde ich mich über einen Stern freuen


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. September 2015)

Die Rahmen sind alle lackiert (matt) und nicht eloxiert.  Schaut live sehr geil aus!

Foto von der EUrobike Tour:

ich:




Horst / third eye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (4. September 2015)

@GrazerTourer 
Mal wieder hammer Bilder von Euch!
Meinst Du mit matten Lackierungen eine richtig "raue" Oberfläche?


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. September 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> @GrazerTourer
> Mal wieder hammer Bilder von Euch!
> Meinst Du mit matten Lackierungen eine richtig "raue" Oberfläche?


Danke! 

Hm, rauh....hm.... Matt halt. Nicht glänzend sondern matt. Das hat auf der Eurobike sehr sehr edel gewirkt. So wie halt matter Lack aussieht. Wie eine glasperlgestrahlte und eloxierte Oberfläche.


----------



## deralteser (4. September 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Hm, rauh....hm.... Matt halt. Nicht glänzend sondern matt. Das hat auf der Eurobike sehr sehr edel gewirkt. So wie halt matter Lack aussieht. Wie eine glasperlgestrahlte und eloxierte Oberfläche.



Gut. Danke.
Mit "rau" meine ich z.B. Lackierungen wie sie Commencal u.a. anbietet. Ich habe bei diesen Oberflächen immer den Eindruck das sie den Dreck förmlich anziehen.


----------



## NoStyle (4. September 2015)

Auf den Fotos wirkt der (matte) Lack sehr edel. Deshalb war ich schon fast der Hoffnung sie wären eloxiert. Sind die Decals wieder unter Klarlack?


----------



## US. (4. September 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Die Rahmen sind alle lackiert (matt) und nicht eloxiert.  Schaut live sehr geil aus!


Sind die schwarzen Rahmen etwa auch lackiert?

Davon abgesehen, hätte Banshee mal ruhig die bisherigen Farben beibehalten können...
Gruss Uwe


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. September 2015)

Nein, die farbigen sind lackiert. Schwarz ist eloxiert.


----------



## deralteser (4. September 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Sind die schwarzen Rahmen etwa auch lackiert?
> 
> Davon abgesehen, hätte Banshee mal ruhig die bisherigen Farben beibehalten können...
> Gruss Uwe


Ich bin immer noch nicht ganz über den diesjährigen Verlust von RAW weggekommen...


----------



## FastFabi93 (4. September 2015)

Wenn ich das hier so lese, bin ich froh,d ass ich mir noch ein orangenes 2015er Rune im Ausverkauf sichern konnte.

Mit den 2016er Farben wäre ich auch nicht glücklich geworden.


----------



## vitaminc (4. September 2015)

tja, dann ist 2016 halt nicht das Jahr der Farben.. Black is Beauty !!


----------



## deralteser (4. September 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese, bin ich froh,d ass ich mir noch ein orangenes 2015er Rune im Ausverkauf sichern konnte.
> 
> Mit den 2016er Farben wäre ich auch nicht glücklich geworden.



Gut, die 2016er Farben finde ich insgesamt ganz schick - die Geometrieänderungen zu den 2015er Modellen (speziell beim Spitty) sind jetzt auch nicht wirklich stark. Der Abverkauf gibt nur leider nicht alles her, was ich mir ursprünglich gewünscht hatte (RAW).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (4. September 2015)

RAW geht auch nachträglich, aber kann verstehen wenn man sich den Aufwand nicht geben will..


----------



## deralteser (4. September 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> RAW geht auch nachträglich, aber kann verstehen wenn man sich den Aufwand nicht geben will..


So siehts aus. Andere Hersteller (Radon fällt mir da spontan ein) wollen mittlerweile für "RAW" einen Aufpreis. Das wäre mir die Sache wert gewesen...


----------



## US. (4. September 2015)

Tja das verstehe wer will. Black und raw gehen immer und sollten obligatorisch sein. Dazu eine oder zwei schicke Farben ohne Decalexperimente oder überflüssige Ornamentik. In den lezten Jahren habens das ja gut hinbekommen mit Blau, Grün und Orange.
Aber dieses komische Grau und Rot, brrrrr.

Geometrie 2016 ist top und könnte mich trotz der Farbunfälle schwach werden lassen.
Mal eine Frage an die versammelten Experten zu Banshee: Wie ist denn die Verarbeitungsqualität einzuschätzen?
Also z.B. Masshaltigkeit, Spur Vorderrad zu Hinterrad, Passung für Steuersatz, Lagerpassungen, Schweissnähte, Qualität der Pulverung, usw.
Habt ihr hier negative Erfahrungen machen müssen oder passt hier soweit alles?

Danke für ehrliche Einschätzungen, Uwe


----------



## sirios (4. September 2015)

Ich find die Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit vorbildlich! Ich kann nix negatives berichten.


----------



## deralteser (4. September 2015)

Kann auch nichts negatives berichten. Mein altes Speiseeis SX Trail hatte unschönere Schweissnähte. Die Lackierung beim Banshee hält bis jetzt  Hab zwar einiges mit 3M Folie abgeklebt, aber mein Darkside ist halt nen Parkbike. Da bin ich jetzt nicht sooo sehr pingelig.


----------



## deralteser (4. September 2015)

Ach ja - zum Thema Galerie:




Glow in the dark


----------



## Caese (4. September 2015)

bei dem ganzen "Gejammer" um die neuen Farben warte ich nur darauf, dass hier jemand sein neues 2016er präsentiert und doch wieder allen der Sabber aus den Mäulern läuft.


----------



## deralteser (4. September 2015)

@Caese Ja, mal sehen. Mich selbst inbegriffen 
Hab mir heute mal nen 2015er Vivid Coil geschossen
Mal sehen wie das Darkside damit läuft.


----------



## 21XC12 (4. September 2015)

Bin mit dem Coil happy! Wird dir sicher gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (4. September 2015)

Die Farben sind nun wirklich nicht so Klasse...

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-look-banshees-2016-lineup.html


----------



## FastFabi93 (4. September 2015)

Man stelle sich das folgende Bild mal mit einem schwarzen, blauen oder sonstigen nicht-orangenen Banshee vor:






Da würde das Bike doch kaum noch auffallen  


Quelle: http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/12645080/


----------



## 21XC12 (4. September 2015)

Ich fände das Foto mit einem Stealth nicht weniger gut.


----------



## FastFabi93 (4. September 2015)

US. schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Mal eine Frage an die versammelten Experten zu Banshee: Wie ist denn die Verarbeitungsqualität einzuschätzen?
> Also z.B. Masshaltigkeit, Spur Vorderrad zu Hinterrad, Passung für Steuersatz, Lagerpassungen, Schweissnähte, Qualität der Pulverung, usw.
> [...]



Habe vor einer halben Stunde an meinem Rune den Steuersatz eingepresst, passt perfekt und liegt schön plan am Steuerrohr an. Lackierung ist auch gleichmäßig, keinerlei Einschlüsse, Farbabweichungen o.ä. . Die Lager scheinen auch gut zu sitzen, laufen weich und gleichmäßig (so wie man das halt mit ausgebautem Dämpfer einschätzen kann).

Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, sind die Übergänge von der Lackierung auf das reine Alu wie sie z.B. am Steuerrohr, Tretlager und ISCG-Aufnahme vorkommen (siehe Bild, hoffe man kanns erkennen). Sieht teilweise etwas "ausgefranst" aus. Sind aber fast alles Stellen, die man später nicht mehr sieht.


----------



## deralteser (4. September 2015)

@FastFabi93
Das Foto ist absolutely fuckin great. Sch#### auf die Farbe des bikes.
Daneben wirkt jedes andere Foto wie Kindergarten - ich würge mir hier bei nem 3 Meter Gap einen ab, und da ballert einer quer über den Horizont......unglaublich.....geil!!!

Na wenigsten weis ich jetzt was mein bike wirklich kann


----------



## US. (5. September 2015)

@ sirios, alteser und fastfabi93: Danke für eure Einschätzungen zur Qualität.

Das Traingap ist doch aus Inside Out. Das sind genau die Situationen wo du dich ärgerst kein orangerotes Banshee unterm Hintern gehabt zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (5. September 2015)

für sowas gibt es doch notfalls Photoshop 

leichtes OT: habt Ihr auf Pinkbike den Artikel zum neuen 2016er Lineup gelesen ( http://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-look-banshees-2016-lineup.html ) ? Die Bilder sind eine Katastrophe, aber bei dem was Mr. K.S. von sich gibt geht mir das Herz auf. Ich freu mich nochmal zusätzlich ein Rad dieser kleinen aber feinen Boutique mein eigen zu nennen. Mit unter 2.000 Rahmen pro Jahr gradezu exklusiv


----------



## 21XC12 (5. September 2015)

Der Kollege ... 

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1893237?in=potdPool


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. September 2015)

Auf der Eurobike haben der third eye und ich lange mit dem Keith gequatscht. Er ist einfach einer der bodenständigsten Leute die ich so "kenne". Einfach Herz erfrischend wie normal er die ganze Branche sieht und wie ehrlich er über diverse Standards etc spricht. Man kennt das von ihm ja eh aus den Foren, aber ich wollt es noch einmal sagen. Er ist einfach ein Biker der die geilsten Bikes macht.


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. September 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Der Kollege ...
> 
> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1893237?in=potdPool


Na da schau her!  abgedruckt hat glaub ich der @zec  oder der @Third Eye . fahren musste ich und bearbeitet hab ich es auch. Teamwork zum Foto des Tages? Fehlen nur mehr eure Sternderl!


----------



## nullstein (5. September 2015)

Mein Rune und ich im Harz.


----------



## NoStyle (5. September 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Auf der Eurobike haben der third eye und ich lange mit dem Keith gequatscht. Er ist einfach einer der bodenständigsten Leute die ich so "kenne". Einfach Herz erfrischend wie normal er die ganze Branche sieht und wie ehrlich er über diverse Standards etc spricht. Man kennt das von ihm ja eh aus den Foren, aber ich wollt es noch einmal sagen. Er ist einfach ein Biker der die geilsten Bikes macht.


Das kann ich nur unterstreichen - ohne Keith mal persönlich getroffen zu haben. Aber ich hatte schon einigen sehr informativen und lustigen PN/Mail-Kontakt über die Jahre gehabt und der Bursche weiss einfach genau was er tut. Das Pinkbike-Interview unterstreicht das einmal mehr ... ! Deswegen ist Banshee einer der ganz ganz wenigen "echten" Rider-owned Companys. 



Caese schrieb:


> bei dem ganzen "Gejammer" um die neuen Farben warte ich nur darauf, dass hier jemand sein neues 2016er präsentiert und doch wieder allen der Sabber aus den Mäulern läuft.


Hahaaa, ganz genau! 
Mal ehrlich, die Decal-Farben hauen mich auch nicht aus der Hose, aber die Lackung an sich, mit dem matt-metallischen Effekt und den Stahlblau/grau-Farbtönen finde ich allerdings richtig gut. Das Raw entfällt ist leider schade ...


----------



## Caese (5. September 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Mein Rune und ich im Harz.



Haha klasse! Du hast auch den Herbst gefunden?






edit: hmmm... warum ist das Bild so klein?


----------



## MKPaulus (5. September 2015)

Hallo,

kann ich die neue  RockShox _Reverb Stealth_ Connectamajig in mein spitty 2015 verbauen?  also passt die leitung durch die öffnung im rahmen? Danke im voraus.

hier mal mein aufbau:


----------



## trailterror (5. September 2015)

farben Decals kombi gefallen mir (auf den Bildern) leider auch nicht besonders...

@US.

die Qualität ist Ok, aber nicht mit deinem 18er -N- zu vergleichen. da musst du schon abstriche machen.

mir gefallen die Schweißnähte optisch nicht überall am rahmen. auch das gusset zwischen ober- und sitzrohe wirkt irgendwie etwas billig....

passungsprobleme hatte ich aber auch net...funktionieren tut der rahmen auch


----------



## san_andreas (5. September 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> farben Decals kombi gefallen mir (auf den Bildern) leider auch nicht besonders...
> 
> @US.
> 
> ...




Mein Gott, ein Nicoblei ist auch preislich eine völlig andere Baustelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (6. September 2015)

Hatte auch bereits ein paar Nico... Rahmen und jetzt super happy mit Spitfire.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (6. September 2015)

das gusset war bei meinem auch nicht schön. 
und an einer schweissnaht war noch ein "klumpen" dran

es könnte schon in der Hinsicht etwas schöner gemacht werden.
Sonst mag ich die Marke und das neue Legend ist richtig heiss


----------



## trailterror (6. September 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nicoblei



 sagt ein banshee fahrer 

richtig schwer sind die schon lange net mehr. die Nicks und Banshees nehmen sich nicht viel. sind nicht die leichtesten (aber auch nicht die schwersten); deshalb sind sie aber auch schön haltbar, welches mir auch wichtiger ist...

mit deinem preisargument haste natürlich recht, darum ging es aber nicht, genauso wenig wie ums Gewicht 

will auch hier keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen; wollte US. nur drauf hinweisen, dass er deutliche qualitative herstellungsunterschiede zu seinem aktuellen erwarten muss.

...hab aber gelesen banshee wolle einen zahn bzgl fertigungsquali zulegen...? waren wohl selbst nicht 100pro zufrieden..


----------



## US. (6. September 2015)

Hi, wie trailterror schrieb gings mir gar nicht um den Nicolaivergleich.
Die Philosophie der beiden ist aber durchaus vergleichbar.
Mir gefällt am Banshee das unprätentiöse Funktionaldesign und die Geometrie trifft genau meine Erwartungen.
Der Nimbus früherer Zeiten ist bei Nicolai heute nicht mehr gegeben. Wie ne Viergelenkkinematik oder Alternativen funktionieren ist heute Allgemeingut und die Fertigungsqualität ist heute ebenso ziemlich vereinheitlicht.
Andererseits ab ich vor annähernd 10 Jahren für meinen Nicolai Rahmen bereits den Preis von heute bezahlt...

Jedenfalls wär das Rune ein heisser Kandidat für ein Nachfolger und ich fru mich aud die ersten Aufbauten der 2016er Modelle hier.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## FlyingLizard (6. September 2015)

Hier mal noch bissl was von dem letzten Saalbach Ausflug...


----------



## san_andreas (6. September 2015)

Ich kann mich bei meinem von 2014/15 absolut nicht beschweren, die Qualität ist vollkommen ok.
Das Eloxal auch, was will man mehr.


----------



## Kharne (6. September 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Der Nimbus früherer Zeiten ist bei Nicolai heute nicht mehr gegeben. Wie ne Viergelenkkinematik oder Alternativen funktionieren ist heute Allgemeingut und die Fertigungsqualität ist heute ebenso ziemlich vereinheitlicht.



Ist irgendwie an einigen verantwortlichen Konstrukteuren vorbeigegangen  Genau wie die Tatsache, dass das Federbein zum Hinterbau passen muss, grade Leichtdorf ist hier das Paradebeispiel 

Witzig wird´s auch, wenn der Chef einer Bikefirma sich hinstellt und behauptet, dass die Dämpfung im M+ so potent wie in nem Vivid wäre


----------



## brillenboogie (6. September 2015)

wenn ich die neuen farben sehe, bin ich noch froherer mit meinem 2015er spitfire in raw (extralativ!). zudem es sich auch mit ewiggestrigen 26" saugut fährt.
neu ist die aheadschraube.


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. September 2015)

violentstorm schrieb:


> Optische Unterschiede kann ich dir gar nicht so genau nennen;
> Glaube es war auch gerade der Wechsel im Logo und Schriftdesign bein Banshee.
> das MKI hatte wesentlich mehr Federweg, glaube sogar 140mm; das MKII hatte dann nur noch 115mm
> 
> ...


 
Lt. deinen geposteten Bildern bin ich im Besitz des Pyre MK I, habe hinten 140mm Federweg und das Log ist so ein komischer Dämon, bzw. Teufel 

Fahrrad ist fast fertig, fehlen nur noch die Pedale und neue Kettenblattschrauben, dann ist es bereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (7. September 2015)

@brillenboogie

Schickes Bild, wo ist das?


----------



## brillenboogie (7. September 2015)

@FastFabi93: grand ballon, vosges du sud. sehr geile gegend!


----------



## el Lingo (7. September 2015)

Das sieht nach Brocken aus.


----------



## violentstorm (7. September 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Fahrrad ist fast fertig, fehlen nur noch die Pedale und neue Kettenblattschrauben, dann ist es bereit



Pix sonst glaub ich nix!


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. September 2015)

Aber erwarte nichts tolles, hab das Rad gebraucht gekauft.
Der Verkäufer ist ein ganz schöner Penner, sodass ich erstmal die defekten Teile tauschen musste und noch kein Tuning nach meinen Vorlieben vornehmen konnte.


----------



## imperator jo (7. September 2015)

Mein V2 ist jetzt endlich "fertig"
Es kommen noch Reverb Stealth, pike mit 150mm, andere Bremsen und ein renthal fatbar carbon







V1:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKPaulus (7. September 2015)

@imperator jo ist die pedalachse bei dem v2 verbogen, oder sieht das nur so aus? sehr hübsche bikes. das v1 find ich auch geil.


----------



## imperator jo (7. September 2015)

Danke! da ist alles noch gerade, liegt denke ich am Foto


----------



## NoStyle (7. September 2015)

Finde beide Spittys so angenehm "dezent" ... !


----------



## deralteser (7. September 2015)

*!!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!! *

Falls hier noch irgendwer eine zuverlässige Quelle für ein *2015er Spitfire in RAW* und *LARGE* kennt - bitte PN an mich.
Kann auch in England oder sonst wo sein. Hauptsache die Rahmen sind "in stock".

Bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis!

*!!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!!*


----------



## imperator jo (7. September 2015)

Versuchs mal hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-spitfire-v2-2015-neu-von-www-mountainlove-de
da hab ich meinen her, wurde nach 3 Tagen geliefert


----------



## deralteser (8. September 2015)

imperator jo schrieb:


> Versuchs mal hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-spitfire-v2-2015-neu-von-www-mountainlove-de
> da hab ich meinen her, wurde nach 3 Tagen geliefert


In schwarz hatte Volker noch einen reinbekommen. In RAW ging da leider nix mehr. Trotzdem danke


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. September 2015)

Mein Banshee steht unter keinem guten Stern, seit Kauf nur Probleme und noch keine Möglichkeit zum Testen gehabt 

@deralteser

Wenn du raw unbedingt möchtest, könntest du den Rahmen doch auch nachträglich raw machen. Hab ich mit meinem 4x Rad gemacht und das Ergebnis ist echt überzeugend geworden.


----------



## Pannenpantani (8. September 2015)

Hab hier glaub ich schon irgendwo gelesen, dass die angeschraubten Ausfallenden zum knarzen neigen. Find das nimmer. Bei mir ist das auch so. Gibts einen Trick wie man das am besten ruhig bekommt?


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. September 2015)

Bei mir knackt nix  

Schraubensicherung auf die Schrauben und alle Kontaktflächen (NICHT die Gewinde) fette ich.


----------



## freetourer (8. September 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Bei mir knackt nix
> 
> Schraubensicherung auf die Schrauben und alle Kontaktflächen (NICHT die Gewinde) fette ich.



So mach ich es auch - kein Knacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pannenpantani (8. September 2015)

OK. Dann probier ich noch die Schraubensicherung. Erst hab ich alles nur "trocken" verbaut. Nach kurzer Zeit viel Geknarre. Dann mit Fett probiert. Letztens wieder leichtes Knarzen gehört. Jetzt also noch einmal mit Schraubensicherung. 
Oder könnte so eine Montagepaste auch helfen? 
Aber vielleicht hab ich nur zu viel PS in den Wadeln.


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. September 2015)

Nein, nimm Schraubensicherung! Mit Fett lösen sich die Schrauben irgendwann...


----------



## 21XC12 (8. September 2015)

Also bei mir knarzt nix. Auch ohne Fettpackung. Vielleicht einfach mal ordentlich säubern und dann mit etwas Schraubensicherung (mittelfest) gut anziehen. Fett zieht ja auch Staub an. Das kann dann auch wieder zur Geräuschentwicklung beitragen oder? 
Heute is die Refraktur 6 Wochen her und es geht zum Doc. Evtl haben mich meine Banshees bald wieder und ihr seid mich los.


----------



## Pannenpantani (8. September 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Nein, nimm Schraubensicherung! Mit Fett lösen sich die Schrauben irgendwann...


Ja, nee. Mit Fett hab ich nur die Bauteile gemeint. Schrauben natürlich ohne. Probier jetzt mal die Schraubensicherung.


----------



## osbow (8. September 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> *!!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!! *
> 
> Falls hier noch irgendwer eine zuverlässige Quelle für ein *2015er Spitfire in RAW* und *LARGE* kennt - bitte PN an mich.
> Kann auch in England oder sonst wo sein. Hauptsache die Rahmen sind "in stock".
> ...


http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/42125

Einfach die Anbauteile verkaufen...


----------



## osbow (8. September 2015)

osbow schrieb:


> http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/42125
> 
> Einfach die Anbauteile verkaufen...



Edit: Oder direkt den Frame hier ordern: http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/de/?a=41002


----------



## Caese (8. September 2015)

Pannenpantani schrieb:


> OK. Dann probier ich noch die Schraubensicherung. Erst hab ich alles nur "trocken" verbaut. Nach kurzer Zeit viel Geknarre. Dann mit Fett probiert. Letztens wieder leichtes Knarzen gehört. Jetzt also noch einmal mit Schraubensicherung.


Ich habe ganz zu Anfang nichts gefettet oder gesichert. Ergebnis war ein immer mal wieder auftretendes Knarzen und eine sich regelmäßig lösende Achse. Fetten der Kontaktflächen Ausfallenden/Flipchips hat eine leichte, aber keine finale Verbesserung gebracht. Tauschen der Originalachse gegen eine von DT-Swiss brachte nur zwischenzeitlich etwas, dann hat sich die Achse wieder und wieder gelöst. Seit die Kontaktflächen gefettet, die Originalachse wieder eingebaut und gesichert ist ... HIMMLISCHE STILLE (naja, bis auf das Tretlager das so langsam anfängt ... )


----------



## osbow (8. September 2015)

Ein Bike was nicht knarzt wird nicht ordentlich gefahren.


----------



## NoStyle (8. September 2015)

... oder, sagen wir mal 2x im Jahr, nicht gründlich genug gesäubert ... 
Ich habe mit knarzenden Dropouts/Achsen aber ebenfalls keinerlei Probleme. Die Dropouts sind "trocken" montiert, plus bisschen Schraubensicherung. Auf die HR-Achse ab und an etwas Fett (ausser Gewinden) und gut ist eigentlich. Inzwischen ist auf der kleinen Achs-Sicherungsschraube soviel Schmörkes drauf, die löst sich nicht mehr von allein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (8. September 2015)

osbow schrieb:


> Edit: Oder direkt den Frame hier ordern: http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/de/?a=41002



Ok - weitere Hinweise bitte als PN
Sonst ist das hier zu viel OT.

Alle bislang angeschriebenen Händler haben nichts für mich brauchbares aus 2015 mehr auf Lager - auch wenn sie das in Ihren (oftmals wohl "nicht Echtzeit-") Lagerbeständen angeben oder mit tollen Preisen locken  Ich habe jetzt mehrmals gelesen: "Kann ich Dir alles genauso besorgen!" und nen Tag später kam das Gegenteil dabei raus. Bernhard von Everyday26 konnte auch nur noch einen schwarzen in Large auftreiben...woher sollen die anderen dann kommen?? Es hat ja niemand zig frames direkt auf Lager (was ja auch klar ist).
Habe in England nahezu sämtliche auf der Banshee Seite gelisteten Händler angemailt. Hier und da gibts noch frames in M (mint) oder L (black). Mit Raw wirds wohl nichts mehr werden. Ist ja kein Ausschlusskriterium, aber es ist immer einen Versuch wert nochmal zu schauen. Vielleicht hätte ja hier jemand sofort gewußt, wo entsprechende frames noch lagernd sind...aber mittlerweile liegen mir interessante Angebote von 2016er Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer vor - da fällt die Entscheidung nicht mehr schwer. Warum soll ich mir nen 2015er frame holen wenn ich nichts dran spare und nicht die gewünschten Optionen (Farbe, Dämpfer) ordern kann?  
Von der Geometrie her sehe ich nicht die riesigen Unterschiede, bzw. 2015er und 2016er gefallen mir beide auf dem Papier - ich denke auch in Echt. Von daher....alles bestens


----------



## NoStyle (8. September 2015)

Dann nimm einen 2016er Spitfire, mit gewünschter Farbe und Dämpfer, zumal es preislich auch attraktiv erscheint! Die wesentliche Geo-Veränderung ist die Tretlagerhöhe. An den Kettenstreben, besonders Oberrohr/Reach hat sich ja kaum was gravierendes getan ...


----------



## deralteser (8. September 2015)

Eben, so siehts aus.


----------



## frogmatic (9. September 2015)

violentstorm schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde:
> fährt jemand von euch ein Spitfire V2 in small?
> Und kann mir jemand sagen, ob es für kleine Damen (165cm) fahrbar ist?


Ups, heute erst gesehen 
Der Überstand ist ziemlich niedrig, sogar S hat noch ein Gusset zum schon kurzen Sitzrohr. Die Mutter von meinem Sohn hat sich mal drübergestellt, das sah noch sinnvoll aus, und sie ist sogar <160...
Von daher würde ich sagen, ja. Kurzer Vorbau und nicht ganz so breiter Lenker sollten das übrige tun.

Bei Interesse an einer Probefahrt - Mittelhessen ist von überall in D gleich gut erreichbar


----------



## violentstorm (9. September 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ups, heute erst gesehen
> Der Überstand ist ziemlich niedrig, sogar S hat noch ein Gusset zum schon kurzen Sitzrohr. Die Mutter von meinem Sohn hat sich mal drübergestellt, das sah noch sinnvoll aus, und sie ist sogar <160...
> Von daher würde ich sagen, ja. Kurzer Vorbau und nicht ganz so breiter Lenker sollten das übrige tun.
> 
> Bei Interesse an einer Probefahrt - Mittelhessen ist von überall in D gleich gut erreichbar


Muss mich bei der Größe meiner Herzdame nochmal korrigieren; Sie ist 1, 56^^ kleiner Zahlendreher. 
Aktuell fährt sie ein Scott Spark Contessa in S (15zoll) und das passt echt gut. Hat leider nur etwas wenig Federweg und auch nur einen ganz kurzen Dämpfer. 
Der war dann bei längeren Abfahrten in unserem Urlaub kochend heiß. 

Auf das Angebot mit der Probefahrt komm ich gerne mal zurück, denke es wird aber wohl erst nächste Saison..


----------



## NoStyle (9. September 2015)

@violentstorm : Du hast ja jetzt mein altes Wildcard - daran könnte Sie zumindest die Rahmenhöhe checken! 
Das Wildcard in M hat ein 381mm Sitzrohr, 587mm Oberrohr, 409mm Reach.
Das Spitfire in S (MY13-15) hat ein 395mm Sitzrohr, 570mm Oberrohr, 407mm Reach.
Das Oberrohr ist beim M Spitfire schon etwas tiefer gezogen als beim M Wildcard und ist bei S sicher noch etwas tiefer, für mehr Überstand. Der Reach wäre im Stehen zumindest Vergleichbar. Das Oberrohr vom Wildcard wäre halt länger, bedingt durch den flacheren Sitzwinkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (9. September 2015)

Hab die ausfallenden auf mittlerer Position und eine 160mm Lyrik drin; mit einer aktuellen Pike auf 150mm, tiefe Ausfallenden-Position und Fahrerin-gerechten kürzeren Kurbeln, 170mm oder sogar 165mm, könnte das durchaus hinkommen.


----------



## Frorider86 (9. September 2015)

Moin Männers,

die ersten Ausfahrten (Davos, div. local Trails mit dem 2015er Spitfire liegen hinter mir. Das Ding ist scheiße....GEIL ! Mein bester "Blindkauf" bisher  
Das wollte ich in meiner endlosen Begeisterung einfach mal loswerden und villt zu der Einen oder Anderen Kaufentscheidung beitragen 

Grüße
Tobi

PS.: Moin Männers und Mädels, soweit vorhanden


----------



## malice (9. September 2015)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> die ersten Ausfahrten (Davos, div. local Trails mit dem 2015er Spitfire liegen hinter mir. Das Ding ist scheiße....GEIL ! Mein bester "Blindkauf" bisher
> Das wollte ich in meiner endlosen Begeisterung einfach mal loswerden und villt zu der Einen oder Anderen Kaufentscheidung beitragen
> ...



Das nennt man in Fachkreisen den Banshee-Effekt


----------



## NoStyle (9. September 2015)

Rrrrrischtiiiisch - der noch viel mehr zum Tragen käme wäre da ein Foto von dem Bock! 
@Frorider86 : Du kannst doch nicht einfach ´n Spitfire lobhudeln ohne dass man weiss wie´s ausschaut - das geht so nicht ...


----------



## Frorider86 (9. September 2015)

Hatte schon mal Bilder gezeigt....aber da bald (hoffentlich) die neue Kurbel da ist und das neue Gabeldesign dran ist, kommen demnächst neue entgültige Bilder 

Bis dahin der "unfertige" Zustand


----------



## deralteser (9. September 2015)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Hatte schon mal Bilder gezeigt....aber da bald (hoffentlich) die neue Kurbel da ist und das neue Gabeldesign dran ist, kommen demnächst neue entgültige Bilder
> 
> Bis dahin der "unfertige" Zustand


Ist man denn jemals richtig fertig mit deinem bike? Keine Ahnung wie oft ich schon gesagt habe, das meine bikes fertig sind....und dann....und dann....und dann...


----------



## Caese (9. September 2015)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> ...aber da bald (hoffentlich) die neue Kurbel da ist


hmm, was ist denn so falsch an der Kurbel? Die ist doch voll ok!? Der Rest -soweit erkennbar- gefällt, schön stimmig


----------



## Frorider86 (9. September 2015)

Danke dir  ...die Idee des Gefechtes ist komplett XT 2016. Also fehlt noch die passende Kurbel. In 175mm allerdings bisher ausverkauft
Schlecht ist die bishergie bistimmt nicht (Leihgabe vom Bikeshop)  ...bestellt war eben die XT, die hoffentlich bald ankommt


----------



## Ischi (10. September 2015)

Guten Morgen liebe Banshee Rider,

da hier ja doch einige Leute unterwegs sind, werfe ich mal folgende Frage in die Runde. Ich habe mich jetzt tatsächlich dafür Entschieden ein Spitfire zu holen (MJ 2015), Dämpfer wird ein EXT Storia. Ich bin gespannt wie Sau, aber das Angebot war einfach zu gut...
Jetzt brauche ich die passende (650B) Gabel dafür. Grundvoraussetzung, ich will alle Service selbst machen und auch die Teile dafür problemlos bekommen:
-Bos und Fox sind mir echt zu teuer, bzw. zu unsicher in der Wartung
-RS Pike, der Klassiker
-Matoc, günstig, aber wenn man den Tuning Fred durchliest, klingt mir das irgendwie nach viel ungenutztem Potential, bzw. kleinen Problemchen, worauf ich einfach keine Lust (Einstellbarkeit okay, aber ich will die Gabel fahren wie sie ist)
-DVO Diamond, auch schon teuer, etwas schwerer, keine Ahnung ob sich der Mehrpreis/-gewicht lohnt, aber in der Theorie eine Spitzengabel
Was meint ihr, ich bin bisher nur Stahlfedergabeln gefahren, kurz mal eine Deville und eine Pike. Die waren echt gut im Vergleich zur Stahlfederlyrik, aber wenn ich jetzt schon Geld in die Hand nehme, dann soll es "richtig" werden. Was ich nicht haben kann, sind wegsackende Gabeln bzw. undefinierte Federwegsmitte.

Hoffe auf etwas Entscheidungshilfe


----------



## 21XC12 (10. September 2015)

Die MRP Stage ist noch eine interessante Gabel. Die Formula 35 soll auch gut sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (10. September 2015)

X-Fusion Metric


----------



## frogmatic (10. September 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> X-Fusion Metric


Ne Metric im spitty?

Tut's da nicht auch eine Vengeance...?

Die MRP Stage kenne ich nicht, aber seit dem Desaster mit Ersatzteilversorgung für die Kettenführung (nämlich keiner - "neu kaufen") sind die bei uns unten durch


----------



## Caese (10. September 2015)

hmm... also wenn du dir so etwas edles und individuelles wie den EXT hinten reinsetzt, dann solltest du dir für vorne vielleicht von Bommelmaster seine USD-Gabel anfertigen lassen 

Mir erschließt sich nicht warum dir 700,-€ (?) es für den Dämpfer wert sind (wo der CCDBInline schon hervorragende Arbeit leistet und auch diverse günstigere Coil Dämpfer für gut befunden wurden), aber dann vorne rum "gespart" werden muss. Klar wird eine Pike und auch eine Mattoc 1a Arbeit vorne leisten, aber stimmig oder durchdacht empfinde ich das nicht.

Um auf deine Frage zurückzukommen: Von deinen aufgelisteten Gabeln geht mein Vote an die DVO Diamond - Weil zumindest im Ansatz so exklusiv wie der Dämpfer.


----------



## Pannenpantani (10. September 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Ist man denn jemals richtig fertig mit deinem bike? Keine Ahnung wie oft ich schon gesagt habe, das meine bikes fertig sind....und dann....und dann....und dann...


...im Gegenteil. Das einzige Radl, das ich mal wirklich fertig bekommen hab, wurde mir schnell langweilig und bald darauf verkauft. In meinen Augen gibts nix schlimmeres als mit einem Bike fertig zu werden. Das heißt für mich, die Leidenschaft zu der Mühle ist erloschen.

Wobei... mein Täglichindiearbeitfahrrad ist auch "fertig". Nur hab ich zu der Carbonschleuder (On One 456) nie richtige Leidenschaft entwickelt.


----------



## lakekeman (10. September 2015)

Ich würde dir die DVO empfehlen


----------



## Ischi (10. September 2015)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Antworten.
Dazu sei gesagt, mir kommt es nicht auf Exklusivität oder irgendwelche tollen Marken an, das Rad soll vor allem eins, funktionieren mit einem guten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Der Storia ist es nur geworden, weil ich Rahmen und Dämpfer zu einem echt guten Preis bekommen habe und ich einfach ein Fan von Stahlfederdämpfern bin. Dazu kommt die Problematik Wartung/Haltbarkeit, von Zugesetzten Shimanohebeln bis hin zu ablösenden Lyrik-Standrohrbeschichtungen hatte ich schon alles. Das Zeug soll einfach funktionieren und gut zu Servicen sein.
Rein von der Performance könnte ich mir schon vorstellen den Dämpfer mit einer Pike zu kombinieren, es stellt sich nur die Frage, ob eine DVO (oder andere) eine wirkliche Mehrleistung bietet, um das Geld auszugeben. Ein Bling-Bling Aufbau wird es eh nicht, dazu mache ich zu viel kaputt bzw. investiere die Kohle lieber für Bikereisen...


----------



## Bonvivant (10. September 2015)

Daumen hoch für Funktion und Bikereise vor Marketing! Könntest auch 'ne FAST-Kartusche in die Pike bauen - oder später mal die Öhlinskartusche. Funktioniert gut und ist exklusiver. Und exklusiver ist schneller


----------



## NoStyle (10. September 2015)

@Ischi : Meine Meinung kennst Du ja.  
Eine BOS Deville ist kaum zu schlagen, aber ein kaum möglicher eigener Service (sollte er denn notwendig sein) ist sicher ein Nachteil. Dazu muss man auch Glück haben mit einem adäquaten Angebot - ich hatte das wohl, sonst wäre die nicht drin gewesen. Formula 35 und DVO sind exklusiv und teuer, dann lieber einen Trip innerhalb Europas oder Kanada again. Ich schließe mich gerne an, wenn möglich ... 
Ich tendiere zur Manitou Mattoc wegen bestem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Eigener Service geht, tuning auch. Oder Pike - der Tip von Bonvivant bezüglich nachrüstbarer Kartuschen ist auch eine gute Option!


----------



## R.C. (10. September 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Formula 35 und DVO sind exklusiv und teuer,  [...]



Es sei denn, man bekommt die Formula zu einem billigeren Preis als eine Mattoc (bei der DVO wohl eher nicht der Fall)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (10. September 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Es sei denn, man bekommt die Formula zu einem billigeren Preis als eine Mattoc (bei der DVO wohl eher nicht der Fall)


Irgendwelche individuellen Spezial-Freundschafts-Superkontakte-Deals werden Ischl kaum weiterbringen ...


----------



## R.C. (10. September 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Irgendwelche individuellen Spezial-Freundschafts-Superkontakte-Deals werden Ischl kaum weiterbringen ...



Genau um die geht es nicht (die kriegt man auch am ehesten fuer Fox).


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. September 2015)

Also ich bin mit meiner Mattoc sehr sehr sehr zufrieden und habe inzwischen eine zweite... Soviel dazu


----------



## mfux (10. September 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ne Metric im spitty?
> 
> Tut's da nicht auch eine Vengeance...?



Wo ist da der Unterschied? Natürlich mit 160mm FW.
Falls ich mir doch bald mal ein Spitfire zuleg, vorne Metric, hinten den X-Fusion-Dämpfer....


----------



## Ischi (10. September 2015)

Stimmt, Kartuschen zum Nachrüsten könnten als spätere Option eine Überlegung wert sein.

Weiß einer, wie es bei X-Fusion bzw. Manitou mit der Ersatzteil/Wartungsteilebeschaffung aussieht. Bei Rock Shox bekommt ja alles, inkl. Öl usw. DVO redet ja zumindest davon, dass die Produkte darauf hin ausgelegt sind.
Wie gesagt, Ersatzteilversorgung/Servicefreundlichkeit ist ein Muss.


----------



## Caese (10. September 2015)

Als die Gabelentscheidung (Pike/Mattoc) ~ Mitte letzten Jahres für mich anstand, waren Ersatzteile für die Mattoc sehr rar; man kam wohl nur schwer der enormen Nachfrage für die Gabel hinterherkam. Das kann sich aber auch langsam eingependelt haben, im Mattoc Thread kriegst du da sicher eine schnelle Antwort drauf.

Wenn du eine easy-set-and-forget-Gabel willst, leicht zu Servicen, gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis etc., dann führt imho kein Weg an der Pike vorbei. Die interessantere Gabel ist für mich aber ohne Frage die Mattoc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scnc (10. September 2015)

@Ischi: Besitze sowohl die Pike als auch die Mattoc und bin beide schon im Spitfire gefahren. Bin rein von der Performance mit beiden zufrieden, würde aber, sollte ich mich entscheiden müssen, wohls die Mattoc behalten. Jedoch was die Sorglosgabel angeht, sehe ich die Pike im Vorteil. Einfach dadurch, dass die Mattoc langsam Federweg verliert ("Dorado" Effekt und einfach zu beheben) und Öl von der Positiv- in die Negativ-Luftkammer wandert. Da ist die Pike definitiv entspannter.
Dafür ist die Manitou Gabel mMn einfacher zu servicen (Bladder vs. herkömmliche Kartusche) und intern anzupassen.
Denke am Schluss entscheiden die eigenen Bedürfnisse welche der zwei Gabeln man besser mag.

edit: Bild weils ne Galerie ist.


----------



## imperator jo (10. September 2015)

schaut gut aus! ist die Gabel selbst lackiert?


----------



## malice (10. September 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meiner Mattoc sehr sehr sehr zufrieden und habe inzwischen eine zweite... Soviel dazu



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Meine funktioniert out-of-the box hervorragend, musste außer Luft reinpumpen nichts daran machen


----------



## böser_wolf (10. September 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ne Metric im spitty?
> 
> Tut's da nicht auch eine Vengeance...?



ähmm im spity ne vangance ?? 
du meinst wohl die sweep   wenn dann hlr kartusche
vertrieb macht *Shocker Distribution*
teile und rep  macht lemon shox in nbg   für x-fusion 
nicht mehr reset racing was ja wohl schwierig war 
da gibts jetzt wohl auch die hlr kartusche für die sweep 

ich fahr ne sweep im spiti 
und ne vegance r mit hlr kartusche im nicolai 
beides top gabeln  
x-fusion vector hlr air hab ich auch fürs nicolai 
sehr geiles fahrwerk 
da test ich grad einen cc db coil 

x-fusion =sehr geiles fahrwerk


----------



## frogmatic (10. September 2015)

Alter... ich schenk dir 'ne Anstaltspackung Kommas 

Ich meinte schon Vengeance, selbst fahre ich eine Lyrik.
Leider kenne ich die X-Fusion Gabeln nicht persönlich, habe nur einen Vector HLR Air. Ich hätte die Metric für Overkill gehalten, aber der @mfux kennt sie anscheinend.

Um mal auf die Fragestellung zurückzukommen: die Mattoc hate ich noch nicht in der Hand, aber meiner Erfahrung nach sind Manitou und Rock Shox Gabeln sehr gutmütig wenn man sie selbst unterhalten will, und RS ist m.E. führend, was Ersatzteilversorgung angeht. Bei DVO usw. wüsste ich es nicht.


----------



## san_andreas (10. September 2015)

Falls jemand Interesse hat, würde ich meine BOS Deville mit 170mm abgeben.

Ich hab mal Lust auf was anderes !


----------



## mfux (10. September 2015)

@frogmatic:
Wo siehst du nen Unterschied? 
Hab selber nur ne Venegance...


----------



## Kharne (10. September 2015)

Gibbet die Vengeance denn jetzt mit 650B Chassis? 

Wenn schon nen Storia hinten, dann bitte auch vorne ne Metric, die auf 160mm traveln und entweder Bionicon Kartusche oder direkt ne echte Feder rein


----------



## frogmatic (10. September 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> @frogmatic:
> Wo siehst du nen Unterschied?
> Hab selber nur ne Venegance...


Ist die Metric nicht noch eine Nummer mächtiger (instinktiv hätte ich die in Richtung RS Totem eingeordnet, das wäre aber falsch)?
Ich sehe aber gerade dass es die Vengeance gar nicht mehr gibt, und die Metric nicht wirklich schwerer ist...

Immerhin noch eine Männergabel mit 20mm Achse 
Warum habe ich noch keine?!?


----------



## lakekeman (10. September 2015)

Bei nem Coil hinten würd ich auch vorne auf ne ähnliche Performance setzen, sonst fährt es sich ggf. etwas komisch. Zumindest mach ich es so.
Meine Erfahrung: Diamond > Vengeance Coil HLR > Pike > Mattoc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (10. September 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ist die Metric nicht noch eine Nummer mächtiger (instinktiv hätte ich die in Richtung RS Totem eingeordnet, das wäre aber falsch)?
> Ich sehe aber gerade dass es die Vengeance gar nicht mehr gibt, und die Metric nicht wirklich schwerer ist...
> 
> Immerhin noch eine Männergabel mit 20mm Achse
> Warum habe ich noch keine?!?



Nö, kommen beide mit 36mm Standrohren. Vorteil der Metric ist, dass sie ab Werk ne Bohrung für 160mm FW hat, und 10mm kürzer baut bei gleichem Federweg. Trotzdem ist die Vengeance ne Top Gabel


----------



## Ischi (11. September 2015)

Also, zur Auflösung, es wird jetzt eine Mattoc mit später folgendem IRT-System. Irgendwann muss man sich mal Entscheiden und wahrscheinlich haben alle ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Ich denke die Preis-/Leistung passt.
Jetzt heißt es Teile abwarten, ich melde mich dann, wenn ich weiß wie es sich fährt


----------



## NoStyle (11. September 2015)

@Ischi : Gute Wahl mein Freund - ich bin gespannt! 

Ich habe mich seid 2012/13 nicht mehr großartig um einen Überblick bemüht, aber:
Gibt es eigentlich noch Stahlfedergabeln im 14 bis 16cm Federwegs-Segment?

By the way: Gibt es eine Empfehlung für eine 650B Felge, Innenbreite ca. 30-35mm? Alu oder Carbon wäre erstmal egal, ebenso wie Gewicht. Dauerhaltbarkeit wäre mir wichtiger ...


----------



## R.C. (11. September 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch Stahlfedergabeln im 14 bis 16cm Federwegs-Segment?



Marzzocchi sind die einzigen, nachdem XFusion keine mehr baut.



NoStyle schrieb:


> By the way: Gibt es eine Empfehlung für eine 650B Felge, Innenbreite ca. 30-35mm? Alu oder Carbon wäre erstmal egal, ebenso wie Gewicht. Dauerhaltbarkeit wäre mir wichtiger ...



Wenn die 481er so ist, wie die restlichen neuen DT, waere die eine Empfehlung wert - ist aber derzeit noch teuer.


----------



## culoduro (11. September 2015)

es gibt auch eine neue Spank Spike in 650b. Die Oozy trail wird upgedated auf 30 mm Innenweite. Heisst trail 345 glaube ich.

Fahre selber die Track Mack Evo in 650b, die hält auch was aus bei knapp 30mm innen, und ist recht günstig.


----------



## NoStyle (11. September 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Marzzocchi sind die einzigen, nachdem XFusion keine mehr baut ...


Danke! Da gibt es wohl dann die Marzocchi 350 NCR Titanium (170mm) und die 350 R (160mm) - immerhin ... 


R.C. schrieb:


> ... Wenn die 481er so ist, wie die restlichen neuen DT, waere die eine Empfehlung wert - ist aber derzeit noch teuer.


@odysseus 
Die schau ich mir alle mal an, danke.


----------



## böser_wolf (11. September 2015)

wenn ich gerade Geld hätte......
Revel


----------



## osbow (11. September 2015)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wenn ich gerade Geld hätte......
> Revel


Kann man die schon kaufen?


----------



## böser_wolf (11. September 2015)

ich denk nicht,zum Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (11. September 2015)

Glück wäre mal wenn X-Fusion einen funktionierenden D-Land Vertrieb hätte und man die Sachen auch kaufen könnte, oder ist dem inzwischen so? Anno 2012/13 und 14 war das mit Reset-Racing mal ziemlich dröge ... ne Slant oder Sweep oder Hilo Hydraulik-Stütze war nicht aufzutreiben und ein großes Bemühen von R.-R. war auch nicht spürbar ...


----------



## frogmatic (11. September 2015)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wenn ich gerade Geld hätte......
> Revel


Oje, 20mm Achse - sowas von old school 

Warum will ich jetzt auf einmal eine haben???


----------



## böser_wolf (11. September 2015)

haha
aber ich glaub die kommt nicht
die von Shocker wussten auf der Eurobike nix davon
aber auf der X-Fusion seite wird sie als"Must have 2026" angepriesen   hmmm 
http://www.shocker-distribution.com/


----------



## Caese (11. September 2015)

Ist schon wieder April?


----------



## Caese (11. September 2015)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> haha
> aber ich glaub die kommt nicht
> die von Shocker wussten auf der Eurobike nix davon
> aber auf der X-Fusion seite wird sie als"Must have 2026" angepriesen   hmmm
> http://www.shocker-distribution.com/



doch nicht April - auf der homepage von x-fusion steht 2016


----------



## Kharne (11. September 2015)

Die Revel ist doch´n alter Hut...

Ne Vengeance kannst du, rein theoretisch, auch mit 140mm Fw fahren, loch bohren und Feder entsprechend kürzen -> Voila.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornspirit (11. September 2015)

Weil wir gerade bei Gabeln sind, bei einem Online Händler gibts gerade eine 650b Pike mit 150mm für 499.- 

Noch was zu einem älterem Thema, evtl Interessiert es jemand. Eine Rock Shox Maxle Lite für 150mm passt auch, einfach ein Stück Gewinde kürzen, fahre ich gerade so.
Hatte eine über und dachte mir ich probiers einfach mal.


----------



## frfreshman (11. September 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Nö, kommen beide mit 36mm Standrohren. Vorteil der Metric ist, dass sie ab Werk ne Bohrung für 160mm FW hat, und 10mm kürzer baut bei gleichem Federweg. Trotzdem ist die Vengeance ne Top Gabel




Die Bohrung hat die Vengeance auch.


----------



## NoStyle (12. September 2015)

Übrigens: Die Banshee-HP ist wieder up-to-date, mit den 2016er Bikes und allen technischen Daten.
*http://www.bansheebikes.com*


----------



## Cirest (12. September 2015)

auszug aus der hochtour von heute. die vielen spitzkehren zu fahren war mit dem 29er ein ziemliches gehacke. hinsichtlich der steilstufen und steilabfahrten sollte man allerdings die single trail skala etwas nach unten editieren. kostet das prime nur ein müdes lächeln.  (dennoch: dieser spezielle trail hätte/hat mit nem 26" mehr spass gemacht, auch wenn ich damit weniger stellen geschafft hätte)


----------



## sb9999 (13. September 2015)

Hier mal mein neues 29er Phantom in M. Ist bewusst ein eher leichter und Budget orientierter Aufbau geworden. Aufrüsten kann ich später ggf. noch.





Phantom 29 in M
Rock Shox Sekor Gold Solo Air 130mm / Monarch RT
Sram X9 2x10 / Elixir 9 / RaceFace Evolve 22/36
Notubes Flow EX / DT 350 / Tubeless
Syntace Alu High 5 780mm / Force 60mm
So wie es da steht ~13,5kg.

"Probleme" habe ich momentan noch mit der Abstimmung des Hinterbaus. Mit 25% SAG nutze ich (85kg netto) den FW hinten nicht gut aus (ca.1,5 cm "Luft"). Vorne an der einfachen Sektor passt hingegen alles erstaunlich gut (kein wegsacken, saubere FW Ausnutzung). Insgesamt fühlt sich das bike straff aber sehr gut an. Das ich den FW nicht voll ausnutze merke ich erst unten beim blick auf den Sag Ring.

Die Endprogression beim Hinterbau/Dämpfer scheint mir für meine Fahrweise zu hoch. Habe es mal mit 30% versucht und es ist nicht viel besser. Werde jetzt mal auf doof schauen ob es sich mit 35% irgendwie noch passabel fährt. Ansonsten mal zum Dämpfertuner oder härter reinhalten beim fahren.


----------



## 21XC12 (13. September 2015)

@sb9999 
Das Foto fehlt! Oder is das nur bei mir so?


----------



## deralteser (13. September 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @sb9999
> Das Foto fehlt! Oder is das nur bei mir so?


Sehe auch nix.


----------



## BrotherMo (13. September 2015)

+ 1


----------



## Jussi (13. September 2015)

Das ist ja auch ein Phantom


----------



## Brainspiller (13. September 2015)

Jetzt bin ich auch mal dazu gekommen ordentliche Bilder vom neuen Rad zu machen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb9999 (14. September 2015)

Das Forum mag scheinbar externen content nicht. Habs es mal hier hochgeladen und neu verlinkt.

Ach ja: Etwas mehr Sag und das mit dem Dämpfer gefällt nun auch.


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. September 2015)

Kleiner Spyshot, am WE das Pyre mal ausgiebig getest. Läuft extrem gut, der Hinterbau gefällt mir besonders gut, dank VPP vermittelt er den Eindruck, dass deutlich mehr Federweg zur Verfügung steht, als tatsächlich vorhanden. In Verbindung mit dem Fox Float CDT eine tolle Performance


----------



## 21XC12 (14. September 2015)

Sorry für Off Topic ...
falls jemand 26" Dropouts 142x12 brauch PN an mich.


----------



## NoStyle (15. September 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Sorry für Off Topic ...
> falls jemand 26" Dropouts 142x12 brauch PN an mich.


Hier! Ich! PN kommt gleich ...


----------



## san_andreas (15. September 2015)

Hab auch noch welche vom Rune in 142 x 12mm für 26", wenn jemand die brauchen kann.


----------



## el Lingo (15. September 2015)

Habe ich auch noch über, mit allem Drum und Dran


----------



## malice (15. September 2015)

Würde evtl. mal dem Tipp folgen und die 26"er dropouts mit 650b HR testen, dafür hätte ich auch noch Bedarf. Jemand der das so bereits aktiv praktiziert einen groben Richtwert wieviel Luft man dafür zwischen Reifen und Rahmen über haben sollte?


----------



## NoStyle (15. September 2015)

@malice : Für das Spitfire (!) kann ich folgendes sagen: Die engste Stelle ist das kleine mittlere Querstreben-Blech im Hinterbau, etwas über dem Umwerfer.
Mittlere Flipchip-Stellung, Reifen HansDampf 2.25 = 7-8mm Platz an dieser Stelle. Mit HighRoller II 2.3 sind es ca. 5-6mm. Im steilen Chip-Setting etwas weniger, im flachen etwas mehr. 2.4er Reifen würde ich so nicht mehr fahren wollen, aber bis 2.3 geht das im Spitfire. Das Rune hat eine etwas andere Hinterbau-Geometrie (kürzere Kettenstreben bei längeren Links) und bietet vermutlich weniger Platz ...

Edit: Das gilt für Spitfire MY 2013/14/15!!! 
Die 2016er haben leicht kürzere Kettenstreben. Ob jetzt Rohre tatsächlich kürzer sind, oder sich dies nur durch den steileren Sitzwinkel und leicht geänderte Link-Drehpunkte ergibt, weiss ich nicht. Bei kürzeren Rohren wäre 650B in 26er Dropouts dann fast nicht mehr möglich ... !


----------



## US. (15. September 2015)

Hi,

wie ist denn die *Reifenfreiheit in der Breite* beim Rune/ Spitfire zu beurteilen?
Was ich auf Bildern beurteilen kann, scheint das großzügig bemessen zu sein.
Könnt ihr das bestätigen? Geht sich da evtl auch ein Reifen wie der WTB Breakout 2,5" oder Magic Mary 2,5" auf breiter Felge aus? Die haben an der Reifenflanke rund 65mm.

Dankeschön, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (15. September 2015)

@US. : Die Breite ist kein Thema - mit Innenweite von 81-82mm an Sitz- und Kettenstreben passen sogar Semi-Fat/Plus-Reifen bis ca. 2.8 oder 72-74mm Breite problemlos rein! 
Auf mtbr.com Banshee-Forum gibt es ein paar Aufbauten dieser Art ...


----------



## US. (15. September 2015)

Top Danke für die Antwort. Das liest man gerne 
Das Banshee Rune wird mir irgendwie immer sympathischer....

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## NoStyle (15. September 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Top Danke für die Antwort. Das liest man gerne
> Das Banshee Rune wird mir irgendwie immer sympathischer....
> 
> Gruß, Uwe


Hier mal ein Beispiel: Rune, 650B Dropouts, WTB Trailblazers 2.8 (650B+). Mir fällt leider der Besitzer/User nicht mehr ein, ist aber aus dem hiesigen Forum! 
Sluette, war das von Dir? 






Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## böser_wolf (15. September 2015)

wenn wir jetzt hinten einen 26+ nehmen würden und vorn einen 29er 
würde das Rad langsam wie  eine Motorenduro auschauen  
mal schaun wann das kommt


----------



## malice (15. September 2015)

Überzeugend! Also falls wer noch seine 26" 142er dropouts günstig abgeben will PN


----------



## US. (15. September 2015)

Danke für das aussagekräftige Beispiel. Beeindruckend.

Der Trailblazer ist übrigens genauso breit wie der 2,5er Breakout oder ein 2,5er Schwalbe.
Hier eine äusserst intressante Tabelle wo das Mass von Draht zu Draht diverser Reifen aufgetragen ist.
http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/wh...ut-27-5-screen-shot-2015-04-21-6.45.40-pm.jpg

Dennoch ist so ein Reifen auf einer breiten Felge ein gewaltiger Klopper und für mich eh das Maximum was ich mir antun würde.
Gruss Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (15. September 2015)

malice schrieb:


> Überzeugend! Also falls wer noch seine 26" 142er dropouts günstig abgeben will PN


Ich hab hier welche liegen.
Kannst mal testen ob's dir taugt.


----------



## malice (16. September 2015)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Ich hab hier welche liegen.
> Kannst mal testen ob's dir taugt.



Awesome, sehr gern


----------



## MKPaulus (16. September 2015)

mein händler hat mir fälschlicherweise für meinen 26 zoll lrs die 650b ausfallenden geschickt. fahr damit rum und kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen. hat jemandähnliche erfahrungen gemacht (banshee spitfire). würdet ihr die 650b ausfallenden behalten oder die 26" er nehmen und die 650b zurückschicken?

langer vs. kurzer radstand.

was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## san_andreas (16. September 2015)

Lohnt sich das, im
Rune mal die 26er Ausfallenden mit dem 650b Laufrad auszuprobieren ?
Oder wird das eh alles zu eng ?


----------



## frogmatic (16. September 2015)

MKPaulus schrieb:


> mein händler hat mir fälschlicherweise für meinen 26 zoll lrs die 650b ausfallenden geschickt. fahr damit rum und kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen. hat jemandähnliche erfahrungen gemacht (banshee spitfire). würdet ihr die 650b ausfallenden behalten oder die 26" er nehmen und die 650b zurückschicken?
> 
> langer vs. kurzer radstand.
> 
> was sagt ihr dazu?


Welche Größe fährst du denn?
Je größer das Rad desto positiver sollten etwas längere Kettenstreben sein. Liteville bewirbt ja sogar angepasste Kettenstreben.


----------



## MKPaulus (16. September 2015)

Fahr größe M.


----------



## Pornspirit (16. September 2015)

MKPaulus schrieb:


> mein händler hat mir fälschlicherweise für meinen 26 zoll lrs die 650b ausfallenden geschickt. fahr damit rum und kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen. hat jemandähnliche erfahrungen gemacht (banshee spitfire). würdet ihr die 650b ausfallenden behalten oder die 26" er nehmen und die 650b zurückschicken?
> 
> langer vs. kurzer radstand.
> 
> was sagt ihr dazu?



Machs doch einfach von deinen Vorlieben bzw. trailbedingungen abhängig. Fahre auch ein spiti in M. Wenn ich auf den kurvigen trails Zuhause unterwegs bin fahre ich lieber die 26" Ausfaller und wenns mal schneller wird, zb im Park, kommen die 650er dran. Der Unterschied ist jetzt nicht riesig aber bei kurven und speed spürbar. Falls du gut damit zurecht kommst, behalte sie.


----------



## iceis (16. September 2015)

Und wenn du prozentual ausrechnest wieviel das an der Länge ändert kannst auch gleich die Langen dranlassen, wenn man ne sauenge Kurve überhaupt fahren kann dann kann man das halt auch mit den langen Ausfallenden.


----------



## culoduro (17. September 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das, im
> Rune mal die 26er Ausfallenden mit dem 650b Laufrad auszuprobieren ?
> Oder wird das eh alles zu eng ?



Ardent 2.25 passt , sonst nicht viel... und nur in der low/slack Einstellung..


----------



## R.C. (17. September 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das, im
> Rune mal die 26er Ausfallenden mit dem 650b Laufrad auszuprobieren ?
> Oder wird das eh alles zu eng ?



Speci und Maxxis 2.3er passen haben nicht genug Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (17. September 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Speci und Maxxis 2.3er passen haben nicht genug Platz.



Also 2,3er von Maxxis /  Speci passen, andere nicht.


----------



## R.C. (17. September 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Also 2,3er von Maxxis /  Speci passen, andere nicht.



Oh, sorry, da ist was durcheinander gekommen, das 'passen' gehoert weg. Die 2.3er haben nicht genug Platz zur Verbindungsstrebe zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe, das waren IIRC so 2-3mm auf jeder Seite.


----------



## san_andreas (17. September 2015)

Ahso, danke !


----------



## NoStyle (17. September 2015)

MKPaulus schrieb:


> mein händler hat mir fälschlicherweise für meinen 26 zoll lrs die 650b ausfallenden geschickt. fahr damit rum und kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen. hat jemandähnliche erfahrungen gemacht (banshee spitfire). würdet ihr die 650b ausfallenden behalten oder die 26" er nehmen und die 650b zurückschicken?
> 
> langer vs. kurzer radstand.
> 
> was sagt ihr dazu?


Warum nicht "sowohl als auch" statt "entweder - oder"? 

Die Dropouts sind zwar kein Schnapper, aber hier haben ja ein paar Leute ihre zum Verkauf angeboten ... ich finde, die Investition lohnt sich!
Ich war froh bei meinem Spitfire damals beide bestellt zu haben. So kann man beides probieren, hat Optionen und muss sich nicht festlegen. Gerade weil Du 26" fährst bekommst Du eh keine Probleme bezüglich Reifenfreiheit. Und wenn Du später vielleicht auf 650B LRS wechselst bist Du bereits safe ...


----------



## Maxey (17. September 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

eine kurzr Frage, hat jemand ein Rune in M oder L was man im Raum Lörrach, Todtnau oder Freiburg mal Probefahren kann?

Grüße Max


----------



## HansDampf89 (17. September 2015)

ich habe ein Rune in Größe L und bin am Samstag damit in Sasbachwalden... wenn du dorthin kommst kannst du gerne mal testen


----------



## jojo.s_86 (18. September 2015)

Hi Leute!! Hammer Bikes hier!!!

Möchte mir im Winter einen neuen Rahmen kaufen. Heißer Favorit ist das Spitfire!!  

Was wiegt der Rahmen?? Bzw was wiegen eure Aufbauten?? 

Besten Dank schon einmal!!!!

Grüße Jo


----------



## Frorider86 (18. September 2015)

Ich müsste jetzt lügen, aber Rahmen raw "M" mit DB Inline und Achse lag bei 3650g.
...schlagt mich, wenn ich mich irre. Achte nicht so genau auf Masseangaben

Zur Masse sei jedoch gesagt, dass es nicht der leichteste Rahmen ist, jedoch hätte ich keine Bedenken damit auch im Bikepark zu rollen   ...die paar Gramm mehr lohnen sich, wäre daher mein Fazit


----------



## Fluffy1 (18. September 2015)

Namens zusammen !! Ist zufällig jemand von euch n Legend Fahrer ?? 
Hab da n Problem bei meinem mit dem Pedalrückschlag kennt das wer ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxey (19. September 2015)

Hoi, 
Fahre das liegend. 
Hab keine Probleme mit merklichem pedaleückschlag.


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. September 2015)

Liegend merkt man das ja auch nicht... (Haaaaaaahaaaaaaaa)


----------



## Kharne (19. September 2015)

Fluffy1 schrieb:


> Namens zusammen !! Ist zufällig jemand von euch n Legend Fahrer ??
> Hab da n Problem bei meinem mit dem Pedalrückschlag kennt das wer ??



Old School VPP -> Wenn Kettenblatt und SAG nicht auf den mm passen haste schön ekelhaften Pedalrückschlag


----------



## 21XC12 (19. September 2015)

Ich war mal so frei und habe dem DARKSIDE einen eigenen Thread erstellt.

-> klick mich <-

Dann landet hier in der Galarie weniger unpassender Content.


----------



## Caese (19. September 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei und habe dem DARKSIDE einen eigenen Thread erstellt.
> 
> -> klick mich <-
> 
> Dann landet hier in der Galarie weniger unpassender Content.


und die gemütliche Stimmung ist dahin; na schönen Dank auch


----------



## 21XC12 (19. September 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> und die gemütliche Stimmung ist dahin; na schönen Dank auch


So sind aber die Infos für's Darkside kompakter zusammengefasst. Ändert auch nichts an der gemütlichen Stimmung und dem kollegialen Verhalten der Leute hier im Thread untereinander. Ich hör jetzt ja nicht plötzlich auf hier zu schreiben und die anderen sicher auch nicht. Ist halt nur ein wenig strukturierter. Ob's überhaupt genutzt / angenommen wird ist ja auch nicht gesagt mein Bester.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feliks (19. September 2015)

Urlaub im Vinschgau, Piz Chavaltsch.. Pitti Platsch


----------



## deralteser (19. September 2015)

@21XC12
 Der Hermes-Shop hat mir nach 1 1/2 Wochen andauernden Päckchen - Stress doch noch was feines geliefert [Wechsel von Air auf Coil]:



 

 



Ich bin übrigens sehr auf Deinen 650b Umbau gespannt und drück Dir die Daumen das Du nen entsprechendes Boxxer Casting auftreibst! Dank Dir hab ich jetzt noch mehr Ideen für den Winter im Kopf....
Bitte halt uns immer schön auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## 21XC12 (19. September 2015)

@deralteser
Sehr geil! Find's echt klasse mit Coil Fahrwerk! 

Das Casting hab ich hier schon liegen. Die 650B Dropouts hab ich heute montiert. Da der Laufradsatz eh noch dauert werde ich mir etwas mehr Zeit lassen für ein paar Decals für das Casting zu kreieren. Außerdem warte ich noch auf die Rückmeldung von Sport Import, weil ich beim Umbau vom Casting nix falsch machen möchte. Im Grunde sind die Castings so vorbereitet das sie direkt eingebaut werden können. Ist also ganz easy. Aber der Rebound Adjuster meiner 2014 Boxxer Worldcup ist etwas dicker als der der Charger. Unten im Casting ist eine Reduzierhülse die raus muss. Ich gehe davon aus die ist nur mit Loctite verklebt und kann einfach nach innen ausgeschlagen werden. Aber bevor ich mit ner passenden Nuss und nem Hammer zu Werk schreite warte ich lieber die Antwort von Sport Import ab.

Hier auf dem Bild das silberne Ding muss weg.





Mit den Decals bin ich mir auch noch nicht ganz sicher. Ich hab noch ein Set hier rumliegen. Die gleichen Decals die ich jetzt auf dem 26" Casting habe. Aber irgendwie möchte ich erstmal was Neues ausprobieren. Eigentlich wollte ich ein Casting in mattschwarz, aber das ist überall erst wieder frühstens ab Januar lieferbar. Solange wollte ich jetzt doch nicht warten und hab mir halt das glänzende bestellt. Ich denke ich werde mal Decals in mattschwarz testen. Dann passt's auch gut zum Rahmen. Aber das ganze Set entwerfe ich selbst. Mal sehen ... etwas mit Banshee oder Darksideschriftzug vielleicht.


----------



## deralteser (19. September 2015)

Ich bin gespannt! Danke für den Input!
Ich finde es nach wie vor unglaublich geil, das man mit dem Darkside (Klar! Nicht nur mit dem Darkside) solche Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten hat. Langweilig kann es da kaum werden. Das bike hat mir bis jetzt einfach nur Bock gemacht - Ups..... da bin ich wohl zum Banshee- Fanboy mutiert.

Habe übrigends was gelbes vorbestellt - die Spannung steigt


----------



## BrotherMo (20. September 2015)

Gute Wahl.....


----------



## BommelMaster (20. September 2015)

mein schönes V1 Spitty bekommt neues Leben eingehaucht

Tune LRS King Kong mit Flow Ex und Messerspeichen
Tune Six Pack Kurbeln
1x10 Schaltung mit kompletter XTR 985 
Renthal Lite und der geile Syncros Fric
Reverb stealth in 150mm kommt noch ran
Avid Juicy Ultimate
meine Federgabel

einen schönen 190er Dämpfer bräuchte ich noch. am besten irgendwas exotisches - Vorschläge? Der Sid ist nicht so der Hammer.

freu mich wenns fertig ist


----------



## Dakeyras (20. September 2015)

Über den McLeod liest man recht viel gutes...  

Edit: gut, was exotisches isser nich... 


Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## BommelMaster (20. September 2015)

mh

sollt halt irgend ein altes billiges ding sein, andernfalls bau ich mir selber einen 

so ein alter cane creed dämpfer wär cool


----------



## deralteser (20. September 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> mh
> 
> sollt halt irgend ein altes billiges ding sein, andernfalls bau ich mir selber einen
> 
> so ein alter cane creed dämpfer wär cool



Los! Bau einen!


----------



## BommelMaster (20. September 2015)

sachte sachte, ist ja schon fast fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (20. September 2015)

manitou swinger


----------



## HansDampf89 (21. September 2015)

Hab mein Rune am Samstag in Sasbachwalden mal ordentlich eingesaut 
Ich liebe dieses Bike einfach


----------



## Ischi (21. September 2015)

Sooo, ich habe tatsächlich, nach fast 5 langen Jahren einen Nachfolger für mein geliebtes Wildcard gefunden. Was soll ich sagen, gutes Angebot, mein altes Rad schon noch prima, aber einfach ziemlich zerranzt. Bisher war ich 3 mal auf den Hometrails unterwegs, nichts extrem wildes, aber es fühlt sich immer besser an. Natürlich muss ich mich noch durch die ganzen Einstellungen fummeln, aber das Werkwerk ist schon ein kleiner Staubsauger





Parts:
-Spitfire 2015 M
-Manitou Mattoc/EXT Storia
-DT Swiss EX471 auf DT350
-1 Grad Winkelsteuersatz
-Sram GX Kassette mit XT 11fach Schaltung und alter XT Kurbel
-Shimano Zee Bremse

Gewicht: etwa 14,5kg
Die Pedale werden auch noch orange, aber die Stecken in der Post fest.

Und gleich noch in Aktion


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. September 2015)

Der Oberhammer!!!! Gratuliere!


----------



## 21XC12 (21. September 2015)

Sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## deralteser (21. September 2015)

Puah! Ich will auch
Sieht klasse aus!


----------



## 21XC12 (21. September 2015)

Auf deins bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## deralteser (21. September 2015)

@21XC12 He,He...ich auch
Die meisten Anbauteile liegen bereit. Was haben denn die Spitfire-Piloten hier für Steuersätze verbaut? Empfehlungen?


----------



## Kharne (21. September 2015)

Reset!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livanh (21. September 2015)

Ohne Worte, der Oberhammer das Rad!


----------



## malice (21. September 2015)

Awww eine Schönheit mehr


----------



## san_andreas (21. September 2015)

Der Kabelsalat mit den Kabelbindern ist übel.

Sonst....absolut geil !


----------



## 21XC12 (21. September 2015)

Hab en 50mm Spank Spike. Würde gerne mal 40 oder sogar 30mm testen.


----------



## Jussi (21. September 2015)

Sehr schönes Spitty! 
Top Rad !!!

Kabelsalat geht allerdings gar nicht, da geht noch was! Auch der Schaltzug ist etwas Stramm. 
Nen Tip, man sieht es leider nicht, die Sitzstrebe musst du noch schützen gegen Kettenschlagen.
Ebenso die Strebe zwischen Sitz und Kettenstrebe!

Und noch ne Frage hat der Storia einen Lock? Funzt der gut? Wurde der Dämpfer auf dich und dein Rad abgestimmt?


----------



## Ischi (22. September 2015)

Schön, dass das Bike gefällt, ich bin auch schon recht angetan, man gewöhnt sich immer mehr daran 

Ich gebe zu, die Kabelführung ist vielleicht etwas wirr, aber so kann ich zumindest erstmal nichts abreißen. Die Kabel sind erstmal eher zu lang, da kann ich bei Gelegenheit noch etwas rumoptimieren. Strebenschutz schaue ich nochmal.

Beim Dämpfer bin ich noch am Rumprobieren. Der entspricht noch nicht dem ganze finalen Prospektlayout, welches erst 2016 rauskommt. Die Einstellbereiche sind sehr eng und passen bisher gut zum Rahmen. Ja, der Dämpfer ist also auf den Rahmen abgestimmt. Wie gesagt, Änderungen an den Einstellungen merkt man ohne zu fahren kaum. Das Grundsetup muss also zum Rahmen passen.

Ansonsten bin ich bisher echt zufrieden, ohne jetzt wirklich wilde Sachen gefahren zu sein. Kaum Wippen bergauf, stabile Mitte, Klebt am Boden. Um da aber jetzt wirklich was sagen zu können, muss erstmal etwas Fahrzeit, raurers Geläuf und eine optimale Einstellung her. Da bin ich noch am ausprobieren...

Das Fahrbild oben steht übrigens zur Auswahl zum Foto des Tages (fragt mich nicht warum), über ein Sternchen am Foto würde ich mich also freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (22. September 2015)

Ich geb dir en Sternchen 
Wenn du das Foto mal betrachtest wirst du sehen wo die Kette auch noch anschlagen wird.


----------



## frogmatic (22. September 2015)

Ischi schrieb:


> Sooo, ich habe tatsächlich, nach fast 5 langen Jahren einen Nachfolger für mein geliebtes Wildcard gefunden.Post fest.


Schick! 
Bin ein bisschen neidisch, hab leider keins in mint bekommen...


deralteser schrieb:


> @21XC12Was haben denn die Spitfire-Piloten hier für Steuersätze verbaut? Empfehlungen?


Acros!


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. September 2015)

Ischi schrieb:


> Sooo, ich habe tatsächlich, nach fast 5 langen Jahren einen Nachfolger für mein geliebtes Wildcard gefunden. Was soll ich sagen, gutes Angebot, mein altes Rad schon noch prima, aber einfach ziemlich zerranzt. Bisher war ich 3 mal auf den Hometrails unterwegs, nichts extrem wildes, aber es fühlt sich immer besser an. Natürlich muss ich mich noch durch die ganzen Einstellungen fummeln, aber das Werkwerk ist schon ein kleiner Staubsauger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Richtig schickes und funktionell aufgebautes Teil, gefällt mir sehr


----------



## 21XC12 (22. September 2015)

@frogmatic
Ups!  Danke für'n Hinweis.
@deralteser
Hab einen Hope und bin zufrieden.


----------



## frogmatic (22. September 2015)

Gerne! Hab gerade begriffen, dass ich schludrig aus dem Originalpost gelöscht hatte 
Ich bin mit den diversen Acros Teilen (bis jetzt Steuersätze, Naben, Innenlager, Pedale) sehr zufrieden, hatte noch wenig Ärger damit.


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. September 2015)

Workscomponents bzw der Banshee Steuersatz. Ohne Aufdruck könnte ich die beiden nicht unterscheiden (ok, der WC ist ein Winkelsteuersatz). Beide einwandfrei!


----------



## biker123456 (22. September 2015)

Cane Creek 110er


----------



## san_andreas (22. September 2015)

RESET Racing.


----------



## frogmatic (22. September 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Reset!





san_andreas schrieb:


> RESET Racing.


War schon


----------



## malice (22. September 2015)

Fahre ebenfalls nen Acros Steuersatz, sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (22. September 2015)

1 x Works im Prime,

1 x Hope im Phantom


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. September 2015)

Race Face Turbine im Banshee


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. September 2015)

Achtung, jetzt wird´s oldschool, hier ist mein Banshee Pyre  Nach ein paar Testfahrten muss ich ehrlich sagen, ich bin absolut begeistert, dass so ein altes Rad so viel Spaß machen kann


----------



## 21XC12 (22. September 2015)

Hier mal ein kleiner Ausblick auf den Umbau ...

"DARK...





...SIDE" Custom Decals auf dem 650B Casting





650B Casting und 650B Dropouts hier mit 26" damit man mal sieht wieviel mehr Reifenfreiheit man dadurch hat.


----------



## 21XC12 (22. September 2015)

Ich habe keine Ahnung was für Reifen ich mir holen soll. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## deralteser (22. September 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung was für Reifen ich mir holen soll. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?


@21XC12
Ich werde mal den Maxxis Shorty (für die Matschzeit) an meinem Spitty testen.

http://maxxistires.de/produkt/shorty/

Hinten kommt nen Maxxis Minion DHR II drauf.


----------



## 21XC12 (23. September 2015)

Den Shorty find ich super. Nur der HR 2 hat nicht lange gehalten. Evtl ist der DHR 2 da besser.


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. September 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung was für Reifen ich mir holen soll. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?


 
Wenn du einen schönen Allrounder suchst, würde ich den Maxxis Ardent nehmen. Gute Rolleigenschaften und guter Grip, setzt sich auch nicht so schnell zu, bzw. besitzt er eine gute Selbstreinigung.


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. September 2015)

Der Ardent war mir bei Nässe viel zu unberechenbar. Da waren alle anderen Reifen die ich jetz gefahren bin deutlich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (23. September 2015)

Es gibt ne Ltd Edt vom Conti Baron in 27,5" 2,4 für stolze 70,- das Stück. Ob's das wert ist?


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. September 2015)

Finde ich nicht, m.M.n. bietet er bei Nässe deutlich mehr Seitenhalt als z.B. vergleichsweise der HR oder HR2. Kommt aber bestimmt auch auf die Strecken, bzw. den Untergrund und den Fahrstil an.


----------



## Jussi (23. September 2015)

Also 70€ für einen Radreifen wäre mir ganz klar zu viel. So gut kann der gar nicht sein.
Ich würe dir den HR2 empfehlen bin auch Maxxis fan. Ardent wenn überhaupt nur hinten fahre auch diese Kombi werde aber nächstes Jahr hinten was neues testen!


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. September 2015)

Ja, ich fahre hinten auch gerne den HR2. Ein etwas pannensichererer (hehe) Reifen wäre für mich aber fein. Wird wohl hinten wieder ein Drahtreifen werden in Zukunft.


----------



## deralteser (23. September 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Es gibt ne Ltd Edt vom Conti Baron in 27,5" 2,4 für stolze 70,- das Stück. Ob's das wert ist?


Den Conti Baron ist user @ToppaHarley in seinem Aurum mal gefahren. Er war mit dem Teil ziemlich zufrieden bei unseren weichen Waldböden hier...


----------



## 21XC12 (23. September 2015)

@Jussi 
Das dachte ich mir auch. Hatte den HR2 in 4 Tage Vinschgau runtergefahren. Die Stollen waren zerfranst und eingerissen. Daher scheidet der aus. Hinten wäre der DHR2 eine Option. Der Shorty macht sich bei weichen Böden auch super. Fahre ich ja am Spitfire in 2,3. Habe grade gesehen das es den auch in 2,4 als DH Version gibt. Das wäre sicher keine schlechte Kombi.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...y-Drahtreifen-p40347/schwarz-27-5x2-4-o26736/

https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...C-MaxxTerra-Tubeless-Ready-Faltreifen-p35868/

Den DHR2 gibt's leider nicht im 2,4. Den HR2 schon. Oder soll ich dem HR2 noch ne Chance geben? Vorne Shorty und hinten HR2?

Bisher bin ich nur Faltreifen gefahren. Am Darkside würde ja auch ein Drahtreifen Sinn machen. Gibt's außer dem Gewicht nennenswerte Nachteile gegenüber einem Faltreifen außer das Gewicht. Hab da echt keine Erfahrung auch was die tubeless-Eigenschaften betrifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (23. September 2015)

Ich will ja nicht meckern - aber für Reifendiskussionen gibt es doch eigentlich genug Threads. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/enduro-reifen.632459/

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/maxxis-mtb-reifen.542630/


Hier schaue ich mir doch lieber schöne Banshee Räder an. 

Und da ja Galerie:


----------



## 21XC12 (23. September 2015)

@freetourer

Ich dachte in den Banshee Threads gibt's diesbezüglich keine Probleme und man kann alles diskutieren? War ja auch gerade eine Steuersatz-Disskusion. Ich war eigentlich immer froh das ich mich hier über alles austauschen kann ohne das mich jemand erziehen und belehren will. Ich wollte auch wissen was die Leute hier im Thread vorschlagen.


----------



## nsc (23. September 2015)

Ischi schrieb:


>


 
Hui, ist Foto des Tages geworden. Glückwunsch!


----------



## Jussi (23. September 2015)

Kenns ihr die Seite?
da lässt sich schön die Tatsächliche breite der Reifen vergleichen !

http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/


----------



## Jussi (23. September 2015)

Weil´s eine Galerie ist


----------



## freetourer (23. September 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @freetourer
> 
> Ich dachte in den Banshee Threads gibt's diesbezüglich keine Probleme und man kann alles diskutieren? War ja auch gerade eine Steuersatz-Disskusion. Ich war eigentlich immer froh das ich mich hier über alles austauschen kann ohne das mich jemand erziehen und belehren will. Ich wollte auch wissen was die Leute hier im Thread vorschlagen. Wo ist deine Toleranz?



Ganz ruhig.

Mir nur deshalb, weil ich meine Meinung äußere, fehlende Toleranz vorzuwerfen finde ich etwas banane.

Ich bin ganz entspannt und schätze auch den entspannten Umgang in den Banshee Threads.

Wie ein Reifen funktioniert oder welchen man jetzt nehmen soll ist ja nun eben nicht davon abhängig ob er jetzt an einem Banshee oder an einem xy Rad montiert ist. - Bei einem Steuersatz kann das ja schon anders sein.

Außerdem wird eben genau das Reifen-Thema doch wirklich bis in´s kleinste Detail in den anderen Threads durchgekaut.

Wie gesagt - nur meine Meinung.

Wenn eine Mehrheit natürlich hier dafür ist, dass wir hier auch noch die Reifendiskussion führen sollten - dann nur zu.


----------



## 21XC12 (23. September 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig.
> 
> Mir nur deshalb, weil ich meine Meinung äußere, fehlende Toleranz vorzuwerfen finde ich etwas banane.
> 
> ...


Ich möchte das hier nicht fortführen.


----------



## Ischi (23. September 2015)

Aha, vielen Dank, hat tatsächlich geklappt mit einem Banshee als Foto des Tages 

Zum Thema Steuersatz: Hatte bisher Workscomponents, der warne nach 2 Jahren die Lager durch, aber das lag auch ein bisschen an meiner schlechten Pflege bzw. viel Mistwetter

Zum Thema Reifen: Minion DHR2 am Hinterrad, am Vorderrad Shorty oder Highroller 2. Verschleiß ist relativ, bei den weichen Gummimischungen und dem richtigen Gelände sind die alle mehr oder minder schnell durch. Ich kann da keinen richtigen Unterschied am Verschleiß bei Maxxis festmachen.

Zum Pyre: coole Kiste, auch die älteren Banshees waren schon spitze, ich war mit meinem Wildcard immer sehr zufrieden

Hier noch Nachschlag zum Thema Bilder, meine Freundin hats hochgeladen, ich bin drauf, das Wildcard auch und irgendwie ist das wieder im Foto der Woche Pool gelandet. Sternchen werden wie immer dankbar angenommen, wenns gefällt 





Ist übrigens vom diesjährigen Schottland Urlaub


----------



## NobbyRalph (23. September 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Der Ardent war mir bei Nässe viel zu unberechenbar. Da waren alle anderen Reifen die ich jetz gefahren bin deutlich besser.



Das unterschreibe ich zu 100%. Bei den letzten diversen Trailrides habe ich mehrfach den Kürzeren gezogen auf feuchtem / nassen Untergrund. Vorderrad teilweise völlig ansatzlos und unkontrolliert weggeschmiert, wo meine Mitfahrer mit den Conti Pneus einfach lachend drüber weggebolzt sind.
AM VR würde ich keinen Ardent mehr fahren, auch wenn es zweifellos ein guter Allrounder ist.


----------



## nsc (24. September 2015)

Ischi schrieb:


>


Glückwunsch zum Foto des Tages! Du hast wohl gerade einen Lauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (24. September 2015)

Und die Ehre gebührt Frau Ischi, @susann87 , die das Foto wohl aufgenommen hat


----------



## Ischi (24. September 2015)

Haha, vielen Dank. Ich gebe zu, ich habe wenig bis keine Ahnung vom Photographien und bin immer nur auf den Bildern. Falls mal nicht, muss ich mir alle Einstellungen zeigen lassen  Aber das macht die Susann immer ziemlich gut!
Dafür bin ich der, der immer wieder hochschieben muss


----------



## frogmatic (24. September 2015)

Ischi schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich der, der immer wieder hochschieben muss


Ja, das Model-Dasein ist - auch für MTB-Models - weniger glamourös, als sich viele erträumen


----------



## violentstorm (24. September 2015)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde, an alle mit Banshees mit 30,0er Sattelstützenmaß:

Habt ihr eine passende Variostütze gefunden? Im Moment finde ich max 27,2er XC Stürzen, die auch nur max 110mm Verstellbereich haben :/
Kollegen meinte jetzt, ich solle mal über eine 30,9er Reibahle nachdenken und einfach aufreiben und mir dann eine Reverb holen.


----------



## ar_jay (24. September 2015)

30,0er gibt es keine Variostützen, da bleibt nur die Reibahle


----------



## ONE78 (24. September 2015)

Oder die thomson dropper mit immerhin 125mm in 27,2mm


----------



## san_andreas (24. September 2015)

Schnappschuss mit Metric:


----------



## frogmatic (24. September 2015)

Ja, so eine Metric stünde mir auch ganz gut, glaube ich...


----------



## Jussi (25. September 2015)

Nice !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (25. September 2015)




----------



## 21XC12 (25. September 2015)

Blauer Lenker steht ihm gut!


----------



## el Lingo (25. September 2015)

Das schaut klasse aus, wo ist das denn? Im Harz bei Wenigerode habe ich mal etwas in dieser Richtung gesehen...


----------



## frfreshman (25. September 2015)

Kommt wohl hin.


----------



## violentstorm (25. September 2015)

ar_jay schrieb:


> 30,0er gibt es keine Variostützen, da bleibt nur die Reibahle


Hat das schonmal jmd von euch gemacht?
also hats nachher auch noch gehalten?


----------



## Kharne (25. September 2015)

Kann man machen, vorher sollte man aber gut recherchieren ob das schon jemand gemacht hat und ob´s gehalten hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (25. September 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Kommt wohl hin.


Dann muss ich da auch mal wieder hin. Ist ja eine super Aussicht dort.


----------



## Andreas.blub (25. September 2015)

violentstorm schrieb:


> Hat das schonmal jmd von euch gemacht?
> also hats nachher auch noch gehalten?



Am einfachsten ist ins mtbr gehen und dort posten. Normalerweise antwortet Keith auf alles . Der sollte es wissen oder zumindest ne Tendenz abgeben können.


----------



## frogmatic (25. September 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Kann man machen, vorher sollte man aber gut recherchieren ob das schon jemand gemacht hat und ob´s gehalten hat


Welchen Durchmesser hat denn das Sitzrohr außen?

Wenn ich raten sollte würde ich auf 34.9-35.0 tippen, und mit dem Außendurchmesser werden ja auch noch 31.6 Sattelstützen eingesetzt.
In dem Fall könnte* genug Material da sein, um von 30.0 auf 30.9 aufzureiben.

Im Zweifel auf jeden Fall versuchen, Keith zu kontaktieren.




*muss aber nicht...


----------



## 21XC12 (25. September 2015)

Habe der Pike von meinem Spitfire mal ein paar Custom Decals verpasst. Fügt sich gut ins Gesamtbild.





Der Vivd vom Darkside hat auch passend zur Boxxer ein Stealth Mäntelchen bekommen.


----------



## 21XC12 (25. September 2015)

Wer den Link für die Decals möchte ...


----------



## arghlol (26. September 2015)

Gerade die stealth decals von Boxxer und Vivid sehen richtig gut aus


----------



## 21XC12 (26. September 2015)

@arghlol

Danke! Noch lieber hätte ich ein Casting in matt schwarz mit glänzend schwarzen Decals gehabt, aber das matt schwarze Casting ist frühstens ab Januar wieder lieferbar. Aber das glänzend schwarze Casting mit matt schwarzen Decals passt auch gut ins Konzept. Der größte Unterschied der beiden Castings ist wohl das matt schwarz nicht so anfällig ist.


----------



## NoStyle (26. September 2015)

violentstorm schrieb:


> ... Kollegen meinte jetzt, ich solle mal über eine 30,9er Reibahle nachdenken und einfach aufreiben und mir dann eine Reverb holen ...
> ... Hat das schonmal jmd von euch gemacht?
> also hats nachher auch noch gehalten?


Das Sattelrohr-Maß 34,9mm außen und 30,9mm innen ist ein sehr verbreitetes, sollte also gar kein Problem sein von 30,0 auf 30,9mm zu erweitern. Du kannst zwar Keith fragen, aber der wird vermutlich "Nö" sagen. Erst recht wenn man selbst zur Reibahle greifen möchte.
Deshalb:
Ich würde das an Deiner Stelle jemanden machen lassen der sowas "fachmännisch" ausführen kann, z.B. Nicolai, Alutech oder einen anderen deutschen Rahmenbauer. Wenn die Toleranzen nicht richtig sind hat die Stütze nachher zuviel Spiel und man bekommt diese nicht mehr richtig geklemmt ... just saying ...


----------



## 21XC12 (27. September 2015)

Bin auch nach langer Verletzungspause endlich wieder unterwegs mit den neuen Decals!


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. September 2015)

@NoStyle
Bei einem der beiden Hersteller/Schweißer wurde genau das bei einem Freund von mir einmal verbockt (kein Banshee!). Fazit: Das Sitzrohr ist in der Biegung gerissen, weil zu weit nach unten ausgerieben wurde. Sie haben es aber immerhin später kostenlos mit einem "Blech" über der Stelle geschweißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (27. September 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Bin auch nach langer Verletzungspause endlich wieder unterwegs mit den neuen Decals!


Junge Fahr vorsichtig


----------



## NoStyle (28. September 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> Bei einem der beiden Hersteller/Schweißer wurde genau das bei einem Freund von mir einmal verbockt (kein Banshee!). Fazit: Das Sitzrohr ist in der Biegung gerissen, Seil zu weit nach unten ausgetrieben wurde. Sie haben es aber immerhin später kostenlos mit einem "Blech" über der Stelle geschweißt.


Uhhhh - ok, das ist natürlich Mist ... 
Aber es geht vermutlich um ein Wildcard. Das hatte in den ersten beiden Jahren 34,9mm/30,0mm Sitzrohre, anschließend auf 34,9mm/30,9mm geändert. Deshalb sollte es grundsätzlich kein Problem sein. Das Sitzrohr ist 38cm lang und gerade. Wenn man den unteren Block (mit Tretlager und Hauptlager) abzieht, kann man locker 30cm Sitzrohr aufreiben. Ich weiss halt nur nicht ob man das sauber und penibel selbst hinbekommt ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. September 2015)

Jo, ich würde mich das schon auch selbst trauen. 0,9mm sind ja nicht soooo viel. Ich hab einmal ein Sitzrohr mit einer Selbstbastelkonstruktion aus Holz-Rundstab und Schleifpapier geweitet. Das war dann zwar sicher nicht rund  aber es hat funktioniert und geknackt hat auch nix... Insofern war's für mich gut genug. *g*

(wenn ich mir meinen letzten Beitrag anschau, verteufel ich die Autokorrektur am Handy wieder einmal!)


----------



## Ischi (28. September 2015)

So, leider ist das Wochenende in Latsch schon wieder rum.





Das Rad ist sich voll bewährt und macht mich schon ziemlich glücklich  Kurz um, die Kiste ist zu schnell für mich und für meine dünnen 800g Reifen irgendwie auch...
Der Dämpfer macht Spaß, schon eher auf der strafferen Seite, aber wenn man die Bremse auf macht, sind Bremswellen und sämtliche Hindernisse relativ nebensächlich. Die Dämpfung arbeitet wirklich sehr satt. In wiefern der Dämpfer jetzt wirklich besser ist, als andere im Spitfire, keine Ahnung, mir passt es so zumindest ziemlich gut.

Leider ist der Sommer nun fast vorbei


----------



## NoStyle (29. September 2015)

Ischi schrieb:


> ...Das Rad ist sich voll bewährt und macht mich schon ziemlich glücklich  ...


Mein lieber Freund - ich hab´s Dir ja schon länger gesagt ... 
Ich denke aber dass es nicht nur am Dämpfer liegt - der KS-Link Hinterbau ist schon wirklich sehr gut gemacht! Dazu fährst Du jetzt 650B, das etwas verbesserte Überroll-Verhalten vs. 26" macht auch was aus.
Jedenfalls hast Du die richtige Entscheidung getroffen und ich freue mich schon auf´s nächste gemeinsame Treffen! 

BTW: Schöner Trail! Wäre was für nächstes Jahr ... ?!?


----------



## Caese (29. September 2015)

hmmmm Monte Sole?


----------



## ar_jay (29. September 2015)

würde ich auch sagen


----------



## Ischi (29. September 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> hmmmm Monte Sole?



Ja, doch, dort irgendwo, Tschilli, Monte Sole, ich weiß gar nicht mehr genau, Spaß macht es dort zumindest!



NoStyle schrieb:


> Mein lieber Freund - ich hab´s Dir ja schon länger gesagt ...
> Ich denke aber dass es nicht nur am Dämpfer liegt - der KS-Link Hinterbau ist schon wirklich sehr gut gemacht! Dazu fährst Du jetzt 650B, das etwas verbesserte Überroll-Verhalten vs. 26" macht auch was aus.
> Jedenfalls hast Du die richtige Entscheidung getroffen und ich freue mich schon auf´s nächste gemeinsame Treffen!
> 
> BTW: Schöner Trail! Wäre was für nächstes Jahr ... ?!?



Jaa, das GEsamtpaket macht es einfach, ob ich jetzt wirklich was von 650B merke usw, das Gesamtpaket macht es einfach gut 

Klar, nächstes Jahr gerne, das müssen wir wieder was auf die Beine stellen


----------



## vitaminc (30. September 2015)

Ist von euch mal jemand das Knolly Warden im Vergleich zum Banshee Spitty gefahren und kann was dazu berichten?

Bin das Knolly Warden 2015 (27,5" / Pike / DB Inline) in den USA am Lake Tahoe für 1 Tag gefahren, klasse Bike, leider mit 6000 Dollar für mich zu teuer. Hat mir aber in L richtig gut gepaßt. Einzig das Tretlager war mir fast ein wenig zu Tief, oder die Steine waren an dem Tag einfach zu groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braitax (1. Oktober 2015)

Lasst ihr euch die Coustom Decals von einer Firma anfertigen oder wie geht ihr da vor?  

Bin noch nicht solange in der Fahrrad Brance


----------



## 21XC12 (1. Oktober 2015)

Meine macht der Copyshop. Eine Maschine schneidet die Muster mit einem winzigen Messer aus. Der Abfall wird von der Trägerfolie entfernt und dann kommt oben drauf eine durchsichtige Folie zum ablösen und übertragen von der Trägerfolie auf die Trägerfläche (Gabel o. Dämpfer). Geht aber nur einfarbig oder wenn man zwei Folien übereinanderklebt zweifarbig. Für mehr Farben ist diese Methode ungeeignet. Für mehr als zwei Farben sollte man sich besser ein gedrucktes Set kaufen. Gibt's z.B. bei Slik oder BK-Stickers.


----------



## frogmatic (1. Oktober 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Meine macht der Copyshop.


Nach welcher Vorlage?


----------



## 21XC12 (1. Oktober 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Nach welcher Vorlage?


Die bastel ich mir selbst mit Photoshop, Inkscape, .... Ist recht einfach wenn man's erstmal gecheckt hat. Die Logos von Rock Shox gibt's sogar für jedermann zum Download -> https://www.sram.com/de/logos.
Die von Banshee hat mir der Dennis geschickt.
Solang man das nicht für kommerzielle Zwecke nutzt stört das auch sicher niemanden.


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Oktober 2015)

heut mal etwas hometrails rollen und der x-fusion beim arbeiten zuschauen


----------



## osbow (3. Oktober 2015)

Finde solche Videos immer interessant. Aber ist die Gabel nicht zu weich eingestellt? Bzw. schlägt Sie bei größeren Sachen nicht durch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## violentstorm (3. Oktober 2015)

Haben heute mal einen Tagesausflug rund um den Hochstein bei Königshain gemacht.
Gerade noch rechtzeitig ist gestern meine Gabel aus der Reklamation von DTSwiss gekommen, leider hatte ich keine Zeit mehr diese furchtbaren Sticker zu entfernen

Der neue LRS ist ein Traum, vielen Dank an Ronny von Five-Elements!
Der neue kurze 50er Vorbau ist auch ein Traum


----------



## Caese (3. Oktober 2015)

osbow schrieb:


> Finde solche Videos immer interessant. Aber ist die Gabel nicht zu weich eingestellt? Bzw. schlägt Sie bei größeren Sachen nicht durch?


jo, das dachte ich auch - schön aktiv, aber eigentlich auch immer 70% am Anschlag.


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Oktober 2015)

Grottiges Handypic, aber war mal wieder gut auf'm Flowtrail.


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Oktober 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> jo, das dachte ich auch - schön aktiv, aber eigentlich auch immer 70% am Anschlag.



sie schlägt nur fast durch 
ich fahr die Gabel grenzwertig weich
ist aber meiner Lähmung geschuldet(Arm,Hand,Schulter) und meiner HWS
was aber noch reinkommt ist die HLR Roughcut Kartusche
was ihr da arbeiten seht ist eine X-Fusion Sweep rl


----------



## toastbrot51 (6. Oktober 2015)

Mein Darkside hat's auch zu mir geschafft  Das rot Sieht in echt nochmal besser aus als auf den Fotos. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Aufbau... Ich freu mich schon


----------



## frogmatic (6. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt bin ich neidisch - auch auf das Spielzeug hinter dem roten Spielzeug


----------



## toastbrot51 (6. Oktober 2015)

Haha danke ist auch echt praktisch, sowohl das vordere als auch das hintere  Für das hintere darfst du aber auf meinen Vater neidisch sein


----------



## MK_79 (9. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen! Da ich schon länger mitlese, wollte ich mich jetzt auch mal aktiv beteiligen.






Dieses Jahr am GrödnerJoch. Ohne Shuttle hoch und es war auch kein Thema. Einfach großer Wurf das Rune.


----------



## Jussi (9. Oktober 2015)

Fototapete?


----------



## deralteser (9. Oktober 2015)

Kleines Schmankerl und schöner als ne Fototapete 






Quelle: Blazing Bikes.uk / Twitter / Instagram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (9. Oktober 2015)

Einer davon würde mir reichen... Der Besitzer darf sich sogar diE e Farbe aussuchen ;-)


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Oktober 2015)

Das Blau vom Phantom ist auch schick. Wäre geil wenn man für einen Aufpreis den Rahmen in Wunschfarbe eloxieren oder pulvern lassen könnte und auch die Farbe vom Dekor wählen könnte. Das wär Hammer!


----------



## nullstein (9. Oktober 2015)

Das gelbe Spitty


----------



## MK_79 (9. Oktober 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Fototapete?




Könnte man meinen, aber ist schon echt


----------



## osbow (10. Oktober 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach hab sich Banshee dieses Jahr keinen Gefallen mit den Farben getan. Schade.


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Oktober 2015)

Gelb und blau, beides ein Traum!!  ich würde sofort mein silbernes Spitty gegen das gelbe tauschen. Wenn wer mag.... Ist L und wurde max 10x gefahren.


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Oktober 2015)

Im Bikemarkt gibt's aktuell ein schwarzes Spitty in L mit DB CS und gekürztem Sitzrohr für 1.111,- VB falls jd eins brauch. Nein, is nicht meins!


----------



## MK_79 (10. Oktober 2015)

Hier mal mein Rune 2014 in der ersten Aufbau Version:






Geändert wurde bis jetzt die Gabel und Vorbau.
Als Gabel habe ich wieder eine Lyrik U-Turn drin. Ging ohne Absenkung mit der MZ auch gut, aber mit Absenkung ist es mir einfach lieber.


----------



## deralteser (10. Oktober 2015)

@MK_79 
Schick! Gefällt mit der MZ!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (10. Oktober 2015)

osbow schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hab sich Banshee dieses Jahr keinen Gefallen mit den Farben getan. Schade.


Das sehe ich aber nur bei den Decal-Farben so ... die blauen und grauen matten Metallic-Lacke wirken fast wie eloxiert und kommen, auf Fotos zumindest, sehr stylisch. Wäre halt schön wenn die Decals nicht unter Lack wären, dann könnte man mal schnell wechseln ... wäre vielleicht eine zukünftige Option, wenn man verschiedenfarbige Decal-Bögen (gegen Aufpreis?!) zum Rahmen bekommt.

Das gelbe Spitty macht mich auch irgendwie an. Aber ich würde vermutlich doch wieder Black-Ano wählen, sollte ich mal auf einen neuen Rahmen updaten. Das ist einfach super kratzfest. Richtig klasse fände ich ja auch das ganze in Alu, also matt mit poliert glänzendem Alu als Decals ...


----------



## BrotherMo (11. Oktober 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Das gelbe Spitty


+ 1


----------



## san_andreas (11. Oktober 2015)

Hat hier jemand Interesse an meinem Rune Rahmen in XL in ano-schwarz ?
Passender Reset Steuersatz wäre dabei, Offset-Bushings ebenfalls.

Bei Interesse gerne PN.


----------



## numinisflo (11. Oktober 2015)

osbow schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hab sich Banshee dieses Jahr keinen Gefallen mit den Farben getan. Schade.


Sehe ich genauso. Ist nicht mein Fall. Aber reizen würde mich das Phantom natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## nullstein (11. Oktober 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Interesse an meinem Rune Rahmen in XL in ano-schwarz ?
> Passender Reset Steuersatz wäre dabei, Offset-Bushings ebenfalls.
> 
> Bei Interesse gerne PN.



Gegen was tauschst du?


----------



## Braitax (12. Oktober 2015)

Wieso gibt es eigentlich kein Banshee forum? 

Wie ist denn so die Größen Empfehlung für Darkside und Rune 15er Modelle, bin 1,75. 

Sorry, wenn die Fragen schon öfters gestellt wurden sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (12. Oktober 2015)

Braitax schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es eigentlich kein Banshee forum?
> 
> Wie ist denn so die Größen Empfehlung für Darkside und Rune 15er Modelle, bin 1,75.
> 
> Sorry, wenn die Fragen schon öfters gestellt wurden sind


ganz klar M!


----------



## Braitax (12. Oktober 2015)

Alles klar, danke


----------



## san_andreas (12. Oktober 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Gegen was tauschst du?



Steht gar nicht fest...Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit...das GT Sanction würde mich reizen.
Bin ja eigentlich völlig zufrieden.


----------



## deralteser (12. Oktober 2015)

Braitax schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es eigentlich kein Banshee forum?
> 
> Wie ist denn so die Größen Empfehlung für Darkside und Rune 15er Modelle, bin 1,75.
> 
> Sorry, wenn die Fragen schon öfters gestellt wurden sind


M wird passen.


----------



## violentstorm (12. Oktober 2015)

Braitax schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es eigentlich kein Banshee forum?



Eine gute Frage!


----------



## deralteser (12. Oktober 2015)

Gibt doch genug Threads in diversen Foren.


----------



## NoStyle (12. Oktober 2015)

Haben wir doch: *Genau hier!* 

Mal ernsthaft: Wozu? Ich bin seit 7/8 Jahren hier in der Banshee-Galerie unterwegs und ein spezielles Hersteller-Forum habe ich nie vermisst. Hier wird seid Jahren alles rund um Banshee besprochen, bebildert und ausgetauscht - das ganze auch noch in sehr netter Atmosphäre. Dazu gibt es im DDD-Freeride-Forum inzwischen eigene Threads zum Rune und Darkside.

Noch mehr Aufsplittung braucht es nicht, finde ich.
Und: Wer von offizieller Banshee-Seite soll das pflegen? Keith, Jay und Dennis haben sicher genug um die Ohren und sind z.B. auf mtbr.com oder nsmb.com oder Facebook usw. erreichbar. 
Bernhard hat sicher ebenfalls genug Beschäftigung als D-Land-Vertriebler, aber schaut ja auch ab und an hier rein und beantwortet Fragen.


----------



## Braitax (12. Oktober 2015)

Ja habe es jetzt auch im DDD gesehen . Reicht mir auch so, danke


----------



## violentstorm (12. Oktober 2015)

Alles klar 

hab immer noch ein bisschen schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich hier mit meinen Fragen quer reinstreue


----------



## san_andreas (12. Oktober 2015)

Kein Thema, das dürfte hier so ziemlich der freundlichste Teil des Forums sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (12. Oktober 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kein Thema, das dürfte hier so ziemlich der freundlichste Teil des Forums sein.


Mit Abstand!


----------



## bartos0815 (12. Oktober 2015)

yep!


----------



## NoStyle (12. Oktober 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kein Thema, das dürfte hier so ziemlich der freundlichste Teil des Forums sein.


So sieht´s aus! 
Wie gesagt, ich bin seit Seite 24 (glaube ich ) am Start und hier ging es schon immer auf sehr nette Art um mehr als "nur" Fotos posten. Wenn dem nicht so wäre hätten Mods schon längst interveniert!
Also: Was immer auch Banshee-Content ist hat hier den richtigen Platz!


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Oktober 2015)

Der freundliche Umgang, die Hilfsbereitschaft, technischer Support, geile Fotos, ... gibt's alles hier!


----------



## biker123456 (12. Oktober 2015)

.. ich habe mir eigentlich auch nur ein Banshee gekauft, damit ich diesem Forum beiwohnen darf!   nein Spaß, ist schon echt klasse hier


----------



## Raesfeld (12. Oktober 2015)

Nette Ecke hier 
Ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort, bzw. zu Bild.





Im Schwarzwald bei Triberg. Es war schon sehr dämmerig, weswegen der ISO hochgeschraubt werden musste. Bildquali ist leider nicht wie gewohnt.


----------



## NoStyle (12. Oktober 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> ... Bildquali ist leider nicht wie gewohnt.


Hmmm ... finde ich nicht. Aber Hauptsache die Spaßquali stimmte!


----------



## Pornspirit (13. Oktober 2015)

Bester Thread hier! Auch wenn ich nicht soo viel beitrage, mitlesen macht Laune hier!
Deswegen hier ein kurzes Video von meinem Hometrail auf dem Spiti, ich liebe dieses Bike!


----------



## 21XC12 (14. Oktober 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/10/14/banshee-phantom-trailbike-test/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (14. Oktober 2015)

hat jemand noch die 2015er Geodaten vom Prime?


----------



## Masberg (14. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## NoStyle (15. Oktober 2015)

Masberg schrieb:


> hat jemand noch die 2015er Geodaten vom Prime?


Ich habe leider nur die von 2013/2014 und weiss nicht ob sich in 2015 etwas geändert hat. Aber vielleicht hilft´s ja trotzdem ...


----------



## Masberg (15. Oktober 2015)

Danke. Hilft.


----------



## vitaminc (15. Oktober 2015)

Wie würde sich denn ein aktuelles Prime mit 150/160er Gabel, 26" Ausfallende und einem hinteren 27,5" Laufrad fahren?

Ich hatte das Prime bislang überhaupt nicht auf dem Radar, sagen wir mal generell hatte ich 29" Fullys ausgeblendet, aber durch den Phantom-Test bin ich jetzt neugierig geworden. Leider missfällt mir beim Prime die langen Kettenstreben, so ein bisschen flacheren Lenkwinkel könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, das ganze dann mit guten/haltbaren Teilen aufgebaut sollte es doch auch im Bikepark einiges mitmachen. 

Was wiegen denn eure Prime's so?


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Oktober 2015)

ich bin gespannt 
ob das schon einer versucht hat 
bei meinem spiti v1  fahr ich 26 hr 27,5 vr  und finds richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob eine 160er Gabel die Front nicht zu hoch stehen lässt, ggf. würde es ohne Spacer und Flat durchaus tief genug sein, kein Plan, wird dann auch generell flacher und das Tretlager kommt höher. Ansonsten werden durch die 26" Ausfallen die Kettenstreben um ca. 10mm kürzer. Klingt jetzt erstmal geil, aber vielleicht isses dann auch verhunzt ?


----------



## NoStyle (15. Oktober 2015)

@vitaminc : Schreib mal User Berkel an. Soweit ich weiss fährt oder fuhr er ein Prime zeitweise mit 650B Hinterrad und kann Dir aus erster Hand berichten. 
Fraglich ist allerdings ob die Kettenstreben kürzer werden, da meines Wissens die kurzen (26") Dropouts verbaut werden, nicht die 10mm längeren 650B Dropouts.  Zudem hat sich die Geometrie ab 2016 auch beim Prime verändert in Richtung Lang und Flach ...


----------



## freetourer (15. Oktober 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Wie würde sich denn ein aktuelles Prime mit 150/160er Gabel, 26" Ausfallende und einem hinteren 27,5" Laufrad fahren?
> 
> Ich hatte das Prime bislang überhaupt nicht auf dem Radar, sagen wir mal generell hatte ich 29" Fullys ausgeblendet, aber durch den Phantom-Test bin ich jetzt neugierig geworden. Leider missfällt mir beim Prime die langen Kettenstreben, so ein bisschen flacheren Lenkwinkel könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, das ganze dann mit guten/haltbaren Teilen aufgebaut sollte es doch auch im Bikepark einiges mitmachen.
> 
> Was wiegen denn eure Prime's so?


Ich fahre ein Prime in ähnlicher Konfiguration:
160er Gabel
-1° Winkelsteuersatz

Unterschiedliche Laufräder habe ich nicht ausprobiert und auch nicht vor.

Das Thema Kettenstrebenlänge ist in meinen Augen eh etwas überbewertet - mich stören die ja vermeitlich langen Kettenstreben überhaupt  nicht (und ich habe einige andere 29er mit kurzen Kettenstreben ausprobiert).

Für mich ist das Prime aber auch eher ein Bike zum bergab ballern - ich habe so das Gefühl, je schneller und gröber es bergab geht umso besser liegt das Rad. Der limitierende Faktor bin da sicher eher ich (bzw mein Kopf).

Da ich mich auf dem Bike so sicher fühle hat es meinen 180mm Freerider (2013er Torque FRX Dropzone) ersetzt. - Ich bin beide Räder auf den gleichen Strecken (Gardasee und Latsch) gegeneinander gefahren und konnte keinen Vorteil vom Torque erkennen.





Ein Phantom habe ich auch im Stall.

Mit 140er Pike und flacher Einstellung scheint der LW exakt gleich zu sein wie bei meinem Prime mit Winkelsteuersatz.

Meine Erfahrungen decken sich da ganz gut mit den mtb-news Testermeinungen.

Auch das Rad ist eher zum schnell bergab ballern gedacht. Der Hinterbau liegt aber nicht so satt und man muss doch etwas mehr mit dem Körper ausgleichen.

Ich bin auf identischen Strecken (z.B. Pfalz oder Trailtrophy Breitenbrunn) nicht weniger schnell und fühle mich eigentlich genau so sicher, merke aber dass ich einfach mehr mit dem Körper mitarbeiten und gröbere Einschläge mit abfedern muss und es dadurch auf längeren verblockten Abfahrten etwas anstrengender wird, wenn ich auch dort ähnlich schnell fahren will wie mit meinem Prime.

Auch bei dem Bike bin sicher ich noch der limitierende Faktor.


----------



## vitaminc (15. Oktober 2015)

Sehr geiles Prime hast Du da, @freetourer
Gewicht?

Das Phantom mag nett sein, aber ich hab bereits ein großartiges 29" Hardtail, mit dem ich so ziemlich alles fahre bis auf wenn es halt heftig wird oder in den Bikepark geht, dafür muss halt noch mein 26" Fully herhalten welches ich ablösen will. Ich brauchs halt zum Ballern, aber ich vermute es müsste halt trotzdem auch für Touren und Stolperbiken inkl. Spitzkehrenmassaker herhalten.

Kurze Kettenstreben machen mir schon etwas mehr Spaß, das Rad lässt sich einfacher aufs Hinterrad bringen. Mit irgendwas zwischen 430 und 440mm könnte ich aber durchaus leben. 443-448 is halt schon eher grenzwertig lange, daher die Überlegung mit 26" Ausfallenden und 27,5" Laufrad zu probieren, aber wäre jetzt wichtig zu wissen ob die Kettenstreben da überhaupt kürzer werden?

@berkel Hast Du auch ne 160er vorne drin?


----------



## freetourer (15. Oktober 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Prime hast Du da, @freetourer
> Gewicht?
> 
> Das Phantom mag nett sein, aber ich hab bereits ein großartiges 29" Hardtail, mit dem ich so ziemlich alles fahre bis auf wenn es halt heftig wird oder in den Bikepark geht, dafür muss halt noch mein 26" Fully herhalten welches ich ablösen will. Ich brauchs halt zum Ballern, aber ich vermute es müsste halt trotzdem auch für Touren und Stolperbiken inkl. Spitzkehrenmassaker herhalten.
> ...



Danke.
Gewicht weiß ich nicht und ist mir eigentlich auch nicht so wichtig.
Mir ist eher wichtig, dass es hält. - Ausserdem schwankt das auch , da ich für eher gemäßigte Touren oder Waldboden Reifen um die 850g fahre, in sehr felsigem Gelände wie Finale oder Gardasee leiber Reifen um die 1kg fahre.


----------



## berkel (15. Oktober 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @berkel Hast Du auch ne 160er vorne drin?


Ich fahre eine 150er Pike, sonst wird mir der Sitzwinkel zu flach. Die hohe Ausfallendenposition mit 27,5" HR ergibt die gleiche Geo wie mit flacher Einstellung und 29".

Die originalen Ausfallenden sind die kurzen, da kann man nichts mehr kürzer machen (evtl. mit einem Hinterbau vom Rune?). Die Kettenstrebenlänge macht sich bei mir nur beim Hochziehen aufs HR etwas negativ bemerkbar, dafür ist das Bike sonst super ausbalanciert.

Gewicht müsste bei meinem mit 1x11 und 1kg Reifen bei ca. 14,5kg liegen. Der Rahmen ist halt ziemlich schwer, dafür aber auch steif und robust.


----------



## Masberg (15. Oktober 2015)

Der Faden entwickelt sich gerade in meine Richtung. Was ich bei @freetourer  jedoch noch nicht wirklich verstehe, ist die Entscheidung für Phantom und Prime, wo ich doch herauslese, dass beide eigentlich für Berg Ab verwendet werden, mit dem Unterschied auf dem Phantom mehr arbeiten zu müssen. Welches Bike nimmst du nun für deine Wochenendrunde mit den Buddys ?


Und die super flachen Winkel finde ich auch deutlich bemerkenswert für ein 29er. Um wieviel Grad hast du eigentlich nun deinen Lenkwinkel am Prime verändert... -> -1° Winkelsteuersatz + 160er Pike (567mm Einbaulänge sind 20mm mehr als im oben verlinkten Geochart) Dann kommst du ja auf einen Lenkwinkel um die 65° . Wirds dadurch nicht arg träge?


----------



## Grinsekater (17. Oktober 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/10/14/banshee-phantom-trailbike-test/



Ich fands im Test so gut, dass ich mir vor einigen Wochen eins gekauft habe. 
Aufbau ist noch nicht final. Nach dem Bild wurden die Bremsen noch auf XT und die Schaltung ebenfalls auf XT 1*11 getauscht und die Gabel soll eine Fox 36 (auf 120 mm getravelt) werden.


----------



## vitaminc (17. Oktober 2015)

@Grinsekater 
Hammerbild. Warum Phantom und kein Prime?

Ich find das Prime ziemlich interessant, hab noch etwas Bedenken zwecks Gewicht, da ich den Gipfel der Berge nicht immer fahrend erreiche, da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob mir 14-15kg nicht etwas zuviel wäre beim Tragen/Schieben.


----------



## Grinsekater (17. Oktober 2015)

@vitaminc 

In Verbindung mit den 29" Laufrädern wäre das Prime für meinen Geschmack etwas zu stark "Enduro". Auf den Strecken die ich hier fahre brauche ich nicht viel Federweg und meiner Meinung nach fühlen sich die 105 mm im Phantom (mit DB InLine) an wie zum Beispiel 150 mm im Stumpjumper.

Dieses Rad kann man richtig böse rannehmen und das Rahmengewicht von 3,7 kg (mit Dämpfer) sehe ich da gerade als Vorteil (gewonnene Steifigkeit). Ich wiege mit Rucksack gern mal knapp 100 kg und wenn ich ein lommeliges Carbonbike aus so einer Federwegsklasse hart fahre, dann schleift ständig der Reifen im Hinterbau und man hat das Gefühl, dass es das nicht lange mitmachen wird.

In Summe hats gerade 12,7 kg, was durchaus respektabel ist. Vermutlich wirds am Ende noch ein Kilo schwerer aber das kümmert mich nicht. Es wird (vermutlich) länger halten und es liegt satter auf der Piste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (17. Oktober 2015)

Grinsekater schrieb:


> Ich fands im Test so gut, dass ich mir vor einigen Wochen eins gekauft habe.
> Aufbau ist noch nicht final. Nach dem Bild wurden die Bremsen noch auf XT und die Schaltung ebenfalls auf XT 1*11 getauscht und die Gabel soll eine Fox 36 (auf 120 mm getravelt) werden.


sehr cool! Das empfinde ich als Adelung des Rahmens


----------



## freetourer (17. Oktober 2015)

Masberg schrieb:


> Der Faden entwickelt sich gerade in meine Richtung. Was ich bei @freetourer  jedoch noch nicht wirklich verstehe, ist die Entscheidung für Phantom und Prime, wo ich doch herauslese, dass beide eigentlich für Berg Ab verwendet werden, mit dem Unterschied auf dem Phantom mehr arbeiten zu müssen. Welches Bike nimmst du nun für deine Wochenendrunde mit den Buddys ?
> 
> 
> Und die super flachen Winkel finde ich auch deutlich bemerkenswert für ein 29er. Um wieviel Grad hast du eigentlich nun deinen Lenkwinkel am Prime verändert... -> -1° Winkelsteuersatz + 160er Pike (567mm Einbaulänge sind 20mm mehr als im oben verlinkten Geochart) Dann kommst du ja auf einen Lenkwinkel um die 65° . Wirds dadurch nicht arg träge?



Ich wechsle gerne mal die Räder - und Bikes kann man ja nie genug haben. 

Ich fahre jetzt schon seit einigen Jahren 29er Fully - ein 29er AllMountain Fully hat damals mein 26er 160mm Enduro Fully ersetzt, weil ich mich einfach mit dem 29er sicherer fühlte und im Mittelgebirge durchweg eher sogar schneller unterwegs war.

Das Prime hat mich so dermaßen überzeugt - da war ich einfach neugierig, wie das Phantom so funktioniert.

Für die Trails im Mittelgebirge reicht mir eigentlich locker mein Phantom. Auf eher fachen Trails, bei denen man durch Treten Geschwindigkeit aufbauen und halten muss bin ich mit dem Phantom schneller unterwegs - der Hinterbau im Prime sackt im stampfenden Wiegetritt / Sprint deutlich mehr weg.

Zum Lenkwinkel:

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum die flachen Lenkwinkel nur den 26er vorbehalten sein sollen - am Anfang der 29er Fullies hieß es ja immer seitens der Industrie, dass ein vergleichbares 29er keinen flachen Lenkwinkel wie ein 26er braucht.

Ich bin dann mal das Tofane probegefahren um zu testen ob es mir taugt und habe den LW für mich als brauchbar empfunden.
Auf beiden Rädern muss ich mich aber etwas mehr in eine Attack Position bringen um ausreichend Druck auf dem Vorderrad zu haben.

Wenn man beide Räder konsequent abgrenzen will:

Prime ist für mich eher Enduro/Freerider je nach Reifen
Phantom ist für mich eher AllMountain/Enduro je nach Reifen


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Oktober 2015)

@Grinsekater

Geiles Foto!  Hast du das fotografiert? Bin mal auf die Bilder vom finalen Aufbau gespannt. Hab auch noch was in petto, aber bin kein so guter Fotograf. Neu sind 650B Dropouts, 650B Casting und natürlich der Laufradsatz von speerlaufraeder.de









Ein paar kleine Änderungen folgen noch ...


----------



## ONE78 (17. Oktober 2015)

Grinsekater schrieb:


> Ich fands im Test so gut, dass ich mir vor einigen Wochen eins gekauft habe.
> Aufbau ist noch nicht final. Nach dem Bild wurden die Bremsen noch auf XT und die Schaltung ebenfalls auf XT 1*11 getauscht und die Gabel soll eine Fox 36 (auf 120 mm getravelt) werden.


Bitte mehr bilder und erFAHRungen vom phantom mit RS1


----------



## Grinsekater (18. Oktober 2015)

@21XC12

Jop - Foto ist von mir. 

@ONE78

Ich persönlich mag die RS1 ganz gerne. Unkompliziert, phänomenales Ansprechverhalten und Liebe in Form von abschmieren braucht sie quasi nie. Der Flex den sie mit sich bringt hält sich im Rahmen und wird eigentlich nur unangenehm wenn man wirklich grob mit ihr umgeht (große Sprünge mit unsauberer oder schräger Landung). Da muss man dann den Lenker schon etwas fester halten weil sie sich etwas verziehen kann. Mein Phantom ist ziemlich straff abgestimmt und so fahr ich die RS1 mit lediglich 12% Sag da sie keine einstellbare Druckstufe hat, was aber wunderbar funktioniert da sie weiterhin gut anspricht.

Wie schon oben erwähnt ist mein Plan sie durch eine getravelte 36 zu ersetzen. Das mag etwas overkill sein aber ich glaube das macht das Phantom zur Präzisionswaffe die bei entsprechender Nutzung bergab fast jedes Enduro in die Tasche steckt und bergauf mit CC Bikes konkurriert.


----------



## ONE78 (18. Oktober 2015)

Guter plan, so etwas wollte ich hören.
Jetzt noch nen paar Bildchen mit mehr Licht und Details bitte.

Danke


----------



## Grinsekater (18. Oktober 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Guter plan, so etwas wollte ich hören.
> Jetzt noch nen paar Bildchen mit mehr Licht und Details bitte.
> 
> Danke


Wenns fertig ist wird das kommen. Es soll ja auch wirklich gut aussehen.


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Oktober 2015)

Herbst/Wintersetup  
Back to Rohloff


----------



## Masberg (18. Oktober 2015)

@freetourer  danke für deine Schilderung. Wenn ich mir die Frage ehrlich beantworte, ob ich einen Freerider brauche muss die Antwort eigentlich "Phantom reicht" lauten..... Immer diese Entscheidungen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (18. Oktober 2015)

Schöne Räder habt ihr!

Kurze technische Frage an die Banshee Fahrer: habe bei meinem Spity neuerdings ein fieses, metallisches Quietschen beim Einfedern, klingt so, als sei irgendwas trocken, was nicht trocken sein soll. Habe alle Verschraubungen und Achsen kontrolliert, da ist nix locker und alle beweglichen Teile mal mit Sprühöl versorgt, ohne Erfolg. Vorschläge, Ideen? Danke schonmal!


----------



## san_andreas (18. Oktober 2015)

Dämpfer ?


----------



## brillenboogie (18. Oktober 2015)

Glaube ich nicht, der ist gut geschmiert.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Oktober 2015)

Und wohin Sprühöl ?


----------



## brillenboogie (18. Oktober 2015)

An alle Lager/Achsen um die kurzfristig eher ausschliessen zu können. Ist gutes Zeug von Castrol, kann man auch für Dämpfer und co zur äusserlichen Anwendung nehmen, greift nix an.


----------



## 21XC12 (18. Oktober 2015)

Dropouts? Einmal abbauen und gut reinigen. Die Kontaktfläche am Rahmen gut säubern. Wenn du Glück hast ist es das. Kein Fett oder Öl auf die Kontaktflächen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (18. Oktober 2015)

Hab ich auch schon dran gedacht. Ist aber eben ein "langgezogenes Quietschen" und kein Knarzen, ich bin recht sicher, das es was bewegliches ist. Werde ich aber trotzdem machen mit den Dropouts.
Sorry übrigens für Offtopic, aber hier ballt sich eben die Banshee Kompetenz und meine Nerven leiden stark unter der Geräuschentwicklung beim fahren..


----------



## 21XC12 (18. Oktober 2015)

Ist kein Off Topic  Kannst du das Geräusch reproduzieren? Wenn du die Füße von den Pedalen nimmst kannst du schonmal Kurbel/Tretlager ausschließen. Dämpfer ausbauen und den Hinterbau von Hand bewegen.


----------



## brillenboogie (18. Oktober 2015)

Hinterbau geht geräusch- und widerstandslos ohne Dämpfer drin. Vielleicht doch was am Dämpfer selbst, mal schauen, ob ich in den Freds zum CC Inline was finde..

Danke euch!


----------



## BrotherMo (18. Oktober 2015)

Kannst uns hier ja auf dem laufenden halten..... (Nur falls mein Spitti mal quietschen sollte....)


----------



## 21XC12 (18. Oktober 2015)

Hehe!  Jo das wär gudd! Dämpferaufnahme, Buchsen, Gleitlager?


----------



## brillenboogie (18. Oktober 2015)

Liegt wohl am Dämpfer und ist kein unbekanntes Problem. Sorry für den vielen unnötigen Text auf der Seite, hätte gleich mal gezielt die Suche betätigen sollen...


----------



## san_andreas (18. Oktober 2015)

Papa hat's gewußt !


----------



## Livanh (18. Oktober 2015)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> Liegt wohl am Dämpfer und ist kein unbekanntes Problem. Sorry für den vielen unnötigen Text auf der Seite, hätte gleich mal gezielt die Suche betätigen sollen...


 Lol hast ein Vögelchen mit an Bord


----------



## deralteser (18. Oktober 2015)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> Liegt wohl am Dämpfer und ist kein unbekanntes Problem. Sorry für den vielen unnötigen Text auf der Seite, hätte gleich mal gezielt die Suche betätigen sollen...


Macht nix    Ist doch ein amüsantes Geräusch


----------



## brillenboogie (18. Oktober 2015)

Amüsiert mich auch ungemein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cirest (18. Oktober 2015)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, der ist gut geschmiert.



ich kenn mich da zu wenig aus. sofern du alles andere (lagerschmierung/spiel) ausgeschlossen hast, dann liegt's höchstwahrscheinlich am dämpfer und ist ein bekanntes problem am inline. dürfte anscheinend an dem bladder zwischen öl und stickstoffkammer liegen, welcher sich in die falsche richtung gewölbt hat. dabei müsste er zum service und der bladder getauscht werden (an den neueren chargen ab 1./2.? quartal diesen jahres? dürfte es nicht mehr auftreten???) 
hierzu ein thread wo das ausgiebig diskutiert wird:

http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/my-cane-creek-db-inline-experience-945125-3.html


----------



## deralteser (18. Oktober 2015)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> Amüsiert mich auch ungemein...


Ja, ich bin gemein gewesen...sorry


----------



## BrotherMo (19. Oktober 2015)

Wer macht eigentlich den "offiziellen" Service für CC in D?


----------



## andi. (19. Oktober 2015)

Mehrere neue Parts an meinem Prime. Detailfotos im Useralbum.


----------



## deralteser (20. Oktober 2015)

andi. schrieb:


> Mehrere neue Parts an meinem Prime. Detailfotos im Useralbum.


Schöner Aufbau!


----------



## deralteser (20. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Pannenpantani (20. Oktober 2015)

Na so schlecht sind die Farben garned. Das Phantom im Ikea-Look. Das Spitfire gelb/blau gefällt mir auch. Danke für den Link.

Au mann, ich hab mir den oberen Aufdruck beim Spitfire ruiniert. Da ging ein ca. 5mm breiter Streifen oberhalb des Spitfire-Schriftzugs mit der Rahmenschutzfolie mit. Muss mal sehen wie ich das ausbessern kann. Mag mir nicht ausmalen, wenn die Folie mal vom Unterrohr ab muss und der Banshee-Schriftzug dran hängt.


----------



## deralteser (20. Oktober 2015)

Pannenpantani schrieb:


> Na so schlecht sind die Farben garned. Das Phantom im Ikea-Look. Das Spitfire gelb/blau gefällt mir auch. Danke für den Link.
> 
> Au mann, ich hab mir den oberen Aufdruck beim Spitfire ruiniert. Da ging ein ca. 5mm breiter Streifen oberhalb des Spitfire-Schriftzugs mit der Rahmenschutzfolie mit. Muss mal sehen wie ich das ausbessern kann. Mag mir nicht ausmalen, wenn die Folie mal vom Unterrohr ab muss und der Banshee-Schriftzug dran hängt.


Das Decal-Problem hatte dich bereits ein anderer user hier. Bei einem Spitfire in raw haben sich auch irgendwo decals abgelöst. Ist denn wirklich nur der Schriftzug weg, oder hats den Lack darunter auch erwischt?? Könnte an Weichmachern in den Folien oder den Klebstoffen liegen??

Absolut ärgerlich sowas


----------



## Pannenpantani (20. Oktober 2015)

Zum Glück nur ein Stück vom Schriftzug. Die Grundfarbe (mint) ist noch heil. Hab das Ding abgezogen, weil da drunter nach dem Aufkleben plötzlich türkisfarbene Schlieren waren. Weiß der Geier woher. Vielleicht hätt ich die Folie erwärmen sollen, damit sie leichter runter geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (20. Oktober 2015)

Pannenpantani schrieb:


> Zum Glück nur ein Stück vom Schriftzug. Die Grundfarbe (mint) ist noch heil. Hab das Ding abgezogen, weil da drunter nach dem Aufkleben plötzlich türkisfarbene Schlieren waren. Weiß der Geier woher. Vielleicht hätt ich die Folie erwärmen sollen, damit sie leichter runter geht?


Die Folie wäre erwärmt durchaus leichter runtergegangen, letztlich sollte sie aber NICHT die Lackierung beschädigen - egal ob sie nun erwärmt, oder auf Zimmertemperatur entfernt wird.


----------



## Livanh (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich find die Farben eigentlich alle recht gut.


----------



## deralteser (20. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht inspirieren die bikes jemanden.
Quelle: Blazing Bikes


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Oktober 2015)

Das Rune gefällt mir super. Das Spitfire wirkt etwas überladen mit dem Orange.


----------



## biker123456 (21. Oktober 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Vielleicht inspirieren die bikes jemanden.
> Quelle: Blazing Bikes
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 429974 Anhang anzeigen 429975


..wollte mein schwarzes Rune eventuell auch mit den neuen Hope orange Teilen umbauen .. jetzt überlege ich mir das glaube ich nochmal .. bzw. eventuell nicht das gesamte Sortiment in orange verbauen 

...wenn nur Naben, Kurbel, Pedale, Sattelklemme und Vorbau orange sind und die orangen Decals gegen schwarze getauscht bzw. komplett entfernt werden, sieht das bestimmt ziemlich geil aus!


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Oktober 2015)

Klar dann schon. Pedale und Kurbel wäre mir auch schon zuviel. Lieber schwarze Pedale. Dann wirkt es nicht so überfrachtet. Ich überlege auch meinen blauen Lenker gegen einen schwarzen zu tauschen. Aber erstmal muss ich das Problem mit dem Spiel am Steuersatz in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Oktober 2015)

Das Orange ist wie zu erwarten war geil!


----------



## brillenboogie (21. Oktober 2015)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Wer macht eigentlich den "offiziellen" Service für CC in D?



Soweit ich weiß Cosmic Sports. Geht aber auch über Flatout-Suspension, da werde ich meinen Dämpfer hinschicken.


----------



## US. (21. Oktober 2015)

Interessant: Auf dem Video und den Pics von Blazing Bikes sind grundsätzlich Dämpfervarianten des Monarch RC3 Plus Debon Air zu sehen.
Das widerspricht den Pressefotos (siehe Homepage) wo OEM-Varianten mit kleiner Luftkammer verbaut sind und auch den Aussagen von Banshee.

Zu den Farben: Das "Orangene" erscheint auf allen anderen bekannten Fotos eher als Purpur. Also ein sehr kühles rot. Auch hier darf man gespannt sein, was tatsächlich rauskommt. das "Orange" ist super, das "Purpur" wär grausam.


----------



## rallleb (22. Oktober 2015)

Servus,
welcher Umwerfer passt denn so ins 2015 Phantom, habe noch nen SLX hier rumfliegen der geht nicht

Gruß Ralf


----------



## xeitto (22. Oktober 2015)

Low direct Mount, oder? Hab ich noch einen X7 abzugeben

Und der Phantom Rahmen macht mich zunehmend mehr an als Ergänzung zum Prime. Hilfeee


----------



## Grinsekater (22. Oktober 2015)

@xeitto 

Es ist aber auch ein hübsches Ding!


----------



## xeitto (22. Oktober 2015)

hör auf


----------



## vitaminc (22. Oktober 2015)

Phantom als Ergänzung zu nem Prime, geiler Luxus!

Bin mal gespannt ob der Plan mit Phantom+36er als Allzweckswaffe aufgeht, @Grinsekater 
Wenn aber bereits das Phantom mit DB Inline schon bei 3.7kg liegt, dann wird das Prime mit DB Air über 4kg haben.. puuuuh, das ist ein ganz schöner Brocken. Nach meiner schnellen Rechnung würde das Prime-Endgewicht ohne HighEnd und Leichtbau bei fast 15kg liegen. 

Wo könnte man im Raum Karlsruhe die Räder denn probefahren?
Everday26 hat mich an Komking verwiesen, sieht mir aber nur nach Onlineshop aus.


----------



## Masberg (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich war gewillt ein 29er Banshee zu kaufen um meine Alutech Fanes abzulösen. Heute konnte ich ein Prime in M mal aus der Nähe betrachten. Optisch ein geiniales Rad und in die Geodaten und Specs hatte ich mich eh schon verliebt. Dann kamen aber leider doch ein paar Erkenntnisse, die mich doch davon abhielten zuzuschlagen und mich belehrten dass Therorie und Praxis auseinanderliegen.
Zum einen ist das Prime wirklich schwer. Zumindest deutlich schwerer als meins. Und da habe ich bzgl Robustheit keine Zweifel.
Mit 181 cm fühlt es sich für mich deutlich zu groß an. Zumindest haben meine Eier direkt vehement Bedenken angemeldet. Hätte nie gedacht, was diese Geos zB bzgl. Stack für einen Unterschied machen, insbesondere wenn das Oberrohr auch noch gerade ist wie beim Prime.
Und dann musste ich leider feststellen, dass meine 170er Vecnum nicht passt.
Zuviele Kompromisse für ein sicherlich gutes Bike. Ich hättest es wirklich gerne gekauft.
leider muss ich nun doch weitersuchen.


----------



## ar_jay (22. Oktober 2015)

ich kauf Dir die Vecnum gerne ab, daran solls nicht scheitern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (22. Oktober 2015)

sorry
bikes wechseln
vecnum bleibt


----------



## freetourer (22. Oktober 2015)

Masberg schrieb:


> Ich war gewillt ein 29er Banshee zu kaufen um meine Alutech Fanes abzulösen. Heute konnte ich ein Prime in M mal aus der Nähe betrachten. Optisch ein geiniales Rad und in die Geodaten und Specs hatte ich mich eh schon verliebt. Dann kamen aber leider doch ein paar Erkenntnisse, die mich doch davon abhielten zuzuschlagen und mich belehrten dass Therorie und Praxis auseinanderliegen.
> Zum einen ist das Prime wirklich schwer. Zumindest deutlich schwerer als meins. Und da habe ich bzgl Robustheit keine Zweifel.
> Mit 181 cm fühlt es sich für mich deutlich zu groß an. Zumindest haben meine Eier direkt vehement Bedenken angemeldet. Hätte nie gedacht, was diese Geos zB bzgl. Stack für einen Unterschied machen, insbesondere wenn das Oberrohr auch noch gerade ist wie beim Prime.
> Und dann musste ich leider feststellen, dass meine 170er Vecnum nicht passt.
> ...



????
Schwer ist ja immer relativ - kommt doch eher auf den Aufbau an.

Mit meinem tubeless montierten Touren-LRS (Butcher/DHR2) lande ich bei knapp 14kg.

Ich habe eine 150er LEV verbaut - eine 170er würde bei mir auch noch passen. Du scheinst kurze Beine zu haben, ich bin noch 2 cm kleiner als Du.

Wo hast Du denn Eier - Kontakt? - Das Oberrohr fällt doch schon ziemlich stark ab.

Und da ja Galerie noch mal mein Prime in Finale letzten August.


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Oktober 2015)

Warum passt die Vecnum nicht? Das Prime hat 30,9 und die Vecnum auch oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## BrotherMo (23. Oktober 2015)

Denk eher mal die ist zu lang?


----------



## frfreshman (23. Oktober 2015)

@Masberg
Hast du auch gefahren?
Meine Frau fährt das Prime in M mit 171cm und es ist auf keinen Fall zu gross.

Ich fahre mit 185cm das Spitfire XL, ebenfalls mit 150er KS, dürfte aber auch gerne eine 170er Vecnum sein...


----------



## xeitto (23. Oktober 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Phantom als Ergänzung zu nem Prime, geiler Luxus!
> 
> Bin mal gespannt ob der Plan mit Phantom+36er als Allzweckswaffe aufgeht, @Grinsekater
> Wenn aber bereits das Phantom mit DB Inline schon bei 3.7kg liegt, dann wird das Prime mit DB Air über 4kg haben.. puuuuh, das ist ein ganz schöner Brocken. Nach meiner schnellen Rechnung würde das Prime-Endgewicht ohne HighEnd und Leichtbau bei fast 15kg liegen.
> ...



Also mein Prime hat ca 13,7kg mit DB Air und das Teil kann wirklich alles, bin super happy damit. Ich find das Rahmengewicht halb so wild, so lange die Laufräder einigermaßen leicht sind, das macht wirklich einen Unterschied. Bin schon problemlos 2.500 HM Touren damit gefahren und auch alle möglichen Parks.

Phantom wäre wirklich geiler Luxus, deswegen wirds wohl auch nix werden ;-) Das wäre schön leicht aufgebaut eine viel spaßigere Kiste als mein XC-Hardtail und würde wahrscheinlich trotzdem noch ganz ordentlich für den ein oder anderen Marathon bzw. XTerra taugen, da mach ich eh nur die mit möglichst technischen Strecken... und leichte Reifen kann man immer draufziehen. Egal, hab eh keine Kohle dafür übrig


----------



## Masberg (23. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ich über dem Rad stehe, habe ich Kontakt mit dem Oberrohr. Das ist befremdlich, wenn auch nicht relevant während der Fahrt sondern nur, wenn man plötzlich stoppen muss. Sicher eine Situation, die nur selten vorkommt; aber dann wird es sehr weh tun. Ich bin auch überzeugt, dass sich das Rad gut fährt und mit Sicherheit auch das halten kann, was ich mir von einem Wechsel auf 29 verspreche. Ich bin auch kein Gewichtsfetischist und stehe auf Stabilität, aber das Rad war eher 16 als 15Kg schwer mit einem Aufbau, den ich mir leisten kann (1fach, WTB i23 LRS, CCDBAir, etc).
Letztlich kann ich aber die Vecnum nicht verbauen und das ist das Hauptargument. Ich müsste sie komplett versenken können (25cm) und der Rahmen kann nur 23cm.

Also.... bzgl. Perfomance, Gewicht und Beinfreiheit bin ich ja durchaus auf eurer Seite. Dennoch stimmt das Bauchgefühl nicht.
Möge bitte jemand schnell das Rad kaufen, bevor ich es mir doch wieder anders überlege.

Der Preis ist heiss und die Farbe ist mal was anderes als black oder raw:

http://bikeshop.mountainlove.de/end...e-29-rahmen-inkl-x-fusion-o2-rcx-dampfer.html


----------



## vitaminc (23. Oktober 2015)

Masberg schrieb:


> Wenn ich über dem Rad stehe, habe ich Kontakt mit dem Oberrohr. Das ist befremdlich, wenn auch nicht relevant während der Fahrt sondern nur, wenn man plötzlich stoppen muss. Sicher eine Situation, die nur selten vorkommt; aber dann wird es sehr weh tun. Ich bin auch überzeugt, dass sich das Rad gut fährt und mit Sicherheit auch das halten kann, was ich mir von einem Wechsel auf 29 verspreche. Ich bin auch kein Gewichtsfetischist und stehe auf Stabilität, aber das Rad war eher 16 als 15Kg schwer mit einem Aufbau, den ich mir leisten kann (1fach, WTB i23 LRS, CCDBAir, etc).
> Letztlich kann ich aber die Vecnum nicht verbauen und das ist das Hauptargument. Ich müsste sie komplett versenken können (25cm) und der Rahmen kann nur 23cm.
> 
> Also.... bzgl. Perfomance, Gewicht und Beinfreiheit bin ich ja durchaus auf eurer Seite. Dennoch stimmt das Bauchgefühl nicht.
> ...



Du bist 181, hast ein aufgebautes M anprobiert, das dir zu groß war zwecks Oberrohr, und soll 16kg mit 1fach, WTB I23, CCDBAir haben, hmmm.. 

darf ich fragen welche Beinlänge Du hast?

Ich bin nur 2cm größer als Du und würde niemals nie auf die Idee kommen mir ein M anzugucken, ich wäre sofort bei L eingestiegen, was ja nochmal größer und schwerer ist. Und mit 1fach, WTB I23 und CCDBAir frage ich mich wie man da auf 16kg kommen kann, evtl. 2ply Reifen, alte MZ-Gabel mit 2.5kg, 500ml Dichtmilch, .. kein Plan.


----------



## US. (23. Oktober 2015)

Masberg schrieb:


> Letztlich kann ich aber die Vecnum nicht verbauen und das ist das Hauptargument. Ich müsste sie komplett versenken können (25cm) und der Rahmen kann nur 23cm.



Also wenns nur 20mm sind, kann man das Sitzrohr ja kürzen. Oder flacheren Sattel (10mm) mit 10mm gekürztem Sitzrohr kombinieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekater (23. Oktober 2015)

@Masberg

Ich bin 1,90 m (Schrittlänge 91 cm)und habe mich zwischen L und XL entscheiden müssen. Der Sitzdom am XL war mir einfach zu hoch und ihn komplett abschneiden war mir dann doch eine Nummer zu drastisch... 
Mit 50er Vorbau ist es ein minimaler Kompromiss aber ich habe immer noch genug Platz nach vorne. Würde ich damit Rennen mit dem Schwerpunkt bergab fahren wäre es vermutlich ein XL mit 30er Vorbau geworden aber bei mir ist es eher ein Trail Kilometerfresser von daher passt das.

Generell das Gewicht als "zu hoch" einzustufen finde ich schwierig. Die Fahrqualität vom Phantom kommt unter anderem vom Gewicht. Man kann das Rad trotz des geringen Federwegs ernsthaft hart fahren ohne das überall alles knarzt, verwindet oder ein Reifen im Hinterbau schleift. Ich möchte das Rad mehr als nur eine Saison fahren und da bringt mir ein Rahmen der nach einer Saison reisst/bricht gar nix.


----------



## termaltake (23. Oktober 2015)

I 190 y 91 aand enve dh bar 81.5


----------



## termaltake (23. Oktober 2015)

sorry and stem 35mm hope freeryde


----------



## frogmatic (23. Oktober 2015)

Masberg schrieb:


> Ich war gewillt ein 29er Banshee zu kaufen um meine Alutech Fanes abzulösen. Heute konnte ich ein Prime in M mal aus der Nähe betrachten. Optisch ein geiniales Rad und in die Geodaten und Specs hatte ich mich eh schon verliebt. Dann kamen aber leider doch ein paar Erkenntnisse, die mich doch davon abhielten zuzuschlagen und mich belehrten dass Therorie und Praxis auseinanderliegen.
> Zum einen ist das Prime wirklich schwer. Zumindest deutlich schwerer als meins. Und da habe ich bzgl Robustheit keine Zweifel.
> Mit 181 cm fühlt es sich für mich deutlich zu groß an. Zumindest haben meine Eier direkt vehement Bedenken angemeldet. Hätte nie gedacht, was diese Geos zB bzgl. Stack für einen Unterschied machen, insbesondere wenn das Oberrohr auch noch gerade ist wie beim Prime.
> Und dann musste ich leider feststellen, dass meine 170er Vecnum nicht passt.
> ...


Also bei der 170er Vecnum kann ich dir helfen, die loszuwerden...

Ansonsten ist schwer immer relativ - spätestens als mein Sohn, schon als er noch 50kg gewogen hat, mit der 2.5kg Dirt-Gabel neben mir im Wheelie den Berg hochgerollt ist hat das Thema Leichtbau massiv an Bedeutung verloren (hatte es auch vorher kaum). Ich fahre tendenziell schwere Räder (ohne das speziell zu suchen) und die Touren werden bis knapp 100km lang (selten aber kommt vor). Leichtbau sehe ich am ehesten über Felgen und vor allem Reifen, der Rest ist Luxus; meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach.


----------



## Masberg (23. Oktober 2015)

Nur um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen. Mit "Größe" meine ich ausnahmsweise mal die verfügbare Überstands*höhe* (ja ich weiß. Für das Fahren an sich total unwichtig , aber mir kommt das Bike im Vergleich zu dem was ich kenne extrem groß (hoch) vor); vom Reach und allen anderen Daten passt mir das M wie Arsch auf Eimer.

Gewicht ist für mich grundsätzlich Nebensache und freue mich auch über jedes gramm, das mir beim harten Fahren hilft. Dass sich auch schwere Räder gut pedalieren lassen zeigt mir auch mein aktuelles. Wo an dem aufgebauten Prime nun die Kilos versteckt waren, ist mir auch schleierhaft (noch nicht mal eine Variostütze war verbaut). Meine Fanes fühlt sich jedenfalls deutlich leichter an und sie ist schon kein Leichtgewicht (u.a. MZ55). Allerdings habe ich das Prime nun auch nicht auf der Waage gehabt. Aber wenn man ein Bike hochhebt, hat man trotzdem einen Eindruck und ich dachte halt nur.... "puuh... ein wonneproppen"

@US. Du verstehst nicht. Die Vecnum kann ich nicht tief genug im Sitzrohr versenken. Ich käme schlicht nicht an die Pedale 

*Und nein. Ich gebe die Moveloc nicht ab!*

@vitaminc Meine Schrittlänge muss ich nachliefern.


----------



## freetourer (23. Oktober 2015)

Masberg schrieb:


> ....
> Meine Fanes fühlt sich jedenfalls deutlich leichter an und sie ist schon kein Leichtgewicht (u.a. MZ55). Allerdings habe ich das Prime nun auch nicht auf der Waage gehabt. Aber wenn man ein Bike hochhebt, hat man trotzdem einen Eindruck und ich dachte halt nur.... "puuh... ein wonneproppen"
> ...



Achso - grob geschätzt also.

Wohl schlecht gefrühstückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (23. Oktober 2015)

Masberg schrieb:


> Nur um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen. Mit "Größe" meine ich ausnahmsweise mal die verfügbare Überstands*höhe* (ja ich weiß. Für das Fahren an sich total unwichtig , aber mir kommt das Bike im Vergleich zu dem was ich kenne extrem groß (hoch) vor); vom Reach und allen anderen Daten passt mir das M wie Arsch auf Eimer.
> 
> Gewicht ist für mich grundsätzlich Nebensache und freue mich auch über jedes gramm, das mir beim harten Fahren hilft. Dass sich auch schwere Räder gut pedalieren lassen zeigt mir auch mein aktuelles. Wo an dem aufgebauten Prime nun die Kilos versteckt waren, ist mir auch schleierhaft (noch nicht mal eine Variostütze war verbaut). Meine Fanes fühlt sich jedenfalls deutlich leichter an und sie ist schon kein Leichtgewicht (u.a. MZ55). Allerdings habe ich das Prime nun auch nicht auf der Waage gehabt. Aber wenn man ein Bike hochhebt, hat man trotzdem einen Eindruck und ich dachte halt nur.... "puuh... ein wonneproppen"
> 
> ...


Sorry, nur nochmal ne Frage zu meinem Verständnis. Empfindest du das Banshee jetzt hoch (Überstand) im Vergleich zum Fanes (26"?) oder auch im Vergleich zu anderen 29"?
Eventuell kommt dein Gefühl ja aus der Richtung.......

Ach ja.... Wenn du deine 170er Vecnum loswerden willst können wir mit meiner 125er Reverb tauschen..... 
Dann kommst du auch auf die Pedale.....


----------



## rallleb (23. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Masberg (23. Oktober 2015)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Sorry, nur nochmal ne Frage zu meinem Verständnis. Empfindest du das Banshee jetzt hoch (Überstand) im Vergleich zum Fanes (26"?) oder auch im Vergleich zu anderen 29"?
> Eventuell kommt dein Gefühl ja aus der Richtung........



Mein Gefühl kommt ganz klar aus der Region zwischen meinen Beinen....


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Oktober 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Also wenns nur 20mm sind, kann man das Sitzrohr ja kürzen. Oder flacheren Sattel (10mm) mit 10mm gekürztem Sitzrohr kombinieren.


Das mit dem Sattel ist ein Argument, aber tiefer rein geht die Sattelstütze nicht. Egal wieviel vom Sitzrohr abgeschnitten wird.


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Oktober 2015)

Masberg schrieb:


> Mein Gefühl kommt ganz klar aus der Region zwischen meinen Beinen....


 Na und! Wir wollen dir das Rad trotzdem aufschwätzen.  Kauf's jetzt! Los mach schon!


----------



## BrotherMo (23. Oktober 2015)

rallleb schrieb:


>


 alles gut?


----------



## deralteser (23. Oktober 2015)

Masberg schrieb:


> Mein Gefühl kommt ganz klar aus der Region zwischen meinen Beinen....



 
Lösung?


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Oktober 2015)

ach mir war mein Spitfire zu leicht  mit der Rohloff passt das wieder 
meine fanes davor war viel schwerer  ok Signatur Serie 008  die war noch aus Vollmaterial

ich glaub auch das @Masberg  noch schwankt  sonst wäre er bestimmt schon auf ne Tofane umgestiegen

also ihr 29er fahrer gebt euch mal mühe


----------



## iManu (24. Oktober 2015)

Meins:


----------



## viva (26. Oktober 2015)

Geile Kiste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (26. Oktober 2015)

Das ist sicher nicht für Jedermann, aber nur rein aus Interesse, oder zur Info, oder einfach nur weil es geht und wieder mal die Vielseitigkeit von Banshee unterstreicht:
Phantom mit 29+ LRS = Dirt Wizards 29x3.0 auf 50mm Felge und 650B Dropouts. Könnte eventuell sogar mit den 26er Dropouts klappen ...


----------



## andi. (27. Oktober 2015)

Berichte dann mal ob das den Rahmen berührt bei entsprechender Belastung auf das Laufrad. @NoStyle


----------



## Cirest (27. Oktober 2015)

hier ein paar eindrücke von der gestrigen hochtour. s' war ein ziehmliches gehacke und gestolper. aber dennoch: vor nem jahr hätt ich mir nicht gedacht, dass dieser steig und die schlüsselstellen so flüssig zu fahren wären - mit 130mm und 20% sag.


----------



## ollum104 (27. Oktober 2015)

Mal ne kurze Frage, da ich absolut keinen Überblick hab.

Was issn für mein 2014er Spitfire V2 Rahmen mit CCDB Air CS (eigentlich wie neu) mit Pike DPA und DT Swiss LRS, jeweils 650b, preislich noch drin?


----------



## mfux (27. Oktober 2015)

M? Raw? ;-)


----------



## ollum104 (27. Oktober 2015)

XL, schwarz


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Oktober 2015)

Für's komplette Rad oder nur mit den Teilen wie oben beschrieben?


----------



## ollum104 (28. Oktober 2015)

Nur die Teile oben. 

Fürs komplette gibt's eigentlich nicht wirklich mehr.


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Oktober 2015)

Rahmen mit Dämpfer 1.200,- VB. Pike 400,-? Laufradsatz ist stark abhängig vom Zustand und man müsste auch schon etwas mehr wissen als nur den Hersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtail rider (28. Oktober 2015)

Falls jmd ein Darkside in M sucht. PM an mich

Neu, nie aufgebaut, Dämpfer (vivid) mit K9 Feder frisch vom service


----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2015)

Leider falsche Größe.


----------



## ollum104 (28. Oktober 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Rahmen mit Dämpfer 1.200,- VB. Pike 400,-? Laufradsatz ist stark abhängig vom Zustand und man müsste auch schon etwas mehr wissen als nur den Hersteller.



DT Swiss 350er Naben, EX 471, Felgen, XD Freilauf.


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Oktober 2015)

ollum104 schrieb:


> DT Swiss 350er Naben, EX 471, Felgen, XD Freilauf.


Neu ~400€. Daher würde ich sagen wenn der Zustand gut ist (keine Dellen, guter Rundlauf, ...) 300€ maximal.


----------



## NoStyle (28. Oktober 2015)

andi. schrieb:


> Berichte dann mal ob das den Rahmen berührt bei entsprechender Belastung auf das Laufrad. @NoStyle


Ist nicht mein Phantom, aber ich hoffe der/diejenige schreibt mal was dazu. 
Ob der Reifen bei entsprechender Belastung an den Streben rubbelt dürfte wohl eher an der Einspeich-Qualität liegen. Der Hinterbau dürfte sich schwerlich verziehen und ist mehr als ausreichend steif ...


----------



## Caese (28. Oktober 2015)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage, da ich absolut keinen Überblick hab.
> 
> Was issn für mein 2014er Spitfire V2 Rahmen mit CCDB Air CS (eigentlich wie neu) mit Pike DPA und DT Swiss LRS, jeweils 650b, preislich noch drin?



Falls deine Verkaufspläne konkret sind: Ich hab Interesse an LRS und bedingt auch an der Pike - kannst mir gerne eine PN schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (29. Oktober 2015)

Bisschen Plastik aus China fürs Prime. Ich bin mal gespannt! Aufbau und Testfahrt hoffentlich am WE.


----------



## 2o83 (29. Oktober 2015)

Geputzt, Winterreifen drauf, Lrs umgespeicht, Dämpfer von tf-tuned zurück. Winter kann kommen.


----------



## 21XC12 (29. Oktober 2015)

Es gefällt mir echt sooo gut, aber diese blauen Dil..., äh Griffe. Den Baron wollte ich auch, aber 70 € war mir entschieden zu viel für einen Reifen. Kannst ja mal berichten wie sich der Reifen so macht. Soll ja super für alle Bedingungen und jedes Terrain sein. Fährst du deine Contis tubeless? War die Monate einfach? Ich hätte mir auch so gerne Contis geholt, aber es soll nicht so einfach sein die Reifen dicht zu bekommen und manche bilden nach einiger Zeit Beulen in der Karkasse und der Reifen eiert. Aber so im Ganzen gefällt mir dein Bike richtig gut.


----------



## 2o83 (29. Oktober 2015)

Hi,
ich hab den Reifen ja auch auf meinem Rune drauf, hab dafür aber auch deutlich weniger als 70€ bezahlt. Bisher bin ich mit dem Baron echt zufrieden, kann aber auch nur von Bedingungen sprechen die im Harz vorherrschen, woanders war ich damit noch nicht. Bei den jetzigen Verhältnissen super Grip, setzt sich sehr langsam zu, wenn dann wird er aber schnell frei. Wie er sich bei steinigem Untergrund verhält kann ich nicht sagen, hab ich hier nicht. 
Ich fahre den nicht tubeless, die Montage war aber sehr leicht und ging besser vonstatten als z.B. bei einem 2,4" Trailking Protection. Eiern tun meine beiden auch nicht, allerdings bin ich von der Problematik bei allen meinen Reifen und Rädern auch bisher verschont geblieben. 
Die blauen Griffe müssen sein, das ist gewünschte Tradition.


----------



## svenson69 (29. Oktober 2015)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Geputzt, Winterreifen drauf, Lrs umgespeicht, Dämpfer von tf-tuned zurück. Winter kann kommen.Anhang anzeigen 432081


Klasse Bike
Endlich mal jemand wo die blauen Griffe genauso mag wie ich


----------



## biker123456 (29. Oktober 2015)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Geputzt, Winterreifen drauf, Lrs umgespeicht, Dämpfer von tf-tuned zurück. Winter kann kommen.Anhang anzeigen 432081


Sehr schickes Gerät .. kannst du was zu der neuen 34er sagen .. hast du einen Vergleich zu Pike o.ä.?


----------



## 2o83 (29. Oktober 2015)

Ja, die Pike hatte ich auch mal eine Zeit, allerdings in einem anderen Rad. Da ich ja eher zu den schwereren Fahrern gehöre (90kg+), war die Pike bei mir in der Werksabstimmung überfordert, besonders bei der Zugstufe, die wäre durch die Bauweise bei RS bei mir quasi dauerhaft offen gewesen. Hab dann die 36 im Rune und die 34 im Spitfire verbaut, das harmoniert um Welten besser mit meinen Vorlieben was die Dämpfungseigenschaften angeht. Nach meinem empfinden stehen beide wesentlich stabiler im Federweg und generieren die höhere Traktion, besonders wenn es schnell und ruppig wird, und das ohne nötige interne Bastelarbeiten. Das wäre mit der Pike sicher auch irgendwie möglich gewesen, auf die Orgie hat ich aber keine Lust. Verarbeitungstechnisch liegen die Fox-Modelle auch eine Ebene höher.
Für mich haben sich die höheren Anschaffungspreise gelohnt.
Ich hab auch noch eine 2014er 34, auch die stinkt gewaltig gegen das 2016er Modell ab, trotz tuning. Was die Dauerhaltbarkeit angeht kann ich logischerweise noch nichts zu sagen nach 4 1/2 Monaten Nutzung. Bisher sind aber keine Probleme gewesen, den Sommerurlaub in mehreren Alpen-Bikeparks hat sie ohne Probleme überstanden.
Ich würd sie definitiv wieder kaufen.


----------



## 21XC12 (29. Oktober 2015)

Hätte auch gerne eine im Spitfire. Mal sehen. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr.


----------



## randy randy (29. Oktober 2015)

Kurze Frage an die Primebesitzer, wenn erlaubt, wieviel Federweg habt Ihr vorne an der Gabel?


----------



## xeitto (29. Oktober 2015)

160er Pike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feliks (29. Oktober 2015)

140mm Pike


----------



## Cirest (30. Oktober 2015)

140mm 34 fox.


----------



## k.m (30. Oktober 2015)

150mm Pike...


----------



## randy randy (30. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Antworten, die Pike im Teilelager hat 140mm dann bin ich nicht ganz verkehrt und werd die mal im Rahmen testen, sobald er denn da ist.


----------



## termaltake (31. Oktober 2015)

Manitou mattoc 170mm


----------



## deralteser (31. Oktober 2015)

Coil taugt mir 
Die Karre läuft verdammt gut!


----------



## deralteser (1. November 2015)

Wer ein Sternchen vergeben möchte ist herzlich willkommen 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1919097?in=potdPool

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. November 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Coil taugt mir
> Die Karre läuft verdammt gut!



Sehr geiles Bild, mein Like hast du 

Update zu meinem Banshee Pyre, soweit jetzt fertig. Hab die Deore Kurbel gegen eine Race Face Atlas getauscht, passt besser zu Vorbau und Lenker 










 






 
Geändert wurde außerdem der Antrieb, neu ist die XT 10fach Kassette (ohne 15er und 17er Ritzel), dafür ein 16er Ritzel + 42t Mirfe Ritzel verbaut. Vorn ist nun auf 1fach (Fire Eye 32t narrow wide) umgebaut + Bash von Race Face. Bash ist nur wegen der zu langen Kettenblattschrauben verbaut 

Verzeiht mir die schlechten Keller-Bilder, sind nach dem Umbau entstanden, bei welchem es ein paar Bier gab


----------



## deralteser (1. November 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Verzeiht mir die schlechten Keller-Bilder, sind nach dem Umbau entstanden, bei welchem es ein paar Bier gab



Dankeschön für den like!
Ach ja: Ich finde das Keller, Umbau und Bier doch sehr gut zusammenpassen 
Schickes bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK_79 (1. November 2015)

Gutes Wetter und Blättermeer - so gefällt das.
Mein Rune durfte zum spielen raus und ging gut ab. War lange am rumspielen mit dem CC DB Air CS, aber jetzt habe ich es und es wird nicht mehr dran rumgefummelt

Ich hatte noch ein paar Bilder des Runes im Arbeitsoutfit gemacht, aber die wurden irgendwie nichts. 
War danach recht gut eingesaut. Leider kommt der DHR2 mit zuviel Schmodder an seine Grenzen - hat sich schnell zugesetzt und brauchte etwas um wieder frei zu werden. Aber trotzdem, der Reifen hat für mich ein ein riesen Potential.  Mal sehen wann gegen was anderes getauscht wird, wenn das Wetter weiter anzieht.


----------



## xeitto (2. November 2015)

Auf dem neuen Trail in Stuttgart mit dem Prime. Bekommt gerade noch ein fettes Upgrade für die kommende Saison:
- Carbon LRS mit China-Felgen (gestern eingespeicht & montiert)
- 1x11 statt 1x10 (hat sich mit den neuen Naben angeboten)
- Fox 36 statt Pike (die geht ans Bike meiner Freundin)


----------



## rallleb (2. November 2015)

Sorry für das handyfoto, die Kamera hat gestern total versagt. Gestern jungfräulicher Ausritt, bin schon mal fürs erste schwer begeistert❤️


----------



## NoStyle (2. November 2015)

Bin ja eigentlich kein Fan von Leitungsführung unterm Tretlager und Unterrohr, aber es verschafft dem Bike einen erstaunlich cleanen Look!


----------



## rallleb (2. November 2015)

Mir ist/war die leitungführung bei Banshee und Santa zu wider, finde das abartig wenn der Klimbim quer durch den Rahmen baumelt, am liebsten würde ich Löcher bohren und alle durch den Rahmen ziehen


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. November 2015)

rallleb schrieb:


> Mir ist/war die leitungführung bei Banshee und Santa zu wider, finde das abartig wenn der Klimbim quer durch den Rahmen baumelt, am liebsten würde ich Löcher bohren und alle durch den Rahmen ziehen


iiiiih!  Innenverlegte Züge kommen bestimmt direkt aus der Hölle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallleb (2. November 2015)

Genauso wie rot elox widerlich


----------



## MK_79 (2. November 2015)

Vielleicht geht es nur mir so, aber ich finde das "Verstärkungsblech" vom Oberrohr zum Sitzrohr optisch eine Katastrophe.
Alles andere haben sie gut gelöst bezw. nach und nach verbessert (Hinterbau ohne die zwei Schweißnaht) aber das sollten sie wirklich anpassen. Ein schickes CNC Teil wäre fein, würde meiner Meinung nach einfach besser zum kantigen Design des Rahmen passen. 
Ich habe eins in M und es fällt etwas kleiner aus und trotzdem denke ich mir oft, dass es einfach wie ein Fremdkörper wirkt.


----------



## NoStyle (3. November 2015)

Nunja, man könnte es auch anders lösen, wie z.B. Nicolai mit zwei gefrästen Blechen. Oder wie Transition oder Kona via dickes Rohrblech. Oder mit einem Rohr à la Trek oder anderen.
Tatsächlich sorgt es aber für eine unverwechselbare Optik und CI, auch wenn sie nicht immer gefällt ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. November 2015)

Verglichen mit Nicolai ist die Banshee Lösung doch wesentlich(!) schöner, weil's zum Rahmen passt und die Formen zusammen passen. Besonders wenn man am Bike sitzt und drauf schaut. Auch bei Transition finde ich es nicht besser und beim Process ist das halt einfach ein fetter Klumpen *g* Ich finde es passt. Otisch am schönesten gelöst ist es mMn noch beim ICB 1.0, aber es ist halt auch aufwändiger gelöst.


----------



## Cirest (4. November 2015)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht es nur mir so, aber ich finde das "Verstärkungsblech" vom Oberrohr zum Sitzrohr optisch eine Katastrophe.
> Alles andere haben sie gut gelöst bezw. nach und nach verbessert (Hinterbau ohne die zwei Schweißnaht) aber das sollten sie wirklich anpassen. Ein schickes CNC Teil wäre fein, würde meiner Meinung nach einfach besser zum kantigen Design des Rahmen passen.
> Ich habe eins in M und es fällt etwas kleiner aus und trotzdem denke ich mir oft, dass es einfach wie ein Fremdkörper wirkt.



am v2 spitfire war sowohl das obere als auch das untere gusset bei mir sogar schief angeschweißt, von den schweißnähten selbst und den überlackierten schlackerückständen ganz zu schweigen. schön is anders. ganz arg sieht die gusset lösung für mich beim darkside aus, wobei sie dort über dem tretlager doppelt vorliegt.....am schönsten gelöst hat das für meine begriffe cube am alten alu stereo


----------



## Caese (4. November 2015)

rieche ich hier *Häresie*?


----------



## deralteser (4. November 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> rieche ich hier *Häresie*?


----------



## NoStyle (4. November 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> rieche ich hier *Häresie*?


Nein! 
Optisch sicher für den ein oder anderen diskussionswürdig - kann man auch anders bzw. eleganter lösen. Aber sie folgen dem Prinzip Form follows Function, nur sollten diese genauso sauber verarbeitet werden wie der Rest am Rahmen auch. Bei mir kein großes Thema, bei anderen wohl schon ...


----------



## xeitto (4. November 2015)

Upgrade fertig und geht nochmal besser als eh schon - FOX 36 150mm, Carbon LRS, Reifen und 1x11 sind neu


----------



## Cirest (4. November 2015)

starkes prime! is das ne 150mm fox? was sind für dich die vorteile gegenüber der pike die du hattest? 

naja, durch die schiefen gussets hatte der rahmen eine individuelle note. bei einem richtigen kunstwerk gibts ja auch keine kopien. der schweißer hatte womöglich ne künstlerische ader und wollte dem rahmen zu ner individuellen note verhelfen. das versteh ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (4. November 2015)

Zum Thema Gusset ...

Ich finde das "Gesamtpaket" passt und das ist für mich das Wichtigste.

1. Die Preise für die Rahmen sind vernünftig kalkuliert. Als Vergleich holen wir mal das Knolly Delirium, welches auch in Taiwan gefertigt wird. Der Rahmen mit Float X2 ohne Steuersatz ist bei über 3.000 "€" angesiedelt.

2. Die Rahmen sind ohne jeden Zweifel stabil und haben eine lange Lebensdauer. Die Lager haben auch eine gute Qualität und Größe. Da könnte sich so mancher Hersteller eine Scheibe abschneiden.

3. Die Hinterbaufunktion ist auch super und über die unterschiedlichen Dropouts und die Positionierung der Chips kann man wesentlich Einfluss auf die Geometrie und die Fahreigenschaften nehmen.

4. ... usw.

Ich konnte meinen alten 26 Zoll Laufradsatz mit 142x12 übernehmen. Zwischenzeitlich bin ich auf 27,5 Zoll mit 150x12 gewechselt. Das ist einfach geil, wenn der Rahmen solche Optionen bietet. Mit Keith und Dennis habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die sind einfach super locker und hilfsbereit. Ich mag die Rahmen genau so wie sie sind und möchte keinen höheren Preis zahlen für ein gefrästes Gusset à la Nicolai. Wer sowas unbedingt möchte der soll ein Nicolai kaufen. Zugegeben sind die Schweißnähte nicht gerade schön. Hauptsache sie halten. *Das verrotzte Gusset hat irgendwie eine männliche Charakteristik* und ist nicht so makellos und anschmiegsam wie ein neumodischer Rahmen aus Carbon.

*Banshee, stay true to yourself!*


----------



## san_andreas (4. November 2015)

Carbon Hauptrahmen wäre schön geil !


----------



## MK_79 (4. November 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> rieche ich hier *Häresie*?




Meinst Du? Ich glaube nicht.....alles gut!

Ist halt nur ein optisches Detail, dass mir im Gegensatz zum  Rahmen* und *der Funktion nicht gefällt. Das wird man ja ansprechen dürfen.

Oder anders: Aus meiner Sicht soviel schöne und praktische Details reingesteckt und dann so ein Blech. Hätte man halt schöner lösen können. 
Bei meinem Rahmen ist sonst alles tip top.


----------



## frogmatic (4. November 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Carbon Hauptrahmen wäre schön geil !


Dazu hat Keith ja mal was geschrieben...


----------



## san_andreas (4. November 2015)

Hab ich gelesen, fand ich auch gut.
Trotzdem fänd ich's geil !


----------



## xeitto (4. November 2015)

Cirest schrieb:


> starkes prime! is das ne 150mm fox? was sind für dich die vorteile gegenüber der pike die du hattest?



Ja, ist ne 150 mm. Ich bin erst einmal damit gefahren, daher kann ich noch nicht sooo viel sagen. Aber die Testberichte treffen wohl ziemlich zu - die Fox gibt gerade wenns härter rumpelt mehr Feedback als die Pike, steht höher im Federweg, ist aber dadurch auch etwas anstrengender zu fahren. Genau das wollt ich haben.

Habe erst überlegt die Fast-Kartusche für die Pike zu holen, aber da meine Freundin sich eh ne Pike kaufen wollte und die Fox ein Schnäppchen war, ist es die geworden. Von der Grund-Charakteristik bin ich schonmal 100% zufrieden. Muss aber noch mehr fahren und einstellen um mehr sagen zu können.


----------



## biker123456 (5. November 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Carbon LRS


Was für einen hast du da verbaut?


----------



## xeitto (5. November 2015)

Felgen mit 30mm MW hookless von xmcarbonspeed mit DT Revo & Bitex Naben


----------



## NoStyle (5. November 2015)

@xeitto : Richtig tolles Prime. Viel Spaß damit! 

@21XC12 : Bin ganz bei Dir!   Allerdings darf man schon erwarten dass auch die Bleche ordentlich angeschweißt werden, so wie von Cirest bemängelt!!!

@san_andreas : Also wenn Carbon, dann aber richtig in die Vollen, also alles inklusive Hinterbau, Dropouts und Links. Nicht nur das vordere Rahmendreieck. Das ganze dann bis zu 800 Gramm leichter, bei gleicher "bombproofability". DANN zahle ich auch gerne bis zu Dreidusend Öcken fürs Rahmenkit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (5. November 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Also wenn Carbon, dann aber richtig in die Vollen, also alles inklusive Hinterbau, Dropouts und Links. Nicht nur das vordere Rahmendreieck. Das ganze dann bis zu 800 Gramm leichter, bei gleicher "bombproofability". DANN zahle ich auch gerne bis zu Dreidusend Öcken fürs Rahmenkit.


da schließe ich mich an!


----------



## vitaminc (5. November 2015)

> Also wenn Carbon, dann aber richtig in die Vollen, also alles inklusive Hinterbau, Dropouts und Links. Nicht nur das vordere Rahmendreieck. Das ganze dann bis zu 800 Gramm leichter, bei gleicher "bombproofability". DANN zahle ich auch gerne bis zu Dreidusend Öcken fürs Rahmenkit.



Nur das es vermutlich nicht unter 3000 machbar ist, sondern tendenziell eher zwischen 3000-4000 EUR.


----------



## NWD (5. November 2015)

ich wollte wieder ein 26 zoll bike haben...


----------



## Mr.A (5. November 2015)

Beste Farbe...hätte es die mal 2013 schon gegeben


----------



## NoStyle (5. November 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Nur das es vermutlich nicht unter 3000 machbar ist, sondern tendenziell eher zwischen 3000-4000 EUR.


Keine wirkliche Ahnung was an Kosten aufläuft, wenn man Carbon wirklich in ALLE Richtungen hin ausreizt?!? So ein Rahmen muss Alu in jeder Hinsicht überlegen sein, sonst lohnt sich der Mehrpreis nicht. Für mich zählt am Ende die Langlebigkeit/Dauerhaltbarkeit, da sich Stürze hier und da nunmal nicht vermeiden lassen, oder anderer fieser Impact am Rahmen. 
Aber solange Carbon nicht recyclebar ist kommt es mir eh nicht in die Hütte ...


----------



## vitaminc (5. November 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Keine wirkliche Ahnung was an Kosten aufläuft, wenn man Carbon wirklich in ALLE Richtungen hin ausreizt?!? So ein Rahmen muss Alu in jeder Hinsicht überlegen sein, sonst lohnt sich der Mehrpreis nicht. Für mich zählt am Ende die Langlebigkeit/Dauerhaltbarkeit, da sich Stürze hier und da nunmal nicht vermeiden lassen, oder anderer fieser Impact am Rahmen.
> Aber solange Carbon nicht recyclebar ist kommt es mir eh nicht in die Hütte ...



Hört man denn viel von gebrochenen/kaputtenen Speiseeis Enduro oder BMC Trailfox Rahmen ?
Außerdem lässt sich mittlerweile Carbon sehr gut reparieren, ist schon längst kein Wegwerfprodukt mehr. In Sachen Steifigkeit hat Alu nichtmal den Hauch einer Chance.

Für mich bleibt das Problem bestehen dass ich nicht bereit bin ein Bike für den Preis eines Kleinwagen zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (5. November 2015)

Da meine 36er gerade in meinem Summum steckt,habe ich mal die Boxxer und ein Angleset mit -1° vorübergehend ins Rune gebaut


----------



## michi3 (5. November 2015)

Obwohl das die Galerie ist kurze Frage da sich hier viele Banshee Fahrer tummeln.
Im Phantom passen auch B-Plus mit 3.0er Reifen rein, weiß einer ob das auch beim Prime geht?


----------



## NoStyle (5. November 2015)

@michi3 : Das sollte beim Prime identisch sein. Bislang haben Phantom, Prime, oder auch mein Spitfire, eine Innenweite von ca. 81/82mm an den Sitz- und Kettenstreben. 
Schau mal hier rein:
http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/b-prime-phantom-lets-talk-about-939538-5.html
In diesem englischsprachigen Forum wird damit (b+ und 29+) schon länger experimentiert und dokumentiert. Die Banshee-Jungs sind da ebenfalls aktiv.


----------



## Freirider (6. November 2015)

Servus, 
Ich weiß das es hier eine Galerie ist aber vielleicht kann mir einer von euch hier weiter helfen?Ich habe gestern ein DB Inline in meinem Banshee Spitfire montiert. Jetzt habe ich das komische Phänomen, das der Dämpfer im ersten Zentimeter kaum widerstand erzeugt. Und Danach normal federt. Ich habe es schon mit und ohne Volumenspacer versucht. Sonst sind keine Auffälligkeiten zu sehen, hören oder zu spüren.
Der erste halbe Zentimeter am Dämpfer ist aber so alls ob nur ein minimaler druck überwunden wird, dann rauscht er etwas durch und erzeugt dann den vollen gleichmäßigen widerstand. Mach ich was falsch. Die Einstellung ist wie von CC für das Spitfire empfohlen.
Gruß 
Michael


----------



## Freirider (6. November 2015)

Hier mein Spitfire Aufbau.
Nicht ganz sauber aber so gehört es ja auch.


----------



## NoStyle (6. November 2015)

Verstehe ich nicht ... "nicht ganz sauber" ... sieht doch glänzend aus ...


----------



## 21XC12 (6. November 2015)

Freirider schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich weiß das es hier eine Galerie ist aber vielleicht kann mir einer von euch hier weiter helfen?Ich habe gestern ein DB Inline in meinem Banshee Spitfire montiert. Jetzt habe ich das komische Phänomen, das der Dämpfer im ersten Zentimeter kaum widerstand erzeugt. Und Danach normal federt. Ich habe es schon mit und ohne Volumenspacer versucht. Sonst sind keine Auffälligkeiten zu sehen, hören oder zu spüren.
> Der erste halbe Zentimeter am Dämpfer ist aber so alls ob nur ein minimaler druck überwunden wird, dann rauscht er etwas durch und erzeugt dann den vollen gleichmäßigen widerstand. Mach ich was falsch. Die Einstellung ist wie von CC für das Spitfire empfohlen.
> Gruß
> Michael


Ist bei meinem CCDB Air CS auch der Fall. Mich würde das auch sehr interessieren. Ich vermute Luft in der Dämpfung. Der Dämpfer war gebraucht und der Verkäufer meinte das sei normal und so habe man ein geringeres Losbrechmoment. Den gleichen Dämpfer hatte ich am Darkside. Da hatte ich Dämpfung ab dem ersten Millimeter. Ich fahr jetzt seit ein paar Monaten so. So schlimm is es jetzt nicht. Frag doch mal bei Cosmic. Kannst ja hier mal berichten wenn du was in Erfahrung bringen konntest. Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## Braitax (6. November 2015)

Das hatte mir ein Händler zum CC geschrieben als ich den Rahmen damit bestellen wollte.

"Mit den CCDBair habe ich sehr
grosse Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit, sehr viele gehen kaputt, sogar mehrmals,
und müssen immer wieder zum Service. Luftverluft, Ölverlust, stecken geblieben,
5mm Leerweg zu Beginn etc etc.
Ich kann sie somit nicht mehr empfehlen und biete sie nur mehr ausschliesslich
auf eigenen Kundenwunsch an"....

Scheint wohl bekannt zu sein.


----------



## sirios (6. November 2015)

Das ist vollkommen normal und liegt daran, dass nach diesem ersten cm zwei Ausgleichsbohrungen (ich weiß grad nicht wie ich sie anders nennen soll) geschlossen werden. Also kein Grund zur Sorge, alles gut.


----------



## Cirest (6. November 2015)

*Freirider* tritt das problem mit unterschiedlichen (höheren) luftdrücken bzw. härterer dämpfung auch auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (6. November 2015)

.


----------



## Freirider (6. November 2015)

Bis jetzt habe ich ja nicht viel gemacht. Aber es tritt definitiv bei verschiedenen drücken auf.


----------



## Caese (7. November 2015)

Dein "Phänomen" habe ich auch; scheint aber auch total egal zu sein so gut wie er funktioniert. Hauptsache ballert, wer zuviele Fehler sucht findet auch genug und fährt vielleicht besser Rennrad mit weniger veweglichen Teilen (das ist ein Mantra, dass ich mir selbst auferlegen muss  )


----------



## Bonvivant (7. November 2015)

Sagt mal, das Rune in S hat kein Gusset am Oberrohr/Sitzrohr - oder?
Und hat jemand aktuelle Infos, wann die 2016er kommen? Ich hoffe meines ist im Landeanflug ;-)


----------



## Freirider (7. November 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> Dein "Phänomen" habe ich auch; scheint aber auch total egal zu sein so gut wie er funktioniert. Hauptsache ballert, wer zuviele Fehler sucht findet auch genug und fährt vielleicht besser Rennrad mit weniger veweglichen Teilen (das ist ein Mantra, dass ich mir selbst auferlegen muss  )


Na ja, Fehler suchen und kritisch mit dem teuer gekauften Material umzugehen, sind zweierlei Sachen. Ich kaufe und fahre das Zeug um meine Fahrtechnik zu unterstützen. Und für das Geld will auch funktionierendes Material. Wenn man alles so hin nimmt wie es ist, kann man ja gleich Holandrad fahren ;-)


----------



## deralteser (7. November 2015)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Und hat jemand aktuelle Infos, wann die 2016er kommen? Ich hoffe meines ist im Landeanflug ;-)



Die erste Info war Anfang bis Mitte November - aktueller Stand ist Mitte bis Ende November. Lange wirds aber nicht mehr dauern. Bin auch gespannt wie blöd, wann endlich die Versandbestätigung für mein Spitfire eintrifft 
Bald ist die Zeit des Wartens vorbei....


----------



## iceis (8. November 2015)

@Freirider
@Braitax
@21XC12

März 2014 DB AIR
https://www.canecreek.com/products/...air-slight-bump-in-beginning-stroke-of-travel

Juli 2015 Inline
https://www.canecreek.com/products/...nline-do-not-use-the-first-part-of-the-stroke

September 2015 Inline
https://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/lounge/forum/db-inline-initial-stroke


----------



## san_andreas (8. November 2015)

Neuer Sattel und bissl Stealth Optik:


----------



## Masberg (8. November 2015)

obwohl ich schwarz nicht mag..... schaut gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (8. November 2015)

@iceis Danke! 

Kurzes Filmchen von einer Abfahrt auf dem unfertigen Hometrail ...


----------



## knuspi (8. November 2015)

Einen spitzen Trail habt ihr da gebaut. Gehört euch das Waldstück oder habt ihr das mit dem Eigentümer abgestimmt?


----------



## FastFabi93 (8. November 2015)

Darf man fragen, wo du wohnst ?


----------



## viva (8. November 2015)

Zum CC Dämpfer - da gibts auf mtbr einen ellenlangen Thread bezüglich Qualitätsproblenen mit dem DB Inline, die scheinen wirklich nicht sehr zuverlässig zu sein...


----------



## 21XC12 (8. November 2015)

@knuspi 
Danke! Soweit ich weiß ist der Eigentümer informiert oder tolleriert das dort gebaut wird, weil der Wald keinen Nutzen hat.

@FastFabi93 
Bin aus dem beschaulichen Saarland.


----------



## freetourer (8. November 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @iceis Danke!
> 
> Kurzes Filmchen von einer Abfahrt auf dem unfertigen Hometrail ...



NICE

Das sieht nach Spaß aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (8. November 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> NICE
> 
> Das sieht nach Spaß aus.


Joa war schon gut so der Trail. Leider wursteln zuviele Leute dran rum und im aktuellen Ausbau is er wieder schlechter.


----------



## deralteser (9. November 2015)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Und hat jemand aktuelle Infos, wann die 2016er kommen? Ich hoffe meines ist im Landeanflug ;-)



Vielleicht sind unsere auch dabei


----------



## US. (9. November 2015)

Ohne jetzt die hoffnungsvolle Stimmung stören zu wollen; das sind doch Build Kits und keine Rahmen


----------



## deralteser (9. November 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt die hoffnungsvolle Stimmung stören zu wollen; das sind doch Build Kits und keine Rahmen


Meine Aussage war eher rhetorischer Natur - mit einem Anteil Hoffnung, keine Frage! Aber TROTZDEM wirds bald soweit sein.

Woran erkennst Du, das es build kits sind?


----------



## US. (9. November 2015)

Das kann man am vordersten Karton der unteren Reihe lesen.   Und die Kartons sind eindeutig zu klein für einen (montierten) Rahmen. Die werden ja komplett vormontiert angeliefert.
Was man aber so liest, sind die Rahmen in Indonesien bereits ausgeliefert, neben UK, Australien und USA. 

Hattest du mal direkt bei evederyday26 nachgehakt?


----------



## san_andreas (9. November 2015)

Die hinteren Kartons sind doch ganz normale Framekits.


----------



## scnc (9. November 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die hinteren Kartons sind doch ganz normale Framekits.


So ist es. Die sechs Kartons unten rechts sind Build Kits, die anderen Frame Kits.


----------



## US. (9. November 2015)

Ich muß gestehen, daß ich die Aufschrift der hinteren Kartons nicht mehr lesen kann.
Lassen wir uns mal überraschen


----------



## frfreshman (9. November 2015)

Schiff hat wohl Verspätung, aktuelle Info 25.11.


----------



## scnc (9. November 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Ich muß gestehen, daß ich die Aufschrift der hinteren Kartons nicht mehr lesen kann.
> Lassen wir uns mal überraschen



Ich auch nicht, aber man erkennt die Quadrate für die verschiedenen Grössen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (9. November 2015)

Während ihr alle noch wartet könnten die Kurbelexperten mich mal aufklären, ob ein "Umstieg" auf Direktmount-Kettenblätter sinnvoll ist.

Pro:
sexy
leicht
Conta:
anscheinend 1.001 Standard, weil jeder Hersteller meint sein eigenes Ding machen zu müssen.

Um den Themenbezug zum Thread herzustellen:
1. Ich habe auch schonmal hier ein Bild gepostet 
2. Sie käme ans Spitty
3. Davon würde ein Bild hier eingestellt


----------



## xeitto (9. November 2015)

Du hast das schon ganz richtig zusammengefasst...


----------



## Fluffy1 (9. November 2015)

Mein 16er legend !!


----------



## san_andreas (9. November 2015)

Sehr geil !


----------



## arghlol (10. November 2015)

@Caese
Ein kleines Contra wäre noch, dass die Kettenlinie nur noch ggf durch Spacer am Tretlager angepasst werden kann.

Und die Gewichtsersparnis wird eigentlich auch erst mit Carbon-Kurbeln wirklich relevant. Weil Direct Mount Kettenblätter 20-30 g mehr wiegen als ihre Pendants mit Lochkreis.


----------



## BrotherMo (10. November 2015)

Mal ne Frage an die Spitfire Besitzer.... Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie tief man die Sattelstütze beim Spitfire in XL einstecken kann?
300 mm sollte machbar sein, oder?
Mein Bike steht leider aktuell nicht da wo ich zur Zeit bin....
Danke!


----------



## FastFabi93 (10. November 2015)

Dann schließe ich mich der Frage gleich mal an, allerdings für s Rune. Gemessen hab ich mal 330-340 mm, kommt das hin ?


----------



## tequesta (10. November 2015)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Spitfire Besitzer.... Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie tief man die Sattelstütze beim Spitfire in XL einstecken kann?
> 300 mm sollte machbar sein, oder?


31cm schaffe ich ohne Gewalt beim XL Spitfire. Mehr kann ich nicht testen, da Stütze gekürzt.


----------



## BrotherMo (10. November 2015)

Danke! Somit sollte die Moveloc in 200 ja locker passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (10. November 2015)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Danke! Somit sollte die Moveloc in 200 ja locker passen...


ja, das habe ich auch vor 13 Monaten ausgemessen.


----------



## BrotherMo (10. November 2015)

Top! Danke.
Jetzt muss ich den aktuellen Besitzer nur noch restlos überzeugen....


----------



## Caese (10. November 2015)

tequesta schrieb:


> ja, das habe ich auch vor 13 Monaten ausgemessen.


und seit dem wartest du ?


----------



## BommelMaster (10. November 2015)

Nr 1 lebt!


----------



## BrotherMo (10. November 2015)

Deine Gabel ist einfach ....


----------



## BommelMaster (10. November 2015)

find ich auch 

endlich hab ich "meine" V2 auch in den Händen, sie federt. und wie. ansprechverhalten unter Last ist super. bin sehr begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (11. November 2015)

Man möchte Sie einfach nur haben deine Gabel. 

PS: schönes Rad.


----------



## BommelMaster (11. November 2015)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Man möchte Sie einfach nur haben deine Gabel.
> 
> PS: schönes Rad.



grundsätzlich möglich - bei der nächsten Charge


----------



## Andreas.blub (11. November 2015)

Preispunkt?


----------



## imperator jo (11. November 2015)

jetzt fehlt nur noch ne pike (oder doch mrp stage?)


----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2015)

Pike....gähn.


----------



## NoStyle (11. November 2015)

Gut - BOS ist teuer, aber da gibt es noch sicher gute Alternativen von X-Fusion, Manitou, oder die von Dir erwähnte MPR ...


----------



## imperator jo (11. November 2015)

ja da hat man die qual der wahl, letztendlich wird das budget entscheiden. hauptsache die revelation kommt weg, kann das teil nicht mehr sehn


----------



## scnc (11. November 2015)

Hey Leute, brauch mal eure Hilfe. Würde in mein Spitty V2 gerne mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer fahren (aktuell CC Inline). Hat jemand Erfahrung damit und könnt einen empfehlen? Reizen würde mich der Vivid (Tune??) da relativ günstig, oder aber der DVO Jade weils einfach was exotisches wäre. Und zweiterer soll ja richtig einfach zu servicen sein, was für mich eigentlich ein dickes Plus ist. Für andere Empfehlungen bin ich aber jederzeit offen.


----------



## NoStyle (11. November 2015)

@imperator jo : Weiss jetzt die Preise für die MPR Stage nicht, aber X-Fusion (Sweep 650B/26, Slant 26 only), Manitou (Mattoc), vielleicht auch Suntour (Auron) dürften preislich genauso interessant sein wie eben die RS Pike. Was man so liest ist die Mattoc zumindest keinen Deut schlechter ...


----------



## frfreshman (11. November 2015)

scnc schrieb:


> Hey Leute, brauch mal eure Hilfe. Würde in mein Spitty V2 gerne mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer fahren (aktuell CC Inline). Hat jemand Erfahrung damit und könnt einen empfehlen? Reizen würde mich der Vivid (Tune??) da relativ günstig, oder aber der DVO Jade weils einfach was exotisches wäre. Und zweiterer soll ja richtig einfach zu servicen sein, was für mich eigentlich ein dickes Plus ist. Für andere Empfehlungen bin ich aber jederzeit offen.




Vivid coil mit tune MM funktioniert sehr gut.
X-Fusion Vector coil HLR auch und ist dabei um einiges leichter.

Zu Gewichten siehe meine Einträge zu beiden Dämpfern:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/user/178076


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (11. November 2015)

@imperator jo 
X-Fusion  Sweep am besten mit hlr roughcut kartusche  sehr geile Gabel 
ich fahr eine umgebaute vengance r mit hlr  
und eine sweep mit rl kartusche die ich im winter umbau


----------



## Andreas.blub (11. November 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @imperator jo : Weiss jetzt die Preise für die MPR Stage nicht, aber X-Fusion (Sweep 650B/26, Slant 26 only), Manitou (Mattoc), vielleicht auch Suntour (Auron) dürften preislich genauso interessant sein wie eben die RS Pike. Was man so liest ist die Mattoc zumindest keinen Deut schlechter ...



Vor allem kommt für die Mattoc jetzt das IRT Luftsystem. Ist quasi die AWK Kammer, die hier im Forum angeboten wird. Macht die Federkennlinie noch 'nen ticken besser und kostet nur 79€. Mattoc 530€. Pike nächstes Jahr 800+


----------



## Pornspirit (11. November 2015)

Aktueller Aufbau mit 26" (Gabel neu)


 Die Deckals der Gabel werden noch durch Stealth ersetzt, Priorität hat erst mal fahren ;-). Da mir heute ne Speiche gerissen ist war dafür keine Zeit (man siehts sogar auf den Bild, hinten neben dem Ventil), ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, es hat zwar unterwegs mal "klong" gemacht, hab mir aber nix dabei gedacht 
Jetzt müsste, natürlich nur aus optischen Gründen, noch ein Fox Dämpfer rein...  Hat nicht zufällig einer über in 200X56?


----------



## iceis (11. November 2015)

scnc schrieb:


> Hey Leute, brauch mal eure Hilfe. Würde in mein Spitty V2 gerne mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer fahren (aktuell CC Inline). Hat jemand Erfahrung damit und könnt einen empfehlen? Reizen würde mich der Vivid (Tune??) da relativ günstig, oder aber der DVO Jade weils einfach was exotisches wäre. Und zweiterer soll ja richtig einfach zu servicen sein, was für mich eigentlich ein dickes Plus ist. Für andere Empfehlungen bin ich aber jederzeit offen.



Fahre zwar ein Rune aber statt dem Inline würde ich keinen Vivid Coil wollen.
Hatte bevor ich den Inline verbaute einen getunten Vivid Coil (speziell auf meine Hausrunde abgestimmt und dabei wurde nicht nur die HSC umgeshimt und besseres Öl verwendet) und der Inline ist ganz klar der bessere Dämpfer.


----------



## Cirest (11. November 2015)

*scnc*
meine wahl derzeit wär n ccdb coil mit cs - climb switch is zum pedalieren überaus vorteilhaft 

cane creek hat auf der eurobike nen inline coil mit cs vorgestellt, die waren sich aber nicht sicher, ob der in produktion geht. ich bin auch am überlegen nen coil ins prime zu tun. werde aber warten obs nicht nen inline coil gibt


----------



## scnc (12. November 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Vivid coil mit tune MM funktioniert sehr gut.
> X-Fusion Vector coil HLR auch und ist dabei um einiges leichter.
> 
> Zu Gewichten siehe meine Einträge zu beiden Dämpfern:
> http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/user/178076



Dank für die Antwort. Das mit dem Tune MM hört sich gut an, der ist ja überall erhältlich.
Den Vector Coil schau ich mir mal an, ist aber glaube ich gar nicht erhältlich hier in der Schweiz.




iceis schrieb:


> Fahre zwar ein Rune aber statt dem Inline würde ich keinen Vivid Coil wollen.
> Hatte bevor ich den Inline verbaute einen getunten Vivid Coil (speziell auf meine Hausrunde abgestimmt und dabei wurde nicht nur die HSC umgeshimt und besseres Öl verwendet) und der Inline ist ganz klar der bessere Dämpfer.


Klar, der Inline geht gut und würde den auch behalten. Ich persönlich mag aber das Stahlfederverhalten und kann mir ehrlich gesagt nur schlecht vorstellen dass der R2C wirklich schlechter gehen würde als der Inline, siehe auch Post von frfreshman.



Cirest schrieb:


> *scnc*
> meine wahl derzeit wär n ccdb coil mit cs - climb switch is zum pedalieren überaus vorteilhaft
> 
> cane creek hat auf der eurobike nen inline coil mit cs vorgestellt, die waren sich aber nicht sicher, ob der in produktion geht. ich bin auch am überlegen nen coil ins prime zu tun. werde aber warten obs nicht nen inline coil gibt


Der ccdb coil mit CS (auch inline wenn denn einmal verfügbar) wäre sicher was, aber da kann man leider den Service
nicht selber durchführen. Daher eher nicht.


Mein Bauchgefühl sagt DVO Jade, den gibts hier zu nem guten Kurs. Aber werde mir das sicher noch besser überlegen, Stress habe ich keinen.


----------



## 21XC12 (12. November 2015)

Also der Inline ist sicher ein guter Dämpfer, aber das bringt auch nix wenn er defektanfällig und wartungsintensiv ist. Da hat man beim Coil deutlich weniger Sorgen. Auch bei kalten Temperaturen. Da ging mein DB Air CS in die Knie. Ich musste den Dämpfer einschicken. Ging zwar schnell, aber trzd ärgerlich.


----------



## LuisXIV (12. November 2015)

Pornspirit schrieb:


> Aktueller Aufbau mit 26" (Gabel neu)Anhang anzeigen 435795 Die Deckals der Gabel werden noch durch Stealth ersetzt, Priorität hat erst mal fahren ;-). Da mir heute ne Speiche gerissen ist war dafür keine Zeit (man siehts sogar auf den Bild, hinten neben dem Ventil), ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, es hat zwar unterwegs mal "klong" gemacht, hab mir aber nix dabei gedacht
> Jetzt müsste, natürlich nur aus optischen Gründen, noch ein Fox Dämpfer rein...  Hat nicht zufällig einer über in 200X56?


Ich hätte ein Float CTD mit Remote, bei In Interesse einfach melden


----------



## iceis (12. November 2015)

@scnc 
@21XC12 

Ich behaupte nicht das so ein gut abgestimmter Vivid schlecht ist und es ist auch klar das der Vorteil beim Vivid darin liegt ihn relativ einfach selbst servicen zu können.
Um aber HSC zu ändern muss der Vivid im Gegensatz zum Inline geöffnet werden.

Defektanfälligkeit ist natürlich ein Argument.
Gibts da ne Zahl wieviele da hops gehen im Vergleich zum ccdb air cs oder ist es ein reines Inline Problem?

Ansonsten wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt so einen ccdb mit cs und Spiralfeder zu fahren, aber wenn dann gleich mit diesen extrem leichten Stahlfedern die schon ein par mal in der Vergangenheit angepriesen wurden aber noch immer nicht verfügbar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## violentstorm (13. November 2015)

Also ich kann über meinen DBInline bis jetzt nicht meckern, der werkelt sehr schön in meinem Pyre MKII
Auf die kälteren Temperaturen haben bis jetzt noch keinen Unterschied gemacht.

Ganz anders siehts da bei meiner EXM aus. die war gestern sowas von zäh und langsam...
Kennt ihr einen tuner für DTSwiss Gabeln? Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn ich die Dämpfung erweitern oder tauschen kann, damit die HSC und LSC dann getrennt von außen einstellbar ist.

Oder ich überleg ob evtl auch ne andere Gabel eine Option wäre. Allerdings ist da die Auswahl recht beschränkt. Sie muss durchgehend 1 1/8" sein, Schnellspanner, 140mm travel und Gewicht sollte nicht großartig über 1,68kg sein. Vorher hatte ich eine Fox Talas II(Factory) mit 140mm. Absolut grauenvoll diese Gabel.


----------



## brillenboogie (13. November 2015)

Wo wir gerade beim Dämpferthema sind: Gibt es für das Spitfire in Sachen Luftdämpfer eine annähernd gleichwertige Alternative zu CaneCreek? Sympathisch wäre mir, gerade was Servicefreundlichkeit anbelangt, ein Monarch (Plus).
Hintergrund: Ich bin von der reinen Performance her sehr zufrieden mit meinem Inline, habe aber, nachdem er recht schnell defekt war und man da doch so einiges hört, kein großes Vertrauen mehr in die Zuverlässigkeit. Daher die Überlegung, den Dämpfer zu verkaufen, wenn er aus dem Garantieservice zurückkommt und auf ein potentiell zuverlässigeres Modell zu wechseln, nach Möglichkeit ohne Performance Einbußen.


----------



## deralteser (13. November 2015)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Dämpferthema sind: Gibt es für das Spitfire in Sachen Luftdämpfer eine annähernd gleichwertige Alternative zu CaneCreek? Symphatisch wäre mir, gerade was Servicefreundlichkeit anbelangt, ein Monarch (Plus).
> Hintergrund: Ich bin von der reinen Performance her sehr zufrieden mit meinem Inline, habe aber, nachdem er recht schnell defekt war und man da doch so einiges hört, kein großes Vertrauen mehr in die Zuverlässigkeit. Daher die Überlegung, den Dämpfer zu verkaufen, wenn er aus dem Garantieservice zurückkommt und auf ein potentiell zuverlässigeres Modell zu wechseln, nach Möglichkeit ohne Performance Einbußen.


Zu dem Thema Zuverlässigkeit und Performance kann ich Dir in ein paar Monaten mehr sagen. Bekomme mein 2016er mit nem Monarch Plus.


Edit:
Wobei ich zur Performance dann natürlich schon eher was sagen kann - allerdings ohne Vergleichswerte zu anderen Dämpfern.


----------



## frogmatic (13. November 2015)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> Ich bin von der reinen Performance her sehr zufrieden mit meinem Inline, habe aber, nachdem er recht schnell defekt war und man da doch so einiges hört, kein großes Vertrauen mehr in die Zuverlässigkeit. Daher die Überlegung, den Dämpfer zu verkaufen, wenn er aus dem Garantieservice zurückkommt und auf ein potentiell zuverlässigeres Modell zu wechseln, nach Möglichkeit ohne Performance Einbußen.


Das ist wohl wie mit Jaguar - man braucht 2 davon.
Einen zum fahren, einen für die Werkstatt...


----------



## iceis (13. November 2015)

Wieviel habt ihr denn negatives zu inline, ccdb air oder ccdb air cs gelesen im Vergleich zu anderen Dämpfern....ich mein wenn ich nach defekten vivids suche finde ich auch so einiges...suche ich nach defekten fox Dämpfern dann ebenfalls.


Man sollte wissen was man will...einen Dämpfer der evtl. garnicht gefällt der aber (mit Glück) länger seinen Dienst verrichtet....oder einen der sehr zufriedenstellend (eher besser^^) arbeitet ohne das man extra aufmachen und umshimen muss der (mit Glück) länger seinen Dienst verrichtet ;-)


----------



## trailterror (13. November 2015)

in den ersten paar wenigen Monaten 2 ausfälle mit dem ccdba cs gehabt. 2x war ein service fällig.

sehr sehr ärgerlich.

wenn er nicht defekt ist, ist er aber sehr gut....

mein Fazit: super Dämpfer, wenn er nicht kränkelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (14. November 2015)

violentstorm schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde, an alle mit Banshees mit 30,0er Sattelstützenmaß:
> 
> Habt ihr eine passende Variostütze gefunden? Im Moment finde ich max 27,2er XC Stürzen, die auch nur max 110mm Verstellbereich haben :/
> Kollegen meinte jetzt, ich solle mal über eine 30,9er Reibahle nachdenken und einfach aufreiben und mir dann eine Reverb holen.


Falls das noch akut ist siehe in meinen Bikemarkt Anzeigen


----------



## 21XC12 (14. November 2015)

@iceis 
Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung. Steht aber auch bereits oben. @trailterror spricht ebenso aus eigener Erfahrung. Natürlich findet man zu jedem Dämpfer negative Beiträge. Allerdings sollte man stets das Alter der Beiträge berücksichtigen. Seit wann gibt's den Vivid Coil und seit wann den Inline? Sicher sind die CC Luftdämpfer alle super und es bleibt zu hoffen das die Kinderkrankheiten irgendwann beseitigt sind. Ich kann trotzdem nicht behaupten das mein Vivid Coil schlechter ist als der DB Air CS. Wenn du mit deinem Inline zufrieden bist und keine technischen Probleme hast ist das schonmal ein gutes Zeichen. Ich würde dem DB Air gerne nochmal eine Chance geben. Aber vermutlich werde ich warten bis ein Angebot für den Float X2 kommt. Da habe ich mehr Vertrauen in die Technik. Der geringe Mehrpreis ist meiner Meinung nach zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## brillenboogie (14. November 2015)

danke schonmal für eure antworten, bin weiterhin an dämpfer empfehlungen interessiert! um das problem nochmal zu verdeutlichen und gleichzeitig die brücke zur galerie zu schlagen:


----------



## Cirest (14. November 2015)

übrigens, nach gestriger anfrage bei cane creek wirds wohl keinen serien inline coil geben :/


----------



## Mr.A (14. November 2015)

also ich hab momentan einen gut 5 jahre alten Manitou Evolver im Spitfire. Sehr zuverlässig, und gefällt mir besser als der  Monarch RT3 Debonair. 
Gibts aber meines wissens nur noch gebraucht.


----------



## FastFabi93 (14. November 2015)

@brillenboogie 
Welche Sattelstütze hast du da verbaut ?


----------



## Andreas.blub (14. November 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> @brillenboogie
> Welche Sattelstütze hast du da verbaut ?



Das ist eine LEV.


----------



## FastFabi93 (14. November 2015)

Hier stand Mist ...


----------



## svenson69 (17. November 2015)

Mal wieder ein kleines Update, Fox Float X2 



Fahren Konnte ich ihn leider noch nicht!Am Wochenende weiß ich mehr


----------



## 21XC12 (17. November 2015)

Feedback zum Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (17. November 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Feedback zum Dämpfer?





svenson69 schrieb:


> Fahren Konnte ich ihn leider noch nicht!Am Wochenende weiß ich mehr



....


----------



## svenson69 (17. November 2015)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> ....


Das hab ich erst nach seinem post geschrieben


----------



## Dakeyras (17. November 2015)

Daaaaannn hab ich nix gesagt. 

komisch, hatte extra geschaut ob dein Beitrag nochmal editiert wurde und hab nix gesehen. wurde sowas früher nicht mal angezeigt?


----------



## Seppl- (17. November 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein kleines Update, Fox Float X2
> 
> 
> 
> Fahren Konnte ich ihn leider noch nicht!Am Wochenende weiß ich mehr


Ahhh ich will mein Rune auch haben  dauert noch 2 Wochen. Bin schon gespannt...


----------



## BrotherMo (17. November 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Das hab ich erst nach seinem post geschrieben


Wir erwarten, in großer Vorfreude und Neugier, einen Ausführlichen Bericht zum Dämpfer.....
E G A L   wie das Wetter wird am WE


----------



## deralteser (17. November 2015)

Zur Überbrückung der Wartezeit zum Dämpferbericht ein kleines Update vom Darkside:





(Edit: schickeres Bild)


----------



## svenson69 (18. November 2015)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Wir erwarten, in großer Vorfreude und Neugier, einen Ausführlichen Bericht zum Dämpfer.....
> E G A L   wie das Wetter wird am WE


Ich werd mein bestes geben
Wetterbericht sieht leider weniger gut aus


----------



## Braitax (18. November 2015)

Hat eigentlich jemand schon das Rune 2016er in neon orange?
Würde gerne mal ein Foto aus der Natura sehen wollen


----------



## deralteser (18. November 2015)

Braitax schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand schon das Rune 2016er in neon orange?
> Würde gerne mal ein Foto aus der Natura sehen wollen


Wird eher ein rot sein, oder? Orange war nen anderer Jahrgang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braitax (18. November 2015)

Habe mich an der Beschreibung von der Homepage und diversen Anbietern gehalten...da steht neon orange.


----------



## deralteser (18. November 2015)

Braitax schrieb:


> Habe mich an der Beschreibung von der Homepage und diversen Anbietern gehalten...da steht neon orange.


Keine Ahnung - nach Orange siehts für mich nicht aus 
Trotzdem schick!!!


----------



## Braitax (18. November 2015)

Für mich ist es auch kein Orange 
Mal sehen, vielleicht meldet sich ja einer noch mit der Farbe


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. November 2015)

Soweit ich informiert bin sollte es die gleiche Farbe sein, wie die vom aktuellen Darkside - nur halt matt.


----------



## Freirider (18. November 2015)

Ich hab die Teile welche für mein "Last Fastforward" vorgesehen sind, nicht mehr rumliegen sehen können. Mal schauen was es so kann!


----------



## Caese (18. November 2015)

das sieht irgendwie nicht richtig aus. Schlank sportlicher Rahmen, fette Walzen. Neeeneeeneee! Rein damit ins Last und macht das Spitti wieder flott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (18. November 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> das sieht irgendwie nicht richtig aus. Schlank sportlicher Rahmen, fette Walzen. Neeeneeeneee! Rein damit ins Last und macht das Spitti wieder flott


Sieht wirklich etwas strange aus - aber gut zu wissen, das es theoretisch passt. Testen würde ich es so aufgebaut auf jeden Fall gerne. Bounce baby! Bounce!


----------



## Freirider (18. November 2015)

Genau das soll es ja nur werden, ein Test.
Ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen!


----------



## iceis (18. November 2015)

Würde mich mal interessieren wieviel Durchschlagschutz noch gegeben ist wenn man die voluminöseren Reifen mit dem nötigen niedrigen Druck für maximalen Grip fährt (im Sinne von "ins Steinfeld reinhalten").


----------



## NoStyle (19. November 2015)

@Freirider : Ich finde das, ehrlich gesagt, ziemlich cool und gar nicht unpassend!
An einem Stahlrahmen sehen 2.4er Reifen bereits sehr fett aus - und das Spitfire hat mit seinen schlankeren Rohren für mich persönlich eben auch schon einen Touch Stahl-Optik. 

Berichte doch bitte bei Gelegenheit mal Deine Fahreindrücke. Dem Plus-Reifenformat bin ich nicht ganz abgeneigt, allerdings dann lieber 26+ statt B+ ...


----------



## frfreshman (19. November 2015)

Wie macht ihr das eigentlich das eure Kisten immer aussehen wie eben aus dem Laden gerollt?


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. November 2015)

haha  Wunderschön!


----------



## NoStyle (19. November 2015)

Nun, vielleicht frisch aufgebaut und dann gepostet? Oder in einigen stecken wahre Putzpflegeteufel ... in mir übrigens nicht ...


----------



## Seppl- (19. November 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das eigentlich das eure Kisten immer aussehen wie eben aus dem Laden gerollt?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 437927


Das sind die Wohnzimmerbiker


----------



## deralteser (19. November 2015)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Das sind die Wohnzimmerbiker



Klar - nen halben Meter Dreck und Mist im Wohnzimmer....hrrrrrr....da fühlt sich mein Herz so richtig zu hause...


----------



## Seppl- (19. November 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Klar - nen halben Meter Dreck und Mist im Wohnzimmer....hrrrrrr....da fühlt sich mein Herz so richtig zu hause...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 437944


Ja so sehe ich das auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (19. November 2015)

Klar putze ich mein bike Mal mehr und mal weniger gerne

Finde es nach wie vor klasse, das hier jeder (ich hoffe doch) mit einem gewissen Stolz seine bikes präsentiert, sich an jeder noch so kleinen Änderung am bike freuen kann und sich gerne darüber austauscht. Egal ob man nen Schlammfetisch hat oder eben nicht...

Ne Runde Kuscheln?


----------



## Freirider (19. November 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @Freirider : Ich finde das, ehrlich gesagt, ziemlich cool und gar nicht unpassend!
> An einem Stahlrahmen sehen 2.4er Reifen bereits sehr fett aus - und das Spitfire hat mit seinen schlankeren Rohren für mich persönlich eben auch schon einen Touch Stahl-Optik.
> 
> Berichte doch bitte bei Gelegenheit mal Deine Fahreindrücke. Dem Plus-Reifenformat bin ich nicht ganz abgeneigt, allerdings dann lieber 26+ statt B+ ...


Ich war heute das erste mal mit dem +Spiti unterwegs und muss sagen ich hatte bei jedem Trail ein riesiges Grinsen im Gesicht. Wir haben hier eher steeile Hänge die sehr oft Offcamber sind also abfallende kurven mit Wurzeln. Der Grip ist Sagenhaft! Mal was ganz anderes als mit dem Minion (nicht das der schlecht ist aber halt anders).
Nur auf viel Laub hatte ich zweimal vorne kurz Gripverlust! Bin mal gespannt wie es sich auf Nassem Untergrund fährt. Werde dann wieder berichten. Drauf bleiben wird + aber nicht. Das ist auf dem Hardtail glaub schon besser.


----------



## 21XC12 (19. November 2015)

Fährt es sich nicht träge im Vergleich zu normalen Pneus? Ich bin auf der Straße einmal ein Fatbike (Hardtail mit Starrgabel) gefahren und es hat sich angefühlt wie ein kleiner Fettsack statt wie ne Gazelle.


----------



## NoStyle (19. November 2015)

Freirider schrieb:


> Ich war heute das erste mal mit dem +Spiti unterwegs und muss sagen ich hatte bei jedem Trail ein riesiges Grinsen im Gesicht. Wir haben hier eher steeile Hänge die sehr oft Offcamber sind also abfallende kurven mit Wurzeln. Der Grip ist Sagenhaft! Mal was ganz anderes als mit dem Minion (nicht das der schlecht ist aber halt anders).
> Nur auf viel Laub hatte ich zweimal vorne kurz Gripverlust! Bin mal gespannt wie es sich auf Nassem Untergrund fährt. Werde dann wieder berichten. Drauf bleiben wird + aber nicht. Das ist auf dem Hardtail glaub schon besser.


Danke für die Info bislang! 
Ja bitte - Fahrverhalten bzw. Grip bei feuchtem/nassen Untergrund würde mich ebenfalls interessieren ... 
Was hast Du denn für eine Plus-Bereifung?


----------



## Nachaz (20. November 2015)

Hab mal was gebastelt:




11,6 kg - Norco-Sattelstütze wird noch gegen Thomson Masterpiece (silber) getauscht, ansonsten nur noch Kleinigkeiten (Bremsadapter, Titanschrauben, etc.)
Verbesserungsvorschläge: Gerne.

Fahrbericht: HAMMER HAMMER HAMMER GEIL!


----------



## Nachaz (20. November 2015)

Doppelpost.


----------



## Grinsekater (21. November 2015)

Aktueller immer noch ein etwas zusammengewürfelter Zwischenstand. Die RS1 hab ich getauscht gegen eine auf 120 mm getravelte 36. Lenkzentrale kommt noch etwas höher und Laufräder mit ZTR Flow (bei den Naben bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher). Die Bereifung ändert sich vermutlich noch in Vigilante (vorn) und Trailboss (hinten).


----------



## ONE78 (21. November 2015)

Haste mal nen vernünftiges bild mit der rs1 gemacht?


----------



## 21XC12 (21. November 2015)

Warte doch bis Januar auf die neuen Hope Naben. Die neuen Maxxis kommen dann auch und hinten würde auch gut ein Minion SS passen. Die 36 ist sicher ein gutes Stück steifer als die RS1. Passt besser zur Charakteristik des Phantom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekater (21. November 2015)

@ONE78

Nur das hier.




@21XC12
Evo3 dann? Ich muss sagen, dass ich eher ein Freund von leisen Naben bin. Das Phantom an sich ist recht leise und das soll so bleiben. 
Ich wäre fast versucht die Silent Hubs rein zu machen. Aber das ist ein wirklich ernsthafter Brocken. Auch wenn mir das Gewicht eher nicht ganz so wichtig ist... mal sehen.

Was die Reifen angeht bin ich immer ein Maxxis Jünger gewesen aber die WTB haben mich wirklich überzeugt. Die sind der einfach super vom Grip, universell auf vielen Untergründen und ich hatte in einem Jahr Einsatz nur einmal einen Platten (mit der dickeren Karkasse).


----------



## 21XC12 (21. November 2015)

@Grinsekater Pro 4 -> Klick

Ob die laut sind?  

WTB will ich auch mal testen.


----------



## deralteser (21. November 2015)

Für Kurzentschlossene vielleicht interessant....


----------



## freetourer (21. November 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Für Kurzentschlossene vielleicht interessant....
> Anhang anzeigen 438586



Eher nicht.

Aktuelle XT Gruppe gibt es für um die 400.-.

Beim aktuellen Umrechnungskurs kommt man beim Kauf zum Euro - Preis hier in Deutschland immer noch günstiger weg.


----------



## deralteser (21. November 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> Eher nicht.
> 
> Aktuelle XT Gruppe gibt es für um die 400.-.
> 
> Beim aktuellen Umrechnungskurs kommt man beim Kauf zum Euro - Preis hier in Deutschland immer noch günstiger weg.


Ok, danke!
War auch ein Schnellschuss!


----------



## MK_79 (22. November 2015)

Mein Beitrag zum Thema Wohnzimmerbike.
Heute den ersten richtigen Schnee genossen. 





Werde aber bald auf mein Winterrad wechseln, dann darf das Rune Winterschlaf halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KWC-toiletspray (22. November 2015)

Mal aktuelle Fotos, mein Spitty:


----------



## MSTRCHRS (22. November 2015)

Mein neues Spaßrad:



Mein 3tes Banshee ist aktuell in Planung und wir wohl im neuen Jahr kommen


----------



## böser_wolf (22. November 2015)

eins spass heute


----------



## Dakeyras (22. November 2015)

diagnosis: explosive diarrhea 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MK_79 (24. November 2015)

@böser_wolf ; Anscheinend auch kein Wohnzimmerbiker - es werden immer mehr!

@Dakeyras 

Aber im Ernst, ich durfte sowas in Wirklichkeit bei einem Marathon (laufen) schon sehen und da sah es genauso aus - auch vorne rum. Sowas gibt es also wirklich. Der Kollege lief so durch die Regensburger Innenstadt -  jedem wie er es verträgt.


----------



## Dakeyras (25. November 2015)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Aber im Ernst, ich durfte sowas in Wirklichkeit bei einem Marathon (laufen) schon sehen und da sah es genauso aus - auch vorne rum. Sowas gibt es also wirklich. Der Kollege lief so durch die Regensburger Innenstadt -  jedem wie er es verträgt.



Der hat eben ALLES aus sich rausgeholt.  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## böser_wolf (25. November 2015)

MK_79 schrieb:


> @böser_wolf ; Anscheinend auch kein Wohnzimmerbiker - es werden immer mehr!
> 
> @Dakeyras
> .



Jeden tag rad 
Fixie zur arbeit 
MTB immer wenns mein arm zulässt 
Teil meiner Lebenslangen Reha


----------



## everyday26 (25. November 2015)

Kurzes Update zu Banshee 2016: Die Rahmen sind heute eingetroffen und fast alles wie bestellt mit dabei. Die erste Ladung ist heute in den Versand zu euren Händlern gegangen. Danke für die Geduld !


----------



## deralteser (25. November 2015)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Kurzes Update zu Banshee 2016: Die Rahmen sind heute eingetroffen und fast alles wie bestellt mit dabei. Die erste Ladung ist heute in den Versand zu euren Händlern gegangen. Danke für die Geduld !


Beste Nachricht seit langem! Jetzt zähle ich die Stunden


----------



## ma.sel (25. November 2015)

Ich habe meinen 16er Spitfire Rahmen schon zuhause stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (25. November 2015)

ma.sel schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen 16er Spitfire Rahmen schon zuhause stehen


Au wie geil! Die Familie wächst!


----------



## ma.sel (25. November 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Au wie geil! Die Familie wächst!


Ja, kann es kaum erwarten das Spiti aufzubauen. Leider wird es noch bis Ende des Jahres dauern bis alle Teile da sind.


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. November 2015)

ma.sel schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen 16er Spitfire Rahmen schon zuhause stehen



Gelb?


----------



## mfux (25. November 2015)

Bilder oder es ist nie passiert...


----------



## ma.sel (25. November 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Gelb?


Die blauen Decals wollten mir nicht so recht gefallen.


mfux schrieb:


> Bilder oder es ist nie passiert...


Schnelles Handy Bild...


----------



## NoStyle (25. November 2015)

ma.sel schrieb:


> Ja, kann es kaum erwarten das Spiti aufzubauen. Leider wird es noch bis Ende des Jahres dauern bis alle Teile da sind.


Uhhhhh ... das "Problem" hatte ich 2012 auch, ungefähr um diese Zeit ... locker 6 Monate (oder mehr) Wartezeit nach Bestellung ... nä, watt fies ... 
Das gute daran ist: Bei Langeweile kann man gar nicht oft genug den Rahmen in den einzelnen Bestandteilen wiegen. Oder vermessen - auch geil! Reach, Oberrohr, Kettenstreben ... ist das Steuerrohr heute noch genau so lang wie gestern. So einen Geo-Check macht man lieber drülfzichmal, als einmal zu wenig ...
Und wenn die Olle nicht motzt kann der Rahmen auch ruhig mal neben oder im Bett ausgiebig begutachtet werden, denn so jungfräulich wird der nie wieder sein ... isso ...


----------



## deralteser (25. November 2015)

@NoStyle 
Du verrückter
Aber ich erkenne mich deutlich wieder


----------



## NoStyle (25. November 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Du verrückter
> Aber ich erkenne mich deutlich wieder



Ja aber, isso ... bekam Anfang Dezember 2012 den Rahmen und konnte erst ca. Mitte Januar aufbauen ... da zählt man zur Not die Schweissraupen einzeln um nicht "durchzudrehen" ...


----------



## deralteser (25. November 2015)

Zu lange mit dem Aufbau warten (müssen) treibt einen wirklich in den "Wahnsinn". Kenne ich gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (26. November 2015)

ma.sel schrieb:


> Die blauen Decals wollten mir nicht so recht gefallen.
> 
> Schnelles Handy Bild...
> Anhang anzeigen 439638



Du hast den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer bekommen? Dachte den gibt's nur im Kit.
Oder ist der Dämpfer beiliegend?

Ansonsten: Schicke Farbe, auch wenn die roten Decals nicht meins sind.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. November 2015)

So, jetzt hat mich @deralteser dermaßen mit Banshee angefixt, dass ich diesen Thread vor einigen Tagen auch abonniert habe. Offensichtlich genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt, da ihr jetzt eure Rahmen bekommt und anfangt aufzubauen. Mich interessiert vor allem das Spitfire, aber auch das Phantom. 

Ich freue mich auf jeden eurer Schritte. Wünsche euch viel Erfolg!


----------



## ma.sel (26. November 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Du hast den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer bekommen? Dachte den gibt's nur im Kit.
> Oder ist der Dämpfer beiliegend?


Dämpfer und Dropouts liegen bei.


----------



## US. (26. November 2015)

Danke. Falls es der Monarch ist, würde mich interessieren ob es die Debon Air Variante ist oder die kleine Luftkammer.
Danke vorab


----------



## deralteser (26. November 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> So, jetzt hat mich @deralteser dermaßen mit Banshee angefixt, dass ich diesen Thread vor einigen Tagen auch abonniert habe. Offensichtlich genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt, da ihr jetzt eure Rahmen bekommt und anfangt aufzubauen. Mich interessiert vor allem das Spitfire, aber auch das Phantom.
> 
> Ich freue mich auf jeden eurer Schritte. Wünsche euch viel Erfolg!



So sieht man sich wieder. Allerdings stehen nach Deinem Abo die Chancen auf Heilung vom Banshee - Virus extrem schlecht 

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern!


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (27. November 2015)

Falls wer ein Spitty sucht ;-) 

L - 650b - CCDB Air usw ;-)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/694351-banshee-spitfire-v2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (27. November 2015)

warum willst du das geschoß verkaufen bzw. welche alternative gibt es dazu?


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (27. November 2015)

Och, einfach mal was neues  bin eigentlich mega zufrieden, trotzdem würde ich gern was anderes ausprobieren.

Ggfs. kommt ein Meta AM 4 in Frage.


----------



## 21XC12 (27. November 2015)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Ggfs. kommt ein Meta AM 4 in Frage.


Bist du das schon gefahren? Maxi Dickerhoff war nicht so angetan vom Meta SX (650B), aber das hat ja auch eine andere Anlenkung als das aktuelle AM. Das Thunderbolt ist sicher ein gutes Spaßgerät, wenn's denn ein Trailbike für die harte Gangart werden soll.


----------



## frogmatic (27. November 2015)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> bin eigentlich mega zufrieden, trotzdem würde ich gern was anderes ausprobieren.


Never change a running system 





Aber wenn... dann ist sicher das neue Cotic Rocket einen Blick wert.
Ich habe das Vorgängermodell, und es ist ein Rad das ich so bald sicher nicht hergeben werde.


----------



## NoStyle (27. November 2015)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> warum willst du das geschoß verkaufen bzw. welche alternative gibt es dazu?


Im 26/650B 140mm FW-Segment sehe ich persönlich nur zwei: Das neue Devinci Troy und das Mondraker Foxy. 
Und die Frage nach dem "warum" ist doch selten wirklich interessant.


----------



## n4ppel (27. November 2015)

Frisch eingetroffen. Ein Prime in XL. Mit allen Anbauteilen 3949 Gramm


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (28. November 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Bist du das schon gefahren? Maxi Dickerhoff war nicht so angetan vom Meta SX (650B), aber das hat ja auch eine andere Anlenkung als das aktuelle AM. Das Thunderbolt ist sicher ein gutes Spaßgerät, wenn's denn ein Trailbike für die harte Gangart werden soll.



Naja was Person XY von einem Rad hält hat mich persönlich noch nie wirklich interessiert, mache mir lieber selber meine Meinung und durch die Änderung, ist es ein neues Rad, also 0 Vergleichbar mit dem anderen.


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (28. November 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Im 26/650B 140mm FW-Segment sehe ich persönlich nur zwei: Das neue Devinci Troy und das Mondraker Foxy.
> Und die Frage nach dem "warum" ist doch selten wirklich interessant.



Beide nicht mein Fall.. stehe auf schlichtes, deswegen wäre ein Alpine 160 noch in Frage gekommen. Aber nunja, mal sehen, erstmal muss das Spitty weg.


----------



## svenson69 (28. November 2015)

Das war jetzt die erste Ausfahrt mit dem X2 und die Wetterverhältnisse waren nicht die besten.Konnte ihn auch nur für 4 Abfahrten getestet.
Habe ihn auch mal nur grob eingestellt.Aber ich muss sagen,er verrichtet schon sehr gut seinen Dienst.War überrascht das die Angaben von Fox schonmal gut gepasst haben.
Passt jetzt wunderbar zur Gabel.Je schneller umso besser funktioniert das Teil.
Ich denk,wenn ich den richtig eingestellt habe bereitet er mir viel Freude
Richtiges Feedback kann ich erst nach ein paar Ausfahrten mehr im trockenen geben.
Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Dakeyras (28. November 2015)

Schickes Radl! 

Kurze Frage: wie groß bist du und welche Rahmengröße ist das? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (28. November 2015)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Naja was Person XY von einem Rad hält hat mich persönlich noch nie wirklich interessiert, mache mir lieber selber meine Meinung und durch die Änderung, ist es ein neues Rad, also 0 Vergleichbar mit dem anderen.


Klar empfindet eh jeder unterschiedlich. Am besten ist natürlich immer selbst zu testen. Ich dachte erst in Maxi's Beitrag ging es um's Meta AM. Hab den Beitrag dann nochmal gesucht und gelesen das die Rede von SX war. Da die Anlenkung eine andere ist ist ein Vergleich natürlich hinfällig. Hab ich ja auch so geschrieben.  Ein Kollege von mir fährt das neue Meta AM und ist sehr zufrieden. Ist auch ein schönes Rad. Das Spitfire geht schnell weg. Wie lang hast du es denn schon?


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (28. November 2015)

1 Jahr genau, habs Ende November bekommen.


----------



## svenson69 (28. November 2015)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Schickes Radl!
> 
> Kurze Frage: wie groß bist du und welche Rahmengröße ist das?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


 Das ist Gr.M und ich bin so 1,75


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. November 2015)

Ich freu mich schon auf meines! Farbe: rosarune


----------



## 21XC12 (28. November 2015)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> 1 Jahr genau, habs Ende November bekommen.


 Da hat's aber nicht sooo lange gedauert mit Lust auf was Neues. Aber ich kenn das nur zu gut. Immer wenn ich sage jetzt bleibt erstmal alles wie es ist kommt mir irgend'n neuer Quatsch in den Sinn. Never ending Story. 

@GrazerTourer Ist das nicht "runerange"? Der Sven (@pro-wheels) hat im Rune-Fred geschrieben die Decals sind vermutlich aufgeklebt. Das ist doch mal ne super Sache. Wenn man nach einer Weile mal Lust auf Änderung verspürt kann man den Rahmen mit neuen Decals schmücken. Find ich super!


----------



## 21XC12 (28. November 2015)

@deralteser


----------



## deralteser (28. November 2015)

@21XC12 
Mein Händler wurde leider noch nicht beliefert. Bin sowieso gespannt, was ich bekomme. Habe mit einem Monarch Plus bestellt - so wie ihn viele Händler auch hier im Forum und Webshops anbieten. Habe aber noch kein Spitfire Rahmen mit einem Monarch Plus entdecken können sondern mit einem normalen Monarch...denke bald bin ich schlauer...
Laut Banshee werden die Spitfires mit nem normalen Monarch ausgeliefert, meine ich. Evtl. kann @everyday26 dazu vorab etwas sagen?


----------



## 21XC12 (28. November 2015)

Also der Sven (Komking) wurde schon beliefert und der Holger (Mountainlove) glaub ich auch. Ich meine mal irgendwo sowas gelesen zu haben. Kann mich natürlich auch irren. Der Monarch Plus und ne Pike haste ein gutes Fahrwerk. Oder kommt vorne was anderes? Ich werde meine Pike wohl vom Mario oder von Fast tunen lassen. Aber der Mario antwortet nicht. Weder hier über's Forum noch über seine Homepage. Facebookaccount habe ich keinen. Eventuell versuch ich's mal da über einen Fremdaccount. Und einen neuen Laufradsatz bei Mr. Speer werde ich dem Spitty noch spendieren. Aber auch da lässt die Antwort auf sich warten. Sind wohl alle ausgelastet und freuen sich auf ein paar ruhige Stunden mit der Familie.  Bei mir eilt es eh nicht. Kann ruhig auch alles erst im nächsten Jahr kommen. Aber du wartest ja schon etwas länger. Wirste nicht langsam nervös?


----------



## deralteser (28. November 2015)

Ich hab noch eine MZ 350CR aus 2014 im Arsenal. Die taugte mir bis jetzt sehr gut und bleibt definitiv noch lange im bike. Via Spacer kann ich sie schnell zwischen 140 bis 160mm umbauen. Mit der Performance bin ich auch zufrieden. Sie braucht halt ab und an mal etwas Schmierung, dann läuft sie super. Den Spline 1900 Laufradsatz hab ich auch noch vom bisherigen Trailbike hier rumliegen. Da kommt aber definitiv in absehbarer Zeit was anderes. Zudem ist die Megavalance in Planung und sollte die mit dem Spitfire angegangen werden (was sehr wahrscheinlich ist) brauch ich eh nen fetteren Laufradsatz. Der Spline 1900 ist nicht wirklich DAS Werkzeug für sowas

Klar habe ich die Nase voll vom Warten. Ich "gammel" hier seit über 3 Monaten ohne Trail- und Tourenbike rum. Dafür habe ichs Darkside diese Saison ordentlich genutzt und das war echt geil

Ich denke das Warten lohnt
Kommt zudem viel neues für mich. Z.b. 1x11, womit ich bis jetzt keine Erfahrung machen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (28. November 2015)

Die 350 is sicher eine feine Gabel. Die Spline fahre ich seit 2 Jahren und noch halten sie. Haben auch den ein oder anderen Trip in den Park (Lac Blanc) und eine knappe Woche in Latsch überlebt. Also find die noch ganz ok. Aber die Hope Hoops werden die Spline demnächst ablösen. 1x11 kann ich dir nur zu Sram ein Feedback geben. An sich saubere, schnelle und sramtypisch knackige Schaltvorgänge. Nervig ist das man die Schraube die das Schaltwerk hält regelmäßig (bei Dauereinsatz täglich) nachziehen muss. Klebt man die Schraube ein verstellt sich der Schwenkbereich und man kann nicht mehr auf die kleinen Ritzel schalten. Für den stolzen Preis ein echtes Armutszeugnis. Ob Shimano besser funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen. Das einzig negative was mir bei Shimano einfällt ist der ultralange Käfig. Das kann im Urlaub teuer werden wenn man nicht noch Ersatz mitführt. So lange ohne Tourenbike ist auch Shit. Ich bin das Spitfire mehr gefahren als das Darkside was wohl daran liegt das bei uns alle Enduro fahren. Eigentlich war ein Großeinsatz mit dem Darkside geplant aber zweimal das Schlüsselbein gefetzt hat mir da en fetten Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Aber ist ja nicht aller Tage Abend! Ich drück dir die Daumen das du möglichst bald dein Spitty über die Trails jagen kannst. Wie sagt man so schön? Vorfreude ...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (29. November 2015)

Mein 16er Rune ist angekommen.

Wird als short travel shuttle/parkbude das Spitty ergänzen.




















Teile liegen schon alle hier, werd heute mal langsam mit dem Aufbau anfangen.
Schwarze Mattoc, blaue Spank Spike auf Acros 75, blauer Spike 777 Lenker, schwatte Atlas FR usw.


----------



## Dakeyras (29. November 2015)

Sieht gut aus; bis auf den Whisky. Der ist nicht so mein Fall (und das obwohl ich torfige Whiskies mag...) 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## US. (29. November 2015)

Top und gute Bilder! 
Was wiegt das gute Stück?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (29. November 2015)

> Sieht gut aus; bis auf den Whisky.


War die höchste Flasche und gerade griffbereit, mit den anderen kippte der Rahmen um.
Ich hätte auch alles mögliche andere drunter packen können, wenn was griffbereit gewesen wäre.




> Was wiegt das gute Stück?



Keine Ahnung, nicht gewogen weils mich nicht interessiert.
Würds dir jetzt noch fix wiegen, aber Gabel, Laufräder und Schaltung sind schon drin.
Bin zu faul wieder alles rauszuschrauben, sorry.


----------



## knappo (29. November 2015)

Hi Leute, hab vor mir ein neues bike zu holen.
Momentan 301 mk11 Enduroaufbau.
Fahre oft und gerne in parks. Hausstrecke ist Grosser Feldberg incl. der neuen Downhillstrecke.
Mein Problem mit dem 301 ist jetzt, das längere touren 40 oder 50km extrem anstrengend sind.
Interessiere mich für das Phantom. Hier im Mittelgebirge und in parks würde ich auch mit weniger Federweg zurecht kommen. Ist das bike Tourentauglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pro-wheels (29. November 2015)

Hi
das Spitfire kommt mit einem Monarch Plus, wie das Rune auch


----------



## deralteser (29. November 2015)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Hi
> das Spitfire kommt mit einem Monarch Plus, wie das Rune auch


Sehr gut. Das verspricht gediegene Ballerei!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (29. November 2015)

Fast fertig zum ersten rollout.
Ne kleine obere KeFü (77designs e-type) kommt noch dran und nen Unterrohr Steinschlagschutz drehe ich mir noch.

Derzeit mit 2Ply und Schlauch 15.1kg. Was für nen 100kg Fahrer leicht genug ist, um Spaß bergab zu haben.





















Bin auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt.
Ist vorne merklich flacher als mein Spitty (derzeit so 64° mit 170mm Gabel und hinten tiefes setting) und der Hinterbau fühlt sich im Stand auch anders an (nennen wir es mal abfahrtslastiger oder wie auch immer).


----------



## Masberg (29. November 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Na und! Wir wollen dir das Rad trotzdem aufschwätzen.  Kauf's jetzt! Los mach schon!





böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich glaub auch das @Masberg  noch schwankt  sonst wäre er bestimmt schon auf ne Tofane umgestiegen
> 
> also ihr 29er fahrer gebt euch mal mühe




passt am Ende mit ein paar Tricks dann doch alles.
Danke für den Zuspruch :


----------



## 21XC12 (29. November 2015)

Zwei schöne Neuankömmlinge! Gefallen mir beide sehr gut!


----------



## freetourer (29. November 2015)

Masberg schrieb:


> passt am Ende mit ein paar Tricks dann doch alles.
> Danke für den Zuspruch :



Na also ..... - Geht doch. 

Willkommen im Club.


----------



## Mr.A (29. November 2015)

@ Miwi 
Krasse Anlage! Magst was dazu sagen?

Rad ist auch gut


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (29. November 2015)

Alles Eigenbau-Getüddel.

Ich hab mal irgendwann in der DIY Galerie ein bisschen was dazu gefaselt. 
Ich guck mal eben, ob ich den link finde, dann spame ich hier nicht alles zu...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (29. November 2015)

Ah, hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-selbstbauten-teil-2.496530/page-257#post-13166407

Ich hab in den darauf folgenden Beiträgen mehr dazu geschrieben.
Die verlinkung bitte nicht als überhebliches Abwimmeln verstehen.
Ich erzähle auch gerne mehr darüber. Ich komme dann halt meist in nen Redeschwall und das interessiert vermutlich nicht viele hier.


----------



## FastFabi93 (29. November 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Ne kleine obere KeFü (77designs e-type) kommt noch dran und nen *Unterrohr Steinschlagschutz* drehe ich mir noch.



Hast du da schon konkrete Ideen für ?

Bin mit meinem alten Schlauch am Unterrohr optisch nicht sooo zufrieden :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (29. November 2015)

Ich mach das so wie an meinem Spitty.
PE-Rohr (Wasserrohr, diese schwarzen mit blauen Streifen) abdrehen und dann mit den beiden Trinkflaschen-Haltern befestigen.

Hab ich am Spitty leider erst gemacht, nachdem mein Vorderrad im Steinfeld nen dicken Brocken gegen das Unterrohr geschleudert hat (hab ne amtliche Beule drin).


----------



## FastFabi93 (30. November 2015)

Sieht gut aus !

Darf man fragen, welche Wandstärke bzw. Durchmesser du genommen hast ?


----------



## Mr.A (30. November 2015)

@MiWisBastelbude 
danke für den link

ich zitiere mal 



Müs Lee schrieb:


> 1. Geile Bude
> 2. Geile Arbeit
> 3. Geile Arbeit
> 4. Ich glaube, ich wiederhole mich
> 5. Geil


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (30. November 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, welche Wandstärke bzw. Durchmesser du genommen hast ?



50x4.6
Das Spitty hat glaube ich 42mm Unterrohr Druchmesser. Hab ausssen nur die blauen Markierungen übergedreht und innen auf 42mm aufgedreht. So bleibt ein ca. 3-4mm dicker Schutz übrig. Rohr mit der Handsäge halbiert, einmal über den Banschleifer gezogen und fertig.
Man kann die PE Rohre mit Heißluft warmmachen (oder 60° im Backofen) und dann auch leicht verformen. Also ne Option für Leute die niemanden an der Hand haben, um den Innendurchmesser auszudrehen. Halbieren, warm machen, etwas aufbiegen von 41mm auf 44mm und dann einfach so dranschrauben.

Das Rune hat nen ovalisiertes Unterrohr, nach groben Messsungen gestern auch so um 45mm breit, knapp über 50mm hoch.
Ich werd mal probehalber den Schutz vom Spitty dranhalten und gucken, wie der sich anschmiegt.
Müsste eigentlich auch mit 44mm gehen.




Mr.A schrieb:


> ich zitiere mal



Danke.


----------



## nullstein (30. November 2015)

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich auch nur Augen für die Boxen hatte/hab.
Das Rune ist aber auch gut


----------



## FastFabi93 (30. November 2015)

Noch eine letzte Frage: Wie siehts mit der Geräuschentwicklung aus, wenn z.B. auf Schotterwegen kleine Steinchen dagegen fliegen ?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (30. November 2015)

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Ich fahre kaum Schotterwege und achte da auch ehrlich gesagt nicht auf Geräusche von kleinen Steinchen.


----------



## frogmatic (30. November 2015)

Plastik macht vermutlich eher "plock" als "pling".

Bei kleinen Steinchen klingt es dann "plock", bzw. "pling".


Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen


----------



## NoStyle (30. November 2015)

knappo schrieb:


> Hi Leute, hab vor mir ein neues bike zu holen.
> Momentan 301 mk11 Enduroaufbau.
> Fahre oft und gerne in parks. Hausstrecke ist Grosser Feldberg incl. der neuen Downhillstrecke.
> Mein Problem mit dem 301 ist jetzt, das längere touren 40 oder 50km extrem anstrengend sind.
> Interessiere mich für das Phantom. Hier im Mittelgebirge und in parks würde ich auch mit weniger Federweg zurecht kommen. Ist das bike Tourentauglich?


Bevor das zwischen Mörder-Bikes und totgeilen Hi-Fi Systems untergeht mach ich´s kurz: *JA!* 
Bin es selbst zwar nicht gefahren, aber die bisherigen Tests sind diesbezüglich recht eindeutig. Kannst Du auch hier z.B. nachlesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/10...chstest-die-naechste-generation-alleskoenner/
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/10/14/banshee-phantom-trailbike-test/
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/11/10/29-trail-bikes-2015-vergleichstest-fazit-und-testsieger/

Im Netzt gib´s noch einiges mehr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (30. November 2015)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wie ein anderes Rad auf Touren weniger anstrengend als ein 301 sein soll.
Ich habe meins (aus anderen Gründen) abgestoßen, längere Touren waren damit einwandfrei machbar, auch weit jenseits der 50km.

Ein Banshee kaufen ist natürlich immer ein sinnvoller move


----------



## NoStyle (30. November 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Noch eine letzte Frage: Wie siehts mit der Geräuschentwicklung aus, wenn z.B. auf Schotterwegen kleine Steinchen dagegen fliegen ?


Eigentlich ist das ja auch abhängig von der Bereifung, nücht?   Unabhängig davon kann man zumindest auf abschüssigen Forstwegen so schnell fahren, das die Windgeräusche das Geplänkel untenrum locker übertönen ... 
Mal im ernst: Macht halt "pling" oder was auch immer - sind recht dick die Unterrohre ...

@frogmatic : Kommt wohl auf das MK X(?) an ... konnte mal ein 301 mit 170mm (oder warn´s 175) im recht soften und wippenden Heck fahren. Version MK wasweissich. Angenehm zu pedallieren auf langen Touren war das jedenfalls nicht unbedingt.


----------



## freetourer (30. November 2015)

MMn ist das Phantom ein richtig gutes Touren - Rad. Über die Flip-Chips und die unterschiedlichen Federwege an der Gabel kann man sich ja die Geometrie von sehr flach / sehr bergab-lastig bis eher moderater LW / tourig aufbauen.

Ich fahre gerne flache LW und fahre das Phantom mit einer 140er Pike in der flachen oder mittleren Einstellung.



Mit dem Monarch war ich nicht vollends zufrieden - um eine gute Federwegsausnutzung zu haben musste ich sehr viel Sag fahren (ca. 35 %). Wenn man schwerer ist als ich (72kg) sollte das aber besser sein. Ich bin jetzt auf den Inline gewechselt (und auf einen größeren Rahmen) - Testfahrt steht aber noch aus.

Und da ja Galerie:


----------



## frogmatic (30. November 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @frogmatic : Kommt wohl auf das MK X(?) an ... konnte mal ein 301 mit 170mm (oder warn´s 175) im recht soften und wippenden Heck fahren. Version MK wasweissich. Angenehm zu pedallieren auf langen Touren war das jedenfalls nicht unbedingt.


Mein MK5 war jetzt auch nicht so pralle, war per Tuning-Wippen auf ~150mm getunt, aber der Hinterbau damit überfordert. Gewippt hat's nicht unbedingt, nur an Stufen so doof nachgefedert, aber alles nicht wirklich doll.

Mein Spitfire ist m.E. deutlich tauglicher - sowohl beim Pedalieren als auch bergab 
Daher der Tausch (zum Glück taugt das Spitty, konnte es nicht probefahren und habe die Katze im Sack gekauft)


----------



## knappo (30. November 2015)

das 301 hab ich eher fürn bikepark aufgebaut. 30mm Vorbau, getunter Monarch plus usw. Ist nicht so berauschend Berg hoch, ein Enduro eben. Deswegen dachte ich mir, das ein 29er mit weniger und vor allem strafferem Federweg eher für Längere Strecken taugt.


----------



## knappo (30. November 2015)

@freetourer Genau so würde ichs auch aufbauen. Gut das du es mit dem Monarch sagst, wiege nämlich auch kg72.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (30. November 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das ja auch abhängig von der Bereifung, nücht?   Unabhängig davon kann man zumindest auf abschüssigen Forstwegen so schnell fahren, das die Windgeräusche das Geplänkel untenrum locker übertönen ...
> Mal im ernst: Macht halt "pling" oder was auch immer - sind recht dick die Unterrohre ...
> [...]



Stimmt schon alles. Aber bei meinem Vorgängerrahmen hat es mir teilweise in der Seele geschmerzt bei den ganzen "Plings", "Plocks" und "Klacks"  

Außerdem habe ich gerne ein leises Bike, da gehört sowas für mich auch dazu


----------



## violentstorm (1. Dezember 2015)

@knappo :
willst du dir das Phantom als zusätzliches Rad aufbauen  oder willst du das 301er zerlegen und Teile davon wiederverwenden?
Bei letzterem würde ich die Aktion arg in Frage stellen.
Also nicht falsch verstehen, ich lieb mein Pyre MKII und mein Wildcard über alles und würde prinzipiell auch immer zu Banshee raten, aber der 301 (MK11 oder MK10) Aufbau von meinem Fahrradkollegen ist eine Wahnsinns-Allround und Tourenwaffe.  Die letzten beiden Alpencross ist er damit problemlos gefahren und die Tagestouren bei uns sowieso. 
Deswegen wäre vielleicht auch nochmal ganz interessant, was genau dich an deinem 301er stört.


----------



## knappo (1. Dezember 2015)

Also ich will das mk11 behalten und es stört mich nichts daran. Finde es Sau geil. Es gibt aber 2 verschiedene Gruppen, mit denen ich fahre. Ein mal die jungen Kerle mit denen ich in bike Parks fahre um zu ballern und einmal die ca. 40 jährigen. Die sind alle mit 29ern unterwegs, meistens hardtails. Bin letztens erst mit Gefahren bei ner ca. 50km "feierabendrunde". Habe mein Fahrwerk vom 301 butterweich eingestellt und kann bei solchen Touren mit dem Teil nicht mithalten, obwohl ich konditionell voll die Sau bin.


----------



## san_andreas (1. Dezember 2015)

Sobald du ein Banshee hast, ist das LV eh hinfällig.


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sobald du ein Banshee hast, ist das LV eh hinfällig.


Das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung zu 100% bezeugen.


----------



## NoStyle (2. Dezember 2015)

Bei aller Liebe zum Spitfire möchte ich das LV 301 nicht schlechtreden. Ich konnte es in 3 unterschiedlichen MK-Konfigurationen fahren und die "aufgeblasene" Longtravel-Enduro-Version hatte mir am wenigsten zugesagt. Das lag an der sehr konventionellen Geometrie in Kombination mit viel, aber irgendwie undefiniertem Federweg.
Aber wenn @knappo  es eh als Parkbike behalten möchte, würde ich beim Phantom ohne zögern zuschlagen und es für solche langen Tagestouren entsprechend aufbauen! 


Noch etwas anderes zur Info bezüglich der MY 2016er Farben/Decals von Keith:

_"All *decals are under clearcoat* on MY16 frames except for the stealth frames which had no decals.
(for stealth frames we polish the frame, apply a rubberised decal, sand blast tem, remove the rubberised decal then anodize them)"_
_
Irgendwie schade bzw. blöd für diejenigen, welche die Decal-Farben nicht unbedingt mögen ..._


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (2. Dezember 2015)

Das war der Grund, warum ich nicht das schöne gunmetal grey genommen hab.
Die gelben decals sagten mir nicht zu.
Schade, dass die die decals immer unter Klarlack versiegeln.


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Dezember 2015)

Mir is das recht. So halten sie wenigstens.


----------



## NoStyle (2. Dezember 2015)

Hmmm ... weiss nicht ... ich hätte die lieber *auf* dem Lack, damit man sie austauschen könnte, im Falle von "verranzt" oder freier Farbwahl ...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (2. Dezember 2015)

> So halten sie wenigstens.


Solange die Farbkombination zusagt ist das von Vorteil, keine Frage.
Wenn einzig die Decalfarbe nicht zusagt ist halt blöd. 
Das gunmetal hätte mir schon gefallen.
(überkleben in anderer Farbe gefiel mir nicht)

Aber das ist jammern auf hohem Niveau....ich bin mit meinem schwatt elox ja auch äußerst zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Dezember 2015)

Ja, Geschmäcker sind verschieden... Aber nachdem es sowieso das schwarze gibt, sehe ich das wneiger kritisch. Ich bin bis dato auch kein 100%iger Freund von den blauen Decals, aber ich bin gespannt wie das dann in Live auaschaut. Beim Darkside gefällt's mir ja ausgesprochen gut!


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich fände es auch besser wenn die Decals auf'm Lack wären. Aus dem Grunde habe ich mich damals beim Darkside für schwarz entschieden. Das Orange fand ich genial in Verbindung mit schwarzen Decals wie beim 2015er Rune. Bei den blauen Decals war ich mir nicht so sicher ob ich damit dauerhaft glücklich werde. Ich mag es insgesamt eher schlicht in der Farbgebung. Ich habe lieber einen raw oder stealth Rahmen und bring mit Anbauteilen etwas Farbe ins Spiel. Hab aber damals schwer gegrübelt ob schwarz oder orange. Als ich das schwarze in Händen gehalten habe war ich sicher, dass ich gut gewählt habe. Schwarz sieht sehr wertig aus. Das erkennt man auf Bildern auch nicht so gut. Wie oben beschrieben sind es keine Decals sondern die Schrift wird aufgeklebt, dann wird der Rahmen gestrahlt und die Aufkleber werden wieder entfernt, so dass die Schrift glänzend ist und der Rest matt. Das würde noch zehnmal geiler aussehen, wenn sie das so mit eloxierten Rahmen machen würden. Das würde die Rahmen noch edler und wertiger aussehen lassen. Das würde sich natürlich im Preis wiederspiegeln. Aber dafür würde ich auch 'nen Hunni drauflegen. Ist aber auch ganz klar Geschmacksache. Mein Kollege hatte sich auch mit gleicher Vorgehensweise seinen Niner Rahmen eloxieren lassen. Hier mal ein Bild.





Ich Könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein Darkside in einer beliebigen Farbe so auch auch geil aussieht.


----------



## Seppl- (2. Dezember 2015)

So nach einem halben Jahr Abstinenz, kam heute mein Rune an  nur zusammengesteckt und kurz ne Runde gedreht, der Bobbes sagt es passt. Optisch wird noch bisschen was verändert, sowie n paar teile die noch gewechselt werden.

Cheers


----------



## Dakeyras (2. Dezember 2015)

Konsequent umgesetzt. 
 (fast ; das rote elox an der Stütze muss noch blau werden) 

Wären nicht meine Wunschfarben, aber gut gemacht ist es. Kann mich noch nicht so recht entscheiden ob mir die Gabel in Orange nicht schon zu viel ist. 

Vg 
Georg 

P. S. Die Skinwalls gehn gar nicht  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seppl- (2. Dezember 2015)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Konsequent umgesetzt.
> (fast ; das rote elox an der Stütze muss noch blau werden)
> 
> Wären nicht meine Wunschfarben, aber gut gemacht ist es. Kann mich noch nicht so recht entscheiden ob mir die Gabel in Orange nicht schon zu viel ist.
> ...



Es wird noch einiges optisch gemacht, das rot geht natürlich garnicht, Stütze wird gewechselt. Decals werden dezenter da es mir zu unruhig ist, somit werden diese schwarz, damit es ein wenig Farbe verliert  die Gabel ja is orange, bleibt so, decals werden aber schwarz. Die Reifen bleiben weil ich drauf steh haha


----------



## NoStyle (2. Dezember 2015)

@21XC12 : Das Niner vom Kollegen ist der Burner! 
Ich würde auch einen Aufpreis bezahlen, wenn die Decals nicht unter Lack wären und man z.B. Decal-Bögen in diversen Farben zum Rahmen wählen könnte. Logos, separate Typos, modellspezifische "Rallye-Stripes" usw.. Gerne auch Aufpreis für Elox.
Gun-Metallic-Grey z.B. hatte ich damals beim SC Bullit. Schwinge schwarz matt, Rahmen und Gabel Metallic matt, Anbauteile schwarz/silber, dazu Decals schwarz glänzend mit silbernen Outlines. Sah schlicht und sehr edel aus ...
Wenn ich mir ein Spitfire in Gun-Metallic mit Silber/Chrome Decals vorstelle ... 

@Seppl- : Welcome! 
Irgendetwas ist mir rein optisch zuviel des Guten ... die orangene Gabelkrone vielleicht, hmmmm ... ? Anyway - wird ja geändert. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Seppl- (2. Dezember 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @Seppl- : Welcome!
> Irgendetwas ist mir rein optisch zuviel des Guten ... die orangene Gabelkrone vielleicht, hmmmm ... ? Anyway - wird ja geändert. Viel Spaß damit!



Ja so ist es, da kommt noch bisschen was  paar decals musste gerade schon gehen.


----------



## US. (2. Dezember 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> ...Das würde noch zehnmal geiler aussehen, wenn sie das so mit eloxierten Rahmen machen würden. Das würde die Rahmen noch edler und wertiger aussehen lassen. Das würde sich natürlich im Preis wiederspiegeln. Aber dafür würde ich auch 'nen Hunni drauflegen. . .



Das Niner ist der Hammer! 
Für nen Hunni ist das aber nicht zu machen. Bei Nicolai betrug der Aufpreis für farbiges Eloxal 400€ und selbst das wurde eingestellt.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Dezember 2015)

Wenn die Decals an Rahmen und Gabel schwarz sind sieht das bestimmt klasse aus. Wenn dann noch ner schwarze Reverb reinkommt ist's top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (2. Dezember 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Das Niner ist der Hammer!
> Für nen Hunni ist das aber nicht zu machen. Bei Nicolai betrug der Aufpreis für farbiges Eloxal 400€ und selbst das wurde eingestellt.
> 
> Gruß, Uwe


Nicolai is aber alles made in Germany und das schlägt sich im Preis nieder und das aktuelle in schwarz wird doch auch genau so gemacht. Ich kenn mich da nicht so gut aus. Vielleicht kannst du es mir erklären. Wo ist der Unterschied ob etwas eloxiert wird oder anodisiert im Hinblick auf den Preis?


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Dezember 2015)

@Seppl- hast du den Rahmen auch lackiert?  dachte es is der originale?


----------



## Seppl- (2. Dezember 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @Seppl- hast du den Rahmen auch lackiert?  dachte es is der originale?



Wurde vom Vorbesitzer lackiert, war ein grünes und der Lack war wohl beschissen.


----------



## US. (2. Dezember 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Nicolai is aber alles made in Germany und das schlägt sich im Preis nieder und das aktuelle in schwarz wird doch auch genau so gemacht. Ich kenn mich da nicht so gut aus. Vielleicht kannst du es mir erklären. Wo ist der Unterschied ob etwas eloxiert wird oder anodisiert im Hinblick auf den Preis?



Der Unterschied liegt in den GuK-Kosten (Garantie und Kulanz) sowie in der Bereitstellung des entsprechenden Bades.
Je nach Legierung kommt die Farbe anders raus. Und bei einem Alu-Rahmen hast du immer unterschiedliche Legierungen. Frästeile, Rohre, Schweißnähte... Je heller, desto größer die Probleme.
Dem Kunden ist das schwer vermittelbar - zumal bei den Preisen.
Zweites Problem ist die Bereitstellung der Bäder in entsprechender Größe bei geringer Nutzung (Stückzahl). Schwarz ist Standard mit hohem Durchsatz und kaum Ausschuß. Falls doch lassen sich Fehler mit Sprühlack unsichtbar verbergen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Dezember 2015)

Ah ok, interessant welche Faktoren hier ne Rolle spielen. Danke für die Erläuterung.  Ich muss meinen Kollegen mal fragen was er hier in Deutschland für das Niner bezahlt hat.


----------



## deralteser (2. Dezember 2015)

Bei den ganzen Farbspielen hier:
Wenn mir mal das Orange vom Darkside auf den S... gehen sollte dann wirds chemisch entlackt, leicht gebürstet und wahrscheinlich noch klar gepulvert. Eventuell bleibts im Fall der Fälle auch komplett RAW. Paar Aufkleber drauf und fettich is das. Das bike käme dann richtig geil im "Prototypenstil" daher.

Edit:
Ich fands beim Scythe schon sehr geil....



 

 

Porno!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde die Karre bisher grausam, hat aber Potential (wenn man die Laufräder entsorgt).


----------



## knappo (2. Dezember 2015)

so sehe ich das auch


----------



## deralteser (2. Dezember 2015)

Erinnert mich ansatzweise ans Legend von VitalMTB. Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Die Zusammenstellung des Legend wirkt für meinen Geschmack allerdings deutlich "ruhiger" - trotz der Killerfarben.


----------



## Seppl- (2. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Erinnert mich ansatzweise ans Legend von VitalMTB. Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Die Zusammenstellung des Legend wirkt für meinen Geschmack allerdings deutlich "ruhiger" - trotz der Killerfarben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 441548


Ja es wird, Kleberchen sind schon runter, Speichen nicht mehr gelb. Und es geht weiter


----------



## deralteser (2. Dezember 2015)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Ja es wird, Kleberchen sind schon runter, Speichen nicht mehr gelb. Und es geht weiter



Letztlich muss es Dir gefallen!


----------



## Seppl- (2. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Letztlich muss es Dir gefallen!


Und da es das noch nicht perfekt tut geht noch bisschen was


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Dezember 2015)

@Seppl- So sieht's doch stimmig aus. 

@deralteser hat's aber auf den Punkt gebracht. Dir muss es gefallen.

@deralteser Finde auch das raw mit schwarzen Decals super aussieht. Leider gab's das damals so nicht. Die türkisblauen Decals waren nicht nach meinem Geschmack und soweit ich weiß sind die Decals auch unter einer Schicht Klarlack.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit schwarz anodisierten Rahmen? Kann man die Anodisierung (?) abtragen und den Rahmen dann eloxieren? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (3. Dezember 2015)

> Wie ist das eigentlich mit schwarz anodisierten Rahmen? Kann man die Anodisierung (?) abtragen und den Rahmen dann eloxieren? Weiß das jemand?



Anodisierung ist doch Eloxierung.
Klar kann man enteloxieren (dekapieren) und wieder neu eloxieren (anodisieren).


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Dezember 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Anodisierung ist doch Eloxierung.
> Klar kann man enteloxieren und wieder neu eloxieren.


Ah ok, Danke! Hat enteloxieren irgendwelche negativen Begleiterscheinungen wie Materialabtrag oder kann derartiges vernachlässigt werden?


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. Dezember 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit schwarz anodisierten Rahmen? Kann man die Anodisierung (?) abtragen und den Rahmen dann eloxieren? Weiß das jemand?



Ja, allerdings mit etwas Risiko. Ich hab's bei einem anderen Bike einmal machen lassen - von einem Profi der nichts anders macht und viele solcher Rahmen eloxiert (auch für den Hersteller selbst). Ein Lagersitz war danach nicht mehr in Ordnung und wir mussten etwas tricksen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (3. Dezember 2015)

> Hat enteloxieren irgendwelche negativen Begleiterscheinungen wie Materialabtrag oder kann derartiges vernachlässigt werden?



Kurz zusammengefasst: Mehr Material wirds nicht.

(Langfassung: Dekapieren trägt Material/die alte Oxydschicht ab. Die Oxidschicht wächst grob zu 2/3 in das Grundmaterial hinein; 1/3 baut sich auf -> also dekapieren mind. 2/3 runter von Ausgangslage und in real natürlich noch etwas mehr, dann neues anodisieren max. 1/3 wieder drauf -> biste immer bei mind. 1/3 Oxydschichtdicke drunter selbst im besten Fall. Da die zum dekapieren verwendete NaOH-Lösung Alu frisst wie das Krümmelmonster Kekse, ist es je nach Geschick des Enteloxierers eher etwas mehr bis sogar deutlich mehr Materialabtrag)

Sprich die Gefahr dass an manchen Stellen der minimale Materialabtrag negative Folgen hat (Lagersitze) ist gegeben.
Ich würde das auch nicht unbegrenzt oft machen an einem Rahmen. (maximal einmal)

Da aber mit dem jeweiligen Profi sprechen.


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ja, allerdings mit etwas Risiko. Ich hab's bei einem anderen Bike einmal machen lassen - von einem Profi der nichts anders macht und viele solcher Rahmen eloxiert (auch für den Hersteller selbst). Ein Lagersitz war danach nicht mehr in Ordnung und wir mussten etwas tricksen...


Sowas habe ich vermutet. Dann ist das schonmal keine Option mehr. Dann vielleicht lieber pulvern oder lackieren. Das sollte ja ohne enteloxieren möglich sein. Aber vorerst bleibt es wie es ist. Gefällt mir sehr gut in schwarz. Aber ist ja schonmal gut zu wissen welche Optionen man hat.


----------



## andrewam (3. Dezember 2015)

Überleg mir auch ein Spitfire zu kaufen, nur leider warte ich schon seit über einer Woche auf die Antwort des Händlers den ich angeschrieben habe bezüglich einer Probefahrt.. Ich denke da kommt auch keine Antwort mehr

Nun wollte ich euch mal fragen was ihr Bezüglich der Grösse denkt, bin 181cm mit einer SL von 86 und dachte das L mit 455er Reach (35-40mm Vorbau) und Low Position mit der kettenstrebenlänge 437 würde mir zusagen, oder doch eher das M? die Geodaten von Spitfire und Rune sind fast identisch darum wäre ich froh wenn auch die Rune Fahrer mir Ihre Erfahrungen bezüglich Rahmengrösse/Körpergrösse schildern könnten.

Werde jenachdem direkt ein Bike ohne Probefahrt beziehen und mir für die nächste Saison zusammenstellen

EDIT: Bezüglich Einsatzgebiet, Ich werde damit alles von Langen Touren bis Endurorennen Fahren, je schneller desto besser, ich halte nichts vom flowig Gemütlichen fahren, jedoch Whipe ich gerne und ab und zu ein Tabletop liegt auch drin 
Für den Park habe ich noch meinen Downhiller, deswegen auch kein Rune, das Spitfire ist anscheinend auch recht Potent, vorallem wenn man ein bisschen mehr feedback der strecke mag


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. Dezember 2015)

mMn ganz klar L! M ist dir "zu klein". Bzw. hast du mit dem M mMn keinen Vorteil, sondern eher Nachteile, wenn du flott unterwegs bist, oder sehr steile Sachen fährst.
Ich habe sowohl Spitfire V2 2015 als auch Rune V2 2012 in L und seut gestern das 2016er Rune in L. Ich bi 180cm groß. Passt perfekt! Das 2016er Rune ist wieder etwas länger, was mich nicht stören wird.


----------



## andrewam (3. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> mMn ganz klar L! M ist dir "zu klein". Bzw. hast du mit dem M mMn keinen Vorteil, sondern eher Nachteile, wenn du flott unterwegs bist, oder sehr steile Sachen fährst.
> Ich habe sowohl Spitfire V2 2015 als auch Rune V2 2012 in L und seut gestern das 2016er Rune in L. Ich bi 180cm groß. Passt perfekt! Das 2016er Rune ist wieder etwas länger, was mich nicht stören wird.



Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort! War genau das was ich hören wollte


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. Dezember 2015)

andrewam schrieb:


> Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort! War genau das was ich hören wollte


Es ist halt alles trotzdem sehr subjektiv. Ein Freund von mir, der weder schwere Sachen fährt noch sonderlich schnell ist, ist bei gleicher Körpergröße mit dem Rune in M super glücklich. Er hat aber auch gar keinen Unterschied zu meinem L erfühlt, beim Tausch. So sind die Leute. *g*


----------



## Seppl- (3. Dezember 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @Seppl- So sieht's doch stimmig aus.



Ja finde ich auch, gerade die erste fahrt hinter mir, man was ein Panzer haha, in der Post war auch der neue Sattel. Es wird es wird


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Dezember 2015)

@andrewam 
~183/86 und fahre ein L mit 50 Vorbau. Ein kürzerer Vorbau wäre vermutlich besser, aber bislang war ich zu faul mich drum zu kümmern. Ein L mit kurzem Vorbau sollte gut passen, wenn du auch Touren damit fahren möchtest.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (3. Dezember 2015)

> bin 181cm mit einer SL von 86 und dachte das L mit 455er Reach (35-40mm Vorbau)



Genau das. Imho gibt es für dich keine Alternative zu L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrewam (3. Dezember 2015)

Danke für alle eure Antworten zu meiner Frage!

Noch eine Kleinigkeit zum Dämpfer, habe bereits überall geschaut jedoch keine Infos zur DämpfereinbaulängexHub gefunden gehe ich mit der Annahme richtig das es sich um 200x57 handelt?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (3. Dezember 2015)

Steht immer in den Geometrietabellen bei Banshee:
Spitty:


> 7.875x2.25" (40x8mm shaft end, 25.4x8mm reservoir end)



Also ja, 200x57.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (3. Dezember 2015)

Kurze Ergänzung wegen Rahmengröße (wobei das bei dir eindeutig ist):
Wenn man dazuschreibt aus welchem Umkreis man kommt, finden bestimmt Leute die einen mal Probesitzen lassen.


----------



## andrewam (3. Dezember 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Steht immer in den Geometrietabellen bei Banshee:
> Spitty:
> 
> 
> Also ja, 200x57.



Oke Danke, hab das wohl übersehen

Gute Idee. falls jemand in meiner Nähe ein Rune/Spitfire besitzt wäre ich sehr dankbar mal Probesitzen zu Dürfen  Wohne in der Schweiz, nahe der Deutschen Grenze bei Waldshut


----------



## NoStyle (3. Dezember 2015)

@andrewam : Also, für eine Probefahrt wohne ich leider zu weit weg ... 
Zur Rahmengröße:
_"... bin 181cm mit einer SL von 86 und dachte das L mit 455er Reach (35-40mm Vorbau) ... Bezüglich Einsatzgebiet, Ich werde damit alles von Langen Touren bis Endurorennen Fahren, je schneller desto besser ..."_
Ganz klarer Fall: Large! 

Bin selbst 180cm/84cm SL, habe von M nach kurzer Zeit auf L gewechselt und fühle mich auf L deutlich wohler ... gerade im Tourenbetrieb.


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. Dezember 2015)

Eijeijei, diese Woche hab ich aber wenig Zeit. Nur Handy Fotos... Ich finde aber, dass das Handy das recht gut schafft, mit der Farbe. Das letzte Foto ist geblitzt, wodurch es ein bisserl anders ausschaut. Aber eigentlich kommt das auf den Bildern recht gut hin. Real gefällt er mir wieder einmal deutlich besser als auf den Bildern. Witzig ist das *g*





ja, er knallt! 




Auch das schaut vielleicht komplett arg aus auf dem Foto, trifft die Realität aber nicht schlecht!




Das passt eher weniger, wei sich der Rahmen normalerweise von der Umgebung mit der Leuchtkraft viel mehr abhebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (4. Dezember 2015)

@GrazerTourer 
Hammergeil! Knallt wie Sau das Ding!


----------



## Seppl- (4. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Eijeijei, diese Woche hab ich aber wenig Zeit. Nur Handy Fotos... Ich finde aber, dass das Handy das recht gut schafft, mit der Farbe. Das letzte Foto ist geblitzt, wodurch es ein bisserl anders ausschaut. Aber eigentlich kommt das auf den Bildern recht gut hin. Real gefällt er mir wieder einmal deutlich besser als auf den Bildern. Witzig ist das *g
> 
> ja, er knallt!




Also ich mag das ja wenn es knallt  haha


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (4. Dezember 2015)

BÄM !
Das knallt.
Ich finds geil.



> Real gefällt er mir wieder einmal deutlich besser als auf den Bildern.


Ja, das finde ich bei vielen Banshees. Die Farben und die Haptik sind in Bilder schlecht einzufangen.

Ich hatte das knallrot auch kurz überlegt für mein Rune, aber vermutlich wäre es mir auf Dauer mit meinen blauen Komponenten zu arg gewesen. Aber irgendwie wär´s auch geil gewesen...


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. Dezember 2015)

hehe  Mir gefällt er auch richtig gut!

So, und wie nennen wir die Farbe jetzt? Neon-ORange? Neon-Rot? Knall-rot? Knall-Orang? Neon-Rotsa-Rune?


----------



## Seppl- (4. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> hehe  Mir gefällt er auch richtig gut!
> 
> So, und wie nennen wir die Farbe jetzt? Neon-ORange? Neon-Rot? Knall-rot? Knall-Orang? Neon-Rotsa-Rune?



Also als ein orange würde ich das nicht bezeichnen, dafür hat es zu viel rot.

Mein Stöpsel der gerade neben mir sitzt (3 jahre) findet das es rot/Orange/rot ist  doch dann sagt er (aber Papa, deins is doch richtig orange) also er ist für rot.


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. Dezember 2015)

Cooler Stöpsel!  ich bin auch für neon-rot. Das ist echt eine arge Farbe. Die nimmt der Umgebung das Licht weg, um selbst mehr zu leuchten. Kennt ihr das, wenn man mit einem gelblichen Glas bei Nebel skifahren geht und dann stehen da am Rand die Warntafeln? Die leuchten dann auch so richtig. So verhält sich das mit der Farbe. War aber eh 2015 auch schon so...


----------



## Seppl- (4. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Cooler Stöpsel!  ich bin auch für neon-rot. Das ist echt eine arge Farbe. Die nimmt der Umgebung das Licht weg, um selbst mehr zu leuchten. Kennt ihr das, wenn man mit einem gelblichen Glas bei Nebel skifahren geht und dann stehen da am Rand die Warntafeln? Die leuchten dann auch so richtig. So verhält sich das mit der Farbe. War aber eh 2015 auch schon so...



Ja so sieht das Teil aus, da dreht sich jeder um ;-)

Farbig fällt auf, bin jetzt paar mal durch die City gefahren (da ich am Marktplatz wohne) und mit schwarzen bikes hatte man nie das Gefühl begafft zu werden, das ist mit dem orangen farb mobil jetzt komplett anders  meine Güte schon fast unangenehm wieviel sich da umdrehen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. Dezember 2015)

Also laut RAL Analyse mit so einem Online Tool, kommen folgende RAL Farben in Frage (hihi, da kann man eine Wissenschaft drauß machen!)


RAL 3024, Luminous red
RAL 3026, Luminous bright red
RAL 2005, Luminous orange (passt mMn am wenigsten)


----------



## riotact (4. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Eijeijei, diese Woche hab ich aber wenig Zeit. Nur Handy Fotos... Ich finde aber, dass das Handy das recht gut schafft, mit der Farbe. Das letzte Foto ist geblitzt, wodurch es ein bisserl anders ausschaut. Aber eigentlich kommt das auf den Bildern recht gut hin. Real gefällt er mir wieder einmal deutlich besser als auf den Bildern. Witzig ist das *g*



Boahh!! Fesch... "kräftig" is für die Farbgebung wohl nur ein Hilfsausdruck


----------



## frogmatic (4. Dezember 2015)

riotact schrieb:


> Boahh!! Fesch... "kräftig" is für die Farbgebung wohl nur ein Hilfsausdruck


Da wird eher "farbig" zum Kraftausdruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (4. Dezember 2015)

Schönes Detail mit den verstell- bzw. abnehmbaren ISCG-Tabs!


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. Dezember 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Schönes Detail mit den verstell- bzw. abnehmbaren ISCG-Tabs!



Ja, das finde ich sau cool! Die Aufnahme muss mMn drehbar sein. Ansonsten passt da eh nie etwas *g* Außedem macht man sich so den Rahmen nicht gleich "kaputt", wenn man wo richtig rein donnert.


----------



## NoStyle (4. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ja, das finde ich sau cool! Die Aufnahme muss mMn drehbar sein. Ansonsten passt da eh nie etwas *g* Außedem macht man sich so den Rahmen nicht gleich "kaputt", wenn man wo richtig rein donnert.


Genau so isses!
Glückwunsch übrigens zum neuen Rahmen!   Wirst Du das Sitzrohr wieder kürzen? Bin schon auf den Aufbau gespannt!


----------



## frogmatic (4. Dezember 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Wirst Du das Sitzrohr wieder kürzen?


Gab's da noch Nachwehen, oder hat das anstandslos funktioniert?


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2015)

Gibts hier jemand, der gerne ein Rune in XL hätte ?

Ich würde evtl. gegen ein Spitfire tauschen.


----------



## NoStyle (4. Dezember 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Gab's da noch Nachwehen, oder hat das anstandslos funktioniert?


Ich hab das Sitzrohrkürzen direkt am Anfang gemacht, neben ISCG-Tabs feilen und kleines Wasserloch ins Tretlager - wenn man einen neuen Klemmschlitz sauber anfertigt ist das null Problem! 
Also: Bei mir top. Ich denke bei Grazer auch ...


----------



## FastFabi93 (4. Dezember 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich hab das Sitzrohrkürzen direkt am Anfang gemacht, neben *ISCG-Tabs feilen* und kleines Wasserloch ins Tretlager - wenn man einen neuen Klemmschlitz sauber anfertigt ist das null Problem!
> Also: Bei mir top. Ich denke bei Grazer auch ...



Darf man (blöd) fragen, was es da zu feilen gibt ?


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. Dezember 2015)

@NoStyle
Mein Sitzrohr war nie gekürzt, aber ja, werde es wahrscheinlich tun. Du hast mich mit dem ThirEye verwechselt. Der hat ja gleich das gabe Gusset weg gesägt. 

Darf ich euch komplett verwirren? Selber Rahmen bei Tageslicht. Haha, so schaut er aber nicht aus! D im Freien schaffe ich es nicht, dass ich die Decals scharf sehe. Der Kontrast ist pervers für die Augen. Kennt ihr das? Blau auf rot. Am PC ausprobieren und die blaue Schrift auf rotem Hintergrund lesen. So geht es einem beim Rune auch.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (4. Dezember 2015)

Endlich mal Zeit gehabt das Rune um den Block zu rollen und Fotos bei Tageslicht zu machen.
Morgen geht es dann in den Matsch.
Bin sehr gespannt. Es fühlt sich beim rumrollen und ersten Hüpfern schon deutlich anders an als mein Spitty.
Nicht zuletzt natürlich auch wegen der Komponenten. Aber auch die Geo trägt dazu bei, dass der Unterschied eben mehr ist, als nur 140/150mm zu 160/160mm auf dem Papier.
Insgesamt fühl ich mich dennoch natürlich sofort zu Hause beim draufsetzen. Man merkt die Verwandschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (4. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> Darf ich euch komplett verwirren? Selber Rahmen bei Tageslicht. Haha, so schaut er aber nicht aus! D im Freien schaffe ich es nicht, dass ich die Decals scharf sehe. Der Kontrast ist pervers für die Augen. Kennt ihr das? Blau auf rot.



Sehr geil ! Gefällt mir richtig gut. Bau auf, zack zack ! 


Ja, kenn ich mit Flimmern bei dem Blau vor dem Rot.


----------



## NoStyle (4. Dezember 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Darf man (blöd) fragen, was es da zu feilen gibt ?


Bei den ISCG-Tabs?  Die habe ich an der Auflagefläche ca. 3-4mm flacher geschliffen, damit ne 2-fach KeFü ohne zusätzlichen Innenlager-Spacer passt. Die Kombi 73er Innenlager, ISCG-05 und 2-fach-KeFü ist in der Regel nicht mehr bastelintensiv, wenn man die Tabs etwas einkürzt. Mit mehr Innenlager-Spacern hat nachher die Linke Kurbel recht wenig Auflagefläche auf dem Kurbelarm, das wollte ich vermeiden ...


----------



## NoStyle (4. Dezember 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> ... Es fühlt sich beim rumrollen und ersten Hüpfern schon deutlich anders an als mein Spitty.
> Nicht zuletzt natürlich auch wegen der Komponenten. Aber auch die Geo trägt dazu bei, dass der Unterschied eben mehr ist, als nur 140/150mm zu 160/160mm auf dem Papier.
> Insgesamt fühl ich mich dennoch natürlich sofort zu Hause beim draufsetzen. Man merkt die Verwandschaft.


Die überarbeitete Geometrie war beim Rune für 2016 auch am deutlichsten. Beim Spitfire hat sich ja kaum etwas geändert. Ausser Tretlager und Sitzrohr-Winkel sind nur ganz wenige Millimeter Unterschied. Ich denke dass die Trennung zwischen den beiden jetzt etwas größer ist. Was auch durchaus Sinn macht ...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (4. Dezember 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Die überarbeitete Geometrie war beim Rune für 2016 auch am deutlichsten. Beim Spitfire hat sich ja kaum etwas geändert. Ausser Tretlager und Sitzrohr-Winkel sind nur ganz wenige Millimeter Unterschied. Ich denke dass die Trennung zwischen den beiden jetzt etwas größer ist. Was auch durchaus Sinn macht ...




Ja, ich weiß. (als Rahmenbauer lebe ich quasi in diesen Zahlen/Geometriewerten und werde von meinen Kumpels daher oft als nerdig betrachtet)
Die Geoänderungen für 2016 (frontend, LW, reach, SW, bbh) waren genau der Grund, warum ich vom Darkside doch aufs Rune als Ergänzung zum Spitty umgeschwenkt bin.


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Dezember 2015)

Bin auch mal wieder unterwegs mit neuem Hinterreifen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Dezember 2015)

Habe gerade den orangen 2016er in Large gewogen.

Ohne alles (nur Rahmen mit Dämpferschrauben)
3160g

Mit Ausfallenden und Achse
3465g

Mit CCDB Air (boah, der ist schwer)
4050

Iscg Aufnahme: 25g

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (5. Dezember 2015)

Mal zum Vergleich den 2015er (ebenfalls orange und Größe L):

Rahmen mit montiertem Dämpfer: 3880 g


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Dezember 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Mal zum Vergleich den 2015er (ebenfalls orange und Größe L):
> 
> Rahmen mit montiertem Dämpfer: 3880 g


Aber nicht mit dem Cane Creek Federbein....? Mit dem alten Float CTD (der ohne Ausgleichsbehälter) hat meiner aus 2012 3770. Der Fox ist aber ziemlich genau 300g leichter. MMn hat sich beim Gewicht zu meinem 2012er nix geändert und das habe ich genau so erwartet.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (5. Dezember 2015)

Erster eindruck Rune 2016:
Man merkt deutlich die tiefere und längere Geo. (Hab nen 2015er Spitty L und nen Kumpel nen 2014er Rune XL, die sind sich recht ähnlich)
Gefällt mir für meinen Einsatzzweck sehr gut.
Lenkwinkel derzeit bei mir 64°, Tretlagerhöhe auf 26Zoll (Ausfallenden slack, Gabel A-C 565mm) ist ca. 342mm. Für mich für Abfahrt genau passend. Lässt sich noch treten, liegt aber schön tief.

Im Vergleich zu meinem Spitty 2015 (L, Mattoc, CC Inline, Tourenreifen):
Das Rune ist extrem leise (fast geräuschlos) und liegt sehr fluffig und geschmeidig, ist aber aber keine Gummikuh.
Hält über Wurzeln und besonders im Quergefälle etwas besser die Linie als das Spitty. Es will laufen gelassen werden.
Verzeiht dank des flachen Lenkwinkels frontlastige Landungen und andere Verpatzer besser.
Poppt ähnlich gut im Absprung wie das Spitty (bei beiden muss ich im Vergleich zum Basetune etwas Zugstufe erhöhen), schaukelt im Wiegetritt subjektiv nicht stärker als das Spitty, aber das Spitty kommt gefühlt doch explosiver aus Ecken/Anliegern raus.


Mit dem steilen Sitzwinkel und dem ruhigen Hinterbau würde das Rune sicher kräftemässig auf Tour nahezu genausogut wie das Spitty zu treten sein, meiner ersten Einschnätzung nach
Für mich persönlich würde der Bock die recht lauen Trails hier jedoch zu unspektakulär machen, da fetzt das Spitty mir richtig gut.
(Ist sehr subjektiv, ich fahr tendenziell eher immer etwas weniger Federweg als die Kumpel.)
Aber für den lokalen dh-spot und Bikeparks wie Warstein, WiBe, Braunlage und St.Andresaberg ist das genau die richtige Kiste für mich.

Hab volle spacer (3 große) im CCDB.  Ist dadurch im Mittelbereich sehr fluffig (dachte erst es wäre etwas wenig) und hat auf den letzten 5mm aber ne sehr starke Endprogression, die im Fall der Fälle rettet.


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Dezember 2015)

Danke! Super Bericht  wie schwer bist du denn? Ich hab um 75kg nackt. Wie viele Spacer (und welche) soll ich denn zum Probieren rein geben?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (5. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin nen Oger (191cm, 100kg). Ist also nicht unbedingt auf leichtere Personen zu übertragen.
2 große Spacer würde ich aber auf alle Fälle mal testen.

Ich hab 3 Spacer in der XV can, weil damit die Kennlinie der alten DB Luftkammer erreicht wird und ich meine, eine hohe Endprogression im Dämpfer passt einfach gut zur KS Kennlinie .
Wenn ich den Inline im Spitty mit nur einem Spacer vor dem Endanschlag bewahren will, hab ich so viel Druck drin, dass ich zu wenig sag habe und der Hinterbau bockig und unsensibel wird. Mit 2-3 großen Spacern passt es dann für mich.

Das Rune verhält sich da nach Daten ähnlich und ich habe von anderen ähnlich schweren Fahrern auch schon gehört, dass die mit viel spacern arbeiten.
Also hab ich vor der ersten Ausfahrt gleich 3 reingepackt und das passt super für mich.


----------



## NoStyle (5. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ... Mit CCDB Air (boah, der ist schwer) ...


Jep. Selbst in 200x57mm wiegt er über 500 Gramm ... mein alter Evolver ISX-4 war leichter (sub 500g) ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Dezember 2015)

Habe den Rahmen gerade bei mir am Sofa.  leider zu faul, um mich zu erheben, um ihn detailliert mit dem 2012er zu vergleichen. Auf jeden Fall anders sind:
Schwarze Dämpferschrauben 
Gestrahlte Umlenkhebel (die alten waren glatt)
Dämpferaufnahme vorne.
Iscg
Ich glaube, dass die Bremsseitige senkrechte Strebe beim Hinterbau dicker ist.
Etwas andere Zuhälter
Das Locherl für den innen verlegten Zug für Variostützen hatte meiner aus der erstes Serie ja auch noch nicht.
Sonst fällt mir ad hoc nix auf. Wenn ich sie direkt vergliche evtl.


----------



## Schwitzefiks (5. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

kann mir bitte jemand die genauen Maße der Lager (Hauptlager am Trettlager) vom Rune 2015 benennen und ggf. noch ne Herstellerempfehlung mitteilen?

Danke!


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Dezember 2015)

608er und 6001er sollten es sein, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe! 2rs würde ich natürlich nehmen. Ich hab bei allen Bikes bis dato billige China Lager gekauft und war immer zufrieden. Kugellager express.....


----------



## numinisflo (5. Dezember 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Bin auch mal wieder unterwegs mit neuem Hinterreifen.


Sehr geil. Vorbau nen Thomson drauf, dann wärs perfekt.
Fährst du den Shorty vorne? Bist du zufrieden im feuchten Geschmodder?
Welcher Sattel ist das?

Danke und Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitzefiks (5. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> 608er und 6001er sollten es sein, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe! 2rs würde ich natürlich nehmen. Ich hab bei allen Bikes bis dato billige China Lager gekauft und war immer zufrieden. Kugellager express.....



 Dank dir!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (5. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> 2rs würde ich natürlich nehmen. Ich hab bei allen Bikes bis dato billige China Lager gekauft und war immer zufrieden. Kugellager express.....



Sehe ich auch so.
Fettfüllung würde ich noch empfehlen.
Ich konnte bei mir an diversen Rädern keine Haltbarkeitsunterschiede zwischen SKF und billigeren FAG, Ina oder Ibu feststellen.


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Dezember 2015)

@numinisflo Danke! Den Shorty find ich super. Im April war ich in Latsch. An einem Tag hatte wir Schnee. Der Shorty hat mich nicht im Stich gelassen. Bei uns im Saarland haben wir viel losen Waldboden und dafür ist der Shorty perfekt geeignet. Setzt sich nicht so schnell zu und reinigt sich gut. Er hält auch erstaunlich lange. Hab den 3C Maxx Terra. Bin den Reifen auch den Sommer durchgefahren. Ich kann nichts schlechtes über den Reifen sagen.

 Ach doch, einmal hab ich den Grip verloren und bin ganz derb abgeschmiert. Rollsplit auf der Straße.


----------



## FastFabi93 (5. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> *Aber nicht mit dem Cane Creek Federbein....?* Mit dem alten Float CTD (der ohne Ausgleichsbehälter) hat meiner aus 2012 3770. Der Fox ist aber ziemlich genau 300g leichter. MMn hat sich beim Gewicht zu meinem 2012er nix geändert und das habe ich genau so erwartet.



Doch, hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.


----------



## Seppl- (5. Dezember 2015)

Ihr hattet ja so recht  ohne skinwalls ist es viel besser.


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Dezember 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Doch, hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.


Hm, sicher dass die Messung stimmt? Ich kenne zumindest 3 Rune die eigtl alle gleich sind.


----------



## FastFabi93 (5. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hm, sicher dass die Messung stimmt? Ich kenne zumindest 3 Rune die eigtl alle gleich sind.



Ziemlich sicher, ja. Hatte den Rahmen inkl. verbautem Dämpfer direkt auf die Waage gelegt. Evtl. messe ich bei Gelegenheit nochmal nach 
In welchem Bereich liegen denn die drei von dir angesprochenen ?


----------



## 2o83 (5. Dezember 2015)

Hab meinen 2016er in L mit Fox Float X in grau/gelb mal rangehängt, sind 3910g die meine Waage ausspuckt, beim 2014er in grün mit gleichem Dämpfer sind es 3980g.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2015)

Ich liebe das Rune ja auch, aber das Gewicht ist einfach krass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich liebe das Rune ja auch, aber das Gewicht ist einfach krass.


Wie liegen denn andere da wirklich so? Das 601 liegt mit dem Vivid auch bei knapp 4kg. Das Sennes ist auch ähnlich.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2015)

Das Last Coal z.B. sollte ne Ecke leichter sein oder das Mondraker Dune in Alu.

Es macht wohl nicht wirklich was aus, aber wenn man fast auschließlich leichte Teile verbaut und dann bei etwas unter 14kg landet, nervts bissl.


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Dezember 2015)

Mehr als 300g werden es wohl auch nicht sein, und das sind mir die Ausfallenden und etwas Reserven wert...


----------



## svenson69 (5. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich mir manch Carbonrahmenaufbau mit gerade mal 13kg anschaue,wo ich teilweise Bedenken hätte es wirklich krachen zu lassen.
Da bin ich mit meinem Rune mit 13,6kg mehr als zufrieden.Und das Rune macht für mich einen unzerstörbaren Eindruck.
Gab es überhaupt mal einen gebrochenen oder gerissenen Rahmen?


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2015)

Mit Carbon konsequent gehen auch um 12kg. Das Gewicht macht halt einen Teil des Spaßes beim Aufbauen aus, zumindest bei mir.
Mein SX Trail Rahmen war vor Jahren mit Fox Coil und 600er Feder bei 4,3kg....viel hat sich da nicht getan bzw. eigentlich nix, wenn man den Dämpfer gegenrechnet.


----------



## bobtailoner (6. Dezember 2015)

@MiWisBastelbude Du fährst das Rune jetzt in L oder XL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (6. Dezember 2015)

In L (2015 und früher wäre klar XL gewesen für mich)

Ich bin bei Spitty und Rune '16 genau auf Grenze zwischen L und XL.
Zum rumspielen hab ich mich dann für L entschieden (auch im Vergleich zum L darkside und meinem Operator vorher).
35er Vorbauten sind mir dann zu kurz. Beim Rune derzeit 45mm und beim Spitty 50 und 55mm (derzeit im Wechsel / unentschieden).

Ich hatte mir hier die Geos mal gegenübergestellt.
Altes/neues Rune, dagegen das darkside, mein Operator und mein Spitty.


----------



## Cirest (6. Dezember 2015)

bei dem gegenwärtigen trend komm ich in zukunft wohl eher in versuchung mit körpergröße 180cm die rahmengröße S statt M oder gar L zu nehmen: meine "reach + vorbaulänge" liegt bei ca 480mm. der trend zu mehr reach sagt mir nicht zu, wobei mit mehr reach dann auch der radstand stark zunimmt. die 1180+ mm radstand für ein trail bike find ich schon arg, das fuhr ich anno 2013 an meinem L dh bike.


----------



## n4ppel (6. Dezember 2015)

Bevor es eingesaut wird und nicht mehr so schön glänzt


----------



## Seppl- (6. Dezember 2015)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Bevor es eingesaut wird und nicht mehr so schön glänzt


Ich glaub das fühlt sich eingesaut besser als glänzend ;-)


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Dezember 2015)

Sorry für Offtopic. Hier ist zwar kein Verkaufsthread, aber ich möchte euch hier aus dem Banshee Forum den anderen Usern vorziehen. Ich mach's möglichst kurz. Habe einen neuen Steuersatz und einen neuen Lenker im >Angebot<. Falls jd Interesse hat wird man sich schon einig. 

Und damit's nicht ganz sooo Offtopic ist ein altes Bild. War damals mein Erstkontakt mit dem Darkside.


----------



## Seppl- (6. Dezember 2015)

So jetzt nochmal in anständigem Licht und in der direkten Gegenüberstellung. Langsam sollten die decals auch mal kommen  

Cheers und gute Trails


----------



## nullstein (6. Dezember 2015)

Variante 1 mit Skinwalls gefällt mir deutlich besser!


----------



## Seppl- (6. Dezember 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Variante 1 mit Skinwalls gefällt mir deutlich besser!


Ja so ist das  die Reifen gibt's noch, werd ich bestimmt wider mal fahren. Finde es jetzt bisschen dezenter und nicht so "erdrückend" haha 

Bin gespannt auf die Rahmen decals wie das dann kommt.


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Dezember 2015)

immer noch n spassrad  trotz übergewicht


----------



## Marksbo (6. Dezember 2015)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Bevor es eingesaut wird und nicht mehr so schön glänzt


Ist das xl ?
Was für eine Schrittlänge hast du ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n4ppel (6. Dezember 2015)

Ist XL habe eine 95 SL bei 192 cm


----------



## Seppl- (6. Dezember 2015)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Ist XL habe eine 95 SL bei 192 cm



O man wenn ich das lese, merkt man wieder mal wie deformiert man selbst ist 

Ich bin "nur" 185 aber SL 93  irgendwie ne doofe Kombi haha


----------



## andrewam (7. Dezember 2015)

Hab mir jetzt einen spitfire v2 2016 rahmen grösse L in gunmetal/red gekauft und würde gerne die decals mit schwarzen custom decals überkleben. Weiss zufällig jemand ob die decal dimensionen zwischen jg 15 und 16 dieselben sind? Slikgraphics konnte mir bei der frage nicht weiterhelfen und auf eine antwort von banshee warte ich noch immer


----------



## numinisflo (7. Dezember 2015)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> immer noch n spassrad  trotz übergewicht


Ein schönes Bild von der Seite wäre klasse. Das hätt der Hobel verdient.


----------



## böser_wolf (7. Dezember 2015)

merci  
vom aktuellem Aufbau muss ich mal eins machen


----------



## Cirest (7. Dezember 2015)

das tal wär zwar noch schneefrei, aber ich wollte einfach in die höhe  die schneebedeckten löcher und mugel waren aber recht tückisch!


----------



## 21XC12 (7. Dezember 2015)

Immer schöne Bilder von dir!


----------



## deralteser (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe keine Probleme meinen Neid zu gestehen! Eine irre Landschaft! Tolle Bilder!


----------



## Seppl- (7. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Probleme meinen Neid zu gestehen! Eine irre Landschaft! Tolle Bilder!



Das sehe ich auch so, starr die Bilder schon zum 5. mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (8. Dezember 2015)

Oh Fukk - Spitfire mit kompletten BOS-Fahrwerk - mein Träumchen


----------



## deralteser (8. Dezember 2015)

Apropos gelb....
Das Schätzelein ist endlich bei seinem Liebhaber angekommen...ab dem Wochenende hab ich Zeit für den Aufbau. Vielen Dank an Holger von _*http://www.dirty-stuff.de/*_ für die Geduld und den netten Kontakt!


----------



## deralteser (8. Dezember 2015)

Die blauen Decals finde ich persönlich mal ziemlich geil - sie kommen in einem "glänzenden-blau-metallic-Effekt" daher (keine Ahnung wie ich es anders beschreiben soll).

@21XC12
Blaue Hope Naben würden dem Spaß die Krone aufsetzen 

Die Verarbeitungsqualität des Rahmens: Für meine Ansprüche sehr gut.

Fazit: Prost

Ich vermute, das das Ding genau das ist was ich wollte


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (8. Dezember 2015)

Geil, das Gelb kommt richtig gut !
Auf deinen Bildern viel geiler als auf den bisherigen Produktfotos.

Glückwunsch zum Spitty.

Wird Zeit, dass wir beiden uns mit unseren diversen Banshee im Wald mal über den Weg laufen.


----------



## BrotherMo (8. Dezember 2015)

Sehr geil die gelbe Bude.....

Freu mich auf die Bilder vom Aufbau!


----------



## deralteser (8. Dezember 2015)

Jarp @MiWisBastelbude wird Zeit das ich mal wieder auf die Dortmunder Trails komme. Bin schon unausstehlich und komplett entzügig Das Gelb kommt wirklich super. Nicht zu aufdringlich aber trotzdem knallig! Hatte erst Angst, das Gelb - matt könnte ein Schmutzmagnet werden (Vgl. COMMENCAL gelb), aber dem ist nicht so. Das gelb ist matt, die Obefläche allerdings nicht rau. Werden uns definitiv mal treffen. Ich kenne Dein bike

@BrotherMo Bin selber mehr als gespannt. Hauptsache erstmal was zum ballern. Hab über 3 Monate kein Trailbike in den Fingern gehabt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (8. Dezember 2015)

Ihr kommt aus dem Ruhrpott?
Dann würde oh mich mal einklinken!


----------



## BrotherMo (8. Dezember 2015)

Beim Ballern wirst du sehr viel Spaß haben....... (Meine Erfahrung mit dem kleinen Schwarzen...)


----------



## Frorider86 (8. Dezember 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Ihr kommt aus dem Ruhrpott?
> Dann würde oh mich mal einklinken!



...sobald ich aus Ingolstadt zurück bin, würde ich mich villt auch mal einklinken wollen


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (8. Dezember 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Ihr kommt aus dem Ruhrpott?
> Dann würde oh mich mal einklinken!



Jo, ich bin in Dortmund (beide glaube ich ?)

Auf den Trails rund um Dortmund, Hagen, Witten bin ich mit dem Spitty unterwegs. (raw, grüne Spank Subrosa Laufräder)
In Warstein (jetzt Sonntag z.B.), WiBe, Willingen mit dem Rune. (schwatt, blaue Spank Spike Laufräder)


----------



## Masberg (8. Dezember 2015)

born on the shore - driven in the Pott


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (8. Dezember 2015)




----------



## freetourer (8. Dezember 2015)

Banshee Treffen im Pott !?

Hätte so ca. 45 - 60 Min. Anreise mit dem Auto. Da würde ich mich auch mal einklinken.


----------



## bobtailoner (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich wohne in gladbeck und bin meist in essen/ herten unterwegs. Witten sind wir auch des Öfteren.
Da wäre ein Treffen ja mal eine Idee


----------



## deralteser (8. Dezember 2015)

Das klingt nach Ballern im Pott. Wie @MiWisBastelbude schon erwähnte - Dortmund ist mein Standort. Wir / ich bräuchten irgendwann z.B. mal ne Führung auf der Halde Haniel/Hoppenbruch + diverse trails in der Umgebung. Für Sightseeingtouren im Raum Dortmund Syburg etc. sind wir auch ab und an "zu buchen".

Ansonsten Winterberg, Willingen, Olpe, Hürtgenwald....Trailpark Brilon etc...


----------



## Masberg (8. Dezember 2015)

Getreu dem Motto nicht labern sondern machen habe ich mal im passenden Unterforum einen neues Thema eröffnet, so dass der Rest hier im Thread sich nicht langweilt http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-im-pott.780349/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrewam (8. Dezember 2015)

Falls jemand interessean custom decals am 2016er spitfire hat, die 15er passen nicht genau aber konnte es soweit in die wege leiten das banshee mit slikgraphics.com die neuen decals ausarbeitet  freue mich schon auf meine


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Dezember 2015)

@deralteser Sind die Decals eher blau oder mehr türkis? Weil die Hope Naben sind richtig blau. Sieht aber sehr geil aus. Bin gespannt auf das fertige Ergebnis. Aber ein paar türkisblaue/blaue(?) Parts würden sich in der Tat gut machen. 

PS Kleiner Tipp ... Spank hat glaube ich das gleiche Finish. Hope Naben sollten dann wahrscheinlich auch passen.


----------



## Seppl- (9. Dezember 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @deralteser Sind die Decals eher blau oder mehr türkis? Weil die Hope Naben sind richtig blau. Sieht aber sehr geil aus. Bin gespannt auf das fertige Ergebnis. Aber ein paar türkisblaue/blaue(?) Parts würden sich in der Tat gut machen.



Hab noch paar Türkise Sachen ;-) jemand Interesse ?


----------



## randy randy (9. Dezember 2015)

Wollt auch mal ein Banshee in meinem Fuhrpark haben, nach ersten Fahreindrücken:


 alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Dezember 2015)

Richtig gute Optik! Selbst pulvern lassen?

Bin gestern auch das erste Mal mit dem 2016er unterwegs gewesen. Ccdb gefällt mir schon gut, aber es müssen spacer rein. Ich hab ihn leider nicht auf bekommen. Hmmm.

Mit 26er Laufrädern und -1Grad Steuersatz komme ich auf 121,7cm Radstand und 345 Tretlagerhöhe in der hohen Stellung (Large). Finde ich top Werte!


----------



## deralteser (9. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Richtig gute Optik! Selbst pulvern lassen?


Ist ein 2016er Prime. Kommt ab Werk so schnieke daher.


----------



## randy randy (9. Dezember 2015)

Jawoll, @deralteser hat recht, kam so letzten Mittwoch ab Werk ins Haus.


----------



## brillenboogie (9. Dezember 2015)

@21XC12 : Wir sollten eventuell eine saarländische Entsprechung der "Banshee im Pott" Sache ins Auge fassen. Mit @FlyingLizard und @sirios fallen mir spontan noch 2 weitere Banshee Piloten aus dem schönsten Bundesland der Welt ein, könnte man ja mal gemeinsam ballern!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (9. Dezember 2015)

Kommt gut rüber die Farbe des Prime, gefällt mir.




GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ccdb gefällt mir schon gut, aber es müssen spacer rein. Ich hab ihn leider nicht auf bekommen. Hmmm.



Nicht aufbekommen weil keinen Riemenschlüssel zur Hand oder hat sich das Ding so sehr geweigert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Dezember 2015)

Habe keinen riemenschlüssel und ohne hatte ich keine Chance.


----------



## Seppl- (9. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Habe keinen riemenschlüssel und ohne hatte ich keine Chance.


Hast es mit nem Fahrrad Schlauch probiert ?


----------



## grey (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab meine (3) ccdbs immer mit der Hand aufbekommen.
Ich lass einfach die Luft ab, oring weg und go.
Entweder den Dampfer zum lockern der luftkammer ganz in der Aufnahme lassen, oder nur unten öffenen.
Aber die kann sich schon mal bisschen festsetzen..


----------



## deralteser (9. Dezember 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @deralteser Sind die Decals eher blau oder mehr türkis? Weil die Hope Naben sind richtig blau. Sieht aber sehr geil aus. Bin gespannt auf das fertige Ergebnis. Aber ein paar türkisblaue/blaue(?) Parts würden sich in der Tat gut machen.
> 
> PS Kleiner Tipp ... Spank hat glaube ich das gleiche Finish. Hope Naben sollten dann wahrscheinlich auch passen.


Die decals sind eher blau. Danke für den Tip. Das Elox-blau von Hope kenne ich. Das Spank-blau habe ich live noch nocht gesehen....aber wenn es ähnlich zu den hopes ist sollte es gut passen. Freue mich schon auf die Bastelei am Wochenende


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (9. Dezember 2015)

Das Spank blau ist für meine Augen etwas heller als das Hope blau. 

Auf Bildern sieht das mal nach mehr Unterschied als in natura aus, mal weniger.
Diese Verhältnisse treffen es meines Erachtens ganz gut:


----------



## deralteser (9. Dezember 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Das Spank blau ist für meine Augen etwas heller als das Hope blau.
> 
> Auf Bildern sieht das mal nach mehr Unterschied als in natura aus, mal weniger.
> Diese Verhältnisse treffen es meines Erachtens ganz gut:


Interessant. Danke für die Info!

Hör auf mir sowas noch unter die Nase zu reiben...ihr wollt mich eh nur in den Ruin stürzen....

Hier nochmal ein Bild mit Blitz. Ist schwierig einzufangen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (9. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Interessant. Danke für die Info!
> 
> Hör auf mir sowas noch unter die Nase zu reiben...ihr wollt mich eh nur in den Ruin stürzen....
> 
> ...


Ich würde behaupten das meine ganz gut passen würden zu den decals. Dartmoor revolt in Türkis ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2015)

Die Lackierung ist schon grenzwertig, da wird das Bike schnell zur Kirmesbude...lieber Finger weg von "passenden" Laufrädern etc.


----------



## Frorider86 (9. Dezember 2015)

Korrekt. ....schlicht und einfach ist hier das Maß der Dinge  Schwarze Felgen OHNE Dekor!
Kleines Beispiel siehe Anhang
(Das Gelb von meiner Transe ist nur unwesentlich dunkler, wie das vom Banshee)


----------



## US. (9. Dezember 2015)

gelöscht


----------



## US. (9. Dezember 2015)

Also der Rahmen schaut spitze aus mit dem Glitzer-Kirmesschriftzug und dem mattgelben Lack.
Der lebt vom schönen Komplementärkontrast!

"Ton in Ton" mit anderen Blautönen zerstört die Wirkung. Würde es möglichst dezent/neutral abseits des rahmen halten.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## NoStyle (9. Dezember 2015)

Lasst Ihn das doch farblich aufbauen wie ER möchte ... 
Farblich passende Felgen oder Kurbel (nur als Beispiel) als Farbtupfer wären bestimmt klasse. Bei konsequenten neon-orange-blauen Darksides geht das ja auch klar. Nur schwarze Teile sind doch langweilig, wenn man sich schon für einen farbigen Rahmen entscheidet, oder?


----------



## Frorider86 (9. Dezember 2015)

Wir schreiben ihm es ja nicht vor, es sind nur Denkanstöße und Ideen 
...am Ende muss er es mögen


----------



## US. (9. Dezember 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Lasst Ihn das doch farblich aufbauen wie ER möchte ...


Dann hätten wir doch nix zu diskutieren


----------



## deralteser (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe alles da, was nötig ist um die Kiste zum hobeln zu bringen. Laufräder und andere Anbauteile werden komplett schwazz. Die Lenkzentrale wird irgendwann auch schwarz...nachdem ich den richtigen Rise/Vorbaulänge etc. rausgefunden habe. IRGENDWANN werden VIELLEICHT blaue Naben zu den IRGENDWANN anstehenden Laufrädern dazukommen. Mehr blau gibts nicht.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2015)

Hopp hopp, schnell aufbauen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Ist ein 2016er Prime. Kommt ab Werk so schnieke daher.


Aja! Die Laufräder schauen gar nicht so groß aus. 

Ich habe gestern den alten und den neuen Rahmen aneinander gehalten. Man sieht den deutlich längeren Hauptrahmen. Ansonsten ist nicht viel anders. Kleine Details. Ich bekomme zB die Schnalle von meinem Gurt für die Hängewaage nicht mehr durch das Gussett


----------



## NoStyle (9. Dezember 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir doch nix zu diskutieren


Das stimmt natürlich ...


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Interessant. Danke für die Info!
> 
> Hör auf mir sowas noch unter die Nase zu reiben...ihr wollt mich eh nur in den Ruin stürzen....
> 
> ...


Das Blau von Spank und den Decals von deinem Spitty passt wie ich vermutet habe sehr gut. Das ist doch super!


----------



## Seppl- (9. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Ich habe alles da, was nötig ist um die Kiste zum hobeln zu bringen. Laufräder und andere Anbauteile werden komplett schwazz. Die Lenkzentrale wird irgendwann auch schwarz...nachdem ich den richtigen Rise/Vorbaulänge etc. rausgefunden habe. IRGENDWANN werden VIELLEICHT blaue Naben zu den IRGENDWANN anstehenden Laufrädern dazukommen. Mehr blau gibts nicht.




Also wenn du magst spendier ich dir ne sattelklemme die mmn zu den decals passt  natürlich farbig


----------



## Seppl- (9. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Lackierung ist schon grenzwertig, da wird das Bike schnell zur Kirmesbude...lieber Finger weg von "passenden" Laufrädern etc.



Und was spricht gegen die Kirmesbude? 

Also Lauf net gern rum wie jeder andere Hans und so will ich das auch beim radl, nicht übertrieben aber zumindest zu mir passend. Ich bin n buntes Kerlchen und mei radel auch. 

Bunten Rahmen und schwarze Teile hab ich jetzt für meinen Teil schon zur Genüge gesehen 

Aber natürlich ist das jedem selbst überlassen, glücklicher Weise.


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Lackierung ist schon grenzwertig, da wird das Bike schnell zur Kirmesbude...lieber Finger weg von "passenden" Laufrädern etc.


Wo fängt ne Kirmesbude an und wo hört sie auf? Wenn die Blau-/Türkis-/Whatevertöne sich nicht beißen kann sowas sehr schön aussehen. Felgen sind eventuell zuviel, aber es findet sich sicher ein Teil z.B. ein Lenker vom Hersteller XY der "exakt" zum Farbton der Decals passt. Ich hab mir an mein Darkside einen schwarzen Lenker gebaut und hab ihn umgehend zurückgeschickt, weil es mir einfach nicht gefallen hat. Alles eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Schwarze Teile dranbauen kann jeder.


----------



## randy randy (9. Dezember 2015)

Frage: Paßt ne Maxle rear Steckachse in die 142x12-Ausfallenden?


----------



## NoStyle (9. Dezember 2015)

Ja.


----------



## randy randy (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich Depp, hab's grad selber getestet, hab ja eine im Spearfish stecken.
Öfter denken vorm Fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (9. Dezember 2015)

switch


----------



## mfux (9. Dezember 2015)

Jetz muss das grün weg. Rot!


----------



## NoStyle (9. Dezember 2015)

@frfreshman : Nur aus Neugierde: Wie stark merkst Du die Geo-Unterschiede?


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Dezember 2015)

Here we go!  Ich hätte die Mattoc ja auch in schwarz zu Hause. hmmmhmmhmm

















Frame: Rune 2016 Large
Shock: CCDB Air
Fork: Manitou Mattoc @170mm
Wheels: DT 240s / Hope Pro 2 Flow EX 26" / DT Supercompetition
Crankset: XT 3x with 1x28T, old 36T as Bashguard
Cassette: XT 11-36T
R-Derailleur: Shimano Zee
Brakes: Shimano XTR
Tyres: Der Baron 2.5, Maxxis Minion DHR
Pedals: Superstarcomponents TI
Seatpost: Banshee
Headset: WOrkscomponents -1deg
Tubes: Schwalbe normal
Stem: Syntace Superforce 2 45mm
Handlebar: Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR
Shifter: XT 10x
Disc Rotors: Shimano (one below Ice Tec)

14,4kg


----------



## deralteser (9. Dezember 2015)

@GrazerTourer Uahhh! Das ist mal ein geiles Gerät!


----------



## deralteser (9. Dezember 2015)

Ist das eigentlich egal, wie rum man den Dämpfer im Spitty einbaut? ("Kolben am Hinterbau" VS "Kolben an der Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr". Ausgleichsbehälter beidenfalls nach oben ausgerichtet.) Gibt es Vor- oder Nachteile beim Einbau. Gibt es da z.B. kritische Belastungen für den Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Dezember 2015)

Danke 

Der Vollständigkeit halber noch einmal beide zusammen (wobei im Spitty momentan eine schwarze Mattoc steckt).









Ich habe die Dämpfer so eingebaut wie es mir besser gefällt. Ich glaube, dass man ihn beim Rune gar nicht umdrehen könnte, weil der sonst bestimmt am Oberrohr streift...? Außerdem sind die Buchsen so eingepresst gewesen.


----------



## deralteser (9. Dezember 2015)

Beides wirklich klasse bikes - die schreien danach, geballert zu werden. Schöne Aufbauten!


----------



## Seppl- (9. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Here we go!  Ich hätte die Mattoc ja auch in schwarz zu Hause. hmmmhmmhmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gefällt mir sehr gut, einzigst das ich weiße Gabeln nicht mag, aber aber... Hast ja ne schwarze ;-)

Die weiße gefällt mir am Spitty gut, is stimmig.


----------



## brillenboogie (9. Dezember 2015)

@frfreshman: Sehr geil Frank! Mit dem coil Fahrwerk sicher ein Bügeleisen.
@GrazerTourer: Wow, gleich zwei Raketen am Start! Ich würde die schwarze mattoc ins Rune stecken und die weisse ins Spitty. ￼


----------



## ONE78 (9. Dezember 2015)

@GrazerTourer: Wow, gleich zwei Raketen am Start! Ich würde die schwarze mattoc ins Rune stecken und die weisse ins Spitty. ￼[/QUOTE]

+1


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Dezember 2015)

Danke euch 

Hm, ja, schwarz.... das mache ich dann irgendwann wenn ich sie ohnehin zerlegen muss. Die schwarze hat derzeit 160mm und die weiße 170mm. Austauschen passt nicht so ganz.


----------



## Sushi1976 (9. Dezember 2015)

Ja beides Top Bikes  würde eine mattoc gegen ne Lyrik 170mm tauschen  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Dezember 2015)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ja beides Top Bikes  würde eine mattoc gegen ne Lyrik 170mm tauschen


Danke 
Hm, nein, wenn dann gegen irgendeine Coil Gabel, aber sicher nicht gegen eine andere mit Luft die nicht besser funktioniert.


----------



## Sushi1976 (9. Dezember 2015)

Ok, ist ein Argument viel Spaß 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Here we go!  Ich hätte die Mattoc ja auch in schwarz zu Hause. hmmmhmmhmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ziemlich genial !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (9. Dezember 2015)

*Gewichtsinfo zum Spitfire 2016 (gelb, large):*

*2970g* komplett nackt (ohne Dämpferschrauben / Sattelstützenklemme / ISCG - Aufnahme / Ausfallenden / Achse)

*3015g* inklusive Dämpferschrauben (ohne Sattelstützenklemme / ISCG - Aufnahme / Ausfallenden / Achse)



*inkl. Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3* inklusive RS Gleitlager und Buchsen: *zzgl. 355g*


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Dezember 2015)

Die zwei Schrauben wiegen wirklich 45g! Holla die Waldfee!


----------



## deralteser (9. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Die zwei Schrauben wiegen wirklich 45g! Holla die Waldfee!



*25 Gramm* war die* ISCG Aufnahme*, richtig?

Viel Unterschied zum Rune gibts da nicht. Aber es kommt ja nicht auf das Gewicht an (jedenfalls mir nicht)


----------



## frfreshman (9. Dezember 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Jetz muss das grün weg. Rot!


Falls jemand die slider in schwarz, rot oder blau liegen hat dürfen sie mir gerne zur Verfügung gestellt werden, ansonsten geht es mir bei meinen Aufbauten immer in erster Linie um Funktion.



NoStyle schrieb:


> @frfreshman : Nur aus Neugierde: Wie stark merkst Du die Geo-Unterschiede?


Vom Rahmen gibt es beim Spitfire in XL gar keine Geo Unterschiede meine ich, oder täusche ich mich?
Nur an meinem Aufbau habe ich geändert: Gabel 10mm Abgesenkt und dafür hinten von mittlerer auf flache Geo-Einstellung gewechselt, womit die Winkel ziemlich unverändert sein sollten, lediglich alles etwas tiefer gelegt.



brillenboogie schrieb:


> @frfreshman: Sehr geil Frank! Mit dem coil Fahrwerk sicher ein Bügeleisen.


Ich mag coil Federelemente!
Die Gabel und der Dämpfer lassen sich sehr gut nach Wunsch und Bedarf einstellen von straff und direkt bis hin zu soft und smooth. Momentan eher straff, aber mit super grip, zumindest bei schneller Fahrt.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (10. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Danke
> Hm, nein, wenn dann gegen irgendeine Coil Gabel, aber sicher nicht gegen eine andere mit Luft die nicht besser funktioniert.




Sehe ich auch so.
Hab ne MiCo Solo Air Lyrik im Spitty gegen die Mattoc getestet.
Für mich hatte die Lyrik nicht den Hauch einer Chance gegen die Mattoc.

Davon ab: Beides sehr geile Buden @GrazerTourer ! 
Das Orange vom Rune knallt so geil.
Hätte ich es mal doch gewagt und das Rune in Orange bestellt...merde.


@frfreshman : Schönes Spitty. Die roten Decals auf gunmetal gefallen mir viel besser, als die gelben auf gunmetal beim Rune.
Ich kann es nicht genau erkennen....hast du einen 2014er Spitty gegen einen 2016er ausgetauscht in gleicher Größe ? Oder auch ne andere Größe gewählt ?


----------



## Jakten (10. Dezember 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Das Orange vom Rune knallt so geil.
> Hätte ich es mal doch gewagt und das Rune in Orange bestellt...merde.


 
Gewagt? Die Farbe sieht auf den Produktbildern total daneben aus. Das hat nix mit "wagen" zu tun, das wäre mutig gewesen.

In echt kommt das aber richtig gut


----------



## frfreshman (10. Dezember 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> @frfreshman : Schönes Spitty. Die roten Decals auf gunmetal gefallen mir viel besser, als die gelben auf gunmetal beim Rune.
> Ich kann es nicht genau erkennen....hast du einen 2014er Spitty gegen einen 2016er ausgetauscht in gleicher Größe ? Oder auch ne andere Größe gewählt ?



Glaube mir hätten die gelben etwas besser gefallen, aber bald gewinnt eine schöne Matschpatina eh Überhand denke ich.
Genau, sind beide XL.
Vorher hatte ich schon mal das 2014er Spitty in L gegen 2014er in XL getauscht.
Der Vollständigkeit halber: Bin ca. 185cm.


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Dezember 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Gewagt? Die Farbe sieht auf den Produktbildern total daneben aus.



Ja, das find ich auch irgendwie. Auf den Produktbilder fehlt jegliche Strahlkraft und der Ton geht mir sehr in ein Pink. Live ist's mMn richtig richtig gut.


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Dezember 2015)

Wirklich schöne Bikes auf den letzten Seiten!  Mir gefallen die 16er Modelle sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (10. Dezember 2015)

frfreshman schrieb:


> ... Vom Rahmen gibt es beim Spitfire in XL gar keine Geo Unterschiede meine ich, oder täusche ich mich?
> Nur an meinem Aufbau habe ich geändert: Gabel 10mm Abgesenkt und dafür hinten von mittlerer auf flache Geo-Einstellung gewechselt, womit die Winkel ziemlich unverändert sein sollten, lediglich alles etwas tiefer gelegt ...


Das Tretlager ist beim Spitfire ab MY16 generell 7mm tiefer, dazu bei L + XL der Sitzwinkel 1 Grad steiler (0,5 bei S + M). Der Rest sind nur 2-3 Millimeter Unterschied. Ist halt fraglich ob man das groß merkt ... ?


----------



## frfreshman (10. Dezember 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Das Tretlager ist beim Spitfire ab MY16 generell 7mm tiefer, dazu bei L + XL der Sitzwinkel 1 Grad steiler (0,5 bei S + M). Der Rest sind nur 2-3 Millimeter Unterschied. Ist halt fraglich ob man das groß merkt ... ?



Stimmt, das sagen die Geocharts.
Denke das ist Feintuning.
Spürbar? Kann ich nicht wirklich sagen da ich bei meinem Umbau auch die Gabel um 10mm abgesenkt habe und die Geoeinstellung hinten von neutral auf low gewechselt. Mein Tretlager müsste damit, zusammen mit Rahmen-Geo-Update, ja deutlich tiefer kommen. Bei meinen bisher zwei Fahrten konnte ich das nicht negativ feststellen, was ich doch sehr befürchtet hätte wenn ich diese Info im Kopf gehabt hätte.
Bike fährt sich wie erwartet weiterhin topp!


----------



## NoStyle (10. Dezember 2015)

@frfreshman : Danke! Dann fahr ich mein 12/13er Spitfire noch getrost weiter und spar mir das Geld lieber für neue Parts ...


----------



## Fluffy1 (11. Dezember 2015)

Jeman Interesse an nem 2016 legend in m 1499 vhb?


----------



## deralteser (13. Dezember 2015)

Hier der aktuelle Stand von meinem kleinen Harlekin.

Werde die Tage ein paar Fotos bei Tageslicht machen. Partliste kommt dann auch. @21XC12 Habe eine andere Lenker/Vorbau Kombination geordert. Der chrom Spike aus meinen Vorräten will mir farbtechnisch nicht wirklich gefallen. 30er Rise und 50er Vorbau taugen mir aber auf jeden Fall. Die Banshee Aufkleber auf der Gabel sind probehalber drauf. Mal sehen, ob ich mir irgendwas in der Richtung in gelb oder blau zusammenbasteln lassen - vielleicht wird die Gabel auch komplett clean. Die roten MZ decals gingen jedenfalls gar nicht.




So ... jetzt hat der Papi endlich wieder was zum spielen


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Dezember 2015)

Gefällt mir super!  Wenn Vorbau und Lenker getauscht sind ist's sicher perfekt. Noch ein Bild von der anderen Seite hat's verdient. Was für einen Lenker/Vorbau hast du denn geordert und welche Farben? Die Gabel würde ich entweder clean lassen oder ein paar geile Custom Decals in den Farben des Rahmens, also gelb und blau. Fährst du DHF und HRII? Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (13. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Hier der aktuelle Stand von meinem kleinen Harlekin.
> 
> Werde die Tage ein paar Fotos bei Tageslicht machen. Partliste kommt dann auch. @21XC12 Habe eine andere Lenker/Vorbau Kombination geordert. Der chrom Spike aus meinen Vorräten will mir farbtechnisch nicht wirklich gefallen. 30er Rise und 50er Vorbau taugen mir aber auf jeden Fall. Die Banshee Aufkleber auf der Gabel sind probehalber drauf. Mal sehen, ob ich mir irgendwas in der Richtung in gelb oder blau zusammenbasteln lassen - vielleicht wird die Gabel auch komplett clean. Die roten MZ decals gingen jedenfalls gar nicht.
> 
> ...


Hui gefällt mir gut!!!

Ich mag ja Chrom Lenker Vorbau Kombi gerne


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Dezember 2015)

Das Gelb ist einach nur geil!


----------



## BrotherMo (13. Dezember 2015)

+1


----------



## DAKAY (13. Dezember 2015)

Das gelb/blau kommt echt fett.
Ich würde aber auf die Gabel aber nen MZ Sticker in gelb/blau machen, find es komisch den Rahmenhersteller auf der Gabel stehen zu haben.?.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. Dezember 2015)

@deralteser Sehr geil!

Welche Rahmengröße hast du genommen? Sieht nach L aus.

Hast du deine Marzocchi bei 160 mm gelassen? Oder fährst du sie mit weniger Federweg? Interessiert mich auch wegen der Geometrieangaben von Banshee. Die müssten m.E. für das Spitfire mit einer 160er Gabel gelten, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt habe ich den Lenkwinkel auch vermessen. Ich komme in Steil (65,5°) mit -1° Steuersatz und 170mm Gabel auf 63,5°, also ein halbes Grad flacher als gerechnet. Is halt die Frage, wie genau das Smartphone misst. Aber ich merke schon, dass es etwas flacher ist als das alte. Der steilere Sitzwinkel ist für mich auch angenehm. Fühlt sich bergauf nach längeren Kettebstreben an.

Im ccdb habe ich jetzt einen großen und einen kleinen Spacer drin (75kg). 30% sag, etwas schnellere HSR...Wow!


----------



## Seppl- (13. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Der Vollständigkeit halber noch einmal beide zusammen (wobei im Spitty momentan eine schwarze Mattoc steckt).
> 
> ...


Ich bin gespannt, hab die Fox gegen eine Mattoc getauscht. Kommt an Dienstag )

Da du sie zwei mal fährst, bist sicherlich zufrieden ?


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Dezember 2015)

Ja, ich bin voll zufrieden! Wichtig ist aber zu wissen, dass die Werksangaben für den Luftdruck blödsinnig sind. Man braucht deutlich mehr Druck. Die Mattoc ist eine Highspeed Gabel. Sie saugt sich richtig schön am Boden fest, wenn es schnell wird. Flott und hart gefahren brauche ich 140 der 170mm. Nur wenn ich wo droppe oder etwas falsch mache, brauche ich mehr Federweg. Das mag manche stören, aber ich finde das fein. Ich mag keine Gabeln, die mit dem Federweg würsten. Komfort hat die Gabel bei flotter Gangart richtig viel! Für lowspeed Trail Cruiser ist sie vermutlich eher nix.


----------



## Seppl- (13. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin voll zufrieden! Wichtig ist aber zu wissen, dass die Werksangaben für den Luftdruck blödsinnig sind. Man braucht deutlich mehr Druck. Die Mattoc ist eine Highspeed Gabel. Sie saugt sich richtig schön am Boden fest, wenn es schnell wird. Flott und hart gefahren brauche ich 140 der 170mm. Nur wenn ich wo droppe oder etwas falsch mache, brauche ich mehr Federweg. Das mag manche stören, aber ich finde das fein. Ich mag keine Gabeln, die mit dem Federweg würsten. Komfort hat die Gabel bei flotter Gangart richtig viel! Für lowspeed Trail Cruiser ist sie vermutlich eher nix.



Danke dir!

Werksangaben sind nix für mich, bin ja eher ein schweres bürschchen  ich vertraue da dem "popometer" 

Ach ja die Bremshebel lass ich gerne in Ausgangsstellung  

Ich bin gespannt und freu mich auf das Teil!


----------



## Sushi1976 (13. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin voll zufrieden! Wichtig ist aber zu wissen, dass die Werksangaben für den Luftdruck blödsinnig sind. Man braucht deutlich mehr Druck. Die Mattoc ist eine Highspeed Gabel. Sie saugt sich richtig schön am Boden fest, wenn es schnell wird. Flott und hart gefahren brauche ich 140 der 170mm. Nur wenn ich wo droppe oder etwas falsch mache, brauche ich mehr Federweg. Das mag manche stören, aber ich finde das fein. Ich mag keine Gabeln, die mit dem Federweg würsten. Komfort hat die Gabel bei flotter Gangart richtig viel! Für lowspeed Trail Cruiser ist sie vermutlich eher nix.


Wieviel Psi fährst du in der Gabel?

Gruß Marco 

Die Angaben bei Rock Shox passen auch nie


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (13. Dezember 2015)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, hab die Fox gegen eine Mattoc getauscht. Kommt an Dienstag


Jetzt geht hier aber die Bastelei los


----------



## Seppl- (13. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Jetzt geht hier aber die Bastelei los



Ja was heißt Bastelei, hätte gerne paar spacer unter den Vorbau gemacht, ging nicht da der Schaft der Fox  zu kurz ist (Vorbesitzer hat es zu gut gemeint). Hab einfach mal auf doof in diversen Gruppen gefragt ob jemand Interesse an der Fox hat und siehe da ein paar hatten das, unter anderen die Mattoc pro. Wie ich finde passt die besser in den Rahmen 

Jetzt mach ich das einfach mal, danach sieht man weiter


----------



## deralteser (13. Dezember 2015)

@21XC12 Danke. Habe mir die gleiche Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi als Berrecloth Edition in schwarz-blau bestellt. Konnte den Lenker am Freitag bei nem Kollegen befummeln. Das blau passt gut zu den Banshee decals und das finish ist für meine Ansprüche sehr gut. Geil wirds!
Die Custom decals werden mich noch einige Abende beschäftigen ...oder eben clean, mal sehen. Hab die Minion DHF/DHR drauf.

@Seppl- Die chrom Lenker-Vorbau Kombi finde ich nicht schlecht. Das schwazz-blau der Berrecloth Edition hats mir aber angetan

@DAKAY Die roten Standard-MZ-decals waren nochmals um einiges unstimmiger  Aber ich muss Dir Recht geben! Rahmenherstellernamen auf Gabeln wirken auf mich auch befremdlich. Egal, öfter mal was neues

@Rothaarsteiger Danke! Jep, ist ein large. Die 350CR hab ich wieder auf 160mm getravelt. Ob die Geocharts an einer 160mm Gabel angelehnt sind kann ich Dir auf die Schnelle nicht zu 100% sagen.


----------



## Seppl- (13. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> @21XC12 Danke. Habe mir die gleiche Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi als Berrecloth Edition in schwarz-blau bestellt. Konnte den Lenker am Freitag bei nem Kollegen befummeln. Das blau passt gut zu den Banshee decals und das finish ist für meine Ansprüche sehr gut. Geil wirds!
> Die Custom decals werden mich noch einige Abende beschäftigen ...oder eben clean, mal sehen. Hab die Minion DHF/DHR drauf.
> 
> @Seppl- Die chrom Lenker-Vorbau Kombi finde ich nicht schlecht. Das schwazz-blau der Berrecloth Edition hats mir aber angetan
> ...



Ach mach mir doch nicht alles nach, steht auch auf meiner Liste und werde ich mir wohl anschaffen


----------



## deralteser (13. Dezember 2015)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Ja was heißt Bastelei, hätte gerne paar spacer unter den Vorbau gemacht, ging nicht da der Schaft der Fox  zu kurz ist (Vorbesitzer hat es zu gut gemeint). Hab einfach mal auf doof in diversen Gruppen gefragt ob jemand Interesse an der Fox hat und siehe da ein paar hatten das, unter anderen die Mattoc pro. Wie ich finde passt die besser in den Rahmen
> 
> Jetzt mach ich das einfach mal, danach sieht man weiter


Mit "Bastelei" meinte ich eher "Umbauwahnsinn". War etwas unpassend ausgedrückt. Aber dafür sind wir ja hier zusammengekommen....schätze ich. Habe auch oft mit ner Mattoc geliebäugelt Wird super in Dein bike passen!


----------



## Seppl- (13. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Mit "Bastelei" meinte ich eher "Umbauwahnsinn". War etwas unpassend ausgedrückt. Aber dafür sind wir ja hier zusammengekommen....schätze ich. Habe auch oft mit ner Mattoc geliebäugelt Wird super in Dein bike passen!



alles gut, es ist richtig angekommen  ;-)

Ja das denke ich auch, dann überlege ich mir noch was mit den decals der Gabel, das große M in rot geht natürlich überhaupt nicht. Irgendwann noch Bearclaw Edition, dann läuft das 

(Und ja Umbau ganz wichtig, gebraucht gekauft und man möchte es nicht nur fahren sondern es zu seinen eigenen bike machen)


----------



## deralteser (13. Dezember 2015)

There you go....diesmal von beiden Seiten...











*Partliste:
*
Rahmen: Banshee Spitfire 2016 large
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3
Gabel: Marzocchi 350CR 2014
Schalthebel: Shimano XT SL-M8000
Schaltwerk: Schimano XT Shadow Plus RD-M8000
Kassette: Shimano CS-M8000 11- 42
Kette: Shimano XTR CN-HG900
Kurbel: Race Face Turbine Cinch 175mm
Kettenblatt: Race Face Cinch Narrow Wide Direct Mount 32
Innenlager: Race Face Cinch - BSA 30
Kettenführung: Shaman Racing Graft X ISCG 05
Bremse: Shimano SLX trail (Ice Tec Beläge)
Bremsscheiben: Shimano SLX (203mm vorne, 180mm hinten)
Laufräder: DTswiss Spline 1900 27,5
Reifen: Maxxis Minion DHR II / DHF 3C MaxxTerra Faltreifen
Schläuche: Schwalbe SV 21A
Sattelstütze: RS Reverb
Sattel: Selle Italia C2
Steuersatz: Acros
Vorbau: Spank Spike 50mm
Lenker: Spank Spike 777 EVO Riserbar 30mm
Griffe: Ergon GA2
Pedale: Xpedo Spry


----------



## deralteser (13. Dezember 2015)

Das gelb kommt in echt etwas blasser....kommt auf den Fotos nicht so gut raus.


----------



## bobtailoner (13. Dezember 2015)

Sehr gutes spitfire!
Freu mich schon auf meine neue Möhre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (13. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> There you go....diesmal von beiden Seiten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich mag das Banshee auf der Gabel!

Wirklich toll geworden der Hobel!


----------



## deralteser (13. Dezember 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Sehr gutes spitfire!
> Freu mich schon auf meine neue Möhre


Los! Möhre aufbauen!
Apropos "Möhre"  Das triffts bei der 350CR ziemlich genau mit der Farbe der Standrohre


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> @21XC12 Danke. Habe mir die gleiche Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi als Berrecloth Edition in schwarz-blau bestellt. ...


Die Berrecloth Edition passt bestimmt gut. Den Lenker hatte ich auch für mein Darkside im Auge. Ist jetzt aber ein Race 800 geworden. Jetzt kommt noch der neue Hope Direct Mount dran und dann ist es fertig für die kommende Saison. Die Gabel im Spitty bekommt noch ein Mario Tuning und dann kann die neue Saison kommen. Hoffentlich halten die Knochen.


----------



## DAKAY (13. Dezember 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich halten die Knochen.


Amen.


----------



## deralteser (13. Dezember 2015)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Amen.


Wort


----------



## Seppl- (13. Dezember 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich halten die Knochen.



Darauf trink ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (13. Dezember 2015)

Da kann ich bei meinem Glück garnicht genug beten. 





Hab jetzt ne Unfallversicherung abgeschlossen.


----------



## Seppl- (13. Dezember 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Da kann ich bei meinem Glück garnicht genug beten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hoffe auch das die bunte Farbe lieber unter die Haut kommt und bleibt anstatt sowas....




 


Glück auf ✌️


----------



## frogmatic (13. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> There you go....diesmal von beiden Seiten...


Endlich mal ein Rad, an das Maxxis Reifen passen 

Poppig, mein lieber, sehr poppig


----------



## Masberg (13. Dezember 2015)

habt ihr mal eine Bezugsquelle für Banshee Decals?
Danke


----------



## FastFabi93 (13. Dezember 2015)

Biddeschön: http://www.slikgraphics.com/


----------



## Seppl- (13. Dezember 2015)

Masberg schrieb:


> habt ihr mal eine Bezugsquelle für Banshee Decals?
> Danke


Meine derzeitigen sind von László, die neuen hab ich über Andreas Masio geordert bei Facebook.


----------



## Masberg (13. Dezember 2015)

danke. Werde Andreas mal kontaktieren


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (13. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin voll zufrieden! Wichtig ist aber zu wissen, dass die Werksangaben für den Luftdruck blödsinnig sind. Man braucht deutlich mehr Druck. Die Mattoc ist eine Highspeed Gabel. Sie saugt sich richtig schön am Boden fest, wenn es schnell wird. Flott und hart gefahren brauche ich 140 der 170mm. Nur wenn ich wo droppe oder etwas falsch mache, brauche ich mehr Federweg. Das mag manche stören, aber ich finde das fein. Ich mag keine Gabeln, die mit dem Federweg würsten. Komfort hat die Gabel bei flotter Gangart richtig viel! Für lowspeed Trail Cruiser ist sie vermutlich eher nix.



Deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen.
Sowohl im Spitty, als auch im Rune laufen beide bei mir ganz hervorragend.
Sind nix zum stolperbiken, aber bei Geschwindigkeit und "laufen lassen" generieren sie traumhafte Traktion und ich fühle mich so sicher wie bei keiner anderen Gabel die ich bisher hatte (Lyrik MiCo DH, Pike RCT3).


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Dezember 2015)

Die originalen Decals sind von The Kai Kai Company -> http://www.thekaikaico.com/sports_banshee.php
Eventuell geht da auch was auf Anfrage?!


----------



## deralteser (13. Dezember 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Die Berrecloth Edition passt bestimmt gut. Den Lenker hatte ich auch für mein Darkside im Auge. Ist jetzt aber ein Race 800 geworden. Jetzt kommt noch der neue Hope Direct Mount dran und dann ist es fertig für die kommende Saison. Die Gabel im Spitty bekommt noch ein Mario Tuning und dann kann die neue Saison kommen. Hoffentlich halten die Knochen.


Der 800er ist eine gute Wahl. Der Hope direct mount auch! Schöne Fräskunst am bike kann nie schaden! Wird dem Darkside sehr gut stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (13. Dezember 2015)

Masberg schrieb:


> habt ihr mal eine Bezugsquelle für Banshee Decals?
> Danke



*hasdesigns* könnte noch interessant sein.

http://www.hasdesigns.pt/

https://www.instagram.com/hasdesigns.pt/

https://www.facebook.com/hasdesigns.pt


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Dezember 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Sind nix zum stolperbiken



Das sehe ich so gar nicht. Probleme mit Wegtauchen halten sich mMn in Grenzen. Ja, eine Stahlfeder wäre da besser, aber die Mattoc ist schon noch ok. Bin gespannt aufs IRT.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (14. Dezember 2015)

Gut, kann ich auch nicht so wirklich beurteilen, da ich sowas eh weder mag noch gut kann (gemeint ist: eher langsames aber sehr technisches Fahren in Gelände mit starkem Gefälle).
Ich habe nur das Gefühl, dass es andere Gabeln (pike beispielsweise, coil sowieso) gibt, die bei Höhenabsätzen stabiler im Federweg stehen.
Würde ich mehr in diese Richtung fahren, wäre die Mattoc vermutlich nicht meine erste Wahl.

Aufs IRT bin ich auch sehr gespannt. Kann die ohnehin schon gute Gabel nur noch besser machen eigentlich.
Hoffentlich kommt es bald.


----------



## frogmatic (14. Dezember 2015)

Mal eine ganz andere Frage in die Runde: gibt es um Frankfurt/Limburg herum die Möglichkeit für einen 1,70 Fahrer, mal ein Legend probezurollen?


----------



## Triggerhippie (14. Dezember 2015)

Mein Traum-Enduro! Hat mich dieses halbe Jahr auf vielen Höhenmetern begleitet. Hinten ist mittlerweile ein HansDampf drauf, weil der RockRazor für meinen Fahrstil nicht taugt. Ich fahre nicht gerne Forststrassen  Zu Hause steht noch eine Italienerin mit schönen braunen Beinen rum, die nächste Woche verbaut wird. Dann ists perfekt!


----------



## deralteser (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich mag Espresso


----------



## brillenboogie (14. Dezember 2015)

Keine Ahnung wie gut die Mz Gabeln funktionieren, rein optisch versauen sie m.E. beinahe jedes bike. Aber hey, Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (14. Dezember 2015)

Triggerhippie schrieb:


> Mein Traum-Enduro! Hat mich dieses halbe Jahr auf vielen Höhenmetern begleitet. Hinten ist mittlerweile ein HansDampf drauf, weil der RockRazor für meinen Fahrstil nicht taugt. Ich fahre nicht gerne Forststrassen  Zu Hause steht noch eine Italienerin mit schönen braunen Beinen rum, die nächste Woche verbaut wird. Dann ists perfekt!



Tolles Bike! Nur mal für mich zum Vergleich: Was wiegt das Rune?


----------



## Triggerhippie (15. Dezember 2015)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie gut die Mz Gabeln funktionieren, rein optisch versauen sie m.E. beinahe jedes bike. Aber hey, Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden...



Ich hab die Coil Version gekauft. Funktionalität geht über look.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triggerhippie (15. Dezember 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Tolles Bike! Nur mal für mich zum Vergleich: Was wiegt das Rune?



Ich habs noch nie gewogen. Gerechnet sind es mit der Zocchi ca. 14.3 kg. Die Pneus wiegen auch beide je ein kg.


----------



## andrewam (15. Dezember 2015)

Triggerhippie schrieb:


> Ich habs noch nie gewogen. Gerechnet sind es mit der Zocchi ca. 14.3 kg. Die Pneus wiegen auch beide je ein kg.


Ist doch ein Spitfire?


----------



## Triggerhippie (15. Dezember 2015)

andrewam schrieb:


> Ist doch ein Spitfire?



Genau


----------



## Mr.A (15. Dezember 2015)

nur fraglich ob die MZ besser ist als die pike...aber schönes Spitfire


----------



## Triggerhippie (15. Dezember 2015)

Mr.A schrieb:


> nur fraglich ob die MZ besser ist als die pike...aber schönes Spitfire



Wenn ich eine Luftgabel wollte, würde ich die Pike behalten oder eine Fox kaufen. Eine Coil-Gabel ist grundsätzlich immer sensibler im Losbrechen als eine Luftgabel. Das ist gegeben durch die Physik. Ich hatte schon mal eine Coil-Bomber. Es gibt nichts besseres


----------



## Seppl- (15. Dezember 2015)

Heute kam die Mattoc, grob eingestellt und kurze Runde gedreht. Fühlt sich schon gut an! 

es wird Zeit das die decals noch kommen und dann bin ich aufs Ergebnis gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (15. Dezember 2015)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Heute kam die Mattoc, grob eingestellt und kurze Runde gedreht. Fühlt sich schon gut an!
> 
> es wird Zeit das die decals noch kommen und dann bin ich aufs Ergebnis gespannt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 444781


Mit der schwarzen Mattoc gefällt es mir um Längen besser.
Schick!


----------



## Seppl- (15. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Mit der schwarzen Mattoc gefällt es mir um Längen besser.
> Schick!


Danke dir, ja mir gefällt es so auch besser. Bin noch am überlegen was ich mit dem großen roten M auf der Gabel anstelle. 

Vom Gefühl und der Performance fühlt es sich auch besser an, wie mit der Fox.


----------



## andrewam (15. Dezember 2015)

So das wären mal die ersten Komponenten von meinem Grau/Roten Spitfire 2016, der Rest bzw x01 komplett, hope pro 2 mit hope tech enduro und die kombi magic mary/hans dampf 
Cane creek angleset und guide rsc bremse sind auf dem weg, genauso wie der rahmen. bilder folgen so bald wie möglich


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (15. Dezember 2015)

Triggerhippie schrieb:


> Genau



Ups, ich habe echt gedacht, es ist ein Rune. Auch weil du von Enduro schriebst. Ich muss in Sachen Banshee noch lernen...


----------



## deralteser (15. Dezember 2015)

@Rothaarsteiger 
Gewicht von meinem Spitty liegt bei knapp über 14,4kg. Muss aber nochmal eine genauere Waage bemühen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (15. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> @Rothaarsteiger
> Gewicht von meinem Spitty liegt bei knapp über 14,4kg. Muss aber nochmal eine genauere Waage bemühen.



Das ist dann ein gutes Kilo mehr als mein Slide 160. Das wiegt mit Pedalen, Minion DHR II und High Roller II tubeless in 20" knapp 13,4 kg. Aber beim Spitty ist auch noch Luft nach unten, sollte problemlos unter 14 kg zu drücken sein.


----------



## deralteser (15. Dezember 2015)

@Rothaarsteiger Ich bin kein Leichtbaufreak, zumal bin ich mit um die 90kg auch kein Fliegengewicht  Mit den 14,4kg kann ich gut leben...


----------



## frogmatic (15. Dezember 2015)

andrewam schrieb:


> So das wären mal die ersten Komponenten von meinem Grau/Roten Spitfire 2016


Bei Vivid Coil und Angle Set frage ich mich, warum du nicht gleich ein Rune genommen hast...?


----------



## frfreshman (16. Dezember 2015)

Spitfire läuft super mit coil shock.


----------



## andrewam (16. Dezember 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Bei Vivid Coil und Angle Set frage ich mich, warum du nicht gleich ein Rune genommen hast...?


Trotz allem gefällt mir das spitfire um einiges besser, konnte beide probefahren und das Rune ist mit den 160mm dann doch zu viel für meine umgebung. Dazu mag ich es wenn das fahrwerk nicht komplett alles wegschluckt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> @Rothaarsteiger Ich bin kein Leichtbaufreak, zumal bin ich mit um die 90kg auch kein Fliegengewicht  Mit den 14,4kg kann ich gut leben...



Verstehe ich voll und ganz. Ich nähere mich mit vollem Gerödel Auch der 90-kg-Marke. 

Allerdings fahre ich mit dem Enduro ab und zu auch längere, traillastige Touren. Da machen sich für mich jede nicht vorhandenen 100 Gramm bemerkbar.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (16. Dezember 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Das ist dann ein gutes Kilo mehr als mein Slide 160. Das wiegt mit Pedalen, Minion DHR II und High Roller II tubeless in 20" knapp 13,4 kg. Aber beim Spitty ist auch noch Luft nach unten, sollte problemlos unter 14 kg zu drücken sein.



Ich bin ein Slide 160 und mein Spitty im direkten Vergleich gefahren.  (nen Kumpel hat das 160er und sich zusätzlich nach mir dann auch noch nen Spitty gekauft)
Nachfolgend meine stark subjektive Einschätzung, die meines Kollegen fällt in vielen Punkten ähnlich aus.

Die Räder könnten unterschiedlicher nicht sein, das eine kg ist noch der geringste Unterschied.
Mein Spitty wiegt je nach Reifen auch so 14.2-14.5kg - ich hab 100kg.
Das Spitty von dem Kumpel um 13.5kg - der ist sicher 20kg leichter als ich. Beide Räder werden auch im Park bewegt und machen das locker mit.

Mir persönlich macht das Spitty 100mal mehr Spaß, aber das ist persönlicher Geschmack.
Nach objektiven Kriterien ist das Slide leichter, tritt sich erheblich leichter den Berg hoch (ich kenne kaum ein Rad, was sich so leicht tritt), hat das potentere Fahrwerk und liegt hochgeschwindigkeitsstabiler (also ich meine in den Bereichen, wo man mit 32/10 nicht mehr mittritt).
Haben wollen würde ich persönlich das Slide trotzdem nicht.

Auf unseren Trails hier ist es im Vergleich zum Spitty todlangweilig, für mich sogar seelenlos. Das Spitty ist viel verspielter, lädt zum abziehen und driften ein. Ist quasi ne Pistensau.
Zudem ist der Hinterbau des Slide für mich zu undefiniert, versackt beim Abdrücken gerne mal. Das kenne ich vom Spitty gar nicht.
Ganz massiv vorne ist das Spitty dann auf wurzeligen Trails im Quergefälle.
Das hat so einen sicheren Grenzbereich und wechselt so spielerisch die Linie, da kommt man (ich) mit dem Slide nicht hinterher.
Auch wenn der Hinterbau des Spitty nicht ganz so viel Grip in solchen Situationen generiert, man kann spielerisch einfach mit dem wandernden Hinterrad arbeiten und der Grenzbereich ist sehr weit und leicht zu beherschen (sage sogar ich, der ich wahrlich kein Filigrantechniker oder Fahrtechnikkünstler bin).
Das Slide wirkt dagegen stelzig, behäbig geradezu. Kann ich schlecht beschreiben wieso genau.
Klar, mit dem Slide kann man mal mehr "passiver" laufen lassen und ne direkte Linie durchmoshen.  Wenn die Kräfte nachlassen rettet sowas gerne mal den Allerwertesten beim ballern.
Mit dem Spitty bin ich immer höchst aufmerksam, Linienwahl ist extrem wichtig wenns schnell wird. Aber auch extrem einfach. Das Rad lässt sich so easy von hier nach dort werfen, wunderbar pushen, so leicht abziehen und lädt geradezu dazu ein Sektionen zu überspringen.
Und aktiv gefahren ist es imho auch ein sehr schnelles Rad. Bisher hatte ich nicht das Gefühl, mit dem Spitty irgendwo gegenüber den Kumpels mit Slide 160, Fanes und Rune zurückstecken zu müssen.
Kostet halt mehr Kraft, belohnt mich aber auch immer mit nem fetten Grinsen.

Sehr lange Touren sind mit dem Slide sicher kräfteschonender. Oder wenn man (Enduro)Rennen möglichst erfolgreich bestreiten will, dann ist das Slide sicher auch vielversprechender.

Ich bin allerdings einzig und allein auf Spaßmaximierung aus nicht auf Zeit, nicht auf Weite, nicht auf Speed, nicht auf höher/schneller/weiter. (ob Hausrunde oder im Park, ganz egal)

Und dafür habe ich bisher noch nichts besseres gefunden als das Spitty.
(gut, im Park greift dem Spitty jetzt noch das Rune unter die Arme, Zielsetzung ist aber die selbe)


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich wiege meine Bikes nicht. Das ist mir irgendwie nicht so wichtig. Das Spitfire macht mir auch bei Touren >50km keine Probleme. Das Darkside ist eh ein Brummer. Parts müssen in erster Linie haltbar sein und ihre Funktion erfüllen. Dann kommt bei mir der optische Aspekt. Gewicht ist das letzte worauf ich mein Augenmerk lege. Für mich ist es einfacher nach dem Winter 5kg abzuspecken als viel Geld in leichte Parts zu buttern um 1kg am Bike zu sparen. Leichtbau macht in meinen Augen nur bei Racern Sinn. Wenn's um Sekunden im Renneinsatz geht kann ich es nachvollziehen. Für Hobbypiloten die gechillt bergauf treten ist das Gewicht des Bikes ein überbewerteter Faktor (<- meine Meinung).


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (16. Dezember 2015)

So geht es mir auch.
Ich merke den Unterschied zwar durchaus beim Umsteigen, aber es ist überhaupt kein Auswahlkriterium für mich für oder gegen ein Bike. Weil es für mich aus den von dir genannten Gründen schlichtweg nicht relevant ist.


----------



## Triggerhippie (16. Dezember 2015)

Das Spitfire hat einen extrem effizienten Hinterbau. Es klettert wie kein anderes Fully, das ich vorher hatte und Berg ab ist es durch den tiefen Schwerpunkt/Geometrie/Steifigkeit super stabil. Durch den limitierten (gut genutzten) Federweg von 140mm wirkt es trotzdem nie langweilig.

Das Gewicht macht sich nur beim tragen bemerkbar. Wenn ich in den Bergen bin, brauche ich nach 300 Metern auf dem Buckel eine längere Pause


----------



## Cirest (16. Dezember 2015)

*andrewam*  zum fahrwerk! welche tunes hast du für den vivid genommen?


----------



## frogmatic (16. Dezember 2015)

andrewam schrieb:


> Trotz allem gefällt mir das spitfire um einiges besser, konnte beide probefahren und das Rune ist mit den 160mm dann doch zu viel für meine umgebung. Dazu mag ich es wenn das fahrwerk nicht komplett alles wegschluckt..


Ging mir ähnlich - auch wenn ich kein Rune probiert habe ist bei mir noch ein Freerider und ein DH-Bike im Keller; ich wollte nicht so viel Federweg. Zumal ich hier im Mittelgebirge auch viel Hardtail fahre, das reicht eigentlich völlig (vor allem das Stahlrad mit Lyrik). 
Persönlich finde ich den Lenkwinkel vom Spitfire schon von Haus aus ausreichend. Ich bin damit durchaus schon schnell/ruppig gefahren.

Generell gehöre ich nicht zur 90-100kg Fraktion, wiege meine Räder aber auch nicht weil mir z.B. haltbare Reifen wichtiger sind.
Leider lädt das Spitty dermaßen ein, laufen zu lassen, dass ich neulich auf der Tour zwei Durchschläge kassiert habe (sch*** Papierkarkasse, nie wieder).

Mein einziger Kritikpunkt ist der hohe Stack bei kleinen Rahmen (bin nicht so groß), da werde ich versuchen mit einem Syntace Flatforce Abhilfe zu schaffen...


----------



## andrewam (16. Dezember 2015)

Cirest schrieb:


> *andrewam*  zum fahrwerk! welche tunes hast du für den vivid genommen?


Danke  Hab mich mit banshee in verbingung gesetzt und nachgefragt, sie meinten ich soll M/L oder M/M nehmen, jedoch sollte man bei letsterem die zugstufe stärker zumachen um die optimale Performance aus dem fahrwerk zu holen bzw hab ich M/M genommen. Sollte passen


----------



## frfreshman (16. Dezember 2015)

andrewam schrieb:


> Danke  Hab mich mit banshee in verbingung gesetzt und nachgefragt, sie meinten ich soll M/L oder M/M nehmen, jedoch sollte man bei letsterem die zugstufe stärker zumachen um die optimale Performance aus dem fahrwerk zu holen bzw hab ich M/M genommen. Sollte passen




Hatte auch eine Weile den Vivid M/M im Spitfire, hat sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (16. Dezember 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Leider lädt das Spitty dermaßen ein, laufen zu lassen, dass ich neulich auf der Tour zwei Durchschläge kassiert habe (sch*** Papierkarkasse, nie wieder).





Ging mir genauso.
Anfangs dachte ich "das ist nen Trailbike, übertreibs nicht und klatsch da nicht wie an den anderen Rädern die dicken Pellen dran, das muss auch mit snakeskin und co gehen."
Nein, es ging nicht. Zumindest nicht für mich. Und es macht auch keinen Spaß. Das Spitty kann und will mehr als die dünnen Pellen aushalten.
Unter 900-1000gr (Apex Protection z.B.) pack ich da nix mehr drauf. Besser SG oder aktuell die Michelin Advanced Reinforced mit 1070gr.


----------



## Boa-P (16. Dezember 2015)

Moin in die Runde. 
Ich liebäugle gerade ein wenig mit dem Spitfire. jetzt mal eine Frage, kann man so ein Rad heute noch "Coil-only" Aufbauen. Beim Dämpfer gehts ja noch, aber bei den Gabeln sieht es echt eng aus. Würde mir da so 150mm Federweg vorne gut vorstellen können. Gibts da nur noch die Möglichkeit über gebrauchte Gabeln?


----------



## mfux (16. Dezember 2015)

Xfusion venegance, Fox traveln, usw...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. Dezember 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Slide 160 und mein Spitty im direkten Vergleich gefahren.  (nen Kumpel hat das 160er und sich zusätzlich nach mir dann auch noch nen Spitty gekauft)
> Nachfolgend meine stark subjektive Einschätzung, die meines Kollegen fällt in vielen Punkten ähnlich aus.
> 
> Die Räder könnten unterschiedlicher nicht sein, das eine kg ist noch der geringste Unterschied.
> ...





21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich wiege meine Bikes nicht. Das ist mir irgendwie nicht so wichtig. Das Spitfire macht mir auch bei Touren >50km keine Probleme. Das Darkside ist eh ein Brummer. Parts müssen in erster Linie haltbar sein und ihre Funktion erfüllen. Dann kommt bei mir der optische Aspekt. Gewicht ist das letzte worauf ich mein Augenmerk lege. Für mich ist es einfacher nach dem Winter 5kg abzuspecken als viel Geld in leichte Parts zu buttern um 1kg am Bike zu sparen. Leichtbau macht in meinen Augen nur bei Racern Sinn. Wenn's um Sekunden im Renneinsatz geht kann ich es nachvollziehen. Für Hobbypiloten die gechillt bergauf treten ist das Gewicht des Bikes ein überbewerteter Faktor (<- meine Meinung).





Triggerhippie schrieb:


> Das Spitfire hat einen extrem effizienten Hinterbau. Es klettert wie kein anderes Fully, das ich vorher hatte und Berg ab ist es durch den tiefen Schwerpunkt/Geometrie/Steifigkeit super stabil. Durch den limitierten (gut genutzten) Federweg von 140mm wirkt es trotzdem nie langweilig.
> 
> Das Gewicht macht sich nur beim tragen bemerkbar. Wenn ich in den Bergen bin, brauche ich nach 300 Metern auf dem Buckel eine längere Pause



Ich danke euch für eure Einschätzungen. Genau deswegen habe ich diesen Thread abonniert. 

Im Prinzip geht es mir wie euch: Ich will bergab einfach nur Spaß haben, bergauf habe ich Zeit. Das weiß ich aber auch erst heute.

Letzten Winter suchte ich mit relativ eingeschränktem Budget (rd. 3.000 Euro) ein Bike, das meine persönliche Entwicklung nach nur 3 Jahren MTB seinerzeit mitgeht und das ich für meinen ersten Urlaub in Finale Ligure problemlos verwenden kann. Insofern: alles richtig gemacht.

Aber, @MiWisBastelbude, du hast völlig recht, das Slide macht das Biken so einfach, dass ich in diesem Jahr kaum noch mein 26"-Fully mit 120 mm einsetzte, sondern auf Touren mit einem Kumpel (auf 29er Fully auch bergauf ziemlich flott unterwegs) auf das Slide als Rundum-Sorglos-Bike setzte. Es war halt im doppelten Wortsinn bequemer. Erst zum Herbst hin entdeckte ich viele unserer Mittelgebirgstrails quasi neu mit dem kleinen Fully. Es war aktiver, man musste sich den Spaß mehr erarbeiten. 

Deswegen und weil ich eigentlich einen Alu-Rahmen wollte, hatte ich ursprünglich u.a. das Spectral als EX in Erwägung gezogen. (Weshalb ich auch auf den @deralteser stieß.) Doch das Radon-Angebot (-10 Prozent und sofortige Verfügbarkeit) hat mich umschwenken lassen. Und nicht, weil ich ein Leichtbau-Fetischist bin. Hätte ich mich damals schon mehr mit Banshee beschäftigt und wäre etwas finanzkräftiger gewesen, wäre meine Entscheidung womöglich anders ausgefallen. Nach dem, was ich bisher gelesen habe, ist das Spitfire die eierlegende Wollmilchsau mit einem aktiven Fahrwerk und Bikeparkfreigabe, mit dem ich auch in Finale Ligure überall problemlos runterkomme. 

Deswegen erwäge ich, den Slide-Rahmen möglicherweise zu verticken und gegen einen Spitfire-Rahmen zu tauschen. Die Komponenten kann man weitestgehend verbauen. 

So, genug off-topic. Jetzt möchte ich wieder Banshees sehen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Dezember 2015)

Off Topic ist es hier erst, wenn es um keine Räder mehr geht. Bilder sind nicht zwangsläufig nötig. 

Das mit den Reifen, ja, da geht einfach nix was leicht ist. Selbst bei meinen ~75kg habe ich keine Chance mit leichten Reifen. Der Minion DHR oder DHF geht eigentlich auch schon nicht mehr. Daheim liegt gerade ein Wild Rock'r GumX herum, den ich probieren möchte. Bin gespannt. 

Rune oder Spitfire: das ist bei mir immer so eine lästige Entscheidung wenn ich biken gehe.  Die Zauberfrage lautet in meinem Fall:"Schalten wir heute beim Runterfahren das Hirn aus ja/nein -> Rune/Spitfire".


----------



## NoStyle (16. Dezember 2015)

Boa-P schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde.
> Ich liebäugle gerade ein wenig mit dem Spitfire. jetzt mal eine Frage, kann man so ein Rad heute noch "Coil-only" Aufbauen. Beim Dämpfer gehts ja noch, aber bei den Gabeln sieht es echt eng aus. Würde mir da so 150mm Federweg vorne gut vorstellen können. Gibts da nur noch die Möglichkeit über gebrauchte Gabeln?


Neu weiss ich nicht mehr genau ... X-Fusion, Marzocchi??? Gebraucht Fox, Marzocchi oder RockShox ...
Falls Bedarf besteht: Ich hätte eine Lyrik U-Turn Coil zum sehr guten Kurs ... -> PN


Ansonsten: Coil passt super zum Spitfire. Gepflegtes Trailballern auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (16. Dezember 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> ... Nach dem, was ich bisher gelesen habe, ist das Spitfire die eierlegende Wollmilchsau mit einem aktiven Fahrwerk und Bikeparkfreigabe, mit dem ich auch in Finale Ligure überall problemlos runterkomme ...


Also, ich liebe mein Spitfire und kann mir, seit ich es besitze, kein anderes Bike mehr vorstellen. Ausser vielleicht noch ein schönes Aggro-Hardtail. Finale Ligure sollte wohl kein Thema sein - ist ein lieber Freund von mir mit Wildcard gefahren, welches weniger komfortabel ist.
Aber: Eine "offizielle" Bikepark-Freigabe haben weder Spitfire noch Rune! Die Viecher sind aber robust genug und Seitens Banshee gibt es da keine großen Einwände ...


----------



## bobtailoner (16. Dezember 2015)

Robust und auf Spaß ausgelegt, mein neues Rune


----------



## NoStyle (16. Dezember 2015)

Huch?!? Hattest Du nicht dieses Jahr schon ein Rune, um dann auf´s Sanction zu wechseln? Oder vertue ich mich da?!?
Anyway: Welcome back!


----------



## bobtailoner (16. Dezember 2015)

Richtig, hatte das sanction und das rune. Sanction und ich wurden nicht so warm.
Das Rune mit diesem Fahrwerk hat mich einfach enorm gereizt.
Außerdem ist ja fast Weihnachten


----------



## Seppl- (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich persönlich finde ja auch das Spaß, Freude und ne gute Zeit über allen Dingen stehen muss!!! Klar Ehrgeiz, Training und ein gutes Rad spielen da keine unwichtige Rolle.

Aber ich persönlich würde nie im Leben mein ganze Zeit mit Gewichtsoptimierung, Recherche der Gewichte, Preise, Alternativen etc verbringen, anstatt geh ich lieber fahren und wenn mir das Bike zu schwer ist bzw sind es die Beine bei mir meistens  dann schieb ich das Teil hoch! Haha

Bergab geht's dann dafür wieder ab, bin voll zufrieden mit meinem Rune und rein Interesse halber zu den ganzen Vergleichsgewichten hier, mein Rune wiegt 15kg womit ich mehr als zufrieden bin. Ich habe stolze 110kg, wenn ich was optimieren muss dann ist es der Bierkonsum und die dazugehörige Wanne 

 Cheers


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Dezember 2015)

Die flachere, längere Geo lässt das Rune schlanker aussehen. Auch das das Blech an der Sitzrohr-Oberrohr Verbindung wirkt nicht mehr so klobig. Gefällt mir immer besser das neue Rune. Leider macht's keinen Sinn neben einem Spitfire und nem Darkside ein Rune im Fuhrpark zu haben. Das Spitfire gegen ein Rune ist für mich auch keine Option.


----------



## deralteser (16. Dezember 2015)

@Seppl- Bier ist ein Freund  Schieb es lieber auf wirklich unnütze Kohlenhydrate und anderen Schrott, den man so in sich reinstopft.
Da wir hier aber alle nicht so sehr aufs Gewicht achten ist ja alles in Ordnung Du bist übrigends wieder alleine mit Deinem Plan, den blauen Spank zu verbauen. Habe Lenker und Vorbau vorhin mal ans bike gehalten und gleich das Retourenformular ausgedruckt. Mir ist das alles zuviel "Kirmes" an dem gelben Spitty. Der Chrome Lenker bleibt dran und fertig - ich steh drauf!


----------



## Seppl- (16. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> @Seppl- Bier ist ein Freund  Schieb es lieber auf wirklich unnütze Kohlenhydrate und anderen Schrott, den man so in sich reinstopft.
> Da wir hier aber alle nicht so sehr aufs Gewicht achten ist ja alles in Ordnung Du bist übrigends wieder alleine mit Deinem Plan, den blauen Spank zu verbauen. Habe Lenker und Vorbau vorhin mal ans bike gehalten und gleich das Retourenformular ausgedruckt. Mir ist das alles zuviel "Kirmes" an dem gelben Spitty. Der Chrome Lenker bleibt dran und fertig - ich steh drauf!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 445163
> ...


Gute Entscheidung, ich mag dein Cockpit auch sehr!

Ja der Plan ist da, an der Umsetzung bei mir schleift es noch. Finde den Lenker/Vorbau schon cool, doch da ich durch die neue Gabel/schaftlänge, vorne bisschen höher gekommen bin überlege ich mir, das einfach zu lassen und die Kohle in was anderes zu investieren. 

Hast die Ironie nicht gefunden? Als ob ein Franke mit dem heiligsten aufhören könnte was es gibt, eine Brauereiendichte die ihres gleichen sucht! Glaub mir, überall auf der Welt könnte das ne Zeit lang klappen, nur nicht in Franken 

Insofern, ein kleines Bild vom Sommer, ich schau mal was der Keller noch so hergibt.

Cheers


----------



## deralteser (16. Dezember 2015)

Ja ja, die Franken. Durfte mal einen persönlich kennenlernen. Die Zeit war immer recht ...fröhlich 
Als Dortmunder Jung´bin ich allerdings auch kein Kostverächter 
Dein Moustache am finger kommt gut


----------



## Seppl- (16. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Ja ja, die Franken. Durfte mal einen persönlich kennenlernen. Die Zeit war immer recht ...fröhlich
> Als Dortmunder Jung´bin ich allerdings auch kein Kostverächter
> Dein Moustache am finger kommt gut


So muss das auch sein!

Danke danke, den hab ich mir im Delirium früh um 5 Uhr selbst gestochen haha  nach dem ersten Stich bin ich 10 Minuten auf und ab gelaufen weil es die Hölle war, aber nach zwei weiteren Patronen hab ich es durchgezogen. 

Am nächsten morgen war ich von der Qualität überrascht hahahahahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylehead (17. Dezember 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Robust und auf Spaß ausgelegt, mein neues Rune



Korrektes Fahrrad!

Wie macht sich der Storia?
Mittelfristig muss ich wohl Geld für ein neues Fahrrad ausgeben und sowohl Rune, als auch Spitfire gibts ja mit EXT Option, soweit ich das mitbekommen hab. Coil Dämpfer wäre für mich in jedem Fall Mittel der Wahl. Vernunftentscheidung und wohl nicht das Allerdümmste wäre da dann der Griff zum Vivid.
Geht die Option so außergewöhnlich gut? Ich verfolg das hier schon länger und regelmäßig, aber kann mich jetzt an keine Einlassung zu dem EXT erinnern...

Gibts mittlerweile irgendwo offen kommunizierte Preise zu den Rahmen mit EXT Option?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich muss mich grad mal als unwissend outen.... Was ist eine EXT Option bei den Banshees ?


edit...Dämpferfrage im Rune-thread gestellt...gehört nicht in die Galerie


----------



## Deleted 294333 (18. Dezember 2015)

EXT (Extreme Shox) ist der Hersteller des Storia Dämpfers.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (18. Dezember 2015)

Ah, jetzt ja. 
Danke.


----------



## Seppl- (18. Dezember 2015)

Sie sind da  endlich


----------



## Seppl- (18. Dezember 2015)

So ihr lieben, die "babber" sind drauf 
War ne schwere Geburt, leider war die Verpackung suboptimal, decals Trägerfolien Problem. Hab es aber passend hinbekommen wie ich finde. 

Cheers 


 
Leider waren die Teile gebogen im packet, die decals gingen vom Träger ab und ließen sich nicht mehr richtig auf das Teil platzieren.


----------



## deralteser (18. Dezember 2015)

Fett! Schmucke decals! Mir fällt jetzt erst auf, das der Link hinten blau eloxiert ist


----------



## Seppl- (18. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Fett! Schmucke decals! Mir fällt jetzt erst auf, das der Link hinten blau eloxiert ist


Ja kommt gut, war jetzt noch am Überlegen den blauen vom Steuerrohr gegen den schwarzen zu tauschen. Das überleg ich mir aber noch bisschen.


----------



## NoStyle (18. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> ... Mir fällt jetzt erst auf, das der Link hinten blau eloxiert ist


Stimmt - jetzt seh ich´s auch - sehr cool!
@Seppl-  Bezüglich Decals: Ich würde es jetzt so lassen. Die Blau/Schwarzen an Steuer- und Sitzrohr passen doch gut ins Konzept!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (18. Dezember 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Stimmt - jetzt seh ich´s auch - sehr cool!
> @Seppl-  Bezüglich Decals: Ich würde es jetzt so lassen. Die Blau/Schwarzen an Steuer- und Sitzrohr passen doch gut ins Konzept!


Ja nein vielleicht haha

Mit der Gabel muss noch was passieren, das rote M geht garnicht und weiß Hmm is halt wieder ne zusätzliche Farbe.

Dazu hab ich noch keine Idee.


----------



## deralteser (18. Dezember 2015)

Hab hier irgendwann mal nen orangenes Rune mit ner Mattoc gesehen - da war das rote M einfach mit nem orangenen M ersetzt/überklebt. Sah gut aus! Kommt meines Empfindens aber wieder auf die Genauigkeit der Orangetöne untereinander an. Zig verschiedene Orangetöne am bike machen es evtl. wieder unstimmig. Evtl. bin ich da aber auch zu pingelig....

Der blau/schwarze Spank Berrecloth Lenker hätte ja grad noch an meinem Spitty gepasst....dann hatte der Spank Berrecloth Vorbau aber wieder nen anderes blau als der Lenker...das ging dann gar nicht.

Aber ich mach jetzt lieber einen auf "rolling on chrome".


----------



## Seppl- (18. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Hab hier irgendwann mal nen orangenes Rune mit ner Mattoc gesehen - da war das rote M einfach mit nem orangenen M ersetzt/überklebt. Sah gut aus! Kommt meines Empfindens aber wieder auf die Genauigkeit der Orangetöne untereinander an. Zig verschiedene Orangetöne am bike machen es evtl. wieder unstimmig. Evtl. bin ich da aber auch zu pingelig....
> 
> Der blau/schwarze Spank Berrecloth Lenker hätte ja grad noch an meinem Spitty gepasst....dann hatte der Spank Berrecloth Vorbau aber wieder nen anderes blau als der Lenker...das ging dann gar nicht.
> 
> Aber ich mach jetzt lieber einen auf "rolling on chrome".



Den farbcode vom Lack hab ich, könnte sicherlich irgendwie funktionieren, vielleicht dann sogar das Manitou in orange. Aber das steht in den Sternen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Dezember 2015)

Sieht geil aus mit den neuen Decals  

Das rote M muss tatsächlich weg, entweder komplette stealth Decals auf die Gabel oder das blau?


----------



## Seppl- (19. Dezember 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Sieht geil aus mit den neuen Decals
> 
> Das rote M muss tatsächlich weg, entweder komplette stealth Decals auf die Gabel oder das blau?


Danke dir, ja stealth decals hatte ich auch im Kopf, oder blau oder orange oder oder


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaub ich würde mich zwischen stealth und blau entscheiden, orange wird m.M.n. zu viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (19. Dezember 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich würde mich zwischen stealth und blau entscheiden, orange wird m.M.n. zu viel



Mir hat da jemand n Bild geschickt, fand ich ganz cool, die Outlines schwarz und innen orange.

Aber wie gesagt, hab noch keinen Plan wie was und überhaupt  

http://abload.de/image.php?img=photo_2015-12-18_17-2kksg1.jpg


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Dezember 2015)

Hast recht, sieht auch gut aus


----------



## Seppl- (19. Dezember 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Hast recht, sieht auch gut aus



Es bleibt spannend ;-)

Jetzt erst mal fahren der Rest ergibt sich.

Lustig sind die Hinweise, die Gabel falsch rum eingebaut zu haben  hahaha


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Dezember 2015)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Es bleibt spannend ;-)
> 
> Jetzt erst mal fahren der Rest ergibt sich.
> 
> Lustig sind die Hinweise, die Gabel falsch rum eingebaut zu haben  hahaha



Ist ja auch falsch, die Bremsaufnahme muss immer nach vorn zeigen für mehr Bremspower


----------



## Seppl- (19. Dezember 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch falsch, die Bremsaufnahme muss immer nach vorn zeigen für mehr Bremspower


Ach scheiße, wie recht du hast ;-)


----------



## andrewam (19. Dezember 2015)

So die Komponenten sind alle da, jetzt fehlt nurnoch das Herzstück, der Spitfire Rahmen 

Btw sorry für die Schlechte Bildqualität, mein Xperia Z2 macht seit längerem nurnoch ziemlich miserable Fotos..


----------



## esbekaner (19. Dezember 2015)

Wie sich das Rune so entwickelt seit ein *neuer* Hintern drauf sitzt.  Gefällt mir. Die Links sind übrigens gelackt worden letzten Winter. Hatte mich farblich voll ausgetobt am Bike. Nachdem das orginale Fluo-Green nach nem halben Jahr immer blasser wurde. Daher auch die komplette farbliche Umgestaltung.


----------



## Triggerhippie (20. Dezember 2015)

Coiled-up!


----------



## snorre (20. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen, spiele gerade mit den Gedanken mir ein Phantom zu kaufen . Da es noch ein paar 2015er Rahmen gibt, würde mich interessieren, ob und falls ja was, sich an der Geometrie zw. 2015 und 2016 geändert hat. Schon mal vielen Dank!


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Dezember 2015)

Triggerhippie schrieb:


> Coiled-up!



Endgegner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Dezember 2015)

Schlechtes Bild, aber ich wollte auch mal wieder was beitragen, mein oldschool Pyre im Einsatz


----------



## esbekaner (21. Dezember 2015)

snorre schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, spiele gerade mit den Gedanken mir ein Phantom zu kaufen . Da es noch ein paar 2015er Rahmen gibt, würde mich interessieren, ob und falls ja was, sich an der Geometrie zw. 2015 und 2016 geändert hat. Schon mal vielen Dank!




Ich glaub die Frames werden nur farblich modifiziert von Jahr zu Jahr. Hab noch nix wieder gelesen von *neuen* Rahmen auf der Banshee-Page


----------



## Andreas.blub (21. Dezember 2015)

Das Rune und Spitti wurden überarbeitet. Das Phantom ist, wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht täuscht, gleich geblieben. Das war ja eh in 2015 erst rausgekommen.


----------



## esbekaner (21. Dezember 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Das Rune und Spitti wurden überarbeitet. Das Phantom ist, wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht täuscht, gleich geblieben. Das war ja eh in 2015 erst rausgekommen.



Ach echt? was wurde denn da geändert?


----------



## mfux (21. Dezember 2015)

Häh? Wo warste denn das letzte halbe Jahr? 
In den Banshee-Threads gings ja fast nur noch um die 2016er Änderungen, die letzte Zeit....


----------



## esbekaner (21. Dezember 2015)

Fahrrad fahr'n


----------



## NoStyle (21. Dezember 2015)

snorre schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, spiele gerade mit den Gedanken mir ein Phantom zu kaufen . Da es noch ein paar 2015er Rahmen gibt, würde mich interessieren, ob und falls ja was, sich an der Geometrie zw. 2015 und 2016 geändert hat. Schon mal vielen Dank!


Am Phantom gab es keine Geo-Änderungen - kam ja erst zur 2014er/15er Saison raus.
Für MY16 sind es nur Detail-Änderungen wie die vordere Dämpferaufnahme, drehbare ISCG-Tabs, natürlich neue Farben und zusätzlich Debonair Monarch als Dämpfer.


----------



## NoStyle (21. Dezember 2015)

esbekaner schrieb:


> Ach echt? was wurde denn da geändert?


Die größten Geo-Änderungen für MY16 bekamen Rune und Prime: Im Wesentlichen steilere Sitzwinkel, flachere Lenkwinkel, Oberrohr und Reach verlängert.
Ansonsten haben alle die geänderte Dämpferaufnahme vorne, die drehbaren ISCG-Tabs, neue Farben und zusätzliche/neue Dämpferoptionen ...


----------



## esbekaner (21. Dezember 2015)

...stimmt, das mit der geänderten Dämpferaufnahme vorn hatte ich mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt. ich war schon lange nich mehr hier im Forum unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (21. Dezember 2015)

esbekaner schrieb:


> ...stimmt, das mit der geänderten Dämpferaufnahme vorn hatte ich mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt. ich war schon lange nich mehr hier im Forum unterwegs


Also eher eine Frage der Farbe und Dämpfer beim 15er oder 16er Phantom ...


----------



## snorre (21. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Da kann man ja beruhigt bei den 15ern auch zugreifen, wenn es denn wirklich das Phantom werden soll.


----------



## Markson (21. Dezember 2015)

Hola!
So, noch ein Wildcard wieder einsatzbereit...


----------



## Markson (21. Dezember 2015)

Kettenführung liegt bereit, kommt die Tage dran, keine Sorge!


----------



## NoStyle (21. Dezember 2015)

Wildcard rokkt immer!


----------



## Markson (21. Dezember 2015)

Tutas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markson (21. Dezember 2015)

...komische Bildvermehrung hier....


----------



## scnc (21. Dezember 2015)

Neu mit Gabel von @BommelMaster


----------



## 2o83 (21. Dezember 2015)

Schnelles Handybild, aus grün wurde grau.


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. Dezember 2015)

Hy Leute!

Frage in die Runde: liebäugele mit einem Spitfire, Monarch plus soll es sein, jetzt heissts seitens des Verkäufers ein M/L Tune ohne DebonAir würde da optimal reinpassen, was haltet ihr davon bzw. was fahrt ihr? Habe fahrfertig ca. 75kg, Singletrails um S2 sind das haupte Jagdrevier

Danke vorab für euer Engagement

Gruß


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Dezember 2015)

The Grey  Ein super Rune!  Erst wurde über die 16er Farben gemeckert, aber die gefallen mir immer besser! 

Wie ist die Bommel so im Vergleich mit ??? dem was du zuvor gefahren bist?


----------



## 2o83 (21. Dezember 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> The Grey  Ein super Rune!  Erst wurde über die 16er Farben gemeckert, aber die gefallen mir immer besser!
> 
> Wie ist die Bommel so im Vergleich mit ??? dem was du zuvor gefahren bist?


Hatte vorher ein 2014er Rune. Bisher bin ich damit nur aufm Hof rumgerollt, kleiner Unterschied ist spürbar. Mal schauen wann ich es ausgiebig testen kann. KeFü muss ich auch noch anders stellen und Kleinigkeiten ändern.


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Dezember 2015)

Ist das geilste Rune das ich bis jetzt so gesehen habe. Der ganze Aufbau passt super. Auch grau mit gelben Decals find ich klasse.


----------



## 2o83 (21. Dezember 2015)

Danke. Ich mach die Tage nochmal ordentliche Bilder wenn es soweit fertig ist.


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Dezember 2015)

Die Kurbelschoner in gelb und die passenden Decals auf Gabel und Dämpfer! Und trotzdem dezent ... Echt gelungen halt!


----------



## Seppl- (21. Dezember 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Die Kurbelschoner in gelb und die passenden Decals auf Gabel und Dämpfer! Und trotzdem dezent ... Echt gelungen halt!


Ja jetzt is wieder gut, dich kann man gleich weg schieben von dem vielen geschleime  haha 

Btw. Ja mir gefällt es auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (21. Dezember 2015)

Kommt nicht oft vor das ich so schleime. Da kann er sich ruhig was drauf einbilden. Die Bikes hier im Fred gefallen mir alle aber das da find ich echt klasse.


----------



## Seppl- (21. Dezember 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Kommt nicht oft vor das ich so schleime. Da kann er sich ruhig was drauf einbilden. Die Bikes hier im Fred gefallen mir alle aber das da find ich echt klasse.




Nur n joke ;-)


----------



## joji2501 (21. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal mein Legend mk3 ^-^


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Dezember 2015)

Auch schick  Der weiße Lenker passt zwar zur Boxxer aber ein schwarzer oder blauer würde glaube ich besser kommen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Dezember 2015)

Hier noch einmal meines in freier Wildbahn. 

Uh, da kann man schon sehen, dass das ein schöner Tag wird. 




Gestern auf ~1500m. Viel mehr Schnee als erwartet!


----------



## Seppl- (21. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hier noch einmal meines in freier Wildbahn.
> 
> Uh, da kann man schon sehen, dass das ein schöner Tag wird.
> 
> ...


Ich wohn falsch, eindeutig!

Wunderschön!


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Dezember 2015)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Ich wohn falsch, eindeutig!
> 
> Wunderschön!


weil ih's so geil finde, kurz offtopic. Unter der Nebelsuppe: Graz und die ganze Süd/Oststeiermark. Unser Haus, in der Sonne (ca 300-350m höher als das Tal). 





heute waren wir allerdings um 50m zu niedrig und genau im dichtesten Nebel *g*


----------



## FastFabi93 (21. Dezember 2015)

Da knallt das Orange nochmal richtig, sieht super aus.


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> weil ih's so geil finde, kurz offtopic. Unter der Nebelsuppe: Graz und die ganze Süd/Oststeiermark. Unser Haus, in der Sonne (ca 300-350m höher als das Tal).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 446371
> 
> heute waren wir allerdings um 50m zu niedrig und genau im dichtesten Nebel *g*


Mein Neid sei dir gewiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Dezember 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Mein Neid sei dir gewiss


Für die Tour auf den Fotos muss ich auch fast eine Stunde autofahren....so is es ja auch wieder nicht. Direkt bei mir gibt's auch nur einen Berg mit lächerlichen 1450m.


----------



## Seppl- (21. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> weil ih's so geil finde, kurz offtopic. Unter der Nebelsuppe: Graz und die ganze Süd/Oststeiermark. Unser Haus, in der Sonne (ca 300-350m höher als das Tal).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 446371
> 
> heute waren wir allerdings um 50m zu niedrig und genau im dichtesten Nebel *g*


Sehr sehr schön!

Mich hat es auch mal fast in die Berge verschlagen, leider damals nichts geworden. 

Aber mal sehen, der Wunsch ist noch da. Irgendwann vielleicht.


----------



## joji2501 (21. Dezember 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Auch schick  Der weiße Lenker passt zwar zur Boxxer aber ein schwarzer oder blauer würde glaube ich besser kommen.


Werd darüber nachdenken danke


----------



## Kluemi (21. Dezember 2015)

Markson schrieb:


> Hola!
> So, noch ein Wildcard wieder einsatzbereit...Anhang anzeigen 446264 Anhang anzeigen 446265 Anhang anzeigen 446264 Anhang anzeigen 446265 Anhang anzeigen 446268 Anhang anzeigen 446269




...oberschickes Wildcard Markson...


----------



## urks (22. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Für die Tour auf den Fotos muss ich auch fast eine Stunde autofahren....


Und dann mit dem Neonradl gleich auf der gefährlichen Seite vom Berg unterwegs 
Oder hat sichs bei den Grafen schon ausgeschossen?


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. Dezember 2015)

urks schrieb:


> Und dann mit dem Neonradl gleich auf der gefährlichen Seite vom Berg unterwegs
> Oder hat sichs bei den Grafen schon ausgeschossen?



Tja, soll der ewiggestrige Adel nur kommen... Ich bin in friedlicher Absicht unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (22. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Für die Tour auf den Fotos muss ich auch fast eine Stunde autofahren....so is es ja auch wieder nicht. Direkt bei mir gibt's auch nur einen Berg mit lächerlichen 1450m.


 Lächerliche 1450m!!! Der war gut! -1050m oder dividiert durch 3 und du weißt wie hoch der Hügel (<- ) ist den es hier im Saarland regelmäßig zu bezwingen gilt.


----------



## frogmatic (22. Dezember 2015)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Mich hat es auch mal fast in die Berge verschlagen, leider damals nichts geworden.
> Aber mal sehen, der Wunsch ist noch da. Irgendwann vielleicht.


Zur not im Ruhestand, da ist man ja wieder mobiler, hoffe ich...
Bis dahin lautet der Plan "fit bleiben"


----------



## Seppl- (22. Dezember 2015)

Ne so lange warte ich nicht  haha


----------



## NoStyle (22. Dezember 2015)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Hy Leute!
> 
> Frage in die Runde: liebäugele mit einem Spitfire, Monarch plus soll es sein, jetzt heissts seitens des Verkäufers ein M/L Tune ohne DebonAir würde da optimal reinpassen, was haltet ihr davon bzw. was fahrt ihr? Habe fahrfertig ca. 75kg, Singletrails um S2 sind das haupte Jagdrevier
> 
> ...


Damit das hier nicht untergeht ...

Ich finde die Info leider auf Anhieb nicht mehr, aber wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, sollte das genau so sein - kein Debonair und M/L Tune. 
Ein L/L Tune wurde, glaube ich, eher bei höherem Fahrergewicht empfohlen.

Wenn Du auf Nummer Sicher gehen möchtest, schreib mal unter [email protected] die Jungens an, dann bekommst Du Infos aus erster Hand!


----------



## frogmatic (22. Dezember 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ein L/L Tune wurde, glaube ich, eher bei höherem Fahrergewicht empfohlen.


Weniger Dämpfung bei mehr Gewicht?
Kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## deralteser (22. Dezember 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Damit das hier nicht untergeht ...
> 
> Ich finde die Info leider auf Anhieb nicht mehr, aber wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, sollte das genau so sein - kein Debonair und M/L Tune.
> Ein L/L Tune wurde, glaube ich, eher bei höherem Fahrergewicht empfohlen.
> ...



@frogmatic  Habs jetzt erst gelesen:

*KEIN Debonair *und *Tune M/L* ist vollkommen korrekt bei der Monarch plus Option.


----------



## xeitto (22. Dezember 2015)

Jahresendstand 2015 - für dieses Jahr fertig


----------



## US. (22. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

jetzt nochmal im offiziellen Banshee-Thread:

2016er Rune in L, Stellung low. Kürzlich fertig geworden und Installation-Lap gedreht.
Alles top soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Bike ist wendig genug, Geometrie absolut stimmig. Gut bergauf zu treten, versackt nicht im Federweg und tritt auch bei weit ausgezogener Sattelstütze nicht "von hinten".
Pedalrückschlag auch bei meinem 28er Kettenblatt ok.
Bei mehr Speed liegt das Bike sehr satt. Lenkwinkel passt und ist keineswegs zu flach.
Insgesamt mit dem Monarch vielleicht etwas progressiv. Mittelfristig werde ich da sicher etwas anderes probieren.
Zum Fahrverhalten kann ich noch nicht mehr sagen.
Eines noch: Das Bike ist überraschend leise durch die tief abgesenkte Kettenstrebe.

Zum Antrieb: Durch die demontierbare ISCG-Aufnahme ergibt sich Spielraum beim Einstellen der Kettenlinie!
Kann man prima nutzen, um das Kettenblatt wenigstens auf 47mm zu bekommen. Die Standard-Kettenlinie bei Race Face von 51mm ist ja ein Graus...

Überhaupt gab es beim Aufbau keine Überraschungen und kein Gebastel. Da hatte ich ja Befürchtungen. Zugführung, Lager, Maßhaltigkeit Hinterbau verdienen Lob. Die tiefe Kettenstrebe ist auch kein Problem in der Praxis trotz 28Z-Blatt. Reifenfreigang passt auch für Semi-B+ wie Trailblazer und co.

Als alter Nicolaianer werde ich mich auch mit der Banshee vertragen 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## NoStyle (22. Dezember 2015)

Absolut fantastisches Rune! 
Die Felgen muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen ...


----------



## --HANK-- (22. Dezember 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> jetzt nochmal im offiziellen Banshee-Thread:
> 
> ...




Dem kann ich nach meiner ersten Probefahrt heute mit meinem neuen 16ner Rune nur zustimmen und möchte mich gleichzeitig hier mit Thread einloggen 

--> Servus miteinander!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (22. Dezember 2015)

--HANK-- schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nach meiner ersten Probefahrt heute mit meinem neuen 16ner Rune nur zustimmen und möchte mich gleichzeitig hier mit Thread einloggen
> 
> --> Servus miteinander!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 446594


Grüß dich!

Schönes Rune!



Ich war heute mal mit dem Junior "fahren"


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. Dezember 2015)

@NoStyle 

vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
Wurde mittlerweile von anderer Seite auch so kommuniziert, M/L OHNE DebonAir.
Was auch noch kommuniziert wurde,das das Spitty mim CaneCreek noch schöner arbeitet.
Bin nur RS und Marzocchis gefahren, habs jetzt mal so bestellt, 15er Spitty mit DB Inline.
Nen RS Monarch + in M/L kann ich vom Kumpel mal testweise einbauen.
Aber die Aussage L/L bei mehr Fahrergewicht versteh ich auch nicht so ganz....

Grütze Philipp


----------



## Triggerhippie (23. Dezember 2015)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> 15er Spitty mit DB Inline.
> Grütze Philipp



Ich bin von der Funktionsweise des DB Inlines im Spitfire sehr überzeugt. Ich könnte mir höchstens noch vorstellen einen DB coil mit climb switch und Titan Feder zu verbauen. Aber das ist schon ein Bisschen dekadent  Der Inline tuts sehr gut.


----------



## 2o83 (23. Dezember 2015)

Das mit dem Inline kann ich auch bestätigen. Hab dann aber einen CTD verbaut der von TF speziell getunt wurde, damit läuft es auch erste Sahne.


----------



## NoStyle (23. Dezember 2015)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
> Wurde mittlerweile von anderer Seite auch so kommuniziert, M/L OHNE DebonAir.
> Was auch noch kommuniziert wurde,das das Spitty mim CaneCreek noch schöner arbeitet.
> Bin nur RS und Marzocchis gefahren, habs jetzt mal so bestellt, 15er Spitty mit DB Inline.
> ...


Hey Philipp,

zum CC Inline kann ich nichts sagen - bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Das Feedback scheint aber fast durchweg positiv. 
Ich habe den CC DB-Air mit regulärer Luftkammer und da kann ich überhaupt nicht meckern! Hatte bislang einen Manitou Evolver, den DB-Air und einen Fox DHX-Stahl im Spitfire. Alle funktionierten wirklich sehr gut, ohne große Einstell- oder Spacer-Orgien, und ohne großen speziellen Spezial-Shimstack-Tunes. Der Stahlfeder-Fox war der sensibelste, aktivste und "lebendigste" von allen und ehrlich gesagt: Wenn meine U-Turn-Lyric 650B-kompatibel wäre, würde ich sofort wieder auf Stahlfeder umrüsten, auch wenn die BOS Deville eine richtig toll funktionierende Gabel ist. Als großer Freund von "set-and-forget" nähme ich das Mehrgewicht gerne wieder in Kauf ... 

Was den Monarch betrifft: Den gibt es wohl als Monarch und Monarch Plus, dazu jeweils auch mit DebonAir-Can. Ich habe nur grob im Kopf dass die DebonAir-Can wohl nicht optimal ist. Der M/L Tune ist wohl für durchschnittliche Fahrergewichte. Gut möglich, dass ich bei den ganzen Infos im Laufe der Jahre, beim L/L Tune etwas verwechselt habe - vielleicht ist es da auch umgekehrt (sehr leichtes Gewicht), oder für Fahrer mit Vorliebe für mehr/weniger Dämpfung ... ?!? 
Jeden falls ist der L/L Tune laut Keith Scott nicht völlig unpassend, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ... 

Anyway: Mit CaneCreek bleibt Dir dieses ganze Tune-Suchgeshizzel eh erspart. Dort hantiertet Du mit den Einstellungen (ausgehend vom Base-Tune) und zusätzlichen Spacern (bei Bedarf). 

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## deralteser (23. Dezember 2015)

Mit dem Monarch plus im Spitfire bin ich bislang sehr zufrieden. Setup ist absolut easy - habe selten so wenig an einem Dämpfer runfummeln müssen bis ich mit dem ersten Setup zufrieden war. Die 3 Dämpfungseinstellungen sind für mich absolut sinnvoll. Im Lock - Modus pedaliert es sich nahezu "wippfrei". Es bleibt trotzdem Restperformance und ein gutes Ansprechverhalten vorhanden. Gut bei längeren Aufstiegen. Im Pedal - Modus gehts bergauf ähnlich "wippfrei" vorran. Der Dämpfer gibt allerdings schneller mehr Federweg frei. Für mich ideal auf normalen Trails mit wechselnden An- und Abstiegen. Im Open - modus gehts dann bergab richtig zur Sache. Der "kleine Bruder" vom Debonair schluckt schon wirklich ordentlich was weg! Der Federweg wird sehr gut genutzt. Aktuell fahre ich ihn bei 200-210 psi zwischen 25 und 30% sag. Das Ansprechverhalten ist absolut top. Hatte erst Bedenken, da ich vom Float CTD bei ähnlichem Druck ein etwas ruppigeres Losbrechmoment gewohnt war (war in nem Spectral 650b verbaut). Ich kann bislang absolut nicht klagen - im Gegenteil!

Vom "Debonair" habe ich im Gegenzug gehört, das er wohl sehr schnell durchsacken soll und man die Luftkammer oftmals ziemlich zuspacern muss....habe mich mit dem aber nicht näher beschäftigt...


----------



## deralteser (23. Dezember 2015)

Ansonsten haben sich sämtliche Tips hier bewahrheitet. Vielen Dank in die Runde!!!
Das Spitty geht bergauf wirklich gut - bergab will es einfach nur laufen gelassen werden. Geil! Habe mich spontan auf dem bike wohlgefühlt (bei mir war es ja "die Katze im Sack", die ich gekauft habe, eine Probefahrt gab es nie). Aktuell bin ich mit den mittleren Geochips unterwegs. Die anderen Setups werde ich bei Zeiten testen. Man sitzt wirklich richtig schön im bike. Macht wirklich Spaß!


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute!

Vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen!
Nach Rücksprache mit diversen Händlern und Besitzernwurde mir das auch so zurückgemeldet, das der DebonAir dann mit viel Spacern wieder "zugestopft" wird, was ja relativ sinnfrei ist, erst werden die Kammern immer größer und größer, um dann alles wieder zu reduzieren???

@deralteser 
200 psi?? Ja das ist aber genau das was ich meine. Da muss viel Druck rein damits dann vom SAG usw. passt, hab hier nen "normalen Monarch HV mit M/L, und da muss auch soviel rein dass er mir nicht durchschlägt...
Im Vivid und im Rocco brauch ich dagegen nur 8bar, was super ist vom Ansprechen her und so.
Daher hätte ich eher gedacht nen M/M zu fahren....Na ja, ich werds sehen, jetzt erstmal warten und dann den Inline testen.

So, damit nun genug der Dämpferphilosophien, wollte nicht den Thread "unnötig" zumüllen

Wünsche frohes Fest!


----------



## deralteser (23. Dezember 2015)

Hab 90kg plus Klamotten. Max. PSI liegt beim Monarch Plus bei 275. Trotz des erhöhten Drucks von 200-210psi habe ich ein top Ansprechverhalten - kam bei meinem Beitrag wohl nicht so richtig durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triggerhippie (23. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Aktuell bin ich mit den mittleren Geochips unterwegs. Die anderen Setups werde ich bei Zeiten testen. Man sitzt wirklich richtig schön im bike. Macht wirklich Spaß!



Ich bin wegen der eher langen neuen Gabel vom "tiefen" Setup ins "mittlere" gewechselt. Das Bike klebt im "tiefen" Setup schon einwenig besser am Boden. Für den Uphill und ein plus an Bodenfreiheit bevorzuge ich das "mittlere" Setup.


----------



## bebo2403 (24. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute,

weiß jemand von euch, ob auch beim neuen 2016er Spitfire 650b in die 26"-Ausfallenden passt? Es müssen keine Magic Marys sein, aber ein Shorty soll schon passen.
Hat jemand einen Vergleich zum letzten 26" Specialized Enduro oder zum Transition Scout? Ersteres habe ich gerade verkauft, weil ich die letzten zwei Jahre fast immer das Hardtail vorgezogen habe. Ich will ein Fully mit weniger Federweg, was man deutlich aktiver fahren muss. Zur Wahl stehen Spitfire und Scout. Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden und das neue SC Solo schwirrt mir auch immer wieder im Kopf rum.


----------



## Seppl- (24. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Hab 90kg plus Klamotten. Max. PSI liegt beim Monarch Plus bei 275. Trotz des erhöhten Drucks von 200-210psi habe ich ein top Ansprechverhalten - kam bei meinem Beitrag wohl nicht so richtig durch.


Ich hab nochmal paar Pfund mehr 

Der vivid läuft auf maximal und ich kann in keinster Weise meckern, das Teil is immer noch sahnig


----------



## Brainspiller (24. Dezember 2015)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> weiß jemand von euch, ob auch beim neuen 2016er Spitfire 650b in die 26"-Ausfallenden passt? Es müssen keine Magic Marys sein, aber ein Shorty soll schon passen.
> Hat jemand einen Vergleich zum letzten 26" Specialized Enduro oder zum Transition Scout? Ersteres habe ich gerade verkauft, weil ich die letzten zwei Jahre fast immer das Hardtail vorgezogen habe. Ich will ein Fully mit weniger Federweg, was man deutlich aktiver fahren muss. Zur Wahl stehen Spitfire und Scout. Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden und das neue SC Solo schwirrt mir auch immer wieder im Kopf rum.



Das würde ich davon abhängig machen wie dein Einsatzgebiet so ist.
Wenn es auch ruppiger wird und du auch mal shuttelst würde ich das Spiti nehmen.
Wenn nur Touren dann eventuell eher das Scout.
Von dem was man hört sind beides exzellente Räder.


----------



## everyday26 (24. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal mein Spitfire, noch ganz oldskool mit 26" Laufrädern 
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch !

Bernhard von everyday26/Banshee Bikes


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Dezember 2015)

Frohe Weihnachten! 
26 zoll sind eoch weit weg von altmodisch! Everyday-twenty-six!!!! 
Fesches Radl! Irgendwann kauf ich mir auch einfach eine xtr Kurbel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (24. Dezember 2015)

Schönes Spitty und schön schmutzig.
@GrazerTourer:
XTR=beste Kurbel! Leicht,steif,einfache Montage mit Standardwerkzeug,Alu,halbwegs vernünftiger Preis für ne "Premium-Kurbel". Go for it.
Überleg grad von der FC-M980 auf die 9020 umzusteigen...
@all:
Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## san_andreas (24. Dezember 2015)

Tolles Rad vom besten Vertrieb !

Fröhliche Weihnachten und schöne Festtage allerseits !


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Dezember 2015)

@nullstein 
Verkauf mir deine! Xt is halt auch top...


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Dezember 2015)

Heute Xmas Ride auf dem Hometrail. Bild ist etwas verrauscht, aber egal. Möchte hiermit allen ein frohes Fest wünschen!


----------



## Seppl- (24. Dezember 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Heute Xmas Ride auf dem Hometrail. Bild ist etwas verrauscht, aber egal. Möchte hiermit allen ein frohes Fest wünschen!


Dito! Läuft schon  

Cheers 





Frohe Arschnachten ihr Weinlöcher!


----------



## nullstein (24. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @nullstein
> Verkauf mir deine! Xt is halt auch top...


Meld dich mal per pn mit Email-Adresse.


----------



## Mr.A (24. Dezember 2015)

Meins auch noch mit 26" .Bild ist vom letzten Südtirol Urlaub.
Bald 3Jahre alt, und ich denk noch nicht über nen Nachfolger nach...das gabs noch nie 
Schöne Weihnachten euch!


----------



## Mr.Sound (25. Dezember 2015)

Immer mehr super Bikes 





Gruß Sven


----------



## DAKAY (25. Dezember 2015)

Das blau ist die beste Farbe die Banshee bisher hatte


----------



## hpn (26. Dezember 2015)

Hey,

2015er Spitfire funktioniert auch mit 650B+, konkret NN in 2,8" auf einer DT mit ca. 28mm Innenweite. Im Hinterbau mehr als genug Platz, in der Mattoc rundum gute 5mm.











fährt gut...

Grüße

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (26. Dezember 2015)

Tretlagerhöhe wäre mal interessant, wenn Du sie hast..


----------



## hpn (26. Dezember 2015)

Hey,

Tretlager liegt unbelastet bei 350mm, lange Ausfallenden für 650B in der flachsten Stellung. Gabel 150mm Federweg.

Grüße

Martin


----------



## Maxey (27. Dezember 2015)

Hallo banshee Gemeinde,

Ich hab ein kleines Anliegen. 
Mein Legend von 2015 habe ich mit CCDBair geordert. Jetzt ist mir eigentlich die ganze Saison der Hinterbau zu weich, bzw finde ich das er nicht genug pop erzeugt. Liegt das am Dämpfer, an zu wenigen Volumen Spacer oder gar am Rahmen? Das dass Legend ein Race Bike ist weiß ich aber mir kommt es so vor als wär es irgendwie nicht poppig genug. 

Einstellung von Cane Creek hab ich drin, dazu noch etwas weniger Rebound. 

Was könnte man da machen? 

Grüße


----------



## ChrisXdPro (27. Dezember 2015)

generell mehr Volumenspacer, mehr Druckstufendämpfung und weniger Zugstufendämpfung...


----------



## MK_79 (27. Dezember 2015)

Maxey schrieb:


> Hallo banshee Gemeinde,
> 
> Ich hab ein kleines Anliegen.
> Mein Legend von 2015 habe ich mit CCDBair geordert. Jetzt ist mir eigentlich die ganze Saison der Hinterbau zu weich, bzw finde ich das er nicht genug pop erzeugt. Liegt das am Dämpfer, an zu wenigen Volumen Spacer oder gar am Rahmen? Das dass Legend ein Race Bike ist weiß ich aber mir kommt es so vor als wär es irgendwie nicht poppig genug.
> ...




Teste mal mit weniger HighSpeed Zugstufendämpfung. Aber immer nur 1/2 Umdrehung sonst überholt dich irgendwann dein Hinterrad beim Springen. 
Bei mir war die fürs Rune im empfohlenen Setup viel zu stark.
Teste immer erst eins und dann die nächste Möglichkeit.


----------



## svenson69 (27. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## NoMütze (29. Dezember 2015)

am 29.12. noch auf knapp 1800m...


----------



## Masberg (29. Dezember 2015)

@NoMütze schönes Bild samt Bike.
Interessante Decals am Unterrohr. Selbstzugeschnitten oder käuflich erwerbbar?


----------



## NoMütze (30. Dezember 2015)

danke...und ja, Folie selber geschnitten. zuerst eine durchsichtige auf fast ganzer Länge und dann die schwarzen Teile drauf geklebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imperator jo (30. Dezember 2015)

jetzt mal mit passender gabel


----------



## stylehead (30. Dezember 2015)

Krasser Banger!


----------



## freetourer (30. Dezember 2015)

Vor Kurzem meinen Phantom Rahmen gewechselt und jetzt auf einem Rahmen in der Größe Large und mit Inline statt Monarch unterwegs:


----------



## böser_wolf (30. Dezember 2015)

hpn schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> 2015er Spitfire funktioniert auch mit 650B+, konkret NN in 2,8" auf einer DT mit ca. 28mm Innenweite. Im Hinterbau mehr als genug Platz, in der Mattoc rundum gute 5mm.
> 
> ...


Mal konkret   wie gross/klein ist der unterschied beim fahrn
Oder wo machts Sinn für dich


----------



## hpn (30. Dezember 2015)

Hey,

mit den dicken Reifen fährt sich das Rad insgesamt deutlich fluffiger. Soll heißen es fährt sich grade bei sehr grobem Untergrund und tiefem Schlamm sicherer und verzeiht deutlich eine "schlechte" Linie. Dem gegenüber merke ich das etwas höhere Laufradgewicht (wegen der Laufräder, die Reifen sind leichter als die Reifen auf meinem normalen Radsatz) kaum. Sehr schön ist die deutlich höhere Traktion auf schwierigem Untergrund bergauf. Insgesamt macht mir das Rad aktuell grade bei schlammigen Untergründen im Wald ne Menge Spaß. Ich muß aber auch sagen, das ich das Experiment nicht gemacht hätte, wenn nicht noch der Laufradsatz rumgestanden hätte.

Grüße

Martin


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (30. Dezember 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> Vor Kurzem meinen Phantom Rahmen gewechselt und jetzt auf einem Rahmen in der Größe Large und mit Inline statt Monarch unterwegs:



Schönes Bike! Und wie fährt es sich mit den Änderungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (31. Dezember 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Schönes Bike! Und wie fährt es sich mit den Änderungen?



Fährt sich ziemlich gut - und vor allem insgesamt viel besser als das Phantom in M mit Monarch, welches ich vorher hatte.

Der längere Rahmen liefert mehr Grip und Laufruhe speziell in schnellen und eher weiteren Kurven in eher flacherem Gelände (Mittelgebirge). Bei dem M Rahmen hatte ich immer Mühe am Vorderrad genug Grip zu halten.

Den Dämpfer habe ich erst mal mit dem BaseTune und ca. 20% Sag gefahren - obwohl das sicher noch nicht die perfekte Einstellung ist (mir schwebt da eher vor einen schnellen LowSpeed Rebound und noch etwas mehr Sag zu fahren und dann aber mit Spacern mehr Progression in den Dämpfer zu bekommen) war sebst dieses SetUp bereits eine Offenbarung. Der Phantom Hinterbau harmoniert mit dem Inline einfach nur perfekt und ist jederzeit souveräner als mit dem Monarch RT3.


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Dezember 2015)

imperator jo schrieb:


> jetzt mal mit passender gabel


Ne Stage?


----------



## imperator jo (31. Dezember 2015)

richtig erkannt


----------



## NoStyle (31. Dezember 2015)

So Kinnerz, ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Drift ins neue Jahr. Auf das wir 2016 wieder so eine informative, austauschende und nette Gemeinde sind! 

Viele Grüße 
Toddy aka NoStyle


----------



## Seppl- (31. Dezember 2015)

Ja man, schließ ich mich an 

Kette rechts


----------



## Bikezilla (31. Dezember 2015)

@freetourer: du schreibst, dass du von M auf L gewechselt hast. Darf ich fragen wie Gross du bist?
Liebäugle auch mit einem Phantom und bin mit meinen 1.78 überhaupt nicht sicher was besser ist.
Banshee empfiehlt ja M bis 1.83... aber eben, das sind nur Empfehlungen. Probefahrt wäre sicher das beste, aber die Banshees sind in meiner Gegend leider dünn gesät...

Wünschen allen ein gutes 2016 und kann mich nur NoStyle anschliessen


----------



## Andreas.blub (31. Dezember 2015)

Woher kommst du denn du in etwa?


----------



## freetourer (31. Dezember 2015)

Bikezilla schrieb:


> @freetourer: du schreibst, dass du von M auf L gewechselt hast. Darf ich fragen wie Gross du bist?
> Liebäugle auch mit einem Phantom und bin mit meinen 1.78 überhaupt nicht sicher was besser ist.
> Banshee empfiehlt ja M bis 1.83... aber eben, das sind nur Empfehlungen. Probefahrt wäre sicher das beste, aber die Banshees sind in meiner Gegend leider dünn gesät...
> 
> Wünschen allen ein gutes 2016 und kann mich nur NoStyle anschliessen



Hi - wir sind fast gleich groß, ich bin knapp 1,80.

Auf die Idee die Rahmengröße zu wechseln bin ich gekommen nachdem ich vor kurzem mal ein Transition Smuggler in L und auch ein Last FastForward in L  Probe gefahren bin.


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Dezember 2015)

Auch ich wünsche allen hier einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Bikezilla (31. Dezember 2015)

@Andreas.blub 
Raum Schaffhausen Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (31. Dezember 2015)

imperator jo schrieb:


> richtig erkannt


Und wie ist die so? Hast du einen Vergleich zu anderen aktuellen Gabeln wie der Pike oder Mattoc?


----------



## imperator jo (31. Dezember 2015)

Also von der Verarbeitung macht sie schonmal einen richtig guten Eindruck, offen hatte ich sie auch schon zum traveln (geht super einfach). Leider wird das mit Fahreindruck noch etwas dauern, hab grad noch n Bruch zum ausheilen


----------



## frogmatic (1. Januar 2016)

Autsch, gute Besserung 
Der Nachwuchs hat sich leider auch so ein Andenken an 2015 mit ins neue Jahr genommen - wo doch endlich sein neues Legend kommen soll...
Dann muss wohl Papi beim Einfahren einspringen


----------



## BommelMaster (1. Januar 2016)

Weiß jemand welch gleitlager im Banshee Spitfire V1 verbaut sind?
will ungern alles zerlegen, ausmessen, wieder zusammenbauen(um es zu benutzen), und dann nochmal alles zerlegen.

vllt hat jemand die genauen maße!


----------



## scnc (1. Januar 2016)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welch gleitlager im Banshee Spitfire V1 verbaut sind?
> will ungern alles zerlegen, ausmessen, wieder zusammenbauen(um es zu benutzen), und dann nochmal alles zerlegen.
> 
> vllt hat jemand die genauen maße!



Hier im ersten Beitrag steht was: http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/how-bushing-service-replacement-662002.html

Obs passt kann ich allerdings nicht garantieren.


----------



## imperator jo (1. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte folgende für mein ehemaliges v1 bestellt:

2x GFM-1517-17 iglidur® G Gleitlager, mit Bund
4x GFM-1214-17 iglidur® G Gleitlager, mit Bund
4x GFM-0810-04 iglidur® G Gleitlager, mit Bund


----------



## 21XC12 (1. Januar 2016)

imperator jo schrieb:


> Leider wird das mit Fahreindruck noch etwas dauern, hab grad noch n Bruch zum ausheilen


Auch von mir gute Besserung! Berichte bitte, wenn du die Gabel mal getestet hast.



frogmatic schrieb:


> Dann muss wohl Papi beim Einfahren einspringen


Fiesling!


----------



## imperator jo (1. Januar 2016)

danke, werd ich machen. bin auch schon gespannt wie sich das teil fährt


----------



## frogmatic (1. Januar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Fiesling!


Ich helfe gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (1. Januar 2016)

Bikezilla schrieb:


> @Andreas.blub
> Raum Schaffhausen Schweiz



Okay. Das ist etwas weit weg


----------



## Seppl- (2. Januar 2016)

Ausfahrt gestern, was ein Matsch.....


----------



## BommelMaster (2. Januar 2016)

jemand interesse Igus lager für V1 Rahmen zu bekommen?

Also spitfire, Rune V1 usw.

Ich bestelle welche, bei 10 stück werden die lager erheblich billiger.

bitte kurz um nachricht!


----------



## Triggerhippie (3. Januar 2016)

Ballern im Schnee, weil zum Skifahren reichts nicht


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Januar 2016)

Sieht gut aus, wo ist das??

P.S.: gib mir bitte mein Navi wieder


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Januar 2016)

Mal ne Frage an die Spittyfahrer: welche Kefü habt ihr verbaut, sofern überhaupt?
Brauche eigentlich nur ne obere Führung
Bzw. gibt´s da nicht was einfaches,leichtes zur LowDirectMountmontage??
Danke für eure Tipps

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (3. Januar 2016)

77designz free solo


----------



## Seppl- (3. Januar 2016)

Triggerhippie schrieb:


> Ballern im Schnee, weil zum Skifahren reichts nicht


Schönes "käpple" auf deinem Vorbau. Wo gibt's sowas ?


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Januar 2016)

Ja, freesolo s3 , schickes Ding...Alternativen??


----------



## DAKAY (3. Januar 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Schönes "käpple" auf deinem Vorbau. Wo gibt's sowas ?


Gibts mit zum Rad, evtl. auch nur zum Steuersatz


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Januar 2016)

Carbocage X1


----------



## DAKAY (3. Januar 2016)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ja, freesolo s3 , schickes Ding...Alternativen??


Hope, is aber schwerer.


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Januar 2016)

Carbocage ist mir zu teuer....welche hope??


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Januar 2016)

Hab die Cap auch schon gesucht und nix gefunden. Evtl direkt mal den @everyday26 fragen?


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Januar 2016)

im bikemarkt gibts grad 20% Rabatt auf die Führung -> KLICK <-


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Januar 2016)

Danke für den Tipp! 20% von viel zu teuer ist immer noch zu teuer  ;-))
und ne Lowdirectmount isses ja auch nicht...
weitere Vorschläge, möglichst höchstens bis 60 Tacken? Ja , ich weiss, Narrowwideblatt kostet ca. 60


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (3. Januar 2016)

Wenn wir hier gerade bei Führungen sind kennt jemand ne Alternative zur 77designz Crashplate, aus carbon oder Kunststoff? Damit harte Einschläge nicht direkt auf den Rahmen einwirken sondern im Härtefall eher mal der Bash zerbasht.


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Januar 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Wenn wir hier gerade bei Führungen sind kennt jemand ne Alternative zur 77designz Crashplate, aus carbon oder Kunststoff? Damit harte Einschläge nicht direkt auf den Rahmen einwirken sondern im Härtefall eher mal der Bash zerbasht.


Hier aus Carbon (teuer) und hier aus Fiberglas (günstiger)


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Januar 2016)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! 20% von viel zu teuer ist immer noch zu teuer  ;-))
> und ne Lowdirectmount isses ja auch nicht...
> weitere Vorschläge, möglichst höchstens bis 60 Tacken? Ja , ich weiss, Narrowwideblatt kostet ca. 60


Hättest du das mit den 60 Tacken mal vorab erwähnt ... außer der 77 wirst du da wenig finden und ist noch nicht käuflich, aber warum muss es denn eine LDM sein?


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Januar 2016)

Wieso kein lowdirectmount? Einfach mal ausprobieren )
Und bestellbar ist sie auf der 77 Seite 52,95Euro, habs grad mal durchgespielt,  es sind ja sogar schon Kundenbewertungen vorhanden, also wieso nicht käuflich???

Gruß


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Januar 2016)

Falscher Fehler meinerseits.


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Januar 2016)

Gesundes Neues Männer 

Gestern endlich wieder eine schöne Trailtour mit dem Pyre gemacht, ich liebe die Kiste  Bedingungen waren ideal, blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein, leicht schlammig, aber alles perfekt fahrbar.


----------



## Triggerhippie (4. Januar 2016)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, wo ist das??



In St-Imier (Schweiz)



Seppl- schrieb:


> Schönes "käpple" auf deinem Vorbau. Wo gibt's sowas ?



Zum Munro Steuersatz von Banshee


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Januar 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Schönes "käpple" auf deinem Vorbau. Wo gibt's sowas ?


www.kapz.co.uk wäre auch noch ne Möglichkeit.  -> "Looki Looki"


----------



## sirios (5. Januar 2016)

Ein paar Bilder aus der Zeit als noch Sommer war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldkauz (6. Januar 2016)

hallo zusammen,

ich platz mal ganz unverschämt in die galerie rein.
hat jemand ein spitfire oder auch ein rune in größe m im münchner raum, das ich mal sehen und probsitzen könnte? danke!


----------



## robser (6. Januar 2016)

Spitty hat sich neue Pedale und einmal Waschen zu Weihnachten gewünscht


----------



## NoStyle (6. Januar 2016)

Einfach gut!


----------



## deralteser (6. Januar 2016)

@robser Mein Spitty hat keine neuen Pedale bekommen - nur ne Schlammpackung. Da bleibt die Haut schön geschmeidig....


----------



## DAKAY (6. Januar 2016)

@robser 
Wie taugen die neuen Pedale?
Könnte mir noch gut ne rote Sattelklemme und evtl. nen roten Vorbau vorstellen.


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Januar 2016)

Bitte nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (6. Januar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht!


N Hope Vorbau und ne Hope Klemme in rot, warum nicht 

Mir persönlich is rot nix. Dem Fahrrad steht es bestimmt. Pedale sind n Traum und müssen bei mir auch mal kommen irgendwann.


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Januar 2016)

Wem's gefällt ...


----------



## Seppl- (6. Januar 2016)

Eben


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Januar 2016)

Find's halt so gut wie's is. Manchmal is weniger mehr.


----------



## bobtailoner (6. Januar 2016)

robser schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 450437
> 
> Spitty hat sich neue Pedale und einmal Waschen zu Weihnachten gewünscht


So ziemlich eines der besten spitfire hier!
Sehr gut!


----------



## DAKAY (6. Januar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Find's halt so gut wie's is. Manchmal is weniger mehr.


Ich würde die Pedale in schwarz nehmen. 
Finde es irgendwie unausgewogen wenn nur die Pedale farbig sind, darum fänd ich noch 1-2 rote Akzente ganz gut.


----------



## robser (6. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Empfehlung. Es wird aber keinen roten Vorbau und Sattelklemme geben. Am Dämpfer sind der Plattformhebel und Ventildeckel im selben rot..dezente Akzente


----------



## Triggerhippie (7. Januar 2016)

Seit ich sie habe, bin ich riesig vernarrt in die Marzocchi 350 Ti und überlege mir für den Hinterbau auch auf coil umzurüsten. Habe den Cane Creek DB Coil CS im Visier. Eigentlich ja ein Traum, weil man damit auch wippfrei klettern kann!

Meine Frage an die, die schon mal coil am Spitfire/Rune-Hinterbau gefahren sind: Ist es sooo viel besser (Bergab versteht sich)?


----------



## NoStyle (7. Januar 2016)

Mein persönlicher Eindruck mit Coil-Dämpfer (mit leicht zu harter Feder) versus Evolver oder DB-Air im Spitfire: 
Der Unterschied ist nicht riesig, sondern findet eher in netten positiven Details statt. Luftdämpfung hat nach wie vor nicht das quasi nicht vorhandene Losbrechmoment von Stahlfeder, welche einfach spürbar sensibler reagiert. Je nach Dämpfungs-Setup wird der Federweg nicht wirklich anders genutzt, sondern es fühlt sich mit Stahlfeder irgendwie lebendiger, aktiver und sahniger an, trotzdem mit viel oder mehr Feedback. Eine aktive Fahrweise empfinde ich als mehr unterstützt bei gefühlt mehr sensibler Traktion. Ich verzichte dankend auf irgendwelche Platformdämpfung, da der KS-Link bei gutem Setup eh fast wippfrei ist, auch mit Stahlfeder im Heck.
Wenn Dich das Mehrgewicht nicht stört: Go for it!


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. Januar 2016)

Was mir aufgefallen ist:
Kage: Bergauf quasi kein Wippen - ohne Platform. Bergab war mir die Zugstufe immer zu langsam (350er Feder). Ansprechverhalten sehr gut, aber eben zu langsam, was ich nicht mag. Sobald man richtg Gas gegeben hat wurde er immer schlechter.
Monarch: War ähnlich, abe einen Tick weniger fluffig.
CCDB Air: Wippt bergauf ohne Climb Switch am meisten, geht bergab am besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cirest (8. Januar 2016)

ahoi, ich hätte ne frage zum Prime - ist eine 203mm Bremsscheibe hinten für den Rahmen zugelassen?


----------



## feliks (8. Januar 2016)

Da gibts glaube keine Beschränkungen


----------



## Triggerhippie (8. Januar 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Wenn Dich das Mehrgewicht nicht stört: Go for it!



Danke, ist bestellt


----------



## NoStyle (9. Januar 2016)

Triggerhippie schrieb:


> Danke, ist bestellt


Hol Dir am besten auch noch 2-3 unterschiedliche Federhärten - 1.) zum Probieren, denn die Federhärte sollte stimmen  und 2.) für eventuelle unterschiedliche Setups.


----------



## xeitto (9. Januar 2016)

Ich bin bei einem Plastikrahmen schwach geworden. Ein bisschen tuts schon weh... aber mein Prime muss gehen. Falls gerade jmd. sucht und bevor er in den Bikemarkt geht - der Rahmen ist zu verkauf (Gr. L) Gerne mehr per PN.


----------



## Cirest (9. Januar 2016)

xeitto schrieb:


> Ich bin bei einem Plastikrahmen schwach geworden. Ein bisschen tuts schon weh... aber mein Prime muss gehen. Falls gerade jmd. sucht und bevor er in den Bikemarkt geht - der Rahmen ist zu verkauf (Gr. L) Gerne mehr per PN.



was kommt, wenn man frage darf?  wie empfindest du eig den unterschied zwischen deiner alten pike und der aktuell verbauten fox?


----------



## xeitto (9. Januar 2016)

Cirest schrieb:


> was kommt, wenn man frage darf?  wie empfindest du eig den unterschied zwischen deiner alten pike und der aktuell verbauten fox?



BMC TF02.

Die Fox ist sensationell. Hat eben ne gescheit einstellbare Druckstufe... das ist in meinen Augen der wichtigste Unterschied, neben etwas mehr Steifigkeit. Ich stand vor der Wahl ob ich die Fast Kartusche für die Pike kaufe oder eben die Fox, und dann gabs die Fox günstig. Würde nicht mehr zurück wechseln wollen.


----------



## freetourer (9. Januar 2016)

xeitto schrieb:


> Ich bin bei einem Plastikrahmen schwach geworden. Ein bisschen tuts schon weh... aber mein Prime muss gehen. Falls gerade jmd. sucht und bevor er in den Bikemarkt geht - der Rahmen ist zu verkauf (Gr. L) Gerne mehr per PN.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 451359


Schickes Prime.

(Deine Entscheidung wirst Du aber noch bereuen)


----------



## Seppl- (10. Januar 2016)

Hey, leider bekomme ich das Gefühl nicht weg vom zu kleinen Rahmen 

Ich steh leider sehr weit über dem
Lenker. Vielleicht möchte jemand ein L und hat ein XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (10. Januar 2016)

@Seppl-
Ist das die Position wenn der Sattel für deine Größe ausgezogen ist?

Ich hab ein 2015er XL und bei mir ist der Sattel locker 10cm über dem Vorbau (93er Schrittlänge).

So wie ich das sehe müsste das doch eine ultra chillige Position sein zum Pedalieren?


----------



## Seppl- (10. Januar 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> @Seppl-
> Ist das die Position wenn der Sattel für deine Größe ausgezogen ist?
> 
> Ich hab ein 2015er XL und bei mir ist der Sattel locker 10cm über dem Vorbau (93er Schrittlänge).
> ...


Ne ist es natürlich nicht, die muss raus raus raus.


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Januar 2016)

Das sieht echt grenzwertig aus. Da du auch kein Fliegengewicht bist musst du aufpassen das du dir so das Sitzrohr nicht demolierst. Wieviel cm ist die Stütze denn im Sitzrohr versenkt? Safe wäre es wenn das untere Ende der Stütze unter der Verbindung von Oberrohr und Sitzrohr liegt. Aber so lange wird das Ding wohl kaum sein. Frag mal bei Banshee nach der Mindesteinstecktiefe. Ich denke 8cm sollten es mindestens sein, eher mehr.


----------



## sirios (11. Januar 2016)

Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus, ist aber problemlos, da die Stütze weit genug drin ist. Wie @21XC12 schon oben geschrieben hat ist es gut wenn die über den Kreuzungspunkt der beiden Rohre reingeht.


----------



## Seppl- (11. Januar 2016)

sirios schrieb:


> Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus, ist aber problemlos, da die Stütze weit genug drin ist. Wie @21XC12 schon oben geschrieben hat ist es gut wenn die über den Kreuzungspunkt der beiden Rohre reingeht.


Ähnlich wie bei mir sieht das aus, wie groß bist du und welche SL hast du ?


----------



## Seppl- (11. Januar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Das sieht echt grenzwertig aus. Da du auch kein Fliegengewicht bist musst du aufpassen das du dir so das Sitzrohr nicht demolierst. Wieviel cm ist die Stütze denn im Sitzrohr versenkt? Safe wäre es wenn das untere Ende der Stütze unter der Verbindung von Oberrohr und Sitzrohr liegt. Aber so lange wird das Ding wohl kaum sein. Frag mal bei Banshee nach der Mindesteinstecktiefe. Ich denke 8cm sollten es mindestens sein, eher mehr.


Sind sogar mehr wie 8cm, es geht nicht nur um den stützen Auszug, den hab ich bei allen bikes, durch die langen Haxen. Es geht auch drum wie ich stehe, vielleicht fehlt mir immer noch die Lockerheit nach den zwei stürzen letztes Jahr, ich fühl mich sehr Frontlastig im Stand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (11. Januar 2016)

sirios schrieb:


> Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus, ist aber problemlos, da die Stütze weit genug drin ist. Wie @21XC12 schon oben geschrieben hat ist es gut wenn die über den Kreuzungspunkt der beiden Rohre reingeht.


Hat deine Reverb eigentlich 125 oder 150? Ist bestimmt die 420er Länge die du da hast oder? Bei dem Seppl könnt's aber schon eng werden, aber evtl täuscht das auf dem Bild.


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Januar 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Sind sogar mehr wie 8cm, es geht nicht nur um den stützen Auszug, den hab ich bei allen bikes, durch die langen Haxen. Es geht auch drum wie ich stehe, vielleicht fehlt mir immer noch die Lockerheit nach den zwei stürzen letztes Jahr, ich fühl mich sehr Frontlastig im Stand.


Versuch mal die Flips auf low. Evtl hilft dir das wenn's Tretlager etwas tiefer ist?


----------



## Seppl- (11. Januar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Versuch mal die Flips auf low. Evtl hilft dir das wenn's Tretlager etwas tiefer ist?


Hab ich derzeit


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Januar 2016)

Das Problem mit zu wenig Reach hatte ich auch mal. Da hilft leider echt nur ein größerer Rahmen. Ich bin damals viel zu lange auf einem zu kleinen Rad rumgeklunscht und kann dir daher nur dazu raten den Rahmen zu verkaufen. Mit dem Geld kannst du dir dann einen gebrauchten XL Rahmen kaufen. Falls keiner im Bikemarkt ist musst du halt in den sauren Apfel beißen und was drauflegen. Das persönliche empfinden ist da stark unterschiedlich, aber ich würde bei meiner Größe (~183) kein L fahren wollen aufgrund des kurzen Reachs. Ich fahre ein Spitfire in L und der Reach ist in etwa gleich mit dem des Rune in XL. Daher wäre da XL meine Wahl. Das gilt aber nur bis MY15. Ab 16 is der Reach bei L gewachsen. Die genauen Werte hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf, aber MY16 wäre L womöglich meine Wahl. Auch wenn's für dich ärgerlich ist, aber jetzt über'n Winter is die Aktion mit dem verkaufen und neu kaufen nicht so nervig wie mitten in der Saison.


----------



## Seppl- (11. Januar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Das Problem mit zu wenig Reach hatte ich auch mal. Da hilft leider echt nur ein größerer Rahmen. Ich bin damals viel zu lange auf einem zu kleinen Rad rumgeklunscht und kann dir daher nur dazu raten den Rahmen zu verkaufen. Mit dem Geld kannst du dir dann einen gebrauchten XL Rahmen kaufen. Falls keiner im Bikemarkt ist musst du halt in den sauren Apfel beißen und was drauflegen. Das persönliche empfinden ist da stark unterschiedlich, aber ich würde bei meiner Größe (~183) kein L fahren wollen aufgrund des kurzen Reachs. Ich fahre ein Spitfire in L und der Reach ist in etwa gleich mit dem des Rune in XL. Daher wäre da XL meine Wahl. Das gilt aber nur bis MY15. Ab 16 is der Reach bei L gewachsen. Die genauen Werte hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf, aber MY16 wäre L womöglich meine Wahl. Auch wenn's für dich ärgerlich ist, aber jetzt über'n Winter is die Aktion mit dem verkaufen und neu kaufen nicht so nervig wie mitten in der Saison.


Jo wohl wahr, mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## mfux (11. Januar 2016)

Sagte ja, der Seppl fährt seine Räder nur 4Wochen...


----------



## Seppl- (11. Januar 2016)

mfux schrieb:


> Sagte ja, der Seppl fährt seine Räder nur 4Wochen...


Locker bleiben ;-) und wenn es nicht passt dann passt es halt nicht, dem bin ich mir nur noch nicht so bewusst.


----------



## brillenboogie (11. Januar 2016)

Wegen der Mindesteinstecktiefe habe ich mal bei Banshee nachgefragt. Die Antwort war sinngemäß folgende: Ausschlaggebend ist die Mindesteinstecktiefe, die der Stützenhersteller vorgibt. Banshee konstruiert die Sattelrohre nach eigener Aussage vergleichsweise stabil, es sind wohl keine gerissenen Sattelrohre bekannt. Dennoch sollte bei sehr langem Auszug und hohem Fahrerewicht eine "vernünftige" Einstecktiefe gewährleistet sein, um ovalisieren zu vermeiden. Was jetzt "vernünftig" heißen könnte, haben @sirios und @21XC12 schon beantwortet. Bei meinen langen Haxen reicht die 430er KS im 2015er Spitfire XL wegen des langen Sitzdoms nur gerade bis an den Kreuzungspunkt ST/TT, bislang keine Probleme.


----------



## Triggerhippie (11. Januar 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hol Dir am besten auch noch 2-3 unterschiedliche Federhärten - 1.) zum Probieren, denn die Federhärte sollte stimmen  und 2.) für eventuelle unterschiedliche Setups.



Bei Cane Creek gibts einen Rechner, der die "optimale" Federhärte fürs Spitfire ausspuckt. Ich hab mal die Feder bestellt, mit welcher ich die Vorspannung nach unten und oben noch anpassen kann (je 2 Umdrehungen). Sollte passen. Bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## deralteser (11. Januar 2016)

Hat irgendwer eine Idee, welcher Hersteller Kabelclips anbietet, die NICHT so gebogen sind, das sie nur an einem Rohr montiert werden können? Die Klebeseite sollte völlig flach sein. Wollte sowas mal am Hinterbau vom Spitty / Darkside probieren. Habe überall nur gebogene gefunden

Hier ein unscharfer Screenshot wofür ichs mal probieren wollte:





Hat irgendwer eine Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triggerhippie (12. Januar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer eine Idee?



In der Schweiz kauf ich die hier. 

http://www.distrelec.ch/de/komponen...inderhalter/c/cat-23476?queryFromSuggest=true


----------



## deralteser (12. Januar 2016)

@Triggerhippie 
Ja, solche Klebesockel gehen schon sehr gut in die Richtung zu dem, was ich suche. Wenns das jetzt nur in etwas "schöner" gibt wäre es noch besser.


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Januar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer eine Idee, welcher Hersteller Kabelclips anbietet, die NICHT so gebogen sind, das sie nur an einem Rohr montiert werden können? Die Klebeseite sollte völlig flach sein. Wollte sowas mal am Hinterbau vom Spitty / Darkside probieren. Habe überall nur gebogene gefunden
> 
> Hier ein unscharfer Screenshot wofür ichs mal probieren wollte:
> Anhang anzeigen 452240
> ...


-> Klick


----------



## deralteser (12. Januar 2016)

Schonmal ganz ok...Ich brauch aber irgendwas schöneres...


----------



## DAKAY (12. Januar 2016)

@deralteser 
Gib bitte bescheid, wenn du was gefunden hast.


----------



## Brainspiller (12. Januar 2016)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Jagwire/Zug-Leitungsbefestigung-Stick-On-Aluminium-p34517/
Die sind aus Alu und kleben sehr gut.
Ich denke die könnte man eventuell auch gerade biegen und auf ebenen Flächen nutzen


----------



## deralteser (13. Januar 2016)

@DAKAY Mache ich gerne!
@Brainspiller  Schicker als einige Plastikpendants wären die schonmal!


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Januar 2016)

Find ich die aus der Bucht auf alle Fälle schicker. Die sind sehr klein und unauffällig. Die von Jagwire sind voll die Klötze. Fragt sich auch was sich besser und auch rückstandslos entfernbar kleben lässt. Ein kleines Kunststoffteil oder ein etwas größeres Alu?!


----------



## mfux (13. Januar 2016)

@Brainspiller: Hab die gerade verbaut. Die Clips halten nicht, bzw. lösen sich sehr leicht...
Wenn dann die hier, weiss aber nicht ob die gebogen sind:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Jagwire/Zug-Leitungsbefestigung-Stick-On-Kunststoff-p38697/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. Januar 2016)

mfux schrieb:


> @Brainspiller: Hab die gerade verbaut. Die Clips halten nicht, bzw. lösen sich sehr leicht...
> Wenn dann die hier, weiss aber nicht ob die gebogen sind:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Jagwire/Zug-Leitungsbefestigung-Stick-On-Kunststoff-p38697/



Die habe ich an einem meiner Bikes verbaut. Halten ganz gut auf (hochwertigem!) doppelseitigem Klebeband, wenn der Untergrund nicht ganz so stark gebogen/rund ist. Sobald man aber die Befestigung z.B. auf einem Rohr mit kleinerem Durchmesser bzw. mit mehr Krümmung aufbringt, löst sich der Clip schnell ab, auch da er recht steif ist und als solches nicht sonderlich flexibel ist.


----------



## Deleted 294333 (13. Januar 2016)

Für solche Probleme gibt es doch eine der besten Erfindungen der Welt!


----------



## ollum104 (13. Januar 2016)

Nachdems eine Galerie ist, hier mal meins. Steht eventuell eh zum Verkauf.


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Januar 2016)

Nachfolger?


----------



## ollum104 (13. Januar 2016)

Kein Plan. Erst mal nichts. Ich komm so gut wie garnicht mehr zum Fahren. Und fürn Rest reichen meine beide anderen Bikes. 

Vielleicht das transam und das Spitfire schlachten und gleich "nur" noch ein Smuggler oder Phantom aufbauen.


----------



## Frorider86 (13. Januar 2016)

Moin,

kleine Frage am Rande...bzw sehe ich das richtig?
Gibt es das Darkside ab 2016 nicht mehr in dem feschen Orange-Blau? 


Grüße
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (13. Januar 2016)

@Mitglied:
Für den von @deralteser angesprochenen Anwendungsfall sind Kabelbinder nix. Ich hatte es bei meinem Rune kurze Zeit mit Kabelbindern an der besagten Stelle gelöst. Ergebnis: tiefe Kerbe im Alu. Durch die Relativbewegung zwischen Hinterbau und der Leitung hat es gewaltig gescheuert.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Januar 2016)

An der Stelle muss die Leizing aber eigentlich eh nicht befestigt werden, oder ?
Ich würde das eher Klett-Flausch oder Mastic Tape hinmachen.


----------



## deralteser (13. Januar 2016)

@nullstein
@san_andreas
Ich habe den Bereich an dem das Kabel Scheuerstellen hinterlassen könnte mit Folie abgeklebt. Das funzt auch problemlos. Ich dachte halt das ich das noch sauberer lösen könnte. Allerdings zweifel ich, ob diese Klebedinger (ob es nun Kabelsockel oder Kabelclips sind) überhaupt dauerhaft halten. Ähnliche Klebepads an anderen bikes sind mir nach einigen Regenfahrten schon fast von alleine abgefallen. Zudem ist in dem Bereich eine gewisse Beweglichkeit der Leitungen notwendig. Ich habe die Lösung in nem video entdeckt - die schien mir augenscheinlich gut. Je mehr ich mir darüber Gedanken mache, umso weniger sehe ich darin eine gute Lösung. Die einfachste und beste Lösung ist meiner Meinung nach ne Folie oder ähnliches. Früher oder später wirds in dem Bereich eh Macken geben.... Die bikes werden halt bewegt...aber etwas Folie kann nicht schaden.

Werde aber weiter nach Möglichkeiten schauen.

@Frorider86 
Das orange gab es beim Darkside nur 2014.


----------



## nullstein (13. Januar 2016)

Ich habe die Leitung dort nun frei verlegt. Seither keinerlei Probleme mit Scheuerstellen.
 Folie kommt mir nicht ans Bike


----------



## PORTEX77 (13. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute, weiss jemand zufällig ob in ein Spitfire Gr.M eine 420er Stealth reinpasst, also ob die sich bis Anschlag ins Sitzrohr schieben lässt? Ich frage wegen dem Leitungsabgang/bohrung am Rahmen...

Danke euch 

Gruß


----------



## Frorider86 (16. Januar 2016)

Handyfotos 

ENDLICH die XT Kurbel mit passendem Kettenblatt und mit neuen Gabeldecals












"Habe fertig"  ...jetzt kommt das neue Banshee-Projekt 

Schönen Samstag


----------



## brillenboogie (16. Januar 2016)

Schön clean, gefällt mir! Motiviert mich jetzt noch mehr, an meinem Spitty die alte SLX Kurbel gegen ne schwarze zu tauschen..


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Januar 2016)

Mein oldschool Banshee Pyre
Neu:
- Ritchey Sattel
- Race Face Atlas FR Kurbel inkl. Umbau auf 1x10fach
- Fireeye Narrow Wide Ritzel 34t
- Race Face Bash
- alten Mudguard vom Freerider
- 42t Mirfe Ritzel
- XT 10 fach Kasstte inkl. 16er Ritzel
- XT Kette


----------



## Frorider86 (17. Januar 2016)

Besten Dank für euer positives Feedback (Gefällt mir)


----------



## BommelMaster (17. Januar 2016)

neu gelagert mit neuen Igus Buchsen, anderen Naben, Kurbeln, Sattel... immer wieder schön zu basteln.








kleiner Tipp für alle V1 Besitzer. Die ganzen Gleitlager bolzen usw klemmen teilweise echt stark wenn man sie richtig anzieht.
abhilfe schaffen Unterlegschieben im zehntel bereich. gibts hier: http://www.rc-race-shop.de/atomic/8x10-shim-set-01-02-03-p-35473.html
die 2 mittelgroßen Schrauben haben M8, die ganz große M10, und die kleinen schrauben haben M6. also kann man sich 6er, 8er und 10er bestellen und das hinterbau Spiel schön ohne Klemmen einstellen. jetzt flutscht alles und ist fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (17. Januar 2016)

Kleiner Rückblick auf meine persönlichen Highlights aus 2015 als "Quick and dirty Schnitt"


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Januar 2016)

Lenzerheide muss ich auch mal ... 

Hab auch noch einen kurzes Filmchen im Angebot. Eine kurze Abfahrt auf dem Hometrail bei Kaiserwetter.


----------



## Seppl- (17. Januar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Lenzerheide muss ich auch mal ...
> 
> Hab auch noch einen kurzes Filmchen im Angebot. Eine kurze Abfahrt auf dem Hometrail bei Kaiserwetter.


Das ist ja ein netter "hometrail"
Andere nennen es "bikepark ohne Lift" ;-) sehr schön!


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Januar 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein netter "hometrail"
> Andere nennen es "bikepark ohne Lift" ;-) sehr schön!


Danke! Jo, stecken viele Stunden Arbeit in dem Trail. Hochschieben ist echt ätzend, aber hält fit.


----------



## Seppl- (17. Januar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Danke! Jo, stecken viele Stunden Arbeit in dem Trail. Hochschieben ist echt ätzend, aber hält fit.


Bei uns wird auch viel gemacht und getan, leider wird aber auch viel kaputt gemacht


----------



## 21XC12 (18. Januar 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Bei uns wird auch viel gemacht und getan, leider wird aber auch viel kaputt gemacht


Das is echt mies!


----------



## ollum104 (18. Januar 2016)

Falls jemand mit dem Gedanken spielt, sein Phantom in XL abzugeben, der darf sich gerne bei mir melden ;-)


----------



## steep_deep (18. Januar 2016)

..2016 kann kommen..


----------



## ollum104 (18. Januar 2016)

Gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (18. Januar 2016)

Fährst du auch mit der Stellung der Brems- u Schalthebel so? Der zeigt ja senkrecht nach unten. Schönes Rad! Decals am Unterrohr noch im Stealthlook und dann is noch schöner, aber so passt es auch schön zur Gabel. Was is das für ein MY?


----------



## steep_deep (18. Januar 2016)

Ich fahr die schon relativ steil nach unten, aber der hier ist verschoben, korrekt..  Was ist ein MY?


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. Januar 2016)

@steep_deep 
MY = Model Year = Modelljahr


----------



## steep_deep (18. Januar 2016)

...2016


----------



## 21XC12 (18. Januar 2016)

Seh grad die Decals sind ja schwarz. Hab eben nur kurz auf das erste Bild geschielt und da sehen die Decals goldfarben aus. Auf jeden Fall ein geiles Gerät!


----------



## Frorider86 (18. Januar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Seh grad die Decals sind ja schwarz. Hab eben nur kurz auf das erste Bild geschielt und da sehen die Decals goldfarben aus. Auf jeden Fall ein geiles Gerät!



Ich musste auch 2-Mal hinschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. Januar 2016)

steep_deep schrieb:


> ...2016



Das ist aber nicht 27,5 ?


----------



## steep_deep (19. Januar 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht 27,5 ?


Nope, der Rahmen ist 27,5, LRS und Gabel 26er. Momentan keine Kohle für neue Parts, wollte aber trotzdem mal aufbauen..


----------



## san_andreas (19. Januar 2016)

Hab mich gewundert, weils weder vorne noch hinten nach viel Platz für größere Räder aussieht.


----------



## RoastRider (20. Januar 2016)

Da das hier ja eine Galerie ist, hier ein Bild von meinem werdenden Banshee Darkside:


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Januar 2016)

Bin ich der einzige der nix sieht?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (20. Januar 2016)

Kann sein, ich seh's


----------



## san_andreas (20. Januar 2016)

Jetzt seh' ich es auch, tolle Farbe.


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Januar 2016)

Ich seh´s auch und mir gefällt es


----------



## deralteser (20. Januar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der nix sieht?


Jarp. Ich seh alles


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Januar 2016)

Jetzt seh ich es auch! Bestimmt editiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (20. Januar 2016)

Neu die Command Post.


----------



## Frorider86 (20. Januar 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> Da das hier ja eine Galerie ist, hier ein Bild von meinem werdenden Banshee Darkside:
> Anhang anzeigen 454910



Hmm...jetzt komme ich ins Zweifeln 
...noch versuchen ein Orange/blaues zubekommen? Das neue Blau/grüne? oder doch ein echtes "Darkside" in Schwarz?

...Luxusprobleme


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Januar 2016)

@Seppl- Endlich! Wurde auch Zeit. 

@Frorider86 Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual!


----------



## RoastRider (20. Januar 2016)

Ich habe bisher nur schicke Darksides gesehen, da jeder es liebevoll zusammen gestellt hat. Egal ob orange, schwarz stealth, schwarz mit Akzent oder das blaue. Ich bin kein Freund von schwarz und hätte auch gerne das Orange in L gehabt. Nur leider nicht mehr verfügbar. Jetzt habe ich mich in das Blaue verliebt. Schön ist auch, dass ich noch kein Blaues aufgebaut gesehen habe. Wir werden dann wohl die Ersten sein.


----------



## deralteser (20. Januar 2016)

@Frorider86 
Wenn noch 2014er verfügbar sind - warum nicht zuschlagen. Das sollte auch preislich attraktiver sein. Wenn Du so sehr auf das Orange aus 2014 abfährst ist vielleicht das Neonrot aus 2015 auch was für Dich....
Schwarz finde ich persönlich auch sehr schick, allerdings ist ein anodisierter Rahmen für mich persönlich nix. Ich spiele gerne mit dem Gedanken, das Darkside irgendwann mal raw oder in ner anderen Farbe fertig zu machen. Bei ner eloxierten Oberfläche wäre mir das zu "kriminell" das zu entkappen. Aber bis der DS Rahmen abgerockt ist wird noch viel Zeit vergehen und ich fahre aktuell auch noch total auf das orange ab. Schwarz ist natürlich irgendwie zeitlos schick...


----------



## Frorider86 (20. Januar 2016)

@deralteser
Ich glaube, ich meinte mit dem orange/blau das neon rot/blau aus 2015?! ...jedenfalls die Farbkombi von deinem Darkside 

@RoastRider 
Ist das blau so "hell" wie auf deinem Bild, oder kräftiger..."brillianter"?


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Januar 2016)

Seins is ein 2014er


----------



## NoStyle (20. Januar 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> Da das hier ja eine Galerie ist, hier ein Bild von meinem werdenden Banshee Darkside:
> Anhang anzeigen 454910


Mal ne Frage, so nebenbei: Sind die Hinterbau-Links tatsächlich eher (Titan)-Grau oder doch Schwarz? Falls Grau ist´s fast ein Jammer daß die Decals nicht auch in der Farbe sind ...


----------



## RoastRider (20. Januar 2016)

@NoStyle die Links sind tatsächlich Titangrau (Gunmetal) wie die Haptfarbe beim 2016er Grau/rot.

@Frorider86 Das Blau ist schwerlich zu beschreiben. Ich nenne es mal Mattmetallicblau. Schau mal in mein Fotoalbum. Vielleicht helfen dir die Bilder. 

Ich war auch skeptisch. Seitdem ich es habe gefallen mir die Farben immer mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (20. Januar 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> Die Links sind tatsächlich Titangrau (Gunmetal) wie die Haptfarbe beim 2016er Grau/rot ...


Danke! Das ist ja sehr cool (außer den unter-Lack-Decals), finde ich. Dem @Seppl-  seine Links sind ja auch passend eloxiert, da kommt man schon auf "dumme Gedanken" ...


----------



## Seppl- (20. Januar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @Seppl- Endlich! Wurde auch Zeit.
> @Frorider86 Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual!


Ach ja, habs sie derbe günstig von nem bekannten, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen ;-)



NoStyle schrieb:


> Danke! Das ist ja sehr cool (außer den unter-Lack-Decals), finde ich. Dem @Seppl-  seine Links sind ja auch passend eloxiert, da kommt man schon auf "dumme Gedanken" ...


Is nur Lack, kommt aber vielleicht noch


----------



## deralteser (21. Januar 2016)

Moin!

Ich bin grad dabei, mir einen stabileren Laufradsatz für mein Spitty zusammenzustellen. Er soll die diesjährige Megavalance (hoffentlich) überstehen und auch sonst für gelegentliche Ausflüge in bikeparks herhalten. Für den normalen Gebrauch auf Touren sollte er nicht zu schwer werden (bis 2kg).

Gleichzeitig würde ich den Laufradsatz auch gerne mal ins Darkside stecken um das bike mit 27,5" zu testen.

Bis jetzt denke ich über DT Swiss 240s Naben mit E512 oder FR570 nach. Habt ihr noch andere Ideen für stabile, aber nicht (viel) zu schwere Felgen? Maße ab 30mm Außenbreite, 25mm Innenbreite und eine Höhe ab 20mm wären interessant. Die Sixpack Kamikaze gefallen mir auch sehr gut, liegen aber wieder bei 620g.

Hat jemand noch Ideen?


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Januar 2016)

Hope Tech Enduro oder Tech DH mit Evo4 Naben.  Wenn mein DT E1900 durch ist kommt definitiv der Tech Enduro dran. Hast PN!


----------



## RoastRider (21. Januar 2016)

Da das hier ne Galerie ist -> hast PN


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Januar 2016)

Hier in den Banshee Foren herrscht eine sehr entspannte Stimmung. Nörgler die unnötige Diskussionen lostreten sind hier unerwünscht (meine natürlich nicht dich ). Alles was mit dem Rad zu tun hat gehört hier her. Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoastRider (21. Januar 2016)

Mich stört es auch nicht. Sollte kein Nörgeln sein, sondern wollte verhindern dass sich selbige zu Wort melden. Vielen Dank. ;-)

Daher: Als Felge sicher interessant ist die Spank Subrosa  30AL EVO. Fahre ich selber im HT.


----------



## RoastRider (21. Januar 2016)

Und passt perfekt auf deine Beschreibung: 30mm außen, 25mm innen, 24mm hoch, in 26" ca. 540g (gemessen).


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Januar 2016)

Brauchst du dir hier keine Gedanken machen. Hier ist das ok und keiner nörgelt.  Wollte nicht das es falsch verstanden wird und hab meinen Beitrag editiert. Sollte heißen du kannst hier ruhig was zu den Laufrädern schreiben und keiner nörgelt hier rum. Alles tollerante nette Leute hier!


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Januar 2016)

@RoastRider 
in dem grün passt der LRS ja super zu den grünen Decals von deinem Darkside.  Auf die Bilder vom Aufbau bin ich schon gespannt.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (21. Januar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich bin grad dabei, mir einen stabileren Laufradsatz für mein Spitty zusammenzustellen. Er soll die diesjährige Megavalance (hoffentlich) überstehen und auch sonst für gelegentliche Ausflüge in bikeparks herhalten. Für den normalen Gebrauch auf Touren sollte er nicht zu schwer werden (bis 2kg).
> 
> ...



@deralteser : Ruf mal bei German Lightness an. Der Thomas berät sehr gut und verkauft dir nur das, was du wirklich brauchst. Mir hat er auch zu einem perfekten, auf meine Bedürfnisse zugeschnittenen LRS verholfen.


----------



## Mr.A (21. Januar 2016)

EX471 + DT350 Naben würde ich sagen/ bzw,. würde ich dafür aufbauen


----------



## Frorider86 (21. Januar 2016)

Ich fahre seit ein paar Jahren Felgen von Alex Rims. Preis/Leistung stimmt m.M.n.


----------



## frfreshman (21. Januar 2016)

Subrosa wäre auch mein Tipp, fahre ich an 2 LRS seit mittlerweile etwa 3 Jahren, absolut sorglos!
Oder mal die Oozy Trail 295 anschauen als etwas leichtere Alternative bei gleicher Maulweite.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (21. Januar 2016)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Subrosa wäre auch mein Tipp, fahre ich an 2 LRS seit mittlerweile etwa 3 Jahren, absolut sorglos!
> Oder mal die Oozy Trail 295 anschauen als etwas leichtere Alternative bei gleicher Maulweite.



Den Oozy Trail 295 fahre ich. Konkret: Naben Acros .74 32-Loch, Felgen Spank Oozy Trail 295 mit 25,8 mm Maulweite, Speichen Sapim Laser/D-Light, Sapim Polyax Nippel. Gewicht: 1680 g.

Hat zwar zwei Wochen Finale Ligure gut überstanden, wäre aber nicht meine erste Wahl, wenn ich mir das Einsatzgebiet vom @deralteser ansehe. Dann würde ich zumindest bei den Felgen etwas mehr in Richtung Stabilität gehen, z.B. mit den Subrosa-Felgen.


----------



## deralteser (21. Januar 2016)

Puuh! Danke für die vielen Infos.Das muss ich später erstmal alles genau durchforsten. Reanimiere grad mein Darkside nach notwendigem Felgentausch am HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoastRider (21. Januar 2016)

Die Oozy 295 hatte ich auch überlegt, sie dann aber mangels Reserven nicht genannt. Habe die Oozy aber auch schon öfter an einem Rune im Bikepark gesehe.


----------



## RoastRider (21. Januar 2016)

Da ich meinen neuen Rahmen auch ein wenig schützen will, damit er lange gut erhalten bleibt, soll er abgeklebt werden. 
Womit habt ihr eure Banshees abgeklebt? Fertiges Folienkit oder Folie zurechtgeschnitten?
Schonmal Danke an die Gemeinde der Todesfee ;-)


----------



## grey (21. Januar 2016)

3M PU 8591E


----------



## mfux (21. Januar 2016)

Zwar kein Banshee, aber ich nehm Foliatec...


----------



## Frorider86 (21. Januar 2016)

Ich habe die INVISI Folie drauf
http://www.invisiframe.co.uk/BANSHEE


----------



## deralteser (21. Januar 2016)

3M "Scotchguard PU 8591E" ca. 360 Mikrometer Dicke. Habe 120mm x 1m gekauft. Da blieb aber noch schön was übrig.


----------



## Mr.A (21. Januar 2016)

ja, exakt die 3M Folie kauf ich auch schon seit Jahren


----------



## sirios (21. Januar 2016)

Bezüglich Oozy 295 Trail kann ich folgendes beisteuern: Die Felge hat bei mir alle Parkeinsätze (Lac Blanc und Winterberg) soweit gut überstanden. Durch nen groben Fahrfehler hab ich sie mir allerdings dann schön verbogen. Bin in ner "Rinne" auf der Winterberg DH hängen geblieben und hab die Felge dann in sich etwas verdreht. Darüber würde der Spoon 32 Laufradsatz den ich seitdem im Park fahre nur lachen . Oozy Trail taugt für Enduro und auch für Park bis zu ner gewissen Grenze.


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Januar 2016)

Banshee Pyre ist auch mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrewam (23. Januar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hope Tech Enduro oder Tech DH mit Evo4 Naben.  Wenn mein DT E1900 durch ist kommt definitiv der Tech Enduro dran. Hast PN!


Habe einen neuen hope tech enduro lrs zu verkaufen falls du interesse hast

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Januar 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Habe einen neuen hope tech enduro lrs zu verkaufen falls du interesse hast
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


Danke aber solange ich den DT noch nicht geschrottet hab besteht kein Bedarf. Hab auch eine Gabel und einen Dämpfer die einen Service benötigen und dann ist erstmal Ebbe.


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Januar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Danke aber solange ich den DT noch nicht geschrottet hab besteht kein Bedarf. Hab auch eine Gabel und einen Dämpfer die einen Service benötigen und dann ist erstmal Ebbe.



Den Service kannst du doch selber machen, dann sparst du einiges


----------



## tokla4130 (23. Januar 2016)

Hi,
gestern ist das hier fertig geworden, dass wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten! Nächste Woche stricke ich noch schwarze Hope Pro Evo 2 rein und es bekommt die gleichen Griffe in Weiß! Morgen ist Jungfernfahrt


----------



## FastFabi93 (23. Januar 2016)

Schick, schick ! 

Welche Kassette + Schaltwerk ist das ?


----------



## deralteser (23. Januar 2016)

@tokla4130 Gefällt mir gut der Aufbau. Mit den weissen Griffen wird es noch besser! Ist das Banshee Zeichen auf dem Steuerrohr eigentlich nicht eloxiert (poliertes Alu des Rahmens)? Viel Spaß bei der Jungfernfahrt!

@FastFabi93
Sollte 11Fach XT sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (23. Januar 2016)

@deralteser 
soweit ich weis ist das ein Aufkleber


----------



## tokla4130 (23. Januar 2016)

@deralteser Danke! Ja, ist ein Aufkleber!
Und ja 11 fach XT mit 11-42er Kassette


----------



## deralteser (23. Januar 2016)

tokla4130 schrieb:


> @deralteser Danke! Ja, ist ein Aufkleber!
> Und ja 11 fach XT mit 11-42er Kassette


Gute Wahl. Bin mit meiner absolut zufrieden. Super Preis-Leistung.


----------



## tokla4130 (23. Januar 2016)

Gut zu hören!
Kann's kaum abwarten es morgen selbst auszuprobieren...
Auch wegen dem ovalen Kettenblatt, bin gespannt ob ich was merke!


----------



## deralteser (23. Januar 2016)

Schön wars heute


----------



## tokla4130 (23. Januar 2016)

Super das Spitfire in gelb-blau  
Und schön verschneit bei euch, so schön weiß werde ichs morgen sicher nicht haben


----------



## deralteser (23. Januar 2016)

tokla4130 schrieb:


> Super das Spitfire in gelb-blau
> Und schön verschneit bei euch, so schön weiß werde ichs morgen sicher nicht haben



Danke! Bei uns in Dortmund liegt kein Schnee.  Hier gibt es nur Schlamm. Wir sind nach Willingen gefahren. Das Kreuz steht auf dem Ettelsberg. Die Abfahrt war absolut geil: Tempo machen, Arsch nach hinten und laufen lassen. Der Aufstieg war wirklich eher ein Aufstieg. Mit fahren war da leider nicht viel. Alles total pampig. Hat uns "Flachlandtirolern" aber wie immer viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## RoastRider (23. Januar 2016)

@tokla4130 sehr schönes Spitfire. Ein Monarch + in weiß wäre der Hammer.


----------



## FastFabi93 (23. Januar 2016)

@FastFabi93
Sollte 11Fach XT sein.[/QUOTE]

Dann gleich noch eine Frage, kurzes oder langes Schaltwerk ?


----------



## deralteser (24. Januar 2016)

@FastFabi93

Ich hab an meinem Spitfire ein mittellanges. Schau mal in meine Fotos:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1936594?in=set
Denke, es wird bei tokla4130 auch ein mittellanges sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokla4130 (24. Januar 2016)

@FastFabi93 Ist ein mittellanges Schaltwerk, war kinderleicht einzustellen und schaltet schön knackig. Aber habs ja bis jetzt nur im Montageständer ausprobiert. Heute Mittag direkt Härtetest im Schneematsch...
@RoastRider Das wäre echt was! Gibts den aktuellen Monarch+ denn überhaupt in weiß?


----------



## RoastRider (24. Januar 2016)

Da ich den weißen M+ nur mit anodisierter Kolbenstange kenne, würde ich sagen das es der Vorgänger war. Aber evtl. Decals mit weißem Hintergrund. Billiger und bei Nichtgefallen schneller zu entfernen ;-)


----------



## tokla4130 (24. Januar 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> Aber evtl. Decals mit weißem Hintergrund. Billiger und bei Nichtgefallen schneller zu entfernen ;-)


Sehr gute Idee, hätte ich auch drauf kommen können 
Die Gabel bekommt auch noch neue Decals, die sollten nächste Woche kommen.
Irgendwie schön, das so ein Rad nie wirklich fertig ist...


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Januar 2016)

@Freerider1504
Ich werde meine Pike wohl zu MST schicken. Den Luftkammerservice vom CCDB werde ich vermutlich selbst machen. Muss mich mal einlesen.

edit: Toll! Die Dichtungen gibt's nicht zu kaufen. Bleibt also auch nur einsenden. 

@deralteser
Schöne Pics!  Bei mir geht's heute auf die Piste. Gott sei Dank ohne Schnee. Ein modifizierter Drop u ein paar Klamotten müssen eingeweiht werden. 

@tokla4130 Schönes Spitty!  Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## brillenboogie (24. Januar 2016)

Die Pike selbst zu servicen ist ein Kinderspiel, zumindest der kleine Ölservice ist in 10 min locker erledigt.


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Januar 2016)

@brillenboogie Klar, aber mit Service meine ich einen kompletten Service. Das lasse ich lieber machen!


----------



## tokla4130 (24. Januar 2016)

So, out for a ride!


----------



## ar_jay (24. Januar 2016)

.. edit


----------



## ar_jay (24. Januar 2016)

mal ne Frage bezüglich der Kettenlinie beim 150er Hinterbau in einem Spitty - passt das noch oder gibt es da Nachteile. Ich kenn es eigentlich nur das man die 150er bei 83er BB macht.

Hintergrund ist, ich hab da eine LRS im Auge der mir sehr gut gefallen würde, leider aber mit 150er Nabe. Verbaut ist 1fach vorne und hinten 10fach 11-42, irgendwann 11fach mit 11-45. 

Der zweite Vorteil wäre das ich den LRS dann auch im Darkside fahren könnte und somit theoretisch für beide Bikes auch immer n Backup habe falls mal was sein sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Januar 2016)

Mal wieder das Banshee bewegt, war mega geil  Endlich eine Abwechslung zum Rolle fahren.

Die Karre rennt wie verrückt 

Ps. Letztes Bild mit der Marzocchi, hab billig ne 36 Fox Talas geschossen 

Anhang anzeigen 456531


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Januar 2016)

Hier mal mein Beitrag zum Sonntag. 





 
Und noch ein Foto für die Galerie ...


----------



## deralteser (24. Januar 2016)

Der kleine Ast hat es aber in sich gehabt


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Januar 2016)

@deralteser
Jo war ne fiese Miniwurzel. Bin froh das es Schlüsselbein hat gehalten.


----------



## RoastRider (25. Januar 2016)

Jetzt brauch es keine Wanderer oder Förster mehr, jetzt baut der Wald schon selbst Fallstricke


----------



## ma.sel (25. Januar 2016)

Mein Spitfire ist endlich fertig. Muss nur noch die Leitungen kürzen. Freue mich schon mega auf die erste fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (25. Januar 2016)

Und da sag noch einer, das die 2016er Farben blöd sind....
Der Aufbau ist sehr schön! Klasse mit der Mattoc!


----------



## tokla4130 (25. Januar 2016)

@ma.sel Sehr cool mit der roten Gabel!
Du kannst dich auch echt freuen, das Ding fährt richtig gut!
Hab's gestern nicht geschont und es hat alles ohne Murren mitgemacht.


----------



## Mr.A (25. Januar 2016)

ja, sehr schönes spitfire  Ich glaub die Farbe würde ich dieses Jahr auch wählen


----------



## 21XC12 (25. Januar 2016)

@ma.sel
Gabel und Rahmen harmonieren sehr schön!


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Januar 2016)

Sehr sehr schöner Aufbau, die Mattoc passt perfekt


----------



## RoastRider (25. Januar 2016)

Wow, das Spitfire in grau/rot und dann die rote Mattoc. Tres chic.


----------



## NoStyle (25. Januar 2016)

Junge junge, hier sind aber wieder schöne neue Bikes am Start !!!


----------



## Pilatus (25. Januar 2016)

sehr schick.
gibt es nicht von Kore einen Vorbau in genau dem Rot der Mattoc?
das wäre das I-Tüpfelchen...


----------



## deralteser (25. Januar 2016)

Naaaa....nicht zuviel des guten


----------



## frogmatic (25. Januar 2016)

Pilatus schrieb:


> sehr schick.
> gibt es nicht von Kore einen Vorbau in genau dem Rot der Mattoc?
> das wäre das I-Tüpfelchen...


Es gibt den Answer Attac in genau dem Rot der Mattoc...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.sel (25. Januar 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Es gibt den Answer Attac in genau dem Rot der Mattoc...


Ja hatte ich auch überlegt, aber ich habe mich in den Joystick Vorbau verliebt


----------



## andrewam (25. Januar 2016)

Wie lange habt Ihr so auf eure Spitfire Rahmen warten müssen? Ich hab meinen beim Händler ende November bestellt und warte noch immer! Immerhin habe ich dann die Chance alle drei Rahmenfarben nebeneinander zu vergleichen obwohl ich mir schon sicher bin, dass es dann das schwarze modell wird 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## NoStyle (25. Januar 2016)

Die Wartezeit ist zum Teil recht unterschiedlich. Ich musste damals schlanke 6 Monate warten, bei anderen ging es deutlich schneller!!! Kommt darauf an wie beim Zeitpunkt der Bestellung der Produktions- oder Transport- oder Lager-Status ist ...


----------



## deralteser (25. Januar 2016)

ar_jay schrieb:


> mal ne Frage bezüglich der Kettenlinie beim 150er Hinterbau in einem Spitty - passt das noch oder gibt es da Nachteile. Ich kenn es eigentlich nur das man die 150er bei 83er BB macht.
> 
> Hintergrund ist, ich hab da eine LRS im Auge der mir sehr gut gefallen würde, leider aber mit 150er Nabe. Verbaut ist 1fach vorne und hinten 10fach 11-42, irgendwann 11fach mit 11-45.
> 
> Der zweite Vorteil wäre das ich den LRS dann auch im Darkside fahren könnte und somit theoretisch für beide Bikes auch immer n Backup habe falls mal was sein sollte






*Ich habe zu der Angelegenheit mit Michael von Banshee geschrieben:

*

_Hi Keith,


Please would you kindly be able to tell me about the differences in the chainline for the following listed specs for the 2016 Banshee Spitfire?
Actually I run the Shimano XT 1x11 RD Setup with a 11-42 Shimano XT Cassette and Race Face Turbine Cinch cranks with 32 tooth chainring.


So, is there any difference in the chainline between running a 142/12mm or a 150mm/12mm rear hub, with the each possible dropout for sure? 


Thanks very much in advance!

Cheers, xxx_


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


_Hey xxx,

Yes there will be a difference in chainline with the different dropout options.

With a 12x142 on the Spitfire, your chainline will be just right with a normal BB and crank set up (1 drive side spacer on the Race Face BB)

If you go with the 12x150 this will definitely move things out a little bit, and 83mm BB like on our Darkside will line up best with a 12x150. However with a 1x11 drivetrain you shouldn’t have issues adjusting the front ring to accommodate using spacers, or running on the opposite side of the spider etc. I know the Cinch system has lots of built in adjustment options.

Might be best to check directly with Shimano or Race Face if you have additional questions about running a 73mm BB crankset with a 12x150 hub spacing to get their advice.

Here is a document that Race Face has published to go over the Q Factors for different chainline set ups.

http://www.raceface.com/comp/inst/Crank_Q-factors_and_chainlines.pdf

Thanks!






Ride On, 

Michael

Banshee bikes_



*Ich hoffe das hilft etwas bei der Entscheidung, ob es nun 150mm oder 142mm am Spitfire Hinterbau werden soll. Es kommen halt ein paar Variablen zusammen.*


----------



## bobtailoner (25. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte die rote Kombination am 15er Rune.
Der Vorbau war mir aber zu kurz daher hab ich ihn wieder runter gehauen.
Optik finde ich ganz gut,
Fahre ihn nun auch wieder in schwarz und 40mm beim '16er Rune


----------



## numinisflo (25. Januar 2016)

Die rot/rot Kombination sieht genial aus. Und am nächsten Ratt kommt mir auch mal ne Kurbel von Hope dran.


----------



## FastFabi93 (25. Januar 2016)

@bobtailoner 

Darf man fragen, welcher Lenker mit wieviel Rise das auf dem Bild ist ?


----------



## Pilatus (25. Januar 2016)

das rot mit rot sieht schon gut aus.


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Januar 2016)

Die Hope Kurbel veredelt jedes Rad  @bobtailoner Sehr geiles Teil 

Mein Pyre fährt auch gern im Dunkeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (25. Januar 2016)

Am Rune in raw hatte ich einen chromag fubar mit 25mm, 780mm breit.
Mittlerweile fahre ich einen Thomson dh mit 12mm rise und 800er breite.
Die Hope Kurbel ist ein Traum. Da ich aber die Race Face für umme bekommen habe bin ich irgendwann mal gewechselt


----------



## tokla4130 (25. Januar 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Wie lange habt Ihr so auf eure Spitfire Rahmen warten müssen? Ich hab meinen beim Händler ende November bestellt und warte noch immer! Immerhin habe ich dann die Chance alle drei Rahmenfarben nebeneinander zu vergleichen obwohl ich mir schon sicher bin, dass es dann das schwarze modell wird
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


Hab auf meins nur 3 Tage warten müssen, war aber das letzte schwarze in L ab Lager.
Hab bei Komking bestellt, laut denen kommen die nächsten schwarzen erst wieder im März!


----------



## FastFabi93 (26. Januar 2016)

@bobtailoner
Danke für die Auskunft


----------



## ar_jay (26. Januar 2016)

@*deralteser *Danke für die Info - so in etwa hab ich das schon befürchtet

sonst noch jemand Erfahrung mit 150er Hinterbauten im Spitty


----------



## frogmatic (26. Januar 2016)

ar_jay schrieb:


> sonst noch jemand Erfahrung mit 150er Hinterbauten im Spitty


Hi,

wir haben einige Räder mit 150mm Hinterbau - allerdings haben wir dann auch Tretlagerer mit breiterer Kettenlinie, ich habe speziell noch nicht ausprobiert wie es mit der normalen funktioniert. Wir fahren noch klassisch 9-/10-fach...

Ich habe allerdings ein Alltagsrad mit Vierkantlager, an dem die Welle wohl etwas zu kurz ist, das verschaltet beim Rückwärtstreten (2x9 Schaltung).
Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich abraten, aber Versuch macht kluch...

Als old school boy fahre ich noch ISIS an einigen Rädern, da wäre ggf. ein Weg ein 73mm Lager mit 128mm Welle zu verbauen, hat mein Sohn so am Alutech Pudel - funktionert einwandfrei.

Was für einen Antrieb wolltest du denn gleich fahren...?
Bei Vierarm-Kurbeln und einem Kettenblatt bestünde noch die Möglichkeit, das Kettenblatt auf die äußere statt die mittlere Position zu montieren.


----------



## US. (26. Januar 2016)

ar_jay schrieb:


> mal ne Frage bezüglich der Kettenlinie beim 150er Hinterbau in einem Spitty - passt das noch oder gibt es da Nachteile. Ich kenn es eigentlich nur das man die 150er bei 83er BB macht.
> 
> Hintergrund ist, ich hab da eine LRS im Auge der mir sehr gut gefallen würde, leider aber mit 150er Nabe. Verbaut ist 1fach vorne und hinten 10fach 11-42, irgendwann 11fach mit 11-45.



Hallo,

die Kettenlinie bei einem 73er Tretlager liegt je nach Hersteller bei 49 (SRAM) bis 51mm (Race face).
Das mittlere Ritzel einer 11-fach Kassette bei einem 135er/142er Hinterbau liegt bei 44,5mm.
D.h. die Kurbel (eigentlich das Kettenblatt) sitzt mind. 4,5mm zu weit rechts.

Bei einem 83er Gehäuse liegt die Kettenlinie bei 56,5mm bis 58mm
Bei einem 150er/157er Hinterbau liegt die 11-fach Kassette bei 51,5mm.
D.h. die Kurbel sitzt 5mm zu weit rechts.

Kombiniert man nun ein 73 Gehäuse (49er Kettenlinie) mit einem 150er Hinterbau (51,5mm) liegt die Kurbel nur 1,5mm zu weit links.
Die Kombination ist daher passender als das übliche 73/142 oder 83/150.

In gewissen Grenzen lässt sich die Kettenlinie zudem anpassen.
Ich würde vorne auf eine 52er Kettenlinie gehen und dann mit dem 150er Hinterbau kombinieren

Übrigens hat Nicolai anfangs bei ION 18 genau das gemacht: 73er Tretlager mit 150er Hinterbau.
Das Problem dabei ist eher, daß die Kurbeln zu nah an den Hinterbau kommen oder die Ferse hängenbleibt.
Ein weiteres Problem ist die Kollision eines großen Kettenblatts mit der Kettenstrebe.
Diese Gründe sind verantwortlich dafür, daß wir üblicherweise mit einer dezentrierten Kettenlinie fahren müssen.

Ich persönlich versuche immer die Kettenlinie halbwegs passend hinzubekommen und habe daher meine Race Face Kurbel (serienmässig 51mm) auf 47mm gebracht (bei 142er Hinterbau) Mit 51mm ist es grausam....

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (26. Januar 2016)

US. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Kettenlinie bei einem 73er Tretlager liegt je nach Hersteller bei 49 (SRAM) bis 51mm (Race face).
> Das mittlere Ritzel einer 11-fach Kassette bei einem 135er/142er Hinterbau liegt bei 44,5mm.
> ...


d.h. 73er tretlager mit sram 1fach boost kettenblatt (chainline 52mm) kombiniert mit 150er hinterbau und 11fach kassette müsste einwandfrei funktionieren?


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Januar 2016)

Bei mir war's umgekehrt. Ich hatte 83BB iVm 142 Dropouts am Darkside. Habe das Kettenblatt um 2mm Richtung Tretlager gespacert. In Verbindung mit ner Rennradkassette hat das relativ gut gefunzt. Mit 11-36 war der Schräglauf der Kette auf dem 36t schon extrem. Beim rückwärtspedalieren is die Kette runtergefallen. Also wird es sich umgekehrt wohl nicht besser verhalten. Vermutlich läuft die Kette auf den 36t bzw 42t gut, aber auf den kleinen Ritzel rutscht die Kette durch oder schaltet ungewollt hoch. [edit: ... oder schaltet vom 42t ungewollt runter] Also ich würde es nicht versuchen. Du ärgerst dich nur wenn du alles auf 142 zurückbauen musst.


----------



## grey (26. Januar 2016)

Schräglauf sollte man auf den kleinen ritzeln eher verkraften als auf den großen, ich würds auch versuchen.

Mirfe hat im Zuge der 1xX Geschichte auch desöfteren erwähnt, dass die Kette möglichst zum 42t gerade zulaufen soll, also wirklich weit innen.
Ghostshifting auf den hohen Gängen ist aber gut möglich.


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Januar 2016)

US. schrieb:


> Kombiniert man nun ein 73 Gehäuse (49er Kettenlinie) mit einem 150er Hinterbau (51,5mm) liegt die Kurbel nur 1,5mm zu weit links.
> 
> ... und habe daher meine Race Face Kurbel (serienmässig 51mm) auf 47mm gebracht (bei 142er Hinterbau) Mit 51mm ist es grausam...


 
Glaube 2,5mm oder?

Ich fahr ne RF 73BB mit 142 Dropouts. Bisher konnte ich nichts negatives feststellen. 

Interessanter Beitrag!


----------



## deralteser (26. Januar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Glaube 2,5mm oder?
> 
> Ich fahr ne RF 73BB mit 142 Dropouts. Bisher konnte ich nichts negatives feststellen.
> 
> Interessanter Beitrag!


+1


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. Januar 2016)

Wieso haben die ganzen 1-fach Kurbeln eigentlich eine ~49-51er Kettenlinie? Ich selbst bin mit 47-48mm vollends zufrieden! Weiter draußen wird dann bergauf schon seltsam. Liegt's daran, dass sich bei vielen Bikes sonst Kettenblätter mit ein paar mehr Zähnen nicht mehr ausgehen und am Rahmen streifen würden? Was ist denn der Grund, wieso die alle so weit außen bauen?


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Januar 2016)

Muss mich korrigieren. Ich bin die RF 73BB mit 142 Dropouts gefahren und jetzt is ne Sram Kurbel dran. Hab ich grad ganz verdrängt. Die RF Kurbel bin ich in Kombination mit einem X9 Type 2 und 42t von OneUp gefahren. Die Dämpfung des Schaltwerks ging irgendwann flöten und dann bin ich auf die X1 Gruppe umgestiegen. Das war dann schon eine spürbare Verbesserung was wohl aber nicht an der Kettenlinie lag.


----------



## andrewam (26. Januar 2016)

Danke euch für die Infos zu den Lieferzeiten. Habe zufällig gerade heute eine Mail bekommen in dem der Schweizer Banshee Vertrieb in Mervelier mir erklärt hat das die bikes nun auf dem weg zu ihm sind! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## US. (26. Januar 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Wieso haben die ganzen 1-fach Kurbeln eigentlich eine ~49-51er Kettenlinie? Ich selbst bin mit 47-48mm vollends zufrieden! Weiter draußen wird dann bergauf schon seltsam. Liegt's daran, dass sich bei vielen Bikes sonst Kettenblätter mit ein paar mehr Zähnen nicht mehr ausgehen und am Rahmen streifen würden? Was ist denn der Grund, wieso die alle so weit außen bauen?



Genau. Bei kleinerer Kettenlinie kollidieren große Kettenblätter potentiell mit den Kettenstreben.
Aus diesem Grund bietet z.B. Bionicon die Kettenblätter mit gestaffelter Kettenlinie an. Also z.B. 47mm für 28Z, 49mm für 32Z, ...



grey schrieb:


> Schräglauf sollte man auf den kleinen ritzeln eher verkraften als auf den großen, ich würds auch versuchen.
> 
> Mirfe hat im Zuge der 1xX Geschichte auch desöfteren erwähnt, dass die Kette möglichst zum 42t gerade zulaufen soll, also wirklich weit innen.
> Ghostshifting auf den hohen Gängen ist aber gut möglich.



Ja, das große Ritzel ist kritischer als das kleine, da zusätzlich der Schaltwerkkäfig maximal gespannt ist (Zug auch auf dem unteren Trum) und alleine durch die Größe des Ritzels weniger Weg bleibt um die Verschränkung aufzufangen.

Je größer die Ritzel werden umso wichtiger wird eine saubere Kettenlinie. Ich mag das mahlende Geräusch, das Folge einer zu große Verschränkung ist, nicht besonders. Und auch runterfallende Kette beim Rückwärtstreten ist unschön.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. Januar 2016)

Gestern wieder Nightride, bei herrlichen fühlingshaften Temperaturen #Winterpokal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (27. Januar 2016)

Moin zusammen,
ich habe noch einen Satz Huber-Buchsen für den CCDBA (CS) loszuwerden, passt in alle aktuellen Rahmen soweit ich weiß. Falls die jemand möchte für einen schmalen Taler, gerne PN. (halbes Jahr alt, neue Gleitlager). Ausserdem auch einen Satz neue SKF Lager...


----------



## tokla4130 (29. Januar 2016)

Hi,
heute morgen ein schönes Ründchen gedreht...


----------



## Seppl- (29. Januar 2016)

Auf ein neues, suche XL Rahmen, tausche gerne gegen meinen L von 2014 (letztes Jahr orange lackiert, da das Grün beschissen war) 

Vielleicht möchte ein XL Fahrer bisschen was verspielteres ;-)


----------



## deralteser (29. Januar 2016)

Habe heute den 50er Spank Vorbau mit einem 40er Reverse getauscht. Das bike hat mir so nochmal viel besser gefallen. Was ich jetzt noch probieren möchte ist ein 40er Vorbau mit 15°Steigung (Spank und Reverse haben 0°). Gibts hier Tips ausser "Sixpack Menace" (gefällt nicht wirklich) und "Azonic" (recht schwer)?


----------



## Seppl- (29. Januar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Habe heute den 50er Spank Vorbau mit einem 40er Reverse getauscht. Das bike hat mir so nochmal viel besser gefallen. Was ich jetzt noch probieren möchte ist ein 40er Vorbau mit 15°Steigung (Spank und Reverse haben 0°). Gibts hier Tips ausser "Sixpack Menace" (gefällt nicht wirklich) und "Azonic" (recht schwer)?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 458022


Warum nicht mehr Rise am Lenker? Oder is das was anderes wenn der Vorbau hoch kommt ?


----------



## tokla4130 (29. Januar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Habe heute den 50er Spank Vorbau mit einem 40er Reverse getauscht. Das bike hat mir so nochmal viel besser gefallen. Was ich jetzt noch probieren möchte ist ein 40er Vorbau mit 15°Steigung (Spank und Reverse haben 0°). Gibts hier Tips ausser "Sixpack Menace" (gefällt nicht wirklich) und "Azonic" (recht schwer)?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 458022



Mit 15° und 40mm fällt mir nichts ein. Aber wenn 10° reichen würden, gäbs den Renthal Duo in 40mm.


----------



## deralteser (29. Januar 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Warum nicht mehr Rise am Lenker? Oder is das was anderes wenn der Vorbau hoch kommt ?


Ich mag nicht noch mehr Reis


----------



## deralteser (29. Januar 2016)

tokla4130 schrieb:


> Mit 15° und 40mm fällt mir nichts ein. Aber wenn 10° reichen würden, gäbs den Renthal Duo in 40mm.


Ups...diese Renthal Geschichten sind mir auch ein Dorn im Auge. Knacken usw. hab ich kein Nerv drauf


----------



## tokla4130 (29. Januar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Ups...diese Renthal Geschichten sind mir auch ein Dorn im Auge. Knacken usw. hab ich kein Nerv drauf


Echt? Den Duo hatte ich an meiner alten Karre, hat nicht einmal geknackt!
Aber es sollten ja sowieso 15° sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (29. Januar 2016)

@deralteser
Ich werfe mal noch den Hope AM/FR in 50mm mit 20 Grad Steigung in den Raum. Einfach einen Spacer weniger unterm Vorbau und dann könnte das evtl passen.

>Klick<

Wo's den zum guten Kurs gibt ...


----------



## DonSchoeni (29. Januar 2016)

Etwas Fett zwischen die Hälften und dann knarzt nichts!
Geht um den Renthal Duo.


----------



## deralteser (29. Januar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @deralteser
> Ich werfe mal noch den Hope AM/FR in 50mm mit 20 Grad Steigung in den Raum. Einfach einen Spacer weniger unterm Vorbau und dann könnte das evtl passen.
> 
> >Klick<
> ...


OK. Hast gewonnen. Das Thema ist erledigt  Vielen Dank für Eure Tips 

Edit: Mmmhh der ist ja 50mm. Da muss Ich doch noch suchen. ...


----------



## US. (29. Januar 2016)

Hi,

bei einem 40mm Vorbau wirkt sich der Winkel auf die Höhe ja kaum aus. Zwischen 40mm bei 15deg und 40mm bei den üblichen 6deg liegen gerade mal 5mm. Syntace Megaforce gibts sogar in 30mm. Den find ich recht ansprechend.


----------



## 21XC12 (29. Januar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Mmmhh der ist ja 50mm. Da muss Ich doch noch suchen. ...


 
Wie wird denn die Länge des Vorbaus gemessen? Bei einem Vorbau ohne Steigung vom Mittelpunkt der Klemmung am Schaft zum Mittelpunkt der Klemmung am Lenker? Ist das korrekt? 

Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die 50mm an der 20° Steigung gemessen werden. Wenn dem so wäre muss man im Vergleich mit einem Vorbau ohne Steigung noch ~3mm abziehen. Effektiv wäre er also 7mm länger. Ich hoffe man versteht was ich meine ...





Genaugenommen müsste man noch den Lenkwinkel berücksichtigen. Ein Vorbau ohne Steigung hat am Spitfire schon eine Steigung von 23,5° durch den 66,5° Lenkwinkel.

Kann vielleicht jemand der Ahnung von der Materie hat mal was dazu sagen? Ich liege beruflich in einer völlig anderen Richtung und habe da keinen blassen Schimmer ob meine Theorie stimmt.


----------



## 21XC12 (29. Januar 2016)

US. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei einem 40mm Vorbau wirkt sich der Winkel auf die Höhe ja kaum aus. Zwischen 40mm bei 15deg und 40mm bei den üblichen 6deg liegen gerade mal 5mm. Syntace Megaforce gibts sogar in 30mm. Den find ich recht ansprechend.


Hallo,

du scheinst dich ja gut auszukennen. Kannst du vielleicht was zu meinem obigen Beitrag sagen?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (29. Januar 2016)

Aus meiner Sicht wird die Länge so gemessen wie in deinem bespiel die länge von 47mm angetragen ist. Also gena senkrecht zum Gabelschaft. Und ja, jeder 0deg Vorbau weist einen Winkel entsprechend dem Steuerrohrwinkel auf. Gruss Uwe


----------



## 21XC12 (29. Januar 2016)

US. schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht wird die Länge so gemessen wie in deinem bespiel die länge von 47mm angetragen ist. Also gena senkrecht zum Gabelschaft. Und ja, jeder 0deg Vorbau weist einen Winkel entsprechend dem Steuerrohrwinkel auf. Gruss Uwe


Danke!


----------



## deralteser (29. Januar 2016)

Super! Danke für die Infos!


----------



## DAKAY (29. Januar 2016)

US. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei einem 40mm Vorbau wirkt sich der Winkel auf die Höhe ja kaum aus. Zwischen 40mm bei 15deg und 40mm bei den üblichen 6deg liegen gerade mal 5mm. Syntace Megaforce gibts sogar in 30mm. Den find ich recht ansprechend.



Da es ja um 0° zu 15° geht sollte es aber etwa das doppelte an höhe ausmachen, oder?


----------



## deralteser (30. Januar 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Da es ja um 0° zu 15° geht sollte es aber etwa das doppelte an höhe ausmachen, oder?


Das denke ich auch, oder liege ich da jetzt komplett falsch?


----------



## 21XC12 (30. Januar 2016)

Das is doch einfache Mathematik. 

>Klick<


----------



## US. (30. Januar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Das is doch einfache Mathematik.
> 
> >Klick<



So ist es 
Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, daß bei derart kurzen Vorbauten die Höhenauswirkung so gering ist, daß es sich kaum lohnt da groß rumzutun. Übrigens sind auch nicht alle Vorbauten gleich hoch, unabhängig der Winkel.
Ich würde einfach ein Modell wählen, daß leicht ist und gefällt und die Höhe über Lenkerrise in Kombination mit Spacer anpassen.
Man kann auch noch über den Steuersatz etwa holen indem man EC-Cups verbaut. In meinem Rune-Album ist ein Bild vom Reset-Steuersatz, der zusätzlich 15mm Höhe bringt.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## DAKAY (30. Januar 2016)

Ein cm is dann aber nicht mal sooo wenig, denn über Steuersatz und Spacer geht ja auch nur wenn der Gabelschaft es noch hergibt (schaut beim Spitty von @deralteser nicht so aus).
Und Lenker mit ü30 Rise wäre rein Optisch auch nix für mich.


----------



## deralteser (30. Januar 2016)

@DAKAY Die Schaftlänge limitiert die Idee mit den Spacern, richtig. Ich versuche es jetzt mit einem 40mm riserbar. Letztlich kommt es aufs Fahrgefühl an, da ist die Optik mal eher sekundär. Falls mir der 40er riser immer noch nicht reichen sollte, kann ich versuchebön, es mit dem Vorbauwinkel weiter anzupassen. Da hat der Kollege US. schon vollkommen recht.


----------



## frfreshman (30. Januar 2016)

40er Riser:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (30. Januar 2016)

OK, kann man sich anschauen


----------



## deralteser (30. Januar 2016)

frfreshman schrieb:


> 40er Riser:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 458321


Habe grad in Deinen Bildern gestöbert. Den blauen Spitty Rahmen bist Du ja auch mit nem 40er riser gefahren. Ich bin mal gespannt - mir fehlt wirklich nicht viel, um eine für mich angenehmere, aufrechtere Position zu erreichen.


----------



## Seppl- (30. Januar 2016)

frfreshman schrieb:


> 40er Riser:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 458321


also ich persönlich mag das ja sehr gerne, wenn ich schon diese flatbars sehe.... brrrrr
so n anständiger Riser is halt bisschen "oldschool" wie ich finde, das kann man schon gut ansehen!


----------



## deralteser (30. Januar 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> also ich persönlich mag das ja sehr gerne, wenn ich schon diese flatbars sehe.... brrrrr
> so n anständiger Riser is halt bisschen "oldschool" wie ich finde, das kann man schon gut ansehen!


Habe an anderen bikes mit flatbars auch nur Probleme bekommen. Sprich: Verspannungen im HWS und LWS Bereich. Optisch stehe ich sehr auf 30er. Allerdings erinnere ich mich auch gerne an die 50er, die ich füher mal verbaut hatte....





Mann, war das ne Karre


----------



## Seppl- (30. Januar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Habe an anderen bikes mit flatbars auch nur Probleme bekommen. Sprich: Verspannungen im HWS und LWS Bereich. Optisch stehe ich sehr auf 30er. Allerdings erinnere ich mich auch an die 50er, die ich füher mal verbaut hatte....


es muss halt passen, bei mir passt es auch nur mit spacer und riser, mein vorbau baut derzeit sogar auch noch bisschen auf.

Aber ich muss ja eh was ändern, vorbau is schon ein 60er, bin schon 2 mal über den lenker, steh einfach gefühlt zu weit vorne und es läuft wohl nur auf einen längeren rahmen raus.

Edit:

Yeah was n geiles teil! bin auch mal so ne Karre gefahren, naja ähnlich. Haro x3 Extreme


----------



## deralteser (30. Januar 2016)

@Seppl- 
Schade, das es Dir nicht 100%ig passt.


----------



## Seppl- (30. Januar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> @Seppl-
> Schade, das es Dir nicht 100%ig passt.


ja total, nervt mich auch selbst an.
da spielt auch noch bisschen der Respekt bzw der Schisser ne kleine rolle denke ich, nach den zwei unfällen letztes Jahr, bin ich recht Steif und unentspannt, vielleicht würde es sogar gehen, aber derzeit tue ich mir irgendwie schwer bergab.


----------



## 21XC12 (30. Januar 2016)

Ich habe mir einen 5mm Riser ans Darkside gebaut. Einmal gefahren und direkt wieder abgebaut. 30mm Rise müssen es schon sein. Am Spitfire habe ich 15mm. Aber auch da könnte ich mir einen 30er vorstellen. Ich habe ja einen 30er in blau über. Zum testen reicht der, aber optisch passt er garnicht zum Rad.


----------



## DAKAY (30. Januar 2016)

Von Flatbars halte ich auch nicht viel, 15 - 20mm Rise finde ich Optisch am ansprechendsten und hat mir an den Rädern die ich in letzter Zeit mal gefahren bin auch getaugt. Bin mal gespannt wie ich am 16er Rune hinkommen werde, das ist ja etwas flacher als das 15er, wo mir 0°Vorbau und 20mm RF-Atlas Lenker gut passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 294333 (30. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub' ich hab mein Fahrrad hier noch nicht gepostet; deshalb hier mal mein Fahrrad:


----------



## Seppl- (30. Januar 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Ich glaub' ich hab mein Fahrrad hier noch nicht gepostet; deshalb hier mal mein Fahrrad:


Schönes Fahrrad! 

Jemand sollte eine mattoc Galerie eröffnen, soviel tolle Räder mit er tollen Gabel sieht man derzeit!


----------



## frfreshman (30. Januar 2016)

Nochmal zur Geo dazu, mal ganz abgesehen von optischen Gesichtspunkten:
Mehr rise (Lenker) dafür weniger stack (spacer) führen zu höherem (effektiven) reach Wert.
Bezugnehmend auf bestimmte gewünschte Griffhöhe ( und Position).


----------



## Seppl- (30. Januar 2016)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Geo dazu, mal ganz abgesehen von optischen Gesichtspunkten:
> Mehr rise (Lenker) dafür weniger stack (spacer) führen zu höherem (effektiven) reach Wert.


Bedeutet wenn ich, da ja gefühlt zu wenig Reach, mehr Rise fahren würde, weniger spacer unter dem Vorbau, das es vielleicht doch langen könnte ?


----------



## DAKAY (30. Januar 2016)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Geo dazu, mal ganz abgesehen von optischen Gesichtspunkten:
> Mehr rise (Lenker) dafür weniger stack (spacer) führen zu höherem (effektiven) reach Wert.
> Bezugnehmend auf bestimmte gewünschte Griffhöhe ( und Position).



Das macht aber nicht wirklich viel aus? 

@Seppl- mit nem 50mm Riser, wenn du ihn weit genug nach vorne drehst, kannst dein Rad 50mm länger machen


----------



## Seppl- (30. Januar 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Das macht aber nicht wirklich viel aus?
> 
> @Seppl- mit nem 50mm Riser, wenn du ihn weit genug nach vorne drehst, kannst dein Rad 50mm länger machen


;-) ja jaja ja ja haha

Soll ja noch fahrbar sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (30. Januar 2016)

Ja ne, is klar 
Sorry, für das Salz in der Wunde


----------



## Seppl- (30. Januar 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Ja ne, is klar
> Sorry, für das Salz in der Wunde


Alles gut, halt ich glücklicher Weise aus ;-)


----------



## böser_wolf (30. Januar 2016)

ich verabschiede mich aus der Banshee Galerie 
Sehr entspannter teil des Forums
Das Spiti ist zerlegt und verkauft 
Mein neues Projekt  kennen ja schon ein paar hier
Aber wer Lust hat hier mal zuschauen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/starling-cycles.785130/


----------



## tokla4130 (30. Januar 2016)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Sehr entspannter teil des Forums



Finde ich auch! Bin neu hier aber schon länger im Forum angemeldet. War aber nie so richtig aktiv, weils teilweise echt anstrengend ist.
Aber hier gibt es keine nervigen Diskussionen und der Umgang ist echt nett  

@böser_wolf Dein neues Projekt hab ich auch schon besucht! Super!!!


----------



## NoStyle (30. Januar 2016)

@böser_wolf : Junge, es war schön mit Dir!   Ganz viel Spaß mit dem neuen Stahl-Geschoß!


----------



## Frorider86 (30. Januar 2016)

...eine Preuße, tief im Feindesland 



 

Poserbild mit Spitfire


 
...und schnell weiter 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## frfreshman (30. Januar 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Bedeutet wenn ich, da ja gefühlt zu wenig Reach, mehr Rise fahren würde, weniger spacer unter dem Vorbau, das es vielleicht doch langen könnte ?



Ein bißchen was gewinnst an Länge.
Manchmal sind es ja wenige mm die gefühlt einen großen Unterschied machen...


----------



## Seppl- (30. Januar 2016)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Ein bißchen was gewinnst an Länge.
> Manchmal sind es ja wenige mm die gefühlt einen großen Unterschied machen...


Ja wie wahr, teste ich einfach aus  

@21XC12 was für n Lenker in blau hast da übrig ?


----------



## deralteser (30. Januar 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Ja wie wahr, teste ich einfach aus
> 
> @21XC12 was für n Lenker in blau hast da übrig ?


Kaum hört er "blau" wird der Seppl spitz


----------



## Seppl- (30. Januar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Kaum hört er "blau" wird der Seppl spitz


Eigentlich ja net, aber passt halt zu meinem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (30. Januar 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Ja wie wahr, teste ich einfach aus
> 
> @21XC12 was für n Lenker in blau hast da übrig ?


Ein Spank Spike 777 ungekürzt. Halt 30er Rise. Paar Macken und Klemmspuren. Bei Interesse schick ich dir gerne mal Bilder.


----------



## Seppl- (30. Januar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ein Spank Spike 777 ungekürzt. Halt 30er Rise. Paar Macken und Klemmspuren. Bei Interesse schick ich dir gerne mal Bilder.


Ja los nehm ich, willst meinen dafür ? Haha


----------



## 21XC12 (30. Januar 2016)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Mein neues Projekt  kennen ja schon ...


Gefällt mir echt gut dein Projekt. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## 21XC12 (30. Januar 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Ja los nehm ich, willst meinen dafür ? Haha


Das bringt mir ja nix, aber vielleicht kannst du mir was anderes anbieten? Ich schreib dir ne Nachricht ...


----------



## Cirest (31. Januar 2016)

eine frage in die banshee runde : ich bin am überlegen mein medium prime gegen ein spitfire einzuschmelzen. hätte ev jemand interesse an nem tausch? vorzugssweise ähnlicher aufbau, 26" raw und medium?


----------



## kona79 (31. Januar 2016)

So der Stand der Dinge


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Januar 2016)

Geiles Gerät!  Is das ne Grade5? Ist das ein L?


----------



## DAKAY (31. Januar 2016)

Ziemlich gut


----------



## kona79 (31. Januar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Geiles Gerät!  Is das ne Grade5? Ist das ein L?


Ja richtig erkannt (Titanfeder -Grade5)
Und Gr.auch super erkannt ...L 

Danke sind einige geile Geräte hier unterwegs ..Banshee halt  

Heut noch Steuersatz gepresst gehabt in Blau ,Kurbel Decals folgen noch sowie an der Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokla4130 (1. Februar 2016)

@kona79 Sehr cool! Das blau schön dezent, an den richtigen Stellen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Februar 2016)

Sehr sehr geil mit den blauen Akzenten 

Als i-Tüpfelchen würde ich noch blaue Kettenblattschrauben verwenden


----------



## kona79 (1. Februar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geil mit den blauen Akzenten
> 
> Als i-Tüpfelchen würde ich noch blaue Kettenblattschrauben verwenden


Das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt gehabt


----------



## kona79 (1. Februar 2016)

An alle anderen ....DANKE LEUTE


----------



## san_andreas (1. Februar 2016)

Sehr schön, bis auf die Feder.


----------



## kona79 (1. Februar 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schön, bis auf die Feder.


Warum ? Du fährst wohl ohne ??  ne spass ,gefällt Dir das blau net ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (1. Februar 2016)

kona79 schrieb:


> So der Stand der DingeAnhang anzeigen 458811 Anhang anzeigen 458812


Also ich finde es auch mega stimmig! 
Was mir noch gut gefallen würde:


----------



## kona79 (1. Februar 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Also ich finde es auch mega stimmig!
> Was mir noch gut gefallen würde:
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 458955


Hmmmm auch ne gute Sache  Danke


----------



## US. (1. Februar 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Also ich finde es auch mega stimmig!
> Was mir noch gut gefallen würde:
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 458955



Bitte nicht. Furchtbar die Teile. Sackschwer, halten nicht, verkratzen.
Wenn schon Alu dann gedrehte leichte Plug Ins.


----------



## Seppl- (1. Februar 2016)

US. schrieb:


> Bitte nicht. Furchtbar die Teile. Sackschwer, halten nicht, verkratzen.
> Wenn schon Alu dann gedrehte leichte Plug Ins.


Da hat wohl jeder andere Erfahrungen 

"Sackschwer" da gehst vorher anständig kacken, das gleicht es wieder aus!!!

Mir Is das Prinzipiell egal was bei mir da dran ist, aber zu dem bike mit diversen Hope teilen, würde das super passen


----------



## deralteser (1. Februar 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> "Sackschwer" da gehst vorher anständig kacken, das gleicht es wieder aus!!!



Bester Mann


----------



## Seppl- (1. Februar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Bester Mann



Hab ne "zu schwer Allergie" jeden früh beim Blick in den Spiegel schlägt es zu, die Ranze schwillt an, jeder denkt "der fettsack" aber es ist doch nur ne Krankheit


----------



## san_andreas (1. Februar 2016)

kona79 schrieb:


> Warum ? Du fährst wohl ohne ??  ne spass ,gefällt Dir das blau net ??




Weder blau, noch Grade5.


----------



## kona79 (1. Februar 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Weder blau, noch Grade5.


Über Farben lässt sich immer Streiten da geschmäcker verschieden sind ,und Grade5 Titanfedern  sind super (k9 ,ti springs) schon alle durch ,und die Feder ist Top!! 

 ...und grosse performance unterschiede merkt man als normal leihe kaum . Ich bin zufrieden


----------



## kona79 (1. Februar 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schön, bis auf die Feder.


Zeig mal dein Banshee


----------



## Deleted 294333 (1. Februar 2016)

Ich muss mal mit dem Irrglauben aufräumen und 'nen befreundeten Arzt zitieren: "Sch**** wiegt nix".
Der Toilettenbesuch spart nix auf der Waage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (1. Februar 2016)

Neu sind:
Scheiss Foto
Der Müllbeutel im Hintergrund
Griffe
Reifen
Sattelklemme


----------



## kona79 (1. Februar 2016)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Neu sind:
> Scheiss Foto
> Der Müllbeutel im Hintergrund
> Griffe
> ...


Wasn das fürn Dämpfer ??


----------



## numinisflo (1. Februar 2016)

Sau guter Bock. Foto hin oder her.

Habs mal verschoben.


----------



## tokla4130 (1. Februar 2016)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Neu sind:
> Scheiss Foto
> Der Müllbeutel im Hintergrund
> Griffe
> ...



Gutes Ding! Ist der Storia Dämpfer gell? Steht dem Rad echt gut!
Den überlege ich mir fürs Spitfire...


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Februar 2016)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Neu sind:
> Scheiss Foto
> Der Müllbeutel im Hintergrund
> Griffe
> ...



Geiler gelber Lappen...

Rad ist auch gut


----------



## BrotherMo (1. Februar 2016)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Neu sind:
> Scheiss Foto
> Der Müllbeutel im Hintergrund
> Griffe
> ...



Bestes!!!


----------



## Seppl- (2. Februar 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Ich muss mal mit dem Irrglauben aufräumen und 'nen befreundeten Arzt zitieren: "Sch**** wiegt nix".
> Der Toilettenbesuch spart nix auf der Waage!



Da solltest mal n selbstversuch machen ;-)


----------



## Seppl- (2. Februar 2016)

Mal wieder meins, neu is der Hintergrund


----------



## deralteser (3. Februar 2016)

*Frage an die Spitfire - Besitzer:*
Was für eine Bremsscheibengröße kann, bzw. darf ich hinten maximal verbauen?
Bei den Banshee Buildkits sind durchweg 160er Scheiben verbaut und in anderen Foren habe ich Scheiben bis 180mm gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (3. Februar 2016)

Edit: erledigt


----------



## Mr.Sound (3. Februar 2016)

Meins auch mal wieder  





Gruß Sven


----------



## Pornspirit (3. Februar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> *Frage an die Spitfire - Besitzer:*
> Was für eine Bremsscheibengröße kann, bzw. darf ich hinten maximal verbauen?
> Bei den Banshee Buildkits sind durchweg 160er Scheiben verbaut und in anderen Foren habe ich Scheiben bis 180mm gefunden.


Genau kann ich dir das nicht sagen, habe aber selbst seit knapp 2 Jahren eine 180er Scheibe Hinten ohne Probleme. Dachte auch mal gelesen zu haben, dass dies freigegeben ist.


----------



## Frorider86 (3. Februar 2016)

Ich hätte jetzt auch gesagt, dass Rotordurchmesser bis 203mm kein Problem sein sollten. Wobei ehrlich gesagt 180mm hinten, ausreichend sein sollten 

An die Darkside Besitzer: Die ISCG Aufnahme ist abnehmbar bzw. aufsteckbar, wenn ich das richtig gesehen/verstanden habe?!


----------



## grey (3. Februar 2016)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> An die Darkside Besitzer: Die ISCG Aufnahme ist abnehmbar bzw. aufsteckbar, wenn ich das richtig gesehen/verstanden habe?!



Ja


----------



## NoStyle (3. Februar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> *Frage an die Spitfire - Besitzer:*
> Was für eine Bremsscheibengröße kann, bzw. darf ich hinten maximal verbauen?
> Bei den Banshee Buildkits sind durchweg 160er Scheiben verbaut und in anderen Foren habe ich Scheiben bis 180mm gefunden.


Die sind meines Wissens bis 203 mm freigegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (3. Februar 2016)

@deralteser Fahre seit ich das Spitfire habe 200er Scheiben vorne wie hinten. Hab mir da ehrlich gesagt keine Gedanken gemacht. Bin mir ziemlich sicher das 200er freigegeben sind. 

@Mr.Sound Dein blaues gefällt mir immer wieder sau gut. Gefällt der Nobby hinten? Man hört ja nicht viel Gutes.


----------



## deralteser (3. Februar 2016)

Gut Dann gibt es bald ein paar 203er Scheiben. Vor der Megavalance muss eh ne dickere Bremse an das bike. Die SLX ist zwar absolut problemlos, aber für die Masse an Höhenmeter eventuell zu unterdimensioniert. Oh mann...ich sehe das Konto wieder schwinden: Neuen Laufradsatz, Bremsen, eventuell einen KageRC Coil.....gut das noch etwas Zeit bis zum "Alarmaaaa!" ist  
Den 40er riser sowie nen 45er Vorbau mit 10°Steigung habe ich heute montiert. Bis Montag komme ich aber eh nicht zum biken.....Spätdienst und vorher Schreibtischarbeit...


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Februar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> ..., eventuell einen KageRC Coil...


Bloß nicht! Hol dir lieber einen gebrauchten Fox Van RC im Bikemarkt. Beim Kage gibt's/gab's soweit ich weiß eine kleine unbedeutende ->Schwachstelle<-. Meinen Van RC hatte ich damals für 80€ im Bikemarkt geschossen. Hat bestens funktioniert.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. Februar 2016)

oder vivid r2c vor 14


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Februar 2016)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> oder vivid r2c vor 14


Ist der Vivid ab 2014 auch davon betroffen oder wie kann man das deuten?


----------



## deralteser (3. Februar 2016)

Ich dachte an den 2016er KageRC. Davon habe ich bislang nichts schlechtes gehört. Mit meinen Vivids habe und hatte ich auch nie Probleme.


----------



## freetourer (3. Februar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Bloß nicht! Hol dir lieber einen gebrauchten Fox Van RC im Bikemarkt. Beim Kage gibt's/gab's soweit ich weiß eine kleine unbedeutende ->Schwachstelle<-. Meinen Van RC hatte ich damals für 80€ im Bikemarkt geschossen. Hat bestens funktioniert.



Der Kage wird in einem Banshee Rahmen sicher so nicht brechen, kommt doch durch die Hinterbaubewegung kaum Hebel drauf - (deswegen auch wenig Rotation in den Buchings).

Einen Van RC (hatte ich auch mal probiert) würde ich nicht nehmen - sind mMn für den Banshee Rahmen zu überdämpft. Ohne extrem schnelle Zugstufe - mit den dann anderen einhergehenden Nachteilen- neigt der Rahmen dann bei schnellen Stein- oder Wurzelfeldern zum Spiken. - Findet man eigentlich auch ziemlich viele Berichte drüber.


----------



## deralteser (4. Februar 2016)

Wo wir grad beim Kage RC für das Spitty sind, hier ein Auszug aus meinem Email Kontakt mit Michael. Ich hatte ihn nach der Auswahl des korrekten tunes gefragt:

"Hi X,

My recommendation for the Spitfire would depend on your weight.

For rebound, I would recommend the Medium tune.

For Compression I would recommend Low if you weigh less then ~95kg
I would recommend Medium if you weigh over 95kg.

Rock Shock may be able to help you out with some additional tuning information if you contact them directly.

Thanks!

Ride On,

Michael"


----------



## frogmatic (4. Februar 2016)

Kann auch von einem gebrochenen Kage in der Familie berichten.
Und die Kolbenstange gibt's nicht als Ersatzteil - Totalschaden


----------



## Ghost-Boy (4. Februar 2016)

ja weil der vor 14 besser war. hatte noch ne richtige hsr über shims am hauptkolben. der neue hat das nicht mehr. nur noch über denn bypass wo man extern verstellen kann. nicht gut. Gebrochen ist mir keiner. nin beide auch schon länger gefahren, nen 13 hab ich immer noch und der geht richtig gut. ist zwar einiges bearbeitet aber alles auf der basis der orginal teile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (4. Februar 2016)

Zum Kage:
Mit 350er Feder ist die M Zugstufe definitiv zu langsam um Rune! Da hätte ich mir immer etwas weniger Dämpfung gewünscht. 
Zum Brechen: meiner würde nicht kaputt.  Der vom third eye ist im Rune gebrochen. (er ist ein Fliegengewicht)


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Februar 2016)

@freetourer


freetourer schrieb:


> Der Kage wird in einem Banshee Rahmen sicher so nicht brechen, kommt doch durch die ....





GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Zum Kage: ... Der vom third eye ist im Rune gebrochen. (er ist ein Fliegengewicht)


----------



## frogmatic (4. Februar 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Zum *Kage*:
> Mit 350er Feder ist die M Zugstufe definitiv zu langsam um Rune! Da hätte ich mir immer etwas weniger Dämpfung gewünscht.
> Zum Brechen: meiner würde nicht kaputt.  Der vom third eye ist im Rune *gebrochen*. (er ist ein *Fliegengewicht*)


Mein Sohn wiegt auch eher wenig...


----------



## freetourer (4. Februar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @freetourer


1:0 für Dich.


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Februar 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> 1:0 für Dich.


----------



## Mr.Sound (5. Februar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @deralteser Fahre seit ich das Spitfire habe 200er Scheiben vorne wie hinten. Hab mir da ehrlich gesagt keine Gedanken gemacht. Bin mir ziemlich sicher das 200er freigegeben sind.
> 
> @Mr.Sound Dein blaues gefällt mir immer wieder sau gut. Gefällt der Nobby hinten? Man hört ja nicht viel Gutes.



Danke! Der Nobby macht was er soll, ist über den Winter wohl auch besser als der Rock Razor den ich vorher gefahren habe. Läuft mit Procore bei ca 1 bar echt gut  was hört man denn über den Nobby? Ich glaube deshalb lese ich fast nur noch hier und im Rune Thema 

Gruß Sven


----------



## NoStyle (5. Februar 2016)

Gerade auf Facebook gelesen:

_"Ab sofort sind alle Produkte von MRP auch bei everyday26 erhältlich ... In Kürze dann alle Infos auf der neuen Website. 
www.mrpbike.com"_

Cool!


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Februar 2016)

Sehr cool!


----------



## --HANK-- (6. Februar 2016)

Saison Opening? Yes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (6. Februar 2016)

Rune 2016, jetzt mit neuer Sattelstütze Giant Contact SL, Trickstuff Gandhi und passenden Vorderreifen.
Gruß, Uwe


----------



## vitaminc (6. Februar 2016)

Black is beauty und zeitlos


----------



## Seppl- (6. Februar 2016)

So ihr lieben, ich verabschiede mich schon mal langsam aus den Banshee Tread´s, es war sehr schön hier, ohne viel bla bla und blubb blubb, wie es halt sein soll, auf den Punkt und ohne viel geblümtes gelaber!

Wie es aussieht wird am Montag mein Rune abgeholt, ich werde wohl bei einem Commencal Meta V4 zuschlagen.

Kette Rechts

Cheers


----------



## deralteser (6. Februar 2016)

Och Seppl....das ging dann aber zügig.


----------



## Seppl- (6. Februar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Och Seppl....das ging dann aber zügig.


Ja leider, ich denk es bringt nix wenn das Gefühl net passt weiter auf dem Hobel zu hobeln.

Jetzt kommt das Meta in XL, mal sehen


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Februar 2016)

Tschö Seppl 

Aktuelles Bild vor dem heutigen Ausritt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (6. Februar 2016)

Schönes Darkside 
@Seppl- 
das Commencal Unterforum ist auch recht angenehm, bin ich auch ab und zu ( hab neben meinem Spitti ja noch ein V3 Supreme )


----------



## DAKAY (6. Februar 2016)

@Seppl- Meta is sicher auch nicht schlecht, viel Spass damit.


----------



## Seppl- (6. Februar 2016)

Danke euch


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Februar 2016)

Hier noch ein kleines Filmchen für den Sonntag ...


----------



## sirios (6. Februar 2016)

Ein Arbeitskollege hat sich bei so nem Sturz mal nen Wirbel gebrochen und nen Dornfortsatz abgerissen. Ich hoffe es ist nix passiert!


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Februar 2016)

Ne es geht ihm gut. Die Schulter ist geprellt und er bekam kurz keine Luft. Glück gehabt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Februar 2016)

So wie es aussieht ist er auf dem Holz weggerutscht. 

Wir verbauen bei unseren Northshores immer Hasendraht, dann hat man immer ausreichend Grip 

Gute Besserung an deinen Kollegen


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Februar 2016)

Der Rettungsversuch war aber auch eher kontraproduktiv


----------



## NoStyle (7. Februar 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> So ihr lieben, ich verabschiede mich schon mal langsam aus den Banshee Tread´s, es war sehr schön hier, ohne viel bla bla und blubb blubb, wie es halt sein soll, auf den Punkt und ohne viel geblümtes gelaber!
> Wie es aussieht wird am Montag mein Rune abgeholt, ich werde wohl bei einem Commencal Meta V4 zuschlagen.
> Kette Rechts
> Cheers


Hmumpffff ... Du stehst auf Quickies, odaa? 
Viel Spaß mit dem Meta!


----------



## Seppl- (7. Februar 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hmumpffff ... Du stehst auf Quickies, odaa?
> Viel Spaß mit dem Meta!


Eher net so ;-)

Danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (7. Februar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Wir verbauen bei unseren Northshores immer Hasendraht, dann hat man immer ausreichend Grip  ...


Danke! In der Mitte ist Hasendraht. Ich vermute er war für seine Verhältnisse etwas zu schnell und hat die Line verkackt und wie xTr3Me bereits erkannt hat war sein Rettungsversuch eher kontraproduktiv. Aber Gott sei Dank is ja nix passiert. Dann kann man ruhig drüber schmunzeln.


----------



## tokla4130 (7. Februar 2016)

Ich bin ja ein bisschen verliebt...
Nicht nur wegen dem äusseren, vor allem wegen der inneren Werte!


----------



## Braitax (7. Februar 2016)

Hallo, lese hier schon länger mit und Bald auch stolzer Rune 16er Besitzer 

Hatte hier letztens gelesen das ein Paar von euch die Hope Tech Enduro felgen fahren.

Wie sieht es da mit der Stabilität im Bikepark aus? Kann ich da bedenkenlos Einsätzen?

Danke schon mal


----------



## andrewam (7. Februar 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob der 2016er Spitfire Rahmen in Stealth Black anodisiert ist? Wollte mir eigentlich ein Invisiframe kit kaufen und gleich nach ankunft des Rahmens bei aufkleben. Jedoch steht auf der website das anodisierte Rahmen nicht kompatibel sind. Danke schonmals

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## US. (7. Februar 2016)

Ist anodisiert. Ich würde nur die neuralgischen Stellen abkleben.


----------



## deralteser (7. Februar 2016)

Gibt mittlerweile auch matte 3M Folie. Die sieht man nicht so stark auf eher matten Oberflächen. Wie gut die auf der Oberfläche haftet kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## andrewam (7. Februar 2016)

Danke euch! Habe noch ein paar kleine stücke 3M folie zuhause und klebe damit einfach mal die scheuerstellen ab. Dann seh ich wenigstens mal ob es irgendwie hält

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 21XC12 (7. Februar 2016)

@Braitax Ich fahre Tech DH und bin zufrieden. Die Tech Enduro sind sicher auch stabil genug für den Park abhängig von Gewicht und Fahrstil. Hier kannste einen Test lesen.

@andrewam Ich hab Bikeprotect. Die Folie ist matt und die hält gut.


----------



## DAKAY (7. Februar 2016)

Braitax schrieb:


> Hallo, lese hier schon länger mit und Bald auch stolzer Rune 16er Besitzer
> 
> Hatte hier letztens gelesen das ein Paar von euch die Hope Tech Enduro felgen fahren.
> 
> ...



Kumpel von mir fährt die Hope Enduro Laufräder im Rune, fährt damit alles ohne Bedenken.
Bei grobem DH Geballer kann jede Felge drauf gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (7. Februar 2016)

Die matte 3M Folie gibts nicht mehr. Es gibt eine Alternative in matt von xxx, die man aber vergessen kann.Ist zu dünn und hält nicht.
Normale 3M funktioniert, sieht aber nicht so toll aus.
Gravel Resistant Folie von 3M find ich am besten.Hält ziemlich gut, lässt sich warm in Form bringen und sieht gut aus. Ausserdem recht dick und ideal ürs Unterrohr.


----------



## Seppl- (8. Februar 2016)

Falls hier jemand natürlich ein XL Rune verkauft, bitte melden!


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Februar 2016)

@andrewam Gibt's auch am Stück. Hält bombenfest! -> http://www.lackprotect.de/352+M523d5cdde2f.html


----------



## cornholio_83 (8. Februar 2016)

So nachdem ich mich hier ein wenig
eingelesen habe, ist mein erstes 29er ein Prime geworden!
Bis auf die Laufräder und den Dämpfer ist noch alles offen!
Vorschläge erwünscht!


----------



## metalbks (8. Februar 2016)

Ich frag hier einfach mal ganz frech...Wenn es unerwünscht ist bitte löschen.

190cm / SL 93.5 cm

Prime 2016 XL, lieg ich da richtig ?


----------



## Andreas.blub (8. Februar 2016)

Würde ich so machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (8. Februar 2016)

Fast 1.98 / 95


----------



## metalbks (8. Februar 2016)

Ist das also ein XL auf deinem Bild?


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Februar 2016)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> So nachdem ich mich hier ein wenig
> eingelesen habe, ist mein erstes 29er ein Prime geworden!
> Bis auf die Laufräder und den Dämpfer ist noch alles offen!
> Vorschläge erwünscht!
> Anhang anzeigen 461179


 
Ein paar Infos wo deine Prioritäten liegen wären hilfreich (Shuttle, Lift, Park, Touren, Höhenmeter, ...). Ist das eine i25? Auch wenn ich die neue Float noch nicht gefahren bin, würde ich die nehmen wenn's Geld keine Rolle spielt. Reifen für Matsch und lose Böden Shorty/DHRII und für trockene Böden DHF/DHRII. Steuersatz find ich Reset super. Sattel, Antrieb u. Pedale sind ja eh Geschmackssache. Kurbel finde ich die neuen RF und Hope sehr schick. Die Farbe der Decals kann man schön in den Aufbau aufnehmen. Zum Beispiel mit einer ->Magura MT7<- oder einem Lenker wie ->diesem hier<-.


----------



## cornholio_83 (8. Februar 2016)

Ja ist ein XL.
Das Rad soll hauptsächlich für Touren genutzt werden, ob auf den hometrails oder in den Alpen auch mit Tragepasagen usw...!
Wuerde das Rahmengewicht gerne ein wenig durch die Anbauteile kompensieren ohne dabei zu sehr die Haltbarkeit zu vernachlässigen!
Wiege mit Ausrüstung 110!


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Februar 2016)

Dann bist du mit dem Lenker und der Bremse schonmal nicht schlecht bedient denke ich. Reifen dann die TR Variante mit EXO. Leichte Antriebe wären XX1, XO1 oder XTR. RF Next Kurbel oder ne XO. Führung 77 Freesolo oder eine Carbocage X1. Tune Sattelklemme, ... Bin kein Leichtbaufanatiker.


----------



## Masberg (9. Februar 2016)

Also ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen ein 29er mit 1 fach den Berg hochzutreten (andere mögen bessere Beine haben). Leichtbautipps kann ich dir aber eh nicht geben. Das einzige was an meinem Prime leicht ist, ist der Carbon Lenker.






Das Bike hat neue Decals an Unterrohr und Kettenstrebe bekommen.


----------



## iceis (9. Februar 2016)

Moin,
tretet sich also ein 29er so viel schwerer den Berg hoch als eins mit kleineren Laufrädern? Die 29er Verfechter, so dachte ich, schwören doch drauf das es so gut zu pedalieren sei weil es so super rollt...
Im Vergleich bei 11-42 mit 30er Blatt am 26" zu 11-42 mit 28er Blatt am 29" ist die Entfaltung schon recht brauchbar ähnlich in der Praxis würde ich meinen.
http://www.ritzelrechner.de/?GR=DER...RZ2=11,13,15,17,19,21,24,28,32,37,42&UF2=2328


----------



## cornholio_83 (9. Februar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ein paar Infos wo deine Prioritäten liegen wären hilfreich (Shuttle, Lift, Park, Touren, Höhenmeter, ...). Ist das eine i25? Auch wenn ich die neue Float noch nicht gefahren bin, würde ich die nehmen wenn's Geld keine Rolle spielt. Reifen für Matsch und lose Böden Shorty/DHRII und für trockene Böden DHF/DHRII. Steuersatz find ich Reset super. Sattel, Antrieb u. Pedale sind ja eh Geschmackssache. Kurbel finde ich die neuen RF und Hope sehr schick. Die Farbe der Decals kann man schön in den Aufbau aufnehmen. Zum Beispiel mit einer ->Magura MT7<- oder einem Lenker wie ->diesem hier<-.



Wollte eig. ein paar blaue Parts verbauen als Kontrast zu dem Gelb aber der Lenker ist echt ganz schick!
Bremse wuerde auch gut ausschauen ist mir aber zu schwer da werde ich wieder zu einer Hope E4 greifen, vielleicht kommen da dann noch blaue Scheiben dran!

@Masberg : Um das Hochtreten mach ich mir keine sorgen, fahre auch 1x11 an meinem Nicolai 650b und mit dem 30er Kettenblatt bin
ich letztes Jahr in Latsch jeden Tag. min. 2000Hm hochgetreten!


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Februar 2016)

@cornholio_83 
Kann gut sein das ich dich dann im Shuttle überholt habe. 

Und bzgl der Bremse ... @sirios kann dir was zu Hope und zur Magura erzählen.


----------



## sirios (9. Februar 2016)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> Wollte eig. ein paar blaue Parts verbauen als Kontrast zu dem Gelb aber der Lenker ist echt ganz schick!
> Bremse wuerde auch gut ausschauen ist mir aber zu schwer da werde ich wieder zu einer Hope E4 greifen, vielleicht kommen da dann noch blaue Scheiben dran!
> 
> @Masberg : Um das Hochtreten mach ich mir keine sorgen, fahre auch 1x11 an meinem Nicolai 650b und mit dem 30er Kettenblatt bin
> ich letztes Jahr in Latsch jeden Tag. min. 2000Hm hochgetreten!



Überleg dir das gut ob du wirklich die Hope E4 willst! Ich bei die ne Zeit lang gefahren und hab die bei verschiedenen Gelegenheiten getestet: Endurotour, Flowtrail, Bikepark, Saalbach und und und. Fazit war, dass der Preis in keiner Relation zur gebotenen Leistung steht. Die Handkraft die man brauch wenn man kurz und hart anbremsen will ist sehr hoch. Die Bremse hat weniger Leistung als meine The One im direkten Vergleich. Ich hab dann die E4 verkauft und mir die MT7 geholt. Die hab direkt ne Woche später bei der Bike Attack mal testen können. Dagegen wirkt die E4 wie ne läppische CC Bremse . 

Meine Empfehlung: Pro MT7 und contra E4!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triggerhippie (9. Februar 2016)

...Die E4 ist halt auch keine On-off-Bremse, sondern super schön dosierbar. Das mit der Handkraft kann ich so nicht bestätigen, aber ich bin auch sehr leicht! Wenn man die sauber entlüftet und dann noch ein Bisschen mit den Einstell-Rädchen spielt, kann man die Bremse ganz gut auf eigene Vorlieben einstellen. Falls nötig blockiert sie die Räder allemal und hitzestabil ist sie auch (2000 hm mit kurzen Verschnaufpausen, kein Problem).


----------



## der freed (9. Februar 2016)

Zur Hope hab ich keine Meinung, bin noch nie eine gefahren! Aber die Magura ist Sensationell, das Gewicht ist absolut okay für so einen Anker.
Hab die inzwischen an allen Bikes dran und auch beim neuen Meta gleich angeschraubt!


----------



## Seppl- (9. Februar 2016)

ich bin meine hope m6 gerne gefahren


----------



## cornholio_83 (9. Februar 2016)

Hab die E4 halt schon an 2Rädern verbaut weil ich sie halt recht zuverlässig finde, da hatte ich mit Avid schon so meine Probleme!
Mit der Handkraft gebe ich @sirios recht da werden die Unterarme auf langen Abfahrten schon mal Lahm!
Vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal mit der Magura was neues probieren bin noch keine gefahren

@21XC12 Das kann gut sein da sind ein paar an uns vorbeigefahren und die haben sich immer riesig gefreut
Ich glaub für den Schartlkamm nehm ich das nächste mal auch eins


----------



## sirios (9. Februar 2016)

@cornholio_83 Die MT7 steht der Hope in Punkto Dosierbarkeit in nichts nach! Ich kam direkt gut damit klar und das auf sehr ungewohntem und doch recht krassem Terrain (siehe Bild). Da muss man sich auch direkt auf das Teil verlassen können. Auf den 18 km Abfahrt mit 2000 Höhenmetern hatte ich auch nie das Gefühl, dass mir die Arme wegen der Bremse wehtun, da gab es andere Gründe 
Ich hab den Umstieg nicht bereut, im Gegenteil!


----------



## Braitax (9. Februar 2016)

Hatte jemand den direkten Vergleich Saint - MT7 und kann dazu was sagen.


----------



## DAKAY (9. Februar 2016)

sirios schrieb:


> [/USER]


Hammer Bild aumen:


----------



## bobtailoner (9. Februar 2016)

Wie verträgt sich die Magura denn mit shimano icetech Scheiben?


----------



## der freed (9. Februar 2016)

Also ich bin der Meinung das es nicht geht, Shimano hat 1,8mm Scheiben die man bei 1,5mm tauschen muss/soll. Die Magura hat 2,0mm und soll bei 1,8 getauscht werden. 
Abgefahren Beläge + fast verschließe Shimano Scheibe = sehr weites ausfahren der Kolben...
Sehe das eher kritisch im Long Porn Thread gab es da schonmal eine Diskussion wegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (9. Februar 2016)

Wo besteht denn die Gefahr bei weit ausgefahrenen Kolben? Ich habe Bremsscheiben bei Shimano schon mal bis zum Kern runtergebremst und passiert ist trotzdem nichts. Soll hier natürlich keine allgemeine Empfehlung darstellen, aber...


----------



## US. (9. Februar 2016)

Braitax schrieb:


> Hatte jemand den direkten Vergleich Saint - MT7 und kann dazu was sagen.


Hatte Saint und am selben Bike die MT7.
Hebelergonomie fand ich bei der Saint einen Tick besser. Bei der MT7 geht mir der Hebel nicht nah genug an den Lenker. Ich hab den Druckpunkt gern kurz bevor der Hebel am Lenker anliegt.
Bei der 2016er MT7 soll das Problem aber behoben sein.
Bremsleistung ist bei beiden sehr gut, MT7 noch ein klein bisschen besser.
Standfestigkeit bei beiden kein Thema.
Entscheidend für mich: Die MT7 hat einen stabilen Druckpunkt. Sowohl bzgl. Härte als auch Lage. Bei der Saint und diversen Shimanos im Bekanntenkreis kann das Druckpunktwandern nerven.
In Summe sehe ich die MT7 vorne.


----------



## Braitax (9. Februar 2016)

US. schrieb:


> Hatte Saint und am selben Bike die MT7.
> Hebelergonomie fand ich bei der Saint einen Tick besser. Bei der MT7 geht mir der Hebel nicht nah genug an den Lenker. Ich hab den Druckpunkt gern kurz bevor der Hebel am Lenker anliegt.
> Bei der 2016er MT7 soll das Problem aber behoben sein.
> Bremsleistung ist bei beiden sehr gut, MT7 noch ein klein bisschen besser.
> ...



Vielen Dank!


----------



## ChrisXdPro (9. Februar 2016)

Habe am Downhiller ebenfalls Saint gehabt und jetzt Maguras...besser und konstanter dosierbar, mehr gibts eigentlich nicht zu sagen. Werde in Zukunft kein Shimano mehr fahren sondern komplett auf Magura umsteigen. Saint ist einfach ein grober Anker, Magura ist viel feinfühliger, zumal bei der Saint schon 2x die Membran im Hebel gerissen ist und ich somit einmal fast ungebremst ins berüchtigte Steinfeld in Finale Ligure aufm Madonna della Guardia reingebrettert bin. Beim zweiten mal war auch einfach das Vertrauen weg, dann kamen erst MT5 und jetzt MT7 und die MT5 wandern bald aufs Enduro...


----------



## Maxey (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo Jungs,

ich kann zu eurer Bremsen Discusionsrunde nur sagen, dass ich die MT7 letztes Jahr drei mal kaputt gemacht habe.
Jedes mal ein kleinerer Sturtz der fatale Folgen hatte. Druckpunkt war nach dem Sturtz weg. Entlüften ging nicht mehr, bzw. es ist immer wieder Luft gekommen. Membran im Hebel kaputt. Ein mal habe ich einen neuen Hebel mit einer Spritze entlüftet und mir ist der Ausgleichsbehäter abgesprungen.

Grüße


----------



## deralteser (10. Februar 2016)

Maxey schrieb:


> Aber nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage, hat jemand von euch seine Rahmen von Everyday26 und einen Garantiefall?
> Mir ist der Hinterbau meines Legends 2015 gerissen jetzt warte ich schon seit 2 Wochen auf eine Reaktion? Normal?
> 
> Grüße


Hast Du die netten Kollegen mal hier über das Forum angeschrieben? Ich hatte eigentlich immer recht zeitnah eine Antwort.

...Sollten wir nicht fast alle unsere Rahmen von everyday26 haben?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxey (10. Februar 2016)

HIER STAND QUATSCH


----------



## bobtailoner (10. Februar 2016)

Einfach nochmal anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## deralteser (10. Februar 2016)

Maxey schrieb:


> @deralteser nein, habe kurz mit ihm telefoniert. Darauf hin er hat die Mir gesagt er hat die Bilder erhalten und gäbe es an Banshee weiter.
> 
> Grüße


Dann sollte doch alles laufen. Bislang wurde mir von everyday26 und von den Banshee Leuten zu jeder Frage weitergeholfen. 
Einfach nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Februar 2016)

@Maxey Den Bernhard kenn ich nur als netten, zuverlässigen Typ. Die Leute von Banshee ebenso. Wird schon!


----------



## metalbks (10. Februar 2016)

Bekommt man die Decals vom Darkside in raw ab oder sind die unter Klarlack?


----------



## Seppl- (10. Februar 2016)

Es ist das Meta geworden, falls ich mal n tolles Angebot von einem XL Banshee bekomme, komm ich zurück 

Bis dorthin, Kette rechts


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Februar 2016)

metalbks schrieb:


> Bekommt man die Decals vom Darkside in raw ab oder sind die unter Klarlack?


Unterm Lack!


----------



## nullstein (10. Februar 2016)

Braitax schrieb:


> Hatte jemand den direkten Vergleich Saint - MT7 und kann dazu was sagen.


Ich habe nur den Vergleich der 2013er SLX, der neuen XT und der MT5. 
Ich bin die SLX von Ende 2012 bis Mitte 2015 gefahren. Für mich eine absolute Sorglosbremse. Entlüften ist extrem einfach und dank des integrierten Entlüftungsnippel am Sattel sehr sauber. Leistung und Dosierbarkeit waren für mich immer mehr als ausreichend. Ich wiege 78kg nackt. Auch in Whsitler war die SLX für mich immer ausreichend. Aber wie es nunmal so ist, wollte ich mal was Neues und gefühlt alle im IBC lobten die neue MT5/MT7 über den Klee. Also geordert. Die Bremse war einen Tag verbaut und ging danach direkt in den Bikemarkt. Mich störten zum einen die endlos langen Hebel und die kuriose Position der Entlüftungsschraube am Sattel. Baut man den Sattel zum Entlüften nicht ab, so läuft einem beim Abschrauben der Spritze immer das Öl über den Sattel. Shimano macht das einfach besser. Zudem muss man bei der MT5, bedingt durch die einteiligen Beläge, zum Belagwechsel den Sattel demontieren. Aber auch die Haptik der Geber hat mich sehr gestört. Wirkt alles sehr billig. Bremskraft war super, aber der wabbelige Druckpunkt ist nicht meins. Danach kam die neue XT und ich war wieder glücklich.


----------



## Schwitzefiks (10. Februar 2016)

Maxey schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich kann zu eurer Bremsen Discusionsrunde nur sagen, dass ich die MT7 letztes Jahr drei mal kaputt gemacht habe.
> Jedes mal ein kleinerer Sturtz der fatale Folgen hatte. Druckpunkt war nach dem Sturtz weg. Entlüften ging nicht mehr, bzw. es ist immer wieder Luft gekommen. Membran im Hebel kaputt. Ein mal habe ich einen neuen Hebel mit einer Spritze entlüftet und mir ist der Ausgleichsbehäter abgesprungen.
> ...


Is doch ne Gallerie....Bilder dazu und mal Info wie die Abwicklung gelaufen ist


----------



## der freed (10. Februar 2016)

Laut Magura soll man den Hebel nicht mit der Spritze entlüften, wenn dann nur ohne Kolben und einfach nur als Trichter genutzt! Sonst kann es wohl genau dazu kommen *klugscheißermodus aus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (10. Februar 2016)

Moin zusammen!
Habe jetzt einen 40er riser und einen 45er Vorbau mit 10° montiert. Mit den Spacern unter dem Vorbau kann ich noch etwas rumprobieren, es fühlt sich für mich beim Pedalieren schonmal aufrechter und angenehmer an.


----------



## deralteser (10. Februar 2016)

Mit wieviel mm Federweg an der Gabel fahrt Ihr Euer Spitfire eigentlich?
Welche Geochipposition bevorzugt Ihr?


----------



## Triggerhippie (10. Februar 2016)

Genau wie du. Selbe, eher lange Gabel auf 160 mm und eingemitteten Chips hinten.


----------



## NoStyle (10. Februar 2016)

@deralteser : Eigentlich wie Du - hinten Neutral-Setting, vorne 16cm Federweg. Allerdings mit 545mm Gabel-Einbaulänge und -0,5 oder -1 Grad Angleset.


----------



## BrotherMo (10. Februar 2016)

Frage an die Fachleute:

Welchen Aussendurchmesser hat den das Sitzrohr vom Spitfire (2014 falls das relevant ist)?

Muss ne Klemme bestellen und das Rad ist 250km weg... 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Seppl- (10. Februar 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Frage an die Fachleute:
> 
> Welchen Aussendurchmesser hat den das Sitzrohr vom Spitfire (2014 falls das relevant ist)?
> 
> ...



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Banshee+spitfire+sattelklemme  haha


34,9 ;-)


----------



## BrotherMo (10. Februar 2016)

Wer ist diese goggle?



Danke!


----------



## tokla4130 (10. Februar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Mit wieviel mm Federweg an der Gabel fahrt Ihr Euer Spitfire eigentlich?
> Welche Geochipposition bevorzugt Ihr?



Hi,
160mm Gabel, Flipchips in der Mitte und 26"! 
Habs aber ja noch nicht so lange und hab noch keine andere Position der Flipchips ausprobiert, komme aber so sehr gut zurecht!


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Februar 2016)

Ma wieder lustig hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (10. Februar 2016)

Die Bremsendiskussion macht mir die Entscheidung ja nicht leichter
Also wenn ich das so richtig rausgelesen hab, hatten zwar einige prob. mit der magura aber alle nur mit den Bremshebeln und die kann man durch shimano Hebel ersetzen!?


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Februar 2016)

Hab auch neutrale Position bei den Chips und 160mm an der Gabel.


----------



## Seppl- (10. Februar 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Wer ist diese goggle?
> 
> 
> 
> Danke!


Nichts zu danken, hab sie auch erst vor kurzen kennengelernt, "wie komme ich nach Hause" puh was ein Glück das es sie gibt


----------



## deralteser (10. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen!
Muss bald mal die flachste Chipstellung checken. Am besten noch in Verbindung mit nem kleinen Gabelservice - dann travel ich die MZ von 160 auf 150. Mal sehen wie die Kiste rennt, wenn das Tretlager noch tiefer liegt. Hach, ich liebe die Möglichkeiten an dem bike


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Februar 2016)

Low mit 175 Kurbel bedeutet öfter mal ungewollten Bodenkontakt.


----------



## deralteser (10. Februar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Low mit 175 Kurbel bedeutet öfter mal ungewollten Bodenkontakt.


Kann ich mit leben. War am vorherigen Trailbike auch so. Hab ja crank boots dran Der Rest ist Gewohnheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Februar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldungen!
> Muss bald mal die flachste Chipstellung checken. Am besten noch in Verbindung mit nem kleinen Gabelservice - dann travel ich die MZ von 160 auf 150. Mal sehen wie die Kiste rennt, wenn das Tretlager noch tiefer liegt. Hach, ich liebe die Möglichkeiten an dem bike



Ich hätte noch die neuen Dichtungen für die 55 rumliegen + 7.5er Motorex


----------



## tokla4130 (10. Februar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Low mit 175 Kurbel bedeutet öfter mal ungewollten Bodenkontakt.


Bei 650b in Low ist das Tretlager fast genauso hoch wie bei mir mit 26" in mittlerer Position. Hab extra ne 170er Kurbel genommen und flache Pedale...
Bis jetzt noch nicht gravierend aufgesetzt und ich fahre keine top geshapten Flowtrails!


----------



## iceis (10. Februar 2016)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> Die Bremsendiskussion macht mir die Entscheidung ja nicht leichter
> Also wenn ich das so richtig rausgelesen hab, hatten zwar einige prob. mit der magura aber alle nur mit den Bremshebeln und die kann man durch shimano Hebel ersetzen!?



Nullstein hat schon recht mit den Entlüftungsschrauben an den Seiten der Sättel und den Belägen die man nur wechseln kann wenn man den Sattel abbaut. Von wabbeligen Druckpunkt kann keine Rede sein, die Bremskraft ist wirklich super zu dosieren obwohl nicht viel Kraft erforderlich ist. Einige fahren MT5 Stättel mit Shimanohebeln und sind absolut zufrieden damit.
Fahre XT BR-M8000 und bin die MT5 am DH radl vom Kumpel mal gefahren.

Ich mach es abhängig davon wieviel hm am Stück zu bewältigen sind.
Ich würde zwar nichts gegen die Power bei wenig Fingerkraft der MT haben aber benötige sie einfach nicht weil die par Hügelchen wo es höchstens mal 260hm am stück runter geht erfordern für mich nicht mehr Power als die XT.


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Februar 2016)

5mm machen da schon was aus. Fahre auch 650B mit 175 Kurbel. Low würde ich nicht nur wegen dem Bodenkontakt der Kurbelarme nicht wollen, sondern auch wegen Bodenkontakt vom Kettenblatt und dem flacheren Lenkwinkel. Wenn man dann die Gabel noch auf 150 travelt kommt's Tretlager nochmal tiefer. Wem's gefällt ...


----------



## tokla4130 (10. Februar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> 5mm machen da schon was aus. Fahre auch 650B mit 175 Kurbel. Low würde ich nicht nur wegen dem Bodenkontakt der Kurbelarme nicht wollen, sondern auch wegen Bodenkontakt vom Kettenblatt und dem flacheren Lenkwinkel. Wenn man dann die Gabel noch auf 150 travelt kommt's Tretlager nochmal tiefer. Wem's gefällt ...



Ich find die 330mm auch jetzt  schon tief genug! Und der LW ist auch flach genug...
Aber ich bin auch neugierig wie es tiefer und flacher ist 
Aber zur Zeit befinden wir uns ja noch in der Kennenlernphase ! Tiefer gehts dann mal im Sommer...


----------



## BrotherMo (10. Februar 2016)

Hab das Spitti auf Low und eine 160 mm Pike.
27,5

Taugt mir so...

Edith sagt: 2014 er


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Februar 2016)

Wieviel Unterschied ist zwischen dem aktuellen, 650B-optimierten Modell und denen der Vorjahre?


----------



## Pornspirit (10. Februar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldungen!
> Muss bald mal die flachste Chipstellung checken. Am besten noch in Verbindung mit nem kleinen Gabelservice - dann travel ich die MZ von 160 auf 150. Mal sehen wie die Kiste rennt, wenn das Tretlager noch tiefer liegt. Hach, ich liebe die Möglichkeiten an dem bike


Genau so fahr ichs gerade (my2014) mal 26", mal 650b! Also 150er Gabel mit flacher Stellung. Ich sag nur Go-Kart 
Die Aufsetzer halten sich in Grenzen, je nach Trail


----------



## Frorider86 (10. Februar 2016)

@deralteser
Ich fahre ebenfalls ne 160mm Pike und die mittleren Chips. 650B Laufräder

...war erst nur Testweise, aber nach dem Davos-Trip und einigen Touren hier im Bergischen und Altmühltal, bin ich höchst zufrieden


----------



## iceis (10. Februar 2016)

Zur Tretlagertiefe will ich auch noch meinen Senf geben^^
So flach es der Fahrstil zulässt und keinen mm höher!

Man kann sich ja an alles mögliche gewöhnen und ich kann nur für meinen Teil sagen, die par Stellen wo wegen einem tiefen Tretlager mehr Aufmerksamkeit erfordern sind so wenige das ich eigentlich noch tiefer gehen könnte.
Fahre allerdings auch ein 15er Rune auf low mit 26" + 170Lyrik allerdings mit -1,5°.
Teile von dem zeug was ich runter fahr wird auch hochgekurbelt und bei einem höheren Tretlager mit noch kürzerer Kurbel würde sich an Bergaufline und Bergabline nichts an der Aufmerksamkeit auf die Pedalstellung ändern um sozusagen Kurbelkontaktfrei da durchzukommen.

Aber im Endeffekt muss es eh jeder ausprobieren. Gibt ja doch sehr unterschiedliche Steinfelder^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokla4130 (10. Februar 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> So flach es der Fahrstil zulässt und keinen mm höher!


Geil, das merk ich mir!


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Februar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Mit wieviel mm Federweg an der Gabel fahrt Ihr Euer Spitfire eigentlich?
> Welche Geochipposition bevorzugt Ihr?



Spitty: `13
Gabel: 150mm
Chipsetting: low
Räder: 26"
AngleSet: -1,5°
Kurbel: 170mm


----------



## deralteser (11. Februar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wieviel Unterschied ist zwischen dem aktuellen, 650B-optimierten Modell und denen der Vorjahre?



2014 + 2015 (?)





2016


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Februar 2016)

Dann wäre dein low noch 7mm lower als meins.


----------



## NoStyle (11. Februar 2016)

Genau - das ist die wesentliche Änderung ab 2016 beim Spitfire, neben dem um 1 Grad steileren Sitzwinkel und den leicht kürzeren Kettenstreben. Tretlager ist bei mir 345mm. Auf knapp unter 340mm würde noch gehen im Slack-Setting. Tiefer brauche ich persönlich nicht wirklich - und außerdem wird mir dann der Sitzwinkel zu flach. 74 Grad oder steiler darf´s schon sein ...


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Februar 2016)

@deralteser Dann helfen dir die Angaben der Leute eh nur bedingt, da neben dem Setting der Dropouts und der Federweg der Gabel auch noch das Modelljahr und die Laufradgröße eine Rolle spielen. Offset u Einbaulänge der Gabel sowie ein +- Angleset mal ganz außen vor. Hilft wohl nur testen. Macht eh am meisten Spaß!


----------



## bobtailoner (11. Februar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> Habe jetzt einen 40er riser und einen 45er Vorbau mit 10° montiert. Mit den Spacern unter dem Vorbau kann ich noch etwas rumprobieren, es fühlt sich für mich beim Pedalieren schonmal aufrechter und angenehmer an.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 461800 Anhang anzeigen 461801


Da kommt die Front schon recht hoch. Wie macht sich das höhere Cockpit beim fahren bemerkbar?
Weniger Druck am Vorderrad spürbar?


----------



## deralteser (11. Februar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @deralteser Dann helfen dir die Angaben der Leute eh nur bedingt, da neben dem Setting der Dropouts und der Federweg der Gabel auch noch das Modelljahr und die Laufradgröße eine Rolle spielen. Offset u Einbaulänge der Gabel sowie ein +- Angleset mal ganz außen vor. Hilft wohl nur testen. Macht eh am meisten Spaß!


Jep. So siehts aus. Wird ein Testival diese Saison.  Wollte mal hören, was ihr alle so präferiert - wie das Spitty völlig flach läuft reizt mich schon sehr!


----------



## deralteser (11. Februar 2016)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Da kommt die Front schon recht hoch. Wie macht sich das höhere Cockpit beim fahren bemerkbar?
> Weniger Druck am Vorderrad spürbar?


Ich konnte meine Hausrunde noch nicht komplett fahren. Da wären noch einige steile Rampen und schöne Abfahrten dabei. Info kommt die Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (11. Februar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Jep. So siehts aus. Wird ein Testival diese Saison.  Wollte mal hören, was ihr alle so präferiert - wie das Spitty völlig flach läuft reizt mich schon sehr!


Ich glaube das ist sehr von den persönlichen Vorlieben abhängig.
Ich bin ganz am Anfang mein Spitfire mit 26 Zoll gefahren. Abgesehen vom flacheren LW durch Angleset entspricht es, dank meiner Gabel, genau der Geo-Chart, auch mit 650B. Mich hat das sub34 bis 33cm Tretlager ziemlich irritiert und musste ständig im Hinterkopf behalten, wie ich gröbere Hindernisse über/durchfahre. Immer Pedale schön leveln, trotz 170mm Kurbeln und beten dass das KB nirgends angenagt wird.
Das war mit 650B und gleichem Geo-Setting schlagartig weg und ich konnte an vielen Trail-Abschnitten mehr "kopflos" durchfahren oder gar durchpedallieren.
Unterm Strich ab da viel mehr Spaß und Trailgenuss, trotzdem ist das Tretlager gefühlt tief genug ...


----------



## deralteser (11. Februar 2016)

@NoStyle Wegen dem Bedenken überall mit dem Kettenblatt hängenzubleiben hab ich auf die die Shaman Kefü gesetzt. Bis jetz ist mir auf der mittleren Geoposition aber noch nichts passiert. Mag sein, das es am Fahrstil liegt. Ganz ursprünglich komme ich aus dem Trialbereich. Da gewöhnt man sich einfach an, das HR über höhere Hindernisse z.B. nachzuziehen. Bei Abfahrten nehme ich größere Stufen lieber mit einem Hupfer, aber: Wir haben hier auch keine Alpinen Abfahrten mit mörderischen Steinstufen, wo ein Hupfer irgendwo 200m Talwärts enden könnte. Das Terrain spielt eben auch noch eine Rolle. Aktuell kann ich durch viele Tourenabschnitte - wie Du schon sagtest - kopflos durchfahren, was mit meinem vorherigen bike nicht möglich war. Auf der einen Seite angenehm, auf der anderen frage ich mich, was ich "verpasse" durch dieses Setting. Das wird alles in Ruhe ausprobiert. Das war einer unter vielen Gründen, warum ich mich (bei meinen beiden bikes) für Banshee entschieden habe.


----------



## Frorider86 (11. Februar 2016)

Ich habe es getan 

Adios grüne Transe und we proudly present a little spypic 



 
Schaltzug und Schutzfolie kommt am Samstag ... und ein demnächst besseres Foto 

Grüße


----------



## deralteser (11. Februar 2016)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Ich habe es getan
> 
> Adios grüne Transe und we proudly present a little spypic
> 
> ...



Ha Haaaa...sehr geil! Komme auch von einem RAW TR450....und ich vermisse rein gar nichts! Im Gegenteil: Das Darkside ist nochmal verspielter und nicht so kurz wie das TR450. Du wirst Deinen Spaß haben


----------



## Frorider86 (11. Februar 2016)

hehe...ich bin mega gespannt, wie es sich fährt


----------



## DAKAY (11. Februar 2016)

Ha, komm vom TR Bottlerocket zum Rune, n 450er hab ich auch hoch, mal sehen wie lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (11. Februar 2016)

Das TR450 in Large war mir mit meinen 1,85m leider immer irgendwie zu kurz. Auf dem Darkside hieß es für mich "draufsetzen und sofort wohlfühlen". Keine Ahnung wie es mit einem TR500 in Large oder XL geworden wäre....ich bin jetzt der dunklen Seite verfallen....he he


----------



## Frorider86 (11. Februar 2016)

Ich sehe, hier haben die User Geschmack


----------



## deralteser (11. Februar 2016)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Ich sehe, hier haben die User Geschmack


Bin schon auf Deine Actionpics gespannt


----------



## PORTEX77 (13. Februar 2016)

Hy Leute,

ich suche 135x10mm Ausfallenden fürs Spitty

hat jemand von euch welche daheim rumfliegen und will sie loswerden?

Gruß


----------



## deralteser (13. Februar 2016)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Da kommt die Front schon recht hoch. Wie macht sich das höhere Cockpit beim fahren bemerkbar?
> Weniger Druck am Vorderrad spürbar?



Hab jetzt anstatt einem 50er Vorbau mit 0° und einem 30er riser mit 20mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau folgendes:

45er Vorbau mit 10° und einem 40er riser mit 15mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau.

Normales Pedalieren empfinde ich angenehmer wie vorher. Ich sitze aufrechter, was meine LWS klasse findet. Bei steilen Rampen habe ich nicht das Gefühl das mir das bike vorne zu hoch ist. Im Stehen ist alles auch sehr angenehm zu fahren - bei Bergabpassagen oder technischeren Abfahrten fühle ich mich definitiv wohler als vorher. Von zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad merke ich absolut nichts. Letztlich bin ich mit Vorbau / Lenker auch nicht unglaublich viel höher gegangen - merklich ist es aber auf jeden Fall. Für mich im positiven Sinne. Ich werde noch mit den Spacern unterm Vorbau rumprobieren. 1,5cm Spielraum ist noch nach unten und ca. 0,5mm nach oben. Weiter hoch werde ich aber wohl nicht gehen.

Viele Grüße!

Edit: Den Eindruck, die Front kommt sehr hoch, habe ich zum 30er riser nicht. Ich bin aber auch kein Flatbar - Fetischist. Die Dinger haben mir schon immer Kreuzschmerzen bereitet....
Für einen Flatbar - Liebhaber ists bestimmt schrecklich (in handling UND Optik).


----------



## bobtailoner (13. Februar 2016)

Danke für die info.
Evtl werde ich auch nochmal einen Lenker mit etwas mehr rise testen.


----------



## Frorider86 (13. Februar 2016)

Moin,

ich muss euch nochmal mit einem Beitrag meines neuen Darkside belästigen. Jetzt mal Bilder im Licht, mit Schaltzug und Schutzfolie 
Meine Frage an euch, auch wenn ich schon eine ungefähre Idee habe: Wie würdet ihr die Decals auf den unteren Gabelfendern farblich designen? Haut einfach mal raus, was euch dazu einfällt 

Grüße
Tobi


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Februar 2016)

Fahre auch lieber mehr Rise.


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Februar 2016)

@Frorider86 einfach schwarz finde ich super. Also einfach ab. Dann sind alle Anbauteile schön schwarz und das einzige was krass raussticht is der Rahmen.


----------



## DonSchoeni (13. Februar 2016)

Ich würde die Dorado in stealth Optik fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feliks (13. Februar 2016)




----------



## RoastRider (14. Februar 2016)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich muss euch nochmal mit einem Beitrag meines neuen Darkside belästigen. Jetzt mal Bilder im Licht, mit Schaltzug und Schutzfolie
> Meine Frage an euch, auch wenn ich schon eine ungefähre Idee habe: Wie würdet ihr die Decals auf den unteren Gabelfendern farblich designen? Haut einfach mal raus, was euch dazu einfällt
> ...



Sehr schickes Darkside. Ich würde die Decals blau ("Wagenfarbe") oder vielleicht sogar einen Farbverlauf von rot nach blau machen. 
Stealth geht natürlich auch, aber ganz ohne Decals finde ich arg fad. 
Bin gespannt wie du es machst.


----------



## DAKAY (14. Februar 2016)

Aufbauerei hat begonnen


----------



## osbow (14. Februar 2016)

Eine Frage, kann man das Logo auf vom Steuerrohr entfernen? Sieht nach Folie aus?!


----------



## DAKAY (14. Februar 2016)

Ja, beim schwarzen ist das ein Aufkleber. Der, da ja kein Lack, nicht überlackiert ist.
Habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht, mich aber noch nicht getraut


----------



## feliks (14. Februar 2016)

Seid ihr verrückt, Headbadge ist doch das wichtigste


----------



## DAKAY (14. Februar 2016)

Bei einem stealth Rahmen fände ich ein stealth Headbadge besser.


----------



## deralteser (14. Februar 2016)

Jetzt verschandelt bitte nicht Eure nagelneuen Rahmen 
Das Headbadge sieht doch super aus


----------



## 21XC12 (14. Februar 2016)

Fände schwarz auch besser. Bei meinem DS is es schwarz. Kannste dir doch locker machen lassen für ein paar Euro. Eine E-Mail an Banshee und Denis schickt dir die Datei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex476 (15. Februar 2016)

Moin zusammen,

ich weiß Galerie...aber mein Anliegen passt hier glaub am besten.

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit ein Rune zumindest Probe zu sitzen, also Festival oder sowas.
Oder kennt jemand einen Händler, der auch aufgebaute Bikes hat?!
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar ;-)

VG
Alex


----------



## 21XC12 (15. Februar 2016)

Komking oder Mountainlove. Oder direkt Email an den Vertrieb (everday26). 

Woher kommst du?


----------



## Deleted 294333 (15. Februar 2016)

@DAKAY 
Sieht schon mal sehr gut aus!
Was ist da für eine Ke-Fü verbaut?


----------



## 21XC12 (15. Februar 2016)

77designz freesolo


----------



## Alex476 (15. Februar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Komking oder Mountainlove. Oder direkt Email an den Vertrieb (everday26).
> 
> Woher kommst du?


Danke ;-)
Komme aus HH...habe mich schon auf längere Anfahrtswege eingestellt


----------



## frfreshman (15. Februar 2016)

Alex476 schrieb:


> Danke ;-)
> Komme aus HH...habe mich schon auf längere Anfahrtswege eingestellt




HH klingt gut, wie groß bist Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (15. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht hast du Glück und hier meldet sich jd aus der Kante ...


----------



## 21XC12 (15. Februar 2016)

Einfach ein hilfsbereites Volk hier!


----------



## Alex476 (15. Februar 2016)

Echt super 
Bin 1,83m bei 89er SL...denke ein L Rahmen würde passen


----------



## frfreshman (15. Februar 2016)

Habe nur XL am Start, ein Spitfire. Kumpel hat auch Rune in XL.
Bin selbst 185cm, von mir aus könnte es auch noch länger...
Also vielleicht als Anhaltspunkt für Dich in Ordnung.
Meld Dich gerne per PN.


----------



## 2o83 (15. Februar 2016)

Alex476 schrieb:


> Echt super
> Bin 1,83m bei 89er SL...denke ein L Rahmen würde passen



Habe ein Rune 2016 in "L", komme aus der Nähe von Hannover. Bei Interesse -> PN


----------



## DAKAY (15. Februar 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> @DAKAY
> Sieht schon mal sehr gut aus!
> Was ist da für eine Ke-Fü verbaut?





21XC12 schrieb:


> 77designz freesolo



Richtig


----------



## osbow (15. Februar 2016)

feliks schrieb:


> Seid ihr verrückt, Headbadge ist doch das wichtigste


Wenn es in den Rahmen gefräst oder eins richtiges Headbadge wäre dann gerne. Verstehe sowieso nicht, wieso viele Hersteller die paar Cents nicht in die Hand nehmen um ein richtiges Headbadge herzustellen. Lässt einen Rahmen deutlich wertiger wirken als ein Sticker.


----------



## 21XC12 (15. Februar 2016)

@Mitglied Hab die auch. Am Anfang hatte ich so meine Probleme wenn die Kette von unten abgesprungen ist. Dann hat sich die Kette zwischen Kettenblatt und Führung durchgedrückt. Dann ging die Kette nur noch mit roher Gewalt unter die Führung. Die Schraube konnte ich leider nicht öffnen da kein Tool einen Torx15 hat. Da wurde aber glaube ich nachgebessert und jetzt hat die Schraube Torx25. Seit ich ein X1 Schaltwerk habe springt die Kette eh nicht mehr von unten ab und das Problem hat sich auch so erledigt. Oben führt die Freesolo gut und das bei minimalem Gewicht.


----------



## joji2501 (15. Februar 2016)

da hat sich noch bisschen was geändert.


----------



## frfreshman (16. Februar 2016)

Frage einfach mal hier zuerst:

Jemand auf der Suche nach Spitfire/Rune Ausfallenden (26" 142x12) inkl. flip-chips mit Schrauben?
Hätte ein gebrauchtes Set abzugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feliks (16. Februar 2016)

Frage einfach mal hier zuerst:<br /><br />Jemand auf der Suche nach Spitfire/Rune Ausfallenden (26" 142x12) inkl. flip-chips mit Schrauben?<br />Hätte ein gebrauchtes Set abzugeben.


Ja Interesse liegt an.


----------



## US. (20. Februar 2016)

Hi, 2016er Rune jetzt Fox!


----------



## tokla4130 (20. Februar 2016)

Top Gerät!!! 
Sind das 26" Ausfallenden? Sieht so knapp aus hinten!


----------



## Jussi (20. Februar 2016)

Den Dämpfer würde ich so gerne mal testen!
Vergleich zum DB reizt mich.
Kommt die Gabel bei dem Dämpfer überhaut mit?
Die Optik der Reifen ist furchtbar... müssten 27,5er Ausfallenden sein.


----------



## NoStyle (20. Februar 2016)

Die WTB´s sind halt "echte" 2.5er/2.6er und wirken nahezu wie Plus-Reifen. Ich persönlich find´s Knaller, wie überhaupt das ganze Bike fetzt!


----------



## Jussi (20. Februar 2016)

Ja das stimmt hattest du irgendwo schonmal geschrieben.
Ich steh mehr auf "echte" 2,5 maxxis


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Februar 2016)

Geht bestimmt richtig gut mit dem Dämpfer und schön verspielt mit den 26" Dropouts. Sehr geil!!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Februar 2016)

Nur ein kleiner Schnappschuss nach dem Einbauen, nach langem Hin-und-Her, hab ich endlich meine 36er Talas verbaut  
Morgen wird getestet, insofern das Wetter sich bessert.


----------



## US. (20. Februar 2016)

Merci für Lob und Kritik!



tokla4130 schrieb:


> Top Gerät!!!
> Sind das 26" Ausfallenden? Sieht so knapp aus hinten!



Nein, sind 27,5er!



Jussi schrieb:


> Den Dämpfer würde ich so gerne mal testen!
> Vergleich zum DB reizt mich.
> Kommt die Gabel bei dem Dämpfer überhaut mit?
> Die Optik der Reifen ist furchtbar... müssten 27,5er Ausfallenden sein.



Bin bislang nur bissl rumgerollt, Treppen gefahren, etc.
Auf jeden Fall ist der Dämpfer bestens einstellbar und hat einen derart weichen Beginning Stroke wie man ihn sonst nur von Coil-Dämpfern kennt. Ich glaube aber nicht, daß der bzgl. Dämpfung besser als der CaneCreek ist. Das Gesamtpaket ist halt top, wobei ich bei dem Preis schon über meinen Schatten springen musste.
Optik der Reifen, nun ja; sind halt etwas breiter sonst recht "normal" und dezent.



NoStyle schrieb:


> Die WTB´s sind halt "echte" 2.5er/2.6er und wirken nahezu wie Plus-Reifen. Ich persönlich find´s Knaller, wie überhaupt das ganze Bike fetzt!



Das stimmt. 2,55" um genau zu sein 
Meine Erfahrungen bisher und Einschätzung der Reifen:
Sie sind etwas voluminöser als übliche Schwalbe 2,35er. Sie entsprechen den alten 2,5"er Muddy Mary. Breite bei mir ist 65mm.
Und sie sind nicht nur echte 2,5"er sondern auch echte 2-ply Reifen allerdings faltbar und gemässigt. Gewicht liegt bei 1150 bis 1200g.
Das Profil ist ebenfalls gemässigt und eher für feste Böden, Unterbau hart, Lauffläche weich oder gemässigt (für vorn und hinten).
Fährt man die Dinger mit nicht allzu wenig Druck, rollen sie erstaunlich gut. Allerdings auch nicht ganz so satt wie ein durchgehender Maxxis Super Tacky oder Schwalbe VertStar. Sie bouncen etwas stärker und fühlen sich härter an.
Sie lassen sich am Vorderrad aber auch völlig problemlos mit 1 bar fahren. Grip ist hervorragend sogar in weichem Boden, sofern es kein tiefer Schlamm ist. Haltbarkeit sollte sehr gut sein.
Alles eben ein Kompriomiss!
Maxxis 1-ply oder Schwalbe halten halt nicht oder erfordern im felsigen einen derart hohen Luftdruck, daß Grip und Komfort stark leiden.
Die 2-ply Dinger sind noch schwerer als die WTB und brauchen je nachdem trotzdem ordentlich Druck.

Ich kombiniere die WTB mit leichten Laufrädern, so daß das Gesamtgewicht erträglich bleibt. Schaumermal, bis jetzt bin ich aber recht angetan.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riotact (20. Februar 2016)

..es bahnt sich etwas an:


----------



## deralteser (20. Februar 2016)

Voll geil das grün


----------



## sirios (21. Februar 2016)

Top Farbe ! Ich müsste mal wieder Zeit bekommen meins zu bewegen! Haus renovieren ist ein Fulltimejob... 

Hier ein Bild vom Sommer:


----------



## deralteser (21. Februar 2016)

Immer wieder schön Dein Aufbau! Da könnte ich immer schwach werden!


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Februar 2016)

riotact schrieb:


> ..es bahnt sich etwas an:


Boah! Ich glaub  der Inline im Rune wird richtig geil gehen!


----------



## biker123456 (21. Februar 2016)

Der Inline geht in meinem Rune auch super:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (21. Februar 2016)

Optisch finde ich den Inline im Rune ja fast schon etwas zu mickrig. - Passt irgendwie besser zu einem Spitfire oder Phantom.

Funktion ist auch in meinem neuen Phantom (von M auf L gewechselt) allerdings top und deutlich besser als mit dem zuvor verbauten Monarch RCT3.


----------



## tequesta (21. Februar 2016)

Banshee Rune v2 2016 in XL und 26Zoll.


----------



## riotact (21. Februar 2016)

Das 2016er Rune in rot is echt a richtig wilde Farbe.. wirkt echt gut!

Ich hab mich nicht zusammenreißen können und mein neues grünes gleich mal 1:1 mit den Teilen vom Spitfire bestückt:




Mit der 150er Pike ists noch definitiv unterdimensioniert, die blauen Akzente passen jetzt auch nimmer so ganz (ich wollt's halt net erwarten mit dem umbauen ). Da wird sich noch was tun. Kommende Woche krieg ich eine 170er Fox36 zumindest mal zum testen. Mal sehen ob ich mir die dann leisten will oder mich mit 160mm und zB. einer Mattoc oder so begnüge.


----------



## DAKAY (21. Februar 2016)

26" kann die Mattoc auch 170mm


----------



## numinisflo (21. Februar 2016)

riotact schrieb:


> ..es bahnt sich etwas an:



Grün und blau steht jeder Sau. 

Geile Farben, gefällt mir.


----------



## DAKAY (21. Februar 2016)

Ja, solltest immer beide Räder gleichzeitig fahren


----------



## deralteser (21. Februar 2016)

Langsam hab ich wirklich die Schnauze voll...Ich will weniger Matsch


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Februar 2016)

Ich hab auf die Schnauze voll vom Regen. Bei uns regnet es immer vor und am Wochenende und Montags is der Himmel blau. Was für eine $chei$$e!!!


----------



## deralteser (21. Februar 2016)

Eben....ich hab da ja kein Problem mit. ABer langsam hätte ich wirklich Bock auf einen etwas trockeneren trail. An manchen Streckenabschnitten frage ich mich, ob Treckerreifen besser wären  Na ja, immerhin die Kondition kanns gebrauchen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Februar 2016)

Nun endlich mit der 36er Fox - Bild ist von gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (22. Februar 2016)

Was er geiles Wetter hatte.


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Februar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Was er geiles Wetter hatte.



Ab 14.00 hat es aufgerissen und war/ist traumhaft schön mit Sonne bei 15° 
Nach der Arbeit geht´s daher wieder auf´s Rad


----------



## biker123456 (22. Februar 2016)




----------



## 21XC12 (22. Februar 2016)

Jetzt hab ich voll Bock mein Spitty zufahren.


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Februar 2016)

Sehr sehr geiles Video, für so einen Trail würde ich meine Schwiegermutter eintauschen


----------



## NoStyle (23. Februar 2016)

Das Bike Magazin hat ein Spitfire getestet. Interessant, mit den fast 150mm selbst gemessenen Federweg im Heck ... 

http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountain...xoten-bikes-2015-banshee-spitfire/a29901.html


----------



## US. (23. Februar 2016)

Schöner, wenn auch knapper Test!
Ich komme bei meinem 2016er Rune auf genau 160mm Hub mit dem Monarch (natürlich ohne Luft).
Rein vertikaler Anteil an der Hinterradachse ohne elastische Verformungen

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## DAKAY (23. Februar 2016)

Neu:




Rune V2 2016 M


----------



## numinisflo (23. Februar 2016)

Spitzenmäßig, bis auf die blauen Leitungen.
Habs mal verschoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (23. Februar 2016)

@DAKAY Geiles Bike!! Die Krubel würde ich mir so gerne ans Darkside bauen.  Naja, irgendwann mal.


----------



## DAKAY (23. Februar 2016)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Spitzenmäßig, bis auf die blauen Leitungen.
> Habs mal verschoben.



Hopebremse ist schon bestellt 

Danke


----------



## deralteser (23. Februar 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Das Bike Magazin hat ein Spitfire getestet. Interessant, mit den fast 150mm selbst gemessenen Federweg im Heck ...
> 
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountain...xoten-bikes-2015-banshee-spitfire/a29901.html



Die Aussagen spiegeln meine bisheriges Ansichten zum Spitfire zu 100% wieder. Das bike will einfach laufengelassen werden - bergauf empfinde ich es auch sehr gut pedalierbar. Den Monarch fahre ich die letzten touren bewußt im komplett offenen Modus. Störendes Wippen existiert nicht. Banshee hat mit dem KS-Link wirklich eine Punktlandung gemacht. 
Wie erklären sich diese im Test gemessenen 150mm am Hinterbau?


----------



## NoStyle (23. Februar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Die Aussagen spiegeln meine bisheriges Ansichten zum Spitfire zu 100% wieder. Das bike will einfach laufengelassen werden - bergauf empfinde ich es auch sehr gut pedalierbar. Den Monarch fahre ich die letzten touren bewußt im komplett offenen Modus. Störendes Wippen existiert nicht. Banshee hat mit dem KS-Link wirklich eine Punktlandung gemacht.
> Wie erklären sich diese im Test gemessenen 150mm am Hinterbau?


Du, keine Ahnung?!? Ich weiss leider nicht wie das bei der Bike genau gemessen wird. Vielleicht besitzen sie einen Prüfstand, welcher die Raderhebungskurve und dessen gesamten Verlauf in Millimeter ermitteln kann?
Abseits davon kann ich dem Test auch nur zustimmen!


----------



## iceis (23. Februar 2016)

Also wenn der Hersteller selbst 140 angegeben hat und eine Rad-Zeitschrift 150, dann gehe ich eher davon aus das sich die vom Magazin vermessen haben als das ich glauben will der Hersteller hätte sich da arg vertan.

Auch in Linkage kann ich nicht erkennen woher die zusätzlichen 10mm kommen sollten.


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Februar 2016)

Is halt einfach Blödsinn mit 150mm. Tippfehler oder so ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (23. Februar 2016)

Also ob Banshee seine eigenen bikes nicht kennt....und das seit ein paar Modelljahren.
Na ja, hab zwar keinen Plan davon wie solche Tests laufen, finde das aber komisch. Tippe auch auf Tipfehler der BIKE.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. Februar 2016)

Sie bestätigen im Prinzip aber auch das, was @deralteser auch empfindet: eine gewöhnugsbedürftige flache Front. 

Will es trotzdem haben.


----------



## deralteser (23. Februar 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Sie bestätigen im Prinzip aber auch das, was @deralteser auch empfindet: eine gewöhnugsbedürftige flache Front.
> 
> Will es trotzdem haben.



Sollte Dich interessieren: Konnte heute mein Spitty im direkten Vergleich zum Spectral (2014) fahren. Auf dem Spectral sitzt Du etwas aufrechter (mal jetzt die Geochartänderungen von 2014 auf 2015 außen vorgelassen - die kennst Du ja). Auf dem Spitfire fühle ich mich aber mit etwas mehr rise in der Lenkzone viel wohler als auf dem Spectral. Und trotzdem ist das Spitfire (mit 40er riser, 45er Vorbau 10°, 15mm Spacer, MZ 350CR) flacher als das Spectral (mit 15er riser, 50mm Vorbau 0°, 25mm Spacer, MZ 350CR). Habe mich heute mit technischen und teilweise langsamen/trialmäßigen Trailsektionen, Bunnyhops und paar Sachen wie Manual, Wheelie etwas intensiver auseinandergesetzt. Das Spitty fühlt sich auch hier super an - natürlich im Rahmen meines Könnens....ansonsten schmeißts einen auch mal gerne ab 
Ich kanns nicht erwarten, das die trails mal richtig trocken sind. Mal so richtig einen stehen lassen 

EDIT: Der trend geht eben zu recht "kurzen" Steuerrohren. Passt mir aber alles.


----------



## deralteser (23. Februar 2016)

Sorry für die "Fremdfabrikatsquatscherei" - der @Rothaarsteiger muss aber zum rechten Weg bekehrt werden


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Februar 2016)




----------



## iceis (24. Februar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Is halt einfach Blödsinn mit 150mm. Tippfehler oder so ...



Die 150 sind im Text, im Diagramm und unten im Testbrief angegeben.
Denke eher die haben sich da vermessen und dann jedesmal den falschen Wert reingetippt.
Is aber auch egal, hab da einfach mal in einer email an die darauf hingewiesen.
Mir persönlich wärs wurst aber auf einen Fehler nicht hinzuweisen ist nicht meine Art.


----------



## US. (24. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich würde die Messung nicht vorschnell als Quatsch abtun.
Es ist immer eine gute Sache die Angaben es Herstellers in der Praxis zu verifizieren.
Abweichungen können viele Ursachen haben und natürlich auch Übertragungsfehlern geschuldet sein.
Oder abweichenden Meßmethoden, etc.

Ein signifikanter Unterschied besteht schon mal darin, daß die Hersteller üblicherweise Ergebniss aus CAD-Daten für die Geometrie und den den Federweg veröffentlichen. Das muß keineswegs den Werten am realen Objekt entsprechen. Man hat in der Pruduktion Toleranzen aber durchaus auch systematische einseitige Abweichungen.
Daher finde ich es eine sehr gute Sache, wenn eine Zeitschrift diese Angaben auch mal verifiziert.
Dazu kommen Abweichungen durch elastische Verformungen, die im CAD auch nicht berücksichtigt werden.

Für mein Rune kann ich sagen, daß die Herstellerangabe zur Messung passt. Allerdings habe ich ohne Dämpferkräfte gemessen.
Die Bike hat zumindest früher immer den Hinterbau mit einer typischen Gegenkraft belastet. Hier kommen immerhin Kräfte von über 5000N am Dämpfer ins Spiel!
Geometrisch wird der vertikale Abstand an der Hinterachse zw. eingefedertem und ausgefedertem Zustand gemessen.


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Februar 2016)

Ich lese halt diese Bike-Magazine nicht. Sicher sind manche Berichte interessant, aber es ist auch viel Marketinggeblubber. Der Test vom Spitfire liest sich als ob man einfach alles von der Banshee Homepage abgekäst hat. "Downhiller's Trailbike, ... Blablablub." und so weiter und so fort. Der Test sagt nichts was nicht schon in anderen Tests gesagt wurde. Bis auf die 150mm am Hinterbau. Ich glaube in erster Linie den Herstellerangaben, wenn ich ein Bike kaufe. Messfehler, Tipfehler, Verifizierung ... man nenne es wie man wolle.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. Februar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich lese halt diese Bike-Magazine nicht. Sicher sind manche Berichte interessant, aber es ist auch viel Marketinggeblubber. Der Test vom Spitfire liest sich als ob man einfach alles von der Banshee Homepage abgekäst hat. "Downhiller's Trailbike, ... Blablablub." und so weiter und so fort. Der Test sagt nichts was nicht schon in anderen Tests gesagt wurde. Bis auf die 150mm am Hinterbau. Ich glaube in erster Linie den Herstellerangaben, wenn ich ein Bike kaufe. Messfehler, Tipfehler, Verifizierung ... man nenne es wie man wolle.



Immerhin ist es mal ein Test eines Banshees. Liest man ja auch nicht alle Tage. Insofern freue ich mich über das eigentlich durchweg positive Fazit.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. Februar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Sorry für die "Fremdfabrikatsquatscherei" - der @Rothaarsteiger muss aber zum rechten Weg bekehrt werden



 Mein Konto hat auf dem rechten Weg noch eine Schranke eingebaut. Oder ich müsste meine drei Bikes zu Geld machen und mit dem Spitfire eines für alles aufbauen. 

Aber da gibt ja auch noch das geile Phantom, das ich gern für Touren hätte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (24. Februar 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Mein Konto hat auf dem rechten Weg noch eine Schranke eingebaut. Oder ich müsste meine drei Bikes zu Geld machen und mit dem Spitfire eines für alles aufbauen.


Klingt doch akzeptabel.....
Rennt ja alles nicht weg...


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Februar 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Immerhin ist es mal ein Test eines Banshees. Liest man ja auch nicht alle Tage. Insofern freue ich mich über das eigentlich durchweg positive Fazit.


Bin ich ganz bei dir!


----------



## rallleb (24. Februar 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Mein Konto hat auf dem rechten Weg noch eine Schranke eingebaut. Oder ich müsste meine drei Bikes zu Geld machen und mit dem Spitfire eines für alles aufbauen.
> 
> Aber da gibt ja auch noch das geile Phantom, das ich gern für Touren hätte...



Mach es.
Ich habe ja auch das Slide Carbon und dazu noch ein Phantom für die schnelle Tour vor der Haustüre.
Passt beides zusammen, nur das Gewicht sollten die 2 untereinander tauschen 11,8 vs 13,....


----------



## NoStyle (24. Februar 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Immerhin ist es mal ein Test eines Banshees. Liest man ja auch nicht alle Tage. Insofern freue ich mich über das eigentlich durchweg positive Fazit.


So sehe ich das auch. Für das Bike Magazin ist Banshee, neben anderen wie z.B. Pivot oder Turner, als Exoten-Bike getestet worden. Das ließt man in diesen eher mainstreamigen Magazinen nunmal nicht oft - und dafür ist der Test insgesamt wirklich sehr positiv und erfrischend emotional ausgefallen! 
Ist am Ende auch wurst mit den vermeintlichen 150mm FW ... viel wichtiger ist doch die prima abgestimmte und fast identische Kennlinie von Gabel & Hinterbau.


----------



## frogmatic (24. Februar 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ist am Ende auch wurst mit den *vermeintlichen* 150mm FW


*Gefühlte* 150mm


----------



## cornholio_83 (26. Februar 2016)

Irgendwie passt das farblich nicht ganz zusammen deshalb die Frage ob 
jemand weis wo ich notfalls ein Prime Decal Kit herbekomme? Für andere Modelle Rune, Spitfire... hab ich welche gefunden nur fürs Prime nicht!
oder einfach so lassen


----------



## frfreshman (26. Februar 2016)

Erstmal fahren!!


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Februar 2016)

Der Lenker ist ja sehr schick. Wenn dich die Farbabweichung stört schreib SlikGraphics mal ne Email oder du holst einen anderen Lenker. Der Vibrocore von Spank passt vom Gelbton. Eine Email direkt an Banshee wegen dem Dekor wäre auch noch einen Versuch wert. Womöglich ist es aber garnicht so schlimm wenn's komplett aufgebaut dasteht.


----------



## NoStyle (26. Februar 2016)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Erstmal fahren!!


  Bisserl Matschpampe am Unterrohr und schon beissen sich die Gelbtöne nicht mehr so krass ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokla4130 (26. Februar 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Bisserl Matschpampe am Unterrohr und schon beissen sich die Gelbtöne nicht mehr so krass ...


...und falls doch : http://nldesigns.eu


----------



## DAKAY (26. Februar 2016)

Chromag hat auch nen passenden Lenker

Edith:
Oder du baust blaue Bremsleitungen an, dann achtet niemand mehr auf den Lenker


----------



## tokla4130 (26. Februar 2016)




----------



## cornholio_83 (26. Februar 2016)

Dann nehm ich die Bremsleitungen
Warum bin ich da net selbst drauf gekommen
@frfreshman: War doch schon drei mal diese Woche Wollt mir halt ein wenig zeit lassen mit dem Aufbau solange muss mein Ion16 noch herhalten


----------



## Schorty01 (26. Februar 2016)

Gude,
wollt mich auch hier vorstellen....
bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines *Banshee Spitfire Jahrgang 2015*.
Hatte vorher ein vorher ein Cube Stereo und bin richtig zufrieden mit meinem Spitty.
Hab jetzt 2 Ausfahrten hinter mir, leider nur Flachland, aber fährt sich schon geil.....!!!







 

 


Bin über Meinungen und Kritik dankbar....solange sie konstuktiv ist natürlich....

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## tokla4130 (26. Februar 2016)

Schorty01 schrieb:


> leider nur Flachland, aber fährt sich schon geil


...dann freu dich mal drauf wenn's runter geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (26. Februar 2016)

Bis auf einen anderen Reifen vorne fällt mir nix auf.


----------



## Schorty01 (26. Februar 2016)

Jo....da freu ich mich auch schon drauf .
Vorderreifen is noch nicht so lange drauf, aber bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden.

Bin nur leider noch mit Bänderriß ein bißchen gehandicapt (schreibt man das so...?) aber die erste Enduro-Tour am Frankenstein oder Feldberg muss bald mal sein.

Bin gerade noch überlegen, ob ich auf 1x11 Shimano XT umbaue, aber das hat noch Zeit. 
Wird aber wahrscheinlich mein nächstes Projekt. 
Soll ja auch nicht so teuer werden.

Hab mir hier Forum schon viele Tipps geholt und gibt auch jede Menge geile Spitty´s und Rune´s.

Macht echt Laune hier mitzulesen!


----------



## frfreshman (27. Februar 2016)

Heute mal wieder komplettes Luftfahrwerk getestet. Ganz anders, aber hat auch was.


----------



## deralteser (27. Februar 2016)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 467541
> Heute mal wieder komplettes Luftfahrwerk getestet. Ganz anders, aber hat auch was.



Bleibt der Hinterbau vom Spitty mit einem Coildämpfer auch so schön ruhig, wie ich es aktuell bei meinem Monarch plus erlebe? Ich fahre den nur noch komplett offen und bin total begeistert von dem eigentlich wippfreien Hinterbau.

...Die Idee vom Coilfahrwerk lässt mich einfach nicht los...


----------



## frfreshman (27. Februar 2016)

Und hier nochmal mein Coilfahrwerk im Vergleich.


----------



## frfreshman (27. Februar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> ...Die Idee vom Coilfahrwerk lässt mich einfach nicht los...



Machen!
Desweiteren kann ich pauschal nur sagen: Luftfahrwerk nicht gleich Luftfahrwerk und Coilfahrwerk nicht gleich Coilfahrwerk...


----------



## deralteser (27. Februar 2016)

@frfreshman Neben einem stabileren Laufradsatz wird das wohl die nächste Anschaffung sein.


----------



## hulster (28. Februar 2016)

Gibt es jemand im Raum Ruhrgebiet/Rheinland, bei dem ich mir die diesjährigen Farben Gunmetal und Electric Blue idealerweise an nem Phantom anschauen kann? Händler hier im Raum haben nix vorrätig, alles nur auf Bestellung

PN dann am besten


----------



## Schorty01 (28. Februar 2016)

Wer fährt denn hier ein Absolut Black Oval Kettenblatt in Kombi mit ner RaceFace Turbine Cinch Kurbel?
Gibts da Probleme mit Kettenlinie oder so? 
Oder läuft das alles so perfect? 

Kettenlinie is laut AB 49,9mm glaub ich.

Kann man bei dem BB30 BSA Innenlager die Kettenlinie mittels Spacer noch etwas korrigieren?
Normalerweise is ja ein Spacer auf der Antriebsseite, zumindest bei Shimano Innenlagern.
Is das bei RF genauso?

Schonmal Danke für die Tipps...


----------



## Dakeyras (28. Februar 2016)

Ich fahre ne Turbine Cinch mit absolute black oval KB. (allerdings an nem Uncle Jimbo) Kettenlinie passt bei mir recht gut. Hatte vorher ein ovales Bionicon Blatt das hat mit 49mm KL auch gut hingehauen. 

Konnte bei beiden keine Probleme wie unübliche Geräuschentwicklung oder ne springende Kette feststellen. 

Das originale RF Cinch Blatt war mir mit 51mm zu weit draußen... 

Über BB Spacer könnte man etwas  variieren, war bei aber nicht nötig...  (bei einem 73mm BB hast du auf der Antriebsseite  einen 3mm spacer) 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braitax (28. Februar 2016)

Shorty bist du zufrieden mit BB30 BSA Innenlager? Bin gerade das Rune am aufbauen, wollte mir die gleiche Kombi zulegen.


----------



## tokla4130 (28. Februar 2016)

Also ich hab mit der Kombi BB30, Race Face Turbine cinch und absoluteBlack oval am Spitfire keinerlei Probleme!
Alles nach Plan montiert! Läuft...


----------



## tokla4130 (28. Februar 2016)

Und so sieht es unterwegs dann aus...




 



and after heavy abuse :


----------



## Schorty01 (29. Februar 2016)

Braitax schrieb:


> Shorty bist du zufrieden mit BB30 BSA Innenlager? Bin gerade das Rune am aufbauen, wollte mir die gleiche Kombi zulegen.



Moin,
habs die Kurbel noch nicht montiert.
Hab sie günstig hier Bikemarkt bekommen und brauch jetzt noch das Lager.
Bin halt gerade am Überlegen, was für ein KB langfristig drauf soll.

Glaube so´n Ovales kommt mir schon entgegen.


----------



## Schorty01 (29. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen 

@tokla4130: Dein Spitty ist echt der Hammer !!! Gefällt mir echt gut 

Super Aufbau.

Was wiegt dein Bike?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## US. (29. Februar 2016)

Schorty01 schrieb:


> Kann man bei dem BB30 BSA Innenlager die Kettenlinie mittels Spacer noch etwas korrigieren?
> Normalerweise is ja ein Spacer auf der Antriebsseite, zumindest bei Shimano Innenlagern.
> Is das bei RF genauso?



Ja, Spacer lässt sich von rechts nach links versetzen. So gewinnt man 2,5mm.
Anbei die Einbauanleitung:
http://www.raceface.com/comp/inst/BB_BSA30_Installation_Guide.pdf

Bei Banshee-Rahmen besteht zusätzlich die Option den ISCG-Montagering wegzulassen.
Damit gewinnt man weitere 1,5mm.
Und noch weiter kommt die Kette nach links durch andere Kettenblätter als die originalen RF.
Wolftooth bringt 2mm, Q-Rings bis zu 4mm und Absolute Black wohl 2mm (genau weiß ich es nicht)

In Summe kommt man auch mit Race Face Kurbeln auch auf eine sehr gut passende Kettenlinie.


----------



## riotact (29. Februar 2016)

Upgrade Spitfire -> Rune vorerst abgeschlossen:


----------



## tokla4130 (29. Februar 2016)

Schorty01 schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldungen
> 
> @tokla4130: Dein Spitty ist echt der Hammer !!! Gefällt mir echt gut
> 
> ...



Danke!
Ca. 14kg, wobei ich mit ner anderen Gabel nochmal Ca. 300g sparen könnte...
Aber die alte Lyrik funktioniert so gut...


----------



## DAKAY (29. Februar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (29. Februar 2016)

Geil!!! Einfach nur geil das Filmchen!


----------



## tokla4130 (29. Februar 2016)

Geilgeilgeilgeilgeil


----------



## FastFabi93 (29. Februar 2016)

Granatenmäßig, Raw-Material schaue ich immer noch am Liebsten


----------



## Jussi (1. März 2016)

Traumtrail


----------



## captain_j (4. März 2016)




----------



## PORTEX77 (4. März 2016)

interessante Befestigung des KindShockhebels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triggerhippie (5. März 2016)

CCDB mit climb switch und Ti-Feder. Geschätzte 850 Gramm. Bin gespannt


----------



## deralteser (5. März 2016)

Triggerhippie schrieb:


> CCDB mit climb switch und Ti-Feder. Geschätzte 850 Gramm. Bin gespannt


Das weckt Begierde  Ich bin auf Deine Meinung gespannt!


----------



## A7XFreak (6. März 2016)




----------



## hulster (6. März 2016)

tokla4130 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mit der Kombi BB30, Race Face Turbine cinch und absoluteBlack oval am Spitfire keinerlei Probleme!
> Alles nach Plan montiert! Läuft...



Mit dem original RF Innenlager? Die haben ja eigentlich nicht so nen guten Ruf.
Bei mir ist gerade nen Phantom im Anflug.
Als Alternative habe ich noch Rotor gefunden, ist aber auch nicht klar, ob es passt. UND - soweit ich gesehen habe nur in Rot, was nicht zum Electric Blue passt.
Shimano kommt nicht in Frage, weil nicht N/W und auch sonst langweilig. X01 ist zwar halbwegs leicht, aber von der Optik halt recht langweilig. Dafür dann GXP, was mir konstruktiv nicht so lieb ist, weil der Druck auf  die Lager relativ hoch ist.
Raceface bietet da noch am meisten Abwechslung, eventuell auch Elox Blau mit schwarzem Blatt zum Electric Blue. Aber alles 30mm Achse.
Möchte aber als Innenlager eigentlich was richtig gut gedichtetes wie Acres oder Reset.


----------



## tokla4130 (6. März 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Mit dem original RF Innenlager?



Ja, allerdings ist die Karre ja noch fast neu. Ich bezog mich auch mehr auf die Frage nach AB oval, Cinch und Kettenlinie...


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. März 2016)

@hulster
laut Hope (selbst angefragt) ist wohl das 30er BSA cinchkompatibel, wäre mein Gedanke( in Kombination mit nem 28er Garbaruk :KL 47,6 wegen uphillastiger Verhältnisse)


----------



## hulster (6. März 2016)

tokla4130 schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich auch mehr auf die Frage nach AB oval, Cinch und Kettenlinie...



Hatte ich schon verstanden 
Aber bei mir ergab sich halt die Frage jetzt konkret durch das BSA "Problem". Eigentlich ist mir BSA sehr sympathisch, aber die Zahl der 24er Kurbel überschaubar, inkl. GXP, die ja auch schon wieder nen spezielles Lager braucht.


----------



## tokla4130 (6. März 2016)

Dann wäre doch das von @PORTEX77 vorgeschlagene Hope Lager ne gute Alternative!
Merk ich mir auf jeden Fall, falls sich der Ruf des RF tatsächlich bestätigen sollte...


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. März 2016)

das Hope kost halt Geld, läuft dafür super.
Das Rotor BSA 30 gibt's aber doch auch in schwarz?( sogar im Set mit Montageschlüssel, der passt auch für Cinch), hat ich auch schon überlegt, der Preis ist heiss.
Leider konnte mir niemand beantworten ob's mit Cinch passt...


----------



## hulster (7. März 2016)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> das Hope kost halt Geld, läuft dafür super.
> Das Rotor BSA 30 gibt's aber doch auch in schwarz?(
> Leider konnte mir niemand beantworten ob's mit Cinch passt...



Rotor hatte ich auch im Nachhinein gesehen. Meistens sieht man nur das Rote und das ist Ceramic. Das schwarze ist Stahl. WENN man will könnte man die Ceramic Lager auch einzeln bekommen und in die schwarzen Schalen packen.
Hope frage ich mich, was den Preis rechtfertig. Keine Innenhülse und sonst scheint die Konstruktion bei allen Varianten im Prinzip gleich.
Es gibt:

Hope
Rotor
e13
THM
B.O.R.
Raceface
Rotor
FSA

Hülsen haben e13, Raceface, FSA
Raceface hab ich mir nochmal näher angeschaut. Angenehm ist natürlich es passt auf jeden Fall. Auf deren Seite ist angegeben, dass ein Standard 6809 eingesetzt wird. Selbst wenn dass ausgelieferte Schrott sein ist, sollte es kein Problem sein nen passendes Enduro Bearing oder INA zu ersetzen. Rotor gibt nix an, andere nur die Maße die jetzt keine Lust habe nach zu schauen.
Die äußeren Dichtkappen gibt es bei Raceface auch einzeln. Denke, wenn ich mich für Raceface Kurbel entscheide, werde ich es auch mit dem Lager probieren. Reset oder Acros sind von der Dichtkonstruktion ganz was anderes und viel aufwendiger, aber beide haben nix für BSA30. Bei BSA30 scheint es immer die Schale, eingelegtes Lager und Dichtkappe zu sein. Kann zumindest nix anderes erkennen. Im besseren Fall hat das Lager dann noch ne Hülse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (7. März 2016)

Also bei dem Bild sollte man doch meinen das die 30er Welle im montierten Lager quasi die Hülse ersetzt:

https://static.bike-components.de/c...lack-BS-07957933738fa6447bf30ad8a051f6e8.jpeg

da wird trotz Washer doch von aussen mehr Wasser (und Dreck) ans Lager kommen als von innen.
Ich bin mir eher am überlegen,  irgendwo an einem tiefen Punkt im Tretlagergehäuse ein kleines "Drainageloch" zu bohren das eventuelles Wasser aus dem Lagergehäuse ablaufen kann wie z.b. an den Strebenenden schon herstellerseitig so produziert...


----------



## US. (7. März 2016)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Also bei dem Bild sollte man doch meinen das die 30er Welle im montierten Lager quasi die Hülse ersetzt:
> 
> https://static.bike-components.de/c...lack-BS-07957933738fa6447bf30ad8a051f6e8.jpeg
> 
> ...



Die Welle kann die Hülse nicht ersetzen, da sie ja die Lagerschalen nicht dicht von innen abschliessen kann.
Wasser von innen war bei meinem Rahmen immer ein Thema. Es gibt diverse Sattelstützen, die beispielsweise von oben nicht dicht sind, z.B. Thomson. Oder teilweise auch die Schlitzklemmung am Rahmen und andere Öffnungen.

Gut, gegen stehendes Wasser im Rahmen hilft dann auch die Hülse nicht mehr.

Drainageloch habe ich bei meinem Rune auch gebohrt. Das sollte zumindest im Rahmen stehendes Wasser verhindern.
An der tiefsten Stelle einfach ein 3 oder 4mm-Loch und entgraten.


----------



## PORTEX77 (7. März 2016)

gut, damit würde das Lager dann noch teurer werden, geben tut es die Hülse scheinends einzeln:  https://www.bike-components.de/en/Hope/Centre-Tube-Innenlagerhuelse-p33844/
da würde sogar ich mal in mich gehen ob das die Sache wert ist...
obwohl ich mit meinem 24mm GXP von Hope sehr zufrieden bin...


----------



## sirios (7. März 2016)

Kleiner Recut mit etwas mehr Pep !


----------



## Boa-P (7. März 2016)

Nabend Leute,
mich lässt das Spitfire nicht mehr los und vorallem keine Ruhe. Habe jetzt überlegt das ganze entweder wieder in Eigenregie aufzubauen oder aber vllt auf eines der BuildKits zurück zugreifen. Derzeit liebäugle ich mit dem Race BuiltKit. Was haltet ihr davon? Das Einzige was ich da nicht ganz einordnen kann, ist der LRS. 
Eher finger von lassen oder empfehlenswert?


----------



## 21XC12 (7. März 2016)

Novatech Naben und Easton Felgen sollten schon ne gute Zeit halten. Ist halt kein Highend, aber die Frage is brauch man das?  Wieviel wiegst du denn? Das spielt schon ne Rolle?


----------



## Boa-P (8. März 2016)

Moin, 
je nachdem was angezogen ist denke ich mal zwischen 80-85kg. An meinem Hardtail fahre ich die ZTR Flow Ex mit Hope Naben. Bin mit diesen super zufrieden. Wie schneiden den die Novatech und Easton im Vergleich dazu ab?


----------



## rallleb (8. März 2016)

Bei meinem Bikebuddy:Novatech HR Nabe 3 Jahre gefahren ohne Pflege läuft immer noch.


----------



## 21XC12 (8. März 2016)

Boa-P schrieb:


> Moin,
> je nachdem was angezogen ist denke ich mal zwischen 80-85kg. An meinem Hardtail fahre ich die ZTR Flow Ex mit Hope Naben. Bin mit diesen super zufrieden. Wie schneiden den die Novatech und Easton im Vergleich dazu ab?


Ohne das ich selbst Novatech Naben und Easton Felgen gefahren bin behaupte ich jetzt mal einfach, dass der Laufradsatz bei deinem Gewicht sicher nicht direkt in die Knie geht. Der Einsatzzweck spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle. Freerides und DH-Tracks gehen natürlich mehr auf's Material. Wenn du mit dem Spitfire Touren fährst auf S1-S2 Trails sehe ich bei deinem Gewicht keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boa-P (8. März 2016)

Eher letzteres  
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe. Ich finde ansonsten ist das Race BuiltKit schön ausgestattet.


----------



## 21XC12 (8. März 2016)

Boa-P schrieb:


> Eher letzteres
> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe. Ich finde ansonsten ist das Race BuiltKit schön ausgestattet.


Komking hat auch einen Konfigurator. Der Sven ( hier im Forum @pro-wheels ) hilft dir sicher gerne.


----------



## tokla4130 (8. März 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Komking hat auch einen Konfigurator. Der Sven ( hier im Forum @pro-wheels ) hilft dir sicher gerne.



Da hab ich meinen Rahmen auch gekauft, total nett und unkompliziert!


----------



## Boa-P (8. März 2016)

Hui Hui Hui der Konfigurator ist ja mal cool. Da werde ich nachher gleich mal ein bisschen rumprobieren. Hatte jetzt für das Race Builtkit nen Preis von 3999€ genannt bekommen. Mal schauen ob ich da noch ein wenig drunter komme. Sonst kann ich das meiner Regierung schwer erklären XD


----------



## tokla4130 (8. März 2016)

Egal was der Konfigurator sagt, lass dir mal ein persönliches Angebot machen


----------



## iceis (8. März 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> Die 150 sind im Text, im Diagramm und unten im Testbrief angegeben.
> Denke eher die haben sich da vermessen und dann jedesmal den falschen Wert reingetippt.
> Is aber auch egal, hab da einfach mal in einer email an die darauf hingewiesen.
> Mir persönlich wärs wurst aber auf einen Fehler nicht hinzuweisen ist nicht meine Art.



War ja jetzt schon ein par Tage her als die e-mail rausging.
Hatte da auch schnell ne e-mail zurückbekommen in der aber nur stand das meine an die Test- & Technik-Redaktion weitergeleitet wird.
Bisher kam da aber nix und ich denk da kommt auch nix mehr.
Schließe das ganze für mich als "hab drauf hingewiesen und es hat nix gebracht" ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (8. März 2016)

Hab auch noch einen kurzen Clip von heute. Wie immer Hometrail, aber mehr is zZt halt nicht drin. Macht trzd immer wieder Spaß.


----------



## 21XC12 (12. März 2016)

Hier mal noch ein HD-Filmchen von heute mit dem Chesty ....





 
Und noch ein kleines GoPro-Pic für die Galerie ...





Blablub ...


----------



## faulwurf (13. März 2016)

Heho,

kurze Frage an euch, wenn ich nen Winkelsteuersatz -1° in mein spitfire einbauen würde, wie würde sich der Reach ändern ? Überhaupt in nem Bereich den man merken würde? Durch den kürzen Vorbau ist es eh schon ein wenig ungewohnt. (wobei sich das wahrscheinlich noch geben wird, sobald ich nachm Kreuzbandriss wieder richtig fahren kann).

Oder hat vllt jemand Lust sein Rune XL gegen n Spitfire in L zu tauschen ? 


und da es die Galerie is 

Bei mir gabs nen neuen Sattel (66sick) und nen neuen Vorbau  vom hussefelt 60mm/250g zu answer atac ame 40mm mit 102g!
Als nächstes kommen 2xMaxxis DHR 2 TLR 2.4, Huber Buchsen und andere Verschleißteile.


----------



## CDRacer (14. März 2016)

Unter der Annahme, dass deine Lenkerklemmung ca 30 mm oberhalb des Steuersatzes ist, würde sich dein Reach um 0,5 mm ändern bei einem Winkelsteuersatz mit 1°. Bei niedrigerem Lenker weniger, bei höherem Lenker mehr, aber nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## Pilatus (14. März 2016)

durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel wird aber der Stack geringer und dadurch der Reach wieder länger.
Das ist aber Korinthenkaggen im mm-Bereich

edith: ich komm auf ~1,8mm und der Reach hat mit dem Lenker nichts zu tun.


----------



## faulwurf (14. März 2016)

oke vielen Dank. Das hört sich gut an 
Dann werde ich wohl nach nem angelset ausschau halten und die Flipchips wieder auf neutral montieren.
Danke!


----------



## andrewam (14. März 2016)

Ich möchte hier im Banshee Thread gerne mal eine Diskussion bezüglich der Kennlinie vom Hinterbau eröffnen.
 Hab mir ein Spitfire gekauft und auf einer Seite gelesen, dass Banshee mit dem Hinterbau eine Progression hat die richtig null geht. 
Also im vergleich zu anderen Bikes doch um einiges degressiver ist. 
Da kann ein coildämpfer doch garnicht richtig funktionieren und schlägt öfters durch als es ein luftdämpfer würde, wegen der linearen coil federkennlinie. Oder täusche ich mich hierbei?


----------



## ollinist (14. März 2016)

Langsam wirds fertig, wenn der Rest denn endlich lieferbar wäre


----------



## andrewam (14. März 2016)

@ollinist ich kenn das gefühl, warte selber schon seit 5 monaten auf meinen spitfire rahmen


----------



## DAKAY (14. März 2016)

ollinist schrieb:


> Langsam wirds fertig, wenn der Rest denn endlich lieferbar wäre



Das wird ganz nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (14. März 2016)

Anbei mal aktuelle Bilder:




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-legend-mk-ii.428525/page-30#post-13659540




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-darkside-sammelthread.769170/page-25#post-13659500

Das Spitfire ist unverändert:



Rune "noch" nicht im Hause


----------



## 21XC12 (14. März 2016)

Dann hast du ja bald die ganze Banshee Family im Haus!


----------



## Jussi (14. März 2016)

Was denn da los


----------



## Pure_Power (14. März 2016)

Kurzzeitig hatte ich überlegt dem Darkside eine neue Lyrik zu verpassen, aber eine 40 steht dem Teil einfach besser!
Bei Gelegenheit könnte ich ja mal umstecken: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/78554


----------



## iceis (14. März 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier im Banshee Thread gerne mal eine Diskussion bezüglich der Kennlinie vom Hinterbau eröffnen.
> *Hab mir ein Spitfire gekauft und auf einer Seite gelesen, dass Banshee mit dem Hinterbau eine Progression hat die richtig null geht. *
> Also im vergleich zu anderen Bikes doch um einiges degressiver ist.
> Da kann ein coildämpfer doch garnicht richtig funktionieren und schlägt öfters durch als es ein luftdämpfer würde, wegen der linearen coil federkennlinie. Oder täusche ich mich hierbei?



Du meinst von 130 bis 160 nehm ich an?






Bin ne Zeitlang mit Vivid Coil gefahren und sooo leicht schlägt da nix durch.
Bei 130mm Ausnutzung des Federwegs hat man noch ca. 13mm Hub übrig und der Durchschlagschutz am Vivid ist dicker und ich konnte da auch kein Durchrauschen auf den letzten cm Hub feststellen.

PS: Dir gings jetzt zwar ums Spitfire aber da fällt das dann in Bezug auf den Vivid-Durchschlagschutz wohl noch weniger ins Gewicht weil der Dämpfer im Spitfire weniger Hub hat aber der Durchschlagschutz nicht kleiner ist.


----------



## Boa-P (15. März 2016)

@Pure_Power ist da an deinem Spitfire an der Kettenstrebe Lenkenband vom Rennrad? Sieht mit dem Muster echt super aus


----------



## 21XC12 (15. März 2016)

@Pure_Power 
Das mit der Lyrik hatte ich auch mal überlegt, aber wenn ne Singlecrown dann ne Float hab ich mir gesagt. Vorerst bleibt aber mal die Boxxer drin.

Sag mal kannst du deine ganze Flotte eigentlich regelmäßig fahren? Sind ja doch ne Menge Bikes. Für jeden Wochentag eins!


----------



## Pure_Power (15. März 2016)

@Boa-P : das ist fi’zi:k Microtex Bar Tape
@21XC12 : Berechtigter Einwand, das Darkside kommt auf jeden Fall zu kurz...


----------



## 21XC12 (15. März 2016)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> @21XC12 : Berechtigter Einwand, das Darkside kommt auf jeden Fall zu kurz...


Fährst du mehr downhilllastige Strecken? Eigentlich schade ums Darkside, weil's sich einfach agil und quirlig fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (15. März 2016)

iceis schrieb:


>


Wie hier von iceis angedeutet ist die Kennlinie vom Grundcharakter schon progressiv und wird erst gegen Ende degressiv. es geht um die letzten 15mm Kolbenhub.
Gegenüber rein und stark progressiven Kinematiken erfordert das eine etwas andere Abstimmung. Tendenziell eine eher höhere Federrate.
Bei Stahlfederdämpfern muß man berücksichtigen, daß genau im angesprochenen Hubende seriell eine Elastomerfeder eingesetzt wird. Diese dürfte die Degression gut kompensieren.
Ich persönlich finde den Spielraum des Banshee-Hinterbaus bei der Abstimmung ganz positiv. Ich habe die Möglichkeit den Federweg zu nutzen und trotzdem nicht im Sag zu versinken. Bei rein (und stark) progressiven Kinematiken ist das anders.

Übrigens frage ich mich, wie das alles beim Mojo HD wäre...


----------



## Pure_Power (15. März 2016)

Das habe ich gestern nach dem Gabeleinbau beim Proberollen auch wieder gemerkt. Das Darkside geht doch spürbar leichter aufs HR. Bei Tages-Trips entscheide ich mich morgens irgendwie doch immer fürs Legend...


----------



## Mr.A (15. März 2016)

Vergleich zwischen Legend und Darkside im "DH Modus" würde mich mal interessieren. Hast ja sogar bei beiden das selbe Fahrwerk drin.


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. März 2016)

Letzte Woche mal im Osten Dtl´s unterwegs gewesen mit dem Banshee


----------



## everyday26 (15. März 2016)

Jetzt mal mit der MRP Stage Gabel


----------



## 21XC12 (15. März 2016)

Die Stage hatte ich schon öfter im Auge. Sieht irgendwie stabiler aus als ne Pike. Das Joystick Cockpit is auch geil. @everyday26 Seid ihr am Wochenende auf dem Burg Testival? Ein Bekannter von mir wollte mal ein Legend vorzugsweise in XL testen. Glaube aber der hat dir schon ne Email geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (18. März 2016)

Falls jemand noch ein Rune in XL sucht, gerne pn an mich


----------



## Frorider86 (18. März 2016)

Schöne Grüße aus dem Altmühltal 

...und 5 Taler aus der Handybildkasse


----------



## andrewam (18. März 2016)

Endlich hab ich mein spitfire  morgen werden noch die leitungen gekürzt und schaltkabel verlegt dan gehts auch schon los zur ersten ausfahrt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: das zeug was da alles so runliegt kommt alles vom aufbau. Da musste sich die ordnung hinten anstellen


----------



## deralteser (18. März 2016)

@andrewam 
Was für ein Dämpfer versteckt sich denn da drin?


----------



## 21XC12 (18. März 2016)

Sieht aus wie ein Rock Shox. Oder?


----------



## andrewam (19. März 2016)

Ja ist ein vivid r2c mit stealth decals von slik graphics. Habe jetzt jedoch für die tour heute den monarch montiert


----------



## andrewam (19. März 2016)

Hab mich heute in mein neues spitty verliebt. Einfach eine unglaubliche spassmaschine


----------



## 21XC12 (19. März 2016)

Da is aber jemand schwer begeistert.


----------



## tokla4130 (19. März 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Da is aber jemand schwer begeistert.



Hähä, 
aber vollkommen zu Recht...
Hab bei meinem heute nochmal am Setup gespielt, das Ding geht echt ab wie die Hölle!


----------



## Frorider86 (20. März 2016)

ACHTUNG...SONNTAGS-SPAM 
...mal ausgelotet was das Spitfire so kann.
Fazit: Warum habe ich nochmal ein Darkside gekauft? 


 

 

 

 



Allen ein schönen Rest-Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (20. März 2016)

Schöne Bilder!! Da habt ihr aber einen geilen Trail! 

Hab auch noch Spam im Gepäck ...


----------



## tokla4130 (20. März 2016)

Wenn Spam bloß immer so aussehen würde...


----------



## 21XC12 (20. März 2016)

Ich seh nur noch geile Spitfires hier im Forum. Wollte heute eigentlich auch meins mal wieder über'n Hometrail scheuchen, aber ich wollte den Dämpfer vom Darkside testen, weil er frisch servisiert wurde. Aber nächstes Wochenende kommt dann definitiv Spitfire-Spam.


----------



## fibbs (20. März 2016)

Jetzt möchte ich mein neues Baby für 2016 auch gern mal hier vorstellen. Heute war es endlich mal sonnig. Außer Sag einstellen und Bordsteine runter fahren habe ich bisher mit dem Rune noch nichts gemacht, die Begleitung war mit Trekkingrad und Kinderanhänger unterwegs, da halten sich die Trailanteile in Grenzen.

2016er Rune in Gun Metal, Größe L und Scaled Sizing.

Die Pedale müssen noch anders, aber kommt Zeit, kommt Budget.


----------



## bobtailoner (20. März 2016)

Was bedeutet jetzt für dich scaled sizing?


----------



## fibbs (20. März 2016)

Scaled Sizing ist ein Begriff, den Liteville ins Leben gerufen hat. Heißt also, vorn ein größeres Laufrad als hinten. http://www.liteville.de/t/22_579.html


----------



## bobtailoner (20. März 2016)

Ok, war in dieser liteville Welt nie zuhause.
Nun gut, ich fahre 29er und 650b, beides hat vor- und Nachteile aber das zu mischen, nun gut, jeder wie er es mag.
Radel schaut gut aus


----------



## fibbs (20. März 2016)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Radel schaut gut aus



Und nur darum geht es ja, oder? Danke Dir!


----------



## ollinist (21. März 2016)

Meh, hab das Darkside noch nicht einmal fertig aufgebaut, da wünsch ich mir schon ein Spitfire


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (21. März 2016)

Sonntags-Spam, da mach ich mit  

Von unserer gestrigen Enduro Runde. Ich liebe mein Pyre


----------



## cornholio_83 (21. März 2016)

So,
mein 2016er Prime in XL ist jetz auch endlich fertig und hat mich schon auf der ersten Ausfahrt
gestern begeistert



Fehlt nur noch ein bischen Feintuning beim Dämpfer und der Gabel


----------



## Hauser73 (21. März 2016)

Dann will ich doch auch mal meinen neuen Hobel vorstellen. Ein Banshee Spitfire  Zwar erst ein paar kurze Ausfahrten gemacht aber bin begeistert


----------



## Schorty01 (21. März 2016)

Moin zusammen,
ich hätte da ne kleine Technikfrage an RaceFace Turbine Fahrer.....
ich hatte an meinem Spitfire erst ne Shimano XT 3-fach Kurbel mit 2 Kettenblättern + Bash,
jetzt hab ich auf ne RF Turbine Cinch inkl. Lager und 2-fach Spider gewechselt und wollte die originalen Shimano Kettenblätter 22T und 32T erstmal weiterbenutzen, da ich in naher Zukunft auf 1x11 mit DirektMount Kettenblatt gehen möchte.
Jetzt kommt das Problem:
Die Kettenblätter liegen anscheinend zu nahe zusammen, sodass beim runterschalten auf das 22er Blatt die Kette am Kettenblatt vorbeirutscht und runterfliegt. Passt ne RF Kurbel nurmit RF Kettenblättern oder was könnte da faul sein?
Hab jetzt erstmal günstig ein original RF 32T Kettenblatt bei Ebay geschossen und wollte das mal probieren.
Aber auf auf kl. 22er Blatt kann ich im Moment nicht schalten, ohne dass sofort die Kette abfällt .

Kann da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?
Hab vergessen ein Foto zumachen sonst hätte ich das mit gepostet....ich weiß ein BIld sagt mehr als 1000 Worte 

Danke schon mal....


----------



## FastFabi93 (21. März 2016)

@Schorty01 

Ist jetzt vielleicht nicht spezifisch für deine Kurbel, aber kannst du das 22er mit Spacern nicht weiter Richtung Tretlager verschieben, sodass du mehr Platz zwischen den Kettenblättern hast ?

Umwerferanschlag innen ist richtig eingestellt, nicht zu weit innen ?


----------



## Schorty01 (21. März 2016)

Ich warte jetzt mal ab bis das RF 32T Kettenblatt da ist und montiert ist und dann mal gugge wie es aussieht.
Aber nach innen spacern vom 22er Blatt hab ich auch schon gedacht...würde evtl gehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar_jay (21. März 2016)

Schorty01 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> ich hätte da ne kleine Technikfrage an RaceFace Turbine Fahrer.....
> ich hatte an meinem Spitfire erst ne Shimano XT 3-fach Kurbel mit 2 Kettenblättern + Bash,
> jetzt hab ich auf ne RF Turbine Cinch inkl. Lager und 2-fach Spider gewechselt und wollte die originalen Shimano Kettenblätter 22T und 32T erstmal weiterbenutzen, da ich in naher Zukunft auf 1x11 mit DirektMount Kettenblatt gehen möchte.
> ...




Wenn ichs richtig im Kopf hab war bei meiner SixC ein Spacer dabei, der zwischen Kurbel und kleinem Kettenblatt kommt (Ring mit 4 Ösen für die Kurbellöcher) ist aber noch die alte ohne Cinch


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. März 2016)

hier stand Müll


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. März 2016)

Das kleine Banshee im Zug


----------



## Pilatus (22. März 2016)

Hauser73 schrieb:


> Ein Banshee Spitfire



Also das ist mal ein Spacer Turm. wäre da ein Riserlenker nicht sinnvoller?
Ansonsten gefällt es mir sehr gut.


----------



## Schorty01 (22. März 2016)

ar_jay schrieb:


> Wenn ichs richtig im Kopf hab war bei meiner SixC ein Spacer dabei, der zwischen Kurbel und kleinem Kettenblatt kommt (Ring mit 4 Ösen für die Kurbellöcher) ist aber noch die alte ohne Cinch




Das mit dem Spacer könnte die Lösung sein. Aber bei nem 2-fach Spider sollte der doch eigentlich nötig sein, oder?
Hab sowas nur mal bei nem 3-fach Spider gelesen, das wenn man den 2-fach fahren möchte, den Spacer braucht....?

Weiß jemand wo man den evtl. einzeln her bekommt? Hab schon die gängigen Online-Shops durch und noch nix gefunden.


----------



## Hauser73 (22. März 2016)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Also das ist mal ein Spacer Turm. wäre da ein Riserlenker nicht sinnvoller?
> Ansonsten gefällt es mir sehr gut.


Warum sollte ein Riser Lenker sinnvoller sein?


----------



## frogmatic (22. März 2016)

Hauser73 schrieb:


> Warum sollte ein Riser Lenker sinnvoller sein?


Höchstens weniger hässlich als ein Spacerturm


----------



## Hauser73 (22. März 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Höchstens weniger hässlich als ein Spacerturm


Mich stört es nicht. Und ob es so bleibt ist auch noch nicht sicher


----------



## frogmatic (22. März 2016)

Schorty01 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Spacer könnte die Lösung sein. Aber bei nem 2-fach Spider sollte der doch eigentlich nötig sein, oder?
> Hab sowas nur mal bei nem 3-fach Spider gelesen, das wenn man den 2-fach fahren möchte, den Spacer braucht....?
> 
> Weiß jemand wo man den evtl. einzeln her bekommt? Hab schon die gängigen Online-Shops durch und noch nix gefunden.


Das hier sollte passen; auch wenn der Beschriebungstext in der Tat verwirrend ist.

Auch z.B. bei Atlas Kurbeln sind die Gewindesockel fürs kleine Kettenblatt zu kurz und müssen noch mit so einem Teil unterlegt werden.
Könnte einen Vorteil bringen wenn man 1 Kettenblatt + Kettenführung fährt.
Oder eine Sparmaßnahme, wenn der Alu-Klotz, aus dem die Kurbel gefräst wird, 4mm dünner sein kann 


(Eigentlich fräsen die wohl aus geschmiedeten Rohlingen...)



@Hauser73 : na wenn's dich nicht stört... nimm dich halt vor der Style-Polizei in acht


----------



## Schorty01 (22. März 2016)

Hat jemand so einen Spacer und kann mal die Stärke messen?
17€ is ganz schön happig...mit Unterlegscheiben sollte es ja auch Vielleicht gehen.

Danke schon mal für die Mühe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (22. März 2016)

Hat einer von euch vielleicht noch ne Idee?
Mein Rad knackt. Nicht immer sondern vorzugsweise beim bergauf fahren. Am extremsten ist es wenn ich dann in den Wiegetritt gehe.
Der Rahmen, Steursatz, Tretlager, Antrieb sind neu. Laufradsatz ist auch noch nicht beonsers alt.  Am Anfang war das nicht so. Hab schon alles gefettet, es ist zum verzweifeln -.-


----------



## svenson69 (22. März 2016)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch vielleicht noch ne Idee?
> Mein Rad knackt. Nicht immer sondern vorzugsweise beim bergauf fahren. Am extremsten ist es wenn ich dann in den Wiegetritt gehe.
> Der Rahmen, Steursatz, Tretlager, Antrieb sind neu. Laufradsatz ist auch noch nicht beonsers alt.  Am Anfang war das nicht so. Hab schon alles gefettet, es ist zum verzweifeln -.-


Eventuell Brems oder Schaltleitung?
Die war es bei mir mal wo komische Geräusche von sich gab


----------



## A7XFreak (22. März 2016)

Upps, das Sollte eigentlich in den Banshee Rune Thread Sorry...

Das mit den Leitungen werd ich mal prüfen, danke!


----------



## grey (22. März 2016)

Ausfallenden (!), Pedale, Tretlager, ggf. Schaltwerksdämpfung (hatte mal eines das recht laut war..) und Schaltauge, Dämpferbushings,....
Ich ignoriere knacksen inzwischen, sofern nix merkbar locker ist oder spiel hat.


----------



## Jussi (22. März 2016)

Was hast für ein Schaltwerk das X01 und XX1 neigen dazu sich zu lösen.
Hatte ich auch, knacksen im Wiegetritt. Bau aber zur Sicherheit das Rad aus, bau das Schaltwerk ab mach alles sauber und wieder ran mit allem.
Als nächsten Tip, Pedal wie oben schon geschrieben, aber das solltest du merken.

Ich hab vollstes Verständniss, Ich kann auch kein knacksen ignorieren.
Vorallem wenn dir jemand mit nem Baumarktrad entgegen kommt


----------



## andrewam (22. März 2016)

Hat schon jemand erfahrung mit dem x2 oder x2 coil in spitfire bzw rune gemacht? Bzw welcher der beiden hat im spitfire die bessere performance, mal abgesehen vom gewicht


----------



## tobi25 (22. März 2016)

@Hauser73 Laut RockShox User Manual sollten maximal 30mm Spacer zwischen Steuersatz und Vorbau verbaut werden. (s.S.5)
https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...5-4018-012-000_rev_a_single_crown_emanual.pdf


----------



## Hauser73 (22. März 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis. Werd mal meinen Schrauber drauf ansprechen. Der hat eigentlich ziemlich viel Erfahrung im Bike zusammenbauen. Muss mal testen wie es mit weniger Spacern ist.


----------



## Pilatus (23. März 2016)

Hauser73 schrieb:


> Warum sollte ein Riser Lenker sinnvoller sein?



Einmal wie oben beschrieben die maximal erlaube Spacerturmhöhe und die Stylepolizei (und die ist die gefährlichste  ).
ausserdem bilde ich mir ein, dass es weniger steif ist als der Lenker und dadurch eine ungute Last auf die Lager vom Steuersatz kommt.
Aber ich brauch nicht reden, ich fahr selber 20mm Spacer, 30mm Rise und hohen Vorbau und überlege eben aus den obigen Gründen auf 40mm Rise zu gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (23. März 2016)

Hab mir im Bikemarkt für ein paar Euro eine 30er Riser geschossen. Montiert ist er schon. Heute folgt der Praxistest. War schon ewig nicht mehr mit dem Spitfire unterwegs. Der Unterschied zum Darkside mit DC ist schon enorm. Bin mal gespannt wie mir die höhere Front gefällt. Mit dem 15er Riser war mir die Sitzposition auf Touren manchmal zu gestreckt. Beim fahren bergab hat's hingegen nicht gestört. Jetzt sitze ich schon etwas aufrechter was ich als angenehm empfinde. Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich die höhere Front berab schlägt. Mit niedriger Front hat man halt mehr Gewicht vorne. Hoffe ich hab trzd genug Druck auf dem VR. Dann wäre es perfekt.


----------



## frogmatic (23. März 2016)

Hahaha - mir geht es genau andersum, bin ja auch Größe "Z", wie Zwerg 
Mein Spitfire Gr. S hat ein genauso langes Steuerrohr wie die größeren, mit dem tiefen Tretlager wird der Stack ziemlich hoch, fühlt sich gar nicht so toll an.

Der Flatbar wird demnächst vom anderen Rad verpflanzt, und ein Syntace Flatforce liegt bereit.
Wir sicher schräg aussehen, aber hoffentlich besser passen...


----------



## Hauser73 (23. März 2016)

Denk das Türmchen wird schon noch etwas niedriger. Wurd mir halt so aufgebaut. Hab jetzt erstmal ein paar Testfahrten gemacht um zu schauen wie es ist. Bei der Lenkerbreite bin ich mir auch noch nicht ganz sicher ob es so bleibt. Das gesamte Cockpit befindet sich quasi noch in der Testphase.


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. März 2016)

@Hauser73 
wenn du dich so wohlfühlst, fahr es doch so, mach ich übrigens auch  absägen und rausnehmen kann mans ja noch immer, Stichwort "Salamitechnik"
wenn ich das schon lese "laut Rockshox"...


----------



## Hauser73 (23. März 2016)

Eben, kürzer machen geht immer noch. Generell sitz ich lieber etwas aufrechter. Und auf die Stylepolizei scheiß ich einen großen Haufen


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. März 2016)

darf ich so fahren,  Herr Polizei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrewam (23. März 2016)

Das sieht doch schöner aus als so ein spacerturm


----------



## Hauser73 (23. März 2016)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> darf ich so fahren,  Herr Polizei?


Auf keinen Fall. Das verschandelt den Wald


----------



## arghlol (23. März 2016)

Ein kleiner Vorteil, wenn man statt Spacern einen Lenker mit Rise verwendet, ist noch, dass sich abhängig vom Lenkwinkel der effektive Reach vom Rad etwas erhöht.
Kann man sich mit etwas Dreiecksberechnung ausrechnen


----------



## Hauser73 (23. März 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Das sieht doch schöner aus als so ein spacerturm


Dafür ist meine Bremse schöner


----------



## NoStyle (23. März 2016)

Ist doch wurst ob Spacerturm oder Lenker mit mehr Rise. Bei Spacertürmen verkürzt sich der Reach halt etwas, bei Riserbars (ohne Spacer) nicht ...
Und im Falle der Style-Polizei:


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. März 2016)

@andrewam 
du hast den Turm überm Lenker,bis auf die verzierte Aheadkappe machts keinen Unterschied,wenn dann müsstest du so konsequent kürzen das die Kappe plan mit dem Vorbau abschliesst,sonst gilt es nicht

Ausserdem::   FUNCTION NOT FASHION


----------



## Hauser73 (23. März 2016)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> @andrewam
> du hast den Turm überm Lenker,bis auf die verzierte Aheadkappe machts keinen Unterschied,wenn dann müsstest du so konsequent kürzen das die Kappe plan mit dem Vorbau abschliesst,sonst gilt es nicht
> 
> 
> Ausserdem::   FUNCTION NOT FASHION



So schaut´s aus

Und wenn der Turm oben rausschaut find ich es ehrlich gesagt noch weniger schön. Aber die Aheadkappe ist schick


----------



## svenson69 (23. März 2016)

Was ist denn das für eine Aheadkappe?
Ich finde die nirgends


----------



## andrewam (23. März 2016)

Ich mag den überstand der spacer. Habe unterm vorbau 1,5cm spacer und über dem vorbau 2cm als geht doch noch 

@Hauser73  habe mir das bike komplett custom aus neuen teilen zusammengestellt und keine kosten gescheut also ist nur dran was ich wollte, und zwar die RSC und keine hope 

@svenson69 habe die aheadkappe von kustomkaps, die haben ein paar coole aheadkappen!


----------



## Hauser73 (23. März 2016)

@Hauser73  habe mir das bike komplett custom aus neuen teilen zusammengestellt und keine kosten gescheut also ist nur dran was ich wollte, und zwar die RSC und keine hope 

So hab ich es auch gemacht. Und ich wollte eine Hope ;-) War ja auch nur Spaß. Aber schön finde ich die Guide trotzdem nicht wirklich. Aber ist ja wie alles Geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (23. März 2016)

SPITFIRE SPAM!!! Und das schon vorm Wochenende. 





Bin ne kleine Tour gefahren und zum Abschluss hab ich noch den Hometrail mitgeholt. Der Schwerpunkt im Stand befindet sich mit 30mm Rise etwas weiter hinten wie mit 15mm und fühlt sich jetzt schön mittig an. Die Front lässt sich jetzt auch etwas leichter hochziehen. Kann also erstmal so bleiben wie's jetzt ist.

Zuhause angekommen musste ich aber erstmal den Kratzer im Standrohr glattschleifen. Is einfach so umgefallen die Sau und hat dann noch nen Stein getroffen. Glaubt man das?


----------



## svenson69 (23. März 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> SPITFIRE SPAM!!! Und das schon vorm Wochenende.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab ja auch ein schwarz/weißes Bike,ich habe alles weiße abgeklebt da es mir nicht gefällt.
Aber dein Spitfire ist wirklich Klasse,das ist wirklich Top Eins der Besten seiner Art


----------



## 21XC12 (23. März 2016)

@svenson69 Wenn's jd sagt der ein BdW hat dann muss was dran sein. Freut mich das es dir gefällt. Danke!


----------



## FastFabi93 (23. März 2016)

@21XC12 
Sehr geil. Darf man fragen, welche Pedale du verbaut hast ?


----------



## 21XC12 (23. März 2016)

@FastFabi93 
Danke!  Pedale sind Vault DMR. Hab ich an beiden Bikes. Die sind schön groß und haben sehr guten Grip. Man steht auch bequem drauf durch die konkave Form. Pins musste ich noch nie tauschen. Stabil sind die auch. Sind allgemein sehr beliebt die Pedale.


----------



## Jussi (24. März 2016)

Ich finde es auch richtig schick!
Allerdings ohne Kritik geht es nicht  macht dir mal nen schönen Kettenstrebenschutz.
Z.B. hiermit:

https://hbe-shop.de/Art-2136638-3M-2228-25MM-KLEBEBANDSCOTCH-MASTIC25MM-X-303M


----------



## andrewam (24. März 2016)

Wennschon mastic tape dann doch lieber gleich 50mm, hab das auch an meinem spitfire und sieht so unauffällig aus das man es nichtmal bemerkt. Dazu schützt das 50mm auf hinter und unter der kettenstrebe mit einem streifen


----------



## Jussi (24. März 2016)

Joa kann man auch nehmen ob ein Streifen oder oben und unten einen das Ergebniss ist kommt auf´s gleiche raus.
Bei einem farbigen Rahmen wird deine Kettenstrebe innen schwarz....

Auf jeden Fall der beste Schutz wie ich finde und schön leise


----------



## NoStyle (24. März 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> ... Bin ne kleine Tour gefahren und zum Abschluss hab ich noch den Hometrail mitgeholt. Der Schwerpunkt im Stand befindet sich mit 30mm Rise etwas weiter hinten wie mit 15mm und fühlt sich jetzt schön mittig an. Die Front lässt sich jetzt auch etwas leichter hochziehen. Kann also erstmal so bleiben wie's jetzt ist ...


Und wenn, kannst Du immernoch die Spacer unterm Vorbau wegnehmen/reduzieren!
Ich mag Dein Spitfire - schön schwarz/weiß durchzogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (24. März 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @svenson69 Wenn's jd sagt der ein BdW hat dann muss was dran sein. Freut mich das es dir gefällt. Danke!


Wegen BdW,wie mein Rune dazu kam weiß ich selbst nicht so Recht,da gibt es bessere.
Wir hatte bis jetzt 1 Phantom,1 Darkside,2 Legends und 2 Runes.Aber noch kein Spitfire
Da wär doch deins auch was für


----------



## tokla4130 (24. März 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Da wär doch deins auch was für



Meine Stimme ist dem Spitty sicher!


----------



## 21XC12 (24. März 2016)

Danke euch!! Auch für die Kritik. Freut mich das es so gut ankommt. Jetzt muss ich nur noch so schön stylen wie @Frorider86 auf seinen Fotos hier. Den Kettenstrebenschutz werde ich demnächst mal ändern. @svenson69 Finde dein Rune war schon sehr schick. Das Antidode ist aber nochmal ne Spur edler.


----------



## svenson69 (24. März 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Danke euch!! Auch für die Kritik. Freut mich das es so gut ankommt. Jetzt muss ich nur noch so schön stylen wie @Frorider86 auf seinen Fotos hier. Den Kettenstrebenschutz werde ich demnächst mal ändern. @svenson69 Finde dein Rune war schon sehr schick. Das Antidode ist aber nochmal ne Spur edler.


Danke
Dafür muss ich mich jetzt immer entscheiden welches ich zum fahren nehme


----------



## Frorider86 (24. März 2016)

@21XC12 Danke für die Blumen


----------



## 21XC12 (24. März 2016)

@svenson69
Luxusprobleme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (24. März 2016)

Wir haben doch alle nur noch Luxusprobleme, wenn man mal ehrlich ist.


----------



## DAKAY (25. März 2016)

Apropos



Triggerhippie schrieb:


> CCDB mit climb switch und Ti-Feder. Geschätzte 850 Gramm. Bin gespannt


Kannst du schon was zu dem Dämpfer im Banshee sagen?


----------



## Triggerhippie (25. März 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Apropos
> 
> 
> Kannst du schon was zu dem Dämpfer im Banshee sagen?



Ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen ihn einzubauen. Die Skisaison hat spät begonnen. Wird heute gemacht, Bericht folgt


----------



## sirios (25. März 2016)

Alt:




Neu:




Probefahrt noch ausstehend fühlt sich aber für meinen Geschmack besser an! Jetzt kümmere ich mich mal um die Gabel, die hätte gerne ein Problem


----------



## DAKAY (25. März 2016)

sirios schrieb:


> Alt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welche AirCan hattest du im CC?


----------



## sirios (25. März 2016)

Die XV. Ich hab aber nie ein Setup gefunden das mir gefallen hat.


----------



## Jussi (25. März 2016)

Hm, Vivid gegen DB 
Meinst du damit wird alles besser? Denke beim DH wird er sich gut schlagen aber auf ner Tour, ich weiß ja nicht....
Was war denn das Problem beim Setup vom DB?


----------



## sirios (25. März 2016)

ich bin den Vivid schon im Torque gefahren. Ich seh da kein Problem für Touren, warum auch? Der DB war mir immer etwas zu zäh und hölzern. Hab viel rumprobiert aber es hat mir nie wirklich gut gefallen.


----------



## DAKAY (25. März 2016)

Ich habe jetzt erst 3 Fahrten mit dem DB gemacht, bin aber auch noch nicht zufrieden. Mit dem Basetune fürs Rune konnte ich mal gar nichts anfangen. Im Moment fehlt mir definitiv noch etwas Pop, und ich nutze mMn. schon auf relativ "zahmem" Trail zu viel Federweg. Werde wohl bei Gelegenheit mal noch ´nen grossen Spacer in die AirCan packen.

Gibt es die kleine Can jetzt schon irgendwo zu kaufen?


----------



## Jussi (25. März 2016)

Ging mir auch so.
Selbst nachdem ich die XV AirCan vollgestopft hatte mit Spacern war ich noch nicht zufrieden.
Erst mit der kleinen AirCan und 2 XL Spacern bin ich zufrieden.

Denke aber immer es kommt auf das Fahrverhalten, den Fahrer und die Strecke an.
Der DB kann wirklich was, Voraussetzung ist das er vernünftig abgestimmt ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (25. März 2016)

Also ich brauch ja auch noch etwas mehr endprogression aber dann direkt nen zweiten großen Spacer rein? Ist das dann nicht viel zu viel. Ich werds erstmal mit etwas mehr HSC probieren


----------



## 21XC12 (25. März 2016)

@sirios Sieht schön aus mit den Decals. Passt gut ins Konzept.

zum CC: Die normale Aircan vom CC passt viel besser als die XV. Bei Gelegenheit wechsel ich beim Spitfire auch von XV auf die normale Can. Beim Darkside hat das echt einen deutlich spürbaren Unterschied gemacht. Beim Vivid kann man bei langen, steilen Rampen auch die LS zudrehen, aber haben wir  hier ja eh weniger. Im Park is eh Wurscht. Obwohl ich schon so meine Probleme mit dem DB Air hatte find ich passt er super zum KS-Link.


----------



## 21XC12 (25. März 2016)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Also ich brauch ja auch noch etwas mehr endprogression aber dann direkt nen zweiten großen Spacer rein? Ist das dann nicht viel zu viel. Ich werds erstmal mit etwas mehr HSC probieren


Lieber mit mehr Luft, Spacern und HSR arbeiten.


----------



## Triggerhippie (25. März 2016)

Dämpfer eingebaut. Freue mich schon aufs ausprobieren. Jetzt bin ich zu 100% mit coil unterwegs


----------



## freetourer (25. März 2016)

Es wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum Banshee die Bikes mit Cane Creek Dämpfern in der höchten Preislage bestückt. - Den Vivid Air bekämen sie ja sonst deutlichst günstiger.

Ich fahre aktuell den Inline im Phantom (der Hinterbau fühlt sich damit viieel besser an als mit dem Monarchen), fürs Prime habe ich mir den normalen Bouble Barrel besorgt.

Den Vivid Air bin ich auch schon im Torque im Touren-Set up gefahren. Für das Bike ein super Dämpfer.

Beim KS Link könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass Positiv und Negativ Kammer zu groß sind und man beides mit Spacern vollstopfen muss.

Selbst beim Monarch Plus Debon Air musste ich beide Kammern zuspacern, sonst ist der Hinterbau in Anliegern zu viel weggesackt.


----------



## freetourer (25. März 2016)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Also ich brauch ja auch noch etwas mehr endprogression aber dann direkt nen zweiten großen Spacer rein? Ist das dann nicht viel zu viel. Ich werds erstmal mit etwas mehr HSC probieren



Meinst Du etwas mehr Endprogression bei Anliegern und Landungen?

Da wirst Du mit mehr HSC eher wenig erreichen.


----------



## A7XFreak (25. März 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Meinst Du etwas mehr Endprogression bei Anliegern und Landungen?
> 
> Da wirst Du mit mehr HSC eher wenig erreichen.


Ja das mein ich. Dann muss ich wohl doch noch nen spacer einbauen. 2 umdrehungen hsc zu 2.5 hat aber gefühlt was gebracht


----------



## 21XC12 (25. März 2016)

@Triggerhippie 
Sieht geil aus mit dem Coil!


----------



## 21XC12 (25. März 2016)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Ja das mein ich. Dann muss ich wohl doch noch nen spacer einbauen. 2 umdrehungen hsc zu 2.5 hat aber gefühlt was gebracht


Spacer und Luft bringt da echt mehr. Aircan bringt meiner Ansicht nach am meisten. Die Dämpfung passt dann zum Hinterbau wie die Faust auf's Auge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (25. März 2016)

Eigentlich war meine Frage ja ob nen großer spacer ein zu großer sprung ist. Sind ja immerhin 5 kleine


----------



## Jussi (25. März 2016)

Machst du mehr Luft rein wird er zu hart am Anfang vom Federweg!
Es verhält sich bei Dämpfer mit den Spacern genauso wie mit den Token bei RS oder Volumspacer bei Fox Gabeln.
Ziel sollte ein sanftes Ansprechverhalten zu Anfang vom Federweg und genügend Pop bzw Endprogression gegen Ende des Federwegs sein.
Mit mehr Luft, also mehr Druck erreichst du zwar eine bessere Endprogression jedoch wird er zu Anfang vom Federweg zu unsensibel.

Probiert ruhig mit den Spacern im DB rum, ihr könnt ja nichts verkehrt machen, ich hatte allerdings das Gefühl das sich nicht viel ändert.

Wenn ihr Spacer einbaut vergleicht immer nur mit gleichem SAG!

Also viel Spass beim abstimmen


----------



## grey (25. März 2016)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Eigentlich war meine Frage ja ob nen großer spacer ein zu großer sprung ist. Sind ja immerhin 5 kleine


Nein, sicher kein zu großer Sprung.


----------



## andrewam (27. März 2016)

War schön in finale ligure mitm spitfire, hatte den downhiller auch dabei, aber da waren mir die strecken doch fast zu ruhig


----------



## Schorty01 (28. März 2016)

Servus,
ich steh kurz vor dem Umstieg auf 1x11 von Shimano und hab da ne Frage.....?

Weiß jemand wann die 11-46 Kassette rauskommt?
Oder hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem OneUp Ritzel mit 45T?

Österliche Grüße


----------



## tokla4130 (28. März 2016)

Das hier wäre noch ne Alternative: von Garbaruk 32-45 Zähne für Shimano
Übersetzung 11-40 Kassette: 11-13-15-17-19-21-24-27-32-38-45
Übersetzung 11-42 Kassette: 11-13-15-17-19-21-24-28-32-38-45



 
Überlege ich auch gerade, ob ichs damit mal versuche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (28. März 2016)

Obwohl es hier bei uns die ganze Zeit stürmt und regnet habe ich dem Wetter getrotzt und mal was für die Kondition gemacht.



   Frohe Ostern allerseits!!


----------



## Schorty01 (28. März 2016)

Also das Garbaruk Teil sieht echt gut aus...

Vorteil: Ritzel aus Stahl, Leicht, Schöne Abstufung mit 45er Klettergang !

Is halt nur net billig....

Bin aber echt am überlegen.


----------



## HansDampf89 (28. März 2016)

Ich hab jetzt auch mal einen L-Spacer In den DB gemacht. Bin mal gespannt auf die Testfahrt. Hab allerdings noch mehrere Sachen am Setup geändert, hinten von Low auf Mittelstellung, Exzenterbuchsen raus. Und an der Front kommt entweder ne 27,5"Pike rein Oder ich baue meine Lyrik von 180 auf 170 um. Leichtere Reifen kommen auch mal wieder zum Einsatz. Bin gespannt, wie sehr sich die Uphill Performance verbessert und wie sehr die abfahrtsperformance leidet


----------



## --HANK-- (28. März 2016)




----------



## Triggerhippie (28. März 2016)

Wow. Ich war heute nach der zweiten Ausfahrt mit dem CCDB CS extrem überrascht. Bergab holt der coil-Dämpfer nochmals mehr aus dem Hinterbau. Das muss man mit dem Luftdämpfer erst mal hinbasteln. Das Bike will rangenommen werden und es wird trotzdem nur so viel Federweg wie nötig freigegeben. Die "Small-bump-sensitivity" kann ich nun gut nachvollziehen. Das bügelt einfach alles raus 

Die Climb-switch Funktionalität ist etwa ähnlich effizient, wie beim Luftdämpfer.

Das Spitfire wiegt nun 15kg und das ist gut so


----------



## deralteser (28. März 2016)

Triggerhippie schrieb:


> Das Spitfire wiegt nun 15kg und das ist gut so



Gewicht interessiert mich nicht mehr wirklich und das ist gut so 

Hört sich wirklich sehr interessant an, was Du zum Dämpfer schreibst. Wenn er nur nicht so teuer wäre


----------



## DAKAY (28. März 2016)

Triggerhippie schrieb:


> Wow. Ich war heute nach der zweiten Ausfahrt mit dem CCDB CS extrem überrascht. Bergab holt der coil-Dämpfer nochmals mehr aus dem Hinterbau. Das muss man mit dem Luftdämpfer erst mal hinbasteln. Das Bike will rangenommen werden und es wird trotzdem nur so viel Federweg wie nötig freigegeben. Die "Small-bump-sensitivity" kann ich nun gut nachvollziehen. Das bügelt einfach alles raus
> 
> Die Climb-switch Funktionalität ist etwa ähnlich effizient, wie beim Luftdämpfer.
> 
> Das Spitfire wiegt nun 15kg und das ist gut so


Das ist nicht die Aussage die ich hören wollte.
Werde wohl über kurz oder lang auch wieder zum Coilfahrwerk zurück kehren.
Gewicht ist für mich auch zweitrangig


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (28. März 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 477368
> War schön in finale ligure mitm spitfire, hatte den downhiller auch dabei, aber da waren mir die strecken doch fast zu ruhig



Klasse! Das müsste Madonna della Guardia sein, oder?


----------



## grey (29. März 2016)

@Triggerhippie für welche Feder bzw wieviel sag hast dich entschieden? Durchschläge?


----------



## andrewam (29. März 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Klasse! Das müsste Madonna della Guardia sein, oder?


Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schorty01 (29. März 2016)

tokla4130 schrieb:


> Das hier wäre noch ne Alternative: von Garbaruk 32-45 Zähne für Shimano
> Übersetzung 11-40 Kassette: 11-13-15-17-19-21-24-27-32-38-45
> Übersetzung 11-42 Kassette: 11-13-15-17-19-21-24-28-32-38-45
> 
> ...



Geb mal Info, für was du dich entschieden hast...
...ich glaub, ich werd mir das Teil glaub ich holen.


----------



## Triggerhippie (29. März 2016)

grey schrieb:


> @Triggerhippie für welche Feder bzw wieviel sag hast dich entschieden? Durchschläge?



-300er Feder, ziemlich vorgespannt
-ich bin vollgepackt nur etwa 67 Kg schwer
-Basis setup habe ich das empfohlene des Cane Creek DB Air genommen (Coil existiert fürs Spitfire nicht)

Durchschläge brauch ich nicht


----------



## Triggerhippie (29. März 2016)

http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/db-air/base-tunes
http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbcoil-cs/spring-calculator

Hier jeweils die Daten eingeben und gut isch.


----------



## 21XC12 (29. März 2016)

Heute hatte ich nicht soviel Glück mit dem Wetter und war durch und durch quatschnass. Zwischendurch war's zwar auch mal freundlich, aber ich will endlich wieder gutes Bikewetter! 

Hier noch der Daily Spam ...


----------



## tokla4130 (29. März 2016)

Schorty01 schrieb:


> Geb mal Info, für was du dich entschieden hast...
> ...ich glaub, ich werd mir das Teil glaub ich holen.


Ich werde mir das Ding wohl auch nächste Woche bestellen, vorn dann wieder 32er Kettenblatt drauf, dass sollte mir dann gut passen!


----------



## deralteser (29. März 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich nicht soviel Glück mit dem Wetter und war durch und durch quatschnass. Zwischendurch war's zwar auch mal freundlich, aber ich will endlich wieder gutes Bikewetter!



Nach fast 2 Wochen Männergrippe muss ich auch mal endlich wieder auf die Karre. So eine Schei...


----------



## tokla4130 (29. März 2016)

Mal ne Frage zu der Coil-Geschichte:
Wenn Coil, vorne und hinten, oder harmoniert auch vorne Luft und hinten Coil?


----------



## Deleted 294333 (29. März 2016)

Uhh, das wird spannend. Ich sag' es ist egal, man kann beides übel abstimmen.






pro-forma-bild


----------



## FlyingLizard (29. März 2016)

Das sehe ich auch so. Hinten hatte ich schon nen coil und vorne die mattoc ne zeit lang gefahren. Es hatte so 1 a funktioniert und bestens harmoniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (30. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich beobachte die Entwicklung von Banshee bikes jetzt schon eine ganze Weile und sie gefallen mir immer besser.
Wenn ich das Geld zusammen kratzen würde um mir ein neues Geschoss zu gönnen würde ich definitiv um Banshee Spitfire oder Rune Lager landen.
Daher meine Frage: Sind hier Fahrer aus Aachen oder Umgebung bei denen man mal probe sitzen könnte oder kennt jemand eine offzielle Möglichkeit Banshee bikes anzutesten?
Mit 185cm, 89SL hab ich mich bislang auf L Rahmen immer am wohlsten gefühlt...ich schätze da werde ich auch bei den aktuellen Rahmen landen. Aber mans kanns ja nie wissen bevor man nicht vom Gegenteil überzeugt wurde 

Danke für jegliche Hilfe!


----------



## tokla4130 (30. März 2016)

Hi, also ich hab fast die gleichen Maße und ich finde L beim Spitfire für mich top!
Und das Spitfire im Allgemeinen find ich auch super


----------



## tokla4130 (30. März 2016)

@Mitglied @FlyingLizard 

Danke euch, ich denke ich werde das auch mal ausprobieren!


----------



## andrewam (30. März 2016)

Hatte schonmaö jemand von euch probleme mit knackendem hinterbau? Hab jetzt innerr 3 tagen 3 mal den hinterbau auseinandergenommen. Nachdem ich 5 minuten fahre fängt es wie blöd an zu knacken... tretlager ist es nicht. Und am dämpfer liegts auch nichr hatte das problem bei 3 versuchten dämpfern gleichermassen


----------



## Pilatus (30. März 2016)

Ausfallenden auch gereinigt?


----------



## FastFabi93 (30. März 2016)

Pedale, Steckachse ?

Ausfallenden zuerst prüfen und (falls noch nicht geschehen) die Kontaktflächen zum Hinterbau dünn einfetten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (30. März 2016)

Montanez schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich beobachte die Entwicklung von Banshee bikes jetzt schon eine ganze Weile und sie gefallen mir immer besser.
> Wenn ich das Geld zusammen kratzen würde um mir ein neues Geschoss zu gönnen würde ich definitiv um Banshee Spitfire oder Rune Lager landen.
> Daher meine Frage: Sind hier Fahrer aus Aachen oder Umgebung bei denen man mal probe sitzen könnte oder kennt jemand eine offzielle Möglichkeit Banshee bikes anzutesten?
> ...



Ich bin aus Köln (Sindorf) und könnte dir anbieten sich in Aachen zu ner Runde zu treffen. Habe ein 14er (!) Rune in L und bin etwa genauso groß wie du. Dazu könnte ich auch noch ein Phantom in L mitbringen. Nur so zum testen versteht sich . Bin auch Mitglied im Verein in Aachen. Bikepark wäre also auch drin. Kenne auch noch 2 andere Banshee Fahrer aus Aachen.


----------



## deralteser (30. März 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Hatte schonmaö jemand von euch probleme mit knackendem hinterbau? Hab jetzt innerr 3 tagen 3 mal den hinterbau auseinandergenommen. Nachdem ich 5 minuten fahre fängt es wie blöd an zu knacken... tretlager ist es nicht. Und am dämpfer liegts auch nichr hatte das problem bei 3 versuchten dämpfern gleichermassen


Bei mir wars der Dämpfer. Dachte erst, ich habe Buchsen- oder Lagerspiel. Nach einem kleinen Service war alles in bester Ordnung. Der Monarch war wohl ab Werk recht "trocken". Hab jetzt zusätzlich noch Huber-Buchsen verbaut - geschmeidiger is das  Die Tage kommt auch endlich ein neuer Laufradsatz.


----------



## 21XC12 (30. März 2016)

Da bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## Montanez (30. März 2016)

@Andreas.blub : Klingt spitze, sehr gerne! Bikepark ist ein super Treffpunkt, vor allem wenn du mit mehreren Rädern anreisen willst (was ich sehr befürworte )
Ich werde am WE auf jeden Fall unterwegs sein. Samstag vormittag und wenns gut läuft auch Sonntag! Details können wir ja via PN klären!


----------



## 21XC12 (30. März 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Uhh, das wird spannend. Ich sag' es ist egal, man kann beides übel abstimmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bilderbuchwerkstatt


----------



## andrewam (30. März 2016)

Danke euch für die Tipps! Hab jetzt all das genannte angewendet und werde morgen nach Feierabend ne Testrunde fahren


----------



## 21XC12 (30. März 2016)

Bei mir war's mal das Pedal


----------



## andrewam (30. März 2016)

Es knackt halt wenn ich nur schon mit der hand aufs oberrohr drücke und somit einfedere


----------



## srsly (30. März 2016)

Bei mir war es am Rune mal das Schaltauge, weil ich die kleine Schraube dafür angezogen hatte, als keine Achse drin war und es somit nicht ganz sauber ausgerichtet war. Die Achse ließ sich dadurch auch recht zäh einschrauben. Nach dem Ausrichten war das Knacken weg. Ansonsten knackt mein Sattel xD

Und weil hier ja ne Galerie ist






jetzt müssen nur noch 90% der Komponenten ankommen


----------



## deralteser (30. März 2016)

Das 2016er Legend ist ein Traum - besonders in der Farbe! Würde das bike gerne mal ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (31. März 2016)

+1


----------



## Jussi (31. März 2016)

Aber der Anfang ist gemacht und sehr gut 

@andrewam 
Bei mir war es mal das Schaltwerk, es kommt wohl häufiger vor das die 11Fach Schaltwerke sich lösen.


----------



## andrewam (31. März 2016)

Geräusche sind endlich weg  denke es lag tatsächlich an den Ausfallenden. Danke nochmals!


----------



## ollinist (1. April 2016)

Mein Darkside:


----------



## 21XC12 (1. April 2016)

Geiler Aufbau über mir!!! Gefällt mir sooo richtig gut mit der Dorado. Hab auch lange überlegt, aber die Worldcup war vom Preis einfach zu verlockend.

Hab mir nun endlich mal ne abnehmbare Anhängerkupplung und einen Heckträger gegönnt und testweise mal die Bikes draufgestellt. Morgen bekommt er dann seinen ersten Einsatz.


----------



## Andreas.blub (1. April 2016)

@21XC12
Hatten wir vor deinem Schlüsselbeinbruch nicht mal überlegt irgendwo im Westen ein kleines Banshee treffen zu veranstalten? Du warst doch aus dem Saarland oder?

Kann mich irgendwie an Stromberg erinnern? Sonst noch wer Interesse?


----------



## 21XC12 (1. April 2016)

@Andreas.blub Welchen Schlüsselbeinbruch meinst du?  Ja doch, da war was.  Können wir gerne mal machen. Wo ist mir auch relativ egal. In Stromberg ist's schön, aber kein Lift und kein Shuttle. Beerfelden war ich noch nicht. Hat zumindest einen Lift und soll relativ breit aufgestellt sein. Ist ja auch schön wenn für jeden was dabei ist. Bin aber auch für alles offen.


----------



## DAKAY (1. April 2016)

Beerfelden wollt ich auch mal wieder hin


----------



## Andreas.blub (2. April 2016)

Sind für mich leider 300km. Komme aus Köln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Geiler Aufbau über mir!!! Gefällt mir sooo richtig gut mit der Dorado. Hab auch lange überlegt, aber die Worldcup war vom Preis einfach zu verlockend.
> 
> Hab mir nun endlich mal ne abnehmbare Anhängerkupplung und einen Heckträger gegönnt und testweise mal die Bikes draufgestellt. Morgen bekommt er dann seinen ersten Einsatz.




Alter Audi A8 ?


----------



## sirios (2. April 2016)

A4


----------



## andrewam (2. April 2016)

Ich fahre an meinem Spitfire momentan den Monarch Plus und den Vivid R2C Coil. Keiner der beiden konnte mich bisher 100% zufriedenstellen.
Nun spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir einen Fox X2 Float oder DH zu kaufen. Welchen der beiden würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Einsatzgebiet wird alles ausser Downhill. Dafür habe ich noch ein seperates bike


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. April 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Ich fahre an meinem Spitfire momentan den Monarch Plus und den Vivid R2C Coil. Keiner der beiden konnte mich bisher 100% zufriedenstellen.
> Nun spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir einen Fox X2 Float oder DH zu kaufen. Welchen der beiden würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
> Einsatzgebiet wird alles ausser Downhill. Dafür habe ich noch ein seperates bike



Was wäre denn, wenn du die Dämpfer mal überarbeiten lassen und auf dich abstimmen lassen würdest? Könnte kostengünstiger sein, oder?


----------



## andrewam (2. April 2016)

@Rothaarsteiger sind schon ziemlich gut auf mich und das bike zugeschnitten und abgestimmt, das geld spielt eigentlich keine rolle


----------



## 21XC12 (2. April 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Alter Audi A8 ?


Ist ein A4 B8. Ein A8 würde mir wohl die Haare vom Kopf fressen. 
Ein A6 Avant 3.0l TDI Quattro wäre ein Kandidat für den A4 abzulösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (2. April 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Ich fahre an meinem Spitfire momentan den Monarch Plus und den Vivid R2C Coil. Keiner der beiden konnte mich bisher 100% zufriedenstellen.
> Nun spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir einen Fox X2 Float oder DH zu kaufen. Welchen der beiden würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
> Einsatzgebiet wird alles ausser Downhill. Dafür habe ich noch ein seperates bike


Der Float X2 is sicher ein toller Dämpfer. Mir war er zu teuer, aber wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt wäre das meine erste Wahl. Ebenso wäre eine Float meine erste Wahl bei der Gabel. Irgendwann gönne ich mir auch eine. Is halt ne Stange Geld.


----------



## Frorider86 (2. April 2016)

Saturday is Bikeparkday 
...endlich mal dem Darkside, mit Halbgas, die Sporen gegeben

 



...allen ein schönes Restwochenende


----------



## freetourer (2. April 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Ich fahre an meinem Spitfire momentan den Monarch Plus und den Vivid R2C Coil. Keiner der beiden konnte mich bisher 100% zufriedenstellen.
> Nun spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir einen Fox X2 Float oder DH zu kaufen. Welchen der beiden würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
> Einsatzgebiet wird alles ausser Downhill. Dafür habe ich noch ein seperates bike



Inline oder DoubleBarrelAir


----------



## RoastRider (3. April 2016)

Also bei einem Banshee-Treffen wäre ich auch dabei. Letzten Teile für das Darkside werden gerade bestellt. 
Beerfelden oder Stromberg klingt gut, Willingen oder WiBe wären auch machbar. 
Wenn sich genug finden wären ja auch Fahrgemeinschaften sinnvoll. 

PS Bilder vom Aufbau folgen. Momentan sind erst Rahmen und Gabel da


----------



## Frorider86 (3. April 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> Also bei einem Banshee-Treffen wäre ich auch dabei.[...]



...da kommen doch gleich Ideen für einen: "Wie-viele-Darksides+Legends-passen-in-einen-Bikepark?" Thementag


----------



## ollinist (4. April 2016)

@RoastRider, ich wäre mit dabei, falls ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit finde.


----------



## Andreas.blub (4. April 2016)

Da kriegen wir doch sicher was zusammen. Also Beerfelden ist mir für nen Tag was weit. Stromberg WiBe und Willingen sind alle machbar. Weiß nicht was der Rest dazu sagt.

Leider kann ich mit nix dickerem als 'nem Rune dienen. Vllt können wir das noch mitzählen @Frorider86


----------



## RoastRider (5. April 2016)

Da wir ja in der Banshee Galerie sind ist auch jedes Banshee willkommen. Rune sollte im BP im Regelfall passen.  
Ich würde mich die Tage mal daran setzen, wann und wo man sich zusammen treffen kann. Alle können leider eh nicht immer, aber wenn wir viele sind wird's schon witzig.


----------



## Frorider86 (5. April 2016)

Hehe klar...alles ist erlaubt  
Ich wollte keinen absichtlich ausschließen


----------



## andrewam (5. April 2016)

Hm irgendwie sieht da was ziemlich falsch aus, habs mal dem händler gesxhickt. Mal schauen was banshee meint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (5. April 2016)

Schon so bekommen oder "reingefahren" (Steinschlag etc.) ?


----------



## vitaminc (5. April 2016)

Nicht mein eigenes, passt aber trotzdem gut hier rein, die Lackierung ist


----------



## andrewam (5. April 2016)

Weiss ich leider nicht da mir das erst jetzt aufgefallen ist, habe den Rahmen jedoch erst seit ein paar Wochen und schaut nicht abgebrochen aus, sondern eher als wäre es sogar so schon eloxiert worden


----------



## 21XC12 (5. April 2016)

@andrewam Auf dem Bild kann man garnicht richtig erkennen ob dort nur die Kante rausgebrochen ist oder ob da noch ein Riss in der Schweißnaht ist. Lad doch mal ein besseres Foto bei Tageslicht hoch. Berichte mal wenn Banshee antwortet. Das ist echt ein seltener Fall.


----------



## deralteser (6. April 2016)

*Update:*


Huber Bushings

DT Swiss E512 27,5" + DT Swiss 350 (36er Ratchet Verzahnung; Lochzahl 32) + DT Swiss Competition 2.0/1.8 black

Race Face Half Nelson Griffe

Shimano Saint Pedale

Knapp über 14,8kg


----------



## sirios (6. April 2016)

Top Spitfire über mir!

Eigentlich wollte ich meine Schüssel ja heute zerlegen und mal ausgiebig warten. Bin dann aber doch ne winzige Runde gefahren. Fazit: Vorderreifen unterwegs platt und ich sollte es jetzt wirklich mal wieder etwas pflegen . 

Außerdem hab ich mich mal mit der neuen Knipsmaschine auseinandergesetzt und etwas "Altglasverwertung" betrieben. Das Rune musste als Testobjekt herhalten. Bilder wurden mit ner a6000 plus manuelles Minolta Rokkor F1.7 gemacht. Das taugt aber nur wenn das Opfer sich nicht bewegt .

Hier der Blick durch "Altglas" auf das Rune:

















So! Spam Ende


----------



## deralteser (6. April 2016)

Puh! Geile Bilder! Absolut geniales Rune


----------



## Boa-P (6. April 2016)

Das Rune ist der Wahnsinn! Viel Spaß bei der Pflege


----------



## Jussi (6. April 2016)

Ja cool!
Das erste Foto finde ich gelungen von den Farbe her. (Bis auf die Mülltonnen )
50mm ist ein muß, werden immer geile Bilder!
Mit was für ner Blende hast du geknipst?
Leider sitzt auf dem ersten Foto der Fokus nur in der Mitte des Rades, und noch ein Tip, Lade die Bilder kleiner hoch dann erkennt man die Fehlfokusierung nicht direkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (6. April 2016)

Danke für das Feedback ! War zu faul um die Mülltonnen zu verstecken 

@Jussi das erste hab ich bewusst mit Offenblende 1.7 geknipst und den Fokus etwas Richtung Dämpfer verschoben. Bei den anderen Bildern war ich mir eigentlich recht sicher, dass der Fokus da "sitzt". Das sollte so F2.2 oder etwas drüber gewesen sein (kenne die Zwischenschritte am Blendenring gerade nicht bei dem Objektiv). Manuelles Objektiv wo man sich nur auf die Kantenanhebung verlassen muss ist halt auch nicht so simpel wenn man vorher nur mit AF fotografiert hat. Das Altglas da ist auch nicht für APS-C gemacht, trägt sicher auch etwas dazu bei.


----------



## Jussi (6. April 2016)

Habe nur bei dem ersten Foto den Fokus nachgeschaut!
Weil mir das Foto am besten gefällt. 
Das macht einfach spass gerade, wie du schon sagst, man vorher nur AF Fotos gemacht hat.
Viel Spass weiterhin beim knipsen, solche Bilder kannst du immer hier reinsetzen 

Vielleicht mach ich von meinem Rad auch noch Bilder bevor es zerlegt wird, da geht es mir wie dir...


----------



## sirios (6. April 2016)

Spaß macht das auf jeden Fall! Mein Papa hat mir die Tage seine alte Fototasche mit drei alten Reflex und massig Objektiven geschenkt. Ich musste die Dinger einfach mal testen .

Los, mach noch Bilder wer weiß wie es nachher aussieht !


----------



## Jussi (6. April 2016)

Ich hoffe es sieht nicht viel anders aus, vorausgesetzt ich bekomme es nochmal zusammen 
Mal schauen, wenn es nochmal schönes Wetter wird mach ich vielleicht noch ein paar Pic´s.

Hier noch schnell ein altes, weil´s ja auch ne Galerie ist


----------



## 21XC12 (6. April 2016)

@deralteser Schöner Laufradsatz. Gefällt nochmal besser! 

@sirios Ah, ist die a6000 geworden. Bin mal gespannt wie sich der schnellste AF der Welt in der Praxis schlägt.

@Jussi Weiß nicht was man da ändern sollte!  Dein Bike is doch gut so wie's ist.


----------



## fibbs (6. April 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Nicht mein eigenes, passt aber trotzdem gut hier rein, die Lackierung ist


Kannst Du zu der Farbe mehr sagen? Ist das ein 2016er Gun Metal, bei dem das Gelb entfernt und neue Decals aufgeklebt wurden? Da würde ich gern mehr erfahren drüber, wo die Decals herkamen, welche Farbe diese haben etc. Gefahr der Nachahmung besteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (6. April 2016)

@21XC12 ich bin auch gespannt. Ist allerdings nicht mehr der schnellste, die a6300 ist schon wieder schneller. Ob man das aber braucht ist ne andere Frage. Da die doppelt so teuer ist sicher nicht


----------



## deralteser (6. April 2016)

@21XC12 Wirkt deutlich besser und breiter - und wird hoffentlich stabiler sein, als der Vorgänger


----------



## deralteser (6. April 2016)

fibbs schrieb:


> Kannst Du zu der Farbe mehr sagen? Ist das ein 2016er Gun Metal, bei dem das Gelb entfernt und neue Decals aufgeklebt wurden? Da würde ich gern mehr erfahren drüber, wo die Decals herkamen, welche Farbe diese haben etc. Gefahr der Nachahmung besteht.



Wenn, dann würde ich mir etwas größere decals als die vorhandenen anfertigen machen. Auf das Entfernen der originalen Decals mit Aceton o.ä. würde ich verzichten. Sowas greift immer auch den darunter liegenden Lack an - wenn auch nur wenig oder nahezu unmerklich. Zudem will man sein bike ja evtl. auch mal verkaufen....nicht das ich drüber nachdenke....aber solche Veränderungen können durchaus problematisch sein, weils eben kein originaler Zustand ist.
Lieber die "Aufkleber über die Decal-Variante" wählen. Obwohl Weichmacher im Kleber der Aufkleber durchaus auf längere Zeit hin die originalen Decals angreifen könnten. Ist halt "nur" nen Transferdruck, denke ich.

Und, weil angesprochen: Ja, die decals (der 2016er) lassen sich mit Aceton entfernen. Im Forum gibts ein Rune komplett ohne decals. Ich habe das an einer kleinen und unauffälligen Stelle an meinem Hinterbau aus Neugierde ausprobiert, da ich mir über schwarze decals Gedanke  gemacht habe. Entfernen der decals klappt gut, aaaaaber die darunterliegende erste Schicht des Lacks wird auch etwas "weich", härtet aber wieder aus. Am Haupttahmen würde ich persönlich solche großflächigen Experimente nicht machen! Aber jedem das Seine. Ich mach mal Bilder zur Verdeutlichung.

Am Banshee Logo der Innenseite der rechten Kettenstrebe habe ich einen kleinen Teil des "B" (das bis auf die Oberseite der Kettenstrebe gedruckt ist) entfernt. Vgl. das "H" des linken Logos der Kettenstrebe:






Nach dem Entfernen war eine erste, dünne Beschichtung der gelben Farbe recht weich geworden und ließ sich mit dem Fingernagel ohne großen Druck herunterkratzen. Ich habe es so belassen und nicht weiter daran rumgekratzt. Die weiche, dünne Schicht erhärtete zwar zunehmend, Beschichtungsveränderungen sind somit aber nicht auszuschließen.
Man sieht es kaum, allerdings würde ich so einen Effekt ungerne auf dem Hauptrohr haben.

Hier rechts neben dem Slapper Tape zu sehen:





Also: Lieber Finger weg davon.


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. April 2016)

Tataaaa!


----------



## svenson69 (8. April 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Tataaaa!


 ein seltenes Blaues 
Würd mir schon schwer fallen da eins auszuwählen.


----------



## HansDampf89 (8. April 2016)

Das Blau ist absolut geil


----------



## DAKAY (8. April 2016)

Blau


----------



## 21XC12 (8. April 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Tataaaa!


Wieviel Federweg hat denn die Mattoc? 170? Is ein kürzerer Dämpfer (216EBL->160mm) im Darkside. Ist ja sehr tourig aufgebaut, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Wie läuft das so mit dem kurzen Sitzrohr und dem Sitzwinkel?

Edit! Rune! Is gut!! Smartphone und etwas schläfrige Augen ...


----------



## US. (8. April 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Tataaaa!




Super! Da fehlt nur noch das gelbe Spitfire im Reigen der Buntspechte!

Da hier auch einige Mattoc-Fahrer unterwegs sind: Hat die Gabel auch das Problem knarzender Krone wie die Pike?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. April 2016)

@US.
Ich kann das nicht sagen... ich habe zwei Mattocs und eine ist gerade auf dem Weg zu hayes, weil sie knackt wie Sau. ich glaube aber nicht, dass es die krone ist. Es ist mMn etwas anderes... aber ich komm  nicht drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (8. April 2016)

Wenn noch einer BLAU sagt, kriegt er eins über die RÜBE!!!! Es is eh meins... es fährt nur noch ein bisserl herum und mein bester Freund verwendet es, weil ich inzwischen der rot/orange bin. Ja, es war schwer....


----------



## US. (8. April 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @US.
> Ich kann das nicht sagen... ich habe zwei Mattocs und eine ist gerade auf dem Weg zu hayes, weil sie knackt wie Sau. ich glaube aber nicht, dass es die krone ist. Es ist mMn etwas anderes... aber ich komm  nicht drauf!



Oh je. Wenn man das Vorderrad ausbaut und die Gabel mit Schaftrohr in den Schraubstock spannt, sollte es reproduzierbar sein.
Dann kann es nur Krone-Schaftrohr oder Standrohre-Krone sein.
Fast alle Gabeln sind davon mehr oder weniger, früher oder später betroffen. Hatte nur die leise Hoffnung, daß es bei Manitou anders ist.
Man könnte das ja auch einkleben....


----------



## DAKAY (8. April 2016)

@21XC12
Mattoc kannst du von 140 bis 170mm trappeln. Laut Keith funktioniert ein 216 er Dämpfer im Darkseit auch, Tretlager würde höher, die Winkel etwas Steiler aber sehr ähnlich der 180mm Geometrie mit 164mm Federweg.

^Quatsch


----------



## HansDampf89 (8. April 2016)

Jetzt mit Coil CS. Pike liegt auch hier, aber ich bin noch nicht  sicher ob sie ins Rune kommt oder in den Bikemarkt...


----------



## grey (8. April 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Mattoc kannst du von 140 bis 170mm traveln. Laut Keith funktioniert ein 216 er Dämpfer im Darkseit auch, Tretlager würde höher, die Winkel etwas Steiler aber sehr ähnlich der 180mm Geometrie mit 164mm Federweg.



216er Dämpfer macht das Darkside tiefer und flacher, nicht höher und steiler. (wenn man jetzt mal sag außer acht lässt)


----------



## DAKAY (8. April 2016)

Ja, mein Fehler, habe nochmal nachgelesen. Ging um 222/63 im vergleich zu 216/63 wobei die Aussage logischerweise war, 222 höheres Tretlager als 216 
Sorry


----------



## Boa-P (8. April 2016)

@HansDampf89 sieht sehr gut aus dem mit dem Dämpfer. Wie fährt sich der Berg hoch ohne aktiven CS?


----------



## 21XC12 (8. April 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> @21XC12
> Mattoc kannst du von 140 bis 170mm trappeln. Laut Keith funktioniert ein 216 er Dämpfer im Darkseit auch, Tretlager würde höher, die Winkel etwas Steiler aber sehr ähnlich der 180mm Geometrie mit 164mm Federweg.


Ich dachte erst das orange Rune sei ein Darkside mit ner Mattoc drin. Das sich das Darkside mit einem kürzeren Dämpfer betreiben lässt kann man ja auch der Beschreibung auf der Homepage entnehmen. Daher dachte ich das es sich um ein Darkside mit 170 Mattoc evtl in Verbindung mit "... a shorter Shock" (<- so steht's auf der HP) handelt. Habt dann aber erkannt das es sich um ein Rune handelt. Würde mal gerne wissen wie sich das Darkside mit nem 216er Dämpfer und ner fetten Singlecrown fährt. Bestimmt so Slopestyle-mäßig mit etwas mehr Reserven.


----------



## HansDampf89 (8. April 2016)

Konnte ihn noch nicht testen. Muss erst noch mein Pedal-Gewinde nachschneiden, das hab ich vermackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (8. April 2016)

SlopestyleDarkside würde mich im vergleich zum Rune auch mal interessieren.


----------



## 21XC12 (8. April 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Ja, mein Fehler, habe nochmal nachgelesen. Ging um 222/63 im vergleich zu 216/63 wobei die Aussage logischerweise war, 222 höheres Tretlager als 216
> Sorry


222/70 sind's normal 180
216/63 sind's dann 164


----------



## DAKAY (8. April 2016)

Ging in meinem Beispiel um nen Custom Dämpfer 222/63


----------



## 21XC12 (8. April 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Ging in meinem Beispiel um nen Custom Dämpfer 222/63


Aber warum einen 222/63 Dämpfer im Darkside? 

Hier mal der Auszug aus den FAQs auf den sich meine Frage gestützt hat.

You can run an 8.5x2.5" shock to squat the bike down and reduce travel to 164mm travel if you wish... Nice option when combined with a 170-180mm single crown fork for fast flowy jump trails like Dirt Merchant and A-Line.


----------



## riotact (8. April 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Wenn noch einer BLAU sagt, kriegt er eins über die RÜBE!!!!



BLAU!!! 

Hehe! Bin zwar mittlerweile in die "Grün-Fraktion" gewechselt, aber ans Blau kommt das nicht ran. Kann mich auch irgendwie nicht von meinem blauen Spitfire trennen, auch wenns nurmehr teilelos im Keller hängt und grad wenn das FFWD dazu kommt wohl eh nicht mehr aufgebaut wird 

Ahja: Sehr coole Rune-Gang am Bild!


----------



## Jussi (8. April 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Tataaaa!



Das schon geil 
Kumpel von mir hat noch ein gelbes Rune würde sich hier gut einreihen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (8. April 2016)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Konnte ihn noch nicht testen. Muss erst noch mein Pedal-Gewinde nachschneiden, das hab ich vermackt



Was er nicht essen kann....


----------



## srsly (8. April 2016)

Fürs erste fertig 



 




Rahmen: Banshee Legend 2016 L
Dämpfer: Fox DHX2
Gabel: Manitou Dorado Pro
Schalthebel: Shimano Saint SL-M820 ispec
Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint RD-M820
Kassette: Shimano Ultegra 11-25
Kette: Shimano Ultegra CN-schlagmichtot
Kurbel: Hope Single Ring
Kettenblatt: Blackspire 36t
Innenlager: Hope Edelstahl 30mm
Kettenführung: mrp G3 iscg05
Bremse: Hope tech3 V4
Bremsscheiben: Hope floating 203
Laufräder: Hope Hoops (Pro4 / Tech DH)
Reifen: Maxxis Minion DHF ST / DHR2 3C maxxgrip
Sattelstütze: Crankbrothers cobalt 2 (lag rum ^^)
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Steuersatz: Hope
Vorbau: Race Face Atlas
Lenker: Race Face Atlas
Griffe: ODI Rogue
Pedale: DMR vault


Werde allerdings noch Vorbau, Lenker und obere Gabelbrücke austauschen (wenn die bestellten Teile denn mal kommen). Das Cockpit ist im Moment schon arg niedrig. Und irgendwann andere Gabel-Decals; hab zwar die meisten schon entfernt, aber die unteren sind mir immer noch zu "blätschig".
Aber am WE wird jetzt erstmal gefahren


----------



## Frorider86 (8. April 2016)

Schwer geil 

...aber obere Gabelbrücke tauschen?


----------



## srsly (8. April 2016)

Joah, gegen die hohe. Bei der Dorado ist nur die flache dabei und bei der hab ich keinen Spielraum für Spacer oder Gabellänge (deswegen ist da grad auch noch n Spacertürmchen drauf)


----------



## DAKAY (8. April 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Aber warum einen 222/63 Dämpfer im Darkside?
> 
> Hier mal der Auszug aus den FAQs auf den sich meine Frage gestützt hat.
> 
> You can run an 8.5x2.5" shock to squat the bike down and reduce travel to 164mm travel if you wish... Nice option when combined with a 170-180mm single crown fork for fast flowy jump trails like Dirt Merchant and A-Line.


War eine Forumsfrage an Keith, der Kollege hatte den 222er Dämpfer wohl rumliegen. Vergiss es einfach


----------



## 21XC12 (8. April 2016)

Jo klar is ja auch nicht so wichtig


----------



## 21XC12 (8. April 2016)

@srsly Sehr, sehr geiles Rad!!!

Hab noch was und das schon vor dem Wochenende. Hier der versprochene SpittySpam.


----------



## Frorider86 (9. April 2016)

Morgen: Bikepark Osternohe. Kleines und mega spontanes Banshee Treffen?
...also falls wer aus der Ecke kommt


----------



## tokla4130 (9. April 2016)

@21XC12  Da habt ihr echt ne schöne Strecke!
Denk ich jedesmal wenn du ein Video postest!


----------



## randy randy (9. April 2016)

Versuch macht kluch:
Probiere mal 27,5plus im Prime.
Platz genug is im Hinterbau und an der Gabel.
Gefahren hab ich´s noch nicht, bin schon gespannt.
Optisch gefällt es mir auf alle Fälle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (9. April 2016)

tokla4130 schrieb:


> @21XC12  Da habt ihr echt ne schöne Strecke!
> Denk ich jedesmal wenn du ein Video postest!


Jeder der mal bei uns im Saarland vorbeikommen möchte ist herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## 21XC12 (9. April 2016)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Morgen: Bikepark Osternohe. Kleines und mega spontanes Banshee Treffen?
> ...also falls wer aus der Ecke kommt


Bin leider verhindert. Ist auch etwas weit für mich.


----------



## srsly (9. April 2016)

@21XC12 Das Video macht richtig Laune auf die Strecke, aber leider bissl weit.

@Frorider86 Wär cool, bin morgen voraussichtlich eh dort


----------



## 21XC12 (9. April 2016)

srsly schrieb:


> @21XC12 Das Video macht richtig Laune auf die Strecke, aber leider bissl weit.


Das Legend wäre eh unterfordert. In Osternohe bist du da sowieso besser aufgehoben.  Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät.


----------



## srsly (9. April 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Das Legend wäre eh unterfordert. In Osternohe bist du da sowieso besser aufgehoben.  Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät.


Danke  (Ich glaube das Legend ist in Onohe auch noch unterfordert)

... und mein Rune will ja in Zukunft auch noch bewegt werden


----------



## 21XC12 (9. April 2016)

srsly schrieb:


> Danke  (Ich glaube das Legend ist in Onohe auch noch unterfordert)
> 
> ... und mein Rune will ja in Zukunft auch noch bewegt werden


Klar! Bei so einem Bike ist eh immer der Fahrer der limitierende Faktor.


----------



## BrotherMo (9. April 2016)

Hier mal wieder meine Fuhre.
Neu: KS für RS


----------



## BrotherMo (9. April 2016)

Und noch ne Frage hinterher: 
Der Inline macht seit neuestem recht laute Schmatzgeräusche....
Funktioniert aber normal?
Egal oder Service?


----------



## andrewam (9. April 2016)

Mein spitfire ist etwa 1 monat alt hat nochnie gesalzene strassen gesehen aber die hinterbaulager haben schon sehr viel rost dran..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrewam (9. April 2016)

Habe die lager jetzt rausgeputzt, die lager waren trocken und wurden ohne jegliches fett montiert..
Ein paar der lager muss ich wohl komplett ersetzen


----------



## Frorider86 (9. April 2016)

srsly schrieb:


> @21XC12 Das Video macht richtig Laune auf die Strecke, aber leider bissl weit.
> 
> @Frorider86 Wär cool, bin morgen voraussichtlich eh dort



Cool...dann bis Morgen 
...denke wir sollten uns anhand der Räder erkennen


----------



## NoStyle (9. April 2016)

randy randy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 481375


Saugeil. Da bin ich mal auf nen Fahreindruck gespannt ... !


----------



## tokla4130 (9. April 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Jeder der mal bei uns im Saarland vorbeikommen möchte ist herzlich eingeladen.


Das ist gar nicht sooo weit weg von mir...
Bis September bin ich an den Wochenenden noch ziemlich eingespannt, aber dann komme ich bestimmt gerne drauf zurück!


----------



## 21XC12 (9. April 2016)

tokla4130 schrieb:


> Das ist gar nicht sooo weit weg von mir...
> Bis September bin ich an den Wochenenden noch ziemlich eingespannt, aber dann komme ich bestimmt gerne drauf zurück!


Gerne! Wir haben auch schöne Gebiete für Touren. Da kann man kombinieren. Morgens Tour und Mittags hüpfen.


----------



## Deleted 294333 (10. April 2016)

Für Interessierte: am 15er Rahmen lassen sich die Decals mit Verdünnung einfach wegwischen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (10. April 2016)

Sehr geil.....


----------



## steep_deep (10. April 2016)

..dann auch mal komplett fertiggeworden..


----------



## deralteser (10. April 2016)

steep_deep schrieb:


> ..dann auch mal komplett fertiggeworden..Anhang anzeigen 481892


(Fast) Stealth und lecker!


----------



## Custom Waidler (10. April 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Für Interessierte: am 15er Rahmen lassen sich die Decals mit Verdünnung einfach wegwischen:



Und jetzt noch die Felgendecals wegmachen


----------



## Schwitzefiks (10. April 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Für Interessierte: am 15er Rahmen lassen sich die Decals mit Verdünnung einfach wegwischen:




Und der Klarlack auch weg oder?


----------



## Custom Waidler (10. April 2016)

Schwitzefiks schrieb:


> Und der Klarlack auch weg oder?




Welcher Klarlack


----------



## deralteser (10. April 2016)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Welcher Klarlack


Das ist (leider) kein Raw. Da ist Klarlack über dem gebürsteten Alu.


----------



## Custom Waidler (10. April 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Das ist (leider) kein Raw. Da ist Klarlack über dem gebürsteten Alu.




Achso .........aber trotzdem sieht es geil aus 

Danke für die Info


----------



## Custom Waidler (10. April 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Mein spitfire ist etwa 1 monat alt hat nochnie gesalzene strassen gesehen aber die hinterbaulager haben schon sehr viel rost dran..




Wie hat sich das bemerkbar gemacht ?


----------



## andrewam (10. April 2016)

Das war so extrem auffällig habs gerade gesehen als ich eine kleine runde drehen wollte. Die lager sind sogar unter den dichtringen ziemlich gerostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (10. April 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Das war so extrem auffällig habs gerade gesehen als ich eine kleine runde drehen wollte. Die lager sind sogar unter den dichtringen ziemlich gerostet


Ist das ein 2016er Modell, richtig? Finde ich schon übel...so ähnlich sahen die Lager bei meinem SX Trail erst nach Jahren aus.


----------



## andrewam (10. April 2016)

@deralteser ja ist ein 2016er, als hätten die 5 monate wartezeit auf den Rahmen nicht schon gereicht


----------



## deralteser (10. April 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> @deralteser ja ist ein 2016er, als hätten die 5 monate wartezeit auf den Rahmen nicht schon gereicht


Das ist richtig. Hoffentlich sind die Mängel nur eine ärgeliche Ausnahme. Hast Du mal mit dem Distributor Kontakt aufgenommen?


----------



## andrewam (10. April 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Hoffentlich sind die Mängel nur eine ärgeliche Ausnahme. Hast Du mal mit dem Distributor Kontakt aufgenommen?


Hab ich sofort nach dem entdecken des Rosts erledigt. Ich geb dann bescheid sobald ich eine Antwort bekomme


----------



## deralteser (10. April 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Hab ich sofort nach dem entdecken des Rosts erledigt. Ich geb dann bescheid sobald ich eine Antwort bekomme


Ich drück die Daumen! Es wird sich bestimmt eine Lösung finden!


----------



## andrewam (11. April 2016)

Irgendwie stellt mich die Antwort nicht ganz zufrieden, mal abgesehen davon das auf dem Bild was er mir geschickt hat kein Rost sondern nur dreck zu sehen ist


----------



## Pilatus (11. April 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Für Interessierte: am 15er Rahmen lassen sich die Decals mit Verdünnung einfach wegwischen



Das erklärt das verschwinden meiner Decals nachdem ich sie mit Isolierband verdecht hatte. Sind sohl doch nicht unter Lack.


----------



## Dakeyras (11. April 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Irgendwie stellt mich die Antwort nicht ganz zufrieden, mal abgesehen davon das auf dem Bild was er mir geschickt hat kein Rost sondern nur dreck zu sehen ist


Das geht mal gar nicht. Die Kugellager an einem neuen bzw 1 Monat altem Rahmen haben einfach nicht so auszusehen. Mit dieser Antwort würde ich mich nicht zufrieden geben... 



Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## deralteser (11. April 2016)

@andrewam Die Antwort liest sich nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend und die Fotos sind absolut nicht aussagekräftig. 

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boa-P (11. April 2016)

@andrewam darf man fragen wo du den Rahmen bestellt hast? 
Drück dir die Daumen dass das Problem schnell gelöst wird.


----------



## andrewam (11. April 2016)

Hab ihm jetzt noch geschrieben das dies keine befriedigende antwort ist, und halt auch das ich in einem banshee forum bin und das definitiv nicht so sein sollte mit den lagern. Antwort steht noch aus


----------



## Deleted 294333 (11. April 2016)

Schwitzefiks schrieb:


> Und der Klarlack auch weg oder?


Nein,alles bestens, ist ein Kinderspiel und geht rückstandslos.


----------



## 21XC12 (11. April 2016)

@andrewam Also auf den Bildern die er dir da geschickt hat ist von den Lagern ja schonmal nichts zu erkennen. Mag sein das etwas Flugrost außen nicht schadet, aber im inneren sieht's logischerweise anders aus. Ist für den Händler eine blöde Situation. Lager wechseln ist auch nicht mal eben so in 5 Minuten erledigt. Ich würde hier mal beim deutschen Vertrieb, also bei -> everyday26 <- fragen was er davon hält. Der Bernhard ist ein freundlicher, hilfsbereiter Typ.


----------



## andrewam (11. April 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @andrewam Also auf den Bildern die er dir da geschickt hat ist von den Lagern ja schonmal nichts zu erkennen. Mag sein das etwas Flugrost außen nicht schadet, aber im inneren sieht's logischerweise anders aus. Ist für den Händler eine blöde Situation. Lager wechseln ist auch nicht mal eben so in 5 Minuten erledigt. Ich würde hier mal beim deutschen Vertrieb, also bei -> everyday26 <- fragen was er davon hält. Der Bernhard ist ein freundlicher, hilfsbereiter Typ.


Danke für den tipp, hab gerade eben ein freundliches Mail an die info adresse geschickt


----------



## RoastRider (11. April 2016)

Wer es nicht schon weiß, eine tolle Review über das Spitfire auf Pinkbike:
http://m.pinkbike.com/news/banshee-spitfire-review-2016.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 294333 (11. April 2016)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Und jetzt noch die Felgendecals wegmachen


Ich arbeite dran...


----------



## xtccc (11. April 2016)

sacht ma...passt ein ein Spitfire eine 216er Dämpfer rein? Nominal is das Ding ja für einen 200er ausgelegt.


----------



## Jussi (11. April 2016)

kauf dir´n Rune


----------



## xtccc (11. April 2016)

...ist nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage!


----------



## deralteser (11. April 2016)

@xtccc Das hat hier meines Wissens nach keiner ausprobiert. Du kannst also der erste sein. Worin siehst Du den Sinn der Überlegung? Die Empfehlungen von Keith und Co. haben bestimmt schon Sinn, oder?


----------



## Frorider86 (11. April 2016)

Sonntag war BikeparkTag 
Somit folgt, SPAM-DAY 

Mit dabei: @srsly  Die schnellste Frau dieses Forums  inkl. dem 2. geilsten Bike (Meines ist leider das Tollste)



 

 
...ohne Witz, sie lässt uns alle im Regen stehen!  

Der @SteBu309: Zwar (noch) kein Banshee-Mitglied, dafür gehört er zum geheimen Dorado-Syndicate 



 
...mit einem ungewolltem Full-Stop 


Und mein Darkside hat mich, bis auf eine kleine ungeplante Bodenprobe, tapfer begleitet 



 

 

Danke für den tollen Tag  

Allen eine erfolgreiche Woche und wir sehen uns auf dem Trail


----------



## brillenboogie (11. April 2016)

Nach paar Wochen Sonntag auch mal wieder radeln gewesen. Spitfire regelt!


----------



## 21XC12 (11. April 2016)

@Frorider86 @srsly Schöne Pics!!! 

@brillenboogie Ottweiler gut?

Ich war wieder kreativ und hab mal was ganz Neues versucht. _*FUNNY RAW CRASH*_ vom Sonntag. Am besten Lautstärke hoch und auf HD (720p) anschauen. Viel Spaß!!!

 
Cheers!


----------



## trailterror (12. April 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> Wer es nicht schon weiß, eine tolle Review über das Spitfire auf Pinkbike:
> http://m.pinkbike.com/news/banshee-spitfire-review-2016.html




"I believe that giving customers the choice to ride what they want to ride is very important. I don’t want to dictate to a customer what wheel size or hub standard to ride, as I believe that should totally come down to personal preference, whether that be because of a budget for new parts, or riding style. I feel that with more and more industry ‘standards’ popping up every year, that customers have the right to stick with what they have or embrace a new standard if they want to. Who am I to tell them how to build their bike up? Also, it is important to remember that not only do our modular dropouts allow customers variation in wheel size, and dropout standards, they also offer multiple geometry options for each so that the customer can set the bike up the way that works best for them personally. We feel it is an important feature to offer customers and one that we will continue to do so."

Danke Keith/Banshee!


----------



## frogmatic (12. April 2016)

Freiheit die soviel wie ein Stück Butter wiegt 

Mein Stahlfully wiegt genausoviel wie mein Spitfire, kann halt nur X-12 mit 26", in einer Geo-Position.
Theoretisch wären verschiedene Heck-Dreiecke denkbar, aber wahrscheinlich unbezahlbar...
So ist es schon gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (12. April 2016)

xtccc schrieb:


> sacht ma...passt ein ein Spitfire eine 216er Dämpfer rein? Nominal is das Ding ja für einen 200er ausgelegt.



Darf man fragen warum du das machen willst?
Ich denke das ganze ist Sinnfrei.
Das Tretlager kommt extem hoch, der Lenkwinkel wird sehr steil, die ganze Geo ändert sich massiv.
Überleg mal Offsetbuchsen mit ca. 4mm erhöhen das Tretlager schon um bis zu 10mm.


----------



## xtccc (12. April 2016)

ich hab noch kein Spitfire..Überlegungen sind nur theoretischer Natur da im Keller noch diverse 216er rumliegen...


----------



## NoStyle (12. April 2016)

In der puren Theorie könnte ein 216/63er Dämpfer wirklich gerade so haarscharf ins Spitfire passen. Habe leider keinen zuhause, sonst könnte ich das mal ausprobieren ...
Aber: Es gibt an mehreren Stellen ernsthafte Kollisionsgefahr der Hinterbaus-Links zum Tretlager oder Sitzrohr. Dazu eine sehr ungünstige Geometrie mit steileren Winkeln und deutlich höherem Tretlager. 
Unterm Strich: Keine gute Idee und lieber zum Rune greifen.


----------



## Mr.A (12. April 2016)

andere Dämpferlängen sind generell bei VPP / DW usw- Hinterbauten keine gute Idee, da du die kpl. Raderhebungskurve und Hinterbaucharakteristik veränderst. Geo wird auch nicht besser > wenn du mehr FW willst kauf ein rune


----------



## brillenboogie (12. April 2016)

@21XC12 : Flowtrail Ottweiler ist ok, fahre da nur ganz selten und hab dann schon Spaß. Wird mit den neueren Einbauten immer mehr zur gemäßigten Freeride Strecke. Mir fehlt allerdings auch der Vergleich, kenne kaum andere Flowtrails oder Parks..

Durch das aktuelle Spity Bild ist dieser Beitrag übrigens weder offtopic noch spam!







Partlist auf Wunsch von @Montanez:

*Spitfire XL 2015 Boogie Build *

Shock: Cane Creek Inline 200/57
Fork: Rock Shox Pike RCT3 150 - 27,5
Headset: Hope ZS Taper 44/56
Seatpost: KS LEV - 150mm with modified Shimano SLX trigger remote
Seat Clamp: Hope
Tires: Maxxis Ardent 2.25 EXO/Onza Ibex FR 2.25 - Tubeless
Wheelset: Hope Pro 2/ZTR Flow/Sapim Race 26 - 142x12
Cranks: Shimano SLX - 170mm - 30T Race Face Narrow Wide
Pedals: Nukeproof Neutron Alu/CroMo
Cassette: Shimano XT/One Up - 10SPD - 11-42
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT - 10SPD with SLX trigger shifter
Saddle: SQ Lab 611
Handlebar: Race Face Atlas 31,8mm - 780mm width - 35mm rise
Stem: Hope FR 31,8 - 50mm
Grips: Ergon
Brakes: Shimano Saint - 203mm front, 180mm rear


----------



## Montanez (12. April 2016)

@brillenboogie: Sexy! So oder ähnlich würde ich mir das auch vorstellen. Hast du eine nähere Auflistung der Parts?


----------



## andrewam (12. April 2016)

Leider durfte mir bernhard von everyday26 nichts zu den lager  sagen was ich im nachhinein auch verstehen kann, da ich das bike bei einem anderen vertrieb bezogen ha e. Hab jetzt mal direkt banshee angeschrieben und mal nachgefragt






Und nach noch einer nachricht von mir das 






Demnach lag julien von magmabike in der schweiz nichtmal falsch mit seiner nachricht. Werde wohl die saison noch damit fahren und dann anfangs 2017 die lager tauschen


----------



## san_andreas (12. April 2016)

Mit einem Lagerwerkzeug ist das doch in einer Stunde gemacht und dein Rad gammelt nicht weiter (eine ganze Saison).


----------



## andrewam (12. April 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mit einem Lagerwerkzeug ist das doch in einer Stunde gemacht und dein Rad gammelt nicht weiter (eine ganze Saison).


Finds ja auch nicht optimal aber wegen dem jetzigen befall 120km strecke pro weg zum händler, plus die kosten für lager und arbeit zu bezahlen warte ich dann doch noch schnell und behalte das ganze im auge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (12. April 2016)

Achso, dachte du machst es selber, ist echt nicht schlimm.


----------



## andrewam (12. April 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Achso, dachte du machst es selber, ist echt nicht schlimm.


Hab mir auch schon überlegt das Einpressweekzeug zu kaufen, mach sonst auch alles selber am bike, wäre das erste mal seit jahren das ich mir von nem händler helfen lasse


----------



## trailterror (12. April 2016)

Ist denn das werkzeug von dem ihr redet banshee spezifisch, oder universeller einsetzbar?


----------



## Jussi (12. April 2016)

Universell, zur not kannst auch ne Nuß nehmen.
Und um noch sicherer zu gehen Press die neuen Lager mit den alten ein!


----------



## andrewam (12. April 2016)

https://de.vidaxl.ch/catalogsearch/result/?q=Lager

Ist da was sinnvolles dabei?


----------



## Jussi (12. April 2016)

Schau mal das habe ich mir gebaut, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/49232


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (12. April 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @US.
> Ich kann das nicht sagen... ich habe zwei Mattocs und eine ist gerade auf dem Weg zu hayes, weil sie knackt wie Sau. ich glaube aber nicht, dass es die krone ist. Es ist mMn etwas anderes... aber ich komm  nicht drauf!


Das Servicecenter hat sich gemeldet. Die Standrohr Einheit wird getauscht, weil die Schaft knackt. Leider haben Sie nur rote und schwarze und meine Gabel ist weiß. Hm.....


----------



## iManu (12. April 2016)

Ich hab mal ne Frage an alle Prime bzw. Phantom Fahrer.

Gibt es Jemanden hier im Forum mit einem L Rahmen und einer konventionellen Sattelstütze, der für mich mal meßen könnte, wie weit man die Stütze versenken kann?

Hintergrund der Aktion ist, dass ich ein Prime in L fahre und gerne auf die 170er Reverb updaten würde, allerdings müsste ich sie komplett versenkt fahren.


----------



## Montanez (13. April 2016)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> @21XC12
> Partlist auf Wunsch von @Montanez:
> 
> *Spitfire XL 2015 Boogie Build *
> ...



Besten Dank!


----------



## frfreshman (13. April 2016)

Only the bike...


----------



## Dakeyras (13. April 2016)

Schönes Rad, aber deswegen musst du doch nicht gleich dein Auto abfackeln  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## 21XC12 (13. April 2016)




----------



## srsly (13. April 2016)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, aber deswegen musst du doch nicht gleich dein Auto abfackeln



Das dachte ich auch zuerst, aber dann hab ich gesehen, dass es n Panamera ist


----------



## NoStyle (13. April 2016)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, aber deswegen musst du doch nicht gleich dein Auto abfackeln



Oder er ist so dermaßen über die Trails gebrannt dass der Wagen beim Verladen am Heck-Träger Feuer fing ... egal - Hauptsache das Bike ist heil


----------



## NoStyle (13. April 2016)

Hier gibt´s auch noch eine Spitfire-Review:

http://factoryjackson.com/2016/04/11/banshee-spitfire-xo1-bike-test/


----------



## andrewam (13. April 2016)

"The KS link system looks a little industrial, but is purposeful and does the job well. Despite the bearings developing a bit of surface rust in our somewhat wet test period, they were spinning fine and needed no maintenance" 

da hat nochmal jemand rost nach kurzer zeit, finds einfach schade wie schlechte lager banshee verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (13. April 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> "... they were spinning fine and needed no maintenance."


 
So schlecht können die doch nicht sein lt der Aussage.


----------



## san_andreas (13. April 2016)

Das hat doch nicht unbedingt was mit den Lagern zu tun. Die wurden wahrscheinlich trocken eingebaut und dann bildet sich Rost zwischen Lager und Rahmen.


----------



## 21XC12 (13. April 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das hat doch nicht unbedingt was mit den Lagern zu tun. Die wurden wahrscheinlich trocken eingebaut und dann bildet sich Rost zwischen Lager und Rahmen.


Ist das ein Problem?


----------



## san_andreas (13. April 2016)

Nein, aber da kommt halt ggf. auch rostige Brühe raus. Da müssen nicht unbedingt die Lager hin sein.


----------



## srsly (13. April 2016)

Würde jetzt auch nicht sagen, dass das was mit schlechten Lagern zu tun hat. Solange keine Edelstahllager verwendet werden, rosten sie, sobald die Öl-/Fettschicht mal weg ist, je feuchter, desto mehr. Edelstahllager wären an der Stelle aber eher kontraproduktiv, da im allgemeinen weicher, was bei geringen Umdrehungen und hoher statischer Belastung sehr ungünstig wäre.

Ich hatte die Lager auch schonmal abgeschrieben, aber es reichte eigentlich, sie mal gründlich zu reinigen und nachzufetten. Sind jetzt fast zwei Jahre später immer noch drin.


----------



## sirios (13. April 2016)

mal noch was zum Punkto Lager: Ich hab nen Steuersatz von Reset Racing der durchaus im "sehr gehobenen" Preissegment liegt. Im letzten Sommer war das untere Lager so fertig, dass es mir beim Ausbau der Gabel entgegenkam... Das war halt einfach mal Pech und kommt vor. Solang die Lager gut laufen würd ich mir um den Flugrost wenig Gedanken machen. Zur Sicherheit hat man die aber auch flott nachgefettet. Ist ne gute Arbeit für nen verregneten Samstag


----------



## NoStyle (13. April 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> "The KS link system looks a little industrial, but is purposeful and does the job well. Despite the bearings developing a bit of surface rust in our somewhat wet test period, they were spinning fine and needed no maintenance"
> 
> da hat nochmal jemand rost nach kurzer zeit, finds einfach schade wie schlechte lager banshee verbaut


Ich würde mir wegen dem Flugrost keine großen Sorgen machen. Der tritt erstmal nur äußerlich auf, am äußeren Lagerring! Das ist aber noch lange kein Grund für schlechte Lagerqualität. 
Was der ganzen Choose vorbeugt ist eine ordentliche Fettpackung zwischen Lager und Abdeckschrauben. Das ist ratzfatz erledigt. Ich mache das mehrmals im Jahr, zusammen mit dem Steuersatz und habe damit nahezu keine Probleme. Schmutz und eindringendes Wasser kommt durch Fett deutlich schlechter an/in die Lager oder Achsen oder Lagerschalen. 

Schade ist bestenfalls dass Banshee das nicht schon ab Werk macht ...


----------



## bobtailoner (13. April 2016)

Falls jemand hier noch ein Rune in XL mit leckerem Dämpfer sucht oder jemanden kennt. Für bekennende banshee jünger gibt's einen extra kampfpreis.
Also ran!


----------



## Nayis (14. April 2016)

Warum der Verkauf? Kommt was neues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (14. April 2016)

wobei ich in Bezug auf Reset auch einfach mal bezweifel, das die bessere Lager einbauen...


----------



## andrewam (14. April 2016)

Weiss jemand ob man einen Carbonlenker auch mit einem Rohrschneider und wenig druck schneiden kann, oder sollte ich doch eher zu einer feinen Eisensäge greifen?


----------



## Pilatus (14. April 2016)

unbedingt feine Säge.
Tesa um die Stelle und Atemschutz nicht vergessen.


----------



## andrewam (14. April 2016)

Ok dankeschön

Und die Enden mit Sekundenkleber versiegeln?


----------



## RoastRider (14. April 2016)

Feuchtes Küchentuch drunter legen. Bindet den Staub zusätzlich.


----------



## san_andreas (14. April 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Ok dankeschön
> 
> Und die Enden mit Sekundenkleber versiegeln?



Sekundenkleber ist eigentlich nicht nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (14. April 2016)

Nur zur allgemeinen Info: Im laufe des Jahres kommen auch zusätzlich neue Dropouts für Boost (148x12)!


----------



## Nayis (14. April 2016)

Auch wenn ich es begrüße das Banshee hier die passenden Ausfallenden anbietet frage ich mich bis heute nach dem Sinn hinter dem ganzen?? Ich glaube kaum das jemand nach einer anspruchsvollen Abfahrt sagt: "Man, zum Glück habe ich Boost-Laufräder! Ohne hätte ich das nie geschafft!"
Ich bin selbst noch kein Boost Rad gefahren, kann ich mir jedoch nicht vorstellen das es so Revolutionär ist das ich es unbedingt bräuchte. Von daher... Danke Banshee.... Aber nein danke


----------



## sirios (14. April 2016)

Nur die Industrie braucht es... um Umsatz zu steigern


----------



## 21XC12 (14. April 2016)

Es gibt schon Fahrer für die Boost vielleicht ein HinzuGeWINn ist. Wenn sich jemand ein neues Bike regelt und das hat Boost why not? 
Nachrüsten würde ich mir sowas allerdings auch nicht, obwohl es für Hope Naben sicher ein passendes Kit gibt. Denke der Boost Standard könnte vielleicht in ein paar Jahren mal interessant werden, wenn mal ne neue Gabel oder ein neuer Laufradsatz ansteht. Aber ich hoffe das ich so schnell weder noch kaufen muss. Ist doch alles noch fresh.


----------



## NoStyle (14. April 2016)

Ob man persönlich Boost braucht oder nicht, oder sich zukünftig weit verbreitet durchsetzt, wird die Zukunft zeigen. Das geniale bei Banshee mit den Dropouts ist doch 1.) die Entscheidungsfreiheit und 2.) kompatibel zu allen möglichen Standards.


----------



## 21XC12 (14. April 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ob man persönlich Boost braucht oder nicht, oder sich zukünftig weit verbreitet durchsetzt, wird die Zukunft zeigen. Das geniale bei Banshee mit den Dropouts ist doch 1.) die Entscheidungsfreiheit und 2.) kompatibel zu allen möglichen Standards.


Und das man untereinander Handel und Tausch betreiben kann.


----------



## konastuff (14. April 2016)

Bin grad unterwegs. Die Natur ist immer wieder so unfassbar schön. Grüße vom Trail in Jena.


----------



## NoStyle (14. April 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Und das man untereinander Handel und Tausch betreiben kann.


Hahaha genau - oder das ... !


----------



## Seppl- (14. April 2016)

Hui tolle Räder auf den letzten Seiten!

Lass mal wieder n Gruß da 

Cheers 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Seppl- (14. April 2016)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Falls jemand hier noch ein Rune in XL mit leckerem Dämpfer sucht oder jemanden kennt. Für bekennende banshee jünger gibt's einen extra kampfpreis.
> Also ran!


Oh ein XL rune, da könnte ich fast wieder schwach werden 

Muss aber erst mal meins richtig fahren bevor es was neues gibt hahahahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (14. April 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Oh ein XL rune, da könnte ich fast wieder schwach werden
> 
> Muss aber erst mal meins richtig fahren bevor es was neues gibt hahahahaha


Los schlag zu!!!  Ich hab auch schon überlegt, aber XL ist mir bei MY16 zu lang. Für dich wäre es perfekt. Mit EXT Dämpfer. A Traum! Herrlich!!


----------



## Seppl- (14. April 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Los schlag zu!!!  Ich hab auch schon überlegt, aber XL ist mir bei MY16 zu lang. Für dich wäre es perfekt. Mit EXT Dämpfer. A Traum! Herrlich!!


Hab mir doch erst n XL zugelegt ;-)


----------



## deralteser (14. April 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Hab mir doch erst n XL zugelegt ;-)


Fremdfabrikat! Pfui Teufel! Kannst froh sein das mein Bruder auch nen Meta fährt


----------



## Seppl- (14. April 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Fremdfabrikat! Pfui Teufel! Kannst froh sein das mein Bruder auch nen Meta fährt


:*

Sei nicht so, hier im banshee Forum wars doch immer so toll, ruinier das nicht ;-)

Cheers


----------



## bobtailoner (15. April 2016)

Schmeiß das garstige commencal raus und Wechsel auf was ordentliches


----------



## Andreas.blub (15. April 2016)

Tag zusammen,

ich hätte eventuell einen Rune 2014er L raw Rahmen abzugeben. Funktion ist 1A, noch kein Lagerwechsel. Dämpfer ist der CCDBair mit XV Can und CS. Selber Luftkammer geservicet. Funktioniert für mein empfinden noch wie am ersten Tag.
Über den Preis können wir reden. Steht in 50xxx, gerne zu besichtigen.

Schreibt mir ne PN


----------



## Seppl- (15. April 2016)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Schmeiß das garstige commencal raus und Wechsel auf was ordentliches


Hmm ja Logo, ach kacke ne geht nicht. Den geldscheißer find ich nicht mehr ;-)


----------



## Montanez (15. April 2016)

@Andreas.blub : wollten uns ja eh mal treffen. Morgen bin ich unterwegs ...


----------



## BrotherMo (16. April 2016)

Hat mir jemand die Maße der Dämpferbuchsen für das Spitfire (2014)?

Bin mir sicher das steht auf der HP nur bin ich anscheinend zu blöd um es zu finden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## srsly (16. April 2016)

Steht bei der Geo-Tabelle unter "Shock": 7.875x2.25" (40x8mm shaft end, 25.4x8mm reservoir end)

Ist zwar jetzt fürs 2016er, aber meines Wissens hat sich da nichts geändert.


----------



## Mr.Sound (17. April 2016)

Moin Jungs, kann mir einer sagen welche Ral Nummer mein schöner hellblauer 14er Spitty Rahmen hat? 

Gruß Sven


----------



## DAKAY (17. April 2016)

Wird wohl eher kein RAL-Ton sein, da dass ein Deutscher Standard ist. 
Am besten mal zu ner Lackiererei in der nähe gehen und die Farbe dort raussuchen lassen.


----------



## RoastRider (17. April 2016)

Oder mal eine nette Mail an Banshee. 
Die sind mit der Info recht offen. 
Evtl. weiß das auch jemand hier aus dem Forum, der die gleiche Frage schon gestellt hat.


----------



## DAKAY (17. April 2016)




----------



## sirios (17. April 2016)

Ich bin endlich mal dazu gekommen mich etwas durch die Videos von letzter Saison zu wühlen und hab nen kleinen Rückblick auf die Highlights zusammengestellt. Wenn es Euch gefällt, dann lasst nen Stern da . Ist übrigens mein erster Versuch mit Final Cut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrewam (17. April 2016)

Super hab die AWK eingebaut und genau dann ein komisches knacken in der charger einheit festgestellt (nicht wegen der awk) jetzt heissts mal wieder mindestens 2 wochen nicht biken  zumindest nur mit dem downhiller, dirt bike oder dem rennrad


----------



## DAKAY (17. April 2016)

Damn, so was nervt.
Sei froh, dass du noch Ausweichmöglichkeiten hast.


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. April 2016)

Das war ein feines Wochenende  Zweimal zum Biken gekommen - herrlich! Die Mattoc vom Rune ist gestern wieder ins Spitfire gewandert und die vom Rune kommt diese Woche retour, mit neuen Standrohren, weil der Schaft locker war.

Zum Thema CCDB Setup:
Wer von euch fährt denn das Standard Setup? Ich bin inzwischen komplett weg davon. Meine HSR ist komplett offen. LS fast ganz offen. Mit dem standard Setup war mir das viel zu bockig.


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. April 2016)

.


----------



## hulster (18. April 2016)

sirios schrieb:


> mal noch was zum Punkto Lager: Ich hab nen Steuersatz von Reset Racing der durchaus im "sehr gehobenen" Preissegment liegt. Im letzten Sommer war das untere Lager so fertig, dass es mir beim Ausbau der Gabel entgegenkam... Das war halt einfach mal Pech und kommt vor. Solang die Lager gut laufen würd ich mir um den Flugrost wenig Gedanken machen. Zur Sicherheit hat man die aber auch flott nachgefettet. Ist ne gute Arbeit für nen verregneten Samstag



Bei nem Reset würd ich die aber mal ansprechen. Wegen des ganzen Dichtungsaufwands sind die doch so teuer. 
Und dass ist auch der einzige Grund die holen. Rein von der Lagerung her merkt man keine Unterschied zu anderen GUTEN Lagern.


----------



## ollinist (18. April 2016)

Hab die Tage einen neuen Spitfire Rahmen gekauft und auch schon direkt wieder zurückschicken können 













Die Dämpferaufnahme vorne ist ein bisschen verzogen, sodass man den Bolzen nicht durchstecken kann, wenn ein Dämpfer dazwischen steckt.


----------



## freetourer (18. April 2016)

ollinist schrieb:


> Hab die Tage einen neuen Spitfire Rahmen gekauft und auch schon direkt wieder zurückschicken können
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hattest Du denn den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer gekauft, bzw. war vorher noch nie einer verbaut worden?

Und da ja Galerie:


----------



## DAKAY (18. April 2016)

Er schreibt ja neu, da liegt der Dämpfer dann lose bei.


----------



## ollinist (18. April 2016)

Genau, der Dämpfer lag dabei.
einebaut war nur dieses 0815 Plastikteil, da fällt es nicht auf, da das Teil schmaler ist und somit der Bolzen auch schief durchpasst.


----------



## US. (18. April 2016)

Bei mir war der Dämpfer montiert.
Auf den Bildern ist für mich kein Verzug erkennbar.
Kolben- und Behältereinheit des Dämpfers sind schon fluchtend ausgerichtet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (18. April 2016)

ich hätte da jetzt auch nix Großartiges gesehen auf den Fotos. Den Dämofer kann man ja auch ein bisserl drehen. ich kenne das von vielen Bikes, dass die Schraube nicht sanft durch gleitet. Bringt man sie wirklich nicht hinein (ohne rohe Gewalt)?


----------



## ollinist (18. April 2016)

Nope, da ist über 1mm Versatz wenn die dämpferbuchsen dazwischen sind.


----------



## DAKAY (18. April 2016)

An meinem Rune sind Gott sein Dank nur die Dekals schepp.


----------



## ollinist (18. April 2016)

Schiefe Decals gingen ja gerade noch so, aber wenn ich soviel Geld für nen Rahmen bezahle, dann verlange ich auch dass der gerade ist^^.
+Die Schweißnaht an der Aufnahme ist unter aller Sau. Sieht fast so aus als ob der Schweißer einmal gezuckt hätte. Sieht man auf dem 2. Bild schön, dort wo die Naht oben auf Aufnahme drüberlappt.


----------



## freetourer (18. April 2016)

Bei allen 4 neuen Banshee Rahmen, die ich bisher gekauft habe, war der Dämpfer immer montiert.

Bei der Schweißnaht erkenne ich irgendwie keinen Fehler. - Magst Du das mal markieren?


----------



## deralteser (18. April 2016)

Das mit dem Schweißpunkt auf dem 2ten Bild ist wirklich unschön.


ollinist schrieb:


> Schiefe Decals gingen ja gerade noch so, aber wenn ich soviel Geld für nen Rahmen bezahle, dann verlange ich auch dass der gerade ist^^.
> +Die Schweißnaht an der Aufnahme ist unter aller Sau. Sieht fast so aus als ob der Schweißer einmal gezuckt hätte. Sieht man auf dem 2. Bild schön, dort wo die Naht oben auf Aufnahme drüberlappt.


  Dieser Schweißpunkt auf der Dämpferaufnahme ist besonders klasse.....die Schweißnaht ist okay.


----------



## ollinist (18. April 2016)




----------



## deralteser (18. April 2016)

ollinist schrieb:


>


Genau das! Sollte vor dem Eloxalbad eiiiiigentlich irgendwem in der Fertigungskette auffallen....da sind ja genug beteiligt. Wir kennen ja die Prozesse - vom Strahlen, Polieren, Decalaufbringung, etc.


----------



## freetourer (18. April 2016)

Ah - jetzt.

Na gut - musste der Schweißer mal kurz niesen. 

Sollte eigentlich wirklich auffallen im Zuge der Fertigstellung.

Ich würde da mal den Verkäufer kontaktieren und die beiden Mängel beschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollinist (18. April 2016)

Schon passiert.
Rahmen ist in der Post. Er will ihn sich auch ermal genau anschauen. Ka wie es jetzt weitergeht.
Egal was, hoffentlich geht es schnell ^^
Der Rahmen war eigentlich als Ersatz für mein Canyon gedacht. Das wo der Rahmen gerissen ist  ich hab wohl gerade nen Lauf oder so.


----------



## deralteser (18. April 2016)

@ollinist 
Du hast Dich trotz des Ärgers für das Richtige bike entschieden


----------



## tokla4130 (18. April 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> @ollinist
> Du hast Dich trotz des Ärgers für das Richtige bike entschieden



Bin eben von nem Ründchen mit dem Spitfire wiedergekommen und kann @deralteser nur zustimmen! 

Bei mir war der Dämpfer übrigens auch schon montiert.


----------



## andrewam (18. April 2016)

Also bei mir war der Dämpfer auch nicht drin. Die Schrauben hatten lackspuren wo keine sein sollten und mussten mit Hammer und Schraubenzieher rausgeschlagen werden weill sie so extrem geklemmt haben. Jedoch funktionierte nachher alles wunderbar. 

Ich hoffe du bekommst bald wieder einen Rahmen..


----------



## 21XC12 (19. April 2016)

Also bei meinem Darkside war der Dämpfer auch drin. Der Bolzen an der Dämpferaufnahme fluchtet bei mir ganz gut (bei Darkside & Spitfire). Manchmal muss man schon ein wenig nachhelfen. Aber wenn der Bolzen erstmal in der korrekten Position ist und eine Weile drin bleibt geht's mit der Zeit auch einfacher. Ist halt wie mit neuen Schuhen. Die drücken halt hier und da bis sie eingelaufen sind.


----------



## cornholio_83 (19. April 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Das war ein feines Wochenende  Zweimal zum Biken gekommen - herrlich! Die Mattoc vom Rune ist gestern wieder ins Spitfire gewandert und die vom Rune kommt diese Woche retour, mit neuen Standrohren, weil der Schaft locker war.
> 
> Zum Thema CCDB Setup:
> Wer von euch fährt denn das Standard Setup? Ich bin inzwischen komplett weg davon. Meine HSR ist komplett offen. LS fast ganz offen. Mit dem standard Setup war mir das viel zu bockig.


Beim Prime komm ich mit dem Standard Setup auch nicht zurecht HSR hab ich jetzt mal eine Umdrehung auf gemacht und LS bin ich bei 6 klicks auf ist aber noch ausbaufähig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (19. April 2016)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> Beim Prime komm ich mit dem Standard Setup auch nicht zurecht HSR hab ich jetzt mal eine Umdrehung auf gemacht und LS bin ich bei 6 klicks auf ist aber noch ausbaufähig!



Mein Tipp:
Alle Einstellungen ganz auf und dann Schritt für Schritt zu machen, je nachdem was einen halt stört. Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt einfacher, als mit dem empfohlenen Setup zu starten, wenn man merkt dass es einem nicht so passt. Wenn's passt, dann ist das natürlich ideal.


----------



## grey (19. April 2016)

war zwar eine kaputte saison aber die reste wollte ich doch noch mal aufarbeiten.

4x Darkside strenggenommen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. April 2016)

Geiles Video


----------



## rallleb (19. April 2016)

Ich war das nicht... Ich hab das nicht kaputt gemacht


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. April 2016)

Da das eine Galerie ist , mach ich mal mit.
Ausbaustufe I:


----------



## 21XC12 (19. April 2016)

Die neue Line auf'm Hometrail ist fertig.  Mein Bremshebel leider auch. 





 
Wir haben Zuwachs in der Familie der Banshee-Rider. Hab meinen Kollegen angefixt und jetzt hat er sich ein giftgrünes Legend geordert. Bilder folgen ...


----------



## deralteser (19. April 2016)

rallleb schrieb:


> Ich war das nicht... Ich hab das nicht kaputt gemacht
> Anhang anzeigen 485520


Ich auch nich....


----------



## srsly (19. April 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Ich auch nich....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 485560



Also man kann's mit dem Gewichtstuning aber auch übertreiben


----------



## deralteser (19. April 2016)

srsly schrieb:


> Also man kann's mit dem Gewichtstuning aber auch übertreiben



Nicht nur das! Es hat zusätzlich einen TOP Trainingseffekt und animiert unglaublich zum Fahren im Wiegetritt. Dann ist auch alles super! Im Sitzen sticht es allerdings etwas. Ich muss vermutlich noch an den Details feilen....wenn es dann Marktreif ist sag ich hier als erstes bescheid.


----------



## 21XC12 (20. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoastRider (20. April 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Nicht nur das! Es hat zusätzlich einen TOP Trainingseffekt und animiert unglaublich zum Fahren im Wiegetritt. Dann ist auch alles super! Im Sitzen sticht es allerdings etwas. Ich muss vermutlich noch an den Details feilen....wenn es dann Marktreif ist sag ich hier als erstes bescheid.



Als Namensvorschlag: Per4ator  ;-)


----------



## deralteser (20. April 2016)




----------



## Freerider1504 (20. April 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Die neue Line auf'm Hometrail ist fertig.  Mein Bremshebel leider auch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am besten ist der Stock


----------



## 21XC12 (20. April 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Am besten ist der Stock


Hab's garnicht mitbekommen. Erst auf dem Video hab ich's gesehen.


----------



## iceis (20. April 2016)

Haha ich wollt auch erst schreiben das der Stock am Ende das beste ist.
Habs dann aber gelassen weil das hätte ja auch z.b. nen gemeinen Cut so zwischen Brille und Helm irgendwo an der Stirn geben können.

Lustig siehts aber trotzdem aus


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. April 2016)

Falls jemand noch 40x8mm Dämpferbuchsen sucht, 1x neu ausm Spitfire(CC DB Inline), ein Huber zwei Monate wenig gelaufen(Alu roh, leicht angelaufen technisch top).Jeweils neue Gleitlager geb ich mit.
Passen für Dämpferaugen 12,7mm(RS,Fox, Inline usw..)

Bei Interesse PN

Gruß


----------



## 21XC12 (21. April 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> Haha ich wollt auch erst schreiben das der Stock am Ende das beste ist.
> Habs dann aber gelassen weil das hätte ja auch z.b. nen gemeinen Cut so zwischen Brille und Helm irgendwo an der Stirn geben können.
> 
> Lustig siehts aber trotzdem aus


Ist nix passiert. Glück gehabt! Hab einen blauen Fleck an der Hüfte. Sonst nix.


----------



## 21XC12 (21. April 2016)

Vorab Handyshot von @moparisti 's brandnew Legend. Ein sehr geiles Gerät.


----------



## Deleted312564 (21. April 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 485908
> 
> Vorab Handyshot von @moparisti 's brandnew Legend. Ein sehr geiles Gerät.



Ich melde das Bike ans Forum, wegen einfach zu geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (21. April 2016)

@moparisti: willkommen im Canadian Club! 
kannst es direkt so bei mir abgeben


----------



## 21XC12 (22. April 2016)




----------



## cornholio_83 (22. April 2016)

Bin ich eingentlich der einzige, bei dem die Dämpferaufnahme vom
Hinterbau spiel hat am neuen Rahmen?


----------



## deralteser (22. April 2016)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> Bin ich eingentlich der einzige, bei dem die Dämpferaufnahme vom
> Hinterbau spiel hat am neuen Rahmen?


Welchen Dämpfer hast Du? Evtl liegt es nicht am Rahmen, sondern daran.


----------



## ollinist (22. April 2016)

@21XC12 , ist das oben auf dem Bild ein Drop auf eurem Hometrail? Wenn ja, bin ich neidisch


----------



## cornholio_83 (22. April 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Welchen Dämpfer hast Du? Evtl liegt es nicht am Rahmen, sondern daran.


Cc dB air cs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (22. April 2016)

@ollinist

Jo, ist eine alte Bauschuttdeponie ...


----------



## deralteser (22. April 2016)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> Cc dB air cs


Bei mir liegts ab und an am MonarchPlus. Konnte Anfangs das Knacken nicht ausfindig machen. Dämpferaufnahmen sind aber top. Was hast Du für Buchsen?


----------



## cornholio_83 (22. April 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Bei mir liegts ab und an am MonarchPlus. Konnte Anfangs das Knacken nicht ausfindig machen. Dämpferaufnahmen sind aber top. Was hast Du für Buchsen?


Hab noch die Originalbuchsen und Achse.
Was mir aufgefallen ist das zwischen Achse und Befestigungsschraube recht
viel Spiel ist, deshalb werde ich mir wahrscheinlich einen Satz Huber Bushings 
mit einem kleineren Achsinnedurchmesser bestellen.


----------



## deralteser (22. April 2016)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> Hab noch die Originalbuchsen und Achse.
> Was mir aufgefallen ist das zwischen Achse und Befestigungsschraube recht
> viel Spiel ist, deshalb werde ich mir wahrscheinlich einen Satz Huber Bushings
> mit einem kleineren Achsinnedurchmesser bestellen.


Ich kann das was Du meinst auch provozieren. Allerdings nur im komplett entlasteten Zustand. Sobald man leicht im Sag steht kann ich das nicht mehr.
Da dieses minimale Spiel bei mir nicht unter Belastung auftritt werde ich es erstmal vernachlässigen. Solltest Du mit Buchsen Erfolg haben, bei denen der Innendurchmesser reduziert ist, würde mich das aber sehr interessieren.


----------



## deralteser (22. April 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Ich kann das was Du meinst auch provozieren. Allerdings nur im komplett entlasteten Zustand. Sobald man leicht im Sag steht kann ich das nicht mehr.
> Da dieses minimale Spiel bei mir nicht unter Belastung auftritt werde ich es erstmal vernachlässigen. Solltest Du mit Buchsen Erfolg haben, bei denen der Innendurchmesser reduziert ist, würde mich das aber sehr interessieren.


Hab die 3teilige Huber Variante. Frage ist nur um wieviel mm Bruchteile man die innere der 3 Buchsen reduzieren müsste????


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. April 2016)

@cornholio_83
wenn ich das richtig verstehe:
kann man da nicht mit Passscheiben was machen z.B.

http://www.agrolager.de/product_info.php?products_id=40001533

kann sich ja nur um zehntel xx handeln...
zumindest wüsste man dann das genaue Passmaß, bzw: kann man das nicht messen?


----------



## sirios (22. April 2016)

Banshee Lightpainting . Mir war heute nach dem Schrauben danach noch etwas mit der Knipse zu spielen. Das Ergebnis ist noch ausbaufähig aber interessant wie ich finde!


----------



## 21XC12 (23. April 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Hab die 3teilige Huber Variante. Frage ist nur um wieviel mm Bruchteile man die innere der 3 Buchsen reduzieren müsste????


Hab da vor einiger Zeit genau deswegen mit dem Huber telefoniert. Er hat mir damals versichert, dass minimales seitliches Spiel an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme völlig normal sei. Ich habe den Spalt mal gemessen. Soweit ich mich erinnere war er unter einem Millimeter.


----------



## deralteser (23. April 2016)

@cornholio_83  Ich verdeutliche das nochmal - nicht das wir aneinander vorbei reden.

Das Spiel ist nicht seitlich, wie von @21XC12 beschrieben - so ein gewisses Spiel ist ja durchaus normal und gewollt.

Das Spiel kann meiner Meinung nach nur vom Durchmesser und nicht von der Einbaubreite eines Bauteils abhängen. Ich vermute, es liegt am Durchmesser der Dämpferbefestigungsschraube. Das Spiel sollte sich allerdings auch im Bereich < 1mm bewegen.

Ich kann das Klacken provozieren, wenn ich im entlasteten Zustand die *Buchsen* (egal ob Huber-Buchsen oder Standard RS-Buchsen), Kolbenstange am *Dämpferauge* oder die *Dämpferaufnahme am Hinterbau* hochdrücke oder ziehe.

Wenn ich das bike neben mir stehen habe, kann ich durch Ziehen der Hinterradbremse und gleichzeitiges nach *hinten und vorne* drücken des bikes das Klacken ebenfalls hervorrufen.







Ich baue den Dämpfer mal aus und stecke die Buchsen und die Dämpferbefestigungsschraube zusammen. Mal sehen, wieviel Spiel der Bauteile ich dann in etwa feststellen kann.

Ansonsten: Kann eventuell @everyday26 etwas input dazu geben? Gibts noch andere User, denen sowas aufgefallen ist?


----------



## 21XC12 (23. April 2016)

Ah okay dann hab ich das falsch verstanden. Jetzt verstehe ich was gemeint ist. Ne, sowas konnte ich bei meinen Bikes bis jetzt nicht feststellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (23. April 2016)

Ich denke mal, dass die Schraube nicht das Problemteil ist. - Da gibt es eigentlich wenig Toleranzen.

Speziell die RockShox Dämpferaugen weisen teilweise erhebliche Unterschiede im Durchmesser auf - da ja die Gleitlager eingepresst werden verändert sich ja der Innendurchmesser der Gleitlager eben auch entsprechend.

In meinem Prime hatte ich unterschiedliche Dämpfer ausprobiert:

MonarchPlus Debon Air - DHX Air 5.0 - Elka Stage - Durolux.

Die Reihenfolge ist von Weit nach Eng. 

Beim Durolux bekam ich die Buchsen kaum rein - da hatte ich schon fast Bedenken, dass sich da beim Fahren überhaupt etwas drehen könnte.

Beim Monarch hatten die Buchsen direkt Spiel, so als wäre man die Gleitlager bereits eine Saison gefahren.

Deswegen habe ich mir beim Stephan Huber Gleitlager mit unterschiedlichen Maßen fertigen lassen - damit kann man das dann ausgleichen.

Falls die Dämpferaugen zu eng sind kann man die Huber-Gleitlager auch einen Tag in die Sonne legen, dann zieht sich das Material etwas zusammen.

Aktuell habe ich bei meinem Phantom den Inline verbaut - mit den Standard-Gleitlagern (24k) habe ich in der Kombination auch Spiel.

Und da ja Galerie:


----------



## deralteser (23. April 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass die Schraube nicht das Problemteil ist. - Da gibt es eigentlich wenig Toleranzen.
> 
> Speziell die RockShox Dämpferaugen weisen teilweise erhebliche Unterschiede im Durchmesser auf - da ja die Gleitlager eingepresst werden verändert sich ja der Innendurchmesser der Gleitlager eben auch entsprechend.
> 
> ...



Edit:

Interessant, was Du schreibst. Danke vielmals!

Dem video nach liegt das Klacken allerdings nicht an dem Gleitlager, sondern eher an der Buchse (schließt man das Untermaß der Dämpferbefestigungsschraube aus).
Da sollte Stephan Huber allerdings auch Abhilfe schaffen können.


Weil Galerie: Auch ein Darkside braucht mal Sonne


----------



## freetourer (23. April 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Interessant, was Du schreibst. Danke vielmals!
> 
> ...



Schönes Darkside - da freue ich mich schon richtig auf den Aufbau von meinem Prime Rahmen in gleicher Farbe. (Schlummert noch im Karton). 

Du scheinst wirklich Spiel zwischen Buchse und Dämpferbefestigungsschraube zu haben - ist die Schraube Original?

Allerdings scheint Deine Buchse auch Spiel im Gleitlager zu haben, die Buchse bewegt sich anscheinend auch mit.


----------



## deralteser (23. April 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Schönes Darkside - da freue ich mich schon richtig auf den Aufbau von meinem Prime Rahmen in gleicher Farbe. (Schlummert noch im Karton).
> 
> Du scheinst wirklich Spiel zwischen Buchse und Dämpferbefestigungsschraube zu haben - ist die Schraube Original?
> 
> Allerdings scheint Deine Buchse auch Spiel im Gleitlager zu haben, die Buchse bewegt sich anscheinend auch mit.



Danke. Das Orange ist schon klasse 

Ja, es ist die originale Schraube. Etwas Spiel im Gleitlager ist ebenfalls, das würde ich ja vernachläsigen, wenn es nicht so doll zwischen Buchse und Dämpferbefestigungsschraube wackeln würde.

Was würdet ihr tun? Neue Dämpferbefestigungsschraube testen, oder sich an Stephan Huber wenden?


----------



## cornholio_83 (23. April 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> @cornholio_83  Ich verdeutliche das nochmal - nicht das wir aneinander vorbei reden.
> 
> Das Spiel ist nicht seitlich, wie von @21XC12 beschrieben - so ein gewisses Spiel ist ja durchaus normal und gewollt.
> 
> ...





deralteser schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Interessant, was Du schreibst. Danke vielmals!
> 
> ...



Ja genau mich stört das radiale spiel!
Am Dämpfer liegt es definitiv nicht hatte ihn schon ausgebaut und die Achse hat im DämpferAuge null Spiel !


----------



## deralteser (23. April 2016)

@cornholio_83
Hab nochmal gemessen. Habe aber nur eine Schieblehre mit mm Schritten zur Verfügung. Die Schraube hat 8mm Durchmesser. Rock Shox und Huber Buchse haben mir einfach zuviel Spiel, wie im video zu sehen. Ich tendiere dazu, Schraube und Buchse zu Huber zu schicken. Stephan sollte da was gutes hinbekommen, denke ich.
Dazu probiere ich noch ein Gleitlager mit weniger Spiel. Sollte alles machbar sein.


----------



## Third Eye (23. April 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Ich kann das Klacken provozieren, wenn ich im entlasteten Zustand die *Buchsen* (egal ob Huber-Buchsen oder Standard RS-Buchsen), Kolbenstange am *Dämpferauge* oder die *Dämpferaufnahme am Hinterbau* hochdrücke oder ziehe.



Anzugsmoment paßt?

Mit dem kleinen schwarzen am Gardasee


----------



## Schwitzefiks (23. April 2016)

111er Dalco?


----------



## Third Eye (23. April 2016)

112


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi25 (24. April 2016)

@deralteser Das Spiel zwischen Schraube und Buchse dürfte normalerweise nichts ausmachen. Die Schraube dient ja nur dazu die Buchse im Rahmen zuklemmen, es dürfte überhaupt keine Bewegung zwischen Rahmen und Buchse stattfinden.


----------



## deralteser (24. April 2016)

Third Eye schrieb:


> Anzugsmoment paßt?
> 
> Mit dem kleinen schwarzen am Gardasee


Jep. Da passt alles.


----------



## jammerlappen (24. April 2016)




----------



## Mr.Sound (24. April 2016)

Hier auch noch mal, jetzt mit Fox RP23 und ProCore falls ich es noch nicht erwähnt haben sollte 





Gruß Sven


----------



## srsly (24. April 2016)

@deralteser Du hast nen Messschieber ohne Nonius? Warum? xD

Hat mich jetzt aber auch interessiert, weil ich am Legend auch leichtes Spiel an der vorderen Buchse habe, welches aber nur im Stand und mit Finger an der Buchse feststellbar ist.





Würde ich jetzt einfach mal als ungünstige Kombination bezeichnen. Die Schraube liegt mit 7,84mm definitiv noch in der Tolranz, wenn auch am unteren Ende. Die Buchse hat schon eher Übermass mit >8,12mm (Messschieber liess sich nicht sauber feststellen und ich hatte gerade keine Lust, den Dämpfer ganz auszubauen. Aber so wirklich toll sind die Dinger für Bohrungen ja eh nicht  )

Würde da auch raten, die Buchse anzupassen bzw. anfertigen zu lassen. Eine Schraube mit tatsächlichen 8,0mm Aussendurchmesser fällt schon unter Spezialanfertigung.


----------



## grey (24. April 2016)

@jammerlappen 
geht sich eigentlich der piggy nach unten aus wenn eingefedert wird? wirkt so als könnt das knapp werden. 

viel spaß mit dem spitty, wird sicher geil. 



edit: @schraubendurchmesservergleichsdiskussion mMn. wird die nur benötigt um das ganze zu fixieren, kraft sollte ja wohl direkt von bushings zu rahmen eingeleitet werden. Ob die Schraube jetzt 2/10 oder 3/10 weniger durchmesser hat, als die bushings, ist vollkommen egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (24. April 2016)

@srsly 
Warum kennst du dich mit solchen Dingen so gut aus? Studium? Beruflich mit sowas zu tun?


----------



## 21XC12 (24. April 2016)

@Mr.Sound Procore gut? Fühlt es sich nicht schwammig an?


----------



## srsly (24. April 2016)

@21XC12 In dem Fall nur hobbymässiges Interesse mit gefährlichem Halbwissen, spätestens bei Werkstoffen frag ich dann lieber nach  (arbeite beruflich eher in 0,01mm Bereichen)

Und weil's ja ne Galerie ist, mal n schlechtes Handyfoto mit Konkurrenz von gestern in Thale 





(man beachte den neuen Lenker und Vorbau, geschickt durch den Helm versteckt)

und kann mich bitte beim nächsten Rad jemand daran erinnern, als erstes ein richtig billiges Schaltwerk zu verbauen? Hab's schon wieder innerhalb der ersten zwei Wochen gekillt.


----------



## deralteser (24. April 2016)

@srsly Hilfreiche Antwort! Einen Messschieber mit Nonius habe ich "0815-Schrauber" leider nicht parat Das man sich bei Bauteilen in gewissen Toleranzen bewegt war mir bewußt, die Kombination dieser machts bei mir wohl letztlich aus. Danke fürs Messen und den input! @grey Ich mache mir keine Sorgen um Stabilität oder Funktionalität. Mich nervt schlichtweg das Geklackere, wenn ich mein bike z.B. Treppen hochschiebe, umsetzte oder das Lenkkopflager prüfe. Ein Fahrwerk muss sich für mich einfach auch leise und satt anhören


----------



## deralteser (24. April 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


>


Endlich ist hier ein zweites gelbes vertreten!


----------



## andrewam (24. April 2016)

@deralteser hatte bei einer lenker/griff kombi auch mal das problem mit der zuweit auseinanderliegenden toleranz der beiden komponenten. Hab dann mit einem dünnen streifen Tesa quer auf dem lenker unter dem griff das problem gelöst, indem ich den durchmesser des lenkers ein wenig vergrössert habe. villeicht hilft das bei dir ja auch?


----------



## deralteser (24. April 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> @deralteserHab dann mit einem dünnen streifen Tesa quer auf dem lenker unter dem griff das problem gelöst, indem ich den durchmesser des lenkers ein wenig vergrössert habe. villeicht hilft das bei dir ja auch?



Nö  Ich brauch ne custom Buchse


----------



## grey (24. April 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> @grey Ich mache mir keine Sorgen um Stabilität oder Funktionalität. Mich nervt schlichtweg das Geklackere, wenn ich mein bike z.B. Treppen hochschiebe, umsetzte oder das Lenkkopflager prüfe. Ein Fahrwerk muss sich für mich einfach auch leise und satt anhören



Das versteh ich nicht weil sich da mMn. nichts bewegen oder klackern sollte, wenn mit ordnungsgemäßem drehmoment angezogen wurde.
Einbaubreite der Bushings muss natürlich passen aber mit der Schraube selbst sollte das alles doch alles nichts zutun haben.
Wenn die Bushings nicht "fest" sind sondern herumschwimmen, passt eher die breite der bushings nicht ganz zur rahmen-dämpferbefestigung und sie sind schlicht nicht ordentlich montiert.

Ich war bisher jedenfalls der Meinung, dass Bushings und gleitlager mit der Schraube einfach in die Dämpferbefestigung geklemmt werden und nicht, dass sich die bushings da irgendwo frei bewegen können.


----------



## tobi25 (24. April 2016)

Das sehe ich auch so, die Buchse dürfte sich im Rahmen überhaupt nicht bewegen, egal wieviel Spiel zwischen Schraube und Bohrung der Buchse ist. Wenn die Buchse tatsächlich nicht richtig geklemmt ist und sich im Rahmen bewegen kann, kann das schon einen Einfluss auf die Stabilität haben. Die Schraube ist ja nur darauf ausgelegt die Zugkräfte vom Festschrauben aufzunehmen und keine Querkräfte. Außer zu niedrigem Drehmoment und zu schmalen Buchsen fällt mir aber auch keine Ursache ein.


----------



## jammerlappen (24. April 2016)

grey schrieb:


> @jammerlappen
> geht sich eigentlich der piggy nach unten aus wenn eingefedert wird? wirkt so als könnt das knapp werden.
> 
> viel spaß mit dem spitty, wird sicher geil.


 

Danke, ich bin extrem gespannt auf ein minimal längeres Rad, mit gannähernd gleichen Winkeln und 3cm tieferem Tretlager! Allerdings werd ich noch etwas warten müssen, da im Moment nur der linke Arm funktioniert.

Ich hab gedacht, dass der Hinterbau nach oben federt und das knapp wird, aber du hast sicher recht. Nächste Woche geht der Rahmen erstmal zu reset. Und realistisch wird die Woche drauf erst weiteraufgebaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxey (25. April 2016)

Hier mal die ersten Teile fürs neue Bike


----------



## cornholio_83 (25. April 2016)

@grey / @tobi25 : Natürlich sollte es so sein das die Achse geklemmt
wird und sich nicht mehr bewegen sollte wenn sie richtig angezogen ist
aber das problem mit dem Spiel liegt bei mir definitiv an der Dämpferbefestigung
des Hinterbaus und da ist mir halt das recht große Spiel zwischen Achse und Schraube
aufgefallen! Die Schraube selbst drau ich mich nicht noch mehr anzuziehen weil ich
mir sonst sorgen um das Gewinde machen wuerde und Trotzdem ist da noch Spiel!
Was ich noch überprüfen wollte ist wie weit das Schraubengewinde geschnitten ist nicht
das der Wiederstand beim Anziehen nur daher kommt das, das Gewinde zu ende ist,
was ich aber für unwahrscheinlich halte!
Ich Schaumir das ganze nach der Arbeit nochmal an


----------



## grey (25. April 2016)

Ich versuchs nochmal etwas deutlicher.
Wenn du Spiel hast stimmt die einbaubreite der bushings nicht, dann brauchst du breitere bushings.

Ob es jetzt daran liegt, dass der Dämpfer und/oder die bushings schmäler ausfallen oder/und die einbaubreite der dämpferbefestigung am Rahmen etwas breiter, ist eigentlich irrelevant. So oder so darf es nicht am schraubendurchmesser liegen.
1. Messschieber nehmen und Einbaubreite der dämpferbefestigung messen
2. Messchieber nehmen und einbaubreite der bushings messen.
3. vergleichen


my2c


----------



## srsly (25. April 2016)

Bei 10 bzw. 12Nm Anzugsmoment darf man auch ruhig bissl hinlangen


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. April 2016)

das ist zwar ein total beschissenes Bild, aber es machte einfach mega Spaß in Todtnau mit dem Rune


----------



## cornholio_83 (25. April 2016)

grey schrieb:


> Ich versuchs nochmal etwas deutlicher.
> Wenn du Spiel hast stimmt die einbaubreite der bushings nicht, dann brauchst du breitere bushings.
> 
> Ob es jetzt daran liegt, dass der Dämpfer und/oder die bushings schmäler ausfallen oder/und die einbaubreite der dämpferbefestigung am Rahmen etwas breiter, ist eigentlich irrelevant. So oder so darf es nicht am schraubendurchmesser liegen.
> ...


Breite passt da brauch ich nix zu messen! Wenn man die Achse in die
Aufnahme legt hält sie auch ohne Schraube dh. sie  ist min. breiter
als die Aufnahme und unter den Spacern die den Dämpfer axial
in Position halten sind links u. rechts vom Dämpferauge O-Ringe die
einen evtl. überstand über die Achse verhindern sollten!


----------



## deralteser (25. April 2016)

Mir gehts genauso.

Die Buchsen bewegen sich NICHT im Rahmen. Da ist nix mit Spiel oder falschen Buchsenmaße zu erkennen. Der Dämpfer sitzt satt im Rahmen, wie @cornholio_83 schon beschrieben hat. Die Drehmomente stimmen ebenfalls - sogar etwas mehr wie angegeben probiert.

Hab das beschriebene Klackern mit original RS Buchsen UND auch mit Huber Buchsen.


----------



## deralteser (25. April 2016)




----------



## 21XC12 (25. April 2016)

Yeah Bro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (25. April 2016)

In your face


----------



## 21XC12 (25. April 2016)

BANSHEEs sind halt SIMPLY THE BEST


----------



## NoStyle (25. April 2016)

Todesgeil! Dachte ich´s mir doch - die beiden kamen mir irgendwie bekannt vor ... !


----------



## Jussi (25. April 2016)

srsly schrieb:


> @deralteser Du hast nen Messschieber ohne Nonius? Warum? xD
> 
> Hat mich jetzt aber auch interessiert, weil ich am Legend auch leichtes Spiel an der vorderen Buchse habe, welches aber nur im Stand und mit Finger an der Buchse feststellbar ist.
> 
> ...




Habe eben mal ein Bild von meinen Buchsen gemacht!


----------



## deralteser (25. April 2016)

So, aktuell gehts mir wieder besser 

Habe vorhin mit Stephan Huber telefoniert und ihm alles beschrieben.
Die Essenz aus dem sehr netten, aufschlussreichen Gespräch wie folgt:

An dem Durchmesser der Dämpferbefestigungsschraube kann es nicht liegen, wie ja @grey schon geschrieben hat. Es kann allerdings an der Länge der Schraube / des Bolzen und des Gewindes liegen, in dem der Bolzen eingeschraubt wird. Sollte also das Gewinde des Bolzen zu lang oder das Gewinde in dem er eingeschraubt wird zu kurz sein, kann man alles festknallen wie blöd - es KANN logischerweise nicht die benötigte Kraft auf die Bushings aufgebracht werden.

Lösung ist hier eine Unterlegscheibe unter dem Kopf des Bolzen. Ich habe eine M8 DIN 433 aus Messing mit 8,4 x 16 x 1,6 benutzt. So habe ich die Einschraublänge des Bolzen etwas verkürzt.

Das Anzugsdrehmoment habe ich mal minimal höher als 12NM gewählt.

Weiter gehts bei den Rahmenlagern und den Drehmomenten: Bei mir waren fast alle Hinterbaulager nicht auf die auf den Schrauben angegebenen Drehmomente gebracht (Die Lager sehen übrigends alle top aus).

Stephan kann übrigens nicht einfach so mal eben Dämpferbuchsen mit kleineren Innendurchmesser herstellen. Sein Sortiment ist wie ein Baukastensystem. Alles ist aber selbstverständlich genormt und sollte problemlos passen. Eine Buchse mit kleinerem Innendurchmesser wäre dann wirklich eine Sonderanfertigung, die allerdings unnötig sein sollte. Die Dämpferbefestigungsschraube darf  Spiel haben, weil sie nix mit den radialen Kräften zu tun hat (wie hier schon erwähnt).

Weiter kann es helfen, den Dämpferbolzen erst dann festzuziehen, wenn man den Dämpfer etwas belastet (Gleiches Spiel wie bei den Geochips in den Ausfallenden).

Im Zuge der Bastelei habe ich vorhin nochmal alles was wie eine Schraube aussieht nachgezogen.....das einzigste was jetzt noch knackt ist die Reverb

Ich bin aber mal auf die nächsten Ausfahrten (und danach) gespannt. Hoffentlich haben die kleine Unterlegscheibe und die Anzugsdrehmomente am Hinterbau meine Paranoia beseitigt...

Frage: Lag bei Euren Rahmen eine Unterlegscheibe beim Dämpferbolzen dabei????


_Edit: Gleitlager mit weniger Spiel habe ich auch noch bestellt._


----------



## srsly (25. April 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Frage: Lag bei Euren Rahmen eine Unterlegscheibe beim Dämpferbolzen dabei????



Sagen wir scheibenähnlich. Bei mir war ein Federring 8,4 x 13,6 x 1,8 dabei bzw vormontiert (Dämpfer war eingebaut, Rune 2014)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (25. April 2016)

Nö, war keine bei. Hat der Huber mal schön erläutert. Good Luck!


----------



## deralteser (25. April 2016)

@srsly bei mir lag der Dämpfer so dabei. Alles bestens verpackt, aber ohne Unterlegscheibe.

@21XC12 Danke. Hab hier ja auch jetzt genug Leute mit dem Thema genervt....aber das Telefonat war wirklich aufschlussreich. Sehr bemüht der gute!


----------



## Maxey (25. April 2016)

Ich kann es nicht abwarten und habe schon bisschen angefangen.
Bike im Hintergrund wurde heute auch wieder aufgebaut. 






Falls ich euch belästige müsst ihr es sagen


----------



## 21XC12 (25. April 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> @21XC12 Danke. Hab hier ja auch jetzt genug Leute mit dem Thema genervt....aber das Telefonat war wirklich aufschlussreich. Sehr bemüht der gute!


Hab da auch schon öfter Buchsen gekauft und auch sein Tool und Gleitlager ... Fühlte mich auch immer gut beraten. Für's Spitfire hol ich mir auch noch seine Buchsen.


----------



## jammerlappen (25. April 2016)

Maxey schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht abwarten und habe schon bisschen angefangen.
> Bike im Hintergrund wurde heute auch wieder aufgebaut.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Auf keinen Fall - wir wollen mitmachen! Dir haben die den Dämpfer auch falschrum bebuchst? Ich würde den eil mit Piggy nach vorne machen.


----------



## trailterror (25. April 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> @srsly  Hab hier ja auch jetzt genug Leute mit dem Thema genervt....



Mich nicht  meist wird man aus solch ausführlich geführten diskussionen schlauer und nimmt etwas mit.

Wenns einen nervt kann mans ja relativ leicht "überlesen"


----------



## deralteser (25. April 2016)

@trailterror Da bin ich ganz bei Dir!


----------



## Andreas.blub (25. April 2016)

Habe den Tausch gemacht. Konnte dem Rahmen von @bobtailoner nicht widerstehen. Nochmal danke für den netten Kontakt und die schnelle Abwicklung!

Alt:






Neu:




Besser Bilder folgen bei schönen Wetter 

p.s.: Der Dämpfer 

edit: Rahmen (alt) mit Dämpfer kann nähe Köln käuflich erworben werden.


----------



## konastuff (26. April 2016)




----------



## Boa-P (26. April 2016)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> ...p.s.: Der Dämpfer


Das Ding sieht einfach mal sehr geil aus. Kannst denn ja mal nach ein paar gefahrenen km Rückmeldung geben, wie sich das Ding unterscheidet zum CC  
Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (26. April 2016)

Hoffe dass ich am Wochenende mal in sowas wie nen bikepark komme.

Bisher kann ich sagen, dass das Ding überraschend wenig wippt. Selbst ohne Hand an die LSC zu legen.
Gefühlt so wie der CC mit aktiviertem CS.


----------



## DAKAY (26. April 2016)

Ein Vergleich bergab und am Kicker würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. April 2016)

konastuff schrieb:


>



Geiles Video 

Ist das bei Jena?


----------



## Andreas.blub (26. April 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Ein Vergleich bergab und am Kicker würde mich auch interessieren.



Wie gesagt. Kleinere Sachen hab ich hinter mir. Aber so richtig schnell und ruppig wurde es noch nicht. 
Hab bei 80kg ne 475iger Feder drin und die passt bisher gut. Rebound, LSC und hsc sind alle im mittleren Bereich und passen so auch gut zu mir. Heißt ich kann in alle Richtungen optimieren ohne gleich an die Innereien zu müssen. 
Der "lockout" ist ein Hebel um die LSC während der Fahrt zu verstellen. Ist ganz nett aber wird nicht wirklich benötigt.

Die Anleitung ist echt nicht so toll. Italiener halt. Aber die knöpften sind leicht zu finden. Hsc und Rebound nur mit Werkzeug zu verstellen. 12er maul für hsc ist nicht ganz so schön. Inbus für den Rebound ist da schon besser. Gewicht habe ich leider keins.
Man hört beim treten deutliches klacken vom Dämpfer. Ist aber wohl konstruktionsbedingt so. Denke mal wegen dem niedrigen Druck im ausgleichsbehälter. 

Verarbeitung äußerlich top.


----------



## andrewam (26. April 2016)

Meine maple leaf decals sind endlich angekommen  hab noch stealth schwarze flow ex decals, sieht auf den bildern jedoch nicht so toll aus


----------



## 21XC12 (26. April 2016)

Kommt gut!!


----------



## tokla4130 (26. April 2016)

@andrewam Hammer


----------



## hulster (27. April 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> @cornholio_83
> Hab nochmal gemessen. Habe aber nur eine Schieblehre mit mm Schritten zur Verfügung. Die Schraube hat 8mm Durchmesser. Rock Shox und Huber Buchse haben mir einfach zuviel Spiel, wie im video zu sehen. Ich tendiere dazu, Schraube und Buchse zu Huber zu schicken. Stephan sollte da was gutes hinbekommen, denke ich.
> Dazu probiere ich noch ein Gleitlager mit weniger Spiel. Sollte alles machbar sein.



So unterschiedlich kann das sein. Bei meinem DBInline im Phantom ließ sich die Buchse noch nicht mal mit Zange im Gleitlager drehen. auch mehrmaliges Durchtreiben wechselseitig mit Kunststoffhammer hat nix gebracht. Nach Umrüstung auf Huber natürlich alles Gut. Stephan liefert ja auch immer ne 2. Buchse mit anderem Spiel aus, falls mal die Toleranzen nicht passen.


----------



## grey (27. April 2016)

@hulster
deralteser sprach von schraube-bushing spiel und nicht bushing-gleitlager.
Aber gottseidank ist bei dir mit Huberbushings alles besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (27. April 2016)

grey schrieb:


> @hulster
> deralteser sprach von schraube-bushing spiel und nicht bushing-gleitlager.
> Aber gottseidank ist bei du mit Huberbushings alles besser.



Oh ooops - sorry. Muss ich bei mir noch mal kontrollieren, ist mir aber bisher nicht negativ aufgefallen. Wäre aber natürlich blöd, da die Buchse erstmal geschoben wird, bevor ein Drehimpuls kommt.


----------



## grey (27. April 2016)

Auch das mit dem schraube-bushing Spiel ist geklärt. #10791

Alles cool.


----------



## deralteser (27. April 2016)

grey schrieb:


> Auch das mit dem schraube-bushing Spiel ist geklärt. #10791
> 
> Alles cool.


Jawoll  Ein Hoch auf die Leute hier im Forum und den Stephan H.


----------



## konastuff (27. April 2016)

> Geiles Video
> 
> Ist das bei Jena?



So schaut' aus. Ist sogar IN Jena.


----------



## konastuff (27. April 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Geiles Video
> 
> Ist das bei Jena?



So schaut' aus. Ist sogar IN Jena.


----------



## Frorider86 (30. April 2016)

Moin z´samm 

ist wer Morgen noch zufällig in Osternohe unterwegs? ... @srsly ? 
...oder sonst irgendwo im Raum Nürnberg - Ingolstadt - München?

Grüße
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (30. April 2016)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Moin z´samm
> 
> ist wer Morgen noch zufällig in Osternohe unterwegs? ... @srsly ?
> ...oder sonst irgendwo im Raum Nürnberg - Ingolstadt - München?
> ...


Frühlingsfest, Hacker-Pschorr, ...?


----------



## 21XC12 (30. April 2016)




----------



## Frorider86 (30. April 2016)

Hacker...was?   Es wird sich wahrscheinlich um Hopfen-Smoothies handeln


----------



## srsly (30. April 2016)

@Frorider86 wollt morgen den Ochsenkopf unsicher machen, da war heute Saisoneröffnung  Aber ich bin mir eh nicht sicher, ob das geht ...

... hab's schmutzig gemacht


----------



## Frorider86 (30. April 2016)

Wo warst du denn? ...Osternohe?


----------



## srsly (30. April 2016)

Nope, da war ich gestern xD heute war Sulzschneeschlammsurfen am Geisskopf angesagt


----------



## DAKAY (30. April 2016)

Gestern wieder richtig Spass gemacht, mit dem neuen, kürzeren Vorbau gefällt es mir noch besser.


----------



## Frorider86 (1. Mai 2016)

Sunday is Bikeparkday....ergo Spam-Day hier im Forum 

Bei Kaiserwetter in Osternohe
...heute ging der Sprung dann auch mal ein wenig quer 



 

Einen schönen Abend allen zusammen


----------



## HansDampf89 (2. Mai 2016)

Boa-P schrieb:


> @HansDampf89 sieht sehr gut aus dem mit dem Dämpfer. Wie fährt sich der Berg hoch ohne aktiven CS?



Ohne CS fährt er sich ungefähr so wie der Air mit aktiviertem CS... und mit CS ist er absolut anteriebsneutral . Bin absolut positiv überrascht. Das Teil ist echt genial


----------



## Maxey (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo Jungs, 

musste mal ne kleine Ablenkung vom Lernen her, daher mal ein Bild von meinem DH Bike.
Rahmen steht im Bikemarkt -> also bei interesse gerne melden.

Genau, neu ist noch die Bremse von MT7 auf Code


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (2. Mai 2016)

...zu schade zum Verkaufen


----------



## Alukin (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich möchte hier (endlich) mal mein Wildcard vorstellen! Leider eher etwas miese Handybilder... liefere die Tage bei Sonnenwetter mal bessere nach!


----------



## andrewam (2. Mai 2016)

Hatte meine federgabel in der reparatur und heute zurückbekommen mit neuer CSU und hab einfach keine Sag anzeige mehr auf den neuen standrohren??


----------



## grey (2. Mai 2016)

Macht ja nix..


----------



## andrewam (2. Mai 2016)

Wäre ja schön wenn das das schlimmste dabei wäre, muss sie jetzt ein viertes mal einschicken da sie es nochnicht geschaft haben die gabel zu reparieren


----------



## Diesti (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo! Wäre mal jemand so nett und würd mir messen wie weit man die Sattelstütze in einem Medium 2016 Rune Rahmen einschieben kann? 
Schönen Gruß Rene


----------



## deralteser (5. Mai 2016)

Mann, mann! Immer diese Mountainbiker! Die machen wirklich alles kaputt 









Na ja, egal. So entstehen auch neue trails. Auf die gelungene Vattertagsrunde mit dem Vatter erstmal ein frisches.....







Ach ja: Update! Spitty jetzt mit uraltem Dirtsattel, weil nix anderes da ist. Eigentlich echt bequem das Sofa


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Mai 2016)

Geiles Bier


----------



## RoastRider (5. Mai 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Geiles Bier


Ob das ein Zufall ist, dass Bike und Bier beide 4 Buchstaben haben und mit B anfangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (5. Mai 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> Ob das ein Zufall ist, dass Bike und Bier beide 4 Buchstaben haben und mit B anfangen?



Das kann kein Zufall sein


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Mai 2016)

War gestern und heute auch unterwegs. Leider hat der Kollege sich heute den Oberschenkel aufgerissen und die Tour endete im Krankenhaus. Bleibt leider nicht aus sowas.


----------



## deralteser (5. Mai 2016)

na super


----------



## RoastRider (5. Mai 2016)

Dem Kollegen mal gute Besserung.


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Mai 2016)

Danke! Der is nach dem Sturz noch bis zu seinem Auto gekurbelt und dann selbst mit dem Auto ins Krankenhaus. Der Cut war 4cm lang. Also alles halb so wild.


----------



## Caese (6. Mai 2016)

Solange er sich nicht die Sitze versaut hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (6. Mai 2016)

@ Maxey
täusch ich mich oder hab ich das rote Legend gestern in Todtnau gesehen?


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Mai 2016)

Unterwegs ...


----------



## sirios (6. Mai 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Unterwegs ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 490628



ebenso, aber fast zu Hause


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Mai 2016)

sirios schrieb:


> ebenso, aber fast zu Hause


Och, so ein Mist! Hätten wir zusammen fahren können.


----------



## Maxey (7. Mai 2016)

So Leute,
mein Bike ist endlich fertig. Die Gabel wird noch auf 160mm oder 170mm getravelt und Reifen werden noch Tubeless gemacht, dann ist es fertig.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Frage: sind die Decals bei den Banshee Rahmen geklebt oder bedruckt? 

Danke & Gruß


----------



## DAKAY (8. Mai 2016)

Aufgedruckt, user @gsg9man hat sie "abgewaschen".
Am schwarzen Stealth sind sie vorm strahlen angeklebt und dann anodisiert.


----------



## Deleted 294333 (8. Mai 2016)

Bei "raw" sind sie gedruckt und lassen sich mit Verdünnung wegmachen.


----------



## srsly (9. Mai 2016)

Übers lange Wochenende wollte mein Rune auch mal wieder ein bisschen ausgeführt werden


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (9. Mai 2016)

Gestern erster richtiger Einsatz vom Rune.
Genau das passende Rad für St. Andreasberg.
Fühlte mich sofort zu Hause, passt mir genauso gut wie mein Spitty, hat einfach nur mehr Reserve bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten.

Das 16er in der flachen Einstellung ist schon amtlich slack mit ca. 63.8° bei mir (mit 170er Mattoc) und liegt auf den 26er Parklaufrädern richtig geil tief.
Schönes Mini-DH Rädchen.


(Fragt mich nicht, warum das L auf dem Foto unter mir wie ein Puky-Rädchen aussieht. Größe passt schon.)




Habs Rune auch mal für die Hausrunde mißbraucht, aber da macht es keinen Stich gegen das Spitty. Wie geplant wird das Rune bei mir ein Dasein als Kurzhub Parkschleuder fristen.
(bewusst so gewählt, das Darkside wäre für mich Lusche zu viel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (9. Mai 2016)

srsly schrieb:


> Übers lange Wochenende wollte mein Rune auch mal wieder ein bisschen ausgeführt werden
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 491528



Hammer - Bild !

Wo ist das?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (9. Mai 2016)

hier stand mist


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Mai 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hammer - Bild !
> 
> Wo ist das?


Vermutlich Andreasberg?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (9. Mai 2016)

Mein Bild ist St. Andreasberg, ja.
Aber freetourer meinte gar nicht mein Bild, hatte ich auch ohne genau hinzusehen erst gedacht (deswegen der edit oben).
Hatte mich auch schon gewundert, warum mein mieser Handy Schnappschuss als Hammer Bild durchgeht.
Dann hab ich das Bild von srsly gesehen und da passt das dann auch mit "Hammer-Bild"


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Mai 2016)

Ach ja, jetzt!


----------



## Masberg (9. Mai 2016)

Sieht nach den Stoanernen Mandln aus (Südtirol)


----------



## srsly (9. Mai 2016)

Masberg schrieb:


> Sieht nach den Stoanernen Mandln aus (Südtirol)


 Jup


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Mai 2016)

Was ein Glück wenn man all diese Parks und Trails der Alpen vor der Haustür hat. Ich bin neidisch!!!


----------



## ollinist (9. Mai 2016)

Mein Darkside war einsam, aber Problem erkannt, Problem gebannt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## srsly (9. Mai 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Was ein Glück wenn man all diese Parks und Trails der Alpen vor der Haustür hat. Ich bin neidisch!!!


Leider nicht so nah wie ich's gerne hätte. Die 500km bis Bozen ziehen sich etwas ...


----------



## Boa-P (9. Mai 2016)

Aber immerhin "nur" 500km und nicht 900-1000km  
Der Trail auf dem Bild sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus


----------



## deralteser (9. Mai 2016)

srsly schrieb:


> Übers lange Wochenende wollte mein Rune auch mal wieder ein bisschen ausgeführt werden
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 491528


----------



## deralteser (10. Mai 2016)

Spitty in Action:


http://m.pinkbike.com/news/daniel-shaw-north-shore-video-2016.html?utm_source=facebook.com&amp;utm_medium=referral&amp;utm_campaign=fb-like


----------



## deralteser (10. Mai 2016)

ollinist schrieb:


> Mein Darkside war einsam, aber Problem erkannt, Problem gebannt:



Was hat sich eigentlich aus der Sache mit dem Schweißpunkt auf der Dämpferaufnahme ergeben?


----------



## ollinist (10. Mai 2016)

Ich hab nen anderen Rahmen bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (10. Mai 2016)

ollinist schrieb:


> Ich hab nen anderen Rahmen bekommen.


Sehr schön!


----------



## Raesfeld (11. Mai 2016)

Seit langem hatte ich beim Biken mal wieder meine Kamera an Bord:


----------



## trailterror (12. Mai 2016)

schöner und interessanter spielplatz


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Mai 2016)

Kennt ihr das: Ein neuer Rahmen, neue Teile...




...ihr nehmt jedes einzelne Lager und schmiert es ordentlich ab...




...ihr wartet gefühlte Ewigkeiten, dass der Steuersatz endlich rein kommt...




...entlüftet alles aufs penibelste...




...und dann ist eigentlich alles fertig und die Sonne, das Rad und jede einzelne Muskelfaser eures Körpers schreien in einem donnerndem Engelschor, dass es verdammt noch mal Zeit für die Jungfernfahrt ist? 

Und das dann irgendein verwi******ster Paketbote euren Dämpfer in eine nichtendenwollende Endlosschleife im DHL-Nirwana verbaselt?


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Mai 2016)

Schön mit der weißen Pike!


----------



## deralteser (12. Mai 2016)

@jammerlappen Wer kennt das nicht Sowas passiert mir immer mit teuren oder besonders wichtigen Teilen. Alles wird gut


----------



## numinisflo (12. Mai 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das: Ein neuer Rahmen, neue Teile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit! Das ist ärgerlich. 
Aber es sieht so aus als könnte sich das Warten lohnen. Zumindest für uns.


----------



## RoastRider (12. Mai 2016)

@jammerlappen Sehr geil das Spitty.

Wenn du solo auf den Dämpfer warten musst, was wird es denn besonderes?


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Mai 2016)

Ich hab den Monarch+ und in der Vergangenheit excellente Erfahrungen mit Helchenuning gemacht. Da ich 60kg wiege, ist das mit dem Standardtune eher suboptimal für mich. Und eigentlich war ja ausreichend Zeit...


----------



## RoastRider (12. Mai 2016)

Ich kenne das auch. Ich warte derzeit auf die Naben für mein Darkside. Rest ist seit Wochen da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (12. Mai 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich hab den Monarch+ und in der Vergangenheit excellente Erfahrungen mit Helchenuning gemacht. Da ich 60kg wiege, ist das mit dem Standardtune eher suboptimal für mich. Und eigentlich war ja ausreichend Zeit...



Der Monarch + tut meiner Meinung nach sehr gute Dienste im Spitty. Wiege um die 93kg. Fahre ihn aktuell komplett offen und habe kein Bedürfnis die Platformen zu nutzen. Irgendwann muss ich nen coil testen, da geht nix drumherum. Aktuell ist aber erstmal ne Saint in Planung. Für die Megavalance möchte ich gerne vernichtende 4 Kolben haben.


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Mai 2016)

Wie weit ist deine Zugstufe zu?


----------



## --HANK-- (13. Mai 2016)




----------



## soulslight (13. Mai 2016)

hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir gebraucht einen soitfire rahmen von 2013 gekauft und bin gerade dabei ihn auf zu bauen.
da ich keine schiebleere habe und die buchsenmaße ja recht eng gestaffelt sind, wollte ich nachfragen ob mir jemand sagen könnte welches buchsenmaß ich vorne an der dämpferbefestigung brauche?

herzlichen dank schonmal


----------



## FastFabi93 (13. Mai 2016)

Schickes Rune @--HANK-- 

Ich persönlich würde noch die Decals am Felgenstoß entfernen und schwarze Ventilkappen montieren.


----------



## soulslight (13. Mai 2016)

8 seiten vorher, hab's gefunden.
danke


----------



## RoastRider (13. Mai 2016)

@--HANK--  Sehr geiles Rune. Ist das schon ein Metric Dämpfer?  Wo hast du die Felgendecals machen lassen?


----------



## --HANK-- (14. Mai 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> @--HANK--  Sehr geiles Rune. Ist das schon ein Metric Dämpfer?  Wo hast du die Felgendecals machen lassen?



Hi - Danke ;-)
Nein, ist kein Metric Dämpfer --> Monarch. 
Die Decals sind alle von Laszlo Nemeth! Sehr zufrieden, super Qualität und sehr easy zum Aufbringen...


----------



## Schorty01 (14. Mai 2016)

Rune gefällt mir auch richtig gut .... 
Sehr schöne Farbkombi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (14. Mai 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wie weit ist deine Zugstufe zu?



Moin 

Ich habs hinten gerne etwas langsamer und bewege mich im hinteren viertel der Klicks. Aktuell 3 - 4 Klicks von komplett zu aus betrachtet.


----------



## andrewam (14. Mai 2016)

So die Pike wurde gegen eine DVO Diamond getauscht, überlege mir gerade noch die Reifen gegen die Rock Razor SG/Magic Mary SG zu tauschen. da der onza hinten durch ist.. und schwarze Reifen sehen sicher auch super aus.


----------



## DAKAY (14. Mai 2016)

Wie macht sich die Gabel im vergleich zur Pike?


----------



## andrewam (14. Mai 2016)

@DAKAY  also beim ersten Proberollen unglaublich gut. Da im ersten federwegsbereich mit stahlfeder gearbeitet wird, hat sie einen viel kleineren losbrechmoment und ist sensibler als die pike. Dazu ein grösserer einstellbereich aber nicht ganz so leise wie die pike


----------



## RoastRider (14. Mai 2016)

--HANK-- schrieb:


> Hi - Danke ;-)
> Nein, ist kein Metric Dämpfer --> Monarch.
> Die Decals sind alle von Laszlo Nemeth! Sehr zufrieden, super Qualität und sehr easy zum Aufbringen...


Der sah so schmal und lang aus. Das wunderte mich. Die Decals von NLD interessieren mich auch. Gut zu hören, dass du so zufrieden damit bist.


----------



## 21XC12 (14. Mai 2016)

Heute nach x Abfahrten auf den neuen Strecken in Lac Blanc la Wind, la Matsch, la Regen und la Nebel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (14. Mai 2016)

Sieht aus wie Sprüh........


----------



## Dakeyras (14. Mai 2016)

Montezumas Rache?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## DAKAY (15. Mai 2016)

La Dünsch


----------



## Mr.A (16. Mai 2016)

neue Strecken in Lac Blanc? Erzähl mal n bißchen was dazu


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Mai 2016)

Mr.A schrieb:


> neue Strecken in Lac Blanc? Erzähl mal n bißchen was dazu


Na auf der La Wind ist es sehr windig, auf der La Matsch sehr matschig, auf der ...  Ne, gibt keine neuen Strecken. Leider! Wir hatten am Samstag Pech mit dem Wetter. Sonntag war's Wetter gut und heute wieder richtig beschissen. War trzd gut, aber einfach zu nass und zu kalt. Deswegen haben wir heute verzichtet und sind vorzeitig abgereist. Aber Kollege hat dort seinen Wohnwagen stehen ...


----------



## iceis (16. Mai 2016)

Jedenfalls kann man in Lac Blanc wenns richtig schüttet 100mal besser fahren als z.b. in Osternohe (die Franzosen haben die bessere Erde!).


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Mai 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> Jedenfalls kann man in Lac Blanc wenns richtig schüttet 100mal besser fahren als z.b. in Osternohe (die Franzosen haben die bessere Erde!).


Jo in Lac Blanc lässt sich dann gut fahren. Aber es war echt arschkalt. Hat auch gehagelt. La Bresse soll auch nicht so gut sein bei Regen.


----------



## iceis (16. Mai 2016)

La Bresse kenn ich nicht.
Als ehemaliger Osternohe Local war es ein Genuss bei Nässe in Lac Blanc.
Haha "Hagel und arschkalt" da muss ich an nen Rookie-Cup (schon Jahre her) denken am Ochsenkopf wo ich mal mitgefahren bin...Da lag oben noch Schnee wodurch der Startpunkt weiter nach unten verlegt wurde, es hatte auch gehagelt und geschneit beim Training...wirklich richtig geil für Leute die mal ins Renngeschehen reinschnuppern wollen....
Es trugen (wahrscheinlich) alle OP Handschuhe unter den Bikehandschuhen und über den Strümpfen Plastiktüten...werd ich nie vergessen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Mai 2016)

Mal eine Frage an die versammelte Banshee Kompetenz im Forum  

Ich hab am Sonntag mal mein Pyre komplett zerlegt um mir den Zustand der Lager anzuschauen, dabei fiel mir auf, dass 6 Nadellager verbaut sind  

Verbaut Banshee in den aktuellen Modellen ebenfalls noch Nadellager? 

Und weil Galerie: Gestern eine schöne Runde gemacht, trotz miesem Wetter und Regen + Sturm bei 6°. Sorry für das miese Handybild, Kamera war beschlagen


----------



## Mr.A (17. Mai 2016)

ah okay, schade, dachte wirklich da gibts was neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hombrebauer (17. Mai 2016)

Servus,
hier mal mein Phantom. Wurde leider nur selten bewegt, aber dann hat es einen riesen Spass gemacht.
Steht aktuell im Bikemarkt, falls jmd. Interesse haben sollte.


----------



## iceis (17. Mai 2016)

@Freerider1504 



Schwitzefiks schrieb:


> ist in den FAQs hinterlegt:
> 
> 4 x  608  2RS   (for upper link pivots)
> 
> ...


----------



## HansDampf89 (17. Mai 2016)

Hier mal mein '15er Rune.
Hab die Saint gegen ne MT5 getauscht


----------



## hombrebauer (17. Mai 2016)

Warum hast du die Saint rausgeschmissen? Ist mMn mit der XT die geilste Bremse auf dem Markt. 
Wo genau ist der Unterschied zur Magura, bzw. warum findest Du die Magura besser?


----------



## HansDampf89 (17. Mai 2016)

Ich würde nicht sagen wollen, dass die Magura besser ist als die Saint. Schlechter ist sie aber auch nicht. Wollte sie einfach mal testen und bin grad günstig dran gekommen


----------



## hombrebauer (17. Mai 2016)

Kann ich gut verstehen. Ich kenn das mit dem Testen)


----------



## Frorider86 (17. Mai 2016)

Huch...jetzt bin ich auch überrascht. Saint raus, dafür ne MT5?  Hmm, halte uns bitte mal auf dem Laufenden bzgl. deiner Erfahrungen
Kumpels von mir, die die MT5 fahren/gefahren haben, haben den vermeintlichen Mist nach ein paar Monaten in die Ecke geschmissen.
"schwacher" Druckpunkt, undicht und augenscheinlich schlechte Verarbeitung bzw. "Haptik" ...wobei der letzte Punkt eindeutig subjektiv ist!

Ich kann nur eines sicher sagen: Zur Zeit würde ich meine Schimanski XT bzw. Saint gegen keine anderen Bremsen tauschen wollen 

Und da Wochenende war...ist mal wieder Banshee-Spam angesagt  Gegenveranstaltung am letzten Samstag zum Dirtmasters in Willingen:


 

 

 

 

 
Trotz starkem und eisigen Wind ne Menge Spaß gehabt 


Schöne Grüße


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Mai 2016)

Nummer 4 find ich geil eingefangen.


----------



## Frorider86 (17. Mai 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Nummer 4 find ich geil eingefangen.



Von dem Sprung kann ich ne ganze Bilderserie liefern. ...sieht aus der Perspektive irgendwie "unnatürlich" aus 

Fotograf war der @da_haerti ...besten Dank an dieser Stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (17. Mai 2016)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Von dem Sprung kann ich ne ganze Bilderserie liefern. ...sieht aus der Perspektive irgendwie "unnatürlich" aus
> 
> Fotograf war der @da_haerti ...besten Dank an dieser Stelle



Nix ist an dem Bild unnatürlich! Finds ziemlich geil das Bild! Willingen ist oftmals ne gute Entspannung von bikeparks wie Winterberg. Besonders im Zeitraum von Publikumsmagneten wie DirtMasters.


----------



## Frorider86 (17. Mai 2016)

Wenn man den Sprung nicht kennt, könnte meine Haltung auf dem Bike nach Bodenproben aussehen 
....so kommt es mir vor 

Korrekt, Willingen ist immer wieder nett 
Fronleichnam dann aber wieder Hürtgenwald  ...habe da noch 2-3 Rechnungen offen

Gutes Nächtle alle z'samm


----------



## 21XC12 (18. Mai 2016)

Hab gestern Abend auch noch schnell den Weekend-SPAM zusammengeschnipselt. Leider waren alle Aufnahmen vom Samstag nicht zu gebrauchen, da die Linse schon nach wenigen Metern komplett zugematscht war.


----------



## HansDampf89 (18. Mai 2016)

Und nochmal mein Rune 

Mit der MT5 bin ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden
Drickpunkt ist gut und sie ist sehr bissig. Bremskraft ist echt too


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Mai 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> @Freerider1504



Danke dir, aber leider bezieht sich das doch alles auf das Rune, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe...

Leider ist meiner Frage bezüglich der etwaigen Nadellager in aktuellen Banshee Rahmen noch nicht beantwortet.


----------



## grey (18. Mai 2016)

Welche Lager verbaut werden, kannst du der FAQ des entsprechenden Modells entnehmen.
Darkside zB.:


> A: For a complete bearing relacment you will need a total of:
> 4 x	6001 2RS   (for upper link pivots)
> 2 x	6001 2RS   (for chainstay pivots)
> 2 x	6002 2RS   (for pivot above the BB)
> ...



Nadellager wären mir noch keine untergekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrewam (18. Mai 2016)

Die DVO macht sich definitiv besser im Spitfire als die Pike. Spricht viel sensibler an. bin echt begeistert von der Diamond!
Dazu noch ein neues kettenblatt von Absolute Black da das Originale XX1 bei einem Sturz in den Ferien in Südtirol komplett verbogen wurde.
Die Mallet DH wurden gegen Mallet E getauscht. und der lenker vom SixC zu einem Enve Minnaar Bar 
btw hab meinen Strava rekord beim Hometrail um 15 Sekunden unterboten. ich gebe der dvo die schuld dafür


----------



## Jussi (18. Mai 2016)

Spacerturm und Aufkleber auf der Sitzstrebe weg, wenn das die Stylepolizei sieht!
Ansonsten echt schick!


----------



## Frorider86 (18. Mai 2016)

Die neuen Decals kommen echt genial 

BTW: Zum Schutz des Kettenblattes habe ich mich für ne kleine Kettenführung mit Taco entschieden.  ...war eine gute Wahl


----------



## FastFabi93 (18. Mai 2016)

@andrewam
Sieht gut aus. Bis auf die Reifen, die würden bei mir als erstes rausfliegen 
Was hast du denn für Schrauben an den Flipchips verbaut ? Die originalen sind ja silber, die wollte ich bei mir auch mal austauschen.


----------



## Masberg (18. Mai 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Die DVO macht sich definitiv besser im Spitfire als die Pike. Spricht viel sensibler an. bin echt begeistert von der Diamond!....
> btw hab meinen Strava rekord beim Hometrail um 15 Sekunden unterboten. ich gebe der dvo die schuld dafür



Habe zwar keinen Vergleich mit einer Pike aber ich bin mit der Diamond auch sehr zufrieden. Wenn ich das auch mal vom CCDB Air am Heck sagen könnte. Ich finde da kein Setup


----------



## svenson69 (19. Mai 2016)

Masberg schrieb:


> Wenn ich das auch mal vom CCDB Air am Heck sagen könnte. Ich finde da kein Setup


Da bist du nicht der einzige
Ich habe auch nix mit anfangen können.
Nach etlichen Stunden Einstellwahnsinn flog er raus


----------



## DAKAY (19. Mai 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Da bist du nicht der einzige
> Ich habe auch nix mit anfangen können.
> Nach etlichen Stunden Einstellwahnsinn flog er raus


Bin auch kurz davor


----------



## lakekeman (19. Mai 2016)

CCDBA Base Tune genommen, Druck eingestellt - gefahren. Einstellungen minimal auf Vorlieben angepasst. Seitdem läuft das Ding einfach nur unauffällig gut 

Geschmäcker sind verschieden


----------



## sirios (19. Mai 2016)

Ging mir mit dem Cane creek aber auch ähnlich. Hab nie ein Setup gefunden wo ich zufrieden war. Der Vivid Air gefällt mir da persönlich auf Anhieb besser


----------



## dani08051991 (19. Mai 2016)

Servus,
bin nun auch am Überlegen mir ein Banshee zu besorgen, entweder Spitfire oder Rune. Spitfire liegt etwas vorne.
Allerdings kommt zur Zeit leider nur ein gebrauchter Rahmen in Frage. Sind die V2 Versionen aller Jahrgänge gleich oder wurde hier mal was geändert? Rune wurde glaub ich mal etwas länger oder? 

Vielen Dank!
Gruß Dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (19. Mai 2016)

Was sind denn die Probleme beim Setup? 
Beschreibt doch mal, aber bitte auch mit Fahrergewicht und Einsatzbereich und auch vielleicht Fähigkeiten. 

Ich habe auch drei Monate oder mehr gebraucht bis ich meinen DB so hatte wie ich ihn wollte!


----------



## 21XC12 (19. Mai 2016)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Servus,
> bin nun auch am Überlegen mir ein Banshee zu besorgen, entweder Spitfire oder Rune. Spitfire liegt etwas vorne.
> Allerdings kommt zur Zeit leider nur ein gebrauchter Rahmen in Frage. Sind die V2 Versionen aller Jahrgänge gleich oder wurde hier mal was geändert? Rune wurde glaub ich mal etwas länger oder?
> 
> ...


Die aktuellen Modelle (Rune & Spitfire) sind leicht modifiziert (650B optimiert). Die aktuellen Geocharts findest du auf der Banshee Homepage. Die Charts älterer MYs kannst du einfach ne Email an Banshee schreiben. Der Dennis antwortet normal innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen. Oder einfach mal googlen. 

http://forum.velovert.com/uploads/velovert/1348912733/gallery_24949_1605_150246.jpg

http://www.essexhertsmtb.co.uk/ehmtb_images/reviews/banshee/banshee-rune-9.jpg


----------



## Masberg (20. Mai 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Was sind denn die Probleme beim Setup?
> Beschreibt doch mal, aber bitte auch mit Fahrergewicht und Einsatzbereich und auch vielleicht Fähigkeiten.
> 
> Ich habe auch drei Monate oder mehr gebraucht bis ich meinen DB so hatte wie ich ihn wollte!



Nun gut @Jussi. Gehört hier vllt. nicht wirklich hin aber ich nehme die Chance mal wahr - vllt. hilft es ja und nicht nur mir.  Ich wiege fahrfertig gute 80 kg (also mit Rucksack und allem). Mit meinem Prime fahre ich Singletrails. Wurzeln, Steinen und Speedabschnitte mit groben Unebenheiten. Der Reife meines risikoaversen Alters entsprechend hasse ich Kicker und große Sprünge. Überschaubare Drops hingegen finde ich super und es darf steil bergab gehen... Stolperbiken ist es aber nicht. 

Hauptproblem: *Bremswellen *und sagen wir mal schnelle aber recht holprige Strecken (Hindernisse bis sagen wir mal 15cm Höhe wie Wurzeln, kleine Stufen) fühlen sich am Hinterbau an, als würde ich Hardtail fahren. Ich mag es eher plüschig.  

Ich habe ein wenig Protokoll geführt, wobei nicht alle Einstellungen verzeichnet sind. Ende Dezember hatte ich dann erst mal keinen Bock mehr und habe mich mit einer völlig bescheuerten Einstellung rumgequält (den Pop des Fahrwerks fand ich teilweise aber durchaus spaßig). Aktuell geht es einigermaßen, aber mir fehlt es an Sofafeeling... 

Würde mich freuen, wenn ein Hinweis kommt, was ich in welche Richtung drehen soll.  Den Federweg nutze ich voll aus (was bestimmt nicht ok ist ) . Wenn ich aber Druck oder HSC hochfahre, finde ich den Hinterbau zu straff. 






(in Klammern stehen die max Clicks wobei HSC und HSR in 0,25 Schritten abgestuft sind) Die Referenzwerte stammen von Banshee / CC


----------



## xeitto (20. Mai 2016)

Dann dreh halt mal die HSC raus, dann wird der Hinterbau deutlich sensibler. Kleine Luftkammer dran und Spacer rein, ich bin das Prime mit der kleinen Luftkammer, einem großen Spacer und ca 130 psi gefahren. HSC ca 1 Umdrehung. Mit mehr HSC wars immer unkomfortabel...


----------



## Cirest (20. Mai 2016)

hab derzeit auch ein prime mit inline dämpfer! was mich irritiert hat, ist erstes mal dass banshee trotz linearer kennlinie eine große luftkammer empfiehlt, 2. dass der ccdb im stand bei empfohlenem sag von 28% sehr leicht durchzudrücken war. das setup aber für den parkplatztest einzustellen führt in die irre (hsc vs lsc). ich hab derzeit fast 30% sag einen großen spacer drinnen und die hsc 3 1/2 umdrehungen geschlossen (von 4) damit kann ich durchschläge auch bei grobem trailfahren vermeiden und das setup wirkt weicher .


----------



## Jussi (20. Mai 2016)

Das wäre jetzt auch meine erste Frage gewesen welche Luftkammer du hast?
Ich tippe mal auf die XV, warum Banshee das macht kann ich dir nicht sagen, bei meinem Rune war diese auch verbaut. Entweder die rechnen nur mit ganz leichten Fahrern oder mit einer sehr moderaten Fahrweise.
Ich glaube oft das Problem der Luftdämpfer heutzutage ist die Luftkammer selbst nicht nur beim DB.

Hast du eig Spacer zu Haus oder gar schon welche verbaut?

Mein DB wurde durch die Verwendung der kleinen Luftkammer wesentlich schneller/ lebendiger!


----------



## Masberg (20. Mai 2016)

Euch besten Dank. Ja es ist die XV. Werde eure Tipps mal abarbeiten.


----------



## Jussi (20. Mai 2016)

Gerne!
Berichte mal wenn du was geändert hast.


----------



## freetourer (20. Mai 2016)

Masberg schrieb:


> Nun gut @Jussi. Gehört hier vllt. nicht wirklich hin aber ich nehme die Chance mal wahr - vllt. hilft es ja und nicht nur mir.  Ich wiege fahrfertig gute 80 kg (also mit Rucksack und allem). Mit meinem Prime fahre ich Singletrails. Wurzeln, Steinen und Speedabschnitte mit groben Unebenheiten. Der Reife meines risikoaversen Alters entsprechend hasse ich Kicker und große Sprünge. Überschaubare Drops hingegen finde ich super und es darf steil bergab gehen... Stolperbiken ist es aber nicht.
> 
> Hauptproblem: *Bremswellen *und sagen wir mal schnelle aber recht holprige Strecken (Hindernisse bis sagen wir mal 15cm Höhe wie Wurzeln, kleine Stufen) fühlen sich am Hinterbau an, als würde ich Hardtail fahren. Ich mag es eher plüschig.
> 
> ...



Ich klinke mich hier mal ein, vielleicht kannst Du ja aus meinen Erfahrungen Erkenntnisse ziehen.
Prime fahre ich ja jetzt mittlerweile die 3. Saison - im Laufe der Zeit habe ich aus reiner Neugier immer mal wieder unterschiedliche Dämpfer ausprobiert: Durolux, DHX Air 5.0, Elka Stage 5, Monarch Plus Debon Air (ich habe auch gerade das Gefühl, als hätte ich noch was vergessen).

Generell merkt man auf jeden Fall, dass eine sher große Luftkammer alá DebonAir eben nicht besonders gut mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert.

Richtig Sofa-Feeling kam eigentlich nur mit dem Elka Stage 5 und dem Monarch Plus DebonAir auf.

Beim Monarch wurde der Hinterbau wirklich ungemein plüschig, aber eben auch im kompletten Federweg sehr undefiniert. Irgendwie fehlte immer Gegendruck vom Dämpfer und das Heck wurde auch im Wiegetritt sehr teigig. In Anliegern war es am Schlimmsten - die ersten 2 - 3 Male dachte ich immer mir wäre der Reifen von der Felge weggeknickt. Auch mit komplett vollgestopfter Positiv- und Negativkammer wurde ich da nicht glücklich. Bei schnellen Schlägen auf Wurzelteppichen und Steinfeldern war der Monarch aber echt sehr gut.

Der Durolux war immer mein BackUp Dämpfer - ich bin ihn aber um ihn für den Notfall abzustimmen ca. 10 Touren gefahren. Auch bei ihm habe ich die Luftkammer verkleinert. Der Dämpfer gefiel mir eigentlich sehr gut - für den Preis eh. Lediglich bei langen Abfahrten Vollgas am Stück über Wurzelteppiche oder Steinfelder merkt man wie der zunehmend minimal verhärtet und unsensibel wird.

Der DHX Air 5.0 hat da logischerweise etwas mehr Reserven - da der Dämpfer ja etwas mehr Dämpfung hat (oder eventuell auch schon etwas überdämpft ist) musste ich bei ihm die Zugstufe etwas schneller fahren als bei den anderen Dämpfern, da der Hinterbau sonst beginnt zu Spiken bei schnellen Schlagfolgen.

Den Elka Stage 5 fand ich richtig geil - sehr sensibel bei kleinen Schlägen, trotzdem immer genügend Gegendruck und Pop. Etwas knifflig einzustellen, da ich das Gefühl hatte, das LS und Rebound sich sehr stark gegenseitig beeinflussten.

Generell fand ich immer eine Abstimmung mit relativ schneller Zugstufe im Prime am besten.

Da ich bei meinem Phantom von dem Inline doch sehr positiv überrascht war habe ich für meinen neuen Prime Rahmen einen DB Air CS gekauft - aber eben mit kleiner Luftkammer.

Viel kann ich da noch nicht sagen, ich bin jetzt lediglich 1 Tag in Stromberg und 1 Tag in der Pfalz gefahren - das SetUp ist momentan noch die von CaneCreek/ Banshee empfohlene Einstellung. - Hat sich erst mal nicht komplett unbrauchbar angefühlt. Mein Hauptaugenmerk lag aber erst einmal darauf die Pike mit der AWK neu abzustimmen.

In 1 Woche geht es für 2,5 Wochen auf Tour (Pfalz, Vinschgau und ev. noch Gardasee oder ....) da erfolgt dann das Feintuning.

Und da ja Galerie (sorry für den langen Text) hier mal mein neues Prime:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (20. Mai 2016)

Sehr, sehr geiles Prime.


----------



## freetourer (20. Mai 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr geiles Prime.


Merci. 

Und es macht auch sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## Jussi (21. Mai 2016)

Kannst du mal ein paar Worte zur Pike AWK schreiben? 
Funktion, Aufbau, Sinn...

Danke


----------



## Brainspiller (21. Mai 2016)

Was Jussi sagt!

Schönes Prime und +1 für kleine Kammer auf dem DBAir im Rune.
Meins kam damals mit der kleinen Kammer, XV gabs damals noch nicht.
Hab da über die Zeit noch alle Spacer reingepackt die dabei waren.
Fahrergewicht ~85kg fahrfertig.


----------



## vitaminc (21. Mai 2016)

@freetourer 
Sehr schönes Prime, aber um etwas um das ich dich noch mehr beneide:


> In 1 Woche geht es für 2,5 Wochen auf Tour (Pfalz, Vinschgau und ev. noch Gardasee oder ....) da erfolgt dann das Feintuning.



Ich mach irgendwas falsch, ich wusste es schon immer


----------



## Masberg (21. Mai 2016)

Wow. Tolles Bike @freetourer .
Wenn du ein Setup hast schreib es doch mal hier rein. Viel Spaß auf Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (21. Mai 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein paar Worte zur Pike AWK schreiben?
> Funktion, Aufbau, Sinn...
> 
> Danke


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/awk-doppelkammersystem.728967/


----------



## freetourer (21. Mai 2016)

@all: Danke



Jussi schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein paar Worte zur Pike AWK schreiben?
> Funktion, Aufbau, Sinn...
> 
> Danke



@21XC12 hat ja bereits verlinkt (Danke dafür) - die AWK ist im Prinzip wie ein dynamisch sich im Volumen ändernder Token.

Ich wiege ähnlich viel wie @Masberg und musste die Pike immer mit recht viel Druck (70 psi) und 2 Token fahren, selbst dann hatte ich nach Sprüngen hier und da noch leichte Durchschläge, aber wenigstens tauchte sie dadurch nach Absätzen nicht zu stark ab. Auf Wurzelteppichen und Steinfeldern musste man dann aber sehr ordentlich den Lenker festhalten.

Die AWK macht aus der Pike eine komplett andere Gabel. Die ersten Abfahrten bin ich mit viel zu viel Druck gefahren, weil ich mir gar nicht vorstellen konnte, dass ich so wenig Druck fahren könnte. Man bekommt eine Gabel, die im Sag-Bereich viel sensibler wird (durch den kleineren Druck in der Hauptkammer (habe jetzt knapp 50psi), trotzdem hat die Gabel im mittleren Federweg mehr Gegendruck. Viele andere AWK User beschreiben es so, dass sich die Gabel wie Coil anfühlt. Ich bin schon lange kein Coil mehr gefahren, deshalb kann ich das so nicht sagen. Ich bin aber noch in der Abstimmphase.



vitaminc schrieb:


> @freetourer
> Sehr schönes Prime, aber um etwas um das ich dich noch mehr beneide:
> 
> 
> Ich mach irgendwas falsch, ich wusste es schon immer



Der Fehler ist ja schon mal nicht mitzufahren. 



Masberg schrieb:


> Wow. Tolles Bike @freetourer .
> Wenn du ein Setup hast schreib es doch mal hier rein. Viel Spaß auf Tour!



Kann ich dann gerne hier reinschreiben.
Da Du ja ähnlich viel wiegst und es mit dem Banshee Treffen nicht geklappt hat - nächste Woche zufällig vormittags Zeit (da könnte ich mir mal frei geben)? Dan könnte man sich mal an einer geeigneten Strecke treffen und ein paar SetUp Fahrten machen. Einen neuen Manitou McLeod könnte ich dann auch noch zum Testen mitbringen.

Und da ja Galerie (sorry nochmal für schon wieder so viel Text) hier mal der kleine Bruder vom Prime:



Seit kurzem auch mit AWK (Version für LowTravel Pike bis 140mm FW) ausgerüstet.

JaJa - schrecklich dieser Banshee Virus. Zum Glück habe ich keinen Park in der Nähe sonst müsste ich mir auch noch ein Darkside aufbauen.


----------



## tokla4130 (21. Mai 2016)

Kleines Facelift 

Gabel neu: Marzocchi 350 NCR Ti
Lenker neu: Joystick 8-Bit Alloy
Griffe neu: ODI Vans
Sattel neu: Selle SLR
Garbaruk Kassettenerweiterung montiert, vorne dafür wieder 32er Absolute Black Oval und ne neue OneUp S3 Kettenführung.
Und die Chromabdeckungen von der XT Bremse durch schwarze ersetzt!


----------



## Seppl- (22. Mai 2016)

Falls jemand mal ein XL Rune über den Weg läuft, melden


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Mai 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Falls jemand mal ein XL Rune über den Weg läuft, melden


Das von @bobtailoner haste leider verpasst ...


----------



## Seppl- (22. Mai 2016)

Ja ich weis, hatten "damals" schon geschrieben.....

Thats life  


Btw. Ja das wäre schon passend gewesen.

Wo hin ist es verkauft worden? Mal mit dem Käufer Kontakt aufnehmen  haha 

Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Mai 2016)




----------



## tokla4130 (22. Mai 2016)

Top mit den Gabeldecals


----------



## deralteser (22. Mai 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


>


Supergeil! Endlich Verstärkung für mein Spitty! Ich steh auf das gelb  Die weisse Gabel kommt auch richtig gut! Rahmengröße M?

Und, hast Du das Knacken in den Griff bekommen?


----------



## deralteser (22. Mai 2016)

Irgendwie passen ja weisse Gabeln zu den "wilden" Banshee Farben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (22. Mai 2016)

Danke Danke! Das Knacken hatte wer anders , wenn dann knackt bei mir die Schulter noch... ich hab nur ein bisschen Maleschen mit der Lackquali.

Heute die erste Trailrunde gedreht, leider noch mit angezogener Handbremse. Ich kanns gar nicht erwarten eeendlich wieder richtig Stempeln zu gehen.


----------



## deralteser (22. Mai 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Danke Danke! Das Knacken hatte wer anders , wenn dann knackt bei mir die Schulter noch... ich hab nur ein bisschen Maleschen mit der Lackquali.
> 
> Heute die erste Trailrunde gedreht, leider noch mit angezogener Handbremse. Ich kanns gar nicht erwarten eeendlich wieder richtig Stempeln zu gehen.



Hatte vor 2 Jahren ne üble Schulterluxation links inkl. Pfannenabsplitterung. Da zwackt es immer noch ab und zu ordentlich. Bis vor kurzem hatte ich ne Schleimbeutelentzündung in der rechten Schulter. Ich bin immer wieder beeindruckt, wie wenig doch so viel in dem (anatomisch verdammt engen) Schultergelenk bewirken kann....wirklich nervig - es gibt aber schlimmeres, wie immer  Man wird halt nicht jünger 

Der Lack ist ...na ja....ok, wie gesagt. Habe bei anderen Herstellern schlimmeres erlebt, aber beim Spitty war ich ziemlich faul was das Abkleben angeht. Da wollte ich vor der Megavalance nochmal ran. Hier und da hat die Kette ihr Unwesen getrieben und kleine Steinplatzer vermehren sich. Was soll man tun.... Am besten noch nen Spitty in RAW kaufen


----------



## Seppl- (22. Mai 2016)

Diese wewehchen sind einfach n arschloch, bei mir ist es jetzt über ein Jahr her mit dem Fuß und das fahren ist immer noch mit Handbremse, mit schmerzen und vorallem mit Wirrwarr im Kopf behaftet........ aber es hilft nur fahren fahren fahren fahren ohne druck an sich selbst...


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Mai 2016)

Schon komisch, wie man von luxierten Schultern auf gelbe Spittys kommt  

Wobei ich jetzt kein Fass wegen der Schulter aufmachen wollte. Ich bin ja happy sechs Wohen nach der OP wieder sowas wie Radfahren machen zu können...


----------



## deralteser (22. Mai 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Schon komisch, wie man von luxierten Schultern auf gelbe Spittys kommt
> 
> Wobei ich jetzt kein Fass wegen der Schulter aufmachen wollte. Ich bin ja happy sechs Wohen nach der OP wieder sowas wie Radfahren machen zu können...


Das ist schon richtig so. ERST war die Schulter - DANN kam das gelbe Spitty. Wo ist das Problem?





Es war einmal....


----------



## HansDampf89 (22. Mai 2016)

Ich hab auch immer wieder Probleme mit der Schulter... sollte dann wohl mal so langsam auf ein Spitty sparen


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Mai 2016)

Mit dem Spitfire kann man sich vorzüglich das Schlüsselbein brechen.


----------



## deralteser (22. Mai 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Mit dem Spitfire kann man sich vorzüglich das Schlüsselbein brechen.


Bester Kommentar seit langem   
Das wird gefeiert


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Mai 2016)

Is einfach ne Rakete und man will immer schneller und schneller. Das hat Potential.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (22. Mai 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Is einfach ne Rakete und man will immer schneller und schneller. Das hat Potential.


+1 
Das habe ich gestern auch mal wieder gemerkt. Seit dem neuen Laufradsatz habe ich irgendwie noch mehr Vertrauen in das bike und bin auch von den Flugeigenschaften echt beeindruckt. Zum Ballern ist die tiefe Geo einfach unglaublich gut! Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es einen mal abwirft. Dann ist es aber definitiv nicht die Schuld vom bike


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Mai 2016)

Übermut kommt vor dem Fall. Wohl der häufigste Grund für Crashes. Das Spitfire lässt einen schnell übermütig werden. Muss man echt aufpassen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. Mai 2016)

stimmt, bin dreimal mit dem Ding gefahren und hab mir die Hüfte gebrochen es läuft einfach zu gut und verleitet einen, immer noch ne Schippe draufzupacken..


----------



## deralteser (22. Mai 2016)

Au shit....


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. Mai 2016)

tausche spitty gegn bobbycar


----------



## deralteser (22. Mai 2016)

Nächste Woche wird die Saint montiert. Danach gibt es einen vernünftigeren Sattel. Ich muss nur erstmal meine "Sitzknochen" vermessen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (22. Mai 2016)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> tausche spitty gegn bobbycar


Hab lange Zeit eins in RAW gesucht. Feinstes finish, wie ich finde!


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. Mai 2016)

bobbycar in raw


----------



## deralteser (22. Mai 2016)

So muss das


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Mai 2016)

Hüfte gebrochen ist echt scary


----------



## tokla4130 (22. Mai 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Das Spitfire lässt einen schnell übermütig werden. Muss man echt aufpassen.



Hab deshalb sogar extra wieder von Carbonlenker auf Alu gewechselt, weil ich mit dem Ding echt wilder fahre als geplant...
Und die neue Coil-Marzocchi machts jetzt nicht grade langsamer...


----------



## Masberg (23. Mai 2016)

xeitto schrieb:


> HSC ca 1 Umdrehung. Mit mehr HSC wars immer unkomfortabel...


Danke, das war der entscheidende Hinweis in die richtige Richtung... Ein bemerkenswerter Unterschied!


----------



## frogmatic (23. Mai 2016)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> stimmt, bin dreimal mit dem Ding gefahren und hab mir die Hüfte gebrochen es läuft einfach zu gut und verleitet einen, immer noch ne Schippe draufzupacken..


Gute Besserung!

Kann ich aber bestätigen, man muss wirklich aktiv das Hirn einschalten auf dem Teil, auch wenn's Anstrengung kostet.


----------



## xeitto (23. Mai 2016)

Masberg schrieb:


> Danke, das war der entscheidende Hinweis in die richtige Richtung... Ein bemerkenswerter Unterschied!


Man hilft wo man kann  Es denken immer noch zu viele, die HSC wäre ein Durchschlagschutz...
Und bei der Kennlinie der Banshees (am Ende regessiv) ist es ganz normal, dass man schnell den ganzen Federweg nutzt, besonders bei Sprüngen mit flachen Landungen. Muss man halt die Luftkammer kleiner machen. Wirklich durchschlagen tut es aber doch sehr selten.


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Mai 2016)

So Jungs, ich sag mal Tschüss, mein Banshee Pyre steht zum Verkauf  

War eine schöne Zeit hier und ich werde weiterhin mitlesen


----------



## Hulot (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo Banshee-User,

da ich irgendwie keinen richtigen Spitfire Thread finden konnte, versuche ich eine Frage hier zu platzieren (...man vergebe mir...), ich komme vom Canyon Torque und will aber Downgraden. Habe ziemlichen Gefallen am Spitfire gefunden, bin aber durch Lesen von ein paar Tests etwas versunsichert, wie ist die Charakteristik einzustufen, wirklich agressiv oder sehr agressiv, wie in machen Berichten geschrieben wird? 
Ich suche jetzt nicht den Enduroracer, dass heißt braucht es Geschwindigkeit um das Rad zu erfahren oder ist es so Breitbandig, dass man es auch gemütlicher angehen kann (bin einfach nicht mehr der Jüngste), hoffe das ist irgendwie verständlich?
Danke schon mal, wenn sich jemand äussern möchte ...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pannenpantani (24. Mai 2016)

Hi Hulot,
also ich bin mit 47 auch nimmer der Jüngste und fahr mit meinem Spitfire am Gardasee nur noch Genusstouren. Bin über 25 Jahre auf MTB unterwegs, hab aber das Gefühl mit dem Spiti erstmals ein vollwertiges Radl zu fahrn. Geht super bergauf und herrlich bergab und meist steig ich weit vor den Grenzen des Bikes freiwillig ab.  für mich ein vollwertiges Tourenbike mit viel Reserve fürs Grobe. Will es nimmer hergeben. Bin 186cm lang, 90Kilo und fahre Größe L mit Marzocchi 55 und CCDB Air und oldschool 26".
Servus
Alex


----------



## deralteser (24. Mai 2016)

@Hulot Alles was zum Spitfire gehört steht hier drin und gehört hier rein. Du bist hier goldrichtig! Willkommen!


----------



## frogmatic (24. Mai 2016)

Hulot schrieb:


> Ich suche jetzt nicht den Enduroracer, dass heißt braucht es Geschwindigkeit um das Rad zu erfahren oder ist es so Breitbandig, dass man es auch gemütlicher angehen kann (bin einfach nicht mehr der Jüngste), hoffe das ist irgendwie verständlich?


Ich würde es anders darstellen - das Spitfire rollt halt so nett, dass ich wenig Lust habe an der Bremse zu ziehen, so kommt eins zum andern... 

Das Rad setzt dir also die Grenzen eher nicht, die musst du dann ziehen.
Abgesehen davon ist es m.E. gut tourentauglich, auch bergauf.

Meine beiden Kritikpunkte wären einerseits das gebogene Sitzrohr, dass dich zu einer Teleskopstütze zwingt wenn du den Sattel absenken willst, und andererseits der doch recht hohe Stack - zumindest in S. Da habe ich mir die Front mit einem Syntace Flatforce und einem Flatbar niedriger gebaut.

Davon abgesehen auf jeden Fall eine Empfehlung, auch gemütlich gefahren macht es viel Spaß!


----------



## Schorty01 (24. Mai 2016)

Hulot schrieb:


> Hallo Banshee-User,
> 
> da ich irgendwie keinen richtigen Spitfire Thread finden konnte, versuche ich eine Frage hier zu platzieren (...man vergebe mir...), ich komme vom Canyon Torque und will aber Downgraden. Habe ziemlichen Gefallen am Spitfire gefunden, bin aber durch Lesen von ein paar Tests etwas versunsichert, wie ist die Charakteristik einzustufen, wirklich agressiv oder sehr agressiv, wie in machen Berichten geschrieben wird?
> Ich suche jetzt nicht den Enduroracer, dass heißt braucht es Geschwindigkeit um das Rad zu erfahren oder ist es so Breitbandig, dass man es auch gemütlicher angehen kann (bin einfach nicht mehr der Jüngste), hoffe das ist irgendwie verständlich?
> ...



Also ich bin seit nem 1/2 Jahr auch Jahr auch stolzer Besitzer eines Spittys (Gr. M in Raw mit Pike und in 26") und bin voll begeistert .
Fahr auch nicht soo heftig, aber wenn Dich ein wenig Übergewicht beim Radl nicht stört , bekommst du ein sehr potentes Bike das alles mitmacht, und auch auf Touren zu Hause ist. 
Fährt super bergauf und noch besser bergrunter.....

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## jammerlappen (24. Mai 2016)

Ich frag mal so: wovor hast du denn Angst @Hulot?


----------



## arghlol (24. Mai 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> und andererseits der doch recht hohe Stack - zumindest in S.


Der Stack ist leider bei allen Größen gleich. Finde ich auch nicht optimal gelöst.


----------



## jammerlappen (24. Mai 2016)

Passt die Saint KeFü eigentlich im Spitty? Irgendwo war hier mal über Kettenführungen geschrieben worden, ich finde aber nicht mehr wo.


----------



## frogmatic (24. Mai 2016)

arghlol schrieb:


> Der Stack ist leider bei allen Größen gleich. Finde ich auch nicht optimal gelöst.


In der Tat, zumal mit dem niedrigen Tretlager.

Bei Gelegenheit mache ich mal Fotos von meinem Cockpit, sieht ziemlich verboten aus


----------



## tokla4130 (24. Mai 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ich würde es anders darstellen - das Spitfire rollt halt so nett, dass ich wenig Lust habe an der Bremse zu ziehen, so kommt eins zum andern...
> 
> Das Rad setzt dir also die Grenzen eher nicht, die musst du dann ziehen.
> Abgesehen davon ist es m.E. gut tourentauglich, auch bergauf.



Besser kann man's nicht beschreiben!
Man _kann_ auch langsam mit dem Spitfire, _will _aber gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## violentstorm (24. Mai 2016)

Mal ein Aufruf an die Spitfire Fahrer unter euch:

Würde gern mal eins Probefahren in Größe M am liebsten mit 26"
Kommt da jemand von euch aus Sachsen, sodass wir uns mal treffen könnten. Kann zum Vergleich ein Pyre MKII in M bieten


----------



## Hulot (24. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank erstmal, hätte nicht erwartet so schnell und kompetente Antworten zu erhalten, gut mit dem Stack schau ich mir noch mal an, versenkbare Stütze habe ich schon (glaube Banshee ist auch 30,9) sonst scheint es mir ein Selbstaufbauer-Alte-Teile-Kompatibler-Eierwollmilchsaulegender-Alleskönner zu sein, Gewicht finde ich eh überbewertet. 
... Und Angst tja, dass ist ein eigenes Thema ...
Ich glaube ich werde schwach und mache Nägel mit Köpfen. 

Grüße


----------



## frogmatic (24. Mai 2016)

Wie groß bist du, was würdest du denn für eine Größe wählen?
Den Stack sehe ich nur für kleine als - lösbares - Problem.


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Mai 2016)

@Hulot 

Nur Mut! Das wirst du garantiert nicht bereuen. Wenn du dein Spitfire touriger willst kannst die Geo auf Mid oder High stellen. Ich hab ein altes Spitfire, welches noch auf 26" ausgelegt war und fahre es mit 27,5" im Mid Setup. Klettert super und gibt auch wenn's steil wird genug Sicherheit bergab. Fahre damit alles!!! Von Touren bis Park ... mit dem Rad geht wirklich alles. Ich kenne auch niemanden der nicht glücklich war mit dem Rad. Auch hier im Forum nicht. Das ist schon sehr aussagekräftig.


----------



## Pannenpantani (24. Mai 2016)

Mit dem Stack hab ich kein Problem. Oder seh / mach ich da was falsch? Sattelstütze passt auch. Brauch keine Teleskopstütze.


----------



## Hulot (24. Mai 2016)

Ich bin ca. 184 cm (vielleicht schon weniger) IBL ca. 87-88, ich würde L nehmen, der Stack sollte kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (24. Mai 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Passt die Saint KeFü eigentlich im Spitty? Irgendwo war hier mal über Kettenführungen geschrieben worden, ich finde aber nicht mehr wo.



also für 2fach ist die MRP2X sehr zu empfehlen ( hätte da zufällig eine zu verkaufen  , da Umstieg auf 1fach ) aber du suchst ja vermutlich eher für 1fach?

@Hulot 
zum spitfire wurde ja schon alles gesagt, kannst nichts falsch machen mit dem Rad

Frage in die Runde:
Welche Dämpfer sind den empfehlenswert fürs spitty?
hatte bisher Fox CTD ( hat mir nicht getaugt ) RT3 Debonair ( o.k. ) und den momentan verbauten Evolver ISX6 ( von den 3 der beste ).

Wie siehts aus mit RC3 ( plus oder debonair ? ) , Inline , oder vivid air?


----------



## tokla4130 (24. Mai 2016)

@Hulot  Ich bin 1,85 und mir passt L perfekt!

@Mr.A Hab den RC3 plus. Ich find den gut. Rauscht nicht durch, schlägt nicht durch (auch nicht bei Spüngen) und gibt mir ausreichend Rückmeldung vom Boden.
Kann allerdings keine Vergleiche zu anderen Dämpfern im Spitfire ziehen!
Zum Debon Air meine ich mal gelesen zu haben, dass der Hinterbau des Spitfire nicht auf größere Luftkammern ausgelegt ist... Bin mir aber nicht sicher!


----------



## deralteser (24. Mai 2016)

Auf Wiedersehen 2 Kolben - Welcome Saint


----------



## deralteser (24. Mai 2016)

Leitungskürzen kommt noch 
@Hulot Fahre bei 1,85 auch Large. Just do it!


----------



## ollinist (24. Mai 2016)

bin 1,83m gross und fahre das Spitty auch in L mit 27.5 Laufrädern, ner Mattoc und dem Doubelbarrel. 
Hab es vorletztes Wochenende 5 Tage lang in der Pfalz "eingefahren" und war damit schneller unterwegs als mit meinem alten Strive.
Das Bike kann was


----------



## andrewam (24. Mai 2016)

Bin 1.81 und fahre auch ein spitty in L. Bin froh diese Grösse gewählt zu haben. Fahre momentan jedocj mit dem syntace megaforce2 in 30mm


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Mai 2016)

@deralteser 

Bau noch Ice Tech Scheiben drauf


----------



## deralteser (24. Mai 2016)

Irgendwann mal. Hab nochmal einen identischen Satz Scheiben (ohne Eisdielentec) rumfliegen. Ist alles günstiges Verschleißmaterial was erstmal bedient werden will


----------



## Frorider86 (24. Mai 2016)

Ich bin 180cm und fahre das Spitfire in M. 27,5"

@deralteser Saint? ...zugenommen?   Spaß beiseite...ich empfinde die XT schon als brachial  Vom Gewicht (der Bremse) her, bin ich am überlegen meine XT vom alten Enduro ans Darkside zu basteln


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Mai 2016)

Die letzten Bilder meines Pyre    

Ich hoffe der neue Besitzer hat genauso viel Spaß damit wie ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (24. Mai 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Die letzten Bilder meines Pyre
> 
> Ich hoffe der neue Besitzer hat genauso viel Spaß damit wie ich


Steht der Nachfolger schont fest?

Schönes und gut aufgebautes Pyre.


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Mai 2016)

Ja Nachfolger wird mein erstes Kind  
Ich habe aktuell 6 Räder und muss mich etwas verkleinern


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Mai 2016)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## deralteser (24. Mai 2016)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Ich bin 180cm und fahre das Spitfire in M. 27,5"
> 
> @deralteser Saint? ...zugenommen?   Spaß beiseite...ich empfinde die XT schon als brachial  Vom Gewicht (der Bremse) her, bin ich am überlegen meine XT vom alten Enduro ans Darkside zu basteln



Na so ganz leicht bin ich nicht. Aktuell knapp 93kg ohne Knochen...ähhh...Klamotten 
Die SLX ist für meine Hausrunden ausreichend. Hier und da wünsche ich mir aber brachialere Verzögerung, wie ich es eben von der Saint am Darkside gewohnt bin. Desweiteren möchte ich die Megavalance nicht mit ner 2 Kolbenbremse fahren. Und das i-Tüpfelchen: Die Saint gefällt mir einfach optisch und haptisch 1A 
Der "Haben - will - Faktor" war positiv, oder wie sagt man...


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. Mai 2016)

@Der Alteser : das mit den IceTechscheiben ist tendenziell zu vernachlässigen,  wie Bilder aus dem Forum zeigen 
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1980234


----------



## deralteser (25. Mai 2016)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> @Der Alteser : das mit den IceTechscheiben ist tendenziell zu vernachlässigen,  wie Bilder aus dem Forum zeigen
> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1980234



Irgendwer bekommt halt immer irgendwas mal irgendwann kaputt
Ja, ja...die Sandwich-Bauweise mit Alukern hat scheinbar auch Tücken. Frage mich aber, wie lange der Typ Schleifen gelassen hat, bis die Kernschmelze eingesetzt hat


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. Mai 2016)

ja das ist wohl wahr, also ich brems ja sowieso mehr so 'aus der Hüfte raus' (s.o.)


----------



## Nayis (25. Mai 2016)

Ich Reihe mich dann auch mal bei den gelben Spitfires ein 

Kommt noch ne verstellbare Sattelstütze rein und Zuhause liegt noch ne Hope Bremse. 

Fahre im Moment damit in whistler rum, absolut geil... Auch wenn ich lieber ein big bike dafür hätte aber im Flieger war nur Platz für eins  Außerdem macht sich das spitfire überraschend gut im Park. 
Die trails rund um whistler und squamish sind dafür wie gemacht für das Rad


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Mai 2016)

Nayis schrieb:


> Ich Reihe mich dann auch mal bei den gelben Spitfires ein
> 
> Kommt noch ne verstellbare Sattelstütze rein und Zuhause liegt noch ne Hope Bremse.
> 
> ...



Mein Neid bezüglich deines Rades und deinem aktuellen Aufenthaltsort sind dir gewiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (25. Mai 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ja Nachfolger wird mein erstes Kind
> Ich habe aktuell 6 Räder und muss mich etwas verkleinern


Tolle Sache, Glückwunsch. Ging mir ähnlich, zum Anfang den Fuhrpark verkleinert um dann wieder aufzubauen.


----------



## ONE78 (25. Mai 2016)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Tolle Sache, Glückwunsch. Ging mir ähnlich, zum Anfang den Fuhrpark verkleinert um dann wieder aufzubauen.



und dann geht´s auch bald los mit kinderbikes basteln...


----------



## frogmatic (25. Mai 2016)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Tolle Sache, Glückwunsch. Ging mir ähnlich, zum Anfang den Fuhrpark verkleinert um dann wieder aufzubauen.


Auch von mir 

Und mein "kleiner" hat auch mittlerweile 3 MTBs...


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Mai 2016)

Danke Jungs 
Bevor das Kinderbike kommt gibt es erstmal einen schönen gefederten Anhänger für mein MTB um den kleinen rumzufahren


----------



## xtccc (25. Mai 2016)

jetzt ich auch


----------



## 21XC12 (25. Mai 2016)

Ui, da war jd mutig und hat die Decals abgerubbelt.  Und? Sieht man Rückstände oder einen Farbunterschied da wo die Decals zuvor waren? Sieht schön aus die Banane! 

Ma wieder meins ...





Neu is der defekte Freilauf und das 3M Tape ..., ääähm und der DHF.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (26. Mai 2016)

man sieht leider Rückstände welche auch nicht abgehen. macht aber nix, neue Aufkleber (in schwarz) sind schon im Anflug.

mit Aceton gingen die Aufdrucke prima ab.


----------



## Seppl- (26. Mai 2016)

Loooos 15er Rune in XL jetzt zu mir ;-)

16er in L geht eventuell auch noch wenn der Preis passt  


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## deralteser (26. Mai 2016)




----------



## Seppl- (26. Mai 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


>


Ja hob ey ;-)


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Mai 2016)

Moin geht's nach Lac Blanc und übermorgen La Bresse. Ich nehme einen Kollegen mit der noch nie im Park war und auch noch nicht so vertraut ist mit solchen Strecken. Ich war einmal mit ihm in Stromberg. Da La Bresse auch Enduropisten hat mit ungefähr +300hm und ihm sowas vielleicht leichter fällt werde ich wohl das Spitfire mitnehmen. Oder doch lieber das Darkside und nur berab fahren?  Bin echt am grübeln.


----------



## Seppl- (26. Mai 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Moin geht's nach Lac Blanc und übermorgen La Bresse. Ich nehme einen Kollegen mit der noch nie im Park war und auch noch nicht so vertraut ist mit solchen Strecken. Ich war einmal mit ihm in Stromberg. Da La Bresse auch Enduropisten hat mit ungefähr +300hm und ihm sowas vielleicht leichter fällt werde ich wohl das Spitfire mitnehmen. Oder doch lieber das Darkside und nur berab fahren?  Bin echt am grübeln.


Wer die Wahl hat ey ;-) 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## andrewam (26. Mai 2016)

Mein Spitfire hat auch schon die übelsten DH-Strecken gesehen. 
Sehe da kein Problem


----------



## trailterror (27. Mai 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Moin geht's nach Lac Blanc und übermorgen La Bresse. Ich nehme einen Kollegen mit der noch nie im Park war und auch noch nicht so vertraut ist mit solchen Strecken. Ich war einmal mit ihm in Stromberg. Da La Bresse auch Enduropisten hat mit ungefähr +300hm und ihm sowas vielleicht leichter fällt werde ich wohl das Spitfire mitnehmen. Oder doch lieber das Darkside und nur berab fahren?  Bin echt am grübeln.



find la bresse gar nicht so ohne...sogar die blauen strecken ruckeln schon ordentlich.
da fährt sich die eine (unterm lift) rote deutlicher flowiger/gemütlicher.

Schwarz haben wir uns da nicht rangewagt 

bin aber auch kein wirklicher park experte/freak/liebhaber

ich würd wahrscheinlich zum darkside greifen.

die enduro strecken dort kannste leider total vergessen, sau langweilig....park ist aber recht gut


----------



## Adam1987 (27. Mai 2016)

Der Nachfolger meines Fanes: Banshee Rune 2014 in L.

Erster Schnappschuß nach dem zusammenbau.

Im Vergleich zum Fanes ist nur der Vorbau neu, Answer Atace AME 30mm in Mattocrot.

Die Vario ist derzeit noch bei SRAM zum service.


----------



## HansDampf89 (27. Mai 2016)

Sieht sehr geil aus 

Dein Dämpfer leistet übrigens hervorragende Dienste in meinem Rune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (27. Mai 2016)

Wie fällt der Vergleich zur FAnes aus?


----------



## Seppl- (27. Mai 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wie fällt der Vergleich zur FAnes aus?


Interessiert mich auch, die XL fanes steht auch auf meiner Liste. 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Adam1987 (27. Mai 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wie fällt der Vergleich zur FAnes aus?



Kann ich dir noch nicht sagen, morgen erst die ersten kleine Tour. Wird zwar nervig ohne variostütze, aber früher gings ja auch ohne . 

Das Fanes hat einen sehr traktionstarken Hinterbau, ich erhoffe mir vom rune etwas mehr popp.

Ein weiterer Grund ist die absolute Sorglosigkeit beim Rune gegenüber vom Fanes. Auf 200 Seiten Banshee Rune Thread wird nicht einmal von knarzen, knacken oder gar Rahmenbrüchen gesprochen. Im Fanesthread auf jeder Seite. Ich will es nicht schlecht reden, es ist wirklich ein top Rad, aber es braucht schon sehr viel extralove wenn man ohne nervige Geräuschkulisse unterwegs sein will. 

Das Banshee ist für mich rein Maschinenbautechnisch die sauberere und bessere Konstruktion. 

Sobald ich einen Eindruck vom Rune bekommen habe werd ich mal nen Vergleich schreiben.


----------



## jammerlappen (27. Mai 2016)

Interessant, ich fand die Fanes schon immer quasi mit Gedanken in die Luft zu bekommen.


----------



## Masberg (27. Mai 2016)

*Vorher*






*Nachher*





Der Hinterbau der Fanes war ein Traum. Bügelt alles weg. Das ist schon ein Unterschied zum Prime, wobei es vermutlich auch Einstellungssache des Dämpfers ist. Und in der Fanes konnte man die geilste Gabel der Welt fahren, die es leider nicht für 29er gibt.

Grund für den Wechsel war aber auch bei mir, dass die Lager der Fanes viel Fürsorge brauchten - und ich wollte unbedingt große Laufräder.
Ansonsten war die Fanes ein tolles Rad .... das Prime aber auch!


----------



## Brainspiller (27. Mai 2016)

Masberg schrieb:


> Grund für den Wechsel war aber auch bei mir, dass die Lager der Fanes viel Fürsorge brauchten - und ich wollte unbedingt große Laufräder.
> Ansonsten war die Fanes ein tolles Rad .... das Prime aber auch!



So sieht das aus hier.

Meine Freundin hat ein Fanes (V3 glaube ich, von 2013)
Ich hatte 2,5 Jahre lang ein Rune.
Jetzt seit einem dreiviertel Jahr ein Phantom.

Wie das Fanes fährt kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ist mir zu klein und die Federung auch zu weich.
Zu Wartungsfreundlichkeit und Qualitätsanmutung kann ich aber was sagen.
Da ist Banshee ein gutes Stück Wartungsfreundlicher. 
Die Lager halten echt lange wenn man sie rechtzeitig voll Fett packt.
Vernünftig dimensionierte Inbusgrößen hat es auch.
Und knacken tut normal auch nichts.
Schwachpunkte sind die Alu Deckel der oberen Links.
Da muss man gut mit dem Drehmoment aufpassen dass man die Schraube nicht durch's Alu zieht.
Keine Ahnung warum die das so dünn gemacht haben.

Beim Fanes hast du alle möglichen Schraubenköpfe dran.
Ich habe schon im Scherz gesagt ob der Jürgen mit jemand gewettet hat wer mehr unterschiedliche verbaut kriegt.
von winzigen Inbus bis zu Torx in absurden Größen ist da alles dabei.
Mein Liebling ist der Dämperbolzen, ein Torx größer als die für Bremsscheiben den garantiert keiner daheim und noch weniger auf Tour dabei hat.
Was das soll verstehe ich nicht.
Dann war bei der ersten Sitzstrebe ein Lager so locker drin, das hätte man wohl noch ne Folie mit reinlegen können.
Konnte man quasi mit dem Finger rausschnippsen. Also dann mal schön auf Garantie getauscht. 
Wenn so ein Fehler in der Qualitätssicherung durch geht will ich nicht wissen wie die überhaupt prüfen.
Die Schweissteile des Hinterbaus gehen nicht so gut ineinader, das muss man immer mit etwas Kraft machen.
Für kritisch halte ich das nicht, kenne so etwas aber auch von keinem anderen Hersteller. 

Dann gibt's noch Lager die nicht so lange halten.
Vor allem der Horst-Link will immer viel Liebe, sonst knarzt er.
Bei dem Modell ist das eine IGUS Buchse.
Neuere haben wohl Nadellager, kann sein dass die bessere sind.

Alles in allem würde ich bei der Entscheidung nicht lange rum machen und ein Banshee kaufen.
So gut die Fanes fahren mag, der Wartungsaufwand nervt.
Wie gesagt, das bezieht sich alles auf ein 2013er Rad. Kann sein die neuen sind besser.
Schick sind sie aber allemal.


----------



## blisch (28. Mai 2016)

Gestern und Vorgestern am Rennsteig. Für mich war's das erste mal und definitiv 2 Tage Schinderei wert.
Mit dem Spitfire erlebt man Höhepunkte


----------



## deralteser (28. Mai 2016)

@blisch geile Aktion! Spitty gibt auch als Packesel ne gute Figur


----------



## andrewam (28. Mai 2016)

@blisch hast du die unlenkung selber eloxiert? 
Btw schönes spitfire


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mindfactory (28. Mai 2016)

Hier mal meins ,ich hoff es gefällt!


----------



## Tobiwan (28. Mai 2016)

Wie macht sich der Stahlfeder Dampfer im Spitty? Reicht die Progression aus?


----------



## andrewam (28. Mai 2016)

@Tobiwan ja reicht aus  habe auch schon einen grossen double überflogen und hat nicht durchgeschlagen. 500er feder im vivid coil bei 78kg fahrfertig

Edit: hab zwat den 500er zuhause jedoch eine 450er verbaut mit 28% sag bei einem 400er gabs durchschläge


----------



## deralteser (28. Mai 2016)

mindfactory schrieb:


> Hier mal meins ,ich hoff es gefällt! Anhang anzeigen 497791 Anhang anzeigen 497793


Ich finds richtig, richtig geil. Wie macht sich der DHX? Ich hatte den auch mal im Auge?!


----------



## HansDampf89 (28. Mai 2016)

Ne 500er bei 78kg? Ich fahr im Rune ne 411er bei 86kg im Adamskostüm


----------



## andrewam (28. Mai 2016)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Ne 500er bei 78kg? Ich fahr im Rune ne 411er bei 86kg im Adamskostüm


Auch ein vivid? Hab mit 450er angefangen. Hab dann auf 500er gewechselt, da mit dem der SAG auf etwa 28% ist

Edit: hab etwas vergessen und zwar hab ich ein 500er gekauft aber immernoch den 450er drin und angefangen bei 400 da jedoch bei den der sag auf 35% war und der dämpfer durch den fedeeweg rauschte wurde er gewechselt. Also momentan 450lbs mit 28% sag bei 78kg bei vivid coil r2c m/l tune

Hab auch schon 3 monate erfahrung mit dem dämpfer. War damit schon in finale, südtirol, lac blanc, la bresse, lenzerheide und chur also passt dass ganz sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansDampf89 (28. Mai 2016)

Bei mir ist es kein Vivid sondern ein Cane Creek. Den genauen SAG hab ich nicht nachgeschaut. Hatte anfangs ne 500er drin.  Hat sich aber nicht gut angefühlt, war mir zu hart


----------



## andrewam (28. Mai 2016)

Ich fahr halt mein setup sehr straff. jedoch fahre ich auch immer ziemlich an der grenze des möglichen imo

CC hat ein anderes Grundsetup. Als dem grund kann man die beiden hersteller auch nicht so vergleichen. Fox wäre von der federhärte etws gleich wie RS


----------



## andrewam (28. Mai 2016)

http://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator hier kannst du sonst mal die fedeehärte berechnen


----------



## deralteser (28. Mai 2016)

Hab auch mal erste Versuche mit meiner HDR-AZ1 gestartet. Hier ein paar Bilder von der SpitFeierabendrunde vorgestern. Vielleicht gefällt es ja jemandem. Ich muss umbedingt mal ein paar Sachen mit Stativ, SteadyCam usw. ausprobieren. Ich mag diese Aufnahmen, die ausschließlich in der Ego-Perspektive geschossen sind eigentlich nicht so gerne...


----------



## 21XC12 (29. Mai 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> find la bresse gar nicht so ohne...sogar die blauen strecken ruckeln schon ordentlich.
> da fährt sich die eine (unterm lift) rote deutlicher flowiger/gemütlicher.
> 
> Schwarz haben wir uns da nicht rangewagt
> ...


Darkside ist definitiv die besser Wahl für La Bresse. Es ging mir aber hauptsächlich drum das ich mit meinem Kollegen, welcher Anfänger ist die einfachen Strecken fahren kann. Die Enduro Strecken muss man teilweise ein paar Höhenmeter (bis >300hm) bergauf kurbeln. Daher habe ich dann das Spitfire mitgenommen. Tatsächlich sind wir dann aber keinen Meter hochgekurbelt. Die blauen, grünen und roten Strecken haben ihm schon völlig gereicht. Mein Favorit war die Blaue die neben dem Bach verläuft. Zumindest mit dem Spitfire. Vielleicht sieht's mit dem Darkside wieder anders aus. Die Rote unterm Lift ist oben und unten gut. Die Mitte mit den ganzen engen Anliegern fand ich nicht sooo gut. War mir irgendwann ganz schwindelig.  

Lac Blanc find ich besser wie La Bresse. Die Strecken dort sind einfach super.

Hatte leider keine GoPro, aber da es ne Galerie ist hier das einzige Bild vom
Wochenende.





Cheers und schönes Wochenende!


----------



## mindfactory (29. Mai 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Ich finds richtig, richtig geil. Wie macht sich der DHX? Ich hatte den auch mal im Auge?!



Zum Rc4 kann noch nicht soviel sagen da ihn gestern das erste mal gefahren bin ,allerdings ist er  deutlich besser als der Elka den davor hatte.Der Elka ist einfach durch den Federweg gerauscht.Der Rc4 macht das schon mal deutlich besser und vor allem auch mit der einstellbaren Endprogression!


----------



## blisch (29. Mai 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> @blisch hast du die unlenkung selber eloxiert?
> Btw schönes spitfire



@andrewam  Die beiden Umlenkhebel hab ich letztens beim Lagercheck nur lackiert. Eloxieren war mir dann doch zu aufwendig (Lagerpassungen, etc). Mir gefällt's aber gar nicht mal so gut, und werde sie irgendwann wieder entlacken wenn ich Bock habe.


----------



## Hulot (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
dank eurer Mithilfe ist es nun ein blaues 2014 Spitfire geworden. Die erste Runde um den Block hat mir von der Geometrie schon mal richtig gut gefallen. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass könnte eine lange Freundschaft werden.
Grüße


----------



## FastFabi93 (30. Mai 2016)

Bilder bitte


----------



## Schwitzefiks (30. Mai 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Hab auch mal erste Versuche mit meiner HDR-AZ1 gestartet. Hier ein paar Bilder von der SpitFeierabendrunde vorgestern. Vielleicht gefällt es ja jemandem. Ich muss umbedingt mal ein paar Sachen mit Stativ, SteadyCam usw. ausprobieren. Ich mag diese Aufnahmen, die ausschließlich in der Ego-Perspektive geschossen sind eigentlich nicht so gerne...




Das am Anfang, mit Bank/Tisch und Baumstampf solltest Du def. aus der Ego-Perspektive zeigen!  den Kreisel auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (30. Mai 2016)

Gut, der Kreisel wird definitiv so gelassen 
Bei dem Gehüpfe auf der Bank/Tisch müsste die Cam steiler nach unten stehen. Mehr vom Vorderrad/Gabel/Lenker/Untergrund zu sehen kommt bestimmt besser.


----------



## Pilatus (30. Mai 2016)

der Vollständigkeit halber hier auch:

Mein XL Spitfire mit neuem höheren Lenker dank viel zu kurzem Steuerrohr:
Antrieb ist auch neu, Reifen sind neu, Sattel und Griffe zum schauen wie es wirkt. Dreck ist teilweise schon älter...


----------



## Maxey (30. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute, ich habe mal eine Frage.
Wie viel Wiegen eure Runes so in Enduro trimm?

Mein Rune ist erschreckend schwer wie ich finde. 15kg :O


----------



## frogmatic (30. Mai 2016)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Mein XL Spitfire mit neuem höheren Lenker dank viel zu kurzem Steuerrohr


Mein Gegenstück 

In S ist das Steuerrohr leider zu lang, das ist ein echter Käse, die bei allen Größen gleich lang zu machen...


----------



## svenson69 (31. Mai 2016)

Maxey schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich habe mal eine Frage.
> Wie viel Wiegen eure Runes so in Enduro trimm?
> 
> Mein Rune ist erschreckend schwer wie ich finde. 15kg :O


Meins wiegt 13,6kg


----------



## US. (31. Mai 2016)

Maxey schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich habe mal eine Frage.
> Wie viel Wiegen eure Runes so in Enduro trimm?
> 
> Mein Rune ist erschreckend schwer wie ich finde. 15kg :O



13,9kg (2016er in L mit Variostütze und 2-ply-Bereifung)


----------



## HansDampf89 (31. Mai 2016)

Meins liegt glaub bei knapp unter 15. Mit Carbon Lenker und Sattel. Allerdings auch ein paar schwere Teile wie Lyrik (die alte) , Coil Dämpfer, ...


----------



## Jussi (31. Mai 2016)

Meins ist bei 14,6kg, 2015er in L.
Aber kein Leichbau (Saint, DB, Reverb, usw....)


----------



## grey (31. Mai 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (31. Mai 2016)

Meldest dich einmal, wenn du bei meiner Haustüre vorbei fährst? ich wohne mit dem Radl 10min von der Gondel entfernt.


----------



## grey (31. Mai 2016)

aye!
war unser erstbesuch am schöckl und wir sind so dermaßen positiv "überrascht", dass es sicher nicht der letzte war.


----------



## violentstorm (31. Mai 2016)

Auch hier noch die Frage an euch: hat jemand ein spitfire v2 in Medium abzugeben?

Es soll farbig werden, also kein schwarz und kein raw; 
Könnt euch gern bei mir melden.


----------



## GrazerTourer (31. Mai 2016)

grey schrieb:


> aye!
> war unser erstbesuch am schöckl und wir sind so dermaßen positiv "überrascht", dass es sicher nicht der letzte war.


Welche taugt dir denn am meisten?


----------



## --HANK-- (31. Mai 2016)

2016ner Rune in L - 13,7 kg - läuft ;-) wobei mir das eigentlich total egal ist...


----------



## FireGuy (31. Mai 2016)

GrazerTourer:  wir sid nur 1x DH heruntergebremst , aber alle Stellen gefahren. die Rote macht schon echt Lust die Bremse offen zu lassen, auch wenns noch viel in Sachen Linienwahl zu lernen gibt.

Wobei es scho sein könnte, dass ich die DH den anderen vorziehe im Laufe der nächsten Besuche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (31. Mai 2016)

violentstorm schrieb:


> Auch hier noch die Frage an euch: hat jemand ein spitfire v2 in Medium abzugeben?
> 
> Es soll farbig werden, also kein schwarz und kein raw;
> Könnt euch gern bei mir melden.



Habe ein blaues in M wenn du mir eins in L besorgst dann könnte es was werden. Also wenn jemand sein M in L tauschen möchte ( am liebsten in blau) dann bitte melden

Gruß Sven


----------



## grey (31. Mai 2016)

Richtigen Favoriten hab ich nicht, dafür sind wir die dh zu wenig gefahren.
Eigentlich taugt mir alles bis aufs Ziel, bei dem vorletzten table bin ich einen nosedive gelandet den ich so noch nicht erlebt hab, da ist der grat zwischen geht gut und worst case, recht schmal. 

Sogar die Kette is amüsant, FG is mal rein gefahren und ich hab beim Pfosten eingefädelt... 
DH ist halt auf einem Niveau wo ich mich nicht blöd Spiel, also sind wir recht gemütlich runter, alles knackige angeschaut usw. 
Einfach nur geil die strecken, haben dort verdammt viel richtig gemacht.


----------



## GrazerTourer (31. Mai 2016)

Ja, die DH is so eine Sache. Da auf Tempo zu fahren, das werde ich mein Leben lang nicht tun. Alles schön geschmeidig fahren und wenn es nass ist lass ich es mittlerweile bleiben. Ein zertrümmertes Handgelenk reicht *g* da gibt es doch viele stellen, wo man net hinfliegen will.

Die Rote macht schon auch sehr Spaß, ja! Wenn man, so wie ich das letzte Jahr, wenig zum Fahren kommt, wird sie unflowig. Nach einigen Tagen und ein bisserl Gewöhnen an Geschwindigkeit, ist sie wieder geil. 

Für Normalos sind aber mE beide deutlich zu schwer.


----------



## Deleted54221 (3. Juni 2016)

Grüße euch! 
Vorneweg: Sehr angenehme Stimmung hier im Thread.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Haltbarkeit des neuen Spitfire.
Leider haben sich die Gewindeeinsätze für den Flaschenhalter beim ersten Einsatz gelöst. Sie halten durch einen Wulst noch im Rahmen, aber klappern natürlich mit viel Spiel hin und her.

Daher mal die Frage in die Runde: Hat hier noch jemand das Problem bei seinem Banshee Rahmen?

Weitere Info: Es handelt sich um den Flaschenhalter von Fabric ( https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/0...s-und-der-leichteste-flaschenhalter-der-welt/ ), gelöst haben sich die Einsätze jedoch schon bei der Montage.


----------



## ollinist (3. Juni 2016)

Ich habe den Fabric auch am neuen Spitfire und bisher klappert da noch nichts.
Vielleicht kannst du versuchen die einsätze wieder einzukleben. Vielleicht kommst du ja mit einer Spritze ran.


----------



## fibbs (3. Juni 2016)

Ahoi!

Ich möchte auch mal wieder. Wir waren die letzten Tage ein wenig unterwegs:





Mit einem ganzen Haufen Banshees (wenn auch nicht nur)





Wer mehr sehen möchte: https://freeridefactory.com/am-anderen-lago/


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Juni 2016)

Super Bericht!!! Tolle Bikes! Das graue Rune mit den gelben Decals sieht klasse aus bis auf'n Sattel! Das andere könnte ein paar schöne Decals vertragen. Aber gut is ja Geschmacksache.


----------



## fibbs (3. Juni 2016)

Das andere ist meins und ich bin mit den gelben Decals nicht glücklich geworden. Jetzt gefällt es mir besser wobei irgend welche Decals sicher mal wieder drauf kommen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jussi (3. Juni 2016)

Hast du auch Infos von dem?
Evt ein paar Bilder?
Danke!


----------



## fibbs (3. Juni 2016)

Vom grünen? Ja habe ich... es ist grün! Was möchtest Du wissen?

Edit: Schau mal in den oben verlinkten Blog Post auf unserer Webseite. Da wirst Du noch einige Fotos von dem Radl finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (3. Juni 2016)

Einfach mal ein paar Detail pic´s.
Ist auch nicht so wichtig. 
Den Bericht lese ich noch, die Bilder sind schonmal echt toll!


----------



## andrewam (3. Juni 2016)

Schöner bericht! Und natürlich auch ein haufen schöne bikes 

Hier mal wieder meins, nach dem Monarch Plus und dem Vivid Coil hab ich mal den Inline getestet. Hätte jetzt nicht so ein plus an funktionalität gegenüber den anderen beiden Dämpfern erwartet.

Die Reifen kommen Dienstag auch runter und werden gegen Magic Mary/Hans Dampf getauscht.


----------



## deralteser (3. Juni 2016)

Testbastelei für die Megavalance aus ner 3mm PVC Schaumplatte mit schwarz - matten finish. Finde es sehr "klobig" und auffällig. In gelb - matt lackiert wäre es evtl. nicht so krass. Mal sehen wie die nächste Generation ausfällt.


----------



## trailterror (4. Juni 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Lac Blanc find ich besser wie La Bresse. Die Strecken dort sind einfach super.



Gibt dort aber keine "kabinen/sitz-lifte", bzw nur schlepplifte oder?

Wie siehts dort  mit einem Mix aus S1-S2-S3 Touren aus?

Kann man z. Bsp. mit dem lift anfangs hochfahren und dann oben ne geile kleinere tour starten?


----------



## Dede21 (4. Juni 2016)

So viele schöne Bikes 
Letzte Woche in Latsch auch einige in freier Wildbahn gesehen.

Hier mal ein älteres Bild


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Juni 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Gibt dort aber keine "kabinen/sitz-lifte", bzw nur schlepplifte oder?
> 
> Wie siehts dort  mit einem Mix aus S1-S2-S3 Touren aus?
> 
> Kann man z. Bsp. mit dem lift anfangs hochfahren und dann oben ne geile kleinere tour starten?


Doch doch!! In La Bresse und in Lac Blanc gibt's jeweils einen 4er Sessellift. In Lac Blanc gehen vier Bikes an einen 4er Sessel. Drei werden hinten eingehängt und eins kommt seitlich dran. In La Bresse kann man nur ein Bike hinten an den 4er Sessel einhängen.

Ich bin weder in Lac Blanc noch in La Bresse abseits vom eigentlichen Park gefahren. In La Bresse kann man aber schon Touren von der Bergstation aus starten. Es gibt welche die auf dem Streckenplan eingezeichnet sind und wie mir ein Kollege berichtete gibt es auch abseits dieser Trails noch weitere Trails. Wo man dann allerdings rauskommt und wie weit man dann zurück zum Lift kurbeln muss weiß ich leider nicht.

In Lac Blanc ist mir nicht bekannt ob man von der Bergstation eine Anbindung an weitere Trails hat. Gut möglich aber ich glaube La Bresse ist da besser geeignet.

Ein sehr schönes Gebiet für Touren ist Dabo. Etwas Kartenmaterial oder ein Navi braucht man da aber schon. Futter für's Navi findet man schnell. Zum Beispiel -> hier <-.

Falls du mal in die Vogesen fährst kannste dich auch gerne melden. Vielleicht hab ich Zeit und komm mit.


----------



## trailterror (5. Juni 2016)

Okay. Dank dir.

Wir haben in la bresse oben, nach ankunft mit dem lift ein bisschen gesucht. Sind sogar noch ein gutes stück hochgekurbelt. Oben gabs aber (auf anhieb) nur die hauptstrasse und, soweit das auge gereicht hat, keine trails. Auf der oben platzierten karte haben wir auch net wirklich was gefunden

Waren aber auch nicht gut informativ vorbereitet. Da hätte man vll noch weiter müssen um ordentliche traileinstiege zu finden.

Danke auf jeden fall schon mal

Mach ich


----------



## brillenboogie (5. Juni 2016)

Die IGN Karten sind sehr gut, mit den jeweiligen Wanderwegsmarkierungen versehen kommt man da auch ohne Pfadfindervergangenheit gut klar. Hier der Link zur Karte für La Bresse und Umgebung: http://espaceloisirs.ign.fr/boutique/catalog/product/view/id/827. Ob da oder in Lac Blanc vom Lift aus was geht, weiß ich auch nicht, war bislang weder in dem einen, noch in dem anderen Park. Die Gegend ist jedenfalls sensationell für Touren, am Grand Ballon und am Hohneck z.B. gibt es seeeehr gute Trails mit teilweise 900hm Differenz und gerade am Hohneck regelrecht alpines Feeling. Sehr zu empfehlen! Dabo natürlich auch, aber ganz anderer Charakter. Dabo's schön ist sagen wir immer! 
Damit es nicht zu OT wird noch ein Bild vom Spitty aufm Grand Ballon:


----------



## deralteser (5. Juni 2016)

Alles richtig gemacht! 



 


 
Werd jetzt erstmal die Lager abschmieren....Euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dani08051991 (5. Juni 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Alles richtig gemacht!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 500081
> Anhang anzeigen 500082
> Werd jetzt erstmal die Lager abschmieren....Euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag!


Ein Traum!


----------



## deralteser (5. Juni 2016)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Ein Traum!


Danke. Es hat sich gelohnt komplett auf Banshee unzusteigen.

Die Lager zu warten hat sich übrigens als problemlos herausgestellt.....war jetzt kein Wechsel...aber Reinigen, abschmieren usw. Ich hätts eger machen sollen. War ne ziemliche Wüste unter den Schrauben. Nach dem Sommer kommen neue rein. Die aktuellen laufen aber super.


----------



## deralteser (5. Juni 2016)

Hier nochmal das Darkside - diesmal mit Blümchen. Da kommt die Farbe einfach besser raus


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Juni 2016)

Bin auf das Filmchen hier gestoßen und frag mich ob das überhaupt problematisch ist wenn sich der Bolzen mitdreht? 

 
Hab bei mir garnicht drauf geachtet. Muss ich mal abchecken.


----------



## deralteser (5. Juni 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Bin auf das Filmchen hier gestoßen und frag mich ob das überhaupt problematisch ist wenn sich der Bolzen mitdreht?
> 
> 
> Hab bei mir garnicht drauf geachtet. Muss ich mal abchecken.



Hab bei mir jetzt grad auch nicht drauf geachtet. Sollte eigentlich nicht schlimm sein , wenn sich der Bolzen mitdreht. Das bedeutet ja längst nicht, das etwas mit der Klemmung/Drehmoment nicht passt. Aber das video zielt doch eher auf das derbe Knacken ab....oder hab ich was vercheckt?


----------



## deralteser (5. Juni 2016)

Kennt ihr das? Verliebt auf die Details gaffen? Finds immer wieder grandios....thank you Keith! Schönheit bis auf die Knochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (5. Juni 2016)

Völlig normal so wie es ist.
Zitat von @srsly welches direkt ein Post nach dem Video geschrieben steht.
"Das stimmt schon so.
Beim oberen Link sitzt der Aussenring des Lagers im Link und die Achse klemmt den inneren Ring gegen den Rahmen -> Achse dreht nicht mit.
Beim unteren Link ist es genau andersherum. Der Aussenring sitz fest im Rahmen, die Achse klemmt den inneren Ring gegen den Link -> Achse dreht mit.
(Oder anders gesagt: Beim oberen Link dreht die Achse mit dem Rahmen, beim unteren mit dem Link  )

Wenn es zum Abrieb zwischen Lager und Link kam, dann war vermutlich das Lager fest und/oder die Achse nicht fest genug angezogen."

Das einzige was ich bemängeln würde wäre die Tatsache das die untere Wippe nicht so leichtgängig zu drehen ist im Vergleich zur oberen. Kann aber gut sein das die Lager einfach nicht komplett im Sitz sind worauf allerdings @Jussi schon @Caese (von dem das Video stammt) aufmerksam gemacht hat.


----------



## Caese (5. Juni 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Bin auf das Filmchen hier gestoßen und frag mich ob das überhaupt problematisch ist wenn sich der Bolzen mitdreht?
> 
> 
> Hab bei mir garnicht drauf geachtet. Muss ich mal abchecken.





deralteser schrieb:


> Hab bei mir jetzt grad auch nicht drauf geachtet. Sollte eigentlich nicht schlimm sein , wenn sich der Bolzen mitdreht. Das bedeutet ja längst nicht, das etwas mit der Klemmung/Drehmoment nicht passt. Aber das video zielt doch eher auf das derbe Knacken ab....oder hab ich was vercheckt?



Hallo Ihr beiden. Das ist mein Filmchen! Das "Problem" habe ich hier beschrieben
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-rune-v2-sammelthread.620447/page-201#post-13853069

Das soll wohl so richtig sein - Problematisch ist das nicht, aber so läuft das untere Lager spürbar schwerer. Mir erschließt sich nicht wo der Sinn ist den Link auf die Achse an die Lager zu klemmen. Knacken tut da übrigens nichts


----------



## iceis (5. Juni 2016)

@Caese
Würde mal sagen das es anders ja nicht geht wenn die Lager im Rahmen sind kann man ja nur mit Hilfe der Achse die Wippe an die Innenringe klemmen.


----------



## tokla4130 (5. Juni 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das? Verliebt auf die Details gaffen?



Ja, kenn ich
Meins steht ja auch im Wohnzimmer, kann mich auch kaum satt sehen...
Vor allem aber auch, weil es einfach höllisch gut fährt!
Für mich stimmt bei der Karre alles!


----------



## Deleted 294333 (5. Juni 2016)

Wohnzimmerparkplatz war heute nicht drin:


----------



## deralteser (5. Juni 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Wohnzimmerparkplatz war heute nicht drin:


Die olle Dreckssau 
Meine Schätzeken dürfen heute ins Wohnzimmer. Die Frau hat die Freigabe aufgrund porentiefer Sauberkeit erteilt


----------



## tokla4130 (5. Juni 2016)

Hab sowas hier im Kofferraum...
Kein Garten und ein Minikeller bescheren dem Spitty echt ne gute Pflege...


----------



## deralteser (5. Juni 2016)

tokla4130 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 500185
> Hab sowas hier im Kofferraum...
> Kein Garten und ein Minikeller bescheren dem Spitty echt ne gute Pflege...


Ahhh! Sehr gut! Neulich noch jemanden mit sowas im Kofferraum beobachtet. Ist wirklich gut sowas!


----------



## Deleted 294333 (5. Juni 2016)

Das wäre mal eine Überlegung wert!
Wobei ich den Glauben nicht aufgebe dass doch noch stabiles, gutes Wetter kommt!


----------



## tokla4130 (5. Juni 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Das wäre mal eine Überlegung wert!
> Wobei ich den Glauben nicht aufgebe dass doch noch stabiles, gutes Wetter kommt!



Klar, aber der Winter kommt halt auch wieder...
Ich kann das Ding nur empfehlen, auch wenn's nicht ganz billig ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (5. Juni 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> Völlig normal so wie es ist.
> Zitat von @srsly welches direkt ein Post nach dem Video geschrieben steht.
> "Das stimmt schon so.
> Beim oberen Link sitzt der Aussenring des Lagers im Link und die Achse klemmt den inneren Ring gegen den Rahmen -> Achse dreht nicht mit.
> ...


Als ich das Video angeschaut hab war noch kein Kommentar drunter. Aber guter Hinweis! 

Edit: Seh immernoch keins ...  Egal! Is ja gelöst das Rätsel.


----------



## iceis (5. Juni 2016)

bereits gestern um 12:43 Uhr
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-rune-v2-sammelthread.620447/page-201#post-13852745
aber eh wurst etz


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Juni 2016)

Achso! Hab ich nicht abonniert. Daher ist es mir durch die Lappen gegangen. Dachte es passt gut hier in den Thread.


----------



## fibbs (6. Juni 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Super Bericht!!! Tolle Bikes! Das graue Rune mit den gelben Decals sieht klasse aus bis auf'n Sattel! Das andere könnte ein paar schöne Decals vertragen. Aber gut is ja Geschmacksache.



Nachdem Dir das pure grau nicht gefallen hat, habe ich mir gedacht ich tu mal was gegen die Langeweile (OK, war schon länger geplant). So besser? Das rot kommt übrigens in Natura besser, auf den fix mit dem iPhone geschossenen Buildln schaut es etwas bleich aus.


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Juni 2016)

@fibbs  Passt gut ins Konzept. Sind ja auch ein paar rote Parts dran. Das Rad war natürlich ohne Decals auch schön. Die Decals geben dem ganzen noch etwas Pepp. Wirkt lebendiger. Macht bestimmt Laune das Bike.


----------



## --HANK-- (6. Juni 2016)

Artgerechte Haltung am Wochenende


----------



## Ischi (8. Juni 2016)

HeyJungs,

Hier mal wieder mein Spitfire, frisch aus den kanadischen Wäldern





Änderungen:
-irt Kartusche für die Gabel 
-pedale und farblich passende Anbauteile 





Ich bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## deralteser (8. Juni 2016)

Ischi schrieb:


> HeyJungs,
> 
> Hier mal wieder mein Spitfire, frisch aus den kanadischen Wäldern
> 
> ...


Die Bilder sind der Hammer! Urwaldfeeling pur! Du darfst gerne mehr posten  Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## HansDampf89 (8. Juni 2016)

Die Farbe ist einfach klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boa-P (8. Juni 2016)

tokla4130 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 500185
> Hab sowas hier im Kofferraum...
> Kein Garten und ein Minikeller bescheren dem Spitty echt ne gute Pflege...


Moin, 
was ist denn das? Erkenne da gerade nichts.


----------



## RoastRider (8. Juni 2016)

Boa-P schrieb:


> Moin,
> was ist denn das? Erkenne da gerade nichts.


Ein mobiler Hochdruckreiniger. Fahrradwäsche2go.


----------



## Jussi (8. Juni 2016)

Das Spitty ist der Hammer, wenn nicht das beste im Forum. 
Die Foto´s, irgendwie komisch für mich, mit HDR übertrieben?


----------



## andrewam (8. Juni 2016)

So jetzt hat mein Spitfire auchmal Schwarze Reifen 
Zuerst wirkten sie so dick im gegensatz zu den Skinwalls, aber mittlerweile gefällts mir besser 
Dazu wieder mit dem Monarch der gerade aus der Reparatur zurück gekommen ist.
Dafür ist jetzt aber der Inline defekt und wird morgen eingeschickt...


----------



## fibbs (8. Juni 2016)

Gut so mit den schwarzen Reifen. Die Skinwalls gingen aus meiner Sicht gar nicht. Die 90er haben angerufen: sie wollen ihre Skinwalls zurück 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Masberg (8. Juni 2016)

Es macht einfach Spaß. Feierabendrunde. Oben trocken unten nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ischi (9. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen

Ich würde aber doch sagen, dass sich hier ein riesiger Haufen richtig guter Banshees tummelt

Bilder gibt es später, dieses ewige rumgeier mit dem Smartphone am fremden WLAN nervt

Die Bearbeitung ist unterwegs immer ein Glücksspiel, da der Bildschirm am Laptop so gar nicht die Helligkeit richtig darstellt. Aber ja, ich mag es schon eher farbenfroh


----------



## Boa-P (9. Juni 2016)

Masberg schrieb:


> Es macht einfach Spaß. Feierabendrunde. Oben trocken unten nass


Moin,
wie zufrieden bist du mit der Kombi Minion SS hinten und DHF vorne, wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe. Kannst du dazu schreiben welche Versionen du fährt 
Besten Dank.


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Juni 2016)

@Ischi
Um dein türkises (oder wie das nun heißt) beneide ich dich! Ich hab meines ja nur mehr in silber bekommen. Fährt sich natürlich gleich *g* aber die Farbe is einfach so schön!


----------



## Masberg (9. Juni 2016)

Boa-P schrieb:


> Moin,
> wie zufrieden bist du mit der Kombi Minion SS hinten und DHF vorne, wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe. Kannst du dazu schreiben welche Versionen du fährt
> Besten Dank.


Gerne.
SEMI-SLICK 29x2,30 Exo Silkworm Dual
Ich dachte erst, der taugt nur für trockene Verhältnisse. Aber am 29er hat der selbst bei Matsch grip! Bremsgrip ist natürlich bei bestimmten Bedingungen weniger als bspws ein DHR2. Aber sobald die Seitenstollen ins Spiel kommen, werden die Unterschiede zu einem Vollprofil minimal. Und rollen tut er natürlich wie Sau. Ich war diesen Semi Slicks gegenüber eigentlich sehr skeptisch und habe mich je nach Bedingung auf Reifenwechseln am HR eingestellt. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass ich ihn bis zum Winter drauflasse! 
DHF 29x2,50 Exo 3C MaxxTerra
Deutlich mehr Gummi als die 2.3er Version und alleine schon deshalb ein sehr grippiger Reifen, der auch bei weichen Böden noch sehr gut geht. Allerdings wohl auch so um 1kg rum (was mir aber latte ist). Erst in richtigem Matsch gibt es Kontrollverlust. Nasse Steine und Wurzeln sowie alle trockene Konditionen für mich der perfekte Reifen am VR. Hatte letztens wohl sehr wenig Druck und da hat er sich im Steilstück bei einem 90 Grad Manöver von der Felge verabschiedet (ca. bei 2,5 km/h) Ich konnte ihn problemlos mit der Handpumpe wieder aufpumpen und musste keinen Schlauch einziehen!!!!!

Bei beiden sind es für mich die Seitenstollen, die mich immer wieder zu Minions zurückkommen lassen! Etwas schwerer Reifen aber rollt nicht zuletzt wg dem SS sehr gut. Vermeintliche Bremsgripschwäche am HR kompensiert der DHF vorne mit Bravour. Definitiv meine Kombi für Frühsommer bis Spätherbst. Abgesehen von dem selbstverschuldetem Burpie keine Panne seit April.

Felge 23mm Innenmaulweite, beide tubeless mit Milch vorne 1,2bar; hinten 1,8bar


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Juni 2016)

Gefällt mir echt gut das Prime!


----------



## frogmatic (9. Juni 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @Ischi
> Um dein türkises (oder wie das nun heißt) beneide ich dich! Ich hab meines ja nur mehr in silber bekommen. Fährt sich natürlich gleich *g* aber die Farbe is einfach so schön!


Geht mir genauso, hab leider nur schwarz bekommen...


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Juni 2016)

Mein Rahmen war gebraucht. Ich hatte keine Möglichkeit zu wählen. Mint hat mir erstmal garnicht zugesagt. Jetzt gefällt's mir umso besser, weil's ne angenehme Farbe ist. Dezent u nicht aufdringlich. Ist halt mal was anderes und man sieht's auch nicht so oft. Aber an jeder Farbe hat man sich irgendwann mal sattgesehen.


----------



## deralteser (9. Juni 2016)

Apropos - es wird langsam Zeit! Die Infos zu den 2017er updates dürften auch nicht mehr allzulange auf sich warten lassen. Es bleibt also spannend


----------



## iceis (9. Juni 2016)

Ich wittere boost^^


----------



## deralteser (10. Juni 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> Ich wittere boost^^


*hust*?....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (10. Juni 2016)

Ich meinte damit das es kein Wunder wäre wenn die 2017er Rahmen plusReifen zulassen mit entsprechenden Ausfallenden um z.b. 27,5 27,5+ und 29 fahren zu können.


----------



## NoStyle (10. Juni 2016)

Dropouts für Boost werden definitiv kommen, das ist schon bekannt! Viel interessanter wäre aber in dem Fall, ob Banshee die Hinterbauten auch überarbeitet/verbreitert, für noch mehr Reifenfreiheit ...


----------



## Mr.Radical (10. Juni 2016)

Das mit den Dropouts ist ja auch nicht wirklich verwunderlich. Immerhin gibt's ja jetzt schon welche für 135mm, 142mm und 150mm. Da waren die 148mm ja nur die "logische Konsequenz".


----------



## iceis (10. Juni 2016)

Bin der Meinung, wenn Boost dann schon auch so das man auch plusreifen reinknallen kann, is ja sonst total uninteressant.


----------



## frogmatic (10. Juni 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> *Dropouts für Boost werden definitiv kommen*, das ist schon bekannt! Viel interessanter wäre aber in dem Fall, ob Banshee die Hinterbauten auch überarbeitet/verbreitert, für noch mehr Reifenfreiheit ...


M.E. ein Schmarrn, da es ja die 150mm Dropouts gibt, die den Zweck schon erfüllen.

Aber gut, falls einer mit solchen Laufrädern zwischen einem Banshee und einem anderen Rad hin- und hertauschen will...
Man muss halt mit der Mode gehen, offensichtlich


----------



## NoStyle (10. Juni 2016)

Ob Boost vs. 150mm ein Schmarrn ist lasse ich mal dahin gestellt ...

Banshee geht hier auch nicht einfach mit der Mode, sondern hat schon vor einiger Zeit auf diversen Plattformen gefragt was sich Kunden zukünftig wünschen. Wenn da genug nach Boost schreien dann gibt es das als zusätzliche Option. Dank der Dropouts auch kein großes Problem für Banshee ... ! 

Aber wie vorher schon angedeutet: Wenn die Hinterbauten nicht breiter werden und Platz für echte +Reifen bieten, ist das nur die halbe Miete.


----------



## Frorider86 (10. Juni 2016)

...schnelles SmartphoneBild nach dem Putzen 






Einfach nur mal so; als kleiner Aufhänger zum "Schönen-Wochenende-wünschen" 
P.S.: Daumen drücken, dass sich wider erwarten am Sonntag das Wetter hält --> Geißkopf 

Edit: Achja...die VR Nabe ist neu  Jetzt komplett VR+HR mit Hope Pro4


----------



## Cirest (10. Juni 2016)

heute wieder etwas stolperbiken mit dem prime


----------



## andrewam (11. Juni 2016)

Hat vllt jemand von euch schon negative erfahrungen mit dem Chris King Inset i2 gemacht?
Meiner knackt erbärmlich. Ich denke an der DVO Diamond liegts nicht..

Edit: villeicht liegts ja dran das der Mech den Steuersatz trocken und mit Gummihammer eingeschlagen hat?

Warscheinlich hol ich mir ein austreibwerkzeug und machs sauber mit ein bisschen Montagepaste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (11. Juni 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> ... vielleicht liegts ja dran das der Mech den Steuersatz trocken und mit Gummihammer eingeschlagen hat? ...


Mit dem CK-Steuersatz selbst nicht. Aber vielleicht erstmal die Lager säubern und mit ordentlich Fett wieder einbauen. Ich glaube, die Lager knacken eher als die Steuersatz-Schalen. Die sitzen meist doch eher sehr stramm im Steuerrohr ... ?


----------



## andrewam (11. Juni 2016)

Das wars leider nicht. 
Habe jetzt alles entfettet gereinigt und neu gefett, inkl. Kugellager.
Um effektiv sicher zu gehen hab ich eine andere Gabel eingebaut und das Knacken war noch immer vorhanden. Auch die verschleisteile des Steuersatzes sahen noch wie neu aus deshalb schliesse ich das auch mal aus

Gesendet von meinem SGP512 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Juni 2016)

Hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit einem Acros. Erst habe ich das Unterteil getauscht und letztlich das Oberteil. Hat alles nicht geholfen. Mit dem Reset war direkt Ruhe. Ich vermute der Kunststoffklemmring am Oberteil war die Ursache. Bei Acros erklärte man mir das der Gabelschaft minimal Über-/Untermaß habe ...  Reset funzt jedenfalls ohne Probs. Hast du einen Kunststoffring? Ist der geschlitzt? Der könnte das Geräusch verursachen.


----------



## andrewam (11. Juni 2016)

Ich hab einfach den hier. Der ist soweit ich weiss aus edelstahl


----------



## Frorider86 (11. Juni 2016)

Hmm...mysteriös. Bisher habe ich immer viel von Chris King Steuersätzen gehalten (Einbauen und fuunzt).
Fahre selber 2 NoThreads. Bei mir müssen die mit wenig Pflege auskommen.
Der erste ist jetzt bestimmt schon 8 Jahre alt....kein Knarzen, Knacken oder sonstige Mucken 

Ist zufällig wer Morgen ebenfalls in Leogang zum Rennen gucken?


----------



## andrewam (11. Juni 2016)

Alles klar. Es war doch die DVO! 
Aber gut zu wissen das meine alte 2013er Lyrik auch knackt! Werde die DVO einschicken und jetzt halt die neue Pike einbauen, die ich eigentlich verkaufen wollte..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (12. Juni 2016)

Ich schließe mich hiermit mal der "Tradition" des sonntäglichen Foto-Spams an: Gestern das erste Mal seit etwa 6 Monaten wieder auf ner ordentlichen Strecke unterwegs! Hab mich direkt wohl gefühlt und es lief auch . Bin zufrieden, das Rune läuft einfach!!!

Fotos aus Stromberg vom NoJokes Trail. Leider war das Licht gestern durch die starke Bewölkung + Wald schon etwas problematisch... 

Start




Landung




...Immer schön alles im Blick haben


----------



## RoastRider (12. Juni 2016)

Ich bin jetzt auch bereit für ein Banshee-Treffen:


----------



## Brainspiller (12. Juni 2016)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde:
Wie halten eure Cane Creek Inlines?

Meiner im Phantom hatte nach 8 Monaten Luft gezogen.
Kommt das häufiger vor oder hatte ich einfach Pech?


----------



## andrewam (12. Juni 2016)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde:
> Wie halten eure Cane Creek Inlines?
> 
> Meiner im Phantom hatte nach 8 Monaten Luft gezogen.
> Kommt das häufiger vor oder hatte ich einfach Pech?


Ist leider ein häufiges Problem. Meiner ist gerade aus dem gleichen grund im Service


----------



## brillenboogie (12. Juni 2016)

Mein Inline im Spitfire hatte auch schon außerplanmäßigen Servicebedarf. Würde ihn ja gegen was zuverlässigeres tauschen, aber er funktioniert einfach zu gut - wenn er denn funktioniert..


----------



## iceis (12. Juni 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit einem Acros. Erst habe ich das Unterteil getauscht und letztlich das Oberteil. Hat alles nicht geholfen. Mit dem Reset war direkt Ruhe. Ich vermute der Kunststoffklemmring am Oberteil war die Ursache. Bei Acros erklärte man mir das der Gabelschaft minimal Über-/Untermaß habe ...  Reset funzt jedenfalls ohne Probs. Hast du einen Kunststoffring? Ist der geschlitzt? Der könnte das Geräusch verursachen.



Acros sagte dir sicher das der Schaft Untermaß hat, bei Übermaß wäre ja eher kein Spiel vorhanden (außer der Klemmring hat Überübermaß, sozusagen^^)
Gestern Abend wollte ein Kumpel eine FOX 40 in sein Demo verbauen.
Damit die untere Gabelkrone beim einlenken nicht ans Unterrohr andockt (weil Specialized extremst mitgedacht hat.....) hat er extra eine untere externe Steuersatzschale von "Reset" mit 17mm Bauhöhe verbaut, für teuer Geld, wo sich schnell herausgestellt hat das der beiliegende Gabelkonusring Übermaß hat.

Es ist also leider Fakt das man sich nicht einbilden braucht das etwas gut ist nur weil es teuer ist.

Wollt ich nur mal anmerken damit diejenigen die sich einen Resetsteuersatz kaufen im Hinterkopf haben das auch hier nicht garantiert ist das es 100% auf Anhieb passt.


----------



## fibbs (12. Juni 2016)

Ich darf doch noch mal?


----------



## Mr.A (12. Juni 2016)

bin bisher immer am besten mit den günstigen FSA Steuersätzen, oder auch Ritchey, oder aktuell dem Hope im Spitfire gefahren. Wirklich schlecht fand ich bisher nur den Acros, da sich der Kunstoffring-Kompressionsring sich einfach nicht zerstörungsfrei demontieren läßt...Reset / Chris King usw. sind in meinen Augen Geldverschwendung. Ist so oder so ein Verschleißteil.


----------



## deralteser (12. Juni 2016)

Mr.A schrieb:


> bin bisher immer am besten mit den günstigen FSA Steuersätzen, oder auch Ritchey, oder aktuell dem Hope im Spitfire gefahren. Wirklich schlecht fand ich bisher nur den Acros, da sich der Kunstoffring-Kompressionsring sich einfach nicht zerstörungsfrei demontieren läßt...Reset / Chris King usw. sind in meinen Augen Geldverschwendung. Ist so oder so ein Verschleißteil.


Hatte bislang nie Probleme mit einem zerstörten Kunststoff-Kompressionsring. Hatte die Gabel schon 2 x raus aus dem Rahmen und alles super bis jetzt. Hast doch eh einen Ersatzring dabei und bei Bedarf sind sie günstig bei Acros zu bekommen.
Mit FSA als günstigen Vertreter hatte ich auch nie Probleme. Ist aktuell absolut sorgenfrei im Darkside verbaut. Über sowas wie Chris King habe ich noch nie nachgedacht - finds ziemlich unnütz die Kohle so aus dem Fenster zu schmeißen. Ist aber nur meine Meinung. Jeder so wie er mag.


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Juni 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> Acros sagte dir sicher das der Schaft Untermaß hat, bei Übermaß wäre ja eher kein Spiel vorhanden (außer der Klemmring hat Überübermaß, sozusagen^^)
> Gestern Abend wollte ein Kumpel eine FOX 40 in sein Demo verbauen.
> Damit die untere Gabelkrone beim einlenken nicht ans Unterrohr andockt (weil Specialized extremst mitgedacht hat.....) hat er extra eine untere externe Steuersatzschale von "Reset" mit 17mm Bauhöhe verbaut, für teuer Geld, wo sich schnell herausgestellt hat das der beiliegende Gabelkonusring Übermaß hat.
> 
> ...


Bei Übermaß am Schaft hat man nach ein paar Abfahrten wiederkehrendes Spiel, weil sich der Klemmring rausdrückt. So mal die Theorie von Acros. Bei Untermaß am Schaft hat man so oder so Spiel. Acros bietet dann Kunstoffringe mit Über- oder Untermaß um die Fertigungstoleranzen am Schaft auszugleichen. Ich war auch überrascht.  Kann man auch hier bissel was rauslesen. Das es bei mir der Gabelkonus war will ich auch nicht ausschließen. Hauptsache jetzt läuft's mit dem Reset. Der baut auch schön flach. Beim Spitfire is ein Hope drin. Bis jetzt 1A Funktion.

Hier noch SPAM für die Galerie. Heute wurde ich einige Male brutal geduscht. Man beachte den Regenbogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (12. Juni 2016)

Ich fahre in meinem Rune auch einen von Acros mit diesem Kunststoffring. Ließ sich super montieren und ist bisher absolut unauffällig.

So unterschiedlich können die Erfahrungen sein


----------



## iceis (13. Juni 2016)

@21XC12 und alle anderen.
Wusst ich jetzt nicht das es sogar extra welche mit Über oder Untermaß gibt.
Toleranzen können aber noch immer auch bei einem Teil was extra mit Unter oder Übermaß gefertigt ist auftreten, zumindest würde ich mich auch darauf nicht verlassen das es dann passt.

Von Reset kann man jedenfalls sagen das die Abdichtung schon sehr gut ist.
Wie gesagt kann man eben auch da einen Steuersatz erwischen wo "aus Erfahrung von letztens" ein Gabelkonus auf dem Gabelschaft Spiel hat.

Zuvor hatte ich noch nie von derartigen Problemen im Umfeld gehört.
Daher ist das wohl wirklich selten der Fall und auch einfach Pech wenn man genau so ein Teil eingekauft hat.


----------



## HansDampf89 (13. Juni 2016)

Hat vielleicht jemand Interesse sein Spitfire in Größe L gegen mein Rune in L (schwarz )
Zu tauschen?


----------



## nullstein (13. Juni 2016)

Ich muss gesundheitsbedingt leider mein Rune auflösen. Wer also Interesse an einem 2014er L Rahmen in grün (inkl CCDB Air und evtl Pike) hat, kann sich gern bei mir melden. Anzeige kommt sobald ich den Umzug verdaut habe.
Sorry für OT.
Der Nachfolger wird hier dann natürlich präsentiert.


----------



## trailterror (13. Juni 2016)

Hat zwar nix spezifisches mit Banshee zu tun; ich frag trotzdem mal, da hier sich doch sehr kompetente leute tummeln:

Gibt es aus rein fahrtechnischer sicht gründe (inwiefern fährt es sich anders) die gegen ne kombi:

27,5'' Boost Gabel mit 26'' Laufrad vorne sprechen? 

Ist wegen nem rad einer bekannten


----------



## tokla4130 (13. Juni 2016)

@trailterror  Also ich  fahre ne 27,5" Gabel mit 26" Laufrad, allerdings kein Boost. Durch die größere Einbauhöhe im Vergleich zur 26er Gabel ist der Lenkwinkel um ca.  0,5 Grad flacher geworden! Mir gefällt das so ganz gut.
Hab mal gelesen pro cm mehr Einbauhöhe -> ca. 0,5 Grad flacherer Lenkwinkel.
Inwieweit sich Boost auswirken könnte kann ich nicht sagen...


----------



## BrotherMo (13. Juni 2016)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ich muss gesundheitsbedingt leider mein Rune auflösen. Wer also Interesse an einem 2014er L Rahmen in grün (inkl CCDB Air und evtl Pike) hat, kann sich gern bei mir melden. Anzeige kommt sobald ich den Umzug verdaut habe.
> Sorry für OT.
> Der Nachfolger wird hier dann natürlich präsentiert.



Was los?? Gute Besserung?!


----------



## trailterror (13. Juni 2016)

tokla4130 schrieb:


> @trailterror  Also ich  fahre ne 27,5" Gabel mit 26" Laufrad, allerdings kein Boost. Durch die größere Einbauhöhe im Vergleich zur 26er Gabel ist der Lenkwinkel um ca.  0,5 Grad flacher geworden! Mir gefällt das so ganz gut.
> Hab mal gelesen pro cm mehr Einbauhöhe -> ca. 0,5 Grad flacherer Lenkwinkel.
> Inwieweit sich Boost auswirken könnte kann ich nicht sagen...



Ja, danke schon mal. Frage die noch bleibt ist ob das plus an breite beim fahren in ner form auffällt oder nicht...


----------



## nullstein (13. Juni 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Was los?? Gute Besserung?!


Bandscheibenvorfall in der BWS und dazu seit 6 Monate unklare Schmerzen im Brustkorb und am Schwertfortsatz. Daher habe ich entschieden, dass ich kein Bike mehr vom Kaliber eines Rune brauche. 
Danke für die Genesungswünsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (13. Juni 2016)

Shit... Gute Heilung....


----------



## trailterror (13. Juni 2016)

nullstein schrieb:


> Bandscheibenvorfall in der BWS und dazu seit 6 Monate unklare Schmerzen im Brustkorb und am Schwertfortsatz. Daher habe ich entschieden, dass ich kein Bike mehr vom Kaliber eines Rune brauche.
> Danke für die Genesungswünsche.



Bzgl rücken. Versuchs (ganz banal) mit regelmässiger (ich weiss, ist lästig) rückenschule, 5x die woche 30minuten.

Kann ungemein helfen


----------



## FastFabi93 (13. Juni 2016)

Gute Besserung @nullstein. Bandscheibenvorfall ist echt scheiße, durfte ich selber schon in der Familie erleben ...

Auf dass du bald wieder auf dem Rad sitzt


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juni 2016)

Alles Gute !


----------



## soulslight (13. Juni 2016)

@HansDampf89 : du hast eine pm


----------



## iceis (14. Juni 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hat zwar nix spezifisches mit Banshee zu tun; ich frag trotzdem mal, da hier sich doch sehr kompetente leute tummeln:
> 
> Gibt es aus rein fahrtechnischer sicht gründe (inwiefern fährt es sich anders) die gegen ne kombi:
> 
> ...



Boost ist steifer - größere Auflagefläche der Endkappen
Speziell vorne 115x15 anstatt 100x15 wegen der Reifenfreiheit die für so einen 3" Reifen halt nötig ist.

Wichtig wäre halt das bei diesem 26er Laufrad die Möglichkeit gegeben ist größere Kappen zu verbauen, zum nachkaufen oder halt selbst drehen oder drehen lassen. Sonst wirds nix mit mehr Steifigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (14. Juni 2016)

nullstein schrieb:


> Bandscheibenvorfall in der BWS und dazu seit 6 Monate unklare Schmerzen im Brustkorb und am Schwertfortsatz. Daher habe ich entschieden, dass ich kein Bike mehr vom Kaliber eines Rune brauche.
> Danke für die Genesungswünsche.


Von mir auch alles, alles Gute! Lass Dich nicht unterkriegen!


----------



## frogmatic (14. Juni 2016)

nullstein schrieb:


> Bandscheibenvorfall in der BWS und dazu seit 6 Monate unklare Schmerzen im Brustkorb und am Schwertfortsatz. Daher habe ich entschieden, dass ich kein Bike mehr vom Kaliber eines Rune brauche.
> Danke für die Genesungswünsche.


Auer! 

Auch von mir gute Besserung... aber vom radeln kommt das nicht, oder?


----------



## 21XC12 (14. Juni 2016)

@nullstein auch von mir beste Genesungswünsche. Hatte auch über Monate so starke Schmerzen das ich mich morgens nur noch aus dem Bett rausrollen konnte. Mit der Zeit wird's schon besser werden. Bei mir wurde es besser als ich die Hoffnung bereits aufgegeben hatte.


----------



## 21XC12 (14. Juni 2016)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand Interesse sein Spitfire in Größe L gegen mein Rune in L (schwarz )
> Zu tauschen?


MY? Reach?


----------



## nullstein (14. Juni 2016)

@All:
Danke für die netten Worte.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich spätestens nächste Saison wieder auf dem Rad sitze. Aber dann vermutlich mit weniger FW und größeren Rädern. Aber weiterhin Banshee


----------



## HansDampf89 (14. Juni 2016)

Auch von mir gute Besserung. Das grüne würde mir ja auch gefallen 

@21XC12 MY 2015 den Reach kann ich dir Grad nicht sagen, lässt sich ja aber nachschauen

Und weil Galerie
Jetzt mit schwarzer Feder an Dämpfer


----------



## freetourer (14. Juni 2016)

nullstein schrieb:


> @All:
> Danke für die netten Worte.
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich spätestens nächste Saison wieder auf dem Rad sitze. Aber dann vermutlich mit weniger FW und größeren Rädern. Aber weiterhin Banshee



Auch von mir gute Besserung.

Hört sich nach Phantom oder Prime an. 

Allerdings haben auch diese Banshees nicht unbedingt eine eingebaute Bremse - eher im Gegenteil. 

Und da ja Galerie:









Falls jemand Interesse an dem Phantom (Größe L, lediglich 10 Touren im Mittelgebirge sturzfrei gefahren) hat - steht evtl. zum Verkauf. 

Ich verkleinere meinen Bike-Bestand und bleibe bei Prime als Fully zum Ballern + weiteres Fully für Alpencross + Hardtail (Last FastForward) für Hometrails.


----------



## Brainspiller (14. Juni 2016)

Ich würde die Short Travel AWK aus dem Phantom nehmen falls die einzeln gehen darf.
Du hattest doch eine verbuat, oder?


----------



## sirios (14. Juni 2016)

@freetourer warst du Samstag zufällig auch in Stromberg ?


----------



## freetourer (14. Juni 2016)

Ertappt. 

War auf der Rückreise vom Biketrip Pfalz - Vinschgau - Gardasee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (14. Juni 2016)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ich muss gesundheitsbedingt leider mein Rune auflösen. Wer also Interesse an einem 2014er L Rahmen in grün (inkl CCDB Air und evtl Pike) hat, kann sich gern bei mir melden. Anzeige kommt sobald ich den Umzug verdaut habe.
> Sorry für OT.
> Der Nachfolger wird hier dann natürlich präsentiert.


Auch von meiner Seite aus eine gute Genesung!!! Hoffen wir mal dass Du bald wieder uneingeschränkt dabei bist  



trailterror schrieb:


> ... Gibt es aus rein fahrtechnischer sicht gründe (inwiefern fährt es sich anders) die gegen ne kombi:
> 27,5'' Boost Gabel mit 26'' Laufrad vorne sprechen? ...


In der Theorie sollte das kein problem sein. Die Boost/650B Gabel baut halt etwas höher, was, wie schon erwähnt, den LW + SW ca. 0,5 Grad abflacht und das Tretlage einige wenige Millimeter anhebt.
Wichtiger wird wohl eine Boost-Nabe sein, mit entsprechend breiteren Nabenflanschen und passendem Sitz der Bremsscheiben. Breitere Kappen könnten funktionieren, aber da die Bremsaufnahme ja auch weiter außen ist, müsste man hier ordentlich spacern. Ob das so gut ist ... ? Zum Plus an Steifigkeit kann ich nichts sagen ...


----------



## sirios (14. Juni 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ertappt.
> 
> War auf der Rückreise vom Biketrip Pfalz - Vinschgau - Gardasee.



dann hab ich dich gesehen ! Ich war mit dem grünen Rune unterwegs.


----------



## frogmatic (14. Juni 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hat zwar nix spezifisches mit Banshee zu tun; ich frag trotzdem mal, da hier sich doch sehr kompetente leute tummeln:
> Gibt es aus rein fahrtechnischer sicht gründe (inwiefern fährt es sich anders) die gegen ne kombi:
> 27,5'' Boost Gabel mit 26'' Laufrad vorne sprechen?


Wie andere sehe ich auch keine Gründe die dagegen sprechen.
Kommt drauf an wie klein deine Bekannte ist, nicht dass sie mit dem Überstand Schwierigkeiten kriegt.


tokla4130 schrieb:


> @trailterror  Also ich  fahre ne 27,5" Gabel mit 26" Laufrad, allerdings kein Boost. Durch die größere Einbauhöhe im Vergleich zur 26er Gabel ist der Lenkwinkel um ca.  0,5 Grad flacher geworden! Mir gefällt das so ganz gut.
> Hab mal gelesen pro cm mehr Einbauhöhe -> ca. 0,5 Grad flacherer Lenkwinkel.
> Inwieweit sich Boost auswirken könnte kann ich nicht sagen...


So circa, durch den sag hast du ja bei den langen Gabeln auch noch eine Portion Unschärfe... Die 27.5 sollte noch ein paar mm anderen Nachlauf haben, ob man das spürt?

Durch Boost hast du noch etwas günstigere Flanschgeometrie im Vorderrad.
Würde ich (persönlich) allerdings nur machen wenn das Rad standalone ist, und man nicht das Vorderrad mit anderen Rädern hin- und her tauschen will.


----------



## trailterror (14. Juni 2016)

@NoStyle und @frogmatic 

Danke.

Wir habens (ein cheetah XS 26'') mit Boost 27,5'' gabel (revelation) und mit ner boost vorderradnabe geordert. Mal schaun wie's wird. Etwas höheres tretlager kommt gut (ist nämlich ziemlich tief), der LW wäre (mit66') egtl flach genug gewesen, aber wird schon...

Hätts zwar lieber mit ner 26er gabel gehabt, hatte er aber nicht da....
Und gabel bei der bestellung weglassen und sich selbst drum kümmern wäre ein gutes stück teurer geworden :/

Nochmals danke an die helfenden...

@rest sorry fürs off topic


----------



## NoStyle (14. Juni 2016)

@trailterror : Na, das passt schon! 
Stimmt - die (mir bekannten) Cheetah´s haben schon ein sehr tiefes Tretlager. Und wenn man 26" LRS in 650B Gabeln fahren kann, dann geht das auch mit Boost. 
Wir reden hier am Ende über lächerliche 0,5 Grad Geometrieveränderung ...


----------



## 21XC12 (15. Juni 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ertappt.
> 
> War auf der Rückreise vom Biketrip Pfalz - Vinschgau - Gardasee.


Bilder?


----------



## dani08051991 (15. Juni 2016)

Servus,
was für eine Größe würdet ihr beim Spitfire bei 178cm empfehlen?
Einsatzgebiet wären Trails in Tirol, oben eher technisch und unten dann flowiger. Schwanke zwischen M und L.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## 21XC12 (15. Juni 2016)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Servus,
> was für eine Größe würdet ihr beim Spitfire bei 178cm empfehlen?
> Einsatzgebiet wären Trails in Tirol, oben eher technisch und unten dann flowiger. Schwanke zwischen M und L.
> 
> Gruß Daniel


Reach 430 vs 455! Da zählen mehrere Aspekte. Persönliche Vorlieben, Körperbau, ... wieviel Reach hat dein aktuelles Bike? Würdest du dir mehr/weniger Reach wünschen als beim deinem aktuellen Bike? Ich fahre mit 184 ein L MY14 mit 452 Reach und 50er Vorbau. Haltung ist schon eher gestreckt als aufrecht was auch der flachen Front geschuldet ist. Und das trotz 30er Riser und Spacerturm unterm Vorbau. Ich könnte es mir auch mit einem 30er Vorbau vorstellen, aber hab's noch nicht getestet. Ich hab auch einen längeren Oberkörper und etwas kürzere Beine. Ein M lässt sich in technischen Passagen womöglich leichter händeln. Am besten wäre wohl probesitzen oder noch besser ne Testfahrt im Gelände. Woher kommst du denn? Vielleicht findet sich hier jemand aus deiner näheren Umgebung. Aber wenn du keine racige, gestreckte Position magst würde ich schon eher Richtung M gehen. 430 ist immernoch ausreichend lang. Banshee empfiehlt bei deiner Größe auch M (bis 183) und L erst ab 180. Also wenn du mich fragst M.


----------



## dani08051991 (15. Juni 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Reach 430 vs 455! Da zählen mehrere Aspekte. Persönliche Vorlieben, Körperbau, ... wieviel Reach hat dein aktuelles Bike? Würdest du dir mehr/weniger Reach wünschen als beim deinem aktuellen Bike? Ich fahre mit 184 ein L MY14 mit 452 Reach und 50er Vorbau. Haltung ist schon eher gestreckt als aufrecht was auch der flachen Front geschuldet ist. Und das trotz 30er Riser und Spacerturm unterm Vorbau. Ich könnte es mir auch mit einem 30er Vorbau vorstellen, aber hab's noch nicht getestet. Ich hab auch einen längeren Oberkörper und etwas kürzere Beine. Ein M lässt sich in technischen Passagen womöglich leichter händeln. Am besten wäre wohl probesitzen oder noch besser ne Testfahrt im Gelände. Woher kommst du denn? Vielleicht findet sich hier jemand aus deiner näheren Umgebung. Aber wenn du keine racige, gestreckte Position magst würde ich schon eher Richtung M gehen. 430 ist immernoch ausreichend lang. Banshee empfiehlt bei deiner Größe auch M (bis 183) und L erst ab 180. Also wenn du mich fragst M.


Danke schonmal 
Ich komm aus Tirol, Pitztal. Wenn mich mal wer Probesitzen oder sogar fahren lassen würde wär natürlich super. Ist vieleicht mal wer in Nauders? 
Zur Zeit hab ich 442 Reach beim Canyon Strive in L und das find ich mit 40er Vorbau eigentlich sehr gut. Liegt eben genau zwischen M und L Spitty. Beim L hab ich etwas Angst das ich im technischen Bereich Probleme habe, wobei 13mm mehr jetzt warscheinlich auch nicht die Welt sind...
Hmmm schwierig schwierig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (15. Juni 2016)

Wie oben schon beschrieben zählen die pers. Vorlieben etc.
Als Hinweis: Ich fahre bei 180cm und 50mm Vorbau einen M-Rahmen.
Körperbau: "Durchschnitt". Nichts länger/kürzer als es sein soll  ..höhö


----------



## 21XC12 (15. Juni 2016)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit hab ich 442 Reach beim Canyon Strive in L und das find ich mit 40er Vorbau eigentlich sehr gut.


Strive mit 442 + 40 = Spitfire M 430 + 50 oder Spitfire L 455 + 30 

Entweder 2mm weniger oder 3mm mehr.  Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual!

Und Nauders ... würde ich gerne mal für ein verlängertes Wochenende hochkommen.


----------



## dani08051991 (15. Juni 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Strive mit 442 + 40 = Spitfire M 430 + 50 oder Spitfire L 455 + 30
> 
> Entweder 2mm weniger oder 3mm mehr.  Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual!
> 
> Und Nauders ... würde ich gerne mal für ein verlängertes Wochenende hochkommen.


Radstand ist hald dann noch der Unterschied.
Strive L 1187mm
Spitfire L 1191mm
Spitfire M 1166mm

Da ist das L auch recht ähnlich zum Strive und da hat ich bis jetzt auch keine Probleme im technischen.

Ich hoff drauf das mich vieleicht mal wer eine Proberunde drehen lässt, so kann ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden...

Nauders kann ich dir nur empfehlen


----------



## dani08051991 (16. Juni 2016)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Ich hoff drauf das mich vieleicht mal wer eine Proberunde drehen lässt, so kann ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden...


Ok hab mich doch schon entschieden hab jetzt ein gebrauchtes 2015er M in Raw bestellt


----------



## freetourer (16. Juni 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Bilder?



Sorry - wurden keine gemacht.


----------



## RoastRider (16. Juni 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Sorry - wurden keine gemacht.



Dann warst du auch nie unterwegs! 

Sehr schade. War bestimmt geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (16. Juni 2016)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Ok hab mich doch schon entschieden hab jetzt ein gebrauchtes 2015er M in Raw bestellt


Denke das wird schon passen!


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Juni 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Sorry - wurden keine gemacht.


Schade! Aber dafür wurde dann umso mehr gefahren.


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Juni 2016)

@Dani: denke auch das passt so, habe auch ein 15er in M und es passt grade so, Sattel vorne und 35mm Vorbau bei 178cm.Hätte auch nix gegen ein Spitty in S 
L wäre MIR definitiv zu groß. ..


----------



## soulslight (16. Juni 2016)

@Dani, @PORTEX77: So unterschiedlich kann Geschmack sein. Ich bin ewig kurze bis mittlere Reachwerte gefahren und habe jetzt ein Spitty in L, bei eigenen 178cm, mit einem 40er Vorbau und bis auf den evtl. Wunsch nach mehr, bin ich super zufrieden mit dem Bike, gerade weil es so lang ist. Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich den "offiziellen" Reach mit einer 160er Gabel verkürzt und den Stack erhöht habe. Auch um enge Kehren geht es gut. Man muss halt gut über'm Lenker stehen und darf sich nicht verleiten lassen zu weit nach hinten zu gehen. Aber das ist schon auch Philosophie.
Und vor nicht all zu langer Zeit habe ich einen mittleren Reach verteidigt.


----------



## frogmatic (17. Juni 2016)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> @Dani: denke auch das passt so, habe auch ein 15er in M und es passt grade so, Sattel vorne und 35mm Vorbau bei 178cm.*Hätte auch nix gegen ein Spitty in S*
> L wäre MIR definitiv zu groß. ..


Doch, hättest du, glaub mir 

Ich habe einen relativ geraden Lenker an einem 55er Vorbau, so passt's dann, sonst wäre es zu kurz, und ich bin 173.

Ich habe S halt wegen der Rahmenhöhe genommen, ideal wäre ein Rune in M gewesen, vermutlich. aber da war mir das Sattelrohr wieder zu lang.


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Juni 2016)

@frogmatic
Ok hätte ich anders eingeschätzt. Ich sitze gerne aufrecht...
Danke fürs Feedback! !


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Juni 2016)

Mal ne andere Frage an alle:
Hab mein Spitfire umgebaut auf 1x11 (Version 1 mit Rohloff war zu träge), vorne 28er Kettenblatt (Garbaruk).
Die Kette läuft jetzt sehr knapp an der UNTERSEITE der Kettenstrebe lang, besonders im zweiten Teil der Kassette (Gang5-11).
Schaltverhalten ist super aber bei dauerhafter Nutzung wird die Kettenstrebe wohl auch mit Schutz irgendwann Schaden nehmen.
Wer weiss Rat?

P.S.: C-guide o.ä. würden die Kette eher 'nach unten' wegdrücken (also genau falschrum sozusagen), eine untere Leitrollenführung ist auch nicht das richtige, die holt die Kette ja noch mehr zur Strebe als sie eh schon ist....:-(
mit der Rohloff vorher gings, da war aber n 32er Blatt vorne...


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Juni 2016)

abkleben....


----------



## lakekeman (17. Juni 2016)

Slapper Tape:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/MarshGuard/Slapper-Tape-Kettenstrebenschutz-p40724/


----------



## RoastRider (17. Juni 2016)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage an alle:
> Hab mein Spitfire umgebaut auf 1x11 (Version 1 mit Rohloff war zu träge), vorne 28er Kettenblatt (Garbaruk).
> Die Kette läuft jetzt sehr knapp an der UNTERSEITE der Kettenstrebe lang, besonders im zweiten Teil der Kassette (Gang5-11).
> Schaltverhalten ist super aber bei dauerhafter Nutzung wird die Kettenstrebe wohl auch mit Schutz irgendwann Schaden nehmen.
> ...




Eine Leitrollenführung holt zwar die Kette näher an die Ks, hält die Kette allerdings auch straffer, daß sie Richtung Schaltwerk weniger auf und ab springt. Um die Ks zusätzlich zu schützen natürlich auch einen Schutz wie Klappertape, Schlauch oder so ein Neoprending.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (17. Juni 2016)

28er Blatt?  ...einfach mal 1-2 Gabeln mehr Spinat futtern, dann klappt´s auch mit ´nem 30er Blatt und die "Wiese ist wieder blumig"  


Allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## mikefize (17. Juni 2016)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Slapper Tape:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/MarshGuard/Slapper-Tape-Kettenstrebenschutz-p40724/



Oder Lenkerband:
http://sm-parts.net/product_info.php?info=p200_cinelli-jelly-lenkerband-transparent.html


----------



## frogmatic (17. Juni 2016)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> @frogmatic
> Ok hätte ich anders eingeschätzt. Ich sitze gerne aufrecht...
> Danke fürs Feedback! !


Gerne! 
War übrigens nicht nur mein Eindruck, @scylla ist auch mal drauf gefahren, als noch der 45mm Vorbau mit dem 12° Syntace Lenker dran war, und fand es ebenfalls zu gedrungen.


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Juni 2016)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage an alle:
> Hab mein Spitfire umgebaut auf 1x11 (Version 1 mit Rohloff war zu träge), vorne 28er Kettenblatt (Garbaruk).
> Die Kette läuft jetzt sehr knapp an der UNTERSEITE der Kettenstrebe lang, besonders im zweiten Teil der Kassette (Gang5-11).
> Schaltverhalten ist super aber bei dauerhafter Nutzung wird die Kettenstrebe wohl auch mit Schutz irgendwann Schaden nehmen.
> ...


Statt das zuvor empfohlene Slappertape von Marshguard empfehle ich 3M 2228. Ist identisch zum Slappertape von Marshguard ist aber günstiger und doppelt so breit. Lässt sich auf jedes Maß passend zuschneiden und an jede Form anpassen. Berührt die Kette die Kettenstrebe auch wenn du auf dem Bike sitzt? Dann hilft auch kein Tape sondern nur ein größeres Kettenblatt (oder vielleicht 2x10 bzw 2x11). Fährst du so steile Rampen? 28er find ich schon krass. Bergab wäre mir das deutlich zu wenig. Also 30er sollte doch mindestens sein. 32 finde ich perfekt. Ich fahre aber auch keine langen, steilen Anstiege.


----------



## lakekeman (17. Juni 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Fährst du so steile Rampen? 28er find ich schon krass. Bergab wäre mir das deutlich zu wenig. Also 30er sollte doch mindestens sein. 32 finde ich perfekt. Ich fahre aber auch keine langen, steilen Anstiege.



Herrlicher Beitrag


----------



## nullstein (17. Juni 2016)

Mit dem slapper tape hab ich ziemlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Solange man nur im Trockenen radelt, hält es ganz gut. Wird es allerdings nass, kann man zuschauen, wie es abfällt. Ein Tag im verregneten Harz und schon war es ab. Daher lieber die billo-antistyle-Schlauchlösung.


----------



## lakekeman (17. Juni 2016)

Naja, ich hab gegensätzliche Erfahrungen. Seit 2 Jahren dran und hält einfach, ist schon fast gruselig  Bei normalem gemischten norddeutschem Wetter halt


----------



## Montanez (17. Juni 2016)

Ich klugscheiße hier mal kurz, vielleichts hilfts ja jemandem 
Als jemand der sich tagtäglich mit dem Kleben befasst kann ich nur sagen: Oberflächenvorbehandlung! Sind die Oberflächen nicht absolut sauber und fettfrei kann das nichts werden. Zudem hilft bei Haftklebebändern Druck und Wärme bei der Benetzung. Also nicht in der Garage mit dem kalten Klebeband den kalten Rahmen bekleben. Raumtemperatur. Man kann auch nach dem aufkleben einen Fön hinzuziehen, das Klebeband erwärmen und nochmal ordentlich nachdrücken. Dann hält das auch. Weiterhin braucht auch so ein Haftklebstoff eine ganze Zeit bis er Endfestigkeit erreicht. Zwar wird der in diesem Fall nicht direkt belastet, aber vor 24h nach dem Aufkleben sollte der z.B. keine Nässe sehen.

Genug der Klugscheiße und Offtopic. Melde mich später mit meinem 1. Banshee Rahmen zurück wenn der Postbote denn so will


----------



## RoastRider (17. Juni 2016)

Montanez schrieb:


> Genug der Klugscheiße und Offtopic. Melde mich später mit meinem 1. Banshee Rahmen zurück wenn der Postbote denn so will



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Banshee. Was wird es denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braitax (17. Juni 2016)

Habe auch keinerlei Probleme mit dem Slappertape (benutze das 50mm 3M 2228). Hält bisher Regen und Reinigungen stand


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Juni 2016)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Herrlicher Beitrag


 Ja war etwas widersprüchlich, aber gut wenn die Leute drüber lachen können!  Ich denke man versteht was gemeint ist.


----------



## Cirest (17. Juni 2016)

war heute mit den neuen Hans Dampf und 3 Large Spacern im Inline unterwegs. Steht dem Rad besser, sowohl vom Federverhalten als auch vom Grip in technischen Gefilden.


----------



## Montanez (17. Juni 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Banshee. Was wird es denn?


Ein Hitzkopf...


----------



## svenson69 (17. Juni 2016)

Möchte hier jemand sein Spitfire in Gr.M loswerden?
Farbe wäre mir erstmal egal,nur sollte alles in Ordnung sein


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute,  danke für eure Tipps!
Punkt 1: 28er Kettenblatt
Einsatzgebiet Schwarzwald (und Alpen geplant)
also ja, da sind steile Rampen drin, da helfen auch 2 Spinatdosen nix @frorider[/USER] 
Punkt 2:der ganze Slappertapekram und Co. wird nicht halten!
Habe aktuell n Stück Gartenschlauch( 4cm) quer geschlitzt auf den Teil der Kettenstrebe geschoben der beansprucht wird, das ganze mit Schlauch die Strebe entlang gewickelt, der Schlauch ist nach zwei Ausfahrten schon durch, es bleibt die Frage wie lang das Stück Gartenschlauch noch mitmacht...
Hört sich alles abenteuerlich an mit dem Schlauch, gestaltet sich in der Praxis aber unauffällig ,bei Gelegenheit mach ich mal ein Bild 
Ich fahre im anderen Bike auch ein 28er KB mit 1x11 problemlos,  warum das beim Spitty dermaßen knapp ist weiß ich nicht und hätte ich auch so nicht erwartet. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (18. Juni 2016)

Servus,
nachdem Rahmen und ein Großteil der Anbauteile jetzt da sind bleibt die quälende Frage: Welche Gabel kommt rein? 160mm sollen es sein, eine Pike würde sich natürlich anbieten, sowohl optisch als auch von Funktion und  Gewicht, die ist mir ehrlich gesagt aber im Aftermarket gerade zu teuer und gebraucht bin ich über nichts sinnvolles gestoßen.
Jetzt liest man so einiges über die Mattoc Pro, preislich deutlich attraktiver und gut sein soll sie auch. Optisch weniger ansprechend finde ich, das schwarz in schwarz gefällt mir schon gut.
Ne Rock Shox Yari ist preislich gleich auf, auch offenes Ölbad. All zu viel an Erfahrungen ist noch nicht zu finden. Etwas schwerer, dafür mit Lyrik Casting und Standrohren sicher auch steifer. Komme von einer 36er Talas in 160mm, die Präzision hat mir schon immer gut gefallen an der. KA ob der Unterschied zu spüren oder gar störend ist.
Wer weiß Rat?
Danke schon mal!


----------



## Frorider86 (18. Juni 2016)

@PORTEX77 ...war auch nicht böse gemeint  Ich war auch erst am überlegen, ob 28,30 oder 32er. Bin erst ein 32er gefahren. Habe jetzt aber auf 30er gewechselt, weil ich eben auch Ab und Zu mal alpin unterwegs bin. Ansonsten kurze steile Rampen (Altmühltal, Bergisches Land, Eifel).  Ein Kumpel fährt ein 28er, welches ich mal Probe gefahren bin. Aber da war fährtse ja auf´m "normalen" Trail schon am Limit nach Oben.
Fazit: 30er Blatt passt immer


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Juni 2016)

Ok, dann mach ich was falsch
hier das Bild, eingelegt ist Gang 11, auch bei Belastung/Einfedern ändert sich derAbstand nur unwesentlich(1cm)...


----------



## Braitax (18. Juni 2016)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ok, dann mach ich was falsch
> hier das Bild, eingelegt ist Gang 11, auch bei Belastung/Einfedern ändert sich derAbstand nur unwesentlich(1cm)...



Kette evtl zu lang?


----------



## Frorider86 (18. Juni 2016)

Das sieht schon arg knapp aus. Bei meinem 30er ist da im Verhältnis mehr Platz 
Welches Schaltwerk fährste denn? Langer Käfig?


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Juni 2016)

@Braitax
DAS wäre vielleicht das einzigste, wobei sie eigentlich passen müsste(gerechnet und gezählt am anderen Bike), hab zwei Glieder länger gelassen wegen den Schaltwerkrollen 12 Z.(der Rechner hats für 11er Rollen gerechnet)
ABER: wenn ich mittels Draht die Kette" zwei Glieder kürzer ziehe" verändert sich zwar was aber nicht so das ich sag "so is dat fahrbar"
Ich muss das aber nochmal durchprüfen und auch mal den Dämpfer abhängen,ganz einfedern und dann schauen "wie kurz" ich da gehen kann...
@Frorider86 
x1 11fach, gibt´s doch nur in lang?


----------



## Frorider86 (18. Juni 2016)

Also ich fahre die neue XT Gruppe und Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig. Ich meine das Schaltwerk gibt es auch mit kürzerem Käfig


----------



## freetourer (18. Juni 2016)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> ....
> Punkt 2:der ganze Slappertapekram und Co. wird nicht halten!
> 
> ....



Sorry - das stimmt so nicht.

Wie @21XC12 empfehle ich auch das Mastic Tape.

Damit schütze ich seit Jahren bereits meine Rahmen und speziell bei meinen Banshee Rahmen eben die untere Seite der Kettenstrebe - hält tadellos und musste noch nie ausgewechselt werden. Dämpft auch wirklich perfekt.

Wie von einem anderen User bereits angemerkt einfach sehr gut entfetten, in trockenem warmen Raum verkleben und entsprechend nicht sofort nach dem Verkleben fahren.

Und da ja Galerie direkt mal meine beiden aktuellen Räder, an denen das Mastic Tape auch zu sehen ist.









P.S.: Phantom ist auch zu verkaufen.


----------



## Braitax (18. Juni 2016)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre die neue XT Gruppe und Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig. Ich meine das Schaltwerk gibt es auch mit kürzerem Käfig



Jap, das XT Schaltwerk gibt es auch mit mittleren Käfig....dies habe ich verbaut.


----------



## Custom Waidler (18. Juni 2016)

Ich hab zwar kein Banshee,aber ich kann das Mastic Tape von 3M empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Juni 2016)

@freetourer : es ging mir nicht generell um die Funktionalität des Tapes, nur in meinem speziellen Fall (s.o.) wird es auf gar keinen Fall halten, die Kette klappert nicht sie schleift fast dauerhaft an der Strebe (in meinem Fall)
In allen anderen Fällen zum "normalen" Schutz der Kettenstrebe funktioniert das Zeug sicher gut☺


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Juni 2016)

@Braitax Ich fahr aber kein XT sondern das x1) ich glaub das gibts nur in lang. 
Ich werde aber deinem Gedanken nachgehen und die Kettenlänge nochmal prüfen,  ob sich da nochwas 'klauen ' lässt. War heute wieder unterwegs,  schalten und fahren funktioniert unauffällig...ich werde berichten. ..


----------



## sirios (19. Juni 2016)

Heute leider nicht zum Fahren gekommen, da die Renovierung des Esszimmers meine Aufmerksamkeit erfordert... Dafür hab ich aber mal soweit jetzt alle Teile am Rune auf die ich noch gewartet hab. Einzig mein Vorderrad fehlt noch...

Paar kleine Updates bzw. ersetzte Teile:

Magura I-Spec Adapter nachdem der endlich mal lieferbar ist...
Hans Dampf hinten
neues 42er Ritzel
neue Kette
neue Pedale (sehen aus als würd ich die schon 10 Jahre fahren)
Schmierstoffe in der Gabel sind neu


----------



## tokla4130 (19. Juni 2016)

Ich liebe mein Spitfire einfach...
Handybild von heute


----------



## Montanez (19. Juni 2016)

Sehr geil das Rune.
Ich steh so unglaublich auf dieses grün... aber mein gelbes wird sicher auch schick.
Die Teile trudeln langsam ein.
Einzig mit der Gabel bin ich noch nicht weitergekommen....


----------



## nullstein (19. Juni 2016)

@sirios:
1A Gerät! Das blutet mir gleich wieder das Herz, dass mein Rune gehen muss.
Falls wer ne 170er Moveloc sucht. Meine brauch ich nicht mehr.
PN


----------



## sirios (19. Juni 2016)

@nullstein tut mir auch echt Leid für dich aber wer weiß vielleicht geht es dir in ein paar Monaten wieder besser und du BRAUCHST dann ein Spitfire oder so ! Ich drücke die Daumen!


----------



## svenson69 (19. Juni 2016)

Heute war Putztag



 

 

Jetzt kann ich es wenigstens wieder einsauen Ich hoff das wars jetzt bald mal mit dem Wasser von oben


----------



## trailterror (19. Juni 2016)

nullstein schrieb:


> @sirios:
> 1A Gerät! Das blutet mir gleich wieder das Herz, dass mein Rune gehen muss.
> Falls wer ne 170er Moveloc sucht. Meine brauch ich nicht mehr.
> PN



Ich würd nicht so "übereilig" alles verkaufen....

In ein paar monaten kann sich das mit dem rücken wieder legen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (19. Juni 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich würd nicht so "übereilig" alles verkaufen....
> 
> In ein paar monaten kann sich das mit dem rücken wieder legen...



Ich habe mir 3Monate nach meinem Bandscheibenvorfall erst mein Rune gekauft 
Der Doc beim MRT meinte ich könnte kein Enduro/Downhill mehr fahren,als ich das meiner Physiotherapeutin erzählte meinte sie nur,das sei kein Problem,solang ich meinen Rücken gut trainiere


----------



## trailterror (19. Juni 2016)

Genau!

Da gibts von bis...

Der eine sagt sinngemäss: mach nix mehr und verbring den rest deines lebens auf der couch.

Und es gibt solche die sagen, stärk deinen rücken und mach alles worauf du bock hast; hauptsache bleib in bewegung


----------



## nullstein (19. Juni 2016)

Sorry aber solche Ferndiagnosen sind nicht immer richtig und zielführend. Mir hat niemand gesgat, dass ich aufhören soll. Es ist mein Körper, der mir sagt, dass ich pausieren bzw. aufhören muss. Ich trainiere viel und abwechslungsreich. Aber wenn ich nach jeder Abfahrt Schmerzen habe und am Ende des Tages kaum aufrecht sitzen kann, dann möchte ich mir nicht anhören, dass man halt den Rücken trainieren muss.


----------



## trailterror (19. Juni 2016)

Sollte auch nicht als ferndiagnose herhalten. Klar sind die einzelnen fälle unterschiedlich.

Sollte auch eher als aufmunternd verstanden werden 

Ist womöglich ein temporärer  zustand, welcher nicht ewig gleich bleibt, sondern veränderbar ist 

Nur nicht die hoffnung verlieren


----------



## frogmatic (20. Juni 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Nur nicht die hoffnung verlieren


----------



## jammerlappen (21. Juni 2016)

Die schöne Geschichte mit noch mehr Banshees: hier

Nebenbei möchte ich für jeden Südtirol-/Bozenbesucher die Touren von und mit Werner (www.rideonmtb.it) empfehlen. Epic shit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (21. Juni 2016)

schöner Bericht!


----------



## Adam1987 (22. Juni 2016)

Jetzt mit neuer Reverb und Manitou McLeod. Leider derzeit mit hässlichem MarshGuard, dank dem tollen Sommer  .


----------



## Masberg (23. Juni 2016)

optisch gesehen.... gefällt mir nicht wg. der Gabelfarbe..... Aber das ist auch wieder nur Geschmackssache. Wenn es für dich passt, dann


----------



## san_andreas (23. Juni 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Jetzt mit neuer Reverb und Manitou McLeod. Leider derzeit mit hässlichem MarshGuard, dank dem tollen Sommer  .



Sehr geiles Rad !


----------



## Mr.A (23. Juni 2016)

wie macht sich der MC Leod?


----------



## Adam1987 (23. Juni 2016)

Mr.A schrieb:


> wie macht sich der MC Leod?



Ich teste ihn gerade gegen den CCDB CS Air. Ein Bikeparkbesuch und 3 Touren bei leider feuchten Bedingungen hab ich bisher durch.

Mein Kaufgrund für den McLeod war die OnTheFly verstellung der Druckstufe. Auf einer üblichen Tour habe ich verschiedene Trails, von steilen technische verblockten Trails, zu flowigen Sprungtrails. Das Setup des CCDB ist immer ein Kompromis, entweder man stellt ihn so ein das er viel Traktion auf den technischen Trails erzeugt, dann aber auf den flowigen Trails der Popp fehlt, oder andersrum unsensibel im technischen dafür poppig bei sprüngen. Im Bikepark ist es genauso das man mal solche und solche Stecken fährt. Der ClimbSwitch des CCDB verstellt leider auch gleichzeitig die Zugstufe, deshalb taugt diese verstellung nicht dafür.

Im offenen Modus ist der Mcleod enorm traktionsstark und sensibler als der CCDB, spricht besser auf kleine Unebenheiten an. Es dauert etwas bis man die Einstellung der Zugstufe getroffen hat, tendenziell wie bei Manitou immer üblich im stand gefühlt zu schnell einstellen, dann passts beim fahren. Man kann mit den vier Druckstufen stufen je nach trail schön spielen und man merkt zwischen jeder Stufe deutliche Unterschiede. Von komplett plüschig bist extrem straff. Die dritte Stufe nutze ich für flowige trails mit Sprüngen, der Hinterbau sackt bei Wellen so kaum durch und man verliert so keine speed, sondern kann durch pushen noch viel flüssiger durch anlieger und wellen gehen.

Mir hatte er mit der normalen Luftkammer bei meinem 80kg zu viel progession und ich hab selbst bei stumpfen Landungen im Flat noch 12-15mm Dämpferhub über gehabt. Abhilfe schafft die KingCan, also eine zusätzliche Luftkammer welche man mit Dichtungen zum einen je nach geschmack halbieren kann um die progession zu erhöhen, außerdem kann man auch mit volumenspacern arbeiten. Mit der KingCan nutze ich jetzt den vollen Hub, bis auf 3mm reserve welche durch einen inneren Anschlagelastomer besonders verstärkt werden.

Derzeit tendiere ich dazu den Mcleod zu behalten, da er nichts schlechter macht als der CCDB. Wenns trockener ist werde ich ihn allerdings nochmal gegen den CCDB im vergleich antreten lassen.

Ich machte mir vor dem Kauf auch sorgen das evtl. druch die geringere Ölmenge der Dämpfer bei sehr langen Abfahrten keine konstante Dämpfung hätte und Temperaturpobleme kriegen könnte. Die Sorge nahm mir allerdings @MiWisBastelbude der den Dämpfer im Spitfire fährt und auch auf den langen anspruchsvollen Abfahrten im Bikepark Wales keine Veränderung der Zugstufe bemerkte.

Wirklich ein sehr gutes Teil zu einem sehr fairen Preis. Manitou sollte einen Piggyback-Dummy dran bauen, damit er sich noch besser verkauft. Ich glaub viele Leute stört die Optik eines "Röhrchens" in einem 160mm Bike.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (23. Juni 2016)

Bisher ist der McLeod auch bei mir im Spitty im besten Sinne unauffällig. Gefällt mir besser, als der Inline vorher. Ansprechverhalten sehe ich bei mir wie Adam es auch beschreibt.
Der kleine Dämpfer hat die blauen (bis zu 4.2km lang), roten und schwarzen Abfahrten im Bikepark Wales mit 110kg Fahrer (fahrfertig incl. Rucksack) ohne spürbare Dämpfungs-Veränderungen mit gemacht.
Insbes. auf den schwarzen trails hat der Dämpfer schon gut Arbeit zu leisten, es war warm, staubtrocken und man konnte gut laufen lassen.





Ich nutze im Spitty mit meinem Gewicht auch haargenau den vollen Hub (auf Tour idr. 3mm Endanschlagsreserve, im Park wird alles voll genutzt, auf Terrys Belly hab ich 2 mal in Anliegern allein durch die Kompression voll genutzt).

Hab nen McLeod jetzt auch im Rune, am Wochenende muss er dann auf Tour und im Park auch zeigen, wie er sich gegen den CCDB CS schlägt.
Ich teste den erstmal mit normaler can.
Da ich zum einen im Spitty mit meinem Gewicht beim McLeod auch voll nutze und zum anderen im Rune jetzt beim CCDB CS schon trotz Umbau auf kleine Kammer und einem Spacer und nur 16mm sag auch permanent mit dem Ring auf Anschlag bin.
Die hohe Endprogression der kleinen McLeod Can könnte also zu so nem Oger wie mir gut passen.

Werde dann auch berichten.



Edit: Is ja Gallerie hier....also als Ergänzung diese Handy-Schnappschüsse aus einem unerwartet staubigen Wales.






Und weil es der beste Name für nen climb-trail überhaupt ist (Tag 2 sind wir dann geshuttled):


----------



## HansDampf89 (23. Juni 2016)

Ich verkaufe meinen schwarzen Rune '15 Rahmen in Größe L. 
Falls jemand Interesse hat, PN


----------



## Mr.A (23. Juni 2016)

Danke für die Eindrücke vom McLeod, hört sich ja gut an...und schöne Bilder aus Wales


----------



## dani08051991 (23. Juni 2016)

Der Mcleod klingt ja sehr gut, vorallem für den Preis. Fahrt ihr den Standard Tune oder wurde der fürs Spitfire angepasst?
Kann man beim McLeod den Service selber durchführen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (23. Juni 2016)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Der Mcleod klingt ja sehr gut, vorallem für den Preis. Fahrt ihr den Standard Tune oder wurde der fürs Spitfire angepasst?
> Kann man beim McLeod den Service selber durchführen?



Der Standard tune passt sehr gut, zumindest hatte ich jetzt nicht das verlangen etwas ändern zu müssen. Den Service kann man selber machen. Der kleine Service zum abschmieren geht ohne spezialwerkzeug und dauert ca. 15min wenn man sich zeit lässt. Für nen kompletten rebuild braucht man spezialwerkzeuge, welche man allerdings bei hayes kaufen kann.

Was halt irgendwo nicht in den Kopf will, ist dass ein so ein einfach und klassisch aufgebautes Federbein min. Gleichgut oder besser arbeitet als so ein komplexes Hightech teil wie der Ccdb.


----------



## dani08051991 (23. Juni 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Der Standard tune passt sehr gut, zumindest hatte ich jetzt nicht das verlangen etwas ändern zu müssen. Den Service kann man selber machen. Der kleine Service zum abschmieren geht ohne spezialwerkzeug und dauert ca. 15min wenn man sich zeit lässt. Für nen kompletten rebuild braucht man spezialwerkzeuge, welche man allerdings bei hayes kaufen kann.
> 
> Was halt irgendwo nicht in den Kopf will, ist dass ein so ein einfach und klassisch aufgebautes Federbein min. Gleichgut oder besser arbeitet als so ein komplexes Hightech teil wie der Ccdb.


Das klingt ja wirklich sehr sehr gut. Mal schauen wie ich mit dem Fox CDT zufrieden bin, aber ohne ihn gefahren zu sein will ich ihn irgendwie jetzt schon austauschen, schon alleine wegen dem hässlichen Kashim und weil ich Fox irgendwie nicht mag


----------



## Masberg (24. Juni 2016)

Frisch geduscht nach der Feierabendrunde bei 35° und matschigen Trails.
Ein paar Veränderungen gab es in den letzten 14 Tagen:
Umrüstung auf 1fach mit 28er oval Garbaruk in Kombi mit 11-40 XT + 45er One Up
Race Face Cinch Kurbel 170 (endlich kein permanter Wurzel- oder Steinkontakt) 

Was man nicht sieht: Die DVO Diamond Gabel hat nun keinen Spacer mehr und 160mm Federweg. 
Der DB Air hat zwecks Progression zwei große Spacer in die Luftkammer implantiert bekommen.
Alles in allem: Geiler Tag trotz schwüler Hitze, das neue Setup gefällt, "das Banshee ist prime"


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (24. Juni 2016)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Der Mcleod klingt ja sehr gut, vorallem für den Preis. Fahrt ihr den Standard Tune oder wurde der fürs Spitfire angepasst?
> Kann man beim McLeod den Service selber durchführen?



Ich fahre im Spitty und jetzt auch im Rune den Standardtune des McLeod.
Im Spitty passt das für mich sehr gut, im Rune ist er frisch drin, muss ich am we testen.

Man kann versuchen von den empfohlenen Monarch tunes Rückschlüsse zu ziehen:
Keith sagt im Monarch low tune for plushness, midtune for more damping and better pedality.
Er empfiehlt m compression / l rebound.

Deckt sich mit meinen Vorlieben im Spitty und Rune. (Plushness geht mir eh komplett am Allerwertesten vorbei, bin mehr so der Grobmotoriker und mags direkt und straff)
Dämpfungsbasetune McLeod passt mir - id.r. fahre ich bergab den 2. click von offen, auf pedalierlasteigen trails den 3. click, Rebound fahr ich recht weit offen (ähnliche Charakteristik wie an meinen Mattocs in den beiden Rädern).


----------



## n4ppel (24. Juni 2016)

Ist zwar eine Galerie, aber Fragen sind hier ja erlaubt. 

Ich bin sehr zufriedener Primebesitzer. 

Allerdings habe ich seit geraumer Zeit ein Problem mit einem knackendem Hinterbau.
Das Knacken tritt nur auf wenn eine kräftigere Kettenspannung anliegt. Besonders im Wiegetritt auf einem der kleineren Ritzel.
Oder auch gerne Berg hoch.

Wenn ich im Stehen den den Hinterbau arbeten lasse, tritt es nicht auf.

Ich habe den Hinterbau schon komplett auseinandergenommen gereiningt und gefettet. Alle Lager überprüft und mit etwas mehr Fett versehen,
so dass sie länger halten.

Tretlager wurde geprüft und Pedale auch mal getauscht.
Dies hat alles keine Abhilfe geschaffen.

Was mir dabei allerdings aufgefallen ist, war das die Kontaktflächen des unteren Links nicht ganz "plan" sind. Sah so aus, als ob etwas abgefeilet wurde.
Könnte dies die Ursache sein oder habt da andere Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß n4ppel


----------



## iceis (24. Juni 2016)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Ich fahre im Spitty und jetzt auch im Rune den Standardtune des McLeod.
> Im Spitty passt das für mich sehr gut, im Rune ist er frisch drin, muss ich am we testen.
> 
> Man kann versuchen von den empfohlenen Monarch tunes Rückschlüsse zu ziehen:
> ...



Wieviel Druck fährst du in den Reifen?
Tubeless oder mit Schlauch?


----------



## Masberg (25. Juni 2016)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Ist zwar eine Galerie, aber Fragen sind hier ja erlaubt.
> 
> Ich bin sehr zufriedener Primebesitzer.
> 
> ...


Kassette bzw FreilaufKörper sind ebenfalls eine gute knackquelle


----------



## MK_79 (25. Juni 2016)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Ist zwar eine Galerie, aber Fragen sind hier ja erlaubt.
> 
> Ich bin sehr zufriedener Primebesitzer.
> 
> ...




Schau dir mal die Lager an und die Bolzen. Vielleicht hat sich ein Lager in den Bolzen gefressen. Dann brauchst du beides und es ist Ruhe.


----------



## n4ppel (25. Juni 2016)

@Masberg Schaue ich mir mal an, wäre eine Option, welche ich noch nicht in betracht gezogen habe
@MK_79 Lager und Bolzen sind alle soweit in Ordnung. Ist ja grad mal 650 km alt der Hobel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (25. Juni 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> Wieviel Druck fährst du in den Reifen?
> Tubeless oder mit Schlauch?




Parklaufradsatz am Rune Schlauch. Alle anderen Laufradsätze Spitty und Rune tubeless.
Druck je nach Karkasse, UNtergrund und Wetterlage.
Hinten ist das dann je nach Reifen um 2-2.1 Bar. (Exos auf Tour, DH Karkassen im Park)
Vorne zwischen 1.5 (verstärkte Karkassen wie Michelin  Reinforced, SG usw. auf Tour) bis 1.8 Bar (Exo auf Tour, DH Karkassen im Park)


----------



## dani08051991 (25. Juni 2016)

Es ist daaaa


----------



## deralteser (25. Juni 2016)

Glückwunsch....dieses gebürstete und lackierte RAW ist in meinen Augen immer noch das Beste finish!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (26. Juni 2016)

So, zurück ausm Park mit Rune/McLeod.

Das Ding bleibt drin.
Habt nicht eine Situation gehabt, wo ich gedacht hab "hier hättest du ne bessere Linie mit dem CCDB gehalten" oder hier wärste schneller gewesen.
Hab nie an das Ding gedacht. War genau so unauffällig, wie im im Spitty bei mir.
Technisches / rumpeliges aber auch Sprünge, alles passte ohne, dass es was auszusetzen gab.
16.5-17.0mm Sag.
Druckstufe ganz offen, Zugstufe ca. 30-40% drin.
Normale kleine Can.
Auf Flowstrecken nutze ich auf jeder Abfahrt bis auf 3mm Hub (Endbumber-Beginn).
Im DH und im Slopestyle nutze ich den Hub jedesmal kompett (Ring fällt nicht runter, ist aber im allerletzten Milimeter).

Eine einzige Sache nervt (hatte ich vereinzelt auch im Spitty), da werd ich mich mal an Manitou wenden:
Jedesmal im Steinfeld und auf den Wurzelteppichen rappelt die Druckstufe von ganz offen 3 clicks Richtung zu.
Muss ne stärkere Feder/Arretierung rein.


----------



## Montanez (26. Juni 2016)

Es ist fertig 
Einmal entlüften weil eine Olive sich verklemmt hatte und die bremse undicht war, dann gehts auf die Trails!


----------



## deralteser (26. Juni 2016)

Montanez schrieb:


> Es ist fertig
> Einmal entlüften weil eine Olive sich verklemmt hatte und die bremse undicht war, dann gehts auf die Trails!



Super das Spitty! Absolutes Sorglospaket für den Megaspaß! Lass es rennen!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (26. Juni 2016)

Montanez schrieb:


> Es ist fertig
> Einmal entlüften weil eine Olive sich verklemmt hatte und die bremse undicht war, dann gehts auf die Trails!



Sehr geiles spitty. Mein tipp für die Pike: 2 Tokens, 20%sag und Druckstufe 3/4 zu, zugstufe eher schnell.

Fahr ich so im Remedy und die Gabel funktioniert so top.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (26. Juni 2016)

Montanez schrieb:


> Es ist fertig
> Einmal entlüften weil eine Olive sich verklemmt hatte und die bremse undicht war, dann gehts auf die Trails!




Sehr schönes Spitty.
Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Montanez (26. Juni 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Sehr geiles spitty. Mein tipp für die Pike: 2 Tokens, 20%sag und Druckstufe 3/4 zu, zugstufe eher schnell.
> 
> Fahr ich so im Remedy und die Gabel funktioniert so top.


Es ist jedoch eine Yari!
Musste ein wenig aufs Budget schauen und habe viele einschlägige Meinungen gehört das die sehr gut funktionieren soll. Falls ich unzufrieden sein sollte geht immer noch ein Dämpfer Update für den Aufpreis zur Pike, das min ebenso potent sein soll. Und sie ist noch steifer


----------



## deralteser (26. Juni 2016)

Montanez schrieb:


> Es ist jedoch eine Yari!



Na und? Ist doch klasse! Dann bin ich sehr auf eine kurze Meinung nach ausgiebigen Fahrten gespannt. Die Yari finde ich auch interessant. Preis ist super und wenn man es umbedingt für nötig hält, ist ein Upgrade schnell gemacht. Haste alles richtig gemacht! Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel!


----------



## FastFabi93 (26. Juni 2016)

War heute Nachmittag jemand von euch am Ende des Ü30 im Deister unterwegs ?

Habe dort ein gelbes Spitty mit weißer Gabel gesichtet. Das einzige andere Banshee das ich bislang in freier Wildbahn beobachten konnte


----------



## Montanez (26. Juni 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Na und? Ist doch klasse! Dann bin ich sehr auf eine kurze Meinung nach ausgiebigen Fahrten gespannt. Die Yari finde ich auch interessant. Preis ist super und wenn man es umbedingt für nötig hält, ist ein Upgrade schnell gemacht. Haste alles richtig gemacht! Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel!


Danke!
Ich bin auch sehr gespannt.
Nehme gerne noch Tipps zum DB inline an. Fahrergewicht 73 plus den üblichen spökes den man so trägt.


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Juni 2016)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> War heute Nachmittag jemand von euch am Ende des Ü30 im Deister unterwegs ?
> 
> Habe dort ein gelbes Spitty mit weißer Gabel gesichtet. Das einzige andere Banshee das ich bislang in freier Wildbahn beobachten konnte


jupp, wir haben dort mal vorsichtige gehversuche auf den hometrails unternommen. ich weiß jedesmal nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll, wenn ich absteige, denn da geht noch soooo viel mehr....


----------



## FastFabi93 (26. Juni 2016)

Also ich persönlich bin meistens am Grinsen, wenn ich von meinem Rune steige. Das Bike zwingt einen dermaßen dazu schnell zu fahren, dass man dafür eigentlich einen Waffenschein bräuchte 

Vielleichz triftt man sich ja mal und kann zusammen eine Runden drehen 

Und jetzt wieder Bilder (hab leider selber keins).


----------



## 2o83 (28. Juni 2016)

Nach zwei Mal Rune bleibt nun doch das Spitfire.


----------



## ollinist (28. Juni 2016)

Mein Banshee Spitfire wurde in Rheinbach aus dem Radgeschäft
Peloton gestohlen, falls jemand hinweise hat, bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (28. Juni 2016)

Shit.


----------



## deralteser (28. Juni 2016)

ollinist schrieb:


> Mein Banshee Spitfire wurde in Rheinbach aus dem Radgeschäft
> Peloton gestohlen, falls jemand hinweise hat, bitte melden.



Doppelte Kastration für den Penner!!!


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Juni 2016)

Das Fahrrad eines Mannes sollte tabu sein für einen anderen! 
Ätzend sowas


----------



## iceis (28. Juni 2016)

Bekannten sein Radladen wurde auch mal ausgeraubt, gab keine Probleme mit der Versicherung und das Geld war recht schnell am Start.
Is zwar jetzt nicht hilfreich aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und ich würde darauf hoffen Geld durch die Versicherung für ein neues identisch aufgebautes Spitfire zu bekommen.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (28. Juni 2016)

Im Gegensatz zu den ganzen geilen Fullys hier wahrscheinlich ne Gurke.. Aber für mich reichts!


----------



## FastFabi93 (29. Juni 2016)

Banshee ist Banshee


----------



## Boa-P (29. Juni 2016)

Demnächst dann auch zusammengebaut. Besten Dank an @pro-wheels


----------



## Montanez (29. Juni 2016)

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen ob und wenn ja wie viele Volume Spacer ab Werk im DB Inline stecken?
Und wie fahrt ihr eure im Spitty?
Danke


----------



## andrewam (29. Juni 2016)

@Montanez http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbinline/base-tunes
Da steht alles zum tune des Spitfires drin

In einem neuen Inline stecken keine Spacer, ausser natürlich du hast den Dämpfer zum Bike gekauft. Dann sind die Spacer drin. Amsonsten sind 2 grosse im Lieferunfang enthalten. Fürs Spitfire brachst du 2 kleine. Also 2 von 5 Streifen vom grossen Spacer abschneiden.

Ich fahre mein Tune ziemlich nahe an dem was Banshee empfiehlt. Nur eher ein bisschen mehr HSC und LSC unf ein bisschen weniger LSR. HSR hab ich gleich gelassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (29. Juni 2016)

ollinist schrieb:


> Mein Banshee Spitfire wurde in Rheinbach aus dem Radgeschäft
> Peloton gestohlen, falls jemand hinweise hat, bitte melden.



Rheinbach?  53359 Rheinbach? ...gibt es ein anderes überhaupt 
Grüße aus Euskirchen. Ahso...ich habe das Rad nicht  Werde die Augen aufhalten


----------



## Braitax (29. Juni 2016)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Rheinbach?  53359 Rheinbach? ...gibt es ein anderes überhaupt
> Grüße aus Euskirchen. Ahso...ich habe das Rad nicht  Werde die Augen aufhalten



Ja dann, Grüße aus Weilerswist


----------



## Frorider86 (29. Juni 2016)

@ollinist Das Bild habe ich mal bei mir in den Gruppen rum geschickt 
@Braitax Hehe...sehr schön. Da bleiben wir ebenfalls mal in Kontakt 

Da denkt man, man ist hier in der Gegend der Banshee-Außenposten, dabei hocken die Banshee-Membeer nur 2-3 Straßen weiter


----------



## deralteser (29. Juni 2016)

Die Banshees werden langsam überall mehr....so soll es sein


----------



## dani08051991 (30. Juni 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Denke das wird schon passen!



Der M Rahmen passt super! Fahr ihn jetzt noch mit einem 60er vorbau den ich rumliegen hatte welcher aber noch von einem 50er ersetzt wird.
Das Rad fährt sich echt extrem geil egal ob bergauf, schnell bergab oder technisch bergab. Nur der Fox CDT taugt mir nicht so wirklich, der rauscht durch den mittleren Federwegsbereich sehr schnell durch... werde wahrscheinlich auch mal den Mc Leod testen.

Foto gibts dann wenn alle Teile angekommen sind


----------



## DC. (30. Juni 2016)

Spricht irgendwas dagegen 26" in den 650b-Dropouts zu fahren? Wenn ich meinen Rahmen erhalte, ist mein größerer Laufradsatz noch nicht da. Ich möchte aber trotzdem schon mal fahren und für 1,5 Monate nicht extra die 26"-Dropouts kaufen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (30. Juni 2016)

Spricht gar nix dagegen.
Sind nur 10mm mehr Kettenstrebe, sonst unterscheiden sich die dropouts eh nicht (sprich keine Höhenanpassung).

Die 2016er Modelle sind von der Tretlagerhöhe auf 27.5 angepasst und liegen halt auf 26 Zoll Rädern schön tief. (ist aber kein Problem, mein 2016er Rune steht auch auf 26ern)
Im Spitty fahr ich 27.5er Laufräder in den kurzen 26er dropouts.
Alles kann, nix muss quasi.


----------



## jammerlappen (30. Juni 2016)

DC. schrieb:


> Spricht irgendwas dagegen 26" in den 650b-Dropouts zu fahren? Wenn ich meinen Rahmen erhalte, ist mein größerer Laufradsatz noch nicht da. Ich möchte aber trotzdem schon mal fahren und für 1,5 Monate nicht extra die 26"-Dropouts kaufen....


Wann bekommst du es denn? Bin ja schon gespannt, waas du sagst


----------



## DC. (30. Juni 2016)

27,5er in 26dropouts? Interessante Sache, vll sollt ich auch nur 26er nehmen, oder kann man dann irgendeine Einstellung mit 27,5 nicht mehr fahren?

@jammerlappen:
Gemach, gemach...kommt schon 


Edit: hab jetzt 650b Dropouts genommen, als Dämpfer kommt auch ein McLeod rein (bin den damals im 301 schon gefahren und weiß was der kann). Kommende Woche wird aufgebaut


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (1. Juli 2016)

DC. schrieb:


> 27,5er in 26dropouts? Interessante Sache, vll sollt ich auch nur 26er nehmen, oder kann man dann irgendeine Einstellung mit 27,5 nicht mehr fahren?



Geht alles wie gehabt. 
Ich hab bisher 27.5er Trailkings und 27.5er Minion SS in den 26er dropouts gehabt.
Fahren ja viele im MTBR auch so mit diversen 2.3er Reifen.

Unendlich viel Platz für Matsch ist nicht mehr, ne MagicMary oder ähnlich riesige Reifen werden sicher auch eher eng.
Mit den 2.3er TLR Maxxis sind an der engsten Stelle so 10mm Platz.
Ich mag die kurzen Kettenstreben halt lieber.


Sieht bei mir mit dem Minion SS so aus, wie bei dem Kollegen mit dem 27.5x2.3er NeoMoto in 26er Ausfallern hier auf den Bildern ausm MTBR:


----------



## andrewam (1. Juli 2016)

Also bei meinem 2016er Spitfire hab ich mit 650b Dropouts und FlowEx mk2 mit Hans Dampf weniger Platz als du auf den Bildern mit den 26zoll dropouts. da ist weniger als 1cm Platz und somit wird da nix aus 26zoll Dropouts.

Hab jetzt extra nochmal die Kettenstrebenlänge nachgemessen und ist definitiv 437mm also 650b in der Low position

Bzw ist das auf dem bild ein 2013er oder 2014er Rahmen wegen der Schweissnaht am Hinterbau. Das wurde ab 2015 aus einem Stück gefertigt

Nur das du jetzt keine 26er Dropouts kauft und dann die ernüchterung kommt..


----------



## MK_79 (1. Juli 2016)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 506781
> Nach zwei Mal Rune bleibt nun doch das Spitfire.


Sehr schönes  Teil!
Wie macht sich der Evol Fox?


----------



## MK_79 (1. Juli 2016)

Das Rune mal ordentlich durch die Gegend getrieben.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (1. Juli 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Also bei meinem 2016er Spitfire hab ich mit 650b Dropouts und FlowEx mk2 mit Hans Dampf weniger Platz als du auf den Bildern mit den 26zoll dropouts. da ist weniger als 1cm Platz und somit wird da nix aus 26zoll Dropouts.
> Hab jetzt extra nochmal die Kettenstrebenlänge nachgemessen und ist definitiv 437mm also 650b in der Low position
> Bzw ist das auf dem bild ein 2013er oder 2014er Rahmen wegen der Schweissnaht am Hinterbau. Das wurde ab 2015 aus einem Stück gefertigt
> Nur das du jetzt keine 26er Dropouts kauft und dann die ernüchterung kommt..



Ich sagte EXTRA 2.3er TLR Maxxis und 2.2er Conti. (waren auch 57mm ca. auf Subrosa jeweils)
Und EXTRA, dass Schwalbe vermutlich nicht passen.
Die erstgenannten bewegen sich im Bereich 55-57mm Breite und ebenso moderater Bauhöhe. Die dicken Schwalbe Ballonreifen im Bereich 60+mm bei ebenso großer Bauhöhe, das dürfte aber allgemein bekannt sein.
Mit nem Schwalbe würde ich das gar nicht erst versuchen, war mir klar, dass das dann so aussieht wie bei dir.

Mein Spitty ist nen 2015er mit dem einteiligen Stück.
Meines Wissens zum 2016er im Hinterbau unverändert.
Ich fahre die 27.5er 2.3er wie gesagt problemlos.
2.3er Spezi Slaughter geht auch easy.
Wie gesagt, die 57er Klasse halt.


----------



## arghlol (1. Juli 2016)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Meines Wissens zum 2016er im Hinterbau unverändert.


Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Laut Tabelle hat sich die Kettenstrebenlänge verändert:

2016 26'':
Low - 428mm (16.9")  /  Neutral - 426mm (16.8")  /  High - 424mm (16.7")

2015 26'':
Low - 431mm (17")  /  Neutral - 429mm (16.9")  /  High - 427mm (16.8")

Je nach Messmethode (waagerechter Abstand oder tatsächlicher Abstand) kann der Unterschied natürlich auch einfach an dem tieferen Tretlager liegen und er Hinterbau tatsächlich gleich sein.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (1. Juli 2016)

Stimmt, kann beides sein. Aber u.U. sinds tatsächlich nochmal 3mm weniger von 2015 auf 2016.
Also ist meine Aussage, dass sich am hinteren Dreieck nichts geändert hat evtl. nicht richtig.
Danke für den Hinweis.

(Ich dachte ich hätte beim britischen Vertrieb oder von Keith im MTBR irgendwo aufgeschnappt, es wäre gleich gebleiben.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrewam (1. Juli 2016)

Und ich dachte ich muss nicht EXTRA erwähnen das sich was geändert hat EXTRA für dich


----------



## 2o83 (1. Juli 2016)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes  Teil!
> Wie macht sich der Evol Fox?


Einwandfrei. Hatte auch eine normale Luftkammer zum testen da, fühlt sich so aber doch besser an. Allerdings ist die Grundabstimmung der Dämpfung schon auf einen KS-Link/VPP Hinterbau gemacht worden.


----------



## RoastRider (1. Juli 2016)

Erstes spontanes inoffizielles Banshee Treffen! Ich bin am Sonntag in Beerfelden. Wer kommt noch?
Und da Galerie: ich bin zu erkennen an folgendem Hobel:




Bis Sonntag


----------



## Frorider86 (1. Juli 2016)

Geiles Moped 
...mit SC sehr nice. Ich kann mich nicht von meiner Dorado trennen

Sry, kann leirder nicht kommen....Lernstress


----------



## Hrabnar (1. Juli 2016)

Nachdem die MT Trail endlich da ist...vorerst fertig.


----------



## trailterror (1. Juli 2016)

arghlol schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Laut Tabelle hat sich die Kettenstrebenlänge verändert:
> 
> 2016 26'':
> Low - 428mm (16.9")  /  Neutral - 426mm (16.8")  /  High - 424mm (16.7")
> ...



Also soweit ich weiss hatte das 14er (15er war doch gleich?) folgende KS Längen

429-426-422


----------



## arghlol (1. Juli 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Also soweit ich weiss hatte das 14er (15er war doch gleich?) folgende KS Längen
> 
> 429-426-422


Das war das Rune. Das war schon immer etwas kürzer hinten als das Spitfire.


----------



## trailterror (1. Juli 2016)

Richtig 

War im falschen film


----------



## Cirest (1. Juli 2016)

heute wieder eine stolperbiketour gemacht. 1000hm getreten 1000hm getragen und abwärts 500hm auf dem trail effektiv gefahren . die 29" in alpinem gelände sind dennoch ein genuss. war allein unterwegs, heute hat der elan nur für statisches posen gereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (2. Juli 2016)

Hat hier evtl jemand den direkten Vergleich zwischen Phantom und Prime? Laut HP sind beiden von der Geo recht nah beieinander. Das Phantom hat etwas mehr reach, aber dafür etwas weniger Stack. Ich komme ja vom Rune und empfand es immer als zu niedrig vom Stack her. Bin es am Ende mit 20mm Spacer unterm Vorbau und 40mm Rise gefahren. Eine blöde Lösung, da gerade durch die 20mm Spacer der Reach verkürzt wird.
Was ich suche:
Ein Trailbike für entspannte Touren und Option auf ordentlich bergab (sobald mein Rücken wieder mitspielt), auf dem ich, entgegengesetzt zum Rune, entspannt sitzen kann und das mehr Vortrieb generiert. Ich tendiere ja zum Phantom. Finde aber die 24mm mehr Stack am Prime sehr gut.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.
Danke.
Und wer nen Phantom Rahmen in L (am besten in mint) oder ein Prime in L übrig hat, kann sich gern bei mir melden.


----------



## freetourer (2. Juli 2016)

nullstein schrieb:


> Hat hier evtl jemand den direkten Vergleich zwischen Phantom und Prime? Laut HP sind beiden von der Geo recht nah beieinander. Das Phantom hat etwas mehr reach, aber dafür etwas weniger Stack. Ich komme ja vom Rune und empfand es immer als zu niedrig vom Stack her. Bin es am Ende mit 20mm Spacer unterm Vorbau und 40mm Rise gefahren. Eine blöde Lösung, da gerade durch die 20mm Spacer der Reach verkürzt wird.
> Was ich suche:
> Ein Trailbike für entspannte Touren und Option auf ordentlich bergab (sobald mein Rücken wieder mitspielt), auf dem ich, entgegengesetzt zum Rune, entspannt sitzen kann und das mehr Vortrieb generiert. Ich tendiere ja zum Phantom. Finde aber die 24mm mehr Stack am Prime sehr gut.
> Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.
> ...



Hi.

Ich fahre sowohl Phantom als auch Prime (beides 2015er in Größe L bei knapp 1,80m - 2016er wollte ich bewusst nicht, da mir der Stack zu groß ist). - Ich bin bei beiden Rädern von M auf L gewechselt (inspiriert durch mehrere Probefahrten auf Bikes mit längerem Reach - u.a. Smuggler in L, FastForward in L).

Den Stack muss man ja immer zur angegebenen Gabeleinbaulänge sehen - ich fahre das Phantom mit 140er Pike und das Prime mit 160er Pike, beide ohne Spacer mit Flatbar, Phantom mit 35er Vorbau, Prime mit 45er Vorbau.

Die Schnittmenge zwischen den beiden Rädern ist mit identischen Laufrädern viel zu groß als dass man beide bräuchte. Auf meinen Hometrails hier im Mittelgebirge oder auch in der Pfalz rund um den Kalmit oder auf dem Flowtrail Stromberg (Wild Hog) bin ich mit dem Phantom eigentlich unwesentlich langsamer - ist ja auch eher flowig und auch die Sprünge kann man mit dem Phantom noch gut mitnehmen.

Speziell auf meinen Hometrails fahre ich das Phantom eigentlich lieber, da es sich einfach spritziger und direkter fährt - das Prime bügelt eher alles platt und macht die Trails dann eher schon zu easy. Mit dem Phantom muss ich ein wenig aktiver fahren und werde mehr gefordert - das gefällt mir aber dann auch. Da reichen mir dann aber auch ca. 800g Reifen.

Erst mit anderen Reifen ab 1000g aufwärts (Baron Projekt und Minion 2,5) und anspruchsvollerem Gelände (Latsch, Finale und Gardasee) und den entsprechend längeren Abfahrten sind die Bedingungen eben so, dass ich dann lieber zum Prime greife. Auf dem Roatbrunn, 4er, Tschilli in Latsch oder z.B. auf dem Madonna de LaGuardia liegt das Prime dann merklich satter und die Abfahrten sind weniger anstrengend. Kann man aber auch noch gut mit dem Phantom fahren - allerdings dann ev. etwas langsamer bzw. etwas anstrengender, da man aktiver fahren muss.

Falls Du wirklich ein Phantom kaufen willst wäre meine Empfehlung in jedem Fall die Version mit Inline zu nehmen - ich hatte zuvor den Rahmen mit Monarch, der Hinterbau ist mit dem Inline eine andere Welt. Damit die Pike dann aber mithalten kann brauchte ich dann aber auch noch eine AWK.

Und da ja Galerie:









Und falls Du ein komplettes Phantom suchst:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/799881-banshee-phantom-mod-2015-gr-l


----------



## nullstein (2. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Worte. Bringt mich erstmal ein gutes Stück weiter. Die Tendenz geht aktuell Richtung Phantom. Der Inline wär zunächst auch mein Favorit, allerdings liest man sehr häufig von Problemen mit dem Dämpfer. Mein CCDB Air CS im Rune läuft ohne Probleme und macht einen überragenden Job. Daher sagt mein Bauch rein intuitiv, dass der Inline die besser Wahl wäre. Auch wenn es 300€ ggü dem Monarch sind. Die vielen Problemberichte schrecken jedoch etwas ab. Ist der Hinterbau vom Phantom wirklich so viel besser mit Inline, so das es sich lohnt den Aufpreis zu zahlen und das Risiko der Probleme eingeht?

Danke für das Angebot mit dem Komplettrad,aber ich suche nur Rahmen und Gabel.


----------



## freetourer (3. Juli 2016)

nullstein schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Worte. Bringt mich erstmal ein gutes Stück weiter. Die Tendenz geht aktuell Richtung Phantom. Der Inline wär zunächst auch mein Favorit, allerdings liest man sehr häufig von Problemen mit dem Dämpfer. Mein CCDB Air CS im Rune läuft ohne Probleme und macht einen überragenden Job. Daher sagt mein Bauch rein intuitiv, dass der Inline die besser Wahl wäre. Auch wenn es 300€ ggü dem Monarch sind. Die vielen Problemberichte schrecken jedoch etwas ab. Ist der Hinterbau vom Phantom wirklich so viel besser mit Inline, so das es sich lohnt den Aufpreis zu zahlen und das Risiko der Probleme eingeht?
> 
> Danke für das Angebot mit dem Komplettrad,aber ich suche nur Rahmen und Gabel.



Hi.

Ich kann da ja nur für mich sprechen - vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand anderes mit einem Phantom, der auch Monarch und Inline gefahren ist.

Für mich ist der Unterschied so groß, dass ich immer zum Inline raten würde. Mit dem Monarch musste ich viel mehr Sag als mit dem Inline fahren sonst war der Hinterbau viel zu progressiv, spezielle die Zugstufe ist aber viel schlechter als beim Inline. Durch die getrennte HSR und LSR kriegt man den Hinterbau zum Bügeln ohne dass das Bike nach Sprüngen kickt.

Vielleicht ist der Inline etwas anfälliger als andere Dämpfer - meist melden sich aber ja eben nur Leute mit Problemen.

Über den Verkauf von nur Rahmen/Dämpfer/Steuersatz/Gabel können wir auch gerne reden - dann am besten besser per PM.


----------



## deralteser (3. Juli 2016)

Megafette Grüße aus Frankreich. Heute angekommen....looking for Megavalance 2016



 



Ich vermute, es werden weitere Bilder folgen....


----------



## Frorider86 (3. Juli 2016)

Geil...viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (3. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank


----------



## RoastRider (4. Juli 2016)

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg! 
Ich bin gespannt und fieber mit dir!
Es darf nicht bei einer Vermutung bleiben, mit den Bildern!


----------



## jammerlappen (4. Juli 2016)




----------



## sirios (4. Juli 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Megafette Grüße aus Frankreich. Heute angekommen....looking for Megavalance 2016
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 508319 Anhang anzeigen 508321
> 
> Ich vermute, es werden weitere Bilder folgen....



Viel Erfolg! Halt mal nach nem orangenen Rune mit Manitou Gabel Ausschau. Die fliegende Eidechse @FlyingLizard wird sich da auch irgendwo rumtreiben


----------



## deralteser (4. Juli 2016)

sirios schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg! Halt mal nach nem orangenen Rune mit Manitou Gabel Ausschau. Die fliegende Eidechse @FlyingLizard wird sich da auch irgendwo rumtreiben



Gerne! Auch Dir viel Spaß!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (4. Juli 2016)

Immer wieder geil anzusehen eure gelben Spittys !


----------



## jammerlappen (4. Juli 2016)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Immer wieder geil anzusehen eure gelben Spittys !


Na, wenn das so ist


----------



## dani08051991 (4. Juli 2016)

Der erste Gipfel mit dem neuen Spitty


----------



## tokla4130 (4. Juli 2016)

@deralteser Fette Unterkunft, fettes Spitfire 
Viel Spass!


----------



## andrewam (4. Juli 2016)

Ich bereue es ab und zu schon fast mir ein schwarzes 2016er geholt zu haben. Sehen echt schick aus eure gelben spittys 

Hier mal mein schwarzes, dazumals noch mit skinwalls. Mittlerweile mit Schwalbe MM/HD kombi und 170er Reverb  DVO und Inline sind beide zur selben Zeit eingeschickt worden wegen defekt bzw knackendem Gabelschaft. Hoffentlich darf ich auch bald wieder fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (4. Juli 2016)

Oben mittig: Der Start der Megavalance auf 3300m.
Heute waren wir auf ca. 2700m und haben die (vermeintliche) Qualistrecke abgecheckt. Hier sind andere Welten im Vergleich zum Ruhrpott. Am liebsten hierbleiben....für immer...



 



 

Dort oben sollte die Quali starten. Ich hätte echt Bock auf nen Massenstart - vielleicht klappts ja mit der Quali...


----------



## Frorider86 (4. Juli 2016)

Wir drücken dir die Daumen 

P.S.: Mit der imaginären Peitsche sind wa alle hinter dir, in der Quali


----------



## Boa-P (4. Juli 2016)

@deralteser viel Glück und bitte weiterhin auf den Laufenden halten mit mehr Bildern


----------



## deralteser (4. Juli 2016)

tokla4130 schrieb:


> @deralteser Fette Unterkunft, fettes Spitfire
> Viel Spass!



Wir sind in Huez, unterhalb von Alpe de - Huez. Da finden sich viele, viel traumhafte Domizile. Sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Juli 2016)

@deralteser 
Viel Erfolg!!


----------



## fibbs (5. Juli 2016)

Hey Leute!

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich in Deutschland Flip Chips für meinen Rune Rahmen bestellen kann? Ich scheine meine verschmissen zu haben. Falls mir jemand von Euch seine (ich brauche die für die oben/unten Einstellung, also mit dem Loch am Rand) verkaufen möchte, wäre ich auch gern dabei.

Danke schön


Christian


----------



## andrewam (5. Juli 2016)

fibbs schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich in Deutschland Flip Chips für meinen Rune Rahmen bestellen kann? Ich scheine meine verschmissen zu haben. Falls mir jemand von Euch seine (ich brauche die für die oben/unten Einstellung, also mit dem Loch am Rand) verkaufen möchte, wäre ich auch gern dabei.
> 
> ...


Schreib mal ein mail an everyday26 die sollten das wohl haben


----------



## Propelleronkel (5. Juli 2016)

Hi Leute! 

Hier mal ein Foto meines Banshee Prime (Gr. L, Jg. 2015), das ich nun seit einem Jahr fahre. Ich liebe das Vertrauen, das mir das Bike gibt (Monstertruck-Feeling... ).



 

Beim Dämpfer habe mich für den DB Inline entschieden und bin soweit ganz zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich bisher noch nicht viel an den Einstellungen herumgespielt und frage mich, ob ich da noch etwas herausholen könnte. Ich nutze das Prime zu leichten XC- bis zu Enduro-Touren und gelegentlich im Bikepark in den Schweizer Alpen. Ich fahre allerdings eher defensiv und nehme im Bikepark keine grossen Sprünge. Trotzdem ist der O-Ring im Park in der Regel ganz oben (ohne aber dass ich ein Durchschlagen bewusst gespürt hätte).

Hier meine Einstellungen:
HSC: 1
LSC: 7
HSR: 1
LSR: 4
Druck: 120 psi = ca. 15mm Sag
Fahrergewicht: ca. 75kg mit Ausrüstung

Gibt es noch andere die den DB Inline im Prime fahren? Welche Einstellungen fahrt ihr so?


----------



## andrewam (5. Juli 2016)

Propelleronkel schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Hier mal ein Foto meines Banshee Prime (Gr. L, Jg. 2015), das ich nun seit einem Jahr fahre. Ich liebe das Vertrauen, das mir das Bike gibt (Monstertruck-Feeling... ).
> 
> ...


Wie viele Spacer hast du denn verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cirest (5. Juli 2016)

Propelleronkel schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Hier mal ein Foto meines Banshee Prime (Gr. L, Jg. 2015), das ich nun seit einem Jahr fahre. Ich liebe das Vertrauen, das mir das Bike gibt (Monstertruck-Feeling... ).
> 
> ...




ahoi ich fahr auch ein prime (2013er rahmen) mit inline aber einem etwas anderen setup - bei ca 70 kg 
je nach temperatur und strecke kommen dann und wann noch ein paar klicks weg bzw dazu. was ich dazu sagen muss ist, dass meine position auf dem rad recht zentral ist - wenn nicht sogar mit tendenz nach vorne (60mm vorbau). darum fahr ich auch weniger druck im dämpfer.

grundsetup is:
3 large spacer   (kennlinie vom rahmen find ich zu linear!)
104 psi für schnelles gepolter, 98 psi für gemütliches gepolter
HSC: 3 1/2
HSR: 2 2/4
LSC: 9
LSR: 6


----------



## andrewam (5. Juli 2016)

So hab meine Gabel und den Dämpfer wieder zurück und musste gleich mal eine Runde fahren gehen







Und nach der fahrt


----------



## Propelleronkel (5. Juli 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Wie viele Spacer hast du denn verbaut?


Momentan keinen.


----------



## iceis (5. Juli 2016)

Hau mal mindestens einen Großen Sapcer rein, am besten direkt 3 große damit du einen Eindruck von der Bandbreite bekommst.
Und nur damit hier nichts durcheinander kommt, habt ihr euer Setup hier von komplett offen Richtung geschlossen oder umgekehrt gepostet?


----------



## Cirest (5. Juli 2016)

ja ich habs von komplett offen in Richtung geschlossen angegeben.


----------



## deralteser (5. Juli 2016)

Flachlandtiroler aus dem Pott auf 2800 Meter um den Start der Quali abzuchecken


 
#dünne Luft #wasn dat für einer

Der Ausblick - immer wieder schön - wenn man ihn genießen kann 




2 Plattfüsse waren heute drin...



#Schnauze voll  #Erstmal die Aussicht genießen  

Spitty auf 2800 Meter.



#Mitte oben #Start der Megavalance auf 3300 Meter




#für immer #hier bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (5. Juli 2016)

#TubelessRulez

Schicke Bilder ! - Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## deralteser (5. Juli 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> #TubelessRulez
> 
> Schicke Bilder ! - Viel Spaß noch.


Danke! Ja, darüber habe ich heute das erste mal wirklich ernsthaft nachgedacht.


----------



## zweiheimischer (6. Juli 2016)

das teil, das mein lv 301 ausgeweidet hat, von hinten in artgerechter umgebung:


----------



## Propelleronkel (6. Juli 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> Hau mal mindestens einen Großen Sapcer rein, am besten direkt 3 große damit du einen Eindruck von der Bandbreite bekommst.
> Und nur damit hier nichts durcheinander kommt, habt ihr euer Setup hier von komplett offen Richtung geschlossen oder umgekehrt gepostet?


Meine Angaben sind auch von offen nach geschlossen. 

Das mit dem Spacer werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal testen. 

Wo seht ihr denn die Vor- und Nachteile wenn ich das Luftvolumen verkleinere? Ist der Banshee-Prime Hinterbau so linear, dass er zusammen mit einer grossen Luftkammer fast zu linear werden kann? Wie gesagt schlägt bei mir der Dämpfer nicht so durch, dass es mir negtiv aufgefallen wäre. Insofern weiss ich nicht, ob ich eine stärkere Progression brauche.


----------



## Cirest (6. Juli 2016)

*Propelleronkel *
nachteil wäre, dass du bei gleichem dämpfungssetup den federweg nicht so schnell ausnützt und der vorteil, dass der dämpfer bei weniger luftdruck/ mit mehr sag zu fahren ist und nicht so leicht durchschlägt. der effekt bzw der unterschied hält sich aber in grenzen. 

beim inline merk ich das durchschlagen auch nie (mit oder ohne spacer). bei mir (und wohl auch bei vielen anderen) is das auch eine "psychische" sache, wenn der federweg beim fahren mehrmals vollkommen ausgenützt wird. manche wollen da noch reserven (was bei 130mm schwer zu bewerkstelligen ist) bzw wird der dämpfer etwas stärker belastet bei den durchschlägen?!


----------



## iceis (7. Juli 2016)

Propelleronkel schrieb:


> Meine Angaben sind auch von offen nach geschlossen.
> 
> Das mit dem Spacer werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal testen.
> 
> Wo seht ihr denn die Vor- und Nachteile wenn ich das Luftvolumen verkleinere? Ist der Banshee-Prime Hinterbau so linear, dass er zusammen mit einer grossen Luftkammer fast zu linear werden kann? Wie gesagt schlägt bei mir der Dämpfer nicht so durch, dass es mir negtiv aufgefallen wäre. Insofern weiss ich nicht, ob ich eine stärkere Progression brauche.



Dein Setup scheint ja für dich nicht verkehrt zu sein da du ja eigentlich auch zufrieden damit bist sagst du.
Um zu versuchen "FÜR DICH" mehr rauszuholen kommst du nicht drum herum mal auszuprobieren wie sich der Dämpfer mit 3 großen Spacern aber dafür mit mehr Sag fährt.

Der größte Vorteil den ich sehe ist das durch 3 große Spacer eine höhere Endprogression gegeben ist wodurch man effektiver Pushen kann.
Kommt halt in erster Linie auf die Strecken und den Fahrstil an ob keine Spacer besser sind als 1 großer oder 3 oder gar 3 kleine.


----------



## deralteser (7. Juli 2016)

Auf dem Weg zum Start der Megavalance.




Pause nach dem Schneefeld. Dieses Jahr liegt mehr Schnee wie 2015.




Heute mal ohne Plattfuß. Mit knapp 2,5 Bar hinten und knapp 2.1 Bar vorne läuft die Kiste sehr gut.




Zwischendurch mal einfach nur den Tag genießen.....

denn das dicke Ende lauert am Freitag: Qualifikationstag




"Schneespiele" vom Feinsten...das Zeug ist weder griffig, noch irgendwie (für mich) schnell fahrbar. Die Spurrillen der anderen Fahrer zu nutzen ist aktuell ganz ok, um überhaupt da oben runterzukommen...


----------



## trailterror (7. Juli 2016)

Die spannung steigt 
einen geilen sturzfreien run wünsch ich dir


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Juli 2016)

Ich auch!


----------



## MK_79 (7. Juli 2016)

@deralteser Viel Spaß und nichts kaputt machen. Mein Neid ist mit Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Juli 2016)

Viel Erfolg und alles Gute


----------



## rzOne20 (8. Juli 2016)

Mein Kollege bei der 2ten Ausfahrt mit seinem Rune seit er von einem 2010er KTM Lycan  umgestiegen ist. Er fühlt sich sichtlich wohl im anspruchsvollem Gelände:


----------



## deralteser (8. Juli 2016)

Qualizeit Mega 2016:
Platz 79 in Lauf 3
Fahrtzeit: 27.11min
In meiner Klasse Masters 30 hab ich den 28sten Platz geschossen. Bin zufrieden....und fix und fertig...
Hoffe, es reicht für die Amateurklasse.....das werden wir gleich erfahren.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (8. Juli 2016)

Glückwunsch und großen Respekt !


----------



## deralteser (8. Juli 2016)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und großen Respekt !


Vielen Dank. Jetzt wird erstmal einer gehoben.
Hab auch ne Menge Videomaterial. Das wird zu hause in Ruhe aufbereitet. Für Interessierte setze ich hier gerne nen Link.


----------



## deralteser (8. Juli 2016)

Amateurklasse ist von Platz 71 bis 94.
Bedeutet: Knapp an Proklasse vorbei....darauf erstmal Bier!!!

Edit:
Mit Proklasse meine ich die Challengerklasse.


----------



## freetourer (8. Juli 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Amateurklasse ist von Platz 71 bis 94.
> Bedeutet: Knapp an Proklasse vorbei....darauf erstmal Bier!!!



Saustark !

Glückwunsch


----------



## tokla4130 (8. Juli 2016)

@deralteser


----------



## deralteser (8. Juli 2016)

Bin ich echt froh drüber. Dann hab ich morgen Frei und muss erst Sonntag an den Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Juli 2016)

Sehr geil, freut mich sehr für dich 
Jetzt trink erstmal ordentlich einen, ruh dich morgen aus, lade die Akkus auf und Sonntag Angriff


----------



## sirios (8. Juli 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Amateurklasse ist von Platz 71 bis 94.
> Bedeutet: Knapp an Proklasse vorbei....darauf erstmal Bier!!!



Hab eben Meldung von @FlyingLizard bekommen. Der muss auch da irgendwo bei dir dann rumstehen. Startet von 75 aus.


----------



## deralteser (8. Juli 2016)

sirios schrieb:


> Hab eben Meldung von @FlyingLizard bekommen. Der muss auch da irgendwo bei dir dann rumstehen. Startet von 75 aus.


Ich halte Ausschau! Bin auf Z1 aufgestellt. Dort sollte er dann auch sein.


----------



## DC. (8. Juli 2016)

Viel Glück den Racern! Sieht nach viel Spaß aus.
Mein Spitty ist fertig:




Geht schon ab, straff, schnell, viel Grip!
Dennoch, ein Bügeleisen, dass alle Unebendheiten vom Boden wegfiltert ists nicht, aber ok.
Frage: wie viele spacer muss ich am Tretlager wo montieren? Habe einen rechts, einen links montiert. Schräglauf auf großem Ritzel ist schon abenteuerlich, Abstand der Kurbeln zur kettenstrebe ist jedoch augenscheinlich gleich.
Habe den McLeod mit Rock Shox Buchsen eingebaut weil ja angeblich alle Hersteller mittlerweile die gleichen Einbaumaße haben, aber Pustekuchen! Der Dämpfer hat vorn wie hinten einen guten Millimeter seitliches Spiel. Jetzt darf ich morgen nochmal zum bikeshop und irgendwelche Ausgleichsscheiben holen....grrrr!


----------



## trailterror (9. Juli 2016)

Moin Leude,

Ist Boost egtl. dabei 142/12 am hinterbau mittelfristig zu verdrängen? ich mein vor allem auch bei nicht plus und nicht 29er bikes?

Hab die 17er bikes bisher nicht so genau verfolgen können.

Dieselbe frage bzgl. Metric dämpfern vs die bisher gängigen dämpfergrössen?

zeichnet sich hier evtl ne konkretere tendenz ab?


----------



## Boa-P (10. Juli 2016)

Moin, 
gestern erste Ausfahrt und hin und weg gewesen, was nen geiles Rad. Ich werde viel Spaß damit haben. Diese Woche wird noch AWK installiert und dann ist das Rad fertig bis aufs weitere. Die Kombination aus Maxxis Shorty vorne und Minion SS hinten, gefällt mir bisher auch ziemlich gut. 


 
Das einzig "Blöde" an dem Rad. Ich glaube keine Handykamera bekommt die Farbe vernünftig abgelichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (10. Juli 2016)

Selbes Problem bei meinem Darkside


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (11. Juli 2016)

Schönes Rune.
Die Kombi Shorty/SS fahr ich am Spitty auch.
Sehr spaßig, vorne business / hinten party.


----------



## jammerlappen (11. Juli 2016)

Welche nimmt man da denn? Und woher? Kenne mich bei Maxxis im Produkt und Händlerdschungel nicht so aus. Und: Wie Dämpfen die so? Rollwiderstand ist für mich hier eher sekundär.


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Juli 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/maxxis-mtb-reifen.542630/

Da steht vieles drin und auch Fragen werden schnell beantwortet. Mir hat's bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen. Beide Bikes Rollen auf Maxxis. 

Spitfire VR DHF TR 2,3 HR DHR II 2,3 TR
Darkside VR DHF 2,4 DH Casing HR HRII 2,4 Exo

Fahre alle tubeless. Finde Maxxis generell sehr gut. Der Shorty is am VR auch nice.


----------



## grey (11. Juli 2016)

@deralteser wie ist es bei dir/euch gelaufen?


----------



## Frorider86 (11. Juli 2016)

Bezüglich Reifenwahl...falls es irgendwie helfen sollte:

Spitfire
VR Maxxis Highroller 2
HR Maxxis Minion SS

Darkside
VR Maxxis Highroller 2
HR Maxxis Minion DHR 2

...wohl eher die klassische Variante 

Edit: Schließe mich der Frage von @grey an!


----------



## Boa-P (11. Juli 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Welche nimmt man da denn? Und woher? Kenne mich bei Maxxis im Produkt und Händlerdschungel nicht so aus. Und: Wie Dämpfen die so? Rollwiderstand ist für mich hier eher sekundär.


Nochmal eine kleine Anmerkung zum Minion SS. Am Wochenende ging bei uns 2-3 richtige Regenschauer runter. Folge davon war, dass der sandige Bode alles zu bieten hatte. Schmierig, Lose, Sandig, erste Schicht fest darunter wieder sandig. Also ein guter Mix. Der Minion SS hat sich da erstaunlich gut geschlagen. Ich weiß nicht ob es nur ein Gefühl ist, aber wenn der Reifen einsackt dann fangen halt die Seitenstollen an zu greifen. Von daher hatte ich nie das Gefühl zu wenig Traktion zu haben und in den Kurven hat der Grip auch nicht gefehlt.
Fahre eine Felge mit 29mm Innenweite, dadurch baut der auch recht breit, trotz 2,3.


----------



## deralteser (12. Juli 2016)

grey schrieb:


> @deralteser wie ist es bei dir/euch gelaufen?



Grad daheim angekommen...

Bei mir hat der Start ganz gut geklappt. Ich hing dem @FlyingLizard irgendwann auch am Hintern  Schönen Gruß nochmals aus dem Ruhrpott! Kurz vor der Hälfte des Hauptrennens ist mir Schaltwerk, Kette und Kettenführung um die Ohren geflogen. Ich bin dann den Rest der Megavalance Chainless gefahren, bzw. habe unter Schnappatmung und Wutausbrüchen geschoben....Abbrechen kam mir nicht in die Tüte...die Mega kann echt zur Materialschlacht ausufern
Aber *genau das* ist die Megavalanche. Du kannst niemals wissen was passiert 



 


Armes Ding:



 

Irgendwas fehlte plötzlich






Fraglich, welcher Felsen der Auslöser war - da gibts zu viele, die in Frage kämen


----------



## grey (12. Juli 2016)

ärgerlich aber solang dir nix passiert ist und du wenigstens noch finishen konntest.. Spaß hats scheinbar trotzdem gemacht. 

war kein guter tag für Schaltwerke auf Banshees, meines ist auch auseinander gefallen.


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Juli 2016)

@grey 
Fährst du dein Darkside in M oder L?

@deralteser 
Glückwunsch das du die Mega bis ins Ziel gefahren bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (12. Juli 2016)

M bei ca. 173/82


----------



## deralteser (12. Juli 2016)

Spitty on fire


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Juli 2016)

mehr!


----------



## deralteser (12. Juli 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> mehr!



Spitty on the rocks


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Juli 2016)

Schöne Pics


----------



## jester81 (12. Juli 2016)

was ist denn das dicke da am Arm für ein Radcomputer?


----------



## deralteser (12. Juli 2016)

jester81 schrieb:


> was ist denn das dicke da am Arm für ein Radcomputer?



Das is nen Flux Kompensator

Das ist die remote control für die Sony Actioncam.


----------



## FlyingLizard (12. Juli 2016)

@deralteser 
beim nächsten mal klappt es garantiert bei uns ohne Defekte bzw. Crash und wir kommen weiter vorne an 

Die Woche war echt mega. Sogar den Cedric durfte ich mal anfassen


----------



## dani08051991 (12. Juli 2016)

@FlyingLizard @deralteser 
Sehr coole Bilder sieht nach viel Spaß aus


Die Raw Rahmen sind pulver beschichtet oder? Sonst hätte ich gern die unteren zwei Zugführung am Unterrohr entfern und einen Carbon Bashguard gebastelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (12. Juli 2016)

Auch geil die Pics!


----------



## Boa-P (13. Juli 2016)

Sehr geile Bilder.


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Juli 2016)

@FlyingLizard @deralteser 

Richtig geile Bilder von euch, danke dafür. 
Weiterhin möchte ich euch nochmal meinen Respekt aussprechen für die Teilnahme und das Durchziehen


----------



## Kharma (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo in die kompetente Runde...

Kurz mal angefragt: Als baldiger Besitzer eines Banshee...
Könnt ihr (außer Slik-Grafiks) eine Firma oder jemanden empfehlen, der die Originalen Decals in verschiedenen Farben anbietet?
Vorzugsweise in Schwarz und natürlich in Originalgröße...
Die HP verweist ja auf die lokalen Händler. Da frage ich auch gerade parallel an.
Aber sonst?

Edit: Das Fahrrad soll nicht umlackiert oder gepulvert werden! Die Decals kämen dann ÜBER die Originalen.

Und ja, coole Bilder hier!


----------



## Schwitzefiks (13. Juli 2016)

Hi,

habe meine bei farbfactory machen lassen.


----------



## freetourer (13. Juli 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Ich teste ihn gerade gegen den CCDB CS Air. Ein Bikeparkbesuch und 3 Touren bei leider feuchten Bedingungen hab ich bisher durch.
> 
> Mein Kaufgrund für den McLeod war die OnTheFly verstellung der Druckstufe. Auf einer üblichen Tour habe ich verschiedene Trails, von steilen technische verblockten Trails, zu flowigen Sprungtrails. Das Setup des CCDB ist immer ein Kompromis, entweder man stellt ihn so ein das er viel Traktion auf den technischen Trails erzeugt, dann aber auf den flowigen Trails der Popp fehlt, oder andersrum unsensibel im technischen dafür poppig bei sprüngen. Im Bikepark ist es genauso das man mal solche und solche Stecken fährt. Der ClimbSwitch des CCDB verstellt leider auch gleichzeitig die Zugstufe, deshalb taugt diese verstellung nicht dafür.
> 
> ...





MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Bisher ist der McLeod auch bei mir im Spitty im besten Sinne unauffällig. Gefällt mir besser, als der Inline vorher. Ansprechverhalten sehe ich bei mir wie Adam es auch beschreibt.
> Der kleine Dämpfer hat die blauen (bis zu 4.2km lang), roten und schwarzen Abfahrten im Bikepark Wales mit 110kg Fahrer (fahrfertig incl. Rucksack) ohne spürbare Dämpfungs-Veränderungen mit gemacht.
> Insbes. auf den schwarzen trails hat der Dämpfer schon gut Arbeit zu leisten, es war warm, staubtrocken und man konnte gut laufen lassen.
> 
> ...





MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Ich fahre im Spitty und jetzt auch im Rune den Standardtune des McLeod.
> Im Spitty passt das für mich sehr gut, im Rune ist er frisch drin, muss ich am we testen.
> 
> Man kann versuchen von den empfohlenen Monarch tunes Rückschlüsse zu ziehen:
> ...





MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> So, zurück ausm Park mit Rune/McLeod.
> 
> Das Ding bleibt drin.
> Habt nicht eine Situation gehabt, wo ich gedacht hab "hier hättest du ne bessere Linie mit dem CCDB gehalten" oder hier wärste schneller gewesen.
> ...



Ich hole noch einmal das Thema McLeod als Dämpfer in Banshee Rahmen hoch.

Am WE bin ich auch endlich mal den McLeod in meinem Prime gefahren, hatte ihn schon länger liegen, wollte aber erst meinen DoubleBarrel Air so einstellen, dass ich damit zufrieden bin um ihne dann als Referenz zu nehmen.

Eingebaut habe ich den McLeod mit Huber Buchsen und der kleinen Luftkammer.

Was etwas negativ auffällt ist die fummelige und recht undefinierte Zugstufenverstellung - da fällt es etwas schwieriger aus einen SweetSpot zu finden.

Ich bin dann einen Teil der Tour erst mit dem CaneCreek Dämpfer gefahren, den 2. größeren Teil dann mit dem Manitou.

Prinzipiell bevorzuge ich im Prime ein SetUp mit etwas mehr SAG und etwas schnellerer Zugstufe. Das SetUp muss nicht maximal plüschig sein - lieber ist mir ein eher strafferes Dämpfungs-SetUp mit mehr Rückmeldung und souveräner Dämpfung bei Vollgas-Sektionen.

Die gefahrene Tour ist ein Sammelsurium meiner Lieblings-Hometrails im Mittelgebirge mit eigentlich allem, was mir Spaß macht: Wurzel- und auch (kurze) Steinfelder, einige gebaute Kicker und Anlieger, natürliche Drops und Absätze die man nicht überrollen kan, schnelle, mittelsteile Off-Camber Sektionen aber auch flache, tretintensive Flow-Trails mit weiten Kurven. Einzelne Abschnitte bin ich mit dem McLeod Dämpfer mehrmals mit unterschiedlicher Druckstufeneinstellung gefahren.

Meine Eindrücke fasse ich mal in einzelnen Punkten zusammen:

- 1. Stufe der Druckpunktverstellung wirkt für mich so nicht brauchbar: Beim Pedalieren im Wiegetritt tritt man fast ungedämpft durch den ganzen Hub, so dass die komplette Antisquat-Kinematik nicht mehr zu spüren ist. Der Dämpfer bietet in dieser Einstellung kaum Gegendruck. Das merkt man dann auch in der Abfahrt - in Anliegern und Kompressionen kaum Gegendruck - bei schnellen Schlägen wirkt das Rad sehr nervös und zappelig. - Fühlte sich fast an wie ein defekter Dämpfer, den ich vor kurzem mal hatte - bei diesem funktionierten weder Zugstufe noch Druckstufe im ersten Drittel des Hubes.

Hier würde ich doch einmal @MiWisBastelbude und @Adam1987 bitten an ihren Bikes mal die Einstellung mit etwas mehr SAG auszuprobieren und darauf zu achten, wie sich der Dämpfer im Wiegetritt oder beim Beschleunigen verhält.

- 2. Stufe der Druckpunktverstellung: Deutliche Veränderung gegenüber der offenen Einstellung, das Durchtreten im Wiegetritt ist quasi nicht mehr vorhanden, der Dämpfer bleibt etwas höher im Federweg und bietet mehr Gegendruck in Anliegern und Kompressionen.

- 3. Stufe der Druckpunktverstellung: Wie zu Erwarten noch einmal straffer, aber auch auf Trails bergab noch sehr gut fahrbar - Vollgas-Sektionen über Wurzeln und Steinfelder werden noch etwas unruhiger, viele schnelle größere Schläge nacheinander werden anstrengender zu fahren - passt aber ganz gut zur ersten geschlossenden Stufe der Pike RCT3 Druckstufe.

Generell habe ich das Gefühl, dass eine Änderung der Druckstufe am McLeod sich auch direkt recht deutlich auf die Zugtufe auswirkt - ich hatte auf der Tour öfter als bei anderen Dämpfern das Bedürfniss an der Zugstufe nachzujustieren.

Mein erstes Fazit: Scheint wirklich kein schlechter Dämpfer zu sein - am Preis gemessen sogar TOP. Dämpft aber mMn nicht so souverän wie ein (gut eingestellter) DoubleBarrel Air oder Inline. Dennoch für Touren und wenn man nicht permanent auf der Jagd nach Strava - Bestzeiten ist völlig ausreichend.

Und da ja Galerie:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (13. Juli 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich hole noch einmal das Thema McLeod als Dämpfer in Banshee Rahmen hoch.
> 
> Am WE bin ich auch endlich mal den McLeod in meinem Prime gefahren, hatte ihn schon länger liegen, wollte aber erst meinen DoubleBarrel Air so einstellen, dass ich damit zufrieden bin um ihne dann als Referenz zu nehmen.
> 
> ...



Servus,

derzeit fahre ich wieder fleißig den CCDB im Rune, nächste Woche dann nochmal den McLeod rein und dann gibts das endgültige Fazit.

Deine Negativpunkte kann ich zum Teile auch so bestätigen. Die Klicklose Zugstufenverstellung ist schon etwas fummelig, aber gibt schlimmeres. Druckstufte offen gibt mir auch nicht genug Gegendruck, ist aber Geschmackssache denk ich mal.

Grundsätzlich hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht das der KS-Link Hinterbau sehr sensibel auf falschen sag reagiert. Lieber zu wenig als zu viel sag. Mit zuviel sag hab ich persönlich das Gefühl das der Hinterbau seine galligkeit im verblockten/rumpeligen verliert und sich irgendwie tod anfühlt.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (13. Juli 2016)

Dito.

Für mich fahren sich Spitty und Rune mit mehr als 13/17mm sag gruselig versumpft , sowohl mit inline, wie auch CCDDB, wie auch den McLeods. Für mich sind 14/18mm merklich und gefallen mir nicht.

Erste Stufe der Druckstufe fahre ich eigentlich nie.
Im Spitty sowieso nie (trails mit trampeln immer mind. 2).
Im Rune im Park auf reinen gravity tracks hab ich zwischen 1 und 2 ein paar mal hin und her gewechselt. Da wäre eine Stufe dazwischen für meinen Geschmack ne nette Sache.
Bin am Ende immer Stufe 2 gefahren.



> wenn man nicht permanent auf der Jagd nach Strava - Bestzeiten ist völlig ausreichend.



Vermutlich mag ich in deshalb. Bin bekennender und militanter Strava Hasser.
(wahrscheinlich bin ich bergab eh einfach so langsam, dass nen McLeod da dann den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett macht..)


----------



## freetourer (13. Juli 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> derzeit fahre ich wieder fleißig den CCDB im Rune, nächste Woche dann nochmal den McLeod rein und dann gibts das endgültige Fazit.
> 
> ...



Ich halte mich da an eine Empfehlung von Keith - seiner Aussage nach kann man den Hinterbau gut mit SAG zwischen 20 - 30 % fahren.

Die Einstellung mit viel SAG fahre ich eigentlich eher in den Alpen in steilem Gelände. Da fahre ich keine Bikeparks sondern eigentlich nur Naturtrails - dementsprechend auch keine Kicker oder gebauten Anlieger. Da gefällt mir dann einfach ein weiches/ eher langsameres Heck mit einer etwas strafferen Gabel lieber.

Auf meinen Hometrails komme ich auch gut mit weniger SAG zurecht - da es aber Ende nächster Woche wieder in die Alpen geht und mein CaneCreek eh noch in diesem SetUp war interessierte mich auch erst einmal der Vergleich in diesem SetUp.



MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Dito.
> 
> Für mich fahren sich Spitty und Rune mit mehr als 13/17mm sag gruselig versumpft , sowohl mit inline, wie auch CCDDB, wie auch den McLeods. Für mich sind 14/18mm merklich und gefallen mir nicht.
> 
> ...



Mein Hinweis auf Strava sollte nicht bedeuten, dass ich denke dass derjenige, der mit dem McLeod zufrieden ist langsam fährt oder sonstwas. Prinzipiell bin ich an Schwa...Vergleichen wenig interessiert, versuche aber meine eigenen Zeiten zu verbessern und anhand derer rauszufinden wo ich noch ansetzen kann mich beim Biken generell zu verbessern.

Der Hinweis zielte eigentlich nur darauf ab zu betonen, dass erst als ich mich am Rand meiner Wohlfühlgeschwindigkeit bewegt habe der McLeod nicht mehr mit dem CaneCreek mithalten konnte.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (14. Juli 2016)

> versuche aber meine eigenen Zeiten zu verbessern und anhand derer rauszufinden wo ich noch ansetzen kann mich beim Biken generell zu verbessern.



Ist ja auch absolut legitim. Die Aussage, dass Strava nix für mich ist, war nicht als Angriff in deine Richtung gedacht.



> Der Hinweis zielte eigentlich nur darauf ab zu betonen, dass erst als ich mich am Rand meiner Wohlfühlgeschwindigkeit bewegt habe der McLeod nicht mehr mit dem CaneCreek mithalten konnte.



Ich hatte keine Absicht deine Aussage in Frage zu stellen.

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen dem Adam schonmal geschrieben, dass ich vermutlich am Heck einfach recht unempfindlich auf Setups reagiere und deshalb (zumindest meinem Gefühl nach) in beiden Rädern mit dem McLeod die selbe speed gehen kann wie mit Inline und CCDB CS.
Das "unempfindlich" bezieht sich weniger von dem, was ich spüre und ob ich in der Lage bin es davon ausgehend einzustellen.
Sondern "unempfindlich" bezogen darauf, ob es Einfluss auf meine speed hat, auf die Bremspunkte oder ob ich bestimmte Linien die an der Grenze meiner fahrerischen Fähigkeiten/meiner möglichen Geschwindigkeit liegen halten kann oder nicht. (bestimmte mir gut bekannte wurzelige offcamber Sektionen etc.)

Ich fahre denke ich einfach verhältnismäßig stark über die front.
Ich brauche z.B. vorne 3 Satz Bremsbeläge, bevor hinten einer fällig wird. Meinen Hinterreifen am Rune (Highroller DH 60a) fahre ich seit 2.5 Jahren nahezu durchgehend das ganze Jahr über am Parkbike. Der hat noch min 80% Profil. Vorderreifen verschleiße ich an allen Bikes hingegen recht schnell.


----------



## jammerlappen (14. Juli 2016)

Fährst du vielleicht rückwärts? Setz dich dochmal andersrum aufs Rad...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (14. Juli 2016)

Das wird der Grund sein, hab ich noch gar nicht drüber nachgedacht....


----------



## DC. (14. Juli 2016)

Fahre den McLeod auch in meinem Spitfire, habe aber keinen Vergleich zu einem anderen Dämpfer in dem Bike, daher kann ich nur für den McLeod sprechen. Mein Bekannter hatte das 2015er Spitty mit dem CCDBA Dämpfer und meinte, es sei eine richtige Bügelmaschine. Also Bügeln, in Form von alle Unebenheiten aufsaugen, plush sein, etc. Mein 2016er ist es mit dem McLeod definitiv nicht. Finde das bike fährt sich sehr direkt, ist straff hat aber guten Grip und gibt Sicherheit. 
Fahre 15mm SAG, zu viel mochte ich nicht, ist mir dann immer zu sehr durchgerauscht bei offener Druckstufe. Fahre Druckstufe einen Klick geschlossen, Zugstufe ca. 3/4 geschlossen. Beim Klettern stell ich die Druckstufe auf "firm", dann gehts super bergrauf. 
Vielleicht bietet sich nochmal die Möglichkeit den Marzocchi 053 von einem Freund auszuprobieren. Werde dann nochmal was dazu schreiben


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Juli 2016)

Mein Pyre bekommt ein anderes Bremssystem spendiert. Die aktuell verbaute Avid xo wird gegen eine Shimano XT getauscht


----------



## imperator jo (14. Juli 2016)

Hier mal wieder mein spitfire, jetzt endlich mit reverb 170 und gscheitem Dämpfer. Das Rad ist einfach der Wahnsinn, für mich das perfekte 140mm Trailbike/Enduro







Banshee Spitfire V2 (m, 26")
Chris King Inset
Cane creek db inline mit Huberbuchsen
Mrp Stage mit 150mm + Nsb Kabelführung
Shimano Xtr Kurbel + Innenlager
E13 33t Kettenblatt
Gamut p20s
Wolftooth KB Schrauben
Shimano xtr Kette
XT 11-36 Kassette
Sram x0 midcage 10-fach typ2
Sram xx Schalthebel
Hope pro2 evo Naben (gunsmoke)
ZTR Arch ex Felgen
DT Speichen
Sixpack 10x135 Steckachse
Schwalbe Schläuche
Zurzeit Maxxis Shorty 2.3 / Highroller II 2.3
Shimano xtr trail Bremsen mit Trickstuff Adapter hinten
Formula floating Scheiben 180/160
Thomson x4 Vorbau
Tune Carbon Kappe
Renthal fatbar lite carbon ltd
ODI troy lee Griffe
Tune Mg / Hope Spacer
RS Reverb Stealth b1 170mm
WTB devo ti, mit Alcantara bezogen
Thomson Sattelklemme

ca. 13.7 kg


Da mal jemand vor einiger Zeit was zur MRP hören wollte, hier nach ca. 6 Monaten ein kurzes Fazit:

Setup bei 70-75kg: ca. 80 psi, progression (Luftkammergröße) 10/16 Klicks, compression: 4/8 Klicks, rebound 6/20

Hab die Gabel von 170 auf 150mm reduziert, ging super einfach über Spacer und das Innenleben macht einen hochwertigen Eindruck. Die Gabel verfügt über ein pos/neg Luftkammer System, welches über EIN Ventil unten befüllt wird. Auf der oberen Seite befindet sich noch ein Knopf zum Luftablassen, fürs Feintuning - sehr benutzerfreundlich das Ganze. Im Stand sowie auf dem Trail fällt sofort das feine Ansprechverhalten auf, subjektiv fast besser als das der von mir gefahren Pikes. Auch die Progressionsverstellung funktioniert spürbar, angefangen habe ich mit ca. 5 Klicks, was mir aber viel zu wenig war, mittlerweile habe ich mich bei 10-11 eingpendelt. Ich habe die Gabel in dieser Einstellung bisher nicht zum durchschlagen gebracht, selbst bei Sachen, bei denen meine 170er Lyrik im Freerider durchrauscht.  Mich überrascht auch immer wieder die exzellente Dämpung der Gabel, z.B bei harten Landungen, Wuzelteppichen und Steinfeldern. Die MRP vermittelt einfach enorm viel Sicherheit für so "wenig" Federweg. Auch noch positiv hervorzuheben ist, dass die Gabel kaum wegtaucht (wie man es von manch anderer Gabel kennt...) und mit meinen Einstellungen relativ hoch im Federweg steht. Von der Steifigkeit liegt sie mit 150mm ca. auf dem Niveau einer Pike, deutlich besser als die 34er Fox Serie.

Für meinen Fahrstil habe ich die perfekte Gabel gefunden, harmoniert sehr gut mit dem Hinterbau, den ich auch eher straff abgestimmt hab. Das einzig "negative" bis jetzt ist vielleicht das im Vergleich zu anderen 34er Gabeln relativ hohe Gewicht (ca. 1950g).

Noch ein paar bewegte Bilder zum Rad


----------



## deralteser (16. Juli 2016)

Kleiner Zusammenschnitt der Megavalanche Qualifikation - vom Hauptrennen schnippel ich auch noch was zusammen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Juli 2016)

Geiles Video. Bist du eigtl. auch immer noch so geflasht davon? Ich will schon wieder dort hin


----------



## Braitax (16. Juli 2016)

Echt geil   Bekomme ich sofort Lust drauf


----------



## deralteser (16. Juli 2016)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Geiles Video. Bist du eigtl. auch immer noch so geflasht davon? Ich will schon wieder dort hin


Ich will auch am liebsten sofort dahin. Der Pic hat mir das Hirn zerballert


----------



## sirios (16. Juli 2016)

Dolles Video! Schade dass ich dieses Jahr nix von den grossen Events mitnehmen kann... Nach dem Video zu urteilen muss ich da aber auch noch hin!

Grandios !


----------



## deralteser (17. Juli 2016)

Hier das Hauptrennen bis zum Schaltwerksausfall. Danach wars vorbei mit meiner guten Laune. Ich bin aber nach wie vor froh, das Rennen trotzdem bis zum Ende durchgezogen zu haben. Beachtet übrigends mal die "tollen" Schneepisten. Planiert wird nur einmal: Vor dem Rennen der Elite...mit Highspeed hat das nix mehr zu tun  Das bedeutet...ich muss schneller werden


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Juli 2016)

@deralteser 

Mega Video 

Ich zieh das Niveau mal runter. Gestern mit dem Banshee im Bikepark gewesen. 5mal hochgefahren und Kohle für den Lift gespart.


----------



## deralteser (17. Juli 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @deralteser
> 
> Ich zieh das Niveau mal runter.



Ähmmmm....ich bin da mit Schnappatmung auf dem Hintern runtergerutscht. Ist also ausbaufähig 
Schöne pics!

Weil Galerie:





Das Teil hat mir viele derbe Einschläge am Unterrohr erspart. Letztlich war die Bastelei aber meiner Meinung nach völlig überflüssig. Nen zurechtgeschnittener Reifen hätte nen besseren Effekt gehabt


----------



## Kharma (17. Juli 2016)

Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Dämpfer?


----------



## deralteser (17. Juli 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Dämpfer?



Absolut zufrieden. Der Dämpfer versumpft nicht im Federweg - das ist mir mit um die 90 kg ohne Klamotten sehr wichtig. Die meißte Zeit fahre ich den Dämpfer offen. Mir gefällt das plushe Ansprechverhalten und das feinfühlige Losbrechmoment. Das Teil reagiert echt sensibel und rauscht nicht einfach durch den FW. Mit Rapid Recovery hat RS auch einiges gut gemacht - Der Dämpfer versackt wie gesagt nicht, steht straff im Federweg, nimmt aber trotzdem feine und harte Schläge schön plüschig auf. Hatte bislang nicht das Gefühl, das ich was anderes bräuchte - nen Stahlfederdämpfer würde ich allerdings gerne mal probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (17. Juli 2016)




----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Juli 2016)

@alle

Das 2. Bild von mir da oben kann FdT werden, also votet für mich als einen von euch


----------



## HansDampf89 (18. Juli 2016)

Hab nen Satz 26" dropouts zu verkaufen. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## 21XC12 (18. Juli 2016)

142?


----------



## Deleted 294333 (18. Juli 2016)

Preis?


----------



## HansDampf89 (18. Juli 2016)

142x12

Hätte an 60€ gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Juli 2016)

Heute wieder Trailrund gemacht. P.s. vergesst nicht zu voten, noch kann ich es schaffen  @Mitglied @sirios @Seppl- @FlyingLizard @numinisflo @EmHaTe


----------



## MK_79 (18. Juli 2016)

Das 2. Bild von mir da oben kann FdT werden, also votet für mich als einen von euch  [/QUOTE]

Erledigt - viel Glück!


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Juli 2016)

Danke Jungs  

Wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm


----------



## BrotherMo (18. Juli 2016)

Meinen Stern gab es auch noch.....


----------



## 21XC12 (18. Juli 2016)

Is ein schönes Bild und hat den Stern verdient. Ausgleich!


----------



## sirios (18. Juli 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Heute wieder Trailrund gemacht. P.s. vergesst nicht zu voten, noch kann ich es schaffen  @Mitglied @sirios @Seppl- @FlyingLizard @numinisflo @EmHaTe


Meinen Stern hast du !


----------



## deralteser (19. Juli 2016)

Nettes Review mit klasse Bildern in feinster, philippinischer Landschaft:

*http://www.attackmtb.com/2016-banshee-spitfire-review-the-gravity-riders-trail-sled/*






Quelle des Bildes: http://www.attackmtb.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/ISA-0171-1.jpg


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Juli 2016)

Wo ich das gerade sehe, der hat nich eine Macke im Rahmen. Ist das bei euch auch so, dass ihr mit eurer Konzentration, dn Lack zum Abplatzn bringen könnt? Und habt ihr zum gelben Spitty Lack dazubekommen? Beim Rune vom Kumpel war Lack dabei...


----------



## deralteser (19. Juli 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wo ich das gerade sehe, der hat nich eine Macke im Rahmen. Ist das bei euch auch so, dass ihr mit eurer Konzentration, dn Lack zum Abplatzn bringen könnt? Und habt ihr zum gelben Spitty Lack dazubekommen? Beim Rune vom Kumpel war Lack dabei...



Habe gelben Lack dazugekommen. Und ohne exzessives Abkleben fliegt einem der Lack schon ziemlich schnell um die Ohren. Hab bei mir nachträglich noch einiges mehr abgeklebt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Juli 2016)

Danke für´s Voten Männer, auch wenn es nicht gereicht hat. 
Dafür haben wir zur Abwechslung mal ein fettes epic - Gebirgsbild, gab es ja noch nie 

Spaß beiseite, Basti hat verdient gewonnen, da das Bild rein technisch um Längen besser ist, auch wenn mir die Gebirgs-Natur-Flow-keine Action-Kacke auf den Sack geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (19. Juli 2016)

@Freerider1504 sich über den Bot - generierten Auswahlpool der Fotos des Tages Gedanken zu machen ist meiner Meinung nach eh Zeitverschwendung


----------



## 21XC12 (19. Juli 2016)

FdT is eh so ne Sache. Manche promoten ihr Foto stark und andere wiederum garnicht. Manche mögen den Epic-Style und andere viel Airtime & Action. Manche achten sehr auf die Quali und anderen ist's Wurscht. An manchen Tagen sind nur Knaller dabei und an anderen nur Müll. Wie definiert sich also ein FdT?


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Juli 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> FdT is eh so ne Sache. Manche promoten ihr Foto stark und andere wiederum garnicht. Manche mögen den Epic-Style und andere viel Airtime & Action. Manche achten sehr auf die Quali und anderen ist's Wurscht. An manchen Tagen sind nur Knaller dabei und am nächsten nur Müll. Wie definiert sich also ein FdT?



Geb ich dir 100% Recht, ich würde auch gern mal wissen, wie man überhaupt in den Pool zur Wahl reinkommt. Pures Glück? Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung? Zufallsgenerator? Wobei fast jeden Tag die "User" Pure-Biking und FlowValley dabei sind.


----------



## 21XC12 (19. Juli 2016)

Jap, korrekt. Aber du weißt doch das dein Bild geil is. So what ...?


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Juli 2016)

Genau. Wayne juckts. Mir gefällt es und ob es FdT ist oder nicht ist mir egal


----------



## Kharma (19. Juli 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Geb ich dir 100% Recht, ich würde auch gern mal wissen, wie man überhaupt in den Pool zur Wahl reinkommt. Pures Glück? Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung? Zufallsgenerator? Wobei fast jeden Tag die "User" Pure-Biking und FlowValley dabei sind.



Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass man auch per Zufall dort hineingelangen kann.
Ich wurde vor ein paar Tagen angeschrieben, dass mein Foto zur Wahl stehen würde und ich hatte es schlicht weg nur für meine Ordner hochgeladen.


----------



## deralteser (19. Juli 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass man auch per Zufall dort hineingelangen kann.
> Ich wurde vor ein paar Tagen angeschrieben, dass mein Foto zur Wahl stehen würde und ich hatte es schlicht weg nur für meine Ordner hochgeladen.


Du verwechselst das FdT mit dem FdW. Beim FdW muss man explizit sein Foto in nem Ordner als Vorschlag hochladen. Für das FdT reichen ein paar Klicks anderer user auf Dein Foto....und schwups....schon landet es im pool.


----------



## Kharma (19. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte k e i n e n einzigen Klick auf meinem Foto!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2031403?in=set

Okay, inzwischen habe ich einen


----------



## deralteser (19. Juli 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Ich hatte k e i n e n einzigen Klick auf meinem Foto!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2031403?in=set
> 
> Okay, inzwischen habe ich einen


Interessant. Na denn kapier ich es auch nicht.....evtl. ne höhere Macht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (19. Juli 2016)

Uhhhh, und ich bin Teil davon.... 

Aber im Ernst, ich fand das auch sehr interessant


----------



## Naggirath (19. Juli 2016)

Mal nen klassiker 
Denke mal nächstes jahr isses dann fällig (liteville 601 , darkside , rune v2 oder nen propain spindrift sind grad in der engeren wahl ... Soll halt wieder nen freerider im oldschool sinn werden nur diesmal unter 22kg )


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Juli 2016)

@Kharma 

Geiles Bild von dir 

Ich hatte mein Bild auch nur in meinen normalen Ordner hochgeladen. Egal  

War heute wieder unterwegs mit Selbstauslöser  Ich mag mein Banshee


----------



## Kharma (19. Juli 2016)

Öhm-Öhm... 
Das Bild ist ja nicht mal von mir, sondern nur von dem Rennen, an dem ich auch teilgenommen habe

Wird Zeit, dass meine Teile kommen, sodass ich den Thread hier nicht nur mit Text zuspamme sondern auch ein paar Bilder zusteuern kann.


----------



## Kharma (20. Juli 2016)

So, "talk is cheap" wie die Libanesen immer sagen und somit liefer ich mal meinen ersten Bildbeitrag hier:


----------



## Boa-P (20. Juli 2016)

Ach ja... der Moment wenn das Paket ankommt mit dem Rahmen. Ein erhabener Moment. 
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau. Der Hintergrund sieht auch gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (20. Juli 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> So, "talk is cheap" wie die Libanesen immer sagen und somit liefer ich mal meinen ersten Bildbeitrag hier:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 512998



Dieses Gefühl......


----------



## Kharma (20. Juli 2016)

Okay, kleiner Dämpfer:
Die falschen Ausfallenden.

@deralteser 
Du hast den Rahmen ja auch explizit abgeklebt. Hast du den Anbieter aus dem Bikemarkt genommen? Easy Wrapped

@Boa-P 
Ja danke. Ich überleg ja noch, ob ich nen Mini-Aufbauthread mache. Hat bei meinem Surge ja auch spaß gemacht.


----------



## Frorider86 (20. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich mich zum Thema Schutzfolie kurz einschalten darf?!

Ich habe jetzt einmal die Folien von EasyFrame (Darkside) und einmal von InvisiFrame (Spitfire).
Beide ließen sich wunderbar verkleben ("trocken"). Wenn es die Folie von InvisiFrame für deinen Rahmen gibt, würde ich dir diese trotz des höheren Preises empfehlen. Damit klebst du gefühlt 90% des Rahmens ab.
Die EasyFrame Folie war leider teilweise nicht so genau geschnitten. Oft habe ich am Ende die Schweißnaht mit überkleben "können". Zudem sind damit "nur" die wichtigsten Stellen abgeklebt.

Falls jmd. andere Eindrücke hat, bitte ebenfalls posten 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## tokla4130 (20. Juli 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Ich überleg ja noch, ob ich nen Mini-Aufbauthread mache. Hat bei meinem Surge ja auch spaß gemacht.


Klar, mach mal!


----------



## Kharma (20. Juli 2016)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich zum Thema Schutzfolie kurz einschalten darf?!
> 
> Ich habe jetzt einmal die Folien von EasyFrame (Darkside) und einmal von InvisiFrame (Spitfire).
> Beide ließen sich wunderbar verkleben ("trocken"). Wenn es die Folie von InvisiFrame für deinen Rahmen gibt, würde ich dir diese trotz des höheren Preises empfehlen. Damit klebst du gefühlt 90% des Rahmens ab.
> ...



Da du den Vergleich hast... sind beide gleich dick?


----------



## grey (20. Juli 2016)

Ich kauf immer paar Meter 3M PU 8591E und schneids mir so runter wie ich es brauche, schwieriger ist es nur im (Darkside) BB Bereich, aber da schaut ja kein vernünftiger Mensch so genau.
Doppelt hälts dann auch auf der Kettenstrebe.


edit: 72gbp für ein DS invisFrame Set, ahja...


----------



## deralteser (20. Juli 2016)

Kann mich da nur @grey anschließen.
Für sowas gebe ich schööööön max. 20 Euro aus und schneide mir das selbst mit nem Skalpell zurecht.


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Juli 2016)

Habe die BikeProtect Folie von der Firma LackProtect. Habe mich für den Hersteller entschieden, da auch Folien für matte Lacke oder eloxierte Rahmen angeboten werden. Es gibt auch unterschiedliche Stärken. Ich habe meine Folie nass verklebt. Bis heute hält die Folie bombenfest. Mit einem Maßanzug à la InvisiFrame kann man die Folie natürlich nicht vergleichen. Für die Kettenstrebe kann ich Mastictape von 3M empfehlen. Lässt sich an jede Form perfekt anpassen. Dämpft gut und hält. Das wichtigste beim verkleben ist die Vorarbeit. Sorgfältig entfetten und die Arbeitsschritte planen. Hätte ich keinen matten Rahmen hätte ich auch zu der Folie gegriffen die von grey und deralteser bereits empfohlen wurde.


----------



## deralteser (20. Juli 2016)

http://www.lackprotect.de/schutzfilmrollen.html

Da bekommste auch matte 3M Folie.
Nehme meistens direkt 2m x 12 cm. Da bekommste mehr als ein bike mit abgeklebt und kannst die Kettenstreben auch richtig gut verpacken und muss nicht am Material sparen.
Fön, Skalpell, Schere...mehr brauchts fast nicht...


----------



## Kharma (20. Juli 2016)

Gott wird mir dieser Thread und ihre Teilnehmer sympathisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (20. Juli 2016)

grey schrieb:


> edit: 72gbp für ein DS invisFrame Set, ahja...


Hobbies brauchen keine Rechtfertigung 



Und bei einem Eisdielen-Cannondale müsste man sich die Arbeit gar nicht machen


----------



## BrotherMo (21. Juli 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Gott wird mir dieser Thread und ihre Teilnehmer sympathisch


Banshee-Thread halt....


----------



## Boa-P (21. Juli 2016)

Moin, 
Hab das von @Design-Rider empfohlene Mastic Tape von 3M genommen. Geiles Zeug und lässt sich sehr einfach verarbeiten.


----------



## Mr.A (21. Juli 2016)

ich verwende an meinen bikes auch seit Jahren die 3M Folie .Bestelle auch bei Lackprotect.


----------



## freetourer (21. Juli 2016)

+1 für 3M - Folie von Lack Protect und Mastic Tape für Kettenstrebe von oben und unten und einen Teil der Sitzstrebe von unten.

Und da ja Galerie:


----------



## Deleted 294333 (21. Juli 2016)

Ich nehm gar nix und lebe mit Gebrauchsspuren.
Hauptsache läuft.


----------



## grey (21. Juli 2016)

jaja, mit raw (oder elox schwarz) hat man leicht reden, der neon lack springt dagegen schon ab wenn man ihn böse anschaut. 
Nur gut, dass er sich so in die Augen brennt, dass die vielen weißen punkte kaum erkennbar sind.

Ich schätz mal, ohne Folie schaut ein neon Rahmen nach einem Jahr aus wie ein raw/schwarz nach 5+ harter Nutzung, das muss halt auch ned sein.


@frogmatic niemand will für irgendwas eine Rechtfertigung, es ist mir auch komplett egal wenn es statt 90 180€ wären, allerdings fallen mir im stand eine hand voll sachen ein, in die etwas mehr Investition wohl lohnenswerter wäre. Ich hab eine billige und gute alternative genannt, ob die hip genug ist oder nicht muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## feliks (21. Juli 2016)

Also ich fahr mein Neon Prime seit gut 3 Jahren und hab fast keine Probleme mit dem Lack außer unter der Kettenstrebe. Nur die Decals sehen langsam echt reudig aus, nächsten Winter wird es dann neu gemacht


----------



## Frorider86 (21. Juli 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Da du den Vergleich hast... sind beide gleich dick?


Ich würde behaupten die Folien haben die selbe Qualität/Stärke.

Ja, man kann natürlich auch selber schneiden etc. Ich würde nicht sagen, ich hätte zwei linke Hände, aber optisch sind die vorgefertigten Folien einfach schöner. Und das war es mir persönlich auch wert  Oder anders gesagt: Eure Armut kotzt mich an   Wobei Armut bei Banshee-Fahrer/Fahrerinnen ja nicht vorkommen dürfte?! 

Und ja, raw Rahmen sind wesentlich unempfindlicher wie in Neon. Wobei Neon schon geiler ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dani08051991 (21. Juli 2016)

Die Bansheefahrerei ist ja der Grund für die Armut 


Frorider86 schrieb:


> Ich würde behaupten die Folien haben die selbe Qualität/Stärke.
> 
> Ja, man kann natürlich auch selber schneiden etc. Ich würde nicht sagen, ich hätte zwei linke Hände, aber optisch sind die vorgefertigten Folien einfach schöner. Und das war es mir persönlich auch wert  Oder anders gesagt: Eure Armut kotzt mich an   Wobei Armut bei Banshee-Fahrer/Fahrerinnen ja nicht vorkommen dürfte?!
> 
> Und ja, raw Rahmen sind wesentlich unempfindlicher wie in Neon. Wobei Neon schon geiler ist


----------



## andrewam (21. Juli 2016)

Hatte selber auch die Lackprotect folien. Leider hatten die bei mir nach kurzer Zeit versagt. 
Muss aber auch dazu sagen dass die Folie eine ziemlich dünne Wandstärke hat und ich ein black elox Rahmen fahre.

Würde bei nochmaliger Bestellung warscheinlich eher auf Invisiframe setzen.

So nun noch was anderes. Mein Spitfire hat dank DVO Diamond mit der EBL von 555mm und Offset Bushings einen Lenkwinkel von 64.4° und eine Tretlagerhöhe von gerademal 330mm bei 2.35er Schwalbe MM/HD.
Dazu noch eine 170er Reverb. Bisher das beste Setup das ich hatte. Man sitzt richtig im Bike anstatt drauf, ganz zuschweigen von den  Downhill Qualitäten.


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Juli 2016)

Banshee beim Liftfahren im Bikepark


----------



## andrewam (21. Juli 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Banshee beim Liftfahren im Bikepark
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 513229


Dachte du hast mal gesagt du verkaufst das Pyre? 
Brachtest du es doch nicht übers herz?


----------



## jammerlappen (21. Juli 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Hatte selber auch die Lackprotect folien. Leider hatten die bei mir nach kurzer Zeit versagt.
> Muss aber auch dazu sagen dass die Folie eine ziemlich dünne Wandstärke hat und ich ein black elox Rahmen fahre.
> 
> Würde bei nochmaliger Bestellung warscheinlich eher auf Invisiframe setzen.
> ...


26"?

Ich habe mit ChunkeyMonkeys, Pike und tiefem Tretlager ein klein wenig mehr


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Juli 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Dachte du hast mal gesagt du verkaufst das Pyre?
> Brachtest du es doch nicht übers herz?



Ich verkaufe es auch,aber wenn es niemand haben will,dann behalte ich es 
Verkaufe auch noch ein anderes Rad,aber will auch keiner,daher werden es immer mehr Räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrewam (21. Juli 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> 26"?
> 
> Ich habe mit ChunkeyMonkeys, Pike und tiefem Tretlager ein klein wenig mehr


Nein 27.5


----------



## jammerlappen (21. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht fahr ich ja schon 27,5 ohne es gewußt zu haben  kann aber auch sein, ich hab mich vermessen


----------



## andrewam (22. Juli 2016)

Hab gehört das 2017 die komplette V3 Modellpalette kommt. 
Bin echt gespannt ob das wahr ist und was Banshee alles verändern wird.


----------



## Schwitzefiks (22. Juli 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> 26"?
> 
> Ich habe mit ChunkeyMonkeys, Pike und tiefem Tretlager ein klein wenig mehr



Uih... welche Kurbellänge?


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Juli 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Hab gehört das 2017 die komplette V3 Modellpalette kommt.
> Bin echt gespannt ob das wahr ist und was Banshee alles verändern wird.


Quelle? Das wäre für mich der einzig mögliche Grund für einen Modellwechsel. Obwohl ich weder das Spitfire noch das Darkside abgeben möchte könnte ich mir vorstellen das ich bei einem geilen V3 Enduro/Trailbike in Versuchung gerate. Oh no! Mein Budget schmilzt dahin!!


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Juli 2016)

Schwitzefiks schrieb:


> Uih... welche Kurbellänge?


170mm - bisher ohne Probleme


----------



## andrewam (22. Juli 2016)

@21XC12 

weiss nicht wie sicher das es ist, jedoch denke ich das der händler doch schon infos von banshee bekommen hat, sonst schreibt man doch sowas nicht auf seine homepage

Werde mir definitiv auch ein V3 holen falls die wirklich kommen  dann wird so früh wie möglich bestellt

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_fid=23347&share_type=t&share_pid=12741384
2017 Banshee bikes: News, rumours, speculation etc


Gesendet von meinem SGP512 mit Tapatalk


----------



## deralteser (22. Juli 2016)

Infos werden nach der Eurobike kommen (vgl. oben genannten Link). Die neuen Modelle sollten - WENN es wie 2015 ist - spätestens Anfang November bei den Kunden aufschlagen. Vorbestellen lohnt sich natürlich immer, das schont den Geldbeutel.


----------



## deralteser (22. Juli 2016)

Und hier sollten die Modelle dann auch recht früh auftauchen:

http://www.mtb-shropshire.co.uk/201...-models-v3-demo-stockist-dealer-custom-build/


----------



## fibbs (22. Juli 2016)

Hier mal ein bisschen was von und mit meinem geliebten Rune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (22. Juli 2016)

Servas Freeridefactory,
warts da in den Domomiten? 
schöne Bilder


----------



## deralteser (22. Juli 2016)

fibbs schrieb:


> Hier mal ein bisschen was von und mit meinem geliebten Rune.


Wie geil....


----------



## trailterror (22. Juli 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Und hier sollten die Modelle dann auch recht früh auftauchen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-shropshire.co.uk/201...-models-v3-demo-stockist-dealer-custom-build/



"With many changes"

Frag mich was sie gross ändern wollen, vor allem weil die bikes ja egtl super funktionieren.

Ok, Boost und Metric, davon muss man wohl ausgehn.

Dropouts fallen evtl noch weg.

Minimale geoänderungen vll, neues hinterbaukonzept wohl kaum.

Wären alles in allem erstmal keine änderungen auf die ich gewartet habe 

Aber erstmal mal kucken, was wirklich kommen wird


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Juli 2016)

Wenn die Dropouts wegfallen wäre das ein Rückschritt. Damit fällt auch die Option die Geo zu verstellen weg. Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Denke eher das für alle Modelle Boost-Dropouts kommen. Metric wäre denkbar. Hydroforming is ja schon durchgesickert. Auch ein komplett neu gestalteter Rahmen ist nicht ausgeschlossen. War ja von V1 auf V2 auch der Fall.


----------



## trailterror (22. Juli 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hydroforming





Gespannt bin ich dennoch auf jeden fall auch


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Juli 2016)

Ich werde Bilder von der eurobike posten


----------



## MK_79 (22. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht kommt ja was in Carbon? Glaube zwar selbst nicht dran, aber sehen wir mal. Boost und Metric bräuchte ich nicht.
Hoffentlich machen sie nicht zu viele Schritte nach vorn um dann über die eigenen Beine zu stolpern.


----------



## deralteser (22. Juli 2016)

Leute, das muß jetzt mal raus! Ich hoffe, das es allen von euch und euren Familien gut geht. Passt gut auf euch auf!






#Pray for Munich


----------



## hugecarl (23. Juli 2016)

Kann man schon mal schreiben.
Eigentlich ist das alles verrückt, man macht am frühen Abend Pause im Wald und lädt ein Foto bei Instagram hoch, während anderswo Leute wahllos beim Einkauf erschossen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (23. Juli 2016)

Was oder wer auch immer der Hintergrund dieser Tat war.....


----------



## NoStyle (23. Juli 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> "With many changes"
> Frag mich was sie gross ändern wollen, vor allem weil die bikes ja egtl super funktionieren.
> Ok, Boost und Metric, davon muss man wohl ausgehn.
> Dropouts fallen evtl noch weg.
> ...





21XC12 schrieb:


> Wenn die Dropouts wegfallen wäre das ein Rückschritt. Damit fällt auch die Option die Geo zu verstellen weg. Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Denke eher das für alle Modelle Boost-Dropouts kommen. Metric wäre denkbar. Hydroforming is ja schon durchgesickert. Auch ein komplett neu gestalteter Rahmen ist nicht ausgeschlossen. War ja von V1 auf V2 auch der Fall.


Den KS-Link werden sie wohl (hoffentlich!!!) behalten, der gehört zu den allerbesten Hinterbau-Systemen, dazu eine patentfreie Eigenkreation. Vielleicht passt man die neuen Metric-Dämpfer daran an?!

Boost soll auch kommen. Hier hoffe ich aber auf das Festhalten am Interchangeable-Dropout-Concept. Auch das ist recht einzigartig, flexibel und erlaubt verschiedene Standards, nebst 3-fach Geo-Setting. Vielleicht werden die Hinterbauten etwas zwischen den Streben verbreitert, damit "echte" Plus-Reifen passen?!

Die Geo´s sind 2016 erst optimiert worden, das geht aktuell schwerlich zu optimieren ...

Hydroforming, im Sinne von komplett neuem Rahmen-Design, von mir aus gerne. Das hintere Rahmendreieck lässt sich sicher etwas einfacher gestalten und vorne vielleicht Rohre statt Bleche. Eventuell auch schon leichter Einsatz von Carbon?! Könnte bei den Links und den Dropouts durchaus Anwendung finden, ohne das die Preise explodieren.

Ich bin jedenfalls auch mal sehr gespannt was Banshee für MY17 in petto hat! Vielleicht lohnt dann ein Rahmen-Update.


----------



## andrewam (23. Juli 2016)

Würds ziemlich schade finden wenn sie am Design zu viel ändern würden.
War für mich neben dem KS-Link ein kaufgrund. 
Wollte zuerst ein Bronson 2 hab dann jedoch zufällig das Spitfire entdeckt und war sofort Verliebt.
Der Preis war nie wichtig hauptsache es gefällt und lässt sich gerne schnell fahren 

Jedoch bin ich wirklich auch sehr gespannt und werde (falls es mir gefällt) ein 17er Rahmen holen und den 16er Spitfire Rahmen hier weiterverkaufen


----------



## mx-action (23. Juli 2016)

mein "Rune" im Urlaubsmodus


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Juli 2016)

Ui!! BOS mit Titanfeder und Metric. Sieht heiß aus!


----------



## deralteser (23. Juli 2016)

@mx-action Das Rune ist ein Killer! Damit kannste bestimmt ordentlich einen stehen lassen Fettes Ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (23. Juli 2016)

Bissl SPAM by the way ...


----------



## Frorider86 (23. Juli 2016)

..."spontan" nach dem Basteln mal ein Duett-Portrait erstellt. Geht hoffentlich klar, da "Fremdmarke" nicht geschwärzt 

Wünsche ein schönes Restwochenende 

P.s.: Wo seit ihr so Morgen Bikeparktechnisch unterwegs? Raum München, Ingolstadt, Nürnberg?)


----------



## mx-action (23. Juli 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> @mx-action Das Rune ist ein Killer! Damit kannste bestimmt ordentlich einen stehen lassen Fettes Ding


Für die längeren berglastigen Touren ohne Lift wird der CCdbairCS zwischendurch wieder eingebaut.


----------



## numinisflo (23. Juli 2016)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 513736
> ..."spontan" nach dem Basteln mal ein Duett-Portrait erstellt. Geht hoffentlich klar, da "Fremdmarke" nicht geschwärzt
> 
> Wünsche ein schönes Restwochenende
> ...


Brutal gut. Auch das Norco ist allererste Sahne!


----------



## Frorider86 (23. Juli 2016)

Danke 

Das Norco gehört einem Freund @SteBu309  . Wem es gefällt darf gerne ein Stern geben, unter "Bike der Woche"


----------



## deralteser (23. Juli 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Bissl SPAM by the way ...



Voll die geile Spielwiese die ihr da habt


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Juli 2016)

Danke!!  War ein langer Weg bis dahin und man wird irgendwie nie fertig und ständig kommen neue Ideen. Ähnlich wie mit den Bikes.  Heute geh ich aber zur Abwechslung mal woanders fahren. Im August geht's ne Woche nach Frankreich.  Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## andrewam (24. Juli 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Danke!!  War ein langer Weg bis dahin und man wird irgendwie nie fertig und ständig kommen neue Ideen. Ähnlich wie mit den Bikes.  Heute geh ich aber zur Abwechslung mal woanders fahren. Im August geht's ne Woche nach Frankreich.  Da bin ich mal gespannt.


Nach Port du Soleil? War vorletzte Woche auch dort


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Juli 2016)

Ne, fahren nach Isère in die Gegend. Les Deux Alpes soll ja sehr groß sein und da gibt's noch andere Parks in der Ecke.

Wie war's in PDS? Wetter, Trails, ...? Mit welchem Bike warst du da?


----------



## andrewam (24. Juli 2016)

@21XC12  oke cool, muss unbedingt auchmal dort vorbei.

Das Wetter war an den ersten 3 Tagen miserabel, extrem viel Regen und Matsch. War am Abend immer komplett mit dreck bedeckt und die Googles musste ich alle paar 100m reinigen da ich nichts mehr sah.
Danach wurds jedoch schön, also trocken und noch bewölkt. 

Die Strecken sind der Hammer, war in Morzine, Chatel, Les Gets und in Champery
Teilweise echt heftiges Zeug auf den schwarzen pisten und halt sehr Rutschig bei nässe wegen den vielen Wurzeln.
Jedoch hats sich echt gelohnt (nur schon das ich mit ratboy und ed masters ne runde fahren konnte) werde dieses Jahr definitiv nochmals nach PDS fahren.

Mein Bike vor Ort war leider kein Banshee. Hab momentan nur das 16er Spitfire von Banshee. Der Downhiller ist ein Tues CF, möchte jedoch noch auf ein Legend wechseln da ich halt auch Rennen fahre, da sind mir 200mm am Heck lieber.

Musste nach den Ferien das komplette Bike zerlegen, alle Lager waren ausnahmslos trockengelaufen und liessen sich keinen milimeter mehr bewegen. Waren echt alle tot, auch die schaltröllchen und der steuersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (24. Juli 2016)

Haha, wie geil. Ja von PDS ist man das beschissene Wetter gewohnt. Aber sieht aus als hätten sich alle mit dem Matsch angefreundet.


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Juli 2016)

Gestern mal in Oberammergau im Bikepark gewesen


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Juli 2016)

Noch ein bisschen Spam vom Wochenende


----------



## andrewam (25. Juli 2016)

So bin auch mal wieder ein bisschen mitm spitfire unterwegs


----------



## ar_jay (25. Juli 2016)

Moin, hab mir die App für das Dämpfer-Set-UP von Cane Creek runtergeladen und dabei festgestellt das es mittlerweile einen komplett Neuen Base-Tune für den DBA (ohne CS) gibt. So wurde für mein 2013er Spitty bei der LSC 10 Clicks und bei der LSR 14 Clicks und 13mm SAG empfohlen. Beim Neuen Base-Tune wird jetzt LSC 5 Clicks und LSR 9 Clicks bei 15mm SAG empfohlen + XV-Can (was ich immer noch nicht nachvollziehen kann  )

Hat das schon mal jemand angetestet, ich kann momentan nicht mein Dämpfer musste zum Service


----------



## FastFabi93 (25. Juli 2016)

Interessant, werd ich mir morgen mal anschauen (für´s Rune).


----------



## deralteser (27. Juli 2016)

Achtung Megavalanche 2016 Spam


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. Juli 2016)

@deralteser

Mega guter Spam, gern noch mehr


----------



## dani08051991 (27. Juli 2016)

@deralteser sehr coole Fotos.
Eine Lefty im Gelände sieht schon irgendwie sehr komisch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Juli 2016)

nullstein schrieb:


> Bandscheibenvorfall in der BWS und dazu seit 6 Monate unklare Schmerzen im Brustkorb und am Schwertfortsatz. Daher habe ich entschieden, dass ich kein Bike mehr vom Kaliber eines Rune brauche.
> Danke für die Genesungswünsche.



Nullstein.... ich schließe mich an. Heftiger Vorfall L5/S1 und ein kleiner L4/L5. Es ist einfach nur zum Speiben....

//edit
das muss noch von der Liteville 301/Hardtail Zeit kommen...


----------



## nullstein (27. Juli 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Nullstein.... ich schließe mich an. Heftiger Vorfall L5/S1 und ein kleiner L4/L5. Es ist einfach nur zum Speiben....


Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und das bei dir alles besser läuft als bei mir. Nahezu tägliche Arztbesuche, immer neue Opioide, die die Schmerzen nicht lindern, aber mich dafür mit abartigen Nebenwirkungen beschäftigen, Ärzte, die einem nicht glauben etc etc.


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Juli 2016)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und das bei dir alles besser läuft als bei mir. Nahezu tägliche Arztbesuche, immer neue Opioide, die die Schmerzen nicht lindern, aber mich dafür mit abartigen Nebenwirkungen beschäftigen, Ärzte, die einem nicht glauben etc etc.


   

Ich hoffe das wird wieder, bei dir! Es gibt so viele Leute die das haben. Da werden wir Biker das wohl auch irgenwie hinkriegen. 

Derzeit kann ich noch nicht sagen, ob mein Arzt gut ist. Mal schauen... heute habe ich den ersten ordentlichen Termin bei ihm, nach dem ersten wo es ganz akut war. Das MRT hat auf sich warten lassen und ich habe erst seit vorgestern den Befund, der heute im Detail besprochen wird (bis jetzt nur schnell schnell). 3 Wochen Wartezeit waren eh erstaunlich flott für das MRT. Trotzdem ist das ein Witz....
Übungen mache ich nun seit 3 Wochen mehrmals täglich. Besserung? Naaaaaaja - es wurde teils sogar schlechter. jetzt wieder besser. Nachts ist's die Hölle - jede Bewegung wirkt sich auf das ganze Bein aus und tut höllisch weh. Schmerzmittel wirken garkeine (ich hab aber nur das Übliche daheim, also nix ganz Wildes. und darum nimm ich auch nix mehr. es reicht.). Tagsüber geht's fast "schmerzfrei" (sehr relativ gesprochen), wenn ich mich bewege wie ein alter Herr (also nie bücken und alles mit Bedacht machen). problem sind die ausstrahleden Schmerzen ins Bein, sobald ich liege. Das ist echt grauslich.

So, genug gejammert. Es ist ein Banshee Thread mit Fotos und da haben alle Spaß!


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Juli 2016)

Ich drücke euch beiden die Daumen für eine gute Genesung!! Hoffe ihr seid möglichst bald auf dem Weg der Besserung.


----------



## grey (27. Juli 2016)

ebenso gute Besserung euch beiden (und etwaigen anderen verletzten hier) . :/

@deralteser geile pics.


----------



## Pornspirit (27. Juli 2016)

Gute Besserung euch beiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (27. Juli 2016)

Man man Jungens....macht mir kein Kummer!  Gute Besserung/Schnelle Genesung


----------



## Adam1987 (27. Juli 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Achtung Megavalanche 2016 Spam



Sehr geil....

Wird Zeit das wir mal eine Banshee Dortmund Fotosession mit @MiWisBastelbude starten


----------



## Frorider86 (27. Juli 2016)

...oder man sieht sich kommendes Wochenende evtl spontan in WiBe? Wir werden Sa/So dort sein.
Unsere Gruppe wird an dem Neon rot/orange vom Rune meines Kumpel und meinen Darkside wohl einfach zu identifizieren sein
Das Rune hat dort seine Jungfernfahrt  ...und wird bestimmt demnächst hier auch auftauchen


----------



## Adam1987 (27. Juli 2016)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> ...oder man sieht sich kommendes Wochenende evtl spontan in WiBe? Wir werden Sa/So dort sein.
> Unsere Gruppe wird an dem Neon rot/orange vom Rune meines Kumpel und meinen Darkside wohl einfach zu identifizieren sein
> Das Rune hat dort seine Jungfernfahrt  ...und wird bestimmt demnächst hier auch auftauchen



Ich war letzte Woche Sonntag erst mit meinem Rune in Winterberg. Kann dir nur empfehlen dich auf dem Singletrail und Northshore auszutoben. Die Freeride und FreeCross mit ihren durchgehenden Bremswellen tut auf dauer mit Rune und in meinem Fall Mattoc richtig weh.


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Juli 2016)

@dani08051991 
deswegen schiebt er ja seine Lefty


----------



## NoStyle (27. Juli 2016)

@nullstein  & @GrazerTourer :  
Ich wünsche Euch von Herzen eine gute Genesung! Das ließt sich alles nicht prickelnd, aber ich hoffe sehr für Euch Ihr überwindet das bald und macht wieder Fortschritte! 

Bin ich gerade drüber gestolpert - zumindest einen kleiner Einblick über die MY17 Spitfire-Updates:


----------



## deralteser (27. Juli 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Sehr geil....
> 
> Wird Zeit das wir mal eine Banshee Dortmund Fotosession mit @MiWisBastelbude starten



Nur das in DO nicht so viele gute Fotografen am trail rumstehen 

Bei mir hat sichs grad eben auch erstmal mit biken erledigt. Mich hats im DH in Winterberg hingelegt. Wird wohl ne Prellung/Stauchung im Sprunggelenk sein + nem schöööön blauen Zehennagel....na ja, Winterberg ist momentan wohl nicht so meins. Letztes mal hatte ich nen zerknalltes Handgelenk....nervtötend aber man will es auch nicht anders...

Ich wünsche den Rückengeplagten Kollegen hier alles, alles Gute! Ich hoffe, es wird wieder!


----------



## SundayR1D3R (27. Juli 2016)

nullstein schrieb:


> tägliche Arztbesuche, immer neue Opioide, die die Schmerzen nicht lindern, aber mich dafür mit abartigen Nebenwirkungen beschäftigen, Ärzte, die einem nicht glauben etc etc.



Probier mal dmso zum einreiben der betroffenen stellen und MSM-organischer schwefel zum einnehmen. Sollte eigtl auch auf dauer ein wenig linderung verschaffen.


----------



## DC. (27. Juli 2016)

Gute Besserung euch beiden !

Banshee im Pott?! So eine Idee gabs doch schonmal  wär auf jeden fall dabei. Die Trails um Dortmund bis Witten wären nen nettes Revier


----------



## MK_79 (27. Juli 2016)

@nullstein & 

@GrazerTourer 

Euch zwei alles gute, bin selber so ein Kandidat und hatte brutal Probleme an der L5. Teils so, das ich nicht mehr gerade Stehen konnte.
Ich bin dann nach 2 sehr harten Jahren operiert worden.
Solltet ihr einen sehr guten Arzt suchen (München), könnt ihr mich gerne per PM anschreiben. Dieser hat auch meiner Schwiegermutter einen Tumor aus dem Rückenmark operiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar_jay (27. Juli 2016)

nullstein + grazertourer ich wünsch Euch auch gute Besserung und das Ihr bald wieder schmerzfrei biken könnt


----------



## konastuff (28. Juli 2016)




----------



## deralteser (29. Juli 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @deralteser
> 
> Mega guter Spam, gern noch mehr



Wenn es zuviel wird, einfach meckern 

Und bitte das letzte Bild nicht so ganz ernst nehmen. Bei zu wenig O2 im Kopf und zuviel C2H6O am Vorabend geschehen komische Dinge....





*#Standort Huez*




*#kein Kommentar*




*#Auffahrt auf 3300m*




*#Schweigen*




*#Spielwiese der Bekloppten*




*#Keine Ahnung wer das ist*


----------



## frogmatic (29. Juli 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Und bitte das letzte Bild nicht so ganz ernst nehmen. Bei zu wenig O2 im Kopf und zuviel C2H6O am Vorabend geschehen komische Dinge....


Wieson, kennen wir dich anders?


----------



## deralteser (29. Juli 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Wieson, kennen wir dich anders?


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Juli 2016)

Habt ihr schon den  Spittytestt in der Freeride gelesen?


----------



## MK_79 (29. Juli 2016)

....kannst du den mal hier einstellen?


----------



## DC. (30. Juli 2016)

Gern auch als pn


----------



## jammerlappen (30. Juli 2016)

Gibts da rechtlich keine Probleme? oder reicht wenn ich von der Geotabelle mit den 441er Kettenstreben berichte, wegen derer das Rad nur schwer aufs Hinterrad zu bekommen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (30. Juli 2016)




----------



## vitaminc (30. Juli 2016)

Bin mal aufs neue Prime gespannt.. hoffe Banshee kann das Gewicht drücken und das Gefährt ist ebenfalls schön spritzig und agil, dann kann das Jeffsy einpacken.


----------



## BrotherMo (30. Juli 2016)

Warum war mir klar das die Freeride das YT besser findet.....


----------



## deralteser (30. Juli 2016)

....so, so...."Freeride Trailbikes" also....


----------



## NoStyle (30. Juli 2016)

Naja naja ... hab´s mal überflogen ... mich wundert das Testergebniss nicht wirklich. 
1.) "Aggressive Trailbikes" ist alles andere als ein neuer Gedankenfurz der Bike-Industrie. Das Spitfire dürfte zum allerersten dieser Art überhaupt gehören und wurde 2010 erstmals vorgestellt. Das ganze mit der Intention "The Downhiller´s Trailbike" - das ist ungefähr drülfzigdusendmal kopiert worden von anderweitigen Marketing-Strategen - Banshee hat nämlich gar kein Marketing.  Dazu sind jetzt 6 Jahre sind sicher kein Trend mehr, oder gar NEU ... 
2.) Inzwischen sind Bikes mit über 13kg Gesamtgewicht generell "zu schwer" und "wenig spritzig", egal ob Trailbike oder Downhiller, glaubt man solchen Magazinen. 
3.) Die Freeride hat zwar das Herkunftsland erkannt, aber leider nicht verstehen können warum das Spitfire deswegen genau so (robust) konstruiert wurde. Nämlich um dickere Forken einzubauen, damit man damit hart und schnell, ähnlich wie ein Enduro, fahren zu können. Also den landschaftlichen Gegebenheiten in BC, oder mal nen Bikepark-Ausflug, nicht moderater Isar-trails.
4.) Auch "dickere" Gabeln in Trailbikes einbauen ist schon lange nichts neues mehr, das macht man in USA/Can schon seid vielen Jahren. Konnte man schon um die Jahrtausendwende z.B. an alten Turner 5Spots sehen. Dieses Konzept machen auch Devinci, Norco, Transition, Canfield Bros und einige wenige mehr, die hauptsächlich aus Kanada kommen bzw. dort fahren. Neben einer überdurchschnittlichen Robustheit der Rahmen.
5.) Dass das Spitfire eine Stärken auf ruppigen/schnellen Trails hat, ist ja immerhin erkannt worden ...


----------



## frogmatic (30. Juli 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> 4.) Auch "dickere" Gabeln in Trailbikes einbauen ist schon lange nichts neues mehr, das macht man in USA/Can schon seid vielen Jahren.


Oder hierzulande in Hardtails... gibt ja einen eigenen Fred dazu. 
Ich fahre seit ewigen Jahren mein Cotic BFe mit Gabeln von Pike bis Lyrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (30. Juli 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> 5.) Dass das Spitfire eine Stärken auf ruppigen/schnellen Trails hat, ist ja immerhin erkannt worden ...



Das sollte meiner ansicht nach aber eher das einsatzgebiet des Rune's sein und nicht des Spitfire's.

Ein Trailbike sollte sich (für meinen geschmack) scho tendenziell eher verspielt und direkt fahren. 441er Kettenstreben hätt ich auch nicht unbedingt erwartet...

Heisst im test wurde ein 17er getestet?

Dennoch find ich die 160 option als gabel weiterhin klasse, auch wenns tendenziell etwas aufs gewicht drückt


----------



## MK_79 (30. Juli 2016)

@jammerlappen : danke dir !

Der Testvergleich hinkt schon sehr, da hätte es andere und sinnvollere "Gegner" gegeben.
Das einzige was mir an Banshee nicht so gefällt, ist das Rahmengewicht, da muss ich denen leider zustimmen. 
(Liegt aber auch an meinem Gewicht  - Gegner suche ich im Fliegengewicht)

Jedenfalls hatte ich heute wieder eine Tour mit dem Rune bei dem das Frohlocken nicht enden wollte.
Mein Rune hat etwas Diät gemacht und bring 13,92Kg auf die Waage.


----------



## jammerlappen (31. Juli 2016)

Ich würde den Artikel dann bald  mal wieder herausnehmen.
Ich war echt mal wieder erschrocken, wie schlecht die Freeride wirklich ist.  Falsche Maße kennt man ja schon . Aber dass die herhalten müssen,  um dummes Zeug zu rechtfertigen... 
Meine Vorderradfelge ist (im Gegensatz zur hinteren) sauber und ich  habe eine kaputte Schulter . Sooo schlecht kann das Spitty also nicht aufs Hinterrad zu bekommen sein


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Juli 2016)

War das Spitfire nicht schonmal in der FREERIDE und wurde als Downhillers Trailbike gehyped? Das hier das YT die Nase vorne hat liegt wohl daran das die Downhill-Qualitäten nicht so stark gewichtet wurden, Agilität dafür umso mehr. Das YT soll also lt Punkten mit dem Spitfire im Downhill gleichauf sein? Aha! Haha!!  Mein Spitty hat in Latsch und in diversen Parks (Lac Blanc, La Bresse, ...) ne gute Figur gemacht und hat mich nie im Stich gelassen. Das muss das YT erstmal nachmachen. Also keine Ahnung was die bei dem Test da gesucht haben? Wie definiert sich ein "Trailbike"? Was für "Trails" sind die Tester denn da gefahren?  Ich will das Spitfire  nicht verteidigen, aber das Battle gewinnt "für mich" ganz klar das Spitfire. Auch ohne Testfahrt.


----------



## DC. (31. Juli 2016)

Wer schaltet in der Freeride die dickeren Anzeigen und Werbebanner YT oder Banshee?


----------



## vitaminc (31. Juli 2016)

Ist zwar der Banshee-Fred hier, aber wer ist denn von euch das Jeffsy schon gefahren?

Ich werfe der FREERIDE grundsätzlich vor, dass sie das falsche Banshee haben antreten lassen, das Prime wäre der bessere Gegner gewesen. Die Laufradgröße nimmt imho Einfluß auf das Fahrverhalten..


----------



## dani08051991 (31. Juli 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Das sollte meiner ansicht nach aber eher das einsatzgebiet des Rune's sein und nicht des Spitfire's.
> 
> Ein Trailbike sollte sich (für meinen geschmack) scho tendenziell eher verspielt und direkt fahren. 441er Kettenstreben hätt ich auch nicht unbedingt erwartet...
> 
> ...


Naja die 160er Gabel macht beim Gewicht jetzt nicht die Welt aus, wenn man eine gute 140er will.
Der Rahmen ist schon etwas schwer aber da brauch man wenigstens nie Angst um die Stabilität haben.
Also ich würde mein Spitty sicher nicht gegen das Jeffsy tauschen 
Aber jetzt kann ich eh mal 2 Wochen garnicht fahren


----------



## Matthias247 (31. Juli 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Das YT soll also lt Punkten mit dem Spitfire im Downhill gleichauf sein? Aha! Haha!!


Warum nicht? Ich bin beide nicht gefahren, aber ein 29er mit extrem progressiven 140mm Federweg und flacher Geometrie hat auf jeden Fall beachtliches DH Potential. Wir reden hier ja nicht von nem XC Fully. Überraschend ist eigentlich schon eher wenns auf ebenen Trails auch noch sehr gut funktioniert.

Aber wie hier schon gesagt wurde: Eigentlich hätte man das Jeffsy mit dem Prime vergleiche müssen. Hat man vielleicht nicht weil Banshee das Prime (wie das Rune) als Enduro einstuft und man "Trailbikes" vergleichen wollte. Und das Phantom ist dann vom Federweg her ein ganzes Stück weg.


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Juli 2016)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Ich bin beide nicht gefahren, aber ein 29er mit extrem progressiven 140mm Federweg und flacher Geometrie hat auf jeden Fall beachtliches DH Potential. Wir reden hier ja nicht von nem XC Fully. Überraschend ist eigentlich schon eher wenns auf ebenen Trails auch noch sehr gut funktioniert.


Ja, hab mir auch mal gerade das Video zum Bike auf der Hp von YT reingezogen. Die Kiste scheint auch richtig gut zu gehen, aber der Gwin macht auch auf nem Sack Kartoffeln ne gute Figur.


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Juli 2016)

*"Shameless Spitfire promotion" *

*(Am besten in HD gucken)* 





 
[Edit: Jetzt mit Vimeo, da es einfach besser funzt.]

*I  MY SPITFIRE *





Schönen Sonntag allerseits ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (31. Juli 2016)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Naja die 160er Gabel macht beim Gewicht jetzt nicht die Welt aus



Allein die (vom hersteller erlaubte) möglichkeit ne 160er zu verbauen macht den rahmen (wegen dickeren wandstärken der rohre) halt schwerer


----------



## rallleb (31. Juli 2016)

Wie sich alle aufregen weil das YT gewonnen hat.... wie im Kindergarten
Und nein, ich besitze kein YT, im Gegenteil unter anderem sogar das Phantom.
Als ob Deutsche Firmen keine bikes bauen könnten


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Juli 2016)

Aufregen? Kindergarten? Wo? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## frogmatic (31. Juli 2016)

Für so was habe ich keine Zeit, war Spitfire fahren...


----------



## BrotherMo (1. August 2016)

rallleb schrieb:


> Wie sich alle aufregen weil das YT gewonnen hat.... wie im Kindergarten
> Und nein, ich besitze kein YT, im Gegenteil unter anderem sogar das Phantom.
> Als ob Deutsche Firmen keine bikes bauen könnten


Denke nicht das hier eine große Aufregung war. Es wurde nur (recht sachlich wie ich meine) darauf hingewiesen das der Test etwas gehinkt hat. Weiterhin ist es meine persönliche Meinung das man die Produktvergleiche in BIKE, Mountainbike, Freeride, ... meist eh in der Pfeife rauchen kann.
Ansonsten alles gut. Jeder soll fahren was er möchte....


----------



## jammerlappen (1. August 2016)

rallleb schrieb:


> Wie sich alle aufregen weil das YT gewonnen hat.... wie im Kindergarten
> Und nein, ich besitze kein YT, im Gegenteil unter anderem sogar das Phantom.
> Als ob Deutsche Firmen keine bikes bauen könnten


Ich für meinen Teil, habe mich nur "aufgeregt", weil Journalisten mit falschen "Tatsachen" arbeiten, um einem Rad angebliche Eigenschaften zuzuschreiben (und in der freeride sind in jedem Heft solche Klopper). Das Jeffsy kann von mir aus das beste Beik der Welt sein.


----------



## rallleb (1. August 2016)

Alles klar und jetzt Freeride Test arsc...lecken


----------



## Boa-P (1. August 2016)

solche Tests sind ja auch mehr oder wenig nur subjektiv. Ich meine alleine wie sich der Bock unter einem anfühlt ist schon entscheidend dafür ob man Pilot ist oder doch nur Passagier.


----------



## NoStyle (1. August 2016)

Also, der Freeride ging es um einen Konzept-Vergleich: 29er Trailbike versus 27.5 Trailbike. Was man der Freeride auch ruhig mal zugute halten muss ist die Tatsache, dass sie sich für ein Banshee als 27.5 Repräsentant entschieden haben, oder?!? 
Es gibt mittlerweile ne Menge "mainstreamigere" bzw. gemäßigtere 27.5 Bikes - es hätte auch Giant, Radon oder Canyon sein können ...

Das Spitfire hat zwar im Vergleich "verloren", aber das Ergebnis spiegelt im Grunde genommen seine Stärken wieder. Also alles gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (1. August 2016)

Boa-P schrieb:


> solche Tests sind ja auch mehr oder wenig nur subjektiv. Ich meine alleine wie sich der Bock unter einem anfühlt ist schon entscheidend dafür ob man Pilot ist oder doch nur Passagier.


Ich hätte ja auf Fahrtechnik getippt 

Aber es fährt sich schön ausbalanciert, und sicher mit dem tiefen Tretlager.
Hab gestern allerdings mal wieder ein Pedal aufgesetzt...

Ist auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht, dass das Spitfire Publicity bekommt.


----------



## Frorider86 (1. August 2016)

*Ähm...Spitfire?!*



 


...ich versteh die Frage nicht 
Ich entschuldige mich für diesen Re-post und dessen Anspruch an Datenvolumen 

Vom Wochenende:


 
Rechts: Rune vom @VineyardRider kurz vor der Entjungferung  ...im Duett: "Piggeldy und Frederick" 
Sonstiges:


 

 
Wie immer schöne Grüße an alle und Kette rechts


----------



## NoStyle (1. August 2016)

By the way: Spritzig und wendig vs. träge und nur bergab - und dann auch noch die Krux mit dem Manual/Wheely. 
Jack Fogelquist auf Darkside, Amp + Spitfire 


*und hier:*


----------



## svenson69 (3. August 2016)

Endlich mal da wo es höher ist wie ein paar hundert Höhenmeter


----------



## jts-nemo (3. August 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Endlich mal da wo es höher ist wie ein paar hundert Höhenmeter



Und da wünschte ich mir, in HD zu wohnen, wo es tolle Trails direkt vor der Tür gibt... 
Nebenbei finde ich ist dein Rad eins der schicksten überhaupt. Die Kombi Schwarz/Gold/Kashima/Stealth-Decals ist super und die Griffe runden es ab.


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. August 2016)

Gestern Nightride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (4. August 2016)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Und da wünschte ich mir, in HD zu wohnen, wo es tolle Trails direkt vor der Tür gibt...
> Nebenbei finde ich ist dein Rad eins der schicksten überhaupt. Die Kombi Schwarz/Gold/Kashima/Stealth-Decals ist super und die Griffe runden es ab.


Danke
In Heidelberg gibt es aber keinen Lift,ist aber trotzdem wirklich was kleines Feines.Besser wie da in Hintelang mit Lift,da bringen mir die Höhenmeter auch nix


----------



## jts-nemo (4. August 2016)

Hehe, ich besuche immer mal wieder meinem Bruder und lasse mich hochfahren (und manchmal fahr ich auch selbst)


----------



## RoastRider (4. August 2016)

Moin Folks,

da immer mal nach einem Banshee-Treffen gefragt wird:
Ich bin das WE 13./14.8. in Lac Blanc. Noch jemand Lust sein Banshee das WE in den Vogesen auszuführen?


----------



## mx-action (4. August 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Endlich mal da wo es höher ist wie ein paar hundert Höhenmeter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mx-action (4. August 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Endlich mal da wo es höher ist wie ein paar hundert Höhenmeter



Ich auch


----------



## 21XC12 (4. August 2016)

Is das ein M? Die Standrohre der Metric sehen richtig massiv aus. Erinnert an eine Totem. Dein Rune ist ein richtiger Ballermann.


----------



## mx-action (4. August 2016)

Ja, ist ein 2015er "M" Rahmen.


----------



## dani08051991 (5. August 2016)

Ich hab mal die Verletzungspause für etwas Bastelarbei genützt


----------



## FastFabi93 (5. August 2016)

Sieht gut aus, welches Material hast du da genommen ?
Sieht nach diesen verformbarem Carbonmatten aus ?


----------



## dani08051991 (5. August 2016)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, welches Material hast du da genommen ?
> Sieht nach diesen verformbarem Carbonmatten aus ?


Danke, ist 600g/m2 triaxiales Carbongelege welches ich noch vom Skibauen rumliegen hatte. Muss mit Epoxydharz getränkt werden und dann aushärten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoastRider (5. August 2016)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Danke, ist 600g/m2 triaxiales Carbongelege welches ich noch vom Skibauen rumliegen hatte. Muss mit Epoxydharz getränkt werden und dann aushärten.


Bin gespannt, wie die Langzeithaltbarkeit ist. Ist sicher ein Verschleißteil, die Frage ist nur, wie schnell.
Ich bin an der Kettenstrebe von Ghetto-Schlauch auf Mastic Tape umgestiegen. Bin gespannt, wie lange das hält.
Ein Feedback nach ein paar Ausfahrten, wie sich die Carbonteile schlagen, wäre super.


----------



## dani08051991 (5. August 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wie die Langzeithaltbarkeit ist. Ist sicher ein Verschleißteil, die Frage ist nur, wie schnell.
> Ich bin an der Kettenstrebe von Ghetto-Schlauch auf Mastic Tape umgestiegen. Bin gespannt, wie lange das hält.
> Ein Feedback nach ein paar Ausfahrten, wie sich die Carbonteile schlagen, wäre super.


Ich denke eigentlich schon das es eine Weile halten sollte aber das wird sich erst im Betrieb zeigen. 
Ich mach dann nach ein paar Abfahrten noch mal ein Foto.


----------



## deralteser (5. August 2016)

So, liebe Kollegen. Die letzten Tage waren etwas "aufregend".

Mein Spitfire hatte am Gusset zwischen Haupt- und Sitzrohr einen Riss in der Schweißnaht. Innerhalb weniger Tage habe ich den Rahmen inkl. einem neuen Hauptrahmen zurückbekommen. Die Kommunikation mit meinem Händler verlief super und die schnelle Abwicklung vom Distributor (kaum 14 Tage) ist mit dem Prädikat 1A auszuzeichnen! Vielen Dank dafür! Ich tippe auf eine fehlerhafte Schweißnaht....what ever....der (Haupt-)rahmen ist nigelnagelneu und gut ist das 

Trotzdem gebe ich den Rahmen nun ab - ich werde mir wahrscheinlich ein Rune aufbauen. Das Spitty weiter zu fahren wäre zwar klasse, mein Kopf spielt da aber irgendwie nicht mit. Ich brauche einfach was "_dickeres_"....vielleicht kann das jemand nachvollziehen. Bitte versteht das an dieser Stelle nicht falsch! Das Spitty ist ein extrem geiles bike, und es ärgert mich ziemlich, das ich mich aktuell leider nicht mit dem Rahmen anfreunden kann. Ich möchte mit den Bildern oder meiner Aussage etwas "dickeres fahren zu wollen" keine schlechte Presse für das Spitty losbrechen lassen. Dinge passieren wie sie passieren....leider ist mir das passiert...


----------



## deralteser (5. August 2016)

Wie gesagt, ich möchte nichts lostreten. Sucht selber im Netz! Es finden sich von unzähligen Spitfires keine Hand voll mit diesen Defekten. Ich habe grad mal 2 andere gefunden.


----------



## 21XC12 (5. August 2016)

@deralteser

Die Schweißnähte am Gusset wurden ja schon öfter als unschön befunden. Das Händler und Vertrieb (Hersteller) hier so schnell reagiert haben freut mich sehr. Ich habe auch schon hier und da mal über ein Rune nachgedacht, seit Banshee die Geo optimiert hat. Der Reach bei Größe L ist dieses Jahr um 14 Millimeter auf 455 gewachsen. Mein Spitfire - ein 2014er -  hat bei Größe L einen Reach von 452. Das aktuelle Spitfire hat wie das Rune einen Reach von 455. Ein L Rune mit minimal kürzerem Vorbau wäre also perfekt für mich. Das Gunmetal oder das Orange is richtig geil. Aber ich bleibe vorerst beim Spitfire. Mal das Debüt auf der Eurobike abwarten.  V3??? 

Das Rune ist auch sehr geil. Bild ist heute im Pool.


----------



## ar_jay (5. August 2016)

son Riss in der Schweißnaht ist sehr ärgerlich, kommt aber in den besten Familien vor. Viel wichtiger ist die unkomplizierte Abwicklung und das spricht noch viel mehr für die Marke


----------



## NoStyle (6. August 2016)

ar_jay schrieb:


> son Riss in der Schweißnaht ist sehr ärgerlich, kommt aber in den besten Familien vor. Viel wichtiger ist die unkomplizierte Abwicklung und das spricht noch viel mehr für die Marke


Kann man nicht besser ausdrücken!


----------



## FireGuy (6. August 2016)

Die Rahmen halten schon was aus, Taco, Kettenblatt und Saint nicht


----------



## deralteser (6. August 2016)

@FireGuy Also bevor mein Darkside zerbricht, zerbreche eher ich  Der Gerät ist definitiv für nen massive impact gewappnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (6. August 2016)

Wo bist´n da drauf gelandet @FireGuy ?


----------



## FireGuy (6. August 2016)

Leogang Motoway den Gap Jump (mit der orangenen matte) zu langsam.....


----------



## FastFabi93 (6. August 2016)

Hats dir die ISCG-Aufnahme auch zerlegt ?


----------



## FireGuy (6. August 2016)

nur verbogen, hab bis auf das Kettenblatt wieder alles hinpfuschen können bis die neuen Teile kommen


----------



## 21XC12 (6. August 2016)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Leogang Motoway den Gap Jump (mit der orangenen matte) zu langsam.....


 
Den?


----------



## deralteser (7. August 2016)

Aua....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (7. August 2016)

den hätte ich vorgezogen ,  nein das Lochgap vor den 2 Wallrides

Keine Ahnung warum ich da derart langsam war


----------



## nullstein (7. August 2016)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Leogang Motoway den Gap Jump (mit der orangenen matte) zu langsam.....


Meine Horrorvorstellung...den zu kurz...
Krasse Nunmer!
Bin aktuell auch in Saalbach/Leogang. Nur leider ohne Bike 
Edit:
Bin morgen wieder in Leogang. Sohnemann will auf die Mini Shred Line.


----------



## mx-action (7. August 2016)

Ich bin auch in Leogang, Sohnemann läuft leider momentan noch in Gips rum.


----------



## 21XC12 (7. August 2016)

FireGuy schrieb:


> den hätte ich vorgezogen ,  nein das Lochgap vor den 2 Wallrides
> 
> Keine Ahnung warum ich da derart langsam war
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 517675


Wieviel Meter sind das denn? Sieht auf dem Bild nicht so groß aus. Aber auf GoPro Bildern kann man das auch oft nicht richtig einschätzen.


----------



## FireGuy (8. August 2016)

3m +   ist ja nicht wirklich weit, aber es geh davor recht gerade und kurz davor leicht bergauf...  habs halt einfach voll verbockt


----------



## RoastRider (8. August 2016)

Das wichtigste ist, dir ist nichts ernsthaftes passiert. Teile kann man tauschen und du bist eine Erfahrung/ Anekdote in deinem Leben reicher.
Die Bilder nach dem Impact vom Bike sind trotzdem eindrucksvoll.


----------



## andrewam (8. August 2016)

Ich hoffe mein Spitfire hält die qual aus die ich Ihm ab und zu abverlange.. war bisher 2 mal mit dem Spitfire im Bikepark inkl. >3m Drops, Roadgaps und step downs Bei doubles, tables und ähnlichem mach ich mir nicht so Sorgen wegen den kleineren G-Kräften.
 Seit den bildern von alteser getrau ich mich nicht mehr solche sachen mit dem Spitty zu fahren, möchte keinen Spontanen Rahmenbruch ohne vorwarnung. Ist natürlich nur so eine vermutung da ich immer eher vorsichtig bin.

Muss wohl wieder den Downhiller für das Zeug hernehmen


----------



## jammerlappen (8. August 2016)

Würde ich nix drauf geben. Spontan versagt der Rahmen eh nicht .


----------



## 21XC12 (9. August 2016)

Handelt sich wohl doch eher um einen Einzelfall. Die Gussets sind bei fast allen Banshee-Rahmen gleich konstruiert. Im www findet sich nichts über gebrochene Banshee-Rahmen  (V2). Ein kleiner Riss am Gusset ist was anderes, aber wohl auch eher selten. Zum Downhiller von Kona (Operator) findet sich deutlich mehr. Trotzdem werden die Bikes von Proridern wie Graham Agassiz auf den krassesten Trails bewegt und überstehen heftige Crashes.


----------



## deralteser (9. August 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mein Spitfire hält die qual aus die ich Ihm ab und zu abverlange.. war bisher 2 mal mit dem Spitfire im Bikepark inkl. >3m Drops, Roadgaps und step downs Bei doubles, tables und ähnlichem mach ich mir nicht so Sorgen wegen den kleineren G-Kräften.
> Seit den bildern von alteser getrau ich mich nicht mehr solche sachen mit dem Spitty zu fahren, möchte keinen Spontanen Rahmenbruch ohne vorwarnung. Ist natürlich nur so eine vermutung da ich immer eher vorsichtig bin.
> 
> Muss wohl wieder den Downhiller für das Zeug hernehmen



Also ich glaube nicht, das man das Spitty schnell in die Knie zwingen kann. Ich habe wie gesagt keine halbe Hand voll Spittys mit derartigen Blessuren gefunden. Dagegen stehen unzählige bikes, die nix dergleichen aufweisen. Wie gesagt: Nicht jede Schweißnaht kann fehlerhaft sein  Und für 3 Meter Drops hab ich das Spitty definitiv nicht hergenommen. Also scheinen Deine Schweißnähte in Ordnung zu sein

Edit: Wobei ich nicht unterschreiben würde, das das Spitty für häufige, richtig harte Parkballerei das Richtige wäre. Dafür gibts bei Banshee entsprechend andere Kaliber im lineup.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (9. August 2016)

Habs jetzt nochmal zusammengesucht. Die einzigen Fundstücke, die ich im Netz gefunden habe sind die im Folgenden zu sehenden.
Davon entspricht grad mal einer dem Riss, den ich an meinem Rahmen hatte. Wie gesagt: Es werden Einzelfälle sein.

Quelle der Bilder:
http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/banshee-spitfire-3


 


Mal davon abgesehen denke ich, das die 2017er frames im Rahmen der Hydroformingüberarbeitung an den Stellen der Gussets ein anderes finish aufweisen werden - darauf würde ich Wetten abschließen. Allerdings bleibe ich da im Wartemodus, denn ich finde grad die bisherigen gussets sehr stylisch. Ich liebe diesen offenen, aufgesetzten Look.


----------



## Kharma (9. August 2016)

So.. zwischendurch mal was "erbauliches".

Für nen echten Aufbauthread hatte ich keine Lust, also mach ich hier mal ne Kurzversion, in der Hoffnung hier niemanden zu vergrätzen. 

Da Geld nicht auf den Bäumen wächst, musste ich erstmal mein altes Enduro ausschlachten, um an die Teile zu kommen, die Frankenstein für sein neues Geschöpf benötigt *muaaahahaaaarr*





Jederr geniaale Wiissentschaftlerr benötigt einen Gehilfen, um seinen Plänen Taten folgen zu lassen. 
Darrf ich vorstellen: Mein Igorr:





Igorr wurrde beauuftragt, miir einen neuen Köörperr zu besorgen. Mit den rrichtigen Instrumeenten ausgestattet, tat err wie ihm geheißen:





Err fand auch schnell ein vorrwitziges Opferr...





...und errledigte es schnell und unauffällig:





Guuut gemacht, Igorr! Jetzt bring es schneell zu mir, damit wir ein neues Herrz einsetzen können *muaahahahaharr*





Fürr manchem eine schwiierige Situation, aberr fürr einen Meisterr wie mich ein klaacks!





Ich errsparre euch die blutigen Details. Hierr ein kuurzer Augenblick, bevorr mein Geschöpf zum Leeben erwachen wirrd:




Ist iimmerr eine Sauerrei, aberr was will man maachen.

Iich habe nun mein Geschöpf zum Leben errwacht uund es kann nun in die grroße weite Welt und Abenteuerr errleben:













Möge es laange Leben udn vieel errleben!
Genug Bilderr fürr heute. Iich danke euch fürr eure Geduuld.


----------



## Kharma (9. August 2016)

Mal was anderes:

http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/3043/title/banshee-bikes-2008-headbadge/cat/534


Wo? Für wieviel? Und wie schnell?^^


----------



## Matthias247 (9. August 2016)

Schöne Fotostory und schönes neues Bike!


----------



## deralteser (10. August 2016)




----------



## Boa-P (10. August 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> 
> http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/3043/title/banshee-bikes-2008-headbadge/cat/534
> 
> ...


Wird das dann einfach an den Rahmen geklebt? Ich wäre dabei, wenn es darum geht welche zu bestellen


----------



## Kharma (10. August 2016)

@Boa-P 
Glaube schon. An meinem Surge habe ich auch ein Headbage mit doppelseitigem Klebeband befestigt... Hält schon ein Weile.


----------



## nullstein (10. August 2016)

@Kharma:
Du bist so unfassbar geil bekloppt 
Schön geworden dein Frankenstein


----------



## Kharma (10. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (10. August 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> ... Für nen echten Aufbauthread hatte ich keine Lust, also mach ich hier mal ne Kurzversion ...


Bloß gut dass Du keine Lust hattest - so ist es einer der besten und amüsantesten Aufbau-Stories geworden! 
Viel Spaß mit dem Spitfire!


----------



## Kharma (10. August 2016)

Danke


----------



## frogmatic (10. August 2016)

nullstein schrieb:


> Schön geworden dein Franken*bike*


----------



## 21XC12 (11. August 2016)

Sehr amüsant!  So einen Igor brauch ich auch.


----------



## dani08051991 (11. August 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> So.. zwischendurch mal was "erbauliches".
> 
> Für nen echten Aufbauthread hatte ich keine Lust, also mach ich hier mal ne Kurzversion, in der Hoffnung hier niemanden zu vergrätzen.
> 
> ...


Sehr schön 
Was ich mich frage, warum hast du den Dämpfer so rum eingebaut?


----------



## grey (11. August 2016)

Die bushings stecken standardmäßig so drinnen, viele tauschens halt weils komisch ausschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (11. August 2016)

Die Buchsen von Rock Shox sind ein Graus! Die Gleitlager ebenso. Am besten direkt Huber's Buchsenset bestellen und Dämpfer umdrehen.


----------



## grey (11. August 2016)

In den Banshees hat man so wenig Rotation an den bushings, standard kann man ruhig mal totfahren..


----------



## Kharma (11. August 2016)

Moin. Danke nochmal für die vielen positiven Kommentare. 

Na hat das denn irgendeine Auswirkung, wenn ich den Dämpfer so herum einbaue?
Es stimmt, die Bushings waren schon so verbaut und erstmal fahr ich die runter, bis Huber seinen Geldanteil von mir erhält.
Im Übrigen würde ich die Position des Dämpfers wahrscheinlich sogar so lassen, weil ich finde, dass sie sogar so besser ins Rahmendreieck sich einfügt.

Zu dem Headbadge habe ich mal den Volker vom Mountainlove angeschrieben. Mal schauen, was kommt. Ansonsten forsche ich weiter. Scheinen aber aus dem Jahre 2007 +/- zu stammen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. August 2016)

grey schrieb:


> In den Banshees hat man so wenig Rotation an den bushings, standard kann man ruhig mal totfahren..


das hat bei mir beim CC DB Air genau eine Woche gedauert *g*


----------



## grey (11. August 2016)

pfuh, dann warens aber schon doa. 
Meine ccdb haben nach 14 Monaten (darkside hält allerdings im winter winterschlaf) noch keine probleme gemacht, im neuen DS nach einer halben Saison auch nicht, aber dann kam ja der dhx2 rein.


----------



## NoStyle (11. August 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> ... Zu dem Headbadge habe ich mal den Volker vom Mountainlove angeschrieben. Mal schauen, was kommt. Ansonsten forsche ich weiter. Scheinen aber aus dem Jahre 2007 +/- zu stammen.


Richtig, die Steuerrohr-Badges stammen aus den "V1" Banshee´s, von 2007 bis 2012. Ist vielleicht ein Einzelstück? Wüsste nicht dass die noch produziert werden ... ?


Kharma schrieb:


> ... Na hat das denn irgendeine Auswirkung, wenn ich den Dämpfer so herum einbaue? ...


Nein. Musst halt darauf achten dass der Ausgleichsbehälter nicht auf die Kabel/Unterrohr anschlägt.



GrazerTourer schrieb:


> das hat bei mir beim CC DB Air genau eine Woche gedauert *g*


Es gab wohl anfangs mal zwischendurch eine Marge mit fehlerhaften CC-Bushings. Ist aber recht fix reagiert worden und man konnte sie kostenfrei austauschen. Meine waren vom Start weg in Ordnung ...


----------



## Kharma (11. August 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Nein. Musst halt darauf achten dass der Ausgleichsbehälter nicht auf die Kabel/Unterrohr anschlägt.



Ah okay. Da ist massig Platz!
Das habe ich vorher im "trockenem" ausprobiert.

Ich hatte ja kurz mit dem Gedanken gespielt, im Rahmendreieck irgendwie auf der Unterseite des Oberrohr einen Flaschenhalter zu postieren.
Naja, hat sich dann erledigt.

Badges...
Einzelstück wäre ja schade. Nun, lassen wir die Händler mal machen. Ich meld mich, wenn ich dazu mehr weiß.


----------



## 21XC12 (11. August 2016)

Da könnte man sicher ne Sammelbestellung aufgeben. ->KLICK<-


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. August 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Es gab wohl anfangs mal zwischendurch eine Marge mit fehlerhaften CC-Bushings. Ist aber recht fix reagiert worden und man konnte sie kostenfrei austauschen. Meine waren vom Start weg in Ordnung ...



2015 
Mir ist das aber ohnehin egal gewesen, weil ich die Buchsen von Huber eh vom alten Dämpfer zu Hause gehabt habe.


----------



## --HANK-- (12. August 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Da könnte man sicher ne Sammelbestellung aufgeben. ->KLICK<-



--> Ich wär dabei! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boa-P (12. August 2016)

ick och


----------



## Kharma (12. August 2016)

Geduuuld.
Wenn was spruchreifes kommt, gibt es ne Abfrage


----------



## andrewam (12. August 2016)

Das ist das was ich bis jetzt maximal mit dem spitfire gefahren bin, bis jetzt hält der Rahmen ja zum glück noch 
Auf dem bild hab ich halt denn downhiller dabei, hab leider kein bild davon mit dem spitty, werd ich aber bei gelegenheit noch machen!




Muss momentan sowieso noch warten, hab beim Spitfire die federgabel mittlerweile das 6te mal dieses Jahr auf Garantie eingeschickt (4x Pike/ 2xDVO). Neuer dämpfer ist momentan auch drin. Mal schauen wie der jade mit der diamond harmoniert.


----------



## Kharma (12. August 2016)

Ovales Kettenblatt, weil?


----------



## andrewam (12. August 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Ovales Kettenblatt, weil?


Sieht nur so aus, ist ein rundes 32t absolute black


----------



## Kharma (12. August 2016)

Echt?


----------



## andrewam (13. August 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Echt?


Hier siehts runder aus  liegt halt auch am lichteinfall auf der linken seite des KB


----------



## Kharma (13. August 2016)

Ick brauch ne Brille...


----------



## nullstein (13. August 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Ick brauch ne Brille...


Hast ja auch schon graue Haare


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (13. August 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Ovales Kettenblatt, weil?



Weil es im schlimmsten Fall keinen persönlichen Vorteil bringt aber auch keinen Nachteil.


----------



## Kharma (13. August 2016)

nullstein schrieb:


> Hast ja auch schon graue Haare



Rallyweiß!


----------



## sirios (13. August 2016)

Hier mal wieder was von mir vom letzten Wochenende, leider bei bescheidenen Licht- und Trailverhältnissen. Momentan komm ich auch eher unregelmäßig zum Biken


----------



## 21XC12 (13. August 2016)

Grüße aus PDS


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. August 2016)

--HANK-- schrieb:


> --> Ich wär dabei! ;-)



Ich auch


----------



## andrewam (14. August 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Grüße aus PDS
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 519875


Die strecke von nico vink auch schon gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (14. August 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Die strecke von nico vink auch schon gefahren?


Weiß nicht!? Welche ist das?


----------



## andrewam (14. August 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht!? Welche ist das?


http://m.pinkbike.com/news/nico-vinks-new-signature-line-at-chatel-bikepark-video-2016.html

Steht nirgendswo ein anderer name als Nico vink Signature Line, sollte in chatel sein und sieht nach viel spass aus


----------



## Frorider86 (14. August 2016)

Chilliger Tag im Hürtgenwald 



 

Mit welchen Banshee-Fahrern hatte ich denn heute eigentlich das Vergnügen? (...ganz vergessen zu fragen )
Darkside Neon-Orange mit Boxxer?
Darkside Raw-Blau mit Zocchi?
Legend Matt ....mit schwatter Boxxer? 


Allen ein guten Start in die neue Woche


----------



## Funghi (14. August 2016)

aktuell:






BTW.: mein Oberrohr bleicht irgendwie aus, kennt jemand das Problem??


----------



## Frorider86 (14. August 2016)

Jop, das Problem ist mir aufgefallen, als ich die alten 3M Folie runter gemacht und die neue draufbasteln wollte. Der Bereich wo Folie geklebt war, leuchtender Lack, alles andere etwas ausgeblichen.
Ergo: Immer im Dunklen fahren


----------



## RoastRider (15. August 2016)

Das kommt vom Fahren mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Da kommen die Farbpartikel vom Lack nicht alle hinterher. 

Aber ist schon Mist, wenn die Farbe nach 1-2 Jahren verblasst. Rot/Orange ist da immer stark gefährdet -> Siehe 15-20 Jahre alte rote Autos. Da ist der Lack meist auch nicht mehr schön.


----------



## frogmatic (15. August 2016)

Da Galerie, endlich mal ein (fieses Handy-) Bildchen vom neuen alten Schätzchen (der Rahmen, die meisten Teile vom alten DH bike wurden transplantiert), das bei mir eine neue Heimat gefunden hat:





...und gleich mal am WE in Ilmenau eingefahren 

Edith sagt: das Ding rennt 

Und letztes WE war ich mit dem Spitfire auf Enduro Rennen... It's Banshee Time!


----------



## Kharma (15. August 2016)

Update Headbadge:

Gemäß Volker/Mountainlove sind das, wie schon vermutet, die alten. Aktuell sind die nicht Lieferbar, aaaaaber er vermutet, dass es die ab Oktober wieder zu bestellen gibt.
Preis weiß ich noch nicht, komme aber dann neu. Wenn ich genug Infos zusammen habe, können wir ja mal Namen sammeln.


----------



## 21XC12 (15. August 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> http://m.pinkbike.com/news/nico-vinks-new-signature-line-at-chatel-bikepark-video-2016.html
> 
> Steht nirgendswo ein anderer name als Nico vink Signature Line, sollte in chatel sein und sieht nach viel spass aus


Sind wir heute gefahren. War aber die letzte Abfahrt und ich hatte keine Kraft mehr in den Händen. Aber eine sehr geile Jumpline. Morgen geht's nach Les Gets und Morzine. Die Sprünge in Chatel sind teilweise echt heftig. Les Gets soll da mehr Optionen bieten.


----------



## andrewam (15. August 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Sind wir heute gefahren. War aber die letzte Abfahrt und ich hatte keine Kraft mehr in den Händen. Aber eine sehr geile Jumpline. Morgen geht's nach Les Gets und Morzine. Die Sprünge in Chatel sind teilweise echt heftig. Les Gets soll da mehr Optionen bieten.


Les Gets hat mir nicht ganz so gut gefallen. Hat jedoch viele eher kleine sprünge und die letzten paar kurven ab der kleinen Jumpline macht auch ziemlich spass. Hat schön grosse anlieger die man ungebremst durchfahren kann

Bei Super Morzine hats ein paar richtig gute Sprünge auf der Schwarzen, und die rote ist auch so konzipiert das man ziemlich jeden sprung schön whippen kann. 
Also der spass kommt in morzine definitiv nicht zu kurz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (16. August 2016)

Im Moment ist Supermorzine eigentlich durch nichts zu schlagen in der Region. Die sind schon ziemlich gut geworden.


----------



## ollinist (16. August 2016)

Nachdem mein Spitfire vor ein paar Wochen aus dem Radgeschäft geklaut worden ist, hat mich jetzt die Radladen Versicherung glücklich gemacht:







Anstatt der Mattoc mit IRT ist jetzt ne Pike mit AWK drin, fährt sich auch ganz gut


----------



## andrewam (16. August 2016)

Gratuliere  

Hab mal Banshee angefragt wegen der Bikepark freigabe des Spitfires, halt explizit wegen den sprüngen. Das war die antwort:

Yeah, the Spitfire is definitely a really fun bike for jumping on this type of stuff and bike park use!


Your question is very valid. I would say that it isn’t the size of the jump that matters, it is really the landing that makes the biggest difference. If you have a really nice transition that allows you to land smooth, there is no reason the Spitfire can’t jump 10m+. The Spitfire is a tough frame, but it isn’t reinforced like a DH bike, so you will want to use some discretion on the bigger jumps, and make sure you keep it smooth on the landings! Lots of hard landings over time could definitely lead to a durability issue.

Wenn ihr mich fragt leidet jeder Rahmen unter vielen harten landungen. Also werd ich wohl sorglos weiter mit dem spitfire springen gehen


----------



## 21XC12 (18. August 2016)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Im Moment ist Supermorzine eigentlich durch nichts zu schlagen in der Region. Die sind schon ziemlich gut geworden.


120 Kilometer weiter liegt Aosta (Italien). Da sind wir seid gestern. Auch sehr zu empfehlen. Die bieten sogar Helibiking an.


----------



## 21XC12 (18. August 2016)

Grüße aus dem Aostatal ....


----------



## 21XC12 (19. August 2016)

Wer sagt mir wo ich heute bin?


----------



## jammerlappen (19. August 2016)

Das ist: ziemlich genau da, wo ich jetzt auch sein sollte!


----------



## 21XC12 (19. August 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Das ist: ziemlich genau da, wo ich jetzt auch sein sollte!


Beste Antwort


----------



## numinisflo (19. August 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wer sagt mir wo ich heute bin?
> Anhang anzeigen 521175


Ich habs! In den Bergen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (19. August 2016)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ich habs! In den Bergen!


Wolte ich erst schreiben


----------



## 21XC12 (19. August 2016)

Is es Matterhorn


----------



## deralteser (19. August 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wer sagt mir wo ich heute bin?
> Anhang anzeigen 521175


Jetzt hab ich Pipi in den Augen!
Ich will auch


----------



## 21XC12 (19. August 2016)

Hier watt zum lachen ...


----------



## deralteser (19. August 2016)

Voll geil So Ur-Menschliches-Gebrülle gehört einfach dazu.
Hrrrrrrrr Vor allem wenn man auf Vulkanasche fährt....


----------



## 21XC12 (20. August 2016)

Wall im Bikepark Cervinia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (20. August 2016)

Klamotten sind gepackt. Morgen früh geht´s los nach Livigno 
6 Mann, 5 Tage ballern



 

...ich bin ja so aufgeregt 
Und ja, es wird bestimmt die Ein oder Andere Spam-Nachricht hier erscheinen

Haut rein und haltet mir hier die Fahne hoch


----------



## 21XC12 (21. August 2016)

Das Foto mit der Wall ist heute im Pool gelandet. Über ein paar Sterne von euch würde ich mich freuen. Danke!


----------



## deralteser (21. August 2016)

Ich habe noch einen schicken 2016er Spitfire Rahmen in large, gelb zu verkaufen. Wer will noch eins, wer hat noch keins?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/815783-banshee-spitfire-2016-large


----------



## RoastRider (21. August 2016)

Ich glaub ich hab die falschen Freunde...
Viel Spaß in Livigno und Aosta. 

Mein "Kurzurlaub" in WB gestern:


----------



## RoastRider (21. August 2016)

The proof: Spitfire Bikepark-tauglich

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/Untitled,32063/jeremie-aziz,27724


----------



## andrewam (21. August 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen schicken 2016er Spitfire Rahmen in large, gelb zu verkaufen. Wer will noch eins, wer hat noch keins?
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/815783-banshee-spitfire-2016-large


Wirds jetzt bei dir ein Rune oder doch was anderes? Z.b Patrol?


----------



## deralteser (21. August 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Wirds jetzt bei dir ein Rune oder doch was anderes? Z.b Patrol?



Es wird kein Rune - ich habe kein für mich passendes Angebot gefunden. Und auf die 2017er Modelle zu warten ist mir zu lange hin. Das Spiel habe ich letztes Jahr mit dem Spitfire schon gehabt. Dazu ist nicht gesagt, das die neuen Modelle mir dann auch gefallen. Ich bin in Alp d´huez nen Patrol AL Probegefahren. Das fand ich schon sehr, sehr aufreizend  Ein Angebot für ein gelbes 2016er konnte ich jetzt nicht ausschlagen. Der Rahmen wird nächste Woche bei mir eintreffen. Wenn mir die MY17 gefallen gibts eventuell 2018 was in Richtung Rune...


----------



## jammerlappen (21. August 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> The proof: Spitfire Bikepark-tauglich
> 
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/Untitled,32063/jeremie-aziz,27724


 
GENAU SO war ich heute im Wald auch unterwegs, subjektiv !


----------



## DC. (21. August 2016)

Hehe, dito!






Neu sind 650b, Gabel und die dicke Luftkammer für den McLeod. Jetzt ists ne richtige Bügelmaschine


----------



## mx-action (21. August 2016)

So jetzt bin ich auch wieder zurück im Pott.




Den Coil Dämpfer zwischendurch mal zu testen hat sich ja sowas von gelohnt-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (24. August 2016)

Gude!
Ein guter Bekannter von mir ist ca. 1,90m. Er ist früher ein Canyon in L gefahren und fährt aktuell ein LV 601 MK2 in XL.
Das 601 ist ihm bergab zu träge und insgesamt zu lang, er ist gestern mal kurz mein Spitfire V2 in L gefahren und war/ist total begeistert.

Frage: Hat hier jemand in der Region Darmstadt-Dieburg, Frankfurt bis Heidelberg ein *Rune V2* in *L *das mein Kumpel mal probesitzen / rollen könnte?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Andreas.blub (24. August 2016)

Mit der Körpergröße würde ich ein XL empfehlen. Fahre mit 1,87 auch XL. 16er Rahmen.
Kann in 50xxx Probe gerollt werden. Vllt etwas weit. Hatte aber schonmal Besuch aus Frankfurt zum testen


----------



## Frorider86 (25. August 2016)

Sonnige Grüße aus Livigno



 

Gestern Morgen mal spontan den ersten Versuch gewagt


----------



## deralteser (25. August 2016)

Dickes Ding


----------



## Masberg (25. August 2016)

Mottolino - müsste ich eigentlich auch mal wieder hin.... Die dicken Dinger sind aber nix für mich.
Viel Spaß noch


----------



## 21XC12 (25. August 2016)

Alter Schwede!!!  Du bist bekloppt, aber im positiven Sinne.


----------



## grey (25. August 2016)

sonnige grüße retour aus disneyland.


----------



## Hulot (25. August 2016)

Moin, moin, 

ich bräuchte mal kurz Hilfe, wie herum ist das Top Link Spitfire V2'14 eingebaut, wurde schon mal gefragt finde aber die Stelle hier thread nicht mehr.
Also in welche Richtung zeigt das eingestantzte S, antriebsseitig oder andere Seite, damke schon mal im voraus?

Sonnige Grüße


----------



## Masberg (25. August 2016)

immerhin hat @grey  einen Fallschirm dabei 
im Ernst: Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (25. August 2016)

Noch so'n Bekloppter


----------



## Braitax (25. August 2016)

Beide top


----------



## 21XC12 (25. August 2016)

Ich will auch mal so was Dickes springen, aber sowas wie auf den Bildern traue ich mich einfach nicht.


----------



## deralteser (25. August 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal so was Dickes springen, aber sowas wie auf den Bildern traue ich mich einfach nicht.


Yo Bro'


----------



## Boa-P (25. August 2016)

@Frorider86 & @grey 
woohuuuu das sind mal nen paar richtig fette Dinger. Respekt dafür


----------



## RoastRider (25. August 2016)

@Frorider86  & @grey : Huuuge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hulot (25. August 2016)

Hulot schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> ich bräuchte mal kurz Hilfe, wie herum ist das Top Link Spitfire V2'14 eingebaut, wurde schon mal gefragt finde aber die Stelle hier thread nicht mehr.
> Also in welche Richtung zeigt das eingestantzte S, antriebsseitig oder andere Seite, damke schon mal im voraus?
> ...



Ok, ich habe es gefunden, das S auf dem Upperlink weißt richtung Non-Drive, beim Rune ist es ein R und das selbe, zumindest so wie es auf den Bildern im Web aussieht. War beim Ausbau etwas voreilig und habe mir nicht die Postion gemerkt.

Grüße


----------



## MindPatterns (25. August 2016)

So, mal Butter bei die Fische: Wer ist auf der Eurobike und versorgt uns mit Bildern vom Banshee Booth?


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. August 2016)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> So, mal Butter bei die Fische: Wer ist auf der Eurobike und versorgt uns mit Bildern vom Banshee Booth?


leider heuer nix... sehr sehr schade aber! Ich check einmal ab, ob der Third Eye fährt. Der hat aber kein Smartphone.


----------



## andrewam (25. August 2016)

@Freerider1504 ist an der eurobike meinte ich mal gelesen zu haben


----------



## FireGuy (25. August 2016)

Dann pose ich auch mal 

Hab ein identes Foto zu Grey seinem, aber das war mitm Trek Session, das kann ich ja hier nicht posten:

aber wo ma dabei sind, saalbach Gap bei Nacht, aber dieses mal wars mitm Darkside  
schaut leider kleiner aus als es war...

Video der Aktion: 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5ZKhr_MKqvPb2xUaWE2NEJGMzA


----------



## MindPatterns (25. August 2016)

Sachtma, nur damit ich Bescheid weiß fürs nächste mal: Am Holz starten und rollen lassen reicht, oder?


----------



## 21XC12 (25. August 2016)

Der nächste springt rückwärts runter


----------



## Kharma (25. August 2016)

BooaaahhhhhhwasfahrtihrdennfürdickeDinger???  

Puh... da halt ich nicht mit. Aber auf dem Gap stand ich schon:





Zählt das? 

Vielleicht trau ich mich ja nächste Woche...
.
..
...
niiiicht


----------



## FireGuy (25. August 2016)

also ich rolle einfach vom Schild weg, ohne treten und Bremsen, springe nicht aktiv weg, halte doe Front leicht, dann passt das genau für mich.

Habs voriges jahr mit 2 mal treten deeeeezent überschossen und bin kurz vor der Kurve "gelandet" 

Mit Glück hat man jemanden ders vorrollt


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. August 2016)

Geile Drop Bilder!  DAs Foto von der Nacht ist aber.....zu kurz belichtet  



FireGuy schrieb:


> Habs voriges jahr mit 2 mal treten deeeeezent überschossen und bin kurz vor der Kurve "gelandet"



Ich bin den Specialized Drop in Maribor am Ende einmal mit geschätzt 30km/h gefahren (passend wären vielleicht 15 *g*) Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen Feeeeeeeeeeeeeehleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer ;-) Ich bin bei Gott keiner wie ihr, aber so bis 3m Drops mach ich schon. Ich bin ca. 5m tiefer als gewollt und 10m zu weit gelandet *g* ging aber trotzdem - mit ein bissi Aua in den Gelenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (26. August 2016)

beim Holz anfangen zu rollen. eventuel einen tacken früher.
Das unangenehme ist, dass man die Landung erst sehr spät sieht um seine Geschwindigkeit einzuschätzen und entsprechend zu reagieren.


----------



## Frorider86 (28. August 2016)

Sooo, etwas verspätet, aber hier der angekündigte Livigno-Spam 




"Start" der neuen Slopestyle-Line




Step-Up im Mittelstück




Wild-Sheep




Kleine Spielerein am AirBag




Hip Jump neue Slopestyle-Line

Vielen Dank an http://tobbih.de/ aka @peterpain für die genialen Bilder


----------



## deralteser (28. August 2016)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Sooo, etwas verspätet, aber hier der angekündigte Livigno-Spam
> Anhang anzeigen 523585
> "Start" der neuen Slopestyle-Line
> 
> ...



Alle Bilder sind supergenial!!!! Absolut spitze. Das Letzte Bild vom Hip Jump hat für mich allerdings den Vogel abgeschossen! Bild des Monats für mich!


----------



## andrewam (29. August 2016)

Ich bin definitiv am Samstag an der Eurobike. Werde meine Spiegelreflex Kamera mitnehmen und die 2017er Banshees fotografieren, je nach dem werd ich die Bilder noch Samstag Abend in die Fotogalerie stellen


----------



## konastuff (30. August 2016)

Bitte auch Geometrie-Daten festhalten ;-)


----------



## andrewam (30. August 2016)

konastuff schrieb:


> Bitte auch Geometrie-Daten festhalten ;-)


Klar, das hatte ich sowieso vor


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. August 2016)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Sonnige Grüße aus Livigno
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 522655
> 
> Gestern Morgen mal spontan den ersten Versuch gewagt





grey schrieb:


> sonnige grüße retour aus disneyland.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 522663





andrewam schrieb:


> @Freerider1504 ist an der eurobike meinte ich mal gelesen zu haben





Frorider86 schrieb:


> Sooo, etwas verspätet, aber hier der angekündigte Livigno-Spam
> Anhang anzeigen 523585
> "Start" der neuen Slopestyle-Line
> 
> ...



@Frorider86 @grey

Krank  , aber geil  

@All @andrewam 

Korrekt, ich bin aber Freitag auf der Eurobike, Freitag noch als Händler und ebenfalls die beiden anderen Tage. Wenn gewünscht liefere ich Bilder und eventuell werde ich auch ein-zwei-drei 2017er Banshee´s Probefahren


----------



## MK_79 (30. August 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Geduuuld.
> Wenn was spruchreifes kommt, gibt es ne Abfrage




Sollte sich was ergeben, bitte Info.
Ein Custom Design wie es die Leute bei Last gemacht haben, wäre auch was. 
Evtl. ist ja jemand kreativ und haut mal einen Entwurf raus.


----------



## Maxey (30. August 2016)

Hey,

wer von euch fährt das Rune 2015 mit 170mm Gabel? 

Ich hab meine Durolux heute auf 170mm getravelt und finde den Lenkerwinkel schon arg flach. 

Könnt ihr mal euer Feedback geben wie ihr das so habt. Welchen Winkel, Flipchip Einstellung usw.... 

Mit kommt es irgendwie vor als sei der Winkel flacher wie bei meinem 2016er Legend. 

P.s. Beide Bikes mit 27,5" Laufrädern und 2,4" Maxxis reifen. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (31. August 2016)

Legend Stealth könnte ich an dem Tag gewesen sein 



Frorider86 schrieb:


> Chilliger Tag im Hürtgenwald
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 520140
> 
> ...


----------



## grey (31. August 2016)

so, wieder zuhause.
eins hab ich noch..


----------



## MK_79 (31. August 2016)

Maxey schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wer von euch fährt das Rune 2015 mit 170mm Gabel?
> 
> ...




Ich hatte eine umgebaute Lyrik mit 170mm und mittlerer Einstellung im 2014 Rune.
Reifen 2.3 Schwalbe MM
Mir kam das auch sehr flach vor. Ebenso fand ich das alles zu "nervös".
Gemessen hatte ich dann 63 Grad.

Nach umstellen auf 160mm und 2.3 Maxxis war es um einiges besser. Fühle mich damit wohler.


----------



## 21XC12 (31. August 2016)




----------



## 21XC12 (31. August 2016)

Hydroforming, 200g leichter, 2- statt 3-position Geo-Chips, noch kürzeres Sitzrohr, ... Klingt interessant! Wo sind die Fotos von der Eurobike?


----------



## MindPatterns (31. August 2016)

Banshee Dune? 



21XC12 schrieb:


> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (31. August 2016)

Die ersten trudeln ein...

EDIT: Foto gelöscht


----------



## NoStyle (31. August 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hydroforming, 200g leichter, 2- statt 3-position Geo-Chips, noch kürzeres Sitzrohr, ... Klingt interessant! Wo sind die Fotos von der Eurobike?


Jupp - war neulich schon auf mtbr.com zu lesen.
Dazu bleibt die 26" Option nach wie vor erhalten. Metric-Dämpfer kommen laut Keith erstmal nicht ... noch zu wenig Auswahl/Optionen und der bisherige Standard bleibt noch viele Jahre, seiner Meinung nach.
Mehr darf ich leider nicht verraten, aber die Eurobike ist ja jetzt ...


----------



## 21XC12 (31. August 2016)

Gut das Banshee nicht jedem Trend hinterher rennt. Zu viele Änderungen gehen oft mit einer saftigen Preiserhöhung einher und nicht selten passen Teile vom alten Rad nicht mehr ohne weiteres an den neuen Rahmen. Wenn nicht kostengünstig umgerüstet werden kann explodieren plötzlich die Kosten weil neue Teile unumgänglich sind. Aktuell habe ich kein Interesse/Bedarf an Metric, Boost und sonstigem Wirrwarr. Finde es schon ärgerlich wenn Hersteller wie Fox und RS Ihre 180mm Gabel nicht mehr mit 20mm Achse anbieten. Die 36 mit Fit4 gibt es nur noch mit 15mm Achse und bei der RC2 ist es nur noch ne Frage der Zeit. Die meisten Naben lassen sich noch leicht umrüsten. Aber gefühlt geht der Trend Richtung "Willst du ne neue Gabel dann kauf dir besser gleich ein neues Rad". Da ist Banshee viel, viel näher beim Kunden. Danke Banshee!!!


----------



## NoStyle (31. August 2016)

@21XC12 : Sehe ich auch so! Aber Banshee ist auch bekannt dafür, dass neue Standards erst dann kommen wenn genügend Leute danach rufen. Es sind ja oft nur die Großen wie Trek, Giant oder Specialized, RockShox und Fox, die mühelos mal eben alles umschmeißen können, egal ob der Kunde das braucht oder nicht. 
Sollte ich mir eventuell ein MY17 Spitfire-Rahmen holen, wird auch nahezu alles vom jetzigen übernommen, alleine schon damit das preislich auf dem Teppich bleibt ...


----------



## lakekeman (31. August 2016)

Nen längeres Steuerrohr am L/XL Spiti wäre schon fein. Hat schon jemand die neuen Geotabellen abgelichtet und kann sie zeigen?


----------



## frogmatic (31. August 2016)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Nen längeres Steuerrohr am L/XL Spiti wäre schon fein. Hat schon jemand die neuen Geotabellen abgelichtet und kann sie zeigen?


Dito ein kürzeres für die kleineren Größen...
Stack ist bei meinem Spitti definitiv zu groß, mit dem tiefen Tretlager.


----------



## konastuff (31. August 2016)

Boah wo bleiben nur die Bilder :-D


----------



## thxelf38 (31. August 2016)

...ich warte auch gespannt. Wo sind sie nur?


----------



## andrewam (31. August 2016)

Legend und Darkside bleiben gleich


----------



## RoastRider (31. August 2016)

Boah, sieht das 2017 Darkside geil aus. Banshee topt sich da jedes Jahr selbst. 

"2016er Darkside blau/grün, wenig genutzt zu verkaufen."  Nicht ernsthaft, aber ins Grübeln komm ich schon ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (31. August 2016)

Trommelwirbel ....


----------



## andrewam (31. August 2016)

Da kannst du wohl noch Trommelwirbeln bis deine Hände Wund sind


----------



## 21XC12 (31. August 2016)




----------



## MindPatterns (31. August 2016)

Wo bleibt das Rune?


----------



## konastuff (31. August 2016)

Rune !!!!! ???? !!! Ich klapp zusammen


----------



## MindPatterns (31. August 2016)

Wieson? 



konastuff schrieb:


> Rune !!!!! ???? !!! Ich klapp zusammen


----------



## saufraz (31. August 2016)




----------



## MindPatterns (31. August 2016)

Super! Danke. Also, Tretlagerbereich und Sitzrohr wurden aktualisiert, die Rohre sehen mittlerweile auch etwas kantiger aus (Unterrohr), oder täuscht das?


----------



## vitaminc (31. August 2016)

Prime sieht gut aus in Schwarz, bin mal auf Geo und Gewicht gespannt. Wie bereits letztes Jahr mag ich diese Buntstifte-Lackierung der Banshees einfach nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saufraz (31. August 2016)

Die Ausfallenden an Spitfire, Phantom, Rune und Prime sind neu (2 fach verstellbar, die steilste Variante fällt weg)
Das Gusset zwischen Sattel- und Unterrohr fällt weg. Die Abstützung zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr ist kein Gusset mehr sondern ein eingeschweisstes Rohr.
Neue Rohrsätze:
Rune und Prime haben dünnere Oberrohre. (ähnlich Spitfire 2016)
Die Oberrohre an Spitfire und Phantom waren an den beiden Ausstellern noch dünner als 2016. Das wird bis zu Serie
aber nochmal geändert und soll dann gleich bzw. ähnlich dem neuen Rune und Prime werden.

Die Farben kommen bis auf das Darkside auf den Bildern ganz gut rüber. Die Farbe vom Darkside ist ein mattes orange. Das letzte Bild kommt dem Orginal am nächsten.


----------



## Livanh (31. August 2016)

saufraz schrieb:


> sexy things


----------



## trailterror (31. August 2016)

Sitzrohre sehen zum Teil schon sehr kurz aus....bin da mal auf die daten gespannt..

An die optisch dünneren oberrohre muss sich mein auge auch noch gewöhnen  aber soll sich laut saufraz ja noch ändern 

Danke für die bilder


----------



## Masberg (31. August 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Prime sieht gut aus in Schwarz, bin mal auf Geo und Gewicht gespannt. Wie bereits letztes Jahr mag ich diese Buntstifte-Lackierung der Banshees einfach nicht..



Buntstifte, soso!
Nimm das:






@saufraz Danke für die Details!

Falls es das Prime im Darkside Buntstift Orange geben wird, könnte es teuer werden.


----------



## andrewam (1. September 2016)

Die Dt Steckachse am Hinterrad ist auch neu


----------



## saufraz (1. September 2016)

Ja genau DT Steckachse wird Serie. 
Für die neuen Ausfallenden gibt es auch eine Boost-Variante. 
Für die alten dreifach verstellbaren Ausfallenden wird es kein Boost mehr geben. 
Eine der besten Neuerungen ist das alle Modelle günstiger werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (1. September 2016)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Geometrie aus? Da wird sich doch auch was getan haben.


----------



## Dakeyras (1. September 2016)

saufraz schrieb:


> Eine der besten Neuerungen ist das alle Modelle günstiger werden.



Ein Satz, den ich in der MTB-Industrie nicht erwartet hätte...   

Wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt, dass die neuen Modelle leichter (war das so? Meinte da was gelesen zu haben) und günstiger werden. Sehr sympathisch, Banshee... 

In welchen Farben wird das Spitfire denn noch kommen? Ist schon was zu den Rahmengewichten bekannt? 



Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## saufraz (1. September 2016)

Genau Gewichtsangaben gibt es noch nicht.
Die Rahmen werden aber auf jeden Fall
leichter werden. Ich schätze mal das ein 2017er Rune
knapp über dem Gewicht eines 2016er Spitfire liegt.


----------



## US. (1. September 2016)

Kann es sein, daß das Design der Kettenstreben geändert wurde?
Scheint mir am neuralgischen Punkt unten, wo es leicht zu Kontakt mit der Kette kommet nun etwas höher zu liegen.

Insgesamt maßvolle Änderungen, die alle zu begrüßen sind.
Decals sind nicht so der Hit, aber das kann man ja ändern.


----------



## Livanh (1. September 2016)

saufraz schrieb:


> Ja genau DT Steckachse wird Serie.
> Für die neuen Ausfallenden gibt es auch eine Boost-Variante.
> Für die alten dreifach verstellbaren Ausfallenden wird es kein Boost mehr geben.
> Eine der besten Neuerungen ist das alle Modelle günstiger werden.



Also das ist mal ne Überraschung !!


----------



## 21XC12 (1. September 2016)

Danke @saufraz

Prime in schwarz gefällt mit sehr gut. Die anderen Modelle gefallen mir auch sehr gut. Die Formgebung der Rohre würde ich zu gerne live in Augenschein nehmen. Das mit der Achse ist sehr zu begrüßen. Passen die DT Achsen eigentlich nicht in die Dropouts bis MY16?
Edit: Hab's gerade recherchiert. DT geht wohl nicht. Vielleicht die RS Maxle?  Hab in Aosta festgestellt das die Konterschraube der Steckachse keine Lust mehr hatte. Daher suche ich jetzt nach einer Alternative.

Das die Modelle günstiger werden is natürlich der Knaller.

Ob mir die hydrogeformten Rohre besser gefallen als die bisherige Optik mit den angeschweißten Blechen weiß ich gerade nicht. Da hab ich gemischte Gefühle. Das alte Design ist eher rustikal und maskulin. Das neue wirkt leichter, cleaner und moderner.


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. September 2016)

Geilo  Mah, das tut richtig weh heuer nicht dort zu sein!

@everyday26 
Liebe Grüße und Prost nach Friedrichshafen! Hätte dir gern wieder ein Bierchen auf den Stand gebracht. Nächstes Jahr dann....


----------



## frogmatic (1. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ob mir die hydrogeformten Rohre besser gefallen als die bisherige Optik mit den angeschweißten Blechen weiß ich gerade nicht. Da hab ich gemischte Gefühle. Das alte Design ist eher rustikal und maskulin. Das neue wirkt leichter, cleaner und moderner.


Immerhin sind es immer noch keine Hängebauchschweine, die Optik geht voll in Ordnung 

Die Farben lachen mich nicht so an, wie in der Vergangenheit.
Mein Sohn hat noch ein knallgelbes Legend, und ich habe damals leider nur ein schwarzes, statt dem türkisen Spitfire bekommen 
Und das orang-blaue Darkside war auch der absolute Hit.


----------



## 21XC12 (1. September 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Immerhin sind es immer noch keine Hängebauchschweine, die Optik geht voll in Ordnung


 
Finde die neue Optik auch super soweit ich das von den Bildern beurteilen kann. Aber das altgewohnte Design ist auf keinen Fall weniger schön.


----------



## NoStyle (1. September 2016)

saufraz schrieb:


> Ja genau DT Steckachse wird Serie.
> Für die neuen Ausfallenden gibt es auch eine Boost-Variante.
> Für die alten dreifach verstellbaren Ausfallenden wird es kein Boost mehr geben.
> Eine der besten Neuerungen ist das alle Modelle günstiger werden.


Erstmal vielen Dank für die Bilder! 

Jepp, die Rahmen werden günstiger! Warum und wieviel? Das wird Bernhard aka @everyday26  hoffentlich bald veröffentlichen ... 

Also, ich muss sagen: Hui - mir gefällt doch sehr was ich sehe! 
Auf den allerersten flüchtigen Blick vielleicht nicht, aber im Detail hat sich doch sehr viel verändert!
- DT Swiss Steckachse in Serie.
- Das neue Oberrohr-Design gefällt mit gut. Dazu andere Details beim Unterrohr/Tretlager. Insgesamt wirken die Rahmen niedriger und etwas eleganter!
- Die Hinterbauten sehen deutlich flacher aus. Der obere KL-Link scheint auch etwas tiefer zu sitzen, damit der Dämpfer tiefer und das Oberrohr abgesenkt werden kann.
- Die neuen 2-fach Dropouts wirken deutlich kleiner/kompakter. Vielleicht ist gerade hier, oder am Hinterbau generell, ordentlich Gewicht eingespart worden ... ?
- Die Decals sind wieder großflächiger und plakativer, so wie MY12/13. Gefällt mir. Hoffentlich sind die über Lack ...
- Endlich (!) kürzere Sitzrohre. Damit lag ich Keith schon lange in den Ohren, heheeee. Aber jetzt, da hydraulische Sattelstützen bis zu 20cm Verstellbereich haben, macht es auch für die Mehrheit Sinn.
- Die Sitzrohre sollen ja nicht nur kürzer, sondern auch steiler werden. Bin mal sehr gespannt auf die Geometrien! Reach, Radstand, vielleicht sogar Kettenstrebenlänge, könnten sich durchaus ändern!?!

Ich nehme mal an, die dreh- abnehmbare ISCG-Aufnahme, sowie der S3 Umwerfer-Standard, wird weiterhin übernommen. Habe mir nämlich neulich erst einen neuen 2x9 Antrieb gegönnt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (1. September 2016)

Tja, da das lange Sitzrohr das einzige war was mich an meinem XL Prime etwas gestört hat läuft es wohl darauf hinaus....


----------



## MindPatterns (1. September 2016)

$$$



cornholio_83 schrieb:


> Tja, da das lange Sitzrohr das einzige war was mich an meinem XL Prime etwas gestört hat läuft es wohl darauf hinaus....


----------



## andrewam (1. September 2016)

Mich nimmt auch wunder ob die Versetzung des oberen KS-Links ein bisschen nach unten, die Progression erhöht


----------



## andrewam (1. September 2016)

Masberg schrieb:


> Buntstifte, soso!
> Nimm das:
> 
> 
> ...


Zufrieden mit der DVO? Du hast 14 Umdrehungen beim OTT oder?


----------



## Masberg (1. September 2016)

sehr zufrieden mi der Diamond! OTT steht zur Zeit bei 11, wobei das aktuell etwas schwergängig ist, nachdem ich den Federweg auf 160mm erhöht habe. Muss ich wohl nochmal ran - habe da evtl. beim Zusamenbau was verklemmt.


----------



## andrewam (1. September 2016)

Masberg schrieb:


> sehr zufrieden mi der Diamond! OTT steht zur Zeit bei 11, wobei das aktuell etwas schwergängig ist, nachdem ich den Federweg auf 160mm erhöht habe. Muss ich wohl nochmal ran - habe da evtl. beim Zusamenbau was verklemmt.


Alles klar! Hab mir vor monaten auch eine DVO gekauft. Leider ist meine immer defekt. Hab sie eigeschickt wegen Knackendem Gabelschaft, dann hatte ich plötzlich nurnoch 11 OTT umdrehungen maximal, und jetzt seit ich sie gester zurück bekommen hab aus dem service plötzlich nurnoch 4 OTT Umdrehungen


----------



## Masberg (1. September 2016)

arggh. Ärgerlich! wenn einmal der Wurm drin ist..... Hoffe dir wird noch eine Lösung angeboten. Schade, wennman auf diese Weise den Spaß an einer wirklich guten Gabel verliert.


----------



## andrewam (1. September 2016)

Masberg schrieb:


> arggh. Ärgerlich! wenn einmal der Wurm drin ist..... Hoffe dir wird noch eine Lösung angeboten. Schade, wennman auf diese Weise den Spaß an einer wirklich guten Gabel verliert.


Ja hatte irgendwie einfach Pech, hab mein Spitfire seit rund 10 Wochen nicht mehr bewegt


----------



## freetourer (1. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Danke @saufraz
> 
> Prime in schwarz gefällt mit sehr gut. Die anderen Modelle gefallen mir auch sehr gut. Die Formgebung der Rohre würde ich zu gerne live in Augenschein nehmen. Das mit der Achse ist sehr zu begrüßen. Passen die DT Achsen eigentlich nicht in die Dropouts bis MY16?
> Edit: Hab's gerade recherchiert. DT geht wohl nicht. Vielleicht die RS Maxle?  Hab in Aosta festgestellt das die Konterschraube der Steckachse keine Lust mehr hatte. Daher suche ich jetzt nach einer Alternative.
> ...



Die RS Maxle passt perfekt - fahre ich im Prime und Phantom.

Zu den neuen Bikes:

- Sehen in der Tat insges. flacher aus - gefällt.

- Keine Hängebauchoptik - gefällt.

- Hydrogeformte Ober- und Unterrohre - gefällt eher nicht. Ich finde gerade an den aktuellen Rahmen die größtenteils runden Rohre in Kombination mit "kein Hängebauch" einfach schön clean und hebt sich gut vom restlichen Einheitsbrei ab. Auf den Bildern sehen die Rohre ja tatsächlich leicht eckig aus. Muss man aber vielleicht auch mal eher live sehen.

- Farben muss man wahrscheinlich live sehen, die Decals gefallen mir nicht so sehr, speziell den Hinterbau sollte man clean lassen. Wenn alles über Lack ist ists natürlich wurscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (1. September 2016)

Naja, je länger ich mir das Rune betrachte umso furchbarer finde ich das Sattelrohr, schaut wie abgeschnitten aus, und dann diese RIESEN Reverb.... Ganz schlimm. Wer braucht sowas???
Insgesamt finde ich die alten Rahmen schöner, wie schon einer schrieb, rustikaler, ich würde es aggressiver nennen, was auch besser zu dem Rad passt.
Und was sind das denn für Farben (ausgenommen das Legend)? Was nehmen die bei Banshee... 
Die RAW Rahmen sind schön vorallem das RAW Pink finde ich mal richtig cool!

Schön ist natürlich die DT Steckachse hinten. 
Ingesamt finde ich den Hinterbau echt schick.
Kann es sein das sich die Form des Steuerrohres geändert hat, weniger oder gar nicht tapered?
In welchen Farben wird es das Rune denn noch geben?


----------



## egev (1. September 2016)

Ich reihe mich zu den Neuigkeiten von der Eurobike mal mit etwas ein wenig älterem in die Galerie ein. Danke an lovetheride83 für das Fahrgestell.


----------



## 2o83 (1. September 2016)

Gerne! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## 21XC12 (1. September 2016)

Meins hat mir heute wieder richtig Spaß gemacht und so schnell gebe ich es nicht her.


----------



## vitaminc (1. September 2016)

gibt es schon Geo und Gewichtsdaten zu den Neuen?


----------



## deralteser (1. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Die Formgebung der Rohre würde ich zu gerne live in Augenschein nehmen.
> 
> Ob mir die hydrogeformten Rohre besser gefallen als die bisherige Optik mit den angeschweißten Blechen weiß ich gerade nicht. Da hab ich gemischte Gefühle. Das alte Design ist eher rustikal und maskulin. Das neue wirkt leichter, cleaner und moderner.



Da gehe ich mit. Diese Oberrohre mit der Verstärkung zum Sitzrohr hin empfand ich auf den ersten Blick wie so viele der am Markt etablierten Marken. *hust* Radon *hust* swoop oder sowas *hust* bitte nicht steinigen *hust* So ganz harmoniert das in meinen Augen nicht mehr mit dieser "rohen, technischen und verwinkelten" Form des Hinterbaus. Die Gussets passten mir da besser. "Maskuliner" triffts da ganz gut. Umso geiler finde ich es, das das Darkside bis auf weiteres sein Gesicht behalten hat. Die Rohre und Gussets machen das bike einfach zu einem kompletten Unikat. Das Spitty sieht auf dem Foto ziemlich schmalbrüstig aus, wobei die erwähnten Oberrohre in der Serie ja noch etwas mehr Fülle bringen könnten. Rune und Prime gefallen mir wirklich gut - auf die ersten Aufbauten zum Ende des Jahres hin bin ich definitiv gespannt.

Whatever...

Bin erstmal auf die Geocharts gespannt Schön sind die bikes auf jeden Fall und Detailbilder sind ja bis jetzt nicht wirklich aufgetaucht.

Das die bikes etwas günstiger werden sollen ist klasse. Ich habe irgendwo meine Schmerzgrenze - und für nen Rahmenset jenseits von 2000 Euro und weit drüber auszugeben finde ich schon echt happig. Mal sehen, wo sich das einpendelt und mal sehen was die Händler hierzulande abrufen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (1. September 2016)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7eP04iJFfYwZ1FvcU1CZUdRd3c/view

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. September 2016)

Demnach hat sich die Geometrie beim Spitfire nicht großartig verändert. 

Ich glaube, ich brauche einen neuen Rahmen...


----------



## deralteser (2. September 2016)

Na super - das Darkside bleibt unverändert und kommt in RAW mit rot/orangenen decals. Da könnte ich glatt im Versuchung kommen meinen neon-orangenen Rahmen abzugeben.


----------



## vitaminc (2. September 2016)

Mal das Prime angeguckt.
Mehr Reach, weniger Stack, das ist gut.
BB niedriger, weniger gut.
1207mm Radstand bei L ist natürlich ne Ansage, klingt nach einer richtige langen Karre.
Schade das man dem Prime nicht etwas mehr Federweg spendiert hat.


----------



## 21XC12 (2. September 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Na super - das Darkside bleibt unverändert und kommt in RAW mit rot/orangenen decals. Da könnte ich glatt im Versuchung kommen meinen neon-orangenen Rahmen abzugeben.


Kannst deins doch entlacken lassen. Sollte doch kein Problem sein. Mein Traum ist nach wie vor ein eloxiertes Banshee in irgendeiner exotischen Farbe. Grasgrün, lila oder whatever. Decals drauf, mattstrahlen und Decals runter. Das wäre der mit Abstand geilste Rahmen ever.


----------



## 21XC12 (2. September 2016)

Etwa so ...


----------



## Cirest (2. September 2016)

bin über die geo- veränderungen weniger glücklich. versteh nicht warum man dem prime so einen langen radstand spendiert hat? die vergleichsweise extrem langen kettenstreben sorgen ohnehin für spurtreue. auch beim spiti geht man für ein trailbike falsche wege, anstatt kurz und verspielt setzt man auf länger und behebig. gerade bei trailbikes sollten die konstrukteure weniger die stoppuhr denn mehr den spaß  im vodergrund sehen.


----------



## RoastRider (2. September 2016)

Ich würde zu gerne das Spitfire in Türkis/Rot mal live sehen. Oder besser nicht, das schont den Geldbeutel.


----------



## RoastRider (2. September 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> gibt es schon Geo und Gewichtsdaten zu den Neuen?



Genaues weiß ich nicht, aber laut VitalMTB sollen die Rahmen ca. 1 Pfund abspecken. 

http://m.vitalmtb.com/photos/featur...s,10433/2017-Banshee-Updates,109504/sspomer,2


----------



## frogmatic (2. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Etwa so ...


Gemeldet wegen Porno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (2. September 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> Genaues weiß ich nicht, aber laut VitalMTB sollen die Rahmen ca. 1 Pfund abspecken.
> 
> http://m.vitalmtb.com/photos/featur...s,10433/2017-Banshee-Updates,109504/sspomer,2



Das klingt doch schonmal geil. Um den Preis mach ich mir keine Sorgen.
Das Prime könnte ich mir auch mit dem neuen DB Inline Coil gut vorstellen.


----------



## MindPatterns (2. September 2016)

Im Katalog ist jetzt auch der DB Coil als Dämpferoption für das Rune angegeben. Sieht so aus, als würde es doch eine progressivere Kennlinie bekommen, auch wenn nichts explizit dazu gesagt wurde?


----------



## Masberg (2. September 2016)

*PRIME:*
Also ich finde die Geometrieanpaasungen beim Prime super, da ich mit 180cm bei etwas längeren Beinen bei jedem Bike immer zwischen M und L liege. Wobei mir M etwas zu kurz und L deutlich zu lang ausgeht. Jetzt sieht es aus, wie für mich gemacht!!!!

Und dann kommt es auch noch in diesem gräßlich geilem *orange*, wie beim Darkside .
Das gibt zu Hause jede Menge Sprechbedarf --- Danke Banshee  (hat jemand einen Link für: Warum schon wieder ein neues Rad her muss?)

Aber: Jemand eine Idee, ob die Decals wieder unter Lack sind? Gelb auf orange finde ich nur supoptimal - wobei es mich vermutlich nicht abhalten wird 

Kann mir jemand die Veränderung der Dämpfer-Specs erklären:
*Alt*: 40x8mm shaft end, 25.4x8mm reservoir end
*Neu*: 40x8mm shaft end, 20.0x8mm reservoir end
Werde ich meinen bisherigen Dämpfer nutzen können? wenn nein - was ich befürchte - kann man das dann irgendwie umbauen?


----------



## Braitax (2. September 2016)

Ein paar Detailbilder noch:

http://m.vitalmtb.com/photos/featur...s,10433/2017-Banshee-Updates,109504/sspomer,2


----------



## MindPatterns (2. September 2016)

Kannste. Brauchst nur neue Dämpferbolzen. Also 20mm statt 25.4mm.


Masberg schrieb:


> Werde ich meinen bisherigen Dämpfer nutzen können? wenn nein - was ich befürchte - kann man das dann irgendwie umbauen?


----------



## Masberg (2. September 2016)

Wieder ein Gegenargument entfallen


----------



## vitaminc (2. September 2016)

Masberg schrieb:


> *PRIME:*
> Also ich finde die Geometrieanpaasungen beim Prime super, da ich mit 180cm bei etwas längeren Beinen bei jedem Bike immer zwischen M und L liege. Wobei mir M etwas zu kurz und L deutlich zu lang ausgeht. Jetzt sieht es aus, wie für mich gemacht!!!!



Sehe ich ähnlich, auch das man jetzt 31,6 Stütze verwenden kann ist . Mir könnte L auch ganz gut passen. Gibt nur zwei Dinge die mich an der Geo stören: Hätte gerne etwas mehr Tretlagerhöhe bei Low-Einstellung und etwas kürzere Kettenstreben (1cm weniger wäre gut). Bzgl. Dämpfer würde ich mich über Inline Air/Coil als Option freuen. Insgesamt sind das nur Kleinigkeiten, fast schon Nichtigkeiten.

Grad noch gesehen: Das Prime kommt auch in RAW/Silber.. sehr geil, bin auf Bilder gespannt.


----------



## NoStyle (2. September 2016)

Stimmt, das Sattelrohr ändert sich von 30.9 auf 31.6 ... gut dass ich noch so lange für eine hydraulische Stütze gezögert habe ... 

Ansonsten komme ich wirklich mal ins Grübeln bezüglich Spitfire Rahmenfarbe. Alu/Silber finde ich toll. Black-Ano ist immer fein und sehr kratzfest. Aber hier bekomme ich gerade leicht feuchte Hände (scheint wohl Spitty in L zu sein) ...


----------



## cornholio_83 (2. September 2016)

prime in raw waer schon geil aber nicht mit dem lila
Da ich auch lange suchen musste ...
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tcufswhfq8ecgyt/Copy of Copy of banshee 2017 catalog web.pdf?dl=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (2. September 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Stimmt, das Sattelrohr ändert sich von 30.9 auf 31.6 ... gut dass ich noch so lange für eine hydraulische Stütze gezögert habe ...
> 
> Ansonsten komme ich wirklich mal ins Grübeln bezüglich Spitfire Rahmenfarbe. Alu/Silber finde ich toll. Black-Ano ist immer fein und sehr kratzfest. Aber hier bekomme ich gerade leicht feuchte Hände (scheint wohl Spitty in L zu sein) ...



Sattelrohr: Kannste erstmal mit ner Hülse überbrücken.

Spitty wie oben abgebildet: Kannste sofort bestellen  Schaut seeehr lecker aus


----------



## deralteser (2. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Etwa so ...


Ich ziere mich vor der Entlackung des Darksides weil ich den Wiederverkaufswert schwinden sehe. Eigentlich kommt ein Verkauf aber eh nicht in Frage. Von daher wirds wohl irgendwann im Winter viiiileeeiiiiicht passieren. Das bike passt mir halt wie die Faust aufs Auge. Egal ob ichs mit SC oder DC fahre. Ist immer wieder geil. Denke aber das ich bald von 26 zoll auf 27,5 umsteigen werde. Irgendwas muss man ja zum basteln haben....


----------



## NoStyle (2. September 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Sattelrohr: Kannste erstmal mit ner Hülse überbrücken.
> Spitty wie oben abgebildet: Kannste sofort bestellen  Schaut seeehr lecker aus


Ja, Hülse geht natürlich. Aber ich könnte dann eh direkt eine passende 170er Hydraulik-Stütze kaufen - habe ja noch keine!
Ich warte mal bis Bernhard sich nach der Eurobike sortiert hat - schließlich gibt es einige Neuerungen. Bei mir eilt es zudem nicht und es bleibt noch Zeit über die Farbe zu grübeln. Dazu noch 26/650B Dropouts ... also entweder/oder ... oder doch beide?!? Mag die 650B-Laufräder in den kurzen Streben ja gerne, aber passen muss es ...


----------



## deralteser (2. September 2016)

@NoStyle Wenn noch keine Stütze vorhanden ist, dann ist das sowieso eine Pflichtveranstaltung. Ich kann nicht mehr leben ohne dieses Teil 
Ich hab mich irgendwie komplett auf 650b eingeschossen, deswegen auch die Überlegung das Darkside mal entsprechend umzurüsten. Aber Eile hab ich da auch nicht. Bin momentan wieder rundum zufrieden aufgestellt mit meinen 2 bikes. Nr. 1 fürn Park und Nr 2. für fast alles.


----------



## 21XC12 (2. September 2016)

->BANSHEE2K17<-


----------



## 21XC12 (2. September 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Denke aber das ich bald von 26 zoll auf 27,5 umsteigen werde. Irgendwas muss man ja zum basteln haben....


Und ich steig vielleicht wieder auf SC um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (2. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Und ich steig vielleicht wieder auf SC um.



Danke für den Link zu den Bildern. Hatte ich noch gar nicht gerafft. ...Das Darkside in dem matten Orange ist echt unglaublich geil. Mann mann mann....

Ja, mit dem Darkside ist das so: Kaum hat man ne SC montiert, will man wieder die DC zum "stupiden" draufhalten. Hat man dann wieder die DC montiert will man wieder was noch verspielteres. Dank dem Rahmen und den Möglichkeiten wirds irgendwie nie langweilig. Eine schöne 180mm Lyrik oder Yari im Darkside würde mich aktuell auch reizen, dann wirds aber irgendwann echt teuer Die nächste Materialschlacht auf der Mega2017 will mal wieder finanziert werden und - wie das Fehlerteufelchen das so will: Aktuell löst sich die Standrohrbeschichtung an meiner 350CR im TR Patrol in "Wohlgefallen" auf. Da wird mal wieder ne Investition fürs das Allmountain notwendig...
Aber die Wintermonate sind bekannterweise laaaaaaang und man braucht als Bekloppter immer was zum Fummeln...

Na denn schaun'mer mal, was 2017 bei raus kommt


----------



## arghlol (3. September 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Stimmt, das Sattelrohr ändert sich von 30.9 auf 31.6 ... gut dass ich noch so lange für eine hydraulische Stütze gezögert habe ...
> 
> Ansonsten komme ich wirklich mal ins Grübeln bezüglich Spitfire Rahmenfarbe. Alu/Silber finde ich toll. Black-Ano ist immer fein und sehr kratzfest. Aber hier bekomme ich gerade leicht feuchte Hände (scheint wohl Spitty in L zu sein) ...


Kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. Die Farbe ist wirklich sehr geil


----------



## mx-action (3. September 2016)

Ich habe noch 'ne top "X-Fusion Metric HLR" 160mm oder 180mm Federweg hier rumliegen wenn noch jemand was günstiges zum Basteln sucht.


----------



## 21XC12 (3. September 2016)

mx-action schrieb:


> Ich habe noch 'ne top "X-Fusion Metric HLR" 160mm oder 180mm Federweg hier rumliegen wenn noch jemand was günstiges zum Basteln sucht.


Hab ich schon gesehen. Würde gut in mein Darkside passen.


----------



## tokla4130 (3. September 2016)

Die neuen Banshees sind ja durchweg Hammer!
Schade das so ein Darkside total überdimensioniert ist für mich...
Aber so ein blau-oranges Spitfire wäre noch was!
Wenn das schwarze mal dreckig ist...


----------



## deralteser (3. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon gesehen. Würde gut in mein Darkside passen.



Das Jucken wird scheinbar größer He heee


----------



## NoStyle (3. September 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> @NoStyle Wenn noch keine Stütze vorhanden ist, dann ist das sowieso eine Pflichtveranstaltung. Ich kann nicht mehr leben ohne dieses Teil  ...


Jaja doch ... hab mich ja lange genug davor gedrückt. 

Also, ich habe mir die Bilder jetzt lange genug angeschaut - und mir gefällt das teilweise neuen Rohr-Design echt immer besser. Ja, es hat bezüglich Sitzdom etwas von anderen genannten Bikes. Aber Spitfire und Phantom ware eh etwas schlanker, da fällt es kaum auf. Aber spätestens beim Hinterbau wird Banshee sofort wieder einzigartig, finde ich. 

Habe mal den Umrechner bemüht. Wenn das stimmt mit dem beinahe 1 Pfund weniger Rahmengewicht, dann sind es, statt ca. 200 bis zu 450 Gramm am Rahmen. Das ist mal ordentlich ... !


----------



## MK_79 (3. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Kannst deins doch entlacken lassen. Sollte doch kein Problem sein. Mein Traum ist nach wie vor ein eloxiertes Banshee in irgendeiner exotischen Farbe. Grasgrün, lila oder whatever. Decals drauf, mattstrahlen und Decals runter. Das wäre der mit Abstand geilste Rahmen ever.




Würde mich sofort anschließen!!!


----------



## 21XC12 (3. September 2016)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Würde mich sofort anschließen!!!


Meine beiden Rahmen sind schwarz. Da weiß ich nicht ob das so einfach geht bzw ob's überhaupt geht. Hätte ich einen raw Rahmen oder einen lackierten würde ich es wohl wagen. Ein eloxiertes Banshee wäre glaube ich der Hammer. Egal in welcher Farbe. Würde Banshee sowas anbieten würde ich keine Sekunde zögern. Nicolai hat da echt richtig geile Farben. Da wären mir 300 € mehr sch***egal. Wenn die Banshee Rahmen jetzt sogar günstiger werden umso mehr. Wenn man es unbedingt will kann man es ja professionell machen lassen. Ich hab jetzt mal angefragt wie das bei einem schwarz anodisierten Rahmen aussieht. Aber ich will auch kein Risiko eingehen. Nicht das die Lager nach der Prozedur Spiel haben. So oder so sind die Rahmen Bombe. Eloxiert wäre schon übertrieben geil. 

Bin mich auch am einlesen -> Klick


----------



## deralteser (3. September 2016)

Ich meine das bei bereits anodisierten Rahmen die Farbentfernung nur durch "entkappen" möglich ist. Also dem (mechanischen?) Entfernen der hauchdünnen Eloxalschicht. Danach kann natürlich wieder eloxiert oder lackiert werden. Die Lagersitze können allerdings zum Problem werden. Einerseits würde Material abgetragen werden - zum anderen trägt die Oberfläche bei erneutem Eloxieren wieder etwas auf. Das allerdings nur in minimalen Bereichen. Frage mich grad: Wenn man die Lagersitze unangetastet lässt ( @21XC12 also in Deinem Fall schwarz anodisiert belässt), sollte doch auch keine Gefahr bestehen, das die Lagersitze was abbekommen. @KHUJAND hat vielleicht für bereits eloxierte Rahmen was interessantes auf Lager. Mit Entlacken, Bearbeiten und nem perfekten RAW Finish kennt sich der Herr jedenfalls bestens aus. Einfach mal in seinen Alben stöbern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (3. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Bin mich auch am einlesen -> Klick



Der Link ist gut - dieser hier auch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-raw-bikes.557270/


----------



## 21XC12 (3. September 2016)

Und der -> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/07...en_eloxieren_lassen_teile_parts_wie_wo_warum/


----------



## deralteser (3. September 2016)

Diese glaze Farben von Nicolai sind allerdings auch übel geil. Die Transparenz lässt das blanke Aluminium schön durchschimmern....*schwelg* 
Hatte mal bei Nicolai angefragt, ob sie Fremdfabrikate entsprechend pulvern/lackieren lassen (Darkside in glaze green war mal so ne Idee). Hab natürlich ne Absage kassiert. Hab dann aber auch nicht weitergesucht, ob es gute Lackierer gibt, die diese Lacke verarbeiten. Glaub die Haltbarkeit ist auch nicht sehr gut.


----------



## deralteser (3. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Und der -> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/07...en_eloxieren_lassen_teile_parts_wie_wo_warum/



Jep! Gute Lektüre! Finds sehr geil, das die Schweißnähte aufgrund der anderen Materialbeschaffenheit ein anderes Eloxalfinish haben.


----------



## bachmayeah (4. September 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Diese glaze Farben von Nicolai sind allerdings auch übel geil. Die Transparenz lässt das blanke Aluminium schön durchschimmern....*schwelg*
> Hatte mal bei Nicolai angefragt, ob sie Fremdfabrikate entsprechend pulvern/lackieren lassen (Darkside in glaze green war mal so ne Idee). Hab natürlich ne Absage kassiert. Hab dann aber auch nicht weitergesucht, ob es gute Lackierer gibt, die diese Lacke verarbeiten. Glaub die Haltbarkeit ist auch nicht sehr gut.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 525477


 
frag doch mal beim KHUJAND oder andern (z.B. http://www.brandes-speckesser.de ) an...
Intense hatte das ja auch bei Rot (works red) und Blau (works blue) teilweise im Programm, was schon sehr geil aussah...und auch nur bei der Pflege anfälliger war als normaler Lack -> mehr wasser und alles ist gut..


----------



## 21XC12 (4. September 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Hatte mal bei Nicolai angefragt, ob sie Fremdfabrikate entsprechend pulvern/lackieren lassen (Darkside in glaze green war mal so ne Idee). Hab natürlich ne Absage kassiert.Anhang anzeigen 525477


 
Für Nicolai macht es die Firma -> Klick 
Und dann gibt's noch die -> Klick


----------



## US. (4. September 2016)

Für Pulverbeschichtung hab ich hier beste Erfahrungen gemacht:
http://www.goetz-pulverbeschichten.de/

Es gibt dort auch Beschichtungen mit sog Candy-Effekt.
Das ist ähnlich wie die "Lasur" bei Nicolai. Nicolai trägt die m.Wn. direkt auf die rohen Rahmen auf. Die geringe Pigmentmenge führt zum Durchschimmern des Alus und gibt den gewünschten Effekt, ist aber nicht sehr haltbar.

Die Candy-Beschichtungen sind zweischichtig. Eine hoch reflektierende helle Schicht und darüber die Effektbeschichtung mit wenigen Pigmenten, was eine unglaubliche Tiefe gibt und je nach Beleuchtung für tolle Effekte sorgt.
Anbei der Rahmen meiner Kleinen in Purple Candy (ist von Goertz), geht natürlich auch mit diversen anderen Farbrichtungen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## 21XC12 (4. September 2016)

Auch ne geile Möglichkeit


----------



## bachmayeah (4. September 2016)

candy ist auch nice... kenne ich allerdings auch erst seit dem intense/crc team. finde ich auch schick...ein banshee in so einer farbe würde ich auch gerne mal sehen wobei ich das "normale" blau Legends auch schön finde.
gab es ja schon fast mal: klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (4. September 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


>



Oh mann, haben will. Ich liebäugel ja schon länger mit einem Spitty. Leichter und günstiger ist auch toll. Mal sehen wie viel günstiger es wird. 

Dieser Rahmen mit einer roten Mattoc mit schwarzen Standrohren...  Lechz... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## srsly (4. September 2016)

Poserbild zum Abschluss der Sommertour 2016

22 Tage, ~92'000 Tiefenmeter 
3 Sätze Bremsbeläge, 1 Reifen, 2 Schaltzüge, 1 Schaltwerk 
x Liter Bier


----------



## 21XC12 (5. September 2016)

Wo warst du denn überall?


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. September 2016)

"Nimm das, du erbärmlicher Bandscheibenvorfall!!!!"





~45min Testrunde mit 200hm Uphill und ebenso viel Downhill. Status heute: Tut schon weh, aber irgendwie auch nicht mehr als sonst. Biken geht besser als Socken anziehen, schlafen, bücken, ins Auto einsteigen usw usf. Werde mir weiter anschauen, ob ich mir damit was Gutes tu. Angefühlt hat es sich aber sensationell! 


(ich lerne übrigens gerade alle die besser verstehen, die sich bei etwas gemeineren Uphill Passagen oder bergab bei S2 schon fürchten. Wenn man Angst davor hat sich den Rücken zu verhauen, fährt man wie der erste Mensch....)


----------



## srsly (5. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wo warst du denn überall?


Leogang/Saalbach, Serfaus/Fiss, Brandnertal, Lermoos, Sölden, Lenzerheide, Livigno, Vinschgau, Nauders/Reschen


----------



## 21XC12 (5. September 2016)

srsly schrieb:


> Leogang/Saalbach, Serfaus/Fiss, Brandnertal, Lermoos, Sölden, Lenzerheide, Livigno, Vinschgau, Nauders/Reschen


Welcher Park war dein Favorit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrewam (5. September 2016)

srsly schrieb:


> Leogang/Saalbach, Serfaus/Fiss, Brandnertal, Lermoos, Sölden, Lenzerheide, Livigno, Vinschgau, Nauders/Reschen


Chur fehlt  die haben auch einen super bikepark


----------



## lakekeman (5. September 2016)

Ist schon jemand ein Spitfire und Prime/Phantom im Vergleich gefahren?

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Spiti, aber das geht jetzt an meine Frau. Daher kommt für mich im Modelljahr 2017 ein neues her.
Einfachste Lösung wäre wieder ein Spitfire. Die 29er lachen mich aber auch irgendwie an.

Allerdings scheint das Phantom eher unter dem Spitfire angesiedelt zu sein, und das Prime darüber.
Kann da jemand tatsächliche Erfahrungen beitragen?


----------



## vitaminc (5. September 2016)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Allerdings scheint das Phantom eher unter dem Spitfire angesiedelt zu sein, und das Prime darüber.
> Kann da jemand tatsächliche Erfahrungen beitragen?



An was machst Du das fest ob etwas höher oder niedriger angesiedelt ist?
Ich vermute der Aufbau ist weitaus entscheidender als ein Unterschied von 10mm Federweg.

Mein Favorit ist ganz klar das Prime. Bislang war mir der Rahmen zu schwer, wenn es sich bewahrheitet dass dieser nun für 2017 etwas abgespeckt hat, dann könnten wir beste Freunde werden


----------



## frogmatic (5. September 2016)

srsly schrieb:


> Poserbild zum Abschluss der Sommertour 2016
> Anhang anzeigen 525913


Ich stelle mir immer die Blicke der Enkel vor, wenn sie eines Tages solche Bilder zu sehen bekommen 


GrazerTourer schrieb:


> "Nimm das, du erbärmlicher Bandscheibenvorfall!!!!"


Willkommen zurück unter den Lebenden


----------



## lakekeman (5. September 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> An was machst Du das fest ob etwas höher oder niedriger angesiedelt ist?
> Ich vermute der Aufbau ist weitaus entscheidender als ein Unterschied von 10mm Federweg.



Der Aufbau wäre bei allen 3 Rädern identisch, daher kommt es bei mir nur auf den Rahmen an. Und da liegen zwischen Prime und Phantom 30mm, das sollte sich ja schon (deutlich) bemerkbar machen.

Und festmachen wo was angesiedelt ist kann ich eben nur durch das was ich durch Nutzerberichte oder Tests lese. Daher meine Frage hier nach tatsächlichen Erfahrungen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. September 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück unter den Lebenden



Danke!  ganz so sehe ich das allerdings noch nicht *am Sessel hin undher rücke und die Nerven entlaste* 

BTW: kann mir jemand sagen, was man auf diesem Smiley sieht ->  seit Jahren wollte ich schon fragen und jetzt sehe ich das gerade wieder.


----------



## 21XC12 (5. September 2016)

Mit viel Fantasie ...


----------



## 21XC12 (5. September 2016)

Wieso? Was siehst du?


----------



## Dakeyras (5. September 2016)

sollte ein zwinkernder smiley sein. Ich seh aber auch nur den Text... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## srsly (5. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Welcher Park war dein Favorit?


Puh, die Frage kann ich gar nicht so einfach beantworten. Zum reinen Ballern im Moment vermutlich SFL, die rote Line dort ist schon ziemlich genial gebaut. Bei den Downhillstrecken finde ich Leogang im Moment noch am besten. Evtl. hatte ich für Lenzerheide und Mottolino aber auch einfach zu wenig Zeit um richtig reinzukommen, war dort jeweils mehr mit Trails als mit Park beschäftigt.
Vom Gesamtpaket mit den Trails in der Gegend ist eindeutig Lenzerheide mein Favorit, wenn man zwei Fahrräder dabei hat. (Lenzerheide - Arosa - Chur - Lenzerheide ist schon ne ziemlich epische Runde  ) Im Park selbst war ich nur einen Tag und dort fanden wir es ziemlich lustig ohne Startnummer bei der Trek Bike Attack das Feld von hinten aufzurollen 



andrewam schrieb:


> Chur fehlt  die haben auch einen super bikepark


Hab's vom Lift aus gesehen und steht für nächstes Jahr auf der Liste. An dem Abend wäre sogar bis 2200 offen gewesen, aber wir waren eindeutig zu k.o. vom Rest des Tages um das noch auszunutzen (außerdem "nur" Enduro und Vogelnest aufm Kopf  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (5. September 2016)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Der Aufbau wäre bei allen 3 Rädern identisch, daher kommt es bei mir nur auf den Rahmen an. Und da liegen zwischen Prime und Phantom 30mm, das sollte sich ja schon (deutlich) bemerkbar machen.
> 
> Und festmachen wo was angesiedelt ist kann ich eben nur durch das was ich durch Nutzerberichte oder Tests lese. Daher meine Frage hier nach tatsächlichen Erfahrungen.



Das Phantom habe ich ignoriert, das nehme ich als Bike mit dem man es hin & wieder auch mal krachen lassen oder in Bikepark gehen will einfach nicht richtig ernst, als reiner Tourer vermutlich eine sehr gute Wahl. Mein Vergleich bezog sich auf Spitfire vs. Prime. Man kann sicher beide Räder robust oder weniger robust aufbauen, vieles ist dann eher Geschmackssache und als subjektiv zu betrachten. Ohne beide Rädern gefahren zu haben vermute ich, dass der größte Unterschied bei der Laufradgröße und dem zu Folge unterschiedlicher Geo zu finden ist, das Spitfire wird etwas agiler sein, das Prime das bessere Überrollverhalten im Steinfeld. Wenn es noch flacher und mehr Federweg sein darf, dann hat Banshee ja noch das Rune im Programm. Wenn man sich unsicher ist wäre eine Probefahrt angebracht, ich würde mich nicht auf das verlassen was mir andere berichten, ohne jetzt hier jemandem nahe treten zu wollen 

Vergleichs-Lesestoff gibt es bestimmt auch hier: http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. September 2016)

Keiths Meinung zum Phantom, als er durch ein Steinfeld einfach drauf gehalten hat im  O Ton "what the....?!" (so hat er es uns erzählt) ich würde dem Bike eine Chance geben, statt dem Spitfire. Es würde mein Rune perfekt ergänzen, aber ich habe mich nicht zu den großen Laufrädern überwinden können. Auch der Test hier im Forum zeigt, dass das Phantom auch sehr nahe am Rune zu sein scheint. Vielen ist ja das Prime viel zu viel des Guten. Das kann ich mir auch vorstellen.


----------



## 21XC12 (5. September 2016)

srsly schrieb:


> Puh, die Frage kann ich gar nicht so einfach beantworten. Zum reinen Ballern im Moment vermutlich SFL, die rote Line dort ist schon ziemlich genial gebaut. Bei den Downhillstrecken finde ich Leogang im Moment noch am besten. Evtl. hatte ich für Lenzerheide und Mottolino aber auch einfach zu wenig Zeit um richtig reinzukommen, war dort jeweils mehr mit Trails als mit Park beschäftigt.
> Vom Gesamtpaket mit den Trails in der Gegend ist eindeutig Lenzerheide mein Favorit, wenn man zwei Fahrräder dabei hat. (Lenzerheide - Arosa - Chur - Lenzerheide ist schon ne ziemlich epische Runde  ) Im Park selbst war ich nur einen Tag und dort fanden wir es ziemlich lustig ohne Startnummer bei der Trek Bike Attack das Feld von hinten aufzurollen
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die Zusammenfassung. Schönes Bild.


----------



## vitaminc (5. September 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Auch der Test hier im Forum zeigt, dass das Phantom auch sehr nahe am Rune zu sein scheint. Vielen ist ja das Prime viel zu viel des Guten. Das kann ich mir auch vorstellen.



Das Phantom soll nahe am Rune sein? - das Phantom ist deutlich steiler und weniger Federweg, hat 29" anstelle von 27,5" - zumindest auf Blatt Papier sollten die beiden Räder in unterschiedlichen Kategorien zu Hause sein, aber nun denn, Papier ist nicht gleich Trail


----------



## freetourer (5. September 2016)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ist schon jemand ein Spitfire und Prime/Phantom im Vergleich gefahren?
> 
> Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Spiti, aber das geht jetzt an meine Frau. Daher kommt für mich im Modelljahr 2017 ein neues her.
> Einfachste Lösung wäre wieder ein Spitfire. Die 29er lachen mich aber auch irgendwie an.
> ...





lakekeman schrieb:


> Der Aufbau wäre bei allen 3 Rädern identisch, daher kommt es bei mir nur auf den Rahmen an. Und da liegen zwischen Prime und Phantom 30mm, das sollte sich ja schon (deutlich) bemerkbar machen.
> 
> Und festmachen wo was angesiedelt ist kann ich eben nur durch das was ich durch Nutzerberichte oder Tests lese. Daher meine Frage hier nach tatsächlichen Erfahrungen.





vitaminc schrieb:


> Das Phantom habe ich ignoriert, das nehme ich als Bike mit dem man es hin & wieder auch mal krachen lassen oder in Bikepark gehen will einfach nicht richtig ernst, als reiner Tourer vermutlich eine sehr gute Wahl. Mein Vergleich bezog sich auf Spitfire vs. Prime. Man kann sicher beide Räder robust oder weniger robust aufbauen, vieles ist dann eher Geschmackssache und als subjektiv zu betrachten. Ohne beide Rädern gefahren zu haben vermute ich, dass der größte Unterschied bei der Laufradgröße und dem zu Folge unterschiedlicher Geo zu finden ist, das Spitfire wird etwas agiler sein, das Prime das bessere Überrollverhalten im Steinfeld. Wenn es noch flacher und mehr Federweg sein darf, dann hat Banshee ja noch das Rune im Programm. Wenn man sich unsicher ist wäre eine Probefahrt angebracht, ich würde mich nicht auf das verlassen was mir andere berichten, ohne jetzt hier jemandem nahe treten zu wollen
> 
> Vergleichs-Lesestoff gibt es bestimmt auch hier: http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/





GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Keiths Meinung zum Phantom, als er durch ein Steinfeld einfach drauf gehalten hat im  O Ton "what the....?!" (so hat er es uns erzählt) ich würde dem Bike eine Chance geben, statt dem Spitfire. Es würde mein Rune perfekt ergänzen, aber ich habe mich nicht zu den großen Laufrädern überwinden können. Auch der Test hier im Forum zeigt, dass das Phantom auch sehr nahe am Rune zu sein scheint. Vielen ist ja das Prime viel zu viel des Guten. Das kann ich mir auch vorstellen.





vitaminc schrieb:


> Das Phantom soll nahe am Rune sein? - das Phantom ist deutlich steiler und weniger Federweg, hat 29" anstelle von 27,5" - zumindest auf Blatt Papier sollten die beiden Räder in unterschiedlichen Kategorien zu Hause sein, aber nun denn, Papier ist nicht gleich Trail



Ich fahre ja sowohl Phantom als auch Prime.

Zur Einordnung:

Mein Fokus liegt definitiv auf der Abfahrt und auch gerne auf maximal schnell.

Im Urlaub in den Alpen fahre ich aber auch gerne verblockte Trails - bei ( auch durchgängig) S2 fühle ich mich noch ganz wohl und fahre eigentlich flüssig, bei S3 fahre ich eigentlich auch einigermassen sicher, solange es nicht gleichzeitig zu sehr ausgesetzt ist.

Solange die Strecken nicht zu schwer werden macht mir das Phantom eigentlich mehr Spaß - es ist insgesamt einfach agiler, im Antritt schneller, erfordert aber auch eine aktivere Fahrweise wenn man auf Trails gleich schnell sein will wie mit dem Prime.

Beispielsweise in der Pfalz (Trails um den Kalmit / Hohe Loog) bin ich eigentlich gleich schnell - die Strecken sind einfach nicht schwer genug/lang genug um dort Vorteile mit dem Prime rauszufahren.

Bei verblockteren oder/und längeren Strecken merke ich dann aber, dass das Prime eben mehr Reserven bietet und nicht ganz soviel Kraft braucht.

Bei beiden Rädern sollte man sich aber vom Federweg nicht täuschen lassen - mit einem Phantom mit stabilen Laufrädern und potenten Reifen kann man schon echt viel anstellen.

Das Prime hat bei mir den Freerider mit 180mm (Torque FRX mit Singlecrown) ersetzt - bei Vergleichsfahrten in Latsch auf dem Sonnenberg war ich mit dem Prime immer gleich schnell oder eher sogar schneller. Wenn man aber viel springt und droppt könnte aber mehr Federweg am Heck vielleicht besser sein.

Und da ja Galerie:


----------



## vitaminc (5. September 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja sowohl Phantom als auch Prime.
> Zur Einordnung:
> Mein Fokus liegt definitiv auf der Abfahrt und auch gerne auf maximal schnell.
> 
> ...



Man versucht Bikes dennoch irgendwie in Kategorien einzusortieren um es vergleichbar mit Bikes anderer Hersteller zu machen. Banshee selber sieht das Phantom eher als Trail-Bike, hingegen das Prime in AM/EN einzuordnen ist. Ich denke sobald Bikepark eine Rolle spielt, wüsste ich nicht warum man zu dem Phantom greifen sollte, auch wenn es ein Stück weit agiler ist. Mal sehen ob das Prime als 2017er Modell etwas an Agilität zulegen konnte. 

Das Phantom wird vorne mit 120mm empfohlen, das Prime mit 140-150mm.
Ich denke man könnte das Phantom sicher auch mit 140mm aufbauen, dazu robuste und potente Kompententen, wie Du bereits geschrieben hast. Dadurch wirds aber trotzdem kein Rune werden.

Generell: Ist der Hinterbau bei Banshee einfach so dermaßen potent dass ein Prime auf dem Level eines E29, Wreckoning, Slash spielt?


----------



## Cirest (5. September 2016)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ist schon jemand ein Spitfire und Prime/Phantom im Vergleich gefahren?
> 
> Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Spiti, aber das geht jetzt an meine Frau. Daher kommt für mich im Modelljahr 2017 ein neues her.
> Einfachste Lösung wäre wieder ein Spitfire. Die 29er lachen mich aber auch irgendwie an.
> ...











ahoi, wohn in den alpen und bin das 2013 spitfire mit 26" mit 140mm/160mm gefahren und fahr derzeit einen prime aufbau 130mm/140mm. das spitfire hatte zudem einen 1550g leichten laufradsatz und einen fox float verbaut, der lrs beim prime wiegt ca 1800g und der rahmen besitzt einen inline dämpfer.  - das schränkt die vergleichbarkeit etwas ein.

großteils unterscheiden sich die 2 bikes so wie man es vermutet:
prime 29" - träger beim beschleunigen - da die laufräder schwerer sind und da die masse weiter außen liegt, die laufräder sind bauartbedingt nicht so stabil, zudem is es nicht so wendig u.a. aufgrund der längeren kettenstreben und man muss spitzkeheren schon mit mehr bedacht anpeilen, beim springen und dem bunny hop brauchst auch mehr aufwand; es hat aber auch krasse vorteile: - für meine begriffe kommt viel schneller dieser "flow" - dieses auf dem boden dahin gleiten/surfen auf, da die räder einfach drüber rollen, steilabfahrten und steilauffahrten, steilstufen, wurzelpassagen, bremsrillen etc verlangen einem nicht so viel ab, wodurch ich mich mehr auf enduro strecken herum treibe als mit dem spity. das 29er gibt mehr traktion und damit meinem empfinden auch besseres kurven verhalten (alles außer spitzkehren). das prime ist meiner meinung etwas abwärts orientierter als das spitfire in 26". rückblickend steckt das prime für mich ein breiteres einsatzgebiet ab, da durch den geringeren federweg auch der vortrieb für längere touren besser ist. 

dafür war das spiti allerdings leichtgängiger, lebhafter und damit dann und wann spassiger! fazit: prime = generalist/ spitfire 26" = spaßspezialist

aja wichtig beim ersten kontakt mit nem 29er ist eine ausreichende eingewöhnungszeit um ein urteil abzugeben.

da für 2017 die geometrie des prime für meinen geschmack verschlimmbessert wurde  +2 cm Radstand würd ich leider nicht mehr dazu tendieren (zu behäbig).  der limitierte federweg beim phantom mag für härtere cc touren ok sein, zum prügeln wärs mir aber zu wenig. ich würd wohl in dieser auswahl zum 2017er spiti tendieren und ev mit 26" aufbauen oder mir einen 2016er prime rahmen holen.  - mein traumbike wäre ein altes pre 2015 spiti in 26" mit 140/150m federweg


----------



## lakekeman (5. September 2016)

Ich fahre ja ein Spitfire und daher werde ich mich garantiert nicht nur auf die Meinungen anderer verlassen 

Ich vermute halt das Prime ist schon träger und etwas "Treckerartiger" als das Spiti, und das möchte ich definitiv nicht.
"Mehr" Bike als das Spitfire brauche ich vor meiner Tür nicht, und da fahre ich nun mal 90% im Jahr.

Ich frage mich nur ob das Phantom nicht eben etwas zu wenig ist. 105mm FW klingen so, aber laut vieler Berichte scheint das eher zweitrangig zu sein.


----------



## vitaminc (5. September 2016)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur ob das Phantom nicht eben etwas zu wenig ist. 105mm FW klingen so, aber laut vieler Berichte scheint das eher zweitrangig zu sein.



Mal abgesehen von 105mm ist das Phantom hinten auch alles andere als wirklich kurz, hinzu kommt ein Lenkwinkel 67,5 - 68,5 Grad. Wäre mir für ein abfahrtsorientiertes Gerät auf Dauer zu steil. Bei L hat es einen Reach von 457, das Prime liegt bei 449. Oberrohr bei beiden 620, jedoch hat das Prime tatsächlich nen deutlich längeren Radstand 1207mm, das Phantom nur 1181mm. Da gebe ich @Cirest Recht, das Prime 2017 is ne echt lange Karre. 

Ansonsten, auch wenn das vielleicht bisschen blöd hier kommt, andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter 
Transition Smuggler soll auch ganz gut gehen vom HörenSagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (5. September 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> ....
> Mal sehen ob das Prime als 2017er Modell etwas an Agilität zulegen konnte.



Sicher nicht - es hat ja einen längeren Radstand und dazu das Tretlager noch etwas tiefer. Das spricht eher für noch mehr Laufruhe und Kontrolle in schnellen weiten Kurven. Falls es wirklich leichter geworden sein sollte erhoffst Du Dir auch glaub ich etwas zuviel davon. 



vitaminc schrieb:


> ....
> Das Phantom wird vorne mit 120mm empfohlen, das Prime mit 140-150mm.
> Ich denke man könnte das Phantom sicher auch mit 140mm aufbauen, dazu robuste und potente Kompententen, wie Du bereits geschrieben hast. Dadurch wirds aber trotzdem kein Rune werden.



Ich bin das Phantom auch mit 140mm gefahren, aktuell mit 130mm. Mit 120mm wäre mir wohl der Lenkwinkel zu steil, bzw. der Radstand zu kurz. Ich finde, dass selbst bei 130mm oder 140mm schon ein spürbarer Unterschied da ist. Meines Wissens nach empfiehlt Banshee beim Phantom 120-140mm und Einsatzbereicht Trail bis Enduro light, beim Prime 140-160mm.

Am Rabenberg bin ich z.B. mit dem Phantom genauso schnell unterwegs wie mit dem Prime oder meinem ehemaligen 26er 160er Enduro.Bin dann mit dem Phantom bei der Trailtrophy letztes Jahr dort gefahren.

Rune bin ich nie gefahren.



vitaminc schrieb:


> ....
> Generell: Ist der Hinterbau bei Banshee einfach so dermaßen potent dass ein Prime auf dem Level eines E29, Wreckoning, Slash spielt?



Ich bin E29, Trailfox, Tofane testweise gefahren und habe generell nie ein Problem damit kurzfristig mein Rad zu wechseln wenn mir was anderes besser gefällt. - Ich habe mir trotzdem wieder ein Prime gekauft. 

Alleine die Tatsache, dass man die Rahmen eben bei 105mm mit 120-140mm bzw. bei 130mm mit 140-160mm aufbauen kann und sich das kein bißchen unausgewogen anfühlt spricht für sich. Einen guten Dämpfer vorausgesetzt natürlich.





Cirest schrieb:


> .... der limitierte federweg beim phantom mag für härtere cc touren ok sein, zum prügeln wärs mir aber zu wenig.



Ausprobieren und staunen.


----------



## grey (5. September 2016)

Phantom geo war in dem folder "leak" identisch mit der alten, wenn sich allerdings ua. cst ändert,  würd ich jetzt noch etwas Vorsicht walten lassen bei den Daten.


----------



## vitaminc (5. September 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Sicher nicht - es hat ja einen längeren Radstand und dazu das Tretlager noch etwas tiefer. Das spricht eher für noch mehr Laufruhe und Kontrolle in schnellen weiten Kurven. Falls es wirklich leichter geworden sein sollte erhoffst Du Dir auch glaub ich etwas zuviel davon.



Naja, das Wreckoning, Slash, E29, Jeffsy, RIP9, Trailfox29 und SB5.5C sind in L quasi genauso lang 
Mal abgesehen vom Jeffsy sind das alles waschechte Enduros.



> Ich bin das Phantom auch mit 140mm gefahren, aktuell mit 130mm. Mit 120mm wäre mir wohl der Lenkwinkel zu steil, bzw. der Radstand zu kurz. Ich finde, dass selbst bei 130mm oder 140mm schon ein spürbarer Unterschied da ist. Meines Wissens nach empfiehlt Banshee beim Phantom 120-140mm und Einsatzbereicht Trail bis Enduro light, beim Prime 140-160mm.



Laut aktueller 2017 Broschüre: Phantom = 120mm, Prime = 140-150mm. Kann aber durchaus sein dass in der Broschüre noch einige Fehler drin sind.. warten wir es ab, hoffentlich dauerts nicht mehr so lange.

Wenn man ne längere Gabel reinsetzt muss man halt Sitzwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe im Auge behalten ob es einem noch taugt. 



> Am Rabenberg bin ich z.B. mit dem Phantom genauso schnell unterwegs wie mit dem Prime oder meinem ehemaligen 26er 160er Enduro.Bin dann mit dem Phantom bei der Trailtrophy letztes Jahr dort gefahren.



Dachte du hast dein Phantom verkauft oder wolltest es verkaufen weil dir das Prime der bessere Allrounder ist?
Mag ja sein dass dem @lakekeman das Phantom mehr als das Prime taugt, die Frage bleibt aber, ob das Phantom nicht doch ein Rückschritt im Vergleich zu seinem Spitty darstellt. Das Spitty müsste nochmals merkbar agiler/wendiger/verspielter sein, ist zudem flacher und hat vermutlich etwas mehr Reserven im Hinterbau. 



> Alleine die Tatsache, dass man die Rahmen eben bei 105mm mit 120-140mm bzw. bei 130mm mit 140-160mm aufbauen kann und sich das kein bißchen unausgewogen anfühlt spricht für sich. Einen guten Dämpfer vorausgesetzt natürlich.



Das ist aber keine Banshee-Eigenheit.. ins Smuggler kannste auch ne längere Gabel reintun, so wie eigentlich in fast jedem anderen Rad.


----------



## freetourer (5. September 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> ....Mal sehen ob das Prime als 2017er Modell etwas an Agilität zulegen konnte.
> ....





vitaminc schrieb:


> Naja, das Wreckoning, Slash, E29, Jeffsy, RIP9, Trailfox29 und SB5.5C sind in L quasi genauso lang
> Mal abgesehen vom Jeffsy sind das alles waschechte Enduros.
> ....



Wodurch erhoffst Du Dir denn dann mehr Agilität beim 2017er Prime gegenüber dem 2016er ?




vitaminc schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Wenn man ne längere Gabel reinsetzt muss man halt Sitzwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe im Auge behalten ob es einem noch taugt.



Sowieso 



vitaminc schrieb:


> .....
> Mag ja sein dass dem @lakekeman das Phantom mehr als das Prime taugt, die Frage bleibt aber, ob das Phantom nicht doch ein Rückschritt im Vergleich zu seinem Spitty darstellt. Das Spitty müsste nochmals merkbar agiler/wendiger/verspielter sein, ist zudem flacher und hat vermutlich etwas mehr Reserven im Hinterbau.



Sollte man eh immer selbst testen.




vitaminc schrieb:


> Das ist aber keine Banshee-Eigenheit.. ins Smuggler kannste auch ne längere Gabel reintun, so wie eigentlich in fast jedem anderen Rad.



Smuggler ist auch ein tolles Rad - fährt sich top. Eine Probefahrt auf dem Smuggler eines Freundes hat mich fast von Banshee weggebracht. 

Sicher eine tolle Alternative zum Phantom. Allerdings gefällt mir der Hängebauch nicht so und innenliegende Züge möchte ich auch vermeiden.

Längere Gabel kann man natürlich oft einbauen - die Frage ist aber immer ob es sich harmonisch mit dem Hinterbau fährt. Das ist leider nicht immer der Fall.


----------



## vitaminc (5. September 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wodurch erhoffst Du Dir denn dann mehr Agilität beim 2017er Prime gegenüber dem 2016er ?



Hatte bei dem Beitrag den Radstand übersehen 
Dennoch sei mal in den Raum gestellt ob die 1-2cm mehr Radstand das Bike automatisch merkbar behäbiger machen.
Das E29 gilt auch als agiles/wendiges Bike, Radstand: 1205
Sogar dem neuen Slash spricht man Agilität zu, Radstand bei L: 1219.
Das Wreckoning ist ebenfalls bekannt für Wendigkeit: 1208.

Jetzt könnt man natürlich darüber diskutieren ob hier nicht die kürzeren Kettenstreben und das niedrige Gewicht dieser Carbongeschosse einen Vorteil ausspielt.



> Smuggler ist auch ein tolles Rad - fährt sich top. Eine Probefahrt auf dem Smuggler eines Freundes hat mich fast von Banshee weggebracht.
> Sicher eine tolle Alternative zum Phantom. Allerdings gefällt mir der Hängebauch nicht so und innenliegende Züge möchte ich auch vermeiden.



Mein Top-Favorit ist eigentlich das Pivot Switchblade, sprengt leider meine finanziellen Rahmen.. will einfach kein Bike zum Preis eines Kleinwagens kaufen. Ich würde auch das E29 sofort nehmen, leider taugt mir schlichtweg die Marke nicht, ich mag generell die großen Marken einfach nicht deswegen komme ich irgendwie immer wieder zu Banshee zurück und mülle/spamme diesen Fred zu 

Für mich gilt dass ich nächstes Jahr ein neues Bike brauch sonst raucht mir noch mein Stahl 29" ab, das leidet einfach zunehmend. 80% Touren/Technischen Trails, den Rest wollte ich mit Bikepark und Rumspringen auffüllen. Das Phantom ist mir persönlich da zu wenig, das Smuggler müsste ich mal probefahren, das Prime 2017 wäre jetzt mein preislicher Favoritt geworden, warte aber noch auf endgültige Daten und dann Probefahrt. Das neu vorgestellte Ghost SL AMR hat sich erstmal gut gelesen, vorallem gefällt mir die Dämpferoption mit DB Coil Inline. Aber die Geo wie z.B. Sitzrohrlänge wirft noch etwas Fragezeichen auf. Zudem kein Framekit verfügbar, genauso wie beim neuen Conway WME 29.

Generell hab ich von der Eurobike etwas mehr erwartet, kam wahrlich nicht viel bei rum, das meiste wurde vorher schon vorgestellt und einige andere sind erst gar nicht anwesend und haben nix Neues am Start.

Alles in allem geht es halt nicht ohne Kompromisse. Das neue Prime bietet viel fürs Geld, der lange Radstand, die längeren Kettenstreben und das recht tiefe Tretlager schmerzen etwas. Hätte gerne ein gesamtes Coil-Setup, was sich durchaus im Prime realisieren lassen würde. Ob das Bike dann so sinnvoll für mich ist, kein Plan, also Spitzkehren sind mir eigentlich schon wichtig.. 27,5" kommt nicht in Frage..
Hmm, da Du Kalmit / Hohe Loog erwähnt hast, das ist bei mir quasi ums Eck.. vielleicht kann ich auch mal deins kurz probefahren.


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. September 2016)

Der Lenkwinkel beim Phantom würde mich nicht stören. Winkelsteuersatz und gut is es... 140mm Gabel rein und es würde mir sicher sehr gut gefallen.  in den Park möchte  mich damit aber nur auf flowigen Strecken. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ein Phantom mindestens so gut geht wie das Spitfire. Da vertraue ich den Berichten einfach.

Für meine Freundin wollte ich schon ein 27,5+ Phantom aufbauen.... Vielleicht mache ich das irgendwann. Zum heurigen Geburtstag aber noch nicht.  Ich denke, dass das für jemanden der es nicht ständig krachen lässt sehr cool wäre. Leichte ballonige Reifen die gut dämpfen, für Grip und Sicherheit sorgen, kombiniert mit dem Banshee typischen Rest. Das stelle ich mir für so jemanden ziemlich perfekt vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (5. September 2016)

Phantom und Prime.. sind jedenfalls beide schick:
http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/09/05...bike-banshee-refines-lightens-mountain-bikes/


----------



## andrewam (6. September 2016)

Endlich ist das blöde DVO zeug aus dem Bike raus!





In der Bildunterschrift steht wieso. Wer mehr infos möchte oder wissen will welcher verteieb das war ->PN! Die haben mich immerhin den ganzen Sommer gekostet


----------



## US. (6. September 2016)

danke für die Bilder und Frage an die Eurobikebesucher:

Die silbernen Varianten von Rune, Prime und Spitfire; ist das eine silberne Pulverbeschichtung oder raw?
Falls raw; ist es raw raw oder mit Klarlack behandelt?
Und die frabigen Varianten sind alle matt, wenn ich das richtig sehe, oder?

Danke für Antwort, Uwe



saufraz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 524536 Anhang anzeigen 524531 Anhang anzeigen 524539 Anhang anzeigen 524541


----------



## Kharma (6. September 2016)

Urlaub is (leider vorzeitig) vorbei... Ich flieg zwar nicht so weit und tief wie der eine oder andere hier, aber zumindest wurde es eingeweiht 











Und da ich das Spiti nicht nur zum Ballern nutze, habe ich sogar einen negativen Punkt erkennen dürfen:
Beim "Aufschultern" wußte ich gar nicht vor lauter Linkage, wo ich das Rad anfassen und "hochwerfen" sollte. 





Ich komme von nem Rotwild E1 mit 170/175 und vermisse am Spiti... Nix!
Wahnsinn!!! Hätt ich so nicht für möglich gehalten.


----------



## frogmatic (6. September 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Beim "Aufschultern" wußte ich gar nicht vor lauter Linkage, wo ich das Rad anfassen und "hochwerfen" sollte.


Wie bei jedem Rad - an Kurbel und Gabel...?

Schicke Bilder - ist schon eine Waffe, gelle


----------



## Kharma (6. September 2016)

Im Zusammenhang mit @deralteser "Rahmenriss" würde mich ja interessieren, ob bei den neuen Modellen der Tretlagerbereich verstärkt, oder einfach nur das Blech weggelassen wurde.

Und ich finde die neuen Modelle visuell auch nicht schlecht, die alten aber interessanter, markanter.


----------



## Kharma (6. September 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Wie bei jedem Rad - an Kurbel und Gabel...?
> 
> Schicke Bilder - ist schon eine Waffe, gelle



Danke 
Na, ich fass die Kurbel immer erst an, wenn der Rahmen bereits auf den Schultern liegt. 
Muss ich mich nicht so bücken... das Alter. 

Jaaa, Spiti ist echt geil!


----------



## RoastRider (6. September 2016)

US. schrieb:


> danke für die Bilder und Frage an die Eurobikebesucher:
> 
> Die silbernen Varianten von Rune, Prime und Spitfire; ist das eine silberne Pulverbeschichtung oder raw?
> Falls raw; ist es raw raw oder mit Klarlack behandelt?
> ...



Die farbigen Varianten sind alle matt, wie 2016 auch schon. Die Hauptfarbe ist etwas rauher, die Decals sind glatter. Die Raw Rahmen sind wirklich raw.
Da zB das Spitfire laut Bernhard noch ein Vorserienrahmen ist, denke ich, dass es keine Aussagekraft hat, ob der Rahmen pur raw oder raw Klarlack ist. Vermute aber mal, dass es raw Klarlack wird, schon aus Haltbarkeitsgründen.
Habe mich auch mit Dennis von Banshee ein wenig über Farbwahl unterhalten. Es gibt immer Farbschema, die speziell sind und daher einschlagen wie Bombe oder eben auch nicht. Ich finde die Kreativität bei den Farben aber super. Da sticht man mit einem Banshee nicht nur der Marke, sondern auch der Farbe wegen aus der Masse raus.


----------



## RoastRider (6. September 2016)

BTW: ich finde es großartig eine so aktive Community hier im Forum zu haben.


----------



## Adam1987 (6. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (6. September 2016)

.


----------



## vitaminc (6. September 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> BTW: ich finde es großartig eine so aktive Community hier im Forum zu haben.



def!
Vielleicht reicht es auch irgendwann mal für ein eigenes Banshee-Unterforum. 
Wenn man bedenkt das Knolly auch eins hat, da hätte Banshee schon längst eins verdient.


----------



## rallleb (6. September 2016)

Also ich besitze ein 2015er Phantom, das ist RAW mit Klarlack.


----------



## Masberg (6. September 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> Die farbigen Varianten sind alle matt, wie 2016 auch schon. Die Hauptfarbe ist etwas rauher, die Decals sind glatter.


Decals unter Klarlack wie 2016, so dass man sie nicht entfernen kann (bzw. nur mit enormen Aufwand) ... ? Hast du dazu auch eine Info?


----------



## DAKAY (7. September 2016)

Decals sind 2016  aufgedruckt (zumindest bei den farbigen Rahmen), haben doch  einige hier schon runtergerubbelt.


----------



## Masberg (7. September 2016)

Stimmt und auch gefunden. Also Decals lieber nicht entfernen.... Schade, hätte da gerne was anderes gehabt.


deralteser schrieb:


> Wenn, dann würde ich mir etwas größere decals als die vorhandenen anfertigen machen. Auf das Entfernen der originalen Decals mit Aceton o.ä. würde ich verzichten. Sowas greift immer auch den darunter liegenden Lack an - wenn auch nur wenig oder nahezu unmerklich. .. Ist halt "nur" nen Transferdruck, denke ich....
> Man sieht es kaum, allerdings würde ich so einen Effekt ungerne auf dem Hauptrohr haben.
> .... Also: Lieber Finger weg davon.


----------



## Deleted 294333 (7. September 2016)

Da muß ich dem geschätzten Kollegen wiedersprechen, das funktioniert total easy mit Verdünnung:







Dämpfer ist mittlerweile mal gedreht, anderer Sattel drauf und Kleinigkeiten, hab' aber kein aktuelles Foto.


----------



## Masberg (7. September 2016)

ok - raw! Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das hier schon durchdiskutiert wurde. Aber gibt es erfolgreiche Decalentfernungstories bei den farbigen Rahmen?


----------



## 2o83 (7. September 2016)

Ich hatte bei meinem grau-gelben 2016er die Decals auch mit Verdünnung runter gemacht, Sache von 10 min.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 294333 (7. September 2016)

Banshee-Raw is nicht raw.
Das procedere ist das gleiche!


----------



## deralteser (7. September 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Da muß ich dem geschätzten Kollegen wiedersprechen, das funktioniert total easy mit Verdünnung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann nur für mein gelbes spitty mit blauen decals sprechen. Da gings nicht so problemlos...


----------



## Deleted 294333 (7. September 2016)

Möglich dass die Grundfarbe da auch Einfluss darauf hat wie sich das ganze lösen lässt?!


----------



## Masberg (7. September 2016)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei meinem grau-gelben 2016er die Decals auch mit Verdünnung runter gemacht, Sache von 10 min.


und der Lack blieb schadlos?


----------



## deralteser (7. September 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Möglich dass die Grundfarbe da auch Einfluss darauf hat wie sich das ganze lösen lässt?!


Hab die decals zwar runterbekommen, allerdings blieb ein leichter, blauer Schlier auf/in dem gelben lack zurück. Bei weiterem Reiben wurde der gelbe lack angegriffen / löste sich ebenfalls an. Hatte es nur an der kettenstrebe ausprobiert.


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. September 2016)

2017 Banshee gefällt mir auch gut. Ein bisserl zu modern schon fast . Fein! Mir taugt's, auf welche Details sich Keith konzentriert. Die Idee eines 27,5 Pus Phantom geistert immer noch in meinem Kopf herum. *lechtz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (8. September 2016)

Masberg schrieb:


> und der Lack blieb schadlos?


Ja. Ich konnte da keinen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## US. (8. September 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Die Idee eines 27,5 Pus Phantom geistert immer noch in meinem Kopf herum. *lechtz*



Danke euch für die Infos zur Lackierung!

Zum Plus-Phantom: Ich bin da auch am überlegen, wenns auch eher das Prime betreffen würde.
Andererseits: Die "kleine" Plusbereifung, also z.B. Maxxis Rekon 2,8" usw. passt auch ins Spitfire/Rune. So fahre ich das.

Damit stellt sich die Frage: 27,5 Plus im Rune/Spitfire oder Prime/Phantom?

Prime/Phantom hätte natürlich den Vorteil, daß man 29er reinstecken kann. Aber sonst?


----------



## TobiasB1809 (8. September 2016)

Ich frag mal ganz dreist ohne alles durchzulesen.
Kann man banshee irgendwo zwischen Köln/Koblenz/Frankfurt kaufen oder gibt's hier jemand wo man mal Probefahrt/Probesitzen auf nem Spitfire kann?

MfG


----------



## frogmatic (8. September 2016)

TobiasB1809 schrieb:


> Ich frag mal ganz dreist ohne alles durchzulesen.
> Kann man banshee irgendwo zwischen Köln/Koblenz/Frankfurt kaufen oder gibt's hier jemand wo man mal Probefahrt/Probesitzen auf nem Spitfire kann?


Du müsstest schon verraten wie große du bist, und welche Größe du im Auge hast...


----------



## ketis (8. September 2016)

TobiasB1809 schrieb:


> Ich frag mal ganz dreist ohne alles durchzulesen.
> Kann man banshee irgendwo zwischen Köln/Koblenz/Frankfurt kaufen oder gibt's hier jemand wo man mal Probefahrt/Probesitzen auf nem Spitfire kann?
> 
> MfG


Dieses mountainlove.de sitzt nicht unweit von ffm 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TobiasB1809 (8. September 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Du müsstest schon verraten wie große du bist, und welche Größe du im Auge hast...




Mit 1,79/1,80 denke ich, wäre ich wohl mit M ganz gut beraten


----------



## Braitax (8. September 2016)

Hätte nur ein Rune M in Nähe Köln.
Ansonsten gibt es einen Händler in Bonn, aber ich glaube der hat nur paar Modelle da...läuft dort mehr auf Bestellung...Kettenkraft heißt der.


----------



## Masberg (8. September 2016)

meine Größe... aber natürlich kannst du auch L fahren, wenn du das bike länger magst


----------



## NoStyle (8. September 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> 2017 Banshee gefällt mir auch gut. Ein bisserl zu modern schon fast . Fein! Mir taugt's, auf welche Details sich Keith konzentriert. Die Idee eines 27,5 Pus Phantom geistert immer noch in meinem Kopf herum. *lechtz*


Mir gefallen die MY17er auch sehr gut! Jetzt würde sich für mich ein Wechsel auch lohnen ... 
Die Idee eines 27,5 Pus Phantoms habe ich auch latent im Kopf.   Fast noch lieber wäre mir ein im Federweg abgespecktes Spitfire, mit ca. 120mm hi. und 140mm vorne ...


----------



## NoStyle (8. September 2016)

Hier noch etwas von Keith bezüglich der Dropouts:

_"To confirm, the new dropouts are not compatible with old frames or vice versa as part of the project for me was to make them lighter and more compact. However boost 148 dropouts will be avlaibile for old frames as an aftermarket option shortly.
If someone could persuade the big bike companies to stop releasing unnecessary standards every year in order to make money, then none of this would be an issue... Ho hum, as least our modular dropouts offer you guys options."_

Heisst wohl: Für die älteren V2 Rahmen wird es auch Boost Dropouts geben. Bislang aber noch keine Info über 150er Dropouts für die neuen Modelle ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrewam (8. September 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die MY17er auch sehr gut! Jetzt würde sich für mich ein Wechsel auch lohnen ...
> Die Idee eines 27,5 Pus Phantoms habe ich auch latent im Kopf.   Fast noch lieber wäre mir ein im Federweg abgespecktes Spitfire, mit ca. 120mm hi. und 140mm vorne ...


Habe zwar ein 2016er Spitfire aber auch ich werde mich villeich für ein 17er davon trennen müssen. Finde jedoch das Spitfire mit 140/160 optimal und hoffe das bleibt so


----------



## Frorider86 (8. September 2016)

@TobiasB1809

Location: Euskirchen
Spitfire und Darkside, jeweils in M..
Dort in der Nähe ebenfalls ein Händler der Banshee besorgen kann.

Grüße vom
Tobias B. 

Edit: Ich liege aber wohl eher auf der "falschen" Rheinseite


----------



## Pornspirit (8. September 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Die Idee eines 27,5 Pus Phantom geistert immer noch in meinem Kopf herum. *lechtz*





NoStyle schrieb:


> Die Idee eines 27,5 Pus Phantoms habe ich auch latent im Kopf.  Fast noch lieber wäre mir ein im Federweg abgespecktes Spitfire, mit ca. 120mm hi. und 140mm vorne ...



Lieber wäre mir ein Modernes Hardtail in 27.5, mit den bekannten Dropouts 
Und das Spiti bitte so lassen, wobei ich hab ja eins 
So universell und perfekt an jede Vorstellung Anpassbar, kann sich kaum ein Bike nennen!


----------



## nmk (8. September 2016)

Wann werden die neuen erfahrungsgemäß in DE verfügbar sein?


----------



## NoStyle (8. September 2016)

Ab Oktober, November dürften die ersten Rahmen eintreffen ...


----------



## iceis (10. September 2016)

Bin gespannt wie sich der Preis gestaltet und wie die Gewichte tatsächlich ausfallen werden.


----------



## vitaminc (10. September 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie sich der Preis gestaltet und wie die Gewichte tatsächlich ausfallen werden.



hoffe die Jungs werden die Webseite mit den neuen Modellen bald online haben..

Wurde vielleicht schon gepostet:


----------



## blisch (10. September 2016)

Hi Leute, werte Banshee-Freunde,

kann mir jemand von Euch eine Federrate für einen Rock Shox Kage Dämpfer im Spitty empfehlen. Es sind ja hier ein paar Leute mit Coil-Dämpfer im Spitty unterwegs.
Bin günstig an so ein Teil gekommen und wollte ihn mal im Spitty ausprobieren. Leider hab ich keine Federn dazu. Wiege startklar so um die 85kg.
Mit dem http://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator hab ich schon ein wenig rumgerechnet. Aber ich denke das ist auch nur eine grobe Abschätzerei.

Schon mal dickes merce
Marcus

Und da's ja ne Galerie ist: Livigno Overnight-Tour und Rettenbachferner in Sölden


----------



## deralteser (10. September 2016)

@blisch Sehr schönes Spitty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Radical (10. September 2016)

Nachdem ich mein Rune noch gar nicht gepostet habe möchte ich es jetzt nachholen. Das Bike entspricht zur Zeit ziemlich genau meinen Ansprüchen (bis auf Reifen - neue liegen schon zu Hause herum ). Hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## andrewam (10. September 2016)

blisch schrieb:


> Hi Leute, werte Banshee-Freunde,
> 
> kann mir jemand von Euch eine Federrate für einen Rock Shox Kage Dämpfer im Spitty empfehlen. Es sind ja hier ein paar Leute mit Coil-Dämpfer im Spitty unterwegs.
> Bin günstig an so ein Teil gekommen und wollte ihn mal im Spitty ausprobieren. Leider hab ich keine Federn dazu. Wiege startklar so um die 85kg.
> ...


Hatte bei 80kg fahrfertig zwischen 450 und 500lbs 
Vorzugsweise 450 bei meinem Gewicht

Hier noch ein bild von meinem Spitty, endlich wieder mit funktionierenden federelementen


----------



## vitaminc (10. September 2016)

weiss jemand wie der Kauf in Zukunft ablaufen wird?

Banshee hat wohl Ihr Vertriebsmodell umgestellt, d.h. kein Vertrieb mehr über Fachhändler, sondern Direktverkauf, deswegen auch günstigere Preise. Ich vermute man muss den Rahmen direkt bei Everyday26 kaufen, heisst aber auch zwangsläufig erhebliche Entfernungen wenn man mal eins probefahren will?


----------



## freetourer (10. September 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Banshee hat wohl Ihr Vertriebsmodell umgestellt, d.h. kein Vertrieb mehr über Fachhändler, sondern Direktverkauf, deswegen auch günstigere Preise. Ich vermute man muss den Rahmen direkt bei Everyday26 kaufen....



Woher stammen diese Infos?


----------



## vitaminc (10. September 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Woher stammen diese Infos?



siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/warden-als-allrounder.814806/page-2#post-14047397


----------



## US. (10. September 2016)

Keine gute Nachricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (10. September 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> weiss jemand wie der Kauf in Zukunft ablaufen wird?
> 
> Banshee hat wohl Ihr Vertriebsmodell umgestellt, d.h. kein Vertrieb mehr über Fachhändler, sondern Direktverkauf, deswegen auch günstigere Preise. Ich vermute man muss den Rahmen direkt bei Everyday26 kaufen, heisst aber auch zwangsläufig erhebliche Entfernungen wenn man mal eins probefahren will?



Interessante Infos....ob gut oder schlecht weis ich grad nicht so wirklich...


----------



## andrewam (10. September 2016)

Komking erscheint mir ein bisschen anti-banshee zu sein mit dem verweis auf die im vergleich zu knolly schlechte qualität


----------



## grey (10. September 2016)

Naja, nicht weiter wunderlich wenn sie banshee nimmer vertreiben dürfen.


----------



## US. (10. September 2016)

Das mit den günstigeren Preisen wars dann auch. Das Ding wird nominell ein paar Taler günstiger aber das ist dann der Endkundenpreis. Plus Versand ....
Vom Service nicht zu reden.
Eigentlich wollte ich vom 16er Rune aufs 17er Modell upgraden. 
...hmmmm nix gegen Direktvertrieb aber dann kann ich auch YT oder Canyon holen....


----------



## freetourer (10. September 2016)

US. schrieb:


> Das mit den günstigeren Preisen wars dann auch. Das Ding wird nominell ein paar Taler günstiger aber das ist dann der Endkundenpreis. Plus Versand ....



Kennst Du schon Preise?



US. schrieb:


> Vom Service nicht zu reden.
> Eigentlich wollte ich vom 16er Rune aufs 17er Modell upgraden.
> ...hmmmm nix gegen Direktvertrieb aber dann kann ich auch YT oder Canyon holen....



Da gibt´s aber noch mehr Faktoren die mich zu dieser oder jenen Marke greifen lassen als die Unterscheidung zwischen Direkt- oder Händlervertrieb.


----------



## deralteser (10. September 2016)

US. schrieb:


> Das mit den günstigeren Preisen wars dann auch. Das Ding wird nominell ein paar Taler günstiger aber das ist dann der Endkundenpreis. Plus Versand ....
> Vom Service nicht zu reden.
> Eigentlich wollte ich vom 16er Rune aufs 17er Modell upgraden.
> ...hmmmm nix gegen Direktvertrieb aber dann kann ich auch YT oder Canyon holen....



Ich fands Rahmenreplacement von meinem Spitty ok. Den frame hab ich zum Händler geschickt, der hat ihn weitergeleitet und ich hab ihn dann direkt vom Distributor zurückbekommen. In diesem Fall war die Abwicklung problemlos und zügig. Habe es eher als problematisch empfunden, das sich die Kommunikation zum Distributor durch die Schnittstelle Händler irgendwie ekelig in die Länge gezogen hat.

Das everyday26 dann wohl in Zukunft etwas mehr und "persönlicher" mit seinen Kunden kommunizieren muss, bzw. sollte, ist (hoffentlich) klar.


----------



## DC. (10. September 2016)

Bin schon gespannt wie die Abwicklung mit Everyday 26 laufen wird.... Habe gestern was unerfreuliches an meinem Spitfire gefunden  Nach vier mal fahren und knapp 140km schon in Sack!




Ist an beiden Seiten immer mitten in der Schweißnaht, von daher schließe ich einen Lackriss aus. Hoffentlich klappt alles easy


----------



## deralteser (10. September 2016)

DC. schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt wie die Abwicklung mit Everyday 26 laufen wird.... Habe gestern was unerfreuliches an meinem Spitfire gefunden  Nach vier mal fahren und knapp 140km schon in Sack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nachdem was ich erkennen kann ists wohl auch ne fehlerhafte Schweißnaht....wie bei mir am Gusset im Tretlagerbereich...trat ebenfalls an beiden Seiten auf.

Genaues kann man leider erst sagen wenn der Lack entfernt worden ist - ich drück Dir die Daumen!!!!


----------



## US. (10. September 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Kennst Du schon Preise?
> 
> Da gibt´s aber noch mehr Faktoren die mich zu dieser oder jenen Marke greifen lassen als die Unterscheidung zwischen Direkt- oder Händlervertrieb.



Schon klar, dennoch bin ich enttäuscht. Beim Händlerbike ist natürlich die Beziehung Händler - Kunde entscheidend. Das betrifft Preis und Service. Und wenn man als Kunde hier eine positive Beziehung verliert weil der Herstellers direkt vertreibt, ist das nicht gerade schön.

Gut finde ich hier das Modell von Nicolai  - direkt und über Händler.

Die Preise kenne ich natürlich nicht. Sie werden sich aber am offiziellen Preis der Vorgängermodelle orientieren und leicht unterschreiten.
Sollte ich Unrecht haben, werde ich hier reumütig Abbitte leisten


----------



## rallleb (10. September 2016)

Wenn es jetzt nur noch Banshee über everyschnösel26 gibt, ist mein Phantom mein letztes Banshee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (10. September 2016)

rallleb schrieb:


> Wenn es jetzt nur noch Banshee über everyschnösel26 gibt, ist mein Phantom mein letztes Banshee


Wieso denn das? Ich würde da überhaupt keinen Nachteil sehen. Im Gegenteil... Man braucht sich nicht mit irgendeinem Händler herum schlagen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit in der näheren Umgebung einen Händler zu finden, der genau das lagernd hat was man möchte, ist doch super niedrig. Es geht doch meistens sowieso viel schneller, wenn man gleich selbst online kauft und zu sich heim liefern lässt.


----------



## MK_79 (10. September 2016)

rallleb schrieb:


> Wenn es jetzt nur noch Banshee über everyschnösel26 gibt, ist mein Phantom mein letztes Banshee




Solltest das nicht so negativ sehen oder hattest du schon Probleme. Ich muss sagen, dass der Kontakt mit Bernhard IMMER 1A war.
Wenn es über ihn laufen sollte, würde ich das sogar super finden.


----------



## rallleb (10. September 2016)

Hat nix mit onlinehandel oder Versender zu tun. Er ist mir zu oft aufgefallen über herablassende Beiträge zu anderen Herstellern.. Ist für mich ein nogo!


----------



## vitaminc (11. September 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Wieso denn das? Ich würde da überhaupt keinen Nachteil sehen. Im Gegenteil... Man braucht sich nicht mit irgendeinem Händler herum schlagen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit in der näheren Umgebung einen Händler zu finden, der genau das lagernd hat was man möchte, ist doch super niedrig. Es geht doch meistens sowieso viel schneller, wenn man gleich selbst online kauft und zu sich heim liefern lässt.



Hat alles seine Vor und Nachteile und man wird es sowieso nie allen Recht machen können.
Für mich steht immer das Produkt im Vordergrund, wenn das geil ist, dann kauf ich es, egal über welchen Vertriebsweg. 

Jetzt erstmal auf die offizielle Webseite und Aussagen seitens Everyday26/Banshee warten, bringt ja nix vorher schon den Teufel an die Wand zu malen


----------



## saufraz (11. September 2016)

rallleb schrieb:


> Hat nix mit onlinehandel oder Versender zu tun. Er ist mir zu oft aufgefallen über herablassende Beiträge zu anderen Herstellern.. Ist für mich ein nogo!



Wo wurden den diese Beiträge verfasst? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Leute wartet doch erstmal ab bevor Ihr jetzt schon urteilt.


----------



## NoStyle (11. September 2016)

Ich finde solche pauschalen "Schwanzvergleiche" à la "dies ist besser als das" oder "jenes hat eine schlechtere Qualität als solches" immer etwas schwierig. Zumal eine ordentliche Differenzierung oft fehlt. Manchmal läuft es in der Produktion leider nicht immer einwandfrei, das war bei einigen anderen Marken schon so, auch bei Knolly.

Keith hatte vor wenigen Stunden folgendes auf mtbr.com gepostet:
_"Press relases and riding shots and vids etc will come in time. It's no secret that we have had some supplier issues this year which have knocked everything out of schedule, but we are working hard to catch up and get things back on track. Info will be released by the time frames start shipping in the coming months."_

Was die Vertriebsumstellung betrifft:
Ja, ich kann US. verstehen. Nicht jeder kauft online und schraubt selber, sondern legt Wert auf seinen Händler/lokalen Bikeshop und profitiert von über Jahre gewachsenem Kunden-Service.

Andererseits:
Ich hatte damals, kurz nach der Eurobike 2012, Kontakt zu Bernhard/everyday26 als neuer Banshee-Vertrieb geknüpft. Nach einigem netten, kompetenten und informativen Austausch, bot er mir an meinen Rahmen direkt von Ihm beziehen. Wie bei einigen anderen auch lief das völlig problemlos. Ob das nun besser oder schlechter für den Vertrieb, die Marke, die Kunden ist, wird sich dann zeigen. Meine Erfahrung ist durchweg positiv - und habe trotzdem noch einen Shop meines Vertrauens, für alles andere!


----------



## everyday26 (11. September 2016)

Nach den zahlreichen Beiträgen hier werde ich jetzt mal für Aufklärung sorgen:
Es ist tatsächlich so, Banshee hat beschlossen, ab Modelljahr 2017 den direkten Weg zum Kunden zu gehen. Der Standort bleibt aber gleich, die Rahmen gehen wie gehabt in mein Lager in Deutschland und werden dann von dort aus versendet. Auch Garantieabwicklung, Service, Kundensupport etc. erfolgt alles von dort aus. Nach zahlreichen Gesprächen mit meinen Händlern hat sich auch ergeben, dass einige mit im Boot bleiben wollen und in Zukunft weiterhin als Anlaufstelle für Banshee fungieren möchten. Das nicht alle Händler mitspielen wollen ist klar und auch deren gutes Recht. 
Die Folgen des Direktversandes werden in erster Linie günstigere Preise für den Endverbraucher sein, so liegt ein Banshee Rune Rahmen mit RS Monarch + Dämpfer 2017 dann bei etwa 1600€. Außerdem wird es mehr Optionen für Komplettbikes geben.



rallleb schrieb:


> Hat nix mit onlinehandel oder Versender zu tun. Er ist mir zu oft aufgefallen über herablassende Beiträge zu anderen Herstellern.. Ist für mich ein nogo!



Wäre mir neu, ich halte mich hier im Forum eigentlich komplett raus aus dem Geschehen und beteilige mich nur, wenn ich was produktives zur Sache beitragen kann.. ich schätze du verwechselst mich da mit jemand anderem.


----------



## freetourer (11. September 2016)

rallleb schrieb:


> Hat nix mit onlinehandel oder Versender zu tun. Er ist mir zu oft aufgefallen über herablassende Beiträge zu anderen Herstellern.. Ist für mich ein nogo!



Beweise? - Ansonsten ist so etwas einfach nur geschäftsschädigendes Gebashe. Bevor man so etwas öffentlich in einem Forum pstet sollte man sich mal über die eventuellen Folgen für einen Vertrieb oder Händler Gedanken machen.

Wer sich selber mal ein Bild über Baernhards/everyday26 Beiträge im Forum machen will schaut einfach hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/14582598/

Da findet sich eher nichts in der Richtung.

Ich habe selbst in den letzten 3 Jahren etliche Emails mit Bernhard geschrieben - ursprünglich weil ich ein Schaltauge für mein erstes Prime brauchte. Dieses hatte mir Bernhard zügig zugeschickt - selbst Wochen später (ich hatte schlicht vergessen die Rechnung zu zahlen) gab es eine immer noch äusserst freundliche Erinnerung.

Auch der Kauf von mittlerweile 3 Rahmen in den letzten Jahren war immer begleitet von angenehmer Kommunikation und liefen vorbildlich und schnell ab.

Garantieabwicklung habe ich bisher nicht in Anspruch nehmen müssen, mache mir da aber auch keine Sorgen, dass das nicht ähnlich vorbildlich ablaufen könnte.



everyday26 schrieb:


> Nach den zahlreichen Beiträgen hier werde ich jetzt mal für Aufklärung sorgen:
> Es ist tatsächlich so, Banshee hat beschlossen, ab Modelljahr 2017 den direkten Weg zum Kunden zu gehen. Der Standort bleibt aber gleich, die Rahmen gehen wie gehabt in mein Lager in Deutschland und werden dann von dort aus versendet. Auch Garantieabwicklung, Service, Kundensupport etc. erfolgt alles von dort aus. Nach zahlreichen Gesprächen mit meinen Händlern hat sich auch ergeben, dass einige mit im Boot bleiben wollen und in Zukunft weiterhin als Anlaufstelle für Banshee fungieren möchten. Das nicht alle Händler mitspielen wollen ist klar und auch deren gutes Recht.
> Die Folgen des Direktversandes werden in erster Linie günstigere Preise für den Endverbraucher sein, so liegt ein Banshee Rune Rahmen mit RS Monarch + Dämpfer 2017 dann bei etwa 1600€. Außerdem wird es mehr Optionen für Komplettbikes geben.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Klarstellung.

Wird es dann eine Shop - Lösung auf Deiner Seite geben oder eher eine Bestellung auf der Banshee-HP wie z.B. für Neuseeland?

http://bansheebikes.co.nz/

Ich hoffe Banshee hat sich für das Projekt Online-Shop gut aufgestellt - daran sind schön weitaus größere Unternehmen fast zugrunde gegangen.


----------



## rallleb (11. September 2016)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Nach den zahlreichen Beiträgen hier werde ich jetzt mal für Aufklärung sorgen:
> Es ist tatsächlich so, Banshee hat beschlossen, ab Modelljahr 2017 den direkten Weg zum Kunden zu gehen. Der Standort bleibt aber gleich, die Rahmen gehen wie gehabt in mein Lager in Deutschland und werden dann von dort aus versendet. Auch Garantieabwicklung, Service, Kundensupport etc. erfolgt alles von dort aus. Nach zahlreichen Gesprächen mit meinen Händlern hat sich auch ergeben, dass einige mit im Boot bleiben wollen und in Zukunft weiterhin als Anlaufstelle für Banshee fungieren möchten. Das nicht alle Händler mitspielen wollen ist klar und auch deren gutes Recht.
> Die Folgen des Direktversandes werden in erster Linie günstigere Preise für den Endverbraucher sein, so liegt ein Banshee Rune Rahmen mit RS Monarch + Dämpfer 2017 dann bei etwa 1600€. Außerdem wird es mehr Optionen für Komplettbikes geben.
> 
> ...



Sollte ich dich verwechselt haben, bitte ich hiermit um Entschuldigung! Gibt es evtl noch einen anderen User mit gleichem Namen?
 Soll ich meinen Post löschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (11. September 2016)

US. schrieb:


> Die Preise kenne ich natürlich nicht. Sie werden sich aber am offiziellen Preis der Vorgängermodelle orientieren und leicht unterschreiten.
> Sollte ich Unrecht haben, werde ich hier reumütig Abbitte leisten





everyday26 schrieb:


> Die Folgen des Direktversandes werden in erster Linie günstigere Preise für den Endverbraucher sein, so liegt ein Banshee Rune Rahmen mit RS Monarch + Dämpfer 2017 dann bei etwa 1600€.
> 
> ... ich halte mich hier im Forum eigentlich komplett raus aus dem Geschehen und beteilige mich nur, wenn ich was produktives zur Sache beitragen kann.. .



Hallo Bernhard,

wie angekündigt:
Ich muß sagen, das wäre doch ein starkes Preisniveau aus Kundensicht und damit hätte der auch was von dem Vertriebsodell - zumindest wirtschaftlich!
Zu deiner Beteiligung: Banshee-Forum mit deinem Support wäre hilfreich, gerade beim Direktvertrieb!

Produkte sind gut und vor allem bedienen sie eine sehr kleine aber feine Nische der technikaffinen Selberschrauber.

Schaun mer mal, bin gespannt wenn die ersten Rahmen eintrudeln. Hoffe es kommt nicht zu großen Verzögerungen. In der Vergangenheit war top, daß die neuen Bikes noch vor Weihnachten verfügbar waren.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## BrotherMo (11. September 2016)

Aus gegebenem Anlass hier meine Erfahrungen mit @everyday26  aka Bernhard.

Kommunikation (Beratung, Kauf und "Aftersale-Service" (Spacer für DB Inline, 2x Reverb...) waren bisher mit das freundlichste was ich im Bike-Sektor erlebt habe.

Wäre super wenn das Niveau auch bei Direktvertrieb so hoch bleiben würde....


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. September 2016)

Wow! Preislich genial und wenn man direkt beim Bernhard kaufen kann, dann können sich alle sicher sein, dass das top ablaufen wird!  

Der Kontakt mit ihm ist definitiv top. Auch im Freundeskreis nur positives Feedback...


----------



## iceis (11. September 2016)

Also ich habe ebenfalls kein Problem mit Bernhard, er mit mir bestimmt auch nicht 
Und ich bin froh das man noch bei ihm kaufen kann und das ganze nicht irgendwie extrem unpersönlich wird.


----------



## Diesti (12. September 2016)

Hmmm, der Preis gefällt! Muss schaun das ich mein Torque Ex loswerd


----------



## MindPatterns (12. September 2016)

Ich hab bei Bernhard schonmal eine Vorbestellung angefragt. Wenn alles gut läuft, steht demnächst dieser schicke, äußerst gut gepflegte Rahmen im Bikemarkt (und hiermit tun wir der Galerie auch nochmal was gutes  ):




(Davos, im Hintergrund das Jakobshorn)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everyday26 (12. September 2016)

Danke für den Zuspruch !
Die Antworten auf die weiteren Fragen:
Ein Banshee Online Store ist in Arbeit und in ca. 3 Wochen online. Um diesen Shop werde ich mich selbst kümmern. Ansprechpartner werde also wie immer ich sein, keine Sorge.
Auch ein Hersteller Forum wird eingerichtet, was eh längst überfällig ist.



rallleb schrieb:


> Sollte ich dich verwechselt haben, bitte ich hiermit um Entschuldigung! Gibt es evtl noch einen anderen User mit gleichem Namen?
> Soll ich meinen Post löschen?


Nicht nötig, kann passieren, kein Problem


----------



## vitaminc (12. September 2016)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Danke für den Zuspruch !
> Die Antworten auf die weiteren Fragen:
> Ein Banshee Online Store ist in Arbeit und in ca. 3 Wochen online. Um diesen Shop werde ich mich selbst kümmern. Ansprechpartner werde also wie immer ich sein, keine Sorge.
> Auch ein Hersteller Forum wird eingerichtet, was eh längst überfällig ist.
> Nicht nötig, kann passieren, kein Problem



Wo können "unentschlossene" eine Probefahrt in Deutschland machen?
Wenn ich dafür einmal quer durch Deutschland fahren muss dann ist das durchaus ein Nachteil gegenüber einem guten Händlernetzwerk.


----------



## everyday26 (12. September 2016)

2017 sind weit mehr Testmöglichkeiten geplant als bisher. Außerdem wird eine Datenbank eingerichtet werden, die Banshee Fahrer beinhaltet, die nichts gegen eine kleine Probefahrt haben und im Gegenzug dafür einen Bonus erhalten. Und dann wird es noch die Servicepunkte geben, über die dann auch Probefahrten ermöglicht werden sollen.


----------



## vitaminc (12. September 2016)

everyday26 schrieb:


> 2017 sind weit mehr Testmöglichkeiten geplant als bisher. Außerdem wird eine Datenbank eingerichtet werden, die Banshee Fahrer beinhaltet, die nichts gegen eine kleine Probefahrt haben und im Gegenzug dafür einen Bonus erhalten. Und dann wird es noch die Servicepunkte geben, über die dann auch Probefahrten ermöglicht werden sollen.



Klingt so als hättet Ihr an alles gedacht, Top


----------



## freetourer (12. September 2016)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Danke für den Zuspruch !
> Die Antworten auf die weiteren Fragen:
> Ein Banshee Online Store ist in Arbeit und in ca. 3 Wochen online. Um diesen Shop werde ich mich selbst kümmern. Ansprechpartner werde also wie immer ich sein, keine Sorge.
> Auch ein Hersteller Forum wird eingerichtet, was eh längst überfällig ist.
> ...





everyday26 schrieb:


> 2017 sind weit mehr Testmöglichkeiten geplant als bisher. Außerdem wird eine Datenbank eingerichtet werden, die Banshee Fahrer beinhaltet, die nichts gegen eine kleine Probefahrt haben und im Gegenzug dafür einen Bonus erhalten. Und dann wird es noch die Servicepunkte geben, über die dann auch Probefahrten ermöglicht werden sollen.



Top ! - das liest sich alles schon mal sehr gut.


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. September 2016)

Ziemlich cooles Konzept!  Passt gut zur Marke!


----------



## Jussi (12. September 2016)

Gibt es schon Pre-Order Preise?
Oder was soll der Rahmen mit einem DB Coil kosten? Ich denke ja mal es wird ein CS, oder?


----------



## iceis (12. September 2016)

Mich reizt so ein Inline Coil mit SLS feder, brutal gutes Gewicht wäre das und arbeiten würde das Ding das einem Angst wird^^


----------



## Kauboi (12. September 2016)

Ich schliesse mich dem positiven Tenor zu Bernhards Umgang mit potenziellen Interessenten an. Das läuft Alles auf beispiellosem Top-Niveau ab. Insofern freue ich mich ganz besonders mein Darkside bei ihm geordert zu haben!


----------



## Mr.Radical (12. September 2016)

Ich kann mich den Lobeshymnen auch nur anschließen. Für mich stand ab dem Erstkontakt (und nach der persönlichen Abholung meines Rahmens in den heiligen Banshee Hallen in Landshut ) sowieso fest dass ich den Weg über den Händler auslasse und meine weiteren Rahmen auch wieder über Bernhard direkt besorgen werde. Ich freue mich über die tollen Neuerungen und wünsche dem Bernhard viel Glück bei der Umsetzung! 



... und ganz nebenbei überlege ich gerade meinen Rahmen anzubieten um mir ein 17er Modell zu holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (12. September 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> Mich reizt so ein Inline Coil mit SLS feder, brutal gutes Gewicht wäre das und arbeiten würde das Ding das einem Angst wird^^



ich glaube das reizt derzeit einige.. ich könnte mir das Prime auch gut mit Coil IL vorstellen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. September 2016)

Mr.Radical schrieb:


> ... und ganz nebenbei überlege ich gerade meinen Rahmen anzubieten um mir ein 17er Modell zu holen.



 Spinner! 

Ich hab mir ja gesagt, dass ich mir was Gutes tu, wenn ich wieder fit bin. Das dauert Gott sei Dank eh noch... *pfeif* *tütürütüüü*


----------



## NoStyle (12. September 2016)

Mr.Radical schrieb:


> ... und ganz nebenbei überlege ich gerade meinen Rahmen anzubieten um mir ein 17er Modell zu holen.


Also, von MY16 auf MY17 zu wechseln ist jetzt nicht wirklich ... öhmm ... vernünftig ...


----------



## jester81 (12. September 2016)

everyday26 schrieb:


> 2017 sind weit mehr Testmöglichkeiten geplant als bisher. Außerdem wird eine Datenbank eingerichtet werden, die Banshee Fahrer beinhaltet, die nichts gegen eine kleine Probefahrt haben und im Gegenzug dafür einen Bonus erhalten. Und dann wird es noch die Servicepunkte geben, über die dann auch Probefahrten ermöglicht werden sollen.


Das Konzept mit den Probefahrten erinnert mich stark an Propain Friends ;-). Macht aber nix, ist nämlich eine super Sache, bin ja selber einer. 
Ich selbst würde mein Tyee auch nur gegen ein Spitfire tauschen, jetzt mit den günstigeren Preisen gibt es fast kein Gegenargument. Und der Service scheint ja auch sehr gut zu sein, da bin ich nämlich von Propain mehr als verwöhnt. 
Vielleicht baue ich mir ein Spitfire auch zusätzlich auf... Luxusfragen..


----------



## thxelf38 (12. September 2016)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Danke für den Zuspruch !
> Die Antworten auf die weiteren Fragen:
> Ein Banshee Online Store ist in Arbeit und in ca. 3 Wochen online. Um diesen Shop werde ich mich selbst kümmern. Ansprechpartner werde also wie immer ich sein, keine Sorge.
> Auch ein Hersteller Forum wird eingerichtet, was eh längst überfällig ist.
> ...



Betrifft das nur DE? Wie siehts aus im Rest von Europa? Speziell CH und AT?


----------



## andrewam (12. September 2016)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Betrifft das nur DE? Wie siehts aus im Rest von Europa? Speziell CH und AT?


CH hat als Importeur immernoch magmabike. Es gibt in der Schweiz keine Banshee Händler. Wird alles immer direkt über Magmabike abgewickelt, also war es in der Schweiz schon immer so wies jetzt seit neustem in deutschland ist  

Btw: probefahrten bei Magmabike sind der hammer. Kann ich dir wärmstens empfehlen..


----------



## 21XC12 (12. September 2016)

Boa, was ich hier alles verpasst habe. Irgendwie wurde mir nicht angezeigt das es neue Beiträge gibt. So ein Mist! 

Zu Bernhard kann ich auch nur Positives berichten. Da mach ich mir keine Gedanken. Was mir eher Sorgen macht ist, dass das Image der Marke leidet. Ich wollte damals weg vom "Bike von der Stange" und Banshee fand ich irgendwie anziehend, rar, exotisch, ... Das hat für mich auch einen gewissen Reiz. Der Gedanke das neben YT und Canyon ebenso viele Banshees an der Liftschlange stehen gefällt mir nicht. Dem Hersteller und Vertrieb wäre das sicher recht. Es wurden immer kleine Margen produziert. Ändert sich das jetzt? @everyday26 Das würde zur Expansion führen und sich bestimmt auch im Kundenservice niederschlagen. Bei Canyon habe ich da keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Da schaffen Leute die verkaufen dir einen zu kleinen Rahmen ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Die Übergabe empfand ich als unpersönlich. Das technische Verständnis war teilweise sehr bescheiden. Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch. Da schaffen sicher jede Menge kompetente Fachkräfte. Aber das bringt nichts wenn auf XXXX Kunden eine Fachkraft kommt und der Rest mit Studenten kompensiert wird. Ich bin froh das ich inzwischen bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen alles selbst erledigen kann und nicht auf fremde Hilfe angewiesen bin. Die entscheidende Frage ist "Wie gut wird der angebotene Support sein?". Das Konzept klingt gut. Ich bin mal gespannt. Für mich ist der Direktvertrieb erstmal ein Grund meine Rahmen zu behalten, weil die sind nach wie vor rar. Das liebe ich!!!

Edit: Was nicht heißen soll das ich mir nicht gerne beim Bernhard mal später was neues kaufen möchte.


----------



## vitaminc (12. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Boa, was ich hier alles verpasst habe. Irgendwie wurde mir nicht angezeigt das es neue Beiträge gibt. So ein Mist!
> 
> Zu Bernhard kann ich auch nur Positives berichten. Da mach ich mir keine Gedanken. Was mir eher Sorgen macht ist, dass das Image der Marke leidet. Ich wollte damals weg vom "Bike von der Stange" und Banshee fand ich irgendwie anziehend, rar, exotisch, ... Das hat für mich auch einen gewissen Reiz. Der Gedanke das neben YT und Canyon ebenso viele Banshees an der Liftschlange stehen gefällt mir nicht. Dem Hersteller und Vertrieb wäre das sicher recht. Es wurden immer kleine Margen produziert. Ändert sich das jetzt? @everyday26 Das würde zur Expansion führen und sich bestimmt auch im Kundenservice niederschlagen. Bei Canyon habe ich da keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Da schaffen Leute die verkaufen dir einen zu kleinen Rahmen ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Die Übergabe empfand ich als unpersönlich. Das technische Verständnis war teilweise sehr bescheiden. Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch. Da schaffen sicher jede Menge kompetente Fachkräfte. Aber das bringt nichts wenn auf XXXX Kunden eine Fachkraft kommt und der Rest mit Studenten kompensiert wird. Ich bin froh das ich inzwischen bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen alles selbst erledigen kann und nicht auf fremde Hilfe angewiesen bin. Die entscheidende Frage ist "Wie gut wird der angebotene Support sein?". Das Konzept klingt gut. Ich bin mal gespannt. Für mich ist der Direktvertrieb erstmal ein Grund meine Rahmen zu behalten, weil die sind nach wie vor rar. Das liebe ich!!!
> 
> Edit: Was nicht heißen soll das ich mir nicht gerne beim Bernhard mal später was neues kaufen möchte.



Ich würde mir da keine so großen Sorgen machen, da Canyon vorrangig Kompletträder verkauft und Banshee sich eher an die Leute richtet die eh schon wissen was sie wollen und dann halt lieber ein Framekit bevorzugen. Nur weil Direktvertrieb heisst es nicht das Banshee jetzt plötzlich 500% mehr Framekits verkauft, es ist und bleibt immer noch ein Hersteller den viele vom Namen nicht kennen, hingegen Speiseeis und Co. so ziemlich jeder im Wald kennt. Unter dem Strich wäre es mir auch egal wenn es mehr Banshees da draußen gibt, in erster Linie muss MIR das Rad taugen, egal was andere denken und fahren.


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. September 2016)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Betrifft das nur DE? Wie siehts aus im Rest von Europa? Speziell CH und AT?


Biete Rune und Spitfire in L zum Testen am Schöckl an. 

Hm, am Semmering und Schöckl fahren heute schon Unmengen an Banshees herum. Die Exklusivität hat sich mit Bekanntwerden der Funktion der Rahmen von selbst erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (13. September 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Also, von MY16 auf MY17 zu wechseln ist jetzt nicht wirklich ... öhmm ... vernünftig ...



Das klingt ja wie eine Verpflichtung zum Upgrade  Vernunft beim Hobby - nö


----------



## 21XC12 (13. September 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Unter dem Strich wäre es mir auch egal wenn es mehr Banshees da draußen gibt, in erster Linie muss MIR das Rad taugen, egal was andere denken und fahren.


 
Da hast du mich vielleicht falsch verstanden. Ich fahre kein Rad das mir nicht taugt nur weil es einen gewissen Seltenheitswert hat. Was andere von mir denken ...  Was andere fahren ... 

Für mich zählt nur das mir mein Rad auch gefällt. Dafür muss es nicht anderen gefallen. An gewissen Rädern habe ich mich einfach sattgesehen und aus diesem Grund kommen diese Räder für mich nicht in Frage. Das bedeutet nicht das diese Räder schlechter sind.
Ich war noch nie 08/15 und werde es niemals sein. So bin ich nunmal. 

Bei nem 67er Shelby oder nem T1er schwingt auch ein ganz anderer Spirit mit als bei ner A-Klasse. Da kann'se noch soviel AMG sein.


----------



## grey (13. September 2016)

naja, von mir aus könnt Canyon, YT oder gar Cube am Darkside stehen, wär mir ziemlich wurscht. Dafür verkauf ich mein Rad auch nicht gleich wenn ich regelmäßig 2-3 andere Darksides seh, stell mir diesen "immer exot sein müssen" tick auch eher stressig vor.


----------



## freetourer (13. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Da hast du mich vielleicht falsch verstanden. Ich fahre kein Rad das mir nicht taugt nur weil es einen gewissen Seltenheitswert hat. Was andere von mir denken ...  Was andere fahren ...
> 
> Für mich zählt nur das mir mein Rad auch gefällt. Dafür muss es nicht anderen gefallen. An gewissen Rädern habe ich mich einfach sattgesehen und aus diesem Grund kommen diese Räder für mich nicht in Frage. Das bedeutet nicht das diese Räder schlechter sind.
> Ich war noch nie 08/15 und werde es niemals sein. So bin ich nunmal.
> ...



Ich kann das gut verstehen. In erster Linie muss für mich ein Bike top funktionieren, dann sollte da eine gute Company mit gutem Service dahinterstehen, dann sollte es mir auch gefallen.
Dass man mit einem Banshee nicht ein 08/15 Rad fährt finde ich einen angenehmen Nebeneffekt.

Bei autos kann ich da aber Deine Einstellung nicht teilen - da bin ich viel pragmatischer eingestellt. 



grey schrieb:


> naja, von mir aus könnt Canyon, YT oder gar Cube am Darkside stehen, wär mir ziemlich wurscht. Dafür verkauf ich mein Rad auch nicht gleich wenn ich regelmäßig 2-3 andere Darksides seh, stell mir diesen "immer exot sein müssen" tick auch eher stressig vor.



YT könnte ich mir sogar noch fast vorstellen - .... obwohl:   Neeeee. 

Mit Canyon und dem dahinterstehenden Service habe ich meine Erfahrungen gemacht und meine Lehreb draus gezogen. 




GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Biete Rune und Spitfire in L zum Testen am Schöckl an.
> 
> Hm, am Semmering und Schöckl fahren heute schon Unmengen an Banshees herum. Die Exklusivität hat sich mit Bekanntwerden der Funktion der Rahmen von selbst erledigt.



Ich fahre seit 2013 Banshee - da war man mit einem Banshee echt noch Exot.

Mittlerweile sieht man bei den Trailtrophys (nehme ich seit 2012 teil) schon mehrere. (Nomad, E29 S-Works und co sind aber zahlenmässig noch überlegen)


----------



## 21XC12 (13. September 2016)

@grey
Wegen 2 oder 3 Darksides verkauf ich es nicht. Und auch nicht wegen 5 oder 6. So ein Exot (Idiot) will ich auch wieder nicht sein. 

Aber es ist doch wohl klar wovon ich rede. Die Relationen von YT oder Canyon zu Banshee sind schon enorm. Und überhaupt konnte ich bisher keine Parallelen feststellen. Auch nicht im Geschäftsmodell. Das könnte sich in Zukunft ändern. Es wird auch Kompletträder im Shop geben und nicht nur Frame Kits.

Ich wollte lediglich sagen: "Wo Licht ist, ist auch Schatten."


----------



## 21XC12 (13. September 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Bei autos kann ich da aber Deine Einstellung nicht teilen - da bin ich viel pragmatischer eingestellt.


 
War vielleicht nicht der optimale Vergleich. Hätte auch statt Autos was X-beliebiges nehmen können. Oder ich hätte dazu sagen müssen, dass das Auto ein Zweitwagen und mehr Hobby ist. Beim Auto für den Alltag spielen meist auch der Unterhalt und der Nutzen ne große Rolle. Beim Hobby is Geld Nebensache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (13. September 2016)

Doppelpost


----------



## freetourer (13. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> ..... Beim Hobby is Geld Nebensache.





Ins Auto müssen einfach nur möglichst viele Bikes reinpassen.


----------



## AnAx (13. September 2016)

@everyday26
Kommen fürs Darkside auch demnächst 12x148-Ausfallenden?
Geht sich das mit der Kettenlinie ordentlich aus mit dem 83er-BB?


----------



## jammerlappen (13. September 2016)

Wenn ich euer Gelaber kurz unterbrechen dürfte  Spitty und ich waren ein wenig in Südtirol unterwegs:


















Wir haben es uns da unten schon ganz nett besorgt, allerdings schmeisst das Spitty gerne mal mit Steinen, wenns schnell und lose ist. Auf einer Tour hab ich drei von insgesamt fünf dicken Steinen auf die selbe Stellle am Schienbein bekommen und das Unterrohr hat an einer Stelle fast einen Riß, so tief ist die Beule. Ist wahrscheinlich klar, was mehr weh tut.
Ansonsten will ich hier nochmal die Werbetrommel für den Werner* von rideonmtb.it rühren. Wer in und um Bozen, Meran, Vinschgau auf richtig geile Trails und Touren mit moderatem Tretanteil steht, sollte m.E. eine Anfrage starten!


*ich hab den Werner weder gekauft, noch mich in seine Familie eingkauft und auch sonst keine Verflechtungen. Ich finds nur einfach geiler Touren auf nicht so ausgebombten Trails zu fahren als die ganzen Shuttles in der Gegend für die üblichen verdächtigen Ghettotrails...


----------



## Kauboi (13. September 2016)

AnAx schrieb:


> @everyday26
> Kommen fürs Darkside auch demnächst 12x148-Ausfallenden?
> Geht sich das mit der Kettenlinie ordentlich aus mit dem 83er-BB?



Bin zwar nicht angesprochen, weiss es aber weil ich die 142 x 12mm Ausfallenden in meiner Rechnung gegen 150er tauschen lassen habe weil dann laut Bernhard die Kettenlinie idealer verläuft . Grundsätzlich soll es aber funktionieren, was ich wiederum weiss weil ich explizit danach gefragt habe. Meine ursprüngliche Intention war die, meinen "alten" 142er LRS im neuen Bike zu montieren......


----------



## vitaminc (13. September 2016)

für alle die sich für das Prime 2017 interessieren:

- Is the Prime still cleared for a 160mm fork?

yes, 160mm single crown forks are the largest forks we recommend for the prime.

- How much internal seat tube is available before its interrupted on the L & XL's? (I'd like to 175mm 9point8 slammed, which needs 265mm of uninterrupted area)

For the MY17 frames the uninterupted length is as follows; Large-230mm XL-270mm


----------



## fibbs (13. September 2016)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Danke für den Zuspruch !
> Die Antworten auf die weiteren Fragen:
> Ein Banshee Online Store ist in Arbeit und in ca. 3 Wochen online. Um diesen Shop werde ich mich selbst kümmern. Ansprechpartner werde also wie immer ich sein, keine Sorge.
> Auch ein Hersteller Forum wird eingerichtet, was eh längst überfällig ist.



Ich freue mich sehr über die guten Nachrichten. Ob der Schritt von Banshee, in den Direktvertrieb zu gehen ein guter ist, wird die Zeit zeigen, ich persönlich begrüße das. Besonders freue ich mich auf den Herstellerbereich hier im Forum, es ist nervig alle Banshee-Themen hier im Galerie-Thread vorbeirauschen zu sehen. Nchdem wir vor einiger Zeit schon einmal über das Thema gesprochen hatten bin ich nun froh, dass es nun diesen eigenen Bereich für die Bansheenistas geben wird und sich dort sicherlich eine aktive Community wie in manchen anderen Herstellerforen bilden wird. Am Ende wird das für die Marke Banshee und natürlich für das Geschäft in Deutschland sicherlich sehr positiv sein.

Auch die Idee mit den Probefahrten finde ich toll, wenn auch nicht total innovativ: ich selbst habe das bei Canyon zum ersten Mal gesehen, und habe auch selbst damals zwei bis drei Probefahrten "begleitet", als ich noch ein Canyon hatte und bevor ich mit einem kleinen Schwenk zu Liteville den Weg zum Licht, also zu Banshee gefunden habe. Ich denke, die Unterstützung unseres Vereins Freeridefactory für Probefahrten ist Dir sicher.


----------



## 21XC12 (14. September 2016)

Hier mal ein paar bewegte Bilder für die Galerie ...

*-> Klick* 

Gefilmt hab ich's mit dem Handy. Leider nur in HD wegen der Zeitlupe. Mehr geht da nicht. Waren mollige 30°C und ich war danach voll platt. 

*Wem's gefällt der kann gerne nen Stern da lassen. Danke! *


----------



## Caese (15. September 2016)

Noch staubt's, die Blätter sind schon da. Fak der schönste (also trockene) Teil der Saison ist schon vorbei.


----------



## 21XC12 (15. September 2016)

Caese schrieb:


> Noch staubt's, die Blätter sind schon da. Fak der schönste (also trockene) Teil der Saison ist schon vorbei.


Hat alles vor und Nachteile. Wenn alles staubtrocken ist lassen sich die Kicker nicht ausbessern. Der Sand ist zu fein und rieselt direkt wieder runter. Wenn die Sprünge zu abgefahren sind und man es nicht reparieren kann nervt das auch. Zudem gibt's in der kälteren Jahreszeit keine Stechmücken. Im Sommer wimmelt es dort auf dem Trail davon. Es waren schon Leute da die sagten sie kommen wegen der Mücken nicht mehr. Der Boden dort ist wie ein Schwamm und es ist auch wenn es regnet gut fahrbar. Nur bei wochenlangen Regenfällen wird der Trail unfahrbar. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt froh wenn es mal wieder etwas regnet und abkühlt. Der Boden ist auch griffiger wenn er nicht staubtrocken ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (15. September 2016)

Hey Leute, freut mich wenn das Video gefällt. Wäre nett wenn ihr statt meinen Beitrag zu liken dem Video en Stern gebt. Merci!! 

*-> Klick*


----------



## Caese (15. September 2016)

So unterschiedlich sind die Reviere. Hier versucht dich der Trail und seine Wurzelflut im Winter umzubringen, nur um dich im Sommer wieder zu versöhnen.


----------



## 21XC12 (15. September 2016)

Kommst im Winter zu uns und wir im Sommer zu dir.


----------



## vitaminc (15. September 2016)

http://www.mtb-shropshire.co.uk/201...-models-v3-demo-stockist-dealer-custom-build/


----------



## Dakeyras (16. September 2016)

Es gibt also nur noch den Monarch rt3 debonair zum Spitty? Fährt den schon wer im Spitfire? Erfahrungen? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## andrewam (16. September 2016)

Im Text steht zwar überall das nun auch der Debonair zum Framekit verkauft wird, jedoch ist auf den Bildern mit den MY17 Rahmen ein Monarch ohne Debonair abgebildet.
Villeicht gibts beide?
Oder shopshire hat einen fehler im text?

Btw Ich fahre einen Debonair den ich selbst Umgeshimmt habe auf meine bedürfnisse, habe die positiv luftkammer komplett zugespacert. Fährt sich super gut.

Hatte immerhin diese jahr auch schon einen DB Inline, DVO Jade, Vivid Coil und Fox X2 float im spitty verbaut, jedoch bin ich eigentlich gabz zufrieden mit dem Debonair.

Hab alles schonmal ein bisschen im Spitty gehabt


----------



## Nayis (16. September 2016)

Ich dachte der Debonair harmoniert nicht so gut wie der normale Monarch mit dem Hinterbau? 
Ich bin bisher nur den normalen Monarch+ im Spitty gefahren aber bin auch soweit zufrieden das ich noch keinen anderen Dämpfer probiert hab. Wobei mich der Marzocchi s3c2r ja schon mal reizen würde


----------



## Dakeyras (16. September 2016)

@andrewam: hast du den M RT3 debonair oder den M+ RC3 debonair? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## andrewam (16. September 2016)

Den Monarch Plus Debonair


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (16. September 2016)

Ah, ok. Lt. Der Meldung sollen ja nur Rune und prime mit dem plus  kommen. Spitfire und Phantom mit dem rt3... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## US. (16. September 2016)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Ah, ok. Lt. Der Meldung sollen ja nur Rune und prime mit dem plus  kommen. Spitfire und Phantom mit dem rt3...



Im letzten Jahr waren auf den Pressefotos auch nur Rahmen mit Debon Air zu sehen, ebenso Bilder vom UK-Vetrieb.
Gekommen sind die rahmen dann in Deutschland mit dem Monarch Plus, den Keith als das geeignetere Modell ansieht.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß das dieses Jahr auch noch korrigiert wird.

Ich fand den Monarch Plus im Rune ganz gut, aber den Float X2 eindeutig besser


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. September 2016)

Angenommen ihr würdet euch selbst gerne aufgrund von "ich kann jetzt wieder halbwegs biken!!" irgendein Goodie für's Rune oder Spitfier gönnen. Was wäre denn das? Ideen vor (Preislich bitte im Vernunftrahmen bleiben.... ein paar wenige Hunderter würde ich ausgeben, aber zB eine Eagle kaufe ich mir nicht *g* "brauchen" tu ich im Moment absolut nichts.)!


----------



## grey (16. September 2016)

eine schöne gabel fürs rune.


----------



## MindPatterns (16. September 2016)

Hooe Tech E4 war mein letztes Upgrade und ich will sie nicht mehr missen  <3


----------



## ar_jay (16. September 2016)

eine verstellbare Sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (16. September 2016)

ar_jay schrieb:


> eine verstellbare Sattelstütze


Liegt daheim herum und ich verwende sie nicht *g*

@MindPatterns
Hui!! Hmmm. Aber is die nicht ein bisserl arg hochpreisig? *g*

@grey 
da ha ich ernsthaft schon überlegt... aber ich wüsste nicht welche. Außerdem passt die Mattoc ja (aber es is die gleiche in Rune und Spitty. das stört mich persönlich ja fast, hahahahaa)


----------



## MindPatterns (16. September 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hui!! Hmmm. Aber is die nicht ein bisserl arg hochpreisig? *g*



Mit Scheiben und Adaptern kommst Du bei ca. 400 Euro an.


----------



## jammerlappen (16. September 2016)

Ich nochmal mit der Bitte um Einschätzung eines Souveniers aus Südtirol:









Meine Hoffnung ist ja, dass es an der Stelle unterm Tretlager egal ist...


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. September 2016)

@jammerlappen
Das würde ich definitiv ignorieren.

Mein erstes Rune hatte ein komplett eingedelltes Tretlager (keine Ahnug was das für ein brutaler Stein gewesen sein muss *gggg*). Ich denke, dass das nur Lackplatzer sind. Selbst wenn nicht, einfach hier und da drauf schauen.


----------



## grey (16. September 2016)

seh ich auch so.


----------



## Pilatus (16. September 2016)

hässliche Delle mit kratzer.
Aber in meinen Augen vernachlässigbar. Ich würde (und tu es auch) weiterfahren. Beim Putzen ein Auge drauf haben ob da was passiert.


----------



## US. (16. September 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich nochmal mit der Bitte um Einschätzung eines Souveniers aus Südtirol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Keine Folie drauf?
Sehe es ebenso als unkritisch an.


----------



## 21XC12 (16. September 2016)

Für solche Fälle is ja Lack beim Rahmen dabei. Das sind die Nachteile der schönen Farben. Bei harteloxierten Rahmen passiert da so schnell nix. Aber für sowas mehr oder weniger zu vermeiden gibt's ja verschiedene Optionen. Eine dicke Folie, ein Stück Mastic Tape oder ein selbstgebauter Fender aus Kohlefaser. Die Wandstärke des Unterrohrs ist schon etwas dicker. Da is ne Menge Fleisch. Ich glaube eher nicht das es da Probleme gibt. Sieht oberflächlich aus. Vielleicht die Grate ein wenig mit feingekörntem Papier runterschleifen gut mit Alkohol reinigen und etwas mit Lack auffüllen. Ab und zu mal einen Blick drauf werfen.


----------



## grey (16. September 2016)

so einen hatte ich auch am ersten darkside, bins dann noch 4 monate problemlos weiter gefahren..  




lack ist btw. nicht bei jedem rahmen dabei, ich hab keinen beim roten darkside.


----------



## 21XC12 (16. September 2016)

Jetzt wo ich das sehe wandert an beide Rahmen erstmal ein Stück Mastic. Das sollte doch einiges abhalten. Is zwar nicht die schönste Lösung aber beim schwarzen Rahmen sieht man es eh nicht.
Wenn kein Lack dabei ist kann man auch mal bei Banshee direkt nach der RAL fragen. Oder ne Fangopackung drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (16. September 2016)

pantone nicht ral farben..


----------



## US. (16. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Für solche Fälle is ja Lack beim Rahmen dabei. Das sind die Nachteile der schönen Farben. Bei harteloxierten Rahmen passiert da so schnell nix



Dicke 3M-Folie hält schon einiges ab. Zumindest gibt's keine scharfkantigen Dellen. Beim schwarzen Rahmen hab ich Gravel Resistant Folie. Die ist top geht aber natürlich bei schwarz.

Noch ne Frage zum Lack: Der ist doch bei Banshee traditionell matt, zumindest MY2016 und MY2017.
Hält da die 3M-Folie überhaupt? Und wie siehts aus? Folie ist ja glänzend und in matt gibt's die 3m Folien nicht mehr. Verfügbare matte Folien hingegen taugen nichts aus eigener Erfahrung.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## deralteser (16. September 2016)

@US. 3M Folie hält problemlos auf matten MY16. Ich fand glänzende Folie optisch sehr unauffällig....


----------



## RoastRider (16. September 2016)

Ich habe auf meinem DS MY16 die klare 3M Folie an Unter- & Sattelrohr sowie Ketten- & Sitzstrebe. Hält gut. Und da es alles Bereiche sind, die ich nicht sehe, stört es mich auch nicht ;-)


----------



## 21XC12 (16. September 2016)

US. schrieb:


> Dicke 3M-Folie hält schon einiges ab. Zumindest gibt's keine scharfkantigen Dellen. Beim schwarzen Rahmen hab ich Gravel Resistant Folie. Die ist top geht aber natürlich bei schwarz.
> 
> Noch ne Frage zum Lack: Der ist doch bei Banshee traditionell matt, zumindest MY2016 und MY2017.
> Hält da die 3M-Folie überhaupt? Und wie siehts aus? Folie ist ja glänzend und in matt gibt's die 3m Folien nicht mehr. Verfügbare matte Folien hingegen taugen nichts aus eigener Erfahrung.
> ...


Die Gravel Resistant ist ein guter Tipp. Ich hab die da dran > Klick < und finde die auch ganz gut. Ist im Grunde die matte 3M die es nicht mehr gibt nur teurer. Aber für so Dellen im Tretlagerbereich zu vermeiden reicht wohl weder die Gravel noch die 3M. Ein 20 cm langes Stück Mastic Tape ist nicht die schönste Lösung, aber bei nem schwarzen Rahmen geht's noch. Hab das Mastic Tape an den Kettenstreben beider Bikes und es hält super. Man muss nur vor dem aufbringen die Fläche gründlich mit Iso reinigen und feste andrücken. Dann hält das super.

Die matte Folie oben aus dem Link sollte aber auch bei bunten Rahmen die matte Optik erhalten. Bei meinem Rahmen sieht alles schön matt aus.


----------



## US. (16. September 2016)

OK, dann werd ich beim 


21XC12 schrieb:


> Die Gravel Resistant ist ein guter Tipp. Ich hab die da dran > Klick < und finde die auch ganz gut. Ist im Grunde die matte 3M die es nicht mehr gibt nur teurer. Aber für so Dellen im Tretlagerbereich zu vermeiden reicht wohl weder die Gravel noch die 3M. Ein 20 cm langes Stück Mastic Tape ist nicht die schönste Lösung, aber bei nem schwarzen Rahmen geht's noch. Hab das Mastic Tape an den Kettenstreben beider Bikes und es hält super. Man muss nur vor dem aufbringen die Fläche gründlich mit Iso reinigen und feste andrücken. Dann hält das super.
> 
> Die matte Folie oben aus dem Link sollte aber auch bei bunten Rahmen die matte Optik erhalten. Bei meinem Rahmen sieht alles schön matt aus.



Also die aus dem Link (die matte suntec) gefällt mir nicht so gut. Hab ich hier. Sie ist recht dünn und klebt auch nicht so gut wie die 3m. 
Mastic Tape hab ich auch an den Kettenstreben. Ist top.

Bei schwarzen Eloxrahmen ist das eh alles easy. Die sind robust und man kann eben schwarze Folien verwenden.
Ich liebäugele aber mit dem gelben 17er Rune. Nur die Lackhaltbarkeit schreckt etwas ab.


----------



## 21XC12 (16. September 2016)

US. schrieb:


> OK, dann werd ich beim
> 
> 
> Also die aus dem Link (die matte suntec) gefällt mir nicht so gut. Hab ich hier. Sie ist recht dünn und klebt auch nicht so gut wie die 3m.
> ...


Komisch! Ich blick grad nicht durch. In der Artikelbeschreibung steht erst was von 3M und dann von SunTek. Meine hält gut. Beim verkleben (nass) wollte die Folie nicht richtig halten. Erstmal getrocknet hält die dann aber echt gut.


----------



## deralteser (16. September 2016)

Weils ja ne Galerie ist  Habe grad am Darkside rumgefummelt und mal wieder was festgestellt:


Schönes Wochenende Euch allen!!!


----------



## Kharma (16. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (17. September 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


>



Man(n) muss  ja auch mal Emotionen zeigen können...


----------



## Kharma (17. September 2016)

Ein moderner Mann... Die/deine Frau wird's freuen


----------



## Schorty01 (18. September 2016)

Soooo,  jetzt hat´s mich leider getroffen.......mein 2015er Spitty hat nen kleinen Riß an der Schweißnaht vom Sattelrohr Gusset.
Hab jetzt leider kein Bild aufm PC, aber ist auch schlecht zu sehen auf den Pics.
Hat jemand schon mal so´n Problem gehabt?
Hab mal meinen Händler angemailt und nachgefragt wie es nu läuft.


----------



## Kharma (18. September 2016)

Fuck!
Das wird ja immer mehr auf einmal...
Viel Glück. Klingt aber bisher nach problemloser Abwicklung.
Vielleicht bekommste ja schon'n 2017er Modell


----------



## 21XC12 (18. September 2016)

Echt komisch!  Mein altes 2014er hält und hält und hält. Wo am Gusset denn genau? Echt schade. Hab mir dein Rad mal in deinem Album angeschaut. Ein schöner Rahmen ist das in raw. Drücken wir die Daumen das er schnell ersetzt wird!


----------



## Schorty01 (18. September 2016)

Jo. Ist ein Traumrahmen..wenn es auf nen Austauschrahmen hinausläuft will ich auch nur einen im Raw Design. Is einfach geil. So ein 2017er in Raw würde mir auch gefallen. Mal gucken was Volker von mountainlove so sagt zu dem Riß. Is zwar nur klein aber Riß is Riß.
Hab nur kein Bock auf ne lange Bikepause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (18. September 2016)

@Schorty01 
würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie der Volker mit Rekla u.ä. umgeht, hab schon paar Sachen bei dem gekauft, bis jetzt bin ich eigentlich mit Preisen/Kontakt relativ  zufrieden gewesen. Bitte berichten, viel Erfolg in deinem Fall!


----------



## deralteser (18. September 2016)

@Schorty01 Ich hatte selbiges Problem mit meinem Spitfire MY16. Habs zu meinem Händler geschickt, der hats zu everyday26 weitergeleitet und knapp 2 Wochen später habe ich den Rahmen inkl. nagelneuem Hauptrahmen direkt von Bernhard zugeschickt bekommen. War alles absolut unbürokratisch. Sogar mein Händler wunderte sich über die reibungslose und zügige Abwicklung...Daumen hoch von mir an dieser Stelle @everyday26


----------



## Schorty01 (18. September 2016)

Jo. Ist ein Traumrahmen..wenn es auf nen Austauschrahmen hinausläuft will ich auch nur einen im Raw Design. Is einfach geil. So ein 2017er in Raw würde mir auch gefallen. Mal gucken was Volker von mountainlove so sagt zu dem Riß. Is zwar nur klein aber Riß is Riß.
Hab nur kein Bock auf ne lange Bikepause


----------



## Schorty01 (18. September 2016)

Na mal gucken...ich werde berichten.


----------



## deralteser (18. September 2016)

Notfall!!! Hat hier irgendwer Bilder des MY17er Darksides in RAW mit roten decals? Ich bin kurz davor, den orangenen Rahmen zu veräußern....


----------



## andrewam (18. September 2016)

@deralteser hier bitteschön http://www.mtb-shropshire.co.uk/201...-models-v3-demo-stockist-dealer-custom-build/

Hoffe das reich?


----------



## deralteser (18. September 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> @deralteser hier bitteschön http://www.mtb-shropshire.co.uk/201...-models-v3-demo-stockist-dealer-custom-build/
> 
> Hoffe das reich?


Leider nein.  Die Seite kenn ich schon....


----------



## RoastRider (19. September 2016)

@deralteser worum geht es denn im Speziellen?
Schreib doch mal an Dennis bei Banshee und vielleicht kann er dir schon die Pantonefarbe nennen. Dann brauchst du nur noch den Farbchart. ;-)


----------



## Dakeyras (19. September 2016)

Ich denke zur Zeit über ein Spitfire nach und zur Größenfrage findet man sehr viele unterschiedliche Meinungen.

Ich bin 1,79m groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 83,5cm. 
Fahre zur Zeit ein 2012er Uncle Jimbo in M (reach 409mm, oberrohr horiz. 590mm, Vorbaulänge 60mm), dass mir eigentlich zu kurz ist. Hab das Gefühl, dass ich zu "gedrängt" auf dem Rad sitze.

Vorbau würde ich maximal 50mm fahren wollen. Rein von den Zahlen her, wäre mir beim aktuellen M eigentlich schon zu wenig Abstand zu meinem jetzigen Rad: 430mm reach + 50mm vorbau bei Spitty in M vs 409mm reach + 60mm Vorbau. Die 11mm Unterschied kommen mir dann doch zuwenig vor.

Das L mit 455mm reach kommt mir dann doch schon fast wieder zu lang vor. (würde ich dann sicher mit 35-40mm Vorbau fahren). 

Gibst denn hier jemanden im Raum Mittel-/Ostthüringen bei dem man ein Spitfire in L oder M probefahren kann? (Eilt auch nicht, wann und ob ein Kauf ansteht ist eh noch unklar)

lg
Georg


----------



## Masberg (19. September 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> - How much internal seat tube is available before its interrupted on the L & XL's? (I'd like to 175mm 9point8 slammed, which needs 265mm of uninterrupted area)
> 
> For the MY17 frames the uninterupted length is as follows; Large-230mm XL-270mm


wo hast du das Fragen / Antwortspiel gespielt? Mich würde die maximale einstecktiefe im M Rahmen interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrewam (19. September 2016)

@Masberg http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=1016049

Borntoride ist keith, kannst ihn ja mal anschreiben


----------



## deralteser (19. September 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> @Masberg http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=1016049
> 
> Borntoride ist keith, kannst ihn ja mal anschreiben


builttoride


----------



## Jussi (19. September 2016)

Gibt es schon Bilder vom 17er Rune in RAW?


----------



## deralteser (19. September 2016)

Da ich an einem 2017er Darkside in RAW mehr als nur _etwas_ Interesse habe werde ich meinen schicken neon-orangenen Rahmen abgeben. Es mag bescheuert klingen, aber so ist das halt  Der Preis ist selbstverständlich verhandelbar! Falls also jemand Interesse hat...

*Bitteschön:*

*http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/834809-banshee-darkside-orange-neon-large-mit-dampfer*

Der Rahmen wird grade von den Anbauteilen befreit - weitere Bilder werden die nächsten Tage bereitgestellt.


----------



## Adam1987 (19. September 2016)

Update:
Marzocchi Moto C2R ProgressionBoost mit RCS Titanfeder


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. September 2016)

Mein treues Allmountain Banshee mit 160mm - 140mm letzte Woche gechillt zur Feierabendrunde im Focus Bikepark Oberammergau bewegt


----------



## Schorty01 (20. September 2016)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Ich denke zur Zeit über ein Spitfire nach und zur Größenfrage findet man sehr viele unterschiedliche Meinungen.
> 
> Ich bin 1,79m groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 83,5cm.
> Fahre zur Zeit ein 2012er Uncle Jimbo in M (reach 409mm, oberrohr horiz. 590mm, Vorbaulänge 60mm), dass mir eigentlich zu kurz ist. Hab das Gefühl, dass ich zu "gedrängt" auf dem Rad sitze.
> ...



Ich hätte hier in Langen(Hessen) eines in M zum probesitzen....

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Schorty01 (20. September 2016)

Bezüglich des Sattelrohr Riß gehts auch weiter. Volker von mountainlove hat die Daten und Bilder an Banshee weitergeleitet...mal gucken was die so sagen. 

Drückt die Daumen ....


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. September 2016)

Schorty01 schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Sattelrohr Riß gehts auch weiter. Volker von mountainlove hat die Daten und Bilder an Banshee weitergeleitet...mal gucken was die so sagen.
> 
> Drückt die Daumen ....


ich denke da braucht man nicht viele Daumen drücken. Die sind da schon sehr fair!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (20. September 2016)

Schorty01 schrieb:


> Ich hätte hier in Langen(Hessen) eines in M zum probesitzen....
> 
> Gruß Thorsten


Hey Thorsten, 
Danke fürs Angebot! Ist für ne Probefahrt aber vermutlich doch etwas weit. hab auch ungefähr diesselbe Distanz nach Landshut (everyday26), so dass die Variante vermutlich sinnvoller wäre, wenn sich nichts in der näheren Umgebung findet. 

Danke trotzdem! 

Lg 
Georg 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Masberg (22. September 2016)

Nix los hier!

Dann mal ein paar Fotos von letzter Woche vom Dolomiten Trip 






Cappuccino Pause am verlängerten Ende des Bindelweges mit Fremdbike und Blick auf Marmolata






und ein galeriekonformes Foto mit dem Sellastock als Fototapetenhintergrund 






dumm nur, dass ich wieder im Büro sitze


----------



## 21XC12 (22. September 2016)

Wärri Naiß!


----------



## vitaminc (22. September 2016)

die ersten 2017er Modelle bei Blazingbikes im Shop:
http://www.blazingbikes.co.uk/banshee-bikes-2016


----------



## deralteser (22. September 2016)

Mein Darkside (Large / Neon-orange) ist zerlegt und für den Verkauf bereit - der top Zustand hat sich bestätigt:

*http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ide-orange-neon-large-mit-dampfer-und-zubehor*

Der Preis ist definitiv verhandelbar.


----------



## 21XC12 (22. September 2016)

So ein schöner Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (22. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> So ein schöner Rahmen


Hab ich mir auch gedacht, als ich ihn vorhin in den Händen hielt. Fakt ist aber, das ich scharf auf nen Darkside in RAW bin....was soll ich tun....beide behalten?


----------



## Mr.Sound (22. September 2016)

Ich hab nur ein spitty und immernoch das olle 14er und was mache ich jetzt falsch? Ich weiß sicher das es noch besser geht aber es macht mir immer noch genauso Spaß wie am ersten Tag, komischerweise war ich auch mal einer der immer das neueste haben wollte! Ich will nichts und niemandem im Weg stehen aber ich mag mein olles spitty einfach und genau in der Farbe die es nie wieder gab  

Viel Spaß an alle banshee Fahrer ist einfach ein geiles Produkt egal wie es jetzt heißen mag

Gruß Sven


----------



## deralteser (22. September 2016)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Ich hab nur ein spitty und immernoch das olle 14er und was mache ich jetzt falsch? Ich weiß sicher das es noch besser geht aber es macht mir immer noch genauso Spaß wie am ersten Tag, komischerweise war ich auch mal einer der immer das neueste haben wollte! Ich will nichts und niemandem im Weg stehen aber ich mag mein olles spitty einfach und genau in der Farbe die es nie wieder gab
> 
> Viel Spaß an alle banshee Fahrer ist einfach ein geiles Produkt egal wie es jetzt heißen mag
> 
> Gruß Sven


Nix machst Du falsch 
Sei froh, das Du Dein Schätzelein schon so lange in Ehren hältst 

@21XC12 bei jedem meiner Rahmen ging es mir ähnlich als ich ihn abgeben wollte. Die Nachfolger entschädigten allerdings durchweg. Klar, am liebsten hätte ich alle Rahmen, die ich je besessen habe, an der Wand hängen. Den wichtigsten habe ich allerdings im Keller: Meinen ersten BMX Rahmen. Glaube, den habe ich so vor ca. 30 Jahren von meinem guten, alten Herren bekommen. DIESER RAHMEN BLEIBT IM KELLER ...... bis ich irgendwann gehe


----------



## Custom Waidler (23. September 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch gedacht, als ich ihn vorhin in den Händen hielt. Fakt ist aber, das ich scharf auf nen Darkside in RAW bin....was soll ich tun....beide behalten?




Warum hast diesen Rahmen nicht Raw gemacht


----------



## deralteser (23. September 2016)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Warum hast diesen Rahmen nicht Raw gemacht


Meiner Meinung nach kann es schwer werden, so einen überarbeiteten Rahmen dann irgendwann mal zu verkaufen. Ist dann halt kein Originalzustand mehr. Da suchen die meisten wieder nur Gründe, den Preis zu drücken oder "stehen" einfach nicht auf Alu-Natur.

Zudem steht der Rahmen bzw. die Lackierung zum Entlacken echt noch zu gut da


----------



## tequesta (23. September 2016)

Banshee Rune in Kamloops, BC


----------



## Caese (23. September 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Mein Darkside (Large / Neon-orange) ist zerlegt und für den Verkauf bereit - der top Zustand hat sich bestätigt:
> 
> *http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ide-orange-neon-large-mit-dampfer-und-zubehor*
> 
> ...



alsooooo... eine Schenkung wäre doch großherzig von dir! Ich würde mich wohl anbieten


----------



## 21XC12 (23. September 2016)




----------



## Kharma (23. September 2016)

Okay... dann biete ich 5€ 

Geiles Bild, auch farblich, @tequesta


----------



## deralteser (23. September 2016)

Caese schrieb:


> alsooooo... eine Schenkung wäre doch großherzig von dir! Ich würde mich wohl anbieten



Keine Schenkung, kein Tausch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrewam (25. September 2016)

Kennt von euch jemand das Problem das der RS Monarch Plus beim Parkplatztest beim einfedern etwa 2 von 10 mal mit extrem Langsamer zugstufe ausfedert bei dem man einen richtigen durchfluss (schmatzen) durch den shimstack hört?
Wird zwar nur noch als ersatz genutzt da der Fox Float X2 mit 2Pos am dienstag bei mir eintrifft


----------



## JDEM (25. September 2016)

Schlechtes Handybild vs. hoffentlich gutes Prime. Dämpfer und noch ein paar fehlende Kleinteile müssten die Tage hier eintreffen.
Gabel wird bei Gelegenheit gegen ne Fox 34 oder 36 getauscht.


----------



## tequesta (25. September 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Okay... dann biete ich 5€
> 
> Geiles Bild, auch farblich, @tequesta


Danke! Ist heute sogar FdT, was mich besonders freut, da es nur wenige pics von mir gibt. Keine Zeit für Fotos... mehr Fahren.


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. September 2016)

Ui, ui, ui,es geht mit dem Bandscheibenvorfall immer besser! Biken ist das was mir mit Abstand von den Schmerzen her am besten tut!  darum heute 1400hm rauf und runter. Nach 3 Monaten Pause war das gar nicht so tragisch wie erwartet. Juhuuuu  s2 geht ganz normal, s3 wenns nicht irgendwie ausgesetzt ist recht gut, aber mehr probier ich noch nicht. Wenn es mich da würfelt bereue ich das sonst Jahre. Wetter ein Traum, Trails ein Traum, alles geil heute!  langsam bin ich noch, aber das ist mir sowas von wurscht.


----------



## Kharma (25. September 2016)

@kuschi Spendier der schicken Farbe mal ein besseres Bild


----------



## JDEM (25. September 2016)

Klar, folgt die Tage!


----------



## svenson69 (25. September 2016)

Da ja jetzt bald die 2017er Modelle kommen.
Möchte hier jemand sein 2016 Rune in Gr.M loswerden?
Alles außer schwarz


----------



## tequesta (26. September 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Da ja jetzt bald die 2017er Modelle kommen.
> Möchte hier jemand sein 2016 Rune in Gr.M loswerden?
> Alles außer schwarz


 
XL ist vermutlich zu gross?  Würde mein Rune abgeben. Noch mit historisch aufgeladenem, canadischem Dreck drauf.


----------



## andrewam (26. September 2016)

Mein Spitfire in L aber halt schwarz wäre auch bald zu haben  hat neue Enduro bearings drin und einen neues vorderes Rahmendreieck. 
Wahlweise mit Monarch Plus oder DVO Jade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Radical (26. September 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ui, ui, ui,es geht mit dem Bandscheibenvorfall immer besser! Biken ist das was mir mit Abstand von den Schmerzen her am besten tut!  darum heute 1400hm rauf und runter. Nach 3 Monaten Pause war das gar nicht so tragisch wie erwartet. Juhuuuu  s2 geht ganz normal, s3 wenns nicht irgendwie ausgesetzt ist recht gut, aber mehr probier ich noch nicht. Wenn es mich da würfelt bereue ich das sonst Jahre. Wetter ein Traum, Trails ein Traum, alles geil heute!  langsam bin ich noch, aber das ist mir sowas von wurscht.


Martin du bist ja irre. Die 1400hm schaff ich selbst ohne Verletzung nicht. 

Aber schönes Bild. Da wär ich jetzt auch gern. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## svenson69 (26. September 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Mein Spitfire in L aber halt schwarz wäre auch bald zu haben  hat neue Enduro bearings drin und einen neues vorderes Rahmendreieck.
> Wahlweise mit Monarch Plus oder DVO Jade



Ein Spitfire wäre eventuell auch Ok,aber halt Gr.M


----------



## zweiheimischer (26. September 2016)

rune in artgerechter haltung ;-)

















@GrazerTourer : fein! 
auch bei mir läufts nach kreuzbandriss im juli fast wie vorher. 
a bisserl abstiegsangst ist noch da, wobei es da um normales absteigen nach links geht und nicht ums runterwuzeln.


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. September 2016)

@zweiheimischer 
Die "Abstiegsangst" beim normalen Absteigen teile ich. Mich gruselt es, wenn ich daran denke seitlich ohne in die Knie zu gehen so abzusteigen, dass der Impuls in die LWS geht (am besten noch etwas verdreht). uaaaah


----------



## Deleted 294333 (26. September 2016)

Den Sommer ohne putzen durchgehalten, aber jetzt war's mal Zeit
Felgendecals endlich weg, Sattel getauscht, Verschleissgedöns erneuert.
Mein Run...läuft!


----------



## Mr.Sound (26. September 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Ein Spitfire wäre eventuell auch Ok,aber halt Gr.M



Ich würde mich über ein L Spitty freuen aber das schöne blau 
Vielleicht werden wir uns ja einig 

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrewam (26. September 2016)

Das Spitty wurde echt viel zu wenig bewegt dieses Jahr. Hatte soviele defekte Bauteile.. 2 Federgabeln und 3 Dämpfer die mehrmals den Geist aufgegeben haben. Trotz nur 78kg fahrbereit. Waren um die 3 monate diesen Sommer ohne trailbike


----------



## jammerlappen (26. September 2016)

Wie seid ihr im Spitty eigentlich so mit den Flipchips unterwegs? Ich habe in der tiefsten Tretlagereinstellung irgendwie nie den Sweetspot für richtig Grip am Vorderrad. Kennt ihr das?


----------



## zweiheimischer (26. September 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @zweiheimischer
> Die "Abstiegsangst" beim normalen Absteigen teile ich. Mich gruselt es, wenn ich daran denke seitlich ohne in die Knie zu gehen so abzusteigen, dass der Impuls in die LWS geht (am besten noch etwas verdreht). uaaaah



und mich gruselts beim links seitlich absteigen, wenns der haxen gestreckt ist und ich dann ausdrehe, und - im schlimmsten fall - es tiefer ist zum absteigen als gedacht.
das ist ein riesenschreck und dann sinds 5 min schmerz und 3 felder zurück im therapeutischen sinn.

wobei bandscheibe sicher schmerzhafter ist als kreuzbandriss. ich hab nur beim sturz gewusst, da ist was hin. dann wars geschwollen und hin. weh tan hats eigentlich nie.


----------



## DC. (26. September 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wie seid ihr im Spitty eigentlich so mit den Flipchips unterwegs? Ich habe in der tiefsten Tretlagereinstellung irgendwie nie den Sweetspot für richtig Grip am Vorderrad. Kennt ihr das?


Ich fahre die neutrale Position. Flacher mag ich nicht, da geht mir die Spritzigkeit verloren, finde es auch so schon sehr laufruhig.


----------



## 21XC12 (26. September 2016)

Fahr auch die mittlere Position. Zu flach mag ich nicht, weil ich eher Bodenkontakt mit dem Pedal habe und auf losem Untergrund das Vorderrad schneller rutscht.

Mal was anderes. Ich möchte meine Avid Elixir 9 Trail ersetzen. Ich fahre die Bremse an beiden Bikes, weil ich nur ungern unterschiedliche Systeme fahre. Die Bremse sollte sich im besten Fall immer gleich anfühlen. Ich habe die Saint in der engeren Wahl bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das für's Spitfire nicht zuviel ist. Auf dem Darkside passt das. Bei der XT soll der Druckpunkt wandern.  MT7 mag mir der Hebel und die Optik nicht so recht gefallen. Da sieht Shimano doch wertiger aus. Außerdem möchte ich gerne was neues ausprobieren. Shimano hat ein gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis und gefällt mir recht gut vom Hebel. Der harte Druckpunkt bei der Power macht mir ein wenig Sorgen. Wie gut lässt sich die Saint dosieren? Kann dazu jemand was sagen?


----------



## dani08051991 (26. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Fahr auch die mittlere Position. Zu flach mag ich nicht, weil ich eher Bodenkontakt mit dem Pedal habe und auf losem Untergrund das Vorderrad schneller rutscht.
> 
> Mal was anderes. Ich möchte meine Avid Elixir 9 Trail ersetzen. Ich fahre die Bremse an beiden Bikes, weil ich nur ungern unterschiedliche Systeme fahre. Die Bremse sollte sich im besten Fall immer gleich anfühlen. Ich habe die Saint in der engeren Wahl bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das für's Spitfire nicht zuviel ist. Auf dem Darkside passt das. Bei der XT soll der Druckpunkt wandern.  MT7 mag mir der Hebel und die Optik nicht so recht gefallen. Da sieht Shimano doch wertiger aus. Außerdem möchte ich gerne was neues ausprobieren. Shimano hat ein gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis und gefällt mir recht gut vom Hebel. Der harte Druckpunkt bei der Power macht mir ein wenig Sorgen. Wie gut lässt sich die Saint dosieren? Kann dazu jemand was sagen?


Ich fahr am Spitfire vorne Zee und hinten SLX.
Der Sattel der Zee ist ja gleich wie der der Saint, ob der Geber noch etwas besser geht kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich find die Zee von der Dosierbarkeit ziemlich gut aber das ist sicher Geschmacksache.
Wenn du nicht gerade zu viel Geld hast wurde ich die Zee statt der Saint empfehlen.


----------



## svenson69 (26. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Fahr auch die mittlere Position. Zu flach mag ich nicht, weil ich eher Bodenkontakt mit dem Pedal habe und auf losem Untergrund das Vorderrad schneller rutscht.
> 
> Mal was anderes. Ich möchte meine Avid Elixir 9 Trail ersetzen. Ich fahre die Bremse an beiden Bikes, weil ich nur ungern unterschiedliche Systeme fahre. Die Bremse sollte sich im besten Fall immer gleich anfühlen. Ich habe die Saint in der engeren Wahl bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das für's Spitfire nicht zuviel ist. Auf dem Darkside passt das. Bei der XT soll der Druckpunkt wandern.  MT7 mag mir der Hebel und die Optik nicht so recht gefallen. Da sieht Shimano doch wertiger aus. Außerdem möchte ich gerne was neues ausprobieren. Shimano hat ein gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis und gefällt mir recht gut vom Hebel. Der harte Druckpunkt bei der Power macht mir ein wenig Sorgen. Wie gut lässt sich die Saint dosieren? Kann dazu jemand was sagen?


Ich fahre die Saint an beiden Bikes ( Rune+ Lifeline ) jeweils 200/180.Da will ich nix anderes 
Ans Spitfire würde ich sie mir auch schrauben,allerdings mit kleinen Scheiben


----------



## Braitax (26. September 2016)

Habe die Saint am Rune verbaut, kann diese ohne Bedenken empfehlen. Dosierbarkeit ist sehr gut und bisher sehr zuverlässig!

Gibt auch die Möglichkeit MT5/7 mit Saint Hebel oder XTR. Auch schon gefahren und empfehlenswert.


----------



## Jussi (26. September 2016)

Saint am Rune und ne alte Saint am DH. Beides würde ich bedenkenlos empfehlen.
Freundin XT am Rune auch top nicht ganz so bissig.


----------



## deralteser (26. September 2016)

@21XC12 
Saint an allen bikes! Druckpunkt ist weich/analoger - sie hat aber trotzdem ne sehr gute Dosierbarkeit. Zee kenne ich auch. Ist meiner Meinung nach das Gleiche in günstiger. Hatte mal ne SLX am Spitfire und bin froh, das ich zu ner Saint gewechselt habe. Mehr Power mit weniger Fingerkraft und eine top Standfestigkeit. Habe das sogar auf meiner Hausrunde gemerkt. Und die hat nicht wirklich viele Höhenmeter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (26. September 2016)

XT find ich eher schwach in punkto dosierbarkeit. da ist die zee besser, wobei die für meinen Geschmack doch wieder nen ticken schneller zupacken könnte...

find die MT5 ist die goldene Mitte 

die direttissima würd ich gern mal probieren, wenn der preis nicht wäre....


----------



## --HANK-- (26. September 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Da ja jetzt bald die 2017er Modelle kommen.
> Möchte hier jemand sein 2016 Rune in Gr.M loswerden?
> Alles außer schwarz



Du kannst demnächst meinen Rahmen haben - ist ein L und er ist schwarz


----------



## 21XC12 (26. September 2016)

Danke für eure Tipps! Hab immer mehr Lust auf die Saint zu wechseln.


----------



## martin82 (26. September 2016)

Habe auch vor ein paar Wochen von Elixir auf Zee gewechselt. Bremskraft und Dosierbarkeit sind super, einzig negativ ist der relativ stark wanderende Druckpunkt in Abhängigkeit vom Bremsbelagreserve. Druckpunkt ist im Vergleich zur Avid auch klar näher am Lenker


----------



## svenson69 (26. September 2016)

--HANK-- schrieb:


> Du kannst demnächst meinen Rahmen haben - ist ein L und er ist schwarz


Nehm ich sofort


----------



## deralteser (26. September 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Nehm ich sofort


Hab noch nen Spitfire in large und in gelb abzugeben. Nen Darkside in Large Orange ist auch noch zu haben. 
Ich glaub, ich mach bald nen Shop auf


----------



## 21XC12 (26. September 2016)

martin82 schrieb:


> Habe auch vor ein paar Wochen von Elixir auf Zee gewechselt. Bremskraft und Dosierbarkeit sind super, einzig negativ ist der relativ stark wanderende Druckpunkt in Abhängigkeit vom Bremsbelagreserve. Druckpunkt ist im Vergleich zur Avid auch klar näher am Lenker


Hört sich eher an als wäre die Bremse nicht ordentlich entlüftet. Schonmal versucht das Rad auszubauen und den Hebel zu betätigen, so dass sich die Beläge näher zusammenstellen? Dann  sollte die Bremse früher beißen. Musst mal versuchen.


----------



## trailterror (26. September 2016)

martin82 schrieb:


> Habe auch vor ein paar Wochen von Elixir auf Zee gewechselt. Bremskraft und Dosierbarkeit sind super, einzig negativ ist der relativ stark wanderende Druckpunkt in Abhängigkeit vom Bremsbelagreserve. Druckpunkt ist im Vergleich zur Avid auch klar näher am Lenker



kann ich bestätigen. ist bei mir ähnlich


----------



## trailterror (26. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hört sich eher an als wäre die Bremse nicht ordentlich entlüftet. Schonmal versucht das Rad auszubauen und den Hebel zu betätigen, so dass sich die Beläge näher zusammenstellen? Dann  sollte die Bremse früher beißen. Musst mal versuchen.



auch mein Gedanke 

habe sie 3x entlüften lassen (in 2 unterschiedlichen läden). hat nix geändert. auch mit rad ausbauen hatte keinen wirklichen effekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (26. September 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> XT find ich eher schwach in punkto dosierbarkeit. da ist die zee besser, wobei die für meinen Geschmack doch wieder nen ticken schneller zupacken könnte...
> 
> find die MT5 ist die goldene Mitte
> 
> die direttissima würd ich gern mal probieren, wenn der preis nicht wäre....



XT BR-M8000 mit Resinbelägen lässt sich finde ich sehr gut dosieren, für den absoluten Biss brauchts aber natürlich mehr Fingerkraft als bei der MT5 die ich vom Kumpel seinem Hobel her kenn.


----------



## iceis (26. September 2016)

Grad noch eingefallen, ein Kumpel der die XT BR-M8000 mit Sinter fuhr tauschte nach wenigen Tagen auf Resin weil sie ihm viel zu viel Biss hatte und sehr schlecht zu dosieren sei, was ich ihm auch glaub weil mir persönlich der "Bissbereich" mit Resin genau ausreicht^^


----------



## andrewam (26. September 2016)

Hat mich schon lange gewundert, und jetzt hab ichs getan.. hab mir einen Bronson 2 CC gekauft.. werde das bike parallel zum Spitfire testen und falls jemand interesse hat hier davon berichten. Ich bleibe Banshee fan, möchte einfach mal was anderes probieren.

Banshee ist und bleibt eine top Marke, der meine Aufmerksamkeit gehört.

Btw. Ich liebe meine Guide RSC bremsen. An meinem spitty und ebenso an meinem downhiller. Aber jedem das seine  ich werde bei SRAM bremsen bleiben solange sie mich noch so zufrieden stellen


----------



## deralteser (27. September 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Hat mich schon lange gewundert, und jetzt hab ichs getan.. hab mir einen Bronson 2 CC gekauft.. werde das bike parallel zum Spitfire testen und falls jemand interesse hat hier davon berichten.


 Die Welt ist eben zu klein für "nur" *ein *bike.


----------



## Masberg (27. September 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Hab noch nen Spitfire in large und in gelb abzugeben. Nen Darkside in Large Orange ist auch noch zu haben.
> Ich glaub, ich mach bald nen Shop auf


Runderneuerung des Fuhrparks?


----------



## deralteser (27. September 2016)

Masberg schrieb:


> Runderneuerung des Fuhrparks?


Spitfire wurde durch ein Patrol ersetzt. Darkside hätte ich gerne nen MY17 in RAW mit roten decals. Beide Rahmen sind komplett demontiert und verkaufsbereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (27. September 2016)

Neugierhalber und weil ich ja auch bei beiden überlegt hatte...
Was sind die spürbaren Unterschiede zwischen Patrol und Spiti?


----------



## 21XC12 (27. September 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Neugierhalber und weil ich ja auch bei beiden überlegt hatte...
> Was sind die spürbaren Unterschiede zwischen Patrol und Spiti?


Mehr Federweg und eine weniger anfällige Lackierung sind wohl die wesentlichen Unterschiede. Ist mehr Enduro als Trailbike wobei die Einordnung in eine bestimmte Kategorie auch vom Aufbau abhängt. Hier ist ein Bericht zum Patrol -> Klick


----------



## BrotherMo (27. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Mehr Federweg und eine weniger anfällige Lackierung sind wohl die wesentlichen Unterschiede. Ist mehr Enduro als Trailbike wobei die Einordnung in eine bestimmte Kategorie auch vom Aufbau abhängt. Hier ist ein Bericht zum Patrol -> Klick


Gebe dir Recht.

Allerdings wäre mir neu das die Lackierung von Transition viel besser ist als von Banshee. Sollte das so sein müssten sie für 2016/2017 was geändert haben.... Zumindest wenn ich das Patrol vom Kumpel anschaue....


----------



## Kharma (27. September 2016)

Danke dafür 
Ich meinte aber schon was persönlich "gefühlt" für Unterschieden für @deralteser bestehen. 
Die Test-Berichte kenn ich und ich habe auch schon auf einem Scout (kein Patrol, ichweiß) gesessen, welches mir auch sehr gefallen hatte.
Im Übrigen würde ich bei der Potenz des Hinterbaus mein Spitfire auch als Enduro einstufen, wenn wir schon in Kategorien denken. 
Zumindest nutze ich es als solches. 
Mal sehen was nächstes Jahr die Rennsaison sagt.


----------



## 21XC12 (27. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> ... eine weniger anfällige Lackierung ...


 bedeutet ja nicht gleich 





BrotherMo schrieb:


> ... viel besser ...


 
*Klugscheißermodus aus*

Ich hab das ehrlich gestanden nur dem Bericht entnommen.  Gut möglich das der Lack auch eher bescheiden ist. Vielleicht kann @deralteser was zum Lack sagen. Grundsätzlich ist eloxiert eh besser als lackiert.


----------



## everyday26 (27. September 2016)

Wie ihr sicher schon gesehen habt, gibt es nun ein Banshee Herstellerforum. Meine Frage daher an euch: Gibt es irgendwelche Wünsche was einzelne Threads anbelangt ? Ihr könnt gerne, wenn Ihr möchtet, Vorschläge machen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. September 2016)

Also wenn ich mein Spitty mit dem Rune vergleiche... die sind abartig nahe beinander bergab. Bergauf hat das Spitty die Nase vorn und bergab das Rune im "scheiß der Hund drauf! ich halt jetzt einfach voll hin und mach den Henker!"-Modus. Wenn man sich ein Spitfire gleich flach hinmodelt wie das Rune, dann sind die sich echt arg ähnlich. Ich bin froh beide zu haben!   

Außerdem krieg ich (aus einem mir nicht erklärlichen Grund) den Hinterbau beim Spitfire mit dem DB Inline ein bisserl "schöner" hin, als das Rune mit dem normalen DB (lustigerweise wenn es um high speed geht). Aber das ist halt meiner Ungeduld geschuldet. Ich fahr einfach lieber, als dass ich ewig am Setup spiele 

@everyday26
Ui, cool!  Keine Sonderwünsche. Es ist ja jetzt schon alles pipifein.


----------



## Kharma (27. September 2016)

Kann man die gesamte Galerie in den Banschee-Thread verschieben???


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. September 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Kann man die gesamte Galerie in den Banschee-Thread verschieben???


Ich würde als Erstes eher die Threads aus dem DDD Bereich ins Banshee Forum verschieben.

Die Fotos sollen ruhig an alle gehen - ob Bansheefahrer oder nicht. Da sind sie hier mE besser aufgehoben.


----------



## 21XC12 (27. September 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Danke dafür
> Ich meinte aber schon was persönlich "gefühlt" für Unterschieden für @deralteser bestehen.
> Die Test-Berichte kenn ich und ich habe auch schon auf einem Scout (kein Patrol, ichweiß) gesessen, welches mir auch sehr gefallen hatte.
> Im Übrigen würde ich bei der Potenz des Hinterbaus mein Spitfire auch als Enduro einstufen, wenn wir schon in Kategorien denken.
> ...


Ich fahre mit meinem Spitfire auch alles. Auch ein Besuch im Bikepark ist mit dem Spitfire kein Problem. Trotzdem würde ich es "vom Federweg her" eher als Trailbike und das Patrol als Enduro einstufen. Es wird von Banshee ja auch liebevoll als "Downhiller's Trailbike" beschrieben. Im Park fährt sich das Patrol mit dem Plus an Federweg vielleicht ein "wenig" komfortabler. Bin auch mal gespannt was @deralteser sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (27. September 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Kann man die gesamte Galerie in den Banschee-Thread verschieben???


Meinst du das angekündigte Herstellerforum? Klar warum nicht. Wer Banshee Bilder sucht guckt wohl als erstes im Herstellerforum.


----------



## 21XC12 (27. September 2016)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Wie ihr sicher schon gesehen habt, gibt es nun ein Banshee Herstellerforum. Meine Frage daher an euch: Gibt es irgendwelche Wünsche was einzelne Threads anbelangt ? Ihr könnt gerne, wenn Ihr möchtet, Vorschläge machen.


 
Eine Art *Sammeldatenbank* wäre genial. Also eine Zusammentragung der Specs wie Geodaten, Daten für Dämpfer-Hardware, Lager usw. der unterschiedlichen Modelljahre. Für mein altes Spitfire (MY14) finde ich auf der Banshee Homepage nix. Mit dem neuen Modelljahr werden die Daten der Vorjahresmodelle immer komplett rausgeholt. Die Daten könnte man oben anpinnen oder den Fred direkt für Beiträge sperren.

Auch ein *Techfred* mit einer bebilderten Anleitung wie man die Lager tauscht fände ich klasse. Ich habe noch nie bei einem Rahmen die Lager erneuert und wüsste garnicht wie ich das angehe.


----------



## BrotherMo (27. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> bedeutet ja nicht gleich
> 
> *Klugscheißermodus aus*
> 
> Ich hab das ehrlich gestanden nur dem Bericht entnommen.  Gut möglich das der Lack auch eher bescheiden ist. Vielleicht kann @deralteser was zum Lack sagen. Grundsätzlich ist eloxiert eh besser als lackiert.



Wollte nicht klugscheißen sondern eigentlich zum Ausdruck bringen das nach meiner Erfahrung der Lack bei beiden Herstellern auf dem gleichen Level (= genauso anfällig) ist.


----------



## 21XC12 (27. September 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Wollte nicht klugscheißen sondern eigentlich zum Ausdruck bringen das nach meiner Erfahrung der Lack bei beiden Herstellern auf dem gleichen Level (= genauso anfällig) ist.


Ich hab mich gemeint mit dem Klugscheißen


----------



## freetourer (27. September 2016)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Wie ihr sicher schon gesehen habt, gibt es nun ein Banshee Herstellerforum. Meine Frage daher an euch: Gibt es irgendwelche Wünsche was einzelne Threads anbelangt ? Ihr könnt gerne, wenn Ihr möchtet, Vorschläge machen.



Sehr schön. - Es geht weiter voran mit Banshee. 



21XC12 schrieb:


> Eine Art *Sammeldatenbank* wäre genial. Also eine Zusammentragung der Specs wie Geodaten, Daten für Dämpfer-Hardware, Lager usw. der unterschiedlichen Modelljahre. Für mein altes Spitfire (MY14) finde ich auf der Banshee Homepage nix. Mit dem neuen Modelljahr werden die Daten der Vorjahresmodelle immer komplett rausgeholt. Die Daten könnte man oben anpinnen oder den Fred direkt für Beiträge sperren.
> 
> Auch ein *Techfred* mit einer bebilderten Anleitung wie man die Lager tauscht fände ich klasse. Ich habe noch nie bei einem Rahmen die Lager erneuert und wüsste garnicht wie ich das angehe.



Sehe ich genau so.

Am besten für jedes Modell einen eigenen  Thread. - Da dann die unterschiedlichen Geo-Tabellen der einzelnen Jahrgänge rein.


----------



## deralteser (27. September 2016)

Zitiere mich mal eben anhand Zeitmangels und Redundanzen selbst 



deralteser schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,85. SL um 88/89. Die Rahmen anhand der Geodaten zu vergleichen spare ich mir mal. Das Spitfire ist eben ein geometrietechnisch recht "agressives" Trailbike, was bei der Abfahrt eine andere Linienführung braucht wie das Patrol. Laß es mich so beschreiben: Man zierkelt verspielt über den Trail und sucht andere Linien, wobei ich mit dem Patrol eher Lust und Luft zum vollen Draufhalten wahrnehme. Klar, kannste das Patrol auch verspielt über den Trail jagen, das ist keine Frage. Wie gesagt, beim Hochfahren empfand ich das Spitfire "auffällig unauffällig" - genauso gehts mir mit dem Patrol. Das hat mich sehr positiv überrascht, da man beim Patrol bekannterweise tiefer im SAG hängt und der LW noch etwas flacher ist. Den gewinnbringenderen Vergleich würde ich aber auch zwischen Rune und Patrol sehen.
> 
> Für mich persönlich ist es aktuell ein Gewinn, das Patrol mit einem klaren Mehr an gefühlten Fahrwerksreserven auch mal sehr "grob-schlächterisch" durch die Trails zu drücken. Macht einfach nur Bock!!!
> 
> Aaaaaber: Beide bikes machen sehr viel Spaß!


----------



## DAKAY (27. September 2016)

Mich würde mal ein direkter Vergleich von Rune und patrol interessieren. 
War vor banshee ausschließlich auf Transitionrädern unterwegs, hänge irgendwie immer noch an der Marke.


----------



## NoStyle (27. September 2016)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Wie ihr sicher schon gesehen habt, gibt es nun ein Banshee Herstellerforum. Meine Frage daher an euch: Gibt es irgendwelche Wünsche was einzelne Threads anbelangt ? Ihr könnt gerne, wenn Ihr möchtet, Vorschläge machen.


Hallo Bernhard - und alle anderen natürlich - das ist ja prima! 

Ich denke, die schon länger existierenden Banshee Rune & Legend Sammelthreads aus den DDD-Foren würde ich umgehend ins Hersteller-Forum *verschieben*, da sie bereits modellspezifisch sind. Das Hersteller-Forum könnte man dann auch mit weiteren modellspezifischen Threads (Spitfire/Darkside/Prime/Phantom/Amp+Paradox) ergänzen. So wäre alles technische schonmal kompakt an einer Stelle, bleibt übersichtlich und ist nicht so verteilt/zerstreut.

Diesen Galerie-Thread hier kann man ja weiterhin lassen und wird dann zukünftig wieder mehr oder reiner Bilder-Tread, wie ursprünglich mal angedacht. 

Eine Sammel-Datenbank (oder mehrere?) für die einzelnen Modelljahre, mit Geometrie-Tabellen und Tech-Sheets fände ich auch klasse!   Hier könnte ich auch noch mit einigen Daten helfen - habe einige Excel/PDF´s aus den Jahren gesammelt, bis z.T. 2008/2009 zurückreichend ... die könnte ich Dir (Bernhard) zukommen lassen. 

Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach würde ich das Hersteller-Forum insgesamt so übersichtlich und kompakt wie möglich halten, sodass weitere Themen (ausser Bilder hier) nicht noch sonstwo in den Unterforen stattfinden, oder verloren/untergehen. Von diversen Aufbau-Threads mal abgesehen ...


----------



## 21XC12 (27. September 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Diesen Galerie-Thread hier kann man ja weiterhin lassen und wird dann zukünftig wieder mehr oder reiner Bilder-Tread, wie ursprünglich mal angedacht.


Hier in der Galerie wird alles mögliche diskutiert. Jeder kann hier einfach so seinen Senf dazugeben was diesen Thread über Jahre hinweg zu einer sehr freundlichen Gemeinschaft gemacht hat. Das wäre somit Vergangenheit und die ganze schöne Stimmung auch.  Auch wurden Infos der Modelle hauptsächlich in diesem Thread zusammengetragen. Kompakter geht es kaum, aber es macht alles auch etwas unübersichtlich. Die Frage ist wie kann man alles übersichtlich gestalten ohne die Gemeinschaft zu zerpflücken??? Vielleicht für jedes Modell einen Thread mit den wichtigsten Infos oben angepinnt, eine Galerie und ein Laber-Thread?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (27. September 2016)

Der Thread hier bleibt ja eh erhalten. Es wird vermutlich auch weiter hier diskutiert werden - das ist ja nicht automatisch vorbei.  Es ist aber schon sinnvoll, wenn es nicht nur einen Thread gibt. Oft wird seitenlang über etwas gequatscht, das wo anders besser aufgehoben wäre - alleine um wieder gefunden zu werden. 

Fotos und Diskussionen dazu, werden hier bestimmt weiterhin gepostet. Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## deralteser (27. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hier in der Galerie wird alles mögliche diskutiert. Jeder kann hier einfach so seinen Senf dazugeben was diesen Thread über Jahre hinweg zu einer sehr freundlichen Gemeinschaft gemacht hat. Das wäre somit Vergangenheit und die ganze schöne Stimmung auch.  Auch wurden Infos der Modelle hauptsächlich in diesem Thread zusammengetragen. Kompakter geht es kaum, aber es macht alles auch etwas unübersichtlich. Die Frage ist wie kann man alles übersichtlich gestalten ohne die Gemeinschaft zu zerpflücken??? Vielleicht für jedes Modell einen Thread mit den wichtigsten Infos oben angepinnt, eine Galerie und ein Laber-Thread?



Ich bin ganz Deiner Meinung!
Wir sind letztlich alle am "Leben" der Galerie beteiligt. Also einfach zwischendrin mal was reinpinnen


----------



## Dakeyras (27. September 2016)

@everyday26:

Steht schon fest mit welchen Dämpfer-Optionen die aktuellen Rahmen angeboten werden? (auf mtbr schrieb Keith dass es wohl den einzelnen importeuren überlassen bleibt ob neben Monarch  bzw Monarch Plus noch andere Möglichkeiten angeboten werden) 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Masberg (27. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hier in der Galerie wird alles mögliche diskutiert. Jeder kann hier einfach so seinen Senf dazugeben was diesen Thread über Jahre hinweg zu einer sehr freundlichen Gemeinschaft gemacht hat. Das wäre somit Vergangenheit und die ganze schöne Stimmung auch.  Auch wurden Infos der Modelle hauptsächlich in diesem Thread zusammengetragen. Kompakter geht es kaum, aber es macht alles auch etwas unübersichtlich. Die Frage ist wie kann man alles übersichtlich gestalten ohne die Gemeinschaft zu zerpflücken??? Vielleicht für jedes Modell einen Thread mit den wichtigsten Infos oben angepinnt, eine Galerie und ein Laber-Thread?


Modellspezifische Themen finde ich schon in Ordnung, einfach zur besseren Übersicht. Auch heute gibt es die ja schon und warden genutzt. Ein Galerie und Laberthread wie diesen sollte es aber auch geben, da hier so schön über den Tellerrand geschaut wird, allgemeine Infos verbreitet werden und zwischendurch schöne Fotos gepostet werden.

also einfach den hier oben anpinnen als Banshee Bikes mit Galerie for all ergänzt um die Modelltreads.


----------



## NoStyle (27. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hier in der Galerie wird alles mögliche diskutiert. Jeder kann hier einfach so seinen Senf dazugeben was diesen Thread über Jahre hinweg zu einer sehr freundlichen Gemeinschaft gemacht hat. Das wäre somit Vergangenheit und die ganze schöne Stimmung auch.  Auch wurden Infos der Modelle hauptsächlich in diesem Thread zusammengetragen. Kompakter geht es kaum, aber es macht alles auch etwas unübersichtlich. Die Frage ist wie kann man alles übersichtlich gestalten ohne die Gemeinschaft zu zerpflücken??? Vielleicht für jedes Modell einen Thread mit den wichtigsten Infos oben angepinnt, eine Galerie und ein Laber-Thread?


Kann das gut verstehen - ich selbst bin, seit ich 2007/2008 das Wildcard fuhr, fast nur noch hier aktiv ... 
Fände es auch nicht toll, wenn alles in zig Threads zerpflückt wird. Soviel Banshee-Fahrer gibt es hier und anderswo vermutlich nicht, sonst wären Keith, Jay und Dennis Millionäre. 
Andererseits: Schau mal wieviel Aufrufe dieser Thread seit Jahren hat! Gemessen an den Verkaufszahlen ist Banshee ja geradezu legendär und von großem Interesse! Wenn man technisches im Hersteller-Forum austauscht - mit etwas User-Disziplin braucht man keine 3 oder mehr Threads pro Modell - dann kann man hier Bilder und Videos austauschen.

"Labern" tun wir doch eh gerne und überall!   Vorallem auf einer der nettesten Arten & Weisen hier im Forum. Über die "Gemeinschaft" mache ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen. Die war, ist und bleibt bestimmt so wie es sich gehört ...


----------



## 21XC12 (27. September 2016)

Bin gespannt wie sich das Herstellerforum und  der Vertrieb entwickeln, aber du hast recht! Mit der Gemeinschaft hier und dem Bernhard im Vertrieb kann ja nur gut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (28. September 2016)

*Ok, kurz mal eine Mini-Abstimmung: Soll dieses Thema ebenfalls ins Herstellerforum verschoben werden? *

Bitte diesen Beitrag kurz liken bei Zustimmung. Ich möchte nicht vorschnell herumschieben, hier soll keiner verärgert werden. Wenn also einige Leute hier dafür sind, bitte kurz einen Daumen hoch - wenn nicht, bitte Gegenargumente. Sonst schiebe ich das Thema morgen auch rum...


----------



## 21XC12 (28. September 2016)

Finde die ganzen Infos die hier über Jahre gesammelt wurden verschwinden sonst in der Versenkung. Herstellerspezifische Bilder gehören ins Herstellerforum (siehe auch andere Herstellerforen). Es werden jetzt schon Bilder im neuen Herstellerforum eingestellt und zwar im neu eröffneten "allgemeinen Austauch Thread". Dieser über Jahre etablierte Thread hier geht höchstwahrscheinlich unter mit allem was drin steht wenn er nicht im Herstellerforum landet. Also ich bin klar dafür den Thread zu verschieben.


----------



## Masberg (28. September 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> *Ok, kurz mal eine Mini-Abstimmung: Soll dieses Thema ebenfalls ins Herstellerforum verschoben werden? *



Geliked... nur finde ich dann haben wir zwei Laberthreads... Der neue von @GrazerTourer http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/allgemeiner-banshee-austauschthread-blabla.819981/ ist ja nichts anderes als dieser. 

Um nicht im Chaos zu versinken, wäre ich dafür Grazers zu schliessen, diesen hier zu verschieben, weiterzuführen und ggf in "Allgemeiner-Banshee-Austauschthread+Gallerie for all " umzubenennen.


----------



## andrewam (28. September 2016)

Masberg schrieb:


> Geliked... nur finde ich dann haben wir zwei Laberthreads... Der neue von @GrazerTourer http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/allgemeiner-banshee-austauschthread-blabla.819981/ ist ja nichts anderes als dieser.
> 
> Um nicht im Chaos zu versinken, wäre ich dafür Grazers zu schliessen, diesen hier zu verschieben, weiterzuführen und ggf in "Allgemeiner-Banshee-Austauschthread+Gallerie for all " umzubenennen.


Ich hätte da sogar noch eine bessere idee, 
diesen Thread offiziel zum Banshee austausch thread machen, da hier schon so viele infos gesammelt worden sind, und den von GrazerTourer zur Offiziellen Galerie zu machen


----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. September 2016)

Ich hab den hier jetzt erstmal verschoben.


----------



## 21XC12 (29. September 2016)

Warum wurde überhaupt ein neuer aufgemacht?  Neue Threads soll der Bernhard machen, wenn er's für nötig hält oder die Mehrheit der Leute hier nach Absprache. Aufbauthreads o.Ä. mal außen vor. Sonst wird das Herstellerforum weder kompakt noch strukturiert. Strukturiert wird schwierig desto mehr Threads es gibt. Was ich hier besonders angenehm finde ist das JEDER ALLES teilen/schreiben kann, ohne dass es direkt als GEHÖRT HIER NICHT HIN betitelt wird. Warum soll das plötzlich anders werden? Wenn jetzt für jeden Furz ein Thread eröffnet wird ist die schöne Stimmung im Eimer.


----------



## COLKURTZ (29. September 2016)




----------



## Dakeyras (29. September 2016)

Die pinken decals passen sehr gut zum mint grün. Sehr schickes Gerät. Ist das das Spitty aus dem Bikemarkt? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## COLKURTZ (29. September 2016)

Ganz recht, das Spitty ist von der österreichischen Bikeinsel, gekauft hier im Bikemarkt. Ich wollte ein mint-farbenes Spitfire. Das mit den Magenta Decals ist Zufall - und gefällt mir, so dass ich die Farbe nach und nach am ganzen Rad realisiere.


----------



## freetourer (29. September 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Ich hab den hier jetzt erstmal verschoben.



@Freesoul 

Diese Threads sollten eigentlich auch ins Herstellerforum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-phantom-highspeedballermaschine-allg-thread.791946/

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/prime-banshee-29er-full-suspension-preview.487943/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (29. September 2016)

@COLKURTZ Schönes Bike! Wie ist die Stage so? Kannst du einen Vergleich zB zur Pike machen?


----------



## COLKURTZ (29. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @COLKURTZ Schönes Bike! Wie ist die Stage so? Kannst du einen Vergleich zB zur Pike machen?



Nein, kann ich leider noch nicht, denn die MRP ist erst seit dieser Woche im Spitty. Ggf. muss ich diese auch erst noch traveln (auf 150 oder 160), damit das mit dem Hinterbau harmonisiert - das muss ich erst noch er_fahren_.


----------



## NoStyle (29. September 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Ich hab den hier jetzt erstmal verschoben.


Vielen Dank - gute Entscheidung! 

@Freesoul @GrazerTourer @All:
Wir hätten jetzt 2 Threads, in denen Bilder, Videos und alles mögliche besprochen wird. Weiss nicht genau ob das soooo sinnvoll ist ... 

Könnte man nicht beide Threads zusammenfügen, bzw. alle bisherigen Beiträge aus Thread  *Allgemeiner Banshee Austauschthread (Blabla)*  hier anfügen? Dann könnte man den löschen und hätte trotzdem seine bisher 34 Beiträge erhalten.
Geht das? Was haltet Ihr alle davon?

@Freesoul : Könntest Du bitte noch den Banshee Prime-Thread aus dem 29er Forum auch hierher schieben. Der passt doch auch?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/prime-banshee-29er-full-suspension-preview.487943/


----------



## NWD (29. September 2016)

Mein 26 Zoll Bike


----------



## Dede21 (29. September 2016)

Mittlerweile mit 1x11


----------



## JDEM (29. September 2016)

Das erste mal Prime, geht schon gut vorwärts und bergab.
Bei der Gabel bin ich noch auf der Suche nach ner Fox 34 oder Formula 35


----------



## Andreas.blub (29. September 2016)

Fox 34 ist gerade bei BC im abverkauf. 2016er fit4 in 130mm. Sicherlich travelbar. 600€. Leider nur noch in Silber.


----------



## 21XC12 (29. September 2016)

So viele neue Leute hier ... 

Schöne Bikes auf den letzten Seiten. Dann will ich auch mal ...

Für Trails ...





Für Park ...





Das Darkside hat heute ein Update bekommen.













Bessere Fotos mach ich irgendwann mal. Jetzt steht der Test aus. Ein Hebel sifft minimal. Vielleicht hab ich die Schraube zu wenig oder zuviel angezogen?!? 

War das bei euch auch nachdem ihr die Leitungen gekürzt habt? Legt sich das noch? Jemand ne Idee? Beherzt fester ziehen oder lieber ne neue Quetschhülse/Olive?

Cheers


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. September 2016)

Neue Olive.... Kostet ja eh nix und wird dann wohl dicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (30. September 2016)

Die Schraube musst du schon ziemlich anballern... würd ich als erstes probieren...


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. September 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Die Schraube musst du schon ziemlich anballern... würd ich als erstes probieren...


vorsicht mit solchen Ausdrücken!  Ich seh schon, wie ein 80kg Mann mit aller Kraft am Maulschlüssel dreht...  Ich würd's natürlich auch versuchen noch ein bisserl fester zu machen, aber normal ist die Olive gleich einmal dicht. Mich würd's wudnern, wenn das hilft.


----------



## MalcolmX (30. September 2016)

vielleicht auch Schraube beim anziehen nicht ausreichend vorgeschoben... dann wird die Olive 1-2 mm zu weit hinten aufgequetscht...


----------



## MindPatterns (30. September 2016)

Es wird mal wieder zeit für ein Legend 

Am Sonntag beim belgischen DH1 Cup in Namur auf den dritten Platz bei den Master2 geritten, Saison mit nem dritten Platz in der Gesamtwertung abgeschlossen. Ich liebe den Schlitten!


----------



## MalcolmX (30. September 2016)

Das aktuelle Legend in XL wäre ja schon reizvoll...


----------



## freetourer (30. September 2016)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Es wird mal wieder zeit für ein Legend
> 
> Am Sonntag beim belgischen DH1 Cup in Namur auf den dritten Platz bei den Master2 geritten, Saison mit nem dritten Platz in der Gesamtwertung abgeschlossen. Ich liebe den Schlitten!



Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Saison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (30. September 2016)

Hab mal noch ne viertel Umdrehung gemacht. Scheint jetzt dicht zu sein. Ist die Schraube bei euch weiter drin? Vielleicht bin ich auch zu zimperlich?


----------



## MindPatterns (30. September 2016)

AFAIK haben die Schrauben einen Anzugsdrehmoment von max 8 NM. Meine waren auch immer bis auf 2-3 Gewindegänge eingedreht. Du kannst das ganze auch ohne Probleme nochmal aufdrehen, gucken ob alles richtig sitzt und dann wieder reinschrauben. 

Und sei froh, daß Du keine Stahlflexleitung kürzen mußtest


----------



## 21XC12 (30. September 2016)

Danke für'n Hinweis!


----------



## MalcolmX (30. September 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hab mal noch ne viertel Umdrehung gemacht. Scheint jetzt dicht zu sein. Ist die Schraube bei euch weiter drin? Vielleicht bin ich auch zu zimperlich?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 533248


Sieht richtig aus so... bestimmt geht auch nochmal eine Achteldrehung, aber wenns jetzt dicht ist, langt das...

Die Schraube muss man imho fester anknallen als gemäss Bauchgefühl...


----------



## 21XC12 (30. September 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Sieht richtig aus so... bestimmt geht auch nochmal eine Achteldrehung, aber wenns jetzt dicht ist, langt das...
> 
> Die Schraube muss man imho fester anknallen als gemäss Bauchgefühl...


Hab jetzt mal ein paar Minuten am Hebel gepumpt und es kommt immer noch minimalst Öl raus und zwar dort wo die die Leitung aus der Schraube kommt. Mit bloßem Auge sieht man es kaum aber wenn ich mit einem Stück Papierrolle drüber geh sieht man nen winzigen Ölfleck auf dem Papier. Ich werde wohl nicht drum rum kommen en neuen Pin und ne neue Olive zu benutzen. Weil noch fester möchte die Schraube nicht mehr anziehen. Bei der anderen Seite gings ja auch ohne die Schraube festzuknallen.


----------



## MalcolmX (30. September 2016)

Dann tipp ich drauf dass die Olive nicht ganz vorne sass... bzw die Leitung... man muss das immer gut dranpressen beim anschrauben...


----------



## Braitax (30. September 2016)

Hatte das mal das gleiche Problem, musste die Olive austauschen. Wie MalcolmX schon geschrieben hatte, hatte ich die Leitung nicht fest genug in den Hebel geschoben.


----------



## 21XC12 (30. September 2016)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Du kannst das ganze auch ohne Probleme nochmal aufdrehen, gucken ob alles richtig sitzt und dann wieder reinschrauben.


 
Der Hinweis war auf jeden Fall gut!! Die Olive war kaum deformiert. War einfach zu zaghaft. Das habe ich schon beim aufschrauben bemerkt. Als ich die Bremse out of the box aufgeschraubt habe ging's deutlich schwerer und die Olive war viel mehr gequetscht. 



MalcolmX schrieb:


> Die Schraube muss man imho fester anknallen als gemäss Bauchgefühl...


 
Genau das war's!!! Hattest absolut recht. Auf jeden Fall fester als Bauchgefühl. Dann klappt's!! 

*Danke euch beiden!!!*


----------



## MalcolmX (30. September 2016)

Sehr fein... dann ist ja das Wochenende gerettet


----------



## Kharma (30. September 2016)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Du kannst das ganze auch ohne Probleme nochmal aufdrehen, gucken ob alles richtig sitzt und dann wieder reinschrauben.



Ist das so? Ich dachte immer, eine einmal benutzte Olive ist immer zu ersetzen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (30. September 2016)

Nein, das hat bei mir bei allen Shimano Bremsen (XT, Saint, Zee) immer problemlos hingehauen. Bei Hope geht man sogar soweit und benutzt einfach die alten Kleinteile weiter, nachdem man Leitungen gekürzt hat. Ich denke, es kommt halt auch auf den Zustand der Olive an. Wenn die total durch ist, würde ich sie natürlich nicht wieder reindrehen.



Kharma schrieb:


> Ist das so? Ich dachte immer, eine einmal benutzte Olive ist immer zu ersetzen?!


----------



## 21XC12 (30. September 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Ist das so? Ich dachte immer, eine einmal benutzte Olive ist immer zu ersetzen?!


Meine war ja kaum deformiert. Die Olive out of the box war hingegen voll zerdrückt. War also kein Problem.


----------



## Kharma (30. September 2016)

Okay... wieder was gelernt


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Oktober 2016)

Muss noch einmal die Saint/Zee Fahrer hier kurz um Hilfe bitten. Hab ja ne Boxxer mit PM 8" und ich weiß nicht recht ob bzw wieviel Beilagscheiben ich zwischen der PM-Aufnahme und der Bremse benötige. Bin etwas verwirrt da ich es erst ohne Beilagscheibe so hinbekommen habe das kein schleifen zu hören war. Dachte dann das passt so. Nach ein paarmal bremsen habe ich wieder ein  schleifen vernommen. Dann habe ich versucht den Sattel neue auszurichten. Das hat nichts gebracht. Erst dann habe ich bemerkt das nicht die Beläge an der Scheibe sondern die Scheibe im Sattel minimal schleift. Die 3mm mehr bei der Scheibe muss ich wohl ausgleichen. Die Frage ist jetzt nur wieviel Millimeter/Beilagscheiben optimal sind. Ich nehme einfach mal an 3mm also ~ 2 Scheiben. Kann das so jemand bestätigen? Hab auch nix gefunden auf die Schnelle. Steh irgendwie auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## tobi25 (4. Oktober 2016)

@21XC12 Die 3mm mehr hast du im Durchmesser, für die Bremssattelposition ist aber der Radius wichtig, also nur 1,5mm mehr.
Die Scheiben, die orginal bei der 650b Boxxer beiliegen, haben auch 1,5mm.


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Oktober 2016)

@tobi25
Danke! Ich wusste das ich irgendwie auf dem Schlauch stehe.


----------



## MalcolmX (4. Oktober 2016)

Boxxer mit 8" PM?
Seit wann denn das?

Edith: Ah schon gegoogelt, scheinbar seit 650B...


----------



## n4ppel (5. Oktober 2016)

Wetter und Urlaub für eine kleine Herbsttour ausgenutzt Handypics, etwas beschissen von der Quali


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (7. Oktober 2016)

Top! Noch ein Dortmunder Banshee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n4ppel (7. Oktober 2016)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Top! Noch ein Dortmunder Banshee


Nicht ganz. Hagen


----------



## AnAx (7. Oktober 2016)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Danke für den Zuspruch !
> Die Antworten auf die weiteren Fragen:
> Ein Banshee Online Store ist in Arbeit und in ca. 3 Wochen online. Um diesen Shop werde ich mich selbst kümmern. Ansprechpartner werde also wie immer ich sein, keine Sorge.



Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten vom Banshee Online Store Deutschland?


----------



## Supernova (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich wollte auch schon fragen


----------



## andrewam (7. Oktober 2016)

Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## rallleb (8. Oktober 2016)

Neu am Phantom: sqlab 611 und foxi Dämpfer


----------



## thxelf38 (8. Oktober 2016)

...mich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (8. Oktober 2016)

Für mich sieht es so aus als wäre Banshee im zeitlichen Verzug, es fehlen noch immer die offiziellen Produktbilder zum Rune und Prime.


----------



## iceis (8. Oktober 2016)

Das ist in diesem Jahr irgendwie bei vielen der Fall, einige interessante Produkte gibt es bei denen man nur Fetzen an Infos hat.


----------



## svenson69 (8. Oktober 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 535583 
Anhang anzeigen 535584 

Bis auf den Syntace Vector Carbon High 20 ist alles beim alten,außer halt der neue Rahmen
Die Sattelstütze wird noch gegen irgendwas anderes getauscht.Bin noch am überlegen,Fox Transfer Schwarz oder Kashima oder doch eine Reverb Stealth


----------



## Braitax (8. Oktober 2016)

Erstmal top  Fahrwerk würde ich gerne mal testen 

Habe jetzt von mehreren gehört das die Transfer wohl ziemliches Spiel hat. 

Schon mal an die Bikeyoke gedacht?


----------



## iManu (8. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an euch, vor allem an die Vertriebspartner und Händler von Banshee.
Bekomme ich an mein Prime die Schwinge von einem Rune montiert? Ich würde gerne den Rune Hinterbau mit den 27,5er Dropouts an meinem Prime mit 29er Laufrädern fahren.
Hintergrund des Vorhabens sind, dass die Kettenstrebe und der Radstand kürzer werden würden und der Lenkwinkel flacher.

Beim Prime habe ich hinten noch einiges an Platz (Maxis DHR 2.3 auf Easton ACR 30), darum könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ein 29er Laufrad ganz knapp in den Rune Hinterbau passt, wenn dann auch die Position der Lagersitze gleich ist, stünde dem nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## andrewam (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass das klappt. Aber ich enthalte mich, da ich keine definitive angabe dazu äussern kann.

Falls jemand interesse an einem Spitfire hat das wie neu aussieht

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ght&utm_medium=feature&utm_campaign=bikemarkt

(DVO Jade könnte noch dazu erworben werden)


----------



## frogmatic (9. Oktober 2016)

iManu schrieb:


> Bekomme ich an mein Prime die Schwinge von einem Rune montiert? Ich würde gerne den Rune Hinterbau mit den 27,5er Dropouts an meinem Prime mit 29er Laufrädern fahren.
> Hintergrund des Vorhabens sind, dass die Kettenstrebe und der Radstand kürzer werden würden und der Lenkwinkel flacher.


Banshee *Prune*?
Vielleicht mal eine Mail an Keith, da sollte ja alles passen - die Breite der Hebel, Abstände, usw.
Ich wäre auf das Ergebnis gespannt - so Bastelsachen finde ich cool


----------



## tokla4130 (10. Oktober 2016)

Meins mal wieder! Nix neues, wollte mich nur auch mal im neuen Herstellerforum verewigen...


----------



## Doomassen (11. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Kharma (11. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PazClemenza (11. Oktober 2016)

Einfach mal meins 
das Teil macht echt mordsmäßig Laune. Die Farbe ist echt schwer zu fotografieren


----------



## Masberg (11. Oktober 2016)

Ist die Farbe den nun eher leuchtend rot wie auf Bild 1-2 oder blass orange wie auf 3?
Gefallen tunt's mir jedenfalls!


----------



## Doomassen (11. Oktober 2016)

Masberg schrieb:


> Ist die Farbe den nun eher leuchtend rot wie auf Bild 1-2 oder blass orange wie auf 3?
> Gefallen tunt's mir jedenfalls!


Es ist im Original wie auf Bild 2. von mir


----------



## PazClemenza (11. Oktober 2016)

Kommt wahrscheinlich auch a bissl auf den Bildschirm an... Bei mir ist das Bild wo es im Rasen steht. 
Ich nenn es neonraketenrestlichtverstärkerrot


----------



## tequesta (11. Oktober 2016)

Mütze rot
Bike ORANGE !


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Oktober 2016)

Doomassen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 536485 Anhang anzeigen 536484


Das rot von den Felgen beißt sich ein wenig mit dem orange. Ohne Decals würde sicher auch gut aussehen.


----------



## deralteser (11. Oktober 2016)

Doomassen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 536485 Anhang anzeigen 536484



Ein ziemliches Endgegner-Rune
Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Frorider86 (15. Oktober 2016)

@deralteser  Geile Signatur  ...gerade erst gesehen. War hier lange nicht im Forum, falls du den Spruch schon länger stehen hast?!

Ende Offtopic


----------



## deralteser (15. Oktober 2016)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> @deralteser  Geile Signatur  ...gerade erst gesehen. War hier lange nicht im Forum, falls du den Spruch schon länger stehen hast?!
> 
> Ende Offtopic



Das mit dem "ballern"? 
Viel mir neulich bei ner Hausrunde ein. Muss dabei ziemlich dämlich ausgesehen haben. Habe wie blöd vor mich hingegrinst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (16. Oktober 2016)

mal wieder was blaues jetzt mit 11-Fach 11-46z. XT Antrieb und ein Monarch zum testen 





Gruß Sven


----------



## Kauboi (17. Oktober 2016)

Pic ist recht frisch, also kurz nach dem Kauf, da findet noch ein wenig ästhetisches Tuning statt.


----------



## RoastRider (17. Oktober 2016)

@Kauboi tolles DS. Was hast du für eine Feder am DHX2?


----------



## Kauboi (17. Oktober 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> @Kauboi tolles DS. Was hast du für eine Feder am DHX2?



Danke,

in der Rechnung ist sie als Super Alloy 140mm ausgewiesen, Stärke ist 500lbs. Ich gehe regelmässig ins Fitnesscenter, bin aber derzeit auch etwas zu fett , muss also schnellstmöglich nach Verletzung Kondition bolzen!


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Oktober 2016)

@Kauboi Ist nicht zufällig ne RCS vom Bernhard? Das einzige was mir auf Anhieb einfällt wären passende Decals an der Fox. Rot würde gut passen. Sonst sehr schön. Gibt's auch ein Bild von der Seite?


----------



## Kauboi (17. Oktober 2016)

@21XC12,

die Feder ist von Bernhard, kann also sein, Pic siehe oben.
Decals schaue ich mal. Ich finde die weissen auf der Felge noch unpassender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi25 (17. Oktober 2016)

@21XC12 Das ist eine ExtremeShox Feder , meines Wissens nach baugleich zu den SA Racing Springs, die z.B. MrcTrading verkauft.


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Oktober 2016)

tobi25 schrieb:


> @21XC12 Das ist eine ExtremeShox Feder , meines Wissens nach baugleich zu den SA Racing Springs, die z.B. MrcTrading verkauft.


Ein Kollege von mir hatte eine Extreme Shox im Legend. Sind auch schön leicht und machen einen wertiger Eindruck. Die Feder war leider zu weich und eine härtere war leider nicht lieferbar.


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Oktober 2016)

Kauboi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 538189 @21XC12,
> 
> die Feder ist von Bernhard, kann also sein, Pic siehe oben.
> Decals schaue ich mal. Ich finde die weissen auf der Felge noch unpassender.


Kannst du die von der Felge nicht einfach runterstrippen? Falls nicht gibt's hier die neuen in rot -> Klick oder hier die alten in rot -> Klick und letzteres gibt's in jeder Farbe. Vielleicht ist auch das grau vom Rahmen auf Anfrage möglich. Genaue Farbcodes kann man bei Banshee per eMail erfahren.


----------



## Kauboi (18. Oktober 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Kannst du die von der Felge nicht einfach runterstrippen?



@21XC12,

glaub schon dass es geht und danke für die Tipps.


----------



## DC. (23. Oktober 2016)

Endlich wieder fahrfertig. Aus gelb wird schwarz, den Rahmen gabs auf Garantie. Danke dafür nochmal an everyday26 für die freundliche Abwicklung, auch wenns ein bisschen gedauert hat.


----------



## deralteser (23. Oktober 2016)

DC. schrieb:


> Endlich wieder fahrfertig. Aus gelb wird schwarz, den Rahmen gabs auf Garantie. Danke dafür nochmal an everyday26 für die freundliche Abwicklung, auch wenns ein bisschen gedauert hat.


Hast Du also einen KOMPLETT neuen Rahmen bekommen?


----------



## deralteser (23. Oktober 2016)

DC. schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt wie die Abwicklung mit Everyday 26 laufen wird.... Habe gestern was unerfreuliches an meinem Spitfire gefunden  Nach vier mal fahren und knapp 140km schon in Sack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe es schon gefunden. Da muss ich allerdings mal loswerden das ich es extrem "bemerkenswert" (um nicht das Wort "Schei...." zu benutzen) finde, das bei dem einen KOMPLETTE Rahmen ausgetauscht werden und bei mir als Beispiel nur der Hauptrahmen getauscht wird. Sehr interessant @everyday26


----------



## DC. (23. Oktober 2016)

Brauchst nicht so zu poltern! Gelb gabs nimmer in L! Daher gabs nen kompletten in schwarz. Hätt auch lieber gelb gehabt, wär ja mitm hauptrahmen zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## deralteser (23. Oktober 2016)

Poltern geht anders! Es ist eine reine Feststellung meinerseits, und retrospektiv betrachtet ist die Garantieabwicklung nun nicht mehr wirklich befriedigend für mich.


----------



## DC. (23. Oktober 2016)

Sehe ich anders aber ok, jeder wie er meint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feliks (23. Oktober 2016)

In Vorbereitung auf La Palma das Fahrwerk aufgebohrt.. Pike erstmal auf 160mm und Kage RC


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Oktober 2016)

feliks schrieb:


> In Vorbereitung auf La Palma ...


 
Na dann viel Spaß damit  auf dem 8er nach Barlovento  !
(@berkel dies Frühjahr)


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Oktober 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Poltern geht anders! Es ist eine reine Feststellung meinerseits, und retrospektiv betrachtet ist die Garantieabwicklung nun nicht mehr wirklich befriedigend für mich.



Wieso? Du hast wieder einen funktionierenden einwandfreien Rahmen? Was will man mehr?!


----------



## freetourer (23. Oktober 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Habe es schon gefunden. Da muss ich allerdings mal loswerden das ich es extrem "bemerkenswert" (um nicht das Wort "Schei...." zu benutzen) finde, das bei dem einen KOMPLETTE Rahmen ausgetauscht werden und bei mir als Beispiel nur der Hauptrahmen getauscht wird. Sehr interessant @everyday26



Damit ist doch Deine Reklamtion vorbildlich abgewickelt worden - Du hast etwas Besseres nach Abwicklung gehabt als Du vorher reklamiert hattest. Dass der Widerverkaufswert natürlich höher hätte sein können mit einem komplett neuen Rahmen ist ja nur logisch - dass Du das Rad nicht weiterfahren willst ist halt Dein Pech.



GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Wieso? Du hast wieder einen funktionierenden einwandfreien Rahmen? Was will man mehr?!



Eigentlich nix - es sei denn man gönnt jemand anderem nicht, dass er aufgrund der Umstände (schwarzer Hauptrahmen mit gelbem Hinterbau hätte ja komisch ausgesehen) mehr Glück hatte als man selbst.


----------



## HansDampf89 (24. Oktober 2016)

Wobei mehr Glück ja relativ ist. Immerhin hat er jetzt nen Rahmen in ner anderen Farbe. Muss ja auch erst mal gefallen


----------



## US. (26. Oktober 2016)

Mein 2016er Rune mit ein paar updates:


----------



## Masberg (26. Oktober 2016)

Stilleben!

cooles Foto. cooles Bike!


----------



## Jussi (26. Oktober 2016)

2017er AMP


----------



## dani08051991 (26. Oktober 2016)

Hat schonmal wer von euch den MARZOCCHI ROCO COIL TST R im Spitfire getestet? Den gäbs grad sehr günstig und ein Stahldämpfer würd mich schon mal interessieren.
Ganz interessant wärs im Vergleich zum Manitou McLeod aber das wer beide gefahren hat wird wohl etwas unrealistisch sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (26. Oktober 2016)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Hat schonmal wer von euch den MARZOCCHI ROCO COIL TST R im Spitfire getestet? Den gäbs grad sehr günstig und ein Stahldämpfer würd mich schon mal interessieren.
> Ganz interessant wärs im Vergleich zum Manitou McLeod aber das wer beide gefahren hat wird wohl etwas unrealistisch sein


Ach komm, das ist eine Galerie und es treiben sich höchstwahrscheinlich die gleichen Leute hier rum wie drüben im anderen thread wo Du die Frage auch gestellt hast. Dennoch: Zwischen einem Coil und Deiner Luftpumpe liegen Welten und es kommt drauf an in welcher man leben möchte. Einfach mal testen!


----------



## frogmatic (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich persönlich würde keinen TST R sondern den WC wählen. 
Letzteren fahre ich in einem Rad, und bin sehr froh über die anpassbare Druckstufe.

Den anderen Krempel braucht es m. E. nicht, in meinem Spitty habe ich zwar einen CCDB Inline mit Climb Switch, aber der Switch wird selten gebraucht...


----------



## dani08051991 (26. Oktober 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde keinen TST R sondern den WC wählen.
> Letzteren fahre ich in einem Rad, und bin sehr froh über die anpassbare Druckstufe.
> 
> Den anderen Krempel braucht es m. E. nicht, in meinem Spitty habe ich zwar einen CCDB Inline mit Climb Switch, aber der Switch wird selten gebraucht...


Der TST R hat doch eine 5 Stufige Druckstufe (offen bis Lockout) oder seh ich das falsch?
Das Hauptargument für den Dämpfer wär einfach weil es ihn zur Zeit für 110€ gibt.


----------



## frogmatic (26. Oktober 2016)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Der TST R hat doch eine 5 Stufige Druckstufe (offen bis Lockout) oder seh ich das falsch?


Stimmt schon - mir wäre das zu grob, und wir hatten schon einen, ich spreche also nicht nur aus der Theorie.
Es ist kein schlechter Dämpfer, es gibt halt bessere...


----------



## dani08051991 (26. Oktober 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Stimmt schon - mir wäre das zu grob, und wir hatten schon einen, ich spreche also nicht nur aus der Theorie.
> Es ist kein schlechter Dämpfer, es gibt halt bessere...


Ok Danke schonmal für deine Erfahrungen! Ich werds mir mal überlegen, mit 110€ ist ja nicht viel hin.


----------



## frogmatic (26. Oktober 2016)

Arg falsch machst du bei dem Preis auch nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (26. Oktober 2016)

tequesta schrieb:


> Ach komm, das ist eine Galerie


Jetzt nicht spiessig werden, hat hier noch nie jemanden interessiert


----------



## tequesta (26. Oktober 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht spiessig werden, hat hier noch nie jemanden interessiert


Das ist nicht korrekt.


----------



## DAKAY (26. Oktober 2016)

Ok, außer die Spießer


----------



## everyday26 (26. Oktober 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Habe es schon gefunden. Da muss ich allerdings mal loswerden das ich es extrem "bemerkenswert" (um nicht das Wort "Schei...." zu benutzen) finde, das bei dem einen KOMPLETTE Rahmen ausgetauscht werden und bei mir als Beispiel nur der Hauptrahmen getauscht wird. Sehr interessant @everyday26



Da gebe ich dir natürlich Recht. Jedoch war das in diesem Falle eine absolute Ausnahme. Gelb war leider nicht mehr lieferbar, und dem Kunden einen schwarzen Hauptrahmen mit gelbem Hinterbau zuzumuten geht nicht wirklich. Banshee tauscht immer nur den defekten Teil eines Rahmens. In diesem Fall habe ich das auf meine Kappe genommen um eine längere Lieferzeit zu ersparen. Bitte also nicht missverstehen, aber ich möchte nicht, dass an sich zufriedene Banshee Fahrer ewig auf Ersatz warten müssen.


----------



## dani08051991 (26. Oktober 2016)

tequesta schrieb:


> Ach komm, das ist eine Galerie und es treiben sich höchstwahrscheinlich die gleichen Leute hier rum wie drüben im anderen thread wo Du die Frage auch gestellt hast. Dennoch: Zwischen einem Coil und Deiner Luftpumpe liegen Welten und es kommt drauf an in welcher man leben möchte. Einfach mal testen!


Dann hier noch ein Bild das ich nicht nur rumgespamt habe



Gabel wird gegen eine Mattoc pro getauscht und die Pedale gegen Superstar Nano in Schwarz. Dämpfer eventuell mal einen Coil zum testen. Sonst fällt mir langsam nicht mehr viel ein was ich ändern könnte


----------



## Pitchshifter (27. Oktober 2016)

14,8 kg, 2-fach Antrieb und 26" - Nostalgie hat immer Zukunft *g*


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Oktober 2016)

Geile Kulisse


----------



## 21XC12 (29. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Custom Waidler (29. Oktober 2016)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Ok Danke schonmal für deine Erfahrungen! Ich werds mir mal überlegen, mit 110€ ist ja nicht viel hin.



Also ich fahr den den TST R Coil und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer,ist aber auch mein erster Coil. Habe für den im Ausverkauf 159€ bezahlt und ich finde der ist jeden Cent wert 
Wenn du in für 110€ bekommst dann würde ich nicht länger zögern,verkaufen kannst du den fürs gleiche Geld bestimmt wieder wenn er dich nicht zusagt 
Verkehrt machen kann man nur was wenn man sich zB. ein überteuertes Fox Produkt kauft


----------



## dani08051991 (29. Oktober 2016)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Also ich fahr den den TST R Coil und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer,ist aber auch mein erster Coil. Habe für den im Ausverkauf 159€ bezahlt und ich finde der ist jeden Cent wert
> Wenn du in für 110€ bekommst dann würde ich nicht länger zögern,verkaufen kannst du den fürs gleiche Geld bestimmt wieder wenn er dich nicht zusagt
> Verkehrt machen kann man nur was wenn man sich zB. ein überteuertes Fox Produkt kauft


Hab ich gestern bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (29. Oktober 2016)

Wo?


----------



## dani08051991 (29. Oktober 2016)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Wo?


Rcz, aber er ist jetzt nicht mehr lieferbar. Ich hab wohl den letzten


----------



## Custom Waidler (29. Oktober 2016)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Rcz, aber er ist jetzt nicht mehr lieferbar. Ich hab wohl den letzten



Welche Einbaulänge


----------



## dani08051991 (29. Oktober 2016)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Welche Einbaulänge


200*57 fürs Spitfire


----------



## Custom Waidler (29. Oktober 2016)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> 200*57 fürs Spitfire


Viel Spass damit ;-)


----------



## MK_79 (31. Oktober 2016)

Ein wenig Futter für die Galerie:


----------



## Boa-P (1. November 2016)

@Pitchshifter 
wo ist denn das?


----------



## maniac66 (1. November 2016)

Hier mal mein Prime in herbstlicher Kulisse. Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott. Ride on!


----------



## Placek (1. November 2016)

Was ist die dampfung in ihre RS monarch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (1. November 2016)

Sorry, aber ich verstehe ich Frage nicht.... Was möchtest du denn genau wissen?


----------



## andrewam (1. November 2016)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich verstehe ich Frage nicht.... Was möchtest du denn genau wissen?


Ich denke er meint den M/L Tune


----------



## embee (1. November 2016)

Rune v2 in finaler (?) Ausbaustufe, Trailground Brilon. Der Trailground ist eher was für moderate Fahrradtouren, aber das Wetter war gut


----------



## svenson69 (1. November 2016)

.


----------



## Placek (1. November 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint den M/L Tune


Danke.


----------



## mx-action (1. November 2016)

Im "Trailground Brilon" war ich dieses Jahr auch schon.




"Rune" noch ohne Fox Fahrwerk

Und mein Dämpfer ist immer noch nicht geplatzt
Ist ja auch nur mit 180psi gefüllt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (1. November 2016)

Hallo Zusammen
Habe zwar auch schon im Unterforum gefragt,aber ich versuche es auch mal hier

Ich suche gerade ein Bruder für mein Rune und eventuell soll es ein Spitfire,ein Darkside oder auch Legend werden.
Möchte sich vielleicht jemand gerade oder zum Jahreswechsel von seinem in GR.M 27,5 trennen?Rahmen sowie auch als Komplettbike.Farbe bin ich offen für alles.

Vielleicht möchte ja jemand lieber ein aktuelles 2017 

Und was für die Galerie


----------



## maniac66 (1. November 2016)

mx-action schrieb:


> Im "Trailground Brilon" war ich dieses Jahr auch schon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Brilon kann ich auch


----------



## 21XC12 (2. November 2016)

Schon 3 Leute gleicher Spot  muss gut sein! Jetzt google ich mal wie weit das weg ist ...

Knapp 5 Stunden .... Geht ja noch


----------



## maniac66 (2. November 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Schon 3 Leute gleicher Spot  muss gut sein! Jetzt google ich mal wie weit das weg ist ...
> 
> Knapp 5 Stunden .... Geht ja noch
> Wenn es für mich nicht so nah gewesen wäre,  würde ich nicht noch einmal hinfahren!
> Ist halt ein Trailpark....


----------



## andrewam (2. November 2016)

Hier mal ein interessanter Kommentar von Keith auf mtbr.com. Wirkt mir immer Sympatischer der Keith

ZITAT:

"I'm happy to share some info with you guys.<br />
<br />
Banshee is a far smaller company than most people think. Last year we sold less than 2000 frames globally across all 8 models... compare to say transition who I heard do around 10,000 a year, santacruz who i heard broke the 30,000 mark a few years back and god knows how many hundreds of thousands the big guys (specialised, giant, trek etc) are doing... (all trade show chitchat tho, so can't confirm numbers are accurate). <br />
<br />
We are a small brand doing our best to make bikes that are fully focused on perfomance, as our main goal is to sell a product we are proud of and want to ride ourselves rather than maximising margins by cuting costs. We don't have any shareholders to pay off, or any fat cat CEO's (my salary is very much a lowly bike industry salary). We don't have a central office to minimise overheads and our annual global marketing budget wouldn't cover the cost of a single edit by a big brand, let alone a bike launch week of helibiking in the Alps with 50 invited media fully paid for and wined and dined.<br />
<br />
I wonder if we could  call ourselves a non profit charity? Any money we make goes back into the bikes, and the outcome we aim for is to put a smile on our customers faces. Hmmm, I like this registered charity idea... I wonder if we could make that pass. haha.<br />
<br />
So yeah, we are't a big corporate brand, and you will not see our bikes everywhere. Hopefully you will feel proud to be on a banshee and want to show it off."


----------



## 21XC12 (2. November 2016)

Nicht nur das die Bikes verdammt gut sind. Auch die Macher sind wirklich mit Herzblut dabei. Preispolitik für die Kunden. Solange das so bleibt werde ich Banshee treu bleiben. Und ja Keith ... "I'm prourd to ride Banshee! Stay true to yourself!"


----------



## FastFabi93 (2. November 2016)

Sehr sympathisch geschrieben 

Bei < 2000 Rahmen/ Jahr kann man schon ein bischen stolz sein selber eines zu fahren. In dem einen Jahr, das ich mein Rune jetzt fahre, habe ich gerade mal 4-5 andere Banshees gesehen.


----------



## NoStyle (2. November 2016)

Yupp, vor ein bis zwei Jahren erwähnte Keith die Stückzahl von ca. 1500 produzierten Rahmen weltweit in einem guten Jahr. Mit weniger als 2000 Rahmen sind sie noch kleiner als z.B. Nicolai. Ich mag die Firmen-Philosophie von Banshee generell schon sehr gerne ... ! Freue mich auch schon darauf wenn ich irgendwann demnächst ein MY17 Spitfire-Rahmen bestellen kann.


----------



## Kauboi (2. November 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> So yeah, we are't a big corporate brand, and you will not see our bikes everywhere. Hopefully you will feel proud to be on a banshee and want to show it off."



Absolut!

Ich konnte meins gestern das erste Mal wirklich ein wenig rannehmen weil ich in den Tegernseer Voralpen unterwegs war. Das ist zwar noch nicht wirklich extrem krasses Gelände gewesen, aber ein paar steile Stücke, Wurzelteppiche verblocktes Terrain mit Geröll war dabei. Aber auch moderate, befestigte Wald- und Versorgungswege wo ich so richtig Speed geben konnte waren am Start. Hab jetzt noch das Grinsen im Gesicht und kann sagen, dass ich mich noch nie so sicher auf einem Bike gefühlt habe!


----------



## 21XC12 (2. November 2016)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Sehr sympathisch geschrieben
> 
> Bei 8000 Rahmen/ Jahr kann man schon ein bischen stolz sein selber eines zu fahren. In dem einen Jahr, das ich mein Rune jetzt fahre, habe ich gerade mal 4-5 andere Banshees gesehen [emoji4]


Wieso 8000? Weniger als 2000 im letzten Jahr! Jetzt kannst du noch ein bißchen mehr stolz sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (2. November 2016)

bei so geringer stückzahl, is es auch kein wunder, das es die rahmen nur sehr selten im bikemarkt gibt. damit kann ich wohl meine hoffnung aufgeben mal ein günstiges XL phantom abzukriegen...


----------



## Kauboi (2. November 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> bei so geringer stückzahl, is es auch kein wunder, das es die rahmen nur sehr selten im bikemarkt gibt. damit kann ich wohl meine hoffnung aufgeben mal ein günstiges XL phantom abzukriegen...



Wobei sich hier noch die Frage stellt, ob die geringe Stückzahl oder die hohe Kundenzufriedenheit und damit wenig Anlass für einen Weiterverkauf der Indikator ist.....

Ich wünsche trotzdem viel Erfolg!


----------



## Boa-P (2. November 2016)

Nicht viel Banshee zu sehen auf alle Bilder. Dieses Jahr Gardasee:


----------



## maniac66 (2. November 2016)

Boa-P schrieb:


> Nicht viel Banshee zu sehen auf alle Bilder. Dieses Jahr Gardasee:
> Anhang anzeigen 543226 Anhang anzeigen 543223 Anhang anzeigen 543224 Anhang anzeigen 543225


Der Lago ist immer eine Reise wert


----------



## f00f (3. November 2016)

Hallo 

gibt es hier jemanden im Raum Freiburg +50km, der ein Spitfire in M oder L oder ein Prime in M hat und mich mal proberollen lässt?

Ich habe momentan ein Last Coal und das Panzer-Feeling und Drüberprügeln bei der Abfahrt mag ich schon und vermittelt mir Sicherheit (bin nicht der beste Techniker und im Alter wird man ruhiger!  ), aber ich möchte etwas spritzigeres, wendiges bei gemäßigtem Tempo und in der Ebene und bisschen leichter bergauf zu tretendes Bike. Dafür kann es ruhig etwas weniger Mini-DH sein. Möglicherweise finde ich das bei einem Banshee 

Danke euch!


----------



## grey (3. November 2016)

Prime kannst imho aus der Auswahl nehmen weil das auch Panzer-feeling vermittelt, ggf. eher noch ein Phantom probieren.
Ich find das Rune deutlich agiler als Prime, aber vielleicht nicht gerade in low und 170mm+ Gabel aufgebaut.


----------



## f00f (3. November 2016)

Das mit dem Prime hab ich fast befürchtet, aber ein 29er würde mich eben auch mal reizen und beim Phantom hätte ich gedacht, dass es mir zu wenig ist.
Aber wahrscheinlich sollte ich es trotzdem mal mit in die Liste nehmen und probefahren.


----------



## JDEM (3. November 2016)

Ich empfinde es nicht als zu unhandlich oder panzermäßig. Relativ leicht aufgebaut kann man damit viel Spaß haben.


----------



## maniac66 (3. November 2016)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ich empfinde es nicht als zu unhandlich oder panzermäßig. Relativ leicht aufgebaut kann man damit viel Spaß haben.


Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung! Mit meinem Prime komme ich wirklich überall bestens zurecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallleb (3. November 2016)

f00f schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> gibt es hier jemanden im Raum Freiburg +50km, der ein Spitfire in M oder L oder ein Prime in M hat und mich mal proberollen lässt?
> 
> ...


Deine Wünsche hören sich sehr nach Phantom an.


----------



## 21XC12 (3. November 2016)

Denke auch da passt ein Spitfire/Phantom besser als ein Rune/Prime. Sonst bist du wieder in der gleichen Kategorie wie bei deinem Coal. Les dir mal die Tests zu Phantom und Spitfire durch. Die sind sehr aufschlussreich.


----------



## f00f (3. November 2016)

Danke euch für das Feedback - drei Bikes, noch viel mehr Meinungen und gelesen habe ich auch schon alles, was ich finden konnte 
Ich glaube um eine Probefahrt, am besten mit allen dreien komme ich nicht rum und muss mal einen Termin in Landshut organisieren.


----------



## NoStyle (3. November 2016)

Ich würde mich dann im Schwerpunkt auf das Spitfire und Phantom fokussieren, zumal man diese auch schon via Aufbau für Grobes hernehmen kann. Das Prime vielleicht als letzte Prio, alles andere ist zu nah am Coal ...


----------



## Masberg (3. November 2016)

als Prime Fahrer würde ich mir auch ein Coal in 29 vorstellen können, wenn es das geben würde.
lass dich nicht von dem nominell geringeren Federweg blenden! du suchst ein Phantom.


----------



## vitaminc (3. November 2016)

Durchaus kein Fehler nach dem "Weniger ist mehr" Prinzip zu verfahren.
Ich warte ja noch immer auf weitere Informationen/Onlineshop zu den 2017er Banshee's. Gibt leider noch immer keine offiziellen Produktbilder vom Prime 2017 

Coal 29", vielleicht kommt da mal was. Ich warte parallel auch auf das neue Knolly 29".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (4. November 2016)

f00f schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> gibt es hier jemanden im Raum Freiburg +50km, der ein Spitfire in M oder L oder ein Prime in M hat und mich mal proberollen lässt?
> 
> ...





f00f schrieb:


> Das mit dem Prime hab ich fast befürchtet, aber ein 29er würde mich eben auch mal reizen und beim Phantom hätte ich gedacht, dass es mir zu wenig ist.
> Aber wahrscheinlich sollte ich es trotzdem mal mit in die Liste nehmen und probefahren.



Ich fahre aktuell sowohl Prime als auch Phantom.

Das Prime (fahre jetzt das 2. Prime seit 2013) kann man wirklich sehr vielseitig aufbauen - Anfangs hatte ich es noch mit 140er Revelation und eher leichten, gut rollenden Reifen mit jeweils 700 - 800g aufgebaut. Wenn man dann nicht viel SAG am Dämpfer fährt und die Dämpferkammer zuspacert und nicht die flachste Geo-Einstellung fährt hat man dann auch einen zur Gabel passenden Hinterbau und insgesamt ein recht flinkes und sehr antriebsstarkes Bike.

Ich bin mein Prime aber auch mit 160er Pike mit AWK, -1° Winkelsteuersatz, Reifen mit min. 1000g und Cane Creek Double Barrel Dämpfer mit mehr Sag und der flachsten Geo - Einstellung gefahren. Damit hat man dann wirklich einen sehr stabilen Mini-DHer. Der Hinterbau ist deutlich potenter als es die 130mm vermuten lassen - ich fand ihn auch im Vergleich potenter als den Hinterbau vom TF (mit FloatX) oder E29 (mit DoubleBarrel).



_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ich empfinde es nicht als zu unhandlich oder panzermäßig. Relativ leicht aufgebaut kann man damit viel Spaß haben.



+1

Meiner Meinung nach kann man ein Prime von All Mountain über Enduro bis hin zu einem Freerider aufbauen wenn man denn die üblichen Kategorien bemühen will.

Wenn Du also Dein Coal behalten willst wäre mMn die Schnittmenge mit einem Prime zu groß. - Bei mir hat das Prime mein Torque FRX ersetzt (hatte ich als Touren - Freerider mit 170mm/185mm aufgebaut).

Das Phantom macht mir auf Trails zu Hause im Mittelgebirge (Teutoburger Wald) und aber z.B. auch in der Pfalz eigentlich mehr Spaß - allerdings muss man bei verblockten Strecken etwas aktiver fahren, dann bin ich auch nicht langsamer als mit dem Prime. Auf langen verblockten Abfahrten wird das dann aber anstrengend.

Auch für das Phantom gilt: der Hinterbau ist einfach exzellent und deutlich potenter als es die 105mm vermuten lassen - mit einem CC Inline (würde ich immer wärmstens empfehlen - mit dem Monarch RT3 fand ich mein erstes Phantom deutlich schlechter) harmoniert der Hinterbau sehr gut mit einer 130er oder 140er Pike mit AWK.

Mit eher leicht rollenden Reifen kann man mit dem Rad sogar richtig gut CCler bergauf jagen - unter Kettenzug ist das Phantom richtig antriebsstark. Selbst im Wiegetritt pumpt man da kaum Energie in den Dämpfer. Den CS nutze ich eigentlich nie.

Trotz der 105mm ist das Phantom im DH aber auch extrem gut.

Und da ja Galerie:


----------



## urks (4. November 2016)

Hat von euch jemand mitbekommen, warum Komking Banshee nicht mehr im Programm hat?
Welchen Händler könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## andrewam (4. November 2016)

urks schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand mitbekommen, warum Komking Banshee nicht mehr im Programm hat?
> Welchen Händler könnt ihr empfehlen?


Banshee ist auf das Direkt Versender modell ungestiegen. d.H. Rahmen können nurnoch über everyday26 dem offiziellen importeur bezogen werden.


----------



## f00f (4. November 2016)

Wow, nochmals vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten! Ich habe jetzt die letzten 250 Seiten von diesem Thread durch und muss sagen, hier herrscht ein wirklich toller Umgangston. Wenn dann doch mal der mit dem "verärgertem Blick" reingrätscht, wird er einfach gekonnt ignoriert 

BTT: die Vernunft sagt Spitty, das Gefühl sagt Prime. 

Beim Spitty könnte ich alle Teile bis auf den Dämpfer vom Coal übernehmen, d.h. auch LRS und Pike. Das Coal müsste dann weg, so toll es auch ist, aber ich will ein Bike für alles und für ein weiteres ist kein Platz (ein Cotic BFe hab' ich auch noch, aber das bleibt als Reserve und das lassen wir mal vor).

Für's Prime spricht, dass mich ein 29er einfach reizt und ich mir von den größeren Laufrädern ein besseres (Über)Rollverhalten auch in der Ebene und im nicht so Steilen verspreche. Und es darf auch ruhig massiv und etwas panzerartig sein, ich will ja auch einfach mal draufhalten und brauche etwas Reserve – vielleicht habe ich da den falschen Eindruck erweckt.

Schwierige Entscheidung ... ich weiß, ich muss selber mal probefahren und sehen ...

P.S. die Frage nach der Größe spare ich mir für die nächsten Tage auf


----------



## JDEM (4. November 2016)

Prime im Einsatz ;-)


----------



## vitaminc (4. November 2016)

f00f schrieb:


> Wow, nochmals vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten! Ich habe jetzt die letzten 250 Seiten von diesem Thread durch und muss sagen, hier herrscht ein wirklich toller Umgangston. Wenn dann doch mal der mit dem "verärgertem Blick" reingrätscht, wird er einfach gekonnt ignoriert
> 
> BTT: die Vernunft sagt Spitty, das Gefühl sagt Prime.
> 
> ...



nicht zu vergessen: Das Prime 2017 hat an Gewicht verloren, mir ist noch niemand bekannt der es probegefahren ist weil es nämlich noch nicht ausgeliefert wurde. Hab im anderen Forum gelesen dass die ersten Exemplare demnächst in USA ankommen. D.h. gleiche Hinterbauperformance bei weniger Gewicht könnte sich durchaus auf ein agileres/spritzigeres Verhalten auswirken. Wenn auch mal Bikepark interessant ist, dann würde ich keine Sekunde über ein Phantom oder Spitfire nachdenken, sondern das Prime auf Papier favorisieren.


----------



## Kharma (4. November 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Wenn auch mal Bikepark interessant ist, dann würde ich keine Sekunde über ein Phantom oder *Spitfire* nachdenken



Weil?


----------



## NoStyle (4. November 2016)

f00f schrieb:


> Wow, nochmals vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten! Ich habe jetzt die letzten 250 Seiten von diesem Thread durch und muss sagen, hier herrscht ein wirklich toller Umgangston. Wenn dann doch mal der mit dem "verärgertem Blick" reingrätscht, wird er einfach gekonnt ignoriert
> 
> BTT: die Vernunft sagt Spitty, das Gefühl sagt Prime.
> 
> ...


Herzlich willkommen im mtb-news.de-Kuschel-Forum, Sektion Banshee. 

Fahr einfach zu Bernhard nach Landshut und teste die Bikes. Der eigene Eindruck ist immer der beste und wird Dir schon sagen was Du tatsächlich "brauchst" ... alles andere ist nur graue Theorie 
Wenn das Budget eine Rolle spielt wäre das Spitfire natürlich naheliegend. Zumal das eigentlich zwar Trailbike ist, aber je nach Aufbau locker ein federwegsreduziertes Enduro sein kann. Wenn man´s kann, kann man damit auch ordentlich draufhalten.
Beim Phantom oder Prime stehen ja weitere Investitionen an - LRS, Gabel usw. ...

Zur Rahmengröße vorweg: Ab 180cm geht auch L ...


----------



## vitaminc (4. November 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Weil?


29" und in der Vergangenheit den stabileren Rohrsatz.


----------



## NoStyle (4. November 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen: Das Prime 2017 hat an Gewicht verloren, mir ist noch niemand bekannt der es probegefahren ist weil es nämlich noch nicht ausgeliefert wurde. Hab im anderen Forum gelesen dass die ersten Exemplare demnächst in USA ankommen. D.h. gleiche Hinterbauperformance bei weniger Gewicht könnte sich durchaus auf ein agileres/spritzigeres Verhalten auswirken. Wenn auch mal Bikepark interessant ist, dann würde ich keine Sekunde über ein Phantom oder Spitfire nachdenken, sondern das Prime auf Papier favorisieren.


Hmmm ... ich weiss nicht, ob etwas weniger Rahmengewicht sich so doll auf das Fahrverhalten auswirkt. Wir reden hier über theoretische 300 bis 500 Gramm weniger. Wenn man für derbe Bikeparks adäquate Bereifung aufzieht, hat sich das schon wieder relativiert.
Da halte ich Geometrie für einen deutlich wichtigeren Parameter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (4. November 2016)

f00f schrieb:


> Für's Prime spricht, dass mich ein 29er einfach reizt und ich mir von den größeren Laufrädern ein besseres (Über)Rollverhalten auch in der Ebene und im nicht so Steilen verspreche. Und es darf auch ruhig massiv und etwas panzerartig sein, ich will ja auch einfach mal draufhalten und brauche etwas Reserve – vielleicht habe ich da den falschen Eindruck erweckt.



Das "furchterregende Steinfeld" im Warsteiner Bikepark merkt man mit dem Prime jedenfalls nicht....


----------



## Kharma (4. November 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> 29" und in der Vergangenheit den stabileren Rohrsatz.



Was hat die Radgröße mit der Bikeparkmöglichkeit zu tun?
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will nicht stänkern, aber ich hatte viel spaß mit meinem 2016er Spitfire in Leogang und 26". Vermisst habe ich da nichts und vorher bin ich jahrelang ein Rotwild E1 mit 170/175mm gefahren.
Okay, vorne fahr ich jetzt 27,5, aber ich hätte auch keine Probleme mit 26 gehabt.

Und die Rohrsätze sind doch nicht schlechter oder weicher geworden, oder?
Zumindest habe ich nichts negatives gelesen...


----------



## DAKAY (4. November 2016)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Prime im Einsatz ;-)


Kann das mal jemand als Foto des Tages anmelden?


----------



## vitaminc (4. November 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Was hat die Radgröße mit der Bikeparkmöglichkeit zu tun?
> Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will nicht stänkern, aber ich hatte viel spaß mit meinem 2016er Spitfire in Leogang und 26". Vermisst habe ich da nichts und vorher bin ich jahrelang ein Rotwild E1 mit 170/175mm gefahren.
> Okay, vorne fahr ich jetzt 27,5, aber ich hätte auch keine Probleme mit 26 gehabt.
> 
> ...



Kam vielleicht etwas falsch rüber, ich persönlich schließe alle 27,5" Räder aus, egal ob Bikepark oder nicht. 
@f00f liebäugelt ebenfalls mit 29", wenn also Bikepark, dann würde ich das Phantom dahingehend ausschließen, und wenn es dann letztendlich nur noch darum geht ob Spitfire oder Prime, warum dann nicht gleich das Prime, wäre der größere Schritt weg vom Coal.

Also jetzt 2017 ist Banshee bei Hydroforming angekommt, keine Ahnung wie sich das nun zu den Vorjahresmodellen in Sachen Stabilität unterscheidet. Zuvor jedenfalls hatte das Rune/Prime einen andere/dickeren Rohrsatz als das Spitfire/Phantom.


----------



## freetourer (4. November 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen: Das Prime 2017 hat an Gewicht verloren, mir ist noch niemand bekannt der es probegefahren ist weil es nämlich noch nicht ausgeliefert wurde. Hab im anderen Forum gelesen dass die ersten Exemplare demnächst in USA ankommen. D.h. gleiche Hinterbauperformance bei weniger Gewicht könnte sich durchaus auf ein agileres/spritzigeres Verhalten auswirken. Wenn auch mal Bikepark interessant ist, dann würde ich keine Sekunde über ein Phantom oder Spitfire nachdenken, sondern das Prime auf Papier favorisieren.



Die angeblichen 400g Gewichtsersparnis merkt doch kein Mensch. Kann man sich ja auch easy ausrechnen wie hoch der prozentuale Anteil an der Gesamtmasse ist.

Das Gewicht wird nachher eh über die Anbauteile gemacht -wer bei Banshee noch großartig Gewichte mit den Rädern anderer Hersteller vergleicht hat irgendwie auch die Philosophie der Marke nicht verstanden.

Ob sich ein Prime eher vortriebsorientiert und spritzig fährt entscheidet nachher der Aufbau und eben die Geo - wie weiter oben von mir beschrieben.


----------



## vitaminc (4. November 2016)

naja, als Ausgangssituation 400gr mehr oder weniger, ich denke das macht durchaus einen Unterschied. Die 400gr stecke ich persönlich lieber in haltbare Anbauteile.


----------



## f00f (4. November 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> ... und wenn es dann letztendlich nur noch darum geht ob Spitfire oder Prime, warum dann nicht gleich das Prime, wäre der größere Schritt weg vom Coal.



Treffer! Das ist einer meiner Hintergedanken: wenn schon weg vom Coal, dann gleich richtig und zum 29er greifen. Außerdem habe ich auch noch das BFe und das ist näher am Spitty als am Prime.


----------



## NoStyle (4. November 2016)

Ich könnte nochwas sagen, aber ich mach´s kurz: Pack Coal und BFe ins Auto und ab zu Bernhard und Spitfire, Phantom und Prime Probefahren! Nur dann kann man 29 vs. 27.5 abgleichen und feststellen was man nur "braucht" vs. was man gerne "hätte". Alles andere ist graue Theorie ...


----------



## Frorider86 (4. November 2016)

SOO...dann möchte ich auch mal wieder etwas kund tun 

Halloween @ Bikepark Hürtgenwald

Erste Testfahrt:




Ja wo isse denn...die Landung?!




Hetzjagd: Darkside vs. Rune





...zum Abschluss dann doch wieder mit freier Sicht



Fazit: So ne Maske ist zwar lustig, aber bedeutet: Taktischer Blindflug..Sichtfeld auf geschätzt 30% reduziert  

Bilder vom @peterpain = http://tobbih.de/ = https://www.facebook.com/TobbiH.foto.manipulation?ref=ts&fref=ts

Ah ja...und noch eine Inventur im Keller gemacht 



Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (4. November 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich könnte nochwas sagen, aber ich mach´s kurz: Pack Coal und BFe ins Auto und ab zu Bernhard und Spitfire, Phantom und Prime Probefahren! Nur dann kann man 29 vs. 27.5 abgleichen und feststellen was man nur "braucht" vs. was man gerne "hätte". Alles andere ist graue Theorie ...



ich würde das tatsächlich auch so machen, vorher aber informieren ob denn die Modelle als 2017er bereits als Testbikes vorhanden sind.


----------



## 21XC12 (4. November 2016)

War zwar schonmal, aber wegen der "Spitfire und Bikepark" Unterhaltung passt das ganz gut an der Stelle.

-From The Front Door- AZIZ

Also ich glaube Prime und Spitfire sind da beide sehr gut geeignet. Denke die persönliche Vorliebe für eine bestimmte Laufradgröße und Geometrie ist letztlich entschiedent. Aber grundsätzlich würde ich sagen das nichts mit dem einen geht was auch nicht mit dem anderen geht ... oder so ähnlich.


----------



## NoStyle (5. November 2016)

Auf FB tauchen die ersten neuen Online-Bilder der MY17 Bike auf:

Prime:





Rune:





Phantom:





Spitfire:


----------



## JDEM (6. November 2016)

Mit ordentlicher Gabel, nur der Kolben vom Dämpfer passt nicht mehr dazu


----------



## MK_79 (6. November 2016)

Das rot ist wirklich super, ich hatte mir das fürs Rune oder Spitfire gewünscht.


----------



## maniac66 (6. November 2016)

Schnappschuss mit dem Handy von Heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (6. November 2016)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Das rot ist wirklich super, ich hatte mir das fürs Rune oder Spitfire gewünscht.


 
Ich find das rot mittlerweile auch ganz schick, aber würde gerne neue Decals drauf haben.


----------



## snakeu (6. November 2016)

Thema Farbe...Unikat Prime blau Eloxal
würde mich davon trennen (müssen)  siehe Bikemarkt


----------



## 21XC12 (7. November 2016)

Krass!! Noch nie gesehen so ein eloxiertes Banshee. Warum musst du es abgeben?


----------



## f00f (7. November 2016)

Hottest News (von Bernhard abgesegnet), damit ich hier auch mal was beitrage:

das Prime ist ab Donnerstag für 1599€ vorerst nur mit Rock Shox Monarch Plus verfügbar, das Spitfire ab ca. Mitte Dezember.


----------



## MK_79 (7. November 2016)

snakeu schrieb:


> Thema Farbe...Unikat Prime blau Eloxal
> würde mich davon trennen (müssen)  siehe Bikemarkt




Brutal gut


----------



## snakeu (8. November 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Krass!! Noch nie gesehen so ein eloxiertes Banshee. Warum musst du es abgeben?


War mir immer ein bissl zu klein, bin 1,92m. Und hab noch andere Bikes. Aber finds auch sehr ansprechend und zögere noch mit dem Verkauf...


----------



## Jussi (9. November 2016)

Zum Glück nicht nur bullshitamerikawahlkampfpräsidentengelaber auf FB....

Banshee 2017!!


----------



## Jussi (9. November 2016)




----------



## grey (9. November 2016)

Das orange DS sieht aus wie ein ausgeblichenes 2014er.


----------



## Kharma (9. November 2016)

Eyyy, wo sind den die Spitfires


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (9. November 2016)

Glaub ich verklopp mein Prime und hol mir das neue!


----------



## RoastRider (9. November 2016)

Need 4 Spittfires... Ich will wissen, wie das hellblaue als Komplettrad aussieht!


----------



## Dakeyras (9. November 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> Need 4 Spittfires... Ich will wissen, wie das hellblaue als Komplettrad aussieht!


+1

Kann das bitte wer posten wenns online ist. Hab kein Facebook... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Masberg (9. November 2016)

grey schrieb:


> Das orange DS sieht aus wie ein ausgeblichenes 2014er.


hätte das DS-orange gerne auch am prime gesehen. Farbenfroh, solange es nicht rot ist - ist mir lieber.
Das prime orange ist aber schon eine Nummer; und da weder schwarz noch raw Farben meiner Wahl sind, muss ich mir das mit dem Neukauf doch noch mal sehr überlegen - obwohl ich so gerne zuschlagen würde.


----------



## kRoNiC (9. November 2016)

Das Blau vom Legend am Rune wäre geil


----------



## BoulderTom (9. November 2016)

Bei mir steht erstmalig ein Banshee Kauf an. Wie RAW ist denn bei Banshee RAW? Völlig unbehandelt, gebürstet oder lackiert? Leider kann man das auf den Bildern nicht erkennen.


----------



## DAKAY (9. November 2016)

BoulderTom schrieb:


> Bei mir steht erstmalig ein Banshee Kauf an. Wie RAW ist denn bei Banshee RAW? Völlig unbehandelt, gebürstet oder lackiert? Leider kann man das auf den Bildern nicht erkennen.


Ist klar überlackiert.


----------



## 21XC12 (9. November 2016)

Das Darkside in raw mit dem schwarzen Fox Fahrwerk ist geil. So ne schwarze 40 kommt geil. Aber auch das Prime macht ne gute Figur. Einfach geil die Bikes.


----------



## 21XC12 (9. November 2016)

BoulderTom schrieb:


> Bei mir steht erstmalig ein Banshee Kauf an.


Willkommen im Club


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. November 2016)

snakeu schrieb:


> War mir immer ein bissl zu klein, bin 1,92m. Und hab noch andere Bikes. Aber finds auch sehr ansprechend und zögere noch mit dem Verkauf...



Was ist das für eine Größe ?
Für 1,92 doch viel zu klein.


----------



## BoulderTom (9. November 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club


----------



## f00f (10. November 2016)

Apropos Größe beim Prime, wenn wir schon beim Thema sind 

Was würdet ihr mit 175 cm und relativ langen Beinen fahren? Beim Coal beträgt der Abstand von Oberkante Sattel bis zum Pedal ca. 89 cm, wenn man für die Schuhe 3 cm abzieht, habe ich also ca. 86 cm Schrittlänge.

Das Coal in M hat Reach 430 mm, Stack 592 mm, 1178 mm Radstand und ich habe einen Vorbau mit 55 mm montiert – so passt's ganz gut, kürzer darf es insgesamt nicht sein, es könnte ruhig auch noch einen Zentimeter länger sein.

Ein Prime in M wäre im Reach aber gut 1 cm kürzer und hat einen viel höheren Stack. Daher befürchte ich, dass mir M zu kurz ist und L mit einem kürzeren Vorbau besser passen könnte, aber das ist dann schon ein langes Schiff vom Radstand her.

Was meint ihr? Welche Größe(n) soll ich bei Bernhard zur Probefahrt anfragen?


----------



## Masberg (10. November 2016)

beide?


----------



## NoStyle (10. November 2016)

f00f schrieb:


> ... Was meint ihr? Welche Größe(n) soll ich bei Bernhard zur Probefahrt anfragen?


Wenn möglich beide!!! Bin beim Spitfire von M auf L gewechselt und habe das nie bereut. Bin 180cm groß, mit 84cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## f00f (10. November 2016)

Die Idee mit L scheint also nicht zu abwegig zu sein, habe mal beide Größen angefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (11. November 2016)

Mein Junior is wie ich... er liebt Schnee und sein "Bänsi Radl". 





Die Nerven vom Papa werden allerdings, seitdem er die Beine hebt und auf Teufel komm raus die Straße bergab flitzt, ziemlich überstrapaziert....


----------



## frogmatic (11. November 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Die Nerven vom Papa werden allerdings, seitdem er die Beine hebt und auf Teufel komm raus die Straße bergab flitzt, ziemlich überstrapaziert....


Vollkommen kopflose Gesellen, diese biker...
Aber warum soll es uns besser gehen als unseren Eltern?


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. November 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Vollkommen kopflose Gesellen, diese biker...




Tja... aber besser er lernt's jetzt so richtig und tut sich später weniger weh. So die Hoffnung. Sein Bänsi wird ihm helfen.


----------



## teatimetom (11. November 2016)

f00f schrieb:


> Apropos Größe beim Prime, wenn wir schon beim Thema sind
> 
> Was würdet ihr mit 175 cm und relativ langen Beinen fahren? Beim Coal beträgt der Abstand von Oberkante Sattel bis zum Pedal ca. 89 cm, wenn man für die Schuhe 3 cm abzieht, habe ich also ca. 86 cm Schrittlänge.
> 
> ...


Was es zu bedenken gäbe:

Fahre jetzt seit einigen jahren ein Prime in L, 1,85m, und denke auch darüber nach ein XL zu fahren...

Allerdings:
laut Keith Scott fährt sich ein 29er eh grösser als ein 27,5.. 
und Radstand ist irgendwann kritisch .. 
muss man echt mal probefahren


----------



## Jussi (11. November 2016)

@GrazerTourer 
Das ist der Anfang! Hier der kleine vom Kumpel bei uns im Trailpark.


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. November 2016)

Ziemlich cooler Knirps!!


----------



## teatimetom (11. November 2016)

seit vier Jahren sind wir ein Paar


----------



## MK_79 (12. November 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Mein Junior is wie ich... er liebt Schnee und sein "Bänsi Radl".
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 545548
> 
> Die Nerven vom Papa werden allerdings, seitdem er die Beine hebt und auf Teufel komm raus die Straße bergab flitzt, ziemlich überstrapaziert....





Sehr cool dein Schlumpf. Das selbe hier. Wo die Räder stehen ist seit langen bekannt  und seit das Wutsch da ist gibt es nur noch Vollgas.
Mein altes Skateboard scheint auch ganz interessant zu sein.

Schön wenn die kleinen so abgehen.


----------



## rabidi (14. November 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Mein Junior is wie ich... er liebt Schnee und sein "Bänsi Radl".
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 545548
> 
> Die Nerven vom Papa werden allerdings, seitdem er die Beine hebt und auf Teufel komm raus die Straße bergab flitzt, ziemlich überstrapaziert....



So hat meiner auch angefangen...14 Jahre später sieht's dann so aus...





Und hier mein Rune das bald von nem gelben 2017er abgelöst wird.


----------



## svenson69 (15. November 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Ich suche gerade ein Bruder für mein Rune und eventuell soll es ein Spitfire,ein Darkside oder auch Legend werden.
> Möchte sich vielleicht jemand gerade oder zum Jahreswechsel von seinem in GR.M 27,5 trennen?Rahmen sowie auch als Komplettbike.Farbe bin ich offen für alles.



Darkside geht auch in L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (15. November 2016)




----------



## DC. (15. November 2016)

...und schon isses im bikemarkt


----------



## JDEM (15. November 2016)

Ja, vll kommt ja ein neues Prime...


----------



## 21XC12 (16. November 2016)

Endlich draußen!


----------



## Kharma (16. November 2016)

Öhm...öhm...öhm... wat iss'n dit?


----------



## NoStyle (16. November 2016)

@21XC12 : Ich nehme an das war mal in Deinem Körper, oder? If so - hoffentlich bist Du gut davon genesen.


----------



## Braitax (16. November 2016)

Sieht nach Schlüsselbein aus


----------



## ar_jay (16. November 2016)

dann drück ich mal die Daumen das alles gut verheilt ist


----------



## 21XC12 (16. November 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Öhm...öhm...öhm... wat iss'n dit?


Ja, @Braitax hat's erkannt. Schlüsselbein! Einige kennen die Geschichte vielleicht noch. Hab mir das Schlüsselbein letztes im Frühjahr 2015 gebrochen und dann im Sommer 2015 direkt nochmal. Die Platte war verbogen. Die kommt jetzt als Souvenir an den Schlüsselbund. War die ganze Saison mit dieser verbogenen Platte unterwegs. Bin froh das die raus ist, weil ich schon ein wenig Kopfkino hatte. Jetzt kann 2017 kommen. 

DANKE AN ALLE FÜR DIE GENESUNGSWÜNSCHE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (16. November 2016)

Wow, ja dann alles gute für die Zukunft! Cooler Schlüsselanhänger btw.


----------



## 21XC12 (16. November 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Wow, ja dann alles gute für die Zukunft! Cooler Schlüsselanhänger btw.


Danke dir auch! Und mit dem Schlüsselanhänger ... Cool ist er zwar, aber - glaub mir - so einen brauch/will keine Sau!


----------



## Kharma (16. November 2016)

Nicht unter den Umständen...


----------



## andrewam (19. November 2016)

Nebenbei noch eine Info für Schweizer Banshee kunden. In der Schweiz bei Magmabike (offizieller Importeur) werden die 17er Banshees um 100Chf teurer. Also genau das gegenteil von deutschland. Wieso genau das so ist kann ich nicht sagen aber finds ein bisschen unverschämt.. 
Preis für einen Rahmen ohne Dämpfer 1800chf

Ich han für mein fabrikneues Bronson vom Händler 2800 bezahlt mit einem Dämpfer der im aftermarkt schon 800 kostet.. wieso sollte ich mir da noch ein Banshee holen?

Dazu kommt noch das Banshee in CH nur im kt. Jura bezogen werden können. Es gibt keine Händler und die gab es auch nie


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. November 2016)

ich fand deinen für 1700 ohne Dämpfer schon teuer....


----------



## 21XC12 (19. November 2016)

Einfach in Deutschland kaufen und sich an der Grenze nicht erwischen lassen!  Aber hast natürlich Recht. Ist schon ärgerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrewam (19. November 2016)

Ja also das mit in Deutschland kaufen wäre wohl die beste option


----------



## trailterror (19. November 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> wieso sollte ich mir da noch ein Banshee holen?



Weil es vermutlich kein deut schlechter ist ein als SC  

Bei manch einem spielt bestimmt auch die unterstützung einer gewissen firmenphilosophie ne rolle...


----------



## andrewam (19. November 2016)

Wenn ich für einen 800-1000g leichteren Rahmen nur 200euro mehr bezahle ist die Frage durchaus berechtigt


----------



## MK_79 (20. November 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Wenn ich für einen 800-1000g leichteren Rahmen nur 200euro mehr bezahle ist die Frage durchaus berechtigt


Ist der Rahmen mit Dämpfer wirklich soviel leichter?


----------



## iceis (20. November 2016)

Ist in der Schweiz nicht der Lebenstandard höher und der Preis evtl. doch irgendwie gerechtfertigt?  xD


----------



## andrewam (20. November 2016)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Ist der Rahmen mit Dämpfer wirklich soviel leichter?



Zitat: Rune 2017 Größe M wiegt mit Ausfallende/Achse/Schrauben etc. 3,25 KG (ohne Dämpfer).<br />Gewogen von everyday26.

Das Bronson wiegt ohne Dämpfer 2,4kg und das alte Spitfire dann wohl mindestens 3,5Kg (2016 ohne hydroforming) mit ausfallenden ohne dämpfer also 1,1kg leichter

Und nur um das klar zu stellen. Das Spitfire hat echt spass gemacht und ich würde es definitiv weiterempfehlen


----------



## trailterror (20. November 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Wenn ich für einen 800-1000g leichteren Rahmen nur 200euro mehr bezahle ist die Frage durchaus berechtigt



Wenn das rahmengewicht eine der obersten prioritäten ist, dann macht der wechsel schon sinn.

Dafür musst du beim bronson dann z.bsp auf die möglichkeit der geometrieverstellung verzichten..

Beide rahmen haben im direkten vergleich sicherlich vor- und nachteile..

Ist ganz einfach eine abwägung der persönlichen präferenzen...Gibt gründe für und gegen SC, ebenso bei Banshee


----------



## Pure_Power (20. November 2016)

Um mal wieder dem Titel dieses Threads gerecht zu werden:




Dieses Mal habe ich auch vor, es "wirklich" zu fahren.


----------



## 21XC12 (20. November 2016)

Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ... 

Ist das noch der alte Rahmen oder hast du dir den gleichen wieder neu gekauft? Du bist der Hammer!!!  Den Text unterm Bild hast du gut kaschiert. Welcome back!!


----------



## Pure_Power (20. November 2016)

Ja, hatte meinen aufgebauten aber ungefahrenen 2015er Darkside Rahmen verkauft, das Ganze dann irgendwie doch bereut und mir einen neuen Rahmen bestellt...  "Weg" war ich ja nie, Legend und Spitfire sind ja auch noch da, wobei im Februar/März ein MY2017 Spitfire kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (20. November 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Das Bronson wiegt ohne Dämpfer 2,4kg und das alte Spitfire dann wohl mindestens 3,5Kg (2016 ohne hydroforming) mit ausfallenden ohne dämpfer also 1,1kg leichter



Das "alte" Spiti wiegt komplett eher 3,3 KG ohne Dämpfer. Das 2017er sollte unter 3 KG gehen. Das wären dann ~ 500g mehr zu deinem Carbon Bronson.

Immer noch kein Leichtgewicht, aber das ist auch gut so. Denke das Verhältnis ist dann ganz gut getroffen.


----------



## 21XC12 (20. November 2016)

@Pure_Power 
Und wie baust du es auf? Singlecrown oder wieder Doppelbrücke? Wird bestimmt wieder ein geiler Aufbau. Bin gespannt!


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. November 2016)

Hallo Jungs,
ich lebe auch noch  und mein Banshee ebenfalls, Bilder sind schon vom 6.11.2016 (1. Schnee des Jahres).
Aktuell ist die Gabel mal wieder bei Fox, nach 8 Monaten ist die nagelneue Talas 5 Einheit schon wieder defekt


----------



## san_andreas (23. November 2016)

Lass das Talas rausschmeißen.


----------



## cornholio_83 (24. November 2016)

Falls jemand interesse hat, mein Prime in XL mit Steuersatz und CC DB AIR CS wird die nächsten
Tage auch in den Bikemarkt gehen.
Wurde 9 Monate auf Hometrails gefahren, Unterrohr und Scheuerstellen waren mit Folie abgeklebt
die Kettenstreben mit Slabber tape.


----------



## vitaminc (24. November 2016)

@cornholio_83
Schönes Prime, und was kommt jetzt?


----------



## COLKURTZ (25. November 2016)

@cornholio_83
Schönes Prime....und schönes Naheland!


----------



## cornholio_83 (25. November 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @cornholio_83
> Schönes Prime, und was kommt jetzt?


Bin noch am ausprobieren
Das prime ist auf jeden fall ein geiles rad ist aber doch ganz schön schwer geworden und ich wollte eig. Ein leichtes 29er mit dem man auch mal einen marathon fahren kann deshalb gibts entweder ein Hightower oder ripley


----------



## martin82 (27. November 2016)

Gestern nochmal die trockengeföhnten Trails zelebriert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (1. Dezember 2016)

Auf mtbr.com schlagen die ersten Aufbauten auf ...


----------



## san_andreas (1. Dezember 2016)

Geil !
Sind das Plus-Laufräder ?


----------



## trailterror (1. Dezember 2016)

Mmhh.

Die traktoren optik find ich nicht so pralle.

Ist das der chromag sattel?


----------



## Jussi (1. Dezember 2016)

Wenn ich nicht schon ein Rune hätte wäre ich mir jetzt sicher nie eins zu kaufen... (wo ist der kotz smiley)


----------



## Jussi (1. Dezember 2016)

Nur mal zum Vergleich:


----------



## JDEM (1. Dezember 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Geil !
> Sind das Plus-Laufräder ?


 
zum Glück nicht... Carbonfelgen und normale Reifen!

Ich find es ganz cool, nur ein paar farbliche Akzente passen nicht zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (1. Dezember 2016)

Den Laufradsatz mit den Ballonreifen find ich jetzt auch nicht so passend. Im Übrigen finde ich es geil. Eine Felge die nicht so hoch baut und schon würde es besser aussehen. Sieht aus wie Carbonfelgen aus Fernost.


----------



## Jussi (1. Dezember 2016)

Ja die Felgen versauen es. Der Rahmen ist ja schön!


----------



## NoStyle (1. Dezember 2016)

Die Laufräder, mit den brachialen Carbon-Felgen, gefallen mir auch nicht. Dazu weiss ich nicht, was ich von den RockShox-Dämpfern halten soll. Aber die überarbeiteten Rahmen finde ich schon schick ...


----------



## Livanh (1. Dezember 2016)

Diese komischen Riesenfelgen sehen irgendwie immer etwas bescheiden aus.

Finde die neuen Rahmen ansich schöner, nur der Hinterbau passt imo nicht mehr ganz zu gut zum Hauptrahmen.

Komisch irgendwie dass es doch keine Gewichtsersparnis gab. Der Hauptrahmen und die Ausfallenden sollten doch leichter sein. Sehen zumindest so aus. Kein Kommentar von Keith dazu ist auch irgendwie komisch. Nicht wirklich tragisch, aber schön wärs schon gewesen.


----------



## saufraz (1. Dezember 2016)

Das sind vermutlich Derby Carbon Felgen. Auch wenn´s optisch schönere gibt, die Felgen sind der Hammer! Mit der Reifenkombi


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. Dezember 2016)

Find den Rahmen optisch schlimmer als die Felgen. ..


----------



## 21XC12 (1. Dezember 2016)

So unterschielich die Geschmäcker doch sind ...


----------



## san_andreas (1. Dezember 2016)

Die Decals kann man doch abziehen, dachte ich.


----------



## DAKAY (1. Dezember 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mmhh.
> 
> Die traktoren optik find ich nicht so pralle.
> 
> Ist das der chromag sattel?


Sattel ist von Charge



saufraz schrieb:


> Das sind vermutlich Derby Carbon Felgen. Auch wenn´s optisch schönere gibt, die Felgen sind der Hammer! Mit der Reifenkombi


Finde die Felgen eigentlich geil, aber zu dem Rahmen passen sie irgendwie nicht. 
Würden an ´nem schwarzen 16er sicher besser ausschauen.


----------



## jammerlappen (1. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (1. Dezember 2016)

26"-China-Traktor-Optik kann ich auch


----------



## DC. (2. Dezember 2016)

xtccc schrieb:


> 26"-China-Traktor-Optik kann ich auch


Die Felgen erinnern mich immer an die alten Double Track, die 2004 gefühlt an jedem zweiten Banshee verbaut waren


----------



## saufraz (2. Dezember 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Finde die Felgen eigentlich geil, aber zu dem Rahmen passen sie irgendwie nicht.
> Würden an ´nem schwarzen 16er sicher besser ausschauen.



Ah ich denk die passen auch an ein 17er Rune in schwarz

 . Hab die aufm 15er Spitfire, das ist ja auch schlanker...


----------



## US. (2. Dezember 2016)

Noch ein Bekenntnis zur Traktoroptik (2016er Rune in L)


----------



## faz99 (2. Dezember 2016)

was sind denn das für felgen? gibts da nen link zu?


----------



## xtccc (2. Dezember 2016)

https://www.lightbicycle.com/carbon-mountain-bike/carbon-mountain-bike-rim


----------



## Kauboi (2. Dezember 2016)

Ich war mal wieder auf der everyday26 Page und darf sagen, dass mir die Farben für 2016 mehr zusagen. Insofern bin ich froh mein Darkside vor knapp zwei Monaten angeschafft zu haben. Das soll jetzt aber nicht als generelle Kritik an Banshee verstanden werden! Für mich immer noch die besten aller Bikes, Farben sind ja bekanntlich Geschmacksache. 

@Jussi,

teilst Du mir Deine Bezugsquelle zu den Fox Gabeldecals mit?


----------



## Kauboi (2. Dezember 2016)

....noch eins....


----------



## iceis (2. Dezember 2016)

Wieso eigentlich Traktoroptik?
Ich seh nirgends einen Zusammenhang, aber vielleicht klärt mich mal jemand auf und bildet mich somit weiter xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (2. Dezember 2016)

faz99 schrieb:


> was sind denn das für felgen? gibts da nen link zu?



Es sind keine Light-Bicycle, sondern diese hier:
http://www.carbonalbike.com/carbon-...for-am-fr-enduro-mtb-tubeless-compatible.html


----------



## saufraz (2. Dezember 2016)

faz99 schrieb:


> was sind denn das für felgen? gibts da nen link zu?


Wenn Du die von mir meinst das sind diese hier:
http://www.shop.derbyrims.com/product.sc?productId=18&categoryId=4



iceis schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich Traktoroptik?
> Ich seh nirgends einen Zusammenhang, aber vielleicht klärt mich mal jemand auf und bildet mich somit weiter xD


Traktoroptik wegen der breiten, relativ hohen Felgen...


----------



## iceis (2. Dezember 2016)

saufraz schrieb:


> Wenn Du die von mir meinst das sind diese hier:
> http://www.shop.derbyrims.com/product.sc?productId=18&categoryId=4
> 
> 
> Traktoroptik wegen der breiten, relativ hohen Felgen...



und wenn sie flacher sind heißts, sind doch nicht steif genug hahaha...man man man


----------



## Jussi (2. Dezember 2016)

@Kauboi 
Das von mir gepostete Rune war nicht meins. 
Ich hatte damals aber auch die Decals der 36er geändert waren von User Schneidwerk, die Farbe passte leider nicht so ganz. Die Qualität war aber top!

Hier meins, letzte Saison.


----------



## Placek (2. Dezember 2016)

Kauboi schrieb:


> ....noch eins....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 551577


Und was ist das sattel? SqLab?


----------



## Kauboi (2. Dezember 2016)

Ja, ist ein SqLab , 
thx für die Info Jussi.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/SQlab/611-active-MTB-TiTube-Sattel-p38589/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (2. Dezember 2016)

faz99 schrieb:


> was sind denn das für felgen? gibts da nen link zu?


Was ist mit dem Hinterrad los?


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. Dezember 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Hinterrad los?


----------



## DAKAY (2. Dezember 2016)

Schaut total verschoben aus, ist wohl die Perspektive.


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. Dezember 2016)

Weiss noch nichtmal welches Bike du meinst


----------



## iceis (2. Dezember 2016)

haha ich auch nicht, wir bitten um Aufklärung^^


----------



## DAKAY (3. Dezember 2016)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Weiss noch nichtmal welches Bike du meinst


Weil ich den falschen Post zitiert habe 
Das hier:




Im übrigen sehr geil.


----------



## robser (3. Dezember 2016)




----------



## 21XC12 (3. Dezember 2016)

An die Optik von + Reifen muss ich mich noch gewöhnen. Die Rohre vom Rune sind noch etwas dicker und dann sieht es noch ganz okay aus, aber bei den 17 Modellen sind die Rohre von manchen Modellen schon viel dünner. Dann sieht das mit + Reifen nicht so stimmig aus.


----------



## dennis.haag (3. Dezember 2016)




----------



## NoStyle (3. Dezember 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> An die Optik von + Reifen muss ich mich noch gewöhnen. Die Rohre vom Rune sind noch etwas dicker und dann sieht es noch ganz okay aus, aber bei den 17 Modellen sind die Rohre von manchen Modellen schon viel dünner. Dann sieht das mit + Reifen nicht so stimmig aus.


Es fährt doch keiner Plus-Reifen, oder? Die dicke Laufrad-Optik entsteht eigentlich durch die breiten und hoch bauenden Felgen ... ?!?
Andererseits sieht ein filigraner Stahlrahmen mit 2.4/2.5er Bereifung auch nicht unstimmig aus, finde ich ... 

@dennis.haag : Ist das jetzt ein Rune oder Prime? 
Ich mag Black-Ano ja eigentlich sehr gerne - leicht, kratzfest - und wirkt wie Carbon mit Schweißnähten. Aber irgendwie fehlen mir doch die Decal-Applikationen ... hmm ... vielleicht doch mal Farbe oder Raw ... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (3. Dezember 2016)

^das ist doch kein +

das ist+








NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich mag Black-Ano ja eigentlich sehr gerne - leicht, kratzfest - und wirkt wie Carbon mit Schweißnähten. Aber irgendwie fehlen mir doch die Decal-Applikationen ... hmm ... vielleicht doch mal Farbe oder Raw ... ?


Decals kann man sich ja schön bunt machen lassen, kommt auf b-a auch geil.


----------



## iceis (3. Dezember 2016)

@NoStyle 
User @US. hat da Maxxis Rekon+ 2,8" drauf
besonders Schwer sind die nicht, Maxxis sagt 780g für 3c und 825g für dual
Wie fährt sichs damit?

Ein Durchschlag und der Reifen ist geschlitzt, bei dem Gewicht mit der breite kann die Karkasse ja nur dünn sein.


----------



## dennis.haag (3. Dezember 2016)

Ist nen 2017er Rune, die decals sind in schwarz glänzend. Schwarz geht halt eigentlich immer und wie schon erwähnt, decals kann man sich ja bestimmt irgendwo her organisieren


----------



## Custom Waidler (3. Dezember 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> An die Optik von + Reifen muss ich mich noch gewöhnen. Die Rohre vom Rune sind noch etwas dicker und dann sieht es noch ganz okay aus, aber bei den 17 Modellen sind die Rohre von manchen Modellen schon viel dünner. Dann sieht das mit + Reifen nicht so stimmig aus.



Und was sagt uns das?
Das man nicht immer mit allem mitziehen soll was die Bikeindustrie will!


----------



## US. (3. Dezember 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> User @US. hat da Maxxis Rekon+ 2,8" drauf
> besonders Schwer sind die nicht, Maxxis sagt 780g für 3c und 825g für dual
> Wie fährt sichs damit?
> ...



Hi,

ja das sind Rekon+ mit gut 800g. Das Gänze ist ein Versuch. Sonst fahr ich Reifen mit mind. 1000g. Zuletzt vorne den Magic Mary 2,5 2-ply mit 1450g.

Bis jetzt bin ich sehr angetan von den Rekons. Ich hab noch Chuck Noris als Durchschlagschutz montiert.

Es hält, am Vorderrad fahr ich 1,0 und hinten 1,2 bar. Kein Burping. Lässt sich sogar problemlos ohne Milch fahren.

Grip ist grandios sofern es kein tiefer Boden ist. Und es ist natürlich ein ganz eigenes Fahrgefühl wie in Watte gepackt. Der Unterschied wird klar wenn man wieder auf Normalreifen mit schmaler Felgen wechselt. Ich möchte das Gerüttel und die Schläge eigentlich nicht mehr haben. Bringt mir fürs Fahrerlebnis eher wenig. Mehr Präzision verspür ich beim dem Geschüttelt auch nicht.

Plus fühlt sich etwas langsamer und smoother an.


Ob das auf wirklich felsigen Strecken hält werde ich sehen. Bin gespannt ob das Chuck Norris sich auswirkt.


Falls der Grip nicht reicht, gibt’s auch noch Minion DHF und Highroller in Plus.


----------



## vitaminc (4. Dezember 2016)

US. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja das sind Rekon+ mit gut 800g. Das Gänze ist ein Versuch. Sonst fahr ich Reifen mit mind. 1000g. Zuletzt vorne den Magic Mary 2,5 2-ply mit 1450g.
> 
> ...



Wie ist es wenn man das Bike in die Kurve drückt, wird das mit Plus nicht etwas schwieriger diese auf die Schulterstollen zu legen aufgrund der großen ballonartigen Reifen?

Mein nächster Fully-Rahmen wird definitiv 29" mit 27,5+ Option. So ist man ausreichend flexibel aufgestellt.


----------



## US. (4. Dezember 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Wie ist es wenn man das Bike in die Kurve drückt, wird das mit Plus nicht etwas schwieriger diese auf die Schulterstollen zu legen aufgrund der großen ballonartigen Reifen?
> 
> Mein nächster Fully-Rahmen wird definitiv 29" mit 27,5+ Option. So ist man ausreichend flexibel aufgestellt.



Überhaupt nicht. Die Felgen sind ja ebenfalls breiter. Der Reifen knickt auch nicht weg. Gut, man gibt sicher etwas Handlichkeit auf, aber das tat man schon beim Umstieg von 26“ auf 27,5“ und mit den neuen langen Geometrien.

Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage wie sich 29 zu B Plus verhält.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass auch 29+ noch eine interessante Variante wäre.

Vorteil bei Banshee ist, dass die Plusformate in die jeweiligen Rahmen passen. Also B+ in 27,5 und 29+ in 29“.

Ein Prime mit 160mm und 29+ könnte mir gefallen. Das wird aber noch etwas dauern. Genauso wie die Erkenntnis dass ein 29er nicht zwingend in Geometrie und Federweg kastriert werden muss


----------



## lakekeman (4. Dezember 2016)

Dass ein 800g Reifen(chen) bei 1bar nicht wegknickt ist für mich echt sehr schwer vorstellbar.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde das höchst interessant.

Ich werde das nächste Saison selbst testen müssen mit dem neuen Spiti und ~2,6er Pellen.


----------



## iceis (4. Dezember 2016)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Dass ein 800g Reifen(chen) bei 1bar nicht wegknickt ist für mich echt sehr schwer vorstellbar.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde das höchst interessant.
> 
> Ich werde das nächste Saison selbst testen müssen mit dem neuen Spiti und ~2,6er Pellen.



Dadurch das der Reifen ein viel größeres Volumen hat braucht er nicht so viel Druck um eine gewisse härte zu bekommen.
Z.b. ein Fatbikereifen mit nur 0,6 Bar knickt niemals so leicht weg wie ein 35mm breiter 28" Trekking reifen mit 0,6 Bar.^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (4. Dezember 2016)

Weil ihr hier von den +Reifen so redet,dann kann ich meine frage auch schnell loswerde........
Ist es sinnvoll einen 2.4 bzw. 2.5 Reifen auf Felgen mit einer Maulweite von 35mm zu montieren?
Müsste ja man theoretisch mit sehr niedrigen Luftdruck fahren können oder?


----------



## iceis (4. Dezember 2016)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Weil ihr hier von den +Reifen so redet,dann kann ich meine frage auch schnell loswerde........
> Ist es sinnvoll einen 2.4 bzw. 2.5 Reifen auf Felgen mit einer Maulweite von 35mm zu montieren?
> Müsste ja man theoretisch mit sehr niedrigen Luftdruck fahren können oder?



Wär mal gut zu wissen um wieviel Bar man runter kann wenn die Maulweite 5mm Breiter ist bei gleicher Reifenbreite (sagen wir mal 2,4).
Gibts da kein Diagramm oder so?
Gesehen hab ich sowas noch nicht.


----------



## Masberg (4. Dezember 2016)

.... und wie sich generell die Reifenform dann ändert. ich tippe mal auf geringere Höhe. aber ändern sich dann auch die Abstände der Schulter  stollen?  ändern sich die Platzverältnisse oBen an der Gabel.
Und ab welcher Reifenbreite schleift die Kette ohne Boost am Reifen?


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich fahre das so, Baron/Minion DHR 2,4 auf WTB I35 , was genau braucht ihr?
Druck ca. 2,1 bar: 0,9 vorne,1,2 hinten.
Fahren andere aber auch ohne 35er Felgen 

hier steht auch viel um zuviel OT zu vermeiden...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-b-27-5-midfat-reifenthread.747926/


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Dezember 2016)

Das alte Banshee bewegt und gleich mal die hintere Felge zerstört


----------



## US. (6. Dezember 2016)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Dass ein 800g Reifen(chen) bei 1bar nicht wegknickt ist für mich echt sehr schwer vorstellbar.



Wie von iceis bereits angesprochen, ist 1bar bei einem Plusreifen nicht vergleichbar mit 1bar bei klassischen Reifen. Die Tangentialspannung an der Reifenoberfläche ist beim Plusformat viel größer.



iceis schrieb:


> Wär mal gut zu wissen um wieviel Bar man runter kann wenn die Maulweite 5mm Breiter ist bei gleicher Reifenbreite (sagen wir mal 2,4).



Mit der alten "Kesselformel" lässt sich das abschätzen. Ich hab das mal kalkuliert; waren glaube ich 0,1 bis 0,15bar Minderdruck bei 5mm mehr Maulweite.



Masberg schrieb:


> .... und wie sich generell die Reifenform dann ändert. ich tippe mal auf geringere Höhe. aber ändern sich dann auch die Abstände der Schulter  stollen?  ändern sich die Platzverältnisse oBen an der Gabel.
> Und ab welcher Reifenbreite schleift die Kette ohne Boost am Reifen?



Die Reifenkarkasse ist grundsätzlich kreisrund bei Fahrradreifen sobald mit Druck beaufschlagt. Die unterschiedliche Form entsteht weitgehend durch die Profilanordnung. Bei extremen Felgenbreiten reduziert sich die Höhe. Irgendwann reduziert sich auch wieder die Querschnittsfläche. Die Profilanordnung kann natürlich nur auf einen bestimmten Bereich an Felgenbreiten ausgelegt werden.
Bzgl. Reifenfreigang hilft leider nur probieren und Erfahrungsabgleich. Für Banshee-Bikes gibt's auf mtbr und hier einige User mit Plusreifen und/oder sehr breiten Felgen.
Beim Rune klappt 68mm Karkassenbreite problemlos. Und das ist bereits veritables Plusformt! Dafür brauchts weder Boost Kurbeln noch Boost-Naben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (6. Dezember 2016)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich fahre das so, Baron/Minion DHR 2,4 auf WTB I35 , was genau braucht ihr?
> Druck ca. 2,1 bar: 0,9 vorne,1,2 hinten.
> Fahren andere aber auch ohne 35er Felgen
> 
> ...



Noch einmal kurz OT: Höhe und Breite (Schulterstollen) deiner Reifenkombi auf der i35 wäre super.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2016)

Hat das 2017er Rune jetzt einen Boost Hinterbau mit 148mm ?


----------



## frogmatic (6. Dezember 2016)

Masberg schrieb:


> ich tippe mal auf geringere Höhe.





US. schrieb:


> Bei extremen Felgenbreiten reduziert sich die Höhe.


Ich habe mal drüber nachgedacht - die Karkasse hat ja einen bestimmten Umfang, der (durch unterschiedlichen Umfang ggü. der Felge) die Reifenhöhe bestimmt.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass der Umfang des Reifens als solcher kleiner wird, wenn der Reifen breiter aufgespannt wird. Da ist ja nichts elastisch.

Meine These ist, dass sich die Höhe des Reifens *nicht* ändert


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. Dezember 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hat das 2017er Rune jetzt einen Boost Hinterbau mit 148mm ?


Es wird Ausfallenden mit 148mm geben.


----------



## US. (6. Dezember 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ich habe mal drüber nachgedacht - die Karkasse hat ja einen bestimmten Umfang, der (durch unterschiedlichen Umfang ggü. der Felge) die Reifenhöhe bestimmt.
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass der Umfang des Reifens als solcher kleiner wird, wenn der Reifen breiter aufgespannt wird. Da ist ja nichts elastisch.
> 
> Meine These ist, dass sich die Höhe des Reifens *nicht* ändert



Hallo Frogmatic,

die Höhe des Reifens ist tatsächlich eine Funktion der Felgenbreite. Bei handelsüblichen Felgenbreiten von 20 bis 40mm fällt dies nur nicht auf, da in diesem Bereich die Höhe konstant bleibt.
Aber stell dir einfach einen Reifen vor mit 160mm bead to bead, der auf einer Felge mit 150mm Breite sitzt. der wird flach wie ein Pfannkuchen!
Anbei eine Zusammenstellung über Reifenbreite und -Höhe in Abhängigkeit der Maulweite. Beitrag No. 34.

http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/bead-bead-mtb-tire-measurement-959767.html


----------



## tommi101 (6. Dezember 2016)

dennis.haag schrieb:


>


Hi Dennis...
Ist Dein Rune ein L-Rahmen? Darf ich fragen wie groß Du bist?
Danke...


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Dezember 2016)

@Masberg und die es auch interessiert:
Der Minion DHR II  in 2,4 baut 60mm breit (Karkasse sowie Schulterstollen)und gut 52mm hoch.
Zwischen den Sitzstreben sind 83mm und im Schwingenjoch sind ca.81mm Platz (Schweißnaht ziemlich auf Höhe der Schulterstollen).
Rechts und links je 11mm Luft.
Vom Reifen selbst bis zum oberen Steg der Sitzstreben sind ca. 2cm Platz, kanns nur schätzen da z.Zt. ein Marshguard verbaut ist,passt auf jeden Fall ein ganzer Finger dazwischen.
Ich hatte testweise einen Rekon+  in 2,8 verbaut, der hatte aber" nur" 66mm das war mir dann für Plus und angesichts des Preises zu wenig, 70mm würden noch gut gehen.Zum Vergleich die Magic Mary in 2,35 hatte 64mm.
Ach ja:Ausfallenden 650b
Bike ist ein Spitfire .
Den Baron vorne hab ich nur in der Breite gemessen, 59mm.Hat weniger Volumen als der Minion.Kommt ja auf di
 Gabel an.
Rekon+ passte gut in die Mattoc, in die aktuelle Durolux sowieso. ..


----------



## dennis.haag (6. Dezember 2016)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Hi Dennis...
> Ist Dein Rune ein L-Rahmen? Darf ich fragen wie groß Du bist?
> Danke...


ja klar darfst fragen. 
Größe M bei 1,81m - wollte es etwas kompakter haben.


----------



## tommi101 (6. Dezember 2016)

Danke!
Das lässt hoffen, dass mir bei 1,86m doch noch L passt...allerdings beim Prime/Phantom.


----------



## iceis (6. Dezember 2016)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich fahre das so, Baron/Minion DHR 2,4 auf WTB I35 , was genau braucht ihr?
> Druck ca. 2,1 bar: 0,9 vorne,1,2 hinten.
> Fahren andere aber auch ohne 35er Felgen
> 
> ...



Nehme mal an wo du fährst knallts nicht, also wenn überhaupt dann nur kleine Kanten auf der Strecke wo du diese Drücke fährst, oder bist du so leicht?

Kumpel, ca.78kg, fährt DHR2 2,3" auf 29mm Maulweite (35mm außen - Carbonfelge) und unter 1,7 Bar kann er hinten nicht fahren weils da schon Löcher gab wegen Durchschlag.

Denke die von @US. angegebenen 0,1 - 0,15 Bar die man weniger pro 5mm mehr Felgenbreite fahren kann kommen schon hin.
Zumindest passt das zu den Vergleichen die ein Kumpel und ich haben (fast identisches Körpergewicht, ähnliche Fahrweise auf gleicher Strecke).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Dezember 2016)

@iceis
80kg,Singletrails im Schwarzwald ,Westerwald (und manchmal  Vogesen),da rumpelt es schonmal im Stein und Wurzelfeld.
Fahre den LRS tubeless seit Mai ,
Anzahl der Platten:0
Der Reifen fühlt dich immer noch seeeehr
prall an


----------



## iceis (6. Dezember 2016)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> @iceis
> 80kg,Singletrails im Schwarzwald und Vogesen,da rumpelt es schonmal im Stein und Wurzelfeld.
> Fahre den LRS tubeless seit Mai ,
> Anzahl der Platten:0



Steinfeld ist halt nicht gleich Steinfeld^^
Auf der Strecke bei mir hier, da muss man soviel Druck fahren das man keinen Durchschlag kassieren kann weils schon einige gemeine Kanten hat. Auf die fährt man natürlich nicht gezielt aber wer ne schnelle line wählt die nicht gerade am einfachsten zu fahren ist muss da zwangsläufig vorsorgen beim Druck.
Und man kann auf der Strecke auch lange Glück haben und es passiert dem Reifen erstmal nichts bis man eines Tages feststellt das es doch besser ist mehr zu fahren.
Diese Minimum 1,7 Bar hinten am 2,3" DHR2 vom Kumpel sind auch absolute Untergrenze, eine kleine Abweichung der Ideallinie an bestimmten Stellen und die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist hoch ein Loch im Reifen zu kassieren.


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Dezember 2016)

Was willst du jetzt hören?
So macht halt jeder seine Erfahrungen.
Mein Reifendruck wurde unter höchstwissenschaftlichen labortechnischen Bedingungen mühsam ausdefiniert
Oder soll ich jetzt 0,5 mehr pumpen weil dein Kumpel das auch so fährt


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (6. Dezember 2016)

Iceis hat einfach das krassere Steinfeld, find dich damit ab.
*ironie off


----------



## Pure_Power (6. Dezember 2016)

tl;dr
Bezüglich des Reifendrucks... Es macht halt auch einen Unterschied, ob man mit 5 km/h durch das Steinfeld stolpert, oder mit 50 km/h drüber knallt/fliegt.
#realtalk


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2016)

Da ist das Stolpern aber anspruchsvoller für die Reifen.

Und merkt euch:
jeder von uns fährt das härteste Steinfeld !


----------



## iceis (7. Dezember 2016)

@PORTEX77 
Eben so macht jeder seine Erfahrungen, ich hab halt auch welche.
Es ging mir darum das es unsinnig ist zu denken man könne mit 0,9 Bar vorne und 1,2 Bar hinten fahren nur weil man eine Felge mit 5mm mehr Maulweite fährt als zuvor, wo man z.B. 1,6 vorne und 1,8 hinten hatte.

@san_andreas
Falls du "anspruchsvoller" mit "gefährlicher" für den Reifen gleichsetzt.
Auf meiner Strecke könnte ich mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit und passender Linienwahl auch mit 1,2 Bar hinten ohne Durchschläge/Reifenschäden fahren, daher sage ich, nein Stolperbiken ist nicht überall Anspruchsvoller für den Reifen.

Nein niemand fährt das härteste Steinfeld weil es immer eins geben wird das noch härter ist.


----------



## frogmatic (7. Dezember 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> Nein niemand fährt das härteste Steinfeld weil es immer eins geben wird das *noch härter* ist.


Meins


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. Dezember 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Meins


nein, meins! 

Ich merk bei mir heuer, dass ich weniger Reifen kaputt mache *g* Vielleicht bin ich langsamer geworden oder der Wild Rock'r passt besser zur Flow EX als der High roller 2 oder ich fahre gerade um das bisserl mehr Druck hinten oder oder oder. BTW: vom Michelin Wild Rock’R2 GUM-X Faltreifen in 26x2,3 hinten bin ich echt schwer angetan. Das ist defintiv mein neuer Lieblingshinterreifen. Wenn 1000g oder mehr hinten OK sind, dann ist das eine brachbare Alternative zu diversen Drahtreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (7. Dezember 2016)

@iceis 
hab ich nie so gesagt. Das hast du ins Spiel gebracht mit den 5mm mehr MW proportional zum Druck. 
Und jetzt:back to Top.Alles andere bitte in den Steinfeldthread


----------



## Felger (7. Dezember 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> @PORTEX77
> Eben so macht jeder seine Erfahrungen, ich hab halt auch welche.
> Es ging mir darum das es unsinnig ist zu denken man könne mit 0,9 Bar vorne und 1,2 Bar hinten fahren nur weil man eine Felge mit 5mm mehr Maulweite fährt als zuvor, wo man z.B. 1,6 vorne und 1,8 hinten hatte.
> 
> ...





PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Was willst du jetzt hören?
> So macht halt jeder seine Erfahrungen.
> Mein Reifendruck wurde unter höchstwissenschaftlichen labortechnischen Bedingungen mühsam ausdefiniert
> Oder soll ich jetzt 0,5 mehr pumpen weil dein Kumpel das auch so fährt



die Pumpe bzw das Barometer ist bei eurer Diskussion nicht zu vernachlässigen. Die lügen ziemlich! Die Druckprüfer von z.B. Schwalbe sind da schon genauer


----------



## NoStyle (7. Dezember 2016)

Der/die/das richtige Bar ist immer noch diejenige welches mit netter Bedienung und lecker Getränken - zwecks akkurater Druckbetankung. Ob 1,8 hinten oder 0,9 vorne ist beides gegebenenfalls zu wenig. Apropos Maulweite: Ich kenn da eine, die bekommt die ... ach, lassen wir das, ist Off-Topic ...


----------



## PORTEX77 (7. Dezember 2016)

Sojetzischabbamagut


----------



## iceis (8. Dezember 2016)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> @iceis
> hab ich nie so gesagt. Das hast du ins Spiel gebracht mit den 5mm mehr MW proportional zum Druck.
> Und jetzt:back to Top.Alles andere bitte in den Steinfeldthread



Haha, ja ich hab auch nicht gesagt das du das so gesagt hast, user @US. hatte ja nur eine brauchbare Information geliefert und ich habe kombiniert. 

@Felger
Jo da geb ich dir Recht, hab nen digitalen von Schwalbe und einen Faig, denen trau ich weil sie auch das gleiche anzeigen.

Was los Leute, ich lese "hier ist zu viel OT" heraus...dachte immer die Bansheeleute sind von der Sorte die einfach durchscrollen und ne Seite weiter klicken wenn sie nur Bilder sehen wollen?
Oder sitze ich hier zu locker im Hocker?


----------



## Kharma (8. Dezember 2016)

Die Menge macht das Gift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hombrebauer (8. Dezember 2016)

Da es eine Galerie ist hier mal mein Pahntom...
Ab sofort zu verkaufen im Bikemarkt


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Dezember 2016)

Boa!  Wenn ich nicht ausreichend versorgt wäre würde ich direkt zuschlagen. Preis und Parts sind ja echt top. Das wird sich sicher schnell verkaufen.


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (8. Dezember 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Boa!  Wenn ich nicht ausreichend versorgt wäre würde ich direkt zuschlagen. Preis und Parts sind ja echt top. Das wird sich sicher schnell verkaufen.


Ausreichend ist so ein dehnbarer Begriff [emoji1]


----------



## san_andreas (8. Dezember 2016)

N+1 !


----------



## hombrebauer (9. Dezember 2016)

Danke!! Für meine Begriffe ist es auch ein Top-Rad aber ich versuche schon seit dem Sommer es zu verkaufen... deswegen ist es z.Zt. auch parallel im Ebay. 


21XC12 schrieb:


> Boa!  Wenn ich nicht ausreichend versorgt wäre würde ich direkt zuschlagen. Preis und Parts sind ja echt top. Das wird sich sicher schnell verkaufen.


Ein 29er fehlt ja noch in Deiner respektablen Sammlung...4 Tage hättest Du noch Zeit


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Dezember 2016)

Seid dem Sommer und es hat sich noch kein Käufer gefunden?  Gibt's doch nit!


----------



## svenson69 (9. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Zusammen

Hat hier jemand noch 27,5 x 150mm Ausfallenden übrig?


----------



## jammerlappen (10. Dezember 2016)

The (not so) new kid in town:


----------



## DAKAY (10. Dezember 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> The (not so) new kid in town:


Sehr kühl 
Ich würde entweder auf die purple Sattelklemme (oder die roten Parts) verzichten oder noch was purple (oder noch mehr Farben) dranknallen.


----------



## trailterror (10. Dezember 2016)

Gefällt mir gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (10. Dezember 2016)

Danke, danke! Die bunten parts werden bei Gelegenheit glasperlgestrahlt und silber eloxiert. Für jetzt muss der Status der fahrenden Restekiste reichen!


----------



## san_andreas (10. Dezember 2016)

Hat jemand ein Bild von einem Prime in XL ?


----------



## svenson69 (10. Dezember 2016)

Um die Zeit zu überbrücken bis die restlichen Teile für das Darkside da sind,habe ich mal das Fehlende von meinem Rune übernommen 



 

Geändert wird noch 
-Antrieb auf X01 7-Fach + Absolute Black Kettenblatt
-Laufradsatz 27,5
-Gabel 27,5 ( SC oder DC? )
-Reifen Schwalbe Magic Mary SG vertstar
-Lenker Enve DH Carbon


----------



## KILLERBIKER (10. Dezember 2016)

Servus, was ist eigentlich aus der Headbadge Sammelbestellung geworden? An ein schönes Bike gehört einfach ein Logo mit Substanz.
VGK


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Dezember 2016)

@KILLERBIKER So ein Headbadge wäre echt geil. Ich würde mich einer Bestellung anschließen.

@svenson69 Ein Darkside mit 650B und Singlecrown hört sich interessant an. Eine Dorado würde auch geil passen. Bin gespannt!


----------



## svenson69 (10. Dezember 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @svenson69 Ein Darkside mit 650B und Singlecrown hört sich interessant an. Eine Dorado würde auch geil passen. Bin gespannt!



Fährt das so noch niemand?
Dorado wäre optisch was.aber bei mir auf dem Hometrail sind soviel lose Steine,da würde das nicht lange gut gehn.


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Dezember 2016)

650B und SC hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Also kein Darkside.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Dezember 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Fährt das so noch niemand?
> Dorado wäre optisch was.aber bei mir auf dem Hometrail sind soviel lose Steine,da würde das nicht lange gut gehn.



Achso, geht da die Dorado kaputt ? 


Was wiegt dein Hobel ?


----------



## svenson69 (10. Dezember 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Achso, geht da die Dorado kaputt ?
> 
> 
> Was wiegt dein Hobel ?



Die Standrohre würden da etliches abbekommen

So wie oben,mit den 2.3 Baron 14,2kg.
Wird aber letztendlich bei so knapp 15kg liegen wenn es komplett umgebaut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (10. Dezember 2016)

KILLERBIKER schrieb:


> Servus, was ist eigentlich aus der Headbadge Sammelbestellung geworden? An ein schönes Bike gehört einfach ein Logo mit Substanz.
> VGK


Habe mal nachgefragt. Man ist wohl noch mit dem Onlinebetriebwechseln beschäftigt?!


----------



## DAKAY (10. Dezember 2016)

Kharma schrieb:


> Habe mal nachgefragt. Man ist wohl noch mit dem Onlinebetriebwechseln beschäftigt?!


Oh, wenn da noch was gehen würde, hätte ich auch Interesse.



svenson69 schrieb:


> Die Standrohre würden da etliches abbekommen


Hat dein jetziges Casting schon viele Macken? Mir ist glaube ich noch kein Stein ans Casting geflogen. Wenn dann kommen die Macken von Stürzen und da ist es egal ob die Tauchrohre oben oder unten sind. Die Dorado hat da sogar sogar den Vorteil der Schoner.

Hast du das Rad schon fahren können? Wie empfindest du es im direkten Vergleich zum Rune?


----------



## svenson69 (10. Dezember 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Oh, wenn da noch was gehen würde, hätte ich auch Interesse.
> 
> 
> Hat dein jetziges Casting schon viele Macken? Mir ist glaube ich noch kein Stein ans Casting geflogen. Wenn dann kommen die Macken von Stürzen und da ist es egal ob die Tauchrohre oben oder unten sind. Die Dorado hat da sogar sogar den Vorteil der Schoner.
> ...



Das Risiko geh ich nicht ein.Hab jetzt eh eine 180er Fox wo reinkommt

Könnte es noch nicht fahren.Brauch erst neue Buchsen für den Dämpfer.
Und die ISCG Aufnahme wackelt auch noch,da muss ich auch mal schauen an was das liegt.Die Kurbel ist eigentlich fest,da wackelt nix.Aber das Teil mit der Aufnahme lässt sich vor und zurück bewegen
Hat hier jemand ein GXP Lager verbaut und könnte mir mal sagen wieviel Spacer auf welche Seite gehören?


----------



## Kharma (10. Dezember 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Oh, wenn da noch was gehen würde, hätte ich auch Interesse.


Ich bleib dran


----------



## US. (11. Dezember 2016)

So; mein Hobel hat jetzt komplettes Fox-Fahrwerk. Und gestern den sonnigen Tag genutzt für die Installation Lap.
Gabel ist ne 36 Float HSC/LSC 170mm.


----------



## Schorty01 (11. Dezember 2016)

Geiles Rune 

Im standesgemäßen "Dirty" Look


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (11. Dezember 2016)

US. schrieb:


> So; mein Hobel hat jetzt komplettes Fox-Fahrwerk. Und gestern den sonnigen Tag genutzt für die Installation Lap.
> Gabel ist ne 36 Float HSC/LSC 170mm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 554517




Für mich das schönste Rune hier (wie das von @Mitglied ) im Forum


----------



## Schorty01 (11. Dezember 2016)

Black is beautiful....

wobei ich persönlich ja auf RAW stehe


----------



## dani08051991 (11. Dezember 2016)

Langsam fällt mir nichts mehr ein was ich ändern möchte 
14,6kg kg hat es jetzt mit Procore am Hinterrad.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Dezember 2016)

US. schrieb:


> So; mein Hobel hat jetzt komplettes Fox-Fahrwerk. Und gestern den sonnigen Tag genutzt für die Installation Lap.
> Gabel ist ne 36 Float HSC/LSC 170mm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 554517




Mega !


----------



## US. (12. Dezember 2016)

Schön, wenns gefällt 
Das Rune ist wirklich top in Geometrie und Kinematik. Das muß ich als alter Nicolaianer schon sagen.
Das Fox-Fahrwerk ist bzgl. Funktion auch erste Sahne. Gabel gefällt mir besser als die Pike. Steifer, besseres Ansprechverhalten und mehr Support im mittleren Bereich. Ich hoffe nur, daß das Ding hält und kein Knarzen entwickelt.


----------



## Jussi (12. Dezember 2016)

Erste fahrt am Abend.
Das iPhone ist nur leider nix für Nachtaufnahmen.  
Tipps?


----------



## pommodore (12. Dezember 2016)

Bei Tageslicht fotografieren? [emoji6]


----------



## frogmatic (12. Dezember 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Das iPhone ist nur leider nix für Nachtaufnahmen.
> Tipps?


Das *neueste *iPhone kaufen


----------



## el Lingo (13. Dezember 2016)

Stativ


----------



## Custom Waidler (13. Dezember 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Das *neueste *iPhone kaufen



Oder gleich etwas gescheites kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (13. Dezember 2016)

Ja stativ war das Problem. Das nächste mal werden nur Bilder gemacht, dann mit der DSRL


----------



## 21XC12 (14. Dezember 2016)

Ui wir sind fast auf Seite 500. Bald gibt's was zu feiern!


----------



## --HANK-- (14. Dezember 2016)

Na dann machen wir die 500 voll - hier nochmals meines - Rahmen demnächst im Bikemarkt (2016ner in L)


----------



## tommi101 (14. Dezember 2016)

Top Machine!  
Wo hast Du die roten Rahmen-Decals machen lassen?


----------



## --HANK-- (14. Dezember 2016)

Danke 

Hier: http://nldesigns.eu/


----------



## iceis (15. Dezember 2016)

Die Farbkombo kommt schon echt gut, muss dabei irgendwie an nen Samurai denken^^


----------



## svenson69 (15. Dezember 2016)

Vorher Rune 




Jetzt ist es groß und ein Darkside 




Endlich fahrbereit.

Gewicht 14,56kg


----------



## Deleted 294333 (15. Dezember 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 555007


Ist das in Trier?
Der Trail ist großer Spaß!


----------



## Jussi (15. Dezember 2016)

Respekt! 
Haben aber noch schönere hier ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mx-action (15. Dezember 2016)

Ich liebe einen Winter mit 10° und Sonnenschein.


----------



## Dakeyras (16. Dezember 2016)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Soooooo, ich habs getan.
> 
> Ein 2017 Spitty in türkis ist bestellt.
> Dem Rad sabber ich schon die letzten 3 Jahre hinterher. Jetzt ist es endlich soweit
> ...



Laut Bernhard geht der Rahmen vermutlich heute in den Versand. 

Mein altes Rad ist inzwischen geschlachtet; die Teile geputzt und gewogen. 

Bis auf Steuersatz, Vorbau, Bremsadapter und Sattelstütze (weil kaputt) kann ich alles vom alten Bike übernehmen. 

Rechnerisch komme ich inkl aller Schrauben, Züge und Zughüllen auf knapp 11, 1 kg OHNE Rahmen und Dämpfer. 

Wenn das Rahmengewicht wie im Vorjahr ausfällt lande ich wohl bei 14,8 kg (mit Monarch +) 

Verbaut wird :

Lyrik rc2dh mit AWK. 
Acros AZ 44/56
LRS aus Spank Subrosa Evo und Hope pro 2 evo
Wird tubeless derzeit mit Baron projekt und DHR II 2.4 gefahren (26 ain't dead [emoji6]) 
Race Face Turbine Cinch Kurbel 
DMR Vault 
Spank Spike 777 Bearclaw mit 35mm rise 
77designz 36 Vorbau (31.8 x 35)
66sick Sattel 
Tech E4 mit 203mm Saw v/h
Fox Transfer mit BikeYoke Triggy 

Mein errechnetes Gewicht erscheint mir plausibel. Man könnte sicher an einigen Ecken noch abspecken, aber dann müsste man schon etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen. (Sattel, Kurbel, LRS, Lenker. 

Außerdem passen mir die Teile recht gut, da muss ich wegen 500g weniger keine Vermögen ausgeben. Ich bin auch kein Leichtbau-Modell. Die sinnvollste Gewichtsoptimierung am Gesamtsystem würde sicherlich an meiner Körpermitte losgehen... 

Freu mich schon auf das Radl... 


Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## NoStyle (16. Dezember 2016)

Glückwunsch! Nach all den Jahren wird´s aber auch endlich Zeit ...   An dem Bike wirst Du ganz bestimmt viel Freude haben


----------



## Dakeyras (16. Dezember 2016)

Danke, das werde ich bestimmt.


Hast du dich inzwischen für eine Farbe bzw überhaupt zum Kauf eines 2017er entschieden? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobtailoner (16. Dezember 2016)

mx-action schrieb:


> Ich liebe einen Winter mit 10° und Sonnenschein.



Oh, Hoppenbruch. Das kenn ich doch


----------



## DC. (16. Dezember 2016)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Oh, Hoppenbruch. Das kenn ich doch


Hoppenbruch sieht mein Banshee am Sonntag auch mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (16. Dezember 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Respekt!
> Haben aber noch schönere hier ;-)


Ich würde mich sehr drüber freuen wenn du mir mal ein paar eurer Trails zeigst wenn meine Schulter wieder heil ist. Denkst du da lässt sich was einrichten?


----------



## NoStyle (16. Dezember 2016)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Danke, das werde ich bestimmt.
> 
> Hast du dich inzwischen für eine Farbe bzw überhaupt zum Kauf eines 2017er entschieden?


Also, grundsätzlich bin ich mit meinem MY12/13er Spitfire immernoch super zufrieden und wechsle ca. alle 5 Jahre mal Rahmen oder Parts (abseits von Defekten). Von daher wäre ein MY17 nicht notwendig, aber, sagen wir mal so: Nice to have. 
Jetzt würde sich ein Wechsel auch lohnen, da etwas überarbeitete Geometrie und Rohrsätze, auch wenn die Rahmen vermutlich nicht leichter werden. Einen neuen 17er Spitty-Rahmen hole ich mir recht sicher, aber weiss noch nicht genau wann, oder welche Farbe. Vielleicht verschiebe ich das auf´s Frühjahr, wenn sie da recht schnell verfügbar sind ...


----------



## Dakeyras (16. Dezember 2016)

Stimmt, wenn man schon eins hat, drängt es nicht so   

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jussi (17. Dezember 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich sehr drüber freuen wenn du mir mal ein paar eurer Trails zeigst wenn meine Schulter wieder heil ist. Denkst du da lässt sich was einrichten?



Das können wir gerne mal machen.
Mehring kennst du ja schon, oder?


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Dezember 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Das können wir gerne mal machen.
> Mehring kennst du ja schon, oder?


Cool das freut mich ^^ Ja, Mehring war ich schon oft. Ist so ne Stunde Fahrt für mich. Dachte eher an so ein paar schöne Enduro Trails. XD Freut mich auf jeden Fall. Sehr nett von dir! Komme dann auf dein Angebot zurück sobald ich wieder fit bin. Nach der OP und Weihnachten ist das so ne Sache ...


----------



## Jussi (17. Dezember 2016)

Alles klar.
Winter ist bei mir auch eher schlecht, Frühjahr ist da schon besser.
Endurotour ist bei uns kein Problem, Forststrasse hoch Trail runter.
Können dann gucken wie wir Lust haben alles von 1-4std und mehr ist möglich...


----------



## f00f (17. Dezember 2016)

500 Seiten? Schaffen wir


----------



## Dakeyras (17. Dezember 2016)

In Tapatalk sinds schon 1248 Seiten  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dakeyras (17. Dezember 2016)

Im Rune Thread schrieb zuletzt jemand, dass die Hinterbau-Lager von Haus aus nur sehr dürftig gefettet sind. 

Wie ist denn hier die gängige Meinung bzw die Erfahrungen: gleich aufmachen und ordentliche Fettpackung rein, oder lieber fahren bis hinüber und dann tauschen?
Hab irgendwie Bedenken die Dichtlippe zu zerstören bzw zu beschädigen und dadurch die Lebensdauer zu verkürzen ...


----------



## Braitax (17. Dezember 2016)

500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (17. Dezember 2016)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Im Rune Thread schrieb zuletzt jemand, dass die Hinterbau-Lager von Haus aus nur sehr dürftig gefettet sind.
> 
> Wie ist denn hier die gängige Meinung bzw die Erfahrungen: gleich aufmachen und ordentliche Fettpackung rein, oder lieber fahren bis hinüber und dann tauschen?
> Hab irgendwie Bedenken die Dichtlippe zu zerstören bzw zu beschädigen und dadurch die Lebensdauer zu verkürzen ...


Hab ich in anderen Threads auch schon gelesen, hab ich noch nie gemacht und die Lager halten auch so. Denke aber nicht, dass es schadet.


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Dezember 2016)

@andrewam  hatte hier mal rostige Lager von nem vier WOCHEN alten Rahmen gepostet .
Hatte daraufhin mein fast neues Spitty auseinandergepflückt und Lager kontrolliert,waren alle geschmiert und o.B..
Hab sie dann natürlich trotzdem  ganz vollgepackt mit Fett weil eh schon offen.
Jetzt kann ich das Bike wenigstens nach der Schlammtour kurz in die  Bach halten zum reinigen, ohne schlechtes Gewissen


----------



## grey (17. Dezember 2016)

schade dass Seite 500 ohne Foto gestartet wurde. 

Rune der besseren Hälfte hat eine volle fettpackung bekommen, mein trailfox auch, sind beide auch im Winter im betrieb, da schadet das sicher nicht.
Mein darkside ist ungefettet, Faulheit.

Volle fettpackung hilft mmn. deutlich mehr als der kleine Kratzer in der dichtlippe schaden kann.


----------



## Dakeyras (17. Dezember 2016)

Foto wird morgen Abend nachgereicht


----------



## andrewam (17. Dezember 2016)

Ja hatte leider relativ trockene Lager im Rahmen, deswegen hat sich der Rost auch wirklich schnell bemerkbar gemacht. Hab dann die lager alle geöffnet und mit einer fettspritze schön gefettet. Hatte nachher keine Probleme mehr mit Rost, Dichtigkeit war auch noch gegeben, hab den Rahmen bei jedem wetter gefahre und da war kein staub oder Wasser in den Dichtungen nach 3 Monaten intensiver nutzung. 

Wenn man vorsichtig vorgeht beim öffnen sollte das kein problem sein


----------



## f00f (17. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab beim Prime wie @PORTEX77 alle Lager aufgemacht und kontrolliert. Da war schon Fett drin, aber recht wenig, mWn weil die Lager eher auf Drehzahl ausgelegt sind als auf Betrieb unter schlechten Bedingungen mit wenig Bewegung und Wasser von aussen. Mit der Spritze dann alles schön voll gepackt, da kommt jetzt kein Wasser mehr ran.

Apropos 500:


----------



## NoStyle (17. Dezember 2016)

Prost Leutz, auf die nächsten 500 ... 

Zum Fetten der Lager: JA! Würde ich sofort machen, bevor man den Rahmen aufbaut. Es schadet sicher nicht, sogar im Gegenteil - die Lebensdauer wird deutlich erhöht, egal ob Billig- oder hochwertiges Lager ...


----------



## Dakeyras (17. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die vielen Anworten. Werd ich dann wohl auch so machen.


----------



## vitaminc (18. Dezember 2016)

denke bei Banshee tut sich was auf der Webseite..
http://2016website.bansheebikes.com

Wird wohl die Tage die neue kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinfueloep (20. Dezember 2016)

Na dann versorge ich die 500 mal mit Fotos:

Altes darf gehen:




Neues im Anmarsch:



Es wird noch ein bisschen dauern, bis ich die Teile (für den Wechsel auf 27,5) zusammen habe, aber ein provisorischer Aufbau mit 26" sollte sich heuer noch ausgehen.
Ich bin gespannt und die Vorfreude ist groß!


Übrigens: vielen Dank an everyday26 für den unglaublich schnellen Service!

PS: die 4,72kg sind inkl. Dämpfer, Sattelklemme, Steckachse und Anschlagpuffern


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Dezember 2016)

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Dezember 2016)

Bild vom Sonntag, Fotograf hat es mit dem Fokus nicht raus


----------



## Dakeyras (22. Dezember 2016)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Foto wird morgen Abend nachgereicht



hatte ja noch ein Bild versprochen: (lieber spät als nie)


----------



## JDEM (22. Dezember 2016)

Zwei Banshees hintereinander:


----------



## Peeyt (23. Dezember 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> denke bei Banshee tut sich was auf der Webseite..
> http://2016website.bansheebikes.com
> 
> Wird wohl die Tage die neue kommen.


Ist online!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (23. Dezember 2016)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Zwei Banshees hintereinander:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 557761


Geniales Bild! [emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MK_79 (23. Dezember 2016)

http://bansheebikes.com/

Die neue Homepage ist online - sieht schick aus.


----------



## MK_79 (23. Dezember 2016)

Kleiner Beitrag zur Galerie.....


----------



## NoStyle (24. Dezember 2016)

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest. Habt eine gute Zeit!


----------



## tokla4130 (25. Dezember 2016)

Frohes Fest wünsche ich euch!


----------



## tommi101 (25. Dezember 2016)

Wünsche Euch auch entspannte Weihnachtstage!! 

Möchte bei der Gelegenheit noch mein persönliches Weihnachtsgeschenk vorstellen.
Gestern fertig geworden, konnte aber aufgrund eines Sturzes mit dem Crosser letztes Wochenende,
leider noch nicht im Gelände gefahren werden. Die Rippen zwicken noch wenn ich etwas am Lenker
ziehe...ein paar Tage muss ich wohl noch warten Der erste kurze Rollout auf der Straße fühlte sich
aber schon mal gut an. Es gab ja einen schwierigen Entscheidungskampf bzgl. der Rahmengröße.
Es ist nun das Phantom XL geworden:





Ein paar Details, wie z.B. Gewichte, werde ich kurzfristig im passenden Thread posten.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-phantom-highspeedballermaschine-allg-thread.791946/

An dieser Stelle auch nochmal ein fettes Dankeschön an Bernhard @everyday26 für das geduldige Beantworten meiner Emails
und das überaus nette Telefongespräch zur finalen Bestellung


----------



## 21XC12 (25. Dezember 2016)

Wünsche euch auch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## svenson69 (25. Dezember 2016)

Euch auch Frohe Weihnachten

Heute beim Weihnachtsshutteln


----------



## Dakeyras (25. Dezember 2016)

Frohe Weihnachten für euch alle! [emoji6] 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Dezember 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Euch auch Frohe Weihnachten
> 
> Heute beim Weihnachtsshutteln
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 558349


In Heidelberg? War heute auch da, aber leider ohne Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (25. Dezember 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> In Heidelberg? War heute auch da, aber leider ohne Rad...


Genau  Vorm Märchenparadies,weißer Caddy 
Dein blaues oder gelbes Banshee hab ich aber noch nicht dort gesehen.


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Dezember 2016)

Ich war nur zu Besuch bei meiner Schwester. Leider -  denn die Gegend würde ich gerne mal unter die Stollen nehmen.


----------



## svenson69 (25. Dezember 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich war nur zu Besuch bei meiner Schwester. Leider -  denn die Gegend würde ich gerne mal unter die Stollen nehmen.


Nur zu Besuch und du erkennst gleich die Stelle? Nicht schlecht.
Wenn du mal wieder kommst,nehm dein Bike mit.Ich zeig dir gern mal ein paar Sachen


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Dezember 2016)

Definitiv!


----------



## bartos0815 (26. Dezember 2016)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Wünsche Euch auch entspannte Weihnachtstage!!
> 
> Möchte bei der Gelegenheit noch mein persönliches Weihnachtsgeschenk vorstellen.
> Gestern fertig geworden, konnte aber aufgrund eines Sturzes mit dem Crosser letztes Wochenende,
> ...


Fesches bike! Hast du den Rahmen gewogen?


----------



## svenson69 (26. Dezember 2016)

Mal eine Frage
Die Ausfallenden von allen Modellen sind ja gleich bis auf die Breite und Zoll,oder?Die Schaltaugen aber nicht?
Sind die mit 142mm schwarz und dicker,die für 150mm silber und dünner?
Wollte das schwarze vom Rune(142) für mein Darkside(150) nehmen,aber die sehen nicht wirklich gleich aus und nicht nur wegen der Farbe.
Dachte da wäre alles gleich bis auf die Einbaubreite


----------



## tommi101 (26. Dezember 2016)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Fesches bike! Hast du den Rahmen gewogen?



Ja, hab ich:

 - Phantom Rahmen XL				= 2960g
 - Ausfallenden142x12+Auge	   =   200g
 - DT Swiss Achse					   =	 61g
 - ISCG-Aufnahme					  =	 25g
 - Dämpferbefestigung				=	 52g
 - Rock Shox Monarch				 =	260g

Gesamtgewicht laut Fischwaage  = 13,40kg

Kurze Teileliste:
Gabel:	Revelation RC SA  (1807g)
Antrieb / Schaltung: X0/X1  1x11
Bremse: MAGURA MT5 203/180
LRS:	  Syntace W30MX
Lenker:  Syntace Vector Alu
Vorbau: Megaforce II  40mm
Reverb: Stealth 150mm 2017
Pedale:  Hope F20
Reifen:  Maxxis HRII+DHRII 29x2.3 tubeless


----------



## Braitax (26. Dezember 2016)

Gewicht kommt mir recht wenig vor bei den Parts


----------



## tommi101 (26. Dezember 2016)

Oh, die Gabel hatte ich vergessen aufzuführen, aber natürlich mitgewogen 
Habs oben eingefügt.
Ist der "kleine" Monarch RT3...ohne Piggy.

Ich finde das Gewicht auch okay für so ein großes Bike.
Mit Leichtreifen und ein paar Carbonteilen kommt man sicher auch unter 13Kg...aber wer will das schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (27. Dezember 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage
> Die Ausfallenden von allen Modellen sind ja gleich bis auf die Breite und Zoll,oder?Die Schaltaugen aber nicht?
> Sind die mit 142mm schwarz und dicker,die für 150mm silber und dünner?
> Wollte das schwarze vom Rune(142) für mein Darkside(150) nehmen,aber die sehen nicht wirklich gleich aus und nicht nur wegen der Farbe.
> Dachte da wäre alles gleich bis auf die Einbaubreite


Liegt es vielleicht an verschiedenen Baujahren?
Ich glaube beim 15er u. 16er Rune sind auch verschiedene Schaltaugen verbaut (beides 142)


----------



## svenson69 (27. Dezember 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Liegt es vielleicht an verschiedenen Baujahren?
> Ich glaube beim 15er u. 16er Rune sind auch verschiedene Schaltaugen verbaut (beides 142)



Glaub ich nicht.
Ich fahre an meinem 2016 Rune die Ausfallenden(26x142mm, schwarzes Schaltauge) von meinem ehemaligen 2014 Rune  Da wurde mir vom Händler auch gesagt das die passen.
Hab mir einen gebrauchten 2015 Darksiderahmen gekauft,mit 26x150mm silbernes Schaltauge.Darin fahre ich grad die Ausfallenden vom Rune(das passt auch)
Da ich aber auf 27,5 umbaue,habe ich mir neue Ausfallenden mit 27,5 x 150mm bestellt.Und da ist das Schaltauge ebenfalls silber.
Deswegen auch meine Vermutung das es mit der Einbaubreite zu tun hat.


----------



## DAKAY (27. Dezember 2016)

OK, ich muss mir das nächste Wochenende noch einmal ansehen wenn ich mit dem Kollegen unterwegs bin.
Bin auch nicht sicher ob er 142mm fährt. Meine aber dass wir unterschiedliche Schaltaugen haben. Ich werde berichten.

Edit: Könnte mir aber tatsächlich auch vorstellen, dass nur 2015 silberne verbaut wurden


----------



## Shlousi (30. Dezember 2016)

Seit kurzem auch glücklicher Besitzer eines Runes


----------



## Custom Waidler (31. Dezember 2016)

Frage:
Ist das Rune V1 zu empfehlen?


----------



## Caese (1. Januar 2017)

Nein. Grundsätzlich und für nichts. Außer für Manches. Kommt auf die Anforderungen an. Aber generell kann man sagen: Jain.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (1. Januar 2017)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Frage:
> Ist das Rune V1 zu empfehlen?



@böser_wolf 

Hatte/hat eins soweit ich mich erinnern kann...kannst ihn m evtl mal anschreiben...


----------



## 21XC12 (1. Januar 2017)

Wünsche euch alles Gute für 2017!!!


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Januar 2017)

trailterror schrieb:


> @böser_wolf
> 
> Hatte/hat eins soweit ich mich erinnern kann...kannst ihn m evtl mal anschreiben...


Ne ich hatte ein Spitfire V1
Mit links vom bommelmaster
War schon ein gutes Rad nur die Achsen/Gleitlager brauchen regelmäßig Zuwendung
Ich hatte einen 26/27.5 Aufbau  mit Rohloff
Würde ich auch noch fahren hätte ich mich net in das Starling Swoop verliebt


----------



## NoStyle (1. Januar 2017)

Ein frohes neues Jahr Euch allen! 



Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Frage:
> Ist das Rune V1 zu empfehlen?


Grundsätzlich natürlich schon! Allerdings ist es in vielen Belangen wie, Hinterbau-Kinematik, Geometrie, diverser Standards, nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand. Dazu weiss ich nicht, ob es für den Hinterbau (Gleitlager und Achsen) noch Ersatzteile gibt, oder Bernhard dann welche besorgen kann, im worst case.
Ich persönlich würde eher nach Rune V2 ab MY2013 schauen ...


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Januar 2017)

Jup 135er Hinterbau  zb 
Von der geo sind die gar nicht so weit weg von den Aktuellen
Ersatzteile gibt's noch soweit ich weiß
Problem ist das viel sich net um die gleitlager  gekümmert haben 
Und die Lagersitze zerstört sind dadurch   
Aber stimmt das V2 ist das bessere Bike


----------



## Mr.A (2. Januar 2017)

ich hatte ein Rune V1 , und war damit auch super zufrieden. Aber heute würde ich mir keines mehr kaufen , die Geometrie ist einfach veraltet. 71,.. ° Sitzwinkel, viel zu kurzer reach, tretlager auch recht hoch. Hatte aber mit meinem keine Probleme, selbst die Gleitlager haben gehalten ( was wohl eher Glücksache war ).

Ich würde nach einem gebrauchten Spitfire V2 schauen, das Rad kann alles deutlich besser, und fühlt sich sogar eher nach mehr FW an.
Das 1er Rune ist auch eher mit dem V2 Spitfire als mit dem V2 Rune zu vergleichen.


----------



## imperator jo (3. Januar 2017)

Winter ist Bauzeit  Spitfire auf dem Roadgap


----------



## dani08051991 (4. Januar 2017)

Vom letzten Donnerstag 
Gutes neues Jahr allen!


----------



## Dakeyras (5. Januar 2017)

Endlich mal wieder Schnee bei uns :


----------



## Affekopp (6. Januar 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder Schnee bei uns :



... die Farbe ist wirklich der Hammer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (6. Januar 2017)

Königstuhl -8 Grad 
Aber riesen Spaß machts trotzdem


----------



## Funghi (6. Januar 2017)

Nu doch ma ne dc verbaut zum testen:


----------



## frogmatic (6. Januar 2017)

Nach wie vor eine der geilsten Farbkombis


----------



## Sagatasan (10. Januar 2017)

Am 03.01.2017 auf ca. 1700m Seehöhe / Grenze Kärnten - Slowenien 
Man achte auf den Schnee 
 

Und von der Nähe


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Januar 2017)

Banshee Pyre im Wintermodus (andere Reifen, Flatpedals), generelle Veränderungen am Rad - neues SLX Schaltwerk mit XTR Röllchen, Sixpack LRS rot, Sixpack Flatbar Lenker in rot, Fox D.O.S.S.


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Januar 2017)

Nachtrag, gab auch ein paar "Action-Bilder", witterungsbedingt leider nicht mehr möglich.
1x GoPro Chestmount, 1x Selbstauslöser


----------



## svenson69 (12. Januar 2017)

Mein Darkside 
Alle Umbauten erledigt,jetzt mit 7fach und 27,5  





Rahmen----------Banshee Darkside Gr.M 27.5  
Dämpfer----------Fox X2 222mm
Gabel-------------Fox 36 Float 180mm 27.5 2017
Steuersatz-------Cane Creek 40 
Vorbau-----------Syntace Megaforce 2 50mm
Lenker------------Enve DH Carbon 780mm
Griffe-------------Ergon GD1 Slim
Kurbel------------Sram X01 DH   34Z Absolut Black Direct Mount Kettenblatt
Bremsen---------Shimano Saint BR-820 200/180mm Scheiben 
Schaltwerk-------Sram X01 DH 7.Fach 
Schalthebel------Sram X01 7-Fach
Kassette---------Sram XG-795
Kette-------------Kmc X11 SL gold 
Kettenführung---77designz  Freesolo  ink. 77designz Taco 
Pedale------------Reverse Black One 
Laufradsatz------Hope Pro 4 / No Tubes ZTR Flow MK3 / Sapim D-Light 27.5
Sattel------------Selle Italia SLR Carbonio
Sattelstütze-----Kcnc Scantium Pro Lite
Sattelklemme---Tune Schraubwürger
Reifen Schwalbe Magic Mary SG 2.35 27.5

Gewicht 14,69 kg


----------



## frogmatic (12. Januar 2017)

Schön unauffällig (und leicht), zumal mit der Schlingel Crown


----------



## dani08051991 (12. Januar 2017)

sehr schön, und nur 200g schwerer als mein Spitfire


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (12. Januar 2017)

sehr schön, und nur 2.000g schwerer als mein Spitfire


----------



## dani08051991 (12. Januar 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> sehr schön, und nur 2.000g schwerer als mein Spitfire


Das ist nicht schlecht für ein Spitfire 
Welche Größe hast du? Hast du vieleicht eine Partlist?


----------



## Schorty01 (12. Januar 2017)

Echt geiles Rädchen......

könnte man neidisch werden.

Hast du zufällig ein Gewicht vom Laufradsatz?
Den gleichen hab ich mir nämlich auch vor ein paar Tagen bestellt...nur etwas andere Farben.
Fähst du den Tubeless?


----------



## Schorty01 (12. Januar 2017)

.....aber in Oldschool 26 Zoll


----------



## svenson69 (12. Januar 2017)

Schorty01 schrieb:


> Echt geiles Rädchen......
> 
> könnte man neidisch werden.
> 
> ...



Gewicht 1821g
Ich fahre oldschool "mit Schlauch"


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Januar 2017)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht schlecht für ein Spitfire
> Welche Größe hast du? Hast du vieleicht eine Partlist?


Ist Größe "S". Eine Partlist hab ich irgendwo mal gehabt, finde die aber nicht. Ist nicht mal superkonsequenter Leichtbau gewesen, aber halt auch nicht ein Teil mit Übergewicht dran. Aktuell bin ich wohl auch eher bei 13kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (13. Januar 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> sehr schön, und nur 2.000g schwerer als mein Spitfire





dani08051991 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht schlecht für ein Spitfire
> Welche Größe hast du?





jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ist Größe "S".


Was für eine Schrittlänge hast du, wie kommst du mit dem riesigen Stack klar?

Mein Spitfire "S" fühlt sich erst halbwegs fahrbar an, seitdem der Syntace Flatforce drin ist. Das Cockpit sieht absolut merkwürdig aus, aber jetzt passt es wenigstens.
Bei Gelegenheit mache ich mal ein Bild...


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Januar 2017)

So lala, ich bin allerdings auch Materialjammerlappen. Sprich ich lasse mich manchmal von minimalen Veränderungen aus dem Konzept bringen. Ich musste mich da vom alten Hobel ganz schön umgewöhnen und bekomme auch mit gedrehtem Vorbau nich immer den optimalen Druck aufs Vorderrad. Das Rune passt mit 10mm längerem Vorbau und langen Ausfallern dagegen quasi out of the box perfekt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Januar 2017)

Gestern bei schlimmsten Witterungsbedingungen, spaßig war´s trotzdem


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Januar 2017)

Kurven mögt ihr nich so gerne, oder


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Januar 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Kurven mögt ihr nich so gerne, oder



Doch aber wenn der Trail keine hat, kann man halt nix machen, bzw. bauen wir nicht an Spots, die nicht uns sind, um keinem auf den Schlips zu treten. Darüber hinaus ist Trailbau hier ein überaus heikles Thema.


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Januar 2017)

Hab auch noch einen kleinen, verpixelten Beitrag.





Wenn ich meine Erkältung endlich auskuriert habe werde ich mich mal um ein paar vernünftige Fotos bemühen. Die OP, die Feiertage, die Erkältung, ... Bin ich froh wenn der ganze Mist mal ein Ende hat!


----------



## MK_79 (17. Januar 2017)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> wir  Darüber hinaus ist Trailbau hier ein überaus heikles Thema.



Leidiges Thema das wohl überall das selbe ist.


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Januar 2017)

Haha! Ja stimmt, aber ...


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Januar 2017)

@21XC12 

Gute Besserung


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Januar 2017)

@Freerider1504 Danke!! Letztes Jahr bin ich den ganzen Winter durch gefahren, aber dieses Jahr hat das mal so garnicht funktioniert. Naja, es gibt schlimmeres. Der Winter is halt ein gutes Training. Härtet ab und der Fahrtechnik schadet es auch nicht. Ne Winterpause hingegen wirft mich immer zurück. Am Wochenende greif ich wieder an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (18. Januar 2017)

Jup, Wintertraining is guda.


----------



## DC. (19. Januar 2017)

Leider zum zweiten mal Pech gehabt...


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. Januar 2017)

hmm?


----------



## DC. (19. Januar 2017)

gusset überm tretlager hat nen riss


----------



## Custom Waidler (19. Januar 2017)

DC. schrieb:


> Leider zum zweiten mal Pech gehabt...



Dann würde ich wahrscheinlich die Marke wechseln


----------



## Affekopp (19. Januar 2017)

ich kann da nichts erkennen. Gibts ggf. ein besseres Photo. 

Wie ist der Riss entstanden? Sehr harte Fahrweise, Gestürzt/Unfall oder einfach durch "Zufall" aufgefallen, sprich "keine Ahnung?


----------



## DC. (19. Januar 2017)

ist mir beim putzen aufgefallen. kein bikepark, keine springerei. 
werde ihn einschicken und checken lassen. evtl.ist's auch nur ne sehr hässliche schweißnaht. Hab eben die Stelle nochmal gründlich gereinigt, 100% sicher bin ich mir nicht ob da ein riss ist, sieht  komisch aus...


----------



## DC. (19. Januar 2017)




----------



## iceis (20. Januar 2017)

Wenn du hier schon extra von Rissen berichtest sollten die Fotos entsprechend dazu passen....was soll die Aktion in der nichtssagenden Darstellung denn jetzt bringen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DC. (20. Januar 2017)

das ist hier eine Community in der man sich austauscht, über Sachen die gut laufen und Sachen die nicht so gut laufen. diese stelle am Rahmen, ob jetzt riss oder nicht, ist nunmal kein highlight, deshalb geht der Rahmen auch zur Prüfung weg. das Ergebnis werde ich auch berichten.

so, genug dazu.


----------



## jammerlappen (20. Januar 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> Wenn du hier schon extra von Rissen berichtest sollten die Fotos entsprechend dazu passen....was soll die Aktion in der nichtssagenden Darstellung denn jetzt bringen?!


Sonst alles gut bei dir? Fakt ist, dass da irgendwas zu sehen ist und bei der Vorgeschichte ist doch wohl mehr als verständlich, dass er sich sorgt.


----------



## Dakeyras (20. Januar 2017)

Hat schon mal jemand den Marzocchi 053 S3C2R in einem KS-link Hinterbau getestet und kann eine kurze Einschätzung abgeben?


----------



## iceis (20. Januar 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Sonst alles gut bei dir? Fakt ist, dass da irgendwas zu sehen ist und bei der Vorgeschichte ist doch wohl mehr als verständlich, dass er sich sorgt.



Ich hoffe ja bei dir ist alles gut...denn Fakt ist jemand labert von



DC. schrieb:


> *gusset überm tretlager hat nen riss*



sagt aber dann


DC. schrieb:


> ist mir beim putzen aufgefallen. kein bikepark, keine springerei.
> werde ihn einschicken und checken lassen. evtl.ist's auch nur ne sehr hässliche schweißnaht. Hab eben die Stelle nochmal gründlich gereinigt, *100% sicher bin ich mir nicht ob da ein riss ist, sieht  komisch aus*...



Da darf ich in unserer "Community" ja wohl den Gedanken äußern was das nun soll?!


----------



## DC. (20. Januar 2017)

Ich glaub du fühlst dich irgendwie auf den Schlips getreten, kann das sein?!
Schon schlimm wenn mal nicht mal seine Vermutung äußern darf, dass ein Teil vielleicht gerissen sein kann, komm mal wieder runter und fahr ne Runde Fahrrad 

vielleicht lockert ja ein Foto die ganze Sache wieder auf...


----------



## grey (20. Januar 2017)

gut schauts jedenfalls ned aus, egal was es ist.
Wünsche eine reibungslose abwicklung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (20. Januar 2017)

DC. schrieb:


> Ich glaub du fühlst dich irgendwie auf den Schlips getreten, kann das sein?!
> Schon schlimm wenn mal nicht mal seine Vermutung äußern darf, dass ein Teil vielleicht gerissen sein kann, komm mal wieder runter und fahr ne Runde Fahrrad
> 
> vielleicht lockert ja ein Foto die ganze Sache wieder auf...



Ich merk schon, mehr als irgendwas schreiben außer das worum es geht bringst nicht fertig oder?
Genau wie @jammerlappen dessen Post auch noch von 5 anderen geliked wird weil sie das ganze so toll finden.

Aber ihr könnt ruhig weiter damit machen, ich kann da nur lachen.


----------



## Kharma (20. Januar 2017)

Uuuuuuuuund Ende der sinnlosen Diskussion


----------



## Masberg (20. Januar 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand den Marzocchi 053 S3C2R in einem KS-link Hinterbau getestet und kann eine kurze Einschätzung abgeben?



ich hatte die Frage mal im MZ Thread gestellt und in Bezug auf die Kennlinie meines Prime von einem der Federwegsexperten hier im Forum eine theoretische Einschätzung zum Dämpfer im Prime bekommen. Praktische Erfahrungen leider Fehlanzeige. Aber immerhin mal eine Meinung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tech-specs-tuning-marzocchi-053-s3c2r.781232/page-3#post-13819122


----------



## freetourer (20. Januar 2017)

Masberg schrieb:


> ich hatte die Frage mal im MZ Thread gestellt und in Bezug auf die Kennlinie meines Prime von einem der Federwegsexperten hier im Forum eine theoretische Einschätzung zum Dämpfer im Prime bekommen. Praktische Erfahrungen leider Fehlanzeige. Aber immerhin mal eine Meinung:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tech-specs-tuning-marzocchi-053-s3c2r.781232/page-3#post-13819122



Ich habe den Dämpfer noch bei mir im Keller liegen, komme aber momentan berufsbedingt nicht zum Fahren.

Irgendwann im Frühjahr werde ich den mal im Prime testen.


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Januar 2017)

Riss vermute ich da keinen soweit man das anhand der Fotos überhaupt beurteilen kann. Das die Schweißnähte bei Banshee nicht die hübschesten sind ist ja nicht neu. Meiner Meinung nach müssen sie auch nicht hübsch aussehen sondern halten und das tun sie zumindest bei mir. *Klopf Klopf Klopf* Wenn man wie du schon einmal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat ist das natürlich verständlich wenn man zumindest den Hersteller informiert und der den Rahmen für eine Sichtprüfung anfordert. Der Aufwand das Rad zu zerlegen und alles zu verpacken ... ist nervig und natürlich ist es auch kein Thema hier zu berichten. Dafür ist das Forum schließlich gedacht. Das berichtet wird stand auch nicht zur Debatte sondern wie aber ich möchte die Diskussion nicht wieder aufgreifen sondern zum Thema "Schönheitsfehler oder Riss" zurück. Da in diesem Fall aber noch nicht geklärt ist ob es sich um einen Riss handelt heißt es erstmal abwarten. Wenn etwas Dreck am Rahmen klebt wenn er eloxiert wird kann es auch passieren das an der Stelle später das Aluminium zu sehen ist und auf einer Schweißnaht erstmal als Riss wahrgenommen wird. Ebenso kann bei lackierten Rahmen nur der Lack betroffen sein. Ich bin sicher das viele Rahmen von Herstellern im Zweifelsfall getauscht werden obwohl die Rahmen voll einsatztauglich sind. Vielleicht gibt's sogar einen 17er Rahmen. Da gibt's dann auch kein Gusset mehr. Aber ich glaube eher das auf dem Bild sieht zwar unschön aus ist aber kein Grund zur Bersorgnis. Ich drücke dir die Daumen. Das als Riss zu betiteln ist vielleicht ein kleinwenig vorschnell geurteilt. Du kannst ja berichten .... Ich bin gespannt was rauskommt.


----------



## Masberg (20. Januar 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich habe den Dämpfer noch bei mir im Keller liegen, komme aber momentan berufsbedingt nicht zum Fahren.
> 
> Irgendwann im Frühjahr werde ich den mal im Prime testen.


Berichte!


----------



## Dakeyras (20. Januar 2017)

bin auch gespannt


----------



## maniac66 (21. Januar 2017)

Masberg schrieb:


> Berichte!


Ich erwarte einen vollständigen Bericht


----------



## Pakalolo (22. Januar 2017)

Habe den 053 im Rune. Harmoniert besser als Monarch + oder CCDB mit dem Hinterbau und meinen Vorlieben. Anfangs sehr sensibel, im mittleren Bereich ziemlich straff und progressiv zum Schluss, was zusammen mit der leicht degressiven Kennlinie ab ca. 140mm gut passt. Gibt den Federweg nicht zu leicht her, aber schon vollständig. Die HSR ist super, auf Wurzelfeldern liegt der Hinterbau sehr satt und man verliert kaum Speed. Die LSC und HSC sind sehr breit einstellbar und da sollte jeder seine Einstellungen finden. Mit Equipment sitze ich mit 99,9kg auf dem Dämpfer. Für leichte Fahrer weiß ich nicht, ob er auch so gut funktioniert.


----------



## mx-action (22. Januar 2017)

So, ich habe das Rune mal wieder auf die Halde geschickt.
Trotz Minusgraden und schönen Sonnenscheines war es auf den Hauptdownhills ganz schön glitschig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braitax (22. Januar 2017)

Heute auch unterwegs gewesen, Wetter war genial


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Januar 2017)

Hab auch noch was vom Wochenende. Biken ist einfach Balsam für die Seele. Es war zwar arschkalt und meine Kondition ist auf dem absoluten Tiefpunkt, aber ich fühlte mich danach so gut wie schon lange nicht mehr. Die Quali ist leider bescheiden und allenfalls für auf dem Handy ausreichend. Schönen Abend noch ...


----------



## Dakeyras (22. Januar 2017)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Habe den 053 im Rune. Harmoniert besser als Monarch + oder CCDB mit dem Hinterbau und meinen Vorlieben. Anfangs sehr sensibel, im mittleren Bereich ziemlich straff und progressiv zum Schluss, was zusammen mit der leicht degressiven Kennlinie ab ca. 140mm gut passt. Gibt den Federweg nicht zu leicht her, aber schon vollständig. Die HSR ist super, auf Wurzelfeldern liegt der Hinterbau sehr satt und man verliert kaum Speed. Die LSC und HSC sind sehr breit einstellbar und da sollte jeder seine Einstellungen finden. Mit Equipment sitze ich mit 99,9kg auf dem Dämpfer. Für leichte Fahrer weiß ich nicht, ob er auch so gut funktioniert.



danke, das klingt sehr gut.


----------



## iceis (23. Januar 2017)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Habe den 053 im Rune. Harmoniert besser als Monarch + oder CCDB mit dem Hinterbau und meinen Vorlieben. Anfangs sehr sensibel, im mittleren Bereich ziemlich straff und progressiv zum Schluss, was zusammen mit der leicht degressiven Kennlinie ab ca. 140mm gut passt. Gibt den Federweg nicht zu leicht her, aber schon vollständig. Die HSR ist super, auf Wurzelfeldern liegt der Hinterbau sehr satt und man verliert kaum Speed. Die LSC und HSC sind sehr breit einstellbar und da sollte jeder seine Einstellungen finden. Mit Equipment sitze ich mit 99,9kg auf dem Dämpfer. Für leichte Fahrer weiß ich nicht, ob er auch so gut funktioniert.



Wieviele Volumenspacer hattest du beim CCDB getestet, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Pakalolo (23. Januar 2017)

Glaube dass ich alle (sind 3 dabei oder?) drin hatte.


----------



## iceis (23. Januar 2017)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Glaube dass ich alle (sind 3 dabei oder?) drin hatte.



Jo, 3 große sind maximal zu verwenden laut CC. Dabei waren zumindest bei meinen ccdb nur 1 großer (also 5 kleine).

Und mit 3 großen Sapcern wars dir dann trotzdem zu wenig Endprogression? Oder was war das Problem?
Ich meine nur weil bei mir verhält sich das so wie von mir gewünscht.
Grob gesagt: Schluckt kleine wie große Schläge und steht dabei gut im Federweg, Endprogression so das es nicht einfach durchschlägt bei einer Flatlandung. Da müsste ich schon absichtlich extra wenig mit den Beinen mitarbeiten damit es Durchschlägt.


----------



## Pakalolo (23. Januar 2017)

Nicht falsch verstehen....der CCDB war schon toll und ich finde auch der M+ geht gut im Rune. Der 053 fühlt sich für mich einfach am stimmigsten an.
Beim CCDB habe immer Schwierigkeiten auf schnellen ruppigen Wurzel- oder Steinfeldern gehabt. Da war er mir zu hölzern. Vielleicht hätte ich mit mehr Testaufwand noch die perfekte Einstellung (für mich) gefunden, aber ist ja jetzt auch wurscht. Ich lese, dass hier viele den CCDB sehr schätzen und er super funktioniert und das ist doch wichtig. Recht lange habe ich auch einen CCDB in meiner Prä-Rune-Zeit gefahren. Da hatte ich ein Alutech Fanes und den Dämpfer mit normaler Aircan. Den konnte ich irgendwie besser auf meine Vorlieben und Hometrails abstimmen.
Damit nicht zu viel OT Geschwafel in die Galerie kommt:

Punta Ala:





Daheim vor der Haustüre:


----------



## PazClemenza (23. Januar 2017)

Wenn wir schon bei Regensburgerundumlandbildern sind :


----------



## Mr.A (25. Januar 2017)

Mr.A schrieb:


> Abschiedsbild von meinem Spitfire ... steht zum Verkauf
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 447082


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (25. Januar 2017)

Schön das Rote...  Was folgt?


----------



## Mr.A (25. Januar 2017)

Transition Patrol  Winterbastel Spontankauf ...am Spitfire gab es absolut nichts zu meckern


----------



## san_andreas (25. Januar 2017)

Welche Größe ist das ?


----------



## Mr.A (25. Januar 2017)

M


----------



## JDEM (25. Januar 2017)

war heute doch noch zu winterlich, aber das Prime macht immer Spaß. Demnächst wird der Inline geupdatet, such noch ne Gabel und die Farbe kommt runter.


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Januar 2017)

@_Kuschi_ Der neue DB Air [IL] ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (26. Januar 2017)

Ja, kann man in der Garantiezeit zum Glück noch günstig upgraden lassen.


----------



## iceis (26. Januar 2017)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ja, kann man in der Garantiezeit zum Glück noch günstig upgraden lassen.



Laut Cosmic wirds ab Ende Februar möglich sein, dauert aber bestimmt trotzdem wieder länger, die sind ja oft total überlastet und kommen nicht mehr klar. Dann bekommen einige bestimmt auch wieder den Inline von jemand anderen (oder sogar mal eine Gabel von jemand anderem...). Wenn bei denen viele viele Inlines auf einmal sind werden auf alle Fälle auch viele viele Leute warten müssen. ;-)


----------



## JDEM (26. Januar 2017)

Ja, der Laden ist echt nicht so toll... Dann warte ich mal lieber ab wie es bei anderen läuft ;-)


----------



## svenson69 (28. Januar 2017)

Meine Zwei


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Januar 2017)

Geil! Ein Darkside mit Rune ist wohl genauso bekloppt, wie ein Spitty und Rune


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. Januar 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Geil! Ein Darkside mit Rune ist wohl genauso bekloppt, wie ein Spitty und Rune


Und was sagst du zu Rune, Spitfire und Phantom?


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Januar 2017)

Das macht doch bestimmt keiner...


----------



## svenson69 (28. Januar 2017)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Und was sagst du zu Rune, Spitfire und Phantom?


Ich würd sagen,da fehlt noch was  Ein Darkside oder Legend


----------



## DAKAY (28. Januar 2017)

@svenson69 hier noch die versprochene Bilder der Schaltaugen.  Habe den Kollegen heute erst  wieder getroffen. 

2015er Rune






2016er Rune


----------



## svenson69 (28. Januar 2017)

Danke 

Welche Maße sind denn das?
So wie beim 15er habe ich es noch nicht gesehn.
Und das sind aber bei beiden keine Originalachsen,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (28. Januar 2017)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Welche Maße sind denn das?
> So wie beim 15er habe ich es noch nicht gesehn.
> Und das sind aber bei beiden keine Originalachsen,oder?



Bei mir (16er) ist die original Achse verbaut, Breite ist hier 142.
Beim Kollegen ist irgend eine Schnellspannachse drin, Breite weis ich leider nicht.


----------



## freetourer (28. Januar 2017)

Das eine Bild zeigt ja das Ausfallende für Schnellspanner, das andere Bild für Steckachse.

Die Schaltaugen müssen bei Schnellspanner vs. Steckachse konstriktionsbedingt unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## Robmosh (28. Januar 2017)

Hi,

ich wollte mein Rune jetzt auch mal hier präsentieren
Aufbau ist noch nicht perfekt, Stichwort Sattel, Griffe, Kassette und eventuell die Kurbel, muss jetzt aber bis zum Sommer so herhalten
Muss echt sagen: Es ist das perfekte Rad für mich und bisher bin ich mehr als zufrieden


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. Januar 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Das macht doch bestimmt keiner...


Ich kenn da wen. 
@svenson69
Ich trete einfach auch gerne und das Rune kann bergab eh so viel.... Aber ja, ein Darkside geistert eminent im Kopf herum. *g*


----------



## DAKAY (29. Januar 2017)

Erste ausfahrt dieses Jahr


----------



## JDEM (29. Januar 2017)

und ohne das blöde weiße Zeug!


----------



## DAKAY (29. Januar 2017)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> und ohne das blöde weiße Zeug!


Ja, saukalt war´s trotzdem. 
Und üble Eisstellen die oft unerwartet hinter oder in Kurven lauerten.
Aber tat verdammt gut endlich wieder auf dem Ratt zu sitzen. Mal sehen ob ich meinen Vorsatz 100+ Biketage dieses Jahr mal wieder halten kann.


----------



## Shlousi (29. Januar 2017)

Herrlich


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. Januar 2017)

Bild vom Samstag, musste mich der Schaltung widmen nach einem Sturz - neuer Zee Shifter, neues SLX Schaltwerk inkl. XTR Röllchen + neues Schaltauge, schöng CNC gefräst  Ebenfalls neue Griffe verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (30. Januar 2017)

Nachtrag, Bild von gestern


----------



## Kauboi (30. Januar 2017)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Aber ja, ein Darkside geistert eminent im Kopf herum. *g*



Du könntest Dich in dieser Hinsicht von meinem ellenlangen Beitrag in Deinem BlaBla Thread inspirieren lassen. Immerhin habe ich ihn extra für Dich erstellt!


----------



## maniac66 (30. Januar 2017)

Nach dem Frost kam endlich mal wieder die Mokke durch


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Januar 2017)

Hey Jungs, ich stehe heute mit 2 Bildern (jeweils auf meinem Banshee) zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages, wer will kann mir ja seine Stimme geben


----------



## --HANK-- (31. Januar 2017)

Ich bin auch in der Wahl zum Foto des Tages - zwar nicht auf meinen Banshee aber dafür auf nen Fatbike im Schnee am Hochwurzen... Ihr könnt auch mir gerne eure Stimmen geben


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Januar 2017)

--HANK-- schrieb:


> Ich bin auch in der Wahl zum Foto des Tages - zwar nicht auf meinen Banshee aber dafür auf nen Fatbike im Schnee am Hochwurzen... Ihr könnt auch mir gerne eure Stimmen geben



Ich mag zwar keine Fatbikes, aber das Bild ist ganz cool, bekommst mein Like


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --HANK-- (31. Januar 2017)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ich mag zwar keine Fatbikes, aber das Bild ist ganz cool, bekommst mein Like




Ich revanchiere mich ;-)


----------



## Kharma (31. Januar 2017)

Wenn ich euch beiden Turteltauben mal kurz unterbrechen dürfte... 

Also gemäß Everyday26 gibt es keine Banshee Headbadges mehr zu bestellen.
Schade, denn das klang letztes Jahr noch anders, allerdings über Mountainlove.

Ich wollte alle interessierten nur auf den neuesten Stand bringen.

Weitermachen.


----------



## Dakeyras (31. Januar 2017)

Wir können uns ja Custom badges machen lassen...


----------



## Kharma (31. Januar 2017)

Wenn du weißt wo und wie...


----------



## frogmatic (31. Januar 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Wir können uns ja Custom badges machen lassen...





Kharma schrieb:


> Wenn du weißt wo und wie...


Da gibt es doch diesen Briten... Mindestens für LAST FFWD und für Cotic (habe ich sogar auch eins) habe ich im Forum schon Sammelthreads gesehen.


----------



## Kharma (31. Januar 2017)

L-i-e-f-e-r-n!
Her mit der Adresse.
Das wird aber ne Gemeinschaftsarbeit.


----------



## BrotherMo (31. Januar 2017)

Die Batches für das FFWD hatte der @danchoize organisiert...

Eventuell kann er mit einer Adresse bzw. Infos zur Abwicklung helfen...


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Januar 2017)

https://www.madebycooper.co.uk/products/specialist/bike-head-badges


----------



## bobtailoner (31. Januar 2017)

Falls es zu einer sammelbestellung kommt, ich wäre dabei


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Januar 2017)

Ich auch... für jedes Bike eins, also zwei. Und den hier hab ich noch auf die schnelle gefunden. https://www.facebook.com/headbadgeUK/ Bin aber nicht bei FB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (31. Januar 2017)

Ouhh, der sieht gut aus. 
Bin auch nicht im Fratzenbuch, also kann da jemand einen Kontakt bitte herstellen?


----------



## DAKAY (31. Januar 2017)

Im Stiel dessen mit dem Wolfkopf würde mir gut gefallen. Bin auch nicht bei FB

#saynotofacebook


----------



## Dakeyras (31. Januar 2017)

Bin auch nicht bei FB, wäre aber bei einer Sammelbestellung dabei.


----------



## MK_79 (31. Januar 2017)

Die Sachen von  Headbadge.co.uk sehen wirklich gut aus und machen was her.
Je nach Design wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## Kharma (31. Januar 2017)

Keiner ist bei Facebook...

Und nu?^^


----------



## Dakeyras (31. Januar 2017)

Was habt ihr euch eigentlich genau vorgestellt? Design deckungsgleich mit dem derzeitigen Steuerrohr-Decal oder was ganz anderes?


----------



## MK_79 (31. Januar 2017)

Deckungsgleich klingt gut für mich, das Logo macht an sich schon was her.
Beim Design würde mir etwas gefallen, dass auf alt gemacht ist oder einen "used" look hat.
Bei FB bin ich auch nicht. Wegen anstehendem Umzug sieht es schlecht aus sonst hätte ich hier was gemacht. Weiß aber nicht wie holprig der Umzug wird.


----------



## FastFabi93 (1. Februar 2017)

Ich melde auch mal Interesse an, hab´ allerdings auch kein Facebook 

Vielleicht erstmal hier anfragen: https://www.madebycooper.co.uk/products/specialist/bike-head-badges ?

Da scheint es aber ne Mindestbestellmenge von 50 Stück zu geben, weniger nur auf Anfrage. Macht dann 6,07 € pro Stück (nach Steuern).




Dakeyras schrieb:


> Was habt ihr euch eigentlich genau vorgestellt? Design deckungsgleich mit dem derzeitigen Steuerrohr-Decal oder was ganz anderes?



Finde ich persönlich am Besten :daumen


----------



## iceis (1. Februar 2017)

Dann sollte sich mal jemand bei FB anmelden, nur so ein Gedanke ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (1. Februar 2017)

Es ist schön zu lesen das Es doch noch normale Menschen gibt die nich im FB sind 
Ich übrigens auch nicht


----------



## Kharma (1. Februar 2017)

Nägel mit Köpfen, Teil 1:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-headbadge-sammelbestellung.834354/


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Februar 2017)

Hab abgestimmt und melde auch hier nochmal Interesse an, auch mit dem Wissen im Hinterkopf gesteinigt zu werden, ich bin bei Facebook! Könnte also wenn Bedarf besteht eine Anfrage starten


----------



## Dakeyras (1. Februar 2017)

Mein Spitty kriegt nen R2D2 :








Mit einem Erfahrungsbericht warte ich aber noch bis die Trails vernünftig aufgetaut sind. Zur Zeit wechselst sich hier angetautes Eis und Matsch ab...


----------



## jojo2 (2. Februar 2017)

Headbadge!
(Ich bin begeistert und muss mich hier mal spontan einklinken - sorry für fast offtopic)
Jetzt weiß ich endlich wie man das nennt!
Ich stelle in den nächsten Tagen mein Scythe in den Bikemarkt,
(um mir evtl ein Rune zuzulegen)

und dann gibts von mir ein Specialized Headbadge dazu!
http://mtbn.ws/psv8x


----------



## DC. (2. Februar 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Mein Spitty kriegt nen R2D2 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viel Spaß/Glück mit dem Dämpfer, hoffentlich hält der lange. Ersatzteilbeschaffung scheint ja zur Zeit eine Katastrophe zu sein ;-) 

Mein Spitty ist nach Prüfung durch everyday 26 auch wieder zu Hause. Das was wie ein Riss aussieht, ist eine unschöne Schweißnaht und ein Fehler in der Anodisierung. Unschön, aber nicht kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (2. Februar 2017)

Sehr schön


----------



## Dakeyras (2. Februar 2017)

DC. schrieb:


> Viel Spaß/Glück mit dem Dämpfer, hoffentlich hält der lange. Ersatzteilbeschaffung scheint ja zur Zeit eine Katastrophe zu sein ;-)
> 
> Mein Spitty ist nach Prüfung durch everyday 26 auch wieder zu Hause. Das was wie ein Riss aussieht, ist eine unschöne Schweißnaht und ein Fehler in der Anodisierung. Unschön, aber nicht kaputt.



Danke! Bin schon gespannt wie er sich schlägt. Laut Symion solls ab Sommer mit der Ersatzteilversorgung besser werden. Würde den Service über Symion (wenn das alles so klappt wie angekündigt; er hat da wohl was in Vorbereitung) auch eindeutig cosmic sports vorziehen. 

Etliche Teile scheinen von Fox zu passen. Staubabstreifer wohl nicht, aber die halten ja meistens ewig. Am meisten Sorgen macht mir der Bladder im AGB. Sobald es da was gibt. Werd ich mir was auf Lager legen. 

Hab ja für den Notfall ja noch den Monarch +


Schön, dass mit deinem Rahmen alles in Ordnung ist! 

Gruß 
Georg


----------



## Pakalolo (2. Februar 2017)

Bin ich ja mal gespannt, was Du berichten kannst. Gehe davon aus wir dürfen an deinen Erfahrungen teilhaben 

Wobei jetzt nicht gerade das beste Wetter ist, um die Performance von Federelementen detailliert und in allen Nuancen am Popo zu spüren


----------



## Dakeyras (2. Februar 2017)

Yep, deswegen schrieb ich ja, dass es ein Fazit erst geben wird, wenn die Trails wieder halbwegs trocken sind bzw wenn bestimmte Abschnitte hier überhaupt wieder befahrbar werden.

EDIT: mein Popometer ist aber eh nicht das sensibelste. Hab auch keinen Vergleich zum CCDB. Werde aber auf jeden Fall berichten.


----------



## dani08051991 (8. Februar 2017)

Da im Spitfirethreat niemand was geschrieben hat zitier ich mich hier mal selbst 



dani08051991 schrieb:


> Servus, ich werde mir für mein Spittfire noch einen bergab LRS zulegen.
> Hat von euch schonmal wer ein 26er Hinterrad in den 27,5er Ausfallenden mit 27,5er Vorderrad getestet?
> Dadurch wär das Tretlager ca 1cm tiefer und der LW 1 Grad flächer was bergab wohl nicht verkehrt wäre.
> Es handelt sich um ein V2 aus 2014 mit -1 Grad Angleset und Ausfallenden auf Low.


----------



## NoStyle (8. Februar 2017)

@dani08051991 : Das wird vermutlich so noch keiner gefahren sein, deshalb wohl das mangelnde Feedback ... ?
Die Geo hast Du dir ja schon ausgerechnet - dürfte eben tief und flach werden, nebst entsprechenden Fahreigenschaften, Tretlager etwas höher als mit vo/hi 26". Für bergab bestimmt sehr gut. Bergauf könnte es eventuell etwas kippelig werden, da der Sitzwinkel ja auch abflacht ... ?!?


----------



## dani08051991 (8. Februar 2017)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @dani08051991 : Das wird vermutlich so noch keiner gefahren sein, deshalb wohl das mangelnde Feedback ... ?
> Die Geo hast Du dir ja schon ausgerechnet - dürfte eben tief und flach werden, nebst entsprechenden Fahreigenschaften, Tretlager etwas höher als mit vo/hi 26". Für bergab bestimmt sehr gut. Bergauf könnte es eventuell etwas kippelig werden, da der Sitzwinkel ja auch abflacht ... ?!?


Dann werds wohl ich mal probieren müssen 
Bergauf ist ja in dem Fall kein Problem, hab ja noch andere Laufräder.


----------



## tommi101 (9. Februar 2017)

Mein neues Prime in Größe Large....noch in der Findungsphase was das Farb-/Kontrastprogramm angeht


----------



## Masberg (9. Februar 2017)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Mein neues Prime in Größe Large....noch in der Findungsphase was das Farb-/Kontrastprogramm angeht



Gute Wahl, ein Prime zu nehmen. Nur die Farbauswahl hat mich davon abgehalten, ein 2017er zu kaufen und finde es auch schwierig, für das Rad optisch sinnvolle Ergänzungen zu finden.


----------



## freetourer (9. Februar 2017)

Willkommen im Prime - Club.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (9. Februar 2017)

@tommi101 schönes Prime! Hast du den Rahmen mal vorm Aufbau gewogen?


----------



## tommi101 (9. Februar 2017)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> @tommi101 schönes Prime! Hast du den Rahmen mal vorm Aufbau gewogen?



Ja hab ich, näheres dazu im Prime-Thread.


----------



## tommi101 (9. Februar 2017)

Masberg schrieb:


> Gute Wahl, ein Prime zu nehmen. Nur die Farbauswahl hat mich davon abgehalten, ein 2017er zu kaufen und finde es auch schwierig, für das Rad optisch sinnvolle Ergänzungen zu finden.



Die ersten Ausfahrten bestätigen auch die Wahl. Fährt sich sehr ausgewogen, wendig , klasse Handling....überhaupt nicht schwerfällig.
Stimmt, es ist schwer zu dem Burgundy Decals passende Komponenten zu finden. In Natura sind die Decals auch nicht so "pinky" wie es auf dem Bild aussieht.
Aber der Trend alles voll in einem Farbton durchgestyled zu haben (wie z.B. in Fox Orange), ist auch nicht so meins.
Hatte in den letzten Jahren nur Bikes die eher schlicht und unauffällig in schwarz oder raw aufgebaut waren.
Diesmal gibt es etwas Farbe...aber auch nur dezent. Kreative Vorschläge nehme ich gerne entgegen


----------



## Masberg (10. Februar 2017)

ok
Vorschlag:
Bremse: Trickstuff Diretissima oder Piccola in Magenta. Geld spielt doch keine Rolle, oder?


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Februar 2017)

Nightride


----------



## Pure_Power (10. Februar 2017)

Die letzten Seiten haben eindeutig zuviel Text und zu wenig Bilder 





Neue Bremsscheiben/Beläge, neuer Antrieb/Schaltung komplett, neue Kurbel/Innenlager, neuer LRS,...





-Banshee Legend MK3 L 2015 black anodized
-Fox 40 Float RC2 26" Kashima Factory Series 2015
-Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C 241x76 (Als Platzhalter, nur übergangsweise)
-Syntace 22,2x8 Needle Bearing
-Chris King InSet I2 Tapered black
-Syntace F44 DM
-Syntace Vector Carbon High35 780mm 8°
-Ergon GE1
-Hope Tech V4 Evo 203/183mm - Umbau auf schwarze Plastikleitung
-Hope Matchmaker Sram (rechts)
-Komplettes Hope Titanschraubenkit
-Sram X01 DH 7sp Trigger
-Sram X01 DH 7sp short
-Sram X01 DH 7sp XG-795
-Race Face Crankboots black
-KMC X11SL DLC black
-Hope BSA83 30mm black (steal bearings)
-Race Face SixC Cinch 83mm - 165mm
-Race Face Chinch DM narrow-wide 36T black
-Xpedo XMX24MC
-Tune King MK / Kong MK XD - Light-Bicycle RM26C05 | 38mm - Sapim Cx-Ray
-Carbocage FR ISCG05 black
-Selle Italia SLR TT 135gr (striped) + M3 Safety Walk
-Syntace P6 HiFlex Carbon 30.9x300mm
-Tune Schraubwürger 34.9 black
-Schwalbe Magic Mary 26x2.35 SG Vertstar
-Schwalbe Magic Mary 26x2.35 SG Vertstar
-Schwalbe 40mm Tubeless Ventile
-Tubeless - 2x50ml
-3M | Scotch Rubber Mastic Tape 2228
-Jagwire LEX-SL 4mm

Mehr Detailbilder hier --> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/76492


*edit*
Das Darkside gibt es hier zu sehen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-darkside-sammelthread.769170/page-36#post-14251572


----------



## bobtailoner (10. Februar 2017)

Mega legend [emoji12]


----------



## svenson69 (10. Februar 2017)

Ich seh nur ein klasse Legend


----------



## Masberg (10. Februar 2017)

Der Gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (10. Februar 2017)




----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (11. Februar 2017)

Soweit ist mein Paradox fertig... ne MT5 ist geplant, der Geldbeutel sagt aber noch nein


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Februar 2017)

Gestern die Trails in Stuttgart unsicher gemacht


----------



## staaberggung (17. Februar 2017)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Ja hab ich, näheres dazu im Prime-Thread.


Hallo tommi101,
bin ich blind oder hast du im Prime Tread noch kein Gewicht gepostet?
Mich würde das Gewicht ebenfalls interessieren da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir ein Prime in XL zuzulegen.
Danke für deine Info und viel Spaß beim biken.


----------



## Nachaz (17. Februar 2017)

Hier mal der aktuelle Stand von meinem Radl:


----------



## san_andreas (17. Februar 2017)

Ferdsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (17. Februar 2017)

Schönes Ding!
Aber so cool der Vorbau mal war, der schaut aus als wäre er nen halben Meter lang


----------



## san_andreas (17. Februar 2017)

Der ist 60mm, kommt aufm Bild komisch.


----------



## tommi101 (17. Februar 2017)

staaberggung schrieb:


> Hallo tommi101,
> bin ich blind oder hast du im Prime Tread noch kein Gewicht gepostet?
> Mich würde das Gewicht ebenfalls interessieren da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir ein Prime in XL zuzulegen.
> Danke für deine Info und viel Spaß beim biken.



Nein, Du bist nicht blind 
Ich wollte eigentlich noch ein paar neue Fotos vom Bike machen, komme aber zur Zeit nicht vor die Tür...jedenfalls nicht bei Tageslicht.
Um es hier im wohl meist beobachteten Banshee Thread kurz anzumerken, die Gewichte die ich gewogen hab:

 - Rahmen Prime Gr. L raw 2017			   3020g  (netto)
 - Dämpfer RS Monarch Plus					  325g
 - Shock-Mountkit Schrauben/Buchsen		 52g
 - Ausfallenden 142/12							  201g
 - DT Swiss Achse 142								 61g
 - ISCG Aufnahme (abnehmbar)				   52g

Wie man sieht , alles nicht gerade filigraner Leichtbau....aber das bin ich auch nicht 
Hatte noch nicht viel Gelegenheit das Prime richtig auszufahren, aber ich hab vom ersten Roll-Out an
sowas wie ein vertrautes Gefühl zu dem Bike....was ja schon mal nicht verkehrt ist.
Es brauchte nur wenig Anpassungen um die richtige Sitzposition zu finden. Natürlich muss ich noch etwas
an den Federelementen rumspielen, aber das Grundsetup passt schon mal. Die Suntour Auron RC2 PCS macht
übrigens einen sehr guten Eindruck. Habe sie mehr oder weniger blind bestellt, aber bei dem Preis bei BC war
es mir einen Versuch wert:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...egavalanche-29-Federgabel-Ltd-Edition-p54400/

Insofern bin ich bislang sehr zufrieden mit dem neuen Prime, auch wenn wie gesagt harter Einsatz noch nicht stattgefunden hat.
Noch etwas zur Größenorientierung: Ich habe nach Bernhards Empfehlung bei 1,86m/90cm SL Größe Large genommen...und
es passt mir wunderbar. Das Sitzrohr (45cm) dürfte nicht kürzer sein, eine 150er Reverb hat aber gerade  noch genügend Einstecktiefe, also bis Unterkante Oberrohr überlappend. Auf den Bildern ist noch ein 50mm Vorbau montiert, hab jetzt einen 40er verbaut und auch das fühlt sich nicht zu kurz an.
Hier noch ein paar (schlechte) Bilder:


----------



## Pure_Power (19. Februar 2017)

Für die, die nicht im Spitfire Thread unterwegs sind 

Endlich fertig... 









-Banshee Spitfire v3 in L 2017
-Rock Shox Pike 650B RCT3 SoloAir 160mm
-Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 (M/L)
-Chris King InSet I2 Tapered black
-Syntace Megaforce2 50mm
-Syntace Vector Carbon High10 8° 760mm
-Ergon GE1 black
-Hope Tech Evo E4 - Umbau auf schwarze Plastikleitung
-Hope Floating black 203mm/183mm
-Hope C Adapter PM203 black
-Hope B Adapter IS2000-183 black
-Komplettes Hope Titanschraubenkit
-Sram X01 black/grey 11sp Trigger
-Sram X01 black/grey 11sp
-Sram X01 XG-1095 10-42
-Sram X01 GXP black/grey 170mm
-absoluteBLACK OVAL SRAM GXP N/W direct mount chainring 34T
-Sram Crank Boots black
-77designz OVAL GUIDE - S3/E-Type
-Bionicon C.Guide ECO
-Reset GXPlite MTB 73mm
-Xpedo XMX24MC Pedale
-KMC X11SL DLC black
-Tune King15 / Kong X12 XD - Carbonal MX735 650B | 35mm - Sapim Cx-Ray - Sapim Inverted
-BikeYoke REVIVE 160 31.6mm - Triggy
-Tune KommVor (Team, UD - all black)
-Tune Schraubwürger 34.9mm black
-Schwalbe Nobby Nic EVO 27.5x2.35 Trailstar
-Schwalbe Magic Mary EVO  27.5x2.35 Trailstar
-Tesa 4289, 25mm - als Rimtape
-Schwalbe 40mm Tubeless Ventile
-Tubeless NoTubes Suppe 2x60ml
-3M - Scotch Rubber Mastic Tape 2228
-Jagwire LEX-SL 4mm

ca. 12,9 kg


----------



## Custom Waidler (19. Februar 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der ist 60mm, kommt aufm Bild komisch.



50mm


----------



## san_andreas (19. Februar 2017)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> 50mm



Nein, es gibt den X4 in 60mm, ist schon richtig.


----------



## Custom Waidler (19. Februar 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt den X4 in 60mm, ist schon richtig.



dachte das wäre der 50mm den du von mir gekauft hast


----------



## san_andreas (19. Februar 2017)

Den hat ein Kumpel .


----------



## BoulderTom (19. Februar 2017)

Endlich fertig und erster Ausfahrt gemacht! Hab die Bilder lieber vorher gemacht um den einmalig sauberen Zustand zu dokumentieren.


----------



## staaberggung (20. Februar 2017)

Hallo tommi101,
vielen Dank für Deine Info. War schon aufm Weg zum Optiker.
Na ja noch mal Glück gehabt  Dir viel Spaß beim Biken und abstimmen des Fahrwerks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinfueloep (20. Februar 2017)

Es hat durchaus auch Vorteile, wenn ein Banshee-Rahmen nicht ewig hält. Vielen Dank an everyday26 für das unkomplizierte Crash Replacement!

Eine kleine Vorschau gibt's schon:







Mehr dazu, wenn es wirklich fertig ist und ich Zeit für ordentliche Fotos habe


----------



## Kharma (20. Februar 2017)

Das letzte Foto ist doch schon ordentlich.


----------



## dani08051991 (20. Februar 2017)




----------



## jammerlappen (21. Februar 2017)

jetzt noch länger und wieder tief!


----------



## bobtailoner (21. Februar 2017)

Was gut!


----------



## Phil-Joe (24. Februar 2017)

Also das erste der beiden Bilder sieht echt toll aus ... wie nennt man diesen Effekt, bei das scharf gestellte eher wie aus dem Modellbau aussieht? Quasi das umgekehrte zu Bokeh, oder? Interessiert mich schon länger.


----------



## jammerlappen (24. Februar 2017)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Also das erste der beiden Bilder sieht echt toll aus ... wie nennt man diesen Effekt, bei das scharf gestellte eher wie aus dem Modellbau aussieht? Quasi das umgekehrte zu Bokeh, oder? Interessiert mich schon länger.


 

Das ist in der Google Camera-App der Fokuseffekt. Da wird der Effekt irgendwie mathematisch erzeugt. Man (also nicht ich  ) kann das aber auch durch gut fotografieren erzeugen.

Ach so, Danke euch für die Blumen!


----------



## MalcolmX (24. Februar 2017)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Also das erste der beiden Bilder sieht echt toll aus ... wie nennt man diesen Effekt, bei das scharf gestellte eher wie aus dem Modellbau aussieht? Quasi das umgekehrte zu Bokeh, oder? Interessiert mich schon länger.


Nennt sich Tilt-Shift Effekt. Gibt eigene Objektive dafür (schau mal nach Samyang Tilt Shift auf Amazon, Aliexpress,...)


----------



## Phil-Joe (24. Februar 2017)

Lässt sich sowas auch per Software "reinbearbeiten"? Die umgekehrte Variante erzeugt ja schon tolle Bilder aber dieses hier find' ich schon scharf. Sieht immer aus wie eine Modellwelt. 

Schickes Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (24. Februar 2017)

das ist ja per Software... geschmackssache


----------



## Florent29 (24. Februar 2017)

tommi101 schrieb:


> - Rahmen Prime Gr. L raw 2017			   3020g  (netto)
> - Dämpfer RS Monarch Plus					  325g
> - Shock-Mountkit Schrauben/Buchsen		 52g
> - Ausfallenden 142/12							  201g
> ...



Zusammengerechnet 3711 Gramm - mein 2016er XL wiegt mit dem gleichen Dämpfer alles in allem 3900 Gramm (15,5 als Komplettbike). Also exakt das Gleiche. Sollten die nicht eigentlich leichter werden für 2017?


----------



## Pornspirit (24. Februar 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Nennt sich Tilt-Shift Effekt. Gibt eigene Objektive dafür (schau mal nach Samyang Tilt Shift auf Amazon, Aliexpress,...)



Sorry, aber Tilt Shift ist was anderes, dass hier nennt sich "Miniatur Effekt", haben die meisten Kameras als Kreativ-Effekt oder in den Bildeinstellungen.
Tilt-Shift hat was mit Stürzenden Linien bei Gebäuden usw zu tun


----------



## tommi101 (24. Februar 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Zusammengerechnet 3711 Gramm - mein 2016er XL wiegt mit dem gleichen Dämpfer alles in allem 3900 Gramm (15,5 als Komplettbike). Also exakt das Gleiche. Sollten die nicht eigentlich leichter werden für 2017?


Ja, das sollten sie....aber mich stört ein büschn Übergewicht nicht (mehr) weiter. Natürlich fände ich die ursprünglich angekündigten 400g weniger beim Rahmen auch begrüssenswert (bei gleicher Haltbarkeit selbstverständlich!), aber es ist nunmal wie es ist und das Rad fährt sich für meinen Geschmack auch so ausgezeichnet. 
15,5kg ist doch für einen XL-Büffel mit entsprechender Bepellung ein gutes und vor allem Vertrauen erweckendes Gewicht. 
Wenn man sich (wie ich) jenseits der 90kg-Marke bewegt, ist ein solides Enduro unter 14kg bei artgerechtem Einsatz doch fast schon fahrlässig


----------



## san_andreas (24. Februar 2017)




----------



## Custom Waidler (25. Februar 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


>




Die Pedalefarbe passt aber nicht so richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (25. Februar 2017)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Ja, das sollten sie....aber mich stört ein büschn Übergewicht nicht (mehr) weiter. Natürlich fände ich die ursprünglich angekündigten 400g weniger beim Rahmen auch begrüssenswert (bei gleicher Haltbarkeit selbstverständlich!), aber es ist nunmal wie es ist und das Rad fährt sich für meinen Geschmack auch so ausgezeichnet.
> 15,5kg ist doch für einen XL-Büffel mit entsprechender Bepellung ein gutes und vor allem Vertrauen erweckendes Gewicht.
> Wenn man sich (wie ich) jenseits der 90kg-Marke bewegt, ist ein solides Enduro unter 14kg bei artgerechtem Einsatz doch fast schon fahrlässig





 
In der Tat Race-Ready bereift und mittlerweile dank neuem, noch breiterem Cockpit auch völlig carbonfrei. Da gehen die 15,willichnichtwissen völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## f00f (25. Februar 2017)

Das Prime fährt sich unglaublich ausgewogen, souverän und agil – ich merk nichts von der beschworenen Trägheit der Waggon-Wheeler. Fahre es momentan noch in der Einstellung mit steilem Lenkwinkel und hohem Tretlager. Wenn das Wetter besser wird und die Trails es wieder mehr erlauben zu heizen, versuche ich mal die flache, tiefe Einstellung. Dann wird auch der Inline endlich mal richtig eingestellt. Wenn dazu jemand Tipps oder ne Grundeinstellung zum Ausprobieren hat, immer her damit, wäre dankbar 

Und hier Bilder vom letzten Wochenende und gestern. Freitag Mittag ins Wochenende starten hat was 











P.S: carbonhaltiges Cockpit, weils einfach schneller macht


----------



## svenson69 (25. Februar 2017)

Das schöne Wetter ausnutzen


----------



## tokla4130 (25. Februar 2017)

Meins nochmal, weil ich es so liebe...
Mit neuem Vorbau und jetzt in flachster Einstellung!


----------



## san_andreas (25. Februar 2017)

Immer geile Räder hier !


----------



## Dakeyras (25. Februar 2017)

tokla4130 schrieb:


> Meinst nochmal, weil ich es so liebe...
> Mit neuem Vorbau und jetzt in flachster Einstellung!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 578502


Soooo genial. Espresso coating kommt richtig gut im schwarzen Rad. 

Welche Version der Gabel ist das?


----------



## tokla4130 (25. Februar 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Soooo genial. Espresso coating kommt richtig gut im schwarzen Rad.
> 
> Welche Version der Gabel ist das?



Danke 
Ist ne 2016er mit Titanfeder!


----------



## Dakeyras (25. Februar 2017)

Mit dem NCR Dämpfer? Kannst du kurz was zur Performance der Gabel schreiben? 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Verfügbarkeit verschiedener Federhärten aus? 

Vg 
Georg


----------



## tokla4130 (25. Februar 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Mit dem NCR Dämpfer? Kannst du kurz was zur Performance der Gabel schreiben?
> 
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Verfügbarkeit verschiedener Federhärten aus?
> 
> ...


350 NCR Ti
Gabel ist Top. Fahre 30% Sag
Schluckt kleine Sachen schön weg, sackt nicht weg und hat auch erst einmal durchgeschlagen und das beim Setup.
Federn gibst nicht, da ist ne Luftkammer drin mit der die Titanfeder vorgespannt und der Sag angepasst wird. War mir Anfangs etwas suspekt, klappt aber sehr gut!


----------



## Dakeyras (25. Februar 2017)

Klingt gut. Danke dir für die Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (25. Februar 2017)

Ich war bei dem sonnigen Wetter auch zum Spielen draußen:



 
Immer noch carbonfrei


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Februar 2017)

Hast Du kein anti-Klapper mehr an der Kettenstrebe?


----------



## Florent29 (25. Februar 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hast Du kein anti-Klapper mehr an der Kettenstrebe?



Doch. Aber Slapper Tape statt einem alten Schlauch. Sieht besser aus und funktioniert besser.


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Februar 2017)

Ahh, konnte ich nicht erkennen. Ich hab mir jetzt fürs Rune bei Amazon 3M Scotchfil gekauft. Ist dicker, breiter und länger bei gleichem Preis - quasi alles doppelt. Das "Original" Slappertape hat mir am Spitty die Kette im Sommer durchgeschlagen.


----------



## Florent29 (26. Februar 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ahh, konnte ich nicht erkennen. Ich hab mir jetzt fürs Rune bei Amazon 3M Scotchfil gekauft. Ist dicker, breiter und länger bei gleichem Preis - quasi alles doppelt. Das "Original" Slappertape hat mir am Spitty die Kette im Sommer durchgeschlagen.



Durch die KeFü oben ist das Kettenschlagen auf der Oberseite der Kettenstreben nahezu kein Problem mehr. Die einzige problematische Stelle ist die Unterseite der Strebe knapp hinter dem Kettenblatt, wo die Schweißnaht zwischen unterem Yoke und Kettenstrebe sitzt. Aber da reicht das Slappertape.

Aber der Tip mit dem 3M ist gut...danke.


----------



## MalcolmX (26. Februar 2017)

Pornspirit schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Tilt Shift ist was anderes, dass hier nennt sich "Miniatur Effekt", haben die meisten Kameras als Kreativ-Effekt oder in den Bildeinstellungen.
> Tilt-Shift hat was mit Stürzenden Linien bei Gebäuden usw zu tun


Da denk nochmal nach.
Mit einem Tilt-shift Objektiv kann man Objektebene und Filmebene verschieben.
Genau das braucht man für den Tilt-shift Effekt. 
https://fotopraxis.net/workshops-2/workshop-toy-towns-der-tilt-shift-effekt/


----------



## Pornspirit (26. Februar 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Da denk nochmal nach.
> Mit einem Tilt-shift Objektiv kann man Objektebene und Filmebene verschieben.
> Genau das braucht man für den Tilt-shift Effekt.
> https://fotopraxis.net/workshops-2/workshop-toy-towns-der-tilt-shift-effekt/



Im Grunde hast du Recht! Mit Software geht´s auch und ist billiger.
War mir nicht bewusst, dass damit auch eine geringe Schärfentiefe möglich ist ;-) Danke für den Hinweis!
So dann richtig?
Tilten= geringe bzw. große Schärfentiefe
Shiften= Stützende Linien vermeiden


----------



## Dakeyras (26. Februar 2017)

Pornspirit schrieb:


> Tilten= geringe bzw. große Schärfentiefe



*Klugscheißer-Modus an*

Geringe oder große Schärfentiefe regelt die Blende. 
Durchs Tilten schwenkst du das Linsensystem und damit die Schärfeebene relativ zur Sensor- bzw Filmebene, so dass man zb auch "schräg" im Bild stehende Objekte bei geringer Schärfentiefe durchgängig scharf abbilden kann. Bei regulären Objektiven (also ohne tilt) ist sonst die Schärfeebene parallel zur Sensorebene.


----------



## MalcolmX (27. Februar 2017)

Naja sagen wir mal, für das Tilt-Shift-Zeug muss man sich schon gerne mit Fotografie beschäftigen 
Denke Softwareseitig ist da durchaus legitim... aber ich finds in jedem Fall spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (27. Februar 2017)

Leute, Banshees, nicht Kameraeinstellungen. Falsches Forum 

Ich finde den Effekt jedenfalls ziemlich lustig.


----------



## Pure_Power (1. März 2017)

Banshee Spitfire v3 DT-Guard (∅42mm) - Prototype v0.1 (noch nicht ganz fertig, fehlen noch 2 Löcher!)


----------



## Braitax (3. März 2017)

Hat einer mal die schwarze Sattelklemme gewogen die beim Rahmen dabei liegt?


----------



## san_andreas (3. März 2017)

Gleich getauscht wegen zu schwer.


----------



## svenson69 (3. März 2017)

Mein Rune hat endlich eine passende Sattelstütze bekommen





@Braitax 
Wiegt 30g


----------



## DAKAY (3. März 2017)

Habe auch mal wieder ein Bild vom Rune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weld (3. März 2017)

Es fährt sich einfach traumhaft


----------



## 21XC12 (3. März 2017)

Da mach ich doch mit!


----------



## Shlousi (3. März 2017)

Hier nochmal meins, freue mich schon auf den nächsten Ausritt...


----------



## Kharma (3. März 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Da mach ich doch mit!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 580439


Ich seh gerade, dass du für deinen Helm ja auch ein Badge benötigst


----------



## 21XC12 (3. März 2017)

Hehe, ja das wäre auch geil.


----------



## Braitax (4. März 2017)

Nochmal was für die Gallerie.
Decals mit kleinen Banshee Gimmick


----------



## Pure_Power (4. März 2017)

Never Ending Story...





Warum muss Chris King jetzt auch ein 30mm BSA Innenlager im Programm haben...


----------



## 21XC12 (8. März 2017)

Ich habe interessante Neuigkeiten. Der Bernhard hat mir verraten, dass der Direktvertrieb schon sehr, sehr bald startet. Ich bin echt gespannt, wenn der Shop online geht. Es kommt dann auch eine Pressemeldung. Das wird ein Fest!!!


----------



## saufraz (8. März 2017)

17er Rune is ends gschmeidig!


----------



## MK_79 (8. März 2017)

Noch schnell etwas Schnee genießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --HANK-- (9. März 2017)

saufraz schrieb:


> 17er Rune is ends gschmeidig!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 582320 Anhang anzeigen 582318



Ein Hoch auf den Fotografen


----------



## Dakeyras (12. März 2017)

gestern war bei uns Hammer-Wetter: 15°C, relativ trocken, ideale Bedingungen:









neu ist der 053 S3C2R und der RF SixC Riser.
Der Zocchi Dämpfer geht richtig gut, obwohl ich noch nicht DAS perfekte Setup gefunden habe. Quasi kein Losbrechmoment, richtig sensibel auf den ersten mm Hub, gibt aber trotzdem super Feedback und steht angenehm hoch im Federweg. Lock-out Modus ist auf Asphalt-Anstiegen klasse, da sehr hart. Im Lockout steht er nochmal höher im Federweg (geschätzt die Hälfte des im offenen Modus eingestellten SAG). Für Uphill im Gelände ist der Lockout mir persönlich aber zu hart (muss vielleicht noch etwas mit der Einstellung des Blowoff Ventils spielen) Da geht der Trail-Modus besser. Für alles andere fahr ich ihn offen und das passt super. Sehr schluckfreudig, Hinterrad klebt quasi am Boden. Im Vergleich zum Monarch Plus deutlich aktiver und lebendiger; der Monarch hat sich immer etwas behäbig angefühlt. Federwegsausnutzung ist ähnlich wie beim M+, hab beide noch nicht ans Limit bekommen. Bin aber auch noch nichts ganz hartes gefahren. Schaun wir mal wie jetzt wird wenn das Wetter beständiger und die Trails trockener werden...

Demnächst kommt noch ne F34 mit 160mm (Bikemarkt-Schnapper   ) und bei Verfügbarkeit ne passende AWK.

Falls wer Interesse an einer 2013er 26" Lyrik RC2DH 160mm mit AWK (1 1/8 Zoll Schaft in 19cm Länge, RacingBros Abstreifern) hat, kann er sich ja schon mal melden. 

gruß
Georg

Edit: Slaughter GRID am HR und Kaiser Projekt (falt) am VR geht super


----------



## 21XC12 (12. März 2017)

Ich habe ein paar bewegte Bilder für die Galerie. Die vielen Sonnenstrahlen haben mein Darkside heute aus dem Winterschlaf geweckt. Die lange Winterpause hat ihren Tribut gefordert. Ich bin in absoluter Flopform.


----------



## Kharma (12. März 2017)

Sieht doch jut aus


----------



## Dakeyras (12. März 2017)

ihr habt euch da echt nen coolen Spielplatz gezimmter


----------



## JDEM (12. März 2017)

Prime in RAW


----------



## jammerlappen (12. März 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein paar bewegte Bilder für die Galerie. Die vielen Sonnenstrahlen haben mein Darkside heute aus dem Winterschlaf geweckt. Die lange Winterpause hat ihren Tribut gefordert. Ich bin in absoluter Flopform.


Auch nach der Winterpause kann ich noch weite Teile des Homespots blind fahren


----------



## 21XC12 (12. März 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Auch nach der Winterpause kann ich noch weite Teile des Homspots blind fahren


Klar, aber nach den aufwändigen Sanierungsmaßnahmen war der Akku leer. Aber wie sagt man so schön? No dig no ride!


----------



## jammerlappen (12. März 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Klar, aber nach den aufwändigen Sanierungsmaßnahmen war der Akku leer. Aber wie sagt man so schön? No dig no ride!


Flopform halt  aber irgendwann müssen wir da mal ein banshee-Treffen machen! Komme auch mit Spaten. Flopform ist hier aber auch am Start und das, wo ich nächste Woche doch in die Alpen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (13. März 2017)

@21XC12 

Sehr geiles Video   

Bild von gestern, feine Enduro-Runde hingelegt bei besten Bedingungen im Voralpenland


----------



## fibbs (13. März 2017)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Noch schnell etwas Schnee genießen



Gindlalmschneid?


----------



## 21XC12 (13. März 2017)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @21XC12
> Bild von gestern, feine Enduro-Runde hingelegt bei besten Bedingungen im Voralpenland


Da fehlt nur noch das Badge.


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. März 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Da fehlt nur noch das Badge.



Da hast du recht


----------



## jammerlappen (16. März 2017)

Feierbendrunde mit dem Spitty:


----------



## 21XC12 (16. März 2017)

Schöne Trails habt ihr da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (16. März 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Feierbendrunde mit dem Spitty:



Alter, wenn das eure FEIERABENDRUNDE ist, wie geht es dann erst an anderen Tagen ab? 
Ich brauch'n Dreirad. 
Ich muss nochmal von vorn beginnen.


----------



## TobiasB1809 (17. März 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Feierbendrunde mit dem Spitty:




Ich möchte auch so ne Feierabendrunde haben


----------



## jammerlappen (17. März 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Schöne Trails habt ihr da


Das ist alles der "LadiesOnly" im Deister. Eine der zwei Vereinsstrecken der Deisterfreun.de. Der Tüp hier hats hauptverantwortlich verzapft...


----------



## brillenboogie (17. März 2017)

Rough Ladies im Deister. Ein wenig Neid im Saarland. 

Hab auch mal das Spity für die erste Ausfahrt des Jahres aus der Garage geholt. Es ist einfach ein geiles Teil...Frühlingsgefühle Ahoi!


----------



## 21XC12 (17. März 2017)

Ist nicht Ottweiler oder?


----------



## randy randy (17. März 2017)

Mein Prime, vorne 29 hinten 27,5+


----------



## Felger (17. März 2017)

mein Rune - vorne 29 hinten 27,5


----------



## xtccc (17. März 2017)

Spitfire...27,5v - 26h


----------



## FastFabi93 (17. März 2017)

Bin wohl doch nicht der einzige der das Problem mit den scheuernden und klappernden Zügen vorne am Steuerrohr /Unterrohr hat. Hat da zufällig jemand noch ne bessere Lösung als Folie/ Slappertape ? Letzteres sieht bei den farbigen Rahmen immer so nach Flicken aus ...


----------



## 21XC12 (17. März 2017)

xtccc schrieb:


> Spitfire...27,5v - 26h


 
Und wie fährt sich das so? Stell ich mir ziemlich spaßig vor. Lässt sich bestimmt leicht auf HR ziehen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (18. März 2017)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Bin wohl doch nicht der einzige der das Problem mit den scheuernden und klappernden Zügen vorne am Steuerrohr /Unterrohr hat. Hat da zufällig jemand noch ne bessere Lösung als Folie/ Slappertape ? Letzteres sieht bei den farbigen Rahmen immer so nach Flicken aus ...



Hab weit über 1 Jahr Spiral-Kabelschlauch um Schaltzughülle + Bremsleitung, musste bisher nicht erneuert werden und scheuert nicht, klappern tut auch nix.
Allerdings ist mein Rahmen schwarz eloxiert.
Am Unterrohr kann doch eigentlich nix scheuern bei stramm gezogenen Kabelbindern, würd ich meinen.


----------



## Kharma (18. März 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Und wie fährt sich das so? Stell ich mir ziemlich spaßig vor. Lässt sich bestimmt leicht auf HR ziehen!?


Mein Senf: Ich fahre selbige Kombi und finde schon, dass das Rad etwas Nachdruck benötigt. Drum versuche icht jetzt auch mal die hohe Einstellung in den Shims hinten.
Vielleicht fehlt mir aber auch einfach das Schmackes? 
Aber du hattest ja @xtccc gefragt.


----------



## FastFabi93 (18. März 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> Hab weit über 1 Jahr Spiral-Kabelschlauch um Schaltzughülle + Bremsleitung, musste bisher nicht erneuert werden und scheuert nicht, klappern tut auch nix.
> Allerdings ist mein Rahmen schwarz eloxiert.
> Am Unterrohr kann doch eigentlich nix scheuern bei stramm gezogenen Kabelbindern, würd ich meinen.



Bei mir scheuern immer die Bremsleitungen und Schaltzüge seitlich am Steuerrohr und kurz dahinter auf dem Oberrohr (eher seitlich), der Lack ist da schon ziemlich matt und leicht zerkratzt von. Eloxal ist da ja sowieso weniger anfällig


----------



## iceis (18. März 2017)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Bei mir scheuern immer die Bremsleitungen und Schaltzüge seitlich am Steuerrohr und kurz dahinter auf dem Oberrohr (eher seitlich), der Lack ist da schon ziemlich matt und leicht zerkratzt von. Eloxal ist da ja sowieso weniger anfällig



Dieser Spiral-Kabelschlauch macht halt aus Schaltzughülle + Bremsleitung praktisch einen recht steifen einzelnen Bogen.
Glaube nicht das da noch was reiben kann am Unterrohr weil die Spirale fast bis zum obersten Kabelbinder geht.

Ansonsten kannst eigentlich nur durchsichtige Schutzfolie anbringen dann schauts auch nicht nach Flicken aus.


----------



## 21XC12 (18. März 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Mein Senf: Ich fahre selbige Kombi und finde schon, dass das Rad etwas Nachdruck benötigt. Drum versuche icht jetzt auch mal die hohe Einstellung in den Shims hinten.
> Vielleicht fehlt mir aber auch einfach das Schmackes?
> Aber du hattest ja @xtccc gefragt.


Jo, aber ist doch umso besser, wenn man gleich mehrere Meinungen hat.


----------



## xtccc (18. März 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Und wie fährt sich das so? Stell ich mir ziemlich spaßig vor. Lässt sich bestimmt leicht auf HR ziehen!?



fährt sich wie in der flachen Einstellung..bergauf etwas blöder...bergab ziemlich flott


----------



## Frorider86 (19. März 2017)

Moin zusammen 

OT:
...mal frei in die Runde gefragt: Es geistert hier nicht zufällig ein Spitty Rahmen in S zum günstigen Erwerb rum?
Mein altes Jekyll soll aufgelöst werden und als Teilespender für ein zukünftiges Trailbike meiner besseren Hälfte dienen

Schönes Restwochenende


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. März 2017)

Bild vom letzten Donnerstag, schöne Enduro-Runde


----------



## Frorider86 (20. März 2017)

Hehe...könnte Foto des Tages werden  Wenn ihr mögt, lasst ein Sternchen da.
Vorweg der @VineyardRider auf´m Rune, gefolgt von mir auf´m Darkside


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (20. März 2017)

Hürtgenwald


----------



## JDEM (20. März 2017)

Gestern entstanden - die Kurve war bei dem Mistwetter auch schnell eingefahren


----------



## Florent29 (23. März 2017)

@FastFabi93 




iceis schrieb:


> Hab weit über 1 Jahr Spiral-Kabelschlauch um Schaltzughülle + Bremsleitung, musste bisher nicht erneuert werden und scheuert nicht, klappern tut auch nix.
> Allerdings ist mein Rahmen schwarz eloxiert.
> Am Unterrohr kann doch eigentlich nix scheuern bei stramm gezogenen Kabelbindern, würd ich meinen.



So ähnlich hab ich's auch gemacht...Rechte Bremse und Schaltung bzw. linke Bremse und Vario sind mit Klebeband oder Clips zusammengefasst. Am Unterrohr klappert bei mir nix, da hab ich straffe Kabelbinder drauf.

Welches MJ und Modell/Größe fährst du? Weil von MJ15 auf MJ16 haben sie die Halterungen geändert und mein 16er XL Prime hat drei Halterungen auf dem Unterrohr. Das 16er L Rune von nem Kumpel hat nur zwei.


----------



## Dakeyras (23. März 2017)

Spitty im Schlammrock. Jetzt mit F34 FIT4. Geht gut 












Passend dazu die Buchse in Matschwald-Flecktarn :


----------



## Florent29 (23. März 2017)

Der Like gilt nur für die Bikes. 

Von deiner Buchse und der Beule darin will ich mich hiermit ausdrücklich distanzieren.


----------



## US. (23. März 2017)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Bin wohl doch nicht der einzige der das Problem mit den scheuernden und klappernden Zügen vorne am Steuerrohr /Unterrohr hat. Hat da zufällig jemand noch ne bessere Lösung als Folie/ Slappertape ? Letzteres sieht bei den farbigen Rahmen immer so nach Flicken aus ...



Ich hab das Problem nicht. Der Banshee-Rahmen ist diesbezüglich auch nicht kritisch.
Die einzige Stelle, die ich partiell abgeklebt habe, ist die vertikale Verbindung von Kettenstreben und oberen Hinterbaustreben.
Du musst einfach die Züge vernünftig verbinden. Z.B. mit kleinen unauffälligen Kabelbindern oder Tape.
Am Unterrohr die Züge vernünftig verschrauben oder so sichern, daß sie nicht frei rotieren können. Vorher so hindrehen, daß sie kontaktfrei zum Rahmen sind. So handhabe ich das bei allen Rahmen und musste noch nie großartig abkleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (23. März 2017)

Hammerbeik.


----------



## iceis (23. März 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> @FastFabi93
> Welches MJ und Modell/Größe fährst du? Weil von MJ15 auf MJ16 haben sie die Halterungen geändert und mein 16er XL Prime hat drei Halterungen auf dem Unterrohr. Das 16er L Rune von nem Kumpel hat nur zwei.



Hab ein Rune 2015 XL, da sind an der Oberseite des Unterrohrs 3 stellen mit je 3 Befestigungsmöglichkeiten.
Kann ich garnicht verstehen das da nur 2 sind, die Rahmen sind ja auch länger geworden.


----------



## Florent29 (23. März 2017)

@iceis Soweit ich das weiß, sehen die Befestigungen am 15er auch anders aus als am 16er...die 15er sind pyramidenförmig (der mittlere Kanal liegt höher), die 16er flach. Vielleicht liegt's daran.


----------



## US. (23. März 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hammerbeik.


Danke.  Sieht inzwischen aber anders aus mit Fox-Fahrwerk. Muß mal neue pics machen....



iceis schrieb:


> Hab ein Rune 2015 XL, da sind an der Oberseite des Unterrohrs 3 stellen mit je 3 Befestigungsmöglichkeiten.
> Kann ich garnicht verstehen das da nur 2 sind, die Rahmen sind ja auch länger geworden.


Bei meinem 2016er in L sind in der Tat nur zwei flache Befestigungen vorhanden. Aber auch das ist kein Problem. Einfach hinter der eigentlichen Befestigung die Züge mit einem ganz schmalen Kabelbinder sichern. Dann verrutscht oder verdreht nichts mehr.


----------



## US. (23. März 2017)

Hier sieht man die Kabelbinder besser. Und hier seiht man, daß selbst am Hinterbau (Strebenverbindung) der Schaltzug nicht anliegt.
Gruß, Uwe


----------



## FastFabi93 (23. März 2017)

Züge mit Kabelbindern verbinden habe ich bisher auch imer gemacht, hat schon ganz gut gegen das Klappern geholfen, am Rahmen gescheuert haben sie aber trotzdem. Das mit dem rotationsfreien Fixieren werde ich mal versuchen umzusetzen, wenn ich mein Rune wieder aufbaue. Dann gibts auch mal (hoffentlich) gute Bilder von mir.


----------



## MalcolmX (24. März 2017)

Ich hab die Züge am Unterrohr an der Dämpferbefestigung mitbefestigt mit je einem Kabelbinder.
Das ist ausreichend zusammen mit den vorhandenen Punkten...


----------



## Braitax (24. März 2017)

Opss, sollte ins Rune forum


----------



## 21XC12 (26. März 2017)

Ein paar bewegte Bilder vom heutigen Tag ...


----------



## MK_79 (27. März 2017)

fibbs schrieb:


> Gindlalmschneid?




Yes, Sir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (27. März 2017)

Braucht jemand einen hell-blauen 14er "M" Spitty Rahmen ? Gerne auch mit Gabel und Vario-Stütze 

Gruß Sven


----------



## 21XC12 (28. März 2017)

Wenn es ein L wäre ... Das schöne Bike ... Was kommt als nächstes?


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. März 2017)

Bilder aus der GoPro von der gestrigen Feierabendrunde bei netten 20° und traumhaftem Licht


----------



## Masberg (28. März 2017)

wow.. what a impression!
Abgesehen von "rotstich"


----------



## 21XC12 (2. April 2017)

Schöne Bilder  Hero5? Welches Programm benutzt du eigentlich zur Bildbearbeitung?

Hab auch noch ein paar bewegte Bilder vom heutigen Tag ...


----------



## trailterror (2. April 2017)

Top!

Wie anstrengend, respektiv wie lang fährt man, bis man wieder oben ist?


----------



## 21XC12 (2. April 2017)

Danke! Gemütlich geschätzt zwischen 15 und 10 20 Minuten. Man kann aber auch über die Straße shuttlen. Der Verein dort shuttlet auch mal Nichtmitglieder wenn man freundlich fragt und einen kleinen Beitrag leistet. Vorausgesetzt es ist noch Platz im Auto. Vereinsmitglieder gehen natürlich vor. Aber man kann auch selbst mit dem Auto shuttlen. Ein Besuch lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Viele Strecken sind auch sehr gut mit dem Enduro zu fahren.


----------



## Jussi (3. April 2017)

Jo!!
Mehring rockt


----------



## 21XC12 (3. April 2017)

Einfach genial das Bild! Das leuchtende grün der Bäume und der orange Rahmen.  

War mal FdT oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (3. April 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wenn es ein L wäre ... Das schöne Bike ... Was kommt als nächstes?



Ist es aber leider nicht, ja das war es aber das neue ist auch schön! Schau mal in mein Fotoalbum da sollte recht schnell klar werden welches es ist, will ja hier nichts reinmachen was nicht hierher gehört  

Gruß Sven


----------



## 21XC12 (3. April 2017)

Sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## Jussi (3. April 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Einfach genial das Bild! Das leuchtende grün der Bäume und der orange Rahmen.
> 
> War mal FdT oder?




Danke 
Ja war es mal


----------



## svenson69 (4. April 2017)

Ein kleines Update 

Fox 36 gegen Fox 40 
Cane Creek Angle Set -1°


----------



## san_andreas (4. April 2017)

Wie geil !


----------



## bobtailoner (4. April 2017)

Mega!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (16. April 2017)

Heute beim Ostershutteln 



 
Euch allen Frohe Ostern


----------



## 21XC12 (17. April 2017)

Wünsche auch allen Frohe Ostern ... 

Hier ein kleiner Clip vom Ostersonntag .....


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. April 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder  Hero5? Welches Programm benutzt du eigentlich zur Bildbearbeitung?
> 
> Hab auch noch ein paar bewegte Bilder vom heutigen Tag ...



Danke 

Nein, ich hab nur eine GoPro Hero 3+ silber

Ich benutze meistens Gimp zur Bildbearbeitung, bei Handybildern Adobe Photoshop Express


----------



## JDEM (18. April 2017)

Würde mich über nen Sternchen im Fotoalbum freuen ;-)


----------



## jack_steel (20. April 2017)

Das lange Warten auf den 2017er Prime-Rahmen war nervenaufreibend - aber wenn er dann da ist, ist alles vergessen! Danke Bernhard, dass du meine dauernden Anrufe und Mails ertragen hast!


----------



## Osti (20. April 2017)

sehr geil, bringt noch mehr bzgl Prime ins Grübeln!


----------



## --HANK-- (21. April 2017)

Endlich ist es da! XL Rune 2017. Auch von mir: Merce @everyday26 das du meine nervigen Nachfragen ertragen hast!



 

 

 

#love ❤️


----------



## 21XC12 (21. April 2017)

Schwarze Banshee Rahmen find ich einfach zeitlos uns elegant. Das die Oberfläche so unempfindlich ist setzt dem ganzen noch das Sahnehäubchen auf. Find auch geil wie das Dekor auf den schwarzen Rahmen ensteht. Das sind nämlich keine Aufkleber. Das Dekor wird erst geklebt und dann wird der Rahmen gestrahlt damit er matt wird. Dann kommen die Aufkleber runter und die Fläche darunter ist glänzend und glatt wie ein Babyarsch. 

Das Rune und Prime sind beide sehr schön.  Habt ihr euch ein Badge bestellt? Passt bei schwarzen Rahmen sehr gut finde ich.


----------



## MK_79 (21. April 2017)

Bei uns gab es nochmal ordentlich Schnee in den letzten Tagen.


----------



## --HANK-- (22. April 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Schwarze Banshee Rahmen find ich einfach zeitlos uns elegant. Das die Oberfläche so unempfindlich ist setzt dem ganzen noch das Sahnehäubchen auf. Find auch geil wie das Dekor auf den schwarzen Rahmen ensteht. Das sind nämlich keine Aufkleber. Das Dekor wird erst geklebt und dann wird der Rahmen gestrahlt damit er matt wird. Dann kommen die Aufkleber runter und die Fläche darunter ist glänzend und glatt wie ein Babyarsch.
> 
> Das Rune und Prime sind beide sehr schön.  Habt ihr euch ein Badge bestellt? Passt bei schwarzen Rahmen sehr gut finde ich.
> 
> Hat eigentlich wer mein Video vom Ostersonntag gesehen? Normal gibt's immer Feedback, aber diesmal garnicht und das obwohl es ganz lustig ist weil's geschneit hat und ich am Ende voll abgeschissen bin.



Danke! Natürich habe ich ein Badge bestellt - 2 sogar ;-) Ist dann das I-Tüpfelchen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (22. April 2017)




----------



## Weld (22. April 2017)

Will das Darkside nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## jammerlappen (22. April 2017)

Ya Mann!


----------



## andrewam (22. April 2017)

Alpenbikepark chur <3


----------



## Caese (25. April 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Schwarze Banshee Rahmen find ich einfach zeitlos uns elegant.



finde ich ja auch


----------



## 21XC12 (25. April 2017)

Schöne Bild!  Runter ballern und reinspringen ins kühle Nass.


----------



## Caese (25. April 2017)

naaahhh... da ging eher die Rampage-Line runter


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. April 2017)

Caese schrieb:


> finde ich ja auch



Finale Ligure?


----------



## jammerlappen (25. April 2017)

Rooney und ich hatten neben einigen anderen auch Spaß am Wochenende - auf einem anderen Spielplatz:




 
Sorry fürs crossposten, aber der Spaß hat für zwei gereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (25. April 2017)

An der wunderschönen Wupper 





Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. April 2017)

Weld schrieb:


> Will das Darkside nicht mehr hergeben



Fett


----------



## MalcolmX (27. April 2017)

Weld schrieb:


> Will das Darkside nicht mehr hergeben


Cool, in Chur unterwegs


----------



## saufraz (30. April 2017)




----------



## 21XC12 (30. April 2017)

Hier was zum schmunzeln ....


----------



## srsly (30. April 2017)

Wheeeee, fäddsch  

Anhang anzeigen 599220
Anhang anzeigen 599221


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (30. April 2017)

Schöner Aufbau! Besonders Kurbel und Gabel gefallen!


----------



## srsly (30. April 2017)

Danke 
Ist heftig, wie flach der '17er Rahmen im Vergleich zum '14er geworden ist. Der Lenkwinkel würde vermutlich auf ~63° rutschen, falls ich die Gabel wieder auf 180 hochbau


----------



## svenson69 (30. April 2017)

Frisch geputzt  





Die Fox 40 war die richtige Entscheidung, passt besser zu dem Rahmen wie die 36 mit 180mm.


----------



## Robmosh (30. April 2017)

Die letzten Tage wurden, Dank des genialen Wetter im Bergischen ausgiebig genutzt

Unterwegs blieb dann auch mal Zeit für ein Bildchen. 
Zwar nicht direkt an der Wupper, aber zumindest an deren Steilhängen @A7XFreak .


----------



## FastFabi93 (30. April 2017)

Heute zur Abwechslung allein unterwegs gewesen und gleich mal Bilder in der Bärlauch-Schikane geschossen


----------



## hombrebauer (1. Mai 2017)

Sehr schönes und stimmiges Rune! Wie bist du mit der AWk zufrieden (ich hoffe ich täusche mich nicht und das ist ne AWK bei Dir). Hab das Teil seit kurzem im Darkside, in Latsch getestet und nimmer hergegeben


----------



## NoStyle (1. Mai 2017)

srsly schrieb:


> ... Ist heftig, wie flach der '17er Rahmen im Vergleich zum '14er geworden ist. Der Lenkwinkel würde vermutlich auf ~63° rutschen, falls ich die Gabel wieder auf 180 hochbau


Hey, ist das "flach" jetzt nur auf den Lenkwinkel bezogen? Oder auch Tretlager, Überstands-Höhe usw. ... ?


----------



## srsly (1. Mai 2017)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hey, ist das "flach" jetzt nur auf den Lenkwinkel bezogen? Oder auch Tretlager, Überstands-Höhe usw. ... ?


Allgemein. V.a. am Tretlager fällts mir am deutlichsten auf. Lt. Geo-Tabelle 12mm tiefer, dazu noch Gabel 160 statt 180, macht insgesamt in meinem Fall ~20mm tieferes Tretlager und das merkt man sehr deutlich am Schwerpunkt. (... und daran, dass der nagelneue Taco nach einer Ausfahrt schon nicht mehr ganz neu aussieht) Verleitet irgendwie noch mehr zum Spielen aufm Trail, falls das Sinn macht ^^ 
Durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel hab' ich aktuell auch nicht unbedingt das Bedürfnis, die Gabel wieder hochzubauen, wobei ich's rein aus Interesse sicher bald mal machen werde.
Überstandshöhe: Keine Ahnung. Lt. Tabelle 6mm weniger (jetzt 728), aber fällt mir persönlich jetzt nicht auf. 170er Reverb statt 150er merk ich da deutlicher, aber das ist ja nicht rahmenbezogen.


----------



## NoStyle (1. Mai 2017)

@srsly : Danke für die Info! 
Ich grüble immer noch, ob ein Wechsel vom 13er zum 17er Spitfire wirklich lohnt. Bezüglich tieferem Tretlager und steilerem Sitzwinkel durchaus für mich interessant. Der Reach ist nur minim länger geworden und Lenkwinkel geht eh über 0,5 bis 1 Grad flacher über Angle-Set. 170er Sattelstütze wäre auch auf der Liste.
Hoffe nur, das man 2.3er 650Bs noch in den kompakten Dropouts fahren kann, da ich ein kurzes Heck sehr mag ...


----------



## FastFabi93 (1. Mai 2017)

hombrebauer schrieb:


> Sehr schönes und stimmiges Rune! Wie bist du mit der AWk zufrieden (ich hoffe ich täusche mich nicht und das ist ne AWK bei Dir). Hab das Teil seit kurzem im Darkside, in Latsch getestet und nimmer hergegeben



Danke dir.
Ist ne AWK, richtig gesehen. Bin absolut zufrieden damit, ist noch eine der allerersten Serie (deswegen auch keine schwarze). Kein nerviges Wegtauchen der Gabel mehr im Steilen und beim Anbremsen, dazu noch sensibler am Anfang und ne sehr angenehme Endprogression 

Gibt nur einen Nachteil: Mit der besseren Federung wird man deutlicher auf die Schwächen der Dämfungseite aufmerksam 
Gestern hats mir dann auch erstmal den Charger-Bladder zerlegt. Bin schon am Überlegen die Dämfung auch zu tunen. Hat hier zufällig schon jemand Erfahrung mit AWK + FAST 3-Way in der Pike sammeln können ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## srsly (1. Mai 2017)

@NoStyle Ah, hatte ich bisher gar nicht gesehen, dass sich beim Spitfire der Lenkwinkel nicht geändert hat.

Laut Geo-Tabelle sind die Kettenstreben bei Rune und Spitfire recht ähnlich lang. Hier mal Fotos, wie's mit der Reifenfreiheit bei den langen Ausfallenden aussieht. Reifen ist ein Maxxis Minion SS 27.5x2.3






Die kurzen Ausfallenden scheinen 9-10 mm kürzer zu sein. Würde also mit diesem Reifen noch gehen (dann ca. 5mm Luft)


----------



## NoStyle (1. Mai 2017)

@srsly : Uhhh klasse - danke für die Fotos!!! 
Ich glaube, die MY17er Kettenstreben sind ganz wenige Millimeter kürzer als die MY13er. Die engste Stelle bisher ist das Querblech in der Mitte. Könnte etwas knapper werden, sollte aber noch mit den kurzen Dropouts gehen. Zur Not bestelle ich eh beide Sets.


----------



## srsly (1. Mai 2017)

@NoStyle Gerne 

Hab' grad nachgeschaut, das mittlere Querblech hat ca. 15-16 mm Luft bei mir, also bisschen mehr als das obere.

Kettenstreben am Spitfire sind lt. Geo-Tabelle 3mm kürzer geworden, beim Rune 2mm


----------



## NoStyle (2. Mai 2017)

Ah ok, dann ist der Hinterbau konstruktiv leicht verändert, im Vergleich zu denen mit 3-fach Dropout. Jetzt scheint die engste Stelle eher an den vertikalen Streben zu sein. Aber Danke nochmal - sehr hilfreich das alles!


----------



## violentstorm (2. Mai 2017)

Moin Moin;

nach einer gewissen Abstinenz zieht es mich nun doch wieder zu Banshee als AM Rad :-D

Derzeite fahr ich ein Pivot Mach 5.7 Carbon in Gr M.
Da ich immer mal wieder auf längeren Strecken Probleme im Rücken bekomme, war ich jetzt mal zu einer Vermessung und Bikeanpassung.
Ergebniss das Rad ist mir zu kurz. Um die fehlende Länge auszugleichen müsste ich meinen 45er Vorbau gegen einen 100er tauschen.
Das hab ich auch mal probiert und auf der Geraden und bergauf ist es auch ein gutes Stück angenehmer.
Bergrunter reden wir mal nicht drüber 

Nun meine Frage an euch: Das Spitfire in der L oder M?

Vom Reach her würde ich bald zum L tendieren, fühlte mich allerdings bis jetzt immer auf "M" Rädern wohler

Ich bin 182cm groß; Schrittlänge ist 84,5cm

Hab da auch eine Seite entdeckt, wo ich mir die Geometriedaten schön neben einander legen kann
https://geometrygeeks.bike/compare/...7-carbon-2012-2014-m,banshee-spitfire-2017-m/


----------



## NoStyle (2. Mai 2017)

Kann man nur bedingt beantworten, wenn man Deine Körpergröße und Schrittlänge nicht weiss ...


----------



## violentstorm (2. Mai 2017)

Ups; habs mal editiert^^


----------



## Robmosh (2. Mai 2017)

Für dich ist ja dann eineö langes Oberrohr wichtig. Deswegen würde ich an deiner Stelle zum L tendieren, vorausgesetzt Überstand und Sitzrohr passen.

EDIT: Bei der Größe und SL wäre L für mich ohne Frage gesetzt. Würde garnicht auf die Idee kommen ein M zu nehmen
Aber trotzdem jeder hat andere vorlieben.


----------



## soulslight (2. Mai 2017)

Servus, 
Ich bin 178cm kurz mit 86cm Schrittlänge und habe ein L mit 45er Vorbau. Ich denke, dass dir eins in Größe L perfekt passen würde, auch wenn es erstmal einer Umgewöhnung bedarf. Ich denke mir manchmal, dass es vom Reach her noch etwas länger sein könnte um noch zentraler zu stehen. Das Gegenargument ist, dass ich dann noch aktiver fahren müsste und dazu habe ich keine Lust. 
Alles bleibt ein Kompromiss 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (3. Mai 2017)

soulslight schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich bin 178cm kurz mit 86cm Schrittlänge und habe ein L mit 45er Vorbau. Ich denke, dass dir eins in Größe L perfekt passen würde, auch wenn es erstmal einer Umgewöhnung bedarf. Ich denke mir manchmal, dass es vom Reach her noch etwas länger sein könnte um noch zentraler zu stehen. Das Gegenargument ist, dass ich dann noch aktiver fahren müsste und dazu habe ich keine Lust.
> Alles bleibt ein Kompromiss
> 
> Gruß


Kriegst du da eine 150er Stütze noch unter?


----------



## freetourer (3. Mai 2017)

150er Stütze geht bei den 2017er Modellen sicher auch bei einem L Rahmen - die Sitzrohre sind ja deutlich kürzer geworden.

Bei meinem 2015er Prime geht auch eine 150er LEV noch so gerade bei einem L Rahmen mit 84er SL. Der Sattel baut sogar relativ hoch, die Pedale sind ziemlich dünn. Die LEV ist dann aber auch kompett drin.


----------



## Dakeyras (3. Mai 2017)

Hab bei meinem 2017er Spitty in L auch eine 150 Stütze verbaut (SL 83,5). Es wäre auch locker für eine 170er Platz... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## soulslight (3. Mai 2017)

ich habe einen 13er Rahmen und bringe meine Lev mit externer Anlenkung genau unter. D.h. bei interner Anlenkung wäre noch Platz über.

Gruß


----------



## US. (3. Mai 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Kriegst du da eine 150er Stütze noch unter?



Ich hab bei Schrittlänge 86,5 einen 2016er L-Rahmen (470er Sitzrohr). Dazu eine 160mm Revive. Es wäre noch Platz für eine 200mm-Revive


----------



## Felger (3. Mai 2017)

US. schrieb:


> ...noch Platz für eine 200mm-Revive



er hat Jehova gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (3. Mai 2017)

violentstorm schrieb:


> ... Nun meine Frage an euch: Das Spitfire in der L oder M?
> Vom Reach her würde ich bald zum L tendieren, fühlte mich allerdings bis jetzt immer auf "M" Rädern wohler
> Ich bin 182cm groß; Schrittlänge ist 84,5cm ...


Ich bin 180cm groß, mit 84cm Schrittlänge. Hatte Anfangs ein M Spitfire und nach 3 Monaten recht schnell gegen L getauscht. Das habe ich niemals bereut, vorallem nicht wegen der Nutzung eines kurzen 35/40mm Vorbaus.
Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist: Wenn man sich einmal an die Vorteile der Länge gewöhnt hat, möchte man nicht mehr zurück. Daher meine Empfehlung klar L - gerade weil Dein Rücken schon Meldung macht!
Da ich meinen 13er L-Rahmen am Sitzrohr ca. 2cm gekürzt habe (so wie die 17er Rahmen jetzt sind), würde auch eine 170/175er Stütze locker passen. Für eine 200er (wäre mir optimal) sind die Beinchen nen Tacken zu kurz ...


----------



## violentstorm (3. Mai 2017)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen!
Muss ich nur mal schauen, wann ich nun zuschlage, da ja ein Banshee doch nochmal ne andere Hausnummer kostet, dafür ists eben auch was besonderes, wie ich finde


----------



## GORErider (6. Mai 2017)

Heute 1. Ausfahrt gehabt, bin schwer begeistert über die positiven Krachseleigenschaften.

Ein bisschen noch an den Einstellungen feilen und sich an die Größe L bei 180 und SL 85 gewöhnen, aber das passt schon...


----------



## Dakeyras (6. Mai 2017)

mal wieder mein Spitty. neu sind der Schraubwürger, die Dächle-Scheiben und der Mehrbums-Sattel. Montag kommt noch die AWK dazu. Aktuell 14,16kg und geht dermaßen gut


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Mai 2017)

Sau geil dein Spitfire


----------



## 21XC12 (7. Mai 2017)

Mein Spitty macht Strandurlaub


----------



## sirios (7. Mai 2017)

Letzten Sonntag bei Sonnenschein in der Pfalz . Ganz zufrieden bin ich mit der Schärfe aber nicht. War viel Staub auf der Linse...


----------



## A7XFreak (7. Mai 2017)

sirios schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag bei Sonnenschein in der Pfalz . Ganz zufrieden bin ich mit der Schärfe aber nicht. War viel Staub auf der Linse...



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das nicht Pfalz sondern Hunsrück ist?! Stromberg?!


----------



## sirios (7. Mai 2017)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das dass nicht Pfalz sondern Hunsrück ist?! Stromberg?!



Hast natürlich recht! Für mich als Saarländer ist das aber alles gleich  !


----------



## DAKAY (7. Mai 2017)

sirios schrieb:


> Hast natürlich recht! Für mich als Saarländer ist das aber alles gleich  !



Ist eben alles so neu und anders, wenn man da mal raus ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reinsch1310 (8. Mai 2017)

Dann will ich hier auch mal mein Rune zeigen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (8. Mai 2017)

Schick, vor allem dir Farbe 

Warum hast du die Leitung der KS "untenrum" verlegt ? Haben die Modelle ab 2015 keine Halter mehr unterm Oberrohr ?


----------



## reinsch1310 (9. Mai 2017)

Beim 2016er Modell gibts die Leitungsführungen noch, aber ich finde es besser, wenn alle Leitungen auf dem Unterrohr sind. Außerdem war ich zu faul zum kürzen


----------



## BrotherMo (9. Mai 2017)

sirios schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag bei Sonnenschein in der Pfalz . Ganz zufrieden bin ich mit der Schärfe aber nicht. War viel Staub auf der Linse...



Das Grün ist immer noch soooo geil....


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Mai 2017)

@sirios 

Schickes Bild, ich finde die Schärfe geht auch klar.


----------



## US. (13. Mai 2017)

2016er Rune jetzt mit Revive


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Mai 2017)

Sehr schön dein Rune!


----------



## svenson69 (13. Mai 2017)

US. schrieb:


> 2016er Rune jetzt mit Revive
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 604078 Anhang anzeigen 604079



Sehr schönes Bike 

Welcher Lenker ist das denn? Syntace Vector 35mm Rise?


----------



## afro-dieter (14. Mai 2017)

Hab letzte Woche mein 2017er Spitfire Xl aufgebaut und bin sehr zufrieden.
Vielen Dank an @Grinsekater für die Empfehlung, @BrotherMo für die spaßige Probefahrt, @NoStyle für die hilfreiche Beratung und  Bernhard von @everyday26  für die faire Abwicklung - you guys rock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (14. Mai 2017)

Gerne jederzeit wieder ne Runde..... 

Wie macht sich das Ding jetzt auf den Hometrails?


----------



## afro-dieter (14. Mai 2017)

Am Donnerstag die erste Testrunde im Matsch gedreht. Dabei sofort Linien bekommen, die trocken schon schwierig sind. Bisher sehr satt und erschreckend schnell. Feintuning im Fahrwerk mach ich noch Stück für Stück. Können dazu gern wieder ne Runde drehen


----------



## DC. (14. Mai 2017)

Hab nach langem Zögern mir einen neuen Dämpfer gegönnt. Was soll ich sagen....beste Entscheidung ever! Hätt ich schon viel eher machen sollen. Jetzt ist das Spitty ne Waffe bergab [emoji2]


----------



## US. (15. Mai 2017)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike
> 
> Welcher Lenker ist das denn? Syntace Vector 35mm Rise?



Danke. Richtig vermutet. Syntace Vector Carbon 780/35
Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Mai 2017)

In letzter Zeit ein bisschen am Banshee Pyre geschraubt 
Neuerungen:
vorn Maxxis Shorty 2,5; hinten Maxxis Highroller II 2,4; Sattel 66sick espacio libre; Fox Float X CTD inkl. Tuning + Huber Buchsen und Gleitlager 
Läuft wie Hölle die Karre


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Mai 2017)

Dämpfer gestern auf der Feierabendrunde getestet, Ergebnis 

https://videos.mtb-news.de/48142/dampfertest?play


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cirest (20. Mai 2017)

Falls jemand auf der Suche nach nem Prime is, das wär im Bikemarkt zu finden...  https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/941637-banshee-prime-29-m-viel-zubehor *duck und weg*


----------



## Rumpelchen (20. Mai 2017)

Sehr schöne Banshee´s hier!!!

Ich hab auch mal wieder etwas zu zeigen.
Nach Wochenlanger Vorbereitung, Warterei ist gestern mein Darkside wieder bei mir vom Beschichter eingetroffen.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine Kurbel eine Kette und ein Tretlager, dann kann der Spass beginnen.

Freu mich schon dadrauf es zu testen, hatte den Rahmen in einem Katastrophalen Zustand übernommen und so wollte ich es nicht fahren, jetzt ist es Perfekt für mich.
_______


----------



## Jussi (25. Mai 2017)

Mein Rune für die Saison, neu sind Reifen und Dämpfer


----------



## 21XC12 (25. Mai 2017)

Sehr schön das orange mit dem Fox Fahrwerk.


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Mai 2017)

Passt auch ganz gut hier rein


----------



## MindPatterns (28. Mai 2017)

Ich hab mein 2017er jetzt aufgebaut. Bin bei 14,3 und würde gerne unter 14 kommen. Die 170er Reverb haut gewichtsmäßig sicher gut rein. Potential sehe ich bei Kurbel und Kassette. Alles andere muß so bleiben


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (29. Mai 2017)

Hat hier noch jemand einen CCDB Air in 200er Einbaulänge fürs Spitfire zu veräußern? 
Hier waren doch welche, die aus RS umgestiegen sind oder?


----------



## Mr.Sound (29. Mai 2017)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Hat hier noch jemand einen CCDB Air in 200er Einbaulänge fürs Spitfire zu veräußern?
> Hier waren doch welche, die aus RS umgestiegen sind oder?



Hätte da noch was liegen

Gruß Sven


----------



## wanderer1219 (3. Juni 2017)

@afro-dieter wie groß bist du denn? Ich schiele zu einem Phantom. Habe aber vor Größe XL immer etwas Respekt und wenig Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Rädern. 
Ich bin 1,9 m und habe einen eher langen Oberkörper. Deshalb auch eher das 2017er mit der kürzeren Sattelstütze. 
Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## BrotherMo (3. Juni 2017)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> @afro-dieter wie groß bist du denn? Ich schiele zu einem Phantom. Habe aber vor Größe XL immer etwas Respekt und wenig Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Rädern.
> Ich bin 1,9 m und habe einen eher langen Oberkörper. Deshalb auch eher das 2017er mit der kürzeren Sattelstütze.
> Vielen Dank im voraus.


 
Bei 1,9 (bin ich selber) würde ich dir zu XL raten.
Fahre ich am Spitfire und passt perfekt. 2014 Rahmen. Könnte für mich sogar etwas länger sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (3. Juni 2017)

XL kaufen und freuen.
Ich bin 191cm und habe nen 15er XL Phantom, das passt super.
Wenn du einen längeren Oberkörper und kürzere Haxen hast sollte das 2017er ja ziemlich ideal passen.


----------



## GuyGood (3. Juni 2017)

Japp, 1,90m, XL, perfekt!   L wäre zu klein und XXL gibts nich^^


----------



## jammerlappen (3. Juni 2017)

Heute Schlammschlacht in Schube - herrlich!


----------



## tequesta (4. Juni 2017)

Banshee Phantom v3 2017, Large


----------



## viva (4. Juni 2017)

Sieht super aus!


----------



## dani08051991 (6. Juni 2017)




----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Juni 2017)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 611617



Geiles Bild


----------



## frogmatic (6. Juni 2017)

Ich will auch...


----------



## Schorty01 (6. Juni 2017)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 611617


Was ist das für ne Sattelstütze?
Vecnum MoveLoc?

Wenn ja, wie biste zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dani08051991 (6. Juni 2017)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Geiles Bild


Danke Danke 


frogmatic schrieb:


> Ich will auch...


War garnicht soo schlecht 
aber ein bisschen spät dran waren wir...


Schorty01 schrieb:


> Was ist das für ne Sattelstütze?
> Vecnum MoveLoc?
> 
> Wenn ja, wie biste zufrieden?


Ja genau, die 170er. Find sie bis jetzt super, das sie nicht stufenlos ist stört mich gar nicht. Das einzige was mich etwas stört ist das es sie nicht mit interner Ansteuerung gibt aber das ist jetzt auch nicht so wild.


----------



## afro-dieter (6. Juni 2017)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> @afro-dieter wie groß bist du denn? Ich schiele zu einem Phantom. Habe aber vor Größe XL immer etwas Respekt und wenig Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Rädern.
> Ich bin 1,9 m und habe einen eher langen Oberkörper. Deshalb auch eher das 2017er mit der kürzeren Sattelstütze.
> Vielen Dank im voraus.



Ich bin 187 cm klein und fahre seit 2 Monaten das 2017er Spitfire in XL mit den langen Ausfallenden, 40er Vorbau, 800er Lenker mit 35 mm Rise, 25 mm Vorbauspacer und einer 150er Fox Transfer.

Hab ne 87er Schrittlänge und eher lange Arme. Das Rad passt mir perfekt, es wäre auch ein 50er Vorbau möglich. Das Sattelrohr mit 49,5 cm könnte für die 150er Stütze noch einen Tick kürzer sein, durch die stufenlose Sattelstützen kann man bei langen flachen Etappen auch paar mm unterm Anschlag bleiben. Am Berg passt die Sattelüberhöhung. Ne niedrigere Bauhöhe der Stütze würde auch helfen, hab aber beim Springen / im Steilen bislang keine Probleme.

Würde bei unserer Größe (187 cm plus) auf jeden Fall das XL empfehlen. Man sollte halt Kurven einleiten können und zentral positioniert fahren wollen, dann kommt man überall rum. Mein Radstand liegt durch 160er Gabel und tiefer Einstellung bei ca 123 cm, für mich die richtige Mischung aus verspielt und laufruhig bei Vmax.

Wenn man eher Oldschoolig übers Hinterrad fahren will, geht bestimmt auch Large. Dafür ist das aber m.M. nach das falsche Rad (zu lange Kettenstrebe, zuviel Reach)

Bei langen Anstiegen und aktiven Kurven wäre mir Large aber nach meinem Gefühl zu kurz / nervös.


----------



## dani08051991 (9. Juni 2017)




----------



## f00f (9. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## Masberg (9. Juni 2017)

@f00f wie groß bist du?

schönes Rad!


----------



## --HANK-- (9. Juni 2017)

Yes, kann ich nur bestätigen - bin 186cm und dieses Jahr von L auf XL umgestiegen - mir taugt es um einiges besser 
"Bigger is better"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuyGood (9. Juni 2017)

Schönes Bild Hank, sieht nach Spaß aus


----------



## f00f (9. Juni 2017)

Masberg schrieb:


> @f00f wie groß bist du?



1,75 m, aber morgens 

Auf M hatte ich mich anfangs richtig wohl gefühlt und eigentlich nichts vermisst. Aber je öfter ich gefahren bin, um so mehr hatte ich mir beim bergauf fahren ein wenig mehr Länge zum Drauflegen gewünscht und beim bergab fahren etwas mehr Platz zum Bewegen auf dem Bike, damit ich nicht so überm Lenker hänge. Der Vorbau war schon 50 mm lang und mehr wollte ich nicht, ansonsten wirds komisch mitm Lenken.

Jetzt ist nen 35 mm Vorbau dran und ich steh irgendwie zentrierter drin. Das größere Bike fühlt sich für mich komischerweise agiler an und ich bekomme einfacher Druck aufs Vorderrad und ich merk nichts negatives von dem großen Radstand, außer beim Rausschieben aufm Hinterrad aus der Garage  Ich war vorher nie ein Fan von dem Gerede mit langem Bike und kurzem Vorbau, aber mich hat's in diesem Fall voll überzeugt und mir passts super.


----------



## --HANK-- (9. Juni 2017)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Schönes Bild Hank, sieht nach Spaß aus



War durchaus spaßig


----------



## --HANK-- (11. Juni 2017)

Nochmal ich  das Foto muss einfach hier rein


----------



## svenson69 (14. Juni 2017)

Bereit für Winterberg / Willingen


----------



## saufraz (18. Juni 2017)




----------



## svenson69 (19. Juni 2017)

Schöne Grüße aus Winterberg


----------



## Andreas.blub (19. Juni 2017)

Vllt. etwas Off-Topic: 
Hat sich viel über den Winter getan? Die Anlieger sehen neu aus. Lohnt sich?


----------



## Braitax (19. Juni 2017)

Die Conti wurde verlängert, hauptsächlich wurden neue Anlieger geschafft und diese endet jetzt am neuem Sessellift. 

Ansonsten gibt es halt noch die Easyline, die es aber Teilweise schon letztes Jahr gab. Besteht größtenteils aus Anliegern und im unteren Teil befinden sich kleine Tables. 

Sonst ist eigentlich alles beim Alten, die üblichen Bremswellen bei der Freeride & Co. 

Ahja, der Slopestyle Parkour wurde umgebaut falls da Interesse besteht.


----------



## svenson69 (19. Juni 2017)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Vllt. etwas Off-Topic:
> Hat sich viel über den Winter getan? Die Anlieger sehen neu aus. Lohnt sich?



Ich kann nur sagen was sich im Gegensatz zu vor 3 Jahren getan hat
Da hat sich schon einiges getan,aber ein Vergleich vorm Winter hab ich nicht.
Aber Bremswellen vor Anlieger sind wie bisher,aber die Anlieger Ansicht sind klasse,vorallem die auf der Flow Country
Aber es geht nichts über die freeride
Ob es sich für jeden lohnt kann ich nicht sagen,ich hatte auf jedenfall 2 Tage meinen Spaß.
Normal morgen noch einen halben Tag,aber die 4 Blasen an den Händen sagen was anderes

Und wo sind denn die ganzen Banshees?
Hab an den 2 Tagen nur kurz mal ein Spitfire gesehn.
Dachte eigentlich ich sehe mehr davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (19. Juni 2017)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Und wo sind denn die ganzen Banshees?
> Hab an den 2 Tagen nur kurz mal ein Spitfire gesehn.
> Dachte eigentlich ich sehe mehr davon.



Vorher Bescheid geben sollte helfen


----------



## svenson69 (19. Juni 2017)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Vorher Bescheid geben sollte helfen



Ich dachte es fahren mehr rum


----------



## sirios (19. Juni 2017)

Langes Wochenende am Reschensee. Bunkertrail hat richtig geil gescheppert und das Rune hat wie immer einen super Job gemacht


----------



## martin82 (19. Juni 2017)

bei mir hats auch gescheppert. Die grüne Möhre läuft noch ordentlich...


----------



## AnAx (19. Juni 2017)

Jetzt muss ich mit meinem Handybild vom Hometrail meiner persönlichen v1 des Rune v2 gegen die Bilder aus den Bergen abstinken, aber da ich es sehr geil finde, zeige ich es trotzdem


----------



## frogmatic (19. Juni 2017)

Und du hast eine X-Fusion Gabel - sticht 

HLR, hoffe ich?
Hab am WE endlich die RV1 im Legend eingeweiht... 



svenson69 schrieb:


> Ich dachte es fahren mehr rum


Vergangenes Wochenende halt 2 davon nicht in Winterberg


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (20. Juni 2017)

Meine Banshee. Der Hinterbau ist beste was ich bis jetzt hatte.






Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## AnAx (20. Juni 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Und du hast eine X-Fusion Gabel - sticht
> 
> HLR, hoffe ich?
> Hab am WE endlich die RV1 im Legend eingeweiht...



Ja, ist eine Metric HLR 
Hinten dämpft ein BOS Kirk, bin mit der Kombination sehr zufrieden soweit


----------



## Pure_Power (27. Juni 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (2. Juli 2017)

bin immer noch total begeistert vom Prime!  Meinem Spezi stehen schwere Zeiten bevor!


----------



## svenson69 (6. Juli 2017)

Wenn man schon nicht fahren kann,dann ist eben Bastelzeit
Update
- Lenkwinkel flacher ( von mittel auf flach )
- Odi Elite Motion Griffe ( nach den Blasen an den Händen flogen die Ergon GD1 Slim runter )
- vorne Schwalbe Magic Mary Addix SG Ultra Soft ( Mal schauen ob sich der lila Streifen lohnt )




Schwalbe....Warum lila


----------



## iceis (6. Juli 2017)

.


----------



## Pure_Power (6. Juli 2017)

Jemand Bock auf PDS in den ersten beiden Wochen im August? --> PN!
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pds-2017.842687/


----------



## Deleted 426828 (8. Juli 2017)

Hier mal mein treues Spitfire V1


----------



## Pure_Power (8. Juli 2017)

Doppelt hält besser 






Mehr gibt es hier zu sehen: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/83110


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (9. Juli 2017)

MTB-Trilogy...
Meine Vierte. Dreimal mit dem Rotwild, nun mit dem Spitti.
Klingt übertrieben, aber ein himmelsweiter Unterschied!! (Hat zumindest für'n (kleinen) Podiumsplatz gereicht  )


----------



## Rumpelchen (11. Juli 2017)

Hier, mal mein Darkside mit ein paar Upgrades:

Fox X2
Neuer E Thirteen Kurbel
Neuen Decals
Und dem Banshee Headbadge

Welches sehr geil geworden ist!!!!

Danke nochmal an die Organisatoren!!!!


----------



## dani08051991 (13. Juli 2017)

So mein neues Spitty in L ist endlich fertig 


 
Beim Rahmen wurde das Sitzrohr gekürzt und alle Zughalterungen für den Umwerfer entfernt. anschließend wurde es Ral2002 (blutorange) gepulvert.

Ausstattung:
Mattoc 2
Marzocchi Roco tst R mit 450er Titanfeder (schwarz gepulvert)
Vector Carbon Lenker (Logos entfernt)
Answer Atac 30mm Vorbau (Logos entfernt)
Odi Griffe
Bremse: XT Bremshebel mit Zee Deckeln, vorne Zee Bremssattel und hinten SLX Bremssattel
Works Components -1,5° Steuersatz
Laufräder 240er Naben mit 54er Zahnscheibe und XM 481 Felgen (die hintere wird wohl bald durch was stabileres ersetzt)
Reifen Kenda Hellkat und Nevgal Pro (hinten kommt wohl auch was anderes)
hinten Tirenoodle
Moveloc 170mm mit Triggy
Pro Falcon Carbon Sattel
Trickstuff Gandhi
GX Kassette
XT Schaltwerk und Trigger
X0 Kurbel mit 32er oval Kettenblatt
Scott Kettenführung
Superstar Pedale
Slappertape als Kettenstrebenschutz

Es wiegt ca 14,5kg laut meiner Waage und fahren tut es sich wahnsinnig gut.


----------



## Kharma (13. Juli 2017)

Hätteste ja gleich ne Headbadge ranpappen können...


----------



## dani08051991 (13. Juli 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Hätteste ja gleich ne Headbadge ranpappen können...


hm das wär wirklich was, hast du noch welche übrig? Ich würd es aber wohl schwarz lackieren, silber find ich bei mir nicht sehr passend...


----------



## Kharma (13. Juli 2017)

Naja... an sich habe ich zwei, wobei eins eine Art "Fehlprägung/-Lackierung ist".
(Wobei du es ja eh schwarz lackieren würdest wollen... )
Frag mal im Headbadge nach und wenn sich gar niemand findet, kommen wir nochmal zusammen, okay?


----------



## Felger (13. Juli 2017)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> So mein neues Spitty in L ist endlich fertig
> Anhang anzeigen 623696
> Beim Rahmen wurde das Sitzrohr gekürzt und alle Zughalterungen für den Umwerfer entfernt. anschließend wurde es Ral2002 (blutorange) gepulvert.
> 
> ...



Schöne Kiste! Würdes du mir folgende Fragen beantworten?:
bist du auch ohne Winkelsteuersatz gefahren? Vergleich?
Die Mattoc hat den Offset für 27,5", oder? (keine Umgebaute 26er - Gabel)
Wie ist die Endprogression mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer?


----------



## dani08051991 (13. Juli 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> Schöne Kiste! Würdes du mir folgende Fragen beantworten?:
> bist du auch ohne Winkelsteuersatz gefahren? Vergleich?
> Die Mattoc hat den Offset für 27,5", oder? (keine Umgebaute 26er - Gabel)
> Wie ist die Endprogression mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer?


Danke  
den Rahmen hab ich gleich mit - 1,5° aufgebaut. Beim meinem Vorgängerspitty mit Rahmengröße M hatte ich zuerst einen normalen Steuersatz und hab später auf -1° gewechselt. 
Eine Verbesserung merke ich vor allem beim schnell fahren oder wenn es sehr steil ist (und in Tirol ist es recht oft steil).
Das Gefühl das irgendetwas schlechter funktioniert hatte ich nie, Spitzkehren mit Hinterradversetzen oder enge Kurven im Allgemeinen funktionieren so noch gleich gut.
Manche werden das vermutlich anderst empfinden aber mir gefällt es so super 
Der Lenkwinkel ist jetzt mit der Mattoc (ca 1cm länger als in der Geotabelle angegeben) und dem Winkelsteuersatz bei ca. 64°.
Ja ist eine 27,5er Mattoc.
Ich hab den Dämpfer mal bei RCZ im Angebot gesehn und zum testen gekauft. Mir kommt vor das der mittlere Federwegsbereich besser genützt wird, im Allgemeinen fühlt es sich für mich nach mehr Federweg an als beim McLeod.


----------



## Felger (13. Juli 2017)

danke - hab den -1° da liegen. war nur bisher zu faul einzubauen 
Stahlfeder wollte ich im Rune auch mal testen. War meistens sehr angetan. Der Hinterbau wird dann viel lebendiger. Nur das Thema Endprogression beim Rune hat mich noch abgehalten


----------



## Frorider86 (15. Juli 2017)

I am alive  ...nach langer Zeit wieder auf dem Bike gewesen:





...Morgen auf in´n Hürtgenwald 

Schnieke Grüße an die ganze Bande hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (17. Juli 2017)

Darkside Geo 3.0

Das mit dem -1° Angleset und der flachsten Einstellung war dann doch zuviel des Guten.Das tiefe Tretlager bleibt zwar,aber das Angleset wurde gegen ein Superstar Components ReachSet +/-5mm getauscht.
Hab jetzt zu vorher 7-8mm an Länge gewonnen  Danke an @Relentless für den Tipp mit dem Steuersatz

Anhang anzeigen 625004


----------



## maniac66 (17. Juli 2017)

Der Adler ist gelandet! Der 1. Eindruck auf einer schnellen Testrunde war schon mal wie erwartet gut. Morgen geht's über die Hometrails


----------



## svenson69 (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo Zusammen

Möchte vielleicht jemand sein Darkside in L gegen einen Schwarzen in M tauschen
Farbe ist mir erstmal egal.


----------



## Frorider86 (20. Juli 2017)

Moin zusammen

...ich wollte euch diesen kleinen Einblick aus meinem Urlaub nicht vorenthalten 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Jussi (20. Juli 2017)

Cool mit was hast du gefilmt , bzw. die Cam befestigt?

Und lenk doch mal nach rechts


----------



## Frorider86 (20. Juli 2017)

Jussi schrieb:


> Cool mit was hast du gefilmt , bzw. die Cam befestigt?
> 
> Und lenk doch mal nach rechts



Links ist meine Schokoladenseite. Der "Whip" zur anderen Seite sieht selten so flüssig aus 
Die GoPro 5 habe ich am RotorMount von http://heroprint.de/ befestigt


----------



## Jussi (20. Juli 2017)

Jeder hat seine Sahneseite, kenn ich 

Danke für den Link, schaut gut aus!!


----------



## Frorider86 (24. Juli 2017)

Moin zusammen 

...ich mal wieder.
Haut doch mal bitte ein paar Vorschläge und Ideen für einen Dämpfer, für mein Darkside, raus
Mit meinem aktuellen CC DB AIR CS bin ich nicht ganz so zufrieden. Ich denke, da geht mehr mit dem Hinterbau?!

Natürlich (fast) kein Post ohne (Spam-)Bild 



...Landeanflug im Bikepark Hürtgenwald


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Juli 2017)

Kleine Luftkammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (24. Juli 2017)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> ...ich mal wieder.
> Haut doch mal bitte ein paar Vorschläge und Ideen für einen Dämpfer, für mein Darkside, raus
> ...


Viel besser geht ja kaum. Was stört dich denn?


----------



## Frorider86 (24. Juli 2017)

Was mich stört hatte ich erstmal nicht erwähnt, damit alle unvoreingenommen sind 
Spaß beiseite...nach dem Service war immer noch das Problem mit dem ~5mm "Leerweg" im Hub. Was wohl vermutlich vom Luft im Ölsystem kommen könnte?! Zumal ich mir damals vom Ansprechverhalten mehr erhofft habe.
Auch wenn mein "Schwerpunkt" fahrtechnisch mehr auf rumhüpfen liegt als auf knüppelvoll verblockte DH Tracks 
Das ist bestimmt eher Jammern auf hohem Niveau. Der Dämpfer für sich ist top.....die Einstellmöglichkeiten...ein Traum.

Ich würde dennoch mal gerne hören, mit welchen Dämpfern ihr gute Erfahrungen im Darkside gemacht habt!?


----------



## 21XC12 (25. Juli 2017)

Zum Leerweg -> das ist so normal/gewollt lt Cosmic -> geringerer Losbrechmoment -> besseres Ansprechverhalten. Die ersten 30% vom Hub sind ja eh "Negativ"federweg. Also keine Luft in der Dämpfung. Die kleinere/normale Luftkammer passt besser als die XV - zumindest beim Darkside/KS-Link. Kostet nicht viel und der Effekt ist wirklich gut. Ich würde dir ganz klar raten es zu versuchen.


----------



## grey (25. Juli 2017)

Schadet nicht, den ccdb xv mit spacer zuzustopfen, oder gleich die kleine Kammer zu nehmen, aber ohne zu wissen was du ändern willst und wie er derzeit eingestellt ist.. ? 

Ich bin auf  dhx2 umgestiegen, ein coil fühlt sich halt immer gleich gut und aktiver an, würd aber jetzt nicht sagen, dass der hinterbau dadurch um Welten besser geht und nicht wiedererkennbar ist.  

Prinzipiell hieß es ja, dass sich in den ersten paar mm die Luftkammern ausgleichen und es sich deshalb komisch anfühlt, bei meinem anderen ccdb cs ist das aber nach frischem service kaum noch spürbar..  Vielleicht einfach nur ungenügend geschmiert ab werk und sie wollen wegen sowas keine 5000 services auf garantie im jahr durchführen müssen. 

Einen CCDB CS und die kleine Luftkammer hab ich btw. über, wenn du also eine kleine/normale Luftkammer haben willst, kannst dich gern melden.


----------



## svenson69 (25. Juli 2017)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Möchte vielleicht jemand sein Darkside in L gegen einen Schwarzen in M tauschen
> Farbe ist mir erstmal egal.



Also wenn jemand ein Darkside oder Legend MK3 Rahmen in Gr.L verkaufen möchte, hier


----------



## 21XC12 (25. Juli 2017)

Coil fand ich schwierig die richtige Härte zu finden. Entweder war die Feder am Anfang zu hart oder am Ende zu weich. Der Luftdämpfer war da für mich die logische Konsequenz. Ein (leichter?) Fahrer der einen aggressiven Fahrstil hat ist vielleicht mit einem Coil mit harter Feder, also eher straffem Hinterbau besser bedient!?! 

Edit: Die Position auf dem Rad - front-/hecklastig oder zentral - spielt wohl noch ne Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (25. Juli 2017)

Besten Dank für Eure Antworten und Vorschläge 
Falls Jemanden noch was zu dem Thema beitragen kann, ...immer gerne.
Ich werde mich jetzt erstmal mit der kleineren Luftkammer etc. auseinandersetzen


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Juli 2017)

Ich würde das mit dem Leerweg auf jeden Fall nochmal klären, kann ja nicht normal sein. Je nach dem fand ich im Rune mit Vivid und noch nicht gespacerter Luftkammer auch ganz geil, mit etwas weniger Sag als empfohlen zu fahren (mach ich an der Gabel eh).


----------



## Felger (25. Juli 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Coil fand ich schwierig die richtige Härte zu finden. Entweder war die Feder am Anfang zu hart oder am Ende zu weich. Der Luftdämpfer war da für mich die logische Konsequenz. Ein (leichter?) Fahrer der einen aggressiven Fahrstil hat ist vielleicht mit einem Coil mit harter Feder, also eher straffem Hinterbau besser bedient!?!
> 
> Edit: Die Position auf dem Rad - front-/hecklastig oder zentral - spielt wohl noch ne Rolle.



ich hatte beim Rune Gedanken richtung Coil

an sich ist die Kinematik vom Darkside ja ähnlich zum Rune
https://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2014/05/banshee-darkside-2015.html




das Rune ist nur minimal degressiver (2,3 auf 2,6 am Ende) - das Darkside etwas weniger von 2,35 auf nur 2,45 - aber dafür anfangs straffer - gleich mit 3,15 statt nur 2,85. Übersetzung

Mir ist der Monarch+ (mit MST-Pistion) im Rune schon fast zu progressiv. Ich hab die normale Kammer (kein HV) mit Debonair mit aktuell nur noch 2 verbauten Spacer in der Positivkammer (welche noch rausfliegen). Bei einem SAG>30% kann ich den Federweg nicht ganz ausnutzen. Von dem her würde mich ein Stahlfederdämpfer schon sehr interessieren. Ich würde mir davon ein lebendigeres Fahrwerk im mittleren Federweg erhoffen.

Hat schon jemand den XF Vector Coil HLR im Rune ausprobiert?


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Juli 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> das Rune ist nur minimal *DE*gressiver (2,3 au 2,6 am Ende) - das Darkseid etwas weniger von 2,35 auf nur 2,45 - aber dafür anfangs gleich mit 3,15 statt nur 2,85. Evtl deswegen?


 
Habs mal korrigiert 


Felger schrieb:


> Mir ist der Monarch+ (mit MST-Pistion) im Rune schon fast zu progressiv. Ich hab die normale Kammer (kein HV) mit Debonair mit aktuell nur noch 2 verbauten Spacer in der Positivkammer (welche noch rausfliegen). Bei einem SAG>30% kann ich den Federweg nicht ganz ausnutzen. Von dem her würde mich ein Stahlfederdämpfer schon sehr interessieren. Ich würde mir davon ein lebendigeres Fahrwerk im mittleren Federweg erhoffen.


 
Hmm, hast Du wirklich den Debon-Air? Soll ja im Rune nicht gut funktionieren...tut der "richtige" Monarch aber auch nciht (meine ich nach ein paar Fahrten mit dem Vivid.



Felger schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand den XF Vector Coil HLR im Rune ausprobiert?


 
Leider hab ich den meiner Holden ohne Probefahrt im Beikmarkt verkauft. ICH kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass Coil im Rune funktioniert. Ausser man fährt max <25% Sag.


----------



## Felger (26. Juli 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Habs mal korrigiert


oh  - ich hab mal angepasst...


----------



## svenson69 (28. Juli 2017)

Da hat mir der Paketzusteller grad was feines gebracht

Dann mach ich mich mal an die Arbeit


----------



## Kharma (28. Juli 2017)

Aufbaubericht!!!


----------



## Jussi (28. Juli 2017)

Wie ich diese Pakete liebe


----------



## FastFabi93 (28. Juli 2017)

Was wird's denn ?

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## svenson69 (28. Juli 2017)

Neues Spielzeug 
Die Farbe ist wirklich schwer zu fotografieren.





Teileliste:

Rahmen: Banshee Legend MKIII GR.L
Gabel: Fox 40 Float RC2 Factory Kashima 27.5
Dämpfer: Fox DHX2 Factory Kashima
Steuersatz: Banshee
Bremsen: Shimano Saint BR-820 SM-RT 86 203 / 180 mm Scheiben
Vorbau: Easton Havoc 45-55mm
Lenker: Chromag Fubars 25mm Rise 780 mm Länge
Griffe: Odi Motion
Felgen: No Tubes Ztr Flow Mk3 27.5
Naben: Hope Pro 4 20/110mm x 12/150 mm
Reifen: VR Schwalbe Magic Mary Addix Ultra soft GS 27.5 x 2.35 / HR Magic Mary Vertstar GS 27.5 x 2.35
Kurbel + Innenlager: Sram X01 DH 165 mm + Truvativ GXP Innenlager
Kettenblatt / Kettenblätter: Absolute Black Direct Mount 34 Zähne
Kettenführung / Umwerfer: 77designz Free Solo + Crash Plate
Schalthebel: Sram X01 7-Fach
Schaltwerk: Sram X01 DH short 7-Fach
Pedale: Reverse Black One
Zughüllen: Spiralkabel um die Leitungen
Kette: Kmc X11 SL Gold
Kassette: Sram XG-795 7-Fach 10-24
Sattel: Selle Italia Slr Kit Carbonio
Sattelstütze: Kcnc Scandium Pro Lite Ti
Sattelklemme: Tune Schraubwürger

Gewicht 16.04kg

Mal gespannt wie es sich gegenüber dem Darkside verhält.Lang müsste das Legend ja jetzt genug sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (28. Juli 2017)

Wieviel Reach hast du jetzt mehr?


----------



## svenson69 (28. Juli 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wieviel Reach hast du jetzt mehr?


Das Darkside in M hatte laut Hompage einen Reach von 410mm, das Legend hat in L 430mm
So kann ich wie gewohnt einen kurzen 40-45mm Vorbau fahren.
Beim Darkside baute die Fox einfach zu hoch,der Reach ist mit einer 561mm Gabel gemessen.Die 40ty hat laut Fox 581mm ( ich habe 591mm gemessen ),was den Reach auch nochmal ordentlich verkürzt.
Mit der Fox 36 hatte ich das Problem nicht,da hat es sogar mit einem 40mm Vorbau gepasst.Mit der 40ty musste ich ein 50er fahren.
Da passte einfach die Rahmengeo nicht zu meiner Geo schade eigentlich
Bin jetzt mal auf die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Legend gespannt.


----------



## frogmatic (28. Juli 2017)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt mal auf die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Legend *gespannt*.


Und ich, was du zum Unterschied Darkside-Legend berichtest


----------



## Pure_Power (28. Juli 2017)

Jemand Bock auf eine Woche Morzine/PDS, hätte noch 4 Betten (3er Zimmer) frei vom 06.08.-13.08.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pds-2017.842687/
Bett/1Woche=200€
6 Tage Liftpass = 108€


----------



## Custom Waidler (28. Juli 2017)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Neues Spielzeug
> Die Farbe ist wirklich schwer zu fotografieren.



Das Intense Worksblue ist auch schwer zu fotografieren........wie heisst das Blau genau?


----------



## svenson69 (1. August 2017)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Das Intense Worksblue ist auch schwer zu fotografieren........wie heisst das Blau genau?



Keine Ahnung,auf der Homepage steht blau matt 



frogmatic schrieb:


> Und ich, was du zum Unterschied Darkside-Legend berichtest



So,gestern kam endlich die Schutzfolien und das Mastic Tape.
Voller Vorfreude gings los,und das war das Ergebnis nach gerade mal 1km



 
( nein sind nicht meine Beine )
Und vor lauter Eile Ersatzschlauch und Flickzeug vergessen
Aber ich muss sagen,auf der Strecke  habe ich es nichts davon gemerkt,erst als ich stand war er komplett platt.Spricht für den Hinterbau 
Heute war dann der nächste Versuch und erfolgreich.
Viel kann ich zwar noch nicht sagen,dazu muss ich mich erst an die neue Geo gewöhnen.
Aber erster Eindruck,es ist lang,es ist schnell und es bügelt über alles drüber ( selbst mit grob eingestelltem Dämpfer )
Gefällt mir 
Genaueres folgt


----------



## Jussi (1. August 2017)

Schönes Gerät! 
Nach meinem Commencal V3 wäre das für mich, zur Zeit der einzig würdige Nachfolger! 
Du hattest doch auch mal ein V3 oder? Ein Vergleich dazu wäre super.
Viel Spaß damit, mal gespannt wie lange du diesen Rahmen fährst


----------



## BrotherMo (1. August 2017)

Kann ich mal mehr Bilder sehen von den Beinen.... 








Schööööönes Rad....


----------



## svenson69 (1. August 2017)

Jussi schrieb:


> Schönes Gerät!
> Nach meinem Commencal V3 wäre das für mich, zur Zeit der einzig würdige Nachfolger!
> Du hattest doch auch mal ein V3 oder? Ein Vergleich dazu wäre super.
> Viel Spaß damit, mal gespannt wie lange du diesen Rahmen fährst


Danke,den werd ich hoffentlich haben und ich hoffe lang.Wüsste nämlich "fast" kein Nachfolger 

Ich hätte ein V2, das kannst du nicht wirklich vergleichen



BrotherMo schrieb:


> Kann ich mal mehr Bilder sehen von den Beinen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (1. August 2017)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Viel kann ich zwar noch nicht sagen,dazu muss ich mich erst an die neue Geo gewöhnen.
> Aber erster Eindruck,es ist lang,es ist schnell und es bügelt über alles drüber ( selbst mit grob eingestelltem Dämpfer )
> Gefällt mir
> Genaueres folgt



Ist auch mein Eindruck - je schneller, desto besser!


----------



## svenson69 (4. August 2017)

So,heute hab ich mal einen halben Tag in Beerfelden verbracht 




Jetzt kann ich auch ein wenig mehr zum Unterschied zwischen Legend und Darkside sagen.
Habe im Gegensatz zu den ersten Testtagen jetzt mal ein Reachset mit -5mm verbaut ( jetzt gehts in die andere Richtung 
Die -5mm haben aber einiges gebracht, jetzt fühlt es sich wunderbar an Bin an manchen Stellen besser durchgekommen wie je zuvor.War echt überrascht.
Beerfelden ist jetzt nicht wirklich eine Park um das Legend an seine Grenzen zu bringen,aber durch das es so eng ist hatte ich einen guten Vergleich zum Darkside.
In engen,langsamen Passagen um die Bäume zirkeln war es mit dem Darkside schon einfacher,da merkt man die kurze Kettenstrebe schon.
Aber das war es auch schon
Ansonsten gefällt mir das Legend in allem besser.Durch die Anlieger, auf geraden Abschnitten und selbst beim Springen.
Ich find das die Beschreibung vom Darkside als Spaßbike und beim Legend als Racebike ganz gut zutrifft.
Das Legend ist für meine Bedürfnisse/Geschmack das idealere Bike.


----------



## 21XC12 (5. August 2017)

Schönes Legend!  Die Farben vom Rahmen und die 40 sieht schon richtig gut aus.

Ich habe mich heute mal meinem Darkside zugewendet. Das Tretlager wurde mal ausgebaut und ordentlich gereinigt und geschmiert. Dann gab's noch eine neue Kette. Als nächstes werden die Bremsen entlüftet und die Gabel bekommt einen kleinen Service. Dann geht's nach Les Deux Alpes, Les Orres und Serre Chevalier.


----------



## frogmatic (7. August 2017)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Morzine/PDS


Vielleicht siehst du ja meinen Lütten, auf seinem gelben Legend 

Mein schwarzes Legend und ich sind leider daheim, bin jung und brauche das Geld 

@svenson69 :
Interessant - hab ja keine Vergleich zum Darkside, ich finde das Legend für seine Länge und Laufruhe trotz allem erstaunlich wendig


----------



## Hrabnar (10. August 2017)

Steht zum Verkauf...wenn wer mag





https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/988442-banshee-spitfire-mk-2-rh-l-raw-chris-king


----------



## freeriderbtal (11. August 2017)

Mein neues Rune V2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (13. August 2017)

Grüße aus Les 2 Alpes


----------



## Kharma (13. August 2017)

Nicht ganz so hoch und weit... aber trotzdem verdammt spaßig: Der Black Mountain Bikepark:



 
Und Gott, ich liebe mein Spitti! 
Der Name "Trailbike" ist sooo Understatement, in meinen Augen...


----------



## Los-Dellos (14. August 2017)

Hallo miteinander, ich nutze jetzt einfach mal die Banshee Galerie, um mich und mein Bike vorzustellen.
Also erstmal zum wichtigsten, dem Bike:
Banshee Spitfire MY17 XL in türkis, mit Race Kit und Reverse Escape Pedalen.
Ich habe das Bike heute bei Bernhard abgeholt und bis jetzt nur eine kleine Runde in einem Waldstück gedreht. 

Nun zu mir:
Mein Name ist Alexander (Alex) und komme aus Linsengericht. Das liegt zwischen Frankfurt am Main und Fulda. 
Auf Banshee bin ich durch euch gekommen, nach stundenlangen Recherchen im Netz und vor allem hier im Forum, war für mich klar ein Spitfire muss her.

Gruß Alex


----------



## NoStyle (15. August 2017)

@Los-Dellos :  Hallo Alex, herzlich willkommen! 
Schönes Spitfire - die Farbe wäre auch meine Wahl. Dürfte auch eines der ersten Kompletträder (Race-Kit) hier sein ...


----------



## Los-Dellos (15. August 2017)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @Los-Dellos :  Hallo Alex, herzlich willkommen!
> Schönes Spitfire - die Farbe wäre auch meine Wahl. Dürfte auch eines der ersten Kompletträder (Race-Kit) hier sein ...



Danke, mir blieb im Grunde nichts anderes übrig als ein Komplettrad. Ich hab vor fast 17 Jahren mit dem Hobby aufgehört. Also lag auch nicht wirklich etwas rum, um ein Bike zusammen zu stellen.
So hab ich erstmal eine Basis mit der ich wieder Fahrradfahren lernen kann. 


Heute hatte ich mal Zeit das Bike kennen zu lernen.




Aber jetzt geht schon das Umbauen los. Neuer Sattel, Vorbau und Lenker müssen her.


----------



## NoStyle (15. August 2017)

Na, aber die "Basis" ist doch schon sehr ordentlich - gerade für den Wiedereinstieg. Und "customizen" kann man eben nach und nach. Jedenfalls viel Spaß mit dem Bike.


----------



## 21XC12 (18. August 2017)

.... und nochmal Grüße von Les Orres 





Also Les 2 Alpes und Les Orres kann ich empfehlen. Serre Chevalier war nicht so Meins ...


----------



## brillenboogie (20. August 2017)

Les Orres fand ich auch ziemlich nett. Vor allen Dingen aber unzählige saugute Trails außerhalb der Parks in der Gegend - ich hoffe, ihr habt auch die tourentauglichen Geräte dabei!


----------



## 21XC12 (20. August 2017)

Leider nur den DHler dabei gehabt. Aber für abseits des Parks hätte die Zeit nicht ausgereicht. Stattdessen hatten wir ne Kajaktour auf der Ubaye und ne Bootstour auf dem Lac de Serre Porçon. Park fand ich Les Deux Alpes aber nochmal besser als Les Orres. Das Gebiet ist einfach riesig.


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. August 2017)

Irgendwelche Kids haben einen kleinen Roadgap gebaut, musste ich mit dem alten Pyre mal testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (25. August 2017)

Ein paar kleine Updates 

- Superstar Components Reach Steuersatz -5mm
- Fox SLS Feder 325 x 3.0  -300g gegenüber der original Foxfeder
- Emanon Can DS 44mm Vorbau
- Titanschrauben an Bremsen und Vorbau

Gewicht 15,88kg





Hier auch mal eine kleine Runde in Beerfelden


----------



## 21XC12 (25. August 2017)

Ein Traum 

Reachset -5mm? Also jetzt kürzer?


----------



## svenson69 (25. August 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ein Traum
> 
> Reachset -5mm? Also jetzt kürzer?



So passt es perfekt Hab mich schon lange nicht mehr so wohl gefühlt auf einem Bike


----------



## jammerlappen (26. August 2017)

Wers Stilfser Joch findet darfs behalten


----------



## Jussi (26. August 2017)

@svenson69 
Welche Größe ist das? 
Finde es ein Hammer Rad!

In Beefelden geht da aber noch was, die dicken Drop's hast du stehen lassen


----------



## svenson69 (26. August 2017)

Jussi schrieb:


> @svenson69
> Welche Größe ist das?
> Finde es ein Hammer Rad!
> 
> In Beefelden geht da aber noch was, die dicken Drop's hast du stehen lassen



Das ist Gr.L

Ich habs nicht so mit springen,hab glaub ich Höhenangst oder keine Eier


----------



## Jussi (28. August 2017)

kenn das bin eig auch lieber mit den Rädern am Boden...

Größe L ist aber super! Nehm ich dann so


----------



## svenson69 (28. August 2017)

Jussi schrieb:


> kenn das bin eig auch lieber mit den Rädern am Boden...
> 
> Größe L ist aber super! Nehm ich dann so



Kannst gern mal testen kommen


----------



## Jussi (29. August 2017)

Danke für dein Angebot  ich befürchte nur das wird dann so ein 4-5t € Test 

Ich finde das Banshee halt richtig geil unter den ganzen Carbonhobeln die man überall sieht zur Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (30. August 2017)

Leute, ihr müsst halt sagen, wenns zuviel wird. Bis dahin kann ich nicht anders


----------



## Kharma (30. August 2017)

Mach ma... 
Steigert meine Vorfreude auf den Alpencross in ein paar Tagen.


----------



## Phil-Joe (31. August 2017)

Ist aber 'n schickes Rune, oder?


----------



## jammerlappen (31. August 2017)

Ja, wenn ich zurück bin, werde ich es mal wiegen und drüber schreiben. Es ist auf jeden Fall mein erstes Rad, dass ich gefühlt nicht vergewaltige in den Alpen.


----------



## Phil-Joe (31. August 2017)

Was bist du denn bisher schon in den Alpen gefahren?


----------



## jammerlappen (31. August 2017)

Ziemlich viel in der Bozner und Meraner Gegend. Mit vergewaltigen meine ich so Zeug wie Kohlern und das Ende der Atzwangrunde. Das war mit dem Spitty machbar, aber irgendwie nicht mehr Komfortzone irgendwann...die Kettenstrebe der Fanes meiner Holden hts nicht überlebt. Ein Glück ist der Reinhard Schwienbacher ein richtig cooler Typ und macht für Alutech ALLES irgendwie möglich. 
Die Fotos sollten aber auch einen GPS-Tag haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (31. August 2017)

Hab auch noch 'n Handyshot aus 'm Urlaub ... ich möchte wieder zurück!!!


----------



## Phil-Joe (1. September 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ziemlich viel in der Bozner und Meraner Gegend. Mit vergewaltigen meine ich so Zeug wie Kohlern und das Ende der Atzwangrunde. Das war mit dem Spitty machbar, aber irgendwie nicht mehr Komfortzone irgendwann...die Kettenstrebe der Fanes meiner Holden hts nicht überlebt. Ein Glück ist der Reinhard Schwienbacher ein richtig cooler Typ und macht für Alutech ALLES irgendwie möglich.
> Die Fotos sollten aber auch einen GPS-Tag haben.



Meinte eigentlich welche Bikes du in den Alpen schon hattest.  aber ok.
Hört sich aber sehr vielversprechend an.


----------



## Evel Karnievel (2. September 2017)

Fertig. Rune XL.


----------



## sausebraus125 (7. September 2017)




----------



## sausebraus125 (7. September 2017)

Habe nach Wochen der Teilezusammenglauberei und Verfluchen aller Paketdienste, endlich mein Traum-AMP fertiggestellt!
Mein AMP, ich und mein Ego freuen sich über Sternchen beim Bike der Woche 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2193418?in=set

Merci!


----------



## frogmatic (7. September 2017)

26"


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (8. September 2017)




----------



## A7XFreak (11. September 2017)

Nen schönes Video aus Mexiko: https://www.pinkbike.com/video/477687/


----------



## tommi101 (12. September 2017)




----------



## sb9999 (20. September 2017)

Hier nochmal meins in der finalen Ausbaustufe. Aktuell gibt es für mich nichts mehr zu optimieren. Eigentlich schade, aber das bike passt so perfekt zum Einsatzzweck. 

Nächstes Projekt wird vermutlich ein Prime oder Spitty mit etwas fetterem Aufbau in Sachen Fahrwerk, Laufräder, Federweg. Dazu eine Nummer größer, da ich inzwischen bei Banshee auch auf L gescheit sitzen kann und mir nicht mehr ein M größer vergewaltigen muss.

Viele Details sieht man auf dem Bild ja nicht auf den ersten Blick, daher mal ne kurze Liste:

- Vorne werkelt jetzt ne Elixir7 Trail 4-Kolben, hinten die normale mit 2-Kolben. Zusammen mit den 200er Centerline-Scheiben und Metall Belägen ergibt das ne solide, dauer-haltbare Bremse mit sehr gutem Gewicht.

- Antrieb ist 1x10 mit Sram x9, Sunrace 11-42 Kassette und 26er RF Kettenblatt. Bin immer noch zu geizig für 1x11(12).

- Drunter werkelt eine MRP Micro XC bashplate an der ICSG Aufnahme und am S3 Umwerfersockel hängt die kleine OneUp Kefü.

- Vorbau ist ein 55er Syntace Flatforce. Dieser macht das Rad für mich noch etwas länger im gefühlten Reach, dazu mag ich es gerne flach und mit Druck auf dem VR. Ich find die Optik inzwischen auch geil.

- Fahrwerkssetup ist für mich (179, 85kg netto) inzwischen auf perfekt so. Hinten werkelt eine RCT3 Debonair dessen Negativkammer ich mittels bottomless ringsverkleinert habe. Etwa auf das Maß der Negativkammer des serienmässigen LV-Monarchs bzw. des high Volume. Dazu in der Pike vorne 4 von 5 Token bei 130mm. Das Fahrwerk fährt sich so mit 25% SAG deutlich ausgewogener und straffer, bei trotzdem voller FW-Ausnutzung. Vorher war es immer entweder tief im SAG verschwunden und ohne Pop oder total bockig und ohne gute FW Ausnutzung. Dazu brauchte der Debonair einfach zu viel Luftdruck für den benötigten Sag. Das ist nun deutlich besser (200psi für 25%).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (20. September 2017)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal meins in der finalen Ausbaustufe. Aktuell gibt es für mich nichts mehr zu optimieren. Eigentlich schade, aber das bike passt so perfekt zum Einsatzzweck.
> 
> Nächstes Projekt wird vermutlich ein Prime oder Spitty mit etwas fetterem Aufbau in Sachen Fahrwerk, Laufräder, Federweg. Dazu eine Nummer größer, da ich inzwischen bei Banshee auch auf L gescheit sitzen kann und mir nicht mehr ein M größer vergewaltigen muss.
> 
> ...



Schönes Phantom.

Zu optimieren gäbe es ja schon noch was:

CaneCreek Inline + AWK


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. September 2017)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Nächstes Projekt wird vermutlich ein Prime oder Spitty mit etwas fetterem Aufbau in Sachen Fahrwerk,



Glaub mir! So ein fettes Fahrwerk gibt es nicht, als dass es dann bergab besser wäre als das Phantom.

Ich habe Rune und Phantom und hatte ein Spitfire. Das Spitfire kann nichts besser als das Phantom. Evtl. ist es etwas flauschiger hinten... Ich würde in die Vollen gehen und zum Prime greifen.

schönes Bike!


----------



## sb9999 (20. September 2017)

Danke Jungs!

@freetourer: Ich bin kein Freund von zu viel "hightech" am Fahrwerk und bisher mit RS sehr zufrieden. Inzwischen kenn ich mich damit ganz gut aus, weiß was ich wie und wo selber machen kann (Tokens, Kammergrößen, IFP, ...) und wenn das nicht reicht hab ich flatout um die Ecke. Daher bisher nie Bedarf für nen Cane creek gesehen, zumal die zum Zeit des Kaufes immer noch nicht dauerhaltbar waren. AWK seh ich bisher auch keinen Bedarf dran. Mir taugt die Pike wie sie ist.

@GrazerTourer: Es geht mir vor allem darum das das Bike etwas plüschiger wird und damit besser gedämpft und kraftschonender fahrbar. Dabei geht es weniger um wollen, sondern leider eher um "müssen".  Das ganze hat einen gesundheitlichen Hintergrund - Probleme mit den Händen/Handgelenken. So gesehen ist das Phantom eigentlich das total falsche bike für mich. Zumindest im eher harten Gelände, in moderatem Gelände komm ich super damit klar, da kann ich dann aber auch gleich mit meinem Trail HT fahren.

Ich fahre ja Würde ich heute nochmal rein sachlich und vernünftig entscheiden wäre es weder ein Trailbike mit wenig FW (Phantom), noch ein eher straffes Enduro (zumindest kein auf Enduro Race abgestimmtes bike). Eher was möglichst plüschig abstimmbares im mittleren FW Bereich (130-150mm). Ich hatte daher entweder an nen moderat fetten Spity Aufbau gedacht (mit CC Inline Coil + F34) oder an ein richtig dick aufgebautes Prime (mit Lyrik und Vivid), evtl. mit B+ Hinterrad.

Was meint ihr? Welches der genannten Banshees lässt sich am plüschigsten abstimmen? Habt ihr andere Ideen?


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. September 2017)

Ich glaube ganz ehrlich, dass du mit einer anderen Gabel und einem inline hinten schon sehr viel aus dem Phantom rausholen kannst. Hinten brauchst du es ja gar nicht unbedingt, wenn es um die Handgelenke geht und vorne hilf wohl nur irgendeine Staubsauger Gabel. Ich fahre das Phantom mit 130mm vorne und 36er Fox. Hätte die eine Stahlfeder, wäre das wohl sehr Hände schonend. Die bereits bestellte Ribbon Coil wird der fox wohl überlegen sein...

Von 3cm mehr Federweg hinten profitierst du denke ich nicht wirklich mehr, als von einem dB inline im Phantom. Ich würde das probieren. Vielleicht leiht die ja jemand einen?

Oder du nimmst gleich ein Rune. Das kannst du als Sofa auch aufbauen.


----------



## canelon (20. September 2017)

@sb9999 schickes Phantom auf jeden Fall  
Kurz zum Schaltwerk mit der Kassette: versuche die gleiche Kassette mit einem X0 Schaltwerk zu fahren, aber die Umschlungungs/B-Schraube rutscht immer von der Plastiknase auf der sie aufliegen sollte ab. Du hast ja nun eins der neueren x9 schaltwerke, kannst du mir vielleicht mal ein Foto machen von dieser Schraube in den höheren/dem höchsten Gang? Würde mich interessieren ob das bei den ehemals neuen x9 anders ist als bei den alten x0


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. September 2017)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ... Die bereits bestellte Ribbon Coil wird der fox wohl überlegen sein...



Die 2018er Kits des Phantom sollen wohl ohnehin alle mit der MRP Ribbon Gabel ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## sb9999 (21. September 2017)

canelon schrieb:


> @sb9999
> Kurz zum Schaltwerk mit der Kassette: versuche die gleiche Kassette mit einem X0 Schaltwerk zu fahren, aber die Umschlungungs/B-Schraube rutscht immer von der Plastiknase auf der sie aufliegen sollte ab. Du hast ja nun eins der neueren x9 schaltwerke, kannst du mir vielleicht mal ein Foto machen von dieser Schraube in den höheren/dem höchsten Gang? Würde mich interessieren ob das bei den ehemals neuen x9 anders ist als bei den alten x0



Hi,

also meiner Erfahrung nach laufen eigentlich alle Sram 10-fach Schaltwerke gut auch mit dicken Kassetten.
Fahre inzwischen an allen Rädern X9 mit oversize Kassette.

Medium cage packt max. 40 Zähne, 42 ging nicht mehr.
Long Cage packt 42 Zähne locker und man hat vollen Verstellbereich mit der "B-Screw" (Umschlingung), muss die nicht wie bei Shimano maximal auf Anschlag drehen oder sogar verlängern.

Ich hoffe ich denke dran dir mal ein Foto zu machen, glaube aber eher an ein Problem bei der Montage (Anschlag richtig montiert) oder am Schaltwerk als an ein Problem Schaltwerk vs Kassette. Denn die Schaltwerke (zumindest in der letzten Version) unterschieden sich eigentlich diesbezüglich nicht voneinander. Andererseits reicht evtl. aber schon die etwas andere Form der Kontaktfläche an der Schraube?


----------



## canelon (21. September 2017)

Okay, dann steht mir wohl ein Schaltwerks(Käfig)- oder Kassettenwechsel bevor. Hatte das mittlere noch hier, aber mir hat schon 2Mal die B-Schraube verbogen. Danke auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Jan-S. (24. September 2017)

Nach einem Jahr Suche hab ich endlich nen Phantom in der richtigen Farbe gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighitkurver (24. September 2017)

Über den Winter wird wohl Dämpfer getauscht und auf 1x11 Umgebaut.


----------



## ONE78 (24. September 2017)

Jan-S. schrieb:


> Nach einem Jahr Suche hab ich endlich nen Phantom in der richtigen Farbe gefunden.
> Anhang anzeigen 647140


Der Sattel muss so???


----------



## Jan-S. (24. September 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Der Sattel muss so???


Der sdg passt mir so, hab aber gestern einen sqlab ergowave angebaut. Der steht etwas weniger steil trotz Stufe.


----------



## 21XC12 (26. September 2017)

@sb9999 Wenn's Geld keine Rolle spielt ist ein weiterers Bike mit mehr Federweg zwar eine Möglichkeit die Hände zu schonen, aber ich denke die Kohle kann man sich wirklich sparen und sollte stattdessen in eine gute Gabel investieren. Meine erste Wahl wäre eine Öhlins. Die CC Helm Coil gibt's leider vorerst nur für 27,5" sonst wär die sicher auch mit der Öhlins mein persönlicher Favorit. Die bereits erwähnte Ribbon ist auch interessant. Aber lies dir echt mal den Test der Öhlins durch. Das klingt wirklich vielversprechend und ich glaube da bietet auch gerade jemand eine günstig im Bikemarkt an. Die Pike ist eine solide Gabel. Ich fahre selbst eine und auch wenn's eine gute Gabel ist gibt's da viel Luft nach oben. Sei es durch Tuning (MST, AWK & Co) oder einfach durch eine bessere Gabel. Eine Pike kann einer 36 Fox Factory einfach nicht das Wasser reichen. Zumindest nicht ohne Tuning. Mit der AWK kannst du eine nahezu lineare Kennlinie erreichen. Dadurch fühlt es sich schon viel mehr wie eine Coil an. Das Tuning Kit von MST für die Charger verbessert die Dämpfung. Beides in Kombination und du wirst deine Pike nicht wiedererkennen. Aber das alles lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nur wenn die Pike annähernd neuwertig ist. Ich habe lange überlegt, aber in meine Pike aus 2014 wollte ich nicht mehr soviel Geld stecken. Für mich wird's wohl die Helm oder die Öhlins werden. Ich warte nur auch ein gutes Angebot. Und zum Dämpfer im Phantom rate ich im Gegensatz zur Gabel nicht zum Coil. Du willst es fluffig und ob das so gut geht -ein Coil mit weicher Feder in Verbindung mit dem KS Link- wage ich zu bezweifeln. Da schlägt vermutlich ständig der Dämpfer durch. Dann lieber ein Luftdämpfer. Das passt einfach besser. Einen Inline oder DB Air gibt's immer mal wieder zum guten Kurs im Bikemarkt. So jetzt habe ich für heute genug gelabert!


----------



## orudne (28. September 2017)

Mein AMP für den Pumptrack.

Reifen sind demnächst schwarze drauf. Das beißt sich doch ein bisschen mit den weißen Felgen ;-)
Lenker und Vorbau werden auch noch getauscht. Der Vorbau muss ein bisschen kürzer werden, der Lenker bekommt etwas mehr Rise.


Ach ja, der Sattel wird noch eingestellt.

****edit****
Das andere Bild war zu unscharf.


----------



## Los-Dellos (3. Oktober 2017)

Aktueller Stand meines Spitfire's

- 50mm Megaforce 2
- Vector 7075 High 20 8Grad
- Ergon GE 1, mit den Griffen bin ich aber noch nicht 100% glücklich
- für die Pike hab ich mir eine AWK gegönnt, macht wirklich eine bessere Gabel aus der Pike
- Cane Creek DBair IL, ein Traum 
- Sram XX1 Schalthebel, auch mit GX Schaltwerk eine deutliche steigerung der Schaltperformance zum GX Shifter

Jetzt muss ich nur noch was an der Bremse machen. Die Guide RS ist nicht das was ich mir vorstelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb9999 (3. Oktober 2017)

Schickes bike! Vor allem mit dem neuen schwarzen DB inline.

Was stört dich an den Griffen? Zu dick?


----------



## Los-Dellos (3. Oktober 2017)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Schickes bike! Vor allem mit dem neuen schwarzen DB inline.
> 
> Was stört dich an den Griffen? Zu dick?



Das Griffgefühl ist finde ich nicht so optimal, desweiteren hab ich ein wenig Probleme damit, dass mir die Finger einschlafen. 
Bei meinem vorherigen Lenker mit 12Grad Bachsweep war es noch viel extremer.


----------



## Jussi (3. Oktober 2017)

Es kann sein, das dass täuscht, aber auf dem letzten Foto sieht es so aus aus als wäre der Lenker verdreht montiert. Sieht aus als guckt er zu weit nach oben.

Bei uns fahre alle diese Griffe und sind alle zufrieden damit. 

Aber sonst schickes Rad!!


----------



## Jussi (3. Oktober 2017)

Hier mal mein Rune, neu ist nix!


----------



## AnAx (3. Oktober 2017)

Mein Rune hat ein neues Hinterrad bekommen, dazu mein erster Versuch mit tubeless. Soweit bin ich sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Los-Dellos (3. Oktober 2017)

Jussi schrieb:


> Es kann sein, das dass täuscht, aber auf dem letzten Foto sieht es so aus aus als wäre der Lenker verdreht montiert. Sieht aus als guckt er zu weit nach oben.
> 
> Bei uns fahre alle diese Griffe und sind alle zufrieden damit.
> 
> Aber sonst schickes Rad!!



Das werde ich auf alle Fälle mal versuchen. Danke


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Oktober 2017)

@Los-Dellos Glaube der Lenker is zu weit nach vorne/unten gedreht. Richtig rum ist er schon. Das sieht man ja am Aufdruck. Lenkerklemmung öffnen und mal ein Stück zu dir also Richtung Sattel drehen. Bremsen und Griffe dann wieder ein Stück in die entgegengesetzte Richtung. Dann sollte das passen. Bremsen würde ich zu Magura oder Shimano raten. MT5/MT7 oder Zee/Saint/neue XT mit 4 Kolben. Griffe ODI Rogue.


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Oktober 2017)

@AnAx Ach deswegen steht unter deinem Benutzername jetzt Hakuna Matata!


----------



## Los-Dellos (3. Oktober 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @Los-Dellos Glaube der Lenker is zu weit nach vorne/unten gedreht. Richtig rum ist er schon. Das sieht man ja am Aufdruck. Lenkerklemmung öffnen und mal ein Stück zu dir also Richtung Sattel drehen. Bremsen und Griffe dann wieder ein Stück in die entgegengesetzte Richtung. Dann sollte das passen. Bremsen würde ich zu Magura oder Shimano raten. MT5/MT7 oder Zee/Saint/neue XT mit 4 Kolben. Griffe ODI Rogue.



Ja das mit dem Lenker ist mir bei genauem betrachten vorhin auch aufgefallen. Ich hatte ihn gestern Abend noch montiert und nicht mehr genau kontrolliert. Werde ich die Tage nochmal ausrichten. Danke. 
Die ODI Rogue hab ich mir auch schon mal angesehen. Bei round about 25€ kann man das mal testen.
Was die Bremse angeht, hab ich mir alle von dir genannten angesehen. MT5 ist mein Prei/Leistungs Favorit. Bei Zee und Saint hab ich ein wenig Schiss das sie zu viel des Guten sind. Obwohl sie mir beide sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Oktober 2017)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem Lenker ist mir bei genauem betrachten vorhin auch aufgefallen. Ich hatte ihn gestern Abend noch montiert und nicht mehr genau kontrolliert. Werde ich die Tage nochmal ausrichten. Danke.
> Die ODI Rogue hab ich mir auch schon mal angesehen. Bei round about 25€ kann man das mal testen.
> Was die Bremse angeht, hab ich mir alle von dir genannten angesehen. MT5 ist mein Prei/Leistungs Favorit. Bei Zee und Saint hab ich ein wenig Schiss das sie zu viel des Guten sind. Obwohl sie mir beide sehr gut gefallen.


Ich glaub die MT5 steht einer Saint/Zee was Bremskraft betrifft in nichts nach. Shimano gefällt mir die Hebelergo besser. Das ist halt Geschmacksache. Die Odi greifen sich so gut das ich jetzt bevorzugt ohne Handschuhe fahre. Ist ähnlich wie bei Reifen und der Gummi will eingefahren werden. Erstmal eingefahren ist der Grip richtig gut und die Dämpfung auch. Die sind halt schon dick und eher für große Hände. Wer dünne Griffe gewohnt ist ist von den Rogue vielleicht nicht so angetan. Aber alles nur Gewohnheit. Shimano ist halt auch viel einfacher was die Ersatzteilbesorgung im Urlaub betrifft. Aber kannst mit beiden also Magura/Shimano nix falsch machen.

Noch was für die Galerie ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (3. Oktober 2017)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand meines Spitfire's
> 
> - 50mm Megaforce 2
> - Vector 7075 High 20 8Grad
> ...



Schönes Spitty.

Der Aufbau ist auch nach meinem Geschmack.

Bei der Bremse kann ich Dir wärmstens die MT5 empfehlen - am besten kombiniert mit Shimano (ich habe Zee genommen) Hebeln.

Nach mehreren Jahren ohne Magura (früher Louise FR) und in der Zwischenzeit mehreren Shimano Bremsen (Zee,mehrere XT, mehrere SLX, Deore) ist die oben genannte Shigura die beste Bremse, die ich jemals hatte hinsichtlich Power bei gleichzeitiger Dosierbarkeit.

Und da ja Galerie:


----------



## AnAx (3. Oktober 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @AnAx Ach deswegen steht unter deinem Benutzername jetzt Hakuna Matata!



Haha, davon kannst du ausgehen 
Komme zwar selten zum Fahren, aber das Rune gibt immer wieder gleich Sicherheit


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Oktober 2017)

Und Platte gehören nun Dank tubeless der Geschichte an. Hankuna Matata!


----------



## AnAx (4. Oktober 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Und Platte gehören nun Dank tubeless der Geschichte an. Hankuna Matata!



[emoji106] [emoji41]
Dazu noch eine Frage, wie fest soll man beim Tubeless-Ventil die Mutter anziehen? Mit der Hand oder mit ner Zange, bis es nicht mehr geht? [emoji12]


----------



## PazClemenza (4. Oktober 2017)

Handfest


----------



## jammerlappen (4. Oktober 2017)

bis sie dichten


----------



## AnAx (4. Oktober 2017)

Danke euch, dicht scheint es zu sein


----------



## Kharma (4. Oktober 2017)

Es war mal wieder BrockenRocken und mein Spitti endlich mal dabei!
Geile Veranstaltung mit weiteren Banshee-Fahrern (und natürlich auch nicht Banshee Besitzern^^)



 
(Hier ist es noch sauber  )


----------



## maniac66 (4. Oktober 2017)

Auch noch was für die Galerie! Mein 2016er Prime in aktueller Herbst Konfiguration vor standesgemäßer Ruhrpottkulisse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (4. Oktober 2017)

...Einer geht noch


----------



## Masberg (5. Oktober 2017)

Grüße aus Dolceaqua/ Ligurien. Geniale Trails und das richtige Bike dabei


----------



## Kharma (5. Oktober 2017)

Neid


----------



## MK_79 (6. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen, möchte mich auch mal wieder Sinnvoll einbringen:

Schon ein paar Tage her, aber hier ein paar Bilder vom ersten Ausritt mit meinem neuem Rune.


















Anfangs hatte ich sehr lautes knacken was gleich etwas Panik verursacht hat. So wie es aussieht, war es die Sram Eagle Kassette und evtl. die Kontermutter der Achse.

Bei der Eagle Kassette unbedingt den Freilaufkörper komplett alles mit Fett einschmieren sowie die Kassette selbst innen. Es gibt dazu auch einen Artikel auf Pinkbike.

Jetzt ist es sehr viel besser.

Der Rahmen ist super, schön verarbeitet und richtig gut geworden. Alles wirkt etwas feiner als bei meinem 2014 Rune.
Was ich mir wünschen würde, wäre etwas mehr Progression.
Dämpfer mag erst etwas schwach aussehen, aber nach einer Kur bei MST geht dieser wie "narrisch" und steht meinem Cane Creek in nichts nach. Für mich die bessere Alternative.
Bei den Big Boys könnte das anders sein, aber ich komme mit dem besser zurecht.
Hatte bei 2 Rennen ein wirklich gutes Gefühl damit.


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Oktober 2017)

Super Rune


----------



## Kharma (6. Oktober 2017)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Bei der Eagle Kassette unbedingt den Freilaufkörper komplett alles mit Fett einschmieren sowie die Kassette selbst innen. Es gibt dazu auch einen Artikel auf Pinkbike.



Mmh...
Also ich habe "nur " die 11fach XO1, aber wenn ich da alles einschmiere, sammelt sich da irgendwann der Sand und es fängt erst recht an zu knarzen. Lass ich es weg, wird es besser. 
Hat die Eagle einen anderen Aufbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (7. Oktober 2017)

Sehr schöne Bilder, hast du trotzdem noch eines mit mehr Bike und weniger Landschaft?


----------



## MK_79 (7. Oktober 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Mmh...
> Also ich habe "nur " die 11fach XO1, aber wenn ich da alles einschmiere, sammelt sich da irgendwann der Sand und es fängt erst recht an zu knarzen. Lass ich es weg, wird es besser.
> Hat die Eagle einen anderen Aufbau?



Das kann ich dir nicht sagen. Bis jetzt klappt es bei mir, sogar nach Regen / Schneeregen und dicken Schlamm. Mal sehen ob es so bleibt......


----------



## MK_79 (7. Oktober 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder, hast du trotzdem noch eines mit mehr Bike und weniger Landschaft?



Gerade leider nicht, aber wenn ich es wieder mal sauber mache, werde ich die Bilder nachreichen


----------



## martinfueloep (9. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt hat mein Legend endlich Gesellschaft bekommen! Ein Rune löst mein bisheriges Mondraker Dune (wie oft ich das wohl verwechseln werde?) ab. Im Moment hat das Legend noch das vordere Laufrad samt Reifen spendiert, aber bisher war noch keine Zeit, um auch das vordere LR von 26 auf 27,5 umzubauen. Auch war nur Zeit für ein schnelles Handyfoto und ein paar Meter auf dem Feldweg. Aber ich hoffe, dass ich bald zur endgültigen Fertigstellung und vor allem zu den ersten Metern auf dem Trail komme!


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Oktober 2017)

@martinfueloep 

>>>Klick <<<


----------



## PazClemenza (10. Oktober 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @martinfueloep
> 
> >>>Klick <<<


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Oktober 2017)

Die sind viel haltbarer. Leider sind die original BOS Decals für den Arsch! Wäre ja schade wenn so ein ranziges Dekor an der Gabel das Gesamtbild des schönen Rads versaut.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Oktober 2017)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> Jetzt hat mein Legend endlich Gesellschaft bekommen! Ein Rune löst mein bisheriges Mondraker Dune (wie oft ich das wohl verwechseln werde?) ab. Im Moment hat das Legend noch das vordere Laufrad samt Reifen spendiert, aber bisher war noch keine Zeit, um auch das vordere LR von 26 auf 27,5 umzubauen. Auch war nur Zeit für ein schnelles Handyfoto und ein paar Meter auf dem Feldweg. Aber ich hoffe, dass ich bald zur endgültigen Fertigstellung und vor allem zu den ersten Metern auf dem Trail komme!



Schönes Rad ? Welche Größe ist das ?


----------



## Custom Waidler (10. Oktober 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schönes Rad ? Welche Größe ist das ?



Klick aufs Bild 
L


----------



## san_andreas (10. Oktober 2017)

Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (10. Oktober 2017)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> Jetzt hat mein Legend endlich Gesellschaft bekommen! Ein Rune löst mein bisheriges Mondraker Dune (wie oft ich das wohl verwechseln werde?) ab. Im Moment hat das Legend noch das vordere Laufrad samt Reifen spendiert, aber bisher war noch keine Zeit, um auch das vordere LR von 26 auf 27,5 umzubauen. Auch war nur Zeit für ein schnelles Handyfoto und ein paar Meter auf dem Feldweg. Aber ich hoffe, dass ich bald zur endgültigen Fertigstellung und vor allem zu den ersten Metern auf dem Trail komme!



Warum hast du das DUNE abgegeben? Bin mal gespannt, wie du die beiden Bikes im Vergleich siehst.


----------



## svenson69 (10. Oktober 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Warum hast du das DUNE abgegeben? Bin mal gespannt, wie du die beiden Bikes im Vergleich siehst.



Das würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## 2 wheel drive (10. Oktober 2017)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> Jetzt hat mein Legend endlich Gesellschaft bekommen! Ein Rune löst mein bisheriges Mondraker Dune (wie oft ich das wohl verwechseln werde?) ab. Im Moment hat das Legend noch das vordere Laufrad samt Reifen spendiert, aber bisher war noch keine Zeit, um auch das vordere LR von 26 auf 27,5 umzubauen. Auch war nur Zeit für ein schnelles Handyfoto und ein paar Meter auf dem Feldweg. Aber ich hoffe, dass ich bald zur endgültigen Fertigstellung und vor allem zu den ersten Metern auf dem Trail komme!



Kurze Frage: sehe ich richtig, dass du da einen Fender/Schutz im Hinterbau hast? Wenn ja, darf ich fragen was das ist?
Vielen Dank


----------



## jammerlappen (10. Oktober 2017)

Ein Gewissensberuhiger!


----------



## martinfueloep (10. Oktober 2017)

@21XC12 vielen Dank für den Link! Die würden sich in der Tat gut machen.
@2 wheel drive das habe ich auch der "Verpackung" des Conti Kaiser Projekt geschnipselt. Die ist aus ähnlichem Material wie die Marsh Guards gemacht, und das Rune bietet dort reichlich Möglichkeiten, den Minifender mit Kabelbindern zu befestigen.
@svenson69 und @Rothaarsteiger Das Dune ist schon über 4, und ich hatte den Dämpfer fürs Rune günstig bekommen, dh ich musst dann auch einen passenden Rahmen kaufen 
Ich bin das Rune V2 vor Jahren schon Mal Probe gefahren und war sehr angetan davon, und als ich jetzt vor der Wahl stand, habe ich mich lieber für die aktuelle Version des Rune als für den sündteuren Dune XR Carbon Rahmen entschieden. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, wie sich das kleine Schwarze auf den altbekannten Trails anfühlt.


----------



## stefanjansch (10. Oktober 2017)

Wird scho duan

Das vor 2 Jahren hats ja auch geschafft


----------



## frogmatic (11. Oktober 2017)

2 wheel drive schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: sehe ich richtig, dass du da einen Fender/Schutz im Hinterbau hast? Wenn ja, darf ich fragen was das ist?
> Vielen Dank


Sieht dem Teil ähnlich, das ich mir auch gebastelt habe, aus PP Folie.
Hab irgendwann mal das Zeug bei modulor.de bestellt, um mir marsh guards draus zu schneiden.


----------



## NoStyle (11. Oktober 2017)

Mal ein 2018er Rune. Das Finish nennt sich "tinted raw and red". Das Prime bekommt auch ein neues RAW, laut FB-Banshee-Deutschland. Ich find´s very lecker und gibt es vielleicht/hoffentlich auch irgendwann für Phantom und Spitfire ...


----------



## Jussi (11. Oktober 2017)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist Prime so wie das Rune von 2017.

Falls das alles so stimmt auf der Banshee Seite sind die Farben, genau wie 2017 ein totaler Griff in den Klo. Einzig das Legend in blau/orange ist schick!
Das Spitty in türkis sieht auch gut aus!

http://bansheebikes.co.nz/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. Oktober 2017)

Mattschwarz/schwarz beim Rune ist doch top !


----------



## Jussi (11. Oktober 2017)

Aber auch unverändert seit Jahren. 
Wir haben selbst noch ein schwarzes Rune.


----------



## freetourer (11. Oktober 2017)

Jussi schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist Prime so wie das Rune von 2017.
> 
> Falls das alles so stimmt auf der Banshee Seite sind die Farben, genau wie 2017 ein totaler Griff in den Klo. Einzig das Legend in blau/orange ist schick!
> Das Spitty in türkis sieht auch gut aus!
> ...



Es wurde ja auch angekündigt, dass sich die Rahmen für 2018 nicht ändern werden - lediglich die Decals bei Prime und Rune beim Raw.

Warst Du also mit den Farben der 2017er nicht zufrieden müsste sich schon Dein Geschmack geändert haben, wenn es bein den 2018er nicht mehr so wäre.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. Oktober 2017)

Laut Bernhard wird sich doch noch was ändern. Er schrieb mir neulich per E-Mail, dass die 2018er Kits alle mit der MRP Ribbon Gabel ausgeliefert werden. Ob das nur für Deutschland gilt, keine Ahnung. Wenn das aber weltweit so wäre, wären die Bikes auf der Neuseeland-Seite nicht die aktuellen.


----------



## freetourer (11. Oktober 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Laut Bernhard wird sich doch noch was ändern. Er schrieb mir neulich per E-Mail, dass die 2018er Kits alle mit der MRP Ribbon Gabel ausgeliefert werden. Ob das nur für Deutschland gilt, keine Ahnung. Wenn das aber weltweit so wäre, wären die Bikes auf der Neuseeland-Seite nicht die aktuellen.



Mag sein - ich schrieb aber ja auch nur über "Rahmen".


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. Oktober 2017)

Das ist mir nicht entgangen und habe ich auch nicht in Abrede gestellt. 

Es war auch als Ergänzung gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (12. Oktober 2017)

Konnte mir schon einen 2018er Prime Rahmen in raw ansehen. Kommt ganz anders als der 2017er. Das Rot ist kräftiger und eher ein richtiges Rot. Durch den Glanzlack sieht das Aluminium dunkler aus ein bisschen in Richtung Titan. Sieht Hammer aus.


----------



## NoStyle (12. Oktober 2017)

Nunja, die Farbdiskussion ist doch jedes Jahr immer gleich - den einen gefällt´s, anderen nicht ...
Da man es eh nicht allen recht machen kann, wäre ich wenigstens für ein separat beigelegtes Decal-Set, bestehend aus ein oder mehreren Farben. Dann ist man freier in der Gestaltung ...


----------



## leidermeier (12. Oktober 2017)

Die Farbe von 18er prime ist richtig schön, ein sattes dunkles Rot 
Schimmert auch richtig fein unterm Headbadge durch
Die dunkle Färbung kommt von einem etwas dunklem klarlack (ist leider an der vorderen Dämpfer schraube erwas abgeplatzt)
Die Decals gehen aber zum teil über schweißnähte drüber, wenn man da andere drüber machen will dûrfte es ziemlich funmelig werden


----------



## NoStyle (12. Oktober 2017)

Ich finde dieses titanmäßige "tinted" RAW auch sehr gut, ohne es im Original gesehen zu haben.
Was ich bezüglich Decal-Set meinte ist: Rahmen RAW oder wie auch immer lackiert (blanko, ohne Decals). Dazu ein Bogen mit Decals, entweder eine oder mehrere wählbare) Farben. Nicolai hat diese Möglichkeit meines Wissens auch und das finde ich ganz gut gelöst ...


----------



## pAn1c (14. Oktober 2017)

Hier mal ein Prime mit orange/gelben Rahmen in XL:


----------



## Osti (14. Oktober 2017)

Tolle Farbe! [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dakeyras (15. Oktober 2017)

kurze Frage:

ich bin mit meinem Spitty zur Zeit noch auf 26" unterwegs und werde mir wahrscheinlich auf nächstes Frühjahr einen 27,5"-LRS zusammenschustern lassen.

Ich bin noch unschlüssig ob Boost oder non-Boost.

Hat man irgendwelche Nachteile mit Boost im Spitty (bzgl kettenlinie z.B.)?
Oder anders gefragt: hätte man von Boost irgendwelche Vorteile, außer dass der LRS eventuell in spätere Rahmen passt? 

gruß
Georg


----------



## iceis (15. Oktober 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> kurze Frage:
> 
> ich bin mit meinem Spitty zur Zeit noch auf 26" unterwegs und werde mir wahrscheinlich auf nächstes Frühjahr einen 27,5"-LRS zusammenschustern lassen.
> 
> ...



Kettenlinie wäre meiner Ansicht nach minimal besser mit Boost weil eben die Kassette bissl weiter nach außen kommt, also läuft wenn man auf dem leichtesten Gang fährt die Kette nicht ganz so schräg wie bei 142mm, vor allem bei einer Eagle 12 Fach wo das größte noch weiter Richtung Speichen kommt.
Mit Boost Naben ergeben sich auch bessere Winkel der Speichen.


----------



## NoStyle (16. Oktober 2017)

Ist eventuell Peanuts, da vernachlässigbar, aber: Ist bei Boost das Kettenblatt an der Kurbel, zwecks Kettenlinie, nicht auch etwas mehr nach aussen?
Ansonsten dürfte Boost wohl keine wirklichen Nachteile haben, ausser wieder Geld ausgeben für neue Nabe usw. (bei denen die wechseln möchten) ...


----------



## BrotherMo (16. Oktober 2017)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ist eventuell Peanuts, da vernachlässigbar, aber: Ist bei Boost das Kettenblatt an der Kurbel, zwecks Kettenlinie, nicht auch etwas mehr nach aussen?
> Ansonsten dürfte Boost wohl keine wirklichen Nachteile haben, ausser wieder Geld ausgeben für neue Nabe usw. (bei denen die wechseln möchten) ...



Boost-Kurbeln haben die Kettenlinie in der Tat weiter außen. Ob man die zwingend braucht.... Müssen die Fachleute hier sagen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maeggus (16. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

Hab auch ein Neues... Frisch abgeholt...


----------



## Dakeyras (16. Oktober 2017)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Boost-Kurbeln haben die Kettenlinie in der Tat weiter außen. Ob man die zwingend braucht.... Müssen die Fachleute hier sagen....


Hm, das hab ich in der Tat nicht bedacht. Fahre eine Race Face Turbine cinch mit direct mount Kettenblatt (da wirds dann schwierig mit spacern)

Fährt jemand hier sein banshee mit boost Ausfallenden? In Kombi mit boost- oder non-boost-Kurbel?

Neue Kurbel will ich mir nicht zulegen. Dann lieber das Laufrad ohne boost....

P. S. Entgültig verwirrend wird es, wenn man berücksichtigt, dass die direct mount Kettenblätter verschiedener Hersteller auch noch andere Kettenlinien haben (teilweise noch unterschiedlich in Abhängigkeit von der Zahnzahl)


----------



## freetourer (16. Oktober 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Hm, das hab ich in der Tat nicht bedacht. Fahre eine Race Face Turbine cinch mit direct mount Kettenblatt (da wirds dann schwierig mit spacern)
> 
> Fährt jemand hier sein banshee mit boost Ausfallenden? In Kombi mit boost- oder non-boost-Kurbel?
> 
> ...



Du kannst doch auf Deine Race Face Kurbel einfach ein Kettenblatt mit Boost - Kettenlinie packen.


----------



## leidermeier (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich fahr ein prime mit boost hinterrad und X0 kurbel mit normalem (nicht boost) kettenblatt
Funktioniert wunderbar bzw der schräglauf der kette aufm größten ritzel dürft nicht mehr sein (was es ja mit einem boost kettenblatt werden würde)


----------



## Dakeyras (16. Oktober 2017)

ich fahre die RF mit einem absoluteblack oval KB. Kettenlinie 48mm (original RF KB hätte 51mm)

Für die Turbine gibts verschieden lange Achsen, für unterschiedliche Einbaustandards:

*Modellindex:*
*RF134:*
- Tretlagergehäusebreite: BSA 68-73 mm, BB30 68-73 mm, PF30 68-73 mm, BB89,5, BB92, 392 EVO 
- Hinterrad-Einbaubreite: 135-148 mm
- Race Face Spindle Code: RF134
- Herstellernummer: 23F30030

*RF143:*
- Tretlagergehäusebreite: BSA 68-73 mm, BB30 68-73 mm, PF30 68-73 mm, BB89,5, BB92, 392 EVO 
- Hinterrad-Einbaubreite: 150 - 157 mm / Boost
- Race Face Spindle Code: RF143
- Herstellernummer: F30037

*RF149:*
- Tretlagergehäusebreite: BSA 83 mm, BB107, BB104,5, PF30 83 mm
- Hinterrad-Einbaubreite: 150-177 mm
- Race Face Spindle Code: RF149
- Herstellernummer: 23F30033

*RF169:*
- Tretlagergehäusebreite: BSA 100 mm, BB121,5, BB124, PF30 100
- Hinterrad-Einbaubreite: 170 mm
- Race Face Spindle Code: RF169
- Herstellernummer: 23F30031

*RF189:*
- Tretlagergehäusebreite: BSA 100 mm, BSA 120 mm, BB121,5, BB124, BB 141,5, BB144, PF30 100, PF30 120 mm
- Hinterrad-Einbaubreite: 190 mm
- Race Face Spindle Code: RF189
- Herstellernummer: 23F30032

ich habe die RF134, theoretisch sollte die also auch für den boost hinterbau gehen. mit dem stärker gekröpften Absoluteblack KB könnte der schräglauf auf den kleinen Ritzeln dann echt unangenehm werden.

aber wie @freetourer schrieb, gibts das Absoluteblack Kettenblatt auch mit 52er Kettenlinie. 

dann wirds wohl ne Boost HR-Nabe


----------



## san_andreas (17. Oktober 2017)

Ich hätte noch einen Satz Boost Ausfallenden für die vor-2017 Rahmen.


----------



## Dakeyras (17. Oktober 2017)

Schade, ich brauch die post-2017-Ausfallenden.


----------



## Masberg (17. Oktober 2017)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Prime mit orange/gelben Rahmen in XL:


Wow 
Ich mag ja individuelle Aufbauten
In welcher Größenordnung liegt denn so eine Custom-colour?


----------



## pAn1c (17. Oktober 2017)

Masberg schrieb:


> Wow
> Ich mag ja individuelle Aufbauten
> In welcher Größenordnung liegt denn so eine Custom-colour?


Rahmen, Gabel (Lyric), Bikeyoke 180mm, Tretlager, Lenkkopflager liegen bei ca. 2,8k.
Vorbau, Schaltung, Kurbel, Bremse, Sattelund Laufräder sind von alten Rad ( ca. 1,3k).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. Oktober 2017)

Er meinte nur die custom Lackierung, glaube ich.


----------



## Masberg (18. Oktober 2017)

ja... es ging mir um de Lackierung


----------



## pAn1c (18. Oktober 2017)

Masberg schrieb:


> ja... es ging mir um de Lackierung


Die Lackierung ist aus dem Modelljahr 17/18.

Gewicht der Rahmens mit Dämpfer liegt bei 3680gr.


----------



## Masberg (18. Oktober 2017)

ohh. da täuscht das Foto aber doch sehr. sah mir tatsächlich nach einer individuellen Lackierung aus, da es fast einen goldstich im orange hat.


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. Oktober 2017)

Masberg schrieb:


> ohh. da täuscht das Foto aber doch sehr. sah mir tatsächlich nach einer individuellen Lackierung aus, da es fast einen goldstich im orange hat.


Hab ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. Oktober 2017)

Kein Bike am Foto, aber die kennt ihr eh....

Diese Woche zweimal Sonnenuntergangstour....








und heute eine Sonnenaufgangstour auf den Hausberg. Herrlicher Herbst! Oben ohne im Sonnenaufgang auf 1450m. Wahnsinn!!!




Ich sollte wieder einen ordentlichn Fotoapparat mitnehmen und nicht immer nur das Handy nehmen.

//Edit
Ich habe unsere beiden Runes doh auf einem Foto gefunden!!! ha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CPLinz (24. Oktober 2017)

Hier mal ein Prime nach ausgiebiger Spielerei in Nauders - als Gegenpol zu all den 
sauberen Bikes


----------



## svenson69 (26. Oktober 2017)

Es war mal wieder Bastelzeit





Neues Cockpit - Syntace F44 / Enve Carbon DH 780mm
+ neuer Vorderreifen Baron Brojekt 2.4

Gewicht aktuell 15,61kg


----------



## jojo2 (26. Oktober 2017)

nich schlecht das Bild


----------



## derbastian (26. Oktober 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> nich schlecht das Bild



bis auf die assigen kippenstummel 

...aber der hobel schaut dermassen bombe aus. top!


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Oktober 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> nich schlecht das Bild Rad


 
korrigiert


----------



## jojo2 (26. Oktober 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> korrigiert



lass dich nicht beirren svenson69


----------



## Jussi (26. Oktober 2017)

Ist halt einfach‘n geiles Velo!


----------



## BrotherMo (26. Oktober 2017)

Neu: 
Works Components-2
1Fach


----------



## martinfueloep (26. Oktober 2017)

Endlich hab ich's geschafft, mein vorderes Laufrad fertig zu machen - und das Rune auf einem adäquaten Trail zu erfahren:






Leichtgewicht ist es zwar keines, aber das war ohnehin von Anfang an klar:


----------



## 2 wheel drive (27. Oktober 2017)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 657874
> 
> Neu:
> Works Components-2
> 1Fach



Auch lange Beine was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (27. Oktober 2017)

2 wheel drive schrieb:


> Auch lange Beine was


Durchaus......


----------



## jammerlappen (27. Oktober 2017)

Geile Beiks wieder von allen hier. Sind 14,8kg nich auf der leichteren Seite? Ich hab mein Rune noch nicht gewogen...


----------



## Shlousi (27. Oktober 2017)

Meins hat 14.57 kg und ist jetzt nicht auf Leichtbau getrimmt.


----------



## martinfueloep (27. Oktober 2017)

Meines ist auch nicht unbedingt "Leichtbau". Laufräder, Kurbel und Sattel sind zwar auf der leichten Seite, dafür schlagen Reifen, Bremsen, Pedale, Lenker und Fahrwerk doch ordentlich zu. Allerdings möchte ich aufgrund der guten Performance aller genannten Teile auf keinen davon verzichten.
Außer, ja, außer vielleicht auf den Hinterreifen. Da steht demnächst ein Experiment an. Mehr möchte ich aber erst dazu sagen, wenn es für mich funktioniert.


----------



## NoStyle (27. Oktober 2017)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> Endlich hab ich's geschafft, mein vorderes Laufrad fertig zu machen - und das Rune auf einem adäquaten Trail zu erfahren ...


Lecker! Schreib bitte bei Gelegenheit mal was zum Kirk im KS-Link.


----------



## martinfueloep (27. Oktober 2017)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Lecker! Schreib bitte bei Gelegenheit mal was zum Kirk im KS-Link.


Hm, was soll ich dazu sagen: ich bin den KS-Link noch mit keinem anderen Dämpfer gefahren. Dh vergleichen kann ich ihn nicht, ich kann nur beschreiben, wie er für mich funktioniert.
Ich fahre einen Kirk mit Tune "03", brauche für den richtigen Sag viel mehr Druck als angegeben, nämlich ca. 255PSI. Im Moment habe ich mich vom Werkssetup folgendermaßen weg bewegt: HSC 2 Klicks härter, LSC unverändert, R 3 Klicks schneller.
Damit bin ich fürs erste sehr zufrieden. Einerseits ist das Bike extrem ruhig, wenn es ruppig wird, andererseits kann ich schon mit kleinen Inputs ordentlich abziehen.
Und dort, wo ich beim gleichen Speed mit dem 2013 Mondraker Dune XR (auch mit BOS-Fahrwerk) grad noch drüber rattern konnte, kann ich jetzt ganz noch weiter pushen und hab im Nachhinein das Gefühl, zu langsam gewesen zu sein.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie viel von diesem Verdienst auf
- 27.5 vs 26 
- andere Geo
- den Dämpfer
fällt.

Ganz abgesehen davon geht der Kirk noch einmal zurück: die Performance ist zwar einwandfrei, aber beim schnellen Einfedern bzw bei aktiviertem "Lockout" pfeift er munter vor sich her...


----------



## martinfueloep (27. Oktober 2017)

Wobei, da fällt mir ein, dass ich vor kurzem ein Rune V2 von ?2014? gefahren bin, das mit einem CCDB Air ausgestattet war. 
Ich hab den Dämpfer nicht nach meinen Vorlieben abgestimmt, aber im Vergleich ist der CCDB im Federweg versunken und lieferte überhaupt keinen Pop.


----------



## NoStyle (27. Oktober 2017)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> Wobei, da fällt mir ein, dass ich vor kurzem ein Rune V2 von ?2014? gefahren bin, das mit einem CCDB Air ausgestattet war.
> Ich hab den Dämpfer nicht nach meinen Vorlieben abgestimmt, aber im Vergleich ist der CCDB im Federweg versunken und lieferte überhaupt keinen Pop.


Danke Dir für die Infos/Erfahrungen. 
Ich selbst habe ein 13er Spitfire mit CCDB-Air (regulär Can) und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Gerade im mittleren Federweg habe ich ziemlichen "Pop", was vielleicht z.B. am ca. 20-22% SAG liegt?!? Jedenfalls habe ich mit der BOS Deville vorne und dem CCDB-Air mehr Fahrwerk als ich an die Grenzen bringen kann.
Über den Kirk bin ich früher schon gestolpert, da er sehr ähnliche Eigenschaften haben soll (also straff/sensibel), aber etwas leichter und gleichfalls recht leicht abstimmbar wäre. Den gibt es wohl auch ab Werk mit entsprechender Abstimmung/Tune zu kaufen.
Hätte einfach den Reiz eines kompletten BOS-Fahrwerks - Not tut das aber natürlich nicht ... !


----------



## svenson69 (27. Oktober 2017)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon geht der Kirk noch einmal zurück: die Performance ist zwar einwandfrei, aber beim schnellen Einfedern bzw bei aktiviertem "Lockout" pfeift er munter vor sich her...



Das ist doch bei Bos Dämpfer normal.War bei meinem Void und ebenfalls Kirk so
Kann den Kirk auch fürs Rune empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinfueloep (27. Oktober 2017)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Das ist doch bei Bos Dämpfer normal.War bei meinem Void und ebenfalls Kirk so
> Kann den Kirk auch fürs Rune empfehlen


Nö, isses nicht! Und dein Void macht's mittlerweile, nach dem einen oder anderen guten Service, auch nicht mehr.
 
Der steckt nämlich noch immer in meinem (mittlerweile zweiten) Legend


----------



## svenson69 (27. Oktober 2017)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> Nö, isses nicht! Und dein Void macht's mittlerweile, nach dem einen oder anderen guten Service, auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Der steckt nämlich noch immer in meinem (mittlerweile zweiten) Legend



Selbst als der Dämpfer vom Service zurück kam hat er noch gezwitschert.
Du hast damals mein Void gekauft?
An den denk ich oft
Habe jetzt auch schon mal überlegt einen in mein Legend zu testen.


----------



## xtccc (28. Oktober 2017)

Hat jetzt >5.000km auf dem Kerbholz und macht immer noch soooo viel freude


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (28. Oktober 2017)

Schöner Hobel 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Oktober 2017)

Schöne Bikes auf den letzten Seiten! 
Mein alter Stuhl macht auch immer noch Bock.


----------



## steep_deep (29. Oktober 2017)

..jemand Interesse an meinem Legend?

Nur komplett, Rahmen ist XL von 2016 in 650B (lang & flach), keine Macken, CCDB mit 500er Titan-Feder, Fox 40 Air mit flacher Krone von HOPE, Shimano Saint vo & hi, Umwerfer SRAM xo,  Custom-LRS auf E13-Felgen handgebautvon Bike-Lädle mit HOPE-Naben, sonstige Ausstattung von Race Face Monster-grün limited, z.B. Pedale, Lenker, Kurbeln.






-> PM..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (29. Oktober 2017)

@Steep
Geiz ist geil Einstellung geschuldet, kannst du es vergessen komplett zu verkaufen.
Ich versuche mein Darkside loszuwerden. Man wollte mir mehrfach nur 1500€ geben.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## martin82 (29. Oktober 2017)

Ebenso nach wie vor Freude an der Kiste. Nur das einst so knallige grün ist allerdings ein bisschen eingegangen. Falls jemand einen guten Tipp für einen Eloxierer hat ... gerne PM


----------



## Sven87 (30. Oktober 2017)

Richtig viele wunderschöne Bikes am Start!
Mein Rune V2 ist bestellt!
Habe mich lange sehr schwer getan, ob ich von Carbon auf Alu zurück gehe und wegen dem mehr Gewicht!
Ich bin gespannt wo ich nach dem Aufbau Gewichtsmäßig raus komme!
Ich kenne das zukünftige Ergebnis selbst noch nicht, besonders was die Farben angeht, aber ich werde es euch so schnell wie möglich präsentieren!


----------



## pAn1c (30. Oktober 2017)

Heute ne kleine Runde der Sonne entgegnen.


----------



## dominikblitz (30. Oktober 2017)

Hi pAn1c,

schoenes Rad. Welche Flasche und Flaschenhalter hast du denn da verbaut? Bislang hab ich mich noch nicht getraut/durchgerungen am phantom was anzuschrauben, hab schon zu viele rausgeflogene Flaschen umfahren muessen. Haelt das bei grob rumpeligen Gelaende, halbgefuellt und Speed?


----------



## pAn1c (31. Oktober 2017)

dominikblitz schrieb:


> Hi pAn1c,
> 
> schoenes Rad. Welche Flasche und Flaschenhalter hast du denn da verbaut? Bislang hab ich mich noch nicht getraut/durchgerungen am phantom was anzuschrauben, hab schon zu viele rausgeflogene Flaschen umfahren muessen. Haelt das bei grob rumpeligen Gelaende, halbgefuellt und Speed?


Der Flaschenhalter ist ein zee cage II von Specialized, die Flasche sollte mit Deckel sein, ist eine von Elite geworden.
Einmal ist die Flasche rausgerutscht, auf einem schnell gefahrenen Wurzel Teppich.


----------



## DAKAY (31. Oktober 2017)

Ich fahre am Rune die Fabric Flasche, bisher habe ich sie noch nicht verloren, aber einen Deckel vermisse ich sehr.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (31. Oktober 2017)

Von meiner Tour mit der Tochter






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Los-Dellos (31. Oktober 2017)

Heute hab ich auch mal wieder Zeit für ne kleine Runde gehabt.




Vielen Dank an* 21XC12 und freetourer* 
ich habe eure Tips befolgt. Mit den Odi Rogue bin ich sehr zufrieden und habe seit dem ich die montiert habe auch keine Schmerzen mehr in den Händen. An den Bremsen hat sich auch was getan, MT5 Sättel mit Saint Hebeln.


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Oktober 2017)

Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (31. Oktober 2017)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> Heute hab ich auch mal wieder Zeit für ne kleine Runde gehabt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 659867
> 
> ...



Schickes Spitfire in schicker Umgebung hast du da 

Kannst du mal beschreiben, wie sich bei dir der Saint-Hebel mit dem MT5-Sattel vom Druckpunk anfühlt ? Hab die Kombi auch testweise mal am Rune verbaut, aber irgendwie finde ich den Druckpunkt ziemlich weich (weicher als die komplette MT5 davor).


----------



## freetourer (31. Oktober 2017)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> Heute hab ich auch mal wieder Zeit für ne kleine Runde gehabt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 659867
> 
> ...



Schönes Ratt.

Freut mich, dass Dir die Bremsen taugen.



FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Schickes Spitfire in schicker Umgebung hast du da
> 
> Kannst du mal beschreiben, wie sich bei dir der Saint-Hebel mit dem MT5-Sattel vom Druckpunk anfühlt ? Hab die Kombi auch testweise mal am Rune verbaut, aber irgendwie finde ich den Druckpunkt ziemlich weich (weicher als die komplette MT5 davor).



Ich fahre Shigura mit Zee/MT5 Mix - wenn man das System ordentlich entlüftet bekommt man auch einen harten Druckpunkt hin. Musste da auch nachbessern.

Dafür gibt's dann aber Power satt bei gleichzeitig perfekter Dosierbarkeit.


----------



## iceis (31. Oktober 2017)

@freetourer
Hast da gleich direkt Putoline benutzt?
Also is soweit mir bekannt ja nicht nötig beim Mix aber allein aus Prinzip würd ichs wohl machen.


----------



## Los-Dellos (31. Oktober 2017)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Schickes Spitfire in schicker Umgebung hast du da
> 
> Kannst du mal beschreiben, wie sich bei dir der Saint-Hebel mit dem MT5-Sattel vom Druckpunk anfühlt ? Hab die Kombi auch testweise mal am Rune verbaut, aber irgendwie finde ich den Druckpunkt ziemlich weich (weicher als die komplette MT5 davor).





freetourer schrieb:


> Schönes Ratt.
> 
> Freut mich, dass Dir die Bremsen taugen.
> 
> ...




Ging mir da wie freetourer. Ich habe zuerst die vordere Bremse umgebaut, entlüftet und getestet. Das Resultat war ein sehr weicher und auch wandernder Druckpunkt. Also Kommando zurück, nochmal alles auf und erneut entlüften. Dabei hab ich vom Bremssattel angefangen, über die Leitung bis hin zum Bremsgriff so ein Rückenmassageteil dran gehalten und schon kamen nich ein paar Luftblasen zum Vorschein. (dies Idee ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen) Seitdem funktioniert sie mit einem knackigen und wie ich finde sehr gut zu dosierenden Druckpunkt.


----------



## Dakeyras (31. Oktober 2017)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> ... so ein Rückenmassageteil...



So so, "Rückenmassageteil"... Das hätte ich jetzt an deiner Stelle auch gesagt. [emoji16]

Nur Spass, die Idee ist auf jeden Fall gut. [emoji106]

Schönes Spitty hast du da.


----------



## Los-Dellos (31. Oktober 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> So so, "Rückenmassageteil"... Das hätte ich jetzt an deiner Stelle auch gesagt. [emoji16]
> 
> Nur Spass, die Idee ist auf jeden Fall gut. [emoji106]
> 
> Schönes Spitty hast du da.



Die Idee ist von Trickstuff, er hatte einen Massagestab vorgeschlagen. Da wir sowas nicht im Haushalt führen musste ein Massagekäfer herhalten.


----------



## iceis (31. Oktober 2017)

Hatte das iwo hier im IBC mal aufgeschnappt das zum besseren entlüften der Bremsen ein Vibrator an Sattel/Hebel gehalten werden soll während die Bremse neu befüllt/entlüftet wird.
Den billigsten gekauft den ich finden konnte (waren glaub ich 7€ inkl. Versand), hat nichts gebracht...
Vielleicht ist so ein Massagekäfer ja der bessere Vibrator^^


----------



## freetourer (1. November 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> @freetourer
> Hast da gleich direkt Putoline benutzt?
> Also is soweit mir bekannt ja nicht nötig beim Mix aber allein aus Prinzip würd ichs wohl machen.



Ich nutze normales Magura Royal Blood.



Los-Dellos schrieb:


> Die Idee ist von Trickstuff, er hatte einen Massagestab vorgeschlagen. Da wir sowas nicht im Haushalt führen musste ein Massagekäfer herhalten.





iceis schrieb:


> Hatte das iwo hier im IBC mal aufgeschnappt das zum besseren entlüften der Bremsen ein Vibrator an Sattel/Hebel gehalten werden soll während die Bremse neu befüllt/entlüftet wird.
> Den billigsten gekauft den ich finden konnte (waren glaub ich 7€ inkl. Versand), hat nichts gebracht...
> Vielleicht ist so ein Massagekäfer ja der bessere Vibrator^^



Den Tip mit dem Vibrator hatte ich auch probiert. - Brachte aber irgendwie bei mir nix (Edit: Auf den Druckpunkt der Bremse bezogen! )

Was letztendlich funktioniert hat war die Bremse komplett zu demontieren (zum Segen ist ja bei Banshee alles schön außen verlegt) und den Bremssattel komplett runterbaumeln zu lassen. Den Geber hatte ich an einem Lenker montiert, den ich in den Montageständer geklemmt habe.

Danach mit Shimano-Trichter am Griff und Spritze am Bremssattel ein paar mal hin- und hergedrückt bzw gezogen und dabei mit einem Schraubendrehergriff an den Bremssattel geklopft um ev. Bläschen zu lösen, die an der Innenwand festhängen.

Zugegeben etwas aufwändiger als Shimano (bin die letzten Jahre alles von Deore bis XTR in mehrfacher Ausführung gefahren) aber mMn den Aufwand absolut wert.


----------



## martinfueloep (1. November 2017)

Ja, die MT5 hat sich bei mir auch eine Zeit lang gegen das Entlüften gewehrt. Letztendlich hat's aber funktioniert


Ich hatte ja geschrieben, dass ich was Neues ausprobieren möchte, und grad vorhin war's soweit: der Maxxis Forekaster 2.6 funktioniert hinten noch besser als gedacht! Hat mit 1.5 Bar sehr wenig Rollwiderstand, aber enormen Grip bergauf. Bergab haben die 1.5 Bar für meine Standard-Trails auch gereicht, der Grip bergab ist zwar nicht ganz auf dem Niveau eines Kaiser Projekt, in Summe hat sich's für mich aber deutlich verbessert!

Noch eine vorübergehende Änderung: der Kirk ist beim Service, um ihm hoffentlich sein Gepfeife abzugewöhnen. Derweil darf der Vipr2.1 aus dem Mondraker ins Rune. Fazit zum Dämpfer: im direkten Vergleich ist die Druckstufe einen Tick zu weich, für die Servicedauer wird's aber reichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (1. November 2017)

Da fahre ich die Tage in den Wald und was steht auf einmal da? Ein praktischer Fotopfosten Danke dafür liebe Verwaltung  ;-)


----------



## Custom Waidler (1. November 2017)

Auf dem Schild ist ja ein Trekkingrad abgebildet, also kannst du ruhig weiter biken


----------



## DAKAY (1. November 2017)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Da fahre ich die Tage in den Wald und was steht auf einmal da? Ein praktischer Fotopfosten Danke dafür liebe Verwaltung  ;-)Anhang anzeigen 660185



Da hatte ich heute nicht so viel Glück. Da fahre ich so durch den Wald und schon streckt irgend so ein Baum die Wurzel aus und tritt mir mit voller Wucht gegen das Pedal.


----------



## 2 wheel drive (3. November 2017)

Noch einen neuen Lenker zum neuen Rad...





...und anschließend ausgeführt.


----------



## thirteen TRE (14. November 2017)

Mein 2017 Prime mit 160 RockShox Lyrik im Urlaub...





PS: Steht aktuell auch zum Verkauf.


----------



## Caese (14. November 2017)

thirteen TRE schrieb:


> PS: Steht aktuell auch zum Verkauf.



wie kann den sowas passieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thirteen TRE (14. November 2017)

Caese schrieb:


> wie kann den sowas passieren?


Weiß ich auch nicht so richtig... Meine Radel-Familie bekommt im März Zuwachs und ich will das wunderschöne Prime nicht immer am Hacken hängen lassen. Wäre zu schade. Es hat es besser verdient.


----------



## Dakeyras (19. November 2017)

Falls jemand ein paar Ausfallenden für Modelle ab 2017/12x148/long übrig hat, bitte PN an mich.


----------



## jammerlappen (23. November 2017)

Gerade Fotos aus dem Urlaub bekommen - hach, war das schööööön:


----------



## 2 wheel drive (24. November 2017)

Gefällt! Wo war das?


----------



## jammerlappen (24. November 2017)

Danke - zwischen Sulden und Trafoi (Lift) bzw Oswaldscharte Meran 2000.


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. November 2017)

Sehr schön @jammerlappen 

Kontrastprogramm
Gestern den ersten Ausflug bei -2°C im Schnee gehabt


----------



## xtccc (27. November 2017)

Riss ???


----------



## BrotherMo (27. November 2017)

Würde meinen das es keiner ist nur eine nicht so hübsche Naht...... 

Eventuell ein Experte hier?


----------



## sb9999 (27. November 2017)

Sieht nach nem Schweissfehler aus. Wenn noch Garantie, reklamieren. Wenn nicht, einfach fahren. Ist eher kosmetisch und am Gusset. Denke nicht das da was reisst/größer wird.


----------



## maniac66 (27. November 2017)

xtccc schrieb:


> Riss ???


Ist immer schwer, das anhand eines Bildes zu beurteilen. Letzten Endes ist eh entscheidend, was bei der Reklamation festgestellt wird. Also reklamieren, einschicken und Daumen drücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r_a_f_i (27. November 2017)

xtccc schrieb:


> Riss ???


Hi, vor kurzem nach dem Aufbau auch bei mir entdeckt. Es schaut wirklich wie ein Schweissfehler... Bei der Gelegenheit - mein Spitfire.


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. November 2017)

@All 

Hey Jungs, mein oben gepostetes Foto steht zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages  

Über einen Stern würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## 21XC12 (29. November 2017)

@r_a_f_i Ich seh nix! 

@xtccc Eher nicht. Ich würde mich aber absichern und vielleicht eine verlängerte Garantie für diese Schweißnaht aushandeln. Falls dir der Rahmen nach Ablauf der Garantie an genau der Stelle reißt/bricht ist es ganz sicher hilfreich wenn du diesbezüglich schon vor Ablauf der Garantie mit dem Händler/Vertrieb/Hersteller kommuniziert hast. Dann sind Kulanzregelungen wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## r_a_f_i (29. November 2017)

Mehr von oben. Der Schweiss geht an dieser Stelle etwas in die Tiefe
Anhang anzeigen 670330


----------



## Sven87 (29. November 2017)

Das ist auf jeden Fall kein Riss, sondern eher ne sogenannte Einbrandkerbe...
Ist eigentlich für ein nach DIN ISO 9001 zertifiziertes Unternehmen unzulässig!
Aber normalerweise ist diese Schweißnaht so extrem lang, dass da eigentlich nichts passieren sollte...Kenne aber jetzt auch natürlich nicht die Wandstärke von so nem Alurohr!
Nichts desto trotz ist es unschön, unzulässig und kann sich ganz eventuell auf Haltbarkeit auswirken!
Vielleicht Reklamation?


----------



## Maeggus (4. Dezember 2017)

War auch ne runde biken. Närmberch...


----------



## Masberg (4. Dezember 2017)

@Maeggus : Zufrieden mit der Gabel?


----------



## Maeggus (4. Dezember 2017)

Ja. Sensibles Ansprechverhalten(war von einer Stahlfederlyrik verwöhnt...) aber doch kein durchrauschen im Federweg (Ramp-Control). Bin aber noch nicht sooo viel gefahren. Einbauhöhe aber 1cm niedriger als eine Pike.


----------



## MK_79 (9. Dezember 2017)

Kleiner Update vom Winter Bikeride. Schön war es.....und kühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (9. Dezember 2017)

Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## MK_79 (9. Dezember 2017)

Masberg schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder


Vielen Dank!   
Ich hoffe es geht noch mehr im Schnee, es wird aber langsam sehr mühsam auf den Berg zu kurbeln.


----------



## iceis (9. Dezember 2017)

Wollt schon fragen ob du da überhaupt noch fahren kannst und nicht schon schieben bzw. tragen musst.
Kumpel hatte letztens selbst mit Dirty Dan hinten das Problem keinen Grip im uphill mehr zu haben.
Dünne eisige Schneeschicht + darunter härterer eisiger Schnee, iwann gehts halt nicht mehr.
Gut Spikes könnte man dem Dirty Dan noch hinzufügen aber dann wirds wieder schwachsinnig auf den Trailabschnitten mit Steinen/Wurzeln, auf Straße um zum Wald zu kommen sowieso.

Kann man nur hoffen das es bald entweder richtig was runterschneit zum boarden oder direkt um die 0° plus hat.
Dieses Übergangswetter braucht ja niemand.
Aber wem erzähl ich das.


----------



## DAKAY (10. Dezember 2017)

Herrlich im Schnee zu ratteln.


----------



## Dakeyras (10. Dezember 2017)

Ich will auch Schnee [emoji37]


----------



## MK_79 (10. Dezember 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> Wollt schon fragen ob du da überhaupt noch fahren kannst und nicht schon schieben bzw. tragen musst.
> Kumpel hatte letztens selbst mit Dirty Dan hinten das Problem keinen Grip im uphill mehr zu haben.
> Dünne eisige Schneeschicht + darunter härterer eisiger Schnee, iwann gehts halt nicht mehr.
> Gut Spikes könnte man dem Dirty Dan noch hinzufügen aber dann wirds wieder schwachsinnig auf den Trailabschnitten mit Steinen/Wurzeln, auf Straße um zum Wald zu kommen sowieso.
> ...




Hallo, das meiste geht zum hochfahren, aber es ist schon eine ganz andere Hausnummer. Zu dem Punkt von dem Bild geht weiter unten eine Straße mit bis zu 21% hoch und das ist dann schon ein Kampf. Ich probiere immer auf dem lockeren Schnee zu fahren, dass ist um Welten besser als so manche Rille.

Runter ist dann kein Thema, solange man keine Eisplatte erwischt. Durch frischen Powder ist schon sehr fein und fahrtechnisch auch nicht so wirklich schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK_79 (10. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe gerade gesehen, dass eines meiner Bilder zur Wahl des Bild des Tages steht - mehr möchte, bitte Sternchen.
Danke


Danke an alle die für mich abgestimmt haben!


----------



## iceis (10. Dezember 2017)

@MK_79 
Joa kommt halt immer drauf an wie die Verhältnisse sind.
Raufwärts gings heut hier auch noch dank griffigen Schnee, runterwärts am Trail (keine Anlieger, nur Steine/Wurzeln) mit Verwehungen wars schon, ich sagmal, recht speziell haha.
Am ärgsten war aber die Temperatur, als ich losgefahren bin warens noch -6° und als ich wieder hier war hatte es doch tatsächlich 0°.....vorhin nochmal geschaut, jetzt hats sogar 1°.

Übrigens der MM Ultrasoft (vorne) wird zwar härter, aber bisher nicht so hart das er rissig/spröde wurde.
Mein MM Vertstar (hinten) is leider schon spröde geworden als es noch über 10° hatte.


----------



## MK_79 (11. Dezember 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> @MK_79
> Joa kommt halt immer drauf an wie die Verhältnisse sind.
> Raufwärts gings heut hier auch noch dank griffigen Schnee, runterwärts am Trail (keine Anlieger, nur Steine/Wurzeln) mit Verwehungen wars schon, ich sagmal, recht speziell haha.
> Am ärgsten war aber die Temperatur, als ich losgefahren bin warens noch -6° und als ich wieder hier war hatte es doch tatsächlich 0°.....vorhin nochmal geschaut, jetzt hats sogar 1°.
> ...




Mein Schwalbe MM Super Soft (?), also die alte Version sieht auch noch top aus. Ebenso etwas härter aber okay. 
Bis jetzt wirklich okay. Wetter soll ja wieder wärmer werden, dann kann der noch etwas draufbleiben.


----------



## iceis (11. Dezember 2017)

Du meinst dann wohl mit "also die alte Version" den "Vertstar".
Ich hatte da noch nie einen der nicht sehr schnell spröde wurde/eingerissene Stollen hatte.
Genau wie die ganzen RR Trailstars die ich hatte...
Is einfach ne Sache von Glück/Pech.
Par Kumpels hatten immerhin zwischendrin mal einen der gehalten hat.
Am wichtigsten is aber das bisher noch kein Bild als beweis im Netz gezeigt wurde von nem Addix Ultra Soft der spröde wurde.

Das Wetter, so richtig deutsch halt hahaha, gestern noch im 15cm Schnee und tiefer rumgegurkt und heute fast alles weggetaut^^


----------



## frogmatic (13. Dezember 2017)

Aus aktuellem Anlass eine kurze Werbeunterbrechung:

Mein Spitfire Rahmen in S ist zu haben - keine Angst, ich rüste nur auf M um


----------



## andrewam (13. Dezember 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass eine kurze Werbeunterbrechung:
> 
> Mein Spitfire Rahmen in S ist zu haben - keine Angst, ich rüste nur auf M um


Bist du sicher? Deine sattelpositiin sieht jetzt schon aus als wäre dir der Rahmen zu gross. Und das bei einem kurzen vorbau [emoji14]


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Dezember 2017)

Du hast den Sattel ja schon sehr weit hinten geklemmt und fährst einen kurzen Vorbau. Wie willst du das bei Rahmengröße M machen?


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Dezember 2017)

Zwei Biker, ein Gedanke! Highfive!


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Dezember 2017)

Ich frage mich nur, warum weder blaue noch grüne Eloxteile verbaut sind 

Und warum ich kein Schwarzes habe...


----------



## frogmatic (13. Dezember 2017)

Danke für die Beobachtung - aber der 55 Vorbau wird einem 40 weichen 

@jammerlappen: hatte leider keine.
Ich weiß, ein klein bisschen grausam ist es schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (13. Dezember 2017)

Braucht jemand kurze Ausfallenden ab MY17 für 12x142?


----------



## Sven87 (16. Dezember 2017)

Hey Gemeinde!
Ich hatte es ja schon neulich angekündigt und jetzt kann ich es endlich soweit fertig zeigen!
Hier mein Rune V2!
Ich finde es extrem gelungen!
Lediglich die Decals an Gabel und Dämpfer fehlen noch.
Hoffe es gefällt dem ein oder anderen auch etwas!


----------



## limbokoenig (16. Dezember 2017)

Knallt ganz schön


----------



## Dakeyras (16. Dezember 2017)

Spitty hat neue Schuhe bekommen.

Bin jetzt auch auf 27.5" unterwegs. Spank Oozy Trail 345 vorn, Spike Race 33 hinten, auf Newmen Evolution SL Naben mit Sapim Laser / D-Light Kombi (1707g inkl. Tape und Ventile, danke an German lightness [emoji106])

Der Specialized Hillbilly 2.6 GRID geht richtig gut am VR. Top bei tieferen Böden, bis jetzt auf nassen Wurzeln und Steinen nicht schlechter als der Baron Projekt, den ich vorher hatte. 
War auf der heutigen Tour (~ 3 - 5°C) gefühlt weicher als der Baron Projekt vom Kollegen. Hat mich etwas überrascht, muss ich sagen. Bei Minusgraden war ich noch nicht mit unterwegs

Vg
Georg


----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. Dezember 2017)

Brrrr...


----------



## Sven87 (17. Dezember 2017)

Hier mal noch die Ausstattung:

- Banshee Rune V2, Gr.M, Black ano, inkl RockShox Monarch+, Boost Ausfall 2017
- Rock Shox PIKE RCT3 Solo Air, Boost, 160mm
- Sram Eagle GX 1x12 Kurbel
- Sram Eagle GX 1x12 Kassette
- Sram Eagle X01 1x12 Schaltwerk
- Sram Eagle X0 11x12 Trigger
- Magura MT5 Komplettset mit 230/180mm Scheiben
- Acros A-Flat MD Pedale
- Laufräder Acros 19 ED Boost Naben, Spank Oozy Trail 345 Felgen, Sapim D-Light Speichen, Sapim Polyax Alunippel
- Vorbau Acros A-Stem Gothic 50x35, schwarz
- Lenker Acros Carbon Bar, 780x15, 35mm Klemmung
- Ergon GE1 Griffset, neon Gelb
- Maxxis High Roller II 27,5x2,3 TR + EXO
- Sattel SQLab 611 Active TiTube
- Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 2017

Leider fehlen aktuell noch die Decals auf den Federelementen, die farblich an das Bike angepasst wurden und die gelben Blenden an den Bremssätteln.

Aber Wahnsinn wie kompakt dieses Bike einfach gebaut ist.
Habe heute dieses Foto bekommen und musste irgendwie schmunzeln, denn endlich sieht man mit 175cm Körpergröße aus wie ein Riese


----------



## kRoNiC (17. Dezember 2017)

Sven87 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 676575
> Aber Wahnsinn wie kompakt dieses Bike einfach gebaut ist.
> Habe heute dieses Foto bekommen und musste irgendwie schmunzeln, denn endlich sieht man mit 175cm Körpergröße aus wie ein Riese



Kein Wunder  für mich sieht es auch eher aus als wäre der Rahmen ne Nummer zu klein. Haust dir ja die Knie am Lenker an


----------



## Sven87 (17. Dezember 2017)

Ein L Rahmen wäre definitiv zu groß gewesen


----------



## Dakeyras (17. Dezember 2017)

@DennisMenace:

Wie geil ist das denn. Hier nieselt es nur und es ist den ganzen Tag nur grau und matschig. Bin echt neidisch. ICH WILL ENDLICH WINTER!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (17. Dezember 2017)

@Sven87:

Schöner Aufbau, gefällt mir sehr gut.
Das Farbkonzept ist nicht so meins, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.
Hast du die neongelben Teile pulvern lassen?


----------



## Sven87 (17. Dezember 2017)

@Dakeyras 
Ja die neongelben Teile sind gepulvert!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. Dezember 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> @DennisMenace:
> 
> Wie geil ist das denn. Hier nieselt es nur und es ist den ganzen Tag nur grau und matschig. Bin echt neidisch. ICH WILL ENDLICH WINTER!


Taunus ab ca. 400m.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. Dezember 2017)

Sven87 schrieb:


> @Dakeyras
> Ja die neongelben Teile sind gepulvert!


Das bike sieht übergut aus. Nur das mit den decals macht mir Angst. Mehr gelb sollte es nicht sein. Schwarze decals wären geil.


----------



## Masberg (17. Dezember 2017)

Neongelbe Kurbeln? Im Ernst? Du hast Mut ... so im Style Sinn


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (18. Dezember 2017)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Taunus ab ca. 400m.



Wie schaut ist mit Feldberg aus. Liegt da Schnee?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (18. Dezember 2017)

https://taunus.info/webcams/

Ja freilich. Das Foto oben ist auf ca. 600m vom Samstag.


----------



## Diesti (18. Dezember 2017)

So bleibts jetzt vorerst! Gewicht 14,6kg 
Einsparpotential: Kassette, Pedale, Directmount KB, dann wars das mit halbwegs Preiswerten Teilen und ohne Carbon


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Dezember 2017)

sieht ziemlich gut aus!


----------



## iceis (18. Dezember 2017)

Relativ oft bekomm ich mit das viele vorne "nur" SOFT fahren...warum ist das so wenn ich fragen darf?

Vorne gibts beim uphill so wenig Einfluss vom Rollwiderstand das ich grundsätzlich die weichste Mischung nehm.
In der Ebene is der Unterschied zwischen Soft und Ultrasoft am Vorderrad auch zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## 21XC12 (18. Dezember 2017)

Vielleicht wegen dem Verschleiß?


----------



## Diesti (18. Dezember 2017)

Weil Schwalbe die Ultrasoft Mischung leider nur mit Supergravity Karkasse anbietet und die 1100g wiegt. Und da ich das Rune relativ leicht halten möchte ist nur Hinten der Supergravity RR verbaut. Ansonsten hätt ich die Supersoft bevorzugt ;-) Hab von  Minion DHF Maxxgrip Vorderreifen und DHR2 Supertacky DH Karkasse Hinterreifen auf die Schwalbe Kombi gewechselt. Rollt abartig Gut, und auch Bergab mehr Grip als erwartet mit der Soft Mischung


----------



## 21XC12 (18. Dezember 2017)

@Sven87 Das Blendenkit von Magura in Neongelb würde sich noch gut machen.


----------



## iceis (18. Dezember 2017)

Diesti schrieb:


> Weil Schwalbe die Ultrasoft Mischung leider nur mit Supergravity Karkasse anbietet und die 1100g wiegt. Und da ich das Rune relativ leicht halten möchte ist nur Hinten der Supergravity RR verbaut. Ansonsten hätt ich die Supersoft bevorzugt ;-) Hab von  Minion DHF Maxxgrip Vorderreifen und DHR2 Supertacky DH Karkasse Hinterreifen auf die Schwalbe Kombi gewechselt. Rollt abartig Gut, und auch Bergab mehr Grip als erwartet mit der Soft Mischung



Das der Supertacky hinten um einiges schlechter rollt als der RR SG Soft ist keine Überraschung, selbst lange genug mit DH Supertacky hinten gefahren.
Würdest noch immer besser rollen als mit der Maxxiscombo wenn du vorne nen MM SG Ultrasoft montieren würdest, vor allem würde der Fahrspaß extrem gesteigert werden, zwar weniger durch die weichere Mischung aber halt schon durch die stärkere Karkasse mit der du weniger Druck (weniger Hupfballfeeling) fahren kannst.

PS: ansonsten seh ich ein das man um diese SS Soft nicht rum kommt wenn mans leicht will, aber wenn dann doch bitte hinten auch gleich, muss sich doch ausgehen mit bissl mehr Druck^^


----------



## woody2811 (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich bräuchte 27.5" 148 Dropouts fürs Spitfire 2016. Könnte tauschen gegen 26" 142 Dropouts, 27.5" 142 Dropouts oder Geld!
LG
Mathias


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Dezember 2017)

Allen frohe Weihnachten!!!  

Noch ein Handyschnappschuss vom heutigen Xmas Ride ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (25. Dezember 2017)

Euch allen Frohe Weihnachten

Heute beim Weihnachtsshutteln


----------



## steep_deep (27. Dezember 2017)

..mein Legend 2016 steht zum Verkauf, alle Infos hier: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...-frischem-dampferservice-fox-40-float-rc2-fit


----------



## pAn1c (29. Dezember 2017)

Nach langer Regenzeit die Sonnenstrahlen ausgenutzt.


----------



## DAKAY (29. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Dakeyras (29. Dezember 2017)

Sonne gibt's hier heute auch


----------



## Masberg (31. Dezember 2017)

und wie es aussieht auch matschfrei!


----------



## Dakeyras (31. Dezember 2017)

Fast. Zumindest war es seit längerem mal wieder etwas abgetrocknet und bis auf die üblichen Schlammlöcher, die das ganze Jahr nass sind, war es tatsächlich relativ schlammfrei. Seitdem hat es aber längst wieder geregnet....


----------



## Masberg (31. Dezember 2017)

Letztes Bild vom Banshee dieses Jahr

Guten Rutsch... matschig isset ja


----------



## Los-Dellos (7. Januar 2018)

Kleine Ausfahrt und die ersten Bilder im Jahr 2018


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (7. Januar 2018)

Hab auch voll Bock aber hab's seit Wochen im Kreuz.


----------



## Los-Dellos (7. Januar 2018)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hab auch voll Bock aber hab's seit Wochen im Kreuz.


War für mich auch erst die zweite Runde seit November. Ich hatte fast durchgehend Erkältung.


----------



## sb9999 (7. Januar 2018)

Sehr schönes Spitty und auch konsequent bereift!


----------



## Los-Dellos (7. Januar 2018)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Spitty und auch konsequent bereift!



Aber heute waren die Reifen mehrmals am Limit, oder ich zu optimistisch.


----------



## Rumpelchen (7. Januar 2018)

einfach nur genial wie die Farben auf diesem Foto rüber kommen.
Euch will ich das natürlich nicht vorenthalten...

Ride On!!!
Flo


----------



## MK_79 (7. Januar 2018)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hab auch voll Bock aber hab's seit Wochen im Kreuz.



Bandscheibe oder was verzwickt? Ich kenne das - warst Du schon bei einem guten Heilpraktiker? Das war in der Vergangenheit immer meine letzte Rettung. Durch viel Rückentraining habe ich das nun sehr gut im Griff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb9999 (7. Januar 2018)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> Aber heute waren die Reifen mehrmals am Limit, oder ich zu optimistisch.


Klar zu der Jahreszeit. Evtl. im Winter mal Shorty/DHR ausprobieren. Immer noch brauchbar leicht, aber deutlich mehr Grip.
(Ich mags wenn Räder nicht permanent "überbereift" sind.)


----------



## Los-Dellos (7. Januar 2018)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Klar zu der Jahreszeit. Evtl. im Winter mal Shorty/DHR ausprobieren. Immer noch brauchbar leicht, aber deutlich mehr Grip.
> (Ich mags wenn Räder nicht permanent "überbereift" sind.)



DHF und DHR hab ich noch liegen. HR2 und Ardent sind halt so ne nette sorglos Tourenkombi für mich und passen somit auch besser zu meinem momentan Fahrtechniklevel.


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Januar 2018)

Handy Bild von gestern. Top Bedingungen bei 2° und gefrorenem Boden/Matsch der Vortag. Bester Grip


----------



## sb9999 (8. Januar 2018)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> DHF und DHR hab ich noch liegen. HR2 und Ardent sind halt so ne nette sorglos Tourenkombi für mich und passen somit auch besser zu meinem momentan Fahrtechniklevel.



Wenn du sie eh hast und es von der Mische und Breite passt, dann probiers doch mal so:

Winter, also jetzt: DHF/HR
Sommer: DHR/Ardent

Bin beide Kombis recht lange so gefahren. DHF kommt im Schlamm irgendwann an grenzen, aber das tut der HR auch. Gripniveau ist aber definitiv höher und das der HR hinten schlechter rollt ist im Winter recht egal. DHR/Ardent ist ne schöne Sommer Touren Kombi. Sehr leicht (für Maxxis), rollt brauchbar (besser als HR), bremst top und der Grip ist auch sehr nett. Nur auf parklastigen, schnellen Strecken mag ich den DHF lieber.

So nun aber Schluss hier mit Reifen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Januar 2018)

@Los-Dellos 

Ich fahre bei den aktuellen Witterungen am AM/Enduro (siehe oben) vorn den Maxxis Shorty und hinten den Ardent. Für mich die perfekte Kombination auch im Bezug auf Schnee, Matsch, Nässe. Auch bei trockenen Bodenverhältnissen eine super Kombi, die mich noch nicht im Stich gelassen hat. 

Am DH´ler fahre ich z.B. vorn den Shorty mit DH Karkasse und hinten den HR II.


----------



## Los-Dellos (8. Januar 2018)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @Los-Dellos
> 
> Ich fahre bei den aktuellen Witterungen am AM/Enduro (siehe oben) vorn den Maxxis Shorty und hinten den Ardent. Für mich die perfekte Kombination auch im Bezug auf Schnee, Matsch, Nässe. Auch bei trockenen Bodenverhältnissen eine super Kombi, die mich noch nicht im Stich gelassen hat.
> 
> Am DH´ler fahre ich z.B. vorn den Shorty mit DH Karkasse und hinten den HR II.



Ja der Shorty würde mich auch mal reizen. Aber erstmal muss mal einer aus meinem Bestand den Geist aufgeben oder runtergeritten sein. 
Das Problem hier in der Gegend ist nicht nur der viele Regen der vergangenen Wochen, sondern auch die Forstwirtschaft, viele Reiter und der ein oder andere Jäger der gerne mehrmals täglich mit seinen Geländewagen durch den Wald fräst.
 

Aber danke für die Reifentips


----------



## thomatos (8. Januar 2018)

Ich hätte 142x12 650b Ausfallenden aus einem 2017er (Rune) abzugeben falls jemand sucht..


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Januar 2018)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Bandscheibe oder was verzwickt? Ich kenne das - warst Du schon bei einem guten Heilpraktiker? Das war in der Vergangenheit immer meine letzte Rettung. Durch viel Rückentraining habe ich das nun sehr gut im Griff.


War beim Chiropraktiker meines Vertrauens. Er hat mir immer helfen können. Diesmal ist wohl was entzündet. Muss vermutlich mal in die Röhre.


----------



## MK_79 (9. Januar 2018)

21XC12 schrieb:


> War beim Chiropraktiker meines Vertrauens. Er hat mir immer helfen können. Diesmal ist wohl was entzündet. Muss vermutlich mal in die Röhre.



Klingt nicht gut - alles Gute schon mal. Versuche möglichst schnell einen Termin zu bekommen. Solche Geschichten können fies enden.


----------



## Muckal (10. Januar 2018)

Kleine XC Runde am Mittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md82 (11. Januar 2018)

Darf ich vorstellen:

Mein 18er Spitty in freundlichem Schwarz. 

Warte noch auf meinen Dhx2, das der von Flatout zurück kommt und ein paar Sachen wie Decals und Pedale werden noch geändert. Ich habe alles erstmal von meinem alten Rahmen soweit übernehmen müssen.


----------



## sb9999 (11. Januar 2018)

Schönes Spitty! Für mich wäre ne passende Fox Transfer noch das Tüpfelchen auf dem i und weniger Decal/Farbe.  

Eine Frage: Ist das vorne ein normaler 2,35er Forekaster? Der schaut doch recht voluminös aus auf der 25er Felge. Oder ist das ein 2,6er?


----------



## md82 (11. Januar 2018)

Die Reverb ist mir auch ein Dorn im Auge. Sie hat auch nur 125mm, da werde ich bei Zeiten auf mindestens 150, eher aber 170mm gehen. Leider geht nicht alles auf einmal.

Der Forekaster ist ein 2.6er. Das war einer der ersten Modelle die auf dem Markt waren. Nichts mit WT oder 3C. Einfach nur 27.5 x 2.6 

Die Decals werden wohl ersetzt durch Stealth. Der Mudguard kommt dann hinten vor die KS Links geflanscht. 

Gesendet von meinem MI 5s mit Tapatalk


----------



## sb9999 (11. Januar 2018)

Fährt der brauchbar auf der "nur" 25er Felge? Schon gefahren?

(Such noch was für mein Trail HT. Muss leicht und schnell sein. Also nix Minion, Highroller und Co. Aktuell hab ich nen 2,25er Beaver drauf. Der ist nett fürn Winter, im Sommer aber doch recht weich von der Mische (obwohl "nur" Dual). Da such ich noch was schnelleres. Der 2,2er Forekaster der hier rumfliegt ist mir zu schmal. Ardent/Ardent Race sind Hinterreifen für mich. Daher evtl. mal Forekaster 2,35. Felge ist aber auch "nur" 25mm.)


----------



## feliks (11. Januar 2018)

Sucht hier eigentlich Mal jemand nen benutztes Prime von 2014. Hätte da Mal nen Preiswerten Rahmen abzugeben. In L

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## md82 (11. Januar 2018)

Ich bin den jetzt eigentlich die ganze letzte Saison gefahren und kam soweit damit sehr gut zurecht. Allerdings nur im trockenen und feuchten/nassen. Sobald es richtig Matschig wird, war ich überhaupt nicht mehr damit zufrieden und hab wieder auf den Shorty gewechselt.

Auf dem Spitty bin ich ihn noch nicht gefahren. 

Gesendet von meinem MI 5s mit Tapatalk


----------



## sb9999 (11. Januar 2018)

feliks schrieb:


> Sucht hier eigentlich Mal jemand nen benutztes Prime von 2014. Hätte da Mal nen Preiswerten Rahmen abzugeben. In L
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) Plus mit Tapatalk



Suchen nicht wirklich. Dennoch: Farbe, Zustand, Preis?


----------



## md82 (14. Januar 2018)

Heute dann endlich mal die erste Ausfahrt absolviert und was soll ich sagen? Ein absolut geniales Eisen, das Spitty.[emoji869][emoji869][emoji869]

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf den DHX2 [emoji123][emoji106]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem MI 5s mit Tapatalk


----------



## r_a_f_i (14. Januar 2018)

md82-35mm Vorbau/ 40mm rise?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feliks (14. Januar 2018)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Suchen nicht wirklich. Dennoch: Farbe, Zustand, Preis?


Farbe gelb
Zustand gebraucht, das letzte Jahr sehr wenig gefahren, ohne Decals, mit Headbadge
So 300€Rahmen, 400€mit Rc3 oder KageRC

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## md82 (14. Januar 2018)

r_a_f_i schrieb:


> md82-35mm Vorbau/ 40mm rise?


Jau, fast. Von meinem alten Bike so übernommen.

40mm Vorbau und 30er Rise

Gesendet von meinem MI 5s mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Januar 2018)

Banshee Pyre; Bild vom Samstag 13.01.2018, Local Spot @bavaria


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Januar 2018)

Mein obiges Bild steht zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages  Wem es gefällt bitte einen Stern da lassen.

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2231490?in=potdPool


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Januar 2018)

Danke für eure Stimmen Jungs 

Noch ein Bild vom letzten Wochenende, bevor der Schnee zurück kam


----------



## jammerlappen (17. Januar 2018)

Wann merkst du nur endlich, dass das Rad garnicht mehr fahrbar ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Januar 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wann merkst du nur endlich, dass das Rad garnicht mehr fahrbar ist?



 

Ich überlege schon seit mehreren Monaten mir ein neues Bike anzuschaffen, aber das Banshee läuft ohne Probleme und ich werde es wohl so lange fahren, bis ich entweder keine Erstazteile im unfahrbaren 26" Bereich mehr bekomme oder der Rahmen defekt ist


----------



## PazClemenza (17. Januar 2018)

Laubsammelaktion am Wochenende


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Januar 2018)

Ich weiß wird langsam langweilig, aber es steht wieder das obige Foto zur Wahl zum FdT  Wem es gefällt, Sternchen please  

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2232093?in=potdPool


----------



## Masira (21. Januar 2018)

Heut mal ein erster Ausritt mit meinem neuen Phantom im Neuschnee. Erkenntnis: rund 10cm Neuschnee sind die Grenze der Traktion und des tretbaren Rollwiderstands mit 29“ 2.35er Reifen. Dafür macht das bergab wedeln im Tiefschnee umso mehr Spaß [emoji16]


----------



## maniac66 (22. Januar 2018)

Prime & Spitfire Gestern mal durch den von Frederike arg gebeutelten Wald gescheucht


----------



## Muckal (22. Januar 2018)

PazClemenza schrieb:


> Laubsammelaktion am Wochenende Anhang anzeigen 686921



Was sowas angeht is der Banshee Hinterbau einfach kacke...


----------



## sb9999 (22. Januar 2018)

Kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. Daher fahre ich nun einfach beide. 






Ich find ja immer das gerade am Phantom das Reifen-/Laufradgewicht ne große Rolle spielt. Daher den dicken nur für BBS Sachen und Park, wo das zusätzliche Volumen nett ist.

Für normale Touren und im Winter den schmaleren. Da lassen sich bei guter Reifenwahl schnell 500-600g Gewicht abspecken und die merkt man. Hier sind es zum Beispiel gewogene 450g Unterschied. Im Sommer mit Higroller 2,3 und Ardent 2,25 fallen nochmal ein paar Gramm...


----------



## maniac66 (22. Januar 2018)

Falls noch jemand Interesse an einen Monarch RC3 in 200x57 mit MST Tuning hat, ich habe aktuell einen abzugeben: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1069156-rock-shox-monarch-plus-rc3-mit-mst-tuning


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Januar 2018)

Vorerst letztes Bild vor dem erneuten Wintereinbruch


----------



## Muckal (24. Januar 2018)

Nach dem Wintereinbruch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb9999 (24. Januar 2018)

Für die remote Leitung der Sattelstütze hättest du nen Nackenschlag verdient!


----------



## md82 (24. Januar 2018)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Für die remote Leitung der Sattelstütze hättest du nen Nackenschlag verdient!


Genau... Die ist nämlich viiiiel zu kurz [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem MI 5s mit Tapatalk


----------



## Muckal (24. Januar 2018)

Na ihr zwei Schlauberger, erklärt doch bitte mal wie ich das besser machen kann, bin für eine Lösung die euch gefällt und funktioniert dankbar.

Vorgabe dazu:

- ich will genug Leitung übrig haben damit sich der Lenker um 180Grad drehen kann 
- Die Leitung soll bei abgesenktem Sattel nicht zu stark ausbauchen (keine Berührung des Hinterrads und kein Ausbauchen zur Seite)


----------



## Masberg (24. Januar 2018)

Vecnum moveloc


----------



## Muckal (24. Januar 2018)

Masberg schrieb:


> Vecnum moveloc



Steht auf der Einkaufsliste und kommt sobald de Supernatural mal nicht mehr tut. Bisher tut sie aber ganz ordentlich, für 80 Euro ausm Bikemarkt kann man sich kaum beschweren.


----------



## sb9999 (24. Januar 2018)

Was ist das denn überhaupt f


Muckal schrieb:


> Na ihr zwei Schlauberger, erklärt doch bitte mal wie ich das besser machen kann, bin für eine Lösung die euch gefällt und funktioniert dankbar.
> 
> Vorgabe dazu:
> 
> ...



Ich benutze ne Reverb Führung an der Sattellklemme und die originale Leitungsführung am Rahmen. Also die hier:





Leitung hab ich gerade so lang gelassen das sie das Lenker umschlagen überlebt. Die Schlaufe beim ablassen bildet sich dann hinten unterm Sattel. Oberhalb vom HInterbau. Recht ideal finde ich.

Das HR berührst du so bei nem Banshee garantiert nicht. Bin eh gleich in den Keller. Mach dir mal nen Bild von meiner Leitung in abgesenkt....

 EDIT SAGT: Hier die Fotos


----------



## Muckal (24. Januar 2018)

Wunderbar. Nur leider ist der Leitungsabgang bei meiner Stütze ganz anders konstruiert. Nicht nur, dass der in nem 90Grad Bogen (Metallrohr) vom hinteren Teil des Stützenkopfes raus kommt, der ist auch noch frei drehbar,wodurch er sich eben wie beschrieben gerne zur Seite dreht und der Zug seitlich vom Rad absteht. Mit dieser Wicklung ist der Effekt noch am geringsten.

Ihr seid dran.


----------



## sb9999 (24. Januar 2018)

Hast du die?






Falls ja vielleicht mehrere Reverb Führungen und oben evtl eine Schalt/Bremszug Umlenkung benutzen, damit der Bogen nicht so stark ausfällt. Ist da nicht auch original sowas dabei?







Meine 2 Cent.


----------



## Muckal (25. Januar 2018)

Genau die. Hab die Führung am Stützenkopf schon bissl weiter nach innen gebogen. Ich hab mich damit arrangiert. Irgendwann gibt's ne moveloc o.ä..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb9999 (25. Januar 2018)

Na dann kann man wohl wirklich nichts machen. Schade. Haben sie wohl nicht umsonst später anders gebaut.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. Januar 2018)

Die 2018er Banshees sind online: https://www.bansheebikes.net/bikes


----------



## BrotherMo (28. Januar 2018)

Neue Pedale...


----------



## md82 (28. Januar 2018)

Neue Sattelstütze[emoji869] und den DHR mal vorne probiert. [emoji106]


 

Gesendet von meinem MI 5s mit Tapatalk


----------



## sb9999 (29. Januar 2018)

Prime Aufbau für nen Freund. Ist richtig dezent schick geworden - die vielen kleinen Details sieht man natürlich nicht/erst bei genauem hinsehen
(Lyrik 160 mit Torque Caps an der Hope, 2x Saint 203mm, Sunrace 11-46 in passender Farbe, Revive, MRP Kefü+bash, wheels mfg GXP Innenlager, schön dicke Felgen und Reifen...).

Danach waren wir noch angeln ...


----------



## freetourer (29. Januar 2018)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Prime Aufbau für nen Freund. Ist richtig dezent schick geworden - die vielen kleinen Details sieht man natürlich nicht/erst bei genauem hinsehen
> (Lyrik 160 mit Torque Caps an der Hope, 2x Saint 203mm, Sunrace 11-46 in passender Farbe, Revive, MRP Kefü+bash, wheels mfg GXP Innenlager, schön dicke Felgen und Reifen...).
> 
> Danach waren wir noch angeln ...



Nice.

Besserer Dämpfer wäre noch ein sinnvolles Upgrade. - Oder ist der Kollege mehr so der Tourenfahrer?

Welche Oozy- Felgen habt ihr verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (29. Januar 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Besserer Dämpfer wäre noch ein sinnvolles Upgrade. - Oder ist der Kollege mehr so der Tourenfahrer?


Ähhhh, wiesooo Tourenfahrer?


----------



## sb9999 (29. Januar 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Nice.
> 
> Besserer Dämpfer wäre noch ein sinnvolles Upgrade. - Oder ist der Kollege mehr so der Tourenfahrer?


Eher Stolperbiker mit reichlich Fahrtechnik. Cane Creek war für ihn (wie für mich) keine Option wegen Quali/Haltbarkeit/Preis - in dieser Reihenfolge. Und ja, ein Ballerdämpfer ala Vivid Air kam nicht in Frage. Banshee D. verkauft CaneCreek auch gar nicht mehr im Set. Daher erstmal schauen wie der Monarch läuft. Hat zumindest jetzt nen custom tune (M/L) und die passende Dämpferkammer. Denke den bekommen wir schon ans Arbeiten.



freetourer schrieb:


> Welche Oozy- Felgen habt ihr verbaut?


Ist die 345 mit 30,5mm innen. Die fahre ich ja jetzt auch. Bläst so nen 2,5er Maxxis schon mächtig auf. Mehr als andere Felgen der 30er Klasse dich ich bisher so gesehen habe.


----------



## Muckal (29. Januar 2018)

Kharma schrieb:


> Ähhhh, wiesooo Tourenfahrer?



Weil alle hier so krasse Racer sind, da is ein teurer Dämpfer entscheidend. 'Chichi' sagt man da heute glaub ich.


----------



## Masira (29. Januar 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Weil alle hier so krasse Racer sind, da is ein teurer Dämpfer entscheidend. 'Chichi' sagt man da heute glaub ich.



Käse  Ich muss kein Racer sein um einen Dämpfer zu fahren, der mir Dank effektiver Druckstufen Gegenhalt bietet und (gerade beim kurzhubigen Phantom!) keinen Federweg ungedämpft verschenkt


----------



## Kharma (29. Januar 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Weil alle hier so krasse Racer sind, da is ein teurer Dämpfer entscheidend. 'Chichi' sagt man da heute glaub ich.


Ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sb9999 (29. Januar 2018)

Seid lieb Kinder! Alles Geschmackssache -siehe meine Aussage oben. 
(Mein Phantom fährt auch mit Monarch 1a, saubere Abstimmung vorausgesetzt)


----------



## Muckal (29. Januar 2018)

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind, ich würde den CCDB AIR CS aus meinem Prime hergeben, 200x57, seit letztem Service bei Fahrrad Fahrwerk (Rechnung vorhanden) 3x gefahren weil ich ihn für die Trails hier einfach nicht brauche.

Bitte einfach melden.


----------



## pAn1c (29. Januar 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Thema sind, ich würde den CCDB AIR CS aus meinem Prime hergeben, 200x57, seit letztem Service bei Fahrrad Fahrwerk (Rechnung vorhanden) 3x gefahren weil ich ihn für die Trails hier einfach nicht brauche.
> 
> Bitte einfach melden.


Letzte Preis?


----------



## Muckal (29. Januar 2018)

Meine Bruder Ali macht letzte Preis gut, muss fragen.


----------



## Los-Dellos (29. Januar 2018)

@sb9999 : DHR vo. - HR2 hi. läuft verdammt gut 

Vielen Dank für den Tip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb9999 (29. Januar 2018)

Sehr gern! 

Und: Richtig schickes Rad!


----------



## GuyGood (29. Januar 2018)

Weil ich das Bild oben gerade sehe. Ich hatte ja bis dato einen einfach "Marshguard" Mudguard, und hatte überlegt, wenn der vorn etwas länger und insgesamt nen ticken breiter wäre, würde er nochmal wesentlich besser schützen vor fiesen Schlamm im Gesicht  Auf dem Bild oben hast du ja nen echt großen Mudguard vorn und trotzdem ist das Unterrohr bis Steuerrohr komplett eingesaut. Wie kommt das?


----------



## pAn1c (29. Januar 2018)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Weil ich das Bild oben gerade sehe. Ich hatte ja bis dato einen einfach "Marshguard" Mudguard, und hatte überlegt, wenn der vorn etwas länger und insgesamt nen ticken breiter wäre, würde er nochmal wesentlich besser schützen vor fiesen Schlamm im Gesicht  Auf dem Bild oben hast du ja nen echt großen Mudguard vorn und trotzdem ist das Unterrohr bis Steuerrohr komplett eingesaut. Wie kommt das?


Das kommt vong der Physik her. Der Guard müsste doppelt so lang sein, um den Dreck vom Unterrohr und Gesicht abzuhalten.


----------



## Los-Dellos (30. Januar 2018)

@GuyGood : ich habe auf dem Bild einen Mudhugger dran. Wie pAn1c schon schriebt, damit du das Unterrohr nicht einsaust müsst man das komplette Rad „verkleiden“. Mit dem Mudhugger fliegt nicht ganz so viel Richtung Gesicht und Unterrohr wie mit einem normalen Marshguard. Aber eine 100% Lösung ist das Teil nicht.


----------



## jammerlappen (30. Januar 2018)

Zumindest bei 26" ist der Mudhugger eine ganz andere Nummer als der Marshguard aka Muckinutz Bender Fender. Am Wochenende leider wieder den direkten Vergleich gehabt und das Ergebnis lag so ziemlich bei 90% weniger Schlamm im Gesicht mit Mudhugger.


----------



## GuyGood (30. Januar 2018)

Ja, stimmt. Müsste wohl def. sogar noch länger sein, aber mich hat auch einfach interessiert, wie die Erfahrungen diesbezüglich sind im Vergleich mit den einfachen Mudguards. Oder ob man sich das insgesamt schenken könnte   Danke jedenfalls


----------



## Muckal (30. Januar 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Meine Bruder Ali macht letzte Preis gut, muss fragen.



Ali macht beste Preis! 

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1073073-cane-creek-double-barrel-air-cs-xv-200x57-ccdb


----------



## Los-Dellos (30. Januar 2018)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt. Müsste wohl def. sogar noch länger sein, aber mich hat auch einfach interessiert, wie die Erfahrungen diesbezüglich sind im Vergleich mit den einfachen Mudguards. Oder ob man sich das insgesamt schenken könnte   Danke jedenfalls



Kurz und knapp der Vergleich Mudhugger zu normalem Mudguard:
- etwas besser Schutz vorm Schmutz im Gesicht und Unterrohr
- durch den geringeren Abstand zum Reifen und der größeren Fläche, eine etwas höhere Geräuschkulisse 
- fällt optisch nicht so ins Auge wie ein Mudquard


----------



## sb9999 (30. Januar 2018)

BTT:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r_a_f_i (30. Januar 2018)

cool  ich konnte mich nicht entscheiden für meinen schwarzen Spitfire zwischen grün und rot. Hab die roten 345 am Black Friday genommen


----------



## Muckal (31. Januar 2018)

Darf man hier auch Action Bilder zeigen?


----------



## DAKAY (31. Januar 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Darf man hier auch Action Bilder zeigen?


Unbedingt


----------



## maniac66 (5. Februar 2018)

Neue Woche, neue Reifen! Nach vielen Jahren gebe ich Conti doch mal wieder eine Chance  Habe mich für den Baron am VR & MK 3 / 2018 am HR entschieden. Bei den aktuellen Minusgraden soll das Gummi aus Korbach ja deutlich besser grippen. Abwarten ...
Ein weiteres Update war der Cane Creek DB Air [IL]. Gestern das erste Mal gefahren und gleich begeistert 
Die Geschwindigkeit war aber witterungsbedingt noch nicht wirklich hoch, aber gegenüber dem MST Monarchen liegt das Bike direkt viel satter auf'm Trail


----------



## maniac66 (5. Februar 2018)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> @sb9999 : DHR vo. - HR2 hi. läuft verdammt gut
> 
> Vielen Dank für den Tip.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 690956


Ist die Kette nicht vielleicht einen Tick zu Kurz?  PS. wir fahren das Gleiche Fahrwerk! Zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer?


----------



## A7XFreak (5. Februar 2018)

sb9999 schrieb:


> BTT:


Da fahr ich mein Rune auch oft spazieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Los-Dellos (5. Februar 2018)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Ist die Kette nicht vielleicht einen Tick zu Kurz?  PS. wir fahren das Gleiche Fahrwerk! Zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer?



Ja die Kette ist sehr stramm. Ist noch die orginale von Banshee, eine neue Kette und ein paar andere Upgrade‘s liegen schon bereit.
Was den Dämpfer angeht, er ist im Vergleich zum orginalen Monarch mit mini Luftkammer und L/L Tune ein Traum. Klar muss man nach dem Basetune noch ein wenig mit den Einstellungen spielen.

Noch ein Bild von heute:


----------



## maniac66 (5. Februar 2018)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> Ja die Kette ist sehr stramm. Ist noch die orginale von Banshee, eine neue Kette und ein paar andere Upgrade‘s liegen schon bereit.
> Was den Dämpfer angeht, er ist im Vergleich zum orginalen Monarch mit mini Luftkammer und L/L Tune ein Traum. Klar muss man nach dem Basetune noch ein wenig mit den Einstellungen spielen.
> 
> Noch ein Bild von heute:
> Anhang anzeigen 693777


Schmeiß die mal runter, dein Antrieb wird's dir danken  Ich habe den IL erst seit kurzem und habe die Einstellungen von Banshee für den alten Inline erstmal als Basis übernommen und komme damit schon sehr gut klar! Der Monarch + mit MST Tuning den ich vorher hatte war schon nicht falsch, aber der IL liegt einfach satter und viel ruhiger. Für mich sind halt Traktion und Kontrolle wichtig und da ist der IL schon echt ne Macht


----------



## maniac66 (5. Februar 2018)

Gibt's übrigens auch für's Spitty!


----------



## Los-Dellos (5. Februar 2018)

Meine Einstellung ist recht nah an der CC Empfehlung. Ich fahr ein wenig mir LSC. Mit den Spacern hab ich auch ein wenig experimentiert, bin aber wieder zu den 2 kleinen zurück gekommen. Nutze so auch bei Sprüngen den Federweg sehr gut aus.

Was meinen Antrieb angeht muss ich eh einiges machen. Die GX Kassette eiert, die Kette ist zu kurz und der Novatec Freilauf ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
Werde in den kommenden Tagen so ziemlich alles durch wertigere Teile ersetzen. Ziel ist mehr Bandbreite und Haltbarkeit.


----------



## maniac66 (6. Februar 2018)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> Meine Einstellung ist recht nah an der CC Empfehlung. Ich fahr ein wenig mir LSC. Mit den Spacern hab ich auch ein wenig experimentiert, bin aber wieder zu den 2 kleinen zurück gekommen. Nutze so auch bei Sprüngen den Federweg sehr gut aus.
> 
> Was meinen Antrieb angeht muss ich eh einiges machen. Die GX Kassette eiert, die Kette ist zu kurz und der Novatec Freilauf ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
> Werde in den kommenden Tagen so ziemlich alles durch wertigere Teile ersetzen. Ziel ist mehr Bandbreite und Haltbarkeit.


Spacer habe ich erstmal keine drin, da werde ich aber auch noch mal mit rumspielen. Die Kinematik des Banshee Hinterbau wird ja auch erst auf dem letzten cm degressiv, da sollten m.M.n 2 kleine reichen. Der IL ist auch mein 1. Versuch mit CC, ich glaube aber das wir gute Freunde werden ;-)


----------



## Los-Dellos (6. Februar 2018)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Spacer habe ich erstmal keine drin, da werde ich aber auch noch mal mit rumspielen. Die Kinematik des Banshee Hinterbau wird ja auch erst auf dem letzten cm degressiv, da sollten m.M.n 2 kleine reichen. Der IL ist auch mein 1. Versuch mit CC, ich glaube aber das wir gute Freunde werden ;-)



Seh ich genauso, von der Performance bin ich absolut überzeugt. Wenn er keine unvorhersehbaren Ausfälle oder Macken bekommt, ist er der Dämpfer für mich. Auch die viel kritisierte Einstellbarkeit empfinde ich eher als Gewinn.

Jetzt würde ich nur nochmal gerne einen DB IL Coil im Spitti testen. Aber vorher muss ich mich erst noch um die Gabel kümmern. Die kommt jetzt schon nicht so richtig mit dem IL mit.


----------



## PazClemenza (6. Februar 2018)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> Ja die Kette ist sehr stramm. Ist noch die orginale von Banshee, eine neue Kette und ein paar andere Upgrade‘s liegen schon bereit.
> Was den Dämpfer angeht, er ist im Vergleich zum orginalen Monarch mit mini Luftkammer und L/L Tune ein Traum. Klar muss man nach dem Basetune noch ein wenig mit den Einstellungen spielen.
> 
> Noch ein Bild von heute:
> Anhang anzeigen 693777



Moin, moin, Frage: Ist das der Mudhugger long oder Standard?


----------



## maniac66 (6. Februar 2018)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso, von der Performance bin ich absolut überzeugt. Wenn er keine unvorhersehbaren Ausfälle oder Macken bekommt, ist er der Dämpfer für mich. Auch die viel kritisierte Einstellbarkeit empfinde ich eher als Gewinn.
> 
> Jetzt würde ich nur nochmal gerne einen DB IL Coil im Spitti testen. Aber vorher muss ich mich erst noch um die Gabel kümmern. Die kommt jetzt schon nicht so richtig mit dem IL mit.


Bisher hatte ich um CC Luftdämpfer immer einen Bogen gemacht, da sie ja nicht unbedingt zur Kategorie set & forget gehörten ;-) Bin gespannt, ob die Robustheit wirklich besser geworden ist. 
Die 4 fache Einstellbarkeit wiederum, war das Hauptargument für mich bei der Anschaffung! 
Was die Gabel betrifft, wäre so ein "Helmchen" schon ne denkbare Alternative. Bin aber mit meiner "alten" Pike (AWK & MST Charger Tuning) echt happy!


----------



## Los-Dellos (6. Februar 2018)

PazClemenza schrieb:


> Moin, moin, Frage: Ist das der Mudhugger long oder Standard?



Das ist der FR (Front Race), also die lange Version.



maniac66 schrieb:


> Bisher hatte ich um CC Luftdämpfer immer einen Bogen gemacht, da sie ja nicht unbedingt zur Kategorie set & forget gehörten ;-) Bin gespannt, ob die Robustheit wirklich besser geworden ist.
> Die 4 fache Einstellbarkeit wiederum, war das Hauptargument für mich bei der Anschaffung!
> Was die Gabel betrifft, wäre so ein "Helmchen" schon ne denkbare Alternative. Bin aber mit meiner "alten" Pike (AWK & MST Charger Tuning) echt happy!



Eine AWK hab ich in meiner Pike auch drin, was schon enorm viel gebracht hat. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob ich nochmal Geld in die Gabel stecken sollte oder doch mal was anderes ausprobiere. 
Bringt die MST Kartusche noch mal eine deutliche Steigerung?


----------



## maniac66 (6. Februar 2018)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> Das ist der FR (Front Race), also die lange Version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für mich persönlich ist das klar der Fall! Das MST Charger Tuning ist ja kein fahrerspezifisches Tuning, sondern es merzt nur die konstruktiven Schwächen des Chargers aus! Zusammen mit der AWK ist das eine optimale Ergänzung für die Pike. Die Gabel steht jetzt deutlich höher im Federweg durch die AWK und wird durch des Charger Tuning viel "lebendiger" sprich, erholt sich bei Wurzelteppichen schneller und versackt nicht im Federweg! Nach der ganzen "Tunerei" kann man von einer doch recht simpel konstruierten Gabel wie der Pike sicher nicht viel mehr erwarten... Wenn da nicht immer dieser hartnäckige Gedanke im Hinterkopf wäre der ständig fragt, geht es nicht vielleicht doch noch etwas besser???  In diesem Sinne, noch viel Spaß mit deinem Spitty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb9999 (6. Februar 2018)

Ich glaube das ist ein grundsätzliches Problem von Banshee Hinterbauten. Die funktionieren einfach so gut das Gabeln es schwer haben da mitzuhalten. 

Selbst mit den Standard RS Fahrwerken. Wenn man dann das upgrade auf CC macht muss vorne schon was richtig dickes rein damit es harmoniert denke ich (Pike mit AWK und Co, Lyrik, F36, Coil, ...). Ein Grund warum ich lieber beim Monarchen bleibe. Ich kenn mich.


----------



## iceis (6. Februar 2018)

Haha, da hast du recht, entweder gleich richtig oder garnicht^^


----------



## PazClemenza (6. Februar 2018)

So, meins 1x sauber, 1x saubär


----------



## Los-Dellos (6. Februar 2018)

So ne Fangopackung ist doch gut. Was für die Damen gute ist, kann dem Banshee ja nicht schaden.


----------



## PazClemenza (6. Februar 2018)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> So ne Fangopackung ist doch gut. Was für die Damen gute ist, kann dem Banshee ja nicht schaden.


so hab ichs noch gar nicht gesehn


----------



## Muckal (6. Februar 2018)

Von der Dame geht die Fangopackung vermutlich leichter ab, leider...


----------



## tequesta (6. Februar 2018)

Nach Spitfire und zwischen Rune und Hardtail kam letzte Woche was neues ins Haus: Ein Phantom in XL mit Luftfahrwerk für die hometrails und längere Touren. Hab drüben im Phantom thread mal die ersten Eindrücke geschildert.


----------



## Muckal (6. Februar 2018)

100kg Systemgewicht in der Winterluft


----------



## Seebl (8. Februar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braitax (18. Februar 2018)

Den Tag nach der Tour ausklingen und den blick genießen


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Februar 2018)

Winter strikes back @the hometrails
Foto vom Sonntag, 18.02.2018, steht aktuell zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages. Wem es gefällt, bitte Sternchen da lassen 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Masberg (3. März 2018)

Update für den Sommer
MRP Ribbon coil und ein VR mit 30er Maulweite innen.

Bei den Teilen wird man immer wieder in Versuchung geführt, was neues zu probieren. Nur der Prime Rahmen - da fällt mir keine Alternative ein


----------



## maniac66 (3. März 2018)

Masberg schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 703579 Anhang anzeigen 703580 Update für den Sommer
> MRP Ribbon coil und ein VR mit 30er Maulweite innen.
> 
> Bei den Teilen wird man immer wieder in Versuchung geführt, was neues zu probieren. Nur der Prime Rahmen - da fällt mir keine Alternative ein


Die Ribbon habe ich auch im Auge! Kannste schon was zur Performance sagen? PS. Echt geil geworden das Bike


----------



## maniac66 (3. März 2018)

Holiday on Ice


----------



## FastFabi93 (3. März 2018)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Die Ribbon habe ich auch im Auge! Kannste schon was zur Performance sagen?


Da schließe ich mich auch an 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (3. März 2018)

Das Wetter hat nicht zugelassen mehr als das Setup für Rebound abzustimmen. Feinfühlig ist sie, mehr kann ich noch nicht sagen.


----------



## pAn1c (3. März 2018)

Masberg schrieb:


> Das Wetter hat nicht zugelassen mehr als das Setup für Rebound abzustimmen. Feinfühlig ist sie, mehr kann ich noch nicht sagen.


Welche Gabel war vorher verbaut?


----------



## Sushi1976 (3. März 2018)

Masberg schrieb:


> Das Wetter hat nicht zugelassen mehr als das Setup für Rebound abzustimmen. Feinfühlig ist sie, mehr kann ich noch nicht sagen.



Wo hast die Ribbon Coil gekauft ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maniac66 (3. März 2018)

Masberg schrieb:


> Das Wetter hat nicht zugelassen mehr als das Setup für Rebound abzustimmen. Feinfühlig ist sie, mehr kann ich noch nicht sagen.


Danke! Das hatte ich schon vermutet  Viel Spaß damit & vielleicht bis bald mal!


----------



## Masberg (3. März 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Welche Gabel war vorher verbaut?


DVO Diamond


----------



## longsome (5. März 2018)

PazClemenza schrieb:


> So, meins 1x sauber, 1x saubär Anhang anzeigen 694015 Anhang anzeigen 694016



was das fürn Dämpfer?


----------



## PazClemenza (5. März 2018)

longsome schrieb:


> was das fürn Dämpfer?



EXT Storia


----------



## longsome (5. März 2018)

PazClemenza schrieb:


> EXT Storia


mhh porno. läufter gut? 
gibts noch andere coils, die in einem studentenbudget liegen?


----------



## Pure_Power (5. März 2018)

Jetzt habe ich alle 4 




Spitfire, Rune, Darkside & Legend (noch doppelt...)


----------



## Muckal (5. März 2018)

Komisches Banshee oben rechts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longsome (5. März 2018)

hättest du nichts gesagt, hätte er es warhscienlich nicht gemerkt


----------



## Jussi (5. März 2018)

Das 18er Legend würde ich nehmen 
Kannst eh nur eins fahren...


----------



## Pure_Power (12. März 2018)

Legend MK3 2018 in the making...


----------



## Caese (13. März 2018)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich alle 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und dann auch noch in den besten Farben: Schwarz, Schwarz, Schwarz und Schwarz!


----------



## pAn1c (13. März 2018)

Caese schrieb:


> Und dann auch noch in den besten Farben: Schwarz, Schwarz, Schwarz und Schwarz!


Mensch, schwarz ist doch keine Farbe


----------



## md82 (13. März 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Mensch, schwarz ist doch keine Farbe


Stimmt; Mattschwarz ist aber eine [emoji41][emoji39]






Gesendet von meinem MI 5s mit Tapatalk


----------



## pAn1c (13. März 2018)

Schwarz ist die Abwesenheit von Farbe.

Das ist Farbe:


----------



## Caese (13. März 2018)

Das ist Ansichtssache


----------



## brillenboogie (14. März 2018)

Schon bald vier Jahre zusammen und kein Ende in Sicht. Meine bis dato glücklichste Beziehung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (15. März 2018)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> Schon bald vier Jahre zusammen und kein Ende in Sicht. Meine bis dato glücklichste Beziehung!



Neid! Meine Spitfire Beziehungen sind alle in die Brüche gegangen.


----------



## Schorty01 (15. März 2018)

Wie jetzt....? Rahmenbruch oder Beziehung anderweitig beendet?


----------



## brillenboogie (15. März 2018)

tequesta schrieb:


> Neid! Meine Spitfire Beziehungen sind alle in die Brüche gegangen.



Das tut mir leid für dich! Dafür konntest Du neue Erfahrungen sammeln.


----------



## tommi101 (15. März 2018)

Keine [email protected] meint bestimmt:


----------



## pAn1c (15. März 2018)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Keine [email protected] meint bestimmt:


*love*


----------



## Pure_Power (16. März 2018)

Noch _mehr _Bilder hier: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/87972

-Banshee Legend MK3 XL 2018 black anodized
-Fox 40 Float RC2 650B Kashima Factory Series 2015 (2016er Float Innenleben)
-Fox Float X2 Factory Series 2017 241x76mm
-Chris King InSet I2 Tapered black
-Syntace F44 DM
-Syntace Vector Carbon High35 780mm 8°
-Ergon GE1
-Hope Tech V4 Evo 203/183mm - Umbau auf schwarze Plastikleitung
-Hope Matchmaker Sram (rechts)
-Komplettes Hope Titanschraubenkit
-Sram X01 DH 7sp Trigger
-Sram X01 DH 7sp short
-Sram X01 DH 7sp XG-795
-Race Face Crankboots black
-KMC X11SL DLC black
-Chris King ThreadFit 30 BSA black + ThreadFit30 Kit #23
-Race Face SixC Cinch 83mm - 165mm
-Race Face Cinch DM narrow-wide 36T black
-Xpedo XMX24MC
-Syntace HiTorque MX / MX wide - DT Swiss EX471 27.5 - DT Swiss Competition - Sapim Polyax
-Carbocage FR ISCG05 black
-Selle Italia SLR TT 135gr (striped) + M3 Safety Walk
-Syntace P6 HiFlex Carbon 30.9x300mm
-Tune Schraubwürger 34.9 black
-Schwalbe Magic Mary 27,5x2.35 SG Addix ultra soft
-Schwalbe Magic Mary 27,5x2.35 SG Addix soft
-Specialized Alloy 40mm Tubeless Ventile
-Tubeless - 2x50ml
-3M - Scotch Rubber Mastic Tape 2228
-Jagwire LEX-SL 4mm

15,38 kg

Mit 1770 Gramm Übergangs-Laufradsatz und ohne ausgewogene Schwalbe Pellen, 300 Gramm sollte man noch einsparen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f00f (18. März 2018)

Nichts Neues, nicht mal der Schmodder  Wird Zeit, dass das aufhört ...


----------



## Pure_Power (18. März 2018)

Das Rune, löst mein in die Jahre gekommenes LV 601 MK2 ab.













-Banshee Rune v3 L 2018
-Rock Shox Lyrik Solo Air RCT3 650B 170mm QR15x100
-Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 216x63 (L/L)
-Chris King InSet I2 Tapered matte jet
-Tune UD 1.1/8" Spacer 15mm + 10mm
-Syntace Megaforce2 40mm
-Syntace Vector Carbon High35 8°
-Ergon GE1
-Hope Tech Evo M4 203/183mm - Umbau auf schwarze Plastikleitung
-Hope Matchmaker Sram (rechts+links)
-Komplettes Hope Titanschraubenkit + schwarze Borecaps
-Hope C Adapter schwarz
-Hope B Adapter schwarz
-Sram X01 black/grey 11sp Trigger
-Sram X01 black/grey 11sp
-Sram X01 XG-1095 10-42
-KMC X11SL DLC black
-77designz freesolo S3/E-Type
-Reset GXPLite MTB 73mm black
-Sram X01 GXP black/grey 170mm
-Bionicon C.Guide ECO
-absoluteBLACK OVAL SRAM GXP N/W direct mount chainring 32T
-Race Face Crankboots medium black
-Xpedo XMX24MC
-BikeYoke REVIVE 160 31.6 Triggy
-Selle Italia SLR 135gr
-Tune Schraubwürger 34,9mm black
-Tune King15 / Kong X12 XD - Carbonal MX735 650B | 35mm - Sapim Cx-Ray - Sapim Inverted
-Schwalbe Magic Mary 27.5x2.35" Evo TLE TrailStar
-Schwalbe Rock Razor 27.5x2,35" Evo RaceGuard TLE TravelStar
-Schwalbe 40mm Tubeless Ventile
-3M - Scotch Rubber Mastic Tape 2228
-Tesa 4289 Rimtape 25mm
-2x50ml NoTubes tire sealant
-Jagwire LEX-SL 4mm

*edit* 13,28kg

Ich vermute, dass der Monarch den Hinterbau des Rune ein wenig _kastriert_.
Float X2 2pos wird verbaut sobald ich wieder ein wenig Taschengeld über habe.


----------



## jammerlappen (18. März 2018)

Hammer! Krasses Gewicht auch. Bei meinem bin ich auch mal neugierig, wie viel es wohl wiegt. Bin auch schon gespannt, wie es sich im Vergleich zum 601 macht.


----------



## Sushi1976 (18. März 2018)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich alle 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geiler Fuhrpark [emoji6][emoji1305]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kharma (18. März 2018)




----------



## maniac66 (21. März 2018)

Große Räder für's Legend! https://m.vitalmtb.com/photos/featu....com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=fb_like


----------



## r_a_f_i (22. März 2018)

Braucht jemand ein wenig Farbe? Ich habe noch die grünen oozy 345/650b im Bikemarkt übrig.


----------



## md82 (23. März 2018)

Die roten würde ich sofort nehmen. ;-) Aber grün passt leider nicht.

Ein paar Wochen noch, dann gibt es bei mir auch die roten Oozy's ;-)


----------



## Pure_Power (24. März 2018)

Mehr Bilder hier: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/83110

-Banshee Darkside L 2017 black anodized
-Rock Shox Lyrik Solo Air RCT3 650B 180mm QR15x100
-Fox Shox Buchsen 40x8 und 22,2x8, schwarz (jeweils 3-teilig)
-Fox Float X2 Factory Series 2017 222x70mm
-Chris King InSet I2 Tapered black
-Syntace Megaforce2 50mm
-Syntace Vector Carbon High35 780mm 8°
-Ergon GE1
-Hope Tech V4 Evo 203/183mm - Umbau auf schwarze Plastikleitung
-Hope Matchmaker Sram black (rechts)
-Komplettes Hope Titanschraubenkit
-Hope C Adapter schwarz
-Hope B Adapter schwarz
-Sram X01 DH 7sp Trigger
-Sram X01 DH 7sp short Cage
-Sram X01 DH 7sp XG-795
-Sram X01 DH 165x83
-Absolute BLACK XX1 SRAM spiderless 36T
-Reset Racing GXPLite 83 black
-Race Face Crankboots black
-KMC X11SL DLC black
-Carbocage FR ISCG05 black
-Xpedo XMX24MC
-Tune King MK / Kong MK XD - ACE DH26C-S | 33mm - Sapim Cx-Ray - Sapim Inverted Alu 10mm
-Tune King MK - QR15 Endkappen
-Selle Italia SLR TT 135gr
-Syntace P6 HiFlex Carbon 30.9x300mm
-Tune Schraubwürger 34.9 black
-Schwalbe Magic Mary 26x2.35 SG Vertstar
-Schwalbe Magic Mary 26x2.35 SG Trailstar
-Tesa 4289, 25mm - als Rimtape
-Schwalbe 40mm Tubeless Ventile
-Tubeless NoTubes Suppe 2x60ml
-3M - Scotch Rubber Mastic Tape 2228
-Jagwire LEX-SL 4mm

13,98kg


----------



## Pure_Power (24. März 2018)

Mehr Bilder hier: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/83807

-Banshee Spitfire v3 in L 2017
-Rock Shox Pike 650B RCT3 SoloAir 160mm
-Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 (M/L)
-Chris King InSet I2 Tapered black
-Syntace Liteforce 50mm
-Syntace Vector Carbon High10 8° 760mm
-Ergon GE1 black
-Hope Tech Evo E4 - Umbau auf schwarze Plastikleitung
-Hope Floating black 203mm/183mm
-Hope C Adapter PM203 black
-Hope B Adapter IS2000-183 black
-Komplettes Hope Titanschraubenkit
-Sram X01 black/grey 11sp Trigger
-Sram X01 black/grey 11sp
-Sram X01 XG-1095 10-42
-Sram X01 GXP black/grey 170mm
-absoluteBLACK OVAL SRAM GXP N/W dirext mount chainring 34T
-Sram Crank Boots black
-77designz OVAL GUIDE - S3/E-Type
-Bionicon C.Guide ECO
-Reset GXPlite MTB 73mm
-Xpedo XMX24MC Pedale
-KMC X11SL DLC black
-Tune Trailrider 650B System-LRS | King15 / Kong X12 XD - ZTR Arch EX 650B - Sapim D-Light - Sapim Polyax
-BikeYoke REVIVE 160 31.6mm - Triggy
-Selle Italia SLR 135gr
-Tune Schraubwürger 34.9mm black
-Schwalbe Nobby Nic EVO 27.5x2.35 TrailStar
-Schwalbe Nobby Nic EVO 27.5x2.35 PaceStar
-Tesa 4289, 25mm - als Rimtape
-Schwalbe 40mm Tubeless Ventile
-Tubeless NoTubes Suppe 2x50ml
-3M - Scotch Rubber Mastic Tape 2228
-Jagwire LEX-SL 4mm

12,63 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (24. März 2018)

Kommt geil in 26'', das darkside


----------



## Pure_Power (24. März 2018)




----------



## Seebl (24. März 2018)

Es macht auf jeden Fall Sinn die Wohnungseinrichtung zu verpfänden. Bei den vielen Banshees hätte sie eh keinen Platz mehr.


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (26. März 2018)




----------



## viva (27. März 2018)

Cooles Teil !


----------



## bighitkurver (27. März 2018)

Die etwas gezogene Winter Revision ist erledigt, jetzt muss ich nur vom Hardtail zurück zum Fully finden...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (27. März 2018)

bighitkurver schrieb:


> Die etwas gezogene Winter Revision ist erledigt, jetzt muss ich nur vom Hardtail zurück zum Fully finden...
> Anhang anzeigen 712540



Offen gestanden, stören mich die ganzen Züge etwas. Wirken wie Kabel zu einem Stromkreis. Aber mir muss es nicht gefallen.


----------



## tokla4130 (31. März 2018)

Bestes Rad das ich je hatte...


----------



## Hrabnar (2. April 2018)

...restart für die Saison
Falls wer Interesse hat... https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/988442-banshee-spitfire-mk-2-rh-l-raw-chris-king-up  ...wird gerade verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md82 (3. April 2018)

Auch ein Banshee braucht mal eine Pause [emoji869][emoji106]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Link zum Original:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zdYLUFenwxwg-XfqFy4PoVuErLCCLZVh/view?usp=drivesdk

Gesendet von meinem MI 5s mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frorider86 (5. April 2018)

Vielen Dank, lieber Osterhase


----------



## Masberg (5. April 2018)

Gib mal kund wie du ihn eingestellt hast.... so nach einer Eingewöhnungszeit


----------



## Pure_Power (5. April 2018)

_"Low Budget"_ 2,2k€ Legend von meinem Kollegen @PizzaStyle





Nee Dorado steht dem Legend sehr gut, inzwischen auch mit einer Shimano Saint SM-CD50 Kettenführung. Waage bleibt stehen bei 16,18kg...

Mein Legend hat deutlich mehr als das doppelte gekostet und wiegt nur -800 Gramm. Bessere Bilder folgen.


----------



## martin82 (7. April 2018)

Mein Rune 2014 wurde etwas aufgefrischt (Grün -> Raw). Ist schon eine weile fertig aufgebaut und wartete bei schlechtem Wetter und zu wenig Zeit auf die erste Wiederausfahrt.... morgen endlich... Danke @KHUJAND  für die Behandlung


----------



## jammerlappen (7. April 2018)

Haste gewogen - vorher / nachher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin82 (7. April 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Haste gewogen - vorher / nachher?


nö,, bin zu wenig Gewichtsfetischist. Aber die Kiste sieht jetzt wieder gut aus und hat neue Lager bekommen. Das Grün hat mit der Zeit recht stark Leuchtkraft verloren.


----------



## jammerlappen (7. April 2018)

Erste Tour im heimischen Wald! Herrlich wars!


----------



## pAn1c (8. April 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Erste Tour im heimischen Wald! Herrlich wars!


Der Dämpfer ist interessant verbaut. Ist das absichtlich so?


----------



## jammerlappen (8. April 2018)

War - glaube ich - ab Werk so verbaut. Andersrum verbaut, bleibe ich mit der Hose öfter am Ventil hängen. Habe funktionell keinen Unterschied ausmachen können - ausser dass der Monarch+ wirklich keine Offenbarung ist, wenn man 60kg wiegt.


----------



## --HANK-- (8. April 2018)




----------



## ONE78 (8. April 2018)

Jetzt als MTB 




Wir verstehen uns immer besser


----------



## chlemerstift (9. April 2018)

Meins


----------



## Dakeyras (9. April 2018)

Pünktlich zum schönen Wetter muss die Gabel zu Fox, weil der Rebound-Einsteller fest ist. [emoji24]

Naja, Fox ist normalerweise recht flott...


----------



## BrotherMo (9. April 2018)

Urlaub am Montag.....


----------



## Jussi (9. April 2018)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Pünktlich zum schönen Wetter muss die Gabel zu Fox, weil der Rebound-Einsteller fest ist. [emoji24]
> 
> Naja, Fox ist normalerweise recht flott...



Dezente Kette am Boden 
Fox gibt doch auf der Internetseite die Bearbeitungsdauer an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (9. April 2018)

Jussi schrieb:


> Dezente Kette am Boden



Wenn der Keller nur ne brettertür mit Vorhängeschloss hat, muss man eben anders für einen ruhigen Schlaf sorgen.

[emoji16]


----------



## Jussi (9. April 2018)

Verständlich


----------



## Dakeyras (9. April 2018)

Jussi schrieb:


> Fox gibt doch auf der Internetseite die Bearbeitungsdauer an!



Für nen Gabelservice, ja. Zählt das auch für Garantie/Kulanz Geschichten?
Derzeit 11 Arbeitstage plus Versand... [emoji22]

Hab noch Hoffnung, dass ich sie übernächstes WE wieder zurück habe...


----------



## Jussi (9. April 2018)

Ich glaub schon warum soll es anders sein. Hatte meine 36er zweimal bei Fox wegen knacksender Krone. Wenn die alles da haben geht das immer sehr schnell.


----------



## svenson69 (10. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Möchte vielleicht jemand in nächster Zeit sein Banshee verkaufen? 
Bin an allem interessiert, außer am Legend ( hab ich ) und Darkside.
Größe M,  27.5 und bezahlbar ansonsten ist es mir erstmal egal.


----------



## san_andreas (10. April 2018)

Hattest du nicht ein Rune ?


----------



## svenson69 (10. April 2018)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht ein Rune ?



Richtig, ich "hatte" eins


----------



## DAKAY (14. April 2018)

Gabel von rot auf schwarz gewechselt und jetzt auch mal mit 27,5"


----------



## Jussi (15. April 2018)

Schönes Rune!
Absichtlich die Luftkammer vom Dämpfer so rum montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (15. April 2018)

Jussi schrieb:


> Schönes Rune!
> Absichtlich die Luftkammer vom Dämpfer so rum montiert?


Habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## md82 (15. April 2018)

Der Thomas und das Spitty am Phönix See. War auf den Weg Richtung Wald und hab da noch gewartet auf ein anderes Banshee. ;-)


----------



## md82 (15. April 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie drüber nachgedacht.



Ist auf jeden Fall Aerodynamisch. ;-)


----------



## Custom Waidler (15. April 2018)

Jussi schrieb:


> Schönes Rune!
> Absichtlich die Luftkammer vom Dämpfer so rum montiert?



Wenn man vom Rahmen her die Wahl hat, dann sollte der Dämpfer immer so eingebaut werden, dass die leichtere Hälfte auf die Seite kommt, wo die Bewegung her kommt (hier der Umlenkhebel), um so wenig Massenträgheit überwinden zu müssen, wie möglich.


----------



## jammerlappen (15. April 2018)

Und ist jetzt die Luftkammer, oder die Dämpfung schwerer?


----------



## tequesta (15. April 2018)

Der CCDBA ist top ausbalanciert. Schwerpunkt liegt direkt in der Mitte. Wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (15. April 2018)

Ging es nicht nur um die Luftkammer, also wo das Ventil sitzt


----------



## jammerlappen (15. April 2018)

Spitty jetzt mit neuen Resetinnenlagern, nachdem die alten von einmal Hängenbleiben im Boden über den Deister gegangen sind. Dazu mal neue Kassette, Kette, Schqltwerk, Gabel und Dämpfer. Und: hinten wieder kurz!


----------



## Jussi (16. April 2018)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Wenn man vom Rahmen her die Wahl hat, dann sollte der Dämpfer immer so eingebaut werden, dass die leichtere Hälfte auf die Seite kommt, wo die Bewegung her kommt (hier der Umlenkhebel), um so wenig Massenträgheit überwinden zu müssen, wie möglich.



Antwort:



DAKAY schrieb:


> Ging es nicht nur um die Luftkammer, also wo das Ventil sitzt



Genau 

Edit: Um die AirCan um es ganz genau zu sagen


----------



## dani08051991 (17. April 2018)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Möchte vielleicht jemand in nächster Zeit sein Banshee verkaufen?
> Bin an allem interessiert, außer am Legend ( hab ich ) und Darkside.
> Größe M,  27.5 und bezahlbar ansonsten ist es mir erstmal egal.


Servus, ist zwar L aber vielleicht ja trotzdem was 
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...fire-gr-l-gekurztes-sitzrohr-winkelsteuersatz
Preislich ging auch noch bissl was


----------



## Dakeyras (27. April 2018)

ich habe ein 2017er Spitty und ein kleines Problem: meine DT-Swiss HR-Achse locker sich laufend. Ich will die Achse ja auch nicht bis zu Anschlag anknallen. 

Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für eine alternative Achse (hab die boost Ausfallenden)? gern ohne Hebel. Maxle stealth?


----------



## md82 (27. April 2018)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> ich habe ein 2017er Spitty und ein kleines Problem: meine DT-Swiss HR-Achse locker sich laufend. Ich will die Achse ja auch nicht bis zu Anschlag anknallen.
> 
> Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für eine alternative Achse (hab die boost Ausfallenden)? gern ohne Hebel. Maxle stealth?


Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und habe es folgendermaßen gelöst: Die Gewinde bei Achse und Dropout komplett entfetten!!! Seit dem nie wieder Probleme damit gehabt. Vielleicht liegt es ja daran bei dir? War zumindest bei mir so (und bei meinen Nachbarn das gleiche Problem).

Gesendet von meinem MI 5s mit Tapatalk


----------



## tommi101 (27. April 2018)

Nachdem ich den Rahmen eigentlich verkaufen wollte, mich aber dann doch nicht so recht trennen konnte...gab es einen neuen Anstrich.
Wie immer von mir, mal wieder in meiner allseits bekannten schlechten Fotoqualität.













Ausser der Pulverbeschichtung (lasurgrün) ist neu:
 - Umbau auf Shigura (MT5 Sättel mit SLX-Pumpen, Druckpunkt gefällt mir sehr gut!)
 - Conti 2018,  MKIII und Baron Protection tubeless (läuft schön leicht und geschmeidig)
 - BY Revive 185mm (Ein Traum!!)
 - Und das Oberwichtigste: Das Custom Headbadge endlich dran genagelt!! 

Der alte ranzige Sattel kommt wieder runter, aber mich hat der knarzende Ergon an den Rand des Wahnsinns getrieben.
Beim roten KB bin ich mir noch nicht sicher....hab zwar noch ein 28er in schwarz, aber leider nicht in oval....und ich wollte mich jetzt nicht umgewöhnen da ich am Gravel auch oval fahre.
Der Lenker könnte auch wieder schwarz werden, da muss ich noch ein büschn gucken was farblich passt.
Zu 100% steht das Farbkonzept noch nicht...neben rot passt auch purple gut zu dem grün.  Ma schaun...


----------



## pAn1c (27. April 2018)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> ich habe ein 2017er Spitty und ein kleines Problem: meine DT-Swiss HR-Achse locker sich laufend. Ich will die Achse ja auch nicht bis zu Anschlag anknallen.
> 
> Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für eine alternative Achse (hab die boost Ausfallenden)? gern ohne Hebel. Maxle stealth?




Was spricht gegen "festziehen"?


----------



## Kharma (27. April 2018)

Geile Farbe! (Schönes Headbadge^^)
Lasergrün? Ist das noch RAL? Gibt es das auch in Laserblau oder anderes?


----------



## tommi101 (27. April 2018)

Danke Boris..
Diese Lasur-Töne werden auch teilweise auch "Candy" genannt.
Mein Pulverer bietet blau, rot , grün und purple an...entsprechend schwer fiel mir die Enscheidung. Sieht alles iwi geil aus 
Als RAL gibt es das meines Wissens nicht. Nach dem chemischen Entlacken kommt erst eine Chromsilber-Beschichtung, danach dann die Wunschfarbe. Das Chromsilber schimmert etwas unterm grün. Da es ziemlich glänzt kann es auch sein das sie als Finish noch einen Klarlack drüberziehen....wurde mir aber so nicht erklärt/beschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (27. April 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen "festziehen"?


Naja, festziehen mach ich schon. Nach fest kommt aber meistens irgendwann ab...


----------



## Dakeyras (27. April 2018)

@tommi101:

Hammerfarbe! Darf ich fragen was es dich alles in allen gekostet hat?


----------



## pAn1c (27. April 2018)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Naja, festziehen mach ich schon. Nach fest kommt aber meistens irgendwann ab...


Komisch, wenn ich meine Achse fest ziehe, dann bleibt die auch fest. Das Ding hält schon was aus, und durch die Verzahnung sollte sich auch nichts mehr lösen.


----------



## Dakeyras (27. April 2018)

Tja... Sollte... Meine löst sich trotz festziehen und nein, noch fester ziehen hat nichts gebracht. Daher ja meine Frage.

Ich versuche den Tipp von Md82 mit dem entfetten... [emoji106]


----------



## tommi101 (27. April 2018)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> @tommi101:
> 
> Hammerfarbe! Darf ich fragen was es dich alles in allen gekostet hat?



Zwei Scheine....dann muss man natürlich die neuen Lager dazu rechnen.
Aber die Arbeit ist wirklich gut gemacht...hat nur leider etwas lang gedauert (6 Wochen).


----------



## FastFabi93 (28. April 2018)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Tja... Sollte... Meine löst sich trotz festziehen und nein, noch fester ziehen hat nichts gebracht. Daher ja meine Frage.
> 
> Ich versuche den Tipp von Md82 mit dem entfetten... [emoji106]


Bei meinem Rune hatte ich auch immer das Problem, allerdings an den Ausfallenden. Einmal gründlich mit Alkohol gereinigt und dann mit Loctite 243 (mittelfest) angezogen und seitdem war Ruhe.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## martin82 (12. Mai 2018)

Telefonfoto...


----------



## stecko (12. Mai 2018)

Neues Spielzeug


----------



## feliks (12. Mai 2018)

Alte Spielsachen..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (12. Mai 2018)

Meins kann weg, wenn jemand Interesse haben sollte  Würd auch gegen ein Enduro tauschen


----------



## Jussi (13. Mai 2018)

So so schade das es nur ein L Rahmen ist....
Das Rad


----------



## svenson69 (13. Mai 2018)

Jussi schrieb:


> So so schade das es nur ein L Rahmen ist....
> Das Rad



Dein Rune ist doch auch L, oder?
Hätte auch noch einen Steuersatz um dem Reach zu verlängern oder kürzen


----------



## Jussi (13. Mai 2018)

Ja das stimmt schon. Hab schon heut morgen schon sämtliche Geo Daten verglichen. 
Den Reach Adjustment Steuersatz von Superstar Components hab ich auch schon im Sinn, macht nochmals 5mm....

Hab sogar ein Rune in M und L hier, wobei das M meiner besseren Hälfte ist. Wäre eig perfekt für dich  meine Freundin war vom Tausch allerdings nicht so begeistert


----------



## svenson69 (13. Mai 2018)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt schon. Hab schon heut morgen schon sämtliche Geo Daten verglichen.
> Den Reach Adjustment Steuersatz von Superstar Components hab ich auch schon im Sinn, macht nochmals 5mm....
> 
> Hab sogar ein Rune in M und L hier, wobei das M meiner besseren Hälfte ist. Wäre eig perfekt für dich  meine Freundin war vom Tausch allerdings nicht so begeistert



Wie groß bist du denn?
Kannst ja Ma gern zum testen kommen.Shuttleservice inklusive


----------



## Jussi (14. Mai 2018)

Bin 1,80 m. 
Evt würde es passen müsste man echt mal probesitzen. Danke schonmal für die Einladung! Shuttleservice ist natürlich sehr Nice, könnte ich dir in Mehring auch anbieten ;-) 
Ich überleg mir das mal. 
Bekommst mal ne PN dann müllen wir hier nicht alles zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rapidrabbit (14. Mai 2018)

tommi101 schrieb:


> DerLenker könnZu 100% steht das Farbkonzept noch nicht...neben rot passt auch purple gut zu dem grün.  Ma schaun...



Ich finde Akzente von Komplimentärfarben ganz reizvoll. Hier könnten orange oder gelbe Griffe passen, aber das wäre nur ein Vorschlag. Auf jeden Fall schöne Farbe und schönes Ratt. 

Ich will auch eins.


----------



## tommi101 (14. Mai 2018)

Ich hatte rote, allerdings eher hellrote Griffe von Deity versucht....passte farblich nicht.
Hab jetzt schwarze mit rot eloxierten Klemmringen genommen....passt immerhin zum Kettenblatt

Welches Modell/Größe möchtest du denn? Nix ist unverkäuflich


----------



## Andreas.blub (14. Mai 2018)

Habe mein Phantom auch mal aus dem Winterschlaf geholt. 
Leider muss ich am Datum feststellen, dass es einfach nicht genug bewegt wird. 
Steht also im Bikemarkt zum Verkauf. Banshee Jünger sind Vorzugskunden 

Kann gerne auch so lange es noch da ist zum Probefahren und anfixen genutzt werden


----------



## Kharma (14. Mai 2018)

Nicht verkaufe... Nutzen! 

Keine Ahnung, warum das Spitti immer als Trailbike abgetan wird:



Läuft suuuper fast überall!


----------



## Muckal (14. Mai 2018)

Alles eine Frage der Geschwindigkeit... Aber grundsätzlich gilt eh, wer kann, der kann. 

Schönes Bild.


----------



## Kharma (14. Mai 2018)

Merci.
Aber ja, du hast recht: Die Geschwindigkeit machts. 
Und die Federelemente, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Muckal (14. Mai 2018)

Kharma schrieb:


> Merci.
> Aber ja, du hast recht: Die Geschwindigkeit machts.
> Und die Federelemente, würde ich sagen.



Bei mir machen leider die beiden -Shimpanso-Hebel am Lenker den Unterschied bzw verursachen die Probleme...Aber das ist eine Geschichte für einen anderen Tag.


----------



## frogmatic (15. Mai 2018)

Kharma schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, warum das Spitti immer als Trailbike abgetan wird


Das ist doch ein Trail?


----------



## Kharma (16. Mai 2018)

Richtig


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Mai 2018)

So, mein Dreckspatz namens Rune - gruslig mit dem Handy des Nächtens abfotografiert.




Das Gute an dem Ding ist: ich hab keine Luftfedern mehr verbaut. irgendwie wollte ich das schon lange wieder so haben. Jetzt ist's soweit!  Bin gespannt wie es sich fährt. Hoffetlich bin ich mit dem DBCoil IL wirklich zurieden. es wäre cool! Der Däpfer hat derzeit 190g mehr als der DBAir CS. Mit valt Feder sollten sie ziemlich gleich sein.

Putzen tut sich's leider nicht von selbst.

Teileliste:
MRP Ribbon Coil (27,5er) und DBcoil IL
Superfore 2 45mm und Nukeproof Horizon Carbon (wird gerade durch einen verbreiterten 740er Vector Carbon ersetzt)
Hope Pro2 und Flow MK2 vorne - 26 Zoll
DT 240s und Flow MK2 hinten- 26 Zoll
Der baron 2.5 vorne
Kaiser Pojekt hinten (tubeless eine Katastrophe)
XT/Zee 1x10 mix mit 28er vorne und 11-36 hinten
Giant Stütze (spinnt gerade. so wie meine LEV. grrrr)
XTR Trail 985er bremsen. Alt, relativ leicht und geht sehr gut.
Tektro und Shimano Scheiben
ULTRA Mag CNC PEdale mit Titanachsen (hält und hält und hält....)

Beim Lenkwinkel werde ich jetzt wieder konservativer wereden. bin derzeit bei nachgemessenen 63,1 Grad. Das ist schon brutal flach. zum Heizen echt fein, aber im Steilen ist's mir schon zu ungenau. Ich werde statt der steilen Einstellung nun auf die flache gehen und einen normalen Steuersatz verbauen. Da lande ich dann bei 64 Grad. Das sollte wieder etwas allroundiger sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (24. Mai 2018)

Bin auf dein Feedback gespannt zum Dämpfer. Hammer das Rad!


----------



## dani08051991 (24. Mai 2018)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> So, mein Dreckspatz namens Rune - gruslig mit dem Handy des Nächtens abfotografiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sehr geiler Teil!


----------



## Muckal (24. Mai 2018)

Prime fliegen am Schoaskopf


----------



## md82 (24. Mai 2018)

Ich bleibe auch vorerst bei Coil! Finde den DHX2 im Spitty total genial, vor allem, nach dem er jetzt gerade einen frischen Service bekommen hatte. Ein Traum von Dämpfer. ;-)


----------



## pAn1c (25. Mai 2018)

Noch mal ein Prime.

Neu ist die Hope Kurbel, und der unglaublich sexy Sattel von 66sick


----------



## 2 wheel drive (28. Mai 2018)

Prime Time!


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Mai 2018)

run(e)time


----------



## rabidi (28. Mai 2018)

Pausentime...


----------



## maniac66 (28. Mai 2018)

Prime Time


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (29. Mai 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Noch mal ein Prime.
> 
> Neu ist die Hope Kurbel, und der unglaublich sexy Sattel von 66sick
> Anhang anzeigen 733486 Anhang anzeigen 733487 Anhang anzeigen 733488



Der Lenker hat echt nen krassen Rise. Darf man fragen wie groß du bist?


----------



## pAn1c (29. Mai 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Der Lenker hat echt nen krassen Rise. Darf man fragen wie groß du bist?



Bei mir sind es 1,96m. Sl 98cm.
Der Lenker hat einen 50er rise.


----------



## 2 wheel drive (29. Mai 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es 1,96m. Sl 98cm.
> Der Lenker hat einen 50er rise.



Mein Lenker hat 40mm, hab allerdings dafür mehr Spacer unterm Vorbau (1,97, 94 SL)


----------



## 2 wheel drive (29. Mai 2018)

Gab's eigentlich schon mal ein Banshee Treffen?


----------



## WOli (2. Juni 2018)

Mein Rune


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Juni 2018)

Hey Leute,

ich war länger inaktiv da ich einen Bandscheibenvorfall hatte/habe. Ich muss mich leider voerst vom Freeride-/Downhill-Sport zurückziehen. Aus gegebenem Anlass steht mein geliebtes Darkside zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse einfach ne PN oder einfach mal einen Blick in meine Bikemarkt Anzeigen werfen. 

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1128333-banshee-darkside-650b-large-black-anodized


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (5. Juni 2018)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich war länger inaktiv da ich einen Bandscheibenvorfall hatte/habe. Ich muss mich leider voerst vom Freeride-/Downhill-Sport zurückziehen. Aus gegebenem Anlass steht mein geliebtes Darkside zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse einfach ne PN oder einfach mal einen Blick in meine Bikemarkt Anzeigen werfen.
> 
> ...



Ich wünsch dir alles gute, das wird wieder


----------



## DAKAY (5. Juni 2018)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich war länger inaktiv da ich einen Bandscheibenvorfall hatte/habe. Ich muss mich leider voerst vom Freeride-/Downhill-Sport zurückziehen. Aus gegebenem Anlass steht mein geliebtes Darkside zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse einfach ne PN oder einfach mal einen Blick in meine Bikemarkt Anzeigen werfen.
> 
> ...


Bei M hätte ich gezuckt 

Habe seit dem letzten Bikeparkbesuch am Wochenende auch böse Rückenschmerzen hoffe das geht bald vorüber.


Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls Gute Besserung


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Juni 2018)

Danke Leute!! Muss mich vorerst mit dem Spitfire zufrieden geben, aber das ist ein guter Trost.


----------



## brillenboogie (6. Juni 2018)

@21XC12: Drück dir die Daumen!


----------



## Jussi (6. Juni 2018)

Gute Besserung!!


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Juni 2018)

Danke @brillenboogie @Jussi 
Ich hab Hoffnung das es doch irgendwann wieder geht aber die Frage ist halt wann...


----------



## NoStyle (6. Juni 2018)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich war länger inaktiv da ich einen Bandscheibenvorfall hatte/habe. Ich muss mich leider voerst vom Freeride-/Downhill-Sport zurückziehen ...


Uhhhh, das sind keine guten Neuigkeiten. Wünsche trotzdem alles gute und gute Besserung, mein lieber!
Immerhin scheinst Du ja noch mit dem Spitfire weiterhin biken zu können. Das ist doch was ... !!! 
LG
Toddy


----------



## svenson69 (6. Juni 2018)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Danke @brillenboogie @Jussi
> Ich hab Hoffnung das es doch irgendwann wieder geht aber die Frage ist halt wann...



Wo hast du denn genau, also zwischen welchen Wirbeln? 
Ich hatte meine zwischen 5-6 und konnte am Anfang nicht mal mehr den Lenker schmerzfrei greifen, dazu waren die Finger taub. Der Arzt beim MRT meine das biken kann ich aufgeben, meine Therapeutin hat da nur gelacht und meinte das es mit guter Rückenschulung kein Problem sei. Ein halbes Jahr später konnte ich wieder fahren wie vor dem Bandscheibenvorfall


----------



## tokla4130 (6. Juni 2018)

@21XC12 Ich drück dir die Daumen das es dir so geht wie @svenson69 !!!


----------



## Dakeyras (8. Juni 2018)

Habe gerade die Lager an meinem Spitty getauscht, weil das Knacken echt genervt hat.
Was mich gewundert hat: die Lager waren anscheinend trocken eingepresst. Die äußeren Lagerringe waren teilweise schön fest korrodiert. Da hat sich mit dem Innenauszieher nichts bewegen lassen. Gerade bei den unteren Lagern wars echt ein Krampf die rauszubekommen. Zumal der Rahmen auch kaum Platz zum Abstützen für Hülsen bietet. Bei den lagern über dem Tretlager hatte ich mir dann einen 20 mm Vorbauspacer zurechtgesägt. 

Besonders gammelig wars an den Innenseiten der Lager über dem Tretlager . In dieser Tasche am Rahmen sammelt sich immer schön der schmodder. Hab inzwischen einen mudguard in den hinterbau gezimmert. 
Würde es was bringen im Winter den Bereich mit einem Wachsspray zu "imprägnieren"?

Naja , hab alles gut gefettet eingebaut und das knacken ist erstmal weg. *knockingonwood*

VG 
Georg 



@21XC12 Gute Besserung und halt die Ohren steif!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (8. Juni 2018)

Ich habs beim Rune mal mit Schlauch versucht:




Seit dem hab ich nichts mehr gewaschen und man sieht schön, wie die Lager das Fett ausschwitzen. Im Gegensatz zum Plastik bleibt das Gummi schön sauber und die Kette klappert nicht mehr an der vertikalen Strebe.

Die Lagersitze selber waren aber ok bei dir?


----------



## 2 wheel drive (11. Juni 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich habs beim Rune mal mit Schlauch versucht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir sagen wir der Schlauch am Sitzrohr befestigt ist?
Danke schön


----------



## Dakeyras (12. Juni 2018)

Ja, die lagersitze waren alle ok. Nix ovalisiert und auch alle maßhaltig. Zumindest liefen die Lager nach dem einpressen noch genauso smooth wie vorher.

Ich poste bei Gelegenheit mal ein Bild von meiner mudguard Bastelei ...


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Juni 2018)

2 wheel drive schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen wir der Schlauch am Sitzrohr befestigt ist?
> Danke schön


Gerne - Mit Kleber am Kabelbinder angeklebt und eine Umdrehung um den Kabelbinder rum, bevor ich den am Rahmen festgezurrt hab...


----------



## 2 wheel drive (12. Juni 2018)

Das ist mal nicht schlecht gelöst 
Glaub das kopier ich mir


----------



## Zonenrider (12. Juni 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Gerne - Mit Kleber am Kabelbinder angeklebt und eine Umdrehung um den Kabelbinder rum, bevor ich den am Rahmen festgezurrt hab...


Ich habe statt eines Kabelbinders, ein Klettband genommen, so kann ich die Befestigung mehrfach verwenden.


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Juni 2018)

Hab ich bei den Fendern vorne, wo ich Mudhugger mit Marshguards wechsel. Hinten wollte ich mal basteln und dranlassen probieren. Dazu hab ich da eher viel Spannung drauf, um im Sag keine Geräusche zu hören. Macht Klettband das mit?


----------



## frogmatic (13. Juni 2018)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Ich poste bei Gelegenheit mal ein Bild von meiner mudguard Bastelei ...


Hab auch was ausgetüftelt - da ich dieser Tage mal wieder am Spitty schrauben werde, kann ich ja Fotos machen...


----------



## Zonenrider (13. Juni 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hab ich bei den Fendern vorne, wo ich Mudhugger mit Marshguards wechsel. Hinten wollte ich mal basteln und dranlassen probieren. Dazu hab ich da eher viel Spannung drauf, um im Sag keine Geräusche zu hören. Macht Klettband das mit?


Das Klettband welches ich verwende, ist ca. 20mm breit. Das Band wickle ich 2x um das Sitzrohr. Den Schlauch verwende ich unter "leichter" Vorspannung. Das Bike an dem ich diese "Konstruktion" verwende, ist ein Last Herb. Nach Fahrten im Gelände, wo ja allerlei rumliegt, hatte sich immer jede Menge Dreck und/oder Schlamm im Hinterbau angesammelt. Das ist seit der Montage vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (13. Juni 2018)

Für meinen fender musste ein sks flapguard herhalten. Ist mit Kabelbinder einfach an die querstreben des Hinterbaus gezurrt. Nicht schön, aber es hält das gröbste von den Links...


----------



## 2 wheel drive (13. Juni 2018)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Für meinen fender musste ein sks flapguard herhalten. Ist mit Kabelbinder einfach an die querstreben des Hinterbaus gezurrt. Nicht schön, aber es hält das gröbste von den Links... Anhang anzeigen 741022 Anhang anzeigen 741024



auch nicht schlecht. konntest du den guard ohne weitere Bearbeitung der grösse verwenden? denke das wäre für mich auch ausreichend - schlamm find ich nicht ganz so tragisch, habe aber auf dem untern link n ordentlichen Steinschlag, das würd ich gerne vermeiden.


----------



## Pure_Power (13. Juni 2018)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Habe gerade die Lager an meinem Spitty getauscht, weil das Knacken echt genervt hat.
> Was mich gewundert hat: die Lager waren anscheinend trocken eingepresst. Die äußeren Lagerringe waren teilweise schön fest korrodiert. Da hat sich mit dem Innenauszieher nichts bewegen lassen. Gerade bei den unteren Lagern wars echt ein Krampf die rauszubekommen. Zumal der Rahmen auch kaum Platz zum Abstützen für Hülsen bietet. Bei den lagern über dem Tretlager hatte ich mir dann einen 20 mm Vorbauspacer zurechtgesägt.
> 
> Besonders gammelig wars an den Innenseiten der Lager über dem Tretlager ...



Hallo in die Runde,
habe gestern mit einem Kumpel die ca. 15 Ausfahrten (<500km, 1-2x leicht in den Regen gekommen) alten Hinterbaulager von seinem 2017er Rune getauscht. Er hatte auch ein Knacken bei jedem Einfedern.
Ich ging davon aus, dass das mit anständigem Werkzeug (Ausschlaghammer + Enduro Bearings Presse) eine schnelle Aktion wird. So ein 30-60 Minuten Ding... Wir haben >4 Stunden lang Blut und Wasser geschwitzt, mit dem Snap-On Hammer ging 0,nix... Keines der 8 Lager hat sich auch nur einen Millimeter bewegt. An dem Rahmen war wohl alles trocken "ab Werk" verpresst.

Wir haben es letztendlich nur "MayGyver"-mäßig mit Gewindestange, mittellangen M8 Schrauben+ Mutter(n), U-Scheiben und 1/2" Stecknüssen + WD40 Bad hinbekommen.

War unterm Strich eine Riesenaktion und das Einpressen der neuen FAG Lager war auch alles andere als einfach.

Was mache ich jetzt mit meinen 4 Banshees... Fahren bis es knackt, oder präventiv an allen 4 Rahmen neue Lager mit ausreichend Fett verbauen. Das Rune und das Legend haben 0km bis dato, das Darkside 2 Fahrtage/72km und das Spitfire 748km (ohne Knacken!) runter.

(Sorry nur räudige Eierfone5 Bildchen)

Ich tendiere im Moment dazu alle 4 Rahmen präventiv mit neuen Lagern zu versehen, dann aber nicht trocken. #spucke


----------



## Zonenrider (13. Juni 2018)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> habe gestern mit einem Kumpel die ca. 15 Ausfahrten (<500km, 1-2x leicht in den Regen gekommen) alten Hinterbaulager von seinem 2017er Rune getauscht. Er hatte auch ein Knacken bei jedem Einfedern.
> Ich ging davon aus, dass das mit anständigem Werkzeug (Ausschlaghammer + Enduro Bearings Presse) eine schnelle Aktion wird. So ein 30-60 Minuten Ding... Wir haben >4 Stunden lang Blut und Wasser geschwitzt, mit dem Snap-On Hammer ging 0,nix... Keines der 8 Lager hat sich auch nur einen Millimeter bewegt. An dem Rahmen war wohl alles trocken "ab Werk" verpresst.
> 
> ...


Ich empfehle vor dem Auspressen, die Lagerstelle um das Lager mit der Heißluftpistole vorsichtig zu erwärmen. Die Lager lassen sich dann leichter auspressen. Denn die Lager "kleben" oft in den Bohrungen. Wie auf den Bildern ersichtlich, scheinen die Bohrungen nicht exakt rund zu sein. Das erkennt man daran, das teilweise noch Lack zu sehen ist. Dort hat der Lagersitz nicht "getragen".


----------



## Dakeyras (13. Juni 2018)

2 wheel drive schrieb:


> auch nicht schlecht. konntest du den guard ohne weitere Bearbeitung der grösse verwenden? denke das wäre für mich auch ausreichend - schlamm find ich nicht ganz so tragisch, habe aber auf dem untern link n ordentlichen Steinschlag, das würd ich gerne vermeiden.



habe nur mit dem cutter die "Flügel" abgeschnitten und die breite angepasst. Dann noch Löcher für die kabelbinder gebohrt und fertig.



Pure_Power schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> habe gestern mit einem Kumpel die ca. 15 Ausfahrten (<500km, 1-2x leicht in den Regen gekommen) alten Hinterbaulager von seinem 2017er Rune getauscht. Er hatte auch ein Knacken bei jedem Einfedern.
> Ich ging davon aus, dass das mit anständigem Werkzeug (Ausschlaghammer + Enduro Bearings Presse) eine schnelle Aktion wird. So ein 30-60 Minuten Ding... Wir haben >4 Stunden lang Blut und Wasser geschwitzt, mit dem Snap-On Hammer ging 0,nix... Keines der 8 Lager hat sich auch nur einen Millimeter bewegt. An dem Rahmen war wohl alles trocken "ab Werk" verpresst.
> 
> ...



ja war bei mir leider auch so. Lager trocken verbaut und destilliert. Mit gleithammer hat sich nichts geruckt. Habe dann auch mit gewindestange, unterlegscheiben und einem 20mm ahead-spacer als Hülle ausgepresst. Für die kleinen lager hatte ich das Ein- und Auspresstool von superstar components. Für die 28mm lager musste ich basteln. Auspressen war blöd, weil der spacer beim Tretlager nicht über den lagersitz passt. Da hab ich dann mit der Säge einfach ein Segment des spacers entfernt. Damit ging dann wenigstens das Auspressen. Zum Einpressen hab ich den äußeren Ring eines alten lagers abgeschliffen, so dass es locker in den lagersitz passt. Ging dann ganz gut. Alles in allem war ich sicher auch 3-4 h beschäftigt...


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Juni 2018)

Wenn die Lager spielfrei sind: einfetten und freuen. Bei meinen Banshees hab ich eher das Problem, dass die Sitze weit sind. Ansonsten habe ich ne 1 1/8" Überwurfmutter vom Waschmaschinenanschluss als Hülse zum ausziehen der Lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (25. Juni 2018)

Whatever


----------



## FietVujagig (26. Juni 2018)

2017er Phantom in XL für harmloses Geläuf...


----------



## sb9999 (27. Juni 2018)

Interessanter Aufbau! Sind das Marta SL an XTR Hebeln? 

Ist dir die 32mm DT nicht was weich an dem steifen Bock? Ich hatte beim meinem Erstaufbau mit der Sektor das Gefühl.


----------



## Pure_Power (27. Juni 2018)

Seit der letzten Vorstellung sind die Felgendecals verschwunden und es gab ein komplett neues Fahrwerk.
Der _alte _Float X2 ist zum Ersatzdämpfer verdammt.










-Banshee Legend MK3 XL 2018 black anodized
-Fox 40 K Float Grip2 FactorySeries 2019 650B (ID: DHJP)
-Fox DHX2 Factory 2019 241x76mm (ID: DLXB)
-Fox SLS Feder 450x3.00
-Chris King InSet I2 Tapered black
-Syntace F44 DM
-Syntace Vector Carbon High35 780mm 8°
-Ergon GE1
-Hope Tech V4 Evo 203/183mm - Umbau auf schwarze Plastikleitung
-Hope Matchmaker Sram (rechts)
-Komplettes Hope Titanschraubenkit
-Sram X01 DH 7sp Trigger
-Sram X01 DH 7sp short
-Sram X01 DH 7sp XG-795
-Race Face Crankboots black
-KMC X11SL DLC black
-Chris King ThreadFit 30 BSA black + ThreadFit30 Kit #23
-Race Face SixC Cinch 83mm - 165mm
-Race Face Cinch DM narrow-wide 36T black
-Xpedo XMX24MC
-Syntace HiTorque MX / MX wide - DT Swiss EX471 27.5 - DT Swiss Competition - Sapim Polyax
-Carbocage FR ISCG05 black
-Selle Italia SLR TT 135gr (striped) + M3 Safety Walk
-Syntace P6 HiFlex Carbon 30.9x300mm
-Tune Schraubwürger 34.9 black
-Schwalbe Magic Mary 27,5x2.35 SG Addix ultra soft
-Schwalbe Magic Mary 27,5x2.35 SG Addix soft
-Specialized Alloy 40mm Tubeless Ventile
-Tubeless - 2x60ml
-3M - Scotch Rubber Mastic Tape 2228
-Jagwire LEX-SL 4mm

15,52 kg


----------



## FietVujagig (27. Juni 2018)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Interessanter Aufbau! Sind das Marta SL an XTR Hebeln?
> 
> Ist dir die 32mm DT nicht was weich an dem steifen Bock? Ich hatte beim meinem Erstaufbau mit der Sektor das Gefühl.



Ja genau, die Geber sind BL-M985.

Ich komme von einer Reba SL am alten Rad und hab daher noch keinen rechten Vergleich... denke das wird die Zeit zeigen.


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Juli 2018)

Ich sterbe grad vor Trauer. Ich sitze am Gleis und warte auf den Zug aus dem dann der böse Käufer steigt und mein Darkside nimmt, welches ich so liebevoll aufgebaut habe und damit auf nimmer Wiedersehen verschwindet.


----------



## NoStyle (6. Juli 2018)

aber wenn der Körper nicht mehr so mitmacht wie bisher ... 
Immerhin kannst Du mit dem Spitfire noch ne Menge anfangen!


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Juli 2018)

Ja stimmt das Spitfire bleibt mir und das hüte ich wie meinen Augapfel!!!! ^^ Ich bleibe auch Banshee treu, weil's für mich einfach nichts Besseres gibt. Falls mal was Neues kommt weiß ich es wird wieder ein Banshee. Nicht jeden Trend mitmachen, immer schön bei den Wurzeln bleiben!!! Das zeichnet Banshee aus und ich hoffe das Banshee der MTB Welt erhalten bleibt!!


----------



## NoStyle (10. Juli 2018)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ja stimmt das Spitfire bleibt mir und das hüte ich wie meinen Augapfel!!!! ^^ Ich bleibe auch Banshee treu, weil's für mich einfach nichts Besseres gibt. Falls mal was Neues kommt weiß ich es wird wieder ein Banshee. Nicht jeden Trend mitmachen, immer schön bei den Wurzeln bleiben!!! Das zeichnet Banshee aus und ich hoffe das Banshee der MTB Welt erhalten bleibt!!


Ich bin zwar seit längerem recht inaktiv bezüglich Biken, aber mein Spitfire bleibt auch!!! Nach langen Überlegungen würde ich mich bei einem vorschnellen Verkauf nur ärgern - und es wird die Zeit kommen, wo ich mich wieder mehr dem Biken zuwenden kann! Eine Alternative gäbe es für mich, nach fast 12 Jahren auf Banshee, auch nicht. Wenn, dann nur Spitfire (oder Phantom) ...


----------



## freetourer (10. Juli 2018)

Ich spamme mal kurz mit eine meiner Bikemarkanzeigen. 

Leider gibt es ja die Option auf CaneCreek Dämpfer nicht mehr bei den Banshee - Rahmen. Von allen getesteten Dämpfern (und das waren Einige !!!) waren für mich aber die Cane Creek Dämpfer immer das NonPlusUltra in Verbindung mit dem KS-Link.

Wer also noch einen neuwertigen Double Barrel CS mit  passender normaler Luftkammer (die HighVolume funktioniert bekanntermassen deutlich schlechter in Banshee - Rahmen) als Upgrade für sein Prime oder Spitfire sucht könnte einmal hier klicken:

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1142154-cane-creek-double-barrel-air-cs-200x57mm-top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (12. Juli 2018)

Spitfire auf FdT - zu dem jungen Fahrer habe ich ein verwandtschaftliches Verhältnis 





Mein eigenes Spitti hat mich in Vorfeld der Mégavalanche beim Enduro d'Oz auf einen bescheidenen 3. Platz in der Masters 50 Klasse getragen...


----------



## _stalker_ (12. Juli 2018)




----------



## md82 (22. Juli 2018)

Ein Spitty und ein Prime. 
Kurze Verschnaufpause vor der Abfahrt. ;-)


----------



## maniac66 (23. Juli 2018)

Projekt Raw abgeschlossen  Ich stehe einfach auf den Look 
Ein fettes Dankeschön an @KHUJAND für den topp Job


----------



## 2 wheel drive (23. Juli 2018)

md82 schrieb:


> Ein Spitty und ein Prime.
> Kurze Verschnaufpause vor der Abfahrt. ;-)
> Anhang anzeigen 755285



Sieht gut aus! Erzähl mal bitte was zum dem Dämpfer im Prime, bin ja auch an Coil interessiert.


----------



## md82 (23. Juli 2018)

2 wheel drive schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus! Erzähl mal bitte was zum dem Dämpfer im Prime, bin ja auch an Coil interessiert.



Im Prime ist ein CCBD Air IL. Da kann ich dir nichts zu sagen. Ich fahre das Spitty mit Coil und finde es einfach nur genial.


----------



## 2 wheel drive (23. Juli 2018)

Oh ja, Verwirrung


----------



## Seebl (23. Juli 2018)

Prime mit Coil fährt sich aber auch sehr gut.


----------



## maniac66 (23. Juli 2018)

Seebl schrieb:


> Prime mit Coil fährt sich aber auch sehr gut.


Jetzt wo ich die Ribbon Coil im Prime fahre, keimt dieser Gedanke auch langsam in mir  Der neue Hazzard Dämpfer von MRP mit der progressiven Stahlfeder, würde sich da bestimmt gut machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (23. Juli 2018)

Seebl schrieb:


> Prime mit Coil fährt sich aber auch sehr gut.


Welchen fährst du denn bitte?


----------



## US. (23. Juli 2018)

Sehr schön geworden! Hat bestimmt ne Menge Arbeit gemacht.
Woher hast du die Decals?

Gruß, Uwe



maniac66 schrieb:


> Projekt Raw abgeschlossen  Ich stehe einfach auf den Look
> Ein fettes Dankeschön an @KHUJAND für den topp Job
> Anhang anzeigen 755433


----------



## CPLinz (24. Juli 2018)

Servus!
Das mit den Decals würde mich auch interessieren. Wo bekommt man die schicken Dinger?
Gruß 
Christian


----------



## maniac66 (24. Juli 2018)

CPLinz schrieb:


> Servus!
> Das mit den Decals würde mich auch interessieren. Wo bekommt man die schicken Dinger?
> Gruß
> Christian


Die Decals habe ich hier bekommen: https://www.slikgraphics.com/password Sind zwar die für ein 2014 er Spitty, aber die am Oberrohr wollte ich eh nicht dran haben.


----------



## kathoz (26. Juli 2018)

ich bin ja sonst eher der Stille Mitleser aber hier habe ich mal aktuelle Bilder von meinem 2014er Spitti in der 2018er Ausbaustufe




Das Bike macht immer noch soviel Spass wie am ersten Tag


----------



## _stalker_ (26. Juli 2018)

Wo ich die MRP hier grad am zweiten Banshee in Folge sehe...

Hat einer von euch einen direkten Vergleich zu einer Pike mit AWK und kann dazu was sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (26. Juli 2018)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Wo ich die MRP hier grad am zweiten Banshee in Folge sehe...
> 
> Hat einer von euch einen direkten Vergleich zu einer Pike mit AWK und kann dazu was sagen?


Ja, habe ich. Komme von einer Pike mit MST Charger Tuning und AWK. Die war schon in der Ausbaustufe sehr gut abstimmbar und lief echt sahnig. 
Kommt für mich aber nicht mit der Ribbon Coil mit! Die Ribbon mit ihrer linearen Stahlfeder lässt sich ganz hervorragend über die Dämpfung und Ramp Control abstimmen. Von plüschig bis Race ist da alles machbar  Super Ansprechverhalten und Performance. Da nehme ich die 180g Mehrgewicht gern in Kauf


----------



## Jan-S. (5. September 2018)

Ich mag es einfach


----------



## 2 wheel drive (5. September 2018)

Die Farbe ist einfach der Knaller!


----------



## WOBRider (22. September 2018)

md82 schrieb:


> Ein Spitty und ein Prime.
> Kurze Verschnaufpause vor der Abfahrt. ;-)
> Anhang anzeigen 755285



Das Spitfire is sexy!
Welche Reifenbreite fährst du?


----------



## md82 (22. September 2018)

WOBRider schrieb:


> Das Spitfire is sexy!
> Welche Reifenbreite fährst du?



Vorne hab ich aktuell ne Mary drauf in 2.35 und hinten ist noch der Minion DHR in 2.3 drauf.

Werde auch vorne erstmal bei der Mary bleiben. Die neue Addix Mischung gefällt mir sehr gut. Trotzdem ich ein Vielbremser bin, hat der Reifen kaum Verschleiß.


----------



## WOBRider (22. September 2018)

md82 schrieb:


> Vorne hab ich aktuell ne Mary drauf in 2.35 und hinten ist noch der Minion DHR in 2.3 drauf.
> 
> Werde auch vorne erstmal bei der Mary bleiben. Die neue Addix Mischung gefällt mir sehr gut. Trotzdem ich ein Vielbremser bin, hat der Reifen kaum Verschleiß.



Weißt du was maximal an Breite in den Rahmen reinpasst?

Ich hab Vorne auch die MM - die is schon sehr geil was den Grip angeht.


----------



## md82 (24. September 2018)

Aktueller Ist-Zustand

Die Fox Transfer 150 wurde ausgetauscht gegen eine OneUp 170 und der Acros Gothic 50mm Vorbau wurde gegen einen mit 70mm ausgetauscht. Klettert gefühlt noch besser die Berge hoch. ;-) 

Ansonsten ist das Spitty nach wie vor ein sehr geiles Bike!


----------



## WOBRider (25. September 2018)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Mehr Bilder hier: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/83807
> 
> -Banshee Spitfire v3 in L 2017
> -Rock Shox Pike 650B RCT3 SoloAir 160mm
> ...




Stimmt das angegebene Gewicht wirklich?


----------



## md82 (25. September 2018)

WOBRider schrieb:


> Stimmt das angegebene Gewicht wirklich?


Da kannst du von ausgehen wie bei seinen anderen Bikes auch. ;-)


----------



## WOBRider (25. September 2018)

md82 schrieb:


> Da kannst du von ausgehen wie bei seinen anderen Bikes auch. ;-)



Dann isses echt top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (25. September 2018)

Ja! Siehst Du ein _schweres _Teil, ausser ggf. der Hope Bremse und dem CK Steuersatz? Man könnte den Lenker noch als _superlight _verbauen (-50 Gramm). Hier und da immer -20 Gramm... Ti-Schrauben, Innenlager, Schraubwürger, SL Kette, Leitungen optimal abgelängt,  usw. das summiert sich unterm Strich. Leichter LRS, Schwalbe Reifen auf dem hibike Tresen ausgewogen (2 aus 8 gekauft, teilweise 150gr. Differenz beim NN...)

Inzwischen hat das Bike auch ESI Grips, sind noch ein paar Gramm weniger...


----------



## jammerlappen (25. September 2018)

Unter 13 hatte ich auch mit Magic Mary vorne. Ich fahre es aber lieber mit 13,5kg. Davon ab ist mein Spitty nich halb so pornös aufgebaut (Reifen aussen vor).


----------



## WOBRider (25. September 2018)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Ja! Siehst Du ein _schweres _Teil, ausser ggf. der Hope Bremse und dem CK Steuersatz? Man könnte den Lenker noch als _superlight _verbauen (-50 Gramm). Hier und da immer -20 Gramm... Ti-Schrauben, Innenlager, Schraubwürger, SL Kette, Leitungen optimal abgelängt,  usw. das summiert sich unterm Strich. Leichter LRS, Schwalbe Reifen auf dem hibike Tresen ausgewogen (2 aus 8 gekauft, teilweise 150gr. Differenz beim NN...)
> 
> Inzwischen hat das Bike auch ESI Grips, sind noch ein paar Gramm weniger...



Ich bin beeindruckt und erstaunt zugleich. 
Daran werde ich mich orientieren. 

Welche Hope Titanschrauben hast verbaut?


----------



## Pure_Power (25. September 2018)

Ein u13kg Spitfire steht und fällt mit einem <1500gr. Laufradsatz. Es ist mein _kleinstes_ Fully zum Touren fahren. Es ist kein _übertriebener_ Leichtbau, aber ich führe es nicht im Bikepark aus, was ein robuster 14kg Spitfire Aufbau wohl locker wegstecken würde.

Sind die Hope M5/M6 Ti Schrauben aus der 2014er Special Edition Serie, gibt es auch noch zu kaufen. Würde Dir dann aber eher zu anderen Ti-Schrauben raten, dürfte deutlich günstiger sein.
Alu-Schrauben für die Bremsscheiben wäre noch leichter.


----------



## jammerlappen (25. September 2018)

Ganz so krass musste nicht dran gehen:


----------



## WOBRider (25. September 2018)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Ein u13kg Spitfire steht und fällt mit einem <1500gr. Laufradsatz. Es ist mein _kleinstes_ Fully zum Touren fahren. Es ist kein _übertriebener_ Leichtbau, aber ich führe es nicht im Bikepark aus, was ein robuster 14kg Spitfire Aufbau wohl locker wegstecken würde.



Wie schwer ist dein Laufradsatz?


----------



## Pure_Power (25. September 2018)

Danke fürs einsteigen in die Diskusion bzw. den Input @jammerlappen 
Ja, man muss nicht ganz so eskalieren, berechtigter Einwand und gleichzeitig ein top Gewicht bei Dir auf der Uhr! 

Seit dem ich das Rune habe, habe die die Reifen am Spitty ein wenig _kastriert_


----------



## pAn1c (25. September 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ganz so krass musste nicht dran gehen:



Aber nicht in XL


----------



## jammerlappen (25. September 2018)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Danke fürs einsteigen in die Diskusion bzw. den Input @jammerlappen
> Ja, man muss nicht ganz so eskalieren, berechtigter Einwand und gleichzeitig ein top Gewicht bei Dir auf der Uhr!
> 
> Seit dem ich das Rune habe, habe die die Reifen am Spitty ein wenig _kastriert_



Wie gesagt, ich wollte damals (meine) Grenzen ausloten, mittlerweile bin ich sicher deutlich drüber und hab das Spitty mit 36 und db inline genau wie das Rune aufgebaut. Trotzdem sind es beide unterschiedliche und total geile Beiks.

Aber deine Hobel sind die Krönung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (25. September 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ganz so krass musste nicht dran gehen:


Leute. Nicht irritieren lassen!
Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ohne Gabel, Lenker, Cockpit, Vorderrad. Muss also niemand nervös werden


----------



## sb9999 (26. September 2018)

Also bei der Teileliste kann das denke ich schon hinkommen. Mein Phantom in M wiegt auch ~13,5kg und da ist deutlich weniger Carbon dran. 


#Edit sagt: Komische Anzeige hier. Kamen inzwischen ja schon genug antworten zu.


----------



## jammerlappen (27. September 2018)

Da bin ich jetzt auch:



In diesem Sinne


----------



## dani08051991 (5. Oktober 2018)

Hier mein Leichtbau Rune


----------



## US. (5. Oktober 2018)

Hi, hab mein 2016er Banshee Rune neu aufgebaut.

Schwarz Ano hat mir nicht mehr gefallen, daher wurde es Neon-Grün gepulvert. Dabei habe ich gleich die überflüssigen Leitsungsführungen für Umwerfer und Sattelstütze entfernt.

Teilweise vorhandene Teile verwertet. Neu hab ich nur die Magura MT5 Bremsen kaufen müssen.
Gewicht konnte ich auf 13,84 kg drücken. In Verbindung mit dem doch eher straffen Monarch RC3, und den leichten Reifen mehr für All Mountain-Einsatz optimiert.

Es wäre natürlich schon noch mehr drin, aber ich wollte für das Projekt keine Unsummen investieren.

Hoffe, es gefällt.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## WOBRider (5. Oktober 2018)

Bis auf den Dämpfer echt nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (5. Oktober 2018)

WOBRider schrieb:


> Bis auf den Dämpfer echt nice



Danke. Der "passende" Float X2 durfte ins andere Projekt wandern 
Der (originale und neue) Monarch kommt da nicht ran, ist aber für den angedachten Einsatz dennoch keine schlechte Wahl.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (5. Oktober 2018)

Gibt's die Nr.9 egtl noch in silber?


----------



## md82 (5. Oktober 2018)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> aber ich führe es nicht im Bikepark aus, was ein robuster 14kg Spitfire Aufbau wohl locker wegstecken würde.



Ich komme auf 14,9kg bei meinem Spitty  Habe aber halt auch bewusst einen sehr stabilen LRS gewählt, der schon alleine mehr als 2200g wiegt  dafür aber sau stabil ist. Der Coildämpfer, sind bestimmt auch noch mal gut und gerne 500-1000g mehr als ein Luftdämpfer hat.  Sparen kann man überall. Sollte man nur nicht am falschen Ende.


----------



## stecko (5. Oktober 2018)

trailterror schrieb:


> Gibt's die Nr.9 egtl noch in silber?


laut Hp von Syntace nur noch in schwarz...


----------



## sb9999 (6. Oktober 2018)

US. schrieb:


> Hi, hab mein 2016er Banshee Rune neu aufgebaut.
> 
> ...
> 
> In Verbindung mit dem doch eher straffen Monarch RC3, und den leichten Reifen mehr für All Mountain-Einsatz optimiert.



schick geworden. Gerade mit dem schwarzen Hinterbau. Nur das Kashima passt da nun für mein Auge gar nicht mehr rein. Auch nicht mit passendem, teurem kashima Dämpfer.

Mit komplett schwarzer Gabel wäre es viel stimmiger und für "den Einsatzzweck" täte es dann doch auch ne F36 performance, Pike, Yari mit upgrade, MRP, ... da gehst du gebraucht sogar noch mit + raus. Zumindest die RS könntest du auch leicht wie gewünscht traveln. Meine 2 cent.


----------



## Masberg (6. Oktober 2018)

Prime am Lago


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Oktober 2018)

Sieht hammer aus! Welche Größe?


----------



## Masberg (6. Oktober 2018)

@jammerlappen Falls du mich meinst.. Danke ist ein 29er 



2013er Rahmen in Größe M ..... Und ich kann mich nicht trennen obwohl ich so gerne ein neues Bike hätte


----------



## trailterror (7. Oktober 2018)

Ist der aktuelle Rune Rahmen eigtl. kompatibel mit 2 offset buchsen (dämpfer) oder passt das nicht....

Vielleicht weiss das ja jemand?


----------



## rabidi (10. Oktober 2018)

Masberg schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 780491 Prime am Lago




 Rune am Lago 
Allerdings wird beim nächsten Lago Besuch ein Commençal Clash dort stehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frittenullnull (13. Oktober 2018)

mein prime ist nun auch fertig und wurde heute getestet 
die 34er ist eher für den übergang ansonsten ändern sich vielleicht noch paar kleinigkeiten. gewicht liegt irgendwo bei 14,2-14,3 find ich in anbetracht der bereifung voll in ordnung


----------



## 2 wheel drive (14. Oktober 2018)

Sieht top aus! Für's Prime in schwarz hab ich ja was übrig 
XL richtig? Gewicht is richtig gut. Hast du ne Liste?

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## sb9999 (14. Oktober 2018)

Richtig schick geworden. Die newmen Laufräder sind aber auch einfach krass leicht für das was sie bieten an breite und Stabilität.


----------



## frittenullnull (14. Oktober 2018)

danke 
ich werde einen partliste nachreichen!

es ist kein newmen LRS. 
LRS kommt vom laufradbauer mit newmen sl 30 felgen, noa hubs 120 click und sapim light speichen und nippel.
kommen so auf ca. 1850 mit tubless band und ventilen. dafür aber mit 32 loch anstatt 28 und um einiges günstiger


----------



## Seebl (14. Oktober 2018)

Geil, viel Spaß damit!
Gönn dir mal die tiefe Geo-Einstellung!


----------



## frittenullnull (14. Oktober 2018)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> mein prime ist nun auch fertig und wurde heute getestet
> die 34er ist eher für den übergang ansonsten ändern sich vielleicht noch paar kleinigkeiten. gewicht liegt irgendwo bei 14,2-14,3 find ich in anbetracht der bereifung voll in ordnung
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 783444



also hier noch die partliste. so fein in exel mit gewicht und allem habe ich das leider nicht. sorry 

Prime XL mit allem drum und dran 


Dämpfer:
Monarch Plus


Gabel:
Fox 34er Performance (soll durch potentere ersetz werden)


Schaltgruppe: 
Sram X01 Kurbel mit Melon Directmount Kettenblatt oval, 
Sram X01 Schaltwerk 11-fach, 
Sram X1 Trigger, 
Sram x1 Kassette (soll durch TRSr ersetz werden)


Pedale:
DMR V12 Magnesium


Sattel: 
SQlab 611 ERGOWAVE


Sattelstütze
Rock Shox Reverb (Soll durch eine ersetz werden die nicht immer absackt)


Bremse:
MT5 mit 1 Finger.Hebel


LRS:
newmen SL 30 felgen 32-loch, Noa Hubs 120 click und Sapim light Speichen und Nippel


Reifen:
Conti Baron & Kaiser (Tubeless 60ml pro Reifen)


Steuersatz:
Banshee (Winkelsteuersatz will ich auch mal testen)


Vorbau:
Kore Repute 35mm / 31,8mm


Lenker:
Sixpack 25/760mm (Modell weiß ich gerade leider nicht)


Griffe:
Deathgrips 

noch keine Titan Schrauben oder sonstiges…
hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## frittenullnull (14. Oktober 2018)

Seebl schrieb:


> Geil, viel Spaß damit!
> Gönn dir mal die tiefe Geo-Einstellung!


 werde ich bald testen, ich hab immer angst vor einer dann zu langen kettenstrebe


----------



## Seebl (14. Oktober 2018)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> werde ich bald testen, ich hab immer angst vor einer dann zu langen kettenstrebe


Die Angst vor dem Papierwert. Und bekommst du es jetzt aufs Hinterrad? 

Ach ist ja eine Galerie. Dann gibt es ein schlechtes Handybild.


----------



## frittenullnull (14. Oktober 2018)

Seebl schrieb:


> Die Angst vor dem Papierwert. Und bekommst du es jetzt aufs Hinterrad?
> 
> Ach ist ja eine Galerie. Dann gibt es ein schlechtes Handybild.


 ja, im vergleich sogar besser als mein tyee. 
wahrscheinlich weil es vorne länger ist und der hebel somit größer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md82 (14. Oktober 2018)

Heute mit @maniac66 bei bestem Wetter und Bedingungen die Ponys ausgeführt!


----------



## freetourer (16. Oktober 2018)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> mein prime ist nun auch fertig und wurde heute getestet
> die 34er ist eher für den übergang ansonsten ändern sich vielleicht noch paar kleinigkeiten. gewicht liegt irgendwo bei 14,2-14,3 find ich in anbetracht der bereifung voll in ordnung
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 783444



Gut geworden - sieht nach viel Spaß aus. 

Hier mal ein schlechtes schnelles Foto von der letzten Tour:





Das Phantom macht auch immer noch Mega - Bock und mit der Formula 35 hat man in Kombination mit dem CaneCreek IL Dämpfer ein sensationell gutes Fahrwerk.


----------



## trailterror (18. Oktober 2018)




----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2018)

Sehr schön mit der X-Fusion.


----------



## IkilledKenny (28. Oktober 2018)

Inzwischen mit roter Hope Sattelklemme. Kann mich nicht entscheiden ob ich die Gabel auf Stahlfeder umbauen soll oder nicht


----------



## FastFabi93 (28. Oktober 2018)

Definitiv umbauen, seit ich meine Ribbon Coil habe kommen mir alle anderen Gabeln dagegen kacke vor 
Hab nem Kumpel meine blaue Feder verkauft damit er auf Coil umbauen kann, er ist auch ziemlich zufrieden.

Welche Größe hat das Prime ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (28. Oktober 2018)

Hab ich jetzt schon oft von der coil gehört.

Ist ein M


----------



## frittenullnull (29. Oktober 2018)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Inzwischen mit roter Hope Sattelklemme. Kann mich nicht entscheiden ob ich die Gabel auf Stahlfeder umbauen soll oder nicht Anhang anzeigen 788936


Sehr schick!
Wieviel mm hat die Gabel? Und hast du ein Winkelsteuersatz verbaut?


----------



## IkilledKenny (30. Oktober 2018)

Danke.
Ist auf 160mm eingestellt ohne Winkelsteuersatz. Funktioniert auch bei steilen Rampen bergauf noch super.


----------



## frittenullnull (30. Oktober 2018)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Danke.
> Ist auf 160mm eingestellt ohne Winkelsteuersatz. Funktioniert auch bei steilen Rampen bergauf noch super.


und hinten bist du in der hohen stellung?
kommt das trettlager da nicht zu hoch?


----------



## sb9999 (30. Oktober 2018)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> und hinten bist du in der hohen stellung?
> kommt das trettlager da nicht zu hoch?


Die "hohe" Stellung ist die mittlere Stellung . Die hohe gibt es nicht mehr. Natürlich ist die gut fahrbar. Sind ja jetzt keine Welten unterschied wenn man da was verstellt. Reine Geschmackssache. Einfach mal rumprobieren.

Ich bin mein Phantömchen auch lange nur tief gefahren, inzwischen aber meist auf der mittleren Stellung. Ist doch merklich agiler finde ich. Nur wenn ich weiß das es in den Urlaub viel in der "Park" (also Saalbach, Nauders, ...) geht dann stell ich lieber auf flach.


----------



## _stalker_ (1. November 2018)

Gestern endlich mal wieder bewegt das Phantom, das will mit einem Bild gefeiert werden 





Schönen Herbst everyone!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. November 2018)

Ein bildhübsches Bike!

Ist das Größe M? Scheinst du, wenn ich mir die Komponenten so angucke, auch ordentlich erleichtert zu haben. Toll!


----------



## _stalker_ (1. November 2018)

Danke danke!

Ist ein M, aber leicht ist anders, auch wenn sowas wie der Sattel den Eindruck erwecken 

14,5+ Kilogramm hat es locker.


----------



## sb9999 (1. November 2018)

Das sehe ich beim Phantom als Teil des Konzeptes: Ich habe mein 2015er Phantom (auch M) gerade auch nochmal gewogen aufgrund eines Umbaues auf "leichter" (Revelation statt pike, schmalere Lenkzentrale, keine bashplate mehr etc... - Grund: Es kommt noch ein Prime dazu. Resultat: Ehrliche ~13,8 kg, mit Pedalen, 2,3er Minions und Milch drin. 

Ich finde das völlig ok. Wenn auch nicht leicht. Fahren tut es halt einfach geil...






(noch im alten Setup)


----------



## jammerlappen (1. November 2018)

Mein Hardtail wiegt 13,8 mit 1600g LRS und leichten Reifen für Enduro. Macht aber einen Mordsspaß (wenn die Bremsen gehen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. November 2018)

Zugegeben: Ich bin etwas verwöhnt, mein Rocky Instinct Carbon 90 BC Edition wiegt mit Pedalen 13,7 kg.


----------



## Stompy (1. November 2018)

Bei dem Preis erwartet man das aber auch, wenn es schon keinen Kaffee kochen kann.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. November 2018)




----------



## sb9999 (15. November 2018)

So. Dann jetzt das neue auch noch mal hier rein:














Mein neues big bike für die härteren Sachen und Park, neben dem Phantom und noch einem Trail HT und Race HT und ... na wenn man einmal anfängt.  

btw: Hat einer einen Tipp was man tun kann wenn neue Leitungen am Rad noch so sperrig/bockig sind am Anfang und sich verwinden? Siehe Bilder der VR Bremsleitung/Reverb Leitung? Korrekt abgelängt ist sie (etwas Überlänge muss wegen dem doch sehr flachen Vorbau) und noch mehrmals demontiert und drehen lassen. Leider verzwirbelt sie immer so wie sie wollen. 

Ich weiß von Aufbauten meiner alten Rädern das sich das irgendwann gibt, aber vielleicht hat einer ovn euch ja nen Tipp wie man das gleich schön hinkriegt. Danke.


----------



## Dakeyras (15. November 2018)

mein Spitty mal wieder bei den letzten 3 Sonnenstrahlen heute. Neu ist der X2 .... geniales Teil!


----------



## md82 (18. November 2018)

RIP Spitfire. 
Gestern, nach einem ca. 30cm hohen Kicker, hat mein Spitti bei der Landung, wörtlich, die Grätsche gemacht. Abgesehen davon das ich mir die Lendenwirbel gestaucht habe und ein paar schrammen, gibt es halt "nur" den Materialschaden. nun ist es sehr "low, long and slag"....leider


----------



## DAKAY (18. November 2018)

Fuck


Notiz an mich, mal wieder den Rune Rahmen auf Risse kontrollieren.


----------



## trailterror (18. November 2018)

Krassss!!!!

Sind die neueren leichteren rahmen, welche andere rohrsätze haben, diesbezüglich anfälliger?


----------



## md82 (18. November 2018)

trailterror schrieb:


> Krassss!!!!
> 
> Sind die neueren leichteren rahmen, welche andere rohrsätze haben, diesbezüglich anfälliger?


Ich denke einfach mal: alles kann mal brechen. Muss ja nicht die Norm sein...Banshee schreibt ja selbst in den Garantiebestimmungen das was brechen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (18. November 2018)

Klar können die alten auch brechen....

Frag mich halt ob die neueren rohrsätze dennoch evtl nen ticken anfälliger sind


----------



## sb9999 (18. November 2018)

+1

Ich hab mich immer gefragt was das hydroforming für die paar Gramm soll. Wen ich ein leichtes Rad will kauf ich eh kein Banshee.

Auch die Ausfallenden, Achsen und Dämpferbolzen sind imho nicht besser geworden von 15 -> heute. Leider. Das war der Hauptgrund warum ich nochmal ein "altes" 16er Prime gebraucht gekauft und aufgebaut habe.

@md82 : Gut das dir nicht mehr passiert ist. Gute Besserung! Ich würde mich damit mal an Bernhard wenden. ich finde so kapital darf ein Rahmen nicht brechen.


----------



## pAn1c (18. November 2018)

War heute auch noch mal unterwegs, das schöne Wetter ausnutzen.

Dabei sind ein paar Fotos zustande gekommen.


----------



## trailterror (18. November 2018)

@md82

Warum haste egtl. das Bild rausgenommen?


----------



## md82 (18. November 2018)

sb9999 schrieb:


> @md82 : Gut das dir nicht mehr passiert ist. Gute Besserung! Ich würde mich damit mal an Bernhard wenden. ich finde so kapital darf ein Rahmen nicht brechen.



Selbstverständlich habe ich dem Bernhard schon eine Email geschrieben und hoffe auf eine (wie ich von anderen schon gehört habe) einfache Abwicklung. 



trailterror schrieb:


> @md82
> 
> Warum haste egtl. das Bild rausgenommen?



Ich möchte nicht, das der Eindruck entsteht, das ich irgendwie jetzt einen kritischen Post los trete (Hateposting) oder sonstiges negatives damit bezwecken möchte. Klar ist es ärgerlich aber nun mal passiert. Ist aber nur Material... ;-)


----------



## Kharma (19. November 2018)

Kritischer Post = Hateposting???
Interessante Entwicklung, die Kritik heutzutage so durchmacht. Dein Text macht doch den Unterschied und nicht das Bild.

Das Bild würde ich drin lassen, einfach um anderen Spitti-Besitzer*innen die Chance zu geben dieselbe Stelle im Auge zu behalten.
Da gehen mir die Fahrer vor der Industrie.
"Ist aber nur Material..." dass deine Gesundheit negativ beeinflusst hat.
Aber gut, meine Meinung halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md82 (19. November 2018)

Kharma schrieb:


> Kritischer Post = Hateposting???
> Interessante Entwicklung, die Kritik heutzutage so durchmacht. Dein Text macht doch den Unterschied und nicht das Bild.
> 
> Das Bild würde ich drin lassen, einfach um anderen Spitti-Besitzer*innen die Chance zu geben dieselbe Stelle im Auge zu behalten.
> ...



Ich hab die Bilder mal wieder eingefügt. Wie gesagt, möchte damit weder Banshee schlecht machen, noch irgendwas kritisch darstellen.

Das "Ist nur Material..." bitte auch nicht falsch verstehen; das war eher so gemeint "Ist auch nur ein Fahrrad, davon geht die Welt nicht unter " ;-)


----------



## jammerlappen (19. November 2018)

Von mir auch gute Besserung. Ist das aus heiterem Himmel passiert, oder hattest du an der Stelle einen Vorschaden wie eine Delle oder so?


----------



## Dakeyras (19. November 2018)

md82 schrieb:


> RIP Spitfire.
> Gestern, nach einem ca. 30cm hohen Kicker, hat mein Spitti bei der Landung, wörtlich, die Grätsche gemacht. Abgesehen davon das ich mir die Lendenwirbel gestaucht habe und ein paar schrammen, gibt es halt "nur" den Materialschaden. nun ist es sehr "low, long and slag"....leider
> Anhang anzeigen 796787 Anhang anzeigen 796788



Krass! 

Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall auch von mir. Gut  dass das noch verhältnismäßig glimpflich ausgegangen ist. Da kann noch viel mehr passieren... 

Danke fürs posten. Werd heute abend gleich mal meinen Rahmen inspizieren ...


----------



## Jussi (19. November 2018)

Ja heftig!
So hab ich noch keinen Banshee Rahmen brechen gesehen.
Würde auch mal behaupten das dies ein Einzelfall ist.
Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und lass mal hören was Banshee dazu sagt.


----------



## md82 (19. November 2018)

Wie oben bereits steht, war es ein ca 30cm höher Kicker, mehr nicht .die Geschwindigkeit in dem Abschnitt, sind zwischen 15-20kmh, weil kaum Gefälle.

Da ich das Bike nach jedem Ride sauber mache, ist mir nichts dergleichen aufgefallen.


----------



## Rider005 (25. November 2018)

Falls wer an einem Rahmenset Banshee Prime(schwarz) XL Bj.2016 + Rock Shock Monarch+ Rock Shox Reverb interesse hat, ich verkaufe mein Rahmenset, weil ich mir gerne einen Rahmen mit 150mm aufbauen möcht.


----------



## maniac66 (9. Dezember 2018)

Mal schnell ein schlechtes Handybild bei schlechten Wetter, wei's so schön passt  Ride on


----------



## Frorider86 (10. Dezember 2018)

Immer wieder schicke Räder hier 

Ich suche aktuell einen Spitfire Rahmen in Größe S für meine bessere Hälfte.
Wenn wer einen Kennt, der einen Kennt oder selbst einen gebrauchten im Angebot hat...immer her mit den Infos


----------



## Kryten (14. Dezember 2018)

Mein neuer Aufbau...


----------



## 2 wheel drive (14. Dezember 2018)

Kryten schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 804720 Anhang anzeigen 804721 Anhang anzeigen 804722 Anhang anzeigen 804723 Mein neuer Aufbau...



Sehr sehr geil, sieht saustark aus! Würd ich gern mal live sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb9999 (14. Dezember 2018)

Oh! Das ist schick & da hat jemand arbeit investiert. Gerade das schwarze Heck find ich klasse.
Eizig diese Schlauchwickellösung an der Kettenstrebe sieht einfach immer sch... aus im Vergleich zu ner schön zugeschnittenen Lage slapper tape.


----------



## jammerlappen (14. Dezember 2018)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Oh! Das ist schick & da hat jemand arbeit investiert. Gerade das schwarze Heck find ich klasse.
> Eizig diese Schlauchwickellösung an der Kettenstrebe sieht einfach immer sch... aus im Vergleich zu ner schön zugeschnittenen Lage slapper tape.


Die ist aber nie so leise... (weiss ich, weil ich mittlerweile Schlauch um Slappertape wickel.)


----------



## Braitax (14. Dezember 2018)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Oh! Das ist schick & da hat jemand arbeit investiert. Gerade das schwarze Heck find ich klasse.
> Eizig diese Schlauchwickellösung an der Kettenstrebe sieht einfach immer sch... aus im Vergleich zu ner schön zugeschnittenen Lage slapper tape.



Meiner Meinung nach ist das doch Slapper Tape. Er hat das doch nur verfeinert mit den Streifen / Wellen.


----------



## sb9999 (14. Dezember 2018)

Dann find ich es doch geil!    Aber was macht dann der Kabelbinder da dran?


----------



## Kryten (14. Dezember 2018)

stimmt, ist Slapper Tape... hab schiss, dass sich das trotzdem löst... hab noch keine Erfahrung damit... hält das auch gut ohne?


----------



## Kryten (14. Dezember 2018)

ach ja... Danke für das positive Feedback... bin gespannt wie es sich fährt... hatte das Rune vor ein paar Jahren... war schon geil aber eben nicht spritzig genug... hoffe das ändert sich mit dem Spitty


----------



## sb9999 (15. Dezember 2018)

Kryten schrieb:


> stimmt, ist Slapper Tape... hab schiss, dass sich das trotzdem löst... hab noch keine Erfahrung damit... hält das auch gut ohne?



Das hält problemlos ohne wenn du es warm, trocken und mit Druck verarbeitest. Und das obwohl ich immer nur nen doppelten Streifen aufklebe - auf die Idee es zu wickeln bin ich bisher nie gekommen.

Hier kannst du es erahnen - man sieht es halt geplant nicht.


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Dezember 2018)

Spitty auf großem Fuß und unter Strom  

Die 2.6er Spezies sind ganz schön fett...


----------



## DC. (16. Dezember 2018)

sieht ganz schön aufgeblasen aus ;-)
29" im spitty würd mich aber mal reizen. mit einer 140er gabel sollte es vorn ohne geometrieveränderung gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (16. Dezember 2018)

Hinten passt keine Briefmarke mehr. 29 vorne fährt jemand im Deister.


----------



## freetourer (16. Dezember 2018)

DC. schrieb:


> sieht ganz schön aufgeblasen aus ;-)
> 29" im spitty würd mich aber mal reizen. mit einer 140er gabel sollte es vorn ohne geometrieveränderung gehen



Da wird das Tretlager aber ganz schön hochkommen.

Was spricht gegen das Prime?


----------



## DC. (16. Dezember 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Da wird das Tretlager aber ganz schön hochkommen.
> 
> Was spricht gegen das Prime?



nur zum "mal eben ausprobieren" kauf ich mir kein neues radl ;-).
und bei einer 140er Gabel sollte das gehn. evtl probier ich das mal aus.


----------



## Stompy (26. Dezember 2018)

Kleine Weihnachtsrunde bei herrlichem Winter Wetter. Das Gelände unterfordert das Prime ein bisschen, aber Spaß macht es dennoch.


----------



## ratz90 (27. Dezember 2018)

Da es hier wieder größtenteils schneefrei ist, konnte ich mein Neues auch schon ausgiebig testen


----------



## leidermeier (28. Dezember 2018)

Hello 
Hat zufällig jemand Ausfallenden (neues Modell) in  148x12 long abzugeben? 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ketis (1. Januar 2019)

md82 schrieb:


> RIP Spitfire.
> Gestern, nach einem ca. 30cm hohen Kicker, hat mein Spitti bei der Landung, wörtlich, die Grätsche gemacht. Abgesehen davon das ich mir die Lendenwirbel gestaucht habe und ein paar schrammen, gibt es halt "nur" den Materialschaden. nun ist es sehr "low, long and slag"....leider
> Anhang anzeigen 796787 Anhang anzeigen 796788


Ich hoffe deine Verletzungen sind verheilt.

Mich würde dennoch sehr interessieren wie dein Fall gehandhabt wird/wurde?


----------



## md82 (2. Januar 2019)

ketis schrieb:


> Ich hoffe deine Verletzungen sind verheilt.
> 
> Mich würde dennoch sehr interessieren wie dein Fall gehandhabt wird/wurde?



Moin und frohes neues Jahr. 

Also die Stauchubg der Wirbel im Lendenbereich ist fast komplett erledigt.

Die Abwicklung läuft noch. Laut letzter Mail vom 13.12.18 sollte ein neuer Rahmen im Laufe der nächsten Woche rein kommen und dann direkt zu mir. Seit dem habe ich nichts mehr gehört. Bedingt durch eine Grippe die mich immer noch hart anschlägt, juckt es mich aber auch gerade nicht wann der Rahmen kommt. Habe mir zwischenzeitlich schon einen neuen gekauft, da ich ja weiter fahren wollte. Hatte anfangs aber auch nicht damit gerechnet das die Abwicklung so lange dauern wird. Erstkontakt per Mail von mir war am 18.11.18, also gute 6 Wochen. Ist das lang oder normal oder kurz? Keine Ahnung!

Kannte bisher nur die Garantieabwicklung von Trek über Lucky Bike und da war eigentlich immer alles in ein bis zwei Wochen erledigt. Trek ist aber auch etwas größer, als Banshee.


----------



## Dakeyras (6. Januar 2019)

Am Donnerstag war noch alles schön gefroren.... 










... Und heute nur noch Schlamm und Matsch ... 










Schnee wäre mal cool ...


----------



## freetourer (6. Januar 2019)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag war noch alles schön gefroren....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superschönes Spitty.
Irgendwie will mir speziell zu der Rahmenfarbe das Kashima gut gefallen


----------



## Dakeyras (6. Januar 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Superschönes Spitty.
> Irgendwie will mir speziell zu der Rahmenfarbe das Kashima gut gefallen



Danke. Hatte am Anfang etwas Bedenken, dass man die Farbe irgendwann über hat, ist bisher aber nicht der Fall. 

Leider ist der Lack etwas empfindlich. Hat schon ein paar Schrammen weg. Da ist mattschwarz elox deutlich pflegeleichter. (das letzte bike war mattschwarz, es musste auf jeden Fall mal Farbe her) 

Wenns irgendwann zu viele Schrammen hat,  geht's vielleicht mal zum Pulvern. (mir schwebt da irgendwie entlacken, Bürsten und dann was transparentes zb von prismatic powders vor. 
) 

Vg
Georg


----------



## Dakeyras (10. Januar 2019)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Schnee wäre mal cool ...



Geht doch...











Taut leider schon wieder...


----------



## trailterror (10. Januar 2019)

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/review-banshee-legend-29.html


----------



## md82 (10. Januar 2019)

Falls jemand nen Prime Rahmen sucht, ich verkaufe einen: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1215295-banshee-prime-rahmen-29-135mm-gr-l-my18-neu


----------



## Jan-S. (13. Januar 2019)

Neue Kappen für die mt5, geil das magura auch diese Farbe hat!


----------



## jim_morrison (15. Januar 2019)

So, hier mal ein erstes Bild von meinem Rune (Da steht das Bike noch beim Händler):



 
Heute ist das Paket bei mir angekommen und heute Abend wird es ausgepackt..
Gefällts euch? Weitere Bilder folgen dann, wenn das Bike fertig aufgebaut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seebl (15. Januar 2019)

Viel Spaß damit, ich mag es dezenter! 
Gibt es beim Rune keine MRP?


----------



## jim_morrison (15. Januar 2019)

Danke.. 
Doch wenn du es bei Banshee Deutschland bestellst schon. In der Schweiz habe ich es mit einer Lyrik bekommen, was mir ehrlich gesagt sogar lieber ist. Bremsen habe ich auch gleich tauschen lassen (neu Shimano Zee statt Sram Guide).


----------



## _stalker_ (17. Januar 2019)

Seebl schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit, ich mag es dezenter!



Geht mir auch so!

Die Felgenaufkleber machen das Rad total unruhig und die Reifenschrift könnte ggf. auch geschwärzt werden...dann passt alles


----------



## jim_morrison (17. Januar 2019)




----------



## jim_morrison (19. Januar 2019)

So, erste Individualisierungen erledigt..


----------



## limbokoenig (20. Januar 2019)

Und ich hab mich immer schon gefragt wer die Dinger kauft


----------



## pAn1c (21. Januar 2019)

limbokoenig schrieb:


> Und ich hab mich immer schon gefragt wer die Dinger kauft



Die mit ohne den schwarzen, langweiligen Rädern!


----------



## Gerrit (27. Januar 2019)

3M Gravel Resistant Film. Passt sich mit Heißluft hervorragend der Kontur an und sieht sehr viel besser aus, als dieses Gewickel


----------



## gakul (4. Februar 2019)

Moin allerseits! 
Falls jemand ein Prime 2016 in XL sucht, steht meins zum Verkauf: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1224548-banshee-prime-29-xl-2016

Gruß, Luka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (4. Februar 2019)

Hier mal erste Bilder ausserhalb der Werkstatt...
Gruss Jim


----------



## DrMud (6. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
hab mir gerade ein Prime bestellt  Dank euren zahlreichen Bildern ist mir die Entscheidung leicht gefallen, allerdings hat die Farbwahl etwas gedauert - das Orange hat es mir angetan aber gibt es leider nicht mehr, vergriffen! Jetzt wird es halt ein schwarzen Ninja 

Fotos folgen natürlich ..


----------



## 2 wheel drive (6. Februar 2019)

Schwarz geht immer


----------



## md82 (6. Februar 2019)

Hätte noch einen nagelneuen Rahmen in schwarz übrig, falls jemand möchte?!


----------



## pAn1c (6. Februar 2019)

DrMud schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hab mir gerade ein Prime bestellt  Dank euren zahlreichen Bildern ist mir die Entscheidung leicht gefallen, allerdings hat die Farbwahl etwas gedauert - das Orange hat es mir angetan aber gibt es leider nicht mehr, vergriffen! Jetzt wird es halt ein schwarzen Ninja
> 
> Fotos folgen natürlich ..





 

Das Orange meinst du?


----------



## DrMud (8. Februar 2019)

Mittwoch bestellt, heute eingetroffen und zusammen geschraubt, das Prime ist echt schnell 

... und sieht hammer aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --HANK-- (11. Februar 2019)

Ready for rumble 2019 ❤️


----------



## MK_79 (11. Februar 2019)

--HANK-- schrieb:


> Ready for rumble 2019 ❤️
> 
> 
> Sehr cleaner Aufbau


----------



## FelixB (24. Februar 2019)

Felgendecals kommen noch ab, evtl eine neue (längere Sattelstütze) und vorne ein breiterer Reifen, sonst absolut glücklich


----------



## jim_morrison (25. Februar 2019)

So Leute, mein Bike ist nun definitiv eingeweiht.. 


 

Der Schnee ist zwar noch allgegenwärtig, doch einige Trails sind bereits davon befreit und gut fahrbar...



 

Das Bike bereitet eine Riesenfreude auf den hiesigen Hometrails...



 

Und zu guter letzt noch ein paar Videoeindrücke:






Gruss Jim


----------



## DrMud (26. Februar 2019)

Steht dir gut :!


----------



## Jussi (27. Februar 2019)

Ländle in Vorarlberg?


----------



## frittenullnull (27. Februar 2019)

leider weng unscharf das ganze 
hatte gestern aber so spaß auf dem trail, dass ich mal ein bild vom bike machen musste.
nach anfänglicher kurzer umgewöhnung fühl ich mich mittlerweile auf dem prime sehr sehr wohl – der grip in kurven und der speed in anliegern begeistert mich total! da man auf dem bild nicht alles gut erkennen kann:

Was neu ist:

Yari mit MST Kartusche
One Up Dropper 170mm
One Up Comp Pedale
Huber Bushings
Rental Fathbar Lite 35
Renthal Apex 50mm
paar goldene Schrauben in Titan
Was noch folgt:

30er boost Melon Kettenblatt (schwarz)
e*thirteen TRS+ Kassette
KMC Kette X11EL (schwarz oder gold)
Gewicht bin ich nun so bei 14,5 - 14,6 kg. Ist für mich in XL und der Bereifung voll ok.


----------



## FastFabi93 (27. Februar 2019)

Welche Innenbreite haben denn die Felgen ? Wie siehts hinten mit der Reifenfreiheit aus ?

Ich würde den Kaiser auch gerne hinten fahren, aber keines meiner Räder hat dafür genug Reifenfreiheit ...


----------



## frittenullnull (27. Februar 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Welche Innenbreite haben denn die Felgen ? Wie siehts hinten mit der Reifenfreiheit aus ?
> 
> Ich würde den Kaiser auch gerne hinten fahren, aber keines meiner Räder hat dafür genug Reifenfreiheit ...


Felgen sind die Newmen Evolution SL A.30 mit 30 mm Innenmaß. Ist vom Platz jetzt nicht massig aber auf jeden Fall noch ausreichend


----------



## jim_morrison (27. Februar 2019)

DrMud schrieb:


> Steht dir gut :!



Danke...



Jussi schrieb:


> Ländle in Vorarlberg?



Nein Liechtenstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (28. Februar 2019)

Gestern war wieder eine kleine Feierabendtour fällig...
Muss schon sagen, das Rune macht mit jeder Tour mehr Spass und das Vertrauen wird immer grösser.. 
Gruss Jim


----------



## limbokoenig (2. März 2019)

Neueste Ausbaustufe:





- diverse bunte Anbauteile gegen schwarze getauscht
- Gabel von 160mm auf 150mm umgebaut
- ergon Griffe
- neue decals
- monarch gegen topaz getauscht

Super zufrieden so wie es jetzt ist


----------



## Gerrit (3. März 2019)

limbokoenig schrieb:


> - monarch gegen topaz getauscht
> 
> Super zufrieden so wie es jetzt ist



Wie verhält sich dein Topaz? Merkst du einen Unterschied zwischen Open und Medium?

Mein (nagelneuer) Topaz ging direkt zu Cosmicsports, weil absolut kein Unterschied zwischen den drei Positionen feststellbar war. Jetzt habe ich ihn zurück, zumindest "Firm" funktioniert nun. 
Zwischen "Open" und "Medium" nach wie vor kein Unterschied


----------



## _stalker_ (3. März 2019)

Heute bisschen durch die Gegend geschlittert.
Hatte schon ganz vergessen, wie viel Spass der Schlitten macht


----------



## jim_morrison (3. März 2019)

Hi Leute..
Heute gabs wieder eine geile Tour mit coolen Singletracks und herrlichem Ausblick:




 


 


 


 

Hier noch das Video dazu:






Gruss Jim


----------



## JDEM (2. April 2019)

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2369924?in=potdPool

Das Banshee sieht man nicht so gut, würde mich aber trotzdem über ein paar Sternchen freuen! Danke


----------



## Braitax (21. April 2019)

Bisschen still hier geworden, gerade in Finale unterwegs


----------



## jim_morrison (21. April 2019)

Stimmt, deshalb auch mal wieder was von mir...


----------



## Frorider86 (27. April 2019)

BiPa Hüwa 



Foto von TobbiH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (2. Mai 2019)

Hi Leute
gestern war wider mal Rune-Time! 
Hier ein Video der gestrigen Abfahrt:






Das Rune ist echt eine Spassmaschine für alle Fälle! 



 

 


Gruss Jim


----------



## WOli (2. Mai 2019)

War letzten Sommer


----------



## Gap______Jumper (12. Mai 2019)

Habe jetzt auch eine Rune auf dem Trail. Die Trails rund um Riva machen damit richtig Laune!


----------



## Felger (14. Mai 2019)

Braitax schrieb:


> Bisschen still hier geworden, gerade in Finale unterwegs
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 853024
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 853025



zur ähnlichen Zeit in Final...



Oldi (2014er) mit Angleset, etwas zu weicher Feder und falschen Reifen 

am nächsten Tag war alles besser. 50lbs mehr und DHRII/Agressor mit DD 
ich mag das Rune einfach

Leider die falsche Gabel - die Metric war krank  aber Yari mit AWK und MST macht auch Laune

bin aktuell kurz davor nochmal die 29/27,5 Kombi aufzubauen (Foto aus 3/2017)



hat sich damals nicht so falsch angefühlt (160mm Pike) - und ist ja jetzt Mode 
sonst noch wer Erfahrungen mit 29/7,5er


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Mai 2019)

@Felger
Ich bin gerade am Überlegen nicht auch 29 vorne ins Rune zu geben. Problem ist, dass ich dann meine Lieblingsgabel nicht mehr fahren kann *g*

Hast du mit 29 Zoll auch ein Angleset verwendet? Ich hätte eine 36er Fox Factory Fit4 daheim herum liegen. Derzeit auf 120mm getravelled. Die ginge für 29 Zoll... hmmmm hab aber derzeit nur 26er Laufräder. 29 und 26...? pfuh!!!!


----------



## Jussi (14. Mai 2019)

Lass es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (14. Mai 2019)

Ich denke auch dass es mit 27,5 und Speci 2.6ern schon gut genug rollen und grippen würde.


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. Mai 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich denke auch dass es mit 27,5 und Speci 2.6ern schon gut genug rollen und grippen würde.



Hm, ja, ich müsste einmal einen 27,5er LRS besorgen. Der Unterschied von Rune 26" zum Phantom 29" ist bergab echt enorm. Das Rune ist bergab echt sehr schlecht rollend am Trail. Das wusste ich im Vergleich schon immer, aber es war mir egal. Inzwischen stört es mich. Ob aber 27,5er Laufräder schon so viel ausmachen...bezweifle ich irgendwie. Aber ein Test muss her! 

Nachdem ich mich inzwischen so extrem an das Phantom gewöhnt habe, tue ich mir mit dem Rune bergab inzwischen schwer. ich schiebe es bei schnellen und recht groben Strecken auf den kurzen Hinterbau. ic bin bei schnelleren Richtungswechseln oft mit dem Schwerpunkt zu weit hinten mit dem Rune. Das war früher egal, aber je mehr ich das Phantom verwende, desto schlampiger werde ich am Rune wohl.

Geo Unterschiede:

Phantom vs Rune
Laufräder: 29 vs 26
Kettenstreben: 44.5cm vs 43.0cm
Lenkwinkel: 65.5° vs 64° (120mm vs 170mm Gabel. -2 vs -1 Grad Winkelsteuersatz)

Ich baue diese Woche ins Phantom die 650er Ausfallenden ein, damit der Hinterbau länger wird. Dadurch wird es dem Phantom ähnlicher und wohl etwas ausbalancierter. Außerdem wechsle ich vom High auf das Neutral Setting (ich habe 3 Positionen). Wenn das noch nicht reicht, travel ich die gabel auf 160mm stat 170mm. Ich will so eine feine ausgewogene Position am Rad haben wie beim Phantom. Mit den langen Ausfallenden könnte das aber schon klappen, denke ich.


----------



## Felger (15. Mai 2019)

von den 2,6er bin ich wieder weg. mehr als 2,5er Maxxis (was ja nicht sooo riesig ist) mag ich nicht mehr. Speziell der Butcher driftet beim bremsen wild umher. für hinten evtl noch ok aber vorne mag ich das nicht. hab da teils bei steilen Sachen mit hart anbremsen die gewünschten Linien nicht getroffen. in moderaten Gelände war es gut - von dem her hab ich es zu spät herausgefunden 

@GrazerTourer das war noch ohne Angleset. Seit Angleset habe ich auch auf Neutral umgebaut

@Jussi warum? vorne stört mich 29 nicht und ich mag das überollverhalten schon


----------



## trailterror (15. Mai 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Der Unterschied von Rune 26" zum Phantom 29" ist bergab echt enorm. Das Rune ist bergab echt sehr schlecht rollend am Trail.



Klar rollt das 29er besser...es lupft sich aber behäbiger. Auch ein grosses rad (nur vorn) macht das rad behäbiger...

Da muss man denk ich abwägen was einem wichtiger ist...


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. Mai 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Klar rollt das 29er besser...es lupft sich aber behäbiger. Auch ein grosses rad (nur vorn) macht das rad behäbiger...
> 
> Da muss man denk ich abwägen was einem wichtiger ist...


Kommt mMn auf das Fahrwerk drauf an. 

Ich hab den Vergleich Rune vs Phantom vs Trailfox.

Das Phantom ist natürlich aufgrund des Fahrwerks sehr sehr wendig, lupfig, agil zu fahren. Trotz schwerer Reifen.
Das Trailfox hat weniger von dem Charakter aber hat noch sehr viel von einem agilen AM Bike (nicht vom fahrwerk her - das ist definitiv KAtegorie Enduro).
Das Rune in meiner jetzigen Konfiguration (1,3kg Vorderreifen, 1kg Hinterreifen, Stahlfederfahrwerk), ist da eine ganz andere Liga. Hauptproblem für mich (durch die Umgewöhnung weil ich viel Phantom fahre), ist aber der Schwerpunkt. Das Phantom kriege ich bei Wurzeln unsw deutic höher in die Luft ls das Rune etc. Das Rune klebt am Boden, ist natürlich sehr schnell, aber auch wesentlich empfindlicher wenn man einmal zu weit nach hinten kommt mit dem Schwerpunkt. Die Umstellung zwischen den beiden Rädern ist mir inzwischen zu groß. Wenn das Rune das Hauptbike ist, ist das anders. Ans Phantom gewöhnst dich sofort. An mein Rune nicht.


----------



## jammerlappen (15. Mai 2019)

Ich finde den Unterschied zwischen den 27,5 2.6ern und 26" riesig vom Rollen im holprigen Gelände. Butcher finde ich bisher den besten Reifen, den ich hatte. Aber die Reifenvorlieben machen den Kohl nicht fett.


----------



## jammerlappen (15. Mai 2019)

Bei rcz gibt es brauchbare 27,5er LRS für bummelig 200€. Da kann man auch mal ein Experiment starten...


----------



## Cirest (19. Mai 2019)

*bin auf der Suche nach nem Banshee Prime Rahmen 2015 ....gut erhalten, Medium*


----------



## Deleted 195305 (20. Mai 2019)




----------



## Deleted 195305 (20. Mai 2019)

Wiederholungstäter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (20. Mai 2019)

Cirest schrieb:


> *bin auf der Suche nach nem Banshee Prime Rahmen 2015 ....gut erhalten*



ich glaub die Rahmengröße wäre interessant für die betreffenden.


----------



## Cirest (20. Mai 2019)

grey schrieb:


> ich glaub die Rahmengröße wäre interessant für die betreffenden.


Danke dir, Medium!


----------



## ONE78 (25. Mai 2019)




----------



## seppkell (28. Mai 2019)

Banshee Prime Rahmengröße L


----------



## jim_morrison (18. Juni 2019)

Hi,
Hier mal das Video zu meinem ersten Bikepark Besuch mit meinem Rune..





War echt ein geiler Tag mit diesem Bike. Leider gab es einen kleinen Dämpfer, als ein Vollhorst dachte, es wäre klug an einer nicht ganz leichten Stelle zu überholen... Aber seht selbst... 
Gruss Jim


----------



## GuyGood (18. Juni 2019)

Hmm, schade dass du die ganzen spaßigen Features umfährst. Und man sieht ja im Video auch nicht wie lange er schon hinter dir her fährt. Und ob er eventuell sogar schon gerufen hatte und du es nicht gehört hast? Dann wirkt es eben auch so, als würdest du mit Absicht die "langsame" Linie wählen, um ihn vorbeizulassen. Aber wie dem auch sei, unglücklich gelaufen aber zum Glück nix schlimmes passiert  Und thx für das Video, sieht nach ner spaßigen Strecke aus!


----------



## jim_morrison (18. Juni 2019)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Hmm, schade dass du die ganzen spaßigen Features umfährst. Und man sieht ja im Video auch nicht wie lange er schon hinter dir her fährt. Und ob er eventuell sogar schon gerufen hatte und du es nicht gehört hast? Dann wirkt es eben auch so, als würdest du mit Absicht die "langsame" Linie wählen, um ihn vorbeizulassen. Aber wie dem auch sei, unglücklich gelaufen aber zum Glück nix schlimmes passiert  Und thx für das Video, sieht nach ner spaßigen Strecke aus!



Spassig ist sie auf jedenfall.. Bin diese Strecke an diesem Tag zum ersten mal gefahren und wollte darum nicht gleich zu viel riskieren, deshalb bin ich nicht über all die Sprünge rüber.
Naja der Typ kann höchstens 1 min nachgefahren sein. Und gerufen hat er sicher nicht. Ich verstehe auch nicht warum er an dieser Stelle überholen wollte, denn nach dieser Stelle kommt nichts, wo man Tempo mitnehmen muss. Zudem kommen nur noch die zwei langsamen Kurven, die nach dem Sturz im Video kommen. Es macht also null Sinn da etwas zu riskieren. Und wenn er wirklich hätte überholen sollen, hätte er viel schneller sein müssen, sonst hätte es auf jedenfall gekracht. Zudem bin nicht ich verantwortlich, was hinter mir passiert, sondern der Nachfahrende. Und soo langsam waren wir auch nicht unterwegs, dass man diese paar Meter nicht hinter uns hätte bleiben können. Wollte halt mal eine andere Linie probieren als bei der Abfahrt zuvor..


----------



## Jussi (21. Juni 2019)

Welcher Bikepark ist das?
Und warum Rucksack im Bikepark


----------



## fabination (21. Juni 2019)

Mein Banshee Prime in Rahmengröße L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (21. Juni 2019)

Jussi schrieb:


> Welcher Bikepark ist das?
> Und warum Rucksack im Bikepark


Rückenprotektor?


----------



## jim_morrison (21. Juni 2019)

Das ist der Bikepark Brambrüesch in Chur (Schweiz).
Den Rucksack hatte ich nur an, weil es die letzte Abfahrt war auf dem Nachhauseweg. Sonst ist er jeweils oben geblieben. Hatte eine Veste an mit Protektoren drin. 
Der Bikepark ist echt ein Besuch wert. Zwar nicht gross, aber er hat es in sich..


----------



## Jussi (22. Juni 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> Rückenprotektor?



Dafür gibt es Westen, mit Rucksack fahren ist unbequem!


----------



## Kharma (22. Juni 2019)

Jussi schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es Westen, mit Rucksack fahren ist unbequem!


----------



## Jussi (22. Juni 2019)

@Kharma 
Das denk ich mir auch wenn ich Leute mit Rucksack im Bikepark sehe, aber egal macht wie ihr wollt!


----------



## Nd-60 (22. Juni 2019)

Jussi schrieb:


> @Kharma
> Das denk ich mir auch wenn ich Leute mit Rucksack im Bikepark sehe, aber egal macht wie ihr wollt!



Wieso soll man sich wegen 2...3 Tagen im Jahr gleich eine SafetyJacket kaufen? Nicht jeder geht ständig in den Park. Ob das jetzt sicherer ist, lass ich außen vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (22. Juni 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> Wieso soll man sich wegen 2...3 Tagen im Jahr gleich eine SaftyJacket kaufen? Nicht jeder geht ständig in den Park. Ob das jetzt sicherer ist, lass ich außen vor.



+1

Und anderen vorschreiben was sie tragen sollten oder was für sie unbequem ist ..... Merkwürdig.


----------



## hardtails (22. Juni 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Bin diese Strecke an diesem Tag zum ersten mal gefahren





jim_morrison schrieb:


> Wollte halt mal eine andere Linie probieren als bei der Abfahrt zuvor..



Ahja


----------



## grey (22. Juni 2019)

Wenn man sinnerfassend lesen kann, ist das tatsächlich nicht einmal ein Widerspruch.

ist ja kaum mehr an Kleingeistigkeit zu überbieten hier..
[x] unwatch..


----------



## GuyGood (22. Juni 2019)

Was hab ich nur hier losgetreten  Aber kann doch jeder sein (Banshee-)Bike bewegen wie er mag und je nach Rucksackgröße und Füllung ist das def. ein guter Rückenschutz. Und eben, braucht man jetzt keine Safety-Jacket. Finde es jedenfalls cool, dass überhaupt Videos gepostet werden, mein Kommentar bezog sich nur darauf, wie es eventuell für den Hinterfahrenden (Verursacher) hätte wirken können, aber war einfach unglücklich. Wie dem auch sei, macht euch nicht so Stress, postet weiter Videos und Bilder und habt Spaß beim Fahren


----------



## Jussi (22. Juni 2019)

Scheint wohl am Wetter zu liegen, ziemlich warm heute...

Naja, jedenfalls schreibe ich niemand was vor, unterstelle niemand was für ihn unbequem ist, und der Sicherheitsaspekt kommt auch nicht von mir. Soll jeder machen wie er will, aber das kommt tatsächlich von mir


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Juni 2019)

Jussi schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es Westen, mit Rucksack fahren ist unbequem!


Ich fahre lieber mit einem guten Rucksack als mit Weste.  was nun? _ggg_

Für mich macht es keinen Unterschied, ob ich im Bikepark bin oder selbst rauf trete und dann ggf gesperrte Strecken runter fahre.nachdem ich bei keiner Tour die Weste anhabe, mache ich das im Park auch nur selten. Ich bin das ni ht gewohnt und fahre ungern damit. Stürzen mag ich sowohl im Park als auch auf anderen Trails nicht. Das Risiko ist für mich das selbe. Wozu also was anders machen?


----------



## Felger (24. Juni 2019)

... Edit sagt mist


----------



## teatimetom (27. Juni 2019)

Falls jemand ein Prime in gebraucht, Größe Large, Modell 2017, Farbe Orange,  gefahren und abgeklebt suchen sollte - gebe meines ab 
Das Rad war mit Folie abgelebt - ansonsten gibt es ein paar Macken im Lack aber die Räder sind ja zum fahren da.

Habe auf ein Xl Prime gewechselt, somit mein drittes Prime. Ein gutes Rad.





						Enduro Rahmen: 405 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Enduro Rahmen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 405 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Achja, damit ich das Thema des Threads nicht verletze! Ein Bild vom neuen!


----------



## metalmatrix (28. Juni 2019)

Prime 2017 XL 27,5+/29"
Provisorisch aufgebaut...


----------



## jim_morrison (7. Juli 2019)

Hi
Am Samstag gabs mal wieder eine schnelle Runde auf einem Hometrail:




Ging ziemlich gut dieses Mal. Das Rune macht einfach Spass ohne Ende..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxbl (25. Juli 2019)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinen Amp, sind ja hier im Forum relativ selten


----------



## gakul (27. Juli 2019)

Endlich wieder ein Banshee zu Hause. Mein Paradox XL, frisch aufgebaut.  Danke an @everyday26 für die gute Beratung und schnelle Lieferung.


----------



## 2 wheel drive (27. Juli 2019)

LukaG schrieb:


> Endlich wieder ein Banshee zu Hause. Mein Paradox XL, frisch aufgebaut.  Danke an @everyday26 für die gute Beratung und schnelle Lieferung.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 890162



Sehr sehr geil!!


----------



## BrotherMo (27. Juli 2019)

Gefällt!


----------



## gakul (28. Juli 2019)

Danke. Fährt sich super!


----------



## frittenullnull (29. Juli 2019)

mein prime dieses jahr nach der schnitzeljagd 
mittlerweile habe ich die gabel noch von 150 auf 160mm getravelt – bin mit dem bike aktuell wirklich sehr sehr happy!
vielleicht mal noch mit dem dämpfer rumspielen. den monarch anpassen lassen oder gleich ein CC DB barrel air IL?


----------



## Deleted 195305 (27. September 2019)

Fahrräder, die auf Bäume starren.


----------



## bun (4. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Nd-60 (4. Oktober 2019)

bun schrieb:


> [Bild]



bitte noch von der Seite. Welche Rahmengröße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bun (4. Oktober 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> bitte noch von der Seite. Welche Rahmengröße?





Rahmengröße "m"


----------



## Nd-60 (4. Oktober 2019)

Die Farbkombination ist echt schön, auch wenn es in M etwas gestaucht aussieht. Nur die Sattelklemme gehört glaube ich anders herum, zumind bei meinem Rahmen ('14) ist der Schlitz an der Vorderseite.


----------



## bun (4. Oktober 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> Die Farbkombination ist echt schön, auch wenn es in M etwas gestaucht aussieht. Nur die Sattelklemme gehört glaube ich anders herum, zumind bei meinem Rahmen ('14) ist der Schlitz an der Vorderseite.


Mit dem gestaucht gebe ich dir recht, da verzerrt die Kamera ein bisschen, sieht in natura harmonischer aus... Mit der Klemme muss ich tatsächlich mal schauen, is mir beim montieren nicht aufgefallen, danke für den Hinweis!!


----------



## bun (4. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Schwitzefiks (4. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Schwitzefiks (4. Oktober 2019)

Sorry nicht geputzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (5. Oktober 2019)

Schwitzefiks schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 918739


Schönes Bike!!

Hast du den Dämpfer selbst ersetzt oder war der schon drauf? Resp. hast du ev. einen Vergleich zum Monarch Plus bei dem Bike?
Gruss


----------



## Schwitzefiks (5. Oktober 2019)

Der CC DB Air stammt schon aus meinem 2015er Rune und habe ihn beim Service gleich umbauen lassen. Den RS Monarch habe ich auch mal verbaut, bezüglich tourentauglich, aber hat mich nicht überzeugt. Das einzige was ich noch mal ändern werde ist auf die kleine luftkammer wechseln. Es fehlt einfach noch ein ticken mehr Pop.


----------



## Knochie (8. Oktober 2019)

Zu seit langen bin ich Mitleser aber jetzt will ich doch auch mal. Hier meine Runja


----------



## jim_morrison (8. Oktober 2019)

Mein Rune hat am Wochenende etwas Dreck abbekommen:



Und so kam es dazu:


----------



## sb9999 (8. Oktober 2019)

Mein gutes altes Phantömchen im ich mache es mir größer Testmodus (längerer Vorbau, lange + Dropouts, so flach wie möglich).


----------



## metalmatrix (15. November 2019)

Mein Prime V2 XL, aktuell. -1,5° Steuersatz, nach wie vor Mullet (HR 2.8" VR 2.6") Gabel 150mm. Low setting.


----------



## GuyGood (15. November 2019)

Hast du da quasi einen Spritzschutz vor der Trinkflasche?


----------



## metalmatrix (15. November 2019)

Genau, ein Mudguard zurecht geschnitten, passende Löcher gestanzt und mit Kabelbinder an einem 0815 Aluhalter befestigt. Es tut, aber ideal ist es natürlich nicht.


----------



## metalmatrix (15. November 2019)




----------



## frfreshman (18. November 2019)

Phantom XL
(Rahmen mit Dämpfer und Hope Steuersatz zu verkaufen. Ein Jahr und gerade mal 700km jung. Diverse weitere Teile schmücken jetzt ein Hardtail)


Vor der Jungfernfahrt am 24.11.2018:



Ps: ein Spitfire in XL hätte ich auch im Angebot, bzw. vermutlich lasse ich nur eins von beiden gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kryten (5. Dezember 2019)

moin zusammen...

aufgrund eines Achillessehnenanrisses werde ich wohl ein bisschen länger ausser Gefecht sein...

jemand Bock auf ein geiles Spitty?

Partliste auf Anfrage... sind aber nur sehr edle Teile verbaut... unter anderem die Magura 1893... Fox Transfer... Dt Swiss 1501...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (9. Dezember 2019)

Ein Spitti in Finale auf dem Rollercoaster. Habe ihn mir tapfer mit 1000 hm erkämpft. Eine der geilsten Bikeerfahrungen bisher. Echte Achterbahn mit schönen kleinen Sprüngen. Pflichtprogramm.


----------



## Night-Mare (9. Dezember 2019)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 949007
> Anhang anzeigen 949008
> Ein Spitti in Finale auf dem Rollercoaster. Habe ihn mir tapfer mit 1000 hm erkämpft. Eine der geilsten Bikeerfahrungen bisher. Echte Achterbahn mit schönen kleinen Sprüngen. Pflichtprogramm.



Ist das ein aktuelles Bild? Also von den letzten Tagen? Ich frage, weil mich interessieren würde, wie der Zustand der Trails in Finale nach den Unwettern im November ist.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (9. Dezember 2019)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Ist das ein aktuelles Bild? Also von den letzten Tagen? Ich frage, weil mich interessieren würde, wie der Zustand der Trails in Finale nach den Unwettern im November ist.


Bild ist 2 Stunden alt. Bedingungen perfekt. Bin aber den ersten Tag da. 17 Grad. Boden war fest. Es sah auf der Fahrt aus, als wäre das mit den Unwettern eher zwischen Mailand und Genua gewesen. Da standen die Felder unter Wasser. Bike ist sogar noch sauber!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (10. Dezember 2019)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 949007
> Anhang anzeigen 949008
> Ein Spitti in Finale auf dem Rollercoaster. Habe ihn mir tapfer mit 1000 hm erkämpft. Eine der geilsten Bikeerfahrungen bisher. Echte Achterbahn mit schönen kleinen Sprüngen. Pflichtprogramm.



So ein Wetter habe ich in der KW 42 beim Eingang des Rollercoasters nicht einmal gehabt. Immer nur dichter Hochnebel, der einem wie der gemeine Landregen vor die Goggle klatschte. Insofern: Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Dezember 2019)

Heute habe ich nicht eine Wolke gesehen.


----------



## sirios (6. Januar 2020)

So ich melde mich hier dann mal ab. Heute kam mein neuer Rahmen und mein Rune wird nun nach 5 1/2 Jahren durch ein 29er Evil Wreckoning LB ersetzt.

Falls jemand Interesse am Rahmen (ohne Dämpfer!) hat macht mir gerne ein Angebot. Rahmen ist Größe L mit 26er Dropouts. Zustand ist technisch sehr gut. Alle Lager laufen top. Dennoch lege ich nen neuen Satz bei als Ersatz. Der Lack hat übliche Gebrauchsspuren.
Laufräder (park und Tour) wären auch zu haben, beide mit nahezu neuer Bereifung. Gabel wäre auch zu haben


----------



## jim_morrison (6. Januar 2020)

sirios schrieb:


> So ich melde mich hier dann mal ab. Heute kam mein neuer Rahmen und mein Rune wird nun nach 5 1/2 Jahren durch ein 29er Evil Wreckoning LB ersetzt.
> 
> Falls jemand Interesse am Rahmen (ohne Dämpfer!) hat macht mir gerne ein Angebot. Rahmen ist Größe L mit 26er Dropouts. Zustand ist technisch sehr gut. Alle Lager laufen top. Dennoch lege ich nen neuen Satz bei als Ersatz. Der Lack hat übliche Gebrauchsspuren.
> Laufräder (park und Tour) wären auch zu haben, beide mit nahezu neuer Bereifung. Gabel wäre auch zu haben


Geil, kannst dann gern auch mal ein Bild von deinem neuen -hammergeilen- Evil posten.. 
Gruss


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Januar 2020)

sirios schrieb:


> So ich melde mich hier dann mal ab. Heute kam mein neuer Rahmen und mein Rune wird nun nach 5 1/2 Jahren durch ein 29er Evil Wreckoning LB ersetzt.
> 
> Falls jemand Interesse am Rahmen (ohne Dämpfer!) hat macht mir gerne ein Angebot. Rahmen ist Größe L mit 26er Dropouts. Zustand ist technisch sehr gut. Alle Lager laufen top. Dennoch lege ich nen neuen Satz bei als Ersatz. Der Lack hat übliche Gebrauchsspuren.
> Laufräder (park und Tour) wären auch zu haben, beide mit nahezu neuer Bereifung. Gabel wäre auch zu haben



Bist du das so ohne Schutz an der Kettenstrebe vorn gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (6. Januar 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Bist du das so ohne Schutz an der Kettenstrebe vorn gefahren



Nö. Die ist, da wo die Kette anschlagen kann, mit Slapper-Tape angeklebt. Das siehst du hier aus den Perspektiven aber nicht.


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Januar 2020)

Auf jeden Fall ne schöne Ballerbude!


----------



## sirios (12. Januar 2020)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Geil, kannst dann gern auch mal ein Bild von deinem neuen -hammergeilen- Evil posten..
> Gruss



So hier wie gewünscht dann mal zwei Bilder von der heutigen Probefahrt. Müssen noch ein paar Sachen gemacht werden (Schaft, Leitungen, Bremsscheibe vorne, Decals). Fahrgefühl ist MEGA. 29“ und XL Rahmen fühlen sich für mich “gruselig“ vertraut an .


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2020)

Schöne Kiste ! Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## jim_morrison (12. Januar 2020)

sirios schrieb:


> So hier wie gewünscht dann mal zwei Bilder von der heutigen Probefahrt. Müssen noch ein paar Sachen gemacht werden (Schaft, Leitungen, Bremsscheibe vorne, Decals). Fahrgefühl ist MEGA. 29“ und XL Rahmen fühlen sich für mich “gruselig“ vertraut an .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 963755
> Anhang anzeigen 963756


Geile Maschine! Wollte ich eigentlich auch, aber in der Schweiz nicht einfach zu bekommen und dazu leider etwas über meinem Budget. Viel Spass mit diesem Höllengerät!


----------



## bun (5. Februar 2020)

Hier mal mit Anhänger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fixel (7. Februar 2020)

So aufgebaut ist es schon mal, Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Zeit für eine Spazierfahrt finden


----------



## NoStyle (17. Februar 2020)

Fixel schrieb:


> So aufgebaut ist es schon mal ...


Spitfire? In Large?


----------



## Fixel (18. Februar 2020)

Treffer - Versenkt


----------



## NoStyle (18. Februar 2020)

Fixel schrieb:


> Treffer - Versenkt


Gib bei Gelegenheit bitte mal Fahreindrücke ...
Ich versuche dieses Jahr, nach über 3 Jahren Abstinenz, wieder ins Biken einzusteigen. Gerne auch mit dem neuen V3 Spitfire.


----------



## pAn1c (18. Februar 2020)

Banshee Prime XL mit Lyrik und Monarch Plus RC3 Helmchen tuned.


----------



## kopis (23. Februar 2020)




----------



## kopis (23. Februar 2020)

Nach langer Zeit auch wieder dabei ?


----------



## san_andreas (23. Februar 2020)

Sehr schönes Rad !


----------



## kopis (23. Februar 2020)

Danke...finde ich auch ?


----------



## gakul (7. März 2020)

Hab gerade in meinem Bildarchiv gefunden. Prime 2016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (8. März 2020)

Mal das Rune wieder bewegt.


----------



## sneakerzoom (13. März 2020)

Auch hier mal ein Servus aus Bayern mit meinem neuen Prime in Größe L!
VG Max


----------



## san_andreas (13. März 2020)

Sehr geil !


----------



## bolg (3. April 2020)

Auch neues Radel  in L


----------



## Jan-S. (9. April 2020)

Bestes Bike


----------



## Tobiwan (10. April 2020)

Geile Farbe!


----------



## GuyGood (10. April 2020)

Rune V2 2018/19, geputzt und bereit für die Saison


----------



## randy randy (11. April 2020)

Hab mal ins Prime hinten 27,5er rein, wenn man schon die Ausfallenden verstellen kann
Gibts die Ausfallenden eigentlich kürzer?
Würd mich irgendwie reizen.


----------



## Nd-60 (11. April 2020)

Lediglich regular und long. 29 bzw 29+
du hast schon die normalen, würde ich denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randy randy (11. April 2020)

Schad.
Danke für die Auskunft


----------



## ONE78 (11. April 2020)

Also ich glaube es gibt noch kürzere. Früher für die 26“ version.



ich schätze aber das es die nur für 142x12 gibt/gab, also nix mit boost...


----------



## Nd-60 (11. April 2020)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Also ich glaube es gibt noch kürzere. Früher für die 26“ version.
> Anhang anzeigen 1015666
> ich schätze aber das es die nur für 142x12 gibt/gab, also nix mit boost...


Das ist das Gen2 Ausfallende


für  das Gen 1 gibt's mWn nur 2 Varianten und die sind für alle Rahmen gleich. Beim spitfire ist das kurze 26 und das lange 27.5


----------



## ONE78 (11. April 2020)

Ja sorry falsches Bild, das sollten die richtigen sein und hier sieht man den Unterschied der beiden Versionen


----------



## frittenullnull (12. April 2020)

randy randy schrieb:


> Hab mal ins Prime hinten 27,5er rein, wenn man schon die Ausfallenden verstellen kann
> Gibts die Ausfallenden eigentlich kürzer?
> Würd mich irgendwie reizen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1015136


 
die idee verfolgt mich auch schon länger! 
und was sagst du? wiviel mm hast du an der front?


----------



## randy randy (12. April 2020)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> die idee verfolgt mich auch schon länger!
> und was sagst du? wiviel mm hast du an der front?



Dazu kann ich momentan nicht wirklich was sagen, bin nur ne kleine Runde ums Dorf.
Hatte vorher schon mal 27,5x2,8 probiert, war mir aber dann zu schwammig, deshalb jetzt der Versuch mit 2,4.
Die Gabel hab ich von 160 auf 140mm getravelt, bin wohl eine Ausnahme und steh nicht auf zu flache Lenkwinkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randy randy (12. April 2020)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ja sorry falsches Bild, das sollten die richtigen sein und hier sieht man den Unterschied der beiden Versionen
> Anhang anzeigen 1015710



Boost brauch ich nicht, hab noch zu viele 'alte' Laufradsätze und den letzten Neukauf Pole gabs auch mit 142x12 Ausfallenden.
Ob es solch kurze Ausfallenden aber noch zu erwerben gibt?


----------



## frittenullnull (13. April 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 982605
> 
> Banshee Prime XL mit Lyrik und Monarch Plus RC3 Helmchen tuned.



Kannst du was zum helmchen Tuned sagen? 
hat es sich gelohnt?


----------



## Tobiwan (15. April 2020)

Ride on


----------



## wanderer1219 (16. April 2020)

Schönes Rad und schöne Strecke. 
Ist das in Biberach? Dann könnten wir mal eine Runde zusammen drehen. Ich komme aus Ravensburg.


----------



## Tobiwan (16. April 2020)

Hallo Wanderer, 
ist in BC  Wenn du willst dann komm gerne vorbei. Wir kommen ab und an auch nach Weingarten und fahren die üblichen Verdächtigen! Auf deinem Bild ist doch nebenan auch der Drop über den kleinen Weg, oder?
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## Pilatus (16. April 2020)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Ravensburg.


und wo in RV ist das?


----------



## chiggedi (18. April 2020)

Ein Spitfire nach getaner Arbeit


----------



## 2 wheel drive (18. April 2020)

Mein Prime, diese Saison neu:

MST Kartusche und 160mm Debonair für die Yari
Spank Spike 800 50mm Rise
Hope F20 Pedale
Ergon GE1 Evo Griffe
Ein Träumchen das Rad


----------



## wanderer1219 (19. April 2020)

@Pilatus 
ok, nicht ganz Ravensburg. Das ist der Trail nach Kickach. Die Brücke im Hintergrund gibt es bestimmt schon 10 Jahre. Den Sprung/Drop mittlerweile auch auf jeden Fall seit dem letzten.


----------



## Pilatus (19. April 2020)

Dann war ich wohl schon länger nicht mehr in Kickach. Werd ich beim nächsten Besuch mal wieder auf die Liste nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (19. April 2020)

Hi Leute,
Hier ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt der Fotos von der Tour am Freitag..
Gruss Jim


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. April 2020)

Banshee on Tour. ;-)


----------



## Erbse73 (24. April 2020)

Mein olles Phantom unterwegs im Wald.


----------



## BrotherMo (25. April 2020)

Beste Farbe


----------



## Deleted 326763 (9. Mai 2020)

Weinbiet, Heller Hütte, Hohe Loog. Leider ohne Schorle und Bratwürste mit Kraut.....


----------



## jim_morrison (14. Mai 2020)

Gruss aus dem Bündnerland


----------



## MK_79 (26. Mai 2020)

Hallo Banshee Gemeinde, 
Mein Rune liegt derzeit mit gebrochenem Flügel (Kurbel) und Huf (HR) daheim und wartet auf neue Teile. Einstweilen war ich mit meinem Rallon unterwegs und habe ein Bild in der Abstimmung für Bild des Tages.

Wöre nett wenn ihr trotzdem ein Sternchen gebt. ?




Nächstes Bild kommt wirder mit dem Rune?


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. Mai 2020)

Stillleben


----------



## teatimetom (31. Mai 2020)

Mit etwas putzen und Pflege wurde aus dem Large Titan in Rot ein XL. 



Die Lenkerhöhe: fühlt sich nicht schlecht an, sind aber doch 2cm mehr Lenkerhöhe als am L...
Am Large Titan war eine 160mm Yari verbaut, jetzt 170mm und das Steuerrrohr bei XL ist 140mm statt 130mm.

In der Dakine Rahmentasche (  ) sind Schlauch und CO2 verstaut, das ist zu groß. Ohne CO2 kann die Tasche über dem Dämpfer sitzen. CO2 kann man ja an den Rahmen kleben.

Falls noch jemand sucht,
_mein Titan in Large und Rot (mit oder ohne Dämpfer) ist im Bikemarkt_, zu einem guten Kurs 




__





						Enduro Rahmen: 327 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Enduro Rahmen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 20359 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Statusgruen (31. Mai 2020)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Mit etwas putzen und Pflege wurde aus dem Large Titan in Rot ein XL.
> Anhang anzeigen 1054913
> Die Lenkerhöhe: fühlt sich nicht schlecht an, sind aber doch 2cm mehr Lenkerhöhe als am L...
> Am Large Titan war eine 160mm Yari verbaut, jetzt 170mm und das Steuerrrohr bei XL ist 140mm statt 130mm.
> ...



Und wie fährt es sich im Vergleich zu Größe L?


----------



## GrazerTourer (31. Mai 2020)




----------



## Deleted 326763 (1. Juni 2020)




----------



## Erbse73 (1. Juni 2020)

Würde es das Phantom V3 in diesem geilen mintblau geben würde ich mich überwinden und es gegen mein V2 tauschen....


----------



## Tobiwan (1. Juni 2020)

RomainK schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1056046Anhang anzeigen 1056050


Sieht nach mächtig Spass aus

Wie zufrieden bist du mit den Bremsen? Kannst du mit MT5 oder Saint vergleichen?


----------



## Deleted 326763 (1. Juni 2020)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Sieht nach mächtig Spass aus
> 
> Wie zufrieden bist du mit den Bremsen? Kannst du mit MT5 oder Saint vergleichen?



Die XTR gibt sich nichts im Vergleich zur SAINT. 
Dosierung ist etwas feinfühliger. 
Wobei hier noch die originalen Kunststoffbeläge montiert sind. In der Saint waren die metallischen im Einsatz. Im Megatower hatte ich schon einige steile, lange und schwierige Abfahrten. Da lasse ich die hintere Bremse oft schleifen. Kein Fading.
Würde sagen Saint in leicht und schick.
Mineralöl wurde gleich von Anfang durch Putinol ersetzt - dann gibts auch kein wandern des Bremspunktes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuyGood (1. Juni 2020)

"Mineralöl wurde gleich von Anfang durch Putinol ersetzt - dann gibts auch kein wandern des Bremspunktes. " Aha?


----------



## Nd-60 (2. Juni 2020)

GuyGood schrieb:


> "Mineralöl wurde gleich von Anfang durch Putinol ersetzt - dann gibts auch kein wandern des Bremspunktes. " Aha?


er meint putoline hpx 2.5


----------



## freebob (2. Juni 2020)

Pfingsten in Olpe


----------



## GuyGood (2. Juni 2020)

Aber hilft das denn wirklich? Erfahrungsberichte? Quellen? 


Member57 schrieb:


> er meint putoline hpx 2.5


----------



## jammerlappen (2. Juni 2020)

Es hilft - guck im XT-Bremsen-Thread


----------



## Nd-60 (3. Juni 2020)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Aber hilft das denn wirklich? Erfahrungsberichte? Quellen?


Suchfunktion?


----------



## trailterror (3. Juni 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> er meint putoline hpx 2.5



interessant. Hab ich noch nie von gehört....

kann man das zeug einfach zum vorhandenen mineralöl dazugeben, oder muss eine öl runderneuerung stattfinden?


----------



## Deleted 326763 (3. Juni 2020)

trailterror schrieb:


> interessant. Hab ich noch nie von gehört....
> 
> kann man das zeug einfach zum vorhandenen mineralöl dazugeben, oder muss eine öl runderneuerung stattfinden?



seit 4 Jahren ist das Mittel in 3 Shimano und 1 Magura Bremsen im Einsatz. Und die 1 L Flasche ist immer noch nicht leer.

Warum also mischen? Einfach beim nächsten Entlüften die 20ml ersetzen.....


----------



## teatimetom (3. Juni 2020)

Statusgruen schrieb:


> Und wie fährt es sich im Vergleich zu Größe L?


Also das XL fühlt sich deutlich stabiler an, gibt sogar in Spitzkehren zum versetzen mehr Sicherheit durch den langen Radstand. Aber da ist das Titan eh nicht das Rad dafür 

Das L hingegen ist halt wendiger und braucht weniger Kraft beim Kurvenfahren. 
Sind beide Grössen sicher nicht schlecht.

Die Grössentabelle von Banshee passt als Anhaltspunkt, dann halt richtig probefahren.


----------



## Frosti_3007 (4. Juni 2020)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Also das XL fühlt sich deutlich stabiler an, gibt sogar in Spitzkehren zum versetzen mehr Sicherheit durch den langen Radstand. Aber da ist das Titan eh nicht das Rad dafür
> 
> Das L hingegen ist halt wendiger und braucht weniger Kraft beim Kurvenfahren.
> Sind beide Grössen sicher nicht schlecht.
> ...



moin, darf ich fragen wie groß du bist und welche SL ?? Interessiere mich auch für das Titan und würde wohl auch zu XL tendieren.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalmatrix (5. Juni 2020)




----------



## wanderer1219 (5. Juni 2020)

Das ist eine ganz schön geniale Farbgebung


----------



## Felger (5. Juni 2020)

Allerdings ?


----------



## wayne_der_rider (10. Juni 2020)

Post hat geklingelt? vielen Dank an @everyday26 für den schnellen Versand?jetzt wird gebastelt


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2020)

Oh lecker, viel Spaß beim Aufbauen !


----------



## Jussi (10. Juni 2020)

Ohhh...
Titan oder Rune oder was ist es denn


----------



## wayne_der_rider (10. Juni 2020)

Prime?


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2020)

Sind das Newmen Laufräder und eine AXS Gruppe ?


----------



## wayne_der_rider (10. Juni 2020)

Genau so ist es? gibt es jetzt bei Banshee als Rolling Kit, also zum Rahmen kommen noch Laufräder, Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanderer1219 (11. Juni 2020)

@wayne_der_rider
Lustig, so einen habe ich auch gerade im Wohnzimmer stehen. Außer Gabel und VR kommen die Sachen vom Phantom dran und auf das VR kommt hoffentlich nächste Woche.
Ich weiß nur noch nicht ob ich es besser oder schlechter finde als die V2, die in Raw unlackiert waren.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (11. Juni 2020)

Die V2 in Raw sind auch lackiert. Aber in Klarlack und die V3 haben getönten Klarlack.


----------



## ONE78 (11. Juni 2020)

falls jemand sein XL prime/phantom-rahmen günstig abgeben möchte


----------



## NoStyle (11. Juni 2020)

sorry doppelgemoppelt


----------



## Night-Mare (11. Juni 2020)

Hier mal mein Phantire... Phantom mit 27.5 x 2.8 und -2° Winkelsteuersatz. Warum kein Spitfire? Ich wollte 2.8er Reifen. 13.7 kg mit Pedale, 2.8er Reifen und Procore.


----------



## Tobiwan (11. Juni 2020)

Auch wenn ich kein Fan der dicken Schlappen bin - leider Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (11. Juni 2020)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Phantire... Phantom mit 27.5 x 2.8 und -2° Winkelsteuersatz. Warum kein Spitfire? Ich wollte 2.8er Reifen. 13.7 kg mit Pedale, 2.8er Reifen und Procore.


Rahmengröße?


----------



## Night-Mare (11. Juni 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> Rahmengröße?


M


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juni 2020)

Sehr fett, das Phantire !


----------



## NoStyle (12. Juni 2020)

Das Phantire ist der Wahnsinn!!! 
Phantom mit Angleset - das wäre auch mein Gedanke ...


----------



## wayne_der_rider (12. Juni 2020)

Da is das Ding?


----------



## brillenboogie (12. Juni 2020)

Akku-Bremse gibts noch nicht, oder? 

Tolles Rad, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Night-Mare (12. Juni 2020)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich kein Fan der dicken Schlappen bin - leider Geil!





san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr fett, das Phantire !





NoStyle schrieb:


> Das Phantire ist der Wahnsinn!!!
> Phantom mit Angleset - das wäre auch mein Gedanke ...


Danke!


----------



## Homer4 (13. Juni 2020)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Phantire... Phantom mit 27.5 x 2.8 und -2° Winkelsteuersatz. Warum kein Spitfire? Ich wollte 2.8er Reifen. 13.7 kg mit Pedale, 2.8er Reifen und Procore.


Ob es hierzu bitte mal eine Teileliste gibt. Danke


----------



## metalmatrix (14. Juni 2020)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Phantire... Phantom mit 27.5 x 2.8 und -2° Winkelsteuersatz. Warum kein Spitfire? Ich wollte 2.8er Reifen. 13.7 kg mit Pedale, 2.8er Reifen und Procore.


Voll gut!!! Phantom V3 mit Winkel-Steuersatz... das ist echt ne Idee. Rein theoretisch müsste sich doch auch der Reach mit flacherem Lenkwinkel verlängern oder? Aber wahrscheinlich nur wenig. Cooler Aufbau!


----------



## Tobiwan (14. Juni 2020)

Nene, macht den Reach kürzer da der Gabelschaft jetzt ja flacher steht - werden ca. 5mm sein.
Wen es interessiert: www.bike-stats.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (15. Juni 2020)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Nene, macht den Reach kürzer da der Gabelschaft jetzt ja flacher steht - werden ca. 5mm sein.
> Wen es interessiert: www.bike-stats.de



Im Prinzip korrekt. Wenn man die zwangsweise höhere obere Lagerschale mit einbezieht könnten es tatsächlich knapp 5 mm sein. Aber das würde nur der Fall sein, wenn man sonst mit null Rise / Spacer fährt. Sonst reduziert man dort sowieso und in dem Fall sollten es nur etwa drei bis vier Millimeter sein denke ich.


----------



## Night-Mare (15. Juni 2020)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Ob es hierzu bitte mal eine Teileliste gibt. Danke



Hmm... Ich probiere es.
Schaltung komplett XX1 Eagle
Kurbel Rotor Kapic mit 36er Blatt und Rotor/SKF Lager
Bremse Magura MT 7 mit Carbon Griffen
Stütze OneUp 180 V2 auf 190 mm getuned... ? und mit dem WolfTooth Magura Trigger
Klemme Trickstuff Ghandi
Sattel SQlab 612 mit dem leichten Geröhr ohne Carbon und Dämpfer
Lenker Syntace Vector Carbon High 35, Griffe Spank
Gabel Pike 150 mm mit Push HC97 und Maxle light (oder so) Achse,
Vorbau Answer 31 mm
Kappe OneUp EDC, Werkzeug aber nicht mit eingerechnet ?
Laufradsatz DT571 (nicht ganz sicher mit der Nummer, aber hier kommt noch was breiteres wegen der Reifen) mit DT Aerolite und Tune Naben
Procore (nur hinten!) mit leichterem Schlauch (ca. 210 g)
Reifen vorne MM, hinten DHF, beide 2.8 Zoll
Rahmen eben Phantom in M, eloxiert, mit DT R 535 Dämpfer, (der Rahmen kommt etwas schwerer als von Banshee angegeben), High Setting wegen der etwas kleineren Räder, dafür mit WorksComponents -2 Grad Head Set,
Pedale Mallet E mit Titan Achse, ohne Pins (360 g)

Edit: Ein paar Teile waren auf den Fotos noch nicht dabei.


----------



## martin82 (17. Juni 2020)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Stütze OneUp 180 V2 auf 190 mm getuned..


kann man das?


----------



## Night-Mare (18. Juni 2020)

martin82 schrieb:


> kann man das?



Ja. Durch Zufall rausgefunden: Die Kartusche hat gut 190 mm. Wenn man die vier drei Führungsstifte um zehn Millimeter kürzt kann man den kompletten Auszug nutzen. Ich denke bei meinen etwas über 70 kg Gewicht fahrfertig sind die etwas höheren Hebel auf die Lager okay, die Stütze ist sicher für deutlich schwerere Leute ausgelegt. Außerdem sind sowieso nur Verschleißteile betroffen, wenn es aus irgendeinem Grund schief geht oder der Verschleiß doch höher ist, tauscht man die aus. Denke aber nicht, dass das Probleme macht.

Für mich war das ein Glücksfall. Ich hatte eine 212er Vecnum im alten Bike und die maximal 180 mm hatten mich etwas zögern lassen. Eine Lösung war, die Stütze mit einem Schnellspanner zu kombinieren, so konnte ich wenigstens in technischen Abfahrten weitere 10 mm raus quetschen. So ist es natürlich deutlich eleganter.


----------



## Night-Mare (18. Juni 2020)

Weil Galerie. Banshee auf Elba.


----------



## Masberg (18. Juni 2020)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Ja. Durch Zufall rausgefunden: Die Kartusche hat gut 190 mm. Wenn man die vier Führungsstifte um zehn Millimeter kürzt kann man den kompletten Auszug nutzen. Ich denke bei meinen etwas über 70 kg Gewicht fahrfertig sind die etwas höheren Hebel auf die Lager okay, die Stütze ist sicher für deutlich schwerere Leute ausgelegt. Außerdem sind sowieso nur Verschleißteile betroffen, wenn es aus irgendeinem Grund schief geht oder der Verschleiß doch höher ist, tauscht man die aus. Denke aber nicht, dass das Probleme macht.
> 
> Für mich war das ein Glücksfall. Ich hatte eine 212er Vecnum im alten Bike und die maximal 180 mm hatten mich etwas zögern lassen. Eine Lösung war, die Stütze mit einem Schnellspanner zu kombinieren, so konnte ich wenigstens in technischen Abfahrten weitere 10 mm raus quetschen. So ist es natürlich deutlich eleganter.


Dass man die Nivo nicht verwenden kann hält mich auch etwas ab. Aber irgendwas stimmt da für mich nicht: Du fährst ein M und kannst 190mm Stützenauszug fahren... dann bist du 2° flacher durch den Winkelsteuersatz, was weniger Reach macht. 
Du bist 1,70 groß mit 90er Schrittlänge?

--- no offence ---


----------



## Night-Mare (18. Juni 2020)

Masberg schrieb:


> Dass man die Nivo nicht verwenden kann hält mich auch etwas ab. Aber irgendwas stimmt da für mich nicht: Du fährst ein M und kannst 190mm Stützenauszug fahren... dann bist du 2° flacher durch den Winkelsteuersatz, was weniger Reach macht.
> Du bist 1,70 groß mit 90er Schrittlänge?
> 
> --- no offence ---



175

Der Rest Deiner Rechnung erschließt sich mir nicht so recht. Die OneUp baut einfach extrem niedrig. Ich habe etwas über 710 mm Abstand Sattelstrebe zu Tretlager. Mit den 190 mm passt die Stütze so auf den Millimeter für mich.

Der Reach wird wenige Millimeter kürzer. Dafür kann ich das Bike durch den Angleset in High fahren wodurch der Sitzwinkel steiler ist, der Reach wieder etwas länger wird und ich den Sattel deutlich nach hinten schieben kann. Die Banshees kommen mit einem effektiv wirklich sehr steilen SW im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Bikes. Das hilft zusätzlich. Insgesamt passt es mir gut, aber ja, extrem lang ist die Sitzposition nicht. Das kann in der Ebene leicht stören, sobald es bergauf geht ist es super! Ich habe kürzlich Räder mit etwas längerem Oberrohr probiert. Die waren mir bergauf im Sitzen zu lang.

Unterm Strich hätte ich sogar noch Spielraum. Der Sattel steht gerade ziemlich mittig und ich sitzt beim SQLabs tendenziell auch eher weiter vorne im Vergleich mit anderen Sätteln und der Vorbau ist mit 31 mm extrem kurz.

Aber es passt mir echt gut.


----------



## metalmatrix (22. Juni 2020)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Im Prinzip korrekt. Wenn man die zwangsweise höhere obere Lagerschale mit einbezieht könnten es tatsächlich knapp 5 mm sein. Aber das würde nur der Fall sein, wenn man sonst mit null Rise / Spacer fährt. Sonst reduziert man dort sowieso und in dem Fall sollten es nur etwa drei bis vier Millimeter sein denke ich.


Also da stimmt doch was nicht... vorausgesetzt man hat mindestens 5mm Spacer gefahren, den man weglassen kann um die Höhe der nun außen sitzenden Lagerschale auszugleichen, dann muss beim Einbau eines (-) Winkelsteuersatzes der Reach, nach Gesetz der Geometrie natürlich länger werden?! Wenn man eine Gabel mit mehr Bauhöhe (Federweg) einbaut, klar dann werden Lenkwinkel flacher und Reach kürzer... so aber verkürzt sich die effektive Bauhöhe der Gabel, das Steuerrohr senkt sich und der Reach wächst... bzw klar das Steuerrohr kippt natürlich in die Gegenrichtung, aber wird’s sich das dann effektiv nicht mindestens die Waage halten? Der „Drehpunkt“ liegt ja im Steuerrohr, die Achse des Vorderrades wandert ja mehr nach vorne als das Steuerrohr zum Fahrer. Wenn ich einen Denkfehler habe, aber gerne erklären.


----------



## Tobiwan (22. Juni 2020)

Hält sich nicht die Waage, sonst würde es ja nicht Winkelsteuersätze und Reachsteuersätze geben.

Kann man sich durch die Winkelfunktionen auch wunderbar selbst nachweisen
Wobei ich die Spacer nicht berücksichtige- fahre so gut es geht ohne.
Im allgemeinen finde ich den Reach massiv überbewertet. Erst in Kombi mit dem Stack bekomme ich eine Vorstellung wie ich im Rad stehe - und generell stehe ich nur ca. 20% der Fahrzeit. Die restliche Zeit sitze ich mit meinem Allerwertesten im Sattel und Kurbel wie wild hoch - wenn ich hier ein paar Körner durch eine passende Sitzposition sparen kann hab ich gefühlt 10x mehr gewonnen als mir 5mm mehr Reach geben können.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (22. Juni 2020)

Und damit ich hier nicht nur am Klugscheissen bin, mal ein Foto vom Prime das diese Woche ein paar Tiefenmeter sammeln darf


----------



## Night-Mare (24. Juni 2020)

metalmatrix schrieb:


> Also da stimmt doch was nicht... vorausgesetzt man hat mindestens 5mm Spacer gefahren, den man weglassen kann um die Höhe der nun außen sitzenden Lagerschale auszugleichen, dann muss beim Einbau eines (-) Winkelsteuersatzes der Reach, nach Gesetz der Geometrie natürlich länger werden?! Wenn man eine Gabel mit mehr Bauhöhe (Federweg) einbaut, klar dann werden Lenkwinkel flacher und Reach kürzer... so aber verkürzt sich die effektive Bauhöhe der Gabel, das Steuerrohr senkt sich und der Reach wächst... bzw klar das Steuerrohr kippt natürlich in die Gegenrichtung, aber wird’s sich das dann effektiv nicht mindestens die Waage halten? Der „Drehpunkt“ liegt ja im Steuerrohr, die Achse des Vorderrades wandert ja mehr nach vorne als das Steuerrohr zum Fahrer. Wenn ich einen Denkfehler habe, aber gerne erklären.





Tobiwan schrieb:


> Hält sich nicht die Waage, sonst würde es ja nicht Winkelsteuersätze und Reachsteuersätze geben.
> 
> Kann man sich durch die Winkelfunktionen auch wunderbar selbst nachweisen
> Wobei ich die Spacer nicht berücksichtige- fahre so gut es geht ohne.
> ...



*Edit: Massfehler korrigiert. Sorry. Aber an der Grundaussage ändert sich wenig.*

Das hat mich jetzt auch interessiert. Deswegen habe ich das mal kurz auf Basis der Phantom Geo Daten ("Neutral" Position) gezeichnet. Fazit: Der Reach wird mit 2° Angleset tatsächlich 5 mm *nicht länger*, der Stack unwesentlich (3 mm) niedriger, das Oberrohr minim (1 mm) wie schon zuvor grob geschätzt 5 mm kürzer.

Phantom Neutral ohne Angleset. Reach und Stack sind markiert:




Phantom Neutral mit 2° Angleset:




Vergleich. Magenta -2 Grad.





Da ich mit einer 27.5er 150 mm Pike fahre (A-C 4 mm länger, Offset + 2 mm) sieht das bei mir noch leicht anders aus. Die Änderungen sind noch kleiner, der Reach wird nur 3 mm länger.




Aber insgesamt sind die Änderungen durch das Angleset wirklich klein aus meiner Sicht und leicht zu kompensieren. Die grösste Änderung ist der Abstand Lenker - Sattel, der sich um 6 mm reduziert aber durch den steileren Sitzwinkel (verglichen mit der "Low"-Einstellung) kann dies ohne Nachteil mit dem Verschieben des Sattels kompensiert werden.

Und da Galerie hier noch ein Bild von Elba - und die klare Aussage: Es fährt extrem gut.


----------



## ratz90 (24. Juni 2020)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Das hat mich jetzt auch interessiert. Deswegen habe ich das mal kurz auf Basis der Phantom Geo Daten ("Neutral" Position) gezeichnet. Fazit: Der Reach wird mit 2° Angleset tatsächlich 5 mm *länger*, das Oberrohr minim (1 mm) kürzer.
> 
> Phantom Neutral ohne Angleset. Reach und Stack sind markiert:
> Anhang anzeigen 1071073
> ...



In deiner -2° Skizze misst du aber vom falschen Punkt weg. Mit Winkelsteuersatz verschiebt sich auch der Mittelpunkt des Steuerrohrs nach hinten. Ist ja eigentlich recht gut ersichtlich.
Dass sich der Reach erhöht wenn man einfach nur die Front absenkt ist klar.


----------



## ratz90 (24. Juni 2020)

Doppelt, sorry


----------



## metalmatrix (24. Juni 2020)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Hält sich nicht die Waage, sonst würde es ja nicht Winkelsteuersätze und Reachsteuersätze geben.


zusammenhang zur Frage wie sich der Reach verändert erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich? Winkelsteuersatz um den Winkel zu ändern, Reachsteuersatz um den Reach zu ändern, klar... Dass aber jeweils auch andere Geometrie Werte betroffen sind ist halt auch so, nur „wie oder ob ausschlaggebend“ war die Frage??? Egal... Danke für die Skizze (!!!) und den Hinweis der es dann komplett macht.


----------



## Tobiwan (24. Juni 2020)

metalmatrix schrieb:


> zusammenhang zur Frage wie sich der Reach verändert erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich? Winkelsteuersatz um den Winkel zu ändern, Reachsteuersatz um den Reach zu ändern, klar... Dass aber jeweils auch andere Geometrie Werte betroffen sind ist halt auch so, nur „wie oder ob ausschlaggebend“ war die Frage??? Egal... Danke für die Skizze (!!!) und den Hinweis der es dann komplett macht.



Na es wäre schlicht die eierlegende Wollmilchsau die jeder haben will- flacher und länger; beides geht halt nicht. Aber ihr dürft gerne weiter Winkelsteuersätze einbauen - mach ich je nach Rahmen auch gerne (oder Offset-bushings). Nur sollte man sich auch der Auswirkungen - auch wenn die gering sind - bewusst sein.
Und als Randnote: Sehr freundlich war dein Post nicht gerade - hätte man auch netter formulieren können.
Aber egal, hier geht's um bikes und nicht um Kindergarten also,
Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (24. Juni 2020)

Kurz vor dem Runterrollen


----------



## Night-Mare (25. Juni 2020)

ratz90 schrieb:


> In deiner -2° Skizze misst du aber vom falschen Punkt weg. Mit Winkelsteuersatz verschiebt sich auch der Mittelpunkt des Steuerrohrs nach hinten. Ist ja eigentlich recht gut ersichtlich.
> Dass sich der Reach erhöht wenn man einfach nur die Front absenkt ist klar.





metalmatrix schrieb:


> zusammenhang zur Frage wie sich der Reach verändert erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich? Winkelsteuersatz um den Winkel zu ändern, Reachsteuersatz um den Reach zu ändern, klar... Dass aber jeweils auch andere Geometrie Werte betroffen sind ist halt auch so, nur „wie oder ob ausschlaggebend“ war die Frage??? Egal... Danke für die Skizze (!!!) und den Hinweis der es dann komplett macht.





Tobiwan schrieb:


> Na es wäre schlicht die eierlegende Wollmilchsau die jeder haben will- flacher und länger; beides geht halt nicht. Aber ihr dürft gerne weiter Winkelsteuersätze einbauen - mach ich je nach Rahmen auch gerne (oder Offset-bushings). Nur sollte man sich auch der Auswirkungen - auch wenn die gering sind - bewusst sein.
> [...] [Anm. d. Red.: Etwas überreagiert, oder?  ]




@ratz90 - danke, hab es korrigiert.

Also sind die Änderungen noch kleiner, dem Reach ist das Angleset egal.


----------



## 2 wheel drive (25. Juni 2020)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Kurz vor dem Runterrollen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1071485



Richtig stark!!!
Prime? Wenn ja, hast du den Vergleich zum V2?


----------



## Tobiwan (25. Juni 2020)

Prime V1 bin ich leider nur für 4 Wochen gefahren - das war mir damals mit 160er Gabel zu heftig. Wobei gefühlt der Hinterbau damals mit dem CC DB beim Sprinten ruhiger war.
Das V3 geht aber echt gut hoch und runter - voll der Spassbringer. Hab gestern nen bergab-KOM als Erstbefahrung in fremden Gebiet um 4 sek verpasst - bei 310hm auf 1,3 km.....


----------



## brillenboogie (25. Juni 2020)

@Tobiwan : Sehr geiles Fahrrad! 

Leider sind die Prime V3 in XL ausverkauft. Geht die Reise wohl eher Richtung Glen V2 oder Nukeproof Reactor. Oder warten auf Nachproduktion bzw. Gebrauchtmarkt.





Das gute alte Spity bleibt auf jeden Fall. Der Bock macht immer noch zuviel Spaß, um ihn herzugeben. Gerade nochmal frischgemacht mit neuen Lagern in der Pro2 Evo, neuen Reifen und Griffen. Schlechtes Bild, gutes Rad.


----------



## Tobiwan (25. Juni 2020)

Spitty   
Das Glen stand bei mir auch hoch im Kurs - wobei ich mit dem Prime vollkommen glücklich bin. Hätte nie gedacht dass mir bsp diese langen Kettenstreben liegen, aber hey - die sind voll der Bringer!


----------



## freebob (25. Juni 2020)




----------



## Erbse73 (28. Juni 2020)

Etwas rumRollen...


----------



## Tobiwan (19. Juli 2020)

Der Prime-Minister hat ab sofort nur noch Fahrten im Tarnanzug erlaubt. Hab deshalb auf Camouflage gewechselt


----------



## Alex0303 (19. Juli 2020)

Gabelupgrade für mein Paradox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (30. Juli 2020)

Stoff für eure Mittagspause.
I spitfire on your grave.


----------



## wanderer1219 (30. Juli 2020)

? 
Sattelstütze in 30,9 mm weil die richtige ausverkauft ist? 
Ging mir genauso 
Bike Components bekommt aber wieder genau eine.
Ich hatte die passende bestellt, dann kam eine Nachricht, dass sie im August kommt. Die kleine am Freitag eingebaut und am Montag kam dann die passende. Ich glaube, dass ist ein Versandrückläufer der jetzt munter von einem zum anderen geschickt wird.


----------



## Homer4 (30. Juli 2020)

Nein mache ich absichtlich. So kann die Stütze wahlweise in 30.9 oder 31,... fahren.


----------



## jim_morrison (30. Juli 2020)

Gruss aus dem schönen Bündnerland ?


----------



## wanderer1219 (31. Juli 2020)

Aus meinem Trailduro
wurde ein Fortswegduro für meinen Vater.



Die neuen Teile sind neu.
Die alten Teile und alles was mitnehmbar war sind jetzt an meinem Prime



Der Hinterreifen ist nicht eckig, sondern platt. Ich finde meine Dichtmilch nicht mehr und ein paar Stunden hält die Luft schon. Das hintere Schutzschild finde ich problematisch hässlich. Da kommt noch ein schwarzes eines fernen Tages.


----------



## Homer4 (31. Juli 2020)

Bestimmt ganz schön leicht der Hobel.


----------



## freebob (31. Juli 2020)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> Das hintere Schutzschild finde ich problematisch hässlich. Da kommt noch ein schwarzes eines fernen Tages.


Ich würde es abmachen, der Dämpfer ist durch das Sitzrohr geschützt, und gegen nasse Buxe hilfts so auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Erbse73 (31. Juli 2020)

Banshee Prime und Titan sind doch fast gleiche Bikes oder?
Das neue. Prime reizt mich irgendwie...


----------



## NoStyle (1. August 2020)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Banshee und Titan sind doch fast gleiche Bikes oder?
> Das neue. Prime reizt mich irgendwie...


NÖ! Banshee ist ne Firma, kein Bike ... 
Es sei denn Du meinst Prime und Titan - da gibt es im Detail doch Unterschiede in Federweg, Geometrie und verwendeten Rohrsätzen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin82 (1. August 2020)

Schade dass es zum Prime bislang keine tests oder Berichte gibt. Umso besser die Erfahrungen hier. Mich würde interessieren was was euch negatives aufgefallen ist aber das gehört in einen anderen Thread.


----------



## freebob (2. August 2020)

Rune 2016


----------



## wanderer1219 (2. August 2020)

@freebob 
Es geht eher darum den Matsch aus dem Link rauszuhalten.


----------



## Erbse73 (2. August 2020)

NoStyle schrieb:


> NÖ! Banshee ist ne Firma, kein Bike ...
> Es sei denn Du meinst Prime und Titan - da gibt es im Detail doch Unterschiede in Federweg, Geometrie und verwendeten Rohrsätzen ...


----------



## NoStyle (3. August 2020)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1092930


Das es Überschneidungen im Einsatzgebiet gibt ist doch nicht ungewöhnlich, wenn man ein relativ breites Produkt-Portfolio hat. Ein Spitfire z.B. ist nach wie vor deutlich mehr Richtung Enduro als von Banshee angegeben. Daran ändern auch 135 statt 140mm FW nix.
Schwankst Du denn zwischen Titan und Prime? Das Titan hat 2 cm mehr Federweg am Heck und Gabel, flacheren Lenkwinkel und den kräftigeren Rohrsatz gegenüber dem Prime, welches bestimmt allroundiger ist. Jetzt musst Du dir eben überlegen was und wo Du hauptsächlich fährst und wie ein passender Aufbau aussehen könnte ...


----------



## Erbse73 (3. August 2020)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Das es Überschneidungen im Einsatzgebiet gibt ist doch nicht ungewöhnlich, wenn man ein relativ breites Produkt-Portfolio hat. Ein Spitfire z.B. ist nach wie vor deutlich mehr Richtung Enduro als von Banshee angegeben. Daran ändern auch 135 statt 140mm FW nix.
> Schwankst Du denn zwischen Titan und Prime? Das Titan hat 2 cm mehr Federweg am Heck und Gabel, flacheren Lenkwinkel und den kräftigeren Rohrsatz gegenüber dem Prime, welches bestimmt allroundiger ist. Jetzt musst Du dir eben überlegen was und wo Du hauptsächlich fährst und wie ein passender Aufbau aussehen könnte ...


Habe ja ein Phantom V2 im Einsatz und bräuchte kein neues Bike , aber man kann ja trotzdem mal überlegen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (3. August 2020)

Ich fahre das Titan und Spitfire V3 mit ner Pike 140mm. Beides tolle Räder, klar. Wenn man jetzt häufig im Bikepark die wirklich fetten Roadgaps etc. fährt, dann eindeutig das Titan. Denn das macht auch auf Trails zusätzlich Spass. Das Radl ist unerwartet agil. Wenn man häufig neben den Trails im Bikepark ist, aber grundsätzlich das wirklich dicke Zeug auslässt, dann das Spitfire.

Das Spitfire ist auf Trails und und unserer Jumpline der Burner. Die Geschwindigkeit die man generieren kann, ist irre. Das Teil ist wie nen Flummi und räuchert jede Kurve aus. Das kann ich, das mag ich. Die 135mm kennen gefühlt keine Grenzen. Wenn man das Spitfire mit einer dicken Gabel ala 36er ausrüstet, kann man ja easy zwischen 140-160mm umbauen und hat jederzeit eine stabile Gabel die den Einsatzzweck stark erweitert.
Wichtig ist, das Offset von 37mm einzuhalten, andernfalls neigt das Spitfire zum Untersteuern.

Alles meine Meinung.


----------



## petrol (3. August 2020)

Klingt wirklich gut.


----------



## Erbse73 (3. August 2020)

Und das Prime kann beides bestimmt auch gut, da ja Einsatzbereich übergreifend zu Titan/Spitfire. Bikepark wahrscheinlich sehr selten, mehr traillastig unterwegs, aber danke für die Ratschläge


----------



## wanderer1219 (4. August 2020)

Ich fuhr ein Phantom V2 XL und jetzt ein Prime V3 XL. 
Ich bin immer wieder begeistert, was mit den 105 mm geht. Wollte aber für Enduro /rumpelige Strecken mehr Federweg. 
Ich hatte befürchtet, dass das Prime einfache Trails langweilig macht und weniger wendig ist. So verstehe ich Tests von modernen Enduros. Ist natürlich so, aber nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet. 
Für mich war es ein guter Tausch.


----------



## Gerrit (4. August 2020)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Und das Prime kann beides bestimmt auch gut, da ja Einsatzbereich übergreifend zu Titan/Spitfire. Bikepark wahrscheinlich sehr selten, mehr traillastig unterwegs, aber danke für die Ratschläge



Es ist echt schwierig geworden....



Homer4 schrieb:


> Ich fahre das Titan und Spitfire V3 mit ner Pike 140mm. Beides tolle Räder, klar. Wenn man jetzt häufig im Bikepark die wirklich fetten Roadgaps etc. fährt, dann eindeutig das Titan. Denn das macht auch auf Trails zusätzlich Spass. Das Radl ist unerwartet agil. Wenn man häufig neben den Trails im Bikepark ist, aber grundsätzlich das wirklich dicke Zeug auslässt, dann das Spitfire.
> 
> Das Spitfire ist auf Trails und und unserer Jumpline der Burner. Die Geschwindigkeit die man generieren kann, ist irre. Das Teil ist wie nen Flummi und räuchert jede Kurve aus. Das kann ich, das mag ich. Die 135mm kennen gefühlt keine Grenzen. Wenn man das Spitfire mit einer dicken Gabel ala 36er ausrüstet, kann man ja easy zwischen 140-160mm umbauen und hat jederzeit eine stabile Gabel die den Einsatzzweck stark erweitert.
> Wichtig ist, das Offset von 37mm einzuhalten, andernfalls neigt das Spitfire zum Untersteuern.
> ...



Sehr schön geschrieben. Tatsächlich überlege ich schon länger herum, auf ein Prime zu gehen - aber mein Spitfire V2 hat so einen geilen "Gokart" Charakter, dass es mich immer noch und immer wieder begeistert - seit dem Wechsel auf DVO Topaz und MST Tuning für die Pike kann das Ding so richtig was


----------



## everyday26 (4. August 2020)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Schwankst Du denn zwischen Titan und Prime? Das Titan hat 2 cm mehr Federweg am Heck und Gabel, flacheren Lenkwinkel und den kräftigeren Rohrsatz gegenüber dem Prime, welches bestimmt allroundiger ist.



Prime und Titan sind vom Rohrsatz gleich


----------



## NoStyle (4. August 2020)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Prime und Titan sind vom Rohrsatz gleich


Hattest Du nicht mal die Info gegeben dass das Prime die kräftigeren Rohre vom Titan und Rune hat, der Dämpferkäfig aber der leichtere/dünnere vom Phantom und Spitfire ist ... ?!?


----------



## everyday26 (4. August 2020)

Hmmm, weiss ich gar nicht mehr. Hauptrahmen sind gleich, die Hinterbauten unterscheiden sich leicht, vom Gewicht her


----------



## NoStyle (4. August 2020)

Muss nach der Vorstellung der V3 Spitfire/Prime/Phantoms gewesen sein ... da hattest Du mal hier im Forum beschrieben das Phantom und Spitfire die leichteren Rohre (zumindest Unterrohr) und einen leichteren/dünneren Dämpferkäfig hätten. Titan und Rune die kräftigenen Rohre (Unterrohr?) und einen kräftigenen Dämpferkäfig. Prime dann der Mix aus kräftigenen Rohren und leichterem Dämpferkäfig ...
Vielleicht kommt diese Info aber auch von Keith im mtbr Banshee Forum ... ich weiss es auch nicht mehr genau ... 

Edit: @everyday26  ich hab´s ... Post #755 von Dir im allgemeinen Austauschthread ...


----------



## xtccc (6. August 2020)

Banshee Spitfire V3 im Mullet-Setup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (6. August 2020)

xtccc schrieb:


> Banshee Spitfire V3 im Mullet-SetupAnhang anzeigen 1094635



Da würde mich der optische und fahrtechnische Unterschied zu einem Prime V3 interessieren.


----------



## freebob (6. August 2020)

Ist das Raw bei den V3 Modellen eigentlich immer noch mit Klarlack?


----------



## NoStyle (6. August 2020)

Ja. Es ist nur ganz leicht schwärzlich getönt.


----------



## xtccc (7. August 2020)

freebob schrieb:


> Ist das Raw bei den V3 Modellen eigentlich immer noch mit Klarlack?



das is kein richtiges RAW sondern "silbern" lackiert. Hab schon diverse Steinschläge am Unterrohr...darunter kommt dann die weiße Grundierung zum Vorschein


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (7. August 2020)

Es ist immernoch gebürstetes Aluminium, welches mit Klarlack lackiert ist. Der Klarlack ist nur getönt. Das heißt, Lackplatzer werden dann heller, da der getönte Lack weg ist. Dann sieht man das unlackierte Alu.


----------



## Erbse73 (7. August 2020)

Pulverlack? Oder Nasslack?


----------



## Homer4 (7. August 2020)

Grüße aus Tschechien. Die Baron und der Enduro trail sind der Burner


----------



## petrol (7. August 2020)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Grüße aus Tschechien. Die Baron und der Enduro trail sind der Burner Anhang anzeigen 1095245


Ich habe gestern auch überlegt ob ich den Enduro mal fahre. Hab es aber beim Baron gelassen. Ist er sehr rumpelig?


----------



## Homer4 (7. August 2020)

Absolut. Das Teil ist sehr schwierig. Leider geil. Am besten, so viel wie möglich überspringen. Theoretisch. Gibt tolle Felsenmeere und Offcamber Wurzelteppiche. 
Danach wieder auf den Baron und sich über sich selbst wundern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braitax (14. August 2020)

Ich verabschiede mich aus der Banshee Abteilung, das Rune war ein super Rad und die Leute hier stets sympathisch!





ciao ??


----------



## der-Roman (17. August 2020)

Servus in die Runde.

hat jemand eventuell ein Bild für mich vom Rune V3 in orange und XL.

Die meisten Rahmen werden ja nur in M oder L in Katalogen dargestellt.
Da sehen die auch gut aus nur in XL meist etwas unproportional und seltsam.

Besten Dank


----------



## freebob (17. August 2020)

Nicht Orange, aber XL 








						2020 XL Banshee Rune V3
					

View Vital MTB member JAW430s's mountain bike check "2020 XL Banshee Rune V3".




					www.vitalmtb.com


----------



## der-Roman (17. August 2020)

Ja das hatte ich auch schon gefunden. 
Liegt das nur an der Perspektive oder ist das Teil wirklich so lang?


----------



## NoStyle (17. August 2020)

Mit 27.5 in XL eben einen Radstand von 127,x cm ...


----------



## Night-Mare (18. August 2020)

der-Roman schrieb:


> Ja das hatte ich auch schon gefunden.
> Liegt das nur an der Perspektive oder ist das Teil wirklich so lang?



Bei XL finde ich eigentlich wirklich nur Gründe FÜR ein 29er. Obwohl ich selber ein Phantom mit 27.5 (plus) fahre - aber in M. Die Optik von grossen Rahmen mit kleinen Rädern fand ich schon immer, äh, schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petrol (18. August 2020)

Mir geht es ähnlich wenn es anders herum ist. Kleiner Rahmen und große Räder. Deswegen bin ich bei einem Prime in M immer noch unentschlossen...


----------



## Night-Mare (19. August 2020)

petrol schrieb:


> Mir geht es ähnlich wenn es anders herum ist. Kleiner Rahmen und große Räder. Deswegen bin ich bei einem Prime in M immer noch unentschlossen...



Das Prime mit 27.5 heisst Spitfire.  Wobei Du das Prime auch mit 27.5 aufbauen kannst, wärst dann halt nur auf die high Position beschränkt und musst eine Gabel mit mehr Hub nehmen. Habe ich bei meinem Phantom so gemacht, halt nur mit 27plus (und Winkelsteuersatz).


----------



## Gerrit (19. August 2020)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Das Prime mit 27.5 heisst Spitfire.  Wobei Du das Prime auch mit 27.5 aufbauen kannst, wärst dann halt nur auf die high Position beschränkt und musst eine Gabel mit mehr Hub nehmen. Habe ich bei meinem Phantom so gemacht, halt nur mit 27plus.


Und es sieht soooo geil aus


----------



## petrol (19. August 2020)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Das Prime mit 27.5 heisst Spitfire.  Wobei Du das Prime auch mit 27.5 aufbauen kannst, wärst dann halt nur auf die high Position beschränkt und musst eine Gabel mit mehr Hub nehmen. Habe ich bei meinem Phantom so gemacht, halt nur mit 27plus (und Winkelsteuersatz).


Das Spitfire finde ich auch super. Es ist einfach schwierig. Obwohl das Rune auch sehr interessant ist. Ich weiß es einfach noch nicht ?


----------



## Dr.Bob (23. August 2020)

petrol schrieb:


> Das Spitfire finde ich auch super. Es ist einfach schwierig. Obwohl das Rune auch sehr interessant ist. Ich weiß es einfach noch nicht ?


Hier mein neues Spitfire V3...!
Die meisten Teile sind aus meinem alten YT Capra! Wobei da auch nicht mehr viel original war, eigentlich nur die Gabel!
Vielleicht hilfst ja bei deiner Entscheidung....
Aber im Endeffekt kommt es auf dein Einsatzgebiet an. Ich hab’s als zweitbike zu meinem Enduro aufgebaut.
Ist übrigens XL  ?


----------



## IkilledKenny (23. August 2020)

Servus,
die Woche bei mir eingetroffen und aufgebaut. Die meisten Parts sind von meinem Prime V2.
Nach den ersten 2 Testfahrten bin ich schon mega glücklich damit. Weitere Tests folgen nächste Woche geht's in einen Park.


----------



## Tobiwan (24. August 2020)

Schickes bike. Schreib doch deine Erfahrung V2 vs. V3 entweder hier oder in den Prime-Fred. Würd mich interessieren.


----------



## petrol (24. August 2020)

Mich auch


----------



## IkilledKenny (24. August 2020)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Schickes bike. Schreib doch deine Erfahrung V2 vs. V3 entweder hier oder in den Prime-Fred. Würd mich interessieren.



Ich schreib es in den Prime Fred sobald ich Mal damit im Park gewesen bin.


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (24. August 2020)

Hier auch nochmal mein Prime V3. Fahre momentan noch mit der Mattoc Pro 3 mit 140mm, funktioniert auch sehr gut meiner Meinung nach. Überlege aber trotzdem mir ne steifere Gabel mit 150mm zuzulegen für meine 80/85kg, evtl. Pike Ultimate oder Lyrik Ultimate. Denke die Pike würde ja reichen, aber die Lyrik gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Was würdet ihr machen? Danke und viele Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (24. August 2020)

Parkpre_Racing schrieb:


> ... Pike Ultimate oder Lyrik Ultimate. Denke die Pike würde ja reichen, aber die Lyrik gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Was würdet ihr machen?


Ich persönlich würde nur noch die Teile verbauen, die 80-90% meines Einsatzgebietes abdecken.  Zumindest werde ich das bei meinem möglichen zukünftigen Neuaufbau so machen ... aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung - und die würde einer Pike der Lyrik jederzeit den Vortritt geben ...


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (24. August 2020)

NoStyle schrieb:


> und die würde einer Pike der Lyrik jederzeit den Vortritt geben


Tendiere auch eher zur Pike. Ist die Frage ob es ein großer Unterschied zur Mattoc Pro ist. Ich mag die Mattoc schon sehr, die Performance durch IRT ist schon super und die Dämpfung funktioniert auch top. Ist die Pike wesentlich steifer? Was die Performance angeht will ich ja auch keinen Rückschritt machen... Oder die Mezzer Pro wäre auch noch ne Option...


----------



## Caese (24. August 2020)

Parkpre_Racing schrieb:


> Tendiere auch eher zur Pike. Ist die Frage ob es ein großer Unterschied zur Mattoc Pro ist.


Ich bin lange Mattoc, Pike und Lyrik parallel gefahren. Wenn du einen Unterschied zur Mattoc willst, dann Lyrik. Die Pike ist - imho - der Mattoc unterlegen. Die Mattoc ist besser gedämpft, die Pike (charger 1) nicht steifer. Die lyrik (mit charger 2.0) ist imho  auch nicht besser gedämpft, aber wenigstens etwas steifer.

Am Prime finde ich eine 36 nicht fehl am Platze. Die bin ich nie gefahren, aber ich kann Sie mir für deinen Anspruch gut vorstellen


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (25. August 2020)

Danke schonmal. Pike ist dann evtl. doch zu ähnlich, bzw. von der Performance her nicht besser... 36 wäre auch ne Überlegung, oder eben die Mezzer. Würde auch Sinn machen, da ich mit der Mattoc ja eig sehr zufrieden bin...


----------



## chlemerstift (25. August 2020)

Mal eine Frage... Passt zwar nicht unbedingt hier rein, aber trotzdem...
Mich reizt es extrem, mein Legend MK3 zu einem Mullet-Bike umzubauen. Was meint ihr, geht das, ohne das Fahrverhalten negativ zu beeinflussen? Und was bräuchte es dazu?
Klar, eine 29Zoll-Gabel sowie ein Laufrad. Ev. noch ein im-Winkel-verstellbarer-Steuersatz (mir fällt gerade der Namen nicht ein). Asymmetrische Buchsen für den Dämpfer würden auch noch zu Hause rumliegen.


----------



## Homer4 (29. August 2020)

Wayne es interessiert, die Fidlock Thirstmaster 5000 mit 835ml passt problemlos ins Titan und Spiti V3 Größe L.


----------



## Night-Mare (29. August 2020)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Wayne es interessiert, die Fidlock Thirstmaster 5000 mit 835ml passt problemlos ins Titan und Spiti V3 Größe L.



Wo kann man die kaufen?

Edit: Hab sie gefunden. https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/2476


----------



## Homer4 (29. August 2020)

Direkt bei yt


----------



## jammerlappen (2. September 2020)

Wir sagen jetzt auch mit einem weinenden Auge tschüss hier. Wir hatten hier eine Mega-Zeit und uns immer wohl gefühlt. Leider haben die neuen Modelle für mich zu lange Sitzrohre, weswegen ich wirklich schweren Herzens gewechselt bin. Wenn hier jemand ein günstiges Rune für seinen Nachwuchs oder die leichte Frau sucht und sich nicht an kräftigen Gebrauchsspuren stört, kann gerne mal angefragt werden. 
Oder falls Fragen zum Neuen nagen... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (2. September 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1109386
> Wir sagen jetzt auch mit einem weinenden Auge tschüss hier. Wir hatten hier eine Mega-Zeit und uns immer wohl gefühlt. Leider haben die neuen Modelle für mich zu lange Sitzrohre, weswegen ich wirklich schweren Herzens gewechselt bin. Wenn hier jemand ein günstiges Rune für seinen Nachwuchs oder die leichte Frau sucht und sich nicht an kräftigen Gebrauchsspuren stört, kann gerne mal angefragt werden.
> Oder falls Fragen zum Neuen nagen... ?
> Anhang anzeigen 1109390


Da bin ich wohl nicht der einzige der von Bashee zu Norco gewechselt ist  

Hast schon einen Vergleich zu beiden?


----------



## NoStyle (2. September 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ... Leider haben die neuen Modelle für mich zu lange Sitzrohre ...


Etwas zu lang - und wie bei vielen Firmen - vorallem leider nicht durchgehend. Ich fürchte, im Falle eines neuen Rahmens wird das dieses mal auch mein KO Kriterium gegen Banshee hin zu MDE sein ... ?


----------



## Homer4 (2. September 2020)

Find die neuen Modelle so geil und vor allem funktionierend, das ich mittlerweile 2 Modelle habe


----------



## jammerlappen (2. September 2020)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Da bin ich wohl nicht der einzige der von Bashee zu Norco gewechselt ist
> 
> Hast schon einen Vergleich zu beiden?



Definitiv! Ich wollte eigentlich ja was zwischen Spitty und Rune, aber bergab ist das 27,5er Sight noch mehr Ballerbude als das Rune. Ich bin ja auch eher ne Wurst, aber das Sight ist auch um Welten steifer (Carbonrahmen mit Dämpfer 3,8kg in "S"). Trotzdem geht das Sight keinen Deut besser nach vorne als das Rune. Am krassesten finde ich bei allen Unterschieden aber die Kurventraktion, die das Sight generiert. Mit den identischen Reifen liegt die Driftgrenze dermassen über dem Rune, dass es schon fast lächerlich ist.


----------



## petrol (2. September 2020)

Meinst du der Unterschied zum V3 ist auch so gewaltig. Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen


----------



## jammerlappen (2. September 2020)

petrol schrieb:


> Meinst du der Unterschied zum V3 ist auch so gewaltig. Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen


Kann nur über das v2 reden, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Bob (3. September 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1109386
> Wir sagen jetzt auch mit einem weinenden Auge tschüss hier. Wir hatten hier eine Mega-Zeit und uns immer wohl gefühlt. Leider haben die neuen Modelle für mich zu lange Sitzrohre, weswegen ich wirklich schweren Herzens gewechselt bin. Wenn hier jemand ein günstiges Rune für seinen Nachwuchs oder die leichte Frau sucht und sich nicht an kräftigen Gebrauchsspuren stört, kann gerne mal angefragt werden.
> Oder falls Fragen zum Neuen nagen... ?
> Anhang anzeigen 1109390


Ich hab das Spitfire V3 In XL und bekomme ne 185mm Bikeyoke komplett versenkt! Für mich ist das mehr wie ausreichend, will ja noch irgendwie nen Sattel am Oberschenkel haben um das bike führen bzw anlegen zu können. Zu tief ist für mich nix....klar wenn du nur am extrem technisch fahren bist dann ist das vielleicht was anderes! 
Aber ne 210mm wäre mir Zuviel. Aber das ist vermutlich Geschmacksache!
Sonst hat das lange sattelrohr für mich keine Nachteile.


----------



## Homer4 (3. September 2020)

Finde auch nix störender als einen Sattel bei der Abfahrt im Weg, da nerven mich schon wenige Zentimeter. Haben die aktuellen Modelle zum Glück kein Problem mit.
Spity V3 L


----------



## jammerlappen (3. September 2020)

Dr.Bob schrieb:


> Ich hab das Spitfire V3 In XL und bekomme ne 185mm Bikeyoke komplett versenkt! Für mich ist das mehr wie ausreichend, will ja noch irgendwie nen Sattel am Oberschenkel haben um das bike führen bzw anlegen zu können. Zu tief ist für mich nix....klar wenn du nur am extrem technisch fahren bist dann ist das vielleicht was anderes!
> Aber ne 210mm wäre mir Zuviel. Aber das ist vermutlich Geschmacksache!
> Sonst hat das lange sattelrohr für mich keine Nachteile.


Die Rahmen sind beide "S" oben. Das Rune ohne geteiltes Oberrohr hat 40cm und geht sich gerade aus. Das Norco hat 37cm und das Rune v3 hätte 42cm mit limitierter Einstecktiefe. Zugegeben Probleme, die dich/euch nie im Leben kratzen werden. ?


----------



## Night-Mare (3. September 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Carbonrahmen mit Dämpfer 3,8kg in "S".



Das Gewicht erscheint mir recht viel.



jammerlappen schrieb:


> Am krassesten finde ich bei allen Unterschieden aber die Kurventraktion, die das Sight generiert. Mit den identischen Reifen liegt die Driftgrenze dermassen über dem Rune, dass es schon fast lächerlich ist.



Fragt sich wie ein Rune mit neuem X2 gegen ein Norco mit altem Monarch abgeschnitten hätte...


----------



## svenson69 (3. September 2020)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Das Gewicht erscheint mir recht viel.
> 
> 
> 
> Fragt sich wie ein Rune mit neuem X2 gegen ein Norco mit altem Monarch abgeschnitten hätte...



Das kann ich dir bald sagen, mein Norco und mein altes Rune V2 haben das selbe Fahrwerk?

Was wiegt denn die neuen V3 ink Fox X2? Hat zufällig jemand das Gewicht zur Hand?


----------



## wanderer1219 (3. September 2020)

Ich mach mal ein kleines Crossposting, weil es so eine schöne Tour war.
Fotos von Dienstag. Einmal auf dem Stilfser Joch und dann auf dem Plaschweiler, kurz bevor es dann abwärts ging und für mich deutlich mehr als 1 km am Stück fahrbar war


----------



## jammerlappen (3. September 2020)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Das Gewicht erscheint mir recht viel.


Mir auch!



Night-Mare schrieb:


> Fragt sich wie ein Rune mit neuem X2 gegen ein Norco mit altem Monarch abgeschnitten hätte...



Kann ich dir nicht sagen. Mein Dämpfer ist wie immer regelmäßig gewartet und auf meinen Fahrstil angepasst gewesen. Ein Kumpel in Südtriol auf nem neuen v2 mit getunedtem Coildämpfer und um Welten besserer Fahrtechnik hatte in schnellen Schotterkurven trotz vergleichbarer Reifen eine DEUTLICH niedrigere Driftgrenze als ich. Ich hab - wie schon geschrieben - nicht wirklich raus woran es liegt.


----------



## Homer4 (5. September 2020)

Fa. Brüggelmann hatte ein unwiderstehliches Angebot. Coil im Spity mit einer 400er Feder bei ca. 80kg, perfekter sag. MM Tune, Testfahrt morgen. Fühlt sich im Stand seidenweich an. Nicht das man den dpx2 ersetzen müsste, aber...


----------



## Homer4 (6. September 2020)

Um mal im Fachjargon zu bleiben, ich komme gerade von ein paar absolut geilen Partylaps zurück.
Mein Fazit ohne Placebo oder homöopatische Wahrnehmung; ins neue Spity gehört ein Coil. Das Fahrwerk wird auf ein komplett neues Level gehoben.
MM Tune bzgl. Rebound passt prima, LSC voll offen, keine wahrnehmbaren Durchschläge. ca. 81 Kg fahrfertig.
Dämpfer 290€+Huberbuchsen 20€ oder so+RS Feder 400lbs 23€

Absolutes Bügelbrett berghoch wie auch bergab und auf der Jumpline bei den Absprüngen immer noch Raketenabschuss-Feeling. Nicht zu verwechseln mit Überschlagsgefühlen!
Der Lockout beruhigt das Heck noch mehr (im Wald völlig unnötig).


----------



## el Lingo (6. September 2020)

Nachdem die 29er mit Titan und Phantom so richtig gute Tests bekommen haben, würde ich gerne einen Vergleich zu Spitfire und Rune haben. Wurden die schon irgendwo getestet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (6. September 2020)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Fa. Brüggelmann hatte ein unwiderstehliches Angebot. Coil im Spity mit einer 400er Feder bei ca. 80kg, perfekter sag. MM Tune, Testfahrt morgen. Fühlt sich im Stand seidenweich an. Nicht das man den dpx2 ersetzen müsste, aber...Anhang anzeigen 1111111


Geile Bude in ner geilen Bude - Kompliment


----------



## jim_morrison (19. September 2020)

Hier zwei Bildchen meiner Herzensdame... Auf der heutigen Tour aufgenommen ?


----------



## Jan-S. (21. September 2020)

Hat Noch jemand Probleme mit dem originalen v3 Steuersatz? Meiner lockert sich immer wieder wenn es ordentlich scheppert!?


----------



## Alex0303 (22. September 2020)

Jan-S. schrieb:


> Hat Noch jemand Probleme mit dem originalen v3 Steuersatz? Meiner lockert sich immer wieder wenn es ordentlich scheppert!?



Wie, der lockert sich? ?

Konnte bei meinem Steuersatz das Lagerspiel nicht richtig einstellen. 
Neuer Steuersatz rein und gleich funktioniert ?


----------



## IkilledKenny (22. September 2020)

Jan-S. schrieb:


> Hat Noch jemand Probleme mit dem originalen v3 Steuersatz? Meiner lockert sich immer wieder wenn es ordentlich scheppert!?



Meiner hatte sich zwischendurch auch Mal gelockert. Ich behalte das im Auge und im schlimmsten Fall kommt halt auch n neuer rein.


----------



## Felger (22. September 2020)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Etwas zu lang - und wie bei vielen Firmen - vorallem leider nicht durchgehend. Ich fürchte, im Falle eines neuen Rahmens wird das dieses mal auch mein KO Kriterium gegen Banshee hin zu MDE sein ... ?


ich habs gemacht - und bisher nicht bereut. Das Damper ist ein feines RAt
für M sind mir bei Banshee die Kettenstreben mittlerweile zu lang


----------



## NoStyle (22. September 2020)

Felger schrieb:


> ich habs gemacht - und bisher nicht bereut. Das Damper ist ein feines RAt
> für M sind mir bei Banshee die Kettenstreben mittlerweile zu lang


Ich bin ja dieses Jahr erst wieder eingestiegen, nach gut 4 Jahren Bike-Pause - und wegen 100% Teile-Kompabilität von einem MY2012/13 V2 Spitfire auf ein MY2017/18 V2 Spitfire gewechselt. Das fahre ich jetzt erstmal und schaue, wie sich das Biken für mich zukünftig entwickelt ...
Seit mehreren Wochen warte ich auf den Release des neuen MDE Carve. Vor wenigen Tagen ist das passiert und hatte schon Kontakt mit den Leuten. Das neue Carve wäre auf Platz 1 im Falle eines kompletten Neuaufbaus. Mit 127 mm FW im Heck und 650B, vorne 130 mm FW mit 29er, 42 cm Sitzrohr etwas längerem Oberrohr (62 cm) und leicht flacherem LW über Custom-Geo wäre mein Ideal. Dazu wäre eine 20 cm oder mehr Dropper prima. 
Platz 2 wäre dann entweder V3 Spitfire oder V3 Phantom als Mullet. So sehr ich Banshee seit über 13 Jahren mag und fahre, eine ausreichende und große Versenk/Verstellbarkeit der Stütze ist für mich eines der wichtigsten Kriterien bei einem Rahmen ... und die ist bei den V3 Rahmen vermutlich sogar geringer geworden gegenüber den V2ern ...


----------



## Dr.Bob (22. September 2020)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich bin ja dieses Jahr erst wieder eingestiegen, nach gut 4 Jahren Bike-Pause - und wegen 100% Teile-Kompabilität von einem MY2012/13 V2 Spitfire auf ein MY2017/18 V2 Spitfire gewechselt. Das fahre ich jetzt erstmal und schaue, wie sich das Biken für mich zukünftig entwickelt ...
> Seit mehreren Wochen warte ich auf den Release des neuen MDE Carve. Vor wenigen Tagen ist das passiert und hatte schon Kontakt mit den Leuten. Das neue Carve wäre auf Platz 1 im Falle eines kompletten Neuaufbaus. Mit 127 mm FW im Heck und 650B, vorne 130 mm FW mit 29er, 42 cm Sitzrohr etwas längerem Oberrohr (62 cm) und leicht flacherem LW über Custom-Geo wäre mein Ideal. Dazu wäre eine 20 cm oder mehr Dropper prima.
> Platz 2 wäre dann entweder V3 Spitfire oder V3 Phantom als Mullet. So sehr ich Banshee seit über 13 Jahren mag und fahre, eine ausreichende und große Versenk/Verstellbarkeit der Stütze ist für mich eines der wichtigsten Kriterien bei einem Rahmen ... und die ist bei den V3 Rahmen vermutlich sogar geringer geworden gegenüber den V2ern ...


Was bräuchtest du denn für eine Rahmengröße beim Spitfire V3?


----------



## NoStyle (22. September 2020)

Meine beiden V2 Spitfire-Rahmen sind Größe L (615 mm Oberrohr), wobei das MY17/18 insgesamt etwas länger ist, wegen leicht steilerem Sitzwinkel, dazu 1,5 Grad Angleset und die langen Dropouts statt 0,5 Grad und kurzen Dropouts vorher beim MY12er. 
Ein large würde ich beim V3 ebenfalls nehmen (620 mm Oberrohr).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheet (23. September 2020)

NoStyle schrieb:


> auf ein MY2017/18 V2 Spitfire gewechselt. Das fahre ich jetzt erstmal und schaue, wie sich das Biken für mich zukünftig entwickelt ...
> Seit mehreren Wochen warte ich auf den Release des neuen MDE Carve.



Hi, melde schonmal proaktiv Interesse am deinem akt. Spitti Rahmen an.


----------



## NoStyle (23. September 2020)

Cheet schrieb:


> Hi, melde schonmal proaktiv Interesse am deinem akt. Spitti Rahmen an.


Den MY2012/13er oder den MY2017/18er? Ersteren könntest Du ohne Dämpfer "fast geschenkt" haben. Für den neueren wärst Du der erste vorgemerkte Kandidat, sollte ich schneller wechseln als gedacht ...


----------



## 2 wheel drive (24. September 2020)

Mein Prime mal wieder


----------



## Deleted 195305 (28. September 2020)

Es herbstelt im Taunus.


----------



## petrol (28. September 2020)

In schwarz, ein Traum 😍


----------



## Deleted 195305 (28. September 2020)

Die Gebrüder trennen 1,5 Zoll und scheinbar teilen sie eine MST Kartusche 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2 wheel drive (28. September 2020)

ich komme ursprünglich auch aus dem Taunus, vom Fusse des Feldbergs


----------



## Deleted 195305 (28. September 2020)

2 wheel drive schrieb:


> ich komme ursprünglich auch aus dem Taunus, vom Fusse des Feldbergs


Das Foto stammt vom Steinkopf. Beste Trail hier 🤟


----------



## Homer4 (28. September 2020)

Pizza satt bei mir


----------



## 2 wheel drive (28. September 2020)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Das Foto stammt vom Steinkopf. Beste Trail hier 🤟



Die Ecke kenn ich noch gar nicht mit dem Bike, wird mal Zeit!


----------



## metalmatrix (7. Oktober 2020)

mein Prime mal wieder... Galaxy-Decals ab... DVO Topaz dran.


----------



## gakul (7. Oktober 2020)

Das Prime V3 meiner Freundin und mein Phantom V3.

.


----------



## Gerrit (7. Oktober 2020)

LukaG schrieb:


> Das Prime V3 meiner Freundin und mein Phantom V3.Anhang anzeigen 1129177.



Welches macht sich besser auf den Harzer Trails? 
Scheißfrage, ich weiß


----------



## 2 wheel drive (7. Oktober 2020)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Die Gebrüder trennen 1,5 Zoll und scheinbar teilen sie eine MST Kartusche 😁



Stimmt


----------



## gakul (7. Oktober 2020)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Welches macht sich besser auf den Harzer Trails?
> Scheißfrage, ich weiß


 Das Phantom ist geil 😉, das Prime V3 bin ich nicht gefahren.


----------



## Alex0303 (8. Oktober 2020)

Upgrade bei meinem Paradox...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maeggus (9. Oktober 2020)

Meins... mit 185er ethirteen Sattelstütze und Sommerbereifung


----------



## frittenullnull (12. Oktober 2020)

metalmatrix schrieb:


> mein Prime mal wieder... Galaxy-Decals ab... DVO Topaz dran.
> Anhang anzeigen 1129115


die befestigung der trinkflasche kommt mit bekannt vor


----------



## metalmatrix (12. Oktober 2020)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> die befestigung der trinkflasche kommt mit bekannt vor


Jep, aber nicht so optisch schön wie bei dir... schnöde Kabelbinder sind geworden! Danke nochmal für die Idee


----------



## 1georg1969 (26. Oktober 2020)

Guten Morgen,

ein weiteres Prime V3 ist reeeeaaaady to rumble....

Ich will mich hiermit bei allen hier in den Bansheeforen bedanken, die mich in den letzten Wochen/Monaten mit Ihren Tips und Antworten geholfen haben.
Auch möchte ich mich noch ausdrücklich bei Bernhard für das geduldige Beantworten meiner unzähligen Fragen und die superschnelle Lieferung bedanken.
Super Service!!!

Schönen Tag und viele Grüße

Georg


----------



## Homer4 (27. Oktober 2020)

Die Tage geht mein feuchter Traum in Erfüllung.


----------



## san_andreas (27. Oktober 2020)

Bitte noch ein Bild von der anderen Seite.


----------



## Homer4 (27. Oktober 2020)

Des Rades?


----------



## Homer4 (27. Oktober 2020)

Vermutlich. Sehr gerne


----------



## Nd-60 (27. Oktober 2020)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Vermutlich. Sehr gerne Anhang anzeigen 1140193


Das dunkel grüne? 

schaut jedenfalls gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (27. Oktober 2020)

Ist es.


----------



## san_andreas (27. Oktober 2020)

Eine Teileliste wäre auch interessant von dem Rad.


----------



## Homer4 (27. Oktober 2020)

Sehr gerne, das freut mich.

Grüner Rahmen in L
Nukeproof 50mm Vorbau
Renthal Griffe
Levelnine Carbon Lenker
780mm/20mm

E4 203/180
X1 Schalthebel 1x11
Xt Schaltwerk
Garbaruk Kassette 11-48 (283gr!)
Turbine Kurbel mit 30er oval und Funn Bashguard
1up 180

Pike ultimate umgebaut auf 140mm und debon Air 2021
Rock Shox Super Deluxe Coil MM tune 400lbs
Carbon HR mit Rimpact/Alu VR
Kenda Hellkat 2.4


----------



## Homer4 (28. Oktober 2020)




----------



## 2 wheel drive (28. Oktober 2020)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1140411


ouuuuuuu!!!


----------



## Homer4 (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich dachte, das Gold wäre schwierig, auch wenn ich's unbedingt wollte.
Aber beim Bart von Merlin, sieht das geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2020)

Schnell einbauen !


----------



## Homer4 (28. Oktober 2020)




----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2020)

Kommt sehr geil !


----------



## Dakeyras (28. Oktober 2020)

Da muss jetzt eigentlich noch ne goldene Cura 4 ran.


----------



## Homer4 (28. Oktober 2020)

Wäre mir 2 much. Ich bin so schon mit einem Fuß im Gefängnis für das Gold


----------



## NoStyle (28. Oktober 2020)

Sattelklemme noch gold, oder die Dropouts ...
Sehr geil!


----------



## Nd-60 (28. Oktober 2020)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1140632Anhang anzeigen 1140633Anhang anzeigen 1140634


ich hoffe die gabel funktioniert auch ordentlich. Da gibt's inzwischen ja verschiedene Meinungen


----------



## nj_87 (29. Oktober 2020)

Sehr, sehr schönes Spity. Gefällt mir richtig, richtig gut mit der neuen Gabel.
Aber mal ne Frage^^
Wird bei dir vorne jetzt Wireless gebremst? 😜


----------



## Erbse73 (29. Oktober 2020)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1140632


Echt ein schönes Rad, mir gefällt die lila Sattelklemme nur nicht so. 
Eventuell eine goldene im Farbton der Federgabel nehmen?
Viel Spaß mit dem Banshee weiterhin


----------



## Homer4 (29. Oktober 2020)

Logo die Lilane passt so gar nicht. Aber dafür hätte ich die ganze Stütze demontieren müssen...Die Gabel wird jetzt mind. 1x gefahren wenn es das Wetter erlaubt, und dann eingemottet.
Ohne riesen Fender fahre ich den kommenden Monaten nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (29. Oktober 2020)

Ne Fox kashima dropper würde bestimmt top aussehen.


----------



## Dakeyras (30. Oktober 2020)

Color matching mit Kashima ist so ne Sache. Ich denke nicht, dass das gut zu dem Gold passt. 

Außerdem würde ich bei einer Sattelstütze in dieser Preislage eindeutig einer bikeyoke revive oder divine den Vorzug geben.


----------



## Homer4 (30. Oktober 2020)

Stimme ich voll zu. Ne Fox Factory Sattelstütze ist auch das teuerste Bauteil ohne jeglichen Mehrwert.


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. November 2020)

Was als Resterampe angefangen hat wird ja dann doch langsam vorzeigbar...


----------



## Homer4 (11. November 2020)

Mein Spitfire V3 in grün L wird verkauft
Komplett





						Enduro Bike kaufen – 1573 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1573 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				



Rahmenset





						Enduro Rahmen: 398 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Enduro Rahmen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 398 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2020)

Hast du das nicht grade erst aufgebaut ?


----------



## Homer4 (11. November 2020)

Ja leider.


----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2020)

Zuviele Räder ?


----------



## NoStyle (11. November 2020)

oh fukk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## half-devil333 (15. November 2020)




----------



## wanderer1219 (15. November 2020)

Das Foto kam vor kurzem mit einem Prime in schwarz und eine Nummer kleiner von @Tobiwan 
Ein paar Mutproben am Baden to the Bone in Freiburg habe ich abgehackt und wenige sind noch über.


----------



## F124 (28. November 2020)

Mein Gefährt für den Winter:


----------



## Erbse73 (28. November 2020)

Netzfund...


----------



## Homer4 (6. Dezember 2020)

Morgen,
mein Spitfire V3 Frameset geht jetzt doch weg. Komme kaum dazu mein Titan zu fahren oder halt andersrum, das soll sich ändern. Titan only!
Rahmen Large grün+Coil+Zubehör+Versand+Lackplatzer=1099,-





						Enduro Rahmen: 398 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Enduro Rahmen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 398 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## teatimetom (6. Dezember 2020)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> mein Spitfire V3 Frameset geht jetzt doch weg. Komme kaum dazu mein Titan zu fahren oder halt andersrum, das soll sich ändern. Titan only!
> Rahmen Large grün+Coil+Zubehör+Versand+Lackplatzer=1099,-
> 
> ...


Geiles Angebot!
Leider kein 29er, sonst wäre ich geneigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (6. Dezember 2020)

Meine gesammelten Werke, wie die Bikes sich doch über die Zeit verändern.. 

Prime V1, Large, Lenkwinkel !! 75 Grad 😹



Prime V2, Large



Prime V2, X-Large



Titan V1, Large






Titan V1, X-Large


----------



## Homer4 (7. Dezember 2020)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Geiles Angebot!
> Leider kein 29er, sonst wäre ich geneigt


Banshee sagt, Mullet kompatibel bis 140mm  
Du hast dir ja den Ext im Titan geholt    Goil


----------



## nj_87 (14. Dezember 2020)

Mein neues Spielzeug 🥰


----------



## Stompy (23. Dezember 2020)

Aus der Zeit als man noch easy mit dem Bike Urlaub machen konnte:



Prime V2


----------



## 2 wheel drive (28. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt mit CC DB Air und Baron/Trailking 😎


----------



## Tobiwan (31. Dezember 2020)

Guten Rutsch Euch allen!


----------



## jim_morrison (31. Dezember 2020)

Das wünsche ich euch auch! Gruss


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Januar 2021)




----------



## TheHighlander85 (10. Januar 2021)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1185433
> Ist der Berg im Hintergrund rechts der Schneeberg oder der Kornberg?


----------



## TheHighlander85 (10. Januar 2021)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1185433
> Anhang anzeigen 1185434


Ist der Berg Hintergrund rechts der Schneeberg oder der Kornberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Januar 2021)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Ist der Berg Hintergrund rechts der Schneeberg oder der Kornberg?


Wenn du das zweite Foto etwas größer ziehst, dann siehst du links neben dem dicken Baum die alten Funktürme des Großen Feldbergs. Ich bin da auf dem Roßkopf.
Wir sind hier im Taunus auch extrem von den Lockdown Flüchtlingen betroffen. Aber....durch die vielen Besucher liegt auf den Wegen eine Schnee und Eisdecke so hart wie Beton. Da wo sonst Wurzeln liegen, sind geile Wellen entstanden. Mit Spikes einfach Hammer! Normalerweise ist der Schnee immer zu tief, um richtig fahren zu können. Das ist dann Gekämpfe zwischen Wegsinken und Rutschen. Einfach geil. So hat der Wahnsinn auch was Schönes.


----------



## jack_steel (11. Januar 2021)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Wenn du das zweite Foto etwas größer ziehst, dann siehst du links neben dem dicken Baum die alten Funktürme des Großen Feldbergs. Ich bin da auf dem Roßkopf.
> Wir sind hier im Taunus auch extrem von den Lockdown Flüchtlingen betroffen. Aber....durch die vielen Besucher liegt auf den Wegen eine Schnee und Eisdecke so hart wie Beton. Da wo sonst Wurzeln liegen, sind geile Wellen entstanden. Mit Spikes einfach Hammer! Normalerweise ist der Schnee immer zu tief, um richtig fahren zu können. Das ist dann Gekämpfe zwischen Wegsinken und Rutschen. Einfach geil. So hat der Wahnsinn auch was Schönes.


Welchen Spikereifen fährst du denn? Hab da letztens auch recherchiert, weil es bei uns seit Dezember ähnliche Bedingungen hat und das Biken im Schnee so viel Spaß macht wie noch nie. Bin überrascht wie gut der Conti Baron auf Schnee geht - allerdings könnte man mit Spikereifen sicher noch mehr Gas geben. Leider gibt's den Schwalbe für 29" ja nur in 2,25".

EDIT: Sorry, kann man am Foto eh deutlich lesen - ist noch etwas früh heute. Du fährst aber 650B, oder?


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. Januar 2021)

jack_steel schrieb:


> Welchen Spikereifen fährst du denn? Hab da letztens auch recherchiert, weil es bei uns seit Dezember ähnliche Bedingungen hat und das Biken im Schnee so viel Spaß macht wie noch nie. Bin überrascht wie gut der Conti Baron auf Schnee geht - allerdings könnte man mit Spikereifen sicher noch mehr Gas geben. Leider gibt's den Schwalbe für 29" ja nur in 2,25".
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, kann man am Foto eh deutlich lesen - ist noch etwas früh heute. Du fährst aber 650B, oder?



Vorgestern: Gibim. SENSATIONELL! Allerdings eine Stelle mit "15m bergab nur Glatteis unter dem Pulver" _ggggggg_ Arg wie schnell man im Schnee fahren kann und wie weit man fliegt, wenn man fliegt! 🙃 8und ich bin langsam im Vergleich zu denen die es können)


----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. Januar 2021)

jack_steel schrieb:


> Welchen Spikereifen fährst du denn? Hab da letztens auch recherchiert, weil es bei uns seit Dezember ähnliche Bedingungen hat und das Biken im Schnee so viel Spaß macht wie noch nie. Bin überrascht wie gut der Conti Baron auf Schnee geht - allerdings könnte man mit Spikereifen sicher noch mehr Gas geben. Leider gibt's den Schwalbe für 29" ja nur in 2,25".
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, kann man am Foto eh deutlich lesen - ist noch etwas früh heute. Du fährst aber 650B, oder?


Ja, ist 650b. Ich habe auch 2.25. Für mich ist das ok, da Spikes ja auch keine Dauereinrichtung sind. Kommt alle 3 bis 4 Jahre vor, dass es sich lohnt. Den Satz hatte ich 2019 gekauft und noch nie montiert, mangels Eis und Schnee. Aber wenn, dann.... Wenn du an komplett vereisten Steilstücken an Leuten vorbeiballerst, die sich nicht einmal auf den Füßen halten können, ist schon spektakulär. Diese Blicke und die Rufe, Vorsicht, ist alles vereist! Jammmannnn!


----------



## Homer4 (11. Januar 2021)

Klingt extrem witzig.


----------



## brillenboogie (14. Januar 2021)




----------



## JackZero (15. Januar 2021)

Habe diese Woche mein erstes Banshee aufgebaut, und bin begeistert 
Der Rahmen ist einfach nur schön, und wirkt im Vergleich zu den Carbon Bombern die man sonst so sieht sehr filigran, was ihn elegant macht.


----------



## san_andreas (15. Januar 2021)

Bilder bitte !


----------



## Flamer (17. Januar 2021)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bilder bitte !



Kommt!









Bitte

Gruß Mirco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (17. Januar 2021)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bilder bitte !



Ich hab von der aktuellen Ausbaustufe leider kein ordentliches Bild aber immerhin ein Bild ;-)


----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. Januar 2021)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Ich hab von der aktuellen Ausbaustufe leider kein ordentliches Bild aber immerhin ein Bild ;-)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1190231


Wss steht denn da am Lenker ab? Ist da was komisch fotografiert?


----------



## IkilledKenny (17. Januar 2021)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Wss steht denn da am Lenker ab? Ist da was komisch fotografiert?


Du meinst die Spirgrips?  Optik ist gewöhnungsbedürftig aber was die Ergonomie angeht bringen sie mir so viel, dass ich das in Kauf nehme.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. Januar 2021)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Du meinst die Spirgrips?  Optik ist gewöhnungsbedürftig aber was die Ergonomie angeht bringen sie mir so viel, dass ich das in Kauf nehme.


Das habe ich jetzt gegoogelt 😅 OK, verstehen kann ich das schon. Ich greif auch bergan viel um. Affengriff usw. Aber für sowas fehlt mir das Selbstbewusstsein. Coole Sache.


----------



## 2 wheel drive (17. Januar 2021)

Bild:


----------



## ellogi (18. Januar 2021)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1150744


Wie bekommt man denn den Hebel der Hazard denn abgenommen und enteloxiert? Sieht gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flamer (22. Januar 2021)

So war auch mal wieder unterwegs musste die neuen Laufräder einfahren. Leider hat meine Reverb den Geist aufgegeben 👻 so ists aber leichter 😅

Hab es als 27,5er aufgebaut und momentan ehr als Tourenfully mit 140mm









Grüße


----------



## Erbse73 (24. Januar 2021)

Gestern im Matsch gespielt...


----------



## metalmatrix (24. Januar 2021)

Motto 2021 ist ja: keep your bike. 
komplett DVO jetzt und neue Decals... kein Mullet mehr... fast wie neues Bike. Bessere Bilder kommen sicher, bestimmt, irgendwann, wahrscheinlich, eventuell.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (26. Januar 2021)

Heute hat der Berg gewonnen. 😒


----------



## jim_morrison (3. Februar 2021)

Rune by night


----------



## michlbike (4. Februar 2021)

Also hier auch mein neu aufgebautes Rune.


----------



## el Lingo (4. Februar 2021)

Bitte Fahrberichte


----------



## svenson69 (4. Februar 2021)

michlbike schrieb:


> Also hier auch mein neu aufgebautes Rune. Anhang anzeigen 1200953



Stark 

Was wiegt denn das gute Stück?


----------



## michlbike (4. Februar 2021)

Wenn ich mal ordentlich zum Fahren komme, gibts auch nen Fahrbericht. Ich komme ziemlich genau auf 14kg.


----------



## gakul (4. Februar 2021)

Das Phantom V3 macht einfach Bock 👌


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (5. Februar 2021)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem Spitfire, leider sind meine spaßigen Hometrails noch total zugeschneit.
Trotzdem war der erste Eindruck durchweg positiv .


----------



## jim_morrison (5. Februar 2021)




----------



## Homer4 (5. Februar 2021)

Sehr schick


----------



## jim_morrison (5. Februar 2021)

Danke!


----------



## Gerrit (5. Februar 2021)

LukaG schrieb:


> Das Phantom V3 macht einfach Bock 👌Anhang anzeigen 1201056


Geiles Bild


----------



## gakul (6. Februar 2021)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Geiles Bild


Danke!


----------



## ellogi (7. Februar 2021)

Braunbär der ich bin, und entsprechend untrainiert im Moment, war bergauf definitiv nicht das Bike die Schwachstelle. Bis 24 % auf groben Schotter lag das Vorderrad satt auf der Straße. Den Antrieb bemerkt man, bin ganz froh über den Lockout.

Bergab habe ich bei dem Wetter die Grenzen nicht ausgelotet. Fühlt sich aber gut an.


----------



## ubertot (7. Februar 2021)

erste Impressionen von meinem Phantom. Hat bisher noch nicht so viel Action gesehen. Bin aber sehr angetan... bin seit sechs Jahren kein Fahrrad mit so wenig Federweg gefahren (Hardtail ausgenommen) und macht richtig Spaß.


----------



## jim_morrison (13. Februar 2021)

Hier ein paar Impressionen von der heutigen Biketour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (13. Februar 2021)

Ja Wetter war top


----------



## ellogi (13. Februar 2021)

Stilleben


----------



## JackZero (25. Februar 2021)

Endlich Schneefrei.
Konnte heute mal richtig fahren. ( im Tal, Berge sind noch Weiß )
Schonmal ein Sorry für die Bilderflut, aber im Moment bin ich total geflasht wie das Rad geht.....


----------



## Gerrit (25. Februar 2021)

JackZero schrieb:


> Endlich Schneefrei.
> Konnte heute mal richtig fahren. ( im Tal, Berge sind noch Weiß )
> Schonmal ein Sorry für die Bilderflut, aber im Moment bin ich total geflasht wie das Rad geht.....
> 
> ...


Das ist ja eine unverschämt geile Gegend!!!
Und ein geiles Bike natürlich ;-)


----------



## Sprudler (25. Februar 2021)

Tal sieht bei uns anders aus  Senkele?

Mach nur, am V3 kann man sich gar nicht satt sehen.


----------



## JackZero (25. Februar 2021)

Sprudler schrieb:


> Tal sieht bei uns anders aus  Senkele?
> 
> Mach nur, am V3 kann man sich gar nicht satt sehen.


Fast, der Hügel links neben dem Senkele. (Wenn man Richtung Süden schaut)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (25. Februar 2021)

@Sprudler : bist Du auch aus der Gegend?


----------



## NoStyle (25. Februar 2021)

JackZero schrieb:


> Schonmal ein Sorry für die Bilderflut, aber im Moment bin ich total geflasht wie das Rad geht.....


Gottseidank ist das hier die Galerie ...   
Tolle Trails, tolles Bike!


----------



## Sasse82 (25. Februar 2021)

Hier kommt mein Neuzugang, das schöne Phantom V3. 
(Ein paar mehr Bilder gibt es noch in der Galerie: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/95799)


----------



## jim_morrison (26. Februar 2021)

Frisch von heute Morgen...


----------



## NoStyle (26. Februar 2021)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Hier kommt mein Neuzugang, das schöne Phantom V3.


Wunderschön! 
Ist das Größe L? Gabel mit 130 mm vorne?


----------



## Sasse82 (26. Februar 2021)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Wunderschön!
> Ist das Größe L? Gabel mit 130 mm vorne?



Danke! 

Ja korrekt, ist Größe L mit einer Pike auf 130 mm getravelt.


----------



## Gerrit (27. Februar 2021)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Hier kommt mein Neuzugang, das schöne Phantom V3.
> (Ein paar mehr Bilder gibt es noch in der Galerie: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/95799)


Boah, richtig geile Bilder! Mit Blitz und so? Oder Sunbouncer?


----------



## Sasse82 (27. Februar 2021)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Boah, richtig geile Bilder! Mit Blitz und so? Oder Sunbouncer?


Danke dir.
Ja, war ein entfesselter Blitz.
Nur mit Reflektor bekommst du das so nicht hin.


----------



## NoStyle (1. März 2021)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ja korrekt, ist Größe L mit einer Pike auf 130 mm getravelt.


Danke!   
Tja - entweder ein Phantom oder MDE Carve mit 130er Gabel als Spitfire-Nachfolger ... keine leichte Entscheidung ...


----------



## ubertot (27. März 2021)

Mal zwei Pausenfotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (5. April 2021)

Heute meine erste Ausfahrt mit dem Prime! Läuft gut die Kiste. Ziemlich kurze ungewöhnungsphase. Mit den Bremsen war ich ein wenig unvorsichtig. Ging dann einmal den Trail in Fallrichtung runter.


----------



## Homer4 (5. April 2021)

Gosh. Mega lecker. Carbon Felgen?


----------



## Mr.Nox (5. April 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Gosh. Mega lecker. Carbon Felgen?


Moin,
Nein, es sind Alufelgen.
EVOLUTION SL A.30 Fade wenn ich mich nicht komplett täusche.


----------



## DaniT (10. April 2021)

So war heute endlich mal los, hat super spaß gemacht.
Der Harvester hatte auch die ein oder andere Fango-Packung vorbereitet.
Grüße


----------



## Homer4 (10. April 2021)

Rollt der Regolith merklich besser als der hellkat?


----------



## DaniT (10. April 2021)

Hatte die Hellkat noch nicht hinten.
Der Regolith funktioniert bis jetzt für mich top.
Hab den Regolith so lange auf dem Hinterrad, bis ich grip vermisse, war bis jetzt feucht, auch auf Wiesen und im steilen unterwegs und war happy. Komm damit auch noch entspannt eine Forststraße hoch.


----------



## Homer4 (10. April 2021)

Danke dir


----------



## jim_morrison (10. April 2021)

mit Bananenhalter 😅


----------



## Sasse82 (10. April 2021)

Hast du am Ende der Tour dann einen Bananenshake?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ubertot (10. April 2021)

Gabel ohne Decals sieht sehr clean aus


----------



## jim_morrison (10. April 2021)

ubertot schrieb:


> Gabel ohne Decals sieht sehr clean aus


Die hat decals, nur sind die auch schwarz 😊

und die Banane muss vor dem ersten Trail gegessen werden 😅


----------



## JackZero (10. April 2021)

späte Abendrunde.......


----------



## Masira (11. April 2021)

Kleines Abschieds-Shooting heute. 2018er Phantom V2 in XL ist ab sofort in liebevolle Hände abzugeben  
Mehr Infos im Bikemarkt.


----------



## JackZero (11. April 2021)

...und weil es Gestern so schön war heute die letzte Abendrunde für die nächsten Tage....
Morgen soll es wieder schneien.


----------



## DaniT (14. April 2021)

So, heute noch mal los, war super!
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (17. April 2021)

Winterwald im April


----------



## DaniT (17. April 2021)

Mega Sweet! Bike und Pfade ;-)


----------



## JackZero (17. April 2021)

Danke;-)


----------



## Schnegge (19. April 2021)

Mein Grosser darf jetzt auch Banshee fahren...
Haben ein gebrauchtes Rune V2 Kids tauglich gemacht...
Vorher:



Nachher:



Bremsscheibe vorne kommt auch noch in schwarz...


----------



## brillenboogie (21. April 2021)

Prime V2 budget-build. Müssen uns noch etwas aufeinander einstellen, aber läuft soweit.

Edit: Wenn die Felgendecals runter sind, muss ich mal richtige Bilder machen. Damit man auch was erkennen kann...


----------



## poison2008 (21. April 2021)

Ach die Felgendecals find ich soger schon in Ordnung... Mal sehen wie es ohne aussieht.
Sind aufgedruckt oder so ähnlich. Reine aufkleber sind das aber nicht oder? Aber die Klingel muss runter 😜


----------



## brillenboogie (22. April 2021)

Hahaha, Klingel ist schon fies - muss aber sein bei dem aktuellen Andrang im Wald. Da wird man sonst heiser von den eigenen Klingelintonationen ("driiiiiiiing-driiiiing", "ding-dong", "bing-bing-bing-bing") und auch zu oft in ein Gespräch verwickelt.
Felgendecals hab ich noch immer entfernt, macht die Optik ruhiger. Wenn mir demnächst mal langweilig ist...

Mit dem neuen Rad heißt es auch, vom alten Abschied nehmen. Mein bestes Rad bislang, das Prime muss ordentlich liefern jetzt.




Spitfire V2 XL Rahmen und diverses Zubehör (CC DB Inline, Pike, 26" Hope/Flow LRS, KS LEV, -2° und neutraler Steuersatz, kurze und lange Dropouts etc.) demnächst im Bikemarkt.


----------



## metalmatrix (25. April 2021)

Es grünt und sprießt der Frühling kommet.


----------



## Felger (26. April 2021)

erinnert ein bisschen an Davinci


----------



## orudne (30. April 2021)

Der Wetterbericht hatte für gestern Nachmittag Regen vorhergesagt.
Zum Glück war der so pünktlich wie die DB ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michlbike (30. April 2021)

Dann mach ich auch mal wieder mit. Heute eher tourig unterwegs mit dem Rune.


----------



## JackZero (9. Mai 2021)

frühe Sonntagmorgen Runde, noch ist es ruhig in der Natur.......


----------



## Erbse73 (9. Mai 2021)

JackZero schrieb:


> frühe Sonntagmorgen Runde, noch ist es ruhig in der Natur.......


Man könnte ja auch frech behaupten....Aus Sicht der Natur gesprochen
Da stört jemand diese Ruhe der Natur durch seine frühe Anwesenheit???
..Ey, das ist nicht böse gemeint...


----------



## JackZero (10. Mai 2021)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch frech behaupten....Aus Sicht der Natur gesprochen
> Da stört jemand diese Ruhe der Natur durch seine frühe Anwesenheit???
> ..Ey, das ist nicht böse gemeint...


😁 War so leise wie es der Hope Freilauf zugelassen hat.


----------



## ubertot (10. Mai 2021)

JackZero schrieb:


> 😁 War so leise wie es der Hope Freilauf zugelassen hat.


Mein Schnaufen bergauf ist lauter als der Freilauf bergab 😉


----------



## timmeygasmus (14. Mai 2021)

Das Phantom ist wirklich ein prima Rad für unsere hiesigen Hometrails, leider hat der CCDB Kitsuma nicht die erhoffte Performanceverbesserung gebracht, aktuell gibt es ein Update auf der Rebound-Seite, es bleibt definitiv spannend.


----------



## Nd-60 (14. Mai 2021)

timmeygasmus schrieb:


> Das Phantom ist wirklich ein prima Rad für unsere hiesigen Hometrails, leider hat der CCDB Kitsuma nicht die erhoffte Performanceverbesserung gebracht, aktuell gibt es ein Update auf der Rebound-Seite, es bleibt definitiv spannend.


Da wird aber nichts dem Zufall überlassen


----------



## jim_morrison (14. Mai 2021)

oh mein Gott 😂


----------



## timmeygasmus (14. Mai 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Da wird aber nichts dem Zufall überlassen



Cane Creek hat in der laufenden Produktion die Abstimmung des Rebound geändert - bedingt durch das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist man ja im Phantom mit relativ geringen Drücken und damit Rückstellkräften unterwegs, ich hatte noch die alte Abstimmung des Rebound, die auch voll offen noch ein (deutlich zu) hohes Niveau aufwies. Sowas kann man halt prima rausfahren und visualisieren, ich bin bedingt durch die Messerei schon recht sensitiv aber ab einem gewissen Level von unzureichender Performance ist es schwer zu differenzieren woran es jetzt liegt, das einzige was man (ich) merkt ist irgendwann nur noch dass es "bescheiden" ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nanananaMADMAN (14. Mai 2021)

timmeygasmus schrieb:


> Cane Creek hat in der laufenden Produktion die Abstimmung des Rebound geändert - bedingt durch das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist man ja im Phantom mit relativ geringen Drücken und damit Rückstellkräften unterwegs, ich hatte noch die alte Abstimmung des Rebound, die auch voll offen noch ein (deutlich zu) hohes Niveau aufwies. Sowas kann man halt prima rausfahren und visualisieren, ich bin bedingt durch die Messerei schon recht sensitiv aber ab einem gewissen Level von unzureichender Performance ist es schwer zu differenzieren woran es jetzt liegt, das einzige was man (ich) merkt ist irgendwann nur noch dass es "bescheiden" ist.


Ingenieur? 

Das Phantom sieht gut aus.


----------



## half-devil333 (15. Mai 2021)

Hier mal wieder mein Titan. Werde den Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer wohl abgeben. Falls jemand von Euch Interesse an dem Rahmen in Größe L und dem MRP Hazzard Dämpfer hat, schreibt mir eine PM🙂


----------



## poison2008 (15. Mai 2021)

Schade, warum möchtest du es abgeben wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## petrol (15. Mai 2021)

Frisch aus der Kiste


----------



## brillenboogie (16. Mai 2021)

Schickes Gerät, viel Spaß damit!
Brauchst aber ne längere Kette, oder?


----------



## petrol (16. Mai 2021)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> Schickes Gerät, viel Spaß damit!
> Brauchst aber ne längere Kette, oder?


Schon passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gimpel (18. Mai 2021)

So, mal die Speicherkarte aus der Kamera rübergezogen:


----------



## DrFlow (22. Mai 2021)

Erste Ausfahrt auf dem Titanen heute bei Nieselregen, keinen einzigen Wanderer oder anderen Biker getroffen.
Dafür schwer beeindruckt vom neuen Gerät. Es fährt sich genau so, wie ich es mir mit den Geometrieüberlegungen erhofft/erwartet habe. Echter Grip am Vorderrad ohne sich über jenes hängen zu müssen. Und die Effizienz des Hinterbaus hat mich sehr überrascht. Den Lok am Storia hab ich nie betätigt. Einzig das Gewicht lässt sich nicht verleugnen.


----------



## teatimetom (22. Mai 2021)

Banshee Phantom V3 in XL.
Hab auch das Titan und die Bikes fahren sich schon anders und ergänzen sich super. Mit Stahlfeder passt schon gut, wenn man wenig Federweg hat soll der auch gut sein. 😎


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. Mai 2021)

DrFlow schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt auf dem Titanen heute bei Nieselregen, keinen einzigen Wanderer oder anderen Biker getroffen.
> Dafür schwer beeindruckt vom neuen Gerät. Es fährt sich genau so, wie ich es mir mit den Geometrieüberlegungen erhofft/erwartet habe. Echter Grip am Vorderrad ohne sich über jenes hängen zu müssen. Und die Effizienz des Hinterbaus hat mich sehr überrascht. Den Lok am Storia hab ich nie betätigt. Einzig das Gewicht lässt sich nicht verleugnen.


Super! 

Wo warst denn unterwegs damit?


----------



## DrFlow (23. Mai 2021)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Super!
> 
> Wo warst denn unterwegs damit?


Lineck. Also richtig steil und jede Menge Wurzeln


----------



## ubertot (23. Mai 2021)

teatimetom schrieb:


> wenn man wenig Federweg hat soll der auch gut sein


Ich bin ein sehr großer Fan von Stahlfedern. Ich hadere beim Phantom aber noch. Bei meinem Enduro ist mir das mehr Gewicht egal. Meine naive Annahme war, dass ich bei mir Federweg von Coil mehr profitiere.


----------



## teatimetom (24. Mai 2021)

ubertot schrieb:


> Ich bin ein sehr großer Fan von Stahlfedern. Ich hadere beim Phantom aber noch. Bei meinem Enduro ist mir das mehr Gewicht egal. Meine naive Annahme war, dass ich bei mir Federweg von Coil mehr profitiere.


Wegen der 300 Gramm + an einer niedrigeren Stelle würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Die Qualität des Federwegs ist halt höher, als Nachteil muss man klar sagen das man schon den climb Switch verwenden muss.

Ich versuchs anders:
Schau dir Mal das rot der Feder an, grad wie für das Phantom gemacht 😋😋


----------



## Statusgruen (24. Mai 2021)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Wegen der 300 Gramm + an einer niedrigeren Stelle würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Die Qualität des Federwegs ist halt höher, als Nachteil muss man klar sagen das man schon den climb Switch verwenden muss.
> 
> Ich versuchs anders:
> Schau dir Mal das rot der Feder an, grad wie für das Phantom gemacht 😋😋Anhang anzeigen 1278899


Ganz schön ordentliche Bereifung für ein Phantom 👍


----------



## poison2008 (24. Mai 2021)

Mein Banshee Rune v3. 
Naja noch nicht ganz fertig. 
Neue Bremsleitung, Sattelklemme, spacer und Griffe werden noch gewechselt. 
Aber so bin ich erst mal mehr als zufrieden. Soger nur mit dem kleinen Rock shox deluxe Rt Dämpfer


----------



## el Lingo (25. Mai 2021)

Sieht in dem Blickwinkel ziemlich steil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (25. Mai 2021)

Das täuscht leider dermaßen, habe zwar welche von der Seite die dir das Gegenteil zeigen, aber irwie sind die Bilder nichts geworden, aber nächstes mal werde ich es versuchen besser hin zu kriegen 😉👍


----------



## el Lingo (25. Mai 2021)

Wieso leider? Ist es Dir zu flach? Und wie geht es allg. und erst recht durch Kurven. Phantom und Titan sollen da ja laut den Tests eine echte Macht sein


----------



## poison2008 (25. Mai 2021)

Ja das betrifft jetzt nur das Foto aus dem Blickwinkel.  Also hinten steil so wie es sein soll da ist nichts zu flach im Gegenteil und vorne flach. Perfect, Uphill geiler als mit dem Hardtail. Downhill... Ohne Worte meine bester ohne Worte. 
Bin 178 und habe ein L und sitze perfect drauf.


----------



## Statusgruen (30. Mai 2021)

Mein Titan... Wie schon von vielen geschrieben: wahnsinnig gutes Bike, minimale Abzüge für's Gewicht.


----------



## gimpel (30. Mai 2021)

Statusgruen schrieb:


> Mein Titan... Wie schon von vielen geschrieben: wahnsinnig gutes Bike, minimale Abzüge für's Gewicht.


Gute Dämpferwahl... 👍


----------



## poison2008 (31. Mai 2021)

Statusgruen schrieb:


> Mein Titan... Wie schon von vielen geschrieben: wahnsinnig gutes Bike, minimale Abzüge für's Gewicht.


Geiles Bike👍, geiler Aufbau🤙. Scheiß Foto🙈🙈😉


----------



## Statusgruen (31. Mai 2021)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Geiles Bike👍, geiler Aufbau🤙. Scheiß Foto🙈🙈😉


Mache noch ein schönes!


----------



## Deleted 588117 (1. Juni 2021)

-


----------



## Deleted 588117 (1. Juni 2021)

Das zweite Titan in der Familie….


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (1. Juni 2021)

Ich war gerade auf der Website. Werden die Räder jetzt teurer? Bei den nicht lieferbaren steht 1999.


----------



## poison2008 (1. Juni 2021)

Bermd schrieb:


> Das zweite Titan in der Familie….
> Anhang anzeigen 1283914Anhang anzeigen 1283916Anhang anzeigen 1283917Anhang anzeigen 1283918Anhang anzeigen 1283952


Sehr schönes Rad. Sehr schöner Aufbau. Aber..... 
Das aber kannst dir schon denken oder😉


----------



## Deleted 588117 (1. Juni 2021)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad. Sehr schöner Aufbau. Aber.....
> Das aber kannst dir schon denken oder😉


Das tolle durchdachte Aufbewahrungssystem für Werkzeug und Klamotten das sich nahezu unsichtbar in die Rahmenform integriert?


----------



## Homer4 (1. Juni 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Ich war gerade auf der Website. Werden die Räder jetzt teurer? Bei den nicht lieferbaren steht 1999.


Sieht so aus. 200€ plus. Hat aber gedauert. Aber das Wichtigste, der Preis mit ext bleibt aber gleich!


----------



## toastbrot51 (1. Juni 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Sieht so aus. 200€ plus. Hat aber gedauert. Aber das Wichtigste, der Preis mit ext bleibt aber gleich!


Woher weißt du das? Ich kann bei den nicht vorrätigen Rahmen keine Dämpferoption auswählen und die noch lieferbaren Rahmen kosten ohne Dämpfer noch 1799€


----------



## Homer4 (1. Juni 2021)

Hab's beim Rune getestet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (1. Juni 2021)

Somit kostet rechnerisch der ext nur 649,- Aufpreis


----------



## toastbrot51 (1. Juni 2021)

Ah du hast Recht, ich hatte nur beim Titan und Phantom geschaut. Da sind die Preise noch nicht angepasst.
Die EXT-Option lacht mich irgendwie immer mehr an


----------



## Homer4 (1. Juni 2021)

Die sollte man sich auch nicht entgehen lassen!


----------



## Flamer (2. Juni 2021)

Sooo das Wetter spielt langsam mit, perfekt für eine Runde mit dem Prime.







Grüße


----------



## MX-Bubu (9. Juni 2021)

Wenn man "no shock" auswählt geht der Preis wieder auf 1799,-.
Scheint also preisstabil und (teilweise) was verfügbar sein.
UND DAS IM JAHR 2021!!!


----------



## gakul (12. Juni 2021)

Mein Phantom. Hatte noch nen 2 Grad Angleset rumliegen und dachte ich probiere es einfach. Mal sehen wie es so läuft...


----------



## DaniT (12. Juni 2021)

Stark, sieht gut aus!
Bin gespannt wie es sich fährt...


----------



## Homer4 (12. Juni 2021)

Bestimmt gut. Hätte ich auch Bock drauf, Back to back.


----------



## gakul (14. Juni 2021)

Bester Start in den Tag 👌


----------



## Mr.Nox (14. Juni 2021)

Das Teil geht hab. Habe den Rahmen blind gekauft und bereue nichts. Die Revive müsste evtl. noch ein Ticken kürzer, also auf 150mm abgesenkt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (14. Juni 2021)

Ballern in Finale. Bissel sehr warm Berghoch, aber irgendwie geil. Fressen bis der Arzt kommt, und Salz Salz und Magnesium


----------



## Flamer (14. Juni 2021)

Der Berg ruft!


----------



## gakul (15. Juni 2021)

Eine Runde mit der Freundin ✌️


----------



## gimpel (15. Juni 2021)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Das Teil geht hab. Habe den Rahmen blind gekauft und bereue nichts.


Das kann ich so unterschreiben...


----------



## Sasse82 (15. Juni 2021)

Das erste Mal mit dem Titan in alpinem Gelände gewesen.
Das Ding fährt sich sowas von souverän! 
Wenn jetzt nur noch meine Fahrtechnik mit dem technischen Gelände mithalten könnte.


----------



## poison2008 (15. Juni 2021)

Sieht gut aus👍 Übung macht den Meister 😉


----------



## Gerrit (17. Juni 2021)

toastbrot51 schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das? Ich kann bei den nicht vorrätigen Rahmen keine Dämpferoption auswählen und die noch lieferbaren Rahmen kosten ohne Dämpfer noch 1799€


Das ist jetzt vorbei. Rahmen nackt 1999 und mit Storia Ext 2799. So langsam wird das bunt...


----------



## Homer4 (17. Juni 2021)

Hatte damals fürs Titan 2650€ mit ext bezahlt.
Bin zum Glück versorgt.
Aber echt krass und wird bestimmt nie wieder günstiger.
Scheisse


----------



## Gerrit (17. Juni 2021)

Ein Grund mehr, mein altes Spitfire weiter zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (17. Juni 2021)

Also das Rune V3  orange Bekommt man noch für 1799,. Ohne Dämpfer.... Aber auch nur in den Größen L und XL
Schnell zuschlagen wer noch eins braucht. Ich könnte mir noch ein Black ergattern 😁 jetzt ist es auch nicht mehr lieferbar.


----------



## pAn1c (17. Juni 2021)

Black ist doch blangweilig!


----------



## toastbrot51 (17. Juni 2021)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt vorbei. Rahmen nackt 1999 und mit Storia Ext 2799. So langsam wird das bunt...


Puh irgendwie wird die Option mein Rad einfach noch ein paar Jahre zu fahren immer interessanter.



pAn1c schrieb:


> Black ist doch blangweilig!


Aber immer noch besser als kein Rad zu haben


----------



## poison2008 (18. Juni 2021)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Black ist doch blangweilig!


Naja mein black ist noch nicht fertig, dazu kommt noch ein bißchen Purple dann sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus😉


----------



## Felger (18. Juni 2021)

Mein Spitfire rollt auch endlich...
Muss noch etwas mit den Federelementen spielen 
Der DVO kickt etwas. Da fehlt etwas Zugstufe 🤔


----------



## Felger (18. Juni 2021)

Spity in L mit 140mm als Mullet hat übrigens laut bikestats eine ähnliche Geo wie das neue Bronson in M 🤔

Aber die Erfahrungen waren nicht so gut, oder?





Stack, Reach und Tretlager ändern sich ja doch ganz schön (sogar bei 160mm zu Mullet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (19. Juni 2021)

Probiers einfach aus. Gibt bei nsmb nen Langzeittest zum Titan und er liebt es als Mullet - in low! Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe sollen die langen Kettenstreben sich positiv auf Mullet auswirken....


----------



## Gerrit (19. Juni 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> Mein Spitfire rollt auch endlich...
> Muss noch etwas mit den Federelementen spielen
> Der DVO kickt etwas. Da fehlt etwas Zugstufe 🤔
> Anhang anzeigen 1294449


Geiler Hobel! 
Dass der DVO kickt, ist komisch. Ich empfinde bei meinem V2 genau das Gegenteil - ich erwarte einen Kick, aber der schnuppern das Ding weg. 
Ruf mal Ronnie bei DVO an, die sind sehr hilfsbereit dort.


----------



## Felger (19. Juni 2021)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Geiler Hobel!
> Dass der DVO kickt, ist komisch. Ich empfinde bei meinem V2 genau das Gegenteil - ich erwarte einen Kick, aber der schnuppern das Ding weg.
> Ruf mal Ronnie bei DVO an, die sind sehr hilfsbereit dort.


Ist genau anders rum. Beim Einfedern ist alles top, beim Ausfedern dämpft er zu wenig


----------



## Felger (19. Juni 2021)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Probiers einfach aus. Gibt bei nsmb nen Langzeittest zum Titan und er liebt es als Mullet - in low! Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe sollen die langen Kettenstreben sich positiv auf Mullet auswirken....



Deswegen hört man denke ich auch mehr vom Prime als Mullet.

Aber mit der Gabel bin ich auch nicht 100% glücklich... Dann teste ich mal


----------



## JackZero (19. Juni 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> Ist genau anders rum. Beim Einfedern ist alles top, beim Ausfedern dämpft er zu wenig


Liegt denke ich am Hinterbau des V3.
Habe bei dem DPX das gleiche, fahre bei passendem SAG die Zugstufe 4-5 Klicks mehr geschlossen als die Empfehlung von Fox. (obwohl ich alle meine Räder mit eher schnellen  Rebound fahre und das mag)
Habe mich langsam ran getastet, und bin jetzt doch sehr zufrieden mit der Zugstufe.


----------



## JackZero (19. Juni 2021)

und weil Galerie………


----------



## Felger (19. Juni 2021)

JackZero schrieb:


> Liegt denke ich am Hinterbau des V3.
> Habe bei dem DPX das gleiche, fahre bei passendem SAG die Zugstufe 4-5 Klicks mehr geschlossen als die Empfehlung von Fox. (obwohl ich alle meine Räder mit eher schnellen  Rebound fahre und das mag)
> Habe mich langsam ran getastet, und bin jetzt doch sehr zufrieden mit der Zugstufe.



Der Vorbesitzer war mit dem dpx2 unzufrieden. Ich habe mit dem super Deluxe Coil übernommen. Passt eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht. Schönes Bügelbrett damit. Mit dem DVO habe ich etwas mehr Gegenhalt. Evtl war aber auch die Feder eins zu weich. Luft kann man hald so schön einstellen mittlerweile 🙄 bei DVO mit Token in pos und neg kammer 👌


----------



## Homer4 (19. Juni 2021)

Coil I'm Spity war einfach nur Hammer geil. Optisch, preislich und technisch


----------



## Gerrit (19. Juni 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> Ist genau anders rum. Beim Einfedern ist alles top, beim Ausfedern dämpft er zu wenig


Bisher habe ich vom Topaz eher gelesen, dass die Zugstufe zu langsam war, insbesondere bei leichteren Fahrern. 
Wie viel Druck fährst du in Hauptkammer und Ausgleichsbehälter?


----------



## Felger (20. Juni 2021)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich vom Topaz eher gelesen, dass die Zugstufe zu langsam war, insbesondere bei leichteren Fahrern.
> Wie viel Druck fährst du in Hauptkammer und Ausgleichsbehälter?


Kann ich gerade nicht nachsehen da die nächsten zwei Wochen nicht zu Hause. Der Dämpfer ist auch schon auf dem Weg zu DZ Suspension. Im Kopf habe ich es leider nicht mehr. Aber so 25% SAG im Spitfire bei 90 kg mit allem.
Den piggy habe ich irgendwo in die Mitte gepumpt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (24. Juni 2021)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Titan im Einsatz.


----------



## Flamer (28. Juni 2021)

Hi, 

nach dem der Marathon in Pfronten leider abgesagt wurden ist, hab ich mich entschlossen diesen Solo mit meinen Prime zu fahren.












Nach anstrengenden 1800hm und 50km war es dann aber geschafft. 

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Grisi89 (29. Juni 2021)

Moin, hier mal zwei Bilder von mir mit dem Rune bei der Trailtrophy


----------



## oltafux (3. Juli 2021)

Hab das Prime heuer fürn Alpencross verwendet, trotz nicht gerader leichter Ausstattung waren die 14000Hm in 8Tagen nicht wirklich ein Problem, im Gegenteil, hab selten so viel Spaß bei einem AC gehabt.
Sorry für die Lenkerhörnchen, die müssen beim AC sein, hab ich seit meinen ersten AC vor 20 Jahren. Sehen sch.... aus, sind aber sehr praktisch.


----------



## Gerrit (4. Juli 2021)

Prime Time


----------



## 2 wheel drive (5. Juli 2021)

Mein Prime V2 gestern Abend, einfach eine Spaßmaschine 😎


----------



## petrol (8. Juli 2021)

mal ne Runde auf dem Klinovec (Spitfire)


----------



## el Lingo (8. Juli 2021)

Da gehe ich mit


----------



## jim_morrison (10. Juli 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerPUCK (10. Juli 2021)

Ja Hi 🤣👌,

der @jim_morrison der beim Lotter Stream mit dabei war?

Ich bin's der Johannes 🍻

Hier Mal mein Banshee Darkside 🤣🤙









Und hier mein Banshee Rune V2🙈 das zweite Bild war die erste Aufbaustufe damals 🙈 die mit dem Fox Dhx2 ist der aktuelle Stand 🤣













Ride on,

Johannes 😁👍


----------



## jim_morrison (10. Juli 2021)

DerPUCK schrieb:


> Ja Hi 🤣👌,
> 
> der @jim_morrison der beim Lotter Stream mit dabei war?
> 
> ...


Hahaha hi Johannes, natürlich ist es der Jim 😂.  Wie gehts? Coole Bikes hast du da! Sind tolle Bilder.. Und warst du heute auch irgendwo unterwegs?
Gruss Jim


----------



## DerPUCK (11. Juli 2021)

Leider nein ich muss dieses Wochenende arbeiten aber morgen geht's auf die trails 🤣🤙


----------



## teatimetom (11. Juli 2021)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Titan im Einsatz.


Die Bank steht ned zufällig in Garmisch Partenkirchen? 🤓


----------



## Sasse82 (11. Juli 2021)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Die Bank steht ned zufällig in Garmisch Partenkirchen? 🤓


Rein zufällig schon.


----------



## poison2008 (15. Juli 2021)

So bremsleitung neu. Alles andere bleibt erst mal so. Das Rune ist echt der Hammer 👍💪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (15. Juli 2021)

Schick! Aber was ist das für ein Dämpfer???


----------



## poison2008 (15. Juli 2021)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Schick! Aber was ist das für ein Dämpfer??


Ein ganz normaler Rock Shox Deluxe Rt. Der überraschend sehr gut funktioniert 👍


----------



## ubertot (15. Juli 2021)

Ich würde den Sagring noch rosa machen. Aber cooles, cleanes Bike.


----------



## Gerrit (15. Juli 2021)

ubertot schrieb:


> Ich würde den Sagring noch rosa machen. Aber cooles, cleanes Bike.


Heißt der dann Sackring?


----------



## el Lingo (16. Juli 2021)

Gestern bin ich spontan auf eine Feierabendrunde auf die Wolfswarte. Das Spitfire macht wirklich Spaß und ist flott unterwegs.


----------



## Gerrit (16. Juli 2021)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich spontan auf eine Feierabendrunde auf die Wolfswarte. Das Spitfire macht wirklich Spaß und ist flott unterwegs.
> Anhang anzeigen 1308616Anhang anzeigen 1308617


Wolfswarte  - bist du den Fußweg hoch gefahren?
Mein Spitfire mochte den gern - muss unbedingt mal ausprobieren, ob das Prime da auch hoch fährt. 

Und, ja, runter ist irgendwie geiler ;-)


----------



## el Lingo (16. Juli 2021)

Den steinigen Weg, der beim Umflut-Graben startet und geradeaus hoch geht. Runter ging es über den Butterstieg


----------



## PazClemenza (16. Juli 2021)

Schwarzschnellleise 😀


----------



## Mr.Nox (16. Juli 2021)

Jetzt mit etwas anderer Bereifung. Heute Abend beginnt dann ein kleiner Roadtrip. St. Andreasberg, Brilon, Trailpark Winterberg und vielleicht Deister.


----------



## el Lingo (18. Juli 2021)

Das ist der Deister die beste Option, viel Spaß dabei. Ich bin heute würde im Harz gewesen und hatte einen Trail, wo ich tatsächlich mal nicht alles gefahren bin. Ist ein Parallelweg zum Alexanderstieg. Ziemlich gut und technisch 🤘
Das Spitfire wird gerade immer noch besser, da ich die Gabel anders abgestimmt habe. Jetzt bügelt es alles weg und ist dabei super entspannt zu fahren. Bergauf rollt es auch spitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (19. Juli 2021)

Ist dann doch Brilon, Winterberg und MSB X trail geworden.
Bis auf Brilon alles super spaßig. Dafür Ideal um in den Bikeurlaub entspannt zu starten.
Faszinierend, wie sieht sich das Bike mit anderen Reifen fährt und deutlich satter am Boden klebt


----------



## Homer4 (20. Juli 2021)

Wo sind eigentlich die ganzen ausverkauften Prime V3 Rahmen in blau?


----------



## petrol (22. Juli 2021)

beim Lackierer....


----------



## ElDiabolo666 (22. Juli 2021)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Rune!


----------



## kgoran79 (22. Juli 2021)




----------



## JackZero (24. Juli 2021)

Jetzt mit Tourentauglicherem Lrs und Bereifung.
Den Hope/Flow Lrs mit den 2,5er WT Walzen behalte ich für Park und schlechte Witterung.


----------



## JackZero (26. Juli 2021)

nochmal die Regen/Hagelpause nutzen……


----------



## tom234 (10. August 2021)

Mein neues Prime auf seiner ersten Ausfahrt! Und ja, ich bin sehr, sehr happy damit. Danke auch an @everyday26 !


----------



## Gerrit (10. August 2021)

tom234 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1320436
> 
> Mein neues Prime auf seiner ersten Ausfahrt! Und ja, ich bin sehr, sehr happy damit. Danke auch an @everyday26 !


Sehr schick geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaniT (10. August 2021)

Rot macht schnell.
Sweet, ride!


----------



## JackZero (14. August 2021)

kleine Abendrunde…….


----------



## morph027 (20. August 2021)

So, fertig ist das Geschoß. Phantom V3. Ergänzung zum Titan. Wahnsinn, was das Gerät im Vergleich für einen Vortrieb und Level an Spritzigkeit hat. Bin heute früh direkt die Trailrunde auf Arbeit ge-jibb'ed, wie man so neudeutsch sagt.


----------



## morph027 (21. August 2021)

Brothers in arms 

Meine Frau versteht den Unterschied einfach nicht 😂


----------



## Gerrit (21. August 2021)

morph027 schrieb:


> Brothers in arms
> 
> Meine Frau versteht den Unterschied einfach nicht 😂
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1326279


Solange sie versteht, dass du beide brauchst, ist ja alles gut


----------



## Sasse82 (21. August 2021)

Ist einfach ne mega gute Kombination.
Komme gerade wieder von meiner ersten Ausfahrt mit dem Titan nach vielen Wochen Phantom zurück.
Auch wenn ich mit dem Phantom bei mir in der Gegend nie wirklich Performance in der Abfahrt vermisse, ist es trotzdem wieder richtig geil zu spüren mit wie viel mehr Nachdruck du von vorne rein in den Trail ballern kannst und wie viel mehr es dann doch noch wegbügelt...
Auf der anderen Seite macht es dann auch immer wieder Spaß mit dem Phantom spritziger und agiler unterwegs zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (21. August 2021)

Du bist sowieso schuld


----------



## DaniT (21. August 2021)

Wrh klar…;-)
Meine Dame versteht N+1 auch nicht…
Was fährst Du denn für ne Reifenkombo auf  dem Titan?
Grüße


----------



## morph027 (21. August 2021)

Aktuell Butcher vorn und Eliminator hinten, weil gab's mal günstig. Sonst eher irgendwas von Maxxis. HR2 und DHR2 oder so. Was immer mal im Angebot so auftaucht


----------



## DaniT (23. August 2021)

Ich sehe gerade ich hab dich das schon zweimal gefragt 
Bitte entschuldige, ich mag die Combo glaube ich einfach..!


----------



## DerPUCK (23. August 2021)

Hi liebe Banshee Fahrer,

ich war neulich mal wieder mit meinem Rune V2 in Tour mit neuem Fahrwerkssetup 🙈


----------



## JackZero (23. August 2021)

Sehr geil, ich liebe diese Farbkombination.
Und eine Hammerschmidt Kurbel sieht man auch nicht mehr so häufig.


----------



## jim_morrison (23. August 2021)

JackZero schrieb:


> Sehr geil, ich liebe diese Farbkombination.
> Und eine Hammerschmidt Kurbel sieht man auch nicht mehr so häufig.


Wie funktioniert diese Kurbel?


----------



## JackZero (23. August 2021)

Ist eine Getriebekurbel, ähnlich einem Planetengetriebe.
Sollte damals den Umwerfer ersetzen, hatte nur 2 Gänge.







						Hammerschmidt-Getriebekurbel – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## jim_morrison (23. August 2021)

Ok danke für die Info


----------



## Flamer (25. August 2021)

Hier mal mein Prime im Abfahrtsmodus









Für Park und co

Gruß Mirco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (25. August 2021)

Sieht sehr schick aus.


----------



## JackZero (26. August 2021)

Nachdem ich so vom Spitfire geflasht bin, wollte ich noch ein 29er für lange Alpine Touren.
Also habe ich es getan……
Es wird ein Phantom gebaut, ergänzen sich bestimmt gut die zwei


----------



## morph027 (26. August 2021)

Als Phantom Frischling kann ich das nur gut heißen  Bin auf deinen Aufbau gespannnt.


----------



## JackZero (26. August 2021)

morph027 schrieb:


> Als Phantom Frischling kann ich das nur gut heißen  Bin auf deinen Aufbau gespannnt.


Naja, Dein Aufbau Faden hat mir den Rest gegeben, danach habe ich dann reflexartig bestellt 
Bin auch gespannt wie es wird.
Vielleicht erstelle ich auch einen Aufbau Faden, dann muss ich die Galerie hier nicht so sehr mit den Zwischenstufen des Aufbau belasten.


----------



## jim_morrison (27. August 2021)

JackZero schrieb:


> Nachdem ich so vom Spitfire geflasht bin, wollte ich noch ein 29er für lange Alpine Touren.
> Also habe ich es getan……
> Es wird ein Phantom gebaut, ergänzen sich bestimmt gut die zwei
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1329201Anhang anzeigen 1329202


😂😂 habe mir auch was für lange alpine Touren aufgebaut:


----------



## JackZero (27. August 2021)

Bin vor 20 Jahren auch noch mit den 18 kg Freeridern in den Bergen auf Tagestour gewesen, aber man wird leider nicht jünger;-)


----------



## Homer4 (27. August 2021)

Wo bleibt der Aufbaufaden?


----------



## JackZero (27. August 2021)

Kommt, mal sehen wie weit ich am Wochenende komme, nächste Woche geht es dann erst mal mit dem Spitfire Richtung Tramin, in den Wohlverdienten Urlaub.


----------



## 2 wheel drive (28. August 2021)

Mit dem Prime am Weissensee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (28. August 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt der Aufbaufaden?








						ein Ph[A]ntom wächst in meinem Keller
					

Ein Schattenwesen haust bei mir und ruft mich jede Nacht……. Ich konnte einen flüchtigen Blick auf es werfen und war sofort in seinem Bann. Es hat Besitz von meinem Geist genommen und zwingt mich zum Kauf von teuren Fahrradkomponenten, nur damit es wachsen kann.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## kgoran79 (2. September 2021)

Erster Test mit neuem Fahrwerk 😉


----------



## JackZero (2. September 2021)

ein bisschen  Akklimatisieren am 1. Urlaubstag.


----------



## ellogi (2. September 2021)

kgoran79 schrieb:


> Erster Test mit neuem Fahrwerk 😉
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1332790


Nicht nur das Fahrwerk, oder? Mittlerweile sind ja auch einige schicke Anbauteile (Lenker, Vorbau) dazu gekommen. Sehr schick.


----------



## kgoran79 (2. September 2021)

ellogi schrieb:


> Nicht nur das Fahrwerk, oder? Mittlerweile sind ja auch einige schicke Anbauteile (Lenker, Vorbau) dazu gekommen. Sehr schick.


Danke 🙏 
Gut aufgepasst! 😉
Wollte eigentlich den Lenker und Vorbau schon von Anfang an, da waren sie aber nicht lieferbar.


----------



## JackZero (7. September 2021)

noch ein paar Urlaubsfotos vom Spitfire


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (7. September 2021)

Die Linie im 2. Bild bist Du aber noch gefahren, oder?


----------



## JackZero (7. September 2021)

Selbstverständlich, genau wie die im Bild davor, und überhaupt alle Trails die mir unter die Stollen kommen.
Vorsichtig mit solchen Fragen, ich bin schnell beleidigt


----------



## michlbike (8. September 2021)

Ich find‘s immer wieder hübsch 😊


----------



## el Lingo (8. September 2021)

Ich habe heute eine kleine Feierabendrunde auf den Brocken und die Scharfenstein Klippen gemacht. Was für ein wahnsinnig gutes Wetter!


----------



## JackZero (10. September 2021)

Erster Ritt auf dem Phantom


----------



## JackZero (13. September 2021)

heute nochmal ein bisschen Parkaction mit dem Spitfire gehabt 😁


----------



## JackZero (14. September 2021)

Und heute noch eine Tour mit dem Phantom, bevor es morgen regnet.


----------



## poison2008 (16. September 2021)

Hier mal mein Banshee Rune v3 mit Schwarzen griffen und Coil Dämpfer. Man ist das geil 👌


----------



## Homer4 (16. September 2021)

Grüße aus Latsch.


----------



## Gerrit (16. September 2021)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Banshee Rune v3 mit Schwarzen griffen und Coil Dämpfer. Man ist das geil 👌
> Anhang anzeigen 1340562Anhang anzeigen 1340563


Krasser Hinterreifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (16. September 2021)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Krasser Hinterreifen...


Notlösung, wird noch durch einen Highroller ersetzt 😉


----------



## ubertot (16. September 2021)

Ich hab das Gefühl, schwarz ist die Modefarbe.


----------



## JackZero (16. September 2021)

Schon immer, weil schwarz nicht aus der Mode kommt 😉


----------



## DrFlow (16. September 2021)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Banshee Rune v3 mit Schwarzen griffen und Coil Dämpfer. Man ist das geil 👌
> Anhang anzeigen 1340562Anhang anzeigen 1340563


Shorty hinten, alter Schwede, wo bist du denn damit unterwegs? Oder hast du 60 cm Oberschenkelumfang?

Das Bike sieht auf alle älle Mörder aus 

Edit: sniped by @Gerrit


----------



## poison2008 (16. September 2021)

DrFlow schrieb:


> Shorty hinten, alter Schwede, wo bist du denn damit unterwegs? Oder hast du 60 cm Oberschenkelumfang?
> 
> Das Bike sieht auf alle älle Mörder aus


Danke,
Nein der shorty dient als Notlösung. Es kommt ein Highroller 2 drauf.
Aber der shorty hat auch grip ohne ende😉👌


----------



## Gerrit (16. September 2021)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Notlösung, wird noch durch einen Highroller ersetzt 😉


Ist sicherlich ein gutes Training 😁


----------



## ubertot (18. September 2021)

Weil alle ihre schwarzen Räder posten, musste ich gestern Abend doch noch raus um ein Foto zu machen.


----------



## Mr.Nox (18. September 2021)

Damit diese silbernen Räder gar nicht erst zur Gewohnheit werden.
Jetzt mit Syncros Flaschenhalter inkl. Werkzeug und Luftpumpe, dazu ein RRP Mini Mudguard.


----------



## Sasse82 (18. September 2021)

Meine Bikes sind eigentlich schon den ganzen Sommer über braun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (18. September 2021)

noch mehr schwarz 🥰


----------



## orudne (18. September 2021)

Prime Raw +1


----------



## poison2008 (18. September 2021)

Können wir uns einigen, das alle Banshee Bike's geil aussehen egal welche Farbe 🤣👍


----------



## brillenboogie (19. September 2021)

Ich würd sagen, in jedem Fall ne gute Basis, aber versauen kann man es trotzdem...


----------



## DerPUCK (19. September 2021)

So und jetzt noch aweng Farbe dazu🤣👌


----------



## Bananamann (22. September 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cirest (27. September 2021)

Ahoi, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Phantom V3 in M zum Probesitzen - Raum Innsbruck / Füssen? Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn sich jemand meldet!


----------



## JackZero (15. Oktober 2021)

Finaler Aufbau Spitfire, Lrs ist für schlechtes Wetter und Bikepark.


----------



## DrFlow (15. Oktober 2021)

Hab heute mein Titan auch ordentlich in die Herbstsonne ausgeführt und knapp 700 Hm runtergeprügelt. Geht schon echt gut, die Kiste.


----------



## DaniT (15. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab das Prime heute noch mal etwas gescheucht…
Ich muss sagen es wird bei mir immer gröber, bin ich denn bekloppt, da schicke Teile dran zu schrauben….
Geiles Bike, geiler Tag.
Grüße


----------



## tom234 (18. Oktober 2021)




----------



## elschling (18. Oktober 2021)

Hier mal was blaues:


----------



## JackZero (19. Oktober 2021)




----------



## BrotherMo (20. Oktober 2021)

JackZero schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1357727Anhang anzeigen 1357728Anhang anzeigen 1357729


Zwieselberg?


----------



## JackZero (20. Oktober 2021)

👍🏻


----------



## der Trixxer (20. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe mich verkleinert statt Propain Spindrift jetzt Spitfire V3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexAndreas (21. Oktober 2021)

Moin,
ich fahr ein Darkside und mag da mal eine Doppelbrücke fahren.
Kann mir jemand sagen was für ein Offset, bei einer Boxxer 27,5, ich fahren kann?


----------



## el Lingo (21. Oktober 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Ich habe mich verkleinert statt Propain Spindrift jetzt Spitfire V3.Anhang anzeigen 1358621


Gute Entscheidung, bin ja selber vom Patrol weg zum Spitfire. Fehlt Dir etwas verglichen zum Popain?


----------



## poison2008 (21. Oktober 2021)

AlexAndreas schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich fahr ein Darkside und mag da mal eine Doppelbrücke fahren.
> Kann mir jemand sagen was für ein Offset, bei einer Boxxer 27,5, ich fahren kann?


Nimm das was du hast, bzw. Was du bekommst....


----------



## poison2008 (21. Oktober 2021)

Das hab ich noch gefunden.... Wie gesagt nimm und was du bekommst und werde glücklich 😎


----------



## AlexAndreas (21. Oktober 2021)

Vielen Dank


----------



## der Trixxer (21. Oktober 2021)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung, bin ja selber vom Patrol weg zum Spitfire. Fehlt Dir etwas verglichen zum Popain?


Kann ich noch nicht sagen. War noch nicht in den Bergen.


----------



## el Lingo (24. Oktober 2021)

Heute bei bestem Wetter im Harz


----------



## Gerrit (26. Oktober 2021)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Heute bei bestem Wetter im HarzAnhang anzeigen 1360983


Ich als bekennender Höhenschisser habe im September dreimal überlegt, ob ich da rüber fahre. Und dann kommst du und machst da noch nen manual 🤣🙈
Cooles Bild und ein richtig lustiger Trail 👍🏻


----------



## el Lingo (26. Oktober 2021)

So ein Bild gibt es von mir auch vom alten Ladies Only im Deister. Der hatte auch eine ähnliche Brücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (26. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Caese (26. Oktober 2021)

Ohne Manual (der braucht ja ganzschön bodyenglish) - aber dafür mit Rad. Nach einem Ausflug zu Commencal wieder zurück in der Familie (früher SpitfireV2).

Ich weiß noch nicht so richtig, wie oder wo ich da etwas Farbe dranschmeißen kann (aber mir gefällt der Rahmen auch so extrem gut)


----------



## poison2008 (26. Oktober 2021)

Dann lass ihn so😉👍👍
Sieht geil aus.


----------



## Homer4 (26. Oktober 2021)

Jo. Sieht Bombe aus


----------



## brillenboogie (26. Oktober 2021)

Aber echt. Wozu Farbe, wenns auch schwarz sein kann?


----------



## morph027 (26. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin ja auch von stealth schwarz über knallgrün (gabs günstig ) bei dem "raw" gelandet. Jetzt hab ich zwei davon im Keller und kann mich nicht satt sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexAndreas (26. Oktober 2021)

Fürs erste bin ich mit dem Darkside fertig


----------



## poison2008 (26. Oktober 2021)

Fett 😎😎


----------



## ubertot (27. Oktober 2021)

Caese schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht so richtig, wie oder wo ich da etwas Farbe dranschmeißen kann (aber mir gefällt der Rahmen auch so extrem gut)


Ich erspähe da einen lila Bashguard.


----------



## JackZero (27. Oktober 2021)

….noch ein bisschen die Sonne genießen 😌 
Auch schwarze Rahmen kann man bunt machen 😁


----------



## 1georg1969 (27. Oktober 2021)

JackZero schrieb:


> ….noch ein bisschen die Sonne genießen 😌
> Auch schwarze Rahmen kann man bunt machen 😁
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1362399


Hihi...ist das schon das bloody Halloween design?


----------



## JackZero (27. Oktober 2021)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Hihi...ist das schon das bloody Halloween design?


Ja, nur daß bei mir das ganze Jahr Halloween ist.


----------



## JackZero (28. Oktober 2021)

Heute noch ein Traumtag genutzt, also noch ein paar Bilder vom „Halloween Design“.


----------



## Homer4 (28. Oktober 2021)

Wo ist das denn? Ist ja irre


----------



## Homer4 (28. Oktober 2021)

Ist doch Höllentalschlucht Zugspitze!


----------



## gakul (28. Oktober 2021)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Heute bei bestem Wetter im HarzAnhang anzeigen 1360983


Wassertal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (28. Oktober 2021)

Zugspitze passt schon mal,
ist aber auf der österreichischen Seite.
Blindseetrail in Lermoos.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (28. Oktober 2021)

*viel zu langsam*


----------



## JackZero (29. Oktober 2021)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> *viel zu langsam*


Geduld ist ein Lebensgrundsatz den man erlernen muss.


----------



## DrFlow (2. November 2021)

Titan am Gipfel (noch) ohne Schnee


----------



## jim_morrison (6. November 2021)




----------



## Alex0303 (6. November 2021)

Hab heute mein Paradox auch wieder mal ausgeführt...


----------



## jim_morrison (3. Dezember 2021)




----------



## 2 wheel drive (3. Dezember 2021)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1381730Anhang anzeigen 1381731Anhang anzeigen 1381732Anhang anzeigen 1381733


Stark ! Bei so nem Wetter macht das im Schnee schon Laune


----------



## jim_morrison (3. Dezember 2021)

2 wheel drive schrieb:


> Stark ! Bei so nem Wetter macht das im Schnee schon Laune


Danke ja war wirklich perfekt 😊😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (4. Dezember 2021)

Wenn einem immer bewusster wird, dass man irgendwie auf dem falschen Fleckchen Erde lebt. Was eine Landschaft! Bei uns gibt's nur tote Fichten im Forst und Matsch.


----------



## Gerrit (4. Dezember 2021)

Caese schrieb:


> Wenn einem immer bewusster wird, dass man irgendwie auf dem falschen Fleckchen Erde lebt. Was eine Landschaft! Bei uns gibt's nur tote Fichten im Forst und Matsch.


Lass uns eine Selbsthilfegruppe gründen 🤣


----------



## Homer4 (4. Dezember 2021)

Dafür verstopfen die ganzen Urlauber die Straßen. Mittlerweile nun auch noch mehr Sommer.


----------



## JackZero (4. Dezember 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Dafür verstopfen die ganzen Urlauber die Straßen. Mittlerweile nun auch noch mehr Sommer.


Nicht nur die Straßen, in den letzten Jahren war es so voll überall, daß ich mich nur ganz früh morgens, oder am späten Abend raus getraut habe.


----------



## jim_morrison (4. Dezember 2021)

Ich hätte sonst zur Aufheiterung noch mehr solche Bilder für euch 😅


----------



## jim_morrison (4. Dezember 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom234 (4. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Homer4 (4. Dezember 2021)

Mega Banshee


----------



## jim_morrison (12. Dezember 2021)

Yeah was für ein Ritt 😂😎🤟


----------



## Bananamann (12. Dezember 2021)

Schon mal über ein Fatbike nachgedacht?
Würde hier schon Sinn machen…


----------



## jim_morrison (13. Dezember 2021)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Schon mal über ein Fatbike nachgedacht?
> Würde hier schon Sinn machen…


Nein, macht genug Spass so.. 😊
Aber danke dür den Input


----------



## Homer4 (13. Dezember 2021)

Schon Mal über Coil vorne nachgedacht?
Würde hier schon Sinn machen...


----------



## jim_morrison (13. Dezember 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Schon Mal über Coil vorne nachgedacht?
> Würde hier schon Sinn machen...


Wie kommst du denn darauf?


----------



## Homer4 (13. Dezember 2021)

Arschkalt. Coil funzt immer. Egal wie kalt


----------



## jim_morrison (13. Dezember 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Arschkalt. Coil funzt immer. Egal wie kalt


Kein Problem, funktioniert auch mit Luft ganz gut... bei dieser Schneemenge kommt es nicht mehr gross aufs Fahrwerk an..


----------



## Homer4 (13. Dezember 2021)

Wohl war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (13. Dezember 2021)

Aber Öl wird trotzdem zäh. Aber ja, Coil is goil, vermisse meine ganz alte Coil Lyrik schon manchmal 

Wobei die neuen Gabeln schon der Hammer sind, zumindest bei normalen Temperaturen.


----------



## jim_morrison (13. Dezember 2021)

morph027 schrieb:


> Aber Öl wird trotzdem zäh. Aber ja, Coil is goil, vermisse meine ganz alte Coil Lyrik schon manchmal
> 
> Wobei die neuen Gabeln schon der Hammer sind, zumindest bei normalen Temperaturen.


Ja sicher wird es zäh. Aber das stört mich wenig. Ich warte die Gabel sehr regelmässig und so ist sie immer gut geschmiert. Hat für mich die letzten drei Winter immer gut funktioniert. In der Regel fährt man bei diesen Temperaturen (Frost, Schnee etc.) eh nicht am Limit, dann kann man auch die leichten Komforteinbussen in Kauf nehmen. Zudem sind die Touren einiges kürzer (zumindest bei mir) als im Sommer, da hält man das schon aus


----------



## gakul (13. Dezember 2021)

Finde das Phantom auch mega im Winter


----------



## ElDiabolo666 (13. Dezember 2021)

Naja auch beim Coil unterliegt das Öl in der Dämpfung einer gewissen Änderung in der Viskosität, wenn es kalt draußen ist. Da viele Gabeln zur Schmierung glaub ich ein 0 W 30 Öl nehmen was bis -40 C° geht würde ich mir was die Schmierung der Standrohre keine Gedanken machen. Da ist eher das Öl in der Dämpfung das Problem. Aber ich glaube selbst da muss es schon Extrem kalt draußen sein.


----------



## wanderer1219 (15. Dezember 2021)

Sollte ich eines Tages zu viel Geld haben und meinen Geiz überwinden wird mein Prime sich wohl in diese Richtung entwickeln.
Momentan bin ich noch auf SunRace Kassetten Niveau 😬
Spaß macht es zum Glück trotzdem


----------



## brillenboogie (16. Dezember 2021)

Seeeehr spezieller Aufbau vom Rulezman. Er scheint auf maximal großen Rahmen/Radstand mit maximal verkürztem Reach über das Cockpit zu stehen. Dazu die windigen Reifen, Laufräder und Bremsen. Wenns ihm taugt...


----------



## san_andreas (16. Dezember 2021)

Er ist ja in dem Setup sehr zügig unterwegs.


----------



## Alex0303 (17. Dezember 2021)

Find den Aufbau super.
Zeigt einfach wie vielseitig das Prime im Endeffekt ist.

Bin Gott sei Dank mit meinem Paradox sehr zufrieden.
Wenn's mal ein Fully wird, dann entweder das Prime oder das Phantom....


----------



## Homer4 (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab auch mein HT und mein 29er Enduro.
Was dazwischen will ich auch. 
Aber! ich bin so glücklich und schnell auf'm HT, das ein Paar dicke Reifen hier nochmal bergab viel raus holen.

Fahre als Leckerli hinten den Nevegal mit der emc karkasse und rimpact. Ein Traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (17. Dezember 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Fahre als Leckerli hinten den Nevegal mit der emc karkasse und rimpact. Ein Traum


der rollt? hatte den vor Jahren mal und habe den als Wattvernichter abgespeichert. Ansonsten war er gar nicht mal so schlecht. Aber ist ja jetzt als Nevegal 2 komplett überarbeitet

2,4" oder 2,6" ? 

den Hellcat hatte ich mal als 2,4er hier liegen - aber B2B war der schon sehr klein. Hatte ich dan gar nicht montiert


----------



## Homer4 (17. Dezember 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> der rollt? hatte den vor Jahren mal und habe den als Wattvernichter abgespeichert. Ansonsten war er gar nicht mal so schlecht. Aber ist ja jetzt als Nevegal 2 komplett überarbeitet
> 
> 2,4" oder 2,6" ?
> 
> den Hellcat hatte ich mal als 2,4er hier liegen - aber B2B war der schon sehr klein. Hatte ich dan gar nicht montiert


Ob der gut rollt? Ich habe keinen Vergleich außer hellkat. Wollte nur sagen, das mein HT hinten mehr Reserve für harte Landungen hat. Ich möchte wegen ein paar Gramm Gewichtsersparnis, keine neue Felge kaufen müssen.
Das ist meine Erfahrung am HT im Enduro Einsatz.
Fahre den 2.4. Und vorne Regolith sct


----------



## ElDiabolo666 (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich fahre bei meinem Enduro HT Super Gravity Karkasse hatte bis jetzt immer Glück bis auf eine kleine Delle die ich mir in Klinovec auf der DH geholt habe halten die E1900 Felgen recht gut.


----------



## Homer4 (17. Dezember 2021)

Wie groß ist der Unterschied dh und Enduro Strecke mit'm HT in Tschechien? War bisher nur Enduro Line.
Wenn Tschechien aufmacht, würde ich auf hellkat aec mit insert hinten wechseln


----------



## ElDiabolo666 (17. Dezember 2021)

Die DH in Klinovec ist stellenweise schon sehr zornig. Aber auf jeden fall fahrbar! Aber auch die Flowtrails dort machen mit dem HT mega Spaß!


----------



## Homer4 (17. Dezember 2021)

Falsch gesagt. Bin alles gefahren mit'm HT, außer dh.
Toller Park


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananamann (17. Dezember 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Fahre als Leckerli hinten den Nevegal mit der emc karkasse und rimpact. Ein Traum


Den hatte ich auch vor kurzem zuhause liegen, also den Nevegal 2 in 2.4 und emc.
Der war aber so lächerlich klein daß ich ihn gleich wieder weiter gegeben habe.
Den Regolith (sehr gutes Volumen) und Hellkat (gerade noch ok) habe ich aber behalten. Der Hellkat AEC ist mit seinem Profil und Gewicht in einer eigenen Liga. Gute 800g in 29x2.4 ist schon sehr gut!
Kommt aber bei mir nicht aufs Paradox, das braucht schon massivere Reifen wie Assegai und DHR.


----------



## Homer4 (17. Dezember 2021)

Der hellkat in der Ausführung wiegt aber über 1000gr.
Bin Team kenda, MAXXIS ist immer so teuer und die vielen Gummimischungen finde ich 2 much.
Aber in der Auswahl selbst, sehr gut.


----------



## Homer4 (17. Dezember 2021)

Schlankere Reifen finde ich bei Matsch, und den haben wir jetzt lange, und in Kurven wesentlich besser.


----------



## Homer4 (17. Dezember 2021)

Würde es aber nach laatsch oder reschen mit'm HT gehen, würde ich auch auf breite Reifen mit Insert und wenig Druck setzten


----------



## michlbike (19. Dezember 2021)

Artgerecht bewegt … ziemlich eingesaut


----------



## poison2008 (19. Dezember 2021)

Gefällt mir sehr gut👍


----------



## gimpel (20. Dezember 2021)

michlbike schrieb:


> Artgerecht bewegt … ziemlich eingesaut



Einfach im Dunkeln fahren/photographieren, dann sieht man den Matsch nicht... 😁





Apropos Kenda: Gran Mudda vorne + hinten = sehr geil...👍


----------



## Bananamann (20. Dezember 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Der hellkat in der Ausführung wiegt aber über 1000gr.
> Bin Team kenda, MAXXIS ist immer so teuer und die vielen Gummimischungen finde ich 2 much.
> Aber in der Auswahl selbst, sehr gut.


Sorry, hab mich um 100g vertippt.
Meinte 900g, wobei ich einen mit 880g oder so bekommen habe. Dafür war der Regolith massiv übergewichtig. Die schwanken ordentlich die Kendas…


----------



## DaniT (28. Dezember 2021)

Heute ne kleine WTF Runde durch das mistigste Wetter.


----------



## petrol (3. Januar 2022)

Heute mal ausgeführt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (3. Januar 2022)

Neu bereift und begabelt das FunTom


----------



## jim_morrison (8. Januar 2022)




----------



## DerPUCK (8. Januar 2022)

Heute bin ich auch im Schnee unterwegs gewesen aber mit meinem Fatbike 🙈











Aber weil's das Banshee Forum ist noch ein paar Bilder von meinem neuesten Gehirfurz 🤙🤪


----------



## Bananamann (9. Januar 2022)

DerPUCK schrieb:


> Heute bin ich auch im Schnee unterwegs gewesen aber mit meinem Fatbike 🙈
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Krass, gefällt mir viel besser als ein Bold oder Scott!
Man kann nicht mal erahnen wo bei dem Downhiller der Dämpfer versteckt ist…


----------



## JackZero (14. Januar 2022)

Optimierung über den Winter geplant, und schon abgeschlossen.
Jetzt muss nur noch der Schnee verschwinden.
Hab das Phantom jetzt auch mit Coil ausgestattet, Sagma Sattel und neue Reifen.


----------



## poison2008 (14. Januar 2022)

Sieht sehr schick aus 👍


----------



## jim_morrison (14. Januar 2022)

JackZero schrieb:


> Jetzt muss nur noch der Schnee verschwinden.


Wieso? Macht doch Spass 😂😅


----------



## JackZero (14. Januar 2022)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Wieso? Macht doch Spass 😂😅


…aber nur mit so einem Teil 😎








						Produkte
					

Direkter Verkauf von Winter Fun-Sport Geräten. Skibikes, Transformer Kits




					sledgehammer.at


----------



## jim_morrison (14. Januar 2022)

JackZero schrieb:


> …aber nur mit so einem Teil 😎
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (14. Januar 2022)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1402850



Das reicht mir schon wenn ich so zur Arbeit radeln muss…..


----------



## timmeygasmus (23. Januar 2022)

(Leider?) kein Schnee, dafür ein Phantom:


----------



## Homer4 (23. Januar 2022)

Mit'm x2?


----------



## timmeygasmus (23. Januar 2022)

Chickadeehill LFB6


----------



## JackZero (23. Januar 2022)

Detailfoto bitte ?

Edit: hab den Link zu spät wahrgenommen, sieht interessant aus.


----------



## Gerrit (23. Januar 2022)

timmeygasmus schrieb:


> Chickadeehill LFB6


Was kann der besser? Hast du einen Vergleich zu anderen Dämpfern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (23. Januar 2022)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Was kann der besser? Hast du einen Vergleich zu anderen Dämpfern?


Der hat 3 Luftkammern, 2pos und. 1 neg. Das was auch ext gerade entwickelt.


----------



## Gerrit (23. Januar 2022)

Member57 schrieb:


> Der hat 3 Luftkammern, 2pos und. 1 neg. Das was auch ext gerade entwickelt.


Komplizierter ist nicht immer besser 😜
Dennoch, eine anpassbare Federkennlinie ist schon was Feines 👍🏻

Edit: Das sieht aber schonmal echt gut aus.


----------



## Nd-60 (23. Januar 2022)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Komplizierter ist nicht immer besser 😜
> Dennoch, eine anpassbare Federkennlinie ist schon was Feines 👍🏻
> 
> Edit: Das sieht aber schonmal echt gut aus.


Wie erkennt man anhand solcher Aufnahmen,ob ein Dämpfer gut oder schlecht ist? 🤔


----------



## Gerrit (23. Januar 2022)

Member57 schrieb:


> Wie erkennt man anhand solcher Aufnahmen,ob ein Dämpfer gut oder schlecht ist? 🤔


Naja, er bewegt sich immerhin


----------



## jack_steel (24. Januar 2022)

Member57 schrieb:


> Der hat 3 Luftkammern, 2pos und. 1 neg. Das was auch ext gerade entwickelt.


Hab mir die zwei im Forum gepostete Kennlinien digitalisiert und in Linkage im Kontext vom Titan angesehen. Meine laienhafte Meinung: Für einen linearen Hinterbau perfekt, für einen progressiven Hinterbau wie im Titan würde ich ihn nicht verbauen (gleich viel Gegenhalt in der Mitte wie eine Stahlfeder und deutlich mehr Endprogression).


----------



## timmeygasmus (24. Januar 2022)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Was kann der besser? Hast du einen Vergleich zu anderen Dämpfern?


CC Kitsuma und DPX2. Den Kitsuma halte ich im Phantom für überdämpft (zumindest bei meinem Gewicht), der DPX2 macht nichts so wirklich verkehrt, ist aber von der Performance (erwartungsgemäß) auch nicht top notch.
LFB6: Gefällt mir im Phantom sehr gut und empfinde ich als Schritt nach vorne, was die Performance angeht. Wie das mit 115mm FW den Boden einebnet ist schon beeindruckend... Der Zugewinn an Traktion ist ebenfalls deutlich und bei den aktuellen Bedingungen wirklich hilfreich.



jack_steel schrieb:


> Hab mir die zwei im Forum gepostete Kennlinien digitalisiert und in Linkage im Kontext vom Titan angesehen. Meine laienhafte Meinung: Für einen linearen Hinterbau perfekt, für einen progressiven Hinterbau wie im Titan würde ich ihn nicht verbauen (gleich viel Gegenhalt in der Mitte wie eine Stahlfeder und deutlich mehr Endprogression).


Hab ich drüben gesehen, was mir aufgefallen ist bzgl. Endprogression, die Betrachtung bezieht sich immer nur auf die Feder und nicht auf den idR vorhandenen Bumper, bist Du tatsächlich ohne unterwegs?


----------



## jack_steel (24. Januar 2022)

timmeygasmus schrieb:


> Hab ich drüben gesehen, was mir aufgefallen ist bzgl. Endprogression, die Betrachtung bezieht sich immer nur auf die Feder und nicht auf den idR vorhandenen Bumper, bist Du tatsächlich ohne unterwegs?


Ich hab den ca. 4 mm dicken und relativ weichen Schaumstoffring vom EXT Storia LOK (ohne hydraulischem Bottom-Out), der lässt sich ohne eingebauter Feder mit Körpergewicht auf dem Sattel auf 1 mm komprimieren - also ja, ich bin quasi ohne unterwegs.

EDIT: Ach ja, Hinterbaukennlinie vom Phantom und Titan unterscheiden sich in der Progression deutlich.


----------



## Homer4 (24. Januar 2022)

jack_steel schrieb:


> Ach ja, Hinterbaukennlinie vom Phantom und Titan unterscheiden sich in der Progression deutlich.


Phantom ist wesentlich progressiver? Gibt es da Graphen von zur Veranschaulichung?


----------



## jack_steel (24. Januar 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Phantom ist wesentlich progressiver? Gibt es da Graphen von zur Veranschaulichung?


Das Gegenteil ist der Fall! Das Titan ist deutlich progressiver:

Phantom ca. 18% Progression








						Banshee Phantom 2020
					

El año pasado Banshee renovó casi toda su gama de dobles y en los modelos de Trail y Enduro el sistema de suspensión ha recibido una actuali...




					linkagedesign.blogspot.com
				




Titan ca. 35% Progression








						Banshee Titan 29'' 2021
					

En esta entrada voy a analizar a la Banshee Titan 2021, un modelo de Enduro con 155mm de recorrido y ruedas de 29'' que se sitúa por encima...




					linkagedesign.blogspot.com


----------



## Nd-60 (24. Januar 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Phantom ist wesentlich progressiver? Gibt es da Graphen von zur Veranschaulichung?


Hier


Zu langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (24. Januar 2022)

Danke an euch beide. Ist ja echt interessant, da ist das Phantom ja fast schon ein Beichtstuhl gegen.


----------



## Statusgruen (24. Januar 2022)

Hat jemand einen Tipp zum Auspressen oder eher Ausschlagen der Lager an der Kettenstrebe?
Die saßen am Phantom schon relativ straff, am Titan sitzen sie richtig fest.
Auspressen scheint mir eher ungünstig, da die Auflagefläche um das Lager nicht eben ist.


----------



## Homer4 (24. Januar 2022)

Gute Frage. Hab's auch in eine Nuss ausgepresst. Da die Nuss schräg sitzt, habe ich noch paar Karosseriescheiben zwischen geklemmt. Also zwischen Nuss und der Auflagefläche des Rahmens


----------



## Statusgruen (24. Januar 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Hab's auch in eine Nuss ausgepresst. Da die Nuss schräg sitzt, habe ich noch paar Karosseriescheiben zwischen geklemmt. Also zwischen Nuss und der Auflagefläche des Rahmens


Das klingt gut!
Das heißt, du hast die Scheiben so platziert, dass die Nuss dann nicht mehr schräg sitzt?


----------



## jack_steel (24. Januar 2022)

Statusgruen schrieb:


> Das heißt, du hast die Scheiben so platziert, dass die Nuss dann nicht mehr schräg sitzt?


Die V2-Rahmen waren diesbezüglich wohl "wartungsfreundlicher".


----------



## Homer4 (24. Januar 2022)

Statusgruen schrieb:


> Das klingt gut!
> Das heißt, du hast die Scheiben so platziert, dass die Nuss dann nicht mehr schräg sitzt?


Richtig. Habe mit den Scheiben ausgeglichen.


----------



## Homer4 (24. Januar 2022)

Statusgruen schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp zum Auspressen oder eher Ausschlagen der Lager an der Kettenstrebe?
> Die saßen am Phantom schon relativ straff, am Titan sitzen sie richtig fest.
> Auspressen scheint mir eher ungünstig, da die Auflagefläche um das Lager nicht eben ist.








						Banshee Titan Austauschthread
					

Härter wird die Feder davon aber nicht  Stimmt, aber eben vorgespannt.




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Wichtig beim Einpressen bzw. zusammenbauen!


----------



## Statusgruen (24. Januar 2022)

.. hier stand Mist


----------



## Nd-60 (24. Januar 2022)

Für sowas gibt's auch Ausziehhammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (28. Januar 2022)

Schönes Wochenende allerseits 😉😅







Zum Schluss noch nen kleinen Nosewheelie 😅


----------



## Homer4 (28. Januar 2022)

Goil


----------



## Mr.A (28. Januar 2022)

ich mag das Rune in der Farbe


----------



## poison2008 (28. Januar 2022)

Du bist immer im geilen Schnee unterwegs 🤣🤣👍👍🍻


----------



## jim_morrison (29. Januar 2022)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Du bist immer im geilen Schnee unterwegs 🤣🤣👍👍🍻


Haha ja langsam wirds ein wenig besser mit dem Schnee 😅


----------



## Gerrit (29. Januar 2022)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Schönes Wochenende allerseits 😉😅Anhang anzeigen 1410727Anhang anzeigen 1410728Anhang anzeigen 1410729
> Zum Schluss noch nen kleinen Nosewheelie 😅


Oh mann, wie ich dich um dein natürliches Habitat beneide....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (29. Januar 2022)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Oh mann, wie ich dich um dein natürliches Habitat beneide....


Ja so gehts.. Kannst ja mal hierher in den Urlaub kommen..


----------



## jim_morrison (6. Februar 2022)

Schönen Sonntag euch allen! 😎


----------



## poison2008 (6. Februar 2022)

Auch einen schönen Sonntag ✌️


----------



## morph027 (2. März 2022)

Endlich wieder halbwegs fahrbare Wege





So macht der Arbeitsweg viel mehr Spass


----------



## Homer4 (2. März 2022)

Schön frostig


----------



## morph027 (2. März 2022)

Hach, gleich noch eins. Nicht meins, nicht von mir, aber geil!


----------



## ellogi (2. März 2022)

Hochrhön Anfang März. Schneefelder und Matsch.


----------



## jim_morrison (2. März 2022)

Heute kurz ein paar Hometrails besucht..


----------



## jim_morrison (5. März 2022)

Herrliche Frühlingstour heute 😊😊😊










Uuups, da ist noch eins reingerutscht.. 😂😂


----------



## Bene2405 (5. März 2022)

Regitzer Spitz 

Seid ihr zufällig auch zum Guscha hoch? Hab heut beim Vorbeifahren richtung Flumserberg noch überlegt ob der schon gut fahrbar ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (5. März 2022)

Nein da war ich heute nicht, aber sollte kein Problem sein, ist ja die Sonnenseite. Da gehts in einer der nächsten Touren wieder hin… Gruss


----------



## jim_morrison (20. März 2022)

Schönen Sonntag euch allen! 😅


----------



## ubertot (20. März 2022)

Kannst du dein Fahrrad auch ohne Schnee bewegen ?

Hier mal erster Versuch mit Mullet Phantom.


----------



## jim_morrison (20. März 2022)

ubertot schrieb:


> Kannst du dein Fahrrad auch ohne Schnee bewegen ?


Ja gestern war eigentlich eine schneelose Tour geplant, leider war der Schnee noch tiefer als angenommen


----------



## Bergab-Bernie (20. März 2022)

Tour ohne Schnee? Macht doch keinen Spaß


----------



## JackZero (24. März 2022)

Habe die letzten Tage mal die „Geschwister“ abwechselnd ausgeritten.
War ganz interessant wie unterschiedlich die Charaktere trotz sehr ähnlicher Geo so sind.
Liegt natürlich auch an den verbauten Komponenten…….


----------



## brillenboogie (30. März 2022)

Weiterhin einfach ein sehr gutes Fahrrad ❤


----------



## Gerrit (30. März 2022)

.


----------



## jim_morrison (2. April 2022)

Gruss aus der frühlingshaften Schweiz 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (2. April 2022)

Schrecklich. Erst Recht wo wir vor kurzem so verwöhnt wurden


----------



## jim_morrison (2. April 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Schrecklich. Erst Recht wo wir vor kurzem so verwöhnt wurden


Haha nicht so schlimm, macht auch so Spass, Hauptsache biken😅🤟


----------



## Homer4 (2. April 2022)

Nicht


----------



## jim_morrison (2. April 2022)

So ist es halt mit dem Outdoorsport.. muss man sich halt arrangieren


----------



## Homer4 (2. April 2022)

Das mache ich auch. Aber ich steh einfach nicht auf die Kälte, muss aber fahren um ausdauernd, gut aussehend und ein Vielfraß zu bleiben


----------



## jim_morrison (2. April 2022)

Kein Problem, das bisschen Schnee ist bald wieder weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (2. April 2022)

Bei uns gibt es leider weder Schnee noch Berge...


----------



## jim_morrison (2. April 2022)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es leider weder Schnee noch Berge...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1450697


Kein Schnee ist prima, keine Berge weniger 😅😉


----------



## pAn1c (3. April 2022)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Kein Schnee ist prima, keine Berge weniger 😅😉


Du glaubst gar nicht, was es für geniale Strecken in den Niederlanden gibt.


----------



## jim_morrison (3. April 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Du glaubst gar nicht, was es für geniale Strecken in den Niederlanden gibt.


Naja, glauben vielleicht schon.. Tauschen möchte ich trotzdem nicht.. 👍 Aber denke jeder soll das beste aus seinen Gegebenheiten machen


----------



## poison2008 (3. April 2022)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es leider weder Schnee noch Berge...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1450697


Hätte gerne ein Foto mit der sonne im Hintergrund. Also sonne hinter dir und vor dir das Geile Bike.


----------



## Gerrit (3. April 2022)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Hätte gerne ein Foto mit der sonne im Hintergrund. Also sonne hinter dir und vor dir das Geile Bike.


Deinem Wunsch sei entsprochen - das ist genau gegenüber:


----------



## poison2008 (3. April 2022)

Cool.... 
Wie macht sich der suntour Dämpfer?


----------



## Gerrit (3. April 2022)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Cool....
> Wie macht sich der suntour Dämpfer?


Danke - habe gerade was dazu geschrieben.


----------



## el Lingo (4. April 2022)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Deinem Wunsch sei entsprochen - das ist genau gegenüber:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1450964


Aber da gibt es sicher Kanten, wo Du runter droppen kannst


----------



## Gerrit (4. April 2022)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Aber da gibt es sicher Kanten, wo Du runter droppen kannst


Leider so gar nicht 😕


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (4. April 2022)

Ach komm, auf dem Bild in der Sonne sind doch im Hintergrund überall Abrisskanten ;-)


----------



## Gerrit (4. April 2022)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ach komm, auf dem Bild in der Sonne sind doch im Hintergrund überall Abrisskanten ;-)


Komm vorbei 😆


----------



## el Lingo (4. April 2022)

Puh, wenn ich Zeit finde, gerne! Oder Du kommst mit nach Ilsenburg oder noch mal den Deister


----------



## jim_morrison (8. April 2022)

Schönes Wochenende euch allen! 😊


----------



## Homer4 (8. April 2022)

Selber


----------



## michlbike (10. April 2022)

Ebenfalls 😁


----------



## Homer4 (10. April 2022)

ist das Koks?


----------



## michlbike (10. April 2022)

Keine Ahnung was das ist, hab‘s nicht probiert


----------



## JackZero (12. April 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> ist das Koks?


😂
Mit weißem „Zeug“ kann ich auch dienen.
War ziemlich seltsam gestern, bei 15C und mit kurzer Hose im Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (19. April 2022)

Saisonstart, bayerische Voralpen


----------



## JackZero (25. April 2022)

Führe diese Woche das „kleine“ Spitfire aus


----------



## Grisi89 (25. April 2022)

Gestern das Rune Artgerecht bewegt im Harz🤤


----------



## Gerrit (25. April 2022)

Grisi89 schrieb:


> Gestern das Rune Artgerecht bewegt im Harz🤤


Cool, wo ist das?

Also, wo im Harz 😁


----------



## Grisi89 (25. April 2022)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Cool, wo ist das?
> 
> Also, wo im Harz 😁


Bei Ilsenburg, kannst gerne mitkommen wenn wir dort unterwegs sind😊


----------



## Gerrit (25. April 2022)

Grisi89 schrieb:


> Bei Ilsenburg, kannst gerne mitkommen wenn wir dort unterwegs sind😊


Jau 🤩


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (27. April 2022)

Hi Leute, wünsche euch allen einen schönen Abend…


----------



## Homer4 (28. April 2022)

Dufte Grüße


----------



## jim_morrison (29. April 2022)

Allen ein schönes Wochenende! 😎
Würde sagen, die Abstimmung der Gabel passt, nicht nur auf dem Papier, sie fühlt sich auch so an.. 🤘😎🤘


----------



## JackZero (29. April 2022)




----------



## Bananamann (9. Mai 2022)

Mal wieder was hartes…


----------



## ubertot (9. Mai 2022)

Der Hardtailminimalismus gepaart mit Raaw-Look und ohne grosse Farbspielereien sieht total edel aus, sehr cool @Bananamann


----------



## Bananamann (9. Mai 2022)

ubertot schrieb:


> Der Hardtailminimalismus gepaart mit Raaw-Look und ohne grosse Farbspielereien sieht total edel aus, sehr cool @Bananamann


Jo danke, die Banshee Rahmen sind einfach die schönsten. 😍


----------



## Tobiwan (12. Juni 2022)

Gruß vom Lago Maggiore!


----------



## Buberino (13. Juni 2022)

Titan und im Hintergrund Watzmann und Göllstock.


----------



## morph027 (19. Juni 2022)

Titan mag fliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (21. Juni 2022)




----------



## Caese (12. Juli 2022)

Ein Titan steht auch Mal gerne im Wald herum. Hinten mussten Felge und Reifen nach einem lauten Knall auf dem trail neu. Ich mag das Titan - aber kurze Kettenstreben würde ich an dem Rad sehr gerne Mal testen


----------



## Gerrit (1. August 2022)

Norwegen ✌🏻


----------



## jim_morrison (1. August 2022)

Mal nen Abstecher ins Allgäu 😉


----------



## der Trixxer (1. August 2022)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1526361
> 
> Norwegen ✌🏻


Wo bist du da? Fahre Freitag mit meinem Spitfire nach Norwegen.


----------



## Gerrit (1. August 2022)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Wo bist du da? Fahre Freitag mit meinem Spitfire nach Norwegen.


Wir sind bei Hafslo, also am östlichen Ende des Sognefjords.


----------



## Caese (2. August 2022)

Ich hatte etwas naiv aber hoffnungsvoll das Rad mit in Schweden - abseits von Bikeparks war da aber absolut gar nichts zu holen. Muss man wohl nochmal weiter nördlich als bis zu den großen Seen


----------



## steiltyp (2. August 2022)

Caese schrieb:


> Ich hatte etwas naiv aber hoffnungsvoll das Rad mit in Schweden - abseits von Bikeparks war da aber absolut gar nichts zu holen. Muss man wohl nochmal weiter nördlich als bis zu den großen Seen


Da geht schon was, aber nur leichtes Trailbiken oder Crosscountry und der Schwung muss aus den Beinen kommen. Dann kanns aber richtig Spaß machen weil ordentlich verblockt und wurzelig. (Meine Erfahrung aus Stockholm und Dalarnas Län) Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass die Trails nicht immer einfach zu finden sind, ich habe halt dort gewohnt.


----------



## Gerrit (2. August 2022)

Hier ist das Sogn Skisenter um die Ecke (7km), wenn ich abends nochmal ne Runde drehen möchte:





Der Uphill der Runde sieht so aus: 





Gestern bin ich vom Ferienhaus aus hin geradelt und habe dort zwei Runden gedreht. Die Kurven sind irgendwie etwas "eckig", aber abgesehen davon lustig. Für meine Töchter vermutlich leider zu steil das Ganze - sowohl bergauf, als auch bergab. Ich hoffe, bei Kaupanger etwas passenderes für die beiden zu finden, da gibt es haufenweise geile Trails sowie einen asphaltierten Pumptrack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (2. August 2022)

steiltyp schrieb:


> Da geht schon was, aber nur leichtes Trailbiken oder Crosscountry und der Schwung muss aus den Beinen kommen. Dann kanns aber richtig Spaß machen weil ordentlich verblockt und wurzelig. (Meine Erfahrung aus Stockholm und Dalarnas Län) Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass die Trails nicht immer einfach zu finden sind, ich habe halt dort gewohnt.


Das glaube ich dir - nur waren wir eben ein kleines Stück südlicher und da ist es noch zu flach, einfach zu wenig Relief


----------



## der-Roman (3. August 2022)




----------



## gakul (3. August 2022)

Das Titan V3.2 meiner Freundin. Bin schon ein bisschen neidisch. 😍


----------



## Gerrit (10. August 2022)

Kaupanger / Norwegen.


----------



## der Trixxer (10. August 2022)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1531310
> 
> Kaupanger / Norwegen.


Schaut schön aus, aber erinnert mich daran das ich meinen Trip nach Norwgen am Freitag nach 30min abrechen musste. 🥲


----------



## Gerrit (10. August 2022)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Schaut schön aus, aber erinnert mich daran das ich meinen Trip nach Norwgen am Freitag nach 30min abrechen musste. 🥲


Ich las davon - so ein Mist.... 😳


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeland (11. August 2022)

Frisch aufgebautes Legend in 29" 
Etwas Feinschliff ist aber noch nötig.


----------



## Grisi89 (31. August 2022)

Ob


3 Länder Enduro mit dem Titan💯


----------



## Homer4 (31. August 2022)

Passend dazu stand der rum


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (14. September 2022)

Banshee Prime im Nebel


----------



## KoolKurt (24. September 2022)

Hi Leute, ich hab ein nerviges Problem und wollte mal wissen ob jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat.
Und zwar hab ich bei meinem Rune V3 als auch beim Spitfire V3 ein extrem nerviges Klacken das aus Richtung Dämpfer/Hinterbau kommt. Es klingt am ehesten wie wenn ein Teil, wie etwa der Dämpferbolzen, nicht fest sitzen würde (tut er aber) der dann wackelt und klackt. Das Geräusch ist 1 mal zu hören wenn ich einfach nur ne Kante hinunter fahre (Bordstein o.Ä.) Aber auch wenn man langsam über Wurzeln fährt, also am ehesten bei kleinen Schlägen. Es nervt extrem da es im normalen Trailbetrieb natürlich mehr wird da sich die kleinen Schläge wiederholen.
Ich hab mittlerweile den Dämpfer im Verdacht da ich sonst nichts ausfindig machen kann was dieses Geräusch auslösen könnte. Dämpfer ist bei beiden ein RS Super Deluxe Air

Eventuell hat ja jemand hier schon Erfahrungen mit selbigen Problem und kann mir weiterhelfen. So long und danke schonmal.


----------



## KoolKurt (24. September 2022)

in der Zwischenzeit mal ein Shot von meinem  Spitfire


----------



## F124 (26. September 2022)

KoolKurt schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich hab ein nerviges Problem und wollte mal wissen ob jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat.
> Und zwar hab ich bei meinem Rune V3 als auch beim Spitfire V3 ein extrem nerviges Klacken das aus Richtung Dämpfer/Hinterbau kommt. Es klingt am ehesten wie wenn ein Teil, wie etwa der Dämpferbolzen, nicht fest sitzen würde (tut er aber) der dann wackelt und klackt. Das Geräusch ist 1 mal zu hören wenn ich einfach nur ne Kante hinunter fahre (Bordstein o.Ä.) Aber auch wenn man langsam über Wurzeln fährt, also am ehesten bei kleinen Schlägen. Es nervt extrem da es im normalen Trailbetrieb natürlich mehr wird da sich die kleinen Schläge wiederholen.
> Ich hab mittlerweile den Dämpfer im Verdacht da ich sonst nichts ausfindig machen kann was dieses Geräusch auslösen könnte. Dämpfer ist bei beiden ein RS Super Deluxe Air
> 
> Eventuell hat ja jemand hier schon Erfahrungen mit selbigen Problem und kann mir weiterhelfen. So long und danke schonmal.



Ist es so eine Art Umkehrspiel? Kannst du es auch im Stand reproduzieren indem du den Hinterbau be- und entlastest?
Klingt im Prinzip wie ein Problem, dass ich am Titan hatte. Letztendlich wars bei mir tatsächlich der Dämpfer (Stahlfeder, Formula Mod), der durch Verdrehung der Feder ein paar Millimeter Leerweg beim Be- und Entlasten entwickelt hat. Ist natürlich seltsam, dass das bei deinen beiden Dämpfern und Rahmen auftritt.
Was auch noch einen Einfluss haben könnte ist die untere Dämpferaufnahme. Wenn da allerdings was lose ist, weil die Passungen der Aufnahme im Rahmen und die Breite der Buchsen nicht zusammen passen bspw., würdest du das aber merken indem du von Hand am Dämpfer wackelst. Dann müsste der Dämpfer auch in die untere Aufnahme "reinfallen". Normalerweise gehen die recht straff rein.


----------



## KoolKurt (26. September 2022)

F124 schrieb:


> Ist es so eine Art Umkehrspiel? Kannst du es auch im Stand reproduzieren indem du den Hinterbau be- und entlastest?
> Klingt im Prinzip wie ein Problem, dass ich am Titan hatte. Letztendlich wars bei mir tatsächlich der Dämpfer (Stahlfeder, Formula Mod), der durch Verdrehung der Feder ein paar Millimeter Leerweg beim Be- und Entlasten entwickelt hat. Ist natürlich seltsam, dass das bei deinen beiden Dämpfern und Rahmen auftritt.
> Was auch noch einen Einfluss haben könnte ist die untere Dämpferaufnahme. Wenn da allerdings was lose ist, weil die Passungen der Aufnahme im Rahmen und die Breite der Buchsen nicht zusammen passen bspw., würdest du das aber merken indem du von Hand am Dämpfer wackelst. Dann müsste der Dämpfer auch in die untere Aufnahme "reinfallen". Normalerweise gehen die recht straff rein.


Im Stand kann ich das ganze nicht reproduzieren. Einfedern/Ausfedern läuft alles ganz normal ohne Klonken, auch laterale Kräfte lösen kein Geräusch aus. Ja wie gesagt der Dämpfer ist fest mit passenden Huber Buchsen verbaut. An dem kanns also auch nicht liegen.
Ich hab jetzt mal auf Stahlfederdämpfer gewechselt und das klonken ist beim fahren weg. Roll ich über ne Gehsteigkante runter aber auch hier etwas leiser wahrnehmbar. Coil ist auch ein Super Deluxe  also vielleicht liegts einfach an RS
Ich hol mir die Woche nochmal nen Fox Dämpfer von einem Kollegen dann kann ich hoffentlich eine Ursache definieren.


----------



## JackZero (10. Oktober 2022)

Herbstzeit ist Spitfire Zeit


----------



## jim_morrison (10. Oktober 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (10. Oktober 2022)

JackZero schrieb:


> Herbstzeit ist Spitfire Zeit


...und Winter, und Frühling, und Sommer sowieso


JackZero schrieb:


> Herbstzeit ist Spitfire Zeit
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1566245Anhang anzeigen 1566246Anhang anzeigen 1566247Anhang anzeigen 1566248Anhang anzeigen 1566249Anhang anzeigen 1566255


Geiler Aufbau, sehr schick 👍🏻 Ist das schon der neue RockShox Dämpfer?


----------



## JackZero (10. Oktober 2022)

Gerrit schrieb:


> ...und Winter, und Frühling, und Sommer sowieso
> 
> Geiler Aufbau, sehr schick 👍🏻 Ist das schon der neue RockShox Dämpfer?


Ne, ist noch das bisherige Model.
Bin zufrieden damit
Frühling und vor allem Sommer ist bei mir Phantom Zeit.


----------



## Erbse73 (10. Oktober 2022)

Hab mir kurzentschlossen ein Paradox als Winterbike zusammengebastelt...





Der Rahmen ist von @Alex0303


----------



## Homer4 (10. Oktober 2022)

Schick.
Und schicke Kurbeln.


----------



## MK_79 (11. Oktober 2022)

KoolKurt schrieb:


> Im Stand kann ich das ganze nicht reproduzieren. Einfedern/Ausfedern läuft alles ganz normal ohne Klonken, auch laterale Kräfte lösen kein Geräusch aus. Ja wie gesagt der Dämpfer ist fest mit passenden Huber Buchsen verbaut. An dem kanns also auch nicht liegen.
> Ich hab jetzt mal auf Stahlfederdämpfer gewechselt und das klonken ist beim fahren weg. Roll ich über ne Gehsteigkante runter aber auch hier etwas leiser wahrnehmbar. Coil ist auch ein Super Deluxe  also vielleicht liegts einfach an RS
> Ich hol mir die Woche nochmal nen Fox Dämpfer von einem Kollegen dann kann ich hoffentlich eine Ursache definieren.



Das es bei beiden vorkommt ist komisch, aber prüfe mal die Achsen und Lager am Hinterbau. Bei mir hatte sich mal eine Achse in den kleinen Lagerring gefressen und ich hatte dadurch ein knacken. Am Ende musste beides getauscht werden, aber es war danach nie mehr ein Thema. Oder, XD Freilauf: Checken, ordentlich Fett drauf und neu anziehen. 
-Markus


----------



## Erbse73 (12. Oktober 2022)

Unterwegs auf Probefahrt


----------



## morph027 (14. Oktober 2022)

Ready to rumble, frisch aus dem evoc Koffer


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Oktober 2022)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ready to rumble, frisch aus dem evoc Koffer
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1568320


Geilooooo! Wo is er?


----------



## morph027 (14. Oktober 2022)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Geilooooo! Wo is er?


Madeira (Jungfrau und sehr gespannt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (19. Oktober 2022)

Heute bei viel Sonne und trockenen Bedingungen durfte das Phantom nochmal raus zum Spielen.


----------



## madmaexle (30. Oktober 2022)

Hier sehen Sie ein Prime in seinem natürlichen Habitat..


----------



## Homer4 (30. Oktober 2022)

Mit 160/150 mm, ordentlichen Reifen und dem richtigen Reiter ist das Roß voll Enduro tauglich?


----------



## DaniT (30. Oktober 2022)

Ich find schon


----------



## madmaexle (31. Oktober 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Mit 160/150 mm, ordentlichen Reifen und dem richtigen Reiter ist das Roß voll Enduro tauglich?


Aber sowas von


----------



## Homer4 (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab's befürchtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (31. Oktober 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Ich hab's befürchtet


Kaufen, ist beste 🥰


----------



## imfluss (31. Oktober 2022)

Wieso nicht direkt ein Titan? 
Kann bergab noch einen bisschen mehr, und für flacheres Terrain einfach 2. LRS mit Trailreifen und etwas strafferes Fahrwerksetup. Geht mit Luft natürlich leichter als mit Coil.


----------



## Caese (31. Oktober 2022)

madmaexle schrieb:


> Hier sehen Sie ein Prime in seinem natürlichen Habitat..Anhang anzeigen 1577185Anhang anzeigen 1577186


Wie gefallen dir die Reifen? 
Ich würde von mir nicht sagen, dass ich DER Reifenguru bin, der feinste Unterschiede herausfahren kann (im Gegensatz zu 90% des Forums in diversen Reifenthreads natürlich 😉) - aber den musste ich, zumindest für vorne, als nicht ausreichend beurkunden. Sobald es auch nur etwas feucht wurde war das Vertrauen dahin (wobei man im zugehörigen Thread natürlich rundum begeistert ist)


----------



## Homer4 (31. Oktober 2022)

imfluss schrieb:


> Wieso nicht direkt ein Titan?
> Kann bergab noch einen bisschen mehr, und für flacheres Terrain einfach 2. LRS mit Trailreifen und etwas strafferes Fahrwerksetup. Geht mit Luft natürlich leichter als mit Coil.


Ich hatte ein Titan, aber habe fast nie den Hub genutzt. Ok, selbst schuld oder falscher Dämpfer


----------



## DaniT (31. Oktober 2022)

Ach im Nachhinein hätte es auch ein Titan sein dürfen…
Aber ich hab das Rad noch nicht ausgereizt, denke ich ;-)


----------



## teatimetom (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich denke diese Frage kann nur beantworten wer jeweils ein:

Prime
Titan
Phantom 
besitzt.

Natürlich ist nicht zu vernachlässigen das bestimmte Federelemente die Räder in verschiedene Einsatzbereiche verschieben. 

Coil vs. Air
Leichte Reifen vs. schwere Reifen. Wobei wer leichte Reifen fährt hat die Kontrolle über sein Leben verloren.


----------



## DaniT (31. Oktober 2022)

Absolut! es wäre jetzt auch ein völlig anderes Rad geworden, kein Rolling Chassis, BC Loamer LRS, MRP Dämpfer, RS Revelation + Tuning Kartusche, gleich die massiven Anbauteile, keine Newmen Leichtbau Sachen, insgesamt günstig funktional und evtl. nen leichteres Stahltouren Hardtail, als Ergänzung.
So hab ich das Prime und das macht beides und ich jedes mal nen Grinsen im Gesicht, auch ok und happiness!


----------



## ellogi (31. Oktober 2022)

madmaexle schrieb:


> Hier sehen Sie ein Prime in seinem natürlichen Habitat..Anhang anzeigen 1577185Anhang anzeigen 1577186


Wow. Das  bislang schönste Prime im Thread, wie ich finde. Hast du iegendwo Details zum Aufbau gepostet?


----------



## Tobiwan (31. Oktober 2022)

Prime - Beschde!!!

Warum Prime?
Titan brauch ich nur für alpines Zeugs und da bin ich selten.


----------



## Homer4 (31. Oktober 2022)

Gibt's ne Analyse, ob das prime mit Coil oder Luft und vergrößerter negativ Kammer besser läuft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (31. Oktober 2022)

Luft ist besser da das Prime hintenraus zu wenig progressiv ist. Geht vielleicht noch wenn die Räder am Boden bleiben aber bei Air-Time wird’s eng.  Hab inzwischen nen X2 mit den Zaubereien von MST drin und das passt brutal gut. Gefühlt ein 160mm Enduro


----------



## Homer4 (31. Oktober 2022)

Scheisse


----------



## morph027 (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich mag mein Titan...aber das führ ich auch lieber ins grobe Geläuf aus.


----------



## orudne (31. Oktober 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Gibt's ne Analyse, ob das prime mit Coil oder Luft und vergrößerter negativ Kammer besser läuft?


Schwierig zu beantworten, da sehr individuell.

Ich mag Coil und bin zufrieden mit meinem Kitsuma Coil.
Der gefällt mir besser als der Kitsuma Air, den ich auch schon gefahren bin.
Der war viel besser, wie der Fox Dpx2, der original drin war.

—— edit ——

Hab fahrbereit so ca. 90 kg und noch nie einen Durchschlag mit Coil gehabt


----------



## madmaexle (31. Oktober 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Gibt's ne Analyse, ob das prime mit Coil oder Luft und vergrößerter negativ Kammer besser läuft?


Definitiv Coil!


----------



## madmaexle (31. Oktober 2022)

ellogi schrieb:


> Wow. Das  bislang schönste Prime im Thread, wie ich finde. Hast du iegendwo Details zum Aufbau gepostet?


Danke 🤌🏻
Aktuell gibts nichts, kann ich bei Gelegenheit gerne mal machen


----------



## Osti (31. Oktober 2022)

Das Phantom macht mir gerade viel Freude! Fühlt sich wirklich nicht nach nur 115mm Federweg an... Hätte ich nicht noch zwei andere MTBs würde ich echt erneut über nen Prime nachdenken


----------



## Homer4 (31. Oktober 2022)

So geht's mir auch. Ich müsste nur den Rahmen tauschen... Naja, zum Glück kommt der Winter 🥶


----------



## Homer4 (31. Oktober 2022)

Prime mit 160er Onyx, RS Luft, dominion A4...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (31. Oktober 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1577698
> 
> Das Phantom macht mir gerade viel Freude! Fühlt sich wirklich nicht nach nur 115mm Federweg an... Hätte ich nicht noch zwei andere MTBs würde ich echt erneut über nen Prime nachdenken


Prime und Phantom wären mir zu nah beinander


----------



## Osti (31. Oktober 2022)

orudne schrieb:


> Prime und Phantom wären mir zu nah beinander


Verstehe ich... In der Titan Klasse habe ich schon das Megatower ausprobiert. Klasse Rad, aber für meine Zwecke etwas zu viel des Guten. Habe ja noch zwei weitere Räder im Prime Segment, daher war das eher hypothetisch. Bzw interessieren würde es mich schon. Hatte das Prime V1 schon mal, welches auch top war


----------



## imfluss (31. Oktober 2022)

Mullet Titan @ Monte Carmo. Testweise mal 2.6er Reifen v/h. 
Ist ganz ok aber werd wieder auf 2.4 zurück gehen, taugt mir mehr. Der Pirelli löst einen Kenda HellKat ab, der nach 3 Tagen schon Stollen verloren hat und zu 80% runtergefahren war, unglaublicher Ramsch.


----------



## der Trixxer (31. Oktober 2022)

Mein Spitfire auf dem Montesole Trail im Vinschgau. Hätte ich gerne etwas mehr Federweg gehabt oder vielleicht 29“? Nein, bin seit einem Jahr happy mit dem Bike. Auch wenn ich manchmal denke, wenn es ordentlich rumpelt, wäre mit meinem alten Propain Spindrift leichter zu fahren gewesen.


----------



## orudne (1. November 2022)

Heute Beerfelden mit dem Prime. 
Hat mega Spaß gemacht, aber bei den größeren Dingern hätt ich gern ein Titan ;-)


----------



## Homer4 (1. November 2022)

Welche Gabel mit wie viel mm fährst denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (1. November 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Welche Gabel mit wie viel mm fährst denn?


Die Fox 36 Elite (im Set von Bernhard) mit 150 mm.


----------



## Homer4 (1. November 2022)

Top


----------



## madmaexle (1. November 2022)

@ellogi 
Prime V3 2020 large
Works Components Angle Set -1 Grad
Öhlins RXF36 m.2 160mm 44mm Offset 
Öhlins TTX2 457lb Feder
Race Face Turbine R LRS
Michelin Wild Trail & Force Trail
SRAM Code Ultimate 203/185mm
Race Face Next R 35mm Rise Lenker
Race Face Turbine 175mm Kurbel
Works Components 30T Kettenblatt
Race Face Atlas Pedale
GX Eagle
Fox Transfer 150mm
Sq Lab 6 irgendwas

Joa denke das war's 🤌🏻


----------



## Schtiereo (2. November 2022)

imfluss schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1577840
> Mullet Titan @ Monte Carmo. Testweise mal 2.6er Reifen v/h.
> Ist ganz ok aber werd wieder auf 2.4 zurück gehen, taugt mir mehr. Der Pirelli löst einen Kenda HellKat ab, der nach 3 Tagen schon Stollen verloren hat und zu 80% runtergefahren war, unglaublicher Ramsch.


Wie hoch ist dein Reifenstapel inzwischen?


----------



## silent2608 (6. November 2022)

Banshee Enigma Mullet
Deore/SLX/XT Mix
Marzocchi Z1 29 130mm
EX 511 auf DT 350 (Eigenbau)
2.5 Assegai Exo+ MaxxTerra vorne, 2.5 Agressor DD Dual hinten

Shoutout an Bernhard @everyday26, vielen Dank für deinen Support!




ps. der Schlagschutz fürs Nukeproof Reactor Alu passt *perfekt* ans Unterrohr (zu kaufen bei chainreactioncycles).


----------



## Dan03 (6. November 2022)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ich mag mein Titan...aber das führ ich auch lieber ins grobe Geläuf aus.


Wo warst du da?


----------



## morph027 (6. November 2022)

Dan03 schrieb:


> Wo warst du da?


Madeira.


----------



## Bananamann (9. November 2022)

madmaexle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1578552
> 
> @ellogi
> Prime V3 2020 large
> ...


Weißt du um wieviel der Reach ungefähr kürzer wird mit einem Works Winkelsteuersatz?
Hast du den verbaut? https://www.workscomponents.co.uk/1...set---to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-2493-p.asp

Also oben/unten ZS oder oben EC/unten ZS?


----------



## madmaexle (9. November 2022)

Der Reach wurde knapp 8mm weniger 
Habe den EC44-ZS56 verbaut (oben EC unten ZS)


----------



## Bananamann (9. November 2022)

Super, danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MX-Bubu (9. November 2022)

Edit: überflüssig


----------



## NaitsirhC (13. November 2022)

Banshee Spitfire V2 in XL.
Mittlerweile komplett Coil (cane creek DB inline und umgebaute Pike).
Schaltung/Bremsen SLX
Specialized Roval LRS (ne alte Aluvariante, nix besonderes)
Tubeless

14,5kg sagt die Kofferwaage, da frag ich Mal nicht genauer nach...



Grüße


----------



## jim_morrison (14. November 2022)

Gruss aus dem St. Galler Rheintal..


----------



## wanderer1219 (20. November 2022)

Sehr schön, wo wart Ihr genau?


----------



## jim_morrison (21. November 2022)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> Sehr schön, wo wart Ihr genau?


Meinst du mich?

Wir waren oberhalb von Sevelen und Buchs.. LG


----------



## Buberino (21. November 2022)

Hab das Titan am Wochenende auf meinen Lieblingshometrail ausgeführt  🙃


----------



## JensDey (21. November 2022)

Buberino schrieb:


> Hab das Titan am Wochenende auf meinen Lieblingshometrail ausgeführt  🙃
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1589507


😱
+ slipperi when wet
Ich gehe davon aus, du nimmst die linke schwarze Variante.


----------



## Buberino (21. November 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> 😱
> + slipperi when wet
> Ich gehe davon aus, du nimmst die linke schwarze Variante.



Haha, i wish  Nicht wenn's so nass ist 🙈 Die Stufen sind nochmal steiler als es auf dem Foto aussieht. Und unten knallt man dann schön in ne Kompression. Den Gegenanstieg hochzukommen ist dann eh auch jedes mal wieder ne Glücksfrage


----------



## jim_morrison (21. November 2022)

Gestern den ersten Snowride gemacht für diesen Winter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (22. November 2022)




----------



## jim_morrison (26. November 2022)

Grüsse aus dem Bündnerland 😎


----------



## Caese (27. November 2022)

Grüße von der Parkbank. Die letzten Wochen waren hart fürs Konto - aber wer soll all den Verlockungen widerstehen?!?
Neu sind die Mezzer, die Kurbel, das Insert hinten (tannus tubeless), der Argotal und der Super Deluxe RC2T (und tschüss X2!). Alles sehr schön, aber irgendwie hat das Rad durch die Investments ein kg zugenommen und liegt jetzt bei sportlichen 16,4 kg.


----------



## Homer4 (27. November 2022)

Sieht top aus. 
Wie gut läuft der neue Coil? Ist das Heck merklich feinfühliger geworden, Lsc und hsc voll offen? und sonst so?


----------



## Caese (27. November 2022)

Ich fand den X2 für sich nicht schlecht - aber die Zuverlässigkeit und der Service am Gerät war Mist. Der RC2T sollte erstmal länger halten und dann sollte ich gut selber hinbekommen.

Ich habe die 400er Feder für meine 78 kg drin. Auf dem Parkplatz fühlt sich das zu weich an, auf dem trail musste ich aber dann erstmal viel am rebound drehen (seeeehr schlecht zu erreichen...), Weil es sehr poppig war. Poppig ist es immernoch - was mich bei coil etwas überrascht, was aber auch sehr gefällt. LSC und HSC haben jeweils nur 5 Klicks - aber alle mit gut spürbarem Unterschied. LSC habe ich auf 1 klick von offen, HSC auf 2 Klicks von offen. HBO habe ich noch komplett offen, weil keine Duchschläge zu spüren waren.

Insgesamt ist der erste Eindruck solide. Eher poppig als Staubsauger (was ich so definitiv nicht erwartet habe). Ich habe noch eine 350er Feder hier liegen - die wird bestimmt etwas zu weich sein.


----------



## Osti (27. November 2022)

Licht war heute sehr genial im Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananamann (27. November 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1592967
> 
> Licht war heute sehr genial im Wald!


Bei mir nicht…


----------



## Homer4 (27. November 2022)

Sonne ist ne tolle Sache zu der Jahreszeit, wie Osti ja wunderbar festgehalten hat. Aber!, dieses "Silent Hill Wetter", ist ja auch total stark.


----------



## Homer4 (27. November 2022)

Caese schrieb:


> Insgesamt ist der erste Eindruck solide. Eher poppig als Staubsauger


Was ich keinewegs schlecht finde, Ich bin vom Titan aufs Vitus Sommet gewechselt und bereue den Schritt doch. Die Banshee Antisquat-Werte sind für mein Fahrgefühl schon echt perfekt und fehlen mir doch schon arg. Aber wenns zu spät ist, weiß man erst was man hatte. Leider. 
Wie auch immer, der Rulezman getunte CC Coil muss auch echt der Burner sein. Gibt es auch für die anderen Modelle, Preis für das Tuning interessiert mich natürlich und, ob der Dämpfer nach dem Sag-Punkt genügend Gegenhalt bietet.

Los gehts ab 11:50


----------



## Homer4 (29. November 2022)

Preiserhöhung ab 1.12.22  laut Bernhards Hp


----------



## Buberino (29. November 2022)

Schon wieder? 😩


----------



## teatimetom (2. Dezember 2022)

Der Bock im DARK Mode 😂 Mein FunTom😅😂 mit shorty 2DH .. gibt viel Vertrauen und tritt sich ned so schlecht.

Normal fahr ich assegai maxxgrip DD, da ist nicht viel um.


----------



## jim_morrison (3. Dezember 2022)

Grüsse aus der Schweiz.. 😎


----------



## Bananamann (3. Dezember 2022)

Paradox im Mullet Modus.
Erfahrungsbericht gibts hier:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ban...il-hardtail-sammelthread.888162/post-18460513


----------



## Osti (4. Dezember 2022)

nachdem es mich letzte Woche an einer Stelle, die richtig schmierig war, gewürfelt hat, hat das ganz schön am Selbstbewusstsein genagt. Musste natürlich direkt nen neuer Reifen her.  

und ohne Witz, der Wolfpack Enduro geht bei solchen Bedingungen super, der Grip Unterschied war deutlich zum Positiven!


----------



## morph027 (4. Dezember 2022)

Woah, da kommt die silberne Pike doch Hammer 😍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (17. Dezember 2022)

Endlich Winter 😂


----------



## Bananamann (Mittwoch um 14:00)




----------



## JackZero (Mittwoch um 14:36)




----------



## madmaexle (Mittwoch um 21:43)

Möchte jemand von den V3 Fahrern einen 3D gedruckten Fender für den Hinterbau? Hab einen über…


----------



## der-Roman (Gestern um 07:33)

TPU? Oder aus was ist der gedruckt?


----------



## madmaexle (Gestern um 08:35)

der-Roman schrieb:


> TPU? Oder aus was ist der gedruckt?


Ja genau


----------

